# Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE



## zoomer (27. Juli 2013)

Trailbilder wegen Zecken, Moskitos und Unlust
am Anhalten nicht verfügbar.




Thema Brücken bei 32°C :








Isarwerkkanal beim Kraftwerk








Grünwalder Brücke








Grosshesseloher Brücke








Marienklausenbrücke


Schee war's !


----------



## BigJohn (28. Juli 2013)

brauchst wirklich 5 Galerien für die 3 Fahrräder hier im Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (2. August 2013)

war die tage/wochen etwas unterwegs und stelle fest, dass mein moonlander sich immer mehr als MEIN bike entwickelt...

oberengadin / von celerina auf die marguns




tegernsee / hirschbergtrail




tegernsee / neureuth




tegernsee / baumgartenschneid




walchensee 




jachenau / rapinschlucht


----------



## Rommos (2. August 2013)

Im wahrsten Sinne  -  Fetter Respekt 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## dertutnix (5. August 2013)

nahe holzeralm am tegernsee


----------



## zoomer (9. August 2013)

Mit 0,5/0,75 Bar unterwegs.

Fatty nun wieder etwas cleaner.


----------



## Kittie (11. August 2013)

Was ein netter Tag 
Herrliche Temperaturen und die Sturmschäden der letzten Tage habe was für´s Auge geboten 


Das war so steil, das fahren kaum noch ging...




Die Äste waren hier noch recht klein...




Da war der Weg schon mit Bäumen besetzt...




Mit dem Hinterrad angeeckt - umgefallen - sorry




kleine Pause....




...




Unterburg am Kyffhäuser




Lange Pause mit Wurst und H2O...





Fertig...war schön....


----------



## zoomer (11. August 2013)

Danke für die schönen Bilder (vom schönen Surly).


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> (*vom schönen Surly*).



Das kann man nicht oft genug hervorheben!  
Danke für die Bilder! 


Man könnte diesen Thread auch mit dem anderen Bilderthread zusammenwerfen, nicht? 
Wir sind ja doch eine überschaubare Gemeinde und die meisten Bilder entstehen sowieso "unterwegs"...


----------



## zoomer (11. August 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Man könnte diesen Thread auch mit dem anderen Bilderthread zusammenwerfen, nicht?
> Wir sind ja doch eine überschaubare Gemeinde und die meisten Bilder entstehen sowieso "unterwegs"...




Da bist Du ja nicht der Erste der das fordert 


Ich hatte den Thread für unsere blühende Zukunft angelegt,
wenn wir dann das 29er Forum übertrumpfen.

Und vor allem auch weil der allgemeine Fat Bike Bilder Thread
ja gar nicht als Galerie, sondern mehr als allgemeiner Fatty Info
Thread benutzt wird.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. August 2013)

Gut, dann eben so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (11. August 2013)

Danke sehr!

So eine Auftrennung hat aber auch den Vorteil, das man Bilder "ohne" Fahrrad drauf Posten darf, ohne das es gleich jemandem aufstoßen muss. Ich würd´s so lassen


----------



## BigJohn (11. August 2013)

So lange es nicht bald 25 Galerien für jeden Einsatzzweck und Federweg gibt...


----------



## Xtrainer (19. August 2013)

Letzte Woche am schönen Seeufer in Gottlieben..





Und noch eins..


----------



## zoomer (19. August 2013)

Fatbike und Bodensee,

Kann's was schöneres geben ....


----------



## Xtrainer (19. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Fatbike und Bodensee,
> 
> Kann's was schöneres geben ....




Das darf man hier nicht sagen... 

Aber in Sachen Biken, nicht viel..


----------



## Staanemer (20. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.gould (21. August 2013)

Alpencross?


----------



## zoomer (21. August 2013)

Sieht ziemlich entspannt aus.

Tolles Foto !


----------



## Xtrainer (21. August 2013)

Der Helm im/am Rucksack schützt den Kopf nur vor Überhitzung..


----------



## Xtrainer (21. August 2013)

Trotzdem natürlich schönes Foto.. 
Überragende Landschaft... Da möchte man(n) hin..


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. August 2013)

Ich fahre, wenn´s lange bergauf geht, auch oft mit Helm am Lenker/Rucksack und finde die Diskussion müßig, ob das verboten gehört oder nicht. 

Das Bild macht echt Laune!


----------



## Xtrainer (21. August 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich fahre, wenn´s lange bergauf geht, auch oft mit Helm am Lenker/Rucksack und finde die Diskussion müßig, ob das verboten gehört oder nicht.



Das darf jeder selbst enscheiden, sollte keine Diskussion freitreten.. 
Sollte nur ne Randbemerkung sein, das rutscht mir manchmal auch auf dem Rad raus.. Sorry...


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. August 2013)

Na dann!


----------



## scylla (21. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


>



schöne Umgebung, ich bin gerade sehr neidisch


----------



## Staanemer (21. August 2013)

Xtrainer schrieb:


> Der Helm im/am Rucksack schützt den Kopf nur vor Überhitzung..



Ja, der Helm hängt direkt zwischen den Knie-Protektoren, den Ellenbogenschützen und den Handschuhen. Und die absenkbare Sattelstütze ist voll ausgefahren. Was könnte das wohl bedeuten?


Richtig, ich bin sehr sparsam, nehme alles mit, aber benutze es nie.


----------



## dertutnix (23. August 2013)

heute wieder eine fett'n'flow-earlybird-kombi unternommen und einige wege am taubenberg für tauglich befunden 

praktisch





einstieg in den trail




wallfahrtskirche 




eindrücke am wegesrand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirads (23. August 2013)

Bin fast täglich mit dem fatbike im Voralpenland und den Alpen unterwegs-wenn ich Zeit habe pflege ich mal mehr Bilder hier ein...


----------



## mr.gould (24. August 2013)

Looking great; keep those pics coming!


----------



## dertutnix (25. August 2013)

... gestern auf dem taubenberg


----------



## Xtrainer (25. August 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


>




Was für eine Tasche hängt da an deinem Sattel??? Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## mr.gould (25. August 2013)

Xtrainer schrieb:


> Was für eine Tasche hängt da an deinem Sattel??? Sieht interessant aus.



Das ist die ´Revelate Designs Viscacha´ (neues Modell in Digital Camo) und hat ein Packvolumen von 6-14 Liter. Sehr robuste Verarbeitung.

Die hab ich mir eben erst kommen lassen, da ich gerade meine Packliste für längere Touren so reduziere, sodass ich nicht den 8kg schweren BoB-Trailer hinterher ziehen muss. Womöglich kommt jetzt noch ein hinterer Gepäckträger und Taschen dran. Die vordere Lenkertasche hatte ich nur sporadisch montiert und stört mich eigentlich zu sehr bei der Sicht auf den Weg.

Die Rahmentasche ist ebenfalls von Revelate.
https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog?CategoryID=4&ProductID=1

Hier gekauft:
http://www.highmobilitygear.com/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1271855

Gibt es aber auch als günstigers Plagiat von Alpkit.
http://www.alpkit.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=17042&category_id=324


----------



## Xtrainer (25. August 2013)

Cool.. danke.. 
Die Rahmentaschen kannte ich.. aber die andere nicht.. merci


----------



## Felice13 (29. August 2013)

die Taschen von Revelate Designs gibt es übrigens auch hier:
http://fatbikes.at/bike-packing


----------



## Zweirads (4. September 2013)

Mit dem Sandman hoggar ti Reifen testen in Maribor:


----------



## SirQuickly (5. September 2013)

Heute schönstes Wetter am Blomberg und Zwiesel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (10. September 2013)

Nun haue ich auch mal was in diese Thema: 


Ein kleiner Overnighter-Reisebericht, teilweise am Thema vorbei, aber das Fatbike war ja ... immer dabei

Der wohl vorerst letzte Sommer-Overnighter dieses Jahr. 


Donnerstag sollte es mal endlich wieder so weit sein. Eine kurze Nacht draußen um dem Alltag zu entfliehen. 


Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal kurz das magersüchtige Rad in der Kiesgrube Pätz testen fahren. 

Donnerstag Vormittag das ganze Gerödel ans Rad geklemmt. Und auf zur Arbeit. Nach der Arbeit sollte es direkt los gehen. Ein Freund begleitete mich noch etwas raus aus der großen Stadt Berlin. Angekommen im Vorort Königs-Wusterhausen gab´s dann noch ne Pizza. Also hätte Kocher und Pasta eigentlich zuhaus bleiben können. Aber fällt ja bei dem Rad nicht weiter ins Gewicht.

Unsere Wege trennten sich und es ging für mich auf direktem Straßenweg zur Kiesgrube. Irgendwann wollte ich ja auch mal mein Nachtlager aufschlagen. Der Waldweg zur Grube wurde scheinbar im letzten Winter ordentlich gestreut. War aber mit dem Rad gut zu fahren. Oben angekommen folgte auf den Wald direkt die erste Sanddüne. Danach das Loch?! Ich habe nichts gesehen. Auch mal eine interessante Erfahrung. Lager aufschlagen! Pennen! ( von der Anfahrt habe ich auf Grund des Licht und Zeitmangels keine Beweisfotos ) 

... nicht all zu gut geschlafen, aber so ist das wenn man selten draußen pennt. Das Zelt lies sich schlecht spannen durch den losen Untergrund und war nur am rumflattern. Merke: nächstes mal dort ohne Zelt. 




Es werde Licht.




...doch ganz gute Aussicht, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Sogar die Schildkröte (Tropical Island) ist schon zu erkennen.




Die Erderwärmung kommt mit großen Schritten! Dünencamping in Brandenburg. 




Der Abgrund ist nah.




1 m² Schlafzimmer




10 Kilo - Marke leicht überschritten... 

Dann ging es auf den Rückweg, man muss ja auch wieder zur Arbeit. Nur dieses mal mit weniger Straße und mehr Sand.  Komoot spuckte mir die passende Strecke aus. 




Augen zu und durch. 




nichts als Forstweg, aber der direkte Weg lies nur wenige Trails zu.




Renn.Schnecke würde hier sicher einige Wege kennen. 




Frühstück: mit allem was die Tanke zu bieten hat. ( nur Kaffee und Süßkrahm )

Um KW gab es dann einige tolle, aber sehr kurzweilige Trails. Komischweise alle sehr gut zu befahren, was dann später richtung Berlin ganz anders aussah: 




GST Feeling  




300m  Brenessel

Weiter ging es über das Adlergestell und anschließend über den toll asphaltierten Teltowkanal. Auf dem man übrigens auch mit den breiten Reifen gut Geschwindigkeit machen kann: 




G1 Bereich




ENDSTATION  

*weitere und Bilder in Originalgröße im Fotoalbum

Im Endeffekt standen mittags gut 100km auf dem Tacho und ich konnte feststellen, dass das Fatbike optimal für den Brandenburger Untergrund geeignet ist. Die Kiesgrube muss aufjedenfall mal mit etwas mehr Zeit angefahren werden.  



Thomas


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. September 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder! 
Sind das Wolfsspuren ums Zelt? 

Stimmt, Brandenburg bietet sich fürs Fatbiken sehr an - da muss ich wohl doch mal wieder bei der Verwandtschaft vorstellig werden!


----------



## ndg (10. September 2013)

Coole Tour ,

Wo hast du die Rahmentasche her ??
Sieht alles recht schlüssig und durchdacht aus .

MfG. NdG


----------



## BigJohn (10. September 2013)

Steht Wildcampen in Deutschland nicht unter Strafe?


----------



## zoomer (11. September 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Nun haue ich auch mal was in diese Thema:
> ....


----------



## scylla (11. September 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Overnighter-Reisebericht



coole Aktion! Wenn ich nicht zu faul wäre mein eigener Packesel zu sein  würde ich das auch gern mal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtrainer (11. September 2013)

macht direkt an...


----------



## Rake109 (11. September 2013)

In der aktuellen "What Mountainbike" ist auch so ein Overnight Artikel, der einfach Lsut auf Nachmachen macht. Coole Aktion


----------



## cubation (11. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder!
> Sind das Wolfsspuren ums Zelt?



Ich glaube eher an Hundespuren. Wölfe sind sehr Scheu und in der Kiesgrube scheinen oft mal lärmende Enduros unterwegs zu sein. Und an sich gibt es sehr viele Spuren. Da ist sicher zu viel los... Dafür gibts noch abgelegenere Gegenden in BRB. 



ndg schrieb:


> Coole Tour ,
> 
> Wo hast du die Rahmentasche her ??
> Sieht alles recht schlüssig und durchdacht aus .
> ...



Die Rahmentasche ist ursprünglich für eines meiner anderen Räder genäht worden. Passt aber fast perfekt auch ins Fatty. Allgemein hat alle angefangen mit der Trophy 2012 und diese Jahr wurde das ganze dann noch einmal optimiert. So komme ich im Sommer auch ohne Rucksack ziemlich weit.  



BigJohn schrieb:


> Steht Wildcampen in Deutschland nicht unter Strafe?



Strafe hin oder her, solange man nicht mit mehr als 3 Leuten irgendwo wildcampt und sich etwas normal artikulieren kann, sollte es keine Probleme mit der Forst oder sonstigen Leuten geben. Viel schlimmer finde ich in meinem Fall, Leute die an Ort und stelle ihren Müll vom "Saufabend auf der Düne" liegen lassen.  

Ohne Zelt darf man nach meiner Information auch in Deutschland überall im öffentlichen Raum nächtigen. Ausnahmen machen da glaube ich nur Naturschutzgebiete. 

Wie überall, einfach benehmen und dann wird das schon.  



scylla schrieb:


> coole Aktion! Wenn ich nicht zu faul wäre mein eigener Packesel zu sein  würde ich das auch gern mal machen



In der Ebene merkt man das Mehrgewicht kaum. Und extremes Gelände ist beim Bikepacking auch nicht mehr mit Spaß zu genießen, aber der Rest geht ohne Probleme. An sich könnte man auch nur mit Rucksack reisen. Aber ich hatte ja noch einiges an Luxusartikeln dabei.  


Thomas


----------



## stubenhocker (12. September 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Overnighter-Reisebericht, teilweise am Thema vorbei, aber das Fatbike war ja ... immer dabei


 
Cool!


----------



## BigJohn (12. September 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Ohne Zelt darf man nach meiner Information auch in Deutschland überall im öffentlichen Raum nächtigen. Ausnahmen machen da glaube ich nur Naturschutzgebiete.
> Wie überall, einfach benehmen und dann wird das schon.


Klar, gesunder Menschenverstand und so. Aber wie überall reicht ein Depp und wenn die Obrigkeit erst mal verständigt ist, dann müssen die. Soll auch keine Kritik sein, ich finde selber sehr reizvoll.


----------



## scylla (14. September 2013)

Nass heute


----------



## zoomer (14. September 2013)

Ist das schon die neue Kamera ?

Nass ?
Vielleicht bleiben dann wenigstens die Blätter länger grün 



Mach ruhig mehr Bilder,
ich schau immer ganz neidisch/interessiert euren Waldspielplatz an.
So was kenne ich hier in der Dichte nicht ....


----------



## Tiborange (14. September 2013)

...bin gerade im Urlaub auf der Insel Poel... hier gibts feine Sandstrände... macht richtig Spaß... zum Glück hab ich meinen Rahmen konserviert denn Salzwasser ist ja echt gemein...


----------



## scylla (14. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist das schon die neue Kamera ?



heute Morgen angekommen! Sony RX100 
Das Teil kann was. Aber tragen darf sie mein Mann (macht er glaub gern), ich hab schi$$, wenn ich so viel Geld am Rucksackriemen baumeln habe 

Es hat geschüttet wie aus Kübeln. Zu irgendwas (-> Regenschirm) muss der Blätterkram ja mal gut sein, außer die Aussicht zu verstellen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. September 2013)

Bei mir war´s heute erstaunlich trocken. War an der hohen Wurzel und am Schläferskopf unterwegs...



Die steinigen Passagen oben waren ein bisschen Rüttelei (trotz 0,6 Bar), aber weiter unten hat´s einfach nur Laune gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. September 2013)

War heute am Feldberg und am Altkönig unterwegs...




hier ein kleines Filmchen:


----------



## scylla (22. September 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> War heute am Feldberg und am Altkönig unterwegs...



Nice  da will mein Fatty auch mal hin!


----------



## zoomer (22. September 2013)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Nice  da will mein Fatty auch mal hin!



Klar, bist jederzeit eingeladen, aber erst machen wir die Pfalz, ja?


----------



## Bodenprobe (22. September 2013)

hmm nun ja......bemerkenswert, sich die Mühe zu machen, sowas mit nem Fat zu fahren. Mit nem Fully fährt sich das echt viel besser.
Aber als Fun-Aktion sicher total spassig!

Ich bin ein bischen mit einem Surley rumgefahren. Asphalt supergeil, Gelände: Flummi halt.

Ich werde mir wohl eins als Urban-Cruser-Funbike aufbauen. Sabber


----------



## scylla (22. September 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Mit nem Fully fährt sich das echt viel besser.



wie langweilig 

  @Der Kokopelli

geht klar!


----------



## Bodenprobe (22. September 2013)

Ja sag ich ja, totaler Fun!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. September 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> hmm nun ja......bemerkenswert, sich die Mühe zu machen, sowas mit nem Fat zu fahren. Mit nem Fully fährt sich das echt viel besser.
> Aber als Fun-Aktion sicher total spassig!
> 
> Ich bin ein bischen mit einem Surley rumgefahren. Asphalt supergeil, Gelände: Flummi halt.
> ...



Bist ein bißchen mit nem Surley rumgefahren und meinst du hast Fatbike verstanden? Mühe ist das nicht, das Ding geht den Berg hoch wie der Teufel. Auf den meisten Downhills hänge ich damit so manchen Fullyfahrer ab. Nur bei extremen und schnellen Fels- oder Wurzelpassagen wird das Gerüttel zu viel, und auch nur wegen der fehlenden Federgabel... Es ist ein sehr direktes und ursprüngliches Biken, bestimmt gut für den eigenen Fahrstil, denn mit einem Fully wird man nachlässig! Auf Teer ist es übrigens gähnend langweilig, es sei denn man mag Eisdielenbiken...


----------



## Bodenprobe (22. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wie langweilig
> 
> @Der Kokopelli
> 
> geht klar!



Wie man sieht, alles mit'm Fully, sag ich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (22. September 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> War heute am Feldberg und am Altkönig unterwegs...


Vielen Dank fürs Anfixen Die Tour hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.




scylla schrieb:


> Nice  da will mein Fatty auch mal hin!





Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Klar, bist jederzeit eingeladen, aber erst machen wir die Pfalz, ja?




Über eine gemeinsame Tour würde ich mich, und S. sicher auch, sehr freuen. Egal ob im Taunus oder in der Pfalz. 



Gruß aus Idstein
H.


----------



## Bodenprobe (22. September 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Bist ein bißchen mit nem Surley rumgefahren und meinst du hast Fatbike verstanden? Mühe ist das nicht, das Ding geht den Berg hoch wie der Teufel. Auf den meisten Downhills hänge ich damit so manchen Fullyfahrer ab. Nur bei extremen und schnellen Fels- oder Wurzelpassagen wird das Gerüttel zu viel, und auch nur wegen der fehlenden Federgabel... Es ist ein sehr direktes und ursprüngliches Biken, bestimmt gut für den eigenen Fahrstil, denn mit einem Fully wird man nachlässig! Auf Teer ist es übrigens gähnend langweilig, es sei denn man mag Eisdielenbiken...



Jepp, denke ich. Ich habe seit Ende der 80er so ziemlich alles unter'm Arsch gehabt was sich MTB nennt oder nannte. Angefangen mit Stahlrahmen ohne Federung über den Anfang der Alu Ära mit ungefederten Klein-Rahmen und armdicken Gabelrohren, erste Hardtails, seltsame anfängliche Fully Konstruktionen....usw. blablabla...fahre heute 29ner, 26er Enduro und DH Bikes.......ein Fatty zu verstehen ist wirklich nicht schwer. 

Fullyfahrer...ja das ist so eine Sache. Ich hab mich gerade heute wieder gewundert wieso man auf einer mäßig geneigten fest-geschotterten Forststrasse mit 15 km/h verkrampft auf nem Fully sitzen muss. Leider sieht man hier fast nur solche verkappten Rennradfahrer. Die bekommt man dann sicher auch mit einem ungefederten Bike überholt, ob Fatty oder nicht, oder mit dem alten Holzlaufrädchen meiner Tochter.

Flummibiken im Wald ist sicher ein großer Spass, effektiv ist aber anders. Beides hat seinen Reiz.

Asphalt in der Stadt, Bordsteine alle 10m, beschissene aufgeplatzte Radwege, rumhoppen, cruisen....für mich perfekt für dicke Reifen....und für den Wald gibt's Fu.... . 

Und die Eisdiele....ja sicher auch die....zum Eis essen.

Ohhhhhmmmmm, alles ist gut!


----------



## scylla (22. September 2013)

naja, es gibt halt Leute, deren Effizienz aus maximaler Geschwindigkeit bei minimalem Aufwand für den Fahrer besteht und Leute, deren Effizienz aus maximalem Spaß besteht. 
Ich gehöre zu letzteren, daher liebe ich mein Fatty auf genau solchen Trails, wie sie Der Kokopelli zeigt. Effizient im Sinne von "ich mach euch alle platt" ist das sicher nicht, aber ich hab am Ende des Tages Spaß und eine kleine Fahrtechniklektion gehabt. Tag effizient genutzt, alles wird gut 

  @loui-w
es wäre mir mal wieder ein Vergnügen 
Angefixed... d.h. es gibt bald ein Fatbike mehr in der Region?


----------



## loui-w (22. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Angefixed... d.h. es gibt bald ein Fatbike mehr in der Region?



Durchaus möglich. Ich habe immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht, wenn ich an die kurze Testfahrt von heute Mittag denke


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> naja, es gibt halt Leute, deren Effizienz aus maximaler Geschwindigkeit bei minimalem Aufwand für den Fahrer besteht und Leute, deren Effizienz aus maximalem Spaß besteht.
> Ich gehöre zu letzteren, daher liebe ich mein Fatty auf genau solchen Trails, wie sie Der Kokopelli zeigt. Effizient im Sinne von "ich mach euch alle platt" ist das sicher nicht, aber ich hab am Ende des Tages Spaß und eine kleine Fahrtechniklektion gehabt.



Du stellst Dinge gegenüber, die sich gar nicht gegenüber stehen. Für mich besteht Effektivität und Effizienz ebenso aus maximalem Spass. Ich habe aber keinen Spass mehr daran, mir die Brille vom Kopf vibrieren zu lassen und vor lauter Gerüttel die Linie nicht mehr richtig sehen zu können. Oder Sachen nicht fahren zu können wie man sie fahren könnte bezüglich Geschwindigkeit und Traktion (Federung verbessert gemeinhin die Traktion). Und das Plus an Sicherheit (bei gleicherGeschwindigkeit) nehme ich in meinem Alter auch gern mit. 

"Ich mache Euch alle platt"....öhöm, das ist eher so etwas aus dem Ghetto. Ich jedenfalls fahre für mich und nur für mich und nicht gegen andere. Das gilt im übrigen auch bezüglich der Eisdiele.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich auch mal im Wald landen, wenn es ein Fatty werden sollte. Und die Chancen stehen momentan ganz gut. Dann werde ich berichten, ob und wie sich meine ex ante Meinung geändert haben sollte. Ich freu' mich drauf....oh jaaaaa.........


----------



## Bumble (23. September 2013)

Ich kann mich immer nur selbst wiederholen:

Gott sei Dank ist das Dicke nicht jedermanns Sache 

Und überzeugen muss man auch niemanden wie ich finde und diskutieren was besser ist schon garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (23. September 2013)

Ja, wohl wahr: Es gibt so viele gut und schlecht, wie es Menschen auf der Erde gibt.

Aber ein wenig diskutieren, Blickwinkel und Wahrnehmungen austauschen kann nicht schaden, sonst dreht man sich ja nur noch im eigenen Saft.


----------



## scylla (23. September 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich. Ich habe immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht, wenn ich an die kurze Testfahrt von heute Mittag denke



fein 

 @Bodenprobe
ok, dann muss ich es wohl anders formulieren...
Für dich scheint die maximale Geschwindigkeit zu zählen. Das bringt dir Spaß und ist daher effizient für dich. Anderen Leuten (mich eingeschlossen) ist es egal, ob sie eine Sekunde später unten sind, solange sie auf dem Weg dorthin Spaß gehabt haben. Spaß kann auch daraus bestehen, ein technisch nicht so optimiertes System zu beherrschen und das maximal Mögliche rauszuholen. Anders gesagt: zu versuchen, die Möglichkeiten des Fahrers derart zu erweitern, dass das Material in den Hintergrund tritt. Spaß durch technische Herausforderung, nicht Spaß durch Geschwindigkeit. Wenn's mir beim Fatty fahren die Brille von der Nase schüttelt, dann denke ich nicht "Mist, falsches Rad", sondern "Mist, ich fahr heute aber steif" und versuch das zu ändern. Die Laune lass ich mir davon nicht versauen.
Das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht versuche, dieselbe dreckige Linie mit dem Fatty zu fahren, die ich mit dem Fully fahren kann... oder genauso schnell mit dem Fatty zu sein wie mit dem Fully. Ich weiß genau, dass ich es nie schaffen werde, aber ich habe Spaß daran, es zu versuchen und so nah wie möglich ran zu kommen.

Wenn du das anders siehst, sei dir dein Fully gegönnt. Jeder soll doch das fahren dürfen, was ihm am besten gefällt. Es gibt schließlich kein besser oder schlechter, nur anders.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. September 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall werde ich auch mal im Wald landen, wenn es ein Fatty werden sollte. Und die Chancen stehen momentan ganz gut. Dann werde ich berichten, ob und wie sich meine ex ante Meinung geändert haben sollte. Ich freu' mich drauf....oh jaaaaa.........



Falls Du auch bald ein Fatbike haben solltest, wünsche ich Dir auf jeden Fall das gleiche Aha-Erlebnis, das ich auch hatte (kleiner Tipp: nicht zu viel Luftdruck, höchstens so um die 0,6 bar). Ich hätte selber niemals damit gerechnet, das es so universell einsetzbar ist (obwohl auch ich in über 20 Jahren fast alle Biketypen gefahren bin). Ich hatte mir das Bike eher für Winterfahrten gekauft und damit gerechnet, dass es fast immer dekorativ in der Ecke steht. Das Mukluk aber hatte andere Pläne .


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @loui-w
> es wäre mir mal wieder ein Vergnügen
> Angefixed... d.h. es gibt bald ein Fatbike mehr in der Region?


Vielleicht sogar zwei, vergiss S. nicht 
Allmählich scheint es übrigens ein "Massen"-Phänomen zu werden. In meinem örtlichen Laden haben sich 2 Jungs ein Fatbike bestellt und noch ein drittes für den Laden. Wo soll das noch hinführen  Während bisher von einem einzigen in Wiesbaden berichtet wurde und von einem weiteren in Mainz, wären das ja dann plötzlich 8 Fatbikes in der näheren Umgebung, Hiiiilfeeee!!! Ich bin Mainstream! Wenn das so weitergeht, lass ich niemanden mehr fahren 



scylla schrieb:


> Anderen Leuten (mich eingeschlossen) ist es egal, ob sie eine Sekunde später unten sind, solange sie auf dem Weg dorthin Spaß gehabt haben. Spaß kann auch daraus bestehen, ein technisch nicht so optimiertes System zu beherrschen und das maximal Mögliche rauszuholen. Anders gesagt: zu versuchen, die Möglichkeiten des Fahrers derart zu erweitern, dass das Material in den Hintergrund tritt. Spaß durch technische Herausforderung, nicht Spaß durch Geschwindigkeit. Wenn's mir beim Fatty fahren die Brille von der Nase schüttelt, dann denke ich nicht "Mist, falsches Rad", sondern "Mist, ich fahr heute aber steif" und versuch das zu ändern. Die Laune lass ich mir davon nicht versauen.
> Das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht versuche, dieselbe dreckige Linie mit dem Fatty zu fahren, die ich mit dem Fully fahren kann... oder genauso schnell mit dem Fatty zu sein wie mit dem Fully. Ich weiß genau, dass ich es nie schaffen werde, aber ich habe Spaß daran, es zu versuchen und so nah wie möglich ran zu kommen.



Sprichst mir aus der Seele  Freue mich schon sehr auf die erste gemeinsame Fatbikerunde!!



loui-w schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Anfixen Die Tour hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.



Bitte gern geschehen! Und danke nochmal für´s Filmen, das restliche Material schicke ich Dir heute...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ...hier ein kleines Filmchen:



Sieht sehr entspannt aus. Macht Lust auf so ein Fatbike


----------



## Sleyvas (23. September 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Vielleicht sogar zwei, vergiss S. nicht
> 
> Bitte gern geschehen! Und danke nochmal für´s Filmen, das restliche Material schicke ich Dir heute...


 
S. würde auch liebend gerne, hat sich aber erst vor kurzem das 301 angeschafft, von daher wird das wohl eher auf unbestimmte Zeit vertagt  Zumal es am LV noch einiges zu optimieren gibt. 

Auf die kollektive Tour - wo auch immer - mit 2 Flummis im Gepäck freue ich mich jetzt schon total! Hoffentlich findet sich da ein "goldenes" Oktoberwochenende. 

Auf das Restmaterial bin ich mal sehr gespannt, insbesondere die Wutausbrüche


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. September 2013)

Schönes Video mit netten Eindrücken, aber über die richtige Musikauswahl 
zu solch entspanntem Fahren müssen wir nochmal reden!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Schönes Video mit netten Eindrücken, aber über die richtige Musikauswahl
> zu solch entspanntem Fahren müssen wir nochmal reden!



Die Musik hab ich mir mal eben schnell aus so einer No-Gema No-Cost Seite gezogen, Recherchezeit <5 Minuten. Ich dachte mir immer noch besser als gar keine Musik...


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. September 2013)

Achsooo! Ich habe nichts gesagt... 
Die schnellen Computerklänge bringen mich immer an den Rand eines epileptischen Anfalls.


----------



## zoomer (23. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Anderen Leuten (mich eingeschlossen) ist es egal, ob sie eine Sekunde später unten sind, solange sie auf dem Weg dorthin Spaß gehabt haben. Spaß kann auch daraus bestehen, ein technisch nicht so optimiertes System zu beherrschen und das maximal Mögliche rauszuholen. Anders gesagt: zu versuchen, die Möglichkeiten des Fahrers derart zu erweitern, dass das Material in den Hintergrund tritt. Spaß durch technische Herausforderung, nicht Spaß durch Geschwindigkeit. Wenn's mir beim Fatty fahren die Brille von der Nase schüttelt, dann denke ich nicht "Mist, falsches Rad", sondern "Mist, ich fahr heute aber steif" und versuch das zu ändern. Die Laune lass ich mir davon nicht versauen.



Seh ich genau so 


Nur auf einem anderen Nivea* als die Scylla - ich bleib bei meinem S0 - S1,5 Level ...




* Niveau ist das in der blauen Dose mit der weissen Schrift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (23. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nur auf einem anderen *Nivea** als die Scylla - ich bleib bei meinem S0 - S1,5 Level ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..oder andersrum


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. September 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> ..oder andersrum



Na wie denn nun?


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. September 2013)

@Bodenprobe
ok, dann muss ich es wohl anders formulieren...
Für dich scheint die maximale Geschwindigkeit zu zählen. Das bringt dir Spaß und ist daher effizient für dich. Anderen Leuten (mich eingeschlossen) ist es egal, ob sie eine Sekunde später unten sind, solange sie auf dem Weg dorthin Spaß gehabt haben. Spaß kann auch daraus bestehen, ein technisch nicht so optimiertes System zu beherrschen und das maximal Mögliche rauszuholen. Anders gesagt: zu versuchen, die Möglichkeiten des Fahrers derart zu erweitern, dass das Material in den Hintergrund tritt. Spaß durch technische Herausforderung, nicht Spaß durch Geschwindigkeit. Wenn's mir beim Fatty fahren die Brille von der Nase schüttelt, dann denke ich nicht "Mist, falsches Rad", sondern "Mist, ich fahr heute aber steif" und versuch das zu ändern. Die Laune lass ich mir davon nicht versauen.
Das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht versuche, dieselbe dreckige Linie mit dem Fatty zu fahren, die ich mit dem Fully fahren kann... oder genauso schnell mit dem Fatty zu sein wie mit dem Fully. Ich weiß genau, dass ich es nie schaffen werde, aber ich habe Spaß daran, es zu versuchen und so nah wie möglich ran zu kommen.

Wenn du das anders siehst, sei dir dein Fully gegönnt. Jeder soll doch das fahren dürfen, was ihm am besten gefällt. Es gibt schließlich kein besser oder schlechter, nur anders.

[/QUOTE]

Absolut! Das sehe ich ebenso. Aber ich werde es in jedem Falle im Wald ausprobieren. Darüber hinaus gibt es auch genügend Situationen, wo mir das maximal machbare nicht so wichtig ist, wo ich ohnehin am Spielen interessiert bin. Z.B. Wenn ich mit Frau und Tochter im Wald unterwegs bin, langsam und mehrheitlich auf einfachen Pfaden; da wird es bestimmt spaßig die daraus resultierende "Fully-Langeweile" zu kompensieren.  

Hab mir übrigens eins bestellt. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## scylla (23. September 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Hab mir übrigens eins bestellt. Ich bin gespannt!



Dann wünsch ich schon mal viel Spaß damit


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. September 2013)

Danke!


----------



## dertutnix (24. September 2013)

... und dann hätten wir also den nächsten blablabla-thread... danke dafür! bitte entscheidet euch endlich einmal, ob ihr diszipliniert in den einzelnen threads unterwegs sein wollt und damit auch mitleser für die einzelnen themen findet oder hier eine sehr überschaubare anzahl sich hier unterhalten will...

ich zumindest will bilder vom "unterwegs sein" sehen, philosophische diskussionen stören mich da. sollte ich alleine das so sehen, dann passt das und ich kann gut damit leben...


----------



## Bodenprobe (24. September 2013)

Hast schon Recht, ist off-topic!


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2013)

kicks doch einfach raus, gerade Grundsatzdiskussionen für und wider Fatbike brauchts wirklich nicht. Ansonsten hab ich wie bereits erwähnt kein so großes Problem mit Gelaber. Im Fälle einer Räumaktion diesen Beitrag bitte gleich mit entfernen.


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ... und dann hätten wir also den nächsten blablabla-thread... danke dafür! bitte entscheidet euch endlich einmal, ob ihr diszipliniert in den einzelnen threads unterwegs sein wollt und damit auch mitleser für die einzelnen themen findet oder hier eine sehr überschaubare anzahl sich hier unterhalten will...
> 
> ich zumindest will bilder vom "unterwegs sein" sehen, philosophische diskussionen stören mich da. sollte ich alleine das so sehen, dann passt das und ich kann gut damit leben...



Als Thread-Ersteller hatte ich mir auch ein paar Bilder mehr gewünscht.

Ohne deinen Hinweis hätte ich es zwar gar nicht bemerkt, aber es sind
tatsächlich schon ca. 30 Postings am Stück die nichts mehr mit Bildern
zu tun haben. 


Von mir aus kann man gerne mal durchwischen,
oder den OT Teil einfach in den Laberthread verschieben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (24. September 2013)

zum hin- und herschieben fehlt mir die zeit, und da bin ich vermutlich nicht der einzige...

löschen mag ich nicht, bedeutet immer zensieren und einige fühlen sich dann auch mal zu recht unrecht behandelt. mir wäre es lieb, wenn jeder sich an die eigene nase nimmt und reflektiert, in welchem bereich er gerade unterwegs ist.

denkbar? ihr müsst gar nicht antworten, mir wäre ein handeln/reagieren mehr als genug...


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2013)

kein Bild aber dafür mal ein geiles Video was ich grade entdeckt habe:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmKAZ5qlqvE"]Fat Bike Growler Style - The Fat Bike Brewery Run - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> kein Bild aber dafür mal ein geiles Video was ich grade entdeckt habe:
> 
> Fat Bike Growler Style - The Fat Bike Brewery Run - YouTube



Schön dass Du es nun auch entdeckt hast 



Aber immer wieder schön 
Nur hat das endgültige Norco Fat damit leider nicht mehr viel gemein


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Schön dass Du es nun auch entdeckt hast



Sorry falls es schonmal gepostet wurde aber ich wollt damit auch nur die Diskussion bissl beenden.


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sorry falls es schonmal gepostet wurde aber ich wollt damit auch nur die Diskussion bissl beenden.



Sorry, fand es nur lustig weil das Video schon seit lang vor der
Eurobike hier im Forum unterwegs war 


Und deine Absicht ist natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Hab nur leider auch kein neues Fatty unterwegsbild


----------



## dertutnix (24. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hab nur leider auch kein neues Fatty unterwegsbild



ich kann dienen...

den ersten radständer in nauders gefunden, respekt!




plamort...




ivan/mecki inspiziert den "dicken"




mte bondone (selbstauslöser)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (24. September 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ich kann dienen...
> 
> den ersten radständer in nauders gefunden, respekt!


----------



## BigJohn (25. September 2013)

Nauders... du bist da, wo ich gerne wäre. Heuer keine Alpen für mich


----------



## Bombus (26. September 2013)

This bike is sick! - so ein Kommentar zu meinem Bombus.
Ja man! Mein Bike ist krank und deshalb bereitet es mir jeden verdammten Tag so viel Spaß! 






Wie am vergangenen Sonntag, an dem dieses Foto entstand. Die Tour ging über mehr als 70 km, davon viele Kilometer auf einsamen Wald- und Feldwegen sowie über den Strand und sogar quer über einen Acker


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2013)

Bombus schrieb:


> Ja man! Mein Bike ist krank und deshalb bereitet es mir jeden verdammten Tag so viel Spaß!



Da schließ ich mich an 

Leider sind die Bilder von der gestrigen Nightride-Runde völlig unscharf, machen aber trotzdem oder grade deswegen was her wie ich finde.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. September 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Leider sind die Bilder von der gestrigen Nightride-Runde völlig unscharf, machen aber trotzdem oder grade deswegen was her wie ich finde.



Dadurch meint man dabei gewesen zu sein!


----------



## scylla (26. September 2013)

hat was!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. September 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Leider sind die Bilder von der gestrigen Nightride-Runde völlig unscharf, machen aber trotzdem oder grade deswegen was her wie ich finde.



Auf jeden Fall! Gute Bilder (ich weiß wie schwer das ist, überhaupt vernünftige Nightride Fotos hinzukriegen) und tolle Felsentreppe . Ich war vorgestern auch auf Fatbike-Nightride... Eine interessante Kombination! Man wird auch nicht ständig angequatscht oder angestarrt, weil im Dunkeln keiner die Breitreifen sieht 
 @Bumble: Ist das an der Wolfsburg in Neustadt/W.???


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. September 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder einer unglaublichen Tour gibt´s hier zu sehen!


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @Bumble: Ist das an der Wolfsburg in Neustadt/W.???



Yep, isses.


----------



## mr.gould (29. September 2013)

Post von bjornolson
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/summers-last-kiss-8-day-bikepack-slideshow-877844.html

summers last kiss: 8 day bikepack slideshow
Just returned from an 8 day fatbike and raft adventure here on the Kenai Peninsula of Alaska. Here is a slideshow:
Mjölnir Photography

Jemand der nächstes Jahr eine Fatbike/Raft Tour in Norwegen unternehmen möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (1. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder was mit ordentlich Bewegungsunschärfe 







Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand die Stelle.


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2013)

wäre schwer, sie nicht zu erkennen 
du brauchst nen besseren Fotografen


----------



## zoomer (1. Oktober 2013)

Hmmh, nett !

Müsste man mal in echt sehen ob ich das für fahrbar erachten würde.
Auf Fotos schaut immer alles so harmlos aus


----------



## Bombus (1. Oktober 2013)

Wo mein "Radpanzer" nicht überall rauf klettert


----------



## mr.gould (12. Oktober 2013)




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Oktober 2013)

Wie macht sich der neue Lenker?


----------



## franz.p. (12. Oktober 2013)

Sehr geil!!!
Bim nächstes Jahr auch dabei....


----------



## rmfausi (12. Oktober 2013)

@Franz.p: Aha.

Ich war nur probegesessen und eine ganz kleine Runde gedreht.


----------



## mr.gould (12. Oktober 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @Franz.p: Aha.
> 
> Ich war nur probegesessen und eine ganz kleine Runde gedreht.



Irre. Du und die Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.gould (12. Oktober 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der neue Lenker?



Danke der Nachfrage. 
Gestern den ganzen Nachmittag die Züge neu verlegt. Was für ein Akt 

Der Lenker, das Fahrgefühl, was soll ich sagen.. brutalst.  Überprima und brutal.
Als wären meine Hände zu Schaufeln mutiert.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2013)

Was sind denn das für Griffe? Sehen aus wie überlange Esis.


----------



## mr.gould (13. Oktober 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Griffe? Sehen aus wie überlange Esis.



efe efe, esi esi.
korrekt, recht hatta. 
super dildooo


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Fatbike-Runde gestern im Pfälzerwald


----------



## specialbiker2 (13. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Fatbike-Runde gestern im Pfälzerwald
> ...



Klasse! 


Gruss Hans


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2013)

Jup!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Fatbike-Runde gestern im Pfälzerwald



Ohne mich gefahren... Pfff, Frechheit!

Trotzdem: schöne Bilder, sieht nach Spaß aus...


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ohne mich gefahren... Pfff, Frechheit!
> 
> Trotzdem: schöne Bilder, sieht nach Spaß aus...



wird nachgeholt ... vielleicht klappt's ja nächstes WE?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wird nachgeholt ... vielleicht klappt's ja nächstes WE?



Das wär super, nächsten Samstag passt gut. Ist schonmal geblockt!


----------



## mr.gould (13. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Fatbike-Runde gestern im Pfälzerwald



Schöne Bilder! Wo war denn das ungefähr genau?


----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2013)

Eckkopf und Rahnfels mein ich mal erkannt zu haben, wo die lange Treppe auf dem einen Bild hingehört weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Eckkopf und Rahnfels mein ich mal erkannt zu haben, wo die lange Treppe auf dem einen Bild hingehört weiss ich allerdings nicht.



richtig erkannt 

Die Treppe ist am Nonnenfels.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

von heute im Odenwald


----------



## Bodenprobe (13. Oktober 2013)

Frauen die vernünftig MTB fahren können gibt's nicht so oft.


----------



## stuhli (14. Oktober 2013)

@_mr.gould_ ..... die Säge bräuchte ich mal.....bei uns vom Weissen Stein runter haben der Forst ein paar trails blockiert mit querliegenden bäumen....die müssen weg. 
  @_scylla_ .... mehr Bilder von Dir und deiner Fahrkunst. Les ja schon lange still bei den Fatbikes mit, aber jetzt muss es mal gesagt werden....sowas trau ich mich nienicht und ich ziehe voller Ehrfurcht das Helmchen .


----------



## Bumble (14. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> ....bei uns vom Weissen Stein runter haben der Forst ein paar trails blockiert mit querliegenden bäumen....die müssen weg.



Weisser Stein Richtung Schriesheim runter meinst du ? Also die klassische Runde ? Ist das aktuell nicht mehr fahrbar ? Wollt da eigentlich mal wieder hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.gould (14. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> @_mr.gould_ ..... die Säge bräuchte ich mal.....



Weg frei schneiden, wenn's um größeres geht und es dezent ablaufen soll, gibt's nichts besseres manuelles (außer einer Schrotsäge, http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/timber302950.jpg) als die Silky Katanaboy.

http://www.silkysaws.com/Silky_Saws/Wood-Working-Saws/KATANABOY-with-500-extra-large-teeth

Optional und etwas kleiner ist auch diese bei mir im Einsatz (für den Einhandbetrieb).

http://www.silkysaws.com/Silky_Saws/Curved_2/Silky-Sugoi-420-XL-teeth

Trockene Eiche, 50cm Durchmesser geht mit dem Samuraischwert in 35 Minuten. Weichholz um den Faktor 5 weniger.


----------



## stuhli (15. Oktober 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Weisser Stein Richtung Schriesheim runter meinst du ? Also die klassische Runde ? Ist das aktuell nicht mehr fahrbar ? Wollt da eigentlich mal wieder hin.


 
ja die meine ich....
naja, die ist schon fahrbar.....aber oben wenn Du losfährst nach 200 Metern macht ja mitlerweile den rechtsbogen...weil geradeaus liegt ein Baum....der dienste mal als Sprungschanze, die es aber nimmer gibt.
Den Baum hätte ich gerne weg.
Unter weiter unten wenn man von der Schauenburg zur Strahlenburg rüber fährt gibts ja den schönen flowigen trail....da liegt auch seit Frühjahr ein Baum.
Natürlich kann man alles grosszügig umfahren und hat genügend andere Wege aber der Forst lässt ja gerne liegen weil der böse biker dann nimmer so gerne da lang fährt.
  @mr.gould ..... das wäre mal ne Maßnahme


----------



## sad1802 (15. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> ...weil geradeaus liegt ein Baum....der dienste mal als Sprungschanze, die es aber nimmer gibt...


 
Das wäre doch mal eine schöne Aufgabe, da mal wieder einen schönen Sprung reinzubauen


----------



## Bombus (15. Oktober 2013)

Dass Bäume im Wald liegen gelassen werden, hat eher andere Gründe, als Fahrradfahrer zu behindern: http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/magazin/archiv/1-11/wald/


----------



## harald_legner (15. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


>


Ist das schon die neue breitere Variante des H-Bar? Die Griffe gefallen mir. Aber die sind wohl länger als die normalen mit 130mm Länge, oder? Wo hast du die her?


----------



## mr.gould (15. Oktober 2013)

Bombus schrieb:


> Dass Bäume im Wald liegen gelassen werden, hat eher andere Gründe, als Fahrradfahrer zu behindern: http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/magazin/archiv/1-11/wald/



Ganz fies finde ich, wenn auf Wegen Äste liegen gelassen werden. 
Nach einiger Zeit sieht man diese nämlich gar nicht mehr, da die 
von Gras überwachsen werden. Oder aber unter einer Schneedecke
 versteckt sind. 
Aber da fehlt dem Schädling Forstindustrie jegliches Verantwortungsbewusstsein gegenüber anderen Besuchern im Wald.


----------



## Bombus (15. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Ganz fies finde ich, wenn auf Wegen Äste liegen gelassen werden.
> Nach einiger Zeit sieht man diese nämlich gar nicht mehr, da die
> von Gras überwachsen werden. Oder aber unter einer Schneedecke
> versteckt sind.


Ich glaube an das Gute im Menschen und würde erst einmal hinterfragen, ob es sich überhaupt um offizielle Wege oder lediglich um Trampelpfade handelt (vor allem angesichts dessen, dass die mit Gras zuwachsen). Hier bei uns (Schleswig-Holstein) ist das Betreten des Waldes außerhalb der Wege erlaubt, solange man die Tiere nicht bewusst stört oder etwas aus dem Wald mitnimmt (also schön das Holz dort liegen lassen). So jedenfalls hat es mir der im Artikel genannte Herr Sturm persönlich gesagt, als ich ihn mal im Wald danach gefragt habe. Deswegen sind Trampelpfade (können ja auch Singletrails sein) natürlich auch nicht verboten, pflegen muss die jedoch keiner. Solche Äste kann man ja aber auch einfach zur Seite schmeißen, dann freut sich der nächste drüber und wenn das alle machen, sind diese Wege auch meistens frei. Richtige Wege hier bei uns werden freigehalten, in der Sturmsaison kann das aber vor allem auf Nebenwegen auch schonmal etwas dauern.

Ich denke aber nicht, dass wir dieses Thema hier im Bilderthread vertiefen sollten. Vor daher, nicht bös gemeint, trotzdem mein letzter Beitrag dazu.


----------



## mr.gould (15. Oktober 2013)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Ist das schon die neue breitere Variante des H-Bar? Die Griffe gefallen mir. Aber die sind wohl länger als die normalen mit 130mm Länge, oder? Wo hast du die her?



Ja, genau das ist er. Und die Griffe sind die längeren ESI passend dazu.
Den Lenker kannst du wohl bei allen diesen Händlern bestellen:
http://www.yesweareontheweb.com/jones/

Meine habe ich von [email protected].
Bei http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1336 ist er ebenfalls zu haben.

Die diversen Griffpositionen sind schon fantastisch, insbesondere die Aufrechte, 
wenn man also die Hände ganz am Ende des Lenkers hat.
Merke schon wie es meinen Handgelenken entgegen kommt. 

Mit der Zeit werde ich sehen ob und wo noch Griffband dran kommt.


----------



## harald_legner (15. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist er. Und die Griffe sind die längeren ESI passend dazu.
> 
> Bei http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1336 ist er ebenfalls zu haben.



Einen H-Bar habe ich schon seit ein paar Wochen (die kürzere Variante).
http://instagram.com/p/fE7ayUm8KM/
Von Jelle. ;-) Da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, dort mal nach den Griffen zu schauen. Danke für den Hinweis! 
Lenkerband wollte ich auch noch wickeln http://www.jonesbikes.com/?option=com_wordpress&lang=en&p=2610&Itemid=58 wobei ich das vielleicht doch lasse, wenn die Griffe bis zu den Bremshebeln gehen. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2013)

So, jetzt mal wieder ontopic. Ein Fatbike, unterwegs war es auch, ne mich zu Verzweiflung bringende Serpentine und ein sehr unrhythmische Treppe, die mich beinahe abgeworfen hätte. In dem Video sieht man auch schön die falsche Fussstellung und Körperposition. Also isses eigentlich für mich ein Lehrvideo.

Noch was Lyrisches zum Video:
"Liebe spitze, enge Kehr, ich mag dich heute nimmermehr.
Die Treppe nehm ich runter starr, das holpert, poltert, wunderbarr!"


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> "Liebe spitze, enge Kehr, ich mag dich heute nimmermehr.
> Die Treppe nehm ich runter starr, das holpert, poltert, wunderbarr!"



Danke, Schöner Film! Ich hab auch schon bemerkt, dass so ein fettes Hinterrad sich nicht so gerne versetzen lässt  Aber Du machst ja Deinem Namen alle Ehre und optimierst Deine Skills,  bis es klappt 

Mein Fatsack war auch unterwegs vor 2 Wochen, es sind aber nur 45 Sekunden geworden, hier das wirklich kurze Filmchen:


----------



## zoomer (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke an alle Videos,
das macht einfach so viel Spass beim zusehen und mitleiden 

Vor allem wenn man mal wieder ein paar Tage von seinem
getrennt lebt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2013)

Schön war's..


----------



## Rake109 (17. Oktober 2013)

Gestern Abend noch etwas unterwegs gewesen. Allerdings erst nachdem ich daheim war fotografiert. In der aktuellen Konfiguration entspricht mein Fatty so ziemlich genau dem, was ich unter einem anständigen Trailbike verstehe. 
Die Kombi - Nate/HüskerDü ist ein Traum:
- Vorne Grip ohne Ende 
- hinten leichtes Rollen und trotzdem akzeptable Traktion und Seitenhalt


----------



## Rake109 (17. Oktober 2013)

Schutzbleche und Lichte sind dem matschigen Wetter und Dunkelheit geschuldet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (18. Oktober 2013)

Auch "nuff" geht mit dem Fatty:


----------



## pXpress (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich konnte dann heute die erste kleine Tour mit meinen Maxi Cooker machen, heute morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, jetzt weiß ich auch warum der Radständer so groß dimensoniert ist. 






Heute Nachmittag dann noch eine gute 20 km Schleife durch den Iserlohner Stadtwald dran gehängt.











Das war heute ein ständiges Dauergrinsen auf dem Rad, dieses Jahr gibt es bestimmt keine Winterdepression


----------



## Bumble (18. Oktober 2013)

pXpress schrieb:


> Das war heute ein ständiges Dauergrinsen auf dem Rad, dieses Jahr gibt es bestimmt keine Winterdepression



Oder kommt das Grinsen daher weil du von dem Rot/Weissen Kerlchen im Vordergrund genascht hast 

Tolles Bike, ich mag einfach den Kontrast zwischen dünnen Stahlrohren und fetten Reifen.


----------



## mr.gould (18. Oktober 2013)

Wir brauchen mehr Fette Räder & Pilz Bilder.


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Wir brauchen mehr Fette Räder & Pilz Bilder.



Ne, sowas fotografier ich nicht...  ich bekomm immer Angst, wenn ich Pilze seh 



			
				Bauernregel schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Pilze im Herbst - strenger Winter wird's



letztes Jahr war's genauso und hat gestimmt


----------



## mr.gould (18. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ne, sowas fotografier ich nicht...  ich bekomm immer Angst, wenn ich Pilze seh
> 
> 
> 
> letztes Jahr war's genauso und hat gestimmt



Pilze sind auch Männersache. Den Frauen die (Bauern)Regel.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ne, sowas fotografier ich nicht...  ich bekomm immer Angst, wenn ich Pilze seh
> ...



Wieso denn das?




mr.gould schrieb:


> Wir brauchen mehr Fette Räder & Pilz Bilder.





Abba nich' unnötig rausrupfern, die Viehchers ...


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2013)

Heute den Harfatser das erste Mal zur Randzonenklippe ausgeführt.





Schöne Indiansummerrunde mit 30 km und 800hm getreten. Fatbikefahren fetzt wie'd Sau!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ja EKELHAFT!


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2013)

Gestern im Odenwald mit dem Kokopelli und zwei noch-(aber bestimmt nicht mehr lange)-Fatbike-losen Freunden aus dem Taunus unterwegs











Gibt bestimmt hier demnächst noch ein paar andere Bilder 

War eine super Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (20. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## pXpress (20. Oktober 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!



+1 
Mit solchen Passagen kann ich nicht dienen, aber super 

Wir waren heute noch mit einem ungleichen Paar unterwegs (hoffe in 2 Wochen ist das anders), war auch nur eine kleine Runde durch den Stadtwald, aber hat viel Spaß gemacht.







Wo ist der Eeg hin...





Ohne Worte


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Oktober 2013)

Waren wie schon erwähnt im Odenwald unterwegs, der Fettanteil war mit 33% diesmal extrem hoch. Die anderen kriegen wir auch noch!

Erstmal muss man sagen, dass der Dicke und das Dickerchen sich nach kurzem Beschnuppern hervorragend verstanden haben:





Der Dicke hatte zwar zuvor schonmal Kontakt zu anderen Übergewichtigen, aber das war "damals" in Alaska und vor meiner Zeit . 

Wie bei Touren mit dieser Gesellschaft nicht anders zu erwarten, musste sich der Dicke wieder als Trialbike bewähren und eine Stolperstelle nach der anderen bewältigen. Aber er hat es ja nicht anders gewollt!




















Danke an Ray und Max Seiler für die Bilder!!

Ach ja, hier noch - wie gewünscht - ein Bild mit Pilzen...




Und hier das Filmchen dazu:


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Oktober 2013)

Groetjes D-Lander 
_noch zuschauer_


----------



## Bodenprobe (21. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Groetjes D-Lander
> _noch zuschauer_



Kommt Deins auch diese Woche?


----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2013)

Zitat :







Na wenn dass mal kein versteinerter Riesengrottenolm ist,
dem Du da auf der Nase rumtanzt ...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn dass mal kein versteinerter Riesengrottenolm ist,
> dem Du da auf der Nase rumtanzt ...



Oops, jetzt wo du's sagst... mir kam das Grummeln gleich verdächtig vor... bin ich froh dass der nicht aufgewacht ist. Die Nate Reifen sind aber bei 0,6 Bar recht weich, der hat das sicher nur als angenehme Massage wahrgenommen...


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Kommt Deins auch diese Woche?


 nö bin noch in der findungsmaßnahme
Groetjes D-Lander
_noch mitleser_


----------



## Optimizer (22. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Zitat :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann sind aber die zwei Felsen dahinten bei dem Fotograf wahrscheinlich die Arschbacken????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. Oktober 2013)

Das ist kein Grottenolm, sondern das offiziell hässlichste Tier der Welt, der blob fish


----------



## Benjoo1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> W
> Trockene Eiche, 50cm Durchmesser geht mit dem Samuraischwert in 35 Minuten. Weichholz um den Faktor 5 weniger.



Meinst du 3 oder 5 Minuten? In 35 Minuten zerlegt man ja den ganzen Baum in 10 Stücke......Mit der Handsäge versteht sich =)


----------



## schrabinski (22. Oktober 2013)

Die erste Ausfahrt hat echt Laune gemacht - ich hab ihn doch sehr vermisst, den kleinen Mutzek.
Der E3 Triple macht im Gelände gut was her, lediglich das Standlicht ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Und es macht so viel Spaß im Wiegetritt zu fahren!!!!! Das geht mit meinem Schussrad ja mal gar nicht.





Mutzek at night von Schrabinski auf Flickr

Aber es ist ziemlich strange Ende Oktober gegen 20:00 im T-Shirt durch den Wald zu fahren und zu schwitzen - von mir aus kann´s jetzt schneien.



schrabimmel


----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Das ist kein Grottenolm, sondern das *offiziell hässlichste Tier der Welt*, der blob fish



Dann hast Du deine Zeit im Internet noch nicht mit der Suche nach dem
hässlichsten Hund verbracht ... 


Aber ja, ich meine wohl den Blob Fisch.

Versteinerter Arsch kann auch sein - aber nicht vom Blob oder Olm,
denke ich.


----------



## Tiborange (23. Oktober 2013)

...heute auf dem Weg zwischen den Baustellen (bin Architekt) einen kleinen Abzweig eingeschlagen...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. Oktober 2013)

Wie fies ... 



zoomer schrieb:


> Dann hast Du deine Zeit im Internet noch nicht mit der Suche nach dem
> hässlichsten Hund verbracht ...
> ...



Nur, damit jeder weiß, wovon die Rede ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (23. Oktober 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wie fies ...
> 
> 
> 
> Nur, damit jeder weiß, wovon die Rede ist


 
Der ist aber nicht mehr aktuell, weil schon tot.


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2013)

wenn ihr so weiter macht muss ich mein Thread-Abo löschen 
Ist ja widerlich so früh am morgen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das stimmt.

Nur ein letzter Hinweis: man beachte die drei "Daumen"-Krallen ...


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Oktober 2013)

Echt übel!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2013)

**OT on**



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


>



*=*​







**OT off**



  Sorry


----------



## zoomer (23. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Sieht aus wie das erste Fatty aus Titan ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2013)

Wäre schön!


----------



## stuhli (23. Oktober 2013)

Von gestern........Blick von der Schauenburg oberhalb Dossenheim ins Rhein-Neckar--Delta


----------



## mr.gould (23. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Von gestern........Blick von der Schauenburg oberhalb Dossenheim ins Rhein-Neckar--Delta



Schöne Stimmung!
So sieht das Gebiet von Süden her, vom Schwarzwald, aus:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mr.gould (23. Oktober 2013)

Oder so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2013)

Wäre schön, wenn wenigstens eine Stolle vom Reifen auf dem Bild zu sehen wäre oder ein Stück Lenkerende...
So eher...,naja.., unpassend und  !


----------



## dertutnix (24. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn wenigstens eine Stolle vom Reifen auf dem Bild zu sehen wäre oder ein Stück Lenkerende...
> So eher...,naja.., unpassend und  !





wobei ich auch schon froh bin, wenn es mal keine schockfotos als "hässlichster hund" gibt...


----------



## Optimizer (24. Oktober 2013)

Dann eben mal wieder ein Bild mit Rad und Sandstein:






dertutnix schrieb:


> können trifft es eher
> 
> ich bin jedenfalls froh über meine standardübersetzung, damit komme ich dann auch entspannt oben an...





specialbiker2 schrieb:


> . . . und man muss die richtige  Trittfrequenz dafür mitbringen. Wer hohe Frequenzen tritt wird auch  höher übersetzen müssen, unabhängig von der Wattzahl, die er zu treten  im Stande ist.
> 
> Selbst Straßen-Profis sind sich nicht (mehr!) zu schade, Kompaktkurbeln  mit 28-er Kränzen zu kombinieren - allen voran vor allem Froome mit  seinen Irrsinns-Kurbelorgien.
> 
> ...



War jetzt auch nicht prahlerisch gemeint. Ich hab halt nach Umstieg auf 1x10 generell die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mit dickeren Übersetzungen besser an Steilhängen hoch komme, als wenn ich mit 22-36 irgendwo hochnudel und vor lauter Frequenz nicht mehr vorwärts komme. Gerade an Steilpassagen mit "Hindernissen" funzt bei mir ne dickere Übersetzung besser. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich bei dem Gewicht vom Fatty locker Wiegetritt fahren kann, ohne hinten Traktion zu verlieren....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Oktober 2013)

Deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung!


----------



## dertutnix (24. Oktober 2013)

mit meiner nicht 

als großer anhänger der entspannten tour muss eine kleine übersetzung nicht zwangsläufig auch eine höhere frequenz bedeuten. man kann schlicht auch langsamer fahren...

ach ja: bitte wieder bilder von den dicken auf tour


----------



## specialbiker2 (24. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> . . .
> War jetzt auch nicht prahlerisch gemeint. ...




Hallo Optimizer,

sorry, war von meiner Seite auch etwas missverständlich formuliert. Ich hatte da wohl bei meinem Beitrag noch das mitleidige Grinsen einiger Marathon Teilnehmer im Gedächtnis, am Start meine Bergübersetzung begutachtend. Diesen "Übersetzungsspezialisten" bin ich dann an den Anstiegen davongefahren.

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich jeden ermutigen, die für ihn "gefühlt" richtige Übersetzung zu fahren und die Frage nach Ritzelgröße nicht zu einem virtuellen Kräftemessen zu machen. 

Gruß Hans


----------



## specialbiker2 (24. Oktober 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ach ja: bitte wieder bilder von den dicken auf tour



Hallo dertutnix,

wenn ich nur endlich Bilder hätte - sprich: Ich warte auf mein Mukluk und kann es kaum erwarten bis es eintrifft. Und dann: Dann werde ich dieses Forum mit Bildern zustopfen dass die Server glühen 

Gruß Hans


----------



## schrabinski (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich fänd ein 22er Blatt vorn schon sehr nett für Tiefschneegebagger und Skipistenuphills, aber die Surlykurbel find ich nich sonderlich schick, dafür jedoch recht talerkräftig und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat die nen deutlich schlechteren Q-factor als meine Husselt, welche hauchzart an der Kettenstrebe langläuft.

Wahrscheinlich wird´s irgendwann ne Rohloff und gut.


Aber selbst mit Grannygear genieße ich oft und gern das Radwanderleben


----------



## mr.gould (24. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn wenigstens eine Stolle vom Reifen auf dem Bild zu sehen wäre oder ein Stück Lenkerende...
> So eher...,naja.., unpassend und  !



F*U*C*K you.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.gould (24. Oktober 2013)




----------



## pXpress (24. Oktober 2013)

Heute nach der Arbeit bis zur Dämmerung noch ein bisschen artgerechte Haltung fürs Fattie betrieben. Leider stand ich heute mit meiner Kamera etwas aufs Kriegsfuß, so kam nur ein halbwegs brauchbares Bild bei raus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> F*U*C*K you.



Wie meinen?


----------



## specialbiker2 (24. Oktober 2013)

pXpress schrieb:


> Heute nach der Arbeit bis zur Dämmerung noch ein bisschen artgerechte Haltung fürs Fattie betrieben. Leider stand ich heute mit meiner Kamera etwas aufs Kriegsfuß, so kam nur ein halbwegs brauchbares Bild bei raus.



Schöne Bilder, danke.


Wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Sattel?


Gruß Hans


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2013)

Das ist schon lustig momentan im Matsch und Laub, wenn man die Mitfahrer rumeiern und verzweifelt nach einer fahrbaren Spur suchen sieht, während das Dicke unterm Hintern einfach vollkommen unbeeindruckt durchpflügt als würde es auf einer trockenen Asphaltstraße fahren 

Mag schon gar nix anderes mehr fahren 

*bilderlos aber glücklich*


----------



## mr.gould (24. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



Ist jetzt Bilder von unterwegs zeigen, in diesem Thread, deiner abfälligen Meinung dürftig?

"Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE"

Hast du da irgend was nicht verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2013)

ist noch recht warm draußen. geh doch einfach kurz ne runde in den wald und blas dir den kopf frei. das entspannt. wirklich


----------



## pXpress (24. Oktober 2013)

specialbiker2 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, danke.
> 
> 
> Wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Sattel?
> ...



Ich nehme an die Frage bezog sich auf den Sattel von mr.gould


----------



## aemkei77 (24. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Hast du da irgend was nicht verstanden?



Schlechten Tag gehabt?


----------



## specialbiker2 (24. Oktober 2013)

pXpress schrieb:


> Ich nehme an die Frage bezog sich auf den Sattel von mr.gould



Ja, sorry.


Gruß Hans


----------



## specialbiker2 (24. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


>



Wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Sattel?

Gruß Hans


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> F*U*C*K you.





mr.gould schrieb:


> Ist jetzt Bilder von unterwegs zeigen, in diesem Thread, deiner abfälligen Meinung dürftig?
> 
> "Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE"
> 
> Hast du da irgend was nicht verstanden?



*Du hast den def. den falschen Ton am Start!!!
Wenn du mal genauer lesen würdest, würdest du sehen, dass  ich nicht alleine der Meinung bin, was die Bilder angeht.

Reagiere dich mal lieber etwas ab.

Danke.*


*Bitte zurück zum Thema *


----------



## mr.gould (24. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Du hast den def. den falschen Ton am Start!!!
> Wenn du mal genauer lesen würdest, würdest du sehen, dass  ich nicht alleine der Meinung bin, was die Bilder angeht.
> 
> Reagiere dich mal lieber etwas ab.
> ...



Ich liege ziemlich entspannt brasilianisch. 

Ist doch alles okay, oder?
Ich habe tolle Bilder von unterwegs gepostet aber 'whoever' fand die unpassend, zum gähnen langweilig.

Was ist denn die Meinung anderer zu den Bildern?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Ich liege ziemlich entspannt brasilianisch.
> 
> Ist doch alles okay, oder?
> Ich habe tolle Bilder von unterwegs gepostet aber 'whoever' fand die unpassend, zum gähnen langweilig.
> ...



Seit 2005 hier gemeldet und 161 Beiträge...   Dein 159. Beitrag hatte was mit F*U*C*K you zu tun (wofür du eigentlich eine Verwarnung verdient hättest!!!)...

Vielleicht solltest du dir erstmal die Forengewohnheiten und etwas Sozialkompetenz aneignen, nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen, die Bedeutung der Smileys kennen lernen und endlich mal aufhören diesen Thread mit Müll zu füllen *(bezogen auf die letzten Schriftwechsel)*.


_SORRY für alle anderen!_

*@dertutnix*

Herr Kollege, bitte mal durchwischen. Danke.


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2013)

da fällt mir spontan ein Spruch von Bumble ein (sorry fürs Querzitieren)



Bumble schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen dass nicht jeder Fatbike-tauglich ist, dann wirds auch Gott sei dank kein Massentrend



also ich finde, so ein seltsames dickes Rad entspannt total. Untergrund... egal. Technik-Schickimicki...egal. Leute die was dagegen haben... egal. 
Seltsam nur, dass das anscheinend nicht bei allen funktioniert 

Bilder! (älter und nicht das beste, aber ich hab grad nix neues auf der Festplatte )


----------



## dertutnix (25. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _SORRY für alle anderen!_
> 
> *@dertutnix*
> 
> Herr Kollege, bitte mal durchwischen. Danke.



sicher nicht! das hat u.a. genau mit der mangelnden disziplin zu tun, die ich mehrmals schon kritisiert hatte und für die ich immer wieder in frage gestellt wurde. schaut euch bitte selber an, wo die einzelnen themen hinwandern. derzeit ist das eher eine private austauschbörse einiger weniger, was vermutlich nicht nur mich nervt.

einzig hr.gould hätte ich jetzt in den urlaub geschickt, das hat er aber wohl schon selber gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Bilder! (älter und nicht das beste, aber ich hab grad nix neues auf der Festplatte )



Schöne Erinnerung an (vergangene) sommerliche Trails


----------



## schrabinski (25. Oktober 2013)

Iss schon ne ganze ecke her, aber ich glaube, die waren hier noch nicht.
Fotos sind von nem Kumpel.





sistexp1net-4 von julianhaupenthal auf Flickr




sistexp1net-5 von julianhaupenthal auf Flickr




sistexp1net-6 von julianhaupenthal auf Flickr


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Oktober 2013)

schönes Ding!


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2013)

sauber


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Oktober 2013)

Coole Bilder
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Oktober 2013)

Fett! Schöne Bilder!! Wo issn das??


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. Oktober 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> ...



Um Trier herum?

Wie is'n das Foto gemacht? DSLR oder mit ner App?


----------



## BigJohn (26. Oktober 2013)

Die Dresdner Fatbike-Gang ist doch meistens im Erzgebirge unterwegs. Vielleicht ist das ja auch da.


----------



## Ampelhasser (26. Oktober 2013)

Heute war die erste Ausfahrt und es war sooooo geiiiiiillll

Das Teil macht richtig Laune und man gewöhnt sich schnell an die Besonderheiten. Habt ihr z.B. im Wiegetritt auch dieses Gefühl von einer Seite zur andern zu kippen

Zwar nicht so tolle Äktschen Fotos wie von schrabinski, aber immerhin habe ich es auf den höchsten Berg von Berlin geschafft.











Ampel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (26. Oktober 2013)

Sieht einfach gut aus!

Das Schaltwerk ist (falls Shimano) nicht korrekt montiert, die kleine Montageplatte gehört praktisch waagrecht nach hinten (hat einen kleinen Zapfen der sich am Schaltauge abstützt)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2013)

Adlerauge!   

Stimmt ; der Ausleger sitzt falsch.


----------



## Ampelhasser (26. Oktober 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Sieht einfach gut aus!
> 
> Das Schaltwerk ist (falls Shimano) nicht korrekt montiert, die kleine Montageplatte gehört praktisch waagrecht nach hinten (hat einen kleinen Zapfen der sich am Schaltauge abstützt)



Ja, da ist die Einstellschraube zu kurz. Ich war aber schon im Baumarkt shoppen und das Problem sollte bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt behoben sein.

Ampel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2013)

Das normale 10fach SLX und XT, ebenso jetzt das XT Plus sitzen bei mir einwandfrei. Musste nix an den Schrauben ändern..


----------



## Ampelhasser (26. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das normale 10fach SLX und XT, ebenso jetzt das XT Plus sitzen bei mir einwandfrei. Musste nix an den Schrauben ändern..



Ich habe das 42er Mirfe Ritzel verbaut und musste da was ändern. Irgendwie passte es dann nicht mehr. Mit der längeren Schraube wird aber alles wieder gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ah, okay.... dann habe ich *NIX* gesagt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Ja, da ist die Einstellschraube zu kurz. Ich war aber schon im Baumarkt shoppen und das Problem sollte bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt behoben sein.
> 
> Ampel



Du hast mich mißverstanden, hab dir schnell ein Bild gemacht


----------



## Ampelhasser (26. Oktober 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Du hast mich mißverstanden, hab dir schnell ein Bild gemacht



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich schau mir das morgen mal genau an.

Ampel


----------



## Nifrodne (26. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Nifrodne (26. Oktober 2013)




----------



## zoomer (26. Oktober 2013)

Coole Unterwegsbilder !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2013)

Cooles Bike. Sieht schnell aus.


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt mir auch. Sehr. Ist das eine Whiskey Gabel?


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2013)

@Nifrodne

Neid!


----------



## schrabinski (27. Oktober 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Um Trier herum?
> 
> Wie is'n das Foto gemacht? DSLR oder mit ner App?




Das war in Weidenthal in der Pfalz und fototechnisch bin ich echt ne Null, glaube aber dass Jesus ne Spiegelreflex dabei hatte. Müsste das nich irgendwie auf Flickr rauszubekommen sein, mit welcher Kamera fotografiert wurde?


----------



## schrabinski (27. Oktober 2013)

Da zur Zeit nicht so wirklich Fatbikeaction ansteht, hab ich mal in der guten alten Bumsleyzeit gewühlt. Die Bumsleys entstanden in einer Zeit, da einige Bumsköpfe unbedingt ein Pugsley wollten, es sich aber nicht leisten konnten 






Raubelwalzerquintett all in von Hagbard_ auf Flickr





lusige CZ Schilder III von Hagbard_ auf Flickr





Bummsbaude Iglu von Hagbard_ auf Flickr





Steinplatte von Hagbard_ auf Flickr





Bummsley von Hagbard_ auf Flickr





Anfahrt über den Stausee von Hagbard_ auf Flickr





Eistrail von Hagbard_ auf Flickr


bald gibt´s ja wieder das weiße Zeuch und dann gibt´s auch neue Bilder 

schrabimmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nifrodne (27. Oktober 2013)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch. Sehr. Ist das eine Whiskey Gabel?



Nein, carver...


----------



## corra (27. Oktober 2013)

erste echte tour nach 4 km probefahrten auffem tacho von denen ich höchstens 200m gefahren bin ( neugiriges pack )

gut 30 km davon 2 auf den museumsbahn gleisen 

mit meinem enduro hardtail ist das ca unmöglich auf dem gleisschotter mit der dicken kein problem 







fazit bisher she's a keeper


----------



## pXpress (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich war heute beim Drachenlauf als Betreuer und Zuschauer unterwegs, hat mich super überall hin gebracht. Aufsehen erregt so ein Fattie schon einiges, so wurde mir nicht langweilig und hatte immer was zu quatschen, wenn ich auf meien Frau wartete die unterwegs beim Lauf war


----------



## Bodenprobe (27. Oktober 2013)

Oh, wo hast Du denn die Vee Rubbers her?


----------



## yo_eddy (27. Oktober 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Oh, wo hast Du denn die Vee Rubbers her?



Die sind wohl die Standardausstattung am Cooker:

http://www.chargebikes.com/bicycle-collection/cooker-maxi

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## specialbiker2 (27. Oktober 2013)

Nifrodne schrieb:


>



Hallo Nifrodne,

wie fährt sich das Fatty am Gardasee? Warst Du auf den "klassischen Schotterpisten" damit unterwegs, Tremalzo hoch und runter? 

Davon unabhängig: Ich denke, das einzige Bike, um im Café Mecki's noch aufzufallen 


Gruß Hans


----------



## Nifrodne (28. Oktober 2013)

Fahrt so geil auf schotter.
Du kannst sneller fahren dan mit 2,4 reifen, du hasst mehr grip


----------



## pXpress (28. Oktober 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Die sind wohl die Standardausstattung am Cooker:
> 
> http://www.chargebikes.com/bicycle-collection/cooker-maxi
> 
> ...



Ja, die sind serienmäßig drauf.


----------



## specialbiker2 (28. Oktober 2013)

Nifrodne schrieb:


> Fahrt so geil auf schotter.
> Du kannst sneller fahren dan mit 2,4 reifen, du hasst mehr grip



Danke!

Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (28. Oktober 2013)

Der morgen nach dem Overnighter letzte Woche. Direkt am Maueradweg an der südlichen Berliner Stadtgrenze. 


Thomas


----------



## zoomer (28. Oktober 2013)

Der Rahmen schaut jetzt aber ganz schön klein aus


----------



## cubation (28. Oktober 2013)

Der ist doch auch sehr klein, bin ja selbst auch klein. Aber zum Thema KLEIN da habe ich heute morgen noch was besseres auf meiner Festplatte gefunden:




( bitte entschuldigt: es ist kein Unterwegs Bild, aber ein fettes Rad ist trotzdem drauf! )


Thomas


----------



## Zweirads (29. Oktober 2013)

specialbiker2 schrieb:


> Hallo Nifrodne,
> 
> wie fährt sich das Fatty am Gardasee? Warst Du auf den "klassischen Schotterpisten" damit unterwegs, Tremalzo hoch und runter?
> 
> ...


 
Das gute Gobi  Taugen Dir die Knards? Ich hab die gleich mal getestet als die frisch waren, bin dann aber wieder bei den HüskerDü hängen geblieben und wechsel aktuell zwischen denen und VeeRubber 8 hin und her (Hinterrad).
Wenn's nicht zu feucht ist sind die VeeRubber 8 der Hit!


----------



## BigJohn (29. Oktober 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht zu feucht ist sind die VeeRubber 8 der Hit!


Wenn ihr die eh schon habt, warum bietet ihr sie nicht gleich an? In Europa fehlt momentan ein Anbieter und Belgien wäre schon mal die halbe Miete.


----------



## Zweirads (29. Oktober 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die eh schon habt, warum bietet ihr sie nicht gleich an? In Europa fehlt momentan ein Anbieter und Belgien wäre schon mal die halbe Miete.


 
...hänge schon am Telefon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. Oktober 2013)

So muss das!


----------



## Zweirads (29. Oktober 2013)

Ist jetzt in Planung. Mal sehn was die nächsten Tage rauskommt.


----------



## Nifrodne (29. Oktober 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


> Das gute Gobi  Taugen Dir die Knards? Ich hab die gleich mal getestet als die frisch waren, bin dann aber wieder bei den HüskerDü hängen geblieben und wechsel aktuell zwischen denen und VeeRubber 8 hin und her (Hinterrad).
> Wenn's nicht zu feucht ist sind die VeeRubber 8 der Hit!




Knard sind OK aber nach 3500km sind die Komplet Kaput gefahren...
HuDu sind besser....

Bin fürs Moment die On One's ahnt Fahren.... Die sind auch gut.


----------



## dertutnix (30. Oktober 2013)

neuer reifenthread?


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2013)

Mann....ist der DickMann....


----------



## pXpress (3. November 2013)

Heute gab es das zweite mal, eine ordentliche Schlammpackung für unsere beiden Fatties, sind aber brav überall durch gezogen, nur werde ich mich mal im Schutzblechthread wohl nach einer Lösung umsehen müssen. So eine Schlammpackung im Gesicht ist doch auf Dauer suboptimal.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. November 2013)

Sehr schönes GIF!


----------



## aemkei77 (3. November 2013)

pXpress schrieb:


> nur werde ich mich mal im Schutzblechthread wohl nach einer Lösung umsehen müssen. So eine Schlammpackung im Gesicht ist doch auf Dauer suboptimal.



Mich hat heute Gewitter mit Hagel erwischt. Den Schlamm im Gesicht finde ich ja noch erträglich, aber der nasse Arsch wer hat eigentlich die Sättel mit Loch erfunden? .


----------



## scylla (3. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr schönes GIF!



wie macht man denn sowas?
Photoshop?

Den Fatbike-Putzeimer-Marshguard (siehe Schutzblech-Thread) kann ich übrigens wärmstens empfehlen. Falls man nicht gerade eine Schlammschleuder (=Bikerkollege) vor sich hat bekommt nahezu garnichts ins Gesicht.


----------



## Hoppel1 (3. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wie macht man denn sowas?
> Photoshop?
> 
> Den Fatbike-Putzeimer-Marshguard (siehe Schutzblech-Thread) kann ich übrigens wärmstens empfehlen. Falls man nicht gerade eine Schlammschleuder (=Bikerkollege) vor sich hat bekommt nahezu garnichts ins Gesicht.



Habe es auch schon in Auftrag gegeben, der Schlamm knirscht so zwischen den Zähnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pXpress (3. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wie macht man denn sowas?
> Photoshop?
> 
> Den Fatbike-Putzeimer-Marshguard (siehe Schutzblech-Thread) kann ich übrigens wärmstens empfehlen. Falls man nicht gerade eine Schlammschleuder (=Bikerkollege) vor sich hat bekommt nahezu garnichts ins Gesicht.



Hab meine Fotos ja bei G+ hoch geladen, da gibt es mittlerweile Autoeffekte für sowas, habe heute Serienbilder geschossen mit der Kamera, die dann in die Gifs umgewandelt werden. Ansonsten gibt es dafür aber auch Software für, hab da aber gerade nix parat

Hier mal der Link, wo die Autoeffekte von heute drin sind, bei mehr als 5 gleichartigen werden die Gifs erzeugt. Lustig ist auch sowas:


----------



## zoomer (3. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wie macht man denn sowas?
> Photoshop?



Genau 1!!!11111elf

Kümmer Dich drum 


Dann ist endlich mal bewiesen ob Du 3 Sekunden nach der Aufnahme
deiner Fotos immer noch auf, oder schon unter dem Rad sitzt.



(Ich zweifel ja gar nicht daran)


----------



## zoomer (3. November 2013)

pXpress schrieb:


>



OhOh !

Das schreit geradezu nach *einem ....*


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. November 2013)

Isartrails? Nach der Großhesseloher?


----------



## zoomer (7. November 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Isartrails? Nach der Großhesseloher?



Stimmt, könnte grad irgendwo da sein ....


Aber ich glaube der  @pXpress kommt ganz woanders her - oder ?


----------



## pXpress (7. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Stimmt, könnte grad irgendwo da sein ....
> 
> 
> Aber ich glaube der  @pXpress kommt ganz woanders her - oder ?



Ja, wir kommen aus Iserlohn, das war bei uns im Bredenbrucher Wald, von Iserlohn Richtung Schwerte. Aber wir haben hier überall Wald drum herum. Heißt ja auch Waldstadt Iserlohn.


----------



## pXpress (9. November 2013)

Im Wald haben wir uns heute auch wieder zweieinhalb Stunden vergnügt, es war trocken und sogar ab und zu sonnig. Dafür war der Wald schön schlammig.


----------



## Ampelhasser (9. November 2013)

Unterwegs im goldenen Herbst..


----------



## aemkei77 (9. November 2013)

Schöne Herbststimmung 
und wer fährt da mit dem Motorrad den Radlern hinterher ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (10. November 2013)

Bevor hier der Winter einbricht (kein ganze Monat mehr bis zum Global Fatbike Day, also Daumen drücken!), möchte ich noch von Ereignissen des letzten Winters berichten. So zur Einstimmung, 




Starthilfe by all martn, on Flickr

Unser Wochenendausflug ins Isergebirge startete in Liberec. Nachdem uns ein freundlich gesinnter, einheimischer Radfahrer spontan in die richtige Richtung aus der Stadt heraus geführt hatte (Danke Pavel!), ging es nach Erstaunen über einen Elefanten, Zebras und Giraffen, die da einfach so hinterm Zaun des örtlichen Zoos im spätwinterlichen Wald standen, steil bergan. Die erste von vielen Schiebeübungen.




Erst die Arbeit... by all martn, on Flickr

Die Ernüchterung über das Gewicht der Räder mischte sich schnell mit unterschiedlichsten Erwartungen, wie gut und weit wir die nächsten zwei Tage vorankommen könnten.




WohnMobil by all martn, on Flickr

Jeder hatte sich Ausrüstung für knapp drei Tage und zwei Übernachtungen ans Rad und wahlweise auf den Rücken geschnallt, was mit ausreichenden Kleidungs- und Verpflegungsreserven im Winter nicht zu unterschätzen ist.




Geht doch by all martn, on Flickr

Nach der ersten Rampe wurde es flach genug, um wieder fahren zu können. Die tragende Schneedecke stimmte mich optimistisch, dass wir in höheren Lagen und bei der angekündigten Abkühlung recht gute Bedingungen vorfinden könnten. Lieber zu früh gefreut als gar nicht!




Expeditionisitsche Vorfreude by all martn, on Flickr

Das Wichtigste war: wir waren endlich draußen. Nachdem die Idee einer Schnee-Tour mit mehreren Frei-Übernachtungen schon für den letzten Winter im Raum gestanden hatte, aber nie umgesetzt wurde, löste sich jetzt eine gewisse Anspannung und machte der Vorfreude auf das kommende Mini-Abenteuer Platz.




Lecker Tee! by all martn, on Flickr

Umso schöner, dass sogar Pugsley-Pionier Maui die weite Anreise aus Freiburg auf sich genommen hatte um uns zu begleiten. 




Dynamische Navigation by all martn, on Flickr

Es mag Expeditionsteilnehmer geben, die behaupten, wir hätten uns hier und da verfahren, aber das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit. Da wir nirgends wussten, was für Bedingungen uns am nächsten Abzweig erwarteten und da Improvisation auch bei der Navigation Spass macht, hatten wir nie eine feste Route. Viel mehr wurden konstant Ideen und Möglichkeit jongliert und meist spontan der Weg eingeschlagen, der am attraktivsten anmutete (oder am harmlosesten) und halbwegs in Richtung eines unserer Fernziele führte. Dass wir nicht zu jeder Minute wussten, wo wir uns genau befanden, ist eine andere Sache...




Späte Einkehr by all martn, on Flickr

Nun waren wir zwar auf Expedition und suchten das Abenteuer, bewegten uns aber in einer touristisch äußerst gut erschlossenen Region. Schließlich waren wir auch irgendwie auf präparierte Wege angewiesen, um mit den Fatbikes im weichen Schnee überhaupt voranzukommen.  So ließen wir natürlich die einladenden Böhmischen Gaststuben nicht links liegen und kehrten täglich ein.




ámalova Chata by all martn, on Flickr

Am Nachmittag des ersten Tages hieß uns das alte Jagdschloss Nová Louka willkommen, auch bekannt als ámalova Chata. In urig-gemütlichem Ambiente wurden hier sehr schmackhafte Speisen, beispielsweise ein echter Wolpertingerbraten, und selbstverständlich auch landestypische Kaltgetränke aufgetischt. Eine willkommene Stärkung, auch wenn wir noch nicht ahnten, welche Anstrengungen uns noch erwarteten.




Nächtliches Bikebergsteigen by all martn, on Flickr

Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Schlafplatz hatten wir auf den Karten zunächst nach Schutzhütten gesucht, welche im Isergebirge allerdings eher rar sind. Wenn es hier und da mal eine gibt, dann liegt sie meist an viel-begangenen Ski-Magistralen. Eher ungünstig, wollten wir doch morgens ausschlafen und bummeln. So zog stattdessen eine erhöhte Felsformation etwas abseits des Hauptweges unsere Aufmerksamkeit auf sich. Etwa mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit verließen wir den Hauptweg und folgten einer Fußspur, wo der Weg sein sollte. An Fahren war nicht mehr zu denken. Als der mühsame Anstieg so steil wurde, dass wir Räder und Gepäck nur mehr getrennt hochzuwuchten vermochten, war es auch zu spät für Alternativpläne.




Schlafplatzsuche by all martn, on Flickr

Die Emotionen kippten. In verschiedenste Richtungen. Das zähe Unterfangen, schwer beladene Fatbikes einen Steilhang hochzuzerren und dabei alle paar Meter knie- bis bauchnabeltief im Schnee einzubrechen, weil man nicht ahnen kann, wo sich unter 70 cm Schnee Trittkanten, Stufen oder Löcher befinden, zehrte an unseren Kraftreserven und Nerven.
Eyk verfiel erwartungsgemäß in europhische Abenteuerlust und ich konnte das ganze zumindest als spannende Herausforderung nehmen.
Robert und Maui hingegen waren alles andere als begeistert und schwankten eher zwischen Verzweiflung und ausgeprägter Frustration. Verständlich, zumal völlig ungewiss war, ob uns oben ein brauchbarer Lagerplatz erwartete.




Fire in the BaseCamp! by all martn, on Flickr

Da eine Umkehr einen Schlafplatz am vielbegangenen Hauptweg bedeutet hätte, für eine weitere Suche war es viel zu spät, kämpften wir uns bis zu einigen Felsformationen hoch, an dessen Fuße sich das Gelände etwas abflachte. Zwischen licht verteilten Bäumen suchten wir einen halbwegs ebenen Platz, trampelten den Schnee zu einer tragenden Fläche und spannten die Tarps auf. Ein wohlverdientes Abendmahl später begossen wir den Tag mit geistigen und weniger geistigen Getränken und verkrochen uns müde in die Schlafsäcke.

...tbc...


----------



## stubenhocker (10. November 2013)

So muss das!


----------



## dertutnix (10. November 2013)

martn schrieb:


> ...tbc...


----------



## scylla (10. November 2013)

ich frier schon beim lesen 
mehr davon


----------



## yo_eddy (10. November 2013)

Endlich, mein erstes "unterwegs" Bild!





Grüße,
Axel


----------



## martn (10. November 2013)

Und weiter geht das...




Kein Frost! by all martn, on Flickr

Am nÃ¤chsten Morgen brachte der Blick aus dem Schlafsack nach oben etwas ErnÃ¼chterung hinsichtlich der Temperaturen. FlÃ¼ssige Wassertropfen auf dem Tarp waren ein deutliches Indiz dafÃ¼r, dass sich die angekÃ¼ndigte und erhoffte Kaltluft irgendwo, nur nicht hier rumtrieb. Tropfende GerÃ¤usche von umstehenden BÃ¤umen bestÃ¤tigten, dass wir auch heute nur mit warm-weichem Schnee rechnen konnten.




Dobre Rano! by all martn, on Flickr

Die Motivation zum Aufstehen hielt sich bei allen in Grenzen. Da wir keinen echten Zeitplan hatten, war es kein Problem sich noch ein Weilchen im Schlafsack rumzuwÃ¤lzen, bevor wir uns von der GemÃ¼tlichkeit verabschieden und mit der nasskalten RealitÃ¤t beschÃ¤ftigen mussten.




FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck im Bett! by all martn, on Flickr

Zum FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck gab es nach einer Tasse Tee zum Aufwachen ein vorzÃ¼gliches Waldpilz-CousCous und dazu ein SchÃ¤lchen lauwarmen Kakao vom Vortag, zubereitet und serviert am Kopfende des Luxusbettes.




Lager I by all martn, on Flickr

Nachdem wir unser Lager erst in der Dunkelheit aufgeschlagen hatten, war es spannend, sich bei Tageslicht etwas umzuschauen. GrÃ¶Ãere Ãberraschungen blieben aus, aber man konnte sich ein deutlicheres Bild von seiner Umgebung machen und Relationen ordnen.




FatBikeLimbo! by all martn, on Flickr

Wir wÃ¤hlten fÃ¼r den Abstieg den gleichen Weg, der uns am Abend so viel abverlangt hatte. Das bedeutete zwar wieder Schieben, aber immerhin wussten wir, was uns erwartete und wo wir wieder auf einen fahrbaren Weg treffen wÃ¼rden.




Herrliche Landschaft by all martn, on Flickr

Die Umgebung des Schlafplatzes mit wildromantischen Felsformationen bot eine herrliches AtmosphÃ¤re. Der schwadende Nebel half dabei, die aufkommende Abenteuerlust anzufeuern.




Abstieg by all martn, on Flickr

Auch wenn das Schieben am Steilhang im Tiefschnee nicht viel einfacher war als am Abend, an Fahren war nicht zu denken, so half es doch sehr, das Gewicht der bepackten RÃ¤der nicht heben sondern nur etwas bremsen zu mÃ¼ssen.




Aussichtspunkt by all martn, on Flickr

So erreichten wir relativ zÃ¼gig wieder den prÃ¤parierten Hauptweg, wo uns reichlich SkilÃ¤ufer nicht erwarteten.




SuppenkÃ¼che Ost by all martn, on Flickr

Der Schnee war immernoch zu weich, wir hatten unsere MÃ¼he nicht zu tiefe Spuren zu hinterlassen und voranzukommen. Die Begegungen mit LanglÃ¤ufern verliefen dennoch Ã¼berwiegend positiv. Viele zeigten sich interessiert und fragten, ob wir Jan Kopka kennen, seines Zeichens tschechischer Extrem-Biker, der schon vor Jahren mit dem Fatbike Aufsehen erregte und sich unter seinen Landsleuten offenbar groÃer Bekannt- und Beliebtheit erfreut.




SuppenkÃ¼che West by all martn, on Flickr

Nicht lange nach dem Aufbruch erreichten wir einen vorgelagerten Aussichtspunkt, der einen beeindruckenden Ãberblick Ã¼ber die Landschaft bot. TiefhÃ¤ngende Wolken schwapperten unter uns in TÃ¤ler und wieder heraus.




Na SdravÃ­! by all martn, on Flickr

So gesellig es auf den Loipen zuging, so gesellig waren die Kneipen gefÃ¼llt. Mit etwas GlÃ¼ck und Geduld konnten wir in der SmÄdava Bouda dennoch einen Tisch erhaschen und uns fÃ¼r die kommenden Kilometer stÃ¤rken.




Der Herr der Wolken und die lodernde Glut by all martn, on Flickr

Der weitere Weg fÃ¼hrte uns nach Jizerka und zog sich lÃ¤nger hin, als wir gehofft hatten. Zum spÃ¤ten Nachmittag hatten wir die Loipe fast fÃ¼r uns, der weiche Schnee hinderte uns aber weiter daran, zÃ¼gig voranzukommen. So lief uns die Zeit davon. Ein ursprÃ¼nglich angedachter Abstecher auf den Gipfel des Bukovec fiel aus. Stattdessen ging es nun wieder darum, rechtzeitig einen Schlafplatz zu finden. Die Karte versprach im Wald eine SchutzhÃ¼tte, die es in der RealitÃ¤t aber nicht geben sollte. Es war mittlerweile wieder dunkel, der kleine Weg unfahrbar und Nieselregen nagte am Wohlbefinden. Nachdem wir die Stelle, an der die SchutzhÃ¼tte hÃ¤tte sein sollen schon einige Meter hinter uns gelassen hatten, entschlossen wir uns auf einer Lichtung Lager aufzuschlagen.




Oscar the Grouch by all martn, on Flickr

Nach dem wir uns eine ebene und tragende FlÃ¤che zurechtgetrampelt und die Tarps darÃ¼ber gespannt hatten, tranken und aÃen wir noch etwas, bevor wir uns mÃ¼de und erschÃ¶pft in die SchlafsÃ¤cke verkrochen.

...bisschen was folgt noch, beim letzten Teil sind auch ein paar mehr Bilder von Fatbikes in Bewegung dabei,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (10. November 2013)

Und das Ganze macht Ihr weil Ihr...

- Euch auf den nächsten Atom- /unfall/krieg vorbereitet
- bei einer Elitetruppe seid und Eure Einzelkämpferfähigkeiten erhalten wollt
- zu Hause rausgeflogen seid
- .......
?


----------



## martn (10. November 2013)

weils fetzt!


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. November 2013)

Sehr ordentliche Bildergeschichte, @martn! 

Hoffentlich habe ich bis zum Fatbikeday meine Karre fertig und könnte mich gar eurem Ausflug im Januar anschließen...


----------



## stubenhocker (10. November 2013)

martn schrieb:


> weils fetzt!


----------



## Optimizer (10. November 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Und das Ganze macht Ihr weil Ihr...
> 
> - Euch auf den nächsten Atom- /unfall/krieg vorbereitet
> - bei einer Elitetruppe seid und Eure Einzelkämpferfähigkeiten erhalten wollt
> ...



weil die das können!


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> weil die das können!



Nun ja, unter einem Tarp im Schnee übernachten kann Jeder, das ist eher eine Frage des Wollens.
Ich finde die Sachen ziemlich cool, ich persönlich bin aber nur einfach zu faul im Schnee zu übernachten; Gepäck am Bike stört mich auch weil's unbeweglich wird.
Aber der Fokus bei diesen Touren liegt ja schließlich ganz woanders als beim spielerischen kurz-biken.


----------



## zoomer (10. November 2013)

Ich find's saucool !

Bin aber auch zu komfortverwöhnt 


Du hast aber schon mitbekommen dass dein Kollege da gerade von einem
roten Riesenwurm verzehrt wurde ...


----------



## Optimizer (11. November 2013)

Morgen Abend wird richtig fat hell gebeamt!


----------



## pXpress (12. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Morgen Abend wird richtig fat hell gebeamt!



Ich war gestern Abend auch noch im Stadtwald unterwegs, leider lässt sich die Stimmung mit der Smartphonekamera nicht so einfangen.


----------



## edü (12. November 2013)

pXpress schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Abend auch noch im Stadtwald unterwegs, leider lässt sich die Stimmung mit der Smartphonekamera nicht so einfangen.



Welche Rahmengröße ist das ? bei welcher Körpergröß/Schrittlänge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pXpress (12. November 2013)

edü schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das ? bei welcher Körpergröß/Schrittlänge ?



Rahmengröße ist L - bin 1, 81 m - Schrittlänge ist so ca. 85/86 cm, mal auf die schnelle gemessen^^


----------



## Optimizer (12. November 2013)

"Finster wars, der Mond schien helle,
zu viel Laub lag auf der grünen Flur,
Als ein Fatbike blitzesschnelle
Langsam um die Ecke fuhr."

Warten auf den Nighttrain:





Helles Treiben an der Rotensteinhütte...





Mitternachtssonne über Münchweiler:





Nachts ist keine Sau am Wildsaufelsen:





Bridge over troubled waters:





Heimweg über Golden Gate Bridge:


----------



## dorfmann (12. November 2013)

Das mal richtig fett hell 

Vermute da irren jetzt einige Blinde Wildtiere durch den Wald


----------



## pXpress (13. November 2013)

Heut dann auch noch eine Runde durch die Dunkelheit (und 'ne Knipse dabei)
Eine nette Stunde durch den Wald...


----------



## dorfmann (13. November 2013)

Nach Feierabend pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang war hier auf einmal richtig geiles Wetter heute, 
da bin ich auch gleich mal aufs Rad:











Super Atmosphäre mit aus den Siefen aufsteigenden Nebelschwaden,
 darüber klarer Himmel mit Dreiviertelmond, Venus und den restlichen Farben vom Sonnenuntergang. 
Da hab ich mir eine gescheite Kamera gewünscht, 
meine Billigkamera kann die Atmosphäre leider nicht einfangen


----------



## martn (14. November 2013)

So, um den Expeditionsbericht abzuschlieÃen:




Care for a Cup of Tea? by all martn, on Flickr

Es ist eher selten, dass ich drauÃen wirklich gut durchschlafe, meistens wird es aber in den Morgenstunden besser. In der zweiten und letzten Nacht im tauenden Isergebirge wurde es morgens eher unangenehmer. Irgendwie mÃ¼sste ich zwischendurch ziemlich unglÃ¼cklich gelegen und mir einen Nerv irgendwo zwischen den Rippen unterm SchlÃ¼sselbein eingeklemmt haben. Ein stechender Schmerz machte es unmÃ¶glich, komfortabel zu liegen und hielt mich recht effizient wach. Ich wÃ¤lzte mich einige Zeit unruhig umher und gab es irgendwann auf, als der Morgen schon graute. Stattdessen kochte ich mir einen Tee, schaute dem Tag beim DÃ¤mmern und der nebelverschleierten Umgebung beim sich entfalten zu. Das ganze mÃ¶glichst ohne die anderen zu wecken.




Lager II by all martn, on Flickr

Unser zweites Lager bot bei Helligkeit kaum Ãberraschungen. Keine Felsformationen, die man am Abend vÃ¶llig Ã¼bersehen hatte. Einfach nur eine Lichtung auf einer Schneise im Nadelwald.




Schmaler Grat by all martn, on Flickr

DafÃ¼r ging es von hier an Ã¼berwiegend bergab. Wenn wir am Abend schon keine erhoffte SchutzhÃ¼tte vorgefunden hatten, so sollte dies wenigstens eine kleine Belohnung fÃ¼r die MÃ¼hen sein. 




Abfahrt by all martn, on Flickr

Die Abfahrt war anfangs nur teilweise fahrbar. In den Passagen mit ausreichend GefÃ¤lle konnte man einfach rollen lassen und musste sich nur darauf konzentrieren die schmale, verfestigte FuÃspur zu halten, um nicht im weiche Schnee daneben stecken zu bleiben oder gar in den Bach zu fallen, der den Weg im Mittelteil auf TuchfÃ¼hlung flankierte.




Endlich laufen lassen! by all martn, on Flickr

Das Halten der Spur gestaltete sich freilich schwieriger als es sich anhÃ¶rt, zumal die RÃ¤der dank reichlich GepÃ¤ck deutlich trÃ¤ger auf Korrekturen reagierten. Nach einer Weile ging es jedoch immer besser und wir hatten reichlich Spass dabei.




EisfÃ¤lle by all martn, on Flickr

Der letzte Teil der Abfahrt bot mit EisfÃ¤llen an Felsen zu unserer Linken und einem rauschend-stÃ¼rzenden Fluss zu unserer Rechten noch einmal richtig was fÃ¼rs Auge und das GemÃ¼t.




ÄernÃ¡ DesnÃ¡ by all martn, on Flickr




Geschafft! by all martn, on Flickr

Und dann war es vorbei. Der Fahrspass der letzten Meter hÃ¤tte gerne noch lÃ¤nger gehen kÃ¶nnen, aber in jedem Fall war es ein sehr stimmungsvoller Abschluss. Bevor wir aus dem Wald wieder in die besiedelte Zivilisation einrollten, war es noch an der Zeit fÃ¼r ein feuchtfrÃ¶hliches Gruppenbild.




PlitschPlatsch by all martn, on Flickr

Da beheizte RÃ¤ume und trockene Wechselsachen nun in greifbare NÃ¤he rÃ¼ckten, wurden Gelegenheiten fÃ¼r Spielereien mit dem Risiko der vÃ¶lligen DurchnÃ¤ssung genutzt.




FatFurt! by all martn, on Flickr

Und damit war unser Ausflug auch schon fast zu Ende. Wir stiegen in den Zug zurÃ¼ck nach Liberec, wo wir die Anstrengungen und vielen spannenden EindrÃ¼cke in einer gemÃ¼tlichen Kneipe bei gutem Essen etwas sacken lieÃen und auf die zweieinhalb Tage anstieÃen, die sich eher wie eine ganze Woche anfÃ¼hlten.




Eine Zugfahrt, die ist lustig... by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## SirQuickly (15. November 2013)

Schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos.


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. November 2013)

ganz großes kino,  martn. ich mag sowas.  danke für den bericht.


----------



## stubenhocker (16. November 2013)

Brötchenholen mit Umweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (16. November 2013)

geile Aktion dort im Nachbarland. War eigentlich schon mal einer von euch mit dem Fatbike auf dem Singltrek`s bei Liberec unterwegs? 



 @stubenhocker das wäre ein perfektes Flyer-Hintergrund Bild. Vielleicht komme ich mal darauf zurück.  



Thomas


----------



## stubenhocker (16. November 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> @stubenhocker das wäre ein perfektes Flyer-Hintergrund Bild. Vielleicht komme ich mal darauf zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas



Kannst Du gern machen. Hab mich schon geärgert, das ich die Spiegelreflex nicht mithatte...

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## cubation (16. November 2013)

....gerade dieses Bildrauschen macht den Hintergrund erst perfekt, wie ich finde. 


Thomas


----------



## dorfmann (16. November 2013)

Dicke unter sich 





man hat sich auf Anhieb verstanden 





die wollten das Dicke gleich in die Familie aufnehmen,
obs an der Farbe liegt ?





Mehr Bilder von der heutigen Runde um die Wahnbachtalsperre im Album


----------



## losbub (16. November 2013)

@ Dorfmann
  da hatten wir wohl eine ähnliche runde, zumindest vom Untergrund.
Bei den kühen bin ich heute nicht vorbeigekommen, ma sehen ob die auch ein olivfarbenes (canvas green) akzeptieren, neugierig wie sonst immer sind, sehe ich da aber keine Probleme.

@ stubenhocker
ich finde das bild echt klasse, sieht fast aus wie gemalt, und unterstreicht durch das rauschen und auch die motivwahl (einfacher Hintergrund) einfach das puristische was auch ein fatbike imho ausmacht


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. November 2013)

War jemand heute (So. 17.11 gegen 14:30) zwischen Oberursel und Saalburg unterwegs, schon recht weit unten, eine Forstautobahn runter?

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob's ein Fatbike war, glaube aber schon.

Ich stand recht quer auf dem Weg rum (grünes Nicolai Fully), weil ich gerade den querenden Trail runterkam.

Jemand von hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (17. November 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> War jemand heute (So. 17.11 gegen 14:30) zwischen Oberursel und Saalburg unterwegs, schon recht weit unten, eine Forstautobahn runter?



Könnte ich gewesen sein, war heute unterwegs. Hattest Du 'ne Karte oder sowas in der Hand?

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. November 2013)

Nein, eine Karte nicht. Aber mein weiß-grauer Helm war vor dem Vorbau festgemacht, könnte man für eine Karte halten, wenn die Hände auf dem Lenker liegen.

Na dann sei gegrüßt.


----------



## yo_eddy (17. November 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Nein, eine Karte nicht. Aber mein weiß-grauer Helm war vor dem Vorbau festgemacht, könnte man für eine Karte halten, wenn die Hände auf dem Lenker liegen.
> 
> Na dann sei gegrüßt.



Stimmt, es war was helles. Danke und Grüße zurück! 

Und ja, es war ein Fatbike...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Wbs_70 (17. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich find's saucool !
> 
> Bin aber auch zu komfortverwöhnt
> 
> ...




in dem Fall fand ich das völlig o.k.

ist halt um einiges angenehmer so n richtiger Winterschlafsack, das ist geil warm und wahnsinnig bauschig weich. geil


----------



## Wbs_70 (17. November 2013)

heute unterwegs beim Veloheld Cyclocross Cup Rennen in DD

2 Fatbikeritter waren am Start 































geil war's ;-)


----------



## BigJohn (17. November 2013)

Fährst du noch, oder schiebst du schon?


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. November 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Und ja, es war ein Fatbike...
> 
> Grüße,
> Axel




Aber warum fährs'te mir dem Ding 5m breite platte Schotterwege runter, statt vernünftiges Gelände?


----------



## zoomer (17. November 2013)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> heute unterwegs beim Veloheld Cyclocross



So klasse !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. November 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> War jemand heute (So. 17.11 gegen 14:30) zwischen Oberursel und Saalburg unterwegs, schon recht weit unten, eine Forstautobahn runter?
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob's ein Fatbike war, glaube aber schon.
> 
> ...





yo_eddy schrieb:


> Könnte ich gewesen sein, war heute unterwegs. Hattest Du 'ne Karte oder sowas in der Hand?
> 
> Grüße,
> Axel




Mensch, so langsam wimmelt es im Taunus von Fatbikes. 
Habe aber selbst erst 1x einen Fatbiker hier gesehen, unten im Reichenbachtal, Farbton des Bikes war Silber oder Titan Natur.

Heute war ich mit dem Niner on tour, vorher zu Fuß auf dem Feldi beim Hunderennen.


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mensch, so langsam wimmelt es im Taunus von Fatbikes.
> Habe aber selbst erst 1x einen Fatbiker hier gesehen, unten im Reichenbachtal, Farbton des Bikes war Silber oder Titan Natur.
> 
> Heute war ich mit dem Niner on tour, vorher zu Fuß auf dem Feldi beim Hunderennen.



Ja, ich befürchte nur, dass ich mit meinem Fatty nicht im Wald aufkreuzten werde. Wird wohl eine Citycruiser draus. Rahmen liegt schon da, Anbauteile gehen mir noch durch den Kopf. Für den Wald hab ich, je nach Anwendung, zwei Fullies. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (17. November 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Aber warum fährs'te mir dem Ding 5m breite platte Schotterwege runter, statt vernünftiges Gelände?



Weil's mir Spaß macht. Die Trails fahr' ich hoch...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. November 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Weil's mir Spaß macht. Die Trails fahr' ich hoch...
> 
> Grüße,
> Axel



Ich mach's immer andersrum. 

Der Spass auf Schotterwegen bergab beginnt irgendwie erst jenseits 50 km/h oder so und ist selbst dann eher mäßigmit solchen Geschwindigkeiten absteigen dagegen auch auf Forstautobahnen gar keine Spass.


----------



## loui-w (18. November 2013)

Mein kleines dickes wird man in Zukunft auch regelmäßig am Feldberg sehen.


----------



## dorfmann (18. November 2013)

ein leichtes Grinsen ist zu erkennen


----------



## aemkei77 (18. November 2013)

Heute erste Ausfahrt im Schnee  - Fatbike rules


----------



## dorfmann (18. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Heute erste Ausfahrt im Schnee  - Fatbike rules



bei dem Schnee bin ich ja neidisch,
bei uns sah es heute so aus: 





(obwohl auch hier: fatbike rules)


----------



## Rocky10 (18. November 2013)

also ihr beiden Schnee und Matschbiker........
Erzählt mal...wie wars?....habe meine Dicke Bertha erst in Bestellung und kann es kaum erwarten.
War es es sooder so


----------



## aemkei77 (18. November 2013)

so wars 


  @dorfmann geiles Bild!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. November 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> Mein kleines dickes wird man in Zukunft auch regelmäßig am Feldberg sehen.



 Na dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (18. November 2013)

get on the back of the beast and ride it
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. November 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> Mich kleines dickes wird man in Zukunft auch regelmäßig am Feldberg sehen.



Sorry, ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen.

Aber du, du hast da was im Gesicht ...


----------



## scylla (19. November 2013)

once upon a time in the Palatinate Forest









nicht die besten Fotos aber Nachschub ist grad knapp 

Ob der Optimizer es erkennt?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. November 2013)

Was für'n geiler Trail!


----------



## zoomer (19. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


>



Jetzt wär ein Clip halt doch nett.


Geht sich das mit dem Tretlager aus, oder geht sich das überhaupt aus und
wie sieht wohl die Körperhaltung ab Sekunde 00:27 später aus ?



(und wie ginge sich das wohl bei mir aus ?)


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. November 2013)

Solche Trails! 

Ich wette, Scylla tritt jede Sekunde tierisch rein und richtet sich explosionsartig auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. November 2013)

Also ohne Vid und Pics klingt das jetzt nach ... Spaß *räusper*


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. November 2013)

No shit?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. November 2013)

Jetzt gibts bald Haue von scylla...

Frei nach dem Motto:


----------



## stuhli (19. November 2013)

Wenn ichs am 30.11. schaffe nach NW wird mir diese Frau zeigen wie man(n) richtig fährt. Da werd ich ich S0,7 - S1,01 Roller SOOOLCHE Augen machen


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. November 2013)

S-Grade sind doch Schrott.

Ist der Trail nicht schwierig genug, bist du zu langsam. That's all.

Davon abgesehen kann s'e schon fahren, die Gute.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2013)

Gestern Abend:


----------



## corra (19. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> once upon a time in the Palatinate Forest



mein gott ihr quält das arme fatty ja richtig


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Gestern Abend:



schaut aus wie aus nem schlechten Horrorfilm


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> once upon a time in the Palatinate Forest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dess iss jo es Friiiraid-Päddel on de Dohner Hidd. Fahr ich meistens hoch (also den unteren Teil)....

Das ist so eine typische Kopfpassage. Sieht spektakulär aus, muss aber "einfach" nur runtergerollt werden.

Hast du was dagegen, wenn ich die zwei Bilder im Pfalzforum und auf meiner FB-Page poste?

Gruß
Opti - freu mich auf den 30.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> schaut aus wie aus nem schlechten Horrorfilm



mukluk in the slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dess iss jo es Friiiraid-Päddel on de Dohner Hidd. Fahr ich meistens hoch (also den unteren Teil)....
> 
> Das ist so eine typische Kopfpassage. Sieht spektakulär aus, muss aber "einfach" nur runtergerollt werden.
> 
> ...



Exakt erkannt, ebenso wie die Schwierigkeitsklasse 
Wir konnten beim dran vorbeirollen einfach nicht anders...

Das mit dem explosionsartigen Aufrichten hab ich mich net getraut, die Landung wär doch arg flach (*aua*) und der großartige Hopser war ich eh noch nie. Das hat der Kollege dann vorgemacht . Da ich ein Mädchen und kein Held bin, bin ich's einfach abgerollt. Tretlager hat das mitgemacht, es federt ja nichts ein.
Kannst gern posten, hab nix dagegen.

Das heißt, du kannst definitiv? Fein!



corra schrieb:


> mein gott ihr quält das arme fatty ja richtig


selber schuld, das "arme" will's ja nicht anders


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Das heißt, du kannst definitiv? Fein!



Also nen  Babysitter hab ich, daher ja!


----------



## dorfmann (20. November 2013)




----------



## scylla (20. November 2013)

mysteriös


----------



## Vighor (20. November 2013)

Ich weis nicht ob es in dieses Forum rein passt ..
Fatbike meeting des mountainbike.nl forum letztes Wochenende in Arnhem


















Die action foto's des Collegen sind leider nicht gelungen, da war seine digital Kamera überforderd


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2013)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob es in dieses Forum rein passt ..



Aber sicher doch, warum auch nicht.

Cooler Fuhrpark,
und die Krampen scheinen auch ganz gut anzukommen


----------



## Optimizer (21. November 2013)

Die Krampen sehen wie Schmalspurfatties aus....


----------



## BigJohn (21. November 2013)

Sind sie doch auch


----------



## dertutnix (21. November 2013)

â¦ und trotzdem bei mir aktuell ganz hoch auf dem "haben-will-index"â¦

ach ja: sorry fÃ¼r ot, aber diese galerie ist sowieso kaum eine klassische galerie, sondern eher ein sehen und kommentieren, wobei leider das kommentieren Ã¼berwiegt, gibt es wirklich so wenige "dicke"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. November 2013)

Auch sorry für offtopic: Gugg dir mal die anderen Galerien an. Da wird auch mehr kommentiert als Bilder gezeigt. Scylla wird mir zustimmen, dass das z.B. in der "Zeigt her eure FR-Hardtails" nicht anders war...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## losbub (21. November 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> â¦ und trotzdem bei mir aktuell ganz hoch auf dem "haben-will-index"â¦
> 
> ach ja: sorry fÃ¼r ot, aber diese galerie ist sowieso kaum eine klassische galerie, sondern eher ein sehen und kommentieren, wobei leider das kommentieren Ã¼berwiegt, gibt es wirklich so wenige "dicke"?


 
ich kÃ¶nnte nichtmal wenn ich wollte, bei mir ist kein upload von Bildern mÃ¶glich. Auf der hilfe Seite wo es heist "bitte hier klicken" um eine uploadadresse zu erhalten. kommt entweder page not found 404 oder irgend eine andere Fehlermeldung     habs auch schon gemeldet, bisher keine antwort erhalten.
gibt's hier keine Funktion wo ich direkt in der antwort die grafik hochladen kann, den Botton oben grafik hochladen habe ich schon gefunden, der verlangt nach einer http/


----------



## dertutnix (21. November 2013)

sorry, ich bin noch analog....

gebe die frage aber weiter...


----------



## dertutnix (21. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch sorry für offtopic: Gugg dir mal die anderen Galerien an. Da wird auch mehr kommentiert als Bilder gezeigt. Scylla wird mir zustimmen, dass das z.B. in der "Zeigt her eure FR-Hardtails" nicht anders war...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



nicht rechtfertigen! es ist, wie es die user wollen! mich nervt es halt, wenn ich bilder sehen will, 
und dann nur irgendwelche technischen ergüsse finde...
dies ist aber meine persönliche meinung und auch ich lerne dazu...


----------



## scylla (21. November 2013)

besonders schlimm finde ich ja das OT Gelaber, das sich darum dreht, dass sich jemand Ã¼ber OT Gelaber aufregt, oder darum, dass sich jemand vorausschauend entschuldigt, falls sich jemand Ã¼ber OT Gelaber aufregen kÃ¶nnte, oder darum, dass jemand sein OT Gelaber rechtfertigt,â¦

*duckundweg*

PS: mein Post scheint in die erste Kategorie zu fallen


----------



## losbub (21. November 2013)

so hart es jetzt auch ist/klingt, aber ich gebe dem "nixtuer" recht

Eine Möglichkeit:
Einen extra Kommentare Fred zu den Bilderfreds, und wenn sich da keiner dran hält rigoros löschen. 
Eventuell könnte dann der unterwegs fred und bilder fred auch gleich zusammen gelegt werden. Ansonsten noch einen extra Kommentare Fred auch für die "reinen bilder nix unterwegs".
Aber ich füge mich der Mehrheit. Keine Ahnung wie es hier mit ("unbegrenzten") Speicherplatz aussieht, wenn die bilder dann mit Komments doppelt gespeichert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (21. November 2013)

Hier gibt´s gefühlte 20 Fatbikes im Forum und nochmal so viele Liebhaber der Dicken (bisher) ohne eigenes Fatbike.
Entsprechend wenige Leute posten hier Pics.
Klar fällt da der Bildanteil momentan noch knapper aus als die Kommentare.
Das wird sich über die Jahre hier deutlich ändern.

Ich bin dafür, dass wir das hier nicht zu streng sehen.
Ich befürchte nämlich, dass eine zu scharfe Restriktion den Austausch absterben lassen würde.
Mit unserem allgemeinen Laberthread sind wir den meisten Unterforen weit voraus!


----------



## scylla (21. November 2013)

ich bin dafür, dass jeder, der sich in einer Galerie über Gelaber beschweren will, selbiges nur tun darf, wenn er ein eigenes Bild drunter setzt 

ich hab zwar momentan kein neues Bild, aber ich hab mich ja auch nicht beschwert, also ist  @dertutnix an der Reihe was zu Posten.


----------



## losbub (21. November 2013)

Scylla

gib mir mal lieber einen tipp wie ich mein "bilderproblem" löse, du hast doch technisches verständniss


----------



## aemkei77 (21. November 2013)

Du gehts auf dein persönliches Fotoalbum
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/292049

klickst rechts oben auf hier hochladen, zeihst die Bilder ins Fenster und sie sind in deinem Album

Dann klickst du auf dein Bild, gehst rechts und auf Einbetten mit BBCode und wählst den Code für medium aus

Den kopierst du in den Post und dein Bild erscheint


----------



## scylla (21. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


> Scylla
> 
> gib mir mal lieber einen tipp wie ich mein "bilderproblem" löse, du hast doch technisches verständniss



kannst du in deinem fotoalbum keine bilder hochladen? (dein fotoalbum findest du am einfachsten, indem du einfach bei einem alten post von dir in der linken leiste unter deinem nickname auf "fotos" klickst -> dort einfach auf "hier hochladen" gehen und per drag and drop die bilder reinziehen)

geht nicht? 
dann pack deine bilder als anhang in deinen post. das ist im editor-menü oben die büroklammer neben schriftart etc.

ps: zu langsam


----------



## losbub (21. November 2013)

da kommt ist  nix mit hier hochladen

ich hab ja noch kein persönliches Fotoalbum und kann den link für die Adresse zum einrichten meines Fotoalbums nicht errecichen "page not found 404"


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2013)

neulich einen Ent getroffen:


----------



## losbub (21. November 2013)

test bilderupload bild geklaut

Danke hat jetzt geklappt  ich lass da mal so stehen hier, als kleine hilfe evtl. haben ja andere auch Probleme, hoffe das stört jetzt nicht.

Unten unter bei erweiterte Antworten

- *Zusätzliche Einstellungen*
- Dateien anhängen
Erlaubte Dateierweiterungen:doc, gif, jpeg, ....etc.

- Anhänge verwalten

Unter Büroklammer geht's auch (Danke!)


----------



## scylla (21. November 2013)

dann mach ich's nochmal kurz größer, ist ja schließlich ein hübsches rad!







der ent ist auch gut, hoffentlich war er friedlich


----------



## zoomer (21. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> neulich einen Ent getroffen:



Boaw ist das grauslig 
(Nicht das Fatty)




scylla schrieb:


> ist ja schließlich ein hübsches rad!



Also das Farbkonzept trifft meinen Geschmack !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirads (21. November 2013)

old but gold:
Schweden 2012 BBQ session nach einem super Tag.


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2013)

*fett*
fatbike tour durch schweden oder finnland steht bei mir auf jeden Fall auch noch auf der Liste


----------



## Zweirads (21. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> *fett*
> fatbike tour durch schweden oder finnland steht bei mir auf jeden Fall auch noch auf der Liste





So richtig getourt sind wir leider nicht wirklich muss ich zugeben. Waren hauptsächlich wegen der Maxiavalanche in Are. Haben die Tage danach noch ein paar frische Trails und ruhige Ecken vom Daniel, dem schnellen Bäcker, gezeigt bekommen und dabei Stand- und Bewegtbilder erstellt.


----------



## zoomer (21. November 2013)

Fatty im Flatland


----------



## BigJohn (21. November 2013)

Oho hat da einer bokehs für sich entdeckt?


----------



## dorfmann (22. November 2013)

aber sehr schön


----------



## Optimizer (22. November 2013)

@_zoomer_: Das Fatty sieht so schön sauber aus.....warst du wirklich radfahren?


----------



## dertutnix (22. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich bin dafür, dass jeder, der sich in einer Galerie über Gelaber beschweren will, selbiges nur tun darf, wenn er ein eigenes Bild drunter setzt
> 
> ich hab zwar momentan kein neues Bild, aber ich hab mich ja auch nicht beschwert, also ist  @dertutnix an der Reihe was zu Posten.



wenn's dem frieden und v.a. der ruhe dient...


----------



## scylla (22. November 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> wenn's dem frieden und v.a. der ruhe dient...





Nein, ich frag jetzt nicht, was der Bud an deinem Hinterrad zu suchen hat 

Aber vom @zoomer würde ich gern wissen, was er mit seinen On-One Decals gemacht hat? Abgeklebt oder abgeschrubbt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (22. November 2013)




----------



## dertutnix (22. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Nein, ich frag jetzt nicht, was der Bud an deinem Hinterrad zu suchen hat



weil er da hin gehört war eher zufällig. das pärchen kam per post an und so wie es meiner philosophie entspricht, querprofil vorne, längsprofil hinten. kombi funktioniert auf meinen touren gut, sehr gut wohl erst, wenn ich auch hinten den lou aufgezogen habe die berechtigung vom bud auf trails ist mir nur bedingt erklärlich

ach ja: für den ot gibt's dann auch wieder ein foto


----------



## losbub (22. November 2013)

Ich möchte hier noch mal etwas loswerden, da ich gestern nacht ja für einiges OT gesorgt habe, in bezug auf das Bilder einstellen.

*Danke an alle*, die hier zum teil sogar auch über PN zur Problemlösung beigetragen haben  (ich konnt`s nicht lassen hab doch noch bis spät weiter gemacht)

Das hat daran gelegen, und könnte u.U. auch für andere hilfreich sein.

Das ich mich bzw. meine "kiste" inkl. browser, in der Freigabe- und Rechtevergabe ziemlich einschränke, besonders was Java und aktive`s Scripting etc. angeht. Java versuche ich weitestgehend zu vermeiden wo immer möglich.
Daher die Probleme und zum teil auch eine etwas andere Darstellung der seite  am pc. Wie im einfachen Normalfall.

So und jetzt laaber ich hier nix mehr ohne ein bild.


----------



## scylla (22. November 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> weil er da hin gehört war eher zufällig. das pärchen kam per post an und so wie es meiner philosophie entspricht, querprofil vorne, längsprofil hinten. kombi funktioniert auf meinen touren gut, sehr gut wohl erst, wenn ich auch hinten den lou aufgezogen habe die berechtigung vom bud auf trails ist mir nur bedingt erklärlich



jetzt hat er mir ja doch geantwortet, obwohl ich doch gar nicht fragen wollte 
Hatte mich nur gewundert, ob man mit dem Längsprofil hinten überhaupt sowas wie Antriebstraktion hat. Vorne seh ich das eh genauso wie du.

Aber mit den schönen Alpenlandschaften darfst du gern noch ein wenig weitermachen, falls du noch Bildernachschub hast! Grenzt zwar bei der momentanen Wetterlage an seelische Folter, aber trotzdem schön anzusehen 

Sorry für OT und weg


----------



## jmr-biking (22. November 2013)

Säuhang...


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @_zoomer_: Das Fatty sieht so schön sauber aus.....warst du wirklich radfahren?



Nee 
eher fotografieren ...


Nachdem ich es letztes Mal zum Schutzblechtest komplett eingesaut hatte
war mal Waschen nötig, und diesmal war es zufällig ziemlich trocken ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber vom @zoomer würde ich gern wissen, was er mit seinen On-One Decals gemacht hat? Abgeklebt oder abgeschrubbt?




Einfach mal provisorisch abgeklebt.
Normale (Dezefix ?) Dekofolie, weiss glänzend.

Fällt kaum auf das es "nur" Weiss und nicht Pearlwhite ist


----------



## Bumble (22. November 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> weil er da hin gehÃ¶rtâ¦ war eher zufÃ¤llig.



Hab mir den Bud jetzt doch nochmal genauer angeschaut und denke dass der hinten ne sinnvolle Mischung aus Grip und niedrigem Rollwiderstand auch bei schlechten Bedingungen ist.

Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp


----------



## scylla (22. November 2013)

aber seitlich ausbrechen wird der doch wohl eher überhaupt nicht


----------



## Bumble (22. November 2013)

Das provozier ich dann mit der Bremse


----------



## scylla (22. November 2013)

ganz phöse


----------



## dertutnix (22. November 2013)

zu den reifen

der hinterreifen ist mir immer ziemlich egal, der ist halt sinnvollerweise dabei (mit meinem fatlight-einrad komme ich nicht weit), wichtig ist mir vorne und v.a. den flow zu halten, deswegen immer wichtig das zusammenspiel von be- und entschleunigung. und in dieser Konsequenz dann auch die entscheidung, auf beiden felgen den gleichen mantel zu fahren vortrieb ist für mich immer nebensächlich, dauert dann halt länger, aber im entscheidenden moment will ich halt haben, deswegen habe ich im job gerne die big betty oder muddy drauf, inzwischen schlage ich auch mal vermehrt auf der arbeit mit dem moonlander auf und siehe da, es funktioniert. und trotzdem, mein bmc möchte ich derzeit nicht missen, macht doch vieles im job angenehmer, v.a. kann man sich leichter aus dem scheinwerferlicht rausnehmen

so, und weil ich die idee richtig gut finde, jeden kommentar nur mit einem foto zu machen, mal wieder eines diesmal einstieg flowtrail stromberg


----------



## rayc (23. November 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=633229





ray


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

So in einer halben Stunde starte ich hier nen  kleinen Livestream....:sly:


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

So. Welches Radl nehmen wir heute....


----------



## cubation (23. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So. Welches Radl nehmen wir heute....



Rhetorische Fragen sind doof! Und erzeugen nur unnötigen Traffic. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

Eine kleine Hafen.... ähhh....Weiherrundfahrt


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

Zwischendurch kein Netz gehabt. Kein Wunder bei dem einsam-romantischen Pfad. Manchmal war er nur zwei Reifen breit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt gehts  weiter bergab auf schmalem Geläuf bis zur PWV-Hütte. Ich frei mich gleich auf die Weißherbstschorle:sly:


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

Der Geist bekleidet mich weiter die nächsten zwei Kilometer


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

Perfekt.....


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

Schlüsselstelle am Keimskreuz


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

Blick über den schönen Wasgenwald


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2013)

Cappuccino zum Abschluss!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. November 2013)

Fast wie beim Mecki. Nur der Schwerlastverkehr und die Vespen fehlen...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. November 2013)

Das sind dann ca. 6 Punkte für den Winterpokal, wenn die Pausen nicht zu lange gewesen sind.  Schöne Live-Berichterstattung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (23. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder @Optimizer !


----------



## zoomer (23. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So in einer halben Stunde starte ich hier nen kleinen Livestream....
> ....
> .... Cappuccino zum Abschluss!



Hey,

das hat Spass gemacht


----------



## loui-w (23. November 2013)

Ich habe auch ein paar Fotos von heute:

2 Dicke im Schnee...














... und ein Fatty in Aktion


----------



## Fabeymer (23. November 2013)

Gerade ist wenig Zeit zum Radlfahren, da darf man bei den wenigen Möglichkeiten eben nicht wählerisch sein. Deswegen...

...gestern im Dunkeln und in edler Gesellschaft.




Sozusagen Kinderfreund (Sandman) und Kinderschreck (Krampus) auf gemeinsamer Ausfahrt. Gleichzeitig auch die Bewährungsprobe für die GD-Stütze...für gut befunden, darf bleiben! Danke an flatrider. 



...und heute dann das Krampen-Solo bei 3°C und (Niesel-)Regen.

Auf den Start...




folgte ein wenig Tiefgang...




...dem ich ein paar Meter durch das Unterholz anschlossen.




Danach ging es auf die Uferpromenade...




...bevor die Suppe sich von ihrer besten Seite zeigte und keinen Ausblick zuließ.




Abwärts ging es etwas später auf Blatt- und darunter liegendem Wurzelwerk...




...und fluffiger Waldboden spendete anschließend etwas Erholung für Arme und Handgelenke.




Wasser von unten und oben...




...und dann folge der (Ufer-)Seitenwechsel.




Sackgasse?!




Nein! Eine kleine Bachquerung später ging es weiter...




...und gute drei Stunden später war ich wieder am Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. November 2013)

..das Salsa kommt im Schnee Farblich richtig Geil rüber.

Gruß Kai



loui-w schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein paar Fotos von heute:
> 
> 2 Dicke im Schnee...
> 
> ...


----------



## Del-Drago (24. November 2013)

Bombus schrieb:


> This bike is sick! - so ein Kommentar zu meinem Bombus.
> Ja man! Mein Bike ist krank und deshalb bereitet es mir jeden verdammten Tag so viel Spaß!
> 
> 
> ...


Geiles Bike hast du auch ein paar de teil Bilder von den Naben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ndg (24. November 2013)

Meine Frau  hat heute beim Spazierengehen im Perlacher Forst  einen Fatbiker gesichtet und sich gefreut . 
Bis jetzt dachte sie ich bin der einzige in München  mit so einem komischen Radl 
War das jemand von euch ??

Das Radl wahr wohl igendwas mit Stahlrahmen  oder zierlichen AluRahmen in dunkler Farbe  . 
Mein Fatty kennt sie ja .

ich hab bis jetzt  noch keinen  anderen Fatbiker in freier Wildbahn gesehen ?

MfG. NdG


----------



## mtbbee (24. November 2013)

ndg schrieb:


> Meine Frau  hat heute beim Spazierengehen im Perlacher Forst  einen Fatbiker gesichtet und sich gefreut .
> Bis jetzt dachte sie ich bin der einzige in München  mit so einem komischen Radl
> War das jemand von euch ??
> 
> ...



Perlacher Forst bin ich nur immer Wochentags auf dem Weg in die Firma - heute Isartrails mit Fango pur  welch' ein Spaß nicht mehr um die Pfützen fahren zu müssen, sondern mit gutem Vortrieb mittendurch - manch' Wanderer hat nicht schlecht gestaunt

leider nur Handyfotos:


----------



## zoomer (24. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> heute Isartrails mit Fango pur  welch' ein Spaß nicht mehr um die Pfützen fahren zu müssen, sondern mit gutem Vortrieb mittendurch - manch' Wanderer hat nicht schlecht gestaunt



Cool 






ndg schrieb:


> Meine Frau  hat heute beim Spazierengehen im Perlacher Forst  einen Fatbiker gesichtet und sich gefreut .
> 
> War das jemand von euch ??
> 
> ...




Ich war's leider nicht (Fatty),
musste Staub saugen


----------



## Fabeymer (24. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


>



Da kann man doch auch die Brücke links liegen lassen, oder? Knietief, geht locker!


----------



## mtbbee (24. November 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Da kann man doch auch die Brücke links liegen lassen, oder? Knietief, geht locker!



 das Moppelchen wollte erst gar nicht über die Brücke, irgendwie ist die Wegführung deutlich anders als sonst


----------



## dorfmann (24. November 2013)

so eine kostenlose bike-waschstraße nimmt man doch immer gerne mit


----------



## scylla (24. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Perlacher Forst bin ich nur immer Wochentags auf dem Weg in die Firma - heute Isartrails mit Fango pur  welch' ein Spaß nicht mehr um die Pfützen fahren zu müssen, sondern mit gutem Vortrieb mittendurch - manch' Wanderer hat nicht schlecht gestaunt



die Isartrails sehen spaßig aus


----------



## scylla (24. November 2013)

ein dickes Eselchen auf dem Eselsweg




einer traut dem Grip der fetten Reifen nicht und einer wundert sich, was zum Geier die komischen Verrückten da treiben


----------



## MATaFIX (26. November 2013)




----------



## yo_eddy (26. November 2013)

maettu99 schrieb:


>



Beide klasse! 

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (26. November 2013)

Nachts sind alle Trails nur einen Reifen breit....


----------



## cubation (27. November 2013)

Ich habe am Montag mal das gute Wetter genutzt und wieder einen Overnighter gestartet. Ich wollte hauptsächlich die Ausrüstung für das Harzwochenende um den GlobalFatBikeDay testen. Es ging also wieder nur ein Stück raus aus Berlin an die Havel nach Gatow. 

Die Anfahrt belief sich nach der arbeit aber trotzdem auf gute 1 1/2 h. Das Mehrgewicht der Winterausrüstung ist echt zu spüren. Also muss für den Harz noch ein kleineres Kettenblatt her. 

Vom Abend gibt es keine Fotos, ich hab mir noch ne Pasta gekocht und bin möglichst schnell in den Schlafsack. Aber der Folgetag wurde dokumentiert: 





Erster morgentlicher Blick aus dem Zelt.




Farbverlust? - Raureif überall...




schönster Sonnenaufgang - lädt zum genießen ein, aber ich musste ja irgendwann wieder los.




Die Siebensachen sind gepackt und die Sonne fing an zu wärmen.




kurzer Ausziehstop




in Mitten des Grunewalds




FRÜHSTÜCK!




Es ist Winter - endlich wieder Ruhe und viel Platz auf dem ehemaligen Tempelhofer Flugfeld 




Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen bevor es wieder zur Arbeit in die graue Hermannstraße ging. 

( Die "Lauftrails" neben den Flugbahnen sind übrigens perfekt fürs Fatbike. )


Thomas


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder! Das fröstelt´s mich gleich, aber wohl nur,
weil ich keinen Schlafsack für solche Temperaturen habe...


----------



## flensburger (27. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder, cubation. Magst Du mir verraten, welche Tasche das im Rahmen ist ? Danke


----------



## cubation (27. November 2013)

flensburger schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, cubation. Magst Du mir verraten, welche Tasche das im Rahmen ist ? Danke





Keine von der Stange, ist in Heimarbeit entstanden. Eigentlich mal für mein Sommertourenrad von Radon. Passt aber auch relativ gut in das Fatty. Das Fatty bekommt dann vorerst keine eigene Tasche. Das X-Pac Material ist ja auch nicht gerade günstig. Ansonsten gibt es ja mittlerweile diverse Taschenhersteller. Oder selbst Nähmaschine anwerfen ( oder anwerfen lassen ). 




 @FlowinFlo das sollte die kleinste Hürde sein, mein Winterschlafsack war sogar um einiges günstiger als die Sommertüte. 


Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2013)

Klasse Thomas!  Solche Overnighter hab ich nächstes Jahr auch vor. Ich habe aber noch nicht alles an Ausrüstung zusammen.
So dreh ich also tagsüber noch meine Runden. Der Schnee lässt in der Eifel noch auf sich warten.










Hab mal das Fatty einzeln fotografiert.  Normalerweise mache ich ja nur Tourfotos für meine Berichte. So wie dieser kleine Bericht von heute: Klick


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2013)

Wuuuuusch...


----------



## scylla (27. November 2013)

ein Geister-Fatty


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder auf der kompletten Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabinski (28. November 2013)

Gestern wurde das Epic-Reservoir mal wieder gut aufgefüllt!

Als Höhepunkt der Tour, in jeglichem Sinne, haben wir auf der Loucna bis nach Sonnenuntergang gegrillt. Ganz schön frisch bei -6°C und ner steifen Brise 





Mutzek von Schrabinski auf Flickr





shaving foam ... von Schrabinski auf Flickr





Sitzbiwak von Schrabinski auf Flickr





hübsch, hübsch ... von Schrabinski auf Flickr





Grilovat v Kruných horách von Schrabinski auf Flickr





Kronleuchter von Schrabinski auf Flickr





Adolfs Benzinfabrik von Schrabinski auf Flickr





Dr. Seltsam oder ... von Schrabinski auf Flickr





Sunset on top of Mount Loucna von Schrabinski auf Flickr


Lecker war´s!


Martn wird dann die entscheidenden Bilder nachliefern 


schrabimmel


----------



## monik1965 (30. November 2013)

tolle Foto!

mit Schnee kann ich auch, aber heute war es dann wieder wie im Frühling!
Leider!


----------



## martn (1. Dezember 2013)

Der Schrabimmel hat ja schon berichtet, wir haben am Mittwoch feierlich die Schnee-Saison erÃ¶ffnet. Das Erzgebirge hatte sich extra mit festlichen Kronleuchtern geschmÃ¼ckt und auf 950 Metern Ã¼ber Null gab es bei sechs Grad unter Null ein vorzÃ¼gliches Abendessen mit buntem Himmelskino...




Stimmungsschwankungen im Sitzbiwak by all martn, on Flickr




Das untere PramenaÄ-Massiv by all martn, on Flickr




Versuch doch mal den Schnee bis zur Sonne hoch aufzuwirbeln! by all martn, on Flickr




BaumKronLeuchterEmpfang by all martn, on Flickr




Rauchzeichen by all martn, on Flickr




Die Glut lodert Ã¼berhaupt nich richtig! by all martn, on Flickr




Untitled by all martn, on Flickr




Die Vegane Option hatten wir zu Hause vergessen... by all martn, on Flickr




Verdientes Abendessen by all martn, on Flickr




Untitled by all martn, on Flickr




RestwÃ¤rme by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## stubenhocker (1. Dezember 2013)

Oh Arzgebirg, wie bist Du schie!

Das Bild






gefällt mir! 

Grüße aus dem Norden,
Alex


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Dezember 2013)

@martn, mal wieder schöne Bilder von dir.

Gruß Kai


----------



## monik1965 (1. Dezember 2013)

tolle Foto aus dem earzgebirsche, sehr schön.

 nach dem Zwiebel wird aber alleine gekuschelt, oder?

 Pottenstein (A) 20 Uhr letzte Woche





mara gefällt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Dezember 2013)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> @martn, mal wieder schöne Bilder von dir.
> 
> Gruß Kai



+1    !!


----------



## schrabinski (1. Dezember 2013)

Heut war 0.3-bar-Wetter, schönstes Tiefschneebaggern in bestem Schneemannschnee 


Tiefe Schlüchte haben wir heut im Gebirge hinterlassen





canyonbuilder at work von Schrabinski auf Flickr


1A Backcountry-Einlagen, die zum Großteil fahrbar waren - yeah!





Deep Snow Soloing von Schrabinski auf Flickr


Nach dem Besuch in der Schwuletti3000 Bar haben wir´s uns gemütlich gemacht





cozy von Schrabinski auf Flickr


Dann wurde noch gezaubert ...





It´s magic von Schrabinski auf Flickr


... und schließlich hat Martn sich den geilen Stoff durch die Nase rein gezogen





Guter Stoff! von Schrabinski auf Flickr


Der Winter fängt hervorragend an!!!

schrabimmel


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2013)

coole Bilder von euch, schrabinski & martn

aber brrr 
mir wär das zu kalt


----------



## schrabinski (1. Dezember 2013)

Heut war´s aber super warm!
erst so -1°C, später dann +2°C. Die Daunenjacke blieb den ganzen Tag im Rucksack und man konnte ewig in der Gegend rumsitzen.

Mittwoch allerdings tat´s ganz schön weh - doch das kann eigentlich nur mangelhafte Akklimatisierung sein


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

Gott sei Dank momentan kein Schnee in unseren Gefilden


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2013)

Gestern schon wieder in der Pfalz gewesen???


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

ja klar, bei euch ist's halt viel schöner


----------



## Xtrainer (2. Dezember 2013)

Gestern die Frühen Sonnenstrahlen genutzt..






An unserm Schönen Bodensee-Uferweg die Beine ausgerollt...





Nach der ersten Schneeberührung in diesem Jahr...





Da freut man sich schon über ein paar cm wie ein Schnee-König..


----------



## AL-900 (2. Dezember 2013)

Man sind das tolle Bilder, respekt! Fat Bikes machen im Winter so viel Spaß. Gute Fahrt euch und ganz ganz viel Spaß 



Xtrainer schrieb:


> Gestern die Frühen Sonnenstrahlen genutzt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Bilder von gestern liegen zwar noch beim entwickeln,
aber hier hat ein Kollege, ca. eine Stunde, vorher schon mal ein Bewegtbild gemacht,
bei dem man endlich mal was vom Trail erkennen, und die Stimmung bei gutem
Winterwetter etwas mitbekommen kann ....

Isartrail

Das ist also mal ein Stück S 0,2 Isartrail,
wo sich mein Fattty ab und zu auslaufen darf.


Er hatte vielleicht ein 26er oder auch ein BMX, weil mit einem Fatbikeradstand und
breitem Lanker wäre am Anfang neben der Absperrung nicht durchgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (2. Dezember 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Bilder, Bilder, Bilder...
> 
> 
> Der Winter fängt hervorragend an!!!
> ...



Servus,

was fährst du eigentlich für eine Übersetzung am Mutzek? Soweit ich das sehe, hast du vorne nur ein Kettenblatt? Wie sehen dann die Steigungen im Erzgebirge aus, kommst du da problemlos alles rauf mit deinem Setup? Und wie ist das im Tiefschnee?

Ich bin an der Krampe gerade noch bei 36 - 11-36 und überlege, ob ich vorne nicht auf 32 Zähne runtergehen sollte...

Danke!


----------



## drurs (2. Dezember 2013)

Da ich wegen meiner blöden Erkältung eh grad nich fahrn kann (is ja klar, wenn einmal die Sonne rauskommt ):
"Abschiedsbild"- Vorgänger und Nachfolger....





Uli


----------



## zoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

Das Nikolai gegen ein Fatty eingetauscht - verstehe ich 




Das Nikolai scheint mir das erste und einzige Rad zu sein bei dem dieser
Sattel optisch einigermassen passt.



Edith :

Auch Deins ?

Man, was hätt ich früher dafür gegeben ...


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Auch Deins ?
> 
> Man, was hätt ich früher dafür gegeben ...



Was für ne Größe ist das? 20"?


----------



## schrabinski (2. Dezember 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> was fährst du eigentlich für eine Übersetzung am Mutzek? Soweit ich das sehe, hast du vorne nur ein Kettenblatt? Wie sehen dann die Steigungen im Erzgebirge aus, kommst du da problemlos alles rauf mit deinem Setup? Und wie ist das im Tiefschnee?
> 
> ...




Noch fahr ich 32:12-36. Geht schon aber ist mir zu dick. Gergauf schieb ich schon öfter, obgleich Martn SSP mit 32:21 noch fährt 

Damit ich die Fähigkeiten meines Monster ausschöpfen kann, kommt jetzt vorn ne Surly OD mit 22/32 ran 

ahoj, eyk


----------



## zoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was fÃ¼r ne GrÃ¶Ãe ist das? 20"â¦?



Ich denke eher 16"



Aber das Blau !


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Dezember 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Noch fahr ich 32:12-36. Geht schon aber ist mir zu dick. Gergauf schieb ich schon öfter, obgleich Martn SSP mit 32:21 noch fährt
> 
> Damit ich die Fähigkeiten meines Monster ausschöpfen kann, kommt jetzt vorn ne Surly OD mit 22/32 ran
> 
> ahoj, eyk



Top, 

dann gibt's bei mir zeitnah erstmal das 32er und ich schaue, wie sich die Steigfähigkeit damit entwickelt. Gepäck will ja auch ab und an mal transportiert werden...

Danke dir!


----------



## drurs (2. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das Nikolai gegen ein Fatty eingetauscht - verstehe ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei man echt sagen muß, daß das Fatty n super Rad ist (mal unabhängig vom Preis), wenn ich nicht N-fanboy seit ner Ewigkeit wäre (mein Helius DH ist von 2000 und fährt immer noch) hätt ich auf jeden Fall das Fatty behalten 

Ich wollt beim Argon halt bisserl Farbe reinbringen nachdem meinen anderen Räder eher dezent sind  Muß nur mal ein paar Bilder mit Sonne machen, da knallt das grün so richtig  

<ot> Das Islabike ist auch meins (bzw. das von meinem Großen, für mich doch bisserl knapp  ) ein cnoc16, die liefern ja leider nicht mehr nach Europa, aber für das anstehende 20er sieht ja das suburp ganz interessant aus </ot>


----------



## gnss (2. Dezember 2013)

Schnee ist toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (2. Dezember 2013)

In's Moor! by all martn, on Flickr




Surly Raublomanzer by all martn, on Flickr




Sitzbiwak Revisited by all martn, on Flickr


Im Böhmischen Tiefland sah es noch recht sommerlich aus:



Lowland Summer by all martn, on Flickr




Sprötz! by all martn, on Flickr




Taschenofen by all martn, on Flickr




Advent Advent, ein Lichtlein brennt by all martn, on Flickr




Pustekuchen by all martn, on Flickr

Kalt war das diesmal nich, da sind diverse Reserveklamotten im Rucksack geblieben...


----------



## gnss (2. Dezember 2013)




----------



## zoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Schnee ist toll.



Abgefahren !

Schaut so richtig nach Antarktis aus ...

Und auf den anderen Bildern sieht das (ausgesprochen hübsche) Fatty
mal richtig glücklich aus.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Dezember 2013)

Schnee ist toll und ich freu mich schon auf die Brockentour am Freitag, gestern aber hatte ich einen wunderschönen Vormittag ohne Schnee:

Start 0800, die Sonne kämpft sich durch den morgendlichen Nebel, Temperatur: angenehme -3 Grad











Waldbewohner beim Frühstück:






Das Mufflon hat mich ziemlich erschreckt- ich wusste gar nicht, das es die hier in der Gegend gibt, es stand bewegungslos da und hat mich angestarrt:







Hinter jeder Kurve gabs einen See und damit ein neues Fotomotiv





















Insgesamt waren es dann ca. 65km in knapp 4 Stunden (inkl. Foto- und Esspausen). Ort des Geschehens: Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (Nossentiner-Schwinzer Heide) 
Alex


----------



## monik1965 (3. Dezember 2013)

echt toll die Bikes und die Bilder von der Gegend, natürlich die Leut nicht zu Vergessen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Dezember 2013)

All die schönen Bilder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (3. Dezember 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> gestern aber hatte ich einen wunderschönen Vormittag ohne Schnee:






Grossartig !!!


----------



## losbub (3. Dezember 2013)

wirklich klasse bilder - die bringen auch gut die Stimmung rüber


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Abgefahren !
> 
> Schaut so richtig nach Antarktis aus ...



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke!
 @gnss Wo ist denn das?

insgesamt mal wieder tolle Bilder hier


----------



## gnss (3. Dezember 2013)

das ist auf dem brocken hinter dem "naturschutzgebiet - nicht betreten" schild, alles andere ist von touristenhorden plattgetrampelt.


----------



## Storck9500 (4. Dezember 2013)

Richtig tolle Bilder und immer das Bike in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Altitude (7. Dezember 2013)

happy globalfatbikeday


----------



## yo_eddy (7. Dezember 2013)

Unterwegs, Galerie, also:








Grüße,
Axel


----------



## zoomer (7. Dezember 2013)

Das Sandmännle sieht böse aus


----------



## rayc (7. Dezember 2013)

Krass, wieviel Schnee am Großen Feldberg liegt 
Wir haben nur max. 1 mm Schnee auf der Höhe.

das Fatty von scylla wurde auch bewegt, wurde heute nicht dreckig.

ray


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Dezember 2013)

wir waren ja - wie einige wissen - letzten Samstag mit 8 Fatbikes unterwegs... hier ein Filmchen dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtender (7. Dezember 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wir waren ja - wie einige wissen - letzten Samstag mit 8 Fatbikes unterwegs... hier ein Filmchen dazu...


Seeehr schöner Clip.
Macht Lust aufs fahren................ich muss noch bis Januar auf mein Fatty warten


----------



## zoomer (7. Dezember 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wir waren ja - ein Filmchen ...



Au mann ist das toll !
ganz grosses Kino.



3 gleiche Fatties schauen ja noch besser aus als eines.
Sah alles sehr geschmeidig aus.
Da muss man einfach lachen wenn man so viele dicke Reifen
von hinten sieht.

Nur den Grund des Sturzes konnte ich auch nach drei mal
zurückspulen nicht finden, aber Du schaust auch einigermassen
überrascht. Hoffentlich tat es nicht so weh.


Die Treppe im Dunklen ist dann eher für Geniesser


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Au mann ist das toll !
> Nur den Grund des Sturzes konnte ich auch nach drei mal
> zurückspulen nicht finden, aber Du schaust auch einigermassen
> überrascht. Hoffentlich tat es nicht so weh.



War ich doch gar nicht selbst  Den Grund für den Sturz weiss ich auch nicht, ist ja alles ziemlich S0 dort, möglicherweise hat jemand während der Fahrt mit der GoPro gespielt...


----------



## loui-w (8. Dezember 2013)

Nö, an der GoPro hab ich nicht gespielt. Wenn man genau hinschau, sieht man ein kleines, mit Gras bewachsenes Hügelchen. Daran bin ich mit dem Pedal hängen geblieben
Mir ist zu Glück nichts passiert und ich konnte, nachdem ich die GoPro und das Navi wieder eingesammelt habe, weiterfahren.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja tückisch, diese getarnten Hügelchen, ist mir auch schon mal passiert, da hatte es mir sogar das Magnesium-Pedal zerbröselt... Danke auf jeden Fall für die guten Onboard-Aufnahmen und die spektakuläre Überschlagaufnahme. Wie findest Du den Zusammenschnitt? Bist Du nächsten Samstag dabei?


----------



## loui-w (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde alle deine Videos super und habe schon ganz gespannt auf das Pfalz Video gewartet. 
Nächsten Samstag klappt es leider nicht, aber die Tour im Januar ist fest eingeplant. Vielleicht ergibt sich bis dahin noch eine kleine Runde im Taunus.


----------



## Vighor (8. Dezember 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> Nö, an der GoPro hab ich nicht gespielt. Wenn man genau hinschau, sieht man ein kleines, mit Gras bewachsenes Hügelchen. Daran bin ich mit dem Pedal hängen geblieben
> Mir ist zu Glück nichts passiert und ich konnte, nachdem ich die GoPro und das Navi wieder eingesammelt habe, weiterfahren.


Das Hügelchen war ein dikker Stein direkt neben dem Pfad der wegen dem recht hohen Grass vor allem in voller Fahrt schlecht zu sehen ist.


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2013)

heute in der schönen Pfalz: rumtreppeln am Breuningerfels und endlich mal die Nachttauglichkeit der neuen Cam testen







mein Dickerchen mag Treppen


----------



## 1817 (8. Dezember 2013)

tolles Video! 

hier meines, ich  es 







jetzt mit der Bremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (10. Dezember 2013)

Feinstes Wetter heute im Sahrbachtal/Eifel!











Mehr Fotos und die ganze Story wie immer in meinem Tourtagebuch: Klick


----------



## boing (10. Dezember 2013)

schei$$e, ich kann doch nicht schon wieder noch ein bike kaufen... aber ich WILL SO EIN FATBIKE!


----------



## Optimizer (10. Dezember 2013)

Dunkel war's.....wie jeden Dienstag:


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

Bei uns gibts morgen ne 3-Berge Feierabendrunde mit Dosenlicht, werd auch mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## losbub (10. Dezember 2013)

.....wie is`n der wal im wald gestrandet


----------



## Optimizer (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte heut abend das Gefühl, ich wäre in Utah gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dunkel war's.....wie jeden Dienstag:



ich dachte, das heißt "Dienstags wird's hell"


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Sind die da oben bei euch alle so dünn ? Ich sollt vielleicht mal ne Weile dort Urlaub machen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> in Utah gewesen...



Arizona... Aber egal, wie geil ist das denn? Nur an den Farben müssen die Pfälzer noch arbeiten, vielleicht liegt´s aber auch nur an der Nachtsicht... Nachts sind alle Felsen grau...


----------



## BigJohn (11. Dezember 2013)

Soso, wer war denn da beim Koks & Nutten Glühweinrennen?




 @Wbs_70  @schrabinski Ist der Typ im Leoparden-Mantel einer von euch (hat ja gewonnen)?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Dezember 2013)

Der im Leoparden-Outfit dürfte der Größe nach @Wbs_70 sein und Schrabimmel daneben.
Dann mal Glückwunsch zum Sieg!


----------



## martn (11. Dezember 2013)

jop, das isser.


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2013)

Koks & Nutten gabs bei uns nicht, dafür aber massig Nebel.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Koks & Nutten gabs bei uns nicht...




Deswegen auch wieder ohne Verhüterli unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2013)




----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> dafür aber massig Nebel.



das würd ich jetzt auch behaupten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (12. Dezember 2013)

jup, Glühweinrennen Dresden
3 Fattbikes waren dabei, Martn eyk und icke.
ein Fettbike hat sogar gewonnen ;-)













war auf jeden Fall ne fette Sause und die dicken Bikes auf der Strecke genau richtig 











http://erstemaibrigade.wordpress.com/2013/12/09/land-of-the-living-bitches/


----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (12. Dezember 2013)

Ist das ein "legales" Rennen?


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist das ein "legales" Rennen?



Wegen dem Koks ?


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist das ein "legales" Rennen?


 
im Sinne von "UCI-konform"?


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> im Sinne von "UCI-konform"?



Könnte passen, früher wurde ja auch in engen Stramplern DH gefahren. 





Die Strumpfhosen vom Nuttenkostüm stehn dem in nichts nach, ganz im Gegenteil, finds sogar noch ne Spur sexyer 


Wbs_70 schrieb:


>


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Dezember 2013)

Cooles Rennen und wohl eine verrückte Bande da in Dresden. Sowas gibt`s bei uns leider nicht.

Dafür aber heute viel Fog und 2 Platten: Klick


----------



## cubation (12. Dezember 2013)

Glühweinrennen  

Das Rennen hat sich leider nicht mit meinen GFBD Planungen vertragen. 

Aber wie immer köstlich der Bericht vom ESK: http://eisenschweinkader.org/archives/2013/12/10/dresden-sehen-und-sterben/ 

Und auch bei den Jungs gibts mittlerweile einen Spion aus der Fatbikeszene auch wenn er sich Sonntag aus allem rausgehalten hat. 


Thomas


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>



Geiles Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (13. Dezember 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Aber wie immer köstlich der Bericht vom ESK: http://eisenschweinkader.org/archives/2013/12/10/dresden-sehen-und-sterben/


 
wie immer: schöner Bericht!


----------



## stuhli (13. Dezember 2013)

@jmr-biking .... tolles Bild und toller Bericht.

Meinst Du die Plattfüsse lagen an zu wenig Luft?
(hört sich blöd an, weil Platten ja meist mit zu wenig Luft zu tun haben)

Hattest Du Durchschläge?

Die Tanktasche passt bei dem Fatty wie Arsch auf Eimer


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Dezember 2013)

Danke!
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, da ich schon länger mit 0,5/0,6 unterwegs bin. Aber gestern war es zum ersten Mal richtig gefroren auf den Wegen. 
Beim Hinterrad bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es ein Dorn oder was ähnliches gewesen ist, da ich kurz vorm Platten durch einen Wiesenweg gefahren bin, auf dem noch Äste von der frisch geschnittenen Böschung lagen.
Der Platten am Vorderrad kam so schleichend, aber auch da bin ich vorher durch ein Waldstück mit Geäst und ähnlichem gefahren. Hab im Reifen nix gefunden. Auch kein Loch auf die Schnelle. Und die 2 Druckluftkartuschen gaben dem Conti Freeride Schlauch wieder Luft für über 15 km bis nach Hause. Komisch, aber wahr. Also Durchschläge schließe ich mal aus.
Es steht noch platt im Keller. Hab keine Zeit um danach zu schauen.
Ach ja, der Gastank. Prima Teil hab da immer Kleinkram drin, Riegel, Ersatzschlauch, Druckluft, samt Minipumpe. Ich musste aber den Klettverschluss verlängern Wegen dem doppelten Oberrohr war er zu kurz.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, ist ja ne Galerie!


----------



## flatrider (14. Dezember 2013)

Hab heute auch das gute Wetter für eine kleine Runde genutzt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Dezember 2013)

Bumble un dich waren gestern mit noch einem Schmalspur-Freund unterwegs in der Nähe von Wachenheim, Wetter war anfangs etwas feucht, aber der Pfälzer Waldboden saugt gut, nur die Holzbohlen hat das nicht so richtig interessiert:





Diese Kratzspuren sind nicht von einem Pfälzer Werwolf, sondern von Bumbles neuen Echo TR Pedalen, siehe auch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11178685&postcount=82




Hier erkennt man auch den Unfallhergang. Nach der Treppe, deren Regelmäßigkeit der europäischen DIN Norm nur knapp gerecht wurde, bog Bumble auf den Rentner-Northshore ein, leider mit nicht ganz angepasster Geschwindigkeit. Aufgrund seines viel zu niedrigen Luftdruckes fuhr das Fatbike plötzlich wo hin es wollte und nicht mehr wohin Bumble wollte...








Und hier noch ein kleiner Clip:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sud (15. Dezember 2013)

Wintersport


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2013)

sud schrieb:


> Wintersport



Und alle extrafett unterwegs wenn ich das richtig sehe   

Edit: Ah, neeee,  2x extra und 1x normalfett 

schöne Bilder


----------



## sud (15. Dezember 2013)

richtig


----------



## Altitude (15. Dezember 2013)

dreggerde fÃ¤dder dreilsâ¦


----------



## sud (15. Dezember 2013)

nochmal Schnee


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Dezember 2013)

sud schrieb:


> nochmal Schnee



Sehr schönes Bild... Wo war denn das?


----------



## sud (15. Dezember 2013)

das war auf unserer Nikolaus-Tour am Spitzberg (Geroldsgrün)


----------



## 1817 (15. Dezember 2013)

@jmr-biking, tolles Foto 

 bei uns wars heute wie im Frühling!
 mal ausprobiert wie es sich so in der Triesting macht, meine Muke


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Dezember 2013)

So klappts dann auch mit dem Bikewash. :-D


----------



## corra (15. Dezember 2013)

wie die kleinen kinder  guckmal wetten ich kann da durchfahren 

klasse ich hab auf den aquaplaning versuch gewartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (15. Dezember 2013)

corra schrieb:


> wie die kleinen kinder  guckmal wetten ich kann da durchfahren
> 
> klasse ich hab auf den aquaplaning versuch gewartet



War vieleicht der Test, ob man mit den dicken Ballonreifen auch schwimmen kann


----------



## stuhli (15. Dezember 2013)

1817 schrieb:


> @_jmr-biking_, tolles Foto
> 
> bei uns wars heute wie im Frühling!
> mal ausprobiert wie es sich so in der Triesting macht, meine Muke
> ...





so ne Durchfahrt hätte ich nach meiner heutigen Schlammschlacht auch gebraucht. 


der Hund kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## loui-w (15. Dezember 2013)

Eine kleine Schlammschlacht hatte ich heute auch


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> der Hund kommt mir bekannt vor.





Da hat sich jemand ne neue Identität zugelegt.


----------



## 1817 (15. Dezember 2013)

@stuhli

der Hund kommt mir bekannt vor. 
 mir auch 

schön dreckig, Deins


----------



## Xtrainer (16. Dezember 2013)

Gestern Frühsport betrieben und gleich den Familienzuwachs eingeweiht..

Neblig, Feucht,leicht gefrohren... Aber einfach gut.. 







Tolle Idylle an dem Kloster..


----------



## Storck9500 (16. Dezember 2013)

so ein Gepäckträger steht den Fat Bikes echt gut


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2013)

Xtrainer schrieb:


>



Wasn das fürn Heckträger ? Selbstgebastelt ? Schaut aber nicht so aus als ob man da was schweres draufladen kann, würd sich durchbiegen, oder ?


----------



## aemkei77 (17. Dezember 2013)

Da kommen mir meine Reifen wieder schmal vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtrainer (17. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn Heckträger ? Selbstgebastelt ? Schaut aber nicht so aus als ob man da was schweres draufladen kann, würd sich durchbiegen, oder ?



Das isn Pletscher Athlete 2B.
Aber da Salsa dem Mukluk die vordere Schrauböse gestrichen hat musste er nach hinten..

Da die Streben aber zu lang waren mussten sie geändert werden. Keine Zeit neue zu machen. Der GFBD stand vor der Tür.

Also sieht es jetzt so aus.. Die 10 Kg hatte ich eh nicht vor drauf zu packen, den Schlafsack und bissl zubehör packt er Locker. Hat sogar super Flex.  

Aber keine angst. Ich mach noch neue Streben wenn ich endlich mal azu komm..


----------



## criscross (17. Dezember 2013)

Heute unterwegs beim Dalai Lama 





leider etwas Kamerascheu die Biester


----------



## Ampelhasser (18. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie fühlt sich das bei uns in Berlin wie Frühling an






Ampel


----------



## criscross (18. Dezember 2013)

ist der Rahmen neu gepulvert oder nur überlackiert ?


----------



## Ampelhasser (18. Dezember 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> ist der Rahmen neu gepulvert oder nur überlackiert ?



Der Rahmen ist in Verkehrsgelb gepulvert und hat ein paar Aufkleber bekommen.

Ampel


----------



## criscross (18. Dezember 2013)

sowas plane ich im Frühjahr auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (18. Dezember 2013)

Der Ampel hat ja schon eines der wenigen Berliner Fattys gezeigt.

Am Sonntag konnte titzy seines auch endlich mal auf einer längeren Tour ausfahren:




Ich hoffe es klappt im Januar, Februar mal eine Berliner Fatbike Tour...


Thomas


----------



## mtbbee (18. Dezember 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es klappt im Januar, Februar mal eine Berliner Fatbike Tour...
> 
> 
> Thomas



8.2. ist Turbostaat Konzert, bin dann in Berlin und wäre, wenn Ihr was zu dieser Zeit plant, gerne dabei


----------



## SirQuickly (22. Dezember 2013)

Schnee lässt ja leider noch auf sich warten.....


----------



## hoodride (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## corra (22. Dezember 2013)

du hast das dreck am bike XD


----------



## loui-w (22. Dezember 2013)

Am Wochenende im Taunus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> Am Wochenende im Taunus



 Wo ist das denn??? Sagt mir gerade gar nix!!!


----------



## yo_eddy (22. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn??? Sagt mir gerade gar nix!!!



Ist in der Nähe vom Kastell Zugmantel: http://www.taunus-wetterau-limes.de/index2.htm?wachzugm.htm

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ah, okay.. Danke dir!

Bin selten in dieser Richtung on Tour, wenn dann mal Winterstein, Gaulskopf oder Richtung O-Mörlen und Hausberg..., aber dann bin ich nicht der Tourguide. Das wäre nix...  

VG


----------



## Lotte.2000 (22. Dezember 2013)

Gestern bin ich eine schöne Tour auf dem Müritz Nationalpark Weg gefahren.

Link zur Tour und Link zum Album 















es grüßt René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (23. Dezember 2013)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich eine schöne Tour auf dem Müritz Nationalpark Weg gefahren.



Ist ja ne echte Hausnummer, 175 km mit dem Fatbike an einem Tag   
schöne Bilder - danke dafür und ich bin jedes Mal überrascht wie schön es im nördlich von Berlin ist, bin da viel zu selten unterwegs ....


----------



## locky-rocky (23. Dezember 2013)

...trostlos aber schön


----------



## mtbhb (23. Dezember 2013)

Am letzten Wochenende dann doch mal die Matschtauglichkeit getestet. Leider nicht weit gekommen. Das schmatzende Geräusch, wenn der Reifen raus gezogen wird kenne ich noch von meiner Africa Twin


----------



## Altitude (23. Dezember 2013)

heute an der Steilküste zwischen Kiel und Eckernförde:


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Dezember 2013)

Mit Wasser kann ich heute auch dienen.


----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mit Wasser kann ich heute auch dienen.



Was hasten da auf dem Gepäckträger ? Son Baywatch-Rettungsdingens ?


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Dezember 2013)

Ist ein Drybag mit Jacke, Werkzeug usw. drin...spart den Rucksack und den gröbsten Dreck hält er auch ab. Zuhause einfach unter den Wasserhahn halten und er ist wieder sauber. 

Apropos Gepäckträger, hat das Nice Rack Front gepasst? Oder bringe ich da gerade was durcheinander? 

Tapatalk said so.


----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2013)

Bringst nix durcheinander, aber die Anschaffung wurde verschoben.


----------



## 1817 (23. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was hasten da auf dem Gepäckträger ? Son Baywatch-Rettungsdingens ?



sixpack 

noch immer kein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (23. Dezember 2013)

Das Mukluk-Gold ist wirklich eine Schau!

Tapatalk said so.


----------



## Vighor (24. Dezember 2013)

Mein ftp server will heute nicht so recht, die forum regeln bzgl videos muss ich noch nachlesen  .. dann mal über FB 

Gestern war es noch schönes Wetter, also ab in den Wald und ein bischen spielen mit dem Fatbike


----------



## 1817 (25. Dezember 2013)

Das Muki fährt sich auch gut im Schnee, obwohl einmal gelegen!
Leider ist der Schnee nicht um die Ecke!












das ist schon hoch, der Schneeberg/NÖ




und der Ötscher erst!














runter war schön  und das alles bei + 8°C


----------



## Xtrainer (25. Dezember 2013)

Am 23.12. nochmal die Frühlingshaften Temperaturen für eine kleine Tour mit Freunden genutzt.

Christmas Night Ride..






2 x Mukluk, 1 x Krampus + 1x Schmalspur.. ;-)


----------



## loui-w (27. Dezember 2013)

Auf Trailsuche im Taunus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (27. Dezember 2013)

schön da im Taunus und das Muki auch!


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> Auf Trailsuche im Taunus



schöne Bilder!
Den Tail müsst ihr uns mal zeigen, der sieht lecker aus


----------



## pXpress (28. Dezember 2013)

Das Fattie ist seit Ende Oktober unser ständiger Begleiter geworden, mittlerweile schon mehr als 60 Stunden 930 km und 22.5k HM damit verbracht und es war eine wirklich super Anschaffung. Wir sind auf jeden Fall gute Freunde geworden, hier bei einem kurzen Stop bei der Heilig Abend Tour.





Gestern bei einer 2.5 Stunden Tour kam auch mal die Sonne raus und es gab ein paar nette Schattenspiele.


----------



## wartool (28. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> schöne Bilder!
> Den Tail müsst ihr uns mal zeigen, der sieht lecker aus



*PÖH*... du hast dich ja bisher immer verweigert.... ;-P

@Sleyvas ... hat dir wohl keine Ruhe gelassen der Weg? *lach* Das kenne ich.. als ich den vor ein paar Jahren gezeigt bekam musste ich auch in den folgenden Tagen immer wieder da runter :-DDD


----------



## Sleyvas (28. Dezember 2013)

Mir? Ach niemals nicht...aber die "Schutthalde" ist nunmal schon etwas ausgelutscht und was Neues zum dran Knabbern kommt immer gelegen. Aber bis ich den locker durchfahre, wird es definitiv noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Dezember 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> in den folgenden Tagen immer wieder da runter :-DDD





Sleyvas schrieb:


> was Neues zum dran Knabbern



Oh jetzt werde ich aber neugierig... Das schreit doch nach einem Fat Taunus Group Ride, aber erst mal müssen wir doch nach Wachenheim...


----------



## Bumble (28. Dezember 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ... Das schreit doch nach einem Fat Taunus Group Ride



Da wär ich dann auch dabei, war schon ewig nicht mehr im Taunus biken.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Dezember 2013)

Heute bei beschissenem Wetter am Rand der Randzone unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> *PÖH*... du hast dich ja bisher immer verweigert.... ;-P



ich? verweigert??



Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Oh jetzt werde ich aber neugierig... Das schreit doch nach einem Fat Taunus Group Ride, aber erst mal müssen wir doch nach Wachenheim...



oh ja, geht mir genauso 

@Optimizer 
ich kann dich beruhigen: selbst auf der Isla Bonita ist heute beschissenes Wetter


----------



## wartool (28. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich? verweigert??



ich meinte damit, dass du und dein Männe nie meinen Einladungen in den Taunus gefolgt seid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (28. Dezember 2013)

Aufstieg zum Nightride





Traumhaft viel Schnee!


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön! Wo warst du unterwegs?

Tapatalk said so.


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> ich meinte damit, dass du und dein Männe nie meinen Einladungen in den Taunus gefolgt seid...



war aber eigentlich schon geplant, das mal zu tun… müssen wir im neuen jahr wirklich mal hinkriegen


----------



## 1817 (29. Dezember 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Aufstieg zum Nightride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tolle Landschaft und Bike!

 heute früh um 1/2 8 Uhr, Stimmung im Triestingtal über Berndorf/Guglzipf.






















und zum Abschluss dann noch in die Triesting gefallen, als ich den Hang hochfahren wollte und einen von Gras bewachsenes Hügelchen über sah und mit dem Vorderrad hängen blieb. So ungefähr da wo ich beim Fotografieren stehe 
Anmerkung: gestern ist mein Hund am Hubertus-See vom Eis abgerutscht  und auch abgetaucht. Gott sei dank ist die von selber wieder raus gekommen, hätte echt nicht gewusst wie ich der auf die Schnelle helfen soll.


----------



## Xtrainer (29. Dezember 2013)

1817 schrieb:


> tolle Landschaft und Bike!
> 
> heute früh um 1/2 8 Uhr, Stimmung im Triestingtal über Berndorf/Guglzipf.



Ein Traum......


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Dezember 2013)

Heute diente mein Fatbike als mobile Versorgungsstelle beim Sonntagstraining mit meiner Trainingsgruppe. Es gab Glühwein, Espresso, Kräuter- und Mischgetränke. Lags daran, oder am Fatbike, das sich keiner von mir trennen wollte?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2013)

Nicht ganz so spektakuläre Bilder, aber immerhin "unterwegs"...	Heute am Altkönig:


----------



## Bodenprobe (29. Dezember 2013)

Ah, noch jemand bei der Pampe im Taunus unterwegs heute. Jo Eddy und ich sind uns heute auch zufällig über den Weg gefahren. Ich allerdings mit'm Schmalspur Enduro. Der Argon FAT Rahmen liegt momentan immer noch jungfräulich rum.

Die mistigen Harvester haben die letzte Zeit zwischen Hohemark/Sandplacken/Herzberg ganze Arbeit geleistet. Zielstrebig die super nasse Periode der letzten Wochen dazu genutzt, die Wege mal so richtig umzugraben. Selbst die befestigten Forststrassen sehen teilweise total beschissen aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Ah, noch jemand bei der Pampe im Taunus unterwegs heute. Jo Eddy und ich sind uns heute auch zufällig über den Weg gefahren. Ich allerdings mit'm Schmalspur Enduro. Der Argon FAT Rahmen liegt momentan immer noch jungfräulich rum.
> 
> Die mistigen Harvester haben die letzte Zeit zwischen Hohemark/Sandplacken/Herzberg ganze Arbeit geleistet. Zielstrebig die super nasse Periode der letzten Wochen dazu genutzt, die Wege mal so richtig umzugraben. Selbst die befestigten Forststrassen sehen teilweise total beschissen aus.



Das unterschreibe ich so! 

So, so, yo-eddy war auch on tour!? Hätte ich das gewusst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (29. Dezember 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Zielstrebig die super nasse Periode der letzten Wochen dazu genutzt, die Wege mal so richtig umzugraben. Selbst die befestigten Forststrassen sehen teilweise total beschissen aus.



Ich sag' Dir…weiter unten war's so richtig schlimm. Normalerweise hab' ich nach der Fahrt nur Sprenkel im Gesicht. Heute voll-deckende Packung! Ich *hasse* Matsch...



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, so, yo-eddy war auch on tour!? Hätte ich das gewusst....



Yo yo…  …hätte es sogar fast bis zum Altkönig geschafft, aber bei -2 Grad und Eisregen am Feldberg bin ich doch wieder umgedreht…

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Dezember 2013)

War gestern mit @Vighor und meinem holländischen Kollegen JP in Vaals bei Aachen unterwegs. Am Dreiländereck Deutschland, Niederlande, Belgien. Das Ding heisst auch "3Landen-Singletrails"

Es war mit Sicherheit die matschigste Tour, die ich je gemacht habe. Aber der Dicke hat sich sichtlich wohlgefühlt. Und was soll ich sagen? Ich hatte RICHTIG Spaß  Weil Schuhe, Hose und Jacke schön wasserdicht waren, hatten wir bald jede Hemmung verloren und konnten jede Pfütze so richtig genießen...

Aber seht selbst:




Ich würde sagen das ist neben Schnee und Sand einfach der natürliche Lebensraum eines Fatbikes.
Kollege JP ist an der gleichen Stelle leider steckengeblieben, selber schuld, wenn er auf Schmalspur setzt:




Aber es gab nicht nur Matsch... Auch superschöne und endlose Singletrails




Panzersperren mitten im Wald




Ach ja, ein paar Steilstufen gabs auch...




Alle Fotos gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65570


----------



## criscross (30. Dezember 2013)

sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2013)

@Der Kokopelli 
Schaut fein aus, wenig HM schätze ich mal, also eher ein ständiges Hoch-Runter ? Kann aber auch Spaß machen. 

Ich bau dir für Wachenheim extra paar Schlammlöcher mit ein, da darfst dann auch nur du durch


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli
> Schaut fein aus, wenig HM schätze ich mal, also eher ein ständiges Hoch-Runter ?



Vighor hat 26.8km, 700hm bei 1.7grad gemessen. Es geht dort schon bis auf 350m ü. NN. hoch. Hügeliger als man denkt. Und zusammen mit dem Matsch war das ungefähr so anstrengend wie unsere Neustadt Tour... Aber vor allem hat´s viele und lange Singletrails gegeben. Nur nicht so viele Felsen wie in der Pfalz... Ich kam mir zwischendrin vor wie auf einem Trialparcour für Geländewagen: Schlammloch-Steinanstieg-Kuppe-Engstelle-Baumkombination-Senke-Schlammloch LOL



Bumble schrieb:


> Ich bau dir für Wachenheim extra paar Schlammlöcher mit ein, da darfst dann auch nur du durch



Nee, das mach ich NUR wenn alle mitmachen. Wäre sonst ungefähr so als wenn einer säuft und alle anderen drum herum nüchtern bleiben


----------



## Rocky10 (30. Dezember 2013)

das sah bei mir gestern ganz ähnlich aus....der Nate ist ein super Schlammpneu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (30. Dezember 2013)

Laut Höhencorrectur von connect.garmin.com waren es 768hm.

Dornen sind auch nicht nur in der Pfalz zu finden .. Die Ursache meines platten Hinterreifen hab ich Heute beim Waschen gefunden - Es steckten noch 1,5cm einer fast 1mm dicken Dorne im BFL 
Aber jetzt Teste ich wenigstens mal den Knard auf der Hinterachse


----------



## zoomer (30. Dezember 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mit Wasser kann ich heute auch dienen.



Ich auch, ich auch !!!!1elf


----------



## dorfmann (30. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht ja alles nach sehr schöner artgerechter Haltung aus 
Die Aachen Tour erinnert mich von der Geländebeschaffenheit an meine Touren hier im Naafbachtal,
und 5 x 200 HM hoch, kommt man auch auf 1000 HM


----------



## tofino73 (30. Dezember 2013)

Heute das erste mal auf den ganz dicken Reifen unterwegs, Dauergrinsen im Gesicht. Eiger, Mönch und Jungfrau im Rücken





Happy trails


----------



## Optimizer (31. Dezember 2013)

Heute zwei Fatbiker aus dem Forum hier unterwegs: Der eine Fat, der andere Thin....


----------



## Rocky10 (1. Januar 2014)

zum Jahreswechsel, alles Gute....Bilder von gestern.....ein Traumtag im Grossraum Basel


----------



## gnss (1. Januar 2014)

Gestern im Oberharz:


----------



## 1817 (2. Januar 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Gestern im Oberharz:


----------



## Optimizer (2. Januar 2014)

Wo ist denn genau der Oberharz? Ich werde Ende Januar/Anfang Februar beruflich in Langelsheim bei Goslar sein. Vielleicht geht da ja was!?


----------



## gnss (2. Januar 2014)

Oberharz ist da wo oben ist, in diesem Fall auf dem Wurmberg bei Braunlage. Beruflich hört sich nach unter der Woche an, ich bin nur an einigen Wochenenden dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (2. Januar 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Oberharz ist da wo oben ist, in diesem Fall auf dem Wurmberg bei Braunlage. Beruflich hört sich nach unter der Woche an, ich bin nur an einigen Wochenenden dort.


 
in Braunlage ist doch auch der Bike Park, bist du mit dem Lift hoch ?


----------



## gnss (2. Januar 2014)

Der Bikepark ist dort, aber die Seilbahnnutzung wäre mit dem Rad wahrscheinlich nicht möglich gewesen, weil die Transportgondeln nicht eingehängt sind und Heerschaaren von faulen Fußgängern transportiert werden wollten. Hatte ich eh nicht vor. 
Was mit dem Fatbike übrigens sehr viel spaß bringt ist bergan irgendetwas leicht technisches hochfahren, gern steil wie z.B. die Alte Bobbahn von Schierke aus. Hat ein wenig etwas von rock crawling.


----------



## criscross (2. Januar 2014)

ich habe letzten Sommer vom Parkplatz Braunlage Bike Park eine Brockenumrundung gemacht, war ne nette Tour


----------



## schrabinski (2. Januar 2014)

*Hogmanay Fatbike Trip*

ne schöne Sache war das wohl!
Und zum Glück kam dann doch noch etwas Schnee aus versteckten Winkeln gekrochen - zumal 1a-Freerideschnee!






Campfiregazing von Schrabinski auf Flickr





another gazer in the night von Schrabinski auf Flickr





ramondisch von Schrabinski auf Flickr





3087 Buntich! von Schrabinski auf Flickr





remote peaks von Schrabinski auf Flickr

der heißbegehrte Fahrwoauchimmerduwillstschnee - Freeride at it´s best 




Schussfahrt of Death des Todes von Schrabinski auf Flickr

es gab auch diverse technische Probleme - ausnahmsweise mal nich bei  mir 




rackproblems von Schrabinski auf Flickr


eine sehr schöne Seelenheilkur!

schrabimmel


----------



## corra (3. Januar 2014)

da hätte ich wohl auch bock drauf , schaut super spassig aus


----------



## 1817 (3. Januar 2014)

da kann man nicht Meckern, bei der guten Laune


----------



## dorfmann (3. Januar 2014)

schön zu sehen, daß wieder Bäume nachwachsen


----------



## Optimizer (4. Januar 2014)

Fättä Pfützä


----------



## Berliner89 (5. Januar 2014)

Tolle Bilder und Fääätte Bikes hier!!
meine Bilder sind nicht ganz so toll und auch nicht ganz aktuell, Mittlerweile habe ich die LEV verbannt sie ist zum 3x beim Service, immerhin hat sie sogar 2 ausfahrten ohne probleme gehabt! Sie ist mehr beim Service als bei mir. Supernova e3 Trippel ist nun auch dran, leider hat Lupine keine Lenkerhalter für 35.0mm -.- Schleichwerbung wer ein Surly sucht PN!














Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (6. Januar 2014)

Heute endlich mal artgerecht ausgeführt


----------



## Xtrainer (7. Januar 2014)

Die FatBikes-Bodensee waren am We auch mal wiedr auf Tour.
Eigentlich war ein 3 Tages Overnighter geplant, aber zu warm und somit zuviel Regen.. Schade..

Daher ein paar Tagestouren hier in der Gegend..



 
Kurzerhand die Dicken in den See gepackt...



 
 Jaaa, es is schon schön bei Frühlingshaften Temperatuen...



 
Geht immer.. Holzstege als Motiv.. ;-)

Demnächst mehr von uns.. Stay FAT...


----------



## dorfmann (7. Januar 2014)

Anfang Januar und auch hier frühlingshafte Temperaturen, 
ausnahmsweise mal mit Sonnenschein zwischen dem ganzen Regen.


----------



## Tiborange (8. Januar 2014)

Ihr glücklichen.... ich schaffe es gerademal mit dem Bike auf die Baustellen... macht zwar auch Spaß und ist sehr sandig... aber Erholung ists nicht ...




...vom Weg zurück aus dem Büro hab ich dann gleich noch Ritzel nummer 3 gehimmelt...


----------



## Optimizer (8. Januar 2014)

Pilgernachtfahrt am Rande der Randzone:


----------



## SirQuickly (10. Januar 2014)

Waren auch mal auf der Frühlingsrunde unterwegs.
Wetter war wieder ein Traum-bis 12 Grad und fast durchgehend sonnig.
Einmal um das Estergebirge:
Startpunkt in Eschenlohe





Dann erstmal ein paar Höhenmeter erkämpfen













Mittagspause mit Blick auf den Walchensee

















Weiter Richtung Wallgau





Zum Schluss noch über die Esterbergalm rüber nach Garmisch und zurück nach Eschenlohe.






1250 hm verteilt auf 55 km....schee wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2014)

Wassen das da rechts fürn Feuerstuhl ?


----------



## SirQuickly (10. Januar 2014)

Salsa Mukluk MTSports edition


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2014)

Das ist die Kiste mit dem KingKong Vorbau ? 

Kaum zu glauben dass man mit der Gabel vernünftig ne Tour fahren kann, aber es scheint zu gehn wie man sieht.


----------



## corra (10. Januar 2014)

arrrr und ich hab grad meine shiver verkauft


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2014)

Was wiegt die Gabel? 6kg?  Das is aber keine Elastomer-Gabel mehr, oder?


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was wiegt die Gabel? 6kg?



Wenn du 6kg willst, musst du hier mitbieten:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MARZOCCHI-MO..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2587964a66


----------



## corra (10. Januar 2014)

da hab ich auch noch 2 von dan wird das onone aber zu fregatte was fahrverhalten angeht


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn du 6kg willst, musst du hier mitbieten:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MARZOCCHI-MO..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2587964a66


Wozu, meine Mav kommt mit 1760g aus. Ich lass dir den Vortritt


----------



## SirQuickly (10. Januar 2014)

Gewicht ist heftig-ganz klar.
Gabel ist eine alte Bergmann.
Das Mukluk ist aber auch mit der Gabel nicht schwerer als mein Pugsley.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal, dem Rahmen tut man mit der mächtigen Doppelbrückengabel keinen Gefallen,
zumindest, wenn man sie wirklich gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wozu, meine Mav kommt mit 1760g aus. Ich lass dir den Vortritt


Wen du mir deine SC32 überlassen würdest, wäre mir das wesentlich lieber 




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dem Rahmen tut man mit der mächtigen Doppelbrückengabel keinen Gefallen,
> zumindest, wenn man sie wirklich gebraucht.


Da haste allerdings recht, son abgerissenes Steuerrohr ist sicher nicht lustig 
Deshalb mag ich ja mein Pugsley so, das kann man so herrlich missbrauchen


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2014)

Mir gefallen die Doppelbrücken-Gabeln generell nicht an Fatbikes. Optisch mir zu martialisch. Und weil`s ne Unterwegs-Galerie ist...






Ich war heute morgen mal wieder unterwegs... hier das Ergebnis.


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2014)

Aber jetzt bitte nicht mit dem dreckigen Arsch auf die schöne Holzbank


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2014)

Sieht nach einem Unfall auf dem Klo aus


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Januar 2014)

diarrea


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2014)

Was ist die Steigerung von Schei$wetter? -> Dünnpfiffwetter


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Was ist die Steigerung von Schei$wetter? -> Dünnpfiffwetter


Nicht so schüchtern, schimpfen ist doch neuerdings auch wieder unverschlüsselt erlaubt.


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2014)

*test*
was für ein beschissener drecksmist, es ist freitag nachmittag und ich hock hier immer noch in diesem verfickten büro statt auf dem rad
*test*

edit: cool, das funktioniert ja wirklich


----------



## Optimizer (10. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> *test*
> was für ein beschissener drecksmist, es ist freitag nachmittag und ich hock hier immer noch in diesem verfickten büro statt auf dem rad
> *test*
> 
> edit: cool, das funktioniert ja wirklich


 
nanana.....so eine Ausdrucksweise von einem Mädel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2014)

Keine Sorge, mit meiner Darmflora ist alles in Ordnung und meine Eifelsteig-Bank wird natürlich auch verschont.  Aber momentan ist das hier Dauerzustand in der Eifel.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wen du mir deine SC32 überlassen würdest, wäre mir das wesentlich lieber


Wo läg der Sinn, dass Ding erst mit viel Aufwand zu Importieren und dann wieder abzugeben? Nein, lieber nicht. Außerdem ist sie für dein Pugsley eh zu lang!


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2014)

nee, nicht fürs Pugsley, das bekommt keine Federgabel


----------



## dorfmann (11. Januar 2014)

Ich schieb das mal aus dem Filmfreitagthread hierher


----------



## 1817 (12. Januar 2014)

Dann erstmal ein paar Höhenmeter erkämpfen







tolle Bilder, kann mir aber nicht helfen oder sieht das nur für mich sehr klein unter Dir aus das Muki?

heute mal in der Praterau(Wien)!






mit Fahrer






die nächste Generation Reifen 






und noch eins


----------



## MTsports (13. Januar 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> Dann erstmal ein paar Höhenmeter erkämpfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann Dich beruhigen, der Sattel war ca 10cm abgesenkt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (14. Januar 2014)

schaut echt so aus, aber die Winterbekleidung trägt halt auch noch auf!
Meine nur wegen Abstand Lenker/Knie, sieht halt knapp aus!
Wie groß bist Du und welche Rahmen-höhe fährst Du ?
Ich bin 1,86 cm Beinlänge ca.90 cm und fahre nen L, ist aber eher groß aber passt für mich sehr gut!


----------



## corra (14. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dem Rahmen tut man mit der mächtigen Doppelbrückengabel keinen Gefallen,
> zumindest, wenn man sie wirklich gebraucht.




mit nem fatty kannst du die gabel sicher nicht ans limit bringen wer das ding so foltert das da was bricht hat aber sowas von den einsatzzweck verfehlt


----------



## Rake109 (14. Januar 2014)

Warum soll das Steuerrohr bei ner Doppelbrücke abbrechen und bei ner Einfachbrücke nicht .....


----------



## Bumble (14. Januar 2014)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Warum soll das Steuerrohr bei ner Doppelbrücke abbrechen und bei ner Einfachbrücke nicht .....


Darüber unterhälst du dich am besten mit diversen Rahmenherstellern, die alle für ihre Rahmen Vorgaben machen bzgl. freigegebener Gabeln.

Ob das dann in der Praxis wirklich zu nem Bruch kommt ist wieder ne andere Frage, testen möcht ichs aber nicht unbedingt.


----------



## corra (14. Januar 2014)

ne doppel brücke bringt nur in ihrem angestammten einsatz gebiet eine mehrbelastung aufs steuerrohr weil bei der selben belastung eien singelcrownn schon abgebrochen währe 
die unterre brücke einer shiver zb ist für sich schon stabieler als die einer reba oder domain

die bike hersteller umgegen damit das du zb mit nem canondale jekyl dh fahren gehst mit 200mm vorne 
und nachher rumweinst das der rahmen gebrochen ist 

und mit nem fattbike halte ich es für unmöglich das bike fahrtechnisch so ranzunehmen wie ein parkbike oder slope bike da die geo das schon garnicht zulässt 

falls einer bildmaterial hat lasse ich mich gerne eines besserren belehren


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2014)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Warum soll das Steuerrohr bei ner Doppelbrücke abbrechen und bei ner Einfachbrücke nicht .....



Bei einer eingespannten Gabel hast Du bei Biegung zwangsläufig unten am Steuerrohr
die Hauptlast und oben relativ kleine Kräfte. Daher seit neuestem die unten verdickten
Steuerrohre.

Bei der Doppelbrückengabeln sind die Kräfte oben und unten entgegengesetzt aber
praktisch gleich gross.
Wenn die Verbindung des Steuerrohrs am Oberrohr nicht dafür vorgesehen wurde
könnte es sie beim Bremsen ggf. zerreissen.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> falls einer bildmaterial hat lasse ich mich gerne eines besserren belehren


Bei mtbr gibts zumindest Fatbikes mit viel Luft unter den Reifen.


zoomer schrieb:


> Bei der Doppelbrückengabeln sind die Kräfte oben und unten entgegengesetzt aber
> praktisch gleich gross.
> Wenn die Verbindung des Steuerrohrs am Oberrohr nicht dafür vorgesehen wurde
> könnte es sie beim Bremsen ggf. zerreissen.


Das will mit nicht einleuchten. Auch eine Gabel mit Einfach-Brücke übt beim Bremsen Kraft oben am Steuerrohr aus und die Kraft überträgt ja der Schaft, nicht die Brücke.


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das will mit nicht einleuchten. Auch eine Gabel mit Einfach-Brücke übt beim Bremsen Kraft oben am Steuerrohr aus und die Kraft überträgt ja der Schaft, nicht die Brücke.




Ich glaub ich hab mich da vertan, nehme alles zurück
und gehe in mich


----------



## corra (14. Januar 2014)

meinermeinung nach geht bei einem frontal crash zuerst das unterrohr über den jordan und dann oben 
ich mach mir da mal keine sorgen


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Januar 2014)

Bei Doppelbrückengabeln in nicht dafür vorgesehenen Rahmen kommen zwei Dinge zusammen,
nämlich die größere Einbauhöhe (veränderter, flacherer Winkel) und die fehlende Verstärkung des ORs.
Die eingeleitete Kraft beim Fahren und Ein- und Ausfedern ist durch Be - und Entschleunigung immer auch dynamisch
und fließt nicht linear allein durch den Gabelschaft. Somit drückt/reißt die obere Brücke ungünstig auf das/am OR,
da die Kraft über die beiden Beine am Steuerrohr vorbei auch nach oben eingeleitet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (14. Januar 2014)

Ein paar bewegte Bilder vom letzten Samstag,
ohne Stolpern, nur artgerechtes Rumrollen im Matsch  :


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Januar 2014)

Richtig gute Action! So könnte ich auch Tage und Wochen verbringen!


----------



## dorfmann (14. Januar 2014)

Zur Abwechslung mal kältere Temperaturen und etwas Schnee wären nicht schlecht,
die Pampe ist stellenweise kaum noch befahrbar (vor allem wo die Holzfäller gewütet haben)


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. Januar 2014)

Neulich hinter der Schwarzentenn-Alm


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Januar 2014)

Das bin nicht ich, das Fahrrad ist nicht meins und fotografiert habe ich auch nicht. Aber ich bin eben drüber gestolpert: hier.


----------



## dorfmann (17. Januar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Neulich hinter der Schwarzentenn-Alm



Was ist da passiert ? Fatty Nachwuchs bekommen ?


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. Januar 2014)

Wie? Nachwuchs? Wir hatten von vornherein zwei bestellt. Meine Frau wollte auch eines. Sie wollte mich nicht alleine in die Berge mit dem Fatty fahren lassen


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2014)

so muss das 
Ich hab's leider bei meinem Mann noch nicht geschafft, und Schnee als Überredungshilfe mag ja heuer in unsere Regionen auch keiner kommen


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. Januar 2014)

Genau. So muss das. Sag ihm mal einen schönen Gruß von Guide zu Guide: Fatbiken ist die Zukunft. Darauf muss er sich schon früh einstellen

Das Foto hat übrigens witzigerweise der Oberbergführer unserer Sektion gemacvht, als er gerade von einer dreitägigen Skitour auf dem Bergsattel aus dem Wald trat. Der musste sofort seine Kamera zücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## martn (18. Januar 2014)

wir haben am mittwoch bisschen was von diesem seltenen schnee im erzgebirge gefunden. und seltene verkehrschilder. und dann auch noch sonne, obwohl das gar nich vorhergesagt war...




Pozor, Fatbikes! by all martn, on Flickr




Sprotz! by all martn, on Flickr




Na Skaly by all martn, on Flickr




Untitled by all martn, on Flickr




Wolken by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. Januar 2014)

Man muss ihn zwar suchen, aber ab einer gewissen Höhe gibt es ihn dann doch. Den Schnee.....






Heute unterhalb der Benediktenwand. Grad schee war's


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. Januar 2014)

@stubenhocker : ist das ein überführungsfahrzeug während des rovaniemi 150...?
sehe gerade in deiner signatur, dass du mitfährst. toll!


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Januar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> @stubenhocker : ist das ein überführungsfahrzeug während des rovaniemi 150...?
> sehe gerade in deiner signatur, dass du mitfährst. toll!



Nee, isses nicht. Rovaniemi ist auch erst am 14.2., und Shuttle und Überfürung gibts da nicht. So, wie der Track verläuft, kommt eh nur ein Schneemobil in Frage, ein Amarok kommt da nicht weit... Ich fliege übrigens mit René, aka Lotte 2000, wir werden dann in 4Wochen berichten.
Alex


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2014)

Super Sache, viel Spaß!  
Das Video hier kennst du, nehme ich an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (18. Januar 2014)

Gratulation zu euren Bike,Bilder und zum Schnee!

Demnächst:


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Januar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Super Sache, viel Spaß!


 
Dankeschön! 




Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das Video hier kennst du, nehme ich an?


 
Ja, das kenne ich. Hab mir in den letzten Monaten gefühlte 45605347 Fatbike-Winter-Touren-Videos angesehen. Eventuell kommt ein Fernsehteam vom  NDR mit hoch, dann gibts auch ein Video von uns. Allein 3 Starter sind nämlich aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. 
Alex


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn das Fernsehteam mit dabei ist, dann halte uns unbedingt bzgl. des Sendetermins auf dem Laufenden. Fährst du nur die Rovamieni 150 oder wird noch ein bisschen Zeit im hohen Norden drangehängt? 
Ich war auch mal in Rovaniemi vor mittlerweile vier Jahren, die Gegend dort fand ich nicht so umwerfend. Aber dann ganz oben...eine knappe Woche Winter am Iniarisee, das war  !


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Januar 2014)

Wir fliegen am Donnerstag hoch, haben Freitag "Freizeit", am Samstag ist Start, Sonntag Ziel, Montag Rückflug. 
Wir (Familie) haben vor 6Jahren einen 2monatigen Skandinavienurlaub gemacht, da sind wir auch dort oben rumgeeiert, allerdings mit unserem Wohnmobil. Prinzipiell hab ich es aber lieber etwas frischer, Hitze (>25Grad) lähmt mich...
Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (21. Januar 2014)

Wenn 2 befreundete Fatbiker im Abstand von 3 Tagen Geburtstag haben, schreit das nach einem Geburtstags-Overnighter.  Die Wettervorhersage für den Zeitraum war "...Minusgrade...eisiger Ostwind...". Als Ziel habe ich uns die Ostsee rausgesucht, also ca. 50km Anreise. Start war Sonntag um 17:30, nach knapp 3 Stunden Fahrt haben wir uns an einer Tanke einen Schlummertrunk geholt.





Stadtauswärts, direkt am Wasser entlang, fand sich ein perfekter Platz zum Übernachten:






Schlafsäcke ausgebreitet, Bierchen getrunken, schlafen.
Am nächsten Morgen dann immer noch ein wirklich eisiger Wind, selbst das Fotografieren fiel mir schwer:











Ab zum nächsten Bäcker





Auf dem Heimweg wurden wir von den Werktätigen, die zur Arbeit fuhren, wie Ausserirdische bestaunt, einige sprachen uns auch an. Gegen Mittag waren wir dann wieder @home.
Fazit: Ausrüstung war okay, der Schlafsack wärmt und machmal sind 18 Stunden wie ein kleiner Urlaub.

Alex


----------



## cubation (21. Januar 2014)

Schöne Aktion! 

Warste nun mit dem -30°c Schlafsack unterwegs? Jeder Overnighter ist wie ein Kurzurlaub, weg von der Realität.  Bei plus Graden noch viel schöner da kannst man ja noch schön gemütlich am Feuer hocken... 

Ich hoffe noch auf ein wenig mehr Schnee und vielleicht gibts dann die Woche auch noch einen Overnighter in Berliner Umgebung.
Heute erst einmal ein Glatteis vs Schnee Nightride. 


Thomas


----------



## stubenhocker (22. Januar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Warste nun mit dem -30°c Schlafsack unterwegs? Jeder Overnighter ist wie ein Kurzurlaub, weg von der Realität.  Bei plus Graden noch viel schöner da kannst man ja noch schön gemütlich am Feuer hocken...


 
Hi Thomas,
der Schlafsack war rechtzeitig da, das war der erste Test - bestanden! Soo kalt wars aber auch nicht. Angenehm an dem Sack: schön geräumig, darin kann ich mich komplett verkriechen und nur noch ein 10qcm großes Luftloch lassen- hatte ich noch nicht, meine anderen Schlafsäcke sind enger geschnitten. In 4 Wochen kann ich dann nochmal berichten, wie er sich in der arktischen Kälte bewährt hat (ich hoffe aber, ich werde ihn nicht brauchen). Ich freue mich aber auch schon auf die Overnighter bei zweistelligen Temperaturen- man ist mit wesentlich weniger Zeug unterwegs, macht insgesamt dann doch mehr Spaß.
Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (22. Januar 2014)

...heute Vormittag schnell nen Kuchen gebacken, der musste heute Nachmittag 10km weiter transportiert werden, nur womit? Auto? Nö. Stadtrad? Passt nur hochkant in die Packtsche-doof. Also Körbchen aufs Fatbike und da dann den Kuchen rein. Cargo-Bäcker-Fatbike, quasi


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Januar 2014)

Wie dafür gemacht, der Gebäckträger!


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2014)

Nachtspinning....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (22. Januar 2014)

Nicht ich und auch nicht mein Rad.
Story dazu


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2014)

Arbeitsweg... Mehr Fotos gibt`s hier: Klick


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2014)

Deine Tourtagebücher sind immer schön und kurzweilig ansehen. Steckt viel Arbeit drinne....  Toll!!    

War auch unterwegs....














Schönes WE @ all


----------



## Rocky10 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe es schon oft gesagt....Fat Bike fahren ist geil....der Beweis


----------



## Rocky10 (24. Januar 2014)

upps..sorry Doppelbild...das geht aber auch zackig seit das Forum neu ist


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2014)

pornös


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Januar 2014)

Waldabfahrt


----------



## cubation (25. Januar 2014)

Der erste Bericht von Gunnar und Walter ist auf dem Zeitblog erschienen: 

http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2014/01/24/norwegen-tour-winter-extrem/

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor ihrer Leistung! Sie tun genau das wofür ich mir mein Fatbike eigentlich gekauft habe und wofür diese Räder wohl bestimmt sind. 

Irgendwie animiert mich das ganze heute auch noch raus in die Natur zu fahren. Aber erst einmal arbeite ich bei tollstem Sonnenschein.  


Thomas


----------



## corra (25. Januar 2014)

ich finde es soo unfair das ihr so viel schnee habt bei uns sind es vereinzelt 2mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. Januar 2014)

Heut Nacht soll es in der Pfalz schneien.... Ich bin mal gespannt. Heut abend wird nochmal Indoor-gespinnt und morgen dann hoffentlich Outdoor-geschneefatbiked!


----------



## dukestah (25. Januar 2014)

leider nicht ganz so viel schnee im norden aber wenigstens etwas 
der vollhelm ist einfach wärmer als ne halbschale, das war der grund für diese wahl...


----------



## mtbbee (25. Januar 2014)

Dick und Dünn - Fat und Light - zuviel Power und Aufbautraining - 13.36 kg und 7,5 kg


----------



## schaeufele (26. Januar 2014)

Endlich bin ich auch mal im Schnee (für arme)  unterwegs gewesen.
Der Weg dorthin/heimwärts war zwar eher Blattmatschgedöns, hat aber Spaß gemacht und dem kleinen Elch hats auch gefallen


----------



## criscross (26. Januar 2014)

endlich kam im Norden heute Nacht der lang ersehnte Schnee 

die schmalspur Mitfahrerin hatte jedoch so ihre probleme mit den teils vereisten Spurrillen unterm Schnee


----------



## oli_muenchen (26. Januar 2014)

Gestern endlich in absoluter Traumlandschaft am Schliersee unterwegs gewesen. Fatbikewetter.

Und: das erste Mal eine absenkbare Stütze im Fatty eingesetzt. Eine ideale Kombination


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (26. Januar 2014)

Bei -15° durch die brandenburgische Taiga. Bisl mehr Schnee könnte schön noch sein...


----------



## 1817 (26. Januar 2014)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon oft gesagt....Fat Bike fahren ist geil....der BeweisAnhang anzeigen 269391Anhang anzeigen 269392 Anhang anzeigen 269392



dachte es ist ein Suchbild und man kann was Gewinnen!


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2014)

Montag morgen in der Eifel. So langsam kommt der Schnee, aber nur langsam.  Mehr Fotos hier: Klick


----------



## criscross (27. Januar 2014)

wie immer, schön zulesender Reisebericht


----------



## Bumble (27. Januar 2014)

Mal ein etwas anderes Unterwegs-Bild, heute ist Jungfernfahrt mit dem Brennholz-Transporter


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Januar 2014)

Bumble, wie hast´n du die Deichsel um den Reifen bekommen?


----------



## Bumble (27. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bumble, wie hast´n du die Deichsel um den Reifen bekommen?


1. verlängert mit zusätzlich eingeschweissten Blechen
2. superbreite 190mm Steckachse verbaut und auf der einen Seite soweit unterfüttert dass der offset ausgeglichen wird

Alles in allem ne endlose Bastelei 

Mit 2 Brocken StammHolz gehts noch gut zu fahren, wenn man dann nochwas drauf stapelt fängt die Fuhre an zu pendeln und wird unfahrbar, insgesamt hab ich mir aber von so nem 40€ China-Hänger auch nicht mehr erwartet.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> schön zulesender Reisebericht



Reisebericht...   War grad mal ne 45 km Tour. Reiseberichte gibt`s erst im Frühjahr. Trotzdem Danke für`s Kompliment!


----------



## loui-w (27. Januar 2014)

Schlammpaddeln im Taunus


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mal ein etwas anderes Unterwegs-Bild, heute ist Jungfernfahrt mit dem Brennholz-Transporter



Wer cruist Nachts durch Kraut und Rüben? 
Es ist der Bumble beim Holz-Pflügen. 

...

Mein Bumble, mein Bumble, und hörest du nicht,
Was der Hänger mir leise verspricht?
Sei ruhig, bleibe ruhig, mein Pflock,
In dürren Blättern säuselt der (Stoner-)Rock.

...

Dem Bumble grauset's, er rollert geschwind,
An seinem Rad der ächzend Hänger hingd,
Erreicht den Hof mit Müh und Not,
Im Hinterrad die Achs war tot.

Mehr Strophen gibts gegen Spenden, zu entrichten in fränkischem Bier. Wenn es euch nicht gefallen hat, dann gibt es gegen Spenden (zu entrichten in fränkischem Bier) nicht noch mehr Strophen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mehr Strophen gibts gegen Spenden, zu entrichten in fränkischem Bier. Wenn es euch nicht gefallen hat, dann gibt es gegen Spenden (zu entrichten in fränkischem Bier) nicht noch mehr Strophen.



Fahr bei der Taunus Tour mit und ich besorg Franken-Bier 

Haste das grade mit hilfe bewusstseinserweiternder Mittelchen gedichtet ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2014)

Na, da hat aber jemand eine poetische Ader zur frühen Stund´....!?   Moin Jonas... 


EDIT:  Moin Bumble....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Fahr bei der *Taunus Tour *mit und ich besorg Franken-Bier
> 
> Haste das grade mit hilfe bewusstseinserweiternder Mittelchen gedichtet ?



Ich bin im Februar raus....   bin krank!  

Jonas muss dann im März vorbeikommen...


----------



## Bumble (28. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Februar raus....   bin krank!



Wie jetzt ?  Du hast doch das Tuning-Komplettpaket ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ?  Du hast doch das *Tuning-Komplettpaket* ?



..und das hat fast genau auf den Tag 1jähriges!Dann ein Rückschlag!
Ne, ohne Spaß, seit Samstag sämtliche Höhlen im und um den Kopf rum dicht!


----------



## Bumble (28. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..und das hat fast genau auf den Tag 1jähriges!Dann ein Rückschlag!
> Ne, ohne Spaß, seit Samstag sämtliche Höhlen im und um den Kopf rum dicht!



Sehr interessant, war deswegen ja gestern beim HNO und er hat mir von einer OP abgeraten.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Fahr bei der Taunus Tour mit und ich besorg Franken-Bier
> 
> Haste das grade mit hilfe bewusstseinserweiternder Mittelchen gedichtet ?


Nein keine bewusstseinserweiternden Mittel, selbst das letzte Bier in der WG hab ich mir erst danach unter den Nagel gerissen. War für den Moment einfach eine willkommene Abwechslung zu Wirkungsgrad, Rauchgas, Emissionen und Co.

Ich muss auch stets betonen, dass ich momentan nicht die Fahrpraxis hab, um auch nur irgendwas mit euch fahren. Technisch ja sowieso nicht, aber an der Ausdauer mangelts zur Zeit deutlich.


----------



## Bumble (28. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nein keine bewusstseinserweiternden Mittel, selbst das letzte Bier in der WG hab ich mir erst danach unter den Nagel gerissen. War für den Moment einfach eine willkommene Abwechslung zu Wirkungsgrad, Rauchgas, Emissionen und Co.
> 
> Ich muss auch stets betonen, dass ich momentan nicht die Fahrpraxis hab, um auch nur irgendwas mit euch fahren. Technisch ja sowieso nicht, aber an der Ausdauer mangelts zur Zeit deutlich.



Das klingt aber nicht nach nem richtig faulen Studentenleben 

Wenn ich da so an meine Nürnberger Zeit zurückdenke, wie oft ich mich da am Schmausenbuck rumgetrieben hab, statt zu büffeln


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2014)

loui-w schrieb:


> Schlammpaddeln im Taunus



Das Stöckchen unterm Tretlager zum Rad aufstellen hast du aber sehr sauber rausretuschiert 



Bumble schrieb:


> Das klingt aber nicht nach nem richtig faulen Studentenleben



Keine Zeit haben sollte man definitiv auf später verschieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (29. Januar 2014)

am wochenende in der dresdner heide (wo ich auch spuren von lou und bud vorfand, die ich keinen bekannten nasen zuordnen konnte):




Schnee und Sonne by all martn, on Flickr




Am Stausee by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## dukestah (29. Januar 2014)

nette farbliche gestaltung des bikes 
aber so mit freiem hals und ohne handschuh, da frierts mich schon beim anschauen


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2014)

Am Hals mag ich das auch nicht wenns zieht, aber gelegentliches Handschuhe ausziehen hilft super um sich abzuhärten.
Die Vorfreude, die warmen Teile gleich wieder anzuziehen bevor die Flossen abfrieren, ist eh unbezahlbar.


----------



## cubation (30. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Am Hals mag ich das auch nicht wenns zieht, aber gelegentliches Handschuhe ausziehen hilft super um sich abzuhärten.
> Die Vorfreude, die warmen Teile gleich wieder anzuziehen bevor die Flossen abfrieren, ist eh unbezahlbar.



... ich kann es nicht belegen, aber mir wurde häufig gesagt, dass beim fahren ohne Handschuhe um den Gefrierpunkt oder niedriger die Gefahr an Gicht zu erkranken erhöht ist. 

Bin daher immer vorsichtig was die Hände angeht, aber bin da eh ein Weichei. Und spätestens nächsten Winter wird mit den "Barmitts" gefahren. 

Aber wie Martn das so fast ohne "Funktionsbekleidung" macht versteh ich eh nicht.  


Thomas


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> ... ich kann es nicht belegen, aber mir wurde häufig gesagt, dass beim fahren ohne Handschuhe um den Gefrierpunkt oder niedriger die Gefahr an Gicht zu erkranken erhöht ist.



Wenn mir danach ist, mach ich das eh nur kurzzeitig, hab aber generell festgestellt, dass es sehr positiv ist, sich nicht zu dick anzuziehen.
Früher hab ich mich immer eingepackt wie ein Eskimo, beim Uphill leider völlig kontraproduktiv weil der Körper unnötig Energie "verballert" um den viel zu warmen Torso runterzukühlen, der sich ja durch die Anstrengung bergauf praktisch selbst wärmt.
So zumindest meine etwas banale und vielleicht auch nicht ganz korrekte Selbsteinschätzung zu dem Thema.


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2014)

Jo, da ist was dran. Wenn mir zu warm ist, dann werd ich einfach nur langsam und bring gar keine Leistung mehr. Das gilt auch im Winter. Mit Baumwoll-Zeugs und mit ohne Handschuhe könnte ich trotzdem nicht, da hätte ich am Ende Erfrierungen (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht mal im Sommer ohne Handschuhe rumfahre). Ist halt doch ziemlich individuell mit dem Kälteempfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (30. Januar 2014)

ich versuche schon auch eher weniger anzuziehen, so dass ich bergauf nicht zu arg schwitze und bergab leicht fröstel wenn es nichts zu tun gibt (also nur runter rollen), ist halt immer schwierig die richtige balance zu finden. nur sind mir bei meiner letzten tour echt bald finger und zehen abgefroren und kalter hals geht gar nicht, da kann ich tagelang den kopf nicht mehr drehen, vom halsschmerz ganz abgesehen, konnte ich mich in mehr als 20 jahren radfahren auch nie daran gewöhnen und ich hab wirklich alles versucht 
gibt halt typen die schwitzen auch einfach nicht so viel, ein kumpel von mir fährt rad wie snowboard alles mit baumwoll t-shirt plus die weiteren schichten, das wäre bei mir in nicht mal einer stunde alles klitschenaß geschwitzt...


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

Baumwollzeug geht bei mir auch net, ist aber eh quatsch weils die Feuchtigkeit nicht mehr abgibt und an einem hängt wie ein nasses Handtuch.
Zum Glück gibts ja auch optisch ansprechende Klimaklamotten. 

Das übermäßige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 läßt sich mit den richtigen Klamotten echt gut in den Griff bekommen, der Nachteil ist dann halt, dass die während der Tour aufgenommene Flüssigkeit anderswo raus muss als aus den Poren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Pinkel-Smilie bezieht sich auf geplante Taunus-Tour,bei uns geht sowas momentan ja noch nicht.


----------



## wartool (30. Januar 2014)

dann guck mal hier.. mein Kollesch war heute Vormittag aufm Hauptweg unterwegs..
nur so als Teaser :-D#

Und jaa.. ich weiiiß.. Iiiiih das isn 29er Enduro.. und kein Fatbike.. unter dem 2 Meter Kerl, dem es gehört siehts aber ganz gut aus...


----------



## criscross (30. Januar 2014)

bei uns in NRW sah es heute Mittag so aus, +3 Grad und Sonnig, aber kaum noch etwas vom Schnee übrig 
auf den Feldwegen war auch Schlammpaddeln angesagt.....


----------



## stubenhocker (30. Januar 2014)

Angenehme -7Grad bei leichtem Wind. 3h Fatbikefahren, kurzer Halt am Dorfkonsum.


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> Und jaa.. ich weiiiß.. Iiiiih das isn 29er Enduro.



Ich hab damit mal überhaupt kein Problem 
Würde bei mir ein Bikekauf anstehn, würd ich sicher auch das hier mal proberollen:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

Iiiiih, das is´n  Enduro!


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Iiiiih, das is´n  Enduro!


Ja ich weiß, dafür gibts in 29zoll noch keine brauchbaren Reifen


----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, dafür gibts in 29zoll noch keine brauchbaren Reifen





Highroller, Minion, etc. und das ganze Zeugs was ich nie in meinem Leben 
berühren werde dürfen, und was grad State of the Art im 29er Reifen-Thread
ist, zählt das nicht ?

Was fährt den der geneigte 26" Abfahrer zur Zeit - irgendwas von einem
grün/gelben Erntearbeitsmaschinenhersteller gelabeltes ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

Der O-Ton lag auf _Enduro_...

Aber stimmt, ich würde da eher die Supersonic-Version montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

Gibts das alles schon in 29Zoll ? 

Vorne kann ich eh nur noch mit dem Rain King/Baron fahren, keine Ahnung mit was man sonst so unterwegs ist, Conti ist da aber eher langsam was die Umsetzung/Einführung neuer Modelle angeht, die verpennen da gerne mal was.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Was fährt den der geneigte 26" Abfahrer zur Zeit - irgendwas von einem
> grün/gelben Erntearbeitsmaschinenhersteller gelabeltes ?



John Deere fertigt MTB-Reifen??


----------



## Bumble (31. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> John Deere fertigt MTB-Reifen??


Wollt ich auch erst fragen, hab dann aber lieber die Klappe gehalten weil ich mich net blamieren wollt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

Hier sagt man immer _"Nach müd´ kommt blöd´ "_ !  -> Schau mal auf die Uhr, da ist nix mit blamieren. Alles normal!


----------



## Bumble (31. Januar 2014)

Zoomer pennt aber schon, der wirds uns nicht mehr erklären können und ich geh jetzt auch schlafen, guts nächtle


----------



## martn (31. Januar 2014)

das mit den klamotten is alles gar nich so dramatisch wie es aussieht. ich hab in der regel reichlich reserven dabei und griffbereit. wenn ich weniger anhab, dann nich, weil ich gerne friere oder was beweisen will, sondern weil ich noch nicht friere. hals, waden, füße und hände sind bei mir halt unempfindlich. aber auch nur, solange ich in bewegung bin. die ohren hingegen müssen schon bedeckt sein, sobald es unter 10 °C geht, sonst schmerzt es. is mir völlig unverständlich, wie leute bei -5 °C ohne mütze auf der straße rumlaufen können.
ok und ich kleide mich eher am unteren limit des komfortbereichs, um schweißnässe zu vermeiden.

und was heißt hier keine funktionskleidung? der kapu is immerhin aus mischgewebe (55% baumwolle, 45% palsteflaschen), darunter gibts eigentlich nur merino und kunstfaser.

aber genug der rechtfertigung... morgen gibts ein video, um mal konkreter zu illustrieren, was wir mittwochs immer so treiben.


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

martn schrieb:


> is mir völlig unverständlich, wie leute bei -5 °C ohne mütze auf der straße rumlaufen können.



ok, das ist wohl ein Patt 

Und keine Rechtfertigungen bitte, hauptsache wir ham alle Spaß und keiner muss frieren 
Her mit dem Video!


----------



## martn (31. Januar 2014)

die datenleitung war mir shcon zum morgen gnädig:


und nu ab auf arbeit...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Januar 2014)

Jedesmal wenn ich mir Bilder oder Filmchen von Euch angeschaut habe, komme ich mir hinterher vor wie´n Weichei 
Das sieht ja mal richtig nach Spaß aus, ich hoffe ich kann auch bald mal fett durch den Schnee surfen (Matschpfützen hatte ich schon ausreichend viele). Bei dem "Kirchturm-Restaurant" bei 3:53 war ich zufällerweise letzten Oktober, was´n Zufall, das liegt doch am Ende der Welt! Schöne Ecke! Schönes Filmchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

Schön und kurzweilig. Macht Spaß anzusehen!!   Macht Lust auf Siff, Dreck und weiße Trails. 

Euer Schuhwerk würde mich mal interessieren, falls einer von euch Klickies fährt. Oder fahrt ihr alle Flatpadels?
Ich fahre Klickies (Kältebrücke, ich weiß...), mal mit Touren-SPD-Schuhen und Neoprenüberschuhen, alternativ einen NorthWave Winterbikeschuh., aber bei Touren_ mit diesen Wetterbedingungen_ von 2-3h fühlen sich meine Zehen wie eine Großpackung Lutschfinger an...


----------



## criscross (31. Januar 2014)

@TT
ich fahre im Winter mit diesen Schuhen http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23053_SH-MT91-Touring-Schuh.html
und mit den Überschuhen http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Minsk-III---Winter-2014---Auslaufmodell.html

nur reine Winterschuhe alleine reichen bei mir auch nicht, ebenso wenig wie Neopren Überzierher.
Ich denke mal durch die Luftschicht des Fliessfutters/Teddifutter wärmen die Vaude am besten !

seid dem hab ich keine kalten Füße mehr beim biken 

ach so...fahre auch mit Click, verliere sonst das Bike beim springen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

@criscross
Danke. Die Schuhe schaue ich mir mal genauer an..


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> bei uns in NRW sah es heute Mittag so aus, +3 Grad und Sonnig, aber kaum noch etwas vom Schnee übrig
> auf den Feldwegen war auch Schlammpaddeln angesagt.....


Bergauf zu schwer und dafür das Abschleppseil


----------



## rayc (31. Januar 2014)

@CrissCross es gibt von Shimano auch einen echten Winterschuh, der ist definitiv wärmer als der MT-91.
siehe http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29856_SH-MW81-GORE-TEX--MTB-Winterschuh.html

Ist aber beim Laufen schlechter als der MT-91.

Bevor bei mir Neopren-Überschuhe zum Einsatz kommen, ziehe ich Neoprensocken an.
Die Überschuhe leiden sehr stark, wenn man mal Laufen muss, daher minimiere ich ihren Einsatz.
Als nächste Eskalationsstufe kommen dann beheizte Sohlen.
Schuhe vorwärmen (Auf Heizung stellen) bringt auch viel.

Wäremepads (welche man im kochenden Wasser "auflädt") kann man z.B. auf den Vorderschuh unter die Neoprenüberschuhe packen, diese geben etwa 1h Wärme ab.
Grundsätzlich sollte man Winterschuhe eine Nummer größer kaufen, damit man Neoprensocken oder ein zweites Paar Socken anziehen kann.

Und es hilft den Rumpf warm zu halten! 
Wer kalte Hände oder Füsse bekommt, ist meist am Rumpf zu dünn angezogen.
Der Körper versucht die Rumpftemperatur konstant zu halten, daher wird zuerst aus den Beinen und Armen das warme Blut "zurückgezogen".

Wie schnell man friert und wo, ist auch sehr Veranlagung. Auch passt sich er Körper nach einer gewissen Zeit an.

ray


----------



## Pugy (31. Januar 2014)

martn schrieb:


> die datenleitung war mir shcon zum morgen gnädig:


 
Sehr schönes Video, wollen wir mal hoffen das der "Winter" uns noch ein wenig erhalten bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

@rayc 
Der von dir verlinkte Schuh ähnelt meinem Typ von NW.. https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradbe...word=Google/[productextension][[17589203294]]
Vielleicht sollte ich auch das Thema "Socken" mal neu überdenken...!?
Danke


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

gegen frostige Füße hilft immer noch am besten, die Kältebrücke namens "Cleat" abzuschaffen 

sieht als Nebeneffekt auch noch besser aus am Fatbike 

Ich fahr momentan immer noch mit Sommersocken und 5.10 Freeridern rum. Schön isolierende durchgehende Gummisohle ohne störende Metallteile dazwischen - reicht 

Bei Klickschuhen hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein paar Lagen von der metallisch reflektierenden Wärmedecke aus dem 1.Hilfe Kasten (oder simple Alufolie) über dem Cleat und drüber eine dicke Einlegesohle enorm was bringen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hänge mich mal mit rein ....ich habe auch die Winterschuhe von Shimano(http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29856_SH-MW81-GORE-TEX--MTB-Winterschuh.html), die passen sehr gut und laufen geht auch gut...nur unbedingt etwas größer nehmen damit die Zehen Platz haben 
Dazu habe ich mir Gestern noch die wärmenden Einlegesohlen bestellt ....6h Wärme? mal sehen ob es stimmt.


----------



## rayc (31. Januar 2014)

Den Schuh von von NW kenne ich nicht.

Baumwollsocken sind im Winter eine doofe Idee, wenn welche aus Synthetik oder Merino.
Merinosocken gibt es bei On One recht günstig.
Bei Shimanoschuhgröße 43 passen mir die in Größe S.
Neoprensocken findest du im Tauchladen, kosten nicht die Welt.

ray


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Januar 2014)

Könnt ihr bei jedem Diskussionsbeitrag mindestens 1 "FAT Unterwegs" Bild beilegen? Dann haben die ohne kalte Füße wenigstens was zu gucken


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> gegen frostige Füße hilft immer noch am besten, die Kältebrücke namens "Cleat" abzuschaffen



Imho ist das Blödsinn, den sich irgendein Bike-Schreiberling mal ausgedacht hat. Bei einem guten Winter-Klickschuh ist da nichts mit Kälteberücke (die einzige Verbindung zum Innenschuh sind zwei M5 Schräubchen, das als Kältebrücke zu bezeichnen ist schon ziemlich gewagt. Bei richtig guten Schuhen enden die Schräubchen irgendwo in der Zwischensohle und gehen gar nicht bis in den Innenschuh). Die klicklosen Schuhe sind halt meist weiter und wesentlich dicker gefüttert (und fahren sich entsprechend besch..eiden), das bekommt man mit Neoprenüberschuhen und etwas lockererer Schnürung aber genauso hin.


----------



## darkJST (31. Januar 2014)

Dünne Fahrradsocken mit dicken Merinosocken drüber helfen auch sehr gut. Nen Kumpel von mir hat sich ein Stück Rettungsdecke zurechtgeschnitten und unter die Einlegesohle gelegt, nach seiner Aussage recht effektiv.

Edit: Boar ihr schreibt zu schnell, wurde ja alles schon gesagt^^


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Bei einem guten Winter-Klickschuh ist da nichts mit Kälteberücke



dann hab ich wahrscheinlich einfach keine guten Winter-Klickschuhe (NW Celsius)


----------



## rayc (31. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Wie schnell man friert und wo, ist auch sehr Veranlagung


Der eine kommt bei Minusgraden während der Tour mit Sommerschuhen zurecht, der andere braucht da schon längst "Arktis"-taugliche Schuhe. 
@scylla friert z.B. nicht bei der Tour, dafür friert sie Minimum 1-2h im Warmen nach. Ich friere wenn ich draußen in der Kälte bin und nicht warm genug angezogen bin, dafür ist mir sofort nicht mehr Kalt wenn ich im Warmen bin.
Jeder Körper fährt da unterschiedliche Überlebensstrategien.

Damit der @Der Kokopelli nicht böse wird




ray


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> dann hab ich wahrscheinlich einfach keine guten Winter-Klickschuhe (NW Celsius)



Keine Ahnung, ich habe andere Schuhe. Frierst Du denn da zuerst am Ballen wo die Cleats sind? Das wäre ja die logische Konsequenz, wenn die zwei Minischräubchen wirklich wahnsinnig viel Wärmeabfuhr zulassen würden, oder?

Edit: Habe mal gegoogelt und der Celsius scheint wirklich keine extra wintersohle zu haben. Da gibt es zum Beispiel von Lake wesentlich bessere Sohlen, bei denen die Cleatöffnung komplett von Gummi umschlossen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Der eine kommt bei Minusgraden während der Tour mit Sommerschuhen zurecht, der andere braucht da schon längst "Arktis"-taugliche Schuhe.
> ray



Genauso isset! Das heisst das Erfolgsrezept bei einem kann das totale Fiasko beim Anderen bedeuten. Da hilft nur "Probieren geht über Studieren"... Und Danke fürs Bildchen  

Ach ja, und hier noch ein älteres, da war mein Bike unverschämterweise ohne mich unterwegs... ts ts ts


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

Vorderfuß wird immer zuerst kalt, aber das ist ja kein Wunder. Wer friert schon an den Fersen zuerst?
Fakt ist, dass ich mit "normalen" Schuhen keinerlei Probleme mit kalten Füßen habe, auch wenn sie dünn sind, mit Klickschuhen aber schon. Am schlimmsten waren mal die Shimano MT91, da musste ich die Tour abbrechen und meine Zehen waren hinterher weiß und taten zwei Stunden minimum höllisch weh. 
Kann auch von was anderem kommen, z.B. dass man in Klickschuhen die Füße nicht so bewegen kann durch die fixierte Position und die steife Sohle. Nichts genaues weiß man nicht, ich weiß nur, dass es so ist wie es ist 

PS: wir müssen mal wieder knipsen, sonst gibt's keine neuen Fotos


----------



## criscross (31. Januar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Bergauf zu schwer und dafür das Abschleppseil


 
Abschleppseil ???

nee, das war son kleines Gestrüpp mitten auf dem Feld wo ich das Fatty angelehnt habe, hat auch genau für ein Bild gehalten,
dann ist es umgekippt


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2014)

War auch nur


----------



## criscross (31. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> @CrissCross es gibt von Shimano auch einen echten Winterschuh, der ist definitiv wärmer als der MT-91.
> siehe http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29856_SH-MW81-GORE-TEX--MTB-Winterschuh.html
> 
> Ist aber beim Laufen schlechter als der MT-91.
> ...


 
den Shimano MT 81 Schuh hab ich auch, aber ohne die Vaude Überzieher sterben meine Füße da drin auch den Frosttot


----------



## Berliner89 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich kann von 45nrth  die wölvhammer empfehlen selbst mit SPD Sohle  bisher keine kalten Füße  habe immer merino Socken von giro  an und die passenden Gamaschen von 45nrth. Letzten Winter hatte  ich  Schuhe von nw  und gaerne  arktix  in beiden kalte Füße! Die sturmhaube  und Mütze  funktioniert  auch einwandfrei  von 45nrth!! Zu den Schuhen, egal wie ich das cleat  einstelle ihr bekommt eine polierte  kurbel! Das ist einfach ein Monster  von Schuh   Gruß  mike 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2014)

martn schrieb:


> die datenleitung war mir shcon zum morgen gnädig:
> 
> VIDEO
> 
> und nu ab auf arbeit...




Oh,
grosse Kino !


----------



## stuhli (31. Januar 2014)

Als Klickschuh werd ich mal den Vaude Termatic ins Rennen. Nen bessren hatte ich noch nicht. Nicht den Hauch von kalten Füßen und bin da eigentlich ein Pienser.


----------



## jake (31. Januar 2014)

@martn ihr wart fast vor meiner haustür, hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich um ne kleine proberunde gebettelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollador (1. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> gegen frostige Füße hilft immer noch am besten, die Kältebrücke namens "Cleat" abzuschaffen
> 
> sieht als Nebeneffekt auch noch besser aus am Fatbike
> 
> Ich fahr momentan immer noch mit Sommersocken und 5.10 Freeridern rum. Schön isolierende durchgehende Gummisohle ohne störende Metallteile dazwischen - reicht



5.10 Freerider sind prima, solange es nicht allzu nass ist. Bei längerer "Berieselung" saugen sich schön langsam voll, und es dauert dann Tage bis sie wieder trocken sind.
Ich fahre im Winter oder bei Pisswetter alte Lowa Wanderschlappen auf Flats: Warme und trockene Füße, solange die Soße nicht von oben reinläuft.


----------



## zoomer (1. Februar 2014)

Rollador schrieb:


> 5.10 Freerider sind prima, solange es nicht allzu nass ist. Bei längerer "Berieselung" saugen sich schön langsam voll, und es dauert dann Tage bis sie wieder trocken sind.




Das kann ich so 1zu1 bestätigen.
Einmal damit im Regen unterwegs gewesen, so was hatte ich davor noch nie erlebt.
Das 5:10 Gewebe ist in der Lage, pro Schuh gefühlte 15 Liter Wasser aufzunehmen.


----------



## Rollador (1. Februar 2014)

war heute zum ersten mal mit meiner neuen Walze unterwegs:
am Schloß Solitude / Stuttgart


----------



## stubenhocker (1. Februar 2014)

Bildbericht vom Arrowhead 135


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das kann ich so 1zu1 bestätigen.
> Einmal damit im Regen unterwegs gewesen, so was hatte ich davor noch nie erlebt.
> Das 5:10 Gewebe ist in der Lage, pro Schuh gefühlte 15 Liter Wasser aufzunehmen.



ja, kann ich auch bestätigen… von den alten.
Jetzt hab ich die "Elements". 100% dicht sind die immer noch nicht, aber es braucht immerhin starken Regen und dauert dann eine Weile, bis es an der Zunge rein läuft (von oben am Schaft ist problematischer, da muss man sich was ausdenken… Gamaschen z.B.). Trocken sind sie am nächsten Tag wieder, wenn man Zeitung oder ein Handtuch rein stopft und sie vor die Heizung stellt.


----------



## Wbs_70 (1. Februar 2014)

hier auch mal der Vollständigkeitshalber noch


von den 3 Tagen Jizerské hory Cz Trip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (1. Februar 2014)

Pause










Rummstapfen auf der Suche nach nem Pennplatz





der Luxus eines Lagerfeuers im Schnee










betüdelt?





Monsieur Heizkraftwerk





gemütlich















schicki Frost





geiler Frühstücksplatz










wer erkennt die Räder?










und wie der Zufall so wollte stand auf einmal der tschechische Fatbikenationalheld Jan Kopka im Wald hinter uns - coller Fittfuckertyp, wir sind jetzt dicke Kumpels! ;-)






Jans Vorderrad





irgendwann Abends am zweiten Tag auf der Suche nach dem Pennplatz, gab's gar lustige Trailüberraschungen, wie dieses NAdelöhr für Fatbikes 


























das zweite LAgerfeuer war wieder große Konstrukteurskunst - und es hat gut gefeuert 






scheiße war dann noch, dass mir am Rahmen die Gebäckträgeröse abgebrochen ist, kagge Alu , Packriemen und fieses Geschleife half notdürftig zum Zug zu kommen






http://www.flickr.com/photos/hagbard/

war auf jedes Fall mal wieder ne schicke Sause da im Schnee und im Gebirge. Sylvester mal Anders. Geil war auch die Blitzeisstraße im Dorf, sowas hatte ich noch nicht gesehen, laufen ging drauf nicht, Fahrrad fahren nur bedingt, alles voller Eis, sehr witzig und kagge zu lenken


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2014)




----------



## zoomer (1. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ja, kann ich auch bestätigen… von den alten.
> Jetzt hab ich die "Elements". 100% dicht sind die immer noch nicht, aber es braucht immerhin starken Regen und dauert dann eine Weile, bis es an der Zunge rein läuft (von oben am Schaft ist problematischer, da muss man sich was ausdenken… Gamaschen z.B.). Trocken sind sie am nächsten Tag wieder, wenn man Zeitung oder ein Handtuch rein stopft und sie vor die Heizung stellt.




Ah, halt, ich hab natürlich die 510 "Impact"


Die sind viel dicker als die Normalen, in die gehen höchstens 8 Liter pro Schuh.


----------



## gnss (1. Februar 2014)

http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2014/01/24/norwegen-tour-winter-extrem/


----------



## oli_muenchen (1. Februar 2014)

Endlich mal einen passenden Radständer gefunden


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> ...
> war auf jedes Fall mal wieder ne schicke Sause da im Schnee und im Gebirge. Sylvester mal Anders. Geil war auch die Blitzeisstraße im Dorf, sowas hatte ich noch nicht gesehen, laufen ging drauf nicht, Fahrrad fahren nur bedingt, alles voller Eis, sehr witzig und kagge zu lenken



coole Bilderstory, danke dafür


----------



## Altitude (2. Februar 2014)

samstags - sonne, schnee & salsa


----------



## Ampelhasser (2. Februar 2014)

Unterwegs, bevor die weiße Pest wieder ganz verschwunden ist.






Pappschnee


----------



## mete (3. Februar 2014)

Im Erpetal sieht's ja im Sommer auch nicht wesentlich anders aus....es sollten dort schon eine ganze Reihe Fatty-Spuren vorhanden gewesen sein .


----------



## dukestah (3. Februar 2014)

zum thema schuhe gibts hier auch viel zu lesen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/northwave-celsius-artic-gtx.490070/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (3. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Im Erpetal sieht's ja im Sommer auch nicht wesentlich anders aus....es sollten dort schon eine ganze Reihe Fatty-Spuren vorhanden gewesen sein .



Wir waren letzten Mittwoch dort mit den beiden Fatty´s unterwegs. Wenn es noch einmal in Berlin Schnee geben sollte diesen Winter, müssen wir es unbedingt mal mit einer gemeinsamen Runde schaffen. Gestern blieb mir ja nichts anderes übrig als den Asphaltschneider zu bewegen. 


Thomas


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Gestern mit dem Harfatser einen Trepperitt in Pirmasens gemacht. Pirmasens hat wie Rom sieben Hügel und viele schöne lange Treppen...




Neuffertreppe 192 Treppenstufen




Mahlzeit!




Sunset-Skulptur




1870-71


----------



## Sleyvas (5. Februar 2014)

Das Treppchen ist ja ein Traum  Will auch!
Das orange-weiß gebastelte Band in den Felgen macht sich echt gut.


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Das ist kein Band......

Vielleicht kommt bis heut abend auch noch das Treppenvideo.


----------



## Sleyvas (5. Februar 2014)

Ist das nicht auch diese Reflexfolie?


----------



## schaeufele (5. Februar 2014)

Das Fatty gefällt mir - tolle Farbabstimmung der Komponenten 
Mit der letzten Perspektive hatte ich heute schon Anlaufschwierigkeiten


----------



## dukestah (5. Februar 2014)

schick schick, sehr schöne gestaltung und auch schöne bilder


----------



## dorfmann (5. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gestern mit dem Harfatser einen Trepperitt in Pirmasens gemacht. Pirmasens hat wie Rom sieben Hügel und viele schöne lange Treppen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie fährt es sich mit dem Fatty die Treppe hoch ?
Konnte sowas hier noch nirgendwo ausprobieren


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Ist das nicht auch diese Reflexfolie?


Der Opti hat da einfach nur seinen Kids die runden Bastel-Aufkleber geklaut und draufgepappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

Opti, wir müssen unbedingt mal in Dürkheim zusammen fahren... Treppenmassaker


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Opti, wir müssen unbedingt mal in Dürkheim zusammen fahren... Treppenmassaker


Ich stelle mir gerade ne alte Pirmasenser Oma vor, die nichtsahnend so ne Treppe hochsteigt - und dann kommen von oben sieben wahnsinnige, einschlägig bekannte Fatbiker runtergerattert


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

In NW kenn ich da auch ne geile Treppenpassage die man volle Granate runterdonnern kann 

Natürlich nur wenn die Omi eingekauft hat und wieder zuhause ist.  

@Der Kokopelli
Schön dass du wieder wach bist.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Februar 2014)

Hast du die 192 Stufen extra gezählt


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Ja, beim Hochtragen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub der Opti ist nicht in Form. Der hat sich verzählt... Die Treppe ist auch in Läuferkreisen bekannt, aber diese Weicheier haben ja auch beim Hochlaufen kein Fatbike auf dem Buckel, Netzfund: "Die Neuffertreppe-oder wie man sie beser nennen sollte-die Treppe des Schmerzes. 196 Stufen führt sie hoch und das perfide ist, dass man sie von unten nicht ganz einsehen kann und gerade das letzte Stück hinter einer Biegung verborgen ist. Trotz das wir die Treppe gut kennen und gerade im Winter ab und zu hochlaufen hat, so glaube ich fest, noch keiner das Ende erreicht ohne brennende Beine."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Opti ist nicht in Form. Der hat sich verzählt...



Ab Treppenstufe 150 ist ihm wohl bissl schwindlig geworden, da übersieht man schon mal die eine oder andre Stufe.


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Ihrer Lästerer.....wartet mal bis das Video oben ist. Hängt jetzt schon seit 2 Stunden in der Konvertierung.....grmmll


----------



## dorfmann (5. Februar 2014)

Wieso hochlaufen ?
Ich dachte mit einem Fatbike fährt man Treppen hoch


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

cool


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Da bei mtb-news z.Zt. der Videoupload nicht funktioniert, gibts hier ein paar Screenshots von gestern...

Rheinbergertreppe....blöde Abfolge von Treppen, Podest, Treppen, Podest....*rüttelschüttel*




Schlosstreppe





Nagelschmiedsbergtreppe; war die schnellste gestern.





Felsentreppe





Der letzte Abschnitt der Felsentreppe wendelt....


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Sodele....jetzt auch bewegt.

Treppen-FAT-ischist


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2014)

Hut ab!


----------



## mtbbee (5. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hut ab!


kann dem nur beipflichten und als das Auto in Sichtweite kam, habe ich kurzfristig die Augen geschlossen - Klasse Video


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2014)

Ist das nur der Perspektive geschuldet oder hast du dir da an der Wendeltreppe fast die Klamotten an der Wand zerschlissen?


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ...und als das Auto in Sichtweite kam, habe ich kurzfristig die *Augen geschlossen*...



Der Opti sicher auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ist das nur der Perspektive geschuldet oder hast du dir da an der Wendeltreppe fast die Klamotten an der Wand zerschlissen?



Muss die Perspektive sein. Hatte nur (zeitweise) Kontakt zwischen Reifen und Treppenstufen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Februar 2014)

Cool. Und erstaunlich wenig Gerüttel. Und das waren schon ein paar Höhenmeter, oder hast Du geshuttelt? 

Das nächste Mal vielleicht mal mit Chesty oder einem anderen Fatbiker vorneweg (falls es sowas in PS gibt )


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Die Chesty wackelt bei mir ganz schlimm, weil ich so "därr" bin.
Andere Fatbiker gibts m.W. nicht in PS. Aber wir wollen das ganze demnächst nochmal als Nachtritt mit McDonalds-Besuch machen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Chesty wackelt bei mir ganz schlimm, weil ich so "därr" bin.


Na Da gibt´s doch die Lösung: http://de.gopro.com/camera-mounts/junior-chesty-chest-mount-harness


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Du lachst...daran hab ich schon gedacht. Aber die Originalchesty ist echt nicht der Renner. Deswegen bauen ja so viele die um...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Februar 2014)

Ich hab den ja auch, und stelle den je nach Rüttelgrad etwas fester ein (jedenfalls so fest, dass ich noch ein bisschen atmen kann). Aber bei Treppen und ganz wilden Passagen wackelt´s dann doch. Insofern verstehe ich, wenn die Leute das Ding nachbessern.


----------



## dertutnix (5. Februar 2014)

schönes video!


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Aber wir wollen das ganze demnächst nochmal als Nachtritt mit McDonalds-Besuch machen.



Darf ich mit ?


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Gern. Ist aber ne lange Anreise von dir aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gern. Ist aber ne lange Anreise von dir aus....


Naja für einmal geht das schon.
Solange das noch im Feb./März ist würd das bei mir zeitlich auch klappen, danach eher nicht mehr.


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Naja für einmal geht das schon.
> Solange das noch im Feb./März ist würd das bei mir zeitlich auch klappen, danach eher nicht mehr.


 
Soll vorraussichtlich am 18. Februar stattfinden. Kannst ja mal den Thread hier im Auge behalten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rzb-immer-wieder-dienstags-wird-es-hell-2013-14.661522/


----------



## BigJohn (6. Februar 2014)

Einige scheinen ja das von mir verlinkte Fatbike Fully gar nicht zu kennen, darum gibts mal ein bisschen Nachhilfe:


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2014)

Schöne North Shores mit unterschiedlichen Lines für Vorder- und Hinterrad


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Februar 2014)

Cool, das Teil würde ich gerne mal testen - und dann anschließend in meinem Keller einquartieren. Aber nur zusätzlich zu meinem starren Fetten! Die Teststrecke ist ja auch vom Feinsten.


----------



## BigJohn (6. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schöne North Shores mit unterschiedlichen Lines für Vorder- und Hinterrad


Bei uns wird sowas (im Staatsforst) immer wieder abgebaut. Von wegen Sicherheit und illegale bauliche Veränderungen. Um Nürnberg rum ist völliger Kahlschlag (ok die Stecke ging auch über einen Bauwagen ink. 2m+ Drop).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

den Trail würd ich auch gerne mal testen und dann an unserem Haushügel einquartieren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Beim 2m-Drop muss ich passen!


----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Um Nürnberg rum ist völliger Kahlschlag


Gibts das Bauwerk eigentlich noch ? Müsste 2006 gewesen sein.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Einige scheinen ja das von mir verlinkte Fatbike Fully gar nicht zu kennen, darum gibts mal ein bisschen Nachhilfe:



Fettes Ratt und schöne moves dabei..........................


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Gibts das Bauwerk eigentlich noch ? Müsste 2006 gewesen sein.


Keine Ahung, ich fahr weder sowas noch 2m Drops. Kam nur letztens im Fernsehen, dass am Tiergarten und raus Richtung Altdorf alles abgebaut wurde.


----------



## zoomer (7. Februar 2014)

Wie steigt man von diesen Dingern sinnvoll ab falls da mal was schief läuft ?
Ich meine hat man da überhaupt irgendeine Chance/Einfluss um ungefähr
mit den Füssen nach unten landen zu können ?


Das Video ist natürlich immer wieder faszinierend.


----------



## corra (7. Februar 2014)

ich liebe es shores zu fahren wenns schmaler als 30 cm wird hilft nur noch auf nen schmerzfreien einschlag hoffen die breiten dinger kann man ganz normal abtapsen


----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Keine Ahung, ich fahr weder sowas noch 2m Drops. Kam nur letztens im Fernsehen, dass am Tiergarten und raus Richtung Altdorf alles abgebaut wurde.


Dann ist das sicher auch platt, schade drum 




zoomer schrieb:


> Wie steigt man von diesen Dingern sinnvoll ab falls da mal was schief läuft ?



Das Teil war ja relativ breit, aber ums Abstürzen sollte man sich da generell eher wenig Gedanken machen.


----------



## Vighor (8. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Teil war ja relativ breit, aber ums Abstürzen sollte man sich da generell eher wenig Gedanken machen.


Alle mountainbiker haben doch sowieso katzenartige Reflexe  wobei ich aber glaube das vor allem die molligen Katzen ja auch nicht immer auf ihren Pfoten landen


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2014)

Vor der große Regen kam…




und noch ein Treppchen für den Optimizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

Frankenstein war ich schon ewig nicht mehr, wär auch mal wieder fällig.


----------



## zoomer (8. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Vor der große Regen kam…




Das erste Mal dass was auf einem Foto steil ausschaut 
Wenn man das den ganzen Tag macht lohnt es sich natürlich die Stütze abzusägen


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2014)

Kennt ihr eigentlich den schon:






und dann ausgerechnet mit dem Walgoose


----------



## Vighor (9. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich den schon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, war letztes Jahr ne Werbe aktion von denen


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2014)

Mir wäre es lieber wenn die Story war wäre, aber der Typ is ja ein gewisser Adam Craig.


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ...aber der Typ is ja ein gewisser Adam Craig.



Der Bruder von 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## aemkei77 (9. Februar 2014)

War gestern unterwegs...
Nightride auf der Rodelbahn


Die Eigenbau Camerabefestigung ist noch nicht wirklich optimal, hab jetzt einen Gopro Gurt bestellt


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2014)

Fatbiking in Japan, Postkartenmotive inklusive (auch ohne den Fuji  )







http://www.14degrees.org/en/?p=5255


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (16. Februar 2014)




----------



## stubenhocker (18. Februar 2014)

5 deutsche Fatbiker (3 davon hier im Fatbike-Forum aktiv) beim Kurzlaub in Lappland.
Der Sieg der 2014er Ausgabe ging an René aka Lotte.2000 /Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (Startnummer 16), der damit einen neuen Streckenrekord aufstellte. Sensationell!!! Thomas (2.von rechts) Platz 11, ich (Startnummer 17) Platz 15.
Sport frei!
Alex


----------



## mtbbee (18. Februar 2014)

@stubenhocker, hab's am WE "live" via FB verfolgt, das Tracking war recht zeitnah.
Das Daumendrücken das Ihr alle gesund ankommt hat sich gelohnt. Eine grossartige Leistung und meinen Respekt dafür


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank, das Daumendrücken hat geholfen!  
Das Rennen war eine extreme Erfahrung für mich: habe während der 22h etliche Höhen und Tiefen durchgemacht und erst gestern Abend, während ich meiner Frau vom Ausflug erzählte, angefangen, alles zu verarbeiten. Und das René das Ding gewonnen hat war die Krönung! Ziel(e) erreicht!

Schöne Grüße,
Alex


----------



## rayc (18. Februar 2014)

Gratulation an alle drei Teilnehmer und riesen Respekt für die ganze Aktion!
Bei solchen widrigen Bedingungen zu Biken packen nur wenige.

@Lotte.2000 

ray


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. Februar 2014)

Iiiiirgendwann muss ich auch so ein Monsterbike haben......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (18. Februar 2014)

Respekt!!!

Und gleich eine Frage hinterher: Seid Ihr zum Training auch einige  24h Solo Rennen gefahren oder war es das erste Mal für Euch, dass ich so lange unterwegs wart? Und: Als Solofahrer über so eine Zeit hat man doch immer Schwierigkeiten mit dem Essen und vor allem Trinken. Hattet Ihr davon ausreichend an den Checkpoints? Oder am Rad?


----------



## dertutnix (18. Februar 2014)

FETTEN RESPEKT!


----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Als Solofahrer über so eine Zeit hat man doch immer Schwierigkeiten mit dem Essen und vor allem Trinken. Hattet Ihr davon ausreichend an den Checkpoints? Oder am Rad?



Würd mich auch interessieren wie man das mit der Nahrungsaufnahme macht.
Sind da Checkpoints eingerichtet, wo es auch mal was warmes zu trinken gibt, oder muss man sich da komplett selbst um alles kümmern ?
Beleuchtung funzt auch nur wenn man entweder gedimmt fährt oder Wechselakkus dabei hat.

Klingt für mich schon nach ner gehörigen Portion Erfahrung die man mitbringen sollte und setzt ne vernünftige Planung voraus.


----------



## corra (18. Februar 2014)

krass mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


----------



## titzy (18. Februar 2014)

@Lotte.2000 und @stubenhocker
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und riesen Respekt auch von mir!
Wir (vorallem cubation) habe euch hier auch per Live-Ticker verfolgt, mitgefiebert und feste die Daumen gedrückt. Der Oberknaller war, das René auf den letzten Abschnitt noch 7 Minuten raus holen konnte und auf Platz eins gefahren ist!

Auf der Strecke gab es ja einige Checkpoints, ich kann mir vorstellen das man da gut was zu essen bekommt und sich aufwärmen kann.
Ich hoffe ja noch auf nen kleinen Bericht von euch beiden.


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Beleuchtung funzt auch nur wenn man entweder gedimmt fährt oder Wechselakkus dabei hat.


Zudem mucken die Akkus bei Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt mehr. Oder man fährt gleich mit einem Nabendynamo.


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Februar 2014)

Das war ein sogenanntes Self-Supported-Race, d.h. die Ausrüstung (Klamotten, Essen, Trinken) musste man mitschleppen. Es gab auf den 150km 7 Checkpoints, die man innerhalb gewisser Zeitlimits passiert haben musste, da gabs dann aber nur warmes Wasser und ein Lagerfeuer- sonst nichts! Hilfe "von außen" war auch verboten, man war wirklich auf sich gestellt. Ich wollte z.B. eine leere Cola-Pfandflasche am Checkpoint lassen- durfte ich nicht, musste sie wieder einstecken und mit ins Ziel nehmen. Der Veranstalter hat übrigens, aus Sicherheitsgründen, die Mitnahme einer Iso-Matte und eines Schlafsackes mit KOMFORTtemperatur -30 Grad vorgeschrieben- diese fetten Dinger mussten also auch mit. Genauso wie Licht und Reflektoren. Klamottenmäßig wars individuell- einige hatten wenige Extra-Sachen mit, andere ihren ganzen Kleiderschrank. Und so unterschiedlich waren auch die Erwartungen: einige sind rennmäßig und auf Platzierung gefahren, andere haben das als sportliche Tour gesehen und wollten lediglich innerhalb des Zeitlimits bleiben (was auch schon eine Leistung ist!). Starterfeld war übrigens auch extrem: die Spanne reichte vom gesponsorten semi-professionellen Single bis zum 42jährigen vollzeitarbeitenden Familienvater  . Letztendlich wars eine Mischung aus guter Vorbereitung (Training+Ausrüstung) und dem Wunsch, das Rennen machen zu WOLLEN, also Kopfsache. 
Vielleicht melden sich die anderen Beiden auch noch.
Alex


----------



## Pugy (18. Februar 2014)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Der Sieg der 2014er Ausgabe ging an René aka Lotte.2000 /Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (Startnummer 16), der damit einen neuen Streckenrekord aufstellte. Sensationell!!! Thomas (2.von rechts) Platz 11, ich (Startnummer 17) Platz 15.
> Sport frei!
> Alex


 
Super Leistung von Euch und dann noch der Sieg von René, vollen Respekt. 
War denn wie angekündigt das Fernsehteam vom NDR dabei?


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Februar 2014)

Pugy schrieb:


> Super Leistung von Euch und dann noch der Sieg von René, vollen Respekt.


 
Das war echt der Hammer.




Pugy schrieb:


> War denn wie angekündigt das Fernsehteam vom NDR dabei?


 
Leider nicht, meine Kollegen hatten mir schon vorher mitgeteilt, dass sie nicht mitkommen. Sehr schade.


----------



## cubation (18. Februar 2014)

Also echt auch noch einmal an dieser Stelle hut ab vor eurer Leistung!

Vor allem Stubenhocker freue ich mich dass du es durchgezogen hast!

Bei den Bedingungen frage ich mich aber auch, ob man in dem dicken Schlafsack nicht Hitzepickel bekommen hätte!?

...aber mal schauen ob wir es mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour hinbekommen, dann müsst ihr mir ausführlich bericht erstatten. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (18. Februar 2014)

Jaja, der Kopf.... Danke, Thomas, habs nicht bereut. Die (vielen) ausgegebenen Euros haben sich dann doch irgendwie gelohnt, auch wenn man so ein Event nicht aufrechnen kann (im Sinne von Preis/Leistung). "Privat", also mit nem Kumpel auf Tour, hätte ich mich sicherlich nicht so verausgabt. Jetzt konzentriere ich mich erstmal wieder auf Rennrad, 29er und Crosser- das Mukluk wird verkauft und meine Fatbike-Abenteuer gehen im nächsten oder übernächsten Winter weiter. Seit ein paar Wochen spukt mir da nämlich eine Idee im Kopf herum, an der ich mich seit Sonntag Mittag festgebissen habe. 
Bist Du mal in NB?
Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Februar 2014)

Unser Dritter Mann aus MV hat nachts 2 Stunden neben der Strecke im Schlafsack gelegen- ich glaube aber nicht, dass er geschwitzt hat. Jedenfalls nicht wegen des dicken Schlafsackes.


----------



## cubation (18. Februar 2014)

Ohoh ;-) 

neue Ideen sind immer gut. Dann muss ich wohl auf nächsten oder übernächsten Winter warten. Zumindestens was das gemeinsame Fatbiken angeht. Meins geht heute wieder mit in den Stadtwald. 

NB bin ich erst wieder an Himmelfahrt um mit den "Pocketbikes" den Tollensee unsicher zu machen. Wenn du aber mal an einem Sonntag oben bist und ne Tour planst, gib ruhig bescheid dann komme ich mal hochgefahren. 


Thomas


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Februar 2014)

ach bei ner Tour um NB wäre ich auch dabei  dann aber mit dem 29"


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Februar 2014)

Ich war auch endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad.


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2014)

Ghostrider-Opti


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2014)

Trikot und Felgen passen wie A*** auf Eimer


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Trikot und Felgen passen wie A*** auf Eimer



Wer will sich da ein Augenkrebs-Fahrrad zusammenbauen?


Warum mach ich da eigentlich so ein komisches Gesicht?


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wer will sich da ein Augenkrebs-Fahrrad zusammenbauen?



ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich das Outfit schlecht finde, im Gegenteil 

Debiles ich-hab-ne-Tüte-voller-Cheeseburger-und-ess-die-gleich-alle-ganz-alleine Grinsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (19. Februar 2014)

So, mal wieder ein Touren Bild, mit Strandguthänger in dem hauptsächlich die Möpse reisen mussten. Von Prerow nach Pramort (östlichster Darß Zipfel) und zurück. Jetzt nicht so spannend, vor allem mit zwei Schmalreifenbikes im Schlepp war der Radweganteil sehr hoch. 


 
Aber generell macht das fatbike fahren hier im Sand echt Spaß und das fattie ist definitiv ne geile Zugmaschine 
Nur paar breitere Reifen für den Anhänger brauche ich dringend...


----------



## oli_muenchen (19. Februar 2014)

Mops zum Fatbike. Super


----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mich grad auch fast verschluckt ...

Mopsmobil


----------



## Wickerer (19. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren wie man das mit der Nahrungsaufnahme macht.
> Sind da Checkpoints eingerichtet, wo es auch mal was warmes zu trinken gibt, oder muss man sich da komplett selbst um alles kümmern ?
> Beleuchtung funzt auch nur wenn man entweder gedimmt fährt oder Wechselakkus dabei hat.
> 
> Klingt für mich schon nach ner gehörigen Portion Erfahrung die man mitbringen sollte und setzt ne vernünftige Planung voraus.



Ich oute mich mal als der Dritte im Bunde mit stubenhocker und lotte.2000. In Ergänzung zu dem, was Alex schon zu Bumbles Fragen gepostet hat: Was man bei so einem Rennen zu sich nimmt, muss im längeren Selbstversuch erprobt sein. Bei mir nimmt die Bandbreite der verträglichen Nahrungsmittel mit zunehmender Renndauer kontinuierlich ab. In der ersten Hälfte kann es auch mal ein Sandwich oder ein Travellunch-Gericht sein, danach dann eher Energieriegel, Nüsse und Gummibärchen und auf den letzten Kilometern Gels. Insofern möchte man sich gar nicht darauf verlassen, dass es an den Checkpoints Verpflegung gibt.

Zur Beleuchtung: Man ist bei diesen Rennen mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von ca. 7km/h unterwegs. Dafür braucht man keine Lupine Betty. Ich verwende eine Black Diamond Icon Stirnlampe mit Lithium-Batterien. Das ist völlig ausreichend. Nabendyanmos sind m.E. bei diesen Rennen eher von beschränktem Nutzen, da man meist so langsam unterwegs ist, dass die Dinger nicht die erforderliche Mindestspannung zum Laden von USB-fähigen Geräten produzieren. Meinen Garmin 800 habe ich aus einem externen Akku geladen.

Thomas


----------



## Lotte.2000 (19. Februar 2014)

So dann mal ein kurzer Bericht vom Rovaniemi 150. Die Regeln waren klar, ein 150 km Rundkurs mit 8 Stationen an denen es Wasser gibt, der Rest ist am Rad dabei zu haben.  Zur Pflichtausrüstung gehören:

1 - Schlafsack,  -29 º C Comfort Limit Temperatur.

2 - Isomatte (Schaum-Matratze)

3 - Scheinwerfer mit genügend Batterien *.

4 - hinten rot blinkende Lampe mit genügend Batterien.

5 - Zwei reflektierende Flecken (von der Organisation ausgegeben).

Diese Dinge wurden am Vortag genau geprüft!





Mein Schlafsack, ein Cumulus Alaska 1300 verpackt in einem 20 Liter Alpkit Packsack am Lenker, dazu noch meine Z-Lite, 2 Stück Outdoor Research - Water Bottle Parka incl. 0,75 Trinkflaschen komplettierten das Cockpit an meinem On One Fatty. Die Pogies von HotPog habe ich kurz vor dem Start abgebaut, da Temperaturen um 0 bis -5 Grad vorhergesagt waren. Dazu hatte ich noch eine kleine Tasche für Ersatzhandschuhe, trockenes T-Shirt und Daunenjacke. Im Rahmendreieck habe ich meine selbstgenähte Tasche mit etwas Werkzeug, 2 Flaschen 0,33 Energiedrink, Getränkepulver, Ersatzakkus, Ersatzlampe und Kleinkram bestückt. Unter meiner Jacke trug ich eine 2 Liter Trinkblase. Als Zusatzausrüstung hatte ich neben guten Schuhen auch Gamaschen an, die sollten verhindern, dass der Schnee von oben in den Schuh eindringen kann. Mein Fatty habe ich Tubless auf 45NRTH HüskerDü gestellt. Luftdruck vorn 0,5, hinten 0,45 (am Ende des Rennens). Mein Antrieb 1x10 mit 30 vorn und 42er Mirfe Ritzel hinten,.





Ja, soweit alles klar, ready to Race!

Nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück bei MD, sammelten wir uns kurz vor 9:00 Uhr im Startbereich. Viele Teilnehmer waren schon da und die Spannung stieg. Ich verpasste es irgendwie mich in die erste Reihe zu stellen, für´s Foto kommt sowas ja immer gut.





Ich stand irgendwo ganz hinten und wollte auch den Start nicht zu schnell angehen, erst mal schauen was passiert.

Punkt 9:00 Uhr wurde das Rennen gestartet und die Spitze gab ordentlich Gas, ich schob mich so langsam an meinen deutschen Freunden vorbei, jeder bekam noch ein „viel Glück“ mit auf den Weg.

Der erste Streckenabschnitt von 10,9km bis Checkpoint 1, verlief auf einer Schneemobil Straße auf dem Fluss Ounasjoki. Mit Rückenwind konnte man diesen Teil sehr gut fahren und so war ich nach gut 35 Minuten und einem Schnitt von 17 km/h als Vierter am Checkpoint.

Runter vom See ging es doch recht zügig weiter, die er ersten Höhenmeter wurden gemacht. Die Führungsgruppe passierte gemeinsam CP 2 bei 21,2km. Es wurde ohne Pause weiter gefahren. Von einer gut zu fahrenden Spur ging es ab in den Wald, um auf den nächsten See zu gelangen mussten wir unsere Bikes durch einen dichten und tief verschneiten Wald schieben.





Die Landschaft war beeindruckend und alle hatten ein fettes grinsen im Gesicht. Wir passierten CP 3 nach 44,3 km, es gab mehrere Schiebepassagen und auch immer wieder Führungswechsel. Als führender Spurmacher hatte man es immer deutlich schwerer, bei mir waren es ca. 15 bis 20 BPM unterschied wenn ich hinter her fahren musste. Das hatte dann schon Tour-Charakter ;-). Ich lief als Führender im Checkpoint 4 (58,5 km) ein, hier gab es heißes Wasser vom Grill. Ich füllte meinen Trinkrucksack und Flaschen auf, richtete mein Gepäck, welches sich bei diversen Umfallern gelockert hatte, schrieb meinen Jungs eine gelbe Nachricht in den Schnee und so ging es nach ca. 8 Minuten weiter. Die Führungsgruppe blieb zusammen und es gab immer genug Gelegenheit die tolle Landschaft zu bewundern.













Der Track führte uns durch tief verschneite Wälder und durch kleine Dörfer. Ich habe mehrfach versucht mich von der Gruppe abzusetzen, wurde aber immer wieder eingefangen. Es war gut zu beobachten wir jeder Fahrer seine Vorteile ausspielen konnte. Toni war der beste Techniker im Schnee und die großen Jungs waren deutlich schneller im schieben. Ich hatte große Problem die Spur zu halten, das ständige korrigieren kostete sehr viel Kraft. Neben der Fahrspur war der Schnee sehr weich und tief, man war dann immer gleich bis zu Hüfte versunken. Ich hatte oft das Gefühl mir fehlt Gripp am Vorderrad, das sah bei anderen Fahren oft deutlich besser aus. Checkpoint 5 ( 69,7 km) passierte ich als Führender und es ging ohne Stopp weiter, auf dem Weg zum CP 6 bei 79,1 km, war die führende Gruppe von 5 Fahrern dicht zusammen und wir rollten gemeinsam ein. Hier war einer der wichtigsten Punkte im Rennen, zur nächsten Kontrollstelle waren es lange 35 Kilometer und es war der letzte Halt mit Tageslicht.













Es war bereits 16:00 Uhr und ich nahm mir 10 Minuten um mein Leergut aufzufüllen und das Licht zu prüfen, ich ging hinter Toni und zeitgleich mit Martijn auf den Kurs. Das war für mich der schwerste Abschnitt, während Martijn zu Toni aufschließen konnte, hatte ich Probleme im Dunkeln die Spur zu halten und musste die Beiden ziehen lassen.

Wir passierten den höchsten Teil der Strecke, ich fühlte mich gut und ich konnte mich besser auf die wechselnden Bedingungen einstellen, ich kam näher an die Beiden heran und konnte bis zu Abfahrt aufschließen. Hier schossen wir mit über 40 km/h in die Nacht. Ich konnte auf dem nächsten Streckenabschnitt gut Druck machen und gefühlt einen 5 Minuten Vorsprung raus fahren, es ging gefühlt unendlich hoch und runter durch die kalte Nacht, hinter mir war nichts zu sehen.

Mir kam ein PKW der Organisation entgegen und sagte das es nach ca. 4km links in den Wald geht, dass das nicht so weiter rollt war mir schon klar. Am Abzweig drehte ich mich um und ich sah Tonis Lampe in der Ferne. Im Nachhinein hatte er auf Grund seiner Streckenkenntnis aus den letzten beiden Jahren seinen Luftdruck erhöht. Egal, ich bog ab in den Wald und habe versucht mein Rennen zu fahren. Es dauerte nicht lange und Toni konnte an mir vorbei ziehen. Auch hier konnte ich mich wieder von seiner exzellenten Fahrtechnik überzeugen, er hatte so einen ruhigen Tritt und fuhr so gleichmäßig, das ich mir hinter ihm vorkam als würde ich Tretroller fahren.





Vor mir tauchte Checkpoint 7 (115,8km) auf, Toni hatte gerade seine Flaschen aus dem Halter gezogen und ich rief dem Streckposten meine Startnummer zu und fuhr ohne anzuhalten weiter. Ich konnte Tonis ungläubige Blicke sehen, damit hat er nicht gerechnet. Ich hatte noch mehr als 1 Liter in den Trinkflaschen, diverse Gels und 2 x 0,33 RB im Köcher. Ich denke das sollte reichen. Es dauerte auch gar nicht so lange bis ich wieder in Tonis Lichtschatten kam, ich ließ in ziehen und versuchte seiner Spur zu folgen. Hinter mir war nichts zu sehen und ich machte vorsorglich mein Rücklicht aus ;-), die Dinger sind ja Meilenweit zu sehen. Ich hatte keine Chance an Toni dran zu bleiben, er war sehr stark und ein perfekter Techniker. Bis zum Checkpoint 8 bei 140,34km hatte er mir schon wieder 6 Minuten abgenommen und es ging dieselben 10,9 Kilometer zurück, auf denen wir das Rennen begonnen haben. Ich hatte mich im Kopf auf Platz 2 eingestellt und wollte mir diesen auch nicht mehr nehmen lassen. Ich habe versucht trotz Gegenwind mein Tempo hoch zu halten und nicht unter einen 10er Schnitt zu kommen. Ich schaute einer Schneemobilgruppe zu, die einen sicher sehr tollen Nightride machten. Das Ziel kam immer näher und ich konnte die Brücken sehen. Auch Toni hatte sein Rücklicht ausgemacht, doch ich konnte seinen Frontscheinwerfer immer wieder ausmachen, nur seine Spur konnte ich im Schnee nicht finden.





Egal, ich folgte den Zeichen und freute mich, es bald geschafft zu haben. Ich durchfuhr das Start/Ziel Banner auf dem Fluß in Richtung letzter Checkpoint draußen standen ein paar Leute die sich für mich freuten und ich rollte direkt ins Hotel Pohjanhovi, die Automatiktüren öffneten sicher und ich wurde herzlich empfangen. Es dauerte ein paar Sekunden bis ich verstanden habe, dass ich als erster ins Ziel gekommen bin. Nur wo war Toni? Ich hatte ihn nicht auf der Strecke überholt. Nach 1 bis 2 Minuten rollte auch er ein, mit etwas enttäuschtem Gesichtsausdruck, er ist am Ende irgendwo einer falschen Motorschlittenspur gefolgt und somit einen Umweg gefahren. Das tut mir natürlich leid, weil er sehr stark gefahren ist.





Ich bin mit etwas Glück am Ende Sieger mit einer Zeit von 15 Stunden und 14 Minuten und sehr zufrieden mit meinem ersten Winterrennen. Ich habe gekämpft, Druck gemacht, meine Kräfte gut eingeteilt und wie immer super viel Spaß gehabt.





Platz 3 ging an Marco Nicoletti, mein italienischer Teamkollege vom Team Big Wheel Racing, mit einer Zeit von 15h 35 Min. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Respekt an alle Finisher.

Meine Freunde Walter 20h 24', Alex 22h 24', René 28h 55' und Thomas 19h 37' hatten genauso viel Spaß wie ich und sind stolz die Sache gemacht zu haben.


----------



## titzy (20. Februar 2014)

@Lotte.2000 klasse Bericht und das Beste: während dem Rennen war sogar noch Zeit fürs Foto machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (20. Februar 2014)

Super und vielen Dank für's Teilhabenlassen! 
Und Lappland...hach ja...


----------



## oli_muenchen (20. Februar 2014)

Toller Bericht! Danke!!


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Februar 2014)

Schöner Rennbericht! Und nochmal Glückwunsch zu dieser Leistung!


----------



## cubation (20. Februar 2014)

Den Bericht musste ich heute Nacht noch überfliegen. Jetzt habe ich ihn dann auch komplett gelesen. 

Echt schon doll dass du so gut mit Toni  mithalten konntest. Er ist ja schließlich Local und hat nicht wie wir nur wenige Tage Schnee im Jahr... Dass es da nicht nur auf den Reifen ankommt haben wir ja auch im Harz schon festgestellt. Vielen Dank auch noch einmal, dass du immer das Handy aus der Tasche fischst und uns dadurch im nachhinein an solchen Aktionen teilhaben lässt.  

Ich muss auch unbedingt mal den Mc Donnalds da oben im Norden besuchen und vielleicht fahr ich dann auch mal ne Runde rad.  Vielleicht bekomme ich ja titzy auch noch einmal dazu sowas mit zu machen. 



Thomas


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Februar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Ich muss auch unbedingt mal den Mc Donnalds da oben im Norden besuchen und vielleicht fahr ich dann auch mal ne Runde rad.  Vielleicht bekomme ich ja titzy auch noch einmal dazu sowas mit zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas



Geh lieber zu Hesburger!


----------



## SirQuickly (20. Februar 2014)

Schöner Bericht!
Respekt an alle Teilnehmer und Glückwunsch nochmal an dich


----------



## corra (20. Februar 2014)

bei mir währe das rennen ab mcDonalds zuende gewesen ............für den rest fällt mir nur WOW ein


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte meine Gedanken und Eindrücke von unterwegs gern konserviert und mitgenommen- so viel ging mir durch den Kopf, nachts, allein in Lappland (Was machen die Kinder gerade? Sitzt meine Frau am Liveticker bei FB? Was passiert, wenn ich mich hier einfach hinlege?......). Schön wars dann doch irgendwie.
Alex


----------



## dukestah (20. Februar 2014)

Super Rennbericht und fette Leistung! Von Tonis Pech hatte ich schon auf seinem Blog gelesen.


----------



## titzy (20. Februar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomme ich ja titzy auch noch einmal dazu sowas mit zu machen.



So schlecht stehen da deine Cancen gar nicht, kann man ja vllt mal für die grobe Planung in 2015 mit aufnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (20. Februar 2014)

Heute nun eine richtige Strandguttour. Den Schmalreifenhänger durch den Sand zerren ist schon Arbeit aber der Rückweg durch den Wald von Darßer Ort nach Prerow entschädigt für Vieles.
Am Leuchtturm



 
Ich bin nicht allein. 


 
Nicht alles passt in den Hänger.


 
Eingang zum Wald.


 
Am Ende trafen wir kurz vor dem Leuchtturm den Spurenverantwortlichen auf einem Surly Moonlander. Schade nur, eine Kommunikation ließ sich nicht aufbauen, ein kurzes Nicken und weg war der Fahrer. Nur das gewohnte Reifenbrummen war noch kurz zu hören. Da treffen sich schon mal fat bike Fahrer und auch noch zwei Surly mitten im Nichts...
Die Möpse mussten/durften heute die ca 15 km laufen  Gefällt ihnen sowieso besser als im Hänger zu sitzen.


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Februar 2014)

Cool! Fischland/Darß ist unser Lieblingsausflugsziel fürs Wochenende (außerhalb der Saison)! Wohnst Du dort oder machst Du Urlaub? Kleiner Tipp: die Teestube in Prerow, ein schönes Gartencafe.
Schade, das der Moonlander nicht angehalten hat, einem fremden Fatbiker begegnet man ja nicht so häufig...
Viel Spaß beim Fatbiken an der Küste!
Alex


----------



## dukestah (20. Februar 2014)

wir sind hier zum urlaub machen und die teestube ist natürlich pflichtprogramm 
tja, die woche ist schon um aber es war toll, echt eine schöne gegend


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 274461

Schöner Rahmen, könnte fast das gleiche Baujahr sein wie meiner, noch mit Cantisockeln und der hässlichen Original-Sattelklemme.


----------



## cubation (21. Februar 2014)

Wunderschöne Gegend auch mal ohne Rad zum Faulenzen und spazieren im Sommer... Aber naja meine Exfreundin hatte Familie nicht weit vom Darß 

Dieses Jahr gehts aber mit den Fattys aus Berlin auch mal für ein Wochenende an die Ostsee. 


Thomas


----------



## martn (21. Februar 2014)

Starker Bericht aus Finnland, Respekt an alle Teilnehmer und Gratulation zum Sieg! Vielleicht fahr ich sowas auch mal mit, wenn ich groß bin...

Bis dahin bemühen wir uns hier um die Pausenkultur. Grad is nich viel mit Schnee, aber neulich war wenigstens im Erzgebirge noch sowas wie Winter... mit guten Bedingungen für ne Grillparty...




Salat nach Niljem Boblycz by all martn, on Flickr




Alle sind Gewinner! by all martn, on Flickr




Regal by all martn, on Flickr




Abräumer by all martn, on Flickr




To the Swamp! by all martn, on Flickr




Just a Stone's Throw by all martn, on Flickr




Gummi Diaries #12 - Expeditionsunfall by all martn, on Flickr




Kalte Schulter by all martn, on Flickr




MeatDealer by all martn, on Flickr




Und wieder keine Gemüseburger dabei... by all martn, on Flickr




Wende by all martn, on Flickr




FußHeizung by all martn, on Flickr




Ein nettes Plätzchen zum Grillen by all martn, on Flickr




Was riecht hier eigentlich so komi... !? by all martn, on Flickr




Kraftwerk by all martn, on Flickr




Landstraße bei Nacht by all martn, on Flickr

Ich bitte die Reifen auf dem Bild zu entschuldigen, Chrüschan hat kein Fatbike. Bei dem bisschen Schnee ging das irgendwie. Auf der Landstraße und auch schon ein Stück davor lag übrigens ne Endomorph-Spur. Wir sind offenbar nicht allein. Verlor sich aber noch vorm Grenzübergang nach Deutschland.

Ach und selbst-eingelegtes und -gegrilltes Fleisch schmeckt auf Tour im Gebirge noch um ein vielfaches besser als sonst... kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## dukestah (22. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 274461
> 
> Schöner Rahmen, könnte fast das gleiche Baujahr sein wie meiner, noch mit Cantisockeln und der hässlichen Original-Sattelklemme.



ist ein 2007er rahmen, jo, die sattelklemme ist nicht so das highlight, muss ich mal in angriff nehmen, kann mich aber nicht so recht für eine telestütze entscheiden...


----------



## dukestah (22. Februar 2014)

martn schrieb:


> Starker Bericht aus Finnland, Respekt an alle Teilnehmer und Gratulation zum Sieg! Vielleicht fahr ich sowas auch mal mit, wenn ich groß bin...
> 
> Bis dahin bemühen wir uns hier um die Pausenkultur. Grad is nich viel mit Schnee, aber neulich war wenigstens im Erzgebirge noch sowas wie Winter... mit guten Bedingungen für ne Grillparty...


coole tour und echt gut 'dokumentiert'!
so richtig schnee habe ich diesen winter irgendwie komplett verpasst 
wollte ja auch mal eine tag-nacht tour durch fischbeker heide und harburger berge machen aber nun kommt bestimmt erst einmal kein winter mehr.


----------



## martn (22. Februar 2014)

also bis sagen wir mal ende märz geb ich die hoffnung nicht auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (22. Februar 2014)

Schöne Touren, die Ihr da macht! Diesmal ohne Übernachtung?


----------



## martn (22. Februar 2014)

jo, das war nur ein kleiner tagesausflug.


----------



## franz.p. (23. Februar 2014)

heute mit dem Fat-bike unterwegs...


----------



## 1817 (23. Februar 2014)

danke für die paar schönen Bilder, sonst halt viel blablah........

von mir auch mal wieder was, da ich ja nicht nur FAT fahre aber  ist






von Weissenbach Richtung Pottenstein!






Richtung Kremersberg






die Leichtigkeit des Seins!






Richtung Ödlitz/Berndorf






Berndorf alte Fleischfabrik


----------



## Bumble (23. Februar 2014)

@franz.p.
Schön was aus der langweiligen Rinne von Weißer Stein nach Schriesheim runter inzwischen geworden ist 
Leider wars beim letzten Mal zu schlammig um alles mitzunehmen. 
Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle ohne abgesäbelten Schädel heil unten angekommen.


----------



## franz.p. (23. Februar 2014)

@Bumble 
ja,sind alle gut unten angekommen...
macht immer wieder Spaß da runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Februar 2014)

Heute nochmal dem Dicken (und mir) ein bisschen Frischluft gegönnt.






Ne Menge Schilder mitten im Wald, manche davon merkwürdig...


 

 

 


Selbst der Dicke musste dann erkennen, dass es nicht mehr weiter hoch geht.


----------



## Bumble (23. Februar 2014)

Jetzt fängst du auch schon an dein Bike überall dranzuhängen wie der @Optimizer


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heute nochmal dem Dicken (und mir) ein bisschen Frischluft gegönnt.



  Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Jetzt fängst du auch schon an dein Bike überall dranzuhängen wie der @Optimizer


Ist wohl ansteckend...



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn?


Hoch über Schlangenbad...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2014)

Gar nicht so weit weg...


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2014)

martn schrieb:


> Bis dahin bemühen wir uns hier um die Pausenkultur.



schöner Pausentourenbericht mal wieder, danke


----------



## 1817 (24. Februar 2014)

gnss schrieb:


>



das is a tolles Bilderl


----------



## schrabinski (24. Februar 2014)

Once upon a time two splendid looking young fellows spent their lazy summer eves on hatching some utmost astonishing plan. And this is what it was set to be: Both of the formidable lads had some utter strange bicycle which was meant still to roll where nothing else on our sweet little planet could ever roll anymore.
It was almost kind of outerspace machines.





near Kvitfjell von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr
Month and month again passed by reading expedition reports and studying rare maps of unknown earthly terrain. Later on the two bold comrades spent
all their ready money - and a lot more - on sausages, socks and hats to withstand the evil forces of northern wilderness. They had in mind to wait until winter would have had firmly settled in the northern mountains of southern Norway to bring their heavily laden machines there and hover across the fjell from north to south having some superior experience in order to widen the possibilities of their cerebration.
Then finally when some certain amount of shiny white snow had fallen out of doubtful skies and Father Frost had turned all water to solid rock our two gentle companions decided to strap all their sausages onto their lovely machines and move north to the glory of our Holy Godfather of the Church of
Bulgy Tires. The two ambitious but not at all ambiguous contestants reached Otta some medium springy late winter tuesday that had followed some likely monday. Dusk flowed into the deep notch of the remote valley and the flanks left and right grew steeper and steeper pretending some
perpendicular abyss by means of trickery of twilight.
The machines had some 120 pounds each and as they were saddled once our two virtuous tinkerers started to crawl up the mountain side to the east.

Icy slopes had to be mastered in uncountable turns while night fell upon the country in heavy swells.




Otta at night von Schrabinski auf Flickr
After hours of pushing and sweating the upper plain was reached and the excellently conceived machines made first contact to the soft and grumpy snow the skies had thrown onto mother earth during the last months of shallow sun.
Oh how awfully distressing progress had become.
More digging than floating - what outrageous impudence!
Towards midnight the first camp was errected to let sleep wipe away bitter sorrow. During nighttime downy flakes flung themselves onto the veil that
covered our two peacefully dreaming disciples of bantingism and softened the peripherie.




first camp von Schrabinski auf Flickr
When all the newly made hot drinks had been stowed away the very next morning  fate was tried again and slowly but persevering the huge black
rubber crept through the virgin linen like a squirrel under flue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



drunk? von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr
When several hours of changing position in space had gone by our two conquerors darted a sharp glance at the point of no return and heavy hearted they decided in bitter despair not to tempt fate as hard as they had planned beforewhilest unutterable deep snow spread out in front of them rocking to and fro beneath uncertain winds as far as one could see. What a blow to our heroes!




point of no return von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr
Rattled by distasteful emotions they concluded to take the beast from another side exerting themselves southwestwardsto the valley again but exploring quite another track than they had come to reattack the fjell more in the south.
Some further night had to be spent up in the mountains




2nd night von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr




our fjell palace von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr
and the next day our heavily afflicted brothers in mind had to confirm that again they got stuck in hip deep snow and drift.




fiskedalen - gotten stuck again von

Schrabinski auf Flickr
There was no choice but to enforce the complete retreat doubling back all the way they had come.




damp conditions von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr
Their past traces had already vanished - the surroundings again covered by an all new white sheet.




lunch von Schrabinski

 auf Flickr
So another day went by under hard manhauling and the two had to swallow high spirits in the evening as a substitute for the ones they had lost during daytime.
The subsequent morning flaming machines with provoking warriors on top stormed down the valley preparing the consistent attack. The temperatures
rose above zero and heavy snow and rain blew into their faces in sudden gusts for two long and exhausting days.




april? von Schrabinski

 auf Flickr




best campsite ever  von

Schrabinski auf Flickr
Knee deep slush splattered allover and formed wild creatures out of the machines.
When all clothes and sleeping bags where dripping with icy cold water our two beaten fighters headed up the mountain again for revenge.




climbing up to Hafjell von

Schrabinski auf Flickr
Scrambling up through stifling haze and terrifiying mists the snows rose up to the yonks.





nowhere boy von Schrabinski auf Flickr
When they entered the fjell the wind turned north and the temperatures dropped. Late afternoon it was already 10°C below zero and the clothes,
soaking wet, froze hard as brick. When the camp had been errected the temperature had fallen to 16°C below zero and some most beautiful moon rose into sullen skies. What a tranquil and splendid moment that was!




moonrise von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr




campfire von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr
The night was long and cold in soaking wet blankets while the temperature dropped furthermore to 18°C below zero inside the tent.
The following morning our two dear fellows were woken up by some startling orange light, a glowin´ fireball rising above horizon inflaming the skies.




sunrise von Schrabinski

 auf Flickr
With numb feet and fingers the two untiring comrades mounted their powerful machines - after having already spent 7 nights under treacherous skies -

and finally succeeded in traveling the firmly frozen ground  blasting across the great plain in some hellyeah speed, eyes widely shut in humility of natures unchained beauty.




icy cold von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr




any problems boys? von

Schrabinski auf Flickr




splendid von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr




hardpack von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr




some frozen lake von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr




snowdrift von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr




Unbenannt von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr




frozen evening atmosphere von

Schrabinski auf Flickr




Unbenannt von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr




Unbenannt von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr
 The last night of this adventure had 19°C below zero again and big lumps of ice inside the sleeping bag prepared for quite a disagreeable time ...




to cold to fuck von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr




Unbenannt von 

Schrabinski auf Flickr


ahoj, schrabimmel


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Februar 2014)

Großartig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabinski (24. Februar 2014)

Ein Schwung Digi-Bilder ist grad noch in arbeit, die Analogbilder dauern sicher noch einige Zeit.

Wer märchen nicht mag, bekommt bestimmt die nächsten Tage nen "normalen" Bericht von M(A)ui zu sehen


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

passt schon sehr gut so


----------



## darkJST (24. Februar 2014)

Wieso perfomt MANOWAR diesen Bericht in meinem Kopf?  Geilo


----------



## schrabinski (24. Februar 2014)

noch ein paar bilder:

Nillenfachgeschäft in Lillehammer




Der Nillenkasper von Schrabinski auf Flickr





soso von Schrabinski auf Flickr





eine gewisse Weite von Schrabinski auf Flickr





allmorgendliches Kochritual von Schrabinski auf Flickr





hübsches Bäumchen von Schrabinski auf Flickr

kurzer halt am Geburtshaus von ZZ Top




Geburtshaus von ZZ Top von Schrabinski auf Flickr

sehr schöne Spoilerbildung nach einem ausgesprochenen Schlurketag. Circa 15 minuten vor dem Bild hatte ich allen Schneematsch vom Rad entfernt - ohne Erfolg wie man sieht 




spoiler von Schrabinski auf Flickr

Der kollege ist ganz langsam ausdem Dreieck heraus gekrochen und immer heller geworden - lustigerweise ist er dann selbst bei -18°C nicht mehr hart geworden.




Hygrometer of Death des Todes von Schrabinski auf Flickr

hihi, was hab ich gelacht




hartes Furzen streng verboten! von Schrabinski auf Flickr

die Trekker fand ich ja echt dufte - hätt ich stundenlang zugucken können




Unbenannt von Schrabinski auf Flickr

der liebe Mond




Mond hinter Zweigen vor Weltall von Schrabinski auf Flickr

unser zelt ist jeden tag ein Stück gewachsen - vielen Dank noch mal Peter!




unser Zelt - ein Witz von Schrabinski auf Flickr





Unbenannt von Schrabinski auf Flickr





Unbenannt von Schrabinski auf Flickr

Frostbite - lecker!




unscharfer Frostbite - schon unangenehm  von Schrabinski auf Flickr





Unbenannt von Schrabinski auf Flickr


wem´s noch nicht reicht - flickr


schrabimmel


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Februar 2014)

Wie geil!


----------



## Pugy (25. Februar 2014)

Tolle Tour und mal wieder super Bilder! Winter + Schnee


----------



## Optimizer (25. Februar 2014)

Saugeil!

Noch was anderes in eigener Sache: Da es hier um Thread um "unterwegs" geht.... ich bin Anfang April unter der Woche geschäftlich im Harz (bei Goslar) tätig. Ist hier um Subforum jemand aus dem Harz, der mir dann mit dem Fatty ein bisschen was "unterwegs" zeigen kann?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2014)

sehr geile bilder - RESPEKT


----------



## stuhli (25. Februar 2014)

Genau das Gegenteil von soviel Schnee kann ich bieten....Sonne-Wasser-Nordsee

















Und ab heute mindestens 2 Wochen Bikeverbot. Nebenhöhlen und Bronchen dicht, dazu noch Heuschnupfen.
Aber nicht wegen der Nordsee - laboriere da schon seit Ende Dezember mit rum. Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (25. Februar 2014)

Ihr habt nicht nur keinen Schnee, ihr habt nichtmal Strand.


----------



## stuhli (25. Februar 2014)

Jo, bei Norddeich hats wenig bis keinen Strand. Wohn dort ja nicht.
Das Fatbike bringts dort nicht um ehrlich zu sein.
Nächstes Mal nehm ich das schmal bereifte 29er mit.


----------



## gnss (25. Februar 2014)

Du mußt einfach auf so eine vorgelagerte Insel, da gibt es superbreiten Strand. Und für die Steine am Deich ist das Fatty ebenfalls nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Februar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Jo, bei Norddeich hats wenig bis keinen Strand. Wohn dort ja nicht.
> Das Fatbike bringts dort nicht um ehrlich zu sein.
> Nächstes Mal nehm ich das schmal bereifte 29er mit.


Musst ne Wattwanderung machen mit dem Fatbike...


----------



## corra (27. Februar 2014)

die idee hatte ich auch schon wohne hier ja an der quelle was watt angeht


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Und ab heute mindestens 2 Wochen Bikeverbot. Nebenhöhlen und Bronchen dicht, dazu noch Heuschnupfen.
> Aber nicht wegen der Nordsee - laboriere da schon seit Ende Dezember mit rum. Mist



Fatbiker-Seuche?
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (27. Februar 2014)

Der Frühling kommt!


----------



## dukestah (27. Februar 2014)

kleine fat bike tour am morgen, leider jäh unterbrochen durch die ankunft am arbeitsplatz


----------



## 1817 (27. Februar 2014)

@ danke an all,tollen Bilder
FAT ist


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> kleine fat bike tour am morgen, leider jäh unterbrochen durch die ankunft am arbeitsplatz


Auf dienen Bremsscheiben könnte man Pizza servieren


----------



## dukestah (27. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auf dienen Bremsscheiben könnte man Pizza servieren


hehe, wohl wahr, nur werden die gar nicht richtig warm, zumindest nicht bei meinen jetzigen touren, 180er würden es bestimmt auch locker machen aber die 203er waren halt schon dran


----------



## stuhli (28. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Fatbiker-Seuche?
> Gute Besserung!


 Danke 
Bin wohl die ganze Zeit ein bissl lax mit dem Thema umgegangen.
Jetzt kuriere ich mich richtig aus und erfreue ich an den Bildern hier.
Im Spätjahr werde ich dann unsensibel......äääh lass ich desensibilisieren. Die Auswirkungen der Allergie werden jede Jahr schlimmer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2014)

EDIT sagt:  Miese Bildquali... SORRY!


----------



## corra (1. März 2014)

bähhhh ich wollt heute mit der dicken ins watt und was ist der tidekalender ist nicht auf meiner seite


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (1. März 2014)

Heute kleine Tour mit mein Bruder durch Hamburg gemacht


----------



## annos (2. März 2014)

Nun kann ich hier ja auch mittun, heute am Elbehochufer und Blankeneser Strand:







Heute Vormittag bin ich mit dem Crosser CTF gefahren, nachmittags dann einen Teil der Strecke nochmal mit dem Fatbike: das ist ja anders geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (2. März 2014)

schicke Bilder, in Blankenese bin ich gestern auch mit dem Fatty am Strand gefahren.


----------



## softlurch (3. März 2014)

Mal ein Fatty auf Nürnberger Trails …



 

 

 

 

 

… diesen Winter gab's (hier) praktisch keinen Schnee


----------



## rayc (3. März 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Mal ein Fatty auf Nürnberger Trails …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 276570



Was mach da die Gabel? 
Man achte auf das untere Steuerrohr.


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Mal ein Fatty auf Nürnberger Trails …



sehr cool 
das macht Lust auf Biken!!


----------



## softlurch (3. März 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Was mach da die Gabel?
> Man achte auf das untere Steuerrohr.


Was meinst Du denn? Muss ich mir über irgendetwas sorgen machen?


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

Ich seh auch nix 

Schöne Bilder, einige Stellen kenn ich sogar noch  Gibts die Northshore Dinger am Schmausenbuck eigentlich noch ?


----------



## softlurch (3. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich seh auch nix
> 
> Schöne Bilder, einige Stellen kenn ich sogar noch  Gibts die Northshore Dinger am Schmausenbuck eigentlich noch ?


Die Bilder sind im Steinbrüchlein entstanden, etwas andere Ecke als der Schmausenbuck. Aber ja, dort gibt's noch einiges an Northshore und Kickern für Downhill-Freunde


----------



## softlurch (3. März 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Was mach da die Gabel?
> Man achte auf das untere Steuerrohr.


Oder meinst Du das andere Bild, mit der Riesen-Stufe? Da könnte man meinen, dass die "Standrohre" etwas nach hinten flexen?


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind im Steinbrüchlein entstanden, etwas andere Ecke als der Schmausenbuck. Aber ja, dort gibt's noch einiges an Northshore und Kickern für Downhill-Freunde


Mit Schmausenbuck meinte ich auch eher den gesamten Großraum den man, am Tiergarten beginnend, so abgrasen kann um alles mitzunehmen was es da so gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (3. März 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du das andere Bild, mit der Riesen-Stufe? Da könnte man meinen, dass die "Standrohre" etwas nach hinten flexen?


ich war zunächst auch irritiert und dachte schon, dass die Gabel falsch montiert sei. Mir würde das Sorgen machen, zumindest habe ich auf anderen Bildern mit der OnOne-Originalgabel das etwas anders in Erinnerung. Flext die Gabel wirklich so???


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2014)




----------



## dukestah (3. März 2014)

sehr schön, wo ist das denn?


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2014)

Wir waren heute an der Alz unterwegs, das Foto entstand in der Nähe von Trostberg (Oberbayern).


----------



## softlurch (3. März 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ich war zunächst auch irritiert und dachte schon, dass die Gabel falsch montiert sei. Mir würde das Sorgen machen, zumindest habe ich auf anderen Bildern mit der OnOne-Originalgabel das etwas anders in Erinnerung. Flext die Gabel wirklich so???


Dein erster Gedanke schmeichelt mir  
Mal angenommen, es handelt sich nicht um eine durch das Foto (Sichtwinkel, Weitwinkel, zu grünes Moos am Fels) hervorgerufene optische Täuschung, ist der Flex vom Stahl nicht das, weswegen man am Fahrradrahmen darauf abfährt? So allgegenwärtig ist die Situation aber denke ich nicht. Der Auslauf ist extrem stumpf. Wenn es nicht so flexen würde, hätte ich einen Moment später wahrscheinlich in den Lenker gebissen oder eine Rolle vorwärts gemacht. Die Stelle hat eine bisherige Overall-Erfolgsquote bezüglich nicht über den Lenker gehen von (zum Glück nicht selbst) gefühlten  50%.


----------



## dertutnix (7. März 2014)

das wird eine harte Saison...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (7. März 2014)

Gute Kombination! 

Seit wann hast du die Krampe und wie taugt sie dir im Vergleich zum Vollfetten? Verfügeja seit einer Woche auch über ein solches Portfolio und finde, dass sich die beiden Räder super ergänzen.


----------



## dertutnix (7. März 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> … Seit wann hast du die Krampe und wie taugt sie dir im Vergleich zum Vollfetten?...



War die erste Ausfahrt und noch keine belastbaren Erfahrungswerte. Bis dato sehr angenehme Sitzposition im Rad (Surly-typisch) und sehr beweglich (im Gegensatz zu mir). Was mir gefehlt hat: der Grip vom FB, da das HR doch einige Male in der Auffahrt durchgerutscht ist, etwas, was ich vom Moonlander mit LouLou so gar nicht kenne, dafür erstaunlich, dass bei der Abfahrt das Profil so greift. Wird eine harte Saison… zumindest was die Entscheidungen angeht...


----------



## gnss (7. März 2014)

Schwungvoll eingeparkt:


----------



## dukestah (8. März 2014)

na super, jetzt haben wir fat bike fahrer auch noch das image der randalierer 
ich warte ja sowieso schon darauf, dass mich mal irgendein wanderer anquatscht, dass ich mit diesen riesen reifen alles kaputt fahre...


----------



## dertutnix (8. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> … ich warte ja sowieso schon darauf, dass mich mal irgendein wanderer anquatscht, dass ich mit diesen riesen reifen alles kaputt fahre...


Dieses zweifelhafte Erlebnis hatte ich letztes Jahr… der ältere Herr war zu recht aufgebracht: meine Gruppe hat ihm Platz gemacht, so dass er die den ganzen Weg ausfüllende Pfütze am Rand passieren konnte, als ein uns unbekannter MTBler in fortgeschrittenerem Alter, auch das MTB und seine Klamotte war schon älter mit Schwung an uns vorbei- und durch die Pfütze schoss und weg war. Der Fußgänger war etwa bis zur Hüfte nass… Und da ich der Letzte war, "biss" er mich und meine Bereifung war dann ein weiteres Ärgernis für ihn…

Was war aber auch mit Abstand die einzige Begegnung dieser Art und sicher mehr den Emotionen geschuldet. Ansonsten haben wir wohl alle die äußerst positiven Gespräche im Kopf, wenn wir mit den Dicken an- und vorbeirollen. Gestern durfte ich das erste Mal erleben, wie die Mitfahrer es erleben, wenn ein Dicker dabei ist… Einzigartig. Weitermachen!


----------



## cubation (8. März 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Gestern durfte ich das erste Mal erleben, wie die Mitfahrer es erleben, wenn ein Dicker dabei ist… Einzigartig. Weitermachen!



Letzte Woche bei der Berliner Fatbike Ausfahrt, diese Aussage von @coredump ( mit 2,4er Pellen unterwegs ):

"Selbst wenn ich heute nackt fahren würde, bekäme ich keine Aufmerksamkeit von den Passanten. "


Thomas


----------



## tgs (8. März 2014)

Unterwegs heute mit meinem Trailmonster


----------



## dukestah (8. März 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. März 2014)

Heute mal eine Isarrunde bei Sonnenschein und dann bei den alten Bahnhallen in Thalkrichen vorbei gekommen, die gerade mit Kunst bespielt werden.

Was für eine tolle Location. Leider nur ein Handy dabei gehabt.


----------



## mtbbee (8. März 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Heute mal eine Isarrunde bei Sonnenschein und dann bei den alten Bahnhallen in Thalkrichen vorbei gekommen, die gerade mit Kunst bespielt werden.


dann bitte das nächste Mal klingeln - wohnen gegenüber  ...

heute leider ohne Handy unterwegs gewesen ... südlich Schäftlarn ein geniales orangenes Moonlander mit Rohloff getroffen ... das Teil war echt fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (8. März 2014)

Ach. Das mache ich. Schick mir mal Deine Kontakdaten per PN


----------



## stuhli (8. März 2014)

Tolles Bild vom Fatty haste da gemacht Oli


----------



## ottmar (9. März 2014)

war gestern auch mal unterwegs, deshalb kann mein kleines Krampus ja auch mal hier rein:




jetzt auch mit Kettenführung


----------



## annos (9. März 2014)

Familientour in den Harburger Bergen:




Der Anhänger hat immerhin 2,25" Reifen, dadurch ist der Reifenabdruck im Sand ähnlich wie beim Zugfahrzeug!


----------



## klausklein (10. März 2014)

Gestern bei bestem Wetter im Teuteburgerwald


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

Samstag unterwegs mit Verrückten 
War eine Mordsgaudi 


Arme nicht lang genug?



Pics by @Der Kokopelli


----------



## dukestah (10. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Samstag unterwegs mit Verrückten
> War eine Mordsgaudi
> 
> 
> ...


respekt! und ja, sieht wirklich nach mords gaudi aus und auch gar nicht mal so langsam


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. März 2014)

Was Du Deiner armen kleinen "Hello Kitty" Figur zumutest... Die muss sich doch vor Schiss ins Röckchen machen!
Und Nein, Deine Arme sind nicht zu kurz! Wir wollen doch keine scylla mit Affenarmen, und außerdem bist kein einziges Mal über den Lenker geflogen!!!


scylla schrieb:


> noch mehr Steinchen (irgendwie sehen die alle gleich aus )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was Du Deiner armen kleinen "Hello Kitty" Figur zumutest... Die muss sich doch vor Schiss ins Röckchen machen!
> ...und außerdem bist kein einziges Mal über den Lenker geflogen!!!



Das ist aber lieb, dass du das schon verdrängt hast  Dafür ich nicht: zu guter Letzt nicht nur über den Lenker, sondern samt der armen Kitty in die stinkende Brackwasserpfütze (jetzt hab ich wenigstens ne Ausrede, warum meine Schuhe stinken). Hatte das nicht irgendwer auf Video?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. März 2014)

Ach stimmt ja, aber das war ja nicht mehr im Felsenmeer, sondern dort wo die Landung schön weich und modrig war. Da hast Du Dich eben nicht mehr so richtig konzentriert... An den Armen lags jedenfalls nicht


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

*Ausredesuch*
Schuld ist bestimmt nur der Gestank aus der fauligen Pfütze, der hat mir die Sinne benebelt. Anders kann's nicht gewesen sein


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. März 2014)

War natürlich auch mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, von mir gibt´s aber nur etwas gemäßigtere Bilder, hatte ja noch nicht mal Protektoren an 

warm up am Frankenstein




an der Kante entlang:




Ne viel bessere Frühlings-Willkommens-Tour kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen. Tour ist übertrieben, wir haben uns kaum vom Fleck bewegt...


----------



## franz.p. (10. März 2014)

meins war am Sonntag unterwegs...


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> War natürlich auch mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, von mir gibt´s aber nur etwas gemäßigtere Bilder, hatte ja noch nicht mal Protektoren an



soso
Die Kante auf deinem letzten Bild war so gemäßigt, dass sich da nicht nur Kitty eingenässt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (10. März 2014)

ich sehe mich/uns schon wieder bergab schieben im Taunus


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

keine Angst... das war kein gescheites Fatbike-Treffen, sondern nur eine Ansammlung Verrückter (größtenteils ohne Fatbike)


----------



## Bumble (10. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> keine Angst... das war kein gescheites Fatbike-Treffen, sondern nur eine Ansammlung Verrückter (größtenteils ohne Fatbike)


Naja, Taunus ist aber auch kein Kindergarten, knifflig isses dort auch 
Aber das hat @wartool ja schon mehrfach sehr exakt beschrieben was einen dort erwartet.


----------



## mtbbee (10. März 2014)

ach was, Hauptsache es geht berghoch - bergab gehts immer  ... sorry, war glaube ich ein anderer Thread


----------



## Bumble (10. März 2014)

Grad noch eins von mir entdeckt:


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. März 2014)

franz.p. schrieb:


> meins war am Sonntag unterwegs...


Schickes Teil. Zeig das doch mal in Farbe.


----------



## dukestah (11. März 2014)

@kokopelliyeti @scylla welchen luftdruck fahrt ihr in solchen umgebungen? bin selbst noch am erfahrungen sammeln und da wäre das eine hilfreiche information


----------



## Bumble (11. März 2014)

Bei mir warens am Samstag 0.35bar, das absolute Minimum was bei meinem Gewicht möglich ist.


----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

is mir mittlerweile auch wurscht (solange die Fahrtechnik noch unterirdisch ist brauch ich auch keinen durchoptimierten Luftdruck, bringt ja nix). Als groben Anhaltspunkt lass ich soviel ab, bis ich mit der Faust den Reifen ca. halb eingedrückt bekomme.
Als ich noch drauf geachtet habe, war ca. 0,3 Bar vorne im Lou und ca. 0,4-0,5 Bar hinten im Nate am angenehmsten.


----------



## dukestah (11. März 2014)

na das ist ja schon mal ne richtung, bewege mich auch so in diesem bereich obwohl ich alles größer 0,4 im nate schon als sehr unkomfortabel und rutschig empfinde, unter 0,2 fährt der nate nicht mehr geradeaus, also bleibt ja sowieso nicht viel spielraum
hattet ihr bei solchen steinigen passagen schon snakebites oder andere probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> hattet ihr bei solchen steinigen passagen schon snakebites oder andere probleme?



Mit Nate ja, mit Lou nein.
Die größere Höhe des Lou verhindert Durchschläge, noch nie nen Plattfuss gehabt 
Allerdings fahr ich im Lou auch den etwas schwereren Conti-DH-Schlauch.


----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

0,3 Bar im 27TPI Nate hab ich anfangs gemacht (und auch penibel nachgemessen). Da musste ich aber auf Flowstrecken stellenweise schon eher mit angezogener Bremse fahren, weil ich gleich mal die Felge zu spüren gekriegt habe. Daher hinten lieber mehr. Schlauch flicken und mit der Minipumpe aufpumpen finde ich unkomfortabeler als einen etwas härteren Reifen.
Wenn man langsam im Felsenmeer rumturnt ist das alles eher kein Problem.


----------



## svennox (11. März 2014)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Schrabinski auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....viele ...VIELE...extrem tolle Bilder, GLÜCKWUNSCH...du bist der Gewinner !!!


----------



## hoodride (11. März 2014)

Wir Mainzer sind jetzt auch nicht mehr einsam!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> @kokopelliyeti @scylla welchen luftdruck fahrt ihr in solchen umgebungen? bin selbst noch am erfahrungen sammeln und da wäre das eine hilfreiche information


Ich schätze das waren so 0,5 Bar. Der Reifen hat schön am Fels geklebt  und sogar auf rutschigem Laub am Steilhang!


----------



## franz.p. (11. März 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Schickes Teil. Zeig das doch mal in Farbe.


ohhh,schwarz!!!


----------



## franz.p. (11. März 2014)

Achtung Farbe?!!


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. März 2014)




----------



## stuhli (12. März 2014)

Ja.....da isses das FAT VADER 
@franz.p.  Und wie dopst es sich denn so und wie ist der Knard hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. März 2014)

nicht schlecht, der Stealth-Bomber


----------



## dukestah (12. März 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


>


auch sehr schön, kommt gut in matt, was ist das für eine sattelstütze? ist das hinten der knard auf marge lite felge?


----------



## franz.p. (12. März 2014)

ja Knard auf Mirage Lite Felge!
fährt sich sehr geil!
Stütze IST eine RF Turbine-wird aber ersetzt!!!
es dopst super heute war es wieder draußen,
macht einfach Laune...


----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2014)

Dicksaufelsen




Step by Step
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1585133]
	
[/URL]
 
Should i stay or should i go?



Randzonenbalkon.....nein, dass ist nicht der Rotenstein!



Dahinten rechts endet die Weltscheibe...



hinter der Scheibe steht alles kopf!



Fatbikesingletrail


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. März 2014)

mir wird schwindlig...


----------



## aemkei77 (16. März 2014)

Schlammschlacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. März 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Fatbikesingletrail



war ja klar, dass diese fetten räder den ganzen wald kaputt machen!


----------



## Rocky10 (17. März 2014)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht!


----------



## svennox (18. März 2014)

.. @*Optimizer ..! ..*yeahh....dieses ON*ONE_FATY gefällt mir!
....liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, das nichts unnötiges an dem Teil verbaut ist,
zudem passt auch deine verbaute Gabel usw. echt gut,
vor allem aber, sind auch deine BILDER echt gut geworden und tragen somit zu einem positiven Gesamteindruck bei !!!


----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dicksaufelsen


Bei den aufgeklebten Löchern muss ich immer wieder schmunzeln


----------



## Optimizer (18. März 2014)

sieht mit nem gewissen Abstand aber täuschend echt aus.....


----------



## scylla (18. März 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> sieht mit nem gewissen Abstand aber täuschend echt aus.....



will heißen: du darfst im Sommer immer nur auf der anderen Straßenseite an der Eisdiele vorbeifahren, aber nie rein gehen, sonst fliegt der Schwindel auf


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> will heißen: du darfst im Sommer immer nur auf der anderen Straßenseite an der Eisdiele vorbeifahren, aber nie rein gehen, sonst fliegt der Schwindel auf



You made my day


----------



## Optimizer (18. März 2014)

Ich hoff doch, dass der Thomas bis zum Sommer meinen neuen Laufradsatz fertig hat...


----------



## Lotte.2000 (18. März 2014)

Fatty Paar-Zeitfahren auf dem Rennsteig  











Hier geht es weiter 

es grüßt René


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. März 2014)

Danke euch für die sehr schönen Eindrücke aus der Heimat! 
Dieses Jahr werde ich endlich auch den Thüringer Wald mit dem Fatbike erkunden können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annos (18. März 2014)

Mein Genesis Caribou hat jetzt auch seine erste Biwaktour hinter sich, geprägt von starker Gegensätzlichkeit:
am Freitag von Göttingen bis in den Harz harmonierte die sanfte Gegend hervorragend mit dem frühlingshaften Wetter




Nachts änderte sich das Wetter komplett, der morgendliche Regen im Nebel wurde irgendwann von leichtem Schneefall abgelöst, immerhin bekamen die Reifen noch Schnee (allerdings sehr alten) zu Gesicht:




Der Weg zum Brocken steinig, stürmisch und kalt:




Entlang der Ilse und vor allem entlang der Ilsenfälle zur Bahn in Bad Harzburg. Ich bin ganz begeistert was das fette Rad bergab alles kann, deutlich mehr als ich!
Sehr schön wars...


----------



## Berliner89 (20. März 2014)

Klasse Bilder hier! Ich war heute eine kleine Runde in Brandenburg draussen :-D




Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gertschi (23. März 2014)

Eins von oben mit Schnee ....




und eins von unten ohne.




schwarz macht schlank 

Grüße


----------



## franz.p. (26. März 2014)

mal wieder WS...





Anhang anzeigen 281859


----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2014)

Mit Nicolai hatte ich bis jetzt (oder bis vor kurzem) nicht viel am Hut, aber das fette Argon ich wirklich ein schöner Batzen Aluminium. Da ist sogar der 4-Kant-Hinterbau absolut passend.


----------



## stuhli (27. März 2014)

@franz.p.  - hab garnet mitbekommen dass Du da Bilder gemacht hast....cooool


----------



## franz.p. (27. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit Nicolai hatte ich bis jetzt (oder bis vor kurzem) nicht viel am Hut, aber das fette Argon ich wirklich ein schöner Batzen Aluminium. Da ist sogar der 4-Kant-Hinterbau absolut passend.


Hi BigJohn,
ja und es fährt Affengeil...


----------



## svennox (27. März 2014)

..ich hab mich auch in das *nicolai Argon FatBike *verliebt !!!   

guru39 seins, finde ich immer noch am genialsten, UND stehe deshalb auch mit ihm in Verhandlungen !


----------



## franz.p. (27. März 2014)

@stuhli 
ja du warst so vertieft beim quatschen....
da habe ich gedacht;da mach ich gleich mal ein Fates Foto;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (27. März 2014)

keine wirkliche tour aber ein arbeitsweg mit umwegen


----------



## stuhli (27. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit Nicolai hatte ich bis jetzt (oder bis vor kurzem) nicht viel am Hut, aber das fette Argon ich wirklich ein schöner Batzen Aluminium. Da ist sogar der 4-Kant-Hinterbau absolut passend.


 
und leicht ist das Teil auch noch....2,5 Kilo weniger als mein Fatty.
Das Argon ist zwar kleiner, aber das allein machts nicht aus....Der LRS is auch leichter....Die Gabel sowieso - aber da kommt bei mir auch noch die Carbon-Gabel von On1 rein.

@franz.p. - jo und dann fast den Rucksack stehn lassen


----------



## jmr-biking (27. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> keine wirkliche tour aber ein arbeitsweg mit umwegen



So mache ich das auch immer!


----------



## jmr-biking (27. März 2014)

Unterwegs in den Eifel-Ardennen...











Mehr Fotos wie immer hier: Klick


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. März 2014)

Müsst ihr nicht mal arbeiten????   .......... 

Ach ja, wenn ich groß bin, dann....


----------



## mtbhb (27. März 2014)

ok, das bin nicht ich, aber Respekt vor der Leistung

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1591667

Cape Epic mit dem Fatbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. März 2014)

Sehr geil!


----------



## zoomer (27. März 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sehr geil!



In den News und normalen Foren kommt das natürlich nicht so cool rüber
wie unter uns,
aber der Typ ist an sich eher einer der interessanteren Radfahrer.


----------



## dukestah (28. März 2014)

jepp, find ich auch super, vorallem scheint bei ihm nicht ständig was kaputt zu gehen


----------



## Fabeymer (30. März 2014)




----------



## gnss (30. März 2014)

Lüneburger Heide:









Mit einem normalen Rad meidet man die Sandlöcher, mit dem Fatty sucht man sie.


----------



## titzy (30. März 2014)

So, von mir auch mal was aktuelles von gestern, ein Fatty im Langstreckentest.




*Hat sich gut geschlagen, war bei dem Sand- und Pflasterstrassenanteil unterwegs nicht die schlechteste Wahl was den Komfort anbelangt*.

Gemacht wurde die Tour auch nur, um diese Prachtexemplare abzulichten: die Adonisröschen an den Oderhängen von Lebus/Mallnow!




*(Details dazu gibt es die Tage dann hier nachzulesen)*

Ach und weil wir grade dabei sind Bilder zu posten, noch schnell was von letzter Woche: Innerstädtische Wartungsarbeiten am Fatty!




*Bikeständer vorhanden ...*





*...der "Eimer" für die Mantelmontage und das gleichmässige aufpumpen ebenso!*

Was noch fehlte war der mobile Kompressor.  So dauerte das dann halt ein Stück bis die Luft wieder drauf war.
Wie der Platten zustande kam ist auch noch nicht gänzlich geklärt, es war aber definitiv kein Snackebit.


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2014)

gnss schrieb:


>


 
Gleiches Bike und Trikot. Wo können wir uns treffen, um mal ne Partnerlooktour zu machen???


Gestern gings mal wieder hoch hinaus:


----------



## gnss (31. März 2014)

Hamburg oder Harz, alles andere ist für mich Norditalien. Wobei ich die Woche nach Ostern in Norditalien bin.


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2014)

Cool...ich bin die Woche vor Ostern geschäftlich im Nordharz!


----------



## gnss (31. März 2014)

In der Woche Harz funktioniert bei mir nicht, eher an Schönwetter Wochenenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (31. März 2014)

Dank Sommerzeit heute Abend mal nen Gipfel gemacht.




Gruss
Holland.


----------



## svennox (1. April 2014)

...tolles salsa fatty 

ps. ..von dem Teil darfste ruhig noch weitere schöne, viele Aufnahmen zeigen !!!


----------



## rayc (1. April 2014)

@Holland, sehr schönes Rad!
Hintergrund sieht ebenfalls sehr schick aus.

Ray


----------



## Optimizer (1. April 2014)

Eben unterwegs mit dem neuen Flatback Sterling:






Und das iss nixgud:


----------



## dukestah (1. April 2014)

ouch, das ist ärgerlich, ist das schlauchfrei? nicht das ich da jetzt drauf rumhacken will, der reifen sieht nur so extrem leer aus...


----------



## Optimizer (1. April 2014)

Nein. War ein q-tubes Schlauch drin. Schöner Snakebite nach Aufschlag an einem Baumstumpf.


----------



## zoomer (1. April 2014)

Mit wie viel Bar/Gewicht bist Du denn normalerweise so unterwegs ?

Ich hätte ja eigentlich auch gerne mal weniger als 0,7/0,5 Bar im Floater drin.
Merke aber bei Stufen bzw. Randsteinen dass da nicht viel weniger geht,
da gefühlt kurz vor dem Anschlag an der Felge.


----------



## titzy (1. April 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja eigentlich auch gerne mal weniger als 0,7/0,5 Bar im Floater drin.
> Merke aber bei Stufen bzw. Randsteinen dass da nicht viel weniger geht,
> da gefühlt kurz vor dem Anschlag an der Felge.



Geht mit ähnlich! Beim Floater bin ich hinten mal bis auf 0,65 bar runter, das ist bei Treppenauffahrten mir dann aber schon zu grenzwertig gewesen. Sonst auch idR 0,7-0,75 bar hinten.

Der 27TPI Nate kam mir da etwas steifer vor, wobei ich da auch das Gefühl vom Stufenkontakt mit der Felge auf der Treppe hatte.
Vorne ist bei mir auch mit 0,5-0,55 recht OK, das Vorderrad wird ja meist etwas angelupft.
Die 0,5/0,7 bar jetzt auf dem Hüsker Dü waren mir am Sonntag auf der Treppe auch etwas zu wenig.
Das Gewicht pendelt sich bei mir meist so um die 85kg ein + Rucksack (=Werkstatt )

Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob sich das Verhalten/Gefühl im schlauchlos Modus etwas verbessern würde, bzw es einem dann mehr egal wäre, da es ja dann keine Snackbites gibt, dir kann das Ding höchstens von der Felge ploppen.


----------



## zoomer (1. April 2014)

Na dann wären da für mich eher 0.8/0,6 angesagt.
(Meine Werkstatt ist grösser)


Damit bin ich auch schon gefahren.
Gefühlt (!) hab ich auf Asphalt mit knappen 0,7/0,5 weniger Rollwiderstand,
zumindest, auf jedem Untergrund einschliesslich Gras, der gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. April 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob sich das Verhalten/Gefühl im schlauchlos Modus etwas verbessern würde, bzw es einem dann mehr egal wäre, da es ja dann keine Snackbites gibt, dir kann das Ding höchstens von der Felge ploppen.



Snakebites (=Schlangenbiss, nicht Imbissbiss) kann man auch ohne Schlauch haben. Hab ich am schmalbereiften Radl schon geschafft. Das braucht aber so einen Impact, dass nicht nur der Reifen sondern auch die Felge was abkriegt.




Stichwort Luftdruck: ca. 0,3 Bar im Lou, ca. 60kg on top, ganz stinknormale regelmäßige Treppe (runter). Weniger wäre definitiv ungesund


----------



## zoomer (1. April 2014)

Ist das mit dem Luftdruck linear zu verstehen ?


Dann passt das bei mir schon so 



Rauf oder sogar beim Runter ?
Runter sah mein Floater aber noch nie so verhutzelt aus ... (Oder ?)


----------



## titzy (1. April 2014)

Vorletzen Sonntag bin ich mal mit 1,8 bar aufn HüDü hinten drauf losgefahren.
Das fuhr sich erst komisch! Rolleigenschaft aufn Asphalt war zwar top, aber die Bordsteinkanten waren alle so hart!  Man prallte so extrem daran ab oder rutschte in nem spitzen Winkel richtig ungewöhlich ab.
Als wir dann zu oben bebilderten Zwangspause mit Schlauchwechsel kamen, ist mir auch einfallen, das ich die Luft ja nach dem setzen lassen des Mantels hätte wieder ablassen sollen  ... (Ach und falls die Frage aufkommt, ich hatte nicht den Platten hinten!)
Mit 0,7 bar war dann die Welt wieder in Ordnung. 

@scylla
Danke für den Tipp, musste jetzt selber feiern als ich das gelesen hab. ^^
Ab und an sollte man doch etwas Korrektur lesen, aber das ichs gleich 2x geschafft hab da draus was Essbares zu machen .

Und ich merke das auch immer recht deutlich, das es beim Treppe hochfahren auch extrem von der "Aufprallgeschwindigkeit" abhängt. Immer gut vor dem Erstkontakt abbremsen, leicht ranrollen und schön im kleinen Gang gleichmässig hocheiern.
Klappt meist besser als mit Fullspeed und Schwung zu versuchen.
Aber was macht man dann mit nem Schlauchlos-Snakebit? Die Dichtmilch wirds ja dann bestimmt auch nicht mehr richten, jetzt mal ganz abgesehen von dem Spass den die Felge im abrollverhalten verursacht?


----------



## scylla (1. April 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Rauf oder sogar beim Runter ?
> Runter sah mein Floater aber noch nie so verhutzelt aus ... (Oder ?)



Vorderrad und runter. 
Sowas sieht man meistens erst auf Fotos, wenn man's aufm Trail merkt kann man gewöhnlich gleich das Flickzeug zücken. Ich hab mich auch erschrocken, als ich das auf dem Bild gesehen habe


----------



## titzy (1. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Vorderrad und runter.
> Sowas sieht man meistens erst auf Fotos, wenn man's aufm Trail merkt kann man gewöhnlich gleich das Flickzeug zücken. Ich hab mich auch erschrocken, als ich das auf dem Bild gesehen habe


Ich hab mich auch das erste mal erschrocken, als ich jemanden mit meinen Fatty hab probefahren lassen.
Als ich dann gesehen hab wie der Reifen da schon im Stand/auf Asphalt "arbeitet" wenn man auf den Rad etwas auf und ab hüpft, wurde mir zunächst auch anders zumute.
Man selber bekommt das ja von oben nicht so direkt mit, ist vielleicht auch besser so.


----------



## dukestah (2. April 2014)

zwar schon von letzter woche aber eher bin ich nicht dazu gekommen, angenehme feierabendrunde bei fantastischem wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (2. April 2014)

yeahhh ..kaum Winter gehabt und schon kommt der Frühling mit sommerliche Bike Temperaturen,
schönes fatty(Wald)Foto im übrigen !!!


----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2014)

Fatbike-Frühling...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. April 2014)

Gestern mit @hoodride aufm Fatbike unterwegs gewesen. Feierabendrunde vor der Haustür, trotzdem 30km und 700Hm und 12000 Spaßeinheiten. Doppelpack-Mukluk macht Laune!






]



]


----------



## zoomer (3. April 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ]




Wow !

Ihr seid von der Mauer runter gedropped 



Und wozu steht die Mauer da überhaupt mitten im Wald


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. April 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wow !
> 
> Ihr seid von der Mauer runter gedropped
> 
> ...


Das ist wohl eine ehem. Wehrmachtsschießanlage, sie wurde laut Googlesuche schon von der Reichswehr benutzt. Die große Querwand auf dem Erdwall ist demnach der Kugelfang, davor der Scheibenbunker und in Richtung der Aarstraße stehen noch ein paar Begrenzungsmauern.

Hat seinen besonderen Reiz, die Ecke...


----------



## aemkei77 (3. April 2014)

War auch im Wald unterwegs,
gleich die neue Cam ausprobiert


----------



## Dutshlander (3. April 2014)

Hoffentlich war die Tour nicht so anstrengend wie die Munsik


----------



## Fabeymer (4. April 2014)

Die Musik, gerade in Verbindung mit dem Benutzerbild, ist ziemlich geil!


----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2014)

Benutzt du da nen Brustgurt? Sieht sehr wackelfrei aus...


----------



## dukestah (4. April 2014)

cooles video!
die chesty aufnahmen werden in der regel schon echt gut, nachteil, unterschiedlicher blinkwinkel im sitzen bzw im stehen und die videos sind selten leinwand geeignet weil einem einfach schlecht wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (4. April 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Die Musik, gerade in Verbindung mit dem Benutzerbild, ist ziemlich geil!


Danke, Musikauswahl kostet mich auch meist gleich viel Zeit wie der ganze Rest (ist bei komerzieller Musik leichter, die kennt man besser). Schnitt muss auch dazu passen.



Optimizer schrieb:


> Benutzt du da nen Brustgurt? Sieht sehr wackelfrei aus...


Brustgurt und Sony Cam mit Stabi



dukestah schrieb:


> cooles video!
> die chesty aufnahmen werden in der regel schon echt gut, nachteil, unterschiedlicher blinkwinkel im sitzen bzw im stehen und die videos sind selten leinwand geeignet weil einem einfach schlecht wird


Danke! Ja die Blickwinkel sind mit Brustgurt echt ein Problem, wenn die Steigung wechselt, da ist die Cam am Helm besser. Von der Perspektive aber der Brustgurt - das nächste mal mit 2 Cameras


----------



## jmr-biking (4. April 2014)

Lockere Runde heute durch die Gerolsteiner Wälder...


----------



## flatrider (4. April 2014)

Hier noch etwas von letzter Woche mit Fabe zusammen.




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukestah (4. April 2014)

wow, cooler flug


----------



## svennox (5. April 2014)

..bewegete Bilder sind auch schön ! 

von .. @Der Kokopelli


----------



## dukestah (5. April 2014)

heute mal die strecken gefahren die ich sonst mit dem trailbike beacker und dank 'rücksichtsvoller' forstwirtschaft war das größtenteils nur mit einem fatbike befahrbar 
bin auch sehr angetan vom kurvengrip des nate, da hinkt highroller und ardent aber mächtig hinterher, trotz vollfederung
und die neuangebauten click'r pedale haben sich auch bewährt, ich habe die auf einseitig umgebaut weil ich doch ab und an stellen habe wo ich nicht einrasten will


----------



## hcr-factory (6. April 2014)

Kleine Runde,  40 km auf heimischen Feld und Waldwegen.


----------



## hcr-factory (6. April 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 283962 Anhang anzeigen 283963

Kleine Runde,  40 km auf heimischen Feld und Waldwegen.


----------



## Xtrainer (6. April 2014)

hcr-factory schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 283962 Anhang anzeigen 283963
> 
> Kleine Runde,  40 km auf heimischen Feld und Waldwegen.




Is das der neue Helm von DC??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hcr-factory (6. April 2014)

Xtrainer schrieb:


> Is das der neue Helm von DC??



Japp, mit Carboneinlage und sehr guter Belüftung!


----------



## zoomer (6. April 2014)

hcr-factory schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 283962



Ach, seuftz 


Fügt sich so schön in die Umgebung ein 
Und so ein LKW-Noppenschlauch am Hinterrad hat einfach was.
Was für ein Back-End.


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2014)

*"Schaltet den Schmerz ab. Schnell."*





*Kippender Horizont*





*The Royal Pavilion*


----------



## dukestah (9. April 2014)

das sieht immer so geputzt aus, du fährst das bestimmt mit dem auto zu diesen plätzen und machst nur schöne bilder


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2014)

Genau! Und hab immer schon den Radweg zu den Plätzen genommen...  Ich hab das Fatty Ende Februar zuletzt geputzt und seither war es halt wirklich trocken bei uns...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. April 2014)

Nein, in der Pfalz werden die Trails schön sauber gemacht und gefegt.  Ich konnt`s nicht glauben, aber hab`s mit eigenen Augen dann mal gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nein, in der Pfalz werden die Trails schön sauber gemacht und gefegt.  Ich konnt`s nicht glauben, aber hab`s mit eigenen Augen dann mal gesehen.


 Dann weiß ich genau, wo du unterwegs warst. Ich war übrigens gestern in der Kernzone/Biosphärenreservat. Da wird nix gekehrt....auch keine Wege instandgehalten......aua....meine Beine jucken und kratzen immer noch....


----------



## stuhli (9. April 2014)

Zeckenalarm....immer schön die Haxen einschmieren.


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Zeckenalarm....immer schön die Haxen einschmieren.


 Es waren eher die vielen Dornen auf der Forstautobahn, welche sich zum Pfad verjüngte, welcher zur Wildnis verjüngte.....


----------



## stuhli (9. April 2014)

So nen - leider zu kurzen - schönen Flowtrail haben wir hier auch.
Im Sommer reisst es Dir zum Schluß fast die klamotten vom Leib und man sieht danach aus, als ob man im SadoMaso Studio war. Meine Frau schaut mich dann immer so scheel an.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. April 2014)

Waren gestern mit sieben Fatbikes unterwegs rund um den Feldberg im Taunus...


 

 

 

 


3x Salsa Mukluk 
2x On-One Fatty
1x Muru Witjira 
1x Surly Moonlander
Ein Quoten-301 war auch dabei


----------



## aemkei77 (13. April 2014)

Da ich dieses Wochenende krank war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und das bei super Wetter 
hatte ich Zeit, die Aufnahmen von letztem Sonntag zu schneiden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Waren gestern mit sieben Fatbikes unterwegs rund um den Feldberg im Taunus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön war's.


----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2014)

Ein Ellbogen-Protektor als Schutzblech?


----------



## Sleyvas (14. April 2014)

Eher ein Mukluk als Packesel


----------



## zoomer (14. April 2014)

Rahmenschutzfolie war aus ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (15. April 2014)

Wollte die Bilder eigentlich letzte Woche schon mal reinstellen, hab es dann aber vergessen. Naja, besser spät als nie.


----------



## Staanemer (15. April 2014)

*Artgerechte Haltung.*

Nur um mal klar zu stellen was ich damit meine, wenn ich sage: ich fahre mit dem Fatty im Schnee.

Mehr Bilder und einen kleinen Bericht gibt es bei Facebook.

Wenn Euch wieder mal ein scheuklappenbesetzer Superheld erzählen will, dass man was anderes als 1x10 oder 11 nicht braucht, weil es für alles reicht, dann dürft Ihr den gerne auf mein Album verweisen.


----------



## zoomer (15. April 2014)

Man braucht am Fatbike höchstens 1x10 Antrieb


----------



## ziploader (15. April 2014)

So? 
Grundsatzdiskussion? 
Bin über 2x10 glücklich. 

cu
Marcus

Gesendet aus dem Internet!  ;-)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. April 2014)

ziploader schrieb:


> So?
> Grundsatzdiskussion?
> Bin über 2x10 glücklich.
> 
> ...


Ironie Tags nicht gefunden??


----------



## svennox (16. April 2014)

@Staanemer ..tolle Fotos
..und geniale FAT_ACTION im Schnee ..
bin gegeistert ! ..TOP


----------



## jmr-biking (16. April 2014)

Mit so tollen Schneefotos kann ich leider nicht mithalten. 





Die ganze Tour wie immer in meinem Tourtagebuch: Klick


----------



## Optimizer (16. April 2014)

Feierabendrunde:


----------



## gnss (16. April 2014)

Eckertalsperre. Warst du nicht ins MSB? Wo bist du los, welche Wege bist du gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (17. April 2014)

Ich kam leider zu spät von der Arbeit weg. Bin von Abberoden an der Ecker entlang hoch zur Sperre. Dann weiter Scharfenstein, Hermannsklippe und über Stempelsbuche dann den Pfad die Ilsefälle runter. Über Ilsenburg dann wieder zurück. War zwar kurz aber trotzdem schön. Wetter hat sich Gott sei Dank gestern noch zum besseren gekehrt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. April 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mit so tollen Schneefotos kann ich leider nicht mithalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, dass du im Taunus nicht dabei warst...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. April 2014)

Vielleicht ergibt sich irgendwann mal die Gelegenheit...


----------



## cubation (17. April 2014)

Die Ecktalsperre schön. Und das bei dem Wetter. Da habe ich auch noch ein Foto vom Dezember. 






Sonntag gehts endlich auch mal wieder ab in den Harz, nur dieses mal mit den CC Pfeilen. 


Thomas


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. April 2014)

War mal in anderen Gefilden unterwegs, kaum Höhenmeter, aber trotzdem sehr schön...

Rheinufer bei Walluf:



Da kamen die Reifen sogar mal mit Sand in Berührung, erstaunlich wie sich das Ding da durchwühlt...




Letzte Woche mit dem großen Kleinen unterwegs gewesen, ähnliche Proportionen:


----------



## Fabeymer (18. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (20. April 2014)

frohe ostern:


----------



## Girl (20. April 2014)

Das vielleicht einzige Fatbike im Emsland?


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. April 2014)

Zwei Fattys im Vinschgau










Vom 17.-20.4. hatten wir ein Freeridetraining mit Vinschgaubike.
Am dritten Tag hat es dann leider geregnet und geschneit , also wurden die Fattys mitgenommen ( wegen dem genialen Gripp  )

Nur hätten wir einfach nicht probieren sollen , an den schnellen Enduros dran zu bleiben 

Mir hats deswegen die hintere Felge zerbeult und etwas später auch noch einen Plattfuß eingebracht 

Mein Kumpel hatte kurz darauf gleich auch noch zwei Platten an seinem Fatty 

Ich kann nur sagen:

Selber schuld wenn man zu schnell über grobe Steine brettert 

Ein weiteres Problem war auch noch der Fattytransport im Shuttle.

Da die Reifen einfach nicht in die schmalbrüstigen  Halterungen auf dem Anhänger passen wollten , durften unsere Rädchen im Kofferraum mitfahren 

Gruß,Jürgen


----------



## Rocky10 (21. April 2014)

kleines Osterabenteuer mit meinem Dickschiff, aufgerüstet mit Mountain Goad 20er Ritzel vorne. Absolut genial, jeder Anstieg ist ab sofort auch mit Gepäck fahrbar.
Ich bin sicher, mein Pugs werde ich nie mehr verkaufen....


----------



## Staanemer (21. April 2014)

Uih, das war knapp:





Frohe Ostern!


----------



## dorfmann (21. April 2014)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> kleines Osterabenteuer mit meinem Dickschiff, aufgerüstet mit Mountain Goad 20er Ritzel vorne. Absolut genial, jeder Anstieg ist ab sofort auch mit Gepäck fahrbar.
> Ich bin sicher, mein Pugs werde ich nie mehr verkaufen....



Schöne Lagerfeuerromantik. So ein Feuer am Waldrand würde hier bei uns aber richtig massiven Ärger geben 
Wäre bei der Trockenheit zur Zeit aber auch ziemlich leichtsinnig !


----------



## Optimizer (21. April 2014)

Heute gabs Familienausflug auf ne Pfälzerwaldhütte:


----------



## Holland (21. April 2014)

Dem Kleinen links fehlt ein Körbchen am Bike. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Staanemer (21. April 2014)

Mit dem FISH EYE unterwegs...


----------



## himbeerquark (22. April 2014)

kurze Rast am Bächlein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. April 2014)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> kurze Rast am Bächlein


OMG, da kann @scylla aber heimgehen mit ihrem Möchtegern-Augenkrebs-Rad 
Aber schönes Motiv! Und diese Reifenfarbe scheint ja im Moment schwer angesagt zu sein!
Oder haut On-One die zur Zeit öfter mal "aus Versehen" raus?


----------



## himbeerquark (22. April 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Oder haut On-One die zur Zeit öfter mal "aus Versehen" raus?


Für den Einstieg ins Fatbike, sind die 40 GBP zusammen mit dem On-One Fatty Wheelset zum einen preislich vertretbarer als Surly Komponeneten, zum anderen binnen weniger Tage geliefert und nicht ausverkauft, *am aller wichtigsten aber:* *Bunt! *


----------



## Rocky10 (22. April 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Schöne Lagerfeuerromantik. So ein Feuer am Waldrand würde hier bei uns aber richtig massiven Ärger geben
> Wäre bei der Trockenheit zur Zeit aber auch ziemlich leichtsinnig !



Echt? Nee du, das ist bei uns absolut kein Problem. Allerdings wirkt das Feuer auf dem Foto auch sehr gross.
Und Abend um 21.00 ist in dieser Gegend nichts mehr unterwegs was nur 2 Beine hat.


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2014)




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. April 2014)

Pinkelt da jemand hinter den Baum? ?


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Pinkelt da jemand hinter den Baum? ?




Ich vermute ja, dass da jemand nicht mit aufs Foto wollte ;-)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. April 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Und was geschah als nächstes???
Bitte wählen:
(1) lässig zog er das 4,8er Vorderrad hoch und droppte die kleine Feldkante herunter. Der Durchschlag am Hinterreifen störte ihn nur kurz...
(2) der Helfer, der sich hinter dem Rad vesteckte lies die Sitzstrebe los und Bumble fiel auf der Stelle um...
(3) Bumble entschied sich für die vermeindliche Chickenline schräg rechts, doch unten tauchte die Federgabel tief ein und er stieg im Cowboy Style vom Bike ab...
(4) Der Special FX Spezialist war mit seiner Arbeit zufrieden, er schaltete den Hintergrund aus, Bumble schob sein Bike aus dem Bluebox-Bereich und der Helfer räumte den Deko-Baum aus dem Weg und kehrte die Dreck-Krümel vom Boden...
(5) Plötzlich merkte Bumble, das die Reifen so sehr am Fels klebten, dass eine Weiterfahrt nicht mehr möglich war. Er ließ das Bike schweren Herzens zurück und setzte die Tour zu Fuß fort...
(6) Der schon enorm stark gammelnde Rahmen überlebte diese letzte Steilabfahrt leider nicht, herabtropfender Schweiß gab dem bereits geschwächte Material den Rest. Noch auf dem Trail bestellte sich Bumble per Smartphone bei vollfett.de einen neuen Rahmen...


----------



## scylla (23. April 2014)

(7) x

die Zeugen sind zu immerwährendem Schweigen verpflichtet, und du wirst es nie erfahren


----------



## Berliner89 (23. April 2014)

Ich war über Ostern mit ein paar Leuten zur Oster Feuer Party in  Brandenburg unterwegs. Gruß aus Berlin 







Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (23. April 2014)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Ich war über Ostern mit ein paar Leuten zur Oster Feuer Party in  Brandenburg unterwegs. Gruß aus Berlin Anhang anzeigen 287731Anhang anzeigen 287732Anhang anzeigen 287733
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


sehr schön!
wie fährt sich das so mit den taschen? stehen ja schon etwas weiter ab als bei einem standard trekking bike...


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2014)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Ich war über Ostern mit ein paar Leuten zur Oster Feuer Party in  Brandenburg unterwegs.



Und da hast du nur so ein paar lausige Garagenbilder für uns?  

Musstest du das ganze Brennholz fürs Osterfeuer mitbringen?


----------



## Berliner89 (23. April 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und da hast du nur so ein paar lausige Garagenbilder für uns?
> 
> Musstest du das ganze Brennholz fürs Osterfeuer mitbringen?



Nein leider ist das handy 10 Minuten später aus meiner trikottasche geplumpst und zersplittert XD ivh muss mal gucken ob jemand anderes novh ein paar Bilder hat! In den Taschen waren 2 zelte,3 Schlafsäcke, 3 isomatten,Musik und 4 Blei Akkus plus Klamotten und waschzeug. Zeitweise war so schwer bepackt das fahren unmöglich war selbst bei 10 kmh hat das geschwungen vom feinsten Haha 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (23. April 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Bumbles Fatty hat heute übrigens die Chance, FDT zu werden 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1609519?in=potdPool


----------



## dukestah (23. April 2014)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Nein leider ist das handy 10 Minuten später aus meiner trikottasche geplumpst und zersplittert XD ivh muss mal gucken ob jemand anderes novh ein paar Bilder hat! In den Taschen waren 2 zelte,3 Schlafsäcke, 3 isomatten,Musik und 4 Blei Akkus plus Klamotten und waschzeug. Zeitweise war so schwer bepackt das fahren unmöglich war selbst bei 10 kmh hat das geschwungen vom feinsten Haha
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


also ich bin ja schon fan von redundanter ausrüstung, aber 2x zelt und 3x schlafsack/isomatte ist schon bissel schräg. hast du das für andere mit transportiert?


----------



## gnss (23. April 2014)

das klingt total nach spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Bumbles Fatty hat heute übrigens die Chance, FDT zu werden


 
Hää ? Wer war das denn ?


----------



## BigJohn (23. April 2014)

alle, die wie ich geliked haben


----------



## rayc (23. April 2014)

glaube ich nicht. 

In die Auswahl für FdT kommt man per Auswahl durch das Forumsteam.
Welches Bild dann FdT wird, entscheiden dann die "Likes".
Theoretisch könnte ein nicht zur Auswahl stehendes Foto mehr "Likes" haben/bekommen.

ray


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2014)

Darf man da als ehemaliger Gefängnisinsasse da überhaupt teilnehmen ?


----------



## zoomer (23. April 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Darf man da als ehemaliger Gefängnisinsasse da überhaupt teilnehmen ?



Kann schon sein dass man Dich kurz vor dem Ziel noch
schnell disqualifiziert ...


----------



## scylla (23. April 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Darf man da als ehemaliger Gefängnisinsasse da überhaupt teilnehmen ?



vielleicht ist das eine Resozialisierungsmaßnahme


----------



## zoomer (23. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das eine Resozialisierungsmaßnahme



Bei einem Fatbikefahrer ?
Wohl kaum.

Vergebliche Mühe.


----------



## dukestah (23. April 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Darf man da als ehemaliger Gefängnisinsasse da überhaupt teilnehmen ?


streng genommen war es ja eher eine verbannung  
wenn ich jetzt noch politisch verfolgt sage droht mir bestimmt das gleiche


----------



## rayc (23. April 2014)

jaja, die schweren Jungs auf ihren dicken Bikes. 

zur Tarnung hat @Bumble seine Lederjacke zuhause gelassen und alle seinen Tattoos verdeckt.


----------



## zoomer (23. April 2014)

Wahrscheinlich geht's bei FdW gar nicht um's Fatbike,
die haben alle Bumble geliked.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (23. April 2014)

aber bei aktuell 24 zu 40 stimmen des führenden bildes sieht es nicht ganz so gut aus, da müssen wir 'dicken' mal noch bissel gas geben


----------



## Fabeymer (23. April 2014)




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2014)

Wo biste denn unterwegs? Sieht mir nach den Staaten aus...


----------



## Fabeymer (23. April 2014)

Haha, reingefallen! 

Ist an bzw. _in _der Isar zwischen Fall und Vorderriß. 

1a Fatbike-Revier dort, gerade jetzt, wo es so wenig Niederschlag wie lange nicht mehr gegeben hat.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2014)

Ui, krass! Ich hätte ja einige Körperteile verwettet, dass du jeden Moment mit Grizzlies um die Wette nach Lachs angelst.
Besonders die Steinsorte an den Hängen schickt gewaltig!


----------



## Fabeymer (23. April 2014)

Jap, die Gegend dort heißt nicht umsonst "Bayrisch Columbia". War echt ein schöner Trip, leider wurde am zweiten Tag das Wetter ziemlich übel und es ging früher zurück als geplant. Aber demnächst wird ein neuer Versuch unternommen!  

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2014)

Wahnsinn!


----------



## Fabeymer (23. April 2014)

Danke! Freut mich, wenn's gefällt.


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Und was geschah als nächstes???
> Bitte wählen:
> (1) lässig zog er das 4,8er Vorderrad hoch und droppte die kleine Feldkante herunter. Der Durchschlag am Hinterreifen störte ihn nur kurz...
> (2) der Helfer, der sich hinter dem Rad vesteckte lies die Sitzstrebe los und Bumble fiel auf der Stelle um...
> ...



Hast die Woche Urlaub oder nix zu tun auf Arbeit ? 

Es war ne Mischung aus Punkt 3 ohne abtauchende Gabel  (echt geil, die bleibt bei solchen Aktionen fast auf Starrgabel-Niveau) und natürlich auch Punkt 6, der Rahmen gammelt wild vor sich hin, den Winter wird der wohl garnicht mehr erleben 

Punkt 4 ist aber auch cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. April 2014)

Bah, Farbeimer, äh,Fabeymer, das ist da aber gar nicht schön ... 



Berliner89 schrieb:


> Ich war über Ostern mit ein paar Leuten zur Oster Feuer Party in  Brandenburg unterwegs. Gruß aus Berlin Anhang anzeigen 287731Anhang anzeigen 287732Anhang anzeigen 287733



Na, wer sagt denn, dass mit mit einem Fahrrad nicht umziehen kann. Zwei- ,dreimal hin und her, schon ist der ganze Hausstand drüben.

@Bumble: Du warst exiliert. St. Helena-mäßig. Das ist was anderes als vorbestraft. Also schön weiter daneben, äh, also, ich meine, die Meinung sagen.


----------



## shibby68 (23. April 2014)

die columbia-nummer ist genial. würde ich auch gerne mal hin


----------



## cubation (23. April 2014)

Weil wir ihn ja letztens schon hier erwähnt hatten, hier ein Interview von Mannie Heyman über die Cape Epic Fatbike-Teilnahem: 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-epic-teilnahme-auf-dem-fatbike.1094058.2.htm


Thomas


----------



## mtbhb (24. April 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Weil wir ihn ja letztens schon hier erwähnt hatten, hier ein Interview von Mannie Heyman über die Cape Epic Fatbike-Teilnahem:
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-epic-teilnahme-auf-dem-fatbike.1094058.2.htm
> 
> ...



Na das macht mir ja Mut. Dachte mir ja auch das die Fattys mit Sand gut klar kommen sollten. Meine Planung ist ja noch immer die Strecke Douz nach Ksar Ghilane in Tunesien. Die Strecke bin ich ja schon ein paar Mal mit der Reiseenduro gefahren. Problem wird wohl nur das Wasser werden.


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. April 2014)

Nachdem sie schon zur Sprache brachten, dass man die Bikes inzwischen wechseln kann, kamen sie nicht mal darauf zu sprechen, dass er zuweilen mit einem 29+ LRS unterwegs war, woraus man nun die eigentlich interessanten Erkenntnisse hätte gewinnen können.
Schade!

Dennoch viel Erfolg für Mannie zur Etablierung der Fatbikes in Namibia! Klingt nach einem engagierten Plan!


----------



## Don Trailo (24. April 2014)

Fahrbereit
Allerdings der kabelsalat wird noch bearbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (24. April 2014)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



Seh ich das gerade richtig, dass du hinten den Lou und vorne den Nate drauf hast?
Geht vorne nicht breiter, oder warum diese "ungewöhnliche" Kombination?
(wobei vom Durchschlagschutz der Lou ja bestimmt deutlich besser ist hinten ist, wollen die meisten ja lieber vorne mehr Grip.)


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2014)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Fahrbereit
> Allerdings der kabelsalat wird noch bearbeitet



Deins ?

Berichte mal bitte wie du mit dem Schnellspanner klar kommst, bei mir lockert der sich immer.


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Geht vorne nicht breiter, oder warum diese "ungewöhnliche" Kombination?



Siehste doch bei mir dass der Lou auch vorne rein passt 

Mit Lou auf RD gehen aber nur ca. 90mm Federweg, mit dem Nate auf RD, so wie auf dem Bild, dürften schon 100mm oder sogar 110mm machbar sein.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. April 2014)

Ist ein testbike von einm Kumpel
Meinst du den Spanner an der carvergabel ?
Unauffällig


----------



## titzy (24. April 2014)

@Bumble, eben so war mir das auch in Erinnerung , deswegen ja die Frage nach dem Sinn für "schmal" vorne.


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2014)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ist ein testbike von einm Kumpel
> Meinst du den Spanner an der carvergabel ?
> Unauffällig


Naja, ist halt so ne Mischung aus Steckachse und Schnellspanner 

Krass dass ihr da keine Probleme habt, ist bei mir die reinste Katastrophe das Teil, absolut lebensgefährlich wenn man mitten im Trail merkt dass plötzlich das Vorderrad dank lockerem Spanner rumeiert obwohl man den vorher angeknallt hat.

Mit Schraubensicherung gehts jetzt vorerst, bekomme aber ne neue Achse zugeschickt vom Hersteller.


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2014)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Meinst du den Spanner an der carvergabel ?
> Unauffällig



Hab grade Rückmeldung von Singlespeed.nl aus Holland bekommen wo ich meine Gabel gekauft habe:

_"Das Problem war beim Hersteller bekannt. Mit der neue Achse soll das Problem nicht mehr da sein. Ich habe für andere Kunden auch neue Achsen bekommen."
_
Vielleicht habt ihr ja schon ne neue Achse und deshalb keine Probleme. 

Großes Lob an Singlespeed.nl für den Top-Service, auf meine Reklamation wurde super reagiert, genau so stell ich mir nen guten Kundenservice vor wenn mal was schief läuft.


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Und was geschah als nächstes???


----------



## zoomer (25. April 2014)

Kann es sein dass es da im Wald gerade insgesamt recht steil ist
und man beim über den Lenker gehen generell ein paar Höhenmeter
zum Bremsen benötigt ?

[Schauder]


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2014)

Ist ziemlich steil, aber sowas fährt man ja sehr langsam und kontrolliert, da kann wenig passieren wenn man mal absteigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (26. April 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>



..so gefällt mir ein on*one fatty


----------



## Optimizer (27. April 2014)

Gestern gab es ideales Fatty-Gelände:


----------



## Alter Ossi (27. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gestern gab es ideales Fatty-Gelände:


Ich halte ja eigentlich nix von dieser "Modeerscheinung" Fatbike! Aber das ist ja mal richtig geil! Fährst Du damit beim Gäsbock?


----------



## Optimizer (27. April 2014)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Ich halte ja eigentlich nix von dieser "Modeerscheinung" Fatbike! Aber das ist ja mal richtig geil! Fährst Du damit beim Gäsbock?



Wenn du das als Modeerscheinung bezeichnet, bist du hier definitiv falsch!
Aber zu deiner Frage: Da ich wieder die Startnummer 110 bzw. römisch "CX" habe, fahre ich ein anderes Geländefahrrad beim Gäsbock.


----------



## Bumble (27. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn du das als Modeerscheinung bezeichnet, bist du hier definitiv falsch!



Ist doch bei den Meisten so: Es wird belächelt weil man es einfach nicht versteht !
Alles was anders ist, können "normaldenkende" halt nicht so recht einordnen.
Was der Bauer........

Wobei ich deutlich mehr interessierte Beobachter habe als Dummbabbler, bei Zweiteren reagier ich halt einfach net


----------



## svennox (27. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gestern gab es ideales Fatty-Gelände:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..oohhjjaaaaa geniale fattyBilder


----------



## Alter Ossi (27. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn du das als Modeerscheinung bezeichnet, bist du hier definitiv falsch!
> Aber zu deiner Frage: Da ich wieder die Startnummer 110 bzw. römisch "CX" habe, fahre ich ein anderes Geländefahrrad beim Gäsbock.


Wollte niemanden was böses! Mir gefallen die Fatbikes sehr gut! Bloß müsst ihr zugeben, daß die, sagen wir, letzten 2 Jahre ein richtiger Hype darumgemacht wird! Also weitermachen!


----------



## Bumble (27. April 2014)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Bloß müsst ihr zugeben, daß die, sagen wir, letzten 2 Jahre ein richtiger Hype darumgemacht wird!


 
Hype ?  

Die breite Masse bekommts halt jetzt erst mit, weil sich auch die bekannten großen Hersteller einschalten und man öfter was davon liest.
Was das mit Hype zu tun hat versteh ich aber nicht.


----------



## Alter Ossi (27. April 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hype ?
> 
> Die breite Masse bekommts halt jetzt erst mit, weil sich auch die bekannten großen Hersteller einschalten und man öfter was davon liest.
> Was das mit Hype zu tun hat versteh ich aber nicht.


Vergiss es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. April 2014)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Vergiss es!


 Nöö, warum sollte ich es vergessen ? Weil du es net kapierst ? 

In letzter Zeit bekommt meine Ignore-Liste echt alle Hände voll zu tun


----------



## Vighor (27. April 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hype ?
> 
> Die breite Masse bekommts halt jetzt erst mit, weil sich auch die bekannten großen Hersteller einschalten und man öfter was davon liest.
> Was das mit Hype zu tun hat versteh ich aber nicht.


Der Hype kommt nur daher das wir Fatbiker viel Spass haben und das deutlich lauter Kommunizieren als al die anderen Biker


----------



## Girl (27. April 2014)

Wer war denn heute noch mit in Bad Harzburg zum Rennen?

Ich hatte die passende Startnummer fürs Dickerchen 













Es gab viele die recht erstaunt waren wie schnell man mit so breiten Reifen fahren kann


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2014)

Bin nach einer Erkältung erstmal mit weniger Druck unterwegs, aber am So starte ich mit dem Fatty bei einer CTF. Also bekommt's auch eine Nr auf die Stirn genagelt.
~ 70km / 1600hm. Die letzten Jahre waren es mit dem MTB auf der Strecke um die 3h. Mal sehen...   Ick freu' mir!


----------



## titzy (27. April 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Wer war denn heute noch mit in Bad Harzburg zum Rennen?


Bis gestern hatte ichs noch überlegt hin zu kommen, natürlich mitn Fatty. Dann wäre deins nicht ganz so alleine gewesen. 
Da von meinen Leuten aus der Umgebung keiner mit gekommen ist, hatte ich aber keinen Bock auf Alleine zelten, also wurde heut Tourtag in der Uckermark ausgerufen.
Waren auch entspannte 125 km mitn Fatty bei Traum Wetter, primär Sonnenschein, keine Regen.
Soll ja in Bad Harzburg zum Ende hin 5h+ angefangen haben zu regnen, wie ich gehört hab.

Wie viele Runden biste gefahren?


----------



## Vighor (28. April 2014)

Letztes Wochenende ein basis Training in der Nähe von Spa gemacht.

Ganz langsam im Sitzen Bergauf .. 


Auch mal aus dem Sattel um kurz Kraft bei zu setzen ..



Bergab rollend mit nur Vorderbremse .. 




Dann nach allen Übungen alles in einer kurzen Tour in die Praxis umsetzen und Spass haben ..
Dabei kam dann noch eine der wichtigsten Regeln zum Zuge .. Immer voraus schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. April 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende ein basis Training in der Nähe von Spa gemacht.
> 
> Ganz langsam im Sitzen Bergauf .. Anhang anzeigen 288997
> Auch mal aus dem Sattel um kurz Kraft bei zu setzen ..
> ...


Sieht sehr gut aus. Du wirst immer besser! Schöne Fahrbilder... Dann bist Du ja jetzt bereit für den Rotenfels!
Was haben die anderen Teilnehmer zu den dicken Pneus gesagt? Unlauterer Traktionsvorteil beim Steilbergauffahren?


----------



## Optimizer (29. April 2014)

Noch ein paar Impressionen aus den Fatogesen:


----------



## svennox (29. April 2014)

..gefallen mir deine fattyActionBilder! 
ps. ..mal ohne Beitragsbewertungssytem geantwortet


----------



## Fabeymer (29. April 2014)

Edit:
Haha, ich sehe gerade, dass die Kippenschachtel genau im Brustbereich liegt. Rock 'n' Roll!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Mai 2014)

Gestern Abend "Tanz in den Mai" mit dem Fatbike...






Zum ersten Mal mit 1x10 gefahren (vorne 28Z, hinten 11-36Z). Bin begeistert. Warum habe ich das nicht früher ausprobiert?
Erkenntnisse siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurb...men-bei-fat-bikes.662609/page-7#post-11949711


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2014)

Gestern habe ich auch mal wieder das wunderbare Wetter ausgenutzt und mich am späten Nachmittag auf den Weg gemacht.
Es ging über breite Forstwege aber natürlich auch über schmale und fast zugewachsene Trails, auf denen sich das Fatty besonders wohlfühlt.






Vor Abfahrt hatte ich den Larry demontiert und den Nate von @Der Kokopelli aufgezogen, der besonders auf loserem Grund dem Larry logischerweise einiges voraus hat.







Dabei neigt er, anders als der Floater, kaum zu eigenbrödlerischem Lenkverhalten. Grandioses Stück Gummi, danke nochmals dafür, Kokopelli!
Am HR komme ich mit dem Floater sehr gut zurecht, auch weil die Stollen weniger kräftig sind, aber dennoch ausreichend Biss für den hiesigen Untergrund bieten.

Nach einiger Zeit und einem langen Trail, der über zahlreiche querliegende Bäume führt, die ich ohne Kettenblattkontakt gut überfahren konnte, stellte sich langsam ein kleines Hüngerchen ein, auf das ich jedoch vorbereitet war, ja sogar darauf  abzielte.
Also suchte ich mir ein lauschiges Plätzchen mit herrlicher Aussicht in ein Seitental und traf Vorbereitungen.





Schnell hatte ich das ersehnte Ergebnis...





... musste noch kurz geduldig sein und den Nudeln einen Moment geben...





... und konnte in idyllischer Atmosphäre endlich zum eigentlichen übergehen!





Nicht gerade Feinkost, aber dennoch lecker! Unter freiem Himmel schmeckt halt auch das Einfachste gut.





Unmittelbar nach dem Abendmahl waren die Kochutensilien bereits wieder abgekühlt, konnten sogleich verstaut werden und ich machte mich auf den letzten Trailabschnitt hinunter ins Tal, vorbei an einem Tanz in den Mai-Fest mit zahlreich staunendem Publikum, das wir Fatbiker so sehr lieben!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dabei neigt er, anders als der Floater, kaum zu eigenbrödlerischem Lenkverhalten. Grandioses Stück Gummi, danke nochmals dafür, Kokopelli! Am HR komme ich mit dem Floater sehr gut zurecht, auch weil die Stollen weniger kräftig sind, aber dennoch ausreichend Biss für den hiesigen Untergrund bieten.


Schöne Tour und schöne mobile Kochstelle, zeigt dass man nicht immer gleich bei Eis und Schnee im tiefsten Wald übernachten muss, um einen schönen Abenteuertrip zu erleben!

Wegen Reifen: Mein Tipp ist ja Nate hinten und Lou vorne. Lou = Nate hoch 2. Willst Du den Lou noch schonen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wegen Reifen: Mein Tipp ist ja Nate hinten und Lou vorne. Lou = Nate hoch 2. Willst Du den Lou noch schonen?



Bei der nächsten Bestellung gibt´s einen größeren Schlauch und dann natürlich den Lou vorn und den Nate hinten. 
Ich bin schon ganz heiß auf die zusätzliche Federung!


----------



## Altitude (1. Mai 2014)

same same, but different...


----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie gefällt mir die Kiste mit den 29+ Laufrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich auch mal wieder das wunderbare Wetter ausgenutzt und mich am späten Nachmittag auf den Weg gemacht.
> Es ging über breite Forstwege aber natürlich auch über schmale und fast zugewachsene Trails, auf denen sich das Fatty besonders wohlfühlt.
> 
> 
> ...


Wa für Schabernack hast du denn da mit den Farben getrieben, Flo? Du magst es doch sonst auch eher dezent.


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Mai 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wa für Schabernack hast du denn da mit den Farben getrieben, Flo? Du magst es doch sonst auch eher dezent.



Findest du etwa, dass Weiß, Orange, Rot und Eloxalgrün nicht zusammenpassen? Jetzt verunsichere mich bloß nicht! 


 Ist alles noch im rein technischen Versuchsstadium mit dem, was gerade da war. Hätte der Rahmen schon ein neues Gewand, würde es nur halb so wild aussehen, aber ich mag ihn gerade nicht entbehren!


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2014)




----------



## Vighor (5. Mai 2014)

Womit macht ihr Unterwegs foto's?
Ganz yuppy-like mit dem Handy oder auch mit ner digitalcamera?


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Mai 2014)

Das jeweilige Modell steht als Bild-Info darunter im Album.


----------



## Rollador (5. Mai 2014)

Beach Cruising im Schwarzwald


----------



## BigJohn (5. Mai 2014)

Sieht aus wie am Yukon. Die Berge noch ein bisschen höher und die Illusion wäre perfekt.


----------



## titzy (8. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wegen Reifen: Mein Tipp ist ja Nate hinten und Lou vorne. Lou = Nate hoch 2. Willst Du den Lou noch schonen?



Jetzt macht ihr mich schon ganz wuschig, ich glaub so einen Lou vorne muss ich auch mal ausprobieren - wobei ich ja den Nate schon geil finde ... und überhaupt hab ich grad auch schon genug Fatbike Reifen rumliegen ...


----------



## tgs (9. Mai 2014)

Das ist die Ansicht fuer alle "normalo" Mountainbiker bei uns z.Zt. :



Endlich wieder Bedingungen für eine artgerechte Haltung ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (10. Mai 2014)

Die Krampe ist ja ein Mischwesen, von daher packe ich das Bild hier auch nochmal rein...ich war heute auf einer ca. 80 km langen Testrunde mit Gepäck unterwegs als Testlauf für eine längere Tour über Pfingsten.





Langstreckentauglichkeit nachgewiesen!


----------



## stuhli (10. Mai 2014)

Hätte mich gewundert wenn die Krampe hier geschwächelt hätte, denn ich denke das ein solches Bike das ideale Tourenradl ist.


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Mai 2014)

Jau, das stimmt schon. Ging mir beim Testlauf auch eher darum, ob mir das 32er Kettenblatt bei relativ viel gerader Strecke und Anstiegen mit Gepäck zu niedrig bzw. zu hoch übersetzt ist.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Mai 2014)

Waren unterwegs mit 5 Fatbikes (und 2 Mininalbereiften) an der Nahe:



mit @aju  und @Bumble als Guides
und @Mr Cannondale @loui-w @Sleyvas @Stadtwaldflitza 


 

 


Hat einen Riesenspaß gemacht, war technisch, aber spektakulär. Nochmal Danke an die Guides!


----------



## svennox (11. Mai 2014)




----------



## Vighor (11. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Waren unterwegs mit 5 Fatbikes (und 2 Mininalbereiften) an der Nahe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus.
Wetter auf jeden Fall besser als bei uns, da hätte ich auch lieber mitgemacht als mich hier mit virtuelen Serverumbauten und nem defekten Router rum zu schlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Mai 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Wetter auf jeden Fall besser als bei uns



Das täuscht auf dem Bild


----------



## Vighor (11. Mai 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das täuscht auf dem Bild


Nahh, hier hats den ganzen Tag echt geregnet mit sehr starken Windböen ..


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (11. Mai 2014)

Hafengeburtstag in Hamburg, heute wars zur Abwechslung auch mal trocken.


----------



## gnss (11. Mai 2014)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Smart-Werbung, wo der Smart versucht Offroad zu fahren. Dein Fatbike nimmt die Rolle des parkplatzsuchenden Geländewagens ein.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Mai 2014)

nee, die sind einfach total vielseitig, diese Fatbikes, damit kann man sogar im Hafen fahren!


----------



## gnss (11. Mai 2014)

Falls man samt Rad ins Wasser fällt kann man es sogar als Schwimmhilfe nutzen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. Mai 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Die Krampe ist ja ein Mischwesen, von daher packe ich das Bild hier auch nochmal rein...ich war heute auf einer ca. 80 km langen Testrunde mit Gepäck unterwegs als Testlauf für eine längere Tour über Pfingsten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mit sehr, Deine Krampe. Was für eine Gabel hast Du da dran?


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Mai 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Gefällt mit sehr, Deine Krampe. Was für eine Gabel hast Du da dran?



Danke für die Blumen! 

Die Gabel ist eine Syncros FL 29". Passt für mein Empfinden toll zur Krampe und hat ordentlich Luft für die Knard-/ Rabbit Hole-Kombi.


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (17. Mai 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 300 der 700 hm hab ich schon und lerne: 33-36 ist nur Mittelgebirgstauglich....


 
das schaffst du schon 

wo bist du unterwegs ?


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Stubaital/ Österreich


 Oh, schön. Kenne ich nur im Winter...

Ja, ja.. die Mutterbergalm damals (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre?!).....


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Mai 2014)

Dann Viel Spaß auf der Abfahrt!


----------



## Deleted 308434 (17. Mai 2014)

Leider miese Bildqualität, deshalb gibs erstmal nur ein Bild vom neuen Gerät.


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

So. Ich geh jetzt duschen und dann noch mit den Kiddies biken. Den Rest erzähl ich später...


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön , danke


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Mai 2014)

Super, danke für die Live-Übertragung. Hoffe es hat nicht zu viel Roaming-Kosten verursacht...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2014)

fatbiketaugliche Radständer...


----------



## svennox (18. Mai 2014)

..schöne fatbike-BildchenThreadSeite 
ps. ..nur schade das viele der Fotos so extrem klein gepostet wurden!


----------



## Optimizer (18. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## knicksiknacksi (18. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Optimizer (19. Mai 2014)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (21. Mai 2014)

Von @flatrider vom Hochsitz aus geschossen.


----------



## dertutnix (22. Mai 2014)

kürzlich am Gardasee...


----------



## Optimizer (22. Mai 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> kürzlich am Gardasee...
> Anhang anzeigen 294712


Das letzte Photo hab ich doch erst vor kurzem im FB in Verbindung mit dem Gäsbock-Marathon gesehen!?!?


----------



## dertutnix (22. Mai 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... in Verbindung mit dem Gäsbock-Marathon gesehen!?!?



Richtig, da ging es um den Zustand der Strecke vor und nach dem Rennen... dieses hier ist leider nicht aus der Pfalz sondern nördlich von Arco aufgenommen und die Spuren waren vorher schon da...


----------



## softlurch (26. Mai 2014)

Auch kürzlich am Gardasee 

Der Vee8 rollt super bergauf und auch bergab auf Geröll sehr spurstabil und sicher


----------



## anicalp (26. Mai 2014)

Das beste auf dem Fat Bike ist, daß man auch mit seiner Frau fahren kann, ohne daß es zu langweilig ist.
Diese Ammersee- Andechs- Runde bin schon seit Jahren nicht gefahren, weil es mit dem Fully nicht Spaß genug macht.
Und man kann sogar auf dem Wasser fahren...


----------



## Stolmen83 (31. Mai 2014)

10 km Runde mit Junior in den Villewäldern


----------



## jim-beam (31. Mai 2014)

Stolmen83 schrieb:


> 10 km Runde mit Junior in den Villewäldern



Hallo ,
Was ist das Kinderbike für eine Marke ? Oder ist das Eigenbau.
Gruß & Danke


----------



## Stolmen83 (31. Mai 2014)

Early Rider Belter 16 Zoll mit Schwalbe Mad Mike in 2,125 (57-305)

Er wollte unbedingt auch "dicke" Räder an seinem Bike . Breitere hab ich leider nicht gefunden ( außer super schwere Trial-Reifen ) .

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (2. Juni 2014)

Ein Bisschen El Dorado für Herrn @Optimizer


----------



## anicalp (2. Juni 2014)

Wochende in Harrachov und Singletrek Pod Smrkem: Das Bike kann sogar fliegen!


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juni 2014)

Wurzeltrails satt auf den Strecken der Cimes de Waimes...











Die ganze Story dazu wie immer in meinem Tourtagebuch...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juni 2014)

War gestern mit dem Fatbike unterwegs...



Normalerweise fahre ich die endurolastige Dienstags-Abends-Runde ja nicht mit dem Dicken, weil zu viel wurzeliger Downhill in der Route enthalten ist, aber ich wollte mal die Tubeless Ground Controls und die XX1 testen auf dem bekannten Downhill...

Ich bin begeistert! Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, ob es am Tubeless-Setup liegt oder am Ground Control, oder ob der Luftdruck besonders gut gepasst hat, aber dieses Mal lief die Kiste unglaublich gut bergab. Vorne war nach wie vor der Lou (noch mit Schlauch), der hatte sich ja schon oft genug als Superreifen bewiesen. Der Boden war noch feucht vom Gewitter kurz zuvor, da hatte ich tatsächlich Vorteile gegenüber den Anderen. Bergauf ebenfalls, aber vor allem auf den feuchten, kurvigen Bergabpassagen. Plötzlich machten Sprünge und sogar die Landungen Spaß, Wurzelpassagen ließen sich locker überrollen, wo vorher mit dem Nate Gerüttel angesagt war. Kurz: So gut war´s noch nie!

Also kann ich die Kombo GC hinten, Lou vorne wärmstens empfehlen. Luftdruck so um die 0,5 bar. Hab´s nicht gemessen, aber so in der Richtung lag es.

Am Ende hatte dann leider auch der Lou nicht mehr genug Grip. Ich bin idiotischerweise eine steile Wurzelpassage ausgerechnet auf der wurzeligsten Linie runtergefahren - halt: gestolpert und hatte dann plötzlich selber Nahkontakt mit dem feuchten Waldboden und der Dicke lag 3 Meter weiter unten. Aber zum Glück ist nix gebrochen und die Schwellung an der Hand geht bestimmt auch bald weg...


----------



## softlurch (4. Juni 2014)

... immer noch am Lago - und ich bin wieder schlauer geworden, wo ich mit dem Dicken entweder wegen falscher Reifenwahl oder fehlender Federung an meine Grenzen stoße. Aber schee war's trotzdem


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2014)

sehr ordentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juni 2014)

Hey softlurch, das sieht echt krass aus, ganz schön ausgesetzt der Pfad auf Bild 1 und 2... Ich glaub mir wär das zu heftig. Die Steilstufen hingegen gefallen mir. Ich glaube ich fahr mal wieder an den Lago, wenn ich meine Federgabel habe...
Viel Spaß noch - und nicht abstürzen...


----------



## softlurch (4. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hey softlurch, das sieht echt krass aus, ganz schön ausgesetzt der Pfad auf Bild 1 und 2... Ich glaub mir wär das zu heftig. Die Steilstufen hingegen gefallen mir. Ich glaube ich fahr mal wieder an den Lago, wenn ich meine Federgabel habe...
> Viel Spaß noch - und nicht abstürzen...


Danke! Federgabel ist ne sehr gute Idee!  Aber das A und O sind immer noch die Reifen, dass hat mir mein Mitfahrer (und Fotograf) mit 2.5er Baron wieder deutlich gemacht ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Juni 2014)

Kleine Vormittagstour und zum Glück die meiste Zeit im Schatten


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Juni 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Danke! Federgabel ist ne sehr gute Idee!  Aber das A und O sind immer noch die Reifen, dass hat mir mein Mitfahrer (und Fotograf) mit 2.5er Baron wieder deutlich gemacht ...



gibt es für Fatbikes schon was "weiches", was im nassen auch was taugt?


----------



## S P (8. Juni 2014)

Ich schiebe mal noch zwei Fotos mit @softlurch nach...








Der Bunker sollte ja bekannt sein


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Juni 2014)

Hach, der gute alte Bunker... Was hat uns diese Rampe damals ne Überwindung gekostet...


----------



## Holland (9. Juni 2014)

30 Grad im Schatten und dann kurz vorm White Out...


----------



## flobukki (11. Juni 2014)

halleluja wasn hier los?! schaut super aus. 





Holland schrieb:


> 30 Grad im Schatten und dann kurz vorm White Out...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Juni 2014)

Pappelpollen auf Speed


----------



## hoodride (11. Juni 2014)

Heute eine kleine Biergartenrunde mit den Kids


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Juni 2014)

sehe schon, solche fahrten können die Fatty`s gut


----------



## hoodride (11. Juni 2014)

Was soll das denn heißen?
Mit dem FAT mach ich eigentlich alles.
Normalerweise zieh ich die Kinder mit nem specialized hardtail an dem noch ein Sitz ist (die kleinen sind Zwillinge )
Heute hab ich mal einen der Frau abgegeben, da ich keine Lust hatte bei 34 grad 80 kg zu schleppen.
Also bitte ein fatty ist kein Kindertransporter! War grad nur nichts anderes greifbar.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Juni 2014)

Ok Ok


----------



## hoodride (11. Juni 2014)




----------



## SirQuickly (12. Juni 2014)

Fatbike meets Chiemsee...


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. Juni 2014)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Fatbike meets Chiemsee...


Die Nabenreiniger habe ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen Nett!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2014)

Hier stand Redundantes.


----------



## dertutnix (14. Juni 2014)

... auf dem Zwiesel...


----------



## zoomer (14. Juni 2014)

Idyllisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Juni 2014)

Wir waren gestern in Heidelberg mit dem Fatbike unterwegs:



Mit dabei waren @Vighor @Bumble @loui-w @Sleyvas @wolfman-44 @franz.p. @clemestino @stuhli @klausklein @Der Kokopelli 
War eine sehr schöne Tour mit knüppelharten Abschnitten, viel Flow, vielen Felsen, viel Eiscreme, viel Panorama und viel Geschwätz!


----------



## Vighor (15. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern in Heidelberg mit dem Fatbike unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht zu vergessen: Einige versteckte Daumendicke Holzteile die man gekonnt umfahren musste


----------



## stuhli (15. Juni 2014)

.....und dorniges Gestrüpp, das sich dort am Bein verhakt, wo der Protektor nimmer hinreicht. (bissl Gepienze muß sein )

@Kokopelli .....einfach ein tolles Por.....ääääh Panoramabild


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Juni 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> @Kokopelli .....einfach ein tolles Por.....ääääh Panoramabild


Ich hab´s mal in 4485x1654 hochgeladen, damit man auch mal die Details sehen kann 
Hier: http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1644/1644184-amqkvmle0av6-original.jpg
Witzig: genau eins von acht Fatbikes hatte keine Variostütze...


----------



## zoomer (15. Juni 2014)

Hübsch,
für jeden was dabei.
(Ich nehm' das Nicolai)

Und gekonnt das 301 abgeschnitten


----------



## titzy (15. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Witzig: genau eins von acht Fatbikes hatte keine Variostütze...



Cooles Bild, genau vor dem Problemchen stehe ich dann auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (15. Juni 2014)

Super, Eure Tour, sehr schönes Bild. Von wo aus seid ihr gestartet?
Gibt es weitere Bilder?

PS
Heidelberg ist meine Heimat. Ich bin Heidelberger, dort aufgewachsen und noch vor einigen Jahren waren der Königstuhl und der Weißer Stein unter vielen anderen exponierten Standorten in Deutschland meine Arbeitsplätze. Aber ganz oben auf den Plattformen der Funktürme und deren Antennen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön! Wir sind von Handschuhsheim aus gestartet. Haben Königstuhl und Weißen Stein mitgenommen. Und - ganz wichtig - weil wir ja Eisdielen-Bikes haben, die entsprechende Location in der Innenstadt:



Aber wie man sieht interessiert sich keine alte Sau für die Fatbikes, alle wenden sich voller Abscheu ab... Die müssen das mit dem Rindenmulch und den Bachdurchfahrten gelesen haben...


----------



## Fettydriver (15. Juni 2014)

Sind halt alles Klischees, das Fatbike für die Flaniermeile.
Aber Respekt!  Beide Höhen wäre mit dem Bike zu erklimmen für mich nicht mehr möglich.

Ich lasse mein Surly in der Rheinebene laufen, und wenn es hin und wieder über eine Autobahnbrücke geht (leichter kurzer Anstieg) fange ich schon an zu keuchen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn hier jemand Respekt verdient, dann Du. Super, dass Du es wieder zurück aufs Bike geschafft hast. Und dann mit dem Fatbike gleich eine gute Wahl getroffen hast. Bei der Energie, die Du bisher bewiesen hast, sind bestimmt auch in absehbarer Zeit mehr Anstiege für Dich machbar.


----------



## loui-w (15. Juni 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Einige versteckte Daumendicke Holzteile die man gekonnt umfahren musste



Das ist leider nicht jedem gelungen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Juni 2014)

Au Backe, das hab ich auf der Tour ja gar nicht live gesehen, weil wir ja schon weiter vorne waren... Das erinnert mich an das Auswuchtgewicht, das meine Frau im Frühling in ihrem Reifen stecken hatte:



Man ist wirklich nirgens sicher!

Aber ich denke, das war ein Zeichen: Der Waldgott möchte, dass Du Dir endlich einen neuen Reifen kaufst, und Du weißt welchen ich meine


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hübsch,
> für jeden was dabei.
> (Ich nehm' das Nicolai)
> 
> Und gekonnt das 301 abgeschnitten


Und nicht nur das. Cameleon fehlt ebenfalls.
Bzgl. Film schau ich mal was ich zusammenschnipseln kann. Dauert aber etwas, da jetzt erst mal Wildkogel ansteht. Das Rohmaterial lade ich in irgendeine Cloud. Brauch nur Mailaddis für die Berechtigungen.
Schöne Tour Lob an den Guide, Eis war auch lecker und mein grillen zu Hause hat auch noch geklappt.


----------



## Bumble (16. Juni 2014)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Das Rohmaterial lade ich in irgendeine Cloud. Brauch nur Mailaddis für die Berechtigungen.



Das machen wir dann aber über die Private Unterhaltung aus.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Juni 2014)

Geht sowieso nur über die Mailaddis. Somit bekommen nur Berechtigte Zugriff auf die Cloud. Noch 48 Std. dann hab ich den Bumble für 4 Tage am Hals. Duck und weg  Hoffentlich liest der das vorher nicht


----------



## mtbhb (16. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern in Heidelberg mit dem Fatbike unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kommt der blanke Neid auf. Ich fahr hier immer alleine mit meinem Fatty rum, oder mit meiner MTB-Truppe. Ich würde auch gerne mal mit mehreren Fattys fahren. Bin ich denn der Einzige hier in Bremen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Juni 2014)

so viele Fatties kommen nicht einfach so zusammen, einer kam aus Holland, einer aus Paderborn... Aber 3-4 fette Mitfahrer habe ich schon in meinem näheren Umkreis, da will ich mal nicht meckern...


----------



## Bumble (16. Juni 2014)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Noch 48 Std. dann hab ich den Bumble für 4 Tage am Hals. Duck und weg  Hoffentlich liest der das vorher nicht


 
Ich hab schon *Baldrian *eingepackt um das zu ertragen !!!


----------



## corra (16. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> so viele Fatties kommen nicht einfach so zusammen, einer kam aus Holland, einer aus Paderborn... Aber 3-4 fette Mitfahrer habe ich schon in meinem näheren Umkreis, da will ich mal nicht meckern...


 ne bist nicht ganz allein in bremerhaven ist auch noch eins


----------



## anicalp (16. Juni 2014)

Das Bike kann fast alles...





...aber irgendwann kommt man auf Limit.


----------



## titzy (16. Juni 2014)

Du musst die Räder umrüsten, vielleicht klappts ja mit sowas:


----------



## stuhli (16. Juni 2014)

anicalp schrieb:


> Das Bike kann fast alles...
> Anhang anzeigen 299736


 
hoppa....biste das jetzt hoch oder runter....oder beides ? 

@titzy .... sind das die neuen Schwalbe Susi Sauger ?


----------



## Bumble (16. Juni 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> .... sind das die neuen Schwalbe Susi Sauger ?



Entweder das oder die Schwalbe Norbert Nippel


----------



## Sleyvas (16. Juni 2014)

Ihr beide hättet vor ner Weile dringend bei dem Namensgebungscontest von Schwalbe teilnehmen sollen


----------



## stuhli (17. Juni 2014)

Hab ich, aber mein Vorschlag für den neuen 'Enduro' Reifen wurde nicht angenommen.

ENDURO EDE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (17. Juni 2014)

Meinen "Kim Jong Trail" wollten sie auch nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Juni 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Meinen "Kim Jong Trail" wollten sie auch nicht.



Un-begreiflich! 



Hmmm, ich brauche eine zierlichere Behausung für zwei Personen...


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Un-begreiflich!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, ich brauche eine zierlichere Behausung für zwei Personen...



Ja, ich war auch sehr enttäuscht. 

Schönes Bild.  

Zum Zelt: Wie schwer soll es sein und wie sieht dein Budget aus? Wie schwer ist das jetzige Zelt?


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Juni 2014)

Sorry für OT


Fabeymer schrieb:


> Zum Zelt: Wie schwer soll es sein und wie sieht dein Budget aus? Wie schwer ist das jetzige Zelt?



Das obige Outpost 2 Zero-G wiegt 3,2kg und bietet zwei Personen wirklich massig Platz. Für kurze Ausfahrten ist es aber schlicht zu groß und der Aufbau steht (viele Abspannleinen, langes Tunnelzelt eben..) in keinem sinnvollen Verhältnis zum kurzen Einsatz.

Ich bin immer mal wieder drauf und dran mir ein Tarp + Unterlage zuzulegen, um neben dem geringen Gewicht auch ein schöneres Naturerlebnis zu haben, denke dann aber wieder an die Mücken...

Preislich sollte es nicht über die Stränge schlagen, vielleicht 150€. Momentan schleiche ich um das Vango Banshee 200 herum,
das mir aufgrund der Kompaktheit und der zwei seitlichen Eingänge sehr gut gefällt, und 2,2kg sind bei 2 Personen machbar.


Damit die anderen hier aber nicht (zurecht) mit den Augen rollen, wickeln wir Weiterführendes am besten per PN ab. 
Vielleicht hast du ja Ideen!?


----------



## Optimizer (17. Juni 2014)

Machts doch in den Overnighter-Thread rein. Dann les ich auch gerne mit!


----------



## titzy (17. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte auch nix dagegen dort zu lesen, was es denn nun für eine neue Behausung schlussendlich geworden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn´s konkret wird, geb ich´s im entsprechenden Thread bekannt! 
Momentan ist das noch zu ungeordnet für den UL-Faden...


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2014)

So schön kann der Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause sein:





Bockiger Bock:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2014)

Würde gerne mal in die Zukunft schauen um zu sehen, ob die Felskugel in x Jahren noch immer auf dem Felsstamm liegt...

Tolles Bild im Pfalz-Style!


----------



## Zaskar01 (18. Juni 2014)

Das Fatbike zerstört doch den Fuss 

Erst den Bach, jetzt schon die Gebirge. Wo soll das nur enden. 

Fatbikes sind der Anfang vom Ende und das Ende


----------



## svennox (20. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern in Heidelberg mit dem Fatbike unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HIHIHI.. alles nur FATTYS ..auf einen Haufen, war bestimmt spassig euer Tag !


----------



## Vighor (20. Juni 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> HIHIHI.. alles nur FATTYS ..auf einen Haufen, war bestimmt spassig eurer Tag !


Es waren nicht nur fattys, nur 2 OnOnes


----------



## Rocky10 (22. Juni 2014)

auf dem Weg zu einer Fat-Bike-unterfreiem-Himmel-Uebernachtung.
(so habe ich den Match Schweiz-Frankreich zum Glück verpasst.....)


----------



## Optimizer (23. Juni 2014)

Gestern ne schöne Tour im Pfälzerwald gemacht:




65km/1500hm und dank des neuen 40er Ritzels kein bisschen müde heut morgen!


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Juni 2014)

Fatboy im Vinschgau. Ja, die Bremsscheiben sind zu klein, und der Lenker zu schmal - ist in Arbeit... 







...und auf dem Tschilitrail:


----------



## Girl (23. Juni 2014)

Heute am Lago

NARANCH-Trail

Wurde als schöner CC-Trail beschrieben, der Einstieg lässt hoffen 






So ging es nach der einen oder anderen steilen Waldpassage weiter.






Jetzt kam der Abzweig wo der Flow ein Ende hatte  nach 50m wurde es recht cremig vom letzten Regen am Vorabend und steinig wars obendrein noch. Contis Black Chili hätte es auf jeden Fall einfacher gemacht!!!!






Zwischenzeitlich ist man immer mal auf bewirtschaftete Flächen gekommen.










Zum Schluss ging es über eine recht steile Asphaltrampe in Richtung Nago. 
Mit den richtigen Leuten hätte ich vielleicht noch versucht den Trail "Marmitte dei Giganti" zu fahren, aber das Eis bei Flora hat auch so verdammt lecker geschmeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (24. Juni 2014)

hcr-factory schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 283962 Anhang anzeigen 283963
> 
> Kleine Runde,  40 km auf heimischen Feld und Waldwegen.


Welchen Lenker hast du auf dein Fatboy geschraubt? Macht sich sehr gut... ;-)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. Juni 2014)

Hab Zwischenstop in Zürich gemacht, und war natürlich mit dem Fatbike unterwegs . Morgens von 6-8 Uhr eine wunderschöne Wachwerderunde auf den Uetliberg mit meinem dort ansässigen Kumpel... Sehr technisch, viele Spitzkehren, viele steile Abschnitte....



Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass meine Bluto schon montiert und nicht noch auf dem Weg zum Händler oder Importeur wäre... Es gab viele Stufen und Treppen, die haben schon heftig auf meine Hände eingeprügelt. Aber sonst war's erste Sahne!








Inzwischen bin ich am Ziel meiner Reise, und hier werde ich testen, wie sich der Dicke auf verblockten sardischen Trails schlägt und wie gut so ein Fatbike tatsächlich am Strand fährt...


----------



## hoodride (26. Juni 2014)

Hatte Deine Bluto heute in der Hand


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. Juni 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Hatte Deine Bluto heute in der Hand


Du Sack! Finger weg!!! Naja es ist ja eh noch keine Tune Nabe in 150 verfügbar...


----------



## hoodride (26. Juni 2014)

Meine Hope ist schon unterwegs. Wenn man einen exklusiven Geschmack hat muss man sich halt gedulden.


----------



## Bumble (27. Juni 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Hatte Deine_*n*_ Bluto heute in der Hand



Du Ferkel


----------



## Girl (27. Juni 2014)

Gestern am Lago von Malga Grassi über den 402,




und dann übern Pinzatrail auf den 404 zur Bastion.





Und heute über San Giovanni den Rancion runter und dann noch auf den 409 abgebogen.
Leider gibts keine Bilder in Action, musste da alleine runterfahren 








Auf den Bildern kommt garnicht rüber wie steil das wirklich ist und die ausgesetzten Stellen kommen erst noch.
Da es gestern noch geregnet hatte war es entsprechen glitschig.

Wann kommt denn nun DER BARON 4,8Zoll?


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Juni 2014)

@Girl 
Der Baron in 4,8 wäre schon eine Option , allerdings nur Bergab.

Ich hab ihn in 2,5 auf meinem Enduro , aber Bergauf auf Teer ist er eine Quälerei 

Der klebt wie Patex


----------



## Girl (27. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte den diesen Winter auch drei Monate drauf, kenne also sehr gut das Klebeverhalten 

Die Mischung des 2.3ers würde sicherlich auch schon reichen.
Dazu einen Mischung wie der MK2 für hinten und die Welt wäre voll FAT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 308434 (28. Juni 2014)

Beim auskundschaften der Brandenburger Wälder, finde ich jetzt auch Fatbäume.


----------



## projekt (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## criscross (28. Juni 2014)

Spitzbuub schrieb:


> Beim auskundschaften der Brandenburger Wälder, finde ich jetzt auch Fatbäume.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 302004


ui....Bremsscheibe auf der rechten Seite  

das schont die Bremsbeläge ungemein.....


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2014)

Zur Abwechslung mal 2 Fattys mit der Bremsscheibe auf der richtigen Seite  





Einmal Gammel-RAW, einmal Matt Schwarz


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Juni 2014)

wem gehört denn das matte schwarze?


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wem gehört denn das matte schwarze?


Nem Bekannten von mir der hier net angemeldet ist. Ist meins mal gefahren und wollte dann auch sowas Dickes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 308434 (28. Juni 2014)

Was meine Bremsen angeht, sehr aufmerksam von euch. Aber das musste ja gesehen werden, wird wieder geändert. Und ja es schont die vorderen Bremsbeläge. 
Abschlusswort: Wer bremst, verliert


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2014)

Spitzbuub schrieb:


> Aber das musste ja gesehen werden, wird wieder geändert.



Du bist nicht ernsthaft so gefahren ?


----------



## titzy (28. Juni 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> das schont die Bremsbeläge ungemein.....


Seht das soch mal positiv, damit hat man immer einen voll intakten Satz Bremsbeläge für die hintere Bremse dabei..


----------



## Deleted 308434 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ja hauptsächlich nur Flachland und bin nix gutes gewöhnt. Ändern werde ich es wie beschrieben, aber ich könnte so bestimmt noch	   2-3 k Kilometer abspulen. Ohne Berge und ohne Menschen sieht man das nicht so tragisch


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2014)

Aber die feinfühligere Bremse ist doch die vordere!? Da müsste ich mich schon sehr zügeln, dass ich auf einer ganzen Tour durchs Flachland nicht einmal in die VR-Bremse lange! 

Ich verstehe das Prinzip nicht: Wenn ich eine Strecke im Stehen fahren will, baue ich ja vorher nicht Stütze und Sattel ab...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Juni 2014)

In Alaska fahren die oft ihre Fatbikes ganz ohne Vorderradbremse. Für das Flachlandstrampeln im Schnee braucht's die auch nicht wirklich. Insofern bist Du ja voll im Stil der Urväter unterwegs, yo!


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2014)

Wir fassen zusammen:
@Spitzbuub ist ein voll cooler Ur-Typ, der keine Bremse braucht 

Es soll ja auch Fatbiker geben, die uns erklären, dass 0,8bar viel zu *wenig* sind und auf dem Weg zum Weihnachtsmarkt völlig unfahrbar sind. Es gibt nix was es nicht gibt.


----------



## Deleted 308434 (28. Juni 2014)

Damit kann ich leben, hab eh nicht die Statur eines Bikers. Es sind einfach zuviele Muskeln da. Wenn nix mehr mehr bremst, ja mei dann wird einfach mal ne Ewigkeit gerannt. Ist gleichzeitig der Übergang zu nem zweiten Ausdauer Hobby und schont den Geldbeutel.


----------



## Joki (28. Juni 2014)

Ich verstehe den Sinn ehrlich gesagt nicht. Wieso kastriere ich mein fatbike so ohne einen wirklichen Vorteil zu haben. Es bringt nichts ausser Hauptsache anders sein. Weder Gewichtsersparnis noch sonstwas...In meinen Augen völliger Schwachsinn. Anders sein wollen ist nicht immer sinnvoll


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2014)

Spitzbuub schrieb:


> Damit kann ich leben, hab eh nicht die Statur eines Bikers. Es sind einfach zuviele Muskeln da.


Kommst du auch zum Fatbike-Treffen im Spätsommer in die Pfalz ? Wir sind alle schon sehr gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 308434 (28. Juni 2014)

@Bumble 
Nee ich muss erst den Osten bekehren. Nix für Ungut


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2014)

Spitzbuub schrieb:


> @Bumble
> Nee ich muss erst den Osten bekehren. Nix für Ungut



Im Osten solls steil sei, dreh das Laufrad bitte wieder rum ;-)


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juni 2014)

Solange es nu Steil hoch geht brauchts vorn nix verzögern.
Runter ev. lieber Rennen, wie er geschrieben hat_ ("ja mei dann wird einfach mal ne Ewigkeit gerannt.")_


----------



## CaseOnline (29. Juni 2014)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter ... Grüße aus dem deutschen Sommer!


----------



## gertschi (29. Juni 2014)

Hi,
Bilder vom Vatertagsausflug am Lago ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...sogar noch mit Schnee, es ist immer gut ein Fatbike dabei zu haben 





Grüsse


----------



## trial_neuling (29. Juni 2014)

Poesie!


----------



## titzy (29. Juni 2014)

Ich seh da schon eher eine Vergewaltigung drin, wenn man gezwungen ist sich solche schicken Landschaftsbilder vom Lago anzusehen, und kurz darauf den Blick zum Fenster auf den "deutschen" Sommer wirft.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Juni 2014)

Na dann schau dir das mal an. Bild von der heutigen Tour. More to come. Gruß aus Sardinien


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Juni 2014)

Ich war heute mit Peter, einem der Autoren des Buchs Mountain Bike Sardinien (http://www.peteranne.it/mountain-bike/mtb-guidebooks/) unterwegs. Praktischerweise hatte ich das Fatbike dabei. Wir haben eine neue Tour ausprobiert, die einfach perfekt war für meinen Geschmack. Viele Spitzkehren, schön felsig, ständig tolle Blicke aufs Meer. Diesmal habe ich die Federgabel nicht vermisst, das Fatbike fuhr einfach klasse. Der Grip an Vorder- und Hinterreifen sorgte selbst auf losem Schotter für viel Sicherheit und Kontrolle, so haben sogar Spitzkehren auf losem Untergrund funktioniert. Ich bin begeistert! Vielen Dank Peter für die Supertour.

Hier ein paar Bilder, mehr gibt's unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69300

Finde den Fatbiker:





Lou und der Fels




Scenic switchback




Stufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gertschi (29. Juni 2014)

Vom großen Teich hab i a no welche


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2014)

super Bilder auf der Seite


----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2014)

Bei Dir wirds aber auch mal wieder Zeit für eine *dicke* Tour.
(Oder hab ich was verpasst)


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bei Dir wirds aber auch mal wieder Zeit für eine *dicke* Tour.
> (Oder hab ich was verpasst)


Sie wartet drauf, dass du endlich mal zu Besuch kommst


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sie wartet drauf, dass du endlich mal zu Besuch kommst



wenn er mir dann die Bremskolben tauscht, darf er gern kommen (ja, ich drück mich immer noch davor )


----------



## Girl (30. Juni 2014)

Hier auch von mir noch ein paar Bilder vom Lago.

Letzte Tour von Pre´ zum Passo Guil und dann übern Pregassina zurück

Malga Vil, da kommt sicher auch sehr selten jemand hin.








Es war doch nocht recht feucht vom Regen der letzten Nacht.








Und ich hab die letzten Kurven auf den 422 geschafft ohne abzusteigen  obwohl weiblicher Gegenverkehr mich fast abgelenkt hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (30. Juni 2014)




----------



## Vighor (30. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn er mir dann die Bremskolben tauscht, darf er gern kommen (ja, ich drück mich immer noch davor )


Du hast doch nen Privat-Mechaniker ..


----------



## zoomer (30. Juni 2014)

Lohnt sich das Wechseln überhaupt ?
Und warum macht man so etwas überhaupt (kaputt) ?


----------



## Vighor (30. Juni 2014)

Heute mal das Moonlander mit 4.8 V/H umgerüstet und auslauf gegeben 




Da ich die Kamera dabei hatte auch mal ins Gebüsch gezoomed


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (1. Juli 2014)

Happy Trails gabs auch bei mir am letzten Wochenende @ Singltrek pod Smrkem
... sahnige Flowtrails ohne großes Wurzelteppichgedöns und ganz unverblockt, so dass ich mich auch endlich mal an den typisch-niedrigen dicke Reifen Luftdruck rangetraut habe 













Wie immer gab's auch wieder lecker Essen und ein kühles Bier aus'm Riesenfass in Obri Sud (liegt direkt an der Strecke).




Fatbikekompatibler Radständer? 




Ansonsten wär noch der TrailHead unbedingt zu empfehlen, entspannte Leute, richtiger Kaffee (Siebträgermaschine), Werkzeugs und Waschen... und mittlerweile unter den Leihrädern (Agang)...




Die Kurbel kannte ich bis dahin noch nicht... ansonsten war Typ grad nicht so gesprächig, lag wohl an meinem tschechisch oder seinem englisch, evtl. ist das nächste Mal wieder der andere Mechaniker da. 





Ich könnte jetzt noch 'ne Seite lang weiter vom Singltrek schreiben... 80km SingleTrail
Kurz & knapp: ca. 1,5 Autostunden von Dresden entfernt, eignet sich prima für 'nen Tagesausflug.
Man kann auch dort übernachten: Campingplatz, schöner kleiner Badeteich, Hotel in der Nähe, öfters noch Events am Wochenende (hatten grad eine Bühne aufgebaut als wir wieder los sind).
... wer also mal hin will, kann sich auch gern bei mir melden... 'ne schöne FatbikeTour dort


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. Juli 2014)

Wo ist das jetzt genau?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juli 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wo ist das jetzt genau?


na in Nové Město pod Smrkem (Neustadt an der Tafelfichte), er hat doch den Link ganz oben gepostet.

Die Trails gefallen mir, muss ich mal irgendwann auschecken, sieht auch Kindergeeignet aus...


----------



## hoodride (1. Juli 2014)

Da wär ich für ein Wochenende auch mit dabei.


----------



## darkJST (1. Juli 2014)

Singltrek pod Smrkem befindet sich in Nové Město pod Smrkem Auf dem Satelitenbild aber noch nicht drauf...

Edit: Da war jemand schneller

Ja, ist Kindergeeignet, sieht man auf dem Promotionvideo von denen.


----------



## hoodride (1. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein vernünftiger Beitrag von mir in der Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. Juli 2014)

Joah, das schaut so weit gut aus ...


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (1. Juli 2014)

Danke @Der Kokopelli ... um's vor dem inneren Globus grob einzuordnen: das Areal befindet sich auf der tschechisch-polnischen Grenze, fast im Dreiländereck mit Deutschland.
Für Kinder scheint es wirklich was zu sein, sieht man zumindest auch öfters dort... allerdings sind wir noch nie die blauen Trails gefahren. Für ein ganzes Wochenende wär' ich auch mal zu haben... wenn die Arbeit nicht wäre.

Lohnt es sich schon 'nen extra Thread dafür aufzumachen... zwecks Terminfindung und so... wenn ich mir da mal an Bumble ein Beispiel nehmen dürfte?


----------



## Bumble (1. Juli 2014)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich schon 'nen extra Thread dafür aufzumachen... zwecks Terminfindung und so... wenn ich mir da mal an Bumble ein Beispiel nehmen dürfte?



Hau rein, das interessiert sicher einige hier


----------



## titzy (1. Juli 2014)

Korrekt, ein Fatbiketreffen / Wochenende da würde mich auch interessieren, vorallem weils von Berlin aus noch recht human erreichbar ist. War letztes Jahr nur 1x mit dem Fully dort, aber das Fatty will da auch noch hin!


----------



## darkJST (2. Juli 2014)

Falls es euch unten zu langweilig wird (selbst die schwarzen Strecken sind mit kompletten Anfängern und etwas geübten Kindern fahrbar) könnt ihr ja hoch zum Smrk und zum Heufuder (Da gibts ne nette Hütte) Die Wege vom Smrk nach Norden runter sind recht interessant^^ Einen kleinen (nichtfetten) Vorgeschmack gibts da.


----------



## Vighor (2. Juli 2014)

Schönes Wetter, keinen Beifahrer, keine 300km bis zum Trail. Da kann man ja mal das richtige Auto nehmen


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (2. Juli 2014)

Also los... es kann hier weiter gehen!

@titzy ... ich nahm an, du bist auch im Vogtland zu Hause?

@darkJST ... langweilig wird's mit Sicherheit nicht! Trotzdem gefällt mir dein Vorschlag... zu diesem Aussichtsturm will ich auch mal. Wie sieht's aus, kommst du mit?


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (2. Juli 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter, keinen Beifahrer, keine 300km bis zum Trail. Da kann man ja mal das richtige Auto nehmen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 302775 Anhang anzeigen 302776



Wie geil ist das denn???  (das ich das mal schreibe)
... könntest das Ersatzrad auch zu Hause lassen und stattdessen den Halter für die beiden Laufräder zweckentfremden.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Juli 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter, keinen Beifahrer, keine 300km bis zum Trail. Da kann man ja mal das richtige Auto nehmen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 302775 Anhang anzeigen 302776


Holy Shit!!! Das ist ja so ziemlich der geilste Fatbiketransporter, den ich je gesehen habe (und passt sogar zum Thema "mit dem Fatbike unterwegs"). Was für ne Maschine hast Du da drin? Bin mal in GB in nem Westfield mitgefahren, das war der Hammer, auf der anderen Seite so windig, das mir die Kontaktlinsen ausgetrocknet sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (2. Juli 2014)

Das passt super, Auto und Fatty

Aber genau das ist es, was die ewigen Fatbike-Nörgler nicht verstehen, ......halt anders.


----------



## darkJST (2. Juli 2014)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> (...)
> @darkJST ... langweilig wird's mit Sicherheit nicht! Trotzdem gefällt mir dein Vorschlag... zu diesem Aussichtsturm will ich auch mal. Wie sieht's aus, kommst du mit?


Da gibt es zwei kleine Probleme:

bin ich nicht fett unterwegs (würde sowas aber sehr gern mal proberollen, warum sonst habe ich dieses Thema aboniert)
arbeite ich bis auf weiteres in Österreich, sprich die Anreise würde sich etwas ziehen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter, keinen Beifahrer, keine 300km bis zum Trail. Da kann man ja mal das richtige Auto nehmen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 302775 Anhang anzeigen 302776




Sehr geil!  

Aber irgendwie habe ich einen Fehler bei meiner Berufswahl gemacht....


----------



## stuhli (2. Juli 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter, keinen Beifahrer, keine 300km bis zum Trail. Da kann man ja mal das richtige Auto nehmen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 302775 Anhang anzeigen 302776


 
Superklasse André. 
Und ich Depp verkauf meinen Z3 ohne jemals probiert zu haben ob das bike reinpasst. 
Aber den Platz hätte der zetti nicht hergegeben glaub ich.


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwo habe ich einen Fehler bei meiner Berufswahl gemacht....


 
Wenn du mal einige deiner edlen Eierfeilen verkaufst, kannst dir sicher auch so nen schicken Flitzer leisten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn du mal einige deiner edlen Eierfeilen verkaufst, kannst dir sicher auch so nen schicken Flitzer leisten



.... 


Ja,ja...  und von @a.nienie gab´s sogar ein Like dafür....   Tzzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (3. Juli 2014)

Pizza-Express:









Jetzt weiß ich auch wofür das geteilte Oberrohr gut ist....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Pizza-Express:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Idee 

Pizza direkt vom Italiener geht sicher auch, möcht allerdings nicht wissen wie die dann hinterher ausschaut


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2014)

Hast du dir heute verdient


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juli 2014)

Die Schachtel hat bei der Heimfahrt auf den Rahmen angefärbt....


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2014)

Ist kein Karton von mir


----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2014)

Die Haare wachsen auch so langsam wieder nach, noch etwas ungleichmäßig, aber es wird


----------



## titzy (4. Juli 2014)

Was einem nicht so alles für Gefährte übern Weg fahren, wenn man mit dem Fatbike unterwegs:




*Hier ein braver Steuerzahler. (Wenn man bedenkt das 1x so ein Fähnchen angeblich den Spritverbrauch um 0,2 Liter/100km erhöhen soll!)
*




*Die Bahn kommt!
*




*Ach ne, ist doch nur ein Fatbike!
*




*Oder sinds doch 2?
*




*Au shit, manchmal sind breite Reifen doch nicht so gut!
*




*Auf den Schock müssen wir erst mal ein Feuerchen machen...
*




*... mit lecker Essen drauf!* ...





* ... bevor es in die Himmelbetten geht.
*




**gähn**

Schlussendlich noch die versammelt Mannschaft!




*2x Fatbike, 1x Hardtail + 2 Wanderer*

War cool mit euch, hoffentlich klappt das mal wieder!
Nur das mit dem Supermarktbesuch sollten wir vorher besser timen! Nicht erst wieder 21:24 Uhr feststellen das Netto schon 21 Uhr zu macht.


----------



## CaseOnline (5. Juli 2014)

Heute eher "WetBoy" als "FatBoy"...


----------



## S P (5. Juli 2014)

@softlurch on trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Juli 2014)

War heute wieder mit Peter vom Lemon House auf Sardinien (www.peteranne.it/de) unterwegs. Diesmal sind wir die Tour "Talana Olinie Sorberine") aus seinem Guidebook gefahren... Ich bin diese Tour letztes Jahr schon mal gefahren mit dem 601, aber diesmal fand ich sie besser . Vielen Dank Peter für die Tour!

Zunächst mal kann man keineswegs sagen, dass sich keine Sau hier für Fatbikes interessiert:




Ganz oben hielt der Trail tolle Aussichten, schöne Switchbacks und Blicke bis zum Meer bereit. Hier noch weit über 1000m hoch.




Dann wurde der Trail steiler und technischer, spaaaaßig mit dem Fatbike!!!




Und unten eine ganze Batterie von Fels- und Treppen-Monstern!

Hier Treppe Nr. 1, etwas kurvig im oberen Bereich :




Treppe Nr. 2:




Zum Schluss noch ein schönes Ichnusa mit Lemon im Lemon House bei Peter 




Das Fatbike war absolut in seinem Element, sowohl auf den felsigen Passagen gab es einen Super Grip, aber auch auf manchen sandigen Abschnitten zwischendurch. Loser Schotter war ebenso kein Problem, während mein schmal bereifter Mitfahrer hier und da ins Rutschen kam. Federgabel bei dieser Tour wieder nicht vermisst, dafür war das Tempo nicht hoch genug.

Mehr Bilder gibt´s hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69300


----------



## svennox (6. Juli 2014)

S P schrieb:


> @softlurch on trail.



...immer schön konzentriert bleiben, hihi...nene Schertz beiseite  .. tolles Foto!


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2014)

@Der Kokopelli 
Tolle Bilder 
Sardinien scheint absolut eine Reise wert zu sein!


----------



## Vighor (6. Juli 2014)

Gestern eine Tour rund Maastricht mitgefahren.
Beim Gruppenfoto auf dem belgischem http://www.fort-eben-emael.be/ dezent das Fatbike im Hintergrund gehalten 





Es waren einige sehr schöne Singletrails rund um Maastricht dabei, durch den Besuch de Onservant in Maastricht kamen wir auf 540hm. Leider haben Moto-cross Rowdies dafür gesorgt das die singletrails auf dem Obserrvant auch für Mountainbiker tabu sind.

Das Fort Eben-Emael ist nicht nur für die Geschichts interessierten einen Besuch wert.
Es galt zwischen 1932 und 1939 als eines der stärksten europäischen Forts und war als nicht einnehmbar eingestuft. Mit den auf die umliegenden Brücken gerichteten Geschützen sollte es den Nord-osten Belgiens schützen. Dann wurde es 10 mei 1940 innerhalb von 15 Minuten durch Deutsche Fallschirmspringer unschädlich gemacht.
In den letzten Jahren ist das Fort ausgiebig restauriert und haben die Belgier eine interessante Ausstellung gemacht. Innen kann man durch sehr viele der Bunker laufen und sich so auch ein Bild machen wie es war darin stationiert zu sein.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli
> Tolle Bilder
> Sardinien scheint absolut eine Reise wert zu sein!


Kann mal wohl sagen, bis vor ein paar Jahren ist niemand auf die Idee gekommen, hier ernsthaft Mountainbike zu fahren. Dann gab es ein Projekt, das 70 Wanderwege inselweit auf Vordermann bringen sollte. Darauf aufbauend hat Peter zusammen mit zwei Einheimischen den Bikeguide erstellt (und arbeitet aktuell an der zweiten Auflage). Peter hat selbst ein Bed&Breakfast, das für uns als Familie leider zu klein ist, aber er ist ein super Ansprechpartner für alle Fragen rund ums Biken. Und wenn er es zeitlich einrichten kann und die Tour technisch anspruchsvoll genug ist, geht er auch gerne mit auf Tour (http://www.peteranne.it/de/2014/07/klettern-und-biken-auf-sardinien-fuer-profis/). Die Ecke rund um Tortoli ist besonders gut geeignet, denn hier gehen die Berge bis ans Meer. Man kann bis auf 1834m hochfahren. Es gibt einige Freeride-mäßige Touren (vergleichbar Lago), aber auch viele weniger anspruchsvolle. Generell ist alles sehr einsam auf den Trails und teilweise wild. Das tolle sind die schönen Strände, die man im direkten Umkreis findet. Also eine ideale Kombination aus Bade- und Bikeurlaub. Wenn genug Biker zusammen kommen, sind auch speziellere Aktionen möglich, z.B. die Abfahrt auf traumhaften Trails zu noch traumhafteren Badebuchten, dann Abholung durch ein Boot und Rücktransfer... Wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt, kontaktiert einfach Peter @PeterSardinien oder schaut Euch mal die Webseite an www.peteranne.it/de oder auch http://www.peteranne.it/de/mountainbike/


----------



## metalheadtom (6. Juli 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder, da wächst meine Vorfreude auf den Urlaub im September 
Gibt es da auch Bikes zu leihen?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Juli 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Kann mal wohl sagen, bis vor ein paar Jahren ist niemand auf die Idee gekommen, hier ernsthaft Mountainbike zu fahren. ...



Ich war wohl vorher da. Quasi jeder Weg, der irgendwie wie Trail aussah, endete in Dornen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Juli 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich war wohl vorher da. Quasi jeder Weg, der irgendwie wie Trail aussah, endete in Dornen.


Ja das war genau der Grund, warum viele schnell die Lust verloren haben und Sardinien die letzten Jahre nicht gerade als Bikemekka berühmt war. Durch das Guidebook sind nun aber eine Menge dokumentierter Touren samt GPS verfügbar. Man darf natürlich nicht überall top manikürte Trails erwarten, es ist und bleibt eine Insel mit viel Wildnis. Aber man läuft nicht Gefahr, in den Dornen zu enden. Die örtlichen Kommunen geben sich Mühe, die Wege in Stand zu halten und sogar zu verbessern. Ich würde auf keinen Fall sagen, dass die Trails hier besser sind als in den Alpen, aber man hat hier eben sowohl knackige Biketrails als auch schöne Strände und ein Urlaubsziel, das bislang noch vom Massentourismus verschont geblieben ist.


metalheadtom schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder, da wächst meine Vorfreude auf den Urlaub im September
> Gibt es da auch Bikes zu leihen?


Bestimmt, ich selber habe aber nur recht einfache Bikes gesehen. Wo geht´s denn genau hin?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Juli 2014)

Sardinien ist einfach nur wunderschön. Und wenn man da nu ordentlichen biken kann ...

Top-manikürte Trails: es gibt ja Park-biken und Abenteuer-biken. Abenteuer-biken ist auch schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (6. Juli 2014)

Ja die Bilder sehen wirklich sehr verlockend aus.


----------



## metalheadtom (7. Juli 2014)

es geht nach Barisardo. Soll kein reiner Bike urlaub werden deshalb möchte ich meins nicht mitnehmen.
The Lemon House ist keine 20 km entfernt, das muss ich dann mal besuchen


----------



## msl70 (7. Juli 2014)

bin auch in barisardo, von mitte bis ende juli. das bike würde ich unbedingt mitnehmen. mein tipp ist der monte ferru, gut erreichbar von barisardo, aber auch um jerzu gibts ein paar schöne touren.
bei peter musst du nur mit einem bike mit viel federweg (oder dicken schlappen) vorbei gehen, seine touren haben es in sich.
viel spass, fredi


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Juli 2014)

msl70 schrieb:


> bin auch in barisardo, von mitte bis ende juli. das bike würde ich unbedingt mitnehmen. mein tipp ist der monte ferru, gut erreichbar von barisardo, aber auch um jerzu gibts ein paar schöne touren.
> bei peter musst du nur mit einem bike mit viel federweg (oder dicken schlappen) vorbei gehen, seine touren haben es in sich.
> viel spass, fredi


Bin leider nur noch bis zum 11.7. hier in Bari Sardo (Torre di Bari), sonst hätten wir noch ne Tour zusammen machen können


----------



## CaseOnline (16. Juli 2014)

Feierabendrunde. Sehr gestresst von der Arbeit heim gekommen. Nach den ersten Höhenmetern löst sich die Anspannung...






Weiter geht's zum Feldi...






Und dann mit @taunusteufel78 den Sonnenuntergang bewundert.






Sehr gelungene Runde...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2014)

Jup!    ..und endlich mal live kennengelernt 
Zum Abschluss ein netter Plausch, ein paar Trail-km, sowie eine Treppe......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (17. Juli 2014)

Steuern wir auch mal was zur Galerie bei:





titzy und mir







Bikepark Wagrain

Als Urlaubseinstieg wars super, fahrtechnisch ist der Park zwar kaum fordern, aber dafür gibt’s um so mehr Flow.

(die Fotos sind vom @gigawatt ) 



Thomas


----------



## Bumble (17. Juli 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Bikepark Wagrain
> 
> Als Urlaubseinstieg wars super, fahrtechnisch ist der Park zwar kaum fordern, aber dafür gibt’s um so mehr Flow.



Da will ich schon hin seit die vor ca. 10 Jahren aufgemacht haben 

Das Thema Bikepark hatte sich dann aber mit dem Komplettumstieg aufs Fatbike eigentlich von selbst erledigt.

Du würdest den Park also als Fatbike-tauglich einstufen ?


----------



## cubation (17. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da will ich schon hin seit die vor ca. 10 Jahren aufgemacht haben
> 
> Das Thema Bikepark hatte sich dann aber mit dem Komplettumstieg aufs Fatbike eigentlich von selbst erledigt.
> 
> Du würdest den Park also als Fatbike-tauglich einstufen ?



Definitiv, aber es wäre auch alles mit dem 26er Carbonhardtail gegangen. Wir hatten auch einen Anfänger mit Fully-Leihrad dabei der gut mithalten konnte. Ist also kein Hardcore-Park. Meine Racepfeile sollte aber nur für den Rennsamstag in Bad Goisern aus dem Auto geholt werden und ich hab daher für den Park das Fatty gewählt. 


Thomas


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Thema Bikepark hatte sich dann aber mit dem Komplettumstieg aufs Fatbike eigentlich von selbst erledigt.


Ach was, warte mal, bis die DeeMax FAT kommen, kombiniert mit den Maxxis Big Fat Minions. Dann bist Du wieder im Rennen... Feddergabbel hast Du doch schon.


----------



## gigawatt (18. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du würdest den Park also als Fatbike-tauglich einstufen ?



Ja absolut. Aber n Halbtagesticket reicht völlig. Die Strecken die es gibt hat man relativ schnell durch und die wirklich steilen Dinger sind mit Sprüngen ausgestattet, für die man schon n bischen Mut braucht. Ansonsten n schön flowiges Ding das zum Hüpfen einlädt. Aber auch nicht übermäßig, weil danach immer gleich ne fette Kurve kommt.


----------



## Bumble (18. Juli 2014)

gigawatt schrieb:


> Ja absolut. Aber n Halbtagesticket reicht völlig. Die Strecken die es gibt hat man relativ schnell durch und die wirklich steilen Dinger sind mit Sprüngen ausgestattet, für die man schon n bischen Mut braucht. Ansonsten n schön flowiges Ding das zum Hüpfen einlädt. Aber auch nicht übermäßig, weil danach immer gleich ne fette Kurve kommt.


Habs mir mal angeschaut, scheint fast alles dort künstlich angelegt und glattgebügelt zu sein, wie taugen die Wald/Wurzeltrails dort ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juli 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Steuern wir auch mal was zur Galerie bei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schöne Bilder 

Aber sag mal , habt Ihr da Bierfilze ins Hinterrad geklemmt


----------



## gigawatt (18. Juli 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Aber sag mal , habt Ihr da Bierfilze ins Hinterrad geklemmt



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoke_card


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juli 2014)

Gestern abend in der Pfalz....allles scchhööööönnnn laaaangsaaammm angegangen:


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Juli 2014)

Mit den 0,8bar sieht das aber ganz schön rumplig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (18. Juli 2014)

Super 


Bei der Treppe würde ich ab dem dritten Podest wohl den ersten Frontflip-No-Hander hinlegen.


----------



## F7 Uli (18. Juli 2014)

Sieht gut aus .Schön gemacht )


----------



## Fettydriver (18. Juli 2014)

Meine Fatbike-Ausfahrten sind halt nicht so ganz artgerecht und spektakulär so wie die bei Euch, aber mir macht es großen Spaß, mehr geht auch bei mir nicht.
Ein paar Handybilder von heute Morgen auf der Flachland-Pedelec-Route von Leimen nach Hockenheim u. zurück. Danach war ich platt.

Noch super Temperatur, Störche im Hintergrund, keine Wolke am Himmel, was will man mehr.










Die Temperatur steigt und steigt, noch 5km, nichts wie nach Hause in den Schatten


----------



## dukestah (18. Juli 2014)

das bike sieht echt hammer aus!


----------



## honkori (18. Juli 2014)

Mir fehlt noch das richtige Wort um es entsprechend würdigen zu können. 
Keine Ahnung ob 'n Fatty beleidigt ist, wenn man es -> elegant, nennt.


----------



## dertutnix (18. Juli 2014)

mal wieder eine von den experimentaltouren... 

bergauf fahrbar, bergab waren die wege nicht mehr vorhanden. 
ausblick dank holzarbeiten. 
der letzte trail hinunter zum see, bis dato einfach fluffig, ist nun nach wenigen hundert metern auch der forstautobahn gewichen...
und eine zecke hab ich auch mitgebracht... 

ich trink jetzt mal ein bier, prost...


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juli 2014)

Servus
Heute hat mir Stefan einen Super Trail gezeigt. 

Einfach herrlich.


----------



## svennox (19. Juli 2014)

SCHÖÖÖNE THREADSEITE..
inkl. dem Clip (ganz oben) 
und vor allem auch mit den vielen FATTY_TOUR_BILDERN !!!


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juli 2014)

Heute morgen, so gegen 06:00 Uhr:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2014)

Cool. Mir wäre der schlafplatz zu exponiert.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juli 2014)

Hatte auch erst überlegt, etwas weiter vom Wasser entfernt zu pennen...aber dann hat das Verlangen, sich in den Schlaf plätschern zu lassen, gesiegt.


----------



## trial_neuling (20. Juli 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...aber dann hat das Verlangen, sich in den Schlaf plätschern zu lassen, gesiegt.


Richtige Entscheidung!
Wo ist das?


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Juli 2014)

Das ist die junge Isar am Tor zum Karwendel.


----------



## titzy (21. Juli 2014)

@Fabeymer  sehr schicke Location, so ein Geplätscher ist schon was schickes als Schlaflied!
Tja, wenn man, wie wir erst am 20.07 um 1 Uhr Nachts sein "Quartier" bezieht, kann schon mal folgendes passieren:




*Uups, "Hütte schon voll" ...*





... also blieb uns nur den Steg zu belegen!

Um so ärgerlicher für uns nicht schon eher da zu seien, handelte sich es doch bei den Hüttenbesetzern nicht um ein Pärchen, sondern um 2 junge Damen. Das erfuhren wir jedoch erst am Morgen danach. Da hätte man wohl schon eher sein Lager "besuchen" sollen, zumal die gemütliche Lagerfeuerstelle zuvor auch von den beide benutzt wurde - aber wir hatten auch so ein tollen Samstag Abend mit der Fahrtwind Gruppe Berlin auf dem Weg zu Ostsee.

Ich geb zu, das Fatty wurde unter den Rennradlern etwas komisch beäugt, dann aber dennoch in deren Mitte aktzeptiert! Zumal das selbst in der Führungsgruppe mit einem 27er Schnitt auf der Sonntagsetappe noch recht human zu ging und man idR recht gut mithalten konnte. Am Samstag war die Rennradrunde auch ungewöhnlich "sandig und traillastig" , sehr zum Leidwesen der RRler, aber dafür hatte ich dort meinen Spass. 





*Wie Sand ...*




*... am Meer ...*




*und danach feiner Singletrail!*





*Hier ging es dann endlich zum spielen in den Sand. @cubation schaut schon ganz wehleidig aufs Fatbike.*

Ich muss sagen, das frisst auch noch mal gute Körner, vorallem wenn man doch nur einen recht schmalen Streifen Sand als "Fahrrinne" hat, der aber schon von zig Leute richtig schön lose getrampelt wurde.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Juli 2014)

Wir waren am Sonntag bei mir vor der Haustür mit 7 Fatbikes und einem 301 unterwegs. Es war eine wunderschöne epische 9 Stunden Tour. Obwohl ich es ja eigentlich wissen müsste, bin ich begeistert, dass die Trails vor der Haustür doch so viel hergeben, denn es wurde nie langweilig auf der langen Runde. Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer (@hoodride @Stadtwaldflitza @Mr Cannondale @CaseOnline @Vighor) und speziell an @loui-w und @Sleyvas für Ihren Trail-Input.









Die meisten Abschnitte waren klasse zu fahren, im Bereich der Flachwurzler kam es aber durch die jüngsten Stürme zu einigen unüberwindlichen Hindernissen, die auch mit bestem Willen nicht zu bewältigen waren. Aber wir haben nicht aufgegeben und Dank adaptiver Wegeanpassung in Echtzeit ist es uns trotzdem gelungen, eine schöne und aufregende Runde zusammenzubauen.

Das wird sicher nicht die letzte Taunus-Wunderland-Runde gewesen sein! Vom Regen wurden wir während der Tour verschont, nur das Grillen danach fiel leider ins Wasser... Dann eben beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (22. Juli 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wir waren am Sonntag bei mir vor der Haustür


 
Öhm. Ist deine Haustür weit von FFM weg? Ich bin vom 22.09. bis 26.09. dort zur Weiterbildung. Da könnt doch abends bestimmt was gehen, oder?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Öhm. Ist deine Haustür weit von FFM weg? Ich bin vom 22.09. bis 26.09. dort zur Weiterbildung. Da könnt doch abends bestimmt was gehen, oder?
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer


Sind 45km, aber zur Not kann man sich auch in der Mitte (Wiesbaden, Eppstein, Königstein) treffen, da gibt es überall gute Trails. Meld Dich wenn´s soweit ist!


----------



## hoodride (22. Juli 2014)

Die Woche schaut bei mir auch gut aus, bin dabei!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juli 2014)

Evtl., evtl....


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juli 2014)

Super! Ich melde mich dann nochmal kurz vorher!


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Juli 2014)

Fatbiken und Fettlebe! 
Mirabellen, Kirschpflaumen, Brombeeren ... und ich mittendrin. 






Klar, dass ich nach dem vielen Naschen erstmal eine Pause brauchte...


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)

Fatty on the rocks


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Juli 2014)

Du wohnst schon in ner tollen Gegend! Auch wenn´s am Rand ist...


----------



## svennox (26. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Fatty on the rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ampelhasser (26. Juli 2014)

Jetzt wurden bei uns neben den normalen Radwegen auch Fatbike taugliche Wege angelegt










Ampel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juli 2014)

Schön!


----------



## zoomer (26. Juli 2014)

Sonnenblumenfelder sind schön aber bitte nur Bilder mit
Rad in der unterwegs Gallerie


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. Juli 2014)

Gestern mal die Dreiseenrunde (Tegernsee, Schliersee, Spitzingsee) mit meiner Frau gefahren. War spannend. Meine erste wirklich lange Tour mit dem Fatbike. Meine Beine waren doch schwer heute früh


----------



## Optimizer (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## zoomer (27. Juli 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Gestern mal die Dreiseenrunde (Tegernsee, Schliersee, Spitzingsee)




Aha,
ich denke eine runde um den kleinsten der Seen hätte ich vielleicht auch geschafft ....


----------



## svennox (28. Juli 2014)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Jetzt wurden bei uns neben den normalen Radwegen auch Fatbike taugliche Wege angelegt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..kommt mir bekannt vor, könnte in/Nahe Berlin sein! 
TOLLE FOTOS !!!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


>


Die Laufräder gefallen mir gut! App-förmige Felgenlöcher sehen super aus. Der 4,25er Fatback-Reifen scheint gut mit der Felge zu harmonieren. Gutes Volumen!!



Optimizer schrieb:


>


Und? Hast Du den Zielsprung über das Plakat geschafft?


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2014)

Bis zum Plakat sind's nochmal dicke zehn-fuffzehn Meter...

Aber erstes Bikepark-Erlebnis war genial. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mit einem Starrbike eigentlich fast alles geht. Sogar mit ner Carbon-Gabel. Leider war nicht viel los dort. Daher kaum "Eisdielen-Effekt"... Allerdings waren zwei der Betreiber da, die hatten ordentlich gestaunt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juli 2014)

@Optimizer


Wie fährt sich der neue LRS gegenüber dem orig. LRS? Gibt´s spürbare Unterschiede?

Der Fatback Reifen sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2014)

Was ich bisher merke bzw. feststellen kann:
- Reifen baut fast 1cm breiter als auf der OnOne-Felge
- bei bereits 1,5 bar flubbt der Reifen ins Felgenhorn
- kein Eiern nach Absenken des Drucks auf 0,6 bar
- 0,6 bar fühlen sich subjektiv fluffiger an, als auf der OnOne-Felge. War gestern im Bikepark schon fast optimal.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juli 2014)

Oh, das klingt gut!  
Woher hast du den Reifen bezogen?


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2014)

Von Bikeparts.com aus den USA importiert. Gabs dort mal im Angebot für 69$ das Stück.


----------



## dorfmann (28. Juli 2014)

Gestern mit dem Fatty in der Wahner Heide rund um den Flughafen Köln/Bonn unterwegs gewesen.

Als ich auf einem Stein pausiere und an einem Pfirsich knabbere, preschen zwei Jungs auf ihren Fullys mit einem Mordsspeed vorbei.
Die haben bestimmt einen wichtigen Termin, dachte ich bei mir.
Ich grüßte freundlich und futterte weiter an meinem Pfirsich.
Als die beiden vorrüber waren, brüllte der eine zum anderen:" Kannste mir mal verraten, was man mit einem Fatbike in der Wahner Heide will ???"
Kopfschüttelnd und lachend fuhren die zwei davon...

Bei einem weiteren Pfirsich sinnierte ich noch etwas über den Sinn und Zweck einer Vollfederung in der Wahner Heide, findet man hier doch höchstens mal ein paar Meter S1 Trail, wenn überhaupt ...

Whatever...danach hatte ich dann noch reichlich Spaß an Stellen, wo sicher kein Schmalspurradler durchkommt:





Der ehemalige Panzerübungsplatz der belgischen Streitkräfte... heute fahren hier Fatbikes


----------



## Holland (28. Juli 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Gestern mit dem Fatty in der Wahner Heide rund um den Flughafen Köln/Bonn unterwegs gewesen.



Vielleicht eine Location für ein "Fett im Westen" Treffen?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## gnss (3. August 2014)

Mit dem Fatbike zum Ostseestrand.



DSC00942 by My brain hurts!, on Flickr

Travemünde hat den Trend schnell erkannt und stellt direkt an der Promenade Fatbikeradständer auf. Zu beachten sind die unterschiedlichen breiten für Fat und Fullfat.



DSC00944 by My brain hurts!, on Flickr

Da es Fatbikern bekannterweise nur um Aufmerksamkeit geht bin ich natürlich hocherfreut mein Rad für eine Probefahrt herzugeben.



DSC00945 by My brain hurts!, on Flickr

Ziel erreicht.



DSC00955 by My brain hurts!, on Flickr

Und nichts wie rein.



DSC00947 by My brain hurts!, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (3. August 2014)

Schöne Bilder, schöne Impressionen,  ....für mich einfach nur zauberhaft.
Ich habe noch nie die Nord-oder Ostsee in echt gesehen, aber vielleicht schaffe ich das auch noch mal irgendwann auf meine alten Tage.


----------



## svennox (4. August 2014)

...ohhjaaa.......schööne fattyTOUR_Bilder !!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. August 2014)

Fetter Montag...





Mehr Fotos in meinem Tagebuch...


----------



## hw_doc (7. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern in Heidelberg mit dem Fatbike unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich da ein entlacktes On-One Fatty?
Und was hat es da als USD-Gabel?


----------



## jmr-biking (7. August 2014)

Das ist @Bumble sein Fatty. Fotos dazu gibt`s in seinem Fotoalbum. Einen Aufbau-Thread gab es auch zu dem Bike


----------



## hw_doc (7. August 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das ist @Bumble sein Fatty. Fotos dazu gibt`s in seinem Fotoalbum. Einen Aufbau-Thread gab es auch zu dem Bike



Danke für den Hinweis!
Das On-One scheint mir ein guter Einstieg, aber das Serien-Weiß mag mir so überhaupt nicht gefallen... Und Entlacken ist wohl um einiges günstiger, als anschließend noch wieder was draufzuwerfen...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. August 2014)

Bumble`s Rahmen ist ja richtig Raw, d.h. ohne Schutz. Ich würde nach dem entlacken eine Schicht Klarlack drüber machen. Wenn blankes Alu den Witterungseinflüssen ungeschützt ausgesetzt ist, dann sieht es optisch nach ner Zeit nicht mehr so schön aus. Aber da kann dir Bumble mehr zu schreiben. 
Mein OnOne Scandal Rahmen war auch mal Raw mit Klarlack drüber. Hat mir richtig gut gefallen und das Fatty in Raw würde mir auch sehr zusagen.


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2014)

Klarlack schützt das Metall nicht vor der Witterung, sondern den eigentlichen Lack.


----------



## zoomer (8. August 2014)

Jedenfalls würde mein Schweiss da Löcher rein brennen


----------



## cubation (8. August 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Travemünde hat den Trend schnell erkannt und stellt direkt an der Promenade Fatbikeradständer auf. Zu beachten sind die unterschiedlichen breiten für Fat und Fullfat.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC00944 by My brain hurts!, on Flickr



Der Ständer ist sicher neu.  Vor kurzem waren 2 Fatbiker ( Thomas & Falk )  auf der GST per Fatbike unterwegs, die ja bekanntlich in Travemünde endet.  

Wir brauchen noch so einen Ständer fürs Fatbiketreffen in Berlin am Sonntag!


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (8. August 2014)

Hehe...muss jemand eben 'ne Kettensäge zu Nils mitbringen (und wenn ich den Wetterbericht noch richtig im Ohr habe, auch was gegen Hagelschauer  ).


----------



## Wickerer (8. August 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Der Ständer ist sicher neu.  Vor kurzem waren 2 Fatbiker ( Thomas & Falk )  auf der GST per Fatbike unterwegs, die ja bekanntlich in Travemünde endet.
> Thomas



Wir haben uns anschließend bei der Stadtverwaltung beschwert, weil es keinen passenden Fahrradständer für unsere Bikes gab.


----------



## F7 Uli (8. August 2014)




----------



## F7 Uli (8. August 2014)

Von der Strandpromenade in kühlungsborn


----------



## titzy (8. August 2014)

Schönes Riesenrad!


----------



## dertutnix (8. August 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das kannst du halten wie ein Dachdecker, aber hier ist die Unterwegs-Galerie.


könnt ihr jetzt bitte irgendwo anders diskutieren


----------



## dukestah (8. August 2014)

mal ein anderes “mit dem fat bike unterwegs“ bild 
war gestern in Schalksmühle und habe nach langer Suche und Überlegung mein Traum Fat Bike geholt, hatte aber noch keine Zeit eine richtige Runde damit zu drehen...


----------



## Smart_Sam (8. August 2014)

Durch den "Schilderwald" hinauf auf .....  . Unglaublich, selbst in Wald wird man nun schon von den E-Bike Rentnern bergauf überholt. Bergab wird man aber wohl schon aus weiter ferne gehört wenn man angewalzt kommt - da wird schön Platz gemacht


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. August 2014)

Das schöne Wetter Heute mussten wir einfach ausnützen.
Allgäuer Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (9. August 2014)

Mal etwas entspannter mit dem Fatbike unterwegs.

Kurze Pause mit dem Asphaltbomber bei den Segelfliegern.....





.....die sich gerade zum Hochziehen vorbereiten


----------



## losbub (9. August 2014)

Das Rad schaut einfach nur Klasse aus, mit der "einfachen" schwarzen Strassenbreifung noch besser als den braunen Grobstolligen.
Wirklich eines der schönsten Fatbikes die ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (9. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Junge, was hast du denn da angestellt ?
Kein Wunder, wenn so manch Einer behauptet, Fatbikes zerstören unsere Natur


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Junge, was hast du denn da angestellt ?
> Kein Wunder, wenn so manch Einer behauptet, Fatbikes zerstören unsere Natur


Schau genau hin, ich hab den Baum noch extra abgestützt !!!


----------



## honkori (11. August 2014)

Leider nur Standbilder, weil ich die meiste Zeit mit Strampeln beschäftigt war...aber besser als nix. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/berliner-fatbike-meeting-august-2014.716512/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (11. August 2014)

Schöne Grüße aus Vorarlberg, hier hätte der Koko seinen Spaß!


----------



## OstseeBiking (11. August 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Von der Strandpromenade in kühlungsborn


Es war doch eine schöne Zeit an der Küste, oder?...


----------



## cubation (11. August 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 311780
> 
> mal ein anderes “mit dem fat bike unterwegs“ bild
> war gestern in Schalksmühle und habe nach langer Suche und Überlegung mein Traum Fat Bike geholt, hatte aber noch keine Zeit eine richtige Runde damit zu drehen...



Ich hoffe das Auto stand oder der/die Beifahrer/in hats geschoßen!  


Glückwunsch zum Rad, welches ist es denn? 


Thomas


----------



## dukestah (11. August 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Auto stand oder der/die Beifahrer/in hats geschoßen!
> 
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Rad, welches ist es denn?
> ...


- hehe, ja, Auto stand gerade im Stau 
- Vielen Dank
- mi:tech Tyke P1 Fat Pinion


----------



## skidder (11. August 2014)

Heute eine Tour durch Wald und Wiesen und Matschig war es auch noch, mit dem Fat bike Spaß pur


----------



## titzy (11. August 2014)

Hast uns deinen Prototypen aber ganz schön lange verheimlicht.  (ganze 1,5 Jahre) 
Schöne Farbkombi, jetzt noch mit Gelb-Orangen oder nem hellblauen Felgenband - ein Traum!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. August 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 312529 Anhang anzeigen 312532 Schöne Grüße aus Vorarlberg, hier hätte der Koko seinen Spaß!


Aha, Gabel-Update?!  

VG


----------



## hoodride (11. August 2014)

Stillstand ist Rückschritt!


----------



## skidder (11. August 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Hast uns deinen Prototypen aber ganz schön lange verheimlicht.  (ganze 1,5 Jahre)
> Schöne Farbkombi, jetzt noch mit Gelb-Orangen oder nem hellblauen Felgenband - ein Traum!


Whooops sollte mal das Datum vom Fotoapparat einstellen ;-)


----------



## Optimizer (13. August 2014)

Heute im Regenwald unterwegs gewesen:




Schäden der Unwetter der letzten Tage:




Baumtumor:




Wasgau-Gewitterfront:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (13. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heute im Regenwald unterwegs gewesen:


was ist das denn für ein cooles ghost buster gespenst schild?


----------



## dorfmann (13. August 2014)

Hier hats heute auch nur geregnet, da muß man echt aufpassen, wo man langfährt


----------



## Optimizer (13. August 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein cooles ghost buster gespenst schild?


Ist die Beschilderung von nem Premiumwanderweg...


----------



## Bumble (13. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist die Beschilderung von nem Premiumwanderweg...


Was issen da "Premium" ? Saumagen- und Schorlebuden aufm Weg ?


----------



## Optimizer (14. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was issen da "Premium" ? Saumagen- und Schorlebuden aufm Weg ?


Du wirst dich wundern...keine Hütte entlang des Weges. Dafür die schönsten Felsenhöhenzüge der Randzone. Zwar keine richtige Abfahrten drin, aber die eine oder andere knifflige Stelle, ein paar Spitzkehren und ein paar fette Treppen.


----------



## Vighor (16. August 2014)

Chouffe Marathon Du VTT au village des Nutons
7th edition - August 15, 2014
Gestern mit den Mudbikers Maastricht die 45km Tour gefahren. Da der Sommer in den letzten Wochen so schön sonnig war hatten wir richtig gute Fatbike konditionen.

Das einzige fatbike der Gruppe, aber unterwegs noch ein Sandman Hoggar gesehen




Der Rest ohne kommentar ..


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. August 2014)

Ihr Drecksäue !!!


----------



## criscross (16. August 2014)

soo muss das


----------



## CaseOnline (16. August 2014)

Familienausflug:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (16. August 2014)

Ich war nach dem Guss am Altissimo-Aufstieg so durchgeweicht, da war die Aktion dann auch egal...


----------



## dukestah (16. August 2014)

nicht ganz so dreckig wie vighor aber auch eine schöne erzgebirgsrunde gedreht, bfl macht auf losen untergrund keine gute figur aber die restlichen komponenten haben super funktioniert, das bike rockt einfach 
leider nur handyfoto


----------



## Bumble (16. August 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


>



Da gings bei uns auch jeden Tag lang, immer schön bis sich die Reifen festgefahren hatten 

Erfreulich war , dass sich nie jemand drüber aufgeregt hat, unerwartet unspiessig wars dort.


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. August 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> nicht ganz so dreckig wie vighor aber auch eine schöne erzgebirgsrunde gedreht, bfl macht auf losen untergrund keine gute figur aber die restlichen komponenten haben super funktioniert, das bike rockt einfach
> leider nur handyfoto
> Anhang anzeigen 314136



Was ist das für ein Bike? Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## dukestah (16. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Bike? Habe ich was verpasst?


Mi:tech Tyke P1 Fat Pinion - http://www.mi-tech.de/fatbike.htm


----------



## hoodride (17. August 2014)

Salsameeting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (17. August 2014)

hat die Geschäftsleitung kein Geld fürn Ständer übrig


----------



## Optimizer (17. August 2014)

Zwei OnOne's und ein Salsa Mukluk auf Fatbike Treppentour:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. August 2014)

Wie man isst so fährt man(n)...    	 ....Spaaaaaaaß!

Aber wo sind die Äktschnbilda?


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber wo sind die Äktschnbilda?



Den ganzen Berg Burger zu futtern war grad genug Action


----------



## SirQuickly (18. August 2014)

VormGrillen nochmal kurz raus....


----------



## dukestah (18. August 2014)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> VormGrillen nochmal kurz raus....


immer wieder schön ein pugsley in freier wildbahn zu sehen 
cool finde ich den nabenputzer vorne


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. August 2014)

*Aller Guten Dinge sind Drei*

Gestern war ich mit dem Fatbike unterwegs - und das gleich drei Mal...

*Teil 1: Hometrails* Ganz alleine auf dem Hometrail... Aber ich musste die neue Bluto unbedingt auf meinem Referenzdownhill testen. Hohe Wurzel bei Wiesbaden

Bereit für den Referenzdownhill (oben auf der Hohen Wurzel):




Der Einstieg in den Downhill:




Speedtest bravourös bestanden:



Federweg ordentlich ausgenutzt:



(im Hintergrund der Einstieg in den weiteren Downhill)

_Später an diesem Tag..._

*Teil 2: Meenz *Mit @hoodride durch die sandigen Wälder

Die wissen was sich gehört: Standesgemäßes Parkieren für fette Fahrzeuge




Auch sonst sehr gediegen hier:



2x Mukluk mit Bluto

Aber wir können auch anders, ein paar gediegene Sprünge gab´s auch:







_Später an diesem Tag..._

*Teil 3: Pirmasens - Treppen-, Eisdielen- und Pugsley-Gedächtnistour *Mit @Optimizer  und @Bumble in der Stadt der sieben Hügel (nein die andere Stadt!)

Nur ein Bild, das Burger Bild habt Ihr ja schon gesehen... Nicht alle Treppen waren so flach und so gleichmäßig 




Im Prinzip ware es das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trep...ey-gedaechtnistour-terminfindungsfred.717089/

Aber es gab Treppen im Überfluss, Burger im Überfluss und am Anfang und am Ende sogar feinste Pfälzerwald-Trails, auf dem Rückweg im Scheinwerferlicht.

_Ein schöner Tag!!!_


----------



## Optimizer (18. August 2014)

Sollen wir erwähnen, dass der @Bumble mehrfach mit nem E-Bike den Berg hoch ist?


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sollen wir erwähnen, dass der @Bumble mehrfach mit nem E-Bike den Berg hoch ist?


EINMAL !!!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sollen wir erwähnen, dass der @Bumble mehrfach mit nem E-Bike den Berg hoch ist?


psssstt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (18. August 2014)

Ich hab allerdings heut morgen auch schon recherchiert...das KTM kostet 3,2k€...


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. August 2014)

In Anlehnung an vergangene Tage ging es heut zum ersten HotSpot. Muskelkater und Sitzfleisch so naja und das LIEBHERR mußte vor Aufregung auch mehrmals beruhigt werden:




 


 
Unter der Autobahnbrücke war es dann wie damals. Ein unglaublicher Anblick: Es geht wirklich sehr lang und richtig ( richtig! ) schnellwerdent hinunter und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Sehr heftig das Ganze - nicht vom technischem, aber vom Gefühl her sehr feingeistig. 



 

...am schnellsten unteren Punkt surft man durch einen kleinen Bach. Anfangs möchte man Bergab bremsen, da die Beschleunigung immer schneller wird und zunehmend derb. Doch wenn man es nicht macht und mutig durchhält, belohnt einem die Tapferkeit mit gefühlten 2G und der anschließenden Bergauffahrt ( die man eh nicht schafft ) .


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. August 2014)

...irgendwie hatte ich Probleme beim hochladen, daher dieser Doppelpost

Die beiden Brückenköpfe eigenen sich herrausragend als Spielwiese und bieten vielen Stufen, Schrägen und gemauerte Halbschalen





Außerdem die schriftliche Erkenntnis, dass Jesus noch lebt, Gothic cool ist und irgendjemand die Nicole ganz schön sexy findet.






Ich bin mehr so der etwas stumpfsinnige "in die Kurven reinbremser" , doch zeitlos etwas entspannt rumtrailen macht auch mal Spaß.


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 314478


Ach du scheisse, wenn das schon auf dem Bild so steil ausschaut.....


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. August 2014)

Ja Bumble, man muß sich wirklich überwinden - obwohl man weiß dass eigentlich nichts passieren kann, da es ja auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch geht. Ist verrückt, aber richtig fetzig und wirklich sehr schnell.

Das andere Kürzere Stück ist denke ich mind. 45° , wenn nicht noch steiler. Dafür alles unbehindernisst und rein.


----------



## Vighor (18. August 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ja Bumble, man muß sich wirklich überwinden - obwohl man weiß dass eigentlich nichts passieren kann, da es ja auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch geht. Ist verrückt, aber richtig fetzig und wirklich sehr schnell.
> 
> Das andere Kürzere Stück ist denke ich mind. 45° , wenn nicht noch steiler. Dafür alles unbehindernisst und rein.


Nur nicht dran denken das Lenken bedeutet das man bekanntschaft mit einer der Säulen macht


----------



## skidder (18. August 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 314480  ...irgendwie hatte ich Probleme beim hochladen, daher dieser Doppelpost
> 
> Die beiden Brückenköpfe eigenen sich herrausragend als Spielwiese und bieten vielen Stufen, Schrägen und gemauerte Halbschalen
> 
> ...



Hi Knusberflogge,
Hast du Brooks Griffe am Bike? wie sind die? Ich finde Brooks ziemlich cool ;-)


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. August 2014)

Grüß Dich skidder 

Ja, ist bei Sattel und Tasche passender. Ich finde sie sehr wertig verarbeitet, geprägtes Logo und sehr edle Griffenden. Einzig die vertorxte Schraubung fand ich nicht prima, ist aber glaube ich so üblich. Hab dabei die kürzeren Exemplare für Grippshift. Meinem Empfinden nach fassen sie sich nackt gut an, die Angst vor Schürfwunden ist aber größer, so dass ich meist mit Handschuhen fahre.



skidder schrieb:


> ... Ich finde Brooks ziemlich cool ;-)



Die Brooks-Sachen find ich auch klasse. Entgegen jedem Trend und dabei absolut wertfrei ( nicht wertlos ) . Automäßig durchaus mit einem Land-Rover Defender zu vergleichen.
Hatte noch bei Brooks nach einem Rucksack mit Begleiterstatus gesucht ( keine Nylon-Kevlar-Spannverschlüsse, keine selbstreinigende Antischwitzbeschichtung, keine Gewichtsangabe  ) war mir aber leider zu sportlich im Preis. Vom Gedanken her aber genau richtig


----------



## skidder (18. August 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Grüß Dich skidder
> 
> Ja, ist bei Sattel und Tasche passender. Ich finde sie sehr wertig verarbeitet, geprägtes Logo und sehr edle Griffenden. Einzig die vertorxte Schraubung fand ich nicht prima, ist aber glaube ich so üblich. Hab dabei die kürzeren Exemplare für Grippshift. Meinem Empfinden nach fassen sie sich nackt gut an, die Angst vor Schürfwunden ist aber größer, so dass ich meist mit Handschuhen fahre.
> 
> ...



Hi Knusberflogge,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort , ich habe auf meine Straßen Single Speed auch ein Brooks Sattel und Lederlenkerband und bin auch begeistert von der Wertigkeit und der sehr schönen Optik ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smart_Sam (18. August 2014)

Gestern den Fatty ganz untypisch auf der Strasse ausgeführt. 85km waren es am Ende. Reifendruck auf 1,2 bar erhöht. Nen leichten Sonnenbrand eingefangen. Nen neuen Specialized Helm ausprobiert - das Ding trägt sich im Gegensatz zu ner Aldi-Schale sowas von angenehm das ich bei Abfahrten mit Luftzug dachte ich hab keinen Helm auf - echt Hammer. Nur der Gegenwind auf der Rückfahrt war mühsam. 
So unspektakulär wie die Fahrt war (ausser den "Gaffern" ) so unspektakulär das Foto.


----------



## Optimizer (19. August 2014)

Noch ein Nachzügler-Foto von der Treppentour:


----------



## Knusberflogge (19. August 2014)

Heut morgen der Aufbruch in die Sächsische Schweiz. War wirklich prima und zeitig früh noch recht menschenleer. Die Sandsteinfelsen sehen immer aus wie gemalt, kann ich wirklich jedem empfehlen - auch ohne Rad.

Ich hatte am "Nassen Grund" geparkt und bin dann denn leicht zu bewältigenden "Malerweg" gefahren:





Von ihm aus ging es immer wieder im zick-zack einige Wanderwege hinunter, die sich allesamt durch ihren herrlichen und ortstypischen Untergrund auszeichnen. Immerwieder reichlich Sand, dazu viele Wurzeln und natürlich auch einige Sandsteine. Macht wirklich Spaß, zumal man stets auf unterschiedlich hohe Absätze trifft, die man sorglos springen kann.

Hier der "Jordanweg", welcher zum Schluß mit einigen großen Holzschwellen aufwartet.





Leider etwas verschwommene Handybilder, die auch nur ansatzweise die schöne Umgebung und das in meinen Augen schon anspruchsvolle Gelände wiedergeben.




Hier der Aufstieg zur "Wilden Hölle" , ein als -schwierig- eingestufter Kletterweg, welchen ich aber nur mit Begleitung empfehle. Die dortigen Felsen müssen durch abwerfen des Rades bewältigt werden, was zu zweit einfach materialschonender ist. Daher bin ich ihn heut auch nur angefahren.



Hier der Abstieg zur "Eulentilge" . Sehr technisch zu fahren. Mit dem Fully damals konnte man vieles luftmäßig auslassen. Mit dem
LIEBHERR (  ) geht es leider nicht ganz so schnell, dennoch recht zügig und vor allem lachbringend.




Ein weiteres Wackelbild, bei denen findige Betrachter das fehlen der Trinkflasche bemerken. Zuckersüßes Sprudelgetränk im wartenden Auto ist einfach süffiger!




Alles in Allem eine schöne Tour die, abgesehen von der hecklastigen Fahrweise, einen etwas tieferen Sattel nötig machte. Dazu Bodenwellen, die mich auch unaufgefordert zum Springen frohlockten. Und der Gedanke, dass es dort nie einen Radler zu sehen gibt und ich der einzig bebike´te Wurzelentjungferer bin, bringt dieser Reise einen Hauch von Expeditionsgefühl - zumindest beim Berghoch schieben  .

Bei der abschließenden Schussfahrt zum talegelegenen Parkplatz konnte ich diesmal die Klingel zur Freude anderer nutzen, obgleich mir der Gedanke an die Carbongabel, bei schneller Fahrt, immernoch Unbehaglichkeit bereitet...


----------



## trial_neuling (19. August 2014)

Immer wieder ein Genuss, deine Ausführungen zu lesen.


----------



## Knusberflogge (19. August 2014)

Danke Dir! Sei nur froh, dass Du mich nicht hast fahren sehen  ...


----------



## skidder (20. August 2014)

Heute eine schöne 20km Tour durch den Wald mit Matsch und Singletrail Passagen

 

 

 

 

 

 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. August 2014)

Hatte heute abend ein Fotoshootingtermin...kein Scheiß.
Die ersten Bilder sehen schonmal genial aus. Danke schon mal an @steffenhummel!


----------



## skidder (20. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hatte heute abend ein Fotoshootingtermin...kein Scheiß.
> Die ersten Bilder sehen schonmal genial aus. Danke schon mal an @steffenhummel!



Airtime cool


----------



## skidder (20. August 2014)

...


----------



## skidder (20. August 2014)

...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hatte heute abend ein Fotoshootingtermin...kein Scheiß.
> Die ersten Bilder sehen schonmal genial aus. Danke schon mal an @steffenhummel!


Bist narrisch? So ganz ohne Feddergabbel??? Da hör ich das Carbon schon knacken (jaja ich weiss Du warst damit schon im Bikepark). Style Tipp fürs nächste Schuting: entweder längere Hose oder fettere Knieprotektoren  Der Fotografenname kommt mir jetzt irgendwie bekannt vor, dabei kenne ich den Fotografen selbst garantiert nicht...


----------



## skidder (20. August 2014)

...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. August 2014)

...


----------



## Optimizer (20. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Style Tipp fürs nächste Schuting: entweder längere Hose oder fettere Knieprotektoren


Dann sieht man aber meine sexy Schenkel garnich mehr....


----------



## skidder (20. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> mach einfach edit und dann drei Punkte (...). löschen kann nur der moderator.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp ;-)


----------



## Optimizer (20. August 2014)

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Der Fotografenname kommt mir jetzt irgendwie bekannt vor, dabei kenne ich den Fotografen selbst garantiert nicht...



mit PH, mit PH !!!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. August 2014)

weissichdoch


----------



## darkJST (21. August 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> (...)Und der Gedanke, dass es dort nie einen Radler zu sehen gibt und ich der einzig bebike´te Wurzelentjungferer bin, bringt dieser Reise einen Hauch von Expeditionsgefühl - zumindest beim Berghoch schieben .(...)



Es gibt einen Grund dafür, dass dort nie Radler zu sehen sind: radeln ist im Nationalpark abseits der ausgeschriebenen Routen, welche allesamt Trekkingradtauglich sind, strengstens untersagt! Wäre das nicht so würden jedes WE ganze Radlertruppen aus der dresdner Ecke da einfallen Wenn du unbedingt auf Sandstein radeln willst dann bitte linkselbisch, da ist kein Nationalpark und es gibt genügend schöne Sachen dort.


----------



## Knusberflogge (21. August 2014)

Ja, da hast Du recht darkJST. Morgen wird es linkselbig, das Bike übernachtet bereits im Kofferraum...


----------



## Optimizer (21. August 2014)

(c) by @steffenhummel


----------



## softlurch (21. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> (c) by @steffenhummel


Sauber! Da freu ich mich schon auf das WE im September


----------



## scylla (21. August 2014)

Die meist-fotografierten 3m in der schönen Südpfalz


----------



## Optimizer (21. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Die meist-fotografierten 3m in der schönen Südpfalz


Bevor du hier rumlästerst, will ich dich erstmal wieder auf dem Fetten sehen!


----------



## scylla (21. August 2014)

ich wollte nicht lästern, sind ja schließlich hübsche Fotos 
Und ja, hast recht: ich sollte wirklich mal wieder das Dickerchen entstauben und aus dem Kellerverlies zerren. Hab ja schon langsam wieder Sehnsucht danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (22. August 2014)

Ein Foto vom Mittwoch hat es in den Pool für das Foto des Tages geschafft. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr da den Stern ein bisschen anklicken würdet!
 http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1688087?in=potdPool


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ich wollte nicht lästern, sind ja schließlich hübsche Fotos
> Und ja, hast recht: ich sollte wirklich mal wieder das Dickerchen entstauben und aus dem Kellerverlies zerren. Hab ja schon langsam wieder Sehnsucht danach.


Dickerchen entstauben! Dickerchen entstauben! Dickerchen entstauben!


----------



## mtbbee (22. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr da den Stern ein bisschen anklicken würdet!


 
wenns gehen würde, gleich 2x .. schon alleine fürs Shirt


----------



## Optimizer (22. August 2014)

Bitte den Vorderreifen beachten!!!


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bitte den Vorderreifen beachten!!!


Bitte den Gesichtsausdruck beachten !!!


----------



## Girl (22. August 2014)

Und die Blickführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (22. August 2014)

Heute das neue Spielzeug von meinem Bruder getestet und für außerordentlich spaßig empfunden, macht echt richtig Spaß steile Sachen rauf zu kraxeln, wird für den Winter ein eigenes angeschafft.


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. August 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> ... , das Bike übernachtet bereits im Kofferraum...



...um es dann doch an den Heckträger zu fummeln  . Das klappte dafür ganz gut, die Reifen fanden genau zwischen den normalen Schienen Platz.



*Der 500,-€ teure THULE benötigt eine Anhängerkupplung, kann aber zum Öffnen des Kofferraumes umgeklappt werden. Die Räder bleiben dabei dran. Fand ich genial und kannte ich so noch nicht.*

Diesmal die linkselbige Sächsische Schweiz, hinauf auf den Pfaffenstein. Dieser liegt direkt neben der Festung Königstein und dem Lillienstein. Auf dem Pfaffenstein führen mehr oder weniger zwei Wege nach oben, die man je nach persönlichem Empfinden früh morgens - oder wie heute- am Nachmittag menschenleer erkunden kann.



 *Typischer Bodenbelag und für das Handy zu große Sandsteinfelsen, die wie immer beeindruckend wirken. Achtung: nicht an ihnen lecken!*

Als Kind bin ich schon mit dem DDR Roller hier rum geeiert und mir bei jeder elterlichen Wanderung vorgestellt, wie es wohl mit einem BMX wäre... Wer hätte gedacht, dass ich ( Gorbatschow sei dank! ) später tatsächlich mal ein Westfahrrad haben würde.



 *Oben mein niemals müde werdender Freund. Ich bin natürlich schneller hochgefahren, doch ich mußte ja das Foto machen.* 

Aus dem Schieben wird meist irgendwann tragen, wobei ich mich dann immer frage, wer diese blöde Idee mit dem schweren Sattel hatte!



 *Stumme Zeugen von Hingabe.*





 *Abermals viele Nadelbäume am Weg*

Vom fahrerrischen etwas spaßig und nicht ganz so schwierig, dafür deutlich mehr konditionsfordernd - also mir sehr entgegenkommend  . Die diesmalige Abschlussschußfahrt ( cool: 3x "s"  ) führte direkt über ein abgeerntetes Kornfeld hinunter. Ein sehr ansehnlicher Staubschleier, abermalige Carbongabelgedanken und eine besser werdende Hinterbremse waren das Resultat.

Folgendes Bild ist leider etwas verschwommen. Dies liegt nicht am verzögerten Auslösen des Handys in Verbindung mit der Unfähigkeit meines Mitprobanten, sondern vielmehr an meiner sagenhaften Fahrweise. Guckt Euch das mal an, Wahnsinn - und da bei so vollkommen & feingeistig zu gleich.




*Mit agliger Kunstfahrt geschwängerte Luft*.

Und ich muß abermals zugeben, dass ich nur bedingt eine Federung vermisse. Die Fahrweise ist sicherlich eine andere als mit einem Fully, auch vom Tempo. Lachbringend war es trotzdem und die aufgewärmte Cola im Autorücksitz sorgte für einen angenehmen Abgang - im Mund und vom Parkplatz.


----------



## Dutshlander (22. August 2014)

frage @*michi3* ; was wiegt die fuhre?


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> Heute das neue Spielzeug von meinem Bruder getestet und für außerordentlich spaßig empfunden, macht echt richtig Spaß steile Sachen rauf zu kraxeln,



Dafür wirst Du hier zwar ge4teilt werden,
aber ich find's ganz lustig und würde gerne mehr dazu hören.


(Vielleicht 'nen Link zu 'nem extra Thread ...)


----------



## Fabeymer (22. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bitte den Gesichtsausdruck beachten !!!



Nehmen sich beide nicht viel!


----------



## Optimizer (22. August 2014)

Achtung....Treppepppepppepppeppe:


----------



## michi3 (22. August 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> frage @*michi3* ; was wiegt die fuhre?


23kg


----------



## scylla (22. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Achtung....Treppepppepppepppeppe:



Die musst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen, sieht lustig aus


----------



## Optimizer (22. August 2014)

Kann ich machen. Die ist aber nicht ohne.


----------



## orangerauch (22. August 2014)

was muß man sich noch alles in den Keller stellen….!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (23. August 2014)

Die Ruhe verbreitende Mittagsandacht war so bedächtig im Haus, dass mein meinen könnte ich wäre beim gestrigen TELE5 Marathon nicht allein gewesen. Und obwohl mir die nur ansatzweise verdaute Rum-Traube-Nuß Schokolade was anderes riet, machte ich mich trotzdem kurz zu einer kurzweiligen Mittagsrunde auf.
Richtung Meissen ging es entspannt durch die Wälder Scharfenbergs bis zum Totenkopfhäuschen, deren trefflich poentierte Sage mich schon als Kind das fürchten lehrte. Ein Schelm der dabei denkt, dass ich diese Geschichte meinen Kindern nicht vorenthalte





 *Gut befahrbare Wege mit einigen Bremsspuren*

Beim nachfolgenden Bild munkelt man, dass der Fotograf nicht mit einem Temperaturabfall des rechten Fußes rechnete. Ob es die 2m wert waren? Ohne Frage!



 *Für mich etwas schwierig zu fahren, da das Tempo recht langsam war und dadurch die gewünschte Linie nur selten möglich war.*




 *Dieses vorher entstandene Bild zeigt eine für mich deutlich flüssigere Wasserfahrt, sehr prima!*

Bei der anschließend steileren Etappe sah ich, nach dem Kakao wegfliessen lassen, diese wundersame Geste des LIEBHERR und deutete sie richtig. Berg hoch mag es garnicht.



 *Lieber schieben, als bei langsameren Tempo hochwiegetritten.*

Oben am Totenkopfhäuschen lief es mir kalt den Rücken runter. Die finanzielle Ausgabe des Fernostrucksackes hatte sich wahrlich gelohnt.



 *Verdiente Abkühlung des Vorderreifens.*

Ausblick hinunter ins Elbtal, weiter rechts die Bosel und an den beweinbergten Hängen elbabwärts liegt Meissen.



 *Ode an die Freude.*

Die kurze aber knackige Abfahrt ist durch das nur schwer zu beschneidente Tempo recht anspruchsvoll. Die "Regenrinnen" quer des Weges nimmt man auf Lunge und mittlerweile verstehe ich die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Bikebrille.



 *Von Anfang an gut steil.*

Der Rest war vom Regen abgewaschener Schotter bzw. Geröll. Man rutschte da so mit und die Vorderbremse hatte eine Auszeit. Für Technisch ambitionierte Fahrer evtl.nicht so erlabend, fand ich es eigentlich ganz gut - ist halt "runtergehacke" .




*In meinen Augen eher anspruchsvoller Untergrund.*

Es gab eigentlich reichlich Möglichkeiten für den ein oder anderen kleineren Sprung. Aber in die lose und steile Landung rein bei ständig neuen Findlingen machte es für mich nicht immer möglich.







 *Links ging es zwar nicht lebensgefährlich- dennoch steil und einige Meter weit ins Tal.*

Unten angekommen stand ich schottermäßig definitiv auf der falschen Elbseite. Dafür klappten die Steinwurfklassiker "Butterbemme" sowie "Kuhbubs" in beeindruckender Art & Weise.



 *2x über´s Wasser gehüpft - Wahnsinn!*


----------



## scylla (23. August 2014)

Deine Ausflugs-Berichte sind einfach witzig und lesenswert  
Gern mehr davon!


----------



## orangerauch (23. August 2014)

zum Träumen von fernen Trails in fernen Landen an verhangenen und verregneten Sommernachmittagen! 
sehr schön erzählt!


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (23. August 2014)

... gefällt mir @Knusberflogge , hast Du evtl. GPS mit zum mittracken?
Machst Du noch'n Abstecher in die Dresdner Heide?... schöne Trails am Bach entlang, teilweise sandiges Ufer... da fühlt sich das Fättie pudelwohl


----------



## tgs (23. August 2014)

Wir hatten heute viel Spass...


 
... mein FatBoy...


 


 
... und ich


----------



## Bulldogge65 (23. August 2014)

Neulich mit dem 9:Zero:7 auf entspannter Runde!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. August 2014)

Schönes 9:Zero:7 und vor allem schöne Felgen!!


----------



## Bulldogge65 (23. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Schönes 9:Zero:7 und vor allem schöne Felgen!!


Danke! Habe es seit Januar, Anfangs noch mit Marge Light und Hüsker Dü's, seit Mai mit Clownshoes und BFL's! Will nicht mehr schmaler!


----------



## Knusberflogge (23. August 2014)

Obwohl es so nah ist, war ich bis jetzt noch mit keinem Rad in der Dresdner Heide, mal gucken. Abgesehen von kleineren Touren ist dieses Jahr nur noch ein Bikepark geplant ( evtl. Ochsenkopf ) .



Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... , hast Du evtl. GPS mit zum mittracken?...



Nein Du, leider nicht. Bin schon froh wenn ich genügend Ausdauer mit hab  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (24. August 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Obwohl es so nah ist, war ich bis jetzt noch mit keinem Rad in der Dresdner Heide, mal gucken. Abgesehen von kleineren Touren ist dieses Jahr nur noch ein Bikepark geplant ( evtl. Ochsenkopf ) .
> 
> 
> 
> Nein Du, leider nicht. Bin schon froh wenn ich genügend Ausdauer mit hab  .


Kenn ich 

Vielleicht sollte ich mich dann mal bei Dir melden, wenn's mich mal wieder nach DD verschlägt... zumal wir 'nen tollen HeideGuide vor Ort haben 

Ochsenkopf als Bikepark soll nicht sooo der Knüller sein... hatten wir neulich auch mal ins Auge gefasst. Es soll aber ein paar schöne Touren drum herum geben...

Singltrek pod Smrkem... ist DAS FättieParadies! Nur hab ich's bisher noch nicht fertig gebracht ein dickes Treffen auf die Beine zu stellen 

... sei's drum... mach Du mal!... allein schon wegen deinen PhotoStories


----------



## Optimizer (24. August 2014)

Fat und Faul


----------



## Optimizer (24. August 2014)

Blick vom Stubai ins Inntal


----------



## Deleted 308434 (24. August 2014)

Hab heut wieder nen passendes Bäumle, für ne Fotopause gefunden.
Als Anbei hab ich noch Pics von meinen neuen Sattel und der neuen Pedale.

.


----------



## loui-w (25. August 2014)

Unterwegs zu einem 24h Rennen


----------



## tgs (25. August 2014)

loui-w schrieb:


> Unterwegs zu einem 24h Rennen


Cooles Gespann 
Kannst du vielleicht auch noch ein/zwei Bilder von der Deichselbefestigung an deinem fatbike zeigen? Das wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (25. August 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2014)

loui-w schrieb:


> Unterwegs zu einem 24h Rennen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316539



Tach!

Idstein24!?  Habe dich gar nicht gesehen...   
Habe keinen Startplatz bekommen und war nur als Zuschauer nachts für 2 oder 3 h dort.
Hoffe es ist gut gelaufen!?

Gruß


----------



## loui-w (25. August 2014)

Ich habe die Deichsel einfach mit einem Gurt an das Ausfallende gebunden. Das ist natürlich keine dauerhafte Lösung aber für den einen Kilometer von meiner Haustür bis zu Zeltplatz hat es gehalten.


----------



## loui-w (25. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Idstein24!?  Habe dich gar nicht gesehen...
> Habe keinen Startplatz bekommen und war nur als Zuschauer nachts für 2 oder 3 h dort.
> ...



Wir mussten in diesem Jahr von der ersten bis zur letzten Runde um jede Sekunde kämpfen, deshalb kam das Fatbike im Rennen leider nicht zum Einsatz. Es hat sich aber am Ende ausgezahlt. Leider lief es bei Sleyvas Team nicht so gut.


----------



## Optimizer (26. August 2014)

Wurzeltrail


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. August 2014)

Fat Alps I - Viele Grüße aus dem Engadin...

Fette Tour von Pontresina nach Poschiavo...




smoke on the water




we´re on the road to nowhere




on the top of the world




stairway to heaven




living on the edge




lean on me




a foggy day


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Fat Alps I - Viele Grüße aus dem Engadin...
> 
> Fette Tour von Pontresina nach Poschiavo...
> Anhang anzeigen 317041
> ...




Sehr geil!!!


----------



## hoodride (26. August 2014)

Geile Bilder, ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## SirQuickly (26. August 2014)

Umgefallen....


----------



## loui-w (26. August 2014)

Sehr geil!
Vom Berninapass an der Bahnlinie runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. August 2014)

loui-w schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> Vom Berninapass an der Bahnlinie runter?


Ja genau, die Strecke kreuzt sehr oft die Bahnlinie, zwischendurch haben wir eine etwas trailigere und schwierigere Alternativ-Line gewählt.


----------



## loui-w (26. August 2014)

Ich war vor 2 Jahren dort und habe immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht, wenn ich daran denke.


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

Es sind 11°C, leichter Niesel und da links oben in den Wolken, da will ich hin. Hoch auf 2237m. Es erwarten mich jetzt auf den nächsten 15km knapp 1500hm. Wenn ich ausreichend Netz habe, gibts ein paar Fotos von unterwegs!


----------



## Fettydriver (27. August 2014)

Wäre schön wenn es klappt mit den Bildern, ich käme da nicht mehr hoch, ich bleibe im Flachland.


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

Nach drei km flach, fängt es nun an zu steigen. Hab gerademal die ersten 100hömes und schwitz schon wie ein Bergotter.





1220m...es fängt leicht zu regnen an...


----------



## XantoR (27. August 2014)

Gute Fahrt - sehr motivierend für die Büroarbeit


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

Mittlerweile auf 1400m. Nach der halben Stunde Schieberei endlich wieder erträgliche Forstpiste...


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

1650m. Die Piste geht langsam deutlich über 12% und will nicht enden. Kurze Verschnaufpause...


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

Gerstlsuppe @1900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

Genau auf 2000... Blick auf den Elfer


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

Ziel in Sicht


----------



## rayc (27. August 2014)

He, coole Livebilder. 
Ich verrate dir lieber nicht wie das Wetter zuhause ist. 

Ray


----------



## scylla (27. August 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> He, coole Livebilder.
> Ich verrate dir lieber nicht wie das Wetter zuhause ist.
> 
> Ray



nicht viel besser, dafür gibt's hier keine Berge 

Viel Spaß weiterhin, und hoffentlich hast du weiterhin Netz


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. August 2014)

Wurde die Suppe extra für dich gekocht?


----------



## gnss (27. August 2014)

Schieberei weil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Schieberei weil?


Der Anfang selbst mit 33-40 zu steil...


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> nicht viel besser, dafür gibt's hier keine Berge
> 
> Viel Spaß weiterhin, und hoffentlich hast du weiterhin Netz


Text geht gut durch... Bilder dauert eweng. Bin jetzt endlich oben.


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)




----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

Quatsch auf knapp zwo drei:


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

Hab ich mir verdient....


----------



## rayc (27. August 2014)

Dann viel Spaß bei der Abfahrt!

Hier kommt die Sonne endlich durch, hoffentlich auch bald bei dir.

Ray


----------



## titzy (27. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Anfang selbst mit 33-40 zu steil...


Ja, ich möchte meine 22-36 auch nicht mehr hergeben am Fatty.
Cooler Livebericht und viel Spass weiterhin.


----------



## gnss (27. August 2014)

Genau sowas wollte ich lesen.


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2014)

Ey...ich stink wie ne Kuh...


----------



## Knusberflogge (27. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ...living on the edge...



Hätte nicht gedacht, dass noch jemand dieses anheimelnde Liedgut kennt. Klasse Idee mit den Texten und lustbringende Bilder  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ey...ich stink wie ne Kuh...



also Kühe gab's da schon mal... und was sonst noch? Gar keine Bilder von der Abfahrt?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. August 2014)

Fat Alps II - Engadin von oben...

Unsere Tour war zwar nicht live, aber dafür viel aufregender als die von @Optimizer 
Wir haben nicht die ganze Zeit gegessen und geschaukelt... 

Heute war´s hochalpin, Piz Nair 3057m








mit Schneeflocken...




















Bumble kurz vorm Umfallen...








BikeWash in St. Moritz...




alles sauber












Und der verdiente Lohn...




zu Weihnachten bekommt Bumble Strumpfhalter geschenkt...




Kleine Schäden gab´s auch... Vee Rubber ist bäh im Hochalpinen...


----------



## scylla (27. August 2014)

sehr geile Bilder! Nur das aktuelle (diesen "Sommer" dauerhafte?) Wetter ist eine Schande


----------



## Tzuli (27. August 2014)

First ride. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. August 2014)

Geil!!


----------



## rayc (28. August 2014)

Irgendwie ist @Bumbles Gabel erstarrt, war es so kalt?

Ray


----------



## Optimizer (28. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> also Kühe gab's da schon mal... und was sonst noch? Gar keine Bilder von der Abfahrt?


Nur Video mit der Gopro...ein Bild hab ich allerdings noch: Endlich passende Radständer


----------



## BigJohn (28. August 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist @Bumbles Gabel erstarrt, war es so kalt?
> 
> Ray


Die Federgabel ist jetzt dort, wo auch schon das Pug hin ist. 



*Im Arsch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. August 2014)

Amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja (28. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> BikeWash in St. Moritz...
> Anhang anzeigen 317359



genau, erst mal schön mit den öligen rädern in den see. manche leute haben echt nur einen hohlraum zwischen den schultern


----------



## CaseOnline (28. August 2014)

jaja schrieb:


> genau, erst mal schön mit den öligen rädern in den see. manche leute haben echt nur einen hohlraum zwischen den schultern



Gepflegte Räder sind nicht ölig. Gefahrene Räder sind staubig, verschlammt und - gegebenenfalls - voll Kuhmist.

Kuhmist ist auch das, was ich vor dem inneren Auge habe, wenn ich so manches Posting im IBC lese...


----------



## zoomer (28. August 2014)

Ich denke da wollte nur ein Witzbold ausprobieren ob der alte Trollzweitacount noch aktiviert ist


----------



## jaja (28. August 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Gepflegte Räder sind nicht ölig. Gefahrene Räder sind staubig, verschlammt und - gegebenenfalls - voll Kuhmist.



so wird es wohl sein. und das öl an der kette und den lagern ist während der "rasanten" fahrt wahrscheinlich einfach so verdunstet. ansonsten bestätigen die beiden letzten postings tatsächlich genau meinen letzten satz von weiter oben, was wiederum im einklang mit deiner letzten aussage steht. ist doch schön, wenn man sich so schnell einigen kann.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2014)

wie wir alle wissen, schmiert Bumble seine Kette doch sowieso nicht


----------



## jaja (28. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> wie wir alle wissen, schmiert Bumble seine Kette doch sowieso nicht



so, wie er aussieht, fährt er nicht einmal rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (28. August 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (28. August 2014)

jaja schrieb:


> so, wie er aussieht, fährt er nicht einmal rad.


wenn du nicht brav bist, musst du heute ohne Abendessen ins Bett. 

Hast du auch was beizutragen, oder verbreitest du lieber weiter deine Niveaulosigkeiten?


----------



## dorfmann (28. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Federgabel ist jetzt dort, wo auch schon das Pug hin ist.
> 
> 
> 
> *Im Arsch



wieso krieg ich jetzt das Bild eines umherhüpfenden Bumble mit Federgabel im Ar*** nicht mehr aus dem Kopf ...


----------



## rayc (28. August 2014)

Langsam glaub' ich der @Bumble ist ein ganz böse Bube.
Verseucht Seen und steckt sich sonst was in den A****...

War er nicht schonmal gesperrt?

Hmm, er muss ein böse Junge sein, bringt eure Bikes in Sicherheit!


----------



## Fettydriver (28. August 2014)

jaja schrieb:


> .....manche leute haben echt nur einen hohlraum zwischen den schultern


Der Status Quo in diesem Forum "Fat Tire Bike" ist zu 99,99% respektvoll, hilfsbereit und fachlich sachlich, aber *nicht* beleidigend. 

Ich denke für konstruktive Kritik sind hie alle offen, aber nicht für vor-pubertäre Fäkalsprache.


----------



## xerto (28. August 2014)

Keep calm and ride Fat


----------



## gnss (28. August 2014)

Im großen Sandkasten.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. August 2014)

jaja schrieb:


> genau, erst mal schön mit den öligen rädern in den see. manche leute haben echt nur einen hohlraum zwischen den schultern


Da waren ja sogar die Jungs von der spießig/elitären Segelschule St. Moritz lockerer als Du. Sie haben uns einen Schwamm in die Hand  gedrückt, um die Kuhscheiße von den Reifen zu wischen und uns ihren Pier dafür zur Verfügung gestellt.

Du kannst schon davon ausgehen, dass wir keine Volldeppen sind, die Öl in Gewässer spülen. Und Dritte aus der Anonymität des Netzes heraus beleidigen machst Du ja auch nicht zum ersten Mal, wie man hört. Armselig!


----------



## softlurch (28. August 2014)

... Mal wieder was zum Thema des Fadens - unterwegs im Elsass:




Schöne entspannte natürliche wäldliche Trails 

Manchmal muss man genau zielen , oder aufs Wurzelwerk schauen.

Ich bin übrigens heilfroh über meinen Vee am Vorderrad  Der hat mir keinerlei Unbehagen auch bei dem teilweise feuchten Untergrund beschert, trotz ab und zu ausreißendem Hinterrad.

Edit: nachdem Tapatalk nen völlig andren Post als im Editor produziert hat, hab ich zumindest die doppelten Bilder entfernt bekommen. Text und Bild im Fluss war leider nicht mehr hinzubekommen ...


----------



## scylla (28. August 2014)

Vive les Vosges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. August 2014)

jaja schrieb:


> so, wie er aussieht, fährt er nicht einmal rad.



Warum so mies drauf? Gute Laune vom Regen wegspülen lassen?
Ich möchte dich bitten ein gewisses Niveau an den Tag zu legen. Auf Stänkereien hat hier niemand Lust...

Danke!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. August 2014)

Fat Alps III - Flow on the rocks

Heute gabs Flowtrail und Rock´n´roll, sogar Bumble hat aufgehört, über die Wege zu meckern und hat den letzten Trail als Top5 und "starrfatbiketauglich" eingestuft.









Zwischenstopp mit Espresso in der quattro-Bar







Bumble auf seinem neuen Lieblingstrail




mein Lieblingstrail war das schon lange...


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. August 2014)

Auf dem 4. Bild scheint der Reifen am Arsch zu sein 

Geniale Bilder!!  

Viel Spaß weiterhin...


----------



## swe68 (29. August 2014)

*Bitte von persönlichen Angriffen und Beleidigungen absehen.
Danke.
-swe68*


----------



## scylla (29. August 2014)

Meckern tut der Bumble auch noch? Jetzt ist wohl alles zu spät 

Die Bilder sind so genial, ich bin gerade nicht nur ein kleines bisschen neidisch


----------



## jaja (29. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Da waren ja sogar die Jungs von der spießig/elitären Segelschule St. Moritz lockerer als Du. Sie haben uns einen Schwamm in die Hand  gedrückt, um die Kuhscheiße von den Reifen zu wischen und uns ihren Pier dafür zur Verfügung gestellt.


ein sehr gutes argument, denn reiche schnösel sind ja bekanntlich erster ansprechpartner, wenn es um sachverstand in umweltschutzfragen geht. Wie groß wohl die entspannung wäre, wenn jeder besucher meint, den örtlichen see düngen und schmieren zu müssen?


> Du kannst schon davon ausgehen, dass wir keine Volldeppen sind, die Öl in Gewässer spülen.


komisch, genau das passiert, wenn man sein rad in einem see wäscht.


> Und Dritte aus der Anonymität des Netzes heraus beleidigen machst Du ja auch nicht zum ersten Mal, wie man hört. Armselig!


diejenigen, die das betrifft, können das schon ab, denn selbst sind sie auch nicht gerade auf’s mundwerk gefallen.


----------



## scylla (29. August 2014)

@jaja 
ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du für die Bikewäsche einen Ölabscheider in der Garage hast.
Falls nicht: Halt die Fresse und verpiss dich 

@swe68 
sorry, das musste sein. Jetzt ist auch wieder gut, Aggressionen sind abgebaut


----------



## Olca (29. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> @jaja
> ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du für die Bikewäsche einen Ölabscheider in der Garage hast.
> Falls nicht: Halt die Fresse und verpiss dich


Mir lags schon auf der Zunge, aber du warst schneller...

@jaja 
Selten so ein Schwachsinn gelesen...

Gruß Olli


----------



## hoodride (29. August 2014)

Richtig, jaja fährt bestimmt bei Regen auch kein Rad.

Ich hab immer das im Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja (29. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> @jaja
> ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du für die Bikewäsche einen Ölabscheider in der Garage hast.
> Falls nicht: Halt die Fresse und verpiss dich
> 
> ...



nö, ich wasche mein rad an der tanke und ja, die haben einen ölabscheider. Übrigens toller umgangston du ... 



hoodride schrieb:


> Richtig, jaja fährt bestimmt bei Regen auch kein Rad.
> 
> Ich hab immer das im Kopf



offensichtlich bist du nicht der cleverste, aber der unterschied sollte sogar dir einleuchten. abgesehen davon nutze ich biol. abbaubare schmierstoffe wie kettensägenöl.


----------



## dukestah (29. August 2014)

können wir jetzt einfach das ganze als erledigt betrachten, allmählich nervt es


----------



## gnss (29. August 2014)

Wenn ihr es im Kopf nicht schafft Trolle zu irgnorieren: Benutzernamen anklicken, Ignorieren anklicken, Seite neu laden, fertig. Dieses ständige Geschreibsel nervt und ihr gebt ihm Futter, irgendwo sitzt ein jaja vor der Tastatur und amüsiert sich.


----------



## dukestah (29. August 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn ihr es im Kopf nicht schafft Trolle zu irgnorieren: Benutzernamen anklicken, Ignorieren anklicken, Seite neu laden, fertig. Dieses ständige Geschreibsel nervt und ihr gebt ihm Futter, irgendwo sitzt ein jaja vor der Tastatur und amüsiert sich.


hab ich gleich nach dem zweiten post gemacht aber ich seh ja immer noch die reaktionen der anderen und die will ich nicht alle auf ignore setzen


----------



## swe68 (29. August 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> können wir jetzt einfach das ganze als erledigt betrachten, allmählich nervt es


Ja, ich bitte darum. Ansonsten werde ich großzügig putzen. Danke.


----------



## Girl (29. August 2014)

Mal wieder zum Thema














Luftdruck: OK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skidder (30. August 2014)

Samstag Spritztour .


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. August 2014)

Eine schöne Woche im Vinschgau 



 

 

 

 

 

 




Ausgerechnet bei der letzten Tour auf der letzten Abfahrt hab ich mir hinten noch einen " Patsch " ( Plattfuß ) eingefangen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. August 2014)

@swe68
Hätte ich schon längst gemacht, darf ich hier aber ja nicht....


----------



## mtbhb (30. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ziel in Sicht



Kommt mir bekannt vor:


----------



## Fettydriver (30. August 2014)

Hallo @Allgaeufex, super Bilder . Gibt es von Deinem Fatboy eventuell Detail-Bilder, der Umbau (Bremsen / Antrieb) sieht ja rattenscharf aus, so richtig wow.


----------



## gnss (31. August 2014)

GLÜCKLICH by My brain hurts!, on Flickr


----------



## duke209 (31. August 2014)

Spaß hat's gemacht  .... hier erkennt man noch die Farbe rot


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. August 2014)

Fat Alps IV - Playground

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen vom letzen Tag...


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2014)

Tja, wie man sehen kann, fährt der bumble eigentlich gar nicht Fahrrad. Hinter der Kamera ist immer der Unimog versteckt, mit dem die einzelnen Kamera-Motive angefahren wurden. Finde ich sehr geschickt wie ihr das angestellt habt. Vor allem wie ihr an den steilen Stücken nicht vor dem Knipsen umgekippt seid und der Kokopelli schwingend am Kranausleger fotografiert wurde, damit es so aussieht als würde er sich wirklich bewegen. 









Seht mir den Unsinn bitte nach. Ich hab grad nen Lernmarathon hinter mir und bin etwas durch


----------



## dorfmann (2. September 2014)

Nach den ganzen Regentagen endlich mal wieder schönes Wetter, zu schön zum Arbeiten.
Also gegen Mittag den Feierabend eingeläutet und ab aufs Fahrrädchen 





Richtung: erstmal bergab, Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad !!!
Das ist einfach Pflicht nach so langer Abstinenz !

Dann weiter Richtung Buchenwald, Natur pur, alter Baumbestand, naturgeschützt...
verlassen der Wege verboten...
Mutterseelenallein... spätestens hier wird der Kopf frei !





Der Regen hat seine Spuren hinterlassen, die Floater wühlen sich durch den Matsch.
Sicher, sackschwer sind sie und ein paar fertigungsbedingte Macken,
aber eigentlich doch ein geiler Reifen...
Wenn es drauf ankommt, hat er mich schließlich noch nie im Stich gelassen !
Ein treuer Weggefährte denke ich so bei mir ...auch wenn er mal was eiert...
er hat halt Charakter...





Stille im Wald, nur das monotone Abrollgeräusch der Floater auf Waldboden...
Der Geist schweift ab...in weite Ferne...
Alte... uralte Bäume, Hüter des Waldes, Baumhirten... geht es mir durch den Kopf.





Ein Bild vor dem inneren Auge, erst Sepiafarben...Kindheitserinnerungen...
Damals als der Sommer noch Sommer war...
Ein italienischer Eisverkäufer, der bimmelnd mit seinem Wagen regelmäßig in unsere Straße kam...
Ich sehe ihn vor mir als wenn es erst gestern gewesen wäre:
Der weiße Wagen mit der roten Schrift.





Das Bild verschwimmt, verschwindet...dann wieder kurz da...
schemenhaft...verzerrt...
Und dann wieder ganz klar vor mir:

Ein blauer Ice Cream Truck mit weißer Schrift !!!

Und darin ein kleiner Italiener ...

Ich muß verrückt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (2. September 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ich muß verrückt sein




hat schon jemand wiedersprochen?

ach so, iss ja der Fatty thread. hier sind doch die verrückten... 

oder wer fährt sonst mit dicken reifen durch den forst? eben..

tolle bilder


----------



## Optimizer (2. September 2014)

Scheinbar sind hier nur noch Märchenonkels unterwegs...weiter so!


----------



## Fettydriver (3. September 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ein blauer Ice Cream Truck mit weißer Schrift !!!


Der ist bis jetzt noch zu teuer, man muss abwarten wie sich die Preise entwickeln.


----------



## BigJohn (3. September 2014)

Es wäre mir neu, dass sich Surly-Preise in den letzten Jahren in irgend einer Weise entwickelt haben. Der Ice Cream Truck wird hier wahrscheinlich nur in homöopathischen Dosen ankommen und recht schnell vergirffen sein.


----------



## trial_neuling (3. September 2014)

Aber diese lyrische Erzählweise, die sich hier so langsam einbürgert, gefällt mir. @Knusberflogge & @dorfmann


----------



## Fettydriver (3. September 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es wäre mir neu, dass sich Surly-Preise in den letzten Jahren in irgend einer Weise entwickelt haben.


Wenn das so ist, dann sind die Preisunterschiede die man beobachten kann wahrscheinlich reine Händlerangebote, bzw. das Preisfenster das von Händler zu Händler verschieden machbar ist.
War beim Moonlander zu beobachten, bin trotzdem gespannt. Ich bin noch nicht lange genug dabei, dann kann ich dies wohl abhaken.


----------



## exto (3. September 2014)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Truck den Moonländer ablösen wird. Wenn der ein oder andere Händler mit Lagerbestand das auch tut, liessen sich die Preisabschläge erklären.


----------



## Knusberflogge (4. September 2014)

Die Mama war heute mit meinen zwei Schwestern bei der Oma. Und der Papa wollte wie immer bloß Fernsehen gucken. Dann hat er aber gesagt, dass wir mal ein Abenteuer machen müssen. Wo wir waren weiß ich nicht, aber wir sind da schon manchmal gewesen.
Mein Papa freute sich, weil gar kein anderer im Wald war und ich langweilte mich, denn es ging immer nur gerade aus und Berg hoch!





*Dort mußte ich lang.*


Dann waren wir endlich am Teich und Papa sagte, dass wir jetzt um den ganzen Teich rumfahren. Und obwohl ich keine Wege sah, fand ich das eine coole Idee und freute mich sehr über meinen klugen Papa.




*Ich glaube das war der Großteich und es gab außer paar blöden Stöcken keine Steine zum reinwerfen.*

Dann sagte mein Papa, dass er an diesem Baum als Kind immer Pause mit dem Rad gemacht hatte. Dabei lehnte er es immer gegen den Stamm, was man heute noch sieht.




*Da kann man die Stelle sehen. Ich staunte sehr darüber und hab es auch angefaßt.*

Die Teichumrundung wurde immer schwieriger und wir mußten nur noch schieben. Ich hab gesehen, dass mein Papa an manchen Stellen stolperte. Dann war ein cooler Kletterbaum, da kam ich aber nicht höher. Und dann hat der Papa gesagt, dass ich nie länger als wie eine Sekunde still sein darf, weil da sonst die Mücken kommen.




*Hier bin ich 5m hochgeklettert!*

Über den Wassergraben mußten wir auch. Der Papa sagte, dass er nicht drüberspringt, weil ich dabei bin und damit ich es nicht nachmache. Ich glaub ihm und er hat unsere Räder dann drüber gehoben.




*"Ein Männlein steht im Walde..."*

Hier hat ich keine Lust mehr und ich war sehr erschöpft. Der Papa ist immer freihändig gefahren und hat mir dieses Bild auf seinem Handy gezeigt. Da hab ich gestaunt, weil er auf jeder Seite nur einen Arm hat!




*Man sieht seine Fahrkunst ganz sehr. *

Später haben wir merkwürdige Steinhäufchen gesehen, die ich später noch umgestossen habe, Das war cool und Papa hat ängstlich was von einem Fluch der Blair-Hexe gesagt. Da mußten wir schnell weiter und er hatte irgendwie Angst.




*The Blair Witch Projekt*

Und dann war mitten im Unterholz ein richtig altes Fahrrad. Das wollte ich ganz machen aber die Luft war runter. Mein Papa sagte, dass es einem Mann gehört, dessen Name man niemals sagen darf, sonst kommt er und holt es! Da bekam ich Angst und wollte weiter. Und der Papa fragte immer ob ich auch ein Geräuch gehört hab. Wir waren da immer ganz still und mir wurde dabeu mulmig!




*Ich finde dich und werde dich holen!!!*

Wir waren schon drei Stunden unterwegs und Papa hatte das Zutrinken im Auto gelassen und ich mußte weinen und wollte zurück.




*Hier war es wirklich blöde!*

Dann habe ich noch Pilze gesehen, mitten auf dem Weg. Der Papa sagte zu mir, dass er die schon von weiter weg gesehen hatte und wußte dass die dort wachsen. Und das waren wirklich gute Pilze die man essen konnte.




*Aber mir schmecken Pilze garnicht!*

Zuhause hat die Mama mit dem Papa geschimpft, weil wir solange weg waren und morgen wieder Schule ist und ich noch Haare schneiden muß. Das ist immer doof und danach muß ich dann immer noch in die Wanne.

Machts gut!


----------



## honkori (4. September 2014)

Hast fein gemacht, hast fein gemacht...drum wirste auch nicht ausgelacht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (5. September 2014)

Sehr unterhaltsam geschrieben und schön bebildert


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. September 2014)

"Wir waren schon drei Stunden unterwegs und Papa hatte das Zutrinken im Auto gelassen und ich mußte weinen und wollte zurück."

sehr schön geschrieben


----------



## MT530GT (6. September 2014)

Muß jetzt auch mal ein paar Bilder einstellen nicht immer nur Glotzen!

Vom Letzen Urlaub ende August am Klopeiner-See, wir waren nur 3Tage
dort es gibt dort bestimmt noch ein paar mehr Geile Trail`s !

Grüße

Thorsten




Georgikirche mit Aussicht auf Klopeimer-See





Gracarca Gipfelkuppe (Gracarca Wanderweg) 





Gracarca Wanderweg





und wieder zurück am See..............

Heute geht's erst mal an die Mosel mal schauen was da so geht euch ein schönes
Wochenende.

Grüße

Thorsten


----------



## CaseOnline (6. September 2014)

Gipfelstürmer!


----------



## softlurch (6. September 2014)

Wieder zurück in heimischen Gefilden und frisch besohlt am Hinterrad mit einem VeeTire Bulldozer - aus dem Leben eines OnOne Fatty in Nürnberg …

Nur wenige Stunden nach der Montage, es wartet eine unerbittliche Testfahrt. Der erste Termin - Fotoshoot: Der Bulldozer hält!


 
Auf in ein Gebiet, welches die Eingeweihten ehrfurchtsvoll _Mittelerde_ nennen. Der Einstieg steil, wurzelig und feucht: Aber, der Bulldozer hält!


 
Die Wege fast nur aus Wurzeln bestehend. Ohne Stützrad, ohne Stöckchen und ohne angelehntes Pedal: Und trotzdem, der Bulldozer hält.


 
Links abgesägter Baum, rechts grüner Entengrützenteich, Wurzeln längs und quer, bergauf, bergab: Dennoch, der Bulldozer hält!


 
Zurück am Spielplatz nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt, der Dreck haftet (hält!) noch an ihm und Ihr werdet es schon ahnen …. er hat Luft verloren! Das Tubeless-Setup ist noch nicht ganz dicht. Aber egal, der Bulldozer wird halten …


----------



## Bumble (6. September 2014)

Wirklich feucht schauts net aus, ich kenn ja den Boden bei euch, da hat man schon gut Grip.

Mit dem Lou warst bei sowas nicht zufrieden ?

sorry falscher thread, weiter im reifenfred....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. September 2014)

Hab mal ein kleines Filmchen von unserem Engadin Trip reingestellt...


Für den vollen Full HD Genuss müsst Ihr oben links auf das IBC HD Logo klicken und dann oben rechts auf FHD...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2014)

Na ganz toll gemacht ihr zwei...  






....jetzt habe ich gerade ausgeprägtes Fernweh! 

Schön anzuschauen! Danke dafür!


----------



## cherokee190 (13. September 2014)

Moin, moin,

gestern habe ich mal nach Feierabend die erste Prüf- und Einstellfahrt mit dem Moony durchgeführt.





Vorher habe ich noch Sattel und Griffe gegen Teile von Brooks getauscht. Diese waren schon einige Zeit an meinem Arbeitsfahrrad unterwegs und passen meiner Meinung gut zum klassischen Äußeren des Moonys.





Gefahrene Strecke betrug zwar nur 30km Flachland aber dafür mit teils herrlich aufgeweichten Waldböden.





Wo sonst mit dem AM Schluss war, geht's nun weiter .... 





Fazit: Erster Kurztest überstanden, paar Sachen sind noch erledigen (Griffe zu glatt, Experimente mit Luftdruck z.Z. 0,6) und an die erstaunten Blicke der übrigen Mitmenschen gewöhne ich mich bestimmt auch noch


----------



## jim-beam (13. September 2014)

Schöner Film !!


----------



## Knusberflogge (13. September 2014)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> ..., paar Sachen sind noch erledigen (Griffe zu glatt, ...



Anfangs hatte ich bei meinen Brooks Griffen ein ähnlich glattes Griffgefühl. Ich dachte daran, die Griffe mit Lederpflege o.ä.zu behandeln. Aus Gründen der faulen Fernsehvöllerei ist es aber nie dazu gekommen...
Jetzt sind sie allerdings von allein weich geworden - und zwar deutlich. Abgesehen von paar kleinen "mit-den-Kindern-zum-Bäcker-Runden" fahre ich mit Handschuhen aus Wildleder, vielleicht ist dies ein Weichheitsbeschleuniger?


----------



## cherokee190 (14. September 2014)

Moin,
die Griffe sind bereits über 1000km alt und waren mit Sattel an meinem _Arbeitsfahrrad_ montiert. Das das Rad vor der Firma aber immer draußen steht und das ewige Sattel abdecken mir auf den Zeiger ging, habe ich das Ganze nun an's Moony gebaut. Passt zu so einem klassischen Bike einfach besser. Griffe habe ich nie gefettet. Aber evtl. passt nur die Kombi Griffe/ Handschuhe nicht richtig.


----------



## loui-w (14. September 2014)

Kleine Impression vom Fatbiketreffen in der Pfalz:


----------



## Bumble (14. September 2014)

nach dem Schnaps ging bei mir garnix mehr


----------



## Kubotan (14. September 2014)

Erste Runde/Einstellfahrt mit dem Moonlander


----------



## dukestah (14. September 2014)

Kubotan schrieb:


> Erste Runde/Einstellfahrt mit dem Moonlander


bei dieser vielfalt an spritzschutz muss es nun aber auch mal richtig dreckig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (15. September 2014)

Gestern abend


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2014)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Gestern abend



Macht Lust auf herbstliches Fatbikefahren ....


----------



## Pugy (15. September 2014)

Am WE erfolgreiche Gepäckausrüstungstestfahrten bei besten Bedingungen absolviert.


----------



## cherokee190 (16. September 2014)

Die Sonne scheint, somit bietet sich eine weitere Runde mit dem Moonlander an ....




Dabei kommt man an Stellen, die ich mit dem Fully vorher gemieden habe. 

Über Wege dieser Art, habe ich mich vor kurzem noch geärgert nun fange ich an, mich über derartige "Trailanlegung" zu freuen ... 



Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen das Moony schnell und unbemerkt in's Auto zu laden.
Die dicken Reifen ziehen Biker jeglichen Alters magisch an und so vergehen schon mal
45 Minuten bis das Moony endlich im Kofferraum verschwindet...



Fazit:
Bergauf habe ich mit den 16kg doch noch ordentlich zu kämpfen, dafür konnte ich alle Passagen fahren ohne abzusteigen. Was mir mit dem AM nicht immer gelungen ist. Bergab über Wurzeln bin ich natürlich bedeutend langsamer als mit dem Fully und fühle mich mit diesem auch sicherer. Auf langsamen wurzligen Trails hat das Moony mein Fully jedoch bereits geschlagen und bei der Sympatiewertung so und so .


----------



## Fettydriver (16. September 2014)

Heute war super Bike-Wetter 
Auch im Flachland, ganz abseits von Wurzeln, Felsen, Schotter und Matsch, ist fettes Biken schön.
Besonders wenn die fetten Glatzköpfe montiert sind.


----------



## dukestah (16. September 2014)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Über Wege dieser Art, habe ich mich vor kurzem noch geärgert nun fange ich an, mich über derartige "Trailanlegung" zu freuen ...


jepp, so ändert sich die sicht auf die welt, ich sage auch nicht mehr regen sondern fatbikestreckenpräparation 


> Bergab über Wurzeln bin ich natürlich bedeutend langsamer als mit dem Fully und fühle mich mit diesem auch sicherer.


das wird mit der zeit auch besser bis du schließlich linien fährts die du mit dem fully nicht fahren würdest


----------



## dukestah (16. September 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Heute war super Bike-Wetter
> Auch im Flachland, ganz abseits von Wurzeln, Felsen, Schotter und Matsch, ist fettes Biken schön.
> Besonders wenn die fetten Glatzköpfe montiert sind.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322260


sehr schön, die rahmentasche find ich auch echt gut, welche ist das?


----------



## Fettydriver (17. September 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> sehr schön, die rahmentasche find ich auch echt gut, welche ist das?


Die ist von Roswheel, eine einfache Tasche für absolut kleines Geld und in verschiedenen farben zu haben. Ganz Schwarz, Schwarz/Rot, Schwarz/Blau und Gelb/Grün.
Reicht mir völlig aus für Touren von 1-2 Stunden, gegebenenfalls Rucksack. 
Hier in Gelb/Grün
http://www.amazon.de/Roswheel-Dreiecktasche-Gepäcktasche-Packtasche-Rahmentasche/dp/B00HFOUXQA/ref=sr_1_3?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1410932323&sr=1-3&keywords=Roswheel Fahrrad Dreiecktasche Gepäcktasche Packtasche Rahmentasche Bike Bag


----------



## cherokee190 (17. September 2014)

Danke für den Tipp 
Gleich 1x in schwarz bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 308434 (19. September 2014)

Hi, war bei euch das Wetter heut auch so schön?


----------



## Fettydriver (20. September 2014)

Hi @spitzbub,
sehr schöne Gegend wo Du unterwegs bist, schön eben. Dieser Pflasterweg schüttelt einem bestimmt, trotz niederen Druck ganz schön durch. 
Warum fährst Du den BFL gegen die Laufrichtung, oder ist das egal bei diesem Reifen?


----------



## Deleted 308434 (20. September 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Hi @spitzbub,
> sehr schöne Gegend wo Du unterwegs bist, schön eben. Dieser Pflasterweg schüttelt einem bestimmt, trotz niederen Druck ganz schön durch.
> Warum fährst Du den BFL gegen die Laufrichtung, oder ist das egal bei diesem Reifen?



Hi, da hatte ich wohl in meinem Wahn einfach nur den Reifen aufgezogen ohne darauf zu achten bei der Montage.
Vielleicht habe ich so mehr Grip. Ein bisschen tückisch ist der BFL vorne aber doch, bei Kurven mit relativ losem Untergrund sollte man aufpassen. Aber er rollt super und aufs Hinterrad kommt bestimmt nächstjahr auch einer. Der Schwalbereifen wird zwar leichter aber ich glaub zum Tempo machen liegt man mit dem BFL richtig.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (20. September 2014)

Haushaltstag! (oder) Wie gut könnt Ihr BunnyHops...









... ich irgendwie nicht so (oder) So'n Trail kann ja auch mal aufgeräumt werden!

Edit: sorry wegen der etwas vernebelten Bildqualität... ist nicht mehr das smarteste Phone.


----------



## Fettydriver (20. September 2014)

.....hast Du immer so eine oder ähnliche im Rucksack?


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (20. September 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> .....hast Du immer so eine oder ähnliche im Rucksack?
> Anhang anzeigen 323208


... eine ähnliche, ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. September 2014)

Sack und Pack in's Auto und los geht's in die Pfalz...





Ob das Wetter hält?! Die Prognose  war so 50/50...





Angekommen. Die Sonne scheint. Top!  Letzte Vorbereitungen...





Viele, eigentlich schöne Bilder, sind qualitativ irgendwie leider nichts geworden, daher ist die Ausbeute sehr mager. Aber ein Filmclip ist in Arbeit.





@CaseOnline on stage













Abschließend ein kleiner Happen, dann ging's wieder Richtung Heimat...





Schön war's!


----------



## CaseOnline (21. September 2014)

Der @taunusteufel78 ist einfach zu schnell - so sind sie halt, die jungen Leut'!


----------



## Bumble (21. September 2014)

Ich hab leider nicht erkannt wo genau ihr da unterwegs wart  
Evtl. Optimizers Revier ?


----------



## CaseOnline (21. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nicht erkannt wo genau ihr da unterwegs wart
> Evtl. Optimizers Revier ?



"Rodalbener Felsenweg", soweit ich das im sauerstoffarmen Zustand richtig mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Forestraider (21. September 2014)

Das ist der Rotalber Felsenwanderweg in der Pfalz,schön zu fahren !


----------



## Bumble (21. September 2014)

ah okay, den kenn ich nur vom Hörensagen


----------



## a.nienie (21. September 2014)

Ist zu flach und wenig technisch. Am WE stark frequentiert von wanderern.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ist zu flach und wenig technisch. Am WE stark frequentiert von wanderern.



Ein paar Stellen bin ich diesmal mit dem Fatty nicht gefahren, die ich sonst mit dem 29er fahre, gerade ein oder zwei Treppenstücker hoch. Das war mir dann einen Ticken zu eng zw. Stufe und Baum..
Ist schon ein anderes Fahren mit dem Fatbike, auch wenn ich schon die 2. Saison damit unterwegs bin.
Der Herr Kollege hat mal schön mit dem breiten Lenker im grünen Zaun (den Felsenwegfahrern bekannt) eingefädelt. 


Die Anzahl der Wandersleut auf dem Weg war absolut in Ordnung, das hat alles gepasst. Da hatte ich dort noch nie Probs. 
Und irgendwie alle viel freundlicher als hier in Hessen.  

Ich mag den Felsenwanderweg, nette Abwechslung zum Taunus und man ist schnell mit dem Auto vor Ort.
Geröllgeballer ist sowieso nicht so mein Ding...

Wie fährt es sich denn mit dem Crosser dort, @a.nienie?


----------



## a.nienie (21. September 2014)

Das letzte mal hatte ich ein 26 zoll cc hardtail unter dem hintern und es war winter...

Sind in zwei wochen in der nähe, vielleicht crossen wir den ab...


----------



## zoomer (21. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schön war's!




Ah,
gibt's den Saumagen doch auch in püriert und angebraten,
eigentlich wie bei uns .....
Nur werden bei uns die Kartoffeln in der Regel auch püriert
und wieder zusammengebazt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (21. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ah,
> gibt's den Saumagen doch auch in püriert und angebraten,
> eigentlich wie bei uns .....
> Nur werden bei uns die Kartoffeln in der Regel auch püriert
> und wieder zusammengebazt.



Saumagen hätte es schon auch gegeben. Aber mir war noch etwas schwindlig nach der Fahrt, deswegen haben wir uns für leichte Kost entschieden.


----------



## scylla (21. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ist zu flach und wenig technisch. Am WE stark frequentiert von wanderern.



Ich mag den auch nicht so besonders, aber trau mich meistens nicht, das laut zu sagen (aus Angst vor fliegenden Bierdosen u.ä.). Irgendwie hatte ich da das Gefühl, den ganzen Tag keinen einzigen Meter runtergefahren zu sein.
Bei Dauerregen einmal in 20 Jahren isser ok... noch 19 Jahre bis zur Wiederholung  Vielleicht hab ich ja bis dahin einen E-Motor.
Gibt wesentlich besseres dort in der Nähe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. September 2014)

Geschmäcker halt. 

Fängt hier ja schon an wie im 29er Bereich.  
Aber ich habe ebenso wenig übrig für Protektoren- und Flatpedalterrain.

Und ganz so flach ist der Weg gar nicht, man vergisst nur einige Passagen..  Habe mich auch wieder gewundert.

Aber is´ja auch egal was ich sage oder schreibe, hier gibt´s wichtigere Leute!


----------



## CaseOnline (21. September 2014)

Egal wie - für alte Säcke mit morschen Knochen war es eine schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter. Nur richtige Pilsbiere statt alkoholfreier Weizen am Schluss haben gefehlt. Aber ich musste ja noch den al-Qaida-Truck nach Hause befehligen.

So, weiter hier - wer war noch unterwegs?


----------



## Fabeymer (21. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> So, weiter hier - wer war noch unterwegs?



Ich. Wieso?


----------



## criscross (21. September 2014)

heute bei besten Fatty Wetter ( nach 2 Tagen Dauerregen ), unterwegs zum Gabel testen


----------



## Bumble (21. September 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich. Wieso?


Na danke, mein Monitor is grad explodiert als ich das Bild in voller Pracht anschaun wollte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> heute bei besten Fatty Wetter ( nach 2 Tagen Dauerregen ), unterwegs zum Gabel testen



Also von mir gibt´s ein "like".

Musst aber vorsichtig sein, damit du hier niemand langweilst ohne 3m Drop auf dem Bild....


----------



## CaseOnline (21. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Na danke, mein Monitor is grad explodiert als ich das Bild in voller Pracht anschaun wollte



Wieso - hast Du keinen 160:9?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (21. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Na danke, mein Monitor is grad explodiert als ich das Bild in voller Pracht anschaun wollte





CaseOnline schrieb:


> Wieso - hast Du keinen 160:9?


----------



## Optimizer (21. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Das letzte mal hatte ich ein 26 zoll cc hardtail unter dem hintern und es war winter...
> 
> Sind in zwei wochen in der nähe, vielleicht crossen wir den ab...


Ich dachte wir wären in Annweiler?


----------



## scylla (21. September 2014)

@taunusteufel78 
zur Klarstellung... ich mag Flow, aber ich mag auch Abfahrten länger als 20m!
"Wellig" hab ich schlicht schon immer gehasst. Das ist kein Fehler des Wegs, eher des Betrachters. Sorry, wollte hier auch nicht die Party crashen mit meinem Kommentar


----------



## CaseOnline (21. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78
> zur Klarstellung... ich mag Flow, aber ich mag auch Abfahrten länger als 20m!
> "Wellig" hab ich schlicht schon immer gehasst. Das ist kein Fehler des Wegs, eher des Betrachters. Sorry, wollte hier auch nicht die Party crashen mit meinem Kommentar



@scylla - glücklicherweise habe ich dein "crashen" auch gleich mal auf dem Felsenweg visualisiert.


----------



## shibby68 (21. September 2014)

Nur halbfat aber war trotzdem schön


----------



## DermitdemE (21. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sack und Pack in's Auto und los geht's in die Pfalz...



Sag bitte das dies gestern war... Wenn dort heute die Sonne geschienen hat, beiß ich mir in den A....! Bitte Bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. September 2014)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Sag bitte das dies gestern war... Wenn dort heute die Sonne geschienen hat, beiß ich mir in den A....! Bitte Bitte


Gestern!


----------



## a.nienie (21. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Also von mir gibt´s ein "like".
> 
> Musst aber vorsichtig sein, damit du hier niemand langweilst ohne 3m Drop auf dem Bild....


Zyniker.


----------



## Bumble (21. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


>


Hattest du ne Kuh dabei, oder was ist das fürn Gebimmel ?


----------



## CaseOnline (21. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hattest du ne Kuh dabei, oder was ist das fürn Gebimmel ?


Eine Hommage an die wilden Bergvölker des Südens. 

Tatsächlich aber nur eine kurze, zufällig mit geschnittene Demonstration der Funktionsweise für den Teufel - fahre sonst üblicherweise in Abwesenheit von Wanderern im "Stealth"-Modus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. September 2014)

Hätte dir sonst auch die "Glocke" abgeschnitten......	*nerv*


----------



## Vighor (22. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe ebenso wenig übrig für Protektoren- und Flatpedalterrain.


Es Ist doch alles Flatpedalterrain?




CaseOnline schrieb:


> @scylla - glücklicherweise habe ich dein "crashen" auch gleich mal auf dem Felsenweg visualisiert.


hmm, fährst du immer mit Glocke?
Gut man höhrt dich dann ankommen aber ich wollte mir das nicht jede Tour antuen ..

Ohh, noch Foto vom Hochland:


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. September 2014)

Ein Büld des gestrigen Ausfluges. Einen lieben Reigen bildent mit tiefem Sattel, schwerem Rucksack und nassen Klamotten. War trotzdem schön, auch weil es in der Verpflegungstasche zwei Lebkuchen gab und ein kindlich-gemaltes Glücksbringerbild.



 *Der hintergründige Dampf ist eine Verpuffung der plötzlichen Abkühlung von den Bremsscheiben, denn es war sehr sonnig.*

Das nächste Mal gern mehr bei vorher aufgeladenem Akku...


----------



## Bumble (22. September 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ohh, noch Foto vom Hochland:
> Anhang anzeigen 323688



Wo sind die Hobbits ?


----------



## shibby68 (22. September 2014)

sehr geil und dein schreibstil über jeden zweifel erhaben. 
mehr davon


----------



## trial_neuling (22. September 2014)

Heute den neuen Vorderreifen gleich mal durchs heimische Gehölz geführt. Der Gewichtsunterschied zum Nate ist schon deutlich spürbar finde ich – wird Zeit für tubeless. Das Dämpfungsverhalten ist aber eine andere Liga. Insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit Lou. 

Sorry ... nur crappy Handypics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich mag den auch nicht so besonders, aber trau mich meistens nicht, das laut zu sagen (aus Angst vor fliegenden Bierdosen u.ä.). Irgendwie hatte ich da das Gefühl, den ganzen Tag keinen einzigen Meter runtergefahren zu sein.
> Bei Dauerregen einmal in 20 Jahren isser ok... noch 19 Jahre bis zur Wiederholung  Vielleicht hab ich ja bis dahin einen E-Motor.
> Gibt wesentlich besseres dort in der Nähe


Bist zu langsam  wenn Du den richtig fährst, hast Du das Gefühl, Du fährst Achterbahn. Für mich einer der besten Wege die wo gibt. Ich fahre den seit 20 Jahren 1-2 mal pro Jahr. Viele kommen von weit her, um den Weg zu fahren. Er hat es sogar mal auf mtbr in die Liste der besten Trails der Welt geschafft...


----------



## Optimizer (23. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Er hat es sogar mal auf mtbr in die Liste der besten Trails der Welt geschafft...


Wer hat dir denn das erzählt?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. September 2014)

so'n Waldbewohner


----------



## Bumble (23. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> so'n Waldbewohner


Also ich wars net.


----------



## zoomer (23. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> so'n Waldbewohner



Der da ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der da ?


genau der wars! 
jetzt aber zurück zum Thema bitte


----------



## zoomer (23. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> genau der wars!
> jetzt aber zurück zum Thema bitte



Dacht ich's mir doch.
Wegen des Trailbuilderrucksacks und den Platzangst Klamotten.


----------



## BigJohn (23. September 2014)

@dodderer


----------



## Olca (24. September 2014)

Hi,

jetzt kann ich hier auch mal was beitragen 

Gestern erfolgte die langersehnte richtige Einweihung meines Fatty in artgerechtem Terrain.
Nach einer ersten Testfahrt am Samstag war ich schon mal angefixt, aber die Umgebung für den Funktionstest war absichtlich noch etwas mild gewählt, es wurde trotzdem keine Suhle ausgelassen.
Mangels geeignetem Luftdruckmesser, welcher erst kurz nach der Testfahrt von einem gelben Boten geliefert wurde, fuhr ich, wie sich danach heraus stellte mit 0,7 bar. Das war schon mal sehr vielversprechend und überraschender Weise sehr direkt und nicht schwammig. Aber die fullyverwöhnten Handgelenke rebellierten danach etwas sodaß schon mal ein Federgabel-Bild ausgeschnitten und auf den Weihnachtswunschzettel geklebt wurde 
Angeschafft für die feuchte Jahreszeit fand also gestern die Modder Einweihung in meinem alten Heimatrevier statt.
Dort befindet sich in der Söhre die Wildbahn, eine alte Wildroute, welche dort auch unter X3 Ars natura Pfad bekannt ist. Man kann sich bei vielen Streckenabschnitte auch nach Wochen staubtrockener Hitze die volle Fangopackung holen, beim diesjährigen Englischen Sommer potenziert sich der Schmoder unglaublich und knöcheltiefe Suhlen erwarten einen um die es keine alternativen gibt.
Also das Dicke gesattelt und erst mal mit 0,7 bar zum Startpunkt hochgekurbelt, um am selbigen dann mal den Luftdruck auf knappe 0,5 bar einzustellen und den Rucksack vorsichtshalber unter einer Regenhülle versteckt.
Gleich die ersten Meter laufen durch frisch aufgewühltes Wildschweinrevier, man kann die Borstentierchen da wirklich riechen, aber es ist eher noch fester Boden. Nach gut 1,5 km wechselndes Untergrundes von kleinen Suhlen, laubigen und trockenen bis hin zu steinigen Abschnitten kommt man dann zur vollen Suhle.
Der Pfad wird schmal, teilweise Lenkerbreit und auf beiden Seiten eine Dornenbuschwand, die jeden Fahrfehler mit blutigen Zeichnungen auf den Armen markiert, und die Fehler sind schnell gemacht denn der Boden ist dort extrem schmierig, leicht abwärts mit Spurrrinnen und Steinen unter dem knöcheltiefen dünnflüssigen Schlamm 
Dort war dann auch erst mal mit dem Fatty ein ungeplanter Stop angesagt um einen dicken Dornenast in Gesichtshöhe zu entfernen, leider ist dann erst mal ein paar Meter Stolperbiken angesagt, denn anfahren kann man dann nicht mehr und schieben geht auch nicht weil zu schmal, so ging es dann leider dreimal bis man aus der Dornenhölle draußen ist, doch es geht anspruchsvoll weiter durch tiefe, längsverlaufende Wasserrinnen in Fattyreifenbreite, genau da war dann wieder Stop weil ich in eine Rinne eingefädelt bin und keine Chance hatte da raus zu kommen, an dieser Stelle wäre ein schmaler Reifen besser durchgekommen, aber gleich danach wäre er wieder gnadenlos im Schlamm abgesoffen, mit dem Fatty kam  ich wenigstens einige Meter weiter, um dann aber in einer tiefen Suhle richtig gestoppt zu werden, nach dem absteigen stand das dicke Teil immernoch  auf den Bildern sieht es gar nicht so wild aus, aber man kann da kaum laufen und versinkt stellenweise knöcheltief in der Suhle




Kurz danach kam es aber noch besser




Was man leider nicht sieht, es ist dort recht winklig und man kann dadurch keinen Schwung aufbauen um durch die Suhlen zu rollen...

Danach war es geschafft und die nächsten Km sind wieder flowiger und die Suhlen nicht mehr ganz so tief, auch wenn ich noch einige Male das 42er Blatt brauchte um durch die Moorastteppiche zu kommen, aber der floater hat mich nie verlassen (ich habe aber noch keinen Vergleich zu anderen Reifen).
Für vorne habe ich schon einen Nate hier liegen, aber ich wollte das selfsteering des floaters erst mal selber erfahren, aber es blieben so richtig negative Eindrücke aus. Vielleicht war es auch nicht der richtige Boden um das mitzubekommen, da man durch allerlei heimtückische Steine und nichtsichtbare Rinnen eh wie von Geisterhand vorne und hinten fremdgesteuert wird.
Alles in allem ein gelungener Einstand mit viel Spaß und gleicher pace wie mit meinem Fully, jedes bike hat auf diesem Trail seine bevorzugten Abschnitte, ein Mischung aus beiden, also ein FAT Fully könnte dort noch mal eins drauflegen.
Die Federgabel bleibt also erst mal auf dem Wunschzettel 

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (24. September 2014)

Der Waldbewohner war heute mal mit seinem Fatty wo ganz anners....


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Waldbewohner war heute mal mit seinem Fatty wo ganz anners....


und wie wars ? ich hab den Tag bissl durcheinander gebracht, dachte ihr fahrt erst morgen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Waldbewohner war heute mal mit seinem Fatty wo ganz anners....




Warum sagst du nix?!  
War gestern auch oben...   
Gegen welche Uhrzeit war das denn?
Alleine?


----------



## CaseOnline (25. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum sagst du nix?!
> War gestern auch oben...
> Gegen welche Uhrzeit war das denn?
> Alleine?



Bin zwar derzeit krank, aber sonst auch immer für eine kleine Runde zum Hausberg zu haben - sagt's Bescheid!


----------



## Optimizer (25. September 2014)

Äätsch.... Der Kokopelli, sein Kollege und ich waren so gegen sieben oben. Sind dann noch über Alt-König. Ich bin leider nur noch bis morgen mittag in FFM und heut abend wird es wahrscheinlich zu spät.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2014)

Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. September 2014)

War alles ein bisschen kurzfristig, wir wollten erst bei Wiesbaden fahren. Beim nächsten Mal sagen wir Bescheid... Hier noch ein paar Bildchen, sind zwar nur verrauschte Handybilder, aber besser als nix...

Auf dem Gipfel




Blick über Frankfurt (nur um eine Idee zu bekommen, die Sicht war nicht sooo gut)




Und mal wieder Treppen (mit Opti kommt man da nicht drum rum)


----------



## Vighor (25. September 2014)

Holland.. Selbst am Strand 4g internet


----------



## zoomer (25. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum sagst du nix?!
> War gestern auch oben...



Sind das so gute 600 Hm ?
Wie steil ?
Wie lange ?
Gibts da Singletrails ?


----------



## Optimizer (25. September 2014)

Wir hatten gestern so 800hm und 20km. Ja, da gibts Trails. Der Wurzel- und Steinteppichtrail bergauf war endlich mal wieder ne richtige Männer-Herausforderung!


----------



## CaseOnline (25. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sind das so gute 600 Hm ?
> Wie steil ?
> Wie lange ?
> Gibts da Singletrails ?



@zoomer komm vorbei, wir finden das passende für dich.


----------



## zoomer (25. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> @zoomer komm vorbei, wir finden das passende für dich.




Warum,
gibt's da auch ne Gondel hoch und nen Sherpa der das Bike wieder runter trägt ?


Wenn's nicht zu steil ist könnte ich das an einem Tag schaffen


----------



## CaseOnline (25. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Warum,
> gibt's da auch ne Gondel hoch und nen Sherpa der das Bike wieder runter trägt ?
> 
> 
> Wenn's nicht zu steil ist könnte ich das an einem Tag schaffen



Nö, war ernst gemeint - gibt hier Optionen mit vielen und mit weniger HM. Ganz relaxt, bei Bedarf auch mit Bierchen zwischendurch...


----------



## zoomer (25. September 2014)

Hört sich gut an.

Ich spann Bumble und Kokopelli davor ...


----------



## Bumble (25. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ganz relaxt, bei Bedarf auch mit *Bierchen zwischendurch*...


Alternativ können wir ja auch zwischen den Bierchen mal bissl biken.


----------



## cherokee190 (25. September 2014)

Moin,

nochmal zwei Bilder vor meinem Einrücken ins KH zur OP und damit verbundener Zwangspause .....









... hoffentlich muss ich nicht so lange pausieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (25. September 2014)

Moin Moin! Sehr sehr feines erstes Bild  ! Gute Besserung an Dich...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2014)

Den grünen Typ kenne ich....  


Jup, @zoomer, musst nur vorbeikommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2014)

@cherokee190 


Knusberflogge schrieb:


> !Gute Besserung an Dich...



+1


----------



## cherokee190 (25. September 2014)

Besten Dank


----------



## Vighor (26. September 2014)

Bei nem Kurzurlaub in Zeeland mit dem Fatbike ist es ja Pflicht um auch ne Tour über den Strand zu fahren:







Nur wenn Bumble dies hier nach macht dann kann er ja direkt zu Fuss weiter:




Danach den Opti mal nachgemacht und diese Treppe runter:



Auf den Geschmack gekommen diese Treppe für das folgende Ausssichtsfoto hoch (und dann wieder runter gefahren:



Aussicht auf die See:


----------



## jmr-biking (26. September 2014)

Seit langem mal wieder auf den dicken Reifen unterwegs gewesen. Hab auch einen auf Opti gemacht.


----------



## Optimizer (26. September 2014)

Hab ich eben im Duden gefunden:
"einen auf Opti machen" Synonym für "mit dem Fahrrad Treppen fahren"


----------



## jmr-biking (27. September 2014)

Heute beim Eifelsteiglauf...






Ich fahre lieber mit dem Dicken über den Eifelsteig als zu Fuß.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. September 2014)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zum Dienst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (28. September 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Heute morgen auf dem Weg zum Dienst...



Unterwegs zum Dienst am Sonntagmorgen?


----------



## jmr-biking (28. September 2014)

Jupp, es gibt durchaus Menschen, die auch Sonntags Dienst leisten müssen. :-(


----------



## Knusberflogge (28. September 2014)

Bei so manch familiärer Autoreise hörten alle andächtig dem Fahrzeugführer zu:

_"Wenn ich mal wieder ein Fahrrad hab, dann fahr ich den Berg hinunter!" _

Gesagt, geträumt, getan! Wo der Berg ist? ...das darf ich nicht sagen! Wie man da hin kommt? ... das dürft Ihr nicht wissen!  . Dennoch nahm ich die Herrausforderung des Vorderradeinbau an und machte mich auf den Weg. Mal auf Asphalt, mal auf einem Feldweg. Dann am Waldrand vorbei und wieder am maiskargen Acker. War wie Joggen, nur mit Bike. Definitiv nichts für mich und meinen muskulösen Rumpf...





Nach gefühlten 7,2 km war die Ankunft umso eregender. Es war nicht nur ein Berg, sondern auch ein Tal - zumindest im weitesten Sinne. Sehr steil und natürlich unfahrbar. Trotzdem fühlte ich mich wie ein Kind ( auch geistig  ) . Ein wahrlich atemberaubender Anblick. Irgendwie wie in einem Videospiel mit bösen Zombies ( ja, es gibt auch gute! ) . Also machte ich mich instinktiv auf dem Weg zu einer scharfschützenfreundlichen Position - also nach oben!






Außerdem überkam mich das Gefühl was ich immer in solchen Situationen hab. Ich verspührte den Drang zum Harndrang uuund ich mußte etwas hinunter werfen! Während ich dem einem nachkam, konnte ich dem anderem -mangels Steingut- nicht Folge leisten...






Und wenn dann mal eine steinreiche Stelle kam, dann war es noch schwieriger eine der ruhenden Pfützen zu treffen, als wie die Bedienung meiner Gangschaltung  .






Zwischendurch entdeckte ich dieses vermeintlich seelenlose Wasserloch. Doch die rote Farbmarkierung des frühen Jura gab mir Gewissheit: eine anheimelnde Badestätte mit anschließender Wasserstraße. Und tatsächlich, ein Fatbike geht nicht unter!





Obwohl mir die drohenden fraulichen Worte allzu gut ins Kleinhirn sinnen, nahm ich die Wasserstraßenfahrt. Kochwäsche hin oder her, ich mußte da lang fahren. In unregelmäßigen Abständen widerkehrende Schlamkuhlen waren zwar Gegener, aber keine ernst zunehmenden.





Und noch was: Ich war anscheinend nicht allein. Handelte es sich um  Fußabdrücke, Schlammmalereien ( cool: 3x "m"  ) oder gar warnende Hilferufe?




Oben angekommen dachte ich an den kelly-family´schen "Davids-Song". Sehr fein - ganz ohne Sarkasmus! Der Rundumblick war recht prima und man merkte die 190m über NN eigentlich so gut wie garnicht.




Natürlich verdanke ich den sorglosen Aufstieg auch der geänderten Schaltführung, die gerade unter diesen widrigsten Bedingungen ihre Vorteile ausspielt... nämlich schieben  .
Das Gestein war leider sehr lose. Ich hätte die Vermutung, dass sich ein mutiger Downhill wie auf Eisschollen fahren würde. Dazu noch teils sehr scharfkantige Stücke. Also für mich und meine fahrerrischen Skills eindeutig zu viel an Herrausforderung, Protectoren hin - Lefty her.





Auf eine der Hochebenen gaben mir diese mystischen Hügel Rätsel auf und ließen Platz für Spekulationen: Drehort für "Land der Raketenwürmer IV" oder eine Dirtbike Anlage für Außerirdische. Und beim Gedanken an selbige fand ich die Idee, dass man mal wieder die "TOTAL RECALL" - VHS einschieben könnte, gar nicht mal so schlecht.





Zahlreiche Wasserdurchfahrten unterschiedlichster Tiefen luden ein zum kurzweiligem Spaß 
und hatten ihre recht schlammige Mitte dabei gemein.





Dann immerwieder durchs Stein gefiltertes Wasser reinster optischer Güte. Dabei so tief wie der Lenker breit...






Ich gehe soweit und behaupte, dass mir das heute gefetzt hat. Hab selten so viel Spaß und Freude auf einem so relativ kleinem Areal gehabt ( ohne das ein Fernseher dabei ist ) . Ist am Ende noch mit eine Art Riesenspielplatz vergleichbar. Einige Abfahrten, viel Testgelände für Luftdruck & Haftung und dieses "Ich-hab-Tomb-Raider-1997-durchgespielt" Gefühl.





Großer Berg, ich komme wieder


----------



## tgs (28. September 2014)

... downstairs:


----------



## hoodride (28. September 2014)

Opti heißt das!


----------



## oli_muenchen (28. September 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Bei so manch familiärer Autoreise hörten alle andächtig dem Fahrzeugführer zu:
> 
> _"Wenn ich mal wieder ein Fahrrad hab, dann fahr ich den Berg hinunter!" _
> 
> ...


Du hast schon irgendwie eine Meise, aber eine sympathische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (29. September 2014)

Gestern in einer Ecke der Pfalz unterwegs gewesen, wo ich schon ewig nicht mehr war. Hab gefühlte 100 Spitzkehren gefahren und nicht eine einzige Treppe...war aber trotzdem schön.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. September 2014)

Dort war aber eine der schönsten Treppen ganz in der Nähe


----------



## losbub (29. September 2014)

Aaahhh.....ein Teufelstisch, in der Nacht wenn`st da unterwegs bist und du Glück hast, kann`st den Teufel mit Kobolden und Geistern beim Kartenspielen beobachten.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (29. September 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gestern in einer Ecke der Pfalz unterwegs gewesen, wo ich schon ewig nicht mehr war. Hab gefühlte 100 Spitzkehren gefahren und nicht eine einzige Treppe...war aber trotzdem schön.



Schönes Bild 
Und 100 Spitzkehren hört sich sehr gut an,da kann keine Treppe mithalten


----------



## jmr-biking (30. September 2014)

Fat in Belgien...
Alle Fotos und den ganzen Bericht zur Tour wie immer in meinem Tagebuch: Klick


----------



## Knusberflogge (5. Oktober 2014)

Persönlich hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es nach den gestrigen feuerspuckenden Bienen ( TELE 5  ) , noch eine Steigerung gibt. Aber es gab sie tatsächlich in manigfaltiger Ausgabe. Zum einen war das Marzipanbrot im Küchenschrank mit Vollmichschokolade umgarnt - und zum anderen hab ich eine offizielle kleine Waldandacht gefunden, mit allem was das Freerideherz begehrt.

Vorher wurde erst einmal Autotetris gespielt und Level II erfolgreich beendet:



 
Von unten ankommend grüßen bereits viellerlei Kicker und Doubles, also eine Art Schanze mit sepperatem Landungshügel, aus dem Wald. Immer wieder gab es was zu entdecken...
Vieles wurde erst mal zu Fuß und in Begleitung der suchfreudigen Kinder erkundet. War eigentlich ganz cool.





Einige Drops gab es auch, welche schon rel.gut gebaut waren. Da hab ich in größeren Bikeparks schon schlechteres gesehen. Alle waren zudem recht breit gebaut. Dies sorgt für ein probeweises Befahren selbiger, ohne dass man Sorge beim Absteigen haben muß. Denn der Fuß paßt immer noch daneben. Ist schon sicherer, andererseits vermißt man dieses angenehm mulmige Gefühl beim Betreten.




 
Von unten sieht es schon etwas heftiger aus, als wie es die Bilder wiedergeben können. Viele der "Hindernisse" sind zwar mit guten steilen Landungen versehen, jedoch muß man nicht nur einiges an Höhen- sondern auch an Weitenmetern zurücklegen. Hier habe ich einiges ausgelassen, so dass der nächste Besuch definitiv geplant ist!



 

Außerdem gibts einen spielerisch kleinen Trail zum kraftlosen runterhacken. Genügend breite Shores und paar kleine Kicker sollten Neulingen den ein oder anderen angenehmen Herzkasper bereiten. Hier ist vieles fahrbar und verschieden hohe Sprünge sorgen für ein druckloses Rantasten bei gleichbleibendem körpereigenem Adrenalin. Hier kann man schon mit Gleichgesinnten den halben Tag bei süffiger Cola verbringen.



 

Zu meiner Freude gab es auch ein Drop-off Hinderniss, wo man die kurvig geshapte Anfahrt nutzt um dann ca. 3m weit und 1m hoch auf dem Table zu landen. Ist meist ein eigenartiges Gefühl "Berg-hoch" zu springen, macht jedoch irre Spaß und ist von der Überwindung leichter als mache Schanze.
Nebenstehend betrachtet sieht es schon weit aus, aber trotzdem sehr flüssig zu fahren und wie alles hier prima gebaut. Schöne schnelle Anfahrt und Gehirn runterfahren.



 

Hier wieder eine Hausaufgabe für die nächste Woche. Die Anfahrt ist schön grade & gleichmäßig, aber die Landung sehr steil und mit ca.5m ordentlich weg. Für mich nur mit einem Vorfahrer und etwas Morgenkakao zu schaffen. Leider vermittelt auch dieses Bild nicht die stetige Hanglage...



 

Dies hingegen forderte "nur" die Überwindung und mehrmaliges Anfahren ( das Fahrrad markiert die schonende gut gemachte Landung. Angenehm steil, wodurch weder Bike noch Pilot kränkelt ) . Die Kinder haben feste die Daumen gedrückt und wenn´s einmal geschafft ist, dann kann man garnicht schnell genug wieder hochschieben.



 
Von unten schätze ich den Kicker ca.1m und die totale Flugweite 4m - 5m. Bei zügiger Fahrt gelingt es sicher, klingt komisch - ist aber so.



 
Obwohl von der weite her noch im Rahmen, hab ich mich bei dem kleinen Kicker und der Landung im Holz nicht getraut. Die Idee mit dem hölzernen Waschbrett find ich aber gut, mal gucken. Auf jedenfall das Lieblingshinderniss der Kinder.



 

Auch dieser gut gebaute Zweiteiler muß sich noch in Geduld üben. Locker über 6m waren heute, in Verbindung mit der Anfahrt duch den kurz-kurvigen Anlieger, zu viel an Herrausforderung. Gut anzusehen war es trotzdem.



 
Tränen gab es auch. Vom Sohnemann weil er nicht die großen Sprünge machen durfte, von der Tochter weil sie sich am Knie verletzte, von der Frau weil wir alle zu spät zum Mittagessen kamen ( und dadurch Kind Nr.III in Mittagsschlafschwierigkeiten verwickelt wurde ) und von mir, weil das WE wieder vorbei ist.

Ansonsten denke ich ernsthaft über einen kürzeren Vorbau nach und darüber wie ich hier ordentlich bewegtes Bildmaterial vom nächsten Abstecher hier hin machen werd. 
Das Fatbike macht sich gut auf dem artfremden Terrain, wobei es vom Verhalten eher einem Fully ähnelt, als einem reinem Hardtail - wenn auch nur mit hierfür minimalstem Federweg. Ausreichend allemal und mit Sicherheit Bikepark tauglich. Singletrails sind meiner Meinung nach eh super für Fatbikes und geschmeidige, nicht zu übertriebene Sprünge, die sich flüssig in steile Landungen zwingen lassen auch.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2014)

Du bist sicher der erste und einzige, der solche Dinger mit nem 2kg-Brooks-Sattel springt


----------



## SirQuickly (5. Oktober 2014)

@Knusberflogge: Wieder ein schöner Bericht 

Sonntagsrunde:


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2014)

@Knusberflogge 
du scheinst gutes Zeug zu rauchen  Will ich auch mal haben 
Weiter so


----------



## Kubotan (5. Oktober 2014)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Oktober 2014)

Unterwegs im Garten:






Weil nur die Harten kommen in den G....






Airtime


----------



## rayc (5. Oktober 2014)

Opti alleine zuhause? 

Die Nachbaren halt dich für , zumindest habe ich den Eindruck von unseren Nachbaren. 

P.S.: Baust du den Northshore noch aus?


----------



## Knusberflogge (5. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Du bist sicher der erste und einzige, der solche Dinger mit nem 2kg-Brooks-Sattel springt



Na das hoff ich doch  !


----------



## Optimizer (5. Oktober 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Opti alleine zuhause?
> 
> Die Nachbaren halt dich für , zumindest habe ich den Eindruck von unseren Nachbaren.
> 
> P.S.: Baust du den Northshore noch aus?



Nicht alleine... Meine Frau hat den Nachmittag an der Nähmaschine verbracht. Und die "Kinder" waren draussen spielen:


----------



## CaseOnline (5. Oktober 2014)

Ein Loblied auf's Eigenheim...  Ich hab hier auch meinen Ruf weg - Abseilen vom Balkon, Biwaktesten im Januar-Schnee, Fahrtechnik im Vorgarten...


----------



## rayc (5. Oktober 2014)

Rafitükisck!
Biken und gleichzeitig auf die Kinder aufpassen. 

@CaseOne, ist der Ruf erst einmal ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Oktober 2014)

......und morgen machen's die Kleinen nach!


----------



## Vighor (5. Oktober 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> ......und morgen machen's die Kleinen nach!


Sonst hätte es ja auch keinen Sinn gemacht denen auch ein Fatbike zu geben ..


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2014)

Unterwegs mit @softlurch@fatlurch am Gardasee...

Am SDP...




Oberhalb des mittlerweile eingezäunten [email protected]




Am 601...




















Bierchen mit Ausblick




Da kiekste, wa?




Schön war's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (9. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt!  … und noch ein "Opti" zum Dessert:


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2014)

Sehr hüpsch! Gibts eigentlich mal endlich ein Video von dem Pfalzwochenende?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. Oktober 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Unterwegs mit @softlurch@fatlurch am Gardasee...
> 
> Am SDP...
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder 
Und vermutlich sehr kräftezehrend mit Stargabel oder? Interessieren würd mich das aber auch mal wenn die Gabel bei den ganzen Stufen überhaupt nicht eintaucht,da könnts von Vorteil sein


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem langsamen Tempo ist es eigentlich okay. Wegen dem Eintauchen: das spielt kaum eine Rolle, ich bin jetzt solches Terrain sowohl mit als auch ohne Federgabel gefahren und beides ist mit dem Fatbike gut fahrbar ohne Überschlagsgefühle (obwohl meine Gabel den Federweg gut ausnutzt .


----------



## Vighor (10. Oktober 2014)

Überschlaggefühl hatte ich jetzt bei meinen Treppenfahrten gar nicht. Das bike fängt aber vorne richtig an zu springen, evt liegts aber an der fahrtechnik. Ich hatte das Gefühl das ich das Vorderrad viel mehr entlasten muss so das das nur über die Stuffenkanten rollt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2014)

Springen? Mehr Zugstufe reinmachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (10. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Springen? Mehr Zugstufe reinmachen!


Geht schlecht bei der Stargabel


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2014)

Ach so, ich dachte Du hättest schon die ersten Testfahrten mit Deinem gelben Monster gemacht .
So ein Reifen ist ja an sich wenig gedämft, da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass es aufschaukelt. Einen Mindestreifendruck muss man natürlich haben, besonders an Stufen, um Durchschläge zu vermeiden. Aber wenn man möglichst wenig reinmacht, ist auch die Reifeneigendämfung maximal denke ich.


----------



## softlurch (10. Oktober 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> Und vermutlich sehr kräftezehrend mit Stargabel oder? Interessieren würd mich das aber auch mal wenn die Gabel bei den ganzen Stufen überhaupt nicht eintaucht,da könnts von Vorteil sein


Bei langsamen technischen Manövern find ich's mittlerweile enorm von Vorteil, dass die Gabel nicht einfedert 
Und anstrengend ist's schon. Aber ich denk weniger wegen der starren Front als viel mehr wegen dem starren Heck. Wenn Du vom Fully aufs Hardtail steigst, ist's auch gleich wesentlich anstrengender, weil die Beine mehr arbeiten müssen, um das Rad am Boden zu halten.
@Kokopelli Ungehemmtes Federwegausnutzen der Gabel? Mehr Druckstufe reinmachen  Aber vorher: Video schneiden!


----------



## skidder (12. Oktober 2014)

Gestern Abend war eine Runde Nacht Biken angesagt, dunkel und matschig war es ;-)


----------



## Knusberflogge (12. Oktober 2014)

Moin skidder! Hast Du Dich allein der Dunkelheit gestellt?


----------



## skidder (12. Oktober 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Moin skidder! Hast Du Dich allein der Dunkelheit gestellt?



Hi,
Ich muss zugeben das ich mit einem Kumpel unterwegs war;-)


----------



## MTsports (12. Oktober 2014)

Immer wieder schön im Karwendel


----------



## pXpress (12. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben heute bei bestem Herbstwetter auch die Fatties ausgeführt und die neuen "Mudguards" gleich mal getestet.


----------



## skidder (12. Oktober 2014)

pXpress schrieb:


> Wir haben heute bei bestem Herbstwetter auch die Fatties ausgeführt und die neuen "Mudguards" gleich mal getestet.


Hallo pXpress,
was für ein Schutzblech verwendest du hinten? sieht cool aus!
Gruß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> ..Schutzblech..   ....sieht cool aus!


Irgendwie hat das für mich noch nie in einen Satz gepasst! 

*Nicht böse gemeint*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (12. Oktober 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Hallo pXpress,
> was für ein Schutzblech verwendest du hinten? sieht cool aus!
> Gruß



Müsste ein Mucky Nutz Butt Fender sein.
http://fatbikes.at/mucky-nutz/2959/mucky-nutz-fat-butt-fender-black


----------



## tgs (12. Oktober 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war eine Runde Nacht Biken angesagt, dunkel und matschig war es ;-)


So sah mein FatBike nach unserer Tour heute aus :


 
------
Ansonsten klasse Bilder hier, die noch MEHR Lust auf fatbiken machen...


----------



## dukestah (12. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> So sah mein FatBike nach unserer Tour heute aus :
> Anhang anzeigen 328290
> ------
> Ansonsten klasse Bilder hier, die noch MEHR Lust auf fatbiken machen...


sehr schön 
wie macht sich die kombo bud vorn und lou hinten?


----------



## pXpress (12. Oktober 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Müsste ein Mucky Nutz Butt Fender sein.
> http://fatbikes.at/mucky-nutz/2959/mucky-nutz-fat-butt-fender-black



Korrekt, gibt es auch bei bike24, funktioniert auch ganz gut.


----------



## tgs (12. Oktober 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> sehr schön
> wie macht sich die kombo bud vorn und lou hinten?


Für mich ist die Kombi Bud-Lou super. Sehr gute Antriebs- und Bremstraktion. Das Einlenkverhalten mit dem Bud ist um Welten besser, als mit dem GC z.B. Der Grip des Bud lässt für mich bei Trocken bis Matsch auch keine Wünsche offen. Fehlt nur noch die Erfahrung auf Eis und Schnee, aber die mache ich def. diesen Winter... und wenn ich dazu auf einen Gletscher muss . Rollwiderstand ist mir wurscht.


----------



## CaseOnline (12. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> So sah mein FatBike nach unserer Tour heute aus :
> Anhang anzeigen 328290
> ------
> Ansonsten klasse Bilder hier, die noch MEHR Lust auf fatbiken machen...



Artgerechte Haltung!!!


----------



## CaseOnline (12. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem Fatboy über den Wolken...


----------



## xerto (12. Oktober 2014)

das ist auf dem altkönig, oder?


----------



## CaseOnline (12. Oktober 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> das ist auf dem altkönig, oder?



Si!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 308434 (12. Oktober 2014)

Der Herbst lässt grüßen


----------



## Ragnarim (12. Oktober 2014)

Lautertal Bikemarathon heute.... ein Spezialized FatBoy war auch noch am Start


----------



## Vighor (12. Oktober 2014)

Heutige Harz tour mit Schneidy und Trailtech. Gruppenfoto der bikes in der Pause. Alles was im Gras liegt Ist von

 unserer Gruppe. Dan noch auf der Parkplatz mit 60 Motorrad Fahrern flaneert, da guckten die nicht Schlecht


----------



## rayc (13. Oktober 2014)

Also ein echt fettes Brocken Rocken!


----------



## F7 Uli (13. Oktober 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Heutige Harz tour mit Schneidy und Trailtech. Gruppenfoto der bikes in der Pause. Alles was im Gras liegt Ist vonAnhang anzeigen 328378 unserer Gruppe. Dan noch auf der Parkplatz mit 60 Motorrad Fahrern flaneert, da guckten die nicht Schlecht


Super Vighor zu deiner Leistung .Natürlich auch allen Mitfahrern. So viele Körner hätte ich dann doch nicht mehr gehabt


----------



## duke209 (13. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geil waren die Gesichter der ganzen sauberen Lycra-Biker oben bei unseren beiden Ankünfte auf der Torfhaus-Alm, schließlich sahen & rochen wir ausschließlich nach Mud   Am Ende der Tour war am Fatboy nix rotes mehr zu sehn 
Positiv festzuhalten bleibt noch, mit welchem Speed man mit dem Fat über faustgroßes loses Geröll ballern kann (Trail hinterm Oderteich), wie erschreckend wenig Grip aber der G.C. am VR auf nassen Steinen mitsich bringt.

@Ragnarim = kannst mal Bild von deinem Frame Bag posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarim (13. Oktober 2014)

Bild wird grad schlecht, ist stock dunkel draussen...
Das ist ein SKS Front Triangle Bag (>20€), passt dann Schlauch , Flickzeug, Reifenheber, Luftpumpe, Handy und etwas Kleingeld rein.
Leider benötigst dann aber bei 18" Rahmengröße ein Sideloader Flaschenhalter (in meinem Fall Syncros) und die FLasche (0,7L) passt dann gerade noch drunter.

Bild kann ich aber nachreichen =)


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Heutige Harz tour mit Schneidy und Trailtech. Gruppenfoto der bikes in der Pause. Alles was im Gras liegt Ist vonAnhang anzeigen 328378 unserer Gruppe. Dan noch auf der Parkplatz mit 60 Motorrad Fahrern flaneert, da guckten die nicht Schlecht


Bei dem Bild läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen


----------



## softlurch (13. Oktober 2014)

Noch ein Nachtrag vom Lago: verschwitzter Fat-Arsch versperrt Blick auf Arco


----------



## F7 Uli (13. Oktober 2014)

Transalp Jungs in St.Andreasberg. War schon eine Tolle Sache . Gerne Nächstes Jahr wieder .


----------



## corra (14. Oktober 2014)

na die gesichter kenn ich doch war ein top tag danke jungs


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag vom Lago: verschwitzter Fat-Arsch versperrt Blick auf Arco


Hammerbild, schöne Farben! Wenn man das sieht, hat man fast das Gefühl, als sitzt man selber auf dem Rad... und man will sofort zum Lago! Müssen wir nächstes Jahr echt mal machen...


----------



## losbub (14. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> So sah mein FatBike nach unserer Tour heute aus :
> Anhang anzeigen 328290
> ------
> Ansonsten klasse Bilder hier, die noch MEHR Lust auf fatbiken machen...


 
Da geht noch mehr, die Kette schimmert noch metallisch und die Felgen/Reifen, sind noch zu Farbig und nicht einheitlich braun,
aber trotzdem "artgerecht bewegt",  wenn danach bloß die lästigen Reinigungsarbeiten nicht wären - weiterhin viel Spass.


----------



## cherokee190 (14. Oktober 2014)

oder einfach dreckig lassen


----------



## calpin (14. Oktober 2014)

Vom Fatbike-Treffen in Sankt Andreasberg habe ich auch noch ein wenig Bildmaterial....
Die ersten beiden Aufnahmen stammen von meiner Freitagsrunde um Andreasberg. Besonders im Trail neben der Straße vom Oderteich Richtung Sonnenberg war's derart morastig, dass selbst mit dem Fatty nix mehr ging! Umso mehr war ich dann am Samstag von Jan's kurzer Trailtour überrascht, auf der ja alles fahrbar war (ok, von den gefällten Baumzeugs mal abgesehen  )


----------



## skidder (14. Oktober 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Müsste ein Mucky Nutz Butt Fender sein.
> http://fatbikes.at/mucky-nutz/2959/mucky-nutz-fat-butt-fender-black


Thanks Fabeymer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (14. Oktober 2014)

@ cherokee190
nö.....da stören dann mit der Zeit die unangenehmen Geräusche, und auf Hochglanz einpopolierte Zähne steh ich nicht so, Da hängt sich immer komischerweise was unpassend in die Zahnzwischenräume.


----------



## Bumble (15. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ... und man will sofort zum Lago! Müssen wir nächstes Jahr echt mal machen...



Magst das mal in die Hand nehmen und nen Thread eröffnen ?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (15. Oktober 2014)

Paar Bilder und schöner Bericht über das Fatbike Treffen im Harz gibts auch hier


----------



## exto (17. Oktober 2014)

pXpress schrieb:


> ...funktioniert auch ganz gut.



... ist aber optisch nun wirklich der Super-GAU  Das sieht ja aus wie ein medizinisches Gerät zur Analuntersuchung 

Ich hab bis heute nicht begriffen, wo genau eigentlich das Problem bei nem dreckigen Hintern beim Biken liegt. Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch Begriffstutzig...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2014)

War heute mal kurz mit nem Testbike durch Mainz unterwegs. Obwohl unter 12 Kilo trotz Federgabel und Variostütze war's trotzdem eindeutig ein Fatbike 



Fazit: nettes Stadtrad  blöd nur, dass man's nirgens draußen stehen lassen kann...


----------



## zoomer (17. Oktober 2014)

Wie kommt man zu der Ehre ?


Du darfst beim Bike auch gerne noch ein wenig ins Detail gehen.


----------



## dorfmann (17. Oktober 2014)

Einiges an Gewicht hat man wohl auch an den Pedalen eingespart


----------



## hoodride (18. Oktober 2014)

Zum Glück hast Du gute Freunde bei denen das Rad mit in den Laden darf.

Fährt sich fast besser als mein Rennrad


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> War heute mal kurz mit nem Testbike durch Mainz unterwegs. Obwohl unter 12 Kilo trotz Federgabel und Variostütze war's trotzdem eindeutig ein Fatbike
> Anhang anzeigen 329417



*träum-modus on*

Vorbau negativ, 
garniert noch mit Anbauteilen von AX oder MCFK (starre Stütze, versteht sich!),
Tune Komm-Vor
und eine starre Carbonfork zusätzlich zum wechseln....
 


Wäre ja bald Weihnachten..  

*träum-modus off*

	Sch$#@ teuer!! Aber schön!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Oktober 2014)

Der Reiz des Teils besteht darin, dass es trotz des Fliegengewichtes ein vollwertiges Fatbike ist, mit allem was dazu gehört. Also Platz für 4,8er Reifen vorne und hinten, Variostütze mit Stealthzugverlegung, Federgabel. Überhaupt ist der Rahmen sehr schön verarbeitet, alle Züge sind innen verlegt, auch der hintere Bremszug kommt erst kurz vor dem Bremssattel aus dem Rahmen... Monströs dimensionierter Tretlagerbereich und eher filigraner Hinterbau...

@dorfmann Die montierten Pedale sind bestimmt auch leicht, aber bei einem Gewicht von 11,5kg ohne Pedale hätte man können auch schwerere Geschütze dran schrauben und wäre dennoch im grünen Bereich.

@taunusteufel78 Für Dich wäre ein Yampa besser, das kommt ab Werk ohne Variostütze und mit Starrgabel.

Montiert waren die Borealis Carbondale Carbonfelgen (noch Prototypen) mit Borealis Naben. Alles Tubeless montiert. Das ergab zusammen mit dem Rahmen einen gigantischen Resonanzkörper, das Freilaufgeräusch und das Rollgeräusch der Reifen auf dem Altstadtboden wurde ultimativ verstärkt. Keine Klingel notwendig . Cool!

Die Reaktionen der Eingeborenen waren die üblichen, dabei ahnten sie gar nicht, dass es sich um ein besonderes unter den speziellen Bikes handelte. War ungefähr so, als wenn man mit nem Auto durch das Dorf eines unberührten Stammes im Amazonasgebiet fährt, und dann gleich mit einem Tesla S...

Das Fahrgefühl ist super, Beschleunigung wie bei nem Crosscountry-Bike, sehr wendig, sehr agil, dabei trotzdem komfortabel. Das wird wahrscheinlich mit dickeren Reifen auch so bleiben mit nur kleinen Einschränkungen. Montiert waren 4,0er Dillinger.

Ich bin ja kein Gelände gefahren, noch nicht mal Treppen. Insofern kann ich nichts über die Geländetauglichkeit sagen, aber dass es darum ebenfalls nicht ganz schlecht bestellt sein dürfte, darf man getrost vermuten. Einfach mal die Youtube Videos anschauen...

War schön, sowas mal fahren zu können, das Teil war nochmal exklusiver als das getestete Modell im Bike-Magazin, das nur mit Alufelgen ausgestattet war.

@zoomer Mein local bike store, der Cycle Planet in Mainz, auch inzwischen ganz im Fatbikefieber, hat das Teil zur Zeit im Laden. Wer sich´s also anschauen möchte, den lässt der Torsten bestimmt mal gucken... Wegen der Prototypen-Laufräder wird aber eine richtige Probefahrt wohl eher nicht möglich sein.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2014)

Und wer ist schuld?

Weiss schon warum ich lange nicht mehr bei denen war... am ende komme ich mit einem fatbike aus de laden ;-)

Netzfund. Good read.
http://www.whileoutriding.com/south-america/bolivia/riding-the-railtrail-to-cusco

... schöne bilder, eh klar...


----------



## losbub (18. Oktober 2014)

_ZITAT:_

_Montiert waren die Borealis Carbondale Carbonfelgen (noch Prototypen) mit Borealis Naben. Alles Tubeless montiert. Das ergab zusammen mit dem Rahmen einen gigantischen Resonanzkörper, das Freilaufgeräusch und das Rollgeräusch der Reifen auf dem Altstadtboden wurde ultimativ verstärkt. Keine Klingel notwendig . Cool!_ 

_Das Fahrgefühl ist super, Beschleunigung wie bei nem Crosscountry-Bike, sehr wendig, sehr agil, dabei trotzdem komfortabel. Das wird wahrscheinlich mit dickeren Reifen auch so bleiben mit nur kleinen Einschränkungen. Montiert waren 4,0er Dillinger._


Also wenn man nach Bewertungskreterien der Reifentester von Transalp FatBike geht, dürfte dann der "Rollwiderstand" mit "Mangelhaft" zu bewerten sein.  

Das mit der Beschleunigung hingegen ist durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Vighor (18. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Montiert waren die Borealis Carbondale Carbonfelgen (noch Prototypen) mit Borealis Naben. Alles Tubeless montiert.


Den vermerk Prototype kannste eigentlich vergessen.

Vor einem Jahr wurden auch etliche von den Carbondales in US ausgeliefert und hatte ich auch nen Satz bestellt. Dann wurde daraus 3 Monate warten und letztendlich ein "Wir liefern nur komplette Laufräder oder bauen dir nen LRS wenn Du die Naben einschicks". Damit war für mich Borealis erst einmal unten durch (Kundenfreundlich definiere ich einfach anders) und habe ich die Sarma Felgen bestellt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78 Für Dich wäre ein Yampa besser, das kommt ab Werk ohne Variostütze und mit Starrgabel.



Oh, Danke. Habe nur einen Rahmen hinter Borealis vermutet..

Aber das Yampa wär´s echt!! 

Auch die Maße bei Gr. "M" von Sattel- zu Oberrohr sind schon traumhaft. Ganz *Niner-Bikes* like... 


http://www.borealisbikes.com/bike/yampa

VG

_*EDIT:*_

UNTERWEGS-BILDERZ nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. Oktober 2014)

Heut etwas durch den Wald gezogen. Nicht die epische Tour/Entdeckungsreise, sondern eher eine erlkönigliche Testrunde zum Erproben.

Einige kurzweilige Schanzen waren mir erlaubt, ansonsten war das Rad in abwechselnder Reihenfolge bei meinen beiden Mitfahrern. Die waren schon recht angetan, auch von dem Bike  . Jeder wollte mal und anfangs waren sich alle einig: meine mundgeklöpelte Kettenführung mußte aus Gründen des Gruppenfriedens schnellstens entfernt werden ( wobei mir die Chris King Nabe von Torben-Rüdiger* auch auf den Zeiger ging. Die durfte aber drinbleiben!  ) .

Der kurze Vorbau meinerseits ist, neben der Federgabel, die wohl deutlichste Veränderung was den reinen Fahrbetrieb betrifft. Da bin ich sehr zufrieden. Um Längen besseres Fahren, als wie mit den serienmäßigen 70mm.
Leider schiebt nun der Gabelholm der Lefty einseitig gegen die Lenkertasche, dass diese erst mal ruhend auf Veränderung wartet.

Der geflickte Schlauch hält sich genauso tapfer wie mein Gesäß beim fahren der anderen Räder. Was für ein Gefühl, nach einigen km wieder auf meinem ollen ausgekatschten Sattel zu sitzen. Sehr fein, auch was den Kompfort der breiten Reifen angeht. Meine Mitfahrer haben dies beim ständigen Rädertausch ebenso empfunden.

*Name nicht geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (19. Oktober 2014)

gestern auch endlich wieder gelegenheit gehabt mein dickes artgerecht auszuführen


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Oktober 2014)

Heute Morgen hat mich das super Wetter gleich raus getrieben 































Genialer Fatbikeständer


----------



## CaseOnline (19. Oktober 2014)

Auf dem Weg zum Hausberg - was sonst...


----------



## S P (19. Oktober 2014)

Heute den goldenen Sonntag genutzt und den @softlurch  um die Nürnberger Trails gescheucht 













Verbotenes Gelände...





Sprung-Lurch




Bei einem Reifendruck von 0.48 Bar am HR wirds schon fast kritisch mit der Landung - doch dank tubeless null problemo 

















Sauber!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2014)

Fetzt!


----------



## Knusberflogge (19. Oktober 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fetzt!




So isses!


----------



## losbub (19. Oktober 2014)

Respekt .....auch von den Aufnahmen 1A Bilder!


----------



## Holland (19. Oktober 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt nach Korrektur des verwirrenden Schaltschemas. 





Gruss
Holland.


----------



## softlurch (19. Oktober 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> ... von den Aufnahmen 1A Bilder!


So isser, der @S P


----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. Oktober 2014)

S P schrieb:


>



Sehr geiles Foto!
Finde alle recht gut,aber das gefiel mir besonders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Oktober 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> gestern auch endlich wieder gelegenheit gehabt mein dickes artgerecht auszuführen
> Anhang anzeigen 329706 Anhang anzeigen 329707 Anhang anzeigen 329708 Anhang anzeigen 329709


und Pinion erfahrungs bericht im Dickerchen. (zufrieden)


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Oktober 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Sprung-Lurch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle eindrücke, aber dein Lappen brauchst du noch, also reinziehen und Klappe zu halten


----------



## dukestah (19. Oktober 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und Pinion erfahrungs bericht im Dickerchen. (zufrieden)


ist in Arbeit, werde ich diese Woche mal machen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Oktober 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Heute den goldenen Sonntag genutzt und den @softlurch  um die Nürnberger Trails gescheucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse eingefangen, die Äkschn!!!
Und gut gefahren und gesprungen vom Lurch!!
Am besten gefällt mir das letzte Bild.


----------



## Bumble (19. Oktober 2014)

@softlurch 
Die geilen Bilder schreien förmlich nach einem Fatbike Treffen 2015 in Nürnberg mit abendlicher Kneipentour


----------



## CaseOnline (19. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> @softlurch
> Die geilen Bilder schreien förmlich nach einem Fatbike Treffen 2015 in Nürnberg mit abendlicher Kneipentour



Tour nur mit Chickenways...aber Kneipentour? Interessant!


----------



## Bumble (19. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Tour nur mit Chickenways...aber Kneipentour? Interessant!


Was ich aus meiner Nürnberger Zeit noch in Erinnerung habe gehört mal wieder aufgefrischt 
Dort ist eigentlich trailtechnisch für jeden was dabei und ne abendliche Kneipentour muss natürlich auch sein.


----------



## softlurch (19. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> @softlurch
> Die geilen Bilder schreien förmlich nach einem Fatbike Treffen 2015 in Nürnberg mit abendlicher Kneipentour


Dafür stehe ich absolut zur Verfügung!  Bin ich terminlich total flexibel  Und wenn der @S P dann auch dabei ist, gibt's auf alle Fälle n paar geile Bilder!
@CaseOnline wenn unsere Trail-Schmankerl für Dich tatsächlich nur Chickenways sind, dann geht die Kneipentour danach für Dich auf mich, dazu steh ich!


----------



## CaseOnline (19. Oktober 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Dafür stehe ich absolut zur Verfügung!  Bin ich terminlich total flexibel  Und wenn der @S P dann auch dabei ist, gibt's auf alle Fälle n paar geile Bilder!
> @CaseOnline wenn unsere Trail-Schmankerl für Dich tatsächlich nur Chickenways sind, dann geht die Kneipentour danach für Dich auf mich, dazu steh ich!



Nee, anders herum: Ich komme mit, wenn es *auch* Chickenways gibt. Bin nicht soo der versierte Fahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (19. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Nee, anders herum: Ich komme mit, wenn es *auch* Chickenways gibt. Bin nicht soo der versierte Fahrer...


Dann gehen wir am besten vorher schon mal in die Kneipe


----------



## criscross (19. Oktober 2014)

heute auch das gute Wetter genutzt.....

unterwegs im Jurassic Park


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fetzt!


Wie sau!


----------



## softlurch (20. Oktober 2014)

Eines der Fotos von oben steht zur Wahl "Foto des Tages"   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1722340 

Likes willkommen


----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2014)

oweh...schon wieder ein Fatbike als Foto des Tages....


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2014)

sollte jeden tag so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. Oktober 2014)

Heute auch noch etwas auf den umliegenden Hügeln unterwegs gewesen. Aber nix spektakuläres...


----------



## rayc (20. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> oweh...schon wieder ein Fatbike als Foto des Tages....


MIst daran habe ich nicht gedacht.
Kann ich mein Vote fürs Bild zurückziehen?

Hier sind immer wieder gute Bilder dabei, schaue gerne rein.


----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Kann ich mein Vote fürs Bild zurückziehen?



Zu spät...ich glaube Softlurch hats zum "Lurch des Tages" geschafft! Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Entweder sind wir schon soviele Fatbiker, die gevotet haben oder wir sind mittlerweile einigermaßen etabliert in der Riege der "Geländeradfahrer" (ich glaub Mountainbiken ist wieder was anderes....).


----------



## softlurch (21. Oktober 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> MIst daran habe ich nicht gedacht.
> Kann ich mein Vote fürs Bild zurückziehen?


Zu spät. Es hat gewonnen. Dank an alle, die gevotet haben


----------



## rayc (21. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Börgit (23. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Knusberflogge (27. Oktober 2014)

BAB A4 nahe Wilsdruff, ehemals Tanneberger Loch. Diese berüchtigten paar Autobahnkilometer wurden durch Brücken entschärft. Dieses Gebiet eignet sich herausragend für´s Fatbiken ( oder wenn man durch schwiegerelterliche Pflichten in seiner Zeit beschnitten wird und man deshalb nur kurz radeln kann! Danke dafür!   ) .






Begrüßt durch eine knifflige Evileye-passage mit betoniertem Northshore. Ja, auch die Autobahnmeisterei hat ihren Spaß.





Bereits nach wenigen Minuten hat man dieses naturnahe Rauschen und beim schließen der Augen ( gern auch während der Fahrt ) meint man zu denken, dass man am Meer liegt - kein Scherz!





Dazu laden recht steile Feldabfahrten zum langen runtersausen. Ist jetzt nicht so der Kick, dennoch sehr gutlaunig zu fahren. Hat mich irgendwie an snowboarden erinnert. 
Natürlich denkt man während der Abfahrt teilweise an das bevorstehende Hochschieben ( in meinem Falle hochfahren ) . Doch dies spielt, ähnlich dem Fernsehprogramm, nur eine untergeordnete Rolex - hauptsache fahren bzw. "on" .




Beim Anblick der ehemaligen Autobahnroute fühlte ich mich im Denken bestätigt: Denn wie bei meiner Unterhose gillt auch hier, die Natur sucht sich immer ihren Weg - egal was kommt, man muß sie nur lassen.



 

Nicht sehr steile, aber langanhaltende Schnellfahrten wurden ab und an von kleineren Flußquerungen abgelöst. War prima und absolut kind(l)ich.



 
Geteert & gefedert bzw. geschlammt & geblättert wartete immer wieder das Naß, um es meist spielerisch zu übersurfen. Ausreichend schnell bekommt das sicherlich jeder hin und macht zumindest mir "coolen" Spaß.



 


Zwischendurch mehr oder weniger Geröll, was dennoch einiges an Aufmerksamkeit verlangt. Der niedriger Luftdruck ist fahrerisch ein absoluter Gewinn.



 
Und man muß nicht immer ausrasten auf dem Rad. Bei Bedarf konnte man auch diesen Chickenway nutzen. Diese Einladung nahm ich schiebend gern an.



 
Den blättrigen Berg nannten wir damals "Amerika". Keine Ahnung warum, hatten wir auch nur weiter übernommen... _"Kommste mit auf den Amerika?" "Na gut!"_



 

Im Tale nahm ich den sogenannten "Ridley-Scott-Gedächtniss-Trail" . Irgendwann, so sagt man, werden sie aufwachen. Dann wird die Brut aus ihren Eiern schlüpfen  . Man kann einfach nie genug fernsehen  .



 
Und wenn man schließlich, mutig bestärkt durch vorangegangene Erlebnisse, nicht mehr durch - sondern im Fluß entlang fährt...



 

...muß man auch mit den möglichen Folgen rechnen! Also immer schön mit der Strömung pedalieren und natürlich immer in trittbarem Abstand zum trockenem Ufer!



 

Das o.g. Bild mit nassem Socken ist nur mahnend nachgestellt und soll lehrend zeigen, was alles passieren kann. Ich selbst bin logischerweise ohne Flußberührung ausgekommen und habe auch nicht beim Absetzen des linken Beines Wörter gesagt, für die man den Mund mit Seife waschen müßte.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Oktober 2014)

Natureller Fatbikeständer: 




Mehr dazu, wie immer in meinem Tourtagebuch...


----------



## xerto (27. Oktober 2014)

danke schöner bericht 

aber so ein einarm äh einbein bike sieht irgendwie seltsam aus, oder?

geht es euch auch so...


----------



## Spoich (28. Oktober 2014)

Es funktioniert wohl hervorragend. Aber mein Ding ist es auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (28. Oktober 2014)

...wird Zeit das es wieder rausgeht...dann wohl mit ner neuen Hacke


----------



## Optimizer (29. Oktober 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331866
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das Harz?


----------



## duke209 (29. Oktober 2014)

Joo


----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2014)

Wo ist das denn genau?


----------



## trial_neuling (29. Oktober 2014)




----------



## duke209 (29. Oktober 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn genau?



Das erste Bild ist ein Secretpoint  mit Blick ins Bodetal zwischen Rosstrappe/Hexentanzplatz. 
Das zweite Bild ist der Eckerstausee mit Blick zum Brocken (wird vom Licht verdeckt). 
Das dritte Bild ist in the middle of nowhere unterhalb des Brockengipfels im Todwald auf uraltem nicht mehr verzeichnetem Weg......Luchsrevier


----------



## Optimizer (29. Oktober 2014)

Die Location vom zweiten Bild kam mir bekannt vor...




Ist hier jemand aus der Ecke? Ich bin nämlich ab 10.11. in der Nähe von Goslar auf Dienstreise und suche jemand zum Nachtfahrten so ab 17.00 Uhr für 2-3 Stunden....


----------



## duke209 (29. Oktober 2014)

Nicht unter der Woche....


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Oktober 2014)

letztens in Böhmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (31. Oktober 2014)

Die erste Nachtwanderung erfolgreich beendet. War jetzt nicht die größte Tour, eher eine kleine Runde. Trotzdem erforderte dies einiges an Vorbereitung. Vom liebevoll geschriebenen Zettel über meinen Verbleib bis hin zum zwischenpäuslichen Umtrunk. Bei letzterem verzichtete ich größenbedingt auf die 1,5L Cola, so dass aus dem braunen Gold verdächtig gelbes wurde - alles in der trinkflaschenhalterbegünstigten  ("cool" :  32 Buchstaben  )  1,0 L Ginger Ale - Flasche. Und die war so schnell leer wie die Strecke kurz.

Außerdem gab´s als Leihgabe meiner Mitfahrer noch eine Radbeleuchtung. Hätte niemals gedacht, dass ich mal so rumfahre. Aber ich muß schon sagen, es war erstaunlich hell. Unvorstellbar, was da erst richtige bzw.hochwertigere Lampen leisten. Fand ich beeindruckend, trotzdem war ich froh, als sie wieder ab war.




 
Noch ein wenig "Teddybär 04" Romantik an der Autobahnbrücke und ab nach Hause. Und wärend hinzu die ein oder andere Pfütze kam, die mir namentlich eine Einladung aussprach, wurde auf dem Heimweg ausschließlich Asphalt genommen. Bin ja nicht so der ausdauernde Kilometerfresser, dennoch ging es mit dem Fatboy recht zügig.
Bei einigen Talfahrten mußte ich dann, dem schäbigem Lachen der anderen zum Trotz, etwas bremsen. Keine Ahnung, aber irgendwie kann ich schnelle Strassen(ab)fahrten unbehaglich einordnen. War vielleicht höchstens 20-30km/h, trotzdem denke ich immer, dass gleich was passiert und ich stürze ( Ja, wahrscheinlich zu viel TV geguckt  ) .


----------



## Fettydriver (1. November 2014)

Heute bei super Wetter durch den Hardtwald. Die Wege und schmalere Pfade sind dort mit sehr viel Sand, feinem Splitt, Gras und abwechselnd verschieden festgefahrener Walderde ausgeprägt.
Aber mit den BFL super zu fahren, ein Traum, fast wie wenn man darüber fliegen würde. Die laufen super  mit denen kann man auch auf weichen Untergründen richtig Fahrt aufnehmen.


----------



## duke209 (1. November 2014)

Die Pfade bist du auch gefahren? Ist es so furztrocken bei euch?? Deine Kiste hat doch noch kein Krümmel Dreck gesehn.....oder ich hab's übersehn. 


@Knusberflogge  - mit deinem blauen Stem provozierst du aber gewaltig, oder is der nur noch im Stadium "un-custom"?


----------



## Fettydriver (1. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Die Pfade bist du auch gefahren? Ist es so furztrocken bei euch?? Deine Kiste hat doch noch kein Krümmel Dreck gesehn.....


Furztrocken gerade nicht, ja sicher bin ich gefahren und was den Dreck an meiner Kiste betrifft, ich umfahre die Matschlöcher und Stellen die zu weich erscheinen um nicht einzusinken und einzusauen. Das tue ich mir nicht mehr an, aber meine Enkel ziehen solche Stellen magisch an.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. November 2014)

Wir waren mit 10 Fatbikes und zwei Schmalen den F-Trail reiten... bei Super Wetter... Man muss ja nur oberhalb des Nebels sein 


 Wer nur 8 zählt, liegt richtig, 2 haben sich vor dem Bild verdrückt...


----------



## Knusberflogge (1. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> ... - mit deinem blauen Stem provozierst du aber gewaltig, oder is der nur noch im Stadium "un-custom"?



 Der hat doch die custom´sche Metarmorphose schon hinter sich, indem er sich im selbem Blau bekleidet wie der Flaschenhalter. War vorher schwarz  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (2. November 2014)

Mal ein Bild mit Fahrer 
Miriquidi Stoneman mit dem Dicken


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. November 2014)

Servus Fatty Freunde

Nach einem wunderschönen verlängerten Wochenende im Vinschgau , möchte ich Euch hier mal ein paar Bildchen zeigen.

Nette kleine Nachmittagstour über die Burg Montani.






 

 



Am nächsten Tag ging es über den Morterer Leger zum neuen " Holy Hansen Trail "  

 

 



Sogar als Wäschetrockner eignet sich so ein Fatbike  

 

 

 



Und nach der Runde gab es erst mal ein Bierchen  



Der letzte Tag bescherte mir erst mal über 1100 Höhenmeter Bergauf zur neugebauten Latscher Alm ( Eröffnung im Sommer 2015 )   

 



Mit anschließendem Supertrail von 1100 Tiefenmetern auf dem "4er"  

 

 



Die paar Tage gingen wie immer viel zu schnell vorbei und das Radel wurde wieder für die Heimreise eingepackt  

 



Aber nächstes Jahr geht es sicher wieder hier her , es warten noch viele schöne Touren auf`s Fatty


----------



## softlurch (2. November 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Fatty Freunde
> 
> Nach einem wunderschönen verlängerten Wochenende im Vinschgau , möchte ich Euch hier mal ein paar Bildchen zeigen.
> 
> ...


Die Bier-Location und der 4er kommen mir bekannt vor. Sauber


----------



## oli_muenchen (2. November 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> Mal ein Bild mit Fahrer
> Miriquidi Stoneman mit dem Dicken
> Anhang anzeigen 332873 Anhang anzeigen 332877


Ah, bist Du den ganz FAT gefahren? Hatte ich letztens auch überlegt, mich aber dann doch für ein 29er entschieden, mit dem ich Miriquidi gefahren  bin.


----------



## Knusberflogge (3. November 2014)

Bevor ich mich in den ehelichen Dröhnungseinkauf stürze, kurz nochmal eine kleine Morgenandacht gemacht. Der Vormittag ist doch die schönste Zeit des Tages...wenig Menschen, hier und da geschäfftiges Treiben, der Traktor fährt auf dem Feld und ich steh gedankenversunken am Fenster.
Also ab nach Moritzburg. Mag ich sehr gern und außerdem muß ich unbedingt mal in alle Räume dort. Das wär mal richtig klasse. Egal, fahrerisch war es jedenfalls absolut tiefenentspannt und der Wind wehte mir gelegentliche Blätter in den körperwarmen Halsbereich.




 

Im Schloßgelände selbst konnte man paar kurzweilige Runden drehen und die Treppen waren herrausragend für einen "Opti" geeignet. Durch einige Fenster konnte man seltsames entdecken. Hier Hausmeister sein, das wär´s ja mal...




 
Zwischenstopp am Skatepark. Und der runtergelassene Sattel verräts dem Kenner: ja, ich bin tatsächlich einige Sachen gefahren. War aber nicht allzu anspruchsvoll. Irgendwie wie Fahrschule mit Hinderniss. Hier mit dem BMX & paar Gleichgesinnten einige Zeit verbringen ( und dabei mehr rumquatschen wie fahren ) , dies ist sicher lustig und sorgenvertreibend.



 
Dann weiter Richtung Fasanenschlößchen. Hier wählte ich nicht die Straße, sondern die alte Flutrinne. Sie eignet sich gut zum gemütlichen rumcrawlen, während man links die Wildfütterrung sieht. Und da erkennt man mit etwas Glück paar Elche und einige freilaufende Rentner. Da gillt natürlich ceep calm...




 

Zwischendurch noch ein betonierter Northshore mit beidseitiger Notwasserung. Ist jetzt technisch nicht der Brüller, trotzdem entfleuchte mir nach der Überfahrt ein kleines Lächeln.



 
Am Fasanenschlößchen noch kurz die malerischen Schattenkanten berührt und auf der Sandbank angefeuchtete Oberschenkel geholt.



 

Der Leuchtturm war ( wie jedesmal ) zu, so dass eine obligatorische Ehrenrunde reichen mußte.



 
Danach wurde das Weihnachstgebäck entjungfert. Leider war der keks´sche Stern zerbrochen. Ob es an der halbvollen Colaflasche lag, oder doch am -im Beutel eingewickeltem- Notklopapier konnte ich auf die Schnelle nicht klären.
Auf Grund chemich-ulkiger Prozesse hatte es sich aber luftfeuchtigkeitsbedingt etwas safftig angefühlt, so dass der anmutigen Zerkleinerung nichts im Weg stand.






Auf der Rückrunde hatten die Mitarbeiter der Teichwirtschaft für mich spontan den Schloßteich abgelassen. Sehr fein! So reihe ich mich zu den wenigen Menschen ein, die tatsächlich in das kleine, sonst wasserumgebene, Häuschen betreten haben. Was drin ist? Das geht Euch nichts an  ! Aber so viel sei verraten, es ist unfassbar  .



 
Das herumfahren am "Meeresgrund" war dann richtig spaßig, hat Laune gemacht! Klar, überall fahren konnte man nicht, da es an einigen Stellen bereits Wasser gab. Dennoch hab ich hier eine möglichst große Fahrbreite gehabt. Auf jedenfall sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## dukestah (3. November 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ah, bist Du den ganz FAT gefahren? Hatte ich letztens auch überlegt, mich aber dann doch für ein 29er entschieden, mit dem ich Miriquidi gefahren  bin.


naja, bei den bedingungen 


 
so sah ein großteil der tschechischen waldstrecken aus, das bild ist vom plesivec, da war es hoch wie runter schön glitschig, wird halt viel gebaut und viele waldstrecken sind richtig durchgeweicht, teilweise lief das wasser bachartig die wege runter, der weg hoch zum klinovec hätte so einige 'reifendiskutierer' hier zum generellen verwerfen des fat bike gedanken gebracht


----------



## Knusberflogge (3. November 2014)

Bitte berichte hurtig im flüssigem Satzbau: Was ist das oben am Oberrohr und ist das links am Lenker eine Kamera?


----------



## dukestah (3. November 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Bitte berichte hurtig im flüssigem Satzbau: Was ist das oben am Oberrohr und ist das links am Lenker eine Kamera?


am oberrohr ist der akku der magicshine mj880, da es ja jetzt doch etwas eher dunkel wird und ich nicht ganz sicher war, dass ich im hellen ankomme, erschien mir das sinnvoll und bei der abfahrt vom fichtelberg im dunklen wald war es dann auch schon soweit 
links am lenker ist eine gopro 3 black, damit mach ich halt so unterwegs immer mal bilder und gelegentlich auch videos aber die sind doch etwas unruhig so am lenker...


----------



## Knusberflogge (3. November 2014)

Danke Dir  !


----------



## BigJohn (3. November 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> am oberrohr ist der akku der magicshine mj880, da es ja jetzt doch etwas eher dunkel wird und ich nicht ganz sicher war, dass ich im hellen ankomme, erschien mir das sinnvoll und bei der abfahrt vom fichtelberg im dunklen wald war es dann auch schon soweit
> links am lenker ist eine gopro 3 black, damit mach ich halt so unterwegs immer mal bilder und gelegentlich auch videos aber die sind doch etwas unruhig so am lenker...


Hast du für den Akku keinen Flaschenhaltermehr frei? Dafür wurde diese elegante Lösung doch erdacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (4. November 2014)

Moin, moin,
nach einer kleinen Genesungspause nun mal wieder die erste größere Runde mit meinem Moonlander. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auf 1x10 mit einem 30er Kettenblatt umgerüstet und die originalen Jagdwire Züge gegen Mountian Pro getauscht.




... in einer alten Schießanlage




... US Bike vor den Überresten einer Splitterschutzwand der ehem. sowj. Besatzungsmacht




... etwas verwilderter Wald



... in dem man mit dem Mooni immer wieder neue Wege entdeckt


----------



## cherokee190 (6. November 2014)

Ich nochmal 

Ein paar Tage Urlaub, die Ostsee vor der Tür und der Strand wieder verlassen. Da habe ich doch mal probiert wie sich das Mooni am Strand verhält.




... Strand ist verlassen, durch auflandigen Wind recht schmal, einmal musste ich ins Wasser, und steinig 




... Blick über die Stollen des Lou auf die Ostsee




... Steilküste und bei "keine Lust mehr" natürlich keine Möglichkeit zum Abkürzen 




... zurück in der Zivilisation und von Frau und Hunden in Empfang genommen.

Fazit:
Macht Spaß, tiefer Sand ist machbar aber natürlich recht kräftezehrend. Der steinige Untergrund bereitet recht wenig Probleme. Ab und zu gräbt sich jedoch das VR ein wenn die Steine zu hoch liegen.
Muss ich auf alle Fälle wiederholen, aber dafür ist im Winter ja noch genug Zeit .


----------



## Smart_Sam (6. November 2014)

Schön, da hätte man sicher mit nem Modellflieger an der Hangkante rumfliegen können


----------



## dukestah (6. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du für den Akku keinen Flaschenhaltermehr frei? Dafür wurde diese elegante Lösung doch erdacht.


Hm, der akku war schon immer mit diesen zwei gummistreifen befestigt, wäre mir jetzt nicht geläufig, dass der in nen flaschenhalter soll, aber kann ich ja mal  testen
der unterrohrflaschenhalter passt halt nich wegen rahmentasche, zumindest nicht mit flasche, deswegen hab ich den gar nicht erst montiert. der sitzrohrflaschenhalter kommt auch wieder ab, war nur für den stoneman zum wassertransport, um nicht alles im rucksack zu haben...


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> Hm, der akku war schon immer mit diesen zwei gummistreifen befestigt, wäre mir jetzt nicht geläufig, dass der in nen flaschenhalter soll, aber kann ich ja mal  testen
> der unterrohrflaschenhalter passt halt nich wegen rahmentasche, zumindest nicht mit flasche, deswegen hab ich den gar nicht erst montiert. der sitzrohrflaschenhalter kommt auch wieder ab, war nur für den stoneman zum wassertransport, um nicht alles im rucksack zu haben...


Also ich hab auch so ne Lampe mit der schönen Alu Büchse und die wurde glaub ich explizit so beworben. Aber ist ja keine Pflicht, wenns auch so funktioniert


----------



## cherokee190 (7. November 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Schön, da hätte man sicher mit nem Modellflieger an der Hangkante rumfliegen können



Das hätte man aber auch mit dem Fahrrad. Früher führte unmittelbar an (auf) der Steilküste ein schmaler Pfad entlang, den wir als Kinder befahren haben. Aber leider existieren diese Wege nicht mehr. Sie sind in den letzten Jahrzehnten Sturm und Wasser zum Opfer gefallen und landeinwärts bestehender Küsten Rad- Wanderweg ist eher langweilig, da größtenteils gut ausgebaut.


----------



## exto (7. November 2014)

Muss ja auch so sein. Wir sind schließlich in Deutschland!

Stellt euch nur mal vor, heutzutage würde eines der gut behüteten Kids auf einem dieser furchtbar gefährlichen Pfade stürzen und sich wohlmöglich großflächige Schürfwunden zuziehen! Die daraus folgende, langfristige Unterbrechung des Klavier-, Ballett- und Feng Shui Unterrichts würde ein empfindliches Loch in den Lebenslauf reißen. Der nächste akademisch gebildete Harz IV Empfänger wäre ja sozusagen vorgezeichnet!


----------



## madone (7. November 2014)

Jetzt kann ich auch mal hier posten geliehenes Bike ... ich bin infiziert

Bin bis über den Nebel gekommen, leider hab ich keinen Schnee gefunden


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. November 2014)

tolles Bild, schreckliche Schutzbleche (okay ich geb´s ja zu ich mag keine Schutzbleche)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (7. November 2014)

madone schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich auch mal hier posten geliehenes Bike ... ich bin infiziert



Radhaus STA? Ich glaube mit dem Radl hatte ich vor kurzem ebenfalls ne hochinfektiöse Probefahrt ;-) Ich brauche in hoffentlich nicht allzuferner Zukunft auch was mit dicken Reifen ...


----------



## madone (7. November 2014)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Radhaus STA? Ich glaube mit dem Radl hatte ich vor kurzem ebenfalls ne hochinfektiöse Probefahrt ;-) Ich brauche in hoffentlich nicht allzuferner Zukunft auch was mit dicken Reifen ...


Gut erkannt ... Michis mukluk hab ich übers Wochenende

Die Schutzbleche gefallen mir auch nicht aber heute bei bei Sauwetter waren sie richtig gut!


----------



## zoomer (7. November 2014)

Ich find die Schutzbleche super !

Wo gibt's die ?


----------



## der_ulmer (7. November 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich find die Schutzbleche super !
> 
> Wo gibt's die ?



Die hat sich eben jener Michi anfertigen lassen aus GFK und irgendwelchen Haltern dazu ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> tolles Bild, schreckliche Schutzbleche (okay ich geb´s ja zu ich mag keine Schutzbleche)



_*SIGNED!   *_


----------



## madone (7. November 2014)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Die hat sich eben jener Michi anfertigen lassen aus GFK und irgendwelchen Haltern dazu ...


Genau ... Radhaus Starnberg googeln und nach Michi fragen. Vielleicht gibts ne Kleinserie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (7. November 2014)

madone schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich auch mal hier posten geliehenes Bike ... ich bin infiziert
> 
> Bin bis über den Nebel gekommen, leider hab ich keinen Schnee gefunden


Aber schön isses da! Wo ist das denn entstanden? Muss ja knapp vor dem Alpenhauptkamm sein. Peißenberg?


----------



## gnss (8. November 2014)

Pilzharvester


----------



## skidder (8. November 2014)

Kleine Tour heute 


 

 

 mit dem Fatboy


----------



## dorfmann (8. November 2014)

Ab wieviel Uhr spricht man eigentlich von einem Nightride ?
Auf jeden Fall mit Lampe unterwegs, und dunkel:


----------



## skidder (8. November 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Uhr spricht man eigentlich von einem Nightride ?
> Auf jeden Fall mit Lampe unterwegs, und dunkel:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334359 Anhang anzeigen 334356



Hi Dorfmann,
coole gruselige Nacht Bilder ;-).
Was für Lampen verwendest du?
Gruß Skidder


----------



## dorfmann (8. November 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Was für Lampen verwendest du?
> Gruß Skidder



Keine besondere, hab die Tage beim diesem XXL Fahrrad Aldi nach einem gescheiten Akku für meine China Lampe gesucht und mir da eine angeblich 1200 Lumen Lampe für 69€ gekauft.
Dürfte baugleich mit dieser sein: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-high-power-led-lampe-r-1200-260393/wg_id-304

Für mich reichts, muß im dunkeln auch nicht wie ein Wilder durch den Wald heizen


----------



## skidder (8. November 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Keine besondere, hab die Tage beim diesem XXL Fahrrad Aldi nach einem gescheiten Akku für meine China Lampe gesucht und mir da eine angeblich 1200 Lumen Lampe für 69€ gekauft.
> Dürfte baugleich mit dieser sein:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-high-power-led-lampe-r-1200-260393/wg_id-304
> 
> Für mich reichts, muß im dunkeln auch nicht wie ein Wilder durch den Wald heizen



Thx Dorfmann


----------



## madone (9. November 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Aber schön isses da! Wo ist das denn entstanden? Muss ja knapp vor dem Alpenhauptkamm sein. Peißenberg?


Gut beobachtet, Aussichtsmauer am Peißenberg ... mein Hausberg

Ein Nightride war gestern auch noch drin, das pure Vergnügen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. November 2014)

Bei den bmx'ern zu Gast.....


----------



## corra (9. November 2014)

biste gefahren die tranny vom pool schaut recht flach aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 308434 (9. November 2014)

Heute wurde wieder gut geschaufelt


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. November 2014)

Wieso hast du denn den BFL falsch herum aufgezogen?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. November 2014)

corra schrieb:


> biste gefahren die tranny vom pool schaut recht flach aus


Nee,so flach ist die gar nicht. Da komm ich doch nie mehr raus!


----------



## bobtailoner (9. November 2014)

@Meister-Dieter 
Wo ist das? Dortmund?


----------



## Bumble (9. November 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wieso hast du denn den BFL falsch herum aufgezogen?


Am Hinterrad würde das beim aktuellen Schmuddelwetter durchaus Sinn machen, Vorne kapier ichs aber auch net


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. November 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @Meister-Dieter
> Wo ist das? Dortmund?


Ne,Oberhausen.


----------



## barbarissima (9. November 2014)

@Spitzbuub
Deine Pedale, sind das Xpedo Spry? Wenn ja, bist du mit denen zufrieden?


----------



## Optimizer (9. November 2014)

Gestern eine kleine "Wiedergenesungstour" gemacht und dabei ein paar geheime Boulderlocations in der Kernzone inspiziert...

Die Tour an dem Fels heißt "Damaszenerklinge"




Für die nächste Location hab ich lang suchen müssen, da es ohne Weg dort hin ging. Unterwegs noch nen schönen einsamen Ausblick gefunden:




Danach zurück zur höchsten Erhebung in meiner Ecke (Weißenberg 610m u.NN), die von einem schönen Bundsandsteinturm gekrönt wird. Also erstmal das Bike im Kaminzimmer geparkt:




Nach der schönen Rundumsicht die Spielwiesen vor dem Turm ausprobiert:




Und natürlich zum Abschluss den "Optimizer" gemacht:


----------



## Knusberflogge (9. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...Und natürlich zum Abschluss den "Optimizer" gemacht...



Der fehlt mir immernoch  .

Heute gab es die sogenannte "Baumkuchenrunde". Einige Bilder sind qualitativ nicht so dolle, vermitteln dennoch ein paar anheimelnde Eindrücke. 

Nachdem wir 4 Liter Super-verbleit auf der Autobahn zurückließen, hieß es in Schmilka Räder zusammenfummeln. Der Baumkuchen wurde bereits während der Fahrt einer Prüfung unterzogen und half beim Auswuchten des Vorderrades.



 
An der Elbe hieß es dann "sprechen sie deitsch" und mein Fahrrad & ich verspürten diese cosmopolitische Aura des Besonderen.



 

Dann den Berg hoch, immer weiter...



 
Zwischendurch kleine Andachten und die schön anzusehende Natur. Anstrengend war es jedenfalls.



 

Zum Glück hatte ich ja den Baumkuchen dabei. Hier, geschützt vom ollen Chinarucksack, naheliegend am Baum. Und jedesmal wenn wir weiter fuhren schüttelte ich mir die naßkalte Anmut vom nichtsverzeihenden Rucksack in ihrer ganzen Eckelhaftigkeit ab. Die leisen Momente eines diadora´schen Wechsel spühlte ich mit süßem Saft hinunter.




 

Und auch das gab es zu sehen. Mein Freund konnte irgendwann auch nicht mehr. Das ist seltem bei diesem zähem Stück ( ich meine natürlich den Anstieg  ) . 



 
Oben angekommen konnte ich das einzig richtige tun. So kümmerte ich mich sehr intensiv um den restl.Baumkuchen. Er hatte sich wacker geschlagen, auch beim gestrigen TELE 5 - Double Feature . Danke Baumkuchen, danke Rucksack, danke wasserspendender Helm und danke 750g Klingel...



 

...wobei letztere eigentlich sehr hilfreich war, ehrlich! Es waren schon recht viele Wanderer unterwegs; ein kurz-freundliches "kling" und alles war prima. Auch so muß ich abermals sagen, dass uns alle sehr freundlich, zum Teil auch mitleidig, entgegneten.

Die Abschließende Abfahrt war absolut super. Ich denke, ich hatte noch nie so eine lange Talfahrt gehabt und ich muß sagen, dass das ganz schön kräftezehrend ist. War eher schnell, mit einigen Absätzen. Nicht ganz so technisch, dafür locker mind.5min reines Abfahren. Fand ich schon viel, auch wenn´s fetzig war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2014)

Unterwegs mit @bamtobam1979 und dem "Virus"...





Unterwegs noch @Sleyvas und @loui-w getroffen.  
VG an der Stelle nochmals.
Hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Tag...


----------



## madone (9. November 2014)

Hatten 3 schöne Tage ... jetzt muss es wieder Heim: 

Blick in die Berge ...





... und auf meine Heimat:





Die nächsten Unterwegsbilder mit einem Dicken werden ein wenig dauern ...


----------



## hotroder (10. November 2014)

Kleine Fatty Runde auf der schwäbischen Alb .


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2014)

Sind das beides Farleys?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. November 2014)

Das Rote ist bestimmt ein Mukluk!


----------



## hotroder (10. November 2014)

Das zweite ist ein Salsa Mukluk 2 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (10. November 2014)

So, jetzt kann ich auch endlich:


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. November 2014)

Das mit dem Bunnyhopp muss ich wohl noch Üben


----------



## zoomer (10. November 2014)

Na wenn schon genug Pop dahinter ist um diese Höhe zu überspringen dann
sollte der Versuch dabei auf dem Rad zu bleiben doch wohl ein Kinderspiel sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2014)

Heut war auch endlich mein allererster FÄTitag...aber sicher net der Letzte 

















G.


----------



## corra (11. November 2014)

glückwunsch es scheint spass gemacht zu haben


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. November 2014)

Viel Spaß mit dem Blizzard, Jörg!
Schön, dass du dich jetzt auch (mit Berechtigungsnachweis ) hier tummelst!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2014)

Jepp, hat total Spaß gemacht   ...und des Beste ist ja, das ich jetzt hier nimmer illegal schreiben muß 
Jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt wies meinem Kreuz morgen geht. Der viele fehlende Federweg ist schon spürbar 

G.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. November 2014)

Und dann auch noch das irreversible Grinsen... es ist echt ein Kreuz mit den Fatbikes!


----------



## Bumble (11. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


>



Fatbiketreffen 2015 im Fichtelgebirge ?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Fatbiketreffen 2015 im Fichtelgebirge ?



...am besten im Winter 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. November 2014)

Ist das schon länger gesetzt oder eine spontane Idee, Bumble? 

Ins Fichtelgebirge würde mein Fatty jedenfalls auch gern mal!


----------



## Bumble (11. November 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ist das schon länger gesetzt oder eine spontane Idee, Bumble?
> 
> Ins Fichtelgebirge würde mein Fatty jedenfalls auch gern mal!



War ne spontane Idee als ich das Bild gesehn habe. Fichtelgebirge war ich auch schonmal und fand die Trails sehr geil.

Außerdem wollte der Lurchi ja eventuell 2015 was in und um Nürnberg anbieten.


----------



## dukestah (11. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> War ne spontane Idee als ich das Bild gesehn habe. Fichtelgebirge war ich auch schonmal und fand die Trails sehr geil.
> 
> Außerdem wollte der Lurchi ja eventuell 2015 was in und um Nürnberg anbieten.


hätte ich auch interesse, mal nicht 4-5 stunden anreise, dann wirds vielleicht wirklich mal was


----------



## Optimizer (12. November 2014)

Ich will auch fichteln!


----------



## Fabeymer (12. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich will auch fichteln!



Das wollen wir alle, aber ich persönlich brauche das nicht unbedingt vor den Augen eines knappen Dutzends Fatbikern.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. November 2014)

Fixed! 



Fabeymer schrieb:


> aber ich persönlich brauche das nicht unbedingt mit einem knappen Dutzend Fatbikern.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. November 2014)

fichteln, fichteln, fichteln


----------



## corra (12. November 2014)

wann gehts los wo treffen wir uns ????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2014)

Schlechte Bildquali, hoher Spaßfaktor!  ...auch wenn´s permanent getröpfelt hat.	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Edit sagt:
@CaseOnline hat noch gefehlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. November 2014)

sieht nach spaß aus TT aber das Wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2014)

Solangs net fröstelt sind doch oft die nassen Ausfahrten am Schluß die schönsten geworden 

G.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Solangs net fröstelt sind doch oft die nassen Ausfahrten am Schluß die schönsten geworden
> 
> G.


Richtig!  Es muss einfach ein wenig dreckig zugehen...., sonst taugt's nix.


----------



## tgs (14. November 2014)

SCHWERTRANSPORT:



 

 

CO2 neutrale Warenbeförderung


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. November 2014)

Jaja, diese Fatbiker - alles Angeber  Ich hoffe, der Anhänger (oder zumindest der Karton) ist gefedert, sonst hat´s Dir die Retina-Pixel aus dem Display gehauen, bevor Du zu Hause bist


----------



## tgs (14. November 2014)

Ha haa..., keine Transportschäden! Dämpfung durch die Reifen muss genügen. Das ist eben die FatBikePhilosophie .
Sobald ich die neuen Achsen für den Anhänger habe, werden die Räder richtig fett (komfortabler für das Transportgut). Passend zur Zugmaschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (14. November 2014)

Danke für das Foto !

Jetzt weiss ich dass ich das Ding doch nicht auf meinen Roller bekommen würde.
Also wenn, dann da kaufen wo man parken kann


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> SCHWERTRANSPORT:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335656
> 
> CO2 neutrale Warenbeförderung


Is der Rechner für die Optimierung deiner Bewässerungsanlage auf Bild 1 ?


----------



## duke209 (14. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schlechte Bildquali, hoher Spaßfaktor!  ...auch wenn´s permanent getröpfelt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das giftgrüne braucht echt ne Lampe?? Ich hät vermutet es leuchtet von allein


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Is der Rechner für die Optimierung deiner Bewässerungsanlage auf Bild 1 ?


Ich glaube der Thunderbolt ist nur ein Bildschirm


----------



## tgs (14. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Is der Rechner für die Optimierung deiner Bewässerungsanlage auf Bild 1 ?


Nein, der dient ausschliesslich der Trainingsoptimierung! Ich will über den Winter noch ein wenig mehr Kraft in die Beine bekommen, deshalb fahre ich den iMac spazieren  (= für mich)  (= für dich).


----------



## tgs (14. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Thunderbolt ist nur ein Bildschirm


Schön, dass es hier auch einige wirkliche Fachleute gibt, die sich auch zu nichts zu doof sind. Hauptsache einen Kommentar abgegeben, wenn sonst schon nichts geht .


----------



## duke209 (14. November 2014)

Heute Soulride im Oberharz. Ich kann jetzt behaupten, dass ich ein Bike zu zuviel stehn hab. 
PS: Bild2 ist auf 900hm, auf Bild4 erkennt man einen verbliebenen Grenzpfosten aus alten Tagen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. November 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Schön, dass es hier auch einige wirkliche Fachleute gibt, die sich auch zu nichts zu doof sind. Hauptsache einen Kommentar abgegeben, wenn sonst schon nichts geht .



Wer entscheidet denn, welcher Beitrag lustig ist und getippt werden darf und welcher nicht?
Aber ich weiß schon, neben all den Fatbikestandards herrscht hier vor allem auch ein moralischer Doppelstandard bei einigen vor.


----------



## zoomer (14. November 2014)

Ich hab mich auch gefragt warum immer so pampig ...


----------



## barbarissima (14. November 2014)

Ich glaube, ich cancel das Abo jetzt  Bei den vielen coolen Bildern wird man ja ganz wuschig, wenn man selber noch ein halbes Jahr warten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (14. November 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> SCHWERTRANSPORT:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335656 Anhang anzeigen 335657
> 
> CO2 neutrale Warenbeförderung



Nettes Einschussloch am HR!


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Schön, dass es hier auch einige wirkliche Fachleute gibt, die sich auch zu nichts zu doof sind. Hauptsache einen Kommentar abgegeben, wenn sonst schon nichts geht .


Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben. Weißt du, früher war das hier mal ein entspanntes Forum, aber vielleicht bist du auch nur ein besonders mumpflertes Exemplar.


----------



## scylla (14. November 2014)

Früher... ja, da war halt alles besser... 
(Irgendwie schon. Ich hab das Gefühl, seit Fatbiken ein Trend geworden ist gibt's hier ziemlich viel )


----------



## Alex0303 (14. November 2014)

So... endlich hat der dicke junge seine Jungfräulichkeit verloren 
Die Qualität ist wie immer nicht berauschend....
Viele Fotos sinds nicht. Es hat einfach zu viel Spaß gemacht um abzusteigen 




 

Da schaut es finsterer aus, als es war. Die Lampe funktioniert schon besser 




Okay... jetzt wars echt zappenduster... 
hat aber schon noch gepasst


 

Jetzt wirds dann bald Zeit für den ersten richtigen Nightride.... 
(Wenns Geld wieder reicht auch für eine ordentliche Helmlampe)


----------



## lucie (14. November 2014)

Benehmt Euch bitte und seid nett zueinander, hier sind Kinder anwesend...


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Thunderbolt ist nur ein Bildschirm


Achso, dachte das wär bei den Apfeldingern immer alles in einem Gehäuse integriert


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 335768



Stramme Waden 

Warum das Baby Fatty  ? Wegen der hübscheren Gabel ?


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben. Weißt du, früher war das hier mal ein entspanntes Forum, aber vielleicht bist du auch nur ein besonders mumpflertes Exemplar.


Hatte seinen Kommentar eher als Scherz angesehn, wenns ernst gemeint war gibt's von mir ebenfalls nachträglich einen


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> (Wenns Geld wieder reicht auch für eine ordentliche Helmlampe)


Soviel Kohle musst garnet investieren:
http://www.dx.com/de/p/yinding-yd-2...-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661#.VGZ3CWd0xdg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Stramme Waden
> 
> Warum das Baby Fatty  ? Wegen der hübscheren Gabel ?




Welche meinst Du? 

Warum das Baby? Ganz einfach:

a) hat der Rahmen eine (für uns) vernünftige Grösse und
b) mögen wir keine 29er - beim Baby entsprechen die 24Zöller fast genau 26Zoll, so bleibt das Ganze für uns gut handlebar. Agil und wendig wie ein 26er und Spass wie ein Fatbike - einfach Klasse


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Welche meinst Du?
> 
> Warum das Baby? Ganz einfach:
> 
> ...


Ich meinte die im Anhang meines Posts zu sehenden  Waden, die anderen sind ja in Söckchen eingewickelt 
Gegen das Baby Fatt spricht rein garnix, aber auch das normale 26er ist agil und wendig, durfte ich grade heute auf der Feierabendrunde wieder mit Begeisterung feststellen


----------



## MTsports (15. November 2014)

Kleine Night Ride Runde heute


----------



## Bumble (15. November 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 335801 Anhang anzeigen 335802 Anhang anzeigen 335803 Anhang anzeigen 335804 Kleine Night Ride Runde heute


Ice Cream Truck, Bucksaw..... elitäres Gesocks


----------



## zoomer (15. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ice Cream Truck, Bucksaw..... elitäres Gesocks



Auch ich bin neidisch über die Auswahl ...


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hatte seinen Kommentar eher als Scherz angesehn, wenns ernst gemeint war gibt's von mir ebenfalls nachträglich einen


Die Sache ist, dass es ein imac und kein Thunderbolt ist. Für mein Unwissen hab ich natürlich sämtliche Häme der Welt und noch ein Häufchen Asche über mein Haupt verdient. Ich gelobe natürlich Besserung und lerne den Hipster-Bereich des lokalen Elektro-Fachmarkts auswendig. Dann versende ich meine in zukunft qualifizierteren Beiträge per PN, weil mit einem Fatbike auf dem Weg hat das eh nix zu tun.

Respekt übrigens für deinen Quattro-Post. Kennst du den EDIT-Button? 
Damit von meiner Seite btt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (15. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Soviel Kohle musst garnet investieren:
> http://www.dx.com/de/p/yinding-yd-2...-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661#.VGZ3CWd0xdg



Danke. Schon öfters im Forum gelesen. Irgendwie Angst, dass mir da der Akku explodiert. Und ich weiß, dass man den austauschen kann.
Gestern nur die Lezyne Macro Drive am Lenker gehabt. Wenns geradeaus geht kein Problem gewesen. So schnell bin ich dann halt nicht unterwegs, bzw reicht sie aus.
Auf einem verwinkelten Trail bin ich allerdings im Schrittempo gefahren. Da wär was zum um-die-Ecke-gucken schon ganz praktisch.
ich überleg mit der Lupine Neo. Reicht für meine Zwecke völlig. 
Ich überleg noch bis Weihnachten. Vielleicht bringt ja das Christkind wieder bissl Geld


----------



## Bumble (15. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, dass es ein imac und kein Thunderbolt ist.



Dann hatte ich also doch recht mit meiner spontanen Ursprungsaussage ich oller Hipster


----------



## trial_neuling (15. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Soviel Kohle musst garnet investieren:
> http://www.dx.com/de/p/yinding-yd-2...-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661#.VGZ3CWd0xdg



Stimmt!


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2014)

Von den China-Lampen habe ich auf auch zwei. Für den Kopf reicht aber auch eine einfache xml t6.


----------



## velopirat (15. November 2014)

Heute mein neues Blizzard auf dem Hometrails eingeweiht und eingeschlammt. Was für ein cooles Gerät! 
Da das Handy ordentlich nass war hatte es etwas Probleme mit dem Autofokus...


----------



## duke209 (15. November 2014)

Unterwegs-Bilder, schön!!! 
Mir steht hier teilweise zuviel Text zwischen Zeilen!


----------



## klausklein (15. November 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2014)

Da hatten wirs heute noch besser, bis zum späten Nachmittag noch bestes Sonnenwetter 
Heute dann erste Massentour, da jetzt alle ihre Fätis haben 
Aus Sicherheitsgründen erstmal durch den Steinwald 

Die ganze Härte des Plattenfahrens müßten wir auch gleich zweimal erleben 
Das Resume des Tages und der ersten richtigen Tour, man macht das Teil spaß 








Alle scherzen, einer hat Streß 









G.


----------



## criscross (16. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da hatten wirs heute noch besser, bis zum späten Nachmittag noch bestes Sonnenwetter
> Heute dann erste Massentour, da jetzt alle ihre Fätis haben
> Aus Sicherheitsgründen erstmal durch den Steinwald
> 
> ...



gabs die im 3er Pack günstiger ?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2014)

Drei zum Preis von zwei  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (16. November 2014)




----------



## Allgaeufex (16. November 2014)

Nichts wie raus bei diesem schönen Wetter 




 



Sorry für die schlechte Qualität der Bilder , ich hatte leider nur mein Handy dabei


----------



## dukestah (16. November 2014)

heute auch ne kleine runde gedreht...


----------



## CaseOnline (16. November 2014)

Unterwegs bei besten Herbstsauwetter...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. November 2014)

Ich habe gekniffen. Feiern am Vorabend schlaucht. Sogar die Rolle habe ich links liegen lassen...  Viel los im Taunus?


----------



## Vighor (16. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Alle scherzen, einer hat Streß
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 E-Bikes aneinandergereiht 


Sorry aber mit den Taschen dachte ich da erst dran


----------



## CaseOnline (16. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe gekniffen. Feiern am Vorabend schlaucht. Sogar die Rolle habe ich links liegen lassen...  Viel los im Taunus?


Da sagste was - hatte gestern zu viel Riesling und hab beim Mittagessen noch doppelt gesehen. 

Am Zacken keiner, oben am Feldi relativ viel bei exakt 3m Sicht. Im Dunklen am König dann drei andere Nachteulen mit fetten Scheinwerfern. Keine anderen Fatbikes.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> 3 E-Bikes aneinandergereiht
> 
> 
> Sorry aber mit den Taschen dachte ich da erst dran




Ein Fäti ohne Tasche ist nur ein halbes Fäti 

Heute mal eine Expedition in die Harvesterregionen gemacht. Hatte mir schon ein paar passende ausgesucht, die ich schon kannte, weil ich gezwungenermaßen dort öfter durch muß.
Aber mit dem Fäti kann man endlich alles fahren. Erweitert den Einsatzzweck nommal um 100%, so gut ging das 







Die Loipenpräperation für den Winter hätten sie sich aber sparen können. Die ging vor 2 Wochen sogar noch mit dem normalen Rad 
Aber mal die Schlammgrenze schön langsam austesten können ist doch auch was wert 







Aber geht nix über "normale" Trails....











G.


----------



## BigJohn (17. November 2014)

Immer diese kranken steilen Steine. Ich würde mich sowas von auf die Nase legen und vermutlich nie mehr trauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (17. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



schöner moosiger Hobbit-Wald


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2014)

Ja, man muß ständig schaun keinen zu überfahren, in dieser Mittelerde 

@BigJohn: Diese Riesenreifen machen das alles automatisch unten rum...nur die Einfahrten sind immer etwas kippelig 






G.


----------



## duke209 (17. November 2014)

Ständig abseits der Wege, wenn das der Ranger sieht


----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, man muß ständig schaun keinen zu überfahren, in dieser Mittelerde
> 
> @BigJohn: Diese Riesenreifen machen das alles automatisch unten rum...nur die Einfahrten sind immer etwas kippelig
> 
> ...


 
Sehr geile Bilder,ich liebe solche Locations  Erinnert mich auch stark an die Trails in Whistler abseits des Parks,da kam halt noch viel Northshore dazu.Sowas sieht immer bei weitem geiler aus als die schönsten Singletrails


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ständig abseits der Wege, wenn das der Ranger sieht



Der ist mir die Woche schon vors Fäti gelaufen und wollt mich dann einen anderen Harvesterweg weitergeschicken, weil da wo ich fahren wollte haben sie gerade eine paar Bäume über den Weg gelegt 
Das ist Bayern hier bei mir. Alles was aussieht wie ein Weg und befahrbar ist, das darf auch befahren werden.

G.


----------



## duke209 (17. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der ist mir die Woche schon vors Fäti gelaufen und wollt mich dann einen anderen Harvesterweg weitergeschicken, weil da wo ich fahren wollte haben sie gerade eine paar Bäume über den Weg gelegt
> Das ist Bayern hier bei mir. Alles was aussieht wie ein Weg und befahrbar ist, das darf auch befahren werden.
> 
> G.



...Wildwechsel über Felsen inbegriffen? Ihr könnt's gut haben  ...bei uns im Harz schaut's leider anders aus, da gibts nette Schildchen mit komischen dünnen Bikes drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (17. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...Wildwechsel über Felsen inbegriffen? Ihr könnt's gut haben  ...bei uns im Harz schaut's leider anders aus, da gibts nette Schildchen mit komischen dünnen Bikes drauf




guck da wir ja dicke reifen haben sind die schilder nicht für uns


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2014)

Eben, mit den dicken Reifen gibts kaum Bodenverdichtung...drum sind ja auf den Schildern auch die Räder mit dünnen Reifen drauf
Abgesehen davon das auf den Felsen auch ein Pfad hochgeht, stehen dorten auf den Gassen nur so Schilder mit Männchen drauf und Durchgehverbot ...gelten aber nur im Winter 

G.


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2014)

Heute endlich das Surly ICT abgeholt 
Testfahrt war leider nur einmal Feldweg hoch und runter.
Erstes  Fazit: Es rollt sehr gut, was mich aber aufgrund der von Surly wohlweislich angebrachten Räder in radialer Form auch nicht sehr verwundert.





Jetzt gehen wir zwei auf die Couch und ich werde erstmal über all die heißen Kurven streicheln, davon gibts ja reichlich 
Zum Glück ist Frauchen heute außer Haus...


----------



## madone (21. November 2014)

Cooles Teil ... da gibt es nix


----------



## CaseOnline (21. November 2014)

@dorfmann Neid! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Keeper1407 (21. November 2014)

@dorfmann. Sexy! Alles richtig gemacht....


----------



## cherokee190 (21. November 2014)

Glückwunsch, feines Teil .
Dann wird's ja bald Zeit für einen SURLY Thread


----------



## cherokee190 (22. November 2014)

Heute Früh, die Frau  muss bis Mittag arbeiten und das Thermometer zeigt 2,2°C an ..... also Fatbike Wetter .













Dank auch an die Mitarbeiter der Land-/ Forstwirtschaftsbetriebe, die unermüdlich bestrebt sind die schönsten Fatbike Wege anzulegen


----------



## Pimper (22. November 2014)

Habe heute auch mal die Omniterra-Saison eröffnet.
Geil war's, geil ist's und es wird immer geil bleiben...^^


----------



## dukestah (22. November 2014)

Pimper schrieb:


> Habe heute auch mal die Omniterra-Saison eröffnet.
> Geil war's, geil ist's und es wird immer geil bleiben...^^


interessanter spritzschutz, eigenbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (22. November 2014)

> eigenbau?



Nein, es sind Holzschutzbleche von Woodfender.de. Nur die Verbreiterung von 4,0" auf 4,8" ist ein Eigenbau, weil ich die Bestellung bereits zu laufen hatte und dann schließlich doch auf 4,8" aufgerüstet hab...


----------



## Vighor (22. November 2014)

MTB tour heute ging auch durch diese Sandgrube


----------



## Pimper (22. November 2014)

Wetter wie bei uns... Eigentlich hätte man am See liegen können. Die Amerikaner könnten uns mal etwas Schnee rüberschicken...^^


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2014)

Nönö, die können den schon behalten 

@Vighor: Bist du da ein Rennen gefahren?

G.


----------



## Vighor (22. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nönö, die können den schon behalten
> 
> @Vighor: Bist du da ein Rennen gefahren?
> 
> G.


Rennen fahren ist mit meinen Knieen en no-go 

Aber hier in der Umgebung werden fast jeder Wochenende Tourfahrten organisiert. Diese führte durch 3 normalerweise Abgeschlossenen Gebieten - Die Grube war da eine von. Ging da aber zig mail steil rauf und runter, nach der Grube konnte ich erst mal mit nem Krampf im rechten Knie anhalten .. Danach dann noch 20km bis zum Ziel ..

Dann ist es gut wenn einem das Motto "No Pain, no gain" nicht Fremd ist  Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.
Vor allem Bergab bin ich mal richtig geknallt, muss mir die GoPro noch ansehen aber sollte etwas brauchbares draufstehen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2014)

Dachte da ist ne Startnummer vorne dran 

G.


----------



## dorfmann (22. November 2014)

Weil mir immer noch die Erkältung in den Knochen steckt, gabs heute nur ne kleine Tour mit dem Neuen.
Schnell den Sattel auf die richtige Höhe geschraubt, der Vorbau ist wie erwartet etwas zu lang, der Lenker könnte was tiefer, na egal, erstmal los.





Was ein Panzer ... ich muß die Eindrücke noch sacken lassen.
Ich hatte lange überlegt, ob ich 4,8" Reifen auf 100mm Felgen hier in meiner Gegend wirklich brauche...mit Sicherheit nicht !
Aber nach der heutigen Probefahrt hatte ich den Eindruck, daß es sehr schwer wird, wieder auf ein kleineres Format zu wechseln, wenn man einmal mit diesen Walzen gefahren ist. Ob mans nun braucht oder nicht, das fetzt !
Mit einem Surly Lou durch Schlamm bergauf war mal schwer beeindruckend, Traction Jackson !!!
Unglaublich wie der Reifen unbeirrt den Berg hochschiebt 





Auch die neuen Sram Guide Bremsen sind auf der kurzen Fahrt sehr positiv aufgefallen, obwohl sie noch nicht mal richtig eingebremst sind.





Bin ich die Reaktionen meiner Mitmenschen gegenüber dickbereiften Fahrradfahrern durch das On One Fatty ja schon gewohnt, scheint das ICT dem noch einen draufzusetzen.
Mit mir entgegenkommenden Fußgängern gab es irgendwie einen ständigen Wettstreit, wer denn das breitere Grinsen aufsetzen kann, davon kriegt man auf Dauer Gesichtsmuskelkater.
Scheinbar ein sehr freundliches Fahrrad, so ein ICT.

Bei entgegenkommenden Mountainbikern auf dünnbereiften Rädern war es irgendwie komplett anders, da entweicht kein Lächeln, eher Unvermögen, den passenden Gesichtsausdruck zur Situation zu finden, heruntergeklappte Kiefer, Sprachlosigkeit ... 





Gewichtsmäßig gibts mit 16,4 kg ohne Pedale kaum einen Unterschied zu meinem On One Fatty. 
Der Brooks Sattel schmeichelt sehr schön meinem Allerwertesten, nur die Griffe von Specialized aus der Grabbelkiste passen nicht so wirklich, da werd ich mir wohl doch noch die Brooks Cambium Griffe gönnen, auch wenn die total unverschämt überteuert sind 





Fazit des Tages: Megageile Kiste ! Ohne besondere Höhen und Tiefen, einfach nur Surly


----------



## Vighor (22. November 2014)

Startnummer haben wir bekommen da die Gebiete nur für Tourteilnehmer geöffnet waren und es kontroliert wurden.
Die Belgier wissen aber wie die so ne MTB-Tour organisieren .. Die 55km Version hatte 2 Verpflegungspunkte mit viel Sportdrinks und Essen.
Dann auch ne gute Strecke (Eigentlich 4 - 24, 34, 44 und 55km) ausgesetzt und das alles für 5 euro Teilnahmegebühr ..


----------



## Vighor (22. November 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Bei entgegenkommenden Mountainbikern auf dünnbereiften Rädern war es irgendwie komplett anders, da entweicht kein Lächeln, eher Unvermögen, den passenden Gesichtsausdruck zur Situation zu finden, heruntergeklappte Kiefer, Sprachlosigkeit ...


Da musste ich Heute auch mal LAchen ..
Gegen Ende der Tour, zigster steiler Anstieg den ich jetzt laufend hoch gehe. Meint da der neben mir laufende fully Fahrer "Du machst es dir aber auch extra Schwer mit den Reifen.."
Beim nächsten Kontrolpunkt war er aber sehr interessiert ne Fatbike Fahrerin alle Info ihres Fatbikes am Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (22. November 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> ...Megageile Kiste ! Ohne besondere Höhen und Tiefen, einfach nur Surly



Ich finde das ICT von seiner "Ausrichtung" her absolut gelungen. Mehr verspielt mit vorbereiteder Federgabelgeo. Ein sehr schönes Rad hast Du da  . ...und wegen der Erkältung: Bessere Dich!


----------



## dorfmann (22. November 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Da musste ich Heute auch mal LAchen ..
> Gegen Ende der Tour, zigster steiler Anstieg den ich jetzt laufend hoch gehe. Meint da der neben mir laufende fully Fahrer "Du machst es dir aber auch extra Schwer mit den Reifen.."
> Beim nächsten Kontrolpunkt war er aber sehr interessiert ne Fatbike Fahrerin alle Info ihres Fatbikes am Fragen



Solche Kommentare blieben bei mir heute aus, da mir seltsamerweise nur Leute auf Downhillern entgegenkamen.
Und das auf der Talsperrenrunde, wo es ständig nur im Wechsel bergab und bergauf geht und weit und breit kein Trail ist, der auch nur im entferntesten den Einsatz eines Downhillers verlangt


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. November 2014)

Einfach stark, der Laster, @dorfmann !


dorfmann schrieb:


> Bei entgegenkommenden Mountainbikern auf dünnbereiften Rädern war es irgendwie komplett anders, da entweicht kein Lächeln, eher Unvermögen, den passenden Gesichtsausdruck zur Situation zu finden, heruntergeklappte Kiefer, Sprachlosigkeit ...



Die gleichen Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht. 

Der Sattel passt wirklich super zu dem hellen Blau. Ich würde bei einem Griffupdate sogar auf schlichtes Schwarz setzen.

Was Surly immer prima hinbekommt, sind die ausgerichteten Lenker, die entsprechend der Markierung müde nach unten baumeln.
Der Salsa mit seinen 11° ist eigentlich sehr gut zu greifen, wenn man die Enden etwas den Ellenbogen entgegenführt.

Welche Länge hat der Vorbau und auf welche Länge willst du gehen?


----------



## dorfmann (22. November 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Welche Länge hat der Vorbau und auf welche Länge willst du gehen?



Der Lenker greift sich wirklich sehr angenehm.
Vorbau ist ein 70mm verbaut, ich will es da mal mit einem 50er versuchen.
Wie beim Fatty war ich bezüglich der Größenwahl mal wieder zwischen S und M und habe mich diesmal für das M entschieden.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2014)

Das FÄTBikes bei Fußgängern besser ankommen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen  

G.


----------



## Rocky10 (23. November 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Weil mir immer noch die Erkältung in den Knochen steckt, gabs heute nur ne kleine Tour mit dem Neuen.
> Schnell den Sattel auf die richtige Höhe geschraubt, der Vorbau ist wie erwartet etwas zu lang, der Lenker könnte was tiefer, na egal, erstmal los.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, Danke für diesen Bericht.  Ich habe ein ICT in Bestellung und warte sehnsüchtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das FÄTBikes bei Fußgängern besser ankommen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen
> 
> G.


Ich glaub die finden uns lustig mit den dicken Reifen, je älter die Wanderer, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man auf dem Trail Interviews geben darf


----------



## Pimper (23. November 2014)

> Ich hatte lange überlegt, ob ich 4,8" Reifen auf 100mm Felgen hier in meiner Gegend wirklich brauche...mit Sicherheit nicht !



War bei mir auch so. Zurück geh ich auch nicht mehr.

Der Lou hat einfach nochmal deutlich mehr Grip, als z.B. ein 4,0" Hüsker Dü. Wenn mal ordentlich (Tief-)Schnee liegt weiß ich das zu schätzen. Außerdem kann man die 4.8 Zöller mit nochmal weniger Luftdruck fahren. Fahre vorn nur noch 0,3 bar und hinten vielleicht 0,4, wenn überhaupt. Mit solchen Luftdrücken und dem Überrollwinkel eines Laufrads mit 750 mm Durchmesser brauchst keine Federung mehr (wenn's nicht gerade super verblockt ist)..

Über ein und dieselben Wurzelteppiche geht mein Mukluk genauso gut wie mein 100-mm-Scalpel.   Das hat gestern Laune gemacht...


----------



## 1817 (23. November 2014)

schöne Fat te hier !

auch wieder eines am Start!






hoch über Berndorf (NÖ)














schöner Treck!




Schnee wäre mir lieber!




beim Bluntznkirtag (Grossau)




Richtung Heimat, es wird schön finster!




kleine Werbefahrt für die FAT Bikes!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. November 2014)




----------



## TVMBison (23. November 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Mit mir entgegenkommenden Fußgängern gab es irgendwie einen ständigen Wettstreit, wer denn das breitere Grinsen aufsetzen kann, davon kriegt man auf Dauer Gesichtsmuskelkater.
> Bei entgegenkommenden Mountainbikern auf dünnbereiften Rädern war es irgendwie komplett anders, da entweicht kein Lächeln, eher Unvermögen, den passenden Gesichtsausdruck zur Situation zu finden, heruntergeklappte Kiefer, Sprachlosigkeit ...



des rollerfahrers täglich brot. kinder finden's spontan geil und sagen das auch, erwachsene tun komisch. viel spaß weiterhin!


----------



## skidder (23. November 2014)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde mit dem FATBOY


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. November 2014)

Herausforderung Singlespeed!
Die Runde hat bei den heutigen 24*C voll Bock gemacht!


----------



## cherokee190 (23. November 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 337859 Herausforderung Singlespeed!
> ...



Was für eine Übersetzung fährst du? Bin auch am überlegen, jetzt zum Winter auf SSP umzubauen. So richtig habe ich aber noch nicht "meine" Übersetzung gefunden.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. November 2014)

Fahre 36-21
22 für hinten hätte ich lieber gehabt, ist aber z.Zt.nicht lieferbar!


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. November 2014)

Bin auch gerade von einer schönen Runde zurück gekommen 

Da runter ging`s gleich richtig zur Sache 














Klasse Wetter , Super Verhältnisse und sehr wenig Wanderer ( alle sehr freundlich und interessiert   ) , was will man mehr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (23. November 2014)

heute Runde











auch für das Grobe 











mein Strand, im Sommer!






  wer geht am 21.03.2015 mit Baden? Bitte PN


----------



## Olca (23. November 2014)

Ich hab auch endlich mal wieder das FAT bewegt und einen Bruder im Wald besucht, da sieht der dickbereifte Drahtesel recht mager aus, liegt wahrscheinlich nur an den 4.0ern 
Selbst von den Wanderern Typ Oberförster ist mal ein grinsen zu sehen, ob`s am Fatty oder verschlammten Gesicht lag 



 

 

Gruß Olli


----------



## dukestah (23. November 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Ich hab auch endlich mal wieder das FAT bewegt und einen Bruder im Wald besucht, da sieht der dickbereifte Drahtesel recht mager aus, liegt wahrscheinlich nur an den 4.0ern
> Selbst von den Wanderern Typ Oberförster ist mal ein grinsen zu sehen, ob`s am Fatty oder verschlammten Gesicht lag
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337967 Anhang anzeigen 337968
> ...


sehr schön!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2014)

Heut auch wieder geFÄTit und eine Expeditionsrunde mal dahin gemacht, wo man sonst nie im Fichtl fährt. Bestes Wetter bis in die tiefe Dunkelheit ausgenutzt und tatsächlich noch einen Trail gefunden den ich noch garnet kannte 

Auch mal wieder den FÄTbikeshore gerollert 













G.


----------



## vercetti07 (23. November 2014)

Jungfernfahrt bestanden 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pdDAoy]
	

Specialized Fatboy Expert by Soeren Helbig, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pTfhKn]
	

Specialized Fatboy Expert by Soeren Helbig, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pT526C]
	

Specialized Fatboy Expert by Soeren Helbig, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## trial_neuling (23. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt bestanden
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




aber nicht im Posten ...


----------



## vercetti07 (23. November 2014)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> aber nicht im Posten ...



sorry falsche Einstellung ...


----------



## dorfmann (23. November 2014)

sieht nach artgerechter Haltung aus


----------



## vercetti07 (23. November 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> sieht nach artgerechter Haltung aus



Habe mir fürs erste Mal Mühe gegeben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. November 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Fahre 36-21
> 22 für hinten hätte ich lieber gehabt, ist aber z.Zt.nicht lieferbar!



Hört sich sehr plausibel an.

Entspricht beinahe 32/18.
Würde ich auch wählen da ich am 29er 32/16 fahre und für's Fatbike auch weiter runter ginge.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt bestanden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Gleich auf Herz und Nieren getestet 

G.


----------



## cherokee190 (24. November 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr plausibel an.
> 
> Entspricht beinahe 32/18.
> Würde ich auch wählen da ich am 29er 32/16 fahre und für's Fatbike auch weiter runter ginge.



Ups ... ich dachte eigentlich in der Region 30/19 für's Mooni.


----------



## Sale (24. November 2014)

Wochenende im Erzgebirge



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 Klinovec und Umgebung....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2014)

Könnte jedes Bild auch bei uns sein 

G.


----------



## Landus (24. November 2014)

Sooo und um den Rocky-Anteil hier weiterhin hoch zu halten mal noch 2 vom Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2014)

Hehe, die Gänskopfhüttenrunde wird bei mir dieses Jahr auch noch geFÄTit 

G.


----------



## chickenway-user (24. November 2014)

Erste Tour...


----------



## zoomer (25. November 2014)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ups ... ich dachte eigentlich in der Region 30/19 für's Mooni.




Ja, warum nicht.
Kommt auch drauf an wo und was man fährt.
Richtige längere Anstiege komme ich damit nicht hoch.
Hab ich auch nicht.


In der Schweiz fahren sie am (29er, vergleichbare Entfaltung)
auch eher 32/20.


----------



## a3styler (25. November 2014)

War am WE auch mit dem Fatboy unterwegs....

Macht richtig Spass das Teil...  und mein Enduro ist vorübergehend in den Keller gewandert... 



Bei der Runde war leider nicht viel Schlamm...  das wird sich aber noch ändern...

Und beim Luftdruck muss ich mich noch bisschen rantasten...


----------



## a3styler (25. November 2014)




----------



## 1817 (26. November 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338461 Anhang anzeigen 338462



grins   ,  schönes Teil!


----------



## a3styler (26. November 2014)

Danke...


----------



## velopirat (27. November 2014)

Letztes Wochenende war ich mit dem Blizzy auf dem Napf, es war eine schöne Tour inkl. Sonnenaufgang!


----------



## duke209 (27. November 2014)

Wer war schneller unten???


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. November 2014)

Heute bin ich endlich mal den neuen Hinterreifen (Speci Ground Control) probegefahren. 
Zwar war diesmal der Akku der Knipse nicht am Ende, dafür aber das Tageslicht. 
Ich hoffe, ihr überlebt die Schnappschüsse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velopirat (27. November 2014)

@duke209 ich fahre auch sonst viele Touren mit diesem Kollegen somit kann ich es gut vergleichen.  In steilen Passagen war der Grip umwerfend, in engen Kehren war er einiges wenidiger. Sonst war das Blizzy wirklich flott unterwegs, es ist schneller als man meint! Dazu hat auch die Bluto ihren Teil beigetragen.


----------



## Knusberflogge (29. November 2014)

Keine Vignette - kein Downhill in Krupka  .

Sehr schade, aber definitiv in diesem noch jungem Jahr geplant!

...so wurde kurzweilig durch die heimischen Wälder geeiert. Naja, als erste Bewährungsprobe für Bremsen & Kurbeln würde ich es nicht nennen. Trotzdem erfreulich Menschenleer und dank dem vergessenen Ohrenschal freute ich mich über ein längeres Stelldichein mit dem wärmenden Wind.
So ging es mit den besten familiären Wünschen zum dicksten Baum den ich kenne.



 
Dann an durch paar belaubte Wege. Außer paar Findlingen waren noch paar ole "Schanzen" Abwechslung. Bei einer Wegesstelle konnte ich die Wurzeln ruhig im runden Tritt überfahren, was nicht zuletzt an den verkürten Kurbelarmen lag. Ob sich für dieses kurze Intermezzo ein derart stählernder Umbau lohnt, entzieht sich natürlich jeglicher Diskussion  .




 


Dann tauchte auch schon das Schloß auf. Von Weiten, als auch von Nahem, schön anzusehen. Zugern würde ich mal mit einem Generallschlüssel in solch einem Gemäuer sämtlichen Gespinnsten nachgehen.



 

uuund soviel Zeit muß sein: Am nachstehenden Bild kann man gut die Prototypen-Griffe der Magura MT11 sehen. Aus bisher nicht bestätigter Quelle wird jedoch vermutet, dass es sich dabei nicht um Regulierungsschrauben für Griffweite und verstellbarem Druckpunkt handelt. Vielmehr wurden hier in sekundenlanger Heimarbeit Schraubenköpfe abgeschnibbelt und anschließend mit Lötzinn bzw. Sekundenkleber (!) fachgerecht an beide Bremsgriffe gefummelt.




 


Auf den Anlagen der Burg konnte man spielerisch manche Herrausforderung annehmen. So auch das Überwinden einiger Mauerabsätze mittels Bunnyhop. Was allerdings auf der Straße gelingt, läßt sich leider nicht 1:1 auf die harte, in Stein geshore´te Realität übertragen...die Nerven, die Nerven  . Aber weiter hinten ( roter Kreis ) war der Abstand dann nicht ganz so groß wie vorn auf dem Bild. Das dortige Überspringen ersetzt freilich nicht die heut geplante Krupkarunde, dennoch lachbringend.




 

Was mir bei den früheren Kunststoffpedalen erspart blieb, hat hier nicht lang auf sich warten lassen. Es gab Pinkontakt mit dem Bein, glücklicherweise nicht mit dem Schienbein. Durch ein sagenhaftes Manöver im Leertrittmodus griff ich mir noch während der heimreise mehrmals tröstend an die untere Wade  .


----------



## Optimizer (29. November 2014)

War heut mit so einem total in sein Bike verliebten Fatbiker unterwegs...





Hab ihn ein paar schöne Trails im deutsch-franz. Grenzland hoch- und runtergejagt.





Die Felgen haben ja ne total krasse Farbe, so dass man ihn von Weitem schön erkennt...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2014)

Pohh, ist der FAT 








G.


----------



## duke209 (29. November 2014)

Harz....


----------



## tgs (29. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Harz....


Sehr schöne Bilder. Leider hätte ich bei diesen Trails keine Zeit + Lust anzuhalten, um Fotos zu machen... .
Ich werde mal den Harz auf die Liste meiner nächsten Fatbike-Ausflüge setzen.


----------



## duke209 (29. November 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder. Leider hätte ich bei diesen Trails keine Zeit + Lust anzuhalten, um Fotos zu machen... .
> Ich werde mal den Harz auf die Liste meiner nächsten Fatbike-Ausflüge setzen.



Da das auf meinen Hometrails war, geht das. Ansonsten lässt mans laufen, klar.


----------



## jake (29. November 2014)

@Knusberflogge : du brauchst doch keine Vignette um nach Krupka zu kommen. Die 170 über die normale Grenze und dann links zum Mückentürmchen


----------



## Knusberflogge (30. November 2014)

Moin jake!

Das war auch eine Alternativstrecke vom Routenplaner. Doch lt.ADAC ist nicht nur auf der Autobahn, sondern auch auf Schnellstaßen eine Gebühr fällig. Weiß ( bzw.wußte ) nicht, ob die 170 mit darunter fällt - aber ich behalt das mal im Hinterkopf  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. November 2014)

Kleines Ründchen...	 Es wird weiß!


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2014)

Sieht nach ner steifen Brise aus...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2014)

Wollt ich jetzt auch schreiben 

G.


----------



## Martina H. (30. November 2014)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. November 2014)

Gestern mit dem @Optimizer in der Randzone unterwegs und heute weitere Rundfahrt mit @Bumble und @aju.

Gestern: Deutsch-Französisches Randgebiet:

War ne Burgen-Tour: Hier die fünfte oder sechste:



alles erstklassig vom Opti erklärt. Was will man mehr Tour- und Burg-Guide in einem...

Schräge Konstruktionen hatten die da...




Und Feuer war überall verboten, ich hoffe die grünen Felgen fallen nicht unter die Kategorie:




Schon wieder ne Burg:






Hier mal ne Treppe, die sich selbst der Opti nur ohne Fatbike und mit Hand am Geländer traut:




Da drin gibt´s bestimmt ein Echo:




Danke an @Optimizer für die schöne Tour und die Burgführungen!!!


----------



## SirQuickly (1. Dezember 2014)

Nightride....
Jetzt fehlt nur noch Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (1. Dezember 2014)

Am Sonntag bei bestem Wetter eine schöne Tour im Greizer Wald gemacht, die Forstwirtschaft hatte schon fein die Wege vorbereitet


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch ein schönes Wald-Tempel-Bild (by @aju) von unserer Tour am Sonntag


----------



## corra (2. Dezember 2014)

ich find das soooo frech das ich mir hier immer die geilen spots angucken muss und wir hier nur verdammtes flachland haben


----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hier noch ein schönes Wald-Tempel-Bild (by @aju) von unserer Tour am Sonntag



Sehr geil,Bild der Woche


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hier noch ein schönes Wald-Tempel-Bild (by @aju) von unserer Tour am Sonntag


 
Burgruine Schlosseck! Geil!


----------



## rayc (2. Dezember 2014)

Ist der Trail oberhalb vom Schlosseck wieder frei?
Im Frühsommer war kein Durchkommen durch die Dornen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Dezember 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Ist der Trail oberhalb vom Schlosseck wieder frei?
> Im Frühsommer war kein Durchkommen durch die Dornen.


nachdem wir da mit den Fatbikes durch sind, ist der jetzt wieder frei  Ne, war kein Problem!


----------



## Gschmakofazy (2. Dezember 2014)

Damit es hier mal Winter wird  Leider alleine, drum nur hässliches Standbild.


----------



## Alex0303 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ja bist denn du deppad.. da wird man ja richtig neidisch!


----------



## barbarissima (2. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich find das soooo frech das ich mir hier immer die geilen spots angucken muss und wir hier nur verdammtes flachland haben


Jau! Voll fies was einem hier so alles zugemutet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Dezember 2014)

Mein (bzw. @aju's) Foto steht heute zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages.
Bitte voten, wenn's Euch gefällt 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1744062?in=potdPool


----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Mein (bzw. @aju's) Foto steht heute zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages.
> Bitte voten, wenn's Euch gefällt
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1744062?in=potdPool
> Anhang anzeigen 340336


Da sollte nix schief gehen, die Konkurrenzfotos sind ja jetzt nicht grade der Hammer


----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2014)

Aju hat jetzt ein dickes mopped?
Schöne Bilder kriegen einen Stern


----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Aju hat jetzt ein dickes mopped?



Nöööö, der darf nur ab und zu mal mitfahren


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2014)

Es geht um Ajus Bild vom Echo


----------



## Staanemer (3. Dezember 2014)

Breuberg 1 von heute:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Dezember 2014)

oh, die ersten Schneebilder


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Breuberg 1 von heute:



sehr schön! Ich hab mich heute geärgert, meine Kamera nicht mitgenommen zu haben.


----------



## MTsports (3. Dezember 2014)

So vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (3. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> sehr schön! Ich hab mich heute geärgert, meine Kamera nicht mitgenommen zu haben. Auf den Hügeln an der Bergstraße gab's eine noch etwas geschlossenere Schneedecke.



Das will ich wohl hoffen. Wo denn genau?
Man fährt halt, streckentypisch, immer wieder in den Frost hinein.
Es war in Breuberg eher Matsch unter Laub als Schnee, mit einem Nicht-Fatty möchte ich die Strecke im Herbst nicht fahren.

Und irgendwie komme ich auf 32 km bei 850 Höhenmeter, statt 30 und 754. Das kann aber an der ausgeschilderten Umleitung liegen.

@MTsports
Nein, fatbiken im Schnee sieht so aus:





oder so:


----------



## Optimizer (4. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Mein (bzw. @aju's) Foto steht heute zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages.
> Bitte voten, wenn's Euch gefällt
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1744062?in=potdPool
> Anhang anzeigen 340336


 

 Herzlich Glückwunsch Harry!


----------



## Adieu (4. Dezember 2014)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Damit es hier mal Winter wird  Leider alleine, drum nur hässliches Standbild.Anhang anzeigen 340263


Super!
oder 
Ja, endlich  
das ist wie  und


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Dezember 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Herzlich Glückwunsch


Danke! Auch Danke an alle, die gevotet haben. Aber man muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass die Konkurrenz (mal wieder) nicht besonders stark war. Hier ne andere Perspektive:








Photos natürlich mal wieder alle by @aju


----------



## criscross (4. Dezember 2014)

bei gefrohrenen Waldboden rollte das heute wie auf der Autobahn 
.....bis auf so kleine Hindernisse mitten auf dem Weg ....


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2014)

Einfach anlauf nehmen....rollert schoh drüber 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das will ich wohl hoffen. Wo denn genau?



Heute ist aber fast schon wieder alles weggetaut und die traurigen Reste sind ziemlich pampig


----------



## Der_Christopher (4. Dezember 2014)

Heute mal versucht diesen sagenumwobenen "Schnee" zu finden, gefunden nur Reif in unmengen.
Frau Holle hat wohl keine Lust Mittelerde zu berieseln...


----------



## Knusberflogge (4. Dezember 2014)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Heute mal versucht diesen sagenumwobenen "Schnee" zu finden, gefunden nur Reif in unmengen.


...

Dafür aber schöne Bilder. Besonders das letzte


----------



## zoomer (4. Dezember 2014)

Wow, danke für die viele Motivation.

Da werd ich hoffentlich am Wochenende auch mal den A... hoch kriegen


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Dezember 2014)

Mir gefällt das erste Bild am besten. Da kommt die Stimmung gut rüber!


----------



## madone (4. Dezember 2014)

Jupp super Bilder ... Auch die auf der Piste sind heiß. Sowas geht vermutlich nur mit Spikes?


----------



## dorfmann (4. Dezember 2014)

Tolle Bilder !  *** Neid ***
Hier gibts wie immer nur nass und kalt mit viel Modder und Matsch 




_Momente, in denen ein Lou zum besten Freund wird ... 
_



_aber letztendlich ist auch ein Surly Lou nur ein Fahrradreifen und kein Schlauchboot ._


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2014)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Heute mal versucht diesen sagenumwobenen "Schnee" zu finden, gefunden nur Reif in unmengen.



Macht nix, dein Reif sieht viel cooler aus als unser klitzekleines bisschen Schneepamp!


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder !  *** Neid ***
> Hier gibts wie immer nur nass und kalt mit viel Modder und Matsch



Fährst du mit Gummistiefeln oder wie kommst du trockenen Fußes wieder aufs Bike?


----------



## Alex0303 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich schätz mal mit viel Anlauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (4. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Fährst du mit Gummistiefeln oder wie kommst du trockenen Fußes wieder aufs Bike?



Die Füße waren schön nass aber beim nächsten Mal nehm ich welche mit


----------



## Bumble (4. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Die Füße waren schön nass aber beim nächsten Mal nehm ich welche mit



Du hast den gleichen Schuhmacher wie der Schrabimmel ?


----------



## Rocky10 (4. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder !  *** Neid ***
> Hier gibts wie immer nur nass und kalt mit viel Modder und Matsch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340608
> ...



Komm...erzähl mal wieder etwas, wie fährt sich die Eismaschine....ich platze vor Ungeduld


----------



## dorfmann (4. Dezember 2014)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Komm...erzähl mal wieder etwas, wie fährt sich die Eismaschine....ich platze vor Ungeduld



Deine kommt doch auch schon bald


----------



## MTsports (4. Dezember 2014)

madone schrieb:


> Jupp super Bilder ... Auch die auf der Piste sind heiß. Sowas geht vermutlich nur mit Spikes?


----------



## Staanemer (4. Dezember 2014)

madone schrieb:


> Jupp super Bilder ... Auch die auf der Piste sind heiß. Sowas geht vermutlich nur mit Spikes?



Jain. Oder sagen wir mal so: für Schnee braucht man keine Spikes.
Als Skifahrer weiss man aber, dass auf der Piste nicht immer nur Schnee liegt.

Kurz: auf Schnee braucht man keine Spikes, für das unter dem Schnee schon.


----------



## madone (4. Dezember 2014)

Also präparierte Piste mit Spikes...danke!


----------



## Adieu (5. Dezember 2014)

madone schrieb:


> Also präparierte Piste mit Spikes...danke!


Eben nicht. Ich fahre regelmässig auf der Piste, immer wieder mal auch in Saas-Fee am Glacier Bike.




Ich fahr da bei 5:49 in blauem Smock und blau-weissen Hosen in's Bild.
Geht super mit Schlammreifen oder was mit bisschen kürzeren Stollen (alles unfat). Mit dem Fatbike hat man in den Kurven hingegen weniger halt, da die Reifen oben auf schwimmen und nicht richtig tief in den Schnee greifen. Nur wenn eine Piste sehr wenig Gefälle hat und es frisch geschneit hat, hat man mit dem Fatbike Vorteile.
Also für absolute Schnelligkeit ein normal bereiftes Bike und für Spass geht natürlich alles, auch ein altes Damenrad.

Spikes haben nur Vorteile auf blankem Eis und so viel gibt's davon auf den Pisten nun auch wieder nicht, dass man dafür Spikes braucht. Auf eisigen, harten Stellen muss man halt draufhalten und warten bis eine Stelle mit anderem Schnee erscheint


----------



## exto (5. Dezember 2014)

Alpinum schrieb:


> ...Auf eisigen, harten Stellen muss man halt draufhalten und warten bis eine Stelle mit anderem Schnee erscheint



Das ist mal ne erfrischend optimistische Einstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2014)

Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit  .....zuviel davon Intensivstation

G.


----------



## Staanemer (5. Dezember 2014)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Ich fahre regelmässig auf der Piste, immer wieder mal auch in Saas-Fee am Glacier Bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nette Idee. Wo sind denn die Skifahrer in Deinem Video?  

Er meinte für Skifahrer präparierte Pisten, nicht für Radfahrer präparierte Pisten.

Im Übrigen ist das Fahren ohne Spikes bei dieser Art Veranstaltungen nichts Besonderes, da sowieso verboten.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Nette Idee. Wo sind denn die Skifahrer in Deinem Video?
> 
> Er meinte für Skifahrer präparierte Pisten, nicht für Radfahrer präparierte Pisten.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist das Fahren ohne Spikes bei dieser Art Veranstaltungen nichts Besonderes, da sowieso verboten.



Das sind doch für Skifahrer preparierte Pisten. Die dürfen halt mal net für ne Stunde 

G.


----------



## Staanemer (5. Dezember 2014)

Tut mir leid Dich bei einer jahrelangen Falschanahme mit der Realität konfrontieren zu müssen:

das sind für MTB´s vorbereitete Pisten, extra fest gewalzt, Eisplatten werden gezielt überarbeitet.
Befahren werden darf eine Piste nur früh morgens, solange sie noch fest ist und der Schnee von der Nacht gefroren ist.
Dies meistens für eine Stunde zum Training oder nur eine Abfahrt, da dann die Piste weich gefahren und die obere Schneeschicht weggefahren ist und, ganz wichtig, die Bedingungen innerhalb dieser Stunde gleich bleiben.
Und natürlich um 8 Uhr, bevor die wedelten Skifahrer und Snowboarder ihre Schneehaufen und Kuhlen hinterlassen und die Eisplatten freilegen.
Darüber hinaus sind Spikes, wie schon beschrieben, bei solchen Veranstaltungen aus Sicherheitsgründen verboten, so dass ein Vergleich mit / ohne schwierig ist.

Wenn sich die Bedingungen des Untergrundes verändern ist es von Vorteil auch die Reifen anzupassen, das ist wahrlich keine neue Erkenntnis. 

Die Bedingungen ändern sich auf der Piste über den ganzen Tag, als erfahrener Skifahrer weiss man dass einfach. Je nach Höhe, Temperatur, Sonneneinstrahlung / Schatten gibt es über den Tag verteilt, und sogar auf der selben Strecke, andere Bedingungen. Der Schnee wird im Laufe des Tages meistens nasser, damit schwerer und auch gefährlicher. Die andere Wintersportler tragen auch zu Veränderungen bei.

Du wirst also verstehen, dass die Grundvoraussetzungen Deiner Erfahrung eine extra Vorbereitungen zur Erfüllung bedingt. Deine Erfahrung ist daher nicht auf andere Personen oder Umstände übertragbar und nicht allgemeingültig.

Kurz: mit normalbreiten Reifen ohne Spikes hast Du auf normal präparierten Pisten (plural = nicht nur ein Piste) während des normales Skibetriebes schlicht und ergreifend, sagen wir mal: recht wenig Spass.

Ich dreh jetzt ne GA-Runde.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Dich bei einer jahrelangen Falschanahme mit der Realität konfrontieren zu müssen:
> 
> das sind für MTB´s vorbereitete Pisten, extra fest gewalzt, Eisplatten werden gezielt überarbeitet.
> Befahren werden darf eine Piste nur früh morgens, solange sie noch fest ist und der Schnee von der Nacht gefroren ist.
> ...




War das auf meinen Post eine Antwort? Ich kenne die Realität ansich schon und weiß wann man auf Skipisten fahren kann...und wenn es keinen Spaß macht.
Komme ja net umsonst aus der im Durchschnitt kältesten Wohngegend Deutschlands 

G.


----------



## Staanemer (5. Dezember 2014)

Nein, die Antwort bezog sich natürlich nicht auf Dich. 

Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (5. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Dich bei einer jahrelangen Falschanahme mit der Realität konfrontieren zu müssen:
> 
> das sind für MTB´s vorbereitete Pisten, extra fest gewalzt, Eisplatten werden gezielt überarbeitet.
> Befahren werden darf eine Piste nur früh morgens, solange sie noch fest ist und der Schnee von der Nacht gefroren ist.
> ...


OT:
Bis vor 3 Jahren fand das Training immer am späten Nachmittag statt.
Ging auch unfat  und ungespiked wunderbar. Ein Wunder! 

Nur weil ich vom Glacier Bike DH ein Video reingestellt habe, glaubst Du, dass ich sonst nicht mit dem Bike (normal und Fett) auf den PisteN bin. Naja, gut. Du bist ja der einzige der über Schnee und Pisten bescheid weiss. Schon klar.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, dass man keine Spikes braucht (ausser in den letzten 2-3 Wochen der Skisaison, sehr früh am Morgen) um Spass zu haben und wenn die Piste einigermassen Gefälle hat auch gut (rsp. super) mit 2.3" oder 2.5" auskommt. Ich geh' jetzt für ein langes Wochenende im Schnee packen. Tschüss


----------



## Adieu (5. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> [...]
> das sind für MTB´s vorbereitete Pisten, extra fest gewalzt, Eisplatten werden gezielt überarbeitet.
> Befahren werden darf eine Piste nur früh morgens, solange sie noch fest ist und der Schnee von der Nacht gefroren ist.
> Dies meistens für eine Stunde zum Training oder nur eine Abfahrt, da dann die Piste weich gefahren und die obere [...]


 


Übrigens, die obige Aussage ist komplett falsch. Wirklich. Mittlerweile kennt mich der Pistenchef von Saas-Fee durch jahrelange Teilnahme. Keine Sorge, die präparieren die Piste wie immer.


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Dezember 2014)

Zur Abwechslung stell ich mal ein paar Bildchen von Heute im Allgäu hier rein ( Ich hoffe , Ihr seid mir deshalb nicht Böse  ) 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Ich wünsche Euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## exto (5. Dezember 2014)

Doch! Wir sind böse!

Also ich zumindest, denn ich habe einen trüben Niselregentag mit arbeiten verbracht und bin entsprechend neidisch. 
Das ist kein schönes Gefühl und du bist Schuld.

So!


----------



## madone (5. Dezember 2014)

Schön!!!


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Dezember 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Doch! Wir sind böse!
> 
> Also ich zumindest, denn ich habe einen trüben Niselregentag mit arbeiten verbracht und bin entsprechend neidisch.
> Das ist kein schönes Gefühl und du bist Schuld.
> ...



Tut mir wirklich Leid 

Aber wenns Dich beruhigt , ich bin jetzt auch wieder im trüben Nebeltal


----------



## Gschmakofazy (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube ich hab ihn gefunden


----------



## Gschmakofazy (6. Dezember 2014)

Alpinum schrieb:


> OT:
> Bis vor 3 Jahren fand das Training immer am späten Nachmittag statt.
> Ging auch unfat  und ungespiked wunderbar. Ein Wunder!
> 
> ...



Geb dir zu 100% Recht (obwohl Staanemer sich als einziger auskennt, weil er ja so erfahren ist). Pistenbiken geht mit normalem Bike mit groben Reifen am besten. Ich seh schon, wir sollten wirklich mal gemeinsam fahren! 



Staanemer schrieb:


> Nette Idee. Wo sind denn die Skifahrer in Deinem Video?
> 
> Er meinte für Skifahrer präparierte Pisten, nicht für Radfahrer präparierte Pisten.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist das Fahren ohne Spikes bei dieser Art Veranstaltungen nichts Besonderes, da sowieso verboten.



Argh, da komm ich ausm Kopfschütteln nimmer raus. Die Frage ist ungefähr so qualifiziert, wie "Warum shreddest du mit dem Bike nicht an den Wanderern voll krass vorbei? - BRAAAAPPPPPP" 
Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Pistenbiker verzichtet darauf im Skibetrieb mit anderen Skifahrern unterwegs zu sein, weil man einfach nicht so kontrolliert fahren kann, geschweige denn abrupt abbremsen kann (außer natürlich man hat soviel Erfahrung ). Außerdem finde ich sollte man das sensibel genug mit der Umwelt interagieren, weil es für den noramlen Skifahrer/Liftwart ein eher ungewöhnliches Bild ist und man dadurch leicht provoziert ("Jetzt machen die nicht nur die Trails im Sommer kaputt sondern auch noch die Pisten im Winter" ...)
Am besten gehts natürlich auf frisch gewalzter Piste ... aber auch am Nachmittag um 4 mit Häufchen und glatteren Stellen funktionierts noch halbwegs. Spikereifen halte ich dabei nur für hinderlich, weil das Profil meist massiv schlechter ist und normale gescheite Reifen auch auf glatteren Stellen noch relativ gut halten. Ich mach sowas meist VOR Skibeginn, da hat man am meisten Spaß und keine Konflikte/Leute.

Sollte jemand das Bedürfnis haben über das Thema intensiver zu diskutieren, dann bitte per PN ... ist ein Galery-Thread hier


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2014)

Voooor Skibeginn :eek.  .eek: ...hört sich unmöglich an   
Ich bevorzuge nach Liftschluß...und Reifen je nach Bedingungen. 
Bin aber immernoch hin und hergerissen ob ich mir die FÄTispikereifen kauf. Für die Eistage auf den Trails taugt mir das normale Radel dann auch.

Frage an die Dillenger Spikefahrer. Funktionieren die Dinger auf Eis genauso gut wie die normalen Spikereifen ???


G.


----------



## cherokee190 (6. Dezember 2014)

Moin, moin

heute früh war endlich wieder etwas Zeit, Fatbike Wetter ...




... und bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mal meinen neuen Reserverad-Fatbike Träger ausprobiert. Zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schon als gut befunden.




Im Wald war es zwar noch etwas duster ....
















Ein schönes Wochenende ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (6. Dezember 2014)

Sieht aus wie ein Millitärfahrzeug. Wirklich schönes Rad und tolle Bilder!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Dezember 2014)

Singlespeed
Welche Übersetzung fährst du?


----------



## cherokee190 (6. Dezember 2014)

Danke 
Übersetzung fahre ich 30-20.


----------



## vercetti07 (6. Dezember 2014)

Was das denn für ein Träger der da auf der Anhängerkupplung sitzt?


----------



## corra (6. Dezember 2014)

So nach viel ärger hatten wir heute die erste ausfahrt mit dem neuen ARGON , fazit schönes bike ,super geo , reifen fing nach 20 min an am hinterbau zu schleifen ( warum auch immer ) bremse ( mt8 next ) ist nicht mein fall wird gegen mt7 getauscht 






 


Da ich hier im umkreis keine fatty freunde habe hab ich mich der Isländer gruppe meiner Schwester angeschlossen ,die kommen trotz relativ kleiner Aufstands Fläche doch erstaunlich gut hinterher 





 
nach 3,5 stunden ausfahrt/ritt ging es dann in  meine Werkstadt die vorher zur Event Gastronomie umgebaut wurde , um gemächlich zu tafeln es gab Grünkohl mit allem dabei und kalt / warm Getränke . Ein göttlicher start in die Weihnachtszeit


----------



## criscross (6. Dezember 2014)

@corra....dann muss wohl doch der Wagenheber rann.....


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> reifen fing nach 20 min an am hinterbau zu schleifen ( warum auch immer )


----------



## corra (6. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>


3,25 ???? das bisschen gross für meine nippel  ne ich hab die verstell schrauben vom ausfallende in verdacht oder meinst ich hab die felgen zu lasch aufgespeicht ?? ich hab kein Tensio ding daher nur so nach handgefühl was spannung angeht


----------



## cherokee190 (6. Dezember 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Was das denn für ein Träger der da auf der Anhängerkupplung sitzt?


 
AHK habe ich nicht dran, der Träger sitzt auf dem Reserverad. Wird einfach rüber gehängt und mit einem Spanngurt um den Reifen gesichert.
Fehlt nur noch etwas geeignetes zur Führung der Räder auf der Schiene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (6. Dezember 2014)

Global Fatbike Day ... da muß man aufs Rad !
Gelegenheit mit dem Truck mal eine längere Tour zu fahren. 
Ein Fahrbericht steht ja noch aus, aber den wage ich auch noch nicht zu machen. 
Nach längerer Pause mit dazwischenliegender Erkältung ist die Kondition grade ziemlich im Keller ... und dann direkt so ein Schlachtschiff durch den Wald manövrieren ... das zehrt an den Kräften. Aussagen zum Fahrverhalten wären da wohl nicht sehr aussagekräftig 





Mit Sicherheit ist der Truck kein Leichtgewicht und will auch mit entsprechendem Muskelschmalz bewegt werden. 
Obwohl er sich für seine Gewichtsklasse erstaunlich spritzig fahren läßt, wenn man bei maximal fetter Bereifung auf maximal fetten Felgen überhaupt von Spritzigkeit reden kann 
Optimales Sportgerät für Leute wie mich, die was gegen ihre Storchenbeinchen tun wollen 

Mit dem von Hause aus montierten Salsa Vorbau hatte das Fahrverhalten allerdings eher was von Dampfwalze. 
Habe den 70mm Vorbau gestern gegen einen 50mm Thomson Elite X4 getauscht (einem Monstertruck entsprechend natürlich die oversized Variante).
Der Salsa Vorbau ist ein ziemlich dünnwandiges Leichtgewicht, von Steifigkeit keine Spur, der taugt allerhöchstens bei Verwendung als Reiserad. 





Mit dem Thomson hatte ich vom Fahrverhalten her heute ein völlig neues Rad, was ich erstaunlich quirlig über den Trail manövrieren konnte. Fast schon wie mit meinem doch sehr agilen On One Fatty in der kleineren Größe S.
Enorm wie so ein Teil wie ein Vorbau die Fahreigenschaften beeinflusst. 
Ich frage mich, ob es wohl Sinn macht einen noch kürzeren Vorbau zu testen 





Nach ein wenig Trailgeballere kam ich am Buchenwald vorbei (kurz kam der Gedanke an einen kleinen Italier, der winkend in seinem Eisverkaufswagen steht ), entschied mich aber für eine flowige Fortsetzung meiner Tour in Richtung Heide und Aggerauen.








Man beachte die von mir selbst kredenzten Power-Müsli-Taler aus geschredderten Datteln und Cashew-Kernen im Vordergrund des nächsten Bildes...





diese wecken ungeahnte Kräfte und Kraftreserven, so daß einer Weiterfahrt nichts im Wege stand...





Kurz drängte sich das Verlangen nach einer Flußdurchquerung auf. 
Aufgrund nicht mitgenommener Gummibestiefelung siegte jedoch die Vernunft.





Am Ufer gab es aber auch andere nette Spielmöglichkeiten





Irgendwie wurde alles länger als geplant und 20km der Rückfahrt gingen durch dunklen Wald...





...was mich zu Spielereien mit dem zwar billigen aber doch mit gewissen technischen Raffinessen ausgestattetem Fotoknipsgerät verleitete








Zu Hause angekommen gabs dann erstmal ein wohlverdientes, kühles Grevensteiner !
Noch einen schönen Global Fatbike Day und ein schönes Restwochenende


----------



## martn (6. Dezember 2014)

gestern hab ich mal den raublomanzer aus der staubigen ecke befreit, in der er die letzten monaten fristete. heute war saisoneröffnung. wir sind zu fünft ins erzgebirge aufgebrochen, um den global fatbike day zu feiern und niljem boblycz zu gedenken. das ganze schöne raueis war leider schon wieder weg. gab nichma frost. hier und da noch paar reste am boden. stattdessen graue suppe. der global fatbike day war trotzdem recht gelungen.

gleich zu beginn gab es einen platten.



No Pressure by all martn, on Flickr

dann ging es auf schmalen pfaden zum pramenac.



Gipfelzubringer by all martn, on Flickr

hier und da war es recht sumpfig.



In a Swamp by all martn, on Flickr

an der niljem-boblycz-gedächtnistafel hielten wir inne und machten ein gruppenbild. heute jährte sich seine heroische erstbefahrung des pramenac-hochmoors zum 150. mal.



Happy Global Fatbike Day! by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Gschmakofazy (7. Dezember 2014)

Ihr habt die Chance ein fettes Bild zum FdT zu machen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1746027?in=potdPool


----------



## Sale (8. Dezember 2014)

Erste Ausfahrten im Schnee.... Klinovec und Umgebung

Fazit: Ich will mehr davon


----------



## Staanemer (8. Dezember 2014)

Sehr brav 

Genau so gehört ein Farbige eingesetzt. Alles andere sind nur (leider) notwendige Übungsfahrten!


----------



## Bikebetti (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Sonntag auf dem Altkönig.




Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2014)

Aha, noch eine 

@Bikebetti  :	 Ist der andere Familienzuwachs schon angekommen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2014)

Oh,  Katzenaugen.....


Aber die Location soll ja top sein!?


----------



## CaseOnline (9. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oh,  Katzenaugen.....
> 
> 
> Aber die Location soll ja top sein!?


Wollt' auch schon was schreiben, aaaaber wenn das Fatbike über die Straße zum König muss, kann man das verstehen. OK, für die Styler gibt's diese Speichendinger...  Die Location *IST* top!!!


----------



## Bikebetti (9. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oh,  Katzenaugen.....



Hallo

Ich dachte mir schon, das so was kommt , aber da wir nicht im Wald leben, und im Winter manchmal Nachtfahrten machen, hat das Rad auch noch Lampenhalter und Schutzbleche 


Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2014)

Zur Zeit beste FÄTibedingungen auf meinem Hausberg...nur runter will man nimmer wenn man die Kackeschicht durchbrochen hat 







G.


----------



## corra (10. Dezember 2014)

ich will auch nen hausberg  ich hab nur nen haus deich


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich will auch nen hausberg  ich hab nur nen haus deich



Ich würde dir ja einen abgeben  Hab nämlich 6 die rund um meine Haustüre verteilt sind 
Die anderen haben aber zur Ziet keine offene Kaffeestation...also uninteressant 

Hier noch Oko und Schneeberch...such dir einen aus....







G.


----------



## corra (10. Dezember 2014)

danke , streu ruhig salz in die wunde .............


----------



## dorfmann (10. Dezember 2014)

Bei so Bildern könnte ich auch heulen 
Hier gibts auch nur Hügelchen unterhalb der Wolkengrenze mit eckig angepflanzten Wäldern, die durchzogen sind von matschigen Wegen.
Zum Glück gehts ständig hoch und runter, so daß man auch bei 300m über dem Meer auf reichlich Höhenmeter kommt.


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2014)

phat unterwegs seit paar Wochen …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (10. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön, Nightride steht bei mir auch noch an. Könnte mal jemand bei Rahmengröße um 17,5" seine stand over height messen, am besten mit 4,6" oder mehr.

Danke.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ja einen abgeben  Hab nämlich 6 die rund um meine Haustüre verteilt sind
> Die anderen haben aber zur Ziet keine offene Kaffeestation...also uninteressant
> 
> Hier noch Oko und Schneeberch...such dir einen aus....
> ...


Wie hoch sind denn Deine 6 Hausberge etwa, dass die so vorwitzig über die Wolken lugen?


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind denn Deine 6 Hausberge etwa, dass die so vorwitzig über die Wolken lugen?


ganz schön hoch  schau mal bei Fichtelgebirge


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind denn Deine 6 Hausberge etwa, dass die so vorwitzig über die Wolken lugen?



Höhenunterschied von oben nach unten ist ansich max. etwas über 400m am Stück. Der linke Berg ist 1024 und der Rechte Berg 1051 Meter übern Meeresspiegel.
Mein Hauptlieblingsberg, da wo ich draufsteh, ist 939m und mein Haus ist auf 560m Höhe....und das Beste, auf die 8.4km dorthin, gehts nur einmal 6Hms noch oben 

@Nikeless: Sehr fätte Stimmung 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> ganz schön hoch  schau mal bei Fichtelgebirge


 
Da war einer schneller  ...dedie Höhe vom Schneeberg variiert aber von Karte zu Karte 

G.


----------



## calpin (10. Dezember 2014)

Beste Grüße vom Global Fat-Bike Day....war leider völlig allein unterwegs  Das muss sich im nächsten Jahr ändern!





http://schoenies.org


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2014)

FAT BIKE RIDES * ?

* biete mich gern an für tour im Taunus ! (bei Frankfurt am Main)
kann auch 2 Tage organisieren je nach Wünschen/Teilnehmer ...


----------



## darkJST (11. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Erkenntnis, dass das Fichtelgebirge mit dem Fichtelberg nichts zu tun hat


----------



## tgs (11. Dezember 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> FAT BIKE RIDES * ?


Was für Touren? Welche Wege (Forst-, Wander-, Trails)? Länge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (11. Dezember 2014)

Bei 1000m Höhe sagt man bei uns noch nicht ,Berg, dazu...   

Nee...  Scherz...   sehr geiles Pic...   !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Bei 1000m Höhe sagt man bei uns noch nicht ,Berg, dazu...
> 
> Nee...  Scherz...   sehr geiles Pic...   !!!



Ja im Yosemite nennt man bis zu der Höhe die Dinger auch nur Felsen. 

G.


----------



## Spoich (11. Dezember 2014)

martn schrieb:


> gestern hab ich mal den raublomanzer aus der staubigen ecke befreit, in der er die letzten monaten fristete. heute war saisoneröffnung. wir sind zu fünft ins erzgebirge aufgebrochen, um den global fatbike day zu feiern und niljem boblycz zu gedenken. das ganze schöne raueis war leider schon wieder weg. gab nichma frost. hier und da noch paar reste am boden. stattdessen graue suppe. der global fatbike day war trotzdem recht gelungen.
> 
> gleich zu beginn gab es einen platten.
> 
> ...


----------



## martn (12. Dezember 2014)

sehr schöne bilder ausm fichtelgebirge!

ich war gestern mal im osterzgebirge schauen, da war tatsächlich winter. ne geschlossene schneedecke von schätzungsweise zwei bis vier zentimeter. temperaturen konkret unter null. bei -5° C am mückentürmchen hab ich regelrecht gefroren und bin tatsächlich nur zum gipfel hoch, um vom anstieg wieder warm zu werden, nachdem ich vorher bei der pause aufm bierweg doch ne minute zu lange gesessen hatte und etwas ausgekühlt war. die sumpflöcher aufm bierweg waren tragend gefroren. wenn man sich mühe gab, hat es vielleicht mal etwas geknirscht, zum bersten hab ich nichts gebracht. das gleiche auf der niljem-boblycz-torfmoormagistrale, wo wir noch am samstag im sumpf stecken blieben. zum abend wurde es aber deutlich wärmer... vor allem, weil der wind abflaute. so konnte ich für die dämmerungspause anstelle der schutzhütte im tal die felsen aufm meiersberg aufsuchen, wo das dosenfeuerchen auch viel besser zur geltung kam. und dann war da noch der sprint zum zug...
ein gelungener mittwoch.




FelsenKaokao by all martn, on Flickr




Rocks on the Rocks by all martn, on Flickr




Wä? by all martn, on Flickr




150 Jahre by all martn, on Flickr




Der Baum und das Fahrrad by all martn, on Flickr




Riding Frozen Beer Puddles by all martn, on Flickr




Straßensperrung by all martn, on Flickr




Hurra, Hurra, der Rucksack brennt by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Dezember 2014)

die bilder sind, gelinde gesagt, eine frechheit. aber eine wunderschöne! hier gibts nur matsch, matsch und .....


----------



## martn (12. Dezember 2014)

leider sieht es so aus, als wird und bleibt es jetzt aber shcon wieder zu warm. also auch da oben über null... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. Dezember 2014)

Zuviel Landschaft, zu wenig Action, aber wenigstens ein Video mit einem Fatbike und schönem Herbstwetter:


----------



## a3styler (12. Dezember 2014)

Das letzte Foto is mal richtig gut...  

So stellt man sich Fatbiken vor im Winter...  !!!


----------



## neikless (12. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung wo man legal oder ohne Ärger Fat Bikes im Schnee fahren kann, Winterwanderwege Loipen? oÄ. ?
Bin vor Weihnachten paar Tage in Laax (CH) falls jemand da was kennt bin da allerdings mit Kinderanhänge oder Kraxe unterwegs.


----------



## darkJST (12. Dezember 2014)

Frei nach der Gondelmitarbeiterin in Laax nach der Frage ob wir mit den Rädern auf den Vorab rauf dürfen: Klar dürft ihr hier überall fahren. Graubünden ist schön


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung wo man legal oder ohne Ärger Fat Bikes im Schnee fahren kann, Winterwanderwege Loipen? oÄ. ?
> Bin vor Weihnachten paar Tage in Laax (CH) *falls jemand da was kennt* bin da allerdings mit Kinderanhänge oder Kraxe unterwegs.



*..dann gerne per PN!!	Danke!   *


----------



## corra (12. Dezember 2014)

ich wurde letztes jahr bei jeden Ausflug nur belächelt und gefragt ob das mein ernst ist mit dem rad im schnee , wo die allerdings allergisch Reagieren ist bei Loipen zumindest wenn sie gespurt wurden


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich wurde letztes jahr bei jeden Ausflug nur belächelt und gefragt ob das mein ernst ist mit dem rad im schnee , wo die allerdings allergisch Reagieren ist bei Loipen zumindest wenn sie gespurt wurden



Leistungsorientierte Langläufer reagieren immer allergisch. Liegt wohl daran, das sie plötzlich nur noch die Zweitschnellsten sind 
Aber zum Glück gibts ja seit diesem Jahr endlich ein Grundsatzurteil (oder sowas ähnliches) das Pisten aller Art öffentliches Gelände sind 

G.


----------



## neikless (12. Dezember 2014)

das heisst ich kann auch jede skipiste ballern ? loipen kaputt machen würde ich ohnehin unterlassen.


----------



## corra (12. Dezember 2014)

so hätte ich das jetzt verstanden


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich soll man keine Loipen kaputt machen 
Aber du kannst jede Skipiste ballern, wenn du damit niemanden gefährdest.

Edit: Außer zu Zeiten wo sie präpariert werden, dann können sie für alle Menschen gesperrt werden.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (13. Dezember 2014)

also in altenberg haben wir shconmal einen anschiss gekricht, als wir zum abschluss der tour die beleuchtete und belebte abfahrtspiste runtergefahren sind. so richtig begründen konnte das die lift-mutti aber nich...

auf den langlaufstrecken im erz- und isergebirge gab es noch nie probleme. hier und da kricht man mal einen vogel gezeigt. die meisten reaktionen sind eher eine mischung aus erstaunen, neugier und amüsement. die klassische spur ist absolut tabu und im skating-bereich hinterlässt man bei guten bedingungen weniger spuren als die skater. und natürlich haben die langläufer vorfahrt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Dezember 2014)




----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2014)




----------



## dukestah (13. Dezember 2014)

gnss schrieb:


>


Wo ist denn das?


----------



## barbarissima (13. Dezember 2014)

@Krokopelli
Morgens um 5:00 biken würde ich, wenn überhaupt, nur sommers schaffen wenn die Vögelchen schon zwitschern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und dichtest dann auch noch ein Gedicht .... fantastische Leistung


----------



## raptora (13. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis kann ich Euch nicht vorenthalten (mein Kumpel ist nicht aktiv hier im Forum, durchaus ein lyrischer Verlust )...



Schönes Gedicht, solltest du unbedingt deinem Kumpel vortragen.

Falls er dann glasige Augen bekommt und die Lippen spitzt zum zarten Kuss dann................ganz schnell die Beine in die Hand nehmen 

Aber ohne Spaß, gute Arbeit mir gefällt der Text


----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das?


Oderteich/Harz


----------



## cherokee190 (13. Dezember 2014)

Heute früh, Sonnenaufgang oder der Versuch dessen .... 




Bei Temperaturen knapp über 0° kein Schnee in Sicht, aber dafür aufgeweichte Felder ...




und morastige und verwilderte Forstwege .


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Dezember 2014)

@barbarissima @raptora Der Text war doch von meinem Kumpel. Der hatte früher immer für unsere Website getextet... Weil er jetzt aber eher offline unterwegs ist, hab ich´s gepostet. Aber auch ich sag Hut ab für den Early-Morning-Ride. Würd ich auch nicht schaffen. Inner Swine Dog und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. Dezember 2014)

Au ja, hast ja recht  Dann gilt das natürlich alles deinem Kumpel und nicht dir


----------



## Martina H. (14. Dezember 2014)

Schlammpaddeln


----------



## Der_Christopher (14. Dezember 2014)

Am Brocken ist´s momentan nimmer so winterlich, vereiste Waldautobahn gabs zum Schluß noch damit ich mangels Eisen im Reifen auch mal auf der Schnauze lag.^^


 


 





 

Holzfäller...fühlt man sich richtig unfat.


 

Aber die Aussicht war prima.


----------



## dukestah (14. Dezember 2014)

heute auch eine schöne Schlammausfahrt gemacht, die Forstarbeiter hatten ganze Arbeit geleistet und nahezu den gesamten Forst zwischen Chemnitz und Stollberg für fat bikes prepariert 


 
Leider war dann auf dem Rückweg kurz vor Thalheim Schluß, im Dämmern eine Wurzelkante etwas ungefedert genommen und somit war das Hinterrad platt. Auf dem Weg zum 'team van' noch ein Standbild geknipst, mehr war aber mit Handykamera heute nicht zu machen.


 
Trotz das es größtenteils sehr glitschig war, haben Lou vorn und GC hinten super funktioniert, auch auf Wurzel und Glimmer immer noch gut fahrbar aber Luftdruck mit knapp 0,4 für schnelle Wurzelpfade doch zu wenig...


----------



## kaftshaldendli (14. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich soll man keine Loipen kaputt machen
> Aber du kannst jede Skipiste ballern, wenn du damit niemanden gefährdest.
> 
> Edit: Außer zu Zeiten wo sie präpariert werden, dann können sie für alle Menschen gesperrt werden.
> ...


 
Am Hausberg "Rinderschädel Nord" zu Pistenbetriebszeiten will ich da niemanden sehen,  sonst gibt's geschlitztes "Fattire- Spaghetti"
sogar umsonst, während der Fahrt


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Wo issen das? Vielleicht werde ich die Aussage mal überprüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (14. Dezember 2014)

las da treffen ich bring bier mit


----------



## kaftshaldendli (14. Dezember 2014)

seitlich gegenüber der Schneekoppe wo der Pizzaofen steht, südlich von Kööhhhser, westlich vom steinernen Wald


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> las da treffen ich bring bier mit




Das war mein Gedanke. Machst Du einen Treffen Thread auf oder ich?


----------



## corra (14. Dezember 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Sc...2!3m1!1s0x470ee91b0d866c4b:0xebd8f068bc18f733 


???? da wirste wohl fürs erste aleine sein XD


----------



## corra (14. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das war mein Gedanke. Machst Du einen Treffen Thread auf oder ich?


 wenn das da ist wo google sagt will ich da garnicht hin


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Od Shit, da muss man ja zwei Fatbikes mitnehmen...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Od Shit, da muss man ja zwei Fatbikes mitnehmen...





G.


----------



## dorfmann (14. Dezember 2014)

Mit Schneebildern kann ich nicht dienen 
Aber nach einer Woche Dauerregen gabs heute mal ein paar Stunden Sonne, das ist doch auch was !





Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde... Thomson Marshguard:





Nach all dem Regen bin ich meinen Hometrail regelrecht runtergepaddelt.
Wenn das nicht in einer Schlammschlacht enden sollte, lag die Entscheidung nahe, mal wieder die Wahner Heide mit ihren schönen sandigen Böden anzusteuern.





Hoch oben auf dem Telegraphenberg ... na ja, eher ein Hügelchen  :








Eine günstige Unterkunft, sollte man mal von einem Schneesturm überrascht werden :





Drinnen ists auch ganz kuschelig








Bei Tageslicht noch nach Hause kommen, das wird wohl nix mehr ...








Aber so eine Dunkelfahrt macht ja auch Spaß ...





Erkenntnisse des Tages:

Der Surly Truck kann klettern wie eine Bergziege !
Das 36er Kettenblatt an einem Monstertruck macht vieleicht für den hier Sinn, für mich nicht !
Wesentlich weniger Dreck im Gesicht mit so einem Schlammfänger am Vorderrad !
Die Geschwister Bud & Lou (sinds eigentlich Brüderchen und Schwesterchen ? ...man weiß es nicht) sind im Matsch eine wahre Freude, auf der Straße aber so gar nicht lustig !
Mit den falschen und dazu noch nassen Handschuhen gefrieren bei weniger 0°C die Finger !

Der riesige Wolf mit den böse funkelnden Augen, der mir im dunklen Wald im Unterholz auflauerte, entpuppte sich bei näherer Betrachtung als verängstigter kleiner Fuchs, der schnell das Weite suchte


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Schneebilder von letzter Woche.

































Testfahrt mit Dillinger 5 auf 70 mm und modifizierter Holzfeller Kurbel.
Obwohl ich mich da oben auskenne, habe ich im Nebel mit 3 m Sicht verfahren.


----------



## darkJST (15. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Schneekoppe, Karkonoski Park Narodowy, 542 21 Malá Úpa, Tschechische Republik/@50.7610355,15.7095389,13z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x470ee91b0d866c4b:0xebd8f068bc18f733
> 
> 
> ???? da wirste wohl fürs erste aleine sein XD





corra schrieb:


> wenn das da ist wo google sagt will ich da garnicht hin



Eigentlich ist die Gegend da sehr schön (siehe Martns Beitrag viele Seiten weiter vorn). Leider darf man im Nationalpark, also auf den Gipfel, nicht radeln, weder fat noch unfat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gschmakofazy (15. Dezember 2014)

War eine Skitour mit einem guten Kumpel zusammen. 1400hm, war der erste 3000er mitm Bike diesen Winter. Aufstieg für mich mit Ski (siehe Rucksack) und Abfahrt mit Bike. Das Bike hab ich am Rucksack befestigt, um Stöcke verwenden zu können. Da das Konzept noch nicht 100% perfekt ist, hab ich beim "Anziehen" des Rucksacks noch bisserl Hilfe benötigt. Zum Berg: Lieg in der Goldberggruppe und da im Sommer kein Weg hoch führt werden vermutlich noch nicht soviele Bikes dort oben gewesen sein. Bedingungen waren für Ski und Bike auf den obersten 1000hm top, darunter etwas durchwachsen und mit dem Bike etwas leichter machbar.


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. Dezember 2014)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und Abfahrt mit Bike. ...



...sieht klasse aus! So richtig im Tiefschnee runterradeln würd ich auch gern mal.

Wir waren in Incocnito in der Dresdner Heide unterwegs, für mich das erste Mal. Trotz des menschenfeindlichen Wetters waren erstaunlich viele Leute unterwegs, teilweise auch recht merkwürdige Gestallten.

Geparkt wurde in der Stadt und durch selbige bis zur Heide geradelt. Hat mich gleich an früher erinnert, wo wir um die Wette durch die Einkaufspassage gefahren sind. Dabei hatten wir an unseren damaligen "Mountainbikes" die Bremsbowdenzüge ausgehangen. War mitunter recht "heftig"  .






In der Heide selbst könnte man wohl mehrere Tage verbringen, und hätte immer noch nicht alle Trails bzw.Wege erforscht. War eigentlich ganz gut.
Das Wetter ging auch, aber der Boden war natürlich sehr durchnässt. Hier ist definitiv eine Regenhose geplant ( wenn nicht das neue LEGO-Modell so frohlocken würde  ) .





Und während die einen mutig über den rutschigen Stamm tanzten..






...handelten die anderen sehr weise.





Zur Belohnung ( für andere auch zur mahnenden Strafe ) gab´s noch ollen Kuchen, welcher mehr knirschte als der Dreck in der Kette. In Vorraussicht hatte ich bereits das Ale vom guten Ginger komplett aufgebraucht, so dass der Kuchen nur noch von einem Stück Müsliriegel geflüssigt werden konnte.




So aufgeputscht konnte ich so mancher Flußquerung nicht widerstehen. Und weil der ominöse & wortkarge Fremde ( auf der Brücke ) so ermutigend guckte, gab ich natürlich alles.




Und der Fluß wehrte sich mit losem Gestein und gefühlten 5°C Fließtemperatur.






Das war aber garnicht schlimm. Denn es waren nur 5000000km bis zurück zum Auto. Daher zahlte sich einmal mehr mein fröhnender Fernsehkonsum aus, denn ich erinnerte mich an MacGyver  . So bastelte ich mir aus der Tüte, die eigentlich die Rolle Klopapier im Rucksack trug, zwei Fußtaschen. Das Klopapier selbst wickelte ich mir um die Unterschenkel. Das schäbige und herablassende Lachen meiner Mitfahrer habe ich mit einer Bemerkung über deren Bereifung sofort abgestraft  .





Im Auto wurde nacktfüßig nach Hause in Richtung Vollbad ( Fichtennadel ) gesteuert. Ein schöner Tag, dessen Richtung schon durch den zeitigen "Der Raub der Sabinerinnen" Film (  ) um 6 Uhr früh fest vorgegeben schien.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343060


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Dezember 2014)

Schnee? Ach nee! Gibbet hier nicht. Noch nicht. Würde ich aber auch mal gerne... Statt dessen haben wir Nebel, Matsch, nasse Blätter, nasse Wurzeln, nasse Felsen. Eigentlich naheliegend, die wohlige Wärme der vier Wände dem Abenteuer vorzuziehen, doch vom gar nicht so weit entfernten Donnersberg hallte der Ruf der Wildnis - und aus dem Keller ertönte ein Echo... Ich hatte keine Wahl...

Der von ähnlichen Visionen heimgesuchte @aju wartete schon schmalbereift am Parkplatz, Baron 2.5 und sein dicker Kompagnon Lou 4.8 machten sich auf, die Wildnis zu bezwingen...

Erst mal ein bisschen mit dem Untergrund warm werden... Wie üblich hatte ich zuerst einen Tick zu viel Luft drauf.



Dann mal 0,1 Bar abgelassen (geschätzt) und schon ging es gleich viel besser...





Oh Schreck! Der Typ mit der Posaune kann einen aber auch nervös machen. Dafür ein stylischer No-Footer!



Nix passiert... Aber diese Line hab ich mich an diesem Tag dann nicht mehr getraut. Zu viel Mooooos oder mentale Blockade - oder beides.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom weiteren Verlauf (mehr gibts auf: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72445). Hier ein netter Pfad quer zum Hang....







Die Tour zog sich wunderbar über 7 Hügel, durch 7 Täler, Felsen, Serpentinen, Bachdurchfahrten und Bergwerks-Schutt, sogar eine Mini-Version des Val d´Uinas war dabei!

Kurz vor Erreichen der Dunkelheit kamen wir zu einer winzigen Hütte - mit dennoch wohlig warmer Gaststube. So gut hat mir der Erbseneintopf mit Worscht noch selten geschmeckt... Nachdem wir uns die Bäuche vollgeschlagen hatten, setzten wir die Flutscheinwerfer auf die Helme, doch das war nicht so prickelnd, weil draußen sich ein fieser Nebel breit machte.

Die Betties auf minimale Schlagkraft runter geregelt, und dennoch hat´s geblendet wie Sau. Naja nützte ja nix, wir mussten nochmal über den Berg... Es ging, solange wir nach unten schauten und der Weg schön hell geschottert war. Doch 3 Meter rechts und links war quasi nix mehr zu erkennen. Irgendwie erreichten wir den Gipfel und @aju fasste neuen Mut und bog plötzlich in die Singletrailabfahrt ein... Huch! Nicht mehr hell geschottert, dafür nasses Laub, ab und zu Felsstufen und Serpentinen... Ich musste an seinem Hinterrad bleiben, um nicht ganz verloren zu gehen... Irgendwie hatte er die Strecke wohl in seinem inneren GPS abgespeichert und so erreichten wir - nach einem kleinen kurzen Höllenritt, die parkenden Autos. Holy Shit, was für ne Tour!

Danke @aju für´s Guiden und für die Fotos!


----------



## dorfmann (15. Dezember 2014)

Mit den Felgen solltest du eigentlich im Nebel voraus fahren


----------



## zoomer (15. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt weiss ich warum Du unbedingt vorne und hinten Lous drauf haben willst.


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Eigentlich naheliegend, die wohlige Wärme der vier Wände dem Abenteuer vorzuziehen, !



Bei den Schmuddelfotos bin ich garnet mehr so traurig gekniffen zu haben 

Die Felsen schaun aber geil aus, werd ich mir demnächst auch mal anschaun.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Dezember 2014)

Und wieder mal... steht ein fettes Bild zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1750544?in=potdPool
Anhang anzeigen 343181
(Foto by @aju)
Bitte voten, wenn´s Euch beliebt 



Bumble schrieb:


> Bei den Schmuddelfotos bin ich garnet mehr so traurig gekniffen zu haben
> Die Felsen schaun aber geil aus, werd ich mir demnächst auch mal anschaun.


Für Dich wär das eh nicht ideal gewesen, zu viele Transferpassagen und zu viel aju-Gelände. Es waren zwar auch einige bumble-style flow downhills dabei, aber eher die Minderheit der Trails.


----------



## duke209 (17. Dezember 2014)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Am Brocken ist´s momentan nimmer so winterlich, vereiste Waldautobahn gabs zum Schluß noch damit ich mangels Eisen im Reifen auch mal auf der Schnauze lag.^^
> Anhang anzeigen 342892
> Anhang anzeigen 342893
> Anhang anzeigen 342894
> ...




Sehr schön. Hatte selbiges am letzten WE vor, nur sahen die Bilder der WebCams Brocken & Torhaus nicht so schneereich aus. Blieb dann im Flachland.....wäre ich mal los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2014)

Ab und zu sieht man ein paar fette Reifen vor dem Filmenden....und ich glaub, bei 2:25 steckt ein fatter @Bumble in der Treppe...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Mercedes Limo stand doch beim Fatbike-Treppen-Video ebenfalls an gleicher Stelle, oder?!

Schönes Video!


----------



## zoomer (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Gabel ist jetzt eingefahren


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ab und zu sieht man ein paar fette Reifen vor dem Filmenden....und ich glaub, bei 2:25 steckt ein fatter @Bumble in der Treppe...


stimmt, hatte mich festgefahren an der stelle


----------



## aju (20. Dezember 2014)

Von letztem Sonntag:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> stimmt, hatte mich festgefahren an der stelle


und beim ersten Mal war nach der Treppe der alte Rahmen durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (20. Dezember 2014)

heute recht heftige sturm/matsch/wurzel/pfützen tour durch stollberger wald gemacht, einige wege, bzw. was davon noch übrig ist, sind selbst mit fat bike nur noch mit anstrengung befahrbar, der regen gestern hat das ganze noch verstärkt


 
mal zur abwechslung ein 'selfie' 


 
matsch soweit das auge sieht, da fallen selbst fat bike spuren nicht mehr auf


 
im tarnmodus, vom blauen rahmen ist eigentlich nichts mehr zu erkennen 


 
also war heute mal waschtag angesagt


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und beim ersten Mal war nach der Treppe der alte Rahmen durch


das haste ja noch gut in Erinnerung


----------



## Knusberflogge (21. Dezember 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> ...mal zur abwechslung ein 'selfie'  ...



Mit FullFaceHelm & Nackenschützer, krass  . Obwohl nur für paar Mal, hab ich mir ebenfalls einen zusätzlichen Helm bestellt (safety first  ) Wie verhält sich der Nackenschützer beim fahren ? Rutscht er bzw.ist er noch irgendwie/wo fixiert?


----------



## Alex0303 (21. Dezember 2014)

Das erste Mal Schnee erwischt.... darf a bisserl mehr sein


----------



## F7 Uli (21. Dezember 2014)

Kein Schnee in Berlin, aber viel Wind und Matsch )


----------



## SirQuickly (21. Dezember 2014)

Sonntagsrunde




Immer noch kein Schnee in Sicht...


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Dezember 2014)

Heute Früh, bevor der Dauerregen wieder einsetzte ...




... der Sturm der letzten Tage hat ein paar Spuren hinterlassen .




Dafür aufgeweichte Wege und Modderlöcher Fehlanzeige


----------



## duke209 (21. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr Heiligabend bei dem üblen Sturz mehrere Rückenwirbel gebrochen hatte und für alle Weihnachten gelaufen war, darf ich dieses Jahr das Bike stehen lassen  Also musste ich heute nochmal schnell los. Vor dem Frühstück raus und der erste auf den Trails gewesen. Meine Spur wurde später als Loipe von dünnspurigen genutzt. 
Wurden 1000hm, die Hälfte mit Snow. Kurzum, es war Fat. 

Ps: oben war übel eisiger Wind, bei Böen konnte man sich kaum auf dem Bike halten. Ansich ist der Brocken im obersten Bereich unspektakulär, da asphaltierte Straße oder Plattenweg, aber an manchen Tagen muss man einfach ganz hoch.


----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2014)

wenn bei uns nicht bald der Schnee kommt,
 werd ich mein Fatty auch noch zum Brocken bringen müssen ......

wie fährt es sich denn mit der tiefergelegten Gabel ?


----------



## duke209 (21. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> wenn bei uns nicht bald der Schnee kommt,
> werd ich mein Fatty auch noch zum Brocken bringen müssen ......
> 
> wie fährt es sich denn mit der tiefergelegten Gabel ?



Genial. Musste mich echt eines besserer belehren, das VR bleibt schön unten, trotz wieder positivem Stem. Bin quasi ähnliche Tour mit 120mm gefahren, war bergauf Katastrohe. Jetzt top, gute Entscheidung! Bergab fuhr die Kiste heute, da wo kein Schnee war, auch wie vorher. Ich raufe mir jeden Tag die Haare wenn ich mein geliebtes 301 einstauben sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (21. Dezember 2014)

Übel, selbst auf 1100 nur Frost, kaum Schnee.

Heute wäre für mich eine Chance auf etwas Schnee gewesen. Ab morgen gibt es in den näher gelegenen Weissrevieren wieder Tauwetter.


----------



## dukestah (21. Dezember 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Mit FullFaceHelm & Nackenschützer, krass  . Obwohl nur für paar Mal, hab ich mir ebenfalls einen zusätzlichen Helm bestellt (safety first  ) Wie verhält sich der Nackenschützer beim fahren ? Rutscht er bzw.ist er noch irgendwie/wo fixiert?


der ist unter den armen noch mit so gummikunststoffbändern fixiert, liegt aber wenn richtig eingestellt sowieso sehr stabil und wird im abgebildeten fall noch durch jacke und rucksack förmlich bewegungsunfähig arretiert 
ich mag es auf schnelleren und/oder anspruchsvolleren touren nicht mehr missen und stört überhaupt nicht, hat mir auch schon das eine oder andere schleudertrauma erspart, von ärgeren sachen ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (21. Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn das einzig' goldige im Wald mein Mukluk ist... sieht's hier immernoch aus wie Herbst.



 
Es fühlt sich auch so an und trotz vermeintlich genügend Regen in der letzten Woche...


 
... nur etwas feucht unten rum.


 
Zu Haus' hab ich dann weiter herumgewichtelt...


 
... in der guten Hoffnung, doch etwas Schnee in den nächsten Tagen beschert zu kommen .


----------



## Sale (23. Dezember 2014)

Am Samstag gehts für eine Woche nach Norden-Norddeich in Ostfriesland   

Wohnt jemand von euch in der Gegend? Für spontane Ausfahrten bin ich gerne zu haben


----------



## duke209 (24. Dezember 2014)

Das Biken im Sand mag ja eines der Wurzeln des Fats sein und Spaß machen, nur leiden darunter doch extrem die Antriebsteile und Bremsen! Die Kette knirscht nach wenigen Metern und die Bremsbeläge kann man beim Biken an der Waterkant  auch auf wenigen KM runter radieren, geschweige vom ganzen Sand überall. 

Da fahr ich lieber im absoluten Schlamm....da leidet nicht nur das Bike 

Aber viel Spaß!!!


----------



## corra (24. Dezember 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Das Biken im Sand mag ja eines der Wurzeln des Fats sein und Spaß machen, nur leiden darunter doch extrem die Antriebsteile und Bremsen! Die Kette knirscht nach wenigen Metern und die Bremsbeläge kann man beim Biken an der Waterkant  auch auf wenigen KM runter radieren, geschweige vom ganzen Sand überall.
> 
> Da fahr ich lieber im absoluten Schlamm....da leidet nicht nur das Bike
> 
> Aber viel Spaß!!!


 aus was ist den dein schlamm


----------



## criscross (24. Dezember 2014)

Lehm oder Waldboden schmirgelt aber nicht so !


----------



## duke209 (24. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> aus was ist den dein schlamm



Damit wollte ich nur sagen, wenn "es" schon leiden muss, will ich mit leiden.  Sand in der Fresse ist aber eher nicht mein Geschmack....Schlamm is Alltag


----------



## Staanemer (24. Dezember 2014)

So, dann mal fröhliche Weihnachten! Man sieht sich Freitag im Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Dezember 2014)

Auch ich wünsche ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2014)

Da schließe ich mich an, schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage euch allen!


----------



## dukestah (24. Dezember 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Das Biken im Sand mag ja eines der Wurzeln des Fats sein und Spaß machen, nur leiden darunter doch extrem die Antriebsteile und Bremsen! Die Kette knirscht nach wenigen Metern und die Bremsbeläge kann man beim Biken an der Waterkant  auch auf wenigen KM runter radieren, geschweige vom ganzen Sand überall.
> 
> Da fahr ich lieber im absoluten Schlamm....da leidet nicht nur das Bike
> 
> Aber viel Spaß!!!


hm, kann ich nicht bestätigen, habe mit dem fatty eine woche küstenurlaub, von strandtour bis größere runden durchs hinterdeichland musste das fatty bald 100 km mit anhänger bewältigen. war alles problemlos, bremsen muss man eh nicht viel und bei tendentiell eher trockener kette knirscht da auch nichts. da ist erfahrungsgemäß schlamm um einiges schlimmer.


----------



## cherokee190 (24. Dezember 2014)

Den Strandsand sehe ich auch nicht als Problem, zerstörerisch wirkt nur das Salzwasser wenn man es zu dolle treibt.


----------



## midige (25. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> So, dann mal fröhliche Weihnachten! Man sieht sich Freitag im Schnee.Anhang anzeigen 345024


Ist das der Baum etwas abseits der Birkenhainer? Der wird wohl schon über zwanzig Jahre benutzt.

Grüße und noch schöne Tage

Michael


----------



## Knusberflogge (25. Dezember 2014)

Zur spontanen Verdauungsausfahrt kurz auf die Autobahn geschnibbst und ab in die Dresdner Heide. Der Wind war erträglich, so dass ich mich auf die Suche nach sagenumwobenen Secretpoints machte. Wo sind nur die von Doubles getränkten Trails, die hölzernen Anlieger oder die unfarbaren Drops. Jeder hat sie gesehen aber niemand weiß wo  ...

Also vorbei an behundeten Spaziergängern auf der Such nach ein wenig Hoffnung. Dann dieser Pfahl mit diesem Schild:





Irgendwie kam es mir bekannt vor. Ob @dorfmann die Lösung weiß ?





Dann denn ollen Betonweg langgeeiert, wo sich freudig dieser Anblick ereignete. Also das war ja mal extraherb  . Bei den aneinander gereihten Förderbändern mit dem mittig stehendem Zerkleinerungswerk mußte ich irgendwie an "Wrong Turn" denken  . Ach ja, das Fernsehen ist halt unbezahlbar...





Hier gab´s wieder viel zu entdecken, und sei es der Sand in den Schuhen, der trotz wahnsinniger Verschlußtechnik stets einen Weg zu ihnen fand.
Immerwieder kleinere Absätze im Verbund mit den Klassikern Steinweitwurf und der Aufregung wegendes Wasserlassens  .





Den längsten Sandberg suchte ich mir als  Skipiste aus...




...wobei, wie immer bei solchen Bildern, die steile Geländebeschaffenheit in ihrer Echtheit leider nicht herüberkommt. Aber ein schöner Anblick gewürzt mit Vorfreude allemal.





Dann gings runter. Sehr leicht zu fahren... bremsen bedeutet einsinken und lösen sanftes Beschleunigen, hat gefetzt!





Ruhe Dich aus  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (25. Dezember 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Irgendwie kam es mir bekannt vor. Ob @dorfmann die Lösung weiß ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345147...



Wenn du da öfters lang fährst, wird mir einiges klar


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich ein bisschen enttäuscht bin. Nach Deinen urzeitlichen Drop-Bildern hätte ich ja wirklich diese Line von Dir erwartet:



Also sowas wie "Eastern Rampage"... aber Du hast wohl Recht, auf Bildern kommt die Steilheit selten wirklich rüber. außer auf dem, wo Du über den Lenker schaust...


----------



## Knusberflogge (25. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Wenn du da öfters lang fährst, wird mir einiges klar



War jetzt zum zweiten Mal und bin noch am jungfräulichen entdecken möglicher "Spielplätze" . Aber erzähl mal! 





Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ... Nach Deinen urzeitlichen Drop-Bildern hätte ich ja wirklich diese Line von Dir erwartet:...



 Na das nenn ich mal eine geniale Linie. "Eastern Rampage" klingt gut  .

Oben stehend wollte ich dann auch einige Absätze unten in den weichen Sand springen ( nicht im Bild ) . Aber die waren dann doch höher als gedacht...die Nerven, die Nerven  . Aber ich arbeite daran und werd mir das auf jedenfall noch mal einverleiben, allerdings nur in Begleitung.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich ein bisschen enttäuscht bin. Nach Deinen urzeitlichen Drop-Bildern hätte ich ja wirklich diese Line von Dir erwartet:
> Anhang anzeigen 345166
> Also sowas wie "Eastern Rampage"... aber Du hast wohl Recht, auf Bildern kommt die Steilheit selten wirklich rüber. außer auf dem, wo Du über den Lenker schaust...



Ich glaub aber nach dem vierten Pfeil Richtung des Fünften weiterzufahren könnte komplex werden...ums mal vorsichtig auszudrücken  
Aber grade aus hätte ja auch was 

Der Sandhang ansich hat ziemlich genau 42 Grad um die Steilheit mal realistisch auszudrücken.

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Dezember 2014)

Man merkt, dass Du noch nicht mit dem Fatbike Rampage gefahren bist  wo normale Reifen komplett abschmieren, zieht das Rad von Knusperflogge erst richtig durch... denke ich jedenfalls.. nach dem fünften Weihnachtmahl...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja mit der Gabel könnte es natürlich an der Stelle leicht nach links ziehen 

G.


----------



## darkJST (25. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du das bis zum 06.01. nochmal vor hast könnt ich Fahrbilder von dir machen und dir den 5 €-Trail mit den gebauten dingern Zeigen @Knusberflogge


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (25. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich ein bisschen enttäuscht bin. Nach Deinen urzeitlichen Drop-Bildern hätte ich ja wirklich diese Line von Dir erwartet:
> Anhang anzeigen 345166
> Also sowas wie "Eastern Rampage"... aber Du hast wohl Recht, auf Bildern kommt die Steilheit selten wirklich rüber. außer auf dem, wo Du über den Lenker schaust...



Der Spot wär' doch mal was für die Erste Mai Brigade mit Glühweinrennen2015&co ... Motto habt Ihr ja schon


----------



## Knusberflogge (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja, die Grube war schon prima. Hatte es nochmal gegoogel-earth´tet und dabei festgestellt, dass ich mind. unglaubliche 2km geradelt bin  .




darkJST schrieb:


> Wenn du das bis zum 06.01. nochmal vor hast könnt ich Fahrbilder von dir machen und dir den 5 €-Trail mit den gebauten dingern Zeigen @Knusberflogge



5 € - Trail  ;  gebaute Dinger   ... Du sprichst in fremden Zungen, mehr muß ich nicht wissen - zeig mir die Stelle umgehend! 



Heut hat sich das bewahrheitet, was sich beim nächtl.Toilettengang schon aus dem Augenwinkel abzeichnete: Schnee ! Es war jetzt nur eine kurz behausschuhte Runde um den ersten Schnee mit dem Rad bekannt zu machen, trotzdem ganz gut.







Der Schnee war nur wenige cm hoch, trotzdem gab es das hörbare "ich-beiß-in-Watte" Geräusch. Jetzt auf künftige Fahreigenschaften zu schließen wäre sicher zu früh.



 

Aber eines ist sicher, gefahren wird nur in ausreichend schützendem Schuhwerk.


----------



## corra (26. Dezember 2014)

du wiederlicher  nawarte  wieso hast du schnee bekommen ich hasse meinen Wohnort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> du *Widerlicher*  na warte  wieso hast du Schnee bekommen


Weil er in der Schule aufgepasst hat als die Rechtschreibung dran war.


----------



## corra (26. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Weil er in der Schule aufgepasst hat als die Rechtschreibung dran war.


 schule ? ne ne da war ich Radfahren , aber schön das du es trotzdem lesen konntest


----------



## cherokee190 (26. Dezember 2014)

Kleine morgendliche Runde noch ohne Schnee, dafür bei rund -2°C




und Aussicht auf herrlichsten Sonnenschein 




Improvisierter Übergang aber auch mit guten Willen nicht nutzbar ...




... Sonnenschein nach Tagen voller Regen entschädigt auch für den nicht vorhandenen Schnee ...




... und Modderbodden.




Mooni beim Sonnen, man beachte den weihnachtlichen Vorbau in Gold 




Nun ist man schon mal 2 Wochen nicht im Revier und schon schmeißen sich die Bäume in den Weg .


----------



## XantoR (26. Dezember 2014)

Verschneite Grüße aus der Dresdner Heide


----------



## SirQuickly (26. Dezember 2014)

Warten auf den Schnee...


----------



## duke209 (26. Dezember 2014)

Fäätbooy Riiding ohne Brüche.....die Dämonen endlich besiegt!!


----------



## Pimper (26. Dezember 2014)

Heute früh Jalousie hoch - alles weiß. Also rauf auf's Fatbike und Jingle Bells singen

...." oh what fun it is to ride a Fatbike in the snow"... Verschneite Grüße aus München !


----------



## Wbs_70 (26. Dezember 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Wo sind nur die von Doubles getränkten Trails, die hölzernen Anlieger oder die unfarbaren Drops. Jeder hat sie gesehen aber niemand weiß wo  ...



wenn Du schon an der Dresdner Sandgrube warst, dann hast Du die Drop und Doubletrails quasi direkt oberhalb deiner NAse gehabt, also um 5 Meter verfehlt. 

wenn Du das nächste Mal in der Heide was suchen solltest, sag vorher bescheid, vielleicht passt ja was zusammen mit unseren anderen Fatbikejungs hier.


----------



## CaseOnline (26. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (26. Dezember 2014)

Nabend,
erste gescheite Ausfahrt mit dem Veloheld FatIron.
















Macht echt Laune - wie Trecker fahren!
Hoffentlich kommt heut Nacht noch mehr Schnee! 
Gruß
harni


----------



## Knusberflogge (27. Dezember 2014)

Fette Reifen - Fetter Stern  ...und noch den gestriegen Kuchen im Mund war es beschlossen, es geht in die Sächsische Schweiz.




 

Bei -6°C Außentemperatur und trockenster Autobahn dachte ich gleich wieder an eine totalitäre Vmax. Die etwas über 1L Hubraum nahmen mir aber jegliche Entscheidung ab  .



 

Angekommen kann ich meine Snowboard Schuhe nur wärmstens empfehlen ( cooles Wortspiel  ) . Der Schnee war zwar absolut trocken, aber ich hatte auch schon andere Bedingungen mit ihnen gemeistert. Sehr warm, dank pedal´schen Pins genügend Halt und das An/ausziehen schaffe ich mittlerweile > 7min  .



 
Die Nachrichtenagenturen sprachen von 6cm Schnee, was im Wald natürlich relativ ist. Der Schnee hat Laune gemacht, war aber fahrerisch wie mit meinen früheren Rädern... aber es soll ja heut noch schneien. 



 

Die Wege runterballern ist wie immer eine Freude. Ich glaube es können nur Fatbiker nachvollziehen, wie unglaublich die Schluckfreudigkeit solcher Reifen ist. Gewicht nach hinten und laufen lassen...



 
Im Wald tieftse Ruhe und einsame Wege, deren Bergaufanteil leider höhger war. Trotzdem eine kopfbefreiende Stärkung zum nahendem Fernsehabend.



 
Berg auf bin ich nicht so der Ausdauerndste. Daher bevorzuge ich die Sprungtechnik und erklimme mit riesigen Bunnyhopps den Gipfel. Hier bin ich leider über die Landung hinaus:



 
Und wo´s hoch geht...



 

...geht´s auch wieder runter. ABS sei Dank stets sicher und Reifenschonend.



 

Und war die letzte Flußquerung nur allzu Mahnend im Hirn, so habe ich schweren Herzens hier nicht vom kühlen Naß gekostet. Am Auto angekommen aber von einer teuflischen Granatapfel-Himbeer-Karotte Mischung für knallhart kalkulierte 0,27€ aus dem Supermarkt  .


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2014)

Das sind ja auch mal richtige Fätbiketrails 
Bei uns liegt ein bissle mehr Schnee...und hoffentlich morgen so viel das endlich mal ne richtige Schneefahrt möglich ist 

G.


----------



## der_ulmer (27. Dezember 2014)

In München schneits und endlich raus mit adäquatem Untersatz. Nachdem es gestern eher noch ne Schlammschlacht war, gab's heute schon fast ne geschlossene Schneedecke abseits der Straßen ...
















Grüßle allerseits und viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Touren im Schnee.
Bei uns im Norden ist leider lt. Wetterbericht überhaupt nicht mit Schnee zu rechnen. Sieht somit eher nach einer Silvester Strandtour aus


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2014)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> In München schneits und endlich raus mit adäquatem Untersatz. Nachdem es gestern eher noch ne Schlammschlacht war, gab's heute schon fast ne geschlossene Schneedecke abseits der Straßen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morgen nehm ich auch mal wieder den Foto mit...aber hoffentlich bei Schnee und Sonne 
Schönes Radl 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaga78 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich lese ja schon ne weile mit, die schönen Fotos vom Schnee usw. haben mich schon etwas neidisch gemacht. Jetzt habe ich ja endlich ein Fettes Bike, und kein Schnee bei und im Ösi Land. 
Aber als ich heut in der Früh aus dem Fenster schaute war ich hin und weg.  Schnee 

Nach dem Freischaufel der Einfahrt noch schnell mit den Kindern etwas Schlittenfahren und dann aber, rauf aufs Bike! 


 
Ist schon was geiles so im Schnee rumfahren. Mit den Passanten is es auch jedes mal ein Spass. 
Zudem ist das Bike ein Flirtmagnet, brauch ich zwar nicht, aber es haben mich schon ettliche Joggerinnen einfach so angesprochen 

Das Scoop ist sicher eine der besten Investitionen der letzten Jahre gewesen.  Das Teil fährt absolut genial.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2014)

Wo genau muß man da fahren...also da wo die Joggerinnen laufen   

G.


----------



## Staanemer (27. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wo genau muß man da fahren...also da wo die Joggerinnen laufen
> 
> G.



Super, ziehe mich gleich an und drehe ein paar Runden vorm Lady Fit


----------



## bikebecker (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Habe auch die erste Tour mit dem [email protected] gemacht und dann gleich noch im Schnee 





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Optimizer (27. Dezember 2014)

Nach anderthalb Jahren die allerallererste  Fahrt im Schnee...





Auf jungfräulichem Schnee war es besonders schön zu fahren. Der Sound unter den Stollen war einfach genial.


----------



## Pimper (27. Dezember 2014)

> Zudem ist das Bike ein Flirtmagnet,



Mit echtem flirten hat das zwar wenig zu tun, aber is wirklich so. Aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund finden Frauen dicke Reifen sympathisch... ^^


----------



## corra (27. Dezember 2014)

dicke reifen = dicker Puller = dickes Portmoney


----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2014)

...kein Schnee, aber kalt


----------



## SirQuickly (27. Dezember 2014)

Endlich ist er da...




Selbstauslöser muss ich noch üben








und dann wurde es endlich dunkel


----------



## Joki (27. Dezember 2014)

Heute eine grosse Runde im Schnee gedreht. In dem verlassenen Seitental war ich der erste;-) Dick zugeweht und dank Lou keine Traktionsprobleme, der bud macht sich auch sehr gut, der limitierende Faktor ist irgendwann die Beinkraft und nicht der Reifen, sehr vertrauenserweckend. Es hat riesig Spass gemacht mit dem Fatty im Tiefschnee, die Raeder haben eine Daseinsberechtigung.  Anbei eine schlechtes handybild, leider  ist die Linse immer wieder angelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skidder (27. Dezember 2014)

Erster Schnee Kontakt für mein FATBOY


----------



## dukestah (27. Dezember 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> Heute eine grosse Runde im Schnee gedreht. In dem verlassenen Seitental war ich der erste;-) Dick zugeweht und dank Lou keine Traktionsprobleme, der bud macht sich auch sehr gut, der limitierende Faktor ist irgendwann die Beinkraft und nicht der Reifen, sehr vertrauenserweckend. Es hat riesig Spass gemacht mit dem Fatty im Tiefschnee, die Raeder haben eine Daseinsberechtigung.  Anbei eine schlechtes handybild, leider  ist die Linse immer wieder angelaufen.


wie macht sich der bud beim bremsen?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Dezember 2014)

Na endlich, nach 1,5 Jahren schneelosen Fatbike-Daseins kam es heute dicke... Die weiße Pracht blieb nicht jungfräulich, sondern wurde sogleich durch 4,8 Zoll breite Furchen zerteilt...

Den Hausberg bezwungen, immerhin 630 Meter über dem Meer. Es war meine erste Fettschnee-Erfahrung. Seit ich ein Fatbike habe, musste ich bisher aufgrund widriger Wetterumstände darauf verzicheten. Und? Ich bin begeistert! Man muss zwar immer noch aufpassen, dass man die Spur hält, doch wenn man halbwegs ruhig fährt und genug Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad lastet, wühlt sich die Kiste überall durch (zumindest bei den heutigen Schneeverhältnissen, Neuschnee und 1-3 Grad Minus). Klar gibt es Grenzen, aber es geht deutlich mehr, als ich erwartet hätte. Am meisten Spaß hat mir heute das Pflügen durch unangetasteten Neuschnee gemacht.... Gestartet bin ich mit etwa 0,4 Bar. Zwischendurch habe ich hinten etwas Luft rausgelassen und das hat sich sehr positiv ausgewirkt auf die Traktion! Ich liebe es!

Hatte aber ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ein schmalbereifter Kollege deutlich öfter vom Rad absteigen musste. Auch schien er sich mehr anstrengen zu müssen... Es war zwar auch für mich deutlich anstrengender als bei ner trockenen Tour, aber bei gleichmäßiger Fahrt fuhr es durchaus flüssig.




Durch frischen Neuschnee...




über verschneite schmale Pfade...




hinein ins Vergnügen...




ein ungleiches Duell...




glow in the snow...

Morgen geht´s in die Pfalz auf eine längere Tour. Bin froh, dass ich ein Fatbike habe  Winterpause? Welche Winterpause?


----------



## dukestah (27. Dezember 2014)

heute ebenfalls zusammen mit 'girl' eine schöne winterausfahrt gemacht, unbekannte trails im dunkeln bei schnee und frost rocken einfach mit dem fatbike


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (27. Dezember 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> heute ebenfalls zusammen mit 'girl' eine schöne winterausfahrt gemacht, unbekannte trails im dunkeln bei schnee und frost rocken einfach mit dem fatbike
> Anhang anzeigen 345642 Anhang anzeigen 345643 Anhang anzeigen 345644 Anhang anzeigen 345645


... hab ich was verpasst 
Wisst Ihr, auf welcher Höhe das ungefähr war?... die weisse Pracht müsste doch auch so langsam mal hier unten (400-500ü.N.) ankommen


----------



## tgs (27. Dezember 2014)

Endlich konnte auch ich heute meine erste Fahrt mit dem FatBoy im Schnee machen. Habe sooo sehnsüchtig darauf gewarten und dann war es endlich soweit. Aus den ursprünglich geplanten eineinhalb, sind es dann doch zweieinhalb Stunden geworden. Es war sensationell die Trails mit 4.8" zu spuren....


----------



## corra (27. Dezember 2014)

solangsam nervt ihr mit euren schönen Schnee Bildern , ich mach erstmal meinen  Rasenmäher startklar wenn das hier so weitergeht


----------



## Joki (28. Dezember 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> wie macht sich der bud beim bremsen?


Mhh ich find ihn wirklich klasse. ..hatte mir entgegen der forenmeinung bud und lou gekauft und habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Im Gegenteil ich bin der Meinung das die kombi durchaus Sinn macht, denn bei gerader Fahrt wird dem lou ein spitzen grippmuster vorbereitet, er fährt mit seinen querstollen durchbdie Abdrücke der Langsstollen des bud. Dadurch entsteht eon schachbrettartiges Muster, das bedeutet max Gripp für den Lou. Spuren kann der Bud super, beim bremsen wird ein Lou besser sein aber bisher vermisse ich da nichts. Irgendwann werde ich auch noch einen zweiten Lou kaufen, mal schauen was ich dann sage....ich habe aber auch damals immer den panaracer smoke dart geliebt der hatte ein ähnliches Profil wie der bud....aber das ist Geschmackssache.  In meinen Augen muss ein Vorderreifen in erster Linie führen,  gerade bei Matsch Sand und Schnee. ...viel Spaß die nächsten Tage im Schnee aufm fatbike Joki


----------



## dukestah (28. Dezember 2014)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... hab ich was verpasst
> Wisst Ihr, auf welcher Höhe das ungefähr war?... die weisse Pracht müsste doch auch so langsam mal hier unten (400-500ü.N.) ankommen


Das war nicht sehr hoch, 330-500 m, Chemnitzer Gegend. Richtung Zwickau liegt weniger Schnee. Aber es soll ja in den nächsten Tagen noch mehr kommen, also nicht wütend sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (28. Dezember 2014)

> dicke reifen = dicker Puller = dickes Portmoney



Also doch ganz nach den traditionellen Wertevorstellungen.... . Wird dann langsam Zeit, dass 6" auf den Markt kommt...^^


----------



## F7 Uli (28. Dezember 2014)

Ihr seit alle zu beneiden. Schöne Schneebilder


----------



## neikless (28. Dezember 2014)

Gestern die ersten und einzigen Spuren in den frischen Schnee gezogen …
bis zu 20cm Neuschnee, Sonne und bitterkalt … perfekter kann das Jahr nicht ausklingen.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (28. Dezember 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> Das war nicht sehr hoch, 330-500 m, Chemnitzer Gegend. Richtung Zwickau liegt weniger Schnee. Aber es soll ja in den nächsten Tagen noch mehr kommen, also nicht wütend sein


wütend?... nein 
aber es gibt kein smiley dass sich in den Ar*** beisst


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (28. Dezember 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> Gestern die ersten und einzigen Spuren in den frischen Schnee gezogen …
> bis zu 20cm Neuschnee, Sonne und bitterkalt … perfekter kann das Jahr nicht ausklingen.


... neid!
Ist im Trailcenter noch jemand?... oder alles verriegelt und verrammelt


----------



## gnss (28. Dezember 2014)

Und wie fährt sich der Singltrek im Schnee? Kommt Flow auf oder bremst das weiße Zeug zu sehr? Und warum gibt es an der Hütte nichts zu essen und kein frisches Bier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. Dezember 2014)

Ihr redet über den Park in Tschechien oder?


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (28. Dezember 2014)

Jo... singltrek pod smerkm


----------



## neikless (28. Dezember 2014)

Hütte war zu, ich war komplett alleine dort, mit fat bike alles super fahrbar …
soweit ich weiß sind die trails auch nicht gesperrt o.Ä..


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns gibt es nur noch Mini-Schneeflecken


----------



## MTsports (28. Dezember 2014)

Kleine Runde heute, schön waaaaaaaars 



 

 
Weis jemand von Euch was da im Wald steht? Ist das eine Giraffen Futterstelle?


----------



## Fettydriver (28. Dezember 2014)

Das dürfte ein Futterautomat mit Umlenkrollen sein, aber nicht für Giraffen. Wird bei Bedarf runtergekurbelt und die gewünschte Menge herausgelassen.


----------



## dorfmann (28. Dezember 2014)

Schnee...Schnee...überall Schnee...


----------



## Pimper (28. Dezember 2014)

Kurzer Lagebericht aus München: Heute Römerschanzentrails besucht. Es schneit die ganze Zeit. Rad muß alle 45 min. enteist werden. Soll heißen: Fatbiken fängt jetzt erst richtig an. 

Fette Grüße an MTSports. Ihr wart wahrscheinlich im Norden unterwegs, oder ? Das Salsa ist eingefahren und läuft jetzt richtig gut...


----------



## corra (28. Dezember 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Kleine Runde heute, schön waaaaaaaars
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345736 Anhang anzeigen 345737
> Weis jemand von Euch was da im Wald steht? Ist das eine Giraffen Futterstelle?



ich tippe auf eine köderbox für Baumschädlinge


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> solangsam nervt ihr mit euren schönen Schnee Bildern , ich mach erstmal meinen  Rasenmäher startklar wenn das hier so weitergeht



  

Hast Glück das mein Foto bei minus 12 Grad plötzlich stromlos war 
Heut den Oko ein paar mal bezwungen. Eindeutig das zur Zeit beste Sportgerät auf dem Hügel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (28. Dezember 2014)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde...


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2014)




----------



## franz.p. (28. Dezember 2014)

auch bei uns gibt es Schnee...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß, es wird allmählich langweilig, aber ich hab hier ein paar Schneebilder von heute!!!!





















Es ist schlicht unglaublich, was mit dem Fatbike alles geht... Jetzt muss ich nur dringend an meinen Beinen arbeiten 

Selbst auf verschneiten technischen Uphill-Singletrails, auf denen sich noch kein Wanderer getummelt hat, zieht das Bike stoisch seine Bahnen, wenn denn der Reiter genug Kraft und Ausdauer hat... Normalerweise würde man längst absteigen und schieben, weil das Rad wegschmiert, mit dem Fatbike hält man an, wenn man selbst nicht mehr kann oder wenn die Beine weh tun...

Heute lachte die Sonne, es war ein super Tag im Pfälzer Wald bei Neustadt. @aju und Sohn waren auf Cotics mit Baron unterwegs. Da spürt man doch schon den Unterschied. Wäre ja auch lachhaft, wenn das Fatbike im Schnee keinen Vorteil böte...

Der Downhill auf plattgetrampeltem Schnee war ein schierer Genuss, die Felsstufen waren noch immer ausgeformt und dienten zusammen mit den zugeschneiten Felsen als erstklassige Sprungschanzen.

Ein super Tag, schade dass sich meine Beine nun anfühlen wie Blei... Denn eins kann man nicht verleugnen: Fatbikefahren im Tiefschnee ist aaaaannnnnstrengend!!! Ein Spitzen Wintertraining!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Schneebilder werden nie langweilig...jetz scheint ja langsam alles einzutrudeln von heute 

G.


----------



## Landus (28. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heut den Oko ein paar mal bezwungen. Eindeutig das zur Zeit beste Sportgerät auf dem Hügel



Genau. Und deshalb gabs auch ne kleine Auszeit


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2014)

Na, dein Händy scheint auch mehr Akkukapazität wie mein Kamera zu haben 

G.


----------



## Bumble (28. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heute lachte die Sonne, es war ein super Tag im Pfälzer Wald bei Neustadt.


Unglaubliches Wetter heute, ich hab euch beneidet.

Das darf jetzt ruhig ein paar Tage anhalten.


----------



## josywenig (28. Dezember 2014)

bin zwar heute  nur mit 2,4 zoll Reifen und mit 1,5 bar  unterwegs gewesen - aber auch ein Allmountain kann im Schnee (20 cm Neuschnee) Spass machen und hat noch ordentlich Grip . Aber so ein Fatbike muss ich mal probieren....

Gruß
Josef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2014)

Unsere Dillinger 5 konnten sich Heute auch mal richtig Profilieren 

Das ist die Rodelstrecke auf die Schwarzenberg Hütte bei Hinterstein im Allgäu 



 

 

 

 



Die Rodler hatten keine Chance gegen unsere Fatboy`s


----------



## corra (28. Dezember 2014)

SOOOOOO an alle die die schön im Schnee spielen können , Ihr dürft euch jetzt angucken wie trostlos - traurig - schneelos - berglos meine Sonntags runde war !!

aber ich hab ja meinen schwarzen freund mit 



das ist mein höchster "berg" eine ca 20 meter Tiefe sandgrube die vor Jahren stillgelegt wurde schon als Kind haben wie hier trails gebuddelt 


 

Ha Haaaa ich kann auch spuren ziehen in weichem Untergrund 



hier war es echt Schweine kalt -6



aber fein zu fahren keine leute im wald totale ruhe  jetzt muss nur noch das schnee problem gelöst werden


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> hier war es echt Schweine kalt -6Anhang anzeigen 345925
> passender Mutze zum Bike, keine "hartschale"


----------



## corra (28. Dezember 2014)

ich Fahr bis ca 0grad nur mit helm oder wenns gröber wird , wenn du mir nen Helm sagen kannst der bei nem 65er Schädel noch mit thermo mütze passt werde ich den bestellen 

ich hab zurzeit nen kustom angepassten Bluegrass Golden eye und nen explicit fullface auf tour ist nicht und bei der halbschale passt nichtmal mehr ein buff tuch mit drunter


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2014)

@corra 65cm ist heftig, ich habe ja schon bei 63cm Probleme passende Helme zu finden. Auf der Eurobike bin ich mal rumgelaufen und habe alle L/XL Helme probiert die zu finden waren.... Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd 
Die von Bell sind meist groß genug. Aktuell habe ich den Bell Super (der ist aber schon recht eng am Maximum) und den Bell Variant (bei dem habe ich mehr Luft). Bei mir passt bei beiden eine Helmmütze/Buff drunter. Oder sowas, ist immer noch besser als nur ne Mütze


----------



## Staanemer (28. Dezember 2014)

Viper MX in L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Dezember 2014)

Alpina Mythos passt für 63er Kopf. Mit Buff... Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.;-)


----------



## corra (29. Dezember 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @corra 65cm ist heftig, ich habe ja schon bei 63cm Probleme passende Helme zu finden. Auf der Eurobike bin ich mal rumgelaufen und habe alle L/XL Helme probiert die zu finden waren.... Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd
> Die von Bell sind meist groß genug. Aktuell habe ich den Bell Super (der ist aber schon recht eng am Maximum) und den Bell Variant (bei dem habe ich mehr Luft). Bei mir passt bei beiden eine Helmmütze/Buff drunter. Oder sowas, ist immer noch besser als nur ne Mütze



ich hab auf der eurobike auch fast alle helme auffem Kopf gehabt und da ich den Hartje Vertreter gut kenne hat Bluegrass mir einen gemacht bei dem die innenschale bearbeitet wurde , 
meist sind die helme für grosse Birnen auch noch super hässlich und schwer oder schlecht belüftet


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


>



Der odenwälder Fatbike-Schnee könnte heute FdT werden. 
Helft mit 
Klick mich hart


----------



## meikltschäcksn (29. Dezember 2014)

Kleiner (vielleicht für euch) guter Tip. Bin zur Zeit mit Skihelm unterwegs. Schön war rundrum, und ein bisschen Lüftung haben die Dinger ja auch.


----------



## velopirat (29. Dezember 2014)

Auch bei mir gabs Schnee und eine schöne Ausfahrt 



 

 



Edit: Stimmt @zoomer  Ich war von Vorderfultigen in der Schweiz nach Bern unterwegs und bin dabei dem Wasser gefolgt. Vom Bütschelbach über das Schwarzwasser zur Sense... Durch das Flusstal, umgeben von Sandstein, war ich stets vor dem eisigen Wind geschützt.

Besonders gefreut haben mich meine Schuhe, die haben so einen Filz Innenschuh und ich hatte immer warme Füsse. Über den langen Bikehosen hatte ich Regenhosen montiert, so blieb alles trocken. 

Wahrscheinlich gehe ich morgen wieder auf Tour, mal schauen wohin es mich verschlägt!


----------



## zoomer (29. Dezember 2014)

Macht Lust auf mehr.


Wäre noch schön wenn man dazu schreibt wo man unterwegs war.


----------



## cherokee190 (29. Dezember 2014)

Na geht doch, auch an der Ostsee Küste gab's heute Nacht Schnee und nun den tollsten Sonnenschein.




Bevor der Dunst sich verzogen hat.




Der Sonne entgegen 












Als Erster durch den Neuschnee strengt doch reichlich an und mit starren Antrieb scheinst mir besonders schwer 
Aber Spaß hat's gemacht .....


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. Dezember 2014)

Endlich war Frau Holle auch bei uns





Ampel


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2014)




----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Dezember 2014)

Eeendlich Winter und ich kann mein Puffin artgerecht ausführen. Was für ein Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (29. Dezember 2014)

endlich ist auch bei uns im Norden der lang ersehnte Schnee da


----------



## Bumble (29. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


>


Die Helga schaut auf der 90er Felge grenzwertig breitgezogen aus 

Was gibt's denn über den Reifen zu berichten ? In extrafett gibt den ja leider nicht, oder ?


----------



## criscross (29. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Helga schaut auf der 90er Felge grenzwertig breitgezogen aus
> 
> Was gibt's denn über den Reifen zu berichten ? In extrafett gibt den ja leider nicht, oder ?



stimmt...darum klappts auch nicht mit tubeless auf der Speci Felge 
ansonsten für mich bis jetzt mein bester Fat Reifen...kommt schon recht nah den DHR II ran


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2014)

Meinst du das vom Nässegrip her?

G.


----------



## MTsports (29. Dezember 2014)

Und weil es gestern so schön war und der Schnee noch mehr wurde, ging es heute gleich mal auf ne fast 50km Tour 






 


Mit der besseren Hälfte 

 

 


Schneegestöber könnte uns nichts anhaben


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Dezember 2014)

Mir scheint,an fattys mangelt es bei euch nicht!?


----------



## MTsports (29. Dezember 2014)

Nöööö, da sind schon ein paar wenige im Besitz


----------



## MTsports (29. Dezember 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Das dürfte ein Futterautomat mit Umlenkrollen sein, aber nicht für Giraffen. Wird bei Bedarf runtergekurbelt und die gewünschte Menge herausgelassen.



Danke, 
Denke das wird es wohl sein!


----------



## criscross (29. Dezember 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Und weil es gestern so schön war und der Schnee noch mehr wurde, ging es heute gleich mal auf ne fast 50km Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist der Beutel unter dem Oberrohr selbst geschneidert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (29. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> ist der Beutel unter dem Oberrohr selbst geschneidert ?



Nee, habe ich mir mal mit einer Satteltasche, als es die in Deutschland noch nicht so gab, aus den USA von ner kleinen Schneiderei kommen lassen!


----------



## dukestah (29. Dezember 2014)

ich musste natürlich heute auch ne runde durchs vorerzgebirge radeln. leider wurden die 'langstreckenambitionen' durch bis zu einen halben meter hohe schneeverwehungen arg gebremst, streckenweise war kein vorwärtskommen möglich, selbst schiebend steckte ich stellenweise bis zu den knien im schnee


----------



## corra (29. Dezember 2014)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Na geht doch, auch an der Ostsee Küste gab's heute Nacht Schnee und nun den tollsten Sonnenschein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das jetzt frech ich sitz hier auf der anderren seite und wenn ich meinen hof sauber fege komm ich evtl auf 2cm schnee in denen ich meine reifen abstellen könnte


----------



## Staanemer (29. Dezember 2014)

Fotos, Fotos, Fotos...

Es gibt Tage, an denen sollte man es lassen. Tage, an denen nach der halben Strecke klar wird, dass sogar eine Flasche billiger Whisky vor "Bauer sucht Frau" oder "Wenn Kinder Kinder kriegen" irgendendwie besser gewesen wäre. Oder man setzt sich in den Schuppen, Garage, oder was auch immer, und schaue sich stundenlang, bei einer schönen Flasche Wein und einem Teelicht, wild sinnierend, sein Fatbike an. Das wird wahrscheinlich kein Fremder verstehen, aber wen interessiert das schon...
Das Verhängnis nahm schon am Abend zuvor seine Lauf, als meine Kamera für wenige Minuten in fremde Hände viel. Dem geneigten Betrachter wird es gleich auffallen, andere lesen bis zum Ende, auch nicht schlimm.

Es begann wie eine normale Schneetour, nix Schlimmes. Auf freien Gelände 60-70 km/h Wind, in Böen, Schneeverwehungen, -12 Grad, ist halt so, kenn ich schon seit Jahren und tut nicht weh.





Je tiefer der Schnee, desto weniger Luft im Reifen., so die allgemeine Erkenntnis. Also raus mit der Luft. Nun bahnen sich die ersten Anzeichen ihren unbequemen Weg zur Realität. Zugegeben, aus Versehen habe ich hinten zuviel Luft abgelassen. Trotzdem dürfte das hier nicht passieren: nach 1,5 Stunden Aufstieg, kurz bevor ich oben bin:





Die Dichtmilch "suppt" ungehemmt zwischen Reifenflanke und Felge durch und gefriert schaumig bei den niedrigen Temperaturen am Reifen fest. Daran kann auch die beeindruckende Aussicht nichts ändern:





Etwas nachpumpen hilft aber die Dichtigkeit wieder herzustellen und so geht es frohen Mutes weiter. Nach dem Gipfel folgt eine kurze Abfahrt zu den Kite-Boardern, mitten durch die erstaunten Wanderer und Schlittenzieher. Dann zum Skigebiet. Direkt vor der Skithütte im höchstem Volksauflauf dann die Blamage: die Luft ist raus. Nicht bei mir, nicht hinten, sonder vorne:





Gut, ne windstille ruihige Stelle gesucht und einen Schlauch reingezogen. Was sich beim ersten Pumpen schon angedeutet hat, setzt sich hier fort: irgendwie will die Minipumpe nicht so richtig. Ich pumpe zwar, aber der Widerstand ist viel zu groß für einen leeren Schlauch. Letztendlich geht doch noch genug Luft rein, damit der Reifen in die Felge springt, reicht. Es ist schon spät, ich muss wieder runter. Kurzer Abstecher zu Skipiste. Die Aufforderung eines jungen Boarders die Piste zu "reiten" hat gereitzt, doch die Vernunft hat gesiegt, schliesslich war der Ersatzschlauch schon im Vorderrad im Einsatz und unten müsste man die Strasse wieder hoch gurken.
Also wieder zurück nach oben, die letzten Bergwanderer kommen mir entgegen, ich werde angesprochen, aber ganz ehrlich, meine Stimmung war nicht mehr die Beste, sorry. Die ersten Tiefenmeter flux gerockt, eine Schneeverwehung durchsurft mit einem fettem Grinsen im Gesicht. Und dann schlich sich wippende Unruhe ins Heck ein. Mist zu wenig Luft, so komme ich nicht nach unten. Ich lehne das Rad an eine Bank und pumpe mal wieder. Der Wind pfeift eisig um meine Ohren, meine Zehen am rechten Fuss werden taub vor Kälte, die Sonne schwindet, nervös, nervös...Mein Handschuh friert innerhalb von Sekunden am Lenker fest, beim Abziehen bleiben angefrorene Fusseln zurück, ich Pumpe und der Reifen wird immer schlaffer - Panik - die Pumpe pumpt nicht mehr. Das Ventil ist eingefroren, ich drücke es auf, aber es kommt keine Luft raus. Ende. Ich setze mich auf den Hobel und weiss, es wird den Reifen nur weniger Meter auf der Felge halten. Patz, nach 500 Metern ist Schluss - Schieben...





Schieben? Schön wärs, Tragen ist angesagt. Der Reifen beult sich ein und passt nicht mehr durch die Sitzstreben, so blockiert schleift er nur noch über den Schnee (Zwei Spuren im Schnee, die eine Spur ist meine und die Schleifspur, die ist Deine...) - "§/%"(/§&% - zum Glück hört mich Keiner. Ein Schild, noch 8 km bis zum Auto - ungefähr 10, gefühlt 1000 Meter, über einen von Rinsal vereisten Wanderweg mit platten Spikes ...aaahh- nicht dran denken, nicht dran denken, denk an das Steak zu Hause...
Und erst jetzt fällt mir auf, dass irgendein Vollspacko den Autofokus deaktiviert hat.
Naja, irgendwie wars trotzdem schön.





So freue ich mich auf den Muskelkater. Vom Fahren - nein, vom Laufen - nun ja, vom Pumpen - auf jeden Fall.


----------



## docrobin (29. Dezember 2014)

Das Foto ist zwar nicht der Hit, aber ein Beleg dafür, dass ich heute zum ersten Mal mit dem Fatbike auf die Arbeit gefahren bin. So früh morgens war es herrlich, durch den unberührten Schnee zu fahren. Und ich habe drei Rehe gesehen, die vor mir über den Weg sprangen. Ich glaube, es gibt nur wenige Menschen, die so einen schönen Arbeitsweg haben wie ich  Und die Blicke der Kollegen waren eine Show.


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2014)

@Staanemer Schöne Geschichte. Für uns, nicht für dich. Wie auch immer... nett erzählt und bebildert 
Ich hab mein Fatty auch schon mit zwei platten Reifen auf dem Rücken über den Radweg getragen. Zu meinem Glück nur im Tal, nur bei 0 und nicht bei -12°, und nur bis zur nächsten Straße, da Rettung mit dem Auto nahte. 8km bei den Temperaturen den Berg runter war sicher nicht lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (29. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch leise lachen müssen ... Nette Geschichte, manchmal verliert man eben. Es kommen auch wieder andere Tage


----------



## SirQuickly (30. Dezember 2014)

Nette Geschichte.
Genial is auch das wilde Pumpen mit einer kleinen Notpumpe in so einem Fall....
Mir ist das auch schon aufm Blomberg passiert. Gottseidank hatten wir da Luftpatronen dabei,gell @MTsports ?


----------



## Pimper (30. Dezember 2014)

Coole story .

Meine ersten zwei Fahrten nach geglückter Tubeless-Operation bin ich mit der Standpumpe auf dem Rücken gefahren, weil ich ähnliche Szenarien auf mich zukommen sah. Glücklicherweise war es bei mir zwar einigermaßen dicht, aber die Minipumpe kann man bei einer Ausfahrt mit dem Fatbike nun wirklich zu Hause lassen. 

Um nicht zu sagen: Bei einer Fatbike-Ausfahrt eine Minipumpe mitzuführen ist so, als wenn man einen Hummer fährt und ein Reagenzglas mit Benzin dabei hat, falls der Tank alle ist.

Nachdem sicher war, dass beide Reifen dicht sind, fahre ich immernoch mit drei bis vier CO2-Patronen in der Tasche.Damit kann man ruhigen Gewissens auch in die klirrende Kälte starten. Allerdings ist's hier bei uns nur so um die -4°C. Minus 12 ist schon heftig...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2014)

Oh mei  Da schwinden meine Tublessgedanken ja gleich wieder 

G.


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Der odenwälder Fatbike-Schnee könnte heute FdT werden.
> Helft mit
> Klick mich hart



Hat ja wohl geklappt


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hat ja wohl geklappt



Schön 
Merci für die Likes


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Dezember 2014)

Minipumpe zu Hause lassen ist auch Quatsch. Zum Luftdruck anpassen immer wichtig. Wenn man mal für den Uphill Luft rausgelassen hat, muss man für nen steinigen Downhill auch mal was nachpumpen. ich habe auch schon im freien Feld komplette Fatbikereifen aufgepumpt (immer die der anderen ), ist anstrengend, geht aber auch. Auch tubeless  Mit den Nexties habe ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung, aber ich denke, der Reifen sitzt so fest auf der Felge, dass man den selbst platt noch weiterfahren könnte. Aufpumpen, den Rest erledigt die Dichtmilch. Aber es gibt natürlich immer Grenzen, wo eben nur tragen hilft... Sorry für OT, hab gerade kein neues Bild...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2014)

Fätbikereifen mit ner Pumpoe aufzupumpen, die in den Camalback paßt, ist jetzt auch net so der Aufwand. Aber bei -12Grad hat die Dichtmilch wohl nur noch wenig Funktion!? 
Mein Hauptproblem wäre eher den Reifen überhaupt von der Felge zu brigen ...das war bei diesen Tublessreadykomponenten schon bei normalen Temperaturen ein Kraftakt 

G.


----------



## Staanemer (30. Dezember 2014)

Angeblich ist die Notubes bis -35 Grad geeignet, angeblich. Das Problem ist aber nicht die Temperatur, selbst im Keller bei 19 Grad suppt das Zeug haltlos aus der Reifenflanke bei Minderdruck. Ich kanns noch nicht genau sagen, da mir das natürlich immer unterwegs ohne Manometer passiert. Bei 0,4 bar bin ich Samstag noch Wanderwege ohne wildes Gelände ohne Verlusst gefahren.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2014)

wird Zeit für ein Fat-mini-Pume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (30. Dezember 2014)

Wieder ansteigende Temp. da musste ich den Vormittag noch schnell mal nutzen, bevor der ganze Schnee wieder weg ist.




Stellenweise kommt der aufgeweichte Waldboden wieder durch 




Mitten drin ist die Winterwelt noch in Ordnung.




Das war es dann mit Schnee in diesem Jahr für den Norden


----------



## cluso (30. Dezember 2014)

Süss was da liegt...


----------



## corra (30. Dezember 2014)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Wieder ansteigende Temp. da musste ich den Vormittag noch schnell mal nutzen, bevor der ganze Schnee wieder weg ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und ich hab 6 grad und nieselregen wird nicht besser ................. aber 4 Wochenenden im Harz sind gebucht hoffen wir das das wenigstens da kalt bleibt


----------



## cherokee190 (30. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> aber 4 Wochenenden im Harz sind gebucht hoffen wir das das wenigstens da kalt bleibt



Früher bin ich regelmäßig mit Motorrad in den Harz, sollte mich wohl auch mal zum Radfahren dorthin begeben. Wir sind jetzt bei 4°C und ebenfalls leichtem Niesel. Seit heute früh taut es rapide weg.


----------



## BigJohn (30. Dezember 2014)

In Franken schneits immer noch und ich schaue mit Schal und Rotznase zum Fenster raus.


----------



## lirasi (30. Dezember 2014)

ich hab seit einer Woche doch mein Single Scoop. Noch keinen m bewegt :-(
und mein Arzt hat mir wegen dem Infekt noch bis WE Sportverbot erteilt....*sniefz*


----------



## tgs (30. Dezember 2014)

a snowride a day keep the doctor away


----------



## SirQuickly (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich war heute auch nochmal draussen



TeaTime


----------



## muschi (30. Dezember 2014)

Steinigt mich, ja das ist ein Fehlerbild.
Das ist erstmal seit ich im August das Fääääääät bestellt habe, das ich mich darüber ärgere zu warten.
Jetzt habe ich aus lauter Frust auch noch umgestellt, und hoffe das ich mich mit dem neuen Termin gebauchpinselt fühlen darf.

Ich will doch auch nur spielen.

Wenn es euch zu sehr beleidigt, Mods bitte löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (30. Dezember 2014)

Na dann drücken wir eben mal ein Auge zu, hast ja auch net so viel Schnee 

Wird jeden Tag besser und es möchte hier garnicht mehr aufhören 
Zum Teil musste ich weil es so genial war den ein oder anderen Weg zweimal fahren


----------



## docrobin (30. Dezember 2014)

Auf meiner heutigen Fahrt ins Büro schien sogar die Sonne! Schade, dass ich keine richtige Kamera dabei hatte. Hätte sich gelohnt.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2014)

Brrr....bei uns hats Frost pur. Ohne 2 paar Socken und 5 Glühwein im Blut braucht man garnet anfangen zu fahren








Selbst als ich heut des Fahrrad aus dem Auto geholt hab, das in der Garage stand, war noch kiloweise des Eis von Vorgestern dran 







G.


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2014)

schieb mal ein paar von den überzähligen Minusgraden zu uns rüber, hier taut's schon wieder


----------



## dukestah (30. Dezember 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> a snowride a day keep the doctor away
> Anhang anzeigen 346400


Wie funktionieren deine Bremsen bei diesem Wetter? Ich hatte mit Sinter Belägen doch einige Überraschungsmomente...


----------



## tgs (30. Dezember 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> Wie funktionieren deine Bremsen bei diesem Wetter? Ich hatte mit Sinter Belägen doch einige Überraschungsmomente...


Bremsen  , keine Ahnung  , bremse nicht im Schnee .

Spass beiseite, Bremsen gehen super. Kein Quietschen, keine verzögerte Bremsung, packen zu, dass sich die Brüder Bud + Lou in den Schnee fräsen.

P.S.
Benutze meine Bremsen im Schnee wirklich nur sehr hömeophatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (30. Dezember 2014)

Servus,
@dukestah: habe gerade manchmal extrem verkürzten Druckpunkt mit Shimano Saint u SLX (Beläge müssten an der SLX Resin u an der Saint Alligator organisch sein). Glaube das liegt an den Kolbendichtungen am Sattel.
Hatte nach einer 200Hm Abfahrt mit sehr feuchtem Untergrund bei -9° nach kurzer Pause bei starkem Wind auch Komplett festgefrorene Bremsscheiben, die sich dann mit einem kurzen Ruck lösten. Manchmal is auch nen richtiger Eisfilm auf der Hope Stahlscheibe und die Bremse geht ganz kurz quasi gar nicht…..
Bremse kurz Schleifen lassen u sie beisst wieder zackig und Druckpunkt is auch wieder normal.
Bin auch bisher viel im Winter unterwegs gewesen, aber so krasse Phänomene hatte ich selten…
Mit dem 1x10 Antrieb mit 26Z Vorne u 11-36 hinten komme ich im Mittelgebirge gut klar - denke das bleibt so.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage aus Franken:













Grüße

harni


----------



## Bikebetti (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Heute im Rheingau



Gruß bikebetti


----------



## velopirat (30. Dezember 2014)

Auch ich war heute wieder unterwegs, diesmal auf der "Blueme" bei Thun. Auf 1400m hatte es doch etwas zu viel Schnee, ein Vorwärtskommen war nur dank den Schneeschuhspuren möglich oder wenn es steil durch den Wald ging . Weiter unten hat es dann richtig Spass gemacht mit meinem Blizzard!


----------



## dukestah (31. Dezember 2014)

harni schrieb:


> Servus,
> @dukestah: habe gerade manchmal extrem verkürzten Druckpunkt mit Shimano Saint u SLX (Beläge müssten an der SLX Resin u an der Saint Alligator organisch sein). Glaube das liegt an den Kolbendichtungen am Sattel.
> Hatte nach einer 200Hm Abfahrt mit sehr feuchtem Untergrund bei -9° nach kurzer Pause bei starkem Wind auch Komplett festgefrorene Bremsscheiben, die sich dann mit einem kurzen Ruck lösten. Manchmal is auch nen richtiger Eisfilm auf der Hope Stahlscheibe und die Bremse geht ganz kurz quasi gar nicht…..
> Bremse kurz Schleifen lassen u sie beisst wieder zackig und Druckpunkt is auch wieder normal.
> Bin auch bisher viel im Winter unterwegs gewesen, aber so krasse Phänomene hatte ich selten…


jo, genauso wars bei meiner bremse auch, ich hab dann versucht die bremse ständig ein wenig zu bewegen, ging dann besser aber kalte finger war das nächste problem


----------



## aju (31. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es wird allmählich langweilig, aber ich hab hier ein paar Schneebilder von heute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier noch ein Foto von dieser Tour:


----------



## sevens4 (31. Dezember 2014)

Heute Morgen eine kleine Schneetour gemacht


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Dezember 2014)

aju schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Foto von dieser Tour:



Weil ich heute nicht fahren kann ... und mir das Bild so gut gefallen hat ....
Hab es mal ein wenig bearbeitet (bitte nicht hauen)


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Dezember 2014)

To much


----------



## Ragnarim (31. Dezember 2014)

war gestern auch spielen, hatte ja nur -4 Grad... heute dafür schon wieder +5 o.0


----------



## corra (31. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (31. Dezember 2014)

Letzte Tour 2014, was für ein Jahres Ende


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2014)

Ja der Vorteil am Winter...man kann sein Rad überall hinstellen zum Fotomachen 

G.


----------



## dadsi (31. Dezember 2014)

artgerechte Haltung:


----------



## Dr.Struggle (31. Dezember 2014)

Da ich eigentlich immer die Herausforderung beim biken suche,also was die Fahrbarkeit an Trails so betrifft,bin ich praktisch nie im Wald unterwegs der nur 300m von meinem Haus weg beginnt.Zu flach und langweilig...
Aber jetzt mit dem Fatbike und genügend Schnee bin ich mal wieder da rein und muß sagen hat echt Spaß gemacht,richtig schönes,entspanntes biken und dazu die Verwunderung das man über den Schnee einfach so drüberwalzt


----------



## hoodride (31. Dezember 2014)

dadsi schrieb:


> artgerechte Haltung:
> Anhang anzeigen 346716




Schön, dass Du viel Spaß mit meinem Rad hast!

Hätte ich gewusst, dass es so schneit


----------



## harni (31. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal eine meiner Ausfahrten der letzten Tage in Franken in nem Video zamgeschnippelt


heute bin ich bei ca 30cm Pappschnee allerdings gelegentlich mal an die Grenzen gestossen, wo dann nix mehr ging. Sobald es aber nur leicht bergab geht, oder schonmal jemand gelaufen ist, läuft die Kiste wieder….
Frisch verschneiten, steilen Wiesenhang runterdüsen ging super...
Hat Spaß gemacht .





Gruß

harni


----------



## letoo (1. Januar 2015)

hier braucht`s noch ein  Baum (zum abstellen)


----------



## 1817 (1. Januar 2015)

allen hier!

Impressionen von unserer Silvester-fahrt, da kommt die Musik gut!






erst mal nach oben, auf unseren Hausberg dem Peilstein









schöner Handschuh 




oben




und dann im Tiefschnee owe!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wird Zeit für ein Fat-mini-Pume


Kann man mit einer Kartusche nen fatbikereifen voll bekommen,oder wie muß man sich das vorstellen?
Hab sowas noch nicht getestet,glaube ich besorg mir so eine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. Januar 2015)

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass ein Kartusche nicht reicht. 2 müssen es schon sein. Auf die Dauer etwas teuer, zumal wenn man so wie ich oft in Belgien unterwegs ist mit vielen Dornen von Hecken und Streuchern. Hab mir vor einiger Zeit die Topeak Turbo Morph zugelegt. Passt noch gut in einen Rucksack/Trink-Rucksack und hat eine ordentliche Pumpleistung. Ist natürlich nichts für Grammfeilscher, aber beim Fatty macht das eh nix.
Dazu dann noch die selbstklebenden Flicken von Park Tool und gut is.


----------



## criscross (1. Januar 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/Stück-CO2-Kaps...8&qid=1420125357&sr=8-4&keywords=airchamp+pro

Hier gibts die in der Familienpackung recht günstig


----------



## Pimper (1. Januar 2015)

Schnee wird immer krimineller. Ausfahrten haben langsam Expeditionscharakter, bei denen Lou und Bud an ihre Grenzen kommen. Aber ab morgen soll ja die große Schmelze kommen. Heute nochmal den Schnee genossen:


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Januar 2015)

Servus

Ich hab mir diese Druckluft-Kartuschen geholt , da relativiert sich der Preis etwas gegenüber den teuren Original-Kartuschen.

Bei  e b a y  suchen :   "	@50 x 16g CO2 Kapseln mit Gewinde für Fahrradpumpen	"


----------



## madone (1. Januar 2015)

Heute wäre ich auch unterwegs gewesen ... wenn meine Kurbel schon da wäre ... und wehe das taut wieder weg


----------



## Pimper (1. Januar 2015)

> Hab mir vor einiger Zeit die Topeak Turbo Morph zugelegt.



Hab die _Mega Morph_ zu Hause. Die kann man sich zur Not auch um den Rücken hängen (Umhängetasche ist sogar dabei). Unterwegs fahr ich aber nur mit mehreren 16-Gramm-Patronen. Eine reicht nicht ganz aus, nimmt einem aber enorm Pumparbeit ab, falls man Patronen mit Pumpe kombiniert.(Vielleicht reicht ja eine 20-Gramm-Patrone; hab's noch nicht probiert.) Eine _Turbo Morph_ als Fatbikepumpe für unterwegs ist eine ganz gute Idee, wenn man Patronen nicht benutzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Christopher (1. Januar 2015)

Argh..will auch mal frischen Schnee und nicht nur verharschte Reste!

Heute im Wald bei Drei Annen Hohne, Zillierbachtalsperre.
Das ganze trotz 500m ü.NN bei +3°...das meiste H²O hatte eindeutig den falschen Aggregatzustand.


 

 

 

 

 

 

Etwas Rampenlicht für das Muffin.


 

Das härteste Los hat aber der arme Kerl, hat schon voll die Schlagseite.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Stück-CO2-Kapseln-Gewinde-Luftpumpen/dp/B004S0EYBY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1420125357&sr=8-4&keywords=airchamp pro
> 
> Hier gibts die in der Familienpackung recht günstig


Direkt bestellt!
Danke.......


----------



## dukestah (1. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte mich von der Sonne heute auch zu einer kleinen trail Tour verleiten lassen, von Eis, gefrorenem Matsch, matschigen Matsch, Schnee über Pfützen bis Schlamm war als dabei und brachte vor allem den Lou am Vorderrad deutlich an seine Grenzen, Spurtreue war größtenteils nicht mehr gegeben.
Aber der GC an Hinterrad hatte zumindest an einem langen matschigen Anstieg mehr Grip als der 3,8er Knard eines zufällig getroffenen anderen Fatbikefahrers


----------



## Staanemer (1. Januar 2015)

Es war einmal... viele gute Erzählungen beginnen mit "Es was einmal...". Man weiß dann schon vorher, dass eine schöne Geschichte folgt und sie gut ausgehen wird. Hier folgt keine Geschichte, sondern eine riesen Sauerei und trotzdem haben die Leser jetzt eine positive Erwartungshaltung 

Das ist die Tour mit @wartool von gestern. Kann man das jetzt eine Tour der Rhein-Main Gruppe nennen?


Fattydouble auf dem Altkönig





Lasst Euch von dem Frost an den Bäumen nicht täuschen, der Schnee ist schon ordentlch nass und pappig. Der Boden recht warm, der Schnee rutscht auf dem Boden einfach weg. Ein Umstand, mit dem Chris bergab erstaunlich gut zurecht kommt. Ich weniger.





Trotzdem eine Runde ganz nach meinem Geschmack, schön (schnee)technisch, mal schieben, mal tragen, mal nen halben Meter versinken.




Zwei Fatty im Schnee mal ganz anders. Eines müsste mal geputzt werden 





Da hat die Sau wohl kein Schwein gehabt.





Das Ende der Sauerei. Putzhilfe gesucht.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2015)

Die Frage ob Frauen auf Fatbikes stehen, muß ich mittlerweile definitiv mit ja beantworten   

Endlich sind bei uns auch die fiesen Minusgrade Geschichte und die Trails in besten Bergauf- und Bergabzustand 
Krass wie man zum Oko zum Skifahren fahren kann..krank die Leute 

Hinterm Landus ist auch noch immer ein bemittleidenswürdiger Trekkingradfahrer...ähhh, Trekkingtrailbikefahrer 
Drum war auch immer Zeit mal ein Foto zu machen...schmale Reifen gehn einfach net 













Verdammt die Turmspitze hatte Sonne







G.


----------



## Optimizer (2. Januar 2015)

Ein bissel spät, aber von mir an euch alle noch ein frohes fattes Neues Jahr!


----------



## chriiss (2. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2015)

Ne...ich niiiiemals...und der Landus normalerweise auch net. Aber manchmal ist Skibrille besser wie nix. Ich hatte gestern soagar meinen Helm vergessen 

G.


----------



## duke209 (2. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Frage ob Frauen auf Fatbikes stehen, muß ich mittlerweile definitiv mit ja beantworten
> 
> Endlich sind bei uns auch die fiesen Minusgrade Geschichte und die Trails in besten Bergauf- und Bergabzustand
> Krass wie man zum Oko zum Skifahren fahren kann..krank die Leute
> ...




Find ich klasse das ihr tatsächlich zu dritt Blizzard's geordert habt und damit zusammen unterwegs seit! Würd mir auch gefallen.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Find ich klasse das ihr tatsächlich zu dritt Blizzard's geordert habt und damit zusammen unterwegs seit! Würd mir auch gefallen.



Bis zu dem Tag wo wir die erste Tour damit gefahren sind, dachten wir alle noch...was haben wir getan  
Aber wir sind ja jetzt schoh zu viert mit den Fätis und der Fünfte wird wohl sein 29er SSPorjekt überspringen und sich das Canyon holen. Also alle werden der Reihe nach infiziert 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaga78 (2. Januar 2015)

Da es Heute so schön war und die Regierung eine Kerzerl Party veranstaltete  suchte ich das Weite, soll heissen Fatty ans Auto geschnallt und ab ins Hintergebirge


 
Dort angekommen gings erst mal ein Stück auf Asphalt gen Schnee. Die Leute gucken schon blöd wenn die im Winter ein Auto mit Radträger sehen, erst recht wenn da eins mit so dicken Reifen drauf ist, Teufelszeug



 

Erste Rast, ist schon Cool einfach das Bike beim absteigen stehen lassen 
Weiter richtung Trail, so zumindest dachte ich an dieser Stelle: 


 
Es gab schon ein paar Spuren von Tourengehern, aber mit dem Bike kam ich nicht mal einen Meter weit  Ich schaffte es gerade bis zur Tafel Wie gesagt, nach ein paar Meter schieben hatte ich keine Lust mehr und habe umgedreht, Runterfahren ging so, aber auch nicht wirklich, es war einfach zu viel Schnee, ich bin voll eingesunken. Liegt sicher auch an meinem Kampfgewicht (Ultraschwer) 
Ich habe dann bei einem Haus mit sympatischen Namen eine kleine Rast gemacht und Tee getrunken. 


 


 
Und wieder Raus aus dem Tal.


 
An dieser Stelle wollte ich auf die andere Seite des Baches, aber nicht auf die Art von @Knusberflogge sondern ich habe mir ne Brücke gesucht Verlockend wärs schon gewesen da durch zu fahren
Aber auch hier wieder, kaum zu fahren, und tiefe Spurrillen eines Jeeps. 


 
Ich bin dort aber ein Stück raufgefahren. Leider war hier auch neben der Spurrille schluss mit Lustig 



Und auf wiedersehen Schneestrasse

Schen Wars! 
Was mir Heute aufgefallen ist: 

Könnte es sein das der Bulldozer doch nicht so der Reifen für Schnee ist? So ist der Grip nicht schlecht, um nicht zu sagen Toll, aber im Tiefschnee würde ich sagen zum Vergessen, oder ist das bei den 45Nrth oder Surly auch so? 
Die Mallets sind zwar die besten Klickies für meinen Geschmack, aber in den Füssen war mir Kalt, obwohl wir um die 0°C hatten. Also kommen Flats mit ordentlichen Schuhen. @scylla gab einen Tipp mit den Adidas, ich glaub die werd ich mal ansehen. 
Und im Schnee brauchts keine Fedegabel, auf den Waldboden mit Wurzeln und am Schotter habe ich diese vermisst, am Schnee absolut nicht. Ich werde trotzdem eine kaufen. 
Ansonsten ein Tolles Bike, bin echt froh nun Fat zu Biken

Grüße


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das der Bulldozer doch nicht so der Reifen für Schnee ist? So ist der Grip nicht schlecht, um nicht zu sagen Toll, aber im Tiefschnee würde ich sagen zum Vergessen, oder ist das bei den 45Nrth oder Surly auch so?



Der Bulldozer hat einfach recht flache Stollen, die zu allem Übel auch noch extrem angeschrägt sind in Laufrichtung. Im weichen Schnee am Hinterrad versagt der total. Der Surly Nate geht ganz ordentlich, Lou dürfte nochmal eine Klasse drauf legen, falls du den in deinen Rahmen hinten rein bekommst (bei meinem Fatty passt das leider nicht).


----------



## Pugy (3. Januar 2015)

Hier ein kleiner, leicht verspäteter Beitrag von meiner Silvesterausfahrt in der Dresdner Heide vor der Großen Schmelze


----------



## Holland (3. Januar 2015)

Jaga78 schrieb:


> Die Mallets sind zwar die besten Klickies für meinen Geschmack, aber in den Füssen war mir Kalt, obwohl wir um die 0°C hatten. Also kommen Flats mit ordentlichen Schuhen. @scylla gab einen Tipp mit den Adidas, ich glaub die werd ich mal ansehen.



Meine Empfehlung für einen Winterstiefel auf dem Bike: Salomon Chilly. Den bekommt man oft für ca. 70 EUR in Supermärkten.
Recht ähnlich ist der "Snowtrip".

pro: Ist wasserdicht und durch Thinsulate-Fütterung schön warm bei Temperaturen weiter unter 0°C. Die Sohle ist relativ weich und griffig, hat aber ein flaches Profil mit breiten Stollen, weshalb der sich auf den Flags nicht so "verhakt" wie zB ein Wanderstiefel. Das Pedal sollte eher breit sein und dünne Pins aufweisen.

cons: Wenig Gefühl auf dem Pedal durch dicke Sohle. Der Schaft ist einen Tick zu hoch. Sitzt wg. der einfachen Schnürung eher locker am Fuss.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## 0plan (3. Januar 2015)

Lustige Sache, so ein Rad, wollte ich schon laengst mal ausprobieren:



Der Sattel 2cm weiter hinten hat den Grip bei mir in erstaunlichem Masse verbessert.
Ich hatte Strassenschuhe aus Leder von Kickers an - recht dicke, so gut wie gar nicht profilierte Gummisohle. In Kombi mit Skisocken echt super.


----------



## loui-w (3. Januar 2015)




----------



## Sleyvas (3. Januar 2015)

loui-w schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347363



...Irgendwie fühlt mein armes Würstchen sich gerade wieder besonders magersüchtig. Aber bei 2.1 vs 4.8 ist es einfach hoffnungslos


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2015)

Arrg..die Breitenkombi hatten wir heute auch fast so...dummerweise hatte ich nicht die Dillinger   Aber ohne Spikes wäre man bei uns heut kaum einen Meter gekommen 

G.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (3. Januar 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> ...Irgendwie fühlt mein armes Würstchen sich gerade wieder besonders magersüchtig. Aber bei 2.1 vs 4.8 ist es einfach hoffnungslos


Pure Einbildung,man hat keinerlei Vorteile mit dem Fatty im Schnee behaupten die selbsternannten "Experten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2015)

Bergauf hab ich mein Schmalspurad heute verflucht   

G.


----------



## 1817 (3. Januar 2015)

is alles nur Einbildung, das es im Schnee leichter geht, oder


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2015)

loui-w schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347363



Genau in der Kombination waren wir heute auch unterwegs im dicksten Schneetreiben in der Pfalz.
Sieht schon etwas lustig aus nebeneinander 

PS: der Experte meint... beide haben überlebt und hatten Spaß. Auch wenn die einige Winter alten Nokian Reifen teils doch ein wenig das Nachsehen hatten gegen gespikete Lou und Nate. Trotzdem alles fahrbar.


----------



## SirQuickly (3. Januar 2015)

Heute unterwegs zwischen Regen und Schnee:



Mit der Dunkelheit wurde es unangenehm


----------



## Sleyvas (3. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Genau in der Kombination waren wir heute auch unterwegs im dicksten Schneetreiben in der Pfalz.
> Sieht schon etwas lustig aus nebeneinander
> 
> PS: der Experte meint... beide haben überlebt und hatten Spaß. Auch wenn die einige Winter alten Nokian Reifen teils doch ein wenig das Nachsehen hatten gegen gespikete Lou und Nate. Trotzdem alles fahrbar.



Extrafett und extradürr nebeneinander ist schon sehr amüsant  (Erster Eindruck der Spikes ist übrigens auch klasse)

Die Nichtexpertin meint: sie hatte auf jeden Fall ihren Spaß, muss sich beim Fahren aber deutlich mehr abmühen, als mit dem Dickrad. Da interessieren Spurrinnen oder "Schneekanten" kaum und werden unbemerkt plattgewalzt, das Schmalspurradl steht davon stellenweise schon quer. Und wenn das Dicke rutscht, dann viel gutmütiger und mit weniger Kippfaktor durch die Walzen. Bloß wenns eisig wird, sind die Spikes wohl etwas von Vorteil aber das ließe sich beim Fatbike ja auch einrichten. Die Experten, die meinen ein Fatbike biete im Schnee keine Vorteile, sind imho noch keins gefahren oder reden sich was ein.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Januar 2015)

@Jaga78 : was ist das fuer ein Auto, welches du faehrst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (3. Januar 2015)

Ich tippe auf einen Insignia.


----------



## Jaga78 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

@SirQuickly wenn ich mir den letzten Anhang ansehe, da würds mich auch nicht nehr freuen aber respekt das du da rausfährst. 
@scylla das mit den abgeflachten Stollen dachte ich mir schon, das es aber so eine auswirkung hat aber der schnee ist eh schon wieder so gut wie weg. Ev. kann ich mal einen anderen Reifen testen?

@Holland danke für den Tipp mit den Salomon. Ich habe daraufhin gestern gleich mal die grossen Sporthändler bei uns in der City gestürmt und bin dann beim einer in Österreich neuen Englischen Ramsch Kette auf ein super Schnäppchen gestossen. 
7 Summit Zugspitze, ist gefüttert und halbhoch, mit 36 ocken auch günstig mit Vibram Sohle und wenn er zu kalt ist, ich hätte eh einen neuen Wanderschuh benötigt.  

@dogdaysunrise ja ist ein Opel Insignia Kombi.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Extrafett und extradürr nebeneinander ist schon sehr amüsant  (Erster Eindruck der Spikes ist übrigens auch klasse)
> 
> Die Nichtexpertin meint: sie hatte auf jeden Fall ihren Spaß, muss sich beim Fahren aber deutlich mehr abmühen, als mit dem Dickrad. Da interessieren Spurrinnen oder "Schneekanten" kaum und werden unbemerkt plattgewalzt, das Schmalspurradl steht davon stellenweise schon quer. Und wenn das Dicke rutscht, dann viel gutmütiger und mit weniger Kippfaktor durch die Walzen. Bloß wenns eisig wird, sind die Spikes wohl etwas von Vorteil aber das ließe sich beim Fatbike ja auch einrichten. Die Experten, die meinen ein Fatbike biete im Schnee keine Vorteile, sind imho noch keins gefahren oder reden sich was ein.



Genau auch unser Eindruck. Mit normalen Spikereifen ist man nur auf absolutem Blankeis überlegen. Auf jeder anderen Eisfläche punktet das Fäti...und von der Mehransträngung mit normalen Rädern brauchmer garnet erst anfangen

Garnet so leicht den passenden Zweitlaufradsatz für die Dillinger im Netz zu finden

G.


----------



## 0plan (4. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Genau in der Kombination waren wir heute auch unterwegs im dicksten Schneetreiben in der Pfalz.
> Sieht schon etwas lustig aus nebeneinander
> 
> PS: der Experte meint... beide haben überlebt und hatten Spaß. Auch wenn die einige Winter alten Nokian Reifen teils doch ein wenig das Nachsehen hatten gegen gespikete Lou und Nate. Trotzdem alles fahrbar.



So einen Vergleich habe ich hier auch:



Der sehr sportliche und wagemutige Kollege mit dem Fully hat sich wacker geschlagen, musste aber bergauf sehr viel im Laufschritt schieben und ist bergab auf ""letzter Rille" unterwegs gewesen, waehrend das Fatbike sehr kommod beherrschbar war.


----------



## Adieu (4. Januar 2015)

Echt coole Bilder hier. Macht mächtig Lust auf Raus 
Was der Frühling für saisonelle Biker ist, ist der Schnee für Fatbiker  (ich glaube dies gilt sogar für ganzjahres Farbiger - nicht?)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Januar 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Nachzügler-Bilder von unserer Tour am letzten Wochenende:



Hinweis: es ging links ums Eck... das Fatbike hat´s gepackt!




First line... ein besonderer Genuss...

Photos wie so oft stilvoll von @aju in Szene gesetzt...


----------



## Pimper (4. Januar 2015)

> First line... ein besonderer Genuss...



Exzellent........so isses...

Kurz off topic: Wie machen sich die Felgen ? Sind die steif ? Bei der extremen Pfeilung bleibt kein Schnee auf der Felge liegen oder ? Ich liebäugel mit dieser Eigenschaft...


----------



## McSlow (4. Januar 2015)

In Franken is schon wieder Tauwetter. Schade...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Januar 2015)

Pimper schrieb:


> Kurz off topic: Wie machen sich die Felgen ? Sind die steif ? Bei der extremen Pfeilung bleibt kein Schnee auf der Felge liegen oder ? Ich liebäugel mit dieser Eigenschaft...


Ja, das Dreiecks-Profil verhindert in der Tat, dass sich Schnee drauf ablegen kann. Steif sind die Felgen schon ohne Einspeichung, das komplette Laufrad ist seehr steif. Bisher nur gute Erfahrungen. Tubeless ist ein Gedicht mit den Dingern.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2015)

Die Jungs wollten mich bissl ärgern. Kam eben per WhatsApp....  





...hat geklappt! 

@derSchlosser
@bamtobam1979 

Bei mir hat´s nur für einen kurzen Spaziergang gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (4. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Jungs wollten mich bissl ärgern. Kam eben per WhatsApp....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich ärgere Dich erst morgen. Meine Speicherkarte ist im Auto und ich hab gerade einfach keine Bock, sie zu holen.


----------



## bamtobam1979 (4. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Jungs wollten mich bissl ärgern. Kam eben per WhatsApp....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wird Zeit das du wieder Fit wirst! Du hast auf jeden Fall gefehlt!!!


----------



## gpzmandel (4. Januar 2015)

Marco ist das nicht dein Fat Bike und wo sind die beiden welches Gipfelkreuz ist das? Grüße Maik


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2015)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Marco ist das nicht dein Fat Bike und wo sind die beiden welches Gipfelkreuz ist das? Grüße Maik


Hi Maik!
Nö, ich habe doch die Salsa-Gabel drinne.
Das waren Schwager und Kumpel am Feldbergkreuz, welches mein Schwager im Auftrag der Gemeinde gebaut hat.






Viele Grüße


----------



## schrabinski (4. Januar 2015)

*Go west - auf der Flucht vorm neuen Jahr

Ich bin der Meinung, es bietet sich in der Zeit zwischen den Jahren nicht nur an, eben jene zu wechseln - wobei man diesbezüglich sowieso nicht(lange) umhin kann – sondern auch den gewohnten Grund auf dem man fährt. In diesem Sinne sind Robert, Martn und ich am Silvestertag auf ein Neues aus unseren Dachstuben gekrabbelt, das gut bepackte Fatbike unterm Hintern, und nahmen Kurs aufs Erzgebirge. Dort sind wir zwar in gewissem Sinne ebenfalls beheimatet, um unseren weichen Pneus wöchentlich den Auslauf zu gewähren, welchen sie für einen reinen und gesunden Gummi-Teint benötigen, nur hatten wir just vier Tage Zeit und wollten diese nutzen, weiter gen Westen zu dringen als das bei einer Tagestour möglich ist. Das schöne Vogtland schwebte, die Richtung weisend, im Raum, doch würde wohl der Schnee bestimmen wie weit wir kämen.
Frau Holle hatte es die letzten Tage gut gemeint und so rollten wir durch schönsten Winterwald.
Abseits der Loipen mussten wir uns jedoch selbst bergab ordentlich ins Zeug legen, um überhaupt voran zu kommen. Der ein oder andere Reifen wurde entlüftet, auf dass Traktion über uns komme und dann hieß es munter drauf los stampfen. Tiefe, gefrorene Harvesterspuren unter all dem Schnee gestalteten die Fahrtrichtung sehr zufällig und äußerst lustig!





anrüchige Tendenzen bei Pane Dinse by Schrabinski, on Flickr




bridge over troubled water by Schrabinski, on Flickr

Nach einigen Stunden hatten wir den Sumpf durchfahren und uns darauf geeinigt bei nun einsetzendem Nieselregen die Fahrt auf festerem Grund fortzusetzen, damit wir unseren Heimatbegriff möglichst schnell erweitern könnten.
Wobei festerer Grund in diesem Falle bedeutete, dass unter dem tiefen, schwer fahrbaren Schnee Asphalt lag. Die Nacht hatte uns längst ummantelt und der Regen fror die Landschaft schön. Bald erreichten wir die Landstraße von Flaje nach Kliny. Dort hatte der Tiefschnee ein Ende, doch dafür gab es herrliches Blitzeis. Ich hatte die Tücke wegen meiner Spikereifen gar nicht bemerkt – die Freunde machten sich des öfteren leicht und hielten die Luft an …
Der Magen knurrte gewaltig und wir freuten uns auf ein oppulentes Mahl in der letzten Nacht des Jahres. Das sah der Nachbar leider anders. Denn wo auch immer wir in Kliny fragten, sagte man uns, heute gäbe es keine Bewirtung, denn schließlich sei Silvester. Alleinunterhalter ölten ihre Stimmen, die Beschallungstechnik wurde geprüft und geistiges Getränk aus Kellerverliesen herbeigeschafft. Immerhin wieder etwas gelernt: in Böhmen scheint der Jahreswechsel ein rein flüssiges Fest zu sein. Ein wenig abgeschlagen durch die Nichterfüllung unserer Magengelüste fuhren wir unmotiviert weiter durch den Ort und fanden Gott sei gepriesen eine kleine Pension mit AC/DC auf Anschlag, warmer Suppe und kalten Schnitzeln. Der Wirt schien mir auch ein rechter Schelm, denn das unverspiegelte Toilettenfenster, welches bis auf Kniehöhe herab reichte, zeigte genau auf den Parkplatz hinaus und das Licht wurde per Bewegungsmelder gesteuert – also schön still sitzen, hehe.
So gestärkt traten wir wieder in den Eisregen hinaus und machten uns auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Schlafplatz. Gegen 22:00 fanden wir eine formidable Schutzhütte auf einer Anhöhe oberhalb von Mnisek. Da wurde geprostet und gekocht, während es draußen windete und die Augen schlossen sich erst gegen 2 Uhr morgens.




Holdes Eiland im Nieselregen by Schrabinski, on Flickr

 Des Nachts taute es kräftig und ich ward schnell gewahr, dass unser Dach ein Loch hat. Nur war ich schlaftrunken viel zu träge, meinen Biwaksack herauszukramen. Also sog ich fröhlich – tropf, tropf, tropf – die liebe lange Nacht das Schmelzwasser mit meinem Schlafsack auf: lecker!
Den nächsten Morgen verbummelten wir gehörig, erst schlafend, dann trödelnd und starteten gegen 13:00 in den neuen Tag und das neue Jahr. Und ach, was schien die Sonne fein!




Fast schon hat sich´s ausgedrippt ... by Schrabinski, on Flickr




793 Buntich auf der lenticuhaptischen Barel-Skala by Schrabinski, on Flickr




The larch! thhE LArrch! the: laaaarch! by Schrabinski, on Flickr




Lucy in the sky with diamonds by Schrabinski, on Flickr




Der Gerätt of Pane Dinse by Schrabinski, on Flickr

An diesem Tag arbeiteten wir uns von Sulz durch schweren Pappschnee um letztendlich circa 30 verschiedene Sorten Harsch auf ihre Unfahrbarkeit zu prüfen – verrückt, wenn man in 9cm tiefem Schnee das Fahrrad fast nicht schieben kann. Das war ne ordentliche Schinderei aber irgendwie doch auch schön. Auf Anraten von Pane Dinse probierten wir uns dann noch im Mondfahren. Licht aus und schauen, was der Mond aus dem Wald zaubert. Das war wunderschön! So knuspernd als Dunkelmann durch den Wald rollend.




How to recognize different types of trees from quite a long way away by Schrabinski, on Flickr

Unsere knurrenden Mägen wollten wir spätestens in Hora Svateho Sebestiana mit Gambrinus und Böhmischer Küche befrieden, denn heut wäre doch sicher alles wieder normal und wir könnten uns in den Genuss tschechischer Gastfreundschaft ergeben.
Denkste! Die Wirtin der Wald-Chata in Zakouti öffnete uns im Schlafanzug und meinte freundlich aber bestimmt, dass geschlossen sei. Nu da, also noch eine Stunde an der äußersten Kraftgrenze durch Bruchharsch treten. Da geriet uns die schöne Landschaft doch ein wenig aus dem Bewusstsein und ein jeder von uns taumelte in seiner ganz persönlichen Erschöpfungsblase vor sich hin. Irgendwann waren wir dann endlich im etwas traurigen Hora Svateho Sebestiana angelangt. Traurig, weil viele Häuser des Ortes einfach verrotten und einstürzen, während direkt nebenan einer bangt, dass das Haus, welches seine Wohnung beherbergt, doch bitte noch einige Jahre aushalten möge. Der Rest des Ortes besteht aus zwielichtigen Etablissments für die Bedürfnisse des Nemec und ebenfalls für den Nachbarn im Norden die üblichen Gartenzwergstände. Da konnte ich es den Wirtsleuten gar nicht so recht verdenken, dass sie uns eher barsch heraus komplimentierten und wenigstens einen Tag im Jahr ihre Ruhe haben wollten. Das stimmte mich nachdenklich.
Hunger hatten wir immer noch und so kehrten wir ins einzig offene Lokal des Örtchens ein: die Shell Tankstelle! Der Tankwart war sehr gemütlich, es war warm und es gab allerlei Getränke und Süßkram – immerhin.
Schließlich mussten wir aufbrechen, denn schlafen wollten wir in der Tankstelle freilich nicht.
Es war bereits wieder nach 21 Uhr und ein Nachtlager musste her. Wir folgten weiter dem Fernwanderweg E3, hatten aber absolut keine Lust mehr auf das Spuren im widerspenstigen Schnee. Da parallel zum Wanderweg die Gleise eines der typischen Ferkeltaxis verliefen, wechselten wir kurz entschlossen auf den frei gewehten Schotter des Gleisbettes, um schneller voranzukommen.




Quadrophonium der Stille by Schrabinski, on Flickr

 Bald schon hatten wir ein Sommerhaus auf freier Flur entdeckt. Das sollte wenigstens etwas Windschutz bieten, was auch gut war, da jener über Nacht stark auffrischte und mit einer deutlichen Milderung gegen Morgen Regenvorhänge über die Bergrücken schob.
Robert musste uns leider am nächsten Tag verlassen, da er daheim noch anderweitig Dinge zu tun hatte.
Martn und ich setzten die Reise gen Westen fort. Wir hatten uns den Klinovec als Tagesziel gesetzt. Die Waldwege waren von sehr lustiger Konsistenz. Die Fahrräder fühlten sich tatsächlich wie Hovercrafts an, nur ohne Steuer! Es war zum Totlachen wie wir permanent kreuz und quer über den Weg schossen, weil es in dem fest gefahrenen Schneematsch kein Halten gab.
Inzwischen hat es schon fast Tradition, dass die Schneebedingungen immer dann völlig absurd sind, wenn wir mehrere Tage am Stück unterwegs sind.
Im weiteren Verlauf kamen wir in einen Wald mit Schneewehen, die komplett aus Wasser bestanden! War das ein Spaß! Ohne jeglichen Widerstand konnte man durch nabentiefe Gebilde fahren und es spritzte nur so nach allen Seiten. Hinter dem Fahrrad floß der Brei dann wieder zusammen. Da hätte ich den ganzen Tag spielen können!
Wir fuhren dann aber weiter nach Medenec und konnten endlich einkehren. Der Wirt erklärte uns dann auch noch dies und das zur Bergbaugeschichte und lud uns ein, im Sommer sein Schaubergwerk zu besuchen. Derweil wuselte ein knuffiger Dackelwelpe im Gastraum umher und ließ sich gern von uns streicheln. Den kleinen Kerl hätte ich zu gern heimlich eingesteckt.
Da dies unsere erste richtige Einkehr war, dehnten wir sie gewaltig aus, denn schließlich ist das Einkehren im Böhmischen ein wichtiger Bestandteil unserer Tourenkultur. Man ist ein wenig in Kontakt mit diesem lustigen Völkchen, kann sein rudimentäres Tschechisch aufbessern oder wenigstens auf Stand halten und natürlich schmeckt es meist auch ganz wunderbar in Böhmen.
Als es langsam dämmerte brachen wir erneut auf und glücklicherweise regnete es nicht mehr und die Luft war angenehm kalt. Eine halbe Stunde vielleicht noch und es wäre wieder Frost. So kam es auch und bald schon knirschte es herrlich unter unseren Reifen, zumal die Landstraße nach Loucna zum Zwecke des Loipenbetriebs gesperrt war. In unserer Karte war auf halber Höhe des Klinovec eine Schutzhütte eingezeichnet und wir hofften inbrünstig, sie möge tatsächlich ein Dach und Wände haben. Um uns herum sah es nun wieder viel winterlicher aus und wir fuhren auf einer richtigen Loipe – just nicht selbstverständlich! Gerade als ich meinte, wir müssten die Hütte schon längst passiert haben, jauchzte Martn und unser Abend war gerettet. Sogar eine Feuerstelle gab es. Fix einen kleinen Berg Totholz zusammengesammelt und der Abend, auf den ich die ganze Zeit gewartet hatte, konnte beginnen.




Dobrou chue pane Dinse! by Schrabinski, on Flickr

Traumhaft! Eine wunderschöne Holzhütte mitten im tief verschneiten Wald, ein warmes knackendes Lagerfeuer, guter Schnaps und zwei Freunde – was braucht es mehr!




Noch ein kleines Feuerchen ... by Schrabinski, on Flickr




Beim Brauen schwäbischen Rauchbiers ... by Schrabinski, on Flickr

Da wollte ich dann doch gar nicht mehr so schnell heim, wie es mir im Regen noch durch den Kopf schwirrte. Der Frost hatte angezogen und in den Wipfeln heulte der Wind, derweil wir Essen kochten und am Lagerfeuer spaßten. Ein Abend den man gern festhalten möchte …
Der Schlaf war tief und warm und den nächsten Morgen verbummelte ich ob der Nähe unseres Ziels gewaltig, während Martn geduldig auf mich wartete. Mit einem dicken Grinsen fuhren wir auf knirschendem Schnee bergan und waren alsbald auf dem völlig übervölkerten und eisigen Klinovec.
Ich war schon an die 3 Jahre nicht hier, Martn noch nie und so freuten wir uns beide – ich ob des Wiedersehens mit diesem schönen Berg, Martn ob des Kennenlernens. Da wehte eine steife Brise, es schneite feine Körner und alles war in gefrorenen Regen und Rauheis gepackt. Leider war meine Lieblingskneipe auf dem Gipfel derart überfüllt, dass an einen Sitzplatz darin nicht zu denken war. So fuhren wir die blaue Skipiste hinab und das mitunter im Blindflug, wenn es durch den Strahl einer Schneekanone ging – hatte ich doch glatt die Skibrille vergessen. Das war fetzig, nur hätten wir es gern noch einmal ohne Gepäck probiert, um es richtig krachen zu lassen. Kaum unten angekommen tratschten auch schon drei Frauen vom Staff und gestikulierten wild. Da dachte ich schon: Das gibt Ärger Eckehart! Doch weit gefehlt! Die eine Dame holte ihren Mann herbei, der der Besitzer der Liftanlagen und begeisterter Mountainbiker ist und prompt leuchteten seine Augen und er wollte allerhand über unsere Fahrräder wissen, da er selbst im Winter Mountainbike fährt, jedoch noch nie ein Fatbike probiert hat. Er sprach ein sehr gutes Englisch und wie schon so oft fragte man uns sehr verwundert, wieso wir denn tschechisch können. Dabei ist es eigentlich recht naheliegend, ein wenig auf seinen Nachbarn zuzugehen, wenn man oft bei ihm weilt und seien es auch nur ein paar Brocken, die man zusammen klaubt. Es bricht auf jeden Fall immer wieder aufs Neue ganz herrlich das Eis, wenn wir unsere paar Sätze daher stammeln, die nicht viel mehr als Floskeln und ein paar leckere Gerichte sind. So huschten wir auch gleich in die Gastwirtschaft und labten uns, bevor es zurück in die Heimat gehen sollte. Mit vollen Bäuchen sagten wir dem Klinovec adieu und rollten noch eine Weile auf vereisten Straßen talwärts, bevor wir kurz vor Wolkenstein in den Zug stiegen, der uns zurück nach Dresden brachte.

Auch wenn ich mich sehr auf ein trockenes, warmes Bett  freute, träumte ich doch sofort vom nächsten Ausflug …


ahoj, S.bimbel



die restlichen Bilder auf Flickr
*


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Januar 2015)

Please vote for Fat Foto des Tages
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1759351?in=potdPool


----------



## ingmar (5. Januar 2015)

Wir waren am Wochenende zu dritt im Harz. 1 Fatbike, 1 MTB, 1 Paar Langlaufski. Die Bedingungen waren für keinen von uns ideal, aber wir hatten einen Riesenspaß zusammen...

































Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (5. Januar 2015)

Aloha Fatbikegemeinde!

Nachdems in der Nacht auf heute ein wenig geschneit hat, hab ichs nicht ausgehalten und mir nach dem Schneeschippen meinen Hausberg gegeben  










Die Abfahrt durch den Wald gewählt, hier oben noch gespurt, bissl weiter unten durfte ich die erste Line ziehen




und zum Abschluss noch die Rodelwiese runter...


 
lg, Hamsti


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Januar 2015)

Heute meine erste Fatbike Tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (5. Januar 2015)

Boh jetzt hast Du auch schon eins, ich auch ein haben will. Aber was sagt nur meine Frau dazu 3 neue Bikes in einem Jahr. Schönes Bike


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Januar 2015)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Boh jetzt hast Du auch schon eins, ich auch ein haben will. Aber was sagt nur meine Frau dazu 3 neue Bikes in einem Jahr. Schönes Bike


nur keine Panik Maik, war nur ein Testrad von meinem Shopsponsor...


----------



## Riffer (5. Januar 2015)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Boh jetzt hast Du auch schon eins, ich auch ein haben will. Aber was sagt nur meine Frau dazu 3 neue Bikes in einem Jahr. Schönes Bike


  Ich kenne dieses Problem...


----------



## shibby68 (5. Januar 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> nur keine Panik Maik, war nur ein Testrad von meinem Shopsponsor...



und wie war die testfahrt? würde mich über einen kleinen bericht sehr freuen


----------



## SirQuickly (5. Januar 2015)

Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang....


----------



## Alex0303 (5. Januar 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Ich kenne dieses Problem...



wie schon gesagt: wo bleibt der Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (5. Januar 2015)

Zum Glück ist der Schnee hier weg und hat reichlich Matsche auf den Ruhrgebietshalden hinterlassen.


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Januar 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> und wie war die testfahrt? würde mich über einen kleinen bericht sehr freuen


Grundsätzlich zu meinem Typ: Vollblutracer, nur Hardtail,  Leichtbau hat immer Vorrang vor Fahrspaß und Grip.  Trails fährt man gerne allerdings ist man eher froh wenn man diese dann gemeistert hat. Heute die erst fahrt mit einem Fatbike und 1x11.

Meine Wahrnehmung: zuerst ging es 4km dei Straße lang zum Wald, wo ich gestern noch mit dem Rennrad mit 34Kmh im GA1 Puls führ, waren es nun 23Kmh im GA1 Puls. Auch der erste Anstieg zu den ersten Trails war eher mühsam, wenn sonst nur 9KG Hardtails den Berg hoch geprügelt werden. Irgendwann war man nun angekommen um nun in den ersten Trail zu fahren. Baumstämme lagen quer, nasser Boden, gefrorener Boden, Würzeln, Match. Das Fatbike ging wie die Hölle, der Grip ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Sonst hatte ich immer schiß bei in fahrtrichtung liegenden Ästen, dass ich am Hinderniss hängen bleibe und stürtze, aber das Ding hat immmmmmmmmmmmmmmer grip. Dann ging es auf Fortststraße weiter, bewusst bin ich bei Steigungen über 10% über Eisplatten gefahren und hatte auch da immer Traktion. Nun ging es in einen verblockten Würzeltrail, der aber eher einem Bach wie einem Trail gliech.Nie war dieser Trail auf Grund der Bedingungen anspruchsvoller, nie für mich einfacher zu fahren. Passagen die ich mit dem CC Hardteil die letzten 5 Jahre gelaufen bin, bin ich nun mit viel Überwindung gefahren, das Ding hat immer grip.Um zum letzten Trail zu kommen habe ich bewusst den Aufstieg über einen Trail gewählt. Konditionel hat mich das Bike in Steigungen über 18% ans Limit geführt, aber selbst Berg hoch hat das Ding immer traktion egal ob Serpentinen, Steine, Wurzeln, immer als ich beim 29er Hardtail durchdrehende Räder hatte, hatte das Ding grip. Der letzet Trail war eine Mischung aus Wurzeln, Matsch, gefrorene Oberflächen usw. Ich bin noch nie so schnell da runter geballert wie Heute. Linienwahl? Scheiß drauf, das Bike zieht die Linie, bei Match langsamer machen? nö, bei gefrorenem Trail lansam machen?,nö. Ich konnte jederzeit mit dem gleichen Speed und vor allem mit dem gleichen Vertrauen in das Bike bei jeglichen Bedingungen dem Trail fahren und das obwohl ich das Bike erst seit einer Stunde kenne. Zu Hause angekommen, fääääääääääääääääättes Grinsen. 

Mein Fazit: wirklich eine erstklassiges Spaßgerät, jedoch muss man die Übersetzung an Strecke und Kondition anpassen (was mich stört). Federgabel hab ich gar nicht vermisst, im nachhinein habe ich erfahren, dass das Bike, mit 12,6KG zu den Leichten gehört.Fatbikes mit an die 15KG kämen für mich nicht in Frage, dazu war die Quälarei auf der Straße und der Waldautobahn zu groß. Das Bike macht viel Spaß wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat es entsprechend einzusetzten, kurze intensive Runden die zwar technisch sind, aber wenig Steigungen oder Flachstücke bieten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347920



Heute das schwarz/orangene Beargrease Carbon XX1 FrameKit abbestellt. Frühstens März wurde mir heute gesagt...    Am A....!
Aber du hast mich eben echt geschockt! 
*Lasst uns das aber besser im Laberfaden klären, nicht hier! *


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. Januar 2015)

Super schöne Trails heute gefahren,leider alleine da größtenteils zuviel Schnee liegt,da wollten die schmalbereiften nicht mit was ich auch verstehen kann.... selbst mit dem Fatbike gehts teilweise stark an die Substanz,aber da ist zumindest noch genügend Spaß dabei













Da mein SKS Druckprüfer scheinbar etwas "gehängt" hat hab ich etwas zu viel Luft abgelassen und dann mit meiner seit Jahren bewährten Lezyne Alloy Pumpe wieder um 0,2 bar erhöht.Das ging ruckzuck,also sollte man tatsächlich mal einen Schlauch einziehen müssen ist das mit der Pumpe nicht ein riesen Akt,das funktioniert ganz gut


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Heute das schwarz/orangene Beargrease Carbon XX1 FrameKit abbestellt. Frühstens März wurde mir heute gesagt...    Am A....!
> Aber du hast mich eben echt geschockt!
> *Lasst uns das aber besser im Laberfaden klären, nicht hier! *


Hast recht,kannst du ein Text (da Galerie) rübe rkopiere, Marco?


----------



## Riffer (5. Januar 2015)

Was bringt es, wenn ich einen Rahmen hätte? Die kommen erstens erst im März, zweitens habe ich keine Zeit zum Aufbau. Drittens bin ich gar nicht in deiner Nähe und viertens Langsamfahrer... 


Alex0303 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt: wo bleibt der Rahmen?


----------



## Alex0303 (5. Januar 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Was bringt es, wenn ich einen Rahmen hätte? Die kommen erstens erst im März, zweitens habe ich keine Zeit zum Aufbau. Drittens bin ich gar nicht in deiner Nähe und viertens Langsamfahrer...



bist ja noch jung... also genug zeit zum warten (und aufbauen) 
näher als die meisten hier im forum
Schnell fahren kann jeder 

Na. Nix für ungut. Es entgeht viel Spaß


----------



## Riffer (5. Januar 2015)

Na so jung gar nicht...  - vielleicht fahre ich ja eh rum zwischenzeitlich?!

Hast dein Fatboy wieder komplett?




Alex0303 schrieb:


> bist ja noch jung... also genug zeit zum warten (und aufbauen)
> näher als die meisten hier im forum
> Schnell fahren kann jeder
> 
> Na. Nix für ungut. Es entgeht viel Spaß


----------



## Alex0303 (6. Januar 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Hast dein Fatboy wieder komplett?



Du bohrst in offenen Wunden 
die verflixten Feiertage sind Schuld


----------



## 1817 (6. Januar 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347920
> Anhang anzeigen 347921
> Anhang anzeigen 347922
> Anhang anzeigen 347923
> Heute meine erste Fatbike Tour...



wo bleibt der Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (6. Januar 2015)

Der ist wieder weg, denn hatte ich letzte Woche genug beim Jens, da fehlte allerdings das fatbike

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tgs (6. Januar 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> ... meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


Ist das ein FatBike?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2015)

G.


----------



## sqlab1 (6. Januar 2015)

1817 schrieb:


> wo bleibt der Schnee?



wenigstens ist Sonne vorhanden


----------



## chriiss (6. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## michi3 (6. Januar 2015)

Schöne Tour heute, bei traumhaften Wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2015)

Bei uns waren heute auf der Steinwaldstärkeglühweintrinkrunde mal die Bedingungen, wo jeder Fätbiker mal einen Fätbikenörgler mitnehmen will  
Wir hatten 2 Normalos dabei, schade das es keine Fätbkenörgler waren ...haben beide tapfer gekämpft, bzw. halt dann geschoben.













Die beiden hatten keinen rechten Nerv noch auf den Turm zu steigen 






Hausberg in der Ferne...im Tal dazwischen bin ich zuhause 






Erster Glühweinstop....hier auch tatsächlich mal noch einen anderen Fätifahrer getroffen 






Zweiter Glühweinstop 






Geniale Tour heute gewesen...I Fäti

G.


----------



## SirQuickly (6. Januar 2015)

Jetzt wirds bald matschig....hoffe da kommt noch ein bisserl Schnee nach


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...Die beiden hatten keinen rechten Nerv noch auf den Turm zu steigen...




Hätten meine Nerven aber auch nicht mitgemacht, irre Höhenangst  . Aber schöner Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (6. Januar 2015)

@LB Jörg 

Traumhaft, ich denke Du solltes im Sommer mal ein Treffen bei Euch organisieren!


----------



## duke209 (6. Januar 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute, bei traumhaften Wetter



Da muss ich mich erstmal dran gewöhnen, dass du jetzt fette Teile präsentierst anstatt komplett durchdachte Custom-Light-Highend-Klunker (denke da an das MK11 zunächst im Jamaika-Look und später in "bunt") 

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, fand deine geheimnisvolle Gewichtsreduzierung auch am Farley Anwendung? Heliumvolumen gibts ja genug 

PS: Schließe mich @hoodride an!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> 
> Traumhaft, ich denke Du solltes im Sommer mal ein Treffen bei Euch organisieren!



Steinwald ist sogar im Sommer voll FÄTtauglich  ...wobei man im Fichtl auch nur den ein oder anderen Trail zu vermeiden wissen muß 

G.


----------



## duke209 (6. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei uns waren heute auf der Steinwaldstärkeglühweintrinkrunde mal die Bedingungen, wo jeder Fätbiker mal einen Fätbikenörgler mitnehmen will
> Wir hatten 2 Normalos dabei, schade das es keine Fätbkenörgler waren ...haben beide tapfer gekämpft, bzw. halt dann geschoben.
> 
> 
> ...



Tur mir leid, aber die Kamera muss einen Knick in der Optik gehabt haben beim letzten Foto!! Der Arme Kerl in der Mitte...war der mit 1,75er und 220mm Federweg unterwegs??? Schaut schon fast abartig aus verglichen mit dem Umfeld


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Tur mir leid, aber die Kamera muss einen Knick in der Optik gehabt haben beim letzten Foto!! Der Arme Kerl in der Mitte...war der mit 1,75er und 220mm Federweg unterwegs??? Schaut schon fast abartig aus verglichen mit dem Umfeld



Fast, 2.1er Nokian und 200mm 888 Federweg in einem RM7 
Aber der ist jung und fit...und gutes Training hat noch niemanden geschadet 

G.


----------



## michi3 (6. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich erstmal dran gewöhnen, dass du jetzt fette Teile präsentierst anstatt komplett durchdachte Custom-Light-Highend-Klunker (denke da an das MK11 zunächst im Jamaika-Look und später in "bunt")
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt nur, fand deine geheimnisvolle Gewichtsreduzierung auch am Farley Anwendung? Heliumvolumen gibts ja genug



Das Farley bietet im Moment die für mich beste Basis (sehr leichter Alurahmen mit BSA Innenlager und genialer Geometrie) und jetzt wird Stück für Stück umgebaut(Zielgewicht wäre um 12kg), gemacht wurde aktuell noch genau gar nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (6. Januar 2015)

Als die letzten Wochen noch Schnee lag ...


----------



## Staanemer (6. Januar 2015)

Das ist doch das Schöne am unzensierten, aufgeklärtem Internet: die Unabhängigkeit von den standardisierten einflussnehmenden Medien. Hier wird uns ungeschönt die Wahrheit gezeigt. So werden Euch die folgenden Bilder den Eindruck ein abwechslungsreichen Schneetour vermitteln.




Der nasse Parkplatz bei zwei Grad plus mit reichlich Pappschnee. Aber das änderte sich schon einen Kilometer später. Nur die ersten Meter des Wanderweges sind geräumt. Es geht zwar nur leicht nach oben, aber ich bin schon im zweiten Gang. Nur noch das Rettungsritzel ist übrig. Unter dem Schnee knirscht das Eis, ich kann gerade so fahren indem ich mich in einer Rille bewege, die zuvor auch ein Hoppelhase genutzt hat.





Dann folgt ein wenig plattgetrampleter Wanderweg, bei dem ich jedes mal denke, dass er nicht fahrbar ist. Und jedes mal geht es doch. Oberhalb des Sees ist wieder etwas geräumt worden, doch hier ist schon Schluss. Es sind noch 4 km bis oben.





Egal, noch oben heisst die Devise. Statt auf die Kuppe biege ich diesmal rechts ab.





Hier geht es zwar bergab, aber nicht vorwärts.





Und dann ist sie da: die Skipiste. Schön flach und fest, perfekt, also fahre ich sie erst mal hoch bis zum Liftaustieg (da haben ein paar vor lauter gucken das Aussteigen vergessen) und anschliessend wieder herunter. Ich versuche mich zu überwinden Kurven zu fahren, und es klappt. Ein beherzter Griff in die Bremse soll das Hinterrad zum ausbrechen bewegen, doch denkst, ich stehe. Kurz durch den Funpark...





Parkplatz, Hütte, Lift, alles voller Leute. Also wieder hoch, diesmal über die Strasse und dann zwischen den Loipen durch. Geht gut, manchmal sinke ich kurz ein, aber es geht schnell vorwärts. Nur die Langläufer machen ständig meine Spur kaputt.





Oben ist die Hölle los. Eigentlich wollte ich was essen, aber ich will das Fatty nicht alleine lassen.





Komischerweise ist der Schnee an der höhergelegenen Piste schlechter. Oder auch nur völlig zertreten rund um die Hütte, ich kanns nicht genau sagen. Aufgrund des Schneezustandes und der vielen Leute werde ich diese Piste meiden. Schade.





Also wieder runter. Das letzte mal habe ich eine neue Abfahrt entdeckt. Aber die Sicht ist hier so schlecht, die muss ich erst mal suchen.





Eis Eis, baby: Spikes 
Unter dem abgewehtem Schnee sieht man das, was die ganze Zeit so knirscht.





Dort kam ich her:





Hier muss ich hin:





Ein paar umgestürzte Bäume, aber dann die beste Abfahrt Richtung Parkplatz: steil genug, man muss nur wenig treten. Supäääääää!





Und ich weiss echt nicht, was Ihr gegen weisse Felgen habt?





Auf dem Rückweg sind meine Spuren fast schonwieder zugeschneit und zugeweht. Und natürlich hab ich es mit dem Kurvenfahren auch noch übertrieben: patz, da lichter:





Die schönste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten A und B? Eine leicht abfallende Doppel-S Kurve. Ich nenne es "Ackercarving":







Jo, das wars auch schon. Jetzt muss ich irgendwie noch den Einleitungsabsatz auflösen: das war keine klassische Fahrradtour, etwas 5,5 Stunden unterwegs, davon ca. 2,5 Stunden Tragen und schieben. Was solls...


----------



## duke209 (7. Januar 2015)

Knips nich so viel, konzentrier dich aufs fahren  .... Nee weiter so 

Ich werd heut meinen Rasenmäher warten, Gartensaison wird wohl am Wochenende beginnen. 

PS: Ich warte noch auf meinem D5 nach meiner Reifenplatzaktion.....


----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2015)

Ich knips schon viel weniger als früher. Eigentlich zu wenig, denn ich frage mich nach der Tour, warum ich nicht das Bike am Baum vor dem Liftausstieg mit Glotzern abgelichtet habe oder wenigstens die Spuren, die ich in der Piste hinterlasse.
Ich habe zwar eine Fernbedienung für die Kamera, aber die geht nur max. 5 Meter. 10 Sekunden Selbstauslöser sind einfach zu wenig um die Piste hochzurennen und aufs Bike zu jumpen.

Ja, es gibt Lichtschranken, die bei Durchfahrt auslösen, usw.

Es wäre aber deutlich einfacher, wenn mal jemand mitfährt anstatt das immer "nur" gut zu finden.
Videos wären auch kein Problem.


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Knips nich so viel, konzentrier dich aufs fahren  .... Nee weiter so
> 
> Ich werd heut meinen Rasenmäher warten, Gartensaison wird wohl am Wochenende beginnen.
> 
> PS: Ich warte noch auf meinem D5 nach meiner Reifenplatzaktion.....


Bitte wiegen wenn er da ist, ich will wissen ob auch bei dir über 1500gr. hat


----------



## duke209 (7. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bitte wiegen wenn er da ist, ich will wissen ob auch bei dir über 1500gr. hat



Muss dich wohl enttäuschen, hab nur ne manuelle Küchenwaage und ne digitale Personenwaage - beide werden nicht dein gewünschtes Ergebnis ausweisen. Ich hab's aufgegeben mich mit Grammzahlen zu beschäftigen. Aber ich du was ich kann


----------



## exto (9. Januar 2015)

Jetzt will ich auch mal n bisschen Werbung machen 

Zwar (noch) keine Bilder, aber sicher ne gute Gelegenheit, "mit dem Fat Bike unterwegs"-Bilder zu machen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cherusker-500-bikepacking-challenge-in-ostwestfalen.740896/


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. Januar 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Das Farley bietet im Moment die für mich beste Basis (sehr leichter Alurahmen mit BSA Innenlager und genialer Geometrie) und jetzt wird Stück für Stück umgebaut(Zielgewicht wäre um 12kg), gemacht wurde aktuell noch genau gar nichts



Das wird aber nicht einfach.Einzig sinnvolle Maßnahme (neben Cockpit u.Bremse) wäre am Farley leichte Laufräder.Aber da bei mir Felgen meist schnell stark verkratzt u. verdellt werden trau ich Carbon da nicht,schon garnicht No-Name aus China.Und das selbst von Premium Herstellern solche Teile brechen können weißt du ja aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## michi3 (9. Januar 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Das wird aber nicht einfach.Einzig sinnvolle Maßnahme (neben Cockpit u.Bremse) wäre am Farley leichte Laufräder.Aber da bei mir Felgen meist schnell stark verkratzt u. verdellt werden trau ich Carbon da nicht,schon garnicht No-Name aus China.Und das selbst von Premium Herstellern solche Teile brechen können weißt du ja aus eigener Erfahrung



Hast schon recht, bin jetzt so wie es steht bei 13,4 kg aber ein paar Sachen kann man schon noch verbessern, z.B. Next SL Kurbel (=minus 300 Gramm und ein kleineres Kettenblatt als 30 möglich), Cockpit, Steckachsen, Laufräder (Carbon/welche die halten) und schon sind wir bei ca. 12 kg, dann noch die "Spezialbehandlung" und man ist unter 12kg mit Alurahmen und dem mir sehr wichtigen BSA Innenlager.


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Das Farley bietet im Moment die für mich beste Basis (sehr leichter Alurahmen mit BSA Innenlager und genialer Geometrie)



Was issen an der Geometrie so besonders `? Ich kann da rein von den Zahlen nix besonderes erkennen, noch nicht mal den immer wieder geforderten flachen Lenkwinkel. Ganz im Gegenteil, mit 70Grad ist der eher steil, da gibt's deutlich interessantere Bikes am Markt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. Januar 2015)

Nachgemessen sinds 69 mit 10cm Bluto,also 68 mit 12cm Federweg.In Verbindung mit den kurzen Streben richtig geil zum fahren


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

Mit ner 160er -180er Gabel hättest dann ja deinen Traum-LW 

Unglaublich wie man sich Dinge schönreden kann.....


----------



## michi3 (9. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was issen an der Geometrie so besonders `? Ich kann da rein von den Zahlen nix besonderes erkennen, noch nicht mal den immer wieder geforderten flachen Lenkwinkel. Ganz im Gegenteil, mit 70Grad ist der eher steil, da gibt's deutlich interessantere Bikes am Markt....



Ich kenne im Moment keine Alternative zum Farley, BSA Lager-kurze Kettenstreben+Sitzrohr-sehr leicht (nur ca.150 Gramm schwerer als der Canyon Carbon Rahmen), 12mm Steckachse, für mich perfekte Geometrie (fährt sich einfach geil und im Vergleich deutlich besser als z.B. das Speci Fatboy), vom Werk aus gute Tubeless Laufräder.
Das einzige was man dem Farley negativ auslegen kann ist die fehlende Voll-Fett-Option, aber der Rest ist schon echt gut gelungen.
Aber wenn du mir eine vergleichbare Alternative nennen kannst, immer her damit.
Der einzige Rahmen der mir als Alternative einfällt wär ist das Borealis Echo, welches sich aber in Sachen Preisgestaltung deutlich vom Farley unterscheidet.

So jetzt aber genug off-Topic, darüber kann man sich fast besser im Farley Thread unterhalten.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. Januar 2015)

@Bumble
Ja wenn DU das sagst dann MUSS es ja so sein...
Galerie


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> @Bumble
> Ja wenn DU das sagst dann MUSS es ja so sein...


Mich stört rein garnix am Farley, ich halte dir nur nen Spiegel vor.

Vor kurzen war ein Bike mit so nem Lenkwinkel nicht dein Fall, jetzt isses plötzlich total geil....


----------



## neikless (9. Januar 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Ich kenne im Moment keine Alternative zum Farley, BSA Lager-kurze Kettenstreben+Sitzrohr ...
> Der einzige Rahmen der mir als Alternative einfällt wär ist das Borealis Echo ....



RM Blizzard  je länger ich es habe desto zufriedener werde ich ...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2015)

Genau 







G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Januar 2015)

neikless schrieb:


> RM Blizzard  je länger ich es habe desto zufriedener werde ich ...


Wie lange bleibt der Hund in dieser Umgebung sooo weiß??


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mich stört rein garnix am Farley, ich halte dir nur nen Spiegel vor.
> 
> Vor kurzen war ein Bike mit so nem Lenkwinkel nicht dein Fall, jetzt isses plötzlich total geil....



Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das der LW ruhig noch flacher sein könnte,hatte aber leider keine Möglichkeit das zu testen,weils halt kein Fatbike mit richtig flachem Winkel gibt.Und ein Grad hin oder her machts Kraut nicht fett
Muß aber zugeben mittlerweile glaub ich sooo flach brauchts beim Fatbike nicht,da leidet die Wendigkeit vom Vorderrad vermutlich zu stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (9. Januar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wie lange bleibt der Hund in dieser Umgebung sooo weiß??


ist erstaunlicher Weise recht pflegeleicht wenn trocken fällt es einfach ab


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

neikless schrieb:


> ist erstaunlicher Weise recht pflegeleicht wenn trocken *fällt es einfach ab*



Das Fell ?


----------



## michi3 (9. Januar 2015)

neikless schrieb:


> RM Blizzard  je länger ich es habe desto zufriedener werde ich ...



Jedem das seine, wir haben *alle* Spaß mit unseren Fatbikes und darauf kommt es an


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Muß aber zugeben mittlerweile glaub ich sooo flach brauchts beim Fatbike nicht,da leidet die Wendigkeit vom Vorderrad vermutlich zu stark



Und genau das war damals meine Aussage als wir uns fast in die Haare bekommen hätten wenn ich mich nicht aus der Diskussion ausgeklinkt hätte 

67,5grad dürften es auch für mich gerne sein, ist aber nicht soooo entscheidend.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Januar 2015)

Dann haben sich ja jetzt alle wieder lieb und wir haben alle Spaß mit unseren Fatbikes  egal mit welchem Lenkwinkel, egal mit welchem Schriftzug auf der Seite...


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Dann haben sich ja jetzt alle wieder lieb und wir haben alle Spaß mit unseren Fatbikes  egal mit welchem Lenkwinkel, egal mit welchem Schriftzug auf der Seite...


Was fürn Schriftzug ? Meinst du ich bräuchte nen Schriftzug ? Welchen denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. Januar 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Ich kenne im Moment keine Alternative zum Farley, BSA Lager-kurze Kettenstreben+Sitzrohr-sehr leicht (nur ca.150 Gramm schwerer als der Canyon Carbon Rahmen), 12mm Steckachse, für mich perfekte Geometrie (fährt sich einfach geil und im Vergleich deutlich besser als z.B. das Speci Fatboy), vom Werk aus gute Tubeless Laufräder.
> Das einzige was man dem Farley negativ auslegen kann ist die fehlende Voll-Fett-Option, aber der Rest ist schon echt gut gelungen.
> Aber wenn du mir eine vergleichbare Alternative nennen kannst, immer her damit.


Bis auf das Gewicht kann das Rose Tusker das eigentlich alles


----------



## Staanemer (9. Januar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Dann haben sich ja jetzt alle wieder lieb und wir haben alle Spaß mit unseren Fatbikes  egal mit welchem Lenkwinkel, egal mit welchem Schriftzug auf der Seite...



Auf der einen Seite mag ich die sozial-angehauchten HabtEuchLieb-Poster und ich finde das sehr gut, dass es sie gibt.

Auf der anderen Seite ist das, was hier in diesem Fall passiert ist (und auch in manch anderem Fall), ein technische Diskussion über die Funktion eines technischen Teils eines Fatbikes. So sehr es mir schwer fällt: sich lieb zu haben ist einfache keine Lösung einer technischen Problematik.

Und wenn man polemisch, böse oder überspitzt definieren möchte: was zum Teufel hat Liebe mit dem Lenkwinkel eines Fatbikes zu tun?

Ich bin mir sicher, wenn die beiden, oder auch andere Diskussionsteilnehmer zusammen auf einer Tour den Schnee rocken, werden Sie sich, naja, nicht unbedingt lieb haben, aber zu schätzen wissen. Dabei dürfen sie beide sich einigen, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Staanemer (9. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bis auf das Gewicht kann das Rose Tusker das eigentlich alles



Das hoffe ich auch, aber ich bin ein Feigling und warte, bis es mehr Berichte gibt. Das Tusker steht weit oben auf meiner Liste der Fatbike Hardtails. Daszu würde ich gerne noch ein Fully aufbauen, aber erst mal ein (für mich) optimales Fully finden.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was fürn Schriftzug ? Meinst du ich bräuchte nen Schriftzug ? Welchen denn ?


In Deinem Fall der lila-farbene "Keep kalm and ride fat" Schriftzug"


----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was fürn Schriftzug ? Meinst du ich bräuchte nen Schriftzug ? Welchen denn ?


Velöhead ;-)


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Velöhead ;-)


Let there be cross find ich schicker, der passt aber irgendwie net


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Velöhead ;-)



Andreas, das Rose Tusker hat übrigens Slider. Wann dürfen wir mit deinem Aufbau rechnen?


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch, aber ich bin ein Feigling und warte, bis es mehr Berichte gibt. Das Tusker steht weit oben auf meiner Liste der Fatbike Hardtails. Daszu würde ich gerne noch ein Fully aufbauen, aber erst mal ein (für mich) optimales Fully finden.



Warum würdest du es dem Fatty vorziehen? Bzw. wo liegen für dich die Vorteile des Tusker ggü dem Fatty?
Keine Provokation, eine ernstgemeinte Frage aus Neugierde. Können wir auch gern drüben im Laberthread bequatschen, da es hier eigentlich nicht hin gehört.


----------



## exto (9. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Velöhead ;-)



Hast du davon immer noch welche?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> 67,5grad dürften es auch für mich gerne sein, ist aber nicht soooo entscheidend.



Da stimm ich dir zu 

@Staanemer 
Auch wenn die Diskussion rein "technisch" ist,da gibts kein falsch o. richtig bzw. gut oder schlecht.Wenn man sich so ansieht zu was die Leute alle ihre Fatbikes einsetzen,dann ist da praktisch alles dabei! Also da muß jeder ganz speziell entscheiden was er bevorzugt,was für den einen von Vorteil ist kann für den anderen nachteilig sein.
Find ich aber grundsätzlich gut das es nicht diese zigfachen Klassifizierungen gibt wie bei den schmalen Bikes,der One-for-all Gedanke gefiel mir schon immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (9. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn nur heute mit Euch los?
Wo hab ich denn behauptet, dass es hier oder dort ein richtig oder falsch oder nur eine Lösung gibt? Wie lest Ihr denn das und wie kommst Du da drauf, dass ich das nicht wüsste?

Steht doch da, sie einigen sich, oder nicht. Soll ich es fett schreiben?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Soll ich es fett schreiben?



Nein nicht nötig,habs jetzt schon gecheckt


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

Hier was für eure angekratzten Nervenstränge:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Januar 2015)

@Bumble kann ich (auch) brauchen, mein LRS ist immer noch nicht da....


----------



## duke209 (9. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Bumble kann ich (auch) brauchen, mein LRS ist immer noch nicht da....



Fährst jetzt auch Fat Bjoern??


----------



## rayc (9. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Fährst jetzt auch Fat Bjoern??



roflol

Manchmal ist ein Komma doch wichtig. 

P.S: Wer sich über Rechtschreibung oder Grammatik brüskiert, hat nichts zu sagen.
So, wie ich eben


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Fährst jetzt auch Fat Bjoern??


frei nach "wir essen Opa" 

und nein ich fahre nicht fat, noch nicht da der LRS ja noch fehlt 
die restliche Basis ist aber schon da....


----------



## duke209 (10. Januar 2015)

Erbsenzähler hier .... 

Sehr schön, Frage beantwortet!


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Januar 2015)

In vorfreudiger TELE 5 - Stimmung bin ich noch kurzweilig durch die Dresdner Heide geballert. War stellenweise rel.rutschig und auch diesmal entwickelten sich ungezwungene Fachsimpeleien mit fremden Radlern.

Paar kleinere Schanzen mit anschließender "Bobbahn" galt es noch abzuhaken. Hier ist jedoch meinerseits deutlich mehr gefordert - Bikepark 2015: ich komme  !!!




 

Dann gabs noch vesehentlich liegengelassenen Schrott. Auch hier sind die Jungs von Nikolai gefragt, mir endlich mal ein richtiges Fully zu bauen! Das Oberrohr macht jedenfalls eine gute Figur, evtl. noch den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (10. Januar 2015)

Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Moppedcarlo (10. Januar 2015)

Du hast wenigstens geiles Wetter ...
Ciao, Carlo


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Januar 2015)

Sehr schönes Bike!
Ich bin aber nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die grell pinken Griffe weniger gut passen als die Lizards.


----------



## madone (10. Januar 2015)

Da hast du leider vollkommen Recht!


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2015)

Tolles rad und schön durchgestaltet.
Fat city cycles versucht gerade eine comback per kickstarter...


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. Januar 2015)

gestern war mal wieder der Veloheld CyclocrossCup hier in Dresden.

3 Fatbikes waren auch am Start - Eyks Veloheld, Felix sein Salsa und mein On One






https://www.flickr.com/photos/madcyborg/16247156042/






https://www.flickr.com/photos/veloheld/15626318194/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (11. Januar 2015)

Schaut nach lustiger Sache aus.....


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Januar 2015)

Ah und ich habe schon überlegt wie ich mein HR neu einspeiche, aber nach dem letzten Foto habe ich nun eine super Anleitung


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

Wenns durch die Gabel gehen würden, dann wären die Felgen echt gute Flaschenhalter....so für Milchshakes 

G.


----------



## dukestah (11. Januar 2015)

heute wurde ich wetterbedingt zur touränderung gezwungen. ausserhalb des waldes sank selbst bergab die geschwindigkeit sturmbedingt auf fußgängerniveau, also blieb nur die flucht zurück in bebaumtes gebiet. der schnee 'fiel' größtenteils waagerecht, also nur ein schnelles foto und weiter gings...


----------



## Bumble (11. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenns durch die Gabel gehen würden, dann wären die Felgen echt gute Flaschenhalter....so für Milchshakes
> 
> G.


Bei ner Lefty müsste das doch passen


----------



## madone (11. Januar 2015)

Endlich a bissal Schnee...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

Endlich mal Bremsscheiben die auch zu den Reifen passen 

G.


----------



## duke209 (11. Januar 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> heute wurde ich wetterbedingt zur touränderung gezwungen. ausserhalb des waldes sank selbst bergab die geschwindigkeit sturmbedingt auf fußgängerniveau, also blieb nur die flucht zurück in bebaumtes gebiet. der schnee 'fiel' größtenteils waagerecht, also nur ein schnelles foto und weiter gings...
> Anhang anzeigen 349826



Wenn der Baum nicht wäre, würd ich sagen Mond?!?


----------



## madone (11. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Wenn der Baum nicht wäre, würd ich sagen Mond?!?


Ist doch gar kein Moonlander...


----------



## herrundmeister (11. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (12. Januar 2015)




----------



## madone (12. Januar 2015)

Süß


----------



## SirQuickly (12. Januar 2015)

Alles wieder weg...Schade!


----------



## madone (12. Januar 2015)

Erster Nightride ... als die Sonne verschwand


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2015)

Habe Bild 1 mal auf meinen Desktop gelegt. 
Meiner Holden gefällt dein Radl auch. Quasi frisch getTÜVt.


----------



## madone (13. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe Bild 1 mal auf meinen Desktop gelegt.
> Meiner Holden gefällt dein Radl auch. Quasi frisch getTÜVt.


Fremdes Bike am Desktop ... Das ist ja mal eine Ehre


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Fremdes Bike am Desktop ... Das ist ja mal eine Ehre


Eigene Räder sehe ich ja täglich. Für wechselnde BildschirmschonerPics sorgt ein Nebeljäger-Ordner! *sry für ot*


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Januar 2015)

action letztens im wald


----------



## knicksiknacksi (13. Januar 2015)

im bender style in die landung... ;-) oder hast den kicker ausgelassen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Januar 2015)

kicker hab ich beim Rennen ausgelassen, war mir nix mit der Plastegabel und dem Starrrad


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Januar 2015)

schrabinski schrieb:


> *Go west - auf der Flucht vorm neuen Jahr
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, es bietet sich in der Zeit zwischen den Jahren nicht nur an, eben jene zu wechseln - wobei man diesbezüglich sowieso nicht(lange) umhin kann – sondern auch den gewohnten Grund auf dem man fährt. In diesem Sinne sind Robert, Martn und ich am Silvestertag auf ein Neues aus unseren Dachstuben gekrabbelt, das gut bepackte Fatbike unterm Hintern, und nahmen Kurs aufs Erzgebirge.*




so, ich hab' auch noch ein paar Bilder von unserem Fatbiketrip über Sylvester in die tschechischen Wälder.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hagbard/

alles beginnt mit der Zugfahrt nach Altenberg, wie immer, und ich war natürlich zu spät am Bahnhof wegen Rummgebastel am Fahrrad, so dass wir noch in Heidenau am Bahnhof abgammeln konnten 






oben angekommen und kurz nach der Grenze war alles schon gut weiß und schön trocken kalt






ich hatte auch schon wieder Hunger und freute mich innerlich schon auf lecker cz essen, was dann später ja nicht so super geil geklappt hat ;-)






das wird noch ein Fatbike






jedenfalls waren die ersten Meter recht unterhaltsam, da man permanent zwischen den Skifahrern slalom fahren durfte und wenn wir mal kurz anhielten, bildete sich im Nu eine Traube Rentner um uns und bestaunte die "Mopedräder" und wunderte sich wo da genau der Akku versteckt ist.

jedenfalls kamen wir gut voran und auch die Don quichotte GFedächtnispassage war super fahrbar, so dass man schnell pausieren konnte bevor es im Seegebiet nur noch schiebend voranging.






im Dunkeln erreichten wir eine rettende Straße und ich legte mich ne gute Handvoll mal auf die Fresse bei der Glätte.
Kurz vorher noch trafen wir auf ManWoman aus Ice und schlossen Freundschaft






reiner Sex






das Suchen nach ner offenen Kneipe, kaltem Hähnchen, ACDC, Bier und betrunkenen Straßenpäärchen ging schnell vorrüber. Genauso wie die Polizeistreife welche bei Schneeregen skeptisch schauend an uns langsam vorbeifuhr.

der Rest war zum Glück eine gefundene Schutzhütte auf einer Erhebung bei Kliny und endlich was gutes zu Mampfen
















Frühstück mit obligatorischem Schneeschmelzen und laaange Ausschlafen am 1.1.2015 war toll
















später dann rollten wir gemütlich auf den gegenüberliegenden Gipfel und konnten eine klare & weite Aussicht genießen











Der Schnee war nur leider zu weich die meiste Zeit, da es viel zu warm war ...
so langsam dunkelte es und die Temperaturen sowie der Untergrund wurden besser.
















bis zum eigentlichen Zielort für heute war es noch ein langer Weg, und die Trails konnten wir schlecht einschätzen, so dass nach anfänglicher Euphorie doch schnell die schwitzende Ernüchterung uns ereilte, als wir nur noch stapfend durch die Wälder unsere Bikes zogen und schoben um in einer Stunde nur kümmerlich vorranzukommen. Eyk fuhr' fast auf der Felge, aber der Harsch war zu krass um einfach drüberzuhoovern. Martn und Eyk haben in diesem Scheißstück derbe Spurarbeit geleistet und sich dabei voll verausgabt. die Einkehr am Abend in der Tanke sprach dann auch für sich ;-)

Nach ein paar Metern auf dem Fernwanderweg E3 hatten wir abermals gut Glück mit dem Auffinden eines alten, verlassenen Häusels an der Bahnstrecke. hier konnten wir ganz gut unser zweites Lager aufschlagen und für die Gemütlichkeit den Schnapps um ein kleines Minifeuer kreisen lassen






die Nacht war laut und raschelig, es wurde zum Morgen hin immer wärmer und der Regen setzte lustig drauf los.
zum Glück ankerte das Tarp an sicherem Gerät






Frühstück und Tee an der Mauer ...






und dann hieß es zumindest für mich den Rückweg anzutreten, während die Jungs weiterfuhren zum Klinovec.
Mein Rückweg war wunderschön mit Gegenwind, Dauerregen, komplett durchnässten Radklamotten, nicht fahrenden Zügen in Dtl. und einen saunetten Busfahrer welcher mich bis nach Chemnitz kuschierte.

alles in allem eine schöne Sache,
nur leider 5°C zu warm und zu nass.


----------



## Pugy (13. Januar 2015)

Danke für deinen Bericht, eine gelungene Flucht ins neue Jahr.  Bin gern bei der nächsten Tour dabei.

Beim lesen des Berichts kam mir dieser Faden wieder ins Gedächtnis.

*Fatbiketreffen im Erzgebirge *
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbiketreffen.660108/

Sollten wir den wieder aufwärmen?


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2015)

martn trägt Handschuhe? Was war denn da los?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2015)

Martn wärmt die sicherlich nur für einen Mitfahrer vor.


----------



## dukestah (13. Januar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


>



dinglespeed? rutscht die kette nicht immer mal durch, so schlaff wie die da hängt bzw liegt?
ansonsten, respekt, krasse tour!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (13. Januar 2015)

die kette spannt sich von alleine wegen den rosa pedalen


----------



## Alex0303 (13. Januar 2015)

Hausrunde auf die GIS... oben noch bissl Schnee...
Gut, dass ich mein Fatbike wieder hab. War echt kein Vergleich zum schmalen 2,3 er Stumpjumper...
Viel sichereres Gefühl, mehr Kontrolle im Schnee, besseres Vorankommen im "Tiefschnee" (ca 20cm und bei +4° dementsprechend schwer)



 

 

Leider keine Zeit für mehr Bilder ... fahren war zu lustig



Und jetzt ein Bier


----------



## dukestah (13. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> die kette spannt sich von alleine wegen den rosa pedalen


Die versucht wohl eher zu flüchten


----------



## Jaga78 (13. Januar 2015)

Die GIS muss ich jetzt auch mal in Angriff nehmen. 
Hab schon viel von dort gehört, wie man sieht is schön dort. 

Ich hab bei dem tollen Wetter auch schnell eine Runde gedreht. 


 

Ich wollte das Bild gar ned posten, ist schnell enstanden als ich des Suchscheinwerfer am Helm aufgedreht hab


----------



## Alex0303 (13. Januar 2015)

Jaga78 schrieb:


> Die GIS muss ich jetzt auch mal in Angriff nehmen.
> Hab schon viel von dort gehört, wie man sieht is schön dort.



Dabei hab ich noch nicht mal das Bild vom Blunzngröstl reingestellt 
(Für die deutschen Fatbiker : Blunzengröstl = Blutwurstbrät zusammen mit in Scheiben geschnittenen Erdäpfeln geröstet, Sauerkraut gehört auch dazu ) 

 kannst gern mal herkommen, dann drehn wir eine Runde am Linzer Hausberg


----------



## martn (14. Januar 2015)

dinglespeed, jo, und die kette ist noch nie durchgerutscht oder runtergefallen. eher friert der xt-freilauf ein...

und ja, diesen winter hab ich bisher tatsächlich recht oft handschuhe an. aber meist nur die ganz dünnen planet x. mit dem wechsel auf etwas dünnere silikongriffe ist das auch komfortabler als vorher (bei 34 mm-griffen wirds mit handschuhen schnell zu viel). ich hoff ja noch auf richtige kälte, damit ich wenigstens einmal pro winter die dicken northwave lobster anziehen kann...

wie auch immer... am sonntag gab es nach dem absurd warmen samstag unerwartet viel neuschnee im erzgebirge, das war sehr schön:




Jožin was here... by all martn, on Flickr




Preiset den Erfinder des Amphibienfahrrades! by all martn, on Flickr




All Terrain Biking by all martn, on Flickr

keine guten bedingungen für kettenschaltung...



Death for Derailleur by all martn, on Flickr




Pramenacz Wirtriders United by all martn, on Flickr




Felgenwaschstraße by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## madone (14. Januar 2015)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (14. Januar 2015)

ein ritt in den sonnenuntergang. hirnbirn vergessen, mit der funzel am lenker auf schnee/eis bergab iwie kein fun


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

Woisndes ?


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (14. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Woisndes ?



das ist die mtb-strecke auf das madereck, foto auf etwa 750m höhe mit blick in richtung leoben.

lg, hamsti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (14. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> hirnbirn


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. Januar 2015)

hinbirn hollarädulliö .
werd gmerkt


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2015)

Foddos der Woche...würd ich mal sagen 













G.


----------



## dorfmann (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn der @martn die mal hier auf MTB-news hochladen würde, wird das ja vieleicht was


----------



## martn (14. Januar 2015)

biddesehr:


----------



## Olca (15. Januar 2015)

Gestern auch mal das Gecko eingeweiht


----------



## chriiss (15. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> @LB Jörg : *klasse Bilder!
> *
> Da kann ich mit meinen Smartphone-Pics nicht mithalten, aber mein Dickes hat sich heute auf einem meiner Lieblingstrails pudelwohl gefühlt:



Warn ja net meine Bilder...hab sie nur nommal verlinkt. Die Ehre gebürt @martn

G.


----------



## Olca (15. Januar 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> @LB Jörg : *klasse Bilder!
> *
> Da kann ich mit meinen Smartphone-Pics und Location nicht mithalten, aber mein Dickes hat sich heute auf einem meiner Lieblingstrails pudelwohl gefühlt:



Aber sieht nach sehr feinen Trails aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (15. Januar 2015)

ich habe heute auch eine kurze Regenpause genutzt und 
bin mit dem neuen Mopped ein paar Trails gefahren


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Januar 2015)

Nach 4 Wochen Dauerregen,endlich erste Testfahrt!
Was soll ich sagen........


----------



## noam (16. Januar 2015)

Strafanzeige wegen Falschparken muss mir aber mal einer erklären?


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Januar 2015)

Du kommst doch aus OB, oder?
Wo bist denn immer so unterwegs?


----------



## 72er (16. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ich habe heute auch eine kurze Regenpause genutzt und
> bin mit dem neuen Mopped ein paar Trails gefahren



Cool, ein 3D Bild 
Aber schönes Radl.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351142 Anhang anzeigen 351140 Nach 4 Wochen Dauerregen,endlich erste Testfahrt!
> Was soll ich sagen........


Sieht echt gut aus, die Felgen, die Proportionen passen, sehr fein. Was wiegt´s denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Januar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Du kommst doch aus OB, oder?
> Wo bist denn immer so unterwegs?


Grafenmühle,Heidsee......

@Der Kokopelli,12kg


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Januar 2015)

@Meister-Dieter 
Da bin ich auch öfter unterwegs!
Vielleicht rollt man sich mal über den Weg


----------



## grottenmolch (16. Januar 2015)

Echo @ Neuer G7-Gipfel A-, Antennenanlage......


----------



## madone (16. Januar 2015)

grottenmolch schrieb:


> Echo @ Neuer G7-Gipfel A-, Antennenanlage......Anhang anzeigen 351233


Wo ist das ... Elmau? Liegt ja noch richtig Schnee.....


----------



## Knusberflogge (17. Januar 2015)

Beim morgendlichen fernsehen dachte ich, vom A-Team beflügelt, an die mahnenden Worte von jake:



jake schrieb:


> du brauchst doch keine Vignette um nach Krupka zu kommen. Die 170 über die normale Grenze und dann links zum Mückentürmchen



Also machte ich mich auf den Weg. Und weil ich der Einzige bin ohne Smartphone mußte die zuvor gegoogelte Wegbeschreibung auf den gelben Zettel ( siehe Pfeil ) niedergeschrieben werden.
Und neben den allerbesten Wünschen waren zwei Nanen ( Bananen ) und die farbenfrohe Supermarktbrause meine treuen Begleiter - nicht die schlechteste Wahl  .



 

Und während bi uns tu Hus trocken-graues Fahrradwetter ist, dachte ich beim Grenzübergang Zinnwald: " Was sol die Kake !?! " Hier gabs tatsächlich Schnee  . Ich mag Schnee sehr, aber nicht heute  .



 

In Krupka angekommen gab´s Entwarnung. Alles relativ downhillfreundlich, bis auf den außerbetrieblichen Lift. Egal, rechts vorbei geschnibbst gings den Wald hinauf. Dünnrädrige Bremsspuren wiesen mir den Weg.




 

Und es war steil, richtig steil! Ernsthaft, so lange bin ich noch nie so steil hoch. Natürlich geschoben, trotzdem sportlich. Dafür konnte ich beim Aufstieg die Strecke ( obgleich es hier viele Linien gibt ) prüfend beäugen.



 

Eigentlich nichts spektakuläres, bis auf die Steilheit. Mehr oder weniger im guten Zustand und so sicherlich auch irgendwo in Deitschland zu finden.



 
Hier und da mal ein Kicker oder ein kleiner Shore, alles in einem ordentlichen Mittelmaß und für die Meisten fahrbar...



 

Der Untergrund war mit vielen losen Steinen übersät und es gab wilde Linienführungen wo man wollte.




 

Dann wieder ein Schotterweg, immerwieder sehr steil.




 


Weiter oben hörte die Vielwegerei auf und man konnte einen recht geschmeidigen Trail langeiern.




 

In der Zone der Nadelgehölze gab´s reichlich Wurzeln bei starkem Gefälle.




 

Vielleicht bin ich nicht so viel gewöhnt, aber einige Stellen haben definitiv den Namen "Downhill" verdient. Ich fand es schon sehr anspruchsvoll, teilweise grenzwertig. Wie sich die Strecke stellenweise den Berg runter ergießt ist dolle arg. In Verbindung mit den stetig wechselnden Untergründen natürlich zu fahren, die Frage ist nur wie.




 

Die Federgabel hat hier ganze Arbeit geleistet. Ebenso die Bremsen, die mich in keiner Sekunde im Stich ließen. Dabei war die Abfahrt von oben wirklich sehr lang. Und ehrlich gesagt müßte ich jetzt überlegen, ob das Heraufschieben anstengender war wie die Abfahrt. Störend fand ich jetzt den breiten Sattel, der stellenweise dolle in die innenseitlichen Oberschenkel hackte.




 


Oben gab es wieder Schnee und trotz des trüben Wetters eine gute Aussicht. 




 
Der "Schlittenberg" war auch besucht und ich freute mich über meine kluge Wahl, die Windjacke zu tragen.




 

Ein Fatbike ist, ebenso wie (m)ein Brookssattel, sicher nicht für grobe Einsätze gedacht. Und mit ihm sind bei weitem nicht Geschwindigkeiten möglich, wie sie mit einem Fully denkbar sind. Dennoch kann man es rocken lassen. Hier bin ich an meine Grenzen gekommen. Sowohl körperlich als auch mit dem Fatbike. Stellenweise konnte man arg runterballern und die Reifen sind wie so oft schluckfreudig. Aber ohne Federgabel nur bedingt empfehlenswert bzw. nur zum runtertrailen, umsetzen usw. möglich ... oder man kann halt besser fahren wie ich  .

Und wer so tapfer unterwegs war, der darf sich auch mit dem heutigen Dean Cain Double-Feature ( TELE 5 ) belohnen, Frau hin oder her  .


----------



## martn (17. Januar 2015)

krupka mitm fettrad, allerhand... respekt! sach bescheid, wenn du mal oben aufm kamm mit im schnee spielen willst.


----------



## jake (17. Januar 2015)

wie immer ein farbenfroher bericht aus deiner "feder"


----------



## ingmar (17. Januar 2015)

Sauber mit ner halben Rockford-Kehre geparkt.

Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## duke209 (17. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Grafenmühle,Heidsee......
> 
> @Der Kokopelli,12kg



Das ist ne Ansage. Sehr fein!!   Sorry aber ich muss jetzt mal fragen was das für ein Rahmen ist, erkenn ich nicht. 
Warum hast du dich bei dem Costumaufbau für den GC am VR entschieden? Da gibts besserer, die weniger eigenwillig sind.


----------



## tgs (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (17. Januar 2015)

Heut Testriding Tubeless und D5 Spikeless absolviert. Fazit, gut das ich den Schmalspurhengst stehen lassen hab, der Wald war eine Katastrophe, nur Schlamm und Fallobst. Mit dem 2.4er Schmalspurhengst hät ich sicher schon eher umgedreht, so wurden es geplante 35km mit 990hm......vom Dreck war ich satt.
Achtja, tubeless hielt, der D5 am VR machte genau das was er sollte. Fazit: zufrieden.

Etwas schönere Momente...für Schnee hat es nicht gereicht, im Harz ist derzeit bei 600hm Schneefallgrenze, hier war ich bei ca. 420hm.


----------



## duke209 (17. Januar 2015)

ingmar schrieb:


> Sauber mit ner halben Rockford-Kehre geparkt.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ingmar



Oder kurzer Syncro Drift.  Aber wohl eher nich........ach was lieb ich meine Heckschleuder...an Tagen wie diesen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Das ist ne Ansage. Sehr fein!!   Sorry aber ich muss jetzt mal fragen was das für ein Rahmen ist, erkenn ich nicht.
> Warum hast du dich bei dem Costumaufbau für den GC am VR entschieden? Da gibts besserer, die weniger eigenwillig sind.


Das ist ein Rahmen von MTsports,das Modell heißt meles.
Die Reifen hatte ich noch,warte auf den Schwalbereifen.


----------



## duke209 (17. Januar 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351528



Weiße Griffe sind schon dekadent, wenn ich überlege wie meine neuen roten Motos nach einer Dreckstour aussehen


----------



## ziploader (17. Januar 2015)

Heute mit dem Fatbike im Gantrisch unterwegs. Der Schnee war nass und tief. Starkes Schneetreiben. Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## -zor- (18. Januar 2015)

Unterweges mit dem Farley 6 in der Döberitzer Heide, Schnee gab es leider nicht, hat aber trotzdem tierisch Spaß gmacht!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Januar 2015)

War heute in heimischen Gefilden unterwegs:



nein, da bin ich nicht runter gefahren...




das war ich nicht, der Baum war schon vorher ähm... kaputt...

Und hier noch ein paar gruselige Schlechtlicht-Sprungbilder:












Fazit: Ein Fatbike kann auch ohne Schnee Spaß machen (als ob wir das nicht gewusst hätten).

Am Ende noch etwas Mäuerchen-Trial am tödlichen Abgrund:


----------



## lirasi (18. Januar 2015)

Münchens höchster "Berg", mein Scoop und die Allianz Arena:


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (18. Januar 2015)

Heute ein bisschen an der Elbe entlang gefahren, bei Hamburger Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (18. Januar 2015)

heute zusammen mit Rhetoriker eine Frühlingstour durchs Vorerzgebirgsland gemacht 
soweit das Auge reicht - kein Schnee


 

GC/Bud gegen Nate/Nate


----------



## corra (18. Januar 2015)

-


----------



## Optimizer (19. Januar 2015)

Gestern morgen kleiner Abstecher in die Nordvogesen. Die kleine Tour hatte ich schon vorletztes Jahr auf dem Kieker. Damals noch mit dem Fully scheiterte ich bereits nach 1 km als ich mir auf einem unbedeutenden Pfad das Schaltwerk an einem "Stöckchen" verbog.
Punkt 9 Uhr gings bei knackigen -1,5°C los. Es ist noch neblig, aber die Sonne lacht schon in den höheren Regionen. Es geht erstmal rauf.
Nach gut zwo Kilometer hab ich schon 250hm gemacht. Mir ist warm. Die Sonne scheint auf den roten Buntsandstein und ich bin an der ersten kleinen Burgruine:




Durch ein Kieferwäldchen geht es auf schmalem Geläuf weiter. Zwei "Cols" (Col = Pass/Sattel), eine fiese, aber fatbiketaugliche Sandpiste und einen schmalen viel zu steilen Singletrail weiter, bin ich schnell auf über 500 m.ü.NN geklettert. Zwischen den Bäumen erblicke ich wieder eine Szenerie mit Felsen und Burgruinen (von links nach recht: Wachtfels-Ruine Petit Arnsburg-Steinbacher Platte-Burgruine Wasigenstein):




Endlich kommt ne Abfahrt. Und dies ist einfach top, ach was sag ich...ich ist einfach fat-genial. Der Anfang sieht nach epischem Trail aus; gespickt mit kleinen Holztreppenabsätzen, die als Sprunganlagen missbraucht werden.




Doch das dicke Ende kommt an Schluss. Der Ausstieg des Trails ist eine Treppe....oder ein Drop....vorallem kommt er so unvermittelt, dass er auch leicht zum Flop hätte werden können....




Richtig flüssig geht der Pfad immer leicht weiter bergab. Leicht verblockt drückt das Ding mir ein unheimliches Grinsen ins Gesicht. Plötzlich erhebt sich wie aus dem Nichts die nächste Burg: Altwindstein.




Ich lasse diese Ruine allerdings links liegen und kämpfe mich einen schlammigen Harvesterweg hoch zur Schwesterburg Neuwindstein. Dort ist es noch richtig nebelig und dampfig.




Der Abstieg von dieser Burg gestaltet sich richtig schwierig und auf den knackigen, sauengen und verwurzelten Serpentinen kann ich den Bulldozer endlich auf Grip testen. Also ich würd sagen, Bestanden! Es folgt nun eine längere Forstwegetappe, bei der ich endlich mal ein bisschen Strecke machen kann. So rolle ich durchs Tal weiter Richtung Dambach. Das nächste Zwischenziel ist ein Fels direkt über dem Ort. Ein Pfad, den ich lieber runter gefahren wäre, schlängelt sich in gut zehn engen Serpentinen stets aufwärts. Mir wirds zu blöd und ich schieben den letzten Rest:




Dafür gibts oben ne fette Belohnung. Der Anfang der Felsplattform lässt schon erahnen, dass ich gleich ne Porno-Ausblick bekommen werde.




Und tatsächlich. Zwei Krüppelkiefer thronen über dem genialen Ausblick mit den Bergen der Nordvogesen, die aus dem Nebel über Dambach herausragen:




Nach kurzer Schwelgerei in die Ferne geht es über den Bergrücken weiter. Die Schilder weisen zum "Rocher de l'homme" oder "Männelstein", wie die alteingesessenen Elsässer hier auch sagen. Eine absolutes Highlight an Buntsandsteinformation in den grenznahen Nordvogesen:




Aus einer anderen Perspektive erkennt man erst die richtige Schönheit dieses Felsens:




Der nächste Teilabschnitt wird wild. Durch eine alte Forstschneise mit viel Wutzgehubbel zieht es sich über den Bergkamm. Noch einmal geht es tief ins Tal und leider anschließend wieder 200hm hoch zum letzten Berg an diesem Vormittag....hier oben steht dafür die wohl schönste Burgruine aus dieser Ecke: Burg Schoeneck:




Und nicht nur diese Burgruine ist schön, sondern auch der finale Trail von ca. 3km, der mich mit Ausblick auf die Burg Petit Arnsburg kurz vor dem Auto wieder ausspuckt:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Januar 2015)

Hammer! Ich nehme an, Du machst das mal wieder... Dann würde ich gerne mit


----------



## Optimizer (19. Januar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hammer! Ich nehme an, Du machst das mal wieder... Dann würde ich gerne mit


Natürlich mach ich das dieses Jahr nochmal. War ja quasi ne Auskundschafterei für ne Tour. Mir fehlen noch südlich zwei, drei Trails und dann gibts das Gesamtpaket. Wobei das ne richtige Männerrunde werde kann. Ich kam gestern bereits auf 24km/900hm.


----------



## tgs (19. Januar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hammer! Ich nehme an, Du machst das mal wieder... Dann würde ich gerne mit


... und ich wäre auch gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (19. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wobei das ne richtige Männerrunde werde kann. Ich kam gestern bereits auf 24km/900hm.


Ich freue mich schon


----------



## neikless (19. Januar 2015)

... will auch mit !


----------



## lirasi (19. Januar 2015)

ähm, ICH auch !!!!


----------



## Staanemer (19. Januar 2015)

Hmpf...


----------



## xerto (19. Januar 2015)

nee danke ich nicht 

zu viel schöne Gegend
zu viele tolle trails
zu viele herliche Burgruinen und landschaften

wer braucht so nen sch_eiss


----------



## Staanemer (19. Januar 2015)

xerto schrieb:


> nee danke ich nicht
> 
> zu viel schöne Gegend
> zu viele tolle trails
> ...



Konstruktivisten.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2015)

Ist des Ding echt so schief 







G.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Januar 2015)

Der Turm hat definitiv eine Trail-Geometrie.


----------



## Bumble (19. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gestern morgen kleiner Abstecher in die Nordvogesen.



Hättest du geschrieben dass das ne Tour bei dir zuhause war, hätte ichs dir anhand der Bilder auch geglaubt


----------



## bamtobam1979 (19. Januar 2015)

Kleine frostige Runde auf den Feldberg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (19. Januar 2015)

Das Grün knallt


----------



## bamtobam1979 (19. Januar 2015)

Danke
Es ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Januar 2015)

Du kannst auch Vollbild wählen (Button neben dem Bild beim Upload), dann sehen wir das Prachtbild gleich in Vollgröße. Und ja, das Grün knallt


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2015)

Endlich mal wieder ein bisschen unterwegs...




Mehr Fotos in meinem Tourtagebuch.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2015)

Krasse Sachen habt ihr bei euch in den Wäldern 

G:


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2015)

Ein altes keltisches sog. Schwedenkreuz. Römische, keltische Wegekreuze und Bildstöcke stehen quasi fast an jeder Ecke  in der Eifel rum.


----------



## svennox (20. Januar 2015)

"noch mal" ... @Optimizer MEGA SCHÖNE BILDER...!!!   

Das hier sieht aus wie aus einem Abenteuerfilm oder ähnliches...super schöne ImpressionBilder !


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2015)




----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2015)

Die Krüppelkiefer ist bei uns auf den Felsen oft anzutreffen.
Danke, dass meine Bilder gefallen. Ich versuche am nächsten Wochenende weitere zu liefern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2015)

Das Dahner Felsenland und das Grenzgebiet zu Frankreich ist schon toll. 

Bei uns hat es letzte Nacht ein bisschen geschneit:


----------



## CaseOnline (20. Januar 2015)

bamtobam1979 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352117 Kleine frostige Runde auf den Feldberg.....



Da war ich auch - selber Tag, selbe Bank - nur ein paar Minuten früher...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2015)

Zigarettenwerbung ist doch verboten    

G.


----------



## cluso (21. Januar 2015)

Spielen im Schnee


----------



## Staanemer (21. Januar 2015)

...und wie hat damals (uih, bin ich alt) meine Deutschlehrerin immer schön gesagt? Man beginnt keinen Satz mit "also". Natürlich auch nicht mit "eigentlich".

Also gut, Frau Schweitzer, ich werde mich dran halten.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal kurz schauen, wie denn der Streckenzustand für Sonntag so ist. Es liegt ja nicht besonders viel Schnee, naja, zumindest weniger als bei den letzten Touren am Bersch der Fliescher. Aus dem "eben mal hoch, kurz gucken, wieder runter" wurde ein der schönsten Touren der letzten Zeit. Vielleicht auch, weil eben nicht zuviel Schnee liegt, naja.
Jedenfalls war der Streckenzustand hervorragend, alles fahrbar bis auf ca. 50 m quer über eine Wiese.

Dauerfrost, ich steige aus dem Auto und rutsche weg, uhh, Eis unterm Schnee, aufpassen.

Weniger Wind als sonst, und was ist das? Heute mal tatsächlich mit Sonne?





Aufgrund der geringen Schneehöhe hier unten und auf den Wanderwegen geht es schneller vorwärts als üblich.
Aber zu früh über die Sonne gefreut, da kommt sie schon: die pöse Wolkenfront.





Gedacht, passiert, Sekunden später fahre ich im Schatten. Wie immer...
Doch es läuft und läuft.





Das Eis unter mir merke ich erst, als ich absteige.





Die untere Skipiste ist geschlossen, die Schneekanonen laufen. Mir egal. Damit die Runde nicht in 2,5 Stunden vorbei ist, wird sie kurzerhand verlängert.





Fette Pause:





Fettige Pause:





Diesmal mit Einkehr, denn ich habe das Schloss mal nicht vergessen. Nett mit den Leuten am Tisch geschwätzt und dann die Abfahrt genossen.
Tja, und das wars auch schon, denn die Abfahrt lief dermassen herrlich und flüssig durch, dass ich nicht ein Foto gemacht habe.

Entweder wars des bissi Schnee oder doch der Jagertee 

Ach und geblitzt worden ist mein Fatty auch noch:





War wahrscheinlich zu langsam.

Hier kann die Tour mit- oder nachgefahren werden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-...rhein-main-gebiet.739993/page-2#post-12618050


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Januar 2015)

Bilder aus einer besseren Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (21. Januar 2015)

Schöner Bericht ... Das letzt Bild ist lässig


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2015)

Gestern im Ahrtal...


----------



## Der_Christopher (22. Januar 2015)

Heute blieb das Temperaturmessdingens mal knapp unter den magischen 0°, also ohne gematsche etwas durch die heimische Feldflur gerollert.


 

 

 

Burgruine Arnstein


 

 
Mordor^^


----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2015)

bei uns im Norden gibts mal wieder kein Schnee 

dafür ist  heute bei -2 Grad der Waldboden, der am  letzten WE noch total matschig war, 
schön hart gefrohren und spart die lästige putzerei danach....


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2015)

Trockene Trails um diese Jahreszeit haben aber auch schon was für  sich.


----------



## madone (23. Januar 2015)

Bei uns kommt der Schnee am Sonntag ...


----------



## gpzmandel (23. Januar 2015)

Miss Piggy war unterwegs


----------



## duke209 (23. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Bei uns kommt der Schnee am Sonntag ...



 Der Wecker ist bereits gestellt in aller Früh!!


----------



## bamtobam1979 (23. Januar 2015)

wieder mal nur Feldberg und Umgebung...aber das Wetter heute war Top








 

Schönes WE!


----------



## zoomer (23. Januar 2015)

Wessobrunn - der Nabel der Welt :daumen :

(Ich war übrigens auch schon mal da)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (24. Januar 2015)

wiedermal durch die Döberitzer Heide, heute mit schmalbereiften Sohnemann...
nur nach 30km war sein grinsen weg 



 



 





man freute sich auch uns zu sehen


----------



## madone (24. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wessobrunn - der Nabel der Welt :daumen :
> 
> (Ich war übrigens auch schon mal da)


Stimmt ... hier brummt der Bär

WEnn du mal in der Nähe bist gib Laut


----------



## dukestah (24. Januar 2015)

gestern abend noch ganz eilig reifen gewechselt und heute bei 'idealen' testbedingungen mal den dillinger5 mit spikes getestet 

schöner mix aus schnee, pampe und festen böden


 
angenehme optik


 
fahrradspur neben fahrradspur 


 
immerhin ein schleier weiß im erzgebirgsvorland


----------



## zoomer (24. Januar 2015)

Schöne Ecke da, Weilheim.

Hab grad mal wieder gewikipediat.


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## cherokee190 (24. Januar 2015)

Soviel Schnee heute (für nordische Verhältnisse) in Hamburg? Alle Achtung .


----------



## CaseOnline (24. Januar 2015)

Die Augenblicke, bevor die Hülle barst...


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (24. Januar 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 353701 Anhang anzeigen 353702 Anhang anzeigen 353703 Anhang anzeigen 353704


cherokee190 schrieb:


> Soviel Schnee heute (für nordische Verhältnisse) in Hamburg? Alle Achtung .



jawohl in Hamburg


----------



## cherokee190 (25. Januar 2015)

Moin, moin,
heute früh habe ich die Zeit vor dem 2. Frühstück mal wieder für ein kleines Strandründchen genutzt.







 

So ein leerer Strand bei Temperaturen um die 0°C hat doch wirklich was .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingmar (25. Januar 2015)

Also,
ich hab ne schöne Runde mit Übernachtung ab Bad Harzburg gedreht. Temperaturen waren angenehm, tagsüber -4°C, nachts -8°C schätze ich mal.

Hier der Link zum Picasa-Album: https://picasaweb.google.com/114263874003533357989/HarzJanuar2015?authkey=Gv1sRgCK7buqf5hvHV8QE

Kann man hier irgendwie mehrere Bilder automatisch hochladen und verlinken?


----------



## Knusberflogge (25. Januar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> ...So ein leerer Strand bei Temperaturen um die 0°C hat doch wirklich was .....



Find ich auch. Das Meer weckt immer irgendwie das Fernweh, wahrscheinlich nur, weil man es ( wie ich ) nicht vor der Haustür hat...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Januar 2015)

Ja, Du kannst auf "Datei hochladen" klicken, dann mehrere Dateien auswählen (nach dem Klicken der ersten Datei "STRG" gedrückt halten, bis Du alle Dateien markiert hast) und dann auf Öffnen... Dann noch neben jedem Bild auf den "Vollbild" Button klicken und fertig... Aber darauf achten, dass die einzelnen Bilder nicht zu viele MB haben (vielleicht unter 400KB pro Bild) sonst wird´s beim Laden zääääh.


----------



## Der_Christopher (25. Januar 2015)

ingmar schrieb:


> Kann man hier irgendwie mehrere Bilder automatisch hochladen und verlinken?


Einfach nach dem ersten Bild wieder auf Datei hochladen klicken, solange bis dir die Bilder ausgehen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Januar 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Die Augenblicke, bevor die Hülle barst...


Willst Du damit sagen, dass Dein sündhaft teurer Spike-Dillinger einen Riss bekommen hat??? Wäre ja ne Schande!


----------



## dorfmann (25. Januar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ...... Aber darauf achten, dass die einzelnen Bilder nicht zu viele MB haben (vielleicht unter *400MB* pro Bild) sonst wird´s beim Laden zääääh.



DAS wird allerdings sehr zäh !
Meinst du vieleicht 400 kb ?

Denke gute Standards fürs Forum sind so 600x900 oder 900x1200 pixel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Januar 2015)

Ja, klar meinte ich KB  erwischt!
Zu klein sollte es auch nicht sein (ich empfehle 900-1200px breit bei Breitformat. Sonst sieht es auf den modernen Monitoren etwas verloren aus... und der @zoomer kann mit seinem 27 Zoll Retina Display (5120 x 2880 Pixel) gar nix mehr erkennen


----------



## CaseOnline (25. Januar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Willst Du damit sagen, dass Dein sündhaft teurer Spike-Dillinger einen Riss bekommen hat??? Wäre ja ne Schande!


Nee, neeee....! Der Dillinger 5 ist ein zäher Hund.  Mir ist doch die Zughülle geborsten.


----------



## duke209 (25. Januar 2015)

Herrliche Tour heute absolviert, ich liebe das Fatboy 

Der Reihe nach:
Ankunft Bad Harzburg, ca. 7.30 Uhr, es ist noch nicht hell. Neuschnee war weiter oben angesagt.
Nachdem der obligatorische threesixty mit der Heckschleuer auf dem leeren Parkplatz absolviert wurde, gings los.



Ich hatte jetzt um 800hm vor mir. Nur wenig Schnee am Start, nur gut, erstmal Meter machen.
20min später kam ich zum Salzstieg.  Fiese Rampe von 25%, an ganz guten trockenen Tagen mit dem Enduro komplett machbar. Das Fatboy kletterte souverän. 2x musste der Fuss runter, durchgedreht, das bei dem Schnee, klasse!!







Oben am Torfhaus angekommen. Deutlich mehr Schnee. Schneegestöber setzt ein. Kalt wirds auch. Ich muss weiter rauf.
Ziel ist die Wolfswarte - 980hm - Klippe, schöne Aussicht (ansich).







Meine Beläge nerven mich. Permanent Geräusche, so find ich den Yeti und den Luchs nie! (Koolstop oder Icetech....muss ich gucken).
Ich komme zum Magdeburger Weg (Highlight). Ich überlege den Trail zu fahren (is nicht ohne, ansonsten am Steilhang entlang).
Ich müsste dann aber noch mehr hm zur Wolfswarte schrubben, bin allein unterwegs, ich nehm daher den kürzeren steinigen und ausgewaschnenTrail zum Clausthaler Flutgraben/Abstieg Wolfswarte (war auch Teil unserer Tour beim Fatbike Jam). Schwere Verletzung hatte ich erst.
Ich hab plötzlich 2 Spuren vom Pöbel vor mir. Nervt mich!! Ich hol das Fussvolk ein - krass wie sich ein Trail unter Schnee zum positiven ändern kann.  Bin wieder Chef der Loipe. Ziel nun die Wolfswarte. Zunächst einen lecker Trail leicht bergab, schmal durch die Bäume mit Holzbrücken..."läuft bei mir"..wie die Jugend sagt.




Es geht auf einem Forstweg - bergauf. Problem, 15cm Schnee, unbefahren....es wird anstregend.
Ich komm zur Kreuzung des "Butterstiegs" und entscheide, diesen ca. 2km steil bergauf einzuschlagen - tragend!!
So erspar ich mir 5km durch den hohen Schnee zu fahren.
Nach 2 Metern schultern sacke ich zusammen wie ein GI im Gefecht. Gut das ich meine Knieschoner auch beim Uphill trage, der Grip der FiveTen liess nach. Ich quäle mich auf einem der schönsten Wurzeltails des Harzes schulternd bergauf....what the fu... denke ich. Hunger setzt ein. Schutzhütte am Einstieg in Sicht, fast geschafft - kurze Teepause.
Die erste lange Schulteretappe nach meinen Wirbelbrüchen...anstregend bei knapp 15kg Bike, mal sehn ob ich morgen noch gehn kann.









Ich schlage den letzten Trail zum Gipfel der Wolfswarte ein. Ohne Schnee schon nicht ohne, bis auf ein 5m Stück gelingt es trotz des fattn Schnee´s....bin begeistert!!
Ich komme oben an - 2 Biker ebenso von der anderen Seite (meinem geplanten Abstieg). Ein Fatboy Army und ein LV601...genau mein Geschmack  . Wir schnacken kurz im Schneegestöber - es zieht wie Hechtsuppe - wiedermal mitten in den Wolken und keine Assicht.
Nach ein paar Bildern gehts weiter. Die beiden wollten den Butterstieg runter, war sicher geil - beim nächsten mal dann.







Ich drifte den Trail "Wolfswarter Fussweg" runter, mal im vereisten Bachbett, mal auf dem schmalen Trail oberhalb...es macht Laune.
Die Bremsen  . Ich entschuldige mich bei 2 Wanderern, das ich meine Bremse (HR) nicht warm kriege, es nervt. Versuche es nur laufen zu lassen, herrlich.

Unten angekommen schlage ich den Weg zum Märchenweg ein (ich meide diesen ansonsten, da nur Schlammlöcher, Touristen&Biker und zuviel kaputtgefahen), im Winter aber leider geil. Es geht leicht berbauf über Holzstege, Wurzeln und Steinpassagen.
Komme am Torfhaus an - 1.Millionen Menschen - schnell ne Erbsensupe unter ständiger Beobachtung vernichtet. Zwischen Rodlern den Hang runter - Ziel: Kaiserweg.
Diesen fahre ich im Schnee so entspannt, dass es schon wieder lässig ist 
Der Grip des D5 (ohne Spikes) am VR ist klasse, fühl mich sicher zwischen den Steinen. Leider zu schnell vorbei (war nur ein Teilstück).
Abschließend nehme ich den Weg über die Radauklippe  - zunächst hoch dann mit Speed runter - und lasse es über den "Winterberg Hangweg" - auf dem ich mich im untere Teil wie ein Slalomfahrer fühle - ausklingen.

Bin am Auto....ohh du schöne Sitzheizung!! Waren 38km und 850hm gesamt - erschöpft aber happy. Geil son Fatbike-Wintertag!!
Jetzt muss in Weizen her


Gruß Dan


----------



## corra (25. Januar 2015)

Gester hatts Schnee gegeben also gleich aufs rad und auf die Tour , wenn ich jetzt noch trails hätte währe mein leben perfeckt


----------



## -zor- (25. Januar 2015)

@ Dan.... Geiler Bericht 
voller Neid gerade gelesen, ich will auch Schnee, aber hier in Potsdam ist keiner in Sicht


----------



## dorfmann (25. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...Die Bremsen  . Ich entschuldige mich bei 2 Wanderern, das ich meine Bremse (HR) nicht warm kriege, es nervt...



In punkto Warmfahren sind die großen Scheiben für winterliche Schneetouren wohl nicht die beste Wahl.


----------



## bikeundfly (25. Januar 2015)

Sch(n)ee was heut'!


----------



## zoomer (25. Januar 2015)

bikeundfly schrieb:


>




Hmmh,
wenn ich es grad so sehe, ein Einkaufskörbchen vorne am Fatty wär nicht schlecht ....





Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> und der @zoomer kann mit seinem 27 Zoll Retina Display (5120 x 2880 Pixel) gar nix mehr erkennen




Hat sich doch irgendwie anders entwickelt.
Es wurde eine Urne, made in California, im Gegenwert von 2 Dudes 

Also weiterhin an 30" mit ohne LED und etwas mehr als VGA.
Brillen sind allerdings schon bestellt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hmmh,
> wenn ich es grad so sehe, ein Einkaufskörbchen vorne am Fatty wär nicht schlecht ....


dachte ich auch gerade eben


----------



## Lenne-Blade (25. Januar 2015)

Durfte heute ausgiebig mein DD30 testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeundfly (25. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dachte ich auch gerade eben



...hatte nix zum abmontieren dabei.


----------



## martn (25. Januar 2015)

ingmar schrieb:


> Also,
> ich hab ne schöne Runde mit Übernachtung ab Bad Harzburg gedreht. Temperaturen waren angenehm, tagsüber -4°C, nachts -8°C schätze ich mal.



das sieht nach spass aus, sehr lässiger schlafplatz! aber seh ich das richtig, dass du da noch ne aufblastbare isomatte dabei hattest? weil nur die dünne evazote wär echt sportlich im winter. und wasn das fürn kocher?


----------



## ingmar (26. Januar 2015)

Jau ich hab noch ne Neo Air All Season dabei, die Evazote ist Backup, für Pausen etc. außerdem bin ich ein alter Sack und kann auch im Sommer nicht auf so einer Matte pennen...

Kocher, Topf u.s.w. sind von Evernew. Der Kocher ist nicht sehr effizient und verbraucht zu viel, im Winter kann ich ganz gut damit leben, weil die Abwärme gut zum Auftauen der Hände war. Und Schnee schmelzen kann man mit dem Ding auch ganz gut. Hab das Set günstig geschossen, sonst wär das nix für mich gewesen...

Der Schlafplatz ist absolut genial, allerdings hat man keinen Talblick o. ä. 

Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## martn (26. Januar 2015)

ah, also doch brennspiritus und das was man sieht is nur der windschutz/topfständer, richtig? interessantes system.

ich nutz die dünne evazote mittlerweile auch nur noch als zusatz. die energie, die man zum tragen einer etwas schwereren matte braucht, holt man durch besseren schlaf locker wieder rein.


----------



## ingmar (26. Januar 2015)

Genau, Spiritus. Hast mich bisher noch nie im Stich gelassen, auch nicht im deutschen Winter. Mit Gas und Aufschraubkocher hatte ich schon arge Probleme und auch keine Lust so einen fetten Schlauchkocher zu schleppen.
Das Teil nennt sich Evernew DX Stand oder so ähnlich und der Kocher werkelt im Inneren des Windschutzes. Effizienter läuft der Kocher, wenn der Topf direkt draufsteht mir einem Windschutz aus Alufolie. Ist dann aber etwas wackeliger.

Nachtrag: Hier ist das Set zu sehen: http://www.trekking-lite-store.com/Kueche/Evernew-Titan-Kocherset-Ti-Dx-EBY-255::613.html

Wie gesagt ist das Set eigentlich viel zu teuer, hab es durch Zufall für wesentlich weniger Kohle bekommen. Ist eben mehr für den Titanfetischisten ;-)


Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die verlinkten Bilder klasse @ingmar . Kannst gerne mehr davon hier reinstellen. Dein Übernachtungsplatz hat was magisches mit den großen Findlingen. Bietet bestimmt guten Schutz gegen Ork-Überaschungen von hinten oder oben . Und díe Sonnenaufgangsbilder vom Tag danach sind auch traumhaft schön .

Ach ja, ich verwende auch einen  Spirituskocher. Ist zwar ein bisserl teuer, aber dafür aus Edelstahl. Die meisten anderen sind aus Alu, was ich nicht so optimal finde.


----------



## Girl (26. Januar 2015)

Man soll es kaum glauben, im Emsland gab es am Wochenende richtigen Schnee 
Mal gut das ich das passende Werkzeug mit hatte  denn die Freude war riesig 




Habsch doch vor lauter Freude fast das Objektiv zugehalten 




FÄÄTTE Spuren




So wird ein schwarzes Rad ziemlich weiß, aber die Reifen bleiben sauber 









Tja, und keinen Tag später war ein Großteil des Schnees schon wieder verschwunden. Ich frage mich noch immer  warum guggen die Schafe so komisch, hab die noch nie ein Fahrrad gesehen oder lag es an mir? 






Ich würde sagen, ich war dieses WE zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort!!!


----------



## Wbs_70 (26. Januar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> heute früh habe ich die Zeit vor dem 2. Frühstück mal wieder für ein kleines Strandründchen genutzt.



nice paintjob am moonlander!
gab's den so zu kaufen oder hast du das selbst gemacht?


----------



## gpzmandel (26. Januar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> nice paintjob am moonlander!
> gab's den so zu kaufen oder hast du das selbst gemacht?



Hier wird Ihnen geholfen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/moonlander-stars-stripes.740734/page-6#post-12647040


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (26. Januar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> nice paintjob am moonlander!
> gab's den so zu kaufen oder hast du das selbst gemacht?



Guckst du einfach hier  ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/moonlander-stars-stripes.740734/

edit: zu spät qpzmandel war schneller


----------



## gpzmandel (26. Januar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Guckst du einfach hier  ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/moonlander-stars-stripes.740734/
> 
> edit: zu spät gpzmandel war schneller


Da hatten wir wohl den gleichen Gedanken


----------



## Wbs_70 (26. Januar 2015)

gestern beim örtlichen Crossrennen von den Velohelden_
















;-)

Fatbikes are for Racing.

in den Ordner:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-P7EcmSFu_4dUtfdERTMlRzV0k&usp=sharing

bild 3 & 35 sieht man ein selbstgebruzeltes Fatbike von gestern, war auch geil.


----------



## duke209 (26. Januar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> heute früh habe ich die Zeit vor dem 2. Frühstück mal wieder für ein kleines Strandründchen genutzt.
> 
> 
> ...



Warum verbaust du keinen Lenker mit mehr Rise, jetzt steht's eher ergonomisch ungünstig.


----------



## cherokee190 (26. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Warum verbaust du keinen Lenker mit mehr Rise, jetzt steht's eher ergonomisch ungünstig.



Das ist so irgendwie die einzige Stellung des Lenkers mit der ich gut zurecht komme, wobei ich mir über richtige Ergonomie bezüglich Lenker bzw.dessen Austausch bisher wenig Gedanken gemacht habe. Durch Unfallbedingte Einschränkungen im Sprung- und Schultereckgelenk dreh ich mir alles irgend wie immer so hin, das ich am wenigsten Schwierigkeiten habe .


----------



## madone (26. Januar 2015)

Die Bilder mit den Crossern find ich super

Heute hat die Sonne gescheint ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (26. Januar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> gestern beim örtlichen Crossrennen von den Velohelden_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild "Treppehoch" wäre für mich das Bild der Woche


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Januar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Das ist so irgendwie die einzige Stellung des Lenkers mit der ich gut zurecht komme, wobei ich mir über richtige Ergonomie bezüglich Lenker bzw.dessen Austausch bisher wenig Gedanken gemacht habe. Durch Unfallbedingte Einschränkungen im Sprung- und Schultereckgelenk dreh ich mir alles irgend wie immer so hin, das ich am wenigsten Schwierigkeiten habe .



Meine Tipps:

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOOG/on-one-og-handlebar
http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/salsa-alloy-bend-2-bar-318-2031-p.asp
http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_38&products_id=1255
Oder halt Jones Loop-/H-bar.

So ein Lenker sollte dir mit deinen Problemen helfen. Meine Ma hat auch Probleme mit der Schulter und ich habe an ihrem Trekkingbike einen Lenker mit 16° Backsweep mit Ergon-Griffen montiert. Seitdem kann sie quasi beschwerdefrei fahren, weil durch den Backsweep die Handgelenke nicht mehr unnatürlich abgewinkelt werden müssen um den Lenker zu greifen.


----------



## cherokee190 (26. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, aber Lenker mit den Griffen zum Fahrer gebogen gehen für mich gar nicht. Ergon Griffe habe ich ebenfalls bereits probiert und auch wieder weg gelegt. Ein kpl. gerader Lenker, habe ich am Stadtrad, ist aber auch nicht die Ideallösung.


----------



## pfiffbike (26. Januar 2015)

Fat Bike Tour im Allgäu mit " Fat violet" von La Strega Custom Bike.


----------



## exto (26. Januar 2015)

Das ist mal ne schicke Felge!


----------



## dukestah (26. Januar 2015)

pfiffbike schrieb:


> Fat Bike Tour im Allgäu mit " Fat violet" von La Strega Custom Bike.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354418 Anhang anzeigen 354419 Anhang anzeigen 354423 Anhang anzeigen 354428 Anhang anzeigen 354429 Anhang anzeigen 354430 Anhang anzeigen 354431 Anhang anzeigen 354433 Anhang anzeigen 354434


Sehr schön!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2015)

Pohh sieht das genial aus 

G.


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Januar 2015)

Wirklich schick 

Erzähl doch bitte mal etwas mehr darüber


----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2015)

Also ein China-Rahmen mit gelochten Robssons? Die haben übrigens den Ruf, eher wabbelig zu sein http://www.robsson.de/de/rm100-26-cut-out-eckig-lila-eloxiert-32-speichenl.html

Sorry wenn ich immer den Spielverderber mime


----------



## Staanemer (26. Januar 2015)

*Ist doch ne Galerie hier, oder?*

So. Jetzt ich wieder. Naja, was soll ich sagen. So langsam gehen mir die Worte aus. Ist zwar immer fast die selbe Tour, aber doch irgendwie nie langweilig. Schon gar nicht mit @Fatster, denn es war *einfach nur sch€$$e geil!
*
Mit dem Jungen kann man richtig Spass haben...also auf dem Fatbike...äh, auf zwei Fatbikes...jeder auf seinem.
Wir sind gut durchgekommen und wollten ordentlich fahren, daher gibt es kaum Bilder. Zumal wir den 600 Meter Abschnitt auf der Piste zwei mal gefahren sind. Zum Ausgleich müsst Ihr jetzt mein Gelaber ertragen. Ich will aber hoffen, dass der Rainer auch ein paar seiner Handy-Pics hochlädt oder mir schickt, wo wir doch gefühlt alle 11,25 Meter wegen einem Foto anhalten mussten  , was mir nicht gerade ungelegen kam.

Und mal wieder dürfte es einen Hauch mehr Schnee haben, vor allem für die armen normalen Wintersportler.
Man traf sich jedenfalls pünktlich auf dem Parkplatz, beschnupperte sich kurz und warf sich anschliessend in die Rüstung. Kurz nach dem See führten die "ist ja nur geil" Ausrufe zu entsprechenden Übersprungshandlung: es entstand das erste Foto, das per What´s App um die Welt ging, aber ich habe es nicht. Ätsch.
Erst kurz vorm Gipfel wurde kurzerhand ein Radständer entwickelt und man konnte selbst mit -3 Dioptrien ohne Seehilfe die Aussicht genießen.









Mit Brille sieht das übrigens so aus:





Bis zum Wäldchen, dann scharf links in die Abfahrt in Richtung Zuckerfeld.





Angekommen: die Gretchenfrage stellte sich erst gar nicht. O-Ton Rainer: "Da will ich runter!"





Gut, bevor ich mich schlagen lasse 
"Ey, darf ich mal fahr´n?" ruft es aus dem Lift hinüber. Ich kann das "Le.. mich." gerade noch unterdrücken...(Spass, für die, die diesen Hinweis brauchen). Ne, wir haben das freundlich verneint, mit Skischuhen auch eher unpraktisch. Rainer donnert grinsend durch und wenn die Helmschnalle nicht zu gewesen wäre, wäre sein Kopf vor Grinsen wohl nach hinten weggeklappt. Ich versuche ein paar Drifts und bei mir klappt auch was weg, aber irgendwie anders, so eher seitlich in Richtung Boden.
Also noch mal hoch. Vor der zweiten Abfahrt wurden wir vom Liftpersonal gebeten doch das obere Stück nicht zu befahren um den wenigen und aufwendig dort hingebrachten Schnee zu schonen. Logisch, wir wollen ja nichts kaputt machen.
















Wobei man sich schon fragen könnte, warum seit Mittwoch bei Dauerfrost die Schneekanonen liefen und was hier noch kaputt gehen soll. Die Einen nennen es Funkpark, die Anderen nennen es die längste Praline der Welt...





...oder einfach Funacker. "Boah, was geile Reifen!" - "Auch zwei geile Kerle!", jo, Rainer ist gut druff.
Pause?





Nix... Umfahrung der Fuldaquelle zur Verlängerung der Tour, natürlich mit adäquatem Erinnerungsfoto:





Tja, das wars auch fast schonwieder. Ja ich weiss "Buh, Buh, wieder keine Bilder von der Abfahrt!" Aber was soll ich sagen, irgendeiner muss auch die Bilder machen. Trotz des zeitigen Starts waren wir aufgrund der Verlängerung spät an der Hütte zum Essenfassen und gerade kurz vor der Dämmerung wieder an den Autos. So ist das halt. Dazwischen mussten schließlich noch dutzende von Anfragen der Ungläubigen bearbeitet werden.





Das nenn ich ne gescheite Tagestour: laut GPS 23 km / 850 Hm (laut Karte 27 km, wir erörtern das noch), eine unmenge Spass, Stürze ohne Schmerzen, nette Gesellschaft und zum Abschluss nen Schnitzel, ein regionales Bier und ein Jagertee.

"Boah, was breite Reifen!" - "Auch zwei breite Kerle!" hmpf, ähem, nicht drüber nachdenken...

Danke Rainer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2015)

Sehr geil, die Mütze überm Helm.


----------



## Staanemer (26. Januar 2015)

Ja, die ist wirklich zu geil. Ich hab Ihm gleich gesagt, dass ich auch so eine will.


----------



## Staanemer (27. Januar 2015)

Sodele, hab mal dem Rainer seins Bilder oben eingefügt.

Der ist leider etwas konfus, er hatte nämlich einen kleinen Autounfall. Aber keine Angst, seinem Fatty geht´s gut.


----------



## pfiffbike (27. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also ein China-Rahmen mit gelochten Robssons? Die haben übrigens den Ruf, eher wabbelig zu sein http://www.robsson.de/de/rm100-26-cut-out-eckig-lila-eloxiert-32-speichenl.html
> 
> Sorry wenn ich immer den Spielverderber mime




Hi, warum Spielverderber? In diesem Land herrscht doch Meinungsfreiheit !

Ruf hin oder her, die funktionieren perfekt , von der Optik übers einspeichen bis zur Fahrleistung gibts nichts zu bemängeln! 

Gruß aus dem Allgäu.


----------



## Staanemer (27. Januar 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich dieses gelungene Bild von Rainer vergessen konnte:





Foto der Woche Anwärter! 

*Nicht den Beitrag liken, sondern das Bild!*


----------



## zoomer (27. Januar 2015)

Das ist doch mal ein schönes Altherren BdW


----------



## Staanemer (27. Januar 2015)

Hör uff, die platzen.


----------



## noam (27. Januar 2015)

Ründchen mitm Hündchen:


----------



## ingmar (27. Januar 2015)

ingmar schrieb:


> Also,
> ich hab ne schöne Runde mit Übernachtung ab Bad Harzburg gedreht. Temperaturen waren angenehm, tagsüber -4°C, nachts -8°C schätze ich mal.
> 
> Hier der Link zum Picasa-Album: https://picasaweb.google.com/114263874003533357989/HarzJanuar2015?authkey=Gv1sRgCK7buqf5hvHV8QE
> ...



Ich habe im Picasaalbum noch ein paar Bildunterschriften eingefügt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (28. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich dieses gelungene Bild von Rainer vergessen konnte:




Ok, dann will ich  mich mal nicht so wehren:

Ist vorgeschlagen als Foto des Tages, es fehlen noch ein paar Likes!

*Nicht den Beitrag liken, sondern das Bild!*


----------



## akastylez (28. Januar 2015)

Von Sonntag im Harz, unterwegs mit Julian.


----------



## pfiffbike (28. Januar 2015)

Perfekter Tag am Breitenberg im Allgäu. 700Hm Auffahrt


----------



## schaeufele (28. Januar 2015)

Herrlich!
Respekt bei den Schneeverhältnissen


----------



## pfiffbike (28. Januar 2015)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Herrlich!
> Respekt bei den Schneeverhältnissen



Auffahrt ist ne Rodelbahn, aber stimmt schon bei dem Schnee trotzdem recht hart.
Aber geiiiiiil!


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Januar 2015)

Jippihehe ENDLICH bestellt  Bilder folgen  hoffe W.E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (28. Januar 2015)

und 20min später wars am schütten und stürmen, so dass sogar der Hund schnell nach Hause wollte


----------



## MossAndrew (28. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> *Ist doch ne Galerie hier, oder?*
> 
> So. Jetzt ich wieder. Naja, was soll ich sagen. So langsam gehen mir die Worte aus. Ist zwar immer fast die selbe Tour, aber doch irgendwie nie langweilig. Schon gar nicht mit @Fatster, denn es war *einfach nur sch€$$e geil!
> *
> ...



Sehr geiler Bericht. War einer von euch beiden am Sonntag nach Weihnachten (28.12) auf der Wasserkuppe? Mir ist ein Fatbike / Fatboy entgegen gekommen und ich habs leider zu spät geschnallt, da ich meinen Sohn durch den Schnee gezogen habe


----------



## svennox (29. Januar 2015)

akastylez schrieb:


> Von Sonntag im Harz, unterwegs mit Julian.



..Harz...wie schön, in Braunlage hatte ich mal meinen Zweitwohnsitz,
d.h. würde mich freuen..über noch mehr SCHNEE-Bilder mit dem FATBIKE


----------



## Keeper1407 (29. Januar 2015)

> Perfekter Tag am Breitenberg im Allgäu. 700Hm Auffahrt



Tolle Leistung in einer tollen Gegend.


----------



## akastylez (29. Januar 2015)

Oh,

ich bekam gerade ne Mail das mein Foto zur Wahl für das Foto des Tages steht, würde mich freuen wenn Ihr voten würdet  







svennox schrieb:


> ..Harz...wie schön, in Braunlage hatte ich mal meinen Zweitwohnsitz,
> d.h. würde mich freuen..über noch mehr SCHNEE-Bilder mit dem FATBIKE



Da sind noch weitere Bilder von dem Tag im Harz in dem Album  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73274

Danke Euch
Grüße
Seb


----------



## bestmove (29. Januar 2015)

Voted 
Werde mich auch in Kürze im Kreise der Fatbiker befinden.
Bestellung ist raus, Bilder folgen


----------



## akastylez (29. Januar 2015)

thx, was gibts denn feines?


----------



## bestmove (29. Januar 2015)

Erstmal gibts das Bucksaw von der Stange ... dann mal sehen was mit der Zeit angepasst werden muss


----------



## akastylez (29. Januar 2015)

Ich finde ja das Dude von Canyon geil. Nur leider erst Mitte des Jahres lieferbar.


----------



## neikless (29. Januar 2015)

bestmove schrieb:


> Erstmal gibts das Bucksaw von der Stange ... dann mal sehen was mit der Zeit angepasst werden muss


voll in die  vollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (29. Januar 2015)

akastylez schrieb:


> thx, was gibts denn feines?



Hi Basti,

dann warst du es doch am Sonntag auf der Wolfswarte oben mit deinem Kumpel 
Schau mal auf Seite 106 zurück, Beitrag 2645... da ist dein geschossenes Gipfelfoto mit meiner Cam 

Gruss


----------



## akastylez (29. Januar 2015)

Schön geschrieben  und es war geil den Butterstieg runter


----------



## duke209 (30. Januar 2015)

akastylez schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben  und es war geil den Butterstieg runter



Glaub ich. 
Hab nen Bild von dir, kann ich dir ja senden.

@ all - nachher gibts lecker Schneepics. Irre Tour....holy shit!


----------



## akastylez (30. Januar 2015)

Kannste ja mal machen


----------



## pfiffbike (30. Januar 2015)

He Klasse!

Wo ist das?


----------



## akastylez (30. Januar 2015)

Im Harz


----------



## duke209 (30. Januar 2015)

Cool Basti .... ja bis ich die Mucke auf dem phone aus hatte...

Soooo, was ne Tour vorhin gemacht! Holy Shit !!!

Neuschnee war angesagt, angespornt von der Tour am Sonntag musste ich los. Spontan frühs in den Hobel und von Wob nach Ilsenburg geeiert. Startpunkt Ilsetal, Ziel waren die Zetternklippen (auf 950hm). Schnee war nur ca. 3cm im Tal, und nass.
Aufgings dann über den Eselstieg, kleiner schmaler Pfad. Ein Flowtrail bergab. Bergauf nahm der Schnee zu, erster unterwegs, sehr schön.









Nach dem die Plessenburg erreicht war,  nahm die Schneehöhe zu. 15cm...bergauf auf einem unbefahrenen Weg - übel. Ich entscheide die kleine Rampe zu schultern.





Ich folge einer Spur eines Einzelnen. Oben angekommen 20cm. Fahren? Mist...geht ja kaum bis gar nicht!   Weiter schultern.

Ich hab immernoch das Ziel Zetternklippen vormir. Schnell wird jedoch klar, je höher ich stapfe, umso mehr Schnee wird liegen und alle Wege/Trails werden weiterhin komplett zugeschneit sein. Ach neeee!!!!????
Nach 3km tragen/schieben komm ich endlich zum nächstmöglichen Abzweig. Der Brocken und auch die Klippen sind komplett mit Schneewolken verdeckt.....da will ich weiter hochschieben? Nein, ich nutze einen alten vergessenen Weg, der bergab führt. In der Hoffnung den Schindelstieg bergab im unberührten tiefen Schnee dochnoch fahren zu können.
Ich trenne mich also von der Spur des Wanderers......mir fällt Wilson ein, wie er ins offene Meer abtreibt, sein Freund auf sich allein gestellt ist. Jetzt bin ich komplett in the middle of nowhere, 40cm Schnee, kein Empfang....die Sonne scheint....dennoch leider geil!!!
Ich lasse richtig viel Luft runter ... wieviel weiss ich nicht, Batterie im Schwalbe Messgerät schwächelt....es geht bergab, es läuft auch teils wieder  













Ich muss mich aber teils runterkämpfen. Wo sonst die Bremsen aktiv werden, muss ich treten, aber es geht zumindest sitzend voran.
Ein heftiger Baumschlag drängt mich tief ins Unterholz, etliche Fichten liegen mit ihren Kronen auf dem Trail....das auch noch.
Im Unterholz beruhigt mich der Gedanke, dass es zwar Luchse im Harz gibt, aber keine Bären. Ich versinke bis zum Knie, komme kaum voran, wäre Freiwild.........alles Gut, keine Gefahr...aber wo is der Weg?!









Ich erreiche über einen Harvestertrail bergab im Tiefschnee fahrend die Bremer Hütte. Eine Autospur im Schnee auf der Forststrasse ist wie ein 5er im Lotto. Es geht dann weiter ergab. Ich lasse es ins Tal auf der Forststrasse in der Mitte im nur noch 10cm hohen Schnee schnell laufen....der macht mega Laune!! Sowas wollte ich eigentlich auch oben auf den Trail......keine Chance bei dem Schnee.
Kurz noch auf einen letzten Trail an der Ilse ausgewichen, komme ich zum Auto und frag mich...war das Fat-Biking oder Fat-Traveling?? 

Aber wieder ein Tag allein im verlassenen, tief verschneiten Wald...was will man ansich mehr? 

Gruß Dan


----------



## akastylez (30. Januar 2015)

OK... Ich brauche mir doch kein Fatbike kaufen.. Ich fahre mit wenig Druck noch bei 15cm, wenns mit dem Fat dann auch schon Grenzwertig ist, dann lohnt es sich nicht für mich. Aber wieder schön geschrieben


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2015)

akastylez schrieb:


> OK... Ich brauche mir doch kein Fatbike kaufen.. Ich fahre mit wenig Druck noch bei 15cm, wenns mit dem Fat dann auch schon Grenzwertig ist, dann lohnt es sich nicht für mich. Aber wieder schön geschrieben


 
Die Schneehöhe ist net so der Ausschlaggebende Punkt, sondern die Schneeart zur Schneehöhe.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (30. Januar 2015)

Erzähl mal


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2015)

Schneeart würd ich unterschreiben.
Festgetrampelte Spuren im Schnee gehen mit Fat besser, weil man nicht immer in jedes Loch oder jede Schmalspur-Fahrrinne reinfällt und auf den eher weicheren Teilen der Trampelspur nicht so schnell versinkt. Verharschter Schnee, wo man an der Grenze ist zwischen Einsinken und Aufschwimmen geht mit Fat besser, weil man bessere Chancen hat aufzuschwimmen. Matsch/Pappschnee um die 0° auf dem man lieber nicht aufschwimmen will geht mit Fat schlechter, weil man eben doch aufschwimmt und dann samt Schneepampe abschmiert. Pulverschnee, der quasi keinen Wiederstand liefert beim Durchsinken geht mit allem gleich gut. Unverspurter weicher Schnee, welcher nachgibt und sich beim Drüberfahren komprimiert geht mit allem gleich gut, ist mit Fat aber anstrengender. Auf (rauhem) Eis ohne Spikereifen hat man mit Conti BlackChili zumindest ein wenig bessere Chancen als mit Fat-Hartgummi.

Dann gibt's auch noch die Unterscheidung Rauf-Schnee und Runter-Schnee.
Für Rauffahren ist es mir meistens lieber, wenn ich aufschwimme (weniger Geschlinger an der Hinterachse, weniger anstrengend). Für Runterfahren mag ich dagegen lieber auf den härteren Grund durchsinken weil ich da normaler bremsen kann und weil beim Aufschwimmen meistens irgendwann der Schnee samt Reifen wegrutscht. Da isses schon irgendwie blöd, dass rauf und runter derselbe Schnee liegt 

Ob Fat sich für Schnee lohnt kommt drauf an, welche Schneeart ihr öfter habt, und ob's dir mehr auf "rauf" oder auf "runter" ankommt.
Hier im Odenwald ist's zumindest diesen Winter eher das Gegenteil von lohnen, wir haben fast nur Schneematsch oder Glatteis, aktuell beides in Kombination 

PS: Unterwegspic als Entschuldigung für BlaBla


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Schneeart würd ich unterschreiben.
> Festgetrampelte Spuren im Schnee gehen mit Fat besser, weil man nicht immer in jedes Loch oder jede Schmalspur-Fahrrinne reinfällt und auf den eher weicheren Teilen der Trampelspur nicht so schnell versinkt. Verharschter Schnee, wo man an der Grenze ist zwischen Einsinken und Aufschwimmen geht mit Fat besser, weil man bessere Chancen hat aufzuschwimmen. Matsch/Pappschnee um die 0° auf dem man lieber nicht aufschwimmen will geht mit Fat schlechter, weil man eben doch aufschwimmt und dann samt Schneepampe abschmiert. Pulverschnee, der quasi keinen Wiederstand liefert beim Durchsinken geht mit allem gleich gut. Unverspurter weicher Schnee, welcher nachgibt und sich beim Drüberfahren komprimiert geht mit allem gleich gut, ist mit Fat aber anstrengender. Auf (rauhem) Eis ohne Spikereifen hat man mit Conti BlackChili zumindest ein wenig bessere Chancen als mit Fat-Hartgummi.
> 
> Dann gibt's auch noch die Unterscheidung Rauf-Schnee und Runter-Schnee.
> ...




Danke für die "Entschuldigung" War vorhin auch noch in der Arbeit und konnt nix längeres antworten.

So als Zusatz noch. Am krassesten konnte wir hier den Unterschied bei plattgetrampelten, nicht verbundenen Pulverschnee feststellen. Da war mit dem Fäti ganz normales Fahren möglich, wie ohne Schnee halt, aber mit dem normalen Rad war sogar auf der Ebene schieben angesagt.

G.


----------



## cluso (30. Januar 2015)

Hey ho Snow


----------



## Alex0303 (31. Januar 2015)

Heute die erste richtige Schneetour fahren können... noch ein bisschen Schnee in der Nacht...  super....
gefahren wurde die Hausrunde...
zuerst bissl Asphalt- ... dann Schotterstraße... dann den Weg durch den Wald zur Brücke und der Entscheidung:
links über die "Forststraße", später Asphalt.... oder noch ein bisschen den Schweinehund ärgern und rechts durch den ca. 10 - 15cm hohen Pulverschnee....




natürlich habe ich den Pulverschnee genommen... leider war unter der Schicht Schnee das Eis...
kurz... irgendwann drehte das Hinterrad durch und ich musste schieben 
zwischendurch probiert.. ging nix, zu steil dafür...
hat dann doch geklappt und ich beschloss mich nicht vollends zu quälen. .. der Weg ist ja noch weit... nächste Abzweigung nach links genommen und durch Traktorspuren über die Wiese wieder Richtung verschneite Straße gefahren ....
da gings dann mal 15 Minuten dahin...




ein paar Meter weiter dann wieder über eine Wiese.... naja.. Schnee genug, keine Fußspuren.... war teilweise zum Schieben... wieder mal 
ich muss aber erwähnen, dass ich schon längst umgedreht hätte, wenn ich mit meinem Schmalspur 26er unterwegs gewesen wäre...
die nächsten 10 Minuten waren toll zu fahren... immer bergauf, immer kurz vorm durchdrehen... war schon geil, die Gesichter der Wanderer zu sehen 
Dann hats auch noch angefangen zu schneien.... wirklich ein toller Tag 

Dann wieder eine "Forststraße" erwischt, bei deren Anfang ein Schild hing "kein Winterdienst"....
da war er wieder der Schweinehund ... hab mich tapfer gestellt... wieder teilweise schiebend. mittlerweile fand ichs sogar lustig..





Dann noch ein kurzes stück durch den Wald ... war recht flott zu fahren, dank der vielen Wanderer 

Dann eine kleine Verschnaufpause beim Wirt




Und für mich eine kleine Stärkung 





Nachdem die Zehen wieder lauwarm waren machte ich mich wieder auf den Heimweg.

durch ein Wurzelfeld  (die waren gut versteckt) und ein paar Waldwege gings ziemlich zügig voran,
sodass ich nur ein Mal kurz stehen blieb um ein Foto zu machen...




(muss was an der Perspektive ändern, das schaut so verdammt flach aus )

Ein breites Grinsen hatte ich im Gesicht, als ich daheim ankam.
Die Hausrunde kann doch jedes mal wieder überraschen.
Und ich hab es erneut nicht bereut ein Fatbike gekauft zu haben. Die heutigen Verhältnisse haben das wieder bestätigt.

Grüße Alex


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Januar 2015)

Sehen klasse aus, die Pics .Welches Bike ist das @Alex0303 ?
Kann's auf dem Handy so schlecht erkennen! 

lg basti321


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Sehen klasse aus, die Pics .Welches Bike ist das @Alex0303 ?
> Kann's auf dem Handy so schlecht erkennen!
> 
> lg basti321



dann liegts am Handy  ....ein Fatboy Orange!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (31. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> dann liegts am Handy  ....ein Fatboy Orange!



Nope. Handy ist gut. Daran, dass ich meine Brille nicht auf hab . Dachte mir schon fast, dass es ein Spezi ist . Merci für die Aufklärung  ...


----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Nachdem die Zehen wieder lauwarm waren machte ich mich wieder auf den Heimweg.
> 
> Grüße Alex



Da kann ich dir folgende Socken empfehlen:
a) Gore BikeWear Thermo Socken lang
b) Seal Skinz Mid Weight Knee Length Sock (komplett wasserdicht)


----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2015)

Nachtrag zu gestern:
(und ja, es nervt ständig anzuhalten für Fotos, aber gesetern gings eh schleppend voran)


----------



## Alex0303 (31. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir folgende Socken empfehlen:
> a) Gore BikeWear Thermo Socken lang
> b) Seal Skinz Mid Weight Knee Length Sock (komplett wasserdicht)



Danke für die Empfehlung... hatte heute die dicken Skisocken an... haben auch warm gehalten... 
aber: keine Winterschuhe in Verbindung mit Überschuhen, die sich beim Schieben über die Zehenkappe schieben ist wohl nicht die Ideae Lösung, wenn man durch den Schnee stapft


----------



## cluso (31. Januar 2015)

Heute Morgen,

a Draum...





Darf ich vorstellen: Nate - Hase Hase - Nate





Da hilft ein Fatbike auch nicht mehr.


----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2015)

Hatte gestern die SealSkinz an und FiveTen...Füsse blieben schön trocken und warm, obwohl stundenlang im Schnee gestapft 
Die Gore halten jedoch ein Stück wärmer, in Verbindung mit dem warmen, da wenig belüfteten FiveTen McAskill, geht der sogar bei Nässe, aber nicht auf Dauer (wie gestern). Dann lieber nur trocken und keine Dampfmauken  .


----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2015)

@cluso  - ich hoffe du hast einen Wallride probiert...läd ja gerade dazu ein!!


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2015)

@duke209:

Ich bin fast jeden Monat für ne halbe Woche in Goslar/Langelsheim. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was!?


----------



## cluso (31. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> @cluso  - ich hoffe du hast einen Wallride probiert...läd ja gerade dazu ein!!



Genau, das würde dann ungefähr so aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @duke209:
> 
> Ich bin fast jeden Monat für ne halbe Woche in Goslar/Langelsheim. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was!?



Was hast du da für Streifen im Schnee auf dem 2. Bild?? 
Bist sicherlich Werktags dort. Da ich aus WOB dann auch erst nach Feierabend einfliegen müsste, rechnet sich das  - zumindest für mich - zeitlich eher weniger. Wochenende schauts anders aus


----------



## audis2limo (31. Januar 2015)

heute auch gefattet


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Was hast du da für Streifen im Schnee auf dem 2. Bild??
> Bist sicherlich Werktags dort. Da ich aus WOB dann auch erst nach Feierabend einfliegen müsste, rechnet sich das  - zumindest für mich - zeitlich eher weniger. Wochenende schauts anders aus


Die Streifen sind Bildbearbeitung....
Ja, bin meistens von Montag bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstags dort. Aber bei mir geht es dann meistens auch erst nach Feierabend, also so ab vier/fünf.


----------



## chriiss (31. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## criscross (31. Januar 2015)

heute die erste Testfahrt mit der blauen Elise  und der neuen Druckstufen Dämpfung 
in der Bluto 

Das Beargrease fährt sich absolut perfekt für meinen Fahrstil und die Bluto arbeitet
jetzt fast besser als meine Pike.
An dieser Stelle ein dickes Lob und Dank an @projekt für die super Abstimmung


----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2015)

Schöne Kiste Stefan!!!! 
Aber ich würd jetzt blaues Felgenband einziehen. Im Expert Forum wurde gerade eins gezeigt.


----------



## criscross (31. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Schöne Kiste Stefan!!!!
> Aber ich würd jetzt blaues Felgenband einziehen. Im Expert Forum wurde gerade eins gezeigt.



eine Rolle blaues Klebeband ist schon bestellt


----------



## mtbbee (31. Januar 2015)

wir hatten heute alle Nexties 
An der Isar unterwegs - Schäftlarnrunde


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2015)

Da fehlen aber die Nextiaufkleber 

Mit dem ganzen Neuschnee heut, wars fast ein wenig anstregnend...puh...gutes Training 
Aber irgendwie haben sich dennoch alle, von verschiedenen Seiten, am Gipfel eingefunden. Soviel zumThema "Sind Fatbikes eigentlich noch Mountainbikes" .....











G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Christopher (31. Januar 2015)

Frisch bepuderte kleine Abfahrt.




Brockenstraße bei 900hm, oben dann mörder whiteout, da hab ich mich glatt wieder
verpisst ohne auch nur einen Fuss vom Pedal zu nehmen.


----------



## dukestah (31. Januar 2015)

war natürlich heute auch unterwegs, das wetter wollte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen 
interessanterweise hat ein fatbike grenzen, halbmeterhohe schneewehen lassen sich irgendwie nicht so recht 'überfahren'


 
es sollte noch mehr schnee werden...


 
aber auch mal sonne , die nextie felgen sind irgendwie ganz schön unwuchtig 


 
schnee, überall schnee...


 
und mal ein 'selfie'


----------



## madone (31. Januar 2015)

Fährst du immer mit Fullface?


----------



## dukestah (31. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Fährst du immer mit Fullface?


zumindest oft, wenns schneller und ruppiger wird auf jeden fall, heute war es eher der temperaturen wegen, wir hatten ordentlich sturm in den höheren lagen und da ist der volle helm einfach wesentlich komfortabler


----------



## bikebecker (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo
Erste kleine runde nach 4Wochen, leider nur flach und langsam dafür bei +7C.






Im Taunus ist Schnee, Ihr zeigt super Touren Bilder,  und ich kann nicht fahren.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Lenne-Blade (31. Januar 2015)

Auch heute wieder beste Bedingungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (31. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre nur noch im Dunklen. Wie ging das im Hellen nochmal?!


----------



## Staanemer (31. Januar 2015)

Ich platz gleich vor Neid, überall Schnee und ich hock mit Nebenhöhlenendzündung zu Hause. Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## dorfmann (31. Januar 2015)

"Starker Schneefall in ganz Deutschland" tönte gestern Abend die Wetterdame aus dem Fernseher.
Nach einem prüfenden morgendlichen Blick aus dem Fenster die Ernüchterung: 
frühlingshaftes Wetter mit Sonnenschein und gefühlten 10°C, ok 6 laut Thermometer.





Die erhoffte Schneeausfahrt wurde dann nach wochenlangem Regen leider zur Schlammausfahrt.
Stellenweise wars so verschlammt, da war Schieben angesagt. 
Keine Frage der Bereifung, ob fat oder dünn, das war stellenweise a little bit too much Matsch 





Beim Spielen mit der Smartphoneknipse stellte sich heraus, daß ein 10 Sekunden Selbstauslöser ziemlich Banane ist für getürkte Actionbilder. 
Dafür befinden sich jetzt ziemlich viele Bilder von Bäumen auf dem Handy 
Gar nicht so einfach im richtigen Moment an der Kamera vorbeizufahren 





Pullerpause, der plätschernde Bach animiert dazu...





Das mit dem Selbstauslöser muss ich wohl noch üben...





Mangelndes Training durch ewig langes Sauwetter und damit verbundener Demotivation zum Radfahren sowie ein kleiner Weihnachtskugelbauch zeigen Wirkung. 
Gewisse Steigungen werden heute hochgeschoben. Zu meiner Entlastung muß ich sagen, daß ich auch viel zu warm angezogen war 





Wohlverdiente Pause mit Obst...





Stillleben...





Und dann gabs auch tatsächlich noch ein Fleckchen mit Schnee:





Schön wars!


----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2015)

Dieses ICT Stahlgeröhr schaut einfach irgend wie * aus ...


*(beliebiges, angenehmes Adjektiv einsetzen)


----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2015)

Haben der Village People schon mal versucht was passieren würde wenn man
den Lenker mal ganz nach unten macht ?


----------



## dorfmann (31. Januar 2015)

Hatte ihn mal unten, bevor der neue Vorbau dran kam.
Denke der wird auch wieder tiefer kommen und wenns endgültig paßt wird auch gesägt


----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> und wenns endgültig paßt auch abgesägt



Na, das traue ich mich nicht.

Ich hab solche Anwandlungen von Sattelüberhöhung immer nur dann wenn ich am Ende
des Winters kaum fahre. Die Idee kam mir beim Montage des hohen On One Knuckleballs.

Habe aber leider festgestellt dass das bei meinen 29ern bauartbedingt (ca. 2,5 mal) schon
mal gar nicht, oder nur teilweise möglich ist (Singlespeed). Beim Fatty in L auch nur mit
Flatbar in wahrnehmbarer Weise.


----------



## ingmar (31. Januar 2015)

Harz, bis zum Zerbröseln des Kettenschlosses sehr anstrengend aber schön...













Hatte dann aber heute den dicksten Tretroller im Harz 

Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Januar 2015)

@dorfmann kannst was zum Sattel sagen?
Hatte den auch schon im shop in der Hand.
Kam mir allerdings etwas hart und breit vor!?


----------



## dorfmann (31. Januar 2015)

@Meister-Dieter
Der Sattel ist schon extrem hart, das stimmt.
Bei sehr harten Stößen gibt er jedoch leicht nach, schwer zu beschreiben.
Im Brooks Video sieht mans mit dem Hammer bei 0:47 :






Tagestouren habe ich damit zwar noch keine gemacht, aber meinem Hintern scheint er zu gefallen.

Der C17 ist die breitere Variante.
Ich hab den schmaleren C15.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (31. Januar 2015)

Der Geisingberg by all martn, on Flickr

auf dem erzgebirgskamm war es heute recht unentspannt. etliche langläufer und dazu noch schwieriger schnee. weiter unten wurde alles besser und die driftschwangere schussfahrt vom geisingberg war die wohl beste, die wir bisher mit den fetträdern hatten.


----------



## svennox (1. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



SEHR SCHÖNES FOTO !
...aber auch echt viele viele schöne weitere WinterFATBIKE-IMPRESSIONEN...DANKE LEUTE und weiter so !!!


----------



## cherokee190 (1. Februar 2015)

Schnee wird über bewertet ,

-2°C und Sonnenschein ist an der Küste angesagt und lädt zum gemütlichen fätteln ...













... im Rostocker Umland ein .


----------



## oli_muenchen (1. Februar 2015)

Gestern auf Fatbiketour mit @_mike_  in und um Bad Tölz. Schee war's


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Februar 2015)

Ich bin ehrlich - heute wäre ich mit meinen schmaler bereiften Bikes nicht auf die Idee gekommen, rauszugehen. Nicht dass ich mit denen nie im Schnee gefahren wäre, aber der Blick nach draußen verursachte an diesem Morgen gemischte Gefühle. Weiße Pracht um mich herum, aber das Thermometer zeigte +1 Grad und überall begann es zu tauen.

Aber hey, ich habe ein Fatbike, das genau dann fährt, wenn andere verweigern... Also raus, ein paar Höhenmeter weiter oben ist es bestimmt noch nicht am tauen.





Und tatsächlich, nach 100 Metern gings in den Wald, dort war es unten noch ein bisschen matschig, danach die Steigung und bald war es vorbei mit dem Matsch... reiner Schnee, in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen, mal mit Spur, mal plattgetrampelt, mal nur Tierspuren, mal unberührt.





Eine merkwürdige Spur erweckte mein Interesse: Bei Georgenborn, so breit wie ein Fatbikereifen, aber viel größere Profilstollen. Ist hier jemand mit dem Motorrad durchgefahren? Oder gibt es einen neuen Fatbikereifen, von dem ich noch nix weiß?

Egal, ich setzte meine Fahrt fort bis zum Gipfel der hohen Wurzel... Auf dem Weg dorthin hinterließ ich wie üblich ratlose, verwunderte, verwirrte, erfreute und interessierte Blicke.

Die besten Kommentare des Tages waren:
 "Oh, Winterreifen"
 "Guck mal, die Reifen werden auch immer dicker - cool!"
 "Cooles Teil, fährt das wirklich so leicht?"
 "Ganz schöne Walzen"
 "Haben Sie Spikes?"

Den letzten Abschnitt zur hohen Wurzel hatten Horden von Eltern mit ihren kleinen Kindern in eine Schlittenbahn umgewandelt. Mit der Genugtuung, als einziger aus eigener Kraft hier herauf gekommen zu sein, zog ich lächelnd und mühelos an den Massen vorbei, die wohl ohne Ausnahme mit dem Auto angereist waren und sich dann oben um die raren Parkplätze zanken mussten. Es fiel mir auf, dass beim Schlittenfahren offensichtlich 90% der Zeit für´s Schlitten hochziehen draufgehen und nur 10% für die Abfahrt. Da ist fettes Bergradfahren im Schnee doch die dankbarere Alternative...

Dann der Downhill - eine Offenbarung. Ich hatte selten so viel Spaß bei einer Abfahrt. Und ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren Mountainbike...





Zunächst war eine Spur plattgetrampelt, sodass es sich nicht viel anders fuhr als im trockenen. Ein guter Einstieg. Schön schnell und flowig.
Dann wechselte der Belag, weil ein Großteil des Trampelvolkes rechts abgebogen ist. Die Spur wurde schmaler und weniger plattgetrampelt.





Wunderbar, wie eine Bobfahrt. Vom Schnee beschwerte Äste machten die eine oder andere Limbo-Einlage nötig. Die schmale Spur schlängelte sich launig durchs Gelände. Ich folgte ihr nur allzu gerne - mit einem immer breiter werdenden Grinsen.

Weiter unten war ein Teil des Weges sogar gesperrt, aber ich hatte keine Wahl, da musste ich durch. Was dann folgte, war eine wahre Winter-Wunderland-Fatbike-Abfahrt: Man erahnte unter dem Schnee querliegende Äste oder Stämme, ausgefahrene Spuren, tiefe Gräben und sonstige Hindernisse. Alleine, es interessierte nicht weiter. Das Bike schwebte quasi über alles hinweg, es war unglaublich. Ein Tier hatte bereits die Ideallinie ausgekundschaftet und so folgte ich der animalischen Intuition dieses pionierhaften Wesens. Die Spur erwies sich als traumhaft und selbst Ausflüge in den seitlichen Tiefschnee konnten meinen Vorwärtsdrang nicht aufhalten.

Unten angekommen fragte mich ein Pärchen, ob das der Weg zur hohen Wurzel sei. Klar sagte ich, einfach der breiten Reifenspur folgen bis zum Gipfel. Einen besseren Wegweiser kann man sich eigentlich nicht wünschen .

"Wow" sage ich am Ende dieser kurzen Tour, es sind genau Ritte wie dieser, die das Fatbike so wertvoll machen. Man bekommt frische Luft, eine Extraportion Kondition, denn anstrengend ist es ja schon im Schnee und am Ende endlosen Spaß. Und als kleinen Bonus erhält man noch grundgereinigte Breitreifen .

PS: Eben kam ne WhatsApp von einem Kumpel:



Man kann auch nichts unbemerkt machen mit so nem Fatbike...


----------



## madone (1. Februar 2015)

Auch im Oberland unterwegs gewesen...













Erkenntnis: Ab einer Neuschneedecke von über 30 cm wird es recht anstrengend. Dann heißt es nur nicht stehenbleiben ... anfahren ist mir da nicht mehr möglich gewesen
Spaßfaktor ist trotzdem bei 100%


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. Februar 2015)

Der Horst hält immer am gleichen Schild!


----------



## jim-beam (1. Februar 2015)

@ Kokopelli 
Deine Felgen sind der Hammer !!
Gruß


----------



## madone (1. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Der Horst hält immer am gleichen Schild!


Vergleichsbilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (1. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


>



Hoffe die Rahmentasche _verschrubbelt_ nicht das neue Dekor?! Wäre schade!


----------



## cherokee190 (1. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hoffe die Rahmentasche _verschrubbelt_ nicht das neue Dekor?! Wäre schade!


 
Sollte bei den Klarlackschichten eigentlich nicht passieren, solange nicht massiv Sand unter den Klettriemen ist. Aber um die Gefahr einzuschränken wird sie ab heute verbannt. Passt dann auch mit den Flaschenhalter besser, so ist der eine nicht zu nutzen und im zweiten bekommt meine neue Flasche einen schiefen Hals .


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Die besten Kommentare des Tages waren:
> "Oh, Winterreifen"
> "Guck mal, die Reifen werden auch immer dicker - cool!"
> "Cooles Teil, fährt das wirklich so leicht?"
> ...



Ja das Gute an diesen Bikes, zu normalen MTBs, ist eindeutige, das das "Habt ihr Spikes drauf" recht selten geworden ist.
Aber dafür ist die Anzahl der Menschen die mehr als einen Satz reden stark gestiegen 

Irgendwann hole ich mir auch solche Nexties

G.


----------



## dukestah (1. Februar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Sollte bei den Klarlackschichten eigentlich nicht passieren, solange nicht massiv Sand unter den Klettriemen ist. Aber um die Gefahr einzuschränken wird sie ab heute verbannt. Passt dann auch mit den Flaschenhalter besser, so ist der eine nicht zu nutzen und im zweiten bekommt meine neue Flasche einen schiefen Hals .


steinschlagschutzfolie sollte helfen, gibt es in verschiedenen größen
habe an meinem eloxierten rahmen auch festgestellt, dass der ständige schlammbeschuß zu ablagerungen unter den klettstreifen geführt hat und dort abrieb erzeugt


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2015)

Ohne Steinschlagschutzfolie wäre mein Rahmen schon blank an den Stellen. Hab auch schon ein Foto von einem Rocky gesehen das komplett blankgescheuert ist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaga78 (1. Februar 2015)

Heute hatte ich Zeit und Glück mit dem Wetter, wurde eine gepflegte Runde mit einigen HM. 





 

Aufgrund des schönen Wetters waren viele Wanderer unterwegs, da musste ich mir wieder was anhören. 
Einer fragte ob die Felge ne Clown Shoe is. Der hatte sich ne Probefahrt verdient.  Und es gefiel, war eh klar.


----------



## dorfmann (1. Februar 2015)

Jaga78 schrieb:


> ...Einer fragte ob die Felge ne Clown Shoe is. ...



Bester Fußgänger Kommentar bis jetzt !!!


----------



## vercetti07 (1. Februar 2015)

Es war einfach nur geil heute...




Herkules by Soeren Helbig, on Flickr




Fatboy_03 by Soeren Helbig, on Flickr




Wintermärchen by Soeren Helbig, on Flickr




Fatboy_01 by Soeren Helbig, on Flickr




Kassel by Soeren Helbig, on Flickr


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Februar 2015)

jim-beam schrieb:


> @ Kokopelli
> Deine Felgen sind der Hammer !!
> Gruß


Danke! So ungefähr würden Sie übrigens auf Deinem Bike aussehen:



Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/nlongfx?fref=photo


----------



## corra (1. Februar 2015)

das jetzt schon fast gemein , wenn nicht sogar mobbing


----------



## Alex0303 (1. Februar 2015)

@Jaga78  schöne Bilder. ..
die orangen Teile schaun geil aus... 
ist das schon das orange Felgenband? Schaut sehr finster aus...


----------



## Jaga78 (1. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Blumen,

Ja das orangene Felgenband ist sehr dunkel und kommt derzeit nicht so gut raus, ich werd nochmal weisses Tape drüber geben. Dann sollte es passen. Sobald die Schaltzüge und Hydraulikleitungen da sind gibts ordentliche Bilder


----------



## criscross (1. Februar 2015)

Jaga78 schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich Zeit und Glück mit dem Wetter, wurde eine gepflegte Runde mit einigen HM.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356281Anhang anzeigen 356282
> 
> ...



wenn jetzt noch ein dünnes helles Paketband auf das Orange Felgenband klebst, dann leuchte das auch richtig gut ....

ups...warst schneller


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Februar 2015)




----------



## Riffer (2. Februar 2015)

madone schrieb:


>


 
"Fahren sie eine gerade Linie!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (2. Februar 2015)

Sächsische Schweiz - Großer/Kleiner Zschirnstein  ... wie damals mit der Schulklasse gings zum höchsten Berg im Umland. Nach oller Autobahn wurde ein naturbelassenes Urinal genutzt. Dabei ist links angerissen der fahrerisch sehr zu empfehlende Pfaffenstein zu sehen, während über dem rechtsseitigen Pinguin die Festung Königstein guckt.




 

Vom kurzweiligem schwesterlichen Treffen ging es von Papstdorf aus zum Zschirnstein. Naja, wiedermal Schnee und bequeme anspruchslose Auffahrten, die selbst ich bezwang. Dafür war das wetter sehr fein.




 

Oben hatte man einen recht guten Umblick auf umliegende Berge.




 

Ich folgte dem sogenannten Rundweg, welcher sehr gemütlich fahrbar war. Sehr eng aber einsam und für außnahmslos Alle fahrbar. Wer sich ein-zweimal von ca.30cm hohen Absätzen zu "springen", der kann getrost den Sattel in Uphillposition lassen.




 

Geschickt in die Natur eingefügte Hindernisse, wie hier die 800mm Lenker-Sperre, sorgten für kurzweiligen Nervenkitzel.




 

Und wo mir früher das sündhaft teure "Muss-ich-haben" Blaupunkt den Weg zeigte, folgte ich diesmal dem gelben Punkt.




 


Am Rastplatz freute ich mich über die Windjacke und die Gaben, die von der Superbowlnacht übrig waren. So gab es schneegekühltes KitKat ( das bessere *duplo*! ) und eine Dose braunes Teufelswasser. Im Nachhinein etwas albern, da ich diese dann mangels Verschluss ex´n mußte ... und das gibt wieder Wümer im Bauch.







Am großen Zschirnstein gab dann das Handy nach mehrmaligem "Willkommen im tschechischem Netz!" auf und wurde am heimischem Akku wieder belebt.

Aber auch da kann ich sagen: alles sehr entspannt und bequem zu fahren. Der Schnee bremste die gut befahrbare Strasse abwärts, was jedoch nicht störte. Alles nichts zum runterballern, war irgendwie wie wandern.
Das Beste war noch der dunkle 928er auf der A4 und "Sorento Moon" im Autoradio ... und morgen wieder auf Arbeit  .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2015)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 356358 Anhang anzeigen 356359



Aaaaah.., es lebt noch!? 
Servus Don 

Deins? Dürfen wir dich hier Willkommen heißen?


VG


----------



## madone (2. Februar 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> "Fahren sie eine gerade Linie!"



Ging beim besten Willen nicht

@Knusberflogge ... Dein Dämpfer sieht schon verboten aus


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aaaaah.., es lebt noch!?
> Servus Don
> 
> Deins? Dürfen wir dich hier Willkommen heißen?
> ...


Ciao Marco
Ich bin immer wieder mal hier( allerdings schweigsam)
Und das bike ist ein testbike  zur freien Verfügung
Macht Laune
Doch zu schwer
Werde mir nächsten Winter noch was besorgen für meine Bedürfnisse


----------



## Riffer (2. Februar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Ging beim besten Willen nicht


 
Ich weiß es ja aus eigener Erfahrung, aber ich hab mir bildlich eine Verkehrskontrolle vorgestellt...


----------



## fischro (2. Februar 2015)

martn schrieb:


> Der Geisingberg by all martn, on Flickr
> 
> auf dem erzgebirgskamm war es heute recht unentspannt. etliche langläufer und dazu noch schwieriger schnee. weiter unten wurde alles besser und die driftschwangere schussfahrt vom geisingberg war die wohl beste, die wir bisher mit den fetträdern hatten.



verdammt,da habe ich wohl durch mein vorzeitiges abbiegen in zinnwald das beste verpasst  
war aber auch so ne prima runde trotz schwieriger bedingungen und vor allem ein klasse zufall


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2015)

Haute Cuisine:

Escargot congelé, faire eurer, de la Feldweg angerieschtäät auf einem sanftem Bääät von peu vil de der, pilonner de Pneu de Spikes, hauchdünn überzogen mir einer feinen Créme glacée.

Hmmmm, lecker, lecker, lecker....







Achja, in deutsch: Durch den Spikereifen zermatschte, am Draht gefrorene Schnecke, oder kurz: Schnecke am Stiel.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (2. Februar 2015)




----------



## bamtobam1979 (2. Februar 2015)

Kaiserwetter im schönen Taunus.....
mit dem @derSchlosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2015)

bamtobam1979 schrieb:


> Kaiserwetter im schönen Taunus.....
> mit dem @derSchlosser
> Anhang anzeigen 356574
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356575


Marco hat den Taunus eingefattet


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2015)

bamtobam1979 schrieb:


> Kaiserwetter im schönen Taunus.....
> mit dem @derSchlosser
> Anhang anzeigen 356574
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356575


Ihr Säcke...  




*EDIT: *

@BigJohn
So schaut´s aus, Jonas!
Früher musste man beide auf´s Rad prügeln, heute kommen die Jungs kaum noch runter..
Außderdem zwinge ich die beiden zur Anmeldung beim 24h-Rennen.  
Das ist die beste intrinsische Motivation.


----------



## ingmar (2. Februar 2015)

Noch zwei vom Wochenende im Harz auf einem der befahrbaren Wege


----------



## madone (3. Februar 2015)

Besser gehts eigentlich nicht ... 

Start vor der Haustüre ...




Ins Ammertal ...




Vorbei an der Erdfunkstelle Raisting ...




Irgendwann geht dann nichts mehr...aber das Bike bleibt von alleine stehen.




Und wieder heim...


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Februar 2015)

martn schrieb:


> Der Geisingberg by all martn, on Flickr
> 
> auf dem erzgebirgskamm war es heute recht unentspannt. etliche langläufer und dazu noch schwieriger schnee. weiter unten wurde alles besser und die driftschwangere schussfahrt vom geisingberg war die wohl beste, die wir bisher mit den fetträdern hatten.



ja, die Abfahrt war mal toll, nur Gedrifte und die Info, der Nate kommt nach dem ersten Ausbrechen auch immer wieder in die Spur.

der Rest:

war halt ganz schön was los da oben, und die Gesichter sprachen Bände ;-)






Chinaplaste und so






6 Fettbiker waren es











watt? ihr wart mit echten Skiern? wahnsinn






Fahrradgang Fahrradgang...


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Februar 2015)

Geilo, einen Krtek hab ich auch in meinem Fundus! 
Vielleicht darf der auch mal mit auf einen Ausflug...evtl. profitiert man von seiner Erfahrung beim Durchwühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul_ride (3. Februar 2015)

Die nächste Möglichekeit sein Fäääät mal ordentlich in den Drift zu bekommen  Zwar erstmal unter der Woche als spontanes Feierabend Event - aber der Liftbetreiber hätte Bock bei entsprechender Nachfrage auch mal am WE so eine Aktion zu starten 

http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2015/01/29/msb-nightride/


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Februar 2015)

Man möchte es kaum glauben, aber heute früh lag auch hier oben an der Küste etwas Schnee 
und die Temperaturen gaben Hoffnung, das er auch noch übern Tag liegen bleiben würde.





Zugegeben es ist etwas weniger als bei euch da unten aber weiss ist's trotzdem  ...





und Spaß hat's definitiv gemacht ...





und ein bisschen kam sogar die Sonne durch  ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> ja, die Abfahrt war mal toll, nur Gedrifte und die Info, der Nate kommt nach dem ersten Ausbrechen auch immer wieder in die Spur.
> 
> der Rest:
> 
> ...


Felix mit am Start, stimmt's? Ist doch sein Beargrease?


----------



## riesling73 (3. Februar 2015)

Bin heute die Rodelbahn in Leogang raufgefahren auf die Familie gewartet und mir dann mit meinen Söhnen bergab ein Duell geliefert-fatbikes sind schneller als Rodeln


----------



## Staanemer (3. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja sooooooooooooooooo geil!


----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2015)

riesling73 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 356885 Bin heute die Rodelbahn in Leogang raufgefahren auf die Familie gewartet und mir dann mit meinen Söhnen bergab ein Duell geliefert-fatbikes sind schneller als Rodeln


So sammelt man Punkte im Forum


----------



## noam (4. Februar 2015)

der schnee bei uns ist so gut wie weg. dafür wars heute morgen mit -7°C ordentlich frisch


----------



## barbarissima (4. Februar 2015)

Den Hund würde ich sofort adoptieren


----------



## corra (4. Februar 2015)

Heute Morgen minus 8 und noch kein auto da gewesen (seit 2 tagen )  

nen Hund hatte ich auch mit kein plan wo der sich rumtreibt


----------



## riesling73 (4. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> So sammelt man Punkte im Forum


Punkte ? Egal, heute habe ich das Fatboy als Transporter missbraucht - zur Loipe. Auf dem Rückweg bin ich dann auf einem Trail unerwartet von einem Baum vom Rad geholt worden - meine Langlaufschi haben sich in einer Fichte verfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minihbmichi (5. Februar 2015)

Habe mir mal ein Farley 8 ausgeliehen und muss sagen macht mehr Spaß als gedacht


----------



## Girl (5. Februar 2015)

noam schrieb:


> der schnee bei uns ist so gut wie weg. dafür wars heute morgen mit -7°C ordentlich frisch



Man sieht das Fatbike nich  oder geht es um die dickre Spur die es hinterlassen hat


----------



## sladdicool (5. Februar 2015)

riesling73 schrieb:


> Punkte ? Egal, heute habe ich das Fatboy als Transporter missbraucht - zur Loipe. Auf dem Rückweg bin ich dann auf einem Trail unerwartet von einem Baum vom Rad geholt worden - meine Langlaufschi haben sich in einer Fichte verfangen
> Anhang anzeigen 357200



Man stelle sich vor was dabei wohl passiert wäre wenn die Lauffläche der Ski nach hinten zeigen würden und man beim Sturz auf den Rücken fällt!


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2015)

heute Mittag bei angenehmen -1 Grad auf Testfahrt


----------



## duke209 (5. Februar 2015)

Jetzt kommen ganz widerliche Bilder  aber ging nicht anders mit dem phone. Kamera noch nicht gecheckt ...

...aber es war eine mega Gaudi  ....Nightride auf der MSBX Skipiste in St. Andreasberg. 
Bestimmt 10 Fattys und 60-70 Schmale. 

Weil die Schlange zu lang wurde, bin ich auch mal mit einem anderen Fatdriver die Piste hochgekurbelt...ging bis auf das letzte Viertel. Dabei war es lustig anzusehen, wie die von oben kommenden in der ziemlich aufgewühlten Piste ihre Stunts hinlegten  . Mich hat's auch zweimal niedergeschmettert..und das Bike hat nen schönen Platzer auf dem Oberrohr vom Lenkanschlag. Was solls, es war richtig lustig. 

Danke an MSBX & Trailtech!


----------



## noam (6. Februar 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Man sieht das Fatbike nich  oder geht es um die dickre Spur die es hinterlassen hat



links am baum


----------



## noam (6. Februar 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Den Hund würde ich sofort adoptieren



Ich glaub das fällt aus wegen is nicht


----------



## SirQuickly (6. Februar 2015)

Kalt wars wieder heute...


----------



## duke209 (6. Februar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen ganz widerliche Bilder  aber ging nicht anders mit dem phone. Kamera noch nicht gecheckt ...
> 
> ...aber es war eine mega Gaudi  ....Nightride auf der MSBX Skipiste in St. Andreasberg.
> Bestimmt 10 Fattys und 60-70 Schmale.
> ...





Hier mal richtige Bilder vom echten Fotografen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73443

 geil wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2015)




----------



## madone (6. Februar 2015)

Cool

Oder think fat ...


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Februar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> Oder think fat ...


genau diese Motto hatte ich bei meinem Test auf meinem Blog
http://mindadventure.info/think-fat-ein-kurzer-fatbiketest/


----------



## riesling73 (6. Februar 2015)

Schmaler q-factor wird generell überbewertet. Ich bin heute nur insgesamt 4km mit dem Fatbike gefahren, nämlich mit der Schiausrüstung zum Ausgangspunkt meiner Schitour auf die Schwalbenwand. Schön wars.


----------



## drurs (6. Februar 2015)

Telemark, schick ;-)


----------



## dorfmann (6. Februar 2015)

Bei dem traumhaften Wetter heute mußten wir einfach aufs Rad.
Ja genau, selbst die Frau des Hauses raffte sich auf zur sportlichen Betätigung und Vitamin-D Betankung.
So kam es, daß heute zwei Fattys durchs Windecker Ländchen rollten.





_"Hier gibts keine zwei Dicken, höchstens einen und der ist nicht dick !"  _





Bei unserem "Aufstieg" passierten wir irgendwann die Schneegrenze, was toll war.





Unser eigentliches Ziel war dieses alte Gemäuer:









Treppenspielchen...





Wer im nächsten Bild ganz genau hinsieht, kann etwas mehr über die Burg erfahren.





Tea-time mit Ausblick...









Zurück gings über einige schöne Singletrails...





...bis wir schließlich wieder unten im schönen Siegtal ankamen.






Schön wars...und Frauchen schläft auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. Februar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> So kam es, daß heute zwei Fattys durchs Windecker Ländchen rollten.
> 
> 
> _"Hier gibts keine zwei Dicken, höchstens einen und der ist nicht dick !"  _



Oh mein Gott !!!

Hab ich tatsächlich auch so dünne Reifchen auf meinem On One drauf ?


----------



## dorfmann (6. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott !!!
> 
> Hab ich tatsächlich auch so dünne Reifchen auf meinem On One drauf ?



Ja, neben dem ICT sieht das On One aus wie ein Kinderrad


----------



## shortwheel (6. Februar 2015)

Welche Größe hat das ICT bzw. du?


----------



## dorfmann (7. Februar 2015)

shortwheel schrieb:


> Welche Größe hat das ICT bzw. du?



Habs in Größe M, bin 1,72m mit 81cm Schrittlänge. Größe S würde aber auch passen.


wegen Galerie:


----------



## velopirat (7. Februar 2015)

Hier ein paar Bilder von einem verlängerten Wochenende im Graubünden. 






Durch den Tiefschnee war es sehr anstrengend! Geschneit hats auch den ganzen Tag doch gut eingepackt hat mich das gar nicht gestört. 






Am nächsten Tag war das Wetter dafür umso schöner also habe ich das Blizzard bis in Rosegtal hochgefahren. Die Abfahrt hat richtig Spass gemacht!





















Dank den gut präparierten Winterwanderwegen ist man gut vorwärts gekommen


----------



## Ragnarim (7. Februar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Habs in Größe M, bin 1,72m mit 81cm Schrittlänge. Größe S würde aber auch passen.
> 
> 
> wegen Galerie:


Der Spruch auf dem Träger.... =D


----------



## cluso (7. Februar 2015)

Wäre froh über das bisschen Schnee. War knapp 2h unterwegs. Gelände ging so gut wie gar nicht zu viel Schnee und viele Verwehungen.
Muss noch an meiner Streckenwahl feilen. Aufteilung war ca. 50/50 zwischen schieben und fahren. 





Zugig wars: 



Aber manch Blick hat entschädigt:









Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2015)

Bei den Schneeverwehstruckturenbilder kann ich von gestern her mithalten 






G.


----------



## chriiss (7. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2015)

Heute auch mal wieder auf Schnuppertour..

Erstmal bissl Flachetappe  ...  einrollen  ... anfreunden.












Langsam aufwärts ...













Sandplacken





Feldberg





Multicolour





abwärts...









Sch(n)eeee war´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (7. Februar 2015)

Schwanke noch zwischen "Waffe" und "der Gerät" als Bezeichnung für dein Rad.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Februar 2015)

brudddaaales Gerät @taunusteufel78

Gewicht?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> @LB Jörg : Tolles Bild auf dem das Rad ausnahmsweise stört!



Dann wär es ja offtopic 


Zur Zeit scheint ja überall top wetter zu herrschen

G.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (7. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Heute auch mal wieder auf Schnuppertour..
> 
> Erstmal bissl Flachetappe  ...  einrollen  ... anfreunden.
> 
> ...



krasses pferd! (y)


----------



## Dr.Struggle (7. Februar 2015)

Auch hier in den bayrischen Wäldern waren Top Bedingungen.Bei hart gefrorenem Schnee,schön plattgewalzten Skating-Strecken ging es bergauf bis zum Hirschenstein.Beste Schneeverhältnisse,Sonnenschein von früh bis spät und dazu hin- und wieder der Anblick knackiger Hinterteile der Langläuferinnen,was will man mehr 
Bergab ging es dann auf einem richtig langen Schneeschuh-Trail,selten so einen Spaß gehabt,ein Tag den ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde.Und trotz plattgewalztem Schnee hatten die Kollegen in schmaler Bereifung keinen Spaß,die Reifen sinken einfach immer wieder zu tief ein,die Unterschiede sind richtig krass.Wer da was anderes behauptet hat für mich einfach einen an der Waffel


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Februar 2015)

Bei solch schönen Schneebildern werde ich natürlich ganz neidisch, hier sieht's ganz anders aus. Heute das erste Mal wieder Nachttemperaturen über 0°C, somit wird nach dem WE vom Schnee kaum etwas übrig bleiben. Also heute früh nochmal los und ein wenig im Schneematsch getummelt.





Größtenteils war unter dem Schnee Matsch und aufgeweichter Boden, so das in Sachen Traktion bergauf nicht viel Gutes bei raus kam und schieben war auch keine Freude.









Die NuVinci Nabe hat sich bei den kurzen aber recht steilen Auffahrten recht gut geschlagen, hinten das 18er noch gegen ein 20er Ritzel tauschen und für meine Strecken sollte es optimal sein.





Ob's das letzte Bild für diesen Winter ist mit dem Titel: "Moonlander im Schnee" ....


----------



## dukestah (7. Februar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Die NuVinci Nabe hat sich bei den kurzen aber recht steilen Auffahrten recht gut geschlagen, hinten das 18er noch gegen ein 20er Ritzel tauschen und für meine Strecken sollte es optimal sein.


abgefahren, das kannte ich noch gar nicht
bei dem trüben licht mag ich irgendwie die goldenen teile nicht so sehr, aber das ist im 'hellen' sicherlich besser, immer wieder, ein geiles bike


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Februar 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> abgefahren, das kannte ich noch gar nicht
> ...



Die NuVinci?


----------



## dukestah (7. Februar 2015)

heute noch mal die runde vom letzten wochenende probiert. schneeverhältnisse waren ja etwas anders, mehr feste abschnitte aber teilweise auch richtig fiese 'schichttorte' harschschnee mit luft und spucke drunter und da mehrere schichten von zerwühlten frostschneeboden. die dillinger eierten öfters mehr als verzweifelt nach grip suchen umher, war ab und an echt erzürnt über den bescheidenen seitenhalt und die doch schnell fehlende antriebstraktion. die vielen und teils langen eispassagen haben dann aber wieder entschädigt, das wäre mit spikeless definitiv zur katastrophe geworden. hatte auch noch ein mal den luftdruck gesenkt um etwas mehr fläche zu bekommen, dafür eierten dann die reifen wie besoffen auf den festeren wegen, das ist wirklich ein großer nachteil am dilli5.
waren am ende dann knapp 1200 hm auf 35 kilometer, bei dem gewühle doch etwas fordernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (7. Februar 2015)

neulich im erzgebirge bie der hohen tour:





mehr bilder von der tour gibt das auf flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/sets/72157650272443657/


----------



## dukestah (7. Februar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Die NuVinci?


jepp


----------



## neikless (7. Februar 2015)

sehr geil all,  teuflisch gut  und schöne Taunus Bilder, lass blos die felgen schwarz und das
unterrohe würde ICH schwarz abkleben dann richtige evil !


----------



## zoomer (7. Februar 2015)

martn schrieb:


> neulich im erzgebirge bie der hohen tour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FdW !


----------



## martn (7. Februar 2015)

von mir aus gerne,


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Februar 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> jepp


 
Bei Interesse liefere ich gerne einen Fahrbericht zur N360


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (7. Februar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Bei Interesse liefere ich gerne einen Fahrbericht zur N360


Auf jeden Fall, bitte, das interessiert mich auch


----------



## michi3 (7. Februar 2015)

@taunusteufel78 

extrem geiler Apparat den du dir da aufgebaut hast


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Februar 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, bitte, das interessiert mich auch



Hab's mal hier rein geschrieben 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/moonlander-stars-stripes.740734/page-7#post-12682929


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Februar 2015)

Habt Ihr alle eigentlich nicht`s anderes zu tun als dauernd so Geile Bilder hier rein zu stellen  

Da komm ich mir ja richtig läppisch vor 



 

 

 

 



Was tut man nicht alles für ein Foto  



 



Und Morgen geht`s da noch mal hin


----------



## dorfmann (7. Februar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle eigentlich nicht`s anderes zu tun als dauernd so Geile Bilder hier rein zu stellen



Bei so viel geilem Schnee hätte ich aber auch besseres zu tun als mit der Knipse rumzuhantieren.
Super Bilder


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Februar 2015)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch schwer gefallen dafür anzuhalten


----------



## zoomer (7. Februar 2015)

Aber die falsche Seite gewählt.

Frag ich mich an der Isar auch immer.
Im Schatten fahren und das besonnte Hochufer angucken oder lieber in
der Sonne fahren und die ganze Zeit den Schatten angucken


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Februar 2015)

Hinten im Tal hat uns die Sonne doch noch voll erwischt und wir sind tatsächlich noch ins schwitzen gekommen.
Deswegen haben wir auch nicht mehr zum Bilder machen angehalten.
Weil verschwitzte Fatboy-Treiber nicht sehr Fotogen sind


----------



## dorfmann (7. Februar 2015)

Nöö, verschwitzte alte Männer will hier keiner sehen


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich werfe mal ein "Danke für die Blumen" in den Raum!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Die NuVinci Nabe hat sich bei den kurzen aber recht steilen Auffahrten recht gut geschlagen, hinten das 18er noch gegen ein 20er Ritzel tauschen und für meine Strecken sollte es optimal sein.



Hast ganz schöne Spuren mit deinem Fäti reingezogen 
Sich für das Experiment Nuvinci entscheiden find ich eine coole Sache 

G.


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Februar 2015)

Zwar keine Schneebilder , aber die Siegessäule  Foto vom Critical Mass


----------



## Moppedcarlo (8. Februar 2015)

Moin,

habe mein Fatty seit fast einem Monat, bin aber erst gestern zu einer ersten Ausfahrt gekommen.
Erste Erfahrung: Hey, jetzt schauen mir wieder die Mädelz nach ;-)
Aber nur wegen dem Rad ... :-(





Leider hat es bei uns nicht so viel Schnee, wie bei den Kollegen weiter oben ...






Nur festgefrorene Schneedecke





Aber schön war es doch ;-)

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Februar 2015)

Kein Schneebild,dafür Berliner Stadtparksonne


----------



## bikebecker (8. Februar 2015)

Die Fette Barbie sonnt sich auch.





Das Fatty von @Pinkiwinki


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Februar 2015)

Schöner Baum für eine Pause )


----------



## Optimizer (8. Februar 2015)

Heute neben der Loipe und abseits:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2015)

@Optimizer boah habt ihr viel Schnee !

von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (8. Februar 2015)

Ich war heute mal wieder im Berliner Umland unterwegs. Hier gibt es statt Schnee fiesen Zuckersand und statt Höhenmetern haben wir Gegenwind. Schön ist es trotzdem.











Das tiefe Oberrohr des One On KANN bei tiefstehenden Baumstämmen wirklich vorteilhaft sein





M
U
S
S

E
S

A
B
E
R 

N
I
C
H
T






Ampel


----------



## CaseOnline (8. Februar 2015)

Fatbikes? Stehen bei uns im Wald rum...


----------



## cluso (8. Februar 2015)

@CaseOnline

Scheinen sich gut zu vermehren bei euch.


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte das die bei Euch wild wachsen , hätte ich mir ja da eins pflücken können


----------



## CaseOnline (8. Februar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte das die bei Euch wild wachsen , hätte ich mir ja da eins pflücken können


...Du musst sie jagen!


----------



## Optimizer (8. Februar 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Fatbikes? Stehen bei uns im Wald rum...


Hat Harald was angestellt oder wieso steht er so abseits?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (8. Februar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Optimizer boah habt ihr viel Schnee !
> 
> von gestern



Und, gefällts...das Fatbiken?


----------



## CaseOnline (8. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hat Harald was angestellt oder wieso steht er so abseits?


Kennst ihn doch...


----------



## SirQuickly (8. Februar 2015)

Die Sonne war heute der Wahnsinn...der kalte Wind auch :








Im Wald wars kuschliger...


----------



## drurs (8. Februar 2015)

Heute ausnahmsweise mal bei Helligkeit rausgekommen;-)

(edit: musste das bild nochmal reinsetzen, direkt über tapatalk ging ja von der Quali gar net....?)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Februar 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> ...Du musst sie jagen!


Jagen und Zureiten! 

Heute mit @CaseOnline @loui-w @taunusteufel78 @Stadtwaldflitza @hoodride @derSchlosser und @Sleyvas unterwegs aufm Feldberg (dem im Taunus).

Schöne Sonne, schöne Trails, gute Laune, geile Abfahrten, ein super Tag! Mehr spektakuläre Bilder kommen bestimmt noch von den Anderen...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2015)

Seh schoh, bei euch waren heut auch die absoluten Traumbedingungen wie bei uns 

G.


----------



## Optimizer (8. Februar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Jagen und Zureiten!
> 
> Heute mit @CaseOnline @loui-w @taunusteufel78 @Stadtwaldflitza @hoodride @derSchlosser und @Sleyvas unterwegs aufm Feldberg (dem im Taunus).
> 
> ...


Der Uphill sieht jetzt im Schnee leichter aus, als ohne!?!?


----------



## derSchlosser (8. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Pics!    Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## CaseOnline (8. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Uphill sieht jetzt im Schnee leichter aus, als ohne!?!?


...ist er auch.


----------



## loui-w (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## pfiffbike (8. Februar 2015)

Mit Fat Violett auf den Tannheimer Schneeschuhtrials.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hat Harald was angestellt oder wieso steht er so abseits?


Frag nicht...., der hat heute nur rumgestichelt...


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Februar 2015)

Heute hat es ein bisschen geschneit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2015)

Längste Anreise (per Bike!!)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Und, gefällts...das Fatbiken?


jaaa !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Längste Anreise (per Bike!!)


@scylla war auf Schmalspur unterwegs ??


----------



## zoomer (8. Februar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heute mit @CaseOnline @loui-w @taunusteufel78 @Stadtwaldflitza @hoodride @derSchlosser und @Sleyvas unterwegs aufm Feldberg (dem im Taunus).




Momentamal,

8 Fahrer - 7 Fatbikes ....
Ist das, auf dem Schwarzen da vorne ein Kindersitz, die Lösung ?



Oder versteckt sich das Liteville wieder hinter dem Kamerakind ....

Edit :
Ah hab's gefunden. Heut mal mit dem kleinen Grünen unterwegs.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @scylla war auf Schmalspur unterwegs ??


Das war @Sleyvas ....  Aber JA, einen Ticken dünner bereift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minihbmichi (9. Februar 2015)

So ein Fatbike macht ja irgendwie süchtig, da waren wir gleich mal beim 3epic winter ride in den Dolomiten

Start auf dem Misurina See,  eine tolle Veranstaltung
bin übrigens derjenige, der fährt auf der Skipiste


----------



## duke209 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich kann nicht mehr arbeiten vor lauter schöner Bilder!!


----------



## Sleyvas (9. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das war @Sleyvas ....  Aber JA, einen Ticken dünner bereift.



Hihi, ich hab ein Déjà Vu  Exakt bei dem letzten Taunus-Schnee-Fatbiketreffen kam ein ähnlicher Kommentar mit selber Verwechslung. @scylla ist doch immer viel farbenfroher als ich


----------



## Staanemer (9. Februar 2015)

Gipfelkreuzfoto Kreuzberg:


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2015)

Was für ein Kabelsalat 

G.


----------



## hezi (9. Februar 2015)

Wer war denn hier wann am Kreuzberg? Ich war am Samstag Nachmittag, so gegen 17:00 Uhr mit meinem Fatty am Kreuzberggipfel. Da es aber so unangenehm kalt war wurde es nichts mit nem Einkehrschwung ins Kloster.

Seid ihr öfters in der Rhön unterwegs? Vielleicht kann man ja mal was gemeinsames unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2015)

hezi schrieb:


> Wer war denn hier wann am Kreuzberg? Ich war am Samstag Nachmittag, so gegen 17:00 Uhr mit meinem Fatty am Kreuzberggipfel. *Da es aber so unangenehm kalt war* wurde es nichts mit nem Einkehrschwung ins Kloster.
> 
> Seid ihr öfters in der Rhön unterwegs? Vielleicht kann man ja mal was gemeinsames unternehmen.



Wenn der Staanemer vor Ort gewesen wäre, dann hätte die Luft förmlich *gebrannt*..   




Auf dem Kreuzberg sind wir immer, wenn wir mal wieder ein WE in der Hessenmühle verbringen..
Schön da!


----------



## Staanemer (9. Februar 2015)

Logisch war der Staanemer vor Ort, was meinste wer das Foto gemacht hat?

Und, nein Ihr werdet es nicht glauben: habe sogar Spuren gefunden. Einen Dillinger 5 auf der Strasse zum Neustädter Haus und einen Ice Spiker auf der Loipe der Kreuzbergrunde.

Allerdings Sonntag, Samstag war ich flieeesche.

Der Kreuzberg ist allerdings nicht das beste Fatbikerevier....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Hihi, ich hab ein Déjà Vu  Exakt bei dem letzten Taunus-Schnee-Fatbiketreffen kam ein ähnlicher Kommentar mit selber Verwechslung. @scylla ist doch immer viel farbenfroher als ich


zumindest in den Bikeklamotten + Bikebrille ist eine gewisse optische Ähnlichkeit nicht von der Hand zu weisen 
das britische Stahlross mit Lyrik würde auch passen (nur wegen der Farbe hatte ich kurz gezögert aber ich habe bei @scylla s Fuhrpark eh dem Überblick verloren )...


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Februar 2015)

Der Kopf mußte frei werden: mehrere Stunden ein Riesenposter für die Ferienhausaufgabe ( Kl.3b ) mit -Martin Luther- als Thema zu gestallten, war heftiger als wie die erste Probefahrt mit dem Brookssattel  . Während der Sohnemann vor´m TV versuchte wieder zu Sinnen zu kommen, bin ich kurz zum Haus- & Hoftrail in die Sächsische Schweiz gepilgert.






Feiner Nieselregen, Höhennebel und windstill. Sogar wenig Wandersleute gab es diesmal, also in Allem sehr fein und atmig. Geparkt wie ( fast ) immer am Nassen Grund und dann ab zum Dämpfertest.






Erfreulich schneefrei diesmal, so dass man überraschungsfrei die Wege runterschieben konnte  .






Und beim letzten Bild noch hurtig mit den Handyeinstellungen rumgealbert und schwupps: gleich gibts "kräftigere" Farben...






...wobei ordentliche Aufnahmen nun wirklich mal angebracht werden. Aber ich arbeite daran!


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Geparkt wie ( fast ) immer am Nassen Grund und dann ab zum Dämpfertest.


Und wie macht sich der Dämpfer, nicht zu progressiv oder zu Hart


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 358953


Erklärt mir bitte kurz jemand was sich da während meiner Abwesenheit getan hat und was das ist ?


----------



## Staanemer (10. Februar 2015)

Ein FFF.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-fatboy-wie-ich-es-mag.712847/


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Erklärt mir bitte kurz jemand was sich da während meiner Abwesenheit getan hat und was das ist ?



Naja, ich hab mir jetzt ´ne Lefty drangebaut  .

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-fatboy-wie-ich-es-mag.712847/page-11   

( #272  )

@Dutshlander  : also er könnte schon etwas härter sein. Aber die Zugstufe laß ich erstmal so  .


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte es beim ersten Anschaun schon erahnt, aber nicht so recht glauben wollen.

Du hast dir also allem Ernstes ne Dämpferattrappe drangeschraubt ? 

Ich hatte damals an meinem 2er Capri mal ne Haubenhutze und Lufteinlässe eingebaut ohne dass was drunter war was groß Platz gebraucht hätte oder gekühlt hätte werden müssen (der 2.6L 6 Zylinder hatte zumindest mal keine besondere Kühlung oder Luftzufuhr nötig )

Geil wars trotzdem, aber ich war zu der Zeit knapp über 20 und nichts war zu peinlich um es nicht mal zu testen


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Februar 2015)

Also für eine Lufthuze ist man eigentlich nie zu alt  .



Bumble schrieb:


> Du hast dir also allem Ernstes ne Dämpferattrappe drangeschraubt ?



Ja, ich hatte schon länger überlegt und geschaut wie sich das - mit welchen Mitteln - am besten ( und rückbaubar ) umsetzen läßt. War irgendwie eine Mischung aus Pioniergeist und Entzückem  . Nach meinem Ausflug zum Zschirnstein ( weiter vorn ) hatten schon zwei per PN nach dem Rahmen gefragt - kein Scherz! Es scheint also eine gewisse "Überzeugung" zu haben...so zwischen Wimmelbild & Reizüberflutung 




 *Heut unterhalb des Malerweges*

War eine kurze Tour bei der sich mein zögerndes Verhalten im Auto auszahlte. Denn die dortigen Waffelröllchen sind mir gleich liebgewonnene Fernsehbegleiter  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eri1 (10. Februar 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Also für eine Lufthuze ist man eigentlich nie zu alt  .


So siehts aus


----------



## zoomer (10. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hatte es beim ersten Anschaun schon erahnt, aber nicht so recht glauben wollen.




Ich würde damit wahrscheinlich lebenslanges Berufsverbot bekommen wenn ich so was bringen würde


----------



## barbarissima (11. Februar 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Also für eine Lufthuze ist man eigentlich nie zu alt  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äußerst schick und sehr innovativ


----------



## Knusberflogge (11. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich es ( neben Schöneck ) als Sommerprojekt durchführen, doch Erinnerungen an längst vergangene Abenteuer mit der Vollcross trieben mich raus.

Es stand eine Flußdurchfahrt bevor, die ich eigentlich metergenau dokumentieren wollte. Dazu nutze ich den famosen Fahrradcomputer vom Sohnemann. Diesen habe ich verbotener Weise am Hinterrad befestigt. Durch die Lefty wäre der Abnehmer direkt am Federelement gewesen und hätte bei jedem Stoß den Geber verfeht.
Also Fernseher ans Oberrohr...






 ...und alles andere hinten drangefummelt. Da der Abstand zwischen Nehmer & Geber zu groß war, mußte ich hier mit LEGO improvisieren - natürlich nur LEGOtechnic! Als Glücksbringer gab es jedi´schen Beistand. Doch so sehr die Macht mit uns war, sowohl der Clonekrieger -als auch der Fahrradcomputer- überstanden die abenteuerliche Reise nicht!

Doch die gegoogelte Entfernung der reinen Flußfahrt beträgt etwas über 2km.






Fisherman´s Friend mäßig rüstete ich mich. Wasserhandschuhe von Würth, die immer kalte Wathose sowie die olle Halbschale rundeten das Emsemble gekonnt ab.






  Startpunkt war unter der Autobrücke...






Es viel sehr arg schwer, die Schwimmringe ( wie hier für´s Foto ) auf dem Bachboden zu halten! Auch wenn´s jetzt nicht der Jankze war, die Geräuschkulisse als auch die beachtliche Stärke der Strömung waren für so einen kleinen Fluß enormst.







Und ja, ein Fatbike schwimmt wirklich.







Teilweise ging es ganz gut voran...




 


...wobei stetiger Tritt und vorausschauende Fahrweise, neben dem Seepferdchen in Gold, schon von Vorteil waren.







Und nein, beim nachfolgendem Bild knie ich nicht, ich stehe tatsächlich! Mitunter war es sehr erschreckend, wie plötzlich und wie tief es war - nicht nur am Kurvenäußeren. Es gab auch Stellen, wo kurzzeitig das Steuerrohr eintauchte. Ein Weiterfahren war dann nur noch kurzzeitig möglich.
Und was ich sonst nie erlebte durfte ich hier das erste mal spüren: beim Treten kam das Vorderrad hoch  . Wahnsinn, wieviel Luft da ist und vorallem auch pädagogisch wertvoll. Denn nun weiß ich, dass knappe 20kg bei Weiten nicht zuviel sind  .







Wo es flacher war gab es paar "Free Willy" Gedächtniss einlagen in "Rettet Flipper" Manier...




 

Am Brückenziel war erst einmal Abhängen angesagt.












Nach dem Trocknen gings mit dem Serviceteam nach Hause. 







...und es gab das Versprechen, dass das nächste mal alle mit rein dürfen


----------



## honkori (11. Februar 2015)

Es wird endlich Zeit um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, denn nicht umsonst ist es dein Logo.
Du ->  -> hast einen an der Waffel !!!! 
Ich freue mich irgendwie für deine Kinder, weiter so !!!


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2015)

du hast einfach einen derben Knall


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich an die Forums-Dresche denke, die wir bekommen haben, weil wir unsre mit Kuhscheisse verschmutzten Fatbike Reifen in St. Moritz im See gewaschen haben, hoffe ich mal, dass gewisse Personen die Bilder nicht entdecken 

Mach nach der Bach-Durchfahrt mal deine Naben auf und schau ob Wasser reingekommen ist, die könnten dir dann nämlich innerhlab kürzester Zeit verrecken. 

Achja: Und stell das Bike bitte zur Wahl des Bikes der Woche, ich wette da bekommen so Einige nen Nervenzusammenbruch oder sogar Herzrhythmusstörungen


----------



## Knusberflogge (11. Februar 2015)

naja, mal gucken. Wenn etwas Zeit vergangen ist und ich mal zu einer Vernünftigen Kamera komme, dann stell ich es vielleicht mal zur Wahl...oder erst mal in den Downhillbereich  .

Dank Dir für den Nabentipp, vorn gehts ja prima. Hinten werd ich mal gucken  .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Februar 2015)

Klarer Gewinner @Knusberflogge . Die Macht ist mit dir !! 

Hoffe nur, dass es ...



Knusberflogge schrieb:


> ... Doch so sehr die Macht mit uns war, sowohl der Clonekrieger -als auch der Fahrradcomputer- überstanden die abenteuerliche Reise nicht!



... Rex und Cody nicht erwischt hat .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (11. Februar 2015)

Die Speiseeis Chefs wird es freuen : Endlich mal ein Härtetest der besonderen  Art. So ist Knusperflogge ein Super Tester , auf den vielleicht die anderen Hersteller aufmerksam werden . Mit einem richtigen Video wäre die Bewerbung wahrscheinlich ein Hit .


----------



## duke209 (11. Februar 2015)

Pressemitteilung des Umweltamtes "Erhöhte Anzahl an verendeten Fischen flussabwärts festgestellt. Ursachenklärung zum Ölfilm läuft."


----------



## corra (11. Februar 2015)

Alter alle daumen hoch  Das du nicht alle perlen auf der kette hat war ja nun schon länger klar aber es macht immer wieder spass Dein treiben zu verfolgen 

schön das es noch leute gibt die ihre Freizeit noch mit spass gestalten , das schlimmste was einem passieren kann ist auf dem Sterbe Bett zu liegen mit dem gedanken was verpasst zu haben, das kann dir sicher nicht pasieren


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja mal nur schwer zu toppen   , sowohl in der Idee als auch in der Ausführung. Und ich dacht am Strand fahren wäre cool .


----------



## Keeper1407 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich finds cool...


----------



## noam (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Februar 2015)

@Knusberflogge Nachdem Du jetzt das Klischee "Bachdurchfahrt" krass übererfüllt hast, bin ich sehr auf Deine Interpretation des Klischees "Rindenmulch" gespannt!

PS: Die Kombo Wathose mit Eierschalenhelm fetzt!
PPS: Ich hab noch nie einen Beitrag gesehen, der 18x 39x 42x 46x Gewinner hatte (and counting...) !!!


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2015)

18 Gewinner?
Editier mal deinen Beitrag


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2015)

Sagen wir 26


----------



## madone (11. Februar 2015)

Ist schon krank die Story  bist ein cooler Dad


----------



## eri1 (11. Februar 2015)

@Knusberflogge   Geile scheisse  Da war ich letztens auch kurz davor.
Über die BMX Kurbel müssen wir nochmal sprechen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2015)

35 Gewinner  .......du fällst eindeutig in die Kathegorie "Oh mei"  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2015)

Hab heut auch mal wieder Fotos unterwegs geschossen. Allerdings normale 
Mittwochs ist Tourengeherstammtisch am Ochsenkopf und man kann bis 22 Uhr seine Currywurst am Gipfel essen 
Erste Abfahrt mußt ich noch alleine machen, weil die Normalos tagsüber Arbeiten  Aber wollte unbedingt noch ein wenig Sonne schnappen...

Falls jemand Urlaub im Fichtl machen will, dann am besten genau diese Woche. Sowohl rauf wie runter sind die Wege dem Sommer zu bevorzugen
















G.


----------



## martn (12. Februar 2015)

Knusberflogge, ich möchte dir hiermit feierlich im Namen des Karl-Ranseier-Raubelwalzer-Quintetts den ehrenvollen und hart umkämpften Preis "Furt des Jahres 2015" verleihen. Nilěm Boblyč wäre stolz auf dich!


----------



## Spoich (12. Februar 2015)

Knusberflogge, auch wenn ich deine Berichte immer mit einem fetten Grinsen verfolge schrammt deine Bachdurchfahrt mehr als nur haarscharf an jeder Vernunft und Vorbildfunktion vorbei. Trotzdem ein  für dein Rad!


----------



## madone (12. Februar 2015)

Spoich schrieb:


> ...schrammt deine Bachdurchfahrt mehr als nur haarscharf an jeder Vernunft und Vorbildfunktion vorbei.


Nene ... wer hat schon einen Dad der solche Sachen macht? Ein viel besseres "Radsportvorbild" kann es für die Kiddies wohl nicht geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (12. Februar 2015)

Hehe, wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass ich sowas im Sommer mit Non-Fat gemacht habe, und nicht nur einmal (zwar im Rahmen einer normalen Tour), würde ich jetzt lästern ohne Ende. So muss ich gezwungenermassen die Klappe halten und liken.

Einmal quer durch die Kinzig für ca. 1 km und mehrere Male für ein paar Meter im Allgäu, sowas gehört manchmal dazu. Konform biken? Was ist das?

Ich mag das Rad nicht, Geschmacksache. Ich würde auch keine reine Bachtour machen, find ich völlig bescheuert.

Aber heimlich, so hinter vorgehaltener Hand, bin ich echt für jeden Scheiss zu haben, so lange niemand zu Schaden kommt. Vorbild oder nicht, was geht, das geht, die Freiheit genießen darf Jeder und ich schätze Querdenker. Vielleicht ist das MTB eine der letzten Freiheiten, die man so noch erleben darf.

Also, gebt Gas Leute. Auch wenn Einigen, wie mir, einige Details nicht gefallen (und das dürfen wir Kritiker frei sagen), lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen. Was dabei raus kommt ist egal, nur das Ergebnis zählt!

Genießt Euer Leben, Ihr habt nur eins.


----------



## Knusberflogge (12. Februar 2015)

Also danke Euch erst mal für die Kommentare  Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen, meine "Benachrichtigungen" sind glaube ich soeben explodiert!

War eigentlich nur als kurzweiliger Pausenfüller in den Schulferien gedacht, damit die holde Frau mal ordentlich Mittagsruhe mit der ganz Kleinen machen kann. So sind wir kurz allemann raus, bevor wir ( wie Montags ) wieder 3Mio. € im Toys´R´us ausgeben  . War also jetzt nicht die große Sache sondern eher eine Schnapps- bzw.Kakaoidee, die dank dem Altersdurchschnitt auf große Resonanz stieß  .
Hat aber schon Spaß gemacht, wobei mir eigentlich Kiesgruben oder irgendwelche Abbaugebiete auch fetzen. Wie auch immer, nächstes richtiges Ereigniss wird der Bikepark in Schöneck werden, worauf ich mich sehr freu.



martn schrieb:


> Knusberflogge, ich möchte dir hiermit feierlich im Namen des Karl-Ranseier-Raubelwalzer-Quintetts den ehrenvollen und hart umkämpften Preis "Furt des Jahres 2015" verleihen...



Mein Gott, da muß ich gleich wieder an mein pietätloses Verhalten denken, wann immer ich die Meldung des plötzlichen Totes von K.Ranseier hörte. Waren verrückte Zeiten damals  .
Den Preis nehme ich gern dankend an!


----------



## darkJST (12. Februar 2015)

Zone-B in Radebeul (falls es die noch gibt) und der Bike Park in Wilthen sind glaub etwas näher


----------



## cluso (12. Februar 2015)

Schön so ein freier Tag bei Traumwetter


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2015)

Spoich schrieb:


> Knusberflogge, auch wenn ich deine Berichte immer mit einem fetten Grinsen verfolge schrammt deine Bachdurchfahrt mehr als nur haarscharf an jeder Vernunft und Vorbildfunktion vorbei.


Wenns danach ginge dürftest auch keinen Außenbordmotor in den See hängen.

Oder wolltest du jetzt garnicht auf das Thema Umweltverschmutzung ansprechen ?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2015)

Ein Außenbordmotor ist gekapselt


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ein Außenbordmotor ist gekapselt


Und wie ist die Schraube gelagert ?  Mit nem fettlosen Kugellager ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2015)

Gleitlager?


----------



## cherokee190 (12. Februar 2015)

Stopfbuchse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2015)

Wir sollten so ne Fatbike-Nabe entwickeln, die Bachdurchfahrten aushält ohne Fett zu verlieren, das würde unsren ramponierten Ruf deutlich verbessern 

Ich oute mich übrigens auch mal als Umweltverschmutzer, ich hab nämlich ne Kettensäge und mach mein Brennholz im Wald selbst.

Was da an Bio-Kettenöl übers Schwert in die Natur geschleudert wird ist unfassbar und trotzdem völlig legal.

Verrückte Welt


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Februar 2015)

41 Gewinner, zu krass!    

Ich stellen mir gerade die Wirkung des Tourberichts in Verbindung mit einer Auszeichnung zum "Bike der Woche" vor. 
Entweder bricht der Server wegen Überlastung zusammen oder die üblichen Verdächtigen wegen eines Kollektivherzinfarkts.


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2015)

oder beides


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2015)

Kettensägenöl ist biologisch abbaubar


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kettensägenöl ist biologisch abbaubar


Ich misch das sogar noch mit Rapsöl, hoffentlich mach ich da nix falsch ^^

Entwickel demnächst ne Fatbike-Nabe mit Biokettensägenölschmierung


----------



## honkori (12. Februar 2015)

Zeit für eine passende Hymne (setzt sicherheitshalber 'nen Helm auf...*aber ich liebe es !!!*) 
*"Fatty Boom Boom"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (12. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich misch das sogar noch mit Rapsöl, hoffentlich mach ich da nix falsch ^^



Wozu mischen ? Ich nehm nur Rapsöl


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Wozu mischen ? Ich nehm nur Rapsöl


das verklebt das schwert auf dauer


----------



## dorfmann (12. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> das verklebt das schwert auf dauer



Ist mir noch nie passiert, hab den Tip von meinem Baumkletterer und der ist weltweit im Einsatz mit seiner Säge 





Blindgänger by dorfmann74, on Flickr


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich misch das sogar noch mit Rapsöl, hoffentlich mach ich da nix falsch ^^
> 
> Entwickel demnächst ne Fatbike-Nabe mit Biokettensägenölschmierung


Ich hab mal was ähnliches für einen Bioreaktor ersponnen, weil der Radialwellendichtring im Vakuum immer so schnell hops gegangen ist. Alles zum Wohl der Bakterien. Pflanzliche Öle neigen leider zum Harzen, davon singen auch meine Motorradfelgen ein Lied.


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2015)

Dorfmann hat sicher massig Leistung parat, meine 70ccm und 4,5PS müssen sich da nach langer Standzeit schon mächtig bemühen ne verharzte Kette loszureissen  Zerlegen und reinigen is net so meins


----------



## dorfmann (12. Februar 2015)

was hastn du fürn Ofen 
Ne, reinigen muß schon sein.


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> was hastn du fürn Ofen
> Ne, reinigen muß schon sein.


Ab und zu mach ich die auch mal sauber, aber eher selten 

Sowas in der Art hab ich, fast so alt wie ich das gute Stück und läuft immer noch 
Säuft auch fast so viel wie der Besitzer


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

Ist der Hänger selber gebaut oder gibts den so zu kaufen?

G.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich misch das sogar noch mit Rapsöl, hoffentlich mach ich da nix falsch ^^



Du musst Rizinusöl beimischen!  
Das haben wir früher in den Mofas beigemischt. Dann schön mit der Zündapp CS und brutalstem Pommesfettduft bis in die letzten Poren (vom Rizinusöl) vor der Tanzschule aufgeschlagen und Mädels bezirzt! 

Ja, ja...... damals.....



Edit sagt BILD:


----------



## dukestah (12. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist der Hänger selber gebaut oder gibts den so zu kaufen?
> 
> G.


Das heisst Anhänger,  nen Hänger gibt's höchstens in der Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (12. Februar 2015)

Eijo, was geht´n? Son bisserl Umweltbewusstsein kann ja nicht schaden. Solange jeder schön sein Energieriegelpapierchen wieder einpackt ist das schonmal ein guter Anfang.

Dennoch mache ich mir hier recht wenig Sorgen, dass es zukünftig hunderte von Bikern in die nächstgelegenen Wildbäche zieht. Diese Trendsportart wird wohl eher eine Randerscheinung bleiben. Wobei ich zu gerne den Gesichtsausdruck des Kanuten sehen möchte, und zwar genau in diesem Moment, wenn ein anglerhosenbekleideter Fatbiker genüsslich an Ihm vorbeizieht. Das schafft auch völlig neue Feindbilder. Für das Erreichen dieses "Nextlevels" ist noch Zeit und Luft in den Reifen ist sicherlich recht ungeeignet.

Für den konstruktiven Aufbau von Bootsmotoren würde ich doch vorschlagen ein entsprechendes Wissenswerk oder ein Bootsforum zu kontaktieren. Hier handelt es sich bekanntlich um einen Bilderthema, in der Hauptsache für muskelangetriebene Zweiräder der besonderen Art ( und Ihre besondern Benutzer).

Wenn Ihr mit der Sägendiskussion fertig seit könnte es los gehen.


*The Hills Have Ice*

Tauwetter, Inversionswetterlage, blabla. Da hilft nur eins: raus!
Den Kreuzberg auf dem Rad durfte ich schon im Sommer geniessen, warum nicht auch im Winter mal die Trailfähigkeit prüfen. Gesagt - getan - ging es letzten Freitag auf zum Kloster. Allerdings mit dem Snowboard im Gepäck. 45 cm Schnee am Gipfel, 1400m langer Lift, ja da kommt Freude auf. Hm, schaumermol, sagt der Hesse, denn die Wanderwege hier sind nicht geräumt, nicht plattgetreten, sondern gewalzt wie ein Loipe oder der Natur überlassen, sprich unter 45 cm lockerem Schnee begraben.
Egal, wer`s nicht schaut hat´s nicht gesehen, so parke ich am Sonntag in der Nähe des mittleren Arnsbergliftes und lerne gleich, was alles nicht geht: der Wanderweg neben der Strasse ist schön weich, das Hinterrad sackt so 8 cm ein und frisst sich dann fest: schieben trotz Extremuntersetzung. Bergab läuft es dann wieder, dank mehr Speed. Gleich mal gemerkt und umgesetzt, parke ich am Mittwoch etwas weiter oben an der Kreuzung. Ganz unten wollte ich nicht parken, da ich dort keine fahrbaren Wege ausmachen konnte.
Hier "unten" fährt man auf 20 cm festgewalztem Schnee. Trotzdem muss man sich die höchste Dichte raussuchen, sonst geht nix, vor allem nicht im Anstieg zum Kloster. Bei dem Nebel gar nicht so einfach die Spur zu finden.





Weiter oben im Wald ziehen die Nebelschwaden ab. Über die Stapfen des Fußvolks zu fahren ist nicht gerade angenehm, aber so ist das halt im Winter.





Aber es läuft echt gut, die Fragen der Langläufer halten mehr auf, als der Wegzustand. Man fährt gemütlich nebeneinander her und quatscht a bisserl. Was zu Schrauben gab es auch noch: der Umwerfer hat gestreikt.





Einmal um den Gipfel und gleich mal die Aussicht genießen.





Der weg sieht verlockend aus, ist aber leider unfahrbar, der Schnee ist einfach zu hoch. Ich weiss es natürlich besser, also rein da. Ein paar Meter später laufe ich.











Am Neustädter Haus (geschlossen wegen Renovierung) nehme ich die Rodelbahn, die eigentlich keine ist, biege unten links ab und fahre die Strasse wieder hoch.





Auf dem Wanderweg neben dem Flowtrail kämpfe ich mich wieder nach oben zum Neustädter Haus und wollte quer über die Skipiste zur Gemünder Hütte. Bin ja schon etwas enttäuscht von den Locals, denn der Flowtrail ist unter einem halben Meter Schnee begraben. Im gutem Glauben hält mich ein Schneeschuhläufer davon ab die Piste zu queren, denn aussen rum wäre es einfacher. Und so geht es sinnlos wieder auf den Gipfel und auf dem Trail rechts neben der Sendeanlage zu Bergstationen der gerade eben geschlossenen Skilifte.





Na, wenn ich schonmal hier bin lass ich mich doch nicht lumpen und nehme die Abfahrt Rothang 1a mal eben mit.





Ne, mal ehrlich, so locker war das nicht. Auf dem Bild ist das Flach, aber der Mittelteil der Piste ist schon sacksteil, da ging mir der Arsch auf Grundeis. Nix kurven fahren, mit ordentlich Muffe gehts gerade runter, direkt auf das Liftpersonal in Richtung Feierabend zu. Erstaunte Blicke, mehr nicht.

Zum Abschluss war ich im Gasthaus Roth, denn der Magen hing schon durch. Ich sag mal so: das Abendessen war und bleibt ein einmaliges Erlebnis der besonderen Art.

Gut, da fehlen noch ein paar Bilder und Aufnahmen, also noch mal das Ganze, diesmal mit der Gemünder Hütte bitte. Aufstieg wieder im bekannten Nebel, der aber heute ständig rauf und runter zieht. Oben eben gerade noch im Nebel





klart es völlig auf





um kurz danach wieder milchig zu werden.





Tja, was soll ich sagen, nette Wanderer fragen, wo ich denn hin möchte und weisen mich darauf hin, dass ich den Besuch in der Hütte wieder knicken kann. Die Gemünder Hütte ist geschlossen, die Pisten gesperrt, die Lifte fahren nicht. Mist? Nein, nein: perfekt! Eine präparierte und geschlossene Skipiste, perfekt zum Kurven üben. Besser geht es nicht.





Ich deponiere den Rucksack am Rand. Zwei Stunden tummle ich mich da oben rum, Skipiste hoch, Skipiste kurvig runter. Muss man ausnutzen sowas, nicht wahr?
Völlig fertig geht´s in Kloster.





Hmm, gut, nennen wir es mal "Energietanken".





Anschliessend wieder die paar Meter zum Gipfel und was sehe ich da? Über den Wolken...





Ein netter Wanderkollege darf mal ne Runde Fatty fahren und zeigt mir im Gegenzug den perfekten Aussichtspunkt. Danke! Hier oben ist die Schneedecke angetaut und wieder übergefroren. Wir können kaum laufen, rutschen ständig weg. Fahren geht, aber natürlich laufe ich mit Ihm. Wir kommen am "Stein" an. Eigentlich wollte ich noch etwas im Schnee spielen, aber das spielt jetzt keine Rolle mehr. Die untergehende Sonne ist schon sehr kraftvoll, so dass ein solche Tour in den nächsten Tagen nicht mehr möglich sein wird.





In weniger als 5 Minuten gehen kleine Schneereste in Ihren Urzustand über





um dann vollends zu verschwinden.
So sitze ich 30 Minuten einfach da, schaue den Wolken beim Fließen durch die Täler zu. Der Kopf schaltet ab und das Wort "genießen" reicht nicht, um Wahrnehmung dieses Sonnenuntergangs zu beschreiben.





Und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welches Bild das schönere ist. Wählt selbst:





Ich muss jetzt jedenfalls wieder runter und zwar in der Dämmerung, im Wald mit Nebel, auf gewalztem Schnee, hmpf. Aber es macht höllisch Spass. Und schon Kilometer vor dem Parkplatz steht es fest: so schnell gibt es hier keine Schneetour mehr. Meine Schlappen versinken im nassem Pappschnee, ich komme nicht mehr vorwärts. Gute Idee nicht ganz unten zu parken.

Gut, reicht für heute. Sitze frierend und glücklich im Auto und schaue mir das letzte Bild noch einmal an. Ich sinniere etwas. Auf der einen Seite finde ich es ja schade immer alleine zu fahren. Auf der anderen Seite...


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (12. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Eijo, was geht´n? Son bisserl Umweltbewusstsein kann ja nicht schaden. Solange jeder schön sein Energieriegelpapierchen wieder einpackt ist das schonmal ein guter Anfang.
> 
> Dennoch mache ich mir hier recht wenig Sorgen, dass es zukünftig hunderte von Bikern in die nächstgelegenen Wildbäche zieht. Diese Trendsportart wird wohl eher eine Randerscheinung bleiben. Wobei ich zu gerne den Gesichtsausdruck des Kanuten sehen möchte, und zwar genau in diesem Moment, wenn ein anglerhosenbekleideter Fatbiker genüsslich an Ihm vorbeizieht. Das schafft auch völlig neue Feindbilder. Für das Erreichen dieses "Nextlevels" ist noch Zeit und Luft in den Reifen ist sicherlich recht ungeeignet.
> 
> ...




sauerbraten???? ich liebe das, muss bald mal wieder ins rheinland auf nen echten.  ach ja, sonst ne schöne tour!


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2015)

Den


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist der Hänger selber gebaut oder gibts den so zu kaufen?
> 
> G.


 gibt's zu kaufen, musste ich aber ans Pugsley anpassen.


----------



## dorfmann (12. Februar 2015)

Bei uns im Rheinland ist Karneval und ab heute sind die Jecken los !
Mit dem Fatbike so viel Distanz wie nur möglich zwischen mich und die wilden Horden bringen ?
Guter Plan !
Man merkt, ich hab mit diesem Brauch nicht viel am Hut 

Also spontan ohne Ziel und ohne geplante Route losgeradelt bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen...





Irgendwie streikte dann mitten in der Pampa mein Navi und ließ sich auch nicht wieder animieren, seinen Dienst zu tun.
Ich vermute einen Zusammenhang mit dem nahegelegenen militärischen Sicherheitsbereich und GPS Ortung 
Auf jeden Fall habe ich mich dann ziemlich verfahren. Dies machte sich immer deutlicher bemerkbar an dem Nichtvorhandensein der farbigen Pfähle, welche zur Markierung der öffentlichen Wanderwege eingesetzt werden.

Ich ahnte schließlich wo ich mich befand... hatte ich von dem Lager doch schonmal irgendwo gelesen...








Da ich nun schonmal hier war und auch schon leicht erschöpft, legte ich eine kleine Teepause ein und schaute mich etwas um...








 






 



Wohlwissend, daß man in dem Depot in den 60iger Jahren Nuklearwaffen lagerte, wurde es mir dann doch leicht mulmig zumute...





Also nix wie weg ...





Hier gibts noch paar Bilder:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650276976218/


----------



## Landus (12. Februar 2015)

Was von heute


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Februar 2015)

@Staanemer das finde ich das "Bessere" !




für mich FdW !
und das nicht nur weil ich selbst unter der Woche nicht zum biken komme....


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> Das heisst Anhänger,  nen Hänger gibt's höchstens in der Hose



Bei uns heißt das nur Hänger. Weiß ich weil mein Kumpel ne Firma hat die Hänger baut 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Den
> 
> gibt's zu kaufen, musste ich aber ans Pugsley anpassen.



Ja genau des anpassens wegen wollte ich das wissen 


Puhh, sehe gerade das der Landus das heute mit den Fotos für mich übernommen hat...wäre jetzt zu fertig, nach gefühlt 100 Okohochfahrten noch welche hochzuladen 

G.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2015)

Das sieht aus wie Klon vom Bob Yak. Zu finden in allen großen Versand- und Auktionshäusern. Mit deinem 190er Hinterbau kannst du aber lange suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (13. Februar 2015)

Schöne Bilder allesamt!!! Liege seit ner Woche krank im Bett ... bei uns scheint die Sonne und der Schnee ruft unentwegt. Ich kann nicht rauskommen


----------



## audis2limo (13. Februar 2015)

so heute auch mal wieder gefattet. Schön eingesaut die Kiste...


----------



## criscross (13. Februar 2015)

hast du noch den Transportschutz am Schaltwerk dran ?


----------



## audis2limo (13. Februar 2015)

ups, stimmt..... dachte das gehört so...


----------



## drurs (13. Februar 2015)

Heute auch nochmal das schöne Wetter genutzt...









taut aber schon ordentlich, deswegen siehts dann hinterher so aus:


----------



## audis2limo (14. Februar 2015)

so heute wieder ein paar Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (14. Februar 2015)

Immer auf der Suche nach ner guten Zeit. 
Heute straight 1100hm bei vereistem Schnee den Kaiserweg zur Kante Achtermann hochgekurbelt, und wieder über Eckerstausee runter. 
Kurz vor dem Ziel waren die Südhangtrails schneefrei und trocken...mal wieder schön laufen lassen  schon fast vergessen wie das ist.
Ich mag mein Fatbike


----------



## cluso (14. Februar 2015)

Für mich bitte auch so eine Pfanne. 

njam njam.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2015)

Fünf Gewinnersterne 

@audis2limo : Wie machen sich denn die reifen,? Hast Vergleichserfehrungen?

G.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Für mich bitte auch so eine Pfanne.
> 
> njam njam.


dito !


----------



## CaseOnline (14. Februar 2015)

Heute am Feldberggipfel haben die Chicks aus FFM dem Frühlingsgott auf Knien gehuldigt.  Kann auch sein, dass die Gucci-Schläppchen auf Eis nicht soooo gut Gripp hatten... 

Bin dann weiter... 






Jetzt kommt die Spike - Zeit






Auf dem Weg zur letzten Tiefschnee Abfahrt...? 






Es ist Valentinstag, oder? 






S'war schee...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Februar 2015)

Tieresser


----------



## CaseOnline (14. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Tieresser


Nein. Nur Teile. Gut gereift. Selten. Dann aber gut.


----------



## duke209 (14. Februar 2015)

Alter, du hast die Chicks aus FFM vergessen.....


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (14. Februar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Alter, du hast die Chicks aus FFM vergessen.....



das bild wäre nur gültig mit fatbike mit drauf


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (15. Februar 2015)

Und am Ende immer ein Bild von einem Braten - jetzt weiß ich warum es FAT  - Biken heißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (15. Februar 2015)

Das erste mal im Sandkasten


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Februar 2015)

......und direkt Kette reinigen!?


----------



## cherokee190 (15. Februar 2015)

Moin,

ein paar Bilder der morgendlichen Sonntagsrunde, bei besten Bedingungen ...





Wege entweder von den Kameraden zu Pferde zertrampelt, oder ... 





... vollkommen aufgeweicht, bzw. überschwemmt ...





also kurz .... beste FAT Bike Bedingungen 





Schön war's und auch ein defekter Schaltzug an der NuVinci konnte mir den Morgen nicht vermiesen


----------



## audis2limo (15. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @audis2limo : Wie machen sich denn die Reifen,? Hast Vergleichserfahrungen?
> 
> G.



Ich hatte mal einen Surly Lou leihweise hinten drauf. Der fuhr sich im Schlamm / Schnee deutlich besser, da die Quernoppen höher und deutlich breiter sind, als die kleinen Klötzchen vom Schwalbe. Gestern war ich länger im Schlamm unterwegs, und hatte je nach Übersetzung recht oft durchgedreht und kam teilweise nicht mehr weiter. Ob es jetzt mit einem Surly Lou gegangen wäre kann ich leider nicht sagen, denke aber, dass er sich besser festkrallt, immerhin ist die Noppe ja ca.  200% massiver. Auch beim Bremsen ist mir das Hinterrad gestern öfters einfach so weggerutscht, das war nicht immer lustig. Der Reifen neigt schnell zum blockieren und dann fettes Rutschen. Vorteil der Schwalbe ist natürlich die Leichtigkeit und gute Rolleigenschaften auf Teer, aber da war mein Anteil gestern um 2%.

Für den nächsten Winter werde ich mir einen Satz Surly zulegen. Aktuell sind die mir zu teuer, außerdem hätte ich gerne ein zusätzliches Laufradpaar, dann geht der Wechsel schneller. Auch könnten die Ritzel im Winter anders übersetzt sein...

@ cherokee190: Hast Du Dein Rad dahin geschoben, sieht so sauber aus...


----------



## Staanemer (15. Februar 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ein paar Bilder der morgendlichen Sonntagsrunde, bei besten Bedingungen ...
> 
> ...



Für die Statistik:

Heute zwei Bikes mit gerissenem Schaltzug


----------



## cherokee190 (15. Februar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> @ cherokee190: Hast Du Dein Rad dahin geschoben, sieht so sauber aus...



Ich ertappe mich neuerdings immer wieder dabei liebevoll mit einem Lappen über's Mooni zu streichen .
Aber die Bilder sind auch Anfangs der Tour gemacht und mit der Sauberkeit hat es sich dann schnell gegeben .


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Februar 2015)

bissschl schlierig


----------



## SirQuickly (15. Februar 2015)

Heute gings in die grosse,fremde Stadt...
Ursprünglich wollt ich mal wieder mit dem Crosser los.
Leider musste ich feststellen das mein Crosscheck beleidigt ist und den Freilauf in beide Richtungen freigegeben hat.
Gut-dann nicht.Fahr ich halt mim Pugsley!
Knapp 45 km später war ich fast am Ziel



Nach einem kurzen Krankenbesuch gings wieder zurück



Immer weiter Richtung Norden



Hier war gestern noch der Teufel los 





Am Ende dann 80 km und über 5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit...


----------



## 1817 (15. Februar 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Heute am Feldberggipfel haben die Chicks aus FFM dem Frühlingsgott auf Knien gehuldigt.  Kann auch sein, dass die Gucci-Schläppchen auf Eis nicht soooo gut Gripp hatten...
> 
> Bin dann weiter...
> 
> ...


 schöne Fotos wieder mal und tolle Bike´s und erst das Porterhouse Steak echt geil fast wie von nem Kobe-Rind!

ich war auch wieder mal!

















die Belohnung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jejamm (15. Februar 2015)

Noch nachgereicht ein Bild von einer meiner ersten Schneetouren mit meinem neuen Fuji Wendigo vor ca. 1,5 Wochen:





Man hat das Spaß gemacht.

Mittlerweile hat mein Wendi jetzt auch noch zusätzlich zum Lou vorne und zur Reverb einen Syncros Vorbau und einen 785er Sixpack Millenium Lenker als Änderungen abbekommen, hinzu kommt noch ein anderer Sattel.
Vorgestern und heute hingegegen waren im Wald alle Bedingungen gemischt: Eis, Schnee, Harsch, Matsch (braun), Matsch (weiß-braun), und auch trockener Waldboden - das war so richtig im Schlamm gespielt - toll!
Bild vom Schlammsammler Wendi wird nachgereicht.

Bin heute auch mal die Haustrails der härteren Fahrtechnikstufe zum ersten Mal auf dem Fatbike runter anstatt mit dem 26" 160mm Enduro Bike mit Fox Fahrwerk - ich bin bekehrt!

Gruß,
Dietrich


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Surly Lou leihweise hinten drauf. Der fuhr sich im Schlamm / Schnee deutlich besser, da die Quernoppen höher und deutlich breiter sind, als die kleinen Klötzchen vom Schwalbe. Gestern war ich länger im Schlamm unterwegs, und hatte je nach Übersetzung recht oft durchgedreht und kam teilweise nicht mehr weiter. Ob es jetzt mit einem Surly Lou gegangen wäre kann ich leider nicht sagen, denke aber, dass er sich besser festkrallt, immerhin ist die Noppe ja ca.  200% massiver. Auch beim Bremsen ist mir das Hinterrad gestern öfters einfach so weggerutscht, das war nicht immer lustig. Der Reifen neigt schnell zum blockieren und dann fettes Rutschen. Vorteil der Schwalbe ist natürlich die Leichtigkeit und gute Rolleigenschaften auf Teer, aber da war mein Anteil gestern um 2%.
> 
> Für den nächsten Winter werde ich mir einen Satz Surly zulegen. Aktuell sind die mir zu teuer, außerdem hätte ich gerne ein zusätzliches Laufradpaar, dann geht der Wechsel schneller. Auch könnten die Ritzel im Winter anders übersetzt sein...
> 
> @ cherokee190: Hast Du Dein Rad dahin geschoben, sieht so sauber aus...



Danke für die Einschätzung.
Zweitlaufradsatz kommt bei mir wohl auch noch ins Haus, aber für die Dillinger-
Leider keine Bilder heute gemacht...für den Thread 

G.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Februar 2015)

heute eine neue Handy App ausprobiert mit dem Vorhaben der Kamera mehr als die eingebauten 10s Vorlauf mit einer schnellen 10er Bildserie beizubringen....
von den x-Versuchen mit ca 120 Bildern sind dann doch ganze drei Bilder ganz passabel 










da ist Video doch einfacher....


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2015)

was quietscht denn da so grausig, sind das deine Gelenke ?


----------



## madone (16. Februar 2015)

Hört sich an wie ein alter Eselkarren


----------



## ingmar (16. Februar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie ein alter Eselkarren


Unter CC-Racern spricht man sogar von alten Eselskarren, wenn man Fatbikes meint 

Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> was quietscht denn da so grausig, sind das deine Gelenke ?



Der ist gut


----------



## Fatster (16. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> *The Hills Have Ice*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Respekt, Thomas!

Das war mal wieder ein "Tourenbericht", der seinesgleichen sucht!  Wortwahl und -witz i.V.m. den HAMMERBILDERN; einfach sen_sa_tio_nell ... wobei das Letzte eine furchtbare Wehmut in mir aufkommen lässt ... man, da wäre ich wirklich gern dabei gewesen 
Und wenn man schon mal mit dir gefahren ist und weiß, was für tolle Strecken du rauskramst, dann liest man diesen Bericht (vermutlich) nochmal mit ganz anderen Augen und überträgt die gemachten Erfahrungen auch auf die Tour(en) bei denen man selbst nicht dabei sein konnte. Von daher hab ich den Bericht wirklich sehr genossen! 

Fährst du die Strecke eigentlich demnächst nochmal? Kann mir vorstellen, das ist auch ohne Schnee z.B. im Frühjahr eine richtig, RICHTIG geile Tour - und ich wette, der Braten schmeckt auch bei Plusgraden


----------



## corra (16. Februar 2015)

so mein Wochenende lief ja auch mal wieder anders als geplant , eigentlich sollte es in den Harz gehen aber da die Prinzessin des Hauses am Freitag schon mit einer todbringenden Kindergartenseuche nach hause kam wurde die nummer erstmal vertagt 


also durfte Ich den völlig überforderten Stadtmenschen helfen ihr Feuerholz aus unserrem Wald zu bekommen
lkw hatten sie zwar aber Keinen plan wie sie es die 200 Meter durchs unterholz schleppen sollten 
meine arbeit sah dann meist so aus 


 

Sonntag dann ne schöne tour durch unserre Gemeinde gemacht 
war auch alles ganz entspannt bis .............................



 

...........wir in eine der grössten Sandgruben in unserrer gegend abbogen und mal den alten Trails unserrer " JUGEND " folgten 
hat einen heiden spass gemacht vor allem der folgende part hat bei mir zu Bauchschmerzen vor lachen geführt 

Anfahrt auf leicht moosigem weichen sand ging noch recht gut doch der Kamm war ca Reifenbreit und extrem weich (meine kollege schob es auf die Reifen ihm sind die Panaracer b nibbel scheinbar zu schmal )



 

und ich sag noch nicht die Füße runter nehmen .................



weg isser 



 

aber alles gut nix gewesen die Abfahrt wird fortgesetzt 


 


 

wir haben tatsächlich den ganzen Nachmittag in dem loch verbracht . hatte selten soviel spass in nem Sandloch  Uphill Battle's ,sand carven usw , Schreit nach wiederholung 



 


 

Fazit beim Panaracer Bnibble gibt der Reifen durch Gripverlust auf bevor es die Beine tuen , beim Dillinger5 bin ich am ende bevor der Reifen Grip verliert


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2015)

Nachdem keiner von uns gestern ein Foto gemacht hat, hats doch glatt die Wabcam am Okogipfel geschafft 






G.


----------



## Staanemer (16. Februar 2015)

Ok. Die haben Schnee.



 

Netzfund.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Februar 2015)

Hehe
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200235797015288&set=gm.919982688033422&type=1&theater


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> was quietscht denn da so grausig, sind das deine Gelenke ?





madone schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie ein alter Eselkarren


das sind die rostigen Gelenke von dem Esel auf dem Fatty 


sind aber nur neue und zu wenig eingebremste (Trickstuff) Bremsbeläge in der gestern offensichtlich etwas schlecht justierten Elixir


----------



## hezi (16. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Respekt, Thomas!
> 
> Das war mal wieder ein "Tourenbericht", der seinesgleichen sucht!  Wortwahl und -witz i.V.m. den HAMMERBILDERN; einfach sen_sa_tio_nell ... wobei das Letzte eine furchtbare Wehmut in mir aufkommen lässt ... man, da wäre ich wirklich gern dabei gewesen
> Und wenn man schon mal mit dir gefahren ist und weiß, was für tolle Strecken du rauskramst, dann liest man diesen Bericht (vermutlich) nochmal mit ganz anderen Augen und überträgt die gemachten Erfahrungen auch auf die Tour(en) bei denen man selbst nicht dabei sein konnte. Von daher hab ich den Bericht wirklich sehr genossen!
> ...




Hallo Fatster, hast du die Tour aufgezeichnet (GPS-Daten)? Wäre echt mal interessant wo du da so überall um den Kreuzberg unterwegs warst.

GEILE BILDER

Heiko


----------



## MossAndrew (16. Februar 2015)

hezi schrieb:


> Hallo Fatster, hast du die Tour aufgezeichnet (GPS-Daten)? Wäre echt mal interessant wo du da so überall um den Kreuzberg unterwegs warst.
> 
> GEILE BILDER
> 
> Heiko



Die Kreuzberg Tour würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Die alte Heimat besucht man doch immer wieder gern


----------



## dorfmann (16. Februar 2015)

Schöner Sonnenuntergang während der heutigen Talsperrenumrundung 




Wahnbachtalsperre sunset by dorfmann74, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (16. Februar 2015)

hezi schrieb:


> Hallo Fatster, hast du die Tour aufgezeichnet (GPS-Daten)? Wäre echt mal interessant wo du da so überall um den Kreuzberg unterwegs warst.
> 
> GEILE BILDER
> 
> Heiko






MossAndrew schrieb:


> Die Kreuzberg Tour würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Die alte Heimat besucht man doch immer wieder gern



Es gibt hier zwar keine Aufmerksamkeitsstudie, aber Ihr habt schon mal Fatsters Beitrag gelesen?


----------



## MossAndrew (17. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Es gibt hier zwar keine Aufmerksamkeitsstudie, aber Ihr habt schon mal Fatsters Beitrag gelesen?



Mojn, ja habe ich. Die Tour ist von DIR und ich hab´s so spät gerafft und bin auf den Zug von Hezi aufgesprungen. Nun also an Dich. Woher kommst du und wie oft treibst du dich in der Region um die Wasserkuppe, Kreuzberg etc. rum ? Komme ursprünglich aus der Ecke Bad Brückenau und bin auch noch oft da. Gruss Frank


----------



## minihbmichi (18. Februar 2015)

minihbmichi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 357239



Steht übrigens zum Verkauf, da ich jetzt mir ein eigenes zusammen bauen muss, da es soviel Spaß macht


----------



## criscross (18. Februar 2015)

heute Mittag bei Traumwetter die erste längere Tour mit dem neuen Moped gemacht


----------



## Staanemer (18. Februar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Mojn, ja habe ich. Die Tour ist von DIR und ich hab´s so spät gerafft und bin auf den Zug von Hezi aufgesprungen. Nun also an Dich. Woher kommst du und wie oft treibst du dich in der Region um die Wasserkuppe, Kreuzberg etc. rum ? Komme ursprünglich aus der Ecke Bad Brückenau und bin auch noch oft da. Gruss Frank



Im Winter häufiger, zwecks Schnee. Leider zur Zeit überall +Grade. Ich könnte aber mal wieder in Richtung Wasserkuppe, wenn es da mal leicht drüberschneien würde.


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> heute Mittag bei Traumwetter die erste längere Tour mit dem neuen Moped gemacht



Gestartet vom Hermans Denkmal bin ich April 2014 die Römerroute bis nach Xanten gefahren. ca. 400Km oneway die Lippe entlang. (einige Bilder in meinen Album)


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2015)

Es war doch noch recht bewölkt und neblig gestern. In der Pfalz noch Restschnee oberhalb 380-400m.


----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2015)

Hmmh, man könnte den Turm mal wieder streichen ...


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hmmh, man könnte den Turm mal wieder streichen ...


jetzt wo du es sagst 
auf das olle Klapperding bekommt mich am 28.2. niemand hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Christopher (19. Februar 2015)

Endlich mal bissl Zeit gehabt bei diesem gemalten Wetterchen mit dem dickerchen zu radeln.
Verharschte Schneereste und blankes Eis everywhere bei der Wärme.
Selbst oben kein Frost und die komplette Fläche um den Brockenstein blankes Eis, wie die 
da alle rumgestolpert sind, junge junge.


----------



## madone (19. Februar 2015)

Bei uns geht es erstaunlich gut ... kaum Eis, nur festgefahrener Schnee. Eigentlich perfekte Bedingungen!


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## cluso (21. Februar 2015)

Quasi Höhentrainingslager (So ein Teil erregt Aufmerksamkeit...irre)


----------



## madone (21. Februar 2015)

Wo ist das?


----------



## cluso (21. Februar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Wo ist das?



Damüls Vorarlberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knicksiknacksi (21. Februar 2015)

da ja mindesten 50% der ersten titan treffen jungs mittlerweile fat bewaffnet sind. reza, kleines winterrevival ?


----------



## madone (21. Februar 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Damüls Vorarlberg


Danke


----------



## Jaga78 (21. Februar 2015)

Herrlich Heute:


----------



## MCFW (21. Februar 2015)

endlich mal richtigen Schnee ausprobiert


----------



## 1817 (22. Februar 2015)

ja,ja sehr tolle Bikes und auch Pic´s! 
gestern Mörder Wetter!




andere Richtung"Westen"


----------



## bikebecker (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Endlich die erste kleine Tour mit dem Mops im Taunus.





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Februar 2015)

mehr Schutz"blech" geht nicht.....


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2015)

Die Reflektoren sollten Fätter sein 

G.


----------



## bikebecker (22. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre damit auch manchmal zur Arbeit
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Staanemer (22. Februar 2015)

Und Du darfst dort noch arbeiten, obwohl Du mit sowas dahin fährst?

(Extra ein Smiley für Dich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (22. Februar 2015)

Ja, ich fahr wenn es dunkel ist, und stell es in den Keller. ( Danke für den )
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (22. Februar 2015)

Und hier noch ein paar Schutzbleche und Reflektoren.





@Staanemer  und der Vee Mission auf dem Altkönig 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Staanemer (22. Februar 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein paar Schutzbleche und Reflektoren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, die Bank ist bestimmt schon 5000mal hier im Forum abgelichtet.


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Februar 2015)

Leider schon wieder zurück vom 1. Fatbike Camp im Dahner Felsenland.

Einfach nur SUPER , vielen Dank an die wirklich tollen Guides und die klasse Truppe


----------



## neikless (22. Februar 2015)

ja ein super Wochenende mit entspannten Menschen und hammer Trails, danke !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2015)

Hey, an der Stelle war ich auch schon mal...  
Wer hat das Event denn orgnisiert?


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey, an der Stelle war ich auch schon mal...
> Wer hat das Event denn orgnisiert?



Servus

Das war :  http://www.trailrock.de/


----------



## Optimizer (23. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey, an der Stelle war ich auch schon mal...


Das ist der Römerfels....oder auch Elwetrittschehorst genannt. Ihr hattet ja nochmal Glück mit dem Wetter. Hoffentlich scheint nächsten Samstag die Sonne?!?


----------



## Moppedcarlo (23. Februar 2015)

Bei uns war leider kaum Sonne ...





... und dann habe ich noch so ein sackschweres Teil ziehen müssen ;-)





Ciao, Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Februar 2015)

Schon sehr spaßfrei, so ne 2-Meter-Regelung... Aber jetzt auch noch 2-Spur-Anhängerpflicht, um das Befahren von Singletrails zu verhindern???


----------



## Bumble (23. Februar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Schon sehr spaßfrei, so ne 2-Meter-Regelung... Aber jetzt auch noch 2-Spur-Anhängerpflicht, um das Befahren von Singletrails zu verhindern???


Tja, die hams net leicht da drüben:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...342230/Wenn's-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (23. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Tja, die hams net leicht da drüben:
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...342230/Wenn's-im-Wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2015)

und den Scheiß hab ich auch noch mitfinanziert


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2015)

Scylla, hast du denn kein Verständnis für ein Reh des mal ungestört ein Nickerchen machen will    

G.


----------



## Staanemer (23. Februar 2015)

Geil! 

N: "Hallo Polizei? Ich stehe hier im Wald und habe etwas fürchterliches entdeckt!"
P: "Oh, mein Gott, was ist es denn? Die zerstückelte Leiche einer Frau im Unterholz, Opfer eines Verbrechens, deren so junges Leben mit schier unglaublich brutaler Gewalt je beendet wurde?"
N: "Nein, viel schlimmer. Reifenspuren auf dem Boden und eine Rampe aus Holz."
P: " Aha." 
Klack, tuut, tuut, tuut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (23. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das ist der Römerfels....oder auch Elwetrittschehorst genannt. Ihr hattet ja nochmal Glück mit dem Wetter. Hoffentlich scheint nächsten Samstag die Sonne?!?



BOOOAAAHHH ... zu uns hat's Patrick g'saachd, dess wäär da "_*Teufelstisch*_" ... isch will sofodd mee Geld zurigg! 

Aber davon mal abgesehen: MÖR_DER_WOCHENENDE!  ... und "_umsetzen_" wird überbewertet


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> BOOOAAAHHH ... zu uns hat's Patrick g'saachd, dess wäär da "_*Teufelstisch*_" ... isch will sofodd mee Geld zurigg!
> 
> Aber davon mal abgesehen: MÖR_DER_WOCHENENDE!  ... und "_umsetzen_" wird überbewertet


Das ist vielleicht des Teufels Stehcafé. Der Teufelstisch ist nämlich schon im Fichtelgebirge


----------



## Fatster (23. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht des Teufels Stehcafé. Der Teufelstisch ist nämlich schon im Fichtelgebirge



*SKANDAAAAL!   *NEPPER, SCHLEPPER, FATBIKEFAHRER-FÄNGER ....  .... oder so


----------



## Wbs_70 (23. Februar 2015)

wir waren am We auch mal wieder unterwegs...gibt bald mehr davon

hier erst einmal nur die Anreise ;-)


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (23. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> wir waren am We auch mal wieder unterwegs...gibt bald mehr davon
> 
> hier erst einmal nur die Anreise ;-)



sodom und gomorra!!!


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht des Teufels Stehcafé. Der Teufelstisch ist nämlich schon im Fichtelgebirge



Das ist doch eher ein Teufelstischchen  

Der in Dahn ist mir irgendwie größer vorgekommen


----------



## Optimizer (23. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> BOOOAAAHHH ... zu uns hat's Patrick g'saachd, dess wäär da "_*Teufelstisch*_" ... isch will sofodd mee Geld zurigg!
> 
> Aber davon mal abgesehen: MÖR_DER_WOCHENENDE!  ... und "_umsetzen_" wird überbewertet


 
Ich meinte das zweite und dritte Bild, werter Kollege....
Und richtig heißt der Teufelstisch auch "Hinterweidenthaler oder Kaltenbacher Teufelstisch". Teufelstischformationen gibt es im Pfälzerwald zuhauf. 10km von dem, an dem ihr wart (der allerdings der überregional bekannteste ist), steht gleich schon der nächste. Und hinter Dahn sind nochmal zwei. Und......


Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das ist doch eher ein Teufelstischchen
> Der in Dahn ist mir irgendwie größer vorgekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 362886


 
Wenn wir schon so genau sind, ist hier "Dahn" falsch! Der Ort heißt Hinterweidenthal.

Sorry für's Verbessern....


----------



## Staanemer (23. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja ein teuflischer / teufelstischer Komplott.

Ihr seit vor mir sicher, denn bei Euch fahr ich nicht rum. Ist mir zu kompliziert. Ein zwei Biertische auf der Tour reichen mir völlig.


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich meinte das zweite und dritte Bild, werter Kollege....
> Und richtig heißt der Teufelstisch auch "Hinterweidenthaler oder Kaltenbacher Teufelstisch". Teufelstischformationen gibt es im Pfälzerwald zuhauf. 10km von dem, an dem ihr wart (der allerdings der überregional bekannteste ist), steht gleich schon der nächste. Und hinter Dahn sind nochmal zwei. Und......
> 
> 
> ...



Tschuldigung 

Die Jungs haben mich derart schwindlig gefahren , das ich den Überblick total verloren habe  

Eines weiß ich aber genau , da muß ich unbedingt nochmal hin


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das ist doch eher ein Teufelstischchen
> 
> Der in Dahn ist mir irgendwie größer vorgekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362886


 
Sprechen wir in 1000 Jahren nommal drüber...werd dann seinen Teufelstisch noch hat 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> wir waren am We auch mal wieder unterwegs...gibt bald mehr davon
> 
> hier erst einmal nur die Anreise ;-)




Ah ja ok! Ich mache mir schon die ganze Zeit nen Kopf, wie ich mein Dude transportiere, wenn es dann mal da ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aber jetzt ist alles klar: Einfach alles hinten reinschmeißen und gut is


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Februar 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ah ja ok! Ich mache mir schon die ganze Zeit nen Kopf, wie ich mein Dude transportiere, wenn es dann mal da ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juhu die Barbara wird auch Fett


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Februar 2015)

sorry *Fahren* vergessen


----------



## barbarissima (23. Februar 2015)




----------



## Wbs_70 (24. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> wir waren am We auch mal wieder unterwegs...gibt bald mehr davon
> 
> hier erst einmal nur die Anreise ;-)








;-)


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Februar 2015)

Noch ein paar Bildchen vom Dahner Fatbike Camp :


----------



## Rocky10 (24. Februar 2015)

Hmmm bei uns ist noch schwer Winter, aber trotzdem herrlich. Im weichen Sulzschnee ist das Fat definitiv im Vorteil. Weiter oben war der Schnee fest und gut angespurt...das mach dann so richtig Laune.


----------



## Wbs_70 (26. Februar 2015)

Teaser vom Wochenende Gepäckträgergerechtigkeitsgruppe!


----------



## duke209 (27. Februar 2015)

Spontan heute zum Snworiden in den Harz....Neuschnee war auch leicht angesagt.
Fing dann jedoch übel an. Hatte kein Bikecheck gemacht, am ersten Anstieg zum Molkenhaus (BH) knarzte mein Tretlager übel und schrie nach dem Ersatzteil was schon 2 Wochen daheim rumliegt. Ich kurbelte zur ersten Klippe hoch, den Wärme im Lager durch die 400 Watt - so dachte ich mir - bringen wieder Leben ins Lager.  Trails trocken, Wurzeln und Steinpassagen mal wieder genossen, hatte aber 12km Uphill vormir, also locker bleiben.

Plan war, den bekannten Trail am Eckerstausee aufwärts zu fahren bis zur Eckerquerung und dann den Eckersprungtrail (einsam, verlassen, schmal) weiter hoch zum Brocken. Diese beiden Trails fährt man ansich nur bergab. Da der Kaiserweg, auch ein Highlight-Trail, letzte Woche durch eine plattgetretene Rinne Spass macht bergauf, wollte ich den Eckersprungtrail probieren. In der Hoffnung, dass dieser ähnlich befahrbar wäre. Bis zur Eckerquerung wars richtig spaßig bergauf, da die Rinne hier auch meist platt war. Schmale Holzbrücken, Winterlandschaft, allein in the middle of nowhere...traumhaft. Dann der Einstieg Eckersprung.....kaum noch Spuren. Fahren? Pustekuchen!! Die ersten km? gings mit viel Mühe noch voran. 50cm fester Schnee, 20cm tiefe Fussstapfen, heftbreit maximal. Wehe man setze im unberührten Schnee ab, bis zum Knie.... Ich quälte mich abwärts, der Bach sah verlockend aus neben mir, aber für mehr blieb kein Auge. Ein Luchs hätte direkt über mir sitzen können, hät ich nich gesehn......Flüche wurden offiziell verkündet, warum & wieso bergauf beim dem bekannten Schnee  .

Mittendrin gabs immer mal wieder Abschnitte, wo´s auf dem Bike voranging, mühsellig aber eben fat.
Irgendwann hatte mich die Zivilisation wieder. Der Rest auf dem Goetheweg bis zum Gipfel ist unspektakulär für Lokals, dennoch schön weiss alles. Lager lief wieder geräuschfrei inzwischen.

Oben angekommen, kurze Pause, Futter, dann wieder runter über Kaiserweg und über Skidenkmal wieder zum Trail am Stausse, dann wieder Kaiser runter bis zum Radauwasserfall - das rockte  . Und wie herrlich die trockenen Flowtrails unten waren  Das Bike lief mit Schmackes fast von allein....herrlich. Ich glaub ich bin bereit für Frühling!!
In diesem Sinne.....ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Christopher (27. Februar 2015)

Das schwarz/weiss Bild is klasse!


----------



## CaseOnline (28. Februar 2015)

Pfalz ging nicht wegen Kinder hüten, aber für eine Nachmittagsrunde hat es gereicht.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Februar 2015)

Wie? Schnee???
Wir (@Sleyvas @loui-w @Bjoern_U. @Optimizer @Dr-No @Vighor and myself)
hatten Sonne und trockene Trails in der Pfalz...
Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse...









Google Earth war an in dem Moment zufällig über uns...




Pano Pfalz:




























Danke @Optimizer für das Organisieren dieser tollen Tour.
Die Anderen haben bestimmt noch viel besseres Bildmaterial!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Februar 2015)

Wer fuhr das weiße Beargrease? Hier aus dem IBC?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wer fuhr das weiße Beargrease? Hier aus dem IBC?


der James Bond Gegner !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Februar 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wie? Schnee???
> Wir (@Sleyvas @loui-w @Bjoern_U. @Optimizer @Dr-No @Vighor and myself)
> hatten Sonne und trockene Trails in der Pfalz...
> 
> ...




war ne sehr schöne Tour 
und endlich kennt man ein paar Gesichter zu di. Forumsnamen 


mehr Bilder bitte !! 
beim nächsten Mal nehme ich dann auch wieder eine Knipse mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2015)

Nicht schlecht. Ich hatte heute nur Matsch und oben auch noch dünnen harschigen Schnee.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. März 2015)

Hier gabs gestern noch Neuschnee. Heut wars leider nicht schön, aber auf meinem Lieblingsschlittenhügel war ich trotzdem mal. Falls euch grad langweilig ist:


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2015)

Ich bring heute abend noch ein paar Bilder von gestern. Dabei ist eins vom @Der Kokopelli , welches ich nicht zeigen darf....oder soll ich doch?


----------



## Vighor (1. März 2015)

Leider war mein Finger etwas zu schnell, daher etwas Kopflos


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dabei ist eins vom @Der Kokopelli , welches ich nicht zeigen darf....oder soll ich doch?


welch eine Frage...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich bring heute abend noch ein paar Bilder von gestern. Dabei ist eins vom @Der Kokopelli , welches ich nicht zeigen darf....oder soll ich doch?


Dafür!  Klaro!   
Der hat mich bei der Felditour nuuuuuur gestichelt wegen meinen "nur 4.0er" , der Harald!


----------



## loui-w (1. März 2015)




----------



## loui-w (1. März 2015)




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2015)

Kann man die Leiter fahren oder ist der Einstieg zu eng...oder gibts keinen Auslauf 

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. März 2015)

definitiv kein Auslauf... und auch viel zu eng der Einstieg... aber sonst total fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ... aber sonst total fahrbar


aber nur mit strahlungsintensiven Netzhaut verletzenden Plastefelgen !
damit schwebt man quasi da runter


----------



## JFK (1. März 2015)

ich war vor ein paar Tagen ebenfalls mit meinem Fatty unterwegs


----------



## .Konafahrer. (1. März 2015)

Das erste Mal mit einem Fatbike unterwegs und schon nominiert zum Foto des Tages:





Freue mich über jeden Stern der Fatbike Gemeinde.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> definitiv kein Auslauf... und auch viel zu eng der Einstieg... aber sonst total fahrbar



Ja ohne Auslauf nützt einem netmal ein Faß Bier 

G.


----------



## duke209 (1. März 2015)

Was mir an den ganzen Tourbilder immer wieder auffällt, ist der Altersdurchschnitt der Fatrider. Der liegt schon etwas höher als in anderen Foren/Sparten.


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Was mir an den ganzen Tourbilder immer wieder auffällt, ist der Altersdurchschnitt der Fatrider. Der liegt schon etwas höher als in anderen Foren/Sparten.


Liest du keine News-Beiträge ? 
Tu das mal, dort erfährst du nämlich, dass alle Fatbiker alte fette Kerle ohne Fahrtechnik sind !!!


----------



## duke209 (1. März 2015)

Darum lese ich ansich die Mainstreamwerbung auch nicht. 
Sonst bräuchte ich auch alle 6 Monate neue Komponenten und meine Fahrtechnik kriegt man heut mit in die Wiege.


----------



## madone (1. März 2015)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Hier gabs gestern noch Neuschnee. Heut wars leider nicht schön, aber auf meinem Lieblingsschlittenhügel war ich trotzdem mal. Falls euch grad langweilig ist:



Schöner Film ... ist das hochzu komplett fahrbar?



loui-w schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 364702 Anhang anzeigen 364704 Anhang anzeigen 364710



Wer kann mir die Bezugsquelle für die Flasche und Halter nennen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Was mir an den ganzen Tourbilder immer wieder auffällt, ist der Altersdurchschnitt der Fatrider. Der liegt schon etwas höher als in anderen Foren/Sparten.


die (wir) Alten wissen halt was gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (1. März 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Wer kann mir die Bezugsquelle für die Flasche und Halter nennen?



Ahearne Spaceman Bicycle Flask Holster und Surly Flask Gibts bei Snelle Jelle in Holland:

 http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/...sid=9889f0209449a42e521b3c4e55a1b6fc&x=0&y=0


----------



## madone (1. März 2015)

Danke


----------



## accutrax (1. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> , dort erfährst du nämlich, dass alle Fatbiker alte fette Kerle ohne Fahrtechnik sind !!!



die anscheinend aber verdammt viel spass haben....

gruss accu


----------



## harni (1. März 2015)

accutrax schrieb:


> die anscheinend aber verdammt viel spass haben....
> 
> gruss accu



Allerdings.

Is Deine Kiste langsam mal fertig?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. März 2015)

Hier noch ein Schnipsel mit einem etwas jüngeren Vertreter: Opti in Slomo:


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Schnipsel mit einem etwas jüngeren Vertreter: Opti in Slomo:


er fährt ja diesmal garnicht über den Stein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. März 2015)

bei slomo hatte er mehr zeit, um auszuweichen...


----------



## Knusberflogge (1. März 2015)

Heut mal kurz im Wald rumgespielt und mal Bilder ohne Handy gebastelt. Naja, von den vielen sind letzten Endes auch nur ein paar Verwertbare übrig geblieben...

...und bis wir endlich die abartig vielen Funktionen und Einstellungen der Kamera raushatten, war es auch wieder Zeit zu gehen.




 
*i believe i can fly*




 
*AIRBUS A 380*




 



 

Das wird auf jedenfall nochmal wiederholt - ohne Zeitdruck!


----------



## accutrax (1. März 2015)

harni schrieb:


> Is Deine Kiste langsam mal fertig?



ja ist fertig und so geil...
bilder kommen noch....

gruss accu


----------



## chickenway-user (1. März 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Schöner Film ... ist das hochzu komplett fahrbar?



Schön, naja. Ich muss da nochmal bei schönerem Wetter hoch und die Kamerabefestigung muss auch noch besser werden (beim Mopedfahren in Afrika war das gut so...). Hoch komplett fahrbar ist eine gute Frage. Der untere Teil (ab 11:23) geht definitiv. Dann kommt ein steiles Stück (ca. 9:30 bis 11:23), das geht nicht. Also irgendwelche Gestörten gibts sicher, die da auch hoch fahren würden, aber eher nicht. Man kann aber außenrum fahren (Gabelung bei 8:06 und 11:23), das müsste gehen. Da war ich aber schon länger nicht mehr und noch nie mit dem Fahrrad. Nach dem steilen Stück wirds flach (ca. 7:10 - 9:30), da kann man definitiv fahren. Oberhalb von dort könnte der Schnee dann zu weich werden, die Steigung müsste gehen.
Ich hab mit meiner Übersetzung (30-36 oder so) ziemlich viel geschoben. Aber ich schieb bergauf ehh gerne und viel. Vielleicht mach ich mir aber doch mal noch nen Kleines Kettenblatt mit Handschaltung drauf...

Bei schönem Wetter schauts da oben übrigens so aus:



DSC00328 by alledrecksnamensindschonvergeben, on Flickr
Man fährt aber in die andere Richtung, nach Osten, ab:



Bobylicious by alledrecksnamensindschonvergeben, on Flickr
(Am unteren Bildrand ist ein Stück des Weges zu erkennen...)


----------



## duke209 (1. März 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die (wir) Alten wissen halt was gut ist



Dem widerspreche ich nicht


----------



## madone (1. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Heut mal kurz im Wald rumgespielt und mal Bilder ohne Handy gebastelt. Naja, von den vielen sind letzten Endes auch nur ein paar Verwertbare übrig geblieben...
> 
> ...und bis wir endlich die abartig vielen Funktionen und Einstellungen der Kamera raushatten, war es auch wieder Zeit zu gehen.
> 
> ...



Sind schön geworden die Bilder ... Action kommt schön rüber!



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Schön, naja. Ich muss da nochmal bei schönerem Wetter hoch und die Kamerabefestigung muss auch noch besser werden (beim Mopedfahren in Afrika war das gut so...). Hoch komplett fahrbar ist eine gute Frage. Der untere Teil (ab 11:23) geht definitiv. Dann kommt ein steiles Stück (ca. 9:30 bis 11:23), das geht nicht. Also irgendwelche Gestörten gibts sicher, die da auch hoch fahren würden, aber eher nicht. Man kann aber außenrum fahren (Gabelung bei 8:06 und 11:23), das müsste gehen. Da war ich aber schon länger nicht mehr und noch nie mit dem Fahrrad. Nach dem steilen Stück wirds flach (ca. 7:10 - 9:30), da kann man definitiv fahren. Oberhalb von dort könnte der Schnee dann zu weich werden, die Steigung müsste gehen.
> Ich hab mit meiner Übersetzung (30-36 oder so) ziemlich viel geschoben. Aber ich schieb bergauf ehh gerne und viel. Vielleicht mach ich mir aber doch mal noch nen Kleines Kettenblatt mit Handschaltung drauf...
> 
> Bei schönem Wetter schauts da oben übrigens so aus:
> ...



Ok ... bin da bis jetzt nur mit dem Schlitten rauf. Aber das probier ich dieses Jahr sich nochmal im Winter! Danke für den Input


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 364848


Mit nem Fully kann das ja jeder


----------



## Vighor (1. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> er fährt ja diesmal garnicht über den Stein


Mit den Bulldozern hätter er dan ja ein Problem gehabt


----------



## zoomer (1. März 2015)

Ich seh' schon, wäre ich bei der Tour dabei gewesen, hätte ich wohl hoch, wie auch runter, schieben müssen.


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Mit den Bulldozern hätter er dan ja ein Problem gehabt


Warum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dafür!  Klaro!
> Der hat mich bei der Felditour nuuuuuur gestichelt wegen meinen "nur 4.0er" , der Harald!





 

Ich glaub, aus dem Rest der Bilder muss ich gif's machen. Das sieht einfach nur geil aus...


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 364989



Hat der böse Stein den Harry abgeworfen ? 

@Der Kokopelli 
da kannst aber noch 0,05bar ablassen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. März 2015)

Na warte!!! 
Ich mach mal eben das Filmchen fertig...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2015)

Zusammen im Chor:  "_Wir woll´n das Filchen seh´n .... wir woll´n ..., wir woll´n das Filmchen seh´n... wir woll´n, wir woll´n.., wir woll´n das Filmchen seh´n...._"


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Na warte!!!
> Ich mach mal eben das Filmchen fertig...


eieieiei.....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> eieieiei.....


In der Tat eine gute Inhaltsbeschreibung...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2015)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuh...


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> In der Tat eine gute Inhaltsbeschreibung...








btw: wer ist der coole Typ mit dem Fatty der nicht nach Opti schaut, sondern erstmal guggt ob sein Bike es überlebt hat ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> btw: wer ist der coole Typ mit dem Fatty der nicht nach Opti schaut, sondern erstmal guggt ob sein Bike es überlebt hat ?


Warst du gestern doch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warst du gestern doch dabei?


schau doch mal was die alle an haben  so warm wars auch nicht...


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> In der Tat eine gute Inhaltsbeschreibung...


Dreggshund...du elendischer!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2015)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> schau doch mal was die alle an haben  so warm wars auch nicht...


Das passiert, wenn man(n) quatscht, TV schaut und im Forum postet...


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dreggshund...du elendischer!


das geilste an der Aktion war aber damals dein Spruch: "Schöne Grüße und besten Dank von meiner Frau für den ruhigen Abend"


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> btw: wer ist der coole Typ mit dem Fatty der nicht nach Opti schaut, sondern erstmal guggt ob sein Bike es überlebt hat ?


für mich sieht das eher aus als würde der versuchen sich das Lachen zu verkneifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (1. März 2015)

der Kommentar im Video erinnert mich irgendwie an:


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> für mich sieht das eher aus als würde der versuchen sich das Lachen zu verkneifen....


garnet 
wirkt eher bissl zu cool , fast schon gelangweilt


----------



## Staanemer (1. März 2015)

Sodele, dieser Text ist speziell für @Meister-Dieter
Ich weiss, es ist kein richtiger Tourenbericht. Ich setze es trotzdem hier rein und versuche später entsprechende Links zu setzen.




Platter Schnee, hoher Schnee, etwas Eis. Kein Ding für die Vanhelga

*Dillinger 5 gegen Vanhelga auf Schnee
*
Vorwort: angefangen hat das "Schneetreiben" schon vor Jahrzehnten. Ein- oder zweimal im Winter habe ich mir den, naja, Spass gegönnt im dickstem Schnee eine Tour (eher Tortur) zu "fahren". Oder vielmehr stundenlang hochzulaufen, auf der Skihütte locker den Mogi zu markieren, um danach unsicher runter zu rutschen, denn vielmehr ließen Schlammreifen nicht zu. Irgendwann, mit dem Ice Spiker Pro 2,35, konnte man langsam von sowas wie "Spass" im Schnee reden. Seit dem Erwerb des Fatbikes ist keine Skipiste mehr sicher, die Schneetouren wachsen plötzlich auf ungeahnte 40 km bei 1200 hm. Warum? Weil es geht. Der flotte Floater war damals schon beindruckend, zumindest bis ein richtiger Reifen Einzug hielt: der Dillinger 4 mit Spikes bestückt. So wurden die jungen Mädels in den Tourismusbüros so mancher Skiorte mitten im Winter ungläubig dazu verdammt, in Kisten nach Bikekarten zu wühlen. Der Dillinger 5 setzte neue Maßstäbe, verlangte aber auch nach einer geeigneteren Felge als einer OnOne mit 70 mm. Eine Rolling Darryl tut es. Nach so ungefähr 12 Schneetouren in diesem Jahr, fast alle in der schönen Rhön, wurden die groben Vanhelga´s angeschafft. Eigentlich für den Sommer als Schlechtwetterreifen. Aber warum die VH nicht mal im Schnee testen? Also auf gehts.




Zwei Spuren im Schnee

Ich weiss nicht, wo ich anfangen soll, also fange ich einfach vorne an. Ich stehe, nach einer frostigen Nacht, auf einem Parkplatz bei +2 Grad, aufgrund des Tauwetters parke ich ca. 200 Hm weiter oben als sonst. Vorne setzte ich das Laufrad mit der VH bei 0,5 bar in die Gabel ein, hinten bei 0,6 bar. Eigentlich etwas zu viel Druck, aber die Reifen wurde erst gestern tubeless montiert, nach den letzten Erfahrungen: bloss kein Risiko. Ich rolle die ersten Meter auf der nassen Strasse: fantastisch. Absolut kein Selfsteering, nada, niente, nix. Einlenken: kein Übersteuern, langsam in die Kurve legen: nix. Das Vorderrad fährt exakt da hin, wo es hin soll. Das kann der Dillinger 5 nicht, zwar fahre ich den nur mit 0,35 bar, aber auch mit 0,5 bar torkelt der D5 ordentlich über den Asphalt und brauch in Kurven eine kundige Hand.
Ab in den Schnee: der Uphill ist ein Wanderweg, viele, zu Eis gefrorene Fusstapfen, darüber etwas Schnee. Läuft, und wie. Die VH hinten schiebt unaufhörlich nach vorne, ja, ungläubig schaue ich auf mein Ritzel, denn ich bin im dritten Gang, wo ich sonst im ersten hochschauffele. Tatsächlich, trotz des groben Profils läuft die VH leicht. Sie ist auch im Durchmesser rund 15 mm kleiner als ein D5.
Vorne zieht die VH unbeeindruckt von Fussstapfen oder kleinen Schneehaufen ihren Weg, und zwar schnurgerade, fast ohne des üblichen Torkelns. Das ist sehr angenehm und spart Kraft, denn man muss nicht ständig die Richtung korrigieren oder sich konzentrieren.

Fussstapfen, gutes Thema, darauf komme ich später noch mal zurück.




Schneeverwehung DeLuxe, nach links abfallende Spur

Auf dem weg nach oben überfährt man so manche Schneeverwehung. Diesen tiefen und lockeren Schnee mag der D5 gar nicht. Vorne schwimmt er auf und er dreht den Lenker unweigerlich weg. Hinten dreht er gerne mal durch. Man muss etwas Schwung holen und das VR leicht lupfen, dann geht das. VH kennt da nix. Die Schneehaufen sind quasi nicht da, ausser sie sind sehr tief, dann bleibt man stecken. Das ist aber bei beiden Reifen so, die VH kann hier deutlich mehr und fährt sich sicherer. Etwas anderes sind Schrägfahrten. Dort, wo der der Trail oder der festgetretene Schnee nach einer Seite abfällt, seien es auch nur auf 10 cm Länge, zieht des die VH sofort in Richtung Tal, besonders gerne bricht das Hinterrad mal weg. Das kann auf 20 cm breiten Trails doch arg zum Problem werden. Vor allem wenn links ein Stacheldraht gespannt ist. Dagegen bleibt der D5 an solchen Stellen wiederum völlig unbeeindruckt in der Spur.

Fast ganz oben wird's lustig. Hier liegen Schneeverwehungen und Neuschnee auf angetautem und wieder hart gefrorenem Schnee. Der D5 zieht hier ordentlich sein Runden, braucht aber ständig eine Richtungskorrektur. Sogar leichte Steigungen sind kein Problem und wenn man mal vom Pfad in den tieferen Schnee abkommt, kann man sich wieder gut rauskämpfen. Wenn man ordentlich kurbelt und den Reifen auf der Spur hält, erreicht man mühelos eine höhere Geschwindigkeit und stösst so einfach durch Schneehaufen durch. Diese bremsen aber extrem ab, was Kraft kostet.

Richtungskorrekturen? Sowas braucht die VH hier nicht. Auch hier zerrt sie kaum am Lenker, fast schnurrgerade geht es durch den Schnee, absolut souverän. Sie fliegt nicht so über den Trail, eher gräbt sie sich konstant durch. Das ganze absolut sicher, ausser man kommt in den tieferen Schnee, dann ist Ende. Sie fährt sich kraftschonender, weil konstanter.







Weicher, zertrampelter Schnee an einer Steigung, da lacht die Vanhelga drüber

Dann kommt ein Stück mit unberührtem Schnee: Geil. So lange es leicht bergab geht kann die VH Ihren Geradeauslauf voll ausspielen. Dadurch, dass das VR quasi nie quer zur Fahrtrichtung kommt, hat das HR immer wenig Widerstand und immer Traktion. Der Geradeauslauf spielt auch hier seine Karte aus. 

Der D5 kommt hier zwar auch durch, aber er torkelt halt mal wieder. Der Lenker steht oft mehr oder weniger quer, was sofort abbremst. Man muss schon kämpfen.




Hier kommt der D5 weiter.

Man kann zwar die Linie in den Fussstapfen mit der VH besser halten, aber das hilft nur bedingt, da man früh einsinkt = man sinkt zwar mit dem D5 nicht so schnell ein, kann aber die Linie in den Fussstapfen nur schwer halten. Unentschieden.

Fehlt die Hangabtriebskraft, so dreht sich das Bild schnell um. Der D5 läuft so weiter, wie vorher, während die VH hier einfach einsinkt und durchdreht. Obwohl sie deutlich höhere Stollen hat, geht es nicht mehr vorwärts. Kann eigentlich nur daran liegen, dass die VH 10 mm schmaler ist, und der D5 flache, aber lange Querstollen hat, die weiterhin für Vortrieb sorgen.




Ist das Tiefschnee?




Jaaaaaa, grab Dich durch, Baby!

Das gleiche Bild auf verschneiten Wanderwegen, solange man Geschwindigkeit hat.
Spurrillen von Autos sind ein besonderer Fall. Mit dem Geradeauslauf der VH ist es überhaupt kein Problem, in der Spurrille zu bleiben. Aber man kommt nicht raus, es dreht einfach den Lenker weg und der Reifen schlittert an der Kante der Rille herum. Korrigieren fällt schwer, ist man raus aus der Rille Steck man mit der VH im weicherem Schnee fest. Mit dem D5 hat man schon arge Probleme in der Rille zu bleiben, dafür spielt das fast keine Rolle, denn man kann einfach so raus- und wieder reinfahren oder die Rille wechseln. Könnte sein, dass die Spikes im gefrorenem Boden halt finde und sich der voluminösere Reifen besser an den Boden passt.




Zu optimistisch in die Serpentine gelegt

Dann geht es ein kleines Stück auf die Skipiste. Bergauf auf dem hartgewalzten Schnee gibt es keinen Unterschied. Bergab auch nicht, beim Bremsen schon, der D5 lässt sich wesentlich dosierter und kontrollierter abbremsen, bei der VH gibt es fast nur offen oder blockiert, zumindest hinten. Trotz des groben Profils, vielleicht fehlen doch ausgeprägte Querstollen mehr, als man denkt. Sogar in der Kurve liegend kann man mit dem D5 anbremsen. Um zu Driften mit der Bremse muss man schon ordentlich schnell sein, sonst bremst man unweigerlich ab und steht mitten auf der Piste. Die VH rutscht viel früher weg. Ist aber wirklich meckern auf hohem Niveau, auch mit der VH kommt man sauber eine Piste runter.




Pistenprobleme, diese Kurve wollte die Vanhelga fahren, nicht ich

Ungefähr auf der Hälfte nach unten wird der Schnee sulzig. Ekelhafter, nasser, Pappschnee, den weder Skifahrer, noch Snowboarder, schon gar nicht Fatbiker mögen. Ab hier kippen die Fahreigenschaften der VH komplett um. Der D5 lässt hier im flachem Pappschnee keine engen Kurven mehr zu, man kann aber vorsichtig langezogene Kurven fahren und kommt so dahin, wo man hin will.
Nanu, wo ist den der eben noch hochgelobte Geradeauslauf hin? Weg. VH und Kurven im Pappschnee? Vergesst es, geradeaus zu fahren ist schon ein Kunst. Schon vorsichtiges Einlenken bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten für zu Untersteuern, Richtungswechsel = Fehlanzeige. Die Seitenführung ist komplett verschwunden. Ein paar mal liege ich fast im Schnee, kann sogar zischen zwei Bäumen gerade so durchfahren. Hier die Skipiste zu fahren ist zu gefährlich, selbst auf dem schnurgeraden Wanderweg bricht der Lenker immer wieder unverhofft weg. Puh, das war eine harte Offenbarung.




Eigentlich geht es hier geradeaus, nicht nach rechts




Kurven mit dem D5 auf nasser Skipiste - so einfach, dass sogar ich das hinkriege

Weiter gehts,:wieder hoch durch den Wald. Fahren? Nein, Schieben. Denn auch hier liegt nasser Schnee, diesmal unberührt. Während sich ein D5 mit stoischer Ruhe wie ein Panzer, leicht torkelnd durch mehrere Zentimeter nassen Schnee gnadenlos nach oben schraubt, allein begrenzt durch die Kraft in meinen Beinen, geht mit der VH hier nix, nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Der Lenker geht ständig quer, das Hinterrad dreht durch.

Hier bildet sich der Unterschied zwischen den Pneus extrem aus: wenn das VR nur etwas quer steht (oder man leicht einlenkt), schiebt die VH sofort geradeaus weiter und steckt fest, dann ist die Traktion hinten am Ende. Das VR versucht nicht mal eine Kurve zu fahren. Die Spur im Schnee sieht sehr gerade aus.

Der D5 torkelt ständig, man fährt also dauerhaft kleine Kurven. Das VR setzt jede Lenkbewegung willig in einen Richtungswechsel um, ob gewollt oder nicht. Hinten drückt der D5 einfach nach vorne. Dementsprechend besteht die Spur des VR aus lauter aneinandergereihten "S". Sieht zwar blöd aus, und man könnte den Fahrer für besoffen halten, aber man fährt!




Oje, nach 4 Metern schon Schluß, dabei ist das nicht mal tief




Dem D5 seins Schlangenlinien, hier noch die harmlose Variante

Aber ich muss wieder hoch, also ist Laufen angesagt. Schei.... Ich laufe ungefähr 200 Hm nach oben und bin begeistert. Und hungrig. Ich probiere immer wieder zu fahren, doch nach ein paar Metern ist Schluss, das VR geht quer und das HR dreht durch. Selbst auf einer Loipe mit nur 2 cm Pappschnee ist das zu merken. Gut, dass ich die Wanderschuhe statt den Fiveten gewählt habe, sonst müsste ich mir jetzt mit GPS und Karte eine nahegelegene Strasse suchen.




Immer wieder laufen

Interessant: Schneeverwehung, nasser Schnee, Schneeverwehung. Für ein paar Meter immer abwechselnd. Die beiden Reifen verhalten sich genau gegensätzlich. Mit der VH kämpft man sich durch den Pappschnee und fährt locker durch die Verwehung. Mit dem D5 ist es genau umgekehrt.




Schneeverwehungen




Der Pappschnee klebt immer wieder am Reifen fest

Irgendwie schaff es ich dann doch noch zum Haus am rotem Moor für eine Erbsensuppe und einen Jagertee. Der Jagertee sollte eher Knalltee heissen. Völlig Knülle, mit leichtem Sodbrennen und zeitweiser Rückmeldung der Erbsensuppe, geht es auf der Loipe in Richtung Moor. Irgendwie läuft es nicht, als ob mich jemand festhält oder die Bremse klemmt. Ich schiebs mal auf den Jagertee. Dabei ist das nur eine Loipe.




Selbst nasse Loipen brauchen Aufmerksamkeit




Kurze Pause




Wieder im Frost - Probleme weg

Ich fahre hoch auf die Kuppe, hier ist es wieder kälter und schon läuft die VH wieder klaglos geradeaus, als ob nie was gewesen wäre, als ich unvermittelt auf der Seite liege: Eis unterm Schnee. Weiter vorne eine Eisfläche. Ok, jetzt fehlen die Spikes, hier komme ich nur schlecht hoch. Ich laufe lieber durch den Acker. Auf einer größeren Eisfläche, leicht bergauf probiere ich es mal. Es geht, solange man nicht beschleunigen will, jeder Antritt verpufft in Rotation. Lenken, naja, ne, keine gute Idee.





Immer wieder Eisplatten

Letzte Abfahrt, ich lasse mal Luft ab, denn jetzt bin ich ja bald unten. Denkste. Erstmal muss ich quer über ein verschneites und vereistes Feld. Wieder keine Chance mit der VH, hier ist der D5 aber auch nicht besser. Natürlich läuft er sauber übers Eis, aber er versinkt trotzdem im Schnee. Dauerhaft Fahren geht mit beiden nicht.




Laufen oder Fahren?

Die Abfahrt läuft eigentlich ganz gut... Laufen ist das Stichwort. Aber da kann der Reifen nix für. Ich versinke stellenweise bis zum Knie im Schnee.





Irgendwann läuft es wieder, Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit. Aber wenn man nur leicht anbremst geht das VR aus der Spur, hinten eigentlich gleich auf block. Lehnt man sich nach hinten, kann man zwar mit dem Hinterrad bremsen, dafür ist die Seitenführung vorne mangels Druck auf dem Rad sofort weg. Es geht aber deutlich besser, als ich nach der Pappschnee-Erfahrung erwartet habe.





Weiter unten: Grass, Schlamm, Steine, da macht die VH Spass, war aber nicht das Thema. Ich komme auf dem Parkplatz an, die Flanke der VH schlägt Falten, zu wenig Druck. Aber sie läuft immer noch einwandfrei geradeaus. Mittlerweile sind es 8 Grad.

Ich weiss, das Pappschnee-Massaker hat nur einen kleinen Absatz. Aber diese kleine Absatz hatte es in sich. Durch die ganze Lauferei musste ich die Tour deutlich verkürzen.

Huch, Fussstapfen vergessen. Nach mehreren Kilometern macht sich ein weiterer Effekt stark bemerkbar, das ständige auf und ab in den gefrorenen Fussstapfen. Ganz klar im Vorteil: der D5. Etwas größerer Durchmesser, mehr Volumen, das rollt einfach besser über die Fussabdrücke. Ja, man hält die VH aus, aber angenehm ist das nicht.

Ich habe fertig, will nach Hause.

Aber ich probiere es noch mal, wenn es die Wetterumstände zu lassen. So schnell gebe ich nicht auf. Über Nacht hat wetter.com wieder mal seine Zahlen nach oben aus dem Minus heraus korrigiert.

Trotzdem ein Fazit nach dieser ersten Tour:
Wer ab und zu mal im Schnee Spass haben will, ist mit der VH gut bedient, aber Finger weg für ausgedehnte Schneetouren, zumindest bei 95 kg. Bei Frost legt sie Messlatte hoch an, im Pappschnee gibt sie auf. Die Kompromisse sind einfach zu stark.

Was will ich? Eine 110 mm VanHelga mit Spikes und flachen Querstollen.

PS: Was machen Bäume, wenn ihnen kalt ist? Richtig, sie lassen sich ein Fell wachsen!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2015)

Ein Reifentest von Staanemer.......unbezahlbar!
DankeThomas!


----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2015)

Da haben wir doch den Beweis: Fatbiken ist ein Trend, der kommt und geht...




Der Anfang war schwer und steil:




@Vighor in den ersten Serpentinen:




Der Einstieg in den zweiten Serpentinensektor:




@Der Kokopelli hats auch so hingekriegt:




Fette Linie gefunden!




Der kleine Elwedrobb:







Ein bisschen Spielerei am gegenüberliegenden Mooskopf:










Drei Fette in der Kehre:




Kamerakind Steffi mit Smile:


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. März 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> In der Tat eine gute Inhaltsbeschreibung...



Zum Glück hat der Guide diesmal vorab gewarnt, wie anspruchsvoll die Tour werde.
So war ausgeschlossen, dass sich wieder Anfänger dazugesellen.


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat der Guide diesmal vorab gewarnt, wie anspruchsvoll die Tour werde.
> So war ausgeschlossen, dass sich wieder Anfänger dazugesellen.


Ganz schön warm wars am Samstag, gelle ?  Harry mit T-Shirt, mitten im winter


----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2015)

Dafür hat es sich fast angefühlt wie Sommer:


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ganz schön warm wars am Samstag, gelle ?  Harry mit T-Shirt, mitten im winter


 
Ich habe verstanden, dass das Vid kein aktuelles ist. Pointen erkläre ich aber ungern.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> In der Tat eine gute Inhaltsbeschreibung...


so ein rumgeeier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich habe verstanden, dass das Vid kein aktuelles ist. Pointen erkläre ich aber ungern.


Achso, manchmal blitzt es dann doch durch dass ich bissl doof bin, was


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. März 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> Teaser vom Wochenende Gepäckträgergerechtigkeitsgruppe!



die Dresdner Fatbikekultur im Radio!!!

der Gerolf war ja letztens mit uns und den dicken Rädern draußen Spielen und Pennen und hat dabei sein Aufnahmegerät laufen lassen.

diesen Beitrag über die Faszination Fettbikes kann man kommenden Donnerstag im detektor.fm Radio hören.

20 Uhr.

genaueres schreibt Gerolf sicherlich noch selber.

also Leute - Donnerstag einschalten:

das Format - "Antritt – alles zum Thema Fahrrad"

http://detektor.fm/programm/antritt-sendung?datum=05-03-2015

juhuuu


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. März 2015)

so, hier mal noch mein Nachschlag zum Overnighter in Tschechien Letztens:











































































































alles wie immer hier:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hagbard/with/16075223704/


----------



## Optimizer (3. März 2015)

Der Hintern von @Der Kokopelli hat die Chance, Foto des Tages zu werden. Also bitte linken!


----------



## duke209 (3. März 2015)

@Wbs_70  - lässige Bilder haste da in deinem Album, klasse


----------



## dorfmann (3. März 2015)

Nur das Bäumefällen sollte man noch üben, sieht ja mordsgefährlich aus


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. März 2015)

danke jungs!
das Baumfällen war super easy, nix gefährlich.


----------



## lespaul1 (4. März 2015)

@Wbs 70 generell alle Bilder in deinem Album sind der Hammer. Echt der super Touren die immer macht. Da wird man richtig neidisch.


----------



## schrabinski (4. März 2015)

dann schmeiß ich hier auch mal meine Bilder unserer FastFebruarWendFeier mit unters Volk 




indian winter by Schrabinski, on Flickr




Der Raublomanzer und sein Herr by Schrabinski, on Flickr




deutsch-deutsche Völkerverständigung by Schrabinski, on Flickr




Untitled by Schrabinski, on Flickr




what a cozy night by Schrabinski, on Flickr




Ein herrlicher Frühlingsmorgen by Schrabinski, on Flickr




früher ... by Schrabinski, on Flickr




Raubelcrew by Schrabinski, on Flickr




On the very top of Mt. Loucna by Schrabinski, on Flickr




Böhmerwaldklaus by Schrabinski, on Flickr

nun ist´s bald vorbei mit dem schönen Weiß, hach!
Ich hätte mir ja noch mal nen Meter Neuschnee gewünscht, damit man eine Zeit lang noch im T-Shirt durch den Sulz düsen kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (5. März 2015)

von der landpartie hab ich auch noch bisschen was:





Durchzählen bitte! by all martn, on Flickr





Don&#x27;t mess with the Raubelwalzerquintett! by all martn, on Flickr





Tückische Schneeverwehungen by all martn, on Flickr





Jeder guckt bitte dahin, wo er das Buffet vermutet! by all martn, on Flickr





Der Sonne entgegen by all martn, on Flickr





Faszination Schneeverwehung by all martn, on Flickr





Die zwei mit den viel zu leichten Fahrrädern hatten zu tun, nicht vom Winde verweht zu werden... by all martn, on Flickr





Zu den Windmühlen! by all martn, on Flickr





Er hat gesagt, wenn man lächelt, geht es leichter berghoch... by all martn, on Flickr





Langläufer voraus! by all martn, on Flickr





Freundliche Völkerverständigung auf der Don-Quijote-Gedächtnis-Traverse by all martn, on Flickr





Furt! by all martn, on Flickr





Dobrou Noc! by all martn, on Flickr





Dobré Ráno Pane Grover by all martn, on Flickr





Da geht noch was mit der Glut by all martn, on Flickr





Leergut by all martn, on Flickr





Aufbruch zu hohen Gipfeln by all martn, on Flickr





Auf der Loučna by all martn, on Flickr





Nu aber schnell, bevor die Kneipe schließt! by all martn, on Flickr





Die guten Kläuse Böhmischer Wälder wachen über uns by all martn, on Flickr





Fade Out by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## madone (7. März 2015)

Heute im bayerischen Voralpenland unterwegs ...

Start war hier ...





Der Weg ist das Ziel ...




Aussicht vom Tagesziel ...




Blick auf das Tagesziel ...




Und wieder zurück .... schee wars, 4 Stunden unterwegs


----------



## zoomer (7. März 2015)

Gell, das in der Flasche war Erdbeer Limes 

Wie immer, klasse Bilder mit "knackigen" Farben.


----------



## madone (7. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gell, das in der Flasche war Erdbeer Limes
> 
> Wie immer, klasse Bilder mit "knackigen" Farben.


Verdünnter Blutorangensaft könnte aber auch was anderes sein ... Da hast du Recht


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (7. März 2015)

heute das schöne wetter genutzt und eine längere tour gefahren, 70 km und 1300hm. ist doch noch ganz schön frisch draussen.


----------



## Rocky10 (7. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooseman34 (8. März 2015)

Was mich nur immer wundert ist das viele zwar mit Trinkflasche am rahmen fahren aber dies nicht mal schützen. Ich persönlich würde die Flasche so dreckig wie die ist nicht am Mund ansetzen zum trinken.
Ist es da nicht sinnvoller, die Flasche in eine Rahmentasche zu packen?


----------



## Vighor (8. März 2015)

gooseman34 schrieb:


> Was mich nur immer wundert ist das viele zwar mit Trinkflasche am rahmen fahren aber dies nicht mal schützen. Ich persönlich würde die Flasche so dreckig wie die ist nicht am Mund ansetzen zum trinken.
> Ist es da nicht sinnvoller, die Flasche in eine Rahmentasche zu packen?



Wenn die Flasche so dreckig ist dann haste sowieso schon das Gesicht voll mit Dreck. Da macht das bischen das am Mundstück der Flasche sitzt auch nichts mehr


----------



## Fabeymer (8. März 2015)

gooseman34 schrieb:


> Was mich nur immer wundert ist das viele zwar mit Trinkflasche am rahmen fahren aber dies nicht mal schützen. Ich persönlich würde die Flasche so dreckig wie die ist nicht am Mund ansetzen zum trinken.
> Ist es da nicht sinnvoller, die Flasche in eine Rahmentasche zu packen?



Wenn's nicht gerade tierische Exkremente sind, die den Weg des Radls pflastern, dann ist mir so ein bissel Dreck völlig wurscht. Ich habe zwar einige Gepäckstücke für's Rad, mit denen ich Flaschen sauber durch die Gegend fahren kann, aber von der Seite her hab ich's noch nie gesehen. War immer eher so, dass ich es ganz lässig fand, alles im bspw. im Framebag statt auf dem Buckel zu haben und dann kam die Flasche oder die Trinkblase halt mit da rein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. März 2015)

Klar hat eine dreckige Flasche ein wenig "Geschmäckle". In etwa so wie Eigenwerbung im Unterwegs-Faden.


----------



## Fabeymer (8. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Klar hat eine dreckige Flasche ein wenig "Geschmäckle". In etwa so wie Eigenwerbung im Unterwegs-Faden.



Oha, ich hab das völlig übersehen bzw. den Link nicht angeklickt. Danke für den Hinweis!

@gooseman34: Du kannst deine Rahmentaschen gerne im Bikemarktfaden anbieten, Framebags und Fatbikes gehören ja mehr oder weniger zusammen, aber bitte nicht hier!

Ich habe den Link entfernt und die Beiträge, in denen dieser zitiert wurde, ebenfalls bearbeitet.


----------



## cherokee190 (8. März 2015)

Ansonsten hat's mit dem Dreck an der Trinkflasche den Vorteil, ohne zu bücken eine Bodenprobe parat zu haben. Geht notfalls auch ohne an zuhalten .

Darum war ich heute früh im Rostocker Umland unterwegs ...





bei herlichstem Sonnenschein bzw. Beginn dessen.


----------



## F7 Uli (8. März 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat's mit dem Dreck an der Trinkflasche den Vorteil, ohne zu bücken eine Bodenprobe parat zu haben. Geht notfalls auch ohne an zuhalten .
> 
> Darum war ich heute früh im Rostocker Umland unterwegs ...
> 
> ...


Da fahren wir Ostern  .Ich hoffe das du  ein wenig Familienfreizeit hast........ Gruß F7 Uli


----------



## LockeTirol (8. März 2015)

Heute mit der Family am Achensee Richtung Gramai Alm unterwegs. Ich auf dem Fatty, der Bua mit Langlaufskiern und Mama zu Fuß. Ein Traumtag und die Bedingungen waren perfekt!


----------



## cherokee190 (8. März 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Da fahren wir Ostern  .Ich hoffe das du  ein wenig Familienfreizeit hast........ Gruß F7 Uli



Das machen wir , Familienfreihzeit ist eingeplant und bewilligt außer Samstags, da sind wir zur Hochzeit eingeladen .


----------



## Lenne-Blade (8. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (9. März 2015)

Heute sind wir mal wieder auf die Schwarzenberg Hütte geradelt 



 

 

 

 



 Schee wars


----------



## Bumble (9. März 2015)




----------



## madone (9. März 2015)

Ilkahöhe mit Blick auf den Starnberger See und Benediktenwand


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. März 2015)

@Bumble wie ist der Trail dort runter in Schuss ?


----------



## Bumble (9. März 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Bumble wie ist der Trail dort runter in Schuss ?


bis auf die im unteren Bereich üblichen querliegenden Bäume alles perfekt, keine Sträucher oder Hecken die einen festhalten


----------



## Wbs_70 (9. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367690 Anhang anzeigen 367691


sehr geile Kiste!!!!


----------



## a.nienie (9. März 2015)

der punk unter den fatbikes


----------



## stubenhocker (10. März 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Das machen wir , Familienfreihzeit ist eingeplant




Was ist denn Familienfreizeit? Freizeit MIT der Familie oder OHNE diese?


----------



## cherokee190 (10. März 2015)

Das last sich in jegliche Richtung interpretieren, in diesem Fall jedoch ohne Familie .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (10. März 2015)

Heute mal kurz in die sächsische Schweiz gefahren. War wie immer sehr schön bei wirklich herrlichem Wetter. Für den Naturkicker fehlte wie immer der Mut  .





 

Dafür gabs das wahrgewordene Küßchenlied von der Sonne.




 

Die Quadbrille vom Sohnemann wurde bis auf´s Äußerste gedehnt ( und hielt auch ganz gut ) .




 

Und Sachen, die das Weitwinkelobjehtiv an seine Grenzen brachte...


----------



## zoomer (10. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Heute mal kurz in die sächsische Schweiz gefahren. War wie immer sehr schön bei wirklich herrlichem Wetter.


----------



## Alex0303 (10. März 2015)

Gott sei Dank gehst du es mit deinem Liebherr ruhig an ! 

bin teilweise echt neidisch... wo du dich überall rumtreibst


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. März 2015)

@Knusberflogge 
Mal eben ins Elbsandsteingebirge und so... Neid...
Die Shirt-/Helm-Combo sieht echt gut aus, wenn auch für Deine Verhälnisse voll mainstreamig 
Den Naturkicker wäre der @LB Jörg bestimmt runter gefahren!


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. März 2015)

Die meisten sollten ja mitbekommen haben, dass ich aus der Dresdner Ecke komme, da sind selbst mit dem ollen Golf nur paar Minuten bis ins Elbsandsteingebirge. Die Gegend ist landschaftlich sehr gut, die Felsen sehen aus wie gemalt und ich kann den pflichtgemäßen Besuch der Eltern gleich mit abhaken  . War also heut kurz ´ne Frühstücksidee. Und als mir im Autoradio Roy Black erklärte,  "Und in Japan geht die Sonne auf" , wußte ich dass es eine gute Idee war ( ich mag das Lied ) ...

Ja, war alles Auslaufzeugs und recht günstig. Der Helm ist sogar aus Carbon und das ist bei meiner Einstellung wirklich hoch anzusiedeln.
Mainstream ja, aber das mach ich bei den Schuhen wieder gut. Denn die sind schwarz gesprayt und mit 0,99€ Schnürrsenkeln passend gestalltet  .



Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ...Den Naturkicker wäre der @LB Jörg bestimmt runter gefahren!



Ich konnt auch nicht wiederstehen, eigentlich völlig gaga. Das verrückte ist, dass das minutenlange Hochschieben, das abenteuerliche Wenden und das adrenalinhaltige Aufsteigen dabei -trotz kurzer Fahrt- lohnend war.
Außerdem kann ich später meinen staunenden Kindern sagen, dass der Papa da mal runter gefahren ist  .


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2015)

Genial  hast mal nen Wallrid von linken Felsen mit Bunnyhop auf den rechten versucht 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Christopher (10. März 2015)

Soso, in Sachsen war die Sonne, für mich gabs hier flotten Nieselregen am Harz in der Ballenstedter Ecke.

Großer Gegenstein, Teil der Teufelsmauer.

 

 

 
Fatbikereifenwaschanlage, wer schön sein will...

 

Hier gings noch, zum Schluß war der Koffer gut mit Schlamm-Nadel-Pampe beladen.^^


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Soso, in Sachsen war die Sonne, für mich gabs hier flotten Nieselregen am Harz in der Ballenstedter Ecke.
> 
> Großer Gegenstein, Teil der Teufelsmauer. Anhang anzeigen 368008


Hey, den kenn ich doch. Das ist oberhalb vom Rockharz Gelände


----------



## jake (11. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Heute mal kurz in die sächsische Schweiz gefahren. War wie immer sehr schön bei wirklich herrlichem Wetter. Für den Naturkicker fehlte wie immer der Mut  .



Und ich dachte nen Kicker fährt man rauf?!? Aber runter kickt es wahrscheinlich auch genug


----------



## martn (11. März 2015)

sind in der galerie auch hörbeiträge genehm? bei unserer landpartie neulich hatten wir ja einen befreundeten radioreporter dabei und der hat nen schönen beitrag für detektor.fm zusammengebastelt: http://detektor.fm/gesellschaft/antritt-fatbikes-im-schnee
man beachte auch das bonusmaterial ganz unten...


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. März 2015)

Das kleine Hörspiel - sehr schön!


----------



## Der_Christopher (11. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hey, den kenn ich doch. Das ist oberhalb vom Rockharz Gelände


Jupp, das Flugplatzgelände ist genau auf der anderen Seite.
Leider selbst noch nie zum Rockharz gekommen, mein Schichtplan sieht´s alljährlich lieber wenn ich zur Arbeit latsche...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2015)

Sonntag vom Snowboarden zurück, Montag direkt auf den Mops. Yes!
Herrliches Wetter zu Hause, mal wieder in 3/4 Hose unterwegs, ideale Fotobedingungen,	a b e r	 ich war gerade so schön im Tritt... 
Foto kann noch warten, dachte ich mir.
Naja, über den Berg, auf der anderen Seite den kleinen Trail runter und _schwupps_  -  Shit! Noch Schnee!









Die Kombi On*One Socken mit Salsa Fatbike funzt unauffällig.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. März 2015)

nimmst du wax oder epiliermaschine


----------



## criscross (11. März 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nimmst du wax oder epiliermaschine


er nimmt bestimmt Haarspray


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nimmst du wax oder epiliermaschine


Trockenes Handtuch reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (11. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sonntag vom Snowboarden zurück, Montag direkt auf den Mops. Yes!



Bissl vorsichdig mit dem gude Schdügg, gell !


Ned oifach so na haue.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (11. März 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nimmst du wax oder epiliermaschine



sieht fast aus wie mit der lötlampe oder teelicht


----------



## Zackbum (12. März 2015)

Waren Gestern ein bisschen im Schwarzwald, genauer in Gremmelsbach auf den Trails unterwegs






Der Einstieg in den unteren Trail



Action

Grüße Zackbum


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. März 2015)

Wetter ausgenutzt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wetter ausgenutzt...



Richtig so! 

Wir auch...

















Das "Virus" war auch dabei...


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. März 2015)

Klasse 
Bei Euch sind die Trails ja schon Schneefrei
Ich hab mich Heute noch im Schnee zur Alpe Mittelberg hoch gekämpft , es war aber bis auf ganz kurze Stücke alles fahrbar


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klasse
> Bei Euch sind die Trails ja schon Schneefrei



Danke & Dito! 

Leider NEIN, wir konnten nicht weiter nach oben. Hausberg und Umgebung sind noch weiß und eisig..


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke & Dito!
> 
> Leider NEIN, wir konnten nicht weiter nach oben. Hausberg und Umgebung sind noch weiß und eisig..



Ah , o.K.

Bei uns liegt auch im Tal ( auf 730m ) noch Schnee und von da aus ging es hoch bis auf fast 1400m


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. März 2015)

Das neue Spielzeug ist immer das liebste. Und so kam ich um eine erste zaghafte "Runde" nicht umher. Der Fullfacehelm hätte sicher für Skepsis gesorgt, daher ging ich Inkoknito nach Polen*z* in den Wald ( währe das "z" nicht, dann könnte man meinen man hätte ausländischen Ostseeurlaub  ) .

Also die Sattelstange ich OnOne-Gedächtnissoptik und los gings.



 

Paar kleine Rinnsale riefen mich zum lockeren Stelldichein.




 

Dann entdeckte ich das Häuschen und die Tür war offen  ! Was wo darin war? Tja, Ihr werdet es nie erfahren ...





 

Hier hatten irgendwelche Schweine wild einen Trail gebaut. Kopfschüttelnd fügte ich mich und probierte ihn natürlich auch, wenn auch widerwillig  .




 


Und beim Bildmachen entdeckte ich geisterhaft dieses Haus im Hintergrund. Was hatte ich zu verlieren? Das Abendprogramm war gesichert, die Elternzeit noch mehrere Wochen und der 4er Inbuss in der Jackentasche... also begab ich mich auf die Suche.




 

Den Waldweg runtergeradelt, bemerkte ich schon das fehlen einer Federgabel. Dennoch, unheimlich spaßig, sehr agil und leicht zu bewegen. Klar, der schmale Lenker und Rahmengröße M sind für mich zu klein. Dennoch ein prima Rad. Ungewohnt auch die zugegebener Maßen angenehme Bedienung des Schalthebel.




 


Am Haus hieß es erst mal abhängen und feststellen, dass nicht nur die Tür, sondern auch die Fensterläden verschlossen blieben.




 

Also zurück über die Lichtung und den Kindern spielerisch erklärt, dass das Fahrrad erst mal sauber gemacht werden sollte ( sonst würde es bedenklich werden mit dem heute länger Aufbleiben dürfen  ) . Hat natürlich alles schön geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2015)

Saumäßig schönes Radl  Haste richtig gut hingekriegt


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. März 2015)

@Knusberflogge 
Darf Deine Frau mit ihrem schönen neuen Radel auch mal fahren


----------



## Lenne-Blade (14. März 2015)

Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, Schnee haben wir leider keinen mehr.


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. März 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> ..., Schnee haben wir leider keinen mehr.



Ich hier auch nicht mehr, ich guck immernoch ungläubig die Schneebilder weiter oben an...





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Darf Deine Frau mit ihrem schönen neuen Radel auch mal fahren



Ach klar, ich wollte ja auch nicht unbedingt fahren. Doch es mußte ja noch alles erprobt und eingestellt werden  .


----------



## cherokee190 (15. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> ... dann könnte man meinen man hätte ausländischen Ostseeurlaub  ) .



Derart motiviert, war für heute eine kleine morgendliche Runde am Strand geplant. Aber bei knapp 4°C und Ostwind habe ich gekniffen und mich in den Wald verdrückt. 




Anfangs noch etwas düster ...




... aber zwischen durch lugte sogar die Sonne etwas durch.








Bevor sie dann ganz verschwand und dunklen Wolken platz machte. Also Mooni ins Auto und ab nach Hause ....


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. März 2015)

Ich konnte es mir auch nicht verkneifen und bin Heute Morgen noch mal auf die Alpe Mittelberg geradelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lirasi (15. März 2015)

also bevor hier saisonal dann bald nur noch Sommerfotos kommen ....

beste Grüße vom Tegernsee / Königsalm


----------



## harni (15. März 2015)

ein paar Bilder der letzten Wochen....





















Gruß
harni


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2015)

Dei Fätiharvester Bild mit dem Text mußt ich mir gleich mal runterladen  

G.


----------



## MTsports (16. März 2015)

Bilder vom Wochenende


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. März 2015)

Lustiges WE!
Welches bike bist du gefahren,Markus?


----------



## MTsports (16. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Lustiges WE!
> Welches bike bist du gefahren,Markus?



Das Holz Meles und die Kamera (nur das Handy)


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (18. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367690 Anhang anzeigen 367691


 Was ist das für eine Federgabel? Ist doch keine Bluto ?

BTW: Schöne Bilder


----------



## noam (18. März 2015)




----------



## criscross (18. März 2015)

noam schrieb:


>


wo bist denn da unterwegs ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. März 2015)

Feierabend-Sunsetrunde in der Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. März 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Federgabel? Ist doch keine Bluto ?



Doch doch, das is ne Bluto, nur andersrum eingebaut


----------



## noam (19. März 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> wo bist denn da unterwegs ?



Canyon in Lengerich


----------



## Optimizer (19. März 2015)

Unterwegs auf meinem Feierabend-"Heimpfad"....und ja, da sind auch Treppen dabei!


----------



## Staanemer (19. März 2015)

Testfahrt mit neuem unterem Steuersatzlager und Bat Fat Larry´s.

Wohin? Wenn man den Medien glauben darf: zum Krawallakt des Jahres.

Schon vorgestern auf der Hanauer Landstrasse Verkehrschaos mit ägyptischer Ampelregelung: grün? rot? gelb? Egal, hupen und drüber, was die Polizei vormacht, können wir doch auch. Zustände wie in Kairo, selbst in Rom fährt man dagegen gesittet Auto. Oder in Muskat, wo die Ampelregelungen irgendwie nur tagsüber zu gelten scheinen...

Egal, zuerst sieht man nur Polizei, überall, links, rechts, vorne, hinten. Sogar oben in Hubschraubern. Unten habe ich nicht kontrolliert.

Ja wo laufen Sie denn?



Photoshooting: die Leute legen sich vor dem Polizeitrupp auf den Asphalt und lassen sich fotografieren.

Sicherlich gab es Ausschreitungen, wie immer. Aber es zogen auch ca. 17.000 Menschen völlig friedlich durch die Stadt und das waren die "Demonstranten", auch wenn in jedem Bericht zuerst die Gewalt gezeigt wird. Hier ist die Berichterstattung, wenn man genau zuhört, nicht unschuldig am Ruf vom Demos, schmeissen sie doch die Gewalttätigen und die Normalen in einem Topf und nenne sie einfach beide "Demonstranten".





Meiner Meinung nach sind die Einen eben Demonstranten, die Andere einfach Hooligans.
Nur irgendwie seltsam, das fast alle Steinewerfer polizeibekannt sind und trotzdem ungehindert quer durch Europa von Veranstaltung zu Veranstaltung reisen dürfen. Eigentlich weiss man doch, dass genau die kommen???





Manchmal hat mich das irgendwie an die Loveparade in Berlin erinnert. Ok, es war leiser, viel weniger Leute und der Boden hat nicht gewackelt. Bum-bum-bum-bum-bum....





Doch eins ist klar: viele bleiben aus Angst weg. Es würden viel mehr Menschen an Protesten teilnehmen, wenn man die Krawallbrüder endlich still legen würde und unsere achso tollen Medien nicht immer die Gewaltszenen priorisieren würden. Angst- und Meinungsmache für die Einschaltquote. Es wird immer schlimmer...





Achja, um das klarzustellen, das war meine erste Demo, ne zweite brauche ich, glaube ich, nicht. Ich gebe zu, ich war einfach mal neugierig, ob die "Schreckensberichte" aus dem TV stimmen und wollte mir mein eigenes Bild machen:

Foto 17:52 Uhr am Römer: Tote Hose



Drei einsame Radio-Joumalistinnen des HR stehen unmotiviert in der Gegend rum. Ein Kameramann bewacht seine Kamera.

Alle waren total freundlich, nett und hilfsbereit, sowohl Demonstranten, als auch die ca. 8.000 Polizisten.

Alte Oper, ca. 18:30 Uhr:




Ups, und dann? Direkt vor mir ein Schrei, es entsteht Regung in der Blockade der Polizei. Ein rothaariges, naja, sagen wir mal, mit nicht vollwertig entwickelten Hirn ausgestattetes Mädel, begleitet von einem Kerl in schwarzen Klamotten mit Kapuzenpulli in Teilvermummung, möchte gerne durch die Absperrung der zweireihigen Polizisten im Kampfanzug. Den mehrfachen Hinweis auf den Ausgang 15 Meter weiter rechts wurde mehrfach verweigert, sie will jetzt da raus. Mit ca. 60 gestressten Beamten im Blickfeld und weiteren 30 in einer Traube dahinten: gaaaaanz schlechte Idee. Ich denke, das Wort "Arschloch" wollte noch eben aus Ihrem Mund, bis zum A ist sie gekommen, als sie mit zwei Mann auf dem Rücken liegt und Handschellen trägt.





Die Nachhut rückt an:




Aber ich muss noch rund 30 km wieder zurück und hatte nur Frühstück.

Und, was bleibt jetzt im Kopf? Klar, Gewalt, brennende Autos und Mülltonnen, 8.000 Polizeibeamte um der Sache Herr zu werden und das arme, arme Frankfurt. Worum ging es doch gleich?

Jedenfalls ist mein Fatty jetzt ein echtes Demobike!


----------



## bestmove (19. März 2015)

Da wars es bei mir wesentlich ruhiger und es liegt noch Schnee ...


----------



## Knusberflogge (19. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> ...Jedenfalls ist mein Fatty jetzt ein echtes Demobike!




Na das ist mal Unterweges-Bericht, Deine Nerven möcht ich haben  . 

Als ich Anfang Dezember das Silverback im dresdner Fahrradladen bestellte, dachte ich nicht mehr an die montäglichen Kundgebungen... überrascht an Polizei und stehenden Straßenbahnen mit Warnblinkanlage vorbei, bloß ab nach Hause - zuviele Menschen bereiten mir Unbehagen.


----------



## Staanemer (19. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Na das ist mal Unterweges-Bericht, Deine Nerven möcht ich haben  .
> 
> Als ich Anfang Dezember das Silverback im dresdner Fahrradladen bestellte, dachte ich nicht mehr an die montäglichen Kundgebungen... überrascht an Polizei und stehenden Straßenbahnen mit Warnblinkanlage vorbei, bloß ab nach Hause - zuviele Menschen bereiten mir Unbehagen.



Da gibt es keine Nerven zu haben. Da war einfach nix. Kinder, und selbst Kleinkinder in Kinderwagen waren dabei, siehe Fotos.
Klar ging mir die ersten 5 Minuten die Muffe, weil ich gehört habe, jetzt steht Frankfurt in Flammen.

Da waren mein Schneetouren riskanter.

Lustig war, als ich hinter der Demo, hinter eine Gruppe Polizisten stand , als der eine den nächsten anstubste: "Hey, guck mal da!". Plötzlich drehten sich 20 Kampfanzüge rum. Ich grinste und sagte: "Hey Jungs, immer schön nach vorne gucken!"

Ich denke, so eine Auflockerung tut den armen Kerlen bei dem Stress auch mal ganz gut.


----------



## Staanemer (19. März 2015)

Falls jemand bei Facebook ist:

angeblich ist heute ein Foto in der Bild mit Frankfurt unter Rauchschwaden.

https://www.facebook.com/derschroederhanau

Das Bild ist ein Fälschung und vor der Jahrtausendwende entstanden. Es fehlen diverse aktuelle Gebäude.


----------



## Riffer (19. März 2015)

bestmove schrieb:


> Da wars es bei mir wesentlich ruhiger und es liegt noch Schnee ...


 
Gefällt mir. Irgendwie frage ich mich ständig: Mir geht ja nichts ab, aber brauch ich nicht doch ein Bucksaw? Vielleicht nicht jetzt, aber so generell...?! ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (19. März 2015)

Heute ein wenig ins Dunkle gefahren


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. März 2015)

Dank deutscher Schulpflicht ( und anderen glücklichen Umständen ) konnte heut die erste eheliche Ausfahrt ungestört vollzogen werden. Sicher, das einsame Bild wird dem gewichtigem Ereigniss nicht ganz gerecht. War trotzdem eine völlig neue Erfahrung  .

Kurzweiliger Feldwegsspaß und die Tatsache, dass man mal Zeit für sich hat ist schon recht nahe an einem schönen Fernsehabend dran.




 

Während einerseits noch das Befahren einer Bordsteinkante geübt werden muß, versprach ich bei künftigen Ausfahrten die Benutzung eines Taschentuches  .


----------



## mikeonbike (20. März 2015)

wahrscheinlich haste seitlich zur nase rausgerotzt - olle sau


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. März 2015)

...und versehentlich in die falsche Richtung  .

Ach Quatsch, aber die heuschnupfenbedingten Schnieffgeräusche waren wohl zuviel des Guten  .


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. März 2015)

Mein erstes Fatbike, meine erste Ausfahrt damit. Hammergeil, hätte man eher kaufen sollen....





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## M1artin (20. März 2015)

Tolles Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2015)

Sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

Eher kaufen das triffst...


----------



## knicksiknacksi (20. März 2015)

erst die liteviller, jetzt die classicer - wo soll das nur enden...


----------



## Staanemer (21. März 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Mein erstes Fatbike, meine erste Ausfahrt damit. Hammergeil, hätte man eher kaufen sollen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, und das mit Photoshop üben wir noch mal fleißig, gell?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2015)

Es ist ein ständiges Üben


----------



## Staanemer (21. März 2015)

Ja, das ist es und man kommt schnell wieder raus, wenn man zu lange Pausen macht.

Brauchste Tipps?
---------------------





*+*





*+*





*=*


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2015)

Das Bild von mir, ich habe es mit dem 50mm Joghurtbecher von Canon gemacht, dafür habe ich aber keinen Filterhalter um einen Verlaufsfilter zu montieren. Deshalb hab ich mich für ein HDR entschieden, 3 Bilder, zusammengefügt mit Photomatix. PS nutze ich erst seit ein paar Wochen. Ich habe nur delletantisch den Holzstock herausgestempelt und oben einen ganz leichten Verlauf reingezogen ;-).
Tips - immer gerne 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## duke209 (21. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist es und man kommt schnell wieder raus, wenn man zu lange Pausen macht.
> 
> Brauchste Tipps?
> ---------------------
> ...



Wo lad ich meine Bilder für dich hoch?? 
(...wenn man bloß alles könnte...)


----------



## Staanemer (21. März 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Wo lad ich meine Bilder für dich hoch??
> (...wenn man bloß alles könnte...)



Auf meinen FTP-Server. Link gerne auf Anfrage per PN.

Das Bild ist hochskaliert auf ca. 8000x4000 Pixel, ich werde ein Poster daraus drucken lassen.


----------



## kreisbremser (21. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Testfahrt mit neuem unterem Steuersatzlager und Bat Fat Larry´s.
> 
> Wohin? Wenn man den Medien glauben darf: zum Krawallakt des Jahres.
> 
> ...



Beim nächsten Mal essen wir in Sachsenhausen zusammen ne Pizza . Wollt auch mal schauen was auf der anderen mainseite los ist aber die Hubschrauber haben mich echt wahnsinnig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (21. März 2015)

viertel nach sieben am ammersee

















tolles licht, super wetter und früher fun...


----------



## Staanemer (21. März 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal essen wir in Sachsenhausen zusammen ne Pizza . Wollt auch mal schauen was auf der anderen mainseite los ist aber die Hubschrauber haben mich echt wahnsinnig gemacht.



Uih, hätte ich das mal früher gewusst. Ich habe zu wenig gegessen und bekam auf der Heimfahrt nen Hungerast, musste deshalb so blödes Gel nehmen.


----------



## bikebecker (22. März 2015)

Hallo





Wieder mal am Staufen.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## cherokee190 (22. März 2015)

_ _Heute früh nun die verschobene Strandtour, zwar etwas kalt_ ...... _ca -2°C und etwas Ostwind aber dafür ist der Strand noch leer und die Sonne lugt langsam über die Steilküste ....





Mit der Sonne auf dem Rücken aber doch schon sehr angenehm ...





Hier eine recht enge Stelle, die mitunter nur mit nassen Füssen zu passieren ist.
Für den doch recht steinigen Strand habe ich die Luftdruck mal auf ca 0,3 abgelassen ...





fuhr sich recht fluffig über die Steine, jedoch war es für den hinteren Lou doch etwas wenig. Die Dichtmilch sabberte etwas an der Reifenflanke raus. Aber der Reifen lag auch recht schlabrig auf der Felge, der Bud vorne dafür wieder rum recht straff.





Die weißen Gebäude am Horizont sind übrigens der Austragungsort des diesjährigen FatBike Jam in Kühlungsborn .

Zurück gings dann durch den Wald auf der Steilküste entlang .....





.... dem Sonntäglichen Frühstück mit der Familie entgegen


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. März 2015)

Schöne Bilder Jörg! Bei Strand packt mich immer irgendwie das Fernweh, find ich schon schön. Wie viele Fahrradminuten hast Du es denn bis zur Ostsee?


----------



## cherokee190 (22. März 2015)

Danke  ...

Von zu Hause bis zum Ortsrand von Warnemünde bräuchte ich ca 30min. Richtung Strand fahre ich aber lieber mit Mooni im/am Auto und meide so die rund 20km asphaltierten Radweg.


----------



## zoomer (22. März 2015)

20 km in einer halben Stunde mit Bud und Lou


----------



## cherokee190 (22. März 2015)

30 min von zu Hause zum Strand für etwas über 10km, zusammen macht's natürlich 20km. Ich will ja auch wieder nach Hause.


----------



## F7 Uli (22. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Jörg! Bei Strand packt mich immer irgendwie das Fernweh, find ich schon schön. Wie viele Fahrradminuten hast Du es denn bis zur Ostsee?


Na ,Ostern werde ich mal dort mit @cherokee190 mal eine Ausfahrt mit Fotos machen , so das auch vielleicht mal @Knusberflogge auf den Geschmack kommt ))) dort hin zu reisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (22. März 2015)

Wenn einem die winterliche Sportunterwäsche langsam zu warm wird, könnte das eventuell am Frühling liegen


----------



## mikeonbike (22. März 2015)

man, ist der dick man...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2015)

Ich darf mir das ICT nicht so oft angucken.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2015)

Nachdem ich die heutige Fatbikerunde wegen einem Besuch im KH absagen musste, musste ich _-nach Entwarnung-_ doch noch eine klitzekleine Runde drehen. 
Jetzt auf JumboJim 4,0 unterwegs..


----------



## michi3 (22. März 2015)

ICT und dein Salsa schauen genial aus


----------



## CaseOnline (22. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die heutige Fatbikerunde wegen einem Besuch im KH absagen musste, musste ich _-nach Entwarnung-_ doch noch eine klitzekleine Runde drehen.
> Jetzt auf JumboJim 4,0 unterwegs..
> (...)



Da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst - war heute zweimal oben... Jetzt auf Sommerreifen (Lou & GC)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. März 2015)

Mano,ich will auch JJ's!
@taunusteufel78 wie leicht ist dein salsa nun?


----------



## dukestah (22. März 2015)

Nun auch endlich alles zusammen gebaut und bis auf die ungekürzte sattelstützenleitung fast fertig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Mano,ich will auch JJ's!
> @taunusteufel78 wie leicht ist dein salsa nun?



Ich habe leider gerade keine genaue Waage und meiner Ebay-Fischwaage möchte ich keinen Glauben schenken...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. März 2015)

Im Erzgebirge ist es noch recht kalt 











​


----------



## Knusberflogge (23. März 2015)

Unglaublich, wie Du den Anlieger im 2.Bild nimmst  .


----------



## gooseman34 (23. März 2015)

Er legt sich ganz schön ins zeug bzw in die Kurve


----------



## Fatster (23. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie Du den Anlieger im 2.Bild nimmst  .



Jou! ... DAS nenn ich Schräglage  ... Marc Marques wäre *GRÜN* vor Neid


----------



## Knusberflogge (23. März 2015)

Pfaffenstein, Lillienstein, Königstein, Papststein ... irgendwie zurück in die Steinzeit. Und das zu Recht, denn aus dem Fernsehabend ist eine Fernsehnacht geworden  . Die Augenringe richtung Sonne gedrückt und den rot beringten Frühstücksplatz erwählt - während rechts die Festung Königstein erwacht.

Da ich, trotz größter Mühe, kein Stützstöckchen fand, gibts das Feldbild mal ruhend...




 

So hab ich mich von hinten in Richtung Pfaffenstein angepirscht. Auf dem Rundweg gabs nochmal die Festung zu sehen.




 
Auf hochzu die Sattelstange versenkt, das spart Gewicht und läßt so manche Schiebephase besser händeln.




 


Den selben Weg gings wieder zurück, so dass ich mir da schon paar "Linien" ausgucken konnte - Safety first  .




 


Der Boden war recht Abwechslungreich und wie immer recht lustig zu fahren. Zwei bestöckte Geher ( sogenannte Daywalker ) grüßten nett, während ich mich gewohnt aufgeschlossen gab.




 


Den Auf/Abstieg  gab es in Überbreite, Lenkerenden und Bremsgriffe können -wie auch die Pedale- noch lange ihre Narben zeigen.




 


Runterzu ist eigentlich alles fahrbar, obgleich ich in rel.ziviler Montur unterwegs war. Denn Frühstückspausen mit Vollhelm & Protektorenjacke sind eher hinderlich  . Also alles etwas ruhiger vom Tempo...




 


...und einige Steine und Absätze auf Lunge nehmen. Ist zwar eher die Seltenheit, dennoch war hier das kleine 25er Kettenblatt von bodenfreiheitlichem Vorteil.




 

Oben angekommen gabs einen prüfenden Blick auf  das Auto, während überm Vorderrad der extremst betreppte Papststein sichtbar ist.




 





 

Der Liliensteinblick zum Frühstück und ein kleiner Feinschmeckertipp am Rande: auch die crispy-m&m´s schmilzen, wie ihre nussigen Brüder, nicht in der Hand, sondern erst im Mund. Fand ich beim Felsengehopse prima.




 




 

Ab und an auch mal paar trailige Einlagen...




 


...und meistens freie Linienwahl.




 

Klar, mit einem Fully könnte man verblüffender Weise einfacher runter, da man hier vieles tempobedingt "weglassen" könnte. Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, die Lefty arbeitet tapfer und gut. Und die Reifen sind eh schluckfreudig.


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2015)

Erste kleine Talrunde im Stubaital:






Und zum Abschluss ein Schluck Rum aus dem Flachmann:


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2015)

@Knusberflogge
Das ist ja ne coole Gegend, wo du dich rumtreibst! Super Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (23. März 2015)

Danke Dir! Naja, leider nur Handybilder und wie immer einige Unscharfe dabei  . Dafür war wieder diese morgendlich ruhende Stimmung, ist schon schön. 
Auch die Gegend um Dresden, ganz klar. Leider nicht alpin oder das Meer ( obwohl mir Kiesgruben noch lieber wären  ) , trotzdem verhältnissmäßig viele Möglichkeiten auf geographisch engem Raum - mit Radl oder ohne...


----------



## Wbs_70 (23. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Den Auf/Abstieg  gab es in Überbreite, Lenkerenden und Bremsgriffe können -wie auch die Pedale- noch lange ihre Narben zeigen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371900
> ...



wir fahren im Sommer auch oft dort, man kann quasi runterzu alles fahren, wenn man nicht das Nadelöhr nimmt, geht das auch entspannter, macht spass da






foto von martn


----------



## Pugy (24. März 2015)

Hier ein kleiner Nachschlag vom WE, Ausfahrt bei bestem Frühlingswetter.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. März 2015)

Ich muss es endlich mal loswerden: Ich liebe dein Pugsley!


----------



## Pugy (24. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich muss es endlich mal loswerden: Ich liebe dein Pugsley!


Da sind wir jetzt schon Zwei  
Hier extra für dich als Fatpacker


----------



## shibby68 (25. März 2015)

Cooler Packesel.
Was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## Fabeymer (25. März 2015)

Jones Cut Loop Bar.


----------



## shibby68 (25. März 2015)




----------



## Pugy (25. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Jones Cut Loop Bar.



Fast richtig es ist ein Titec h-bar, der Jones Cut Loop Bar Nachbau der leider nicht mehr produziert wird. Ich habe ihn damals für einen schmalen Taler aus der Bucht gefischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (25. März 2015)

Pugy schrieb:


> Fast richtig es ist ein Titec h-bar, der Jones Cut Loop Bar Nachbau der leider nicht mehr produziert wird. Ich habe ihn damals für einen schmalen Taler aus der Bucht gefischt.


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 92194 (26. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


>



Sprockhövel?


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2015)

ne muttental witten


----------



## Deleted 92194 (26. März 2015)

Na fast 





shibby68 schrieb:


> ne muttental witten


Na fast


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2015)

ich glaube wir werden dicke freunde    das WO und meinereiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> ich glaube wir werden dicke freunde    das WO und meinereiner


Welche Größe ist das eigentlich?


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2015)

19" = L


----------



## mikeonbike (28. März 2015)

samstag morgen um 7:00...






hier tobt normalerweise der bär...











auf meinen haustrails...






schee woar's...


----------



## Sale (28. März 2015)

Nach langer Zwangspause wegen eines blöden Unfalls und daraus resultierender Rückenverletzung konnte ich endlich mal wieder Fatbiken 

Der lang geplante Skiurlaub in Livigno wurde kurzerhand zum Biken genutzt, Ski fahren war leider nicht drin wegen besagtem Rückenproblem.....
Jedes zweite Sportgeschäft im Ort hat Fatbikes vorm Laden stehen und es werden auch jede Menge geführte Touren angeboten


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. März 2015)

heute mal kurz ne Schnupfenrunde 
, starre Stütze testen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. März 2015)

An der Talsperre Eibenstock im Erzgebirge.




​


----------



## zoomer (28. März 2015)

Ah, die neuen 5.5er Reifen


----------



## ingmar (29. März 2015)

Freitach im Harz, Restschnee... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## F7 Uli (29. März 2015)

Critical Mass mit 700 M


 itfahrern


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2015)

Ich war letzte Woche mal wieder im Stubai-Tal unterwegs. Auf Trails ist man dort (leider) nicht gern gesehen. 




Daher hab ich mir fast ausschließlich Forstautobahnen und Straßen gegeben. Sowas kann auch Spass machen. Fattes Quälen quasi. Mein Highlight war ne 25km-Auffahrt das Stubai-Tal hinauf bis zum Fuße des Gletschers (also dort, wo die Skifahrer dann die Gondel nehmen).
Unterwegs gab's einiges zu sehen, wie z.B. die fast zugefrorenen Grawafälle:



Im Sommer kann man da einen schönen Wanderweg durch Katarakte, über Brücken und an Fällen vorbei laufen:




Insgesamt hab ich auf den 25km fast 1200hm gemacht, davon auf den letzten 8km knapp 600hm... ich war dann froh, als ich da ankam:



Knapp 2 Stunden hab ich für den Anstieg gebraucht... nach einer Gerstlsuppe oben auf dem Gletscher, gings dann die Straße wieder runter zurück. Das Ganze nun in 28 Minuten....Höchstgeschwindigkeit 78,5km/h und einen 38er Durchschnitt!!!
Der Bulldozer ist richtig gut gerollt... Nur das Geräusch, wenn man mit dem Fatbike mit knapp 50 über einen Weiderost rollt, hört sich stark nach Rülpsen an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Christopher (29. März 2015)

Heut auch mal wieder bissl mit dem dickerchen draußen gewesen...


 



Fahrradständer...is ja fast wie Gulliver in Lilliput.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. März 2015)

Nochmal Eibenstock 







​


----------



## Fabeymer (29. März 2015)

Das Bild mit den Steinen ist absolut klasse! Tolles Motiv und wunderbare Stimmung!


----------



## klausklein (29. März 2015)

Gestern im Harz.


----------



## ingmar (29. März 2015)

Wo war denn dette? Ich war am Freitag in der Nähe vom Torfhaus, da war noch Schnee (und Kackwetter).


----------



## klausklein (29. März 2015)

Das war oberhalb von Sieber am Samstag bei schönster Sonne.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2015)

klausklein schrieb:


> Gestern im Harz.



Fallst du auf dem Buid von heut garnimmer drauf bist, dann hätte ich die Theorie das du auf dem Bild von vorgestern evtl. komplett drauf bist!
Hast du zufällig das Bild von Vorgestern, um die Theorie zu überprüfen 

G.


----------



## klausklein (29. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig das Bild von Vorgestern, um die Theorie zu überprüfen


Nein aber 5 Meter vorher.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. März 2015)

ingmar schrieb:


> Freitach im Harz, Restschnee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solche aktuellen Schneebilder sehen unwirklich aus..... wenn man gerade bei 30° Urlaub macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (29. März 2015)

klausklein schrieb:


> Das war oberhalb von Sieber am Samstag bei schönster Sonne.


Seiber-Serpentinen mit dem Fatbike sind eine tolle Idee.


----------



## klausklein (29. März 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Seiber-Serpentinen mit dem Fatbike sind eine tolle Idee.


Ja tolle Gegend und alles Fahrbar.


----------



## shibby68 (30. März 2015)

Schönes Wasserschlacht mit dem WO


----------



## hoodride (30. März 2015)

Endlich fertig.
Gestern eine kleine Einrollrunde gedreht.


----------



## shibby68 (30. März 2015)

starkes teil


----------



## svennox (30. März 2015)

@hoodride Gewinner FATBIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (30. März 2015)

Schaut top aus
Der Rahmen steht bei mir auch hoch im Kurs wegen der Pinion/Gates Kombi.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2015)

Super Teil  Ich dachte die Reifen passen da net wirklich rein?

G.


----------



## BigJohn (30. März 2015)

Sieht aus als wären die Schweißnähte im Hinterbau jetzt weiter hinten/unten.


----------



## hoodride (30. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sieht aus als wären die Schweißnähte im Hinterbau jetzt weiter hinten/unten.




Das kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, ich denke da wurde nichts verändert.
Der Reifen geht aber auch nur ums.... an der Kette vorbei

Ich denke,es lag bei Vighor an den Nexties und der Lou deshalb nicht passte, es ist aber bei mir auch suboptimal.


----------



## drurs (30. März 2015)

Ich hätte auch gesagt, daß das genauso aussieht wie bei meinem; ist nur komisch, dass sich die gleiche Kombi bei corra gar nicht gedreht hat...


----------



## hoodride (30. März 2015)

Der hat halt keinen anständigen Wagenheber


----------



## Bumble (30. März 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Endlich fertig.
> Gestern eine kleine Einrollrunde gedreht.



Ach du scheisse sieht die Kiste geil aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




endlich mal jemand, der zeigt was man aus dem Rahmen machen kann 

dass RD mit Lou jetzt doch geht irritiert mich aber in der Tat 

Hast am Karfreitag Zeit für ne Pfalztour ? Hatte dich ganz vergessen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. März 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Endlich fertig.
> Gestern eine kleine Einrollrunde gedreht.


Wirklich sehr geil, besonders die Combo aus fettem Vorbau ohne Spacer und dem flachen bleiten Lenker, so richtig sprungbereit... die grüne Farbe mit den blauen Teilen, aber auch die ganzen Proportionen! Glückwunsch!!


----------



## M1artin (30. März 2015)

Kleine Ausfahrt heute


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. April 2015)

Erzgebirge, 2.4.2015 





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2015)

Morgen geht Mutti mit auf Tour:


----------



## zoomer (2. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Morgen geht Mutti mit auf Tour:



Die Merkel geht mit Dir zum radfahren ?


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2015)

Nee....das ist die Puppe da. Die hat sogar ne eigene Facebook-Seite....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. April 2015)

Hast Du dazu bitte nen Link?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. April 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Erzgebirge, 2.4.2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah, den weißen Mist mag ich nimmer.....


----------



## Moppedcarlo (3. April 2015)

Hi Björm,



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Bah, den weißen Mist mag ich nimmer.....



Dann nimm etwas Frühling von heute ...





Ciao, Carlo


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. April 2015)

Ist das schon Kirschblüte?
Wo ist das Bild entstanden?




P.S. Mein Moto: Carbon statt Kondition


----------



## Moppedcarlo (3. April 2015)

Ich weiß nicht was das für Bäume sind, auf jeden Fall keine Kirschen. Das Bild wurde heute im Albtal, zwischen Karlsruhe und Bad Herrenalb aufgenommen.

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## Riffer (3. April 2015)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was das für Bäume sind, auf jeden Fall keine Kirschen. Das Bild wurde heute im Albtal, zwischen Karlsruhe und Bad Herrenalb aufgenommen.
> 
> Ciao, Carlo



Schön!!! Bei mir ist die Lage komplett anders: kein Fatbike, dafür mindestens 50cm Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

Ja bei mir liegt vor der Haustür auch wieder meterhoch der Schnee 
Drum heute Expeditionsrad mal wieder ins Auto gepackt und in nahegelegene Bereiche gefahren die tiefer und abseits liegen.
Ne schöne "Tour" gefahren, die teilweise ausschließlich Fätis vorenthalten ist und eigentlich nur unsinn gemacht...perfekt 

















G.


----------



## hoodride (3. April 2015)

Der Drop hinten war bestimmt hart


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

Drop?, mit nem Fatbike fährt man sowas einfach 

G.


----------



## bikebecker (3. April 2015)

Heute endlich mal wieder auf dem Altkönig.





 Sonne und nicht zu kalt, aber Schnee brauch ich nicht mehr.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal wieder auf dem Altkönig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So mag ich es auch lieber....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (3. April 2015)

heute den Restschnee getestet


----------



## Ragnarim (3. April 2015)

what a beautiful day out in the woods....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2015)

Tolles Bild!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. April 2015)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> Hi Björm,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon besser 
Allerdings sitze ich gerade bei 30° unter Palmen im Oster(bade)urlaub


----------



## mikeonbike (3. April 2015)

nach drei tagen sch****wetter...


----------



## schrabinski (4. April 2015)

Gestern im Schnee spielen war spaßig, auch wenn ich inzwischen nix gegen 18°C und Sonne einzuwenden hätte 

Der Glitschschnee über den Felsen machte die Linienwahl ein wenig zufällig, hehe.




kurz eingeschlafen by Schrabinski, on Flickr




DSCN0496 by Schrabinski, on Flickr

Grobert im Flitschseifenschnee of death des Todes




Heimtückisches Geläuf by Schrabinski, on Flickr



Oh, und dann haben wir noch ganz außergewöhnlichen Szenen des Wildlebens im Böhmischen Reich beiwohnen können - ganz unvergesslich!


Welch erhabener Moment!




Scrambles amongst the Alps by Schrabinski, on Flickr

ibex sneznikensis rarum






[Pssst ... gaanz leise. by Schrabinski, on Flickr


Herr Hondraczek wundert sich!




Huch! Ist ja noch gar nicht Frühling. by Schrabinski, on Flickr



ahoj, schrabimmek


----------



## chriiss (4. April 2015)

.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (4. April 2015)

Heute mal die Hometrails bei trockenen Verhältnissen gefahren.Mittlerweile hab ich meine Fahrtechnik etwas geändert und ans Fatbike angepasst,in erster Linie wegen dem steileren Lenkwinkel gegenüber meinem 301.Alle Schlüsselstellen gehen mit dem Farley genauso,und zum Teil auch um einiges sicherer dank dem gigantischen Grip der Walzen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. April 2015)

Immer noch Schnee, vielleicht ist nächstes Wochenende Frühling 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. April 2015)

Ich hoffe der Schnee bleibt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. April 2015)

Schnee is doch so schee (gestern Skitour)


----------



## Optimizer (5. April 2015)

Mutti und ich wünschen Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. April 2015)

Keine Ostereier gefunden!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (5. April 2015)

Heute musste ich vor dem Duschen in der Kläranlage anrufen ...
damit die den Filter für Grobe reinmachen


----------



## cherokee190 (5. April 2015)

Noch zwei Bilder meiner morgendlichen Probefahrt bei herrlichsten Osterwetter ...


----------



## Road Rider (5. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da auch mal noch schnell zwei Unterwegsbilder. Hab gestern noch eine Kleine Tour mit einem Freund gemacht. Nachdem er die dicken Räder erst auf Asphalt ausprobiert hat, hielt sich seine Begeisterung in Grenzen. Er hats dann später noch mal auf der Wiese ausprobiert, und da wars dann besser





Zum Glück war der eigentliche Radweg wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt. So blieb uns dann nur die Umleitung - wobei ich zu der Zeit auf seinem Pseudo29er mit den Dackelschneidern unterwegs war...





Das war wohl der Moment, als das Wasser in die Schuhe lief

Wünsche Euch noch schöne Restostern

Kai


----------



## shibby68 (5. April 2015)

Was ein Wetter ...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. April 2015)

Talsperre Eibenstock
Frohe Ostern @ All
Grüsse Franky



​


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2015)

@SYN-CROSSIS 
Deine Bilder sind immer top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (5. April 2015)

Heute mal schön den IceCreamTruck über den Trail gejagt, macht nen Riesenspaß mit dem Teil


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2015)

EDIT: Die Bilder alleine vermitteln ´nen Tick mehr Flow.
Das Video zähmt (auch dank der Musik   ) ein wenig die _ÄKTSCHN_ !
Trotzdem gut!


----------



## dorfmann (5. April 2015)

zumindest ists ehrlich und nicht am Geschwindigkeitsregler gedreht


----------



## cherokee190 (5. April 2015)

und eine schöne Strecke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2015)

Bild 1,2 + 5


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. April 2015)

Jetzt hast du dem zoomer wieder eine Denksportaufgabe gegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2015)




----------



## zoomer (5. April 2015)

Einige der Bilder sind fast BdW würdig.

Und wo habt'n ihr denn immer diese Trails her ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>


Meinte in Bezug auf das video mit dem ICT


----------



## dorfmann (5. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Einige der Bilder sind fast BdW würdig.
> 
> Und wo habt'n ihr denn immer diese Trails her ?



Hab leider kein Erzgebirge, Pfälzer Wald, oder gar die Alpen hier, aber dieser nette Trail ist nach 5km Anfahrt quasi direkt vor der Tür und mit einer der Schönsten in der Region 
Auch absolut Fatbiketauglich, so daß man da regelmäßig Fullys verblasen kann, selbst heute mit nem dicken Bauch nach einem üppigen familiären Osteressen im Bergischen Hof


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und wo habt'n ihr denn immer diese Trails her ?



Ähnlich wie beim Landschaftsbau der Modelleisenbahn...


----------



## zoomer (5. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie beim Landschaftsbau der Modelleisenbahn...



Du meinst das war der Dorfmann mit der Schaufel ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. April 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Heute mal schön den IceCreamTruck über den Trail gejagt, macht nen Riesenspaß mit dem Teil



Das Video ist super. Musik köstlich, passt sehr gut.


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. April 2015)

Ja, seh ich genau so. Tolle Bilder, das Video ist cool. Man wär am liebsten mitgefahren. Die Musik paßt auch irgendwie, erinnert mich spontan an den "Tanz der Bonbonfee"  .


----------



## chriiss (6. April 2015)

.


----------



## cherokee190 (6. April 2015)

Heute in Mission des FatBike Jam 2015 unterwegs, mit Päuschen in Rerik und Blick auf das Salzhaff, beim gemütlichen Käffchen und Fischbrötchen essen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2015)

Ich will auch!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. April 2015)

Mein Neid sei euch gewiss


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2015)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt. Ich hätte gerne ein Fatbike...


----------



## gpzmandel (6. April 2015)

Da schließe ich mich Dir an. Ich auch ein Fatbike haben will, ja ja ja ein Fatbike haben will.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2015)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> ... Ich auch ein Fatbike haben will, ja ja ja ein Fatbike haben will.



Na also, die Richtung stimmt schon mal, Maik!   

Btw:
...ich auch ein ZWEITfatbike haben will...


----------



## shibby68 (6. April 2015)

Woran liegt es? Geld oder Liefersituation? Eventl wird mein wo wieder frei


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2015)

Lieferschwierigkeiten


----------



## Road Rider (6. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

@BigJohn: Wir fühlen mit Dir 

@shibby68: Warum willst Du das schon wieder loswerden. Steigst Du um auf höherwertiges Material?

Ansonsten war ich heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. Ein paar der angefutterten Osterkalorien loswerden:






Erster Halt am neu gestrichenen Blumenladen
Danach einmal quer durch die Stadt - Also auf Asphalt fährt sich das nicht so toll...





Dann auf der anderen Seite wieder in den Wald. Aber irgendwie sah das hier beim letzten Mal noch anders aus. Da hat jemand ne Wand aufgebaut und den schönen Waldweg unter Schotter versteckt





Na, geht doch. Der Weg sieht doch schon besser aus.





Zwischendurch dann Pause bei einem Freund gemacht, mit seinen Kindern ein wenig Quatsch fabriziert und dann wieder nach hause. Auf dem Heimweg hab ich noch schnell am Planetenmodell angehalten und ein Erinnerungsfoto gemacht. 

So sind die Stunden dann vergangen, und jetzt ist der Tag auch schon wieder vorbei.
Gute Nacht alle zusammen

Kai


----------



## cherokee190 (7. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Btw:
> ...ich auch ein ZWEITfatbike haben will...



Der Gedanke schoss mir gestern kurzzeitig auch immer mal wieder durch den Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (7. April 2015)

Gestern eine schöne Runde gedreht


----------



## shibby68 (7. April 2015)

Eins hab ich noch


----------



## Riffer (7. April 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Hab leider kein Erzgebirge, Pfälzer Wald, oder gar die Alpen hier, aber dieser nette Trail ist nach 5km Anfahrt quasi direkt vor der Tür und mit einer der Schönsten in der Region
> Auch absolut Fatbiketauglich, so daß man da regelmäßig Fullys verblasen kann, selbst heute mit nem dicken Bauch nach einem üppigen familiären Osteressen im Bergischen Hof


 
Fullies verblasen? Hm, dann braucht man ein fettes Fully!  Aber im Ernst, ich glaub, bei mir geht´s ohne Federung nimmer...  So fesch der ICT ist...


----------



## dorfmann (7. April 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Fullies verblasen? Hm, dann braucht man ein fettes Fully!  Aber im Ernst, ich glaub, bei mir geht´s ohne Federung nimmer...  So fesch der ICT ist...



Bin ja selber absolut kein Pro Fahrer und eher Amateur, aber ich wunder mich immer wieder aufs Neue, daß die Cracks mit ihren Fullies da immer hinter mir verschwinden.
Läuft eigentlich jedesmal ähnlich ab: man trifft sich irgendwo auf dem Trail, hört sich Kommentare an wie "Ehhhh...Fatbike, also so starr ohne Federung, das wär nix für mich...die dicken Reifen...mitleidiges Lächeln...komm fahr mal vor !"
Dann kommen so Passagen, wo ich mit dem Fully auch immer absteigen muß, mit dem Fatbike aber irgendwie einfach durchfahren kann.
Am Ende vom Trail bleibt mir dann meist Zeit für ne Tasse Tee, bis die Nachhut dann irgendwann ankommt 
Liegt aber auch an besagtem Trail, irgendwie ist der wie fürs Fatbike gemacht mit seinen Wurzelpassagen und sandigen Anstiegen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2015)

Als eingefleischter Fullyist kann ich bestätigen, das es sogar schnelle Bergabtrails gibt, wo man mit einem Ht Fätti schneller unten ist als mit einem Dh´ler.

G.


----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2015)

Der Sterbende Schwan an der Randzonenklippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2015)

Nimm mehr oder weniger drogen - die aktuelle dosis ist nicht ok :-D

BdW!


----------



## Holland (7. April 2015)

Wow! No-frame Superswan.


----------



## Riffer (7. April 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Bin ja selber absolut kein Pro Fahrer und eher Amateur, aber ich wunder mich immer wieder aufs Neue, daß die Cracks mit ihren Fullies da immer hinter mir verschwinden.
> Läuft eigentlich jedesmal ähnlich ab: man trifft sich irgendwo auf dem Trail, hört sich Kommentare an wie "Ehhhh...Fatbike, also so starr ohne Federung, das wär nix für mich...die dicken Reifen...mitleidiges Lächeln...komm fahr mal vor !"
> Dann kommen so Passagen, wo ich mit dem Fully auch immer absteigen muß, mit dem Fatbike aber irgendwie einfach durchfahren kann.
> Am Ende vom Trail bleibt mir dann meist Zeit für ne Tasse Tee, bis die Nachhut dann irgendwann ankommt
> Liegt aber auch an besagtem Trail, irgendwie ist der wie fürs Fatbike gemacht mit seinen Wurzelpassagen und sandigen Anstiegen



Leider bin ich so weit weg, und in meiner Gegend bin ich in freier Wildbahn noch keinem noch so schlanken Fatbike begegnet. Mich fasziniert ja die Geländegängigkeit sehr!

Das Bild des sterbenden Schwans ist ein Hit, der Kommentar dazu auch...


----------



## schrabinski (8. April 2015)

Der neue Gerätt macht onklich Spaß im Wald und ist zudem ganz schön scharf!





juhuuu - bäääääm - yeah!!!!!!!!! by Schrabinski, on Flickr


----------



## shibby68 (9. April 2015)

der gerät sieht richtig böse aus. schreib doch mal bisschen was zum aufbau und wie du auf die idee kamst sowat zu bauen.


----------



## schrabinski (9. April 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> der gerät sieht richtig böse aus. schreib doch mal bisschen was zum aufbau und wie du auf die idee kamst sowat zu bauen.




Als kleiner Steppke wollte ich immer so ein Rad haben, auch wenn ich damals noch nicht wusste, dass es so etwas jemals geben wird. Anfang der Neunziger hatten wir am Vorderrad stets 1.8er oder 1.9 und hinten schön 2.5er wie den Specialized Ground Control Extreme (das waren Zeiten :-D), weil´s geil aussah. Da gab es dann regelmäßig Wettbewerbe, wer sich mit den Trekkerreifen die steilsten Hänge hoch gräbt, ohne rückwärts vom Rad zu fallen.

Jetzt reichlich 20 Jahre später, find ich Hardtail fahren immer noch cool, bin nur leider völlig unfähig, meine unteren Extremitäten adäquat als Federelement zu benutzen. mit dem Fully geht bergab einiges und auf dem Hardtail fühlt es sich bei mir meist ziemlich krampfig an. Wenn ich doch mal nen guten Schusstag aufm Hardtail hatte, hat sich das stets in langwierigen fiesen Rückenschmerzen gerächt. Also bin ich halt nur Fully gefahren und gut.

Mit meinem Moonlander kam mir vor 2 Jahren das erste mal spontan die Idee einfach mal die 66 aus dem Pitch rein zu hängen - weil es geht :-D




Fatbike reloaded )) by Schrabinski, on Flickr

Auf der folgenden Tour sind wir beim Tschech ein paar ordentliche Schussstücken und ne kleine lokale DH-Strecke runter geballert und ich war echt baff, wie fluffig ich mit der Karre plötzlich droppen und doublen konnte - kaum ein Unterschied zum Pitch.

Dem Moonlander Steuerrohr hab ich das aber irgendwie nicht zugetraut und auch die Sitzposition war recht unbequem mit der hohen Gabel und so hab ich das erstmal wieder vergessen.

Letztes Jahr in St. Andreasberg hatte einer ein OnOne Fatty mit ner 160er Fox drin, also genau meine Idee. Da dachte ich mir: Lieg ich wohl doch nicht so falsch 

Mein neues Veloheld hat eine etwas besser auf Federgabel ausgelegte Geo, auch wenn Carsten so einen Humbug beim Erdenken des Rahmens definitv nicht vorgesehen hatte. Auch das 44er Steuerrohr scheint mir vertrauenerweckender, obgleich der Rahmen auf den Lenkwinkel (hab ein 2° Slackset drin) und den Gabelhebel freilich nicht getestet wurde.

Standard Fatbikehinterrad wollte ich nicht fahren, weil es zu schwer ist und ich die weiche Felge nicht zerballern will. Außerdem haut tubeless auf ner Clownshoe nicht so gut hin. Also hab ich ein wenig rumprobiert, welcher Reifen auf welcher MTB-Felge welche Form hat. Am besten schneidet dabei der vee Snowshoe ab, nur rollt der mit seinen gefühlten 30a so beschissen, dass er wieder runter kam. Der Vanhelga ist ebenfalls tubelessready, rollt um Welten besser und sieht gut nach Trekker aus. Tretlagerhöhe geht mit 33cm ohne Sag auch noch klar. Für den rahmen habe ich auch ne Rahmentasche, was fürs Bikepacken sehr praktisch ist - das war unter anderem auch ein Grund, den Hobel für den Sommer umzurüsten. Am Fully ist das Gepäckverstauen doch etwas problematischer.
Bei fiesen Alpenmissionen im Stochergelände mit Übernachtungsgepäck, dürfte die Krre meinem Fully kaum nachstehen, da ich es so schwer beladen eh nicht voll krachen lasse.

Am Vorderrad will ich im sommer kein dickes Rad, weil es für mich keine wirklichen Vorteile bietet. Selftsteering mag ich nicht und mit den Walzen kann ich keine konkreten Linien fahren, sondern muss überall drüber bollern. Kann lustig sein, mag ich aber nicht.

So fährt sich das Fahrrad vorn herum völlig normal, aber mein Rücken wird geschont und es gibt keine hässlichen Alu-Fels-Geräusche an der hinteren Felge.


Wenn ich mal groß bin, lass ich mir in diesem Sinne einen Rahmen brutzeln, wo ne 31.6er stütze reingeht und die Front wird auf 29" mit 140er-160er Forke ausgelegt - das wäre dann die ultimative Waffe. Jetzt wo ich durch mein 29er Fully versaut bin, fühlt sich solch 26" Vorderrad schon mächtig hakelig an :-D



So ungefähr ist das mit Der Gerätt.


ahoj, schrabimmel


PS: Gestern gab es erneut seltene Tierbeobachtungen auf Tour:



Grigori verschafft sich Kühlung by Schrabinski, on Flickr


----------



## Fatster (9. April 2015)

Gestern früh, 4.50 Uhr, irgendwo in Ba.-Wü.:
Bestimmungsgemäßer Einsatz eines FatBikes in dessen natürlicher Umgebung 

P.S.:
GARMIN ist mitgelaufen ... war ein super "Schnitt", der da zusammengekommen ist  ... allerdings ist die durchschnittliche Trittfrequenz noch ausbaufähig


----------



## shibby68 (9. April 2015)

finde ich total klasse.
abseits vom mainstream und gut gemacht!
danke dir für die ausführliche antwort und weiterhin viel spass mit dem hobel. ich hoffe der steuerrohrbereich hält.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. April 2015)

> ich hoffe der steuerrohrbereich hält.


Dat hält schon, ihm Schrabinski ist nicht so ein Elefant wie wir beiden.  


Davon ab: Geiler Gerät. 
Wenns nicht hält, muss ich dir halt mal nen taylormade Eisen braten.


----------



## shibby68 (9. April 2015)

@MiWisBastelbude  aldaaa willst du mir beleidigen tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (9. April 2015)

Coole Sache @schrabinski , im Grunde ist man noch viel zu "normal"   ...


Wir waren heut kurz eine Frühstückrunde radeln. Mein Fahrrad wird Bikepark geprüft und das Vorderrad für den hoffentlich bald kommenden 2XL neu zentriert. Also gings mit dem damentlichen Fatbike los.





 

Ums Moritzburger Schloß war wenig los, wie immer fehlt mir leider ein geheimnisvoller Generelschlüssel.




 

Päusliche Andacht beim Skatepark. Hier muß ich sagen, dass sich das Silverback enormst agil fährt. Das liegt sicherlich auch am deutlich geringerem gewicht, als auch an der fehlenden Federgabel. Beim vollgebremsten rumtrailen hat man das Gefühl ein BMX zu steuern. Auch wenn die paar Rampen jetzt keinem Pumptrack ähneln, man kann dennoch schwungvoll mit der Masse spielen. Fährt sich wieselflink!




 

Durch mehr oder weniger Gelände ab in Richtung Fasanschlößchen.




 

Frühstückspause mit anschließender Überfahrt der Maulwurfhügel in Form von:
-langsamer Überfahrt
-Vorderradlandung auf dem Haufen
-wegschleudern des Haufen durch Querbremsung



 

Als Labung gabs die knusbrig-weichen Supermarktbrötchen in seltenen Schokostreuseln in Vollmilch ( das macht sie so sellten ) .




 

Der Leuchtturm - na klar , wie immer verschlossen.




 



 



 

Denn Weg hinunter wurde zum Bremsspurenwettbewerb aufgerufen. Logo, hier ließ ich mich nicht lumpen und legte satte 27 Fahrradlängen hin ( Silverback Größe M ) . Die nach oben zeigenden Arme vom Sohnemann zeigen, dass der Versuch jedoch ungültig war. Angeblich war die Gewichtsverlagerung auf dem Lenker nicht regelkonform  .


----------



## Ragnarim (9. April 2015)

jetzt noch ein 29er vorne rein, dann hat es Ähnlichkeiten mit einer 600er Enduro.....


----------



## neonel (9. April 2015)

@schrabinski
Der Gerätt ist das original Halbfett. Da braucht keiner Siebenundzwanzigdreiviertelplus oder Achtundzwanzigneunölftenintegral oder was da alles so komisches Marketingmäßig angekündigt wird... Geiles Konzept jedenfalls dein Bouncetailuphilltraktomat. Ick beneide dir.


----------



## Ragnarim (9. April 2015)

kann ja auch so bleiben wie es ist... bei Motorrädern ist es schon lange so das vorne ein größeres schmales Rad und hinten klein und fett verbaut wird... Optisch würde mir das am Fahrrad auch nicht unbedingt gefallen.... von daher... Super wie es ist!


----------



## Der_Christopher (9. April 2015)

Nach der Frühschicht flott was zwischen die Kiemen geschoben und bis eben draußen gewesen.


 

 



Pitstop gabs auch.

 



Und mein stiller Begleiter.


----------



## Knusberflogge (9. April 2015)

Gediegene Bilder, ich glaub der Begleiter fährt bei mir auch immer mit. Also beim See im Hintergrund und der Sandgrube könnt ich nicht widerstehen  .


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (9. April 2015)

auch mal wieder die dicke mühle eingesaut 














 

lg aus der steiermark


----------



## schrabinski (9. April 2015)

Mein Trekker steht jetzt zur Wahl des Bikes der Woche. Nich dass das wieder irgend so´n 0815 Plastedownhiller wird, nech :-D


----------



## martn (9. April 2015)

na diese woche isses auch nich grade ein 0815 plastebomber sach ich mal...

aus ner anderen perspektive sieht der gerät übrigens schnittiger aus:



Schrabimmobil by all martn, on Flickr

und in aktion:




Kamin-Biken by all martn, on Flickr




Felsenradfahren by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. April 2015)

> Der Gerätt ist das original Halbfett.



Das schöne Halbfett Apanatschi....


----------



## neonel (10. April 2015)

Kleine Abendrunde im Volkspark 





Auf dem Pappelplatteau - unsägliche 910dmüNN









Anhäufung gesteinsähnlichen Materials bei den Sportforisten


----------



## cherokee190 (10. April 2015)

Erstaunlicherweise hatte der Wetterbericht mal Recht mit seinen versprochenen frühlingshaften Temperaturen. Somit haben Uli, Peter und ich den Nachmittag genutzt uns ein wenig im Wald rum zutreiben.





Irgend wie mussten wir feststellen, das überall Bäume quer überm Weg lagen. Scheint der Sturm vor Ostern wohl doch ein paar Spuren hinterlassen zu haben. Was von uns natürlich gleich mal genutzt wurde ...





Ging natürlich auch aufgeräumt ...









Drei mal Fat im Moor


----------



## Moppedcarlo (10. April 2015)

Ich war heute auch etwas im Selva Nera spielen ...






Ciao, Carlo


----------



## ThomasMD (10. April 2015)

Im Kurzurlaub mal ne kleine Runde um die Müritz gedreht und unglaubliche 102müNN geklettert. Macht Spaß mit dem Dicken.


----------



## S P (11. April 2015)

Hab die Kiste von @softlurch wieder mal vor die Flinte bekommen.




Schönes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (11. April 2015)

Wo steckt eigentlich der @softlurch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2015)

martn schrieb:


> na diese woche isses auch nich grade ein 0815 plastebomber sach ich mal...
> 
> aus ner anderen perspektive sieht der gerät übrigens schnittiger aus:



Da muß ich wohl einen Trend verpennt haben!?  
Ich bin aber gar nicht böse drum.


----------



## bikebecker (11. April 2015)

Hallo
Auf dem Weg in den Taunus





Da bekommt doch der Begriff " Dickhäuter " gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. April 2015)

into the woods to the old crack niggas hut


----------



## Ragnarim (12. April 2015)

war am Samstag bei der Optima Bike Challenge als Fat-Bike Team unterwegs.... macht Laune auch wenn man Bergauf kein Chancen gegen ein CC-Hartail hat, allein schon die ungläubige Blicke der anderen Teilnehmer sind gut.


----------



## Optimizer (12. April 2015)

Gestern im Pfälzer Felsenwald unterwegs. Danke an @Fibbs79 für die genialen Fotos:


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (12. April 2015)

An der Tränke beim Kräfte tanken 





- iDevices & Tapatalk -


----------



## Vighor (12. April 2015)

Muss mir doch mal ne App für die GoPro suchen. Kamera position daher ein bischen weit weg 
Habs bike einfach mal rollen gelassen da genug auslauffläche anwesend war  ..


----------



## dorfmann (13. April 2015)

Schönes Wetter, ein Sonntag ohne Verpflichtungen und viel Zeit, um unterwegs mit dem Surly und der Handykamera rumzuspielen 














Und weil die Handyspielerei so einen Spaß macht, gibts auch ein Video.
Am besten natürlich in FullHD zu genießen indem man das HD Knöpfchen im Player unten rechts drückt


----------



## cherokee190 (13. April 2015)

Klasse Video und wunderschöne Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (13. April 2015)

Da kann ich natürlich nicht mithalten aber dat WO hatte auch seinen Spass
(Fett)Sackhüpfen


----------



## Kubotan (13. April 2015)

Die letzte Runde gestern, heute kommts in die Schönheitsfarm und wird mit einer Rohloff verschönert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






MfG Stefan


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Klasse Video und wunderschöne Strecke


 ..und gute Mucke!


----------



## zoomer (13. April 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Und weil die Handyspielerei so einen Spaß macht, gibts auch ein Video.



Toll !!!

Aber jetzt ist es doch im Zeitraffer. Ist zwar gut fürs Video der Woche,
ich mag es aber nicht so wenn Äste und Laub unnatürlich zittern.
Würde es gerne auch in real time sehen.


----------



## rayc (13. April 2015)

unter OS X 10.6.8 und Safari geht es.


----------



## zoomer (13. April 2015)

Ein windowsmässiger Neustart hat geholfen.

Warum upgradest Du nicht auf 10.7.5 ?


Edit :
Galleriemässig vollkommen OT,
darf gerne *gelöscht werden*.


----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2015)

Das schreit förmlich nach Apple-Bashing, aber ich werfe nicht den ersten Stein


----------



## dorfmann (13. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Toll !!!
> 
> Aber jetzt ist es doch im Zeitraffer. Ist zwar gut fürs Video der Woche,
> ich mag es aber nicht so wenn Äste und Laub unnatürlich zittern.
> Würde es gerne auch in real time sehen.



Das ist real time, ich fahre halt so langsam


----------



## zoomer (13. April 2015)

Ne, Du hast es doch teilweise schneller gedreht ?

Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn Du "langsam" fährst.
Dagegen passiert bei mir ja alles in Realzeitlupe - zumindest von aussen betrachtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (13. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ne, Du hast es doch teilweise schneller gedreht ?



Nö, liegt bestimmt an deiner Apfelkiste


----------



## zoomer (13. April 2015)

Du hast recht, es passt schon. Sieht nur im Weitwinkel so aus wenn sich was am Bildrand bewegt.


----------



## Deleted 92194 (14. April 2015)

Arbeitsweg...


----------



## Riffer (14. April 2015)

@dorfmann: Selten so coole Action gesehen!


----------



## zoomer (14. April 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> @dorfmann: Selten so coole Action gesehen!



Warum ?
Wie benimmt er sich denn sonst so ?


----------



## Riffer (14. April 2015)

Hehe! Nein, ich meine das rein als Kompliment, dass das ICT hier gut in Szene gesetzt ist, einfach lässig. Wenn dann deines noch dabei wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (14. April 2015)

hmmmmm bei Euch sieht das so viel höher aus 
Aber zu meiner Verteidigung möchte ich anmerken, das gleich danach ne Kurve um en Baum rum geht


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. April 2015)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> hmmmmm bei Euch sieht das so viel höher aus
> ...



Quatsch, das täuscht  !

Ich hab´s sicher irgendwo überlesen, aber mich würde mal interessieren was Dein Radl wiegt. Denn da hast Du sicher ähnlichen Aufwand beim hochziehen wie ich.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (14. April 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> aber mich würde mal interessieren was Dein Radl wiegt


Das ist schon ausgewachsen und bring mit ner dünnen Schicht Matsch bezogen 
23 und paar zerquetschte auf die Waage


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. April 2015)

...und das ohne Fake Dämpfer  !?

Spaß bei Seite, das ist vom Gewicht her schon sehr ordentlich - selbst für meine Verhältnisse. Aber Du läßt Es ja trotzdem Luft schnappen, danke Dir  .


----------



## shibby68 (14. April 2015)

Ahh ist nur der gute Fotowinkel, etwa Bordstein Höhe


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (14. April 2015)

Bei mir ist es auch der Fotowinkel ... von meiner Seite aus hatte ich einen ähnlichen Ausblick wie Felix Baumgartner, im letzten Oktober


----------



## svennox (15. April 2015)

@dorfmann ..TOP POST inkl.Clip !!!


----------



## Optimizer (15. April 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Nachzügler-Bilder, auf denen ich versuche meinem Namen mal wieder gerecht zu werden....







Danke an @Fibbs79 für die Photos!


----------



## shibby68 (15. April 2015)

Schöne Treppenaction 

Hier auch endlich Sommer


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. April 2015)

Die Elternzeit geht zur Neige...Vorbei die sorglose Einkaufsbummelei am Vormittag, das labende Dahingedöse vorm Fernseher - zurück zum Arbeitnehmerverhältnis. In Erinnerung bleiben wahnsinnige Fernsehnächte, sonst nichts  .
Die letzte Fahrt unter der Woche ging es zum *Quirl* in die Sächsische Schweiz. Aufmerksame Leser wissen, dass ich da nicht der erste fatradelnde Biker war. Dennoch mußte ich mir selbst ein Bild davon machen.

Mit aberwitziger Vmax erlebte ich abermals den Tunnelblick.








Angekommen ließ ich den Pfaffenstein rechts liegen, um mich zum benachbartem Berg, dem Qirl, vorzuarbeiten.




 


Auf dem Weg dorthin gabs die erste kleinere Abfahrt.




 


...und auf dem Malerweg eine Mahnung zur Vorsicht. Da ich auf dem Schild kein Rad sah, ging es tapfer, aber sehr aufmerksam, weiter.




 

Beim Hochschieben half der Gedanke, dass man ja da auch wieder runter muß  .




 


Vom Malerweg auf den Kanonenweg hinauf zum Berg. Hier nutzte ich die Abflußrinnen zur Pause, so dass ich im Wiegetritt tatsächlich alles hoch fahren konnte.




 

Oben angekommen gab es einen durchweg fahrbaren Rundweg. Ab und an paar Felsen, dazu Steine & Wurzelwerk.




 

War sehr entspannt zu fahren, nur kleine Steigungen und nicht zu technisch.




 

Schöne Landschaft gabs auch und immerwieder paar relativ gute Aussichtspunkte hinunter.




 



 

Nachfolgend die Festung Königstein - wenn auch mit Mühe - im Hintergrund zu erkennen.




 

Klar, hier dachte ich wie Jeder normal denkende Mensch an einen ängstlichen Wanderer, der einfach nur weiter wollte. Aber dann erinnerte ich mich an das Schild mit den mahnenden Baumfällarbeiten, so dass ich eine Weile in staunender Stellung verharrte.




 


In besonders langsamer Fahrt überfuhr ich ohne Anheben des Vorderrades die vielen Steine und Wurzeln. Wie einfach doch alles durch die Reifen geht! Und unter uns gesagt kommt es noch besser, wenn man während der Überfahrt genau dann ein Geräusch macht, wenn der Reifen zusammengedrückt wird... _"wusch"_ oder gerne auch _"dffschhh"_ .




 


Am Aussichtspunkt angekommen richtete ich mich gar häuslich ein. Herrliches Wetter, angenehm warm und dazu windstill. Sicher, die Fernsicht könnte wie immer besser sein.


 


Dann gab es noch mal Völlerei in absoluter Abartigkeit. Mit irrem Soßengemisch und natürlich in Hawaii-Ausführung, ein Hoch auf das Fastfood´sche Fladenbrot  .




 

Ruhend gabs dazu über den Baumkronen umgefüllte Limonada ( man kann auch einfach nur Limonade sagen, Limonada klingt aber cooler  ) .




 


Im Hintergrund Gohrisch zu sehen und ab und an huschte ein Auto leise die Strasse entlang.




 

Dank sprudeliger Flüssigkeit und Fullfacehelm gab es dann bei der Abfahrt rülpsender Weise mehrmals das Dönertier im Helm. Naja, ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig gewesen, andererseits aber auch irgendwie interessant  .





 


Prost - auf Euch Jungs !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (15. April 2015)

fullface und döner würde ich mich nie trauen. dageben ist das holzfällerrisiko echt nebensächlich.
schöner bericht schöne bilder. gerne mehr davon!


----------



## danie-dani (15. April 2015)

@Knusberflogge 

Du bist der Hammer! 
Ich hoffe der döner hat geschmeckt...


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. April 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> fullface und döner würde ich mich nie trauen. ...



Das sag ich Dir  !

Ja, Döner war labend. Nicht jede Woche, aber manchmal überkommts mich und ich geb mir die Dosis. Dann ist´s aber auch wieder gut und ich sag mir "nie wieder!" , zu heftig ist stets das Völlegefühl. Trotzdem klappts immerwieder  .


----------



## shibby68 (15. April 2015)

döner geht eigentlich immer, nur nicht mit fullface


----------



## meikltschäcksn (15. April 2015)

ich habe am wegrand diesen baum gesehen und mußte es einfach nachstellen. hatte 10 sekunden zeit (selbstauslöser) um in pose zu hüpfen


----------



## -zor- (15. April 2015)

einfach nur geil das Bild


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. April 2015)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> ... hatte 10 sekunden zeit (selbstauslöser) um in pose zu hüpfen



 Klasse  ! "Foto der Woche"


----------



## Kubotan (15. April 2015)

Das Foto ist spitze


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2015)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378368
> 
> ich habe am wegrand diesen baum gesehen und mußte es einfach nachstellen. hatte 10 sekunden zeit (selbstauslöser) um in pose zu hüpfen


Warst du beim @Optimizer zum Fotokurs ? Der ist doch sozusagen der Godfather von solchen Selbstauslöser-Bildchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meikltschäcksn (15. April 2015)

mache normal astro fotos mit bis zu 90 minuten belichtungszeit


----------



## Ragnarim (16. April 2015)

na ja gegenüber den astro Fotos musstet bei dem keine Nachverfolgung aktivieren ^^


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (17. April 2015)

Korretsberg b. Kruft mit Blick Richtung Mendig/Thür/Nickenich mit dem Felt DD30 

2 KM vom RAR-Gelände weg


----------



## chriiss (17. April 2015)

.


----------



## Knusberflogge (17. April 2015)

Nein, leider nicht. Doch eine Mischung aus Tatendrang, Experiementierfreudigkeit und pfiffiger Haushaltsführung gebahren folgende Kühlkette ( unter dem kopfschüttelnden Blick der Frau ) :

-Dönerkauf am Vorabend 
-Übernachtung im Kühlschrank
-morgendliches Aufwärmen in Mikrowelle ( wahlweise körperwarmes Wasserbad  )
-einpacken des warmen Döners in mehrlagiges Silberpapier und ab in den Rucksack

Beim Auspacken, und einem Zeitfenster von ca. 1 1/2 Stunden, gabs den warmen Döner  .


----------



## chriiss (17. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (17. April 2015)

ja,ja  

... Das nächste Mal liebäugel ich mit "Chinesisch" , mal gucken.


----------



## univega 9 (17. April 2015)

Schönes Wetter heute.


----------



## cherokee190 (17. April 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> ja,ja
> 
> ... Das nächste Mal liebäugel ich mit "Chinesisch" , mal gucken.



Wie wäre es denn mit einem leckeren Fischbrötchen


----------



## dukestah (18. April 2015)

heute endlich mal wieder zu einer richtigen tour gekommen, waren wieder schöne fat bike optimierte wege dabei und diverse bäume erforderten umwege durchs unterholz, dicke reifen sind was feines


----------



## -zor- (19. April 2015)

Freitag Nachmittag Hausrunde!


----------



## cherokee190 (19. April 2015)

Moin 

nach der morgendlichen Hunderunde und Abfüttern der Raubtiere ging's nach einem kurzen Frühstück los in Richtung Ostsee ....





Anfangs durch den Wald in Richtung des ältesten Seeheilbades Deutschlands "Der weißen Stadt am Meer" Heiligendamm ...





... ging's am Strand entlang in Richtung Kühlungsborn.

Kleine Pause am Strand mit Blick auf die Ostsee ...





und auf Kühlungsborn, ganz vorn der Yachthafen in dem das FatBike Jam 2015 stattfindet  ...





Zurück ging's über herrliche Trails auf der Steilküste entlang ...





der Sonne ....





und dem zweiten Frühstück entgegen.





Der einsame Angler, eigentlich verantwortlich für die Pausenversorgung, in Form eines Fischbrötchens hat leider jämmerlich versagt. Aber zum Glück wartete zu Hause lecker Frühstück mit der Famile .


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. April 2015)

Das erste Bild ist genial, die anderen natürlich genauso.


----------



## univega 9 (19. April 2015)




----------



## MTsports (19. April 2015)

Unterwegs mit den Fetten-Mädels, schee war's


----------



## MTsports (19. April 2015)

Meine natürlich mit den Fatbikes und den Mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. April 2015)

Gerade noch mal die Kurve gekriegt!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2015)

Den bunten Rahmen find ich mal schön bunt 
War aber schoh haarscharf in der Kurve 

G.


----------



## S P (19. April 2015)

Fäätbike Action - Sandkasten DropIn




Fäätbiker: @softlurch


----------



## gnss (19. April 2015)

FdT-Potential


----------



## klausklein (19. April 2015)

Samstag bei Tecklenburg ein wenig gefahren.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. April 2015)

Ab jetzt bitte NUR noch drop-in Bilder 

Sehr schön, der Lurch und der Klaus haben's drauf!
Das Lurchbild muss mal mindestens Foto der Woche werden!!

@klausklein ich hoffe Du bist nicht auf der Luftwurzel gelandet


----------



## Lenne-Blade (19. April 2015)

Ich könnte jetzt sagen, ich bin gedropt, stimmt nur leider nicht


----------



## mikeonbike (20. April 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt sagen, ich bin gedropt, stimmt nur leider nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 379605



da wäre ich dann tatsächlich auch einmal beeindruckt gewesen ...


----------



## Riffer (20. April 2015)

Droppen heisst aber in unserem Jargon nicht "nach hinten vom Rad fallen"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppedcarlo (20. April 2015)

Ich war am WE auch ein wenig unterwegs ...

Anfahrt





Auf Tour





Auf Tour





Abschluss ;-)





Ciao, Carlo


----------



## shibby68 (20. April 2015)

Gestern mal wieder das traumhafte Wetter genutzt.
Kleine Erkundungstour




Sausteil für mein Können (man sieht mal wieder nix davon auf dem Bild, glaube ich hab eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung)




Schöner Ausblick




Zum Abschluss noch Panorama


----------



## univega 9 (20. April 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Fäätbike Action - Sandkasten DropIn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast nen Schatten. ....lol


----------



## cherokee190 (20. April 2015)

Peter und ich haben den heutigen Nachmittag nochmals für eine Runde durch den Hütter Wohld genutzt. Dabei einige unbekannte Wege entdeckt und auch solche, die dann aber doch keine mehr waren .

Kleines Mißgeschick ....




aber zum Glück nicht's schlimmes passiert, er ist nicht umgefallen 





Nebenbei war sogar etwas Zeit zum Luftdruck Tuning, Peter beim anpassen des Reifendrucks ...


----------



## Zackbum (21. April 2015)

Gestern mal wieder auf dem Felt unterwegs gewesen. Macht einfach einen Heidenspaß das Teil 




Schwarzwaldpanorama 




Selfie in the Woods 




Ich liebe das Design der Gabel einfach ! 

Ride On


----------



## Zackbum (21. April 2015)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> Ciao, Carlo



WALDHAUS Diplom Pils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (24. April 2015)

auch mal wieder fat bewegt...und ein paar nette Wege entdeckt fast viel zu schade um fürs knipsen anzuhalten, aber der Trail war superlang und fast ein kleiner Rundkurs, einfach traumhaft


----------



## Aardvark (25. April 2015)

Ich mag das Rad, es ist in der Farbauswahl und Zusammenstellung optisch mehr als gelungen.


----------



## chriiss (25. April 2015)

.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. April 2015)

Kleine Tour auf Usedom (Richtung Misdroy)


----------



## chriiss (26. April 2015)

.


----------



## Bumble (26. April 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Fazit: 53 km, 1700 hm, 3 Std. => bin paniert



du hast in 3 stunden 1700hm vernichtet ? wie oft hast dazu in Beerfelden den schlepper genommen ?


----------



## Der_Christopher (26. April 2015)

War mit dem Fatty heute beim MTB Marathon in Bad Harzburg.
Bin 57km (3R.x19km) Mittelstrecke mitgefahren, mein erstes Rennen überhaubt.

Und wer denkt mit dem Fettbike wär meschugge, da waren noch 3 Leuts auf Gelände-Einrädern bei.

Anfangs der letzten Runde war´s sogar noch, sagen wir mal, recht sauber.



Aber das sollte sich dann flott ändern und das Wasser kam doch noch, so sah der Koffer am Ende aus.




Und die Buxe dazu, der Rest von mir sah nicht besser aus.


----------



## chriiss (26. April 2015)

.


----------



## Bumble (26. April 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ohne tiefstapeln zu wollen, halte ich mich nicht für abartig fit.



Dann dürften dir unsre Touren hier in der Pfalz ja nur ein müdes lächeln abverlangen  wir werds ja sehn wenn das -ding denn stattfindet.


----------



## MTsports (26. April 2015)

Jetzt weis ich wieder warum ich auf leichte Bike's stehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. April 2015)

manche übertreiben es mit den Ersatzteilen für unterwegs !


----------



## MTsports (26. April 2015)

Schultertrümmerbruch vom Kumpel und irgendwie muss ja sein Bike auch vom Berg runterkommen  
Laufen? 
Heißt doch FAHRrad 

Es gab aber auch schöne Momente heute


----------



## cherokee190 (26. April 2015)

Oh Mist, dann deinem Kumpel gute Besserung.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. April 2015)

das ist natürlich ein unschöner Grund


----------



## chriiss (26. April 2015)

.


----------



## CaseOnline (26. April 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Na prima! Da hab ich mich ja selbst toll unter Druck gesetzt.
> Wenn ich komme und nix drauf hab, bin ein Großmaul.
> Wenn ich nicht komme, bin ich ein feiges Großmaul.
> Hätte ich bloß nichts geschrieben  Wieder was gelernt!


"Tagesform" ist immer valide...


----------



## harni (26. April 2015)

Servus,
heut die erste Tour in den Bergen gemacht. Schnee war ja zu erwarten. Von Eschenlohe hoch war teilweise plackerei, da mit dem sulzigen Schnee ab 1350m unfahrbar, aber es hat sich gelohnt:









Abfahrt Richtung Walchensee
















und durchs Eschenlainetal zurück:









Bin immernoch vom Grip der dicken Pellen begeistert - auf den trockenen Felsen einfach wie ein Anker und super präzise. 
Hat mächtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es ohne Federgabel teilweise ganz schön Kraft gekostet hat. Aber besser ne steife Starrgabel, als ne wabbelige Federgabel in so nem Terrain.

Guß
harni


----------



## mikeonbike (27. April 2015)

gepflegter familienausflug...






das coole am fatbike ist, dass ich mir nicht mehr wie in alten zeiten  die beine rasieren muss...


----------



## Dutshlander (27. April 2015)

Jippie ein Hippie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## univega 9 (28. April 2015)

Feierabend runde.....


----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2015)

hatte deine Kamera auch schon Feierabend


----------



## Moppedcarlo (28. April 2015)

Unterwegs im weiteren Sinne, heute Nacht fahren wir für ein paar Tage nach Südtirol. Leider ist Biken nicht die Hauptaktivität, trotzdem habe ich das Fatty mal aufgeladen, falls ich doch mal Zeit habe ...

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (30. April 2015)

gestern mal wieder hoch hinaus 



 

lg aus der steiermark


----------



## Der_Christopher (30. April 2015)




----------



## Knusberflogge (1. Mai 2015)

Obwohl hier bis auf den Vorderreifen nichts ist, was mit einem "Fatbike-Unterwegs" zutun hat, möchte ich hier trotzdem kurz den heutigen Besuch im Bikepark Schöneck anreisen... Denn eigentlich wären viele Bilder und Eindrücke drin gewesen, aber ich bin einfach nur gefahren - immer wieder.

Da ja heute Neueröffnung war, und auch das Wetter nichts gutes versprach, machten wir uns dennoch auf die Reise. Von der Autobahn leicht zu finden, wurde direkt im Parkhaus geparkt - gleich neben dem Kassenhäuschen und Bikepark.




 


Um es vorweg zu nehmen, man fällt extremst auf mit dem Fatbike. Die ersten Fotohandys wurden schon unten am Lift gezückt ( auch bei den Verantwortlichen ) , da die einzig echte Herausforderung darin bestand, das Vorderrad, und die damit verbundene Clownshoefelge, in den Hacken des Liftes einzuhängen. Logo, dass da auch das Betreiberpersonal mit anpackte und den Lift extra anhielt. 

In der Warteschlange war ich stets bemüht, auftretende Fragen zu beantworten. Oben dann schon der Empfang von kopfschüttelnden Helfern, die mit mir gemeinsam das Aushängen bei der Fahrt vollzogen.

Zur Liftfahrt selbst kann ich sagen, dass die stellenweise 15m Höhe für mich sehr herb waren. Ich hab da doch etwas Höhenangst und es war für mich nicht ganz ohne.




 


Neben vielen Strecken gab es auch unten sehenden Übungsparkour, der richtig Spaß gemacht hat. Hier ist definitiv für Jeden was dabei. Auch der neu gebaute Flowtrail ist irre genial, wenn auch ehrlich anstrengend. Andere downhillbetonte Strecken sind absolut nichts für mich. War jetzt nicht Krupka und ist auch fahrbar, aber zu dolle irgendwie. 
Die beiden Jumptrails sind ordentlich gebaut, sorgten aber gleich bei der zweiten Abfahrt für einen Sturz der schlimmer hätte ausgehen können. Bis auf recht große blaue Flecke am Oberschenkel aber alles prima. Dafür hat die Protektorenjacke schmerzhaft an zwei Stellen gerieben  . Jetzt hilft Penaten - später ein dünnes Untershirt.




 

Oben am Imbiss gabs Stärkung und die Erkenntnis, dass ein "Bike der Woche" einen Bekanntheitsgrad hat, mit dem ich nicht gerechnet hätte. Ging auch schon am Lift los. Einige nette Gespräche und verblüffender Weise ist das offensichtliche bei Einigen sehr spät bzw. nur unter ängstlichen Blicken begreifbar ( Stichwort Fakedämpfer  ) . 

Obwohl ich das einzige Fatbike war, fühlte ich mich nicht ausgeschlossen. Im Gegenteil, alle freundlich. Ein Schulterklopfen von zwei Mitfünzigern in voller Montur und Norman & Ralf, mit denen wir von Anfang an gemeinsam den Park erkundeten, obwohl wir sie erst da kennenlernten. War richtig klasse!

In Schöneck war ich mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte Mal. Wetter hat mitgespielt und so voll wie befürchtet war es überhaupt nicht. Gut, die ansäßigen Imbisse haben die übliche Preisgestalltung, dafür ist´s für mich nur eine Stunde Autobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo1 (1. Mai 2015)

Heute wieder mal unterwegs gewesen. Wenigstens kein Regen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Mai 2015)

Kurze Testtour  *"Kortison statt Carbon"...
*












..aber eine Ausfahrt ohne Feldberg ist keine Ausfahrt. Der musste einfach mit.



Oben noch ein Scoop getroffen.





Heimwärts über den X-Trail...





...ein ein paar Minuten die Sonnenstrahlen genießen.





So, jetzt geht´s zum Grillen. Prost Jungs


----------



## Knusberflogge (2. Mai 2015)

Prost zurück  ! 

Die glänzenden Naben gefallen mir gut  .


----------



## himbeerquark (2. Mai 2015)

Mit dem Kasperbou im Wald gewesen


----------



## chriiss (2. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Mai 2015)

@himbeerquark Das perfekte bike für den Monat April im Fatbikekalender!


----------



## bikebecker (2. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kurze Testtour  *"Kortison statt Carbon"...
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Da hätte man sich heute treffen können.




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## himbeerquark (2. Mai 2015)

Gerne, aber dann noch etwas warten bis die güldenen RDs, das gelbe 3M Reflexband und die blau oder purple Fatsno's je ein Laufrad bilden


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fatster (3. Mai 2015)

... endlich hat der "Schnee" wieder die richtige Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (3. Mai 2015)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Gerne, aber dann noch etwas warten bis die güldenen RDs, das gelbe 3M Reflexband und die blau oder purple Fatsno's je ein Laufrad bilden



"Mut zur Farbe" ... genau meine Rede


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Mai 2015)

Sonnenschein an der Küste, somit haben @Vegeta2205 und ich den Sonntag für eine Tour durch ein paar Wälder in Richtung Strand genutzt.




Ah noch keine Badewilligen zu sehen 




Vor der Kulisse des "Grand Hotel" in Heiligendamm




und Blick von der Steilküste auf die Seebrücke von Heiligendamm

Hin und zurück ging's durch diverse Küstenwälder



dabei mussten sowohl Flüsse durchquert und ...




steile Auffahrten bewältigt werden.

Belohnt haben wir uns dann mit ...




aber für den Kumpel kamen wir leider zu früh aber für ihn war's bereits zu spät


----------



## Road Rider (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hab heute auch endlich mal wieder das dicke Fahrrad ausgepackt. Und gleich noch zwei Mitfahrer organisiert. Naja, den einen brauchten wir ja, weil der die ganzen guten Trails kennt  und der andere sollte ja auch mal ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem Rad sammeln, statt immer nur drüber zu reden  Also haben wir uns trotz angesagtem Nass von oben auf den Weg gemacht um später alle möglichen Fahrtechnikkenntnisse rauszukramen. War zwar anstrengend, hat aber echt Spaß gemacht:





Schnellen Schrittes waren wir auf der Forstautobahn unterwegs zum Ziel.





Irgendwo später sind wir dann abgebogen, und dann wurde es recht spaßig 





Der eine war recht schwungvoll unterwegs





der andere ein wenig vorsichtiger - und der dritte im Bunde stand leider hinter der Kamera





Ein sehr schönes Stück Weg über einen Grat. Teilweise schon fast zu schmal für die dicken Reifen, aber an den besten Stellen konnte man so schlecht stehenbleiben und Fotos machen





Irgendwann ist auch der schönste Weg zuende, und dann gehts wieder bergauf. Vorher haben wir aber noch ein Gruppenfoto am See gemacht.

Und auf dem Heimweg so ca. 5km vor zuhause kam das Nass dann doch noch über mich. Die beiden anderen saßen zu der Zeit wohl schon wieder im Trockenen... Naja, so war die Vorfreude auf die warme Dusche jedenfalls noch größer.

Und nun wünsche ich Euch noch einen schönen Abend

Kai


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Sonnenschein an der Küste, somit haben @Vegeta2205 und ich den Sonntag für eine Tour durch ein paar Wälder in Richtung Strand genutzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, Jörg   -  halt mir ja den Maik auf trapp. 
Der junge Mann muß in Form bleiben. Angeblich möchte er ja im August mal wieder den Taunus besuchen und nicht an jedem Berg kapitulieren..


----------



## hw_doc (3. Mai 2015)

Gestern im Harz - Rückweg mit Gepäck:


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... endlich hat der "Schnee" wieder die richtige Farbe Anhang anzeigen 383219


Das istderSchnee den wir alle abwärts fahren. (Falco)


----------



## Bumble (4. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das istderSchnee den wir alle abwärts fahren. (Falco)


so ähnlich 

Dieser Fall ist klar, lieber Herr Kommissar,
Auch wenn sie anderer Meinung sind
Den Schnee auf dem wir alle talwärts fahren,
kennt heute jedes Kind
Jetzt das Kinderlied :
Drah di net um - oh, oh, oh
Schau, schau, der Kommissar geht um - oh, oh, oh
Er hat die Kraft und wir san klein und dumm
Und dieser Frust macht uns stumm


----------



## cherokee190 (4. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Genau, Jörg   -  halt mir ja den Maik auf trapp.
> Der junge Mann muß in Form bleiben. Angeblich möchte er ja im August mal wieder den Taunus besuchen und nicht an jedem Berg kapitulieren..



 ich glaube es war eher anders herum, Maik hat leider mich auf Trapp gehalten.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Mai 2015)

Kurzausflug, ich hoffe nächstes WE läuft es wieder richtig ​


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppedcarlo (4. Mai 2015)

So, hatte es doch geschafft, etwas Zeit für's Rad in Südtirol abzuzweigen. Leider zuwenig :-(

Das Wetter war etwas durchwachsen:





Ein wenig blauen Himmel gab es aber:





Vielleicht etwas Fatbike-untypisch, habe ich zu Trainingszwecken noch zwei Straßenpässe mitgenommen.
Nigerpass:





Und Karerpass:





Ciao, Carlo


----------



## BigJohn (4. Mai 2015)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> So, hatte es doch geschafft, etwas Zeit für's Rad in Südtirol abzuzweigen. Leider zuwenig :-(
> 
> Das Wetter war etwas durchwachsen:
> 
> ...


Man, da bekomme ich Lust die Haube vom Motorrad zu ziehen und einfach loszudüsen 

Respekt für die Pässe. Straßen versuche ich immer so schnell wie möglich wieder zu verlassen.


----------



## Fatster (4. Mai 2015)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vielleicht etwas Fatbike-untypisch, habe ich zu Trainingszwecken noch zwei Straßenpässe mitgenommen.
> Nigerpass:
> ...



Wusste gar nicht, dass es Fatbike-untypisches Terrain gibt!?  ... bei dem Höllenlärm, den die Reifen bei der Abfahrt gemacht haben müssen, ist den einheimischen Kühen bestimmt die Milch sauer geworden 

Aber ernsthaft:
Zwei "Siebzehnhunderter" mit dem Dicken ... *Respekt!! *Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe und mir das vorstelle, dann kann ich den 08.08. fast nicht mehr erwarten ... der "Passo del Stelvio" mit dem "Dicken" inmitten des ganz normalen Auto-, Motorrad- und Wohnmobil-Wahnsinns mit anschließendem Verzehr eines Sauerkraut-Wurst-Vinschgauer-Weck auf dem Gipfel ... kann es denn was Schöneres geben?


----------



## Moppedcarlo (4. Mai 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Man, da bekomme ich Lust die Haube vom Motorrad zu ziehen und einfach loszudüsen



Eigentlich war auch geplant, mit den Motorrädern zu fahren, hatte sie extra noch getüvt, aber die Wetterprognosen waren zu schlecht :-(



BigJohn schrieb:


> Respekt für die Pässe. Straßen versuche ich immer so schnell wie möglich wieder zu verlassen.



Ich eigentlich auch, aber demnächst steht die einwöchige Rennrad-Alpentour unseres Clubs an und demübernächst (geiles Wort) der Maratona DLes Dolomites (auch Rennrad), da kann (Straßen-)Training mit fetten Bikes nicht schaden. 

Auch die staunenden Augen der Motorradfahrer waren herrlich ;-)

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Mai 2015)

"Eigentlich war auch geplant, mit den Motorrädern zu fahren, hatte sie extra noch getüvt, aber die Wetterprognosen waren zu schlecht :-("
Carlo, wasn los?
Das hätte es früher nicht gegeben! !  
Gruß Björn


----------



## Moppedcarlo (4. Mai 2015)

Tja Björn, ich werde alt, die "wüsten" Zeiten sind vorbei ...





... Jetzt muss ich als dickbereifter Waldschrat mein Dasein fristen ;-)





Ciao, Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Mai 2015)

[QUOTE


Fatster schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es Fatbike-untypisches Terrain gibt!?  ... bei dem Höllenlärm, den die Reifen bei der Abfahrt gemacht haben müssen, ist den einheimischen Kühen bestimmt die Milch sauer geworden
> 
> 
> Aber ernsthaft:
> Zwei "Siebzehnhunderter" mit dem Dicken ... *Respekt!! *Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe und mir das vorstelle, dann kann ich den 08.08. fast nicht mehr erwarten ... der "Passo del Stelvio" mit dem "Dicken" inmitten des ganz normalen Auto-, Motorrad- und Wohnmobil-Wahnsinns mit anschließendem Verzehr eines Sauerkraut-Wurst-Vinschgauer-Weck auf dem Gipfel ... kann es denn was Schöneres geben?



Ja , es gibt noch was schöneres 

Wenn Du am Runterweg den Goldseeweg nimmst ( ab 16 Uhr )


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Mai 2015)

@Moppedcarlo wir werden doch nicht alt, höchstens reifer 

aber von sowas träum ich noch





das ist auch schon wieder 13 Jahre her !!



noch 5 Jahre, dann bekommt die Twin ein H-Kennzeichen und wenn es klappt will ich die Island Tour dann noch mal mit ihr machen
derzeit ist sie im Dornröschenschlaf.... und leider auch nicht 100% fit 

wir sollten mal eine gemeinsame Fatbike Waldschrattour machen


----------



## Ragnarim (4. Mai 2015)

Goldseeweg ist klasse.... auch wenn mit dem Rennrad hoch und sofort anschließend mit dem MTB wieder runter mir deutlich meine Leistungsgrenzen gezeigt haben... Das selbe am Timmelsjoch kannst aber knicken, bevor ich da den fw5 nochmal runter eier (oberster Teil ab Passhöhe) mit dem MTB trage ich das Rennrad in den Klickschuhen von oben die Straße lang wieder runter...


----------



## SirQuickly (5. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fatster (5. Mai 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Ja , es gibt noch was schöneres
> 
> Wenn Du am Runterweg den Goldseeweg nimmst ( ab 16 Uhr )



 ... ja, ich weiß! Aber das geht auch dieses Jahr aus mehreren Gründen *wieder mal* nicht  Deshalb *wieder mal* Vollgas über Santa Maria runter ... das wird allerdings meine erste Abfahrt mit Ohrstöpseln  

Gruß ins Allgäu


----------



## Moppedcarlo (5. Mai 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wir werden doch nicht alt, höchstens reifer



Lt. meinem Weib eher je oller, je doller ;-)



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> noch 5 Jahre, dann bekommt die Twin ein H-Kennzeichen und wenn es klappt will ich die Island Tour dann noch mal mit ihr machen
> derzeit ist sie im Dornröschenschlaf.... und leider auch nicht 100% fit



Meine Transalps sind beide abgemeldet, bei der KTM (angemeldet) ist seit 5 Jahren der Tüv abgelaufen. Nur die Twin ist frisch getüvt und fahrbereit.



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wir sollten mal eine gemeinsame Fatbike Waldschrattour machen



Gerne, hab schon öfter neidisch eure Bilder in der Pfalz betrachtet!

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Mai 2015)

MittwochsBiker - Runde mit Schwager und Kumpel




(ausgeliehen von bamtobam1979)


----------



## Optimizer (7. Mai 2015)

Ist das der Alt-König? Da war ich auch schonmal.....nachts....mit dem Kokopelli.....


----------



## CaseOnline (7. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist das der Alt-König? Da war ich auch schonmal.....nachts....mit dem Kokopelli.....



Ja, das isser, unser Altkönig...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Mai 2015)

Genau, ist der Altkönig! 

Edit: Marc war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Schönster Berg im Taunus.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## chriiss (10. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## gnss (10. Mai 2015)

Heute konnte ich ein Flusspferd beim Baden beobachten.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2015)

Beim Überprüfen einer fatbiketauglichen Runde durchs Fichtl (ist net so einfach wenns auch Spaß machen soll) auch mal wieder ein Foto  gemacht. Der Zwischengipfel heißt Rudolphstein, nur ums zu erwähnen 







G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich ein Flusspferd beim Baden beobachten.



Sowas mach ich nimmer seit ich weiß wie die Folgen aussehen  

G.


----------



## gnss (10. Mai 2015)

Aquarium in der Felge?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Aquarium in der Felge?



Ja...nicht mehr selber trocknendes Aquarium. Entstehung eigener Biosphäre  
Extrem geruchsunneutrales Verhalten beim nächsten Schlauchwechseln 

G.


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Mai 2015)

Eine kleine Abendrunde durch mein Hauswäldchen und gleichzeitige Testfahrt des kürzlich erstandenen Laufradsatzes mit bereits montierten Endomorph. Da ja im anderen Hinterrad die Nuvinci montiert ging es heute wieder mit nur einem Gang vorwärts.
Das blaue Felgenband finde ich schon mal recht passend ...





Den Endo bin ich vorne mit 0,4 und hinten mit 0,5 gefahren und weis nun auch was mit dem oft berichteten Eigenlenkverhalten gemeint ist. Dem Bud eigentlich vollkommen fremd, zeigt es sich beim Endo besonders auf Asphalt bzw. festgetrockneten Untergrund und ist anfangs doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Na vielleicht war ich im Absenken des Luftdruckes auch etwas zu optimistisch und das Verhältnis Reifen- zu Felgenbreite wird sein übriges tun .





Der Reifen schlägt sich ansonsten recht wacker im Wald, aufgeweichten Wegen und Modderpfützen ...





und das fehlende Gewicht der Nuvinci ist sehr erfrischend beim überwinden von umgestürzten Bäumen und abenteuerlichen Behelfsbrücken ...





Somit eine spaßige entspannte Abend Runde


----------



## Fettydriver (12. Mai 2015)

Passt alles sehr gut zusammen, ein schickes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (12. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. Mai 2015)

Heute extra mal etwas früher Feierabend gemacht.


 

 
schön war es ... bis auf den Platten auf dem Heimweg 
aber dank Ersatzschlauch und 2 CO2-Kartuschen ging es recht schnell weiter


----------



## cherokee190 (14. Mai 2015)

Heute früh, bevor die Waldwege von Bollerwagen ziehenden Horden blockiert werden, eine kleine Testrunde ...





... dabei Erkunden und Entdecken von neuen "Wegen"





aber ab und zu hieß es auch einfach den Spuren des Pistenbullys folgen 





Immer wieder erstaunlich wie fremd einem bisher mehrmals gefahrene Wege erscheinen, wenn DIE mal wieder unterwegs waren.
Ein bischen Abwechslung und Trageeinsatz gab's auch beim Überwinden der letzten Sturmschäden auf dem Weg zu Auto ...





 euch noch einen schönen Herrentag


----------



## Moppedcarlo (14. Mai 2015)

Moin,

bin über's lange Wochenende in Südtirol, ganz allein, aber diesmal spielt das dicke Bike die Hauptrolle. Heute Morgen um 05:00 in KA los, durch Regen in A und Stau in I gewurschtelt, und dann auf's Fatty gestiegen.
Eigentlich wollte ich dann von Oberplanizing (500 m, bei Kaltern) zum Grauner Joch (1.800 m) hochfahren. Fast alles schottrige Waldwege, aber alles andere als flach. Leider haben die Beine die letzten 500 hm nicht mehr hochtreten wollen  Bin ich halt wieder runter und hab mich dafür an einem Berg Eis ausgetobt, das geht ohne Beine 

Wasser auffüllen am Brunnen:





Blick über den Kalterer See:





Bergpanorama mit "Gummirahmen":





Schon wieder abkühlen:





Fatbike fährt man immer auf eigene Gefahr ;-)





Hatatitla ist müde und meine Beine sind leer :-(





Eis geht immer, auch oder gerade mit leeren Beinen :





Am Ende waren es dann 39 km und 1.074 hm. Hört sich nicht nach viel an, war trotzdem anstrengend ...

Hoffentlich sind es nicht zu viele Bilder 

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## dorfmann (14. Mai 2015)

Nach langer Pause kam ich am heutigen Herrentag endlich auch mal wieder aufs Rad 





Sollte eigentlich nur ne gemütliche Tour werden, so daß ich die Schoner nicht eingepackt hatte.
Dies bereute ich dann sehr, als ich spontan in der Kaldauer Grube landete 




immer wieder nett hier zu spielen...






Ginster find ich toll ...




Allen noch einen schönen Feiertag


----------



## hoodride (14. Mai 2015)

Heute waren Edel und Stark unterwegs.


 
Und wie immer war @Der Kokopelli von meiner Kondition gelangweilt.


 
Schöner Vatertag wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (14. Mai 2015)

yo, n bissl mehr Sonne hätte ich gut gefunden aber an hätte ich am Ende vielleicht noch geschwitzt.





Gruss Kay


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Mai 2015)

Aussicht und Stille genießen


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Mai 2015)

Kurzer Isartrip


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Heute waren Edel und Stark unterwegs.
> Anhang anzeigen 386500



Fatbikedualtrail 

G.


----------



## cherokee190 (14. Mai 2015)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> Blick über den Kalterer See:



Den kenne ich aus der Flasche ....


----------



## Riffer (14. Mai 2015)

Unterwegs war ich jetzt schon einiges mit dem Bucksaw. Es hat sich auch schon die Frage ins Hirn geschlichen, warum ein anderes Bike zu besteigen sinnvoll sein sollte, wenn es doch sooo viel Spaß macht. Wie auch immer, es geht lässig rauf und runter und alles dazwischen, hier mal ein Ausblicksfoto, bevor es in die Tiefe geht - die Holzsäge im Steinbruch:





Und es hat auch Flowtrails unter den Reifen:









...sowie technische Uphills:





Sämtliche Anpassungen haben sich auch als sinnvoll herausgestellt! Es gibt echt wenig Argumente dagegen, zumal der Trainingseffekt auch noch größer und ganzheitlicher ist und das Tempo nicht signifikant abfällt gegenüber Touren mit dem 26"-Enduro. Wenn es überhaupt langsamer ist...


----------



## zoomer (15. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Kurzer Isartrip
> Anhang anzeigen 386521



Cool, von der Grosshesseloher bis zum Kiosk.
So weit hätte ich es heute auch gerade noch geschafft


----------



## dadsi (15. Mai 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Heute waren Edel und Stark unterwegs.
> Und wie immer war @Der Kokopelli von meiner Kondition gelangweilt.
> Anhang anzeigen 386501http://www.efatbikes.de/efatbike/moustache-starckbike.html
> Schöner Vatertag wars!



Ich habe mein fattes Nico gestern am 601 er richtig eingerollt, Dank an die Schwerties...
Ich sag Dir das Teil ist wirklich der Hammer, konnte alles fahren und mit den 180er Enduros locker mithalten  Leider habe ich keine Bilder, aber die im Kopf sind ja bekanntlich wertvoller...
Cu


----------



## Riffer (15. Mai 2015)

dadsi schrieb:


> Ich habe mein fattes Nico gestern am 601 er richtig eingerollt, Dank an die Schwerties...
> Ich sag Dir das Teil ist wirklich der Hammer, konnte alles fahren und mit den 180er Enduros locker mithalten  Leider habe ich keine Bilder, aber die im Kopf sind ja bekanntlich wertvoller...
> Cu


Cool! Darf ich fragen: Wie hast du es bereift?


----------



## hoodride (15. Mai 2015)

dadsi schrieb:


> Ich habe mein fattes Nico gestern am 601 er richtig eingerollt, Dank an die Schwerties...
> Ich sag Dir das Teil ist wirklich der Hammer, konnte alles fahren und mit den 180er Enduros locker mithalten  Leider habe ich keine Bilder, aber die im Kopf sind ja bekanntlich wertvoller...
> Cu



Hab ich schon gehört!




Riffer schrieb:


> Cool! Darf ich fragen: Wie hast du es bereift?



Bin mal so frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (15. Mai 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gehört!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Danke - das schaut sehr brauchbar aus für technische Trails samt Anfahrt... 

Mit dem Nate war bis jetzt noch keine wirklich brauchbare Situation, um es auf die Probe zu stellen, aber ich denke, er ist nicht das Optimum für diese Anwendung.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Mai 2015)

Hier noch ein Startbild von unserer Vatertagstour, @hoodride ´s Reifen sind hier noch so widerlich sauber, da mussten wir für Abhilfe sorgen...

Fifty Shades of Green



LouLou LouLou anstatt Honolulu


----------



## tgs (15. Mai 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> LouLou LouLou anstatt Honolulu


Hmm... und wie bringt der @hoodride den Lou als Hinterreifen ins Nicolai und kann damit auch noch fahren, während das beim @Vighor offensichtlich nicht geht


----------



## hoodride (15. Mai 2015)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Mai 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> Hmm... und wie bringt der @hoodride den Lou als Hinterreifen ins Nicolai und kann damit auch noch fahren, während das beim @Vighor offensichtlich nicht geht


Da gibt´s mehrere Gründe:

die enormen Fertigungstoleranzen bei Nicolai
die enormen Fertigungstoleranzen bei Surly
@hoodride hat die kleinen Barthaare am Lou abrasiert
@hoodride fährt den Hinterreifen mit nur 0,15 Bar
@hoodride fährt nie durch ne Pfütze, sodass der Reifen immer trocken bleibt
das Grün vom Rahmen ist so grell, dass sich der Reifen kurz vorm Durchqueren des Yokes instinktiv leicht zusammenzieht
Naja, ist halt schon eng, aber hier haben wir ja auch nur eine 82mm Felge und keine 90er wie beim Vighor


----------



## hoodride (15. Mai 2015)

Bei Nicolai gibt es bestimmt keine Fertigungstoleranzen, nur gewichtstechnisch


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. Mai 2015)

Beim Bild vor der Efeuwand sieht man schön, wie die nextie-Felgen den Reifen optisch noch üppiger machen - zumindest geht es mir so. Sieht schon klasse aus!




Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> das Grün vom Rahmen ist so grell, dass sich der Reifen kurz vorm Durchqueren des Yokes instinktiv leicht zusammenzieht


----------



## Lenne-Blade (15. Mai 2015)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2015)

Mein Freund hat heute Nachmittag endlich sein neues Fäti bekommen und gleich mal nach der Arbeit zusammengebastelt und die 400Hms auf den Hausgberg rauf. 
Man da sieht mein 3.0 Mikrofat im Hintergrund richtig läpisch dagegen aus 

Mußte das Bild übriegen mim Puter abdunkeln so hat das Ding gestrahlt 






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (15. Mai 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Da gibt´s mehrere Gründe:
> 
> die enormen Fertigungstoleranzen bei Nicolai
> die enormen Fertigungstoleranzen bei Surly
> ...



passt bei mir mit ner RD aber auch nicht nichtmal ein bischen


----------



## hoodride (15. Mai 2015)

Gibt's doch nicht, was treibt ihr denn?
Ich geb ja zu, dass es eng ist, aber ich find es noch fahrbar.
Hier noch die detail Bilder vom Yoke.


----------



## tgs (16. Mai 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Ich geb ja zu, dass es eng ist, aber ich find es noch fahrbar.


Zur Eisdiele vielleicht, wenn es geradeaus auf befestigten Wegen dort hin geht... 

Bei meinem FatBoy ist deutlich mehr Platz (leider habe ich keine Bilder parat). Trotzdem muss ich die Kettenstreben innen mit Protektorfolie bekleben, weil der Lou beim Fahren walgt und die Kettenstreben schon blank geschliffen hat.

So knapp, wie es bei dir ist, hätte ich Bedenken, dass es Profilstollen vom Reifen an deinem kantigen Rahmen beschädigt.


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2015)

Der  BFL hat bei meinem Fatty im Hinterbau auch nicht wirklich viel Platz und außer einigen Kommentaren, dass man so nicht fahren kann, hab ich bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt 
Also @hoodride: Felge sauber zentrieren, am besten mit montiertem Reifen (Bumble Technik) um die Unwucht des Reifens bissl auszugleichen und weiterfahren


----------



## madone (16. Mai 2015)

Sorry das wäre mir auch zu knapp ... im Dreck spielen ist da eher schwierig. Der Rahmen ist halt nicht für Vollfett gedacht.


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist halt nicht für Vollfett gedacht.



Eigentlich schon, bei Nicolai definiert man "Vollfett" aber leider etwas anders als das normalerweise üblich ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (16. Mai 2015)

Quatsch, bin den ganzen Winter so gefahren, überhaupt kein Problem... Nur wenn man versucht den Lou auf leichtlauf zu trimmen indem man ihn totpumpt wird's zu eng. Keine Ahnung wieso der sich bei corra nichtmal gedreht hat, vielleicht haben die Lous tatsächlich leichte breitenschwankung...


----------



## madone (16. Mai 2015)

Wie immer im Leben eine Frage der Definition


----------



## corra (16. Mai 2015)

unten habe ich im argon gut platz der ober yoke ist das problem da kann ich bud und lou so drin einklammen das die von aleine drinbleiben ohne ausfallenden also gut ne cm zu eng


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. Mai 2015)

Findling beim USB-Stick sauber machen:




 

Gestern Mittag auf zum Bikepark Schöneck. Gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt noch am Lift den Krankenwagen gerufen, da jemand gestürzt war. Wenig später ist schließlich mein Freund gefallen, einfach zu weit gesprungen und frontlastig gelandet. Also wieder zur Liftstation und während er ins Krankenhaus fuhr, bauten wir nach nur einer halben Stunde die Räder in die Autos.

Aus einem Rippenbruch wurde nur eine Quetschung des Brustknorpels. Dafür wurde aus der ausgekugelten Schulter ein Abriss und Bruch des Schlüsselbeins. Das hätten die gerne noch operiert. Dank der Schürfwunden im Schulterbereich klappt aber eine jodierte Desinfektion nicht. Also ab ins heimatliche Krankenhaus Meissen und von da aus endete die mittlerweile nächtliche Irrfahrt beim örtlichen Dönerladen.

Naja, es werden wohl sicher 8 Wochen bei ihm. Heute Abend werden wir trotz vielversprechendem TV-Programm erst einmal das Halten des Spielekontrolers üben  .


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (16. Mai 2015)

Das Bild gefällt!
Die Neuigkeiten weniger... mal aus eigener Neugier: von wo fährt der Krankenwagen in Schöneck an?
... unten beim Hüttenwirt oder oben über die Einfahrt am Parkhaus zur oberen Liftstation?
Daumendrück für gute Besserung!


----------



## cluso (16. Mai 2015)

Wetterwechsel? Die Fatties fliegen tief.


----------



## cherokee190 (16. Mai 2015)

Gute Besserung deinem Kumpel .


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Wünsche 




cluso schrieb:


> Wetterwechsel? Die Fatties fliegen tief.



Ja, so sagt man 




Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... von wo fährt der Krankenwagen in Schöneck an?




Den Unfall auf der Flowtrailabfahrt meldeten wir unten am Lift. Dabei erwähnten wir die "Meterangabe", die in einigen Abständen an allen Abfahrten gesteckt sind. Da fuhr der Krankenwagen unten an die Liftstation und die Helfer fuhren dann mit dem quadähnlichen ATV zur Unglücksstelle, welches dank kleiner Ladefläche auch für den "Transport zwischendurch" geeignet ist.
Bei unserem Sturz fuhr der Krankenwagen von der oberen Liftstation kommend den Skiberg etwas hinunter, so dass er direkt neben dem Übungsparkours halten konnte. Der Sturz war auf eine der Dirtjumpstrecken passiert. Die sind allesamt sehr schick gebaut und meiner Meinung nach gut in Schuß. Aber für mich persönlich sind die schwungvoll geshapten Absprünge immer etwas heikel, da man so in die Luft gehauen wird. 

Spaß machts dennoch... auch diesmal wieder viele Kinder und einige silberbehaarte Semester, die man immer erst nach dem Abnehmen vom Helm einordnen kann - schon cool irgendwie  . Alle sehr nett und unsere beiden Bekannten vom letzten Mal waren nach Absprache und geheimen Erkennungswort* ( "Ibuprofen" ) wieder dabei.

* wird immer gewechselt!


----------



## himbeerquark (16. Mai 2015)

Das Kasperbou nimmt weiter Farbe an 




Hat jemand noch n Tipp für bunte Leitungen für die Zee?


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. Mai 2015)

Auch eine Buntheit will geordnet sein. Ist unterschwellig immer schöner (  Goldener Schnitt usw. ) . Daher finde ich die Felgen müssen - gerade durch ihre Unterschiedlichkeit - wie schon bei beiden Reifen, beiden Pedalen und beiden Griffen ebenfalls einen gleichen Farbton haben. 

Ansonsten heftig, sorglos und erfrischend mutig, frei nach dem geflügeltem Wort: _"Zeig mir dein Fahrrad und ich sag dir wer du bist!" 

_


himbeerquark schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand noch n Tipp für bunte Leitungen für die Zee?



Meiner Meinung nach alles außer grün & weiß. Darüber hinaus natürlich alle Leitungen im selben Ton  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (16. Mai 2015)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch n Tipp für bunte Leitungen für die Zee?



Ich glaube, von The Cleg gibt's transparente Leitungen und farbige Bremsflüssigkeit. Keine Ahnung, ob das kompatibel ist, wäre aber schön schräg


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Mai 2015)

Hinten schwarz,laaannngweilig,da muß rothin!


----------



## himbeerquark (16. Mai 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Daher finde ich die Felgen müssen - gerade durch ihre Unterschiedlichkeit - wie schon bei beiden Reifen, beiden Pedalen und beiden Griffen ebenfalls einen gleichen Farbton haben.





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> da muß rothin!



Ich warte noch auf die purple Fatsno für hinten, dann kommt da die zweite goldene RD hin. Damit werde ich leider Meister-Dieters Wunsch nach Rot nicht nachkommen können.



exto schrieb:


> The Cleg gibt's transparente Leitungen und farbige Bremsflüssigkeit.


Das wäre in der Tat was für mich


----------



## kaftshaldendli (16. Mai 2015)

Cyan .....Cyan, müssen die Leitungen werden 

http://www.m-bikeparts.de/BENGAL-Di...o-blau-.html?gclid=CKr0gIKLx8UCFYrJtAodXAUAKg


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Mai 2015)

Schade,...nein,war ja nur Spaß!
Du machst das schon!


----------



## Riffer (16. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat heute Nachmittag endlich sein neues Fäti bekommen und gleich mal nach der Arbeit zusammengebastelt und die 400Hms auf den Hausgberg rauf.
> Man da sieht mein 3.0 Mikrofat im Hintergrund richtig läpisch dagegen aus
> 
> Mußte das Bild übriegen mim Puter abdunkeln so hat das Ding gestrahlt
> ...


Ein Huraxdax in natura - wie war es, bist du auch gefahren?

@Knusberflogge: heftiger Bericht, schönes Bild!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Ein Huraxdax in natura - wie war es, bist du auch gefahren?
> 
> @Knusberflogge: heftiger Bericht, schönes Bild!



Bin nur mal kurz die Treppen oben runter, also kann nichts selber dazu sagen.
Aber die wichtigste Frage für mich war eigentlich, wie gut geht es bergauf und das scheint es scheinbar sehr gut zu machen. Der Fahrer ist begeistert wie leicht es den Berg hochgeht.
Vom Runterfahren danach war er doppelt begeistert, soviel dazu.
Mal schaun wie sichs jetzt so schlägt die nächste Zeit, also wenn die erste Euphorie weg ist  Er wird das Rad als Hauptrad fahren und def. alle anderen stehen lassen.

Ach und wir haben auch extra gewartet bis es dunkel wird. Wollte unbedingt wissen ob es wirklich im darken glowt 






G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Mai 2015)

Heute Brauereibesichtigung in der Au, beim Giesinger Bräu.


 
Danach hatte ich die Untergiesinger Erhellung:


 
Und mein Nachbar wollte unbedingt auch mal fahren, als er mich da liegen sah


 
Wünsche Euch schöne Sonntags-Touren.


----------



## Moppedcarlo (17. Mai 2015)

Moin,

nach dem Regen vorgestern, war das gestrige Wetter in Südtirol wieder prima und ich habe das fette Stück wieder auf den Berg getrieben.

Wenn ich doch nur einen richtigen Wheelie könnte :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am alten Bahnhof der Fleimstalbahn:





Auf der Cisloner Alm:





Abfahrt durch den Wald:





Ab hier wurde es für mich kniffliger, der Veerubber rutschte auf den feuchten Wurzeln und Steinen kaum kontrollierbar :





Aussicht ins Etschtal, hinter dem Lenker sieht man den Kalterer See:





Nachmittags waren es bis zu 30°C im Tal, da konnte das Eis kaum die Hitze ausgleichen. Insgesamt waren es 65 km und 1.544 hm.

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (17. Mai 2015)

heute mal den neuen Flow Trail in Brilon unter die Stollen genommen,
nette einfache Flow Trails, meine Frau war begeistert 
wer auf dem Weg nach Willingen ist, sollte da ruhig mal vorbei schauen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2015)

Drei Tage zum Wandern im Kleinwalsertal gewesen. Kaum z.H. angekommen und den Wagen ausgeladen, ging´s nochmal die Urlaubssünden abstrampeln.

Auf dem Hausberg habe ich Julian (von Bike, Steel & Borrow) und Freundin getroffen.
Ein 9:zero:7 Whiteout und ein Salsa Bucksaw im Gepäck.



(Nur dieser *Jones Bar* ist absolut _bääääh_...  )









Heute mal mit dem neuen "Schuhwerk" und der Black Pearl (  ) unterwegs...








Leider sind die Salsa Naben (noch ?) mucksmäuschenstill. 
Der Hope Trommelwirbel hat sich i.V. mit dem Carbonframe immer gut gemacht... Wirke zusätzlich wie ein Resonanzkörper.


----------



## Riffer (18. Mai 2015)

Bissi steiler mal ausprobiert... geht auch, Vertrauen muss aber noch getankt werden, ist doch etwas anders als am Enduro.


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> (Nur dieser *Jones Bar* ist absolut _bääääh_...  )


Tssss......


----------



## meikltschäcksn (19. Mai 2015)

letzte fahrt vor dem sch... wetter!


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Mai 2015)

Falsche Seite, am anderen Ufer geht die Party für's Dickerchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meikltschäcksn (19. Mai 2015)

(das ist übrigens) der inn (. und der) hat hochwasser. sonst fahre ich da gerne mal mit 0.3 bar ^^


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Mai 2015)

Hab ich auch noch eine Impression, quasi ein Jahr her und am anderen Ufer.


----------



## dorfmann (19. Mai 2015)

Neulich nach ner Trinkblase voll Bier ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Neulich nach ner Trinkblase voll Bier ...



Prädikat: Surly-Mitarbeiter des Monats


----------



## CHRIS_WOIDBUA (19. Mai 2015)

Müggelberge || Berlin


----------



## Wbs_70 (20. Mai 2015)

Letztens im Westharz, mehr später dann.

hat ganz schön gerumpelt dort, 4 platten am Fatbike in 3 Tagen


----------



## Optimizer (20. Mai 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> Letztens im Westharz, mehr später dann.



Bin da (Westharz) desöfteren zum Arbeiten (Ecke Goslar). Kann mir da jemand mal gescheite Tipps zum Fatbike-Rumpeln geben?


----------



## G-Stylez (20. Mai 2015)

Hier die Jungfernfahrt.
Gruß, Flo


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2015)

G-Stylez schrieb:


> Hier die Jungfernfahrt.
> Gruß, Flo


Ahhhh, endlich!!! 

Schönes Singular!


----------



## G-Stylez (20. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ahhhh, endlich!!!
> 
> Schönes Singular!



Danke, Marco. Jetzt weiss ich, was ich die letze Zeit verpasst hab so ein geiles , pures Fahrgefühl..*schwärm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (20. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bin da (Westharz) desöfteren zum Arbeiten (Ecke Goslar). Kann mir da jemand mal gescheite Tipps zum Fatbike-Rumpeln geben?



also ich fand' sachen wie Torfhaus, Magdeburger Weg, Märchenweg, Wolfswarte, Clausthaler Flutgraben, Okertalsperre, Pionierweg, Polstertal, etc pp sehr gut.


----------



## exto (21. Mai 2015)

Die Gegend ist zwar schön, aber immer dafür gut, den größten Teil des Fahrrades zu zerkloppen. Ich werd in diesem Leben kein Harz-Fan mehr...


----------



## Riffer (21. Mai 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Die Gegend ist zwar schön, aber immer dafür gut, den größten Teil des Fahrrades zu zerkloppen. Ich werd in diesem Leben kein Harz-Fan mehr...


 
Also das verstehe ich nicht - vielleicht sollte ich mal hinpilgern, aber was kann an einer Gegend so mörderisch für Fahrräder sein, wenn sie zu 100% nicht gerade Dauerschlamm oder Schleifsand ist? Allerdings war das Häschen in "Die Ritter der Kokosnuss" auch nur kurz reinweiß und niedlich...


----------



## Optimizer (21. Mai 2015)




----------



## CaseOnline (22. Mai 2015)

Ende eines Nightrides....


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2015)

Das Vebtil gehört fei auf die andere Seite durch die Felge 

Das nenn ich mal nen Durchstich...echt Fat 

G.


----------



## titzy (22. Mai 2015)

Wenigstens hinterlässt das Holz weniger spuren am Rahmen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr mitn Schmalspurfully einen ähnlichen "Unfall" mit einem 10cm rostigem massiven Nagel, der ähnlich drin steckte und dabei schön am neuen Carbon Rahmen seine Spuren hinterlassen hat ...

Aber am meisten schade bei dir ists um den fetten Reifen!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 388637


im neuen Look ist Dein Bike irgendwie unscharf


----------



## Riffer (22. Mai 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> im neuen Look ist Dein Bike irgendwie unscharf


 Stealth wie es sich die Erfinder ausgedacht haben - nicht leicht zu orten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (22. Mai 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 388715
> 
> Ende eines Nightrides....


Da würde mich interessieren wie das andere Ende vom Stock aussieht. Hätte nicht gedacht dass so was passieren kann


----------



## piazza (22. Mai 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Da würde mich interessieren wie das andere Ende vom Stock aussieht. Hätte nicht gedacht dass so was passieren kann



Das würd mich auch interessieren, gibts da Fotos?


----------



## CaseOnline (22. Mai 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> Das würd mich auch interessieren, gibts da Fotos?


Leider nicht. Das Hölzlein war aber nicht besonders angespitzt. Beide Enden sahen ziemlich gleich aus. Wir haben das Problem mit Schieben und viel Bier gelöst...


----------



## Bumble (22. Mai 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Das Hölzlein war aber nicht besonders angespitzt. Beide Enden sahen ziemlich gleich aus. Wir haben das Problem mit Schieben und viel Bier gelöst...


na klar, schön das Bike mit Holzpflöcken gekreuzigt um sich dann besaufen zu können, so is recht


----------



## madone (22. Mai 2015)

Verstehen tu ich das nicht ... was ist das für ein Reifen? Wenn du tubeless montiert hättest dann wäre es eh kein Problem gewesendie Milch machts

Schnell noch ein Bild nachschieb...


----------



## CaseOnline (22. Mai 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Verstehen tu ich das nicht ... was ist das für ein Reifen? Wenn du tubeless montiert hättest dann wäre es eh kein Problem gewesendie Milch machts
> 
> Schnell noch ein Bild nachschieb...


Ist der Bulldozer vom Nachbarn. Der Pflock hatte gut 1,5-2cm Durchmesser - mit der Milch wäre das recht spannend geworden...  War zum Glück nicht so weit von zu Hause - 2-3km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (23. Mai 2015)

Ich frag mich jedes mal welches Bike ich heute ausführe ... und dann ist die Entscheidung immer wieder die gleiche

Spielen im Wald


----------



## meikltschäcksn (23. Mai 2015)

ich hatte vor 1-2 monaten optisch genau den gleichen durchstich im hinterreifen. war ein riesen triangelloch. das macht die milch nicht. das klappt auf wie eine tür 
hab den schlauch mit einem selbstklebenden flicken beklebt. hielt bis letzte woche dicht


----------



## Der_Christopher (24. Mai 2015)

Morgens ab 4 in Deutschland, der frühe Vogel fängt das Knoppers.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Mai 2015)

Die speci Felgen sehen einfach richtig gut im Fatty aus


----------



## Vince Vega (24. Mai 2015)

Heute erste Runde mit dem neuen Fatboy gemacht. Jetzt verstehe ich wieso alle soviel Spass haben. Denke mein Spectral wird's in Zukunft schwer haben sich durch zu setzen gegen das Spezi


----------



## criscross (24. Mai 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die speci Felgen sehen einfach richtig gut im Fatty aus


nicht nur am Fatty .....


----------



## F7 Uli (24. Mai 2015)

Immer diese Pferdestärken in Berlin


----------



## ushindi (24. Mai 2015)

Mein zwei Tage altes Fat


----------



## bikerchris87 (24. Mai 2015)

Heut bei uns im Altmühltal unterwegs gewessen, hab mich heut mal fürs DD entschieden weil es nicht zu viele Trails waren. 77km/1500hm ohne Probleme und es immer wahnsinn wie man von allen beäugt wird.


----------



## madone (24. Mai 2015)

Macht krass viel Spaß ... war steiler als es aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cowboy000 (24. Mai 2015)

.....Wendigo und Panzer noch etwas Spielen auf der Halfpipe....


----------



## Lenne-Blade (24. Mai 2015)

Pfingstsonntag, 1A Wetter


----------



## Riffer (25. Mai 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389593 Pfingstsonntag, 1A Wetter



Dein Rad flasht auch ohne grelle Farbkombinationen, sehr nett!


----------



## Lenne-Blade (25. Mai 2015)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Mai 2015)

Bestes DD


----------



## bikebecker (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Nach ein paar Enduro Touren mit Rennradschmalen 2,4er Reifen, endlich wieder mit richtigen Reifen unterwegs. Die gleichen Wege macht damit einfach mehr Spaß





Ich glaub ich habe ein paar Räder mit dünnen Reifen zu viel im Keller

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Optimizer (25. Mai 2015)

Heute in den Nordvogesen:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Mai 2015)

Ein paar eher unspektakuläre Pics von heute aus Rodalben. Aber es war mal wieder schön! 
Ich hoffe auf die gemachten Videoaufzeichnungen..





























Kurz Körner nachtanken..









Irgendwie gibt es von mir nie Bilder..  


Schöne Woche @ all


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heute in den Nordvogesen:
> Anhang anzeigen 389911 Anhang anzeigen 389912 Anhang anzeigen 389913


Knapp verfehlt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Mai 2015)

Ihr werdet auch immer mehr...


----------



## titzy (26. Mai 2015)

Mit @cubation und @vectordonkey auf Tour erlebt man immer was!
So erst neulich über Pfingsten in Meklenburg Vorpommern, Raum Müritz.

Geht schon mal so los, das wir bei unsere Anreise auf fatbiktauglich EVP Fahrradständer treffen! 




*Man haben die im Osten schon weit im vorraus geplant!*

Wer denkt man brauche im Flachland kein Fatbike, weit gefehlt!




*Bedarf glaub ich keiner weiteren Erklärung, nachdem vielleicht 20% der Wege genau so aussahen!*

Oben am Käflingsberg von @cubation: _"Ich glaub ich hab ne Schraube verloren!"_




*Klar, ist ja fix gelöst! Hat auch genau die eine Abfahrt gehalten!*

Dabei sollte man noch erwähnen, die Hinteradbremse war die einzige funktionierende Bremse am Rad!
Aufgrund von Gewichtsoptimierungen wurden vorne die Bremsbelege vor Reiseantritt entfernt.
Da dort noch eine Schraube vorhanden war, konnte also da eine entwendet werden damit der Spass am Heck wieder funktioniert:




*Hier die vordere Leichtbaubremse!*

Na dann kann es ja weiter gehen auf sandigsten Wegen!





Dem Sonnenuntergang, sowie unserem Schlafplatz entgegen:








*Hier mal der Blick aus dem Schlafzimmerfenster!*

Jungs, das waren 2 super Tage mit euch!
Ich habe es (fast) nicht bereut mit dem Fatty gefahren zu sein! Lediglich als sich hinten der Schleicher einstellte auf der Rückfahrt, kamen wehmütige Gedanken auf. Aber nach dem 5. nach pumpen hab ich dann doch nachgegeben und mal den Schlauch gewechselt! Alle 5 km anhalten macht wenig Laune, wenn man noch 80 vor sich hat!


----------



## Optimizer (26. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Knapp verfehlt!?


Tja....aber ich hatte die andere Tour ja eh schon länger geplant.


----------



## CaseOnline (26. Mai 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ist der Bulldozer vom Nachbarn. Der Pflock hatte gut 1,5-2cm Durchmesser - mit der Milch wäre das recht spannend geworden...  War zum Glück nicht so weit von zu Hause - 2-3km.



So, es ist dann doch noch Bildmaterial im Internet gefunden worden...  Hier der Übeltäter:






Und so wurde er fachmännisch entfernt:


----------



## bamtobam1979 (27. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibt es von mir nie Bilder..
> 
> 
> Schöne Woche @ all



Besser???


----------



## shibby68 (27. Mai 2015)

Diesmal so überhaupt keine Trails, keine knackigen Abfahrten, keine lustigen Hüpfer aber wisst ihr wat.....
lustig wars trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gertschi (27. Mai 2015)

Vatertagswochenende am Lago ...





















Grüße


----------



## darkJST (28. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß man fragt des net, aber was issn der erste für einer? Bei mir gehts nächste woche hin.


----------



## madone (28. Mai 2015)

Fahrt in den Frühling ... der Schnee verabschiedet sich

Karwendeltal:



Karwendelhaus hatte auch noch zu ... aber dafür war wenig los



Am Sattel ... noch reltiv frisch








Schön wars ... mag das Radel gar nicht in die Sommerpause schicken





Sorry ob der Bilderflut ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Fahrt in den Frühling ... der Schnee verabschiedet sich



Sauber, Du konntest es Dir nicht nehmen lassen.


----------



## madone (28. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sauber, Du konntest es Dir nicht nehmen lassen.


Ja wenn sich mal was im Hirn festgesetzt hat ist es zu spät
Oben wars recht sulzig und nur bergab fahrbar, zum Sattel hoch war schieben angesagt.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)

Fatbike and Ski wäre ja noch möglich, wenn ich das so sehen


----------



## loui-w (28. Mai 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 388715
> 
> Ende eines Nightrides....



Da musste ich sofort wieder an die Fatbike Tour in Heidelberg denken


----------



## gertschi (28. Mai 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich weiß man fragt des net, aber was issn der erste für einer? Bei mir gehts nächste woche hin.


Hi, warum soll man nicht fragen ?  

es ist der Trail vom Rifugio Nino Pernici zum Bocca di Saval und dann evtl. weiter mit Bild/Trial zwei, zurück zum Ledro. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uvrknuvaqmfimjcb

oder so   




Viel Spass euch und Grüße


----------



## Rommos (28. Mai 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Ja wenn sich mal was im Hirn festgesetzt hat ist es zu spät
> Oben wars recht sulzig und nur bergab fahrbar, zum Sattel hoch war schieben angesagt.



Da waren doch in der Gegend bestimmt schon viele nette Gesetzeshüter und G7-Beschützer unterwegs - die hätten dir doch bestimmt beim Schieben geholfen


----------



## madone (28. Mai 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Da waren doch in der Gegend bestimmt schon viele nette Gesetzeshüter und G7-Beschützer unterwegs - die hätten dir doch bestimmt beim Schieben geholfen


Die hatten meinen Stammparkplatz besetzt hab mich beschwert aber das hat nix geholfen. "da kommen noch ein paar Dienstfahrzeuge und die brauchen auch noch Platz"
Was für ein Aufwand ... hab heute sicher 500 Polizeifahrzeuge zwischen Garmisch und Mittenwald gesehn, echt abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (29. Mai 2015)

Auf einem jungen Flowtrail kurz vor dem letzten, von der Lichtung in einen Hohlweg übergehenden Teil...

Obwohl ich kein Springmeister bin und auch nicht werden will, macht das doch auch über diverse Kicker Spaß. Das Bucksaw unterstützt diese Spielereien wunderbar...


----------



## Optimizer (30. Mai 2015)

Gartenarbeit mal anderes definiert:







Wer den Stylepolizeifehler findet, darf ihn behalten...


----------



## jim-beam (30. Mai 2015)

Geile Schuhe !!!


----------



## ushindi (30. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wer den Stylepolizeifehler findet, darf ihn behalten...



Deine Schuhe passen nicht zur Vorbau Farbe


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Mai 2015)

Ich denke,im Garten wartet noch viel Arbeit auf dich!


----------



## Optimizer (31. Mai 2015)

Ich bin in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages gerutscht. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr hier auf das Sternchen drücken würdet:


----------



## Knusberflogge (31. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich bin in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages gerutscht. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr hier auf das Sternchen drücken würdet



Ehrensache! Anhänger des schmeichelnden Schuhwerkes halten zusammen


----------



## cherokee190 (31. Mai 2015)

Moin, moin,
nach über 2 Wochen Zwangspause endlich mal wieder auf fetten Reifen unterwegs 





Gestern habe ich noch eine Forca Sattelstütze montiert und heute mal so etwas zum ersten Mal ausprobiert. Eine wirklich gute Sache, war eigentlich für ein anderes Bike gedacht, wird aber nun wohl am Mooni verbleiben dürfen .





Heute war ich größtenteils auf durchgeweichten Böden unterwegs und musste feststellen das der Lou mit 0,5bar im Wiegetritt nur mit Traktionsproblemen zu kämpfen hat. Unterwegs abgelassen, so das mit dem Handballen der Reifen ca 50% eingedrückt werden kann, brachte Abhilfe. Leider konnte ich zu Hause den Druck nicht messen, da meine SKS Standpumpe nun leider nicht's mehr anzeigt .


----------



## F7 Uli (31. Mai 2015)

Abenteuer Velothon 2015 .Die 60km Runde mit einem 30er Schnitt beendet . Die Gesichter der Rennradfahrer waren schon......... Aber sie haben durch die Abrollmusik der Schwalbe Jumbo Jims schön Abstand gehalten . Also ein Fät kann nicht nur Schlamm sonder auch schnell )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Mai 2015)

Du Tier,würde ich nie schaffen!


----------



## shibby68 (31. Mai 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 391524 Abenteuer Velothon 2015 .Die 60km Runde mit einem 30er Schnitt beendet . Die Gesichter der Rennradfahrer waren schon......... Aber sie haben durch die Abrollmusik der Schwalbe Jumbo Jims schön Abstand gehalten . Also ein Fät kann nicht nur Schlamm sonder auch schnell )


Unglaubliche Leistung ! Fatten Respekt


----------



## eri1 (31. Mai 2015)

Sehr Geil Respekt
Das steht auch noch auf meinem 5 Jahres Plan. Wenn nur der sch....  schwere Körper nicht wäre


----------



## caponedd (31. Mai 2015)

... (m)ein "Silberrücken" in "freier Wildbahn":


 

... unterwegs mit einem anderen "Waldbewohner".

Die Blicke der anderen (und auch die Sprüche) sind UNBEZAHLBAR!!


----------



## ushindi (31. Mai 2015)

caponedd schrieb:


> ... (m)ein "Silberrücken" in "freier Wildbahn"
> Die Blicke der anderen (und auch die Sprüche) sind UNBEZAHLBAR!!



Ist ja auch ein geiles Geschoss der "silberne Rücken"


----------



## Knusberflogge (31. Mai 2015)

@F7 Uli  Gratuliere, hät ich von der Laufleistung nicht geschafft.




caponedd schrieb:


> ... (m)ein "Silberrücken" in "freier Wildbahn":
> ...



Was fliegt mir da auf dem Schild ins Auge: "Kleinzschachwitz"  . Dann sende ich hiermit elbflorenz´sche Grüße von MEI nach DD  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caponedd (31. Mai 2015)

ushindi schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein geiles Geschoss der "silberne Rücken"


Danke.
Du bist doch auch auf so'nem mattem Bomber unterwegs!?



Knusberflogge schrieb:


> @F7 Uli  Gratuliere, hät ich von der Laufleistung nicht geschafft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Grüsse geb ich doch gern zurück.
Ich verfolge schon seit geraumer Zeit die Entwicklung hier bei den Dicken.
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin hat mich Deine Story zum SCOOP hier und bei FAT-bike.de in meiner Entscheidung fürs DOUBLE stark beeinflusst!
Und ein örtlicher Händler für so ein Geschoss ist sicher nicht zu verachten.


----------



## ushindi (31. Mai 2015)

bin ich. Meiner ist vor ca 1 Woche gekommen und muß morgen dringend geputzt werden


----------



## Wbs_70 (31. Mai 2015)

mit dem Fettrad in Indien unterwegs, im schnee:

http://www.untold.in/insearchofthestorm/


----------



## Riffer (31. Mai 2015)

@F7 Uli: mächtige Leistung!!! 
Und nicht einmal mit Slicks. Irre, ich versuche gerade, mir vorzustellen, was langsam ich gewesen wäre...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin schon echt CC-lastig mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, aber einen 30er Schnitt auf 60km...? 
Von wieviel Hm sprechen wir hier?


----------



## Bumble (31. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon echt CC-lastig mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, aber einen 30er Schnitt auf 60km...?
> Von wieviel Hm sprechen wir hier?


Bergab schaff ich den Schnitt eventuell auch


----------



## BigJohn (31. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon echt CC-lastig mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, aber einen 30er Schnitt auf 60km...?
> Von wieviel Hm sprechen wir hier?


Gute hundert


----------



## honkori (31. Mai 2015)

Hehe...das ist jetzt aber gemein.
Wir armen Berliner haben einfach keine Berge...
Seit dem 1. Januar bin ick 120 Stunden gestrampelt -> 2095 km -> aber nur 6005 HM...also liebe Mitleser, stopft euch die Taschen mit Sand voll und bringts uns beim nächsten Berlin Besuch mit. 
Wär doch jelacht, wenn wa so keen schicken und hohen Berch hinkriejen. 


ciiaooo


----------



## Pugy (31. Mai 2015)

caponedd schrieb:


> ... (m)ein "Silberrücken" in "freier Wildbahn":
> 
> ... unterwegs mit einem anderen "Waldbewohner".
> 
> Die Blicke der anderen (und auch die Sprüche) sind UNBEZAHLBAR!!



Und in Pillnitz habt ihr wegen dem Dicken lieber die Autofähre genommen.


----------



## caponedd (1. Juni 2015)

... da war ein aufmerksamer Beobachter unterwegs.
Stell Dir die Schlagzeile vor:
"Fatbike bringt Elbfähre zum Kentern!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (1. Juni 2015)

Für den 30er Schnitt hast du eine gute Gruppe erwischt oder

Und lass mich raten ... Sie haben dich nichtmal nach vorne in den Wind geschickt weil das zu peinlich gewesen wäre


----------



## Optimizer (1. Juni 2015)

Danke für's Voten! Hat geklappt, mal wieder ein "fattes" Foto des Tages!


----------



## trial_neuling (1. Juni 2015)

Passend zum Kindertag.


----------



## titzy (2. Juni 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Von wieviel Hm sprechen wir hier?


Hier kannst du dir das Höhenprofil der 120km Runde vom letzten Jahr anschauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/race-n-marathon-2014.672324/page-4#post-11997452.

@F7 Uli na dann Glückwunsch, hat ja doch bei dir für die 3 vorne gereicht. 
Hab mich gerade auch echt gefragt, wie das letztes Jahr bei mir mit dem schweren Hobel ging. 
Das On-One war ja zu dem Zeitpunkt laut den Bildern noch komplett stock, bis auf die X5 Kurbel, Hüsker Dü und die 13F drin, nicht zu vergleichen mit der Agilität und dem Komm+vor des akktuellen Aufbaues vom Race-Fatty.


----------



## F7 Uli (2. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank  an alle für die Glückwünsche .Hat richtig Spaß gemacht . Vielleicht ,wenn sich ein paar Fätbiker für nächstes Jahr finden , könnte man ja ein Fat Team ins Leben rufen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Juni 2015)

Aber nicht mit einem,der nen 30er Schnitt fährt!


----------



## Fatster (3. Juni 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank  an alle für die Glückwünsche .Hat richtig Spaß gemacht . Vielleicht ,wenn sich ein paar Fätbiker für nächstes Jahr finden , könnte man ja ein Fat Team ins Leben rufen.




Hy @F7 Uli ,

das ist jetzt zwar keine verbindliche Zusage - kann es in Anbetracht der Zeitspanne seriöserweise auch gar nicht sein - aber ganz ehrlich: Durch deine Bilder bin ich SOWAS von angefressen von der Idee eines Street-Fat-Teams; ich hab's auf meiner want-to-do-list für 2016 ganz oben! 

Mach doch einfach in Abhängigkeit davon, wie und in welchem Rahmen Du so eine Team-Teilnahme aufziehen willst, paar Wochen vorher nochmal einen eigenen Faden hier auf und dann: schaumama 


Grüße aus dem wilden Süden


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juni 2015)

Ich versuche mir gerade vorzustellen, freiwillig 60km durch die Stadt zu radeln. Und das noch auf ner Gummikuh und ohne Steigungen/Gefälle.  Bei mir steht mit dicken Reifen immer der Spaß im Vordergrund. In der Stadt bin ich mit anderen Rädern schon genug unterwegs.


----------



## madone (3. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich versuche mir gerade vorzustellen, freiwillig 60km durch die Stadt zu radeln. Und das noch auf ner Gummikuh und ohne Steigungen/Gefälle.  Bei mir steht mit dicken Reifen immer der Spaß im Vordergrund. In der Stadt bin ich mit anderen Rädern schon genug unterwegs.


Rennradler ärgern find ich schon spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (3. Juni 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Rennradler ärgern find ich schon spaßig


Das wäre für mich auch der einzigste Ansporn. Ick sage ooch: schaumama


----------



## titzy (3. Juni 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Rennradler ärgern find ich schon spaßig


Bei Bedarf könnte ich mich auch als Zugpferdchen (und ggf. außerhalb der Wertung) anbieten, aber da ists ja noch lange hin bis die Wiederholung ansteht!


----------



## neonel (3. Juni 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf könnte ich mich auch als Zugpferdchen (und ggf. außerhalb der Wertung) anbieten, aber da ists ja noch lange hin bis die Wiederholung ansteht!


Aber nur für die 120km-Runde, gelle?!


----------



## titzy (3. Juni 2015)

neonel schrieb:


> Aber nur für die 120km-Runde, gelle?!


Richtig, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen! Die wäre zu bevorzugen, da sie ein besseres GA1 Training ab gibt! 
Wäre aber nicht unbedingt ein muss, nur für die 60km Strasse zahle ich dann definitiv kein Geld!


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (4. Juni 2015)

unterwegs an der oberen adria


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (4. Juni 2015)

Heute mal auf der Strava-Segmente Jagd gewesen, und 1-2 leckere Neues entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2015)

Heut auch mal wieder die Kamera eingesteckt. Mein Freund hat mal die Farbe im ExUranstollen aufgeladen 






Da alle Rodelbahnrunterfahrbilder machen, fahren wir die Rodelbahn lieber hoch...ist eh kontrollierter als anders rum 













Und noch ein letztes Bier vor Sonnenuntergang am Hausberg...Traumwettertag bestens genutzt 






G.


----------



## loui-w (4. Juni 2015)

Nach einer kleinen Pause durfte mein Dickes heute wieder mal ein paar Trails fahren


----------



## Der_Christopher (5. Juni 2015)

Letzten Sonntag, 56km in Dassel.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (5. Juni 2015)

heute von novigrad aus nach porec und funtana, bei 34 grad. überhaupt der 121er weg (istria-bike.com) ist klasse, viel auf schotter am meer entlang.


----------



## smart-IN (5. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön!
Ich nehm ab nächster Woche mal die eine oder andere Ecke rund um Valalta/Rovinj unter die Stollen.


----------



## ushindi (5. Juni 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag, 56km in Dassel.



rasiert man sich beim Fat Bike fahren nicht mehr die Beine?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Nö, man rasiert die Pseudodick-Dackelschneider aka XC-Renner.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (5. Juni 2015)

smart-IN schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Ich nehm ab nächster Woche mal die eine oder andere Ecke rund um Valalta/Rovinj unter die Stollen.


ich wünsch dir auch so ein geiles wetter! die "istrer" haben sich mächtig ins zeug gelegt, die tourenauswahl ist spitze! nördlich von novigrad braucht man karte/gps, südlich ist viel besser ausgeschildert, da gehts auch ohne.

lg, hamsti


----------



## Der_Christopher (5. Juni 2015)

ushindi schrieb:


> rasiert man sich beim Fat Bike fahren nicht mehr die Beine?


Für rasierte Beine sind meine Reifen 3"-3,5" zu breit, bin also befreit.


----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392850


Is das das Zeichen für: Ich hab mein Handy vergessen und muss mal telefonieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart-IN (5. Juni 2015)

Danke Hamsterbacke!  Wird eher ne gemütliche Geschichte. Frauchen hat ihr Radl noch nicht so lang und muss sich erst mal wieder an alles gewöhnen. Außerdem haben wir den Urlaub dringend nötig und Valalta ist ja weniger als reines Bikerziel bekannt... 

Hier noch ein Alibibild - ist ja immerhin der Thread übers unterwegs sein - morgen Früh um sechs geht's los.


----------



## skaster (5. Juni 2015)

Bestes Wetter im Ruhrpott





OK, ein bisschen zu warm vielleicht.


----------



## shibby68 (5. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön wo ist dat?


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)

ushindi schrieb:


> rasiert man sich beim Fat Bike fahren nicht mehr die Beine?


hör auf, natürlich nicht


----------



## skaster (5. Juni 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Sehr schön wo ist dat?


Isenbügel Grenze Kettwig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2015)

ushindi schrieb:


> rasiert man sich beim Fat Bike fahren nicht mehr die Beine?



Logo!  
Vielleicht nicht beim DH, aber sonst.  

Kommt natürlich KaGGe, wenn du "frisch rasiert" dann bergauf Strafzettel für's Falschparken bekommst und Wurzel schlägst, weil du nicht vorankommst.


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Juni 2015)

Zwei Fatboy`s  in Finale Ligure 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Leider sind wir schon wieder zurück vom Radel-Urlaub in Ligurien


----------



## Der_Christopher (6. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Is das das Zeichen für: Ich hab mein Handy vergessen und muss mal telefonieren ?


Das Wischhandy lag sicher verschlüsselt im Auto.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaka_(Zeichen)
Irgendwie surft man auf nem Fettrad ja auch durch die Gegend.^^


----------



## F7 Uli (6. Juni 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 391524 Abenteuer Velothon 2015 .Die 60km Runde mit einem 30er Schnitt beendet . Die Gesichter der Rennradfahrer waren schon......... Aber sie haben durch die Abrollmusik der Schwalbe Jumbo Jims schön Abstand gehalten . Also ein Fät kann nicht nur Schlamm sonder auch schnell )


Also nochmals Danke für euere Gefällt und Gewinner Punkte . Nach einigen Post anfragen wird das nächstes Jahr wohl ein Fätbike Bike Team  auf 60 km geben . Mal schauen, vielleicht kann man darüber auf dem Fatbike Jam an der Ostsee am 12.9 philosophieren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Juni 2015)

Sooo, wir waren heute im Wuppertal bei Solingen unterwegs. Quote: 4 Fatbikes (@Vighor, @Duke_do, @Fatty55 & myself) und 3 Schmale, Fatbike-Nextie-Quote 75%)




@Vighor im Uphill Modus, auf Anraten von @hoodride haben wir die Lawinenrucksäcke eingepackt (in Anbetracht der Höhe von max. 200m ü. NN.)




@Fatty55 und @Vighor uphill




Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Brücke für solche Schwergewichte zugelassen ist...




75% Nextie und Bluto Quote




Oh Schreck, @Der Kokopelli will mit dem Turner durchbrennen...




beim Leitplanken-Downhill




@Duke_do and myself




@Vighor in DH Modus





Es hat riesig Spaß gemacht, Solingen ist ein Trailparadies. Obwohl man sich nur zwischen 50-200 Metern überm Meer bewegt, sind die Uphills teilweise mörderisch, die Downhills knackig und die Trails wunderbar. Das Ganze eingebettet in eine idyllische Modelleisenbahn-Landschaft. Die Truppe supernett - wie so oft (bei den Fatbikern sowieso)... Am Ende lecker Kuchen rundete den Super-Tag ab (nein, davon haben wir kein Bild gemacht)...

PS: Das Turner wird bald richtig schön... ich hab das neue Hinterrad gesehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön, da wäre ich dann gerne mal dabei, wenn i.O.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da wäre ich dann gerne mal dabei, wenn i.O.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da wäre ich dann gerne mal dabei, wenn i.O.


und @Fibbs79

Na klar, ich habe gleich gedacht, dass das ein ideales Revier für ein Fatbiketreffen wäre. Da lohnt sich auch eine längere Anreise und eine Übernachtung  Ich nehme das gerne mal in die Hand, wenn genug Interesse besteht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juni 2015)

Dann muss Canyon nur noch liefern


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2015)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich bring noch @Optimizer mit, dann lohnt sich die weite Anreise erst recht


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2015)

Je mehr, je fättehr..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juni 2015)




----------



## bikebecker (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Dicker Mann auf Dickem Rad





Mal wieder im Taunus.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## chriiss (7. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dicker Mann auf Dickem Rad
> 
> ...



Ob wir uns doch endlich mal über die Füße fahren werden....?! Halte immer brav Ausschau.

------

Und DANKE für die vielen Likes zu meinem Bild oben. War eben ganz erstaunt.


----------



## Vighor (7. Juni 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und DANKE für die vielen Likes zu meinem Bild oben. War eben ganz erstaunt.


Wir sind ja nicht in nem Hobbyfotografie Forum und sehen dann bei schönen Motiven mit der rosaroten Fatbike Brille über Bearbeitungsfehler hinweg


----------



## CaseOnline (7. Juni 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Oh Schreck, @Der Kokopelli will mit dem Turner durchbrennen...



Harald, nachdem Du ja ein sehr leichtes Borealis mit "Tuning"-Bluto fährst - wie hat Dir das Turner gefallen? Insbesondere in Bezug auf die Abstimmung zwischen Hinterbau und Gabel?


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Juni 2015)

Moin,
eigentlich war das Wetter heute früh viel zu schön um in den noch fast dunklen Wald zu verschwinden ...





Aber in Strandnähe ist bei diesem Wetter doch mit bedeutend mehr Zulauf zu rechnen als im einsamen Wald Sonntag früh um 07:30 ...





nach ca 3 Std. Entspannung ...





war dann noch genug Zeit für einen kleinen Strandbesuch mit der Frau am Sonntag Nachmittag


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Juni 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Harald, nachdem Du ja ein sehr leichtes Borealis mit "Tuning"-Bluto fährst - wie hat Dir das Turner gefallen? Insbesondere in Bezug auf die Abstimmung zwischen Hinterbau und Gabel?


Ich bin es ja nur gaanz kurz gefahren. Deswegen, und weil es mir vom Rahmen her zu groß und vom Lenker her zu schmal ist, kann ich wirklich kein qualifiziertes Urteil abgeben. Es fühlt sich jedenfalls gewöhnungsbedürftig an, wenn sich jetzt plötzlich zusätzlich zu den dicken Reifen noch der Hinterbau bewegt. Zusammenspiel Gabel-Hinterbau fand ich okay, soweit ich es testen konnte. 
Wegen Gewicht: Obwohl @Vighor gesagt hat, dass es knapp über 14kg wiegt, hat es sich im Lupftest recht leicht angefühlt. Und beim Downhill und ich Sachen Extra-Traktion bringt es bestimmt Vorteile. Aber für mich ist das nix, ich bin sehr sehr happy mit dem Echo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (7. Juni 2015)

Berliner Avus mit Fäääten Bikes


----------



## Vighor (7. Juni 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich bin es ja nur gaanz kurz gefahren. Deswegen, und weil es mir vom Rahmen her zu groß und vom Lenker her zu schmal ist, kann ich wirklich kein qualifiziertes Urteil abgeben. Es fühlt sich jedenfalls gewöhnungsbedürftig an, wenn sich jetzt plötzlich zusätzlich zu den dicken Reifen noch der Hinterbau bewegt. Zusammenspiel Gabel-Hinterbau fand ich okay, soweit ich es testen konnte.
> Wegen Gewicht: Obwohl @Vighor gesagt hat, dass es knapp über 14kg wiegt, hat es sich im Lupftest recht leicht angefühlt. Und beim Downhill und ich Sachen Extra-Traktion bringt es bestimmt Vorteile. Aber für mich ist das nix, ich bin sehr sehr happy mit dem Echo.


Muss ich korrigieren, Harald sagte das es leicht ist und hab ihn da angegeben das das KK deutlich über 14kg wiegt. Gewogen wird aber nachdem ich den entgültigen Dropper eingebaut habe, erwarte aber das es über 15kg bleibt. 
Das Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem Nicolai und Muru macht aber die Federung auf dem Trail bergab wieder gut. Vor allem die längeren die wir im Taunus und der Pfalz gefahren sind gingen mir mit dem Nicolai immer auf die Waden (Bei der Rodalbentour hatte ich am Ende sogar nen Wadenkrampf). Gestern konnte ich die Trails schneller fahren und hatte keine probleme mit den Waden.

Die Bluto ist übrigens auf 140psi, Dämpfer hab ich noch nichts an geänderd. Vielleicht kann die Bluto mit weniger Druck aber mit Rucksack und allem kommen ich auf  115 bis 120 kg. Da ist Harald im Vergleich ein Fliegengewicht 


Ohh, Heute kurze Runde nach dem Umbau:


----------



## michi3 (7. Juni 2015)

so muß das, sehr geiles Turner, Raw mit schwarz, perfekt


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Muss ich korrigieren, Harald sagte das es leicht ist und hab ihn da angegeben das das KK deutlich über 14kg wiegt. Gewogen wird aber nachdem ich den entgültigen Dropper eingebaut habe, erwarte aber das es über 15kg bleibt.
> Das Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem Nicolai und Muru macht aber die Federung auf dem Trail bergab wieder gut. Vor allem die längeren die wir im Taunus und der Pfalz gefahren sind gingen mir mit dem Nicolai immer auf die Waden (Bei der Rodalbentour hatte ich am Ende sogar nen Wadenkrampf). Gestern konnte ich die Trails schneller fahren und hatte keine probleme mit den Waden.
> 
> Die Bluto ist übrigens auf 140psi, Dämpfer hab ich noch nichts an geänderd. Vielleicht kann die Bluto mit weniger Druck aber mit Rucksack und allem kommen ich auf  115 bis 120 kg. Da ist Harald im Vergleich ein Fliegengewicht
> ...



Sehr schönes Teil!

Wo hast Du das gute Stück denn her bzw. wo kann man mal einen validen Euro-Preis finden?


----------



## Vighor (7. Juni 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Teil!
> 
> Wo hast Du das gute Stück denn her bzw. wo kann man mal einen validen Euro-Preis finden?


Kann ich dir sagen, weiss jetzt zwar nicht ob das laut Forum-Regel darf (Sonst hat fabeymer ja nen Radiergummie in der Hand )
Mein lokaler Händler ist der Niederländische Importeur für Turner. Seine Webseite ist www.bikeboutique.eu aber ich kauf bei dem so viel das ich nen Spezialpreis bekommen habe. Die eigentliche Importfirma ist www.fooh.eu .


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen, weiss jetzt zwar nicht ob das laut Forum-Regel darf (Sonst hat fabeymer ja nen Radiergummie in der Hand )
> Mein lokaler Händler ist der Niederländische Importeur für Turner. Seine Webseite ist www.bikeboutique.eu aber ich kauf bei dem so viel das ich nen Spezialpreis bekommen habe. Die eigentliche Importfirma ist www.fooh.eu .



Danke!
In deren Webshop findet man das gute Stück leider auch nicht. Hast Du den Rahmen einzeln gekauft und falls ja - kennst Du den regulären Preis?


----------



## Vighor (7. Juni 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Danke!
> In deren Webshop findet man das gute Stück leider auch nicht. Hast Du den Rahmen einzeln gekauft und falls ja - kennst Du den regulären Preis?


Ja, hab nur den Rahmen gekauft. Den normalen Preis kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, ist abhängig vom Dollar aber wird mit fox dampfer schon mehr als 3000,- euro sein.


----------



## hw_doc (8. Juni 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ja, hab nur den Rahmen gekauft. Den normalen Preis kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, ist abhängig vom Dollar aber wird mit fox dampfer schon mehr als 3000,- euro sein.



Hmpfff, hab's befürchtet... Ob das Teil jemals in den "Sale" gehen wird?
Also nicht noch weitere geile Bildern posten, bitte!


----------



## titzy (8. Juni 2015)

Wer ist hier denn wieder falsch unterwegs?




Richtig! Es sind wie immer die Anderen mit den dünnen Pellen! 




Denn es ging ja auch hier ...




... und dort entlag ...




... zu diesem ostalgischen Ziel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (8. Juni 2015)

Kinder am Sonntag: Papa, wir haben Ferien! Fahren wir nicht fort?

Ich denke: Mist, habe Sack viel Arbeit und keine Zeit! Nur wie mache ich das den Mädels klar 
Idee, das würden Sie ja sowieso nicht machen 
Vorschlag: Ok, aber nur wenn wir mit dem Fahrrad fahren 

Kinder 9 & 12 Jahre: Beratschlagen und verkünden am Montag Abend. 
OK, aber wir wollen nach Österreich!

Papa : was nun? Wie denn, wo denn, was denn???

Jetzt ging der Stress erst richtig los: Gepäck am Mann (Frau) ist ja klar, aber es müsste noch ne Möglichkeit her die Mädels körperlich zu entlasten, ist ja ihre erste Mehrtagestour und sie wissen nicht was das heißt.
Ok, habe ja noch nen Gepäckanhänger im Laden stehen, nur ist der eben nur für Spielzeug Naben 135mm ausgelegt 
Idee: der muss umgebaut werden , gedacht getan. 
Dienstag Früh, Freund kontaktieren: (ihm alles erzählt, selber begeisterter MTB Fahrer) brauch von Dir bis heute ABEND noch einen Anhänger umgebaut  
Freund: "Du bist ja lustig", Ok komme nachher mal vorbei! 
Ich: dem Freund meine Pläne für den Umbau erklärt 
Er: so einfach geht das nicht (Perfektionist), ich lasse mir mal etwas einfallen

Dienstag 12Uhr Mittag: Freund taucht mit der Umgebauten Deichsel und einer passenden Steckachse, des Hängers wieder im Laden auf "Auf die schnelle ging es nicht besser" 
Ich:  sieht aus als wäre es von Weber selber gemacht!

Nun stand dem ganzen also nichts mehr im Wege. Mittwoch in der Früh ging es also los auf die Abenteuerfahrt!
Plan war jeden Tag so um die 50km zu fahren, dann wären wir am Samstag im Laufe des Tages in Salzburg, sollten so 200km sein und können am Sonntag wieder mit der Bahn gemütlich zurück in die Heimat 
Allerdings kam es anders, da ich doch noch ein paar wichtige Arbeiten zu erledigen hatte, kamen wir erst gegen 11.30uhr los. Ok, gibt es heute eben nur ne kleine Etappe.

Denkste:
1. Tag 68km
2. Tag 79km
3. Tag 63km und Ankunft 15.30uhr in Salzburg (210km)
Salzburg per Fuß erkunden, sich bei der Bahn um ne Heimfahrt kümmern......ok, nur noch ne Möglichkeit für Samstag bekommen mit den Bikes wieder heimzukommen!

Samstag in München angekommen hieß es nochmal 38km zurück nach Hause radeln!

Ich ziehe hiermit den Hut vor den Mädels, es waren insgesamt 248km und 1680hm in 4Tagen 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Da schaut er:"das nennt man Lady Power"


 



 


Hoffe habe Euch nicht zu sehr damit belästigt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juni 2015)

Coole Family!


----------



## shibby68 (8. Juni 2015)

MTsports schrieb:


> Kinder am Sonntag: Papa, wir haben Ferien! Fahren wir nicht fort?



tolle aktion. stimmige familie, top bikes.
paar details zum anhänger wären fein. sieht für "mal eben gebaut" sehr gut aus


----------



## ColdBlood (8. Juni 2015)

jau der Anhänger würde mich auch interessieren da bei mir nur achsmontage in frage kommt


----------



## MTsports (8. Juni 2015)

Danke Euch!

Was genau möchtet ihr zum/vom Anhänger wissen?


----------



## ColdBlood (8. Juni 2015)

Modell und Gewicht wäre interessant und ob man vllt deinen Kumpel überreden kann dann auch eine passende Deichsel zu bauen, natürlich gegen entsprechende Entlohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (8. Juni 2015)

Der Hänger ist ein Weber Monoporter, wiegt in der Serie 5,75kg (nach dem Umbau Car. 500g mehr)!
Beladen darf man ihn laut Weber mit 20kg, bei mir war er laut Waage zum Schluss mit 43kg bepackt 
Ein weiterer Vorteil bei diesem Hänger ist, er ist abschließbar und kann somit auch nicht einfach gestohlen werden und er ist etwas gefedert.

Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du auch diesen haben, allerdings möchte mein Spezl den Hänger zuvor noch etwas modifizieren!
Hast Du Steckachse hinten?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Juni 2015)

super Tour


----------



## eri1 (8. Juni 2015)

Moin
Am Sonntag war ich mit dem fatten Ding mal in Oberhof den t-wood Trail testen



 

 



Geht super 
Nächsten Samstag schau ich mir mal Schöneck an


----------



## Lenne-Blade (8. Juni 2015)

Mal ne zügige Asphaltrunde gedreht.
Der Bfl rollt gut, allerdings mag er keine Schräglage, recht störrisch das Gummi.
Ob es an dem recht schmalen Lenker (660mm) liegt, muss ich noch austesten.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Juni 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Der Bfl rollt gut, allerdings mag er keine Schräglage, recht störrisch das Gummi.
> Ob es an dem recht schmalen Lenker (660mm) liegt, muss ich noch austesten.


Das kann auch an den Felgen liegen. Der BFL fährt sich mich Clownshoes auf Asphalt recht eigenwillig.


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das kann auch an den Felgen liegen. Der BFL fährt sich mich Clownshoes auf Asphalt recht eigenwillig.



Auf Rolling Darryls hat der BFL ebenfalls so seine Macken.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (8. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Info. 
Fahr die breiten noch nicht so lange, wollte die BFL auch noch auf den originalen testen. 
Wie der Lou auf der CS aussieht juckt mir auch in den Fingern. 
Schlauchlos steht auch noch auf m Zettel...
Wenn ich nur mehr Zeit hätte


----------



## hw_doc (8. Juni 2015)

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch ein Link zu ein paar fetten Hängerachsen, bin ich neulich drüber gestopert*:
http://www.robertaxleproject.com/products/

(*als ich feststellen musste, dass es auf dem Zubehörmarkt offenbar keine Standard-HR-Achsen für Fatbikes gibt)


----------



## honkori (8. Juni 2015)

MTsports schrieb:


> Kinder am Sonntag: Papa, wir haben Ferien! Fahren wir nicht fort?



Hehe...unglaublich !!!! 

ciiaooo


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (9. Juni 2015)

Letzte Woche: Kurztrip nach Südtirol! Die Bikes fühlten sich sehr wohl!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Juni 2015)

Nicht die Hammerlandschaft, aber unterwegs war ich heute abend 



​


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2015)

Die Lackierung gefällt, aber der Lenker geht nicht an mich. 

------------------


OnTour..


----------



## zoomer (11. Juni 2015)

Das sind aber leckere Trails ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juni 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Lackierung gefällt, aber der Lenker geht nicht an mich.


Du bist keine Muschi, geht nicht in die Kommune, schreibe keine Kolumne. Aber das Fätty-Monopoly hast du trotzdem gewonnen, schöne Bilder!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2015)

Du verwirrst mich.    Aber Danke.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Juni 2015)

Der Lenker ist wirklich ganz sehr Geschmackssache ;-)


----------



## cluso (11. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Nicht die Hammerlandschaft, aber unterwegs war ich heute abend ​



Jetzt kommt schon wieder nur ein Bild vom Lenker...ich will jetzt mal das ganze Rad sehen...Herrschaftzseiten *grmmblblblb*


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Juni 2015)

Mit den weißen Felgen will ich euch das nicht antun ;-)


----------



## piazza (12. Juni 2015)

Tu es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Juni 2015)

Du hast es nicht anders gewollt 



​


----------



## MTsports (12. Juni 2015)

Nur die weißen Felgen würde ich noch tauschen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Juni 2015)

Danke für Deine Anteilnahme


----------



## Fatster (12. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht anders gewollt
> 
> 
> 
> ​



saugeil!


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht anders gewollt
> 
> 
> 
> ​


100 punkte. verschärft.


----------



## cluso (12. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinn was aus dieser grauen...äh...schwarzen Maus geworden ist.

Absoluter Hingucker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (12. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Mit den weißen Felgen will ich euch das nicht antun ;-)



so schlimm finde ich die weißen Felgen gar nicht.
passen mMn ganz gut.


----------



## cherokee190 (12. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht anders gewollt
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wobei ich mir die Felgen in pink & blau bestimmt nicht verkneifen könnte ..... Klasse gemacht und Lob an den Lackierer


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juni 2015)

gegen die räder kann ich zwar gerade nicht anstinken, aber...






ein felt im kornbett lalalaa...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Juni 2015)

Erzgebirgsrunde,  am Kranichsee,  Talsperre Carlsfeld. 









Grüße Franky​


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juni 2015)

Der Style von @SYN-CROSSIS  Lenker weckt bei mir einige positive Retro-Gedanken von vor gut 25 Jahren





...und auch hier ran...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Juni 2015)

Unten sind Kuwaharastrings , ähnlich , aber von der Technik doch anders . Wann kommen endlich diese Lackierungen zurück , jedes Bike war dadurch ohne Decals zu erkennen ...


----------



## Bumble (13. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Grüße Franky​


Aus der Perspektive gesehen passen die Felgen doch ganz gut zum Salsa Schriftzug, ich finds okay so.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Juni 2015)

Ich finde die unpässlich  Sie zerreißen das ganze Bike, also optisch. Wenn die schwarzen Räder da sind kann das Rahmenset richtig wirken . Das was wichtig ist,  Rahmen/Gabel/Bullmoose . Nichts lenkt ab , keine weissen Felgen, bunte Zughüllen , eloxierte Schräubchen oder pinke Griffe


----------



## himbeerquark (13. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich finde die unpässlich


 So isses, die müssten etwas cremiger sein. Und auch wenn mir schwarz sonst gegen den Strich geht. Die Front wird so sicher noch fetziger wirken


----------



## Lenne-Blade (13. Juni 2015)

Sonnige Talsperrenrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (14. Juni 2015)

Hübscher Arsch!


----------



## bikebecker (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Andere blick auf den Altkönig.





@taunusteufel78 haben wir uns wieder verpasst?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## chriiss (14. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juni 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Andere blick auf den Altkönig.
> 
> 
> ...



Scheint wohl so.  Schade! 
Bin aktuell viel am Km schrubben auf dem Rennrad....


----------



## F7 Uli (14. Juni 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Erste gemeinsame kleine Tour von "Fatboy" und seinem Kumpel "Dude".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimme dir zu , Geometie beim Fatboy ist mir auch lieber .Heute auf der Autobahn A100 bei der Sternfahrt......... War wieder Klasse)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Juni 2015)

Das Dude sieht auch verdammt kurz aus. Aber so wird es ja auch beworben.


----------



## Sandro31 (14. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das Dude sieht auch verdammt kurz aus. Aber so wird es ja auch beworben.


Man kann es doch länger machen


----------



## CaseOnline (14. Juni 2015)

Bikepark-Eröffnung am Feldi! Bin nach der Familientour (erste Feldbergüberschreitung meines Kleinen mit dem Rad) nochmal mit der vollen Ausrüstung hoch.


----------



## bikebecker (14. Juni 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Bikepark-Eröffnung am Feldi! Bin nach der Familientour (erste Feldbergüberschreitung meines Kleinen mit dem Rad) nochmal mit der vollen Ausrüstung hoch.



Hallo
Wie ist die Strecke so zum fahren?
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (14. Juni 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie ist die Strecke so zum fahren?
> Gruß bikebecker



Nix für die Starrgabel. Krieg ich keinen Flow - bin aber eh ein alter Sack/Angsthase/Lahme Ente...  Ansonsten: Nicht ohne Anspruch! Mit dem passenden Rad bestimmt sehr spassig!


----------



## cherokee190 (14. Juni 2015)

Kleine 2 stündige Morgen Runde bei teils Nieselregen und aufgeweichten Waldböden ......... herrlich


----------



## zaghombre (14. Juni 2015)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Juni 2015)

Bestes Dude Tourenbild bis jetzt , wunderbar!


----------



## skaster (15. Juni 2015)

Sonne genießen im Pott.


----------



## univega 9 (15. Juni 2015)

Gestern im Rotbachtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Juni 2015)

Der Anblick des Vorbaus verursacht mir Schmerzen.....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Juni 2015)

Aus der Perspektive wirkt das auf den ersten Blick wie "Auffahrunfall". Aber auch Fat .


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2015)

Alles halb so wild 

G.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (15. Juni 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Der Anblick des Vorbaus verursacht mir Schmerzen.....


Bei mir mittlerweile nicht mehr,man sieht ja doch so einiges hier im Forum.... finde die ganzen Packesel mit Taschen rundum zugeschnürt wesentlich unansehlicher als so einen Vorbau hier


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Juni 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Bei mir mittlerweile nicht mehr,man sieht ja doch so einiges hier im Forum.... finde die ganzen Packesel mit Taschen rundum zugeschnürt wesentlich unansehlicher als so einen Vorbau hier


"Wehret den Anfängen" sag ich nur 
Ich gebe dir Recht, das ein oder andere Hipster Trekking-Fatbike mit Weltreise-Equipment ist oft auch nur schwer anzuschauen.
Aber solange ich es nicht fahren muss....

Ich frage mich bei solchen Vorbauten immer nur was das soll ?
Für mich sieht das immer nach dem falschen Bike für das persönliche Einsatzgebiets des Fahrers aus.


----------



## Staanemer (15. Juni 2015)

Gewitter mit Hagel. Hat mich erwischt auf ca. 2000 Metern im Vinschgau (Leider keine richtige Kamera dabei):




Ich fass es nicht, ENDLICH! So fortschrittlich ist der Vinschgau: ein Radständer mit Fatbike-Abteil, top!

Hat leider keinen Einfluss auf den Qualität der Speisen...


----------



## skaster (16. Juni 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> "Wehret den Anfängen" sag ich nur
> Ich gebe dir Recht, das ein oder andere Hipster Trekking-Fatbike mit Weltreise-Equipment ist oft auch nur schwer anzuschauen.
> Aber solange ich es nicht fahren muss....
> 
> ...


Das persönliche Einsatzgebiet des Fahrers gibt wohl ausschließlich der Fahrer vor. Ich finde den Vorbau ja auch unpassend, aber wenn es ihm so passt ist es doch für ihn genau richtig. Und wenn es nicht auf bergab sondern auf Tour getrimmt ist dann passt die aufrechtere Sitzposition auch wieder. Und wie viele Landies und Wrangler fahren eigentlich in der Stadt herum, Einsatzgebiet verfehlt? 
Für mich ist das Schlimmste an dem Bild aber, dass das Vorderrad abgeschnitten ist


----------



## Bumble (16. Juni 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Und wenn es nicht auf bergab sondern auf Tour getrimmt ist dann passt die aufrechtere Sitzposition auch wieder.


Ich hatte es auch eher als dicke Alternative zum Trekkingrad verstanden, wundere mich dann aber über die Variostütze  Eventuell isses ja eine Aufstiegshilfe ?


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Eventuell isses ja eine Aufstiegshilfe ?


Dieser Mehrwert sollte im unwegsamen Gelände nicht unterschätzt werden


----------



## Vighor (16. Juni 2015)

Nicht so viel über nen Vorbau labern sondern einfach mal ein Video gucken ..
Auch wenn das kein technisches Highlight ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (16. Juni 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Nicht so viel über nen Vorbau labern sondern einfach mal ein Video gucken ..
> Auch wenn das kein technisches Highlight ist



SEN-SA-TIO-NELL schöner flowiger Trail!  ... und alles, ohne ein einziges Mal umsetzen zu müssen  ... also was "bergab brettern" anbetrifft, so ist das da genau meins!


----------



## DrachenDingsda (16. Juni 2015)

kleine Wochenendtour


----------



## univega 9 (16. Juni 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Das persönliche Einsatzgebiet des Fahrers gibt wohl ausschließlich der Fahrer vor. Ich finde den Vorbau ja auch unpassend, aber wenn es ihm so passt ist es doch für ihn genau richtig. Und wenn es nicht auf bergab sondern auf Tour getrimmt ist dann passt die aufrechtere Sitzposition auch wieder. Und wie viele Landies und Wrangler fahren eigentlich in der Stadt herum, Einsatzgebiet verfehlt?
> Für mich ist das Schlimmste an dem Bild aber, dass das Vorderrad abgeschnitten ist


Tut mir leid


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juni 2015)

Grüsse aus dem Erzgebirge 



​


----------



## zoomer (16. Juni 2015)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid



Kann das sein dass Du sehr, sehr gross bist ?

Auf den anderen Fotos hast Du praktisch die gleiche Höhe Sattel/Lenker wie ich auch.
Ist das schon der grösste Rose Rahmen ?


----------



## univega 9 (17. Juni 2015)

Ich bin190 cm groß. .Der Rahmen ist L
Größer geht nicht..


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Juni 2015)

Regen Regen Regen, und 12°....



​


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Juni 2015)

irgendwie ist es bei diesem speziellen Mukluk völlig wurscht, was im Hintergrund zu sehen ist... wird irgendwie immer automatisch gut das Bild  obwohl hier der Rest natürlich auch gekonnt komponiert ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2015)

Heut auf der Plose...dummerweis nur mein Freund und ich mußt mich bei ner Regennebeltour am Ochsenkopf aufweichen 






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarim (19. Juni 2015)

Heute früh auf dem weg zur Arbeit, sommerlich warm war es nicht gerade

 ...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juni 2015)

Top Arbeitsweg hast du da


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juni 2015)

Diese Woche im Allgäu


----------



## Ragnarim (19. Juni 2015)

auf dem Heimweg durch den Wald gab es heute ein kleines Hindernis. Es hat aber nicht darunter hindurch gereicht =(





nächster Versuch... Bunnhop ... auch Misslungen =(


 

also doch den Weg außen herum genommen, manchmal verliert man eben


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. Juni 2015)

Zwischen Zuckertütenfest, Elternabend, Fernsehabend und Vorbereitungen für die Einschulung ( ja, jetzt schon  ) hab ich seit langen auch mal wieder Zeit zum Radeln gefunden. Kurz mit dem Auto nach Meissen geschnibbst und ab auf den Götterfelsen.
Vor über 20 Jahren bin ich schon auf diesen Wegen geradelt, lang ist´s her die Lehrzeit. So war es also eine Art Back to the Future Gedächtnisstrail. Das aus dem damaligen Lehrlingswohnheim nun ein Seniorenheim geworden ist, war mir dabei schon bekannt.

So gings erst mal in den beliebten Uphillmodus die Bobbahn hoch. Dabei kam mir mein Trainingszustand zu Gute. Denn da ich immer keine Kondition hab, brauche ich mich auch nach längerer Pause nicht über die jetzige Ausdauer wundern - sie ist wie immer nicht vorhanden  .




 


Auf halber Höhe dann noch am Abgrund paar Steine runter geworfen. Hier bestand die Herausforderung darin, überhaupt passendes Steinzeug im Wald zufinden.




 

An die Treppen kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, ansnonsten sind die wege unverändert. Auch der kleine Baumstumpf am Wegrand, der damals für mich die ultimative Mutprobe war, ragte noch aus dem Boden - cool! 




 


Lefty sei Dank konnte ich an eine der Aussichtspunkte die neue ( noch nicht patentierte ) Radstellung geländerisch ausprobieren. Eingekreist im Hintergrund ist die Burg Meissen zu sehen,




 


Auf dem Götterfelsen angekommen konnte ich die Felsstufen dank des kleines Kettenblattes auf Lunge nehmen. Damals mit dem Mars-MTB ( Quelle Katalog  ) ging das nicht, was nicht an dem Lenker mit integrierten Lenkhörnchen lag - die ich mir mit Besenstielen zum dreieckigen Marathonlenker verlängerte  .

Neben den unvergessenen Kellerpartys im Lehrlingswohnheim ( 200 Mädchen / 10 Jungs - ehrlich!!! ) viel mir beim Anblick des Kreuzes auch Nico ein, der sich tatsächlich auf das Kreuz setzte  .




 

Vom Götterfelsen rechts runter ins Tal geradelt, war die gediegene Teletuppielandschaft immernoch die selbe. Schön geschwungene Hügel die die Gabel voll zum Einfedern bringen und aus rasch ansteigender Geschwindigkeit schnell beruhigendes Bergaufbremsen machen. 



 

War und ist schön zu fahren. Ich mag solche anspruchslosen Berg- und Talfahrten gern. Hier müßte definitiv mal was gebaut werden in XXL.




 



 


Dann wieder die Bobbahn und ihre natürlichen Laubanlieger zur Heimfahrt genutzt.




 


Unten alles in den treuen Golf rein, dessen letzte Aufgabe die baldige Urlaubsfahrt an die polnische Ostsee sein wird. Dann hat er es geschafft und auch meine automäßige Durststrecke wird nach über 15 Jahren beendet sein, juhuuuuu


----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. Juni 2015)

Neue Bremsen und neuer Trail und beides richtig geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. Juni 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Neue Bremsen und neuer Trail und beides richtig geil



Raus mit den grauen Plastikdingern, schaut ja schlimm aus


----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. Juni 2015)

Naja besser als die gelben der MT7   Aber muss ich glatt mal machen,könnte auch in komplett schwarz ganz gut kommen (und 2,6g Gewicht sparen )


----------



## F7 Uli (21. Juni 2015)

Nach dem Velothon ist das vom [18. Juni 2015] Von Tanke zu Tanke VI mal eine Klasse Veranstaltung wo man sich mit den Schmalbereiften messen kann . Die Kudamm Racer sind zwar gegen die zweier Team Zeitfahrer letzter geworden aber haben ein riesen Applaus zum Schluß bekommen......))))


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2015)

durch die Lüneburger Heide



das Beste waren die tiefen Sandlöcher


----------



## Ragnarim (21. Juni 2015)

der SV-Tüngental hat heute seine (leider letztmalige) AOK-Radsonntag veranstaltet, da wir uns in Anbetracht des Wetters eh nur für die 51km Runde entschieden haben waren heute die dicken Reifen auf der Straße. Dafür war ein Kumpel mit seinem Fuji dabei


----------



## F7 Uli (21. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank, das Euch meine Racing Abenteuer gefallen. Habe mir schon für das Fatbike Jam am 12/13 .September was überlegt..........wozu die Dicken zu gebrauchen sind.)


----------



## McSlow (21. Juni 2015)

Jaja, in Bayern müssen die Graffitikünstler schon ausweichen auf andere Flächen... -  Das ist ziemlich tief irgendwo im Wald


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juni 2015)

Regenfrei 







​


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2015)

Heute mal eine längere Trailtour in heimischem Gelände. Fazit: Der Dude wubbert völlig entspannt über sämtliche Trails und lässt sich durch absolut nichts aus der Ruhe bringen 









Und hier mal in Bewegung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinberg (22. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Regenfrei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


von wo aus ist das Bild gemacht ? Eibenstöcker Talsperre ?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Juni 2015)

Das ist in Zwönitz an der Galgenspitze ;-).


----------



## ColdBlood (22. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das ist in Zwönitz an der Galgenspitze ;-).


die ecke musst du mir mal zeigen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Juni 2015)

Klaro. Ich hatte extra Urlaub genommen und wollte am Donnerstag auf den Fichtelberg mit dem Dicken. Es hat dann aber ab dem Scheibenberg Bindfäden geregnet...


----------



## Steinberg (22. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das ist in Zwönitz an der Galgenspitze ;-).


ja klar , ich mein das zweite Bild am Wasser  war gestern mit Dude an der Talsperre.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Juni 2015)

Im Erzgebirge wimmelt es vor Fatbikes 
Den genauen Ort zeichne ich Dir gerne auf einer Karte ein,  kann ich Dir gerne per PN schicken.


----------



## Steinberg (22. Juni 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Im Erzgebirge wimmelt es vor Fatbikes
> Den genauen Ort zeichne ich Dir gerne auf einer Karte ein,  kann ich Dir gerne per PN schicken.


ja sende mir bitte eine PM
Ich fahr oft einmal um die Talsperre ( gegen Uhrzeigersinn ) - erst durchs Armeegebiet und dann vor Hundshübel in der Senke links rein. sind so ca. 40 km.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (22. Juni 2015)

Überlege gerade mirals Zweitbike und vor allem als Winterbike zum Bionicon Fully ein Fat zuzulegen. Heute mal von einem Bekannten ein Salsa ausgeliehen.







Mein Resultat: Wahnsinns Fahrgefühl und bergauf auf und vor allem auf wurzeligen Trails bergauf positiv überrascht.
Bergab konnte ich nur bedingt genießen, da es schon Bergauf begann wie aus Kübeln zu schütten.
Aber meine ursprüngliche Planung mit Starrgabel habe ich zugunsten meiner Handgelenke adakta gelegt.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. Juni 2015)

Heute auch mal endlich wieder Zeit für ne kleine Runde gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (25. Juni 2015)

Auf dem Weg zur Trailpflege...


----------



## ColdBlood (25. Juni 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Trailpflege...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398841


wasn das fürn Hänger?  voll fätt


----------



## smart-IN (25. Juni 2015)

Wer Lust auf einen längeren Unterwegs-Bericht hat, sollte mal HIER reinschauen...


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Juni 2015)

Heute hab ich die erste Testtour mit den neuen Reifen ( Surly Bud 4,8 ) gemacht.



 

 

 

 

 



Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Reifen


----------



## bikebecker (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Im Taunus am Hahnenkopf.





Nach dem Foto denn erste Donner gehöhrt, Gewitter mach schnell!

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Juni 2015)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (28. Juni 2015)

gestern unterwegs im Erzgebirge


----------



## nordstadt (28. Juni 2015)

Goiles Pic!


----------



## Lenne-Blade (28. Juni 2015)

Talsperrenrunde 


zur Zeit wenig Wasser


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Juni 2015)

So macht der Weg zur Arbeit Spaß 



​


----------



## novaterra (29. Juni 2015)

willingen bike marathon


----------



## Fattah (29. Juni 2015)

und hier ein Haibike Fatcurve 6.10  nahe den 1000jährigen Eichen ...wo gibts Natur wenn nicht abseits der asphaltierten Radwege ??

Grüße an die Gemeinde


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2015)

Fattah schrieb:


> ...wo gibts Natur wenn nicht abseits der asphaltierten Radwege ??
> 
> Grüße an die Gemeinde


Zumindest nicht da, wo sich wild völlig gechillt ablichten lässt


----------



## Fattah (29. Juni 2015)

na ja...wilde Serengeti- Löwen gibts in unserer Gegend nicht... aber Du scheinst ja einen zu kennen


----------



## criscross (29. Juni 2015)

ohh wie hübsch.....mit Ständer....


----------



## meikltschäcksn (29. Juni 2015)

sonntag den chiemsee-triathlon besucht und eine seebank gefunden:



 
ich glaube die leute haben erst gedacht ich will den see überqueren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juni 2015)

Auf dem Eifelbahnsteig...





Mehr Fotos und den ganzen Bericht zur Tour, wie immer in meinem Tourtagebuch.


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Juni 2015)

am Wochenende im Erzgebirge


----------



## Olli23 (1. Juli 2015)

Moin, ich war am Sonntag mit Familie eine Runde im Teuto bei Ibbenbüren unterwegs, hat Spaß gemacht, nur hatte ich hinten für Straße zu wenig Luft (0,4), auf weichen Boden ging es. Habe festgestellt, das Bergauf nicht mehr viel geht, und Bergab sind die Kids auch schneller, die denken wahrscheinlich nicht so viel. Das Dicke macht auf jeden fall genug Spaß nach 15 Jahren wieder mehr zu Fahren, als Flachlandtouren zur Übernächsten Eisdiele!


----------



## shadoom (1. Juli 2015)

Gestern war es ganz schön heiß bei uns. Genau richtig um bissle im Wald rumzufahren und das neue DD Frontline zu testen


----------



## Trailrabauke (1. Juli 2015)

wir sind doch alle noch Kinder.


----------



## skaster (2. Juli 2015)

Wenn man unauffällig mit dem fatten unterwegs sein möchte, empfiehlt es sich ein noch auffälligeres Rad dabei zu haben.





z.B. das 36er vom @bikegeissel





Falls jemand Gemeinsamkeiten sucht: die Aheadkappe ist die Gleiche, sofern man bei Unikaten von gleich sprechen kann


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juli 2015)

und wo aufgenommen


----------



## skaster (2. Juli 2015)

MH Entenfang 37° C und ein kühles Schlüssel


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juli 2015)

Moin,  Mukki auf dem Weg zur Arbeit 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (3. Juli 2015)

Willkommene Erfrischung an einem heißen Morgen...


----------



## ColdBlood (3. Juli 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Moin,  Mukki auf dem Weg zur Arbeit
> 
> 
> 
> ​


haste endlich deinen neuen LRS wie ich sehe


----------



## honkori (3. Juli 2015)

Binz, nicht gebadet und trotzdem nass...






Ziemlich platt nach einem Besuch des Hochwanderweges Binz -> Sellin -> Schloß Granitz -> Binz...






...kurz vorm Fischbrötchen Massenverzehr.







ciiaooo


----------



## Sandro31 (3. Juli 2015)

Erste Runde gedreht


----------



## hoodride (3. Juli 2015)

Heute mit @Der Kokopelli sauniert.
Und gleich noch aufs Treppchen gefahren.


----------



## hoodride (3. Juli 2015)

.... natürlich nicht, wir hatten echten Spaß .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (4. Juli 2015)

Seit Wochen wieder mal fett unterwegs. Bergab sind 4,8" gegenüber 3" echt im Vorteil. Bergauf war heute bei 35°C im Schatten eh nix zu holen...


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2015)

Wo ist der Dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(Da sieht er richtig zierlich aus )


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Juli 2015)

Ich war gestern im schönen Vogtland unterwegs 







​


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (5. Juli 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich war gestern im schönen Vogtland unterwegs


Hast' nicht gleich mal in Schöneck vorbei geschaut?


----------



## Knusberflogge (5. Juli 2015)

Das war eben auch mein erster Gedanke  ...


----------



## Sandro31 (5. Juli 2015)

Heute früh ne schöne Runde gedreht.
Das Ding geht die Berge mit einer Leichtigkeit hoch !


----------



## cherokee190 (5. Juli 2015)

Schönen Sonntag euch allen 

wenn auch etwas warm aber was liegt näher als eine kleine Mooni Runde am Morgen. Ziel sollte klar sein ..... Ostsee. Anfangs durch schattige Wälder ...



... und entdecken weiterer Sonntagsausflügler



ging es in Richtung Steilküste von Heiligendamm.



Früh am morgen war der Strand noch leer aber das wird sich in kürze ändern.
Zurück ging's teilweise entlang der Mollistrecke ...







wieder nach Hause zum verdienten zweiten Frühstück.



Mollitrail 

So und heute nachmittag geht's wohin? Na klar an den Strand


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juli 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


>



Der Helm ist einmalig, kannst meinen POC-Helm für den Eiskrembomber umlackieren?


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (5. Juli 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


>


... gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert!
Ist der grad nicht n'bissl warm


----------



## Knusberflogge (5. Juli 2015)

Mit der schönen Ostsee kann ich leider nicht dienen... dennoch verlangte die derzeitig angespannte Lage ( Fahrzeugübergabe und TELE 5 Film-Marathon ) nach Abkühlung.

So ging es an die Elbe. Der jetzige Pegelstand schrie geradzu nach einer kurweiligen Uferbefahrung. Also die hier im Fatforum bewährten Gummischuhe schmiegsam angezogen - natürlich mit Riemchen gesichert. Und den Luftdruck auf "schwabbelig" gestellt. Ich glaube mit so wenig Luft war ich noch nie unterwegs!




 

Also unweit der Bosel linkselbig das Ufer lang. Mein fesches Oberteil habe ich dabei um den Lenker gebunden, so dass ich quasi in kognito unterwegs war  .




 

Für die ca.7km ( Hin / Rück ) brauchte ich locker über 5 min  . Dabei war es geradzu ein Genuß, wie sich hier ein Fatbike anfühlt. Ich glaube, ich war noch nie so vernünftig bzw.artgerecht unterwegs ( abgesehen vom Bikepark  )




 


Sattel ganz unten und Gang ganz hoch. So ging es gemütlich und sicher vorran.




 

Im Hintergrund ist die Albrechtsburg in Meissen zu sehen.




 

Spaßbringende Schlüsselstellen wurden natürlich zweimal gefahren.




 

_" Ist das Elbwasser recht warm - juckts den Radler schon im Darm "_ 




 
Selbst diese recht groben Steine waren fahrbar. Hilfreich war hier das, was so ziemlich jeder Fahrradlehrer mahnend erwähnt: Einfach den Blick einige Meter voraus halten, nicht direkt vor das Vorderrad schauen. Es wirkt! Das Rad will dahin wo der Kopf ist.




 

Hier half auch der starre Fullyrahmen nicht weiter...Herr im Himmel, gib mir doch bitte endlich den Snowshoe 2 XL .




 



Immerwieder gab es merkwürdiges zu sehen  .




 

Das letzte Bild ist chronologisch als eines der ersten zu betrachten  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juli 2015)

Kühles Nass, herrlich. Dort könnte ich auch gerade reinhüpfen. 

Hier herrscht(e) heute auch eine teuflische Hitze, weshalb ich heute morgen dann doch recht früh den Weg aus dem Bett gefunden habe.
Und ab zum Start...





Trails, Hitze, Steigungen, noch mehr Hitze, Trails, Flasche leer, Durst, Hitze....	....ach, trotzdem lief es saugut heute!  Ähnlich wie bei Pacman. 
Mehr Leistung haben die Temperaturen dann aber nicht mehr zugelassen.
72km, knapp 1600hm, Schnitt 19,6 km/h.


Hoffe noch auf schöne Actionpics vom Veranstalter.


----------



## cherokee190 (5. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Helm ist einmalig, kannst meinen POC-Helm für den Eiskrembomber umlackieren?



Kann ich selbstverständlich, jedoch sollte der Helm vom Material her auch lackierbar sein.

@Rhetorik_2.9  erstaunlicherweise ist der POC bei knalliger Sonne angenehmer zu tragen als mein konventioneller Bike Helm. Außerdem ist mir die geschlossene Helmschale im Wald etwas lieber.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Juli 2015)

Pause


----------



## mikeonbike (5. Juli 2015)

frühe runde um andechs...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Juli 2015)

Heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, endlich Regen 




​


----------



## dorfmann (6. Juli 2015)

Erster Testride mit dem neuen 4.8er Knard als Hinterreifen !

Der Reifen ist auf Asphalt wirklich eine Offenbarung, er rollt und rollt und rollt !
Da freut man sich schon fast, wenn man aus dem Wald und wieder auf die Straße kommt 
So kann sich doch nur ein Plastikfahrrad mit E-Antrieb anfühlen, dachte ich gedankenverloren...

Auch im Gelände bisher absolut überzeugend, nach einer Tour über trockene bis leicht feuchte Waldböden sowie sandige Böden.





Auf ein paar feuchten Wurzeln ist er hinten mal etwas weggeschmiert, aber das passiert selbst einem ausgewachsenen Lou. Könnte auch an etwas zu hohem Luftdruck gelegen haben...





Den fehlenden Grip eines Surly Lou habe ich auf den sommerlichen Böden jedenfalls nicht vermißt.
Lediglich beim Bremsen an steilen Bergabpassagen kommt er hinten schonmal ins Rutschen, da ist die Bremsleistung beim Lou besser.





Auf dem Trail kann man mit dem Reifen auch richtig Gas geben, so daß die Kamera nur noch sehr verschwommen die Szenerie einfangen kann 





Euphorisiert durch den neue Reifen habe ich mich dann auch an einen Drop rangetraut, um den ich bisher immer ängstlich drumrumgefahren bin. Schließlich befindet sich die Landung in einem Geröllfeld mit vielen spitzen Steinen.

Geländeeinschätzung:





Zweimal runtergehüpft und da aller guten Dinge drei sind, nochmal mit Handykamera daneben:





Na ja ... irgendwie hätte ich mir den dritten Versuch sparen sollen, ging voll in die Hose, was sich im nachfolgenden Videoschnipsel nur mit eingestelltem Ton nachvollziehen läßt:







Anerkennend muß ich feststellen, daß so ein Surly Fahrrad mehr aushält als sein Fahrer.
So eine Bauchlandung in nem Geröllfeld macht ganz schön pains - aua !!!


Glücklicherweise habe ich mir am Wochenende erst die komplette dritte Staffel VIKINGS reingezogen,
so daß einem ein paar Schürfwunden und Prellungen eigentlich als ziemlich harmlos erscheinen (sollten)


----------



## Archie77 (6. Juli 2015)

SUPER video!!!


----------



## zoomer (6. Juli 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Auch im Gelände bisher absolut überzeugend, ....



Hoffentlich sieht das mein ICT nicht.
Nicht das ich mir dann von ihm anhören muss dass er sich unterfordert
fühlt und sich andere besser um ihn kümmern würden ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Juli 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Kann ich selbstverständlich, jedoch sollte der Helm vom Material her auch lackierbar sein.



Prima, das ist der handelsübliche POC Crane, sollte doch gehen. Melde mich bei Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (7. Juli 2015)

Die erste Tour mit dem neuen Radel war super.
Strausberg - Gamengrund - Chorin
76km voll Wurzeln, Kiefernzapfen und Sand, herrlich.
Bei der Affenhitze war ich auch nicht traurig, dass es nur 450hm waren.
Teilweise fühlte es sich zwar an als ob man mit Fliegen sandgestrahlt würde, aber dafür gab es in der Pause ein schönes Trostpflaster in Form zweier eiskalter Weizen (A.f.) und einer Karlsberger Schnitte im Waldhof.

Vielleicht schließt sich ja beim nächsten Mal doch noch der ein oder andere Fatbiker an...


https://www.komoot.de/tour/5631919?ref=wtd








mein neuer bikeport


----------



## titzy (7. Juli 2015)

@Cy-baer Coole Hütte!
Ich glaube wir müssen uns mal kruzschließen bezüglicher deren Location, die eignet sich ja fast schon perfekt zum Overnightern. Wie weit ist die denn von von Berlin entfernt?


----------



## zoomer (7. Juli 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert!






Spontane Selbstenzündung ?
Erzähl ....


----------



## Fanatic3001 (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## svennox (7. Juli 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wo ist der Dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schönes Bild 



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> ​


ps. @SYN-CROSSIS ..scharfes salsa


----------



## a3styler (7. Juli 2015)

bin auch fleissig beim radln...  
ob aufm Trail, aufn Gipfel rauf oder gaanz entspannt am See entlang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. Juli 2015)

a3styler schrieb:


> bin auch fleissig beim radln...
> ob aufm Trail, aufn Gipfel rauf oder gaanz entspannt am See entlang...   Anhang anzeigen 402463


Ist das ein Chicken-Northshore?


----------



## a3styler (7. Juli 2015)

sorry...   was genau ist ein Chicken - Northshore...   ?!

beim Trail ists ne lang gezogene Kurve...   is aber nix spektakuläres...


----------



## skaster (7. Juli 2015)

Chicken-Northshore wohl ob der Breite und des Geländers


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (7. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Spontane Selbstenzündung ?
> Erzähl ....



Wäre bei den Temperaturen auch kein Wunder. Aber @Fanatic3001 hat's schon richtig erkannt 
Mein Kopfkino versucht immer alles musikalisch zu untermalen


----------



## Fanatic3001 (7. Juli 2015)

Kenner guter Musik


----------



## Wbs_70 (7. Juli 2015)

am we mit den Dudez im Erzgebirge bei den NAchbarn unterwegs gewesen

Birthdaytrip Údolní nádrž Fláje zur Loucná

Talsperre Fláje / Loucná


den zug haben wir nicht rechtzeitig bekommen, und so konnten wir in Heidenau noch ausgiebig im Real shoppen gehen. Die Dudez haben sich stylishe Napfhüte gekooft um die Ohren zu schützen....
erst einmal wässern das Teil






am Flaje Stausee und am Bach angekommen haben wir dort stundenlang nackisch im Nass gelegen und uns den Sack umspülen lassen, Sonnenuntergang auf der Brücke mit MArtn an der Harp war wie Urlaub
































über stock und stein ging's dann zum Schlafplatz an der Loucna. Herrliches Lüftchen wehte dort. Manch Einer hatte leicht mit den Auswirkungen des Alkohols zu kämpfen um sicher vom Gipfelkreuz zur Boofe zu gelangen ;-)






zum thema Lagerfeuer - das erübrigte sich, um martn zu zitieren:

"Lagerfeuer - in luftlinie gut 8 km von unserem schlafplatz entfernten kombinat chemopetrol bei litvinov brannte eine fackel mit einer flamme teils so hoch wie die nebenstehenden kühltürme und so hell, dass wir schattenspiele am felsen machen konnten. zu hören war der brenner auch recht deutlich... "






war schon jemand vor uns da






der Morgen darauf...





Räder gesattelt und ab geht'S






überall kleene Dudez






und nochmal Baden im Bach bis die wolken knatterten


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2015)

Alleine kleine heimrunde gedreht, trotz Unwettervorhersage. kam doch nix runter
    
Ps: sorry sind nur Handy Bilder


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Juli 2015)

Die Haare auf der Brust sind ein Knaller!


----------



## Cy-baer (7. Juli 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> @Cy-baer Coole Hütte!
> Ich glaube wir müssen uns mal kruzschließen bezüglicher deren Location, die eignet sich ja fast schon perfekt zum Overnightern. Wie weit ist die denn von von Berlin entfernt?



So genau weiß ich den Standort der Hütte nicht mehr vermute aber südlich von Eberswalde und genau auf der Strecke.
Naja Übernachtung ich weiß nicht...  aber zu Tagesausflügen werde ich demnächst noch öfter einladen.


----------



## titzy (7. Juli 2015)

Cy-baer schrieb:


> So genau weiß ich den Standort der Hütte nicht mehr vermute aber südlich von Eberswalde und genau auf der Strecke.


Laut Komoot gibts ja kurz vor Eberswalde eine eingezeichnete Hütte names "Liesenkürz". Vielleicht ists ja sogar die!
Die Hütte am Gamensee ists schon mal nicht, die hatte @Renn.Schnecke vor geraumer Zeit hier schon mal abgelichtet.

Hilft wohl nix, müssen wir bei Gelegenheit noch mal hinfahren zum nachschauen! Aber ich denk fast, für nen fixen Overnighter nach Feierabend dürfts kurz vor Eberswalde schon zu weit "draußen" sein.

Die kommende 4 Wochen wird das aber wohl nix bei mir.
Kommenden Sonntag höchsten, sofern ich schon Abends mit dem Zug von FF/Oder zurückkehre... Sollte das Wetter passen, gehts aber gemütlich erst am Sonntag per Bike zurück auf einigen Umwegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (7. Juli 2015)

unterwegs auf der petzen, sehr genial!


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Alleine kleine heimrunde gedreht, trotz Unwettervorhersage. kam doch nix runter
> Anhang anzeigen 402648 Anhang anzeigen 402650 Anhang anzeigen 402652 Anhang anzeigen 402653
> Ps: sorry sind nur Handy Bilder



Die A-Head-Kappe 

"Frau Müller, zum Diktat bitte ... "


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die A-Head-Kappe "


=


----------



## cluso (8. Juli 2015)

Jungfernfahrt und gleich mal ein entfernten Verwandten getroffen.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2015)

möchte kein Rostdeckel


----------



## cluso (8. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> möchte kein Rostdeckel


----------



## Cy-baer (8. Juli 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> Laut Komoot gibts ja kurz vor Eberswalde eine eingezeichnete Hütte names "Liesenkürz". Vielleicht ists ja sogar die!
> Die Hütte am Gamensee ists schon mal nicht, die hatte @Renn.Schnecke vor geraumer Zeit hier schon mal abgelichtet.
> 
> Hilft wohl nix, müssen wir bei Gelegenheit noch mal hinfahren zum nachschauen! Aber ich denk fast, für nen fixen Overnighter nach Feierabend dürfts kurz vor Eberswalde schon zu weit "draußen" sein.
> ...



Ja es ist tatsächlich die Liesenkrüz Hütte, am Nonnenfließ, Barnimer Heide, nahe Spechthausen. (N52 47.726, E013 46.524)
Hier gibt noch weitere Bilder:
http://www.geocaching.com/seek/gallery.aspx?guid=7c77c4bb-df79-47c3-9c6f-84cf8d5834fe


----------



## titzy (9. Juli 2015)

@Cy-baer, danke fur die Info, hätte ich auch mal selber drauf kommen konnen die Suchmaschine zu betätigen! 
Also ich merk mir das Teil mal für eine Erkundungstour mit Schlafplatzsuche vor!
Wenn @cubation davon Wind bekommt, ist er bestimmt mit dabei, aber der ist ja momentan eh schon im Overnighterurlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (9. Juli 2015)

"Urlaub" is gut


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Juli 2015)

Ich bin gestern mal wieder mit dem Dicken losgefahren um ein wenig zu Fotografieren. Das war Anfangs auch ein Grund mir eins anzulachen ;-).

Smartföhnpiktscher:





Und der Sonnenuntergang bei Zwönitz :





Grüße Franky​


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2015)

Das Zweite ist sehr gut gelungen


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juli 2015)

Hier sind doch einige Fatbiker aus dem Harz!?! Wenn ja, weiß jemand, ob im Bikepark Hahnenklee auch Fatbike-Beförderung möglich ist?


----------



## nordstadt (10. Juli 2015)

Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2015)

Glessener Höhe. Typisches Fatbike-Terrain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (10. Juli 2015)

Muss man halt nicht mim Auto hinfahren von Köln aus ;-)


----------



## novaterra (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## durchi (11. Juli 2015)

Besser kann der Tag nicht starten


----------



## Fuchs76 (11. Juli 2015)

Early-Bird-Tour mit meinem neuen FatBoy. Gestern noch im Laden, heute früh schon in der Rhön.


----------



## Fuchs76 (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## jim-beam (11. Juli 2015)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Muss man halt nicht mim Auto hinfahren von Köln aus ;-)


Müssen wir mal zusammen fahren !! Hab noch 2 Wochen Bike verbot , dann aber.
Gruß


----------



## danie-dani (11. Juli 2015)

Fuchs76 schrieb:


> Early-Bird-Tour mit meinem neuen FatBoy. Gestern noch im Laden, heute früh schon in der Rhön.Anhang anzeigen 403417



Wo warst du da unterwegs?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Juli 2015)

Heute wieder Vogtland,  Muldenbergtalsperre 







​


----------



## Ragnarim (11. Juli 2015)

Da sind ja wieder Sahne Bilder dabei.... kann da nur zwei Bilder vom Weg zur bzw. von der Arbeit Heim bringen...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (11. Juli 2015)

Fast genauso breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frickel-Jordan (12. Juli 2015)

Familienausflug...


----------



## cherokee190 (12. Juli 2015)

Süß


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Juli 2015)

Heute waren die Schumpen mal wieder besonders Neugierig


----------



## zoomer (12. Juli 2015)

Ob die Kuh/Kalb damit einverstanden war dass Du sie nun samt Sozialversicherungsnummer ins Netzt stellst ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juli 2015)

Das ist doch ihre Telefonnummer, deshalb: Ja! Alleinerziehende haben es auch nicht immer einfach, die Zeit für Partnersuche zu finden.


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube , das könnte bei unseren Frauen auch bald zum Modetrend werden


----------



## michi3 (12. Juli 2015)

Heute unterwegs nen "*fetten Manual*" gemacht


----------



## exto (12. Juli 2015)

Vom Feinsten!

Sowohl technisch als auch akustisch


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2015)

Ähm! Ja also ich war´s nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (12. Juli 2015)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> Da sind ja wieder Sahne Bilder dabei.... kann da nur zwei Bilder vom Weg zur bzw. von der Arbeit Heim bringen...



Das sieht richtig "racig" aus...würde ich gerne mal fahren.


----------



## Fuchs76 (12. Juli 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Wo warst du da unterwegs?


Start am Rauschenberg und dann zum Fuldaer Haus. Rückfahrt über Stellberg und Steinwand.


----------



## gpzmandel (12. Juli 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs nen "*fetten Manual*" gemacht


Ich glaube der hat ein E Motor eingebaut. Aber Daumen nach oben für die Action


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Juli 2015)

@michi3: Was is'n das für eine Nabe? Hab deinen Aufbau nicht mehr im Kopf...Hope?


----------



## michi3 (12. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie viel zigtausend Hummeln der Herr Tune in seine Fat-Kong Nabe gebaut hat, aber ich mag den Sound


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Juli 2015)

Ach 'ne Tune ist das. Merci für die Info!  Ist bei mir ähnlich, seit ich die Krampe beKingt habe, ist das Surren einfach _das _Geräusch beim Fahren. Wenn auf Waldboden die Reifen still rollen und man nix hört außer der Nabe...da fährt die Erfüllung eines kleinen Jugendtraums mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (12. Juli 2015)

Ein paar Bilder von den ersten Kilometern:


----------



## zoomer (12. Juli 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs nen "*fetten Manual*" gemacht



Bei der Ankündigung hätte ich an alles aber nicht an den Manuel gedacht.

Mir steht immer noch der Mund offen.
Ohne jede Balancebewegung - das sieht fast schon gefaked aus.


----------



## smart-IN (14. Juli 2015)

Neulich in/um Valalta/Rovinj. 
Zwar keine Trailbilder - da war ich lieber mit dem Fahren beschäftigt...


----------



## Udu (14. Juli 2015)

Moin,
ich geselle mich auch mal dazu.
Unterwegs auf der schwäbischen Alb auf ca. 1000m Höhe.


----------



## madone (14. Juli 2015)

Salzkammergut


----------



## danie-dani (14. Juli 2015)

Kleine Feierabendrunde bevor der Regen runterkommt...


----------



## cherokee190 (14. Juli 2015)

Kleine Runde durch's Fat Revier .....


----------



## Wbs_70 (14. Juli 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Salzkammergut



ha geil,

ich bin vor 3 oder 4 Jahren mal die A Strecke mit dem Fully gefahren, ist schon echt ein Hammerrennen in geiler Umgebung.
damals war auch ein Fatbiker unterwegs auf einer der kürzeren Strecken, ich wollt zwar nie wieder dort mitfahren, aber evtl. ist das mit dem Fettrad nochmal ne Option ;-)


----------



## mikeonbike (15. Juli 2015)

Sehenswert: http://plusbikes.com/plus-bikes-in-the-uk-capitol-trail-video/


----------



## Fettydriver (15. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder unendlich viele Wald, Feld- und Wiesenautobahn Kilometer abgekämpft, …...mit den Knards ein Traum.

Auf dem Rückweg (die Rückroute bin ich noch nie gefahren) tauchte dieser Wegweiser auf. Die Gelegenheit genutzt und probiert irgendwie ins Stadion (2. Ligist SV Sandhausen) einzufahren.






.....was nach einigen Versuchen auch gelang, bis an den "Heiligen Rasen".
War aber betreten und befahren mit Fahrrädern verboten, sonst hätte ich den Knards auch mal einen derartig edlen Untergrund gegönnt.












Eine nicht alltägliche Trinkpause mit dem Traktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juli 2015)

Der Dude und seine kleene Freundin (süßes Paar, die beiden!) sind heute eine Runde durch Wald und Flur mit einigen Gatsch-Passagen gefahren.
Wir konnten sie beim Plausch, bevor es dann abschließend in den Biergarten ging, beobachten....pssst!


----------



## zoomer (15. Juli 2015)

Der Sattel sieht für mich nach Schmerzen aus.

Das kleine ohne Schutzblech (und Grafiken) find ich auch ganz cool.
Aber dazu lässt sich die Dame des Hauses wahrscheinlich nicht überreden.


----------



## danie-dani (15. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der Sattel sieht für mich nach Schmerzen aus.
> 
> Das kleine ohne Schutzblech (und Grafiken) find ich auch ganz cool.
> Aber dazu lässt sich die Dame des Hauses wahrscheinlich nicht überreden.



Oder in einer geilen Mädchenfarbe Pulvern, dann knallt es richtig...


----------



## danie-dani (15. Juli 2015)

Als kleine Idee...


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nicht


----------



## danie-dani (15. Juli 2015)

Schönes Pink für die Ladys ist doch top


----------



## madone (16. Juli 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Schönes Pink für die Ladys ist doch top


Pink ist für Männer


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juli 2015)

Ich als Kerl würde ja kein pinkes Bike anfassen 

Von heute morgen,  das Mukki ist wasserfest,  nicht dass es heißt,  der Typ fährt eh nur bei Sonnenschein zur Eisdiele 



​


----------



## danie-dani (16. Juli 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Pink ist für Männer



Ich weiß, deswegen sind doch die  Felgen schön in Rose gepulvert worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (16. Juli 2015)

Vielseitig einsetzbar


----------



## Riffer (16. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Dude und seine kleene Freundin (süßes Paar, die beiden!) sind heute eine Runde durch Wald und Flur mit einigen Gatsch-Passagen gefahren.
> Wir konnten sie beim Plausch, bevor es dann abschließend in den Biergarten ging, beobachten....pssst!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404667


 
Wenn es da nicht unerwartet Junge gibt... 



Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404732 Anhang anzeigen 404734
> Vielseitig einsetzbar


 
Oh nein, da sind schon Junge geschlüpft. Wie konnte das passieren...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (16. Juli 2015)

Drum nur mit dem richtigen Gummi Spaß haben


----------



## Fettydriver (16. Juli 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404732 Anhang anzeigen 404734
> Vielseitig einsetzbar


Das erste Bild ist ja super getroffen "vier mal Bulls" .
Du kannst ja mal einen kleinen Bericht schreiben, wie es so läuft zu viert. Es gibt auch schon einen netten Thread dafür, der ist aber schon weit nach hinten gerutscht.

Hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbiken-mit-hund-en.749162/


----------



## Fatster (16. Juli 2015)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist ja super getroffen "vier mal Bulls" .
> Du kannst ja mal einen kleinen Bericht schreiben, wie es so läuft zu viert. Es gibt auch schon einen netten Thread dafür, der ist aber schon weit nach hinten gerutscht.
> 
> Hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbiken-mit-hund-en.749162/




 ... also das sieht mir aber doch mehr nach *zwei "Bulls"* und *zwei Möpsen* aus ... also eine klassische Streifenwagenbesatzung in diesen unseren Zeiten


----------



## Fanatic3001 (16. Juli 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... also das sieht mir aber doch mehr nach *zwei "Bulls"* und *zwei Möpsen* aus ... also eine klassische Streifenwagenbesatzung in diesen unseren Zeiten




Ein Kenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (16. Juli 2015)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist ja super getroffen "vier mal Bulls" .
> Du kannst ja mal einen kleinen Bericht schreiben, wie es so läuft zu viert. Es gibt auch schon einen netten Thread dafür, der ist aber schon weit nach hinten gerutscht.
> 
> Hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbiken-mit-hund-en.749162/



Mit den Hunden fahr ich nur kurze Gassistrecken von ca. 3 km.

Für länger ist mir die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zu niedrig(wegen den möpsen geht's Need so schnell) Da geh ich lieber zu Fuß


----------



## Bumble (16. Juli 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> (wegen den möpsen geht's Need so schnell)



Stimmt, die schaukeln sich dann auf 





Mist zu spät, @Fatster hat den Möpse-Spruch schon vor mir rausgehauen


----------



## Fanatic3001 (16. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Stimmt, die schaukeln sich dann auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




War von mir ungeschickt ausgedrückt 
Sorry


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juli 2015)

Unterwegs im Pfälzer Wald:


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Juli 2015)

Eben ein kleines Erlebnis, unterwegs, habe mich von meiner Liebsten nur für einen kurzen Eisdielentrip verabschiedet. Mit dem Bällchen Heidelbeere und Variostütze runter dudele ich so vor mich hin und fahre auf ein Enduro-Moped zu. Als der Fahrer mich sieht zeige ich auf sein Vorderrad und meine "Dünner Reifen!".
Er grinst mich unter seinem Helm an und gibt mir den  hoch.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Juli 2015)

Mit den Fatbikes auf Arbeit


----------



## skaster (16. Juli 2015)

Welcome to the Jungle 







Der Einstieg ist direkt hinterm Vorderrad


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Juli 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Vielseitig einsetzbar


Punktesammeln geht auch mit Payback. Da braucht es doch kein anderes Unterforum, oder?!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (17. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Punktesammeln geht auch mit Payback. Da braucht es doch kein anderes Unterforum, oder?!




Verzeih. Bin blond und es noch zu früh um den Zusammenhang zu verstehen. Geh dann mal Biken


----------



## Fettydriver (17. Juli 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Verzeih. Bin blond und es noch zu früh um den Zusammenhang zu verstehen. Geh dann mal Biken


Ich vermute es geht um Crossposting, diese laut Netiquette nicht gerne gesehen werden. Ich denke es war von Dir keine Absicht und kein klassisches Crossposting, weil Du ja keine Frage in mehreren Foren gestellt hast.

Mir wäre das normalerweise nie aufgefallen, weil ich aus Zeitgründen nicht alle Foren mitlesen kann. dazu ist mir meine noch verbleibende Restlebenszeit viel zu kostbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (17. Juli 2015)

Ok. Wenn das gemeint war, dass ich den gleichen Beitrag in zwei Threads gepostet habe....

Deswegen wäre ja eine E-Fatbike Unterubrik nicht das Schlechteste! Da diese Bikes ansonsten die Pedelecs und die Fatbikes betrifft.

Und Punktespielen geht mit in jeder Hinsicht am A.... vorbei. Auch bei Payback. Wenn mich meine Frau dafür auch immer rügt


----------



## danie-dani (17. Juli 2015)

Gestern bei der Affenhitze eine Runde gedreht. Der Verstand sagte zwar nein, aber der Dude wollte unbedingt ins Freie. Nachdem ich aus der Stadt raus war wurde es ein wenig besser, allerdings sind die Fliegen im Wald meeega aufdringlich gewesen. Da hieß es nur gib dem Dude die Sporen. Und darauf steht er. Hätte nicht gedacht das sich ein Fatbike so agil fahren würde. Sowohl berghoch als auch bergab, was für ein Geschoß. Und die Blicke, sei es in der Stadt, aber noch besser wenn man irgendwo runtergeballert kommt, können die Schmalspurigen gar nicht mit umgehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2015)

Die besten Blicke siehst du aber nur mit Augen bzw. Mitfahrer hinten. Fatbikes sind wirklich richtig gute Botschafter fürs Mountainbiken!!! Es heißt also, mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und die Trail-Netikette positiv vorleben.


----------



## danie-dani (17. Juli 2015)

Ja, das hatten wir letzte Woche als ich mit Frauchen gefahren bin. War glaub ich ein lustiges Bild, Hund vorneweg, dann ich und Frauchen hinterher. Sie so, kraß wie alle glotzen


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juli 2015)

Heute Morgen um 7 Uhr war die Temperatur noch sehr angenehm , die Trail`s trocken und außer uns noch niemand unterwegs 



 

 

 

 

 



So muss das sein


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2015)

Heute unterwegs...unter dem Motto *Begegnungen*:





Ganz gemütlich an der Sieg entlang ge*dude*lt...


 
...ein paar Ecken, dort zu entdecken...




...schnell wie die...




Jailhouse Rock???




Und die erste persönliche Begegnung der dritten Art...*ICT*  




...und manchmal wünscht man sich auch zurück in die Kindheit oder ein Kind im passenden Alter...




Danach gemütlich zurück an der Agger...




...und noch ein schönes, schattiges Plätzchen...


 




...Wallride und Co. und ab nach Hause...

 
Eine schöne Runde war's!!!


----------



## dorfmann (18. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und die erste persönliche Begegnung der dritten Art...*ICT*
> Anhang anzeigen 405223



Ist das im Laden von Michael und Mike in Troisdorf ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ist das im Laden von Michael und Mike in Troisdorf ?


Ja.


----------



## zoomer (18. Juli 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ist das im Laden von Michael und Mike in Troisdorf ?



Ach - so sieht das Ding in Sauber aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (18. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ja.



Cool, werd ich während der nächsten Sieg/Agger Runde mal Ausschau nach Dude Spuren halten


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn das gelbe für ein fatbike?


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Was ist denn das gelbe für ein fatbike?


Kann dir das leider nicht beantworten. Am besten, du rufst die Jungs mal ab Montag an, hier die Webseite:
http://mm-bikeshop.net/


----------



## cherokee190 (18. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Was ist denn das gelbe für ein fatbike?



würde mal sagen ein Rock Machine Avalanche 

http://images.bs-biesenrode.de/artikel/501001915_2.jpg


----------



## fanbau (18. Juli 2015)

Trailspaß XXXXXL


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Juli 2015)

Danke Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Juli 2015)

von der heutigen Transpirationstour im schwül-heißen Pfälzerwald




Alternativer Blickwinkel 





[email protected]


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juli 2015)

Fatty und Pfalz , Gott erhalts


----------



## Fettydriver (19. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs...unter dem Motto *Begegnungen*:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405215


Schöne Bilder ........schade um den Wrangler.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2015)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder ........schade um den Wrangler.


Danke.
Gedankensprung - ich stelle mir vor, da hätte einer stattdessen ein halbes Dude eingegraben.

Heute war ein anderer Tag: Nach den durchgezogenen Gewittern feinstgequirlte Sommermatschplörre und zugewachsene Trails. Vor mir "auauauauau" (Brennesseln und Co.), ich "egalegalegalegal" (Langarmshirt an und mit den Reifen alles weggesaugt).


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juli 2015)

Erzgebirge, Blick vom Auersberg:





Kurz danach gab's ein Gewitterchen 

Gestern Abend am Stausee Eibenstock, blaue Stunde:




​


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juli 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Fatty und Pfalz , Gott erhalts



Genau


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Juli 2015)

Ein dude kommt selten allein!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Juli 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Genau


die Dudes der Randzone 
oder hast du gleich ein Doppelpack genommen ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Juli 2015)

Gleich 2.
Konnte mich bei der Größe nicht entscheiden


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juli 2015)

Gestern auch endlich mal wieder mit dem Dicken und dem Kleinen unterwegs gewesen:




Eigentlich nur am hinterherfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (20. Juli 2015)

Solche Ölwannenaufreiß-Rammbockklötze werden bei uns einbetoniert, dass die pösen, pösen Autofahrer nicht auf die Feldwege fahren.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Juli 2015)

Und wenn man die schaft,darf man weiterfahren?


----------



## zoomer (20. Juli 2015)

Der ein oder andere Cayennefahrer wird's probieren ...


----------



## Riffer (20. Juli 2015)

...oder fährt ganz links dran vorbei... *ups*

Gibt es eigentlich diesbezüglich Vorurteile?


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. Juli 2015)

Sieht für mich eher nach einem ordentlich geshapten Betondouble aus ... leider mit etwas kurzer Landung  .




zoomer schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere Cayennefahrer wird's probieren ...



Wenn man diversen Testberichten glauben darf, dann sind die garnichtmal schlecht. Ohne mulmiges Gefühl würd ich die Überfahrt dennoch mit einem Niva oder H1 machen  .


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Juli 2015)

Der dicke Cayenne hat max. Bodenfreiheit (Luftfederung, Sondergeländeniveau) 268 mm, könnte mit gaaanz viel Anlauf funktionieren


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Juli 2015)

@Fettydriver wie hoch in cm sind die bubbels?


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juli 2015)

Ich war am Wochenende in der Gegend um Chur unterwegs. Mein Dude wurde bestaunt wie ein Alien  Angeblich wurde dort nie zuvor ein Fatbike gesichtet  In der Bergbahn hat er eine Gondel für sich alleine gehabt, weil er zu dick war für die normalen Bikehalterungen 
Bilder sind leider nur zwei übrig geblieben. Der Rest ist unscharf oder verwackelt


----------



## Fettydriver (21. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Fettydriver wie hoch in cm sind die bubbels?


Etwa 25 - 30 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mit Qasqai 2 ca. 22 cm Bodenfreiheit. Mehr haben andere SUVs auch nicht (Cayenne 21,7cm) Da muss es schon ne Hummer oder ein richtiger Jeep sein, der da drüber bügeln kann


----------



## CaseOnline (21. Juli 2015)

Bei 30cm geht das aber schon in Richtung Isländer-Umbau. Mein Toyota kommt mit Fahrwerk und unbeladen auf ca. 28cm am HA-Diff...


----------



## mikeonbike (21. Juli 2015)

alles kein problem - der unimog vom nachbarn reicht leicht....


----------



## skaster (21. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mal für @muschi ein paar passende Bilder gemacht 

Noch hört man hier kein Thunderstruck






 


Mit Schwung hinauf ist hier der Trick.





Last Downhill vorm Monte Schlacko





Geht voll mit dem Dicken

Und dann geht es hier hoch





Oben angekommen





Memories, leider seit 2010 nicht mehr im Programm. "Die TODESTREPPE"





Kette rechts


----------



## exto (21. Juli 2015)

Aaaah!!!

Was da alles an Erinnerungen hochkommt! Am Monte Schlacko war mal (ich glaube 2012) ein Mädel, die ist 20 Stunden rauf und runter gerannt und hat die Leute angefeuert. Die ACDC Kurve ist sowieso Legende!
Bei sowas kann man gar nicht schwächeln. Verbietet sich von selbst


----------



## muschi (21. Juli 2015)

Ich habe heute eins der äusserst selten gewordenen Schlammlöcher gefunden, und gestern eine noch seltenere Riesenpfütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Juli 2015)

Hoffentlich bekommst du die Socken wieder sauber,bis zum Start!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Juli 2015)

Sunset-Feierabend-Runde oberhalb von Miltenberg


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Juli 2015)

meine Startnummer habe ich auch noch zu erinnerung hier liegen


----------



## Ragnarim (22. Juli 2015)

Dienstag Abend kurz noch eine kleine Runde im Schatten gedreht, nur die Stechfliegen nervten ziemlich....


----------



## danie-dani (22. Juli 2015)

Gestern auf der höchsten Erhebung Hessens gewesen...


----------



## Aardvark (22. Juli 2015)

Im Bergischen um Altenberg herum an einem alten Hammerwerk


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Juli 2015)

Hach sind da wieder schöne Bilder bei


----------



## Marcy666 (22. Juli 2015)

Mal spontan einen 'FAT'en Nightride gemacht


----------



## Riffer (23. Juli 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Mal spontan einen 'FAT'en Nightride gemacht Anhang anzeigen 406484 Anhang anzeigen 406486
> Anhang anzeigen 406483 Anhang anzeigen 406486 Anhang anzeigen 406487


 Holla, das erste Fat Rat in freier Wildbahn hier...


----------



## Marcy666 (23. Juli 2015)

... dann gleich noch ein paar Bilder in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## univega 9 (23. Juli 2015)

Rotbachtal.....


----------



## smart-IN (23. Juli 2015)

@Marcy666
Kann es sein, dass ich den Kleinen da heute bei Facebook-Bildern vom Geisskopf gesehen habe?


----------



## Marcy666 (23. Juli 2015)

smart-IN schrieb:


> @Marcy666
> Kann es sein, dass ich den Kleinen da heute bei Facebook-Bildern vom Geisskopf gesehen habe?




Nein, waren noch nie am Geisskopf


----------



## smart-IN (23. Juli 2015)

OK - war nur ein Kleiner mit genau dem gleichen Bike.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juli 2015)

noch zwei von der Feierabendrunde am Dienstag...


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juli 2015)

Rumgeharze:


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2015)

Auf dem Plan stand diese Woche zum zweiten Mal den Sonnenaufgang zu beobachten.
Nachdem am Dienstag der erste Versuch wegen eines guten Bekannten (innerer Schweinehund) gescheitert war, hieß es heute Morgen um 3:30Uhr aufstehen ....
Ok es war dann doch schneller 4Uhr als gedacht 
Somit wurde ein Zwischenziel, die Ruine Lindelbrunn, einfach ausgelassen und der Zeitplan passte wieder 

Aber zuersteinmal ging es durch die dunkle Geisterbahn:




Vorbei am Kühungerfelsen (Bilder sind aufgrund falscher Fotoeinstellungen leider nichts geworden)
Zum eigentlichen Ziel, dem Rötzenbergfelsen. Dort durfte ich dann doch noch ein wenig warten bis es los ging:




Gleich geht's los ....




.... und da kommt sie auch schon 










Das frühe Aufstehen ist das Dude einfach noch nicht gewohnt, so wurde sich gleich nochmal ne Runde hingelegt um die morgendlichen Sonnenstrahlen zu genießen.




Da die Familie jedoch mit frischen Brötchen versorgt werden wollte, wurde es schnell wachgerüttelt. (Ich war leider etwas zu langsam für den 10 Sekunden Selbstauslöser) 




Auf dem Heimweg:




Noch schnell an den Pfalz-Lamas vorbei:




Dann durfte sich die Familie auf frische Brötchen freuen 

Vielen Dank an @Radde für die Unterstützung


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2015)

Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wieviel Freude Fattys ihren Fahrer/_inne_n macht. Heute war unser dynamisches Duo unterwegs, die heimischen Trails ein bissl abzurocken. 
Aber auch ein Fatty braucht mal Pause.....sich unbeobachtet fühlend...


----------



## cluso (26. Juli 2015)

Gestern unterwegs gewesen:





Hier fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Fahrer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (26. Juli 2015)

die farbe und der aufbau....
für mich das geilste on one !

gruss accu


----------



## Fatster (26. Juli 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Auf dem Plan stand diese Woche zum zweiten Mal den Sonnenaufgang zu beobachten.
> Gleich geht's los ....
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, wie geil!! 

Ich hoffe, ich habe Freitagnacht ebenso viel Glück wie Du/ihr und kann auch mit entsprechenden Aufnahmen dienen. 
Fahre mit @Fatbikebiker - hoffentlich nicht allzu beso****   - um 00.00 Uhr in Prad los und warte dann auf dem Stilfserjoch mit der Kamera im Anschlag auf den Sonnenaufgang. Ist eine Vollmondnacht und vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und der Himmel ist sternenklar 

Gut gevespert nehmen wir uns dann in der Morgendämmerung den Goldseetrail zur Brust ... oder er sich uns   

Daumen drücken, dass wir auch so geile Sicht haben wie Du sie hattest


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Juli 2015)

Testfahrt war geil,leider kein Vergleich zum Meles!


----------



## der_ulmer (26. Juli 2015)

Heute auch mal wieder mit dem Dickerchen unterwegs, und endlich mal nicht die langweilige Feierabendrunde. Unterwegs war leider nicht besonders viel Zeit zum Knipsen, aber grad schee wars:






Oben angekommen:






Samt schmalem Begleiter, runter ging's auch irgendwie:











Schönen Sonntag noch allerseits!


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Juli 2015)

Heute Morgen durften unsere Fatboy`s auch mal wieder zeigen was sie können 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Und immer schön die Wanderer vorbei lassen


----------



## Optimizer (26. Juli 2015)

Family Fatbike Funday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (26. Juli 2015)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt nach meinem Sturz am Dienstag...



Kurze Verschnaufspause eingelegt mit Blick auf die Wasserkuppe...


 

Ein Dude im Kornfeld...


 

Ein herrlicher Tag heute. Schön war es gewesen, Schulter hat auch gut mitgemacht...


----------



## gnss (26. Juli 2015)

Elbstrand


----------



## cherokee190 (26. Juli 2015)

N'abend,

heute , nach Abklingen des Sturmes, war endlich Zeit um die ChaoYang's einzufahren ....



hier noch blitzblank und sauber.

Entlang auf dem Wall einer alten russischen Schießanlage ...




und zwischen durch ein kleines Päuschen am See ...



Unterwegs mit einem Gang war auch mal wieder lustig


----------



## Bumble (26. Juli 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> heute , nach Abklingen des Sturmes, war endlich Zeit um die CaoYang's eintzfahren ....
> 
> ...


Sehen auf den Clownschuhen verdammt schmal aus


----------



## dorfmann (26. Juli 2015)

Heute raus in den Wald und eine Tour der gemäßigten Art gefahren:





Kennt ihr das, wenn ein Weg auf einmal mitten im Wald endet ? 





frische Waldluft ... sehr schön !








Fahrt ihr im Sommer auch immer mit kurzen Hosen ? 





Kostenlose und willkommene Reifenwaschstraße ...








und dem Knard stehen die Haare zu Berge ...





Selbstauslöseraction... sollte eigentlich eins dieser coolen Wheelie durch Bach Fotos werden...
Zumindest bin ich auf einem von 30 Fotos überhaupt drauf 





und dann war da noch dieser Hüpfer, der ziemlich doof guckte...
hat wahrscheinlich zum ersten Mal ein Fatbike gesehen:


----------



## zoomer (26. Juli 2015)

Die silbernen Pedale sind ja super zu den Felgen ....


----------



## shibby68 (27. Juli 2015)

Sommer in Deutschland aber es war trotzdem schön.


----------



## Optimizer (27. Juli 2015)

Noch ein paar bessere Bilder von gestern aus dem Bikepark Trippstadt...

*Nachwuchsföderung*




*Fattes Brett*




*Flieg junger Adler....*


----------



## Fatster (27. Juli 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Noch ein paar bessere Bilder von gestern aus dem Bikepark Trippstadt...
> 
> 
> *Flieg junger Adler....*



Coole Bilder  ... aber samma: "Junger Adler"?! Hast Du denn keine Angst, dass dich dieser Spitzname evtl. dauerhaft hier im Forum begleiten könnte?


----------



## Optimizer (27. Juli 2015)

Also ich hab mich während des Fluges sehr jung gefühlt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (27. Juli 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich während des Fluges sehr jung gefühlt....



Sehr geile Antwort!   ... ich dachte ja bloß, weil hier im Forum gibts ja mitunter schon seeeehr böse Leute


----------



## Fatster (27. Juli 2015)

... five 
... four
... three
... two
... one




 

wie Du siehst @Optimizer , hatte ich letztens auch mal so ein "Gefühl", habs dann aber lieber gelassen  

... ich werd alt!


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Juli 2015)

auf der absprungrampe ist auch noch so'n komisches geländer im weg ... war also schlau von dir...


----------



## Fatster (27. Juli 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> auf der absprungrampe ist auch noch so'n komisches geländer im weg ... war also schlau von dir...



 ... ich *wusste doch*, dass da noch irgendwas war ..  ... nur gut, dass ich auf mein "Gefühl" gehört hab ... puuuh, dann liegts also doch nicht am Alter


----------



## klausklein (27. Juli 2015)

Aber die düren Reifen rollen da bestimmt durch.


----------



## Fatster (27. Juli 2015)

klausklein schrieb:


> Aber die düren Reifen rollen da bestimmt durch.


Du bist ein *böser*, schneller Mann!


----------



## dorfmann (27. Juli 2015)

mit nem Bunnyhop sollte man das doch schaffen


----------



## Fatster (27. Juli 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> mit nem Bunnyhop sollte man das doch schaffen



... aber der Schwung wäre halt beim Teufel


----------



## zoomer (27. Juli 2015)

Danny Mc Askill würde das sicher mit einem Front Flip verbinden ....

Interessant sind sicher auch die verschiedenen Road Gap Rampen weiter rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (28. Juli 2015)

Kleines Bilderrätsel für Leute mit Rot- Grünschwäche.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2015)

Bin heute mit dem Bild in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages drin. Würd mich über ein "Sternchen drücken" freuen. Gibt bestimmt wieder "schöne" Kommentare......


----------



## Bumble (28. Juli 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibt bestimmt wieder "schöne" Kommentare......


Glaub ich nicht, bist ja so weit weg dass man auf den ersten Blick nicht erkennt dass es ein Fatbike is


----------



## Fatster (28. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, bist ja so weit weg dass man auf den ersten Blick nicht erkennt dass es ein Fatbike is



... schau dir einfach nur mal den SCHATTEN an, dann dürfte auch der letzte Zweifel ausgeräumt sein!


----------



## Bumble (28. Juli 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... schau dir einfach nur mal den SCHATTEN an, dann dürfte auch der letzte Zweifel ausgeräumt sein!


Am Schatten sieht mans, da haste recht.


----------



## skaster (28. Juli 2015)

Jeder, der sich das Bild in voller Auflösung anschaut, sieht sofort das Felgenband, somit hat es keinen Zweck die Bauart zu leugnen. Aber was glaubst du, welche Kommentare es geben würde, hätte er keine 5/10, sondern wieder seine extrem an den Pedalen klebenden Croqs an den Füßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Jeder, der sich das Bild in voller Auflösung anschaut, sieht sofort das Felgenband, somit hat es keinen Zweck die Bauart zu leugnen. Aber was glaubst du, welche Kommentare es geben würde, hätte er keine 5/10, sondern wieder seine extrem an den Pedalen klebenden Croqs an den Füßen



Ich muss also nochmal hin und das Foto neu machen????


----------



## skaster (28. Juli 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich muss also nochmal hin und das Foto neu machen????


Auf jeden


----------



## Fatster (28. Juli 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich muss also nochmal hin und das Foto neu machen????



AU jaaaaaaa ...  ... und dann mach doch nochmal den "jungen Adler" .... nur für mich, *büddeeeeee*!


----------



## Optimizer (29. Juli 2015)

Danke für's Voten! Hat geklappt; bin Foto des Tages. Jetzt bin ich wirklich mal gespannt, ob "die üblichen Kommentar-Verdächtigen" das Fatbike erkennen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juli 2015)

Frühspocht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Juli 2015)

@Fibbs79 leidest du bereits an seniler Bettflucht ?  
Ist ja beängstigend wie oft du früh morgens unterwegs bist


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juli 2015)

Schlafen wird überbewertet


----------



## JFK (29. Juli 2015)

Letztes Wochenende war ich mir meinem Fatty im Wallis


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juli 2015)

[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]Ach du meinst wohl dein Fatty mit dir


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Juli 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schlafen wird überbewertet


mmmhh... du hast kleine Kinder oder (und) deine Frau schnarcht?
 

Aber Respekt, ich käme nicht so oft rechtzeitig raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2015)

Im Dahner Felsenland beim Fatbike-Camp von Trailrock.de - good times!


----------



## Knusberflogge (31. Juli 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Noch ein paar bessere Bilder von gestern aus dem Bikepark Trippstadt...



Schöne Bilder, sieht gut aus der Bikepark. Man bekommt gleich wieder Lust zu radeln...


----------



## dUpl3X (31. Juli 2015)

Unterwegs in der Freitaler Gegend mit einem Salsa Beargrease Testbike. Rollt trotz grober Stollen erstaunlich leicht!


----------



## criscross (31. Juli 2015)

dUpl3X schrieb:


> Unterwegs in der Freitaler Gegend mit einem Salsa Beargrease Testbike. Rollt trotz grober Stollen erstaunlich leicht!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408647
> Anhang anzeigen 408648


nen Beargrease rollt immer gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Juli 2015)

Stimmt!


----------



## der_ulmer (31. Juli 2015)

So, heute mal den letzten Tag vor der bayrischen Urlauberwelle für einen Kurztrip in Richtung Berge mit dem Dickerchen genutzt. Nachdem mich der Münchner Berufsverkehr zuerst noch ein wenig ausgebremst hat gings dann über die BAB doch noch recht fix in Richtung Spitzingsee ...

Ausladen und den letzten Schluck vom Kaffee bei schönstem Ausblick geniessen





Die ersten Meter sind im Schatten der Bäume gefahren und immer wieder gibts zur Belohnung Ausblick:









Durch die hohle Gasse muss er kommen:





Langsam aber sicher immer weniger Bäume, die den Ausblick stören:





Die Rotwandhütte langsam in Sichtweite:





Angekommen:









Und der Mühen Lohn, ok der Fokus liegt eindeutig auf der Aussicht:





Noch schnell die letzten fahrbaren Meter in Richtung Rotwand Gipfel mitgenommen. Das Tragen hab ich mir heute gespart ...





Und zum Abschluß noch ne Runde um den Spitzingsee:





Schee wars! 

Ein schönes Wochenende allerseits und a Grüßle,
Tony


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Juli 2015)

Heute hab ich einfach Frei genommen , um mal wieder den Bergen vor meiner Haustüre meine Aufwartung zu machen 

Nach etwa 550Hm hab ich erst mal ne Pause eingelegt 



 



Dann ging es weiter auf den Sederer



 

 

 



Leider hab ich dann die falsche Entscheidung getroffen und bin über die Gatteralp nach Gunzesried abgefahren 
Das war im oberen Teil eine von Rindviechern ausgetretene steile Wiese 





Im unteren Teil wars dann auch nur der steile Zufahrtsweg zur Alm





Trotzdem war es wieder Klasse mit dem Fatboy 1000Hm hoch zu treten und bei der Abfahrt wäre ich mit einem normalen Bike wohl die Wiese runter gekugelt


----------



## Fatster (1. August 2015)

BLUE MOON FatBike Stelvio Bezwingung - Part 1:

Also, ich sitz da so auf der Terrasse dieses Hotels in Spondinig/I.
Es ist Freitag, 9.30 Uhr und ich frühstücke vor mich hin



"Eigentlich" war mit @Fatbikebiker ausgemacht, dass wir uns abends treffen und um Mitternacht zu einer Vollmond-Befahrung des Stilfserjochs aufbrechen wollen .. man, aber das sind ja noch 15 Stunden bis dahin  und wer weiß, wann der @Fatbikebiker ankommt - die Stauprognosen sind verheerend! 
Während ich mir also Kalorien einverleibe und einen Radler am anderen an mir vorbeiziehen sehe, reift der Entschluss, ich könnte das Ganze ja schon mal antesten und mir die Strecke einprägen ... gesagt, getan:
Alles ist besser als bei Götterwetter im Hotel rumzuhängen.
Also das FatBoy geschnappt und mal nach dem Rechten geschaut.

Kehre 48 war überraschenderweise immer noch da, wo ich sie vermutete:





Zwischen Kehre 33 und 32 hat mich das Panorama sowas von geflashed .. BÄÄMM!





Der obligatorische Fotograph hat mich dann auch bei der 16 abgeschossen und nachdem ich oben ein vor Fett triefendes und fuffzehn Euro teures (das sind 3 Hefe) Schnitzel/Pommes vertilgt hab, hab ich mich in dem Wissen wieder ins Tal gestürzt, dass Alles noch da ist, wo es hingehört und dass ich - wieder streckensicher  - den @Fatbikebiker des Nächtens souverän guiden kann.

Ach ja, was ein FatBike, das in Richtung Gipfel unterwegs ist, selbst bei einem Stein für Reaktionen auslöst, das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten:





Der @Fatbikebiker kann also kommen 

... to be continued ...


----------



## mikeonbike (1. August 2015)

heute war's mal wieder locker flockig... frau und kind sind beim schwager in bremen - sturmfreie bude - biken und klettern - juchui 

zu allererst mal die trails um ffb unsicher gemacht - an der amper gibt es teilweise schon sehr geile trails 

einfahrt bei grafrath in richtung ffb






kurz vor bruck ein eingang auf einen schmalen pfad steil bergab mit schicken anliegern - sehr geil...






oberhalb der brucker bahnlinie. dort gibt es fast schon trialige kurzpassagen. da macht dann auch die vario stütze sinn











zwischenstop am teufelsstein






dann lockeres nach hause rollern - morgen gehts in die berge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (1. August 2015)

Kleine Tour durch die Sonne und dabei versucht das Caribou mit ein paar Schafen bekannt zu machen, ist aber nicht gelungen.




Und ich musste schon wieder feststellen, dass die Floater nicht floaten und ich nasse Schuhe bekomme...


----------



## Marc B (1. August 2015)

Erste Fahrt mit dem Fattie daheim  Tuning startet dann bald!


----------



## mikeonbike (1. August 2015)

...passt gut zu meinem wohmo...


----------



## shibby68 (1. August 2015)

Das Ding ist ja der Hammer


----------



## Dutshlander (1. August 2015)

Das ist mal FATT


----------



## mikeonbike (1. August 2015)

ein hab ich noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (1. August 2015)

leider ein sprittschlucker


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> leider ein sprittschlucker


Es lebe die Sprite-Zero-Schlucker..


----------



## cherokee190 (1. August 2015)

Feines WoMo


----------



## shibby68 (1. August 2015)

perfektes wetterchen, tolle trails, legga bier ... alles fein


----------



## mikeonbike (1. August 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> leider ein sprittschlucker



fährt mit gas...


















ich treib's jetzt mal nicht zu weit... is nich meiner, aber geil fand ich ihn auch


----------



## shibby68 (1. August 2015)

Buhhhh


----------



## hw_doc (2. August 2015)

Nach dem miesen Wetter der letzten Tage hatte ich gestern (Freitag) meine Chance gewittert, um in meinem verbliebenen Urlaub doch noch mal ein paar trockene Tage auf dem Rad zu verbringen.
Tags davor stand noch eine Hausrunde mit dem just modifizierten Gepäckträger und einem Satz alter Jeans in den Taschen an:




Drei Optimierungen im Anschluss:
- Platzierung der Taschen auf dem Träger noch ein wenig innerhalb des Verstellbereichs angepasst
- Rückwand der Taschen versteift (dünnes Schneidebrett)
- längere Schrauben für die Befestigung des Trägers am Rahmen verwendet

So konnte es dann gestern zum Heidschnuckenweg (Süd nach Nord) losgehen - den Teil bis Unterlüß hab ich mir gespart und bin dort nebst Untersatz aus dem Zug gestiegen. Knapp 4 km vom Bahnhof entfernt dann der unspektakuläre Einstieg:




Rechts!





Auf dem festen Boden ließ sich gut beschleunigen, schnell kommt man dann zu den ersten Steigungen und Senken:










Der Boden wechselt alle paar hundert Meter von weichem Heidesand zu feuchter Erde, Gras, Wurzeln, mal tiefe Pfützen, Rindenmulch, Schotter...

















Nennenswert Höhenmeter macht man dabei nicht, aber wer reines Flachland erwartet, wird überrascht sein.






Auch wenn die Bilder einen anderen Eindruck hinterlassen könnten: Es sind auch schmale Wege dabei, bei einigen kann man durchaus von "Trails" sprechen. Die haben mich auch vom Fotografieren abgehalten, da steht bei mir dann das Fahren im Vordergrund.
In der Hauptsaison (ich gebe der Heide noch zwei, drei Wochen bis zur Blüte) sollte man durchaus mit Wanderern rechnen.
















Ein Stück an der Örtze entlang:










Lönsstein!





Übernachtet hab ich bei der Verwandschaft.
Am nächsten Tag habe ich in Bispingen bei Iserhatsche haltgemacht - hier ein Baum aus Metall:




Ob man den und den Rest wirklich gesehen haben muss: Ich weiß nicht - zumal der Eintrittspreis happig ist. Besser vorher mal die Website sichten und dann entscheiden, ob das was für einen ist...

Dann wurde es noch mal wirklich schön:





Und diverse Kilometer später dann richtig unschön:




Schaltwerk gebrochen, Kette (XTR, keine zwei Wochen alt) verdreht. Ende im Gelände.   (
Ein dicker Ast hatte sich zwischen Laufrad, Kette und Schaltwerk gebohrt.
Da ich aufgrund des vorangegangenen Kettenrisses im "Rollerfahren" schon geübt war, bin ich immerhin halbwegs zügig von Höhe Brunautal am Snowdome entlang in Richtung Bispingen-Dorfmitte gekommen.
Nach einer kurzen Eispause hat mich dann der hilfsbereite Linienbusfahrer nebst dem Patienten eingesammelt und zum (nächsten) Bahnhof nach Soltau kutschiert - von dort aus dann per Zug weiter gen Heimat.
Eigentlich wollt ich heut noch an der Alster sitzen, aber...  

Nungut, die Etappe* wird dann nachgeholt.
Insgesamt bin ich jedenfalls mehr als positiv überrscht von dem Wanderweg! Das Gefährt mit den dicken Reifen ist genau die richtige Wahl, insbesondere die stetigen Sandpassagen würde ich meinem Crosser nicht mal unbeladen gerne fahren wollen.
Eigentlich ist der Heidschnuckenweg auch kein Radwanderweg, es ist bis dahin aber wirklich alles fahrbar - ein paar große querliegende Bäume und der blöde Ast mal außen vor. Auch die Beschilderung ist wirklich gut (falls man kein GPS dabei hat) und an allen Ecken und Enden gibt es ausgeschilderte Alternativrouten.
Also: Klare Empfehlung an all diejenigen, die nicht immer Höhenmeter für den Spaß am Biken brauchen!
Für mehr Trainigseffekt kann man entweder das Tempo weiter erhöhen oder noch mehr Gepäck aufladen.  B)

*(ab Bispingen sind es noch rund 90 km)


----------



## Fatster (2. August 2015)

BLUE MOON FatBike Stelvio Bezwingung - Part 2:

Gut, ich bin also wieder unten und knüpfe nahtlos da an, wo ich vorhin hier unten auf der Terrasse aufgehört habe (siehe 1. Bild oben) 
Und irgendwie überbekommt mich so ein komisches Gefühl, das nachher ja alles nochmal machen zu müssen. 
Hab mir dann aber eingeredet, dass ich das "müssen" gedanklich gegen ein "dürfen" tauschen muss... positiv denken war angesagt

Mein isotonischer Elektrolythaushaltspegel in den Oberschenkeln war also wieder gefüllt, dann jetzt schnell duschen und pennen, denn der @Fatbikebiker kommt - bei meinem "Glück" - bestimmt früher als gedacht ... und so war es dann auch. Nach ner vollen halben Stunde "Schlaf" klopfts an der Tür 
Und erwartungsgemäß war SEIN isotonischer Elektrolythhaushaltspegel nach der Autofahrt bei Null - also (erneut) "auftanken" auf besagter, mittlerweile windiger Terrasse. 
Eine Stunde später war Abendessen angesagt (keine Details, aber es war viel, saugut, dauerte lang und war teuer ).
Ich machs kurz, nach 2 1/2 Std. erneutem "Schlaf" klingelte um 0.30 Uhr der Wecker und dankenswerter Weise musste ich nicht (schon wieder) "hefen" sondern mich (schon wieder) abfahrtsbereit machen  
Egal, "selbst Schuld" sagte ich mir und mit einem vorfreudig energiegeladenen @Fatbikebiker ging es Punkt 1.00 Uhr hinaus in die Vollmondnacht - "auffi muaß i, auffi", fielen mir da die berühmten Ambros'schen Worte ein. Fünf Minuten später wurds dann Ernst:





Unbeirrt stampften wir Kurbelumdrehung für Kurbelumdrehung nach oben und ich redete mir ein, dass meine "Streckenkenntnis" ein deutlicher Vorteil sei ... seltsam nur: Irgendwie war dieses Mal alles anders und nichts wie Stunden zuvor... die Steigungen waren steiler, länger, alles  komisch" irgendwie 
Dann, ein erster "Fixpunkt" und die Gewissheit, mich wenigstens bis hierher nicht verfahren zu haben:





Das dann Folgende war einfach nur g***, ein Fest für die Sinne. 
Der Wildbach rauschte ohrenbetäubend, keine Abgase, die Heerscharen von Grillen entlang des Weges haben uns aufs Übelste und lautestmöglich für die nächtliche Störung beschimpft ... und dann immer diesen tollen Ausblick auf den "Blue Moon", der uns die Auffahrt erhellte. (Anm.: Diese Nachtbilder liefert der @Fatbikebiker nach, da ist mein Handy an Grenzen gestossen.)
Der ständige Wechsel von leichten, hellen Wolken und bösen, dunklen Wolken, welche sich immer wieder vor den Vollmond schoben, das war fantastisch zu beobachten und half uns über die ein oder andere kurze böse Rampe hinweg.

Mit zunehmender Helligkeit kehrten dann die Lebensgeister wieder zurück und die zweite, dritte oder vierte Luft stellte sich ein, der @Fatbikebiker kam





sah





kümmerte sich 'n "Schoas" um den Knipsografen





und stürmte unbeirrt dem Gipfel entgegen 



Als dann die Sonne hinter den Gipfeln hervor lugte, wurden auch seine "Pausen" zahlreicher, - offiziell: Um all die schönen Momente einzufangen .. ja nee, is klaa 























Ständig wechselte der Berg sein Antlitz. Mal schien er zu glühen




dann zogen wieder dichte Nebelschwaden rein




Irgendwann waren wir dann aber oben und DAS, dieses Bild, das kannte ich bisher völlig, aber wirklich völlig anders:




Wo sich ansonsten Menschenmassen tummeln, Rad-und Motorradfahrer sich um Abstellplätze für ihre Gefährte streiten, Cabriofahrer ihre 20 Jahre jüngere Geliebte gemächlich durch den Ort chauffieren, da war ... nichts! Gar nix! Null! Nada! (Die paar Jugendichen Chinesen, die zum morgendlichen Sommer-Skifahren Richtung Lift dackelten, unterschlage ich bewusst!) 

Der @Fatbikebiker kannte aber gar nix, unausgelastet erklomm er noch per pedes den Gipfel und ließ seinen Truck




als auch mich und die leckeren "Kaminwurzen" und "Landjäger" zurück




Letzteres war ein Fehler denn ich hatte Hunger wie doof 

Nach ner guten Stunde auf dem Gipfel kamen die ersten Regentropfen. Unseren eigentlichen Plan, über den Goldseetrail abzufahren, haben wir nicht zuletzt auch deshalb auf nächstes Mal verschoben, denn die Eindrücke der Vollmondbefahrung haben fürs Erste völlig gereicht! 

Während der Auffahrt haben uns gerade mal sechs Autos überholt, bei der Abfahrt wurds dann deutlich mehr aber alles nicht wild.
Auch die ersten Radler kamen uns entgegen: deren Augen beim frühmorgendlichen Anblick zweier talwärts !!! brettender FatBikes: "Unbezahlbar" 

... ähm ... im Gegensatz zum Frühstück im Hotel, wo die wirklich sehr nette Bedienung meinen Wunsch nach einem Frühstücksei leicht beschämt mit dem Satz: "Koschd ein Euro extra" quittierte   ... egal!


So, falls jemand tatsächlich bis hierher gelesen hat, dann erst Mal "Danke" dafür! 

Und das abschließende Fazit ist ganz einfach:
Wer das Stilfserjoch noch nie bei (Vollmond)Nacht mit dem (Fat)Bike befahren hat, der sollte - nein MUSS! - das unbedingt mal nachholen. Das war das ultimative Highlight meines Radlebens  und das werde ich in jedem Fall wiederholen ... so, und jetzt möge der @Fatbikebiker bitte die Nachtbilder nachreichen


----------



## BigJohn (2. August 2015)

Sehr schön, da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## Fatster (2. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da werden Erinnerungen wach



An deine Zeit als Motorrad- oder Cabriofahrer?  

Scherz! 

Erzähl, hast Du das SJ auch schon mal bei Nacht befahren? Obergeil, gell!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (2. August 2015)

Wo hab ich diesen Strickhelm nur schon mal gesehen  

Ah jetzt ja 






Klasse Bericht und tolle Leistung 

Den Goldseeweg musst Du unbedingt mal ( bei schönem Wetter ) fahren , der ist wirklich Genial  mit dem Panorama


----------



## Fatster (2. August 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> ....
> Den Goldseeweg musst Du unbedingt mal ( bei schönem Wetter ) fahren , der ist wirklich Genial  mit dem Panorama



 ... ich kann's mir vorstellen! 
Wird schnellstmöglich nachgeholt, dann fahr ich spät Abends hoch, übernachte in der Tibet-Hütte und fahr bei Sonnenaufgang über den Goldseetrail ab.


----------



## Ragnarim (2. August 2015)

Goldseetrail ist super, aber vor 16:00 Uhr meckern dich unter Umstände paar Wandere an... war 2012 dort. mit dem Rennrad rauf und direkt anschließend mit dem Spicy übern Trail runter... gab aber abends um am nächsten Tag bissi ziehen in den Waden....


----------



## mikeonbike (2. August 2015)

heut' morgen schau ich aus dem fenster - regen ... gut dann war's um 11:00 uhr dann doch trocken, also rad ins auto und auf nach ohlstad. von da aus über eschenlohe hoch richtung heimgarten zum wankhaus und dann den ohlstadt trail runter. alles noch ein bisschen feucht vom vormittag, aber immer wieder ein riesenspass 






mal kurz ein blick rüber auf den heimgarten...






aber jetzt - noch kurz nen apfel und nen riegel einschmeissen und dann - abfahrt 






die über 30% gefälle kommen nicht so richtig rüber...





















was bleibt - steil ist geil ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. August 2015)

BLUE MOON - Nachzügler-Fotos

Abfahrt ca um 1 Uhr.


 


 
Blue Moon - geile Stimmung


 
Der Fatster fuhr unbeirrt immer weiter


 
Irgendwann wurde es dann hell und friedliche Bergstimmung war grandios


 


 


 


 
Der Fatster und ich waren begeistert vom Panorama


 
Rückblick 


 
Oben erschöpft angekommen aber glücklich. Wollte unbedingt noch auf die Dreisprachenspitze gehen und den Einstieg in den Goldseetrail sehen. Leider wurde das Wetter aber immer unbeständiger und wir entschieden uns den Trail ein anderes Mal zu fahren. Versprochen!


 


 


 
Bei der Abfahrt kamen wir noch bei einem "Lebenskünstler" vorbei. Finde das passt irgendwie zu den Fatbikes.


 


 
Es war ein besonderes Bergerlebnis. Fatbikes nehmen keine Gefangene.
Nächstes Jahr kommen wir wieder....


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. August 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> heut' morgen schau ich aus dem fenster - regen ... gut dann war's um 11:00 uhr dann doch trocken, also rad ins auto und auf nach ohlstad. von da aus über eschenlohe hoch richtung heimgarten zum wankhaus und dann den ohlstadt trail runter. alles noch ein bisschen feucht vom vormittag, aber immer wieder ein riesenspass



Sauba, bin den Weg gefüllt schon 50 mal rauf gegangen. Möchte ich heuer im Winter runterfahren.
Waren nicht viele Wanderer unterwegs? Der Heimgarten ist ja quasi mein Hausberg


----------



## mikeonbike (2. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sauba, bin den Weg gefüllt schon 50 mal rauf gegangen. Möchte ich heuer im Winter runterfahren.
> Waren nicht viele Wanderer unterwegs? Der Heimgarten ist ja quasi mein Hausberg



da drüben hinterm rauheck ist ja meistens nicht ganz so viel los. zudem war das wetter nicht optimal. drei biker kamen mir in der auffahrt entgegen - auf dem breiten forstweg mit full face und km-langen federweg  - und im ohlstadt trail ein Pärchen zu fuss - that's it. ansonsten meide ich den heimgarten mit dem bike...

im winter ist der trail bei dem gefälle natürlich spannend . fährst du da mit spikes?


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. August 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> im winter ist der trail bei dem gefälle natürlich spannend . fährst du da mit spikes?


Da hast Du ja Glück gehabt.
Im Winter immer mit BUD/LOU, natürlich. Nicht bei Glatteis, aber wenn eine schöne kleine Schneeauflage drauf ist, könnte es Spaß machen.


----------



## hoodride (2. August 2015)

Heute ein bißchen mit dem @Stadtwaldflitza abgehangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (3. August 2015)

Nach einem perfekten Sommertag noch gemütlich ausklingen lassen auf dem Dicken


----------



## muschi (3. August 2015)

Unterwegs im Ruhrpott, 55 mal 7,95km im Kreis fahren.


----------



## Vighor (3. August 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Unterwegs im Ruhrpott, 55 mal 7,95km im Kreis fahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409393


Gutes Foto, aber wieso sitzt du da gerade auf dem Oberrohr?
Die Technik hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen (oder übersehen).


----------



## herrundmeister (3. August 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Gutes Foto, aber wieso sitzt du da gerade auf dem Oberrohr?
> Die Technik hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen (oder übersehen).


das hat er sich bei der TdF abgeschaut


----------



## BigJohn (3. August 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> An deine Zeit als Motorrad- oder Cabriofahrer?
> 
> Scherz!
> 
> Erzähl, hast Du das SJ auch schon mal bei Nacht befahren? Obergeil, gell!?


Haha, nein  Ich war da wirklich nur mit dem Motorrad. Wenn ich da mit dem Fatbike hoch wollte, müsste ich wahrscheinlich drei Nächte einplanen 
Wenn man in der Richtigen Zeit dort ist, ist es aber auch tagsüber ziemlich leer dort oben. ZB Abends im September.


----------



## Fatster (3. August 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Unterwegs im Ruhrpott, 55 mal 7,95km im Kreis fahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409393



Alter Schwede, Respekt!  ... 440km ... da zieh ich doch glatt meinen gehäkelten Helm.   ... darf man nach den Höhenmeter pro Runde fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (3. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn man in der Richtigen Zeit dort ist, ist es aber auch tagsüber ziemlich leer dort oben. ZB Abends im September.



Echt?  Das hieße ja, dass dann eine "abendliche Auffahrt", vielleicht so ab 20, 21 Uhr ebenfalls ziemlich auto- bzw. grundsätzlich abgasfrei verlaufen müsste, oder? Hmmmm ...


----------



## muschi (3. August 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Gutes Foto, aber wieso sitzt du da gerade auf dem Oberrohr?
> Die Technik hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen (oder übersehen).



Da biste halt schneller.


herrundmeister schrieb:


> das hat er sich bei der TdF abgeschaut



Natürlich habe ich das, und bitte nur nachahmen wenn man es kann.


Fatster schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, Respekt!  ... 440km ... da zieh ich doch glatt meinen gehäkelten Helm.   ... darf man nach den Höhenmeter pro Runde fragen?



Hier für alle die sich für die Stravaaufzeichnungen interessieren.
Es waren 4259hm, also nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Vighor (3. August 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Da biste halt schneller.
> 
> 
> Natürlich habe ich das, und bitte nur nachahmen wenn man es kann.


Lange Asphalt abfahrten sind sowieso nicht mein ding und für ne ruppige mtb Abfahrt ist das denke ich mal nicht geeignet 
Ein durchfahrenes Loch oder grösserer Stein und dann ist mindestens die Familienplannung durcheinander


----------



## Dutshlander (3. August 2015)

wenn du 440 Km auf dem Sattel sitzt ist es vorläufig sowieso Essig[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## muschi (3. August 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Lange Asphalt abfahrten sind sowieso nicht mein ding und für ne ruppige mtb Abfahrt ist das denke ich mal nicht geeignet
> Ein durchfahrenes Loch oder grösserer Stein und dann ist mindestens die Familienplannung durcheinander



Das war keine Asphaltabfahrt, dort sind 3 üble Bodenwellen drin. Ich mache das meist im Gelände, ich fahre ja mtb.
Darum schrieb ich ja, nicht für Nachahmer empfohlen, wenn man es nicht kann.
Das mit der Familienplanung ist bei mir abgeschlossen. Man muss natürlich fluffig im Schritt sitzen, sonst tut es weh.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2015)

Die Hände gehören aber da direkt neben den Vorbau. Für halbe Sachen geht man doch nicht das Risiko von Rühreiern ein   

G.


----------



## mtbhb (3. August 2015)

Und wir Norddeutschen haben es auch schön:


----------



## hoodride (3. August 2015)

Größere Felgen, geiler Lack und mit fünf Bier noch problemlos heimgekommen
Bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2015)

Kleines Shooting, mein neuer Avatar hier in groß -
Modell: Dude CF 9.0
Location: Sieg bei Hennef
Foto: @akimam


----------



## G-Stylez (3. August 2015)

Super Bild und geiles Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (4. August 2015)

Kleine Runde am Strand von Kühlungsborn


----------



## Dutshlander (4. August 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Größere Felgen, geiler Lack und mit fünf Bier noch problemlos heimgekommen
> Bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen Bedarf.


----------



## OnTheFly (4. August 2015)

Moonlander-Tour bei über 40°C


----------



## Vighor (4. August 2015)

Flowige Trails, technisches Geholper, 800hm bergab ..

Das haben wir hier alles nicht ..


----------



## skaster (5. August 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Flowige Trails, technisches Geholper, 800hm bergab ..
> 
> Das haben wir hier alles nicht ..


Ich hätte ja gedacht beim zweiten Mal wären die Hunde angeleint


----------



## chriiss (5. August 2015)

.


----------



## Aardvark (5. August 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ein Psalm auf's Fatbike


JA MAN! und dann noch auf das coolste Fatbike wo gibt.


----------



## Fatster (5. August 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> JA MAN! und dann noch auf das coolste Fatbike wo gibt.



Sorry für OT, aber:

*Amen!*


----------



## ColdBlood (5. August 2015)

Heute mal an der Ostseeküste entlang unterwegs gewesen. Lustig wenn einem die Leute verdutzt angucken und fragen ob das nur im Flachland fahren kann :-D 

Bilder sind einmal Fahrrinne Warnemünde und einmal im Wald Richtung Gral-Müritz 










Hätten wir uns gestern sogar sehen können F7 Uli ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (5. August 2015)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> ...



Klasse! Mit dem Fatty am Passagierkai und Blick auf die Yachthafen Residenz Hohe Düne 
Westlich von Rostock/Warnemünde ist es weniger flach wie in Richtung Graal Müritz.


----------



## ColdBlood (5. August 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Klasse! Mit dem Fatty am Passagierkai und Blick auf die Yachthafen Residenz Hohe Düne
> Westlich von Rostock/Warnemünde ist es weniger flach wie in Richtung Graal Müritz.


jo weiß schon..Tour Richtung Kühlungsborn kommt diese Woche auch noch, da sind auch paar mehr Traileinlagen drin  kenne uns ja hier sehr gut aus. sind jedes jahr hier


----------



## cherokee190 (5. August 2015)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> jo weiß schon..Tour Richtung Kühlungsborn kommt diese Woche auch noch, da sind auch paar mehr Traileinlagen drin  kenne uns ja hier sehr gut aus. sind jedes jahr hier



Freitag treffen Uli, Peter und ich uns im Hütter Wohld, 16:00 auf dem Parkplatz des Fischereihofes Parkentin.


----------



## ColdBlood (5. August 2015)

mal sehen. falls es zeitlich klappt schreibe ich dir hier nochmal. sind zu 4. im Urlaub und da muss das alles etwas flexibel bleiben ^^ die schmalspur Fraktion bei mir ist eher Raucher und wenigfahrer


----------



## cherokee190 (5. August 2015)

So machen wir das und weil hier die Galerie ist .... vom letzten Sonntag im Hütter Wohld ...


----------



## der_ulmer (5. August 2015)

Ich war heute auch wieder ne kleine Runde unterwegs ... Auf geht's in Richtung Tutzinger Hütte zum Bike'n'Hike. 

Schönes Wochenenddomizil:






Da der Weg nach oben relativ unspektakulär ist, gibt's keine weiteren Bilder. Hier mussten dann die treuen Lastesel (gut gesichert) zurück gelassen werden. Oben sind keine Radl erlaubt:






Weiter geht's per Pedes:






Mit meinen Radlschuhen gar nicht so ohne ...






Die Benediktenwand baut sich langsam aber sich auf:






Das Ziel in Sichtweite:






Und wieder mal der Mühen Lohn:






Bei dem Panorama fällt das Abschiednehmen schwer:






Runter geht's meist ein wenig schneller als bergauf ...

















Wieder mit schmalem Begleiter:






Und wiedermal bleibt als Fazit nur: Schee wars!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (5. August 2015)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> Heute mal an der Ostseeküste entlang unterwegs gewesen. Lustig wenn einem die Leute verdutzt angucken und fragen ob das nur im Flachland fahren kann :-D
> 
> Bilder sind einmal Fahrrinne Warnemünde und einmal im Wald Richtung Gral-Müritz
> 
> ...




 Wir waren heute mit dem dicken schwimmen ))))))


----------



## F7 Uli (5. August 2015)

Fahrt dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen in kühlungsborn


----------



## der_ulmer (5. August 2015)

So ne Fahrt in den Sonnenuntergang ist echt was feines. Da könnte ich mich fast nicht zwischen Bergen oder so wie bei Dir am Strand samt der entsprechenden Geräuschkulisse entscheiden ... Sehr schöne Bilder, v.a. das Letzte!


----------



## shibby68 (6. August 2015)

Fat-er Radweg


----------



## shibby68 (6. August 2015)

Witten - Bochum   Asphalt und Fatty ist nicht schön


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. August 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Fat-er Radweg



Über 4,5" sind nicht erlaubt ?


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Über 4,5" sind nicht erlaubt ?


nee, is erst ab 4.5" erlaubt


----------



## shibby68 (6. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> nee, is erst ab 4.5" erlaubt


dann war ich aber nur halblegal


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. August 2015)

Das war Heute mal wieder eine geniale Sundowner Tour auf die Kalkhöf


----------



## Sandro31 (8. August 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 409718 Anhang anzeigen 409717 Anhang anzeigen 409716 Kleine Runde am Strand von Kühlungsborn


Ist echt schön geworden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (8. August 2015)

Habs jetzt endlich mal geschafft - nen ausgewachsenen Alpencross mitm Fatty 
Hat erstaunlich gut geklappt - mit grad mal 4,5 Kilo Gepäck inclusive DSLR 

Route war Scharnitz - Plumsjoch - Inntal - Götznerberg - Stubaital - Brennergrenzkamm  - Sterzing - Jaufenpass - Meran - Rabbijoch - Brenta - Riva.

Ca. 12000hm, 460km, grob an die DAV Marvin-Route angelehnt, mit einigen Extraschmankerln.
Bis auf nen Kettenklemmer der n bischen was am Schaltwerk zerstört hat ( und mit Kabelbindern erstaunlich gut reparierbar war) und nem Speichenriss alles durchgehalten.

Chronologisch etwas durcheinander:

Plumsjochhütte (die haben übrigens mittlerweile einen modernen Nebenbau mit Zimmern und warmer Dusche und pipapo):




Haselgruberhütte:




Irgendwo in der Brenta:


Jaufenpass:



Brennergrenzkamm:


----------



## Kittie (8. August 2015)

Großartig!


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2015)

Hammer


----------



## barbarissima (8. August 2015)

Saubere Leistung und Wahnsinnsbilder


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. August 2015)

Wieso hast Du mich nicht mit genommen   


Klasse , Gratuliere 

Tolle Bilder , aber vielleicht kannst Du ja noch etwas mehr dazu schreiben


----------



## McSlow (8. August 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du mich nicht mit genommen
> Tolle Bilder , aber vielleicht kannst Du ja noch etwas mehr dazu schreiben



Naja, eigentlich bin ich fast nur umständehalber mit dem Fatty gefahren  Der Kollege der mit ist hat nur ein Cyclocross, und das wär dann doch etwas zu gewagt gewesen. Also hat er mein "normales mtb" ( das On One 456 Carbon mit den grünen Felgen in den Bildern) genommen und ich bin halt mit dem Fatty los. Muss aber sagen das das ungeheuer Spass auf dem Trails gemacht hat.
Hab mit dem Fatty sogar meine bisherige Bestzeit von Scharnitz->Karwendelhütte geschlagen ( 1:40h ) - und die alte Bestzeit war immerhin mitm 11kg 29er und Tagesgepäck gefahren 

Haben in Meran einen halben Tag pause gemacht, was sich a) wegen Meran ( ist wirklich nett da) und b) wegen Speichenwechsel angeboten hat.
Haben so 50/50 auf Hütten oder kurzfristig gebuchten Pensionen oder BnB's (in Riva) übernachtet. Vor Riva wollten wir eigentlich noch in der Ghedina Hütte übernachten. Nachdem ich nach der Abfahrt dort eingebogen bin, kurz das Zimmer klargemacht hab und dann noch auf den Kollegen gewartet hat ist der mit vollgas vorbeigerauscht  Ich war nämlich gar nicht auf der Ghedinahütte sondern 200m vorher auf der Albergo Brenta  War aber auch egal, die war nämlich auch sehr schön. ( Die Ghedinahütte sah aber auch nicht übel aus).

Der ersteller der Marvinroute scheint eine ziemliche Schwäche für Rodelbahnen zu haben - waren oft konstant Sacksteile stücke drin. War aber mit etwas Anstrengung alles fahrbar, ich hab vorne nen 28er und hinten ein 42er General Lee drin, das hat sich bewährt.

Richtung Italien hat man schon bemerkt das wir uns langsam richtung 15. August -Ferragosto- bewegen. In Riva war volle Action, aber ging eigentlich alles ganz gut. Die Züge von Rovereto->Bozen sind sogar Fatbikekompatibel ( große Fleischerhaken ) 

Lustig waren eigentlich überall die Gespräche am Nachbartisch: "....ich hätt gedacht da kommst garnicht rauf mit den dingern...." 

Und weils ne Galerie ist noch ein kleiner nachschlag (nicht immer mit Fatty im Bild, dafür auch ganz nett).

Lago di Valagola, Brenta, kurz vor dem Bregn da l’Ors-Pass:




Auffahrt zur Haselgruber, im hinteren Ultental. Steil aber durchaus fahrbar. Die letzten 400hm nach der letzten bewirtschafteten Alm kann man teils fahren, will man aber teils auch gerne schieben 




Nochmal Brennergrenzkamm. Die Regenjacke hatte ich umsonst dabei, auch wenns nicht so aussieht. Ich hab nicht so richtig rausgefunden, welchen militärischen Sinn diese wirklich imposanten Anlage hat - das ganze ist gespickt mit zig Bunkeranlagen. Dachte immer aus dem 1. Weltkrieg, tatsächlich stammen die Anlagen wohl weitgehend aus den 30er Jahren, und die Strasse selbst ist in einem recht guten Zustand- und das auf einer fast kontinuierlich auf 2200m liegenden höhe...)




Die üblichen hässlichen 20%-Rampen aus dem Tal heraus, glaub das war irgendwo vor der Götzener Alm.




Meran 




Glaub ich würd den nächsten AlpenX auch ohne Not mit dem Fatty machen. Meins wiegt ohne klimbim knapp unter 14 Kilo, damit ging das wirklich gut. Ab und an ist der Kollege mit dem Carbonding und guten 25kg Gesamtvorteil davongezogen, aber das waren dann vieleicht 2-5 Minuten... Abwärts durfte ich dann warten, und das 456er ist eigentlich auch gut Abfahrtskompatibel.

Achja: Da ich eh schon unkonventionell gefahren bin: Als Rucksack hatte ich nicht den üblichen Deuter Transalp 30 dabei ( obwohl ich sogar einen 32er habe) sondern aus Jux nen Mindshift Trail 18. Das Ding ist hier sogar mal vor kurzem vorgestellt worden. Hat neben diesem diesem wirklich guten DSLR-Fach zum rumschubsen oben gerade mal 10-12l volumen und eigentlich hat mir nix gefehlt. ( gut - ich weiss jetzt wieviel gramm meine leichteste unterhose wiegt und wieviel gramm man verliert wenn man eine Reisezahnbürste um 50% kürzt) *g*


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2015)

McSlow schrieb:


> Glaub ich würd den nächsten AlpenX auch ohne Not mit dem Fatty machen. Meins wiegt ohne klimbim knapp unter 14 Kilo, damit ging das wirklich gut.


Glückwunsch.


----------



## Cowboy000 (9. August 2015)

Kurzer Tankstopp an der Regnitz bei Erlangen.  
Zu dem niedrigen Wasserstand laden die Sandbänke zum plantschen ein.


----------



## der_ulmer (9. August 2015)

Nach der gestrigen Radl Nacht stand heute unter dem Motto "der frühe Vogel weckt den Wurm ...": 03:00 Wecker, 03:15 in der Tanke um die Ecke Brezn kaufen, 03:30 sind die Laternen an der A95 Richtung Garmisch aus dem Rückspiegel verschwunden, 04:25 Treffen in Oberau und weiter Richtung Elmau ... Dort angekommen ausladen und um 05:00 sind wir ins Dunkel der Nacht gestartet:





Langsam aber sicher wird es immer heller und aus dem dunklen Einerlei zeichnen sich die Berge ab

05:19 Uhr




05:47 Uhr




150m weiter wirds langsam Richtig schön




06:24 Uhr, die Sonne färbt die Gipfel mittlerweile Rot




06:35 Uhr Zeit für Brotzeit, die Bewohner werden langsam neugieriger:




Zuerst dachten wir noch, dass sie sich für unsere Fressalien interessieren, aber falsch gedacht, hier handelt es sich echte Radlinteressierte:




Weiter gehts, die Sonne kämpft weiter




und leitet uns den Weg zum Ziel, die Schachen Hütte:




Aufgrund der Uhrzeit gabs heute am Ziel Schirmchendrinks, dampfend und schwarz wie die Nacht:




Auf gehts wieder in Richtung Heimat ...




Schee wars!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2015)

Erste Proberollrunde nach Umbau:


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. August 2015)

Bin mal die Tour von Herrn @Optimizer nachgefahren: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rzb-vo-dy-n-velo-tout-te-pfingstmontag-25-mai-2015.753485/

Ich kann nur sagen einfach ne geniale Tour:

Sonnenaufgang kurz nach Tourstart um ca. 06:30Uhr:




Ausblick genießen´& Sonne genießen:







Anfassen nicht verboten:




Grand Wintersberg & Aussicht von oben:







(Mein) Highlight der Tour:




Ruinen + Felsen gibt es auch zu sehen:










Vielen Dank nochmal an @Optimizer für die Ausarbeitung dieser mehr als genialen Tour


----------



## shadoom (10. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


Am Samstag habe wir eine Tour um den Itonskopf (Montafon) gemacht.

Start war in Gaschurn, dann ging es nach Schruns und von dort auf den Bartholomäberg.


 



 


Dann weiter zur ersten Hütte wo man sich mit lecker Essen stärken konnte. (Von Schruns bis zur Hütte waren es etwa 700hm)


 


Dann ging es etwa weitere 400hm auf Schotterstraße bis auf 1800m unterhalb des Itonskopfs. Das war der höchste Punkt der Tour.


 


 

Der weitere Verlauf war eine Mischung aus Schotterstraße, steiniger Singletrail, teils mit heftigen Gegenanstiegen und schönen flowigen Trails über Wiesen und Wurzeln 


 


Hat Spaß gemacht! Waren 55km und 1700hm. Gruppe waren 12. und ich der einzige mit nem FATbike…

Grüße Sebi


----------



## muschi (11. August 2015)

Fat und Alpen funktioniert, obwohl die Starrgabel in S3 Gelände schon eine echte Herausforderung ist. Da finde ich die 140mm am Titanix doch um einiges spaßiger. Anstrengend war es so oder so. 21km, 1334hm, er heißt Monte Gazzirola, 2116m.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. August 2015)

Kaum ist das 24Std rennen vorbei, besuchst du die berge. Chapeau[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. August 2015)

Durftest das bike doch behalten,oder bist du nur noch nicht dazu gekommen,es zurück zu geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. August 2015)

Rose hat scheinbar verstanden, das es von Nutzen sein könnte, wenn noch länger über die Vielseitigkeit des Tusker berichtet werden kann.


----------



## skaster (11. August 2015)

Er sagte doch mal, dass er es bis Ende der Saison zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. August 2015)

Kein Vergleich mit den tollen Fotos von dieser Seite, aber wir sind heute ein bisschen durch den Wald explored...man merkt deutlich, dass es dort schon anfängt zu herbsteln...Pilzgeruch, Matsch, Äste im Weg, die zu faulen anfangen...
Das schöne: Da wo wir waren, kommen nur Fatties hin!


----------



## muschi (11. August 2015)

Das Rad steht mir bis Ende der Rennsaison zur Verfügung. Und wenn ich es denn schon habe, dann fahre ich es auch.
Nächstes Rennen Daun Vulkanbikemarathon, aber vorher noch ein paar schöne Bilder aus den Alpen.


----------



## gpzmandel (12. August 2015)

Die Muschi ist doch im Trainingslager und Urlaub wird doch nur überbewertet.  Au rein Mario schöne Bilder haste da gemacht.


----------



## der_ulmer (12. August 2015)

Für mich hieß es heute auch wieder vor den Hühnern raus und ab Richtung Tölz zum Radlfahrn ...

Wieder ging's hinaus ins Dunkel der Nacht






Der Tag beginnt, Blick Richtung Tegernsee:






Die Schatten werden langsam länger:






Für mehr Bilder hat es heute leider nicht gereicht.

Bevor es dann richtig heiß wurde hatten wir dann auch schon knapp 45km abgespult. Tagesziel erreicht und ab ins Kühle!

A Grüßle und ne angenehme zweite Tageshälfte allerseits!

Tony


----------



## skaster (12. August 2015)

Letzten Sonntag waren ein paar von uns Fett im Westen unterwegs, hat Spaß gemacht


Kleiner Bericht zum Sandcrawler


----------



## Dutshlander (12. August 2015)

[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## criscross (12. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag waren ein paar von uns Fett im Westen unterwegs, hat Spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> Kleiner Bericht zum Sandcrawler



sieht ja richtig flowig aus  
gibts da eigentlich nen GPS Track von ? 
wenn das nicht mein letztes Urlaubswochenende gewesen wäre,
wäre ich gerne mitgefahren ....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. August 2015)

Ha, endlich Urlaub und dann eine Woche in den Bergen - aber ohne Bike  wie kann das sein? Na manchmal passt´s einfach nicht... ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, dass danach der Fatbike-Trieb extrem ausgeprägt war (ich wollte schon was posten bei "Ohne FAT BIKE unterwegs ... GALERIE" doch fand den passenden Thread nicht), und so konnte ich gestern nicht anders, als die bekannten Trails in der Pfalz zu penetrieren...

Auch das Bike freute sich wie Bolle - und tanzte im Astkreis seinen Namen...



_"Ein Echo steht im Walde ganz still und stumm, es hat um seine Reifen so Äste rum, sag wer mag das Fatbike sein, das da steht im Wald allein, will es denn so gar kein Trailbike sein?"_

Doch, wollte es, oder Enduro, oder was weiss denn ich...

Es zog mich zum Erzengel unter den Pfalzhügeln, dem Nollenkopf. Oben dann erst mal eine Art Fatbike-Meditation. Mann was geht im Inneren dieses Bikes nur vor, solche kohlenstoffbasierten Geschöpfe haben doch ein Bewusstsein, oder?...




Dann erwachte es jedoch aus seiner selbst gewählten Lethargie, und schob sich Richtung Stufenabhang.

Hier, ein Bild aus dem Jahr 2000, die ewig gleichen Stufen, nur die Vegetation ist heute ein bisschen weiter:





Damals mit 100mm Federweg, und heute? Ähm, immer noch 100mm Federweg, aber irgendwie anders...







Der gegenüberliegende Naturstufen-Uphill war geeignet, die Nicht-Fatbike-Fahrer mit Frust zu erfüllen, schiebend und fluchend mussten sie zusehen, wie der Dicke Stufe um Stufe mühelos erklomm. OK das hatte früher schon mit schmalbereifterem Gerät geklappt, aber noch nie hatte es so viel Spaß gemacht wie diesmal.

Die hohe Loog hatte dann zur Belohnung eine leckere Stärkung zu bieten:




Und mit frischer Kraft kamen Ideen zu neuen Unsinnstaten:

einmal quer




einmal gerade




einmal schräg




Einige schöne und spektakuläre Abfahrten später mal wieder eine typische Pfalztreppe:




Eeeendlich wieder fett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (12. August 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> sieht ja richtig flowig aus
> gibts da eigentlich nen GPS Track von ?
> wenn das nicht mein letztes Urlaubswochenende gewesen wäre,
> wäre ich gerne mitgefahren ....


Wie sag ich es jetzt ohne als  Spielverderber dazustehen? Nicht alle Trails sind unsensibel und ich bin ja auch nur hinterher gefahren.


----------



## Holland (12. August 2015)

Wow, tolles Video! 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Dutshlander (12. August 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Auch das Bike freute sich wie Bolle - und tanzte im Astkreis seinen Namen...


[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]oha ich wusste nicht das es auch Fattbikewalldörfer gibt, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. August 2015)

NO Trespassing!


----------



## michi3 (12. August 2015)

@Der Kokopelli 

Bin immer noch Fan von deinem Borealis, für mich "das Fatbike"!


----------



## Fatster (13. August 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli
> 
> Bin immer noch Fan von deinem Borealis, für mich "das Fatbike"!




... schaut *wirklich* super aus ... muss ich (leider) zugeben


----------



## muschi (13. August 2015)

Soll keiner sagen, der Elefant hätte ein schönes Leben bei mir. Leiden muss er....... Da habe ich doch hinter dem Passo San Lucio einen richtig tollen Wandersteig gefunden.
Ich kriege hier keine Kilometer zusammen, 22km-1300hm Hardcore.


----------



## Fatster (13. August 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Soll keiner sagen, der Elefant hätte ein schönes Leben bei mir. Leiden muss er....... Da habe ich doch hinter dem Passo San Lucio einen richtig tollen Wandersteig gefunden.
> Ich kriege hier keine Kilometer zusammen, 22km-1300hm Hardcore.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411876 Anhang anzeigen 411877




Das is ja 'n Skandaaaal, dass die dir minderwertige Ware zum Testen angedreht haben


----------



## Bumble (13. August 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


>



Schicke Höschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (13. August 2015)

Auf was du alles achtest


----------



## Aardvark (13. August 2015)

Schattenspender am Strand


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schicke Höschen


Das trug man damals so!! nannte sich "Helden in Strumpfhosen" Look. Musste man aber tragen können


----------



## Bumble (13. August 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das trug man damals so!! nannte sich "Helden in Strumpfhosen" Look. Musste man aber tragen können


kannst ja am Sonntag anziehn die heissen schlüpper, bin mal gespannt wie toll das ausschaut


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. August 2015)

Schöne Runde im Dahner Wald zusammen mit @Optimizer und @Dr-No gedreht:





Fatbikersuchbild:


----------



## mikeonbike (14. August 2015)

wer errät, wo es ist? foto mit fischaugenoptik...






die treppe der bierleichen... hier gab es schon ein paar tote... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









es herbschtelt...






immer wieder lustig - auch bei wenig wasser sind abflieger nicht zu empfehlen - schöne 90° kurven und immer mal wieder treppen...











cool war's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (14. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde im Dahner Wald zusammen mit @Optimizer und @Dr-No gedreht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411987
> 
> ...



und wer hat gewonnen, ich seh nämlich nüüüüscht...


----------



## skaster (14. August 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> und wer hat gewonnen, ich seh nämlich nüüüüscht...


Habs dir mal markiert


----------



## danie-dani (14. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Habs dir mal markiert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412148



Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.  
Hab Fatbikesuchbild anstatt Fatbikersuchbild gelesen…

Den Biker hab ich schon gefunden, das Bike logischerweise nicht… Ach die Hitze


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. August 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> wer errät, wo es ist? foto mit fischaugenoptik...



Ja, der heilige Berg. Kloster Andechs. Die Treppe wurde mir auch schon fast zum Verhängnis. Allerdings ohne Bike


----------



## gnss (14. August 2015)




----------



## chriiss (14. August 2015)

.


----------



## mikeonbike (14. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ja, der heilige Berg. Kloster Andechs. Die Treppe wurde mir auch schon fast zum Verhängnis. Allerdings ohne Bike



jawohl... die anonymen alkoholiker unter uns kennen das


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. August 2015)

Anonym ist anders, aber wäre auch eine geile Wintertour


----------



## mikeonbike (14. August 2015)

jupp, und da gibt's noch ein paar andere gierige sachen...


----------



## CanyonSchubser (14. August 2015)

Der Kreuzberg aka. der heilige Berg der Franken. 

Erst auf den Gipfel: 



 
Und dann ab ins Kloster, bzw. an den Ausschank 


 
Auf dem Heimweg dann noch auf die Kissinger Hütte, das Würzburger Haus und von da direkt abwärts zum Berghaus Rhön. 



Fazit: Das Dude hat mehr Traktion als ich Kondition. 

(Ca. 50km/1300hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. August 2015)

Was für ne Rahmengröße hat das rote Dude? Da steht das Sattelrohr soweit über dem Oberrohr, oder täuscht das?


----------



## danie-dani (15. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Was für ne Rahmengröße hat das rote Dude? Da steht das Sattelrohr soweit über dem Oberrohr, oder täuscht das?[/QUOTE
> 
> Sollte L sein


----------



## Peng999 (15. August 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


>


Hey Chris,

Wo im Odw ist den das ?


----------



## chriiss (15. August 2015)

.


----------



## Peng999 (15. August 2015)

Alles klar

Tromm kenn ich. 
Die Ecke um Grasellenbach nur vom Moppedfahren.
Jetzt werden die Wege dazwischen erkundet.


----------



## hw_doc (15. August 2015)

gnss schrieb:


>



Ja, den Teil muss ich ja noch nachholen...


----------



## Sandro31 (16. August 2015)

Gestern das schöne Wetter nochmal genutzt


----------



## ingmar (16. August 2015)

Bisschen Fatbike gefahren im Harz und gesoffen... 



























Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## zaghombre (16. August 2015)

eigermönchjungfrau undude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (16. August 2015)

Mehr Bilder im Album Schweden 2015


----------



## CanyonSchubser (16. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Was für ne Rahmengröße hat das rote Dude? Da steht das Sattelrohr soweit über dem Oberrohr, oder täuscht das?


Das ist ein L. Ich glaube es täuscht auf Grund der Perspektive etwas.


----------



## zaghombre (16. August 2015)




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. August 2015)

Cola macht Fat


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Cola macht Fat
> Anhang anzeigen 412763


jetzt übertreibst du es aber mit der mitgebrachten Coladose !


----------



## hw_doc (16. August 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder im Album Schweden 2015



Hast Du da einen Kannstemachen-Sticker auf der Gabel?  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (16. August 2015)

Top der Sticker


----------



## hw_doc (16. August 2015)

Ich war heut ein wenig im Deister unterwegs, hab meine Kreise bis zur Woltjebuche gezogen:





Komischer Vogel.

Ab da wird es nach seichtem Einstieg schnell zur Achterbahn:




















Ein kurzes, dafür aber großes Vergnügen!


----------



## criscross (16. August 2015)

ganz nett im Deister 
waren da letztens mit dem Enduro ....ü 30 und Lady Only fahren...


----------



## Alex0303 (16. August 2015)

Also ich muss echt aus einem anderen Winkel fotografieren. .. schaut alles so flach aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. August 2015)

Schaut gut aus!


----------



## Aardvark (16. August 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hast Du da einen Kannstemachen-Sticker auf der Gabel?  B)


Jawohl.


----------



## Optimizer (17. August 2015)

ingmar schrieb:


> Bisschen Fatbike gefahren im Harz und gesoffen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du da öfters? Ich bin Anfang September wieder im Nordharz.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. August 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Jawohl.


Was ist das?


----------



## shibby68 (17. August 2015)

"das kannste schon so machen aber dann ists halt scheisse!"


----------



## Aardvark (17. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Was ist das?


http://shop.kannstemachen.de/products/20-sticker
Exakt dieser Aufkleber ist das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingmar (17. August 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bist du da öfters? Ich bin Anfang September wieder im Nordharz.


Ja, ich plane meinen Wohnwagen von September bis November auf dem Campingplatz in Elbingerode zu parken und  nächstes Jahr dann von April bis September. Wie lange bist du dort? 

Viele Grüße Ingmar


----------



## Rommos (17. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Was ist das?


guck mal


----------



## Marcy666 (17. August 2015)

Gestern mal das FAT RAT auf Tourentauglichkeit getestet ...
... waren dann am Ende 1.720 Hm / 68km


----------



## jim-beam (18. August 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Gestern mal das FAT RAT auf Tourentauglichkeit getestet ...
> ... waren dann am Ende 1.720 Hm / 68km
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413147


 
Schönes Bike !!
Gruß


----------



## Archie77 (18. August 2015)

auf der Transalp...
War wirklich traumhaft!


----------



## durchi (18. August 2015)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## Peng999 (18. August 2015)

Mömlingen 1 Tour bei Aschaffenburg


----------



## muschi (19. August 2015)

Gestern im wilden Val Cavargna unterwegs. Ich weiß es geht immer noch heftiger, aber 1000hm auf 7km mit max 42% und Traumtrails mit knietiefen Wildgebirgsbachdurchfahrten haben mir gereicht. Ich habe den Highscore im langsam fahren gebrochen, bergauf wie bergab kam ich auf einen 8km/h Schnitt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. August 2015)

Der Northshore sieht aber nicht mehr so frisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowralph (19. August 2015)

Meine  Güte ,wenn ich das so sehe wo ihr alle fahrt ,hab ich das Gefühl ich dreh ne Runde im Bällebad bei Ikea


----------



## Optimizer (20. August 2015)

Die dicken Kinder von der Pfalz waren gestern abend wieder unterwegs:




Diesmal gings sogar bis nach Tibet:


----------



## wtb_rider (20. August 2015)

welche Grösse ist denn das DUDE?


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. August 2015)

M


----------



## wtb_rider (20. August 2015)

Danke,..ich finde das es ganz gute Proportionen hat. Ich hatte meins glaube ich in S bestellt. Gut das ich mich umentschieden hab.


----------



## Keeper1407 (20. August 2015)

Auch im Odenwald rollts sich fat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (20. August 2015)

Juhu , endlich Urlaub und am Samstag geht`s wieder ab nach Goldrain im Vinschgau


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. August 2015)

Gestern war ich mit 7-8 Enduro-Jungs unterwegs. Die üblichen Kommentare kennen wir ja schon "geht bestimmt schwer berghoch" oder "Springen? Mit der Kiste?". Ich muss nicht weiterschreiben, oder? Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein paar Fatbike-Vorurteile entkräften...

Zum Glück hatte einer seine dicke Kamera dabei und hat bei der Gelegenheit ein paar echt schöne Bilder gemacht. Danke an Nico für die schönen Aufnahmen!!













Die ganze Serie gibt´s hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66686

Doch der einzige Fatbiker an diesem Tag war ich dann doch nicht: Oben hat uns dann noch ein Bär von einem Typ auf einem Elektro-Fatbike überholt... Ägypter, angeblich Personal Trainer und Bodyguard  Sachen gibt´s...


----------



## shibby68 (21. August 2015)

Gar nix wildes, einfach ein schöner Nachmittag


----------



## muschi (21. August 2015)

Ich mache dann mal Werbung und teile den angekündigten Dauertestbericht zum Rose Tusker.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. August 2015)

Endlich mal wieder Fat unterwegs 



​


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. August 2015)

Mal ohne Pfälzer Berge:


 

Sorry für die Handycamquali


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2015)

Eifler Berge... eine Morgenrunde


----------



## danie-dani (22. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mal ohne Pfälzer Berge:
> Anhang anzeigen 414282
> 
> Sorry für die Handycamquali



Wo treibst du dich da rum? Hätte auch gern mein Dude Mitte Juni mit auf Rügen genommen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. August 2015)

In Texel


----------



## Peng999 (22. August 2015)

Guude,

hier auf ner 2,5h Runde 31km 850HM Odenwaldrandlage,
Mömlingen 1 bei Aschaffeburg

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingmar (23. August 2015)

Harz statt Honolu 

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## bikebecker (23. August 2015)

Hallo





Saalbach-Hinterglemm, ich habe mich geärgert, das ich da keine Tevas im Rucksack hatte.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Dutshlander (23. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> In Texel
> Anhang anzeigen 414383


1. das heißt auf, nicht in Texel (klugsch.. modus halt)
2. du musst verstehen das das befahren der Dunen und Strände viele Probleme mit sich führt.
Kannst dich immer bei deine Vorgänger Kollegen bedanken das etwas Verboten wird.
Klingt komisch ist aber so [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## zoomer (23. August 2015)

Hört sich aber so an als hätten die mehr Angst um ihr Fahrrad als um die Dünen ....


----------



## Kittie (23. August 2015)

Auch wenn das ungute Gefühl dabei war (Der Reifen hat ja ein 1,5cm langes Loch), ist eine Runde mit dem Dicken fällig gewesen. War ganz witzig und lässt das Potential für den Winter in der Gegend nur erahnen. Freu mich schon auf die langen "Rentner - Radwege" mit frisch gefallenem Schnee.









Und wo ich´s gerade sehe..... Welche Rahmentasche könnte den hier passen?? Bin gerade nicht auf dem laufendem. Der "Knick" macht es ja nicht gerade einfach, was passendes zu finden.


----------



## dorfmann (23. August 2015)

Hausrunde um die Wahnbachtalsperre


----------



## skaster (23. August 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> 1. das heißt auf, nicht in Texel (klugsch.. modus halt)
> 2. du musst verstehen das das befahren der Dunen und Strände viele Probleme mit sich führt.
> Kannst dich immer bei deine Vorgänger Kollegen bedanken das etwas Verboten wird.
> Klingt komisch ist aber so


Gibt doch auf Texel eine ausgewiesene MTB-Strecke. Hat auch genug sandige Abschnitte und auch etwas auf und ab, soweit auf Texel möglich.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Gibt doch auf Texel eine ausgewiesene MTB-Strecke. Hat auch genug sandige Abschnitte und auch etwas auf und ab, soweit auf Texel möglich.



Bin ich heute morgen einen Teil davon gefahren. Macht auch mal Laune:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Sonnenaufgang hab ich auch erwischt:


----------



## skaster (23. August 2015)

@Fibbs79 doch nicht in de Cocksdorp  Am Westerslag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. August 2015)

Habe es eben im regionalen Idstein24-Thread bereits schon gepostet. Wer es dort schon gelesen hat, hier einfach überlesen, bzw. nicht beachten!   

---------------

WOCHENENDPLANUNG:





Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.
Zum Glück hatten wir doch am Vorabend schon das Zelt gestellt,...





...womit wir uns ruckzuck heimisch einrichten konnten.





















4er Fatbike-Team + @Marcy666 . Mehr Dicke habe ich dort nicht gesehen.

Zwei der Kollegen...









..wobei wir die letzten 7 oder 8 h nur im 3er gefahren sind.
Das kratzt am Schenkelchen! 









Vollgas+1 









Den Screenshot der Idsteindaten füge ich noch ein. Folgende Werte zeigte mir eben mein Garmin:









Obwohl ich mal wieder total angeschlagen war , was @loui-w  & @Sleyvas auch akustisch durchaus wahrnehmen konnten (Grüße an der Stelle !), lief es *wie Lottchen* !

Auch Steffi hat das Gaspedal gut stehen lassen!  ,

Nach 23.56h, vier min vor Rennende, lief ich i.d. Wechselzone ein und wollte diese eine letzte Runde noch mitnehmen. Also Gas und los ....



...200m weiter hatte ich meinen ersten Schlauchplatzer am Fatty! 
Laut Reglement hätte ich das Rad die kpl. Runde bis zum Ziel tragen müssen. Nix da! Ab zum Zelt! Schicht im Schacht!

ABER GEIL WAR´S MAL WIEDER!!!






Bei 0,28min und bei 1.12min bin ich kurz im Bild.







SRY für die schmalen Reifen zwischendurch.  



So, Nasenspülung und dann ab in die Falle! Bin platt!   G´nacht! 

Ach, und Bilder vom Sportograf dürften auch bald kommen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. August 2015)

@skaster : Da war ich auch, gibt allerdings keine Bilder davon (wohne in der Nähe von Paal17)


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (23. August 2015)

Was lange währt....



titzy schrieb:


> Laut Komoot gibts ja kurz vor Eberswalde eine eingezeichnete Hütte names "Liesenkürz". Vielleicht ists ja sogar die!
> Die Hütte am Gamensee ists schon mal nicht, die hatte @Renn.Schnecke vor geraumer Zeit hier schon mal abgelichtet.
> 
> Hilft wohl nix, müssen wir bei Gelegenheit noch mal hinfahren zum nachschauen! Aber ich denk fast, für nen fixen Overnighter nach Feierabend dürfts kurz vor Eberswalde schon zu weit "draußen" sein.
> ...



Ich nehm mal an, Ihr wart bisher nicht nochmal da....?! Ja, die Hütte steht beim "Liesenkrüz". Das ist beim Nonnenfließ. Das Nonnenfließ führt im Übrigen grad so gut wie kein Wasser. Sieht richtig trostlos aus. Na ja, wie alle anderen leeren Fließe auch. Ansonsten tolle Gegend, die Tour sollte auf der To-Do-Liste relativ weit oben geführt werden.


----------



## Optimizer (24. August 2015)




----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2015)

Kleiner Ausflug in die Schweiz 



Mein Dude war das einzige Rad, das im Postbus mitfahren durfte  Der Busfahrer versicherte glaubhaft und kopfkratzend, dass er sowas noch nie gesehen hatte


----------



## wtb_rider (24. August 2015)

Saustarkes Foto!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (24. August 2015)

Danke


----------



## Dutshlander (24. August 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausflug in die Schweiz


Sage mal bist du immer alleine Unterwegs[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. August 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Sage mal bist du immer alleine Unterwegs


Da sucht jemand Anschluß!?


----------



## Dutshlander (24. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da sucht jemand Anschluß!?


[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. August 2015)

Ok, die Poente ist schon um´s Eck. Nix negatives...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2015)

@Fibbs79 Rein mit dem schönsten Bild in den Kalender von @Fatbikebiker


----------



## loui-w (24. August 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mit 7-8 Enduro-Jungs unterwegs. Die üblichen Kommentare kennen wir ja schon "geht bestimmt schwer berghoch" oder "Springen? Mit der Kiste?". Ich muss nicht weiterschreiben, oder? Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein paar Fatbike-Vorurteile entkräften...
> 
> Zum Glück hatte einer seine dicke Kamera dabei und hat bei der Gelegenheit ein paar echt schöne Bilder gemacht. Danke an Nico für die schönen Aufnahmen!!
> 
> ...



Der Nico macht immer sehr schöne Fotos. Den wollten wir mit seiner Kamera eigentlich mal mit in die Pfalz schleppen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. August 2015)

Kein Problem. Ich werde es nach dem Urlaub noch ein wenig bearbeiten, und jedem zur Verfügung stellen. 

Wo, wie und wann gibt es den Kalender zu sehen?


----------



## JFK (24. August 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausflug in die Schweiz
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Dude war das einzige Rad, das im Postbus mitfahren durfte  Der Busfahrer versicherte glaubhaft und kopfkratzend, dass er sowas noch nie gesehen hatte




In der Schweiz heissen diese Fahrzeuge POSTAUTO! "Klugscheissermodus aus"
Bin auch viel in der Schweiz unterwegs und habe mir auch schon oft überlegt, was wohl passiert wenn einer mit seinem Fatbike mitgenommen werden will. Denn die Haken am Heck des Postautos sind für maximal 2,3 Zoll ausgelegt. Da bekommt so mancher Freerider schon Probleme.

Und übrigens....schöne Fotos!!!


----------



## Dutshlander (24. August 2015)

JFK schrieb:


> In der Schweiz heissen diese Fahrzeuge POSTAUTO! "Klugscheissermodus aus"


Und die Fahrer Postauto Chauffeur [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2015)

JFK schrieb:


> In der Schweiz heissen diese Fahrzeuge POSTAUTO! "Klugscheissermodus aus"
> Bin auch viel in der Schweiz unterwegs und habe mir auch schon oft überlegt, was wohl passiert wenn einer mit seinem Fatbike mitgenommen werden will. Denn die Haken am Heck des Postautos sind für maximal 2,3 Zoll ausgelegt. Da bekommt so mancher Freerider schon Probleme.
> 
> Und übrigens....schöne Fotos!!!


Das ist mir natürlich vollkommen bewusst  Ich habe den Fehler nur eigebaut, um zu testen, ob auch jemand den Text liest


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2015)

Heute mal eine kleine Tour ins verträumte Auendorf unternommen.








Der unscheinbare Steinhaufen, vor dem ich da meinen Dude abgestellt habe, birgt eine außerordentlich düstere Vergagenheit  




Es handelt sich um ein Nazidenkmal (so richtig kreativ waren sie offensichtlich nicht), das die Auendorfer anlässlich der Gründung ihrer NSDAP-Ortsgruppe und zu Ehren Albert Leo Schlageters (1923 von der französischen Besatzung wegen Sabotage verturteilt und hingerichtet) 1933 errichtet hatten. Die kurz vor Kriegsende entfernte Gedanktafel (sie gilt seither als verschollen) wies auf die Geschichte hin und deren Entfernung hat die Sprengung des Denkmals, die für alle Denkmäler der Nazis von den Alliierten gesetzlich vorgeschrieben war, verhindert.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


>


Meine Rede - Auf dem _Komm Vor_ sitzt es sich einfach tierisch gut..


----------



## cherokee190 (25. August 2015)

So lange man sich nicht drauf setzt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das der Bach auf der Talschlußrunde, kurz hinter dem Hochseilgarten?


----------



## bikebecker (26. August 2015)

Hallo

Das ist die Saalach, Hinterglemm in richtung Talende.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das ist die Saalach, Hinterglemm in richtung Talende.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Sag´ich doch! 

Und jetzt wohnst du bestimmt noch im Hotel Conrad!?


----------



## bikebecker (26. August 2015)

Barbarahof, und sind seit 3 Wochen leider wieder zuhause.





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Marc B (27. August 2015)

Beim Demo Day vorgestern so lange wie es ging dieses Bike gefahren, sehr genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2015)

Schlechtes Foto 

 aber schöne Aussicht 


Vorne der Dude auf der Iberger Kugel, hinten die Nagelfluhkette


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2015)

Gestern mal die Beine vom 24h-WE freigefahren. Und Besuch von Usedom war auch dabei. Aber irgendwie wollten die beiden Kollegen dort einfach nicht runterfahren...


----------



## hoodride (27. August 2015)

Endlich Urlaub!
Mein Lieblingsberg, leider unfahrbahr
Morgen kleine Runde mit @Der Kokopelli 

Samstag Eurobike


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. August 2015)

unfahrbar??? das werden wir ja sehen


----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 415968 Endlich Urlaub!
> Mein Lieblingsberg, leider unfahrbahr


 Der geht bestimmt 

 Lass krachen


----------



## hoodride (27. August 2015)

Wir wollen doch nicht den Edelhobel vom Kokopelli schrotten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. August 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Der geht bestimmt
> 
> Lass krachen


Du bist aber auch so ein ganz klein wenig Smiley-affin  Sehr schön


----------



## Vighor (28. August 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Wir wollen doch nicht den Edelhobel vom Kokopelli schrotten


Noch hat er ja Garantie auf den Rahmen, also könnt ihr voll drauf halten


----------



## Vighor (28. August 2015)

Ich hoffe mal das war keiner vom Forum hier ..


----------



## zoomer (28. August 2015)

Wow,
das ist schon fast ein bisschen so wie einen Lamborghini an die Autobahnleitplanke zu setzen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2015)

Puh, das muß schon ein deftiger Einschlag gewesen sein 

G.


----------



## zoomer (28. August 2015)

Wäre jetzt auch schön zu sehen gewesen wenn die Mitfahrer noch ein
Alu Mukluk und einen ICT aus Stahl dazu gesetzt hätten.

Vielleicht hätte der ICT mit seinem Gewicht den Baum gleich gefällt.
Oder sich doch so daran verknotet dass man ihn gar nicht mehr weg
bekommen würde ....


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. August 2015)

Leider sind die 7 Tage Vinschgau schon wieder vorbei 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Es ist doch immer wieder faszinierend , was mit so einem " Fätten " Teil so alles geht 

Sankt Martin nach Goldrain über den Tschilli-Trail
Marzoner Alm und runter auf dem Fontanatrail
Latscher Alm und Abfahrt auf dem 4er ( 4 gewinnt )
Vigil-Joch runter nach Töll auf dem Steinbruchtrail
Göflaner Marmorbruch zum Haslhof und auf dem Holy-Hansen-Trail runter .


----------



## zaskar62 (28. August 2015)

Fahre Ende Oktober auch in den Vinschgau. Überlege,ob ich das Stumpi nehme oder das Fatty. Sind die Trails für´s Fatty auch ohne Bluto fahrbar,oder eher nicht ?
Schöne Fotos übrigens !


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. August 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Fahre Ende Oktober auch in den Vinschgau. Überlege,ob ich das Stumpi nehme oder das Fatty. Sind die Trails für´s Fatty auch ohne Bluto fahrbar,oder eher nicht ?
> Schöne Fotos übrigens !



Mit etwas angepasster Geschwindigkeit kannst Du die Trail`s auch ohne Federgabel Fahren


----------



## Dutshlander (28. August 2015)

dort aber Korbmacher Trinken(bestellen) geht gar nicht[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. August 2015)

Habe heute mal eine nette Tour von Oberstdorf aus gestartet.


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. August 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> dort aber Korbmacher Trinken(bestellen) geht gar nicht[URL='http://www.smiliemania.de/']
> 
> [/URL]


http://[url=http://www.smiliemania....mania.de/smilie.php?smile_ID=8365[/img][/url]
[URL='http://[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/][img]http://www.smiliemania.de/smilie.php?smile_ID=8365[/img][/url]']
Stimmt , meins war ja auch das rechte 

'][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. August 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe heute mal eine nette Tour von Oberstdorf aus gestartet.



Wunderschön ,
sieht mir sehr nach Gerstruben und Dietersbachalpe aus


----------



## barbarissima (28. August 2015)

Bingo


----------



## hoodride (29. August 2015)

Mit dem Kokopelli auf der anderen Seite unterwegs, gestern über den Hirschberg nach Schönenbach zum essen.


----------



## J_K (29. August 2015)

Finnland


----------



## nordstadt (29. August 2015)

Schöne Runde mit Jeffrey gestern rund um Altenberg, war zwar etwas rutschig aber mit ner lockeren Hand schlingert dich der Dicke durch den Schlamm, ist halt wie alte 911 auf der Autobahn, hüpft immer ein bisschen auf der VA, also schön das Fahrzeug machen lassen und vertrauen.


----------



## Vighor (29. August 2015)

Spuren im Wald.


 



Und die Biester waren dann auch nicht weit.


----------



## Optimizer (29. August 2015)

Heute mal wieder im Garten unterwegs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (29. August 2015)

Heute ne schöne Runde gedreht.


----------



## Bumble (29. August 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Mit dem Kokopelli auf der anderen Seite unterwegs, gestern über den Hirschberg nach Schönenbach zum essen.
> Anhang anzeigen 416331 Anhang anzeigen 416332 Anhang anzeigen 416333


Ihr Angeber, was´n das fürn geiler Trail


----------



## CaseOnline (29. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gestern mal die Beine vom 24h-WE freigefahren. Und Besuch von Usedom war auch dabei. Aber irgendwie wollten die beiden Kollegen dort einfach nicht runterfahren...


Wo ist denn die schöne Wurzel? Kenne ich gar nicht?!


----------



## peter_schwitz (29. August 2015)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Schöne Runde mit Jeffrey gestern rund um Altenberg, war zwar etwas rutschig aber mit ner lockeren Hand schlingert dich der Dicke durch den Schlamm, ist halt wie alte 911 auf der Autobahn, hüpft immer ein bisschen auf der VA, also schön das Fahrzeug machen lassen und vertrauen.



Hehe, da war ich heute auch unterwegs. Und es war immer noch ziemlich matschig. Mein Rad und ich sahen genauso aus wie deins


----------



## loui-w (29. August 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die schöne Wurzel? Kenne ich gar nicht?!



Das ist doch am Klingenkopf, oder? Ich musste aber auch erstmal überlegen, von unten hab ich sie mir noch nie angesehen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ihr Angeber, was´n das fürn geiler Trail


Ach ja, hier "the end of the trail"



Grüße von @hoodride @zoomer und @Der Kokopelli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. August 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die schöne Wurzel? Kenne ich gar nicht?!



Weiß ich! 
Musst schon mit mir fahren.... 
LG


----------



## kaftshaldendli (29. August 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder im Garten unterwegs....



 Vorsicht LKW von Rechts - Puppenstube voraus


----------



## Optimizer (29. August 2015)

Hat jemand schon festgestellt, dass ich wieder die pinkenen Crocs anhabe? Hoffentlich werde ich nicht wieder fürs Foto des Tages nominiert....


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2015)

Zieh ich auch immer wieder gern für die Wochenendfahrten zum Bäcker an. Drop hier, FlipFlop da.  Und für das Gloddze in der Schlange.


----------



## Aardvark (30. August 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt mit der neuen Gabel. Bericht hier


----------



## hw_doc (30. August 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit der neuen Gabel. Bericht hier



Hee - was hat denn jetzt die neue Gabel falsch gemacht, um so nen Sticker zu bekommen?  

PS: Ich will die Blaue!  B)


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. August 2015)

@Optimizer war auch schon in (auf) Texel


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon festgestellt, dass ich wieder die pinkenen Crocs anhabe? Hoffentlich werde ich nicht wieder fürs Foto des Tages nominiert....


Die pinken Crocs haben wir hirnmäßig jetzt mal automatisch ausgblendet


----------



## dorfmann (30. August 2015)

Mit dem Dickrad unterwegs in der Wahner Heide





Flughafen Konrad Adenauer Einflugschneise




Der nächste Night-Ride kommt bestimmt, ob ich mir von dem Geraffel was an den Lenker schraube ?








guckuck...




Futteraufnahme




Alte Panzerwaschstraße der Belgier, fatbiketauglich...




War viel zu schön, um sich lange mit Fotos aufzuhalten !


----------



## jmr-biking (30. August 2015)

Sonntagsrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingmar (30. August 2015)

Harz statt Honolulu 

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2015)

Heut auch wieder mal einen Foto im Rucksack gehabt, bei der Grenzüberschreitung ins tschechische Singletrailland.
Mal wieder am Dyllen, zu deutsch Tillenberg, gewesen...die absolute Auffahrtshölle 






Und wahrscheinlich das erste Fätifully das ganz genau auf dem geschichtlich geographisch europäischen Mittelpunkt Europas steht...oder so ähnlich 






Hab dann noch das Schwarze Meer wieder mit Wasser gefüllt...ist aber nach Überfüllung über den Bosporus abgelaufen. Irgendwie ist die Weltscheibe net wirklichh eben 






G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. August 2015)

Kurze Abschiedsrunde im Pfälzer Wald gedreht, bevor es in die richtigen Berge geht:


----------



## Fabeymer (31. August 2015)




----------



## Allgaeufex (31. August 2015)

Bevor es Herbst wird , hab ich Heute noch mal einen richtig trocken-heißen Sommertag genossen


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2015)

Gestern war mir noch mal nach Bergen und Landidylle


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. September 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Gestern war mir noch mal nach Bergen und Landidylle



Ja ja , das Hintersteiner Tal hat schon was


----------



## Dutshlander (1. September 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Gestern war mir noch mal nach Bergen und Landidylle


na dort gibts Metall Hirsche und habnackelige Hühner [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. September 2015)

Mal wieder etwas von mir, an der Muldenberg Talsperre, vom Wochenende 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. September 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas von mir, an der Muldenberg Talsperre, vom Wochenende
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wär was für den Kalender vom @Fatbikebiker


----------



## jmr-biking (2. September 2015)

Unterwegs in der Pfälzer Randzone als Grenzgänger...


----------



## Cy-baer (3. September 2015)

Von Bansin nach Peenemünde am und im Wasser.


----------



## cluso (3. September 2015)

@SYN-CROSSIS 

Meiner Meinung ist das das beste Bild aus deinem Fatbike-Zyklus.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. September 2015)

@Cy-baer Welches Felgenband ist das?

Danke und Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Marcy666 (5. September 2015)

Heute mal probeweise auf 1 x 10 umgebaut;
40er GeneralLee und 32er X01 Kettenblatt aus der Restekiste

Musste natürlich gleich mal ausführlich getestet werden, da ich keine Erfahrung mit 1fach am Fatbike habe ... 



 

 

 

 

erster Eindruck: passt soweit ganz gut ...

...  man kann bis ca. 40km/h mittreten und alle Steigungen (teilweise kurz über 20%) lassen sich auch ganz gut fahren



 

Hinten werde ich die GeneralLee gegen ein Hope Expander austauschen (evtl. 42 Zähne),
Vorne vielleicht ein 30er Kettenblatt oder mal ein 32 B-Ring Oval ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (6. September 2015)




----------



## univega 9 (7. September 2015)




----------



## wj500 (7. September 2015)

Jetzt sind Pilze im Weg...


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. September 2015)

Unsere neue Karbon Mühle


----------



## michi3 (7. September 2015)

@wtb_rider 
superschönes Bild


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. September 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> @wtb_rider
> superschönes Bild


Heißt was?
Na,daß das fatbike ganz oben in der Nahrungskette steht!


----------



## sibu (8. September 2015)

Gegenverkehr:






Insgesamt kamen mir drei Fatbiker entgegen. Sie hatten sich mit dem Lift zum Kleinen Matterhorn (3.800) hochbringen lassen, und sind dann die Piste runter. Schnee, bzw der Gletscher reichten noch bis 2.900 m. Sie meinten aber, der Schnee wäre schon zu weich. Deswegen wollten sie die letzte Abfahrt dann bis ins Tal machen.


----------



## Fabeymer (8. September 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418579
> Unsere neue Karbon Mühle



Jetzt doch? 
Ich dachte, du hättest die Order storniert...wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs? Wurde gefurtet?


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418579
> Unsere neue Karbon Mühle



Hmmmh ?
Dachte Du findest ihn doof ...

Und, wie iss'er ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hmmmh ?
> Dachte Du findest ihn doof ...
> 
> Und, wie iss'er ?


Dachte ich auch, wurde aber durch einen Freund inspiriert und habe ihn nochmal bestellt.
Fährt sich sehr leichtfüßig. Darfst gerne mal fahren, wenn Du möchtest.
Die JJ werde ich aber verkaufen. Der Vanhelga fährt sich schon mal sehr fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (8. September 2015)

Ist der Dude jetzt für dich oder für deine besser Hälfte?


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. September 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Jetzt doch?
> Ich dachte, du hättest die Order storniert...wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs? Wurde gefurtet?


Storno vom Storno, nein wurde motiviert, wie schon gesagt. Wir waren da Sylvensteinspeicher unterwegs,
geile Gegend.


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. September 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist der Dude jetzt für dich oder für deine besser Hälfte?


Ich denke so nach der ersten Ausfahrt, für MICH


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, wurde aber durch einen Freund inspiriert und habe ihn nochmal bestellt.
> Fährt sich sehr leichtfüßig. Darfst gerne mal fahren, wenn Du möchtest.
> Die JJ werde ich aber verkaufen. Der Vanhelga fährt sich schon mal sehr fein.



Gerne,
vor allem wegen der Bluto.
(Nur grad mal wieder gar keine Zeit ...)

Die JJ's kriegst Du nie los 
(Wenn es nur 4.8er wären ...)


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2015)

Das ist ein L-Rahmen, wie groß ist deine Frau @Fatbikebiker ?



zoomer schrieb:


> Die JJ's kriegst Du nie los
> (Wenn es nur 4.8er wären ...)


Ja, wirklich kein Problem auch leicht angefahrene 4.0 um einen ordentlichen aber fairen Kurs zu verkaufen (mit besonderem Dank an Schwalbe für ihre Endkunden"freundliche" Planung).


----------



## univega 9 (8. September 2015)

Gerade am Strand


----------



## Optimizer (8. September 2015)

So kann Feierabend auf Dienstreise aussehen:

























Gute Nacht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. September 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So kann Feierabend auf Dienstreise aussehen:





War auch am WE in deiner Heimat. Wollte dich eigentlich mal antexten....   vergessen.


----------



## wtb_rider (8. September 2015)

wo warst du denn da? das erste Bild sieht so nach dem Magseburger Weg aus,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. September 2015)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> wo warst du denn da? das erste Bild sieht so nach dem Magseburger Weg aus,...


stimmt!


----------



## Cy-baer (8. September 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Cy-baer Welches Felgenband ist das?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Fibbs


Das ist gar kein Felgenband, bzw. beliebiges Felgenband mit neongrünem Panzertape drauf.


----------



## mikeonbike (9. September 2015)

hab heute morgen auch mal luft für ne runde gehabt...











...einfach mal smooth dahingerollt...
















...und dann war's leider schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## Optimizer (9. September 2015)

Noch ein Foto von gestern extra für unsern @Bumble :

Die Harzer Nutten fahren jetzt auch fat:


----------



## Fabeymer (9. September 2015)

Wer selbst solche Bilder von sich knipst, der muss die NSA nicht fürchten...


----------



## Bumble (9. September 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Noch ein Foto von gestern extra für unsern @Bumble :
> 
> Die Harzer Nutten fahren jetzt auch fat:



Bissl mehr Bein hättest ruhig zeigen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (9. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bissl mehr Bein hättest ruhig zeigen können



In welche Richtung denn genau?


----------



## Bumble (9. September 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So kann Feierabend auf Dienstreise aussehen:



Geil 
Darf man da offiziell fahren ? Is ja im Harz eher ein Problem, oder ?


----------



## Bumble (9. September 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> In welche Richtung denn genau?


Du kennst doch die strammen Schenkel vom Opti, hätte er ruhig mal freilegen können


----------



## Fabeymer (9. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du kennst doch die strammen Schenkel vom Opti, hätte er ruhig mal freilegen können


----------



## Fatster (9. September 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich denke so nach der ersten Ausfahrt, für MICH



 ... und was macht jetzt MEIN heißgeliebter ICT?  ... darbt der nun vor sich hin oder wechselst Du ab - mit dem Dude hoch und dem ICT runter - deine Frau dann natürlich grad andersrum!?


----------



## Optimizer (9. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Geil
> Darf man da offiziell fahren ? Is ja im Harz eher ein Problem, oder ?


Das waren alles offiziell fahrbare Wege. Und alle waren extrem fatbike-fordernd!
Nächstes Mal zeige ich gerne mehr Bein....


----------



## hw_doc (9. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Geil
> Darf man da offiziell fahren ? Is ja im Harz eher ein Problem, oder ?



Mir ist im Nordharz nicht ein Weg im Kopf geblieben, bei dem ein Verbotsschild stand. Bislang sind mir dort auch nur friedliche und rücksichtsvolle Menschen begegnet. (Einen Krückstockrentner, der sich schon durch pure Präsenz einer mobileren Spezies angegriffen fühlt, gibt es ja immer...  )


----------



## skaster (10. September 2015)

Also ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, aber der kleine JJ hat sich hinten wacker geschlagen und hat mich nicht in Stich gelassen. Alle Schlammlöcher konnten problemlos bezwungen werden und das waren gestern so einige.


----------



## Optimizer (10. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War auch am WE in deiner Heimat. Wollte dich eigentlich mal antexten....   vergessen.


Wie ich den Bildern entnehmen, warst du gerade mal 500mm von mir entfernt (Ruppertsstein).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. September 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wie ich den Bildern entnehmen, warst du gerade mal 500mm von mir entfernt (Ruppertsstein).


Du meinst das Bild mit der versammelten Manschaft, denke ich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (10. September 2015)

Genau!


----------



## himbeerquark (10. September 2015)

Feierabendsonnenscheinrunde


----------



## danie-dani (10. September 2015)

Lustige Häuser bei meiner schönen Runde heute endeckt...


----------



## Rocky10 (10. September 2015)

Heute Abend


----------



## Peng999 (11. September 2015)

Vorgestern Radolfszell Halbinsel Mettnau


----------



## skaster (11. September 2015)

Gibt immer wieder neue Bilder an denen man zufällig vorbei kommt.





Unter der Rumbachbrücke


----------



## Fatster (11. September 2015)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 419239



Immer wieder ein schön anzuschauendes Bike


----------



## Dutshlander (11. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Gibt immer wieder neue Bilder an denen man zufällig vorbei kommt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419398
> 
> Unter der Rumbachbrücke


Hmmmmmm... warum habe ich das übersehen
War ich dort zu schnell


----------



## skaster (11. September 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm... warum habe ich das übersehen
> War ich dort zu schnell


Wann warst du denn das letzte mal dort? Sah auf beiden Seiten noch recht neu aus. Allerdings komm ich da auch nicht oft vorbei, meistens fahr ich mit dem Wagen oben drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. September 2015)

8 Uhr im Karwendeltal


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. September 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Lustige Häuser bei meiner schönen Runde heute endeckt...



Ist das zufällig bei Geyer?


----------



## danie-dani (12. September 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ist das zufällig bei Geyer?



Ist am Rande der wunderschönen Rhön


----------



## Lenne-Blade (12. September 2015)

Heute kleine tubeless Testrunde.


----------



## skaster (13. September 2015)

Gestern stand mal eine Runde im Trailground Brilon an. Wirklich gut ausgeschilderte Rundstrecken.
Unterwegs noch einen Dude und ein Beargrease getroffen


----------



## Lenne-Blade (13. September 2015)

Da wollten wir gestern eigentlich auch hin. Kollege hat dann leider abgesagt. 
Hab von Brilon bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (13. September 2015)

dann könnte man ja in Brilon glatt ein Fatbike Treff starten


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. September 2015)

Kaum bin ich mal ein paar Tage weg , sind hier schon wieder eine Menge toller Bilder drin 


Aber ich hab Euch auch ein paar aus dem Vinschgau mitgebracht 


Am ersten Tag war das Vigiljoch dran mit Abfahrt über den Steinbruch-Trail.




 

 



Nachmittags bin ich noch von Sankt Martin den Tschilli-Trail runter gerockt.







Am zweiten Tag war das Madritschjoch dran.

Mein neuer Höhenrekord mit Fatboy 3125m 



 

 

 

 

 



Der dritte Tag war dann etwas ruhiger auf dem Zugtrail von Glurns nach Prad.



 



Und dann kam das Monster 





Aber nachdem sich die Beiden Giganten kurz beschnuppert hatten , durfte ich weiter fahren 

Am vierten und leider letzten Tag ging es dann noch mal aufs Vigiljoch und weiter auf dem Almenweg über die Naturnser Alm , die Zetnalm zur Mausloch Alm und von dort über den steilen Ötzitrail runter nach Naturns. 



 

 

 

 

 
Schade , das es schon wieder vorbei ist 

Jedenfalls hat sich mein Fatboy wieder mal von seiner besten Seite gezeigt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. September 2015)

wenn jetzt nix mehr dazwischenkommt ist das mein Ziel für nächste Woche


----------



## Marcy666 (13. September 2015)

Heute mal wieder mit einer schöne Tour die Trail's um Bad Kreuznach gerockt:


----------



## gnss (13. September 2015)

zu fat für die Sitzgelegenheit




die Schlammpackung kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## boing (13. September 2015)




----------



## CanyonSchubser (13. September 2015)

Schwarze Berge / Rhön. Dank @Bulldogge65 nun auch in Vollfett. Somit nenne ich es ab jetzt Waldsofa, denn da kommt ja nichts mehr am Sattel an


----------



## Bulldogge65 (13. September 2015)

CanyonSchubser schrieb:


> Schwarze Berge / Rhön. Dank @Bulldogge65 nun auch in Vollfett. Somit nenne ich es ab jetzt Waldsofa, denn da kommt ja nichts mehr am Sattel an Anhang anzeigen 419970



Sieht ja auch unverschämt gut aus!


----------



## skaster (13. September 2015)

Ich locker das hier mal wieder mit ein paar bewegten Bildern auf.
Trailground Brilon, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Curveball (14. September 2015)

Samstag durchs Gaistal bis zum Seebensee gefahren.
Eine geniale Tour mit kleinem Abstecher zu Fuß zur Coburger Hütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. September 2015)

Curveball schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420054 Samstag durchs Gaistal bis zum Seebensee gefahren.
> Eine geniale Tour mit kleinem Abstecher zu Fuß zur Coburger Hütte.


Von der Hütte hättest Du noch auf den Vorderen Drachenkopf steigen können, geniale Bergtour.


----------



## mikeonbike (14. September 2015)

war am samstag mal mit dem dicken unterwegs...





















traumhaftes wetter...

am sonntag war dann nur der TRANSPORTER unterwegs und hat sein päckchen abgeliefert - trotz wilder elektrobiker und rennradopas... vom transport selbst gibt's natürlich keine beweisaufnahmen...






mit 34 - 40 wird so mancher stich dann doch zum wadenkiller - mal kucken ob ich für die meraner gegend ne kleinere übersetzung drauf pack, sonst kostet mich das zu viele körner...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. September 2015)

Hier noch ein etwas verspäteter Beitrag von unserer Tour im Bregenzer Wald...




mit @hoodride ...




Die meisten Baumstämme fanden das Borealis super, nur einer nicht...




Nicht in München und doch auf der Wiesn...




Im Bregenzer Wald hams sogar gscheite Fatbike-Ständer:




Und als das Licht fast alle war, gabs sogar ein bissl Äkschn... leider verrauscht und verwackelt...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. September 2015)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. September 2015)

Blöd gelaufen!


----------



## criscross (15. September 2015)

mhhh lecker....le kack


----------



## univega 9 (15. September 2015)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. September 2015)

Hoffentlich ätzt das nicht den Lack ab!

P.S.danke Bernd,mein Freund!


----------



## univega 9 (15. September 2015)

Iss ja keine Taubenkacke. .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (15. September 2015)

.


----------



## skaster (15. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420403 Anhang anzeigen 420402


Ich bevorzuge Code statt Kot am Rad


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Das Bild ist unglaublich!



Ich hoffe du meinst unglaublich schön 

G.


----------



## chriiss (15. September 2015)

.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2015)

Ein bisschen Race-Action vom letzten Wochenende. Halbmarathon beim Vulkanbike Eifel Marathon in Daun absolviert...


----------



## Lenne-Blade (15. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Blöd gelaufen!


Kann nur Glück bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (15. September 2015)

Lago! Erstmal einrollen in der Marocche:






...und dann hoch zum Tremalzo:


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. September 2015)

Nightfatbiker :


----------



## Fatster (16. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420403 Anhang anzeigen 420402



Willkommen im Club! 

13.09.2014, ich hatte mein FatBoy gerade vom Händler abgeholt, war noch keinen Meter gefahren und wollte (eigentlich) nur paar Bilder im Grünen schei.. ähm schießen .. 






... und nein, das sind keine Minutensteaks!


----------



## ingmar (16. September 2015)

Minutensteaks 

Sieht doch ganz manierlich aus, schlimm ist es wenn du da mit Geschwindigkeit durchkachelst... 

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## dorfmann (16. September 2015)

ingmar schrieb:


> ...schlimm ist es wenn du da mit Geschwindigkeit durchkachelst...



So nen Haufen und fatbiketypisches Grinsen = Nur noch mit Marshguard vorne


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club!
> 
> 13.09.2014, ich hatte mein FatBoy gerade vom Händler abgeholt, war noch keinen Meter gefahren und wollte (eigentlich) nur paar Bilder im Grünen schei.. ähm schießen ..
> 
> ...


Gut das es keiner riechen muss. 
Stellt doch solche Fotos nicht zur Mittagspause rein. Danke.


----------



## skaster (16. September 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420593
> 
> 
> ... und nein, das sind keine Minutensteaks!


Wer weiß, vielleicht 24 Stunden vorher doch.

Wo sind sie nun, diese ganzen Mudguardverächter?


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Wo sind sie nun, diese ganzen Mudguardverächter?


 Im Bild. 
Und, im alten Testament steht nichts von Mudguard!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. September 2015)

Ich nehme an,so ein mudguard ist dazu da,alles fein glatt in die Rillen zu streichen,oder?


----------



## skaster (16. September 2015)

Genau, glatt gezogen trocknet es einfach besser durch. Anschließend einfach abklopfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (16. September 2015)




----------



## skaster (16. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Im Bild.
> Und, im alten Testament steht nichts von Mudguard!


Steht da was davon ob Jupp mit der Muddy oder der Magic Mary unterwegs war? Und an welchem Tag schuf er, den seit längerem keiner mehr gesehen hat, denn nun das Fatbike? Bin nicht so Bibelfest, kann aber notfalls eine Sandale hochhalten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2015)

Am achten Tage schuf er (Juppi Hesters, den meinst du doch!?) das Fatty, wenn ich es richtig aus dem Konfätmanden-Unterricht in Erinnerung habe...


----------



## wj500 (18. September 2015)

Zu Besuch beim Lama


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2015)

Liebevoll geparkt


----------



## hw_doc (18. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Zu Besuch beim LamaAnhang anzeigen 420957





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Liebevoll geparkt


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2015)

Trägt man als Lama wieder Teilrasur ?

(Oder ist das gottgewollt ?)


----------



## wj500 (18. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Trägt man als Lama wieder Teilrasur ?
> 
> (Oder ist das gottgewollt ?)



Ich frach das nächste Mal.
Und parch dann auch liebevoll...


----------



## Bullbaer (18. September 2015)

Oh Männer,
dieses Jahr Weihnachten geh ich doch glatt schwanger mit so einem tollen Gerät.
Wo die Hunde schön nebenher laufen können - einfach herrlich!

Schönes Wochenende
Bullbaer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Trägt man als Lama wieder Teilrasur ?





wj500 schrieb:


> Ich frach das nächste Mal.


Ich sehe es schon kommen..


----------



## zoomer (19. September 2015)

SCNR


----------



## Fanatic3001 (19. September 2015)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Oh Männer,
> dieses Jahr Weihnachten geh ich doch glatt schwanger mit so einem tollen Gerät.
> Wo die Hunde schön nebenher laufen können - einfach herrlich!
> 
> ...



Meinst du so?


----------



## BigJohn (19. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> SCNR


Das ist ein Alpaca


----------



## wj500 (19. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist ein Alpaca


Dachte Pudel lässt man so frisieren...


----------



## durchi (19. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (19. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist ein Alpaca



Sieht aus als ob man Es essen könnte.
Also, wenn's nicht rumspuckt, um so besser ...


----------



## bikebecker (20. September 2015)

Hallo

Regenpause genutzt um mit @Pinkiwinki neuen Sattel und Lenker zu testen.





Und es scheint alles zu passen.





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## cherokee190 (20. September 2015)

Heute früh unterwegs auf schmalen Reifen ...





zeitig los, war's noch etwas schummrig im Wäldchen und der Regen zwischendurch ...









brachte doch dann und wann etwas Traktionsprobleme im Matsch und auf feuchten Wurzeln.





Aber dafür läuft es super auf trocknen Wegen


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. September 2015)

Obwohl Episode I & II zur Mittagsandacht lockte, bin ich dennoch fix in die Sandsteine gefahren. Trotz XL Rahmen geht endlich alles ins Auto...es tut gut, nie wieder diesen ollen Bremssattel zum Ausbau des lefty´schen Vorderrades abzuschrauben. Einfach rein und gut  .









Die Einsamkeit täuscht, es waren viele Wandersleute unterwegs.






Berg runter gelang mir diesmal nur dieses wackelige Handybild - Handschuhe und Atemnot machen keine ruhige Hand möglich  .







Unten angekommen gab´s auch noch beim Verladen eine Überraschung: Rahmenriss (?) . Auch hier sorry für meine Bildbearbeitunskunst. Eigentlich wollte ich hier Ausschneiden & Vergrößern...


----------



## shibby68 (20. September 2015)

Ohoh nicht gut


----------



## zoomer (20. September 2015)

Oh Oh !

Garantieabwicklung dürfte auch schwierig werden ...
Bzw. das Spezi das Rad überhaupt als eines der Ihren erkennt ....


----------



## Bumble (20. September 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Unten angekommen gab´s auch noch beim Verladen eine Überraschung: Rahmenriss (?) .


Schaut leider so aus 
Der Fully Umbau war wohl zu viel des Guten, so viel Federweg verkraftet das Fatboy nicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Oh Oh !
> 
> Garantieabwicklung dürfte auch schwierig werden ...
> Bzw. das Spezi das Rad überhaupt als eines der Ihren erkennt ....





Bumble schrieb:


> Schaut leider so aus
> Der Fully Umbau war wohl zu viel des Guten, so viel Federweg verkraftet das Fatboy nicht



Musste jetzt gerade mal schmunzeln... 

@Knusberflogge 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Obwohl Episode I & II zur Mittagsandacht lockte, bin ich dennoch fix in die Sandsteine gefahren. Trotz XL Rahmen geht endlich alles ins Auto...es tut gut, nie wieder diesen ollen Bremssattel zum Ausbau des lefty´schen Vorderrades abzuschrauben. Einfach rein und gut  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zoomer schrieb:


> Oh Oh !
> 
> Garantieabwicklung dürfte auch schwierig werden ...
> Bzw. das Spezi das Rad überhaupt als eines der Ihren erkennt ....





Bumble schrieb:


> Schaut leider so aus
> Der Fully Umbau war wohl zu viel des Guten, so viel Federweg verkraftet das Fatboy nicht



Ich muss mir an der Stelle für den Kommentar mit dem Federweg mal einen Smiley ausleihen:






@Knusberflogge: Mein Beileid!

Röntgen lassen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2015)

Wir sind heute mit 5 Fatbikern und 3 Normalos eine Runde um die Wahnbachtalsperre gefahren. Der Untergrund teils schon mördermatschig, Uffbasse!, die Ausfälle hielten sich noch in Grenzen und eine Schulter wurde in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Zum Glück gibt es Ibu und gesunde Zähne, zum zusammenbeißen.

Bilder.
5 Freunde.




Parken.





Zum Beach da lang.




Gedenken an einen guten Freund.




Vorletzte Verschnaufpause.




Der Rest der Runde ging ein wenig im Matsch unter. Es hat trotzdem jede Menge Spaß gemacht. Und richtig schön, dass sich die Fatbikes so rasant in unserer Sonntagsrunde vermehren!

Happy Trails euch allen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2015)

Apropos Matsch:
Heute ne kurze Runde durch die Deister-Vorstufe gedreht.

Los bei recht schönem Wetter, kurz darauf mit Glücksklette...





Blick gen Deister, es wurde dunkler:




Auch der Lack verdunkelte sich...





In Gehrden noch die Schultreppe mitgenommen und dann bis Hannover rein im Wolkenbruch zurück:














Umso schöner die heiße Dusche danach...

Bei dem Wetter wird aus dem Bike so langsam ein Schlacksaw und dazu passen die JJs nicht mehr so gut, daher müssen die Biester jetzt mal (d)ran...


----------



## Lenne-Blade (20. September 2015)

Die Farbe kommt gut


----------



## Marcy666 (20. September 2015)

Heute war der Nachwuchs auf einem Kindergeburtstag, 
da hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und eine Fatbike-Runde mit meiner Frau gefahren:


----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Die Farbe kommt gut



Danke!
(Falls das an mich ging...)


----------



## Lenne-Blade (20. September 2015)

Yepp 
 in blau hab ich es schon live gesehen, aber das gold orange ist auf den Bildern schon besser.


----------



## wj500 (21. September 2015)

Ob es in der bürgerlichen Küche
Lamas oder frisierte Pudel aus eigener Schlachtung gibt, hab ich gestern nicht überprüft.
Dafür hab ich mir beim parkieren mehr Mühe gegeben.





Eine Stunde später hab ich dann einen eher lieblosen Abgang beim ungeplanten Downhill gemacht.
Der ist aber ohne Foto vom abgestellten Fahrrad.


----------



## cluso (21. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Ob es in der bürgerlichen Küche
> Lamas oder frisierte Pudel aus eigener Schlachtung gibt, hab ich gestern nicht überprüft.
> Dafür hab ich mir beim parkieren mehr Mühe gegeben.
> 
> ...



Du brauchst glaube ich eine Schulung "Fahrrad abstellen".


----------



## wj500 (21. September 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Du brauchst glaube ich eine Schulung "Fahrrad abstellen".



Besser ne Schulung "schmerzfrei den Abhang runterstürzen..."


----------



## cluso (21. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Besser ne Schulung "schmerzfrei den Abhang runterstürzen..."



Die zwei Kurse kann man kombinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (21. September 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Die zwei Kurse kann man kombinieren.



Und wo kann man den Workshop bei Dir buchen?


----------



## cluso (21. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Und wo kann man den Workshop bei Dir buchen?



Volkshochschule...


----------



## Alex0303 (21. September 2015)

wie wärs damit? 






(ich darf eh nicht reden zurzeit  )


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. September 2015)

Im Frühtau zu Berge:


----------



## Riffer (21. September 2015)

Wieder einen Wiener Gipfel bezwungen, auf dem ich länger nicht mehr war...


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. September 2015)

bissel Frühspocht betrieben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (25. September 2015)

Beim Frühsport schliess ich mich an


----------



## madone (25. September 2015)

So im direkten Vergleich sieht der Lou schon mächtig aus


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. September 2015)

was bin ich froh kein Dude zu haben !
da müsste ich ja auch noch Frühsport machen, geht mal gar nicht !


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. September 2015)

Was bin ich froh, nicht doof zu sein. Da müsste ich Doofspocht machen...


----------



## Pugy (25. September 2015)

Dreitagestour mit Overnigter im Isergebirge 




 
Fatpacking



 
Aufstieg




Jizerské hory




Abstieg




rolling stones




1. Nachtlager



Fatbikeparking in Jizerka




"Tafelfichte"




2. Nachtlager




Blick vom Smrk auf Nové Město pod Smrkem



 
"Das Morgengrauen"




Černá Nisa kurz vor Bedřichov



 
Zurück nach Liberec


----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2015)

... nur mal eine "blöde" Frage, bitte nicht auslachen 

Ich habe mich mit diesen Overnightern noch nicht beschäftigt, aber ist das wirklich so: man fährt frisch, fromm fröhlich vor sich her und da wo man eine Schutzhütte, oder ein gemütliches Plätzchen, sieht kann man sich einfach einquartieren. Oder kann es da  auch schon mal zu Problemen mit (was weiss ich) bspw. dem Forst kommen. Ist das nur in Deutschland ein Problem? Sind die Tschechen da deutlich entspannter?


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (26. September 2015)

Pugy schrieb:


>


... warst Du "nur" allein unterwegs? Schöne Gegend, für mich hat's in der Gegend bisher nur für Tagesausflüge gereicht.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... nur mal eine "blöde" Frage


Ist ganz und gar nicht blöd! Antworten gibt's hier echt gute... zumindest ging's mir so.
Halbwegs kurze Antwort: Hütte ist kein Problem, richtiges Zelt schon... ein Tarp sollte keins sein. 
Wie die Tschechen es mit irgendwo draussen schlafen halten, habe ich keine eigenen Erfahrungen aber auch nix negatives gehört. In dem schicken Turm auf'm Smrk hätte ich kein Problem. Und sonst sind die ja auch ein recht entspanntes und gastfreundliches Völkchen... zumindest bis kurz vor neulich


----------



## BigJohn (26. September 2015)

Wildcampen ist in den meisten Ländern nicht erlaubt, darum sollte man bei der Wahl des Schlafplatz etwas Umsicht und vor allem Rücksicht walten lassen. Bei Schutzhütten ist das unter Umständen anders. Naturschutzgebiete sind natürlich Tabu.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (26. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naturschutzgebiete sind natürlich Tabu.



Offenes Feuer an nichtFeuerstellen auch!... hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Pugy (27. September 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... warst Du "nur" allein unterwegs? Schöne Gegend, für mich hat's in der Gegend bisher nur für Tagesausflüge gereicht.



Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs. 
Der Kollege auf 29er jedoch mit "schmalen Füßen".

Die Landschaft ist sehr schön und von DD in zwei Stunden mit der Bahn zu erreichen. Ich werde mir die Sache nochmal im Winter ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (27. September 2015)

Heute gabs ne Sommerreifen Abschiedsrunde. Getreu dem Motto von O bis O dann wahrscheinlich ab kommendem Wochenende wieder mit dicken Winterreifen unterwegs ...

Manchmal sind die breiten Lenker auch hinderlich:







Mutter Natur wehrt sich vereinzelt noch mit bunten Blüten gegen den Herbst:






Schönen Sonntag noch allerseits!


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. September 2015)

Ich fahr 4seasons Reifen


----------



## Marcy666 (27. September 2015)

Heute mal einen Fatten Familienausflug nach KH gemacht


----------



## novaterra (27. September 2015)

bad bentheim


----------



## biberon (27. September 2015)

kleiner Ausflug um die Federgabel zu testen.
Als Belohnung gleich noch ein paar Schwammerl eingesammelt


----------



## nordstadt (27. September 2015)

Entspannte Runde heute:


----------



## mtbhb (28. September 2015)

Abendstimmung an der Weser


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. September 2015)

Reifen zerschossen Tour


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (28. September 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>


... und hast mit dem klebrichen Zeuch (aus der roten Dose) gleich wieder dicht bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (29. September 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt im neuen Revier.


----------



## skaster (29. September 2015)

Heute gab es mal wieder Kaiserwetter. Also rauf aufs Bike. Nach ein paar HM und Trails entspannen am See.




Dann ging es wieder hoch, weg vom Asphalt.



Auf einem netten Trail gab es dann das erste Mal Schiebepassagen. Hier kam der JJ an seine Grenzen, ich behaupte aber mal, Bud und Lou hätten das Massaker auch nicht geschafft. Es hätte mit zu denken geben sollen, dass noch nicht mal frische Hufabdrücke sichtbar waren. Der Schlamm hat mir sogar die Kette vom Kettenblatt gedrückt  obwohl der JJ noch einiges an Kettenfreiheit hat.





Da kam die Laufradwaschanlage am Ende des Downhill etwas zu spät, Selbstreinigung von Chao und JJ sind bei höherem Tempo ausreichend gut, Gesicht und Brille freuten sich aber auch über das frische H2O, ja, trotz Mudguard konnte man mir den Spaß ansehen .





Zu guter letzt noch ein typisches Ruhrpott-Foto. So sieht es hier ja Überall aus .




Schön war's.


----------



## hoodride (29. September 2015)

Hier noch der Blick vom Pfaffensturz Richtung Rosenstein


----------



## Bullbaer (29. September 2015)

Am besten sind doch immer noch die Kommentare der Fußgänger/Wanderer/Walker
Endlich mal ein richtiges Rad
Boh seht euch mal die Reifen an
Echt schmal dat Ding
Brauchste viel Power?


----------



## BigJohn (29. September 2015)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Am besten sind doch immer noch die Kommentare der Fußgänger/Wanderer/Walker
> Endlich mal ein richtiges Rad
> Boh seht euch mal die Reifen an
> Echt schmal dat Ding
> Brauchste viel Power?


Da bist du jetzt aber im falschen Thread


----------



## Bullbaer (29. September 2015)

Okay: heute getarnt im Bergischen Land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumpmybrain (30. September 2015)

Donnersberg, Blickrichtung Nordost
Eiserner Mann


----------



## Der_Christopher (1. Oktober 2015)

5h umhergekurbelt, was für ein Wetter momentan.


----------



## F7 Uli (1. Oktober 2015)

Hatte beim Fatbike Jam mal die gelegenheit das neue Cannondale zu Testen . Ergebnis :  Geil )


----------



## danie-dani (1. Oktober 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> 5h umhergekurbelt, was für ein Wetter momentan.
> Anhang anzeigen 424745 Anhang anzeigen 424746 Anhang anzeigen 424749 Anhang anzeigen 424752
> Anhang anzeigen 424753



Wieviel Km hast du in den 5 Stunden zurückgelegt?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Oktober 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424783 Hatte beim Fatbike Jam mal die gelegenheit das neue Cannondale zu Testen . Ergebnis :  Geil )


ist der Bootsanhänger nicht ein wenig übertrieben fat?


----------



## Der_Christopher (2. Oktober 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Wieviel Km hast du in den 5 Stunden zurückgelegt?


Hab keine Ahnung, hatte keine Lust das Navi dranzutüddeln.


----------



## Bullbaer (2. Oktober 2015)

Gestern Abend im Bergischen...


----------



## duke209 (2. Oktober 2015)

Lief...


 
Liefen....


 
Lief noch...


 

Lief nicht mehr


----------



## skaster (2. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Lief nicht mehr
> Anhang anzeigen 424906


Zum Glück die "richtige" Seite, auf der Antriebsseite wird so was immer gleich so teuer.


----------



## wj500 (2. Oktober 2015)

Umpf!
Wer wirft mit Holzstangen nach Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Oktober 2015)

Der alte Holzmichl?


----------



## Sentilo (2. Oktober 2015)

Gab nix zu trinken heute ...


----------



## madone (3. Oktober 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Gab nix zu trinken heute ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425022


Bei mir schon ... Hallerangerhaus


----------



## BigJohn (3. Oktober 2015)

Die Bilder bringen mein Handy zur Verzweiflung. Ein paar Pixel weniger hättens auch getan.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Bilder bringen mein Handy zur Verzweiflung. Ein paar Pixel weniger hättens auch getan.



Das liegt meistens eher am Forum. Zumindest ists bei mir so...nix geht langsamer im Seitenaufbau als Forum 

G.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Oktober 2015)

Naja die 15 Megapixel tragen ihren Teil dazu bei


----------



## madone (3. Oktober 2015)

Oder der große John braucht ein neues Handy 

Ne Spässle gmacht...nächstes Mal werden die Bilder kleiner.


----------



## madone (3. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dumpmybrain (3. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal das gute Wetter genutzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja die 15 Megapixel tragen ihren Teil dazu bei



 Ja schoh... aber die Kleineren laden bei mir fas genauso lang

G.


----------



## madone (3. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja schoh... aber die Kleineren laden bei mir fas genauso lang
> 
> G.


Tschäck ich nicht ... haben nicht mal 1Mb


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Tschäck ich nicht ... haben nicht mal 1Mb



Hab ich net überprüft, hab ich auch nur gelesen, da bei mir 15 und 1MB ansich im Forum genau solang laden  

G.


----------



## skaster (3. Oktober 2015)

Am Rechner hab ich damit auch kein Problem, beim Android-Tablet dauert der Seitenaufbau bei jedem erneuten drüberscrollen extrem lang, auch im WLAN.


----------



## madone (3. Oktober 2015)

Komisch am iPad geht's flüssig.


----------



## madone (3. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht kann da mal einer helfen der sich auskennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (3. Oktober 2015)

Am iPhone hab ich genausowenig Probleme, halt nur beim Androiden.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Oktober 2015)

Beim drüber scrollen hab ich sogar lags am PC und der ist jenseits von allem was der Browser je von ihm verlangen sollte. Seitenaufbau ist ok aber die Bilder poppen nach und nach auf. Die volle Auflösung ist für ein forum schlicht nicht zielführend. Das iPhone ist evtl in der Lage, die Bilder in eine Art Vorschau Bild runter zu brechen. Vielleicht können wir es dabei auch belassen. So ne Diskussion wollte ich eigentlich nicht auslösen.


----------



## wj500 (4. Oktober 2015)

Wer sein Fatbike liebt, der trägt.


----------



## Skydiver81 (4. Oktober 2015)

Gestern kleine Tour bei super wetter durch den Bingerwald


----------



## hw_doc (4. Oktober 2015)

Dies ist der Fortsatz von Tag 1 des Heidschnuckenwegs:

Nachdem ich Anfang August die Strecke ab Unterlüß von Süd nach Nord ja eigentich in zwei Tagen bestritten haben wollte, mir aber an Tag 2 ein Ast die Rechnung vermieste, hatte ich nun einiges nachzuholen.
Rund um Bispingen gab es für den Weg gen Norden eigentlich nur wieder Munster als Start, der mit der Bahn erreichbar ist, also bin ich da am Donnerstag hin und hab die knapp 15 Straßenkilometer nach Bispingen schnell abgespult.
Ab da ging es wieder auf schönen Pfaden - mal breit, mal schmal - entlang. Die Heideblüte ist jetzt quasi um, Wanderer unter der Woche offenbar selten. Somit kann man gut Gas geben und durch die Heide pflügen...















Immer dem "H" folgen!





















Hunger!




Aber besser doch nicht...






Die Schatten wurden länger:





Rund um Harburg wurde es dann noch mal richtig schön:




Die Waldpfade führen immer wieder hoch und runter - in dem Fall: hoch! Aber alles fahrbar, solang man noch was sieht.
Das wurde dann in Kombination mit der kleinen Pava am Lenker mehr und mehr zu einem Problem...






Schnell noch ein paar Kletten eingesammelt:





Die letzten 4 km wich ich dann vom Wald auf den Feldweg aus, die Sichtweiten waren unter 5 m bergab und bergan bei 1,50. Da weiß man dann nicht mehr, ob man gerade auf ne Rampe zufährt - oder ein Wildschwein...
Ab da in die Bahn gen St. Pauli - ab ins Hotel:





Am Ende kamen so auf 110 km Strecke 1.100 hm zustande.

An Tag 2 ging es ins Miniaturwunderland:





Und mit dem Rad durch die Hafencity:










Dazwischen noch ein paar unnatürliche Hindernisse mitgenommen...






Und dann war der Tag auch schon wieder zu Ende...

Schön war's - Wiederholung, wenn die Tage wieder länger sind!


----------



## F7 Uli (4. Oktober 2015)

Tag der Einheit Fät auf dem Brocken )


----------



## Knusberflogge (4. Oktober 2015)

Dazu ein paar Fragen, da ich noch nie auf dem Brocken war  ...

Ich gehe von Parkmöglichkeiten am Fuß des Berges aus (?), wie lange radelt man da hoch? Gibt es mehrere radtaugliche Wege - auch abwärts? Und wie ist deren Beschaffenheit und die Wanderdichte?


----------



## cluso (4. Oktober 2015)

@madone 

Das Bild mit den Steinmandl ist klasse. 

@hw_doc 

Schöne Tour, schöne Stadt und schönes Rad.


----------



## dorfmann (4. Oktober 2015)

Heutige "Fett im Westen" Tour:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Bild,geht's allen gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (4. Oktober 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Dazu ein paar Fragen, da ich noch nie auf dem Brocken war  ...
> 
> Ich gehe von Parkmöglichkeiten am Fuß des Berges aus (?), wie lange radelt man da hoch? Gibt es mehrere radtaugliche Wege - auch abwärts? Und wie ist deren Beschaffenheit und die Wanderdichte?



Kommt drauf an von wo du hoch willst und was du vor hast. Wenn du mal was planen willst, frag mich  ...is mein Terrain.

Kannst von "mittendrin" in Schierke starten oder von unten Ilsenburg/Wernigerode oder Bad Harzburg.
Ich starte immer von Ilsenburg/Ilsetal bzw. Bad Harzburg vom jeweiligen bekannten Grossparkplatz....dann machst nach unten länger Spaß. Wobei der Brockengipfel eher für heimische Biker uninteressant ist, da keine Trails bis hoch gehen und viele Leute unterwegs sind. Lieber anderen Gipfel (Wolfswarte/Achtermann/Zettern) anfahren bzw. einbauen ....da gibts lecker Trails. 

PS: runter genug Trails ab 900hm (oberhalb nur Asphalt/Platten), Wanderdichte auf den interessanten Trails überschaubar.....nur leider etliche offiziell gesperrt. Fahrzeit Ilsenburg straight up ca. 2 Stunden ( Trails bis 900hm).


----------



## Knusberflogge (4. Oktober 2015)

Na da dank ich Dir !


----------



## Curveball (4. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Heutige "Fett im Westen" Tour:



Geile Aktion 

Ob so ein Treffen in den Voralpen auch möglich wäre?! Hätte Interesse


----------



## honkori (4. Oktober 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Dazu ein paar Fragen, da ich noch nie auf dem Brocken war  ...
> 
> Ich gehe von Parkmöglichkeiten am Fuß des Berges aus (?), wie lange radelt man da hoch? Gibt es mehrere radtaugliche Wege - auch abwärts? Und wie ist deren Beschaffenheit und die Wanderdichte?



Wir hatten Quartier nahe Braunlage zum *Brocken rocken*, siehe auch Berlin und Umgebung Forum und hatten daher eine längere, aber tolle Anfahrt. Nur die ca. 100.000 Fussgänger anläßlich des 3.Oktobers waren etwas anstrengend.
http://www.strava.com/activities/406326181

ciiaooo


----------



## Sentilo (4. Oktober 2015)

Curveball schrieb:


> Ob so ein Treffen in den Voralpen auch möglich wäre?! Hätte Interesse



Würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Fridosw (4. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Heutige "Fett im Westen" Tour:



Fatter Radständer. Wo gibt's den zu kaufen ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2015)

Fridosw schrieb:


> Fatter Radständer. Wo gibt's den zu kaufen ?


Bei mir bzw. ich weiß wo er in der Nähe steht. Kann ihn ja mal ausborgen gehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2015)

Und hier die andere Seite...sogar das erstere Foto ^^


 vielleicht sind ja noch ein paar Likes über, hier im Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (5. Oktober 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Schönes Bild,geht's allen gut?


Bis auf einen Schlauch, der sich mit einer Schlange angelegt hat und von ihr gebissen, wurde sind alle wohlauf.


----------



## eri1 (5. Oktober 2015)

Am Wochenende beim Wiesenslalom war auch ein fattes anwesend


----------



## Bullbaer (5. Oktober 2015)

Gesern auf der Halde Hoheward... es war klasse.


----------



## F7 Uli (5. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an von wo du hoch willst und was du vor hast. Wenn du mal was planen willst, frag mich  ...is mein Terrain.
> 
> Kannst von "mittendrin" in Schierke starten oder von unten Ilsenburg/Wernigerode oder Bad Harzburg.
> Ich starte immer von Ilsenburg/Ilsetal bzw. Bad Harzburg vom jeweiligen bekannten Grossparkplatz....dann machst nach unten länger Spaß. Wobei der Brockengipfel eher für heimische Biker uninteressant ist, da keine Trails bis hoch gehen und viele Leute unterwegs sind. Lieber anderen Gipfel (Wolfswarte/Achtermann/Zettern) anfahren bzw. einbauen ....da gibts lecker Trails.
> ...


Du hast am Wochenende gefehlt .........


----------



## Skydiver81 (5. Oktober 2015)

Das neue Fatbike vom Kumpel bei einer Feierabendrunde eingeweiht


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Oktober 2015)

Monte Casale - Brenta-Panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (7. Oktober 2015)




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2015)

Fast das gleiche Profil...nur ne andere Farbe 

G.


----------



## Bighead1 (8. Oktober 2015)

Kleine Heimatrunde heute Nachmittag

Tausendjährige Eiche in Volkenroda/Thüringen





 

Weiter ging es nach Niederdorla, zum Mittelpunkt der Erde, ähh Deutschlands






 







 
War voll entspannend. Das Wetter war grau, dafür werden die Bäume jetzt umso bunter. Tschüss


----------



## wj500 (8. Oktober 2015)

Was hast'n Du alles am Lenker?
Klingel, 3x Lampe, Navi, Händi???


----------



## Skydiver81 (9. Oktober 2015)

Gestenabend wieder einen schönen Nightride zum Salzkopf


----------



## duke209 (9. Oktober 2015)

*Erwartungen wecken *


----------



## zoomer (9. Oktober 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Gestenabend wieder einen schönen Nightride zum SalzkopfAnhang anzeigen 426725




In der Farbe würd ich es mir auch sofort kaufen


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> In der Farbe würd ich es mir auch sofort kaufen


Taubenblau Matte & Tangerine Cream. 
2016 - New Colors coming soon?


----------



## duke209 (10. Oktober 2015)

Nach Schnee, doch erstmal noch sonnige Herbstbilder :








Schattiges Plätzchen danach


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Oktober 2015)

Sonne ist bei uns Mangelware ;-)
Zum Ausgleich ist es bunt 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (10. Oktober 2015)

war heute mal wieder mit dem " der kann nix ausser gut rollen " unterwegs


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Oktober 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> war heute mal wieder mit dem " der kann nix ausser gut rollen " unterwegs


Aaah, du meinst den Vorderreifen. NRTH = Nur Rollend Trails Hobeln. 
Deine fokussierender Blick auf den Vorderreifen spricht ebenfalls Bände.


----------



## criscross (10. Oktober 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Aaah, du meinst den Vorderreifen.
> Deine fokussierender Blick auf den Vorderreifen spricht ebenfalls Bände.



ne ne....die Helga kann schon was 
fährt sich am Hinterrad aber im Vergleich zum JJ, wie nen Maxxis Supertacky....
ist mir daher iM. noch etwas too much.....bei dem guten Wetter...


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Oktober 2015)

Heute waren wir sogar mal zu dritt Unterwegs


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2015)

Warten bis *keine *Sonne kommt 




Andere Seite des Berges:


----------



## -zor- (11. Oktober 2015)

unterwegs in Brandenburg


----------



## Udu (11. Oktober 2015)

Gestern im Eschachtal bei Rottweil


----------



## michi3 (11. Oktober 2015)

Herbsttouren sind einfach geil


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2015)

Und das ganze gefallene Laub macht die Trails ultraspannend! Wo ist die Linie? Schon zu nahe am Abgrund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Fatster (11. Oktober 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427402


.... jaaa, es lebt doch, es lebt doch, es lebt doch, jaaaa es lebt doch, es lebt doch ... und WIE! 
Sieht geil aus @Bumble ... und das DUDE auch 

Scherz! 

Dude-Rahmen ist wirklich cool geworden und der @Optimizer wird sich freuen, dass der lang verschollene Zwillingsbruder seines Dicken endlich gefunden wurde


----------



## hw_doc (11. Oktober 2015)

Flow- und Dunderbeist auf den matten Nexties montiert, dazu ein frisches paar Hope-Scheiben:





Kleine Annekdote:
Heute meinte tatsächlich ein Fußgänger, er hätte mich hinter sich nicht bemerkt - wie es denn mal mit einer Klingel wäre. Ich entgegnete, dass er die durchaus vorhandene Klingel bei dem Lärm aus Hope-Freilauf und Abrollgeräusch der Reifen erst recht nicht gehört hätte.


----------



## Bumble (11. Oktober 2015)

Vor allem wird der Opti sich freuen dass seine olle Carbon-Forke wieder ausgeführt wird 

Mein Dude is aber noch lange nicht fertig, werd die Woche mal wieder bissl dran rumschleifen


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich sollte es eine kleine Morgenrunde werden, aber bei 2° über Null habe ich schlicht weg gekniffen und da schon mal wach, lieber Motorrad GP in Japan angesehen. Hatte auch was .

Nachmittags mit viel Sonne und blauen Himmel habe ich dann mal wieder den Panzer ausgeführt.




Mit der im Gegensatz zum Mooni leicht rollenden Bereifung wurde es gleich mal eine etwas längere Tour mit etwas Asphalt bzw. befestigten Wegen....









... und vier unterschiedlichen Küstenwaldstücken.





Hatte sogar etwas Glück und konnte von unterwegs was aufsammeln, ist bestimmt Giraffen Kagga


----------



## Fatster (11. Oktober 2015)

Drei Dicke und @franky2222 machen den Wasgau unsicher 



 

Grüße auch an den FatBoy-Kollegen mit der "Lauf" , die FatBoy-Lady  und das Fatty-Dude Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2015)

War heut auch mal wieder mit Kamera und Fäti unterwegs  
Die ersten 30km waren die zivilisierten zum GreenHill in die Tschechei.








...und den unzähligen menschenleeren Niemandslandtrail zwischen den Ländern.














Und nach den 30km kam dann der unzivilisierte Teil. Aber der Landus und der Sven wollten halt OLB werden und da muß man nichtmal was können, sondern sich nur mal überwinden ein wenig durch den Dreck zu fahren (ist halt so)







Aber man sollte das Händy vorher sichern...zumindest wenn man ein IPhone hat.































Was die Jungen alles machen, wenn die Alten was sagen 

G.


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Oktober 2015)

Herrlich .
Aber warum habt ihr die Eisbecher draußen auf der Bank gegessen?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2015)

Das war mein Trumpf net in dieses "Schlammmassel" mit hineingezogen zu werden. Weil einer mußte sauber bleiben um dann die Eisbecher und den Kaffee nach draußen zu holen 

G.


----------



## Fatster (11. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das war mein Trumpf net in dieses "Schlammmassel" mit hineingezogen zu werden. Weil einer mußte sauber bleiben um dann die Eisbecher und den Kaffee nach draußen zu holen
> 
> G.



Samma, wo kann man denn die teflonbeschichteten Rucksäcke kaufen?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Samma, wo kann man denn die teflonbeschichteten Rucksäcke kaufen?



Ne, die sind nur mit Lotusblütenoberflächenspray vorher behandelt worden 

G.


----------



## LockeTirol (11. Oktober 2015)

Da ich gestern mein Enduro verkauft habe, musste das Dicke heute mit auf Gondeltour nach Südtirol. Wir sind am Mendelpass die Trails gefahren. Super geil - wobei ich mir schon manchmal ein Fully gewünscht habe. Dazu hatte ich permanent Angst vor aufgeschlitzten Reifen. Selbst Enduroreifen kommen dort an ihre Grenzen. Ist aber alles gut gegangen!


----------



## Lenne-Blade (11. Oktober 2015)

Was ein herrlicher Tag heute... 
Fotopause vor Burg Schnellenberg


 

 

 





 

Grüße Lenne


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Stimmung!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (11. Oktober 2015)

Grüße aus Südtirol


----------



## wj500 (12. Oktober 2015)

Gut wenn man unterwegs den Luftdruck messen kann.





Schönes Wetter ( noch )





Vormittags war ich mit meinem Expert unterwegs. Nachmittags auf dem Comp von meinem Sohn.
Meine Frau fur dann das Expert. Vollkommen überraschend: "Das macht ja doch Spaß".
Wie gut dass das Wetter jetzt schlecht wird. Da hab ich noch Zeit zum sparen...
Warum baut Specialized eigentlich die Hellgas so hässlich und mit so lauer Ausstattung?
Und warum gibts den Expert nicht mehr. Die Grip Shifts und das 2er Blatt vorne sind doch richtig gut.



 

Gruß
   Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. Oktober 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Drei Dicke und @franky2222 machen den Wasgau unsicher
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427455
> 
> Grüße auch an den FatBoy-Kollegen mit der "Lauf" , die FatBoy-Lady  und das Fatty-Dude Team


Dann warens 8 Fatbikes. Ich war mit meinem OnOne und mein Kollege ebenfalls mit nem Fatboy unterwegs!


----------



## Marcy666 (12. Oktober 2015)

Servus,

gestern war es wieder mal soweit, die hier schon legendäre 'Soonwald Herbsttour' mit dem 'Fliegenden Förster Bernd Closen. 

Natürlich bin ich diese mal mit dem Dicken mitgefahren... 



Treffpunkt war das Walderlebnis-Zentrum Neupfalz



 



Die humorvolle Ansprache vom Bernd war wieder Klasse: 

"Die erste Etappe wird zwar lang und heftig ...

... dann wird es aber länger und heftiger ...  "



Kurzer Stop auf dem 'Opel', jemand hatte den ersten Platten 



 

 








1. geplante Pause am 'Weißenfels' (ca. 20km / 500Hm) ...



 

 

 




2. Pause nach rund 42 Km und 900 Hm in der Baumschule bei Wallhausen ...
... hier gab es dann zur Stärkung wieder leckere Wildspezialitäten 






Ende der Tour war dann wieder am Walderlebnis-Zentrum (53 Km / 1200 Hm / 16.9Km/h Schnitt)
mit An- und Abfahrt hatte ich dann 64Km und 1450 Hm auf dem Garmin ...



 




Fazit: Wieder mal eine geniale Tour mit Bernd Closen, ich wohne zwar schon immer hier und bin auch schon Jahrelang mit dem MTB hier in der Gegend unterwegs, doch jedes mal lerne ich wieder neue Trails kennen.


----------



## Fatster (12. Oktober 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dann warens 8 Fatbikes. Ich war mit meinem OnOne und mein Kollege ebenfalls mit nem Fatboy unterwegs!



Och, ich denke, dass da bestimmt noch das ein oder andere Dicke am Start war; ich hab auf unserer 75er-Strecke halt eben nur die Erwähnten gesehen ... da die 100er schon gestartet waren, ehe wir uns endlich zum Start schleppen konnten, würde mich eher interessieren, ob auch jemand auf der 100er mit nem Dicken am Start war!? Weißt Du da was?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427544
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen


Wo genau ist das? Sieht aus wie meine Heimat.


----------



## duke209 (12. Oktober 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Warum baut Specialized eigentlich die Hellgas so hässlich und mit so lauer Ausstattung?
> Und warum gibts den Expert nicht mehr. Die Grip Shifts und das 2er Blatt vorne sind doch richtig gut.
> Jürgen



....wegen der Lizenze zum basteln/tunen!
Wegen Hellga liebäugle ich auch gerade als Überraschung für  !!! ....wobei mein Sohnemann dann durchdreht 
(aber als 6 Jähriger und 14 Kilo macht überhaupt keinen Sinn...mit seinem 7.2kg Kania machen wir locker 20km Touren samt Gelände).

(Das "Expert" ist jetzt das "Comp". Das "normale Fatboy" nun das "Trail" mit Bluto und magerer Ausstattung. 	)


----------



## dorfmann (12. Oktober 2015)

Wollte eigentlich gerade schreiben, daß ich bissl im Schlamm unterwegs war,
aber gegen DAS hier:



LB Jörg schrieb:


>



...war bei mir wohl nur der Trail ein wenig dreckig 











War angenehm überrascht, daß sich der Knard doch relativ gut im Matsch schlägt.
Der kann noch ne Weile drauf bleiben


----------



## Fatster (12. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> War angenehm überrascht, daß sich der Knard doch relativ gut im Matsch schlägt.
> Der kann noch ne Weile drauf bleiben




Ein ICT in freier Wildbahn ... herrlich!


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich gerade schreiben, daß ich bissl im Schlamm unterwegs war,
> aber gegen DAS hier:



Kalender!


----------



## -zor- (12. Oktober 2015)

noch mal das geile Wetter genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (12. Oktober 2015)

den traumtag heute auch noch mal genutzt für ne kleine ausfahrt, so lässt sich der herbst ja geniessen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Wo ist das?


----------



## LockeTirol (12. Oktober 2015)

Hier noch ein paar fotos von gestern vom Mendelpass


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (12. Oktober 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder. Wo ist das?



falls du meine meinst, das ist auf dem rennfeld bei bruck/mur in der steiermark.

lg, hamsti


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


>





Fatster schrieb:


> Ein ICT in freier Wildbahn ... herrlich!



Knallerbild!!


----------



## carbonpiet (12. Oktober 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Och, ich denke, dass da bestimmt noch das ein oder andere Dicke am Start war; ich hab auf unserer 75er-Strecke halt eben nur die Erwähnten gesehen ... da die 100er schon gestartet waren, ehe wir uns endlich zum Start schleppen konnten, würde mich eher interessieren, ob auch jemand auf der 100er mit nem Dicken am Start war!? Weißt Du da was?


Ich war mit meinem Fatboy und der neuen Lauf-Gabel auf der grossen Strecke beim Wasgau-Marathon unterwegs. Macht halt doch Spaß, am Ende schiebende Hardtailer am Berg zu überholen!





_(sorry... falsches Bild, aber der Sportograf ist noch nicht so weit_

Meine Frau war auch mit ihrem Dicken dabei:





_(war mal grün - aber wer seine Frau liebt, der lackiert auch mal ihr neues Bike um!)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (12. Oktober 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wo genau ist das? Sieht aus wie meine Heimat.


Zwischen Schönberg und Ottensoos


----------



## wj500 (12. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Wegen Hellga liebäugle ich auch gerade als Überraschung für  !!!


Das Problem an den Hellgas:
Tussibemalung ( sind wir uns innerfamiliär einig ) und Popelausstattung.
Das geb ich mir nicht, dass ich mir dann dauernd anhoere dass ich mich ja
viel leichter tuer weil.....
Aber der Name ist echt gyle!
Wir suchen jetzt nen ausgelaufenen Expert.
Auch die Grip Switche findet meine Frau Klasse.
Und auch wegen des fehlenden Umwerfers vorne
finden wir es schade dass es den Expert nicht mehr im Programm
gibt.
Jedenfalls bin ich froh, obwohl die neuen 2016er schon vor der Tür standen,
mir ein 2015er geholt zu haben.
Denke wird nicht lange dauern, dann haben wir drei Fatboys in der Familie.
fat familiy...

Gruss
  Juergen

Nachtrag: Wir waren heute Fatbikes jagen und haben eines in Ausführung Expert in München erledt. Der Trend soll ja schon rum sein und wer weiss wann man keine mehr kriegt und so...


----------



## firevsh2o (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe ein paar Fotos von meinem Spitzbergenausflug für euch. Hab meinen dort seit 5 Jahren lebenden Bruder jetzt endlich besucht und ich kann jetzt sagen, dass ein Fatbike auf 78 Grad Nord wirklich Spass macht! Leider hatte ich nur wenig Zeit, so dass sich nur zwei Fatbike Touren ausgingen, aber die waren Spitzenklasse!


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2015)

Spitzbergen das Fat-Bike Paradies. Wäre eine Reise wert. Geniale Fotos


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Zuerst zerstört dieses Gefährt den schönen Trail, und danach will es sich auch noch am Dude vergreifen


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Spitzbergen das Fat-Bike Paradies. Wäre eine Reise wert. Geniale Fotos



Dem schließe ich mich an! @firevsh2o  wirklich sehr stimmungsvolle Bilder  !


----------



## firevsh2o (14. Oktober 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an! @firevsh2o  wirklich sehr stimmungsvolle Bilder  !




Danke! Vor allem musste man die Kamera nur in irgend eine Richtung halten und abdrücken, die Lichtstimmung war einfach nur genial und alle paar Minuten anders. Wer einmal einen richtigen Fatbike-Urlaub plant, sollte Spitzbergen wirklich ins Auge fassen! Der einzige Nachteil sind die Eisbären.  Ohne Führer mit Knarre geht leider nix.


----------



## cluso (14. Oktober 2015)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar Fotos von meinem Spitzbergenausflug für euch. Hab meinen dort seit 5 Jahren lebenden Bruder jetzt endlich besucht und ich kann jetzt sagen, dass ein Fatbike auf 78 Grad Nord wirklich Spass macht! Leider hatte ich nur wenig Zeit, so dass sich nur zwei Fatbike Touren ausgingen, aber die waren Spitzenklasse!



Das ist mal ein exotisches Ziel. 

Klasse Bilder.


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2015)

meinereiner:


----------



## Fatster (14. Oktober 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> meinereiner:
> Anhang anzeigen 428143



.... und da lachen die Leute immer über meine gehäkelten Helmmützen  ... das Trikot is ja wohl auch nich viel besser! 

Wo hast Du das denn her und gibt's das auch in Erwachsenengrößen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (14. Oktober 2015)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427525 Anhang anzeigen 427526 Grüße aus Südtirol


Hey, das Bike kenne ich! Hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auf Facebook geliked!


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> .... und da lachen die Leute immer über meine gehäkelten Helmmützen  ... das Trikot is ja wohl auch nich viel besser!
> 
> Wo hast Du das denn her und gibt's das auch in Erwachsenengrößen?


Das Trikot gabs mal über das Eingangradforum und sogar in XXXL....


----------



## Fatster (14. Oktober 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Trikot gabs mal über das Eingangradforum und sogar in XXXL....




 ... ich sagte: In *Erwachsenen*größen!! 

will doch nicht SO rumlaufen:


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2015)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar Fotos von meinem Spitzbergenausflug für euch. Hab meinen dort seit 5 Jahren lebenden Bruder jetzt endlich besucht und ich kann jetzt sagen, dass ein Fatbike auf 78 Grad Nord wirklich Spass macht! Leider hatte ich nur wenig Zeit, so dass sich nur zwei Fatbike Touren ausgingen, aber die waren Spitzenklasse!



Sagenhafte Bilder  Die wären auch was für den Fatbikekalender.


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sagenhafte Bilder  Die wären auch was für den Fatbikekalender.


Und wie!


----------



## Beorn (14. Oktober 2015)

Gibts ne Chance über einen kurzen Bericht zu den Spitzbergentouren? Die Bilder machen Lust nächsten Sommer einige Wochen mit langen Tagen einzuplanen.


----------



## Bumble (14. Oktober 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> meinereiner:
> Anhang anzeigen 428143


sollte in den Kalender 
aber nur wegen den heissen Schenkeln


----------



## wj500 (15. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich müsste es heissen:
Wegen nem Fatbike unterwegs:



Naja auf dem Rückweg waren wir dann auch mit nem Fatbike unterwegs ( im Kofferraum ).
fat familiy ist jetzt komplett.
2x Fatboy Expert 2015 ( meine Frau und ich )
1x Fatboy Comp 2016 ( unser Sohn )

Braucht jemand ne Lancia Fulvia?
Brauche Platz in der Garage und Geld im Beutel...


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2015)

Ne Fulvia wäre natürlich ne Sünde wert!

Mach keine voreiligen Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich heute nicht arbeiten müsste, würde ich wohl  heute die ersten Fatbikespuren im Schnee ziehen. 

Hat schon jemand aktuelle SchneeFatbikePics zu bieten?


----------



## MTsports (15. Oktober 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2015)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar Fotos von meinem Spitzbergenausflug für euch. Hab meinen dort seit 5 Jahren lebenden Bruder jetzt endlich besucht und ich kann jetzt sagen, dass ein Fatbike auf 78 Grad Nord wirklich Spass macht! Leider hatte ich nur wenig Zeit, so dass sich nur zwei Fatbike Touren ausgingen, aber die waren Spitzenklasse!


Spitzbergen: wenn Alaska einfach noch zu weit südlich liegt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute nicht arbeiten müsste, würde ich wohl  heute die ersten Fatbikespuren im Schnee ziehen.
> Hat schon jemand aktuelle SchneeFatbikePics zu bieten?



Not exactly, aber ich bin an diesem Sonntag tatsächlich zum ersten Mal wieder einen Schneehang runtergeheizt - im Wallis.
Ich trau mich aber nur ganz klein ein Bild davon zu posten, weil is ja nicht richtig fett... immerhin ne 40er Felge und ein ziemlich fetter Vorderreifen  Hab mir in dem Moment schon mein Fatbike gewünscht...





Edit: Bin auch die ganze Zeit nur mit einem (1,00) Bar Luftdruck gefahren, vorne und hinten. Einmal Low-Pressure-Rider, immer Low-Pressure-Rider


----------



## duke209 (15. Oktober 2015)

.. jefällt trotzdem


----------



## Fatster (15. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> .. jefällt trotzdem



 ... und wenn wir anderen Ortes Gnade (Dativ) vor Recht (Genitiv) ergehen lassen, dann sollte eine 40er Felge mit ziemlich fettem Vorderreifen ausnahmsweise auch hier mal erlaubt sein, finde ich ... wäre übrigens ein erstklassiges Kalenderbild gewesen, wenn Du das "richtige" Rad dabei gehabt hättest. Aber hätte, hätte, Sattelstütze - oder wie der Spruch heißt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (15. Oktober 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Gibts ne Chance über einen kurzen Bericht zu den Spitzbergentouren? Die Bilder machen Lust nächsten Sommer einige Wochen mit langen Tagen einzuplanen.



Einen Bericht kann ich gerne schreiben. Das werde ich aber eher in einen neuen Faden packen, oder?

Den Sommer kann ich aber als Reisezeit nicht so sehr empfehlen. Da ist die Gegend und das Licht nicht so aufregend wie im Frühjahr oder Herbst. Ideale Reisezeit ist eher September u. Oktober bzw. das Frühjahr ab Mitte Februar bis Mai, eventuell Juni. Im Frühjahr ist mit einer geschlossenen Schneedecke zu rechnen. Somit sind Skidoo Touren möglich und man hat einen größeren Aktionsradius. Möglichkeiten für Touren gibt es jedenfalls genug!



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Und wie!



Wenn Interesse an einem Bild besteht, kann ich das sicher zur Verfügung stellen. Wer ist denn da der Ansprechpartner für den Kalender? Hab den Thread wo es um den Kalender geht ehrlich gesagt nicht so sehr verfolgt.


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2015)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse an einem Bild besteht, kann ich das sicher zur Verfügung stellen. Wer ist denn da der Ansprechpartner für den Kalender? Hab den Thread wo es um den Kalender geht ehrlich gesagt nicht so sehr verfolgt.



Poste die Bilder doch einfach nochmal im Kalender-Thread. Werden dann Ende November mit zur Wahl stehen. Falls Du mit einem Bild dabei bist, bräuchte ich dann eine Datei, aber dazu dann später. Wäre schön wenn Du mitmachst, sind wirklich geile Fotos, mein Favorit ist Bild 2.
Also bis bald. Merci.


----------



## CaseOnline (15. Oktober 2015)

Marco, Arbeit ist keine Entschuldigung... 

Live vom Feldi:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Marco, Arbeit ist keine Entschuldigung...
> 
> Live vom Feldi:



Marc, deine Zeit möchte ich haben!


----------



## raddüdel (16. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Peng999 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hast du Handschellen am Rücksack ?


----------



## MTsports (16. Oktober 2015)

Sieht eher wie ein Ersatzkettenblatt aus


----------



## Rocky10 (16. Oktober 2015)

seit 3 Jahren Fat Bike...doch erstmals im wirklichen FAT Gelände...ja, dafür sind die D

 

 

 inger wie geschaffen. Mit 0.3 Bar fährt sich das wie von selbst.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2015)

Am Start der Felberg DH-Strecke..





Ich bin zwar (für einen CCler) kein schlechter Bergabfahrer, aber def. KEIN DHler! Also ging´s teilweise zwischen den gelb/grünen Fähnchen nach unten...
Die roten Fahnen kennzeichnen die größen Sprünge & Co.

Unten angekommen.





So gerne ich den GroundControl mag (ja, ich komme damit klar!), aber bei dem Siff ging nix mehr.
Auf den nassen Wurzeln lief es schön schaiZZe !  













Weiter geht´s..






Ich habe zig SelfTimer-Pics geschossen, aber das Ergebnis unterm Strich ist unterirdisch mies.
Nächstes Mal.

EDIT:  Der Schnee vom Wochenanfang war schon wieder weg.

Schönes WE allen.


----------



## duke209 (17. Oktober 2015)

Zu erst stand heute eine Wegeinstandsetzung im Nationalpark Harz unserer IG-Harz mit Rangern an, wo wir vorhandene Abschläge (Querrillen für Wasserablauf) instandgesetzt oder neu angelegt haben. Insgesamt haben wir acht solcher Abschläge gezogen. Sowie auf Grund der vielen Nässe entstandene Chickenways versperrt.
Die IG-Harz setzt sich dafür ein, dann nicht alle für uns Biker interessante Trails auf Grund eines Wegeplanes des NP gesperrt werden.













Danach durfte das Fat auch nochmal Dreck fressen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (18. Oktober 2015)

Moin!

Einweihung vom "neuen" Radl Richtung Sächsische Schweiz. Das Wetter war wie ich feucht & mild  und in den frühen Morgenstunden ging es los.

Zwecks besserer Bilder hatte ich mich mit dem Handy der Frau bewaffnet. Vorab sei erwähnt, dass mir auch diesmal keine vernünftigen Bilder gelangen. Mir ist es ernsthaft ein Rätsel wie Ihr das schafft  . Völlig falsche Farben, dazu alles verschwommen, obwohl es auf dem Display prima ausschaut.

Zu allem Übel bin ich wohl etwas zu lang auf dem "Aus"-Knopf des Handy geblieben. Und wer glaubt, dass der Code identisch mit dem Geburtsdatum der Frau ist, der wird morgens gegen 9:00 Uhr enttäuscht. Ich hab es nicht mehr anbekommen, so dass nur Bilder der anfänglichen Tour da sind.







Der lange und liebevoll angelegte Evil Eye war diesmal viel zu rutschig.







Der steinerne Wallride wie immer nur mit dem Vorderrad fahrbar. Dafür mit viel Fantasie im Hintergrund morgendlicher Nebel.







Auch wenn die Steine jetzt keine Rekorde brechen. es sind meiner Meinung nach genau solche, die die Vorteile eines Fatbike zeigen. Jedes Mal ein Genuss hier drüber zu wabbeln.





Wie Anfangs erwähnt, fehlt zu folgendem die visuelle Darbietung:

- die beiden Bofer, denen ich guten Appetit wünschte.
- Felsmassive im Nebel
- den in Silberpapier eingepackten Lebkuchen in Bretzel Form ( größer als die Herzförmigen )


----------



## Bubba. (18. Oktober 2015)

im Harz ists so schön..  sogar bei so gruseligem Wetter


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. Oktober 2015)

Harz muss ich echt auch mal machen. Gruseliges Wetter, naja. Mir, als Heuschnupfler, gefällst so ganz gut. So trübes Nieselwetter wo alles atmet und man irgendwie Allein im Wald ist - auch psychisch  . Wieder zurück von der Runde war dann der Parkplatz schon um einiges voller.

Aufmerksamer Radler können in dieser Jahreszeit auch einzelne Blaukappen entdecken - mit viel Glück natürlich... und leider nicht essbar:


----------



## cherokee190 (18. Oktober 2015)

Grusliges Wetter, was ist das .... 


Herrlicher Sonntag Morgen. Der fast 3 Tage währende Dauerregen verspricht schönste Bedingungen. Somit hieß es heute früh, direkt nach Übertragung des Motorrad GP aus Australien, Mooni in's Auto und ab in Richtung Hütter Wohld bei Rostock.





Die Wege waren ordentlich durch geweicht, verschlammt und man wurde in keinster Weise von trocknen Abschnitten belästigt .
Zudem gab es herrliche Sicht auf den aus dem Wald aufsteigenden Dunst und Nebel.





Bisher singlespeed mit den Chao's unterwegs, sind nun Bud und Lou auf dem LRS montiert. Dabei bietet der Lou, jetzt versuchsweise mit dem offenen Profil in Fahrtrichtung, eine enorme Traktion auf feuchten und modrigen Waldböden. Erstaunlich was man so an Steigungen schafft trotz starrer Übersetzung und recht unrundem Tritt.

Bin begeistert ....


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2015)

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen...endlich mal frische Luft zum Atmen 

G.


----------



## cluso (18. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Danach durfte das Fat auch nochmal Dreck fressen :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429088
> 
> ...



Beeindruckende Landschaft.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Oktober 2015)

Hab heut ein bisschen Wintersport betrieben. War aber nicht so toll. Ziemlich viel Gatsch und das Wetter ist dann auch umgeschlagen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. Oktober 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hab heut ein bisschen Wintersport betrieben. War aber nicht so toll. Ziemlich viel Gatsch und das Wetter ist dann auch umgeschlagen.


Ach, Du bist mit dem Prototypen von Sören unterwegs? Wie macht sich das VPACE?


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre das nun schon seit 2 Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hab heut ein bisschen Wintersport betrieben. War aber nicht so toll. Ziemlich viel Gatsch und das Wetter ist dann auch umgeschlagen.


Wo ist das denn aufgenommen worden?


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Oktober 2015)

Am Loassattel. Übergang von Hochfügen zum Inntal


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2015)

Danke!
Hat mich ein wenig an das Gradonna Mountain Resort in Kals erinnert.


----------



## MTsports (20. Oktober 2015)

Zurück vom Wochenendausflug, leider war das Wetter nicht so berauschend wie der Wetterdienst vorausgesagt hat!

Auf 1600hm gab es auch dort schon den ersten Schnee, was aber nur für die Schmalspurbiker ein Problem dargestellt hatte 



 


 

Am Sonntag sind wir dann mit den Dicken den Val del Diaol gefahren, war ganz schön schmierig, was ihn aber nur interessanter gemacht hatte 



 

Und am selben Tag auf der Heimfahrt gleich noch ein Schmankerl 
Ich Durfte dem ein oder anderem Federwegfreund mit Integralhelm zeigen wie man die DH Strecke von Köhlern abFÄHRT und nicht nur im Weg rumläuft! 


 

 

Wie ich mir die Stelle von unten angesehen habe, konnte ich es selber nicht glauben, das ich das gefahren bin!
Leider kommt es auf den Bildern nicht wirklich rüber.


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Oktober 2015)

Sieht interessant aus


----------



## duke209 (20. Oktober 2015)

MTsports schrieb:


> Wie ich mir die Stelle von unten angesehen habe, konnte ich es selber nicht glauben, das ich das gefahren bin!
> Leider kommt es auf den Bildern nicht wirklich rüber.



Arsch nach hinten und durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Zu langsam für den 10sek Selbstauslöser 




.... muss ich halt noch einmal hin


----------



## sibu (21. Oktober 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... muss ich halt noch einmal hin


Der Turm hat Ähnlichkeit mit dem Luitpold-Turm, ist er's?


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Luitpoldturm passt


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (21. Oktober 2015)

Mal Hochpustertal....





...mal Eisacktal


----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2015)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> ...mal Eisacktal



Heisst das wirklich so


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (21. Oktober 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Heisst das wirklich so


 Jupp...
_www.*eisacktal*.com_


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Oktober 2015)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 430043
> 
> Mal Hochpustertal....
> 
> ...


Was sind denn das für schicke Bikes?


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Oktober 2015)

MTsports schrieb:


> Zurück vom Wochenendausflug, leider war das Wetter nicht so berauschend wie der Wetterdienst vorausgesagt hat!
> 
> Auf 1600hm gab es auch dort schon den ersten Schnee, was aber nur für die Schmalspurbiker ein Problem dargestellt hatte
> 
> ...


Nicht schlecht. Vor allem der Kohlern DH ist mal echt ne Ansage!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Oktober 2015)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 430043
> 
> Mal Hochpustertal....
> 
> ...



Bist du selbst dort oder sind das Kundenbilder?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (21. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bist du selbst dort oder sind das Kundenbilder?


Ich war dort. Auch zu Testzwecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (21. Oktober 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für schicke Bikes?


Ja....So ein paar Carbon-Fattys halt...


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (21. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bist du selbst dort oder sind das Kundenbilder?


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Oktober 2015)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Ja....So ein paar Carbon-Fattys halt...


Tolle Antwort;-) Chinesische?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (21. Oktober 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Tolle Antwort;-) Chinesische?


Es geht doch hier um Bilder und nicht um Diskussion.
Schreib mir privat, da steh ich gern Rede und Antwort.


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich will doch gar nicht diskutieren.  Ich wollte nur wissen, was das für Räder sind. Die Frage ist auch im Unterwegsbilderthread legitim, wie auch die Frage nach dem Ort, hier nach dem Eisacktal.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Oktober 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Tolle Antwort;-) Chinesische?


Ich denke das steht - spätestens jetzt - außer Frage. Man möge vielleicht noch darüber diskutieren ob sie aus Taiwan oder China stammen, aber für den gemeinen Endverbraucher ist das ja relativ unerheblich.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (22. Oktober 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich will doch gar nicht diskutieren.  Ich wollte nur wissen, was das für Räder sind. Die Frage ist auch im Unterwegsbilderthread legitim, wie auch die Frage nach dem Ort, hier nach dem Eisacktal.


Es sind Taiwanesen...
Wobei der Lime/schwarze-Rahmen ein Prototyp ist.


----------



## univega 9 (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Nickel_SFK (23. Oktober 2015)

Heute voll das fette Fatbike Wetter gewesen. 
￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (24. Oktober 2015)

Schön wars


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Oktober 2015)

Tarrenz - Sinnesgatter, Tegestal gesperrt wegen Steinschlag, dann halt noch schnell auf das Sinnesjoch gegangen


----------



## zoomer (24. Oktober 2015)

Sauber !


Aber ich bin etwas irritiert, sehe ich jetzt nur noch Carbonbilder ?
Das letzte mal in Live stand das Ding noch ganz und gar nicht ganz oben auf der Liste


----------



## cherokee190 (24. Oktober 2015)

... und außerdem passt icecreamblau viel besser in die Kulisse


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Oktober 2015)

Glitzerblau passt besser zu schneeweiß


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2015)

Gestern unterwegs mit dem Dude und ein paar Dudes, das hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit den Jungs...trotz oder weil ich das Quoten-Fatty am Start war. 

Ein paar Äktsch-Büider:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (25. Oktober 2015)

Wie machen sich die weißen Schlappen im Dreck?  Hattest du schon irgendwo berichtet, du hast doch etliche jetzt durchgetestet oder nich?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die weißen Schlappen im Dreck?


Dreckig.


duke209 schrieb:


> Hattest du schon irgendwo berichtet, du hast doch etliche jetzt durchgetestet oder nich?


Bin noch dabei, meine Er-fahrungen zu sammeln. Die positiven überwiegend. Näheres mal in Bälde im Schlauch- und Reifen-Fred.
Galerie!


----------



## Fatster (25. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Glitzerblau passt besser zu schneeweiß



*Blau* passt besser zu *Allem .... *aber saugeile Bilder


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Oktober 2015)

Gestern zum Winterreifen Test unterwegs gewesen


----------



## duke209 (25. Oktober 2015)

Dynamisch....cool.


----------



## wj500 (25. Oktober 2015)

da fugg


----------



## grottenmolch (25. Oktober 2015)

Herrlich wenig los .....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Oktober 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> da fugg


+1
Mir gestern auch passiert. Nach der Tour stand eine Seite eines Kettenglieds ab. Ups! Nur durch Zufall gesehen.

Edit:
+2
@Trail Surfer hatte nach einem Kettenklemmer ebenfalls ein Kettenglied zerschossen


----------



## wj500 (25. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> +1
> Mir gestern auch passiert. Nach der Tour stand eine Seite eines Kettenglieds ab. Ups! Nur durch Zufall gesehen.



Gut wenn die Gattin nix besseres zu tun hat als auf Anrufe des Gatten zu warten. 

Bis sie kam hab ich dann das fehlende Glied gefunden, daheim gebastelt und bin noch mal fuer 2 Stunden los.


----------



## dorfmann (25. Oktober 2015)

Wer keine Frau hat, sollte ein Kettenschloss im Rucksack haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (25. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Wer keine Frau hat, sollte ein Kettenschloss im Rucksack haben



Steht auf der Einkaufsliste fuer Montag...


----------



## Fatster (25. Oktober 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Steht auf der Einkaufsliste fuer Montag...



Kauf auch gleich eins für das FatBoy Comp von dei'm Sohn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Wer keine Frau hat, sollte ein Kettenschloss im Rucksack haben



...oder ´ne Freundin / LAG (modern gesagt) ! 

Sowas verinnerlicht man(n) erst nach einem solchen Zwischenfall. 
9,10,11fach Kettenschloß und je ein Nietstift führe ich IMMER mit. Die Kumpels lachen zwar immer, aber wie oft höre ich _"ähm..., hättest du mal..? "	_

Bilder aus dem Archiv (noch mit dem alten LRS)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Oktober 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Steht auf der Einkaufsliste fuer Montag...


gibts Montags Frauen im Angebot ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte da noch ne Rechnung mit einer Treppe offen ...  aber zunächst musste ich ja erst einmal da hin kommen.

Den 1. Berg inkl. Gipfelkreuz mitgenommen:




Weiter ging es vorbei an vielen solcher Steinchen:




Immer schön weiter auf dem Trail:




Kurz vor dem nächsten Felsen mit schöner Aussicht:




Kurz nochmal den Ausblick mit schöner Oktobersonne genießen:




und dann war sie auch schon da ....


----------



## Lenne-Blade (25. Oktober 2015)

Das 5. Bild


----------



## BigJohn (25. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Wer keine Frau hat, sollte ein Kettenschloss im Rucksack haben


Also ich tendiere dann doch stark zur Frau. Die kann viel mehr als so ein olles Kettenschloss, zB addieren und subtrahieren


----------



## dorfmann (25. Oktober 2015)

und telefonieren


----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab schon Frauen getroffen da würde ich das Kettenschloss vorziehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (25. Oktober 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>



Irre schönes Bild...


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2015)

ab in den Kalender, sog i


----------



## dumpmybrain (26. Oktober 2015)

War mal wieder Unterwegs, und hab dabei ein süßes Schnecken aufgesammelt


----------



## shibby68 (26. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder hier wieder vertreten. Meinereiner war am Wochenende auch endlich mal wieder mit dem dicken unterwegs und wir passten ausgezeichnet zusammen. Ich hatte total schwere Beine und die Kiste hat sich wenn möglich dauernd hingelegt oder angelehnt. Allen einen guten Start in die Woche.


----------



## duke209 (26. Oktober 2015)

Awesome autumn....!!  Und im Player lief passend "Summer's End" von den Foo's


----------



## ziploader (26. Oktober 2015)

Gestern im Gantrisch Gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (27. Oktober 2015)

grottenmolch schrieb:


> Herrlich wenig los ..... Anhang anzeigen 431203


Sehr fesch - mein Bucksaw2 kriegt nach dem Winter dann diese Bereifung.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Oktober 2015)

Fat spooky foggy Tour heute


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2015)

Tolle Bilder. Wooow!


----------



## wj500 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ja, die Bilder sind echt cool.
Ünerhaupt ist die Qualität der Fotos recht hoch in dem Thread!


----------



## Alex0303 (28. Oktober 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Fat spooky foggy Tour heute


 
da sind aber ein paar Kandidaten fürs Bild der Woche dabei 

richtig schaurig schöne Stimmung


----------



## dUpl3X (28. Oktober 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> da sind aber ein paar Kandidaten fürs Bild der Woche dabei
> 
> richtig schaurig schöne Stimmung



Ab in den Kalender?!


----------



## Bullbaer (28. Oktober 2015)

Wer heute arbeiten durfte, hat einen herrlichen Biketag verpasst.


Was ist das für eine Lampe???


----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2015)

Nicht unbedingt 



 

Und trotzdem war ich nicht allein mit Hercules.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2015)

da Runter, auf zum...



 



ersten  Nightride


----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2015)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch Probleme mit Laub auf Steinfeldern? Das war heute fast etwas unangenehm und unten konnte ich meine Bremsen riechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2015)

Keine Probleme soweit.


----------



## dorfmann (28. Oktober 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch Probleme mit Laub auf Steinfeldern? Das war heute fast etwas unangenehm und unten konnte ich meine Bremsen riechen.



Nasses Laub ist nicht nur auf Steinfeldern sondern auch auf Straßen für Zweiräder mordsgefährlich und man sollte seine Fahrweise entsprechend anpassen !
_
/klugscheissermodus aus_


----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2015)

Ähm, ich meine das eher so wie man nur die Spitze des Eisbergs im Wasser sieht. Die Löcher sind mit Laub aufgefüllt. Das macht die Linienwahl zum Lotteriespiel.


----------



## dorfmann (28. Oktober 2015)

Hauptsache unter den Blättern ist nicht sowas:


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2015)

Für den Snowshoe 2XL doch kein Problem... Trotzdem interessantes Laub, das auf so etwas hält.


----------



## Fatster (29. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Hauptsache unter den Blättern ist nicht sowas:


Da hat sich ein MTB-Hasser aber mal echt Mühe gemacht!  ... fast, aber wirklich nur "fast" bin ich geneigt zu sagen: Respekt! 

Aber lieber so, ich meine mit LEIDENSCHAFT, CHARAKTER und HINGABE seinen Hass ausleben und den offenen Kampf suchen, als diese gottserbärmlichen Kabel-über-die-Trails-Spanner oder Zweige-quer-in-Weg-legen-und-sich-sowas-von-tough-fühlenden-Wochenend-Wanderer 

_**** ... atmen, ich muss atmen....*** _


----------



## Bumble (29. Oktober 2015)

Was ihr da alle reininterpretiert, das is doch nu ne selbstgebaute Grube der ortsansässigen Dschungelwerkstatt


----------



## Fatster (29. Oktober 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was ihr da alle reininterpretiert, das is doch nu ne selbstgebaute Grube der ortsansässigen Dschungelwerkstatt



  ... echt? 

Puuuuh, Gottseidank!  ... ich war schon auf das Schlimmste eingestellt


----------



## skaster (29. Oktober 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Da hat sich ein MTB-Hasser aber mal echt Mühe gemacht!  ... fast, aber wirklich nur "fast" bin ich geneigt zu sagen: Respekt!
> 
> Aber lieber so, ich meine mit LEIDENSCHAFT, CHARAKTER und HINGABE seinen Hass ausleben und den offenen Kampf suchen, als diese gottserbärmlichen Kabel-über-die-Trails-Spanner oder Zweige-quer-in-Weg-legen-und-sich-sowas-von-tough-fühlenden-Wochenend-Wanderer
> 
> _**** ... atmen, ich muss atmen....*** _


Ich denke mal, dass ist eher die Selfmade Version für so etwas. Die Northshores sehen doch fahrbar aus, Landies u.ä. halten sie jedenfalls aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (29. Oktober 2015)

Das ist einfach nur ein Viehgitter, wie in den Alpen, nur aus Naturmaterialien.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Oktober 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Fat spooky foggy Tour heute


freut mich, dass die Bilder so gut ankommen ! 
hier noch ein kleiner Nachschlag


----------



## Lenne-Blade (29. Oktober 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> freut mich, dass die Bilder so gut ankommen !




 genial


----------



## nordstadt (30. Oktober 2015)

nightride by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## skaster (30. Oktober 2015)

nordstadt schrieb:


> nightride by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


Auch schön,
ich glaube ich muss auch mal wieder Kamera und Stativ einpacken, die Bilder der letzten Vollmondtour sind der bescheidenen Handy-Kamera zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## Beorn (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Bilder haben alle ein Sternchen gekriegt!

Und die Photographen erhalten eine Verbeugung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Im Norddeutschen Flachland


 

 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## mtbhb (30. Oktober 2015)

Norddeutsches Flachland? Wo ist das denn? Sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------



## bikebecker (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo 
Teutoburger Wald 
￼


 
Gruß  bikebecker


----------



## Keeper1407 (30. Oktober 2015)

Mit dem Fatboy im Odenwald unterwegs...


----------



## cluso (31. Oktober 2015)

@Bjoern_U. 

Klasse Bilder, alle...ausnahmslos.


Mein Beitrag:


----------



## ziploader (31. Oktober 2015)

Heute auf um über die Wolken zu schauen. (Chasseral) 
Nähe Start. 




Nach ein paar 100Hm.




Zwischendurch schon mal die schöne Aussicht geniessen. 




Und oben beste Sicht über den Nebel und auf die Alpen mit Eiger, Mönch und Jungfrau.





War bestimmt 20Grad.

Gesendet aus dem Internet.


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2015)

Rundtour Leutasch - Scharnitzjöchl - Gehrenspitze - Puittal


----------



## wj500 (1. November 2015)

Nicht unterwegs, aber am basteln.
An meinem Bike hat einer der Reifen ziemlich unrund gedreht. Ab 25km/h war´s dann Schluß mit Laufruhe.
Gestern hab ich dann nen Tauschreifen bekommen. Endlich läuft mein Bike so rund wie die anderen 2 in der Familie.


----------



## wj500 (1. November 2015)

Wohngemeinschaft:


----------



## Falco (1. November 2015)

Ich habe letzte Woche beim Enduro Rennen den einzigen Starrgabelfahrer vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (1. November 2015)

Fatbike Gedächtnistour, das war wohl die letzte Ausfahrt mit dem 9:Zero:7













Scheeee wars im Deister, die Stimmung einfach passend mit dem Himmel und dem Nebel am Rübenfeld.

Jetzt muss was neues her und das 9:Zero:7 wird in den Bikemarkt gehen, wer Interesse hat.

Ich werde die nächsten Tag einen neuen Faden aufmachen mit meinem neuen Projekt, man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Knusberflogge (1. November 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche beim Enduro Rennen den einzigen Starrgabelfahrer vor die Linse bekommen.



Die herrliche Gegend hatte ich schon unter "FOTOS" entdeckt, sieht nach Spaß und kurzweiligem Spielplatz aus ( im positivem Sinne ) . Ist das noch auf deutschem Boden?


----------



## Falco (1. November 2015)

Ja, ist es.

War auch nicht der einzige der Fotos gemacht hat





Ein paar Räder aus dem Hintergrund sind von den Streckenposten, von dennen gab es mehr als Kameras


----------



## Marcy666 (1. November 2015)

'End of Season' - letzter Tag für dieses Jahr auf dem Flowtrail ,
deshalb noch mal richtig 'Fat' geballert 




 

 

 

Leider etwas unscharf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Leider etwas unscharf


Egaaaal! Schaut gut aus!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. November 2015)

@Girl Komplettbike,oder nur Rahmen-Gabel-Set?


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. November 2015)




----------



## Panama1970 (1. November 2015)




----------



## criscross (1. November 2015)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 433101


da komme ich auch immer vorbei,
bei meiner Altenbeken----Bielefeld Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panama1970 (1. November 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> da komme ich auch immer vorbei,
> bei meiner Altenbeken----Bielefeld Tour


Ist sozusagen mein Hausberg. 
Da war heute die Hölle los. Naja bei dem Wetter.


----------



## criscross (1. November 2015)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Ist sozusagen mein Hausberg.
> Da war heute die Hölle los. Naja bei dem Wetter.


darum fahren wir immer nur Samstags die Tour....da hält sich das mit dem Wandervolk in Grenzen....


----------



## Panama1970 (1. November 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> darum fahren wir immer nur Samstags die Tour....da hält sich das mit dem Wandervolk in Grenzen....


Das habe ich aber auch schon an so einigen Samstagen erlebt.


----------



## barbarissima (1. November 2015)

Auf der Flucht vor der heimischen Nebelsuppe mal wieder im Allgäu gestrandet


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. November 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Auf der Flucht vor der heimischen Nebelsuppe mal wieder im Allgäu gestrandet


Da war`s aber leider etwas schattig im Retterschwanger Tal


----------



## barbarissima (1. November 2015)

Schattig war es eigentlich nur oben auf der Wankalpe und auf dem Jägersteig. Auf der restlichen Strecke gabs Sonne pur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (1. November 2015)

Sonnig war es dagegen noch mal im Harz:










Etwas kahler Eckerstausee.
Apropos: Die Top-Trails rund um den Pionierweg sind nun offiziell für Biker gesperrt. Grande Malheur du Kack!


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Apropos: Die Top-Trails rund um den Pionierweg sind nun offiziell für Biker gesperrt. Grande Malheur du Kack!


Was sagt man denn dazu? Arschgeleckt?


----------



## mikeonbike (2. November 2015)

von naturns auf die naturnser alm übers vigil joch nach lana runter - x-fach gefahren, immer wieder goil


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2015)

Gestern im grenznahen Wasgenwald:


----------



## mikeonbike (2. November 2015)

...von daheim...


----------



## wj500 (2. November 2015)

Selbstportrait:


----------



## ingmar (2. November 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sonnig war es dagegen noch mal im Harz:
> 
> Etwas kahler Eckerstausee.
> Apropos: Die Top-Trails rund um den Pionierweg sind nun offiziell für Biker gesperrt. Grande Malheur du Kack!



Mist. Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem Salzstieg passiert? Der ist ja teilweise komplett zerstört :-(

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## cherokee190 (2. November 2015)

Alpen, Harz ... da ist der pure Neid ja vorprogrammiert ,
aber dafür habe ich noch diese Woche frei und den schönen nebligen Vormittag genutzt den Moonlander auszuführen.













Sowohl Handycam als auch die Sonne haben sich redlich bemüht gegen den Nebel anzukommen .... aber kläglich versagt


----------



## Vighor (2. November 2015)

Am Sonntag lokal eine Tour gefahren. Laut dem Bilderblog des Fotografen das einzige Fatbike.
Dieses mal hatte das Moonlander die richtige Reifen montiert. (12km auf Asphalt zum Start/Ziel und dann viele Feldwege)


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Am Sonntag lokal eine Tour gefahren. Laut dem Bilderblog des Fotografen das einzige Fatbike.
> Dieses mal hatte das Moonlander die richtige Reifen montiert. (12km auf Asphalt zum Start/Ziel und dann viele Feldwege)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 433295


Hast du abgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (2. November 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hast du abgenommen?


Nee, sind die dickeren Reifen


----------



## skaster (2. November 2015)

Ich glaube, ich brauch auch breitere Reifen, der Chinese täuscht die 4.9 ja nur vor, dürfte höchstens 3.0 haben wenn ich das jetzt mal so vergleiche 

Heute hab ich zumindest mal die Kamera in den Rucksack gepackt, jetzt muss ich mich nur noch zwingen auch mal ein Stativ mit zu schleppen.


----------



## hw_doc (2. November 2015)

ingmar schrieb:


> Mist. Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem Salzstieg passiert? Der ist ja teilweise komplett zerstört :-(



Also den Teil nahe Torfhaus Richtung BHB find ich spaßig, aber dann mündet er in eine planierte Strecke und sieht aus, wie jede andere Transferstrecke. War das mal anders?


----------



## -zor- (2. November 2015)

Feierabendrunde und nochmal das schöne Herbstwetter genossen...


----------



## titzy (2. November 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde und nochmal das schöne Herbstwetter genossen...


Im schönen Sandspielplatz Döberitzer Heide ... ich muss gestehen, seit dem Ich Fattys hab war ich noch nicht wieder dort spielen - das gilt es mal zu ändern!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. November 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich brauch auch breitere Reifen, der Chinese täuscht die 4.9 ja nur vor, dürfte höchstens 3.0 haben wenn ich das jetzt mal so vergleiche
> 
> 
> Du Armer!
> Aber bald ist ja


----------



## ingmar (3. November 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also den Teil nahe Torfhaus Richtung BHB find ich spaßig, aber dann mündet er in eine planierte Strecke und sieht aus, wie jede andere Transferstrecke. War das mal anders?


Na eigentlich war der schmale Teil recht lang und man hat die Forstautobahn mehrmals gequert. Jetzt ist ein großer Teil des oberen Stücks platt, breit und total schlammig. 

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## Falco (4. November 2015)

Der einzige Rennteilnehmer der den Waldboden nicht mit seinen Reifen zerschnitten hat


----------



## Fridosw (5. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2015)

Nachdem gestern abend der Himmel brannte:




hieß es heute morgen "früh" aufstehen, um den Sonnenaufgang zu beobachten. Zunächst wieder dem Licht hinterherhecheln:




Ne kurze Zwischenrast einlegen:




und dann war es auch schon soweit:










Danach schnell den Weg zum Bäcker antreten ....




und die Familie  mit frischen Brötchen und Brezen versorgen 

Hier nochmal in verwackelterund bewegter Form:


----------



## skaster (6. November 2015)

Mit Sonne kann ich heute nicht dienen, mit 16°C war es dafür recht warm.


----------



## Bullbaer (7. November 2015)

Ich hoffe den ein oder anderen von euch morgen in Solingen zu sehen.!.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2015)

Heut im Waldnaabtal waren doch tatsächlich alle, also alle Männer, auf den Fattis unterwegs  
Wie man sieht, drei von 4 Fattis hier fahren mittlerweile den Flow- und Tunderbeist. Nach dem heutigen Klitschetag muß ich sagen, mit recht 













G.


----------



## ziploader (7. November 2015)

Heute auf dem  Ulmiz und Berner Hausberg Gurten. 




Blick auf Eiger, Mönch und Jungfrau bis zum Gantrisch von links nach rechts. 









Blick vom Gurten.






Links ist das Jura. 





Richtung Bantiger. 

Gesendet aus dem Internet.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2015)

Ja ich hab davon gehört das im Süden die Sonne scheinen soll 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velopirat (7. November 2015)

ziploader schrieb:


> Heute auf dem  Ulmiz und Berner Hausberg Gurten.
> Anhang anzeigen 434620
> 
> Blick auf Eiger, Mönch und Jungfrau bis zum Gantrisch von links nach rechts.
> ...



Dass wir uns noch nie begegnet sind, dies ist auch meine Hausrunde  
Aber wer weiss, der Herbst/Winter ist noch jung!


----------



## ziploader (7. November 2015)

@velopirat bin normal eher am Bantiger unterwegs. 

Gesendet aus dem Internet.


----------



## madone (7. November 2015)

Ja im Süden war es schön...


----------



## madone (7. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. November 2015)

Krampen-Tag
Achensee-Weissenbachsattel-Bärenkopf-Bärenbadalm-Pertisau


----------



## mikeonbike (8. November 2015)

goil herbscht


----------



## Marcy666 (8. November 2015)

Gestern mal die 'Winterbereifung' montiert und bei schönstem Herbstwetter ein kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## Ampelhasser (8. November 2015)

Heute bin ich endlich auch mal wieder los gekommen.


----------



## Falco (8. November 2015)

Es soll Leute geben, die meinen, dass ein Fat Bike zu schwerfällig sei.
Belehren wie diese eines Besseren:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. November 2015)

Gestern war Salsa Demo Tag und da habe ich mir eins geschnappt. 
Lächerlich.... Wieviel Spaß das macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. November 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Gestern war Salsa Demo Tag und da habe ich mir eins geschnappt.
> Lächerlich.... Wieviel Spaß das macht! Anhang anzeigen 434867 Anhang anzeigen 434868 Anhang anzeigen 434869


Hey Chris, hast du dich verirrt?  Irgendwann bekommen wir sie alle...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey Chris, hast du dich verirrt?  Irgendwann bekommen wir sie alle...


Überhaupt nicht! Schaue grade auf eBay, überlege ein Charge Cooker als Anfang.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. November 2015)

[QUOTE="Bumble, post: 13293186, member: 17719"Mein Dude is aber noch lange nicht fertig, werd die Woche mal wieder bissl dran rumschleifen [/QUOTE]

der langsamste Bastler aller Zeiten.


----------



## muschi (8. November 2015)

30 Fatbikechaotisten bei Fat im Westen Part 3.....

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/11/30-kleine-fatbikechaotisten.html


----------



## Bumble (8. November 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> der langsamste Bastler aller Zeiten.


in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, warum muss bei euch immer alles so hophop gehn ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. November 2015)

Heute waren zufällig ne ganze Menge dicke Reifen in Solingen an der Wupper. Da haben wir uns mal zusammengerottet und sind ne Runde gefahren. 



Super Truppe!!! Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer, war ein super Tag mit super Wetter, super Stimmung und super Trails.
Nur bitte rüstet recht bald Eure Räder alle auf Tubeless um... Dann gibt´s auch keine Dornenvögel mehr


----------



## Cy-baer (8. November 2015)

19 Platten ohhh mein Gott. Die Ecke sollte man vielleicht meiden demnächst.


----------



## -zor- (8. November 2015)

und wieder mal eine schöne Herbstrunde....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. November 2015)

Cy-baer schrieb:


> 19 Platten ohhh mein Gott. Die Ecke sollte man vielleicht meiden demnächst.


Oder Tubeless mit Milch montieren. Sämtliche Tubeless-Fahrer sind komplett ungeschoren davon gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. November 2015)

Geile Aktion, trotzt der rekordverdächtigen Platten
Muschi danke für den Bericht


----------



## exto (8. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Oder Tubeless mit Milch montieren. Sämtliche Tubeless-Fahrer sind komplett ungeschoren davon gekommen.



Der Vollständigkeit halber sollte erwähnt werden, dass auch Beschlauchte ohne Plattfuß dabei waren


----------



## Vighor (8. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Oder Tubeless mit Milch montieren. Sämtliche Tubeless-Fahrer sind komplett ungeschoren davon gekommen.


Ich habs Turner noch mit Schläuchen aber wie es aus sieht die besere Linie gefahren :-D


----------



## wtb_rider (9. November 2015)

das macht ja fast einen Platten pro Kilometer,...das ist Bitter....


----------



## cruisingfix (9. November 2015)

...i bin einer der wenigen die ohne Luftverlust durch sind.
I fahre Bontrager/Barbegazzi 4.7 (Mit schlauch) .... doch es ist eher dem Zufall zu zuschreiben !

nochmal freundliche Grüße an alle Mitfahrer


----------



## skaster (9. November 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ...i bin einer der wenigen die ohne Luftverlust durch sind.
> I fahre Bontrager/Barbegazzi 4.7 (Mit schlauch) .... doch es ist eher dem Zufall zu zuschreiben !
> 
> nochmal freundliche Grüße an alle Mitfahrer


Das glaube ich auch, war ja alles mögliche betroffen: JJ, Chao, Helga, Bulldozer, Bud, Knaard, Nimmble? wenn ich richtig im Gedächtnis krame.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (9. November 2015)

Nur schlauchlos ist verschont geblieben. 

Die Milch machts!

mobil gesendet


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. November 2015)

Ich hab Milch im Schlauch, ob das geholfen hätte 
Hier zumindest nicht:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. November 2015)

die Hecke will ich sehen, die es schafft, 18 Reifen auf diese Weise zu "versorgen" 

natürlich hat alles seine Grenzen, aber dann gibt es immer noch den Notfallplan Schlauch oder Tape von innen oder Flicken von innen...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2015)

Noch von der gestrigen Ochsenkopfrunde...Bluto übefordern 







Ist übriegens der Dampfsti auf dem Bild...ich hab keine so bunten Klamotten 

G.


----------



## Knusberflogge (9. November 2015)

Wie kann man nur!!!


----------



## Dampfsti (9. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Noch von der gestrigen Ochsenkopfrunde...Bluto übefordern
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja da war meine Bluto gestern fast dauerhaft überfordert, nur bergauf nicht 



Falco schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die meinen, dass ein Fat Bike zu schwerfällig sei.
> Belehren wie diese eines Besseren:



Kenn ich irgendwo her

Oh mei, ich hab scho fast Mitleid mit den armen Enduro und Downhill fahrern.
Die müssen sich vor ihren Kumpels schämen wenn se von nem unhandlichen trägen und total langsamen Fätty verblasen werden


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur!!!



Wenn man am Gipfel ist ist der Stein pflicht, einmal gerade und einmal rechts den Grat 

G.


----------



## Fatster (9. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur!!!



Ja so ein Rowdie ... eing'sperrt g'hört er!


----------



## Falco (9. November 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Kenn ich irgendwo her
> Oh mei, ich hab scho fast Mitleid mit den armen Enduro und Downhill fahrern.
> Die müssen sich vor ihren Kumpels schämen wenn se von nem unhandlichen trägen und total langsamen Fätty verblasen werden
> 
> ...



Dafür gibt es aber immer eine Begründung. Entweder war die Strecke vorher langsamer, oder der Blitz hat geblendet. Im Zweifelsfall war auch das falsche Fahrwerkssetup schuld


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es aber immer eine Begründung. Entweder war die Strecke vorher langsamer, oder der Blitz hat geblendet. Im Zweifelsfall war auch das falsche Setup schuld



Meistens sinds dann eher die Reifen, aber in so einem Fall will man das lieber net als Ausrede verwenden 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnTheFly (9. November 2015)

Ausflug mit dem Fatbike-Nachwuchs...


----------



## TheCampingWall (9. November 2015)

Hallo,
bin zwar ehrlich gesagt kein riesen Nutzer dieses Forums aber ich dachte, dass die Bilder euch möglicherweise gefallen.

Hier die geschichte: Mein Kumpel und ich waren 7 Monate in Australien am Arbeiten und Reisen, bevor es dann nach Deutschland zurück ging wollten wir noch etwas besonderes machen. Die Idee: Vietnam, von Hanoi nach Saigon 1200km, das meiste davon auf Asphalt (sofern man das so bezeichnen kann). Also knapp einen Monat Zeit, und keine vorbereitung. Juni in Vietnam, dh Regen und 40 Grad im Schatten.

Ich kann die Reise als nicht anderes beschreiben als "unglaublich", wir hatten unsere schlechten Tage (die meisten davon durch Verdauungsprobleme, die permanente Lautstärke, die Hitze und die verrückten Rollerfahrer (einfach mal Vietnam traffic bei youtube eingeben)).

Warum habe ich das ganze mit einem Fatbike gemacht? Weil ichs konnte.

Sind nur ein paar Schnappschüsse und nichts unglaubliches, viel spaß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2015)

Hut ab! Sehr geil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2015)

Da 99,9% meiner _Selftimer Pics_ unbrauchbar sind, habe ich mir für einen schmalen Taler in der Bucht einen Bluetooth-Remote-Auslöser geschossen. Klar, für´s Handy.
Bei den milden Temperaturen hat es mich dann, trotz Resterkältung, mal für eine lockere Runde und ein paar _Schnappschüsse _vor die Tür gezogen..

Nur ein paar Spielereien:

-Hier die Hardware-



Gorillapod war bereits vorhanden, der Sender hat 4€ in der Bucht gekostet.
Empfehlung vom Hersteller des Senders zur Verwendung einer speziellen App aus dem Appstore/Play Store, aber die Funktion mit der orig. Kamera (Android in meinem Fall) ist mMn noch besser.

-Etwas Spielerei-










-Track stand-




Über die genaue Reichweite des Funksenders/Auslösers kann ich noch gar nicht viel sagen, aber ich habe 4€ schon schlechter angelegt. 

VG


----------



## BigJohn (11. November 2015)

Braucht man eine narzisstische Ader um mit solcher Mühe Bilder von sich selbst zu machen?


----------



## shibby68 (11. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Braucht man eine narzisstische Ader um mit solcher Mühe Bilder von sich selbst zu machen?


aber mit sicherheit sogar. 
finde ich gut dass der taunusteufel die besitzt und wir dafür schöne bilder bekommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Braucht man eine narzisstische Ader um mit solcher Mühe Bilder von sich selbst zu machen?



Nein. Die habe ich auch nicht.

Ich wollte den Bluetoothauslöser jetzt nicht unbedingt bei statischen Motiven testen.
Das wäre ja genauso spannend wie'n Pups im Fahrstuhl...  

Und von Mühe kann man in dem Fall nicht sprechen, Jonas.
Mal fahre ich weg, mal mache ich ein paar Meter einen Wheelie, mal stehe ich.
Situationen aus dem Bikealltag, oder?


----------



## BigJohn (11. November 2015)

Bei dir mag das vermutlich anders sein, aber wenn ich auch noch für Fotoanfahrten stehen bleibe (also nicht keuchend über dem Lenker hänge), dann komme ich ja har nicht mehr voran.


----------



## shibby68 (11. November 2015)

dann musst du einfach fitter werden   kenne das problem ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. November 2015)

Also wenn ich fitter werde, dann garantiert nicht um Zeit für Fotos zu haben


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. November 2015)

Wenn Du mal die kritische Fitnessschwelle (@Knusberflogge: cool, 3x "S") so wie @taunusteufel78 durchbrochen hast, wird Dich das reine Biken möglicherweise physisch nicht mehr herausfordern und Du fährst freiwillig die gleichen Stücke mehrmals oder auf dem Hinterrad oder auf dem Vorderrad und Du fängst vielleicht aus reiner Begeisterung darüber an, von Dir selber Bilder zu schießen. Der Narzismus erwacht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal die kritische Fitnessschwelle (@Knusberflogge: cool, 3x "S") so wie @taunusteufel78 durchbrochen hast, wird Dich das reine Biken möglicherweise physisch nicht mehr herausfordern und Du fährst freiwillig die gleichen Stücke mehrmals oder auf dem Hinterrad oder auf dem Vorderrad und Du fängst vielleicht aus reiner Begeisterung darüber an, von Dir selber Bilder zu schießen. Der Narzismus erwacht



  Harald, Harald... 

Der Verfall nagt doch mit großem Zahn an mir. Die Fitness geht und geht...  

Dafür schaue ich dich bergab nur von hinten an! 
Da lässt du mich einfach stehen.

Aber es gibt tatsächlich Tage, da schnappe ich mir das Rennrad und fahre bestimmte Strecken mehrfach. 10x Hohe Mark -> Feldi oder so..


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. November 2015)

So wie der @muschi am Sonntag auf dem Asphalt-Uphill zum Leitplanken-DH... Gelangweilt von unserem Tempo ist der immer wieder einen Abschnitt runtergerollt, um uns dann wieder mit Schwung zu überholen. Immer diese Racer!


----------



## muschi (11. November 2015)

Ich fahre doch auch nur Fatbike damit ich mich auf dem 9kg Hobel wie auf nem fliegenden Teppich fühle.


----------



## madone (11. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Braucht man eine narzisstische Ader um mit solcher Mühe Bilder von sich selbst zu machen?


Du wirst feststellen dass Bilder mit Biker einfach feiner sind ... nur die Landschaft ist oft langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (11. November 2015)

TheCampingWall schrieb:


> bin zwar ehrlich gesagt kein riesen Nutzer dieses Forums aber ich dachte, dass die Bilder euch möglicherweise gefallen.



und wie!!






Absolut klasse  . Generell ein sehr feines Land zum Urlaub machen, würde mich auch ohne Radl sehr reizen!




madone schrieb:


> Du wirst feststellen dass Bilder mit Biker einfach feiner sind ... nur die Landschaft ist oft langweilig.



Ja, so isses! Ich bin auch überwiegend allein unterwegs. Da ist es schon schön, von sich selbst mal paar Bilder zu haben. Auch hier im Unterwegs-Thread find ich es mit Fahrer interessanter, da man so die Fahrerei mitunter besser nachvollziehen kann ( steil usw... ) .


----------



## wj500 (11. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da 99,9% meiner _Selftimer Pics_ unbrauchbar sind, habe ich mir für einen schmalen Taler in der Bucht einen Bluetooth-Remote-Auslöser geschossen.



Mein Fotomat hat gar kein Bluetooth! :-(


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. November 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Du wirst feststellen dass Bilder mit Biker einfach feiner sind ... nur die Landschaft ist oft langweilig.


Landschaften sind nie langweilig


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. November 2015)

zB.


----------



## wj500 (11. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> zB.



Wow!


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. November 2015)

Die Hasselblad ist goil, hatte ich auch mal. Mach jetzt nur noch Fotos mit dem Iphone. Geht auch. Mir war das Teil auf Dauer leider zu schwer.


----------



## wj500 (11. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die Hasselblad ist goil, hatte ich auch mal. Mach jetzt nur noch Fotos mit dem Iphone. Geht auch. Mir war das Teil auf Dauer leider zu schwer.



Naja, das ist eher was fuer Nostalgiker.
Aber das Filmformat ist mit 6x6cm auch fat.
Hab aber schon mal ueberlegt nen richtigen Fotomat auf Tour mitzunehmen.
Bis jetzt war ich zu bequem mir nen Schnallruck umzusacken.
Zumindest fuer mein Nikongeroedel hätte ich Funkfernauslöser.
Aber wer will schon sehen wie ich ungelenk die Fuechse und Rehe im Wald verschrecke.


----------



## barbarissima (11. November 2015)

Ich hätte auch noch ein paar langweilige Bilder vom Wochenende  Winterreifentest bei 22°C


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die Hasselblad ist goil, hatte ich auch mal. Mach jetzt nur noch Fotos mit dem Iphone. Geht auch. Mir war das Teil auf Dauer leider zu schwer.




  

G.


----------



## Wbs_70 (12. November 2015)

letztes We am Singltrek - war n bissl nass ;-)







dafür voll ralpha epic und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (12. November 2015)

saulässige Bilder, und kein bischen Neid bei den nassen Füssen. Wenn man mich mit etwas fertig machen kann sind es nasse Füsse.
Respekt.
cheers Kay


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (14. November 2015)

Das DD heute wieder ausgeführt, anstrengend im Uphill aber das Feeling wie ein Bulldozer den Trail runter zu hämmern entschädigt voll und ganz.


----------



## -zor- (14. November 2015)

wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne... schöne Runde heute gedreht....


----------



## grottenmolch (14. November 2015)




----------



## Allgaeufex (15. November 2015)

Ein paar Impressionen von der " WIR IM SÜDEN " Tour.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Vielen Dank noch mal an die Super nette Truppe , es hat sehr viel Spaß mit Euch gemacht 

Übrigends hatten wir keinen einzigen Plattfuß


----------



## cruisingfix (15. November 2015)

Habe den Eindruck das bei Faty-touren  ein besonderes "Gemeinschaftsgefühl" dabei ist.
Begeisterung u. Spaß stehen auch in diesen bildern im vordergrund.
Das find i super !!!

mfg   ...aus dem westen


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. November 2015)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Habe den Eindruck das bei Faty-touren  ein besonderes "Gemeinschaftsgefühl" dabei ist.
> Begeisterung u. Spaß stehen auch in diesen bildern im vordergrund.
> Das find i super !!!
> 
> mfg   ...aus dem westen




Ja , so ist es 

Man hat immer ein " Fates " Grinsen im Gesicht und VOLL-FAT-VIEL Spaß miteinander


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2015)

Bei den diversen Mixturen in der Schreibweise von fett und fat hier im Forum rollt es mir immer ein bisschen die Fußnägel hoch


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. November 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen von der " WIR IM SÜDEN " Tour.



 Die Sturzbilder und er Hängerbetrieb... einfach nur geil   .

Während die Frau mit den Kindern im Schwimmbad war, hat´s mich auch noch mal zur kleinen Runde gepackt. Der Wind war im Wald nicht störend, aber der mitunter starke Regen war ordentlich!






So war beim hochschieben schon der Helm auf. Dies sorgte zwar für trockenes Haupthaar, machte mich aber durch die Tropfen an der Blende halb wahnsinnig  - auch weil es immer nur zwei Tropfen waren  .











Oben angekommen gab´s noch schnell eine Verschnaufpause und die Überlegung heute nicht geradeaus zu fahren.






Bei der finalen Schlussfahrt dann die Entdeckung von Waldarbeiten. Der ganze kleine spaßige Trail war zwar fahrbar, mehr aber auch nicht. Fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, aber beim nächsten Mal kann ich umdenken.
Auch die liebevoll angelegten  Kicker waren gut gemeint, doch durch die Schlammlöcher nicht in dem Maße fahrbar wie es hätte gefetzt  .






Am Auto gabs dann nicht Manta-Manta , sondern Fanta-Fanta  ...






Die Klamotten waren dann derart nass, das obenrum nur der wärmende Wechselrolli half. Für alles andere, auch in Vorsorge einer Harnwegserkrankung, half nur noch "unten ohne" fahren - also im Auto  . Es machte sich später dann auch ein merkwürdiger, aber gleichsam vertrauter Geruch breit, auf den ich nicht weiter eingehen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (15. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 436720
> 
> 
> Am Auto gabs dann nicht Manta-Manta , sondern Fanta-Fanta  ...



Herrlicher Schlammweg und zum Schluss Fanta im Defender? Oder trügt mich da mein Auge


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. November 2015)

Schöne Impressionen aus deiner Unterwasserkamera, @Knusberflogge !


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. November 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


>


Haaptsach´ guat ´gess!


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei den diversen Mixturen in der Schreibweise von fett und fat hier im Forum rollt es mir immer ein bisschen die Fußnägel hoch



Bitte nicht so Streng Herr Oberlehrer 

Ich kann mich nie Entscheiden wie ich es schreibe , also mische ich eben ein wenig  

P.S. Ich hab`s mal geändert , vielleicht passt es ja so besser


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. November 2015)

Jörg, Du Fuchs  .




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Schöne Impressionen aus deiner Unterwasserkamera, @Knusberflogge !



Ich weiß, Flo. Ich gelobe Besserung denn ich bilde smartphonemäßig das Schlußlicht, mich ärgert das selbst. Die Bildqualität ist vergleichsweise erschreckend und mich erstaunt es jedesmal aufs Neue, wie Andere das hier im Thread hinbekommen. Zu meiner Schande muss ich auch zugeben, dass mich selbst die primitivste Menüführung vom Handy überfordert ( ISO, Weißabgleich, usw... ) .


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. November 2015)

Bei meiner kleinen Knipse stell ich auch immer auf Automatik und wunder mich dann , dass es nicht besonders Gut wird.
An sonnigen hellen Stellen werden die Bilder schon gut , aber sobald es in den Schatten geht ist die kleine Optik einfach Überfordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2015)

@Knusberflogge: mit Sitzheizung?


----------



## eri1 (15. November 2015)

Die Klamotten waren dann derart nass, das obenrum nur der wärmende Wechselrolli half. Für alles andere, auch in Vorsorge einer Harnwegserkrankung, half nur noch "unten ohne" fahren - also im Auto  . Es machte sich später dann auch ein merkwürdiger, aber gleichsam vertrauter Geruch breit, auf den ich nicht weiter eingehen möchte.

[/QUOTE]
 Und ich hab ne Macke ???

Ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der " hochschiebt "


----------



## wj500 (15. November 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> aber sobald es in den Schatten geht ist die kleine Optik einfach Überfordert.


Ist wie mit Hubraum:
Sensorfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Aber da kommt dann das Gewicht und die Grösse der kamera und
Objektive ins Spiel. Das Zoig muss man dann auch schleppen wollen.
Wobei es als Kompromiss inzwischen Kompakte mit Micro4/3 Sensoren gibt.
Nicht zu gross aber einigermassen erkennbar Sensorfläche.
Gruss
  Juergen


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. November 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> ... Das Zoig muss man dann auch schleppen wollen...



Deswegen finde ich ein Fotohandy bei Touren praktisch, abgesehen davon dass ich eh keine richtige Kamera hab. Ist für den Notfall eh immer dabei und früher ging´s ja auch besser  .
Bei einigen Bildern habe ich es zusätzlich noch gegen einen Baum gehalten, wackelig ist es trotzdem - von den komplett veränderten Farben ganz zu schweigen  !



eri1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der " hochschiebt "



  Wenn wir manchmal in der Gruppe fahren, dann bin ich bei den richtig steilen Sachen oft mit Schieben schneller - und dies bei fehlender Anstrengung. Dazu kommt, dass ich beim Schieben mehr Augen für das Umfeld hab und leichter sinnieren kann. Beim Hochtreten ist man vergleichsweise mehr auf den Boden gerichtet, so geht es zumindest mir immer.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. November 2015)

Den Sonntag im bayrischen Flachland ausgiebig "gefattet"!


----------



## Marcy666 (15. November 2015)

Heute mit dem FatRat mal ein Teilstück vom Soonwaldsteig (Schanzerkopf bis Bingen) gefahren. 

War sehr geil :

- Super ausgeschildert (habe das Navi nicht gebraucht)
- Strecke sehr abwechslungsreich
- hoher Trailanteil
- bis auf ein kleines Stück nach dem Morgenbachtal hoch zur Burg Rheinstein komplett fahrbar (viele Stufen bergauf)

Als Einstieg in den Soonwaldsteig habe ich den Schanzerkopf genommen


 



mal ein paar eindrücke der Trails:


 

 

 

 

 

1. kurze Pause am Forsthaus Emmerichshütte


 

Blick ins Rheintal vom Kandrich


 

Morgenbachtal zwischen Jägerhaus und Trechtingshausen


 

 

Blick auf den Rhein (Burg Rheinstein, Damienkopf, Prinzenkopf)


 

 

 

Eselspfad zwischen Trechtingshausen und der Burg Rheinstein


 

Ende des Sonnwaldsteig in Bingen 


 


Ich möchte dieses Jahr noch den kompletten Soonwaldsteig von Kirn bis Bingen unter die Räder nehmen,
habe bis jetzt leider noch keinen gefunden der so Verrückt ist  und mit mir fährt (93km / 2750Hm) ...


----------



## Marcy666 (15. November 2015)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. November 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dieses Jahr noch den kompletten Soonwaldsteig von Kirn bis Bingen unter die Räder nehmen,
> habe bis jetzt leider noch keinen gefunden der so Verrückt ist  und mit mir fährt (93km / 2750Hm) ...



Och, wenn ich terminlich nicht bis Xmas verbucht wäre...
Behalt´das mal schön im Hinterkopf! 

Heute nur knappe 30km /980hm / Schnitt 14,8
Und für @BigJohn *extra* im Trail angehalten und mal wieder ein Bild ohne Selftimer gemacht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2015)

Heute waren wir im gemischten, aber nicht undynamischen Duo unterwegs, das Ziel die Siegmündung in den Rhein.
Ich nenne es eine "Intellektuelle-Mini-Fatbike-Tour". Warum intellektuell? Ganz einfach, weil mit _Tiefgang_... 

Das interessierte Publikum reiste heute auf dem Seeweg an.

Bilder


----------



## dorfmann (15. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 436883



das Radl vom Micha sieht aber irgendwie verhungert aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2015)

Ja, das sind halt die neuen Schwalbe-FatAlDuro-Schläuche, wir waren gerade beim Reifenwechseln!


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dieses Jahr noch den kompletten Soonwaldsteig von Kirn bis Bingen unter die Räder nehmen,
> habe bis jetzt leider noch keinen gefunden der so Verrückt ist  und mit mir fährt (93km / 2750Hm) ...


Kommt jetzt mal ganz darauf an, wie viele Tage du dir für die Tour nehmen willst


----------



## Marcy666 (15. November 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt mal ganz darauf an, wie viele Tage du dir für die Tour nehmen willst



Na so, 10 - 11 Stunden habe ich schon eingeplant


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Heute nur knappe 30km /980hm / Schnitt 14,8
> Und für @BigJohn *extra* im Trail angehalten und mal wieder ein Bild ohne Selftimer gemacht.


Finde ich sehr gut. Rad, Hintergrund und Perspektive machen den Fahrer im Grunde obsolet.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. November 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Na so, 10 - 11 Stunden habe ich schon eingeplant


Mit Grillen?


----------



## Marcy666 (15. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mit Grillen?



Richtig, für das leibliche Wohl muss ja auch immer gesorgt sein


----------



## Skydiver81 (16. November 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Na so, 10 - 11 Stunden habe ich schon eingeplant


Ein Teilstück wäre ich dabei, am stück ist mir too much....


----------



## Dutshlander (16. November 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Na so, 10 - 11 Stunden habe ich schon eingeplant


mit 3 Übernachtungen davon ein Grillabend und ich komme mit.


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. November 2015)

Im Kinderzimmer spielen sich gerade Dramen ab. Bei mir (  ) und dem Sohnemann (  ) ... Der USB-Stick will nicht so wie wir wollen. Deshalb am PC geguckt was das überhaupt für einer ist und siehe da, gleich leergeräumt und längst vergangene Bilder gefunden.






War im Frühling, die Klamotten noch sauber und die Brille noch im Laden  . Dafür wenigstens mal Bilder von mir in besserer Qualität   .























War ein Geheimplatz im Moritzburger Umland und der Heckdämpfer hatte etwas zu viel Rebound


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (16. November 2015)

Zwar nicht so dynamisch aber dafür aktuell . Heute die erste Probefahrt mit dem fertig gestellten Mondraker ...













...


----------



## barbarissima (16. November 2015)

So mit Herbstambiente drumrum kommt er noch mal schöner raus der Draker


----------



## mikeonbike (16. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Im Kinderzimmer spielen sich gerade Dramen ab. Bei mir (  ) und dem Sohnemann (  ) ... Der USB-Stick will nicht so wie wir wollen. Deshalb am PC geguckt was das überhaupt für einer ist und siehe da, gleich leergeräumt und längst vergangene Bilder gefunden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 437207
> 
> ...



du weißt, warum dir die kiste gebrochen ist...


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. November 2015)

Ist ja nochmal gut gegangen  .


----------



## eri1 (16. November 2015)

@Knusberflogge  Geile Bilder 
Wenn ich mich nur auch mal trauen würde solche Dinger zu springen


----------



## tofino73 (17. November 2015)

Unterwegs mit dem Deer Hunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2015)

Eine kleine Runde im  Pfälzer Wald gedreht, und noch einmal die 2-stelligen Temperaturen genossen:


----------



## Hilfmernauf (18. November 2015)

Ahhhhh, Neid! Mich frisst die Arbeit auf!

Love

Hauke


----------



## Wbs_70 (19. November 2015)

hier scheint irgendwo n Nest zu sein für die Dinger 
by Dirk
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Riffer (19. November 2015)

Gestern die vielleicht letzte Feierabendrunde vor dem Winter im herrlichen Laub des Wienerwaldes...


----------



## darkJST (19. November 2015)

Hmn...irgendwie hab ich die Ausschreibung bei cielab vermisst...auch wenn ich den Termin eigentlich kenne


----------



## sibu (19. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Heute waren wir im gemischten, aber nicht undynamischen Duo unterwegs, das Ziel die Siegmündung in den Rhein.
> Ich nenne es eine "Intellektuelle-Mini-Fatbike-Tour". Warum intellektuell? Ganz einfach, weil mit _Tiefgang_...
> 
> Das interessierte Publikum reiste heute auf dem Seeweg an.


Mein Tipp kommt wahrscheinlich zu spät, weil das Wasser schon wieder gestiegen ist: An der Fähre Rolandseck sah es so am Sonntag aus, als ob man mit nassem Reifen nach Nonnenwerth fahren kann. Noch nicht mal die Paddelboote hatten sich am Nebenarm über die Kiesbänke getraut.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2015)

So war gestern mal beim Reifentesten unterwegs. Hab mir dafür einen Zustieg zu einem Kletterfelsn ausgesucht. Hatte den Weg am Montag zum erstenmal überhaupt unter meine Nicolaireifen genommen, sonst mich beim Hochlaufen immr gefragt ob man da durchkommt. War eine Schinderei mit teilweise 10 Versuchen für verschiedene einzelne Abschnitte (aber gutes Techniktraining  ) 
Gestern dann das selbe mit dem Blizzi und den neuen Biesterreifen. Bin schon wieder erstaunt was so ein Fati kann (und die neuen Reifen) :O :O
Hätte ich net die paar Videoaufnahmen gemacht und dafür angehalten, dann wäre der Weg auf den ersten Versuch ein fast ohne zu Treten durchzurollernder Flowtrail gewesen 

War dunkel und Video, also nix mit scharf...aber für ein paar schöne Eindrücke taugts auch so .




































G.


----------



## Riffer (19. November 2015)

Du hast ja eine nette "Spielwiese"! Wow!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Du hast ja eine nette "Spielwiese"! Wow!!!



Die Art Spielwiesentechnikübungstrails hab ich in unendlicher Anzahl  
Speziell jetzt zum Beispiel den Weg wird wohl nie mehr jemand mit dem Rad fahren, außer ich nehme mal den Dampfsti hier aus dem Forum mit 

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. November 2015)

Wieso? Sieht doch extrem spaßig aus! Wenn _den_ Weg niemand fährt, dann doch höchstens weil ihn niemand ohne Dich findet  Obwohl, wenn es so viele Alternativen in Deiner Ecke gibt, dann kann man´s verstehen. Aber dann umso besser. So ne Spielwiese hätte ich jedenfalls auch gerne vor der Tür. So was gibt´s hier nur sehr verstreut hier und da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wieso? Sieht doch extrem spaßig aus! Wenn _den_ Weg niemand fährt, dann doch höchstens weil ihn niemand ohne Dich findet  Obwohl, wenn es so viele Alternativen in Deiner Ecke gibt, dann kann man´s verstehen. Aber dann umso besser. So ne Spielwiese hätte ich jedenfalls auch gerne vor der Tür. So was gibt´s hier nur sehr verstreut hier und da.



Ja was für den einen Spaß ist, sag ich da nur  
Aber mit dem Fati machts echt Spaß, ohne ists ein fast unmöglicher Eiertanz mit dauerluftanhalten ums Gleichgewicht nicht zu verlieren 
Ja und kennen tun solche Wege eh nur Kletterer, der Förster und der Naturschutz.

G.


----------



## Knusberflogge (19. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Art Spielwiesentechnikübungstrails hab ich in unendlicher Anzahl
> ...



Du Geschickter  !

Jedenfalls klasse das Plätzchen, macht Lust aufs radeln  .


----------



## Peng999 (19. November 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Du hast ja eine nette "Spielwiese"! Wow!!!



Wo ist die Wiese  ?


----------



## Riffer (20. November 2015)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Wiese  ?


 Siehst du sie nicht?  Kein Wunder, dass LB Jörg meint, sie würde nie wieder von jemandem befahren...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2015)

Bei uns heißt das auch Spielmoos 

G.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (20. November 2015)

....wenn da nur der Förster, Naturschutz....und sonst niemand hinkommt, dann ist meine Vermutung das da zur Luise oder zumindest in deren Richtung geht, wohl falsch - Schnee gibt`s denke ich schon Samstag`s.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2015)

kaftshaldendli schrieb:


> ....wenn da nur der Förster, Naturschutz....und sonst niemand hinkommt, dann ist meine Vermutung das da zur Luise oder zumindest in deren Richtung geht, wohl falsch - Schnee gibt`s denke ich schon Samstag`s.



Ein Jäger könnte noch ab und an dort zu seinem Hochstand gehen, aber ich glaub der fährt lieber mit seinen Auto dort hin, zumindest lassen die frischen Reifenspuren drauf schließen  Von der Louise hab ich mich dieses Jahr mal ein wenig fern gehalten 

G.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (20. November 2015)

.....isse irgendwie anderweitig vergeben - oder wollt se dich abzocken?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2015)

Hier darf man nur Bilder von Touren posten, wie zum Beispiel die letzte Fahrt bei schönen Wetter mit dem Fati auf den Ochsenkopf 
Weil an Samstag liegt da ja Schnee 







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaftshaldendli (20. November 2015)

das ist doch ein altes Bild, da ist ja die neue Bahn noch im Bau und nicht fertig, da gab`s danach noch ein haufen schöner Tage 

Edith meint oder du warst so lange nicht mehr mit dem Fetten - puuuuh


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2015)

kaftshaldendli schrieb:


> Edith meint oder du warst so lange nicht mehr mit dem Fetten - puuuuh



...zumindest am Oko 

G.


----------



## chriiss (20. November 2015)

.


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. November 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> War auch mal wieder unterwegs ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Shit 

Aber Duplo hilft ja jetzt gegen Frust 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Dutshlander (20. November 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> War auch mal wieder unterwegs ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mit ein Fatten(Daumen) unterwegs, hoffentlich bald vergessen.[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Alex0303 (20. November 2015)

Gute Besserung...
Hoffentlich nix langwieriges.... 
Neben Duplo würd ich noch ein Bier empfehlen... das kühlt so schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2015)

Ohoh, so fat wie das ist, dauert das länger  Gute Besserrung 

G.


----------



## chriiss (20. November 2015)

.


----------



## madone (20. November 2015)

Auch von mir gute Besserung ... warst hoffentlich beim Doc?


----------



## barbarissima (20. November 2015)

Sieht ja echt übel aus  Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es schnell heilt  Das Wochenende soll ja wettermäßig sowieso mies werden. Da verpasst du schon nichts


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei uns heißt das auch Spielmoos
> 
> G.


Ohne Moos nix loos!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2015)

Gute Besserung an @chriiss !

--------------

Heute mit der neuen Makwa-Gabel im Mukluk on tour. 
Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal an @bighit01 .








Bin bei leichtem Niesel gestartet und habe mich langsam im Taunus nach oben geschraubt. Ob man hier aber von einer *tot*langweiligen Tour sprechen kann..., ich weiß nicht...









Oben auf dem Feldberg dann ein wenig vom versprochenen Weiß










Ein schönes WE an Alle!


----------



## cherokee190 (21. November 2015)

Ein Sternchen für die ersten Schneebilder der Saison und schön das die Gabel glänzend schwarz ist. Sieht so passender aus.


----------



## biberon (21. November 2015)

Auf dem Weg zur Straußberg-Alpe 
Bevor die nächste Schneefront kommt, hab immer noch keine Winterreifen


----------



## madone (21. November 2015)

Erster Snow-Storm-Nightride diesen Winter ... extrem cool


----------



## danie-dani (21. November 2015)

biberon schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 438531  Auf dem Weg zur Straußberg-Alpe
> Bevor die nächste Schneefront kommt, hab immer noch keine Winterreifen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 438535



Wie hat sich denn der JJ im Schnee geschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (21. November 2015)

Heute mal das Nützliche mit dem Schönen verbunden und eine "Einkaufsrunde" gedreht.

Da hinten ist irgendwo der Deister, davor ein paar Reste von der Expo:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. November 2015)

Scheißkalt, scheiß egal...haha.


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2015)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht dass man den holländischen Pavillon nicht an einem Tag abreisst ...


----------



## hw_doc (22. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hab ich mir fast gedacht dass man den holländischen Pavillon nicht an einem Tag abreisst ...



Da stehen auch noch ein paar weitere traurige Leichen, besonders der Dänische Pavillon sieht noch mal richtig furchtbar aus. Peinlich, dass in über 15 Jahren nicht endlich mal abgerissen wurde, sondern immer neue Zäune um die Ruinen gezogen werden.


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2015)

So schlimm schaut's gar nicht aus.

Und - schön wars


----------



## biberon (22. November 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Wie hat sich denn der JJ im Schnee geschlagen?



bei dem nassen Schnee setzen sich die Stollen schnell zu, an steileren Stellen ist gleichmäßiges treten angesagt sonst dreht er durch und bei der anschließenden schneebedeckten Schotterpiste war es schon etwas rutschig. 
Allerdings will ich den JJ nur im Sommer runterschruppen dann kommt eh was breiteres drauf


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (22. November 2015)

Ich reihe mich hier auch mal ein, Bilder von gestern.
Revier: Sauerland
Bike: Silverback Scoop


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. November 2015)

Heute kurz die 3 Stunden Sonne genutzt 






Fatty vs. Baum  1:0


----------



## chriiss (22. November 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (22. November 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> Der Name ist aber nur an HotChili angelehnt, oder? Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Danke!
Ist ein Fatty - hatte hier mal was dazu geschrieben. Und dort ist die letzte Evolutionsstufe zu sehen.
Die Decals sind mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Hot Chili entstanden.  B)

Ach ja - Bild:


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. November 2015)

Kleine Feierabendrunde gestern abend gedreht.
Ganz schön rutschig im nassen Blätterwald wo hinterhältig sich die nassen Wurzeln und Steine darunter verstecken.
Ich brauch einfach bessere Reifen mit mehr Grip ....


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. November 2015)

Oh, ein ungesunder Softtrink aus dem Westen


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> ungesunder Softtrink



So ein Schmarrn


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. November 2015)

ich sag´s Dir! Nur Cola heißt und schmeckt so    !

naja, und mein täglicher Abendkakao


----------



## bikebecker (22. November 2015)

Hallo
Feldberg im Taunus





























Vor einem Jahr

Und heute





2cm Schnee, gefühlt -15C, keine Sicht, halb Frankfurt auf dem Berg, aber geil war es.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2015)

Also genau das Gleiche wie im Fichtelgebirge 







G.


----------



## cherokee190 (22. November 2015)

Also Schnee gab's hier bei uns oben natürlich nicht, sah wie schon seit längerem so ....





... aus. Kleine Nachmittagsrunde mit dem Mooni


----------



## Alex0303 (22. November 2015)

Heute den Linzer Hausberg erklommen.
Oben war bereits die erste weiße Pracht des Jahres zu bewundern...


----------



## Skydiver81 (22. November 2015)

Bei uns ist die nacht auch der erste Schnee auf dem Salzkopf gelandet


----------



## CaseOnline (22. November 2015)

Die Runde fing locker an, am Ende hatte es was von Polarkreis und Expedition... Mein Füsse tauen immer noch auf...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. November 2015)

Oh man, überall Schnee......
Mein Neid ist euch sicher!


----------



## LockeTirol (22. November 2015)

Heute in Hochfügen/Zillertal


----------



## harni (22. November 2015)

Servus,
habe heute auch ne Morgenrunde im Würmtal beim ersten Schnee gedreht.













Hoffentlich bleibt das so....

Grüße

harni


----------



## cluso (22. November 2015)




----------



## Rocky10 (22. November 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kleine Feierabendrunde gestern abend gedreht.
> Ganz schön rutschig im nassen Blätterwald wo hinterhältig sich die nassen Wurzeln und Steine darunter verstecken.
> Ich brauch einfach bessere Reifen mit mehr Grip ....
> 
> Continental Black Chili FAT....ich bete täglich aber wurde noch nicht erhört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. November 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich brauch einfach bessere Reifen mit mehr Grip ....



Du hast doch schon den Lou drauf, den rest macht man mit Fahrtechnik und zur Not wird halt vom Gaul abgesprungen


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2015)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Continental Black Chili FAT....ich bete täglich aber wurde noch nicht erhört



Das klang schon ernst gemeint auf der Eurobike.
Als sie gesagt haben, wenn sie schon den Fatbiketrend verschlafen haben,
wäre es jetzt noch peinlicher einen Reifen hinterher zu schmeissen.
Ausserdem waren sie auch der Meinung dass der Fatbiketrend offiziell
mit Eröffnung der letzten Eurobike beendet wurde ....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. November 2015)

Ich glaub das mit dem Lou hat er nicht ernst gemeint... gibt bestimmt noch griffigere Reifen, aber wem die nicht reichen, der soll mal erst zur Fahrschule gehen 

und wegen Black Chili: Conti scheißt auf Fatbiker und sagt uns das sogar ins Gesicht. Die können mich mal.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich glaub das mit dem Lou hat er nicht ernst gemeint...



Da hab ich wohl was vergessen: 

Ich glaub bei nassen Wurzeln die sich frech unter einer dicken Laubschicht verstecken, da hilft die beste Fahrtechnik und der beste Reifen auch nichts. 
Da hilft es nur die Falltechnik zu üben


----------



## Bumble (23. November 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei nassen Wurzeln die sich frech unter einer dicken Laubschicht verstecken, da hilft der beste Reifen auch nichts.



Der dicke Downhill Baron konnte das ganz ausgezeichnet, aber bei Conti hält man Fatbikes ja immer noch für ne Modeerscheinung


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. November 2015)

Hab ich "Fahrschule" geschrieben? Ich meinte natürlich "Fallschule"

Fatbike-Esoteriker schwören daneben noch auf "Temporär leicht machen" oder "Expect the unexpected"


----------



## Riffer (23. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Fatbike-Esoteriker schwören daneben noch auf "Temporär leicht machen" oder "Expect the unexpected"


 
Mein Bucksaw macht sich leicht, sobald ich aufsteige, oder es narrrt nach dem Absteigen die Waage!? 

Aber irgendwie ist der Grenzbereich eh so schön weich - zumindest beim Nate gegenüber Minion. Normal bin ich ja der Ansicht, dass der Nate kein Gripwunder ist, aber im Laub und Gatschwühlen macht er sich super. Bilder hab ich leider nicht, weil ich sonst meine Kamera versaut hätte - von oben bis unten verschlammt...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2015)

Brrr...bei Minus 5 Grad mal auf Fahrbilder am Oko verzichtet 
Die Bluto hat auch mehr oder weniger keine Funktion mehr 














Wird auch schon fleißig Fatbikeschnee produziert 







Hmmh...man könnte mal das mögliche Format zum Aussuchen hier im Fotoalbum, bei Hochkantfotos, mal ändern

G.


----------



## Fatster (23. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Brrr...bei Minus 5 Grad mal auf Fahrbilder am Oko verzichtet
> Die Bluto hat auch mehr oder weniger keine Funktion mehr
> 
> 
> ...



Boah  ... and i sit here in se f***** büro ... i turn through  


edit:
@Fatbikebiker was moanst, des letzte Buildl, des wär doch wos für'n Kalender?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2015)

@Fatster denkt ans Querformat, ansonsten halt die TrailSurfer-Lösung mit zwei Bilder und "Frühjahrs" Schnee Bezeichnung


----------



## minihbmichi (23. November 2015)

Heute endlich erste Testfahrt, war so genial dass es gleich mehr als 1000hm wurden.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2015)

Da Würd ich mal sagen krasser Kontrast...ein Konkrasst sozusagen  

@Fatster: Glaub von einem Kalenderbild ist das weit weg, zumindest bei der Auswahl die es hier sonst so gibt 

G.


----------



## hw_doc (23. November 2015)

minihbmichi schrieb:


> Heute endlich erste Testfahrt, war so genial dass es gleich mehr als 1000hm wurden.
> Anhang anzeigen 439162 Anhang anzeigen 439163 Anhang anzeigen 439164



Bei ner Lawine einfach am Bike festhalten - das findet man bei der Farbe auch leichter im ganzen Weiß. Oder seid Ihr beide im Partnerlook unterwegs?  B)


----------



## Knusberflogge (23. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da Würd ich mal sagen krasser Kontrast...ein Konkrasst sozusagen



Ist schon heftig. Auch der weiße Lenker + Sattelstange, prima! Würd ich gern mal neben den giftigen nextie´s von @Der Kokopelli sehen  .


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. November 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei nassen Wurzeln die sich frech unter einer dicken Laubschicht verstecken, da hilft die beste Fahrtechnik und der beste Reifen auch nichts.
> Da hilft es nur die Falltechnik zu üben





Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Fatbike-Esoteriker schwören daneben noch auf "Temporär leicht machen" oder "Expect the unexpected"


Oder...wer es kann...Birne aus und runterbügeln. Ansonsten, sehr richtig. Auch fallen will gelernt sein. Ist auch irgendwie bissl komisch bei mir...habe ich Mitfahrer "diewo" locker runterbügeln, enthemmt das. Dagegen zaudernde Vor-Fahrer sind ein Graus und kitzeln den Schweinehund raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2015)

Fätte Beschmückung....


----------



## kaftshaldendli (23. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da Würd ich mal sagen krasser Kontrast...ein Konkrasst sozusagen
> 
> @Fatster: Glaub von einem Kalenderbild ist das weit weg, zumindest bei der Auswahl die es hier sonst so gibt
> 
> G.



....hilft dem Ein oder Anderen vielleicht über eine Winterdepression hinweg. Und macht nicht so einen "Schlanken Fuß" wie bei Schwarz.


----------



## CaseOnline (24. November 2015)

Polarkrampe!


----------



## Wbs_70 (24. November 2015)

WE rund um den Klinovec und obendrauf - da hat's aber schon gut runtergehauen - und es war sehr frostig, Straßen waren NAchmittag mit Blitzeis zu, so dass ich mich wieder schön langgemacht habe ;-)

die Räder durch die Eispfützen gejagt, knacks bumms, nach n paar Minuten war alles Wasser am Rad gefroren, und ich hatte n eingefrorenes Schaltröllchen, zum Glück hatte ich Tee dabei, sonst wäre pinkeln angesagt gewesen.

Klinovec dann oben die Skipiste runtergedengelt und schön in nem Schneegraben auf's Maul gelegt.
wir sind dann einfach in das Naturschutzreservat neben dem Keilberg gefahren, so mit Lehrpfaden, da war es windstill und etwas wärmer.

auf dem Weg nach Horni Blatna sind wir dann bei einsetzenden Schneetreiben mit null Sicht auf den Blatenský vrch hoch. zum Glück hatte da oben die Rastamann Imbissbude offen und es gab Schoki, Bier und Kartoffelpuffer welche in Knoblauch geschwenkt waren, grandios!

den alten Flutgrabenweg prikop haben wir getestet, das war anstrengend, zumindest vereiste versteckte Wurzeln im Teppich haben einem das VR weggezogen,  das war ne zünftige Einweihung als erste Schneetour 

zurück über Autoleere Schneestraßen im Mondschein, grandios, hach herrlich


----------



## Fatster (24. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ... Ist auch irgendwie bissl komisch bei mir...habe ich Mitfahrer "diewo" locker runterbügeln, enthemmt das. Dagegen zaudernde Vor-Fahrer sind ein Graus ...



Na, ich will ja jetzt kein Diesel ins Lagerfeuer kippen , aber für (d)eine völlige Enthemmung empfehle ich das Hinterrad vom @Bumble


----------



## Bumble (24. November 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Na, ich will ja jetzt kein Diesel ins Lagerfeuer kippen , aber für (d)eine völlige Enthemmung empfehle ich das Hinterrad vom @Bumble


Kann ich nicht empfehlen, höchstens als ungefähre Orientierung wo es lang geht, aber einfach dranhängen und Ghostcar-Modus an is generell nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Dampfsti (24. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> .... aber einfach dranhängen und Ghostcar-Modus an is generell nicht zu empfehlen




Wieso??? der @LB Jörg und ich können des ganz gut, egal wer vorrausfährt

Ma sollt sich aber scho sicher sein, dass ma die Gemeinheiten, die sich der Vordermann ausdenkt auch sicher fahren kann...


----------



## Bumble (24. November 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ma sollt sich aber scho sicher sein, dass ma die Gemeinheiten, die sich der Vordermann ausdenkt auch sicher fahren kann...


Darum gehts  Einfach an nen Local dranhängen kann böse ausgehn wenn man die Trails nicht kennt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. November 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wieso??? der @LB Jörg und ich können des ganz gut, egal wer vorrausfährt


Selbstbewusste Aussage, aber Euch glaub ich´s (fast). Es gibt aber immer jemanden, dem man besser nicht hinterherfährt...


----------



## Dampfsti (24. November 2015)

@Der Kokopelli Derfst uns scho glauben

Der Trail in dem Video schaut aus Fahrerperspektive bei weitem nicht mehr so krass aus... 
Man sollte aber trotzdem nicht nach unten umkippen 

Mittlerweile kenn ich ja auch einige Trails, aber fast alle die ich im Fichtel zum ersten mal gefahren bin, bin ich im "Safetyvollgasmodus" hinterm Jörg her

Vorallem sollte man nicht blind hinter einem herheizen der besser fährt als man selbst..

Und da das hier ja eine Galerie ist

Btt...




PS: Bild is scho paar Tage alt, noch mit "Sommerreifen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2015)

Noch hab ich immer gesagt, wennsters erstmal anschauen sollst...oder ich bin davon ausgegangen das du anhältst 

G.


----------



## wj500 (24. November 2015)

Der Winter ist da.




 

Zumindest ein bisschen


----------



## Bullbaer (25. November 2015)

Den Abend genossen...


----------



## tofino73 (25. November 2015)

Fät in da Snow

















Happy trails


----------



## Der_Christopher (26. November 2015)

Will auch Schnee...

...habe daheim nur garstige Brombeerhecken...



...festgefahrenen Dreck...



...und komische Brücken.



Rapsackerschlamm klebt z.Zt. gut auf Gummi, sah wie Slick aus.


----------



## Steinberg (26. November 2015)

heute Vormittag noch kleine Runde im Schnee


----------



## Cy-baer (27. November 2015)

Die Aussicht vom Drachenberg...


----------



## CaseOnline (27. November 2015)

Nightride mit 3x Bud & Lou...






...und krönendem Abschluss:


----------



## denkbrett (27. November 2015)

das Tegernseer war bei uns im Sommer ausverkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2015)

Raus aus dem Alltsgsgrau (Nebel) war heute das Motto.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. November 2015)

Geile Bilder, wenn auch wieder mit billigem Product Placement. Und wer streckt da auf Bild zwei seine räudige Hand nach Dir aus? Und warum ist nie so ne geile Inversions-Wetterlage, wenn ich in der Pfalz bin???


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2015)

Ups da liegt mein Handschuh ..... was du aber auch so alles siehst 

Edith: so billig war das/der Dude jetzt auch wieder nicht


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ups da liegt mein Handschuh ..... was du aber auch so alles siehst


jaja...andere entdecken auch als offene Schnürsenkel und so....


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2015)

Du Fuchs


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. November 2015)

oder Crocs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> oder Crocs...
> Anhang anzeigen 440074



@Fatster hat die auch schon live gesehen....


----------



## Fatster (27. November 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @Fatster hat die auch schon live gesehen....



 ... *NEIIIN* ... ich hatte es schon fast verdrängt, und jetzt das! 
Weißt Du eigentlich, was mich der Therapeuth bis hierhin *gekostet hat*?  Man, das war jetzt *soo* unnötig? 


M_m_m_mach das n_n_n_nie wieder, hö_hö_hörst Du!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2015)

Die wären heute bei der schnellen Vorarbeitsrunde eindeutig zu kalt gewesen 
Wetter war einfach zu einladend 
Das gute an Rahmentaschen ist, das man flux den Foto während der Fahrt rausziehen kann 
















Pflichtfelsen 






Könnte fast ein Snowboarder gewesen sein...












Für die kleine Menge Schnee echt gute Bedingungen heute am Oko 


G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2015)

Wenn es hier so weiter geht mit dem Nichtschnee, darf ich dann mal bitte auch zu Besuch kommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn es hier so weiter geht mit dem Nichtschnee, darf ich dann mal bitte auch zu Besuch kommen?



Immer, aber warte noch bis die ganzen Einkehrstationen wieder offen haben. Im November ist das Fichtelgebirge wie im 15. Jahrhundert 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (27. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn es hier so weiter geht mit dem Nichtschnee, darf ich dann mal bitte auch zu Besuch kommen?



Nächste woche Regnets bei uns auch wieder

Mei des war widda schee heut...

Und die Dunder* Beist wirklich... und zwar in den Hintern wenn ma vom vereisten Pedal abrutscht



* Danda, bei uns umgangssprachlich für Tante


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Immer, aber warte noch bis die ganzen Einkehrstationen wieder offen haben. Im November ist das Fichtelgebirge wie im 15. Jahrhundert
> 
> G.


Dann halte mich bitte gern mal auf dem Laufenden, würde mich freuen!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann halte mich bitte gern mal auf dem Laufenden, würde mich freuen!



 Dann aber nur bei Topbedingungen, damit sichs lohnt.

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann aber nur bei Topbedingungen, damit sichs lohnt.
> G.


Dann will ich so was auch mal!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2015)

Wenn´s den Winter soweit ist, das rauf und runter perfekte Bedingungen herschen, dann wird mans in diesem Thread mitbekommen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (28. November 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Raus aus dem Alltsgsgrau (Nebel) war heute das Motto.


Geiles, stimmiges (und wohl auch leichtes) Bike. Noch dazu mit "echter" Starrgabel .
Und endlich mal wieder ein gescheites Getränk .


----------



## ufp (28. November 2015)

Bei den ganzen schönen Bildern und Schneelagen kann ich leider nicht mithalten; trotzdem war auch ich (mit Kollegen Riffer) unterwegs:


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn´s den Winter soweit ist, das rauf und runter perfekte Bedingungen herschen, dann wird mans in diesem Thread mitbekommen
> 
> G.



Leicht ist es nicht so ganz. Die beiden Lou's und die KindShock wiegen halt bissel was. 
Gewicht ist mir aber nicht so wichtig


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2015)

Gestern morgen in der Eifel...


 
Um die Mittagszeit war es dann schon angenehm sonnig.


----------



## Martina H. (28. November 2015)

@ufp 

Das ist ja mal eine gescheite Bugwelle


----------



## mikeonbike (28. November 2015)

in the morning...






hier schon mit blick auf die zugspitze...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. November 2015)

Endlich gabs bei uns auch mal etwas Schnee 


 
Das war der erste Schnee mit dem Fatty. Trotz des vielseits mangels Grip gescholtenen JJ macht es einfach tierisch Spaß 
im Schnee & Matsch zu spielen wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2015)

Von gestern...








Abwärts über die Skipiste...








War aber sChaiZz kalt! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. November 2015)

Etwas Schnee hatten wir Heute auch 



 

 



Und ein wenig Kutschenmuseum in Hinterstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grottenmolch (28. November 2015)

Alternative zum Christkindlmarkt


----------



## wj500 (28. November 2015)

Das Kutschenmuseum ist schon heftig...


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. November 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Das Kutschenmuseum ist schon heftig...



Richtig Urig und absolut sehenswert


----------



## lucie (28. November 2015)




----------



## CaseOnline (28. November 2015)

Schön wars nochmal, aber unten im Tal auf Asphalt dann spiegelglatt - die letzten Meter auf allen Vieren. Doch die Spikes aufziehen...?


----------



## Skydiver81 (28. November 2015)

Heute auch eine schöne Runde gefahren, hab auch das letzte bischen vom ersten Schnee gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2015)

Ganz schon was los heute hier gewesen  ..ich war nur mit 2.75ern unterwegs 

G.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ganz schon was los heute hier gewesen  ..ich war nur mit 2.75ern unterwegs
> 
> G.


Unterwegs ist unterwegs.  Jeder Km zählt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gestern morgen in der Eifel...
> Um die Mittagszeit war es dann schon angenehm sonnig.


Gerne mal eine gemeinsame Runde...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Unterwegs ist unterwegs.  Jeder Km zählt!



So isses, drum wars garnet schlim aus Solidarität aufs Fati zu verzichten  

G.


----------



## CanyonSchubser (28. November 2015)

Ich kann gegen den Jumbo Jim auch nichts sagen. Selbst ohne Luft abzulassen ging es fast problemlos, auch eine Skipiste hoch. Ehe die Reifen Traktion verlieren, ist der Oberschenkel weich.


----------



## lucie (28. November 2015)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. November 2015)

Was für den Karl Lender?


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was für den Karl Lender?


Nur, wenn es bis morgen noch Vorschlag zum Bild des Tages wird.


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

Darf ich das Bild bitte für den Kalender vorschlagen ? Ich find das Bild total geil


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was für den Karl Lender?



Für den Nächsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (28. November 2015)

> Was für den Karl Lender?



Hab's mal hochgeladen...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Hab's mal hochgeladen...


und umbenennen nicht vergessen... "Kalender <Jahreszeit> <Dateiname>"
Natürlich knapp, aber ein schönes Bild wird schon seine Sternchen bekommen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> und umbenennen nicht vergessen... "Kalender <Jahreszeit> <Dateiname>"
> Natürlich knapp, aber ein schönes Bild wird schon seine Sternchen bekommen...


Hast dich schon entschieden, welches deiner beiden Bilder genommen werden soll? Wenn das Herbstbild, würdest du so einem Winterbild ja quasi den Platz erst ermöglichen! 
Die gleiche Frage kann man auch @MTsports stellen, der ja zwei "protegierte" Bilder zur Wahl hätte.


----------



## SirQuickly (29. November 2015)

Kleine Espressorunde


----------



## Rocky10 (29. November 2015)

First Snowride 2015/2016
Kaum 10 Minuten unterwegs....ist es wieder da, dieses unbeschreiblich tolle Gefühl, durch den Schnee zu pflügen.....aber auch immer wieder sauanstrengend.
Max. Schneehöhe ca. 15 cm....immerhin


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hast dich schon entschieden, welches deiner beiden Bilder genommen werden soll? Wenn das Herbstbild, würdest du so einem Winterbild ja quasi den Platz erst ermöglichen!
> Die gleiche Frage kann man auch @MTsports stellen, der ja zwei "protegierte" Bilder zur Wahl hätte.


Mir ist das komplett egal, das überlasse ich gerne dem Kalendermacher. Wenn ich meine eigenen Bilder unbedingt im Kalender sehen will, dann mach ich mir selber einen . Mir persönlich gefällt das Schneehang Bild viel besser als der Gecko, aber das sollen andere entscheiden. Hauptsache es kommen möglichst wenig Hochkant-Bilder in den Kalender 

Das hier sollte aber auf jeden Fall rein:


----------



## Bumble (29. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> .Mir persönlich gefällt das Schneehang Bild viel besser als der Gecko, aber das sollen andere entscheiden. Hauptsache es kommen möglichst wenig Hochkant-Bilder in den Kalender
> 
> 
> Das hier sollte aber auf jeden Fall rein:


Find ich auch, das Bild vom @Fibbs79  is der Wahnsinn 

Das Gecko Bild verdient zwar meinen Respekt, weil ich die knifflige Absturz-Stelle kenne, besonders schön isses aber sicher nicht, da gibts feineres für den Kalender


----------



## cherokee190 (29. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das hier sollte aber auf jeden Fall rein:



Genau und ich könnte es mir auch gut als Deckblatt des Kalenders vorstellen. Aber auf alle Fälle ein Muss, es dabei zu haben.
Ansonsten ob ein, zwei oder drei Bilder von einem User ist mir vollkommen schnuppe. Hauptsache sie sind toll .... somit Sternchenfrage


----------



## agonie (29. November 2015)

kleine Adventsrunde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. November 2015)

Ich fühle mich geehrt


----------



## mikeonbike (29. November 2015)




----------



## shibby68 (30. November 2015)

Ach was ein herrliches Treffen im Schlamm
Surly Ice-Cream-Truck trifft auf Kona WO. Schön wieder ein angefixter Fatbiker mehr


----------



## Deleted 92194 (30. November 2015)

Sehr schön - Burg Hardenstein....


----------



## shibby68 (30. November 2015)

jupp, immer wieder nett da


----------



## Riffer (30. November 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen schönen Bildern und Schneelagen kann ich leider nicht mithalten; trotzdem war auch ich (mit Kollegen Riffer) unterwegs:
> Anhang anzeigen 440240 Anhang anzeigen 440241 Anhang anzeigen 440242


 
Ja, dieser Anstieg war legendär - die Leute sind da mehr schlecht als recht hinunter gerutscht und gestolpert, die Fatbikes unaufhaltsam hinauf gezogen...

Und dein Bugwellenversuch ist auch ganz gut geglückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (30. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hast dich schon entschieden, welches deiner beiden Bilder genommen werden soll? Wenn das Herbstbild, würdest du so einem Winterbild ja quasi den Platz erst ermöglichen!
> Die gleiche Frage kann man auch @MTsports stellen, der ja zwei "protegierte" Bilder zur Wahl hätte.



Um es gleich mal vorweg zu sagen:
Da ich weder den @MTsports , noch den @Der Kokopelli oder @Fibbs79 oder die meisten anderen, die hier wirklich geile Bilder hochgeladen haben, persönlich kenne, frage ich als jemand, der nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben abgestimmt hat, einfach mal ganz interessiert:

Würdest Du bitte einem völlig unbedarften "Voter" mal erklären, was "_*protegierte Bilder*_" sind? 

Weißt Du was, was wir nicht wissen? War das alles im Hintergrund gesteuert und die Abstimmung eine Farce?

Wenn das so sein sollte, dann bin ich dafür, GAR KEINEN Kalender zu erstellen. Und dann danke ich dir auch für deinen "mutigen" Hinweis auf mögliche Unregelmäßigkeiten.

Doch sollte das keine "mutige" sondern einfach eine neuerliche unbedachte, schnoddrige Äußerung gewesen sein, dann freu ich mich zum Einen wie Bolle auf den Kalender und zum Anderen denke ich, da sollte sich schnellstens irgendjemand bei irgendjemandem entschuldigen ...


edit:
Auszug aus der Duden-Definition "protegieren":
"_.. für jemandes berufliches, gesellschaftliches Fortkommen seinen eigenen beruflichen, gesellschaftlichen Einfluss verwenden_"


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. November 2015)

Ach, er meint die Tatsache, dass einige Bilder in die Auswahl für´s Foto des Tages gekommen sind. Die bekommen dann natürlich viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit auch von Nicht-Fatbikern und damit mehr Sterne. Das Gecko Bild hat auf diese Weise vielleicht mehr Sterne bekommen, als es verdient hat, da geben ich ihm sogar Recht. Mir gefällt das Schneehang Bild besser und würde das auch lieber im Kalender sehen, obwohl es weniger Sterne hat...


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. November 2015)

Lieber @Fatster ich kann Dir versichern das hier nicht gemauschelt wird. 
Ich halte mich an die Abmachung: die drei Bilder mit den meisten Sternen im Quartal sind dabei.
Deckblatt von mt sports (Schneeabdruck) sehe ich als gesetzt. Außer der Chef hat was dagegen.
Das Endergebnis kommt um 0.00 Uhr. Bis bald.

(Wir sind hier nicht bei der FIFA, DFB.....)


----------



## Fatster (30. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Lieber @Fatster ich kann Dir versichern das hier nicht gemauschelt wird.
> Ich halte mich an die Abmachung: die drei Bilder mit den meisten Sternen im Quartal sind dabei.
> Deckblatt von mt sports (Schneeabdruck) sehe ich als gesetzt. Außer der Chef hat was dagegen.
> Das Endergebnis kommt um 0.00 Uhr. Bis bald.
> ...



... mir mittlerweile eh Wurscht! Dieses unsägliche "_mimimi, der hat zwei Bilder im Kalender ..._" Rumgezetere ist einfach nur peinlich! Ich frag mich: WAS GENAU ist eigentlich am "modus" nicht klar? Die drei am besten gevoteten Bilder pro Jahreszeit sind drin. Punkt!


----------



## skaster (30. November 2015)

Mein Gott, was für ein Aufriss, natürlich hat der @Trail Surfer schon ein wenig recht, Bilder, die in den BdT oder BdW Pool kommen, erhalten erfahrungsgemäß innerhalb des "gesamten" Forum erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit und somit auch likes von außerhalb des faten Bereiches. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach haben es die Bilder aber auch verdient und unabhängig davon habe ich auch für MuM und Smrkm gevotet bevor sie in den Pool gekommen sind. Für das Bild am Stilfser Joch hätte es auch einen like gegeben, wenn da keine Kraftfahrzeuge drauf gewesen wären. So war es MIR kein Sternchen wert, das ist aber auch nur meine subjektive Auffassung. Es gibt in jeder Jahreszeit Bilder die es nicht in den Kalender schaffen, die ich aber lieber im Kalender hätte,  genauso wie es in jeder Jahreszeit Bilder gibt die ich auch selbst bevorzuge.


Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das Gecko Bild hat auf diese Weise vielleicht mehr Sterne bekommen, als es verdient hat, da geben ich ihm sogar Recht. Mir gefällt das Schneehang Bild besser und würde das auch lieber im Kalender sehen, obwohl es weniger Sterne hat...


Seh ich anders, ich finde das Geckobild richtig gut.
Letztendlich war der Auswahlmodus klar, der @Fabeymer hat ja gesagt dass die Vorlaufzeit für einen scheinbar separaten Galeriebereich zu kurz war, und es kann halt niemand etwas dazu, wenn ein Bild in den Pool gestellt wird.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2015)

Kein Grund, sich aufzuregen...harren wir weiter gespannt der Dinge, die Spannung steigt...


----------



## Fabeymer (30. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Außer der Chef hat was dagegen.



Der Chef hätte gerne ein Bild von @SYN-CROSSIS Grove-Mukluk als Silvesterbild (sieht ja schließlich auch aus wie ein Feuerwerk, das Radl) am Jahresende. Quasi wie das Deckblatt ohne Monatsleiste, nur eben als Abschluss des Kalenders. 

Meinungen dazu? Das Mukluk und auch der Franky haben das meiner Meinung nach verdient.


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. November 2015)

Jetzt wo er auch noch Papa wird. Why not. Klasse Idee.


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2015)

Werden BdW Bilder nicht in eine separate Galerie gepackt? Also die dort angegebenen likes separat behandelt?


----------



## fatbikepeg (4. Dezember 2015)

Gestern mit dem Fatty mal wieder am Flughafensee in Berlin unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (4. Dezember 2015)

das bike mit ständer und diesem sattel hier abzulichten, erfordert einen gewissen mut ... ansonsten aber gar nicht mal schlecht


----------



## honkori (4. Dezember 2015)

Ohne zu baden ??
Buhhh !!!


----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das bike mit ständer und diesem sattel hier abzulichten, erfordert einen gewissen mut ... ansonsten aber gar nicht mal schlecht



Beim Seitenständer stimme ich dir zu, aber der Sattel scheint wohl insbesondere dem Umstand geschuldet, dass @fatbikepeg nunmal ne Frau ist und die wenigsten Frauen, die ich kenne, einen Needspeedle oder VommKor fahren 

Ansonsten: Schönes Rad  ... und um den Sandkasten vor der Haustür beneide ich dich echt ... da fällt sich's so schön weich!!


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Beim Seitenständer stimme ich dir zu, aber der Sattel scheint wohl insbesondere dem Umstand geschuldet, dass @fatbikepeg nunmal ne Frau ist und die wenigsten Frauen, die ich kenne, einen Needspeedle oder VommKor fahren
> 
> Ansonsten: Schönes Rad  ... und um den Sandkasten vor der Haustür beneide ich dich echt ... da fällt sich's so schön weich!!



meine fährt slr und fizik in der jeweils knallharten variante und schwört drauf... ... die ist allerdings auch jahrelang wettkampf gefahren...


----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> meine fährt slr und fizik in der jeweils knallharten variante und schwört drauf... ... die ist allerdings auch jahrelang wettkampf gefahren...



... ich sagte ja auch "_die wenigsten_", nicht "keine"


----------



## Girl (4. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem letzten Rennen mit dem 9:Zero:7





Quelle siehe unten rechts.


----------



## honkori (4. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Beim Seitenständer stimme ich dir zu, aber *der Sattel* scheint wohl insbesondere dem Umstand geschuldet, dass @fatbikepeg nunmal ne Frau ist und die wenigsten Frauen, die ich kenne, einen Needspeedle oder VommKor fahren
> 
> Ansonsten: Schönes Rad  ... und um den Sandkasten vor der Haustür beneide ich dich echt ... da fällt sich's so schön weich!!



Oje...ich erinnere mich wie sie den Sattel genannt hat.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> nunmal ne Frau ist und die wenigsten Frauen...,








hmmmhhhhhh.....


----------



## piazza (4. Dezember 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem letzten Rennen mit dem 9:Zero:7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schon zu spät fürn Kalender?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> hmmmhhhhhh.....



KER KER KER ... habt ihr's dann jetzt?  ... sollte ich  *ir_gend_ei_ner * Vertreterin der Doppel-X-Chromosomen-Fraktion hier zu nahe getreten sein, dann entschuldige ich mich auf's Übelste und gelobe Bewässerung .... oder so ....

Ach ja: 
Falls Sabine Spitz das liest: Nein, Du brauchst DEINEN Sattel nicht auch noch zu posten ...


----------



## Girl (4. Dezember 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> schon zu spät fürn Kalender?


Keine Ahnung, wie wirds gemacht?


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Dezember 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> schon zu spät fürn Kalender?



Ja, siehe den zugehörigen Thread.


----------



## audis2limo (4. Dezember 2015)

war heute auch unterwegs.... nicht so spektakulär, aber immerhin


----------



## Davedr (4. Dezember 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem letzten Rennen mit dem 9:Zero:7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Photoshop lässt grüßen, super Fake Bild. Grafiker hats voll drauf. Gesichtsausdruck von dem Typ ist wie auf der Kloschüssel drückt er einen weg grad.


----------



## fatbikepeg (4. Dezember 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


>



Ähm, also son Ding hatte ich schonmal in meinem Anus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also nochmal muss das nicht sein.  Und sollte es nochmal passieren, dass wenigstens mit Gelpolsterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)

Das nennt man Oschgaudi


----------



## finnluka (4. Dezember 2015)

Hier dann auch mal zwei Bilder von meinem Fattie...


----------



## finnluka (4. Dezember 2015)

Hab noch welche gefunden...


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> hmmmhhhhhh.....


Bestester Sattel. Ich kaufe den inzwischen auf Vorrat


----------



## Der_Christopher (5. Dezember 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> Photoshop lässt grüßen, super Fake Bild. Grafiker hats voll drauf. Gesichtsausdruck von dem Typ ist wie auf der Kloschüssel drückt er einen weg grad.


Ist kein fake, bin da an dem Tag selbst 7x lang, mit schmalem Rad allerdings.
Außer du versicherst mir jetzt das auch ich alles nur geträumt habe.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (5. Dezember 2015)

Seitenständer find ich zum Fotografieren gar nicht mal so arg wahnsinnig extrem furchtbar schlecht, muss man sein Rad nicht im Liegen knipsen. Aber für alles Andere......


love

Hauke


----------



## gewichtheber (5. Dezember 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> Photoshop lässt grüßen, super Fake Bild. Grafiker hats voll drauf. Gesichtsausdruck von dem Typ ist wie auf der Kloschüssel drückt er einen weg grad.



Ich war auch da, allerdings auf 29" unterwegs, solche schicken Fotos gibts von allen Teilnehmern da..guckst du:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1909516]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2015)

Da hatte der Photoshoper aber ordentlich zu tun


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2015)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Gestern mit dem Fatty mal wieder am Flughafensee in Berlin unterwegs gewesen:



Wenn ich mir die schmale Dreckspur auf der Lauffläche ansehe, kombiniert mit den prallen Felgenbandbläschen, möchte ich meinen zarten A..... verwetten, dass hier der Luftdruck minniminniminnimal zu hoch ist. 

Und Biken mit Ständer ist ein Thema für sich...


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Dezember 2015)

So, nach 4 Wochen wo ich wegen Geschäftsreisen, Heimwerkerprojekten und Krankheit kurz treten musste, war ich heute mal wieder mit den Kollegen ernsthafter unterwegs. Valldöpper Spitz im Inntal, oberhalb von Kramsach, ein Traum! Und das beste, mein Ghetto-Tubeless Vorderrad hat keine Probleme gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## -zor- (5. Dezember 2015)

so schöne Berge gibt es bei uns leider nicht, aber wir hatten heute auch wieder Spaß


----------



## cluso (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2015)

Habe den global fatbike Day auch für einen kleinen Ausritt genutzt. Die Bedingungen waren eher durchwachsen, aber immerhin konnte ich mal den Grenzbereich der Chao Yangs testen. Abgesehen davon hatte ich Ärger mit einem wohlmeinenden Jäger, habe den Vorderreifen bei nem heftigen Durchschlag komplett geplättet, musste danach regelmäßig nachpumpen und alles war so zu mit Schlamm, dass es nicht mehr besonders gut funktioniert hat. 


 

Quasi ein typischer fatbike Ausflug.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon hatte ich Ärger mit einem wohlmeinenden Jäger, habe den Vorderreifen bei nem heftigen Durchschlag komplett geplättet


Klingt nach einem glatten Durchschuss!? 
Den Ersatzschlauch wolltest du nicht einziehen?


----------



## Ma4ik (5. Dezember 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> so schöne Berge gibt es bei uns leider nicht, aber wir hatten heute auch wieder Spaß
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 442167
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 442169



Ohne Berge könnte ich nicht leben, das Flachland wäre nichts für mich, schon einmal an das umziehen gedacht?  Berge gehören zum Leben dazu, ohne die wär das Leben nur halb so schön  für kein Geld der Welt würde ich in eine flache Gegend ziehen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Dezember 2015)

Die warmen Abendstunden auf der Ostalb genützt


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem glatten Durchschuss!?
> Den Ersatzschlauch wolltest du nicht einziehen?


Die Frage ist, was habe ich durchschossen? Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es an der neuen Delle im Felgenhorn durchgezwitschert hat. Und die Sauerei war auch so schon groß genug. Da war dann meine Begeisterung, den Schlamm noch durch Latexmilch zu ergänzen, eher gering.

Ich fange erst gar nicht davon an, welche Bilder einem ne blühende Phantasie so vorsetzt, wenn man alleine nen Nightride fährt.


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Dezember 2015)

yippie, der herbst ist da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (6. Dezember 2015)

Herbst? Bei uns war es fast spätsommerlich heute. Kein Schnee, aber trotzdem - oder deswegen? - schön...


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2015)

Wo der Dude fährt bricht das Eis.


 


 
Schöne Grüße von der Oberbrunnalm


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 442378 Anhang anzeigen 442379
> Wo der Dude fährt bricht das Eis.
> Anhang anzeigen 442381
> Anhang anzeigen 442382
> Schöne Grüße von der Oberbrunnalm



nein, nein... das ist gar nicht nett ... schönste bergfotos sind hier absolut tabu 




besonders, wenn meinereiner daheim radeln muss


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2015)

WIR IM SÜDEN, müssen wir mehr posten, dann können wir auch gerne zusammen losziehen.


----------



## BigJohn (6. Dezember 2015)

Ihr habts gut


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2015)

Habs Dir ja schmackhafts gemacht, nach München ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biberon (6. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> WIR IM SÜDEN, müssen wir mehr posten, dann können wir auch gerne zusammen losziehen.


Genau Chris, machen wir 
bis zur Schneegrenze haben wir es heute nicht geschafft 


 
Dafür Gänseblümchen auf der Wiese


----------



## oli_muenchen (6. Dezember 2015)

Ja, lasst uns mal was zusammen machen


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2015)

Nächsten Samstag aufs Stanser Joch


----------



## Keeper1407 (6. Dezember 2015)

Eichenbühl in Bayern


----------



## hw_doc (6. Dezember 2015)

So tolle Ausblicke hat es bei uns nicht, trotzdem ein Wenig aus dem Großraum Hannover:










Bikerjagd...


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Weil der Optimized GlobalFatbikeDay so schön war, auch hier noch einmal:

@Optimizer weißt in den kommenden Trail ein:




@Der Kokopelli nutzt den Chickenway 




Felsentordurchfahrt:












Die super Verpflegung bei Familie Optimizer 




Kalorien und Alkohol wieder verbrennen:




Bikebergsteigen:




Einer von achtzehn Platten: 




Aussicht bei bestem Kaiserwetter genießen:




Zurück am Ausgangspunkt nach dieser mehr als genialen Tour


----------



## ingmar (7. Dezember 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem letzten Rennen mit dem 9:Zero:7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, ich war auch da mit meinem Mukluk, wir haben vor dem Start kurz gequatscht, dann warst du weg  

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## Girl (7. Dezember 2015)

ingmar schrieb:


> Cool, ich war auch da mit meinem Mukluk, wir haben vor dem Start kurz gequatscht, dann warst du weg
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ingmar



Ich hatte es ein wenig eilig und wollte fix im Ziel sein


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2015)

So, eben nach der Arbeit doch noch aufgerafft und auf den Haustürberg vor Sonnenuntergang hoch. Hat sich defenetiv gelohnt, wenn  man von der Nebelsuppenseite kommt 














G.


----------



## tofino73 (7. Dezember 2015)

Soooneee und kein Schnee weit und breit....





Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (7. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch 2 Fotos von Samstag. Der Trail vom Voldöpp ist teilweise extreme steil


----------



## Bumble (7. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, eben nach der Arbeit doch noch aufgerafft und auf den Haustürberg vor Sonnenuntergang hoch.



Klingt als hättest du um 13:00 schon Schulschluss  Bist du Lehrer ?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Klingt als hättest du um 13:00 schon Schulschluss  Bist du Lehrer ?



Tssss...der frühe Fatbiker sieht die Sonne 
Bin heute schon um 5:13Uhr in der Arbeit aufgeschlagen...plus 9 sind dann 14:13Uhr...plus heimfahren und auf den Berg ist dann bei Sonne noch oben 

G.


----------



## Bumble (7. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin heute schon um 5:13Uhr in der Arbeit aufgeschlagen...plus 9 sind dann 14:13Uhr...plus heimfahren und auf den Berg ist dann bei Sonne noch oben



Hab bei Frühdienst die gleichen Zeiten, schaffs aber dank langem Arbeitsweg trotzdem nie im Hellen hoch zu der Jahreszeit


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Dezember 2015)

unterschiede müssen sein


----------



## Bumble (7. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> unterschiede müssen sein


----------



## mikeonbike (7. Dezember 2015)

backenbremse?    leider kommt auf den fotos nie raus, wie steil es tatsächlich ist....


----------



## loui-w (7. Dezember 2015)

Nikolaustour im Taunus


----------



## Bumble (7. Dezember 2015)

loui-w schrieb:


> Nikolaustour im Taunus



Jetzt wo der Kalender im Druck ist kommst du mit sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Dezember 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> backenbremse?    leider kommt auf den fotos nie raus, wie steil es tatsächlich ist....


Wenn man die schiefen Tannen "gerade schiebt" ist es eigentlich eben...


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Dezember 2015)

Hey, schau mal auf den Stamm, der ist vertikal  Noch steiler kann ich zumindest nicht fahren. Aber das hat ja nix zu bedeuten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


>



Sehr schön!


----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn man die schiefen Tannen "gerade schiebt" ist es eigentlich eben...




Der Stamm ist einigermassen gerade, dann sind das so knapp 40° oder 90%,
dann sieht das vom Fatbike aus praktisch senkrecht aus ...
(Bei mir zumindest ist das so ...)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2015)

Wer saufen kann, kann auch sporteln. Ich hatte es ja versprochen. 
Okay, ein Mann - Ein Wort.
Sonntag ging es los...





Verrückter Haufen...   




_That´s the way i like it _ ... ??




Spiel, Spaß & Spannung...   ...alles dabei.
Klar, wer noch kein Fatbike gefahren ist, der musste erstmal ausgiebig testen.




Ohne Treten geht´s halt nicht. Hier geht´s gerade die alte Sommerskiwiese hoch,..












...runter ging es sachte über die DH-Strecke.




Ebenfalls über ein paar flowige Singletrails








Back @ Home




Schön war´s!


----------



## audis2limo (8. Dezember 2015)

Ne ganze Seite mit Fatten Bildern... TOP!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (8. Dezember 2015)

Samstag zum Global Fatbike Day 2015 mal in der Sandgrube Hellerberge, wir waren zu fünft mit den Fettradln, Martn hat dann die lustigen Pics ;-)


----------



## Fatster (8. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wer saufen kann, kann auch sporteln. Ich hatte es ja versprochen.
> Okay, ein Mann - Ein Wort.
> Sonntag ging es los...
> 
> ...



Und wie viele von denen haben das SALSA gleich mit nach Hause genommen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und wie viele von denen haben das SALSA gleich mit nach Hause genommen?



Bisher niemand.  ..glaube ich.


----------



## Fatster (8. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bisher niemand.  ..glaube ich.



OK, dann formuliere ich meine Frage um:
Wie viele von denen hast du auf's FatBike fahren so angefixt, dass die die nächsten Tage eines bestellen werden?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> OK, dann formuliere ich meine Frage um:
> Wie viele von denen hast du auf's FatBike fahren so angefixt, dass die die nächsten Tage eines bestellen werden?



Hatte dich schon verstanden. 
Bisher niemand.
Aber das waren auch nur die Kumpels und die Lauftruppe vom Besitzer/Inhaber der Bikestation. War eine kleine Eröffnungstour.
Aber es geht auch nicht um den Verkauf der Räder, eher um ein paar kleine geführte Touren und Leihbikes.
--Demnächst an passender Stelle mal ausführlich mehr dazu.--

Das ist ein Kumpel von mir und ich habe mich halt um die Räder gekümmert.


----------



## wj500 (8. Dezember 2015)

Am global Fatbike Day mit Beiwagen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2015)

Normalerweise würde ich das Foto mit dem Rad jetzt net hier posten, aber da es ganz schön ist (glaub ich) und es eine Positionierungsrunde für eine richtige Fatitour war, mach ichs doch 
Mußte die Runde aber sowieso wegen einer unüberlegten Bachdurchfahrt dann unerledigt abbrechen

Das im Hintergrund ist der höchste Berg im Steinwald mit 946m, vom Fichtelgebirge rüberfotographiert...nur mal so 







G.


----------



## hw_doc (8. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wer saufen kann, kann auch sporteln. Ich hatte es ja versprochen.
> Okay, ein Mann - Ein Wort.
> Sonntag ging es los...
> 
> ...



Ja, in der Lichstimmung passen die knallige Farben auch gut!

Und dürfen die Bremsen bleiben?


----------



## oli_muenchen (9. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich das Foto mit dem Rad jetzt net hier posten, aber da es ganz schön ist (glaub ich) und es eine Positionierungsrunde für eine richtige Fatitour war, mach ichs doch
> Mußte die Runde aber sowieso wegen einer unüberlegten Bachdurchfahrt dann unerledigt abbrechen
> 
> Das im Hintergrund ist der höchste Berg im Steinwald mit 946m, vom Fichtelgebirge rüberfotographiert...nur mal so
> ...


Der Berg wird mit dem Inhalt des Hängers total unwichtig.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch Bilder von meiner GFBD-Early-Morning-Tour (früher hies es Nikolausfahrt ;-)     [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (9. Dezember 2015)

Heute wieder mal alleine auf den linzer Hausberg..... deshalb Zeit um zu fotografieren...



 

 

 

 
keine Wanderer... herrliche Trailbedingungen...
Wenns nur nicht so nebelig gewesen wär...
aber man kann nicht alles haben..


War auch de erste Ausfahrt mit Flats am Fatbike... noch ein bissl dran gewöhnen, dann dürfens zumindest übern Winter draufbleiben 

Und jetzt ein Bier...


----------



## Fatster (9. Dezember 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> War auch de erste Ausfahrt mit *Flats* am Fatbike... noch ein bissl dran gewöhnen, dann dürfens zumindest übern Winter draufbleiben
> 
> Und jetzt ein Bier...



HimmiHerrgottSakramentGreizGruzifixHallelujahmileckstamOasch*ScheißGlumpverreckts*


----------



## testvehicle (11. Dezember 2015)

Das erste mal.....

Auf nem Fatty unterwegs. (Strausberger Wald)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Passende Schuh zum Rad





Das aller erste Kommentar war "ausm Weg da kommtn Panzer"


----------



## honkori (11. Dezember 2015)

Een "naturbelassenes" Fatty, unsere haben sich im laufe der Zeit verfärbt. 





Welcome 

ciiaooo


----------



## testvehicle (11. Dezember 2015)

[/QUOTE]


honkori schrieb:


> Een "naturbelassenes" Fatty, unsere haben sich im laufe der Zeit verfärbt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt noch.... oliv favorisiere ich sehr 

Anderer Sattel muss rauf, spüre Muskeln von den ich vorher nicht mal wusste das ich sie habe. Und diese Griffe(Schaumstoff????) sind auch nicht unbedingt mein `Fall.

Da ich im Internet kaum was über Dynamics gefunden habe, ausser ein Identisches Bike von Diamant F3.....Sind beide verwand miteinander ?

Gruss Svenne


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Dezember 2015)

testvehicle schrieb:


> Das aller erste Kommentar war "ausm Weg da kommtn Panzer"


Gehört hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-kommentare-von-fussgaengern.699718/
Willkommen im Kreis der Dickbereiften!


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2015)

testvehicle schrieb:


>



Sehr schick für son popliges Großhändler Serien-Fatty 

Und irgendwie steh ich immer noch total auf die Optik mit den fetten 100mm Felgen 
Leider is das nix für meinen Fahrstil


----------



## muschi (11. Dezember 2015)

Das sind die Momente während eines Fotoshootings die später eigentlich keiner sieht.


----------



## muschi (11. Dezember 2015)

Und das wenn der Laiendarsteller merkt, gleicht läuft was schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (11. Dezember 2015)

Was man schon daran erkennt, dass ZWEI Finger die Bremse betätigen


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Dezember 2015)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Was man schon daran erkennt, dass ZWEI Finger die Bremse betätigen


Und? Wie schauts jetzt bei dir Fatbiketechnisch aus? Hast du (umgangssprachlich) die Finger am Gas oder auch an der Bremse??


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Und das wenn der Laiendarsteller merkt, gleicht läuft was schief.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 443708


ohoh, der angsterfüllte Blick 

Lebst noch ?


----------



## muschi (11. Dezember 2015)

Ja nach drei erfolgreichen Versuchen wollte ich mein Glück nicht weiter herausfordern.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2015)

Die hose macht mir mehr angst.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Dezember 2015)

Die Hose hat mich auch an was erinnert: Die Haltung ist wahrlich noch nicht so elegant, aber daran kann man ja arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die hose macht mir mehr angst.


Stelle dich net so an, das is halt ne moderne Skifliegerhose, du hast ja mal sowas von keine Ahnung


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Dezember 2015)

Und hier dann der passende Helm.


----------



## gewichtheber (11. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und? Wie schauts jetzt bei dir Fatbiketechnisch aus? Hast du (umgangssprachlich) die Finger am Gas oder auch an der Bremse??



Ich glaube, da könnten hier nächste Woche schon die ersten Bilder auftauchen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2015)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da könnten hier nächste Woche schon die ersten Bilder auftauchen


Aha...


----------



## audis2limo (12. Dezember 2015)

bin gestern auch wieder ein paar Meter gekurbelt...


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Dezember 2015)

Bei dem Wetter Heute musste ich einfach raus 
Auf die Alpe Mittelberg im Steigbachtal bei Immenstadt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2015)

und bei uns hat es +10°......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Stimmung auf den Bildern!


----------



## hoodride (13. Dezember 2015)

Zwei Worte reichen, 

LEIDER GEIL

@dadsi alles richtig gemacht


----------



## michi3 (13. Dezember 2015)

@hoodride 
und wie ist das fette Argon geiler, mit oder ohne Pinion/Gates?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (13. Dezember 2015)

Pinion ist der Hammer, man merkt das Mehrgewicht nicht.
Das Rad ist top, und es geht einfach nix über raw


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Dezember 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Pinion ist der Hammer, man merkt das Mehrgewicht nicht.
> Das Rad ist top, und es geht einfach nix über raw


Deins gefällt mir trotzdem viiieeel besser! Und mit dem Biest hinten passen auch die Reifen rein


----------



## Marcy666 (13. Dezember 2015)

Heute mal bei einer geilen Trail-Tour um Bad Kreuznach das Fat Caad mal richtig ausgetestet


----------



## Skydiver81 (13. Dezember 2015)

@Marcy666 da hast du dir ja die besten wege rausgesucht


----------



## fatbikepeg (13. Dezember 2015)

...uuuuund noch mehr Bilder:

Ich war heute im Volkspark Jungfernheide in Berlin unterwegs. 











*tätschel* 






Oh Fatty... deine Spuren im Saaaaaand. 




















Nach Sonnenuntergang:


----------



## Bumble (13. Dezember 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 444187



Hatte ich recht mit den 120mm  ?


----------



## Bumble (13. Dezember 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Heute mal bei einer geilen Trail-Tour um Bad Kreuznach das Fat Caad mal richtig ausgetestet


Hab so ziemlich alles Geile wiederentdeckt, was wir bei ner BK-Runde auch reinpacken


----------



## Sandro31 (13. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Dezember 2015)

Ums Holzhaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (13. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab so ziemlich alles Geile wiederentdeckt, was wir bei ner BK-Runde auch reinpacken





Skydiver81 schrieb:


> @Marcy666 da hast du dir ja die besten wege rausgesucht




Jap, versuchen immer soviel wie möglich in eine Tour zu Packen, 
heute waren es rund 35 Km / 1350 Hm (haben ja auch nicht von allen Trails Fotos gemacht)  

... die Abfahrt von der Gans ins Huttental ist leider noch immer gesperrt 
... Birkerhof Trail, Lemberg und Rotenfels Richtung Kautzenburg waren heute auch nicht dabei 

Die Trails um KH sind einfach MEGA   
sind regelmäßig dort, ist ja quasi um die Ecke


----------



## Sandro31 (13. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ums Holzhaus?


Genau,musste ich aber erstmal hinfahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Heute mal bei einer geilen Trail-Tour um Bad Kreuznach das Fat Caad mal richtig ausgetestet


Test-/Leihrad oder Deins?
Ersatz für das KTM?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Test-/Leihrad oder Deins?
> Ersatz für das KTM?


Du kriegst ja gar nix mit


----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> 35 Km / 1350 Hm
> Anhang anzeigen 444364



⦰ HF 97 

Nennt man das "austrainiert" oder geht nur die Knopfbatterie vom HF Gurt zur Neige ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Du kriegst ja gar nix mit



Wenig im Forum z.Zt. 
Aktuell fängt die Stimmung hier in diversen Ecken wieder an zu kippen und mich nervt das.
Gerade in der 29er Ecke wieder erlebt.
Wie jedes Jahr halt -  ein saisonales Stimmungstief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Dezember 2015)

heute auch mal wieder das grüne Dickerle auf die Hausrunde ausgeführt




shit-happens..... 
hat doch glatt einer eine fiese Wurzel in meinem Lieblingsanleger unterm Laub versteckt.....


----------



## Marcy666 (13. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> ⦰ HF 97
> 
> Nennt man das "austrainiert" oder geht nur die Knopfbatterie vom HF Gurt zur Neige ?



ich denke Batterie geht zur Neige, war ein paar mal 'klinisch tot' hatte keinen Puls mehr 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Test-/Leihrad oder Deins?
> Ersatz für das KTM?



Ist meins, KTM und 601 sind verkauft ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenig im Forum z.Zt.
> Aktuell fängt die Stimmung hier in diversen Ecken wieder an zu kippen und mich nervt das.
> Gerade in der 29er Ecke wieder erlebt.
> *Wie jedes Jahr halt -  ein saisonales Stimmungstief.*



Da kannze nur eins machen.....rausfahren!


----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> ich denke Batterie geht zur Neige, war ein paar mal 'klinisch tot' hat keinen Puls mehr



Das beruhigt mich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da kannze nur eins machen.....rausfahren!


Ich meinte damit nicht mich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit nicht mich.


Ich schon. Ist immer gut, sich von _virtueller Realität_ frei machen zu können. Jederzeit.


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Dezember 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Heute mal bei einer geilen Trail-Tour um Bad Kreuznach das Fat Caad mal richtig ausgetestet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 444263 Anhang anzeigen 444264 Anhang anzeigen 444265 Anhang anzeigen 444266 Anhang anzeigen 444267 Anhang anzeigen 444268 Anhang anzeigen 444269 Anhang anzeigen 444270 Anhang anzeigen 444271 Anhang anzeigen 444272 Anhang anzeigen 444274 Anhang anzeigen 444275 Anhang anzeigen 444276 Anhang anzeigen 444277 Anhang anzeigen 444278 Anhang anzeigen 444279


Das Bike finde ich echt geil. Was wiegt die Karre?


----------



## Marcy666 (13. Dezember 2015)

Komplett 13,85 kg ...


----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Komplett 13,85 kg ...



Bisserl zu leicht für'n Aluhardtail ....
Beim ICT hättest Du mehr für's Geld bekommen ...


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Dezember 2015)

es war mal wieder sehr früh...







morgenrot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2015)

Bei den Bildern von MikeOnBike erschrecke ich immer kurz und denke, ah, da ist der Säntis, ....


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab so ziemlich alles Geile wiederentdeckt, was wir bei ner BK-Runde auch reinpacken



Ist ne coole Gegend, hatte dort auch schon das Vergnügen


----------



## Girl (14. Dezember 2015)

Wie schafft Ihr es das Eure Räder immer so sauber auf den Bildern sind?
Meins ist immer gleich eingesaut.





Ich muss noch mehr solcher Stellen finden.


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Dezember 2015)

man muss eben vorsichtig um den Dreck herum zirkeln. Aber das erfordert einiges an Geschick und vor allem Zeit. Aber mit etwas Übung kann das wirklich jeder lernen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Dezember 2015)

Oder man sucht sich ne Tour im Schnee , da wird das Radel sogar noch richtig sauber


----------



## dukestah (14. Dezember 2015)

seit pinion und gates riemen mache ich mir punkto schmutz keinen kopf mehr, im gegenteil, meine touren werden fatbike-optimiert 
hier ist es durch vorherige 'pfützen' sogar wieder etwas sauberer geworden, teilweise stand das wasser über tretlagerhöhe...


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2015)

@ dukestah Conti macht riemen die fast keine Vorspannung brauchen _(nur so mal nebenbei erwähnt)_
__


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2015)

Liebäugle ja auch mit einem Riemenfatbike, würde aber wieder Gates nehmen. 
Ist bewährt, funktioniert und die Vorspannung ist sowas von irrelevant.

G.


----------



## -zor- (14. Dezember 2015)

schöne Brandenburg Runde.... endlich Weihnachtsurlaub, da kommt man mal zu einer Runde im hellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Liebäugle ja auch mit einem Riemenfatbike, würde aber wieder Gates nehmen.
> Ist bewährt, funktioniert und die Vorspannung ist sowas von irrelevant.
> 
> G.


mag irrelevant sein beim System was 100% Linear abgestimmt ist, aber das ist alles Theorie.


----------



## michi3 (14. Dezember 2015)

@LB Jörg 
an welchen Rahmen denkst du, Nicolai oder was anderes?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> an welchen Rahmen denkst du, Nicolai oder was anderes?



Wenn Ht dann ein Nicolai Pinion, weil Flow und Tunderbeist passen ja rein.
Andererseits hätte ich als Zweitfäti schon gerne ein Fully. Aber die Auswahl ist recht beschränkt, besonders mit Riemen 
Beim Fully würden mir auch 4.0er Van Helga reichen. Mein Traum wäre ja ein 120mm Pinion Ion Fat mit der 120-140mm Foxgabel 
Könnten sie ruhig mal machen...für komische Geos mit Pinion haben sie ja auch Zeit 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> @ dukestah Conti macht riemen die fast keine Vorspannung brauchen _(nur so mal nebenbei erwähnt)_
> __



Der Gates braucht mit den großen 39er Riemenrädern, die am Pinion Fätie ja nötig sind, auch keine Spannung...
Der muss auf 32er Rädern schon nicht gespannt sein und darf draufhängen wie ein altes Wäscheseil


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn Ht dann ein Nicolai Pinion, weil Flow und Tunderbeist passen ja rein.
> Andererseits hätte ich als Zweitfäti schon gerne ein Fully. Aber die Auswahl ist recht beschränkt, besonders mit Riemen
> Beim Fully würden mir auch 4.0er Van Helga reichen.


Van Helga hört sich nicht nach Tuntenbiest an, oder wie?


----------



## wj500 (14. Dezember 2015)

Sonntag im Trueben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (15. Dezember 2015)

Kleiner Nightride mit ICT und WO.


----------



## Riffer (15. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn Ht dann ein Nicolai Pinion, weil Flow und Tunderbeist passen ja rein.
> Andererseits hätte ich als Zweitfäti schon gerne ein Fully. Aber die Auswahl ist recht beschränkt, besonders mit Riemen
> Beim Fully würden mir auch 4.0er Van Helga reichen. Mein Traum wäre ja ein 120mm Pinion Ion Fat mit der 120-140mm Foxgabel
> Könnten sie ruhig mal machen...für komische Geos mit Pinion haben sie ja auch Zeit
> ...


 
Ich bin ja vorher kein Fatbike-HT gefahren, aber meine Erfahrungen mit dem Bucksaw sind dermaßen spaßbeladen, dass ich dieses "auch" ohne Riemen sehr empfehlen kann. Ich weiß nicht, ob man das sinnvoll hinkriegt, und Pinion hat es ja auch nicht, nur funktioniert es traumhaft und die Geo ist ein Wahnsinn.


----------



## dukestah (15. Dezember 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Der Gates braucht mit den großen 39er Riemenrädern, die am Pinion Fätie ja nötig sind, auch keine Spannung...
> Der muss auf 32er Rädern schon nicht gespannt sein und darf draufhängen wie ein altes Wäscheseil


ohne jetzt den bilder thread zu zerquatschen, aber ganz so einfach ist das auch wieder nicht. sicherlich ist gates cdx sehr tolerant und benötigt nicht unbedingt eine korrekte spannung, aber es macht das system wesentlich robuster und verschleißärmer. riemenlinie ist sowieso wichtig, wie auch bei der kette, und ein zu loser riemen neigt vorallem im groben gelände genauso zum wackeln wie ne lose kette. dadurch wird die zentrierung stärker beansprucht und der riemen arbeitet sich in seiner führung aus. ist er zu lose springt er auch runter oder wird z.b. durch äste, unterholz, sträucher auch runter gehebelt. desweiteren wird die selbstreinigung des systems negativ beeinflusst und gerade im winter kann es passieren, dass vereisungen auf den riemenrädern entstehen, die dann mangels spannung zum riemenrutschen führen können bzw nicht weggedrückt werden.


----------



## -zor- (15. Dezember 2015)

Schlammschlacht Döberitzerheide...


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Dezember 2015)

Aha, Sielmanns Naturlandschaft Döberitzer Heide... da muss ich dann wohl auch mal mit dem Fatty hin.


----------



## loui-w (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Schlammpaddel-Saison ist eröffnet


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja vorher kein Fatbike-HT gefahren, aber meine Erfahrungen mit dem Bucksaw sind dermaßen spaßbeladen, dass ich dieses "auch" ohne Riemen sehr empfehlen kann. Ich weiß nicht, ob man das sinnvoll hinkriegt, und Pinion hat es ja auch nicht, nur funktioniert es traumhaft und die Geo ist ein Wahnsinn.



Das Bucksaw wäre ansich, wenn ohne Riemen, mein Favorit.
Aber es hat ein Ausschlußkriterium, die Vecnum paßt net rein und die ist ein muß 

So das ich da nommal Antworten durft, extra heut ein paar Landschaftsaufnahmen auf den üblichen Trails gemacht.

































G.


----------



## -zor- (15. Dezember 2015)

schöne Gegend und tolle Bilder


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2015)

Tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Dezember 2015)

Hübsche Steine. Wo genau isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2015)

Fichtelgebirge, hier gibts nuuur Steine 

G.


----------



## Fatster (15. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ... ein paar Landschaftsaufnahmen auf den üblichen Trails gemacht.



 Allllter, auf deinen "üblichen Trails" würd ich sowas von "wie üblich" Kopf voraus im Erdreich stecken.
Ich glaub, ich fahr wieder Rennrad!


----------



## loui-w (16. Dezember 2015)

Ein Foto von mir ist in der Auswahl zum FdT gelandet. Wenn jemand einen Stern loswerden möchte, ich nehme ihn gerne,  danke.
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1937298?in=potdPool


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Dezember 2015)

Erledigt


----------



## michi3 (16. Dezember 2015)

Mir ist grad echt zu kalt, daher ein altes Sommerbild


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Allllter, auf deinen "üblichen Trails" würd ich sowas von "wie üblich" Kopf voraus im Erdreich stecken.
> Ich glaub, ich fahr wieder Rennrad!



Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist, beim ersten Mal halt bei Trockenheit probieren 

G.


----------



## skaster (16. Dezember 2015)

loui-w schrieb:


> Ein Foto von mir ist in der Auswahl zum FdT gelandet. Wenn jemand einen Stern loswerden möchte, ich nehme ihn gerne,  danke.
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1937298?in=potdPool


Motiv gefällt, aber ISO 6400  ist schon arg verrauscht.
Egal, hast ein Sternchen bekommen


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Dezember 2015)

Sehr geiles Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (16. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist, beim ersten Mal halt bei Trockenheit probieren
> 
> G.



... ach sooo, na dann!  Aber ich denke, ich würds wenn, dann nur versuchen, wenn Du 'n IKEA Bällebad da unten aufstellst  

... alternativ ginge auch ne Baywatch-Ersthelfer*in!! *


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... alternativ ginge auch ne Baywatch-Ersthelfer*in!! *


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Dezember 2015)

Super 

Da fällt er auch weich


----------



## Fatster (16. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Super
> 
> Da fällt er auch weich



OK, OK, ihr habt gewonnen  ... ich nehm das Bällebad


----------



## lucie (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> OK, OK, ihr habt gewonnen  ... ich nehm das Bällebad



Auf der Strandschönheit wärst Du auf alle Fälle weicher gelegen als da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. Dezember 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> heute auch mal wieder das grüne Dickerle auf die Hausrunde ausgeführt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben uns nicht mit irgendwas abgesprochen, oder?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Dezember 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wir haben uns nicht mit irgendwas abgesprochen, oder?


???
wegen ?


----------



## hw_doc (16. Dezember 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ???
> wegen ?



Faabe!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Dezember 2015)

da bin ich von ganz allein drauf gekommen 
und drei Tage bevor mein farbiger Rahmen zurück kam, tauchte hier ein anderes grünes Fatty auf (das mit dem Gecko)


----------



## simonjoscha (17. Dezember 2015)

Geht 29+ hier als Fatbike durch...?
Neulich in Seltjarnes (Reykjavik)


----------



## fatbikepeg (17. Dezember 2015)

Nee, sorry, mein Süßer, da biste hier falsch.


----------



## Der_Christopher (17. Dezember 2015)

simonjoscha schrieb:


> Geht 29+ hier als Fatbike durch...?


In der 29er Abteilung gibbet einen passenden 29+ Thread für dein Krampus.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29-gallery-und-tech-thread.714487/


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2015)

simonjoscha schrieb:


> Geht 29+ hier als Fatbike durch...?
> Neulich in Seltjarnes (Reykjavik)



Wenns Plus ist natürlich schon, seh ich auf dem bild aber irgendwie nix von


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Dezember 2015)

du meinst sowas 

26x2.25 nobby nic vs. 29x3 knard...


----------



## zoomer (17. Dezember 2015)

Der Nobby Nick ist aber falsch rum.

Steht zwar auf meinen falsch herum drauf, aber vorne auf jeden Fall falsch,
und selbst hinten fahre ich ihn auch "richtig" rum, weil er sonst unmöglich
zu fahren war. Bricht beim Bremsen seitlich aus und ist auch so immer
von Steinen seitlich runtergerutscht.
"Richtig" rum ein ganz unauffälliger Reifen.

(Nur meine Meinung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (17. Dezember 2015)

keine ahnung, ist das rad von der nachbarin. solche pellen bin ich nie gefahren - zu schwer und zu langsam...


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Dezember 2015)

Heute vor einem Jahr lag sogar bei uns ein wenig Schnee, aber nun trotz Urlaub Fehlanzeige .
Dafür bei 12° mal wieder etwas Zeit das Mooni auf einem längeren Stück auszuführen 





Abseits von zu Hause habe ich sogar ein paar Biberspuren entdeckt ...




.... ich tippe mal auf den ratzefatze Biber


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde , dass sieht eher so aus , als ob Du da mit Deinen Reifen eine Schneise durch den Baum gezogen hast


----------



## wj500 (17. Dezember 2015)

Vorhin am Glatzenstein.


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. Dezember 2015)

Gestern habe ich mal den Grund des Sylvensteinspeichers erkundet. Das Wetter war miserabel, aber es war eine tolle Aktion.
Angefixt war ich durch das großartige Video von Colin Stewart. Das Wetter war nur ein bisschen (...) schlechter, als ich hoch gefahren bin...


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Dezember 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Vorhin am Glatzenstein.


Erkennt man schon an der braunen Umgebung.


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Dezember 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mal den Grund des Sylvensteinspeichers erkundet. Das Wetter war miserabel, aber es war eine tolle Aktion.
> Angefixt war ich durch das großartige Video von Colin Stewart. Das Wetter war nur ein bisschen (...) schlechter, als ich hoch gefahren bin...


Einfach eine geile Gegend um den Speicher, egal bei welchen Wetter, Klasse Fotos


----------



## simonjoscha (18. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenns Plus ist natürlich schon, seh ich auf dem bild aber irgendwie nix von



Das ist der 3.0" Knard auf den Felgen. Hab mir aber - zugegebenermaßen - auch bereits gedacht, dass es im Vergleich zu den anderen hier gezeigten recht dürr aussieht


----------



## audis2limo (18. Dezember 2015)

Heute habe ich das neue Schutzblech hinten ausprobiert. Was soll ich sagen. TOP! der Rücken ist fast sauber, nur ein paar Spritzer. 














dann habe ich mitten im Wald noch einen LOST PLACE gefunden. Sind Reste einer alten Förderanlage an einer Schiefergrube .... 







Nur am Spritzschutz vorne muss ich noch was machen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Dezember 2015)

simonjoscha schrieb:


> Geht 29+ hier als Fatbike durch...?
> Neulich in Seltjarnes (Reykjavik)



Dein Radel ist zwar etwas schmalbrüstig 

Aber Island mit dem Fatbike ist ein Traum von mir


----------



## ufp (18. Dezember 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Heute habe ich das neue Schutzblech hinten ausprobiert.


Das Felt gefällt mir recht gut.
Aber der "Kotflügel"  ist eine Wucht. Echt mächtig. Wirk wie ein Manta Rochen .


----------



## wj500 (19. Dezember 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Aber der "Kotflügel"  ist eine Wucht. Echt mächtig. Wirk wie ein Manta Rochen .


Hmm, ich hab auch nen Satz Schlammabweiser von Dave Dingens.
Hilft schon. Merkt man auch wie gestern als ich das hintere Blech meinem Sohn geliehen hab
und wir zusammen gefahren sind.
Aber bescheuert schaut das schon aus mit den beiden Flügeln vorne und hinten.
Werde jetzt aber noch nen Satz bestellen...
Gruß
  Jürgen


----------



## wj500 (19. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Erkennt man schon an der braunen Umgebung.


Dachte schon am speziellen Grünton der vermosten Steine.


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte zwei schlechte Wochen hinter mir....nur Überstunden, Überstunden, Überstunden und keine Zeit zum Biken.
Heut morgen einfach den Rucksack gepackt, Stativ und Kamera mitgenommen und am Lieblingsspielplatz ein paar Clips gedreht.
Befreiend!!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. Dezember 2015)

Von wegen ich hab dicke Reifen am Rad!




Und die Rollerfraktion kommt auch langsam auf den fatten Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2015)

JUMP!!!!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Dezember 2015)

Entspannungsride heute 



​


----------



## Boa-P (19. Dezember 2015)

Heute bei uns in Wald unterwegs gewesen bei besten Wetter


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Dezember 2015)

Edit sagt "hier stand Quatsch...."


----------



## Marcy666 (19. Dezember 2015)

mit dem Fat Caad noch schnell 'ne Runde gedreht, morgen sollten die ersten 200km damit voll werden


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Dezember 2015)

Rotmooshütte - Hämmermoostrail - Bike and Hike auf den Schönberg


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Heute habe ich das neue Schutzblech hinten ausprobiert.
> Nur am Spritzschutz vorne muss ich noch was machen..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 445587



Hui, das SAMS. Ich wünsch mir was, ich wünsch mir was!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 445832
> Rotmooshütte - Hämmermoostrail - Bike and Hike auf den Schönberg


Da schaut der Dude ganz schön neidig.


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2015)

Treppe verschissen heute.....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Treppe verschissen heute.....


das machen wir mal zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2015)

Besser feig als tot.


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> das machen wir mal zusammen


da will ich mit


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem Flowbeist klappt das..... 


Edith: Zuerst wollte ich schreiben:
Mit dem Flowbeist haut das hin


----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich habs in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages geschafft! Würde mich über ein paar Sternchen sehr freuen:


----------



## Alex0303 (20. Dezember 2015)

Die Treppe schaut interessant aus


----------



## fatbikepeg (20. Dezember 2015)

Sagt bescheid, wenn ihr mit der Treppe nicht zurechtkommt. Ich plätte die euch so, dass auch ihr es schafft.


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Dezember 2015)

Moin,

was macht man bei solchen Temperaturen? Richtig ab an Strand . Mit einem tollen Sonnenaufgang ward das nix heut,





dafür schien das Licht des Warnemünder Leuchtturm noch ...





Blick nach Dänemark ...





Strandsand ist bekanntlich kein Dreck 
Wegen ablandigen Windes war der Strand von Warnemünde bis Heiligendamm komplett und ohne nasse Füße befahrbar. Stellenweise gab's regelrecht "befestigte" Fahrstreifen am Strand.





Zurück ging's oben auf der Steilküste entlang wieder nach Warnemünde dem 2. Frühstück entgegen.
Schönen Sonntag .....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Dezember 2015)

Oh danke für die Bilder


----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2015)

Den 4.Advent auf dem Bike verbracht...



Los ging es mit der Runde um den Stausee...


Dann mit Blick auf dem See, herrlich...


Einen schönen Trail entdeckt...


Der Dude braucht sich wahrlich nicht zu verstecken... 

Schönen 4.Advent euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. Dezember 2015)

Kurze Adventsrunde auf den Berg die Sonne suchen


----------



## Fatster (20. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 445823 Anhang anzeigen 445824 Anhang anzeigen 445826 Anhang anzeigen 445827 Anhang anzeigen 445828 Anhang anzeigen 445829 Anhang anzeigen 445830 Anhang anzeigen 445831 Anhang anzeigen 445832
> Rotmooshütte - Hämmermoostrail - Bike and Hike auf den Schönberg



..i laik dia Buildln scho, oba wüdawüllig, woast scho!


----------



## Fatster (20. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Treppe verschissen heute.....



Hömma, wollnwa nich ZUSAMMEN aufs Rennrad umsteigen?


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Dezember 2015)

Have mercy, aber bin noch weihnachtsfeiergeschädigt.
Der ICT freut sich aber schon aufd Hüttn.


----------



## Fatster (20. Dezember 2015)

Nach einer extrem geilen - weil saumäßig dreckigen - FatBike Trailtour gestern, hab ich heute auf semifettem Untersatz versucht, dem @franky2222 zu folgen .. dass Dackelschneider-Karin von hinten gedrückt hat, hat die Sache nicht leichter gemacht  doch bevor mir das Laktat zu den Ohren raus kam, konnte ich sie zu einem ca. 23,7 sekündigen Fotostop überreden


----------



## Der_Christopher (20. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nach einer extrem geilen - weil saumäßig dreckigen - FatBike Trailtour gestern, hab ich heute auf semifettem Untersatz versucht, dem @franky2222 zu folgen .. dass Dackelschneider-Karin von hinten gedrückt hat, hat die Sache nicht leichter gemacht  doch bevor mir das Laktat zu den Ohren raus kam, konnte ich sie zu einem ca. 23,7 sekündigen Fotostop überreden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 445965


Bist wieder mit Klickies gefahren? So wird das nichts. Üben, Üben, Üben


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Dezember 2015)

Heute auf der Suche nach Schnee 



 

 



Viel Schnee hab ich nicht mehr gefunden , aber dafür das eine oder andere Bier


----------



## lucie (20. Dezember 2015)

Keine fette Schneedecke, dafür dicker, nasser Laubteppich...


----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2015)

... war auch da 





Sonnenfleckenjagen


----------



## michi3 (20. Dezember 2015)

Heute fette Nassnebelbatzleckmichisdesgeil Runde gedreht...


----------



## [email protected] (20. Dezember 2015)

Heute am Schliersee. Sogar das Entenvolk interessiert sich für das Rad






 


[email protected]


----------



## Fatster (20. Dezember 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... war auch da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du dir aus @Optimizer s altem Trikot Stulpen gemacht?


----------



## Fatster (20. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Bist wieder mit Klickies gefahren? So wird das nichts. Üben, Üben, Üben



Sitzt Du wieder ohne Brille am Rechner? So ist das nichts. Aufsetzen, aufsetzen, aufsetzen!!


----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2015)

@Fatster

Nee, die sind orijinal so 

... wobei das Trikot auch sehr geil ist


----------



## aju (20. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> da will ich mit


Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (20. Dezember 2015)

WWW: Wiedereinmal im WW (Wiener Wald) unterwegs:


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Dezember 2015)

Gut gemacht


----------



## Fatster (20. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> da will ich mit



Ich organisier dann die Baywatch-Nixe und ihre nicht ganz so fesche ältere Schwester für euch beide ...  ... Bällebäder sind ausverkauft!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Treppe verschissen heute.....



Ja wenn schoh denn schoh...wenns schoh net klappt, dann keine halben Sachen sondern richtig net 

Ganz schön was los heute gewesen...unsereins war nur an Fichtelausläuferschrägen neue Trails suchen 












G.


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2015)

@LB Jörg 
Hehe, scheens Stoppie Bildla worn


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2015)

Na zum Glück haste wirklich gestoppt 

G.


----------



## Peng999 (20. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> da will ich mit



Ich auch !


----------



## Riffer (21. Dezember 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> WWW: Wiedereinmal im WW (Wiener Wald) unterwegs:
> Anhang anzeigen 446011
> Anhang anzeigen 446014


 Wo wir unlängst waren - Jubiläumswarte-Nähe?


----------



## ufp (21. Dezember 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Wo wir unlängst waren - Jubiläumswarte-Nähe?


Ja, aber unterhalb. Richtung Rosental Siedlung - Johann-Staud-Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2015)

Bei bestem Frühlingswetter gestern losgezogen:


Vielen Dank an @Optimizer bei der Problemlösung der Videobearbeitung


----------



## wtb_rider (21. Dezember 2015)

das sieht sehr nach Spass aus....da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## zoomer (21. Dezember 2015)

Geschmeidig gefahren.
Feste Kamera ist so viel schöner als POV Gewackel


----------



## Peng999 (21. Dezember 2015)

Und saugute Musik dazu !


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2015)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Und saugute Musik dazu !



Eigentlich hab ich den falschen Titel von Hans Zimmer ausgewählt


----------



## audis2limo (21. Dezember 2015)

Heute habe ich mich 2 x gelegt, und musste feststellen, dass die Schwalbe schnell an Ihre Grenzen kommen... 















20 x probiert, bis es mit den Selbstauslöser funktioniert hat....









War ein schöner Ride heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2015)

Heute unterwegs mit _Dudie_ in heimischen Gefilden und interessanten Begegnungen und Eindrücken. Wer mehr lesen möchte, wird hier fündig:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatb...fahrungsaustausch.753820/page-7#post-13458656

Es muss ja nicht alles immer doppelt und dreifach gepostet werden.


----------



## Mr_Slow (21. Dezember 2015)

Vor kurzem, mit dem Mobster den Elbstrand unsicher gemacht.


----------



## oli_muenchen (22. Dezember 2015)

Ungewöhnlicher Ort für die Rahmentasche.


----------



## Girl (22. Dezember 2015)

Aber logisch da sie so der Trinkflasche nicht im Weg ist


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Dezember 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlicher Ort für die Rahmentasche.



Ich finde, das ist noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Mr_Slow (22. Dezember 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlicher Ort für die Rahmentasche.


Wie schon festgestellt wurde, passt sie sonst nicht oder es gibt keine Trinkflasche.
Die Tasche ist wirklich super, so fällt beim öffnen allerdings die hälfte raus.


----------



## hw_doc (22. Dezember 2015)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Wie schon festgestellt wurde, passt sie sonst nicht oder es gibt keine Trinkflasche.
> Die Tasche ist wirklich super, so fällt beim öffnen allerdings die hälfte raus.



Ich würde zu einem Halter mit seitlicher Entnahme greifen, bspw. den BBB Seidecage - oder was von Cube. Sollte es auch in passendem Grün geben.
Irgendwas stimmt mit der Bremsleitung der VR-Bremse noch nicht...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2015)

Zur Hochkanttasche, glaub einen Nachteil gibts da auch noch. 
Schiebe mein Blizzi gerade aus der Garage um in den Wald zu fahren zum Christbaum holen...puhh...so dreckig hatte ich die Fahrt von der Weihnachtsfeier nach Hause garnet in Erinnerung. Mußt ich doch erstmal die Kette ölen  Da würde sich an der Hochkanttasche noch mehr Nässe sammeln.






G.


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußt ich doch erstmal die Kette ölen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass dir gesagt sein: Die Kette ölt man nicht, die fettet man 

Hat mir mal ein schlauer Mensch erklärt


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Lass dir gesagt sein: Die Kette ölt man nicht, die fettet man
> 
> Hat mir mal ein schlauer Mensch erklärt



Aber dann bestimmt nur beim Fettbike 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Slow (22. Dezember 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich würde zu einem Halter mit seitlicher Entnahme greifen, bspw. den BBB Seidecage - oder was von Cube. Sollte es auch in passendem Grün geben.
> Irgendwas stimmt mit der Bremsleitung der VR-Bremse noch nicht...


Danke für den Tipp mit dem Trinkflaschenhalter und ja, die Bremsleitung sieht wirklich merkwürdig aus 
Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild zur Hand wie es sein müßte, VR-Bremse muß aber nach rechts.






Das sieht ja wirklich grausig aus was der Fahrrad-Händler da gemacht hat


----------



## denkbrett (22. Dezember 2015)

sieht ein bisschen kurz aus


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Dezember 2015)

Die liebe Frau  beim Friseur, Urlaub, seit gestern Abend Regen und wunderbar präparierte Wege ....





kurzum, ideale Bedingungen für's Moonlander .


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2015)

Warum legste zumindest die für hinten net einfach ums Steuerrohr rum?

G.


----------



## wj500 (22. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ..puhh...so dreckig hatte ich die Fahrt....



ab unter den Kärcher. Aber zackig. Du Ferkel!


----------



## zoomer (22. Dezember 2015)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> ja, die Bremsleitung sieht wirklich merkwürdig aus
> Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild zur Hand wie es sein müßte, VR-Bremse muß aber nach rechts.



Das ist echt ein graus als Rechtsbremser. Ich weiss gar nicht wie die Engländer das hinbekommen,
die kriegen doch sicher keine anderen Zugaufnahmen.
Ich hab halt gerne wenigstens alle Züge gleich. Entweder vor dem Steuerrohr (falls die Zughalter
weit vorne sind) oder alle ums Steuerrohr herum. Das ist bei der hinteren Bremsleitung immer bescheuert
da da meist kein sinnvoller Seitenwechsel vorgesehen ist. Auch das modernere Bremsleitung hinter der
Gabel rumführen geht nicht mehr und es bleibt ein Zuganschlag übrig.

Ich spiele da an Neurädern immer sehr lange rum um die Möglichkeit zu finden wo man mit den wenigsten
S-Kurven und Rahmenscheuerschutzaufklebern auskommt.
Beim ICT schaut es auf den ersten Blick super sauber aus, ist es aber nicht, der Schaltwerkszug bekommt
Überkreuzseitenwechsel fast einen knick und geht schwer. Beim Fatty schaut es trotz nur 1x10 ganz
bescheuert aus, funktioniert aber .....


Ich hab es übrigens ein ganzes Jahr lang mit Falschrumbremsen versucht - und wieder aufgegeben ...


----------



## wj500 (22. Dezember 2015)

gefährliche Hindernisse spriesen im Weg





da muss man schon wirklich aufpassen mit den zarten Reifen.


----------



## nordstadt (22. Dezember 2015)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Trinkflaschenhalter und ja, die Bremsleitung sieht wirklich merkwürdig aus
> Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild zur Hand wie es sein müßte, VR-Bremse muß aber nach rechts.
> 
> Das sieht ja wirklich grausig aus was der Fahrrad-Händler da gemacht hat



Auf jeden Fall sieht die Leitung verdreht aus. Einmal Bremsgriff lösen und entwirren.


----------



## univega 9 (22. Dezember 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Die liebe Frau  beim Friseur, Urlaub, seit gestern Abend Regen und wunderbar präparierte Wege ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coolen ständer hast du. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2015)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Trinkflaschenhalter und ja, die Bremsleitung sieht wirklich merkwürdig aus
> Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild zur Hand wie es sein müßte, VR-Bremse muß aber nach rechts.
> Das sieht ja wirklich grausig aus was der Fahrrad-Händler da gemacht hat


Auch wenn der VR Bremse nicht Rechts angebracht ist aber hier einen Beispiel wie ich es mache.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Dezember 2015)

Is doch ganz einfach wenn die Leitungen die passende Länge haben...
Canyon lässt da zum Glück genügend Spielraum für RichtigrumVorneBremser


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Is doch ganz einfach wenn die Leitungen die passende Länge haben...
> Canyon lässt da zum Glück genügend Spielraum für RichtigrumVorneBremser



Saso 2.0 ?


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Saso 2.0 ?


Ne des war die 1.0
Aber geiiil aussehen tut se trotzdem... auch wenn se Unfahrbar ist...

Auf das Testen der Fatlab warte ich noch, sollte aber irgendwann in näherer Zukunft so weit sein


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> auch wenn se Unfahrbar ist...



Hätte die echt gern mal ausprobiert, meine 1.0 war ja auch merkwürdig zu fahren damals


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Dezember 2015)

In Südostasien
Werden mittlerweile gerne
Fatbikes vermietet
Und allle haben ihren spass
Kaufen lohnt sich nicht da die luxussteuer richtig draufhaut
Das heisst Radsport ist nur für die Mittelschicht aufwärts  
bestimmt :-(

Gruss in den westen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (23. Dezember 2015)

Vom Reifendruck haben die aber keine Ahnung!


----------



## ufp (23. Dezember 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Vom Reifendruck haben die aber keine Ahnung!


Die fahren (ja nur) auf Asphalt, da passt hoher Luftdruck


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Dezember 2015)

Genau 
War ja auch eine strassenveranstaltung

Bike  For Dad", paying tribute to H.M. the King of Thailand for his 88th birthday


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Dezember 2015)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund





16km hinter mir........noch 10km bis zur Dönerbude


----------



## mikeonbike (23. Dezember 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 446683
> 
> Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund
> 
> ...



zum frühstück??? - du gehörst zu den harten   ...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Dezember 2015)

Das Frühstück wurde in weißer Voraussicht gecancelt


----------



## michi3 (23. Dezember 2015)

Wieder bei bestem Wetter unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Dezember 2015)

Hast Du auch so ein Fahrrad-Modell, bei dem die Reifen nicht so recht am Boden haften bleiben wollen?


----------



## Marcy666 (23. Dezember 2015)

ich sagte zu meiner Frau heute Mittag das ich nur schnell 'ne kleine Runde fahre ...

... naja sie kennt mich ja, mit klein wurde es mal leider wieder nix 







 

 

 

 




 



Zu Hause angekommen habe ich dann was zu hören bekommen; "so kommst Du hier nicht rein"


----------



## michi3 (23. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hast Du auch so ein Fahrrad-Modell, bei dem die Reifen nicht so recht am Boden haften bleiben wollen?



Natürlich, extra für dich ein paar Videoschnipsl von heute, da sieht man das die Reifen mehr wie genug Bodenkontakt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (23. Dezember 2015)

@michi3 sauber gefahren


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Dezember 2015)

wow, alter Trialer! Das mit dem Rückwärtsfahren fand ich damals bei Andi Kromer und Oli Scheffler schon immer saucool. Die beiden haben damals die Leute immer veräppelt, Zitat: "mit diesem Hebel (ich glaub es war der "Friction"-Umschalter beim alten XT-Thumbshifter) kann ich einstellen, ob das Fahrrad vorwärts oder rückwärts fährt"
 
Ich hatte immer Rapidfire-Hebel, wahrscheinlich hat´s deshalb nie bei mir funktioniert!


----------



## michi3 (23. Dezember 2015)

Andi Kromer und Oli Scheffler, Mann das waren noch geile Zeiten, wie ich nächtelang von einem blauen GT Zaskar geträumt habe


----------



## geronet (24. Dezember 2015)

Mit den fetten Reifen am Strand entlang düsen..


----------



## Marcy666 (24. Dezember 2015)

heute morgen eine kleine Runde mit dem Junior gedreht ...



 

 



dann mal frohe Weihnachten an alle, und last euch 'Fat' beschenken


----------



## cannondale14 (24. Dezember 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Natürlich, extra für dich ein paar Videoschnipsl von heute, da sieht man das die Reifen mehr wie genug Bodenkontakt haben



Sauber!
Wenn du nicht michi3 heißen würdest....
...hätte ich geschrieben...
Der Hans der kann`s!


----------



## Fossi85 (24. Dezember 2015)

Eine schöne (fast) Weihnachtliche Tour. 
Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gewichtheber (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich mach dieses Jahr bei Weihnachten nicht mit, ich fahre Fahrrad. Heute Fatbike bei ca.10°C und Top-Bedingungen.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1940483]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1940484]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Hilfmernauf (24. Dezember 2015)

Mensch Michi3

Gott sei Dank kann ich nicht rückwärts fahren, da wär ich ja noch langsamer! Und Gott sei Dank sind bei mir die Räder immer am Boden (es sei denn, ich fall um), sonst wär mir die Materialbelastung zu einseitig.

Vielleicht kannste das seltsame Rad ja noch umtauschen?!


Frohes Fest

Love

Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Feiertage und auf dass es auch 2016 in diesem Bereich des Forums so entspannt zugeht! 

,
Fabian


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2015)

Genau 

G.


----------



## calpin (24. Dezember 2015)

Tja, typisches Weihnachtswetter hatte ich heute auch nicht. Das Schaefchenbild ist vom 12. Dezember, da war's aber genauso warm, wie heute am 24.12.2015. Neuer Rekord mit 12°C und Sonne.


----------



## Skydiver81 (24. Dezember 2015)

Grad ne kleine runde gedreht mit dem neuen Bike, er ist mega happy und stolz wie oskar


----------



## bikebecker (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2015)

calpin schrieb:


> Tja, typisches Weihnachtswetter hatte ich heute auch nicht. Das Schaefchenbild ist vom 12. Dezember, da war's aber genauso warm, wie heute am 24.12.2015. Neuer Rekord mit 12°C und Sonne.
> Anhang anzeigen 446973



Irgendwie paßt an dem Bild alles 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Weihnachtsrunde am Jochberg.


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Dezember 2015)

Servus Chris

Du bist ja fast täglich Unterwegs 

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Dezember 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Chris
> 
> Du bist ja fast täglich Unterwegs
> 
> Tolle Bilder


Danke Dir, ja bei dem Wetter gibts kein halten mehr.
Ich glaub Du kannst die Winterreifen wechseln. Bis 1.300 m nordseitig aper.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Dezember 2015)

Fatte Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Dezember 2015)

@Fatbikebiker : die Bilder sind genial


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Dezember 2015)

Danke Mario,
schade das Du nicht ins Allgäu kommst.
Aber wir werden uns sehen.
Schöne Feiertage in die schöne Pfalz.


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Dezember 2015)

Die Sommerreifen hab ich schon wieder drauf 

Heute haben wir auch unsere obligatorische Weihnachtsrunde gedreht , diesmal mit dem neuen Radel meiner Frau


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Dezember 2015)

Die Treppe kenn ich, Gratulation hast Ihr ein schönes Geschenk gemacht.


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Dezember 2015)

Die Treppe kennen schon viele in und auswendig 






Das Radel hat sich meine Frau selbst gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2015)

Ist das Foto eigentlich gestellt? Um so zu fallen bräuchte man echt Talent.


----------



## Bumble (24. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das Foto eigentlich gestellt? Um so zu fallen bräuchte man echt Talent.


Du kennst den Rainer noch nicht, der *hat* Talent


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Dezember 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die Treppe kennen schon viele in und auswendig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 447016
> 
> Das Radel hat sich meine Frau selbst gegönnt



Das *liegt *sicher an den Schuhen


----------



## Staanemer (24. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Alex0303 (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub das Bild wird auch in 10 Jahren noch im Forum gezeigt werden 

Find ich super


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Dezember 2015)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Ich mach dieses Jahr bei Weihnachten nicht mit, ich fahre Fahrrad. Heute Fatbike bei ca.10°C und Top-Bedingungen.


Na also, endlich dabei!  






*Schöne Weihnachten @ all !!*






​


----------



## Marcy666 (24. Dezember 2015)

Heute Mittag dann nochmal kurzfristig eine Runde mit Markus in KH gefahren,
meine Frau hatte mich weggeschickt damit sie alles für Weihnachten vorbereiten kann   



 

 

 

 

 

 



Heute auch mal den 'Chickenway' gefahren 



 



Das Fat Caad geht mir einfach gut ab


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Dezember 2015)

Habe mich heute auch nochmal für 2 Stunden davon gestohlen und bin zum Spieljoch Skigebiet geradelt. Zum Skifahren reicht der Schnee kaum. Daher hatte ich die Talabfahrt fast für mich allein

Wünsch Euch allen Peace, Love und fatte Weihnachten!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. Dezember 2015)

Hoch hinaus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2015)

Ja...hier wird auch schon überlegt zu Geißkopfen 

G.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. Dezember 2015)

Dann auf gehts! Wetter ist spitze, und viel los ist auch nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2015)

Warum gibts kein Bild von dem Skinni im Hintergrund 






G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2015)

So gleich mal den neuen Lenker am einzigen anspruchsvollen Trail im Steinwald auf einer Kurzrunde ausprobiert 
Bei bester Weihnachsstimmung am Trail 

Komische Schilder stehen dort auch rum 
















G.


----------



## Marcy666 (25. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum gibts kein Bild von dem Skinni im Hintergrund
> 
> G.



Habe ich gar nicht wahrgenommen, werde ich das nächste mal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Dezember 2015)

Vormittags :





Nachmittags :





Frohe Weihnachten noch an alle ​


----------



## der_ulmer (25. Dezember 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Vormittags :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schickes Neon auf Bild Nr 1! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!! Seit wann weilt denn der Zwerg schon bei Euch?

Bild Nr 2: Immernoch schickes Neon, wenn auch nicht ganz so spektakulär, wie Nr 1 ;-)

Grüßle aus dem Süden,
Tony


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Dezember 2015)

Dankeschön . 5 Tage heute ;-).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Dankeschön . 5 Tage heute ;-).


Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## der_ulmer (25. Dezember 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Dankeschön . 5 Tage heute ;-).




Na das nenne ich mal Timing! Ich hoffe mal, dass Mutter und Kind wohl auf sind!

Dass der frisch gebackene Papa komplett durch den Wind ist, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung im Sommer noch gut nachvollziehen! Unser neuer Chef hatte an dem Tag 6-monatigen Geburtstag 

Alles erdenklich Gute für die gemeinsame Zukunft!!


----------



## Alex0303 (26. Dezember 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Vormittags :
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Herzliche Gratulation... 
jetzt wirds erst so richtig lustig 

Kannst schon mal ein Laufrad aufbauen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Dezember 2015)

Dankeschön Jungs


----------



## LockeTirol (26. Dezember 2015)

Normalerweise würde ich jetzt Skifahren gehen. Aber nicht einmal in Hochfügen gibt's genug Schnee 

Na ja, mit dem Fatty hat man ja eine gute Alternative


----------



## Marcy666 (26. Dezember 2015)

Heute morgen mit Markus mal 'ne schöne Weihnachtsrunde durch den Soonwald gedreht:




 

 




Darf ich vorstellen: die 'Fat CAAD Gang'   :






... und plötzlich wurden aus 2 erwachsenen Männer 2 kleine Kinder  :









 



wer braucht schon einen Ständer am Bike 






 





'steiniger Uphill' / ein Teil vom Soonwaldsteig







kurze Pause an der Emmrichshütte:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. Dezember 2015)

@SYN-CROSSIS Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!! Klasse wenn man nach wie vor noch zum Biken kommt... Guter Ausgleichssport! Ich wüsste da ein Projekt für Dich, in so 6-7 Jahren kann´s losgehen...

Ich muss keinen Kinderwagen mehr schieben, sondern darf die Kleinen auf eigener Achse durch den Wald jagen. Heute geschehen, beim Großen messen diese jetzt 170 und 135mm  Der Kleine hat das Cube geerbt und ist ganz glücklich, dass er jetzt auch endlich eine Schaltung hat... insofern sind alle glücklich!






Hier der große kleine Junge auf dem kleinen dicken Jungen:





Und endlich der Singletrail:





Gruppenbild mit Fett:





Die Investition hat sich gelohnt. Zitat Junior: "Da war dieser dicke Stamm, bin erst drauf zu gefahren, dachte ich schaff das nicht, da fall ich bestimmt hin, hab´s dann trotzdem gemacht und das Bike ist ganz einfach drüber gerollt".

Und Action:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Dezember 2015)

@Marcy666 Klasse Gesichtsausdruck auf dem 5. Bild


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Dezember 2015)

Hach ist das schön


----------



## brigdompteur (26. Dezember 2015)

@Kokopelli

ein Bike schöner als das andere,schön wenn der Nachwuchs freude dran hat.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. Dezember 2015)

Danke! Wer´s noch nicht kennt, Hier gibt´s mehr Infos zum kleinen Fatboy.


----------



## Road Rider (26. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nun will ich auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder zeigen. Hatte heute die Auswahl zwischen aufm Sofa liegen, automobile Bremse reparieren und ein wenig mit dem Rad durch die Gegend fahren. Die Entscheidung fiel dann, wie Ihr Euch vermutlich denken könnt, zugunsten des Rades.
Also hab ich endlich mal wieder den Lanz äh also das Kona aus dem Keller gezogen und mich auf den Weg Richtung Sonne gemacht.





Erster Halt auf den sieben Felsen mit Blick Richtung Kaan-Marienborn.





Weiter Richtung Tal. Wenn ich mir überlege, daß das mal mein Lieblingssingletrail war. Einstmals ein richtig schöner grüner Tunnel... 
Hoffe nur, der wächst in den nächsten Jahren mal mal wieder ordentlich zu... Naja, mit den dicken Reifen gings trotzdem ganz ordentlich zu fahren.





Hab dann mal das Tal durchschritten und bin auf der anderen Seite auf den Lindenberg hochgeradelt. Irgendwo auf höhe der ehemaligen Mülldeponie entstand das Foto hier. 





Weiter führt mich der Weg am Kloster Eremitage vorbei bis nach Niederdielfen. Und schon wieder mußte ich runter und auf der anderen Seite hoch...





Oberhalb von Flammersbach bereitete sich die Sonne allmählich auf ihren heutigen Untergang vor, und es wurde allmählich kühl. Also Zeit wieder in Richtung Zuhause zu radeln. 





Auf der Deuzer Höhe war noch ein wenig Sonne. 





Ein paar Meter weiter war noch ein schöner Fahrradanstellplatz. Und dann ging es auch endlich über den letzten Berg in Richtung Sofa

Und nun Gute Nacht zusammen

Kai


----------



## waldi28 (27. Dezember 2015)

Da ich ein Gewohnheitstier bin, und auch sonntags schon um 6 Uhr wach bin, hab ich den Rest der Familie schlafen lassen, und meine übliche Sonntagstour früher wie sonst gemacht. Die Fotos sind zwar alle etwas dunkel, aber heller war es um diese Uhrzeit trotz Lenker- und Helmleuchte nicht im Wald.






Zunächst bin ich ein paar Trails gefahren, die ich so gut kenne, dass ich sie auch fast blind fahren könnte.
Es war anfänglich doch etwas ungewohnt mit der neuen Helmleuchte zu fahren, ging aber immer besser. Insgesamt bin ich aber doch um einiges langsamer gefahren wie sonst.






Obwohl es so alleine im Wald um diese Uhrzeit ja schon ein wenig unheimlich ist, und mein DUDE ja auch nur ein kleines Rotkäppchen ist, hatten wir beide keine Angst. Der letzte Wolf wurde hier bereits 1892 von einem gewissen Herrn Wolff erlegt, so dass wir beide nichts zu fürchten hatten.






Als dann die Sonne sich langsam blicken ließ, machte ich mich auf den Heimweg. Ich hatte schon den Kaffeeduft in der Nase, und 25 km waren genug für heute.

Einen schönen Sonntag euch Allen.


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


>



Die kleinen Größen sehen irgendwie immer sportlicher aus! Schön!  
Wirkt sogar mit Bluto racelastig!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Dezember 2015)

Sonntagsride 

Am Bahnhof der Museumsbahn:









Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge/Vogtland. 
Franky 
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## ufp (27. Dezember 2015)

Matsch Gatsch und schöne Weihnachten:


----------



## barbarissima (27. Dezember 2015)

Endlich wieder Biken nach der ganzen Weihnachtsfeierei und dem vielen Essen (war aber lecker )


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Dezember 2015)

Am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag und heute aufm Geisskopf die Sau raus gelassen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2015)

Wie viel war denn los...mußte man lange anstehen?

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Dezember 2015)

354 km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Dezember 2015)

Am 1. nicht da konnte man durchgängig fahren. Heute von neun bis 10 wenig. Danach 20 Minuten Lift Wartezeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2015)

Ui...20min 

G.


----------



## dukestah (27. Dezember 2015)

so, war heute auch unterwegs, dank hyperaktiver forstwirtschaft waren die wege wieder in bestzustand


----------



## franz.p. (27. Dezember 2015)

heute in der Pfalz unterwegs...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Dezember 2015)

franz.p. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 447754 heute in der Pfalz unterwegs...


ich glaube ich weiß wo das ist.... 

war heute eine schöne Schnitzeljahresabschlusstour mit 3x Fat und 2x Fat-frei und das bei bestem Wetter !



















zum Glück waren wir erst danach Schnitzel futtern !



mit dem Schnitzel wäre wohl zu wenig Druck auf dem VR.... 

wenn der Guide mit den kurzen Müllmanhosen die Ideallinie erklärt


----------



## franz.p. (27. Dezember 2015)

ja Bjoern,
war eine FATe runde...


----------



## Deleted 92194 (28. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Runde um Wuppertal, Solingen, Remscheid......... Fat und Fatter


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2015)

Seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf dem ewigen Pfad unterwegs gewesen:





Trail vom Holländer Klotz zum Luitpoldturm (ohne Worte)





Nach getaner Arbeit 





Heute ohne Besteigung (des Luitpoldturmes)





Auf meiner Lieblingsabfahrt noch schnell nen Zwischenstop eingelegt





Geniales Wetter & (fast) geniale Tour


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf dem ewigen Pfad unterwegs gewesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Bäume haben Euch bestimmt böse Wanderer in den Weg gelegt


----------



## michi3 (28. Dezember 2015)

Bei uns in Bayern sind wegen der andauernden Schneeflaute viele auf der Suche nach einem Ski Ersatz für die Schneearmen Winter.
Eine neue Trendsportart tritt hier immer mehr in den Focus, diese neue Sportart nennt sich:
*FATBIKE-WEDELN*

Hab das auch mal probiert und bei den ersten Versuchen die Kamera mitlaufen lassen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (28. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtsgeschenk ausprobiert...


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2015)

Die " WIR IM SÜDEN " Allgäutour 

Der Start in Vorderhindelang




Am Kutschenmuseum bei Hinterstein 




An der Eisenbreche 



Endlich ist die Schwarzenberghütte in Sicht 


 

 



Geschafft 

 

 



Hier oben ist es wärmer als im Tal  



Dann gab es ein gutes Essen und einen netten und lustigen Abend  

 



Der Morgen danach war etwas kühl  

 

 



Im Tal haben wir dann doch tatsächlich noch etwas Schnee gefunden  

 

 

 



Jung`s es war wieder mal Klasse mit Euch


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Dezember 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeschenk ausprobiert...Anhang anzeigen 447982



Nicolai und Pinion. Da is einer Brav gewesen.  


Gesendet von iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## barbarissima (28. Dezember 2015)

@Allgaeufex Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus  Wie ging es denn eigentlich heute weiter nachdem ihr der Schwarzenberghütte den Rücken gekehrt hattet?


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus  Wie ging es denn eigentlich heute weiter nachdem ihr der Schwarzenberghütte den Rücken gekehrt hattet?



Eigentlich wollte ich ja gleich an der Hütte den Sommerweg runter , aber da waren bestimmt noch ein paar rutschige Stellen drin.
Also sind wir die Zufahrtsstraße wieder abgefahren.
Kurz vor Hinterstein war von mir noch der Wildfreuleinstein-Trail geplant.
Doch als wir oben in den Trail einfahren wollten stand da ein Schild :

Wildfütterung Weg gesperrt 

Na ja , dann fuhren wir eben den Wanderweg wieder runter und am Kutschenmuseum vorbei wieder nach Vorderhindelang zurück.


----------



## barbarissima (28. Dezember 2015)

Der Wildfräuleindingenskirchen ist dieser hier, oder ?


----------



## Sandro31 (28. Dezember 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Der Wildfräuleindingenskirchen ist dieser hier, oder ?


Sehr geil


----------



## criscross (28. Dezember 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Der Wildfräuleindingenskirchen ist dieser hier, oder ?


wow.....geiler Trail...sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2015)

Das müsste der Trail von der Zipfelsalp sein 

Der Wildfreulein ist nicht ganz so heftig , aber Wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (29. Dezember 2015)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Nicolai und Pinion. Da is einer Brav gewesen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


Ne, das hatte ich schon, das Salsa gabs zu Weihnachten für meine Frau ;-)


----------



## wj500 (29. Dezember 2015)

Bei Rupprechtstegen während einer knapp 60km Runde.
Das hinter dem Bike ist nicht der von mir aufgewirbelte Staub,
das ist nur aufziehender Nebel.


----------



## Riffer (29. Dezember 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Bayern sind wegen der andauernden Schneeflaute viele auf der Suche nach einem Ski Ersatz für die Schneearmen Winter.
> Eine neue Trendsportart tritt hier immer mehr in den Focus, diese neue Sportart nennt sich:
> *FATBIKE-WEDELN*
> 
> Hab das auch mal probiert und bei den ersten Versuchen die Kamera mitlaufen lassen.....


 Muss ich auch mal kultivieren, danke für den Input!!! Das hat Zukunft...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Dezember 2015)

Hohe Wurzel (618m ü. NN.) mit dem kleinen Dicken am Sonntag... Fährt leichter bergauf als das Cube, obwohl fast 1 Kilo schwerer. Und soviel sichererer bergab. Trotzdem ist der Bub übermütig geworden und wollte plötzlich jeden liegenden Baumstamm überqueren - auch die diagonal liegenden feuchten... naja aus Fehlern wird man klug  Aber sonst Spitzenklasse! Macht mächtig Spaß mit zwei Familien-Fatbikes!


----------



## Riffer (29. Dezember 2015)

Das Zweifamilienfatbike. 

Ja, super! Ich bin auch immer erstaunt, wie leicht das Fatbike bergauf geht, aber bei Kindern ist es aufgrund deren geringen Körpergewichts interessant, dass sie sich auch leichter tun.  Diese Erfahrung werde ich nutzen...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Dezember 2015)

Sicherlich spielt auch die 22% kleinere Übersetzung im leichtesten Gang sowie die unglaublich hohe Motivation durch so ein fettes Gefährt eine Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzerl (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann nur sagen


Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die " WIR IM SÜDEN " Allgäutour
> 
> Der Start in Vorderhindelang
> Anhang anzeigen 447963
> ...


das war eine richtig tolle Tour.... und hat riesig Spaß gemacht...  Vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos...


----------



## Snyder (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich war heute mal mit der Teigknetmaschine im Zwergenland unterwegs ...










... Schneewittchen war es aber wohl zu pampig.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Dezember 2015)

was du so alles mitnimmst auf deine Tour


----------



## shibby68 (29. Dezember 2015)

Die drei lustigen zwei


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (29. Dezember 2015)

Blick vom Haarstrang:


----------



## madone (30. Dezember 2015)

Kurze Tage und lange Schatten im bayerischen Oberland


----------



## Riffer (30. Dezember 2015)

Solange der Schatten die dicken Reifen zeigt, ist die Welt in Ordnung!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Dezember 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Die drei lustigen zwei


Kleiner Tipp: Wenn Du auf den Link "Bearbeiten" in Deinem Post klickst und dann auf "Weitere Einstellungen...", werden unten Deine hochgeladenen Bilder angezeigt. Dort kannst Du dann auf den Button "Vollbild" klicken (Änderungen speichern nicht vergessen) - und wir haben alle eine bessere User Experience beim Betrachten der Galerie


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ... und wir haben alle eine bessere _User Experience_ beim Betrachten der Galerie



*BINGO! *


----------



## shibby68 (30. Dezember 2015)

Danke dir war nur schnell über Handy. Demnächst wieder in ordentlich versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (30. Dezember 2015)

Nur ne kleine Hunderunde. 
Aber es is ein Faty im Bild. 








Gesendet von iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beorn (30. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das nicht so weiß wäre, würde es mir unerträglich gut gefallen


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht so weiß wäre, würde es mir unerträglich gut gefallen



Wenn wir alle denselben Geschmack hätten, würden wir alle FatBoy fahren ...  ... oder IceCreamTrucks oder Bucksaws oder Fattys oder Big Eds ... *Lufthol* ... oder Dudes oder Beargrease' oder Scoops oder DeerHunter ... *Lufthol* ...  ... oder FatBoys


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Dezember 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht so weiß wäre, würde es mir unerträglich gut gefallen



... Blau und Grün git es ja auch noch.


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2015)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> ... Blau und Grün git es ja auch noch.



Immer alles Geschmacksache, aber (d)ein weißer Panzer ist ein heißer Panzer!


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Immer alles Geschmacksache, aber (d)ein weißer Panzer ist ein heißer Panzer!



Danke
Finde ich auch.


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2015)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Danke
> Finde ich auch.



Wie heißt eigentlich deine Hündin? Haubitze?


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wie heißt eigentlich deine Hündin? Haubitze?


Hihi... Knapp daneben... Abby


----------



## [email protected] (30. Dezember 2015)

Es wird nebliger... Der Gerät stand ca. 2 Stunden vor ner Alm. Hätt ich von jedem, der stehen blieb, nen Euro bekommen, wär es jetzt komplett vergoldet 

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Dezember 2015)

Beim @Optimizer hätt das Ding keine 2 Stunden vor der Alm gestanden, der wäre längst die Treppe im Hintergrund runtergestürzt!


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ...der wäre längst die Treppe im Hintergrund runtergestürzt!


Wohlgemerkt mit dem Bike *und* dem Kinderwagen


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Dezember 2015)

Erstmal ein "Schoppen" Rieslingschorle.... 

.... ob es sowas in dieser Gegend gibt?


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein "Schoppen" Rieslingschorle....
> 
> .... ob es sowas in dieser Gegend gibt?


Wein und Wasser gibts überall, nur das hier halt net:


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Wobei ich ja als Rhoihesse auch gern Colaschoppe trink


----------



## skaster (30. Dezember 2015)

Rot oder weiß?
Kennt man auch tief im Westen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (30. Dezember 2015)

Noch ein Rhoihesse hier 
Wenn ich hier in meiner neuen Wahlheimat von Colaschoppe erzähl, fragen die immer was das denn ist?
Und wenn ichs dann erklär kommt immer nur "igitt". Völlig unverständlich 
 Und weils ne Galerie ist noch ein Foto von gestern.


----------



## Optimizer (30. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt mit dem Bike *und* dem Kinderwagen


Kinderwagen brauch ich schon lange nicht mehr....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kinderwagen brauch ich schon lange nicht mehr....


ach komm, so ein Drittes passt doch noch ! @Bumble und ich reden mal mit Madeleine


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Rot oder weiß?
> Kennt man auch tief im Westen


nur Weiß, Cola-Rot is total Assi


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> *BINGO! *


bbbb.. bullshit bingo????


----------



## ziploader (30. Dezember 2015)

Heute auf dem Weg zum Schnee. 
Vom Fildrich / Diemtigtal nach Wirie. 
Ab ca. 1500m Schnee. Hart und in Mulden Bruchharsch. 
Harte Schiebe- und Tragepassage. 











Bei der Alpe Wirie Windstille zum geniessen. 











Bei der Abfahrt konnten ich den Vorteil der breiten Reifen nutzen. 
Kaum im Schnee eingebrochen, wo ich im Aufstieg noch Probleme hatte. 

Gesendet aus dem Internet.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. Dezember 2015)

Kein Schnee.....nur Frost 
Trotzdem schön!


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2015)

Nach ner kleinen aber feinen Silvesterrunde noch bissn am Lag*hicks* .. am Lager*hicks* ..  am Lagafeu' dem eim ober ammeren Glüh*hicks*weim getrungng ... se fagging seim prosiidscher as effri jihr 



 

unann hamichn*hicks* .. hamichnoch beinaltn Goethe bissl abgehangn 



 



 

well, i did my very best  

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nach ner kleinen aber feinen Silvesterrunde noch bissn am Lag*hicks* .. am Lager*hicks* ..  am Lagafeu' dem eim ober ammeren Glüh*hicks*weim getrungng ... se fagging seim prosiidscher as effri jihr
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 448725
> 
> ...



So ein Vor-Glühwein hat was 

Rainer i winsch Dr au a Sau-Guats neiches Joahr


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So ein Vor-Glühwein hat was
> 
> Rainer i winsch Dr au a Sau-Guats neiches Joahr



 Was? .. ich meine: Wie bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Was? .. ich meine: Wie bitte?



Der ein oder andere Glühwein hat was .........gutes 

Er wärmt so schön von innen


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere Glühwein hat was .........gutes
> 
> Er wärmt so schön von innen



 ... den *ersten *Teil hab ich verstanden


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... den *ersten *Teil hab ich verstanden



O.K. dann noch mal 

Lieber Rainer , ich wünsche Dir auch ein Schweine-Geiles-Gutes neues Jahr


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Dezember 2015)

Letzte Ausfahrt 2015 
Ich wünsche Euch und euren Lieben alles Gute und einen guten Rutsch.
Auf viele tolle Bilder in 2016.
Grüße Franky





PS: Wenn Euch das Bild gefällt dürft ihr gerne im Album aufs Sternchen drücken, vielleicht reicht es ja zum Foto des Tages. 
Dankeschön ​


----------



## Rocky10 (31. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (31. Dezember 2015)

ziploader schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Weg zum Schnee.
> Vom Fildrich / Diemtigtal nach Wirie.
> Ab ca. 1500m Schnee. Hart und in Mulden Bruchharsch.
> Harte Schiebe- und Tragepassage.
> ...




Sehr schöne Bilder und ebenfalls schön, mal wieder ein 907 zu sehen...die sind ja hier mittlerweile recht selten geworden.


----------



## harni (1. Januar 2016)

Gutes Neues!
war heute früh schon zeitig im Wald unterwegs. Holz war glitschig, Rest schlammig aber Stimmung fantastisch...













War auch die erste Ausfahrt mit der 80mm Bluto RCT3 - wirklich spitze - echter Gewinn am Fettrad! 

Gruß
harni


----------



## Helius-FR (1. Januar 2016)

Saison 2016 in 3... 2... 1...






https://www.strava.com/activities/460516334


Gesendet von iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## SirQuickly (1. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut reingerutscht.
Gutes neues Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2016)

Über Sylvester gabs ja eine richtige Fatbikeschwemme am Oko 
Mehr Fatbikespuren wie heute hab ich noch nie gesehen 






G.


----------



## ufp (1. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Über Sylvester gabs ja eine richtige Fatbikeschwemme am Oko


.
Wo ist das?
Und gibts dort keine Probleme (Liftbetreiber etc) mit dem Fatbike fahren?


----------



## Bighead1 (1. Januar 2016)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut reingerutscht.
> Gutes neues Jahr...


Alles Gute auch von mir für 2016. Das Bild hat was, ist das in Black Hills Forest und du suchst die Blair Witch, oder bist du der Slenderman persönlich.
Jedenfalls ein gutes Ausflugsziel bei Nacht, aber ohne Betty L.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> .
> Wo ist das?
> Und gibts dort keine Probleme (Liftbetreiber etc) mit dem Fatbike fahren?


 
Am Oko = Ochsenkopf 
Ne, gibt ansich keine Probleme. Jetzt interessierts absolut keinen wenn man die Piste runterfahren würde.
Aber das kommt jetzt schon selten bis garnicht vor und wenn viel Schnee liegt, dann genauso oft 
Gibt nämlich immer bessere Abfahrten wie die Piste.

G.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Januar 2016)

Es hat auch seine Vorteile wenn man früh geweckt wird. So kann man direkt nachdem man das Töchterchen gewindelt hat noch im Sonnenaufgang zum Bäcker fahren 
Grüße Franky 



​


----------



## LockeTirol (3. Januar 2016)

Bei uns hats nun auch endlich mal wieder ein bisschen geshneit. Um mit den Ski im Gelände zu fahren ist es noch deutlich zu wenig. Daher musste das Fatty nochmal herhalten. War heut ein ganz schönes Workout! Bin übrigens mal wieder von Hochfügen aus zum Loassattel gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Januar 2016)

Hier gab es auch ein paar Krümel 








​


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (3. Januar 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt bei Schnee mit dem Dicken ....






Was'n Spass .... ​


----------



## SirQuickly (3. Januar 2016)

Hier hats auch die eine oder andere Flocke gegeben...


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Januar 2016)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Hier hats auch die eine oder andere Flocke gegeben...




Hach dieses Pugsley...


----------



## Martina H. (3. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Über Sylvester gabs ja eine richtige Fatbikeschwemme am Oko
> Mehr Fatbikespuren wie heute hab ich noch nie gesehen




Tja, wer das wohl war


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2016)

G.


----------



## Optimizer (3. Januar 2016)

Heute mit meinem kleinen Kameramann auf den Heimpfaden und -treppen unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Januar 2016)

@SYN-CROSSIS: ist das der Ritchey Carbonlenker oder was Selbstgeschmiedetes?


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> @SYN-CROSSIS: ist das der Ritchey Carbonlenker oder was Selbstgeschmiedetes?



Ritchey.


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Januar 2016)

Hmmm... also Ritchey Carbonlenker an nem Stahlfatbike (Surly ICT) + Fahreringewicht von 147kg. Kann man das machen oder eher nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (3. Januar 2016)

Neulich Nähe Oko...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Hmmm... also Ritchey Carbonlenker an nem Stahlfatbike (Surly ICT) + Fahreringewicht von 147kg. Kann man das machen oder eher nicht empfehlenswert?



Ja,  das ist die 90mm Version der Ritchey Bullmoose.  Die ist kein extremes Leichtbauteil,  es gibt sicher Lenker/Vorbau Konstellationen mit weniger Gewicht. Ich wollte aber die Retrooptik,  und den Vorteil beim Lackieren, dass man keinen Lack beim Klemmen zerstört.
Gerade an einem Stahlbike stelle ich mir die Bullmoose thematisch und optisch gut passend vor, idealer Weise nicht in schwarz mit den hässlichen Decals... 
Pro Bullmoose ist auch der richtig gute Komfort,  gefühlt besser als beim Syntace Vector Carbonlenker. 
Contra könnte sein, dass sie kaum Upsweep hat. 
Vielleicht hilft dir das erstmal weiter. 
Grüße Franky


----------



## SirQuickly (4. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Hmmm... also Ritchey Carbonlenker an nem Stahlfatbike (Surly ICT) + Fahreringewicht von 147kg. Kann man das machen oder eher nicht empfehlenswert?


Guten Morgen....ich hab da gerade was entdeckt._Quelle bike discount_
*Warnhinweis des Herstellers:* Ritchey Lenker und Vorbauten sind für ein maximales Fahrergewicht von 110 kg (242 lbs) inklusive Gepäck (z. B. Rucksack) ausgelegt.

Schade.Damit fällt er für mich auch erstmal weg...


----------



## shibby68 (4. Januar 2016)

ich will auch schnee aber hier war es zum jahresausklang auch ganz nett und frühlingshaft


----------



## Wbs_70 (4. Januar 2016)

erster richtiger frost mit etwas schnee gestern am kamm


----------



## NattyJan (4. Januar 2016)

Vater und Sohn unterwegs. Erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit den neuen Tusker.


----------



## criscross (4. Januar 2016)

habs mal etwas größer gemacht


----------



## Riffer (4. Januar 2016)

Fährt da einer mit enormer Sattelüberhöhung (bei ausgefahrener Sattelstütze)?

Ist sicher fein, wenn man das gleiche Hobby ausübt - und sind beide Besitzer gleichermaßen begeistert?


----------



## NattyJan (4. Januar 2016)

Enorm würde ich jetzt nicht sagen aber schön etwas erhöht 





Beide sind gleich begeistert, erstes Fatbike und bis jetzt das Gefühl alles richtig gemacht zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. Januar 2016)

Ich würde sagen, dass die Überhöhung bei mir sogar noch etwas größer ist. Ist mit dem Riser aber schwer zu sagen.
Lackierte Tuskers hatten wir hier im Forum glaub ich noch nicht.


----------



## Sandro31 (4. Januar 2016)

Der Dude hat das erstemal im Schnee gespielt


----------



## skaster (4. Januar 2016)

NattyJan schrieb:


> Enorm würde ich jetzt nicht sagen aber schön etwas erhöht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, ein gelber Kronkorken, da wird doch nicht jemand abgeguckt haben


----------



## Vighor (4. Januar 2016)

Gestern im Westen


----------



## NattyJan (4. Januar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Hmm, ein gelber Kronkorken, da wird doch nicht jemand abgeguckt haben


----------



## skaster (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo @Vighor André, wo warst du denn da unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (4. Januar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Hallo @Vighor André, wo warst du denn da unterwegs?


War eine ATB Tour in Vlodrop. Ging sehr viel durch den deutschen Teil des Meinweg-Gebiets.


----------



## skaster (4. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube du musst mal das erste niederländische Fett im Westen auf die Beine stellen. Lässt sich ja noch prima erreichen.


----------



## Boa-P (4. Januar 2016)

@Vighor welche 45nrth Reifen haste denn da am Rad und auf welcher Felgenbreite? 
Kanst du was zum Fahrverhalten sagen, besten Dank


----------



## Vighor (4. Januar 2016)

Das Muru ist schmalbereift .. vanHelga auf 80mm. War gestern extrem matschig aber ich hab bis auf die 5-10cm tiefen ausgefahrenen Stellen keine Probleme gehad. Fahrverhalten steht denke ich genug in dem Milchfrei thread, Grip fast ohne Ende.


----------



## Boa-P (4. Januar 2016)

Besten Dank,
bin noch recht neu im Thema, wühl mich heute nochmal durch den Milchfrei Thread


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Januar 2016)

Wer sagt dass nur die Kinder im Schnee Spaß haben dürfen


----------



## gewichtheber (4. Januar 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1945929]
	
[/URL]
Endlich Schnee in Norddeutschland!


----------



## -zor- (4. Januar 2016)

herrlich so ein Farley im Schnee 

ich will auch endlich Schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 449595
> 
> Neulich Nähe Oko...



Hehe...genauso hats bei uns gestern zur Gänskopfhütte rüber auch ausgesehen 

G.


----------



## michi3 (4. Januar 2016)

Heute eine schöne Schneetour gemacht, mann sind die Abfahrten im Schnee geil, jede Abfahrt dauert dreimal so lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (4. Januar 2016)

Vorhin im Wald.


----------



## -zor- (4. Januar 2016)

michi3 schrieb:


> Heute eine schöne Schneetour gemacht, mann sind die Abfahrten im Schnee geil, jede Abfahrt dauert dreimal so lang



geile Bilder... schönes Rad!!!

sind das 80er oder 60er Nexties?


----------



## michi3 (4. Januar 2016)

Danke
Sind 65er Nexties mit Tune Naben, der Laufradsatz wiegt 1660 Gramm.


----------



## -zor- (4. Januar 2016)

jippp netter Radsatz...
für den Preis hätte man aber noch nen Farley 6 als 2. Rad bekommen


----------



## michi3 (4. Januar 2016)

Da hast du sicher recht, aber ich für meinen Teil möchte kein Fatbike mehr ohne einen solchen Radsatz. 
Laufräder sind mit den Reifen der Teil am Dicken der entscheidet ob es geil fährt oder so naja.
Lieber einen günstigen Rahmen mit geilen Laufräder als ein superteures Carbonbike mit Standartlaufrädern mit 2,8kg und mehr.


----------



## -zor- (4. Januar 2016)

ja da hast du nicht unrecht... 
nur finde ich die Jackalope schon richtig gut und lohnt es sich da wirklich die zu tauschen und auf die Nextie zu gehen?


----------



## Vighor (4. Januar 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> ja da hast du nicht unrecht...
> nur finde ich die Jackalope schon richtig gut und lohnt es sich da wirklich die zu tauschen und auf die Nextie zu gehen?


Nahh, einen Carbon Laufradsatz braucht keiner.


----------



## skaster (4. Januar 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Nahh, *einen* Carbon Laufradsatz braucht keiner.


Du musst das schon richtig schreiben


----------



## michi3 (4. Januar 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> ja da hast du nicht unrecht...
> nur finde ich die Jackalope schon richtig gut und lohnt es sich da wirklich die zu tauschen und auf die Nextie zu gehen?



Hab ja auch noch die Jackalopes die drauf waren und du kannst das Bike nicht vergleichen, fährt komplett anders. 1,2kg an den Laufrädern +die deutlich höhere Steifigkeit der Nexties ändert das Fahrverhalten komplett.

@Vighor 
da redet der richtige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (4. Januar 2016)

michi3 schrieb:


> Sind 65er Nexties mit Tune Naben, der Laufradsatz wiegt 1660 Gramm.


Warum die 65er?
Bester Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Preis, Montier- bzw Verwendbarkeit der Reifen...?



-zor- schrieb:


> nur finde ich die Jackalope schon richtig gut


Findest du sie besser als die Mulefüt? Oder waren die Jackalope schon Standardmäßig auf deinem Farley oben?

In ein paar Tagen gibts dann auch wieder ein On Topic Bild von mir (und ev anderen) versprochen.


----------



## michi3 (4. Januar 2016)

Die 90er Nexties machen beim Farley keinen Sinn weil hinten kein richtiger 4.8er Reifen reingeht, für alles andere reichen die 65er.
Der Kokopelli z.B. hat 90er Nexties mit 4.8er Bud/Lou im Borealis, da machen die 90er Sinn im Farley nicht.

zu deiner zweiten Frage:
Die Jackalopes sind halt dadurch das sie geschlossen sind noch einfacher tubeless zu fahren wie die Mulefüt(obwohl es bei denen mit abkleben ja auch super geht), Gewicht sind beide bis auf wenige Gramm genau gleich.


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Januar 2016)

michi3 schrieb:


> Die Jackalopes sind halt dadurch das sie geschlossen sind noch einfacher tubeless zu fahren wie die Mulefüt(obwohl es bei denen mit abkleben ja auch super geht), Gewicht sind beide bis auf wenige Gramm genau gleich.



Sowas finde ich übrigens immer krass...meine Rabbit Holes waren trotz riesiger Löcher auch nur 12 Gramm leichter als die WTB Scraper, die geschlossen sind. 
Ja, ich weiß, man kann Felgen unterschiedlich konstruieren, aber sowas imponiert mir dann doch immer wieder.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Januar 2016)

Wir haben hier auch ne Hand Breit Schnee. 
Also Nebeneinander 







Gesendet von iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. Januar 2016)

michi3 schrieb:


> Heute eine schöne Schneetour gemacht, mann sind die Abfahrten im Schnee geil, jede Abfahrt dauert dreimal so lang


Ich empfehle dir Hirschenstein.Wenn da die Wanderer hoch sind sind die Abfahrten auf den Schneeschuhwegen extremst spaßig 
Die Nexties würden mich zwar jucken aber so Schotterzeug wie am Lago machen mir Bedenken


----------



## michi3 (5. Januar 2016)

Hirschenstein ist immer eine gute Option!

Bei den Nexties brauchst du dir überhaupt nichts denken, die sind brutal stabil und halten sicher soviel aus wie eine Alufelge.
Wichtig ist hier einfach mit dem Reifendruck nicht zu tief zu gehen(hat mich schon eine hintere Felge gekostet), wenn es ruppig und schnell ist, hab jetzt da so 0,5vorne und 0,7 hinten und dann fehlt dir gar nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (5. Januar 2016)

michi3 schrieb:


> ...(hat mich schon eine hintere Felge gekostet)...



...spätestens da würde ich brechen


----------



## duke209 (5. Januar 2016)

Nightfever.

PS: ich glaube ich möchte meinen Ground Control wieder am VR fahren. Der Dilinger 5 rutscht mir zu sehr, war vorher nicht so


----------



## F7 Uli (5. Januar 2016)

Endlich ist auch in Berlin etwas weißes zu sehen. Feierabendrunde im Tiergarten mit Potsdamer Platz im Hintergrund ))


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Januar 2016)

Das erste mal richtig Schnee unter den Dicken Reifen im Wolfsburger Stadtwald. 












Gesendet von iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2016)

Die Felsnase im  Hintergrung sieht fahrbar aus 

G:


----------



## Bikesen (5. Januar 2016)

Kurzer Nachtrag einer Tour Mitte Dezember in Oberbayern. Der erhoffte Schnee blieb leider aus, die Sonne hat dafür durchgehend geschienen


----------



## Dampfsti (6. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Felsnase im  Hintergrung sieht fahrbar aus
> 
> G:


Oh man, genau des selbe hab ich mir auch dacht


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Januar 2016)

Hammergeile Bilder, @Bikesen !


----------



## -zor- (6. Januar 2016)

Super schöne Bilder, da bekommt man richtig Lust das dicke zu schnappen und raus zu fahren


----------



## Boa-P (6. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe das weiße Zeug bleibt hier in Berlin / Grunewlad noch bis zum Wochenende liegen  würde da gerne mal ne Ausfahrt drin unternehmen. 
@Bikesen super Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. Januar 2016)

Hm, bei uns ist der Schnee schon lang wieder weg.


----------



## NattyJan (6. Januar 2016)

Gestern den "Neuschnee" bei uns in Hamburg ausgenutzt


----------



## SirQuickly (6. Januar 2016)

Auf neuen Wegen unterwegs...
Erst war mir das Tempo der Sonntagsrunde zu schnell und ich bin ausgestiegen.
Ich bin dann ein paar neue Wege gefahren-schee wars.


----------



## Boa-P (6. Januar 2016)

Sieht gut aus. 
Für mich ist mein FatBike auch mehr zur "Erkundungsmaschine geworden. Hab damit shcon ein paar richtig nette neue Weg bei uns im Wald gefunden.


----------



## duke209 (6. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Felsnase im  Hintergrung sieht fahrbar aus
> 
> G:



werd sie mal inspizieren die Tage


----------



## F7 Uli (6. Januar 2016)

Heute früh ist dann doch noch etwas von der weißen Pracht dazugekommen .So schön leer ist es vor dem Reichstag selten )


----------



## madone (6. Januar 2016)

Auf der Suche nach dem Schnee ...


----------



## cherokee190 (6. Januar 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 450509 Heute früh ist dann doch noch etwas von der weißen Pracht dazugekommen .So schön leer ist es vor dem Reichstag selten )



Der Schnee scheint sich doch langsam zu uns hoch zu arbeiten. Aber bisher herrschen hier noch üble Temperaturen um die -10° 
Na evtl. wirds zum Wochenende ja mal was.


----------



## ufp (6. Januar 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Für mich ist mein FatBike auch mehr zur "Erkundungsmaschine geworden. Hab damit shcon ein paar richtig nette neue Weg bei uns im Wald gefunden.


Geht mir genau so.
Vor allem, weil ich mir (aber nur leise  ) denke, mit dem Panzer kann ich eh überall durchs Unterholz walzen .




Hm, warum ist das obige Bild so schräg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (7. Januar 2016)

*Rennsteig mit dem Fatbike*

Die Tage zwischen Fressgelage und Neujahr haben wir uns mit den Fatbikes auf den Rennsteig begeben. Geplant war von Blankenstein nach Hörschel dem originalen Wanderrennsteig zu folgen. In die Richtung sind einige Abfahrten mehr im Gelände und darum sinnvoller, es sind auch etwas weniger Hm.
Im Endeffekt hatten wir mit der Überführungsrunde nach Eisenach zum Schluss ca. 180km und irgendwas zw. 2800-2900Hm.

Für die Fatbikes war das schon ne richtige Wahl, es war schlammig, etwas nass und mit vielen nassen Wurzeln und Steinen gespickt. Wir sind 2,5 Tage gefahren und haben in den unzählich am Weg verteilten Schutzhütten gepennt.
Die Hütten sind teilweise echt Luxus mit Tischen, Bänken Dach und Panoramafenster!

Der Rennsteig selber benötigt keine Karte, überall sind Zeichen und Wegweiser. Es wechseln sich Trails und kleine Wege mit großen breiten Schotterwegen ab. Ab und zu geht der Steig direkt neben der Straße entlang was eher uncool ist. Nochmal würde ich es nur im Sommer mit Leichtgepäck machen und dann auf Zeit eher. Rennsteig ist o.k., aber stellenweise zieht es sich auch und es ist eher langweilig von der Streckenführung.

Als Crossertour ala Critical Dirt mit 2 Tagen und 1 Übernachtung - Bergwertung auf dem Inselsberg...etcpp, stelle ich mir das sehr gut vor.

Start war bei uns am 26.12. mit Stollexfahrt nach Blankenstein, dort haben wir am alten Bahnhof im Nachbarort im Bus gepennt, das Touriinfoding da hatte bis nachts auf, war unbesetzt, man hatte n warmes klo und alles was ging, geil! Früh dann los zum start gerollt und glei ordentlich den Berg raufgekeult, ich hatte zusätzlich noch 2 Backroller am Träger mit Getränken, Essen und Kochergeschirr, das Gewicht hat man da noch sehr gemerkt wie es gezogen hat.
Ansonsten bringt man alles im Rucksack und in der Rahmentasche unter. Kleinkram wie riegel und werkzeug, feuerzeug, stirnlampe, flickzeug etc pp waren in den Oberrohrtaschen. Schlafsack am Lenker und Überschuhe, Handschuhe, Mütze, Buff, etc in der Satteltasche. Wenn man auf das Kochen und so verzichten kann, dann geht das auch ohne Gepäckträger.
















noch schnell zum Stuff....die Revelate Taschen sind topp, stabil fest und super leicht zu bedienen, die Sattelstützentasche ist auch echt geil und groß, Schlafsackhalterung ist von Alpkit und stabil, leicht und super einfach anzubringen. Neu waren die Rahmentaschen von Fellow Bags Christoph, erstaunlich wieviel da reinging, 2 Lampen plus akkus, riegel, luftpumpe, flachmann, ersatzbremsbeläge, karte etc pp, wasserdicht (kärchertest), und unauffällig am Rahmen verschnürt, sitzt super fest und ist eine tolle neue Bereicherung.


----------



## Wbs_70 (7. Januar 2016)

am ersten Tag ging es dank kalten Gegenwind und viel Bergauf Bergab eher langsam voran, ca. 50km mit spätem start haben wir geschafft und an einem der zahlreichen Dreiherrensteine pepennt. (dreiherrenstein = drei Fürstentümer treffen aufeinander).





das hier ist z.b. ein alter Grenzweg






Mittagspause beim bekannten Bäcker, die Kuchenstücke waren megagroß, wahnsinn.






es ging immer über große Felder in kleine Waldabschnitte hinein, schöne kurvenreiche Singletrails mit viel Wurzeln, alles gut fahrbar bergab, die Sonne war typisch Dezember tief und es war eine tolle Stimmung auf weitem Feld.
















leider haben wir kaum andere Wanderer oder RAdfahrer getroffen was komisch war. nur einen MTBer nachts im wald vor Oberhof welcher den Rennsteig in 2 Tagen gefahren ist. Einmal kamen uns an einer Hütte die Typen mit den Hundeschlitten auf Rädern entgegen, Nachts, ganz leise, man hat nur das Rollen der Reifen gehört, die Hunde wie Geisterhunde am Rennen, herrlich!


----------



## Wbs_70 (7. Januar 2016)

früh ging es dann immer im Dunkeln schon raus, Tee gekocht und Nudeln gemacht und dann ab...am Zweiten Tag haben wir richtig KM gemacht und sind ca. 70km weit gekommen und haben das Fahren nach der Dämmerung im Dunkeln richtig genießen können.
















überall in der Ortschaften natürlich die Frage nach unseren Rädern, und warum die so große Reifen hätten, und ob die nicht megaschwer seien, und überhaupt, warum wieso weshalb....irgndwann war ich es echt leid immer das Selbe zu erzählen 















in Oberhof haben wir uns den Abbau des Biathlondorfes beim kühlen Bierchen angeschaut und sind dann weiter bis zur Eberswiese. Wetter war gut, trocken, nachts nicht so kalt, schätze mal knapp Gefrierpunkt war das Kälteste in den Tagen.

Zeitig zu Bett, zeitig wieder raus...letzter Tag über den Inselsberg nach Hörschel und Eisenach...






Lutherweg





Eisenach im Blick





die Anstiege zum Inselsberg haben gut geschlaucht mit dem Gepäck, kurz davor die steile Wegrampe hat mir dann den Rest gegeben, ich dachte die Kette reißt, 30/36 und voll beladen half auch kein Lenkerbeißen mehr.











die Räder haben gut durchgehalten, ich habe mir zwar 1 Platten gefahren, das lag' aber daran, dass mein Nate am HR einfach durch war, da schaute dann der Schlauch oben raus ;-) geflickt und getaped, weiter gings






Spass am Wegesrand ;-)






die letzten KM nach Hörschel im ewigen Auf und Ab haben nochmal richtig geschlaucht, aber auch das war bald geschafft, wie wir.
















war ne schöne kleine Tour, kann ich Jedem nur empfehlen, die Zeit hat man immer mal.


----------



## shibby68 (7. Januar 2016)

Absolute Spitze. Danke fürs mitnehmen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Januar 2016)

Heute zwischen Erzgebirge und Vogtland 



​


----------



## fatbikepeg (7. Januar 2016)

Mit den letzten Bildern hier kann ich zwar nicht mithalten, aber ich muss trotzdem zeigen, dass ich meinen ICT heute in der Dämmerung noch schnell in den Park Rehberge/Berlin-Wedding ausführen konnte.  Abseits der viel befahrenen Strassen liegt noch gut Schnee rum. Witzig auch das Farbspiel am ICT - je nach Lichteinfall schimmert er zwischen ganz hellblau und dunkelblau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (7. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Mit den letzten Bildern hier kann ich zwar nicht mithalten, aber ich muss trotzdem zeigen, dass ich meinen ICT heute in der Dämmerung noch schnell in den Park Rehberge/Berlin-Wedding ausführen konnte.  Abseits der viel befahrenen Strassen liegt noch gut Schnee rum. Witzig auch das Farbspiel am ICT - je nach Lichteinfall schimmert er zwischen ganz hellblau und dunkelblau.



Wenn ich ja in Berlin oder Umgebung wohnen würde, würde ich mich vermutlich permanent auf dem 66 Seenweg herumtreiben... 











Ich muss schon zugeben, dass ich Berlin irgendwie für einen Moloch halte, aber das Umland hat mein Herz definitiv erobert mit dem Heidesand, den Wäldern, alten Junkervillen und dem vielen Wasser. Dieses Jahr fahre ich den Weg dann wohl mal komplett bzw. die Hälfte, die mir noch fehlt.


----------



## fatbikepeg (7. Januar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich muss schon zugeben, dass ich Berlin irgendwie für einen Moloch halte, aber das Umland hat mein Herz definitiv erobert mit dem Heidesand, den Wäldern, alten Junkervillen und dem vielen Wasser. Dieses Jahr fahre ich den Weg dann wohl mal komplett bzw. die Hälfte, die mir noch fehlt.


 Sach bescheid, icke komm mit.


----------



## F7 Uli (7. Januar 2016)

Stimmt @Fabeymer das ist für die Fäten ein Traumrevier, vor allen im Sommer )))


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Januar 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Stimmt @Fabeymer das ist für die Fäten ein Traumrevier, vor allen im Sommer )))



Definitiv, ich war Anfang September 2014 dort unterwegs. Wunderbar! 
Wenn tatsächlich mal ein Packraft in meinen Keller einziehen sollte, dann wäre pedalieren und paddeln kombiniert auch eine Option. Das stell ich mir absolut traumhaft vor, wenn man, je nach Gusto, zwischen Trail und Spree wechseln kann.


----------



## mikeonbike (7. Januar 2016)

heut mal wieder am königsberg... cooler blick...


----------



## Boa-P (8. Januar 2016)

Moin,
@Wbs_70 super Bericht und vielen Dank dafür.

@F7_Uli & @fatbikepeg
kenn den Weg noch gar nicht, aber sieht sehr interessant aus. Wenn ihr da mal hinfahrt würde ich da auch gerne mal mitkommen


----------



## duke209 (8. Januar 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> heut mal wieder am königsberg... cooler blick...


Du bist definitiv auf der falschen Seite des See´s / Flusses? unterwegs!


----------



## Wbs_70 (8. Januar 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


> Toller, ehrlicher Bericht!
> 
> Hast Du bei der Gelegenheit noch das Auto vollgeladen?



danke.
ja, man braucht ja in der Jahreszeit ordentlich Holz vor der Hütte.


----------



## mete (8. Januar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wenn ich ja in Berlin oder Umgebung wohnen würde, würde ich mich vermutlich permanent auf dem 66 Seenweg herumtreiben...



Da wirst Du Dich aber langweilen, die schönsten Wege liegen nämlich meist ein paar Kilometer neben dem meist doch recht langweiligen 66-Seen-Weg...Schnee ist ja dann hier auch bald wieder vorbei, leider .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2016)

Bei dem Rad kann ich mithalten. Eben auf dem Hausberg die Trailbedingungen für morgen nachgeschaut, steht doch auch so eins oben 






G.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Januar 2016)

Bevor mir die Hütte vor Faulheit auf den Kopf fällt habe ich mich für eine kleine Runde zu meinem Lieblingsbaum begeben


----------



## -zor- (9. Januar 2016)

Heute Früh mit bilck aufs Wetter kam sofort der Gedanke -ich muss raus-





ersteinmal los schnell Brötchen geholt, Tisch gedeckt, Familie geweckt und lecker und mit guter Laune gefrühstückt, nebenbei schon überlegt wie ich Frauchen verklicker das ich mich gleich aus dem Staub mache und das völlig umsonst, sie war sogar froh das ich mich verkrümmel 
Also zack anziehen und los mit dem Fatty, da ich gestern erst das Farley gewaschen hatte und das Fatty eh nur halb sauber im Keller stand und ich sowieso mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde mit dem Fatty hatte.
Dann 5km später der Einstieg in die Döberitzerheide:





von da ging es den Rundweg diesmal gegen den Uhrzeigersinn rum bis zum Karls Erlebnis-Dorf Elstal:





unterwegs nur 1 MTBler und ein paar Wanderer gesehen... nun dem Rundweg weiter gefolgt bis zum Ausstieg Fahrland und raus aus der Döberitzer und rüber zum Kirchberg. Von da die Traumhafte Aussicht auf die Havel genossen:





von da oben runter gesurft und nen kurzen Stop im Hafen Krampnitzsee gemacht und nach dem Boot gesehen:





am Boot war alles gut also zack weiter rum bis zur Römerschanze:





da habe ich mich heute aber mal nicht hoch gequält, sondern schön ruhig drum rum gefahren 
Unterwegs auch noch meine Spuren von vor 2 Tagen mit dem Farley gefunden:





nächster Stop war dann die Heilandskirche Sacrow:





dann den Sacrower See lang nach Groß Glienicke:





hier noch schnell nen Foto am der Badestelle:





und ab nach Hause... Rad putzen:





zwischen Rad putzen und duschen gab es dann aber ersteinmal den ersehnten Kaffee:





so und nachdem nun die Klamotten und ich gewaschen sind, liege ich erledigt, glücklich und zufrieden auf der Couch höre Musik und bewege mich hier heute nicht mehr weg 





Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch nen geilen Tag und wünsche euch noch nen schönen Samstag Abend


----------



## cluso (9. Januar 2016)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen und wir durften sogar mit rein.



@Wbs_70 

Tolle Beschreibung und eindrückliche Bilder.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Januar 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> so und nachdem nun die Klamotten und ich gewaschen sind, liege ich erledigt, glücklich und zufrieden auf der Couch höre Musik und bewege mich hier heute nicht mehr weg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 451451


Koax-Chassis?


----------



## -zor- (9. Januar 2016)

nööö... Breitband pur


----------



## barbarissima (9. Januar 2016)

So geiles Wetter hattest du heute  Hier gab´s nur dicken Nebel mit Sprühregen obwohl ich auch extrem motiviert aus den Federn gehüpft bin  Gut, dass du Fotos gemacht hast


----------



## Sandro31 (9. Januar 2016)

Heute das schöne Wetter und denn Schnee genutzt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Januar 2016)

Samstagsrunde.... ohne Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minihbmichi (10. Januar 2016)

Diese Woche auch eine schöne Runde im Schnee


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Januar 2016)

provokant _(auch die schleich Werbung)[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]_


----------



## Fatster (10. Januar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> provokant _(auch die schleich Werbung)
> 
> _



Jepp!  Wäre die nicht gewesen, hätte ich glatt auf "gefällt mir" gedrückt


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Januar 2016)

Mm sollte der Mod mal einschreiten


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen 

nach einer Woche recht frischen Temperaturen um die -10° und etwas Schnee am Freitag, heute früh mal wieder eine kleine Runde am Strand bei angenehmen Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt.





Start in Warnemünde, noch bissel dunkel ....





gings am Wasser entlang. Der Strand war teilweise gefroren bzw. mit einem dicken Eispanzer bedeckt ......... aber es war ja gut gestreut 
Aus kleinen Bächlein ...





wurden riesige Gletscher 
Trotz überfrorener Steine gings mit abgesenkten Luftdruck 0,2/0,3 recht fluffig am Strand entlang ...





Sturm, starker Frost und Wasser haben leider auch in den letzten Tagen ihre Spuren hinterlassen ...





Steilküstenabbrüche zwischen Nienhagen und Börgerende. Leider nicht ganz ungefährlich.
Zurück dann wie immer oben auf der Steilküste entlang.





Wobei der Gespensterwald in Nienhagen nicht fehlen darf .
Und belohnt mit Blick auf den Strand und ...





wenn es nicht so diesig wäre, auf Warnemünde und dem zweiten Frühstück.

Wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mm sollte der Mod mal einschreiten



Des bissl Werbung kann man schoh verkraften bei schönen Bildern, einfach drüber wegsehen  
Bei der Fabe fällt die garnet auf 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (10. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei der Fabe fällt die garnet auf



deswegen wurden die bilder ja extra doppelt gepostet...

@cherokee190 ..sehr geil !

gruss accu


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2016)

Ein steiler Spikreifensingletrail  
Sieht echt kalt bei euch da oben aus 







G.


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Januar 2016)

In den letzten Tagen war es schon recht kalt hier oben, wobei es hier draußen in Strandnähe noch bedeutend kühler war als in der Stadt mit -12°. Es steckt somit noch eine ordentliche Portion Frost im Boden, wobei die Luft aber schon mal um die 0° hat. Macht die Sache schon wieder recht angenehm .

PS: Spikes wären gar nicht mal schlecht, der Wald war komplett vereist. Hätte bestimmt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2016)

Bei uns im Fichtel ists gerade richtig warm, dafür haben wir viel unpassenden Schnee zu den Temperaturen 
Ansich ist das Fichtel gerade in Fatihand, weil mit normalen hochwärts viel nicht zu fahren geht 
Mit ein wenig Glück ändern sich die Bedingungen bis zur Mitte der nächsten Woche in perfekte Bedingungen...ja nach Tauphase in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen 







G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2016)

@cruisingfix und ich waren heute mit Farley und Dude unterwegs...neue Wege zu erkunden....und gefunden haben wir u.a. einen feinen Spielplatz...



Auf und nieder immer wieder.....




Zum Abschluß noch den _Vista_ genießen...




...und gen Heimat zurück radeln...


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Januar 2016)

als Fotograf nicht so geeignet, und als Reporter auch nicht so[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Januar 2016)

@cherokee190: Bist du bei dem gefrorenen Wasserfall nicht gerutscht? Welche Reifen hast du drauf?


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> @cherokee190: Bist du bei dem gefrorenen Wasserfall nicht gerutscht? Welche Reifen hast du drauf?


Das Fahrrad liegt aus gutem grund auf dem Boden  Und er fährt die selbe Reifenkombi wie du auf dem ICT


----------



## Fatster (10. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> @cherokee190: Bist du bei dem gefrorenen Wasserfall nicht gerutscht? Welche Reifen hast du drauf?



Natürlich ist er gerutscht - sogar gestürzt - oder glaubst Du, ein Mann würde sein allerheiligstes FatBike freiwillig auf der eiskalten Eisplatte ablegen


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> @cherokee190: Bist du bei dem gefrorenen Wasserfall nicht gerutscht? Welche Reifen hast du drauf?



Genau, die Reifen Kombi ist die Gleiche wie bei dir ..... Surly Bud und Lou. Luftdruck hatte ich heute auf ca 0,2 und 0,3 abgesenkt. 
Funktionierte recht gut, sogar auf dem Wasserfall . 
Allerdings habe ich das Mooni zum Foto an den Wasserfall gelehnt, dazu wars dann aber doch zu glatt und es hat sich lieber hin gelegt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (10. Januar 2016)

Geile Bilder hier die letzen 2 Seiten. 
Wir waren gestern auf einer ausgedehnten Runde im Grunewald unterwegs. Am Ende standen dann 50km auf der Uhr und es war wie immer ein riesen Spaß und der Wald war wunderbar zu fahren. Leider keine Bilder vorhanden


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Januar 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> ...
> Funktionierte recht gut, sogar auf dem Wasserfall .
> Allerdings habe ich das Mooni zum Foto an den Wasserfall gelehnt, dazu wars dann aber doch zu glatt und es hat sich lieber hin gelegt .


Aha. Die zwei Jungs da oben haben nämlich behauptet du hättest dich mit dem Bike auf die Fresse gelegt.


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Januar 2016)

Auch das passiert mitunter


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Aha. Die zwei Jungs da oben haben nämlich behauptet du hättest dich mit dem Bike auf die Fresse gelegt.


Das ist Fatbiker-Humor, da musst wohl noch bissl üben


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Aha. Die zwei Jungs da oben haben nämlich behauptet du hättest dich mit dem Bike auf die Fresse gelegt.


Petze [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. Januar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mm sollte der Mod mal einschreiten


Na komm soll in Zukunft jeder seine Marke/Schriftzug vom Rahmen kratzen?? Ich find das Bild sehr schön und ob da jetzt Canyon,Trek oder litewheelz steht ist doch wirklich....



Dutshlander schrieb:


> als Fotograf nicht so geeignet, und als Reporter auch nicht so


----------



## shibby68 (11. Januar 2016)

Wenn man solche Sorgen hat, hat man keine Echten.
Prost und guten Start in die Woche euch allen.
Hab mir gestern nasse Füsse und ein fettes Grinsen geholt.


----------



## skaster (11. Januar 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Wenn man solche Sorgen hat, hat man keine Echten.
> Prost und guten Start in die Woche euch allen.
> Hab mir gestern nasse Füsse und ein fettes Grinsen geholt.


 auch wenn bearbeitet


----------



## shibby68 (11. Januar 2016)

ja logo. original wäre das schon sehr verrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2016)

Als wär hier alles normal...


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. Januar 2016)

vor ner woche - Fatbiketour im Frost - Erzgebirgskamm - Bilderalbum von user Falco:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78731?limit=40

4 Fatbikes dabei












...


----------



## -zor- (11. Januar 2016)

@Wbs_70 ... wie immer super Bilder und das letzte ist der Hammer


----------



## Falco (11. Januar 2016)

Da kann es aber jemand nicht erwarten die Bilder in alle möglichen Fat Bike Foren zu stellen.

Ich schreib die Woche noch ein paar Zeilen zu der Tour, damit die Bilder besser verpackt sind, versprochen


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2016)

Falco schrieb:


> Da kann es aber jemand nicht erwarten die Bilder in alle möglichen Fat Bike Foren zu stellen.



kein Wunder, die sind ja auch genial


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Januar 2016)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Na komm soll in Zukunft jeder seine Marke/Schriftzug vom Rahmen kratzen?? Ich find das Bild sehr schön und ob da jetzt Canyon,Trek oder litewheelz steht ist doch wirklich....


nee abkratzen braucht er bestimmt nicht aber alle auffällig doppelposten ist doch auch nicht nötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (11. Januar 2016)

Nachdem 2015 bis zum Ende fast lückenlos mit Touren gefüllt werden konnte, begann 2016 eher ruhiger. Zwar trafen wir uns zur alljährigen Neujahrsrunde doch mit dem darauf folgenden Wochenende befand sich eine große Lücke im Tourenkalender. Ein ganz schlechter Start ins Jahr.

Da erschien unerwartet der Martn wie gerufen zur Neujahrausfahrt. Normalerweise hat er als Teil des Karl-Ranseier-Raubelwalzer-Quintett über Neujahr sein Zuhause im Schnee. Doch dieses Jahr ist die Mehrtagestour wegen Schneemangels ausgefallen. Die Gelegenheit mussten wir natürlich nutzen um das Wochenende zu retten. Und tatsächlich Martin hatte bereits Pläne für den Sonntag. Diese waren viel wichtiger als nur eine einfache Tour am Wochenende. Denn er wollte auf die Suche nach dem Schnee des verlorenen Winters gehen. Bei dieser für die Dresdener Bikewelt überaus wichtigen Aktion mussten wir uns natürlich anschließen um den Winter zu retten.

So wurde die Tour am Ende des Tages veröffentlicht. Die Verkehrsvertriebe Oberelbe hatten den Winter bereits aufgegeben, denn der Altenberg Wintersport Express wurde nicht in den Dienst genommen. Entsprechend lückenhaft war der Fahrplan. Wir einigten uns auf die 9 Uhr Verbindung und hatten bereits einige Anmeldungen zur Runde.

Doch dann kam Jochen mit der Wettervorhersage. -10°C bei stürmischem Wind aus Südosten.







Es wurden gefühlte Temperaturen von -20°C geschätzt. Eben noch bei Plusgraden im Sonnenschein Biken gewesen war diese fast schon unwirkliche Ankündigung zu viel für den einen oder anderen Mitfahrer.

Dennoch verpflichten sich 6 Biker tapfer zur Aufgabe unter vollem Einsatz den verschwundenen Schnee zu suchen. Mit der Hilfe der kleinen aber 800PS starker Dieselmaschine gelangen wir mitten in das Osterzgebirge. Und da war er, der vermisste Schnee. Entsprechend wurde sofort der Reifendruck abgesenkt um möglichst viel davon auf einmal zu befahren.

Der ein oder andere war den ganzen Reifenkontakt mit der weißen Pracht doch nicht mehr gewohnt und musste noch ein paar Hube Luft in die Reifen drücken damit die eigene nicht zu schnell ausgeht.

Auf den Weg nach oben ging es dann los, wir befanden uns mitten im Eisnebel. Nach einer kurzen Bestätigung der Wetterdaten an der Tafel der Wetterstation ging es trotzdem hochmotiviert voran





Bereits jetzt bildet sich im Wind an allen blanken Metallflächen eine raue Eisschicht. Und wir fuhren immer tiefer in den Nebel hinein.





In der Hoffnung dass uns das Eis tragen würde, schlugen wir den Weg über den Moorpfad ein.











In der engen Baumgasse blieben wir auch vom Eisigen Wind verschont und konnte endlich etwas von Eislandschaft bewundern.

Die Zählung ergab dass keiner im Moor versunken ist, tatsächlich war das Eis bereits dick genug das wir nirgends eingebrochen sind.  Vollzählig setzten wir unsere Runde Richtung Pramenáč fort.

Unter lauter Fat Bikes ist man im Winter plötzlich mit 26 Zoll der Exot der von den Mitfahrern gemustert wird.





Den Gipfel bezwungen aber etwas vom Wetter gebeutelt gönnten wir uns erstmal einen heißen Tee:




first Fatbiketour 2016

Ist nicht grade das typische Bikebergsteigen Bild, Gipfelkreuz gab es auch keins, aber trotzdem  wurde jeder Meter Abfahrt genutzt.





Grundsätzlich gibt es da oben ein Gipfelkreuz, doch das steht zwischen den Bäumen auf der Wiese…

Um nach der Pause wieder etwas warm zu werden schlug Martin für den Weg ins Tal den beim Endurorennen genutzten Pfad zur Steinernden Sonne vor.

Anfangs war dieser noch etwas vom Wind vernebelt





Ein paar Sekunden später war es plötzlich klar und Robert hat den besten Zeitpunkt erwischt:





Als wir wenig später wieder beisammen waren, war auch der Eisnebel zurück.





Im Anschluss ging es auf die letzten und schönsten Meter der Abfahrt am Skilehrpfad bis zum Forstweg bei der Berghütte Mikuláška





Ziel der Tour war die Flöha Talsperre Fláje. Kurz vor 12 und das Ziel vor Augen, verzichteten wir auf die Einkehr.

Dann ging es noch mal richtig los mit dem Wetter.





Bei kaum Sicht wehte immer mal eine weiße Wand über den Weg. Man fühlte sich wie in einen Film-Blizzard, einfach toll auch wenn es wie Nadelstiche auf das Gesicht eingeprasselt ist.

Bis zu dem Vrch trí pánu/Dreiherrnstein ging es über das Feld. Als endlich zurück in den Wald kamen, machten wir in dem nahegelegenen Unterstand unsere Mittagspause.

Mit Mühslieriegel, Schnitten oder warmen Letscho aus der Thermoschüssel stärkten wir uns ein wenig und genossen den ruhigen Moment. Bevor wir völlig auskühlten machten wir uns eine halbe Stunde später für die Weiterfahrt fertig. Doch da brauch bei Alexander Hektik aus. Die Packtasche vom Gepäckträger war verschwunden. Als dann alle möglichen ablageplätze abgeklappter waren, musste diese wohl unterwegs verloren gegangen sein. Nach einer Prüfung der Zahlreichen Fotos konnten wir dies bestätigen und haben den Ort auf die Pramenáč Abfahrt eingrenzen können. Da die Tasche voller Ausrüstung war, entschieden wir uns für die Rückfahrt.

Auch wenn nicht alles nach Plan lief, hatten wir jede Menge Spaß





Kein Wunder, bei der Atmosphäre konnte man nur gute Laune haben, einfach schön durch den vereisten Wald zu fahren





Mit Rückenwind kamen wir rasch am Fuße des Pramenáč an und schon auf der ersten Abfahrt fanden wir die vermisste Tasche. Und das Beste: wir konnten noch mal runter fahren 





Ein springendes Fatbike erinnert mich immer irgendwie an einen fahrenden Zeppelin 





Wir waren nun schon 3 Stunden draußen und es bildeten sich so langsam die ersten Eiszapfen im Gesicht





Doch wir waren immer noch heiß auf Trails





13:20Uhr war es dann aber doch schon, mit der Talsperre wäre das wohl nichts mehr geworden. Mit einer kleineren Runde in Planung hatten wir plötzlich wieder jede Menge Zeit. Da konnten wir nicht einfach noch mal an der Berghütte Mikuláška vorbei fahren, wir mussten einfach einkehren.

Natürlich gehört die Knoblauchsuppe zur Standardbestellung, auch wenn diese etwas zu lasch für unseren Geschmack war. Das Bodenständig Böhmische Hauptgericht war aber gut. Alexander hat sich für die Umplanung zur Suchaktion mit einer Getränkerunde bedankt. Doch noch war der Rückweg nicht festgelegt, kurz darauf hatte Martin die Karte auf den Tisch gepackt und rasch etwas für uns gefunden.

Gut gesättigt brachen wir wieder auf und fuhren noch an der einen oder anderen vereisten Kneippe vorbei.





Sehr bald waren wieder im Eiswald unterwegs





Anstatt zur Talsperren zur fahren, war die Überquerung der Mulde, der schnellsten Fluss Mitteleuropas, unsere alternative Attraktion.

Im Gänsemarsch über die Tschechische Muldenbrücke





Kurz bevor wir die Grenze nach Deutschland überquerten wurde schnell noch für die Zugfahrt ein paar Dose tschechisches Bier besorgt.

Bergauf auf den Weg zum Kahleberg nutzte unser Handschuhverweigerer natürlich jede Gelegenheit sich zu befreien 





Das Tempo war weiterhin sehr gemütlich und alle waren noch gut drauf.





Ab einer gewissen Körpergröße sieht ein Fat Bike meiner Meinung nach fast aus wie ein 26er.

Unseren nächsten Stopp machten wir am Wüsten Teich





Ein paar Zentimeter vom Ufer entfernt war die Eisdecke verdächtig dunkel, wollte dann doch keiner drüber fahren 

Also fuhren wir außen rum





Und da waren wir, die letzten Meter zum Kahleberg:





Zu sehen gab es leider nichts außer Nebel. Daher ging es direkt weiter nach Altenberg. Mittlerweile war es schon dunkel. Direkt neben der Skipiste sind die den Trail herunter. Die Schneekanonen hatten da oben dank dem Wind gut in den Wald hinein gestreut und uns mit 15cm Kunstschnee viel Freude bereitet.

Da wir noch eine Menge Zeit bis zur nächste Bahn hatten, sind wir direkt am Bahnhof vorbei zum Geisingberg. Oben angekommen hatten die letzte Möglichkeit genutzt den Rucksäcke leer zu futtern bevor es wieder runter ging. Nach etwas Tee und Plausch freuten wir uns schon auf die Abfahrt. Die Geisingabfahrt war mit nicht mal 5cm Schnee noch ordentlich rau, das roch förmlich nach Platten. Und man musste nicht lange darauf warten bis es passierte.

Natürlich musste das dokumentiert werden:





Spannend, vor nicht mal einer Stunde hatte Martin davon erzählt wie Sie einmal den Zug fast verpassten weil Sie auf dem Gipfel 5 Minuten vom Bahnhof entfernt bis 10min vor Zugabfahrt gesessen haben. Mit nicht mal 3min Puffer sind Sie losgefahren und dann kam der unerwartete Platten der die Zeitplanung plötzlich auf den Kopf stellte.

Genauso wie in unserer Nacht , zum Glück hatten wir deutlich mehr Zeit bis die Bahn ankommen sollte, daher war es eher langweilig 

Doch für Bahnhof Lauenstein wär die Zeit dann doch zu knapp, also wählten wir Geising als Ziel. Mit neuem Schlauch im Reifen konnten wir dann die letzten Meter herunter rollen. Und sind alle heil angekommen.

Um die Wartezeit am Bahnhof besser zu überbrücken hat Martin angefangen seinen Tee mit Hochprozentigen zu veredeln. Und im Zug ging es dann weiter mit dem mittlerweile fast gefrorenem Bier zum Abschluss 

War eine Super Runde, wir hatten eine Menge Spaß und bei 3:45h Pause auf 3:45h Fahrzeit hätte es gemütlicher kaum sein können. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde.

Unsere Einsatz hat sich auch gelohnt, wir hatten den Winter gefunden und sogar für eine Woche nach Dresden geholt


----------



## Bowralph (12. Januar 2016)

geile Bilder ,schön beschrieben , da wär ich gerne dabei gewesen ...


----------



## tofino73 (14. Januar 2016)

Gestern in Flims/Laax: Perfekt griffiger Schnee













Happy trails


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Januar 2016)

Bei diesem Anblick Heute Morgen konnte ich einfach nicht zu Hause bleiben 

Also Aufi geht`s zur Schwarzenberghütte bei Hinterstein.





Nachdem @Fatster  auf der gleichen Tour vor ca. zwei Wochen den richtigen Schnee vermisst hat , bin ich extra noch mal zum Albert ( Hüttenwirt der Schwarzenberghütte ) rauf gefahren um für ihn ein paar Bildchen zu machen.   Übrigents soll ich vom Albert noch Grüße an alle Fatbiker ausrichten 





 

 

 

 

 

 



Leider war die frisch präparierte Rodelstrecke noch etwas weich  deshalb hab sogar ich an den steilen Stücken schieben müssen 
Na ja was soll`s , jedenfalls war es wieder mal sau Geil


----------



## Fatster (14. Januar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Bei diesem Anblick Heute Morgen konnte ich einfach nicht zu Hause bleiben
> 
> Also Aufi geht`s zur Schwarzenberghütte bei Hinterstein.
> Leider war die frisch präparierte Rodelstrecke noch etwas weich  deshalb hab sogar ich an den steilen Stücken schieben müssen Na ja was soll`s , jedenfalls war es wieder mal sau Geil




 ... das Leben ist nicht fair!


----------



## Peng999 (14. Januar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... das Leben ist nicht fair!



Rainer wir müssen umziehen. 

Ich will Schnee


----------



## accutrax (14. Januar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Übrigents soll ich vom Albert noch Grüße an alle Fatbiker ausrichten



damit wird der besuch der  schwarzenberghütte zur pflichttour !!
sehr gut..

gruss accu


----------



## hw_doc (14. Januar 2016)

So, hier etwas Kontrastprogramm bzgl. Wetter von mir!  B)

Ich war spontan nicht zuletzt dank Roxybike (@Roxy_Rafa) kurz nach dem Jahreswechsel gen Cala Millor/Mallorca aufgebrochen und hatte dort ein paar wunderbare Tage, auch auf dem Fatbike. Die Bilder sind auf Tour mit Guide, als auch die Tage darauf entstanden.

Falls noch nicht bekannt: Dort gibt es weit mehr, als nur Strände zum Biken...  











Nach ein paar Tourentagen auf schmalen 26" wollte ich mich wieder normal bewegen und fuhr die letzte geführte Tour fat, damit war ich der Exot in der Gruppe:















Irgendwann würden Sie alle ihren Fehler erkennen...  















Für mich gings die Tage darauf noch mal etwas "ruppiger" gen und dann durch Aubarca.
Zuerst Höhenmeter aufbauen (Ziel 1)...





Und dann mehr und mehr wieder weg damit - erst zum Selbstzweck...















... und dann mit den Zielen 2 (Mitte) und 3 (rechts) vor Augen:









(Federgabel ist bei sowas doch schon nett...)






Ziel 2:










Ziel 3:





Und ab hier wieder Richtung Cala Rajada...




















"Hausberg" in Cala Rajada:















Wie man vielleicht erahnt: Das Wetter war für die Jahreszeit extrem gut und die Insel angenehm leer.  B)

Vielen Dank an Roxy, Sascha, Berni, Nik, Brigitte, die Tourengäste und alle, die ich jetzt vergessen habe!
_

BTW:
Das FatCurve fährt sich mit dem L-Rahmen recht gutmütig, angenehm neutral. Wegen der kurzen Variostütze musste ich dem den Vorzug geben.
Ich weiß nicht so recht, was Haibike beim Entwurf des FatCurve-Rahmens bei den Reifen für Vorstellungen hatten - 4.8er JJs im Hinterbau schauen schon ziemlich verloren aus:




Der Snowshoe 2XL wird in jedem Fall passen...  
Für das Mallorca-Terrain sollten auch 4" gut funktionieren, werd ich vielleicht auch mal mit eigenem Material überprüfen!

Die JJ LiteSkins haben die 200 km in 3 Tagen mit knapp 2.300 hm jedenfalls klaglos überstanden und machen dort eine sehr gute Figur.  B)


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2016)

Da kann ich wieder voll zurückkontrasten  Heute nur widerwilig gestarten wegen des blöden Schnees.
Aber war dann doch besser wie gedacht  Ein paar Fichtelimprsssionen von eben....

Zum Glück im Nichtwegbereich noch alles recht komod mit dem Schnee.







Zwischendurch eine kleine Steinwintererstbefahrung 






Dann im Wegebereich doch ausreichend sehr gut ausgetreten. Nur freibrechen für die Abfahrt mußte man sich alles selber...obwohl schon ein dutzent faule Cuberer durchgegangen sind 






Top Winterwonderworld am H-weg und mit der Pulverscheeauflage ein Traum zum Runterfahren 






Am Kösseinegipfel lag dann schoh ein wenig mehr Schnee...











...und mit dem genialen Pulverschnee endlich richtig gut Sicht beim Runterheizen 






Na zum Glück konnt ich mich aufraffen loszufahre 

G.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2016)

Pappschnee in der Eifel... Mehr Fotos gibt`s in meinem Tourtagebuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, hier etwas Kontrastprogramm bzgl. Wetter von mir!  B)
> 
> Ich war spontan nicht zuletzt dank Roxybike (@Roxy_Rafa) kurz nach dem Jahreswechsel gen Cala Millor/Mallorca aufgebrochen und hatte dort ein paar wunderbare Tage, auch auf dem Fatbike. Die Bilder sind auf Tour mit Guide, als auch die Tage darauf entstanden.
> 
> ...


Roxy Olè


----------



## durchi (15. Januar 2016)

Endlich ordentliches Fatbike Wetter


----------



## Lenne-Blade (15. Januar 2016)

Nightride im Schnee - Herrlich! 


 

 

 
Grüße Lenne


----------



## Gravelander (16. Januar 2016)

bei uns ist der Schnee schon wieder vollständig weg - mal sehen was der Winter noch bringen mag


----------



## cluso (16. Januar 2016)

Erster richtiger Schnee des Jahres genutzt:










Die Gesichter der "Langlaufski"-Wanderer waren sensationell.


----------



## duke209 (16. Januar 2016)

S2/S3 Hometrails aus anderer Perspektive.



 


















(Treibjagd ￼  )

Ride on.


----------



## michi3 (16. Januar 2016)

Super Bilder


----------



## cluso (16. Januar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> S2/S3 Hometrails aus anderer Perspektive.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453633



Klasse Bild


----------



## der_ulmer (16. Januar 2016)

Endlich, nach nem knappen Jahr warten hat sich der Winter auch wieder zu uns verirrt ... Also heute Vormittag die warmen Schuhe rausgesucht und ne Eingewöhnungsrunde gedreht ...






Unterwegs habe ich noch weitere Spuren von Nates entdeckt. War irgendjemand von hier heute südlich von München Fürstenried in der Nähe des Hundeplatzes unterwegs?!

Genießt den Winter und vui Spaß im Schnee allerseits!!

Grüße, Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (16. Januar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> S2/S3 Hometrails aus anderer Perspektive.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453633
> Ride on.



Hirsche gejagt?


----------



## gnss (16. Januar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> S2/S3 Hometrails aus anderer Perspektive.


Ist das in Thale?


----------



## Fatster (16. Januar 2016)

Heute noch schnell angetestet, wie das ist, im Schnee zu fahren. Nicht, dass ich morgen früh an der Wasserkuppe abkacke 



 

Was ich hinter dem Jägerstand gemacht hab, sag ich nich 



 

... that's the way, aha aha, i like it (white and dirty )



 



 







 

OK Wasserkuppe, bin bereit!


----------



## biberon (16. Januar 2016)

Könnte nun auch mal die Traktion vom neuen Winterreifen testen 



Bin auch brav auf dem Radweg gefahren


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Heute noch schnell angetestet, wie das ist, im Schnee zu fahren. Nicht, dass ich morgen früh an der Wasserkuppe abkacke
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453798
> 
> ...


Na ja, der Schnee ist aber noch sehr übersichtlich, Pedale


----------



## Fatster (17. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Na ja, der Schnee ist aber noch sehr übersichtlich, Pedale



 ... ach weißt Du, im Alter lernt man, auch mal weniger zufrieden zu sein ... Betonung auf "mal"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (17. Januar 2016)

Man, siehst du heute gut aus . Frischer Schnee in Berlin ))


----------



## JensXTR (17. Januar 2016)

Auch bei uns hat es ordentlich geschneit diese Nacht, da musste ich heute Vormittag gleich raus....


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## mikeonbike (17. Januar 2016)

da kann ich schneetechnisch mithalten...


----------



## jusio (17. Januar 2016)

wir haben auch ein bisschen Schnee:








Schneetreiben unterhalb der Schneeburg...


----------



## der_ulmer (17. Januar 2016)

Und bei uns kam heute Nacht und am Vormittag auch noch ne ordentliche Ladung weißes Gold zusammen ...

Hier war ich heute der Erste, der Spuren ziehen durfte:






Hier waren andere früher dran:






Und zum Schluss gabs sogar noch a paar Sonnenstrahlen:






Waren dann doch knapp 2,5h Spaß im Schnee und ich hatte ganz vergessen, wie anstrengend Radln in der Ebene sein kann ;-)

Schönen Sonntag noch!!


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Januar 2016)

Sogar im Norden gab's gestern und heute früh etwas Schnee und noch besser, das bissel Schnee und bissel Freizeit passten perfekt zusammen. Somit auch heute eine kleine Runde mit dem Monlander durch den Winter


----------



## danie-dani (17. Januar 2016)

Heute bissl im Schnee gespielt. Die Dudes fühlten sich pudelwohl...


Es war schon ganz schön heftig vom Schnee her. Ist man gar nicht gewohnt...


Einfach traumhaft, die Sonne zeigte sich auch, als wir durch den Märchenwald sind...


Kurzes Päuschen für die Dudes...


Und zum Schluß noch ein Selfie...


Danke für das schöne Ründchen @CanyonSchubser...


----------



## luki:-) (17. Januar 2016)

Endlich Schnee 




Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2016)

auch im Teutoburger Wald gab es ein paar Flocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (17. Januar 2016)

Ein paar Schneeflocken haben auch den Weg nach Luxemburg gefunden und ein kleines Verkehrschaos verursacht. Deshalb ging es heute Morgen rauf auf beachtliche 380 m über NN.






Vorbei am alten Steinbruch






ging es dann weiter zu meinem Lieblingstrail. Den kleinen Kicker, den ein paar Jungs hier freundlicher weise gebaut haben, hab ich heute lieber ausgelassen. Es war einfach zu glatt. Abgelegt hab ich mich dann doch noch, dazu aber später.






Unterwegs hab ich dann noch einen Dicken getroffen. Dagegen sehen Bud und Lou aus wie Renradreifen.






Weiter gings dann zum nächsten Trailchen.






Und dann gings wieder runter. Hier hatte ich noch Grip ohne Ende.






Den Grip hab ich dann kurz vor der Haustür nicht mehr gefunden, als ich auf einer Eisplatte bremsen musste.
Knie blau, Bike heil .


----------



## gewichtheber (17. Januar 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


> Endlich Schnee Anhang anzeigen 454066
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk



Könnte von einem professionellen Werbefotografen sein, top!


----------



## audis2limo (17. Januar 2016)

War gute 20 km unterwegs heute, kamen mir vor wie 50


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Januar 2016)

Im "Schnee".


----------



## Fossi85 (17. Januar 2016)

Bei dem vielen Schnee wollte mein Dude heute auch wieder raus. ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


> Endlich Schnee Anhang anzeigen 454066
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk



Da war ich heute auch.....  Bilder folgen morgen


----------



## Steinberg (17. Januar 2016)

Heute auf dem Floßgraben zwischen Bockau - Aue


----------



## Steinberg (17. Januar 2016)

Noch eins - Dude von vorn


----------



## franz.p. (17. Januar 2016)

FAT unterwegs...
heute WS in Schriesheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (17. Januar 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


> Endlich Schnee Anhang anzeigen 454066
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk



Irre gutes Bild...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Januar 2016)

Sch(n)ee war´s











Schönen Restsonntag


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2016)

Manno, kein Wunder das es bei uns Schneeunter herrscht, wenn jetzt schon überall Schnee liegt 
Hier muß man mit Fäti jetzt schon gucken welche Tour man fährt und was geht 

Blick aus dem Fatbikerwärmeraum am Oko auf die Skifahrermassen...eek....







Interessantes Skifahreroutfit, Jeans und Wollumhängetäschchen 






Trails waren teilweise Interessant zu fahren 






Apreefatbiken am Bullheadhaus...






G.


----------



## gnss (17. Januar 2016)

Naja immerhin war es ein wenig weiss.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## Road Rider (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wie in vielen anderen Teilen der Republik ist auch in und um Siegen endlich weißes Zeug vom Himmel gefallen. So haben @jejamm und ich kurzfristig eine kleine Tour durch die Wälder hinter Eiserfeld gestartet. Unten im Tal war es eher so naja, was die Schneeverhältnisse anging. Da ich aber gestern schon mal kurz oben auf meinem Hausberg war und nachgeguckt hatte, wie es sich da mit Schnee verhält, haben wir heute ein paar Höhenmeter in Angriff genommen und sind nicht enttäuscht worden
Die Idee hatten aber auch noch einige andere Leute... Es waren doch zahlreiche Wanderer und Jogger (davon einer kurz bekleidet, aber mit Stöpseln in den Ohren) unterwegs. Die Wegen waren teilweise schon ordentlich plattgetreten, aber trotzdem fuhr es sich echt gut





Unterwegs ohne Schutzbleche, aber trotzdem glücklich





Unterwegs mit Schutzblechen, dafür aber auch nicht eingeschneit worden





Kurze Pause unterwegs mit Ausblick auf irgendeinen Berg. Weiß nur leider nicht mehr, welcher es denn war...





Schneekunst oder sowas





So, oder so ähnlich sah es auf den Hügeln in weiten Teilen aus

Mehr Bilder hats leider nicht. War auch nur ne kleine Runde, da ich anschließend noch ein wenig Schlittenfahren mußte
Ich sag Euch, setzt Euch bloß nicht auf dem Schlitten hinter einen Siebenjährigen, der jetzt anderthalb Tage Zeit hatte, die besten Sprunghügel am Hang auszuprobieren Ich hab jetzt jedenfalls einige blaue Flecken, und die kommen nicht von der Tour mit dem dicken Rad

Egal, war jedenfalls ein spaßiger Tag

Gute Nacht zusammen

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Januar 2016)

Trotz -20 Grad hat es Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Fatster (17. Januar 2016)

MEIN Beitrag zum Thema:
"Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs"





Ein Autobahnparkplatz auf der A81, nachdem ich die gemeinsame Wasserkuppen-Tour mit @Staanemer canceln musste ... und *wehe* da klickt jetzt jemand "Gefällt mir"!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Januar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> *wehe* da klickt jetzt jemand "Gefällt mir"!


*fingerkreisenlassenundderVersuchungwiderstehen* 

warum gecancelt ? zuviel Schnee auf der Gasse ?


----------



## Fatster (17. Januar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> *fingerkreisenlassenundderVersuchungwiderstehen*
> 
> warum gecancelt ? zuviel Schnee auf der Gasse ?



Ja, auf der A81 war morgens um 7.30 Uhr Höchstgeschwindigkeit 60 km/h. Und bei ner Fahrtstrecke von 250km war's irgendwann mal "unsinnig", das Risiko war's mir dann einfach nicht mehr wert. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Januar 2016)

"Gefällt mir" habe ich nicht gedrückt, aber....  *duckundweg* 

Das hätte ich mir auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. Januar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> MEIN Beitrag zum Thema:
> "Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 454246
> ...


Ich hab auch mal Gewinner gedrückt, hihi! 
Ist das wenigstens ein 4matic?


----------



## Fatster (18. Januar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> "Gefällt mir" habe ich nicht gedrückt, aber....  *duckundweg*



Ja ne, is klaa  ... komm Du mir nach Hause!  



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal Gewinner gedrückt, hihi!
> Ist das wenigstens ein 4matic?



Gilt auch für dich!  Und ja, issn 4matic, drum konnt ich ja immerhin 60 fahren, die anderen nur 40 

Ach ja:
Die "Gewinner-Drücker" hab ich gespeichert, jeden Einzelnen!! 
@Staanemer , bei dir lass ich Milde walten


----------



## Girl (18. Januar 2016)

Am Samstag noch ohne Schnee losgerollt mit dem Kleinen.




Sah es dann ca. 100hm weiter oben schon so aus.








Nach 2,5h mit dem Sohneman ging es dann wieder nach Hause.
Am Sonntag dann noch eine richtige Ausfahrt ohne Anhänger in den Deister.








Wozu so ein Schutzblech doch gut ist. Das nächste mal nehme ich noch eine Grill und Stühle mit, da kann man richtig dinieren. Glühwein wäre sicherlich die bessere Wahl als Tee.




Oben im Deister war es dann auch -3 Grad und herrliche Schneebedingungen. Die Erstbefahrung auf Trails mit vielen Wurzel (Farnweg) ist im Schnee immer eine Freude.




Für mehr Bilder hat es nicht gereicht, war ja zum fahren da.


----------



## cherokee190 (18. Januar 2016)

@Girl  am Hänger fehlt aber immer noch das fette Rad


----------



## Girl (18. Januar 2016)

Ja ich weiß aber ich habe keine Lust da hinten 1kg extra mitzuschleppen, gibt leider keine leichte Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß aber ich habe keine Lust da hinten 1kg extra mitzuschleppen, gibt leider keine leichte Alternative


Über was für eine Laufradgröße reden wir?


----------



## Girl (18. Januar 2016)

20 Zoll
Da gibt es Fatbikereifen aber die wiegen fast das gleiche wie unsere Reifen 
Ich müsste dann auch schauen wieviel Platz noch ist neben dem Dämpfer und auch der Durchmesser könnte spannend werden.

Aber ich nehme gern Tipps an.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2016)

Ne Breite Felge und ein 2.5er wären ja schon ein Anfang


----------



## Girl (18. Januar 2016)

Die Felge (350g) hat schon eine Maulweite von 25mm und der Faltreifen ist 2,3 (570g). Den wollte ich noch mal mit dem Schlauch anvulkanisiert testen damit er vielleicht mehr Volumen bekommt.

Da es ja auch um "Unterwegs" geht, nicht das es Ärger gibt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2016)

Nachdem mein Dude mit 3 fachem Speichenbruch Ende des Jahrs 2015 streikte, konnte ich gestern nach erfolgreicher Reparatur endlich meine erste (Fatbike)Tour im Jahre 2016 absolvieren.
Da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte bei den Bilder, gibt es ein paar mehr:





































Sch(n)ee wars!!


----------



## michi3 (18. Januar 2016)

Super Bilder


----------



## Fatster (18. Januar 2016)

michi3 schrieb:


> Super Bilder



Jepp, vor allem das letzte!  Genial!


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2016)

das kleine Schneewölkchen über der untergehenden Sonne ist ja geil


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2016)

Dachte das ist ein Atompilz 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2016)

Letzte Nacht kam der Frost in die Eifel. Kein Schneematsch mehr, nur schöner trockener Schnee. So gefällt uns das schon besser.


----------



## shadoom (18. Januar 2016)

Bei den tollen Bildern kann ich leider nicht mithalten...

Aber am Wochenende kam der Schnee auch am Bodensee an!
Bin dann auch die erste Runde durch den Schnee, inkl in der Dämmerung ein Trail am Gehrenberg. GEIL wars!


----------



## SirQuickly (18. Januar 2016)

Das Wetter zieht mich regelrecht aufs Pugsley ....









-7 Grad warens heute.





Top Schneeverhältnisse


----------



## chriiss (18. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## piazza (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

zwar schon etwas her, doch wollte ich euch die (sommerlichen) Bilder nicht vorenthalten.

Bin über Weihnachten und die Feiertage mal den Jurasteig von Kelheim (bzw. Saal (Bahn)) über Kallmünz, Schmidmühlen, Deining, Riedenburg zurück nach Kelheim abgefahren.

Los gings am 24.12. von Saal aus über Kelheim nach Matting, leider fuhr dort die Seilfähre nicht, so dass ich einen kleinen Umweg über die Eisenbahnbrücke bei Grossprüfening machen musste.






Das sommerliche Wetter lädt ein zu einer kleinen Rast, gut so, denn offene Gasthöfe sucht man an Weihnachten vergebens. Eigentlich hatte auch der Landgasthof Spitzauer in Penk geschlossen, aber ich sah wohl ausgehungert aus, so dass mir die Dame des Hauses doch eine Roulade mit 3 Knödeln gemacht hat! Weltklasse, mit neuem Antrieb gehts gleich viel leichter.
Ein wenig schockiert darüber, wie wenig an Weihnachten auf hat, dachte ich schon, ich müsse die Geschichte von Bethlehem nachspielen, nachdem ich noch knapp 1.5 h in Dunkelheit bis Kallmünz radelte. Die beiden freundlichen Köche sowie die Hausherrin des Weißen Rössls in Kallmünz haben mich aber sehr freundlich aufgenommen, und obwohl es eigtl. kein Frühstück gab, wurde ich trotzdem hervorragend versorgt!



Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle noch einmal!

Sobald es hell wird, breche ich auf, mit kurzem Blick auf die Naab



und die Burg







geht es weiter entlang des Flußlaufes







und hobbit-artigen Trails


.

Die anschließenden fluffigen Trails Richtung Schmidmühlen sind super angenehm und schnell zu fahren.
Nach einer kurzen Rast und Wettercheck






geht es weiter, doch weit komme ich dank Plattfuß nicht (Dorn im Vorderrad)



Den Schlauch geflickt und beim Pumpen bemerkt, dass ich wohl bei jedem Hub mehr Luft aus dem Schlauch ziehe, als ich hineinbekomme, super...Pumpe im Eimer. Also gut einen Kilometer zurück, von oben sehe ich schon eine Tankstelle, doch zu früh gefreut, diese hat auch zu und somit keinen Lufttank an der Kompressorleitung hängen. Ein freundliches Paar auf einer Terrasse half mir aber mit einer Fußpumpe aus, so dass ich die Fahrt fortsetzen konnte. Beim Rückweg mit dem Vorderrad in der Hand kommt mir ein Wanderer entgegen: 'Ah, jetzt wird mir das klar, dachte schon, das [abgestellte Fahrrad] ist moderne Kunst...'
Zeitverlust: eine gute Stunde, wird wohl wieder nichts mit "im Hellen ankommen".

Den GPX-Track hatte ich schon vor längerer Zeit gespeichert und war daher ein wenig verwundert, als ich die Hinweisschilder las, dass die Route wohl geändert wurde und das schöne Kastl nun eingebunden sei. Nunja, ein weiterer verwaister Ort (an Weihnachten), muss nicht sein, und so bin ich der alten Route gefolgt.




Weg verlegt - na hoffentlich finden die den wieder...

Dank den "Windmühlen" ist der Sonnenuntergang nicht allzu romantisch






und auf den folgenden "Hochebenen" leisten mir die roten Augen der Windmühlen weiterhin Gesellschaft. Ich kürze ein wenig ab, und erreiche mit einer blinkenden Akkuladestands-LED Deining, ein Pizza-Container hat noch offen, und auch die Tankstelle ist noch beleuchtet - Abendessen ist gesichert.

Ich komme als einziger (?) Gast beim Hahnenwirt unter; der freundliche Hausherr versorgt mich morgens gleich noch mit einem Lunchpaket und füllt mir die Trinkflasche mit Apfelschorle, sehr nett, vielen Dank auch hier nochmal an dieser Stelle! Das Frühstück war ausgezeichnet und so starte ich gestärkt und gutgelaunt in den Tag.

Es geht durch Sandgestein hindurch



und über Wiesen mit mystischem Nebel, 




kurz darauf zeigt der Wegweiser nach links



Moment, das ist ein Scherz, oder?



Ahh, hier gehts weiter...

Immer weiter bis nach Holnstein. Dort unbedingt die Traum-Treppe mitnehmen




Vor Altmühlmünster, also so bei Kühberg, gibt es eine scharfe Linkskurve auf einem Hochplateau, dort nicht dem Trail folgen, sondern lieber die Trails über die Wiesen mitnehmen, hab dort ein paar Kids mit Integralhelmen auf ihren Rädern gesehn und unten wieder getroffen, macht sicher mehr Spaß, als über den Forstweg runter zu brettern.
Nach kurzer Rast geht es weiter entlang der Altmühl. Das Tal garantiert noch einige schöne Ausblicke.
















Beim Aufstieg in Riedenburg Richtung Klamm reißt mir doch glatt die Kette, der Kettennietdrücker liegt natürlich schön daheim im Warmen. Nachdem eine provisorische Reparatur nichts brachte, machte ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Radladen, vll. ist ja am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag doch jemand da 



Beim Fragen nach dem Radladen an einer Wirtschaft haben zwei Leute gleich alle möglichen Leute angerufen, die ihnen eingefallen sind und evlt. einen Nietdrücker haben könnten, an einen Kontakt wurde ich freundlicherweise geschickt und Herr Max S. half mir mit einem Nietdrücker und einem Powerlink aus, so konnte ich im Dunkeln doch noch wenigstens die restlichen 20-25 km entlang der Altmühl und zurück nach Saal runterreisen, um den Zug Richtung Heimat noch zu erreichen.
Auch hier nochmal: Vielen herzlichen Dank!


Was bleibt?
Der Jurasteig ist super zum Radln, allerdings würde ich Winterradlern es eher in 4 als 3 Tagen empfehlen. Im Sommer sicher kein Ding, aber im Winter sind die Sonnenstunden doch sehr gezählt.
Zum Wandern wärs mir etwas zu langweilig, es werden knapp 2 Wochen gerechnet, da kommt man auch zu Fuß über die Alpen, was (für mich) deutlich attraktiver wäre.
Der 2. Tag fand ich am wenigsten attraktiv (landschaftlich), der 3. und letzte wohl der interessanteste. Alles in Allem eine schöne Runde mit 260 km und 5800 hm.

Anbei noch der Track, nach dem ich gefahren bin. (ohne Kastl)
Der neue kann sicher auf der jurasteig.de - Seite runtergeladen werden.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Januar 2016)

Sehr schön, und auch noch bei mir in der Gegend. Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (18. Januar 2016)

@SirQuickly: Was sind denn das für Lenkerstülpen?


----------



## Pugy (18. Januar 2016)

Das sind Pogies, hier mal eine Erklärseite:

http://bikepackersmagazine.com/history-pogies-buy/


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Januar 2016)

DANKE piazza für den netten Bericht , wollte auch schon immer mal ne

Tour über die Feiertage machen um der Langeweile zu entfliehen, steht jetzt noch weiter oben auf meiner Liste!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> über die Feiertage machen um der Langeweile zu entfliehen


mmmhhh, irgendwas mache ich falsch?
"Dank" Familie habe ich Stress und keine Zeit für Langeweile


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Januar 2016)

Ich erfülle halt meinen eigentlich geschlechtlich vorgesehenen Auftrag nicht und habe dadurch vieeeeel Zeit für mein Hobby  und andere schöne Dinge.


----------



## SirQuickly (19. Januar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> @SirQuickly: Was sind denn das für Lenkerstülpen?


Genau. Lenkerstulpen.Meine sind von moobilo. Die kosten so um die 15 Euro.
Empfehlenswert erst unter -3 Grad-die sind extrem warm.
Gestern bei minus 7 bin ich ohne Handschuhe 2 Stunden geradelt und hatte immer warme Hände.


----------



## Riffer (19. Januar 2016)

@piazza: Das mit der Furt ist mit etwas Menschenkenntnis leicht zu erklären: Das ist die Einfahrt von @Knusberflogge...  (da gibt es einen Bericht über eine Bachlängsdurchfahrung)



piazza schrieb:


> kurz darauf zeigt der Wegweiser nach links
> 
> 
> 
> Moment, das ist ein Scherz, oder?


 
Schöne Tour, feine Schilderung!


----------



## piazza (19. Januar 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> @piazza: Das mit der Furt ist mit etwas Menschenkenntnis leicht zu erklären: Das ist die Einfahrt von @Knusberflogge...  (da gibt es einen Bericht über eine Bachlängsdurchfahrung)
> Schöne Tour, feine Schilderung!



Danke!
Ich hatte in Matting kurz Bilder im Kopf mit einem aufschwimmenden Fatbike, über dem Kopf gehaltenen Rucksack und flussdurchschwimendem Radler  
aber es dann gelassen...man wird weich


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2016)

-13° aber Spaß gehabt! 





Hm, ich sollte mal die Linse meiner Kamera reinigen.


----------



## audis2limo (19. Januar 2016)

Mal wieder ein paar Impressionen....



 

 

 

 

 

 

Mit David Bowie im Ohr hab ich gute 2 Stunden im Schnee gespielt. 

Mit von der Tour waren Space Oddity, Starman, ashes to ashes, Heroes, blackstar...

Bowie isn't dead, he just went to mars.... good journey....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischie (21. Januar 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Am Samstag noch ohne Schnee losgerollt mit dem Kleinen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kannst Du mal schreiben, was das für ein Anhänger ist?

Danke!


----------



## Fossi85 (21. Januar 2016)

Der Anhänger interessiert mich auch. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Girl (21. Januar 2016)

Fischie schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal schreiben, was das für ein Anhänger ist?
> Danke!





Fossi85 schrieb:


> Der Anhänger interessiert mich auch.
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Infos zum Anhänger findet man hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kolofogo-die-singletrailer-alternative.705717/
Wer noch mehr Infos möchte kan gern bei mir anfragen oder sich an den Hersteller wenden.


----------



## pillehille (22. Januar 2016)

Unterwegs in Kleinarl im Salzburgerland mit einem Nicolai Argon Fat Testbike


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Januar 2016)

Da würde ich au gern mal Fattys testen wollen....


----------



## testvehicle (22. Januar 2016)

Morgens am Straussee....


----------



## mikeonbike (22. Januar 2016)

da sind überhaupt gar keine strausse...


----------



## testvehicle (22. Januar 2016)

doch hier im Verborgenen


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo Freunde der dicken Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shadoom (22. Januar 2016)

Gestern bei Sternenhimmel und fast Vollmond nen kleinen Night Ride....










Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JensXTR (22. Januar 2016)

Von einem schönen Nightride diese Woche habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder.....


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (22. Januar 2016)

Frankenwald


----------



## minihbmichi (22. Januar 2016)

Heute beim Snowbike Festival in Gstaad unterwegs


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Januar 2016)

Heute mal geschmeidig das Wochenende eingeläutet mit einem frostigen Nighride mit @Fatty55 im Bergischen...









Klasse Stimmung hier am zugefroreren See. Von einer Überfahrung der Eisfläche haben wir abgesehen


----------



## Scottie0815 (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottie0815 (23. Januar 2016)

Gestern am Titisee und um den Schluchsee im Schwarzwald unterweges gewesen.


----------



## agonie (23. Januar 2016)

Mein Arbeitsweg


----------



## Bubba. (23. Januar 2016)

tolle Fotos postet Ihr hier alle  
bei uns lag auch Schnee, aber dank Bronchitis und mangels Fatbike kann ich leider gar nichts beitragen 
trotzdem schaue ich gerne hier rein 

Gruß


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Januar 2016)

Statt Regen kam nochmal eine ordentliche Schippe Schnee runter.
Die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und rauf aufs Radel. Gestartet bei -9℃ und angekommen bei +2℃.


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Januar 2016)

Bubba. schrieb:


> tolle Fotos postet Ihr hier alle
> bei uns lag auch Schnee, aber dank Bronchitis und mangels Fatbike kann ich leider gar nichts beitragen
> trotzdem schaue ich gerne hier rein
> 
> Gruß


Alles eine Frage der Zeit, hab auch erst geschaut und dann bin ich dem FAT-Fieber erlegen und hab`s nicht bereut


----------



## kpsch (23. Januar 2016)

Heute mittag bei noch hartem Boden ne kleine Runde gedreht. Ab morgen wirds dann wohl wieder ne ziemliche Sauerei.


----------



## duke209 (23. Januar 2016)

Sooo, nachdem ich mir tagelang Gedanken über ein neues Bike gemacht hab, bin ich gestern spontan bei dem Kaiserwetter (trotz permanent -10 Grad) in alt bewehrter Kombi raus. Wir - das Fatboy und ich - hatten unglaublich Spass und die geilste Abfahrt ever genossen.

Los gings in Bad Harzburg zu einer 30km Runde mit zunächst steil 1000hm hoch auf den Brocken und dann irgendwie runter.
Unten gleich auf einen schönen Hangtrail eingestiegen, der dann aber doch 15cm Schnee hatte und nur wenige Wanderspuren. Fazit: Quälerei ab Beginn. Nach einigen Hundert Metern das erste mal den Luftdruck am D5 vorn reduziert.... zog ständig nach links und rechts in den Wanderstapfen. Ging dann besser. Irgendwann war aber auch hier bergauf das Limit im losen Schnee erreicht und ein paar Meter musste geschoben werden.



Nach einem steilen Trail mit festem Schnee und der Freude diesen fahrbar bewältigt zu haben, Ankunft unterhalb des Eckerstausees mit Blick zum Ziel.




Ab hier auf einem verschneiten Forstweg neben der Loipe auf teils festem Schnee gut vorangekommen. Hätte nur ständig der Natur wegen anhalten und Fotos schießen können, traumhaft.




Weiter oben stellte sich nun die Frage "Forstweg weiter über Torfhaus zum Goethe, oder den Hotspot Kaiserwegtrail (S1) bergauf fahren?".
Wanderpfad war ersichtlich also rein und wenig später nur noch bergauf gegrinst, da man versuchen musste auf dem schmalen Pfad mit all seinen Schlenkern und Kanten (über dicke Brocken/Absätze) hochzukurbeln. Grip hatte der 4.6er Gc genug, beim Lenkfehler fand das absetzende Standbein jedoch kein Halt im tiefen Schnee neben dem Pfad..Zum Glück nur einmal gekippt. Jedenfalls irre wie sich das Fat hochgekurbelt hat. Freu.



Oben angekommen und mir neuer Motivation gings erstmal gemächlich den Goetheweg (fester Schnee) dem Ziel entgegen. Bis hierher war es ansich bis auf die Sonne ein normaler schöner Snowride...










Der letzte Kilometer, zunächst die fiese Rampe zur Bahn... der Gc hat im Schnee vor lauter Grip gequitscht und Papa hats auch bis hoch straight up geschafft ...dann neben der Bahn (leider kam keine), dann die übervölkerte Chaussee zum Gipfel - Brocken 1142m. Auch das war ein bekanntes Szenario.
Oben natürlich viele Leute, viele Fragen und Fotoshoots und Wind und Kälte....aber schön.







Runter war angesagt: Mehrere Möglichkeiten gab's. Entscheidung fiel auf Hirtenstieg (westlicher alter Grenzweg aus Platten...wer Uphill trainieren möchte, das Ding ist hoch brutal und mehr als einmal im Jahr tu ich mir das nich an). Also ab hinter den Turm zum Start.

Ab jetzt wurde es faaaaaat und es kam zum faaaaaatesten Downhill im Schnee den ich je gefahren bin.   

Von wegen Weg frei.....es gab wieder einen 40cm eher weichen Pfad, daneben im 50cm Schnee nur Spuren der Boarder/Ski. Da das Ding steil ist, kriegt man sofort Zasster drauf und die 40cm werden schmal....schmäler...zu schmal....Abflug, lachen, Speed, geil die 203er werden warm und jaueln nich mehr und mit Bremse geht's im Drift um Schwenker und Kurven, es wird breiter, nochmal Abflug, aufstehen im Tiefschnee is wie ein Käfer aufm Rücken, lachen...noch mehr lachen....Fotopause:









(das Bild gefällt mir auch)

Weiter unten war es wie in einer Bobbahn mit ordentlich Gefälle und Speed. Das war eine unfassbare Abfahrt!!! Der gute alte Hirte von einer ganz anderen Seite.








Am Eckerstausees wieder angekommen waren die schönsten Snowtrails runter nach Bad Harzburg dann irgendwie schon schön aber quasi fast langweilig  

Ja ja der Harz....traumhaft schön, erst recht an Tagen wie diesen!!

Moral von der Geschicht, ein neues Bike das braucht er nun wirklich nicht 

Gruß


----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2016)

Bubba. schrieb:


> tolle Fotos postet Ihr hier alle
> bei uns lag auch Schnee, aber dank Bronchitis und mangels Fatbike kann ich leider gar nichts beitragen
> trotzdem schaue ich gerne hier rein
> 
> Gruß



Oha, ich hoffe Du kurierst das beides schnell aus!
(Bei den eBay KlAnz gibt es gerade ein Felt DD30 relativ günstig...)


----------



## Toronto (23. Januar 2016)

Traumhafte Bilder, zumal ich als Hannoveraner den Harz auch ein bischen kenne.
Da ich auch bei sonem Wetter jeden Tag mitm MTB zur Arbeit kurbel kann ich die tolle Stimmung voll nachvollziehen.
Schlimm nur dass ich vorhin erst nen Big Jon von Scott probegefahren bin aber Ebbe aufm Konto ist.
Hätte die letzten Tage gerne so manches Mal nen Fattes unterm Hintern gehabt.
Ich glaub ich brauch auch son Spielzeug.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## ufp (23. Januar 2016)

Endlich wieder Schnee  (auch wenn's nur die Hausrunde war) :



 

 


Naja, das mit dem Selbstauslöser muss ich wohl noch üben . Oder besser zählen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (23. Januar 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Schnee  (auch wenn's nur die Hausrunde war) :Anhang anzeigen 456105 Anhang anzeigen 456106
> Anhang anzeigen 456107
> Naja, das mit dem Selbstauslöser muss ich wohl noch üben . Oder besser zählen .
> Anhang anzeigen 456108



Üben mit den Bildern auch....was los? 
Edit: jetzt da, passt


----------



## wj500 (23. Januar 2016)

Die Tage


----------



## univega 9 (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Januar 2016)

Breaking News :
Ein Freund von mir hat sich wohl nun auch mit dem Fatbikevirus infiziert und ich bin daran schuld. 
Es war ein harter Schlag für ihn, noch schwerer war es ihm zu erklären, dass es keine Heilung gibt. 
Er hat sich dann ein Medikament in Form eines China Rahmen geholt und aufgebaut. 
Heute nahm er die erste Dosis, hat super geklappt, das Medikament hilft und Nebenwirkungen gab es keine und ich glaube er findet sich so langsam damit ab,  dass er das für den Rest seines Lebens ein paar Mal pro Woche machen muss.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen, Forum!



[email protected]


----------



## duke209 (24. Januar 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 456212 Anhang anzeigen 456213 Anhang anzeigen 456214 Anhang anzeigen 456215 Breaking News :
> Ein Freund von mir hat sich wohl nun auch mit dem Fatbikevirus infiziert und ich bin daran schuld.
> Es war ein harter Schlag für ihn, noch schwerer war es ihm zu erklären, dass es keine Heilung gibt.
> Er hat sich dann ein Medikament in Form eines China Rahmen geholt und aufgebaut.
> Heute nahm er die erste Dosis, hat super geklappt, das Medikament hilft und Nebenwirkungen gab es keine und ich glaube er findet sich so langsam damit ab,  dass er das für den Rest seines Lebens ein paar Mal pro Woche machen muss.




Hast du inzwischen auch eins? Sitzt ja quasi an der Quelle, oder nicht mehr drüben?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Januar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hast du inzwischen auch eins? Sitzt ja quasi an der Quelle, oder nicht mehr drüben?


Ja, das weiße ist meins, immer noch drüben. 
Nach einem Salsa demo Tag mit dem Bucksaw war ich infiziert, biken hat so richtig Spaß gemacht und ich habe nur noch gegrinst und gelacht auf dem Teil. 
Auf dauer dachte ich mir, macht es allerdings auch fast jeden Trail langweilig, so hab ich mich gegen ein Fully entschieden und mir ein Starr Fatbike geholt und hab seitdem jede Menge Spaß und bin total begeistert.


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Januar 2016)

Heute war der Schnee so genial verfestigt , dass meine Frau und ich sogar die steilen Rampen zur Schwarzenberghütte komplett durchradeln konnten  



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Grüße vom Hüttenwirt Albert an alle


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Januar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute war der Schnee so genial verfestigt , dass meine Frau und ich sogar die steilen Rampen zur Schwarzenberghütte komplett durchradeln konnten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 456467 Anhang anzeigen 456469 Anhang anzeigen 456471 Anhang anzeigen 456473 Anhang anzeigen 456474 Anhang anzeigen 456475 Anhang anzeigen 456476 Anhang anzeigen 456477 Anhang anzeigen 456478 Anhang anzeigen 456479 Anhang anzeigen 456480 Anhang anzeigen 456481 Anhang anzeigen 456482
> Grüße vom Hüttenwirt Albert an alle


Mit Schnee schaut es gleich viel schöner aus. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch in diesem Winter, beim Albert a Schnapserl kosten, Klasse Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (25. Januar 2016)

@duke209 so muss eine FatBike Runde im Winter aussehen. 
Danke für die Bilder und den Bericht.


----------



## duke209 (25. Januar 2016)

Bitte.....demnächst wieder


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Januar 2016)

Nach den ganzen Schneebildern... hier mal was aus grauer Vorzeit... aber frisch aus der Schnittpresse... eine Tour von 2014 in der Pfalz, herrlich war´s... Schaut selbst...


----------



## zoomer (25. Januar 2016)

Ganz grossartig !

Mir ist beim Videogucken nicht mal schlecht geworden.
Und alle können richtig fahren 

Und Herr Bumble vertraut also in solchen Fällen lieber auf sein rostiges On One Fatty;
oder ist das "Richtige" gerade wegen einer neuen Session der Lackerosion belegt ?


----------



## chriiss (25. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ganz grossartig !
> 
> Mir ist beim Videogucken nicht mal schlecht geworden.
> Und alle können richtig fahren
> ...


Das Video ist vom Sommer 2014, da gabs noch keinen Dude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (25. Januar 2016)

Was, wir kriegen hier altes Zeug aufgewärmt ....



(Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Januar 2016)

Hier ist noch ein Nachtrag in Form eines Fotos meines Freundes. 
Ich sagte noch zu ihm, du siehst nicht aus als ob du biken gehst, sondern mehr nach Black Ops Special Forces, lol.


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Januar 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Hier ist noch ein Nachtrag in Form eines Fotos meines Freundes.
> Ich sagte noch zu ihm, du siehst nicht aus als ob du biken gehst, sondern mehr nach Black Ops Special Forces, lol. Anhang anzeigen 456838





Ist Dein Freund bei der GSG9


----------



## zoomer (25. Januar 2016)

So bin ich gestern (allerdings Gesicht bzw. Bart frei) auch gefahren.
Führte zu zwei Hundeangriffen.


Ein anderer spassiger Hundehalter meinte es läge daran dass meine Reifen zu breit wären.


----------



## hw_doc (25. Januar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ganz grossartig !
> 
> Mir ist beim Videogucken nicht mal schlecht geworden.
> Und alle können richtig fahren
> ...



Ach, das geht nicht nur mir bei der Mehrzahl der Cam-Videos so?
Musste deswegen mit Computerspielen aufhören, weil ich die Perspektive nicht lang abkann...



Bumble schrieb:


> Das Video ist vom Sommer 2014, da gabs noch keinen Dude



Das "rostige" Fatty hat es verdient, aufpoliert zu werden!  B)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Januar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ist Dein Freund bei der GSG9


Nee, arbeitet für Nokia. Anscheinend ist mit denen auch nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## schwrzwld (26. Januar 2016)

Langlaufskier waren keine Konkurrenz für Miss Piggy.


----------



## jim-beam (26. Januar 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Schneebildern... hier mal was aus grauer Vorzeit... aber frisch aus der Schnittpresse... eine Tour von 2014 in der Pfalz, herrlich war´s... Schaut selbst...


Hallo ,
Wer ist denn der Kollege mit dem Mukluk ?
Ich hätte eine Frage an ihn .
Danke & Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## hoodride (26. Januar 2016)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> Wer ist denn der Kollege mit dem Mukluk ?
> Ich hätte eine Frage an ihn .
> Danke & Gruß
> Jürgen




Hallo Jürgen,

gibt 2 Mukluks. 

@loui-w und meiner einer.

Gruß 

Matze


----------



## franz.p. (26. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franz.p. (26. Januar 2016)

letzten Sonntag,
mit etwas Schnee...


----------



## jim-beam (26. Januar 2016)

hoodride schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> gibt 2 Mukluks.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Sorry das mit der Federgabel weil die mich sehr Interessiert.
Gruß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Januar 2016)

franz.p. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 457182 Anhang anzeigen 457183 Anhang anzeigen 457181 Anhang anzeigen 457180


die zwei schon wieder !


----------



## Bumble (26. Januar 2016)

hoodride schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> gibt 2 Mukluks.
> 
> ...


Oder sogar drei


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Januar 2016)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> Wer ist denn der Kollege mit dem Mukluk ?
> Ich hätte eine Frage an ihn .
> Danke & Gruß
> Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen, das grün-weisse war ich, die beiden goldenen der hoodride (auch mit Federgabel) und der loui-w (mit Starrgabel). Was möchtest Du denn wissen?
Edit: Wenn´s um die Federgabel geht, das war ne normale 100mm Bluto RL, die in weiß umlackiert worden ist. Guckst Du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63001


----------



## jim-beam (27. Januar 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, das grün-weisse war ich, die beiden goldenen der hoodride (auch mit Federgabel) und der loui-w (mit Starrgabel). Was möchtest Du denn wissen?
> Edit: Wenn´s um die Federgabel geht, das war ne normale 100mm Bluto RL, die in weiß umlackiert worden ist. Guckst Du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63001


Ja Hallo,
Was ich nicht verstehe , das Mukluk hat doch kein tapered Steuerrohr ! Und alle Fatbikegabeln die ich mir angeschaut habe
haben tapered und Steckachse.Was hast du denn da eingebaut.
Danke & Grüße aus Köln
Jürgen


----------



## ice_bear (27. Januar 2016)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Ja Hallo,
> Was ich nicht verstehe , das Mukluk hat doch kein tapered Steuerrohr ! Und alle Fatbikegabeln die ich mir angeschaut habe
> haben tapered und Steckachse.Was hast du denn da eingebaut.
> Danke & Grüße aus Köln
> Jürgen



Wenn ich kurz dazwischenfunken darf 
Das Mukluk hat ein 44er Steuerrohr. Ist Quasi der Steuerrohrstandart für Stahl- und Titanrahmen.
Eine EC Steuerschale an der Unterseite vorausgesetzt, kann das 44er Steuerrohr auch Taperd-Gabeln aufnehmen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Januar 2016)

das aktuelle Mukluk hat jetzt diese Maße
Steuersatzmaß oben ZS44
Steuersatzmaß unten ZS56 

das 2014er nur ZS44 und da geht das wie @ice_bear geschrieben hat mit einer externen Schale
das sieht man auf den Bildern vom @Der Kokopelli auch sehr gut


----------



## jim-beam (27. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin verstehe ich das noch nicht ganz !
zB. die EC Steuerschale ??
Gruß & Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Januar 2016)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin verstehe ich das noch nicht ganz !
> zB. die EC Steuerschale ??
> Gruß & Danke


anhand deiner Bilder hast du ebenfalls den grün-weißen Rahmen wie @Der Kokopelli 
Sprich du brauchst so eine untere Lagerschale (Beispiel)
dann passt auch eine tapered Gabel rein
Aber bedenke bitte, allein die untere externe Lagerschale baut ~1cm höher als eine integrierte 
allein das ändert u.U. schon die Geometrie des fahrfertigen Bikes


----------



## jim-beam (27. Januar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> anhand deiner Bilder hast du ebenfalls den grün-weißen Rahmen wie @Der Kokopelli
> Sprich du brauchst so eine untere Lagerschale (Beispiel)
> dann passt auch eine tapered Gabel rein
> Aber bedenke bitte, allein die untere externe Lagerschale baut ~1cm höher als eine integrierte
> allein das ändert u.U. schon die Geometrie des fahrfertigen Bikes


Ja jetzt verstehe ich Danke !


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Januar 2016)

Genau, das Rohr sieht nicht tapered aus, ist es aber 
Du kannst Dir die untere Steuersatz-Lagerschale mit einer möglichst niedrigen Bauhöhe aussuchen, um den Hochbock-Effekt zu minimieren. Zur Not fährst Du die Gabel als 80mm Version. Ich bin sie mit 100mm gefahren und hatte den Syntace Flatforce drauf gemacht, damit der Lenker schön tief ist. Geschmacksache. 
Innenlager wird auf jeden Fall etwas höher kommen und Sitz- und Lenkwinkel werden etwas flacher, aber bei 80mm kaum spürbar und bei 100mm immer noch nicht dramatisch.


----------



## jim-beam (28. Januar 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Genau, das Rohr sieht nicht tapered aus, ist es aber
> Du kannst Dir die untere Steuersatz-Lagerschale mit einer möglichst niedrigen Bauhöhe aussuchen, um den Hochbock-Effekt zu minimieren. Zur Not fährst Du die Gabel als 80mm Version. Ich bin sie mit 100mm gefahren und hatte den Syntace Flatforce drauf gemacht, damit der Lenker schön tief ist. Geschmacksache.
> Innenlager wird auf jeden Fall etwas höher kommen und Sitz- und Lenkwinkel werden etwas flacher, aber bei 80mm kaum spürbar und bei 100mm immer noch nicht dramatisch.


Danke dir !
Gruß


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo, wir waren mal wieder draußen, ich konnte nur einen Tag & Nacht, die anderen Beiden Dudes waren 3 Tage draußen:

cold Night neighbourhood
Klinovec CZ
Overnighter im hell erleuchteten Winterwald am Klinovec. Klarer Himmel, heller Mond, klare Kälte, viel Schnee, Lagerfeuer & Schnaps. Herrlich

alle Bilder:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hagbard/albums/72157663898348551























































usw


----------



## Keeper1407 (28. Januar 2016)

Hammer Bilder, geile Truppe. TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (29. Januar 2016)

@Wbs_70 WOW
Ich hötte nicht mal die ganze Ausrüstung für so einen Spaß. Aber meine Herren das sieht sooooo gut aus. 
Gerne mehr davon


----------



## Wbs_70 (29. Januar 2016)

so viel ausrüstung benötigt man gar nicht.
rad, schlafsack für kalte temperaturen bzw. 2 schlafsäcke ineinander, isomatte, kocher, essen, klamotten, fertsch


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Januar 2016)

und Schnaps


----------



## klausklein (29. Januar 2016)

Nee lieber ohne Schnee so bei 23 Grad  auf La Palma.


----------



## Duke_do (29. Januar 2016)

Klasse Bilder.
Da war ich auch vor 4 Wochen, allerdings mit dem schmalen Rad. Wie hast du den Transport hin bekommen? Passen die Reifen z.B. in eine Evoc Tasche oder hast du was spezielles als Verpackung genommen?
Wie haben die Reifen das scharfkantig Lavagestein überstanden?


mobil gesendet


----------



## klausklein (29. Januar 2016)

Der Transport war kein Problem im Bikekarton nur Vorderrad raus Gabel raus und ab in den Karton.

4.8 Reifen gehen nicht in die Evoc Taschen das habe ich beim Kollegen probiert.

Die Reifen waren beide Top keinen platten nur Monster Grip auf dem Lavagestein.

Der But vorne hatte kaum Verschleiß nur der Lou hinten ist in 2 Wochen von gut 4mm auf 1mm verschlissen und durfte dann auf der Insel bleiben.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (29. Januar 2016)

La Palma war ich schon mehrmals, allerdings noch nicht mit dem Fatbike.

Werde es spätestens 2017 wieder in Angriff nehmen, dieses Mal Fat.
Allerdings werde ich mein Fatty wie sonst auch die normalen Bikes einfach so wie es ist für den Flug abgegeben. Wird extra abgeholt bei der Gepäckabgabe und am Zielflughafen persönlich übergeben. Hab ich schon 8x so gemacht, ein paar mal auch mit zwei Bikes. Ohne Probleme und beschädigung, was im Koffer nicht der Fall war


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Januar 2016)

@Wbs_70 Wenn ich E


klausklein schrieb:


> Der But vorne hatte kaum Verschleiß nur der Lou hinten ist in 2 Wochen von gut 4mm auf 1mm verschlissen und durfte dann auf der Insel bleiben.


War ja ´n teurer Urlaub dann  Alleine Reifentechnisch...
Schöne Bilder, war bestimmt klasse! Der Sand ist glaube ich der gleiche, der beim Sandstrahlen benutzt wird


----------



## klausklein (29. Januar 2016)

Der Urlaub war jeden € wert die Trails sind einfach nur Geil.

Reifen sind zum verschleißen da.


----------



## hw_doc (29. Januar 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Der Transport war kein Problem im Bikekarton nur Vorderrad raus Gabel raus und ab in den Karton.
> 
> 4.8 Reifen gehen nicht in die Evoc Taschen das habe ich beim Kollegen probiert.
> 
> ...



Auch nicht "platt"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (29. Januar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Auch nicht "platt"?


Das habe ich nicht probiert.


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Januar 2016)

Ich bin gestern nach der Arbeit mal schnell zur Geolsalm geradelt. Da die neuerdings auch im Winter geöffnet hat, ist die Fahrstraße dorthin planiert. Im unteren Teil der Tour war an fahren bergauf kaum zu denken. Es war einfach zu warm und der Schnee wie Schmierseife! Habe sicherlich 50% geschoben. Oberhalb von ca. 1200m und in schattigen Bereichen ging es dann besser.


----------



## testvehicle (30. Januar 2016)

Bike und Rucksack geschnappt....


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Der Sand ist glaube ich der gleiche, der beim Sandstrahlen benutzt wird



Und bei dem Tempo welches der KlausRolf vorlegt, kommt das auch ungefähr hin mit Sandstrahlen


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Januar 2016)

Der erste schwere Berg wurde Heute mal Ausnahmsweise mit dem Lift erklommen 



 

 

 

 

 



Nach der Abfahrt auf der nicht mehr so tollen Rodelstrecke 
sind wir dann aber doch noch zu unseren selbst erradelten Höhenmetern gekommen.
Wohlverdiente Rast auf der Alpe Mittelberg  



 



Die Verhältnisse waren jedenfalls sehr Durchwachsen 

Harter Schnee , weicher Schnee , Eis und sogar ein paar kurze apere Stellen.

Eben alles was man sich so Wünscht für sein Fatty


----------



## duke209 (30. Januar 2016)

@Allgaeufex : also deine Front ist schon arg hoch, an steilen Rampen sollte dein VR recht flügge sein.....daher diese Sattelstellung?
(Mit ner 120er und nem 50er Stem (negativ ohne Spacer) wars mir an Rampen zu flügge, daher nur 100mm.)


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex : also deine Front ist schon arg hoch, an steilen Rampen sollte dein VR recht flügge sein.....daher diese Sattelstellung?
> (Mit ner 120er und nem 50er Stem (negativ ohne Spacer) wars mir an Rampen zu flügge, daher nur 100mm.)


Mit der Äußerung hab ich mir auch schonmal das Maul verbrannt 
Für mich gehört sogar nur ne 80er ins Fatboy, aber ich hab da eh meine ganz eigne Vorstellung von extrem tiefer Front und Trailraketen-Geo


----------



## duke209 (30. Januar 2016)

Also mit ner 100er, einem flachen Megaforce 50mm ohne Spacer, und einem Bar mit 10mm Rise kurbele ich mit meinem Fatboy die steilsten Rampen ohne Verlust Bodenkontakt bei "normaler" Sattelstellung bzw. Sitzposition. Fährt super.
Ich mag auch ne flache Front, daher bin ich auch nicht aufs Fat Caad umgestiegen da mir die einfach zu hoch ist, selbst am kleinen Rahmen. 80mm ist sicher am optimalsten am Fatboy, in meinen Augen 100mm das max in Verbindung mit flachem Cockpit. (Kommt aber auch immer drauf an was und wo man fährt )


----------



## duke209 (30. Januar 2016)

.....wer wohl bloß diese aktuellen Plusgrade braucht  ...... Ich will Frost!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2016)

Ich will Sommer  




....  und ne Coke mit 3Crad


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Januar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich will Sommer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder auch 2 falls dir wider Erwarten zu heiß wird...


----------



## gewichtheber (31. Januar 2016)

@testvehicle Wie lang bist du denn unterwegs, dass sich das Schleppen von fester Nahrung inkl. Kocher lohnt?


----------



## testvehicle (31. Januar 2016)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> @testvehicle Wie lang bist du denn unterwegs, dass sich das Schleppen von fester Nahrung inkl. Kocher lohnt?


War nicht lang 5std ca... Nahrung und Kocher mitschleppen lohnt sich immer .


----------



## hw_doc (31. Januar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich will Sommer
> 
> ....  und ne Coke mit 3Crad





Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Oder auch 2 falls dir wider Erwarten zu heiß wird...
> Anhang anzeigen 458437



Ach jaa... Sommer...





Immer wieder gern gesehen.  B)


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Januar 2016)

Da wird schon lächelnd-liebevoll das beste Stück des Bikes betätschelt.
Ist das ein Sattel Modell "Gonzo"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2016)

...waren spielen..


----------



## eri1 (31. Januar 2016)

@duke209  geile Steine wo ist das genau??


----------



## gertschi (31. Januar 2016)

_Familienausflug ...

Stilfserjoch Radtag 2015








am nächsten Tag noch durchs Val Mora zum Lago di San Giacomo









Grüße ..._


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Januar 2016)

Hi bist Du echt mit dem Fatbike und noch den Hänger hintendran den ganzen Stilfserjoch hochgefahren? Respekt 
Gruß Maik


----------



## muschi (1. Februar 2016)

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/01/fat-im-skiurlaub.html


----------



## minihbmichi (1. Februar 2016)

War mal wieder unterwegs, diesmal beim 3epic winterride auf die 3 Zinnen

Reifen gewechselt von den 45nrth biestern auf VEE Times snow Show xl, muss gestehen um Längen besser


----------



## Boa-P (1. Februar 2016)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> La Palma war ich schon mehrmals, allerdings noch nicht mit dem Fatbike.
> 
> Werde es spätestens 2017 wieder in Angriff nehmen, dieses Mal Fat.
> Allerdings werde ich mein Fatty wie sonst auch die normalen Bikes einfach so wie es ist für den Flug abgegeben. Wird extra abgeholt bei der Gepäckabgabe und am Zielflughafen persönlich übergeben. Hab ich schon 8x so gemacht, ein paar mal auch mit zwei Bikes. Ohne Probleme und beschädigung, was im Koffer nicht der Fall war



Moin, 
nochmal dazu eine Frage. 
Also du bist dann ganz normal zum Schalter zum einchecken und hast das Rad dann vollständig aufgebaut abgegeben? Hast du dich vorher angemeldet oder wie läuft das dann insgesamt ab? Besten Dank.

@alle anderen 
Super Bilder mal wieder von euch und euren FatBikes!


----------



## shibby68 (1. Februar 2016)

Hach wat schön hier...
Am Sonntag hatte das Mittwoch Waschtag und ist jetzt wieder frisch für die kommende Woche.


----------



## Beorn (1. Februar 2016)

Testvehicle: Was ist das für ein Rucksack?


----------



## testvehicle (1. Februar 2016)

Karrimor Predator SF 30.... hat Molle und nen Trinkblasen Ausgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2016)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> La Palma war ich schon mehrmals, allerdings noch nicht mit dem Fatbike.
> 
> Werde es spätestens 2017 wieder in Angriff nehmen, dieses Mal Fat.
> Allerdings werde ich mein Fatty wie sonst auch die normalen Bikes einfach so wie es ist für den Flug abgegeben. Wird extra abgeholt bei der Gepäckabgabe und am Zielflughafen persönlich übergeben. Hab ich schon 8x so gemacht, ein paar mal auch mit zwei Bikes. Ohne Probleme und beschädigung, was im Koffer nicht der Fall war



dein E-Fat werden sie aber nicht mitnehmen!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (1. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> dein E-Fat werden sie aber nicht mitnehmen!



La Palma würde ich auch nicht mit dem fahren. Erstens brauche ich kein E, da ich da Zeit habe und ich persönlich fahre auf La Palma lieber mit dem Enduro. Mal schauen, vielleicht wird mein nächstes Fully ja Plus...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (1. Februar 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Moin,
> nochmal dazu eine Frage.
> Also du bist dann ganz normal zum Schalter zum einchecken und hast das Rad dann vollständig aufgebaut abgegeben? Hast du dich vorher angemeldet oder wie läuft das dann insgesamt ab? Besten Dank.
> 
> ...



Als Fahrrad mit angemeldet bei Flgbuchung. Gepäck mit Fahrrad zusammen aufgegeben. Die rufen dann einen, der es Abholt. Bei Ankunft kommt das Bike meist schon vor dem Gepäck. Wird von Mitarbeiter geschoben und übergeben.


----------



## gertschi (1. Februar 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Hi bist Du echt mit dem Fatbike und noch den Hänger hintendran den ganzen Stilfserjoch hochgefahren? Respekt
> Gruß Maik


Hi Maik,
nein leider nicht, nur ca. 1500Hm , den Rest hat Mutti dürfen.





Hat fast 30° an dem Tag gehabt und wir waren gut unterwegs, aber spät dran und die Verpflegungsstationen fast ausgeraubt ( Kein wunder bei ca. 12100 Radlern ), hab mich dann aufgearbeitet ...
2016 zieh ich durch


----------



## Fatster (2. Februar 2016)

gertschi schrieb:


> Hi Maik,
> nein leider nicht, nur ca. 1500Hm , den Rest hat Mutti dürfen.
> 
> 
> ...



 ... oh ja, dat is aber auch wat hoch, dat Jooch 

Und die Hm zählen mit Hänger mindestens doppelt! Respekt! 

Wenn Du BOCK hast, dann können wir 2016 gemeinsam "durchziehen"! Der @Fatbikebiker und meine Wenigkeit sind am Radtag (27.08.) ebenfalls wieder dort!


----------



## hoodride (5. Februar 2016)

Heute auch mal wieder an die Luft gekommen.


----------



## bolg (5. Februar 2016)

Kürzlich bei dem wenigen Schnee den Big Jon artgerecht ausgeführt!


----------



## Fuchs76 (5. Februar 2016)

Letzte Woche, endlich Schnee!


----------



## bolg (5. Februar 2016)

Fuchs76 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche, endlich Schnee!


 
Nordpol? ..... oder die Schwäbische Alb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuchs76 (5. Februar 2016)

bolg schrieb:


> Nordpol? ..... oder die Schwäbische Alb?


Weder noch, verschneiter Acker in der Rhön! White Out kommt aber schon fast hin.


----------



## svennox (6. Februar 2016)

hoodride schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 460117 Anhang anzeigen 460118
> Heute auch mal wieder an die Luft gekommen.


..ich mag das argonNicolaiFAT noch immer sehr.....THX. für die Bilder


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Februar 2016)

frühling  und abendstimmung....






at home...


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> dein E-Fat werden sie aber nicht mitnehmen!


Wieso nicht? Den Akku ins Handgepäck!


----------



## bikebecker (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Fat im Frühling





Rund um Frankfurt bei 14 plus.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2016)

heute habe ich mich zum wiederholten mal gefragt, warum ich mir eine neue Winterjacke gekauft habe....
Nach überstandener Rüsselpest waren die frühlingshaften Temperaturen heute genau richtig 




das grüne Dickerle konnte auch mal abhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lirasi (7. Februar 2016)

gestern Naturrodelbahn Kreuth. Erst schieb i 2h mein Bike den Berg hoch, und beim runterdriften hat es mich ziemlich schnell erwischt.
In ner Rechtskurve hats mir auf ner Eisplatte das Vorderrad weggezogen. Ging so schnell, dass an Abfangen oder Abrollen nicht zu denken war. Hab dann man meine 95kg mit der Schulter "gedämpft"...., übelste Prellung. 
Aber scheee wars trotzdem


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Februar 2016)

Heute einen schönen komprimierten Steinberg gefunden und für fahrbar befunden.
Fünf Abfahrten geschafft, die sechste bin ich nach links, das Fatty wollte nach rechts, schön den ganzen Berg abgeflogen


----------



## univega 9 (7. Februar 2016)

Schön War,s heute....


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mich nachm essen nochmal aufs Fatty geschwungen und mich aufs stille Örtchen verkrümelt 





Danach ging's wie auf Schienen wieder nach Hause! (stillgelegte Strecke)


----------



## duke209 (7. Februar 2016)

Sand/Kieskuhle können wir auch.
7kg vs. 14kg


 

Am Ende hatte heute der Kurze gewonnen..... im einsauen und Mecker holen von Mama ... 




 

Jaja... beim 24er kriegt er auch was Fättes


----------



## Martina H. (7. Februar 2016)

24 Zoll? Da war doch was - zumindest noch halb


----------



## chriiss (7. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Vighor (7. Februar 2016)

Geht das jetzt als Snakebite durch?






Tour durch den Meinweg und bei 2/3tel dann dies. Das Biest ist entlang der Felge rund 10cm aufgerissen.
Merkte es bergauf, war eigentlich nicht mehr schnell unterwegs aber vermute das in der senke davor doch zuviel Druck auf den Hinterreifen gekommen ist.
Gott sei dank hatte einer der Mitfahrer ein Stück Plastik und Tie-wraps dabei und konnte das provisorisch Repariert werden und ich 14km Waldautobahn zum Auto zurück fahren.
Ansonsten aber eine super Tour, viele Singletrails. Zwar auch viel matsch und steile Anstiege aber dafür auch steile dh passagen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2016)

G.


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2016)

Hilfe, da hätte ich eine schöne Schiebetour einlegen dürfen, für sowas bin ich gar nicht gerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (7. Februar 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hilfe, da hätte ich eine schöne Schiebetour einlegen dürfen, für sowas bin ich gar nicht gerüstet.


War Ich auch nicht, aber ab jetzt kommen auch tie-wraps in den Rucksack ..


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Februar 2016)

Die Biester sind ja echt toll


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2016)

@Vighor  den Reifen würde ich einschicken, das sieht stark nach einem Materialfehler aus


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Februar 2016)

Moin,
eine kleine Tour am Strand von Jütland, auf dem Spuren der Olsenbande.




 
Ist zwar die Ostseeseite, aber sieht doch etwas anders als der typische Strand bei und zu Hause aus.


 
Die Chao's sind im feinen Sand zwar etwas überfordert, da die Profilblöcke schnell zugeklebt sind. Da wäre das Mooni mit den Surlys die bessere Wahl gewesen.



 
Aber dafür konnte der Panzer auf festen Boden punkten.



 

Schöne Gegend .... 
und das Gute, wir sind noch die ganze Woche hier.


----------



## Skydiver81 (8. Februar 2016)

Wir haben gestern zu viert ( @Marcy666 ) eine Fastnachtsmuffel Tour in Kreuznach gestartet, ganz entspannt die schönen Trail dort gerockt..


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2016)

Gestern unterwegs bei vorfrühlingshaften Bedingungen.

Hier beim Päuschen...


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Februar 2016)

Sieht auf dem Bild gar nicht so FAT aus.


----------



## fatbikepeg (8. Februar 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nachm essen nochmal aufs Fatty geschwungen und mich aufs stille Örtchen verkrümelt
> Anhang anzeigen 460893



Na, bist wohl zu spät bei der Klohütte angekommen, wa? Beide Reifen total vollgekackt!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (8. Februar 2016)

Quasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt als Snakebite durch?
> Anhang anzeigen 461081
> Anhang anzeigen 461086
> Tour durch den Meinweg und bei 2/3tel dann dies. Das Biest ist entlang der Felge rund 10cm aufgerissen.
> ...





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Vighor  den Reifen würde ich einschicken, das sieht stark nach einem Materialfehler aus



Ja, bei mtbr gibt es davon auch ein paar Fälle - reklamieren!


----------



## Wbs_70 (10. Februar 2016)

Letztens unsere Overnighterrunde am Klinovec:


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Februar 2016)

Mittagliche Strandrunde in Jütland unter Berücksichtigung des Tidenkalenders, um keine nassen Füße zu bekommen 




Gestartet in Hals bei noch recht hohen Wasserstand und schmalen Strand,



 aber das Wasser zieht sich bereits zurück, auch wenn der Unterschied zwischen Niedrig- und Hochwasser rund 40cm beträgt, reichts hier nicht aus um weiter zu kommen und den Hafen von Hou zu erreichen.




Somit wieder ein Stück zurück und einen halbwegs trockenen Übergang gesucht. 



 Ziel erreicht, die Hafenmole von Hou.




Bissel bergig wirds auch am Strand, aber auf dem losen Sand ist der Big Daddy schnell am Ende  



 Zurück gings recht lustige Wege hinter den Dünen entlang, beim letzten Mal schon teilweise überschwemmt, aber heute da etwas früher, kpl. trocken.



 
so und nun gibt's Käffchen im Ferienhaus .


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Februar 2016)

Tolle Bilder!
Ich verstehe nur nicht,für wen das bike nun wirklich ist!?
Nehme aber an du mußt,aus Sicherheitsgründen,erst ausgiebig testen,bevor deine Liebste damit auf Erkundungsfahrt gehen kann!


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Februar 2016)

ach quatsch, das hatter für mich designed


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Februar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!
> Ich verstehe nur nicht,für wen das bike nun wirklich ist!?
> Nehme aber an du mußt,aus Sicherheitsgründen,erst ausgiebig testen,bevor deine Liebste damit auf Erkundungsfahrt gehen kann!






 


was nicht ausschließt das es größtenteils von mir gefahren wird und ausgiebig getestet auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Februar 2016)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Februar 2016)

Na geht doch,man muß nur beharrlich bleiben und schon bekommt man ein Bild von der Liebsten!

P.S. So eine Mütze will ich auch.......


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Februar 2016)

Ja die Mütze ist schon cool


----------



## ufp (11. Februar 2016)

In dieser Ausstattung fährt sie (Fat-)Bike?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2016)

Das schöne am Fatbiken ist die fehlende Kleiderordnung.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Februar 2016)

aber bitte keine Schlafanzüge wie in der DH Szene


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2016)

Die Schlafanzüge sind aber immer noch besser als die Ballett Uniformen aus den 90ern


----------



## Fatster (11. Februar 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 461963
> 
> 
> was nicht ausschließt das es größtenteils von mir gefahren wird und ausgiebig getestet auf jeden Fall.



Und wo ist der *Hund?*  ... sag jetzt nicht_: "Der hat den Auslöser betätigt"_


----------



## wj500 (11. Februar 2016)

falscher Prost hier.
Das ist Kunst und kann trotzdem weg.
Oder so.


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und wo ist der *Hund?*  ... sag jetzt nicht_: "Der hat den Auslöser betätigt"_


Schau mal genau hin, der guckt durchs Vorderrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (11. Februar 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Schau mal genau hin, der guckt durchs Vorderrad



 ... öhm ... den haste doch nachträglich reingephotoshopped, der war vorher noch nich da, ischschwör!


----------



## fatbikepeg (11. Februar 2016)

...und ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum die Frau zwei Hundeleinen um den Hals hängen hat. Die zweite ist wohl für Jörg


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Februar 2016)

keine Sorge die Leinen sind für 2 Hunde und der Weiße guckt da schon seit gestern durch


----------



## Fatster (12. Februar 2016)

... gerade jetzt ... irgendwo im Nirgendwo ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... gerade jetzt ... irgendwo im Nirgendwo ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 462305




Sag mal , was hast Du denn schon wieder vor 

Und das zu so einer Unchristlichen Zeit


----------



## -zor- (12. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... gerade jetzt ... irgendwo im Nirgendwo ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 462305


schön... aber die Uhrzeit


----------



## skaster (12. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... gerade jetzt ... irgendwo im Nirgendwo ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 462305


Das Nirgendwo scheint Kirchheim zu heißen


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Das Nirgendwo scheint Kirchheim zu heißen


Ehrlich? Bei mir steht auf dem Schild _Blob_


----------



## Fatster (12. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Bei mir steht auf dem Schild _Blob_



Also bei mir steht da: "_WTB SCRAPER I 45_"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Februar 2016)

Endlich mal kein Regen ....


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Endlich mal kein Regen ....


Schönes Kalenderbild


----------



## duke209 (12. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Schönes Kalenderbild


Untertrieben!!! 
Genial!


----------



## ufp (12. Februar 2016)

War auch mal unterwegs, ganz uncool, obwohl's kalt war. Und naß, nojo:


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Februar 2016)

Mein Foto hat es in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages geschafft. 
Über ein Sternchen würde ich mich sehr freuen  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mein Foto hat es in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages geschafft.
> Über ein Sternchen würde ich mich sehr freuen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


Bei der "starken" Konkurrenz hast ja keinerlei Chancen 
Hast trotzdem ein Sternchen bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interloper (13. Februar 2016)

Von mir auch  geiles bild


----------



## Fatster (13. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Schönes Kalenderbild





duke209 schrieb:


> Untertrieben!!!
> Genial!





interloper schrieb:


> Von mir auch  geiles bild



Sehr geiles Bild, wie immer! Da liegt die Messlatte für den Kalender 2017 aber mal knackig hoch und lässt "Schlimmes" erahnen. 
Zumal wenn man überlegt, dass das Jahr ja erst begonnen hat und der @Fibbs79 seine obergoilen Pics auch noch in Querformat anliefert 

Nichtsdestotrotz bzw. genau deswegen auch von mir: FdW-Sternchen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Februar 2016)

Gibt es 2017 ein Wochen- anstatt Monatskalender?   #duckundweg#

Dann kann die Zweite Kalender  Edition wegfallen


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Februar 2016)

Hmm, mal überlegen....

Aber Deine Bilder sind schon große Klasse


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Februar 2016)

Dankeschön. 

Deine Kalender und die damit verbundene Arbeit aber auch


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Februar 2016)

Okay Du hast mich bald


----------



## Fatster (13. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Dankeschön.
> 
> Deine Kalender und die damit verbundene Arbeit aber auch



Nee, doch, echt! Da hat der @Fibbs79 sowas von recht! Deine Kalender und vor allem die überragende Arbeit die da drin steckt, ist zen-za-zio-nell!  

Wie könntest Du dich erst bei einem Wochen- oder Tagesabreißkalender austoben?


----------



## Fatster (13. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Okay Du hast mich bald



Reicht das jetzt?


----------



## peter_schwitz (13. Februar 2016)

Ganz klassisch ohne Schnee und Schnack in Düsseldorf-Benrath ... Dafür reichlich Moos 




Fatte Grüße aus Leverkusen,

Jonas


----------



## madone (13. Februar 2016)

Zwei Dicke im bay. Oberland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (13. Februar 2016)

WWW, wieder im WW unterwegs :




An den bewegt Bildern muss ich noch arbeiten, aber wenigstens bin ich im Bild und nicht außerhalb :


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank fürs Abstimmen zum Foto des Tages  

Hier noch die Entstehungsgeschichte zu dem Bild:
Nachdem abends zuvor der Wetterbericht mit einer Sonnenscheindauer von 30Minuten zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr gecheckt wurde, fehlte nur noch eine passende Location. Da ich noch an der Siegeldinger Hütte vorbeischauen wollte, hat sich die Umgebung von Eußerthal angeboten ....

Ziel: der Beutelsbergfelsen 

Ob der Winkel zur Sonne passte wurde noch kurz mit 

@steffenhummel abgesprochen, dann konnte es den nächsten morgen losgehen.

5:45Uhr aufstehen
Brötchen für die Familie holen
Bike und Rucksack ins Auto verladen 
06:30Uhr: Abfahrt
In Eußerthal angekommen: Nebelsuppe -> ob das heute hinhaut 
Auf dem Trail gab es immer mal wieder freie Sicht  bevor es sich wieder zugezogen hatte 

Oben angekommen hat sich mir dann dieses Bild geboten 




Heute also kein Sonnenaufgang genießen ....
Wird eben was anderes ausprobiert. Die Blickrichtung um 180° gedreht, war eine schöne technische Stelle. Könnte funktionieren. 
Den Timer des Fotos auf 10 Sekunden eingestellt, Bike positioniert und losgerannt:




Ok, heute ist also nicht mein Tag  

Also ging es weiter zur Siegeldinger Hütte. Unterweges noch ein paar schöne "Teile" gefunden :








Weiter ging es durch den dunklen Tannenwald:




zur Siegeldinger Hütte:




Auf dem Rückweg noch ein paar Spuren gelegt:




Dann kam auf einmal die Sonne raus, also noch einmal zurück zum Beutelsbergfelsen:




Motto der Tour: Ende gut, alles gut


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> V


Hab grad nochmal beide Fotos verglichen:
Hast du extra fürs Foto des Tages die Bank abmontiert oder diente die als Stativ für die Kamera ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal beide Fotos verglichen:
> Hast du extra fürs Foto des Tages die Bank abmontiert oder diente die als Stativ für die Kamera ?



War gar nicht so einfach. Die Schrauben waren so fest wie die Kurbel vom Dude


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2016)




----------



## LockeTirol (14. Februar 2016)

Ich bin heute mal wieder von Pertisau aus in die Gramai geradelt. Das ist eine sehr schöne Tour und man könnte sie auch noch weiter ausbauen. Ich hatte leider nicht so viel Zeit heute, habe es aber trotzdem sehr genossen!


----------



## Keeper1407 (14. Februar 2016)

Heute Morgen mit dem Fatboy durch den Odenwald...


----------



## Martina H. (14. Februar 2016)

Wunderschöne Tour bei bestem Wetter


----------



## hw_doc (14. Februar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 463197 Anhang anzeigen 463198
> 
> Wunderschöne Tour bei bestem Wetter



Welche Ecke vom Harz ist das denn? Wollte am kommenden Wochenende mal zwischen C-Z, Torfhaus und dem Brocken flanieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. Februar 2016)

... war im Südharz - Gegend um Stolberg


----------



## 6ix-pack (14. Februar 2016)

Mein erster Beitrag hier nach meiner ersten Fatbike-Tour heute.

Achtung: pic-heavy

Nach den ersten Höhenmetern fing der Schnee an:




Oben wurd es dann mehr:








Im Skigebiet war ziemliche Nebelsuppe:




Da war es richtig super: Soviel Schnee das es mit nem normalen bike hier nicht geklappt hätte








Dann fing es auch noch wieder an zu schneien




Weiter tiefer wurde der Schnee dann weniger








Auf 400m war dann Schluss mit Schnee und alles wieder grün im Sauerland



Ich bin richtig FAT begeistert. 

Das Mukluk hat sich heute gut geschlagen. 

Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## Gravelander (14. Februar 2016)

wie schön neu das noch auf den ersten Bildern aussieht - ich mag die Bilderreihe gar nicht fertig schauen 

Edit: das nenn ich mal ne Sattelstütze! Größerer Rahmen war keine Option?


----------



## 6ix-pack (14. Februar 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> wie schön neu das noch auf den ersten Bildern aussieht - ich mag die Bilderreihe gar nicht fertig schauen
> 
> Edit: das nenn ich mal ne Sattelstütze! Größerer Rahmen war keine Option?


Ja - ist jetzt used-Look 

@rahmen: da gebraucht (fast neu) gekauft war die Rahmengröße gesetzt. Ein L...
Geht mit langer Stütze trotz 1,95m immer.





Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## criscross (14. Februar 2016)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Ja - ist jetzt used-Look
> 
> @rahmen: da gebraucht (fast neu) gekauft war die Rahmengröße gesetzt. Ein L...
> Geht mit langer Stütze trotz 1,95m immer.
> ...


wo im Sauerland liegt denn so viel Schnee ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2016)

Heute gab es nur tristes Alltagsgrau:




Sorry mir ist gerade langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kubotan (14. Februar 2016)

Das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und ne kleine Runde gedreht...









MfG Stefan


----------



## shibby68 (15. Februar 2016)

Geniale Bilder hier, danke allen fürs teilhaben lassen!

Gestern war ein bisschen Wellness angesagt. Was soll man sonst bei dem Ekelwetter machen. 
Also Schlammpackung, Eis und viel Flüssigkeit. Allen einen guten Start in die Woche und wann ist endlich wieder Mittwoch?


----------



## skaster (15. Februar 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Geniale Bilder hier, danke allen fürs teilhaben lassen!
> 
> Gestern war ein bisschen Wellness angesagt. Was soll man sonst bei dem Ekelwetter machen.
> Also Schlammpackung, Eis und viel Flüssigkeit. Allen einen guten Start in die Woche und wann ist endlich wieder Mittwoch?


Da hat aber einer Durst


----------



## shibby68 (15. Februar 2016)

man(n) muss sich ja auch MAAAL wat gönnen


----------



## zaskar62 (15. Februar 2016)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Mein erster Beitrag hier nach meiner ersten Fatbike-Tour heute.
> 
> Achtung: pic-heavy
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für ein Flaschenhalter..? Sieht interessant aus !


----------



## 6ix-pack (15. Februar 2016)

Das ist ein alter Cannondale Halter. Trägt nicht so dick auf und ist dabei optisch trotzdem nicht Standard. 



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## zaskar62 (15. Februar 2016)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Das ist ein alter Cannondale Halter. Trägt nicht so dick auf und ist dabei optisch trotzdem nicht Standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok,danke. Dann wohl nicht mehr zu bekommen...

Grüße


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Februar 2016)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Dann wohl nicht mehr zu bekommen...



Eigentlich kein Problem an ihn dran zu kommen. Sogar noch vergünstigt beim hiesigen Versandhändler: Klick


----------



## Wbs_70 (16. Februar 2016)

Overnighter Mit den Fatbikes


----------



## Wbs_70 (16. Februar 2016)

Fahrtechniktraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (16. Februar 2016)

Ich nehme an deine Holde hat die Sektion beim ersten Shoot geschafft. Manch anderer scheint sich wohl an dieser Stelle vor dem folgenden zu erschrecken und wirft sich links an den Baum und hält sich klammernd fast, sodass sogar die Borke nachgibt


----------



## duke209 (16. Februar 2016)

Da auch öfters bei Pics gefragt wird "wo ist das genau? Muss ich mal hin..." 

Hier mal ein aktuelle Karte mit den inzwischen gesperrten Trails im NP Harz. Auf der anhaltinischen Seite bestehen die Sperrungen schon länger, auf der niedersächsischen Seite mit Bedauern trotz aller Bemühen der IG Harz seit Ende letzten Jahres. 
Bitte bei Planungen "berücksichtigen":
http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/downloads/Fuer_Rad_MTB_gesperrte_Wege.pdf

Ohne der MTB Initiativ wären aber den ursprünglichen Planungen nach noch mehrere Hotspots gesperrt worden.


----------



## Fatster (16. Februar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an deine Holde hat die Sektion beim ersten Shoot geschafft. Manch anderer scheint sich wohl an dieser Stelle vor dem folgenden zu erschrecken und wirft sich links an den Baum und hält sich klammernd fast, sodass sogar die Borke nachgibt



... das sieht in der Tat alles sehr entspannt und gekonnt aus ...  ... vielleicht büschn viel Luft im Vorderreifen; ich sag nur: 

Fatbike-Kalenderbild *MAI* - offizielle Version!


----------



## alli333i (16. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> vielleicht büschn viel Luft im Vorderreifen




soweit ich das erkenne, berührt der noch gar nicht richtig den Boden


----------



## zaskar62 (16. Februar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Eigentlich kein Problem an ihn dran zu kommen. Sogar noch vergünstigt beim hiesigen Versandhändler: Klick


Hey super ! Und gar nicht mal teuer.
Vielen Dank, Eifelmann...
Grüße


----------



## Lenne-Blade (16. Februar 2016)

Heute bei herrlichem Wetter


----------



## 6ix-pack (16. Februar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> wo im Sauerland liegt denn so viel Schnee ?


Komm in die Nähe der Skigebiete rund um Winterberg, ab 550m ist es weiß! 
Bestes Fatbike Wetter! 



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## Wbs_70 (17. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> .vielleicht büschn viel Luft im Vorderreifen; ich sag nur:
> 
> Fatbike-Kalenderbild *MAI* - offizielle Version!



der Reifen wurde an der Stelle noch leicht angehoben, bzw. ist noch nicht im Vollkontakt mit dem Boden.
Luft ist sonst ausreichend minimiert


----------



## Riffer (17. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo 
Mal wieder im Teutoburger Wald 



 



 



 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## criscross (17. Februar 2016)

ahh.....die Frankfurter 

ich muss auch mal wieder nach Hilter....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> ahh.....die Frankfurter
> 
> ich muss auch mal wieder nach Hilter....


..und den Sprung weiter in den Taunus!!


----------



## bikebecker (17. Februar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> ahh.....die Frankfurter
> 
> ich muss auch mal wieder nach Hilter....


Wir sind morgen auch noch hier 
Und nächstes Wochenende im Taunus. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Manu84 (18. Februar 2016)




----------



## bikebecker (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo 
Heute noch mal auf dem Hermann unterwegs. 





Ich muss meiner Frau nochmal danken, dass sie die Dicken Räder mitnehmen wollte.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2016)

erster Fetter ausritt, gestern, im Schnee, die breiten Reifen machen es einem auch nicht leichter


----------



## bikebecker (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Leider wieder auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Februar 2016)

Heute war leider mein letzter Urlaubstag und eigentlich hatte ich eine schnellere Runde mit den neuen Juggernaut pro geplant. Aber der zweite fehlende, geistert seit Anfang der Woche noch im Raum Köln rum und kann sich nicht entschließen seinen Weg in den Norden zu nehmen.



 
Somit mussten wieder die Big Daddys ran, aber auch damit läuft es ja prima.



 
Sonst eigentlich das Mooni Revier, läuft es doch mit dem Panzer bergab bedeutend stabiler. 
Nur das Gezirkel um umgestürzte Bäume und dergleichen, klappt mit dem Moonlander besser. Ich bin erstaunt .... sogar ich merke die Unterschiede in der Geometrie der beiden Fatbikes 





Leider macht das Wissen um's Schaltwerk die Sache nicht entspannter. Bergab lagen ca 20 gefällte Bäume auf dem Weg und warteten auf ihren evtl. Abtransport oder Kompostierung vor Ort. Mal wieder ein Punkt fürs Moonlander, mit dem man Sorgenfrei reinhalten kann. 



 

 

Schönes Wochenende ....


----------



## hw_doc (19. Februar 2016)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 464617 Anhang anzeigen 464619
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



"The world is my oyster"
(said Frankie)


----------



## rsu (20. Februar 2016)

Danke an Kokopelli für die schöne Jungfernfahrt bei Mondschein


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Februar 2016)

ganz schön hell euer Mond !


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Februar 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt mit Greta ￼￼​


----------



## luki:-) (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Februar 2016)

Forstarbeiten abgeschlossen??


----------



## luki:-) (21. Februar 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Forstarbeiten abgeschlossen??


Runter ja, aber Duddeflieger Startplatz zur Landauer Hütte 1/2m tiefe Schammpassagen. Sind mit dem Faty geradeso zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, ob der Carina ihre neue Schanze schon fertig ist 
(ich weiß, die Bildqualität ist nicht so doll )


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. Februar 2016)

Heute ausgiebig den neuen LRS spazieren gefahren, eine helle Freude!
Als dann mal die Sonne kurz vor Untergang raus blinzelte gleich nochmal raus!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Februar 2016)

An diesem Wochenende war es soweit: Der Dude durfte endlich aus seinem Karton!!! @rsu kam aus der Schweiz vorbei, um sein gutes Stück abzuholen. Vor der Jungfernfahrt musste es natürlich gleich gepimpt werden... 2x Beist, eine neue XTR Bremse mit Carbonhebeln gegen kalte Finger, Plastikblende von der Kassette entfernen - igitt. Federgabel und Reverb folgen zu Hause, man muss den Zoll ja nicht über Gebühr strapazieren. Auch für Tubeless war noch keine Zeit.

Das Wetter am Freitag war besch...eiden. Und was soll man mit jemanden machen, der sich "Schönwetterfahrer" unter den Forennamen schreibt? Man fährt mit ihm Fatbike... bei richtigem Fatbikewetter .

Es ging mit Lampe bewaffnet auf die hohe Wurzel. Schlamm und Matsch wechselten sich ab, und je weiter wir nach oben kamen, desto mehr wurde der Untergrund weiss und gefroren. Wunderschön.








Jungfernfahrt mehr als bestanden  Und weil wir am Samstag Morgen von der weißen Pracht geweckt wurden, ging es gleich wieder raus, diesmal mit Junior im Gepäck auf seinem Baby-Fatboy. Auch für ihn Fatbike-Premiere im Schnee. Auch das kleine Fatboy verdient den Namen Fatbike voll und ganz, der kleine Mann hat sich mit dem dicken Teil durch alle möglichen und unmöglichen Passagen gewühlt. War ne gute Entscheidung, auch dem Nachwuchs ein fettes Gerät aufzubauen!






 



Ich denke, der @rsu kann jetzt sein "Schönwetterfahrer" aus der Signatur entfernen. Zumindest hat er jetzt ein Werkzeug, dass es erlaubt, auch echtes Mistwetter zu genießen 

Das Wetter war wirklich kacke, aber wir haben trotzdem jeden Meter genossen!!!  Heute war es übrigens echt frühlingshaft, 13-16 Grad und sogar Sonne. Aber wer fährt bei so nem Wetter schon Fahrrad??


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Februar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ganz schön hell euer Mond !


OK, das auf dem Bild war jetzt der Mond "Betty", aber unsere Räder haben auf den offenen Passagen ohne Quatsch richtig scharfe Mondschatten geworfen, sodass wir auf diesen Abschnitten dann freiwillig die Lampen ausgemacht haben.


----------



## shibby68 (22. Februar 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Aber wer fährt bei so nem Wetter schon Fahrrad??



ich ich!!!! sehr schön


----------



## shibby68 (22. Februar 2016)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Februar 2016)

Mein Trailerbild hat es in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages geschafft. Wäre cool,  wenn ihr es liked, so es euch überhaupt gefällt.
Dankeschön Greta und Franky



​


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


>



Hab das Bild mal etwas bearbeitet:




Ausblick @Naturfreundehaus Kiesbuckel:




Ruine Neuscharfeneck:




Ausblick @Ringelsberghütte:




Bitte lächeln:


----------



## Keeper1407 (22. Februar 2016)

142 km weiter östlich von Fibbs79, im Odenwald bei Amorbach gings heute recht stürmisch zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2016)

hab schon wieder nichts zu tun ....



 

ich sollte ne Runde biken gehen


----------



## Peng999 (23. Februar 2016)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> 142 km weiter östlich von Fibbs79, im Odenwald bei Amorbach gings heute recht stürmisch zu...
> Anhang anzeigen 465877
> Anhang anzeigen 465878



Mosche,

wo genau ist das ?
Würde da auch gerne mal hin

Gruss aus demr nördenlichen ODW Randlage


----------



## Keeper1407 (23. Februar 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Mosche,
> 
> wo genau ist das ?
> Würde da auch gerne mal hin
> ...



Das erste Bild mit der Bank ist südöstlich von Neudorf, einem Ortsteil von Amorbach. Die Bank findet man etwa auf dem halben Weg von Neudorf zum Solarpark. Das zweite Bild zeigt den Serpentinenweg südwestlich von der Gotthardsruine runter nach Amorbach. Der Serpertinenweg ist Teil des Nibelungensteigs und der MTB-Strecke AM1.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=riopdojtneqwbvtt


----------



## Peng999 (23. Februar 2016)

Hey Keeper,


vielen Dank
Damit finde ich es 

Grüsse
Christoph


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Februar 2016)

@Peng999 kannst dir auch mal bei Miltenberg den Mil1 anschauen. Der ist auch Fatbike tauglich 
ich hab leider von den besten Stellen (z.B. Tobi Trail) keine Bilder (*)









(*)man parkt neben eine recht guten Pizzeria und da ich Hunger hatte....


----------



## Wbs_70 (24. Februar 2016)

Overnighter bei den Nachbarn, auf dem Erzgebirgskamm zum Vrch Tri Panu



















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/hagbard/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (24. Februar 2016)

Wahnsinn, Deine Bilder sind echt der Hammer


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2016)

Ja, da bekommt man gleich Lust auf was, das man eigentlich nicht gegen ein warmes Bett tauschen will 

G.


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. Februar 2016)

Ich würde sofort tauschen, hab nur als Mädl alleine die Hosen voll .


----------



## Fatster (24. Februar 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, Deine Bilder sind echt der Hammer



JEPP! 

Aber wie man(n) auf die Idee kommen konnte, dass das Aufsetzen eines evtl. lebensrettenden Helmes bei solch einer Tour ein Luxus sei, der offenbar alleine dem Mädl vorbehalten blieb, das ist mir ein Rätsel  

Trotzdem schließe ich mich am Ende des Tages dem @LB Jörg an; da wäre man schon gerne mit dabei gewesen ... behelmt, selbstverständlich!


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> Das Motiv hätte es verdient mal mit nem vernuenftigen Foto festgehalten zu werden.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2016)

Eins geht noch:


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2016)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, ob der Carina ihre neue Schanze schon fertig ist
> (ich weiß, die Bildqualität ist nicht so doll )


Kannst ja mal hochfahren und runter hopsen


----------



## luki:-) (24. Februar 2016)

Hab heute mal 

 

 

 

 das gute Wetter genutzt...


----------



## luki:-) (24. Februar 2016)

luki:-) schrieb:


> Hab heute mal Anhang anzeigen 466453 Anhang anzeigen 466454 Anhang anzeigen 466455 Anhang anzeigen 466460 das gute Wetter genutzt...


Nachtrag: Für alle die, den Trail kennen. Die Brücke wird solangsam gefährlich.  In der Mitte hängt sie jetzt nach rechts,  sehr glitschig, da hilft auch der drauf genagelte  Hasendraht wenig. Unbedingt absteigen, definitiv nicht fahrbar!


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Für alle die, den Trail kennen. Die Brücke wird solangsam gefährlich.  In der Mitte hängt sie jetzt nach rechts,  sehr glitschig, da hilft auch der drauf genagelte  Hasendraht wenig. Unbedingt absteigen, definitiv nicht fahrbar!



Mit dem Lou doch kein Problem  
Letzte Woche ging es wirklich noch, ob sie da schon schief war? 

Wollte heute morgen auch nochmal auf den Beutelsberg den Sonnenaufgang ablichten.  Der Schweinehund war aber stärker (oder er wusste vom bedeckten Himmel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (24. Februar 2016)

Leider nur künstliche eisige Stimmung.


----------



## cluso (26. Februar 2016)

Hätte nicht gedacht diesen Winter nochmal im Schnee zu fahren.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Februar 2016)

Fahren? Es liegt doch nur rum


----------



## cluso (26. Februar 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Fahren? Es liegt doch nur rum



Hmm...äh...öh....*lalala*...ich muss weg.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Februar 2016)

Heute morgen bei -8℃ eine Runde gefahren die gestern vor Schlamm kaum passierbar war. Heute schön ver(r)eist.


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. Februar 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Heute schön *verreist*.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467296


----------



## rsu (27. Februar 2016)

Heute schöne Runde vor dem Frühstück


----------



## duke209 (27. Februar 2016)

Erster Trailtest mit 1000hm und auf teils der besten Trails im Westwärts mit neuem Bike. Ich spar mir mehr Worte und sag nur: I love it


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Februar 2016)

Murnauer Moos - Runde - wieder ans Gerät gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (27. Februar 2016)

surly time


























Home sweet home...






geil wars...


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Februar 2016)

surly time


























Home sweet home...






geil wars...


----------



## madone (27. Februar 2016)

Gar nicht so weit weg ...





Blick Richtung Mike


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2016)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs um das neue Material zu tragen. Etwas mehr Schnee hab ich weiter oben zwar noch gefunden, aber mit euch kann ich leider nicht mithalten.


----------



## gnss (27. Februar 2016)

B+


----------



## blaubaer (28. Februar 2016)

EisZeit, von gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (28. Februar 2016)

Ein FatBoy mit sehr, sehr schlechen Angewohnheiten


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ein FatBoy mit sehr, sehr schlechen Angewohnheiten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467727


Keinen Durscht mehr, am Fatboy?


----------



## duke209 (28. Februar 2016)

Trailgedümpel heute nur auf Granitgestein.... ￼ .....Klasse die Gabel.


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Februar 2016)

Ich muss auch mal in den Harz


----------



## Fatster (28. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Keinen Durscht mehr, am Fatboy?



FatBoy - wie abgebildet - 16,2 kg ... da mussten dann halt die Flaschenhalter dran glauben. Die wiegen zusammen *52 Gramm!  *
So schwerer Schaiz hat an meinem Rad nix verloren! * *
Hab mir stattdessen heißen Tee auf den Rücken geschnallt .. viiiel leichter das! 

edit:
Hab grad weiter oben gesehen, dass Du wieder langsam anfängst .. schee!  Aber immer schön "vorsichtig", waasd scho!


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> FatBoy - wie abgebildet - 16,2 kg ... da mussten dann halt die Flaschenhalter dran glauben. Die wiegen zusammen



Optik 1A


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. Februar 2016)

Sundayride,  Greta versteckt sich hinter mir ;-)



​


----------



## -zor- (28. Februar 2016)

so nach 6 Wochen Abstinenz wegen Bänderzerrung 
nun endlich auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen...
ne schöne Havelrunde ab Krampnitzsee immer am Ufer lang bis hoch nach Spandau und dann über Gatow zurück...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Februar 2016)




----------



## hw_doc (28. Februar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Trailgedümpel heute nur auf Granitgestein.... ￼ .....Klasse die Gabel.
> Anhang anzeigen 467739
> Anhang anzeigen 467743
> Anhang anzeigen 467747 Anhang anzeigen 467749
> Anhang anzeigen 467750



Welche Harz-Ecke ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs um das neue Material zu tragen. Etwas mehr Schnee hab ich weiter oben zwar noch gefunden, aber mit euch kann ich leider nicht mithalten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467539



Was ist das denn für ein Lenker?


----------



## Rocky10 (28. Februar 2016)

Mit dem Truck unter den Schneewolken, leider nur mieses Handybild


----------



## criscross (28. Februar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467891


durfte das jetzt nur fürs Foto raus ?


----------



## hw_doc (28. Februar 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem Harz vom letzten Wochenende.
War ein nasskaltes Vergnügen, guter Test für die neuen Klamotten.  B)






























Das war mein Abschied vom Winter...

Wer mehr sehen will - hier entlang:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-fetter-asiate-aus-italien.788188/#post-13623984


----------



## duke209 (29. Februar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Welche Harz-Ecke ist das denn?




Thale, alte Heimat!!!
Mir schwirrt schon länger der Gedanke im Kopp rum, dort mal ein Fat Jam durchzuführen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Februar 2016)

Waren ein bisschen auf dicken Sohlen unterwegs...


----------



## shibby68 (29. Februar 2016)

Schöne Bilder hier wieder.
2x Stollen bitte...


----------



## Optimizer (29. Februar 2016)

Ich war endlich mal wieder Fatbiken...


----------



## -zor- (29. Februar 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich war endlich mal wieder Fatbiken...Anhang anzeigen 468205 Anhang anzeigen 468206 Anhang anzeigen 468207 Anhang anzeigen 468208 Anhang anzeigen 468209



...wieviel Luft ist denn hinten mit dem Dunderbeist im Fatty noch zum Rahmen und zur Kette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (29. Februar 2016)

Zum Rahmen ist ausreichend Platz, gerade auch zur Querstrebe hinten. Zur Kette wirds eng. Ich fahre 1x10, da geht das noch ganz gut. Bei zweifach wird es bestimmt Probleme machen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Februar 2016)

Ich bin für Foto des Tages von @Der Kokopelli (s)  Sohnemann:





Wer gibt noch ein Sternchen


----------



## duke209 (29. Februar 2016)

Die Natur rächt sich immer:


----------



## -zor- (29. Februar 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Zum Rahmen ist ausreichend Platz, gerade auch zur Querstrebe hinten. Zur Kette wirds eng. Ich fahre 1x10, da geht das noch ganz gut. Bei zweifach wird es bestimmt Probleme machen.



das es nur mit 1x  geht habe ich mir fast gedache.... Danke dir


----------



## *Str8RazoR* (3. März 2016)

Schöne Runde durch den Stadtwald...


----------



## -zor- (3. März 2016)

heute mal wieder das Fatty ausgeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat_fahrer (3. März 2016)

lost-area-biken im Weserbergländlichen.


----------



## cherokee190 (4. März 2016)

Kleine Morgenrunde im Nebel und bei Temperaturen um die 0° 



 
und nochmals auf schmalen Sohlen unterwegs. Diesmal habe ich den Luftdruck der Juggernaut pro mal auf 0,6/0,7 erhöht. 
Was einem über Wurzeln auf Dauer die Tränen in die Augen treibt , ist auf ausgefahrenen Waldwegen und alles was fester ist, eine Macht.
Immer wieder erstaunlich wie leicht und zielgenau die Fuhre besonders auf Asphalt und Beton rollt. Man denkt sich auf einem anderen Rad.



 
Somit Zeit, das mal etwas Sonne raus kommt .....



 

... und die Juggernaut's dürfen erstmal auf dem Panzer bleiben. Was evtl. folgt, wäre noch ein Versuch ohne Schlauch. Auch wenn die Felgen dazu eher ungeeignet sind.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2016)

mal schnell die Regenpause ausgenutzt:


----------



## LockeTirol (4. März 2016)

Ich war heute recht fleißig und habe eine 4 Jahreszeitentour unternommen.

800hm - wie im Sommer
Auffahrt auf der Sonnenseite - bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen
Oben am Sattel Neuschnee - wie im Winter
Im unteren Bereich auf der Schattenseite - herbstlich matschig


----------



## Knarfifrank (4. März 2016)

Habe heute meine Grenzen zum Fat Bike fahren erreicht. Am Ende einen halben Meter Schnee und nur Spuren von einem Quad mit Kettenantrieb. Spuren zu schmal und zu steil, musste viel Schultern. Und dann leider umdrehen. Ach ja, ich war in Oberammergau am Laber.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. März 2016)

Schon das zweite Mal, das dieses Jahr jemand bei mir sein brandneues Fatbike einweiht. Ist mir eine Ehre! Nach @rsu kam heute @Fatty55 zu mir und brachte seine neueste Errungenschaft mit: ein wunderschönes Fat CAAD! Er ist wie ich ein Wiederholungstäter, die letzten beiden Jahre fuhr er ein grün-weißes Mukluk, mit dem Fat Caad hat er nun schön fette 4.8er Reifen und die fantastische Lefty Olaf...





Fifty Shades of Green - Part II

@Fatty55 konnte sein Fatty kaum bändigen. Die heutigen Bedingungen waren ideal, der Vorwärtsdrang enorm!




Yippie!





Uphill im nassen Schnee










Das FatCAAD hat eine hervorragende Wasserverdrängung!











Eine Supertour bei richtigem Fatbike-Wetter. Es zeigte sich mal wieder, dass mit diesen Bikes auch das ekligste Mistwetter einen Riesenspaß macht! Es war zum Glück trocken von oben, sonst hätte ich auch nicht so viele Bilder gemacht, aber der Untergrund war eine Mischung aus Matsch, Schlamm, Schnee und Schneematsch. Okay, es gab auch ab und zu kleine trockene Passagen... Regenhose sollte man aber schon anhaben


----------



## duke209 (6. März 2016)

Glückwunsch @Fatty55 

Und weil es gerade passt:


----------



## -zor- (6. März 2016)

wir waren gestern die Bluto im Fatty einfahren:







 



 

schöne 30km und Sohnemann ist zufrieden


----------



## cluso (6. März 2016)




----------



## Keeper1407 (6. März 2016)

Odenwald heute: Nass, Kalt und Stürmisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (6. März 2016)

.


----------



## bikebecker (6. März 2016)

Hallo
Der Winter ist wieder da.







 
Heute im Taunus. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. März 2016)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Odenwald heute: Nass, Kalt und Stürmisch...
> Anhang anzeigen 470106


Der Minion! *Sabber*


----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2016)

Hmm, für mich gabs heute nur Regen und Kommunalwahlen


----------



## waldi28 (6. März 2016)

Bei mir war es auch saukalt, nass, schlammig, aber trotzdem schön.





Nach der Tour mussten wir dann beide unter die Dusche.  Dude draußen, und ich als Warmduscher drinnen.


----------



## gertschi (6. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hmm, für mich gabs heute nur Regen und Kommunalwahlen [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dukestah (7. März 2016)

Mopstransporter


----------



## Skydiver81 (7. März 2016)

Heute mittag nach dem Kindergarten haben wir mal eine reine Downhill tour gemacht,
ein Freund hatte und auf den Salzkopf mit dem Auto hochgefahren und dann ging es ca 650-700hm fast nur bergab, schön wars.

Gestarte sind wir im Schnee und haben alles durchgemacht...Schnee oben, zwischen drinnen gab es ordentlich Hagel und Regen..

Schön wars, wir hatten auch viel spaß bei der Schlamschlacht...im Sommer wird es wiederholt


----------



## rsu (8. März 2016)

Heute morgen auf dem Haus-"Berg" mit ca 15cm festem Neuschnee doch schon fast zuviel - im Wald ging es gerade noch so. Bergab war spassig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (8. März 2016)

Da ich momentan nicht zum fahren komme, kurz mein Lieblingsbild durch den Photoshop gejagt


----------



## metbirne77 (8. März 2016)

Auf den Spuren der Biathlon- Crack´s in Oberhof, statt Skatingski gab es dicke "Schuhe"...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2016)

Bei uns ist auch wieder dickster Winter über 750m Höhe  ...aber ab morgen solls ja endlich in die andere Richtung gehen 







G.


----------



## Wachtendonker (8. März 2016)

Hier sieht es so aus:


----------



## bikebecker (8. März 2016)

Hallo

Wir haben heute noch mal im Schnee gespielt. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. März 2016)

Ich weiß nicht wo ich es sonst hinpacken soll.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (9. März 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo ich es sonst hinpacken soll.....



Also wenn *das* der *weltweit !! *erste genehmigte Ride von FatBikes auf offiziellen Skipisten war, dann hätten die Herren Amis mal vor einem Jahr mit @Staanemer auf der Wasserkuppe sein sollen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. März 2016)

Die schauen halt nicht unbedingt über den Tellerrand


----------



## Bit (9. März 2016)

Weltweit ist für die Amis die USA, war schon immer so. Abgesehen davon ist die Welt gross und die Sprüche im Marketing noch grösser, da kann man nicht immer richtig liegen ;-).


----------



## jake (10. März 2016)

Naja für die fest gefahrenen Pisten hätte es jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Fatbike sein müssen  wie man ja auch im Video sieht. Aber trotzdem schön.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2016)

Das man in dem Video sieht das es nicht unbedingt ein Fatbike hätte sein müssen, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln 
Aber wenn die Bedingungen so sind das es bergab ohne geht und man noch bergauf geliftet wird, dann würd ich auch drauf verzichten 

G.


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2016)

Also ein starres Fatbike ist auf solchen Pisten doch eher zu Hause, als irgend ein Freerider mit Doppelbrücke.


----------



## danie-dani (10. März 2016)

Kleines Ründchen in und um Fulda gedreht, vor lauter Arbeit kommt man gar nicht zum Biken…


----------



## ziploader (10. März 2016)

Das Video ist aus der Schweiz.. 

Gesendet aus dem Internet.


----------



## Bit (10. März 2016)

Ja, Sunnbühl - das Werbevideo der Anlage. Man kann die Fatbikes dort mieten und wer den Winter so kennt... die Bedingungen sind nicht immer so wie auf dem Video ;-). Allerdings wäre mir ohne Spikes nicht so ganz wohl.


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. März 2016)

Im Odenwald unterwegs auf den Spuren der Römer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (10. März 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> JEPP!
> 
> Aber wie man(n) auf die Idee kommen konnte, dass das Aufsetzen eines evtl. lebensrettenden Helmes bei solch einer Tour ein Luxus sei, der offenbar alleine dem Mädl vorbehalten blieb, das ist mir ein Rätsel
> 
> Trotzdem schließe ich mich am Ende des Tages dem @LB Jörg an; da wäre man schon gerne mit dabei gewesen ... behelmt, selbstverständlich!



danke Leute für die Bekundungen des Gutfindens ;-)
ja, naja, der Helm beim Schneebiken, also k.A. mit Wollmütze ist es wärmer jedenfalls.
wir sind im Schnee schon recht langsam unterwegs und da brauch es m.M. auch keinen Kopfschutz. Wenn es im Schnee dann bei den Touren bergab geht setzen wir alle selbstverständlich n Helm auf.


----------



## Riffer (11. März 2016)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Im Odenwald unterwegs auf den Spuren der Römer...
> Anhang anzeigen 471435
> Anhang anzeigen 471436
> Anhang anzeigen 471437



Also diese Maxxis Minions sind schon sehr mächtig profiliert! Ich bin gespannt auf die 4"-Variante, weil die passt dann perfekt ins Bucksaw.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> danke Leute für die Bekundungen des Gutfindens ;-)
> ja, naja, der Helm beim Schneebiken, also k.A. mit Wollmütze ist es wärmer jedenfalls.
> wir sind im Schnee schon recht langsam unterwegs und da brauch es m.M. auch keinen Kopfschutz. Wenn es im Schnee dann bei den Touren bergab geht setzen wir alle selbstverständlich n Helm auf.



Wenns richtig winterlich ist, dann ist der Skihelm mit Ohrenschützer mit Abstand die beste Wohlfühlvariante. Und wenns dazu noch schneit, dann paßt wenigstens die Skibrille anständig...und sogar optisch dazu 

G.


----------



## ziploader (11. März 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> danke Leute für die Bekundungen des Gutfindens ;-)
> ja, naja, der Helm beim Schneebiken, also k.A. mit Wollmütze ist es wärmer jedenfalls.
> wir sind im Schnee schon recht langsam unterwegs und da brauch es m.M. auch keinen Kopfschutz. Wenn es im Schnee dann bei den Touren bergab geht setzen wir alle selbstverständlich n Helm auf.


Langsam? 
Wohl noch nie auf  ner Piste gewesen? 
Die sind steinhart im Winter. 
Ein Sturz bei geringer Geschwindigkeit auf das Fahrrad tut auch weh. 

Gesendet aus dem Internet.


----------



## Fatster (12. März 2016)

Die @Fatster und das @Fibbs79 auf der Anebos


----------



## Dutshlander (12. März 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> danke Leute für die Bekundungen des Gutfindens ;-)
> ja, naja, der Helm beim Schneebiken, also k.A. mit Wollmütze ist es wärmer jedenfalls.
> wir sind im Schnee schon recht langsam unterwegs und da brauch es m.M. auch keinen Kopfschutz. Wenn es im Schnee dann bei den Touren bergab geht setzen wir alle selbstverständlich n Helm auf.


Schumi


----------



## luki:-) (12. März 2016)

Knapp daneben.


----------



## luki:-) (12. März 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Schumi


Hätten uns fast getroffen. War am Foerlenbergfels und Münz.


----------



## luki:-) (12. März 2016)

luki:-) schrieb:


> Hätten uns fast getroffen. War am Foerlenbergfels und Münz.


Sorry war für Fibbs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (12. März 2016)

Derzeitiges Lieblingsrevier und Lieblingsbike


----------



## duke209 (12. März 2016)

Ein ganz normaler Morgen, ich hatte meinen Kaffee noch in der Hand, fragte mich der Schutzgeist "willst du die akustische oder die rock-ige Version?"
Ich hät gern wie ein Römer faul im Sofa gelegen, was aber ein Lügenmarsch für den restlichen Tag gewesen wäre. Also entschied sich Onkel Dan für die Rock-ige Variante und packte seine Sachen.

Sonniger Tag, wonniger Tag, klopfendes Herzlein, munter und stark. Lachendes Ziel, lachender Start, und eine herrliche Fahrt....















 









Was bleibt nach 1000hm: geiles Bike, wenig Sonne, Reifen naja..... Aber zumindest nicht wieder mal ne Tag verschenkt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2016)

Schöne, schöne Bilder!



duke209 schrieb:


> ..wieder mal ne Tag verschenkt.


Erinnert mich gerade an eine Song!


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich gerade an eine Song!



Hau ihn in die Juke-Box


----------



## Keeper1407 (12. März 2016)

@duke209  starke Bilder in einer tollen Gegend


----------



## duke209 (12. März 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schöne, schöne Bilder!
> 
> 
> Erinnert mich gerade an eine Song!



Der restliche Text lässt kommt auch aus der Jukebox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (12. März 2016)

Heute sind wir meiner alte feierabenrunde gefahren, war schön..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2016)

Irgendwie habe ich den Jukebox-Witz noch nicht so ganz auf dem Schirm... 


duke209 schrieb:


> Der restliche Text lässt kommt auch aus der Jukebox


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2016)

Hören wollen


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. März 2016)

Zusammen mit die @Fatster und @OZM den Pfälzer Wald durchforstet.
Da ich mich bei den Bildern mal wieder nicht entscheiden konnte  .....

Zunächst ging es über den Mönchsweg hoch an die Ruine Anebos mit herrlichem Blick auf den Trifels:




Ein paar Serpentinen weiter folgten wir dem Cramerpfad bevor es weiter hoch ging bis zur Madenburg:




Nach weiteren Serpentinen kamen wir an den bestellten Cheerleadern vorbei (Insider):




Von nun an ging es steil bergan Richtung Rehbergturm, vorher wurden jedoch noch ein paar Steinmännchen missbraucht:




Am Turm angekommen:




Wurde dieser natürlich bestiegen:




Danach ging es an die Abfahrt:










Da die Zeit schon etwas Fortgeschritten war macht sich die negative Kalorienbilanz bemerkbar, diese wurde an der Klettererhütte gleich wieder ausgeglichen:




Damit sich die Leberknödel & Pommes & Schorle besser "setzen" wurde etwas nachgeholfen: (ob es funktioniert hat) 




Zurück am Startpunkt wurde schnell frische Kleidung angezogen, der @OZM aufgesammelt, und es konnte gleich darauf weiter zum 2. Teil der Tour gehen. Vorbei am Turnerheim, dem Krappafelsen ging es immer weiter dem Trail folgend zur Jungpfalzhütte. Da der Magen schon wieder knurrte, musste erneut Abhilfe geschafft werden: 




Fatbikes sind gerne gesellig:







Bevor wir in die letzte Trailabfahrt einsteigen konnten, musste der Lou noch schnell vor dem Snakebite durch @Fatster bewahrt werden:




Von der Abfahrt gab es leider keine Bilder mehr 

Vielen Dank an @Fatster und @OZM für´s begleiten 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. März 2016)

Tolle Bilder und Toller Text 

Hoffentlich hat Rainer das arme Schlangentierchen nicht zu sehr gewürgt


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. März 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder und Toller Text
> 
> Hoffentlich hat Rainer das arme Schlangentierchen nicht zu sehr gewürgt



bewegt sich seitdem nicht mehr


----------



## Bumble (13. März 2016)

Also landschaftlich is das kaum zu schlagen was ihr da drüben zu bieten habt 

Dafür haben wir die schöneren Abfahrten


----------



## Fatster (13. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Also landschaftlich is das kaum zu schlagen was ihr da drüben zu bieten habt
> 
> Dafür haben wir die schöneren Abfahrten



Daran hab ich mich AUCH *wehmütig *zurück erinnert, nachdem wir nach 17 km - kurz vor den Leberknödeln - schon 850 Hm gefahren waren 

Ne, ernsthaft  ... die Gegend "da drüben" hatte wirklich auch super schöne und sehr lange Abfahrten zu bieten - ich glaub ich hab bei der Abfahrt nach der Burg zwei Kilometer lang nicht einmal kurbeln müssen; das war schon Extraklasse 
Apropos "kurbeln müssen"; so schön die Abfahrten auch waren, so froh war ich gestern an meinem 42er-Rettungsritzel. Die ewig langen, serpentinenartigen Trailauffahrten im zweiten Teil der Tour waren für *mich* schon ne heftige Nummer 

Aber saugeil war's, danke @Fibbs79 - freu mich schon auf die "Vollversion"  



Jetzt noch paar Handybilder von mich:

Le guide:



 

La knipse professionelle:





Zeit zum bissl abhängen:



 

 

Über den FatBikes, muss die Freiheit ... ähm ... jo 



 

Hinterhältiges Drecksvieh


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Daran hab ich mich AUCH *wehmütig *zurück erinnert, nachdem wir nach 17 km - kurz vor den Leberknödeln - schon 850 Hm gefahren waren



Dies lag an deinem Garmin.  Ich hatte nach dem 1.Teil der Tour knappe 25km und 700hm. Am Ende der Tour 35km und nicht ganz 1100hm.
Schätzungsweise kommen für die gesamte Tour 42km und 1350hm raus. Mit Leberknödeln, Pommes und Schorle im Bauch relativieren sich die Zahlen natürlich ein wenig nach oben 
Werde aber auf deinen Rat hin die Tour etwas abändern 


Edith: Sagt ja gar keiner etwas zu den Cheerleadern


----------



## duke209 (13. März 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Jukebox-Witz noch nicht so ganz auf dem Schirm...


Wenn du die eine Anspielung erkannt hast, hät ich gedacht du erkennst die andern (Songzitate) auch.....wenn nicht, egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. März 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 472176


Das nenn ich mal Style, den Saft in der Trinkflasche passend zur Rahmenfarbe gewählt


----------



## Fatster (13. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 472176
> 
> 
> Das nenn ich mal Style, den Saft in der Trinkflasche passend zur Rahmenfarbe gewählt



 .. Du willst nicht wissen, was da in der Trinkflaschen war


----------



## SirQuickly (13. März 2016)

SundayMorningSemmelRide


----------



## duke209 (13. März 2016)

Dachte ich eben auch sofort dran


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> .. Du willst nicht wissen, was da in der Trinkflaschen war


 
.... und auf den Trails (insider)


----------



## Bumble (13. März 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... und auf den Trails (insider)


ham die fabric nicht gehalten ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> ham die fabric nicht gehalten ?



Gehalten kommt der Sache schon ziemlich Nahe .....

Steht da tatsächlich ein Mann älteren Alters, und uriniert MITTEN auf den maximal 50cm breiten Trail. Gibt ja auch fast keine Bäume im Pfälzer Wald, oder Örtlichkeiten ganze 100m weiter 
Auf den Hinweis von @Fatster hat er überhaupt nicht reagiert


----------



## Bumble (13. März 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gehalten kommt der Sache schon ziemlich Nahe .....
> 
> Steht da tatsächlich ein Mann älteren Alters, und uriniert MITTEN auf den maximal 50cm breiten Trail. Gibt ja auch fast keine Bäume im Pfälzer Wald, oder Örtlichkeiten ganze 100m weiter
> Auf den Hinweis von @Fatster hat er überhaupt nicht reagiert


pfui, typisch südwestpälzer halt


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> pfui, typisch südwestpälzer halt



Auf dem Auto stand DÜW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. März 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Auf dem Auto stand DÜW


Habt ihr ihn bis zum Auto verfolgt 

Jetzt fahrn die Derkemer schon zu euch zum pieseln


----------



## Bumble (13. März 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Edith: Sagt ja gar keiner etwas zu den Cheerleadern



Ich habs zumindest gemerkt, gut gelungen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. März 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Zusammen mit die @Fatster und @OZM den Pfälzer Wald durchforstet.
> 
> Fatbikes sind gerne gesellig:


Der Oliver auf einem Salsa? El Mariachi auf B+ umgebaut?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Der Oliver auf einem Salsa? El Mariachi auf B+ umgebaut?



Jepp. Und nein es funktioniert so nicht


----------



## danie-dani (13. März 2016)

Kurze Runde bevor es zur Spätschicht ging... Leider viel zu kurz 



 

Noch hatte die Sonne zu kämpfen...


 



 

Nachdem ich den Dude in den Fatbikeständer Modell "Nature" geparkt hatte, ließ sich auch die Sonne Blicken...

Leider war es ein kurzweiliges Vergnügen. Allen einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. März 2016)

Ja, könnte alles so schön sein, wenn die Arbeit nicht immer dazwischen käme. 

Aber besser kurz als gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (13. März 2016)

Ja mit Arbeit versaut man sich den ganzen Tag, dann lieber ein kleines Ründchen drehen ... 



 
Kleine Sonntägliche Abschlussrunde mit dem Panzer ...





Die schmalen Juggernaut pro schlagen sich recht wacker, bei zum erstmal seit längerem nicht gefrorenen Boden.



 

Aber dafür war mal wieder etwas Tragearbeit angesagt . Aber egal, Spaß hat's definitiv gemacht ..... euch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. März 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ja mit Arbeit versaut man sich den ganzen Tag, dann lieber ein kleines Ründchen drehen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 472300
> 
> ...



Da hast Du ja nen ganz schönen Flurschaden hinterlassen


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. März 2016)

Wer den Flurschaden hat, braucht für den Spot(t) nicht zu sorgen...


----------



## univega 9 (13. März 2016)




----------



## -zor- (13. März 2016)




----------



## cherokee190 (13. März 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja nen ganz schönen Flurschaden hinterlassen



Ja ich habe mir Mühe gegeben, einen nachhaltigen Eindruck zu hinterlassen


----------



## mikeonbike (13. März 2016)




----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 472176
> 
> 
> Das nenn ich mal Style, den Saft in der Trinkflasche passend zur Rahmenfarbe gewählt



Und ich dachte das ist eine eingebaute Wasserwaagenfunktion um zu gucken ob die Mauer gerade ist :O

G.


----------



## Cy-baer (14. März 2016)

Abseits des Glacier Bike Downhill in Saas Fee...


----------



## schrabinski (17. März 2016)

Der springy winter die letzten Wochen ist ja doch ne feine Sache!




Felsenradvoyeurismus by Schrabinski, auf Flickr




kontrolliert-gravitative Massenbewegung by Schrabinski, auf Flickr




EWS am Pramenac - stage 1 by Schrabinski, auf Flickr




dimpelhafte Stimmung by Schrabinski, auf Flickr




utterly overknipsed lumbersexual epic spot by Schrabinski, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (17. März 2016)

herrliche Bilder


----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2016)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Der springy winter die letzten Wochen ist ja doch ne feine Sache!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du Kamera-scheue Verstärkung oder nimmst du das alles mit Selbst/Fernauslöser auf?


----------



## schrabinski (17. März 2016)

ich bin ja der Schrabimmel und meistens die Fotobitch vom Onkel Dinse. Damit auch der Onkel Dinse mal zur Geltung kommt, befasse ich mich seit kurzem ebenfalls mit Bewegtfotographie


----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2016)

schrabinski schrieb:


> ich bin ja der Schrabimmel und meistens die Fotobitch vom Onkel Dinse. Damit auch der Onkel Dinse mal zur Geltung kommt, befasse ich mich seit kurzem ebenfalls mit Bewegtfotographie


Ich sehs auch gerade. Hätte ich mal genau lesen sollen.


----------



## Keeper1407 (18. März 2016)

Heute Morgen im Odenwald. Kleine Hausrunde bei traumhaftem Wetter...


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2016)




----------



## himbeerquark (19. März 2016)

erste Testfahrt mit dem Beiwagen, Nutzlast waren ein paar ineinander gestapelte Blumentöpfe um den "Komfort" zu testen, es ist alles ganz geblieben 
Ansonsten merkt man am Fätten kaum, dass da noch was drangebastelt ist, noch ein paar kleine Anpassungen am Adapter und dann kann der kurze mitkommen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. März 2016)

Ich war heute im Vogtland unterwegs, hier mal der Vogtlandsee :



​


----------



## -zor- (20. März 2016)

noch angezeckt von der Fahrradschau Berlin gestern, hab ich heute mal beide raus bekommen zum biken 
keine große aber dafür verdammt lustige Tour... nur das putzen hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. März 2016)

Heute wieder mit Greta 

Am Vorstau bei Schönheide:





Und hier der Blick auf die Talsperre Eibenstock, rechts unten der Vorstau:





Grüsse Greta und Franky​


----------



## honkori (20. März 2016)

Oje, oje...Harvester ? 

ciiaooo


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. März 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich war heute im Vogtland unterwegs, hier mal der Vogtlandsee :
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Und ab in the kalender damit


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. März 2016)

honkori schrieb:


> Oje, oje...Harvester ?
> 
> ciiaooo


Nee,  zu steil. Das war ein übler Windbruch an einem sehr steilen Hang. Geht wohl nur via Winde.


----------



## LockeTirol (20. März 2016)

Bei uns war heute Frühling. In kurz/kurz die kleine Hausrunde gefahren. Jetzt wieder mit Frontfederung.


----------



## shibby68 (21. März 2016)

Man was toller Bilder hier und super Gegenden. Ich treibe mich "nur" im Ruhrgebiet rum. Trotzdem nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (21. März 2016)

Gestern war auch eine tolle Stimmung im Deister.


----------



## hw_doc (23. März 2016)

Fatbikesuchbild


----------



## Storck9500 (23. März 2016)




----------



## shibby68 (24. März 2016)

Seebilder mag ich auch immer gerne!


----------



## flat_fahrer (24. März 2016)

...kürzlich auch die Deister-Südhänge abgeritten.


----------



## Girl (24. März 2016)

flat_fahrer schrieb:


> ...kürzlich auch die Deister-Südhänge abgegeritten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 475810
> 
> ...



Bielstein und Steingarten sehen auf Bildern nie so schwer aus wie sie in Wirklichkeit sind.


----------



## criscross (24. März 2016)

möchte nicht mal jemand im Deister ein Fatbike Treffen bzw. ne geführte Tour anbieten ?
ich wäre dabei !


----------



## Girl (24. März 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> möchte nicht mal jemand im Deister ein Fatbike Treffen bzw. ne geführte Tour anbieten ?
> ich wäre dabei !



Von mir aus gern, würde mich als Guide anbieten.
Soll ich mal einen Faden aufmachen was wir wann machen wollen?


----------



## -zor- (24. März 2016)

auch mal wieder mit dem Dicken draußen gewesen


----------



## criscross (24. März 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Von mir aus gern, würde mich als Guide anbieten.
> Soll ich mal einen Faden aufmachen was wir wann machen wollen?


ja, gerne !
ich denke, da würden bestimmt einige mitfahren wollen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat_fahrer (25. März 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Von mir aus gern, würde mich als Guide anbieten.
> Soll ich mal einen Faden aufmachen was wir wann machen wollen?



Ja, gerne.
Ich würde auch noch jemanden mitbringen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. März 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Von mir aus gern, würde mich als Guide anbieten.
> Soll ich mal einen Faden aufmachen was wir wann machen wollen?



Sehr gerne, wäre auch mit dabei, bin zuviel in den Alpen unterwegs und kenne nicht mal mein Heimatrevier.


----------



## *Str8RazoR* (25. März 2016)

Heute im Kruppwald oberhalb des Baldeneysees...


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. März 2016)

*Str8RazoR* schrieb:


> Heute im Kruppwald oberhalb des Baldeneysees...




Aha, auch anderswo so ein Mistwetter zum freien Tag...

Aber Fat spielen geht ja trotzdem gut


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2016)

Auf den Spuren des Osterhasen... Schöne Eiertage allen!

 Schnee nur noch oberhalb von 1000 Metern...







Wegen krassem Tauwetter:


----------



## der_ulmer (26. März 2016)

Konterprogramm zum Schnee, erste gemeinsame Familienrunde und die Chefin hat ihre zwei Jungs geknipst ...






Dem Chef hat's anscheinend auch gefallen. Nach 10 Minuten war Ruhe im Hänger ;-)

Schönes Osterwochenende noch allerseits!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## duke209 (26. März 2016)

Heute morgen gings wieder in den Harz.
Alles montiert fertig fürs aufsteigen trete ich ins Leere:


 

What the f...... Ich war bedient. Hat sich während der 90km Anfahrt tatsächlich die Pedale durch die Schwingungen gelöst. :-(
Zum Glück wohnt die Familie nur 30km entfernt, also ab zu Dad und sein Bike gerupft. Dann wieder zum Ilsetal zurück, schließlich war der Parkzettel bereits für den ganzen Tag bezahlt. Sollte ich mich weiter ärgern? Nein, bei dem ganzen Mist derzeit auf der Welt wollte ich einfach nur in die Natur....

Etwas styleunsicher  gings dann los:



 


 

Alle Trails oberhalb von 700hm waren wie von Eis überzogen, auch der Brocken war um Nebel (bestimmt 1 Mio rauchende Wanderer) also gings nur bis auf 900hm abseits des Mainstreams:


 


 


 


 

Am Ende waren es wieder 1000hm, schöne Trails, vorallem unterhalb 700hm oder in Sonnenlage hab die die Lefty wieder genossen..... Ein Traum!!!

Und weil es so schön war, ich mir keine Gedanken über Pedal-Ersatz machen wollte auf der Rückfahrt, kam mir die Sonne ganz gelegen und Papas zweite Leidenschaft kam auch noch zum Zuge   :


 

Grüße


----------



## danie-dani (26. März 2016)

Heute habe ich eine kleine Osterrunde gedreht, immer mit Blick auf die Wasserkuppe. Bin bei bewölktem Wetter gestartet...



 

Ein paar Kilometer weiter kam dann sogar die Sonne raus, herrlich...



 

Hinten ist die Wasserkuppe zu erahnen, liegt sogar noch Schnee auf 950Meter. Doch das Dude zog es auf die Forstautobahn, schließlich rollt er schon auf "Sommerreifen" 



 



 

Noch ein kurzes Päuschen bevor es heimwärts ging...



 



 

Schön war es gewesen, wieder in der Natur zu sein. Auch war es wieder erstaunlich wieviel Blicke der Dude ertragen muß  

Euch allen eine schöne Osterzeit, genießt die Zeit.

Beste Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## madone (26. März 2016)

Esterbergalm ... Traumwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (27. März 2016)

grosse runde mit dem kleinen Fetten


----------



## Mr_Slow (27. März 2016)

Leider wieder nur Zeit für eine kleine Runde am Elbstrand











aber trotzdem schön bei dem Wetter...


----------



## Alex0303 (27. März 2016)

Keine atemberaubende Landschaft, keine qualitativ hochwertigen Bilder...
Nur der selbe Fahrer mit dem selben Bike beim üblichen "Gipfel"Kreuz..

Aber mit neuem Helm 
Und im Hintergrund das Bike


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. März 2016)

Servus

Bei uns im Süden haben wir auch mal wieder ne kleine Tour zur Schwarzenberg Hütte unternommen.
Schön , das mich Chris und Raimund begleitet haben 

Zu erst ging es zum Giebelhaus



 



Und danach im weichen tauenden Schnee über die Rodelstrecke zur Schwarzenberg Hütte



 



Nach einer guten Brotzeit bei Albert schlitterten wir wieder hinunter



 

 

 



Und dann hatten wir noch eine Begegnung der dritten Art 

Der Osterhase wollte Unbedingt mal Fatbike fahren , aber leider hat er die Bremse nicht gefunden 



 



Keine Angst , er hat es Überlebt  ( und das Dude auch ) 

Jedenfalls hat mir die Tour mit den zwei Jungs sehr viel Spaß gemacht 

Jederzeit wieder


----------



## Knarfifrank (27. März 2016)

Esterbergalm zum Zweiten.......


----------



## F7 Uli (27. März 2016)

Schöne Ostern Euch allen .Sonne tanken auf Mallorca [email protected] in can picafort  getroffen morgen geht's in die Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (27. März 2016)

Unterwegs mit geschrumpftem Panzer...


----------



## mikeonbike (28. März 2016)

noch nicht so wirklich grün und auch nur daheim, aber he.... frühling - yippie


----------



## fatbikepeg (28. März 2016)

Ostersonntag Tour im Nordwesten Berlins mit dem ICT: Alt-Tegel, Tegeler See, Tegeler Forst, Konradshöhe, Heiligensee, Schulzendorf


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2016)

Danke Jürgen und Raimund, hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Bis bald wenns heißt rund um den Säuling.
Noch paar Bilder...


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2016)




----------



## cherokee190 (28. März 2016)

Moin,
dann mal das volle Kontrastprogramm zu Schnee und Berge .... 




Morgenstund und Sonne am Ostermontag, was will man mehr....




außer vielleicht etwas weniger Hindernisse auf dem Weg in Form von Ästen; Bäumen und Morastlöchern.




Dafür entschädigen die schönen Strecken auf der Steilküste. Hier in Heiligendamm mit Blick auf Kühlungsborn. Einige werden die Strecke noch vom Fatbike Jam kennen.





Zum Schluss noch ein kleines Träumerchen am Strand und es geht wieder heimwärts .


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. März 2016)




----------



## Bioantrieb (28. März 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Bei uns im Süden haben wir auch mal wieder ne kleine Tour zur Schwarzenberg Hütte unternommen.
> Schön , das mich Chris und Raimund begleitet haben
> ...



Super Bilder und vor allen Dingen der geilste Osterhase überhaupt, DANKE!


----------



## scoopy (28. März 2016)

Heute das erste Mal das Digge artgerecht ausgeführt und....naja....ich dachte ich schaffe das. Leider 
mit der Pedale eingehakt und unfreiwillig abgestiegen. Egal, Sommersprossen im Gesicht und die 
Schuhe voll Schlamm - aber Spaß dabei.


----------



## bikebecker (28. März 2016)

Hallo
Heute mal wieder im Taunus unterwegs.





Wir hatten auch eine paar magersüchtige dabei ( aber nur um Sie zu missionieren) 




Schöne Tour, aber ich will endlich Sonne. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (29. März 2016)

Testfahrt mit neuer Lenkzentrale. 
Fetter Schlamm, fettes Grinsen, fette Speisen. Mir hats gefallen und frage mich immer warum so wenig Leute bei dem Wetter fahren. Ich finde es irgendwie lustig.


----------



## murmel04 (29. März 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute mal wieder im Taunus unterwegs.
> Anhang anzeigen 477677
> 
> ...


Rudelkuscheln

Aber bitte die kleinen nicht zerquetschen

Scheee wars


----------



## F7 Uli (29. März 2016)

Sonne Strand und .......... Bike


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. März 2016)

@F7 Uli Frechheit, uns solche Bilder zu zeigen!! Wosn das?


----------



## cherokee190 (30. März 2016)

Malle, weils ihm an der Ostsee noch zu kalt ist


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. März 2016)

von der gestrigen Pfalz Tour


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2016)

sieht fein aus....da würd ich auch gerne mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2016)

Ist das in der Gegend um Annweiler / Trifels?


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 477941 Anhang anzeigen 477942 Anhang anzeigen 477943 Sonne Strand und .......... Bike


Das letzte ist das schönste Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. März 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das in der Gegend um Annweiler / Trifels?


nein 
in der Bad Dürkheimer Ecke


----------



## F7 Uli (30. März 2016)

Kleiner Ausblick auf Palma und ein Bild von der strandtour die rennradfahrer schütteln nur mit dem Kopf


----------



## Rubberduckxi (30. März 2016)

Schon krass was man mit Fotor-Bearbeitung innert 20 Sekunden machen kann


----------



## rsu (31. März 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Schon krass was man mit Fotor-Bearbeitung innert 20 Sekunden machen kann



Hey, die Gegend kenne ich doch  Evtl mal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Fatbike-Runde auf und um den Hausberg?


----------



## duke209 (31. März 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Schon krass was man mit Fotor-Bearbeitung innert 20 Sekunden machen kann
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 478212 Anhang anzeigen 478213 Anhang anzeigen 478214 Anhang anzeigen 478215




Die Berge bei euch im Hintergrund = der blanke Neid!!!!!!!


----------



## F7 Uli (31. März 2016)

Cala San Vicente )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (31. März 2016)

familienausflug...


----------



## Fatster (1. April 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nein
> in der Bad Dürkheimer Ecke



... das war unter anderem auch einer der Plätze, an welcher wir letztes Jahr die Schlacht um "Cuba" geschlagen haben, gell @Bumble ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... das war unter anderem auch einer der Plätze, an welcher wir letztes Jahr die Schlacht um "Cuba" geschlagen haben, gell @Bumble ?


Und was haben wir erreicht?
Die Stones gaben ein Konzert auf Kuba vor 200.000 Leuten


----------



## Fatster (1. April 2016)

War gestern Mittag auch etwas das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und hab nen Abstecher auf die Schwäbische Alb gemacht. Die zwei Stunden Hinfahrt wurden mit 30 km Wurzelteppichen vom Allerfeinsten belohnt .. am STÜCK, wohlgemerkt! 
*Davon *hab ich leider keine Bilder, war einfach zu g***, um zum Fotografieren anzuhalten.
Aber davor bisschen hier und da rumgespielt





zwischendrin dann auch mal die Aussicht genossen









und am Ende hat mir dann sogar der A*** gelacht, *so geil* war's! 




Das schreit geradezu mal nach einer "Wir im Süden ..." Wiederholung


----------



## Fatster (1. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Und was haben wir erreicht?
> Die Stones gaben ein Konzert auf Kuba vor 200.000 Leuten



Und was lernen wir daraus?


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2016)

Fatbikes verändern die Welt
Im weißen Haus wurden auch schon welche gesichtet


----------



## Fatster (1. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Fatbikes verändern die Welt



*Amen! *


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2016)

Selbst in der Atacama fahren welche


----------



## Fatster (1. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Selbst in der Atacama fahren welche



Da hat der Teufelstisch beim Transport von der Pfalz inne Wüste sowohl in der Höhe als auch von der Substanz aber mal ganz schön gelitten ... wer macht sowas!


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2016)

Da gehören sie auch hin in den grossen sandigen Spielplatz. Obwohl wenn ich die ganzen Waldbilder sehe ........

@Bjoern_U. : Danke  Ist jetzt aber auch keine Weltreise daneben getippt  viel Spass noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (1. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Selbst in der Atacama fahren welche


 Hast dazu vielleicht mehr Informationen?


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2016)

Ja, muss ich später mal raussuchen, war vor 20 Jahre selbst dort. Allerdings mit Allradantrieb, beim Bergsteigen


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Hast dazu vielleicht mehr Informationen?


http://www.mountainbike-expedition-team.de/Bolivia/bolivia15c.html


----------



## BigJohn (1. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbike-expedition-team.de/Bolivia/bolivia15c.html


Dass sowas ohne semi-offizielles Sponsoring geht  Ich dachte die braucht man schon um die Alpen zu queren...


----------



## Fabeymer (1. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dass sowas ohne semi-offizielles Sponsoring geht  Ich dachte die braucht man schon um die Alpen zu queren...


----------



## Bumble (1. April 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... das war unter anderem auch einer der Plätze, an welcher wir letztes Jahr die Schlacht um "Cuba" geschlagen haben, gell @Bumble ?



Korrekt, da waren wir am letzten Tag.

Zur Erinnerung: An dem Tag, als du auf dem Parker deine Autotür offen gelassen hattest.


----------



## Bumble (1. April 2016)

Das Bild gefällt mir, wirkt extrem cool wenn man es schafft die Schärfe auf die wesentlichen Bildinhalte zu konzentrieren 
Leider fehlen mir dafür Equipment und Knipserkönnen 

Muss trotzdem demnächst mal meinen abgeranzten Plastebomber da oben hinstellen und für die Ewigkeit festhalten


----------



## Fatster (1. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Korrekt, da waren wir am letzten Tag.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung: An dem Tag, als du auf dem Parker deine Autotür offen gelassen hattest.



"... deine _Autotür offen gelassen hast" "... deine Autotür offen gelassen hast" ... _bäbäbä ... 


... hätte dir ganz genauso passieren können, wenn Du, wie deine Befreiungskameraden RolfKlaus und meinereiner, die ganze Nacht durch "befreit" hättest  ... würd's nach dir gehen, hätten neulich nicht die STONES sondern die Schützentaler Killerfalken - oder wie die heißen - auf Cuba gespielt


----------



## Bumble (1. April 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> "... deine _Autotür offen gelassen hast" "... deine Autotür offen gelassen hast" ... _bäbäbä ...
> 
> 
> ... hätte dir ganz genauso passieren können, wenn Du, wie deine Befreiungskameraden RolfKlaus und meinereiner, die ganze Nacht durch "befreit" hättest




Hab halt bissl schneller getrunken als ihr und durfte dafür früher ins Bettchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Bild gefällt mir, wirkt extrem cool wenn man es schafft die Schärfe auf die wesentlichen Bildinhalte zu konzentrieren
> Leider fehlen mir dafür Equipment und Knipserkönnen


des geht halt net mitm Handy Knipskasten  


Bumble schrieb:


> Muss trotzdem demnächst mal meinen abgeranzten Plastebomber da oben hinstellen und für die Ewigkeit festhalten


gibt ja vielleicht am 9. die Möglichkeit deine Tupperschüssel irgendwo oben hinzustellen


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. April 2016)

Wer das Dude als Tupperschüssel beschimpft muss von meinem Currypulver probieren


----------



## Bumble (2. April 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> des geht halt net mitm Handy Knipskasten


Handy Knipse benutz ich nur äußerst selten, hab aber immer noch ne olle Digicam (Sony W5) die ich nicht austauschen möchte weil se halt irgendwie net kaputt geht, bin da net so der Werkwerftyp....
Einstellen kann man da auch viel, hab nur net die Muße dazu


----------



## gewichtheber (2. April 2016)

scoopy schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal das Digge artgerecht ausgeführt und....naja....ich dachte ich schaffe das. Leider
> mit der Pedale eingehakt und unfreiwillig abgestiegen. Egal, Sommersprossen im Gesicht und die
> Schuhe voll Schlamm - aber Spaß dabei.



Sehr fein! Die Lackierung erinnert mich doch sehr stark an mein Klein Adroit Koi


----------



## gewichtheber (2. April 2016)

Ich war mal wieder in den norddeutschen Gefilden unterwegs, hier ist gerade "Erntezeit". Die Wälder sehen nicht selten so aus wie auf dem Bild und wenn man über Land fährt, schaut man auf kilometerlange, mit Folie überzogen Dämme für den Spargelanbau 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1986560]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Fatster (2. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wer das Dude als Tupperschüssel beschimpft muss von meinem Currypulver probieren



Tupperschüssel! Tupperschüssel! Tupperschüssel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (2. April 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Tupperschüssel! Tupperschüssel! Tupperschüssel!



Das finde ich schon auch irgendwie witzig, schon alleine wegen der doch eher gegensätzlichen Vertriebsmodelle.


----------



## bikebecker (2. April 2016)

Hallo
Noch ein Bild vom letzten Wochenende.





Jetzt wo die Sonne scheint muss ich arbeiten

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## danie-dani (2. April 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Noch ein Bild vom letzten Wochenende.
> 
> 
> ...



Das kenn ich. Ist bei mir auch so


----------



## F7 Uli (2. April 2016)

Abschlusstour am Beach von Alcudia )))


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. April 2016)

@F7 Uli Ist das Port d' Alcudia?


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 478983 Anhang anzeigen 478984 Abschusstour am Beach von Alcudia )))



Wen hast Du denn mit Deinem Strandbuggy Abgeschossen ? 
Schöne Bilder


----------



## univega 9 (2. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (3. April 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 478983 Anhang anzeigen 478984 Abschlusstour am Beach von Alcudia )))


von dort aus kannst du zu mein Lieblingsbike-Insel rüber schauen


----------



## Mr_Slow (3. April 2016)

Bei dem schönen Wetter auch mal unterwegs, Kondition nicht vorhanden...









alles neu hier, lange nicht mehr da gewesen ?






und nix fürs Fatbike...








Und noch ein Bild von der Tour davor...






Fatbike im Untergrund unterwegs...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2016)

Mal mit 29+ LRS im Mukluk unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (3. April 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal mit 29+ LRS im Mukluk unterwegs...


 

Der weiße Mist ist ja immer noch da
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Fatster (3. April 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Der weiße Mist ist ja immer noch da
> Gruß bikebecker



Bei uns isser mittlerweile - und Gott sei Dank - wieder schwaaz 



 



edit:
Solche Bedingungen gehen aber ganz schön auf's Ma(xt)erial


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. April 2016)

Stefan auf Vollfett und meiner einer diesmal auf mickrigen 2,8ern


----------



## Fatster (3. April 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Stefan auf Vollfett und meiner einer diesmal auf mickrigen 2,8ern
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 479472 Anhang anzeigen 479474 Anhang anzeigen 479476 Anhang anzeigen 479477 Anhang anzeigen 479478 Anhang anzeigen 479479 Anhang anzeigen 479480 Anhang anzeigen 479481 Anhang anzeigen 479482 Anhang anzeigen 479483



Sehr schön! Wo war das?


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. April 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Wo war das?



Servus Rainer 

Das ist der Weg vom Grünten ( Wächter des Allgäu`s ) runter nach Burgberg .

Da sind wir aber Stellenweise ganz schön an unsere Grenzen gekommen


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. April 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Bei uns isser mittlerweile - und Gott sei Dank - wieder schwaaz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 479456 Anhang anzeigen 479459
> 
> ...



Ts , ts , ts  wie haste denn das wieder Angestellt


----------



## Bumble (3. April 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Stefan auf Vollfett und meiner einer diesmal auf mickrigen 2,8ern
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 479472 Anhang anzeigen 479474 Anhang anzeigen 479476 Anhang anzeigen 479477 Anhang anzeigen 479478 Anhang anzeigen 479479 Anhang anzeigen 479480 Anhang anzeigen 479481 Anhang anzeigen 479482 Anhang anzeigen 479483


Uiuiui, sowas gefällt mir, toller Trail


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Der weiße Mist ist ja immer noch da
> Gruß bikebecker



War heute mit dem Rennrad oben. Zwar nur an der Wendeschleife für die Busse, nicht hinten auf dem Wiesenstück, aber es sah nicht mehr weiß aus.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. April 2016)

Das Wetter genutzt und entspannte 36km zur Eisdiele am See gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (3. April 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 479461


He, he, so sah mein 40'er e-thirteen auch letztes WE aus.


----------



## Knarfifrank (3. April 2016)

auf dem Blomberg und Zwiesel....

bei der Abfahrt dann die Grenzen des Fatbike erreicht an manchen Stellen....



leider verwackelt...


----------



## Dampfsti (3. April 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> bei der Abfahrt dann die Grenzen des Fatbike erreicht an manchen Stellen....



Ein Fatbike hat keine Grenzen, nur der Fahrer￼￼￼￼


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. April 2016)

Das 301 blieb zuhause und ich und mein Fatty genießen die Natur.


----------



## Fatster (3. April 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> bei der Abfahrt dann die Grenzen des Fatbike erreicht an manchen Stellen....



... ähm ... ich bin jetzt zwar auch nicht unbedingt der downhill-hero, aber das da sieht (aus der Ferne) schon mehr nach *richtig* Spass denn nach "Grenzen eines Fatbikes" aus 

Aber so oder so: Schöne Bilder


----------



## shibby68 (4. April 2016)

Eiscreme-Truck und Mittwoch - die 2 lustigen 3. Herrlich war dat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2016)

Geiles Pflaster  Da haste dir das Helle verdient


----------



## shibby68 (4. April 2016)

auf jeden fall ein männliches dingen...


----------



## shibby68 (5. April 2016)

Sowas hab ich schon in Kindheitstagen mit dem BMX gerne gemocht.
Schön dass sich manche Dinge nicht ändern.


----------



## Fatster (5. April 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Rainer
> 
> Das ist der Weg vom Grünten ( Wächter des Allgäu`s ) runter nach Burgberg .
> 
> Da sind wir aber Stellenweise ganz schön an unsere Grenzen gekommen



Da will ich auch hin, auch hin, auch hin .. !!!  



Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ts , ts , ts  wie haste denn das wieder Angestellt



Erst der Opti, dann der Fibbs und jetzt fängst Du auch noch an ...  ... wieso bin immer ICH an allem Schuld? ... ich "dapp" doch bloß ...  



Bumble schrieb:


> Uiuiui, sowas gefällt mir, toller Trail



Na, dann sollten wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden und den Jürgen einfach mal bitten, GENAU DORT in der Ecke ne "_Wir im Süden ..._" Tour auszurufen!  ... gell, Jürgen ...


----------



## Knarfifrank (5. April 2016)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ein Fatbike hat keine Grenzen, nur der Fahrer￼￼￼￼


das ist schon klar
leider kommt die Wahrheit auf den Bildern nicht immer so rüber wie man es tatsächlich vorfindet. aber so manche stellen waren echt grenzwertig. und ich bin nicht der downhillraser, eher der Geniesser


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. April 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Da will ich auch hin, auch hin, auch hin .. !!!
> 
> Dann komm doch , komm doch , komm doch
> 
> ...



O.K. , dann stelle ich diesen Sommer mal eine "Wir im Süden..." - Trailtour zusammen ( aber nicht wieder Irgend was verbiegen )


----------



## Skydiver81 (6. April 2016)

Heute morgen eine kleine runde durchs Wäldchen gedreht


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2016)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 480481


Wohnst du in Niedersachsen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. April 2016)

War auch seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder mit dem Dude unterwegs:

neue Bremse einbremsen:




Mein Haus (am See), meine Yacht und mein Bike


----------



## Optimizer (6. April 2016)

Eider...daus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (6. April 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eider...daus?



Hab ich auch gedacht, als ich seine neuen Bremsen gesehen hab


----------



## honkori (6. April 2016)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Heute morgen eine kleine runde durchs Wäldchen gedreht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 480481 Anhang anzeigen 480482



Ach du dicker Mops, für den Hund must du aber noch 'ne Runde dranhängen 

ciiaooo


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. April 2016)

Bin grad an der Ostsee und hab heute einen herrlichen family coast ride gemacht. Von Rerik nach Kühlungsborn und zurück (ich wusste gar nicht, dass das so in der Nähe ist... da war doch mal ne Fatbike-Jam!!). Waren insgesamt 38 Kilometer mit relativ wenigen Höhenmetern, dafür hohem Trailanteil  Besonders der Trail in ersten Abschnitt ist ein Traum, Slalom durch die Bäume und sehr kurzweilig, dabei ständig schöne Blicke auf die Ostsee... Hier ein paar Impressionen...


----------



## Bumble (7. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mein Haus (am See), meine Yacht und mein Bike



jetzt weiss ich was du meinst, sooooooooo toll isses ja doch nicht


----------



## F7 Uli (7. April 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Bin grad an der Ostsee und hab heute einen herrlichen family coast ride gemacht. Von Rerik nach Kühlungsborn und zurück (ich wusste gar nicht, dass das so in der Nähe ist... da war doch mal ne Fatbike-Jam!!). Waren insgesamt 38 Kilometer mit relativ wenigen Höhenmetern, dafür hohem Trailanteil  Besonders der Trail in ersten Abschnitt ist ein Traum, Slalom durch die Bäume und sehr kurzweilig, dabei ständig schöne Blicke auf die Ostsee... Hier ein paar Impressionen...


Super da ,schöne Bilder.Diese Strecke sind wir auch beim Fatbike Jam gefahren. Melde dich doch mal bei Peter @zhruz im Drahtesel in Kühlungsborn  Ostseeallee .Der wird dir das ein oder andere noch an Tipps für Strecken geben .Vor allen in der Kühlung.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. April 2016)

Hallo Uli, welcher "Drahtesel"? Ich habe in Kühlungsborn mindestens drei davon gesehen LOL. Ich fahre heute nachmittag ne Runde in der Kühlung mit @cherokee190 und vielleicht sind @zhruz und @Vegeta2205 auch dabei.


----------



## honkori (7. April 2016)

Kühlungsborn - Rerik gab es beim JAM als Nightride, also ist jedes Bild bei Lichte neu für viele von uns. 
Aber für ein paar zusätzliche HM hätte es am Ende die Möglichkeit gegeben zum Leuchturm abzubiegen. Den du nun, wohl beim Weg in die Kühlung sehen wirst.
Ach ja, scheen und vor allem schööön dreckig war es da. 

ciiaooo


----------



## cherokee190 (7. April 2016)

Stimmt, in der Kühlung ist der Dreck doch recht hartnäckig, da äußerst lehmhaltig. Wir werden uns aber heute mehr in den östlichsten Ausläufer der Kühlung begeben, den Hütter Wohld. Da gibts kaum Lehmboden, dafür aber auch ein paar lustige Steigungen .


----------



## F7 Uli (7. April 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hallo Uli, welcher "Drahtesel"? Ich habe in Kühlungsborn mindestens drei davon gesehen LOL. Ich fahre heute nachmittag ne Runde in der Kühlung mit @cherokee190 und vielleicht sind @zhruz und @Vegeta2205 auch dabei.


Na dann haste ja alles richtig gemacht .Schöne Ausfahrt )) Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (7. April 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> und ich bin nicht der downhillraser, eher der Geniesser


Im Idealfall geht beides


----------



## zhruz (7. April 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hallo Uli, welcher "Drahtesel"? Ich habe in Kühlungsborn mindestens drei davon gesehen LOL. Ich fahre heute nachmittag ne Runde in der Kühlung mit @cherokee190 und vielleicht sind @zhruz und @Vegeta2205 auch dabei.


Ich bin gerade dabei den neuen DRAHTESEL in der Dünenstraße 6 fertig zu machen, da wir am Montag eigentlich ein "Softopening" geplant haben. Wenn ich aber weiter so langsam arbeite, dann...
Aber irgendwann wird alles gut und ich kann wieder lecker Fatbike fahren...

Gruß Peter


----------



## cherokee190 (7. April 2016)

zhruz schrieb:


> ...
> Aber irgendwann wird alles gut und ich kann wieder lecker Fatbike fahren...
> 
> Gruß Peter



Ja Zeit wird's, nebst Vorführung deiner Rohloff


----------



## zhruz (7. April 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ja Zeit wird's, nebst Vorführung deiner Rohloff


Die fährt gut...
Ich habe nun zwei Touren gemacht und so langsam ist sie mir ans Herz gewachsen...
Auch die VARIO eLect Sattelstütze von MAGURA macht Spaß. Keinen Kabelsalat mehr...;-)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. April 2016)

Sooo, heute war Kühlung angesagt  Nein, nicht was ihr meint, ich musste keinesfalls irgendwelche Wunden oder Schwellungen versorgen, höchstens die leichten Schwellungen meiner Nebenhöhlen, die mich aber nicht abhielten, mit @cherokee190 und @Vegeta2205 auf Tour zu gehen. Die "Kühlung" heisst der kleine Gebirgszug in der Nähe von Kühlungsborn, man wundert sich doch, wie viele Hügel die Ostseeküste bereithält! @Vegeta2205 kam extra für die Tour aus Usedom rüber, klasse dass Du dabei warst!! Und danke @cherokee190 für die sehr schön zusammengestellte Tour! Er hat zwar erst als Täuschungsmanöver die üblichen Trekkerspuren-Trails rausgesucht, aber danach folgten wunderbare Trails, die auch ab und zu echte Downhill-Abschnitte zu bieten hatten. Sümpfe gab´s auch, aber seht selbst:





@cherokee190 suchte jede Menge feine Trails für uns raus:





und wir folgten ihm unauffällig...





@Vegeta2205 hatte extra seine extraschmalen 4.0er Reifen aufgezogen... warum eigentlich? Hier ist ein echtes Fatbikerevier!





@cherokee190 hatte seine bekannte Mondlandefähre hingegen standesgemäß bereift, diesmal mit klassischer Kettenschaltung:





Denn wer hier durch will, muss verteufelt gut bereift sein!





Doch auch der Dünnbereifte kam irgendwie durch...





und wir genossen einen super Nachmittag in der Kühlung.





Es gab schier unbezwingbare Anstiege... OK fast...








und anschließende Vernichtung von hart erarbeiteten Höhenmetern:





@cherokee190 im Rausch der Geschwindigkeit




und zusammen mit @Vegeta2205 beim Überwinden von unscheinbaren Hindernissen:













Auch ich selbst hatte richtig Spaß auf den Trails, auch wenig Höhenunterschiede können zermürben, wenn es immer wieder rauf und runter geht...





@Vegeta2205 beim Testen von Verbundwerkstoff, ob er jetzt Lust auf bunte Plastik-Felgen bekommt???







Hier geht´s also zum Zentrum!? Zentrum des Waldes?? Wir folgten dem Schild...




...und landeten im nahegelegenen Bad Doberan bei Kaffee und Kuchen (so wertvoll wie ein grooßes Steak!)...




...bevor Molly vorbei kam und meinte es sei höchste Eisenbahn, den Rückweg wieder anzutreten...





Vielen Dank nochmal an Euch beide, klasse dass es geklappt hat!!


----------



## Wbs_70 (8. April 2016)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (8. April 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal an Euch beide, klasse dass es geklappt hat!!



Nicht zu danken, immer wieder gerne .
Es wurden ja auch meine Trecker Trails ertragen und meiner Navigation nach dem Motto: ,,hinter dem Hügel sollte ein Weg sein und durch den Bach müssen wir noch  !" gefolgt.
Zudem macht das Fahren in kleiner Gruppe natürlich mehr Spaß. Hat man zudem noch einen Fotografen dabei, gibts auch gleich noch tolle Fotos, auf dem man auch selbst mal ist.
Somit danke fürs mitfahren und für die Klasse Fotos .


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. April 2016)

Eins davon ist Kandidat fürs Foto des Tages, wenn auch chancenlos, weil das führende Bild sehr viel besser ist 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## zhruz (8. April 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Eins davon ist Kandidat fürs Foto des Tages, wenn auch chancenlos, weil das führende Bild sehr viel besser ist
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



Tolle Bilder und ich sitze hier in Kühlungsborn und richte einen neuen Laden ein...
Aber gehört der Hütter Wohld zur Kühlung? Ich kann mich an keinen Sumpf in der Kühlung erinnern...
Euch noch viel Spaß und bei der nächsten Tour bin ich dabei...

Gruß Peter


----------



## cherokee190 (8. April 2016)

zhruz schrieb:


> Aber gehört der Hütter Wohld zur Kühlung? Ich kann mich an keinen Sumpf in der Kühlung erinnern...
> Euch noch viel Spaß und bei der nächsten Tour bin ich dabei...
> 
> Gruß Peter



Gehört er ..... einschließlich Ivendorfer Höhen nebst Hochmoore .


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. April 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Sooo, heute war Kühlung angesagt  Nein, nicht was ihr meint, ich musste keinesfalls irgendwelche Wunden oder Schwellungen versorgen, höchstens die leichten Schwellungen meiner Nebenhöhlen, die mich aber nicht abhielten, mit @cherokee190 und @Vegeta2205 auf Tour zu gehen. Die "Kühlung" heisst der kleine Gebirgszug in der Nähe von Kühlungsborn, man wundert sich doch, wie viele Hügel die Ostseeküste bereithält! @Vegeta2205 kam extra für die Tour aus Usedom rüber, klasse dass Du dabei warst!! Und danke @cherokee190 für die sehr schön zusammengestellte Tour! Er hat zwar erst als Täuschungsmanöver die üblichen Trekkerspuren-Trails rausgesucht, aber danach folgten wunderbare Trails, die auch ab und zu echte Downhill-Abschnitte zu bieten hatten. Sümpfe gab´s auch, aber seht selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da bleibt nicht mehr als


----------



## himbeerquark (9. April 2016)

Heute morgen kleine Frühsportrunde


----------



## bikebecker (9. April 2016)

Wieder mal im Taunus 


Und ohne das weiße zeug. 



 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bullbaer (9. April 2016)

Im Bergischen Land und nur mit vier Zoll...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. April 2016)

Heute ging's zum Kranichsee bei Carlsfeld 





Am Ufer, den See konnte ich nicht gegen die Sonne fotografieren 





Und nach Hause mit der Sonne im Rücken, Blickrichtung Auersberg. 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. April 2016)

Heute hat @Optimizer zur Fatbike-Runde im Dahner Land eingeladen.
Mit on Tour waren @Fatster @Peng999 @TheLoneWolf @Fibbs79 und natürlich der Guide @Optimizer

Das Thermometer zeigte stolze 2Crad. Darum galt es schnell warm zu werden. Mission erfolgreich geglückt: 




Danach hieß es durch den Felsspalt zu kommen:




Weiter ging es immer bergan zum 512?m hoch gelegenen Eybergturm:




War gar nicht so einfach die Bikes artgerecht abzustellen:




Wer hat den Län.... ähm Dicksten? 




Nach einer genialen Serpentinenabfahrt ging es weiter Richtung Pfälzer Wald Hütte:




An der fast leeren Hütte angekommen wurde zunächst einmal der Hunger gestillt:







Gruppenfoto darf natürlich nicht fehlen:




Richtung Schwalbenfelsen ....




Am Schwalbenfelsen angekommen, klärt Opti über die Sage des Jungfernsprunges auf:




Weiter ging es zum Kaletschkopf, hier war Wandern  angesagt 




Oben angekommen gab es erst mal flüssige Verpflegung in Form einer Weinschorle. Gereicht von einem sehr freundlichen Wanderpärchen 




Nun konnte der schönen Serpentinenabfahrt gefolgt werden:




















Zurück an der inzwischen gut gefüllten Hütte, hieß es nun wieder den Kalorienspeicher etwas aufzufüllen 




Da dies nach einer Wiederholung schreit  wurde der Guide natürlich ....




.... am Leben gelassen 

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit diesem Haufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (9. April 2016)

Sieht nach viel Spaß aus und eine traumhafte Landschaft habt ihr dort


----------



## danie-dani (9. April 2016)

Ich war heut auch unterwegs, heute mal paar neue Strecken befahren und für gut befunden...




 
Blick auf Fulda mit Rhönpanorama im Hintergrund...



 



 

Schön war es gewesen...


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Heute hat @Optimizer zur Fatbike-Runde im Dahner Land eingeladen.
> Mit on Tour waren @Fatster @Peng999 @TheLoneWolf @Fibbs79 und natürlich der Guide @Optimizer
> 
> Das Thermometer zeigte stolze 2Crad. Darum galt es schnell warm zu werden. Mission erfolgreich geglückt:
> ...




Klasse Bericht und schöne Bilder 

Das erinnerte mich wieder daran , das wir letztes Jahr auch in der Tollen Gegend waren beim 1. Dahner Fatbike-Camp 

Wunderschöne Gegend und tolle Leute


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. April 2016)

Ganz tolle Bilder und super Bericht! 
Schön daß du es gepostet hast zum dran teilhaben. 

Was ist denn das graue mit dem orange für ein Modell.


----------



## Martina H. (10. April 2016)

On One fatty 


... und ich will das Shirt


----------



## tc125 (10. April 2016)

Was ist denn das für eine Gabel in dem rot-schwarzen?


----------



## Fabeymer (10. April 2016)

tc125 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Gabel in dem rot-schwarzen?



Sollte eine FOX Float 34 Boost sein.


----------



## martn (10. April 2016)

Der Abschied vom Winter neulich, mit einer kleinen träne im Knopfloch:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. April 2016)

Heute bei Eibenstock.



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (11. April 2016)

Noch von Gestern,
eine etwas größere Runde mit Mondraker und den leichten Kendas.



 
So richtig der Bringer ist es in meinen Augen jedoch mit den Reifen noch nicht. Das Moonlander geht hier fluffiger und zielgenauer über die Wurzeln als das Set Bluto/ Kenda.



 
Volumen ist wohl doch durch nichts zu ersetzen, besonders wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. April 2016)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. April 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


>


Viel mehr braucht man in dieser Welt auch nicht.


----------



## Wbs_70 (15. April 2016)




----------



## Ma4ik (15. April 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


>


Cooler Bart   am Ende vom Video


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. April 2016)

cool! und jetzt bitte langsam wieder ein anderes Objektiv drauf schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (15. April 2016)

ne kleine Runde mit leckerer Stärkung auf der Hälfte...





Gruss Kay


----------



## Janosch23 (15. April 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, ich wars nicht!


----------



## cube911 (15. April 2016)

fahr ja kein fatbike... aber der Rahmen sieht top aus


----------



## himbeerquark (16. April 2016)

Heute kleine Spritztour durch den aufgeweichten Wald den Berg hoch, auf Dauer etwas anstrengend daher war nach 400 Hm und 9 km die Puste knapp, manchmal bin ich schon auf die Flachlandfahrer neidisch, da geht's nich immer nur bergauf... 




Dafür hat sich der on-one fleegle pro bewährt, ich glaub der bleibt jetzt mal länger dran.


----------



## calpin (16. April 2016)

Auf dem Weg zum Angrillen in die neue Saison....beste Fründe eben


----------



## hw_doc (17. April 2016)

calpin schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Angrillen in die neue Saison....beste Fründe eben Anhang anzeigen 484241



Sieht im Vergleich so aus, als wärst Du auch auf dem Hinweg auf zwei Rädern unterwegs!


----------



## RoDeBo (17. April 2016)

...wenn´s schon kein Meer mit richtigem Strand gibt...


----------



## waldi28 (17. April 2016)

War heute Morgen meine Sommerreifen einfahren.


----------



## Marcy666 (17. April 2016)

Heute war die 'schreckliche FATTE Familie' wieder unterwegs: 




 

 

 

mit dem Auto auf die 'Lauschhütte' von dort aus mit den Rädern zurück nach Hause (ca. 19km / 700 Tiefenmeter und nur 220 Höhenmeter),
anschließend bin ich alleine über ein paar 'Umwege' zurück ans Auto gefahren


----------



## chriiss (17. April 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (17. April 2016)

Hallo 
Heute auf dem Altkönig. 



 

Oben Sonne und unten Schlamm.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. April 2016)

back in the backyard... Heute mit dem großen und dem kleinen Fetten einen Ritt auf die Wiesbadener Platte gemacht...









Der Kleine hat den Anstieg gut gemeistert (mit ein bisschen Hilfe) und hatte auf der Abfahrt riiischtisch Spaß


----------



## *Str8RazoR* (17. April 2016)

Ziemlich wurzelige Angelegenheit auf den Ruhrhöhen, mit dem CX wäre ich hier nie hoch bzw. runter gefahren.


----------



## Bioantrieb (17. April 2016)

Sind das die neuen Double Shot von Crank Brothers?


----------



## *Str8RazoR* (17. April 2016)

Ja, am CX fahre ich auch die Schneebesen und am Mobster taugen sie mir auch.


----------



## cherokee190 (17. April 2016)

Auf der Suche nach Überresten ehemaliger Hochmoore auf den Ivendorfer Höhen ...



 


... einem Hochplateau, das ebenfalls zum Höhenzug der Kühlung gerechnet wird.


----------



## calpin (17. April 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sieht im Vergleich so aus, als wärst Du auch auf dem Hinweg auf zwei Rädern unterwegs!


Ja, die Ansicht täuscht ein wenig und verdeckt leider fast komplett den Träger am Smart. Bin von meiner Arbeitsstelle in den Wald gefahren und habe mich dann auf einem kleinen Parkplatz umgezogen  Dort ist das Bild entstanden 
Mehr zum Angrillen findet sich dann hier: http://schoenies.org/?p=7658


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2016)

@Marcy666

... wenn ich Bilder von Euch sehe, bin ich immer froh, dass wir Dich zum BabyFatty für Deine Frau überredet haben 

Meins ist inzwischen ein TeenyFattie


----------



## Marcy666 (18. April 2016)

@Martina H. 

.. und ich bin froh das ich mich zum BabyFatty habe überreden lassen.  

Mein Frau ist sowas von zufrieden mit dem Rad, fühlt sich viel sicherer damit und hat fahrtechnisch enorme Fortschritte gemacht.
Passagen wo sie letztes Jahr noch ängstlich abgestiegen ist fährt sie jetzt mit dem Fatty ohne zu zögern...  

Wie fährt sich das BabyFatty mit 'scaled sizing' ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (18. April 2016)

*Str8RazoR* schrieb:


> Ja, am CX fahre ich auch die Schneebesen und am Mobster taugen sie mir auch.



Geht mir nämlich auch so, alle anderen Bikes sind mit Schneebesen ausgerüstet, nur Fat hab ich mich noch nicht endgültig dazu durchringen können, weil ich damit auch mal "normal" unterwegs bin, für Einkäufe etc. und da finde ich es halt mit Standardschuhwerk besser.

Wie ist denn der Eindruck von den Doubles?

Und ja, ich weiß es ist ne Galerie, kommt auch nie wieder vor.


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2016)

@Marcy666
So, dass ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht kriege  - ich bin allerdings auch ein bisschen grösser als Deine Frau (167cm)


----------



## *Str8RazoR* (18. April 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> G
> 
> Wie ist denn der Eindruck von den Doubles?


Kurz und knapp: Verarbeitung gut, zu der Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, Aufstandsfläche (Schuhgröße 48) reicht mir und Farbe Orange war bei mir halt gesetzt.


----------



## zoomer (18. April 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Marcy666
> Meins ist inzwischen ein TeenyFattie



Warum eigentlich ?

Da wäre das Normale in S wohl auch problemlos gegangen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. April 2016)

*Str8RazoR* schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Verarbeitung gut, zu der Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, Aufstandsfläche (Schuhgröße 48) reicht mir und Farbe Orange war bei mir halt gesetzt.



Danke , damit ist dann meine Entscheidung gefallen, auch wenn meine Wunschfarbe nicht dabei ist...


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2016)

@zoomer 

... sicher wär das auch gegangen. Allerdings ist beim 16 Zöller das Sitzrohr deutlich länger  - das Kleine ist meinen Anderen ähnlicher. Das Grosse bin ich gefahren, war mir gefühlt zu gross.

Beim BabyFatty war mir die Front etwas flach. Alternative war längere Gabel, oder grösseres Rad. Die Gabel schied aus optischen Grunden aus (das kleine Rad hätte in langer Gabel sch... ausgesehen) aber passt das 26 Zoll Rad in die kleine Gabel? Beides (also längere Gabel und grösseres Rad wäre zu hoch geworden). Als sich die Gelegenheit ergab ein 26Zoll Rad zu probieren - passt - war die Entscheidung schnell gefallen. Jetzt habe ich die höhere Front, einen etwas flacheren Lenk- und Sitzwinkel  und die Vorteile des grösseren Radumfang (von der grösseren Reifenauswahl ganz zu schweigen) - und das in einem super wendigen kleinen Rahmen - hach, ich liebe es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (18. April 2016)

Jetzt verstehe ich.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. April 2016)

Gestern wurde das DD mal so richtig gefordert. Leider keine "Unterwegsbilder" da permanent zu Nass  
Nun braucht es eine kleine Wäsche


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2016)

wenn der Dreck trocken ist, kannst du es ja abstauben


----------



## RoDeBo (19. April 2016)

Godzilla vs. Juggernaut

Tatort: Nücker Felsenweg




...leider krieg ich um´s Verrrecken das Bild nicht anders ausgerichtet...


----------



## Dutshlander (19. April 2016)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Godzilla vs. Juggernaut
> Tatort: Nücker Felsenweg
> ...leider krieg ich um´s Verrrecken das Bild nicht anders ausgerichtet...


Hanglage


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. April 2016)

Passt es Dir so


----------



## zoomer (19. April 2016)

^ Jetzt ist die Schrift aber verkehrt rum ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. April 2016)

Mal das schöne Wetter heute ausgenutzt 

da gehts nuff (hoch):




Eine Schorle Riesling bitte:




Trail freiräumen 




Hier wurde der ganze Trail weggeräumt 



(zum Glück nur auf wenigen Metern)

Ausblick Terrasse Jungpfalzhütte 




Dann fahr ich eben nach Links 




Schee (schön) wars 

Edith: finde den Fehler


----------



## schrabinski (19. April 2016)

ich bin grad dabei die Analogfotos vom Norwegentrip 2014 umzugraben und die sind dank russischer Technik ganz hübsch geworden





ziemlich russisches Foto by Schrabinski, auf Flickr




kurz vor Lillerhammer wurden wir Zeuge einer Supernova by Schrabinski, auf Flickr




Papa Schluhumpf, iss noch sehr weit? by Schrabinski, auf Flickr




Was (t)reibt der Onkel da nur immer? by Schrabinski, auf Flickr




Sonnenaufgang bei Hafjell by Schrabinski, auf Flickr




unsere gemütliche Heimstatt by Schrabinski, auf Flickr




ein feiner Sonnenaufgang by Schrabinski, auf Flickr

hach, da ist man doch gleich wieder da ... bin nur grad zu frisch angezogen :-D


----------



## honkori (19. April 2016)

Puhh...also wenn ick friere bin ich zu nichts zu gebrauchen, aber wenn andere frieren -> find ick dit jeil! 

ciiaooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coolduke1103 (20. April 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Gestern wurde das DD mal so richtig gefordert. Leider keine "Unterwegsbilder" da permanent zu Nass
> Nun braucht es eine kleine Wäsche



so gings mir auch......


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2016)

schrabinski schrieb:


> ich bin grad dabei die Analogfotos vom Norwegentrip 2014 umzugraben und die sind dank russischer Technik ganz hübsch geworden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach komm, das hast du doch mit dem Eierfon aufgenommen und nen Filter drüber gepackt


----------



## RoDeBo (20. April 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 485459
> 
> Passt es Dir so



ein Traum!


----------



## criscross (20. April 2016)

kleine Feierabend Runde mit den Sommerreifen ....


----------



## shadoom (20. April 2016)

Feierabend Runde Bodensee Hinterland





















Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shibby68 (21. April 2016)

richtig starke Fotos dabei. Danke allen fürs mitnehmen


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. April 2016)

Vitamin-D-Speicher aufgefüllt: (bevor das schöne Wetter wieder vorbei ist)


----------



## madmike85 (21. April 2016)

Ein bisschen Sonne genießen...


----------



## RoDeBo (21. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaunköniger (21. April 2016)

Schlossberg    






hw_doc schrieb:


> Fatbikesuchbild


----------



## dumpmybrain (21. April 2016)

Mal kurz die Minions ausgeführt


----------



## hw_doc (21. April 2016)

zaunköniger schrieb:


> Schlossberg



Nix zu sehen bei Dir!
Sonst richtig, ja!


----------



## shadoom (22. April 2016)

Auch gestern musste ich das gute Wetter ausnutzen, das Wochenende wird nicht so rosig....


----------



## Peng999 (22. April 2016)

Oh du schöner Odenwald.

Brombachtal




Die Hohe Strasse Richtung Osten


 

per Zufall entdeckt


----------



## St-Pedali (23. April 2016)

Ab auf die Insel: Mit dem Fatbike rund um Sylt
http://st-pedali.blogspot.de/2016/04/rund-um-sylt-mit-dem-fatbike-unreif-fur.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (23. April 2016)

St-Pedali schrieb:


> Ab auf die Insel: Mit dem Fatbike rund um Sylt
> http://st-pedali.blogspot.de/2016/04/rund-um-sylt-mit-dem-fatbike-unreif-fur.htmlAnhang anzeigen 486639



Interessant, im Juni steht bei uns auch eine Woche Sylt an und der Moonlander wird uns dabei auch definitiv begleiten.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (23. April 2016)

Sylt schaut ja geil aus, da möchte ich auch mal hin. Nehmt mich mit!

Ich hab seit 2 Tagen mein Fatbike und war gleich damit in der Fränkischen Schweiz im Wiesent- und Aufseßtal unterwegs:












Bin begeistert vom neuen Rad und den, zwar recht einfachen, aber wunderschönen Trails, die ich gefunden hab.

Love

Hauke


----------



## RoDeBo (24. April 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Oh du schöner Odenwald.
> 
> Brombachtal
> Anhang anzeigen 486267
> ...



wo ist dieses abgewrackte Teleskop oder was auch immer das ist? ...das ist ja großartig!


----------



## Peng999 (24. April 2016)

Ist in einem Seitental vom Brombachtal
ist eine stillgelegte Antenne von der ESA in Darmstadt


----------



## RoDeBo (24. April 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2016)

Fattys in Annweiler bei bestem Bikewetter


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. April 2016)

Waren die Bikes so verstaubt, dass sie überhaupt nicht in der Sonne glänzen??


----------



## skaster (24. April 2016)

Gestern, ca. 10 - 20 Km nördlich vom @Fibbs79 . Kalmit. Vom besten Bikewetter waren wir doch etwas entfernt, vielleicht, weil nur ein fättes dabei war?


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Waren die Bikes so verstaubt, dass sie überhaupt nicht in der Sonne glänzen??



Die im Norden befindliche Sonne hat einen Schatten, bedingt durch die sehr hoch gelegen Jungpfalzhütte, über die Bikes geworfen


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. April 2016)

Sonne im Norden? War der Tag des Bieres doch sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (24. April 2016)

Hier gab's zwischen Schnee, Graupel und Regen auch mal ein paar Minuten Sonne, also ab aufs Rad und eben fix die 339m den Berg rauf zum örtlichen Burgrest





und hier noch eine Frage an die Fahrtechnikprofis: wenn man durch eine Pfütze will, aber mittendrin feststellt, dass die Pfütze eigentlich ein knietiefes Schlammloch mit 20 cm Wasser drüber ist, gibt's da was besseres als Abspringen um nur einen nassen Fuß zu haben?


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2016)

Da @Optimizer nicht am Start war heute, hat den Treppenpart @Fatster übernommen


----------



## Hilfmernauf (24. April 2016)

Hey Himberquark

besser find ich rinn in die Pampe, umfallen und von oben bis unten einsauen. So einseitige Schlammfärbung gefällt mir nicht, ich mag`s symmetrischer. 

Love

Hauke


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Da @Optimizer nicht am Start war heute, hat den Treppenpart @Fatster übernommen



Super , endlich klappt es auch bei ihm 







Aber wo hat Rainer sein hübsches Käppchen gelassen


----------



## Dutshlander (24. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Da @Optimizer nicht am Start war heute, hat den Treppenpart @Fatster übernommen


sehe ein wenig furcht in deine Augen oder


----------



## Fatster (24. April 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Aber wo hat Rainer sein hübsches Käppchen gelassen



 Das darf nicht nass werden. Auf der gelben Alternative stand Gore-Tex drauf und sie war jederzeit im Rucksack griffbereit 



Dutshlander schrieb:


> sehe ein wenig furcht in deine Augen oder



Streiche "wenig" und ersetzte es durch "megamäßig"


----------



## Fabeymer (24. April 2016)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> und hier noch eine Frage an die Fahrtechnikprofis: wenn man durch eine Pfütze will, aber mittendrin feststellt, dass die Pfütze eigentlich ein knietiefes Schlammloch mit 20 cm Wasser drüber ist, gibt's da was besseres als Abspringen um nur einen nassen Fuß zu haben?



Nicht aufhören zu treten.


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2016)

Wintersaison auf unbestimmt verlängert, zum Glück noch keine Sommerreifen drauf- hier schneits Tag und Nacht 

[email protected]


----------



## Dampfsti (25. April 2016)

Bin heute auch bei Sonne aufgebrochen um ein paar neue Trails auszukunschaften.
Am E-Nut-Rail mussten die getunte Bluto und der Dunderbeist am HR getestet werden, ausserdem ist der Aktionsradius einiges größer als ohne E...

Wie gesagt, los gings in der Sonne...

Nach ner dreiviertel Stunde sahs dann schon so aus



Zwischendrin dann mal wieder so



Und auch wieder so




Zum Schluss wars wieder schneefrei und die Sonne kam sogar wieder raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (25. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fattys in Annweiler bei bestem Bikewetter


Geile Tour und geile Truppe


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. April 2016)

Weil es so schön war ....


----------



## himbeerquark (27. April 2016)

kurz bevor der Schnee kommt, noch fix eine Runde um den Berg bei 1,4° brrrrr


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. April 2016)

Schöne Ausfahrt zum Heidenfels


----------



## -zor- (28. April 2016)

na das Braun passt jetzt aber nicht zum Maxxis Gelb


----------



## Fatster (28. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 488252 Anhang anzeigen 488251 Anhang anzeigen 488250
> Schöne Ausfahrt zum HeidenfelsAnhang anzeigen 488253



Yeah Baby, die Tretmienen haste aber sehr synchron und konsequent erwischt, Bub! 
Und der Baumwollhelm erst, megaschick!  
Jungs, haut rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (28. April 2016)

schöne schei..e


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. April 2016)

haste Scheiße am Reifen, haste Scheiße am .....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. April 2016)

Geiles dude vintage! ​


----------



## Hilfmernauf (28. April 2016)

Ich dachte Bumble hätte sein Dude abgeschmirgelt. Lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## zoomer (28. April 2016)

Das sauberere der beiden bin ich auch schon gefahren


----------



## Bumble (29. April 2016)

Nu





Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Ich dachte Bumble hätte sein Dude abgeschmirgelt. Lieg ich da falsch?


Nur vorgeschmirgelt


----------



## Fatster (29. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nu
> Nur vorgeschmirgelt



Und wie fährt sich die Carbon Saso?


----------



## Riffer (29. April 2016)

Der @cherokee190 deckt ab und lackiert nur bestimmte Flächen, @Bumble schmirgelt nur partiell ab... 

Schaut aber fast beabsichtigt aus. Die Geruchsfolgereifen sind ja nie so der Brüller, aber hoffentlich nicht allzu oft. Das kann es einem schon verdrießen. Sonst schaut es aber spaßig aus...


----------



## Bumble (29. April 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und wie fährt sich die Carbon Saso?


Wie die aluversion auch, hab aber die beiden tauchrohre und die innereien davon übernommen.


----------



## dukestah (29. April 2016)

so, jetzt auch ab und an halbfett unterwegs, füllt schön die lücke zwischen 2,4er trailbike und 4,8 all terrain fatty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (29. April 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> so, jetzt auch ab und an halbfett unterwegs, füllt schön die lücke zwischen 2,4er trailbike und 4,8 all terrain fatty
> Anhang anzeigen 488441



Nettes 6Fattie, aber würde sich das nicht besser im +Thread machen???


----------



## danie-dani (30. April 2016)

Heute mal den Milseburgradweg befahren...



 

Durch den stillgelegten Eisenbahntunnel. Schön, aber sehr kalt gewesen...



 



 



 

Schönstes Rhönpanorama...


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2016)

Befreiung Cuba?


----------



## zoomer (30. April 2016)

Befreiung des Carbons - dauert aber etwas länger


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2016)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. April 2016)

seit wann fährt der @Bumble denn den Chickenway ?
die andere Seite macht doch viel mehr SpSpSpSpaß !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. April 2016)

heute mal wieder die Säge ausgepackt und den Hometrail aufgeräumt 







für den letzten ist meine Säge etwas zu kurz....


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2016)

War nochmal ein Hammer-Wintertag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (30. April 2016)

Ich war vorletzten Freitag am *Tegeler See*, Berlin (wo ich sehr oft bin)
Erst gab es ein Tulpenmeer zu bewundern und dann wurde der ICT noch von neugierigem Geflügel umzingelt...





















... und letzten Samstag war ich dann mal am *Wannsee*...
bissel am Strand gechillt, neben dem Fattie eingeschlafen und dann von einem schnatternden Entenehepaar geweckt worden





(Blick von den Wannseeterrassen)


----------



## himbeerquark (1. Mai 2016)

Die gute Postfrau brachte einen Nate, also Stand heute Testfahrt an



Hat schon mehr Grip als der Floater (zumindest der bunte) und das merkt man leider bergauf besonders, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit um fast 1 km/h kleiner und bergab an stellen, wo sonst 44-47 auf der Uhr standen, sind es jetzt knapp unter 40, dafür ist wiederum die Kurvengeschwindigkeit höher, da der Nate weniger spät ins Rutschen gerät.


----------



## blaubaer (1. Mai 2016)

ein Fatt'er Frühlings Genuss, von gestern...


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Mai 2016)

Schöne Tour

Aber sag mal , hast Du Dein Radel da zu heiß gewaschen


----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> seit wann fährt der @Bumble denn den Chickenway ?


Ich dachte immer, die Treppe wäre der Chickenway ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Mai 2016)

Holzvergaser eingeweiht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (1. Mai 2016)

Moin,
einen Kocher brauchte ich auf meiner kleinen Runde heute nicht. Wobei ein Käffchen unterwegs hätte bestimmt nicht geschadet.




Einer der am frühen Sonntagmorgen noch vollkommen leeren Stadtwälder ....




... und auf den Wällen einer unter anderem auch von den Russischen Streitkräften bis Ende der 40er Jahre noch betriebenen Artillerie Schießanlage. Auch heute noch für etwas gut .




Erfinderisch wie sie damals waren, wurde auf das Geschützrohr eine Karabiner befestigt und im direkten Richten auf Scheiben geschossen . Zu erkennen ist jedoch nicht mehr viel ....






... aber dafür kündigt der bereits blühende Raps den evtl. doch noch kommenden Frühling an.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Mai 2016)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Die gute Postfrau brachte einen Nate, also Stand heute Testfahrt an
> Anhang anzeigen 488944
> Hat schon mehr Grip als der Floater (zumindest der bunte) und das merkt man leider bergauf besonders, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit um fast 1 km/h kleiner und bergab an stellen, wo sonst 44-47 auf der Uhr standen, sind es jetzt knapp unter 40, dafür ist wiederum die Kurvengeschwindigkeit höher, da der Nate weniger spät ins Rutschen gerät.


Der Dillinger sollte deutlich besser laufen ￼
Die Felgen kommen so auf jeden Fall besser zur Geltung


----------



## *Str8RazoR* (1. Mai 2016)

Eine Woche Nordholland sind vorbei und es war 'Fat'


----------



## himbeerquark (1. Mai 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Dillinger sollte deutlich besser laufen


Bestimmt, aber das wird dann der Winter zeigen. Der Dillinger wird ge-spiked und kommt bei den nächsten Minusgraden ans Rad.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. Mai 2016)

So den Samstag auf'm Geisskopf verbracht.
Gab sogar noch Schnee im oberen Drittel der Strecken. Die Fahrrinne war frei und an Schlamm und Wasser hat es nicht gefehlt.

Dümmste Idee meinerseits.....4.0er JJ mitzunehmen. Die Maxxis waren leider noch nicht da trotz frühzeitiger Bestellung.

Ergebnis: Sturz, verzogener Lenker, Hüft- und Schulterprellung auf der letzten Abfahrt. Ohne Protektoren wäre das ganze wohl richtig ins Auge gegangen.
Meine Frau hat mitgemacht und ihre Felge zerdengelt und auf dem Heimweg das ganze mit nem Autounfall garniert.

Aber naja, war insgesamt trotzdem ein geiler Tag!


----------



## Kubotan (1. Mai 2016)

Endlich wieder alles grün.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hilfmernauf (1. Mai 2016)

Heut schon wieder im Aufseßtal gewesen:


Aus diesem Blickwinkel schaut der Nate fast schmal aus:






Vor der Kuchenmühle:






Freund Dirk beim Testride im Leinleitertal:








Ich hab immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht.

Love

Hauke


----------



## blaubaer (1. Mai 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schöne Tour
> 
> Aber sag mal , hast Du Dein Radel da zu heiß gewaschen



klar, alles schnell mal geschrumpft, da fühl ich mich immer sehr klein


----------



## shibby68 (2. Mai 2016)

schöne Bilder hier, vor allem das Singular hats mir angetan


----------



## hw_doc (2. Mai 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war vorletzten Freitag am *Tegeler See*, Berlin (wo ich sehr oft bin)
> Erst gab es ein Tulpenmeer zu bewundern und dann wurde der ICT noch von neugierigem Geflügel umzingelt...
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner ICT, immer wieder!
Der Sattel war ja immer mal wieder Thema - falls Du mal einen stilvollen Brooks ausprobieren möchtest:
Ich habe hier einen nahezu unbenutzen Damensattel (Flyer S) abzugeben. Optisch würde der mit seinen Federn toll zu dem Bike passen. Schreib mir mal eine PM, ich kann das Teil auch mal vermessen für den Vergleich zu Deinem aktuellen Sessel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (2. Mai 2016)

3 mal Frühlingsgefühle...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Mai 2016)

Wir waren auch mal wieder unterwegs... wie es sich gehört am 1. Mai... so ein Fatbike ist ja nicht aufzuhalten... unwegsam ist relativ...


 

 

der Abendsonne entgegen...

 

und rein zufällig eine DH-Strecke auf dem Weg... was ein Spaß!!!


----------



## Deleted 92194 (2. Mai 2016)

schöne Bilder hier, vor allem das Singular hats mir angetan



Ah schön - Burg Hardenstein....


----------



## shadoom (2. Mai 2016)

Am Bodensee blüht es schon richtig gut!






Hoffe zum Wochenende hin kann man sich wieder ohne Regenjacke raus trauen.






Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. Mai 2016)

1. Mai Ausflug

Foto 1: ICT am S-Bhf. Bornholmer Straße / Berlin
Fahrt Bernau mit der Bahn, ab da Radeln zum Liepnitzsee. Schließlich grosse Enttäuschung - fast der ganze See ist weiträumig umzäunt, nur Zugang zum Wasser über das Strandbad mit Eintrittskarte, Fahrräder sollen draussen bleiben. Nö! Also weiter geradelt zum Wandlitzer See, Westseite auch komplett eingezäunt, keinen Bock mehr gehabt, Eisdiele geplündert und zurück mit der Bahn. Dann wieder Fahrt zum Tegeler See - da weiss man was man bekommt, klares Wasser, nette Uferabschnitte.

Foto 2: ICT am Tegeler See, Matte ausgerollt, Brotzeit, gechillt bis zum Sonnenuntergang (Foto 3).


----------



## -zor- (3. Mai 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wir waren auch mal wieder unterwegs... wie es sich gehört am 1. Mai... so ein Fatbike ist ja nicht aufzuhalten... unwegsam ist relativ...
> Anhang anzeigen 489521 Anhang anzeigen 489522
> 
> der Abendsonne entgegen...Anhang anzeigen 489523
> ...



Bild 2 und 3... voll der Hammer 

@fatbikepeg 
na dann muss ich wohl auch mal zum Tegeler See... danke für die Idee


----------



## BigJohn (3. Mai 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wir waren auch mal wieder unterwegs... wie es sich gehört am 1. Mai... so ein Fatbike ist ja nicht aufzuhalten... unwegsam ist relativ...
> Anhang anzeigen 489521 Anhang anzeigen 489522
> 
> der Abendsonne entgegen...Anhang anzeigen 489523
> ...


Mach dich beim zweiten aufs Foto des Tages gefasst


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Mai 2016)

OK, geht aber glaub ich nur, wenn man´s richtig in die Galerie hochlädt, und nicht nur innerhalb des Beitrags. Hiermit geschehen...


----------



## JensXTR (3. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (3. Mai 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> OK, geht aber glaub ich nur, wenn man´s richtig in die Galerie hochlädt, und nicht nur innerhalb des Beitrags. Hiermit geschehen...



ääähm ... samma ... wo kann man da bitte abstimmen?  Ich find's nicht


----------



## skaster (3. Mai 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ääähm ... samma ... wo kann man da bitte abstimmen?  Ich find's nicht


Klick auf das Bild, wenn es geöffnet ist klick auf den Stern. Fertig


----------



## Fatster (3. Mai 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Klick auf das Bild, wenn es geöffnet ist klick auf den Stern. Fertig



.... pssssst ... das bleibt jetzt aber unter uns!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Mai 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mach dich beim zweiten aufs Foto des Tages gefasst


Ich glaub das war jetzt ein Paradebeispiel einer selbsterfüllenden Prophezeiung


----------



## honkori (3. Mai 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> 1. Mai Ausflug
> 
> Foto 1: ICT am S-Bhf. Bornholmer Straße / Berlin
> Fahrt Bernau mit der Bahn, ab da Radeln zum Liepnitzsee. Schließlich grosse Enttäuschung - fast der ganze See ist weiträumig umzäunt, nur Zugang zum Wasser über das Strandbad mit Eintrittskarte, Fahrräder sollen draussen bleiben. Nö! Also weiter geradelt zum Wandlitzer See, Westseite auch komplett eingezäunt, keinen Bock mehr gehabt, Eisdiele geplündert und zurück mit der Bahn. Dann wieder Fahrt zum Tegeler See - da weiss man was man bekommt, klares Wasser, nette Uferabschnitte.
> ...



Na toll, in deiner Heiapopeia Phase hättest ja Nessi wenigstens ein bischen baden lassen können.
Aber neee, dit jrüne Monsta muss uffpassen. 

ciiaooo


----------



## univega 9 (3. Mai 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> .... pssssst ... das bleibt jetzt aber unter uns!


Zu spät........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Mai 2016)

Immer der Sonne entgegen


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Mai 2016)

Riva-Ledrosee-Bocca di Trat-C.Grassi-Riva


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Immer der Sonne entgegen


Da seh ich wieder ein schönes Kalenderbild


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2016)

Auf dem unteren Bild ist auch ein Fatbike zu FINDEN


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Auf dem unteren Bild ist auch ein Fatbike zu FINDEN


Ich finds nicht
Habs doch gesehen


----------



## Knarfifrank (5. Mai 2016)

heute mal keine grobe tour, dafür tolles Panorama..


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Mai 2016)

Frisch repariert und wieder fahrbereit!

[email protected]


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Mai 2016)

Vom Sarcatal kommend haben wir auch Cap. Grassi als Zwischenstopp genutzt und sind dann gerade bei schönstem Wetter noch Ponale und Ledrosee gefahren.
Leider sind die FatFotos zu unscharf.


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Mai 2016)




----------



## Kubotan (5. Mai 2016)

Pausensnack im Tegeler Forst. 


MfG. Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Mai 2016)

Das war aber ne große Pause...

Wir waren noch kurz in Torbole,  Eis essen.


----------



## madone (5. Mai 2016)

Der Winter geht ... das Fatbike bleibt


----------



## danie-dani (5. Mai 2016)

Ein Dude im Rapsfeld...


----------



## fatbikepeg (5. Mai 2016)

Kubotan schrieb:


> Pausensnack im Tegeler Forst.



Hättest ja mal Bescheid sagen können... ich fahre da auch des öfteren rum 
Immer muss ich ganz alleine fatbiken


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Mai 2016)

Ick bin och öfter mal in Berlin, würde mich über Begleitung sehr freuen...


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (6. Mai 2016)

auf der aflenzer bürgeralm (1550m)


----------



## skaster (6. Mai 2016)

So hoch geht es im Ruhrpott natürlich nicht.


----------



## honkori (6. Mai 2016)

Tja...es stand das übliche Drama an -> Himmelfahrt !
Wieso das ein Problem ist ?
Zum richtigen "Power-Bergab-rollern" sind unsere Knochen zu alt, für Bergziegen die letzten paar Muskeln zu schlapp und zum Saufen taugen unsere Mägen auch nicht mehr.
Was bleibt also ?
Richtig, 'ne "kleine" jemütliche Runde im Kreis radeln... 

https://www.strava.com/activities/566637543


Es liegt ca. 3 Minuten zurück -> das/mein Fahrkartenautomatendesaster.
Zu blöd die richtigen Tickets da raus zu angeln, fuhr der Zug natürlich ohne uns ab. Wahrscheinlich hielten nur die dicken Fattys die hinter mir anstehenden Leute davon ab uns auf die Gleise zu schubsen.
...und wenn man dann zwanzig Minuten warten muss -> knipst man eben den Bahnsteig. 






Hehe...es war Vatertag, da darf man doch wohl mal nach der "holden Weiblichkeit" Ausschau halten, umso mehr bei den dicken....Schuhen.






Wir haben gesucht und gesucht, aber die Dame die dem Künstler Modell gestanden hat...war wohl nicht mehr da.






Draisinen, aber wir wollten nur gucken und was essen...






...dummerweise waren wir in Brandenburg und so wurde aus gewünschten Curry mit Salat oder Schnitzel -> ein Potsdamer und 'ne Cola + die mitgebrachten Stullen.
Wat vom Jrill gibt dit ab 16 Uhr !
So viel zum Thema Himmelfahrt und viele Leute sind unterwegs die essen und trinken wollen. 






Sagt was ihr wollt, das alte Hebewerk sieht um Länge besser aus als der "neumodsche Quatsch" 






Kurz danach war das Fatty von 'nem Franzosen zur Testfahrt "entführt", da er seine Kamera + Bike als "Pfand" da ließ...hab ick ihn nicht
jeknipst






ca. 5 km vor Chorin, dort sah es aus als wäre ein Meteorit abgestürzt und über den Boden gekullert.
Ejal für die Fatty war es perfekt und alles fahrbar






Kloster Chorin...endlich






Immer schön konzentriert bleiben und um Gottes Willen bloß keen Jänseblümchen überfahren 






Ihr errinnert euch ?
Brandeburg !
Stullenpause...






Die Schatten werden länger auf den Berlin - Usedom Radweg. Bloß noch um die 40 km bis nach Hause... 







Ein spezieller Gruß und viel Glück auf den Weg, für den Franzosen der sich wohl auf einer zweijährigen Reise nach Petersburg befindet und
ein herzliches Dankeschön an die überaus nette Eisverkäuferin in Biesenthal. Die ihre Öffnungszeiten für uns ausdehnte und uns zuerst abriet das hiesige "Trinkwasser" zu konsumieren und uns dann noch ihre zwei privaten Flaschen Wasser verkaufte...wahrscheinlich haben wir es nur deshalb lebend nach Hause geschafft. 



ciiaooo

ps.In Oderberg sind wir ganz keck einfach nach links abgebogen und haben später eine Kopfsteinpflasterstraße durch den Wald gefunden. Das war ein genial schöner Weg auf und ab durch den Wald, hat die vielleicht auch einen Namen ??
pps.tinipic wollte nicht so richtig, daher die vorschaubildchen


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Mai 2016)

Eisdielenposing mit meiner Tochter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## himbeerquark (6. Mai 2016)

Gestern kleine Runde mit dem kleinen Fahrgast gedreht, wie immer, wenn es etwas rumpelt nach 5min eingepennt


----------



## Bumble (7. Mai 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 490800 

Sogar mit Northshore-Bachüberquerung


----------



## Fatster (7. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 490790 Anhang anzeigen 490791 Anhang anzeigen 490792 Anhang anzeigen 490825 Anhang anzeigen 490826 Anhang anzeigen 490827



... da ist aber jemand schon *mächtig *am trainieren für die Joch's ..  .. oder heißt der Plural "Jöcher"? 

Egal! Hau rein, du Viech!


----------



## Fatster (7. Mai 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 490800
> 
> Sogar mit Northshore-Bachüberquerung



... dann macht der Reiter "plumps"!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. Mai 2016)

Cooles Gefährt! Gibt es da mehr Infos und Bilder? 





himbeerquark schrieb:


> Gestern kleine Runde mit dem kleinen Fahrgast gedreht, wie immer, wenn es etwas rumpelt nach 5min eingepennt
> Anhang anzeigen 490831


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (7. Mai 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Cooles Gefährt! Gibt es da mehr Infos und Bilder?


Ich habe noch 2 Bilder in meiner Galerie, es ist ein Twinny Load Hera (gab's mal recht günstig über die Kleinanzeigen) mit selbst gebastelter Aufnahme fürs Fätte. Ist zum spaßigen cruisen echt gut, weil man den Kleinen im Blick hat und sämtliche Blicke auf sich zieht. 
Und ganz interessant, die sonst so kniepig gucken Rennradfahrer werden dann ganz zutraulich 

Und hier auch ganz brauchbar, da die Rad / Wanderwege breit genug sind. Für ein normales Rad würde ich aber empfehlen, das Dingen als Hänger zu benutzten (geht beides), da es doch schon ganz schön am Rad zerrt, beim Fätten geht es aber und allzu schnell ist man auch nicht unterwegs, so 10-12 km/h je nach Zustand des Weges machen Spaß. Und für die Stadt sicher zu breit um praktikabel zu sein.

Wir nutzen es hauptsächlich um ins nächste Dorf zum Waffelessen, oder dann im Sommer zum Campingplatz Eisessen fahren.


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Mai 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... da ist aber jemand schon *mächtig *am trainieren für die Joch's ..  .. oder heißt der Plural "Jöcher"?
> 
> Egal! Hau rein, du Viech!


Jöcher 

Hab mich doch mit paar Downhillern hochshuttlen lassen im Pickup
auf der Ladefläche mit nacktem Oberkörper, und jeder wollte dann mit dem Dude runter.


----------



## fatbikepeg (7. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> ...auf der Ladefläche mit nacktem Oberkörper...


Gibts da auch Bilder von??


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Mai 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Gibts da auch Bilder von??


Im Forum herrscht ja absolutes Nippelverbot, deshalb verzichte ich lieber auf nackte Tatsachen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. Mai 2016)

Hier hat jemand sein Valentine's Day Geschenk "vergesse", triefnass der Kleine oder halt alles nach vorne gekämmt


----------



## bikebecker (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo 

Mal wieder im Norden 


 
Blick vom Hügel in Richtung Osnabrück. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Mai 2016)

Mit @Optimizer den Gäsbock bestritten


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Mai 2016)

@Fibbs79: ich hab meine Bilder noch gar nicht angeschaut, hatte aber gleich bemerkt, der @Optimizer hat die falsche Start"nummer" drauf


----------



## danie-dani (7. Mai 2016)

Schloß Bieberstein und Milseburg...



 

Burgruine Ebersburg...



 

Stärkung mit Blick auf die Wasserkuppe...



 

Land der offenen Fernen...



 

Verschnaufpause für Bike und Reiter...


----------



## flo_bass (8. Mai 2016)

...gestern Morgen 6.15 Uhr. Bei den letzten paar Runden hab ich nie geschafft die Kamera mitzunehmen, gestern bin ich frh los, zum Sonnenaufgang am Gipfel hat's aber leider wieder mal nicht gereicht.



 

Schönen Muttertag,

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (8. Mai 2016)

Ich bin leider auch erst mit der aufgehenden Sonne gestartet 


 

 



Schönen Sonntag / Muttertag


----------



## waldi28 (8. Mai 2016)

Da die Kinder am Brückentag in die Schule mussten, konnten wir eine ausgedehnte Tour durchs Müllertal machen.
Direkt am Anfang stand der berüchtigte Römerweg nach Berdorf auf dem Programm. Steil, mit extrem rutschigem Kopfsteinpflaster.






Mit meinem Enduro hab ich es bisher noch nicht geschafft durchzufahren. Musste immer die letzten paar hundert Meter schieben. Entweder ging das Vorderad hoch, oder das Hinterrad hatte keinen Grip mehr. Mit dem Dicken ging es jetzt ohne Probleme.






Und für die Abfahrten haben sich die insgesamt 1000 mühsam erarbeiteten Höhenmeter gelohnt.


----------



## Knarfifrank (8. Mai 2016)

kleine Abendrunde bevor der Alltag morgen wieder losgeht...


----------



## drahdiwaberl (8. Mai 2016)

Mit meinem neuen Farley unterwegs


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Mai 2016)

Heute hat die Jugend den Flowtrail in Stromberg gerockt... Und dabei noch ein bislang schmal bereiftes Kind von der fetten Lehre überzeugt  Mit @Marcy666. Das erste Kinderfatbike-Treffen kann langsam steigen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Mai 2016)

Schaut nach richtig viel Spaß aus 
Und gut schlafen wird er sicherlich auch 

Und welches wird jetzt Foto des Tages? 

Noch 3 Jahre dann ist mein Junior auch groß genug


----------



## Pitcube (8. Mai 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heute hat die Jugend den Flowtrail in Stromberg gerockt... Und dabei noch ein bislang schmal bereiftes Kind von der fetten Lehre überzeugt  Mit @Marcy666. Das erste Kinderfatbike-Treffen kann langsam steigen...



Ist das der Übungsparcour vom Flowtrail ?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Marcy666 (8. Mai 2016)

Bild 1 und 5 sind vom Wildhog, die anderen sind am Übungsplatz / Pumptrack aufgenommen ...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Mai 2016)

Wir waren über das Wochenende auch wieder 120km unterwegs 





Grüße Greta und Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Mai 2016)

Krass,Franky!
Sieht bald aus,wie Kanada!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Mai 2016)

Oh ja. Der Blick ist dort erst seit einem Windbruch so toll.


----------



## cherokee190 (9. Mai 2016)

Morgenrunde bei schon recht sommerlichen Temperaturen und dabei wieder mit dem Mooni im Pfadfindermodus unterwegs ... 



 

Jedoch fand die Entdeckertour in Form einer defekten Kette ein jehes Ende  .



 

Obwohl fast neu und Mangels Ersatz, hieß es nun Ausschau halten nach einem alternativen Transportmittel ...



 

Aber zum Glück ging es fast nur Berg runter und rechts auf dem Parkplatz hatte ich das Auto stehen.


----------



## Riffer (9. Mai 2016)

Ja, das Thema hatte ich letztes Wochenende mit dem schmalbereiften Roscoe auch nach einem Schaltaugenbruch - Laufrad-style zur Schnellbahn...


----------



## RoDeBo (9. Mai 2016)

Fatbike und Rapsfeld - ein Topos!


----------



## cube911 (9. Mai 2016)

coole farb-combi der rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2016)




----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 491918 Anhang anzeigen 491917 Anhang anzeigen 491916



Hi Chris

Bist Du auch einer aus der Münchner Gegend , die sich fast jedes Wochenende in der Gardasee-Gegend rumtreiben


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Bist Du auch einer aus der Münchner Gegend , die sich fast jedes Wochenende in der Gardasee-Gegend rumtreiben


Hallo Jürgen,
Nein bin ich nicht ,wir sind noch am trainieren für die Jöcher
Aktuell noch im Urlaub


----------



## Fatster (10. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> Nein bin ich nicht ,wir sind noch am trainieren für die Jöcher
> Aktuell noch im Urlaub



Mit dem "richtigen Radl" hättest Du aber einen deutlich größeren Trainingseffekt erzielen können als mit diesem ultraleichten Tupperbomber


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Mit dem "richtigen Radl" hättest Du aber einen deutlich größeren Trainingseffekt erzielen können als mit diesem ultraleichten Tupperbomber



Meine Tupperschüssel wiegt mit ohne Federgabel auch 13,7kg


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Meine Tupperschüssel wiegt mit ohne Federgabel auch 13,7kg


Schönen Urlaub noch 
Wir fahren erst am Samstag los nach Finale


----------



## kpsch (10. Mai 2016)

Von Donnerstag bis Samstag 3 Tage Jurasteig


----------



## shadoom (12. Mai 2016)

Wir waren am Wochenende auch wieder im Bodenseehinterland unterwegs.
Diesmal aber mit Gepäck, daher ging es nicht ganz so sportlich zur Sache


----------



## skaster (12. Mai 2016)

Leider ist das Wetter ja für heute nicht mehr so gut angesagt gewesen, da habe ich lieber ein Dach über dem Kopf gehabt.



 

So kann das schlechte Wetter ruhig bleiben.


----------



## shibby68 (13. Mai 2016)

Fatbiken bedeutet für mich einfach nur noch Anspannung und Stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NattyJan (13. Mai 2016)

Heute ging es mit den Tusker zur Arbeit um von da aus direkt in den Wald zu fahren.


----------



## bikebecker (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo 
Wir sind auf den Wittekind, Cherusker, und Hermannsweg unterwegs gewesen. 


Ich bitte das dünn bereifte MTB auf den Bildern zu entschuldigen.




Der hat wohl noch nie ein Fatbike gesehen. 


 


 
￼

 Über der Porta Westfalica


 Vom Wiehengebirge zum Teutoburger Wald ein Stück an der Weser entlang.



Hermann und Hermine 




Bergauf haben wir den Weicheiweg genommen.
￼

 Am Horizont das Wiehengebirge. 


 
4Tage,  320Km, 5500Hm,  für mich ist das Fatbike ist voll Touren tauglich.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## dukestah (13. Mai 2016)

bevor ich wieder in andere unterforen verwiesen werde, hier mal wieder was dickes 
stoneman miriquidi, 2 tagestour


----------



## univega 9 (14. Mai 2016)




----------



## DrachenDingsda (14. Mai 2016)




----------



## RBStratos (14. Mai 2016)

Fatbiking der Mosel


----------



## blaubaer (15. Mai 2016)

war eine runde Schwimmen gestern...


----------



## 6ix-pack (15. Mai 2016)

FAT mit dem Nachwuchs im Unterholz in OWL 



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## F7 Uli (15. Mai 2016)

Kurzer Wochenendausflug an den Strand von Kühlungsborn )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (15. Mai 2016)

kleiner Ausflug an den schwarzen Grat bei Isny - Hagel, Regen und 4 Grad ... Radl passt ganz gut dazu


----------



## cherokee190 (15. Mai 2016)

Strand wäre heute früh auch eine Option gewesen, aber die sich nähernde Regenfront ließen ein paar Blätter übern Kopf erstrebenswerter erscheinen .



 


Zeigte sich dann auch bald, wie richtig die Entscheidung war und einer gemütlichen singlespeed Runde stand nun nichts im Wege.



 



Später kam sogar noch etwas die Sonne heraus .


----------



## RoDeBo (16. Mai 2016)

...hinter (bzw. eher vor) den sieben Bergen bei den sieben Zwergen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Mai 2016)

Was für ein schönes Pfingstwochenende:





Rest der (vielen) Bilder kommt noch .....


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Was für ein schönes Pfingstwochenende:



Ich glaub ich zieh um, bei uns hatts fast nur gepisst und eiskalt isses auch


----------



## madone (16. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Was für ein schönes Pfingstwochenende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön ... in der Gruppe macht es doch immer am meisten Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Mai 2016)

Diese Ähnlichkeit! ​


----------



## hw_doc (16. Mai 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich zieh um, bei uns hatts fast nur gepisst und eiskalt isses auch



Ja, hier auch!  

Da sich das aber angekündigt hatte, hab ich die schönen Tage zuvor genutzt und nach den Harburger Bergen den Harz von seiner allerbesten Seite erlebt.
Die Bilder sind zwischen Bad Harzburg, dem Brocken und Ilsenburg (Tag 1) und auf dem Weg von Bad Harzburg nach Osterode (Tag 2) entstanden: insgesamt zwei Tage mit rund 3.400 hm auf 140 km.

Für Tag 1 hatte ich mir vorgenommen, möglichst viele Wege zu fahren, die ich noch nicht kannte. Hat auch gut geklappt, herausgekommen sind ein paar Marker auf dem GPS, die ich gerne wieder anfahren werde (wenn auch einiges n. M. aus anderer Richtung kommend).






Dass eine namentlich genannte Straße wegen Brückenarbeiten gesperrt war, war zuvor einem Schild zu entnehmen - offenbar war aber nicht nur für mich nicht eindeutig, dass es diese war. Gibt halt keine Straßenschilder in der Ecke... Ich hatte trotzdem den "Bremer Weg" rechts neben dem Bach für die Auffahrt genutzt:




Überwiegend fahrbar, aber nächstes Mal lieber doch mit dem Hang, als gegen an.
Kurz zuvor riss der Harz übrigens den 2. Minion an sich. Wer auf dem Bremer Weg einen findet...  











Eigentlich wollte ich da ja überhaupt nicht hin, aber als mich ein Weg an der Brockenstraße ausspuckte, konnte ich doch nicht anders:









Dort oben gab es neben der tollen Sicht ne leckere Bratwurst zur Belohnung.

Und die Abfahrt über den Plattenweg:















Wie man sieht, war auf dem Weg ziemlich wenig los - gut so!
Nach 2/3 passierte ich einen gestürzten und damit stark lädierten Biker und eine harsche Dame von der Forstverwaltung (o. ä.) - es wirkte für mich so, als wäre er (bergab) ihrem berauf fahrenden Auto ausgewichen.  
Mir wurde versichert, dass man keine Hilfe benötigt... Hoffentlich hat es ihn nicht zu schlimm erwischt...

Kurz geschüttelt, noch mal nach der Substanz der geschundenen Bremsbeläge geschaut und ab in den Wald gen Ilsenburg:










Dort gab es in einem schönen Innenhof ein leckeres Eis und ein Pflaster für das Farley:




Der Stützen-Zug sitzt etwas stramm und bevor er einschneidet...  B)






Von den Wiesen vor Ilsenburg führt ein schöner Trail Richtung Bad Harzburg - nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, aber sehr angenehm zu fahren.

Tag 2 - Abreise mit Gepäck:





Bei Schulenburg bemerkte ich dann, dass ich ein Loch im nagelneuen Snakeskin-Jim hatte, aus dem die Luft langsam aber deutlich entwich:




Natürlich mitten auf der Lauffläche zwischen den Stollen - da hilft auch die verstärkte Seitenwand herzlich wenig.  
"Weiterfahren", um die Milch zu verteilen brachte nichts, auch "auf der Stelle ruhen lassen" sorgte nicht dafür, dass die Milch abdichtete. Letztlich versuchte ich es dann mit Vulkanisierungsmittel von meinem Flickzeug - auch ausreichend Trocknungszeit machten die Decke nicht fahrtauglich.
Also schob ich ein Stück den Hang hinauf und landete zufälliger Weise im Racepark Schulenburg:




Die Jungs dort hatten neben einer kalten Cola, Steak vom Grill (war leider noch vom Frühstück satt) auch eine Standpumpe.
Mit der war der Ersatzschlauch (Schwalbe 13F) schnell aufgepumpt und ich nach insgesamt 1,5 h für die Aktion wieder auf der Reise - nächstes Ziel: Clausthal-Zellerfeld mit seinen schönen Teichen nebst Trails ringsherum.








































Komischer Vogel fürs Freiherumlaufen - wirkte nicht gerade einheimisch...






Kurz vor Osterode hat das Farley noch ein Bad genommen:





Abreise mit McFlurry und der Bahn:





Zwei Helferlein will ich nicht mehr missen:
1. Ersatzschlauch
2. Swiss Trailbell:




Wurde an anderer Stelle schon mal vorgestellt - hatte die Tage keine einzige negative Reaktion auf das Gebimmel - hat man sich selbst einmal dran gewöhnt, ist man deutlich stressfreier unterwegs, da man "voll automatisch" von Wanderern und anderen Bikern wahrgenommen wird. Der Ton der Glocke scheint durchweg eine positive Assoziation bei den Leuten auszulösen (Schafe...) - in jedem Fall positiver, als das Sägen vom Hope-Freilauf ("Da ist doch sicherlich ein Motor drin!").
(Den Klöppel kann man natürlich auch einfach feststellen.)

So - bin gespannt, ob Reifenhändler #3 meine Decke morgen kuriert hat!  B)


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2016)

Ein Deutscher Post Vogel 

G.


----------



## danie-dani (16. Mai 2016)

Ein bissl Frühsport getrieben...



 

Leider nicht weit gekommen, Mega fiesen Kettenklemmer...



 

Naja, dann gab es halt bissl Pflege fürs Bike...


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> 2. Swiss Trailbell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toller Bericht, wahnsinns Gegend aber das gebimmel würd mir ja tierisch auf den Sack gehen 

Wegen dem Reifen: Von innen nen extrafetten TipTop Flicken rein und gut is


----------



## Fatster (16. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Was für ein schönes Pfingstwochenende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah, was für ein geiler Gerät!


----------



## Fatster (16. Mai 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Toller Bericht, wahnsinns Gegend aber das gebimmel würd mir ja tierisch auf den Sack gehen
> ...



Der @Fibbs79 hat auch so seine, die bimmelt echt obernervig


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Mai 2016)

Ich musste doch Nachts die Bären damit vertreiben...... 

..... oder war ich für Mäuse und Spinnen zuständig 

Bericht für die "Unwissenden"  folgt in Kürze


----------



## Fatster (16. Mai 2016)

29,3 kg (incl. Swiss Trail Bell) 






Als ich die Mitfahrer gesehen hab beschlich mich das Gefühl, ich könnte _vielleicht _doch *etwas* zu viel mitgenommen haben  





... to be continued ...


----------



## Bioantrieb (16. Mai 2016)

Finde ich gar nicht, an der Gabel wäre ja sogar noch Platz für 2 weitere Flaschen... 

Sonst super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (17. Mai 2016)

.. auf jeden Fall hatte *ich* das gewichtsverteilungsmäßig mit Abstand am Besten austarierte Bike 




Jo ... und was soll ich sagen: *JJ 4.0 * ... ich will jetzt nix zum Pannenschutz als solches sagen, aber diese Reifen saßen dermaßen stramm, die haben nicht nur zwei überaus massive Reifenheber sondern auch vier Mann fast ne halbe Stunde beschäftigt, bis die Dinger runter und dann vor allem endlich mal wieder *drauf* waren 




.. und während wir so vor uns hin montierten - und fluchten - und aufpumpten - und fluchten - und fluchten - kamen die ersten französischen Amazonen im Galopp an uns vorbei geritten. Fand da doch tatsächlich ein Pferde-Cross-Country genau auf *unserer* Fatbike-Tour statt ... man, man, man, nicht auszudenken, was da alles *hätte* passieren können , wenn wir nicht hätten montieren müssen  ... vielen Dank, Schwalbe! 




OK, nachdem die Testosteronausschüttung dann wieder auf ein normales Maß zurückgefahren und das Blut nach einigen (vielen) Höhenmetern wieder dort war, wo es hin gehörte  (Hallo!!  Ich meinte die _Oberschenkel_ )  war es Zeit für eine kleine Stärkung.
Also die edlen Rösser in Gottvertrauen einfach sich selbst überlassen (dass *meins* geklaut werden würde, hielt ich irgendwie für unwahrscheinlich ) ...





... und dann hieß es erst mal *klettern! * 



 



Ker, ker, ker, da muss "man" Kopf und Kragen riskieren nur um *endlich mal *in 'ne geräucherte Cabanossi beißen zu dürfen 




Und nachdem wir frisch gestärkt endlich mal wieder nen wirklich geilen Trail runtergeballert (ok, ich eher: "runtergeschlichen" - hatte Angst um meine Sattelstütze ) waren, ratet mal, wer hier seine *zweite* Panne hatte?    Genau! Der Herr Guide mit seinen *JJ 4.0*   ... dieses Mal war's keine Dorne, dieses Mal ist er wohl irgendwo über ne Schlange gefahren, die ihm dann im Todeskampf noch eben mal schnell in den Reifen gebissen hat. Aber egal wie und was, es war dieselbe Plackerei wie anderthalb Stunden vorher auch und beschäftigte wieder mal (eigentlich) alle ...  ... naja, einer musste ja auch die Bilder machen 





Dann war's für den Guide Zeit, den Plattfuß-Frust an einem guten Stück frischem Ziegenkäse auszulassen   ... ich hab so lange einen Australian Shepperd beschäftigt indem ich ihn immer wieder und wieder und wieder und ... is klaa, ne? ... sein Plastikhuhn apportieren ließ und zeitgleich mit der anderen Hand den etwas übergewichtigen Hofhund gestreichelt hab. Man, echt, wieso konnte *ich* nicht den Käse kaufen gehen?   Wenn ich das Bild so anguck, dann frag ich mich allerdings gerade, was @Fibbs79 da eigentlich macht; hätte *der *mir nicht wenigstens *einen *Hund abnehmen können? 




Stunden später!
Während der Ziegenkäse im Rucksack von Guide Steffen sein volles Aroma entfaltete, dachte ich mir, lass uns das "Such das Fatbike"-Spiel spielen





Der vierte im Bunde, "Steffen" Nr. 2, zeigte mir währenddessen vom höchsten Punkt der Burg Nr. 9 - oder war das schon 14? - an, dass er gerade eben bereits den zweiten Touri von der Burg gestoßen hat ...  ... "_armes Kind_", dachte ich noch, "_geh nicht weiter!_"
OK, ich hätte das Kind ja warnen können, wollte aber andererseits Steffen Nr. 2 auch nicht seinen Spaß verderben 





Aber irgendwie hatte ich so ein komisches Gefühl und ich dachte, ich geh mal besser wieder zurück zu meinem Rad und tu so, als würd ich da einfach nicht dazu gehören. Schließlich kannte ich die französischen Gesetze jetzt auch nicht sooo gut und wußte nicht ob das vielleicht verboten sein könnte, Leute von Burgen zu stoßen 





Als Steffen Nr. 2 auf "Leute schubsen" keinen Bock mehr hatte, fuhren wir weiter und dann kam ein kurzer, irgendwie beklemmender Moment.




Über *diesen* Moment möchte ich mich jetzt hingegen nicht weiter auslassen - ich sag nur: Das war das Stilfserjoch der Fatbike-Schieber ... ich darf an dieser Stelle vielleicht nochmal an meinen 29,3 kg Bock erinnern   




Und all das *wofür?  *Damit die Herren Steffen's bisschen klettern konnten  ... wäre meine Fuchsschwanz-Säge schneller griffbereit gewesen, ich denke, ich hätte ihnen den "Rückweg" nach unten _etwas_ erschwert ... ich gestehe, ich war am Überlegen! 





Und wenn ich mich nicht gänzlich täusche, dann hätte @Fibbs79 mir nach dieser verfi***** Kehren-Schiebe-Stoß-und-Trage-Orgie in diesem Moment hundertpro beim Sägen geholfen 





... to be continued ...


----------



## madmike85 (17. Mai 2016)

Scheint als hätte ich einiges verpasst 


Okay, von Plattfüßen, Schlangenbissen und Schiebepassagen abgesehen


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Mai 2016)

Sehr schön geschrieben @Fatster 

Ich geb dann auch noch ein bisschen meinen Senf dazu ab 

Fast pünktlich um 10Uhr ging es los zur Tour de France (Elsass).
Nachdem wir gleich zu Beginn die höchste Burg der Pfalz (und der Tour) unter die Stollen genommen hatten, konnte es Höhenmetertechnisch nur noch gemütlicher werden 

Von hier oben sieht man sogar die Erdkrümmung:




Da keiner von der noch bevorstehenden Schieberei wusste, ging es frohen Mutes weiter, nun auf der französischen Seite.
Unschwer zu Erkennen an folgendem Hinweisschild:




Wer nicht hören will, oder lesen kann, muss eben fühlen, bzw. sein Rad tragen: 




Der Trail war bis auf die quer- und längs liegenden Bäume jedoch echt genial, und schreit nach einer erneuten Befahrung 

Natürlich gab es auch Trails ohne Blockaden:




Des Weiteren gab es sogar Trails mit Slickrockeinlagen




Etwas von der ursprünglich geplanten (oder nicht geplanten) Tour ging es weiter zum Zigeunerfelsen. Die bereits in die  Jahre gekommene Holztreppe einmal hochgeklettert, hieß es oben Nahrung zu sich zu nehmen 




Nun ging es *fast* rasant nach Obersteinbach, wenn da nicht die JJ´s wären 
Vorbei an der (Ziegen)käserei ging es einen sehr schönen Trail hoch zur Ruine Schoeneck:








Eine wirklich imposante Burg, mit keinerlei Geländer oder sonstigen Absturzsicherungen 
Ein Bauarbeiter erzählte uns von Jugendlichen die auf den losen Steinen des Mauerwerkes rumturnen. 

Nachdem ein Bunker der Maginot-Linie untersucht wurde, ging es weiter auf der Burgenrunde. Nächstes Ziel die Ruine Rothenburg. Und dann war er auf einmal da ......

..... dieser Drecksanstieg:




Wie gerne wäre ich diesen Serpentinentrail mit gefühlten 101 Kehren von oben nach unten gefahren. Aber NEIN: es musste ja nach oben geschoben werden. 
Großen Respekt an @Fatster der sein 0,0293 Tonnen-Gefährt da hoch gedrückt hat 

Oben angekommen gab es "nur" eine kleine Ruine zu sehen, und so wurde die Fahrt weiter fortgesetzt um unser eigentliches Ziel, die Ruine Falkenstein, zu erreichen.
Da keiner von uns wusste was für ein Schlafplatz uns erwartete, war die Ruine nach einem weiteren steilen Anstieg, ein wahrer Glücksgriff:



Inklusive regenfestem Schlafplatz 




Nachdem etwas Holz eingesammelt war, konnte endlich gegrillt werden:







Wenn es noch ein  dazu gegeben hätte, .....  

Der perfekte Schlafplatz war auch schnell eingerichtet.
Somit musste nur noch geklärt werden, wer für die Abwehr von Mäusen, Bären, Wildschweinen und Spinnen zuständig war.
Hätte sich nur mal jemand für die Abwehr von nächtlichen Holzmachern engagiert  

Nachdem es nachts etwas geregnet hatte, konnte nun bei schönem (trockenem) Wetter die Rückreise angetreten werden.

Noch etwas frisch heute morgen:




Zunächst einmal warm rollen 




Die Rückreise ist schnell erzählt 
Auf zumeist flachen Etappen, einen kleinen Abstecher zur Ruine Lützelhardt:




Mit mächtigem Gemäuer on the Top:




... ging es zum Abschluss noch einmal hoch hinauf zum Gimbelhof.
Hier gab es zum Abschluss der France-Burgen-Runde, wie kann es auch anders sein: Cordon-Bleu mit Pommes und Salat.
Bilder hab ich hiervon keine gemacht. @Fatster: Übernehmen sie 

Ich bin echt begeistert von meinem ersten Overnighter (per Bike). Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht mein Letzter sein! Zusammen mit den beiden Steffen´s und Rainer war dies mehr als eine geniale Tour. Die Strapazen vom Drecksanstieg hab ich inzwischen längst wieder vergessen (meine Beine noch nicht so richtig)  Was bleibt ist eine sehr schöne Erinnerung mit tollen Jungs in einer superschönen Umgebung


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Mai 2016)

Sauber Jungs, ganz ohne Bier, Respekt
Mit dem Wetter hattet Ihr wirklich Glück.
@Fatster : Dein Radl schaut bepackt echt geil aus. So muss Fatbiking


----------



## Fatster (17. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Fatster: Übernehmen sie



 ... na klar, einen hab ich noch:

Hier "der perfekte Schlafplatz":





Und von drinnen nach draußen:




Und wer zum Teufel braucht schon ein "Navi"? Der ganze Wald ist doch voll von "blauen Dreiecken" oder "gelben Balken" ...  ... ja nee, is klaa!?  Die gute alte Landkarte war ständiger Begleiter und perfekter Ratgeber.





Doch am Ende, Mario hat's erwähnt", war's einfach ne coole Zeit mit drei überaus entspannten Gesellen 
Das soll's dann jetzt auch gewesen, Mahlzeit!


----------



## Fatster (17. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sauber Jungs, ganz ohne Bier, Respekt
> Mit dem Wetter hattet Ihr wirklich Glück.
> @Fatster : Dein Radl schaut bepackt echt geil aus. So muss Fatbiking



Jo, bassd scho! Fat*biking* war ja auch kein Problem nicht, oba des  Fatbike*pushing bzw. -carrying*, mei, des winnschd ma se ned a zwoats Moi! 

edit:
Ich hatte zwar kein BIER dabei, aber ein kleines Fläschchen Zinfandel ... saulecker ... wennsd nix onners host!


----------



## rsu (18. Mai 2016)

Start an den Gardasee


----------



## Hilfmernauf (18. Mai 2016)

Feierabendrunde auf den Erlanger Berg mit Blick auf`s Walberla:







Und hier kurz vor der Einfahrt ins kleine Paradies:







Love

Hauke


----------



## madone (18. Mai 2016)

Einmal rund um Deutschlands höchsten Berg ... genannt Wettersteinrunde
Einrollen Richtung Hochtörlehütte



Am Eibsee



Wichtiger Hinweis



Teilweise lag oben sogar noch Schnee ... Ehrwalder Alm



Verdienter Nachschub



Gipfeltreffen verpasst ... zum Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Mai 2016)

Wenn das 2.Bild mal nicht ein hammer Kalenderbild ist


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Mai 2016)

Coole Bilder, bin auch erst dort gewesen, mit etwas mehr Schnee.



 

 
Das war auf dem Weg zur Thoerlehuette, unten am Eibsee sah es so aus:


 

 

Schee wars...


----------



## G-Stylez (18. Mai 2016)

Hatte auch mal wieder die cam dabei..


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Mai 2016)

G-Stylez schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal wieder die cam dabei..



Was hast du da nur angerichtet?


----------



## G-Stylez (18. Mai 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Was hast du da nur angerichtet?



 *ups*


----------



## DrachenDingsda (19. Mai 2016)

Kleine Quellenrunde Ederquelle und Siegquelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (19. Mai 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Coole Bilder, bin auch erst dort gewesen, mit etwas mehr Schnee.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 494808 Anhang anzeigen 494809
> Das war auf dem Weg zur Thoerlehuette, unten am Eibsee sah es so aus:
> ...


Bin noch nie um den Eibsee rum gefahren ... wird nachgeholt


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Mai 2016)

Ja, lohnt sich, ist allerdings bei bombenwetter sehr voll, sollte man dann eher früh fahren.


----------



## wtb_rider (19. Mai 2016)

n bissle Harz zu Pfingsten











leider nur n Handy dabei gehabt.
war trotzdem schön.
Gruss Kay


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Mai 2016)

Bodetal?


----------



## BigJohn (21. Mai 2016)

"Höhenluft"-Brunch bei absolutem Traumwetter


----------



## Starcraft (21. Mai 2016)

Hey,

Bin eigentlich mehr von der Fully-Sorte. Nun habe ich mich allerdings etwas anfixen lassen und bin sehr an Fatbikes interessiert. Bin nun eigentlich recht auf specialized fatboy oder trek farley versteift. Hat da wer Erfahrungen, vielleicht auch als ex-fully-Fahrer? Ich will tourentauglich unterwegs sein und recht aufrecht fahren. Einfach die Natur genießen, kein Stress. 

Vllt hat jemand ein paar Worte zu dem Thema für mich? Ich scheue mich ein wenig, da ich echt seit Ewigkeiten auf fullys unterwegs bin.

Liebe Grüße, 

Fabi


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Mai 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> "Höhenluft"-Brunch bei absolutem Traumwetter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 495613



Wie hast du es denn geschafft das der Tusker zum Foto so schön alleine steht und nebenan drängeln sich die Leute


----------



## fatbikepeg (21. Mai 2016)

Ich war zu Pfingsten bei meinen Eltern in Elmenhorst (an der Ostsee, 3km westlich von Warnemünde)...


----------



## rsu (21. Mai 2016)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Vllt hat jemand ein paar Worte zu dem Thema für mich? Ich scheue mich ein wenig, da ich echt seit Ewigkeiten auf fullys unterwegs bin.



Hey, schau mal im zweiten Fred "Kaufberatung" hier in diesem Unterforum, da kann Dir sicher geholfen werden. War selber jahrelang mit min 160mm FW unterwegs und schätze das Fatty sehr je nach Einsatzzweck.

So, jetzt wieder zum Thema. Unterwegs am Gardasee...


----------



## BigJohn (21. Mai 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Wie hast du es denn geschafft das der Tusker zum Foto so schön alleine steht und nebenan drängeln sich die Leute


Das war ne Führung. Von dort sieht man die Kaskaden so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Mai 2016)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Mai 2016)




----------



## RoDeBo (22. Mai 2016)

...dank Handy (?) leider etwas verwackelt...











auf dem Altar der Natur!




...und zum Abschluß noch etwas die Promenade verschönert...


----------



## Starcraft (22. Mai 2016)

rsu schrieb:


> Hey, schau mal im zweiten Fred "Kaufberatung" hier in diesem Unterforum, da kann Dir sicher geholfen werden. War selber jahrelang mit min 160mm FW unterwegs und schätze das Fatty sehr je nach Einsatzzweck.
> 
> So, jetzt wieder zum Thema. Unterwegs am Gardasee...Anhang anzeigen 495735



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort und geiles bike  ich schau auf jedenfall mal rein.


----------



## himbeerquark (22. Mai 2016)

Ein Fat im Kornfeld kurz vor dem Regen.


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (22. Mai 2016)

Heute eine Fattehunderunde gefahren.


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe der Passagier trägt auch Helm und Brille während der Fahrt.  
Sehr cool...


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (22. Mai 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Passagier trägt auch Helm und Brille während der Fahrt.
> Sehr cool...


Helm nein, Brille wirft er gleich von der Nase dafür ist er angeschnallt


----------



## NattyJan (23. Mai 2016)

Waren die letzten Tage mit den Tuskers im Harz unterwegs. Unglaublich wieviel Spaß so ein Fatbike macht, egal ob Wurzeltrail, Steinfelder ( macht sogar Berghoch noch mehr Spaß ) oder Bikepark. 

Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie. 
Bless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (23. Mai 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2010900]
	
[/URL]

In Norddeutschland wird der Wald bald knapp...Hauptsache die Hippster haben schön warmen Popo am Kamin


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2016)

Hier auch mal wieder ein paar Impressionen von meinem Wochenende


----------



## 1817 (24. Mai 2016)

auch wieder mit dem Fat unterwegs, mal zum einfahren in Wien!









und mit Dirndln.


----------



## rsu (24. Mai 2016)

Nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Gardasee. Das Fatbike macht sich erstaunlich gut bei dem Gelände vor Ort. Bin aber sicher langsamer unterwegs im Vergleich zum Fully, macht mir aber nix. Loser Schotter fährt sich wie auf Schienen, nur wenn es richtig grob wird "schwimmt" man mehr oder weniger genauso wie mit 2.5er DH Reifen.

Vor der obligatorischen Eisdiele nach der Tour wird man dann zur Attraktion so dass es schon unangenehm ist

 

 ...


----------



## kpsch (25. Mai 2016)

Letzten Sonntag in den Bergen.


----------



## 1817 (25. Mai 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-257#post-13815184
bei dem Bild mit den 5 Herren in blau, hätte unser FPÖ beim Wahlkampf Freude gehabt! Ha,ha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (25. Mai 2016)

1817 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-257#post-13815184
> bei dem Bild mit den 5 Herren in blau, hätte unser FPÖ beim Wahlkampf Freude gehabt! Ha,ha!



Doch die meisten sind erleichtert das Van der Bellen gewonnen hat und Bundespräsident ist!


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Mai 2016)

Frühstück stand heute auf dem Plan:

Vorbei an (meinem)  Haus am See:




Ein Schelm wer etwas Böses dabei denkt 




Frühstück kochen:




Bissel Techniktraining auf dem Rückweg:





.... Zeit für Mittagessen ....


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2016)

Lieber Fibbs Frühstück steht bei mir eigentlich immer aufn Plan


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Lieber Fibbs Frühstück steht bei mir eigentlich immer aufn Plan
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 496801



*Outdoor*frühstück hätte besser gepasst 
Wenn ich dein Bild so sehe..... wo sind die Weißwürste? 

Memo an mich: Weißwurst einkaufen


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2016)

Lass gut sein ich schick Dir welche


----------



## gnss (25. Mai 2016)

Das "Frühstück" ist bäh, der Rest passt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Mai 2016)

In deinem Haus gibt es aber bestimmt oft nasse Füße bei dem Wetter im Augenblick 

Und pass beim FTT blos gut auf dich auf


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2016)

sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Mai 2016)

rsu schrieb:


> Das Fatbike macht sich erstaunlich gut bei dem Gelände vor Ort.



he was ist passiert, die Wildsäue alle in Rente?!  schönene Urlaub noch....


----------



## rsu (25. Mai 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> he was ist passiert, die Wildsäue alle in Rente?!  schönene Urlaub noch....



Danke. Sicher nicht (Rente), aber das Fatty eignet sich einfach besser den Nachwuchs bergauf zu schieben Ausserdem isses mal was anderes und technischer Uphill macht so richtig Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Mai 2016)

2 meiner Bilder haben es in den Pool (Pool im Pool)  geschafft.  
Würde mich über Sternchen sehr freuen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

Muschias Gracias


----------



## skaster (26. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 2 meiner Bilder haben es in den Pool (Pool im Pool)  geschafft.
> Würde mich über Sternchen sehr freuen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
> ...


Klick
Klick


----------



## Peng999 (26. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 2 meiner Bilder haben es in den Pool (Pool im Pool)  geschafft.
> Würde mich über Sternchen sehr freuen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
> ...


Done


----------



## -zor- (26. Mai 2016)




----------



## Knarfifrank (26. Mai 2016)

die DICKEN unter sich...volle Begeisterung!


----------



## nordstadt (26. Mai 2016)

Heute mal früh aufgestanden um ne Runde durch die Wahner Heide und den Ho-Chi-Minh zu drehen:




Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Mai 2016)

Sieht ja mal nach richtigem Fatbike-Gelände aus


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 497176

Geile Hütte 

Und der Omi scheint dein Bike zu gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2016)

Die Oma ist die Chefin. Ja mit einen Fatbike kann man gut anbandeln


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Mai 2016)

Es fährt kein Zug nach nirgendwo ....


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 2 meiner Bilder haben es in den Pool (Pool im Pool)  geschafft.
> Würde mich über Sternchen sehr freuen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
> ...


Schaut gut aus. Dein wievieltes Bild des Tages wird es?


----------



## zoomer (26. Mai 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Und der Omi scheint dein Bike zu gefallen



Ich denke eher die steht auf den Christian.
Der hat sie wahrscheinlich mit seinem Schmäh eingewickelt und war der Erste
der sich selbst bedienen durfte - ohne zahlen zu müssen ....


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich denke eher die steht auf den Christian.
> Der hat sie wahrscheinlich mit seinem Schmäh eingewickelt und war der Erste
> der sich selbst bedienen durfte - ohne zahlen zu müssen ....



Man muss halt gut jodeln und plattln kenna


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die Oma ist die ChefJa mit einen Fatbike kann man gut anbandeln



Wo gibt es denn diesen leckeren hausgemachten Kuchen und das freundliche Gesicht dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (27. Mai 2016)

Heute in perfektem Fatbike Gelaende am Gardasee unterwegs gewesen. Nur bei  gaaanz engen Stellen habe ich dann doch bevorzugt den Rahmen zu schonen. Im feinen losen Schotter faehrt es sich wie auf Schienen Man sieht vereinzelt E-Fatties aber das wars. 

Auf der Faehre von Limone nach Torbole bekam dann einer Angst um sein 601 LV als sich mein Dude vorsichtig dagegen lehnte. Ein "verstaubtes" Dude vom Berg gegen ein blitzendes 601er von der Eisdiele geht auch nicht.  Er war sicher nur neidisch dass die ganz Aufmerksamkeit dem Dude galt und nicht mehr dem 601er Haette gerne Aufmerksamkeit abgegeben...


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Mai 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn diesen leckeren hausgemachten Kuchen und das freundliche Gesicht dazu?


Im Längental unterhalb der Benediktenwand. Die Kuchen sind selbstgemacht und sind sehr gut.


----------



## RBStratos (27. Mai 2016)

Perfektes Wetter in Veluwezoom National Park in Holland . Wunder schone MTB Trails.


----------



## hw_doc (27. Mai 2016)

RBStratos schrieb:


> Perfektes Wetter in Veluwezoom National Park in Holland . Wunder schone MTB Trails.
> Anhang anzeigen 497322 Anhang anzeigen 497323



Das sieht ja wirklich aus, wie in der Heide!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Mai 2016)

Heute weitere Erfahrungen mit dem Minion gesammelt.

Fazit: Der FBR schaufelt allen Dreck den er greifen kann und schmeißt ihn mir in die Schuhe


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Dein wievieltes Bild des Tages wird es?




Vielen Dank an Alle die mitgeholfen haben   

Dürfte Dank eurer Hilfe mein zweites Foto des Tages sein -> Muschias Gracias!!!!


----------



## Knarfifrank (27. Mai 2016)

Esterbergrunde...


----------



## himbeerquark (27. Mai 2016)

Kleine Runde durch den Wald vor dem heftigen Gewitter heute Vormittag.


 
Handylinse ist reichlich schmuddelig, wie ich gerade sehe...


----------



## Fatster (27. Mai 2016)

Der alte Zorro und das Meer




 

Mal eben bischen Unruhe in Rerik's Hafen verursacht ... die Dame is vor Neugier sogar aussem Boot gefallen .. nu muss das Boot an Land ziehen 



 

Jaaa, ich weiß, soll man eigentlich nicht, aber da war auf einmal diese Stimme: _"Tu es, *tu es!"* _Naja, was soll ich sagen 



 

Keine Bange, damit die Sache nicht noch weiter ausartet, dafür haben beiden Aufpasserinnen gesorgt  



 

Also guuuut 

Dann chillnwa halt noch ne Runde 





... aber am Sonntag, da lassen wir die Sau raus, gell @cherokee190 und @Vegeta2205


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Mai 2016)

Ha! Kommt mir irgendwie seeehr bekannt vor, da war doch was... Anfang April... OK Du hast jetzt deutlich wärmeres Wetter...


 
Du Nachmacher!!! Und dann auch noch mit den beiden Kollegen aus dem Norden, womöglich auf den gleichen Trail, ne ne ne...   Wünsche Euch viiiel Spaß! Der Ufertrail von Rerik ist bei dem Wetter wahrscheinlich schon total überfüllt, ansonsten unbedingt mal absurfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (28. Mai 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Heute weitere Erfahrungen mit dem Minion gesammelt.
> 
> Fazit: Der FBR schaufelt allen Dreck den er greifen kann und schmeißt ihn mir in die Schuhe
> 
> ...



Was ist mit der Sattelstütze passiert, Grazer!?


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Mai 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... aber am Sonntag, da lassen wir die Sau raus, gell @cherokee190 und @Vegeta2205



Genau 

Vor der Treppenabfahrt ergänzend dazu mal die Aussicht von oben  ...





links das Haff, rechts die Ostsee und gerade zu der Blick auf die verbotene Halbinsel Wustrow.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Mai 2016)

Das bleibt nicht aus wenn man das Material so nutzt für was es gebaut wurde


----------



## Beorn (28. Mai 2016)

Nice paintjob!


----------



## RoDeBo (28. Mai 2016)

...irgendwer hatte doch mal zu Anfang dieses Fadens mehr Bilder von Pilzen verlangt...






aber natürlich kommen auch die obligatorischen Bilder vom Rad...





in obligatorisch mäßiger Handyqualität...









...und am Ende war ich dreckig, nass, k.o. und froh!


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Lass gut sein ich schick Dir welche



Hey Christian,
heute ist ein schönes Paket bei mir angekommen 
Du hast echt was gut bei mir!!!! 
Hoffentlich kann ich da Ende August etwas einrichten  

Vielen vielen Dank!!! Mein Frühstück ist gerettet 

Greetz

Mario


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2016)

Ende August, bist dabei?

Hab ich gern gemacht. 
Jetzt brauchst bloß noch a kühles Weißbier und frische Brezn.


----------



## univega 9 (28. Mai 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ende August, bist dabei?
> 
> Hab ich gern gemacht.
> Jetzt brauchst bloß noch a kühles Weißbier und frische Brezn.



Ende August wird schwierig da Urlaubsblock bei uns in der Firma, ich schau was ich machen kann.
Ist halt blöd mit dem Buchen wenn ich keinen Urlaub bekomme (geht nur kurzfristig)

Weißbier hab ich schon  fehlen nur noch die Brezn!!!
Wenn das Wetter besser werden sollte  verbinde ich das Frühstück mit einer Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ende August wird schwierig da Urlaubsblock bei uns in der Firma, ich schau was ich machen kann.
> Ist halt blöd mit dem Buchen wenn ich keinen Urlaub bekomme (geht nur kurzfristig)
> 
> Weißbier hab ich schon  fehlen nur noch die Brezn!!!
> Wenn das Wetter besser werden sollte  verbinde ich das Frühstück mit einer Tour


Einen Platz auf der Hütte wirds bestimmt noch geben. Sonst mach ma halt an Overnighter, Kocher hätten wir ja


----------



## RoDeBo (28. Mai 2016)

Heute durch geschickte Wahl des Territoriums nicht mal halb so nass und dreckig geworden


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Mai 2016)

Total abgehoben so ein Fatty!  





Die Minions haben heute 
einen super Job gemacht!


----------



## danie-dani (28. Mai 2016)

Nachdem sich die Sonne doch entschieden hat rauszukommen habe ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Monte Kali gemacht...



 

Erstmal hoch zum Haimberg...



 

Aussicht genießen...



 

Eingang zum Trail...



 

Erstmal Pause für die zwei Dicken...



 

Schöne Aussichten... 



 

Anderen Zweiradfahrern zugeschaut...



 

Langsam nähere ich mich Ihm...



 

Endlich habe ich Ihn gefunden, was für Ausmaße...



 

Ein letzter Blick auf den Monte Kali, bevor es gemütlich nach Hause ging...

Schön wars


----------



## himbeerquark (28. Mai 2016)

Schönwetter-Fahrer! ;-)

Gewitter in der Eifel war ca. 30 min vorbei, 17°C am Tacho, es donnert noch in der Ferne und am Hausvulkan steigt der immer noch fallende Regen sogleich wieder als Wolke auf, zusammengefasst: bestes Fatbike-Wetter 


Zwischendurch immer mal wieder Schuhe und Socken auswringen und die Brille abwischen, sonst alles perfekt.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (28. Mai 2016)

Eine Woche am Lago di Caldonazzo/Valsugana/Trentino. Ein Tag Regen, sonst traumhaftes Wetter mit Sonne und 20-25 Grad. Tägliche 5 Stunden Strampeln helfen, den eigenen Speck abzubauen und durch Südtiroler Speck zu ersetzen. Fatty lief zur vollsten Zufriedenheit, Landschaft ein Traum.

Direkt vor dem Bulli:






Traumhaft schöne Wege durch die Wälder, aber auch viele Singletrails:






Mal bei den Kollegen von der Flugzunft vorbeigeschaut:







Ich finde, die dicken Reifen lassen mich total schlank aussehen:







Super wars



Love


Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Mai 2016)

Zwei Wochen Finale Ligure mit Stefan und seinem " Dickerchen " 
Ich hatte mein dünnes 2,8er Rädchen dabei


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Mai 2016)

Der Stefan hatte das richtige Radl dabei


----------



## madmike85 (29. Mai 2016)

Heute morgen habe ich ne kleine Runde bei bestem Fattie Wetter genießen können


----------



## cherokee190 (29. Mai 2016)

Auch im Norden mal wieder bestes Wetter und somit wie geplant, der Sonntag optimal genutzt und mit @Fatster und @Vegeta2205 ausgiebig die Trails an der Küste besucht. Natürlich alles streng unter Kontrolle und Aufsicht Vertreter der heimischen Tierwelt ...





Ein paar eingebaute Hindernisse durften nicht fehlen ....





@Fatster beim bezwingen einer verschlammten Bachdurchfahrt.





Obligatorische Pause und Fototermin am Hochmoor im Hütter Wohld





Von Pannen blieben wir leider nicht verschont, bei mir entfernte sich ein Kabelbinder unerlaubt und @Fatster hat sich die Überbleibsel der letzten Campingurlauber eingefahren 





Ideal bei den sommerlichen Temperaturen, eine kleine Abkühlung für unterwegs.





Und was machen wenn Schuhe und Socken nass sind ....





Richtig.... man sucht sich was zum trocken rubbeln .





Abschließend gabs für die Fatbikes eine kleine Wäsche und für uns Käffchen und Kuchen.





Das war doch mal wieder eine schöne Sonntagstour .....


----------



## Hilfmernauf (29. Mai 2016)

Super, ne Trockenrubbelkatz! Wie transportiert Ihr die? Eine für Alle? Mehrfach verwendbar?

Und die Wegzehrung: keine versteckten Fette, so lob ich mir das!

Wenn ich nicht so weit im Süden wohnen würde, würd ich mich bei Euch einschleimen, damit Ihr mich mitnehmt.


Love


Hauke


----------



## cherokee190 (29. Mai 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Super, ne Trockenrubbelkatz! Wie transportiert Ihr die? Eine für Alle? Mehrfach verwendbar?



Die Trockenrubbelkatze brauchten wir nicht mitnehmen. Sie wartete bereits vor Ort auf ihren Einsatz oder ihre Opfer


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Mai 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Auch im Norden mal wieder bestes Wetter und somit wie geplant, der Sonntag optimal genutzt und mit @Fatster und @Vegeta2205 ausgiebig die Trails an der Küste besucht. Natürlich alles streng unter Kontrolle und Aufsicht Vertreter der heimischen Tierwelt ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 498136
> 
> ...



Mensch Rainer , haben sie Dich in den hohen Norden versetzt , oder willst Du ganz Deutschland Fat Vereinen


----------



## mikeonbike (29. Mai 2016)

samstag, 8 uhr, strömender regen ...











die alte kesselbergstrasse, die bei trockenheit problemlos mit einem 0815 bike durchzudrücken ist, ist im unteren teil bei regen aufgrund der ganzen felsplatten und der steigung von mir nicht wirklich vollständig fahrbar...


oben am kesselberg reißt es dann auf... geiler blick...






oben auf der staffelalm... bestes wetter...











die ersten dreihundert meter von der staffelalm, ein steig, trotz leichter feuchtigkeit wirklich ultrageil und fast komplett fahrbar. daher auch keine fotos ...






grüsse mike


----------



## 1817 (30. Mai 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Nachdem sich die Sonne doch entschieden hat rauszukommen habe ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Monte Kali gemacht...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 497764
> 
> ...


 Ayers Rock!?


----------



## 1817 (30. Mai 2016)

Tolle Bilder von Euch allen hier!

Ich hatte auch meine 1the Ausfahrt, am Anfang lief alles bestens. Doch dann hatte ich das Gefühl, das mir ein Ficherl unter den Helm gflogen ist. Nahm dann während der Fahrt den Helm ab und fuhr Freihändig und es kam mir ein Rosenstrauch in die Quere und der Lenker verfing sich und ich lag schon da. Und auch noch ohne Helm, den hatte ich ja in den Händen um zu schauen welches Ficherl mir da rein gflogen ist!
Aua, Kopf und Schulter inklusive Oberschenkel und Hüfte schmerzen heute noch!

















unser schöner Wienerwald!








im Hintergrund der Schneeberg




und da lag das Bike und ich auch








das RM Blizzard war aber okay!




Aua!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (30. Mai 2016)

einen Tag zuvor an der schönen blauen Donau und im Prater war es nicht so gefährlich!













bin nicht ich!








und Grillen in klein Istanbul!








im Wiener Prater!












Achtung, die Liliput Bahn kommt!








und anschließend lecker Grillen vom Meer (echte rote Garnelen) und Bach (Bachforelle und Makrele) dieses mal!








und am Abend noch schnell mit Mara an die Triesting(NÖ) Pottenstein!




so, das war es dann mal von mir aus dem schönen Österreich!
ich hoffe ich langweile euch hier nicht mit meinen Pics, bis bald dann mal!


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Mai 2016)

1817 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder von Euch allen hier!
> 
> Ich hatte auch meine 1the Ausfahrt, am Anfang lief alles bestens. Doch dann hatte ich das Gefühl, das mir ein Ficherl unter den Helm gflogen ist. Nahm dann während der Fahrt den Helm ab und fuhr Freihändig und es kam mir ein Rosenstrauch in die Quere und der Lenker verfing sich und ich lag schon da. Und auch noch ohne Helm, den hatte ich ja in den Händen um zu schauen welches Ficherl mir da rein gflogen ist!
> Aua, Kopf und Schulter inklusive Oberschenkel und Hüfte schmerzen heute noch!
> ...


Gute Besserung!


----------



## skaster (30. Mai 2016)

1817 schrieb:


> und am Abend noch schnell mit Mara an die Triesting(NÖ) Pottenstein!


Uiuiui, hast du den Hund aus dem Horror House mitgenommen


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (30. Mai 2016)

Hidiho liebe Fatbikefreunde! 

Vergangenes Wochenende war ich wieder in meinen Lieblingsbikegefilden in Istrien unterwegs. Dieses Mal habe ich die Parenzana in Angriff genommen (siehe http://www.istria-bike.com/de/routen/interaktive-strecken/39-ch-0?&l_over=1) Die Parenzana ist eine aufgelassene alte Bahnstrecke die einst von Triest bis nach Porec (ital.: Parenz) führte. Heute sind etwa 65 km der alten Strecke als MTB-Weg ausgebaut. 96% auf unbefestigten Wegen, nur ein kleiner Teil geteert.

Damit die Familie nicht zu kurz kommt hab ich das Abenteuer auf 3 Etappen aufgeteilt (81, 85 und 91 km), das sind immer ca. 5 h im Sattel und man kann auch noch ein wenig am Strand (und bei ein oder mehreren Bierchen) ausspannen.
Mein Ausgangspunkt war das malerische Städtchen Novigrad.

Tag 1: Durchs Mirnatal und erstes Parenzana Teilstück von Motovun nach Groznjan


 
Anfahrt durch das Mirnatal, immer unter Einhaltung der erlaubten Höchstgeschwindigkeit  



 





das ist ein offizieller Radweg in Kroatien, da wird man richtig neidisch...



 
der Viadukt von Oprtalja



 

der Freski-Tunnel ist mit 146 m Länge der zweitlängste befahrbare Parenzanatunnel, recht abenteuerlich weil unbeleuchtet (grusel...)





auf bis zu 300m über dem Meer ergeben sich herrliche Ausblicke, hier über das Mirnatal 

Tag 2: Nach einer gemütlichen Morgenrunde mit Sohnemann gings über das schon gezeigte Mirnatal in Richtung Vizinada, der Einstieg in die Parenzana erfolgt auf etwa 290 m in der Nähe von Ohnici, dann gings immer runter nach Motovun/Livade und mit Abstecher auf ein paar kleinere Trails wieder durchs Mirnatal zurück.



 

Rast in Vizinada mit Ausblick auf Motovun (das Städtchen auf dem Hügel in der Bildmitte)



 



 
Die alte Bahntrasse wurde teils aufwändig in den Felsen gegraben.



 

Im Motovuntunnel (der längste mit 222 m), abschnittsweise sogar beleuchtet

Tag 3: Quer durchs Hinterland hinaufgekämpft auf den höchsten Punkt (300 m) für den letzten Teil von Groznjan nach Put Molina an der Grenze Kroatien/Slowenien. Hier gabs an Hinweg nette Trails am "Radweg" Nr. 10. Aufs Foto machen habe ich "vergessen", der Flow hatte mich gefangen 



 
einmal gehts entlang von Weingärten, dann wieder durch Olivenhaine... herrlich



 



 

den Einstieg gefunden, der Tunnel unterhalb ist nicht befahrbar (zumindest hab ich nach einem kurzen Blick hinein beschlossen daß dem so ist)



 
Die Ortschaft Buje



 

über einige Kilometer ist die Parenzana sogar Singletrail 



 
Das Ende naht... die andere Seite ist schon Slowenien (Portoroz). Die Parenzana wird dort bis Koper weitergeführt aber lt. Quelle Internet nicht mehr durchgängig und großteils asphaltiert.



 
Geschafft. Ich würde empfehlen hier zu beginnen, das sagt auch Istria-Bike.



 
Auf dem Rückweg in Richtung Umag



 
Hafen in Umag



 

Waschen und abschmieren dringend notwendig 

Ich hoffe mein kleiner Bericht hat Euch gefallen, vielleicht hat ja wer Lust bekommen das auch zu fahren. Für meinen nächsten Novigrad Aufenthalt plane ich die Parenzana an einem Tag. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja dort.

Lg, Euer Rhino


----------



## -zor- (30. Mai 2016)

sieht echt nach ner geilen Tour und Gegend aus, hat bestimmt richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## kpsch (31. Mai 2016)

Am langen Wochenende unterwegs



und ein bischen mit der Kamera gespielt


----------



## Riffer (1. Juni 2016)

1817 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder von Euch allen hier!
> 
> Ich hatte auch meine 1the Ausfahrt, am Anfang lief alles bestens. Doch dann hatte ich das Gefühl, das mir ein Ficherl unter den Helm gflogen ist. Nahm dann während der Fahrt den Helm ab und fuhr Freihändig und es kam mir ein Rosenstrauch in die Quere und der Lenker verfing sich und ich lag schon da. Und auch noch ohne Helm, den hatte ich ja in den Händen um zu schauen welches Ficherl mir da rein gflogen ist!
> Aua, Kopf und Schulter inklusive Oberschenkel und Hüfte schmerzen heute noch!
> ...





1817 schrieb:


> einen Tag zuvor an der schönen blauen Donau und im Prater war es nicht so gefährlich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab ich kurz geglaubt, Gary Fisher war in Wien und hat dort Bodenproben genommen... 

Oje, das ist aber ein Unglück, gute Besserung!

Schöne Bilder hast du gemacht, aber wieso nur aus den flachen Gegenden?  Der Muskeltyp ist natürlich eine tolle Fatbikewerbung!  Frag mal @fatbikepeg, welcher Typ ihr besser gefällt!


----------



## Fatster (1. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mensch Rainer , haben sie Dich in den hohen Norden versetzt , oder willst Du ganz Deutschland Fat Vereinen



Hi Jürgen,
ne, aber seit ich fatbike stelle ich mehr und mehr fest, dass mir meine "hometrails" auf Dauer nicht mehr ausreichen und da _"Wir im Süden ...."_ es ganz offensichtlich nicht schaffen, uns wenigstens mal *ab und zu* zu *gemeinsamen* Touren in unterschiedlichen südlichen Regionen zusammen zu finden, dehne ich, so sich die Gelegenheit bietet, meinen "fetten" Bewegungsdrang eben zwangsläufig Stück für Stück auf andere Regionen aus 
Und wenn ich nicht *gewusst* hätte, dass ich an der Ostsee bin, ich hätte am Sonntag geschworen, ich bin im Schwarzwald! Sehr, sehr schönes Fatbike-Terrain dort oben


----------



## crossy-pietro (1. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ...Ostsee... Sehr, sehr schönes Fatbike-Terrain dort oben



Ja, absolut (auch für andere Bikes).
Ostseeküsten-Wanderweg bei Grömitz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> ne, aber seit ich fatbike stelle ich mehr und mehr fest, dass mir meine "hometrails" auf Dauer nicht mehr ausreichen und da _"Wir im Süden ...."_ es ganz offensichtlich nicht schaffen, uns wenigstens mal *ab und zu* zu *gemeinsamen* Touren in unterschiedlichen südlichen Regionen zusammen zu finden, dehne ich, so sich die Gelegenheit bietet, meinen "fetten" Bewegungsdrang eben zwangsläufig Stück für Stück auf andere Regionen aus
> Und wenn ich nicht *gewusst* hätte, dass ich an der Ostsee bin, ich hätte am Sonntag geschworen, ich bin im Schwarzwald! Sehr, sehr schönes Fatbike-Terrain dort oben


Ja wenn die südlichen Bewohner ständig im Urlaub sind, wie soll man da in heimischen Gefilden eine Tour ausmachen.


----------



## honkori (1. Juni 2016)

Bei mir sieht man die Ostsee etwas besser

Strand zwischen Binz und Prora




Jasmunder Bodden und Baumwipfelpfad




Schööön grüüün...





ciiaooo


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ja wenn die südlichen Bewohner ständig im Urlaub sind, wie soll man da in heimischen Gefilden eine Tour ausmachen.



Oh oh , ich weiß , da steht ja auch noch die Säuling Tour aus 

Zu blöd , daß ich zwischen den Urlauben auch noch gelegentlich etwas Arbeiten sollte


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juni 2016)

Säuling Tour steht aber noch, wär bis jetzt eh nicht gegangen bei den Altschneeresten.
Es wird sich schon noch ein Samstag finden, hoffentlich


----------



## shibby68 (2. Juni 2016)

schöne Pix hier. 
Mein Wo lag nur wieder faul inner Ecke rum. Kein wunder dass es so FAT ist


----------



## Fatster (4. Juni 2016)

Strombike-Marathon 2016 ... alter Schwede  ... das Geläuf war allerdings ideal geeignet zu demonstrieren, dass Bud&Lou bei diesen Verhältnissen eben *doch* mehr können als Ralph&Ron oder Nobby&Nic 

Für 2017:

www.strombike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Juni 2016)

Rainer 

Du kannst doch Dein Strickkäppchen nicht einfach so einsauen


----------



## Fatster (4. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Rainer
> 
> Du kannst doch Dein Strickkäppchen nicht einfach so einsauen



*Rainer*! 

Das las sich jetzt wie der Typ in der TV-Werbung, der den Kloppo anmacht: "_Jürgen_!"

Aber es hat doch in Strömen geregnet, _Jürgen , _da musste ich doch zum Schutz des schütteren Haupthaares irgendwas über den Helm ziehen  
Allerdings hat sich das Häkeldings dermaßen mit Wasser (und Schlamm) vollgesogen und wurde so schwer, dass die *Nackenschmerzen* die nächsten zwei, drei Tage bestimmt nicht weg gehen


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Juni 2016)

Sachemal hast du jede Pfütze mitgenommen???


----------



## cherokee190 (4. Juni 2016)

Na das sieht eindeutig nach anschließenden Fatbike Transport außerhalb des Autos aus


----------



## madmike85 (4. Juni 2016)

Nicht nur das Bike, sieht aus als müsste auch Rainer außerhalb des Autos transportiert werden


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> *Rainer*!
> 
> Das las sich jetzt wie der Typ in der TV-Werbung, der den Kloppo anmacht: "_Jürgen_!"
> 
> ...



1 : 0 für Dich 

Und gute Besserung  *Rainer*


----------



## Fatster (4. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Und gute Besserung  *Rainer*



 ... erst ging der Grip, dann die Strecke und zum Schluss mir auch noch das Talent aus


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... erst ging der Grip, dann die Strecke und zum Schluss mir auch noch das Talent aus



Na dann werden wir am Madritschjoch mal etwas an Deinem Talent Arbeiten


----------



## Storck9500 (5. Juni 2016)

Wilseder Berg , Die Sonne Lacht


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juni 2016)

Hab gestern auch ne SCHNELLE Runde gedreht.

Schnell am Schilderwald vorbei ....




Ziel war der Martinsturm. Nach Möglichkeit bei schönem Sonnenuntergang. Dieser Wunsch wurde mir allerdings nicht erfüllt:




andere Blickrichtung:




Ein paar Meter weiter bekam ich doch noch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen zu Gesicht: 




Daraufhin begann es hinter meinem Rücken zu Donnern  War ja auch kein Unwetter gemeldet, nein niemals nicht 
Es lagen ja *nur* noch 18km mit "wenigen" Höhenmetern vor mir. Ob ich da mal nicht richtig fat geduscht werde 
Also hieß es Kette rechts (vorne kein Problem bei 1x11)
Mit gefühltem 30er Schnitt (war nur ein 18er) hab ich es _gerade _noch rechtzeitig in die trockene Garage geschafft:





.... und *NEIN, *das Gewitter ist nicht einfach so vorbeigezogen, und *NEIN* es fiel kein einziger Tropfen vom Himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boerni-et3 (6. Juni 2016)

Sonntagabend, 18.45Uhr: da hat der Eppler noch geschmeckt!






Sonntagabend, 19.00Uhr: leichter Regen, kleinere Blitze, Abstand Blitz-Donner unter 1 Sekunde. Da fährt man auch mal etwas schneller aus dem Wald raus....


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Juni 2016)

@Fibbs79  coole Bilder, besonders Nummer 4  bei euch werden ja die Schilder noch richtig mit Herz gestaltet, wie auf dem ersten Pic zu erkennen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2016)

kleine Feierabendrunde im unterfränkischen Arbeitsexil
War auch keine schlechte Idee das kleine grüne Dickerle mitzunehmen, ich konnte alles an Grip brauchen. Die 2.25er auf dem eigentlich hier stationierten HT wären heute völlig überfordert gewesen 




Ausklang...


----------



## blaubaer (7. Juni 2016)

war wieder mal 3 Tage lang Fat'Unterwegs, nicht am Stück, aber jedesmal von Zuhause aus. 

Samstag ; Erkundungstour Rheinfelden - Breitfeld : 40km 830hm











​
Sonntag ; Belchen & Wiesenberg : 59km 1300hm 











​
Montag ; Raimeux :nur 20km 839hm, da ich mir den Fuss verknaxt hab bei so einem dähmlichen Viehgatter  











​


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Na dann werden wir am Madritschjoch mal etwas an Deinem Talent Arbeiten



@Fatster hat da noch ein AS im Ärmel 






..... altes Verrodshänsel


----------



## Fatster (9. Juni 2016)

Mit den durchweg schmal bereiften "Geräten" (Jungs und Bikes) des RSC Bretten bis Sonntag im Vinschgau.
Die wollen mich töten, glaub ich mittlerweile





Aber davon mal abgesehen: Die Tour von Tarsch zur Göflaner Alm und dann über Holy Hansen und Aigen-Trail wieder runter, ein *TRAUM 


 
*
Vom HH leider keine Bilder, und das GoPro Video von meinem - wie ich mir hab sagen lassen - spektakulären Abflug stell ich sicher nicht ein 

Paar Impressionen noch von der Göflaner Alm


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Juni 2016)

Fast so steil wie in der Pfalz 
Ich hoffe du hast dich nicht verletzt
Viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Mit den durchweg schmal bereiften "Geräten" (Jungs und Bikes) des RSC Bretten bis Sonntag im Vinschgau.
> Die wollen mich töten, glaub ich mittlerweile
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 501259
> ...



Rainer , ich glaub da hast Du endlich mal Konkurrenz bekommen 

Seid Ihr nicht von Göflan über die Marmorstrasse hoch zum Marmorbruch und dann runter zur Göflaner Alm ?
Der Trail von der Alm zum HH ist auch Klasse , gelle


----------



## Fatster (9. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> ...
> Seid Ihr nicht von Göflan über die Marmorstrasse hoch zum Marmorbruch und dann runter zur Göflaner Alm ?
> Der Trail von der Alm zum HH ist auch Klasse , gelle



Doch, doch! Wir sind natürlich die Marmorstrasse hoch 
Morgen Roatbrunn-, Freiberger Almentrail, und dann noch auf der anderen Seite mit der Gondel nach Schlag-mich-tot .. glaub St. Martin. Dort dann Tschilli und Sunny Benny .. sollen 2800 Tiefenmeter werden 



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fast so steil wie in der Pfalz
> Ich hoffe du hast dich nicht verletzt
> Viel Spaß weiterhin



Nich mal halb so steil wie in der Pfalz, dafür _klitzekleines_ bisschen längere Auffahrten 
Und nein, mir hat's nur die GoPro vom Helm gerissen, kein Personen- oder sonstiger Schaden. Hab Gott sei Dank nämlich diesesmal auf der Alm das große "Protektoren-Anzieh-Programm" gestartet - der letzte Besuch im KH Schlanders war mir eine Lehre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Juni 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 501262 
Is das der Icke mit dem Scott Trikot ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juni 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 501262
> Is das der Icke mit dem Scott Trikot ?


Sicher


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Doch, doch! Wir sind natürlich die Marmorstrasse hoch
> Morgen Roatbrunn-, Freiberger Almentrail, und dann noch auf der anderen Seite mit der Gondel nach Schlag-mich-tot .. glaub St. Martin. Dort dann Tschilli und Sunny Benny .. sollen 2800 Tiefenmeter werden



Heh , Morgen viel Spaß Euch allen , vor allem im Rockgarden


----------



## Fatster (9. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heh , Morgen viel Spaß Euch allen , vor allem im Rockgarden



 .. ich werds meinen Handgelenken ausrichten!


----------



## Bumble (9. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 501325
> Sicher


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juni 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Pannini bildchen mussen ins Pannini forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (10. Juni 2016)

Vinschgau Tag 2:

Direkt von der Haustür weg gleich mal richtig reintreten müssen .. das ist mir ja am Liebsten; wer braucht schon sowas wie "Einrollen"  








Auf dem Weg zum Roatbrunn-Trail tierische Photobomb-Aktion erdulden müssen 




Wetter war aber megamäßig und die ein oder andere "kuhfreie" Aufnahme gelang mir dann doch noch 
Atemberaubendes Panorama auf der Forststraße hoch zur Tarscher Alm:




Dann aber rechts abgebogen und den Roatbrunn-Trail runter .. superschöner Naturtrail! 

Dann die nächste 900 Hm in Angriff genommen, rauf zur Freiberger Alm. Während der Auffahrt immer wieder mal die atemberau..  .. ihr wisst schon:










Freiberger Alm erreicht


 










... und dann wars Handy plötzlich "tot"  

Wobei ich allerdings eh auf dem Tschilli und Sunny Benny nicht zum fotografieren gekommen wäre - da waren 100% Konzentration, manchmal 101% Mut aber immer 200% realistische Selbsteinschätzung gefordert 

In zwei Tagen einen Satz Bremsbeläge verblasen; passt!


----------



## himbeerquark (10. Juni 2016)

Die Axt im Walde wäre hilfreich, die Unwetter der letzten Wochen brachten nicht nur die Flut ins Dorf, sondern auch Unordnung in den Wald


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Vinschgau Tag 2:
> 
> Direkt von der Haustür weg gleich mal richtig reintreten müssen .. das ist mir ja am Liebsten; wer braucht schon sowas wie "Einrollen"
> 
> ...



Junge Junge , da haste ja wieder mal ganz schön ran geklotzt


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Vinschgau Tag 2:
> 
> Direkt von der Haustür weg gleich mal richtig reintreten müssen .. das ist mir ja am Liebsten; wer braucht schon sowas wie "Einrollen"
> 
> ...



Ich sehe lauter Kalenderbilder


----------



## cherokee190 (12. Juni 2016)

Moin,
nach über 2 Wochen Sonnenschein war heute der erste etwas schattigere Tag und mit um die 12°C doch gerade zu ideal für einen Ausflug an den Strand.





In Bad Doberan ging's erstmal rein in den Wald. Zwischenzeitlich ist hier alles so durchgetrocknet das man sich in einer Betonrinne wähnt.





Aber vollkommen asphaltfrei  ging es bis nach Heiligendamm an den Strand ...





und wie das Wetter vermuten ließ, war ich fast alleine am Strand,





nach einem kurzes Stück im aufgewühlten Strandsand wird wieder klar: _fat ist doch mal wieder durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch noch mehr fat_ 





und ein Moonlander mit Bud und Lou auf Clownshoes am Strand kaum zu schlagen 



 

Deshalb lieber auf herrlichen Steilküstentrails wieder ab nach Hause und dem zweiten Frühstück entgegen.
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## himbeerquark (12. Juni 2016)

2 Wochen Sonnenschein? Ich weiß schon warum ich da weg bin ;-)
Hier war wie in den letzten 2 Wochen Regen, Niesel, 16° und feucht wie nur was, trotzdem gab's die Tour de Ahrtal und ich bin mal nach Blankenheim gegurgt, 43km, 24 km/h Durchschnitt, aber auch kein Wunder bei nur 233 Hm über die Strecke. War trotzdem mal schön, zu wissen was auf der Straße so geht und dass vorne 0,44 bar und hinten 0,55 bar mehr als ausreichend hart für die Straße sind.

aufgepumpt und Bananenhalter geladen, das Putzen sollte dann der Regen übernehmen (hat er aber nicht, wie sich später zeigte...)




in Blankenheim angekommen und pausiert




Zur Belohung gab's im Dorf dann Wurst und Pommes und 3 Stücke Kuchen


----------



## Hilfmernauf (12. Juni 2016)

Boa, nen Bananenhalter, sowas brauch ich auch! Aber solltest du nich eher einen Himbeerhalter haben? Oder biste auch Bananenquark umgestiegen?

Love


Hauke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Juni 2016)

Ja, hier haben wir auch eher die Wetter-A....-Karte gezogen. Geht mir so auf den Zeiger! 
Marathon heute abgeblasen, aber denn wenigstens die Regenpause für eine Low-fat-Runde genutzt.


----------



## himbeerquark (12. Juni 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Himbeerhalter


Der himbeerquark stellt den Hauptinhalt meines Kopfes, Bananen unterstützen, wenn viele am Stück geschluckt werden, den aufrechten Gang 
Aber im Ernst: vieles Versucht und Probiert, der Quark läuft immer wieder aus der Kupferspirale raus


----------



## testvehicle (12. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (12. Juni 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..., aber denn wenigstens die Regenpause für eine Low-fat-Runde genutzt.



Rennradfahrer!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Juni 2016)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Rennradfahrer!!!


Was soll´n das heißen? 

Hattet ihr ´ne schöne Tour?


----------



## Rocky10 (12. Juni 2016)

klar zum Start......vor ein Paar Wochen. Man beachte die Farben......habe noch nie behauptet das ich normal bin


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juni 2016)

Mir ist nicht nach Fußball schauen:


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Juni 2016)

Sehr cool, was gab es denn leckeres?


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juni 2016)

Grießbrei (angebrannt)


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juni 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Grießbrei (angebrannt)


----------



## Fatster (13. Juni 2016)

Samstag ließen wir es etwas "ruhiger" angehen ... Start um 8.30 Uhr, dann 350 Hm gekurbelt, 700 geliftet ... genau mein Ding 
Dann kam mir die Idee für ein kleines Fatbike-Such-Spiel:




Aber es deutete sich schon das an, was der Wetterbericht vorher gesagt hatte:




Da half alles Flehen und Hoffen nix, die nächsten drei Stunden würden wir auf der Bergstation verbringen ... die Räder wollten, durften aber nicht mit rein.

Ach ja: Wer mag, kann das FatBike gleich nochmals suchen 




Als das Wetter dann gegen 12.30 Uhr langsam besser wurde, gings über einen "Ziehweg" dann endlich zu den "4er", "4gewinnt", "Montani" und "Latscher Trailzauber" Trails.
Halleluja! 
Klatschnasse, glitschige Felsbrocken und Längswurzeln auf den Erstgenannten haben *mich  *fahrtechnisch schon ziemlich an meine Grenzen gebracht ... so manchmal - mit viel Glück - auch etwas darüber hinaus 

Doch leider, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole und auch wenn das hier ne "Galerie" ist, gibts hiervon dann von *mir* keine Pics mehr. Diese Trails waren einfach zu geil, um zum Fotoknipsieren anzuhalten. 
Aber ich glaub, paar Jungs von der vollgefederten 180mm-Federweg-Fraktion haben paar schöne Pics geschossen die ich ggf. nachreichen kann 

Am Ende des Tages hab ich dann noch den Geschwistern Alex und Davis B. aus T. eine vermutlich schlaflose Nacht beschert 




Und rustikale Radpflege musste natürlich auch sein ... Gartenschläuche sind was für Carbon-Racefeilen


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juni 2016)

Wenn das 4.Bild mal nicht Foto des Tages ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (13. Juni 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wenn das 4.Bild mal nicht Foto des Tages ist



 ... das wirst Du dich nicht getrauen!


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... das wirst Du dich nicht getrauen!


Wegen dem Superman-Anzug


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juni 2016)

Da hab ich doch gar nicht keinen Einfluss darauf


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Samstag ließen wir es etwas "ruhiger" angehen ... Start um 8.30 Uhr, dann 350 Hm gekurbelt, 700 geliftet ... genau mein Ding
> Dann kam mir die Idee für ein kleines Fatbike-Such-Spiel:
> Anhang anzeigen 502657
> 
> ...



Einfach nur Geil 

Du harter Hund Du


----------



## Bumble (13. Juni 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 502661

Ich glaub da is der Oberkörperpanzer runtergerutscht ?


----------



## RoDeBo (14. Juni 2016)

Noord-Holland, das Erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (14. Juni 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Grießbrei (angebrannt)



Das heisst dann nicht angebrannt, sondern mit Röstaroma 

Delikat.


----------



## shibby68 (15. Juni 2016)

Leider mangels Freizeit nur eine City-Abend-Runde gedüst. Besser als nix...


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Juni 2016)

So, das letzte mal zu Hause ausgetobt, jetzt geht es für die nächsten 3 Monate in die Berge...


----------



## Fatster (15. Juni 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 503216 Anhang anzeigen 503217 ...  jetzt geht es für die nächsten 3 Monate in die Berge...



3 Monate in die Berge?  ... Ne, oder?  ...... mitwill!


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Juni 2016)

@Fatster  Du tobst dich doch gerade dort aus, oder?


----------



## Fatster (15. Juni 2016)

So, kleiner "Nachschlag" zum Vinschgau-Tripp:

Gruppenbild mit leider nur *einem* Erwachsenen-Bike:




Tag 1: Göflaner Alm / Marmorsteinbruch










Kleine, leicht verdauliche und salatfreie Stärkung für zwischendurch 




Zwei Dicke in Action:











Je matschiger, desto Bud 




Gruppenbild mit zwei Damen - und nach wie vor nur *einem *Erwachsenen-Bike





Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der ...  ... äähm ... pflegt:




So, arg viel mehr gibt's vom Vinschgau-Tripp nicht zu zeigen.

@Bioantrieb Nein, bin seit Sonntagabend wieder Zuhause. Mein Blick richtet sich jetzt gen BÄrlin


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2016)

Die Pflegemittel auf dem linken Tisch


----------



## BigJohn (15. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der ...  ... äähm ... pflegt:
> Anhang anzeigen 503230
> 
> So, arg viel mehr gibt's vom Vinschgau-Tripp nicht zu zeigen.


Ham sie es jetzt geschafft dir die Clickies auszureden?


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Juni 2016)

@Fatster Ach so, schon heim, aber dann viel Spaß in Berlin und Bilder nicht vergessen.


----------



## Fatster (15. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ham sie es jetzt geschafft dir die Clickies auszureden?



Wer? Clickies? Ich?  ... hömma, da musst Du was verwechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2016)

Kleine schmierige Bikebergsteiger Runde gedreht:


----------



## piazza (15. Juni 2016)

Top Bild, das obere!


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ham sie es jetzt geschafft dir die Clickies auszureden?



Mit den Flip-Flops hätte er ja auch keinen Halt auf Klickpedalen


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Juni 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kleine schmierige Bikebergsteiger Runde gedreht:


Wo san die Berg Komm Du mal zum Nockherberg


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wo san die Berg Komm Du mal zum Nockherberg



Geht klar


----------



## criscross (15. Juni 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 503216 Anhang anzeigen 503217 So, das letzte mal zu Hause ausgetobt, jetzt geht es für die nächsten 3 Monate in die Berge...



ist das der Maschsee in H. ?


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Juni 2016)

Ja, gut erkannt.


----------



## RoDeBo (16. Juni 2016)

Noord-Holland, das Zweite


----------



## evolve56 (16. Juni 2016)

Im Dobeltal bei Dornhan
mit Bulls Monster FS✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (16. Juni 2016)

Heute ging es mal auswärts Essen...





Anfahrt zur Maulkuppe...





Mit schönen Blick auf Fulda...





Pause mit herrlichem Blick auf die Wasserkuppe...





Endlich geschafft...





Mhh, lecker war es...





Essen mit Aussicht...





Es geht wieder heimwärts...





Dann noch einen Abstecher zum berühmtesten Felsen in der Rhön, die Steinwand...





Schönen Trail endeckt, mit vielen Steinen und Wurzeln...





Schön war es gewesen...


----------



## Staanemer (17. Juni 2016)

Obersulzbachtal nach zwei Tagen Dauerregen ist das Fatty die bessere Wahl.
Immer wieder Regenschauer, die Wege werden zum Bachbett.

Ca. 35 km bei 1500 hm.


----------



## CaseOnline (18. Juni 2016)

Familienausflug - fröhliche Sommergrüße aus dem Taunus!


----------



## F7 Uli (18. Juni 2016)

Heute mal geschaut, was Morgen auf den Kudammracer und mich zukommt )))


----------



## duke209 (18. Juni 2016)

Lang nich geschaut, wie immer schöne Bilder hier von euch!! 
Ein paar unspektakuläre, zuwenig geknipst in letzter Zeit:



 


 


 


 

Das darf mein 301 nicht sehen: ￼


----------



## danie-dani (18. Juni 2016)

Heut mal wieder den Kaliberg besucht...



 

Da ist er ja...



 

Kurzes Servicepäuschen wegen fiesen Kettenklemmer... 



 

Ein schöner Blick auf die Rhön...



 

Schnell nach Hause, Regen im Anmarsch...



 

Der Regen hat leider gewonnen, wie so oft in den letzten Tagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Der Regen hat leider gewonnen, wie so oft in den letzten Tagen...



Das müsste heissen:

Der Regen hat leider gewonnen, wie so oft in den letzten Wochen !!!


----------



## Janosch23 (18. Juni 2016)

Meine zwei FATen unterwegs - der dritte knipst ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juni 2016)

Spontanes Fatbiketreffen in Hauenstein:

Kurzer Zwischenstopp am Trifelsblick:




Pünktlich zur Schließung der Hauensteiner Hütte eingetroffen:




Von daher gab es für uns Resteessen  




Nach knapp 5 Stunden gab es ein letztes Fotoshooting:




Romantik darf natürlich nicht fehlen:




Schee war´s mal wieder


----------



## Fatpak (18. Juni 2016)

Heut wieder Spaß gehabt


----------



## mikeonbike (19. Juni 2016)

heute mal wieder mit dem kleinen unterwegs...











erste anzeichen vom hochwasser...






sogar sommer feeling kam auf 






erste anzeichen von "land unter" 






erst noch harmlos...






dann war aber 100% land unter... 15 - 20 cm - die füsse nass...   2 querliegende bäumchen war noch einigermassen zu überfahren (beim 2-ten hätte ich fast ein bad genommen), beim dritten war dann schluss 






absteigen und drüberheben - nicht, dass die füsse nicht eh schon nass waren...






am teufelsstein war's dann aber wieder trocken... 






kurz vor ende der tour noch einmal yummie ...






aber wie immer "goil"


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Juni 2016)

Heute Tour mit den Jungs...



fett, fetter, am fettesten 

Endlich kann auch der Kleinste "low pressure riding" genießen... he likes it


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heute Tour mit den Jungs...
> Anhang anzeigen 504610
> fett, fetter, am fettesten
> 
> Endlich kann auch der Kleinste "low pressure riding" genießen... he likes it



Und wer hat das kleinste Kettenblatt? (im Verhältnis)


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Juni 2016)

Kleines Ründchen mit dem Mondraker  ...





und nachdem es letztes Wochenende an den Strand ging heute mal wieder etwas im schattigen Wald unterwegs.
Gemütlicher Einstieg ....





und kleines Päuschen unterwegs. Ist natürlich voll blöd ..... der Helm für's Mooni gedacht passt ja nun gar nicht zum Mondraker 



 

und da ich gerne mit der Halbschale im Wald unterwegs bin, wurde auch dieser kurz entschlossen farblich etwas angepasst .
Schönen Start in die Woche ....


----------



## Vighor (19. Juni 2016)

Damn, ich vergesse immer Fotos zu machen 
Dafür aber ein Video:


----------



## shadoom (20. Juni 2016)

Moin,

war letzte Woche in Kroatien auf der Insel Mali Losinj.
Muss sagen man war hier gut aufgehoben mit dem FatBike.
Die "Wanderwege" dort schreien förmlich nach einem FatBike 

Erst ging es auf Erkundungstour. Bin auf dem Bergrücken ans Ende der Insel gefahren. Etwa 250müM.




 



 




 



 

Blick auf die benachbarte Inseln Ilovik


 



 

Ausser einem Steg wo die Fähre nach Ilovik ablegt gab es dann aber leider nichts. Und die Wanderwege waren dort zu Eng. Kein durchkommen mit dem breiten Lenker.



 

Bin dann auf dem Rückweg über den Wanderweg nach Veli Losinj runter... 



 



 
für mich war das aber schon grenzwertig 
Kurz vor Veli Losinj wurde es dann besser. Hier konnte man es richtig laufen lassen.


In Veli Losinj erwartet einen dann ein nettes Dörfchen mit toller schnuckeliger Promenade. 


 

Genau richtig für ein Cappuccino.



 

Dann ging es noch um die Spitze bei Cikat. Coole Landschaft. Auch einige Lostplaces wie verlassene Campingplätze und alte Villen/Hotels.









 


Natürlich jede Menge Fels und glasklares blaues Wasser!


 






War wirklich sehr schön dort, mal was anderes wie die Alpen 

Und bei dem Wetter in Deutschland letzte Woche habe ich wohl hier nichts verpasst.. ^^

Grüße Sebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luki:-) (20. Juni 2016)

Sau stark. Waren letztes Jahr auch dort. Auf dem Telvir auf Mali Losinj. Im Sep. haben wir vor die südlichern Inseln zu befahren. Absolut geile Gegend


----------



## luki:-) (20. Juni 2016)




----------



## shadoom (21. Juni 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


> Sau stark. Waren letztes Jahr auch dort. Auf dem Telvir auf Mali Losinj. Im Sep. haben wir vor die südlichern Inseln zu befahren. Absolut geile Gegend



Ja echt schön da. Cres und Krk lohnen sich aber auch. Letztes Jahr waren wir auch noch auf Pag, da hatte ich das Fatbike aber leider nicht dabei.
Sonst war es von der Reisezeit jetzt super. Camping war etwa 50% voll und die Temperatur war ideal zum Radfahren.
Man darf auch quasi überall fahren. Kann man wirklich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Staanemer (21. Juni 2016)

Sodele, Erkundungstour in Hollersbachtal um zu checken, ob man hier den Gebirgszug hinten im Tal überqueren kann.





Nun ja, zur Abwechslung mal Sonnenschein.





Bis hier. Regenjacke an. War aber nur ein kurzer Schauer, den ich abgewartet habe, da es unter der Regenjacke schnell zu warm wird.





So langsam geht´s nach oben.





Herrlich.





Irgendwo da hinten links ist für heute Schluss.





Irgendwer hat mir die Familienplatte bestellt. Wer soll das alles Essen?





Gut, wenn die Wanderer den Versorgungsweg für Fahrzeuge benutzen, dann benutzt halt das "Fahrzeug" den Wanderweg.





Erst schön, leicht technisch.





Dann doch mit einigen Tragepassagen, vor allem ein paar Zickzack Gegenanstiege.





Und natürlich: nass, von oben und von unten.





Und jetzt noch eine Stunde durch das Tal zurück. Natürlich im Regen.

Ca. 60 km und 1150 hm.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2016)

Endlich exklusiv für Fatbikes passenden Radständer gefunden


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. Juni 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 505232 Endlich exklusiv für Fatbikes passenden Radständer gefunden



Und dann noch mit dem Traumhintergrund...


----------



## BigJohn (22. Juni 2016)

Bisschen viel HDR, oder?


----------



## Wbs_70 (22. Juni 2016)

gestern


----------



## Keeper1407 (23. Juni 2016)

Boah, war des a Hitz heut in der Pfalz...






 
Aber schee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juni 2016)

Unterfranken-Feierabend-Matsch-Biergarten-Sonnenuntergang-Fatbike-Tour


----------



## shibby68 (24. Juni 2016)

super Stimmung @Bjoern_U.


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juni 2016)




----------



## Riffer (24. Juni 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Grießbrei (angebrannt)



Was tut man nicht für ein Foto...

...vernachlässige nie das Rühren, dein Brei wird es dir danken!


----------



## Knarfifrank (24. Juni 2016)

Herzogstand-Walchensee...Traumtour bei Affenhitze


----------



## alli333i (24. Juni 2016)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage am Rande: ziehen die riesigen Reifen bei euch auch immer von selbst in die Kurve? Konte letztens zum ersten Mal ein Radl mit dicken Schlappen probieren, da war das schon etwas irritierend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. Juni 2016)

alli333i schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze Frage am Rande: ziehen die riesigen Reifen bei euch auch immer von selbst in die Kurve? Konte letztens zum ersten Mal ein Radl mit dicken Schlappen probieren, da war das schon etwas irritierend.


Das hängt recht stark von der  Reifen/Felgen-Kombi ab


----------



## drahdiwaberl (24. Juni 2016)

Halb sechs - auf`m Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## F7 Uli (25. Juni 2016)

Critical mass in Berlin ))


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Juni 2016)

Ich bin für Foto des Tages 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2025343?in=potdPool


----------



## shibby68 (28. Juni 2016)

Einmal Sommer in DE bitte.
Gar nicht mal so unlustig.


----------



## Ole_M_aus_E (28. Juni 2016)

Critical Mass Berlin Juni


----------



## himbeerquark (29. Juni 2016)

Heute mal Pimp My Ride:



Also Fahrradfahren mit Holzhacken verbunden und mit dem Mora den Weg geräumt.
Erst ging es noch ganz locker im Sitzen , dann kam eine etwas ausladende umgekippte Eiche .


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juli 2016)

Trucker Treffen


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Juli 2016)

Was ein schönes Gefährt


----------



## rsu (1. Juli 2016)

Der Berg ruft... Lange gehadert ob das Wetter hält. Egal, früh raus aus der Arbeit und ab in die Berge. Ein paar dunkle Wolken ziehen umher aber lösen sich wieder auf. In Schattenlagen begegnet einem spätestens auf 2000m Schnee, aber keine Lust heute. Wir wollen lieber die Sonne geniessen und bleiben daher auf der Sonnenseite. Nach dem vergangenen Regen waren die Trails erstaunlich trocken, es ist aber auch meist felsig oder geröllig. Zum Schluss noch über einen Wurzeltrail ins Tal, die Reifen absorbieren hier fast alles. Zum Glück laufen heute in Flims noch keine Lifte, entsprechen ruhig war es. Alles weitere in Bildern, schön wars  

PS: Mein Bikekollege war mit dem Enduro unterwegs, das wird mir hoffentlich verziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (2. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 507718 Trucker Treffen


----------



## bikebecker (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo 



 
Im Valsugana.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Juli 2016)

Schön 

Tolle Gegend 

Das ist doch bestimmt der Caldonazzo See


----------



## cherokee190 (2. Juli 2016)

Moin,

wir waren die letzte Woche mal auf Sylt und hatten natürlich auch ein Fatbike im Kofferraum. In diesem Fall durfte das Mooni mit ...





"Sind wir endlich da?"





Im Grunde nur etwas für Frühaufsteher, da ansonsten alles recht überlaufen ist und ...





... die herrlichen Holzrampen und Treppen nicht zu befahren sind . Zum Hochfahren hätte ich doch lieber das Mondraker mit Federgabel mit dabei gehabt.





Entlang dem Roten Kliff auf der Westseite der Insel.





Mangels Pferd ging's mit dem Moonlander auch mal einen Reitweg entlang. Von denen es auf der Insel doch auffallend viele gibt.
Ansonsten geht man hier mit Verbotsschildern recht freizügig um 





Abendlicher Ausflug zur östlichen Inselseite, dem weißen Kliff entlang.


----------



## univega 9 (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2016)

Livepicture


----------



## bikebecker (2. Juli 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Tolle Gegend
> 
> Das ist doch bestimmt der Caldonazzo See



Lago di Levico, ja einfach Super.



 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2016)

Gleich geschafft:


----------



## Fatster (2. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Livepicture
> Anhang anzeigen 508038



 Wie "Livepicture"? 

Ganz Deutschland kämpft gerade mit nem Hefe in der Hand und auf dem Sofa liegend Chips knabbernd gegen Italien während *Du *in aller Ruhe mit Weicheiritzel durch die Abenddämmerung kurbelst 

Das hat ja fast schon was von Dolchstoß-Legende 2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Juli 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Lago di Levico, ja einfach Super.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 508048
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Knapp Vorbei ist auch daneben 

Wart Ihr auch auf der Hochebene von Sette Comuni ?
Dort gibt es so viele schöne Wege zu den alte Kriegs-Fort`s


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wie "Livepicture"?
> 
> Ganz Deutschland kämpft gerade mit nem Hefe in der Hand und auf dem Sofa liegend Chips knabbernd gegen Italien während *Du *in aller Ruhe mit Weicheiritzel durch die Abenddämmerung kurbelst
> 
> Das hat ja fast schon was von Dolchstoß-Legende 2.0



Pünktlich zum 1:0 wieder daheim


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum 1:0 wieder daheim


1:1 Wärst besser noch bissl weiter gefahren......


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2016)

Glaub ich dreh noch ne Runde


----------



## Fatster (2. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Glaub ich dreh noch ne Runde



LOS, FAHR NOCHMAL!! JETZT!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2016)

Geht noch ne Stunde ca.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Geht noch ne Stunde ca.....


kannst wieder heim kommen, hat geklappt


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2016)

Okidokili. Donnerstag die nächste Tour


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2016)

Fatbikekorso wäre doch mal was


----------



## bikebecker (3. Juli 2016)

Ja,mit dem Deutschen Trikot hier in Italien 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> LOS, FAHR NOCHMAL!! JETZT!!


Danke Olli


----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fatbikekorso wäre doch mal was


darf ich mit dem Klapprad mitfahren ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> darf ich mit dem Klapprad mitfahren ?


Äh, na ja wie soll ich sagen, das oranje passt nicht ganz
Aber die Sturmklingel


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2016)

Flößerei Wolfratshausen


----------



## Hilfmernauf (3. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> darf ich mit dem Klapprad mitfahren ?




Ich seh`s nicht recht, aber ist das ein Fulli? Und wozu ist diese kleine gelbe Trennscheibe am Vorderrad?

Hauke


----------



## bikebecker (3. Juli 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Knapp Vorbei ist auch daneben
> 
> Wart Ihr auch auf der Hochebene von Sette Comuni ?
> Dort gibt es so viele schöne Wege zu den alte Kriegs-Fort`s



Hallo 
Ja,vor 13 Jahre habe wir eine 6 Tage Tour von Trento über 7 Gemeinden, Pasubio und Garda gemacht, eine Super Gebiet, jetzt sind wir im vorderen Teil. 



 

 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Und wozu ist diese kleine gelbe Trennscheibe am Vorderrad?
> 
> Hauke


Dynamo


----------



## zoomer (3. Juli 2016)

Sturmklingel.

Bei mir war die Scheibe damals hellgrau.


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2016)

Der Dicke wollte mal wieder Bergluft schnuppern


----------



## Toronto (4. Juli 2016)

Boahh was ein Panorama. Traumhafte Gegend! Wo ist das?

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2016)

Toronto schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


http://www.lmdfdg.com/?q=kunkelspass


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2016)

Toronto schrieb:


> Boahh was ein Panorama. Traumhafte Gegend! Wo ist das?
> 
> Gruß Torsten
> 
> via mobile Simbüchse!


Der Kunkelpass ist quasi am südlichen Ende des Calanda-Massivs. Von Tamins aus ist die Auffahrt eine Herausforderung, von Vättis aus eine idyllische Kaffeefahrt mit rechts und links Blumen, Kühen und Bergen


----------



## sibu (4. Juli 2016)

Toronto schrieb:


> Boahh was ein Panorama. Traumhafte Gegend! Wo ist das?
> 
> Gruß Torsten
> 
> via mobile Simbüchse!


Google meint, hier, also für MTB völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## shibby68 (5. Juli 2016)




----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Google meint, hier, also für MTB völlig ungeeignet.



zum austoben und geniessen geeignet   

http://www.gps-tracks.com/kunkelspass-rundtour-mountainbike-tour-B00283.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (5. Juli 2016)

@Allgaeufex  Hier der Lago Caldonazzo





Denn Weg im Hintergrund sind wir am Morgen hochgefahren.


 
Auf den alte Militärwegen ist hier niemand unterwegs. 




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2016)

Fett und Dirty in Dahn:
Anhang anzeigen 509144 
Airtime:Anhang anzeigen 509143 
Flieg dickes Engelchen, flieg....!
Anhang anzeigen 509145 

Profil zeigen:Anhang anzeigen 509142


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Juli 2016)

Ups,das kann weh tun!


----------



## Hilfmernauf (6. Juli 2016)

"Aaaahhh, weisst Du, John, es ist ein guter Schmerz!"


Hauke


----------



## Optimizer (7. Juli 2016)




----------



## Fatster (7. Juli 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Saucool!  ... aber dieses Outfit!?  ... das "Gestreifte" war wohl in der Wäsche, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2016)

bin dann mal weg......


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juli 2016)

Der Trip kann ja nicht lang dauern


----------



## Fatster (7. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Trip kann ja nicht lang dauern



Mit Sicherheit nicht, denn um 21.00 Uhr ist Anpfiff!  ... Aber nur *ein* Hefe für 6 Std. und 7 Min., WOW, das nenn ich mal "knapp"!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Juli 2016)

Bis zum nächsten Public-Viewing


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juli 2016)

Nein, um Gottes Willen, der darf erst heim kommen, wenns vorbei ist. Bitte Bitte!


----------



## Fatster (7. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Nein, um Gottes Willen, der darf erst heim kommen, wenns vorbei ist. Bitte Bitte!



Stimmt! So gesehen muss das eine kümmerliche Ding da für 7 Std. 45 Min. reichen ... au weia!


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juli 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Stimmt! So gesehen muss das eine kümmerliche Ding da für 7 Std. 45 Min. reichen ... au weia!


Er ist halt dann schuld...


----------



## bikebecker (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Heute auf dem Kaiserjägerweg in Richtung Lavarone.



Und auf dem Sentiero Della Pace 



An manchen Stellen hat mir der Mut gefehlt 


 
Oder ein leichtes Fatbike ( ich bitte die Enduro's zu entschuldigen, aber die zwei hatten keine Hand frei um mich zu fotografieren.) 



Aber der Blick entschuldigt es.


 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Nein, um Gottes Willen, der darf erst heim kommen, wenns vorbei ist. Bitte Bitte!



Gerade wieder heimgekommen  (hat leider nicht geholfen) 



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Er ist halt dann schuld...



Schuld ist ..... ach ne lassen wir das lieber 



Bericht mit vielen  Bildern folgt .....


----------



## Fatster (8. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schuld ist ..... ach ne lassen wir das lieber



SPRICH DICH RUHIG AUS, MEIN BUB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Juli 2016)

Der Schiri war Italiener
Da kann der Fibbs fahren so lang er will....


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2016)

Der Kater verschwindet nur langsam  Daher mal ein Bild aus meinem Fundus


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2016)

Achtung Bilderflut, SORRY 


Da wir auf unserer letzten Burgen-Tour eine der Burgen links (oder rechts?) liegen gelassen haben, stand hier noch
eine Rechnung offen. Diese musste natürlich beglichen werden 
Los ging es diesmal direkt vor meiner Haustüre im schönen Hauenstein 
Zuerst noch schnell paar Brezen beim Bäcker in den Rucksack *"gestopft"* und es konnte losgehen ....

Vorbei am Drachenfels, bei Busenberg:




.... und schon kam der erste richtige Anstieg 




War ich froh als ich hier oben war 




Jetzt kam eine richtig schöne technische Abfahrt. Gar nicht so einfach mit *randvollem* Rucksack. Bilder hiervon hab ich keine gemacht, schade 
Nachdem runter kommt bekanntlich wieder ..... ihr wisst ja bescheid 

Bekannter Parkplatz auf der am höchsten liegenden Burg des Pfälzer Waldes:




Ausblick von der Wegelnburg Richtung Osten:




und Westen:




Weiter ging die Fahrt inzwischen auf französischer Seite.
Trail mit Sonne:




Trail mit Sonne und Felsen:




Trail mit Sonne, Felsen und Loch im Felsen:




Vorbei an der Burg Fleckenstein:




Spätestens jetzt fällt auf wo man sich befindet:




Schnell noch einmal auf´s Tschpiess-Gerät geschaut - nicht das sich die Burg schon wieder im tiefen Wald versteckt 
Nach kurzem steilen Anstieg, klappte übrigens hervorragend mit dem 26er! Blatt vorne, war die Burg dann auch schnell gefunden:




Schnell die nass geschwitzten Klamotten aufhängen, bevor die Sonne hinter dem Berg verschwindet:



Danach ging es ans Essen kochen: @Fatbikebiker 




Schnell den Schlafplatz eingerichtet, und schon konnte es mit vollem Magen ans Schlafen gehen .....




.... oder eben auch nicht, da die Stechmücken nerven, einen den Bierdurst überkommt, man nochmal pinkeln muss ....
Und wenn ich schon einmal aufgestanden war, konnte ich auch gleich noch ein Bild von den Sternen schießen




Um 5Uhr war dann Schluß mit meiner Nachtruhe, blöde Wildschweine in der Nachbarschaft aber auch 
Dann kann ich ja auch wieder nach Hause fahren  ...
Kurzer Gegenanstieg zum wach werden, mit Blick zurück auf mein Nachtlager:




Darauf folgte gleich mal ein schöner Abwechslungsreicher Trail nach unten 




Noch ein Stück weiter unten:




Von nun an ging es wieder auf der pfälzischen Seite weiter:




Wegen starkem Koffein-Mangel + Flüssigkeitsmangel hab ich dann kurzfristig beschloßen ein paar Berge auszulassen 
Flacher Northshore:




Nach dem letzten Berg war ich nach insgesamt 65km und 2000hm wieder in meinem heimischen Hauenstein angekommen:




Pünktlich, und frisch geduscht, war ich dann zum Frühstück mit der  Familie um 8Uhr wieder zu Hause 




Fazit: bei der nächsten Tour Autan gegen die Stechmücken besorgen und den 20l Rucksack gegen einen mit 30l austauschen ((mehr Platz für (mehr) Bier))


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>



Stilecht mit Weißbier-Glasl
Und das Nachtbild extra Klasse


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Stilecht mit Weißbier-Glasl
> Und das Nachtbild extra Klasse



Dafür ohne Teller 
Man muss eben Prioritäten setzen


----------



## Fatster (8. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fazit: bei der nächsten Tour Autan gegen die Stechmücken besorgen und den 20l Rucksack gegen einen mit 30l austauschen ((mehr Platz für (mehr) Bier))



_"Autan, 30 Liter Rucksack" .. *und den Fatster mitnehmen!! *_
Der kann dich nämlich vor den renitenten Terrorschweinen beschützen und in seinem Rucksack ist bestimmt noch Platz für einen Plastikteller ..  .. ne, zwei, sonst hättest Du ja wieder keinen 

Das Sternenbild ist FatBike-Bild des Jahres


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen 

Ich hab noch paar wenige Sternbilder auf dem Foto. Mal sehen ob noch etwas Schönes dabei ist


----------



## rsu (8. Juli 2016)

Weil es so schön war letzten Freitag, heute gleich den ganzen Tag frei genommen um die Runde mit Gondelunterstützung zu erweitern. 

Erster Schock dann am Sessellift...Standard-Fahrradhalter. Zum Glück ist die Liftmannschaft entspannt und schon hängt das Dude am nur knapp 1cm dicken Seil und es geht auf den Berg. Die Gratfahrt muss leider ausfallen, zu viel Schnee und meine Kollegen sind auch nicht begeistert 600hm zu tragen. Ein paar technische hm geht es dann doch noch hoch um dann auf einer schönen Hochebene zu landen:




 
Blick zurück, schön isses...



 

Dann wieder die gleiche schöne Abfahrt wie letzten Freitag. Danach dann schnell weiter zur Gondel zum Crap Sogn Gion. Leider dann die DH Abfahrt genommen statt noch ein paar hm zu machen um auf einem steinigen Trail abzufahren. Bevor wir so richtig durchgerüttelt wurden gab es noch Kunst oder ein Ufo zu bestaunen:



 

Zum Abschluss hat der Postbus die Mitnahme des Fatbikes verweigert, obwohl der Bus leer war (hinten dranhängen geht halt nicht) ...aber extra Träger für e-Bikes gibt es schon, nur Fatbikes werden ignoriert  Naja, war trotzdem schneller  ....aber dafür wird es dann leider keine Fatbike Bilder aus dem Wallis geben. Da bin ich auf Postbus angewiesen und will nicht riskieren im Tal stehen gelassen zu werden  Die Französische Schweiz kommt mir aber eh entspannter vor....


----------



## bikebecker (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Wegen 32C und angekündigten Gewitter nur eine kleine Runde gefahren.
Werk Colle Delle Benne



Im kühlen Wald 



Festung Tenna 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Juli 2016)

kleiner Nachschlag: (Bilder gefallen mir nicht so gut)


----------



## honkori (9. Juli 2016)

Ich schubse mal meinen Post aus dem Berliner Teil hier 1:1 mit hinein:


Jestern in Peenemünde...

In Memory:
*"Den Sozialismus in seinem Lauf, hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf!" *





Ehemaliger KDL der 1.Flottille





Am alten Flughafen, was haben uns die Dinger Sonnabends und Sonntags genervt, wenn sie nur die "Motoren" laufen ließen...





...vielleicht war es aber auch sowas hier.





Etwas weiter weg, sorgsam im Wald versteckt und selbstverständlich weiträumig abgesperrt.
Erinnert sich jemand an den Film Iron Sky ? Bis zum Mond ist die NVA sicher nicht gekommen, aber versteckt in den dichten Wäldern von Peenemünde...könnte es wohl noch das eine oder andere Geheimnis geben. 


ciiaooo


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Juli 2016)

Nach langem endlich mal wieder das Dicke gesattelt.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Juli 2016)

So noch 10km dann gibt's a eiskaltes Bier!
Die Handyknipse macht wenigstens einmal im Jahr ein gutes Foto


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube das hier von @Fibbs79 braucht mal einen Boost bei der FdT Wahl:


----------



## testvehicle (10. Juli 2016)

So hier auch noch fix gepostet.

Samstag gings von Strausberg nach Linumhorst zur alten Rhin.






https://www.google.de/maps/dir/52.5...0x47a832d63e725983:0x4e2dfadb42800b82!1m0!3e1

Los gehts





Strausberger Wald










langsam wurde es finster









Kaffeepause





endlose Weiten





Noch ne Pause





kurz hinter Birkenwerder





Kurz vorm Ziel (die letzten 10 km sahen so aus und schlauchten)





Endlich angekommen, dort erwarteten mich mein Cousin mit seiner Frau.





Bike fallen gelassen und ab ins Wasser.





Zelt aufgebaut













Decke fürs Fahrrad





Feuer und gegrillt.





Game Over






Aus den 87 irgendwas Kilometer wurden 92, da ich einmal falsch abgebogen bin. War ne schöne fahrbare Strecke doch ab km 75 wurds anstrengend. Navi zeigte 4 Std 43 Min an ,am ende Stand aber 6 Std 50 Min drauf.

In diesem Sinne ,Svenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (10. Juli 2016)

Roots - bloody roots!


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juli 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hier von @Fibbs79 braucht mal einen Boost bei der FdT Wahl:



Vielen Dank an alle die mein Bild geliked haben


----------



## Uncle_Marshall (10. Juli 2016)

...weniger spektakulär:
der Tegeler See


----------



## accutrax (10. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle die mein Bild geliked haben



gehört für mich wirklich zuden allerbesten..
sehr gut !

gruss accu


----------



## Wbs_70 (10. Juli 2016)

kleine Erholungspause nach den Krankheitstagen der letzten Woche - Hrensko - Mezná - Mezní mustek Kamenice - durch's grobe Gebüsch wild - übern Acker nach Ružová - Arnoltice und dann Schuss Suchá Kamenice


----------



## shibby68 (11. Juli 2016)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. Juli 2016)

TRANSFORMERS?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. Juli 2016)

WOHIN?


----------



## shibby68 (12. Juli 2016)

Traumhafte Bilder hier. Danke allen fürs Mitnehmen.

Bei mir gabs eine kleine Runde nach meinem Geschmack. Bissl spielen im Wald und im Anschluss legga Bierchen.

Fazit: Dicke können fliegen und SSP macht dicke Schenkel


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Juli 2016)

Odenwald - zwischen Miltenberg und Amorbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (16. Juli 2016)

Im Karwendel, hoch zur Pfeishütte. Absolutes Fatbike Terrain.....


----------



## Fatster (18. Juli 2016)

Männerwochenende (mit _un_gnädiger Dame) in der Palz:












Mission accomplished:




Der intensiv geführte "Kampf" hat Spuren hinterlassen:  





Doch als es langsam wieder "Licht" wurde ...





... kehrten die Lebensgeister zurück ...





... und wir drangen weiter in Galaxien vor, die noch kein Mensch je zuvor gesehen hatte  .. oder so


----------



## Vighor (18. Juli 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 512448
> 
> Mission accomplished:
> Anhang anzeigen 512449



Dan wissen die anderen jetzt auch wer ihre 3 bikes vom Ast runtergeschmissen hat um die Flagge auf zu hängen


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juli 2016)

Eine "kleine" Auswahl von mehr als 150Bildern: 

Weltbestes Weißwurstfrühstück (vielen Dank an Fatbikebiker)




Noch alle fit und munter 




Etwas Fatball gespielt zum Aufwärmen 




wer holt sich das Bergtrikot?




Nach dem hoch gehts wieder ....










Start zum Overnighter:




Oben angekommen:




Ein riesengroßes Lob an Stadtwaldflitza der nicht nur das ganze Essen in 5 Stunden vorbereitet hat, nein es wurden die insgesamt 11kg Essen + Zubehör auch noch von ihm den ganzen Berg hochgeschleppt 




Abendstimmung:




Nachtstimmung:




Am nächsten Tag hat Bumble noch einmal eine geniale Tour zusammengestellt 













Bisschen Schieben darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:







Vorwiegend ging es aber runter 










Nicht mehr ganz so fit und munter 




Ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert:




Sorry wenn ich nicht alle mit dem Foto erwischt habe, ihr seid einfach zu schnell den Berg unten gewesen 
Freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr 

Greetz

Fibbs


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Eine "kleine" Auswahl von mehr als 150Bildern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer hat denn da rechts im Bild seine Schrankwand mit genommen  

Da habt Ihr ja ne Klasse Truppe zusammen gebracht


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juli 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wer hat denn da rechts im Bild seine Schrankwand mit genommen
> 
> Da habt Ihr ja ne Klasse Truppe zusammen gebracht



Da war der Cubalibre drin


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2016)

Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen das du soviel Bilder gemacht hast 

G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Juli 2016)

Morgenstimmung am Drachenfels

 
Captain Havanna


----------



## Fatster (19. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 512676
> Morgenstimmung am Drachenfels



Bild des Tages!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (19. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 512675
> Captain Havanna



Bild des *JAHRHUNDERTS*! SuperGrobi und Captain Havanna ... _*sooooooooo geil!*_


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Juli 2016)

Und weil´s so schön war, hier noch ein paar Bildchen von unseren Ausfahrten:

Die Qual der Wahl:




@Flummi_13 auf der Suche nach Abkühlung:




@LB Jörg beim Fremdbouldern:




Captain Havanna - immer und überall!


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juli 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Und weil´s so schön war, hier noch ein paar Bildchen von unseren Ausfahrten:
> 
> Die Qual der Wahl:
> 
> ...



Bild 2 und 3 haben Potential zum FdT, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Jeyjoe (19. Juli 2016)

Ich hab Heute Abend auch noch schnell eine kleine aber schöne Runde mit dem Fat Caad gedreht. 

 

 

 

 



Nun musste ich aber Gas geben um noch vor eintritt der Dunkelheit Zuhause zu sein .



PS.: Ich musste leider schmerzlich feststellen das meine Kondition nach einer Fahrradlosen Session (sprich über ein Jahr) geradezu erschreckend schlecht geworden ist.
Ich muss mich da mal wirklich wieder ordentlich dahinter klemmen !


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Juli 2016)

Was geht ab? Jetzt stehen gleich 3 zur Auswahl zum FdT, vielleicht zuviel der Ehre (oder automatischer Algorithmus)  Edith sagt, die Auswahl ist inzwischen bereinigt worden, na also, geht doch...
Vielleicht findet ihr ja eins der Bilder schön 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## waldi28 (20. Juli 2016)

Yes!!!

Die Kinder haben Ferien und der Papa kann morgens FAT ins Büro fahren.
Ist fast wie Urlaub, wenn die Arbeit nicht wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Juli 2016)

Mein Kumpel @Fatty55 ist gerade auf Korsika fett unterwegs und hat mir dieses Bild geschickt... Und hey, das Bild wollte ich doch unserem @Knusberflogge nicht vorenthalten!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Juli 2016)

@Der Kokopelli hat ein Foto des Tages verdient 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Juli 2016)

@Fatty55 immer noch auf Korsika unterwegs: Für Flowbeist zum Frühstück eine Delikatesse: Lecker Sand an dicken  Steinbrocken serviert in einem flowigen Achterbahn-Singletrail-Downhill


----------



## Jeyjoe (22. Juli 2016)

Ein Cannondale Fat Caad nach dem anderen  
Bin Heute auch endlich mal zu einer etwas längeren Tour gekommen.
Nach den ersten Anstiegen auf den Jusi erst mal gefrühstückt bei toller Aussicht.


 



Danach ging es weiter Richtung zu bzw. über den Steinbruch dort Hinten




Und dort angekommen gab es dann das zweite Frühstück




Dann ging es weiter bis richtung Ruine Hohen Neuffen




Und dort angekommen musste ich nach einem Anruf von meinem Vorgesetzten noch direkt in der Arbeit vorbei  


 


War von Dort aus aber auch schneller ins Geschäft als nach Hause 
Alles in Allem wäre das ja gar keine besonders große Tour, aber da ich ein paar neue Wege testen wollte musste ich doch so manchen erklommenen Höhenmeter nochmals neu erklimmen  und ich bin Konditionell einfach nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Juli 2016)

Heute wieder Güterzug gespielt


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2016)

Good Morning Cuba


----------



## hw_doc (25. Juli 2016)

Aus der Reihe "Bilder mit Forst- und Landmaschinen":


----------



## rsu (25. Juli 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Aus der Reihe "Bilder mit Forst- und Landmaschinen":



Da werden Jugendträume wach Dass es den noch in so gutem Zustand gibt...


----------



## hw_doc (25. Juli 2016)

rsu schrieb:


> Da werden Jugendträume wach Dass es den noch in so gutem Zustand gibt...



Ja, die Kiste sah wirklich aus, wie im ersten Jahr nach der Indienststellung. Keine Ahnung, ob die so lange konserviert oder feinsäuberlich restauriert wurde...


----------



## shibby68 (26. Juli 2016)

ich kann es einfach nicht ausstehen wenn die Wochen so stressig beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (26. Juli 2016)

traumhafte Trails beim Nachbarn
http://www.rychlebytrails.eu/en/

absolute Empfehlung, tolle Trails die die da auf den Berg gezimmert haben, und weitestgehend natürlich belassen, der Flow Supertrail ist megalang, und sauschnell, die Anlieger sehr hoch und alles safe, plus immer einige Freeridevarianten zum Spielen. Geoff Gullevich war auch mal da ;-)

man hat nur einen Waldanstieg pro Runde, schöner uphilltrail über brücken und bach und steine, man merkt nicht dass man viele höhenmeter vernichtet.
ganz oben gibts nen Wales trail der technisch ganz gut fordert, unten dann flow trail und einige schwerere aber alles vool kombinierbar, mit pumptrack und dirtline an der kneipe direkt und camping mit fluß ein geiler ort für 2 tage spass. 































https://www.flickr.com/photos/hagbard/


----------



## fatbikepeg (26. Juli 2016)

...erster grosser Ausritt nach meinem Unfall

*Ich war fett am Meer unterwegs... *

Zunächst Fahrt mit dem Regio zum Rostock Hbf, von dort dann weiter nach Warnemünde.





Einige Bilder entlang des Ostseefernradweges:




















Am Strand von Warnemünde:





plums 










In Warnemünde gibts prima Fahrradständer für Fatbikes... so gehört sich das! 






Dann noch für 1 Tag ne Freundin in Hamburg besucht:


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Juli 2016)

Wie Unfall...hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, ich hoffe es ist wieder alles ok?

Habe mich schon gewundert das nichts mehr von Dir kam.


----------



## fatbikepeg (26. Juli 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wie Unfall...hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, ich hoffe es ist wieder alles ok?
> Habe mich schon gewundert das nichts mehr von Dir kam.



Ich hatte HIER mal was dazu geschrieben.
Ja, bis auf ein paar kleine Zipperlein und zwei Narben im Gesicht, geht es wieder. Muss jetzt erstmal wieder Muskulatur aufbauen. Mit dem Bulls Monster komme ich im Moment noch besser zurecht, weil es sich leichter und agiler fährt. Gestern erstmals wieder mit dem ICT unterwegs gewesen, insg. 36km, Seddiner Seenplatte, danach war ich völlig kaputt


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2016)

Schön, dass du wieder auf den Beinen und dem Rad bist


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Juli 2016)

Mensch, ich muss doch alles lesen...   

Auch von mir noch alles Gute, ich hoffe das Du schnell wieder an die alten Zeiten anknüpfen kannst, TOI TOI TOI TOI, allet wird jut.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Juli 2016)

Auch von mir alles Gute, dass die alte Form bald wieder hergestellt ist und alle Fatbikes wieder artgerecht bewegt werden!

Wir bewegen unsere gerade im hohen Norden... in einem geilen Gebiet...

Viele Grüße aus Geilo  Norwegen


 

Haben heute Abend mal eine kleine Aufwärmrunde gedreht und dabei gleich ein paar sehr feine Trails entdeckt...


 

 


Mal sehen, was der 60. Breitengrad noch so alles bereit hält...


----------



## Bowralph (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bowralph (27. Juli 2016)

Neulich auf Norderney, wie man mir im Nachhinein sagte ist das Radfahren am Strand komplett verboten , war totzdem schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (28. Juli 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> traumhafte Trails beim Nachbarn
> http://www.rychlebytrails.eu/en/
> 
> absolute Empfehlung, tolle Trails die die da auf den Berg gezimmert haben, und weitestgehend natürlich belassen, der Flow Supertrail ist megalang, und sauschnell, die Anlieger sehr hoch und alles safe, plus immer einige Freeridevarianten zum Spielen. Geoff Gullevich war auch mal da ;-)
> ...



Beim Nachbarn!?  ... über 700 km sind das von mir aus   

Aber die Bilder haben mir echt den Mund wässrig gemacht und mal schaun, was 2017 so alles bringt    ... ach ja, apropos Bilder: Glückwunsch zum BdT


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Juli 2016)

Heute gibt´s "Best of rock":

Bei uns muss man die Dinger suchen, hier haben die Trolle freigiebig damit herumgeworfen...








Auch der Nachwuchs musste ran!


----------



## cherokee190 (29. Juli 2016)

Schöne Gegend 
bei mir gab es gestern nur eine heimatliche Auslüftungsrunde  nach 3 wöchigen Klinikbesuch ...



 



aber dafür, weil noch 2 Tage Urlaub, etwas weiter und ausgiebiger.


----------



## Sasch_B (29. Juli 2016)

hier war mal ein Bild von einem E-Fatbike Ktm macina freeze 26 11 cx5

MFG


----------



## luki:-) (29. Juli 2016)

Sasch_B schrieb:


> Waldwege findet man immer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 515446


E...Fatbike ? Hier ?


----------



## Vighor (29. Juli 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


> E...Fatbike ? Hier ?


Besser ein E...Fatbike als kein Fatbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luki:-) (29. Juli 2016)

luki:-) schrieb:


> E...Fatbike ? Hier ?


Wer Elektrounterstützung zum Fatbiken braucht sollte doch bitte auf E Straßenflyer umsteigen und uns nicht den Zorn der Wandersleute ausbaden lassen. Schande über euch. !!!


----------



## Sasch_B (29. Juli 2016)

Puh. Also bisher waren viele Reaktionen von Wanderern die ich unterwegs getroffen habe positiv. Einige wollten sogar auch mal eine kleine Runde fahren und das grinsen ging nicht mehr aus ihrem Gesichtern als sie abgestiegen sind... 

Aber wir wollen hier nicht diskutieren über Sinn und Unsinn, sondern es sollen lediglich hier Bilder eingestellt werden.


----------



## Vighor (29. Juli 2016)

luki:) schrieb:


> Wer Elektrounterstützung zum Fatbiken braucht sollte doch bitte auf E Straßenflyer umsteigen und uns nicht den Zorn der Wandersleute ausbaden lassen. Schande über euch. !!!


Sorry, mein sarcasmus Sensor ist zZ defect .. WTB (e)fatbike pics


----------



## Bumble (29. Juli 2016)

Sasch_B schrieb:


> Aber wir wollen hier nicht diskutieren über Sinn und Unsinn, sondern es sollen lediglich hier Bilder eingestellt werden.


Fatbikes mit Motor sind hier verboten, du *musst* Plusbikes posten, dann flippen alle aus


----------



## Rommos (30. Juli 2016)

Noch eine erste, kurze Testfahrt - Installation-lap 





...hatte noch nie so breite Reifen, aber für solche Abrücke reicht's nicht...


----------



## Vighor (30. Juli 2016)

The Khan got new shoes ..

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen tubeless montiertem Gummi.
Dezentes e(xtrasoftes) Fatbike wird noch unauffälliger


----------



## Knarfifrank (30. Juli 2016)

im schönen Karwendel zum Karwendelhaus nauf.....


----------



## Fatster (30. Juli 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> The Khan got new shoes ..
> 
> Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen tubeless montiertem Gummi.
> Dezentes e(xtrasoftes) Fatbike wird noch unauffälliger
> Anhang anzeigen 515672



Nice!  Jetzt noch den Sattel vom "climb" in den "cruise" Modus, dann wirds *noch *unauffälliger


----------



## Vighor (30. Juli 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nice!  Jetzt noch den Sattel vom "climb" in den "cruise" Modus, dann wirds *noch *unauffälliger


Des is kein cruiser ..

Sobalt ich aufsteig steht der Sattel richtig, ka ob das jetzt heist das ich hinten den Dämpfer härter aufpumpen müsste aber bisher hab ich keine Durchschläge.


----------



## aemkei77 (30. Juli 2016)

Endlich wieder einen Overnighter mit dem (mittlerweile Semi)Fatbike gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Juli 2016)

Heute waren wir im Geilo Summer Park, einem Bikepark, der praktischerweise auch einen Kids Bereich hat mit 4 verschiedenen Abfahrten... ideal für den 4.0er Kandidaten und seinen kleinen 2.8er Bruder... ach ja der 4.8er hatte auch Spaß 


 

 

 

 

 

 

Unweit fanden sich weitere nette Gegebenheiten, ein wunderbar flowiger Rundtrail zum Beispiel...




ein bisschen Sandstrand...



und eine coole Wasserdurchfahrt!


 

 

 
Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Bumble (31. Juli 2016)

@Der Kokopelli 
Anhang anzeigen 515740 

Das hätte als FdT bestimmt gute Chancen


----------



## Beorn (31. Juli 2016)

Was hat der 2,8er für Reifen?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Juli 2016)

Beorn schrieb:


> Was hat der 2,8er für Reifen?



Der Big Roller von Specialized...



Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Der kleine dicke Junge hat einen noch kleineren dicken Bruder bekommen :
> Anhang anzeigen 504067
> Damit´s passt, wurden andere V-Brakes mit längeren Armen verbaut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beorn (31. Juli 2016)

Danke!


----------



## madone (31. Juli 2016)

Gestern im Karwendeltal ...


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. August 2016)

Ich war am WE mal wieder zu Besuch bei meinen Eltern in Warnemünde. Diesmal mit dem ICT. Ich muss sagen, es fährt sich mit Bud&Lou doch wesentlich besser am Strand, auch im weichen Sand, als mit den JJ4.0  Habe leider nicht mehr Bilder gemacht, da ich vom Eislaster kaum runterzukriegen war


----------



## Heckenbronzer (2. August 2016)

War mit dem Fatbike u.a. ein wenig im Wald unterwegs .
Hier die Pics:


----------



## Rocky10 (2. August 2016)

Vogesentour, alles auf sandigem Untergrund. FAT est bien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (2. August 2016)

...heute mit der Liebsten  und dem Caribou unterwegs


----------



## pommerngerrit (3. August 2016)

Hier auch mal watt von mir.


----------



## BigJohn (3. August 2016)

Da bräuchtest du aber konsequenterweise auch lila Felgenband  

...und Pedale


----------



## der FLY (3. August 2016)

Ostseebad Kühlungsborn


----------



## pommerngerrit (3. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da bräuchtest du aber konsequenterweise auch lila Felgenband
> 
> ...und Pedale


nee, wart ma ab wenn ich mit dem Bike fertig bin, denn past da jede Farbe. ;-)


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. August 2016)

Ich habe mich für flotte 40km den örtlichen Radlern angeschlossen. Da ich eher der Genussbiker bin war das schon ganz schön uiuiui. Nicht nur das Fatty hob sich in der Gruppe ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (4. August 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Beim Nachbarn!?  ... über 700 km sind das von mir aus
> 
> Aber die Bilder haben mir echt den Mund wässrig gemacht und mal schaun, was 2017 so alles bringt    ... ach ja, apropos Bilder: Glückwunsch zum BdT



danke 

fahre da unbedingt hin, es lohnt sich für volle 2 tage immer!
viel besser als pod smrkm oder so.
sehr gut gebaute trails, mit sinn und vor allem mit speed der flowtrail, und einige varianten für die techn und sprungebegabten jungs.


----------



## Wbs_70 (4. August 2016)

cz


----------



## mtbhb (4. August 2016)

Auch mal wieder durch die norddeutsche Tiefebene geradelt. Auf Truppenübungsplätzen sind so schöne sandige Wege.


----------



## shibby68 (5. August 2016)

Gemütliche Feierabendrunde. 31 Gänge sind perfekt für die Strecke.
Notiz an mich: weniger von dem grünen Zeuchs


----------



## Fatster (5. August 2016)

uiuiuiiiii...  ... da braut sich was zusammen. Nichts wie weg ...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. August 2016)

Es ist Sonntag morgen, der Wecker zeigt 4:20 Uhr. Bin hellwach, obwohl ich erst um halb eins ins Bett gegangen bin... WTF??? Draußen ist es schon taghell, ach ja, ich bin ja immer noch am 63. Breitengrad, da wird es auch Anfang August nicht so richtig dunkel... Ich laufe zum Fenster und schaue mir den Morgenhimmel an, da sehe ich ihn: mit diesem Gipfel habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen! Seit ich hier bin, scheint er mich aus der Entfernung herauszufordern. 






Herausforderung angenommen! Bis zum Frühstück sollte ich zurück sein. Also los, GPS aufs Bike gepackt, Rucksack auf und los gehts. 

Ich rolle die wunderbare Küstenstraße entlang bis zum Fuß des Bergkamms... Ein Hinweisschild versucht meine Reifen in die Irre zu führen, nein,  Bud ist erstmal nicht angesagt, hier sind Lou und Lou im Einsatz und so soll es auch erst mal bleiben...






Ich biege statt dessen in den folgenden Weg ein, was wohl dieses "Stikk UT" heißen mag? 






Dann komme ich an ein weiteres Schild, das alle Motorferdsel verbannen möchte  Ich jedoch darf durch...






Der Weg wird sehr steil und steinig, erst fahre ich, dann schiebe ich, dann trage ich...






Ab und zu ist der Weg sogar bergauf etwas fahrbar...






Doch meistens muss ich tragen...






und tragen...






Wunderbare Ausblicke erleichtern den Aufstieg... "Wir sehen, wie die Sonne.. aufgeht.. yeah yeah..."






Dann wird´s mal zur Abwechslung steil, und jetzt meine ich richtig steil... Stangen markieren den Weg...






Belohnung der Mühe: Die Aussicht wird noch spektakulärer...






Dann endlich: das Ziel in Sicht:






Und dann dieses Panorama:










Yippiiieeeee!






500 Meter über dem Meer, 90% davon hochgetragen  zum Glück ist das Echo schön leicht...






Doch es hat sich gelohnt, Blick auf die Nordatlantikküste:










Die Abfahrt ist umgekehrt wie bergauf, 90% fahren 10% tragen... Die Wege sind sehr verblockt und steil, dazwischen feucht und matschig, eine Mischung aus Fatbike- und Vertrider-Territorium... Ich denke es werden sich einige Leute wundern, wie dort oben Reifenspuren hinkommen LOL.

Sorry für die Bilderflut und die Händibildqualität


----------



## F7 Uli (7. August 2016)

Kleines Frühstück am Yachthafen von Kühlungsborn mit Jörg


----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2016)

Rund um Willingen Sauerland


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2016)

@Der Kokopelli Super Bericht mit super Bilder 

Die Nacht von Donnerstag auf Sonntag (Schlaflos im Sattel)






Restliche Bilder sind aufgrund falscher Fotoeinstellung  nix geworden


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. August 2016)

Harry echt schön da in Norwegen!
Danke für die kleinen aber feinen Tourenberichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (7. August 2016)

Hier war heute nichts mit Berg, steilen Anstiegen oder gar tragen, aber dafür gab's auch jede Menge Wasser  ...





Doch immer wieder erstaunlich wie leicht das Moonlander am Strand und sogar im weichen zertretenen Sand läuft 





Zwischenzeitlich sah es gar nicht nach Strandwetter aus, aber dafür war ich heute früh ganz alleine ....





mit diesen lustigen Gebilden 





In Kühlungsborn angekommen, gab's dann noch das erwähnte Käffchen mit Uli im Yachthafen.



 
Sogar einen Wachhund hat sich freiwillig bereit erklärt, die Aufsicht im Hafen zu übernehmen


----------



## nitrofoska (8. August 2016)

So Ihr habt's geschafft. 

Jetzt musste ich mir auch so ein dickes Bike zulegen. 

Am Wochenende die erste Trail Tour hier im Fichtelgebirge abgespult zusammen mit meinem Kollegen ;-) 

Ich muss schon sagen. Macht echt richtig Spass ;-) Ich bin begeistert. Der Gripp ist echt super zum Trail fahren.





















Das Bike bleibt auch noch bei mir. 



Gruß


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. August 2016)

"Atlanterhavsveien" heisst ein Straßenabschnitt, der im Nordwesten Norwegens an der rauen Atlantikküste entlang führt und dabei spektakulär über mehrere Brücken und Inselchen führt. Ganz besonders sind dort die Lichtverhältnisse in den Abendstunden. Nur eine kleine Straße, viel Fels und noch mehr Wasser... Hinter dem europäischen Nordmeer kommt dann erst mal lange nix, dann irgendwann Grönland... Wir sind im Norden, sogar weiter nördlich als Anchorage, Alaska... Es gibt dort einen wahren Spielplatz für Fatbiker. Eine langgezogene Felszunge bietet jede Menge Linien und Möglichkeiten, bester Grip garantiert. Bei richtiger Linienwahl kann man endlos fahren, wer Pech hat, erwischt eine Sackgasse  Die Bilder sind kurz vor 22:00 Uhr entstanden, kurz vor Sonnenuntergang, das Licht fantastisch! Enjoy!




















Mehr Bilder gibt´s hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81709


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2016)

@Der Kokopelli und @cherokee190 : da hat es ein paar super Kalenderbilder dabei 

Noch paar wenige Bilder von Schlaflos im Sattel:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. August 2016)

Eins der Bilder hat´s zur FdT Wahl geschafft:




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. August 2016)

Livepicture:


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. August 2016)

Um 4 Uhr morgens mit dem inneren Schweinehund kämpfen ...... 

Hat sich (für mich) trotzdem gelohnt ...... du blöder Hund


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Um 4 Uhr morgens mit dem inneren Schweinehund kämpfen ......
> 
> Hat sich (für mich) trotzdem gelohnt ...... du blöder Hund


Kalender


----------



## Fabeymer (10. August 2016)

Ab morgen zweieinhalb Wochen im Südwesten der USA unterwegs: 



 

Vielleicht springt da auch ein Kalenderbild bei raus... 

So long,

Fabi(an)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (10. August 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Eins der Bilder hat´s zur FdT Wahl geschafft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gratulation zum *Foto des Tages*


----------



## evolve56 (13. August 2016)

Von Zell am Ziller hoch auf die Wiesenalm und den Singletrail wieder runter... Einfach genial


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. August 2016)

Kleine Zweitages-Tour von Immenstadt nach Mittenwald.
Mit zwei Kumpels und ihren Dackelschneidern


----------



## duke209 (15. August 2016)

Harzvorland Hometrails... als Kinder nur dort geklettert, gebiked ... damals....als wir unseren Kinder noch "Freilauf" gaben...konnten.



 


 


 


 
Gruss Danny


----------



## ChristianNO (15. August 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> "Atlanterhavsveien" heisst ein Straßenabschnitt, der im Nordwesten Norwegens an der rauen Atlantikküste entlang führt und dabei spektakulär über mehrere Brücken und Inselchen führt.



Mittel-Norwegen  ;-)  Bis zum Norden ist da noch
reichlich Platz

Mvh

Christian


Sent fra min Eggbrett med Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fabeymer (16. August 2016)

Gestern: Mit der Krampe auf dem Chuckwagon/Mescal Trail (Sedona/AZ)...












...heute auf einem Zubringer zu einem Abschnitt des Arizona Trails nördlich von Flagstaff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. August 2016)

Nach der Nachtschicht schnell den Rehbergturm hoch geradelt:




Finde das Fatbike:








Eine Etage tiefer:




Von da komme ich (rechts neben der Sonne)


----------



## -zor- (16. August 2016)

mal ne Frauchen für ne Runde raus bekommen


----------



## Rommos (16. August 2016)

Heute noch das geniale Wetter für eine 75km Runde genutzt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. August 2016)

[email protected]


----------



## duke209 (16. August 2016)

Björn, Dynamik im letzten fetzt....


----------



## Vighor (17. August 2016)

Runde ums Dorf 


 


Neuverlegung des Baches ..


----------



## trial_neuling (18. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Runde ums Dorf



Wo ist der Hund?


----------



## Vighor (18. August 2016)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Wo ist der Hund?


Zuhause in ner kühlen Ecke, mit dem hatte ich vorher nen Runde durchs Dorf gemacht und 2,3 km Distanz mit über 20km/h im dauerspurt waren genug. Jetzt muss ich nur noch ne Methode finden das er auch gemütlich neben dem Rad läuft


----------



## Rommos (18. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Zuhause in ner kühlen Ecke, mit dem hatte ich vorher nen Runde durchs Dorf gemacht und 2,3 km Distanz mit über 20km/h im dauerspurt waren genug. Jetzt muss ich nur noch ne Methode finden das er auch gemütlich neben dem Rad läuft


....selber gemütlicher fahren - beste Begründung fürs cruisen "....der Hund rennt sich sonst..."


----------



## Vighor (18. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....selber gemütlicher fahren - beste Begründung fürs cruisen "....der Hund rennt sich sonst..."


Wenn ich mit Hund gemütlich fahren will dan muss ich die ganze Zeit die Bremsen anziehen, anders ist der nicht auf gemütliches Tempo runter zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (18. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Hund gemütlich fahren will dan muss ich die ganze Zeit die Bremsen anziehen, anders ist der nicht auf gemütliches Tempo runter zu kriegen.


Achso, ich dachte er passt sich deinem Tempo, also dem Herrchen an.... Rollentausch beim Rudelcheffe


----------



## honkori (18. August 2016)

Beim meinem Hund muss ich nur die ersten 100 m bis zur nächsten Straße mitstrampeln damit er mich nicht umreißt. Da allerdings hoffe ich immer das uns niemand "in die Quere kommt" -> 30 kmh + 30 kg Hund + 15 kg Fatbike + 85 kg Fahrer -> großes Auweia !! 

ciiaooo

ps.seit ich die hundeleine aber um die sattelstrebe binde...kann sonst nicht mehr viel passieren. vorher war ich der irrigen meinung man könne den hund auch mit der leine in der hand am lenker festhalten -> zwei sehr schnelle "hüpfer" über den lenker, zum glück im wald, haben mich aber eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Vighor (18. August 2016)

honkori schrieb:


> Beim meinem Hund muss ich nur die ersten 100 m bis zur nächsten Straße mitstrampeln damit er mich nicht umreißt. Da allerdings hoffe ich immer das uns niemand "in die Quere kommt" -> 30 kmh + 30 kg Hund + 15 kg Fatbike + 85 kg Fahrer -> großes Auweia !!


Ich brauch eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu strampeln, hab den halter an der Hinterachse. Sobalt ich aufsteige dan spurtet der Hund los.(bin ich ihm am abgewöhnen). Bei 35 kg Briard 17kg Moonlander und 106kg Fahrer sind 20 - 30 km/h schon mit Vorsicht zu geniessen


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. August 2016)

E-bike quasi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> E-bike quasi


pssssst, das ist hier unerwünscht


----------



## honkori (18. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ich brauch eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu strampeln, hab den halter an der Hinterachse. Sobalt ich aufsteige dan spurtet der Hund los.(bin ich ihm am abgewöhnen). Bei 35 kg Briard 17kg Moonlander und 106kg Fahrer sind 20 - 30 km/h schon mit Vorsicht zu geniessen




Ach herje...Briad ?
Das brauchste ja länger um den Hund zu kämmen als beim Bike putzen...

ciiaooo


----------



## trial_neuling (19. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> E-bike quasi


D-Bike!


----------



## trial_neuling (19. August 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ich brauch eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu strampeln, hab den halter an der Hinterachse. Sobalt ich aufsteige dan spurtet der Hund los.(bin ich ihm am abgewöhnen). Bei 35 kg Briard 17kg Moonlander und 106kg Fahrer sind 20 - 30 km/h schon mit Vorsicht zu geniessen



Ich versuche das derbe Ziehen unserem Labrador-Großpudel auch abzugewöhnen, wobei diese Halterung ja eigentlich zum Ziehen konzipiert ist. Nervt aber trotzdem. Auf knapp 30 km/h zieht er mich mit meinen 86kg trotzdem, sogar an leichten Anstiegen. Ich glaube er denkt das ist sein Job.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. August 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbiken-mit-hund-en.749162/
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (19. August 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbiken-mit-hund-en.749162/
> ?


Wir schwiffen ab, sorry.


----------



## Mr_Slow (19. August 2016)

Ok, dann mal wieder etwas zu Thema.
Kleine Seeve - Elbe - Seevekanal Runde gedreht, bei dem traumhaftem Wetter.

Seeve






Elbe





Fünfhausener Landweg










Neuländer See















Seevekanal










Fuchsberg










Räuberberg





Hitzenberg 










Leider nur Handyfotos...


----------



## Boerni-et3 (19. August 2016)

Oberhalb von Bozen, auf dem Trail Nr. 6 von Jenesei runter:
Smallboy10,5 auf Fatboy24
War richtig schön!!!


----------



## BigJohn (19. August 2016)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Ok, dann mal wieder etwas zu Thema.
> Kleine Seeve - Elbe - Seevekanal Runde gedreht, bei dem traumhaftem Wetter.
> 
> Seeve
> ...


Sieht nach ner Materialschlacht aus


----------



## Bumble (19. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sieht nach ner Materialschlacht aus


Ich merk grad dass ich bei eurem Insider-Gequatsche völlig raus bin und rein garnix mehr kapier 

Egal, weiter im Text, wird schon lustig sein


----------



## BigJohn (19. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich merk grad dass ich bei eurem Insider-Gequatsche völlig raus bin und rein garnix mehr kapier
> 
> Egal, weiter im Text, wird schon lustig sein


Damit meine ich, dass das Fatbike in Anbetracht der Strecke großzügig überdimensioniert ist.
Ist jetzt auch nicht besonders insiderig. Materialschlachten gabs schon im ersten Weltkrieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (20. August 2016)

Nachdem das Gejammer bergauf unertraeglich wurde, habe ich aufgegeben und wir haben uns der Family Area gewidmet oder sind brav mit der Gondel hoch


----------



## cruisingfix (20. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen..
..i bin gerade in den Hochalpen nähe Briancon.
...erste tour mit 1550hm  zum "Tortenbunker"  ..weiter über "Col de Granon"
..retour über trails nach  Briancon.


----------



## cruisingfix (20. August 2016)

..auf ca. 2300 m.ü. N	  ...das Farley 9  bringt mich überall hin...


----------



## cruisingfix (20. August 2016)

...morgen gehts mit ein bißchen Glück (wetter )  hoch zum "Col de Jandri".
..auf ca. 3200 m.ü.N.

Gruß Micha


----------



## cherokee190 (21. August 2016)

Sonntägliche Runde durchs Quellental mit dem Mondraker und mit der neuen 1x11 (11-46)



 



Ist schon beachtlich was so an Steigungen geht  ...





solang der Reifen nicht unter Traktionsverlust leidet und man am Hang nicht mehr aus den Klickis kommt . 
Die Chaos sind doch schon merklich abgefahren und trotz moderaten 0,3/0,4 bar nicht immer allen Bedingungen gewachsen .





Schönen Sonntag ....


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. August 2016)

Das war vor etwa einem Jahr auf 3123m Höhe 

Und wenn alles klappt , dann stehen nächste Woche 5 Fatbikes da oben


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 521672
> Das war vor etwa einem Jahr auf 3123m Höhe
> 
> Und wenn alles klappt , dann stehen nächste Woche 5 Fatbikes da oben


Sieht nach Madritschjoch aus


----------



## Fatster (21. August 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Sieht nach Madritschjoch aus



... sieht nach *saukalt* aus


----------



## cruisingfix (21. August 2016)




----------



## Allgaeufex (21. August 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Sieht nach Madritschjoch aus



Gut erkannt 



Fatster schrieb:


> ... sieht nach *saukalt* aus



Stimmt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (21. August 2016)

Leider konnten wir heute doch nicht zum "Col de jandri"..
..so sind wir ne andere schöne tour gekurbelt...
43km /1600 hm... bei bestem wetter

mfg

 ...im hintergrund "mount chaberton".. auf dem waren wir letztes jahr


----------



## danie-dani (21. August 2016)

Wie ging das Sprichwort... Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen. 

Also ging es nach der sonntäglichen Arbeit aufs Bike...



 

Erster Stop,  am gefühlten 3853ten Heuballen...



 

Kurzer Blick auf Fulda bevor es in den Wald ging...



 

Kaum aus dem Wald, braut sich was zusammen...



 

Egal, Sitz ja auf dem Fatbike...

Artgerechte Haltung, schön war es gewesen...


----------



## rsu (21. August 2016)

Heute mal wieder kleine gemeinsame Fatbikerunde. Bei der Abfahrt meinte der Kleine dass was gefaehrliches kommt. Rechnete mit einer Vollbremsung oder dergleichen, aber nicht dass er gleich beide Haende vom Lenker nimmt und weit von sich streckt. Da hat es den Papa dann fast vor Schreck vom Rad genommen


----------



## Nordender (21. August 2016)

Nachdem ich mich gestern mit dem Tubeless Umbau beschäftigt habe, musste das schöne Morgenwetter genutzt und der Dickfüßler ausgeführt werden.

Ruhig liegt er da, der Main



Über Großkrotzenburg ging es auf direktem Wege auf die Birkenhainer Straße. Zu Beginn präsentiert sich der Weg als eine Mischung von Schotter, Sandtrails und Matsch. Optimales Fat Bike Terrain.




Der Birkenhainer folgend geht es über Feld- und Wiesenwege durch Maisfelder Richtung Fernblick und Frohnbügel.

Rutsch mal, Dude!




An Frohnbügel vorbei über nette Trails und ein paar Gegenanstiege verdunkelt sich der Wald und man spürt das Unheil kommen und auf einmal steht sie da - die Teufelsmühle am Geiselbach.




Anschließend folgt der landschaftlich schönste Teil der Tour entlang des Geiselbachtals oder Teufelsgrund...? Egal, wunderschönes Fleckchen und gar nicht spessart-like. Das kann man mit der Knipse gar nicht richtig einfangen.




Anschließend ging es über Hemsbach und Hahnenkamm wieder über den Main ins Hessenland. Rechtzeitig vor dem großen Schutt.


----------



## univega 9 (22. August 2016)

Endlich wieder Urlaub. ......


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. August 2016)

Melde mich mal für die nächsten 10 Tage in`s Vinschgau ab 

Morgen Früh geht`s los 





Mein Halbdicker und mein Dicker liegen jetzt schon im Auto und warten auf ihren Einsatz


----------



## hoodride (22. August 2016)

Viel Spaß und grüß den Michi!


----------



## mikeonbike (22. August 2016)

hoodride schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 521905
> 
> Viel Spaß und grüß den Michi!



danach warst du aber extrabreit bzw. fat breit


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. August 2016)

hoodride schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 521905
> 
> Viel Spaß und grüß den Michi!


ich hab grad ein Déjà-vu! Wohl bekomm´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2016)

Drei Stunden Schlammschlacht


----------



## nordstadt (22. August 2016)

Sommerurlaub 2016: Erstmal die Nach von Donnerstag auf Sonntag hinter mich gebracht und Orden verteilt, dann mit der Familich ab an die Nordsee nach Zeeland.




SIS 2016 by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Zieldownhill 2016 by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Glühwürmchen by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Nordsee by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Nordsee by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Nordsee by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Nordsee by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## univega 9 (24. August 2016)

Cuxhaven. ...


----------



## Dutshlander (24. August 2016)

Oweia es muss ja ziemlich trocken sein da oben, wenn Cuxhaven ein Schlammloch geworden ist


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. August 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Oweia es muss ja ziemlich trocken sein da oben, wenn Cuxhaven ein Schlammloch geworden ist


----------



## Vighor (25. August 2016)

Midweek in Deutschland  und dann lokale Trails gefunden 

Gestern den kompletten Rundtrail gefahren und heute dann 3 mal den Wild Hog Trail inklusive den kleineren Jumps gefahren.
Wie der Name sagt, schön flowig. einige Stücke des Rundtrails fand unser Hund auch sehr gut (haben aber nur die langsamen Passagen betreten und aufgepasst, wir wollen ja keine Mountainbiker im Weg stehen und verärgern oder gar Unfälle verursachen )
Den No Jokes Trail hab ich vermieden, zuviel des Guten für mich 

Startpunkt des Wild Hog Trails



Eine einstiegsstelle des Flowtrails.



Ende des 2ten Abschnitts des Wild Hog Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (25. August 2016)

Es gibt mal wieder Internet in den USA und somit Bilder von einem Overnighter im Joshua Tree Nationalpark:


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. August 2016)

Königsspitze von der Schaubachhütte


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. August 2016)

Verdammte Axt ......


----------



## Fatster (25. August 2016)

Mario,
sei froh, dass Du nicht dabei bist! Dieser Drecksanstieg zur Hütte war manchmal sogar zum Schieben fast zu steil. 
Wer immer solche Rampen in die Landschaft gesetzt hat; ich wers ihn finden und dann setzts aber was!


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. August 2016)

Der is fertig


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. August 2016)

Heh ich dachte ihr wollt da rauf Radeln 

Nur gut das es Morgen auch eine Gondelfahrt da hoch gibt 

Schlaft gut und bis Morgen


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)

Madritschjoch 5 Fatbikes im Hochgebirge


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. August 2016)

Äfach nur schee


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)

War echt ein Traumtag. T-Shirt Wetter auf 3000. perfekte Bedingungen


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)

Stephan und Jürgen haben uns souverän geguidet
Danke nochmal an beide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (26. August 2016)

Ich hasse gerade meine gopro4black .. Bewegte Aufnahmen des wild hog trail sind alle nur stockend, sieht aus das 1440 bei über 30grad die Kamera überfordert   eine andere Erklärung hab ich jetzt nicht.
Hab auf meinen letzten Touren immer die Res benutzt und vorher keine Probleme gehabt. 
Hatte mich schon auf ein schönes Filmchen gefreut .. Die letzten beiden Abfahrten waren gut flüssig und mit fast allen (kleinen) Sprüngen


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. August 2016)

Hi Chris

Dann schau mer mal ob ich auch noch ein paar Bildchen von unserer Geilen Tour hier Einstellen kann 





 

 



Sorry , aber das Internet hier auf dem Campingplatz wird anscheinend noch mit einem Fahraddynamo angetrieben


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)

Jürgen mein Freund!


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)




----------



## Fatster (26. August 2016)

Mei, der @Fatbikebiker und ich sitzen grad beim vierten Viertel Landwein und schauen uns die Buildln vom Tag an. Da war z.B. das hier:


----------



## Fatster (26. August 2016)




----------



## Allgaeufex (26. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Stephan und Jürgen haben uns souverän geguidet
> Danke nochmal an beide


Sehr gerne , jederzeit wieder , Ihr seit ja auch eine Super Truppe


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)

Kommt in den Kalender


----------



## Fatster (26. August 2016)

vier Viertel südtiroler Landwein und fünf Schnäpse später hab ich noch das hier gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (26. August 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> vier Viertel südtiroler Landwein und fünf Schnäpse später hab ich noch das hier gefunden:


Man merkt das du schlecht gegen Alkohol kannst


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. August 2016)

Big Brother schaut heute nach Euch 

http://www.bergfex.it/stilfser-joch-ortler/webcams/c4770/


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Big Brother schaut heute nach Euch
> 
> http://www.bergfex.it/stilfser-joch-ortler/webcams/c4770/


wie romantisch, fast nix los da oben


----------



## madone (27. August 2016)

Um den Herzogstand ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> wie romantisch, fast nix los da oben



lebt ihr noch 
Oder haben Euch die tausende Schmalspurheinis einfach überfahren?
Braucht ihr Hilfe?
Soll ich schnell vorbeikommen, die machen wir platt


----------



## Rommos (27. August 2016)

War eine traumhafte Runde heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (28. August 2016)

Tibettrail vom Stilfser Joch nach Trafoi 

Zwei mal Halbfett und einmal ganz Fett


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. August 2016)




----------



## duke209 (28. August 2016)

...es kann nur einen geben!!! Einer musst einstecken, einer....nachgeben .....


----------



## duke209 (28. August 2016)

madone schrieb:


> Um den Herzogstand ...



Die Maloja Shorts sind top


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. August 2016)

Was für ein geiler 24 Stunden Marathon 









Rest folgt morgen. Mein Bett ruft noch mehr als 38 Stunden ohne Schlaf


----------



## evolve56 (28. August 2016)

Wieder mal im Dobeltal
1x Hausrunde❤️


----------



## Fatster (29. August 2016)

Donnerstag: Prad - Sulden - Schaubachhütte - @Fatbikebiker et moi:

Durchatmen auf halber Höhe zw. Sulden und der Hütte:





... und nur nicht runterschauen:





OH GOTT!!! ICH HAB RUNTERGESCHAUT! 

Egal, weiter ... gefühlte 2000 Lichtjahre später:








Jetzt nur noch Essen, schlafen! 

Freitagmorgen: Blick aus dem "Schlafzimmer"fenster





Absprachegemäß standen dann @Allgaeufex und @Familybikers überpünktlich um 8.45 Uhr auf der Matte  .. na dann: Harry, fahr schon mal die Radl vor





Von der Schaubachhütte bis hierher gings dann eigentlich wieder zu fahren;





Betonung auf "eigentlich", denn quasi vom Frühstückstisch weg gleich >25% Rampen hoch zu treten, das ist alles, nur nicht meins 
Gottseidank versprach der Blick nach oben, dass an weiter*fahren* nicht zu denken war ... irgendwie war ich aber der Einzige, der so dachte 





Pfff, mir doch egal 

Dafür hab ich noch paar schöne Impressionen festgehalten





.. ähm ne, das meinte ich nicht. Ich meinte sowas in der Art:





Und irgendwann sah man sich dann wieder ***ich wusste, dass die sich übernehmen würden*** 





Achtet mal auf das gequälte Grinsen!  

Nachdem sich die drei dann solidarisch mit meiner Herangehensweise zeigten, war's wieder ein sehr harmonisches BikeBergaufschiebwuchten





Da fielen auch mal die kleinen "Schönheiten" des Berges ins Auge





.. und plötzlich standen dann auch  "große" Ebensolche im Weg 





Also lieber nochmal ne kurze Schiebepause und noch einen Panoramaknips zur anderen Seite





... to be continued ...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. August 2016)

Klasse! Ihr nutzt das Super Wetter ja mal richtig gründlich aus! Hätte zu gerne mit Euch zusammen da hochgeschoben


----------



## Nordender (29. August 2016)

@Fatster: Respekt!

Ich bin gestern vor der Hitze in den Wald geflohen. 

Eine Komposition in grün


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2016)

Ja ja , Rainer Übertreibt mal wieder 

Er ist mindestens genauso viel geradelt wie ich 

oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2016)

Und Chris ist sowieso durch nichts Aufzuhalten


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2016)

Am flottesten ist aber wie immer Stefan drauf  
Immer wenn ich irgendwo ankam , war er schon da


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. August 2016)

Halbfett:


----------



## cherokee190 (29. August 2016)

Dieses Bergpanorama macht schon etwas neidisch , aber das viele bergauf schieben ist so gar nicht meins .
Dafür lieber gemütlich durch den schattigen Wald ....





mit einem kleinen Abstecher zum Strand,





und wieder durch den kühleren Wald zurück.


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Dieses Bergpanorama macht schon etwas neidisch , aber das viele bergauf schieben ist so gar nicht meins .
> Dafür lieber gemütlich durch den schattigen Wald ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 523780
> ...



Sieht auch toll aus 

Eben alles zu seiner Zeit und wie jeder mag 

Mit den Dicken ist eben ALLES möglich


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sieht auch toll aus
> 
> Eben alles zu seiner Zeit und wie jeder mag
> 
> Mit den Dicken ist eben ALLES möglich


Sag ich auch immer, gell Jürgen


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sag ich auch immer, gell Jürgen
> Anhang anzeigen 523787



Ui Chris hast Du schon wieder Sehnsucht nach nem Snowride zum Albert


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2016)

Na no ned, aber alles zu seiner Zeit


----------



## Peng999 (29. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Und Chris ist sowieso durch nichts Aufzuhalten



Hut ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Na no ned, aber alles zu seiner Zeit



Hoffentlich dauerts noch lange


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich dauerts noch lange



Servus Mario
Schön zu sehn , das Du nach Deiner Marathon-Tour wieder Fit und Ausgeschlafen bist


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Mario
> Schön zu sehn , das Du nach Deiner Marathon-Tour wieder Fit und Ausgeschlafen bist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 523871 Anhang anzeigen 523872



12 Stunden haben gerreicht


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2016)




----------



## cherokee190 (29. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sieht auch toll aus
> 
> Eben alles zu seiner Zeit und wie jeder mag
> 
> Mit den Dicken ist eben ALLES möglich



Ende Oktober wollen wir eine Woche irgend wo in den Raum München. Da das genaue Quartier noch offen ist, muss ich es wohl noch ein bissel in Richtung Bergwelt verschieben . Vielleicht ergibt sich ja etwas


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2016)

Es wäre uns Südstaatlern sicher eine Ehre Eurer Hochwürden aus dem Norden etwas unserer Heimat zu zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (29. August 2016)

Das würde mich natürlich im höchsten Grade erfreuen


----------



## Rommos (29. August 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ende Oktober wollen wir eine Woche irgend wo in den Raum München. Da das genaue Quartier noch offen ist, muss ich es wohl noch ein bissel in Richtung Bergwelt verschieben . Vielleicht ergibt sich ja etwas


...ah, da wäre ein Treffen cool...allerdings bin ich von Mitte bis Ende Oktober in Meck.Pomm. - Kajak & Bike Urlaub mit der Liebsten


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. August 2016)

.... dann will ich auch mal 

Thema: Überraschungsbesuch am Stilfser Joch, oder ein genialer 24 Stunden Tag

- morgens gegen 8 Uhr aufstehen
- Bike und Gepäck vorrichten
- nachmittags zur großen Geburtstagsfeier meiner 90jährigen Oma 
- 21Uhr Gepäck und Bike im Auto verstauen
- Abfahrt nach Prad
- eine! kurze Pause am Rechensee eingelegt:




-3:00 Uhr Ankunft in Prad 
-3:15Uhr Abfahrt Richtung Stilfser Joch
-3:30Uhr erneut Abfahrt Richtung Stilfser Joch (Knieprotektoren im Auto vergessen)
-irgendwann kam dann die berüchtigte Kehre 48




Lest ihr noch mit 

-Immer weiter ging es den Berg hoch, und hoch, und hoch, und hoch .... 
Zum Glück muss ich ja Pausen für Fotos machen einlegen 




Die erste Cola-Dose noch schnell vernichtet und es konnte weitergehen. Ein Plan für den Überraschungsangriff wurde in meinem Kopf zurecht gelegt, irgendwie muss man die Zeit neben kurbeln, kurbeln und kurbeln ja sinnvoll nutzen 

Irgendwie war ich richtig gut unterwegs, doch der Einbruch kam dann irgendwann bei Kehre 20. Also noch einmal nen kurzen Halt für ein Foto eingelegt:




Eine weitere Cola durfte dran glauben. Schnell noch die Jacke angezogen (scheiße war das kalt) und es ging weiter.
Zwischendurch immer mal wieder auf die Uhr geschaut: 6:30Uhr Sonnenaufgang, das müsste ich doch noch schaffen

Naja, es war dann doch 6:44Uhr als ich oben an der Tibethütte ankam:




Danach noch ein paar weitere Bilder von der Umgebung gemacht:




Dann konnte es an meinen Plan gehen. Dude auf der Terrasse vor der Eingangstür abstellen, ein paar Meter den Berg raufklettern und abwarten was passiert 




@Bumble wusste von meinem Vorhaben, und hat von @Fatbikebiker eine Abfahrtszeit von 7:30Uhr genannt bekommen. 
Also musste ich ja nur bis max. 8Uhr warten, dachte ich zumindest ....
Nachdem gegen 7:45Uhr fast alle Fenster der Tibethütte geöffnet waren, und kein einziger mir bekannter Fatbiker an einem der Frühstückstische saß .....
Naja warte ich eben noch paar Minuten und genieße die einsetzende Wärme der Sonne plus Ausblick 
Kurz vor 8 Uhr wurde ich dann doch etwas ungeduldig. Die geplante Abfahrt über den Goldseetrail muss ja früh gestartet werden. (Goldseetrail ist für Biker zwischen 10 und 16Uhr gesperrt)

Lest ihr immer noch mit 

Jetzt hielt ich es nicht mehr aus, Handy aus der Tasche gekramt und @Fatster versucht zu erreichen. Weggedrückt 
Also @Fatbikebiker angerufen: Mailbox 
Und jetzt??? Noch einmal bei @Fatster angerufen: (kurzer Ausschnitt des Gespräches)

Moin Rainer, wo seid ihr
_in Südtirol_
Ja, ist mir schon klar ... wo seid ihr genau
_in Mals_
Ok, ich stehe vor der Tibethütte
_stille_  (das Gesicht hätte ich gerne gesehen) 

Da die Jungs ihre Pläne etwas abgeändert haben, musste ich nur auf den Shuttle warten. Dieser brachte @Allgaeufex und Stefan nach oben 
Zeitmässig konnte der Goldseetrail nicht mehr unter die Stollen genommen werden, also blieb der supergeniale  Tibettrail (vielen Dank an @Allgaeufex fürs Guiden)

















So ein genialer Trail 

In Trafoi sind wir dann auf den restlichen Trupp gestoßen:




(Gruppenfoto hat @Fatster)

Danach ging es wieder zurück gen Heimat. Nach 14km Stau auf der A8 kam ich nach fast genau 24 Stunden gegen 21:15Uhr wieder wohlbehalten bei meiner geliebten Familie an 
Schnell noch paar Bilder angeschaut, dann fielen gegen 23 Uhr meine Augen zu. So lange war ich schon lange nicht mehr am Stück wach 

*Was für ein genialer Tag*


----------



## cherokee190 (29. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...ah, da wäre ein Treffen cool...allerdings bin ich von Mitte bis Ende Oktober in Meck.Pomm. - Kajak & Bike Urlaub mit der Liebsten



Mecklenburger Seenplatte .... Müritz?


----------



## Rommos (29. August 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Mecklenburger Seenplatte .... Müritz?


...etwas östlicher (abgelegener ) - Userin


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> *Was für ein genialer Tag*


Mario, du hast nen Knall ! 
geile Aktion, aber ich bin zu alt für son Scheiß..... obwohl


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. August 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Mario, du hast nen Knall !
> geile Aktion, aber ich bin zu alt für son Scheiß..... obwohl



Dafür ist man nie zu alt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... dann will ich auch mal
> 
> Thema: Überraschungsbesuch am Stilfser Joch, oder ein genialer 24 Stunden Tag
> 
> ...


Verdammt coole Aktion!!! 

Ich war vor 4 Wochen dort.


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. August 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... dann will ich auch mal
> 
> Thema: Überraschungsbesuch am Stilfser Joch, oder ein genialer 24 Stunden Tag
> 
> ...



Hi Mario

Danke für den tollen Bericht und die Genialen Bilder 

Das war wirklich eine Super Tour und es hat mich sehr gefreut das Du uns so " unerwartet " begleitet hast , Danke.


----------



## Peng999 (30. August 2016)

Mario 
Geile Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (30. August 2016)

auch wenn es hier eigentlich nix verloren hat: hat jemand gute Tips für traillastige Touren - gerne auch mit GPS-Track dazu - in un dum und in der Nähe von Balderschwang?

...damit es doch noch durchgeht noch ein Bild von vor einiger Zeit dazu...


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. August 2016)

http://www.gpsies.com/trackList.do

Eventuell hilft Dir das ja weiter


----------



## Peng999 (31. August 2016)

Bin gerade von meinem dritten Overnighter zurück.
Einfach geil. Diese Ruhe


----------



## Fatster (31. August 2016)

Madritschjoch Teil 2 - Freitag:

Hiervon hab ich leider nicht mehr viele Bilder, denn ich hab mich auf's GoProieren konzentriert. Aber vielleicht kann der @Fatbikebiker ja noch paar Bilder nachschieben 

Wie dem auch sei; jedenfalls kam knapp unter dem Gipfel dann noch ein kleines Schneefeld, das es zu überqueren galt und welches mir deutlich aufzeigte, dass meine Fiveten nicht nur keine Bergauf-Traktion auf Geröll boten sondern auch in puncto "Einsinkfähigkeiten" durchfielen ... 



 
... naja, ok, vielleicht hatte es auch ein bisschen mit meinem Gewicht zu tun! 

Egal; plötzlich und völlig überraschend war er dann da: "Da Güpfe"



 





Stolz wie Bolle und die nassen Füsse für kurze Zeit vergessend, ging dann die Gipfelfoto-Orgie los .. hier nur kleine Auszüge:











 
Jedoch ließ der Blick auf die andere Seite gleich wieder jegliches Hochgefühl im Keim ersticken ... *sackra*, war das steil und verblockt! 

Immer vor mich hinmurmelnd: "_Du hast Hund, Kind und Frau_" (die Reihenfolge war jetzt einfach willkürlich ) hab ich es dann vorgezogen, die nächsten 100-150 Tiefenmeter zu schieben. Das war für einen Flachlandtiroler wie mich dann einfach ne Nummer zu heftig.

Zudem war während dieser Phase der Tour in mir der Entschluss gereift, FiveTen vor einem amerikanischen Gericht zu verklagen. 
Denn nicht nur die mangelnde Schotter-/Geröll-/Bergauftraktion sowie die großzügige Wasserdurchlässigkeit, nein, auch der bergab Abstiegsgrip der FiveTen war absolut mangelhaft. Hab es daher vorgezogen, den ein oder anderen steilen Absatz auf dem Hintern sitzend runter zu rutschen; lieber gut gerutscht als cool gestürzt! 
Keine Ahnung was die drei Bayern an diesen Stellen gemacht haben ...  ... hatten die vielleicht bessere Schuhe?  

Was allerdings nach dieser ersten Passage kam, das war eine durchgehende Trailorgie vom Allerallerfeinsten und entschädigte für (fast) Alles ... ähm, sagte ich schon, dass ich nasse Füße hatte?  Mal schaun, vielleicht komm ich ja dazu, hiervon ein kurzes Video zusammenzuschneiden.

However:
Der Weg runter ins Martelltal war einfach nur - göttlich!
Die Einkehr in der Zufallhütte - köstlich!
Der Schatten dort - unbezahlbar!





Nach dieser mir persönlich alles abverlangenden Trailabfahrt bis zur Zufallhütte war das sich nun Anschließende im Vergleich dazu quasi "Kindergeburtstag" ... und genau so hab ich mich dann auch auf den letzten Trailpassagen nach Morter, dem highspeed-Waalweg hinunter bis zum Einstieg in den Montanitrail sowie dem Flowerlebnis auf Selbigem auch gefühlt ... einfach nur geil, geil, geil! 

*Ein ganz ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Jürgen und Stefan* für's verantwortungsvolle Vornewegfahren und uns den Weg zeigen an diesem zweiten "Joch-Tag". Dieses Hochgebirgs-FatBike-Erlebnis wird zukünftig nur sehr schwer zu toppen sein.
Ach ja; dass Chris und ich an diesem Abend völlig platt - und strunzhagelvoll  - ins Bett gefallen sind, das könnt ihr annehmen ... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte!


----------



## Fatster (31. August 2016)

Noch paar Bilder vom Samstag - Radtag am Stilfserjoch:

Es war gefühlte 46 °C heiß - und wenn man das "Glück hatte", an einer der unzähligen Steinwände vorbeizufahren, von denen die Hitze regelrecht reflektiert wurde, dann waren's nochmal 20°C mehr 
Aber nicht nur das, irgendwie war dieses Jahr auch der Gipfel gefühlte 600Hm weiter oben und nicht nur gefühlt sondern tatsächlich waren dieses Jahr so viele Krankenwagen - und sogar ein Hubschrauber - im Einsatz wie ich es die letzten Jahre noch nicht erlebt habe. 
Hab noch nie so viele Leute auf den letzten 10 Kehren regelrecht "eingehen" sehen, wie dieses Jahr. Aber da das ne Bildergalerie ist und ich euch weiter oben schon genug zugetextet hab, mach ich ma Bilder 

Cafe in Prad - kann losgehen!





Irgendwie wenig los, morgens um 10 Uhr in Prad - das kenn ich auch anders




We call it a Classic 



F***!   ... ok, mir *geht's* Scheiße nach dem gestrigen Abend, aber *das* ist ja dann wohl doch etwas übertrieben  



Genau!  Hau bloß ab! Ich komm alleine da hoch ... 




Hier hat BATMAN noch gute Laune 




.. hier nicht mehr!  ... *ICH STEIG DA NICHT EIN, VERGESST ES! *... mir geht's gut ...  




Da wird sich der das BIG ED schiebende Kollege wohl auch das ein oder andere PS vom Mopped neben ihm rübergewünscht haben, denk ich ma!  







So ne Aussicht ist doch jede Mühe wert, oder? Mal im Ernst? 




Diese Aussicht ebenfalls, glaubt mir! 




Aber diese hier, das kann man(n) drehen und wenden wie man will, diese Aussicht hier war die ALLERBESTESTE!  




Und dann, satt und müde, kommt sie ... die Jahr für Jahr selbe, bohrende Frage:

_WARUM TU ICH MIR DAS IMMER AN?  _




Von der Abfahrt gibt's diesesmal keine Bilder, aber dass man mit der Kombination "vorne BUD/SRAM GUIDE RS und 200er Bremsscheiben" nahezu *jedes* motorisierte Gefährt vor den Kehren innen ausbremsen kann, das isso!  
Das ich da nie mehr mit nem LOU hinten drauf hoch "knattere", das auch!


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. August 2016)

Mensch Rainer Du bist scho a zacher Hund


----------



## Fatster (31. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mensch Rainer Du bist scho a zacher Hund



... wohl eher ein "Sacher Hund" ... oder ein "Schwarzwälder Kirsch Hund"  

Warte sehnsüchtig auf Bilder deiner neuesten Schandtaten; was ist los, Kamera kaputt? Oder ist der Dynamo für's WLAN auf dem Campingplatz kaputt gegangen?


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. August 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... wohl eher ein "Sacher Hund" ... oder ein "Schwarzwälder Kirsch Hund"
> 
> Warte sehnsüchtig auf Bilder deiner neuesten Schandtaten; was ist los, Kamera kaputt? Oder ist der Dynamo für's WLAN auf dem Campingplatz kaputt gegangen?



Rainer i dat ja gern , aber i trau mi oifach it , weil i die reschtlichn Tag allweil nur mit m Halbfetten Unterwegs bi.
Und i glab des kimmt do allweil it so guat o


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2016)

Ich war heute auf dem höchsten Berg des Pfälzer Waldes. Die Kalmit ist mit 672,6m NN zwar 4mal niedriger als das Stilfserjoch. Den Bericht von Rainer da oben zu lesen, und in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen macht aber trotzdem riesigen Spaß 




Dazu eine Portion Spinatknödel für meine Frau, und die 2. Portion Pilzragout mit Semmelknödel war für mich 




@Allgaeufex: Schmalspurbilder zeigen geht hier auch (mir doch egal wenn es keinem gefällt) 




Wildbäche(lein) gibt es bei uns auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (31. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> http://www.gpsies.com/trackList.do
> 
> Eventuell hilft Dir das ja weiter



...ja!

...irgendeine Empfehlung in dem bunten Wust, der sich mir da auftut? (nicht zu Straßen-/wirtschaftsweglastig, gerne auch mal etwas kniffligere Abschnitte)

...und natürlich noch ein Bild dazu...


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. August 2016)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...ja!
> 
> ...irgendeine Empfehlung in dem bunten Wust, der sich mir da auftut? (nicht zu Straßen-/wirtschaftsweglastig, gerne auch mal etwas kniffligere Abschnitte)
> 
> ...



Zum Beispiel von Immenstadt durchs Steigbachtal vorbei an der Alpe Mittelberg und der Alpe Gund hinauf zum Stuiben.



 

 

 



Von da kurz zurück in die Senke zwischen Stuiben und Sedererstuiben und dann Richtung Gunzesrieder Tal vorbei an der Alpe Ornach den Wanderweg runter nach Gunzesrieder Säge


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. September 2016)

Heute nochmal das geniale Spätsommerwetter ausgenutzt:

bissel abhängen:




pausieren:




Farbspiel:




finde den faten Biker:


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. September 2016)

Super Bilder Mario 

Aber sag mal , machst Du ausser Fatbiken auch noch was anderes


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2016)

Pfalz ist schoh ne feine Gegend 

G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. September 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Super Bilder Mario
> 
> Aber sag mal , machst Du ausser Fatbiken auch noch was anderes



ähm, .............................. NÖ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (2. September 2016)

Ich glaube, ich bin was sinnvolles Aufmotzen eines Billigrahmens angeht, langsam am Ende ... 15.3 Kilos mit Bluto und Absenkstütze sind auch ok.


----------



## Keeper1407 (4. September 2016)

Grüne Hölle Odenwald.... irgendwo zwischen Kirchzell und Otterbach.


----------



## nitrofoska (5. September 2016)

So schön hier bei euch....

Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen auch fetten zuwachs zum Fatboy...

Ein Panzer 
















Fette Grüße aus dem Fichtelgebirge

Nitro


----------



## hw_doc (5. September 2016)

Fett am Bodensee mit dem Lastenträger:


----------



## Rommos (5. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fett am Bodensee mit dem Lastenträger:
> Anhang anzeigen 525992


...da fehlt der Anhänger 

Cooles Gerät  ich könnte schon wieder....


----------



## shadoom (5. September 2016)

Am Samstagnachmittag nach der Eurobike hatte ich doch noch spontan Lust ne Runde mit dem Dude zu drehen.
Da das Wetter perfekt war habe ich es auf einen kleinen Overnighter ausgeweitet.
Die Location war schon nicht schlecht...


Etwa gegen 19 Uhr bin ich oben angekommen


 

Schönen Platz für das Dude und für mich gesucht


 

Die Tage sind nun schon deutlich kürzer, kaum war ich oben ging die Sonne unter


 



 

Zum Zeitvertreib mit dem manuellen Modus vom LG G4 gespielt


 

Gegen 23 Uhr war es dann Zeit zum schlafen


 

Ich wollte ja morgens um 7 Uhr wieder mit frischen Brötchen zu Hause sein


----------



## hw_doc (6. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...da fehlt der Anhänger
> 
> Cooles Gerät  ich könnte schon wieder....



Ja und nein:
Die Beladung und sicherlich das Fahr- und Kippverhalten (Stand) sind unkomplizierter.
In der Bahn und dem, wie ich in den letzten Tagen die süddeutschen Bahnhöfe kennengelernt habe, multiplizieren sich die Probleme mit der Anzahl der beräderten Metallteile.  

Übernachtung heut mal im Fass:




Auf der Rad-Strecke von A(ugsburg) bis Z(wickau) geht es nun von Ingolstadt nach Regensburg.


----------



## Rommos (6. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja und nein:
> Die Beladung und sicherlich das Fahr- und Kippverhalten (Stand) sind sicherlich unkomplizierter.
> In der Bahn und dem, wie ich in den letzten Tagen die süddeutschen Bahnhöfe kennengelernt habe, multiplizieren sich die Probleme mit der Anzahl der beräderten Metallteile.
> 
> ...



Ja, das mit Hänger und Zug ist eine Herausforderung - kenn ich von früher....


----------



## hw_doc (6. September 2016)

So, heute war Tag des Reifens:
Kurz vor dem berühmten Ort Bad Gögging - ungefähr auf halber Tagestrecke - bemerkte ich, dass der Black Floyd hinten schleichend, aber spürbar Luft lässt. Trotzdem erstmal in der Hoffnung weiterfahren, die erst kürzlich nachgekippte Milch würde es auch dies Mal richten. Drei Kilometer später rollte ich auf dem letzten Zentimeter Luftreserve hinten auf die Tankstelle. Luft war damit schnell wieder drauf, auch mit viel Konzentration ließ sich kein Zischen hören. Trotzdem war ich gewarnt - ich rollte also auf Nahrungssuche erstmal durchs Dorf, bis ich merkte, dass es hinten wieder wabbeliger wird. Also wieder zur Tankstelle, gleiches Spiel von vorne. Nur dieses Mal mit Lochfund. Ich drehte den Reifen also aufs Loch, kaufte mir beim Schlachter nebenan zwei Leberkäs-Semmeln und Nudelsalat, weihte meinen Tune-Göffel ein und schaute dann erneut nach dem Loch: Leider weiterhin keine Milch in Sicht. Die Black Floyds sind ein schwarzes Loch für Dichtmilch...  
Ich hatte im Ort aus dem Augenwinkel einen Fahrradladen mit MTBs gesehen, also mit dem zischelnden Reifen hingefahren und nach Dichtmilch gefragt. Der Mann hinterm Tresen runzelte die Stirn, ich führte aus: Latex-Dichtmilch, bspw. Doc Blue von Schwalbe, was von Stan's...
Daraufhin schritt er zu seinem Pannen-Utensilienschrank und murmelte "Schwalbe... da hab ich was da..." Aus der hintersten Ecke holte er einen kleinen Pappkarton mit Aufschrift "Doc Blue - 11,90". Ich war überrascht, sowas im Retail-Karton 100 ml zu sehen, drin war neben der Spenderflasche noch ein Ventilausdreher aus Metall. Ich bekam noch den Hinweis, dass das nur zur temporären Anwendung sei und schon war ich auf dem Rückweg zur Tanke.  
Nach heftigem Schütteln und dem Öffnen der Flasche passierte erstmal nicht viel. Nachdem ich dann eine Kugelschreibermine in der Öffnung versenkt hatte, kam Bewegung in die unbekannt graue Suppe. Die Grauen Zellen ahnten nun, dass die Milch älter als die Kooperation mit Stan's sein musste. Aber sie klebte an meinen Fingern.



Halbe Flasche im Reifen versenkt, Reifen aufgepumpt, schnell wieder Gepäck ans Rad, zusammengepackt - und dann die Milch verteilen fahren. Bis Regensburg blieb der Nervenkitzel, ob es nicht wieder weniger wird. Hat aber gehalten - hoffentlich auch über Nacht!  

Donaufährchen:


----------



## rsu (6. September 2016)

In der Ecke gibt es viele schoene Trails, aber bei dem Gepaeck vielleicht eher nicht. Weiter viel Erfolg mit der Dichtmilch und bitte noch ein paar Bilder aus Regensburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (6. September 2016)

Mensch, mein Neid fährt mit 
Du hast doch irgendwo den Aufbau beschrieben, find den nicht mehr.... 
Aber ist vielleicht besser, hatten das Rahmen-/Gabelset glaub schon mind. 5mal im Einkaufskorb 
Sehr schöne Farbe übrigens

Gute Reise

Roman


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mensch, mein Neid fährt mit
> Du hast doch irgendwo den Aufbau beschrieben, find den nicht mehr....
> Aber ist vielleicht besser, hatten das Rahmen-/Gabelset glaub schon mind. 5mal im Einkaufskorb
> Sehr schöne Farbe übrigens
> ...


Immerhin müsstest du ihn nicht abschleifen um ihn zu lackieren


----------



## nitrofoska (7. September 2016)

Sooo ;-) Gestern mal den 4.8er Schwalbe am Panzer getestet. 









































Gruß Nitro


----------



## Berganbeter (7. September 2016)

Und,was sagt er? Bzw. welche hat er vorher gehabt und wie ist der Unterschied?
Lg


----------



## nitrofoska (7. September 2016)

Die Schwalbe fahren sich ungefähr wie meine Ground Control 4.6 er am Specialized.

Voher hatte ich die Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 Sport ( Standard ) auf dem Mondraker.
Die Schwalbe sind zwar teurer, aber lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach definitiv wenn neue Reifen fällig sind.

Vorallem die "Federung" und somit der Comfort in wurzelreichen Passagen hat mit den Schwalbe extrem zugenommen. Noch dazu rollen die Schwalbe Jumbo Jim 4.8 etwas leichter als die Juggernaut 4.5 Sport. Lohnt sich also bei ungefederten Fatty's auf die Schwalbe zu gehen.

Die Juggernaut Sport sind etwas spurtreuer und es lässt sich auch ein wenig kontrollierter driften  .Die Reifen sind gut für abwärtsorientierte FatBiker mit Federgabel 

Ach ja ich fahre ca 0,45 Bar vorne und 0,5 Bar hinten bei 80 KG Körpergewicht + Rucksack und Klamotten. Perfekt für den Trail  Strasse fahre ich nicht.  













Gruß


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 526511
> 
> So, heute war Tag des Reifens:
> Kurz vor dem berühmten Ort Bad Gögging - ungefähr auf halber Tagestrecke - bemerkte ich, dass der Black Floyd hinten schleichend, aber spürbar Luft lässt. Trotzdem erstmal in der Hoffnung weiterfahren, die erst kürzlich nachgekippte Milch würde es auch dies Mal richten. Drei Kilometer später rollte ich auf dem letzten Zentimeter Luftreserve hinten auf die Tankstelle. Luft war damit schnell wieder drauf, auch mit viel Konzentration ließ sich kein Zischen hören. Trotzdem war ich gewarnt - ich rollte also auf Nahrungssuche erstmal durchs Dorf, bis ich merkte, dass es hinten wieder wabbeliger wird. Also wieder zur Tankstelle, gleiches Spiel von vorne. Nur dieses Mal mit Lochfund. Ich drehte den Reifen also aufs Loch, kaufte mir beim Schlachter nebenan zwei Leberkäs-Semmeln und Nudelsalat, weihte meinen Tune-Göffel ein und schaute dann erneut nach dem Loch: Leider weiterhin keine Milch in Sicht. Die Black Floyds sind ein schwarzes Loch für Dichtmilch...
> ...




Ojeoje! Da hättest du dir gescheiter einen reserveschlauch eingepackt! Oder gleich mit Schlauch und dann das Loch geflickt... Das mit der Milch macht doch nur Umstände. Ausser wenn es eilt, dann macht das Milchzeug schon Sinn... Aber wenn Zeit ist, doch lieber ohne Sauerei...


----------



## hw_doc (7. September 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ojeoje! Da hättest du dir gescheiter einen reserveschlauch eingepackt! Oder gleich mit Schlauch und dann das Loch geflickt... Das mit der Milch macht doch nur Umstände. Ausser wenn es eilt, dann macht das Milchzeug schon Sinn... Aber wenn Zeit ist, doch lieber ohne Sauerei...



Ich fahre die Reifen doch schon tubeless. Und das ist pauschal auch gut so.
Ersatzschlauch ist auch dabei, ich habe aber keine Lust auf die Sauerei...

Zwischenstand: Knapp 1 km neben "Au" dank der x. Baustelle und resultierender Umleitung über einen ziemlich steinigen Weg wieder zwei Löcher hinten, eines mit Milchfontäne. Kurz gesichtet, dann erst drei km später wieder angehalten, derzeit ist Ruhe.
Nun Essen fassen, heut sind es schon 10x km und ich müsste noch 30. Evtl. wird die Bahn helfen...
Nach der Portion steigt die Chance dafür rapide an:





rsu schrieb:


> In der Ecke gibt es viele schoene Trails, aber bei dem Gepaeck vielleicht eher nicht. Weiter viel Erfolg mit der Dichtmilch und bitte noch ein paar Bilder aus Regensburg



Danke!
Das eine unfreiwillige Trailabenteuer reicht mir für heut!










 
Ein wenig Regensburg, schöne Stadt. Derzeit wird nur viel an den Wahrzeichen gebaut...



Rommos schrieb:


> Mensch, mein Neid fährt mit
> Du hast doch irgendwo den Aufbau beschrieben, find den nicht mehr....
> Aber ist vielleicht besser, hatten das Rahmen-/Gabelset glaub schon mind. 5mal im Einkaufskorb
> Sehr schöne Farbe übrigens
> ...



Danke!
Such mal nach "Grashüpfer" -  so viel wird es in diesem Unterforum von mir nicht geben.
Der Rahmen ist nichts für Fahrer mit sehr breiten Waden, zudem sind auch noch die Gepäckträgeraufnahmen genau an der Stelle platziert. Bei mir geht es auch ohne stetigen Kontakt, hatte mir sicherheitshalber noch ein Salsa Racklock mit auf den Weg genommen.
Denk daran: Was gebaut wurde, will auch genutzt werden. Und das ist gerade ziemlich anstrengend! B)

PS: Die unlackierte Originalgabel hab ich noch abzugeben, musste eine ICT-Gabel aufgrund des LRS vom Bucksaw verbauen!


----------



## Berganbeter (7. September 2016)

Heute am Fluss:


----------



## der_ulmer (7. September 2016)

Nach der Hektik der vergangenen Monate war heute endlich das erste Mal für dieses Jahr Zeit nach Feierabend ne Runde Radl zu fahrn, also quasi Feierabendrunde ... ;-)






Leider sind die Berge am Horizont nich mehr ganz so gut zu sehen, aber sie waren zum greifen nah ...

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (7. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 526733
> 
> 
> Ich fahre die Reifen doch schon tubeless. Und das ist pauschal auch gut so.
> ...



So, bin inzwischen frisch geduscht.
Ich hatte mich doch noch aus eigener Kraft von Ort zu Ort gehangelt und war viertel nach acht mit Kilometerstand 335 am Erleinweiher angekommen.
Allerdings muss ich mir für morgen was überlegen, schließlich mach ich ja eigentlich Urlaub...  

Update:



Die neue Route steht, die Bahn wird mir zwischendurch helfen müssen, nach Klingenthal zu kommen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. September 2016)

bin bis ans Ende der Welt (Pfälzer Wald) gefahren 




Der Herbst ist da: (so kann er auch gerne bleiben)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2016)

Ui, ein grüner Tribble 

G.


----------



## Berganbeter (8. September 2016)

Heute am Strand:


----------



## Peng999 (8. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> bin bis ans Ende der Welt (Pfälzer Wald) gefahren



Wo ist das Ende ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. September 2016)

Bei dä Suurländer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (9. September 2016)

Overnighter an der Ruine Tannenberg bei Seeheim.

Bis die Wespe kam und dann lag ich 20 min später im Rettungswagen.... Son Scheiss


----------



## Dasding86 (9. September 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Overnighter an der Ruine Tannenberg bei Seeheim.
> 
> Bis die Wespe kam und dann lag ich 20 min später im Rettungswagen.... So Scheiss
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. September 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Ende ?



Ist auf dem Föhrlenberg. Blick Richtung Rheinebene. 
Saarland ist auf der anderen Seite, aber auch am Ende der Welt  

Neues Hobby gefunden Peng999? 
Von mir auch die besten Genessungswünsche


----------



## Peng999 (9. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ist auf dem Föhrlenberg. Blick Richtung Rheinebene.
> Saarland ist auf der anderen Seite, aber auch am Ende der Welt
> 
> Neues Hobby gefunden Peng999?
> Von mir auch die besten Genessungswünsche



Danke

Ja hab ich, ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## Bumble (9. September 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Bis die Wespe kam und dann lag ich 20 min später im Rettungswagen.... Son Scheiss



Du machst Sachen, haben die Jungs wenigstens kaltes Bier mit hoch gebracht zur Abkühlung


----------



## Peng999 (9. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du machst Sachen, haben die Jungs wenigstens kaltes Bier mit hoch gebracht zur Abkühlung



Kaltes Wasser 
Dafür intravenös 
Iegendwie nicht das Gleiche ...


----------



## Bumble (9. September 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Kaltes Wasser
> Dafür intravenös
> Iegendwie nicht das Gleiche ...


Nee, das is def. kein Ersatz fürn kühles Bierchen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> bin bis ans Ende der Welt (Pfälzer Wald) gefahren



Da wäre ich heute eigentlich auch... 
Ich finde die Gegend einfach nur schön!


----------



## hw_doc (11. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, bin inzwischen frisch geduscht.
> Ich hatte mich doch noch aus eigener Kraft von Ort zu Ort gehangelt und war viertel nach acht mit Kilometerstand 335 am Erleinweiher angekommen.
> Allerdings muss ich mir für morgen was überlegen, schließlich mach ich ja eigentlich Urlaub...
> 
> ...



Am Erlenweiher sah es dann so aus:





Die Bahn hatte mich nach ein paar Kilometern ein kleines Stück unterstützen dürfen, der Weg führte so von Markredwitz nach Hof.
Ab da wurde es wieder sehr anstrengend - auch weil der Hinterreifen wieder zickte. Aus einem kleinen Leck an der einen Stelle



ergab sich irgenwann dies an anderer:



Zwischenzeitlich war auch der Rest Milch in den Reifen gewandert - und dann so wieder raus. 
Über den Tag hinweg ging es mal besser, dann wieder schlechter. Auf den letzten 20 km gen Klingenthal hielt ich an drei Tankstellen und pumpte von Hand fast zehnmal nach.
Zu allem Überfluss arbeitet meine Mini-Pumpe neuerdings nur noch in eine Richtung - war mir neu...
Am nächsten Morgen gab sich die Fuhre wieder unschuldig und brachte mich sicher an die Talsperre Muldenberg:



Selbst ein paar Trails über Wurzeln waren kein Problem mehr. Bis Zwickau ging es ziemlich gut weiter - ich war ein gutes Stück vor der geplanten Zeit da, aber in der Stadt war der erste Halt wieder eine Tankstelle... Kurz die Stadt besichtigt, gut gegessen und auf letzter Luft zum Bahnhof gekämpft. Ab da dann der beschwerliche Weg rein nach Berlin - zeitweise mit MINI-Begleitung:




Morgen schau ich dann nach zwei Tagen Musikprogramm in der großen Stadt mal, dass ich einen Schlauch einziehe...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. September 2016)

Heute mal einen "Nicht-fatten" Kumpel zu einer Ausfahrt überredet,und schwupps ist der Fatbike-Virus schon übergesprungen 





Die Zukunft sieht aber so aus: Länge läuft,Breite walzt und immer ein Kasten Bier dabei,so soll das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Slow (12. September 2016)

Kleine Tour...


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. September 2016)

Was für staubige Trails


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. September 2016)

Heute mal ohne Fatbike auf den Bildern  (kennt ihr ja schon)

Tour zusammen mit meiner Regierung 








Der Kulturbanause




Dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen


----------



## hw_doc (13. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Am Erlenweiher sah es dann so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 527683
> 
> Die Bahn hatte mich nach ein paar Kilometern ein kleines Stück unterstützen dürfen, der Weg führte so von Markredwitz nach Hof.
> ...



Der Hinterreifen läuft nun seit zwei Tagen mit Schlauch.  

Ich hatte mich am Montag kurz mit @F7 Uli auf ein paar gemeinsame Meter und Kaffee nebst Kuchen getroffen, vielen Dank noch mal!

Das war dann auch die kleine Probe für die heutige Weiterfahrt von Berlin über das Tempelhofer Flugfeld,




Wannsee und Potsdam








an der Havel entlang




nach Brandenburg:




Die etwas über 90 km gingen in sechs Stunden mal wieder gut von den Beinen.

Inzwischen bin ich trotz - oder dank - der Bahn wieder ganz unverspätet in Hannover angekommen und erkläre diese Reise nach immerhin 610 km aus eigener Kraft für beendet!
B)


----------



## rsu (13. September 2016)

Am Wochenende war mal wieder ein Besuch in der alten Heimat angesagt. Wetterprognose war bestens und so durfte das Fatty mit auf die Reise.

Die 2m breiten  Trails rund um Geislingen waren perfektes Fatbike Revier.

Start so gegen 6h bei angenehm warmen Temperaturen im Wald




Die ersten hm waren schnell abgespult und inzw auch hell.





Weiter ging es und noch unerwartet ueber einen schmalen Trail gestolpert. Zum Hochfahren aber eher weniger geeignet. Trotzdem schoen da fast schon Urwaldstimmung.





Dann den letzten Aussichtspunkt zum Sonnenaufgang erreicht. Hätte noch liebend gerne ein paar hm dran gehängt....


----------



## -zor- (14. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Der Hinterreifen läuft nun seit zwei Tagen mit Schlauch.
> 
> Ich hatte mich am Montag kurz mit @F7 Uli auf ein paar gemeinsame Meter und Kaffee nebst Kuchen getroffen, vielen Dank noch mal!
> 
> ...



sehr fein... da biste ja genau bei mir vorbei gefahren


----------



## hw_doc (14. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> sehr fein... da biste ja genau bei mir vorbei gefahren



Stimmt ja - muss gegen Mittag in Potsdam durchgerauscht sein...  
Falls es dich tröstet: Musste zeitig in BRB sein, um meinen Anschluss in die Heimat zu bekommen. 
Aber ich meld mich, wenn ich wieder in der Ecke bin - insbesondere mit mehr Zeit!


----------



## Berganbeter (14. September 2016)

Heute auf der Insel


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. September 2016)

Mangels Fatbike (weil gestohlen)  war ich schon lang nicht mehr auf breiten Reifen unterwegs. Nachdem ich mir nun einen On One Fatty Trail Rahmen gekauft und mit einer Carbongabel (statt 120 mm Federgabel) aufgebaut hatte, war ich umso neugieriger auf meine Jungfernfahrt heute. Und es war super! Das Fatty ist wendig und trotzdem laufruhig, bäumt nicht auf,...  Es passt wie angegossen.





Die Isartrails haben richtig Spaß gemacht!!!
Und meine (und anderer hier) Sorgen, dass ich wegen der vielleicht "zu kurzen" Gabel Probleme haben könnte,  waren komplett unbegründet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (15. September 2016)

Letztens in Slowenien


----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> Letztens in Slowenien


Ist das am Soča?


----------



## wtb_rider (15. September 2016)

endlich mit goldener Gabel.
neuen Lenker, Sattel und Griffe gabs auch.
Dieser Tausch hat sich mehr als gelohnt was die Performance angeht.
Gruss Kay


----------



## Berganbeter (15. September 2016)

Heute nach verzögerter Abfahrt wegen Plattfuss( Materialfehler beim hinteren Schlauch) und kein Ersatz im Haus wiedermal in Weidlingbach Einfach perfekt diese Ruhe dort oben.Dann runter die Funline genommen.Hat schon Spass gemacht,aber bei uns is des alles immer so eng.Lg


----------



## Wbs_70 (16. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das am Soča?



das ist an verschiedenen orten in slowenien
Bild 2 & 3 sind aber an DER Soca, ja


----------



## Wbs_70 (16. September 2016)

Riding with Nackedeis

Log ezsoški


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (16. September 2016)

An der Isar...


----------



## Pugy (16. September 2016)

Dänische Nordseeküste


----------



## hw_doc (17. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Stimmt ja - muss gegen Mittag in Potsdam durchgerauscht sein...
> Falls es dich tröstet: Musste zeitig in BRB sein, um meinen Anschluss in die Heimat zu bekommen.
> Aber ich meld mich, wenn ich wieder in der Ecke bin - insbesondere mit mehr Zeit!



Eins hab ich noch - Dönern mit dem Fatbike an der Bude mit dem IMO besten Döner des Landes:


 

Die Schlange hatte am Montagmittag tatsächlich nur sechs Meter, das musste ausgenutzt werden...
B)


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. September 2016)

Heute Morgen kleine Hausrunde vor dem großen Regen...


 



 Fatboy Suchbild


----------



## Wbs_70 (17. September 2016)

Lepena Tal







Drežnica uphill






der schlafende KRN im Hintergrund, das Gesicht liegend


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. September 2016)

Wenn der Trail plötzlich zum Bach mutiert,dann ist wieder Fatbike-Wetter 
Die Minions machen sich bisher sehr gut,Grip bei allen Bedingungen,bin begeistert!


----------



## Wbs_70 (18. September 2016)




----------



## ufp (18. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Was für staubige Trails
> Anhang anzeigen 528177


Was ist das für ein Reifen?

Ich war heute auch unterwegs, "in da Wiener Wald Hood" (und hab ein wenig mit Selbstauslöser herumexperimentier; wie man sieht ):


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. September 2016)

@ufp Surly Lou


----------



## hw_doc (18. September 2016)

Heut mal auf monströser Testfahrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evolve56 (18. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Heut mal auf monströser Testfahrt:
> Anhang anzeigen 529947


Und ... Was hälst du vom Bulls Monster FS?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall begeistert (fahre seit Juni damit)


----------



## hw_doc (18. September 2016)

evolve56 schrieb:


> Und ... Was hälst du vom Bulls Monster FS?
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall begeistert (fahre seit Juni damit)



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-fette-fully-thread.722559/page-14#post-14063995


----------



## rsu (18. September 2016)

Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, aber das leicht verregnete und verhangene Wetter hat es einem nicht leichter gemacht  Kleine Runde mit Bahnunterstützung, da konnte auch der Kleine nicht nein sagen  ...etwas bergauf ging es zu Anfang dann aber doch noch. Das graue Wetter hatte auch sein Gutes, fast keine Leute/Biker unterwegs.


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. September 2016)

Renè, der Sohnemann beist schon genau wie du  wo ist da Zürich?!


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. September 2016)

manchmal sollte man besser im Bett bleiben:







aber manchmal lohnt sich das Aufstehen eben doch:


----------



## cherokee190 (19. September 2016)

Sonnenschein und freier Tag, passt ja mal wieder bestens zusammen .
Somit vormittags eine Tour durch die Wälder ....



 

 

 

 

 

Schöner Start in die neue Woche


----------



## rsu (19. September 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Renè, der Sohnemann beist schon genau wie du  wo ist da Zürich?!



Naja, das war nur dank der Bahnunterstützung sonst ist da schnell die Luft raus bergauf  Ja, Trail runter vom Uetliberg. Der untere Teil ist gemässigt mit schön präparierten Anliegern und Hügeln


----------



## Bumble (19. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>



IMMER drin lassen bis man zuhause ist, niemals rausziehen, hat bei mir noch nie gefunzt dass die Milch das abdichtet


----------



## calpin (19. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> IMMER drin lassen bis man zuhause ist, niemals rausziehen, hat bei mir noch nie gefunzt dass die Milch das abdichtet



 Drinne lassen geht nicht immer  Das passte nicht mehr durch den Rahmen.....hüstel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. September 2016)

calpin schrieb:


> Drinne lassen geht nicht immer  Das passte nicht mehr durch den Rahmen.....hüstel


für sowas hab ich immer mein Tool im Rucksack


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> IMMER drin lassen bis man zuhause ist, niemals rausziehen, hat bei mir noch nie gefunzt dass die Milch das abdichtet



Ich wollte noch einen Kilometer bis zur nächsten Tanke fahren, hat nicht mehr gerreicht


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (20. September 2016)

Mit dem Fatty heute in der Schule


----------



## Rommos (20. September 2016)

Bialek schrieb:


> Mit dem Fatty heute in der Schule
> Anhang anzeigen 530430



Was ist das denn für eine lässige Schule, da hätte ich fast Lust auch nochmal die Schulbank zu drücken


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (20. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine lässige Schule, da hätte ich fast Lust auch nochmal die Schulbank zu drücken


Fahrradmonteurschule in Hamburg


----------



## RoDeBo (20. September 2016)

...es wurde zwar im Allgäu-Urlaub leider nicht der Stuiben heul, aber immerhin z.B. das Riedberger Horn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (20. September 2016)

...danach dachte ich ja schon an einen Wink des Schicksals, aber die Verlosung war leider schon rum...


----------



## Berganbeter (20. September 2016)

Heute im Wald:


----------



## Bumble (20. September 2016)

Bialek schrieb:


> Mit dem Fatty heute in der Schule
> Anhang anzeigen 530430


und deine mitschüler haben ihre bikes noch nicht fertig aufgebaut und schleppen jeden morgen den nackten rahmen mit zur schule ?


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (20. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> und deine mitschüler haben ihre bikes noch nicht fertig aufgebaut und schleppen jeden morgen den nackten rahmen mit zur schule ?


nein, es hat so ziemlich jeder ein Komplettes Rad. Nur fahren ein Kollege und ich mit dem Rad zur Schule der Rest fährt Auto,Bus oder Motorrad.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. September 2016)

Die hängen da,damit sie lernen die Farben zu unterscheiden!
(Druck und weg!)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. September 2016)

Hier noch ein Nachschlag aus Norwegen: An der Atlantikstraße gibt es eine Felszunge, die in den Atlantik ragt... Es ist ein besonderes Erlebnis, auf dieser Felszunge zu reiten. Glatte Abschnitte wechseln sich mit schroffen Abschnitten ab, der Untergrund ist griffig wie Schmirgelpapier, zumindest solange er trocken ist... Slickrock-Feeling. 

Der Film ist eigentlich zu lang, aber das ist Teil der Riding Experience  Niemand muss ihn bis zu Ende anschauen, vielleicht fällt ja jemand beim Zuschauen in Trance und schaut ihn trotzdem bis zu Ende an 

Am besten in HD oder Full HD anschauen...
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Berganbeter (23. September 2016)

Heute nach dem Sonnenbad den Flowtrail in Weidlingbach genommen:Ich glaube ich grinse immernoch
Und die Fully Fahrer schauen immer so ungläubig? Scheen woars!


----------



## Fatster (23. September 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Am besten in HD oder Full HD anschauen...
> Viel Spaß!



Ist auch auf dem Handy einfach .... SEN-SA-TIO-NELL!! 

Verneige mich Allertiefst!


----------



## Rommos (24. September 2016)

...war auch noch etwas unterwegs


----------



## Chevy86 (24. September 2016)

War heute auch wieder unterwegs.

Grüße aus Sachsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. September 2016)

Nach dem ganzen Umzugsstress, ich hasse es, eine kleine Runde in den Sonnenuntergang gefahren.





Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sibu (25. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...war auch noch etwas unterwegs Anhang anzeigen 531599


Da blühen ja schon die Herbstzeitlosen ...


----------



## Dkjunior89 (25. September 2016)

Ich bin heute voller Tatendrang aufgebrochen um mal wieder eine "große" Tour zu fahren, und musste diese nach nicht mal einem Kilometer wieder beenden 








 
Dann habe ich noch gesehen das 2 der 4 Kettenblattschrauben (vom kleinen) fehlen
Dabei habe ich gestern erst alles geputzt, geölt und überprüft


----------



## Duke_do (25. September 2016)

Wie bekommt man das denn hin? Großes kommt ja mal vor,  aber am kleinen Kettenblatt?

mobil gesendet


----------



## Rommos (25. September 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Da blühen ja schon die Herbstzeitlosen ...


Ja, und das war nicht die einzige Stelle auf der Tour


----------



## -zor- (25. September 2016)

Brandenburger Wald und Wiesentour


----------



## Dasding86 (25. September 2016)




----------



## Chevy86 (25. September 2016)

Kleine Runde am Sonntag.

Grüße aus Sachsen!


----------



## Nordender (26. September 2016)

Der Hausrundenkoller hat mich geholt - also nix wie weg. Das wunderschöne Altweibersommerwetter habe ich genutzt und bin in die Rhön aufgebrochen um die 4-Gipfel-Tour zu bezwingen. Diese startet in Bischofsheim a.d.R. und führt über Heidelstein 926m, Wasserkuppe 950m, Himmeldunkberg 888m und Kreuzberg 928m zurück nach Bischofsheim. Das summiert sich auf ca. 57 km und 1600 hm.

Ausgehend vom zentralen Parkplatz in Bischofsheim geht es zunächst über Asphalt und anschließend über Schotter Richtung Heidelstein. Die Steigungen sind sehr moderat und der fahrtechnische Anspruch liegt bei null.

So sieht der erste Abschnitt aus. (Es folgen noch einige Panoramen, denn neben fehlendem technischem Anspruch gibt es in der Rhön eines ganz bestimmt: Aussicht, Aussicht, Aussicht!




Der Weg ist hervorragend ausgeschildert




Immernoch Schotter....dafür ein netter Mix aus Nadelwald und kleinen Durchblicken in die Ferne.




Das letzte Stück zum Heidelstein legt man über Graswege zurück. Hier wurde es zum ersten mal ein kleines bisschen anstrengend. Dafür wurde ich aber mit dem ersten grandiosen Panorama belohnt.




Vom Heidelstein ging es größtenteils über Asphalt und Schotter Richtung Wüstensachsen. Es folgte der nächste Anstieg auf die Wasserkuppe. Bis auf ein kurzes steiles Stück Trail war der Uphill wieder ohne größeren Anspruch. Sowohl konditionell als auch technisch, dafür wieder Aussicht. Spektakulär: Oberhalb des Weges endet die Startbahn der Motor- und Selgelflieger, welche in niedriger Höhe über mich hinwegsausten.




Auf der Wasserkuppe war die Hölle los. Vor einigen Wochen bei Nebel und unter 10 Grad hatte ich das Plateau noch nahezu für mich allein. Aber heute waren alle Parkplätze brechend voll. Das war mir zu viel Trubel. Daher nur zwei schnelle Schnappschüsse und weg hier...








Von der Wasserkuppe ging es zunächst über die Straße, später über Schotter und kurze Schottertrailstückchen Richtung Himmeldunkberg. Zunächst machte ich aber Rast. Folgend auch die Legitimation meines Posts: Ich war mit dem Dickfüßler unterwegs 




Und was gibt es schöneres als sich von der Spätsommersonne aufwärmen zu lassen und dem raschelnden Laub zuzuhören?




Richtig! Weiterfahren! Mit dem folgenden Aufstieg auf den Himmeldunkberg steigt auch der konditionelle und fahrtechnische Anspruch etwas an. Auf holprigen, teils ausgewaschenen Feldwegen geht es recht steil nach oben. Die Anstrengungen lohnen sich aber definitiv. Denn auch der Himmeldunkberg spart nicht mit Aussicht. 


 
Im Hintergrund kann man schon den letzten Gipfel der Tour sehen. Den Kreuzberg. Zunächst geht es aber über einen klasse flowigen Wiesenweg-Trail hinunter nach Oberweißenbrunn. Hier beginnt der letzte Anstieg. Und der hat es in Teilen wirklich in sich. Zunächst wieder teilweise steil über Asphalt, später über Schotter und teilweise Steinfelder. Dann kommt jedoch der mit Abstand anstrengendste Teil der Tour. Bis zum Kloster Kreuzberg geht es über grobes, holpriges Gestein und später über steinige und wurzelige Naturwege. Erinnert irgendwie an eine olle Römerstraße. Das Stück saugt einem die Oberschenkel leer. Ab Kloster Kreuzberg geht's wieder problemlos über Asphalt zum Gipfel.




Die Belohnung für die Plackerei folgt aber direkt im Anschluss. Vom Gipfel des Kreuzberges kann man fast durchgängig über Naturwege und Singletrails nach Bischofsheim rauschen. Wer mag, kann auch den Kreuzberg Flowtrail in die Abfahrt einbauen.

Fazit: Eine durchaus gelungene Tour mit super Panoramen bei wunderschönem Wetter. Es waren auch auch viele Wanderer unterwegs. Die Begegnungen waren aber stets freundlich und man kam sich nicht ins Gehege. Der fahrtechnische Anspruch beschränkt sich im Großen und Ganzen auf die Anstiege zum Himmeldunkberg und dem Kreuzberg sowie der Abfahrt von letzterem. Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall ein paar Körner für den Schluss aufheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (26. September 2016)

Heute sollte das gute Urlaubswetter ausgenutzt und endlich Ostseesand unter die Reifen genommen werden.





Gestern noch schnell ein konspiratives Treffen mit @Vegeta2205 ausgemacht, denn wenn es schon einheimische Fatbikeführer gibt, sollten die auch genutzt werden.
Um 08:15 dann die Meldung: "Bin auf dem Weg zu erkranken und kann leider nicht mitfahren".
Schöner Mist, bei einer gemeinsamen Tasse Kaffee, noch mal vielen Dank, wurden dann aber einige Tipps verraten und so machte ich mich eine halbe Stunde später dann alleine auf den Weg.
Zwischen Bansin und Ückeritz gab es immer mal wieder nette Stellen um von der Steilküste aufs Meer zu schauen.





Auch gab es immer wieder Neugierige, die sich nicht näher ran getraut haben



Fast in Ückeritz




Zurück ging es dann etwas am Achterwasser vorbei, mit einem schönen Wolkenbild.




Vielleicht klappt es ja noch mit einer gemeinsamen Runde.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Berganbeter (26. September 2016)

Heute am Schönstatt Trail/Kahlenberg:


----------



## skaster (27. September 2016)

Neugieriges Federviech


----------



## univega 9 (28. September 2016)

Da möchte ich  auch  sein


----------



## svennox (29. September 2016)

..das ROSE in RAWsilber is noch immer mein persönlicher Favorit


----------



## skaster (30. September 2016)

So, letzter richtiger Urlaubstag, da musste ich doch noch mal Orte aufsuchen, die mir nahe gelegt wurden. Los gehts




Erst einmal ans Oderhaff, warum die hier Löschschaum aufs Wasser legen? Keinen blassen Schimmer 





Dann muss man natürlich noch etwas für den europäischen Zusammenhalt machen, also kurz nach Polen





Und zu guter Letzt, wollte ich natürlich nicht von hier weg, ohne mich vom Strand zu verabschieden.
Blick zurück nach Swinemünde



Blick nach vorn Richtung Kaiserbäder




Es war mal wieder schön hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (30. September 2016)

Noch schnell ne Runde auf meinen Hometrails gedreht ......





bevor der Regen kommt


----------



## Bumble (30. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Noch schnell ne Runde auf meinen Hometrails gedreht ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ?  Taugt dir der Minion ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Und ?  Taugt dir der Minion ?



Der hat Grip ohne Ende  Rollwiderstand ist auch ok. Mit dem Druck muss ich noch bissen spielen. Aktuell mit Schlauch 0,44bar. Werde noch etwas runtergehen.
Muss dann nur noch den Schriftzug entfernen ..... irgendwie. Noch auffälliger geht es ja wohl kaum 
Morgen dürfte der FBR bei mir eintreffen 
Wenn jemand nen Lou mit ca. 50% Profil haben möchte


----------



## Bumble (30. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Der hat Grip ohne Ende  Rollwiderstand ist auch ok. Mit dem Druck muss ich noch bissen spielen. Aktuell mit Schlauch 0,44bar. Werde noch etwas runtergehen.
> Muss dann nur noch den Schriftzug entfernen ..... irgendwie. Noch auffälliger geht es ja wohl kaum
> Morgen dürfte der FBR bei mir eintreffen
> Wenn jemand nen Lou mit ca. 50% Profil haben möchte


0,44 is schonmal ein guter wert, wirst vermutlich noch minimal hoch gehen vermute ich jetzt mal 

schriftzüge will ich auch noch wegschleifen


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> schriftzüge will ich auch noch weg*schleifen*



War ja klar 

Den Lou bin ich auch mit 0,44bar gefahren. Mir kommt der Maxxis bei gleichem Druck härter vor. Grip ist aber deutlich besser


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Noch schnell ne Runde auf meinen Hometrails gedreht ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, ein Trailname der zu meinem Neuen passt


----------



## Bumble (30. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> War ja klar
> 
> Den Lou bin ich auch mit 0,44bar gefahren. Mir kommt der Maxxis bei gleichem Druck härter vor. Grip ist aber deutlich besser


der hat ne deutlich stabilere Karkasse, fährt sich aber bei zu geringem druck irgendwie komisch, fahr ihn aktuell mit 0,47, den lou hatte ich bei 0,38


----------



## Bumble (30. September 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> cool, ein Trailname der zu meinem Neuen passt


"Trifelsblick" is abern verdammt schwuler Name fürn Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Muss dann nur noch den Schriftzug entfernen ..... irgendwie. Noch auffälliger geht es ja wohl kaum



Tsssss....Maxxisschriftzüge müssen groß und Gelb sein 

G.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> "Trifelsblick" is abern verdammt schwuler Name fürn Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chevy86 (1. Oktober 2016)

Heute auf der Hausrunde:


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Oktober 2016)

zum Wetter passender Hinterreifen schnell aufgezogen -> ich bin restlos begeistert!!





Leider zu früh vom Berg(lein) runter ....


----------



## Rommos (1. Oktober 2016)

...kleine Runde am Vormittag


----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Fabeymer (2. Oktober 2016)

Marodierende Horde... 






(Das mit der güldenen Sattelklemme gehört mir.)


----------



## Chevy86 (2. Oktober 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Marodierende Horde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey das Bike ganz rechts: Was sind das für Schutzbleche?


----------



## hw_doc (2. Oktober 2016)

Chevy86 schrieb:


> Hey das Bike ganz rechts: Was sind das für Schutzbleche?



Mud Shovels.


----------



## Marzi (2. Oktober 2016)

Endlich Fatbikewetter


----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Oktober 2016)

Fatbike Wetter gab's heute in Brixen auch! Je feuchter,langsamer und technischer der Trail, desto mehr kann ich mit dem Fatbike punkten 
Wenn's schnell UND ruppig wird muss ich die Bluto mit deutlich weniger Druck fahren und es zehrt immer noch stark an den Unterarmen.Da sind die Enduros der Kumpel einfach im Vorteil...
Aber im entsprechenden Terrain (das ich eben eindeutig bevorzuge) ist das Dicke einfach richtig geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Oktober 2016)

Trekich


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Oktober 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Marodierende Horde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die machen da ein Fatbike-Treffen und keiner sagt was

Schöne Tour Euch


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Oktober 2016)

Feiertag, Sonnenschein .... sofern sie es durch die Nebelschwaden schafft, da stören dann überraschende 6°C nicht mehr 




 



Dank Feiertag haben auch die Bediener der Pistenraupe pausiert und ich habe die Gelegenheit zum Erkunden genutzt, was von den alten Trails noch vorhanden bzw. an neuen Wegen dazu kam.





Schön auch, das keine Mühen gescheut wurden um einen Großteil der Wege mittels natürlicher Materialien etwas die Langeweile zu nehmen . Fatbikerevier halt .....


----------



## Rommos (3. Oktober 2016)

Hab mich heute auch etwas "treiben lassen", je nach Lust und Wetterentwicklung mal sehen...hat sich gelohnt


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Oktober 2016)

testrunde mit flats - i don't like it...  immer noch nicht - quasi noch nie und ich glaube, das wird auch nie mehr was...


----------



## Rommos (3. Oktober 2016)

@mikeonbike - das steht mir noch bevor, aber schon jetzt graust mir vor den Flats....aber im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (3. Oktober 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> @mikeonbike - das steht mir noch bevor, aber schon jetzt graust mir vor den Flats....aber im Schnee



ich hab schon wieder umgebaut


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich hab schon wieder umgebaut



@Fatster bist du das?


----------



## hw_doc (3. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich hab schon wieder umgebaut



Aber die sind gut!


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich mag sie auch nicht, glaube ich werde am Fatbike zukünftig auch auf Eggbeater setzen...


----------



## sigma7 (3. Oktober 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 534059 Anhang anzeigen 534060 Anhang anzeigen 534061 Anhang anzeigen 534062 Hab mich heute auch etwas "treiben lassen", je nach Lust und Wetterentwicklung mal sehen...hat sich gelohnt


Wo gab/gibt es den Burger?


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Aber die sind gut!



an den pedalen lag es nicht ...


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Oktober 2016)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Wo gab/gibt es den Burger?



ist auch nicht bei einem bier geblieben ...


----------



## Rommos (3. Oktober 2016)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Wo gab/gibt es den Burger?


Murnau, Lido am Staffelsee



mikeonbike schrieb:


> ist auch nicht bei einem bier geblieben ...



isotonisch, bleifrei  das erste ist schon im Hals verzischt


----------



## shadoom (4. Oktober 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Marodierende Horde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön! (neid)
Wo ging es denn hin?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex0303 (4. Oktober 2016)

Nach einer sehr langen, dem Hausbau geschuldeten Bikepause konnte ich endlich wieder mit meinem geliebten Fatbike ausfahren.
Definitiv mein Liebslingspferd im Stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Oktober 2016)

beam me up scotty




unter Strom:


----------



## Staanemer (4. Oktober 2016)




----------



## rsu (5. Oktober 2016)

Am Wochenende mit Freunden die Gegend um Freiburg unsicher gemacht. Schoen wars und perfekte Trails die auch Kindern Spass machen. Abfahrtsbilder gibt es leider keine.


----------



## RoDeBo (5. Oktober 2016)

5 x die Vogesen...





Fremdunterbringung





...zum Glück hatte die Sonne nicht nur Handy-Qualität ;-)





Suchbild





Ausblick auf Gérardmer





und der Lac de Longemer

...das nächste Mal wäre ein ortskundiger Begleiter gut...ich glaub, dann hat man mehr von den schönen Wäldern, obwohl die Bike-Strecken ausgeschildert haben und das auch gut gemacht haben...irgendwie bleibt aber der Eindruck, dass sich auch in dem Teil der Vogesen mehr Trails verstecken...


----------



## RoDeBo (5. Oktober 2016)

attack of the ghostriders


----------



## SchakkaZulu (5. Oktober 2016)

Das Monster besucht die Heilbronner Hütten


----------



## duke209 (5. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## agonie (7. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Oktober 2016)

Manchmal, ja manchmal schaffen es die Bilder von "Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE" in ein klassisches Format, so richtig Old-School, gedruckt und so... Wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten... Die zweite Auflage des einzig echten Mountainbike Guidebooks für Sardinien ist gerade erschienen, diesmal auch auf Deutsch und es ist mir gelungen, es etwas mit fetten Reifen zu garnieren  wer weit genug zurückblättert im Thread findet die Originale...

http://www.versantesud.it/de/shop/mountainbiken-auf-sardinien/


----------



## zoomer (7. Oktober 2016)

Gleich weg klagen ...


----------



## evolve56 (7. Oktober 2016)

im Dobeltal


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Oktober 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Manchmal, ja manchmal schaffen es die Bilder von "Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE" in ein klassisches Format, so richtig Old-School, gedruckt und so... Wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten... Die zweite Auflage des einzig echten Mountainbike Guidebooks für Sardinien ist gerade erschienen, diesmal auch auf Deutsch und es ist mir gelungen, es etwas mit fetten Reifen zu garnieren  wer weit genug zurückblättert im Thread findet die Originale...
> 
> http://www.versantesud.it/de/shop/mountainbiken-auf-sardinien/
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 535356 Anhang anzeigen 535357 Anhang anzeigen 535358 Anhang anzeigen 535360


Du hast ja auch ein schönes Vorwort verfasst


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch ein schönes Vorwort verfasst


zu viel der Ehre, hab´s nur übersetzt...


----------



## Hilfmernauf (8. Oktober 2016)

Diese Woche kurze Runde, auf dem Rückweg wie so oft an den Erlanger Bergkellern vorbeigekommen - wo wir im Sommer der Kaltgetränkeinnahme fröhnen nun der morbide Charme des Saisonendes:














Love


Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilfmernauf (8. Oktober 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Marodierende Horde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nie nehmt Ihr mich mit, heul!!!

Neid!!!


Love

Hauke


----------



## BigJohn (8. Oktober 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Diese Woche kurze Runde, auf dem Rückweg wie so oft an den Erlanger Bergkellern vorbeigekommen - wo wir im Sommer der Kaltgetränkeinnahme fröhnen nun der morbide Charme des Saisonendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht fast aus wie bei den forchheimer Bergkellern


----------



## Hilfmernauf (8. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sieht fast aus wie bei den forchheimer Bergkellern


Jap!


----------



## NattyJan (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin heute sehr früh von Hamburg - Fischbek über den Heidschnuckeweg nach Soltau gefahren, ab Soltau ging es dann weiter Querfeldein zu einem Freund. Insgesamt 130km.
PS sorry für die schlechten Bilder - die GoPro hat ihre Stärken woanders

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berganbeter (8. Oktober 2016)

Heute auf meiner Outdoor-Lounge:


----------



## F7 Uli (9. Oktober 2016)

Festival of Lights in Berlin )


----------



## Berganbeter (9. Oktober 2016)

Heute auf der Insel:Berganbeters first Outdoor-Lounge Coffee frisch zubereitet.


----------



## zhruz (10. Oktober 2016)

Könnt ihr euch nicht einmal ordentliches Fatbike-Wetter bestellen?...



 
Auf geht's in den" Harz des Norden's" (unsere Kühlung)



 
Surley-Abdrücke im Schlamm...




Ein Fatbike hält fast nichts auf...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Oktober 2016)

Trek´n eat Tour:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2016)

Du fährst eindeutig viiiiiieeeeel zu oft im Pfälzer Wald herum mit Deinem Fatbike!!! Neid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Oktober 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Du fährst eindeutig viiiiiieeeeel zu oft im Pfälzer Wald herum mit Deinem Fatbike!!! Neid!


Genau komm Du mal nach Bayern, Bursche


----------



## pommerngerrit (10. Oktober 2016)

Heute mal skaterbahn


----------



## thxelf38 (10. Oktober 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...


Was ist den das für eine Mischung?


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Was ist den das für eine Mischung?


----------



## thxelf38 (10. Oktober 2016)

Gut?


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Du fährst eindeutig viiiiiieeeeel zu oft im Pfälzer Wald herum mit Deinem Fatbike!!! Neid!



Livepicture


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hier noch einmal in Kompaktknipsqualität 

Eigentlich wollte ich hier mein Essen zubereiten, da ich aber ein junges Ehepaar nicht bei ihrem "tun" stören wollte ....




Hier gefiel es mir nicht so richtig:




Dann eben auf einem meiner Lieblingsfelsen (hier ist man immer ungestört) 




Den passenden Fatbikeständer gibt es hier auch 




MAHLZEIT (Gartengemüse-Sojarisotto) @LemonySnicket: beide Gerichte


----------



## duke209 (12. Oktober 2016)

Schluss mit Hochglanz-Schönwetterbildern!
Heute unter Null - gefüllt minus 6 Grad...auf dem Brocken...aber schön wars dennoch!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Oktober 2016)

Fatty Bank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2016)

Ah, werden die Dinger jetzt mal bewegt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ah, werden die Dinger jetzt mal bewegt


Na,der Fatboy wird schon häufig bewegt!
Man hat halt so sein Lieblingsfatty!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Oktober 2016)

Darf das hier rein?  Oder gibt's da einen extra "Unterwegs mit 650B+" Faden?​


----------



## Davedr (13. Oktober 2016)

Pack dein 650B+ doch in das Thread "26+ / B+ / 650b+ / 27.5+ / 29+ *Galerie*, Technik und allgemeine Diskussionen" hier steht ja im Titel "FAT BIKE" also packs Bitte nicht hier hinein . Wenn jeder sein x-beliebiges Bike in das FAT Bike Bilder Thread stellt, dann ist ein solches Thread sinnlos.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Oktober 2016)

Kleine Wiedergutmachung ;-)



​


----------



## aemkei77 (13. Oktober 2016)

Geil! Ein KLEINes Fatbike  

Geniale farbkombo für das Salsa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (13. Oktober 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Darf das hier rein?  Oder gibt's da einen extra "Unterwegs mit 650B+" Faden?​



Da haben wir genau den richtigen Thread für dich...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/on-tour-mit-dem-bike-fotos-von-touren-mit-dem-27-5-650b-29-26.791663/



Wird eh Zeit das nicht nur ich alleine dort dauernd poste 

Lg
Kurt


----------



## Nebel (13. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von der "Jungfernfahrt", es ging auf den Winterstein "Steinkopf", inkl. Aussicht über die schöne Wetterau.


----------



## pommerngerrit (14. Oktober 2016)

26, 26b, 26+, +b, c,d,x..yy...z...
ich seh da nich mehr durch. Das ist dach ein Fatbike, also das 9 zero, oder nicht?


----------



## Rommos (14. Oktober 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Darf das hier rein?  Oder gibt's da einen extra "Unterwegs mit 650B+" Faden?​



@SYN-CROSSIS zeig doch mal bitte dein B+ Bike, habs nicht gesehen...

EDIT: habs im Footalbum gefunden - Gratulation, cooles Gerät


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Oktober 2016)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> 26, 26b, 26+, +b, c,d,x..yy...z...
> ich seh da nich mehr durch. Das ist dach ein Fatbike, also das 9 zero, oder nicht?


Nee,ein 26+


----------



## pommerngerrit (14. Oktober 2016)

und wo is da der Unterschied? datt hat doch auch 4,8er  reifen drauf oder hab ich was an der Linse?


----------



## BigJohn (14. Oktober 2016)

halt ein großes Plus


----------



## svennox (14. Oktober 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Kleine Wiedergutmachung ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ​





aemkei77 schrieb:


> Geil! Ein KLEINes Fatbike
> 
> Geniale farbkombo für das Salsa


----------



## svennox (14. Oktober 2016)

@SYN-CROSSIS ..deine Bike-Bilder & Bikes ...sind wundervoll 
..dieses Foto hier..is noch immer mein persönlicher Favorit..!!! ps. machst alles richtig !!!


----------



## thxelf38 (14. Oktober 2016)

Nebel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von der "Jungfernfahrt", es ging auf den Winterstein "Steinkopf", inkl. Aussicht über die schöne Wetterau.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 537264


Das Trek ist schön. Welche Grösse ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nebel (14. Oktober 2016)

@LemonySnicket  Danke, bin ganz deiner Meinung 

17,5 Zoll. Ich bin 179cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 87cm, habe noch nie besser auf einem Bike gesessen.


----------



## Vighor (15. Oktober 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt
> Anhang anzeigen 537651


Absolut schönes Rad!


----------



## skaster (15. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt
> Anhang anzeigen 537651


Bist du sicher, dass du gefahren bist André? Sieht eher danach aus, als hättest du in guter alter @Meister-Dieter -Manier das Beargrease dorthin getragen  , so wenig Dreck wie an den Reifen klebt.
Ist aber auch viel zu schön um es vollzusauen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Oktober 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du gefahren bist André? Sieht eher danach aus, als hättest du in guter alter @Meister-Dieter -Manier das Beargrease dorthin getragen  , so wenig Dreck wie an den Reifen klebt.
> Ist aber auch viel zu schön um es vollzusauen.



An Slicks bleibt ja auch kein Dreck hängen


----------



## Vighor (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre meine bikes  Trage die nur wenns mal wieder stark bergauf geht ..
Bei uns wars halt Heute schönes Wetter und keine Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Oktober 2016)

@Vighor André,lass dich vom Christoph nicht ärgern.
Ich tue es auch nicht


----------



## skaster (15. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine bikes  Trage die nur wenns mal wieder stark bergauf geht ..
> Bei uns wars halt Heute schönes Wetter und keine Schlammschlacht.





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Vighor André,lass dich vom Christoph nicht ärgern.
> Ich tue es auch nicht


Ach kommt, seid doch nicht so. Dass ihr die Dinger auch fahrt, weiß ich wohl aus persönlicher Erfahrung, dass die Bilder aber so aussehen, als würdet ihr das Rad erst einmal zum shooting tragen, ist aber doch auch nicht zu leugnen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Oktober 2016)

@skaster Komm,hinten unten ist Dreck am Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (15. Oktober 2016)

family noch im bett... wetter mal wieder 100% besser als vorhergesagt - yippie... 
















für die flachlandtiroler in diesem forum - wer erkennt den markanten zacken im hintergrund?
















at home... dann erst ma kaffee...


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde es wissen


----------



## mikeonbike (15. Oktober 2016)

ach ne ...


----------



## Fatster (15. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> family noch im bett...
> 
> für die flachlandtiroler in diesem forum - wer erkennt den markanten zacken im hintergrund?



Ähm ... der Feldberg?  ... der Brocken?  ... der Watzmann? 

Mennoooo! ... nun sag schon!


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ähm ... der Feldberg?  ... der Brocken?  ... der Watzmann?
> 
> Mennoooo! ... nun sag schon!


Ist doch ganz einfach, der Nockherberg


----------



## Fatster (15. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach, der Nockherberg



Jetzt wo Du's sagst; ich seh den Seehofer und den Söder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (15. Oktober 2016)

nach drei maß bier vielleicht  ...


----------



## mikeonbike (15. Oktober 2016)

der seehofer isr eher unterirdisch


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> nach drei maß bier vielleicht  ...


Ja aber Starkbier dann


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> der seehofer isr eher unterirdisch


Da Kini is a ins Wasser


----------



## Fatster (15. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> nach drei maß bier vielleicht  ...



*hicks* ds gehdischn *hicks* Scheischdrägg an *rülps*


----------



## mikeonbike (15. Oktober 2016)

bei mir reicht alkoholfrei...


----------



## Bioantrieb (16. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt doch wieder mit Bluto, hattest du nicht abgeruestet?


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Oktober 2016)

ne, die bluto hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht wieder ausgebaut... hab jetzt mal meine fox doss eingeschickt. mal kucken, ob die das lagerspiel beseitigen können und was da vom service zurückkommt...


----------



## Bioantrieb (16. Oktober 2016)

ok, dann hatte ich das aus dem DD-Thread falsch interpretiert.


----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> family noch im bett... wetter mal wieder 100% besser als vorhergesagt - yippie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..HIHI  ..das kenne ich.. alle sind noch am ratzen.. und ich bin schon draußen an der frischen Luft 
ps. TOLLE BILDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (16. Oktober 2016)

für alle, die es noch interessiert... der blick ist vom badegelände in stegen am ammersee direkt auf's wettersteingebirge mit der zugspitze.


----------



## Dkjunior89 (16. Oktober 2016)

Super Wetter , matschiges Terrain und ein gefüllter Kartoffelbaum.. so kann das bleiben


----------



## RoDeBo (16. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Tomwptp (16. Oktober 2016)

Testfahrt am Rheinufer bei Niedrigwasser. Und auch mal als Testfahrt wie sich die 50km vom Arbeitsplatz in Krefeld bis in den Essener Süden mit dem Fatty fahren lassen. ( Morgens geht es per Zug hin) Es geht recht gut, dauert etwas länger, was aber auch daran liegt das zwischendurch alle möglichen unmöglich Strecken eingebaut werden. Und nein, nicht jeden Tag. Zwei bis dreimal die Woche.
Grüße Tom


----------



## evolve56 (16. Oktober 2016)

...und wieder eine Hausrunde im Dobeltal


----------



## hw_doc (16. Oktober 2016)

Heute mal beide Fullies ausgeführt:


 
Leider bei so viel Sonne etwas verstrahlt...


----------



## Berganbeter (16. Oktober 2016)

Heute am Fluss:einfach mal einen Stick Cappuchino geniessen.


----------



## Rommos (17. Oktober 2016)




----------



## -zor- (17. Oktober 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 538128


viel in der Seenplatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Oktober 2016)

Und jetzt zum Wirt, ist ja schließlich Kirta-Montag


----------



## svennox (17. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> für alle, die es noch interessiert... der blick ist vom badegelände in stegen am ammersee direkt auf's wettersteingebirge mit der zugspitze.


..endl. mal kein Geheimnisträger  .. DANKE !!!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Oktober 2016)

lonesome nightride...

keine 1000m von der nächsten Ortschaft weg, und doch meilenweit weg von allem...


----------



## shibby68 (21. Oktober 2016)

Sehr cool, ich hätte muffe


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Oktober 2016)

Nicht so schlimm, wenn Betty dabei ist, fühlt sich das nicht mehr so richtig nach Nacht an


----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2016)

Dachte mir, ich versuche es mal an der Côte d´Azur mit meinem Dicken  War eine gute Idee, wir hatten richtig Spaß Andere Mountainbiker sind mir erstaunlicherweise nicht begegnet  Da treiben sich scheinbar nur Rennradler rum.





















Hier war ich dann mal ohne Dude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich will auch Meer!!


----------



## wj500 (23. Oktober 2016)

vorhin im Wald


----------



## wj500 (23. Oktober 2016)

kurz darauf:



 

etwas antriebslos


----------



## BigJohn (23. Oktober 2016)

Darum lieber ohne Kettenschloss


----------



## Tomwptp (23. Oktober 2016)

Die erste CTF mit dem Schlachtschiff. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Darum lieber ohne Kettenschloss


 das ist bestimmt aus Geiz, ich Kapitalist habe immer 2 als Reserve mit.


----------



## Vighor (23. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Darum lieber ohne Kettenschloss


Oder reserve im Rucksack


----------



## wj500 (23. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Oder reserve im Rucksack


Haette in der Satteltasche sein sollen....
Hab das Miststück aber kurz drauf im Laub gefunden.
Siehe Bild.
Sonst wär ich die 2-3km gar heim gelaufen.


----------



## Rommos (23. Oktober 2016)

...am Useriner See


----------



## Norge007 (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich wusste es doch !

haben deine FATten spuren oben auf der Halde gesehen ! War schweinekalt, aber toll 






Tomwptp schrieb:


> Die erste CTF mit dem Schlachtschiff. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Oktober 2016)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Oder reserve im Rucksack


Wo bleibt dein:Mit dem neuen Salsa unterwegs,Bild?


----------



## Fatster (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich  den Herbst 



 



 

Erste Tour nach fast acht Wochen ... einfach nur


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Oktober 2016)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund....





Von groß zu klein aber vorne muss ein Fatty sein 





Das 27,5er meiner Frau hat sich mit aufs Bild gedrängelt


----------



## skaster (23. Oktober 2016)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Die erste CTF mit dem Schlachtschiff. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


Schurenbachhalde.


----------



## Berganbeter (23. Oktober 2016)

Fatbike-Suchbild:


----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2016)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 539999 Fatbike-Suchbild:



Das will gerade baden gehen


----------



## cluso (23. Oktober 2016)

Erste Runde im neuen Revier für das Salsa:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (24. Oktober 2016)

Heute ein Versuch die Trails noch vor dem Regen unsicher zu machen. Leider zu langsam, aber dem Nachwuchs hat es trotzdem oder gerade wegen den Pfützen Spass gemacht 

... und ein 90-jähriges Ehepaar konnte sich auch noch für Fatbikes begeistern. Da kann man nur hoffen dass man selber so offen bleibt für Neues im Alter

"Ausblick"


 

Umzugspause


 

Auf dem Trail



 

"Vollgas"


----------



## Peng999 (24. Oktober 2016)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Die erste CTF mit dem Schlachtschiff. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.



Für die unwissenden 
Was ist CTF ?


----------



## Tomwptp (24. Oktober 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Für die unwissenden
> Was ist CTF ?


http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender

Praktisch ein MTB Marathon ohne Zeitwertung. Alles nur für Ruhm und Ehre 
Zeit kann man aber auch selber nehmen. Hatte einen 17er Schnitt.


----------



## Fatster (24. Oktober 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Für die unwissenden
> Was ist CTF ?



... war stets bemüht! 

Cross-Country TourenFahrt .. in der Regel so ne ausgeschilderte Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenstrecke eines Radsportclubs. Startgeld abdrücken und dann immer der Beschilderung folgen - unterwegs gibts Isogetränke aus großen Plastikgefäßen und halbierte Bananen


----------



## cherokee190 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ein Mecklenburger in Bayern 

Nachdem wir gestern in Jachenau gelandet sind, heute die erste kleine Orientierungsrunde mit Abstecher zum Laintal Wasserfall.





















Stellenweise ging es doch ganz schön tief runter  , aber der Blick auf's Wasser und die herrlichen Wege entschädigten auf alle Fälle


----------



## pommerngerrit (24. Oktober 2016)

Wir waren unterwegs. 
Und mitten im wald wird beton gegossen. 
Mitten durch den busch. Für wem auch immer. Nen schöner trail zerstört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (25. Oktober 2016)

Bretagne im September.....was für eine unglaublich FETTE Landschaft


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Oktober 2016)

bisschen müde fahren bevor es gleich zur Spätschicht geht:


----------



## fatbikepeg (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel und dem ICT in Neuruppin und Umgebung unterwegs.  Umkreisung des Ruppiner Sees und danach noch 4,5h in der Fontane Therme relaxed (Salzbad, Sauna, Abkühlung im See, Dampfbad mit Salzeinreibung und danach Eisabreibung). 

Bilder sind leider bißchen dunkel geworden.






ICT schwimmt im 1m tiefen Wasser:


----------



## Fatster (27. Oktober 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ICT schwimmt im 1m tiefen Wasser:



... wenn das der @Knusperflogge noch sehen könnte


----------



## shibby68 (27. Oktober 2016)

Wat is mit dem eigentlich ?


----------



## fatbikepeg (27. Oktober 2016)

Hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt. 

Und wo is eigentlich mein Bumblechen hin?


----------



## BigJohn (27. Oktober 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt.
> 
> Und wo is eigentlich mein Bumblechen hin?


Hier im Forum hat es sich ausgebumblet

Der ist jetzt im Lummerland wo es keine Plusser gibt


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hat es sich ausgebumblet


Wie sagt der Kaiser?


----------



## BigJohn (27. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wie sagt der Kaiser?


Gibts da nicht was von Ratiopharm?


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht was von Ratiopharm?


Gscherd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (27. Oktober 2016)

Haben heute Loipen für Fatbikes gespurt. 







Suchbild: wieviele Fatbikes waren hier am Werk?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. Oktober 2016)




----------



## zoomer (27. Oktober 2016)

"Ja is denn heut scho Weihnachten ?"


----------



## Chevy86 (27. Oktober 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Haben heute Loipen für Fatbikes gespurt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 541160
> 
> ...



Hier sieht man eindeutig, wie sehr die Mountainbiker den Waldboden zerstören! Pfui!


----------



## lucie (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich löse auf:


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Oktober 2016)

Für heute hat sich @Fatbikebiker bereit erklärt mir ein wenig die Gegend um die Jachenau zu zeigen. Passend dazu herrlichster Sonnenschein, wenn auch die Temperaturen schon arg niedrig waren, ein wunderbarer Tag um die Gegend zu erkunden.
So ganz grob ging's in Richtung Isar, dort etwas entlang und am Walchensee wieder zurück. Zwischendurch natürlich noch etwas Berg hoch und runter 







 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Insgesamt eine schöne Tour, abwechslungsreich und viel zu sehen. Vielen Dank an Chris für die Zeit als Tourguide


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Oktober 2016)

WOW


----------



## Berganbeter (28. Oktober 2016)

Hammermässig geil! Dort könnt' mas locker ein,zwei Tage aushalten.
Lg


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Oktober 2016)

Hi Chris 

Wieso trägst Du Dein Radel übers Wasser 

Es hat doch bestimmt mehr Auftrieb als Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2016)

Glaubst Du


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Oktober 2016)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Hammermässig geil! Dort könnt' mas locker ein,zwei Tage aushalten.
> Lg



Definiti........ mir hat nicht mal eine Wo gereicht


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Glaubst Du



Du solltest mal wieder zum Friseur


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2016)

Du darfst mir gerne einen schönen Schnitt nächste Woche im Tipi verpassen, aber erst nach der fünften Halbe


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du darfst mir gerne einen schönen Schnitt nächste Woche im Tipi verpassen, aber erst nach der fünften Halbe



Gut mach ich , ich bring auch meinen Rasenmäher mit


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gut mach ich , ich bring auch meinen Rasenmäher mit


Du solltest lieber einen Kasten Allgäuer Bier mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du solltest lieber einen Kasten Allgäuer Bier mitbringen


Das mach ich sowieso


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das mach ich sowieso


Da seh ich schon einen Reier


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Da seh ich schon einen Reier


Du meinst wohl Rainer


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Rainer


Sorry hatte mit vertippt


----------



## bikebecker (30. Oktober 2016)

Hallo 
Gestern zum und auf dem Stromberg Trails. 




Fette runde. 



Irgendwie verfahren.




16C. Und das ende Oktober. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gestern zum und auf dem Stromberg Trails.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 541858
> ...



Und das ohne mich


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Oktober 2016)

Diese Woche mal was gaaanz gemütliches gemacht, im Flachland mit Fahrradfähre und so...








Das Beste: Frankfurt-Höcht hat so viel Kohle, die haben sogar echte Fatbike-Fahrradständer!!


----------



## bikebecker (30. Oktober 2016)

Hallo 


murmel04 schrieb:


> Und das ohne mich


Hatte sich so Samstag früh so ergeben, wir sehen ja beim Fatbiken treffen. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Tomwptp (30. Oktober 2016)

Morgen beginnt der Winterpokal, daher heute schon mal eine Proberunde am Texelstrand und über die Trailrunde. Der passende Abschluss erfolgte am Phal 21 mit Latte und Kaskuchen. 
Grüße Tom


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Oktober 2016)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Morgen beginnt der Winterpokal, daher heute schon mal eine Proberunde am Texelstrand und über die Trailrunde. Der passende Abschluss erfolgte am Phal 21 mit Latte und Kaskuchen.
> Grüße Tom


 Muss heißen paal21 (Klicks du hier) und Kaaskoek


----------



## projekt (30. Oktober 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 542006



... da sehe ich ja noch 10 verschenkte g. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/gobike88-KRE...CC-075A-368-/160815929933?hash=item2571605a4d 

Gruß projekt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Oktober 2016)

projekt schrieb:


> ... da sehe ich ja noch 10 verschenkte g.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/gobike88-KRE...CC-075A-368-/160815929933?hash=item2571605a4d
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/gobike88-KRE...CC-075A-368-/160815929933?hash=item2571605a4d
> 
> Gruß projekt


Das siehst du falsch.So eine ist montiert,allerdings in polished!


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Oktober 2016)

heute morgen um 5:20 uhr (nicht ganz freiwillig ) aufgebrochen...






war ganz schön feucht...






aber als ich dann das frühstück geholt habe, wurde es schon besser...






... und daheim konnte ich dann tatsächlich nach dem duschen noch ne halbe stunde dösen ...


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Oktober 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 542006 Anhang anzeigen 542007



haste jetzt doch nen specialized in s aufgetan?


----------



## Tomwptp (30. Oktober 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Muss heißen paal21 (Klicks du hier) und Kaaskoek



Hier gibt es noch schlimmere Sachen


----------



## danie-dani (30. Oktober 2016)

Schöner Herbsttag...





Es sah nach Regen aus über der Rhön...





Erstmal rein in den Wald...





Wahnsinn was uns der Herbst für Farbspiele schenkt...





Dunkle Wolken haben sich wieder verzogen...





Aber es braut sich wieder was zusammen...

Schön war es gewesen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> haste jetzt doch nen specialized in s aufgetan?


Nö,das habe ich schon etwas länger.
Genau genommen,seit Juli!


----------



## hw_doc (30. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> haste jetzt doch nen specialized in s aufgetan?





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Nö,das habe ich schon etwas länger.
> Genau genommen,seit Juli!



Ich glaube, der Trend geht zum 2t-Fatboy in S!  B))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (30. Oktober 2016)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch schlimmere Sachen



ist das dein wochenvorrat?


----------



## fatbikepeg (30. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


>



Mike, was isn das für ne Frontlampe??


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Oktober 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Mike, was isn das für ne Frontlampe??



das ist ein flutlicht...

https://r2-bike.com/XLC-Pro-Helmlampe-CL-F15-3000-Lumen

der akku hält unter volllast gut 2 std... ich habe 2 akkus. das licht ist allerdings auch in den unteren modi noch brutal hell.


----------



## squeeky2911 (31. Oktober 2016)

So, nun hat mich auch der Fat-Virus befallen. Am Wochenende die erste Tour absolviert. Und was soll ich sagen: fährt sich - anders (mit Grinsem im Gesicht)


----------



## BigJohn (31. Oktober 2016)

squeeky2911 schrieb:


> So, nun hat mich auch der Fat-Virus befallen. Am Wochenende die erste Tour absolviert. Und was soll ich sagen: fährt sich - anders (mit Grinsem im Gesicht)


Ordentliche Reifen dürften das Erlebnis intensivieren


----------



## Panama1970 (1. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (1. November 2016)

ideales Fatbike Terrain...


----------



## RoDeBo (1. November 2016)

Reparatur mit Aussicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. November 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich schnell ne Nonne* besteigen, ist aber schief gegangen 

Zunächst ging es über den knapp 3000m hoch gelegenen Kypernpass




Auf der nicht enden wollenden Trailabfahrt ne kurze Pause eingelegt, damit die Bremsen etwas abkühlen können 




*Mein *neues Hobby: *BFS*** (hier sehen sie keine Nonne!!!)




Erst zu langsam für den 10sec Selbstauslöser ...... dann zu schnell für den Autofokus (das über wir noch einmal)




* Felsen im Bärenbrunnertal -> bin jedoch am Klosterfelsen gelandet 
** *B*ike*F*els*S*teigen


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. November 2016)

Jetzt klettert der auch noch free solo.


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. November 2016)

Ist mit den Reifen ja auch kein Problem 

Außer es käme ihm noch eine Nonne in die Quere


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. November 2016)

Was isn das für ein Schwierigkeitsgrad? 5er, 6er


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. November 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Was isn das für ein Schwierigkeitsgrad? 5er, 6er



Ich kann nur den ersten Teil des ersten Satzes: 



Nein, das bin nicht ich


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. November 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur den ersten Teil des ersten Satzes:
> Anhang anzeigen 542838
> Nein, das bin nicht ich
> Anhang anzeigen 542840


Respekt! Du trägst das Erbe von Reinhard Karl weiter, sowohl am Fels, sowie hinter der Kamera


----------



## accutrax (1. November 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Respekt! Du trägst das Erbe von Reinhard Karl weiter, sowohl am Fels, sowie hinter der Kamera



absolut...
der dude versucht sich am direkten einstieg (6-) ...
und von rheinhard karl stammt die erstbegehung des gipfelüberhangs an der rückseite ..(1980)

gruss accu


----------



## mikeonbike (1. November 2016)

war heute morgen auch mal wieder unterwegs... ich will euch zur abwechslung mal nicht mit dunklen nebelbildern langweilen... 

ich war auf dem weg ins jenseits...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. November 2016)

accutrax schrieb:


> absolut...
> der dude versucht sich am direkten einstieg (6-) ...
> und von rheinhard karl stammt die erstbegehung des gipfelüberhangs an der rückseite ..(1980)
> 
> gruss accu


Das Buch "Zeit zum Atmen" von Reinhard Karl hab ich damals verschlungen, einer der größten deutschen Bergsteiger


----------



## Nordender (2. November 2016)

FATer Nightride gestern Abend im Taunus. Nach den ganzen Horrormeldungen aus dem Taunus über Wegsperrungen etc. hatte ich die Lust daran dort biken zu gehen schon fast verloren. Nachdem ich aber auf meiner sonntäglichen Tour keine Sperren finden konnte und ich meine neue Nachtbeleuchtung testen wollte, machte ich mich nochmal auf den Weg in den Taunus.

Gestartet bin ich an der Hohemark über die Weiße Mauer zum Altkönig und von dort zum Feldberg und zurück.

Blick vom Altkönig. Inversion? Im Rhein-Main-Gebiet? 


 

Da muss ich noch rüber!


 

Der Dickfüßler freut sich schon auf die Trailabfahrt....


 

Sundowner auf dem Feldberg


 

Über die Downhillstrecke ging es dann im Schein meiner neuen Funzel Richtung Hohemark.


 
Und dort fand ich sie dann, die schicken Lattenzäune, die an jedem Trail-Einstieg nun stehen. So musste ich meine geplante Route etwas anpassen und hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß. Der Dude ist einfach eine Trailrakete


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. November 2016)

Nordender schrieb:


> Und dort fand ich sie dann, die schicken Lattenzäune, die an jedem Trail-Einstieg nun stehen.


Die Zäune kennzeichnen nur den Einstieg *in die guten Trails.*


----------



## bikebecker (2. November 2016)

Hallo

Die Zäune sind hauptsächlich im Königsteiner bereich.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Rommos (2. November 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Zäune sind hauptsächlich im Königsteiner bereich.
> 
> ...


...gibt's da eine speziellen Grund bzw. einen "Freundeskreis gegen Biker", der für so etwas verantwortlich ist?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...gibt's da eine speziellen Grund bzw. einen "Freundeskreis gegen Biker", der für so etwas verantwortlich ist?


Seit den beiden DH-Strecken am Feldberg und des neuen Flowtrails dreht der Forst hier durch....   
Für mehr Details ist das hier der falsche Faden.
Ich schick dir mal einen Link, Roman!

VG

*Für die Leutz aus´m Taunus:*
Im November findet wegen diesem Thema im Gasthaus Rudolph in Liederbach ein Treffen mit dem Forst statt. 
Vereine und IGs wie Wheels over FFM sind auch vor Ort.
Näheres dazu stand irgendwo Facebook.

Bild zum eigentlichen Thema:


----------



## SirQuickly (3. November 2016)

An der Isar...












In der Isar...


----------



## shibby68 (3. November 2016)

stark!


----------



## Tomwptp (3. November 2016)

Schöne Bilder. Nasse Füße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (3. November 2016)

Jub...patschnass.


----------



## evolve56 (3. November 2016)

Nach einer traumhaften Runde runter ins Dobeltal und hoch und runter und wieder raus und nach Hause❤️(Und kurz zwischen Kuhfladen surfen)


Einfach schön
Mit Monster FS


----------



## shibby68 (4. November 2016)

Achtung Hipster-Alarm --> Ein Fatbike-Touren-Grävel-Ding


----------



## Rommos (4. November 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Achtung Hipster-Alarm --> Ein Fatbike-Touren-Grävel-Ding


...ich hoffe für dich, du trägst einen gepflegten Vollbart - sonst hält dich jeder für einen Fahrraddieb


----------



## shibby68 (4. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe für dich, du trägst einen gepflegten Vollbart - sonst hält dich jeder für einen Fahrraddieb



das ist ja wohl klar 
selbst wenn nicht, bin mehr so der typ schrankwand und werde recht selten blöde angesaut


----------



## rsu (4. November 2016)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit auf eine Feierabendrunde 
Wenn die Stadt/Bahnbetreiber zu viel Geld hat oder die Leute zu doof, dann gibts auf Spazierwegen sowas  Leider musste auch ein schoener Trailuebergang dran glauben


 

Danach dann weiter auf schönen Trails, immer am Hang entlang.


 


 

...und weil es so schön war, heute Morgen gleich nochmal mit Nebelmeer Leider kommt jetzt der Regen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (4. November 2016)

Gestern am Bisamberg:ein wunderschöner Herbsttag!


----------



## rsu (4. November 2016)

Bike hat sich hinter der Kamera versteckt, rechts wäre eigentlich noch Platz gewesen... Hoffe die Bildquali ist ertraeglich


----------



## cluso (5. November 2016)

Am Feiertag der erste Nightright der Saison


----------



## Tomwptp (5. November 2016)

Punkte sammeln für den Winterpokal. Über den ehemaligen Standortübungsplatz Pollen in Essen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zum Abschluss geht es noch am Baldeneysee vorbei.


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. November 2016)




----------



## mikeonbike (5. November 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 544109 Anhang anzeigen 544107



ole, ollleeee....


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. November 2016)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. November 2016)

Uetliberg ?




rsu schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Zeit auf eine Feierabendrunde
> Wenn die Stadt/Bahnbetreiber zu viel Geld hat oder die Leute zu doof, dann gibts auf Spazierwegen sowas  Leider musste auch ein schoener Trailuebergang dran glauben
> Anhang anzeigen 543555
> 
> ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. November 2016)

Sonntagsrunde


----------



## Dr.Struggle (6. November 2016)

Auf 1200m oben wars wieder soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (6. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> ... Sonntagsrunde



... getragen 
da klebt ja nicht mal ein Blatt dran


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. November 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> ... getragen
> da klebt ja nicht mal ein Blatt dran



Genau. Wir haben bei Rainers genialem Treffen so ausgesehen:


----------



## waldi28 (6. November 2016)

Nachdem sich gestern eine Treibjagd ums Dorf geschossen hat, konnte man heute wieder gefahrlos in den Wald gehen. Und das Wetter hat auch wieder mitgespielt.






Es ist einfach die schönste Jahreszeit zum Biken. Aber die Jumbos müssen jetzt runter. Die haben einfach zu wenig Grip bei den Witterungsverhältnissen.






Was sich der dicke Braune beim Anblick des dicken Bikes wohl gedacht hat?






Und dann gings wieder talwärts ab unter die heiße Dusche. War doch unerwartet kalt heute Morgen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. November 2016)

Da klebt auch kein Blatt dran!!!!


----------



## murmel04 (6. November 2016)

Waldi28, bist du auch gefahren oder hast du dein Bike nur getragen.

Meines sah nach dem genialen Fatbike Treffen so aus


----------



## skaster (6. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da klebt auch kein Blatt dran!!!!


Das ist nicht wahr , auf dem Bild mit dem Sauerbra... Ähm Pferd , ist doch *ein* Blatt auf dem Hinterrad.


----------



## waldi28 (6. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da klebt auch kein Blatt dran!!!!



Da waren so viele Blätter, ich konnte machen, was ich wollte, die sind einfach nicht kleben geblieben. 
Dafür bin ich aber auch ordenlich gerutscht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. November 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr , auf dem Bild mit dem Sauerbra... Ähm Pferd , ist doch *ein* Blatt auf dem Hinterrad.


Ist gerade vom Baum gefallen und im Profil hängen geblieben!


----------



## waldi28 (6. November 2016)

Ich glaub eh, dass die Jumbos teflonbeschichtet sind, damit sie besser rollen.
Nächste Woche siehts dann wieder so aus. Dann bleibt der Schmodder auch überall kleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (6. November 2016)

Heute auch eine herbstliche Sonntagsrunde getätigt: über Berlin Schulzendorf - durch Tegeler Forst - vorbei an der Havel /Sandhauser Straße - zurück, bis nach Alt-Tegel.


----------



## rsu (6. November 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Uetliberg ?



Ja


----------



## waldi28 (6. November 2016)

Und schon wieder ein Blattloser


----------



## SirQuickly (6. November 2016)

Nochmal ein Nachschlag von der Isar Tour


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. November 2016)

Gestern auf der Brötchenrunde die Farben des Herbst eingefangen. Leider nur ein brauchbares Foto da die Handyknippse wohl ein Kälteproblem hatte und anfing die Bilder zu verzerren


----------



## Alex0303 (7. November 2016)

Nachdem ich mich nun für die D-Strecke der Trophy angemeldet hab muss ich langsam anfangen längere Touren zu fahren...

Samstag das schöne Wetter noch genutzt... 
Leider ohne Navi... und ohne Licht, was mir später noch fehlen würde...



 

Da gings ordentlich runter.  


 



 

Wasser nachfüllen


 

1000m - Platzerl


 

Endlich am Ziel


 

Vom Heimweg gibts dann keine Bilder mehr. Wollte noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit heimkommen. 
Ist sich nicht ausgegangen. Die letzten 20 Minuten musste die Taschenlampe vom Handy herhalten... 

Am Ende 70km mit kappen 1800hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. November 2016)

Heute morgen gab`s dann den ersten Schnee in der Eifel. So ab 450 m sieht es momentan so aus. Aber es ist noch nicht kalt genug...


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. November 2016)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich nun für die D-Strecke der Trophy angemeldet hab muss ich langsam anfangen längere Touren zu fahren...


 Gute Entscheidung, werde mich auch mal Fat versuchen, sollen ja sogar schon einige Fat über die A gekommen sein...


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. November 2016)

Heute erfolgreich die Nonne bestiegen 





Erstbesteigung per Bike 




Bestrafung folgte direkt von oben (AUA):


----------



## Peng999 (7. November 2016)

Fibbs  wo ist die Nonne ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. November 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Fibbs  wo ist die Nonne ?



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt 

http://www.pfaelzer-kletterer.de/sub_tourendb/pfalztour/_inhalt.php?show=2890


----------



## nitrofoska (8. November 2016)

Noch die letzen paar Sonnenstrahlen vom 1. November ;-) 

Gruß 

Nitro


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. November 2016)

Hier im Taunus gab´s heute auch den ersten Schnee.  Für mich stand heute aber eine Laufeinheit auf dem Plan. 
Dafür habe ich noch 3 Bilder vom 24h-Rennen in einem Ordner gefunden...


----------



## Bubba. (8. November 2016)

Ist das beim Idstein24?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. November 2016)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Ist das beim Idstein24?


War es, ja.


----------



## Udu (10. November 2016)

Das Wolo fühlt sich wohlo im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (11. November 2016)

Das war heute nach der Sommerpause kein schlechter Einstieg in die neue Fatbike Wintersaison. Bin eine kleine Tour von Pankratzberg ins Skigebiet Spieljoch und zurück nach Fügen gefahren. Die Schneebedingungen waren so gut, ich bin das erste mal überhaupt (im Winter mit dam Fatty) komplett ohne schieben hochgefahren. Oben tiefster Winter, weiter unten im Wald allerdings grauslig.


----------



## gnss (11. November 2016)

Im Flachland war ebenfalls Schnee:


----------



## hoodride (11. November 2016)

Der erste Schnee auf dem Hausberg



 

 
Gipfelbier gab's auch




Perfekter Abend.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2016)

Mit der allerbesten Ehefrau von Allen, ohne Schnee! auf dem F-Weg unterwegs 








leckeres Essen gab es in der Joggelhütte 


 



Sorry, heute nur Handypics


----------



## Fatster (12. November 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mit der allerbesten Ehefrau von Allen, ohne Schnee! auf dem F-Weg unterwegs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 545727
> Anhang anzeigen 545728
> ...



".... von Allen"?  

Samma, *wie viele *hast Du denn? 
Und dürfte ich mir da so gelegentlich mal eine ausleihen?


----------



## Peng999 (12. November 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ".... von Allen"?
> 
> Samma, *wie viele *hast Du denn?
> Und dürfte ich mir da so gelegentlich mal eine ausleihen?


Ich brauch sie mal ab und zu mal, dann habe ich auch eine Frau, die mit mir radelt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. November 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ".... von Allen"?
> 
> Samma, *wie viele *hast Du denn?
> Und dürfte ich mir da so gelegentlich mal eine ausleihen?



Eine zum waschen
Eine zum kochen
Eine zum bl ähm bügeln
Eine zum putzen
. . . .

Das blöde an der Sache:
Die wollen *alle* Handtaschen und Schuhe haben 

Preislich werden wir uns da irgendwie einig, aber ich nehme *keine* Kamele, nur Fatbikes


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. November 2016)

@Fibbs79 laber nicht,du brauchst bestimmt ein neues Radl und da mußt du halt ein bisschen schleimen!


----------



## murmel04 (12. November 2016)

Ich hab so richtig Mitleid mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (12. November 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Eine zum waschen
> Eine zum kochen
> Eine zum bl ähm bügeln
> Eine zum putzen
> ...



Ich hab ein Fatbike abzugeben!  
B)


----------



## svennox (12. November 2016)

..scheeeenn viele tolle SCHNEE-BILDER dabei.. 
trotzdem wird mir kalt wenn ich an den Winter denke..
..wird wohl doch Zeit.. für Winter-Bekleidung


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. November 2016)

Wird Zeit für Sommer


----------



## svennox (12. November 2016)

..HIHI ..stimmt ..ich warte auch schon drauf


----------



## Keeper1407 (12. November 2016)

Östlicher Odenwald heute... noch ne kleine Runde ums Ort.


 


 


 


 




Sorry für die miese Bildqualität. War so wie der Odenwald heute. Schmutzig und rau. Aber geil!


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. November 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für Sommer


Bei Euch da im Pfälzer Wald ist ja fast immer Sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. November 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Bei Euch da im Pfälzer Wald ist ja fast immer Sommer.



. . . . nur nicht so schön warm . . . .


----------



## danie-dani (12. November 2016)

Heute ein schönes Ründchen gedreht...





Wasserkuppe immer schön im Blick gehabt...





Schön im Dreck gespielt...





Das Farbenspiel zwischen Herbst und Winter...







 

Schön wars, vielleicht geh ich morgen im Schnee spielen...


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. November 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> . . . . nur nicht so schön warm . . . .







Dafür gibts Abhilfe


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. November 2016)

Cheerleader on the road


----------



## Familybikers (12. November 2016)

Grüße aus dem Allgäu


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2016)

Spontan hat sich heute ein kleines Zeitfenster für mich geöffnet. Also ab in´s weiße Glück... 









Großer Feldberg / Taunus




Einmal umrundet und von hinten rauf...








..dann abwärts zum Windeck und weiter über den neuen Flowtrail








...nochmal aufwärts...








....Abfahrt dann über die kleine Skiwiese


----------



## Riffer (12. November 2016)

Es ist nicht meine Lieblingsjahreszeit, aber mit dem Bucksaw hat sich die Frage erledigt, ob ich bei gutem, leichtem Neuschnee von zwanzig Zentimetern auf den Hometrailberg hinaufzukurbeln versuche. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, und das Bergaberlebnis war auch vom Feinsten...


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2016)

Endlich Winter


----------



## svennox (13. November 2016)

..GLÜCKWUNSCH LIEBE LEUTE ..auch wenn der Winter mir persönlich immer viel zu kalt ist..
habt ihr wiedermal wunderschöne Bilder geschossen... 

UND...SORRY ...mußte mich wiederholen ..
ABER solche SCHNEEEEEE-LANDSCHAFTS-FOTOS ...
sind mitunter ....so fast das einzige was mich am Winter reizt ...
....sogar snowboarden tue ich immer nur max. 30 Min. am Stück...bin ne Frostbeule  

liebe Grüße
sven


----------



## Vighor (13. November 2016)

Bei uns kein Schnee aber leichter Regen, macht aber auch Spass mit dem Leichtgewicht ne Runde zu drehen  




Bis dann beim anpassen der Sattelhöhe der Tune Würger kaput geht und ich 6km so nach Hause fahren konnte .. Sehe es mal als extra Beintraining 




Jetzt muss ich halt ne neue Sattelklemme kaufen, gewinde ist hin und dabei hab ich extra nen Schraubgriff der max 5nm zulässt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. November 2016)

so ein sch....teurer Tune Würger hat bei mir auch nur 1-2 Touren gehalten.
Das ist Leichtbau für Hungerhaken und nicht für Männer


----------



## luki:-) (13. November 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## metbirne77 (13. November 2016)

Auch in Oberhof ist der Winter eingekehrt.
Die Surly´s und ihre Reiter haben viel Spass gehabt...


----------



## docrobin (13. November 2016)

Da der http://www.black-mountain-bikepark.de heute geschlossen hatte, haben wir eine kleine Runde mit den Faties durch die Dresdner Heide gedreht:


----------



## Alex0303 (13. November 2016)

Neues Wochenende, neue Tour...

Freu ich mich, wenn die Winterschuhe da sind. Sommer- mit Überschuhen ist bei -7° einfach nix...


----------



## rsu (13. November 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so ein sch....teurer Tune Würger hat bei mir auch nur 1-2 Touren gehalten.
> Das ist Leichtbau für Hungerhaken und nicht für Männer



Fahre den schon seit ueber 10 Jahren und er haelt immer noch, aber schon gehoert dass er hin und wieder bricht

Mit knapp 7 der erste Nightride und ganz begeistert


----------



## evolve56 (13. November 2016)

Nightride mit Monster FS im Dobeltal


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. November 2016)

War heute im Pfälzerwald, und ratet mal wer da auch war? 


 



Rischtisch, der @Stadtwaldflitza und der @Bumble 
Ich durfte dann auch mal das Carbon-Monster artgerecht testen:


----------



## skaster (14. November 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> ...
> Bis dann beim anpassen der Sattelhöhe der Tune Würger kaput geht und ich 6km so nach Hause fahren konnte .. Sehe es mal als extra Beintraining
> 
> Jetzt muss ich halt ne neue Sattelklemme kaufen, gewinde ist hin und dabei hab ich extra nen Schraubgriff der max 5nm zulässt ..





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so ein sch....teurer Tune Würger hat bei mir auch nur 1-2 Touren gehalten.
> Das ist Leichtbau für Hungerhaken und nicht für Männer



Also ich fahr an allen Rädern Würger, allerdings nicht die Schraubversion und hab noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Als Hungerhaken würde ich mich jetzt auch nicht gerade bezeichnen, oder André?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (14. November 2016)

Mensch der Bumble lebt also noch 
... jetzt ist er doch wieder im Forum


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. November 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Also ich fahr an allen Rädern Würger, allerdings nicht die Schraubversion und hab noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Als Hungerhaken würde ich mich jetzt auch nicht gerade bezeichnen, oder André?


Der mit Hebel soll besser sein.
Mein Schraubwürger war jedenfall Sch....
Und ja das zul. Drehmoment hatte ich beachtet


----------



## Udu (14. November 2016)

Gestern unterwegs auf der schwäbischen Alb zwischen Hochberg und Oberhonberg auf 1000m Höhe


----------



## DrachenDingsda (14. November 2016)




----------



## -zor- (14. November 2016)

jede Feierabend Ausfahrt endet nun im Nightride 
aber bei dem Mond heute einfach nur fantastisch...



 



 



 



 

und endlich durfte das Farley auch mal wieder raus!


----------



## cluso (14. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (15. November 2016)

Südwest Spessart bei Kleinostheim


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. November 2016)

Schönes Bike!


----------



## Peng999 (15. November 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!


Du hast noch nicht von nahem gesehen...


----------



## shibby68 (15. November 2016)

gib mal größere pix. das sieht echt geil aus


----------



## Riffer (15. November 2016)

So, noch ein Nachtrag zum Wochenende, weil es so schön war und so gut passt. Von oben im tieferen Schnee...





...über eine leichte Schneedecke am Trail...





...durchs Tal auf den Gegenhang.


----------



## Peng999 (15. November 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> gib mal größere pix. das sieht echt geil aus


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. November 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 546755


Der Abbinder-Spruch passt nimmer


----------



## crossy-pietro (15. November 2016)

Kleiner Feierabend-Nightride bei trockenen -2 Grad:


----------



## pommerngerrit (15. November 2016)

was hast du denn da fürn Scheinwerfer drann, is ja übel. 
Was fürn Modell ist da?
wie lange halten da die Accus?

lG.-
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. November 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 546733 Südwest Spessart bei Kleinostheim


Die Stelle kommt mir sehr bekannt vor


----------



## crossy-pietro (15. November 2016)

@pommerngerrit 
 Is ne "my tiny sun, Modell: folkslight 1 GoPro-Edition"

3 Leuchtmodi: Abblend-, Normal-, Fernlicht (Autoscheinwerfer-mäßig)
Ausleuchtung ist sehr homogen.
Dann noch umschaltbar: breite Ausleuchtung - Spot-Ausleuchtung (jeweils 1 LED), sowie beide LED's kombiniert.
Akku: gestern bei -2 Grad: 90 Minuten (Normallicht)
Ansonsten locker über 2 Stunden.
Aufladen über Mini-USB (zur Not mobil mit Powerbank).
Bin von der Preis-Leistung sehr zufrieden (nein, arbeite nicht bei MyTinySun)


----------



## pommerngerrit (15. November 2016)

schönes Teil und bezahlbar. Aber wieso zum Teufel wird sowas ohne Halter verkauft? Der kostet dann nochmal 150 eier oder?

danke.


----------



## crossy-pietro (15. November 2016)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> schönes Teil und bezahlbar. Aber wieso zum Teufel wird sowas ohne Halter verkauft? Der kostet dann nochmal 150 eier oder?
> 
> danke.



 nee - ich hatte schon ne GoPro-kompatible (günstiger) Rohrklemme (Mantona Alu-Klemme bis 35mm über den Buchhändler, ...hüstel...)


----------



## shibby68 (18. November 2016)

Ich mag ja die Nachtfahrten. Altbekannte Strecken wirken komplett anders. Herrlich


----------



## Dreherk (18. November 2016)

Schöne Bilder hier, die Lust machen auf mehr.
Habe zwar leider noch kein Fatbike, aber die Zeit kommt =)


----------



## shibby68 (18. November 2016)

@Dreherk dann beeilung, perfekte jahreszeit fürs dicke


----------



## bikebecker (19. November 2016)

Hallo
Die Regenpause genutzt.




Kleine Grüngürtelrund durch den Stadtwald.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## pommerngerrit (19. November 2016)

Wir waren auch ne runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. November 2016)

war heute mit den neuen Maxxis FBR unterwegs....
wenn die jemand haben möchte, bitte PN,
stehen ab morgen im Bikemarkt !


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. November 2016)

Scheinen ja top zu sein!?


----------



## paddy2904 (19. November 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> war heute mit den neuen Maxxis FBR unterwegs....
> wenn die jemand haben möchte, bitte PN,
> stehen ab morgen im Bikemarkt !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 547919


Oh ha... wie kommt das...???


----------



## Wilbi69 (19. November 2016)

Frage ich mich auch ?erzähl schon


----------



## criscross (19. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Scheinen ja top zu sein!?


ja aber sowas von 

ne im ernst, die Reifen sind schon gut, aber auch nicht besser wie die Helga's.
Die VanHelga sind aber 60gr leichter das Stk., darum müssen die Maxxis leider wieder gehen 
ausserdem nerven die riesen Maxxis Schriftzüge....


----------



## murmel04 (19. November 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> war heute mit den neuen Maxxis FBR unterwegs....
> wenn die jemand haben möchte, bitte PN,
> stehen ab morgen im Bikemarkt !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 547919



Welche sind das 4,0 oder 4,8?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Welche sind das 4,0 oder 4,8?


das sind die 4.0er


----------



## murmel04 (19. November 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> das sind die 4.0er



Ok, danke dann schau ich morgen mal in den Markt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. November 2016)

Hier noch ein Nachschlag von September, wo ich mit dem @Fatbikebiker an den Isarauen unterwegs war. Der @zoomer hatte leider zu dem Zeitpunkt spannendere Dinge zu tun, sodass er leider nicht dabei war. Aber bestimmt beim nächsten Mal!

Kurz vorher hatte es geregnet, aber es war trotzdem eine Riesengaudi... Bald schon brach die Dunkelheit herein, war dem Spaß aber keinen Abbruch getan hat...


 


 

Der @Fatbikebiker nutzte beim Biergartenstopp die enorme Anziehungskraft des Icecream Trucks eiskalt aus, um die weibliche Belegschaft zu beeindrucken. 


 


 
Wer kann bei so dicken Reifen schon widerstehen, einen Proberitt zu machen?


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2016)

Ja Ja die Mühlenwirtin, ein heißes Eisen


----------



## cherokee190 (20. November 2016)

Sonntägliche Morgenrunde. Die langen Nächte bieten ja die super Möglichkeit den Sonnenaufgang zu beobachten und trotzdem halbwegs ausgeschlafen zu sein .

Darum heute früh wieder im heimatlichen Revier mit dem Mondraker im "Winter"setup unterwegs. Heißt ohne Bluto und die Chaos gegen Bulldozer auf Clownshoes getauscht.



 



In den aufgewühlten lehmigen Spuren hat der Bulldozer doch so seine liebe Not. Das meistern die Surlys bedeutend besser. Ging aber auch recht steil bergauf (kommt auf den Fotos nicht so rüber ). Beim nächsten Mal werde ich mal mit dem Mooni her, zum Winter wieder SSP und mit 29 x 25 mal recht spaßig übersetzt.





Ging natürlich auch Modderfrei heute ...





... mit Blick auf's Hochmoor 
Schönen Sonntag ...


----------



## Wilbi69 (20. November 2016)

WOW.wäre gerne mitgefahren.hänge aber fatbikebetrachtet am Bodensee alleine im Schlamm und Wald.


----------



## Wilbi69 (20. November 2016)

Gibt es einen thread um herauszufinden ob es fatbiker in der gegend gibt, sozusagen um sich zum fatbiken zu finden?fahre knapp 2 Jahre und zu 99.9 % alleine.treffe keine fatbiker hier am bodensee..leider..


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen thread um herauszufinden ob es fatbiker in der gegend gibt, sozusagen um sich zum fatbiken zu finden?fahre knapp 2 Jahre und zu 99.9 % alleine.treffe keine fatbiker hier am bodensee..leider..



Eventuell geht ja was über diesen Tread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wir-im-sueden-fette-trailtouren-biete-suche.774311/

Bei mir im Oberallgäu ( Immenstädter Gegend ) sind schon ein paar Unterwegs


----------



## Wilbi69 (20. November 2016)

Danke ckecke mal rein.


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen thread um herauszufinden ob es fatbiker in der gegend gibt, sozusagen um sich zum fatbiken zu finden?fahre knapp 2 Jahre und zu 99.9 % alleine.treffe keine fatbiker hier am bodensee..leider..



Bei mir ist es eigentlich egal ob fat oder Diät ich bin hier meist alleine unterwegs .
Fatis gibt es hier schon ein paar, aber bis jetzt hab ich die auch immer nur alleine fahren sehen.

Bei den Gruppen hier in der Umgebung wirst du eh komisch angeschaut wenn man sagt das man im
Fuhrpark ein Fatbike hat....

Wobei mich mein Fatboy gerade tierisch nervt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (20. November 2016)

Warum und wo treibst Du dich denn rum?


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es eigentlich egal ob fat oder Diät ich bin hier meist alleine unterwegs .
> Fatis gibt es hier schon ein paar, aber bis jetzt hab ich die auch immer nur alleine fahren sehen.
> 
> Bei den Gruppen hier in der Umgebung wirst du eh komisch angeschaut wenn man sagt das man im
> ...



Oha 

Da hat Dein Fatboy wohl etwas zu viel Sand und Wasser in Zaberfeld ab gekriegt


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Oha
> 
> Da hat Dein Fatboy wohl etwas zu viel Sand und Wasser in Zaberfeld ab gekriegt



Die 1. Symptomatik hatte ich da schon.
Dachte auch erst es viel vielen nassen Sand .
Hatte heute 2x kettenabwurf , 1x hinten, 1x vorne.
Kassette gestern getauscht und versucht Schaltung einzustellen .
(Dafür bin ich anscheinend echt zu blond )
Dazu ein echt übles knarzen beim treten seit dem Tausch .
Na ja muss morgen doch der schrauber dran


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Die 1. Symptomatik hatte ich da schon.
> Dachte auch erst es viel vielen nassen Sand .
> Hatte heute 2x kettenabwurf , 1x hinten, 1x vorne.
> Kassette gestern getauscht und versucht Schaltung einzustellen .
> ...



Eventuell liegt es ja auch an der Kette 

Wie viele Km hat sie drauf ?
Lassen sich alle Kettenglieder leicht bewegen ?
Ist noch Sand dran ?

Viel Glück bei der Ursachenforschung


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt es ja auch an der Kette
> 
> Wie viele Km hat sie drauf ?
> Lassen sich alle Kettenglieder leicht bewegen ?
> ...



Kette hab ich vor Zaberfeld getauscht.
Daher auch die ersten Symtome an der Kassette.
Na ja soll der schrauber mal schaun.
Evtl kommt ja auch so langsam das Innenlager und da ist dann dank press fit eh Schluss mit dem was ich könnte.


----------



## Udu (20. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Danke ckecke mal rein.


Wo genau am Bodensee bist du unterwegs?


----------



## mikeonbike (20. November 2016)

heut' war's noch einmal traumhaft...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. November 2016)

Auch ich habe das Traumwetter genutzt...erste Tour als Nichtraucher


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 548280


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (20. November 2016)

besonders das letzte foto mit dem plakat - sehr schön


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. November 2016)

Ich bin fast vom Rad gefallen wie ich das gelesen habe. Viel besser ist eigentlich bei WEM das direkt vorm Haus steht. So dass war genug Subtext


----------



## Wilbi69 (20. November 2016)

Bin aus Konstanz.gibts doch weitere Fatbiker in der Nähe (@Udu)?


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. November 2016)

@mikeonbike das 2.Bild würde mir gut im Kalender gefallen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2016)

Ja des hat was 

G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. November 2016)

Auf gehts Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (20. November 2016)

erledigt...


----------



## Udu (20. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Bin aus Konstanz.gibts doch weitere Fatbiker in der Nähe (@Udu)?


Ich komme aus dem Kreis Tuttlingen @Wilbi69


----------



## Wilbi69 (20. November 2016)

@Udu :Tuttlingen ist nicht weit cool. @murmel04 Habe auch noch nen fatboy..der hat viel kohle verschluckt und ist noch immer nicht sorgenfrei


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> @Udu :Tuttlingen ist nicht weit cool. @murmel04 Habe auch noch nen fatboy..der hat viel kohle verschluckt und ist noch immer nicht sorgenfrei



Du machst mir ja Mut
Was für Wehwehchen hatte er denn


----------



## Wilbi69 (20. November 2016)

Peinliche geschichte: 1x11 umbau .viele lagerreparaturen.die 1x11 kurbel ist viel zu breit.knartzt etc.war in diversen werkstätten und nie sauber gemacht.habe inzwischen ausser rahmen und kurbel alles getauscht.kenne keine werkstatt in der gegend die mir die karre sauber machen könnte..suche seit 2 jahren..neige dazu 2017 den rahmen zu tauschen gegen einen mit bsa schraublager etc
Den.mir jede werkstatt warten kann..


----------



## Vighor (20. November 2016)

Kurze schnelle Tour heute


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. November 2016)

Aha, schnelle Runden gehen auch mit dem Surly


----------



## hw_doc (20. November 2016)

Heute mal dem Wetter (Sturm!) getrotzt und trotz herunterfallender Hölzer den dicken Geschwistern Bud & Lou mal die umliegenden Wälder gezeigt:








Dringend scheint nun der Ersatz der Schläuche - und das Wiedererarbeiten meiner Grundkondition. Hoffentlich hat der Wind heute einen nennenswerten Anteil am gefühlten Formtief...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Peinliche geschichte: 1x11 umbau .viele lagerreparaturen.die 1x11 kurbel ist viel zu breit.knartzt etc.war in diversen werkstätten und nie sauber gemacht.habe inzwischen ausser rahmen und kurbel alles getauscht.kenne keine werkstatt in der gegend die mir die karre sauber machen könnte..suche seit 2 jahren..neige dazu 2017 den rahmen zu tauschen gegen einen mit bsa schraublager etc
> Den.mir jede werkstatt warten kann..


Ich hatte auch ein Knarzen,war nicht zu lokalisieren!
Ich habe alles getauscht,Innenlager,Kette,Kurbelganitur,Kassette,Pedale,etc.!
Knarzen blieb! HR-Nabe überprüft,nix!
Dann hat mir jemand einen Tip gegeben.
Bau dein Ausfallende (Schaltauge) aus,säubern,fetten und wieder einbauen!
Knarzen weg


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

Das mit dem knarzen und schaltauge hatte ich am trailfox.
Wobei ich sagen muss ich bin das bike seit es vom schrauber zurück ist nicht mehr gefahren.
Von daher muss ich es erstmal glauben....

Mein knarzen ist erst seit ich gestern die Kassette getauscht habe.
Evtl doch was falsch gemacht oder muss vielleicht muss auch nur die Schaltung richtig eingestellt werden.
Das einstellen lerne ich auch noch - irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (20. November 2016)

Mal wieder Bilder.


----------



## fatbikepeg (20. November 2016)

Ich war an diesem wunderschönen Sonntag in den Baumbergen / Heiligensee unterwegs. Bilder mit der neuen Cam gemacht.









































































Am Ende gabs Milchkaffee und Schokobanane


----------



## hw_doc (20. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Das mit dem knarzen und schaltauge hatte ich am trailfox.
> Wobei ich sagen muss ich bin das bike seit es vom schrauber zurück ist nicht mehr gefahren.
> Von daher muss ich es erstmal glauben....
> 
> ...



Durch Tausch der Kassette muss man an der Schaltung nix neu einstellen - bestenfalls was an der B-Schraube, falls Du nun eine andere Abstufung fährst.


----------



## hw_doc (20. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war an diesem wunderschönen Sonntag in den Baumbergen / Heiligensee unterwegs. Bilder mit der neuen Cam gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich mit stilechtem Sattel - hättste weit früher haben können!


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Durch Tausch der Kassette muss man an der Schaltung nix neu einstellen - bestenfalls was an der B-Schraube, falls Du nun eine andere Abstufung fährst.



Na ja irgendwas passt nicht.
Hatte ja auch wieder 3 Kettenabwürfe. 2 x vorne von klein auf groß (2x10) und 1x hinten zwischen Kassette und Speichen.
War sehr nervig heute


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. November 2016)

@fatbikepeg schöne Bilder aber sag mal trägst Du keinen Helm?


----------



## criscross (20. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Na ja irgendwas passt nicht.
> Hatte ja auch wieder 3 Kettenabwürfe. 2 x vorne von klein auf groß (2x10) und 1x hinten zwischen Kassette und Speichen.
> War sehr nervig heute


dann passen die Endanschläge vom Umwerfer und Schaltwerk aber überhaupt nicht mehr..


----------



## fatbikepeg (20. November 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> ... aber sag mal trägst Du keinen Helm?:eek:


Türlich, trag ich Helm.  Zumindest habe ich welche. 






Spaß beiseite. Also im Straßenverkehr trage ich auf jeden Fall einen Helm. Heute mal nicht. Bin von zu Hause direkt in die S-Bahn gehüpft und dann direkt am Wald ausgestiegen. Und da ich im Wald nur Flowtrails fahre oder noch viel harmloser, hab ich gerne gar keine Kopfbedeckung, um die Natur mehr zu genießen. Ja, ich weiß, kann trotzdem was passieren.


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. November 2016)

schöne Auswahl, besonders die Melone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (20. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Türlich, trag ich Helm.  Zumindest habe ich welche.


Liebe Peggy, nach den zahlreichen Mützen-Fotos, komm doch zu uns in die No-Helmet-Gruppe und stell dort ein Bild ein.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/g/389/no-helmet-die-gruppe-fur-die-minderheiten


----------



## Vighor (20. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Und da ich im Wald nur Flowtrails fahre oder noch viel harmloser, hab ich gerne gar keine Kopfbedeckung, um die Natur mehr zu genießen. Ja, ich weiß, kann trotzdem was passieren.


uhhm, die Wollmütze haste dann rein gefotoshopped?
Da wÄre ein Helm jetzt dichter bei der Natur


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. November 2016)

Ich wollte hier gar keine Diskussion starten, jeder wie er mag...


----------



## murmel04 (21. November 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> dann passen die Endanschläge vom Umwerfer und Schaltwerk aber überhaupt nicht mehr..



Fürchte ich auch. Deswegen soll jetzt mal ein Fachauge drauf schaun bevor ich es gänzlich verstellt habe.
Warum die evtl verstellt sind keine Ahnung - ich war es auf jeden Fall nicht.
Hoffe nur es sind wirklich Einstellungssachen und nicht was mit der Achse in der HR Nabe


----------



## Wilbi69 (21. November 2016)

Schön Bilder @Peg.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. November 2016)

Mein Kalenderfoto aus Sedona steht zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. Ich freue mich über Sternchen, vielleicht klappt es ja. 
Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (21. November 2016)

+1


----------



## ziploader (21. November 2016)

Gestern zum Oberen Gurnigel. 

Kalt, gefroren und matschig. Im Wald oder eingewehten Stellen noch Schnee Allerdings harschig. 

cu
Marcus 
Gesendet aus dem Internet. [emoji4]


----------



## duke209 (21. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Kette hab ich vor Zaberfeld getauscht.
> Daher auch die ersten Symtome an der Kassette.
> Na ja soll der schrauber mal schaun.
> Evtl kommt ja auch so langsam das Innenlager und da ist dann dank press fit eh Schluss mit dem was ich könnte.



TIPP: (keine Ahnung welches Fatboy du jetzt hast) Bei dem "normalen" Fatboy eines Kumpels trat auch ein knarzen unter Pedaldruck auf - klang ganz klar nach Tretlager. Gelegen hat es aber am Freilauf!!! Kassette runter, Freilauf geöffnet, etwas gefettet, Fett auf Freilauf, Kassette drauf...Ruhe!!


----------



## mikeonbike (21. November 2016)

ziploader schrieb:


> Gestern zum Oberen Gurnigel.
> 
> Kalt, gefroren und matschig. Im Wald oder eingewehten Stellen noch Schnee Allerdings harschig.
> 
> ...



907 -  beste marke von welt - weissu das


----------



## Pimper (21. November 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> komm doch zu uns in die No-Helmet-Gruppe und stell dort ein Bild ein.



...was ist das schon wieder für eine Anti-Mainstream-, Pseudo-anders-Gruppierung, die offensichtlich versucht in unserer geliebten und gelebten Alternativlosigkeit eine links-faschistische Alternative zu etablieren und unsere Jugend zu infiltrieren ....

Darf ich mitmachen ???  

Es wird immer wieder berichtet, dass Jäger auf Biker schießen. Auf dem Fatbike daher immer mit Buff und Trikot in Camouflage. Der Sicherheit zuliebe !


----------



## loui-w (22. November 2016)

Huch, da hat es doch tatsächlich mein altes Foto von der letztjährigen Nikolaustour in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages geschafft.


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. November 2016)

Coole Dackelkappe, eigene Anfertigung oder gekauft?

Wäre auch was für mich, wenn ich mit meiner Walze + Zwergdackel unterwegs bin...


----------



## mattimarcel (22. November 2016)

Diverse FAT-Action von diesem Sommer!


----------



## wosch (22. November 2016)

Pimper schrieb:


> ...was ist das schon wieder für eine Anti-Mainstream-, Pseudo-anders-Gruppierung, die offensichtlich versucht in unserer geliebten und gelebten Alternativlosigkeit eine links-faschistische Alternative zu etablieren und unsere Jugend zu infiltrieren ....
> 
> Darf ich mitmachen ???
> 
> Es wird immer wieder berichtet, dass Jäger auf Biker schießen. Auf dem Fatbike daher immer mit Buff und Trikot in Camouflage. Der Sicherheit zuliebe !



Dein Beitrag gefällt mir, aber ich möchte trotzdem gerne wissen, was für ein Zeug du genommen hast, und wo man es bekommt. Gerne per PN


----------



## wosch (22. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Türlich, trag ich Helm.  Zumindest habe ich welche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herzlich Willkommen in der schrägsten Gruppe des IBCs, Nr 17!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (22. November 2016)

Huch, mein Bild ist im Pool zum Foto des Tages.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2085912?in=potdPool


----------



## Fatster (22. November 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Huch, mein Bild ist im Pool zum Foto des Tages.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2085912?in=potdPool



Und das ist jetzt mein Bike *Fingerschnipp* ... mein Bike *Fingerschnipp* ...


----------



## loui-w (22. November 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Coole Dackelkappe, eigene Anfertigung oder gekauft?
> 
> Wäre auch was für mich, wenn ich mit meiner Walze + Zwergdackel unterwegs bin...



Die Kappe war ein Geschenk und wurde angefertigt. Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, welche Firma das damals gemacht hat.


----------



## RoDeBo (22. November 2016)

loui-w schrieb:


> Die Kappe war ein Geschenk und wurde angefertigt. Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, welche Firma das damals gemacht hat.



vielleicht mal hier
http://www.waldmeissler.de/fahrradteile.html

nachfragen/nachschauen...hatte da auch mal angefragt, bin dann aber bisher an einer Vector-Datei meiner Wunsch-Aheadkappe gescheitert, da die auch noch anfertigen zu lassen recht teuer geworden wäre...

und damit alles dem Bilder-thread treu bleibt...


----------



## Wilbi69 (22. November 2016)

Donnerstag geht auf nen Nightrideendlich..heute hat keiner Zeit..dann siehts so aus 



Der Förster ist kein Fan von uns


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. November 2016)

@loui-w und @RoDeBo Danke, werde mich mal informieren.


----------



## Pimper (22. November 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> aber ich möchte trotzdem gerne wissen, was für ein Zeug du genommen hast, und wo man es bekommt. Gerne per PN



Das mit den Jägern stimmt übrigens wirklich.
Das Foes ist geil, die Marke passt zum Fatbike und Fatbike passt zur Marke...Ansonsten geht's mir gut. ...Wie findet ihr meinen neuen Rahmenaufkleber an meinem Salsa Mukluk ??


----------



## evolve56 (22. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Donnerstag geht auf nen Nightrideendlich..heute hat keiner Zeit..dann siehts so aus Anhang anzeigen 548811
> 
> Der Förster ist kein Fan von uns


Saubere Hose


----------



## fatbikepeg (22. November 2016)

Ich war heute fast 10h ausser Haus. Ausgedehnte Radtour im Norden Berlins über Hennigsdorf, entlang der Havel, Nieder-Neuendorfer See, Saatwinkel, Tegeler See, Baumberge Forst Tegel, Heiligensee - insgesamt 43km und viele Photos gemacht. 

Sonnenaufgang an der Havel / Höhe Hennigsdorf:

























Herr Biber hat ganze Arbeit geleistet...





Ich mag Birken...















Pause am Nieder-Neuendorfer See:





...weiter gehts am morastigen Ufer entlang:





Kleine Stärkung zwischendurch:





"Na, watt bist du denn fürn Vogel??"
- "Ich bin ein Ice Cream Truck"
"Ja nee, is klar"





"Kuck mal, Erna, hinter uns steht ein Ice Cream Truck..."
- "Hör auf mich zu verarschen, Hans! Die dicke Frau da hat nichtmal Brotkrümel mitgebracht."





"Köpfchen in das Wasser - Schwänzchen in die Höh"





Endlich am Tegeler See angekommen: 










Weiterfahrt durch den Tegeler Forst ... bis Heiligensee, Havelufer Sandhauser Straße:
Die Sonne geht schon wieder unter.





Auf der Fahrt zum nächsten Bahnhof noch bei einem Bäcker gerastet und einen Liebesknochen verputzt. 
Dort gab es noch Plüschkekse - gleich noch einen gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (23. November 2016)

Ihr habt aber fleißige Biber...

Sehr schöne Bilder, auch der Herbst hat tolle Seiten


----------



## Wilbi69 (23. November 2016)

Du fattest auch mit Leib unSeele


----------



## BigJohn (23. November 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich war heute fast 10h ausser Haus. Ausgedehnte Radtour im Norden Berlins über Hennigsdorf, entlang der Havel, Nieder-Neuendorfer See, Saatwinkel, Tegeler See, Baumberge Forst Tegel, Heiligensee - insgesamt 43km und viele Photos gemacht.
> 
> Sonnenaufgang an der Havel / Höhe Hennigsdorf:
> 
> ...


Kamera hat sich gelohnt, würde ich sagen


----------



## -zor- (23. November 2016)

schöne Bilder, aber die Ergo Griffe waren wohl doch nischt oder


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2016)

Geniale Bilder


----------



## DrachenDingsda (23. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (23. November 2016)

Heut etwas Sonne getankt und eine Hausrunde gedreht:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. November 2016)

@hw_doc wieviele Fatbikes hast du eigentlich?


----------



## hw_doc (23. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @hw_doc wieviele Fatbikes hast du eigentlich?



Oh, da gibt es verschiedene zutreffende Antworten:
- immer eins zu wenig
- hoffentlich bald eins weniger! (siehe Bikemarkt)
- weniger als zehn
- ...
B)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. November 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Oh, da gibt es verschiedene zutreffende Antworten:
> - immer eins zu wenig
> - hoffentlich bald eins weniger! (siehe Bikemarkt)
> - weniger als zehn
> ...


Feigling


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. November 2016)

@Fatster: Meine Haustür steht doch immer für Dich offen 

..... aber nein er muss ja wieder mit dem Kopf durch ......


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. November 2016)

Du hast ja nen krassen Landschaftsgärtner! Da muss man sich ja nicht wundern, wenn sie Dir die Bude einrennen!


----------



## Fatster (24. November 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Fatster:



OT: Hach ja, der gute BUD


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. November 2016)

Der gute Bud hat es in den Fotopool des Tages geschafft   

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2086624?in=potdPool


----------



## SirQuickly (25. November 2016)

Sonntagsrunde


----------



## Wilbi69 (25. November 2016)

@siequickly: bist du durch den fluss gefahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (26. November 2016)

yippie schmodderwetter...


















@hw_doc: is' auch alles weiss geblieben...


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. November 2016)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Sonntagsrunde


Challenge Regensburg  - super Video auf YouTube, warst Du erfolgreich?


----------



## duke209 (26. November 2016)

Gestern Nightride Ilsetal - Brocken.... 



 

Heute dann bisschen stolperbiken at Home...



 


 


 


 


 


 


 

( Ohne Dropperpost...wird gerade ausgetauscht.......ätzendes fahren )


----------



## mikeonbike (26. November 2016)

Coole Piste... da befällt mich ein gewisser neid....


----------



## Wilbi69 (27. November 2016)

Wow! Fantastische Bilder und tolles Gelände.bei mir im Mainauwald am Bodensee war es nicht so spektakulär, aber schön.unser Wald- Schimanski hat im letzten Winter alle Trails zerstört aber jetzt sind alle wieder da und noch mehr..aber auf em Fatti braucht man ja eh keinen Weg


----------



## cherokee190 (27. November 2016)

Moonlander wieder wie gewohnt als SSP  und dabei mal ein Teil der GFBD Tour abgeleuchtet.
Zur Zeit verändern einige Bereich so schnell ihr Gesicht, das ist ja fast wie in neuer Gegend unterwegs zu sein 



 

 

Somit kann das nächste Wochenende kommen und es geht ganz ohne schieben, lediglich einmal über ein paar Bäume, versprochen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. November 2016)

Maxxistest


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. November 2016)

Mach´ bei Gelegenheit auch mal ´nen Digicam-Test.


----------



## murmel04 (27. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> MaxxistestAnhang anzeigen 550117



Und Testresultat.
Ich muss noch warten, keine Zeit heute für die Montage .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. November 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mach´ bei Gelegenheit auch mal ´nen Digicam-Test.


Hab leider nur mein Handy,sorry
Zu den Reifen,ich meine die Fahreigenschaften ähneln sehr dem Lou.
Dafür im Preis ein satter Unterschied!


----------



## Wilbi69 (27. November 2016)

Sind die Colossus oder? Finde sie laufen leichter, aber die Minions klettern besser und haben on der Schräge im Hang mehr Grip..


----------



## Vighor (27. November 2016)

Heute mal früh in den Wald aber keinen guten Sonnenaufgang bekommen 

Dann mal ein paar Foto's des Bären gemacht.


 

 


.
Ausserdem noch für die Zweifler - So darf das Rad natürlich nicht ins Wohnzimmer:


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. November 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> So darf das Rad natürlich nicht ins Wohnzimmer


Warum nicht ist doch noch sauber!?


----------



## Marzi (27. November 2016)

Heute mal den Flowtrail Siegen ein bisschen eingefahren


----------



## -zor- (27. November 2016)

Unterwegs auf und um den Hahnenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (27. November 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Heute mal früh in den Wald aber keinen guten Sonnenaufgang bekommen
> 
> Dann mal ein paar Foto's des Bären gemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 550137 Anhang anzeigen 550138 Anhang anzeigen 550139
> ...


Wieso kann ich die Bilder nicht öffnen?


----------



## Vighor (28. November 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich die Bilder nicht öffnen?


Angepasst..
Schau gerade im Büro aus Fenster und ist Heute mal wieder das Wetter das es gestern hätte sein sollen


----------



## Rommos (28. November 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Angepasst..
> Schau gerade im Büro aus Fenster und ist Heute mal wieder das Wetter das es gestern hätte sein sollen


Bei mir auch - jetzt blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein


----------



## murmel04 (28. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bei mir auch - jetzt blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein



Dito und ich bin in Knast und hab jetzt die 3. Woche Psychoterror vor mir


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. November 2016)

Bei uns genau so, trockene Kälte und Sonnenschein, eigentlich Fatbikewetter und so hat man nur fett Termine


----------



## SchakkaZulu (28. November 2016)

Frozen Monster mit ausgefahrenen Krallen. -4° und Reif auf der Straße und die Radwege gehören dir alleine. Was schön heute Morgen.


----------



## -zor- (28. November 2016)

nach dem geilen Tag und sche... Arbeit doch noch 1h im hellen unterwegs gewesen...



 



 



 

und dann wurde es auch schon finster und verdammt kalt...


----------



## SirQuickly (29. November 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Challenge Regensburg  - super Video auf YouTube, warst Du erfolgreich?


Nein...ich nehm gerade Anlauf für nächstes Jahr


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. November 2016)

war endlich mal wieder mit dem Dicken unterwegs


----------



## Fatster (1. Dezember 2016)

Heute steht nicht ein Bild _von_ @Fibbs79 zur Wahl zum FdT sondern _er selbst_! 

Klickst Du hier: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2088666


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder


Sehr lustig!! Ich kenne nieeeemanden, der öfter mit seinem Dicken unterwegs ist als Du!


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2016)

My GBFD 2016:

Über Nacht wurden extra nochmal die Wege mit 2cm Neuschnee präpariert, und überraschenderweise kam zur Feier des Tages auch noch die Sonne raus 





Kurze Pause auf der Bank... 



Auch ein Kollege von der Schmalspurfraktion mit Sommerreifen war schon Unterwegs:



Am Ziel waren die Schatten schon recht lange...   




Dafür gabs dann a zünftige Brotzeit:




Kalt wars schon...



...aber man kann sich ja was überziehen- aber lasst das nicht die bayrischen Staatsschützer wissen, wg. Vermmmngsverbot und so ...




Mr. Blue Sky  kurz vor der Abfahrt- um halb zwei war Sonnenuntergang in dem Talkessel


----------



## Udu (3. Dezember 2016)

Traumwetter im Traumtrail heute


----------



## shibby68 (3. Dezember 2016)

Oh das sieht gut aus


----------



## -zor- (3. Dezember 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 551977 Oh das sieht gut aus


wie ist schon wieder Mittwoch


----------



## -zor- (3. Dezember 2016)

happy global fatbike day 
da musste der Dicke natürlich ausgeführt werden...


----------



## shibby68 (3. Dezember 2016)

Top! Es ist immer Mittwoch


----------



## shibby68 (3. Dezember 2016)




----------



## hw_doc (3. Dezember 2016)

Auch mich hat's in Sachen Global Fatbike Day rausgezogen - vor dem späteren "Nightride" noch mal Sonne getankt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Dezember 2016)

Global Fatbike Day in der großen, tiefgekühlten Sandkiste


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Dezember 2016)

@[email protected] Weißwürscht und Bier am GFBD


----------



## docrobin (3. Dezember 2016)

Bei uns in Chemnitz liegt kein Schnee (mehr), aber heute war es knackig kalt und die Sonne schien. Herrlich.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Dezember 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 552016


  Schöner Schuß!


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2016)

GFBD an der Isar 

Heute am GFBD hat uns Chris mal seinen Vorgarten gezeigt 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Von Wolfratshausen nach Bad Tölz zum Weihnachtsmarkt und wieder über die Isartrails zurück 

Herzlichen Dank an Chris für diese Tolle Tour


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> GFBD an der Isar
> 
> Heute am GFBD hat uns Chris mal seinen Vorgarten gezeigt
> 
> ...


War mir eine Ehre


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Dezember 2016)

Global Fatbike Day 2016 an der Küste von MV, mit nahezu 100%iger Teilnahme   ....





... also 3 





sogar Maik @Vegeta2205 ist extra von der Insel angereist.





Nebenbei habe ich bemerkt das meine Kamera zwar recht gute Bilder macht, aber nur wenn alles rings rum in Ruhe verharrt. Peter @zhruz hat da bedeutend bessere auf Lager.





Obwohl arschkalt , ist es für ein kleines Bad nie zu spät .
Leider mussten wir die Tour zum Schluss etwas abkürzen, mein Schaltwerk und Kette hat mir irgendwie eine Auffahrt in einer gefrorenen Rinne krumm genommen. Aber ansonsten mal wieder eine feine Tour ...


----------



## schrabinski (4. Dezember 2016)

mein erster Globalfatbikeday mit Schnee - yeah! Das war großartig! amtlich verharschter Schnee zum Umgraben, oft genug mussten wir auch schieben, weil uns das Puderzucker-Eisplatten-Gemisch festgehalten hat. Lecker Essen mit afrikanischer Kunst beim Tschech und im Dunkeln noch ein paar hundert Höhenmeter lustig hüpfend und driftend vernichtet - nu isser glücklich der Schrabinski :-D




Pinökel by Schrabinski, auf Flickr

feinstes Wetter am Frühstücksplatz




ein spätes Frühstück im Rhyolith by Schrabinski, auf Flickr

Onkel Dinses Kurventechnik ist derart fortgeschritten, da seh ich keinen Stich - überirdisch!




extravagante Kurventechnik by Schrabinski, auf Flickr


----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 552186



Jürgen, wieso schiebst Du denn?  Das waren doch höchstens 30, 35% Steigung, oder?


----------



## Familybikers (4. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jürgen, wieso schiebst Du denn?  Das waren doch höchstens 30, 35% Steigung, oder?


Und ich sag noch zu Chris, keine Schiebebilder voll Fahrbar


----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2016)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Und ich sag noch zu Chris, keine Schiebebilder voll Fahrbar



  ... Du hättest das halt *nach* den sieben Weißbieren *nochmal *sagen sollen; der Chris wird halt auch nicht jünger!


----------



## Familybikers (4. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... Du hättest das halt *nach* den sieben Weißbieren *nochmal *sagen sollen; der Chris wird halt auch nicht jünger!


Das Weißbier Kamm später, das waren höchstens 7 Glühwein


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... Du hättest das halt *nach* den sieben Weißbieren *nochmal *sagen sollen; der Chris wird halt auch nicht jünger!


Wie war das noch gleich mit dem Allgäuer Bier, Batze


----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wie war das noch gleich mit dem Allgäuer Bier, Batze



*ICH

WAR

12 !!!  
*
Wie alt warst Du am Abend des 26.08.2016, Oberbazi


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jürgen, wieso schiebst Du denn?  Das waren doch höchstens 30, 35% Steigung, oder?



Rainer , ich hab doch nur für`s Foto kurz angehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Rainer , ich hab doch nur für`s Foto kurz angehalten



  .. 1:0 für dich!


----------



## zhruz (4. Dezember 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Global Fatbike Day 2016 an der Küste von MV, mit nahezu 100%iger Teilnahme   ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 552201
> 
> ...


Eine kleine Auswahl der anderen Bilder habe ich in diesem Thread hinterlegt... >>>http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wald-strand-meer-fat-im-norden-unterwegs.754273/page-2#post-14218907


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Dezember 2016)

GFBD Nightride in de Palz 

Start bei Tageslicht




erster Höhepunkt auf dem Turm des Eckkopf







zweiter Höhepunkt Weinbiethaus







dritter Höhepunkt Weihnachtsmarkt Deidesheim










und ich schwöre, das war der erste Glühwein !!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2016)

Welch prachtvolle Juwelen 

Das war nicht der Glühwein sondern @Messerharry s Chilischnaps.....  man war der aber auch leckaaaaaa


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2016)

Hier noch meine Bilder vom genialen globalen faten Bike Day


----------



## der_ulmer (4. Dezember 2016)

Heute ging sich bei mir auch endlich mal wieder ne kurze Runde mit dem Dicken aus. Quasi Einrollen für die kalte Jahreszeit ...






Obligatorische Pause zum in die Ferne schweifen. Heute leider mit eher mäßiger Fernsicht; gestern wäre wohl eindeutig der bessere Tag gewesen. 






Der Rückweg verlief dann über eher schlechter ausgebaute Teilstücke der Waldautobahn. 











So jetzt ne heiße Dusche und dann noch auf nen Weihnachtsmarkt!

Schönen Sonntag noch allerseits!

Tony


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Dezember 2016)

Frosty Mukluk ride 
Das erste mal tubeless, läuft top 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## danie-dani (4. Dezember 2016)

Nachdem ich am GFBD arbeiten musste, habe ich das heute nachgeholt. Bedingungen waren ja traumhaft in der Rhön, nur n bist mehr Schnee wäre noch schön gewesen...



 

Euch allen einen schönen 2. Advent und Danke euch allen für die tollen Eindrücke vom GFBD...


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin heute über Hochfügen in Richtung Sidanjoch gefahren. Genau dafür liebe ich das Fatbike. Zum Skifahren zu wenig, für das normale Bike eher zuviel Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squeeky2911 (4. Dezember 2016)

Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Auch bei Frost ist es schön!


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich bin heute über Hochfügen in Richtung Sidanjoch gefahren. Genau dafür liebe ich das Fatbike. Zum Skifahren zu wenig, für das normale Bike eher zuviel Schnee.


Da das Hochdruch-Wetter noch die nächste Woche über anhält, fahr ich auch nach Tirol nächsten Samstag.
Soll ja bis zu 17 Grad werden.


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Dezember 2016)

Echt, bis 17°? Na dann wird der Schnee wohl komplett verschwinden. Viel Spaß in Tirol!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Da das Hochdruch-Wetter noch die nächste Woche über anhält, fahr ich auch nach Tirol nächsten Samstag.
> Soll ja bis zu 17 Grad werden.



Ich will auch


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich will auch


Ich auch , ich auch


----------



## Peng999 (4. Dezember 2016)

Heute auf dem Haustrail um die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhruz (4. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hier noch meine Bilder vom genialen globalen faten Bike Day


@cherokee190 @Vegeta2205 Warum fahren wir eigentlich immer bei Tageslicht? Die Pfalztour im Dunkeln sieht viel cooler aus und Glühwein gab's auch...


----------



## cherokee190 (4. Dezember 2016)

zhruz schrieb:


> @cherokee190 @Vegeta2205 Warum fahren wir eigentlich immer bei Tageslicht? Die Pfalztour im Dunkeln sieht viel cooler aus und Glühwein gab's auch...



Weil ich doch im Dunklen den Weg nicht finde 
Aber auch ein bissel aus Respekt vor den hier ...





Quelle:jagd-zuercheroberland.ch


----------



## docrobin (4. Dezember 2016)

Eisig war's, aber schön.


----------



## rsu (4. Dezember 2016)

Kleine Männerrunde  Nach anfänglichem Jammern kam dann doch Begeisterung auf, nur die letzten Anlieger seien zu langweilig gewesen...

Die Bahn hilft über die ersten Startschwierigkeiten hinweg, kann sich auch der Papa dran gewöhnen...



 

Gegen das totale Motivationstief hilft dann auch noch ein Weihnachts-Schoggi-Bär in der Wintersonne 



 

Wenn es dann erst mal bergab rollt und andere Biker vorbei sausen dann kann es gar nicht schnell genug gehen, schön wars


----------



## rsu (4. Dezember 2016)

[QUOTE = "SYN-Crossis, Beitrag: 14219297, Mitglied: 60197"]
Frosty Mukluk Fahrt 
Das erste mal tubeless, läuft top 





Grüße Franky​[/ZITAT]

Bitte als Kalender Frontbild vorschlagen, bittttteeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Dezember 2016)

@rsu was hat es mit dem "X" auf sich? Oder war der Edding leer? Muss ich endlich auch mal machen 

Edith: das x könnte man auch ans Ventil machen


----------



## rsu (5. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @rsu was hat es mit dem "X" auf sich? Oder war der Edding leer? Muss ich endlich auch mal machen
> 
> Edith: das x könnte man auch ans Ventil machen




Wie Du sagst, beim schwärzen mit dem Edding kam mir die Idee dass das die perfekte Markierung fürs Ventil ist Auf der anderen Seite ist es direkt über dem Ventil. Sonst passt das gelb halt so gar nicht zum Dude.


----------



## Mr_Slow (5. Dezember 2016)

Trotz frostiger Temperaturen, mal eine kleine Runde gedreht 
















mir aber einfach zu kalt...


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Dezember 2016)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Trotz frostiger Temperaturen, mal eine kleine Runde gedreht
> mir aber einfach zu kalt...



Wärmer anziehen


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. Dezember 2016)

Es fehlt der Schnee, aber trotzdem war es heute auf meinen Hometrails an der Isar richtig scheeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Dezember 2016)

Ein kleiner, frostiger Nightride mit Fatbike

 auf Spuren des Nikolaus, wo ist der Kerl nur...


dann halt keine Schoki aus seinem Sack, aber Frau denkt mit und so gibt es halt nen Riegel zum Nachtkaffee, lecker.


Ich wünsche allen hier einen schönen Nikolaustag und volle Stiefel.

Leider bekomme ich einige Bilder (u.a. die Flucht vom Nikolaus) nicht hochgeladen, warum auch immer
Beim nächsten mal bessere Bilder, versprochen.


----------



## zhruz (6. Dezember 2016)

rsu schrieb:


> Kleine Männerrunde  Nach anfänglichem Jammern kam dann doch Begeisterung auf, nur die letzten Anlieger seien zu langweilig gewesen...
> 
> Die Bahn hilft über die ersten Startschwierigkeiten hinweg, kann sich auch der Papa dran gewöhnen...
> 
> ...


Ist das Bike für Deinen Jungen nicht etwas zu klein? 
Ich weiß das es im Kinderbereich sehr schwierig ist, aber das Bild sieht doch schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
Es ist ja bald Weihnachten und der Weihnachtsmann hat es jetzt ja gesehen...

Gruß Peter


----------



## shibby68 (6. Dezember 2016)

einen frischen guten Morgen ihr dick-bereiften


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Dezember 2016)

zhruz schrieb:


> Ist das Bike für Deinen Jungen nicht etwas zu klein?
> Ich weiß das es im Kinderbereich sehr schwierig ist, aber das Bild sieht doch schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
> Es ist ja bald Weihnachten und der Weihnachtsmann hat es jetzt ja gesehen...
> 
> Gruß Peter


Ich glaub der Sattel ist hier in Downhill-Position versenkt, und der Kleine macht sich´s gemütlich anstatt in Grundposition auf den Pedalen zu stehen


----------



## shibby68 (6. Dezember 2016)

Der Job generell ist ja schon stressig genug aber wenn auch noch dann die Mittagspausen so hektisch ausfallen könnte ich ausrasten


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Dezember 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Der Job generell ist ja schon stressig genug aber wenn auch noch dann die Mittagspausen so hektisch ausfallen könnte ich ausrasten



Kann ich verstehen:

... um 12 Uhr aus dem Bett quälen, raus aus der Nebelsuppe, Essen kochen und anschließend an meinem Haus am See nach dem Rechten schauen  ..... Stress pur .....


----------



## shibby68 (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich sehe .... wir verstehen uns


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Dezember 2016)

Traumhaus


----------



## rsu (6. Dezember 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Sattel ist hier in Downhill-Position versenkt, und der Kleine macht sich´s gemütlich anstatt in Grundposition auf den Pedalen zu stehen



So isses, die Stuetzte ist grob 6 cm abgesenkt und der Kleine oft zu faul in Abfahrtsposition zu gehen da die Reifen eh schon gut daempfen. Sollte ich vielleicht mal auf 2bar aufpumpen hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (6. Dezember 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Traumhaus



Schaut doch nicht schlecht von innen aus:


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2016)

Für den gepflegten Stuhlgang


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Dezember 2016)

@Fatbikebiker Du hast Teppichboden auf dem Klo?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Dezember 2016)

Wird das jetzt hier "Mit dem FAT BIKE Schöner Wohnen .... GALERIE" oder was?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @Fatbikebiker Du hast Teppichboden auf dem Klo?


Nee,er hat ein Klo im Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Hilfmernauf (6. Dezember 2016)

Hab letzte Woche das Rad für den Weg zur Arbeit benutzt (Erlangen Nord - Nürnberg Süd 34 km):




Hinweg, Sonnenaufgang über der Autobahn:







Passt fast nicht ins Arbeitszimmer:






Abends zurück, vorbei an Businesstower...






Wöhrder See...






und Kaiserburg:







Ideales Gerät für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit: Komfortabel, sicher durch viel Grip, hoher Trainingseffekt durch etwas höheren Rollwiderstand. Und im Winter ist der Showeffekt dank reduzierter Anzahl an Radfahrern minimal.


Love


Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (6. Dezember 2016)

Hey Hauke, dein Arbeitszimmer sieht ja so aus wie mein ehemaliges Arbeitszimmer (mein aktuelles ist 30qm groß ). Bist du auch Chirurg?


----------



## zoomer (6. Dezember 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Bist du auch Chirurg?



Wegen der Schuhe ?


----------



## Hilfmernauf (6. Dezember 2016)

Andere Seite der Blut-Hirn-Schranke


----------



## fatbikepeg (6. Dezember 2016)

Ahh, Anästhesist. Ich war also nahe dran. Sieht aus wie nen typisches Krankenhauszimmer. Und dann liegen da noch Haube und Mundschutz im Regal.


----------



## shibby68 (7. Dezember 2016)

man ist das frisch draussen


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Dezember 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Hab letzte Woche das Rad für den Weg zur Arbeit benutzt (Erlangen Nord - Nürnberg Süd 34 km):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Puffin! Macht mich ganz wehmütig, dass ich menes verkauft habe...
Was für eine Sattelstütze fährst Du denn da dran?

Oli


----------



## Beorn (7. Dezember 2016)

Durch ne Blutlache gefahren?


----------



## Hilfmernauf (7. Dezember 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Schickes Puffin! Macht mich ganz wehmütig, dass ich menes verkauft habe...
> Was für eine Sattelstütze fährst Du denn da dran?
> 
> Oli


Kind Shock LEV, ist aber noch nicht das Optimum. Bei 27,2mm hat sie halt nur 10cm Weg, für mich als Langsamfahrer eigentlich ausreichend, aber sicher nicht für jeden. Für mich sollte sie aber länger sein/mehr Einstecktiefe haben, ich hab sie nen Tuck über dem unteren Strich im Sitzrohr. Wäre glaub ich von Thompson besser: 125mm und insgesamt länger - aber halt doof goldfarben.


LG

Hauke


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2016)

Soderla, nachdem ich jeden Tag hier die Bilder anschaue und jetzt am WoEnd die Skilifte bei uns aufmache, hab ich heute auch mal die Fatisaison im Fichtelgebirge für eröffnet erklärt 












G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Dezember 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> und jetzt am WoEnd die Skilifte bei uns aufmache



Habt ihr schon so viel Schnee 

Super Stimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon so viel Schnee
> 
> Super Stimmung



Naja, zumindest auf den Skipisten  
Kann mich gerade garnicht mehr dran erinnern wann es das letzte Mal über Null grad hatte...Schneekanonen seit Tagen im Dauereinsatz 
Abgesehen oberhalb der Wolkendecke hats die letzten zwei Tage bei strahlend blauem Himmel mal die +4 Grad am Ochsenkopfgipfel errreicht, während im Raureiftal auch tagsüber -6 Grad fröstelten. Seit heut ist die Invesionswetterlage aber glaub ich vorbei 

G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Dezember 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest auf den Skipisten
> Kann mich gerade garnicht mehr dran erinnern wann es das letzte Mal über Null grad hatte...Schneekanonen seit Tagen im Dauereinsatz
> Abgesehen oberhalb der Wolkendecke hats die letzten zwei Tage bei strahlend blauem Himmel mal die +4 Grad am Ochsenkopfgipfel errreicht, während im Raureiftal auch tagsüber -6 Grad fröstelten. Seit heut ist die Invesionswetterlage aber glaub ich vorbei
> 
> G.


Am WE wirds ja richtig geil, ideales FB-Wetter . Wünsch Dir eine schöne Fatty-Saison


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Dezember 2016)

War eben auf Nightride am Schläferskopf, musste mal wieder als einziger Fatbiker die Fahne hoch halten... Mainstream sind inzwischen die Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor  aber man kann trotz allem gemeinsam richtig viel Spaß haben!



 

Die Laufräder sind toll, noch nie hat mir die Downhillstrecke auf dem Fatbike so viel Spaß gemacht wie diesmal. Den größten Anteil daran haben sicherlich die krassen Maxxis Reifen. Hat sich echt gelohnt, das Upgrade. Auf Teer laufen sie zwar nicht so smooth wie die Lou Reifen, aber man kann eben nicht alles haben...


----------



## Wilbi69 (8. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch der ein

 zige Fette unter nem Schwarm Fullys in schmal und bei den Minions stimme ich Dir 100% zu.


----------



## rsu (9. Dezember 2016)

Noch keine Spur von Schnee in Sonnenlage auf 1600m Höhe. Dafür traumhaft trocken für Schönwetterfahrer wie mich


Ausblick gen Norden


 

Ausblick gen Süden


 

Blick zurück, immer wieder schön. 


 

Zum Schluss dann wieder im Nebel... Schöne Runde


----------



## gruenspecht (10. Dezember 2016)

Heute zum ersten Mal mit dicken Reifen unterwegs. Ich grinse immer noch


----------



## digi-foto.at (10. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir ist's morgen soweit.. die Fatty-Jungfernfahrt..
Bin schon echt gespannt 

lg
Kurt


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Dezember 2016)

@gruenspecht da wirst Du dich dran gewöhnen müssen,das Grinsen ist eine Nebenwirkung 

Viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## gruenspecht (10. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @gruenspecht da wirst Du dich dran gewöhnen müssen,das Grinsen ist eine Nebenwirkung
> 
> Viel Spaß weiterhin



Kein Problem, ich grinse gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (10. Dezember 2016)

ich war wieder früh im morgengrauen (morgengrausen) unterwegs... sch****kalt, -7°...., aber brutal klar und schön...











es graut...





















gefährliche beleuchtung


----------



## der_ulmer (10. Dezember 2016)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Obligatorische Pause zum in die Ferne schweifen. Heute leider mit eher mäßiger Fernsicht; gestern wäre wohl eindeutig der bessere Tag gewesen.



Heute war's deutlich besser. Gleiche Stelle:






Schönes Wochenende noch!!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## der_ulmer (10. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## digi-foto.at (10. Dezember 2016)

Hi auch.. wie oben schon gesagt war heut meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem Fatty..
Also nicht nur mit der Neuanschaffung, sondern überhaupt das erste mal..
Man wie geil ..
Das vielfach erwähnte Grinsen hat sich eingebrannt...
Echt sehr lustig die Fahrerei mit dem Dicken..
War fast wie ne kleine Erleuchtung ...





Ich mags jetzt schon das Ding..













cu
Kurt


----------



## Wilbi69 (10. Dezember 2016)

Nach 2 Wochen Zwangspause wegen der Gesundheit..ein erster Ritt..herrlich[email protected] foto at..willkommen 

2 harte Wochen ohne Fatten waren das


----------



## Davedr (10. Dezember 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Hi auch.. wie oben schon gesagt war heut meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem Fatty..
> Also nicht nur mit der Neuanschaffung, sondern überhaupt das erste mal..
> Man wie geil ..
> Das vielfach erwähnte Grinsen hat sich eingebrannt...
> ...




Kurt wird nun dein Semi-Fat verkauft?  Sind das 4.0 oder 4.8 JJ Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (10. Dezember 2016)

Hi Dave... nöööö auf keinen Fall... mein "Baby" steht nun den Winter über im Wohnzimmer, mag damit einfach nicht auf gesalzenen Straßen fahren, dafür hätte ich mir nun eine "Winterschlampe" angeschafft, aber ich glaub daraus wird die nächste "große Liebe"..  

Sind die 4.0", bis auf ne g'scheite Bremse ist alles noch wie gekauft, und bleibt wohl auch so, da es eh ganz gut O.K ausgestattet ist..

lg
Kurt


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Dezember 2016)

Heute das Kaiserwetter genutzt und nach 3 Wochen starker gesundheitlicher Einschränkungen das Dicke endlich wieder bewegt.


----------



## mattimarcel (10. Dezember 2016)

Wieder mal auf dem Fatty unterwegs gewesen!


----------



## Rommos (10. Dezember 2016)

Das Bike ist cool, wäre mir aber zu "laut"

p.s. in deiner Signatur ist entweder ein "f" zu wenig oder "o e s" zu viel.....


----------



## Rocky10 (10. Dezember 2016)




----------



## bikebecker (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo
Tour mit Fat'en Mädels  zum Weihnachtsmarkt.








Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. Dezember 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> War eben auf Nightride am Schläferskopf, musste mal wieder als einziger Fatbiker die Fahne hoch halten... Mainstream sind inzwischen die Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor  aber man kann trotz allem gemeinsam richtig viel Spaß haben!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 553548
> 
> Die Laufräder sind toll, noch nie hat mir die Downhillstrecke auf dem Fatbike so viel Spaß gemacht wie diesmal. Den größten Anteil daran haben sicherlich die krassen Maxxis Reifen. Hat sich echt gelohnt, das Upgrade. Auf Teer laufen sie zwar nicht so smooth wie die Lou Reifen, aber man kann eben nicht alles haben...



Freut mich das dir die Maxxis passen,hab damit wie gesagt auch nur positive Erfahrungen,egal welches Terrain! Teerstraße kann ich weniger beurteilen weil ich ja meist mit diesem "Hilfsmotor" unterwegs bin,da spielt das nicht die Rolle  Gemeinsam Spaß geht natürlich,aber noch schöner ist es wenn keine "Bremser" ohne Motor dabei sind,dann hat man deutlich mehr Abfahrten und somit Spaß...
Dein Bike gefällt mir nach wie vor Top  Ich würde zwar die "alte" Version bevorzugen,aber eigentlich nur wegen dem Grün,das stach einfach recht geil raus.Bin gespannt ob die Felgen auch weiterhin alles schön mitmachen!


----------



## klausklein (11. Dezember 2016)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Gemeinsam Spaß geht natürlich,aber noch schöner ist es wenn keine "Bremser" ohne Motor dabei sind,dann hat man deutlich mehr Abfahrten und somit Spaß...



Wenn ich so was lese könnte ich kotzen.

Ist das ein Motorrad Forum hier?


----------



## murmel04 (11. Dezember 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Wenn ich so was lese könnte ich kotzen.



Kann ich verstehen, wenn die Aussage wirklich ernst gemeint war wünsche ich ihm einen immer leeren Akku.


----------



## F7 Uli (11. Dezember 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Wenn ich so was lese könnte ich kotzen.
> 
> Ist das ein Motorrad Forum hier?


Vergesse die Tütte nicht  . Lasse die Leute doch mit ihren Ihren  E-Fatbikes die Freude  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Wenn ich so was lese könnte ich kotzen.
> 
> Ist das ein Motorrad Forum hier?



Ich bin da ganz bei dir!
Wenn jemand nicht mehr i.d. Lage ist  -  ok, aber ansonsten....  

Wenn ich inzwischen auch hier die ganzen jungen Kerle mit Ebike sehe, platzt mir die Hutschnur!
Mit Plauze auf den Berg fahren und oben im Restaurant dann "Fressen & Saufen" für 5 !!
Ebike-fahren ist so ehrlich wie Honig durch's Glas zu lecken oder wie Händewaschen mit Handschuhen! 
Aber noch viel schlimmer ist es, solche Sprüche vom Stapel lassen zu müssen, werter Herr Dr. !

Der Ertrag ist abhängig vom Aufwand! War schon immer so.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. Dezember 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Wenn ich so was lese könnte ich kotzen.
> 
> Ist das ein Motorrad Forum hier?


Nein beim Motorradfahren muß ich bei weitem weniger schwitzen und auch der Puls kommt nicht so hoch 
Auch du wirst den Fortschritt nicht aufhalten können egal wieviel du kotzt!
Bin fitter als je zuvor dank diesem verhassten Motor


----------



## Marzi (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde ja auch gern ein E-Bike fahren, bin aber leider zu alt dafür


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. Dezember 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Ertrag ist abhängig vom Aufwand! War schon immer so.


Ganz klar! Ich fahr halt jetzt 2x hoch und 2xrunter,Puls und Anstrengung identisch wie mit dem Farley,nur der Fahrspaß (also der Ertrag) ist doppelt so hoch,und das merken immer mehr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2016)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Nein beim Motorradfahren muß ich bei weitem weniger schwitzen und auch der Puls kommt nicht so hoch



Wenn dein Puls zu hoch kommt, solltest du dich lieber mal mit deinem Körper auseinandersetzen und mal mehr in deinem persönlichen GA-Bereich fahren.
Kennst dich bestimmt aus mit deiner "aneroben Schwelle".....  ?! 


Wir sind hier in einem RadSPORTforum und nicht im Apothekenblättchen oder bei "Gesünder Radfahren" von der Gesundheitskasse...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. Dezember 2016)

Ja,hab jahrelang Skilanglauf wettkampfmäßig gemacht,da erzählst du mir nix neues 
Beim biken will ich aber Spaß,heißt für mich freeriden,mit und ohne Lift,mit und ohne E
P.S. Galerie hier  und es muß "anaerobe" Schwelle heißen nicht anerobe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2016)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ja,hab jahrelang Skilanglauf wettkampfmäßig gemacht,da erzählst du mir nix neues
> Beim biken will ich aber Spaß,heißt für mich freeriden,mit und ohne Lift,mit und ohne E
> P.S. Galerie hier  und es muß "anaerobe" Schwelle heißen nicht anerobe



Gut aufgepasst i.d. Schule! 
Tippfehler!
Aber du darfst auch gerne Satzzeichen an entsprechender Stelle verwenden....

Klar, Galerie hier!   Aber DU hast ja hier diesen super Text losgelassen!
Wobei ich das eher als "geistige Blähung" sehe...

Lass' gut sein....


----------



## Marzi (11. Dezember 2016)

Lieber mal paar Bilder posten.
Gestern 2 Eiswagen unterwegs mit dem verrückten @DrachenDingsda


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Dezember 2016)

Nach 4 Wochen Zwangspause endlich wieder aufs Bike gekommen....
Macht Spaß wie eh und je...

Völlig vereist....





Schneeregen...




Da waren sogar Skifahrer... Sachen gibt's...





 

Kalt, nass, scheußlich... 
Geil 

Schönes Restwochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, wenn die Aussage wirklich ernst gemeint war wünsche ich ihm einen immer leeren Akku.


Geh komm mach dich doch nicht lächerlich   Mit meiner Aussage war ganz genau genommen gemeint: wenn ich als einziger mit dem E-Bike fahre und Kumpels nicht dann ist das natürlich bergauf etwas unpassend weil eine andere Liga,logisch oder? Und das ich da nicht der tolle Hecht bin sondern einzig und allein der Motor den Unterschied macht ist ja wohl auch klar!? Im übrigen ist der Motor komplett entkoppelt bei leerem Akku,ich fahr also lediglich ein etwas übergewichtiges Fatbike rum so wie genügend andere auch und ich denke ich bin fit genug auch da noch einiges an Höhenmeter runter zu reißen.Weil mir aber auch das Farley richtig Spaß macht fahr ich auch oft genug noch damit rum






Und von daher kann ich den Unterschied sehr gut beurteilen (im Gegensatz zu anderen) und weiß daß ich auch mit "E" am Ende meist völlig fertig,zufrieden und ausgepowert bin.Also was soll daran nun verwerflich sein,so kommts einem nämlich bei manchen vor....
Und mal zur Rechtfertigung die eigentlich überhaupt nicht sein muß:





Das sind die 3 Bikes die ich am häufigsten fahre.Mit dem Fixie kommen wöchentlich knapp 100km nur für den Weg zur Arbeit zusammen,dafür steht mein Auto in der Garage und zwar auch oft genug bei Sauwetter!! Und wenn ich dafür im Gegenzug auch mit E fahre dann ist mir das vergönnt  Aber die "E"-Gegner haben vermutlich alle garkein Auto,geschweige denn eines mit Benzin oder Diesel stimmts? 
Ich fahre sämtliche Bikes gerne die ich habe und das ergänzt sich auch wunderbar und ich weiß auch womit ich den größten Spaßfaktor habe,so what?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2016)

Dann sag dene einfach das sie unerwünscht sind, dann bleiben sie das nächste Mal Zuhause, bzw. fahren in einer anderen Gruppe.
Den Satz so hier ins Forum zu schreiben ist net recht intelligent, völlig egal wie er gemeint ist 

G.


----------



## gruenspecht (11. Dezember 2016)

Das Teil macht so einen Spaß, großartige Geometrie, tolles Konzept


----------



## shibby68 (12. Dezember 2016)

War gestern schon wieder Mittwoch? --> Jupp!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Dezember 2016)

Ja das ist eine spezielle Klientel, die dem Reiz des Spaßes ohne Anstrengung nur allzu gerne erliegt. Die möchte dann - und darf dann auch gerne - unter sich bleiben, um ungehemmt die Akkus leerzufahren... Auf den ersten Blick ist das ja auch alles super, aber irgendwann geht dann doch die Fitness vor die Hunde vor lauter Fun ohne Mühe. Dann wird sich noch schnell eingeredet, dass ja auch das Fahren mit Hilfsmotor Sport und wahnsinnig optimales Training ist, wirklich geschickt eingefädelt von der Bikeindustrie... Noch was, das ständige Surren der E-Motoren nervt bergauf einfach nur und ich hoffe sehr, dass es keine Trailsperrungen gibt, weil Hunderte von Uphillflowern jetzt den selben Trail mit Vollgas 4x rauf und 4x runter penetrieren.


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Dezember 2016)

Auf der Schwesterseite gibt es ein E-MTB-Forum: http://www.emtb-news.de/news/. 
Z.B. da: http://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/efatbikes-sammelthread-alles-zum-thema.78/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Dezember 2016)

So, dann mal wieder zurück zum Thema... Habe gestern eine Tour in mein altes Revier gemacht, über die Hänge von Eppstein  Hab mir da zwar konditionell etwas zuviel zugemutet, aber auf den Spaßtrails hatte ich noch genug Puste


----------



## BlackDiver (12. Dezember 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ja das ist eine spezielle Klientel, die dem Reiz des Spaßes ohne Anstrengung nur allzu gerne erliegt. Die möchte dann - und darf dann auch gerne - unter sich bleiben, um ungehemmt die Akkus leerzufahren... Auf den ersten Blick ist das ja auch alles super, aber irgendwann geht dann doch die Fitness vor die Hunde vor lauter Fun ohne Mühe. Dann wird sich noch schnell eingeredet, dass ja auch das Fahren mit Hilfsmotor Sport und wahnsinnig optimales Training ist, wirklich geschickt eingefädelt von der Bikeindustrie... Noch was, das ständige Surren der E-Motoren nervt bergauf einfach nur und ich hoffe sehr, dass es keine Trailsperrungen gibt, weil Hunderte von Uphillflowern jetzt den selben Trail mit Vollgas 4x rauf und 4x runter penetrieren.


Bullshit,der ganze Text! Liegt rein an dir ob du Sport willst oder nicht.In paar Jahren fahren alle so rum bis auf diejenigen die auch jetzt keine Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen wollen


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Dezember 2016)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Bullshit,der ganze Text! Liegt rein an dir ob du Sport willst oder nicht.In paar Jahren fahren alle so rum bis auf diejenigen die auch jetzt keine Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen wollen


So ein Blödsinn, das kann man gar nicht vergleichen, ich liebe die Entwicklung meiner "SPORTGERÄTE" (Federung, Bremsen,1×11,etc.), gebe daher ständig einen Haufen Kohle dafür aus, aber ein E-Bike hat mit Sport, für mich, nichts zu tun und kommt daher auch nie ins Haus.

Sollte es mal aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mehr reichen, aus eigener Kraft die Berge zu erleben, kann es passieren, daß ich meine Meinung ändere, dann aber lediglich für normale Touren (Radwege), denn auf den Trails haben die Dinger nix zu suchen, wir haben schon genug Theater durch andere technisch und geistig Unterentwickelte.

Generell jeder so wie er mag, vorausgesetzt er belästigt Niemanden sonst.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2016)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Bullshit,der ganze Text! Liegt rein an dir ob du Sport willst oder nicht.In paar Jahren fahren alle so rum bis auf diejenigen die auch jetzt keine Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen wollen



Ja, wenn man Mountainbiken als reinen Sport sieht, dann ist relative egal ob mit oder ohne Motor.
Ich bin noch nie mit dem Moubtainbike losgezogen um "Sport" zu machen. Hmmh...weswegen ich wohl auch Fatifan bin 
So vor 25-30 Jahren, waren bei uns die reinen CCler das Hauptproblem, bzw. der Stein des anstoßes.
Reine Sportler die für eine gute Zeit immer dachten sie haben ungebremst vorfahrt. Ja, wenn man alles auf Sport reduziert, dann wirds einfach zum Problem im Wald und mit anderen Mitmenschen.

Sp sicherheitshalber noch ein altes Bild rausgekramt 






G.


----------



## BlackDiver (12. Dezember 2016)

Niemand wird deswegen ein "Problem" bekommen.Wenn ein Ebike auf dem Trail nicht erlaubt ist dann genauso wenig ein Fatbike,Reifen zu breit,Abrollgeräusch zu laut oder oder oder...
Probleme gibts durch Typen die keine Spitzkehren fahren können,Schleifspuren hinterlassen etc.  Normaler Umgang in den Bergen ist das A und O! Die Vertrider um Picco,Christoph Malin etc. waren da immer Vorbild und sind das bis heute,da können sich vermutlich 90% hier eine ordentliche Scheibe abschneiden!!! Die Vertrider um Picco fahren übrigens mittlerweile die meisten Ebikes,da ist scheinbar der Verstand und Hirn noch gut erhalten,Bergluft sorgt für klaren Verstand
Ich kenne einige mit Ebikes,keiner davon ist auch nur im entferntesten unsportlich und ißt auf der Hütte für 5,völlig dumme Vorurteile und ein weiterer Grund  hier nur seltenst was zu posten


----------



## Deleted 327577 (12. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Generell jeder so wie er mag, vorausgesetzt er belästigt Niemanden sonst.



....stimm ich voll zu Es war schon immer so und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, das der Mensch immer versucht alles " besser,schneller,schöner,einfacher" zu machen. Ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Daher gibt es immer Leute die offen für Neues sind und jeden Trend mitnehmen (davon lebt ja auch die Wirtschaft) oder welche denen das genügt was Sie haben und ehr längfristiger Dinge nutzen und damit zufrieden sind. Im kölschen gibt´s den schönen Satz " Jede Jeck is anders!". Drum packt Eure " Grabenkämpfe" ein oder macht nen eigenen Thread dazu auf...zumal die Diskussionen hier meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt in einen Thread passen in dem normal schöne Fotos & Berichte von schönen Fatbiketouren zu sehen sein sollten

Meine Meinung zum E-Bike Geplänkel hier


----------



## voon (12. Dezember 2016)

Lel ... da platzt manchen Leuten die Hutschnur, weil jemand anderes (auch junge) gerne weiter oder bequemer Rad fahren und vielleicht nur einfach Flow/Genussbiken? Probleme habt ihr.... wegen was kriegen die Wutbuerger da die Krise? Weil er auf "eurem" Trail ist? Weil er es einfacher hat? Einfach so .. aus Prinzip?

Ein 250W Assistbike hat mit "Motorrad" (i.e. irgend ne Benzinenduromaschine) so ziemlich gar nix zu tun. Da faellt mir nur noch Nuhr ein.


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Dezember 2016)

Wie gesagt, jeder...

Nur wenn so dumme Aussagen kommen wie 'die Bremsen einen nur' oder 'bald werden alle so fahren', dann bleiben entsprechende Reaktionen halt nicht aus, glaube im e-Forum stört das keinen, aber hier ist es unpassend.

Nun lasst aber gerne wieder Bilder sprechen, ist wirklich schöner...


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. Dezember 2016)

...genau:


----------



## Pimper (12. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> 'bald werden alle so fahren'



Stimmt doch aber. Es gibt ja auch kein 26 Zoll mehr und auch keine Stahl-Hardtails... 

Ich habe das E-Bike-Dilemma recht leicht für mich gelöst: E-Bikes sind gar keine Fahrräder, sondern Mofas. Das Wort Mofa steht ja auch für *Mo*torisiertes *Fa*hrrad. Und Mofas gibt's im großen Stil schon seit dem 2. Weltkrieg...Seinerzeit auf 25 km/h begrenzt (kommt uns bekannt vor) und zusätzlich noch drehzahlbegrenzt. Damals mit Verbrennungsmotor, heute eben elektrisch.

Heißt: Die Leute, die mit E-Bikes rumfahren, fahren nicht Rad, sie biken auch nicht und machen auch keinen Sport im eigentlichen Sinne. Sie fahren mit dem Mofa rum. Das ist nicht schlecht und auch nicht gut, sondern schlicht indifferent. Gab's schon immer. Das heißt aber nicht im Umkehrschluß, dass ein E-Biker zwangsläufig unsportlich ist. Es gibt einige Leute, die jeden Tag mit SUV zur Arbeit fahren und deutlich fitter sind als ich, der jeden Tag mit Rad zur Arbeit fährt.

Einziges Problem: Es wird in den Bergen tatsächlich immer voller, weil immer mehr Menschen ihren Bewegungsradius schlagartig und mühelos erweitern können. Mehr Menschen führen zu mehr Reglementierung. Dieses Jahr ist es mir extrem aufgefallen. Mittlerweile fährt jede Hausfrau auf 1600 Meter  rum.

Ich bin euch jetzt ein Bild schuldig. Wird gleich nachgereicht, denn jetzt geh ich erstmal biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Dezember 2016)

und nun wieder Bilder bitte


----------



## voon (12. Dezember 2016)

Das ist Quatsch, Assistpedelecs sind etwas dazwischen. Benzinmofas fahren von selbst. Kein 250W Pedelec tut sowas. Ein Pedelecfahrer faehrt ganz normal Rad, nur dass halt der Motor die Kurbeldrueckerei mit Zusatzkraft bestueckt. Laerm machen sie auch keinen und nerven in der Natur auch niemanden durch Abgas.

Und was das genau mit "Sport machen" zu tun hat, ist voellig sinnfrei. Sport hat keinen Bezug zu Motoren, das geht mit oder ohne. Und es ist auch fuer Topsportler auf einem assistierten Pedelec problemlos moeglich, voellig ausser Atem zu kommen, sie sind dann eifnach weiter gefahren als sonst.

Das Argument, dass es voller wird ... jup. Tough luck. Es hat niemand das alleinige Recht auf oeffentlichen Wegen, sofern zugelassen. Die Vorstellung, ein Bereich gehoere einem, weil er ausschliesslich mit Muskelkraft erstritten wurde ist zwar schoen fuers Ego, aber unhaltbar.

Ich hab nix dagegen, wenn einer fuer sich gerne beim Bike ohne Motor bleibt. Aber diese Zwaengerei, Pedelecs mit benzinmotorisierten Toeffs gleichzusetzen, ist einfach Unfug.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Dezember 2016)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Niemand wird deswegen ein "Problem" bekommen.


In den USA gibt es viele Trails, die für motorisierte Bikes (seit kurzem) ausdrücklich verboten sind, mit der alternativen Aussicht, dass bei Nichteinhaltung für alle der Ofen aus ist.
Auch wenn unsere Infrastruktur abseits der asphaltierten Wege eine andere ist, so werden sich zukünftig bei vermehrten Zwischenfällen durchaus Mehrheiten für eine konsequente Trennung der Naturnutzer aussprechen und uns werden dann, wie schon jetzt oft vorgeschlagen, künstliche Trails und  Bikeparks zugewiesen.

Ist aber OT hier. Also weiter mit tollen Unterwegsbildern, von denen ich momentan leider keine neuen habe...


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> und nun wieder Bilder bitte



geht klar ......

Dahner Runde gedreht:




Hallo 

@Optimizer:








immer wieder gut 




weniger gut: (dafür wurde die Tour 4km länger)


----------



## martn (12. Dezember 2016)

Ein Nachtrag vom Global Fatbike Day, Schaumparty im Erzgebirge:




Global Fatbike Day 2016 - Huldigung by Martin Dinse, on Flickr




Peat and Porphyry by Martin Dinse, on Flickr




Kurve X by Martin Dinse, on Flickr




Let&#x27;s Paint the Sky Fat by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## voon (12. Dezember 2016)

In den USA. 

Ja. Weil da *haeufig* unreglementierte Bastel-Bikes mit 2000W Rumgurken, mit Throttlesteuerung und Riesenakkus. Hat nur leider mit unseren legalen 250W Pedelecs rein gar nichts zu tun, sowas wird man hier schlichtweg nie legal sehen. Zudem hat die USA sehr wenige Trails, und die wiederum fuehren manchmal durch Privatgelaende etc, waehrend heir nahezu jeder Trail genutzt werden darf und wir eine Unmenge davon haben vergleichsweise. Soll heissen, man musste da lange rumreden, damit man ueberhaupt auf deren wenige Trails durfte, und jetzt haben sie Angst, dass diese 2000W Fraktion das kaputtmacht. Schau dir doch mal einfach einen 250Wattler im Gelaende an, wer da an Mopeds denkt, erzaehlt einfach quatsch. Gefahren werden die USA Monster auch meist ueber offene, geradlinige Trails. Auf nem technischen Alpentrail seh ich ned mal, wie man dort mit was auch immer schnell sein will. 

Das sind voellig andere Bikes und voellig andere Trailumstaende, Aepfel und Birnen.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2016)

@voon E-Bike Diskussionen sind die Birnen im Apfelkorb des Fatbikeforums, also lasst doch diese ewige Litanei. Jeder der ebike fahren möchte, darf das gerne tun. Die Dikussion ist in einem Unterforum, in dem Hilfsantriebe ganz klar nicht erwünscht sind, einfach nur deplaziert.


----------



## voon (12. Dezember 2016)

Nicht erwuenscht? Es gibt eFatbikes. Einfach traurig, diese aggressive Anpoebelei dauernd.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2016)

So langsam wird es lächerlich. Weder war mein Beitrag aggressiv formuliert, noch habe ich in irgendeiner Form auch nur ansatzweise gepöbelt und das lasse ich mir auch nicht unterstellen!
Die Aufteilung nach Fahrrädern mit und ohne Antrieb wurde hier im Forum oft genug und mehr als klar definiert. Wenn das bei dir noch nicht angekommen ist, solltest du nochmal intensiv nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Nicht erwuenscht? Es gibt eFatbikes. Einfach traurig, diese aggressive Anpoebelei dauernd.



Ich hab von dir hier im Forum noch nie einen Beitrag gelesen und jetzt bellst du hier rum.....?!


----------



## voon (12. Dezember 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> So langsam wird es lächerlich. Weder war mein Beitrag aggressiv formuliert, noch habe ich in irgendeiner Form auch nur ansatzweise gepöbelt und das lasse ich mir auch nicht unterstellen!
> Die Aufteilung nach Fahrrädern mit und ohne Antrieb wurde hier im Forum oft genug und mehr als klar definiert. Wenn das bei dir noch nicht angekommen ist, solltest du nochmal intensiv nachlesen.



Damit warst auch nicht direkt du gemeint. Aber sei ehrlich: Als eBiker wirste hier im Forum in absolut jedem Thread angezuendet. Das ist absolut aetzend.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hab von dir hier im Forum noch nie einen Beitrag gelesen und jetzt bellst du hier rum.....?!



Erstens belle ich nicht, sondern ich wehre mich. Wenn es fuer dich so unglaublich seltsam erscheint, dass Leute sich nicht gerne mit falschen Argumenten schubladisieren lassen, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Lies einfach mal den ganzen eBike Hate durch ueberall und sag mir dann nochmal, dass ich das einfach okay finden soll. Den Vogel ueberseh ich jetzt mal.


----------



## shibby68 (12. Dezember 2016)

bin leider am we nur einmal fatty gefahren und hab das bild schon gepostet weiter oben aber trotzdem die bitte: Ist doch eine Gallerie.
Klärt doch den Rest einfach wo anders


----------



## Deleted 327577 (12. Dezember 2016)

Es wäre wirklich echt wünschenswert wenn sich die Leute die gern, Ihre Meinung zu E-Fatbike oder lieber doch nicht, mit allen Facetten und Gründen die es zu beleuchten gibt in einen eigenen Thread begeben würden. Der Thread "hier" ist dafür meiner Meinung nach nicht da !!! Auch wenn das hier schon einige angemerkt haben findet es doch leider zu wenig ,bis gar kein Gehör. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. Dezember 2016)

...und nun zu etwas ganz anderem...: 

Lahn-Schleife an Kloster-Ruine Brunnenburg:






der Katzenstein:


----------



## Deleted 327577 (12. Dezember 2016)

Schick...wieder mal was gescheites


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (12. Dezember 2016)

kurz vor den "Wilden":





am Goethe-Punkt über Obernhof:


----------



## Pimper (12. Dezember 2016)

Heute wieder janz weit draußen jewesen mit die Schlammwühle...

Ein paar Drecksbilder gegen die Sonnenuntergangsromantik hier  ...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2016)

martn schrieb:


> Ein Nachtrag vom Global Fatbike Day, Schaumparty im Erzgebirge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Des letzte Bild find ich irgendwie besonders genial 

G.


----------



## Pimper (12. Dezember 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Ist doch eine Gallerie.
> Klärt doch den Rest einfach wo anders



Ein bisschen Diskurs im Bypass sollte doch erlaubt sein. Sonst haben wir nur Bilderromantik in der Endlosschleife.  



voon schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, Assistpedelecs sind etwas dazwischen



Klassische Mofas gibt es mit und ohne Kurbeln. Viele Mofa-Fahrer hier bei uns in der Gegend treten sehr wohl mit, gerade am Berg. In einigen Ländern sind Tretkurbeln sogar vorgeschrieben, damit es ein Mofa nach Definition sein kann. Gesetzlich hat man die Pedelecs zwar ausdrücklich nicht den Mofas zugeschrieben, das hat aber rein rechtliche Gründe (Helmpflicht, Radwegebenutzung etc...).

Der Unterschied zum Mofa ist aber de facto meines Erachtens nicht vorhanden: Ich will mit dem Fahrrad irgendwo hin und lasse mich beim treten motorisch unterstützen, um möglichst nicht oder deutlich weniger erschöpft zu sein. Wenn du diese Krafteinsparung in eine längere Tour umlegst, dann ist das ok. Das ist dann aber lange noch nicht dasselbe, nur weil wir beide 2000 kcal im Wald gelassen haben.

Auch wenns jetzt etwas philosophisch klingt: Das Radfahren hat das "Treten aus eigener menschlicher Kraft zu jedem Zeitpunkt" quasi in sich und definiert sich dadurch. Diese sogenannte "Simplicity des Radfahrens" ist Ursache und Wirkung gleichzeitig. Wenn diese abgelöst, erweitert oder nenneswert verändert wird, dann muss auch eine neue Definition her.

Weiteres Beispiel: Die Simplicity des Motorrades ist, dass man nur zwei Räder zum fahren braucht. Ein Quad hat vier Räder und ist daher ein Quad und kein Motorrad mehr, obwohl beide den selben Ursprung haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Quadfahrer ein Problem damit haben bzw. unbedingt als Motorradfahrer bezeichnet werden wollen. (Zu Beginn des Quad-Booms gab es z.B. auch keine Helmpflicht für Quadfahrer, weil es ja keine Motorräder waren. Die musste man dann relativ zügig nachschieben)

Genauso wie die Quadfahrer würd ich mich jetzt aber davon nicht anzünden lassen.

Neulich im Perlacher Forst:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Dezember 2016)

Hört doch endlich auf,ich muß sonst brechen!
Macht das doch im Laberthread....


----------



## Pimper (12. Dezember 2016)

Warum darf man ein Motor-Fahrrad bauen, aber keinen Bilder-Labber-Thread machen ?


----------



## digi-foto.at (12. Dezember 2016)

Weils sonst Motor-Fahrrad-Bilder-Labber-Thread heiße würde und nicht..

*Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE*

**

cu
Kurt


----------



## Deleted 327577 (13. Dezember 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Weils sonst Motor-Fahrrad-Bilder-Labber-Thread heiße würde und nicht..
> 
> *Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE*
> 
> **



Würde ich auch so unterschreiben


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Dezember 2016)

aus den schönen kalten Tagen...


----------



## F7 Uli (13. Dezember 2016)

Ist das nicht der Drachenfels ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (13. Dezember 2016)

oh ja!

und da es ein Bilder-threat ist hier noch eins von der gleichen Tour...wenn auch das Rad nicht zu sehen ist...


----------



## digi-foto.at (13. Dezember 2016)

Leider ist's grade 3-4 ° zu warm, und der schön gefrorene Boden ist wieder Sumpflandschaft mit vereinzelten Eisplatten..

Macht aber trotzdem Spaß wie Sau .





Und obwohl ich ausgeschaut hab wie ein Erdferkel ist das Radl kaum dreckig geworden .. 





lg
Kurt


----------



## pommerngerrit (14. Dezember 2016)

Ohne Moos, nix los. Fährt ja net von allein.


----------



## cherokee190 (14. Dezember 2016)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Ohne Moos, nix los. Fährt ja net von allein.



Illegaler Grenzübertritt, Papa schickt den Kleinen zum günstig  einkaufen ....


----------



## murmel04 (14. Dezember 2016)

So nachdem ich jetzt zugegeben unverhofft die nächste Zeit mehr oder weniger Urlaub habe, heute Moppel gleich mal den "Elfengarten" gezeigt.
Sein schlanker Kumpel ( Foxi) kennt die Ecke schon ne Weile.
Allerdings an den Ecken wo Moppel steht geht das echt nur zu der Jahreszeit und wenn das Wetter dort oben so übel ist das mehr oder weniger keiner dort ist


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Dezember 2016)

Da mein Fixie-Bike heute morgen um 4:45Uhr mit ca. 0bar im Vorderreifen mit wenig Motivation sich in der Garage präsentierte, musste ich _kurz_ überlegen: Auto oder Fatbike ??????
Also ging es über 10km Radweg, mit den Maxxis-Reifen,  zu meinem Arbeitgeber. Danach hätte ich glatt wieder ins Bett krabbeln können 
Dies konnte ich mir auf dem Rückweg nicht noch einmal antun, zumal MINDESTEN *75*hm!! zu überwinden waren. Also wieder _kurz_ nachgedacht: Zug oder Waldweg 

Die Wahl fiel auf: 




Sorry, heute nur Handypicture


----------



## Peng999 (14. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sorry, heute nur Handypicture




Trotzdem mal wieder sehr schön


----------



## pommerngerrit (15. Dezember 2016)

Heulsuse. 
Die maxxis rollen doch subba.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Dezember 2016)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Heulsuse.
> Die maxxis rollen doch subba.



Aber nicht um 4:45uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (15. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Aber nicht um 4:45uhr



 Um die Uhrzeit rollt gar nix gut


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit rollt gar nix gut


Doch!
Ich rolle mich im Bett von der einen Seite auf die andere und schlafe weiter


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Da mein Fixie-Bike heute morgen um 4:45Uhr mit ca. 0bar im Vorderreifen mit wenig Motivation sich in der Garage präsentierte, musste ich _kurz_ überlegen: Auto oder Fatbike ??????
> Also ging es über 10km Radweg, mit den Maxxis-Reifen,  zu meinem Arbeitgeber. Danach hätte ich glatt wieder ins Bett krabbeln können
> Dies konnte ich mir auf dem Rückweg nicht noch einmal antun, zumal MINDESTEN *75*hm!! zu überwinden waren. Also wieder _kurz_ nachgedacht: Zug oder Waldweg
> 
> ...


Wie machst du so ein Bild mit dem Smartphone? Selbstauslöser? Per Fernbedienung? Hängst du das mit irgendeiner Halterung an nem Baum auf oder begleitet dich immer die Waldfee und macht Bilder von dir und deinem Bike?


----------



## gnss (15. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sorry, heute nur Handypicture


Ist im Gegensatz zu den Bildern im Eintrag über deinem ist das hübsch!

@murmel04 Brille auf, die sind komplett unscharf.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Dezember 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Wie machst du so ein Bild mit dem Smartphone? Selbstauslöser? Per Fernbedienung? Hängst du das mit irgendeiner Halterung an nem Baum auf oder begleitet dich immer die Waldfee und macht Bilder von dir und deinem Bike?



Waldfee heißen in der Pfalz: Elwetritsche  : https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwetritsch

War gar nicht so einfach! Hab 3 Anläufe gebraucht 
1. Handy an einen Sandstein angelehnt, 10Sek. Selbstauslöser gestartet, in Position gesetzt -> Handy umgefallen
2. Handy mit Hilfe von Blättern wieder an den Sandstein angelehnt, 10Sek. Selbstauslöser gestartet, in Position gesetzt -> Reifen vom Bike nicht auf dem Bild bzw. abgeschnitten
3. Handy mit Hilfe von Blättern wieder an den Sandstein angelehnt, besser ausgerichtet! 10Sek. Selbstauslöser gestartet, in Position gesetzt -> Ergebnis siehe oben


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Waldfee heißen in der Pfalz: Elwetritsche  : https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwetritsch
> 
> War gar nicht so einfach! Hab 3 Anläufe gebraucht
> 1. Handy an einen Sandstein angelehnt, 10Sek. Selbstauslöser gestartet, in Position gesetzt -> Handy umgefallen
> ...


Was tut man nicht alles für's Forum, super.
Deine Bilder machen wirklich Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Wie machst du so ein Bild mit dem Smartphone? Selbstauslöser? Per Fernbedienung? Hängst du das mit irgendeiner Halterung an nem Baum auf oder begleitet dich immer die Waldfee und macht Bilder von dir und deinem Bike?


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Dezember 2016)

Muschias Gracias


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> War gar nicht so einfach! Hab 3 Anläufe gebraucht
> 1. Handy an einen Sandstein angelehnt, 10Sek. Selbstauslöser gestartet, in Position gesetzt -> Handy umgefallen
> 2. Handy mit Hilfe von Blättern wieder an den Sandstein angelehnt, 10Sek. Selbstauslöser gestartet, in Position gesetzt -> Reifen vom Bike nicht auf dem Bild bzw. abgeschnitten
> 3. Handy mit Hilfe von Blättern wieder an den Sandstein angelehnt, besser ausgerichtet! 10Sek. Selbstauslöser gestartet, in Position gesetzt -> Ergebnis siehe oben



Krass! 

Also ich würde das in 10 Sekunden nicht schaffen die 20 Meter zu der Bank da hinzulaufen und mich dann da so hinzusetzen als würde es so aussehen, dass ich da schon seit paar Minuten in aller Seelenruhe die Aussicht genieße.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Dezember 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Krass!
> 
> Also ich würde das in 10 Sekunden nicht schaffen die 20 Meter zu der Bank da *hinzulaufen* und mich dann da so hinzusetzen als würde es so aussehen, dass ich da schon seit paar Minuten in aller Seelenruhe die Aussicht genieße.



Laufen???  Hab doch ein Bike dabei


----------



## Martina H. (15. Dezember 2016)

... dann brauche ich die 10 Sekunden um auf- und abzusteigen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Dezember 2016)

Und ich dachte, der hätte für solche Fotos immer einen aufblasbaren Mario im Rucksack, dem er dann noch schnell den Helm überstülpt.


----------



## murmel04 (15. Dezember 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> Ist im Gegensatz zu den Bildern im Eintrag über deinem ist das hübsch!
> 
> @murmel04 Brille auf, die sind komplett unscharf.



Da nützt auch die Brille nix, ich kann nicht Fotografieren.
Kurz ich hab davon so gut wie keine Ahnung und es sind auch nur Handybilder.


----------



## voon (15. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Da nützt auch die Brille nix, ich kann nicht Fotografieren.
> Kurz ich hab davon so gut wie keine Ahnung und es sind auch nur Handybilder.



Ein paar einfache Sachen: Cam still halten .. auch beim Abdruecken ned verwackeln (langsam durchdruecken), Cam den Fokus suchen lassen (halb durchdruecken, falls vorhanden), cam auch nach Druecken kurz stillhalten. Und dann ein paar Fotobildaufbausachen: Linien im Bild beachten (Baeume, Haeuser, Wege usw), nichts Wichtiges an/abschneiden (einzelner Baum, Turm etc), "Goldener Schnitt", zentrierte Draufsicht wirkt selten gut .. eher dynamik aus der Schraege oder von leicht unten usw. Haesslichen Hintergrund meiden (ALDI, Muelltonnen, Parkplatz voller Autos usw). Mittagslicht meiden (schattenloses, ueberstrahltes Bild ohne Tiefe und "Dunst" wegen der reflektierenden Staubpartikel)

Damit wird schon einiges besser.


----------



## gnss (15. Dezember 2016)

Klar kannst du, es kommen ja Bilder raus. Leider habe ich davon ebenfalls so gut wie keine Ahnung. Vielleicht können die Profis uns ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## gnss (15. Dezember 2016)

doppelFATmoppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Dezember 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, der hätte für solche Fotos immer einen aufblasbaren Mario im Rucksack, dem er dann noch schnell den Helm überstülpt.


Nein, stimmt auch nicht! Das Geheimnis wurde jetzt gelüftet: er hat seine Minions dabei und die machen die Fotos!

Hier ist der Beweis:


----------



## Peng999 (16. Dezember 2016)

Wie sie sehen, sehen sie nix...

Gestern Im Hoffnung das auf dem Taunus die Sonne rausschaut.


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Dezember 2016)

Hi Peng999, wie war`s in Amorbach? Bilder gemacht?




Amorbach 02/16


----------



## Peng999 (16. Dezember 2016)

Leider nein. 
Lies sich alles gut fahren. 
Bin nicht den russentrail sondern bei pulvermühle die den Berg hoch nach amorbach rein gefahren. 
Schönes Spitzkehren Training.  
20km 600hm


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Dezember 2016)

Unscharf kann ich auch 





Making of:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Wie sie sehen, sehen sie nix...
> 
> Gestern Im Hoffnung das auf dem Taunus die Sonne rausschaut.
> 
> ...



Der Feldbergturm hat sich bestimmt vor dem Schutzblech verstecken wollen....


----------



## Fatster (16. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Unscharf kann ich auch
> 
> Making of:




Eindeutig:  BdT


----------



## madone (16. Dezember 2016)

Fahrt in die Sonne ... zum glück gibt es Webcams sonst würde man nicht glauben dass oben die Sonne lacht



Nebel des Grauens ... da komm ich her ...



Dann nur noch genießen


----------



## Fatster (16. Dezember 2016)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Hi Peng999, wie war`s in Amorbach? Bilder gemacht?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 555918
> Amorbach 02/16





Peng999 schrieb:


> Leider nein.
> Lies sich alles gut fahren.
> Bin nicht den russentrail sondern bei pulvermühle die den Berg hoch nach amorbach rein gefahren.
> Schönes Spitzkehren Training.
> 20km 600hm



AMORBACH!?  

Wie jetzt ...  ... würde einer der Herren mich da vielleicht nächstes Mal bitte mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (16. Dezember 2016)

Amorbach...wenn ich nicht neu am Bodensee wohnen würde wäre ich auch dabei.Komme von Hanau..
@Fibbs79 .Du fährst ziemlich "eigene Spur" klasse. Ist bei und mega schwierig wegen Waldsheriff


----------



## Vighor (16. Dezember 2016)

Heute hatte ich auf Texel auch meine Minions dabei ..


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Dezember 2016)

> Leider nein.
> Lies sich alles gut fahren.
> Bin nicht den russentrail sondern bei pulvermühle die den Berg hoch nach amorbach rein gefahren.
> Schönes Spitzkehren Training.
> 20km 600hm



Ja Amorbach ist schon ein schönes Fleckchen Erde.




Die Menschen hier sind zurecht stolz auf ihre Heimat. Was sich hin und wieder an ihrem etwas übertriebenen Patriotismus wiederspiegelt, wie zum Beispiel an diesem Grenzübergang bei Boxbrunn. Ganz in der Nähe ist übrigens der Einstieg zum Russenpfad.


----------



## Peng999 (16. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Eindeutig:  BdT



Wenn du mich besuchst, darfst du sie auch fahren 

Zaberfeld Amorbach 1h13m geht noch

und heute noch 2/3 der Collenberg 1 getrampelt,
die ist von dir 1h43m


----------



## Peng999 (16. Dezember 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Feldbergturm hat sich bestimmt vor dem Schutzblech verstecken wollen....


Das Ding ist doch bildschön


----------



## SirQuickly (17. Dezember 2016)

Bike2work


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (17. Dezember 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist doch bildschön



... aber nicht an *dem *Rad 

Hömma Kutscher,
wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## Peng999 (17. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... aber nicht an *dem *Rad
> 
> Hömma Kutscher,
> wie siehts morgen aus?



Gut hab Zeit ! Aber erst gegen Mittag so 12:00


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Making of:



Das Gorillapod ist bei mir auch ständig im Einsatz. Hab ich mir vor Jahren beim Stuntzi abgeguckt.  Echt genial das Teil.  Sorry wegen der schmalen Reifen.


----------



## broesel_rs6 (17. Dezember 2016)

Kleine BevorWork Runde von gestern


----------



## Fatster (17. Dezember 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Gut hab Zeit ! Aber erst gegen Mittag so 12:00



Und Du, @Fibbs79 ?


----------



## Peng999 (17. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... aber nicht an *dem *Rad
> 
> Hömma Kutscher,
> wie siehts morgen aus?


Morgen Mittag spontan treffen in amorbach um 12:00 ca 3h radeln 
Weitere Infos per PM
Damit hier nicht als voll gemüllt wird.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und Du, @Fibbs79 ?



Ich darf arbeiten


----------



## Nordender (18. Dezember 2016)

Unter Rehen...


----------



## broesel_rs6 (18. Dezember 2016)

Haben die Tollwut oder bist du Vegetarier?


----------



## Nordender (18. Dezember 2016)

broesel_rs6 schrieb:


> Haben die Tollwut oder bist du Vegetarier?


Ich war auch überrascht, wie zutraulich die waren. Wäre ich mit dem Deer Hunter vorbei gefahren, hätte das vielleicht anders ausgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (18. Dezember 2016)

Advent, Advent...


----------



## Peng999 (18. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Fatster (18. Dezember 2016)

... nicht immer einfach, die richtige Richting zu finden ..


----------



## Peng999 (18. Dezember 2016)

Es wird geschmollt


----------



## Fatster (18. Dezember 2016)

... und wer hatte recht!? 

Wären wir nur nach links gefahren aber nein, der Kutscher musste seinen Willen durchsetzen.
Und *das *hab ich jetzt davon


----------



## Fatster (18. Dezember 2016)

... ich sollte vielleicht das mit den Kniebeugen lassen


----------



## Peng999 (18. Dezember 2016)

Geh lieber Holzhacken
Als Eisenbiegen


----------



## Fatster (18. Dezember 2016)

Da! Da! 

Er fängt schon wieder an!


----------



## Peng999 (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte recht 
Basta !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (18. Dezember 2016)

OK, vertragen wir uns wieder!


----------



## murmel04 (18. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... und wer hatte recht!?
> 
> Wären wir nur nach links gefahren aber nein, der Kutscher musste seinen Willen durchsetzen.
> Und *das *hab ich jetzt davon
> ...




Wie schafft man sowas

Oh Gott ich sowas von unterradelt  - Morgen hoffentlich und es gibt dann keine unscharfen Bilder


----------



## fatbikepeg (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab gestern eine Tour mit dem ICT zum Weihnachtsmann gemacht. Ist etwas ausgeartet. Passiert wenn man bei fehlender Beschilderung an einer Stelle falsch abbiegt und das iPhone bei Minusgraden einfach ausgeht, also ohne Kompass und Karte unterwegs ist. 

6:10 losgefahren zum Hauptbahnhof, ab 6:41 Fahrt mit dem Regionalzug,
7:44 Ankunft in Fürstenberg an der Havel, lauschiges Dörfchen, noch viel alte Bebauung, hübsch saniert. Es ist noch dunkel, neblig, auf den Straßen und in den Gassen kaum jemand unterwegs bis auf drei Gassigänger. Und es ist kalt... ARSCHKALT. -3°, gefühlt wie -10°. Bisschen im Dorf rumgekurvt, Stadtpark mit Ufer am Schwedtsee. Alles noch geschlossen, ausßer ein Bäcker hat geöffnet - erstmal rein und gefrühstückt: Schrippe, Himbeertasche und warmer Kakao.
8:20 Weiterfahrt nach Himmelspfort zum Weihnachtsmannpostamt. Es ist schon ein wenig heller, immer noch neblig, immer noch kalt, leider keine Sonne oder Morgenröte, schade. Entlang der Ravenbrücker Dorfstraße und Himmelspforter Landstraße...

Bereifte Landschaften...



















Das war immer sehr gruselig unter den Überlandleitungen durchfahren. Die haben laut gebrummt und geknistert - der feine Eisregen hat wohl zu Mikroentladungen geführt.
















Vorbei am Sidowsee...





Ankunft beim Weihnachtsmann in Himmelspfort: gegen 9:45





Vorbei an der Schleuse zwischen Haussee und Stolpesee, kurzer Stop am Mühlenfließ:





Am großen Stolpesee, über dem eine zarte Nebeldecke liegt. Und es ist immer noch bitterkalt. Handschuhwechsel. Zehen am linken Fuß frieren schon. Und ich muss mal langsam pipi.










Ab hier schaltet sich aufgrund der anhaltenden Minusgrade mein iPhone aus. Stolpeseestraße - ein Wegweiser: Tangersdorf /Bredereiche oder Lychen 7,1km. Hmm, fährste nach Lychen. Die 7km lassen sich doch zügig runterheißen und dann wird es dort ja wohl eine warme Lokalität mit WC und Tee geben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Odyssee nahm ihren Lauf. Der Wanderweg nach Lychen führte in den Wald hinein, zunächst befestigter Weg, ganz nett. Aber unerwartet hügelig, die Höhenmeter machten meiner Kondition ganz schön zu schaffen. Mit dem BULLS Monster wäre es hier jetzt leichter gewesen. Nach 1km unbefestigte Wege, teilweise nur an den Baummarkierungen zu erkennen. Festgefrorene Schichten von Laub und Nadeln, darunter diverses Geäst versteckt, wenn ich zu langsam fuhr, bin ich eingekracht und steckengeblieben. Dann endlich der nächste Wegweiser: Lychen 5,7km.  Was?? Ich hab jetzt nichtmal 2km geschafft?? Fühlte sich an wie 10km. Es ging immer tiefer in den Wald, musste teils absteigen und schieben, weil ich durchgefroren war und meine Beine und Füße nicht mehr spüren konnte  und nur durch Glück noch nicht gestürzt war. Mittlerweile muss es schon 10:30 gewesen sein. Ich muss pipi. JETZT! Schon ewig her, dass ich mich in der Natur entleeren musste. War nur bisher immer so, dass ich mir beim Hinhocken ans Bein pinkle und das wollte ich nicht. Daher Schuhe, Hose und Schlüpfer ausgezogen und an einem Baum Spagat gemacht. Lief super.  Wieder angekleidet und weiter ging es, zum Beispiel vorbei am Stübnitzsee:






11:45 Ankunft in einer Gastlichkeit in Lychen mit Blick auf den Oberpfuhl See. Dort konnte ich mich am Kaminofen aufwärmen und hab mir Kartoffeln und Apfelstrudel gegönnt und einige Kaffee mit Baileys hintergekippt. Weiterfahrt 13:20. Wie?? Lychen hat gar keinen Bahnhof??  Doch, aber der ist seit 1996 stillgelegt.  Also wieder zurück nach Fürstenberg. Oh, na da nehme ich doch diesmal den kürzesten Weg über die Landstraße, laut Beschilderung 12km bis Fürstenberg. Die ersten 3km war noch ein Weg neben der Landstraße, den ich benutzen konnte. Danach musste ich direkt auf der Landstraße fahren. Plötzlich kommt ein Schild mit Aufhebung der Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung und neben mir rauschen die Autos mit teils 150km vorbei. War mir dann zu gefährlich und ich hab nach nem parallelen Waldweg gesucht. Der Weg war echt scheisse. Muss mal modderig gewesen sein, mehrmals Forstwagen entlanggefahren, deren Räder haben tiefe Schlammrillen hinterlassen, die nur ein wenig breiter als Bud/Lou sind, das ganze schön festgefroren, so dass man die vorgegebene Spur auch halten musste, wenn man nicht stürzen wollte, drüber noch einige gefrorene Laubschichten und das übliche Überraschungsgeäst. Die letzten 7km waren extrem anstrengend, mehrmals abgestiegen und geschoben. Beine und Füße wieder taub vor Kälte. Alle Knochen und Gelenke tun weh. 15:00 Ankunft in Fürstenberg. Dann stand ich leider noch zu lange an einem Pferdehof und hab mir die schönen Tiere angesehen. Somit Zug verpasst - der nächste fuhr erst 16:11. Im Zug gab es dann noch 4 laute/unerzogene Kinder etwa 4-10 Jahre im Fahrradabteil. Die haben auf kein Wort des Vaters reagiert, fingen dann plötzlich an den ICT zu belagern, der solle hier weg, "sowas is voll verboten" im Zug, haben versucht die Stollen von den Reifen zu pulen, wollten die Luft rauslassen und plötzlich hat eines der Gören dem grünen Fritz den Schal geklaut. Da bin ich ausgerastet. Mal so richtig laut geworden. Hab den Schal dann auch wiederbekommen, aber ohne laute Ansage und ner Körpersprache, die erahnen lässt, dass ich auch handgreiflich werden kann, hätte das Gör den Schal nicht wieder rausgerückt. Der Vater hat natürlich keinen Mucks von sich gegeben. 
17:30 endlich wieder zu Hause gewesen. Insgesamt 44km gefahren, gefühlte 70km.


----------



## Rommos (18. Dezember 2016)

In Fürstenberg war ich auch schon mit dem Fatbike


----------



## digi-foto.at (18. Dezember 2016)

Na bei dir geht's ja mächtig zur Sache 
Echt lustig zu lesen dein "Abenteuer"..

lg
Kurt


----------



## voon (18. Dezember 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Das war immer sehr gruselig unter den Überlandleitungen durchfahren.



Wenn man das dreimal hintereinander tut, stirbt man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Dezember 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Wenn man das dreimal hintereinander tut, stirbt man.


Oh Shit 

Dann bin ich also schon lange Tot und wusste es nur nicht


----------



## Wilbi69 (18. Dezember 2016)

@fatbikepeg eine Berichte sind klasse.Dein Bike und insbesondere die Reifen wie geleckt.Bist Du eine Schlammausweicherin?Dein Spagat ist der Hit


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Dezember 2016)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde...... .


----------



## Rocky10 (18. Dezember 2016)

Raus aus der Nebelsuppe


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... und wer hatte recht!?
> 
> Wären wir nur nach links gefahren aber nein, der Kutscher musste seinen Willen durchsetzen.
> Und *das *hab ich jetzt davon
> ...



Was er nicht essen kann....

....  oder wolltest du auch so ein großes Ritzel wie Peng haben?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... und wer hatte recht!?
> 
> Wären wir nur nach links gefahren aber nein, der Kutscher musste seinen Willen durchsetzen.
> Und *das *hab ich jetzt davon
> ...


Ganz schön Karies,deine Kassette!


----------



## Peng999 (18. Dezember 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ganz schön Karies,deine Kassette!


Ein Zahn liegt noch im Wald. 
Ist beim zurückbiegen ausgefallen.


----------



## testvehicle (18. Dezember 2016)

Mit so schicken Bildern kann ich nicht mithalten. Aber eines hab ich dennoch . Gestern mal bei den Temperaturen raus gefahren und im Wald gepennt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Dezember 2016)

@fatbikepeg super Story, zaubert mir ein großes Grinsen ins Gesicht.

Das mit den Gören kommt mir bekannt vor und immer dann wenn man stimmungsmäßig eh am Limit ist, furchtbar.

Pipi mache ich grundsätzlich nur draußen, wenn man die richtige Technik beherrscht, erspart einem das grausige WC Entdeckungen.

Und so kalt kann es ja gar nicht gewesen sein bei Dir, das Wasser in der Flasche ist ja noch flüssig.

Bei meiner Tour heute morgen, rauf zum Brocken, gab es nur Getränk mit Crushed Ice.

Nebelsuppe, Wind, feiner Eisregen und dazu bis zu -7 Grad,zapfig aber schee wars trotzdem.


----------



## rsu (18. Dezember 2016)

Eine ausgedehnte Marathontour wie bei manch anderer/anderem war bei mir leider nicht drin, Erkältung sei "Dank"... Heute war das Wetter aber zu schön und mit Bahnunterstützung sollte es auch nicht so anstrengend werden. Am Ende hab ichs wahrscheinlich doch etwas übertrieben, aber das Fatty macht einfach zu viel Spass bergab 




 

"Sabbernder Hund" der es auch mal verdient hat abgelichtet zu werden...


 

Dann noch Weihnachtsdeko im Wald gesehen mit Feuerstelle und Lager, wohl von einem Kindergarten


 

Zum Schluss kam dann noch die Sonne durch den Nebel, was will wann mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (19. Dezember 2016)

so, endlich auch mal wieder mit dem richtigen bike unterwe
gs gewesen, dieses jahr hat das plus bike und das enduro doch etwas konkurriert 


 
das erste mal nun mit lou/bud auf rd schlauchlos unterwegs, überfrorene äste sind natürlich schon etwas herausfordernd aber generell läuft das schon sehr angenehm


 
wetter war erste wahl, knapp noch minus aber sonnig und wenig wind, allerdings waren viele pfützen noch nicht fest gefroren, ganz ohne nasse füße gings leider nicht aus


 
da hat doch jemand einen fatbike fahrradständer in den wald gelegt und auch noch gut getarnt, war gerade gut in fahrt und hab das nicht gleich gesehen, das vorderrad ging noch drüber und dann stand ich schon


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

So, weil Galerie, hier noch ein Bild unserer gestrigen Brocken Tour, habe selber keine gemacht, aber eins bei meinen schmalbereiften Mitstreitern entdeckt


----------



## Fatster (19. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> So, weil Galerie, hier noch ein Bild unserer gestrigen Brocken Tour, habe selber keine gemacht, aber eins bei meinen schmalbereiften Mitstreitern entdeckt
> Anhang anzeigen 556763



Gibt's bei euch nen Dresscode?


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

ne, Zufall, aber bei der Nebelsuppe wäre was buntes hilfreicher gewesen, hatten aber zum Glück andere aus der 9-köpfigen Truppe an, also keinen verloren unterwegs.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Dezember 2016)

Es war etwas kühl


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Dezember 2016)

Wichtigstes Bild...geht komischerweise nicht als Vollbild, muß man anklicken


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

Sind das etwa Haare die da rausschauen, cooles Pic .


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Dezember 2016)

Ja, eine Strähne hat es quasi nicht unter den Helm geschafft.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (19. Dezember 2016)

Wir haben von der Arbeit eine kleine MTB-Gruppe "gegründet". Unter dem Motte "Kette links" fahren wir alle 2 Wochen zusammen im Raum Nürnberg-Fürth-Erlangen durchs Gelände. Dabei 2 Fatbikes (ein OneOne und mein Singular) 






und Steffi, welche uns alle bei der letzten Ausfahrt mit selbst gebackenen Keksen beglückte:












Dafür lieben wir Steffi, auch wenn sie ein Schmalreifengeländerad hat.




Love



Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2016)

Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft über die Wolkendecke schauen zu können, dieser Wunsch wurde mir nicht erfüllt. Bin ich halt etwas im Nebel rumgestolpert:





Treppchen fahren:




Finde den Fehler:




Versuch Nummer 3 per 10sek. Selbstauslöser:




Hier hat es beim 2.Versuch (halbwegs) geklappt:




Da es so "brrrrrrr" war:




Musste etwas Warmes zum Essen her! Es gibt REIS (mit Fisch):




Wie sie sehen .....




Hier noch Versuch 1 & 2 von oben gezeigter Stelle:


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2016)

Bei uns wäres heut die obern 150hms perfekt gewesen...wenn man nicht gerade mit Halsweh daheimhockt  






G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2016)

Making of vergessen


----------



## JeffKirs (21. Dezember 2016)

Heute mal nach zweieinhalb Wochen Schnupfen, Halskratzen und Schlapp-sein endlich wieder mal das kleine Dicke ausgeführt.
Böden waren hart aber recht griffig...

Hab leider nur Handyfotos. Aber immerhin mal was...

 
Jeff


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei uns wäres heut die obern 150hms perfekt gewesen...wenn man nicht gerade mit Halsweh daheimhockt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schwarzer Nebel


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Schwarzer Nebel



Du musst paar Stunden zurück blättern  
Gute Besserung @LB Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (21. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Schwarzer Nebel


Jörg hat nen dynamisches Webcam-Bild verlinkt und die ist wohl gerade ausgefallen o.ä.


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)

Von mir auch schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Peggy,
gut das Du gestern nicht auf dem Christkindlmarkt warst.
Hatte mir schon sorgen gemacht.


----------



## Wilbi69 (21. Dezember 2016)

Gerade mussten einige wie ich auch wegen einer Gesundheitsschwäche ne Weile ohne fatten auskommen..war und ist hart man hofft ja dass der Doc sagt: Fatbiken würde helfen anstatt "Pause machen"


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Du musst paar Stunden zurück blättern
> Gute Besserung @LB Jörg


Dann schau ich morgen vormittag nochmal drauf


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Dann schau ich morgen vormittag nochmal drauf



Genau 



Danke für die Besserungswünsche 

G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, jetzt seh ich was, cool
wenn Du da vorbeikommst kannst mal in die Kamera winken


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. Dezember 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Gerade mussten einige wie ich auch wegen einer Gesundheitsschwäche ne Weile ohne fatten auskommen..war und ist hart man hofft ja dass der Doc sagt: Fatbiken würde helfen anstatt "Pause machen"



Fatbike hilft immer, wenn auch manchmal nur schauen angesagt ist.


----------



## F7 Uli (22. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## F7 Uli (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin gestern mit dem Ku'damm Racer am Breitscheidplatz vorbeigefahren . Ich habe die Blumen und brennen Kerzen gesehen. Einfach nur furchtbar und traurig . Allen Fatbikern ein ruhiges Weihnachtsfest  Gruß aus der Hauptstadt. Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (22. Dezember 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Einfach nur furchtbar und traurig



Gewissensethisch die richtigen Adjektive. Verantwortungsethisch würde man "naiv" und "vorsätzlich" sagen - und zwar an die Behörden gerichtet. Der Täter war bekannt und als Gefährder eingestuft. Im September wurde seine Überwachung eingestellt, weil er "nur" mit Drogen zu dealen schien...

Die ganze Story: https://web.de/magazine/politik/ans...chlag-anis-amri-gefaehrder-entkommen-32082002

Aber es soll ja auch gestandene Psychologen geben, die Selbstmordattentäter als nicht suizidgefährdet einstufen (siehe Leipzig).

Je suis Berlin
Je suis Ansbach
Je suis Würzburg
Je suis Freiburg
Je suis Brüssel
Je suis Paris
Je suis ___________
Je suis ___________

Ansonsten gehören gesellschaftspolitische Postings nicht in eine Bildergalerie.

Um den Return wieder zum fatbiken hinzukriegen: Würden wir so fatbiken wie unsere Behörden arbeiten, würden Fatbikes 1,5 Zöller und einen Q-Faktor von 400 haben.


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. Dezember 2016)

Wenn Du keine Lust hast ein Post in diese Richtung zu lesen, dann lass es einfach, mit den politischen Diskussionen hast Du doch nun eigentlich begonnen. 

Ich finde @F7 Uli Eintrag gehört hier her!


----------



## Fatster (22. Dezember 2016)

Pimper schrieb:


> Um den Return wieder zum fatbiken hinzukriegen: Würden wir so fatbiken wie unsere Behörden arbeiten, würden Fatbikes 1,5 Zöller und einen Q-Faktor von 400 haben.



Und gäbe es noch mehr Fatbiker wie dich, würde ich wieder zurück auf's Rennrad wechseln!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Dezember 2016)

Hauptsache Rennrad, gelle....


----------



## Fatster (22. Dezember 2016)

Genau!


----------



## murmel04 (22. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 557625 Genau!



Das ist aber schon ne komische Kombi


----------



## Wilbi69 (22. Dezember 2016)

@Fatster: Wildes Gelände


----------



## Wilbi69 (23. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Weihnachten an alle Fatbiker plus families and friends .Pic:Nightride vorgestern


----------



## sigma7 (24. Dezember 2016)

Am heutigen Morgen, nach einem Overnighter im Eschenlainetal.






Frohe Weihnachten!


-- sigma7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Dezember 2016)

Wow, sehr minimalistisch für die Temperaturen. Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Dezember 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wow, sehr minimalistisch für die Temperaturen. Frohe Weihnachten!



Vielleicht hat er ja alles andere im Rucksack gehabt 




Quelle:BGLand24


----------



## sigma7 (24. Dezember 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wow, sehr minimalistisch für die Temperaturen. Frohe Weihnachten!


Ich bin in der Regel recht minimalistisch unterwegs, das passt schon. In diesem Fall täuscht der erste Eindruck. Der Schlafsack (Mountain Equipment Glacier 1250) musste in den Rucksack, da dieser nicht in die Revelate Designs Viscacha passt. Kocher, Topf, Schlauch, Handschuhe, Daunenjacke sowie Matte sind in der Revelate Designs Pika.


-- sigma7


----------



## sigma7 (24. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er ja alles andere im Rucksack gehabt
> Anhang anzeigen 558197
> Quelle:BGLand24


Im Rucksack (28 Liter) waren nur Schlafsack (Mountain Equipment Glacier 1250) und Pumpe.


-- sigma7


----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2016)

Hier eines der raren Fotos von @sigma7


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Dezember 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hier eines der raren Fotos von @sigma7
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 558238



Das wären ja schon 100% mehr Äktschn-Bildmaterial als von dir bisher!! 

 Sorry, der musste sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sorry, der musste sein!


Äktschn geht bei mir erst los, wenn in meinem Bart das Eis wächst. Das ist mir heuer schon zwei mal passiert... auf dem Weg in die Arbeit. Schnee habe ich übrigens auch noch keinen gesehen.


----------



## voon (24. Dezember 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Äktschn geht bei mir erst los, wenn in meinem Bart das Eis wächst. Das ist mir heuer schon zwei mal passiert...



Hipster Probleme?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Dezember 2016)

Und soll mal einer sagen, es gibt in unseren Breitengraden keine weiße Weihnachten mehr. Gestern noch ne kurze Vor-Heilig-Abend-Tour gemacht, und da bin ich tatsächlich auf die "weiße Pracht" gestoßen!









Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen!!


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Dezember 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Und soll mal einer sagen, es gibt in unseren Breitengraden keine weiße Weihnachten mehr. Gestern noch ne kurze Vor-Heilig-Abend-Tour gemacht, und da bin ich tatsächlich auf die "weiße Pracht" gestoßen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das war bestimmt Streusalz , oder Rauhreif-Reste  

Und hör bitte auf damit andauernd Bilder von Deinem genialen Batbike einzustellen 



Wenn ich weiterhin meiner Frau erkläre das ich so etwas unbedingt auch brauche , schickt sie mir noch die netten weiß gekleideten Herren mit den " hab Dich lieb " Jäckchen


----------



## Peng999 (25. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiterhin meiner Frau erkläre das ich so etwas unbedingt auch brauche , schickt sie mir noch die netten weiß gekleideten Herren mit den " hab Dich lieb " Jäckchen



An die Jacke gewöhnt man sich schnell


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Dezember 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> An die Jacke gewöhnt man sich schnell



Mit so einem Jäckchen lässt sich das Radel aber leider nur schwer lenken


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Dezember 2016)

Gibts die auch mit Gore-Tex Membran? 

Frohe Weihnachten @All


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. Dezember 2016)

Den farblosen 1. Feiertag etwas aufgehübscht und mit dem Dicken zur Schwiegermama zum Essen.


----------



## Wilbi69 (25. Dezember 2016)

So heute in Wiesbaden beim "Schäferskopf" unterwegs.War ne DH Strecke und bin mit jungen Schmalböcken gefahren...herrliche Strecke und von unten wieder 


 

 

 

 

 hoch zum Start fuhr nur der Fattidie anderen mussten schieben und haben gejammert.schöne Gegend


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Dezember 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> So heute in Wiesbaden beim "Schäferskopf" unterwegs.War ne DH Strecke und bin mit jungen Schmalböcken gefahren...herrliche Strecke und von unten wieder  hoch zum Start fuhr nur der Fattidie anderen mussten schieben und haben gejammert.schöne Gegend


Hey, das ist nur 4km Luftlinie von mir!! Quasi mein Haus-Downhill  Bist du noch da?

Hier ein Bild von vor 3 Wochen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Dezember 2016)

Truthahn-Verdauungstour gedreht:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Dezember 2016)

ein "Maxxis" schon gecleant?


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Dezember 2016)

Nette Speichenreflektoren


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Dezember 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ein "Maxxis" schon gecleant?



Du siehst auch alles 
1!  MAXXIS -  Schriftzug durfte gleich dran glauben,  der Rest folgt *irgendwann!? *


----------



## dukestah (25. Dezember 2016)

gestern mit girl mal meine hausstrecke in matschig ausprobiert 


 
auf der tour hab ich leider keine bilder gemacht, muss ich das nächste mal dran denken...


----------



## Wilbi69 (25. Dezember 2016)

@Der Kokopelli ..4km.ich hab noch gedacht ob hier jemand aus dem Forum in der Nähe ist.bin morgen wieder weg..schade..nächstes malmus wieder zum bodensee..war schön hier


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Dezember 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> gestern mit girl mal meine hausstrecke in matschig ausprobiert
> Anhang anzeigen 558460
> auf der tour hab ich leider keine bilder gemacht, muss ich das nächste mal dran denken...



So muss ein Bike aussehen.


----------



## Marcy666 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich melde mich hier auch mal wieder:

Am 'Heiligabend' mit einer schönen 'Männertour' die Wartezeit auf's Christkind verkürzt


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. Dezember 2016)

Cool 

Bei uns kommen heute Wasserfluten von oben runter, gepaart mit Orkanböen, habe nach 1,5 h abgebrochen und bin heim.

Schade ein geschenkten freier Tag und man kann ihn nicht sinnvoll (fat) genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (26. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> Bei uns kommen heute Wasserfluten von oben runter, gepaart mit Orkanböen, habe nach 1,5 h abgebrochen und bin heim.
> 
> Schade ein geschenkten freier Tag und man kann ihn nicht sinnvoll (fat) genießen.



Das hatten wir gestern.
Heute nur noch Wind dafür ein Termin am Nachmittag, also wieder nix biken.
Das ganze Weihnachten viel dafür aus


----------



## docrobin (26. Dezember 2016)

Bei uns war es heute zwar relativ warm, dafür aber schlammig und stürmisch. Und gefühlt kam der Wind natürlich immer von vorn. Abgekämpft aber happy waren wir nach zwei Stunden und mit einem (bescheidenen) Schnitt von 13 km/h wieder zuhause. Jetzt sitzen wir vor dem Kaminofen und trinken einen Espresso


----------



## Familybikers (26. Dezember 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 558600


----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2016)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 558600



Hi Stefan, ich kann den Anhang leider nicht öffnen ... weder mit iPhone noch am PC!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Dezember 2016)

Verdauungstour Garzweiler 2






Kann auch schnell sein


----------



## Familybikers (27. Dezember 2016)

So neuer Versuch 
Paul auf den Spuren vom 24h Rennen in Finale Ligure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (27. Dezember 2016)

Hey hey,

vorhin in NDR kamen Biker auf dem Brocken...

vermute Fatbiker (hab leider nur den Schluss gesehen)...

...war es jemand aus dem Forum?

Grüße


----------



## sigma7 (27. Dezember 2016)

Heute durch das Lainbachtal zur (unbewirtschafteten) Neulandhütte.

















-- sigma7


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## Rommos (27. Dezember 2016)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Heute durch das Lainbachtal zur (unbewirtschafteten) Neulandhütte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mensch, Lainbachtal hab ich dieses Jahr nicht geschafft - und das als Benediktbeurer...


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Dezember 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mensch, Lainbachtal hab ich dieses Jahr nicht geschafft - und das als Benediktbeurer...


Ja mei, bei deinen ganzen Aufbauten


----------



## mikeonbike (28. Dezember 2016)

Unangenehm kalt... trotzdem mal das dicke ausgeführt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2016)

Bei diesem Traumwetter musste ich Heute einfach mal wieder rauf zu meiner geliebten Alpe Mittelberg


----------



## Fatster (28. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Bei diesem Traumwetter musste ich Heute einfach mal wieder rauf zu meiner geliebten Alpe Mittelberg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 559000 Anhang anzeigen 559001 Anhang anzeigen 559002 Anhang anzeigen 559003




Sauber!  .... und endlich wieder mit g'scheite Reifen!


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sauber!  .... und endlich wieder mit g'scheite Reifen!



Die Reifen hatte ich doch schon bei Deiner Regentour drauf


----------



## Fatster (28. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die Reifen hatte ich doch schon bei Deiner Regentour drauf



 .... öhmmm ... und Wetter? 

Memo an mich: Tabletten wieder *regelmäßig* nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Dezember 2016)

Martklücke gefunden...wenn auch noch Schnee da wäre.


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2016)

Nur mal schnell um's Haus um zu schauen, ob noch alles "tut"


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin auf Fatbike-Entzug. Meine Bilder vergilben auch schon .....  






Warte noch auf neue Bremsbeläge. Eisen auf Eisen bremst irgendwie nicht sonderlich gut. Lagerbestand sollte ich auch hin und wieder kontrollieren


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Fatbike-Entzug. Meine Bilder vergilben auch schon .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja ja , Zaberfeld hatte nen ganz schönen Materialverschleiß zur Folge


----------



## Wilbi69 (29. Dezember 2016)

Februar 2016 in Ischgl.war ein Geschenk ..Jochen Schweizer Gutschein..da gabs Fatbiketouren im Katalogjubel! Aber nicht mit eigenem Bike..dafür mit Spikes

 

 


7 Stunden das Tal hoch mit meiner besseren Hälfte und 3 jungen und sehr fitten Bikern.....hart..aber : geil..jubel...


----------



## biberon (29. Dezember 2016)

Hab meine Touren auch erstmal aufs Eis gelegt


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja ja , Zaberfeld hatte nen ganz schönen Materialverschleiß zur Folge



Wer ist schuld? Zaberfeld? #duckundweg# 


Edith meint: AUAhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wer ist schuld? Zaberfeld? #duckundweg# Anhang anzeigen 559339
> Edith meint: AUAhhhhhhhhh



Püh! ...  ... you can me once, all together of you unthankful bastards!


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2016)

Niewieder Zaberfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Niewieder Zaberfeld



And you can me very especially!!


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2016)

You can't always get what you want


----------



## docrobin (29. Dezember 2016)

Bevor es heute los ging, musste erst einmal das Rezept für "Energiekugeln" aus der jüngsten BIKE ausprobiert werden. Eine ganz schöne Sauerei, aber wie sich herausstellen sollte, extrem lecker.


 

Während der dreistündigen Tour durch Nieselregen und Schlamm hielten die Dinger die Laune aufrecht. Die z. T. handtuchbreiten Trails taten ihr übriges. Schön war's!


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich geb paar Runden Göcklinger aus 

Ist das geil euch Saubande kennengelernt zu haben 

Wo ist nochmal der GefühleFred? Oh bikebettyyyy la la..... 

Ihr seid die Besten


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2016)

docrobin schrieb:


> Eine ganz schöne Sauerei, extrem lecker.
> hielten die Dinger die Laune aufrecht. Schön war's!



Rumkugeln?


----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Dezember 2016)

Heute mal spontan nach Tegernsee gefahren und von dort über die Gindelalmschneid auf die Neureuth. Bissi Winter war oben spürbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Treppe 
.... und eine noch schönere Landschaft / Gegend


----------



## docrobin (29. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Rumkugeln?


Gute Idee  Beim nächsten Mal gebe ich noch einen Schuss dazu.


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Heute mal spontan nach Tegernsee gefahren und von dort über die Gindelalmschneid auf die Neureuth. Bissi Winter war oben spürbar.


Klasse! Hat die Neureuth auf?
Dann bist ja fit für morgen


----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Klasse! Hat die Neureuth auf?
> Dann bist ja fit für morgen


Die war brechend voll....
Fit für morgen?


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2016)

Morgen um 12 Uhr am Zahnradbahnhof Grainau.
Hochthörle und Eibseetrail, danach griabige Einkehr in der Neuneralm.
siehe auch "mit dem FB Unterwegs in den Bay. Alpen"


----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Morgen um 12 Uhr am Zahnradbahnhof Grainau.
> Hochthörle und Eibseetrail, danach griabige Einkehr in der Neuneralm.
> siehe auch "mit dem FB Unterwegs in den Bay. Alpen"


Ah. Schade. Wir bekommen Besuch über Silvester.... Dann schau ich fürs nächste Mal rein...
Jetzt aber wieder Galerie.


----------



## digi-foto.at (29. Dezember 2016)

Heute .. endlich... nach über 2 Wochen Dauerregen bei plus 1-2° kämpfte sich die Sonne wieder mal durch den Nebel.





Je weiter es hoch ging um so schöner wurde es, und dazu auch etwas weißer.. 





Endlich mal die Stollen in den Schnee drücken 





Langsam wurde der Schnee etwas tiefer, und ich war extrem erstaunt wie gut sichs mit dem Fatty da doch hoch fahren lies.. glaub für den "schmalbereiften" war das bergab genau so anstrengend 



 

Oben bei der Aussichtswarte angekommen hieß es dann erstmal ein Weilchen Sonne tanken... 





.. bevor es dann auf der anderen Seite einen richtig steilen Hang runter ging, war früher mal eine Schipiste.. was ein Spass.. 





Dann noch ein paar km zurück auf erst noch gut verschneiter Forstautobahn..





allerdings ging das dann alles wieder in Matsch über je weiter ich nach Hause kam, konnte die gute Stimmung aber keineswegs dämpfen 

cu
Kurt


----------



## SirQuickly (29. Dezember 2016)

*Drenthe 200 2016
*
Zwischen den Feiertagen ist ja nie was los bei uns. Da hab wir uns entschieden mal ein bisschen auf Tour zu gehen.Wir-das sind der @MTsports und ich.
Ziel war der ExtremMTBMarathon Drenthe 200 in der Region Drenthe in den Niederlanden.
200 km Matsch und Trails.
Zuerst aber 850 km Autobahn ....
Eins ist uns jetzt klar geworden: Wenn die Niederländer extrem hart und ultra schreiben...dann meinen die das auch

Am Start....
Rechts im Bild @MTsports ,links der @SirQuickly




Während dem Rennen wenig Zeit für Fotos....













PastaParty am Tag vorher













Wir sind beide ins Ziel gekommen...

Einfach nur hart und trotzdem extrem genial. Wenn euch auch langweilig ist zwischen den Feiertagen nächstes Jahr.....Drenthe ist einen Besuch wert.

Markus hat die 200 km in 10 Stunden 33 Minuten weggepumpt...Krasse Maschine der Kerl. Glückwunsch nochmal zu der Leistung @MTsports


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hab mal google bemüht. War ja ne echte Schlammschlacht:


----------



## Martina H. (30. Dezember 2016)

200 km scheissanstregend, matschig, nass von oben und unten - durchgekommen, angekommen......










..... und das Erste, was getan wird: die Elektronik bedienen - geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (30. Dezember 2016)

Heute rund um Mömlingen


----------



## danie-dani (30. Dezember 2016)

Bei dem Traumwetter zog es mich auf die Wasserkuppe...



 

Viele viele Wanderer, Familien mit Kinder und Hunden unterwegs, war mir dann doch zu viel...

Also Planwechsel und rauf auf den Stellberg...



 

Deutlich besser, kaum jemand unterwegs...



 

Oben angekommen wurde man gleich bestaunt und ungläubig gefragt wie man damit den Berg hochfahren kann...  

Als er das Bike angehoben hatte, ist er fast vom Glauben abgefallen... 



 

Erstmal Päuschen für Ross und Reiter und die schöne Aussicht genießen...



 

Und dann folgte das schönste, Abfahrt über Stock und Stein nach Heim...

Habe heute gemerkt das eine Sattelstütze nicht verkehrt ist.


----------



## docrobin (30. Dezember 2016)

Im Osterzgebirge gab es heute ein bißchen Puderzucker, den wir gleich unter die Stollen nehmen mussten.





Bei herrlichem Wetter ging es zunächst von Bärenstein hinauf nach Altenberg zu den Galgenteichen.



 



 

Leider sind auch noch ein paar andere auf die Idee gekommen.



 

Das Foto täuscht, es war ein buntes Treiben aus Wanderern, Langläufern, Kindern mit Schlitten und tobenden Hunden. Nur Fatties haben wir (leider) keine gesehen.

Also rauf auf den Geisingberg.



 

Die Baude war aber total überfüllt. Also nix mit warmem Kakao, sondern nur kurz einen Blick vom Turm geworfen, ...



 

... schnell noch das Unterhemd gewechselt, und dann ging es auf einem ganz netten S1-2-Trail wieder runter.



 

Am Ende waren wir mit Fotopausen 3 1/2 Stunden "draußen zuhause". So schön könnte jeder Tag sein.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (30. Dezember 2016)

Mein erster Urlaubstag heute ging super los!
Schön frostig und Lichtspiele wo man nur hinschaut. Einfach toll!


----------



## dukestah (30. Dezember 2016)

docrobin schrieb:


> Im Osterzgebirge gab es heute ein bißchen Puderzucker, den wir gleich unter die Stollen nehmen mussten.


oh, da wär ich doch gern mit gefahren, das nächste mal bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## docrobin (30. Dezember 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> oh, da wär ich doch gern mit gefahren, das nächste mal bitte bescheid sagen


Die alte Heimat, stimmt's?


----------



## dukestah (30. Dezember 2016)

na inzwischen auch wieder die richtige


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2016)

Heute eine ganze Seite mit echt tollen Bildern mit guter Stimmung  

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heute eine ganze Seite mit echt tollen Bildern mit guter Stimmung
> 
> G.




Und wir ham wieder keine Bilder gemacht... tzzz
Hatten viel zu viel den mit schönen Trails zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2016)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Und wir ham wieder keine Bilder gemacht... tzzz
> Hatten viel zu viel den mit schönen Trails zu tun



Doch ich schoh, am Oko oben  Bestes Fotowetter im Schnee 
Hab aber keine Möglichkeit die aufs Eipäd zu laden 

G.


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Doch ich schoh, am Oko oben  Bestes Fotowetter im Schnee
> Hab aber keine Möglichkeit die aufs Eipäd zu laden
> 
> G.



Schick sie dir doch selber per E-Mail zu, speicher sie in Photos und Zack, schon kannste sie auch aufs EiPäd laden


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Schick sie dir doch selber per E-Mail zu, speicher sie in Photos und Zack, schon kannste sie auch aufs EiPäd laden



Meine Kamera hat aber keinen Emailversendeknopf 

G.


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meine Kamera hat aber keinen Emailversendeknopf
> 
> G.



 .. und was machst Du dann mit den Bildern? Bleiben die bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag da drin oder lädst Du die irgendwann doch mal auf einen Rechner hoch?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> .. und was machst Du dann mit den Bildern? Bleiben die bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag da drin oder lädst Du die irgendwann doch mal auf einen Rechner hoch?



Natürlich, wenn ich heimkomme, dann kommen sie gleich auf den Rechner...und hier her 

G.


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich, wenn ich heimkomme, dann kommen sie gleich auf den Rechner...und hier her
> 
> G.



Dat Janze dann aber "zz", ziemlisch zügisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biberon (30. Dezember 2016)

@Fatster 

Rainer damit du siehst: hast nichts verpasst  ist ja nicht so dein Ding

1. blauer Himmel 
2. ab und an recht steile Rampen hoch 
3. länger anhaltender Trail runter 
4. danach auch noch ein Bier

...hab dich auch lieb ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2016)

Na dann ärgere ich @Fatster eben auch noch ein bischen 

@Fatbikebiker hat gerufen und @biberon , @sigma7 und @Allgaeufex sind  nur zu gerne den Rufen gefolgt 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Von Grainau um den Eibsee , dann rauf zur Hochtörl Hütte und einen Geilen Trail wieder runter 

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour Chris


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Na dann ärgere ich @Fatster eben auch noch ein bischen
> 
> @Fatbikebiker hat gerufen und @biberon , @sigma7 und @Allgaeufex haben nur zu gerne den Rufen gefolgt
> 
> ...


Gerne Jürgen, Schöne Fotos und a schöne Tour. Danke fürs mitradeln


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gerne Jürgen, Schöne Fotos und a schöne Tour. Danke fürs mitradeln Anhang anzeigen 559730Anhang anzeigen 559731Anhang anzeigen 559732Anhang anzeigen 559734Anhang anzeigen 559735



Tolle Bilder Chris 

Bis auf das eine etwas Unvorteilhafte von mir


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder Chris
> 
> Bis auf das eine etwas Unvorteilhafte von mir


Soll der Fabian wieder ran?


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder Chris
> 
> Bis auf das eine etwas Unvorteilhafte von mir



Einen geilen Biker kann keine Pose entstellen.

Ich liebe Eibsee, Hochthörle, Fernpass im Schnee, man ist als Biker mal fast für sich allein, wenn da nicht die ganzen Tourengeher unterwegs wären, aber auch das ist wieder schön, wenn man fat grinsend an ihnen vorbeifährt...



 

 

 

 



Zwar schon ein paar Tage her und kann auch mit euren Bildern nicht mithalten, aber ihr habt meine Erinnerungen wieder hervorgeholt...

Danke dafür.


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Einen geilen Biker kann keine Pose entstellen.
> 
> Ich liebe Eibsee, Hochthörle, Fernpass im Schnee, man ist als Biker mal fast für sich allein, wenn da nicht die ganzen Tourengeher unterwegs wären, aber auch das ist wieder schön, wenn man fat grinsend an ihnen vorbeifährt...
> 
> ...



Super , Deine Bilder sind genauso schön 

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen , das es bei Deiner Tour durch den Schnee etwas zäher gerollt ist als Gestern bei uns


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2016)

biberon schrieb:


> @Fatster
> 
> Rainer damit du siehst: hast nichts verpasst  ist ja nicht so dein Ding
> 
> ...



*Ich kann dich grad irgendwie überhaupt nicht mehr ganz so richtig doll leiden! 
*
Aber wart nur, das Improvisorium schlägt zurück.. bald schon!


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder Chris
> 
> Bis auf das eine etwas Unvorteilhafte von mir



 ... willkommen in meiner Welt! 

Und nicht zuletzt deshalb schließe ich mich @Bioantrieb s Einschätzung in sprichwörtlich _vollstem Umfang_ an


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2016)

Ja ja , Weihnachten lässt Grüßen 

Nur gut das die Klamotten recht Dehnbar sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (31. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja ja , Weihnachten lässt Grüßen
> 
> Nur gut das die Klamotten recht Dehnbar sind


----------



## cherokee190 (31. Dezember 2016)

Abschlussrunde für dieses Jahr. 
So wie die Bilder wirken ist auch das Wetter.
Neblig, diesig, grau, windig, Temperatur um die 1° und es wurd' einfach nicht hell.
Zudem alles matschig und viel Windbruch 



 

 

 



Also mal wieder ideale Bedingungen  ....





... um das Jahr zu beenden. 
Euch einen guten Rutsch und einen gelungenen Start ins neue Jahr .


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Dezember 2016)

Guten Rutsch


----------



## danie-dani (31. Dezember 2016)

Das Traumwetter muß man einfach ausnutzen...



 

Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Winter, ein Winter wie er früher einmal war...





In Erinnerung schwelgen...



 

Hoffe das es demnächst so aussieht...



 

Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...


----------



## cluso (31. Dezember 2016)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 559868



Cooles Bild


----------



## sigma7 (31. Dezember 2016)

Heute eine kurze Tour: mit dem Junior (4) zum Bauern im nächsten Dorf, frische Milch holen.


----------



## docrobin (31. Dezember 2016)

Auf der letzten kurzen Tour in diesem Jahr ging es bei schönstem Wetter durch das Lieblingstal (heißt wirklich so) bei Dittersbach ...








... hinauf zum Rastplatz am kleinen Teich,




 dann nach kurzer Pause bei heißem Tee und Energiekugeln (s.o.) hinauf zum Belvedere auf der Schönen Höhe,



anschließend hinunter zur Zwergenhöhle




und durch das Wesenitztal zurück nach Dittersbach. Den letzten Tag des alten Jahres haben wir also gut ausgenutzt. So kann es weiter gehen.
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erlebnisreiches "fattes" Jahr 2017.


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Dezember 2016)

Bei solch wunderbarem Wetter konnte auch ich nicht anders...






... und so wurde der neue Hinterreifen gleich mal einem ersten Test unterzogen.
Es ging auf dem Thüringenweg zur höchsten Erhebung in der Umgebung, dem Kötsch (497m), natürlich mit der ein oder anderen Pause ...






Der dort befindliche Carolinenturm in der nachmittäglichen Sonne...






... und ich schaute bei Tee und Süßigkeiten ins Land.







Auch von mir allen hier einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2016)

Gestern bei untergehender Sonne wenigstens ein paar Gipfelfotos gemacht. 
Irgendwie sind die Trails mit dem Fäti so durchgerollert, bei dem gefrorenmen Boden, das man garnet anhalten konnte zum Fotographieren
War die erste Tour meiner Freundin mit ihrem Weihnachtsgeschenk, bzw. überhaupt mit einem Fäti 










G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (31. Dezember 2016)

Bei dem Wetter zog es auch mich raus und hoch auf die höchste Erhebung der Schwäbischen Alb, dem Lemberg auf 1015m Höhe.
Hier der Blick rüber in den Schwarzwald. Am Horizont der Feldberg


Hier mein neues "Baby"

und so gings weiter, mit nem glatten  Durchschlag.
Heute zum ersten Mal mit dem Schwalbe J13 Schlauch unterwegs. Mein erster Fatbikedurchschlag nach 1,5 Jahren. Ein Schelm der böses über Schwalbe denkt☺


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2016)

Ja, absolutes Traumwetter, deswegen heute gleich nommal unterwegs gewesen. 
Gleicher Gipfel, aber ganz andere Tour  Skimäßig ganz schön was los, aber echt lauter Menschen die nur einmal im Jahr "sport" treiben   






















Sogar Lagerfeuerbratwürste am Fichtelsee  ...dummerweise erst nach Schatteneinbruch.











Richtig geniale Wetterbedingungen gestern und heut...Traum.

G.


----------



## rsu (31. Dezember 2016)

Auch von uns von der Jahresabschlusstour einen Guten Rutsch ...und nein, das war nicht der Blitz der Kamera, sondern die Sonne die auf den letzten 50hm des Uetliberg noch durch den Nebel kam  ...und vorgezogenes Feuerwerk, besser kann ein Tag nicht enden...


----------



## Alex0303 (31. Dezember 2016)

Die traditionelle Altjahresausfahrt auf die Gis.... 

"Oben" hui..


 



 

Unten pfui...



 

Nur gut, dass ich oben wohne


----------



## luki:-) (31. Dezember 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk
Orensfels Pfalz [emoji5]


----------



## digi-foto.at (1. Januar 2017)

Genau so muss ein Jahr zu Ende gehen 
_(Vorsicht Bilderflut )_

Heute gegen Mittag bin ich mit einem sehr guten Freund zu einer absolut genialen Tour aufgebrochen.
Schon am Parkplatz in einem kleinen Dorf am Fuße des Böhmerwaldkammes war "weiß" angesagt.





Da ging es auf 645m los und dem Hochstein am Dreisesselberg auf 1340m entgegen..
Ein paar km Anfahrt auf der Straße und schon ging es auf Schnee auf die ersten Forststraßen.





Gottseidank gehen Jäger sehr ungern zu Fuß  so konnten wir die "Jimny"-Spuren super nutzen..
Aja hatte ich schon erwähnt das das Wetter einfach nur traumhaft war.. (-4/5° und blauer Himmel)..





Abseits der Forstautobahn gings dann entlang den gut ausgetrampelten Wanderwegen und wo die Sonne hinkam wars eigentlich super warm.





Wurde halt auch etwas anstrengender, da es auch langsam in den Anstieg zum eigentlichen Berg rauf ging.





Ein Stückchen ging noch recht gut zu pedalieren _(muss echt zugeben das ich als Fatty-Neuling teilweise noch echt erstaunt bin was mit dem Teil alles fahrbar ist..)




_
Naja die letzten 120hm war dann Schiebung angesagt, aber da gehts mir im Sommer auch nicht anders .









Aber der Ausblick oben entschädigt ja ausreichend .. 













Nach einer kurzen Gipfelrast mit Klamottenwechsel kam dann der schönste Teil.. die Abfahrt auf total verschneiten Singeltrack.. Aber wir waren nicht die einzigen die bergab Spaß hatten .





Unten wieder ausgespuckt wurde es Zeit die Lampen zu montieren und die letzten paar km über Wald und Forstwege zum Auto zurück zu rollen..





Wünsche euch allen ein *fates* neues Jahr..

lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Januar 2017)

Danke für die genialen Bilder zum Jahreswechsel, eine nette Abwechslung zum Großstadtgeböllere.

Für Dich und alle hier ein richtig fättes 2017, mit viel Schnee unter den Stollen und geilen Touren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2017)

GESUNDES & ERFOLGREICHES 2017 in die Runde..

....hier kein Biken, kein Großstadtgeböller, sondern Couch und Tee.


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Januar 2017)

Laptop, Couch und Espresso ist bei mir angesagt, leider mit Geböller

Aber das Fätte wartet und ist nicht nachtragend, das hoffe ich zumindest.

Noch ein wenig fleißig sein, wenn ich nicht einschlafe, und dann gegen Abend, es soll schneien, raus zum Nightride...


----------



## voon (1. Januar 2017)

Mmmh, Bikes aufm Kopf. Keine Angst wegen Hydraulikluftblasen?


----------



## digi-foto.at (1. Januar 2017)

Nö...


----------



## murmel04 (1. Januar 2017)

voon schrieb:


> Mmmh, Bikes aufm Kopf. Keine Angst wegen Hydraulikluftblasen?



 Angst vor was, wegen?

Allen ein Gutes Neues Jahr.


----------



## -zor- (1. Januar 2017)

Gesundes und tolles 2017 wünsch ich euch


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Januar 2017)

Auch von mir ein *frohes Neues 2017 
*
Nachtrag von unserer gestrigen Abschiedstour im Jahre 2016 (da nur ein  Fattes unter den 15? Bikern war, nur die besten   Bilder)


----------



## cluso (1. Januar 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 559544 Heute rund um Mömlingen



Gibt es mehr Bilder von dem Rad?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein *frohes Neues 2017
> *
> Nachtrag von unserer gestrigen Abschiedstour im Jahre 2016 (da nur ein  Fattes unter den 15? Bikern war, nur die besten   Bilder)


Immer tolle Bilder!!!!

Frohes 2017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Januar 2017)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein Wunderbares und Gesundes neues Jahr 2017 

Mit Faten Grüßen aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Stevanski (1. Januar 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Genau so muss ein Jahr zu Ende gehen
> _(Vorsicht Bilderflut )_
> 
> Heute gegen Mittag bin ich mit einem sehr guten Freund zu einer absolut genialen Tour aufgebrochen.
> ...



Ja wie geil! 
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Tour im Oktober mit Euch beiden....

Ein tolles neues Jahr wünsche ich Allen hier und viel Spaß beim Touren in 2017!!!


----------



## univega 9 (1. Januar 2017)

Wünsch euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr...


----------



## Fatster (1. Januar 2017)

I wennsch ui au älle a guaz *nuis Johr*, haglad ned na vo uirm Bock wennr ondrwägs send, machad ällawei scheene Bildla fiird Galerie ond bleibad dr Fätbaikerei treu 

Ond wär dees jezzd id v'rschdanda hodd, isch entweder en Badenser  oder kehrt halt zo ra andra Randgruppe 



 ... hmmm, das bringt mich doch jetzt glatt auf ne Idee


----------



## danie-dani (1. Januar 2017)

Auf der Suche nach Schnee...



 

Trotz passender Temperaturen nichts zu sehen vom Schnee...



 

Ordentlich in die Pedale treten bei der Kälte...



 

Beim nächsten Mal versuch ich die Augen offen zu halten... 

EUCH ALLEN EIN GESUNDES NEUES JAHR!!!


----------



## svennox (1. Januar 2017)

..viele tolle Ausflugsbilder ..
vor allem auf der ThreadSeite davor


----------



## Tomwptp (2. Januar 2017)

Moin, ein leider viel zu kurzer Schneespaß im Ruhrgebiet, ehemaliger Standortübungsplatz der Ruhrlandkaserne. Es ist noch zu warm, taut schon wieder. 
Grüße Tom


----------



## Peng999 (2. Januar 2017)

4,8 Zoll Donut


----------



## criscross (2. Januar 2017)

Heute auch im Teuto endlich mal etwas Schnee.
Leider etwas diesig und keine Sonne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan92 (2. Januar 2017)

Auch im Thüringer Flachland gab es seit langer Zeit mal wieder etwas Schnee


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. Januar 2017)

Endlich kam das Puder runter! 
Direkt das Pferd....ähh....Fatty gesattelt und die Kinder mit angetrieben.


----------



## Riffer (3. Januar 2017)

So, nun ist es auch gelungen, die Winterfotos der Neujahrstour und Silvestertour in den Wiener Hausbergen (südliches Niederösterreich)online zu bringen. Tief verschneit, sehr lockerer Schnee...

Hinauf mit Blick




Ab in den Trail




Sonnenschein, Glück allein




Monströs...




Und als Abschluss verschneite Serpentinen!


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2017)

Messer-Harry und Gamaschen-Paule auf dem verschneiten Rodalbener Felsenwanderweg





Poser-Harry 





Meins! Meins! Meins!





Zwischen Bild 1 und 3 lagen 20 km feinster, schneebedeckter  Trailgenuss vom Allergenialsten.
Eine verspätete Abfahrt und ca. 450  Hübe mit einer unterdimensionierten Luftpumpe verhinderten in Verbindung mit meinen Oberschenkelkrämpfen, dass wir auch die zweite Hälfte des FWW fahren konnten 

Von Messer-Poser-Harry  könnten noch einige Fahr- und Schiebebilder kommen 

Saugeil wars ... Wiederholung sicher!


----------



## Riffer (3. Januar 2017)

Pumpst du mit dem Oberschenkel? 



Ich kenne die Oberschenkelkrämpfe von früher, das ist scheußlich. Zum Glück hattet ihr davor aber eine schöne Tour!


----------



## murmel04 (3. Januar 2017)

Rodalbener Felsenwanderweg ist aber auch so schon ein strammes Programm (zumindest für mich) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (3. Januar 2017)

Noch etwas mager, aber es wird .


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Januar 2017)

Heute war ich auch mal wieder Fat unterwegs 




 




Aber nur mit Faten Schneeschuhen 




 



Ich musste mich ja noch von der gestrigen Trailtour mit dem Semifaten Erholen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2017)

Sieht aber eher nach fätten Füßen aus 

G.


----------



## duke209 (3. Januar 2017)

achja...














......zu schön war´s 15/16....aber geht nun ja wieder los 

Silvester:


----------



## dukestah (3. Januar 2017)

ich wollte schon glatt mein bike einpacken und losfahren, da seh ich das letzte, schneefreie bild


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Januar 2017)

dukestah schrieb:


> ich wollte schon glatt mein bike einpacken und losfahren, da seh ich das letzte, schneefreie bild



Genau mein Gedanke..., es kommt einfach nix runter, ausser Regen


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Januar 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute war ich auch mal wieder Fat unterwegs
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 560759 Anhang anzeigen 560760
> ...


I m thirsty


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Januar 2017)

Ich kann über Schneemangel nicht klagen 

Heute ging es wieder durch den Naturpark Erzgebirge-Vogtland :





Über Brücken :





Und Bäche:





An den verschneiten Vogtlandsee :





Grüße und allen noch ein gesundes neues Jahr 
Franky​


----------



## bikebecker (3. Januar 2017)

Wir waren am Wochenende auch mit tollen Leuten unterwegs.


 


Schön war es, und dann das.



Finde den Fehler. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Messerharry (3. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Messerharry und Gamaschen-Paule auf dem verschneiten Rodalbener Felsenwanderweg
> 
> Meins! Meins! Meins!
> 
> ...



Sowas zum Beispiel 

 Das Mercedes Pannenset hat versagt...geht halt nix über nen Schlauch! 






am Kuhfelsen






 Hexenwald


 



 ...und zum Schluß unter der Straße durch

 

Fww im Schnee ist nochmal komplett anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Wir waren am Wochenende auch mit tollen Leuten unterwegs.Anhang anzeigen 560830 Anhang anzeigen 560829
> Schön war es, und dann das.
> Anhang anzeigen 560831
> Finde den Fehler.
> ...



Wie hast Du das denn geschafft?


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Wir waren am Wochenende auch mit tollen Leuten unterwegs.Anhang anzeigen 560830 Anhang anzeigen 560829
> Schön war es, und dann das.
> Anhang anzeigen 560831
> Finde den Fehler.
> ...



Seit wann hat Pinky denn Blacky's?


----------



## bikebecker (3. Januar 2017)

@Bioantrieb einfach die Schrauben und ein stück vom Kettenblatt ab getreten, bin wohl als Kind in den Kessel mit Zaubertrank gefallen

@Fatster , @Pinkiwinki  fährt immer noch Pink, ( sie kann sich noch nicht davon trennen ) sie war aber leider nicht mit dabei.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Januar 2017)

@bikebecker so einen Druck muss ich auch mal aufs Pedal bringen, vielleicht lass ich das mit dem Krafttraining und probiere auch mal den Zaubertrank, genug Mistelzweige hängen ja in den Bäumen.


----------



## Udu (3. Januar 2017)

Auf der Alb.
Komischerweise hatte es oben weniger Schnee als unten


----------



## Riffer (4. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> @Bioantrieb einfach die Schrauben und ein stück vom Kettenblatt ab getreten, bin wohl als Kind in den Kessel mit Zaubertrank gefallen
> 
> @Fatster , @Pinkiwinki  fährt immer noch Pink, ( sie kann sich noch nicht davon trennen ) sie war aber leider nicht mit dabei.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Wollte gerade schreiben: So langweilig war es meinem kleinen KB noch nie, dass es so herumgehangen ist - muss am Tourprofil liegen... 

Also wirklich mächtig, der Antritt!  Wenn die Kraft reicht, könntest du den Umwerfer auch kübeln. Allerdings sagt das einer, der am Fatbike oft 22 zu 40 braucht...


----------



## hw_doc (4. Januar 2017)

Keine Alb in Sicht:


----------



## Staanemer (4. Januar 2017)




----------



## Riffer (4. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Keine Alb in Sicht:
> Anhang anzeigen 561053



...ist also ein Alb-Traum geblieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (4. Januar 2017)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich kann über Schneemangel nicht klagen
> 
> Heute ging es wieder durch den Naturpark Erzgebirge-Vogtland :
> 
> ...


..vor allem kommt bei dem Schnee auch dein salsa scheeee rüber


----------



## Turbo1 (4. Januar 2017)

Erste Ausfahrt 2017 bei Schnee.


----------



## hw_doc (4. Januar 2017)

Riffer schrieb:


> ...ist also ein Alb-Traum geblieben...



Bin zwar gesundheitlich ziemlich angeschlagen, aber noch halluziniere ich nicht.  B)


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2017)

Oh man, ganz schön bunt, bei mir ist alles grau in grau. Beim überprüfen was überhaupt geht, nach den ganzen Schneestürmen, mal auf den Hausberg rauf und heimwärts, bei Dunkelheit, glatt in den nächsten Schneesturm gekommen 






G.


----------



## hw_doc (4. Januar 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh man, ganz schön bunt, bei mir ist alles grau in grau. Beim überprüfen was überhaupt geht, nach den ganzen Schneestürmen, mal auf den Hausberg rauf und heimwärts, bei Dunkelheit, glatt in den nächsten Schneesturm gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann reich ich schnell noch mal was zum Aufwärmen nach:


----------



## duke209 (4. Januar 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh man, ganz schön bunt, bei mir ist alles grau in grau. Beim überprüfen was überhaupt geht, nach den ganzen Schneestürmen, mal auf den Hausberg rauf und heimwärts, bei Dunkelheit, glatt in den nächsten Schneesturm gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....ein E läuft doch aber auch im Schneesturm.....von fast allein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> ....ein E läuft doch aber auch im Schneesturm.....von fast allein oder?



Net wenn der Akku leer ist  Hatte nach der Arbeit keine Zeit mehr zum Laden, drum war er nach der Hälfte der Strecke leer 

G.


----------



## F7 Uli (5. Januar 2017)

Der Schnee kann auch in Berlin fallen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Januar 2017)

Dieser Moment, wenn du im Tiefschnee vom Fatbike absteigst und einbrichst 





Dieser Nacht kam endlich mal etwas mehr runter!


----------



## voon (5. Januar 2017)

@Fatster 

Wasn das fuer ein umgelaendertes Octagon? Ne Quelle?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich hab es auch endlich geschafft Schnee unter die Stollen zu bekommen 









Erste Spuren gelegt 




So sieht die Sache auf dem Rückweg aus:





Sch(n)ee, wenn auch _leicht_ anstrengend wars!!!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Overnighter mit Schnee .....


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Januar 2017)

So 30km ausgiebig das Fatty ausgeführt, ich bin total zerstört!
Hatte vergessen wie extrem das einem die Beine leer saugt im Schnee!

Egal....Fatbiken = Spaßbiken !!!

Und kaum war das Licht besser macht auch die Handyknipse wieder akzeptable Bilder


----------



## Nordender (5. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann reich ich schnell noch mal was zum Aufwärmen nach:
> Anhang anzeigen 561285



Da macht doch jemand Urlaub in Cala Millor!?


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. Januar 2017)

Phuu.. bei uns ist derzeit fast schon etwas zu viel von dem weißen Zeuch..
Ist ja schon echt schön, aber 30-40cm feines Pulver macht die Sache in der Ebene schon mörderisch, und _(für mich)_ bergauf unmöglich ..
So habe ich meinen ersten Plan "schnell" mal meine Hausrunde zu fahren nach den ersten paar km gleich wieder verworfen.

Wenns bei mir "herunten" auf etwas über 500m schon so ausschaut wirds wohl auf gut 850m nicht leichter.. auch wenn das Bergab richtig Spaß machen würde.









Und auf salznasser Straße rauf fahren is auch nicht mein Ding..
Also lieber mal um den Badesee rum, und nach ein paar wenigen km trotzdem gut bedient wieder heim 













cu
Kurt


----------



## bikebecker (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Heute im Taunus unterwegs.



 

 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## svennox (5. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich hab es auch endlich geschafft Schnee unter die Stollen zu bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..in schwarz bzw. in STEALTHoptic siehts FAAAAT AUS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (5. Januar 2017)

Mit dem Fatbike auf verschneiten, unberührten Wegen ins Büro - das hat was.



 

Und abends ging es dann wieder zurück - den Berg hinauf, ganz gemächlich, einfach klasse.


----------



## gruenspecht (5. Januar 2017)

Nach langen drei Wochen kranheitsbedingter Zwangspause endlich wieder Wednesday


----------



## shibby68 (6. Januar 2017)

mittwoch ist einfach das coolste, sogar am freitag


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Januar 2017)

Sooo, jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal ein richtiges Schneebild, gestern Abend einen Super-Frost-Nightride gemacht, war bestimmt minus 8 Grad oben am Gipfel, wir haben insgesamt 3 iPhones aus dem Rucksack gezogen, weil 2 davon nacheinander beim Rausziehen den Kälteschock bekommen haben und sich blitzartig von 30% auf 0% Akku verabschiedet haben... Das dritte iPhone hatte zwar ein gesprungenes Display (nein, nicht von der Kälte), war aber in der Lage, ein Bild zu machen...

Ist mal wieder ein tolles Gefühl, im richtigen Schnee unterwegs zu sein, das Knirschen unter den Reifen, herrlich! Vor allem, wenn es unter Null Grad ist und die Pampe nicht schon wieder am schmelzen...





Die Maxxis fühlen sich auch im Schnee pudelwohl, sowohl beim Up- als auch beim Downhill... Die beiden schmalbereiften Mitfahrer sind bergab nur hinterher geeiert mit ihren Enduros


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2017)

Ich hab heute harte Konkurrenz 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2017)

Also gleiche Temperaturen wie bei uns gestern  
Nach der E-Bikeüberprüfung, wo man fahren kann...man will sich ja nicht den Zorn der besseren Hälfte zulegen, gestern wieder normal am Hausberg gewesen 

Heute dann das Gleiche mit Schlitten 






G.


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute harte Konkurrenz
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Schredder-Pic unbedingt sein muß, aber da hat halt jeder ne andere Meinung, meinen Stern hast Du.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Schredder-Pic unbedingt sein muß, aber da hat halt jeder ne andere Meinung, meinen Stern hast Du.


Dito


----------



## duke209 (6. Januar 2017)

@Fibbs79  - das erste Bild gefällt sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> @Fibbs79  - das erste Bild gefällt sehr!



Dankeschön

Das Bild wurde mit einem Sepia-Filter bearbeitet. Der Filter an sich gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Wird 2017 öfter zum Einsatz kommen  Ich hoffe es gefällt?!?! 

Gleiche Stelle noch einmal:


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Januar 2017)

Ja, sehr schön, gerne mehr davon.


----------



## duke209 (6. Januar 2017)

Ich mag den "Filter", ändere oft auch aufgenommene Bilder in diese Richtung.
Will auch Schnee


----------



## bikebecker (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Heute nochmal im Taunus, das gute Wetter nutzen.





 
Heute war es besser zu fahren, der Schnee ist schon platt getreten. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute im Taunus unterwegs.
> Anhang anzeigen 561538 Anhang anzeigen 561539 Anhang anzeigen 561540
> 
> Gruß bikebecker


Mit blutet das Herz. Könnte das fast hinspucken..., bin aber mal wieder krank.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Januar 2017)

Leider kein Schnee bei uns,nur *eiskalt*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Januar 2017)

@taunusteufel78  das ist hart, drücke Dir die Daumen das Du schnell wieder fit wirst.

Vielleicht ein kleiner Trost, der Winter ist ja gerade erst gestartet.


----------



## Alex0303 (6. Januar 2017)

bei mir sehr viel Schnee und -14° 
Morgen wirds noch kälter...
Am Sonntag sollte es zumindest sonnig werden.. 
Dann trau ich mich auch wieder aufs Bike


----------



## F7 Uli (6. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 561854 Leider kein Schnee bei uns,nur *eiskalt*!


Gute Reifenwahl   Dieter


----------



## bikebecker (6. Januar 2017)

@taunusteufel78 Gute Besserung, letztes Jahr hatten wir doch Schnee bis Ende März.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## sigma7 (6. Januar 2017)

CC Reifen (3.8") sind bei tiefem Pulverschnee zu schmal; bin bei der heutigen Runde auf präparierte Wege gewechselt...


----------



## Udu (6. Januar 2017)

Die Schneedecke wächst


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78 Gute Besserung, letztes Jahr hatten wir doch Schnee bis Ende März.
> Gruß bikebecker


Danke! 
Ja, stimmt..  
Obwohl ich nach dem Skiurlaub geistig mit Schnee abgeschlossen habe...


----------



## Rommos (6. Januar 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> CC Reifen (3.8") sind bei tiefem Pulverschnee zu schmal; bin bei der heutigen Runde auf präparierte Wege gewechselt...



Bene-wand


----------



## klausklein (6. Januar 2017)

Es geht auch ohne Schnee.


----------



## Kloses (6. Januar 2017)

Endlich Schnee 



 

 
*
Da durften die neuen fetten Minions auch mal raus!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 561854 Leider kein Schnee bei uns,nur *eiskalt*!


sage mal, trägst du dein Rad öfters  wohin, ist immer so sauber


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Januar 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> sage mal, trägst du dein Rad öfters  wohin, ist immer so sauber


Ich trage es ständig,hilft beim Muskelaufbau am Oberkörper!
Solltest du auch mal probieren


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Januar 2017)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Januar 2017)

Heute mal wieder seit Ewigkeiten am Feldberg gewesen (der im Taunus), inspiriert von den Bildern von @bikebecker. Unten vom Königsteiner Freibad hochgekurbelt, ein reiner Genuss! Der wurzelige Uphill-Trail ist durch den Schnee etwas eingeebnet, der Untergrund meist festgetrampelt... Das Echo mit den Trispokes/Maxxis-Reifen ist eine Wucht im Schnee, die Downhills machen einen Heidenspaß! Es fehlt fast die Herausforderung, sodass ich ab und zu in den seitlichen Tiefschnee abgebogen bin... Unglaublich!! Mein Kumpel, der mit dem Enduro mitgefahren ist, plant schon die Anschaffung eines Dudes


----------



## bikebecker (7. Januar 2017)

@Der Kokopelli (tolles Rad) wir waren auf der Rückseite vom Feldberg unterwegs.



Das Wetter war aber nicht so toll, Eiswind und Schnee.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## fatbikepeg (7. Januar 2017)

Ausritt an Silvester - Umkreisung des Lehnitzsees bei Oranienburg:





... und ein frisches Bild von heute (Sa 07.01.) - Rehberge - erste schüchterne Schneeflocken in Berlin - im Hintergrund der zugefrorene Plötzensee, der bereits mit einer zarten Schneedecke bedeckt ist


----------



## madone (7. Januar 2017)

Endlich Schnee ... aber -15 Grad C


----------



## Familybikers (7. Januar 2017)

Heute bei perfekten Bedienungen von Hintersten auf die Schwarzenberghütte mit meiner Frau geradelt 
Perfect Day


----------



## Dr.Struggle (7. Januar 2017)

Beste Verhältnisse momentan auch im bayrischen Wald!
Über hartgewalzte Skatingpisten bergauf wie auf der Teerstraße...









Bergab über handtuchbreite Trails....









Das Fahrverhalten mit dem niedrigen Schwerpunkt ist dermaßen genial,man bekommt das Grinsen trotz -14Grad nicht aus dem Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (7. Januar 2017)

Mim ebike auf der Loipe zum Hirschenstein? Gewagt. Hast Glück gehabt, dass dich kein grimmiger Bayerwäldler vom Radl geholt hat. Oder sind die mittlerweile so tolerant?


----------



## svennox (7. Januar 2017)

Kloses schrieb:


> Endlich Schnee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..dein 1. Foto is besonders schön


----------



## Dr.Struggle (7. Januar 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Mim ebike auf der Loipe zum Hirschenstein? Gewagt. Hast Glück gehabt, dass dich kein grimmiger Bayerwäldler vom Radl geholt hat. Oder sind die mittlerweile so tolerant?


3x hab ich von hinten jemand angesprochen ob er mich vorbei lässt und 3x kam eine freundliche Antwort davon entwickelte sich 2x ein 5min. Gespräch 
Wo bitte soll da ein Problem sein und wieso sollen wir Bayerwäldler grimmig sein!? Ich skate da selbst seit ich 15 bin und bin auch zig Rennen mitgelaufen.Da fahren außer mir auch viele andere mit dem Bike rauf und das funktioniert völlig problemlos und niemand fühlt sich irgendwie bedrängt o.ä. wie das hier in dem Forum scheinbar immer gleich der Fall ist.Mann,Mann.....
Ist hier übrigens generell so,Probleme mit Wanderern gibts praktisch nicht und das war auch damals schon so als wir noch alle mit Fullface runtergefahren sind.Gegenseitige Rücksicht und Respekt siegt hier noch über irgendwelche Vorurteile!


----------



## danie-dani (7. Januar 2017)

Mich hat es heut auch nach draußen gezogen...



 

Trail an der Steinwand...



 

Spuren im Schnee...



 

Kurzes Päuschen...



 



 

Blick zum Stellberg...



 

Leider alles ohne Sonne heute, Schade...

Schön war es trotzdem


----------



## Hinouf (7. Januar 2017)

@Dr.Struggle Ich sage ja nicht, dass alle Bayerwälder grimmig sind. Aber der ein oder andere Alteingesessene wird schon noch rumgeistern, oder?
Wenn du selber skatest solltest du aber auch nachvollziehen können, dass ein Ebike auf der Loipe schon als grenzwertig angesehen werden könnte .


----------



## Dr.Struggle (7. Januar 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass alle Bayerwälder grimmig sind. Aber der ein oder andere Alteingesessene wird schon noch rumgeistern, oder?
> Wenn du selber skatest solltest du aber auch nachvollziehen können, dass ein Ebike auf der Loipe schon als grenzwertig angesehen werden könnte .


Ja hier geistern viele rum,alles normale und sympathische Menschen,wenns nach mir ginge wäre die ganze Welt so 
Du weißt was eine Skatingloipe ist? Da sind übrigens bei uns auch Wanderer erlaubt! Was mir früher und auch heute noch stinkt ist wenn Wanderer durch die klassische Loipe latschen....
Ob ich da mit dem Levo oder mit dem Farley hochfahre ist völlig furzpiepegal,die meisten bemerken garnicht das ein Levo ein Ebike ist.Jedes schmalbereifte Bike würde da auch tiefer einsinken als ein Fatbike,also noch grenzwertiger
Weiß ja nicht wie du das machst,aber wie man in den Wald ruft....  Und aus dem Grund reden wir hier auch mit den Waldbesitzern und weißt du was das Beste ist: die räumen uns sogar Bäume/Äste nach Stürmen aus unseren Trails (die wir hier bauen dürfen)  Natürlich gibts auch "grimmigere" Leute,sind hier aber defintiv die Ausnahme.
So und jetzt wieder Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (7. Januar 2017)

Bei der Kälte trauen sich die Fatties auch bei Tag aus dem Wald.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2017)

cluso schrieb:


> Bei der Kälte trauen sich die Fatties auch bei Tag aus dem Wald.


Wie jetzt..., du fährst jetzt auch ein Beargrease??   Dürfte ein L sein!?


----------



## cluso (7. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt..., du fährst jetzt auch ein Beargrease??   Dürfte ein L sein!?



Ja, seit ein paar Monaten...

...das On-One war/ist sehr gut, aber das Beargrease taugt mir besser...

...jetzt habe ich halt immer ein harter Kampf zwischem dem 29er und dem Fat...welches draus darf.

Grüße


----------



## Hinouf (7. Januar 2017)

@Dr.Struggle Nur noch ein Nachtrag, nicht das einige Leute das falsch verstehen. Bei uns sind auf der Skatingloipe keine Wanderer erlaubt. Ich denke ihr seid da eher die Ausnahme. Es ist nämlich auch richtig nervig, wenn diese Loipe zertrampelt wird. Die Abdrücke, welche das Fatl macht sehe ich übrigens auch nicht als problematisch an.
Ich seh schon, der Bayerwald entwickelt sich zum gelobten Land .
Von mir auch ein Bild


----------



## 6ix-pack (7. Januar 2017)

Schönster Abend der Woche! Nachts raus in den Schnee!






Das Sauerland ist wunderbar!
[emoji12]


----------



## Alex0303 (7. Januar 2017)

Erste Ausfahrt auf den Sternstein 2017:
Der Blick der Skifahrer war genial, wie ich denen auf der Piste entgegengekommen bin.
Teilweise -15°, Schnee, Schnee, Schnee,
Und 1000hm... boa ich bin heut fix und fertig...













Geile Aussicht








Fertig, aber glücklich. 






 




Der Downhill links vom gelben Schild ist normalerweise ziemlich lässig..
Heute leider nur rutschig.
Tiefer Pulverschnee ist nicht optimal...


----------



## cluso (7. Januar 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Der Blick der Skifahrer war genial, wie ich denen auf der Piste entgegengekommen bin.



Ha ha genau...bin auch an einem Pärchen vorbei die sehr dick eingepackt an nem Parkplatz ausgestiegen sind.
Sie hat mich angeschaut als wenn ich der Leibhaftige wäre. 

Grüße


----------



## LockeTirol (8. Januar 2017)

Ich war gestern im Karwendel unterwegs. Mit minus 13° recht frostig


----------



## LockeTirol (8. Januar 2017)

nix


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Januar 2017)

@Alex0303 und @LockeTirol so sehen glückliche Fatbiker aus, ein fattes Grinsen im Gesicht,   schöne Bilder von Euch, Danke dafür.

Und natürlich gerne mehr davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (8. Januar 2017)

bissl mehr schnee wäre schön gewesen aber besser als nix


----------



## docrobin (8. Januar 2017)

Die Sonne hat sich heute nicht bei uns blicken lassen, aber es hat kräftig geschneit und die Hometrails waren in bestem Fatbike-Zustand.










Und diesmal hat auch kein Wanderer gefragt, wozu die breiten Reifen gut sind.


----------



## bikebecker (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Bei uns heute bedeckt mit leichtem Schneefall.



@Fatster und hier noch ein Bild extra für dich. 



 
Die Reifen fahren im Schnee erstaunlich gut. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## klausklein (8. Januar 2017)




----------



## Berganbeter (8. Januar 2017)

Heute first Time in the white Pracht:mein Dickerchen seiner waren Bestimmung zugeführt:einfach geil!
Des mocht jo no mehr freud ois im trockanan!Und Käffchen ist natürlich Pflicht.


----------



## digi-foto.at (8. Januar 2017)

Das gute derzeit ist das man einfach nur stehen bleiben und absteigen muss.. Das Bike steht von alleine.. 





Da ich bei mir rum derzeit nicht so recht wo hoch komme hab ich heute den 2'ten See direkt vor meine Haustüre umkreist.
Ein sehr langgezogener Stausee für ein Kraftwerk.
Der wird hier sehr gerne als Walking- und Wanderstrecke benutzt, so war sogar ein ca. 30cm breiter Streifen "gespurt" für mich 





An dessen Ende gehts kurz auf der Straße über die Staumauer, und dann mit leichtem auf und ab auf der anderen Seite bis zur Hälfte des See's wieder zurück .





In der Mitte des See's angekommen geht es über einen schmalen Steg wieder auf die andere Seite rüber, aber erst mal den Gegenverkehr passieren lassen .





Gar nicht so leicht da drüber, wenn der Steg nur ein paar cm breiter als der Lenker ist und man auf dem festgetrampelten Pfad in der Mitte des Stegs immer seitlich abrutscht .





Trotzdem rüber gekommen .





Dann auf noch die 2te Hälfte des See's auf dem gleichen Weg zurück wie vorher gekommen..

lg
Kurt


----------



## testvehicle (8. Januar 2017)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 562750 Anhang anzeigen 562751 Anhang anzeigen 562752 Anhang anzeigen 562753 Heute first Time in the white Pracht:mein Dickerchen seiner waren Bestimmung zugeführt:einfach geil!
> Des mocht jo no mehr freud ois im trockanan!Und Käffchen ist natürlich Pflicht.


genau mein Ding !!!


----------



## Rennofen (8. Januar 2017)

Die letzten zwei Tage Im Schnee genutzt um etwas Fatbike und Hund aus zu führen...




Elaine im Schnee 01-2017 by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




Elaine im Schnee 01-2017 by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




Elaine im Schnee 01-2017 by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




Elaine im Schnee 01-2017 by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




Ohne Titel by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Januar 2017)

wird ja sehr schnell dunkel, also hab ich mich mal zu einem vorabendlichen Nightride auf gemacht....













aber alleine ist das doch schon ganz schön dunkel, n paar Lampen und Leute mehr wären sicher lustiger gewesen.
Gruss Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Januar 2017)

tolle Bilder, hast Du da das Stativ mitgeschleppt?


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Januar 2017)

ja leider


----------



## Familybikers (8. Januar 2017)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> wird ja sehr schnell dunkel, also hab ich mich mal zu einem vorabendlichen Nightride auf gemacht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hammer Bilder


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Januar 2017)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ja leider


hat sich aber gelohnt finde ich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2017)

Hammer Bilder auf der Seite!


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (8. Januar 2017)

Auch die Dresdner Heide... und Pugy  zeigen sich von Ihrer schönsten Seite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (8. Januar 2017)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> wird ja sehr schnell dunkel, also hab ich mich mal zu einem vorabendlichen Nightride auf gemacht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn da kein Foto des Tages dabei ist fress ich meinen Chinasattel !


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (8. Januar 2017)

Mit den Top Fotos kann die Handyknipse zwar nicht mithalten aber Spaß machts trotzdem.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2017)

Ich war mal wieder Nachts in meiner alten  Heimat unterwegs:

















Viele Fatbiker stehen heute zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages   -> jetzt nur noch eins
Das von @wtb_rider fehlt jetzt 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## nitrofoska (9. Januar 2017)

So geile Fotos . 

Da musste ich sogar bei -20 Grad hier eine Runde mit dem dicken Buben drehen  





















Gruß euer Nitro aus dem Fichtelgebirge


----------



## metbirne77 (9. Januar 2017)

Geile Foto`s!!! Der Winter ist eben doch die fatteste Zeit... Hier ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende vom Rennsteig und rund um Eisenach:



 

 

 

 

 

Hoffentlich wird es noch etwas weisser!

Viele Grüße


----------



## mtbhb (9. Januar 2017)

Im Norden haben wir ja leider keinen Schnee, aber auch eine nette Gegend.


----------



## crossy-pietro (9. Januar 2017)

Dem Sonnenuntergang hinterher:


----------



## BigJohn (9. Januar 2017)

docrobin schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 562673


In dieser Haltung würde ich meine Freundin echt gerne mal sehen. Und das meine ich gänzlich unzweideutig


----------



## mattimarcel (9. Januar 2017)

Endlich mal die Colossus im Schnee gefahren! 
Einfach geiles Fat-Bike feeling!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. Januar 2017)

Geiles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2017)

Im Tal schmilzt das weiße Zeugs schon wieder


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2017)

Im Steinwald gestern beste Wintersportbedingungen  ...mit dem besten Wintersportgerät, dem Fäti 






G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2017)

Komme eben von einer Erkundungstour vom Ochsenkopf zurück. Oko in besten Zustand, auf beiden Seiten. Alle Abfahrten ein Traum...falls wer in der Gegend ist, dann jetzt zuschlagen beim Befahren...in 2 Tagen ist wieder Schneesturm hier und die Karten werden neu gemischt  






G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Januar 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Wenn da kein Foto des Tages dabei ist fress ich meinen Chinasattel !


An Guadn


----------



## Stefan92 (9. Januar 2017)

Ein Paar Bilder von Sonntag, das Wetter war ziemlich bescheiden, aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht:







Zugeschneiter Stausee:


----------



## gruenspecht (9. Januar 2017)

Mit bescheidenem Wetter kann ich auch dienen.
Egal. 
Wednesday


----------



## Onkel_Bob (9. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> In dieser Haltung würde ich meine Freundin echt gerne mal sehen. Und das meine ich gänzlich unzweideutig



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/dsc04914-jpg.562673/

Ihr solltet sie mal sehen, wenn sie *wirklich* steile Sachen runterfährt ...


----------



## klausklein (9. Januar 2017)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Januar 2017)

ich hab immer Probleme, mich zwischen all den Schneebildern auf die Sommerbilder von @klausklein umzukalibrieren LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (9. Januar 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 563231 Anhang anzeigen 563232 Anhang anzeigen 563233 Anhang anzeigen 563234



Kanaren - Gran Canaria?


----------



## Wilbi69 (10. Januar 2017)

Kurz vor dem Schnee...der Sheriff legt zur Zeit wieder Zeug auf die Traileingänge..dann muss man halt drüber


Dann..endlich der Schnee..in Schaffhausen den Randen hoch..puh..und wieder runter..Keine spektakulären Bilder..aber mega viel Spass gehabt..und den schweizer Importeuer von Felt getroffen...auf nem dd.ddas Grinsen war festgefroren


----------



## metbirne77 (10. Januar 2017)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Mit bescheidenem Wetter kann ich auch dienen.
> Egal.
> Wednesday



Hallo Grünspecht!

Sag nicht bescheidenes Wetter, Schnee ist das Beste  für´s Dicke...
Ist Dein 2.Bild an der Luisengrotte aufgenommen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## gruenspecht (10. Januar 2017)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Hallo Grünspecht!
> 
> Sag nicht bescheidenes Wetter, Schnee ist das Beste  für´s Dicke...
> Ist Dein 2.Bild an der Luisengrotte aufgenommen?
> ...




Über den Schnee freue ich mich auch, aber ein wenig mehr Licht und Sonne wären nicht schlecht 
Das ist der kleine Wasserfall in der Ludwigsklamm.


----------



## froride (10. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kanaren - Gran Canaria?



Ich würde La Palma tippen.


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2017)

der vermutlich letzte gute Fettbeik Schnee im Odenwald



Leider 2h zu spät losgezogen. Oben war's noch gut, aber unten schon zu warm, eklige Tauschneepampe und am Ende sogar Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Januar 2017)

Du hättest bei uns fahren müssen. Eben mal kurz angetestet - FAT 

.... ich mach dann mal nen Nightride


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... ich mach dann mal nen Nightride



Ich auch sobald die bessere Hälfte da ist, aber schön wird das nimmer . Die Tauerei ging sauschnell, innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden von genial bis gruselig. Losgefahren bei leichten Minusgraden und wunderschönem flockig lockerem Schneefall , zurück gekommen von Kopf bis Fuß mit brauner Salzmatschpampe bedeckt bei 0° und Regen . Wenigstens hab ich noch die zwei letzten schönen Stunden eingesammelt und ein paar First Lines in den frischen Schnee gezogen, das war's wert...


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Du hättest bei uns fahren müssen. Eben mal kurz angetestet - FAT
> 
> .... ich mach dann mal nen Nightride



Viel Spaß und Bilder sind dann natürlich Pflicht.


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Januar 2017)

@scylla was ist das Grüne am Oberrohr?


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2017)

Antirutschmatte für den Lampenakku
(oder anders gesagt, einfach ein aufgeschnittener alter Latexschlauch und ein paar Kabelbinder)


----------



## zoomer (10. Januar 2017)

ge-tape-ter Oberrohrbruch ?

(edit : zu langsam ...)


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2017)

müsste man das nicht eher eingipsen?


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Januar 2017)

Danke, man (Frau) lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Eben mal kurz angetestet - FAT



.... und schon braucht meine Frau auch ein Fatbike


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2017)

In die Gabel vom Kleinen würd aber auch noch einiges mehr reinpassen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (10. Januar 2017)

Ob da noch ein Stöckchen zum schienen drin steckt konnte man ja nicht erkennen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... und schon braucht meine Frau auch ein Fatbike


Erzähl!


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Januar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Erzähl!



Zitat meiner Allerliebsten  @Anschie84 _Fährt sich viel besser als man laufen kann..._


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Januar 2017)

Schei$$e war des Sch(n)ee 













Nach 12km war ich platt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Leider 2h zu spät losgezogen. Oben war's noch gut, aber unten schon zu warm, eklige Tauschneepampe und am Ende sogar Regen.



Das hab ich heute besser gemacht. Morgens um 7:15 kommt ne Whatsapp... "Jemand Lust und Zeit auf ne Schneetour?" Draußen rieselt die weiße Pracht schon eine ganze Weile herab und hat schon eine ansehnliche Decke produziert. Die Eltern-Bushotline-Whatsapp-Gruppe ist schon in heller Aufregung, ob der Schulbus wohl kommt... Draußen kratzen die Schneeschippen über die Gehwege und die Eiskratzer über die Scheiben. Kurz, heute Morgen ist so richtig Winter... und da werden erwachsene Männer zu großen Jungs... Ich denke: eigentlich muss ich arbeiten, aber YES, dehnste mal die Mittagspause etwas aus. Der Kumpel schreibt: "Nicht so spät, damit wir noch was vom Schnee haben". Er ist eigentlich kein Fatbiker, hat sich halt ein günstiges Specialized gekauft, um mit seinem Fatbike-Sohn stilgerecht fahren zu können, aber sein Herz hängt eher am Enduro und am Bergabheizen... Aber heute ist er mit ganzem Herzen dickbereift... OK, 11:00 Uhr. lass uns loslegen...

Und was dann kam, war die wahrscheinlich beste Mittagspause, die mir 2017 passieren wird... Zweieinhalb Stunden Winterwunderland vom Feinsten, Uphill, Downhill, schnell, steil, technisch, wild, fantastisch. Zuerst auf die hohe Wurzel rauf, dann runter, rüber zum Schläferskopf, dann die Downhillstrecke runter... Eigentlich eine Standardstrecke, aber heute so komplett anders... Seht selbst...

Beim Anstieg durfte jeder mal ne "first line" in den traumhaften Untergrund ziehen:








Schön, aber anstrengend, so fing mein Kumpel an, meine 4.8er Spur auszubeuten:



Passiert nicht oft, dass ich in der Mittagspause Fatbikebesuch bekomme...




Dann oben auf der hohen Wurzel:




anmutige Dickbereifte in anmutiger Umgebung:







Downhill von der Wurzel, schnell und spannend, man weiß nie was sich unter dem Schnee gemeines verbirgt...













Dann oben am Einstieg der Downhillstrecke, die wirklich komplett von einer dicken jungfräulichen Schneedecke überzogen war:




Los geht´s!













Hach! War das schööööön!


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Januar 2017)

NEID, ich will auch...

Geniale Bilder *Fibbs79  und Kokopelli *genauso!


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schei$$e war des Sch(n)ee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr habt ja eine richtige Ladung abbekommen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Januar 2017)

@Der Kokopelli ist bei euch noch ein Job frei ? Ich hätte auch gerne mal 2,5h MP um biken zu gehen


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Januar 2017)

Yes we can


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Januar 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli ist bei euch noch ein Job frei ? Ich hätte auch gerne mal 2,5h MP um biken zu gehen


Die Arbeit muss ich ja trotzdem machen, hab halt morgens ein bissl mehr Gas gegeben und abends etwas länger gemacht. Aber die Möglichkeit zu haben, ist schon klasse, kann ich aber auch nicht allzu oft machen


----------



## klausklein (10. Januar 2017)

froride schrieb:


> Ich würde La Palma tippen.


Richtig LaPalma das Fatbike Paradies.


----------



## rsu (11. Januar 2017)

Nach 13 Stunden um 20h aus der Arbeit gekommen. Etwas frustriert dass mir ein traumhafter Fatbike-Morgen entgangen ist. Dann die Bilder hier gesehen und draussen noch alles schön weiss. Um 23h hat es mich dann doch noch gepackt und bin auf den Hausberg geradelt. Nach der letzten Bahn gegen Mitternacht waren auch die letzten Rodler verschwunden, ungewohnte Ruhe....



 

Dann ab auf den Trail. First Tracks gab es keine mehr aber viele Spuren auch nicht. Ein Fatbiker muss kurz vor mir auch noch abgefahren sein...



 

Traum Bedingungen bevor das Tauwetter einsetzen soll  Hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Januar 2017)

@rsu  schön das alle Fatbiker irgendwie einen an der Waffel haben, super Bilder. 

*(Nie Träumen-einfach MACHEN)*


----------



## froride (11. Januar 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Richtig LaPalma das Fatbike Paradies.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 563566 Anhang anzeigen 563567 Anhang anzeigen 563568



Kenne doch meine Insel.


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. Januar 2017)

First-Line-Time:








Blick auf Castorkirche:




Der Freiherr-vom-Stein hat gewählt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (11. Januar 2017)

Noch schnell den letzten Schnee mitgenommen. Am Ende kam dann der Regen...



Haustrail bei der Grube Messel


----------



## F7 Uli (11. Januar 2017)

Kleine Feierabendrunde bei Neuschnee in Berlin )))))))


----------



## ziploader (11. Januar 2017)

Nach einem Lauf heute morgen im Schnee, am Abend mit dem 9zero7 ne kleine Runde. 








Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ufp (11. Januar 2017)

WWW (weit Wiener Wald) Hausrunde


 

 

 
Ja, Schnee is schee


----------



## klausklein (11. Januar 2017)




----------



## Wilbi69 (12. Januar 2017)

@klausklein..wo ist Dein Bike?mag gucken


----------



## klausklein (13. Januar 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> .wo ist Dein Bike?mag gucken


Na am Lava Fatbike "Ständer"


----------



## gnss (14. Januar 2017)

Zu wenig Schnee.


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Januar 2017)

"The thing I like most about my Fatbike is the places it takes me"
Wahre Worte eines Fatbikers aus Alaska


----------



## gruenspecht (14. Januar 2017)

Fat hat mich voll überzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (14. Januar 2017)

Nach dem Tauwetter und Regen der letzten Woche war im Tal nur noch Matsch. Also ging es hinauf auf den Elbhang, wo der Neuschnee der Nacht liegen geblieben ist.

Zunächst den Friedrichsgrund hinauf, immer am Bach entlang und über viele kleine Brücken.







 

Dann ein kleiner Stopp an der Pferdetankstelle - Verschnaufpause für die Fatties und für uns zwei Energiebällchen und eine Tasse heißen Tee.





Besonders kalt war es nicht, aber einige gefiederte Freunde an der Entenfarm standen trotzdem auf einem Bein, um sich abwechselnd warm zu halten.





Dann ging es wieder straff bergauf Richtung Borsberg. Dort konnten wir endlich auch einmal eine Firstline in den Schnee ziehen.



 

Den Borsbergtrail ließen wir diesmal aus und fuhren über die Jagdwege und den Leitenweg zurück nach Pillnitz. Es waren zwar nur 270 hm, aber jetzt sind wir platt.


----------



## BigHit66 (14. Januar 2017)

Kleine Nachmittagsrunde im Süden von BaWü - leider mit immer weniger Schnee


----------



## klausklein (14. Januar 2017)




----------



## tofino73 (15. Januar 2017)

Wir waren gestern und vorgestern im Klöntal unterwegs, Schnee ohne Ende:





























Mehr Infos hier:

https://lukasstoeckli.ch/tourenangebot/fat-bike-vollmond-event-kloental/



Happy trails


----------



## svennox (15. Januar 2017)

..thx. ..für die Anzahl der tollen fat-action-Bilder


----------



## Mr_Slow (15. Januar 2017)

Kurze Sonntags Schneetour, bei mini Schneeschicht


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. Januar 2017)

Ich bin wie bestimmt alle Fatbikefreunde das ganze Wochenende nur zum Futtern zu Hause uns sonst auf dem Fatbike..herlichrer Schnee und viele Firstlines...dann eine Spur der Aliens 

Kornkreise....aber dann ein Blick auf den Schnee und die Minions 


Ich liebe die Dinger..der Grip ist sensationell...0.4 bar..

eine kleine Bachdurchquerung..mini Highlights...und viele schmale Trailetappen 

 und jetzt muss ich wieder in den Wald frisch gestärktgrüsse aus Konstanz


----------



## Dr.Struggle (15. Januar 2017)

Lange Samstagstour bei großer Schneeschicht 
Die schmalbereiften Kollegen hatten ihre Bikes die meiste Zeit geschultert,aber auch mit dem Fatbike kam man an die Grenzen,bergauf wie bergab...


----------



## docrobin (15. Januar 2017)

Uns geht es so wie 





Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Ich bin wie bestimmt alle Fatbikefreunde das ganze Wochenende nur zum Futtern zu Hause uns sonst auf dem Fatbike..herlichrer Schnee und viele Firstlines...


. So lange die Kraft reicht, sind wir auf dem Fatbike unterwegs.

Über die Gönnsdorfer Höhe 



 

hinein in die Dresdner Heide.



 

Kleine Teepause am Stausee,



 

dann runter an die Priesnitz,



 

wieder hinauf zum Hochmoor



 

und dann schnell nachhause unter die warme Dusche. Schön war's malwieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (15. Januar 2017)

Kurze Runde um den See, Gesundheit ist noch nicht wieder ganz da:


----------



## duke209 (15. Januar 2017)

Gestern brutalsten Snowride seit 2014 gemacht....30-50cm Neuschnee, unbegangen Wege & Forststrassen...absolut am Limit. Nach einer fast endlosen Quälerei zum Torfhaus hoch, überwiegend gefahren bis auf den letzten Kilometer.  Bergab auf dem ausgewählten Trails nur 50cm Schnee und Schneeschuhstapfen, sodass bergab tragen und schieben angesagt war (was ätzend geht in 40cm breiter aber eben bis zu 50cm tiefen Spur)....Laune war miserabel, aber Natur grandios.
Die Forststrassen auf Rückweg auch 30cm...also auch kein Durchkommen.
Ich wollte das Bike schon verbuddeln und zur Schneeschmelze wieder holen.

Bilder vermittelt leider nur die halbe Wahrheit :

Hier weit unten gings, während Dünne bereits links seit 2km geschoben hatten.




Der wurde letztes WE geschoben, daher max. 20cm, ging da dieser Schnee verhärtete (was leider Bergab negativ is).




Hier wollte ich lang...unterer Kaiserweg. Bike stand locker. Beim aufsetzen war Nabe erreicht.....Die Suche nach Ausweichroute begann.




Dennoch oben angelangt. Rechts der Kamera waren 1 Mio. Wintersportbegeisterte am Rodeln...
Von wegen Idylle.





Täuschung: neben dem Bike geht's noch 30cm tiefer in Spuren.... Schluss mit Lustig. 



So gings dann einige Zeit bergab runter.......zu fest zum fahren....Puls!!!




Dennoch geil gewesen....


Edit: krass.....die Jacke auf letztem Bild....unvorteilhaft .... Lüge! 

Grüße aus dem Harz


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Januar 2017)

@duke209 ich war am Freitag dort, Schneesturm und gute 30cm Neuschnee waren angesagt, bestes Fatbikewetter also. 


 

 

 
Einiges war tatsächlich nicht fahrbar, konnte Deiner vorgeschlagenen Tour daher nicht ganz folgen, war trotzdem ein geiler Tag, weil fast alleine unterwegs, hat sich wohl Niemand so richtig getraut nach den Prognosen.

Wunderschöne Eindrücke bleiben, neben schmerzenden Beinen.


 


 
Und eine Forststrasse war sogar gut zu fahren, leider bekomme ich irgendwie wieder nicht alle Bilder hochgeladen.


 
Nochmals vielen Dank,  für die Daten, beim nächsten mal dann komplett, die Stollen warten schon auf den nächsten Einsatz


----------



## hw_doc (15. Januar 2017)

Frage an die beiden "Harz-Experten":
Von Clausthal-Zellerfeld bei dem Wetter eher Richtung Goslar oder Osterode runter?
Wollte n. M. kommendes Wochenende mal einen Tag im Schnee spielen.


----------



## duke209 (15. Januar 2017)

@Bioantrieb Sehr gut...erkenne einige der Lokations. 
Freitag Nacht kam nochmal was runter.....deine Spur am Bach entlang (da bin ich auch los) war fat überdeckt.... Hattest am Freitag die besseren Bedingungen - alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## duke209 (15. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Frage an die beiden "Harz-Experten":
> Von Clausthal-Zellerfeld bei dem Wetter eher Richtung Goslar oder Osterode runter?
> Wollte n. M. kommendes Wochenende mal einen Tag im Schnee spielen.



Goslar liegt tiefer....mehr Tiefermeter wenn du mich fragst  , wenn nicht allzuviel hinzukommt die Woche, solltest du eingetretene Trails oder locker befahrbare Forststrassen finden....Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (15. Januar 2017)

Heute in der Pfalz entdeckt


----------



## bikebecker (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo 
@Pinkiwinki und @Bikebetti unterwegs 




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. Januar 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Heute in der Pfalz entdeckt


Ludwigshafener Hütte, cool. Will ich auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## LockeTirol (15. Januar 2017)

Bevor wir heute Ski fahren waren, bin ich noch eine schnelle, morgendliche Runde durch den Wald gefahren. Es hat über Nacht geschneit


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Januar 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Heute in der Pfalz entdeckt



Ja er lebt noch


----------



## JensXTR (15. Januar 2017)

Heute im Schnee....


----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. Januar 2017)

Gestern vormittag ein paar Kilometer auf dem Jakobs-Pilgerweg östlich von Augsburg verbracht


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2017)

Etwas Sonnenschein getankt:


----------



## voon (16. Januar 2017)

Ich hab das Bild mal korrigiert:


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Etwas Sonnenschein getankt:


Geile Socken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2017)

Trübes Wetter aber sehr viel Schnee in der Vulkaneifel...



















Der Fat B Nimble ist leicht überfordert.


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Trübes Wetter aber sehr viel Schnee in der Vulkaneifel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geile Socken


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2017)

voon schrieb:


> Ich hab das Bild mal korrigiert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 565457



Jetzt paßts 

G.


----------



## froride (16. Januar 2017)

Ein bisschen Schnee in Franken.


----------



## Rommos (16. Januar 2017)

Premiere  erste Fatbiketour im Schnee


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Januar 2017)

Leider nicht meins..... Soll aber Spaß gemacht haben


----------



## jejamm (16. Januar 2017)

Gestern im Siegerland
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2103955]
	
[/URL]
... mit Zusatzadrenalin wegen Schneebruchgefahr im Wald...
Gruß,
Dietrich


----------



## RoDeBo (16. Januar 2017)

mann mann mann...und ich muß mich erstmal mühsam auf die Höhe kämpfen für ein kleines bisschen Schnee...da komm ich nicht drüber...


----------



## klausklein (17. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (17. Januar 2017)

Grad noch eine nette Runde beendet, die Verwehungen haben die Kendas teils überfordert...


----------



## froride (17. Januar 2017)




----------



## crossy-pietro (18. Januar 2017)

Auf der Hausrunde im frischen Pulverschnee: schee!!


----------



## digi-foto.at (18. Januar 2017)

Wie geil... der Abdruck der Schrift im Schnee.. sehr cool..


----------



## Peng999 (18. Januar 2017)

Kurzer Besuch in der alten Heimat.
Natürlich nicht ohne Fatty.

648m Sackpfeife bei Biedenkopf Nordwesthessen


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2017)

Heute hat es (mal wieder) 3 Anläufe gebraucht mit dem 10sek. Selbstauslöser ............ bis ich aufgegeben habe 

Versuch Nummero 1: 




Versuch Nummero 2: (Fuß unten) 




Versuch Nummero 3: (zu langsam) 




Spaltenbiken:




on the TOP 




gleiche Stelle noch einmal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mich die letzten 4 Touren in die schneearmen Regionen nach Bayreuth verzogen und diese, wenn mans denn Touren nennen darf, immer mit diversen Pumptracks verbunden. Eigentlich die Tage fast ausschließlich die Schultern trainiert 











Sonne hatten wir aber am WoEnd dann auch endlich 






G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2017)

Nachtrag, gefrorener Boden unter pulvrigem Schnee ist total blöde...und hart 


G.


----------



## gruenspecht (18. Januar 2017)

Mittwoch


----------



## boblike (18. Januar 2017)

Na, 

 Wer war denn da in Flacht bei Weissach mit einem Fatbike unterwegs ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Januar 2017)

Da steht was vom @Fibbs79 zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104367?in=potdPool


----------



## crossy-pietro (19. Januar 2017)

Kurzer Clip zur letzten Tour:


----------



## singularidad (19. Januar 2017)

Epic combined. Telemark Schifahren und mit dem Fatbike nach Hause.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2017)

Spielen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Januar 2017)

Ich warte auf den Tag, an dem du deinem Fatty ordentliche Felgen und bessere Reifen spendierst!


----------



## murmel04 (19. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Spielen...



Werden bei dir die Trails geräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2017)

@FlowinFlo : Der Tag wird kommen. Vielleicht, irgendwann... Magst du dann meinen ollen LRS haben? 
@murmel04 : Ja, ich hab extra die Trailmeisterei heute Morgen angerufen und mich nach dem Zustand erkundigt.


----------



## MDewi (19. Januar 2017)

Hallo Fette Gemeinde,
nachdem ich ja schon länger mitlese, ein Bike aufgebaut habe, heute morgen die Jungfernfahrt von Eltville hoch in den Taunus über Eiserne Hand und Platte nach Wiesbaden. War Klasse, hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Wenn ein Kolleg in und um Wiesbaden mal eine gemeinsame Fahrt machen will, sehr gerne, hätte Interesse daran.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Januar 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen und weiterhin viel Spaß beim fätten Biken.

Eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (19. Januar 2017)

Darf ich auch mal, obwohl ich nur 3/4 FAT bin?

Heute gab es statt Mittagessen eine kleine Runde durch den Zeisigwald.


 
Bei -7 Grad waren heute beste Schneeverhältnisse und sogar kleine Trampelpfade waren fahrbar.



 
Kurzer Stop beim Schneemann, dann geht es weiter Richtung Fuchsberg. 




Die letzen Meter der Fuchsberg-Auffahrt musste ich dann doch schieben, die sind im Sommer schon tricky. Gemütlich Sonne tanken, dann geht es in die Abfahrt. Bei den Bedingungen ist sogar der Chicken-Run richtig spaßig 

Nach ca. 1 1/2 Stunden war ich angenehm erschöpft und es ging zurück an den Schreibtisch 

Gruß
Onkel_Bob


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Januar 2017)

Bei dem Wetter kann man doch gar nicht daheim bleiben ....

















.... trotzdem hab ich nur *ein* älteres Ehepaar getroffen 

Edith: Inspiration hat mir übrigens Bumble gegeben 


aju schrieb:


> Heute in der Pfalz entdeckt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Januar 2017)

MDewi schrieb:


> Wenn ein Kolleg in und um Wiesbaden mal eine gemeinsame Fahrt machen will, sehr gerne, hätte Interesse daran.


Glückwunsch zum fetten Neuzugang, wohne ja in der Nähe, sag mal Bescheid wenn Du ne Runde fahren willst...


----------



## divergent! (19. Januar 2017)

die wenige zeit nach feierabend genutzt


----------



## crossy-pietro (20. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter kann man doch gar nicht daheim bleiben ....
> .... trotzdem hab ich nur *ein* älteres Ehepaar getroffen
> Edith: Inspiration hat mir übrigens Bumble gegeben



Supergenial !
Kalmit, oder?


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Da steht was vom @Fibbs79 zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104367?in=potdPool



Danke @All die mich unterstützt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (20. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Danke @All die mich unterstützt haben



... se seem Prosedscha äs last Year


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Januar 2017)

Gestern die erste Tour mit der neuen Bremse gemacht...
Es war dunkel und kalt im Wald, aber der Schnee war guter Konsistenz und leuchtete im Angesicht des LED-Sturmfeuers...
Für mich ist Fatbiken auf jeden Fall ein Ganzjahresvergnügen, aber ich muss sagen, dass es zur Zeit ganz besonders viel Spaß macht. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der Schnee nicht so schnell wegtaut, und wir keine Matschepampe haben...










Anhang anzeigen 566630




Oben auf der Platte hatte man einen super Blick auf die Lichter von Wiesbaden.
Kommt natürlich alles gar nicht gut rüber auf dem Händibildern, aber besser als nix 

Die Bremse ist fantastisch, auf dem manchmal doch sehr rutschigen Untergrund ließ sich die Bremse supergut dosieren, und je weiter wir nach unten kamen, desto besser eingebremst war sie. Ganz unten auf dem Parkplatz dann endlich einen schnee- und eisfreien Abschnitt gefunden, dort gelang dann mühelos ein Stoppie mit nur einem Finger. Trotz allem noch mit exzellenter Dosierbarkeit, einem sehr präzisen Hebelgefühl und einem wunderbaren Druckpunkt. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden...


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Januar 2017)

Den 3. Winter habe ich nun ein Fatbike, aber so geile Bedingungen wie dieses Jahr habe ich in Tirol noch nicht erlebt. Einfach zum niederknien!! Heute war mal ein Kollege mit schmalen Reifen dabei. Der musste zeitweilig ganz schön kämpfen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2017)

Amen!  




























Für Selbstauslöser-Action-Pics fehlt mir aktuell die Geduld....


----------



## sud (20. Januar 2017)

Wintersport


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2017)

Dein Rad sieht mit den Pedalen aus wie ein Leihbike vom Peder 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Bilder,  schönes Mukluk! Wenn es den grünen Rahmen doch irgendwo noch in XL geben würde...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder,  schönes Mukluk! Wenn es den grünen Rahmen doch irgendwo noch in XL geben würde...


Wenn Schnee und Streusalz keine Thema mehr sind, das Beargrease wieder raus darf, geht es dem Grün an den Kragen.
Schöne Farbe, aber man sieht sich so satt daran...


----------



## hw_doc (21. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn Schnee und Streusalz keine Thema mehr sind, das Beargrease wieder raus darf, geht es dem Grün an den Kragen.
> Schöne Farbe, aber man sieht sich so satt daran...



Ohnööö!
Hol Dir doch einen optisch angegriffenen Mukluk-Rahmen dafür, da gab es doch zudem auch ein paar deutlich weniger hübsche Werkslackierungen...


----------



## accutrax (21. Januar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder,  schönes Mukluk! Wenn es den grünen Rahmen doch irgendwo noch in XL geben würde...



gefällt mir auch sehr gut !..in der farbe einer der schönsten alu fatbike rahmen für mich...

gruss accu


----------



## boblike (21. Januar 2017)

Das grün ist super, dass kannst du nicht machen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rommos (21. Januar 2017)

erste Ausfahrt mit den 4.4er JJ 



steht von alleine


----------



## JensXTR (21. Januar 2017)

heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein durch den Schnee...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (21. Januar 2017)

Schon wieder ein traumhaftes Winterwochenende...









Der Blick ins Tal...





 und dann dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen,traumhaft schöne Wintertage derzeit


----------



## bikebecker (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Auch im Taunus habe wir Sonne.





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (21. Januar 2017)

Heute ab ins DresdnerHeideWinterWonderLand den internationalen Jogginghosentag zelebrieren 


 ... Style und Technik haben noch Potenzial nach oben bei mir...
Dafür hat mein Mitfahrer die schmalen Reifen wieder wett gemacht:


 


btw: Mukluks in Grün oder Gold sollten's auch bleiben
(zumindest solange wie möglich, Salsa's Lackqualität hat ebenfalls noch reichlich Luft nach oben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (21. Januar 2017)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> Heute ab ins DresdnerHeideWinterWonderLand den internationalen Jogginghosentag zelebrieren
> Anhang anzeigen 567029 ... Style und Technik haben noch Potenzial nach oben bei mir...
> Dafür hat mein Mitfahrer die schmalen Reifen wieder wett gemacht:
> Anhang anzeigen 567033
> ...



Abgesehen davon sprechen Salsa einem die Garantie auf den Rahmen ab, wenn man den Paintjob ändert. Hab ich mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit vom Hersteller selbst erzählen lassen müssen.


----------



## himbeerquark (21. Januar 2017)

Schnee, überall Schnee, nur hier nicht...
Dafür hat der Lütte heute seinen Mittagsschlaf im neuen Captain verbracht, denn zwischzeitlich war der Twinny geklaut, und da es in Holland gerade Thule Ausverkauf gab...


----------



## Fatster (21. Januar 2017)

Etwas Schnee auch noch im Zawwergai


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Etwas Schnee auch noch im Zawwergai
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 567105



ÄHMMMM wasn das fürn Reifen??? Willst du driften?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2017)

Bin wegen dem vielen Schee, nach gestern, auch wieder in eine wärmere Umgebung gefahren. Haben uns auf Dreck und Straße fahren konzentriert. Und Exlandesgartenschaugelände mal für die schneefrei Zeit auf Spielmöglichkeiten inspziert  
















G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Januar 2017)

3x FDT


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 3x FDT



 Händyserienbilder 

G.


----------



## Fatster (21. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ÄHMMMM wasn das fürn Reifen??? Willst du driften?



 ... ohne meinen Anwalt sag ich nix!


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Januar 2017)

Wenn Euch der Schnee aus geht , dann kommt doch in`s Allgäu 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Geniale Tour mit Stefan und Raimund zur Schwarzenberghütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (21. Januar 2017)

Sehr cool... 
Schnee haben wir auch haufenweise, aber leider keine geräumten Wege.. zefix..gestern das Rad beim Versuch von der Straße runter zu kommen fast 1km BERGAB durch den Wald geschoben 

Morgen test ich mal ne Langlauf/Skatingbahn, hoffe die verjagen mich nicht 

cu
Kurt


----------



## docrobin (21. Januar 2017)

Fast wären wir heute zu spät gestartet. Obwohl die Tage schon wieder merklich länger werden, stand die Sonne schon tief hinter den Bäumen.









Um so schöner war die märchenhafte Stimmung zur "blauen Stunde". Über dem Schnee waberte eine dünne Nebelschicht.







 
Bei allerletztem Dämmerlicht sind wir zuhause angekommen. War malwieder eine schöne kleine Runde.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Januar 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wenn Euch der Schnee aus geht , dann kommt doch in`s Allgäu
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 567147 Anhang anzeigen 567148 Anhang anzeigen 567149 Anhang anzeigen 567150 Anhang anzeigen 567151 Anhang anzeigen 567152 Anhang anzeigen 567153 Anhang anzeigen 567154 Anhang anzeigen 567155 Anhang anzeigen 567156
> 
> Geniale Tour mit Stefan und Raimund zur Schwarzenberghütte



Wo issn der Stinkefingersmiley 

*ICH WILL AUCHHHHHHH *


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ohnööö!
> Hol Dir doch einen optisch angegriffenen Mukluk-Rahmen dafür, da gab es doch zudem auch ein paar deutlich weniger hübsche Werkslackierungen...





accutrax schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch sehr gut !..in der farbe einer der schönsten alu fatbike rahmen für mich...
> 
> gruss accu



Jetzt verunsichert ihr mich.....	hmm..

-------

Aber vielen Dank für die vielen Likes. Hätte gar nicht damit gerechnet. Hier werden ja teilweise ganz andere Geschütze an Bildmaterial aufgefahren..


---------


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (22. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sprechen Salsa einem die Garantie auf den Rahmen ab, wenn man den Paintjob ändert. Hab ich mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit vom Hersteller selbst erzählen lassen müssen.



... die läuft ja beim Grünen auch dieses Jahr aus.
Jedenfalls ist dieses Grün wirklich echt lecker und der letzte Mukluk Rahmen im klassischen Design, trotzdem schon mit Steckachse in der Bearpaw... ich find's sehr erhaltenswert! Zum Beispiel: mit komplett silbernen Teilen aufgebaut, kommt optisch gleich wieder ein ganz anderes Bike dabei raus.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2017)

Geilstes Bild ever!!
Kalender 2018


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dr.Struggle (22. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Geilstes Bild ever!!Anhang anzeigen 567375
> Kalender 2018


Das ist eigentlich eine schöne Felsstufe die wir im Sommer immer springen,im Winter bleibt davon wenig übrig aber irgendwie haut man sich trotzdem drüber


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2017)

-10Crad sind nix für (m)eine ruhige Hand 





Eigentlich wollte ich auf nen kleinen Felsen klettern, und die beleuchtete Ruine Altdahn ablichten. Meine Finger wollten nach dem zweiten Griff am Felsen irgendwie nicht weiter ..... (Schei$$e war das kalt) Dann eben vom Trail aus ..... Ergebnis: NAJA


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> -10Crad sind nix für (m)eine ruhige Hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Edith: hier wollte ich hin (super Overnighter-Plätzchen)  -> http://raiklight.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/IMG_5058_L.jpg

Dies hier ablichten: http://raiklight.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/15_IMG_6189_L.jpg

Das ganze im beleuchteten Zustand ....


----------



## klausklein (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## digi-foto.at (22. Januar 2017)

Hab's mir heute mal "gemütlich" gemacht und nach geräumten Wegen gesucht..

Am Schwarzenberger Schwemmkanal im Böhmerwald wurde ich fündig 





Aber leider währte das Glück nicht lange ..





Also wieder zurück und in die andere Richtung geradelt..





Da ging sich dann sogar noch ein schöner Kringel aus, war zwar sicher schon zeitweise über der Grenze in CZ, aber juckt ja keinen mehr 

cu
Kurt


----------



## Fatster (22. Januar 2017)

I see skies of blue ...




 

and clouds of white ... 



 

... and i think to myself, what a wonderful Wald


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2017)

Irgendwie bin ich aktuell auch ein bissl nass auf einen Farboy-Rahmen. 
Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> I see skies of blue ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 567420
> 
> ...




Schöne Bilder 

Nur die Reifen   ts , ts , ts


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich aktuell auch ein bissl nass auf einen Farboy-Rahmen.
> Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2017)

@Fatster du bist ja ein Poet!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


>


Du trägst Mitschuld!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du trägst Mitschuld!



Du wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## docrobin (22. Januar 2017)

In der Sächsischen Schweiz sind die Fatbikes und wir heute an unsere Grenzen gekommen. Schon beim Einstieg in den Trail war klar: Schnee zu tief, keine Spur, das wird nix. Also sind wir erst einmal auf der Straße gefahren, hatten dort aber mit Schneeverwehungen zu kämpfen.





Auch im Polenztal war der Schnee dann teilweise so tief, dass das Surley von alleine stand.



 

Oder aber auch nicht ...



 

Die Bockmühle hatte leider zu, ist aber auch von außen schön anzusehen.



 

Zwischendurch konnte man immer malwieder fahren - ein gutes Training für das Gleichgewicht und natürlich für die Kondition.



 



 

An einer Stelle musste eine hohe Stufe überwunden werden. Da merkt man dann besonders, dass das Surley kein Leichtgewicht ist.



 

Zum Schluss wurden wir dann noch mit wunderbaren Eiszapfen belohnt.



 

Fazit: Diesen herrlichen Tag haben wir wieder gut ausgenutzt.


----------



## Udu (22. Januar 2017)

Scheeeeee wars


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Januar 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Nur die Reifen   ts , ts , ts


ROSAROT


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Geilstes Bild ever!!Anhang anzeigen 567375
> Kalender 2018


 2018 is save


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (22. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ÄHMMMM wasn das fürn Reifen??? Willst du driften?





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> 
> Nur die Reifen   ts , ts , ts





Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> ROSAROT



*IST JA GUUUT 
*
Man hey , am FatBoy und am 9:Zero:7 sind nach wie vor Männerreifen drauf, aber am Fa*s*tBoy dürfen, nein müssen es dann schon die JJ sein ... schließlich hab ich bei @F7 Uli ja noch einen Koffer in Berlin und am 18.06. noch ne offene Rechnung zu begleichen


----------



## Fatster (22. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Fatster du bist ja ein Poet!



... ich kaufe noch ein "*r*" und ein "*l*"


----------



## schnellerpfeil (22. Januar 2017)

Samstags Morgen um 10Uhr auf dem Feldberg/Ts.
Jeden, ja jeden Kampf gegen entgegenkommende Schlitten habe ich gewonnen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... ich kaufe noch ein "*r*" und ein "*l*"


Ich möchte lösen!
P*r*o*l*et?


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... ich kaufe noch ein "*r*" und ein "*l*"



Kauf lieber nen Satz Surly´s ............


----------



## Fatster (22. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kauf lieber nen Satz Surly´s ............



Bassblosuff! 
Ich hab nämlich den Stinkefingersmiley gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2017)

Zeig mal


----------



## Fatster (22. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Zeig mal


----------



## Messerharry (22. Januar 2017)

was IHR immer alle gegen die JJ´s habt, ich komm mit denen, bis jetzt, überall zurecht... so zahnlos wie er scheint, iss´er nämlich gar ned!!!


----------



## Staanemer (22. Januar 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> was IHR immer alle gegen die JJ´s habt, ich komm mit denen, bis jetzt, überall zurecht... so zahnlos wie er scheint, iss´er nämlich gar ned!!!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Januar 2017)

Heute war mal wieder Feldberg im Taunus angesagt. Es fanden sich 6 Fette ein + 2 Schmale. Ein Riesenspaß! Am Ende waren wir über 7 Stunden auf dem Bike bei -4 Grad Celsius  Der Schnee war zwar schon alt, aber die Sonne lachte und hielt uns auf Betriebstemperatur...

Ich war ehrlich gesagt froh, hinten keine JJ drauf zu haben, die Maxxis wühlten sich souverän durch den Schnee und gaben bergab eine phantastische Sicherheit. Übrigens immer noch ganz ohne Milch...

Fette Versammlung auf dem Altkönig




Die letzten Trailmeter zum Altkönig-Gipfel







Spieltrieb auf dem Feldberg




Huch!












Auf dem Weg nach oben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2017)

Verflixt! Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen...  

War heute zu Fuß mit Frauchen oben.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. Januar 2017)

Die liebe Sonne wollte heute gar nicht raus.
Bei -12 Gräten und einem einheitlichen Dauergrau ne Runde zum Hausberg (Monte Maijer) gedreht


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Januar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heute war mal wieder Feldberg im Taunus angesagt. Es fanden sich 6 Fette ein + 2 Schmale. Ein Riesenspaß! Am Ende waren wir über 7 Stunden auf dem Bike bei -4 Grad Celsius  Der Schnee war zwar schon alt, aber die Sonne lachte und hielt uns auf Betriebstemperatur...
> 
> Ich war ehrlich gesagt froh, hinten keine JJ drauf zu haben, die Maxxis wühlten sich souverän durch den Schnee und gaben bergab eine phantastische Sicherheit. Übrigens immer noch ganz ohne Milch...
> 
> ...


Des rechte Radl kennt man *NOCH*


----------



## sigma7 (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## Peng999 (22. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> I see skies of blue ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 567420
> 
> ...


Neues Bike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (22. Januar 2017)

So schön Sonne gibt es bei uns leider gerade nicht, Hochnebel über dem Flachland in der CH Dafür seit 2 Wochen das erste Mal bei Tageslicht. Die Lampe durfte also daheim bleiben was auch mal wieder schön ist...


 

Die Webcam zeigte leider auch für den Gipfel noch Nebel an, aber egal bei den Traumbedingungen muss man einfach raus. Zuerst musste ich aber nochmal umdrehen wegen gebrochenem SRAM Kettenschloss 

Zur Überraschung gab es gaaaanz oben dann doch etwas Sonne und fast keine Leute 



 


 

Bergab dann wieder im Nebel aber die Abfahrt verlangt eh volle Konzentration. Schön wars...


----------



## metbirne77 (23. Januar 2017)

Sonntag früh bei bissiger Kälte und strahlender Sonne auf den Eisenacher Trail´s  - schön war´s...

 

 

 
Viele Grüße


----------



## cherokee190 (23. Januar 2017)

... und als krassen Gegensatz mal der Winter im Norden.
Heute Vormittag bei Temp. um die 0°, neblig, diesig ..... naja fast wie immer. Eigentlich fehlte nur der typische eisige Wind, aber egal, ging auch so .





Ausgiebige Singlespeedrunde .....



 

.... im wohltuenden Grün


----------



## danie-dani (23. Januar 2017)

Sonne scheint, Frei, also rauf aufs Bike und ab in die Natur...



 

Hoch zur Schulzenbergkapelle mit schönem Ausblick über Fulda...



 

Blick zur Kapelle...



 

Herrliche Bedingungen heute...



 

Dann ab zum Haunesee...



 

Päuschen für Mensch und Maschine...



 

Auch hier wurde ich mit reichlich Sonne verwöhnt...




 

Ich hab mich nicht aufs Eis getraut...



 

Fehlte nur noch ein warmer Tee, dann wäre es perfekt gewesen...


----------



## duke209 (23. Januar 2017)

Einige Eindrücke vom gestrigen "Schneechaos" (fing toll an (Bild 1), dann sämtliche echten Trails und Forstwege zum Gipfel nicht fahrbar da Schnee zu tief, Kilometer tragen zwischendurch , fluchen... traumhafte Natur).


----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Einige Eindrücke vom gestrigen "Schneechaos" (fing toll an (Bild 1), dann sämtliche echten Trails und Forstwege zum Gipfel nicht fahrbar da Schnee zu tief, Kilometer tragen zwischendurch , fluchen... traumhafte Natur).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 567916
> Anhang anzeigen 567917
> ...



Menmm:
Da ich am Wochenende nicht fit war, aber schon ganz heiß auf dem kommenden Sonntag bin, noch mal die gleiche Frage von der letzten Woche nach neuen Erkentnissen Von Clausthal-Zellerfeld eher gen Osterode oder Goslar/BHB runter?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo Fatte Brüder und Schwestern

Wer noch nicht hat, bitte heute einem guten Fatbiker zum Foto des Tages Voten! LG vom Pete04
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## crossy-pietro (24. Januar 2017)

Schöne Mittagspause:





bei Kaiserwetter:





Ein bißchen scouten am Wochenende:





Blick von der Heidepütz:





Schutzhütte an gleicher Stelle:





Zurück zum Eis:


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Januar 2017)

Glaub so sauber war mein Bike noch niemals nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (24. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Glaub so sauber war mein Bike noch niemals nicht



 weiß auch ned... Glaube, Canyon hat bei meinem ne Lotuseffekt-Beschichtung ausprobiert 

Geht aber auch anders:



Much-too-much-Matsch


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Januar 2017)

Beim Testen des Ortlieb Frame-Pack.


----------



## duke209 (24. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Menmm:
> Da ich am Wochenende nicht fit war, aber schon ganz heiß auf dem kommenden Sonntag bin, noch mal die gleiche Frage von der letzten Woche nach neuen Erkentnissen Von Clausthal-Zellerfeld eher gen Osterode oder Goslar/BHB runter?



Kann ich dir nicht beantworten, da ich nie von CZ starte....und durch den massiven Schnee kann man auch keine gescheite Auskunft über Fahrbarkeit von Trails oder Forstwegen geben. Je nachdem wo die letzten Tage die Millionen Menschen gewandert sind, da wird's gehen. Probier dein Glück, wird schon lustig


----------



## a18tlau (24. Januar 2017)

Erste Runde mit mein neues Winter Spielzeug.


----------



## Riffer (25. Januar 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Beim Testen des Ortlieb Frame-Pack.



Und wie isses bei Seitenwind?


----------



## Fatpak (25. Januar 2017)

Besser Wirds nimmer hier in Franken , glaub i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Januar 2017)

War auch ne kurze Runde on Tour vor der Spätschicht:













..... und jetzt will ich endlich mal wieder Sommer


----------



## BigJohn (25. Januar 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Besser Wirds nimmer hier in Franken , glaub i


Wohnen wir echt im selben Kaff?


----------



## froride (25. Januar 2017)




----------



## madone (25. Januar 2017)

Walchensee - Jachenau Runde .... Winterwunderland









Jochberg ... bekannt aus Rundfunk und TV 



Magischer See


----------



## pommerngerrit (25. Januar 2017)

Wir waren heut die erste runde mit dem on one. Als würde er es schon ewig fahren. Hammer cool.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Januar 2017)

Da hat der Junior ja ein tolleres bike,als der Papa!
(Ne Quatsch,die sind beide top!)


----------



## skaster (25. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da hat der Junior ja ein tolleres bike,als der Papa!
> (Ne Quatsch,die sind beide top!)


Ne Dieter, das siehst du völlig richtig. Der Lack des On One ist imho zusammen mit dem Salsa vom @SYN-CROSSIS das obere Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Januar 2017)

@skaster Psssssttt Christoph,mach den Gerrit nicht kirre,der holt sonst die Sprühpistole hervor!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. Januar 2017)

Na der Kleine scheints ja im Griff zu haben! Wollt ich könnt auch so aufm Hinterrad


----------



## Fatpak (25. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wohnen wir echt im selben Kaff?



am Buck hält sich der Schnee noch a wenig 
hast deinen Dicken scho ausgepackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Januar 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> am Buck hält sich der Schnee noch a wenig
> hast deinen Dicken scho ausgepackt?


Hoffe es klappt am Wochenende


----------



## Fatpak (25. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hoffe es klappt am Wochenende



wann hast vor zu fahren und wo?


----------



## BigJohn (25. Januar 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> wann hast vor zu fahren und wo?


Weiß nicht, momentan ist das noch blanke Theorie.


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Januar 2017)

madone schrieb:


> Walchensee - Jachenau Runde .... Winterwunderland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Jochberg ist der Hirschhörndlkopf 
Tolle Stimmung


----------



## tofino73 (26. Januar 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von unserem Fatbike Weekend

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tourero_mtb_cycling/sets/72157679476296126

Happy trails


----------



## MDewi (26. Januar 2017)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Wir waren heut die erste runde mit dem on one. Als würde er es schon ewig fahren. Hammer cool. Anhang anzeigen 568558 Anhang anzeigen 568557 Anhang anzeigen 568556 Anhang anzeigen 568555 Anhang anzeigen 568554 Anhang anzeigen 568553


----------



## MDewi (26. Januar 2017)

Das schicke Rad von Gerrit Junior darf im meinem gar nicht zeigen - wenn der das sieht .... soviel kann ich gar nicht basteln - da ist vorher noch das Radl seiner Schwester dran - einfach nur ein cooles Teil .....


----------



## pommerngerrit (26. Januar 2017)

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt gar net sagen wieviele Kinderbikes ich für meine Jungs schon gebastelt hab. Macht aber immer wieder riesen Spass. Vor allem wenn man sieht wie die Jungs damit fahren, grad der Grosse. Hat Kettenfett in den Adern. 

Gerrit


----------



## aju (26. Januar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heute war mal wieder Feldberg im Taunus angesagt. Es fanden sich 6 Fette ein + 2 Schmale. Ein Riesenspaß! Am Ende waren wir über 7 Stunden auf dem Bike bei -4 Grad Celsius  Der Schnee war zwar schon alt, aber die Sonne lachte und hielt uns auf Betriebstemperatur...
> 
> Ich war ehrlich gesagt froh, hinten keine JJ drauf zu haben, die Maxxis wühlten sich souverän durch den Schnee und gaben bergab eine phantastische Sicherheit. Übrigens immer noch ganz ohne Milch...
> 
> ...



In meinem Handy hatte sich auch noch ein Foto von dieser Tour versteckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2017)

Man erzählt es sei im Süden wärmer 
.... und was mir noch wichtiger war: es gibt weniger Eis auf den Trails  

Napoleon sein Felsen:




Eybergturm (hier lag noch ein Ötzi ähm @Optimizer auf dem Boden) 



Fotopausen finde ich immer gut (wenn ich nach Sauerstoff hecheln muss) 




Hier noch einmal Sauerstoffmangel ausgeglichen, bevor die letzte geniale Abfahrt folgte


----------



## criscross (26. Januar 2017)

aju schrieb:


> In meinem Handy hatte sich auch noch ein Foto von dieser Tour versteckt...


 
ui...Bumblebee in Äktion


----------



## Rommos (26. Januar 2017)

Pustertal, Meransen


----------



## Rommos (26. Januar 2017)

...hinter ins Altfasstal, krass wenig Schnee..




Ski und Rodel äähhh Radl gut , 2mal hab ich eine Skipiste gequert


----------



## Peng999 (26. Januar 2017)

Heute mal Schnee gesucht und gefunden. 

@Fatster 

Erkennst du die Ecke


----------



## Rommos (27. Januar 2017)

Heute die Runde etwas geändert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Januar 2017)

Diesmal wollte meine " Schmalbereifte " Frau auch mal wieder mit rauf zur Schwarzenberg Hütte


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2017)

Wie rücksichtslos, ich hab meiner schon ein Fati hingestellt 

G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit





Dem Plastikbomber wurde es etwas zu heiß


----------



## docrobin (27. Januar 2017)

Eigentlich hätten wir heute arbeiten müssen. Aber da es schon am Sonntag Tauwetter geben soll, haben wir kurzfristig einen Urlaubstag eingeschoben und die Hometrails unsicher gemacht. War herrlich.


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Januar 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie rücksichtslos, ich hab meiner schon ein Fati hingestellt
> 
> G.



Ich wollte sie ja schon zu einem Fati Überreden , aber sie Sträubt sich noch dagegen


----------



## pommerngerrit (27. Januar 2017)

Ich kann den schnee net mehr sehen. Wird zeit dass frühling wird. Guter Anfang war heute zu spüren. Schöne runde. Gibt nix schöneres als fahrrad fahren. 

Gerrit.


----------



## voon (27. Januar 2017)

Muss mir mal so nen Multifuel Kocher kaufen ... einfach als fun.


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Januar 2017)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Ich kann den schnee net mehr sehen. Wird zeit dass frühling wird.



Genau, wird Zeit das es wieder wärmer wird  und ich weiß nicht ob ich's schon "gesagt" habe:"cooler Bengel ....!"


----------



## pommerngerrit (27. Januar 2017)

Hihi. Danke. Ich hab heute schon zu  Maik gesagt dass ihr unbedingt mal zu uns kommen müsst. Wenn der schnee weg is. Und denn fahr wir mal hier ne tour.


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Januar 2017)

Das können wir gerne so tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92194 (28. Januar 2017)

Vorfrühling


----------



## LockeTirol (28. Januar 2017)

Ich war heute das erste mal mit dem Nachwuchs und Fatbike unterwegs.


----------



## hw_doc (28. Januar 2017)

Wetter im Harz ist toll, aber es ist ungemein schwer, fahrbare Wege zu finden.
Der Schnee rund um C-Z ist derart weich und tief, dass man als Biker abseits der sichtbaren Wege keine Chance hat.
Teils enden die dann auch im Nichts und das Räumfahrzeug hat einfach nach 2 km kehrt gemacht, wie ich mehrfach feststellen musste. 

Trotzdem ein paar Andenken:













Damit ich auf ein paar km komme, roll ich jetzt weiter nach Seesen...


----------



## Bubba. (28. Januar 2017)

Harz 
Im Sommer bin ich auch wieder in C-Z, dort ists einfach schön


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Januar 2017)

War in @Rommos Hometrails unterwegs. Trails heute sehr fein zu fahren.


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Januar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> War in @Rommos Hometrails unterwegs. Trails heute sehr fein zu fahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 569395 Anhang anzeigen 569396 Anhang anzeigen 569397 Anhang anzeigen 569398 Anhang anzeigen 569399 Anhang anzeigen 569400 Anhang anzeigen 569401




Snowshoe XXL Revier


----------



## dukestah (28. Januar 2017)

Heute hätte ich gerne doch breitere Reifen gebrauchen können, war trotzdem toll, Hausrunde mal in gefroren mit Tiefschnee, die festeren Wege liefen deutlich besser


----------



## singularidad (28. Januar 2017)

Maria Alm am Steinernen Meer


----------



## Rommos (28. Januar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> War in @Rommos Hometrails unterwegs. Trails heute sehr fein zu fahren.


...und ich hab mich weiter in Südtirol (bei weniger Schnee) vergnügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...und ich hab mich weiter in Südtirol (bei weniger Schnee) vergnügt


Du hast top Bedingungen in Südtirol


----------



## Rommos (28. Januar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du hast top Bedingungen in Südtirol


ja, zum fahren eigentlich ziemlich cool 
leider funzt das WLAN nicht gut im Hotel, Bilder hochladen klappt nicht....


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

@Rommos musst Du dann aber irgendwann nachholen.


----------



## Rommos (28. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @Rommos musst Du dann aber irgendwann nachholen.


Klar  morgen geht's eh schon wieder heim....


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Januar 2017)

Och schade, ich hätte Dir noch ein paar Tage gegönnt und auch länger auf Bilder gewartet.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Januar 2017)

Heute nochmal schnell auf die hohe Wurzel, bevor das große Tauwetter einsetzt...





neblig war es, aber der Untergrund war noch sehr gut





die Trails waren festgetrampelt, und dadurch, dass schon ewig kein neuer Schnee mehr dazu kam, voller Fichten-Nadeln...




Dann rüber zum Downhill, sehr spannend, man weiß nie wie der Untergrund ist...




Mit einer Mischung aus Todesverachtung und Balancierkunst ging es dann doch recht flott zu Tal, erst im unteren Bereich machten vereinzelte Eisfelder die Sache besonders spannend... Dann kam ich zum Schläferskopf, dessen Downhillstrecke leider gesperrt war:








Aber es gibt noch andere schöne Abfahrten vom Schläferskopf, sodass ich da trotzdem auf meine Kosten kam...




Im unteren Bereich waren manche Wege stark vereist, aber besonders bergauf war das kein Problem mit etwas gefühlvoller Fahrweise.

Sooo, jetzt kann das Tauwetter kommen, auch wenn ich nix gegen ein paar weitere Wochen Dauerfrost einzuwenden hätte, hat echt viel Spaß gemacht die letzten Wochen - so ganz ohne Matsch und Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (29. Januar 2017)

Was habt ihr denn für ein Sauwetter?


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Januar 2017)

Dadsi mit Bodenkontakt, seltenes Bild


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Januar 2017)

Sauwetter? Wohl eher Grauwetter


----------



## hoodride (29. Januar 2017)

Der hat es heute krachen lassen 



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Dadsi mit Bodenkontakt, seltenes Bild


----------



## Rommos (29. Januar 2017)

Noch der Nachtrag von gestern 










...die letzten 700m zum Hotel auf der Zubringerpiste des Schlepplifts  







..und dann wieder warm geparkt...auch wenn der Rest der Sportgeräte gar nicht dazu passt ....





Schön war's  leider morgen wieder Alltag

LG
Roman


----------



## Rock-the-forest (29. Januar 2017)

War dieses We bissle in meinen "little Alaska" unterwegs 




















Hab das Fatty neu, cooles Spielzeug


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Januar 2017)

Den Tag heute in vollen Zügen genossen!


Auf ausgetretenen Pfaden...




Rot? Geil!




Das Fette Ding fliegt....Rad oder Fahrer?!




Der Tag neigt sich dem Ende entgegen, schön war's!


----------



## docrobin (29. Januar 2017)

Sonne pur, festgefahrener Schnee, schmale Trails, vereiste Bäche, gemütliche Hütten - die heutige Tour hatte mal wieder alles zu bieten, was des Fatbikers Herz begehrt.


----------



## Peng999 (29. Januar 2017)

Wo ist das ?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. Januar 2017)

Sonntägliche Morgenrunde heute zu einem kleinen Wasserschloß






Hab dann auf dem Nachhauseweg diese lustigen Schilder an einigen schönen Trails entdeckt. Der Waldbesitzer ist ein blaublütiger Baron von ....
Seine neue Försterin hat sich in den letzten Wochen die Arbeit gemacht und an unzähligen Trails und Pfaden die Schilder angebracht.






Erstmal ne Pause gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (29. Januar 2017)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> Hab dann auf dem Nachhauseweg diese lustigen Schilder an einigen schönen Trails entdeckt. Der Waldbesitzer ist ein blaublütiger Baron von ....
> Seine neue Försterin hat sich in den letzten Wochen die Arbeit gemacht und an unzähligen Trails und Pfaden die Schilder angebracht.



Ja - das ist amtlich: schön noch sechs Schrauben zu den zwei Nägeln in den Baum, damit alles seine Ordnung hat...


----------



## sigma7 (29. Januar 2017)

Von Lenggries zum Schwarzenbachtal






Im Schwarzenbachtal, gespurt bis 985 m.ü.M., ...





... leider nicht bis zum Langeneck-Sattel; also zurück.






Anschließend über die Jachental-Loipe zu hausgemachtem Kuchen.


----------



## Stefan92 (29. Januar 2017)

Ein kleiner Nachtrag von meinen Samstagsausflug bei herrlichsten Wetter und besten Bodenverhältnissen


----------



## gruenspecht (29. Januar 2017)

Leichte Plusgrade. Hatte auch mal wieder was   Eine Runde um Eisenach über den Rennsteig.


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Januar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> War in @Rommos Hometrails unterwegs. Trails heute sehr fein zu fahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 569395 Anhang anzeigen 569396 Anhang anzeigen 569397 Anhang anzeigen 569398 Anhang anzeigen 569399 Anhang anzeigen 569400 Anhang anzeigen 569401



Also das vorletzte Bild schreit ja förmlich nach dem 18er Kalender, schade das ein Jahr nur 12 Monate hat.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (29. Januar 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Wo ist das ?


Dresdner Heide... schade das man sich noch nicht wieder über'n Weg gefahren ist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Januar 2017)

Eine ausschweifende Tour durch den Schnee, bevor er kommende Woche wohl verschwinden wird...


----------



## singularidad (29. Januar 2017)

Im Frühtau zu Berge - Maria Alm.


----------



## gnss (29. Januar 2017)

Harzen!

auf in den Sonnenuntergang




düster




das Ziel im Blick




geschafft, Blick aus dem Wolkenhäuschen auf Wernigerode




nächster Tag




anderer Gipfel




+1 Tag, Sonnenaufgang auf dem Brocken, der Nebel wird heller




Rückweg




Abstecher zum Ausweichgipfel




nebelfrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2017)

Nutzt ja nix, des WoEnd auch nommal auf der weißen Pest unterwegs gewesen...mit vielen anderen Wintersportartensportlern 
Aber das mit Abstand beste Sportgerät zur Zeit am Oko hat defenitiv 2 Reifen 






















G.


----------



## --HANK-- (31. Januar 2017)

Fatbike-Downhill am Hochwurzen / Schladming ;-)


----------



## --HANK-- (31. Januar 2017)

Das erste Foto steht zu Wahl des Foto des Tages - wer will, kann gerne einen Stern da lassen ;-)
Danke!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> *WIR *haben keine Angst, aber *Du* wirst es mit ihr zu tun bekommen, falls Du das durchziehen solltest



Auch wenn mir das B+ Bike sehr gut gefallen hat, überwiegen die Vorteile meines Dicken *meiner Meinung* nach.
Grip ist einfach nur durch mehr Grip zu ersetzen. Auch wenn mir die Federgabel sehr gut gefallen hat, bleib ich meiner "starren" Linie treu.....

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte:


----------



## Peng999 (31. Januar 2017)

Heute 2h rund und die Muna...
Ist das alte Munitionsdepot der Amis bei uns hier neben Dieburg.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Januar 2017)

ein paar Impressionen von letzter Woche... als die Sonne noch schien, der Himmel noch blau war und der Schnee noch nicht schmolz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (1. Februar 2017)




----------



## Keeper1407 (1. Februar 2017)

@froride 
Darf man erfahren, wo die Aufnahme gemacht wurde?
Sieht ganz nach dem Maintal aus. Ich tippe irgendwo zwischen Gemünden am Main und Aschaffenburg. 
Das würde mich echt interessieren...


----------



## Staanemer (1. Februar 2017)




----------



## Staanemer (1. Februar 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Harzen!
> 
> auf in den Sonnenuntergang
> 
> ...



Ach, dann habe ich Deine Spuren dort gesehen!

Noch vier andere Fatbiker getroffen, naja, fast Fatbiker, oder so...weiss nicht, wie ich das sagen soll. Jimmys halt...


----------



## Staanemer (1. Februar 2017)

Vergessen, bzw. gerade wieder gefunden. Das ist oben ist vom Sonntag, das hier vom Samstag:


----------



## RoDeBo (2. Februar 2017)

Nach einem Ausflug in den Schnee des Siegerlandes vor bald 2 Wochen...





...letzte Woche dann mal noch die Nehmerqualitäten auf Sand getestet...


----------



## RoDeBo (2. Februar 2017)

Ergänzung:





...Südholland übrigens...falls es irgendwen interessieren sollte...


----------



## froride (2. Februar 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> @froride
> Darf man erfahren, wo die Aufnahme gemacht wurde?
> Sieht ganz nach dem Maintal aus. Ich tippe irgendwo zwischen Gemünden am Main und Aschaffenburg.
> Das würde mich echt interessieren...



Das war bei Würzburg. Oberhalb von Erlabrunn.


----------



## boblike (2. Februar 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Heute 2h rund und die Muna...
> Ist das alte Munitionsdepot der Amis bei uns hier neben Dieburg.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 570311


Da musst du mir mal ein paar Trails zeigen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## murmel04 (2. Februar 2017)

froride schrieb:


> Das war bei Würzburg. Oberhalb von Erlabrunn.



Und ich dachte schon ich bin da unten alleine unterwegs ( ok 2 andere hab ich im Steinbachtal schon gesehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Dieburg


Da war ich früher immer zur Schulung, jetzt Babenhausen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Februar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Babenhausen


in dem neuen VW Schulungszentrum Richtung Aschaffenburg?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> in dem neuen VW Schulungszentrum Richtung Aschaffenburg?


Jepp!


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Februar 2017)

Gestern mit dem BULLS Monster in Berlin unterwegs gewesen:

gefrorener Flughafensee






gefrorener Tegeler See















Tegeler Forst

Suchbild: hier ist eine Rotte mit 9 Wildschweinen zu sehen - wer findet alle? 




Auflösung: KLICK


----------



## Peng999 (3. Februar 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Da musst du mir mal ein paar Trails zeigen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



mach ich 
Viel ist es nicht, teils muss man sich ein wenig durchs Geäst schlagen,


----------



## ufp (4. Februar 2017)

Ich war auch wiedereinmal "unterwegs" im www (wien weit weiß):


----------



## murmel04 (4. Februar 2017)

Oh ne kein Schnee mehr.

Ich hätte es jetzt gerne Wärmer und Sonnig


----------



## MDewi (4. Februar 2017)

War heute Vormittag auch mal wieder unterwegs im Taunus hoch auf die Platte,

aber auf etwa halber Höhe doch recht viel wunderbares Eis

Das hab ich dann lieber gelassen, weiter unten im Matsch hat es dann sehr viel mehr Spaß gemacht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Februar 2017)

@MDewi was ist dein bike denn für eine Marke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (4. Februar 2017)

Viele vereiste Wege. Aber an den Südhängen gab es heute schon einen Hauch von Frühling. ..


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Februar 2017)

Kleine Tour am Achensee mitm Buam.


----------



## MDewi (4. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @MDewi was ist dein bike denn für eine Marke?


Rad habe ich selber aufgebaut, seit 14 Tagen fertig (na ja, fertig ist so etwas ja nie ), Rahmen und Felgen Miracle, Naben Hope, Sram xx1 11-Fach, Kurbel/Lager RF cinch Turbine, Sattelstütze KS, Sättel China-Carbon mit Leder überzogen, war vorher sauglatt. Vieles gebraucht aus Bikemarkt.
Jetzt erstmal Erfahrungen sammeln .....


----------



## Dr.Struggle (4. Februar 2017)

Eisig....


----------



## NattyJan (4. Februar 2017)

Unterwegs in der Hamburger Heide


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Februar 2017)

.







Wieder nicht meins....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Februar 2017)

An den Zügen kannst du deine nasse Wäsche aufhängen!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> An den Zügen kannst du deine nasse Wäsche aufhängen!


Solange ich in so einer Gegend bei dem Wetter biken darf,würd ich auch die Wäsche der Nachbarn da mit dran hängen


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. Februar 2017)

Auch wenn für nächste Woche wieder kälteres Wetter angesagt ist,heute lag schon ein Hauch von Frühling in der Luft und endlich mal wieder kurzes-Hosen-Wetter


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Februar 2017)

Kurze Hose?


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kurze Hose?



Hab ich auch, aber drunter 


So jetzt dürfen sich alle die hier jemals Bilder gepostet haben *schuldig *fühlen.....


....Ich habe hier ein halbes Jahr mitgelesen, jetzt steht auch eins im Keller 
Nix besonderes, aber mein 

Gestern erste Ausfahrt mit der Tochter, nach wenigen 100m gleich mal einen Haufen Hundeschei55 mit dem Reifen aufgesammelt 
Ich sehe es als gutes Omen 

Also heute erste Bergtour zum Puerschlinghaus......

















Lustig war es....


----------



## RoDeBo (5. Februar 2017)

Ich bin für dieses Rad gerne mitschuldig!!! - Großartige Farbkombi! 

und da es ja um Bilder geht, hier noch eine obligatorische Ergänzung - wenn auch nicht sonderlich inspiriert...


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Februar 2017)

@FR-Sniper schöne Bilder, der Hundehaufen ist die Taufe für Fatbiker.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Februar 2017)

Tauwetter? Na und?


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. Februar 2017)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> ......ein Hauch von Frühling in der Luft und endlich mal wieder kurzes-Hosen-Wetter



.... Genau mein Gedanke heute.. 

Aber die lange wäre wohl zum Schluss der Tour trotzdem von Vorteil gewesen _(und das nicht weils mir bei den 5-6-° zu kalt gewesen ist_ ), bzw. wär's heute g'scheiter gewesen ich hätte ganz was anderes gemacht 

Da ich bei der aktuellen Schneelage immer noch nirgends hoch komme bin ich wieder mal um den Stausee rum.
Total flach, aber ich hab geschwitzt wie blöde..

Überall wo die Sonne hinkam war das ganze reine Schneesülze, und selbst auf dem ausgetrampelten 30cm breiten Pfad konnte man nur ganz in der Mitte einigermaßen fahren, ansonsten ging es ruckzuck ab in die Botanik 

Überall wo der Schatten siegte war es spiegelglatt gefroren, ging aber dafür besser zu fahren.





An der Staumauer etwas Sonne getankt..









Kurz vorm Ende der Tour hab ich's dann auf einem der glatten Abschnitte noch geschafft mit dem blanken Knie die überfrorene Schneedecke zu "testen" . _(...das war das mit dem Wunsch nach der langen Hose  )_






 Naja trotzdem besser als auf dem Soffa zu hocken 

cu
Kurt


----------



## lucie (5. Februar 2017)

Mit Helm wär das sicher nicht passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (5. Februar 2017)

Interessante Theorie .

Ich dachte mir erst gerade "Mit Spikes wär das nicht passiert"...
Das es am Helm lag ist mir noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Februar 2017)

Heute führte mich der erste Ausritt mit Moppel in den Taunus und Schnee habe ich auch gefunden.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. Februar 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Überall wo die Sonne hinkam war das ganze reine Schneesülze, und selbst auf dem ausgetrampelten 30cm breiten Pfad konnte man nur ganz in der Mitte einigermaßen fahren, ansonsten ging es ruckzuck ab in die Botanik
> 
> Überall wo der Schatten siegte war es spiegelglatt gefroren, ging aber dafür besser zu fahren.


 
Hört sich an als wären wir exakt die gleiche Strecke gefahren,irgendwie sehr "spezielle Bedingungen" momentan  
Ausnahmsweise wären tatsächlich mal Spikes vorteilhaft,ansonsten ist das bei mir in der Gegend eigentlich nie nötig


----------



## lucie (5. Februar 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Interessante Theorie .
> 
> Ich dachte mir erst gerade "Mit Spikes wär das nicht passiert"...



Die hättest Du dir dann wahrscheinlich richtig ins Schienbein gehackt.


----------



## murmel04 (5. Februar 2017)

Das Schmuddelkind (ich) und der Moppel waren heute auch ne kleine Runde drehen.
Von mir aus braucht kein Schnee mehr zu kommen.


----------



## gruenspecht (6. Februar 2017)

War ein sonniger Sonntag. So könnte es ein paar Tage bleiben


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2017)

... mal wieder zu viel Kraft. Da haben die Schmalspurfahrer gut lachen; nur mit Vortrieb weg, ist Fat bei Matsch zu bremsen.


----------



## dukestah (6. Februar 2017)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 572173
> ... mal wieder zu viel Kraft. Da haben die Schmalspurfahrer gut lachen; nur mit Vortrieb weg, ist Fat bei Matsch zu bremsen.



bestimmt wegen dem teuflischen Umwerfer


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Februar 2017)

ist doch immer so das schwächste Glied gibt nach..............am Grip und an den Beinen lag es wohl nicht  also gibt irgendwas dazwischen nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Februar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Tauwetter? Na und?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 571877



den Spritzschutz hab ich auch, find den so grottig das er schon wieder gut ist und erstmal dran bleibt


----------



## sibu (6. Februar 2017)

Ich zitiere mal sinnentstellend  (sorry, ich konnte nicht widersehen ). 


FR-Sniper schrieb:


> an den Beinen lag es wohl nicht  also gibt irgendwas dazwischen nach





> ist doch immer so das schwächste Glied gibt nach


----------



## JeffKirs (7. Februar 2017)

Heute wollte ich ne gemütliche Runde drehen, hat nicht ganz geklappt:
Pfannenkuchen zum Mittag waren Schuld:
Sowas hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht gesehen, ist aber immer irgendwann das Erste Mal




Zurückgerollert (4km) und flugs einen komplett neuen Antrieb verbaut (40min Pitstop), dieser Hier hat 1974km und 35.000hm gehalten





 
Jetzt macht alles wieder wie es soll und gut ist, bin gespannt wie lange der Antrieb durchhält...


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2017)

Hab ich auch noch nie gesehen was für ne Kassette ist das denn?


----------



## JeffKirs (7. Februar 2017)

War ne Deore Kassette, stinknormal und bei meinem Verschleiß völlig ausreichend.
Am Berg alles gegeben
Ich meine eine CS-HG62-10

Wie gesagt, Kette war lange drauf, hatte bei ca 800km den Wechsel verschlafen und die halt jetzt in die Kassette gefahren...
Was das anbelangt, bin ich Materialfahrer.


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Februar 2017)

Erstaunlich, hab angenommen wäre irgendein Billig-Scheiß gewesen, das sollte auch dann nicht passieren, wenn man die Kette länger fährt als üblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute führte mich der erste Ausritt mit Moppel in den Taunus und Schnee habe ich auch gefunden.


Wo warst´n oben unterwegs?
Ich war viel in Richtung LM und Weilburg unterwegs, da die letzten Tage hier nur "Eisbahn" war....

VG


----------



## Speedskater (8. Februar 2017)

Moin,
ich bin von zuhause über Burgholzhausen, Gickelsburg, Saalburg zum Roßkopf und über den Limes Trail zurück zur Saalburg.
Der Asphaltweg zum Roßkopf war auch stelleweise vereist.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2017)

Gestern in der Gegend um Neustadt unterwegs gewesen:




Wolfsburg:




Sonne kam auch mal zum Vorschein:




Pfalzbiker 




immer noch kein Sommer 




Eckkopfhütte unter der Woche leider geschlossen, also gab es nur ein Affensteak on the top:




Stabenbergtürmchen:





Heute etwas südlicher - in der Dahner Gegend unterwegs gewesen (irgendwie muss ich in dieser Gegend immer an blaue Elefanten denken) 




Meiner Meinung nach ganz WICHTIG: (hier gibt es viele Serpentinen)




meine neue Overnighterbehausung schon einmal getestet ....







Aweng schebb (Ein wenig schief)




Schöne Wabengebilde on the Pälzer Rocks:





.... und wo fahr ich morgen hin


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2017)

Schlecht habt ihr es aber nicht dort


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Februar 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Schlecht habt ihr es aber nicht dort


Das kann man wohl sagen, ich bin froh dass ich nur 100km weit weg wohne und mehr oder weniger regelmäßig dort fahren kann. Wenn ich mir allerdings Marios Tourfrequenz anschaue, kann ich nur vor Neid erblassen 

Dafür haben die allerdings das Problem mit den Abschneidern, alles kann man halt nicht haben...


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Februar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gestern in der Gegend um Neustadt unterwegs gewesen:
> 
> 
> Schöne Wabengebilde on the Pälzer Rocks:
> ...




Die Waben kenn ich auch noch 
Muß ich Unbedingt auch mal wieder hin


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> D
> Muß ich Unbedingt auch mal wieder hin
> Anhang anzeigen 573224



Hoffentlich muss ich dann nicht wieder arbeiten....


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Februar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich muss ich dann nicht wieder arbeiten....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 573226




Arbeiten geht ja dann gar nicht 
Ich brauch Dich doch als Guide , damit ich auch mal ne Bewirtschaftete Hütte finde  
Overnighter wäre allerdings auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Februar 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Arbeiten geht ja dann gar nicht
> Ich brauch Dich doch als Guide , damit ich auch mal ne Bewirtschaftete Hütte finde
> Overnighter wäre allerdings auch nicht schlecht


Gibst leicht eine Befreiung 2Punkt0?


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gibst leicht eine Befreiung 2Punkt0?



Hi Chris , wärst au dabei  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Februar 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hi Chris , wärst au dabei  ?


Logo


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Logo



Chris , Mario , wie wär`s im April ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Februar 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Chris , Mario , wie wär`s im April ?


Rüber zum Wir im Süden Faden


----------



## Rodriguez06 (11. Februar 2017)

Unendliche Weiten ...


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Februar 2017)

Sieht aus wie Sylt


----------



## Rodriguez06 (11. Februar 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Sylt



ist es aber nicht... 
Holland, Callantsoog.


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Februar 2017)

...heute war der Plan einen Berg bei GAP mit Südseitiger Abfahrt, leider hat uns der Stau einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht 
also Kurzerhand die lezte Ausfahrt vorm Stau genohmen und den nächst besten Berg bestiegen.....








rechts unten sieht man den Stau 

ich bin die lezten Jahre Freerider und Enduros gefahren, eine FatBike ist da ne ganzschöne Umstellung auf anspruchsvollen Bergtrails, aber das wichtigste, Spaß hat es gemacht


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Februar 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...heute war der Plan einen Berg bei GAP mit Südseitiger Abfahrt, leider hat uns der Stau einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht
> also Kurzerhand die lezte Ausfahrt vorm Stau genohmen und den nächst besten Berg bestiegen.....
> 
> 
> ...


Respekt, keine leichte Abfahrt


----------



## Staanemer (11. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (11. Februar 2017)

Gatbike nr 1 aktuell mit Kettenriss beim Schrauber.Mit Nr 2 mal wieder im Hellen in den Wald..es ist einfach herrlich.Leider sind die Bilder nicht spektakulär.

 schade dass die Schlammlöcher nicht gut erkennbar sind...aber eins ist klar
.man muss da dirch..nicht vorbeiund dann das Highlight. beim Querfeldein- exploring einen neuen Trail entdeckt..geil..was gibt es Schöneres


----------



## Wilbi69 (11. Februar 2017)

Ups hier die Bilder..sorry

 

Die Bilder gehören zum oberen BBericht.Bin halt zu blöd ein Forum zu bedienen.....egal. fatbiken i love it


----------



## Chevy86 (11. Februar 2017)

Hallo, nach langer Pause wegen Umzug und Prüfungen melde ich mich auch mal wieder mit Bildern von der Erkundungstour der neuen Heimat.


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Februar 2017)

Du wohnst an der Autobahn, mein Beileid


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Du wohnst an der Autobahn, mein Beileid


A99 ist ok


----------



## Fossi85 (12. Februar 2017)

Heute habe ich es auch endlich geschafft zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (12. Februar 2017)

Lebenszeichen von meiner Schote:





Nach langer Standzeit durch technisches Foul heute endlich die Zeit gefunden, das gute Stück auf eine erste City-Runde auszuführen.
Die 2do ist teils hausgemacht:
- Hinterreifen wieder dicht bekommen - also ne Ladung Milch rein und fahren, fahren, fahren
- neue HR-Bremse muss entlüftet und bei der Gelegenheit gekürzt werden
- VR-Bremse neu verlegen, Kabelbinder richten, etc.
- Und was mir wirklich etwas Sorgen macht: Beim Bremsen scheint die zweiteilige Formula-Scheibe am VR zu knacken. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob sie oder Teile (auf) der Achse sind, die knetern.
Letztere hat die Fahrt offenbar locker überstanden - vielen Dank an den eifrigen Bastler!
 

Ach so: Und ob die Variostütze im Gelände durchhält, muss sich auch noch zeigen...
B/


----------



## boblike (12. Februar 2017)

Klingt eher nach Steuersatz. Knacken kam bei mir noch nie daher wo ich dachte es zu höheren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rommos (12. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Lebenszeichen von meiner Schote:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 574044
> 
> ...


cooles Gerät  wie taugt dir die Gabel?


----------



## madone (12. Februar 2017)

Eschenlainetal


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Februar 2017)

@madone warst du heute da? Wenn gestern wären wir uns da ja fast über den Weg gelaufen


----------



## hw_doc (12. Februar 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach Steuersatz. Knacken kam bei mir noch nie daher wo ich dachte es zu höheren.



Ist definitiv nicht der Steuersatz - passiert nur bei gezogerner Bremse, nicht beim "Abstützen" an einer Wand o. ä.
Das Geräusch tritt im Umkreis von ein paar Zentimetern rund um die Bremsaufnahme auf, Scheibe nicht ausgeschlossen (ganz im Gegenteil).
Werde wohl mal die Scheibe testhalber tauschen, wenn es sich jetzt durch die Ladung Fett an der Achse nicht gibt.



Rommos schrieb:


> cooles Gerät  wie taugt dir die Gabel?



Danke!
Lass mich damit doch erstmal ins Gelände damit!  B)
Hoffentlich wird es am Wochenende was - zuvor muss mir die HR-Bremse mal nen konstanten Druckpunkt liefern.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. Februar 2017)

@hw_doc 
ist die Scheibe schwimmend gelagert, mit Floatern?
wenn ja, ganz normal, genau wie bei der Hope oder jeder Motorrad Bremsscheibe.


----------



## hw_doc (12. Februar 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> @hw_doc
> ist die Scheibe schwimmend gelagert, mit Floatern?
> wenn ja, ganz normal, genau wie bei der Hope oder jeder Motorrad Bremsscheibe.



Wenn ich der Beschreibung hier folge, ist sie das - ja.
Kenne ich in der Form vom meinen Hope-Scheiben (ebenfalls "Floating") nicht - auch die hintere baugleiche Scheibe macht das nicht...
:/


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Februar 2017)

Warum muß eigentlich der erste Anflug von Frühling immer mit Matsche verbunden sein?


----------



## madone (12. Februar 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @madone warst du heute da? Wenn gestern wären wir uns da ja fast über den Weg gelaufen


JA das war gestern ... aber war wenig los da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. Februar 2017)

Dann hat sie mehr spiel. Nicht schlimm. 
Du kannst die floater aber auch einzeln wechseln.


----------



## cluso (12. Februar 2017)

Mal wieder unterwegs gewesen...





Leider sind die R1 zu schmalbrüstig fürs Fattie, habe sie gegen meine alten XT getauscht in der Hoffnung auf Besserung


----------



## Dr.Struggle (13. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht das letzte schöne Winter-WE hier,oben noch genügend Schnee und hartgefrorene Trails!









Weiter unten ist die Südseite schon frei und macht Vorfreude auf den Frühling


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2017)

cluso schrieb:


> Mal wieder unterwegs gewesen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum hast du die Alufork im Beargrease?


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Februar 2017)

@cluso darf ich mal ganz uncharmant fragen ob Du ein hohes Systemgewicht mitbringst oder warum die R1 weichen musste, ich höre das immer wieder und habe an keinem meiner 4 Bikes Probleme damit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @cluso darf ich mal ganz uncharmant fragen ob Du ein hohes Systemgewicht mitbringst oder warum die R1 weichen musste, ich höre das immer wieder und habe an keinem meiner 4 Bikes Probleme damit.


Dito! Mehrfach R1 mit Ashima.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (13. Februar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @cluso darf ich mal ganz uncharmant fragen ob Du ein hohes Systemgewicht mitbringst oder warum die R1 weichen musste, ich höre das immer wieder und habe an keinem meiner 4 Bikes Probleme damit.


Da zählt aber nicht nur das Systemgewicht,sondern auch wo/was man so fährt! Denn speziell bei den Fatbikes kann der Einsatzbereich ja von völlig flachen Strandfahrten etc. bis Vertriding variieren


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Februar 2017)

Schon klar Dr. Struggle, aber ich arbeite als MTB-Guide für AX und fahre zusätzlich noch Marathons, und wie erwähnt, bei keinem Bike (Race-HT, Race-Fully, AM, Fatbike) auf keiner Strecke hatte ich bisher Probleme die letzten 8 Jahre und daher würde mich interessieren, woran das liegt, für mich wäre die Erklärung höchstens ein mehr an Gewicht, aber ich bin da was das technische Verständnis angeht vielleicht auch etwas unterentwickelt.  

Bin halt neugierig, weil irgendwie jeder die R1 in dem Punkt bemängelt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Februar 2017)

Ist halt auch eine Frage der Gewohnheit und ob man irgendwann mal was besseres bzw eine Bremse die einem mehr liegt in Finger bekommt.
Hier ist das Bessere tatsächlich des Guten größter Feind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Februar 2017)

Na gut, lassen wir das mal offen. 

Ist hier eh falsch, holt die Bilder raus.


----------



## cluso (13. Februar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Alufork im Beargrease?



Beim Rahmen war die Makwa leider nicht dabei..und die ist mir "günstig" vor die Linse gekommen. 



Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @cluso darf ich mal ganz uncharmant fragen ob Du ein hohes Systemgewicht mitbringst oder warum die R1 weichen musste, ich höre das immer wieder und habe an keinem meiner 4 Bikes Probleme damit.



Systemgewicht klingt gut...  Danke da fühlt man sich gleich geschmeichelt. 

Kann auch an dieser speziellen R1 liegen, muss man vermutlich mal genauer ran.
Jedenfalls fällt sie gegenüber meinen anderen Formulas deutlich ab was Bremsleistung betrifft.
Zur Zeit schraub ich nur minimalst an den Bikes und wenn ich Zeit habe fahre ich lieber.

(Zusätzlicher Punkt. Ich habe noch XT-Bremsbeläge für die nächsten 231 Jahre da liegen. Hoffe ich kriege die wenigsten am Fattie "weg").

Hoffe das trägt zur Erleuchtung/Erheiterung bei...wollte keinesfalls Formula bzw R1 diskreditieren.


----------



## DanPaetz (13. Februar 2017)

1te ausfahrt 2017 Sonnenschein + grade ein Traum


----------



## Bioantrieb (14. Februar 2017)

@cluso

 Danke, als Diskreditierung hatte ich das auch nicht verstanden, es gibt ja die riesige Auswahl am Markt nicht umsonst, jeder soll finden womit er glücklich wird, und das beste Hobby schlecht hin dann einfach stressfrei genießen. 

Mein erstes richtiges MTB hatte ne XTR, damit war ich eigentlich auch zufrieden, finde allerdings das Design und Gewicht der mattschwarzen R1 geiler und da kommt halt das Mädel durch, Technik muss passen, aber die Optik auch.

Und ansonsten gilt eh, fahren, fahren, fahren.....
In diesem Sinne, für die nächsten 231 Jahre, weiterhin viel Spaß auf dem Bike.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. Februar 2017)

Sind anscheinend mehr "Verrückte" in den Wäldern meines Heimatortes unterwegs:
Fundstücke auf der früh-sonntäglichen Runde......


----------



## -zor- (15. Februar 2017)

Frühlings Flachlandrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrachenDingsda (15. Februar 2017)

Hier war Bomben Wetter, und @Marzi  hat zur Runde gebeten


----------



## Marzi (15. Februar 2017)

Du hast den verkehrten makiert, jetzt muss der marsi auch ein Ballonrad kaufen


----------



## gruenspecht (15. Februar 2017)

Mittwoch+Sonne=Wednesday


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Februar 2017)

Ich finde das doof, dass Du Dir ein Fahrrad mit so einem schmalen Einsatzbereich gekauft hast... nur Mittwochs fahren wäre mir echt zu wenig!


----------



## Rommos (16. Februar 2017)

kleine Runde gestern, leider stellenweise krasser Matsch....




...da hatte der Kumpel auch fast Fatbike-Bereifung


----------



## gruenspecht (16. Februar 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich finde das doof, dass Du Dir ein Fahrrad mit so einem schmalen Einsatzbereich gekauft hast... nur Mittwochs fahren wäre mir echt zu wenig!



Das Teil taugt auch an den restlichen Tagen der Woche.
Seit Jahren drehe ich mit Freunden am Mittwochnachmittag meine Runden, als ich zum ersten mal online über das Wednesday gestolpert bin hab ich es schon fast für eine Fügung des Schicksals gehalten. Das Teil musste ich haben. 





Dieses Bild ist an einem Sonntag entstanden, geht also auch


----------



## himbeerquark (17. Februar 2017)

6°C und Regen, besser kann's Wetter ja gar nicht sein:


----------



## murmel04 (17. Februar 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> 6°C und Regen, besser kann's Wetter ja gar nicht sein:
> Anhang anzeigen 575777



DOCH:
6 Grad, sonnig und trocken, oder besser noch etwas mehr Grad zu sonnig und trocken


----------



## Starter77 (17. Februar 2017)

mir gefällt -2 Grad und Neuschnee  so wie am 18. Januar


----------



## edwardje (17. Februar 2017)

Mein erste fatbike Tour! Viel besser wie ich denken könnte, ich kann nicht mehr ohne. Nur die Spikes fehlen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (17. Februar 2017)

Letztens beim CCC Rennen
Pic by http://absurdcrew.tumblr.com/


----------



## sigma7 (18. Februar 2017)

Mit 4 Dicken auf der Neulandhütte


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Februar 2017)

heute war es eher eine Expedition als eine Biketour 

..geplannt war die Hälfte der Strecke auf einer Rodelstrecke zurückzulegen und dann tragend/schiebend bis zum Ziel.
aber es kamm anders, der Zubringer Forstweg ist im Winter eine Loipe, ...egal sind wir dazwischen gefahren 
die Rodelstrecke war noch nicht hergerichtet, knappe 10cm Neuschnee, also schieben.....irgendwann wurde der Schnee mehr, zum Glück haben uns 2 Schneeschuhwanderer überholt und den Weg gespurt.

















ich weiss garnicht was anstrengender war, hoch oder runter 

Blick zurück....




super war es, aber auch die erste Biketour bei der ich mir über Lawinen gedanken gemacht habe....


----------



## Wilbi69 (18. Februar 2017)

Bei uns schien die Sonne am Bodensee..leider sieht man den See hinten auf den Bildern nicht richtig..jetzt wollte der Fatman vom Bodensee endlich mal Seebilder bringen..aber nicht gut zu erkennen






Hinten ist der Gnadensee ( Teil vom Bodensee) vor der Halbinsel Reichenau..dann ab in den Wald auf den Minions mal mit viel Druck.

Unten hinten ein Teich..schöner Platz für ne Pause...neu heute auch hinten 46 Zähne zu 28 vorne..damit ging höher als früher..klasser kleiner neuer Gang .so Pause


----------



## gruenspecht (19. Februar 2017)




----------



## docrobin (19. Februar 2017)

Nach drei Wochen verletzungsbedingter Pause konnten wir endlich malwieder auf (kleine) Tour gehen. Start war heute in Rosenthal-Bielatal in der Sächsischen Schweiz.
Auf der Königsteiner Straße fuhren wir zunächst auf fast schneefreiem Asphalt in Richtung Schneeberg (Sněžník).



Auf tschechischer Seite sah das Ganze dann schon etwas anders aus. Aber noch ging es mit dem Fatbike recht gut.





Den Schneeberg haben wir uns dann mangels Kondition nur von unten angeschaut. Beim nächsten Mal werden wir uns die wunderbare Aussicht aber nicht entgehen lassen.





Auf dem nächsten Teilstück hieß es dann im verharrschten Schnee zwischen den Loipen immer schön in der Mitte bleiben. Es waren noch erstaunlich viele Langläufer unterwegs, und wir wollten ihnen das Leben nicht noch schwerer machen, als es für sie auf der teilweise schlecht präparierten Strecke ohnehin schon war.





Irgendwann ging es dann aber doch nicht mehr, und wir mussten auf die Straße ausweichen. Immerhin entschädigten uns ein paar schöne Felsformationen für den langweiligen Untergrund.





Nur wenige Tiefenmeter weiter unten war der Trail an der Biela dann stellenweise fast eisfrei. Ein schöner technischer Abschluss der kleinen Runde.


----------



## Starter77 (19. Februar 2017)

Hier ist zum Glück noch etwas Schnee vorhanden.


Grüße


----------



## Marzi (19. Februar 2017)

Heute nochmal den Eiswagen schmutzig gemacht 




Mit dem Fatbike über die Autobahn




bisschen Schnee hab ich auch noch gefunden


----------



## Marzi (19. Februar 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Hier in Wittgenstein ist zum Glück noch etwas Schnee vorhanden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 576434 Anhang anzeigen 576436 Anhang anzeigen 576437
> 
> Grüße


Da gibts doch das Heilwasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (19. Februar 2017)

Marzi schrieb:


> Da gibts doch das Heilwasser



Wenn man fest dran glaubt 

Auf jeden Fall gut genug um "nachzutanken"


----------



## hw_doc (19. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Lebenszeichen von meiner Schote:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 574044
> 
> ...



So, heut trotz des Wetters ne Runde mit der Schote durchs Gelände gemacht:





Die HR-Bremse wurde vom Händler zeitig kuriert und die Leitung gekürzt - hatte aber das Gefühl, da schon den Aufpreis für italienische Feinkost zu zahlen...
Immerhin hat sich das Knarzen der VR-Bremse im Laufe der Ausfahrt von selbst erledigt.
Nun greift die T1 vorne wie hinten recht beherzt zu und bleibt gut dosierbar. Mit den zweiteiligen Scheiben bleibt es auch überraschend ruhig dabei. Als "Anker" würde ich sie aber nicht bezeichnen, da kann eine einfach Guide schon mehr.

Spätestens jetzt braucht die Variostütze ne Schmierung - sonst hat sie sich tapfer geschlagen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Februar 2017)

@hw_doc Dem bike würde eine Hopekurbel richtig gut stehen!


----------



## Rocky10 (19. Februar 2017)

es hat noch Schnee....heute gefunden


----------



## Fatster (20. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @hw_doc Dem bike würde eine Hopekurbel richtig gut stehen!



Ich finde dem Bike *SUPER* so wie ihm ist!


----------



## hw_doc (20. Februar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich finde dem Bike *SUPER* so wie ihm ist!



Der Gerät fährt auch super!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (21. Februar 2017)

So wird ein Dienstag zum Mittwoch. Die Regenlücke erkannt und genutzt.



 

 

 

Inzwischen Wechsel auf 1x11, Sunrace Kassette 11-46, SLX-Bremsen, die neue Shimano-Variostütze. Mit dem Lenker experimentiere ich noch.
Tolles Rad


----------



## ufp (21. Februar 2017)

Wir waren im ewigen (Wiener) Eis unterwegs.
Nicht spektakulär und auch nur wenig fahrerisches (erst gegen Ende), aber mal was anderes :


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Februar 2017)

Heute kurz ATW auf Kreuzfahrt gegangen...


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. Februar 2017)

Man möchte es gar nicht glauben, da war Montags noch alles mit 30-40cm Schnee bedeckt
Aber Temperaturen über 10°, heute sogar 16°, und 3 Tage Dauerregen haben nun gesiegt und ich kann endlich wieder aus meinem Heimatort raus. 

Und so hat es mir dann sogar noch einen klasse Sonnenuntergang beschert. 

Das tat mal wieder so richtig gut heute kurz/kurz unterwegs zu sein.





cu
Kurt


----------



## NattyJan (25. Februar 2017)

Wir genießen gerade das Tauwetter im Harz.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## mikeonbike (25. Februar 2017)

Heute morgen... roch schon leicht nach frühling 
















Das lässt auf mehr hoffen...


----------



## NattyJan (25. Februar 2017)

Zweite "Tauwetter" Tour im Harz. Richtig gute Bedingung. Ab morgen soll es aber wohl regnen.[emoji24] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Februar 2017)

Yeah.. it feels like Frühling...

Heute gab es zum aufstehen schon strahlend blauen Himmel, gut hatte zwar nur 3° als ich los fuhr, und Nachmittags dann 6° als ich wieder heim kam, aber mit der Sonne auf der Haut war dies leicht zu ignorieren. 

Erstmal war ich froh das der Weg zum Fuße der Staumauer nicht mehr vereist war, sonst wär mein Tourenplan schon nach wenigen km nichtig gewesen..
Aber man kam super runter, schiebender Weise zugegeben .





Von da führt dann ein langer weg mit moderatem Gefälle direkt bis zur Donau runter.
Die schattigen Passagen noch etwas verschneit oder vereist, aber gut zu fahren..





Der Weg führt dabei über 13 kleine "Brücken" die aber wegen der Schneeschmelze und dem vielen Regen der letzten Tage alle überflutet waren.





Nach ein paar Querungen war der Ar**h dann eh schon so nass das ichs einfach laufen lies..ähm.. das Radl meine ich natürlich. 





Unten angekommen wurde erstmal die Sonne etwas angebetet... 





....und einer Donaunixe das Claw zur Begutachtung übergeben... scheint zu gefallen .





Dann ging es erstmal knapp 15km den Donauradweg entlang, zwar kein besonders spaßiges Fatty-Revier, aber ich wollt's einfach mal testen wie sich das Teil mal etwas länger auf Asphalt fährt..
Und muss sagen.. absolut kein Drama, bis auf den andauernden Gegenwind..

Nun ging es zwangsweise wieder hoch aus dem Donautal und oben angekommen gab es erstmal_ (nein keinen Blumenstrauß  ) _ein Käsesandwich vom Rewe-Bäcker, da der Dönermann unverschämter Weise zu hatte ..umsonst den ganzen Berg hoch darauf gefreut .





Die letzten 10km wurde es noch mal etwas heikel bevor ich daheim war..
Wieder etwas höher gelegen war der Weg noch eine einzige Eisbahn, aber das schult zumindest das Gleichgewicht zu halten 





Heute dann trotzdem ohne Blessuren heim gekommen 

Hoffe ihr hattet auch so nen geilen Tag.

lg
Kurt


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Februar 2017)

zu Ehren des Thread-Erstellers:
Geile Fatbike-Runde an alter Wirkungsstätte.
Micha schee wars, Danke Dir.

Ronnie war auch begeistert




Kenn ich doch



Wenn der große Bruder mit dem kleinen einen Ausflug macht.


 


Abschluss im Giesinga Brei, Pläne schmieden vielleicht für den 22.April, wär geil


----------



## zoomer (25. Februar 2017)

Schön wie sich mein B+ Fatty hinter der Giesinger Erhellung (lecker) und Deinen
5+ Reifen versteckt ✌️

Vielen Dank noch mal an den Nottabak Lieferdienst. Das war wirklich letzte Minute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Pläne schmieden vielleicht für den 22.April, wär geil


Please elaborate


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Please elaborate



Samstags würde ich mich als Tourguide anbieten. Und extra für Fatster ne ebenerdige-bergauf-einfahr-runde mit einarbeiten.... Weiter im Süden-Thread?


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Please elaborate


Fatbike Forumstreffen in Dahn, kommst a, dat mi frein.


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Februar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Samstags würde ich mich als Tourguide anbieten. Und extra für Fatster ne ebenerdige-bergauf-einfahr-runde mit einarbeiten.... Weiter im Süden-Thread?


Nö eigenen Thread.


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Februar 2017)

Endlich bin ich auch mal wieder ein wenig Unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Optimizer (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## gruenspecht (26. Februar 2017)

An manchen Tagen reicht es nur für eine Runde mit Hund. Auch gut.


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Februar 2017)

@Fatbikebiker sag mal Bescheid wenn du mal wieder unterwegs bist! 

Ich war heute auch unterwegs..... Bis auf 1800m


----------



## Titanbein1302 (26. Februar 2017)

freitag.........schöner premium weg und toller trail. bei einer kurzen PipiPause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Februar 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Fatbikebiker sag mal Bescheid wenn du mal wieder unterwegs bist!
> 
> Ich war heute auch unterwegs..... Bis auf 1800m


Ja mach ich sehr gerne


----------



## hw_doc (26. Februar 2017)

So, heut mal das Monster ausgeführt:



 
Hinterm Deister staute sich wohl das bessere Wetter:


 

Auf dem Rückweg noch die gute alte Schultreppe benutzt...


----------



## edwardje (26. Februar 2017)

Perfectes Wetter für ein fatbike heute!! Schlamm, Eis und Schnee. Wer behauptet das ein fatbike im Schnee nicht besser ist kennt sich nicht aus, es ist einfach super geil. Ich fahre seit 1991 Mountainbike, aber fatbikes haben mein Leben geändert. Es ist wirklich ein Do it all Rad. Bin voll überzeugt


----------



## Starter77 (26. Februar 2017)

Schnee habe ich leider auf meiner Rundfahrt durchs obere Lahntal und Edertal leider nicht gefunden...

... dafür andere lustige Dinge


 hatte wohl jemand in der Eile vergessen


----------



## svennox (27. Februar 2017)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> An manchen Tagen reicht es nur für eine Runde mit Hund. Auch gut.


..richtig gut, vor allem der unkupierte Dobermann


----------



## froride (27. Februar 2017)

Heute frühlingshaftes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (27. Februar 2017)

kein wirkliches unterwegs-Bild, mehr ein danach-Bild 
anfangs noch gefrorene Böden verwandelten sich bei Sonne und Plusgraden schnell in breiige Schlammorgien


 
und ja, diesmal habe ich es doch mal gewaschen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2017)

da fühlt sich der Gates und die Gearbox richtig wohl


----------



## a18tlau (27. Februar 2017)

Heute etwas schlammig


----------



## Speedskater (27. Februar 2017)

Ich war gestern im Taunus unterwegs.




Ich habe ein paar meiner Lieblings-Trails abgeritten, wobei mich die Gabel noch nicht so richtig überzeugt hat.
Da muss ich wohl noch bissel an der Einstellung arbeiten.


----------



## edwardje (27. Februar 2017)

Sehr geiles bike!! Wie ist die Gabel in Vergleich zum bluto?


----------



## Speedskater (28. Februar 2017)

Ich habe gar keine Bluto!
Daher kann ich die Gabel nicht mit einer Bluto vergleichen, aber mit meiner Mattoc mit IRT Kit.
Die Steifigkeit ist für mich mit unter 80 kg ok.
Ich habe noch nicht die optimale Einstellung gefunden und eingefahren ist sie auch noch nicht, aber an die Performance meiner 2,5 Jahre alten Mattoc kommt sie in keiner Weise ran.
Von der Wundergabel wie in diesem Test ist sie weit entfernt, aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur zu doof die Gabel einzustellen.
Die Mattoc ohne IRT Kit arbeitet out of the Box besser.


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte es etwas eilig, der deutsche Wetterdienst kündigte orkanartige Böen an 









Licht am Ende des Tunnels:




10Minuten nachdem ich wieder wohlbehütet zu Hause ankam setzte tatsächlich starker Wind mit Regen ein


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Februar 2017)

Ich war am Sonntag bei bestem Wetter auf dem Felsenwanderweg unterwegs, aber nicht wandernd  46km Singletrail am Stück mit ständigem Auf und Ab ist immer wieder der Hammer... besonders wenn man am Vortag schon in Heidelberg zugeschlagen hat... Unten im Tal tönte ab und zu der Karnevalszug rumm ta ta... und dann tönte da plötzlich Helene Fischer aus den Boxen der Umzugswagen, habs aber nicht so richtig verstanden, hat sich wie  "Atemlos auf dem Trail" angehört, hätte zumindest gepasst


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Februar 2017)

Rodalben.
Immer wieder top.
War ich dieses jahr noch garnicht.


----------



## dukestah (28. Februar 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> da fühlt sich der Gates und die Gearbox richtig wohl


das ist ihr job, gejammert wird nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (28. Februar 2017)

edwardje schrieb:


> Sehr geiles bike!! Wie ist die Gabel in Vergleich zum bluto?


ich kann nur bluto rct am fatbike (4,7/4,8er reifen) mit der 34er am plus bike (3er reifen) vergleichen. bin erst die 34 evolution gefahren und habe dann auf talas umgebaut. die bluto ist auf jeden fall weicher und verwindet sich stärker, was zu mehr bremsflattern und dezentem einlenken beim bremsen führt. das ansprechverhalten der evo war softer als bei der talas, aber das ist ja bekannt. generell wirkt die fox weniger überfordert wenns wirklich rumpelig wird aber da spielt das laufradgewicht bestimmt auch mit eine rolle. wenns ne echte fox 34 fat bike gabel gäbe würde ich sofort wechseln.


----------



## edwardje (28. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort! Ich habe mich die Fast Kartusche zugelegt weil so ist die Bluto RL eher wie ein Pogostick.


----------



## gruenspecht (1. März 2017)

Aschermittwoch im Thüringer Wald


----------



## Woppes (2. März 2017)

Feierabendrunde...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2017)

@Woppes schönes bike,aber irgendwie fehlt da ein Kontrast!
Die Nates mit der hellen Karkasse würden super passen!


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Woppes schönes bike,aber irgendwie fehlt da ein Kontrast!
> Die Nates mit der hellen Karkasse würden super passen!



Ja , oder farbiges Felgenband


----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2017)

@Woppes:
Bitte kein farbiges Felgenband!
Fand die Idee mit den roten Tupfern (nicht Klecksen!) schon gut - schreit doch als nächstes nach einer Kind Shock mit Offset!


(Aber besser weiter in Deinem eigenen Thread...)


----------



## Fatster (2. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Woppes schönes bike,aber irgendwie fehlt da ein Kontrast!



... also *ich* sehe - stark vereinfacht dargestellt - ein grünes Bike mit schwarzen Anbauteilen und Felgen/Reifen ... erinnert dich das nicht an irgendwas, lieber Dieter? 



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @WoppesDie Nates mit der hellen Karkasse würden super passen!



... und natürlich ne Hope Kurbel


----------



## mikeonbike (2. März 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... und natürlich ne Hope Kurbel



nö, die seh' ich nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (2. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> nö, die seh' ich nicht ...





ich auch nicht, ich seh ein superschönes und in sich stimmiges Mukluk


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2017)

@Fatster an was soll mich das erinnern?
Da mußt du mir auf die Sprünge helfen!
Und nein,ich habe keine Skinwalls zu verkaufen!


----------



## sigma7 (3. März 2017)

Unterwegs zu Freunden im Harz...


----------



## hw_doc (3. März 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Unterwegs zu Freunden im Harz...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580264



Aber das Rad ist doch noch gar nicht fertig!


----------



## svennox (3. März 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..in dem grün find ich es noch immer am schönsten


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. März 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Unterwegs zu Freunden im Harz...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580264



Ich will auch mit 

Viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (3. März 2017)

H wie Harz


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. März 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Unterwegs zu Freunden im Harz...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580264



Da hast Du ja einen weiten Weg vor Dir 

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. März 2017)

Kleine Schweineberg-Runde


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Kleine Schweineberg-Runde
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580363 Anhang anzeigen 580364 Anhang anzeigen 580365 Anhang anzeigen 580366 Anhang anzeigen 580367


Ich seh kein Schwein


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich seh kein Schwein



DAS steht ja auch HINTER der Kamera


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> DAS steht ja auch HINTER der Kamera


Host Di wieder sauba eigsaut


----------



## edwardje (3. März 2017)

So heute mal wieder seit langem bei hellstes Tageslicht unterwegs. Habe hinten 0,55 bar drin gehabt bei meine 54 kg und habe jetzt 2 Dellen in die Felge und 4 Platte gehabt. Habe jetzt nach 0,65 bar gesteigert damit ich das Rad nicht zerstöre. (26 x 4.0 Reifen)

Was fährt ihr für ein drück?? Mit die drück kenne ich mich noch nicht gut aus.


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Host Di wieder sauba eigsaut



Oimol Wutz - alat Wutz


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. März 2017)

edwardje schrieb:


> So heute mal wieder seit langem bei hellstes Tageslicht unterwegs. Habe hinten 0,55 bar drin gehabt bei meine 54 kg und habe jetzt 2 Dellen in die Felge und 4 Platte gehabt. Habe jetzt nach 0,65 bar gesteigert damit ich das Rad nicht zerstöre. (26 x 4.0 Reifen)
> 
> Was fährt ihr für ein drück?? Mit die drück kenne ich mich noch nicht gut aus.



Eddy , da gibt's ziemliche Unterschiede .
Es kommt auf die Reifen an , auf die Felgenbreite , auf das Fahrergewicht , die Temperatur , den Untergrund u.s.w.
Da muss sich einfach jeder selbst hinarbeiten 
Allgemein gültige Druckempfehlungen wird wohl keiner geben können.


----------



## Wilbi69 (4. März 2017)

Platte = JJ..so kommts mir manchmal vor...schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (4. März 2017)

Gibts dann gleichwertige Reifen mit den Gewicht von Jumbo Jim?


----------



## rsu (4. März 2017)

Fùr Reifendiskussion gibts ja nen separaten Fred, aber bei 55kg und um die 0.5 bar lag es sicher nicht am Druck. Wiege 75kg und fahre 0.4-0.5bar ohne Probleme mit Platten.


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. März 2017)

Keinen Schlauch kaputt gefahren heute!
Hab sie sicherheitshalber gleich Zuhause gelassen 

Heute gab es aus Zeitgründen nur eine Isarrunde, war aber auch mal wieder nett!




jetzt weis ich auch warum mir das Rad gleich so gut gefallen hat, es passt zu meinen Schuhen 




Poser




kurze Pause...


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. März 2017)

Heute war  superschönes Wetter angesagt, und vor allem schön warm..

Beim nordseitigen Aufstieg stellten sich zwar noch ein paar sehr weiche Schneereste in den Weg, aber dafür wars auf der anderen Seite runter sogar erstaunlich trocken heut..





Mit Blick auf den Alpenkamm..





lg
Kurt


----------



## Dr.Struggle (4. März 2017)

Heute mal das Synergy auf schneefreien Trails ausgeritten,macht mir momentan glatt mehr Spaß als das Ebike,bergab einfach eine Wucht  Der Hinterbau ist bergauf völlig ruhig,absolutes Hardtail Feeling,aber bergab schluckt er dermaßen gut die Brocken weg,überhaupt kein Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen dicken Hardtails,bin super happy damit 
Einzig an den richtig steilen Rampen (von denen wir einige haben...) ist das 30er KB etwas viel.Würde gern auf 28 umrüsten und irgendwie reizt mich so ein BlackOval mal,falls damit jemand Erfahrung hat bitte mal kurz was dazu sagen,vor allem ob ich dann evtl. bei 30 bleiben kann!?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. März 2017)

Heute das Reifen Sommersetup montiert. Fazit: Passt!









Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## versteher (4. März 2017)

Bei mir ist heute Wednesday


----------



## Speedskater (4. März 2017)

Heute im Taunus


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2017)

Isar Flußaufwärts auf den Spuren des Bibers


 

 


Die Flößer haben Ihr Holz schon parat gelegt, die Saison kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (4. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Isar Flußaufwärts auf den Spuren des Bibers
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580804




Da habt Ihr aber ganz schön große Biber an der Isar


----------



## zoomer (4. März 2017)

Cooles Bike ....


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr aber ganz schön große Biber an der Isar


Diesmal aber vor der Kamera


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Keinen Schlauch kaputt gefahren heute!
> Hab sie sicherheitshalber gleich Zuhause gelassen
> 
> Heute gab es aus Zeitgründen nur eine Isarrunde, war aber auch mal wieder nett!
> ...


Da bist mehr oder weniger direkt bei mir zu hause vorbeigefahren. 
Nächstes Mal funk ich dich an


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. März 2017)

würde mich freuen  
wohnst quasi hinter mit als ich das Bild gemacht habe?!


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> würde mich freuen
> wohnst quasi hinter mit als ich das Bild gemacht habe?!


so ungefähr, Buchenhain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2017)

Unterwegs im tiefsten Wasgau auf Pfaden "sauvages"...




Schaurige Felsen:




Fahrbare Treppen:




Endlich an meiner Ferienhütte angekommen:




Mittagsgedeck (Käsekuchen und Rieslingschorle)




Bergab lost trail....bzw. trail lost!




Kurz vor Schluss noch ne schöne Aussicht




Dann war jedoch die Puste raus (43km 1100hm nach fast sechswöchiger Fahrradabstinenz):


----------



## Peng999 (5. März 2017)

Schön wieder was von dir sehen


----------



## ufp (5. März 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Unterwegs im tiefsten Wasgau auf Pfaden "sauvages"...


Das Felgenband bzw die Felgenbänder schauen sehr lässig aus


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2017)

Das falsche Felgenband war fast noch cooler


----------



## bikebecker (5. März 2017)

Hallo 
Im Rheingau unterwegs. 


 

Ist aber schon 3 Woche her, aber bevor keiner mehr Schneebilder sehen will.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## froride (5. März 2017)




----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Schön wieder was von dir sehen


Danke! Ich werd mich bemühen, wieder mehr rad zu fahren und mehr zu zeigen!


----------



## sigma7 (5. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja einen weiten Weg vor Dir


Für die komplette Strecke fehlt mir momentan die Zeit, von München bis Göttingen hat die DB unterstützt.

Gestern war ich noch auf dem Brocken, der Goetheweg ab Torfhaus war komplett fahrbar.











Auf dem Gipfel wurde geräumt


----------



## tgs (5. März 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Danke! Ich werd mich bemühen, wieder mehr rad zu fahren und mehr zu zeigen!


Und nimmste mich vielleicht mal wieder mit? 
Ich fahre so gerne in der Pfalz... und mit einem local ist das dann ein Traum (weil man sich z.B. nicht um Navigation kümmern muss ).


----------



## Wilbi69 (5. März 2017)

Sonntagsrunde..mit Frau schmalbereift ( gibt Minuspunkte) und Sohn auf Fatbike ( volle Punktzahle bei Vattern)..Ziel zur Moti..Stube auf Pferdehof und Eisbecher nach Wahl..doch dann Betriebsferien..Sohn demotiviert und am Ende..alle Väter kennen das bestimmt


 da wusste er noch nicht dass geschlossen ist und dann

fällt er um..oh je
.Überredungskünste und Eisbecher vor Augen gings weiter..heute waren die Berge hinterm See toll zu sehen

 kommt auf den Bildern nicht so eindrücklich wie es war

schon herrlich..hier fehlen nur weitere fatbiker zum perfekten Glück

any way
.fatten
.dann fatbikes dabei..family und die tolle Sicht und zum Schluss Kuchen und Sahne satt für alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2017)

tgs schrieb:


> Und nimmste mich vielleicht mal wieder mit?
> Ich fahre so gerne in der Pfalz... und mit einem local ist das dann ein Traum (weil man sich z.B. nicht um Navigation kümmern muss ).



Für's Guiden fehlt mir momentan so ca. 3 Stück Fitness...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. März 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Für's Guiden fehlt mir momentan so ca. 3 Stück Fitness...


dann komme ich dir vielleicht endlich mal hinterher


----------



## svennox (6. März 2017)

froride schrieb:


>


..besonders cooles Bild, verdient somit ein Extra-Lob


----------



## crossy-pietro (6. März 2017)

edwardje schrieb:


> So heute mal wieder seit langem bei hellstes Tageslicht unterwegs. Habe hinten 0,55 bar drin gehabt bei meine 54 kg und habe jetzt 2 Dellen in die Felge und 4 Platte gehabt. Habe jetzt nach 0,65 bar gesteigert damit ich das Rad nicht zerstöre. (26 x 4.0 Reifen)
> Was fährt ihr für ein drück?? Mit die drück kenne ich mich noch nicht gut aus.




Ich habe hinten 0,45 bar (vo: 0,40 bar) bei 83kg Fahrergewicht (sind aber auch 4,8er-JJ): für mich! das ideale "Misch-Verhältnis" aus Untergrund glatt bügeln und Durchschlagschutz.

Gestern an der Lahn:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/14540243


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2017)

Soderla, hatte auch mal wieder Foto dabei. 
Allerdings war ich nur mit dem GPI unterwegs, drum mußt mein Freund machen was ich im auftrage 











G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. März 2017)

cool, sieht aus wie der "Lions Back" in klein!




Quelle: http://www.lalasreisen.de/amerika/html/lions_back.html


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2017)

Der Lions Back ist bei uns einen Hügel weiter 
Des ist die Siebengeißleinplatte, sozusagen die Fotostelle einer Steinwaldtour, weil wirklich für jeden machbar 

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. März 2017)

Jetzt will ich aber auch mal´n Bild von Eurem richtigen Lions Back sehen!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich aber auch mal´n Bild von Eurem richtigen Lions Back sehen!



Den hab ich noch net mim Fati befahren. Ist in der Mitte ne Stelle drinnen, wos die Bluto wohl zerlegen würd 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. März 2017)

Dann mach schnell ne starrgabel rein.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Dann mach schnell ne starrgabel rein.



Ne, dann laß ich lieber die Bluto zerlegen als meine Handgelenke 

G.


----------



## hw_doc (6. März 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, dann laß ich lieber die Bluto zerlegen als meine Handgelenke
> 
> G.



Das schreit nach ner Fatlab!
Oder bist Du mehr der Lefty-Typ?
B)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Das schreit nach ner Fatlab!


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## imun (6. März 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, hatte auch mal wieder Foto dabei.
> Allerdings war ich nur mit dem GPI unterwegs, drum mußt mein Freund machen was ich im auftrage
> 
> 
> ...


Was für ein Hammer Foto


----------



## boblike (6. März 2017)

Wo ist das? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (6. März 2017)

Nach den riesigen Felsbrocken mal ein fättes Bild von dort wo es flach ist.
Letzte Woche in SPO.


----------



## Deleted 360060 (6. März 2017)

tgs schrieb:


> Und nimmste mich vielleicht mal wieder mit?
> Ich fahre so gerne in der Pfalz... und mit einem local ist das dann ein Traum (weil man sich z.B. nicht um Navigation kümmern muss ).


Sag Bescheid, ich wohne ja bei Dir ums Eck... und bin auch oft in der Pfalz unterwegs.


----------



## danie-dani (6. März 2017)

Kleiner Nightride...



 

Fuldaer Dom...



 

Kalt aber schön war es...


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. März 2017)

schöne Bilder, hätte ich auch Lust drauf gehabt, nachdem ich über 10 h drinnen hocken und langweiligen Dozenten zuhören musste, doch kaum hat man Feierabend fängt es an zu schiffen wie aus Kübeln. 

Hoffentlich sinken bei uns ab morgen auch mal wieder die Temperaturen und es gibt ne schöne trockene Kälte, dieses blöde Aprilwetter ist viel zu früh dran, wer will schon 8 Grad und Dauerregen.


----------



## Wilbi69 (7. März 2017)

@Bioantrieb ..aber nach dem Kübeln hats Fatbikeuntergrund


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Wo ist das?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



Im Steinwald...

G.


----------



## tgs (7. März 2017)

Frankenbiker76 schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, ich wohne ja bei Dir ums Eck... und bin auch oft in der Pfalz unterwegs.


Klasse, ich melde mich!


----------



## Vighor (7. März 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Im Steinwald...
> 
> G.


Laut Google Maps ist das Österreich.
Und da liegt zZ kein Schnee?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2017)

Vighor schrieb:


> Laut Google Maps ist das Österreich.
> Und da liegt zZ kein Schnee?



...puh das mußte ich jetzt gleich mal überprüfen. Zum Glück immer noch Bayern, laut normalem Google 
Der Steinwald ist ein Ausläufer vom Fichtelgebirge in Nordbayern...und ansich trailmäßig perfekt fürs Fäti tauglich. Was ja für Granitgebirge meißt eher selten ist.

G.


----------



## edwardje (7. März 2017)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Ich habe hinten 0,45 bar (vo: 0,40 bar) bei 83kg Fahrergewicht (sind aber auch 4,8er-JJ): für mich! das ideale "Misch-Verhältnis" aus Untergrund glatt bügeln und Durchschlagschutz.
> 
> Danke!!
> 
> Ich werde mich auch ein paar JJ 4.8 zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (7. März 2017)

ein und dieselbe Tour, krasse Unterschiede...


----------



## versteher (8. März 2017)

Heute ist Wednesday ...


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. März 2017)

@versteher laß noch ein paar Bäumchen stehen.


----------



## sigma7 (8. März 2017)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> ein und dieselbe Tour, krasse Unterschiede...
> Anhang anzeigen 581990 Anhang anzeigen 581992


Eschenlainetal?


----------



## versteher (8. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @versteher laß noch ein paar Bäumchen stehen.


Ups - da war ich wohl ein wenig ungestüm unterwegs


----------



## Knarfifrank (9. März 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Eschenlainetal?


Richtig erkannt


----------



## Wilbi69 (9. März 2017)

Gestern Nightride im Mainauwald..der Fatboy lief super..und die Minions bei 0.5 klasse.leider keine weiteren Fatbiker um die neuen schlammigen Unimogschneisen zu fahrendas liebe ich..wassergefüllt und schlammig..Äster quer..super


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. März 2017)

Iiiiihhhhh,Dreck.... .


----------



## murmel04 (9. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Iiiiihhhhh,Dreck.... . Anhang anzeigen 582571



WOOO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (9. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Iiiiihhhhh,Dreck.... . Anhang anzeigen 582571



  Mannnn , Du solltest Dir mal neue Reifen kaufen , da sind ja schon die ganzen Stollen Abgefahren


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2017)

So sieht meins aus wenn es sauber ist 

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. März 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So sieht meins aus wenn es sauber ist
> 
> G.


Ferkel


----------



## danie-dani (9. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Iiiiihhhhh,Dreck.... . Anhang anzeigen 582571



Und wie rollt das "Rennrad"?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mannnn , Du solltest Dir mal neue Reifen kaufen , da sind ja schon die ganzen Stollen Abgefahren


Da hast du wohl Recht!
Erste 20km Ausfahrt und direkt nen Platten!
Ich schreib da nachher noch was zu,hier gehört es nicht hin.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. März 2017)

Meins hat ne relativ neue Isartraillackierung verpasst bekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (9. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Meins hat ne relativ neue Isartraillackierung verpasst bekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 582577



Hat Dich Chris wieder ins schmutzige Unterholz gelockt ????


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2017)

Da müßt ihr aber alle noch aweng üben 






G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. März 2017)

Angeber


----------



## -zor- (9. März 2017)

Feierabend Runde


----------



## gruenspecht (9. März 2017)

Feierabend, Wednesday, Rennsteig ...


----------



## Deleted 414695 (9. März 2017)

Ein Fatbike steht im Walde....


----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. März 2017)

Heute spätnachmittags auf dem Nachhauseweg von der Arbeit.
Der Weg war vor zwei Tagen noch ein mit Fichtennadeln bedeckter, breiter Pfad. Schwere Traktoren, Harvester und Dauerregen machen daraus eine Schlammpiste.....


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Iiiiihhhhh,Dreck.... . Anhang anzeigen 582571


Was ist dann jetzt zu deinem ausführlichen Bericht. 
Interessiert mich brennend. Zwecks eventueller Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Wilbi69 (10. März 2017)

mystische Bilder..Impressionen..geil!! Fatbikes in seinen Elementen...wo das Revier der schmalen Reifen aufhört ..oder auf moosigem Boden mitten im Wald in leichtem Dunst..(Bild von @Eikehaad)...legendäre Bilder..Fatbikes in Pose in dieser Art..mal ohne Rider haben etwas...sind klar anders als Sprung-und Kletterbilder mit Rider....aber super ..,..finde ich echt klasse..bitte mehr


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. März 2017)

Der Schnee der letzte Nacht runter kam schmilzt schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (10. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Was ist dann jetzt zu deinem ausführlichen Bericht.
> Interessiert mich brennend. Zwecks eventueller Kaufentscheidung.




Guckst Du im Reifen-Tread und nicht hier in der Galerie


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Guckst Du im Reifen-Tread und nicht hier in der Galerie


Ihr seid alle so schlau. 
Das weiß ich, leider musste ich hier zitieren dass er schreibt 
Zitieren von dem einen in den anderen Thread geht ned. Aber danke für deine Info.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. März 2017)

Kurze PN und alles ist gut 


 


 
Schmelzwasser


----------



## edwardje (10. März 2017)

Schon wieder ein Platte!!!! Genau auf der gleichen Stelle wie letztes mal.... Schhhhhhh...


----------



## Wilbi69 (10. März 2017)

edwardje schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 582890
> Schon wieder ein Platte!!!! Genau auf der gleichen Stelle wie letztes mal.... Schhhhhhh...


Welcher Reifen?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. März 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Welcher Reifen?


Jumbos


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. März 2017)

JJ seh ich auf dem Bild?! kann es sein das du was zwischen Mantel und Schlauch hast (kleines Steinchen oder so?)

ich war heute Mittag auch mal schnell in den Bergen, Handy-Knipse ist in Reperatur 
als mal die GoPro als Foto hergenohmen....

Blick aufs Wetterstein....




@rsu werden da Erinnerungen wach?


 

















WoEnd soll ja richtig gutes Wetter, leider hab ich andere Verpflichtungen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Zitieren von dem einen in den anderen Thread geht ned. Aber danke für deine Info.


Selbstverständlich geht das. Multizitat,  Thread wechseln und Zitat einsetzen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (10. März 2017)

Heute auch noch ne kleine Nachmittagsrunde gedreht..
Entlang meines Lieblingsbaches, der mit dem ganzen Schmelzwasser zur Zeit recht wild daher kommt 









Dann noch ein kurzer Blick auf den frisch verschneiten Böhmerwaldkamm, am Hochfichtlift scheint auch noch Betrieb zu sein..
Aber angsichts der Wolken dann doch wieder heim 





Schönes Wochende euch..


Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (10. März 2017)

Träume seit 2 jahren von jj
.aber sehe und höre nur von Platten..
Sollte Traum löschen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. März 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Träume seit 2 jahren von jj
> .aber sehe und höre nur von Platten..
> Sollte Traum löschen


Sehe ich nicht so,seit 1 1/2 Jahren keinen Platten.


----------



## edwardje (10. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Jumbos


 Genau jj 4.0. Ich habe genau wieder die gleiche Linie erwischt und ein Stein Durchschlag gehabt. Habe jetzt jj 4.8 snakeskin bestellt. Die sollen Pannen sicherer sein


----------



## Mr_Slow (10. März 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Träume seit 2 jahren von jj
> .aber sehe und höre nur von Platten..
> Sollte Traum löschen


Ich habe auch seit 2 Jahren keinen Platten mit meinen JJ gehabt.


----------



## rsu (10. März 2017)

@FR-Sniper - das ist gemein, meine Lieblings-Frühlingstour wenn sonst noch alles voller Schnee ist und im Sommer war der Kaiserschmarrn unschlagbar  :schwelg:


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. März 2017)

Kaiserschmarn gibt es eher erst in 2 Monaten da 
um den Hüttenwirt mach ich eh einen Bogen, der ist immernoch so unentspannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (10. März 2017)

...aber die Wirtin war ja entspannter, man musste halt im rechten Moment losfahren  Zuletzt waren aber eh zu viele Leute am WE dort, aber das ist auch schon wieder Jahre her...


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. März 2017)

War auch endlich mal wieder unterwegs.

Dahner Gegend - Römerfelsen:








Blick über Dahn mit Restsonne:




Der Abendsonne entgegen:




Zack war es dunkel - finde den Fibbs 




Mond is  shining very hell in the wood:




Schattenseiten:


----------



## edwardje (10. März 2017)

Mal wieder ein bissl neu Schnee und gatsch in die Ost Alpen.


----------



## mikeonbike (10. März 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Träume seit 2 jahren von jj
> .aber sehe und höre nur von Platten..
> Sollte Traum löschen



weder mit den 4ern noch mit den 4,8ern jemals irgendwelche platten... hab als leichtgewicht aber eher selten platten...


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. März 2017)

klickt doch mal bitte für den Fibbs 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2120793?in=potdPool


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. März 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> klickt doch mal bitte für den Fibbs
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2120793?in=potdPool



Gerne Erledigt 

Wie schafft es unser Fibbs nur immer wieder so Tolle Bilder zu machen


----------



## Woppes (11. März 2017)

Gestern spätnachmittags noch ein wenig Sonne getankt


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. März 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> Gestern spätnachmittags noch ein wenig Sonne getankt
> Anhang anzeigen 583338 Anhang anzeigen 583339




Des Radl isch oifach schee


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Des Radl isch oifach schee


Und die Mützn


----------



## Deleted 414695 (11. März 2017)

Noch zu wenig braune Farbelemente..... Sattel allein reicht nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woppes (11. März 2017)

...und heute noch mehr Sonne....



 

 

 

Dann das...


 

Aber dank dem hier, konnte ich sie notdürftig richten und noch nach hause radeln....


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. März 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> ...und heute noch mehr Sonne....
> Anhang anzeigen 583342 Anhang anzeigen 583344 Anhang anzeigen 583345
> 
> Dann das...
> ...




Du hast einfach zu viel Power in den Beinen


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. März 2017)

Titanbein 2


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. März 2017)

Der Frühling scheint sich jetzt sogar bis ins Allgäu vor zu wagen


----------



## Woppes (11. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Der Frühling scheint sich jetzt sogar bis ins Allgäu vor zu wagen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 583351 Anhang anzeigen 583352 Anhang anzeigen 583353 Anhang anzeigen 583354 Anhang anzeigen 583355 Anhang anzeigen 583358 Anhang anzeigen 583359 Anhang anzeigen 583361



Traumwetter, Traumkulisse, Traumabfahrt.....


----------



## Woppes (11. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Und die Mützn



...jaja....Mützn, des konns, die Sieglinde....



Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Du hast einfach zu viel Power in den Beinen


...und des obwohl ich die letzten 3 Jahre fast ausschließlich e-Bike gefahren bin...



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Titanbein 2



Wohl eher nicht....ich bin wohl eher ein miserabler Kettennieter...



Eikehaad schrieb:


> Noch zu wenig braune Farbelemente..... Sattel allein reicht nicht!


Kommt noch....


----------



## digi-foto.at (11. März 2017)

Heute Vormittag bin ich bei genialem Wetter zu einer schönen Tour aufgebrochen.
Nach dem der erste Hügel erklommen war ging es durch einen wunderschönen Wald Richtung Tagesziel ....





.... zur Schlögener Schlinge, hier macht die Donau 2x eine 180° Kurve, auf dem rechten Hügel (_den ich im Foto gescheiter Weise nicht mehr ganz drauf habe)_ steht die Ruine Haichenbach, welche das eigentliche Ziel war..





Dort angekommen......





...ging es erstmal auf den Aussichtsturm.
Hier im Bild sieht man wie die Donau links von oben _(Passauer Gegend)_ runter fließt, hinter mir eine enge 180° Kurve macht und rechts wieder ins Bild rein kommt wo sie auch gleich zur nächsten 180° Kurve ansetzt und wieder in die gleiche Richtung weiter strömt aus der sie links im Bild ankam._(Wen es interessiert und sich nun trotz, oder gerade wegen, meiner Beschreibung gar nicht mehr auskennt soll einfach mal "Schlögener Schlinge" googeln  )
_




Dann war es erst mal Zeit für ne kleine Pause.. 





Bevor es nun den Hang zur Donau runter ging.. _(Keine Sorge wenn ich Hunger hab schau ich immer so komisch..)
_




Dann nach 37km gab's endlich Futter und vor allem was zu trinken , so gestärkt ging es dann noch die restliche Strecke nach Hause inkl. den Hang wieder hoch.





lg
Kurt


----------



## versteher (11. März 2017)

Boah! Schon "kurz-kurz" unterwegs heute? Bei uns wars noch ganz schön frisch.


----------



## digi-foto.at (11. März 2017)

Naja, in den schattigen Fleckchen war bei uns auch noch Reif auf den Wiesen und im Wald. 
Aber in der  Sonne wars schon super 
Hab direkt leichten Sonnenbrand auf der Nase. 

Cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (12. März 2017)

kleine Runde am Nachmittag...





...und manche waren da voll fleißig


----------



## Optimizer (12. März 2017)

In de Palz trinke mer aus em Schobbe. Wenn mer om Wochenend frie unnawegs sinn, donn iss dess ä Frieschobbetour











Unn zumm Schluss nadierlich de Schobbe:


----------



## Rommos (12. März 2017)

....noch mal etwas rumgestreunert heute



 

...und mal bei HK-Engineering nachgeschaut


----------



## stuhli (12. März 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> In de Palz trinke mer aus em Schobbe. Wenn mer om Wochenend frie unnawegs sinn, donn iss dess ä Frieschobbetour
> 
> 
> 
> ...




un was hoscht im Flachmonn drin ?


----------



## Vighor (12. März 2017)

Erster Ausflug mit der Fatlab und gleich das neue Gimbal auch getestet.


----------



## versteher (12. März 2017)

"Rumstreunern" war heute auch bei mir angesagt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. März 2017)

Wochenende war ja Wettertechnisch der Hammer! Man möge mir die Unschärfe verzeihen. Hatte kein Stativ dabei


----------



## Optimizer (13. März 2017)

stuhli schrieb:


> un was hoscht im Flachmonn drin ?


Ei dess was rinn gehärd: Rum!


----------



## froride (13. März 2017)

Sunset in the morning!


----------



## crossy-pietro (13. März 2017)

Schöne Pause nach den ersten netten Trails:





"Gemüse"-Bett I





"Gemüse"-Bett II - dann...





...Trail runter - über'n Bach und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch zur Schutzhütte.





Wieder ein fatter Bike-Tag.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/14632746


----------



## Deleted 217350 (14. März 2017)

froride schrieb:


> Sunset in the morning!



...verkehrte Welt  .


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. März 2017)

Gestern Abend kleiner Nightride..leider nur mit Fatboy und Bambi

aber trotzdem 

anfänglich Trauer: Der Waldsheriff hat einen der ältesten Downhills zerstört..war Sonntag noch fahrbar...naja.
.dann unterm Hochseilgarten durch.


 und weiter

Training für Dahn...und zum Schluss ab in den Stall

gute Nacht..Grüsse aus KN


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2017)

Nochmal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt 

on the Rock:




Der Sonne entgegen:




bissel unscharf:




andere Seite des Felsentores: (Overnighterplätzchen)




Steinmänner:




MAHLZEIT


----------



## Mr_Slow (15. März 2017)

Kleine Abendrunde...






leider nur Handyknipse.


----------



## versteher (15. März 2017)

Heute ist Mittwoch ...
Also höchste Zeit für eine kleine Feierabendrunde.


----------



## shibby68 (16. März 2017)

nicht vergessen @versteher mit diesem bike ist jeden tag mittwoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (16. März 2017)

Ja - das ist ja das Gute ;-)
Mir ist heut auch schon wieder so nach "Mittwoch"


----------



## gruenspecht (16. März 2017)

Mittwoch geht immer


----------



## Deleted 217350 (16. März 2017)

Und nicht vergessen, das Woche für Woche aufs Neue zu erwähnen  .


----------



## versteher (16. März 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen, das Woche für Woche aufs Neue zu erwähnen  .


Sicher nicht! ;-)


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. März 2017)

Nochmal ne Runde gedreht: 

Baumspalter:


 

Baumbrücke:

 

Ruine Gräfenstein


----------



## DrachenDingsda (16. März 2017)




----------



## Mr_Slow (16. März 2017)

Hab mich auf der heutigen Runde mal wieder im fotografieren versucht:
















hoffe die Bilder gefallen...


----------



## bikebecker (16. März 2017)

Hallo
Endlich die Sommerreifen aufgezogen. 


Das gerumpel mit den Spikes und Juggernaut ging mir auf die nerven. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. März 2017)

heute durfte das kleine grüne Dickerle auch mal wieder raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woppes (16. März 2017)




----------



## Bioantrieb (16. März 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Endlich die Sommerreifen aufgezogen. Anhang anzeigen 585142
> Das gerumpel mit den Spikes und Juggernaut ging mir auf die nerven.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Dein Gerumpel hätte ich heute gerne gehabt, superschöne Tour bei Traumwetter, wenn da zwischendurch nicht eisig durchgefrorene Schneereste gewesen wären , so schnell lag ich lange nicht mehr auf der Seite.

Gott sei Dank nix Wildes passiert.

Ein paar Bilder gibt's auch, allerdings bescheidene Qualität, sorry dafür.


----------



## Martina H. (17. März 2017)

... die Hupe 

Was macht eigentlich die Hosensuche?


----------



## Bioantrieb (17. März 2017)

Da ich Gott sei Dank figurtechnisch nix mit dem Herrn meines Signalhorns zu tun habe, 
behalte ich die S, alle M die mir angeboten wurden waren nicht in schwarz, leider.


----------



## froride (17. März 2017)

Morgenrunde vor der Arbeit:


----------



## Beorn (17. März 2017)

"Damit sie wieder kraftvoll zubeißen können!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (17. März 2017)

Heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## cherokee190 (17. März 2017)

Nach einigen Reparatur- und Wartungsarbeiten erstmalig dieses Jahr ausgiebiger mit dem Mondraker unterwegs.
Bluto und schmale 80er Felgen sind Geschichte. Passt mir so eindeutig besser ..... 





Die Forca habe ich auch übern Winter überholt, wackelt nun bedeutend weniger als im damaligen Neuzustand.





Zustand der Wege passte auch, WE mit 29+ noch einen Bogen drum gemacht, konnte ich heute wieder fast alle super befahren.


----------



## divergent! (17. März 2017)

kinderabenteuerrunde....


----------



## Fanatic3001 (17. März 2017)

Die ersten Schnupperrunden


----------



## edwardje (18. März 2017)

Fürs erstmal mit 4.8 und 120 mm Federweg unterwegs.


----------



## versteher (18. März 2017)

Mittwoch abend ...


----------



## gruenspecht (19. März 2017)

Gegenverkehr


----------



## hw_doc (19. März 2017)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Gegenverkehr
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 586058


Yibbieh-Yiebbieh...


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. März 2017)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Gegenverkehr
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 586058


Der schaut aber grimmig, hast ihn etwa beim Liebesakt gestört?


----------



## gruenspecht (19. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Der schaut aber grimmig, hast ihn etwa beim Liebesakt gestört?



Das entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis, unsere Kommunikation war eher einseitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. März 2017)

Kaltes,windiges Wetter mit Dauerregen.... auf der Couch hälts mich nie lange,also raus auf die Trails 
Und trotz des Sauwetters,Tragepassagen und oben immer noch Schnee mit massig Schmelzwasser das in Sturzbächen runterläuft,wars ein richtig cooles Erlebnis,matschig-rutschig ohne Ende aber trotzdem mega spaßig 




 


 

Ich mag diese neblig-düstere Atmosphäre im Wald wenn kaum jemand unterwegs ist,das bleibt immer lange im Gedächtnis hängen


----------



## Starter77 (19. März 2017)

Heute ...


----------



## shibby68 (20. März 2017)

Frischluft


----------



## DrachenDingsda (20. März 2017)

Vielen Dank an @Vegeta2205 für die nette Runde in Bansin


----------



## Hilfmernauf (21. März 2017)

Letztes Wochenende:








Und nein, ich war das nicht. Und es schmeckt auch nicht nach Gummi. Kein Blut zu sehen, sah auch noch gut genährt aus.

Love


hauke


----------



## hw_doc (21. März 2017)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Und es schmeckt auch nicht nach Gummi."

Wie transportiert man ein totes Reh mit dem (Fat)Bike heim?


----------



## shibby68 (21. März 2017)

Ganz langsam ...


----------



## BigJohn (21. März 2017)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unerhört und net a mal Bscheid gsacht 

... Naja war eh krank


----------



## Hilfmernauf (21. März 2017)

Habs an Ort und Stelle aufgegessen, hätte es sonst an Lenker binden müssen, dafür hätte ich aber die Regenjacke anziehen müssen, und das wollt ich nicht. Hat ja nicht geregnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Slow (22. März 2017)

Schnelle Runde in der Mittagspause gedreht und ein bisschen die Sonne genießen...


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. März 2017)

heute war bei mir mal wieder was in GAP dran 

bei der Auffahrt mit Aussicht auf den Kramer




dann schon oben nach einer unglaublichen Schinderei, ich bin immer wieder im Schnee Knietief eingebrochen und das in kurzen Hosen und mit dem Rad auf dem Rücken  ...........naja, zurück gab es nicht, sollte ja eine Belonung kommen 




schon mal das erste Gipfelkreuz in Sicht  ab da waren es nur noch wenige Meter...




das Kreuz steht links, mir einem unglaublich hässlichen Mobilfunkmast  (ist auch noch zu sehn auf dem Bild)




noch ein kurzer Blick ins Skigebiet  da waren noch paar so arme Teufel unterwegs 
und dann ging es rein in den Trail, 1000hm vernichten


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. März 2017)

Etwas off-topic, aber was ist mit Bildern von @fatbikepeg ??

Alles ok bei Dir?


----------



## Knarfifrank (23. März 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> heute war bei mir mal wieder was in GAP dran
> 
> bei der Auffahrt mit Aussicht auf den Kramer
> 
> ...


HI, wo war denn das?


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. März 2017)

Das ist ein Aussichtspunkt auf dem Weg zur Esterbergalm. 
Bei 25%plus ist jede Pause willkommen


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Bei 25%plus





Geniale Aktion 
Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna, ähm.... Fatbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (23. März 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Das ist ein Aussichtspunkt auf dem Weg zur Esterbergalm.
> Bei 25%plus ist jede Pause willkommen


der Weg zur Esterbergalm ist aber schneefrei oder? Warst bis ganz oben auf dem Wank? Welcher Trail bist runter, den Hüttlsteigtrail? Den will ich morgen nämlich auch fahren


----------



## Wilbi69 (23. März 2017)

Kleiner Ausritt ..herrlich...der Fatboy lief wunderbar...kleiner Bach...

..dann wurde es dunkel..

da gehts ordentlich hoch....aber klettern ist klasse..die Minions lieben klettern..jeder Hang wird probiert ..


Grüsse aus KN


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Geniale Aktion
> Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna, ähm.... Fatbiker



Die Zeiten in denen ich das alles gefahren bin, sind vorbei 



Knarfifrank schrieb:


> der Weg zur Esterbergalm ist aber schneefrei oder? Warst bis ganz oben auf dem Wank? Welcher Trail bist runter, den Hüttlsteigtrail? Den will ich morgen nämlich auch fahren



Ja war bis oben.
Bin den Trail unter der Seilbahn runter.
Viel Spaß und wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## fatbikepeg (24. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Etwas off-topic, aber was ist mit Bildern von @fatbikepeg ??
> Alles ok bei Dir?


 Unkraut vergeht nicht! 

Ich war bei den letzten Touren immer zu faul Bilder zu knipsen. Aber hier hab ich ein paar - leider schlechte Qualität (altes iPhone).

Ausflug mit dem Monster am 19.02. entlang des Tegeler Fließes, hier kurzer Stop am Köppchensee, noch vereist:





Ausflug mit dem ICT am 04.03. zuerst Volkspark Rehberge - Wildschweingehege, danach zum Tegeler See:




















Ausflug mit dem Monster am 22.03. wieder Rehberge/Wildschweingehege, danach wieder mal Tegeler See:


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. März 2017)

das mit der Knipsenfaulheit kenne ich sehr gut.


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. März 2017)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> ....den Hüttlsteigtrail? Den will ich morgen nämlich auch fahren



Bitte Berichten!
Steht auch noch auf meiner Liste, aber der Karte nach schaut er doch nicht so spannend aus?!
Ab der Mittelstation kennen ich ihn dann 

das wichtigste hab ich ja noch von meiner Tour gestern


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. März 2017)

Mit meiner Frau zusammen ne Tour gedreht 





@FR-Sniper Man jetzt hab ich Kohldampf


----------



## Mr_Slow (24. März 2017)

Das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt, obwohl es doch immer noch recht frisch ist...




































hat mächtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## Fanatic3001 (24. März 2017)

5:30 Uhr gings los. Kleine Morgenrunde


----------



## Knarfifrank (24. März 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Bitte Berichten!
> Steht auch noch auf meiner Liste, aber der Karte nach schaut er doch nicht so spannend aus?!
> Ab der Mittelstation kennen ich ihn dann
> 
> das wichtigste hab ich ja noch von meiner Tour gestern


Hüttlsteig abgehakt. Leider keine Bilder. Der Steig ist gut zu fahren, Schwierigkeit S1 würd ich sagen, ein zwei Stellen vielleicht S2. Haben ungefähr 20min im Trail verbracht, insgesamt mit hochfahren 2 Stunden. also nur was für die kleine Feierabendrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. März 2017)

Sandy grave, kleine Feierabendrunde bei Schäftlarn


----------



## Starter77 (24. März 2017)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Habs an Ort und Stelle aufgegessen, hätte es sonst an Lenker binden müssen, dafür hätte ich aber die Regenjacke anziehen müssen, und das wollt ich nicht. Hat ja nicht geregnet!




Warst Du hier auch? 
Ein verendetes Wildschwein. Kein schöner Anblick.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. März 2017)

Mach dir nen Helm aus dem Schädel!


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. März 2017)

Zipfe


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. März 2017)

Obelix


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sandy grave, kleine Feierabendrunde bei Schäftlarn
> Anhang anzeigen 587714 Anhang anzeigen 587715 Anhang anzeigen 587716



Und ich hatte Dir schon geglaubt , das Du das Rocky für Deine Frau gekauft hast 






Dabei sieht man Dich jetzt damit öfter als mit Deinem schönen Ice Cream Truck


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. März 2017)

Hast Recht. Meine Frau fährt lieber E-Bike. 
Aber das Rocky ist echt saugeil.


----------



## Starter77 (24. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Mach dir nen Helm aus dem Schädel!



nee ich stehe auf die Modelle mit weniger Mundgeruch...


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. März 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Warst Du hier auch?
> Anhang anzeigen 587727
> Ein verendetes Wildschwein. Kein schöner Anblick.



Echt krass, wo treibt ihr euch nur rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (24. März 2017)

ich war auf dem Weg zum Scharfenstein

https://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/bermershausen
Quelle: ich-geh-wandern.de

Bilder davon lade ich morgen rauf, meine Handyknipse ist im verdienten Feierabend


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. März 2017)

Jürgen, morgen Schwarzenberghütte?


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Jürgen, morgen Schwarzenberghütte?


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. März 2017)

will auch, sch... Verpflichtungen.

Viel Spaß und bitte lasst uns mittels Bildern teilhaben.


----------



## edwardje (24. März 2017)

Heute am hochanger im muerztal unterwegs. Neue fette trails gefunden. Echt ein geiler Gegend!! Und das schönste, direkt vor der Tür.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (24. März 2017)

In der früh das Erste - abends das Letzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (24. März 2017)

Heute auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nachhause


----------



## fatbikepeg (24. März 2017)

Heute mit dem Bulls Monster den Sonnenuntergang am Tegeler See genossen:


----------



## versteher (25. März 2017)

Gestern abend mal wieder einen kleinen Mittwochsausflug gemacht ...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (25. März 2017)

Sorry - ist ein E


----------



## gruenspecht (25. März 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (25. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Jürgen, morgen Schwarzenberghütte?



Nein Chris , Salmaser Höhe , ich hab schon meine Sommerreifen drauf 








Fibbs79 schrieb:


>



Soll ich für Dich ein paar Bildchen machen


----------



## Starter77 (25. März 2017)

Zum Thema Scharfenstein gestern...


----------



## Hilfmernauf (25. März 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Warst Du hier auch?
> Anhang anzeigen 587727
> Ein verendetes Wildschwein. Kein schöner Anblick.


Boa, geil!!! Nee, da war ich nicht. Ich hatte gestern nur ne Amsel und paar Kröten platt auf dem Weg gefunden. wollt schon ein Fotobuch anlegen "Leichen pflastern seinen Weg"


Love

Hauke


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Soll ich für Dich ein paar Bildchen machen




Nach den Bildern (hab eins schon auf Instagram gesichtet) kann der Thread geschlossen werden


----------



## RoDeBo (25. März 2017)

bevor der thread dann geschlossen wird noch was frisches von heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (25. März 2017)

Da es heute so richtig schön war hab ich auch wieder mal die Kamera in den Rucksack gepackt 

Erstmal die Aussicht auf dem ersten Hügel genießen..





Aber bei den doch recht frischen Temperaturen und kräftigem Wind lieber gleich weiter zum Ebenstein, ein Aussichtsplatz an der Kante des Donautales..





Da war es richtig angenehm warm und so wurde da erstmal auf der Bank die Sonne....





...und der Blick auf die Donau genossen....





....zu der es dann über sehr schöne Pfade runter ging.





Da gabs dann natürlich wie immer was zu beissen.  _(Und da ich, wie jedes Jahr, wieder vergessen habe was die da für riesen Portionen auftischen hab ich erst mit der Mahlzeit und dann total vollgefuttert mit dem Weg nach oben gekämpft _





Daher gab's dann oben angekommen erstmal noch eine gemütliche Pause mit Blick auf mein Heimatdorf, bevor ich die letzten km noch ausrollte 





Hoffe ihr hattet auch so einen genialen Tag. 

cu
Kurt


----------



## Rommos (25. März 2017)

Hab auch noch eine Minirunde gedreht, das malade Knie langsam rantasten...


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nach den Bildern (hab eins schon auf Instagram gesichtet) kann der Thread geschlossen werden



Na dann stell ich eben noch was ein , bevor Fibbs hier zu macht 

Rauf zur Salmaser Höhe , oben bei schönstem Sonnenschein über dem Nebel. 
Aber leider ging es bei der Abfahrt dann schon bald in die Nebelsuppe. 
Insgesammt war es mal wieder eine super Tour , diesmal mit Chris und meiner Frau .


----------



## hw_doc (25. März 2017)

Heute kurz an der Sonne gewesen, dazu ein wenig Prosa...




dann der Untergang


 

... und entweder Schaltwerk oder Schaltauge verbogen.


 

Mal wieder am Farley.


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. März 2017)

Sundowner am Königsworther Platz?


----------



## hw_doc (25. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Sundowner am Königsworther Platz?


----------



## -zor- (26. März 2017)

ahhh mal wieder das Farley bewegt


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. März 2017)

Danke @Allgaeufex für die geniale Tour, hat wieder mal richtig Spaß gemacht.
Das nächste Forumstreffen in Immenstadt wär schon ideal.


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Danke @Allgaeufex für die geniale Tour, hat wieder mal richtig Spaß gemacht



@Fatbikebiker 
Hat mich Riesig Gefreut , das Du so Spontan mit gekommen bist 
Obwohl ich diesmal nur mit meinem Halbfaten Radel Unterwegs war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## testvehicle (26. März 2017)




----------



## Wilbi69 (26. März 2017)

@testvehicle ..Dein Bike ist der A380 unter den Bikes..klasse..volle Punktzahl von mir


----------



## froride (26. März 2017)




----------



## Wilbi69 (26. März 2017)

Kleine Tour mit Keksen

 und Iso am See entlang..leider keine Bergsicht..trotzdem schönzwischen Allensbach und Halbinsel Reichenau..


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2017)




----------



## hw_doc (26. März 2017)

Heute Teil 2 im (gen) Deister, hab mich etwas weiter vorgewagt.
War ne echte Schinderei für mich, dem Kamm näher zu kommen - aber hilft ja nix...





Lohn der Mühe war natürlich der Weg bergab - eine von diversen Pausen, um nicht vom Rad geschüttelt zu werden:




Nebenbei die Natur beim Grünfärben bewundern...




Auf'm Rückweg noch den Zustand der Treppe begutachtet:







War tragfähig....  B)




Zur Belohnung mim Tax... ähhh: der Bahn zurück.
Ne Ausrede hab ich dafür auch: Sattelstütze sackt immer wieder ab...  
Macht irgendwer Service für XLC-Stützen oder wirft man die einfach weg?

So, jetzt erstemal Asyl bei meiner Wanne suchen...  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (26. März 2017)

Heute sind wir zur Eisdiele geradelt




Wir haben einen kleine Umweg gemacht und haben die Nutrias besucht








Das ist ein Suchbild, wieviel Kamele sind auf dem Bild? (keine ehrlichen Antworten, bitte nur höfliche Antworten) 




Und dann haben wir noch Bärlauch gejagt




Ein ungleiches Paar.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (26. März 2017)

War am WE im Salzburger Land. Sehr seltsam dort: überall Fahrradverbotsschilder, ein Förster hielt uns an: "Forststrassen sind bis 1. Mai alle gesperrt!""Warum?" (Ich Arschloch frag auch noch blöd nach) - es folgt eine Litanei an Gesetzen und Verfügungen, Kumpel und ich glotzen blöd, dann: "machte eich ned ins Hemd, fohrts Weida, Bubm", sehr seltsam alles. Ist das der berühmte Österreicher Humor? Der is mir zu hoch, gell! Schee wars trotzdem, auch wenn wir Gesetzesbrecher sind, nur der Schnee hat unseren Aufwärtsdrang gebremst:






















Ach: Tote Tiere diesmal nur ne Amsel und ein paar Kröten. dafür nen echten, lebendigen, freien Adler



Love



Hauke


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. März 2017)

Heute mal die Sommerzeit mit einer kleinen Tour zum Rhein eingeläutet. Das 24" Fatboy ist noch nicht ganz fertig, aber das 20" hat sich schon der kleine Bruder geschnappt  ist ja auch verständlich... Der Große war heute nicht zu Hause, also hab ich mit dem Kleinen mal eine Tour runter zum Rhein gemacht. Zuerst durch den Wald, schön auf Trails bis runter zum Rhein, und dann am Ufer entlang Slalom um die Heerscharen von Fußgängern  Hat trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Schön zu sehen, wie gut der Kleine schon mit dem dicken Bike umgehen kann. Auch bei ihm merkt man einen Quantensprung zwischen 20" Plusbike und 20" Fatbike. 

Voll motiviert beim Downhill 


 

echter Fatbike-Untergrund (er ist tatsächlich mit Vorliebe in der Trekkerspur gefahren): 


 

Unten am Rhein, immer wieder schön, das Teil:


 

Und mit einem großen und einem kleinen Fatbike unterwegs zu sein ist ein besonderes Vergnügen, ich freu mich schon auf die erste Tour mit drei verschiedenen Größen:


 

Eltville in Sicht:


 

Ein Skatepark am Ende rundete die Tour ab, auch hier hatte der Bursche ne Menge Spaß:


 



 



 

Am Ende kam der Schwiegervater vorbei und sammelte den Kleinen ein, damit er nicht den ganzen Berg wieder hoch strampeln musste. 
Wir saßen 5 Minuten am Treffpunkt, da kam witzigerweise @MDewi vorbei, der genau hier gerade sein Wohnmobil deponieren wollte. Der selbe @MDewi, der vor einer Woche zufällig bei mir vor der Haustür vorbei gefahren ist und den ich als Fatbiker natürlich gleich angequatscht hatte... Zufälle gibt´s!

Den Rückweg bin ich dann alleine zurück gefahren, mit nettem 6,5 Kilo Rucksack auf dem Buckel... Ganz schön warm, dieser Frühlingstag!


----------



## danie-dani (26. März 2017)




----------



## mikeonbike (26. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> @Fatbikebiker
> Hat mich Riesig Gefreut , das Du so Spontan mit gekommen bist
> Obwohl ich diesmal nur mit meinem Halbfaten Radel Unterwegs war



Halbfat? 3" bis 4" - wo?


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Halbfat? 3" bis 4" - wo?



Sorry , Halbfat geht für mich bei 2,8" los ( 3" ) hatte ich auch schon drauf


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. März 2017)

@hw doc ein Kumpel hat mal gemeint, ich sollte mich an Stahlross (Guts-Muths-Str. irgendwo beim Jahnplatz) wenden, wenn ich scheinbar unlösbare Probleme mit dem bike habe, habs noch nicht probiert, aber vielleicht können sie dir mit der Stütze helfen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. März 2017)

@Speedskater laufen die Nutrias so im Park bei euch rum, sehe gar keinen Zaun? 

Danke für die Pics, so süß


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> @testvehicle ..Dein Bike ist der A380 unter den Bikes..klasse..volle Punktzahl von mir



Na dann warte mal ab, bis beim Forumstreffen ein hellblaues Stahl-Urgetüm eines Halbösterreichers zur Landung ansetzt


----------



## testvehicle (27. März 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Na dann warte mal ab, bis beim Forumstreffen ein hellblaues Stahl-Urgetüm eines Halbösterreichers zur Landung ansetzt



Ich will Bilder !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (27. März 2017)

testvehicle schrieb:


> Ich will Bilder !!!



Der GERÄT muss man Live erleben


----------



## testvehicle (27. März 2017)

würde ich gerne, nur viel zu weit weg..... von daher


testvehicle schrieb:


> Ich will Bilder !!!


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2017)

testvehicle schrieb:


> Ich will Bilder !!!



Die Antonow 225 ist leider noch in der Luft


----------



## Wilbi69 (27. März 2017)

Ich freue mich auch drauf..und überhaupt auf alle eure fatten Böcke und die Driver dazu


----------



## Speedskater (27. März 2017)

Die Nutrias wurden von Tierschützern vor vielen Jahren aus einer Farm befreit und habe sich bei uns an der Nidda angesiedelt.
Auf meinem Arbeitsweg von Karben an der Nidda entlang bis nach Frankfurt Rödelheim laufen viele Nutrias in Ufernähe rum. Die gehören mittlerweile wie Enten, Nilgänse (Überbleibsel von der Bundesgartenschau in Frankfurt), Graureiher, Schwäne usw dazu.


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. März 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Nutrias wurden von Tierschützern vor vielen Jahren aus einer Farm befreit und habe sich bei uns an der Nidda angesiedelt.
> Auf meinem Arbeitsweg von Karben an der Nidda entlang bis nach Frankfurt Rödelheim laufen viele Nutrias in Ufernähe rum. Die gehören mittlerweile wie Enten, Nilgänse (Überbleibsel von der Bundesgartenschau in Frankfurt), Graureiher, Schwäne usw dazu.



Du Glückspilz, ein schöner Biketag wird, für mich zumindest, zu einem perfekten, wenn ich beim Streifzug durch herrliche Landschaften auch noch ein paar nette Gesellen rechts und links des Weges sehe, wo das doch leider immer weniger wird. 

Ok, auf Schlangen kann ich gut verzichten, hoffe dann gedanklich immer keine Panne an der Stelle zu haben, aber auch die sind ja wichtig fürs Öko-System.


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Du Glückspilz, ein schöner Biketag wird, für mich zumindest, zu einem perfekten, wenn ich beim Streifzug durch herrliche Landschaften auch noch ein paar nette Gesellen rechts und links des Weges sehe, wo das doch leider immer weniger wird.
> 
> Ok, auf Schlangen kann ich gut verzichten, hoffe dann gedanklich immer keine Panne an der Stelle zu haben, aber auch die sind ja wichtig fürs Öko-System.



Du hast ein Problem mit Schlangen?  Falls Du mal einen "Beschützer" brauchst, ne:

So mach *ich* das!






Ich kann nur nicht auf Eichhörnchen!  Diese hinterhältigen gemeingefährlichen Biester sind einfach zu flink


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. März 2017)

Danke für das Angebot, werde mich, bei den Touren in Dahn, in deiner Nähe aufhalten und ggf. darauf zurückkommen. 
Dafür habe ich einen guten Draht zu Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. März 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Na dann warte mal ab, bis beim Forumstreffen ein hellblaues Stahl-Urgetüm eines Halbösterreichers zur Landung ansetzt




Stimmt
Wenn ich mein Dickerchen mit 4,8er Bud und Lou daneben stelle sieht mein Fatboy immer aus wie ein Kinderradel 

Ich liebe sein Blaues Pummelchen und bin immer Beeindruckt von der Gewalt , mit der er es die Berge Hochwuchtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit der er es die Berge *Hochschwuchtelt*


----------



## Udu (27. März 2017)

Kleine Feierabendrunde


----------



## Starter77 (27. März 2017)

Bundesgartenschau?
Hier eher nicht 


Trotzdem ein schöner Spielplatz 

Ärger gabs trotzdem - warum bloß...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (27. März 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (28. März 2017)

Kleine Trainingseinheit fürs Fatbike-Treffen in Dahn 



 

 

 

 



700 Höhenmeter auf 6 Kilometer puh... und dann hat die Hütte auch noch zu


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. März 2017)

Man was für ne geile Gegend.. 

cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (28. März 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Man was für ne geile Gegend..
> 
> cu
> Kurt



Stimmt Kurt 

Ich glaube wir sollten doch irgend wann mal ( wie @Fatbikebiker schon geschrieben hat ) ein Fatbike-Treffen im Allgäu machen.
Damit wir auch mal eine Österreich-Delegation kennen lernen dürfen   ( ein / zwei Versuche hatten wir ja schon mal Gestartet  )

Was ich noch sagen wollte , Deine Heimat sieht auch sehr Interessant aus


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2017)

Jürgen hast Du den Hasenstall offen gelassen  und die erfrieren heut Nacht


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Stimmt Kurt
> 
> Ich glaube wir sollten doch irgend wann mal ( wie @Fatbikebiker schon geschrieben hat ) ein Fatbike-Treffen im Allgäu machen.
> Damit wir auch mal eine Österreich-Delegation kennen lernen dürfen   ( ein / zwei Versuche hatten wir ja schon mal Gestartet  )
> ...




Ja das wär ne spitzen Sache.

Und ja, ist bei uns auch echt schön, nur die Berge fehlen halt ein bisschen

Lg
Kurt


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Jürgen hast Du den Hasenstall offen gelassen  und die erfrieren heut Nacht



Ne Du , aufm Grill wird's denen schon schön warm


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. März 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ne Du , aufm Grill wird's denen schon schön warm


  jetzt bekomme ich heute Nacht Alpträume...


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> jetzt bekomme ich heute Nacht Alpträume...



Och nöh , der Grill ist nur als Fußbodenheizung unterm Hasenstall da


----------



## gruenspecht (28. März 2017)

Feierabendrunde zum Rennsteig. Um 20:00 Uhr noch hell


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. März 2017)

Fussbodenheizung 
Danke, jetzt hab ich wieder schönes Kopfkino.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand ein paar tolle Bilder, war ja Traumwetter zum Biken, hach wenn die Arbeit nur nicht so aufdringlich wäre.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. März 2017)

Früher Feierabend, 
Genug Zeit für ne mini 8km Runde um die Scheiben einzubremsen. Die Gabel und ich lernen uns auch langsam kennen.










Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fatster (29. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> jetzt bekomme ich heute Nacht Alpträume...



... Weiber!  

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: 
Was hätte der gute Jürgen denn auch machen sollen?  Ist doch klar, dass man(n) nach so einer Gipfelhatz ordentlich Kohldampf hat, oder? 

Und schließlich hätte die Hütte doch einfach nur *geöffnet* sein müssen, dann wären die lieben kleinen Karnickel noch am Leben ...  ... is doch so Jürgen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (29. März 2017)

A gscheite Brotzeit im Sackerl haben.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> A gscheite Brotzeit im Sackerl haben.



http://www.fotocommunity.de/photo/hase-im-sack-deistler/9375631


War schon wieder in der Dahner Gegend  unterwegs.
Sogar mit Live-Instruktionen von @Optimizer 

Finde das Fatbike:


 

Dahn:


 

Sandsteintürmchen (hat nicht auf´s Bild gepasst) 


 

Äfach schee de Pälzer Wald


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. März 2017)

wirklich schön bei euch, nur noch 23 Tage, dann darf ich auch!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (29. März 2017)

Morgenstund ...


----------



## barbarissima (29. März 2017)

Super Service  




Super Tag


----------



## Marcy666 (30. März 2017)

Letzten Sonntag war bei besten Wetter das 'Pre-Opening 2017' am Flowtrail Stromberg:


----------



## Fatster (30. März 2017)

Meine gestrige Tour gehört in die Kategorie: "_Wie ich aus der Not eine Tugend machte_" 

Nachdem ich gestern früh aufgrund akut auftretender Verblödung um 4.30 Uhr meinen Helm Zuhause vergessen hatte, dies jedoch erst um 4.50 Uhr am Bahnsteig - und damit viel zu spät um nochmal umzukehren  - bemerkte, war ich kurzerhand gezwungen, meine ursprünglich geplante "Velothon-Testfahrt" in eine "Trödel und Blödel und haste-nich-gesehen-ich-hab-ja-Zeit-weil-keinen-Helm" Heimfahrt abzuändern. 

Naja, und was soll ich sagen:

GEIL WAR's!  ... ich hab plötzlich Dinge gesehen, an denen ich sonst im Tiefflug immer unbeachtet vorbeigerauscht bin.

Das hier zum Beispiel:  Kilometer 8 - Steg über dem Neckar





Oder das hier .... Kilometer 8,5 - Weiß nicht, ob man's lesen kann, aber das Schiff hat allem Anschein nach "Allrad"    



Kilometer 9: Noch 'n Steg ... OK, die hatten da von allen Seiten Ketten dran gehängt, aber hey: Ich fahr FATBIKE 




Und plötzlich sah ich auch diese kleinen Verlockungen, die sich alle 200 Meter boten 




Verlockungen ganz anderer Art bei Kilometer 15




Bei Kilometer 15,5 hatte sich *diese* Verlockung dann allerdings erledigt 




Dafür blieb dann wieder Zeit, sich auf die Landschaft und das Panorama zu konzentrieren ... nicht, dass das vorherige nicht auch seine Reize gehabt hätte  



Hach ne, wenn man hier mal *nicht* mit Puls 180 lang donnert, dann ist diese kleine langgezogene Dreckserhebung wirklich sehr schön  



Kilometer 25: Die Verlockungen ... da waren sie wieder  ...




Kilometer 27: Um mich wieder etwas zu erden, hab ich hier mal kurz tiiiief eingeatmet .... na also, geht doch!  ... und weiter ...



Eine absolut ungewohnte Situation bei Kilometer 29 .... und nun?  *Was mach ich jetzt? Was soll das? Muss ich jetzt sterben wenn ich weiterfahre?* ... 1000 Fragen ...




Neeeeeeeee, die haben nur geblufft!  Ich konnte meine gemächliche Reise entlang des Neckars fortsetzen ...





Guten Mutes bei Kilometer 35 dann *das!?!?    ... Lieber Gott, wieso? Wiiiesooo tust Du mir das an!? *
200m bis zur Glückseligkeit, noch 20 km bis nach Hause ...    ... ich gestehe, ich war versucht auf die "Kurzdistanz" zu setzen 





Charakterstark wie ich aber nunmal bin, hab ich mich weitergequält und dank des mehr als moderaten Tempo's (irgendwie wollte ich wohl nicht so richtig weg von diesem Maultaschenparadies ) hab ich plötzlich bei Kilometer 36 Sachen gesehen, die ich bisher noch nicht mal ansatzweise wahrgenommen hatte ...  ... kann aber auch sein, dass der WILLIS am Montag noch nicht gestanden ist 




Das hier ist mein Lieblings-Drecksstück der Tour ... egal ob man hier mit 30 km/h entlang ballert oder mit 18 km/h vor sich hin cruised, der verf***te Gegenwind ist einfach *immer *Sch****!  



Gegenwind auch hier bei Kilometer 40, aber dank der schönen Landschaft war's mir irgendwie ........ genau! 




Kilometer 43 - ne obercoole "Trauste-dich-Stelle", an der's mir jedesmal das Adrenalin bis in die Haarspitzen treibt und ich den Lenker quasi links und rechts des Vorbaus greife   



Das Brückenende, wo man mit richtig Speed dann runterkommt, ist keinen Deut besser  



Wie dem auch sei:
Finger sind alle noch dran, auf den Gegenwind ist eh hundertprozentig Verlass, der Maultaschenkönig läuft mir nicht weg - im Gegensatz zu der netten Joggerin  - und wenn ich nächstes Mal wieder meinen Helm mitnehme, dann weiß ich jetzt zumindest, was diese Heimfahrtsstrecke auf ihren 52 Kilometern alles "Schönes" zu bieten hat. War mal ganz schön, nicht immer nur den "Schnitt" im Auge zu haben.

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## shibby68 (30. März 2017)

sehr schön geschrieben und bebildert. 
ich nutze den trekker auch gerne für solche aktionen (aber mit helm). 
gibt sooo viele nette sachen zu entdecken abseits der standard-haus-strecken. dafür eignet sich das fatty einfach perfekt!
mehr davon bitte.


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. März 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Meine gestrige Tour gehört in die Kategorie: "_Wie ich aus der Not eine Tugend machte_"
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern früh aufgrund akut auftretender Verblödung um 4.30 Uhr meinen Helm Zuhause vergessen hatte, dies jedoch erst um 4.50 Uhr am Bahnsteig - und damit viel zu spät um nochmal umzukehren  - bemerkte, war ich kurzerhand gezwungen, meine ursprünglich geplante "Velothon-Testfahrt" in eine "Trödel und Blödel und haste-nich-gesehen-ich-hab-ja-Zeit-weil-keinen-Helm" Heimfahrt abzuändern.
> 
> In diesem Sinne ...



Naja, andere vergessen die Steckachse 

Schön geschrieben und bebildert 

Mit der Maxxis-Bereifung wäre es sicherlich keine Cruiser-Fahrt gewesen, sondern knallhartes Training  

Ich hab heute nur ne kleine Minirunde gedreht, ich stand etwas unter Zeitdruck. Zeit für ne Afri-Cola an meinem Lieblingsaussichtspunkt (hier geht es  auch am 22.4.17 entlang) bei herrlichstem Wetter, hab ich mir trotzdem genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (30. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Naja, andere vergessen die Steckachse
> 
> Schön geschrieben und bebildert
> 
> ...



Steckachsenvergesser sind Obervollpfosten


----------



## DerHackbart (30. März 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Meine gestrige Tour gehört in die Kategorie: "_Wie ich aus der Not eine Tugend machte_"
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern früh aufgrund akut auftretender Verblödung um 4.30 Uhr meinen Helm Zuhause vergessen hatte, dies jedoch erst um 4.50 Uhr am Bahnsteig - und damit viel zu spät um nochmal umzukehren  - bemerkte, war ich kurzerhand gezwungen, meine ursprünglich geplante "Velothon-Testfahrt" in eine "Trödel und Blödel und haste-nich-gesehen-ich-hab-ja-Zeit-weil-keinen-Helm" Heimfahrt abzuändern.
> 
> ...


Wenn du das nächste Mal in der Gegend um Besigheim etc. bist und nen Helm dabei hast, könnte ich dir da gern ein paar nette Sachen zeigen! [emoji6]

Ansonsten kommt mir die Strecke sehr bekannt vor. Besonders die Stelle mit dem Gegenwind kenne ich nur zu gut...


----------



## Fatster (30. März 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Wenn du das nächste Mal in der Gegend um Besigheim etc. bist und nen Helm dabei hast, könnte ich dir da gern ein paar nette Sachen zeigen!
> 
> Besonders die Stelle mit dem Gegenwind kenne ich nur zu gut...



Ich kenne auf der Strecke Stuttgart - Kirchheim überhaupt nichts anderes als Ostwind (=Gegenwind) 
Nehm das jedes Mal aufs Neue als "charakterbildende Maßnahme", freu mich dann aber trotzdem wie Bolle, wenn mir Rennradler mal paar Kilometer Windschatten geben


----------



## DerHackbart (30. März 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich kenne auf der Strecke Stuttgart - Kirchheim überhaupt nichts anderes als Ostwind (=Gegenwind)
> Nehm das jedes Mal aufs Neue als "charakterbildende Maßnahme", freu mich dann aber trotzdem wie Bolle, wenn mir Rennradler mal paar Kilometer Windschatten geben


Mit dem 29er war ich auch oft am Neckar von Stuttgart Richtung Norden unterwegs. War mir aber oft zu windig und irgendwann auch zu fad. 
Jetzt mit dem Halbfetten zieht es mich doch eher in die windstillen Wälder oberhalb von Neckar und Enz.[emoji6]


----------



## Fatster (30. März 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Mit dem 29er war ich auch oft am Neckar von Stuttgart Richtung Norden unterwegs. War mir aber oft *zu windig* und irgendwann auch zu fad.



Sag ich doch


----------



## Marcy666 (31. März 2017)

Wir sind bei der Wahl zum Foto des Tages dabei

Bitte fleißig Voten, Danke

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2129017?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (31. März 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Kilometer 43 - ne obercoole "Trauste-dich-Stelle", an der's mir jedesmal das Adrenalin bis in die Haarspitzen treibt und ich den Lenker quasi links und rechts des Vorbaus greife   Anhang anzeigen 589457
> 
> Das Brückenende, wo man mit richtig Speed dann runterkommt, ist keinen Deut besser  Anhang anzeigen 589458



mehr als 660 mm braucht kein mensch  ... dann klappts auch mit den pfosten...


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Meine gestrige Tour gehört in die Kategorie: "_Wie ich aus der Not eine Tugend machte_"
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern früh aufgrund akut auftretender Verblödung um 4.30 Uhr meinen Helm Zuhause vergessen hatte, dies jedoch erst um 4.50 Uhr am Bahnsteig - und damit viel zu spät um nochmal umzukehren  - bemerkte, war ich kurzerhand gezwungen, meine ursprünglich geplante "Velothon-Testfahrt" in eine "Trödel und Blödel und haste-nich-gesehen-ich-hab-ja-Zeit-weil-keinen-Helm" Heimfahrt abzuändern.
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte schon das ist die Aussicht von deiner Terrasse


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. März 2017)

Das Dicke hat den Dicken zur Arbeit bringen dürfen 





Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shibby68 (31. März 2017)

schönes bild


----------



## Fatster (31. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> mehr als 660 mm braucht kein mensch  ... dann klappts auch mit den pfosten...



Erwachsene schon!


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. März 2017)

Heute hab ich 4 Aussichtsfelsen angefahren. Alle waren "belegt" von Liebespaaren, Fotografen, Rentnern ..... 
Was ist heute nur los????

Dann gibt es halt nur Trailhandypicture 



 



 

Ein freies Plätzchen zum Genießen meiner Coke hab ich dann doch noch gefunden


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. März 2017)

@Fibbs79 was heisst hier nur???

Gerade Bild 1 + 2 machen Lust auf mehr.


----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2017)

Also mir gefallen Bild 1 und 2 auch außerordentlich gut


----------



## Udu (31. März 2017)

Unterwegs auf dem Heuberg auf der schwäbischen Alb


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. März 2017)

Der nachhauseweg war ganz ohne Zeitdruck. Das gab die Möglichkeit den Arbeitsweg etwas zu erkunden. Und siehe da. 11km Waldautobahn am Stück, zwischendrin kleine Trails. Und alles parallel zum normalen Weg. War das geil. Ich muss wohl mehr als nur Freitag die 25km zur Arbeit radeln.







Und noch zwei von heute Morgen







Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (1. April 2017)

Biken bei Sonnenaufgang ist momentan mein Favorit.

Nachmittags bei schönstem Wetter mit Frau und Kind ( nee -ich missbrauche meine Frau nicht als Lastesel - die fuhr mit Pedelec)


----------



## froride (1. April 2017)

Heute Bild und Videospielerei:


----------



## Optimizer (1. April 2017)

Erster Testride im Antistarrmodus:


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Erster Testride im Antistarrmodus:
> Anhang anzeigen 590201



Und - wie isset?
Irritiert jetzt die Farbe der Knöpfe bei der Abfahrt?  B)


----------



## Udu (1. April 2017)

Sieht super aus, meine Hochachtung!
Ist die Frage nach dem Laufradsatz gestattet?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristianNO (1. April 2017)

Ende Feb im Fjell


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## froride (1. April 2017)

Aus dem Video oben:


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und - wie isset?
> Irritiert jetzt die Farbe der Knöpfe bei der Abfahrt?  B)


Handgelenkentspannend. Knopfeloxal ist noch suboptimal.
Laufradsatz ist Hope/Halo Tundra


----------



## Mr_Slow (2. April 2017)

Erstes Rendezvous auf der Hausrunde, mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (2. April 2017)

Kinderhänger kann ich auch bieten...


----------



## gruenspecht (2. April 2017)

Wochenendmodus


----------



## 29erBiker (2. April 2017)

Fat- und Halbfat unterwegs auf Tour heute...


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. April 2017)

so, das FAtty heite mal auf 29" semiplus umgebaut und ich muss ehrlich zugeben, das fetzt mal ziemlich stark.
Haben die 4.0" 26er Reifen schon viel Sicherheit vermittelt, ist das mit den jetzigen 29" 3er ebenso, wenn nicht sogar noch etwas besser. Surfen, da hatte ich das Gefühl, man muss gar nicht mehr so arg ziehen oder lange in der Luft halten, bergab auch gut, über Wurzeln, wie Fatbike, Überschlaggefühl gleich null.

einzig ein wenig "schwammig" oder mehr "Kraft" beim Lenken hatte ich gemerkt. der Fat B Nimble am HR macht Laune! damit ließ es sich im losen Nadelboden herrlich kontrolliert in den Kurven driften. toll.
am VR war er auch gut, bis auf setile Sandstellen.

Rollwiderstand lief gut, die ließen sich auch ruck zuck auf tubeless vereinbaren mit der Felge.

selbst aus Kurven rausdrücken lief mit den 29er Rädern super verspielt und flowig.
jetzt mag ich für die Kiste glatt noch ne Federgabel haben dann wäre das für 60% aller Einsätze mein Rad. Also ich kann den Hype um 27,5" + usw. nachvollziehen, macht Laune


----------



## digi-foto.at (2. April 2017)

Auch bei mir war bestes Kaiserwetter angesagt..

Da hab ich gestern mal schnell eine Tour in eine mir eigentlich völlig unbekannte Gegend auf der Karte zusammengeklickt.
Hat ganz gut funktioniert, zwar wenig bis gar keine Trails aber eine echt schöne Cross-Country-Tour .

Erst mal noch über die Terrasse des Gasthauses an dem Badesee bei mir direkt ums Eck..









Die "Abkürzung" kann ich aber auch bald wieder knicken, wenn hier wieder der Sommer-Trubel Einzug hält.
Derzeit ist's noch recht besinnlich da.. 





Tja dann mal weiter Richtung Tagesziel..

Servus <-> Howidere.. 





Am Fuße des Friedrichsberges, dessen Aussichtsturm heute das Ziel war, noch ne kurze Pause.
Der Anstieg da rauf hat auf der Karte schon nicht "gemütlich" ausgeschaut 





Aber die Aussicht entschädigt, auch wenn es recht dunstig war heute..









Auf der anderen Seite des Bergerl's unten angekommen lies es sich "Fatty" nicht nehmen kurz in dem farblich hervorragend passenden Bettchen platz zu nehmen.. _(Keine Sorge es wurden keine Blümchen beschädigt oder verletzt, Fatty war ganz sanft.. )_





Aber wir sind ja nicht zum pennen los gezogen.. also weiter über schöne Wald-...





..und Feldwege..





Aja übrigens... hatte die ganze Tour über diesen Song im Kopf, _(vermutlich weil ich den noch gehört hab bevor ich losfuhr..  )_ .. passte irgendwie perfekt zu meinem "Flow" heute 






So beschwingt und mit vereinten Kräften waren die letzten paar km nach Hause dann auch noch der reinste Genuss. 





lg
Kurt


----------



## Hilfmernauf (2. April 2017)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Wochenendmodus
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 590475


Zeig mal mehr!

Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (2. April 2017)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Zeig mal mehr!
> 
> Hauke



Einmal ohne und einmal mit Besatzung.


----------



## Beorn (2. April 2017)

Was ist das für ein geiles Hängerteil?


----------



## caponedd (3. April 2017)

... gestern ein wenig die JJ "gequält":

 
Mit entsprechendem Druck rollen sie einfach.
... und rollen, und rollen, und ...


----------



## edwardje (3. April 2017)

Heute vor das erste mal mit die fast Suspension tuning Kit unterwegs. Wahnsinn!! So ein Unterschied. Endlich kein rodeo mehr, aber ein federgabel.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. April 2017)

Heute eine Runde gedreht. Allerdings im Flachland.


----------



## himbeerquark (4. April 2017)

Beorn schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein geiles Hängerteil?


bin mal so frei: weehoo https://rideweehoo.com/


----------



## stuhli (5. April 2017)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Heute eine Runde gedreht. Allerdings im Flachland.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 591203
> 
> ...



sind das die leichten Juggernaut?...wie fahren die sich?

Jo...Oatsnack  die hab ich auch immer dabei.


----------



## Speedskater (5. April 2017)

Auf dem Reifen steht Juggernaut Pro -> leichte Wurstpellen. Wie ist der Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt und die Pannenstatistik im groben Gelände?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (5. April 2017)

Moin, der Rollwiderstand soll Sau hoch sein. Aber ist einer der leichtesten reifen am Markt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. April 2017)

Na,sauhoch ist def. übertrieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (5. April 2017)

Kommt drauf an wie hoch die Sau ist ..


----------



## Titanbein1302 (5. April 2017)

Es gibt ein französicher Fatbike reifentest (laborwerte), weiss jemand noch wie die Seite heisst?
Dort sind die Rollwiderstände hinterlegt.

habs gefunden.






Off-Topic beendet.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. April 2017)

Der Juggernaut Pro fährt sich auf Asphalt angenehm. Ich bilde mir ein, man spürt das Mindergewicht schon. 
Ich fahre sie allerdings erst seit kurzem, von daher kann ich nur sagen, bisher keine Panne. 
Ist aber bei der Kilometerleistung keine wirkliche Aussage möglich.
Ich hatte zuerst versucht sie Tubeless zu montieren, aber keine Chance. 
In den Flanken waren etliche Mikrolöcher , erst nachdem ich sie mit der Milch ausgewaschen hatte, hielt es einigermaßen, allerdings über Nacht deutlicher Druckverlust. Jetzt mit Schlauch...


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. April 2017)

bissel Trailriding betrieben ...... 


 

im schönen Pfälzer-Felsenland:


----------



## Fatster (6. April 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> bissel Trailriding betrieben ......
> Anhang anzeigen 591634



Du bist natürlich *links runter* gefahren, gell?


----------



## murmel04 (6. April 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> bissel Trailriding betrieben ......
> Anhang anzeigen 591634
> 
> im schönen Pfälzer-Felsenland:
> Anhang anzeigen 591633



Immer wieder schön .
Noch 1x schlafen, dann geht's auch ab in die Pfalz


----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. April 2017)

Ich muss auch mal wieder rodalben fahren. Fehlt noch meine Tour mit dem faten.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. April 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Du bist natürlich *links runter* gefahren, gell?



Du solltest mal die rechte Stelle sehen 


Spoiler


----------



## Fatster (6. April 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal die rechte Stelle sehen
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



... ich meinte das andere "links"! Das links, wo der Daumen rechts ist ...  ... oder doch andersrum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. April 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... ich meinte das andere "links"! Das links, wo der Daumen rechts ist ...  ... oder doch andersrum?



Also wenn man die Laufrichtung der Reifen beachtet die natürlich falschherum montiert sind (mehr Grip)dazu die Sicht des Fahrers beachtet der die Kurbel aus Sicht des Fotofesthaltegerätes rückwärts bewegt..... bin ich.......







geradeaus gefahren


----------



## Fatster (6. April 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Also wenn man die Laufrichtung der Reifen beachtet die natürlich falschherum montiert sind (mehr Grip)dazu die Sicht des Fahrers beachtet der die Kurbel aus Sicht des Fotofesthaltegerätes rückwärts bewegt..... bin ich.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Verdoppeln! Du musst deine Medikamentendosis unbedingt verdoppeln!


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Verdoppeln! Du musst deine Medikamentendosis unbedingt verdoppeln!



Das sollte er blos nicht machen 

Sonst kommt er ja auf Dein Niveau


----------



## Fatster (7. April 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das sollte er blos nicht machen
> 
> Sonst kommt er ja auf Dein Niveau



*... dich nenn ich ab jetzt nur noch "Brutus"!  *


----------



## bikebecker (7. April 2017)

Hallo 
Heute auf dem Altkönig.


 
Im Hintergrund waren leider überall Kettensägen zu hören .

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. April 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund waren leider überall Kettensägen zu hören .


War diesmal 'ne schnelle Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (7. April 2017)




----------



## mikeonbike (7. April 2017)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


>


 Es reicht, wenn du das bild einmal postest...


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2017)

Warum haben so viele Fatbiker sooooo hässliche Spritzschutzdinger am Bike ;_(


----------



## Rodriguez06 (8. April 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Es reicht, wenn du das bild einmal postest...


----------



## froride (8. April 2017)




----------



## digi-foto.at (8. April 2017)

Dafür das es heute morgen recht frisch und sehr dunkel bewölkt war ist's bei mir dann doch noch ein genialer Tag geworden.

Mir kam in den Sinn eine schon lange nicht mehr gefahrene und irgendwie komplett vergessene Runde wieder mal zu testen.

Ist eine reine Genießerrunde, den Inn entlang von Passau nach Schärding, da auf die andere Innseite rüber und wieder zurück.
Bis auf ein kurzes Stück Wanderpfad findet man sich die meiste Zeit auf einem Schotterweg wieder.

Nichts desto trotz eine landschaftlich recht ansprechende Tour.

Und da mittags auf einmal der Himmel aufriss und die Sonne lachte hatten wohl auch die Teilnehmer des Ruderwettbewerbes viel Spaß an der Sache 





Der Weg war geziert mit allen möglichem Gesträuch in voller Blüte...





Und so war ich auch ruckzuck in Schärding angkommen.

Blick auf Schloss Neuhaus am Inn.





Nach einem kurzen Bummel durch die echt schöne alte Stadt Schärding ging es dann wieder zurück Richtung Passau, diesmal auf der rechten Innseite..





Blick aufs Kloster Vornbach..





Dann kann man für einige km den Radweg gegen einen echt schönen Wanderpfad eintauschen, dabei geht es halt dauernd bergauf und bergab am Steilufer des Inn's entlang, richtig Flow kommt dabei nicht auf, aber Spaß macht es alle mal 





Und schon kurz darauf geht es in Passau über einen kleinen schmalen Steg wieder über den Inn..

Blick auf den Dom von Passau und die Veste Oberhaus im Hintergrund.





Fatty wollte dann auch gleich das ich meine Zuneigung beim nächsten mal mit einem "Kurti-herzt-Fatty"-Schloß hier besiegle..
Gerne doch.. 





Dann ging es nochmal ein kleines Stück den Inn rauf zurück zum Auto..





Waren zwar nur 250hm auf 34km .. aber optisch echt ne schöne Runde..

cu
Kurt


----------



## Stevanski (8. April 2017)

Scheint eine wirklich schöne Tour zu sein und tolle Fotos! 
Hast Du echt drauf...


----------



## hw_doc (8. April 2017)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Heute eine Runde gedreht. Allerdings im Flachland.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 591203
> 
> ...



Planst Du noch, auf Riemen umzusatteln?
Ist ja schon ne seltene Combo: Fatbike in Titan plus Rohloff...


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. April 2017)

Der Trail rief , und wir folgten dem Ruf ;-)


----------



## Speedskater (8. April 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Planst Du noch, auf Riemen umzusatteln?
> Ist ja schon ne seltene Combo: Fatbike in Titan plus Rohloff...



So selten ist das auch nicht, so Zeuch wie Titan Fatbike mit Rohloff oder Titan B+ Bike mit Rohloff und beide mit Zahnriemen sehe ich täglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. April 2017)

Aufbautraining im schönen Allgäu 


 
Panorama genießen 


 
Blick zum Grünten 


 
Anspruchsvolle Abfahrt


 


 
Danke für den schönen Tourentag


----------



## Woppes (9. April 2017)

Fette Geräte im Wald...


 

Wer findet's Mukluk 


 

Da ist es...


----------



## hw_doc (9. April 2017)

Mit gerichtetem Schaltwerk auf der Suche nach Kondition...


 

Dazu noch den guten alten Geraffelhalter montiert - hält. Ist nur an technischen Stellen etwas ungewohnt, plötzlich doch schön bequem aufzusitzen...  B)


----------



## MDewi (9. April 2017)

Osterferien, Strand, Dünen, Sonne .... Dänemark ist schon Klasse


----------



## Speedskater (9. April 2017)

Heute sind wir zur Fischerhütte (Frammersbach) geradelt und da gab es was zu essen.




Auf dem Rückweg waren wir noch mal am Fernblick, dort gibt es sogar Fahrradständer für Fätbikes.




Mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen sind wir dann nachhause geradelt.




Das waren dann 146 km und 1700 hm.


----------



## froride (10. April 2017)

Nicht nur Fatbike, aber immerhin:


----------



## wtb_rider (10. April 2017)

erste Runde dieses Jahr (zu viel Arbeit) ,....wat ne Schinderei. Ich Lappen! Kondition bekomm ich hoffentlich irgendwie wieder in den Griff.









Aber Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht.

Gruss Kay


----------



## Beorn (10. April 2017)

MDewi: Wo in Dänemark warst Du? War vor ein paar Jahren mal bei Skagen oben und der Nordseestrand war auch unfett sehr geil. Für die Rabberg Mile wäre fett aber besser gewesen...


----------



## MDewi (10. April 2017)

Beorn schrieb:


> MDewi: Wo in Dänemark warst Du? War vor ein paar Jahren mal bei Skagen oben und der Nordseestrand war auch unfett sehr geil. Für die Rabberg Mile wäre fett aber besser gewesen...


Westküste, Ringköbingfjord, Söndervik
Super für Fatties, nur >6 Bft hat das was von Sandstrahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (10. April 2017)

heute bei bestem Wetter leider wenig Zeit, also nur mal paar Basic`s geübt................... 
ich bin dieses Jahr bisher nur auf Bergtrails rumgeturnt, krass wie schwer es dann auf einmal wieder ist auf einem Baumstamm langzufahren 

















Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht........... nur meine GoPro hat sich wohl aufgehangen, mal sehn ob da noch was zu machen ist


----------



## Beorn (11. April 2017)

Das ist schon weiter südlich als ich war. Aber wenns da auch so ähnlich aussieht wie im Norden sieht das schon mal nach der coolen Tourmöglichkeit aus. Westküste Dänemark einfach am Strand entlang so weit die Räder tragen ...


----------



## Berganbeter (11. April 2017)

Gestern an der blauen Donau:


----------



## digi-foto.at (11. April 2017)

Bevor bei uns hier der Inn rein fließt ist sie ja wirklich noch schön "blau"


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2017)

Wie gehts lang?


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2017)

Muss ich mich eben von oben orientieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (11. April 2017)

Ein echt geiler Hobel...


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2017)

Ubootmodus ein



 

Dolmen 


 

Da drüber ist ne schöne Treppenpassage....


 

Milchkaffee hilft bei der Orientierung


----------



## Fatster (11. April 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ubootmodus ein
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 593131



Da bist Du nie im Leben durchgefahren!    ....  .... oder doch?


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. April 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Da bist Du nie im Leben durchgefahren!    ....  .... oder doch?



Nö...... getaucht


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Da bist Du nie im Leben durchgefahren!    ....  .... oder doch?



Obendrüber. Die Reifen schwimmen doch obenauf!


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2017)

Nochmal Dolmen:


 

Wein, Schlösser, Rösser...


 

Und doofer Abschluss auf den letzten Kilometern


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. April 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nochmal Dolmen:
> Anhang anzeigen 593173
> 
> Wein, Schlösser, Rösser...
> ...


Platt, aber zum Glück nur unten.


----------



## hw_doc (12. April 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Platt, aber zum Glück nur unten.



Mit ohne Schlauch?


----------



## Optimizer (12. April 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mit ohne Schlauch?


Mit! Rucksack war danach ein halbes Kilo leichter.

Heute geht es erst zur Mittagszeit los. Dann aber gleich mit 400hm-Uphill. Dafür wird die Aussicht schnell grandios:


----------



## Optimizer (12. April 2017)

Gott sei Dank ist hier alles gut beschildert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. April 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Planst Du noch, auf Riemen umzusatteln?
> Ist ja schon ne seltene Combo: Fatbike in Titan plus Rohloff...



So selten auch nicht. Ich überlege gerade, vorne evtl. zweifach zu fahren. Problem Solver, Umwerfer und Microshifter liegen bereit. Irgendwie habe ich aber noch keine Idee, wie ich die vier Züge gut verlegen kann.
Riemen wäre aber schon sehr interessant.....wobei der Riemen ja nicht reingeht


----------



## Optimizer (12. April 2017)

Es folgen weitere herrliche Aussichten:


 

Trails wie sie sein sollten:


 

Und endlich Blick auf die Georges d'Ardeche:


 

Auf der letzten Abfahrt wirds technisch und der zweite Plattfuß im Urlaub ist unabwendbar...


----------



## hw_doc (12. April 2017)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Es folgen weitere herrliche Aussichten:
> Anhang anzeigen 593432
> 
> Trails wie sie sein sollten:
> ...



Irgendwie brauchen einige "Innovationen" bei Dir verdammt lange - nach der Federgabel also nun tubeless?
Oder vielleicht gerade wegen der Federgabel tubeless?  B)


----------



## wtb_rider (13. April 2017)




----------



## gruenspecht (14. April 2017)

Merano. Perfektes Wetter.



 

Hart erkämpfte Höhenmeter


----------



## mikeonbike (14. April 2017)

Boden trocken, einigermassen warm - was will man mehr...

erst mal an der tanke chips holen (natürlich für die kleine , ich als sportler ernähre mich gesund... by the way - hab' ich noch genügend bier im kühlschrank )






dann aber ab in die trails...
















vom nächsten trail gibts keine fotos - irre steil und irre schmal... der versuch da anzuhalten führt zur bodenprobe... ob der jumbo jim das gehalten hätte wage ich zu bezweifeln...

das hier sind noch die unteren ausläufer...











heimwech...






wie üblich, schee war's...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (14. April 2017)

Kleine erste Runde nach überlebter Grippe. Hat ganz schön Kondition gefressen 
Über die neuen Bremsbeläge vorne hab ich mich leider auch ärgern müssen.
Lautstärke und Dosierbarkeit totale Katastrophe.....Bremskraft aber Brutal.



Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## froride (14. April 2017)




----------



## froride (15. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (15. April 2017)

Über Ostern in Sterzhausen bei Marburg Hessen..wüster Wald..aber Fatmässig geil

viele Stiche hoch mit return..

nach 2 Stunden..völlig fertig..aber 

zurück in Sterzhausen..hinten im Bild..frohe Ostern..noch ein shot zum Abschluss


----------



## F7 Uli (15. April 2017)

Happy auf Malle mit dem Fat Caad


----------



## Hilfmernauf (15. April 2017)

Letztes Wochenende im Alpenvorland unterwegs:







Nach 500 harten Höhenmetern, 50 Meter vor dem Ziel: Knacks! Ich denke "och nee, nich schon wieder die Kette!?!", nach 2 weiteren Kurbelumdrehungen dann das:









Titanachse!  Dazu muss man noch wissen, dass ich zwar etwas schwerer (90kg) aber nicht sehr sportlich oder muskelstark bin, meine Drops und Sprünge nie 20cm überschreiten und ich bisher immer auf die rechte Seite gefallen bin.

Na gut, denk ich, rauf zur Almhütte schieben und dann runterrollern, wenigstens das Tagesziel erreicht. Nach einem Kaltgetränkt auf der Hütte aufsitzen und - Platten. Wie Big John so schön sagte: wenn`s läuft, dann läuft`s!



Unten dann










haben mir meine Mädels zum Trost eine Blumenkette fürs Rad geknüpft:













Ich möchte, dass Ihr mich ab sofort mit einem ehrfurchtsvollen Unterton "Zerstört-sein-Rad-ohne-zu-stürzen" nennt!



Love

Hauke


----------



## mikeonbike (16. April 2017)

Minderwertiges material ...


----------



## Speedskater (16. April 2017)

Schau dir mal die technischen Daten der Pedale an. Manche sind nur bis 85 kg freigegeben.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (16. April 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die technischen Daten der Pedale an. Manche sind nur bis 85 kg freigegeben.


Steht weder beim Hersteller noch Verkäufer ne Begrenzung auf der Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (16. April 2017)

Tour zum Kreuzjoch.

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. April 2017)

Frisch aus der Knipse. In diesem Sinne, euch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## digi-foto.at (16. April 2017)

Heut nur ne schnelle Runde, brutaler Wind bei uns, und zum pissen solls auch gleich wieder anfangen..Naja dann wird's halt ein fauler Nachmittag 













Frohe Ostern auch von mir euch allen.

lg
Kurt


----------



## bikebecker (16. April 2017)

Hallo 
Im Hofheimer Wald. 


 
Der Sommer ist leider schon vorbei. Fatbiker fahren ja bei jedem Wetter, aber bei 6C. und Regen macht es doch nicht so viel Spaß. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## murmel04 (16. April 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Im Hofheimer Wald.
> Anhang anzeigen 594543
> Der Sommer ist leider schon vorbei. Fatbiker fahren ja bei jedem Wetter, aber bei 6C. und Regen macht es doch nicht so viel Spaß.
> ...



6 grad und Regen  und dann auch noch alleine unterwegs 
Ich hatte wenigstens 10 grad und nur ab und an etwas tröppel von oben.
Aber Alleine 
Zumindest aber schon mächtig grün das Gemüse


----------



## froride (16. April 2017)




----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2017)

Meine Ostertour führte mich zu diversen alten Gemäuern 





















Ich weiß nicht, was in dem Wald los war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich bin auf 5 Wildschweine gestoßen, die grunzend durch den Wald galoppiert oder durchs Unterholz gewuselt sind. Einer kam mir gemütlich auf dem Weg entgegen  (der schwarze Fleck auf dem Weg) Sorry für das verschwommene Bild, ich war etwas aufgeregt


----------



## fatbikepeg (17. April 2017)

In Berlin auch arschkalt. Nach 30min war ich schon komplett durchgefroren, selbst die Füße. Und immer wieder kleine Regengüsse. Daher blieb es bei einer kleinen 22km-Runde zum Tegeler See. Wenigstens mussten des schlechten Wetters wegen keine Fußgänger von den Trails geschubst werden.


----------



## sigma7 (17. April 2017)

Im März 'musste' ich eine Woche (Rest-) Urlaub nehmen, Zeit für eine ausgiebige Probefahrt (siehe [A] Salsa Mukluk). Mit DB, WOW Air und RE geht es in 12h über Frankfurt und Keflavík nach Reykjavík. Bei ICE habe ich Kartuschen für den Kocher bestellt, Abholung ist jederzeit möglich. Gefriergetrocknete Nahrung für 1 Woche habe ich mitgebracht.


Am Abend verlasse ich die Stadt, an der gesperrten 435 stelle ich mein Zelt auf. Am nächsten Morgen muss ich auf dem Weg zum Pass einige Hundert Meter schieben, bei Temperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt ist der Schnee zu weich. 






Ich will heute noch zum Geysir, also Asphalt: auf der 360 zum Þingvallavatn, weiter auf der 36 nach Þingvellir. Anschließend über 361 und 365 nach Laugarvatn.





Hier reserviere ich ein Bett in einem günstigen Hostel (Skjol), welches ich über 37 und 35 erreiche. Am Geysir stoppe ich nur kurz, ich war bereits mehrfach dort. Im Hostel erfahre ich, dass vor wenigen Tagen bereits ein Radfahrer da war. Eine Deutsche, mit Fat Bike. Einige Tage später veröffentlicht Waltraud einen Bericht, meine Vermutung bestätigt sich.


Um 9:00 bin ich bereits am Gullfoss, allein.





Kerlingarfjöll wird regelmäßig, auch im Winter, angefahren. In den letzten Tagen hat es nicht geschneit, eine fahrbare Spur sollte existieren.





Ich fahre auf der 35 nach Norden, ich möchte bei der Árbúðir Hütte übernachten.






























Die Vorhersage von Vedur.is trifft zu, der Wind dreht und frischt auf. An der Hvítá koche ich Kaffee und bereite mir eine warme Mahlzeit zu. Ich lese erneut den Wetterbericht. Für die nächsten Tage wird starker bis stürmischer Wind (6 - 8) aus N vorhergesagt. In Kombination mit den angekündigten Temperaturen (zwischen -5 und -10°C) ist mir die Befahrung des Kjalvegur (Kjölur) zu gefährlich. Insbesondere weil nicht klar ist, ob zwischen dem Abzweig nach Kerlingarfjöll und Hveravellir gespurt ist. Ich drehe um. 






Ich habe wieder im Hostel geschlafen, das Bier schmeckt! Ich nehme die 30, diese quert die tief eingeschnittene Hvítá.





In Fludir nehme ich ein heisses Bad und fahre anschließend nach Selfoss, dort genieße ich am Abend ein weiteres heisses Bad. 






Am letzten Tag fahre ich auf der 34 nach Þorlákshöfn, zum Baden. Anschließend über 38, 39 und 1 nach Reykjavík. 










Am Abend verpacke ich noch mein Rad und fahre mit RE zum Flughafen, der Flug nach Frankfurt startet pünktlich um 5:55.


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. April 2017)

Als alter Islandfan kann ich nur sagen : EINFACH GENIAL DU WILDER HUND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (17. April 2017)

Mooni Runde am Morgen. Gegenüber 1° und Schnee gestern, heute bei schon fast gemütlichen 3° und nur noch Regenschauer ideale Bedingungen


----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. April 2017)

Letztes WE noch Sommer,heute wieder "echtes" Fatbike-Wetter


----------



## Rommos (17. April 2017)

...bei uns einfach Aprilwetter...


----------



## Starter77 (17. April 2017)

Hier war auch schönstes Fatbike Wetter 



So macht Ostern Spaß !


----------



## dukestah (18. April 2017)

hatte mich am samstag noch aufgerafft und die reifen auf die neuen laufräder gezogen, noch schön in der sonne sitzend 
sonntag früh dann gleich los, untergrund war wieder bestens präpariert um den maxxis fbr zu testen. bin mit der kombi fbr hinten, bud vorne auf jeweils speci stout 90 sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Wilbi69 (18. April 2017)

Kleine Runde zwischen Hagel uns Sonne..auf dem Purren..mit Blick auf unseren schönen Bodensee.sogar die Alpen sind hinten zu sehen..so schööön 

und zum Schluss ein Bild Mutter mit Kind ( Fussrasten passend zum Transporter)..schöner Anblick..mit den Beiden als Kombi habe ich viel Freude


----------



## F7 Uli (18. April 2017)

Fät auf Malle  bei warmen 22 Grad


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. April 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 595370 Fät auf Malle  bei warmen 22 Grad



Mensch Uli 

Wohnst Du jetzt auf Malle , oder doch in Berlin


----------



## F7 Uli (19. April 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mensch Uli
> 
> Wohnst Du jetzt auf Malle , oder doch in Berlin


Hab mir schon einmal ein Sonnenschirm  reserviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. April 2017)

Unverschämtheit


----------



## fatbikepeg (19. April 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 595573



Was sind denn das für Reifen? Machen die sich gut am Strand?


----------



## hw_doc (19. April 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Reifen? Machen die sich gut am Strand?



Knard!
Rollen auf jeden Fall besser, als die beiden Geschwister, die Du jetzt drauf hast. 
Und es wär kein Stilbruch, sie als 4.8er auf den ICT zu setzen...


----------



## F7 Uli (19. April 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Unverschämtheit


Mensch Dieter ,ich dachte du kommst auch


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. April 2017)

Erst im Juni!


----------



## hw_doc (19. April 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @hw_doc wie schauts bei dir aus? Gibts paar Bilder für uns



Dann werd ich mal der Aufforderung Folge leisten und kurz was posten:

Wie ja ein paar von Euch wissen, bin ich auf dem Weg nach Dahn. Gestern ging es von Hannover aus mit dem Locomore nach Weinheim, der Transport des Bikes im Schienenersatzverkehr-Reisebus (stehend beim Gepäck!) weiter nach Heidelberg verlief erstaunlich unkompliziert. 
Heut ging es von dort aus eigener Kraft nach Karlsruhe - recht entspannte 65 km zu großen Teilen abseits großer Straßen. Zum Start gab es etwas Hagel, zwischendurch auch kurz Schneeregen. Alles recht kurz und damit nicht sehr feucht - liest sich wohl schlimmer, als es war. 
Hier ein paar (wenig spektakuläre) Eindrücke, gesendet aus dem Hotel-WLAN:



 
Der Trend zu schmalen, "plussigen" Reifen am eigentlich fetten Vehikel ist nun wohl auch bei den Bau... - ähh... - in der Landwirtschaft angekommen...




 

Schloss Stutensee:


 



 
Schöne Friedhofskapelle!

Abendvorstellung:


 

Und so schaut das Stadtschloss bei Nacht und ohne Rad aus:


 

Hier noch das Basislager für die nächsten Stunden  - ein Stück Afrika im sonst so klassischen Karlsruhe:






F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 595674
> Mensch Dieter ,ich dachte du kommst auch



Was machst Du denn schon wieder in Palma? Urlaub schon wieder vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (20. April 2017)

Schöne Bucht für ein Fäten Strandbesuch  in Cala Ratjada


----------



## hw_doc (20. April 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 595967 Anhang anzeigen 595965 Schöne Bucht für ein Fäten Strandbesuch  in Cala Ratjada



Ich empfehl das Café Noah mit Blick auf den Hafen! Dort gibt es bspw. bombige Pasta mit nem sehr guten Pesto und bei Bedarf auch Scampi oben drauf!


----------



## Adieu (20. April 2017)

Zwei Alpine Pässe, die im Sommer viel von Biker und im Winter von Skitouristen besucht werden, sahen diesmal im Winter einen Biker.
Einen, der bewusst ohne Überdruck fuhr. Der beim Absteigen abspringen musste, damit er sich nicht das Knie verdrehte. Der Skitouristen im Aufstieg auf konsolidiertem Schnee überholte. Der 6 km/h fuhr mit einem 175er Puls. Der Wochen danach immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht hat.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2017)

Och, hier am Rhein ist schön


----------



## F7 Uli (21. April 2017)

Schön fester Sand in der Bucht von Alcudia


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. April 2017)

ich glaube ich muss den @F7 Uli auf Ignore setzen....


----------



## digi-foto.at (21. April 2017)

Bei mir gab's heute am ersten schönen, wenn auch recht frischen Tag der Woche..

Einen Hohlweg...




Gestrüp mit Wasser...




Wasser mit Steinen...




mehr Steine mit Wasser und etwas Grünzeug drauf...





kurz gesagt meine Hausrunde 

lg
Kurt


----------



## froride (22. April 2017)




----------



## froride (22. April 2017)

Auch noch die neue Kamera getestet beim Reifen testen.


----------



## Fatster (23. April 2017)

Hab grad die geilen Bilder des intergalaktischen Fatbiketreffens wehmütig in mich aufgesogen; Mensch, was wär ich da gerne dabei gewesen 
Aber es geht halt nicht immer so wie man will und so musste ich gestern mit dem Fa(s)tBoy das Markgräfler Land zwischen Müllheim und Freiburg eben selbst und ohne jedwede Begleitung durchforsten.

Gestartet um 10 Uhr in der Hoffnung auf einen sonnigen Tag





Doch bereits nach wenigen Kilometern beim Blick über ?? kamen diesbezügliche erste Zweifel 




Hier stand ich zwei Minuten und hab den innerlichen "Engelchen links / Teufelchen rechts" Kampf gekämpft ... da ich aber alleine unterwegs war und meine starre Sattelstütze nicht durchs Einschieben verkratzen wollte (die versenkbare lag "Zuhause" im Zimmer! ) hab ich's gelassen - einfach zu gefährlich alleine!




Dann gab's aber im weiteren Verlauf der Tour wirklich paar echt schöne Flecken 




Auch hier; erst die Treppe runter, dann den Absatz über die Brücke rüber ... dann festgestellt, dass das ein "andächtiger Ort" war 
Also angehalten, zurück geschoben, um "Vergebung" gebeten, noch schnell 'n Bild gemacht und dann nix wie weg 




Einige Zeit später musste ich feststellen, dass es hier wohl keine Nistplätze für den vom Aussterben bedrohten neongrün/orangenen Fatbikeling zu geben scheint ...  ... Memo an mich:
BUND-Mitgliedschaft kündigen! 




Die Tierwelt im Markgräfler Land schien allerdings sehr entspannt - und überaus neugierig - zu sein. Ein kurzes ortsübliches "Salut" und ...




Ups! Shit! Ich wurde entdeckt! Der "Chef" war ob meiner tierischen Kontaktaufnahme not amused ... not at all! 




... und während ich versuchte, den Chef milde zu stimmen und ihn von meinen heeren Absichten zu überzeugen, fiel mir der Dicke aber mal sowas von in den Rücken ... die alte Drecksau, elendige! 




Das machte mich in des Chef's Augen nicht unbedingt glaubwürdiger und ehe ich mich versah, ging das große Begatten im Hintergrund munter weiter 




Das war dem Chef dann doch zuviel und er rief die Kavalerie! 




Irgendwie fühlte ich mich gemüßigt, das ungleiche Duell zu beenden ... außerdem hatte ich Angst, dass der Dicke den Bock auch noch bespringt  

Mit Vollgas dann raus aus dem Wald und kurz bevor die Oberschenkel explodierten war dann das Ziel der Tour erreicht.




Über die anschließende Rückfahrt auf Teer möchte ich an dieser Stelle den Mantel des Schweigens hüllen ... außerdem war ich zum Schluss so "fertig", dass ich mich heute eh nur noch bruchstückhaft daran erinnere. 

Mein Dicker hatte übrigens heute Morgen immer noch dieses überaus entspannte Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonpiet (23. April 2017)

Hi Rainer,
da bin ich aber beruhigt, dass du gestern auch ne schöne Tour hattest.

Natürlich hast du in der Pfalz gefehlt - es war einfach toll.
Fibbs ist schon ein Toller!
Tatsächlich gab es gestern um Dahn kein Regen - es gibt auch Fatbiken ohne Schlamm!

bis bald mal   der Peter


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. April 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilderstory  
Zum Thema viel Asphalt hab ich heute auch was beizutragen... 
Aber erst mal was zu futtern organisieren und dann die Bilder sichten.

lg
Kurt


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. April 2017)

Servus Rainer 

Schöne Story , aber ich hab ja schon immer gewusst das Du einen schlechten Einfluß auf Deine Fatten Rädchen hast


----------



## Fatster (23. April 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Rainer
> 
> Schöne Story , aber ich hab ja schon immer gewusst das Du einen schlechten Einfluß auf Deine Fatten Rädchen hast



BRUTUS!


----------



## mikeonbike (23. April 2017)

hab heute auch das wetter genutzt, um noch einmal mit dem "richtig" fetten die tour vom letzten wochenende abzugrassen - mit jumbo jims in 4,8" und bei deutlich mehr schmodder...

erst mal den eingang, da wo's langsam spassig wird...






links der sprunghügel... die perspektive täuscht etwas... tatsächlich ist das steiler, als es hier aussieht...






danach eine meiner lieblingsbrücken... wenn die einfahrt gelingt, ist alles prima, ansonsten gibt's mindestens nasse füsse...






das habe ich das letzte mal von unten fotografiert. heute mal von oben...






nur steil und die ausfahrt mit dem baumstaum etwas heikel...






zwischendrin hat dann ein lustiger zeitgenosse mal die wege aufbereitet... so ca. 40 meter... ich war echt am überlegen, ob ich meinem freund und helfer einen besuch abstatten muss....
















da fehlt mir jegliches verständnis...

dann aber die einfahrt...






nach unten hin verschwindet die spur...






...und wie man sieht mit schöner hangneigung...











bis zur anfahrt vom ersten sprung...






im auslauf dann der nächste sprung über den feuchten baumstamm, der definitiv nicht zu überrollen ist...






und weiter im tackt...
















das obligatorische seefoto vom heimweg muss natürlich auch noch sein...






abschließend noch ein paar worte zum jj, der sich wacker geschlagen hat, aber an keiner stelle mit dem grip der van helga mithalten kann. der seitenhalt beim van helga ist um welten besser und sämtliche steilpassagen lassen sich mit deutlich mehr kontrolle fahren als mit dem jj, bei dem man einige stellen einfach die bremse öffnen und durchlaufen lassen muss, damit der reifen nicht weggeht... weicher, modriger waldboden mit feuchten wurzeln ist eigentlich gut fahrbar, man kommt an den entsprechenden stellen aber schnell ans limit... kurven schrädern ist aufgrund des runden reifenprofils auch nur mässig spassig. da fehlt dann eindeutig der grip zum halten der spur...

sorry für die bilderflut... bei nächsten mal halte ich mich wieder zurück


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. April 2017)

Soo. wie weiter oben schon erwähnt war auch bei mir heute viel Asphalt angesagt, aber es war sehr sehr spaßig 

"Rad Total im Donautal" heißt eine seit 1998 jährlich wiederkehrende Großveranstaltung hier bei uns.
Dabei werden an einem Sonntag von Passau ca. 35km Stromabwärts auf beiden Seiten die Straßen für den Autoverkehr gesperrt.

Leider hatte die Veranstaltung in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Pech mit dem Wetter, und da es gestern hier in der Region massiv geschüttet hat, haben wohl viele dem Wetterbericht der heute eigentlich den ganze Tag recht gut meldete nicht getraut.
So waren leider nicht sehr viele Radler unterwegs und der Besucherrekord von 2009 mit ca. 35.000 Teilnehmern war definitiv nicht gefährdet 

So ging es um 9:00 vor meiner Haustüre los, nach dem mein Freund und Mitradler eingetroffen war.
Wetter schaute ganz gut aus..
Zwar bewölkt und 3°, aber trocken.. 




Erstmal trennte uns noch ein Hügel vom Donautal, auf dessen Bergabseite ein paar schöne Pfade warteten.
















Finde den Hubsi.. 




Unten angekommen..




...wurde erstmal die Pumpe aktiviert und die JJ auf gut 1bar aufgepumpt, schließlich stand nun einiges an Straße auf dem Programm..
_(Erstaunlich wie gut sich die Reifen auf längeren Touren fahren lassen.. kann es immer wieder kaum glauben  )
_
Gut... dann auf der bayerischen Seite der Donau stromaufwärts nach Passau, natürlich mit heftigem Wind voll auf die 12 
Aber das heißt das wir nachher auf der österreichischen Seite zurück Rückenwind haben.. 




Wie gesagt, leider nicht viel los heut.. Fatty wurde gar kein weiteres gesichtet.. Aber echt cool wie viel Freude man seinen Mitmenschen mit dicken Reifen bereiten kann, glaub ich wurde mein ganzes Leben noch nie so oft angelächelt wie heute.. _(wobei Hubsi meinte es könnte auch an der kurzen Hose und den 3-4 ° gelegen haben  )_




In Passau angekommen wurden die Wolken etwas dunkler aber es hielt brav aus, genau wie der Wettermann es vorhergesagt hatte. 




Den Pferden noch kurz den Passauer Dom gezeigt..




Und dann auf der anderen Donauseite einer kleinen Stärkung entgegen...




Dann noch über die Schleuse eines Kraftwerkes auf die "richtige" Seite der Donau gewechselt.. die überschüssige Luft aus den Reifen gelassen und den Hügel wieder rauf nach Hause...




Schade das nicht mehr los war, aber wir hatten unseren Spaß..

lg
Kurt

_
_


----------



## Stevanski (23. April 2017)

Schöner Bericht, Kurt, wäre gerne dabei gewesen...

CU


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. April 2017)

Jop, das wär mit uns 3 noch besser gewesen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. April 2017)

nachdem ich den gestrigen Termin in Dahn leider auch nicht wahrnehmen konnte, bin ich heute allein mit dem kleinen grünen Dickerle die erst lange Tour für dieses Jahr gefahren.






















schee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (24. April 2017)

Feierabendrunde bei noch 15 Grad


----------



## Marcy666 (25. April 2017)

Der Fotograf hat noch ein paar 'FATTE' Bilder vom Flowtrail PreOpening geschickt:


----------



## Martina H. (25. April 2017)

... deine Frau braucht noch ein neues Vorderrad


----------



## hw_doc (25. April 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal der Aufforderung Folge leisten und kurz was posten:
> 
> Wie ja ein paar von Euch wissen, bin ich auf dem Weg nach Dahn. Gestern ging es von Hannover aus mit dem Locomore nach Weinheim, der Transport des Bikes im Schienenersatzverkehr-Reisebus (stehend beim Gepäck!) weiter nach Heidelberg verlief erstaunlich unkompliziert.
> Heut ging es von dort aus eigener Kraft nach Karlsruhe - recht entspannte 65 km zu großen Teilen abseits großer Straßen. Zum Start gab es etwas Hagel, zwischendurch auch kurz Schneeregen. Alles recht kurz und damit nicht sehr feucht - liest sich wohl schlimmer, als es war.
> ...



So - das Ganze hatte ja auch noch einen Fortsatz - Teil 2:

Der Weg von Karlsruhe nach Dahn war flacher, als von mir erwartet - auf meiner Strecke gab es keine 400 hm, dafür führte sie nach der Fährfahrt über den Rhein auch ein Stück weit durch Frankreich.

An Lauterbourg bin ich nur vorbeigeschrappt:


 

Die Beschilderung der Radwege war top, auch das machte die Anreise recht einfach.



 
Gen Weißenburg (F) führt ein flacher Wanderweg - praktisch, wenn keine Wanderer unterwegs sind!  B)



Trotz Ankündigung konnte ich keine echten Schikanen ausmachen... 



 Dort ist mehr los, als man von dem Bild her erahnen mag...



 
Die Abbatiale und ab da immer dem Wasser folgen...



 


 

Von dort ist man dann auch wieder recht zackig in D, die Wege bis nach Dahn sind weiter gut ausgeschildert und führen in der Regel neben der Straße entlang. Mal geht es rauf und mal runter - aber immer, wie auf Schienen.

Meine Ankunft gegen 16:30 Uhr auf dem Campingplatz lag gut im selbst gesteckten Zeitplan, dort gab es dankenswerter Weise nach Kaffee, Kuchen auch später noch Kaltgetränke, Pasta und etwas Schmierung für meine Kehle - vielen Dank noch mal an dieser Stelle!


Das Fotografieren in den folgenden Stunden und auch während der Tour hab ich mit einer Ausnahme 


 
anderen überlassen - auf die war schließlich auch Verlass...  B)
Sind super Bilder geworden!


----------



## hw_doc (25. April 2017)

Teil 3:

Die Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag (Tourentag) ging im Zelt erwartungsgemäß gut, angekündigt waren fünf Grad.
Von Samstag auf Sonntag blieb es aber bei der Prognose, dass es bis auf den Gefrierpunkt heruntergehen würde - das wollte ich trotz meiner beiden Schlafsäcke dann doch nicht in der Praxis erleben und quartierte mich kurzerhand im nahegelegenen Eyberg-Hotel ein, wo auch @Speedskater und @Vighor residierten. Dort konnte dann über Nacht auch das Zelt trocknen - der morgentliche Blick aus dem Fenster auf die frostige Wiese hinterm Haus zeigte mir, wie gut die Entscheidung war...

Nach dem Frühstück noch Zelt nebst Taschen gepackt, die Reifen wieder auf Gepäck-tauglichen Luftdruck gebracht und dann ging es los - das Tagesziel war Neustadt an der Weinstraße, der Weg dahin noch ein Stück offen.













Die ersten Kilometer liefen gut, doch stellte ich irgendwann fest, dass ich flacsh abgebogen war: In Bärenbrunn war die Straße zu Ende und es gab nur noch eine MTB-Route - bergauf.  
Die vorigen Tage waren eine gute "Einfahrrunde" - von daher dachte ich mir, dass ich es trotz 18 kg auf dem Gepäckträger plus vollem Rucksack riskieren kann.  B)



Hier der Blick vom Kyberpass auf die letzten Meter des Wegs.

Die waren auch mit 24-36 fahrbar - den Druck auf dem Vorderrad gegen das Gepäck zu halten und dabei zu kurbeln, war aber nicht ganz einfach...  B)





Ab hier musste ich wegtechnisch wirklich improvisieren und orientierte mich erstmal ein Stück gen Hauenstein:




Dann klang der "Hühnerfels" sehr verlockend - bis dort ging es wieder ein gutes Stück bergauf, mit Gepäck war der Pfad anstrengend zu fahren, auch kleine Stufen waren dabei. Die Locals werden ahnen, dass die letzten ~ zehn Meter dann doch geschoben werden musste.  

Die Kletterei nach oben hat sich gelohnt - denn der Blick von oben war phänomenal - sicherheithalber als Thumbnail:




Achtung - im Original sehr groß (> 35 MB):
https://picload.org/image/rccdrgra/img_20170423_1253543-panorama.jpg

Weiter im Trail - "Backelsteinblick" hörte sich gut an!
Dazu dann wieder ein Stück abwärts - mit dem schiebenden Gepäck im Rücken eine Belastung auch für die Bremse:















Die letzten Meter hab ich den Bock wegen des Gepäcks dann stehen lassen und bin zu Fuß zur Aussicht weiter, um nicht wieder den ganzen Weg zurückzumüssen.




@Fibbs79: Der Weg, der von der Aussicht weiterführt (also daran vorbei), scheint interessant (und ohne Gepäck hoffentlich auch fahrbar) zu sein - falls Du ihn noch nicht kennst, lohnt sich die Erkundung womöglich!


Dann weiter gen Lug - "Schnappspfad" hörte sich vielversprechend an



und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht:
Es ging gleich mit Serpentinen weiter - etwas schwer, mit dem Gepäck im Rücken, zumal auch da der Untergrund aus Sand besteht - wenn auch unter Laub versteckt. Daher musste hier tatsächlich mal das "Stützrad" raus...




Ein Stück weiter unten dann schön flowig!




Vorbei an einer Grotte...



weiter durchs Gelände



nach Lug. Dort das gebunkerte Kuchenstück von @Bioantrieb verspeist und dann weiter gen Annweller am Trifels:



Auch hier nahe 0 Straße gefahren - dafür teils über sehr verwilderte Wege gerumpelt.

In Annweiler gab es dann zur Belohnung eine leckere Lahmacun.
Ab hier muss ich leider nen neuen Post machen - Höchstzahl an Bildern erreicht und ich muss mal ein paar Dinge erledigen...  B)


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. April 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @Fibbs79: Der Weg, der von der Aussicht weiterführt (also daran vorbei), scheint interessant (und ohne Gepäck hoffentlich auch fahrbar) zu sein - falls Du ihn noch nicht kennst, lohnt sich die Erkundung womöglich!



Also hörma 

Die Strecken kenne ich natürlich alle aus dem FF. Liegen keine 10Minuten von meiner Haustür entfernt.... 

Die Strecke wäre aber mit Gepäck echt fordernd gewesen, hätte aber weitere schöne Aussichtspunkte aufgezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. April 2017)

Bin mal ne Einweihungsrunde mit dem Großen und seinem neuen Fatty gefahren. Ist jetzt ein echtes Erwachsenenrad im Kleinformat, das erhöht den Spaß im Gelände noch einmal... Die 24Zöller sind tubeless und rollen mit 0,35 Bar über den Grund. Ein super smoothes Fahrverhalten. Außendurchmesser ist 26" und damit rollt es locker über Hindernisse. Unter anderem das ist das Geniale an diesem Rad, es kombiniert die kleine Kinderrahmengröße mit Laufrädern in voller Größe, es ist quasi so, als würde ich 32 Zoll Laufräder fahren


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. April 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Also hörma
> 
> Die Strecken kenne ich natürlich alle aus dem FF. Liegen keine 10Minuten von meiner Haustür entfernt....
> 
> Die Strecke wäre aber mit Gepäck echt fordernd gewesen, hätte aber weitere schöne Aussichtspunkte aufgezeigt.



Glückspilz, solch geile Strecken vor der Haustüre zu haben.


----------



## froride (25. April 2017)

Teste noch viel rum mit der neuen Kamera. Aber das Video mit dem Reifensound musste sein. 
Flowbeist-Sound.


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. April 2017)

Bilder von meiner Samstagstour durch die Döberitzer Heide und entlang der Potsdamer Wasserlandschaft bis Wannsee - insgesamt 54km. Ein charmanter Bursche hat mich begleitet. 
























https://videos.mtb-news.de/48006/doberitzer_heide


----------



## hw_doc (25. April 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Also hörma
> 
> Die Strecken kenne ich natürlich alle aus dem FF. Liegen keine 10Minuten von meiner Haustür entfernt....
> 
> Die Strecke wäre aber mit Gepäck echt fordernd gewesen, hätte aber weitere schöne Aussichtspunkte aufgezeigt.



Hehe...  B)
Die schönen Aussichten waren aber auch auf meiner Tagesroute nicht zu Ende - der (Mon)Tag war für mich ja noch nicht in Annweiler zu Ende!

Dort hing nämlich ein Schild, dass den Weg zur Burg zeigte. Der Weg dahin führt stets nach oben, wie man sich anhand des (ausgeliehenen) Bilds hier




sicherlich denken kann.
Es ging für mich aus dem Dorf durch den umliegenden Wald immer in Runde am Berg entlang, leider fehlen irgendwann die Schilder. Aber da feststand, dass es bergauf gehen muss, gelangte ich auf überwiegend schmaleren Wegen auf den hohen Parkplatz, von dem man auch zu weiteren (zwei?) Burgen bzw. Schlössern kommt. Ab da wurde es richtig hart - insgesamt war das ein Höhenunterschied von 320 Metern von Annweiler, zum Ende hin nochmal mit zwei Rampen gespickt, bei denen ich mich aufgrund des Gewichts am Heck ganz über den Lenker legen musste, damit das Vorderrad nicht den Boden verlässt.



Ich versichere hiermit eidesstatt, alles bis zu den Treppenstufen gefahren zu sein!


Schweißnass wurde ich beim Mann im Kassenhaus vorstellig - da oben rechnet man offenbar nicht mit Bikern (hab dort keinen einzigen gesehen) - daher gab es keine offiziellen Stellplätze. Freundlicherweise konnte ich es direkt vor seiner Nase abstellen, während ich die Burg Trifels besichtigte:




Hier ein Panorama,




auch in groß (> 17 MB):
https://picload.org/image/rccdwari/img_20170423_1643543-panorama.jpg

Und Annweiler von oben:




Die Abfahrt ging dann ganz fix, aber leider war ja das Tagespensum (nach Neustadt an der Weinstraße) längst nicht erreicht - bis dahin waren es dann noch rund 30 km und es war schon nach 17:00 Uhr. Gut, dass ich morgens noch das gute Müsli in mich reingeschaufelt hatte!  B)

Aus dem Wald schoss ich dann eine Wanderroute entlang, bis sie irgendwann in einen echten Fußwanderweg wechselte - dafür waren ein paar Ort ausgeschildet, die auch lt. GPS zu meinem Weg passten.
Auf dem Weg musste ich dann doch noch mal - etwas irritiert - anhalten:



Falls jemand noch eine Figur für seinen Vorgarten braucht, hinter der man auch seinen Sprinter mit Hochdach verstecken könnte - ich kann die Adresse für eine Kontaktaufnahme sicherlich rekonstruieren!


Irgendwann fuhr ich weiter auf und an der Weinstraße entlang.




Kurz vor acht war das Rad dann in der Tiefgarage des Hotels verstaut und ich ein wenig später - frisch geduscht - auf Nahrungssuche in der schönen Neustädter Altstadt unterwegs.

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt bis hierhin durchgehalten!  

Daher nur noch kurz noch zum letzten Tag:




Weg nach Deutschlands "Durchschnittsörtchen" Hassloch.
Dort gab es im weltberühmten Café Hess zwei Stück Kuchen zum Mitnehmen - damit hatte ich noch was, auf das ich mich bei der Zugfahrt freuen konnte.  B)

Dann weiter nach Speyer



auf nen schnelles Cheseburgerchen beim langvermissten Kochlöffel:






(Ja, da stehen Palmen auf dem Hänger!)








Die Zeit drängte, da mein Zug um 15:49 Uhr ab Heidelberg fest gebucht war und ich vorher noch mal ordentlich essen wollte - daher hielt ich nur noch hier für ein Pflichtfoto: 



Meinen Plan, um 14:00 Uhr beim Essen am Neckar zu sitzen, habe ich nur knapp verfehlt:



Essen und auch die Location zum Wetter waren top - Kompliment an Das Bootshaus!

Mit ordentlich Zeitreserve ging es dann zum Hbf - der Zug war pünktlich, wenn auch der Fahrradwagen kommentarlos ans Ende des Zuges verfrachtet wurde.

Da sogar ein sperriges Liegerad im Wagen war, machte ich mir von da an keine weiteren Sorgen über die Beförderung meines Bikes:




Das Pensum meiner Rundfahrt sind 301 km bei (immerhin) 2.647 hm - überwiegend mit Gepäck - und als Fazit:
War schön mit Euch - hat viel Spaß gemacht!  
Als Motivation für den Wiederaufbau meiner Grundkondition war das Treffen in Dahn ideal - vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im Siegerland!


Nun wartet noch ein Haufen Arbeit auf mich - bzw. meine Waschmaschine:




(... und meine Trailbell hat sich auch wieder angefunden!  B)


----------



## -zor- (25. April 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Bilder von meiner Samstagstour durch die Döberitzer Heide und entlang der Potsdamer Wasserlandschaft bis Wannsee - insgesamt 54km. Ein charmanter Bursche hat mich begleitet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 597813
> 
> ...




da fährst bei mir am Haus vorbei und sagst gar nicht bescheid! 
hätte sogar nen lecker Kaffee gemacht


----------



## fatbikepeg (26. April 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> da fährst bei mir am Haus vorbei und sagst gar nicht bescheid!
> hätte sogar nen lecker Kaffee gemacht


Verzeih mir, nächstes Mal gebe ich vorher Bescheid. Ein kühles Glas Brause täte es dann auch.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. April 2017)

Meine vorerst letzte Runde durch den Stadtwald meiner alten Heimat 


 
durch Zufall eine Notbehausung entdeckt, 


 
mein Moppel wollte gleich einziehen, bei den Wetterprognosen bevorzuge ich jedoch ein richtiges Dach, daher ging's dann auf direktem Wege heim, waren ja auch nur noch 500 Meter.


----------



## hw_doc (26. April 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Meine vorerst letzte Runde durch den Stadtwald meiner alten Heimat
> Anhang anzeigen 598256
> durch Zufall eine Notbehausung entdeckt,
> Anhang anzeigen 598258
> mein Moppel wollte gleich einziehen, bei den Wetterprognosen bevorzuge ich jedoch ein richtiges Dach, daher ging's dann auf direktem Wege heim, waren ja auch nur noch 500 Meter.



Bye-bye, Eilenriede!
(Wenn ich da abseits vom Teer fahre, hab ich immer gleich Hundereste am Reifen...)


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. April 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Meine vorerst letzte Runde durch den Stadtwald meiner alten Heimat
> Anhang anzeigen 598256
> durch Zufall eine Notbehausung entdeckt,
> Anhang anzeigen 598258
> mein Moppel wollte gleich einziehen, bei den Wetterprognosen bevorzuge ich jedoch ein richtiges Dach, daher ging's dann auf direktem Wege heim, waren ja auch nur noch 500 Meter.



Dann war das jetzt Deine Abschiedsrunde 

Ich hoffe , Du hast auch Winterreifen für Dein Fatty 

In deiner neuen Heimat ( Allgäu ) schneit es gerade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (26. April 2017)

Ja, das "Glück" hatte ich heute auch, allerdings blödes Pferdekacka, von den berittenen Beschützern.


----------



## Bioantrieb (26. April 2017)

Jürgen, Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, endlich ein Grund doch noch in der ersten Hälfte des Jahres was neues für den Moppel zu kaufen.

Hoffe nur das am Montag die Temperaturen über Null sind, nicht das mir beim Fensterputzen der Lappen an der Scheibe klebt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. April 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Jürgen, Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, endlich ein Grund doch noch in der ersten Hälfte des Jahres was neues für den Moppel zu kaufen.
> 
> Hoffe nur das am Montag die Temperaturen über Null sind, nicht das mir beim Fensterputzen der Lappen an der Scheibe klebt.



Keine Angst , ab Samstag kommt der Frühling zurück


----------



## Peng999 (28. April 2017)

Ich war die Woche 3 Tag in der Pallz und es war wieder schön.

1 Tag Rodalbenwanderweg







Und am 2 Tag war mein Dickes alleine, wo die Tage noch 18  standen






Nochmal Vielen Dank an Mario und Steffen für die Tipps
Eure Gegend ist einfach schön.


----------



## Wilbi69 (28. April 2017)

@Peng999..18 Bikes standen dort


----------



## Messerharry (28. April 2017)

FWW macht aber zu mindestens 2 mehr Spaß


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. April 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> 1 Tag Rodalbenwanderweg



Geil, 43 km Single Trail. Muss ich unbedingt auch wieder hin...


----------



## Peng999 (28. April 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> FWW macht aber zu mindestens 2 mehr Spaß


Waren zu zweit aber nur ein fattter


----------



## Peng999 (28. April 2017)

Doppelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (29. April 2017)




----------



## froride (30. April 2017)




----------



## Speedskater (30. April 2017)

Heute im Spessart


----------



## Udu (30. April 2017)

Heute auf knapp 1000m in der Region der 10 Eintausender auf dem Heuberg beim Deilinger Funkturm. Mit soviel Schnee haben wir nicht gerechnet.


----------



## hw_doc (30. April 2017)

ALLEIN unterwegs im Harz - mal wieder von Bad Harzburg über Clausthal-Zellerfeld bis nach Osterode:













Großes Panorama:
https://picload.org/image/rcioowla/img_20170430_1325431-panorama.jpg












Eigentlich nicht auf dem Holzweg...





















1.500 hm auf 65 km - gingen heut recht fix. Lag vieleicht am Wetter - strahlender Sonnenschein bei Temperaturen rund um 10 Grad - oder am Motto des Tages. Weiß der Fuchs - den hab ich nämlich auch gesehen!  B)

Nun gilt es
- Ms. Reverb zu entlüften,
- die Griffweitenverstellung der VR-Bremse zu kurieren,
- die hinteren Beläge zu tauschen
- und den Dämpfer servicen zu lassen.


BTW: Die JJs haben sich heute sowohl von derben Steinbrocken, Unmengen an Brombeer-Sträuchern am Boden und auch vom mit Astwerk gepflasterten Trail nicht beeindrucken lassen!


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. April 2017)

ALLEIN?!  Gibt's doch nicht.

Na wenigstens hast du deinen großen Bruder (Bild 2) getroffen.

Super Bilder  und beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei! (Hoffentlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (1. Mai 2017)

Gestern auf der Gepäcktaschen-Testtour:


----------



## DerHackbart (1. Mai 2017)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 599508 Anhang anzeigen 599509 Anhang anzeigen 599511 Gestern auf der Gepäcktaschen-Testtour:


Mit Fellschuhen?
[emoji50]


Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Mai 2017)

Na logo,vormittags wars noch recht frisch und windig.


----------



## froride (1. Mai 2017)




----------



## Fatster (1. Mai 2017)

Nachdem sich das Mistvieh vorvergangenen Samstag noch über mich lustig gemacht hat von wegen ".. _wusste gar nicht, dass man so langsam radfahrn kann_" hab ich mich gestern entschlossen, es ihm zu zeigen. 
Ich hab ihn zu der Distanz aller Distanzen herausgefordert, der Viertelmeile! 

Vom Drehmoment und der Traktion her - so meine Überlegung - sollte ich klare Vorteile haben, allerdings war ich mir dann nicht ganz sicher, ob ich hinten raus vom Topspeed her würde mithalten können 

*Let's get ready to rumble!*


 

Wie's ausging?  ... hab ich vergessen! 
Aber jede Wette, das Vieh hatte irgendwo ne Lachgaseinspritzung!


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Mai 2017)

Klarer Anfängerfehler @Fatster: man beachte den eingelegten Gang ;-)

Edith: da kommt mir die Kindergeschichte vom Hasen und dem Igel in den Sinn #Kopfkino


----------



## Fatster (1. Mai 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> FWW macht aber zu mindestens 2 mehr Spaß



Kennd mr jo für Ofang/Midde Juni mol ins Aug fassa, oder?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Mai 2017)

Paar Bilder vom WE im Vinschgau.Schnee bis 1500m runter,aber auch für die schmalen Kollegen kein Problem sondern eher spaßig   Selten Trails gefahren die zwar stauben vor Trockenheit aber daneben im Wald noch der Schnee liegt  Das Synergy fühlte sich pudelwohl,Federweg reicht auf diesen Trails locker aus nur die Bluto hat nun Spiel in den Führungsbuchsen  Selbst 700hm hochtragen/schieben lässt sich mit dem Bike ganz passabel ertragen...
Sehr interessant war auch der Vergleich vom Rollwiderstand auf den geteerten Wegen zwischen den Apfelplantagen: mein dickes Bike war immer ganz vorne mit dabei,die Kumpels mit Conti Kaiser hinten dran,der leichte Baron in etwa gleichwertig mit meinem Lou/Van Helga Mix,also das Märchen vom schlecht rollenden Fatbikereifen auf Teer bleibt für mich eins


----------



## duke209 (2. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ALLEIN unterwegs im Harz - mal wieder von Bad Harzburg über Clausthal-Zellerfeld bis nach Osterode:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 599416
> 
> ...




Bild 1 sofort erkannt: Ahrendsberger Klippen. Bist den Eselstieg an dieser Stelle runter (S3) rockt!!


----------



## duke209 (2. Mai 2017)

Familyrunde. Derzeit fahr ich mein 301 mit 2.8er am liebsten, bei Familytouren muss es aber fater zugehen, nachdem Junior jetzt auch Sixfatty fährt...und wie das abgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (3. Mai 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Bild 1 sofort erkannt: Ahrendsberger Klippen. Bist den Eselstieg an dieser Stelle runter (S3) rockt!!



Ähh... Wenn das der schmale Stieg ist, den man beim Ausblick vor sich leicht links unten sieht: Nein. Hatte von oben nur den Handlauf gesehen und daraus geschlossen, dass er schon mangels Breite kaum fahrbar sein dürfte. Hab aber nicht ums Eck gesehen... Wobei S3 für mich wohl auch etwas zu viel des Guten wäre.


----------



## duke209 (3. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ähh... Wenn das der schmale Stieg ist, den man beim Ausblick vor sich leicht links unten sieht: Nein. Hatte von oben nur den Handlauf gesehen und daraus geschlossen, dass er schon mangels Breite kaum fahrbar sein dürfte. Hab aber nicht ums Eck gesehen... Wobei S3 für mich wohl auch etwas zu viel des Guten wäre.



Ja genau den meine ich. Okay, wenn du nochmal dort sein solltest (ist ja schönes Fleckchen und gegenüber an der Käste gibts auch schöne Trails) dann fahr von dem Aussichtspunkt zurück zur Forststrasse, fahre diese dann 500m weiter Richtung Osten (links halten), bis dann links auch ein Forstweg reingeht. Wenn du diesen dann folgst, kommt nach wieder 500m links am Hang der 2. Einstieg Eselstieg (kleines Holzschild). Da dann runter, teilweise ganz schmal am Hang und oben an 2-3 Stellen wirst du kurz absteigen müssen, anschließend laufen lassen - FLOW! An den Serpentinen weiter unten (weniger eng) kannst dann auch eine Umsetztechnik kontrollieren/üben  . Ich mag den Trail!


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Mai 2017)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Paar Bilder vom WE im Vinschgau.Schnee bis 1500m runter,aber auch für die schmalen Kollegen kein Problem sondern eher spaßig   Selten Trails gefahren die zwar stauben vor Trockenheit aber daneben im Wald noch der Schnee liegt  Das Synergy fühlte sich pudelwohl,Federweg reicht auf diesen Trails locker aus nur die Bluto hat nun Spiel in den Führungsbuchsen  Selbst 700hm hochtragen/schieben lässt sich mit dem Bike ganz passabel ertragen...
> Sehr interessant war auch der Vergleich vom Rollwiderstand auf den geteerten Wegen zwischen den Apfelplantagen: mein dickes Bike war immer ganz vorne mit dabei,die Kumpels mit Conti Kaiser hinten dran,der leichte Baron in etwa gleichwertig mit meinem Lou/Van Helga Mix,also das Märchen vom schlecht rollenden Fatbikereifen auf Teer bleibt für mich eins
> 
> ]



Dann bist du auf dem Holly Hansen an mir vorbei gefahren!

Wir waren eine große Gruppe 20 Leute und haben Fahrtechniktraining gemacht.
Ich war UnFat unterwegs,. Da ich der Bluto das nicht zugetraut habe.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Mai 2017)

Morgens halb zehn in de Palz:


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Mai 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Morgens halb zehn in de Palz:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 600633




Un wo sin de Knobbers


----------



## murmel04 (3. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Un wo sin de Knobbers



Schon gefuttert


----------



## Woppes (3. Mai 2017)

Runde im Oberpfälzer Seenland.


 

 

 



Das Mukluk bekam heute seine erste Schlammpackung


 



Das Grün des Mukluk passt gut zum derzeitigen Grün im Wald...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Mai 2017)

@Woppes

Wo war das? Kommt mir bekannt vor. Ist das Nähe Schwandorf?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Woppes (4. Mai 2017)

@Schafmuhkuh,

Ja, hast recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (5. Mai 2017)

War heute auch etwas unterwegs...



 

 

..danach wurde es ziemlich nass, aber spaßig


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Mai 2017)

Nicht mal schmutzige Reifen!
P.S.den Spruch mußte ich mir schon 100x anhören!


----------



## Starter77 (5. Mai 2017)

.

Ein schönes Wochenende Euch allen!


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2017)

Frühstück auf der Hochthörlehütte


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Frühstück auf der Hochthörlehütte
> Anhang anzeigen 601691




Was , ohne mich 

Wie kannst Du nur


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Was , ohne mich
> 
> Wie kannst Du nur


Jetzt könnt Ihr fahren, hatte die Lawinenschaufel dabei Trail fast schneefrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt Ihr fahren, hatte die Lawinenschaufel dabei Trail fast schneefrei



Hast Du etwa mit Deiner 2XL Pistenraupe den Weg frei gemacht


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hast Du etwa mit Deiner 2XL Pistenraupe den Weg frei gemacht


Nein heute musste das Rocky dran glauben


----------



## fatbikepeg (7. Mai 2017)

Morgendliche Frühlingsrunde mit dem Bulls Monster...











Tulpenmeer am Tegeler See










  soll ein Lächeln sein


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> soll ein Lächeln sein



 da musst noch ein bisserl drann arbeiten


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Mai 2017)

Genau, das gute Wetter musste genutzt werden ..... bevor der Winter wieder in den Norden kommt 
Ausflug mit dem Moonlander .... bei schönstem Sonnenschein.



 

 

 

 

 

An die schmale SRAM Kurbel im Mooni muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, unbewusst finden sich meine Füße oft weit außen auf den Pedalen wieder. Aber das wird schon .....


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Mai 2017)

Sehr schönes Nadelstreifen Design


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Nadelstreifen Design



Ja, da habe ich mir auch wirklich Mühe gegeben. Soll ja auch nicht zu überladen wirken


----------



## duke209 (7. Mai 2017)

Der Kurze (fast 8, 125cm) liebt sein Sixfatty und feuert über Wald und Wiesenwege wie nie zuvor (bisher 7kg 20" Kania). Schön Runde heute wieder mit etwas Techniktraining für ihn:















Papa suchte sich auch ne Line vom Hügel


----------



## Bioantrieb (7. Mai 2017)

Generell wundere ich mich ja gar nicht mehr über Biker ohne Helm, das hier aber ein Vater mit seinem Sohn unterwegs ist und Bilder von sich postet auf denen er keinen Helm trägt finde ich unglaublich und das er dafür noch Likes kassiert ist noch schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (7. Mai 2017)

Helmdiskussion anyone?


----------



## zoomer (7. Mai 2017)

Hier in Bayern sagt man immer wegen der Toleranz,
Leben - und sterben lassen.

Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Mai 2017)

UPS........


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2017)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hier in Bayern sagt man immer wegen der Toleranz,
> Leben - und sterben lassen.
> 
> Oder so ähnlich.




...oder die Kirche im Dorf lassen 

G.


----------



## duke209 (7. Mai 2017)

Hatte doch Helm auf...custom made.  Immer locker bleiben....der Kleine sieht mich oft genug mit Vollschutz bis zum Rückenprojektor  (ja warum fährt damit nicht jeder?? ...hatte 3 gebrochene Wirbel wie The Claw und ja bin froh das ich wieder biken kann, man muss aber die Kirche im Dorf lassen). Er weiß genau das er Helm fahren muss.


----------



## Speedskater (7. Mai 2017)

Heute haben wir eine kleine Runde durch denTaunus gedreht, uns ein bisschen eingesaut und dann sind wir ins Festzelt gefahren und haben ein paar isotonische Getränke zu uns genommen.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (7. Mai 2017)

Geiles Wetter heute: Nicht zu warm, tolle Wolken, gegen Abend geiles Licht. Ich hab mal mein Smartphone vergewaltigt, haltet`s aus:


















Love


Hauke


----------



## Berganbeter (7. Mai 2017)

Ach du warst des der den Backflip durch's Dach gesprungen ist


----------



## Hilfmernauf (7. Mai 2017)

Logisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (7. Mai 2017)

Zu stark bearbeitete Bilder wirken leider etwas kitschig. Trotzdem tolle Kulisse.


----------



## wosch (7. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> soll ein Lächeln sein


Das "Lächeln" ist eher monalisaesk.


----------



## Beorn (8. Mai 2017)

Das letzte bearbeitete Bild hat aber wieder was, find ich. Photorealismus wird überbewertet.


----------



## Eddy2012 (8. Mai 2017)

Unterwegs in der "Genussregion"...

 

 

 

 

 

 



Gutes Wetter (Der Regen kam erst eine halbe Stunde nach Tour- Ende), entspannte und freundliche Wanderer, schöne Trails, Schäufele und Kellerbier als Abschluß  -  Was will man mehr...
Erwähnenswert waren die Begegnungen mit denen, die zu Fuß unterwegs waren. Ausnahmslos nette und freundliche Gespräche, das gibt es nicht überall!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Rommos (8. Mai 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Erwähnenswert waren die Begegnungen mit denen, die zu Fuß unterwegs waren. Ausnahmslos nette und freundliche Gespräche, das gibt es nicht überall!



...meiner Erfahrung nach ist das bei Fatbike-Begegnungen bis jetzt immer so (natürlich auch rücksichtsvolles Verhalten vorausgesetzt) - die fetten Reifen zaubern den meisten ein Lächlen - Erstaunen aufs Gesicht  macht mir immer wieder Spaß


----------



## Eddy2012 (8. Mai 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...meiner Erfahrung nach ist das bei Fatbike-Begegnungen bis jetzt immer so (natürlich auch rücksichtsvolles Verhalten vorausgesetzt) - die fetten Reifen zaubern den meisten ein Lächlen - Erstaunen aufs Gesicht  macht mir immer wieder Spaß


Stimmt - anhand der dicken Dinger kommt man schnell ins Gespräch und fast jeder grinst bis hinter die Ohren. Macht einfach mehr Spass, als sich gegenseitig anzugiften. Außerdem muss man nicht immer erklären, dass  Radfahrer/ Wanderer keine Feinde sind, sondern nur die Idioten, die es überall gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KetogenerReini (8. Mai 2017)

Einsam unter 29ern


----------



## digi-foto.at (8. Mai 2017)

......aber mit dem breitesten Grinsen im Gesicht ...


----------



## KetogenerReini (8. Mai 2017)

Kar wenn man Carbon abhängt trotz Halbmarathon vor 23 Stunden in den Beinen und mit 4,7 Bereift kann man doch nur glücklich sein.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Mai 2017)

KetogenerReini schrieb:


> Kar wenn man Carbon abhängt trotz Halbmarathon vor 23 Stunden in den Beinen und mit 4,7 Bereift kann man doch nur glücklich sein.


Kriegst nen Keks


----------



## Hilfmernauf (8. Mai 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Unterwegs in der "Genussregion"...Anhang anzeigen 602306 Anhang anzeigen 602307 Anhang anzeigen 602308 Anhang anzeigen 602309 Anhang anzeigen 602310 Anhang anzeigen 602311 Anhang anzeigen 602312
> 
> Gutes Wetter (Der Regen kam erst eine halbe Stunde nach Tour- Ende), entspannte und freundliche Wanderer, schöne Trails, Schäufele und Kellerbier als Abschluß  -  Was will man mehr...
> Erwähnenswert waren die Begegnungen mit denen, die zu Fuß unterwegs waren. Ausnahmslos nette und freundliche Gespräche, das gibt es nicht überall!
> ...


Geil, Lars, wo ward Ihr da?


LG

Hauke aus Erlangen


----------



## gruenspecht (8. Mai 2017)

Wonnemonat Mai. Fein


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. Mai 2017)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Geil, Lars, wo ward Ihr da?
> 
> 
> LG
> ...



Hallo,

das ist im Kleinziegenfelder Tal, geile Ecke!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo Grünspecht,

seit wann fährst Du denn gefedert? Geht das gut?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## gruenspecht (9. Mai 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Hallo Grünspecht,
> 
> seit wann fährst Du denn gefedert? Geht das gut?
> 
> ...



Seit ungefähr zwei Wochen teste ich mich an das optimale Setup heran. Funktioniert schon ganz gut. Schnelle Rumpelstrecken verlieren ihren Schrecken und die Handgelenke sind dankbar


----------



## RoDeBo (9. Mai 2017)

...ein paar Bilder vom Urlaub an der Schlei...nicht grad ein dolles MTB-Revier, aber dennoch schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (9. Mai 2017)

und ein bisschn Trails gab es sogar auch...


----------



## froride (9. Mai 2017)




----------



## Fatster (10. Mai 2017)

Gestern das "semi-schöne" Wetter genutzt um mal eben ne "kleine" Tour zu fahren.
Aus ner vermeintlichen "Abendrollrunde" wurde dann nach anfänglicher Quälerei doch noch ne mehr als spassige Fatbike-Tour 

Kilometer 3, 300 Hm:
Natur haben die ECHT ne Menge hier im Badnerland 




... und kilometerlange Drecksanstiege auch  Was war ich irgendwann froh an meinem kleinen vorderen 22er Kettenblatt 




5 km, weitere 500 Hm und zwei ungläubig glotzende Rehböcke später - ICH behaupte ja nach wie vor steif und fest, das waren Gemsen, aber man sagte mir, die gäbe es dort nicht  - kam dieses sehr schöne zweite Stück "Natur" welches mich dankenswerterweise für ein erneutes Foto vom Rad zwang 




Pure Dekadenz dann auf der Höhe. Die spuren hier sogar die Schlammwege ... die spinnen, die Brit.. ähm .. die Badner 




Nach 2 1/2 Stunden hatte sich dann all die Plakerei gelohnt. Ein kilometerlanger, welliger Flowtrail der sich wie eine Schlange am Hang entlang schlängelte .. die 200Hm hab ich überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen ob des Dauergrinsens im Gesicht. Ich hoffe, man kanns erkennen ...  ... den Trail natürlich!


 



Immer wieder mal auch den Blick auf die "Natur" nicht vergessend ...




... gings trotzdem immer weiter und weiter und ...




... dann doch mal PAUSE gemacht. Akku war leer ... der linke und der rechte 




... doch @Fatbikebiker s Geheimriegel mit Schnellladefunktion hat mich ratzfatz wieder auf die Beine gestellt ... Danke Chris 




War auch dringend nötig, denn ich hatte sowas von Bock, mir die gottverd***** Seele aus dem Leib zu kurbeln ...  ... ich meine, ich hatte wirklich Lust, diesem Trail weiter zu folgen




Doch auch der schönste Trail endet irgendwann; hier - wie nicht anders zu erwarten - wieder inmitten ner ganzen Menge Natur - idealerweise mit noch mehr Aussicht drumherum.




Fazit:
14 km fast am Stück bergauf, 1100 Hm, Stelvio-Feeling mitten im Wald, es war saukalt und ich fühlte mich zwischendrin mal (fast) wie der einsamste Fatbiker der Welt, aber die anschließenden Trailkilometer und die teils aberwitzig schnelle Abfahrt auf Forstautobahnen, wo ich mehrfach Stoßgebete gen meiner TEKTRO Gemini ausstieß, ließen alle Anstrengung vergessen.

... sagte ich eigentlich schon, dass es im Schwarzwald echt ne Menge "Natur" gibt?


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2017)

Ich seh keine Gamsn  

 Geile Tour


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich seh keine Gamsn



Schau mal in den Spiegel


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Spiegel




Zamreißn


----------



## Fatster (10. Mai 2017)

Der Chris ist doch kei Gems, des is a "Bock"!


----------



## Fatster (10. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich seh keine Gamsn
> 
> Geile Tour



... vielleicht waren es auch Hochgebirgs-Alpacas


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2017)

Maiböcke waren das, ich habs genau gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (10. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Maiböcke waren das, ich habs genau gesehen



   ... dann wärs aber noch ne zähe Resttour geworden, dees konnst glaum


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2017)

Is doch eh geworden, wenn Du nicht diesen Riegel eingeworfen hättest


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2017)

...heiß wars


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


https://www.relive.cc/view/979917193


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2017)

Gut eingeschenkt, das muß man sagen


----------



## Peng999 (10. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gut eingeschenkt, das muß man sagen


Sowas sieht a bajer


----------



## Fatpak (11. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gut eingeschenkt, das muß man sagen


Dachte ich mir auch gleich
#sofortaufgefalln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (11. Mai 2017)

@Fatster : wo im Badnerland genau war das?

und weil´s ja ein Bilder-Thread ist...


----------



## Chevy86 (11. Mai 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...heiß wars
> Anhang anzeigen 603167 Anhang anzeigen 603152 Anhang anzeigen 603155 Anhang anzeigen 603157 Anhang anzeigen 603158 Anhang anzeigen 603160 Anhang anzeigen 603162 Anhang anzeigen 603164
> 
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/979917193



Na das sieht mir nach Fuerteventura aus. Liege ich denn da richtig?


----------



## fatbikepeg (11. Mai 2017)

Übliche 20km Feuerabendrunde: Rehberge + Tegeler See, diesmal mal wieder mit dem Eislaster. Wie immer zu faul gewesen mehr Bilder zu knipsen.


----------



## wosch (11. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Übliche 20km Feuerabendrunde: Rehberge + Tegeler See, diesmal mal wieder mit dem Eislaster. Wie immer zu faul gewesen mehr Bilder zu knipsen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 603497


Mach doch beim nächsten Mal mehr Bilder


----------



## fatbikepeg (11. Mai 2017)

wosch schrieb:


> Mach doch beim nächsten Mal mehr Bilder


Pffff, dann muss ich ja vom Rad steigen


----------



## Frankenracer (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo heute die erste Ausfahrt mit den Spaßbike habe ich mir diese Woche von 1.2.3 meins gezogen und ich muss sagen
diese Teile machen echt Laune bin ansonsten mit einen 29er Cube Reaction unterwegs ...............


----------



## Chevy86 (11. Mai 2017)

Tschoepel schrieb:


> Hallo heute die erste Ausfahrt mit den Spaßbike habe ich mir diese Woche von 1.2.3 meins gezogen und ich muss sagen
> diese Teile machen echt Laune bin ansonsten mit einen 29er Cube Reaction unterwegs ...............



Welche Größe hat die vordere Bremsscheibe?


----------



## Frankenracer (11. Mai 2017)

Chevy86 schrieb:


> Welche Größe hat die vordere Bremsscheibe?


müsste 180 sein


----------



## JeffKirs (11. Mai 2017)

Das ist doch ein Bulls Monster, oder? Rahmen, Zugführung im Steuerrohr, dass ein Seitenständer rannpasst... Nur umlackiert.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Mai 2017)

Chevy86 schrieb:


> Na das sieht mir nach Fuerteventura aus. Liege ich denn da richtig?



Also Fuerteventura sehe ich von hier aus 

LANZAROTE 

Morgen wird noch ne weitere Runde gedreht. Wenn jemand nen Tipp für den Süden der Insel hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenracer (11. Mai 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Bulls Monster, oder? Rahmen, Zugführung im Steuerrohr, dass ein Seitenständer rannpasst... Nur umlackiert.


da hast du recht ist ein Bulls Monster, aber ich muss sagen das Teil fährt sich Top sehe schon Du bist ein Kenner


----------



## Fatster (12. Mai 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> @Fatster : wo im Badnerland genau war das?



Markgräfler Land, konkret rund um Badenweiler / Kandern / Blauen / Belchen ... sowas von geile Gegend!  
Vielleicht könnte ein "fettbereifter" Local hier mal ein schönes Wochenende anbieten?  Das wäre der Knaller! 

Freiwillge vor!


----------



## *Str8RazoR* (12. Mai 2017)

Moin, da es hier in Nordholland gerade regnet, ein paar Pics von den letzten Tagen...


----------



## fatbikepeg (12. Mai 2017)

Berlin. Blauer Himmel. Sonne. 22°C. Wassertemperatur 11°C.
Optimale Bedingungen um die Badesaison im 1,8km von meiner Haustür entfernten Plötzensee einzuläuten.  

















erste Sommersprossen...


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Mai 2017)

...und eine Melone ist sogar auch dabei...


----------



## cherokee190 (12. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Berlin. Blauer Himmel. Sonne. 22°C. Wassertemperatur 11°C.
> Optimale Bedingungen ......



Genau . Wann wenn nicht jetzt. Bei 11° ist der Strand wenigstens schön leer. Respekt


----------



## Burgerman (12. Mai 2017)

Moin

Neulich in Fätbikeland


----------



## Burgerman (13. Mai 2017)

Unterwegs auf der Militärstrategischen Eisenbahn Metz Berlin.
Eine heute grösstenteils stillgelegte Eisenbahnstrecke.

Der Teil wo es von Hessen nach Thüringen rüber geht mit einigen Tunneln






Aufgerüstet, 2000 Lumen nicht STVO zugelassene Fahrradlampe hier noch mit Standlicht 










Nanü, irgendwas ist hinter dem Tunnel anders ?





Tolle Wurst, der sonst neben den Schienen verlaufende Trampelpfad ist weg und bleibt auch grösstenteils ab hier weg 

Was nu ?
Luft ablassen und ausprobieren ob man mit dem Fatbike auf dem Schotter fahren kann. Wer das Zeug kennt weiß, darauf kann man nicht mal vernünftig laufen.

Anschlußstück mit Manometer und Minikugelhahn, hat sich beim Auto etwas grösser auch schon bewährt und funzt auch beim Faty  





Ich werd verrückt, mit dem Fatbike kann man auf Bahnschotter fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






0,5 Bar und es rollt wo man nicht laufen kann.

Haltepunkt vorm 155mtr langen geraden Mühlberg I Tunnel.





Komisch, jedes mal wenn man durch einen Tunnel durch ist, sieht es anders aus.





Eingang zum 1530 mtr langen Küllstedter Tunnel.





1,5 km alleine durch einen Stockfinsteren Tunnel.
Das kostete schon etwas Überwindung  :shock: 
Westportal





Der Tunnel hat einen Entwässerungsstollen der parallel läuft und im Tunnel allerhand komische Geräusche erzeugt.
Im Tunnel zieht es durch den Kamineffekt und ist ziemlich kalt.
Überall liegen Steine jeder grösse und neben dem Gleisbett steht das Wasser in grossen Pfützen.
Schon im ersten drittel habe ich beschlossen, das wird ne einmalige Nummer.





Ostportal






Danke fürs zuschauen

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Tomwptp (13. Mai 2017)

Interessante Strecke. Hier im Pott gibt es viele Strecken die zu Radtrassen umgebaut werden. Mit dem Mobster bin ich auch schon "Naturstrecken" gefahren. Geht ganz gut. Grüße Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (13. Mai 2017)

Burgerman schrieb:


> Moin
> Neulich in Fätbikeland


Wo genau ist denn dieses "Fätbikeland"??


----------



## Burgerman (13. Mai 2017)

Gar nicht weit von dir.

Die da wohnen wissen es selber noch nicht 

Brandenburg, südlich von Berlin.

Das aus dem Avatar ist in der Döberitzer Heide.


----------



## fatbikepeg (13. Mai 2017)

Burgerman schrieb:


> Gar nicht weit von dir. Die da wohnen wissen es selber noch nicht  Brandenburg, südlich von Berlin


Konkreter gehts nicht? 


Herr  @wosch hat mir meine HT Pedalen repariert und nun konnte ich wieder einen Ausritt mit dem Monster machen. Wie üblich Rehberge mit Wildschweingehege und Flughafensee.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Mai 2017)

Heute mal die Zeit genommen die von 80mm -> 100mm getravelte Bluto wieder ins DD zu hängen.
Mit dem Mehr an Federweg konnte ich problemlos 2kg Eis essen  

Ansonsten einfach die Landschaft genossen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fatbikepeg (13. Mai 2017)

.. und am Tegeler See war ich auch noch. Da ging die Sonne gerade unter.


----------



## gruenspecht (13. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (14. Mai 2017)

_Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund
_
mit diesem Motto gings heute früh gegen 07o mit dem Mondraker los. Passend zum PANZER, vorwärts auf alten Panzerverlegungsstrecken, dem Ziel der Begierde entgegen .



 



Es gibt eindeutig schlimmere Anmarschwege, obwohl zu lange durchs Rapsfeld macht irgendwie auch .... 





Ganz hinten im Morgendunst ist bereits das Ziel erkennbar ....





... der Hütter Wohld bei Parkentin.





Ich glaube ich muss wieder öfters mit dem PANZER fahren


----------



## Frankenracer (14. Mai 2017)

wohl verdiente Pause



 
Zuckerhut bei Arzberg


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2017)

Ui, Treppen ja schon dran 
Und wie ist der neue Ausblick?

G.


----------



## Woppes (14. Mai 2017)

Das Mukluk hat sich zum meinem absoluten Lieblingsbike entwickelt.


----------



## Berganbeter (14. Mai 2017)

Heute auf'm Hausberg; des wird glaub i jedes Jahr steileroder meine Reifen breiter)

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Runter gehts doch recht flockig auf dem Dickerchen !


----------



## Fanatic3001 (14. Mai 2017)

Ein Bikerleben ohne FAT ist möglich - aber nicht lebenswert


----------



## cluso (14. Mai 2017)




----------



## himbeerquark (14. Mai 2017)

Hab auch mal wieder nach 4 Monaten auf dem Roadrat das Dicke bewegt. Wieder mal zum Radioteleskop Effelsberg und zurück, denn man muss ja irgendwie an Berge kommen da die Voreifel doch recht flach ist.



Im Hintergrund die Kölner Bucht im Regen, ich hatte Sonne


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Mai 2017)

Hier noch unsere 2.Fatbiketour auf Lanzarote 
Sogar Trails haben wir diesmal gefunden 





Einer der vielen Gipfel (ca.350m NN)




Panorama:




Sackgasse in eine einsame Bucht:



(nächstes mal nehm ich meine Frau mit) 

Hier geht es NICHT lang:




Zum Abschluss:




Lanzarote ich komme wieder 

Dann nehm ich auch wieder meine Kompaktknipse mit 

https://www.relive.cc/view/982826896


----------



## hw_doc (14. Mai 2017)

Heute mal wieder ne kurze Deisterrunde gemacht - das Monster ausführen:



Da geht's hin.




Auf'm Kamm. Aber gegen den Besuch der örtlichen Wirtschaft entschieden - zehn Minuten musste man sich die letzten Male für ne Schorle anstehen, das geb ich mir nimmer. 

Also kehrt gemacht - höher gings ja nicht mehr.




Für den spannenderen der beiden Wege hatte ich mich dann entschieden - immer wieder schön, was die Trails da zu bieten haben. Und nebenbei scheinen auch weiter Neue zu sprießen...

Unten angekommen mal was Neues:
Die Reverb war platt. Hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht. Ließ sich später mit ner Dämpferpumpe wiederbeleben - vorher nur noch 2/3 Mast. 
Passte aber wunderbar zum Vorderreifen, der sich wenig später immer wieder leerte - besser gesagt: SV13F. Der war schon mit Milch notdürftig wiederbelebt, das Ventil auch schon wenig aufnahmefähig.
Man, war das ne Plackerei zwischen Nachpumpen und Kurbeln - der Rückweg lief dann irgendwo zwischen 0,3 und 0,1 bar ab - aber der Reifen löste sich nicht von der Felge - der Test ist bestanden.
Nach der Befüllung an der Tanke zurück im Stadtgebiet bislang kein weiteres Zeichen erneuten Druckverlusts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (14. Mai 2017)

Abendrunde Tegeler See


----------



## Burgerman (14. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Passte aber wunderbar zum Vorderreifen, der sich wenig später immer wieder leerte - besser gesagt: SV13F. Der war schon mit Milch notdürftig wiederbelebt, das Ventil auch schon wenig aufnahmefähig.
> Man, war das ne Plackerei zwischen Nachpumpen und Kurbeln - der Rückweg lief dann irgendwo zwischen 0,3 und 0,1 bar ab - aber der Reifen löste sich nicht von der Felge - der Test ist bestanden.



Ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige dem so was passiert bei den vielen Stylischen Bikes hier mit nix dabei.

Plattfuss im Naturschutzgebiet und mit meiner Spielzeugpumpe habe ich den Reifen nicht mehr auf die Felge bekommen.
Alles voller Wildschweine und noch viele km zum Auto auf Wegen die man sich erst suchen muss.
Gar nicht witzig.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2017)

Daheim ist es halt doch am SCHÖNSTEN 

Tibettrail 


 

Sleeping:


 

Fatbikeworld 


 

Coke genießen


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Mai 2017)

ham die Minions wieder fleissig Bilder geknipst, wa?


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ham die Minions wieder fleissig Bilder geknipst, wa?



Glaub die hier wars:


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Mai 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Daheim ist es halt doch am SCHÖNSTEN
> 
> Tibettrail
> Anhang anzeigen 604750
> ...


Gleich mit neuem Trikot  schee


----------



## JeffKirs (15. Mai 2017)

War zwar schon Samstag, aber ging nicht früher:
Zangspause vor dem Schauer:


klein wenig dreckig...



so sah der "Wagenlenker " danach aus! So und nicht anders muss es sein...


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. Mai 2017)

> Glaub die hier wars:



Ja die Pfalz ist voll mit diesen Dingern.
Sind das Fibbs heimliche Paparazzis oder vielleicht die erfolgreichen Pfälzer Single-Trailbauer?









@Fibbs79 Wenn die Biester es erst mal geschnallt haben, dass es für Deine Coladose Pfand gibt, hast Du nix mehr zu lachen...


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. Mai 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> klein wenig dreckig...
> Anhang anzeigen 604819



Was sind das für Reifen bitte?? 

----

Monster & Alien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (16. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Was sind das für Reifen bitte??



Müssten On-One Floater sein.


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Mai 2017)

Meine erste Tour zum Testen und Einstellen mit meinem neuen Zweit-Fatty 



 

 

 

 

 



Das Beargrease macht sich schon sehr Gut


----------



## honkori (17. Mai 2017)

...wenn man sich seit Kindergartenzeiten kennt, kann man doch jetzt nach fast 50 Jahren, mal 'ne Runde radeln.
Fix unserem "Jüngsten" ein Fatty geliehen und los ging...





Reicht nicht ganz für Indianer Jones, aber es war kein Tunnel in Sicht





Na ja, irgend wie müssen ja die Pausen erklärt werden





Typisch, an dem Platz von dem sonst Bilder geschossen werden steht ein Auto





Tja, das war einst die Wurzelfichte von Buckow...





Doch wir wollten nach Garzau und nicht nach Giseh 





...und ja, es gab ein "Betreten verboten" Schild 

Zur Geschichte hinter der Geschichte.
Unser "Jüngster" joggt, spielt regelmäßig Fussball, macht sein Leben lang Sport und seine längste Radtour war knapp über 40 km weit...bis gestern. Man beachte auch die gradlinige, bis ins Detail durchdachte Tourführung...und die Dauer unserer Pausen.





Immer geradeaus... 





Wir sind definitv länger gefahren als wir "pausiert" haben 

ciiaooo


----------



## Chevy86 (17. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meine erste Tour zum Testen und Einstellen mit meinem neuen Zweit-Fatty
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 605490 Anhang anzeigen 605491 Anhang anzeigen 605492 Anhang anzeigen 605493 Anhang anzeigen 605494 Anhang anzeigen 605495
> 
> Das Beargrease macht sich schon sehr Gut



Hey wo ist denn das?


----------



## froride (17. Mai 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Mai 2017)

Chevy86 schrieb:


> Hey wo ist denn das?



Servus
Das ist von Immenstadt über Zaumberg - Siedelalpe - zur Pfarr Alpe.
Oberhalb vom Alpsee Richtung Thaler Höhe , Salmaser Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (17. Mai 2017)

Kleiner Auszug aus den letzten Arbeits-Hin- und Rückfahrten:































@froride : immer wieder nette Perspektiven - schön.


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Mai 2017)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Kleiner Auszug aus den letzten Arbeits-Hin- und Rückfahrten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na Du hast da aber einen Geilen Arbeitsweg


----------



## crossy-pietro (17. Mai 2017)

Ja... bin auch echt happy - darüber.
Muss mir die Firma "gut halten"

3D-Rückflug, gestern:
relive.cc/view/g11671746279


----------



## Peng999 (18. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen
Obernighterssesion eingeleutet.
Bike passte nicht aufs Bild


----------



## wj500 (18. Mai 2017)

vorhin



 



 

Neulich


----------



## fatbikepeg (18. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meine erste Tour zum Testen und Einstellen mit meinem neuen Zweit-Fatty
> Anhang anzeigen 605490
> Das Beargrease macht sich schon sehr Gut



Sehr schön! Die richtigen Pedalen sind ja schon dran, wie ich sehe.. Jetzt müssen unbedingt noch diese Griffe ran:
https://supacaz.com/product/grizips/?attribute_pa_colorgriz=neon-blue-and-neon-pink-splash


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Die richtigen Pedalen sind ja schon dran, wie ich sehe.. Jetzt müssen unbedingt noch diese Griffe ran:
> https://supacaz.com/product/grizips/?attribute_pa_colorgriz=neon-blue-and-neon-pink-splash





Wir wollen es dann doch nicht Übertreiben


----------



## fatbikepeg (19. Mai 2017)

Doch! Wollen wir!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (19. Mai 2017)

David gegen Goliath, oder 4.8'er JJ gegen 23mm Conti GP SII


----------



## cluso (19. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meine erste Tour zum Testen und Einstellen mit meinem neuen Zweit-Fatty
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 605490 Anhang anzeigen 605493
> 
> Das Beargrease macht sich schon sehr Gut



Die Farbe ist ja geil im Sonnenlicht...falls du das Zweitrad wieder loswerden oder tauschen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (19. Mai 2017)

Heute auf meinem Lieblingstrail die neue Bremsscheibe eingefahrenPaasst!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (20. Mai 2017)

Burgruinen als Ziel - gut dass sich meine Trails entlang des Regens befinden


----------



## Burgerman (20. Mai 2017)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Burgruinen als Ziel



Das ist ein guter Plan 
Wenn mir die Bunker ausgehen

Bike & Bonker





Mache ich mit Burgruinen weiter.
Da werde ich allein hier im umkreis dieses leben nicht mehr fertig mit


----------



## DrachenDingsda (20. Mai 2017)

Heute nicht ganz auf Bergmannspfaden aber auf jedenfall im Revier


----------



## RoDeBo (20. Mai 2017)

Mal wieder Siegburger Trail-Klassiker gefahren...

























...leider - wie immer- nur mit der Handyknipse und entsprechend auch mal unscharf...

aber ich könnt dennoch noch immer breitest Grinsen...


----------



## fatbikepeg (20. Mai 2017)

Heute morgen 8:45 ging es los, kleine Tour mit dem Monster in den Berliner Norden: Tegeler Fließ, Lübars, Glienicke, Schönfließ, Bergfelde. Nach den gestrigen 30°  hatte es sich über Nacht auf angenehme 15° runtergekühlt. Ein frisches Lüftchen wehte...

Köppchensee




Lautes Quaken im moorigen Uferdickicht, auf dem See ein turtelndes Schwanenpaar, nach Futter tauchende Enten, in der Ferne ein Kuckkuck.. aber auf Ringelnatter hatte ich keine Lust. 




Immer am Fließ entlang..




Schließlich optimales Fatbiketerrain im Bereich der Eichwerder Moorwiesen - hellsandige weiche Trails, weite Ödniss mit blütenreichen Trockenwiesen, durchsetzt von den feuchten Armen des Tegeler Fließes mit seinen Nebenmooren, Schilffeldern, Tümpeln, durchwatend von majestätischen Graureihern auf der Suche nach fetten Unken, in der Ferne leuchtet grell der Raps. Hin und wieder stellt sich einem eine rundbuschige Kiefer in den Weg und wirft ihre Zapfen entgegen.








Kleine Pause ... Insekten lieben neongelb


 



Hubertussee




Nach 33km war ich wieder zu Hause. Nach kurzer Brotzeit konnte der hinterhöfische Monster-Badetag eingeläutet werden..




Ahh, endlich mal wieder ein sauberes Cockpit. Bei der Gelegenheit wurden auch gleich die neuen Griffe montiert. 




Schön sauber


----------



## Burgerman (20. Mai 2017)

Berlin ist echt schräg und man trifft immer auf Sachen die man gar nicht erwartet.
Eben auch sehr viel grün drin und Drumherum 

Vielleicht auch was für dich Peg ?

Das war wirklich eine der merkwürdigsten Sachen die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das war weder richtig Urbex noch richtig Radfahren, aber Natur mit Tieren war es auch nicht wirklich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unterwegs war ich auf dem ehemaligen riesigen Übungsplatz der GSSD direkt neben Berlin oberhalb von Potsdam.

Der Platz wurde schon in der Kaiserzeit militärisch genutzt. Einen Teil nutzt heute noch die Bundeswehr als Standortübungsplatz Berlin.

Der andere grössere Teil gehört https://www.sielmann-stiftung.de/natur-erleben-schuetzen/doeberitzer-heide/

Man kann da eigentlich weder vernünftig wandern noch kommt man da mit einem Fahrrad vorwärts.

Ich habe den ganzen Tag nur einen Radfahrer und einen Jogger gesehen.

Puderzuckersand, Fatbike Land 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Eine Mischung aus Jurasic Park und DDR Grenze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Zaun geht 22 km um das Wildgehege und ist wegen der grossen Tiere eine Hochspannungsanlage.

Man kann nur diesen Weg rund herum nehmen und es gibt nur einige wenige offizielle Wege die dort hin führen. Irgendwie kommt man sich selber eingesperrt vor.









Leider etwas trüber Blick nach Berlin, rechts der Teufelsberg, links der Fernsehturm





Sowjetischer Obelisk





Unendliche Weiten
















Nanu, wer guckt den da ?






Wildpferde hinterm Elektrozaun


----------



## -zor- (20. Mai 2017)

jippp ... absolut schön da


----------



## fatbikepeg (20. Mai 2017)

Achso, also doch Döberitzer Heide. Da war ich doch erst am 22.04. 
Tiere haben wir an dem Tag leider nicht gesehen. Ich schätze ich habe die alle vergrault, weil ich die ganze Zeit rumgeschrien habe wie "Willie" in "Indianer Jones und der Tempel des Todes".  Ich hatte ständig Angst, in dem weichen Sand zu stürzen - passierte aber kein einziges Mal. Will da auf jeden Fall nochmal hin - aber nicht allein. Zu gefährlich. Da kommt ja auch kein Krankenwagen hin, wenn man sich mitten in der Pampa das Bein bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> wenn man sich mitten in der Pampa das Bein bricht


gibt doch Hubschrauber und Allrad Fahrzeuge


----------



## -zor- (20. Mai 2017)

man kommt eigentlich an jeder Stelle der Rundfahrt schnell wieder raus und warum sollte man sich beim biken in der Heide ein Bein brechen


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Achso, also doch Döberitzer Heide. Da war ich doch erst am 22.04.
> Tiere haben wir an dem Tag leider nicht gesehen. Ich schätze ich habe die alle vergrault, weil ich die ganze Zeit rumgeschrien habe wie "Willie" in "Indianer Jones und der Tempel des Todes".  Ich hatte ständig Angst, in dem weichen Sand zu stürzen - passierte aber kein einziges Mal. Will da auf jeden Fall nochmal hin - aber nicht allein. Zu gefährlich. Da kommt ja auch kein Krankenwagen hin, wenn man sich mitten in der Pampa das Bein bricht.



Falls Du auf der Suche nach Begleitung bist im Juni hab ich Termine in Berlin...


----------



## Burgerman (20. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Tiere haben wir an dem Tag leider nicht gesehen. Ich schätze ich habe die alle vergrault, weil ich die ganze Zeit rumgeschrien habe wie "Willie" in "Indianer Jones und der Tempel des Todes".  Ich hatte ständig Angst, in dem weichen Sand zu stürzen - passierte aber kein einziges Mal.



Da gibt es keine anderen Tiere.

Ich bin sehr oft auf den ehemaligen Übungsplätzen in Ost und West unterwegs.
Da sehe ich von der Maus, über Fuchs und Hase, Wildschwein bis zum Hirsch alles was es hier in Deutschland so gibt.

Sachsen Anhalt





Wachdienst, ebenfalls Sachsen Anhalt





Niedersachsen





Da gibt es nüscht ausser die Exoten hinterm Elektrozaun.


Dieser Sand in Brandenburg ist übrigens der Grund warum ich ein Fatbike habe, hier in Hessen benutze ich das nur selten 

Funktioniert


----------



## fatbikepeg (20. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Falls Du auf der Suche nach Begleitung bist im Juni hab ich Termine in Berlin...


Perfekt! Dann fahren wir zusammen zu @-zor-, der stellt schon mal Getränke für uns kalt.


----------



## Burgerman (20. Mai 2017)

ach, der mit den schmalen Reifen im Avatar kommt aus Potsdam.

Dann kennt er bestimmt das hier 










Wenn es irgendwo im Flachland einen Berg gibt, wird er mich finden 

Diese Türme sind so eine Macke von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (20. Mai 2017)

Abendliche Fatbike Runde


----------



## wosch (21. Mai 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Heute morgen 8:45 ging es los, kleine Tour mit dem Monster in den Berliner Norden: Tegeler Fließ, Lübars, Glienicke, Schönfließ, Bergfelde. Nach den gestrigen 30°  hatte es sich über Nacht auf angenehme 15° runtergekühlt. Ein frisches Lüftchen wehte...
> 
> Köppchensee
> 
> ...


Deine Tourberichte gehören zu den besten, die es hier zu lesen gibt. Bitte höre niemals mit dem Fahren auf.


----------



## RoDeBo (21. Mai 2017)

...aus berechtigter von anderer Stelle geäußerter Sorge geändert...
Heute morgen im Siebengebirge...




(man beachte wie schön grade der Rauch in Wesseling aufsteigt)

und neben Trails auch noch etwas Betonarchitektur bewundert...





...und am Weg noch das entlaufene Pferd der Nazgul gesehen...


----------



## -zor- (21. Mai 2017)

Dank @F7 Uli heute mit Sommerbereifung in und um die Döberitzer Heide unterwegs und ja ist schon was anderes mit den JJ gegenüber den 45ern.







 



 



 



 

Danke noch mal an Uli für die Reifen und den netten plausch, so macht das Spaß


----------



## waldi28 (21. Mai 2017)

Heute Morgen mal wieder eine Tour über meinen geliebten Widdebierg gemacht.






Angeblich gibt es hier die ältesten Überreste römischer Herkunft in Luxemburg. Da es nur einen Katzensprung bis Trier ist, ist dies auch nicht verwunderlich.






Danach ging es zum alten Steinbruch. Den hatten die Waldarbeiter diese Woche frei gelegt.
Letztes Wochenende war hier noch alles zugewachsen.






Ein wenig abfahrtsorientierte Trailspaß war auch dabei. Die Stelle hier ist steiler, als sie auf dem Foto aussieht.






Bei der Widschweinsuhle hab ich mich nicht lange aufgehalten. Man hat das gestunken.






Danach ging es über meinen Lieblinstrail wieder abwärts.






Auf dem Heimweg bin ich dann bei ein paar Technik interressierten Jungrindern vorbeigekommen. Die hatten noch nie ein Fatbike gesehen, und wollten unbedingt eine Probefahrt machen. Den Versuch brachen wir schnell ab. Ohne Daumen zum Schalten und Zeigefinger zum Bremsen war das zu gefährlich.


----------



## gruenspecht (21. Mai 2017)

Sonntagstrailertrainingseinheit. Großartig


----------



## F7 Uli (21. Mai 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> Dank @F7 Uli heute mit Sommerbereifung in und um die Döberitzer Heide unterwegs und ja ist schon was anderes mit den JJ gegenüber den 45ern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 606730
> 
> ...


Super , Danke noch mal für die Einladung zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt .  Tolle Bilder . Heute habe ich es nur zum Biergarten geschafft. Habe die 4.4. er JJ von @Meister-Dieter aufs E-Bike gemacht. So ist das  Bike , meiner besseren Hälfte, noch lauter )


----------



## Speedskater (21. Mai 2017)

Ich bin heute wieder mal zur Eisdiele geradelt.




Ich habe einen kleinen Umweg über den Feldberg und Altkönig gemacht.


----------



## fatbikepeg (21. Mai 2017)

Nachdem der Eislaster gestern Abend im Wohnzimmer noch anfing zu weinen, weil das Monster die letzte Zeit arg bevorzugt wurde und gestern auch noch ein Massagebad und neue Griffe bekam, musste nun heute eine Tour zur Wiedergutmachung erfolgen. Gegen 9:30 ging es los, mit der S-Bahn ins östliche Berliner Umland - nach Strausberg.

Zunächst wurde das Fredersdorfer Mühlenfließ durchstriffen - jede Menge Morast und Pampa.. und Mücken! 













Schliesslich führten mich beschilfte Pfade aus dem moorigen Wald heraus und die Fahrt ging weiter entlang satter Butterwiesen.













Um Gnade flehende Gänseblümchen.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Aus dem Nichts tauchen sie auf stehen plötzlich neben einem - gruselige Strommasten




Endlich war ich an meinem ersten Etappenziel angekommen: der Bötzsee - er bildet zusammen mit dem Fängersee eine Seenkette, die im Bereich einer glazialen Rinne entstand, während sich im Laufe der Eiszeit die Grundmoräne durch Brandenburg schob und eine teils recht hügelige Landschaft formte. Ich liebe diese glasklaren Naturseeen. 









Teilweise endeten die Trails blind, weil sich wieder irgendein Gewässer in den Weg schob 




Nachdem der Bötzsee umrundet war, gab es eine kleine Stärkung 




Danach ging es entlang des Spitzmühlenweges bzw. seiner Nebenwege zum nächsten Etappenziel: der Straussee




Der Rapsblütenstaub färbt die Uferbereiche gelb.




Der Straussee wurde natürlich auch umrundet  - schöner Trail direkt am Ufer entlang. Zwischendurch noch ein kurzer Abstecher in die Altstadt von Strausberg - obligatorischer Eisdielenbesuch. 
















Käsebrotzeit 




Nachdem der Straussee umrundet war, zog es mich nach Süden weiter zu den Niederungen des Annafließes und dem Herrensee:
















Schließlich war auch der Herrensee umrundet und die Fahrt ging entlang des Annatals zurück zum Bahnhof Strausberg. Mit insgesamt 44km in den Knochen werde ich nun totmüde ins Bette fallen.


----------



## himbeerquark (21. Mai 2017)

Ich komm' nur auf 35 km während Juniors Mittagsschlaf. Dafür habe ich heute gelernt, das ebiker ganz schön dämlich gucken können, wenn man sie mit derlei Gespann überholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (21. Mai 2017)

Mich hat es heute Abend auch nochmal gepackt 

Herrlich das frische grün überall 
Dann ist doch später geworden als erwartet
Aber um 22:40 hatte ich es dann geschafft.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Fanatic3001 (22. Mai 2017)

Gestern mal wieder mit 2WD unterwegs auf Spielplatzerkundungstour. Meine Kleine hat so fast 20 km mitgeradelt (mit Zwischenstopp bei Oma zum Mittagessen)

Hat sich nur beschwert, dass ihr Reifen so dünn ist


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. Mai 2017)

Wochenendfatbikewetter!!! Am liebste wäre man gar nicht mehr abgestiegen...

Hier ein paar Bilder:



 

 



Am Himmelfahrtswochenende geht´s nach Neustadt an der Tafelfichte, da ist das Programm vorgegeben. Pfingsten ist ein Trip an den Schwielowsee (Ferch) geplant, vielleicht hat jemand aus der Gegend einen Tourentip. 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## testvehicle (22. Mai 2017)

Das nächste mal wenn du in meinem Gebiet unterwegs bist, sag bescheid! Ich hab meinen Brummer dort gestern auch bewegt .


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. Mai 2017)

testvehicle schrieb:


> Das nächste mal wenn du in meinem Gebiet unterwegs bist, sag bescheid! Ich hab meinen Brummer dort gestern auch bewegt .



Ich bin dort ständig unterwegs, ich wohne ein paar hundert Meter Luftlinie enfernt vom Petersberg/ Hammelberg.


----------



## testvehicle (22. Mai 2017)

Das ging nicht an dich.... Scheiss Handy meinerseits. Meinte @fatbikepeg


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Mai 2017)

Freier Tag, Sonnenschein, sommerliche Temperaturen ..... aber doch nur ein Montag .

Zuerst rumgespiele mit dem Luftdruck, die Big Daddys fangen an zickig zu werden. Ob es an den Temperaturen liegt oder an den schon recht abgefahrenen Stollen? Keine Ahnung! Jedenfalls bestand der Vormittag nur aus Korrigieren des Luftdruckes. Zum Schluss war er dann doch, für die letzten Treppen, zu niedrig.



 


 


 

Dazu knarzte die Forca wie nichts Gutes  ..... zum Glück habe ich den Zug nach der letzten Sanierung nicht wieder im Rahmen verlegt. 
Eigentlich wäre sie heut gleich wieder raus geflogen. Aber im Juli soll es mit dem Mondraker an den Gardasee gehen und da hätte ich schon gerne eine Variostütze dabei. Also wieder zerlegen, geputzt und neu gefettet wieder zusammen gebaut.

Geh dann mal in Keller ....


----------



## Berganbeter (22. Mai 2017)

Heute auf meinem Hausberg/Jägerwiese/Kahlenberg:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Mai 2017)

Fat mal schüchtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (23. Mai 2017)

Small-Fat (2.8er Riprock) & Fat (4.0er Fatboy) & Voll-Fat (4.8er Caad)

Mein Junior liebt sein neues Bike, 20km Touren gehen jetzt jammerfrei, und die Federgabel (wenn auch mit 2.4kg noch ein offenes Projekt) gibt er nicht mehr her....der Hüpfer  .
Mutti mag das Caad lieber als das Fatboy (liegt ihr ergonomisch mehr)
Papa fährt starr und ist mit allen happy, Hauptsache zusammen im Wald.. 

PS: Um es vorwegzunehmen, die anderen Helme liegen hinter der Kamera


----------



## mattimarcel (24. Mai 2017)

Road Gap

 

 

 

 

 

Freeride-Weekend in Finale Ligure mit meinem Foes Mutz mit 4" Bereifung!


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Mai 2017)

geile Action


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Mai 2017)

.... die nachfolgenden Fahrer sind leider am Roadgap abgestürzt. Sie wurden von der Farbe des Foes geblendet


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Mai 2017)

Kleine Vatertagstour zur Alpe Mittelberg


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2017)

Sölden - Timmelsjoch fat lässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sölden - Timmelsjoch fat lässig
> Anhang anzeigen 608073 Anhang anzeigen 608074 Anhang anzeigen 608075 Anhang anzeigen 608076 Anhang anzeigen 608077 Anhang anzeigen 608078 Anhang anzeigen 608079 Anhang anzeigen 608081



Habt Ihr etwa schon wieder Schnee-Entzugserscheinungen gehabt


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Habt Ihr etwa schon wieder Schnee-Entzugserscheinungen gehabt


Ned wirklich  Aber schaut mit den Schneewänden schon toll aus


----------



## sigma7 (26. Mai 2017)

Gestern eine spontane Tour mit @Fatbikebiker: PN am Mittwoch um 19:15, Abfahrt am Donnerstag um 4:00; ab Sölden FAT.
































Ab Hochgurgl (2.150m) bis Sölden (1.400m) haben wir einen Trail probiert, war eine gute Entscheidung: >95% fahrbar. 







Schee war's


----------



## Mr_Slow (26. Mai 2017)

So den freien Tag genutzt und etwas das Umland unsicher gemacht.































Sehr schöne Ecke und Strecken aber doch sehr hügelig, man bemerkt die nicht vorhandene Kondition doch stark.


----------



## hw_doc (26. Mai 2017)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> So den freien Tag genutzt und etwas das Umland unsicher gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@klausklein 
Das ist der Heidschnuckenwanderweg!


----------



## hw_doc (27. Mai 2017)

So, das war dann Siegen 2017:





(Bild ist nur ausgeliehen...  B)

Die Wegbeschreibung von @jejamm hatte ich noch im Hinterkopf: Erst zum Römel, dann gen Wilnsdorf orientieren und nicht vom Berg runter.




Die Wege wurden schmaler...




Auf dem Pfannenbergkopf auf den Turm geklettert...




Blick nach Wilnsdorf - auf dem Foto ist davon leider nix zu sehen - mit dem Auge immerhin zu erahnen...




Weiter angenehm schmale Wege (natürlich ein wenig "Autobahn" dazwischen...)



Das ist nicht "die" Schränke - aber da geht es weiter...



Die (Das) isses. Offenbar in balkanesischer Hand - trotzdem weiter im Text und damit gen Wilnsdorf.




Der einzige Irrweg beim Versuch, sich der zu kreuzenden Autobahn zu nähern...




In Wilnsdorf angekommen hab ich mich der oberen Hälfte der Wege gewidmet.




Kurz Station an "Goldmanns Horn" gemacht.




Dem schmalen Pfad gefolgt und dabei weitere Höhenmeter eingebüßt, aber im Nu waren die wieder drauf.




"Roothaarsteig" hatte ich am Vorabend auch schon mal gehört...  B)




Da musste ich... hoch.




... und auch mal rein ins Dunkel!




Der Weg sah verlockend aus...




... sogar auf dem GPS!




Blöd nur, als ich dann merkte, dass ich darauf den Hang hoch muss...

(Das Foto stammt mit Abstand von der flachsten Stelle.)

Bis Haiger belebte ich noch einen offenbar schon lange stillgelegten Forstweg wieder. Da zuvor ein paar Schilder vor Wildschweinrotten warnten und mahnten, auf den Hauptwegen zu bleiben, war das für mich wirklich noch mal etwas kitzelig und ich hoffte auf die abschreckende Kombination aus Hope-Freilauf und Trailbell... Offenbar hat's funktioniert.  B)




In Haiger selbst war das aufregendste, was passierte, dass ich mich großzügig mit Cola einsaute...  
Da noch Zeit übrig war, entschloss ich mich, weiter bis Dillenburg zu fahren, anstatt mich dort zu langweilen.
Bis zu diesem Punkt war ich nahe 0 auf Straßen unterwegs - etwas über 40 km bei nur 800 hm.




Hier das Schloss, bin extra hochgekurbelt. Leider heute gerade mal vollständig gesperrt, weil dort irgendeine Mittelalterveranstaltung läuft. Steht natürlich unten nicht dran.





Blick von halber Höhe auf das Städtchen.




Runter nahm ich dann mal die Treppen...  B)





Nächstes Mal dann diese - wenn ich keinen Bürtzel am Rad hab...  B)

Das Eis war lecker - bislang beste Erdbeeren des Jahres. Leider wollte es sich partout nicht ablichten lassen...

Dann schnell weiter zum Bahnhof - ab in den Regionalzug. Zum Bahnhof schreib ich besser nix.  





Umstieg dann in Gießen - der IC war pünktlich...





... und teils im Eimer. Da man die Fenster nicht öffnen konnte und die 25° im Wagen gefühlt schon überschritten waren, musste mein Bucksaw alleine ausharren, ich zog einen Wagen weiter.


Das war ein alter Interregio-Wagen - zwar auch ohne aktive Klimatisierung, aber dafür mit offenen Fenstern.
Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich dank Marburger Studenten ein Abteil für mich alleine - offenbar eine begehrte Handelsware:




Im Tausch gegen ein Halben überließ ich einer Truppe Bierkastenträger den begehrten Gruppenplatz.  B)

Wirklich eine schöne Ecke - schreit nach Wiederholung!


----------



## Bullbaer (27. Mai 2017)

Noch ein Bild aus Siegen. Wir haben ganz schön HM gemacht und wurden mit schönen Ausblicken belohnt.


----------



## waldi28 (27. Mai 2017)

Da unsere beiden Jungs am Brückentag in die Schule mussten, konnte ich mit meiner Frau die schon seit einiger Zeit geplante RedRock Haard Red-Tour in Angriff nehmem.

http://www.redrock.lu/de/erleben/place/vtt/redrock-mountainbike-trail-haard-red-dudelange

Die ausgewiesene MTB-Strecke befindet sich im Süden Luxemburgs an der französischen Grenze im Gebiet des ehemaligen Tagebaus der Stahlindustrie. Der Rundkurs hat drei Einstiegstellen und kann auch abgekürzt werden, da er sich einige male kreuzt. Er wird in der Schwierigkeitsstufe S1-S2 eingestuft. Es gibt noch eine weitere Tour dort, die Haard Black mit einer S2+ Einstufung. Die war uns aber zu Viel des Guten.

Wir entschieden uns auf dem Parkplatz in Dudelange einzusteigen, was eine gute Entscheidung war, da wir uns so erst einige km auf einer gut fahrbaren Strecke mit schönen Waldwegen und Trails warm fahren konnten.






Dann nach knapp 10km war Schluss mit lustig und es wurde ernst. Wir hatten das Gebiet erreicht, welches der Tour ihren Namen gegeben hat.






Der erste Anstieg machte deutlich, warum die Strecke mit "der Adrinalinkick kann beginnen" beworben wird.
Die Anstiege und Abfahrten waren zwar nur kurz, aber dafür um so heftiger. Dazwischen schlängelten sich die Trails durch das ausgewiesene Naturschutzgebiet.






Ein Blick auf die noch aktive Stahlindustrie.






Die kurzen aber steilen Abfahrten und Anstiege reihten sich aneinander.






Hier kreuzten wir eine Abfahrt der Haard Black Tour.






Bei uns ging es dann etwas gemütlicher weiter.






Zwischendurch dann ein paar Relikte des Tagebaus. Hier ein Bremshäuschen. Damals wurden die Waggons an einem Bremsseil ins Tal gelassen.






Die Mittagspause verbrachten wir dann auf einem Hochplatteau mit einer wunderbaren Aussicht ins Naturschutzgebiet.






Unsere Bikes waren auch müde und gönnten sich ein kleines Mittagsschläfchen in der Sonne.






Der Rückweg führte an einem alten Waggon, mit dem damals der flüssige Stahl ins Walzwerk transportiert wurde, vorbei.






In der Region gibt es noch einige weitere ausgeschilderte MTB-Touren, die wir demnächst in Angriff nehmen werden. Ich kann die Tour nur empfehlen. Eine der besten die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Mit 25 km zwar recht kurz, aber extrem abwechslungsreich und bestens ausgeschildert. Wer mal in der Nähe ist, unbedingt fahren!


----------



## froride (27. Mai 2017)




----------



## -zor- (27. Mai 2017)

Sohnemann nicht da, also Vater / Tochter Tag 
Erst mit den Dicken los:




 



 



 

dann ab aufs Wasser:



 



 


wünsche schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (27. Mai 2017)

..ich hab ja leider NOCH kein echtes FATBIKE,
aber eure "FAT BIKE UNTERWEGS" BILDER inkl. Infos sind immer wieder ein Blick wert,
..ich schaue hier sehr gern rein, und es geht sogar richtig nett ab hier....SO MUSS ES EIN, macht weter so.."TOP"


----------



## Speedskater (27. Mai 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..ich hab ja leider NOCH kein echtes FATBIKE,


Na dann mach hin, wir freuen uns auf Bilder von Dir und deinem Fatbike.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2017)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs mit dem Dicken 

Grüner Trail:




Übrigens: die Maxxis Reifen haben NULL Selfsteering!! Das Dicke hat es bei der Hitze einfach nur zum Wasser hingezogen! Dies konnte ich auf der Tour mehrfach feststellen:


 

 



Danach bekam das Teil auch noch riesigen Hunger  (was macht man nicht alles für sein Fatbike)


 



Danach wollte ich noch den Sonnenuntergang auf dem Luitpoldturm erwischen. Gar nicht so einfach, wenn einem das Dicke nix vom Essen übrig lässt 
Das Dicke sah das natürlich anders und legte sich nach dem Essen erst einmal gemütlich ins Grüne 




Jetzt hatte ich die Schnauze aber voll. Da konnte sich das Bike noch so dagegen wehren. Sonnenuntergang muss sein!!!  Also aufi aufn Berg:




Jetzt aber schnell wieder nach Hause bevor es dunkel wird.
Rückblick zum Luitpoldturm:




Und schon war es soweit  Licht AUS ...... Spot an:




So konnte ich die restlichen Meter noch im Dunkeln verbringen 

Schee wars mal wieder


----------



## Keeper1407 (27. Mai 2017)

Mensch Fibbs, jetzt krieg ich wegen Dir um die Uhrzeit noch Hunger...


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Mensch Fibbs, jetzt krieg ich wegen Dir um die Uhrzeit noch Hunger...


 ... was soll ich da erst sagen???


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Mai 2017)

Gestern mal schnell bei Chris angerufen  und schon hatten wir für Heute unseren persönlichen Guide bei der Zugspitze 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Sackrischen Dank Chris und schönen Urlaub


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2017)

So wunderschön ￼￼ bei Euch! 
Einfach nur GENIAL


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Mai 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> So wunderschön ￼￼ bei Euch!
> Einfach nur GENIAL



Das gleiche könnte ich auch bei Dir schreiben


----------



## Mr_Slow (28. Mai 2017)

Kurze Runde vor dem Frühstück und schnell noch das Wetter ausgenutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (28. Mai 2017)

Heute erste "kurze" Runde mit dem neuen Radl um erstmal alles richtig einzustellen ...






Schee wars!

Einen schönen Sonntag noch allerseits!

Grüße, Tony


----------



## -zor- (28. Mai 2017)

Sonntag = Familienrunde

Start:





Schloss Kartzow:





Mark Brandenburg:













Pause am Rasensprenger:





Fahrländersee:





auf der Mohle:





war ne kleine feine Runde.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Mai 2017)

Heute sind wir 116km und 1350 hm durch den Spessart geradelt und an der Hohe Wart haben wir uns gestärkt.
Meine Kumpels die Weicheier waren dünnbereift unterwegs.


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Mai 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute sind wir 116km und 1350 hm durch den Spessart geradelt und an der Hohe Wart haben wir uns gestärkt.
> Meine Kumpels die Weicheier waren dünnbereift unterwegs.


Die wissen halt nicht was gut ist.


----------



## Eddy2012 (28. Mai 2017)

Himmelfahrtswochenende in Neustadt an der Tafelfichte (Singltrek Nove Mesto Pod Smrkem). Am Männertag war es noch etwas kühler und vor allem noch kaum besucht. Dann kam der Sommer mit Gewalt und damit verbunden auch der Besucherstrom. Es wurde ziemlich voll und gefährlicher auf den fast 100km Trails, entschleunigtes und rücksichtsvolles Fahren war Pflicht. Fazit: Traumhafte Natur, super angelegte Trails, urige Hütten, sehr freundliche Gastgeber im Hotel Medenec und und und... Auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert, man sollte aber Feiertage und Wochenenden meiden. Hier noch ein paar Bilder:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Viele Grüße

Lars


----------



## Rollador (30. Mai 2017)

Schlick und Mövenschiss am Radl 
Da hilft nur Flens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Mai 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Himmelfahrtswochenende in Neustadt an der Tafelfichte (Singltrek Nove Mesto Pod Smrkem).


Da werde ich im Oktober auch sein, die Jungs werden wahrscheinlich ihre helle Freude haben mit ihren Fatbikes dort...


----------



## Eddy2012 (31. Mai 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Da werde ich im Oktober auch sein, die Jungs werden wahrscheinlich ihre helle Freude haben mit ihren Fatbikes dort...



Gute Entscheidung! Ihr habt garantiert viel Spass dort...


----------



## digi-foto.at (31. Mai 2017)

Gestern Abend hab ich erstmal die 34° vom Nachmittag etwas ausklingen lassen und bin erst später mit montierter Lampe los.
Als es dann aber um 20:30 doch ziemlich zu blitzen anfing hab ich doch lieber die Abkürzung nach Hause genommen 





lg
Kurt


----------



## gruenspecht (31. Mai 2017)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. Mai 2017)

Auch ich war mal wieder unterwegs, Sunset ride sozusagen. Bei 32℃ steig ich tagsüber nicht aufs Rad. Und wenn man ein Foto zu trist ist.....es gibt immer ne App für sowas 











Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomwptp (1. Juni 2017)

Meine nachmittags Trainingsstrecke von der Company in Krefeld nach Essen (Morgens gehts im Zug hin)





Rheinorange





Trails an den Hängen im Ruhrtal





Abschluss durch das Ruhrtal zum Baldeneysee

Meist so 3 mal die Woche, 50-60km mit 300 bis 600hm. Seit dem Winterpokal meistens mit dem Mobster

Grüße Thomas


----------



## weinhex79 (2. Juni 2017)

So, nachdem ich nun seit ca. 1 Jahr hier fleißig mitlese und mich prächtig an den 
tollen Bildern und Touren erfreue, hier auch mal mein (fast) täglicher Weg ins Büro.
Dei sStrecke zieht sich über 28 KM.
( man könnte auch nach 13 da sein, aber wer will das schon wenn es nicht regnet.)

Der Weg ist komplett auf Wirtschafts/ Waldwegen und fernab der Strassen.
Ich muss diese lediglich immer mal kreuzen und kann dadurch die Ruhe am morgen
vor dem stressigen Tag im Büro genießen.

Gestartet wird im Moseltal mit lockeren "einroll"KM.
20170602_060351.jpg

Danach geht es mit Blick in Richtung erster Anstieg so langsam in Richtung Wald
20170602_061407.jpg
20170602_061346.jpg

Ab da wird es dann steil und steiler und schottriger.
Dafür aber auch nochmal ruhiger.
20170602_061926.jpg
20170602_062413.jpg
20170602_063336.jpg

Auf den letzten Meter des ersten Anstiegs öffnet sich dann der Wald und gibt in der Folge einen tollen Blick auf das Moseltal und die Ausläufer des Hunsrücks in Richtung Koblenz frei.
Man beachte die Autobahnbrücke im Hintergrund.
Immer wieder beeindruckend, wie solche Bauwerke die Täler überspannen.
20170602_063606.jpg

Danach schnell weiter in die erste Abfahrt.
Aber immer mit einem mulmigen Gefühl durch das Warnschild.
Hoffe jeden Tag aufs neue, dass die Brücke die " extreme Belastung " aushält und das 
FATE und mich sicher auf die andere Seite bringt.
20170602_064556.jpg

Schaut man runter, sieht man noch die Schienen der Bahnstrecke zum Abtransport aus
den Bimsgruben des hiesigen Maifelds.
Ein Teil dieser Strecke ist bereits zu Radweg ausgebaut. Mit Tunneln und Viadukten.
Die zeige ich aber ein anderes mal, weil leider nicht in Richtung Job.
20170602_064626.jpg

Als ich noch mit dem Carbon 29er zur Arbeit bin, habe ich mich immer gefragt, 
was dieses Graffiti wohl bedeutet.
Ich musste erst ein FATBIKE kaufen, um zu verstehen, was den Sprayer wohl 
zu diesem Philosophischen Gemälde
inspiriert hat. Jetzt frage ich mich, warum ich nicht schon früher verstanden habe, 
was der Künstler damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.
20170602_065247.jpg

Danach get es weiter durch die Obstplantagen des Rheintals. Ab hier geht es wieder zurück in die Zivilisation.
Und es ist nicht mehr weit bis zur " Knochenmühle" und dem Platz am Schreibtisch.
Mein Arbeitgeber ist sehr engagiert, was das Gesundheitsmanagement angeht.
Zu Jobrad und Fitnesstudio gesellt sich seit geraumer Zeit ein überdachter Radstellplatz.
Und ich glaube er ist an einer langfristigen Bindung seiner Mitarbeiter interessiert.
Denn die Steckdosen zum Laden der E-Bikes wurden auch schon integriert.

Euch einen schönen Tag und frohes schaffen.
Heute Abend geht es die Tour entgegengesetzt wieder nach Haus.
Ein paar weitere Bilder werde ich machen und euch noch ein paar Trails zeigen, 
die sich auf dem Weg wunderbar ergänzen lassen.
20170602_072025.jpg


----------



## weinhex79 (2. Juni 2017)

So, nachdem ich nun seit ca. 1 Jahr hier fleißig mitlese und mich prächtig an den
tollen Bildern und Touren erfreue, hier auch mal mein (fast) täglicher Weg ins Büro.
Dei sStrecke zieht sich über 28 KM.
( man könnte auch nach 13 da sein, aber wer will das schon wenn es nicht regnet.)

Der Weg ist komplett auf Wirtschafts/ Waldwegen und fernab der Strassen.
Ich muss diese lediglich immer mal kreuzen und kann dadurch die Ruhe am morgen
vor dem stressigen Tag im Büro genießen.

Gestartet wird im Moseltal mit lockeren "einroll"KM.





Danach geht es mit Blick in Richtung erster Anstieg so langsam in Richtung Wald










Ab da wird es dann steil und steiler und schottriger.
Dafür aber auch nochmal ruhiger.











Auf den letzten Meter des ersten Anstiegs öffnet sich dann der Wald und gibt in der Folge einen tollen Blick auf das Moseltal und die Ausläufer des Hunsrücks in Richtung Koblenz frei.
Man beachte die Autobahnbrücke im Hintergrund.
Immer wieder beeindruckend, wie solche Bauwerke die Täler überspannen.















Danach schnell weiter in die erste Abfahrt.
Aber immer mit einem mulmigen Gefühl durch das Warnschild.
Hoffe jeden Tag aufs neue, dass die Brücke die " extreme Belastung " aushält und das
FATE und mich sicher auf die andere Seite bringt.





Schaut man runter, sieht man noch die Schienen der Bahnstrecke zum Abtransport aus
den Bimsgruben des hiesigen Maifelds.
Ein Teil dieser Strecke ist bereits zu Radweg ausgebaut. Mit Tunneln und Viadukten.
Die zeige ich aber ein anderes mal, weil leider nicht in Richtung Job.





Als ich noch mit dem Carbon 29er zur Arbeit bin, habe ich mich immer gefragt,
was dieses Graffiti wohl bedeutet.
Ich musste erst ein FATBIKE kaufen, um zu verstehen, was den Sprayer wohl
zu diesem Philosophischen Gemälde
inspiriert hat. Jetzt frage ich mich, warum ich nicht schon früher verstanden habe,
was der Künstler damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.





Danach get es weiter durch die Obstplantagen des Rheintals. Ab hier geht es wieder zurück in die Zivilisation.
Und es ist nicht mehr weit bis zur " Knochenmühle" und dem Platz am Schreibtisch.
Mein Arbeitgeber ist sehr engagiert, was das Gesundheitsmanagement angeht.
Zu Jobrad und Fitnesstudio gesellt sich seit geraumer Zeit ein überdachter Radstellplatz.
Und ich glaube er ist an einer langfristigen Bindung seiner Mitarbeiter interessiert.
Denn die Steckdosen zum Laden der E-Bikes wurden auch schon integriert.





Euch einen schönen Tag und frohes schaffen.
Heute Abend geht es die Tour entgegengesetzt wieder nach Haus.
Ein paar weitere Bilder werde ich machen und euch noch ein paar Trails zeigen,
die sich auf dem Weg wunderbar ergänzen lassen.


----------



## weinhex79 (2. Juni 2017)

Ich raff das einfach nicht mit den Fotos. Sorry für die Beiträge


----------



## Deleted 217350 (2. Juni 2017)

weinhex79 schrieb:


> Ich raff das einfach nicht mit den Fotos. Sorry für die Beiträge



Du gehst auf deinen Beitrag mit den Fotos.
Dann auf "bearbeiten" -> weitere Einstellungen -> dann siehst du deinen Beitrag. Runterscrollen bis "Anhänge" und auf "alle als Vollbild anzeigen" klicken. 
Dann sollt's gehen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weinhex79 (2. Juni 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Du gehst auf deinen Beitrag mit den Fotos.
> Dann auf "bearbeiten" -> weitere Einstellungen -> dann siehst du deinen Beitrag. Runterscrollen bis "Anhänge" und auf "alle als Vollbild anzeigen" klicken.
> Dann sollt's gehen  .



Es hat gerade funktioniert.
D A H A N K E


----------



## Mr_Slow (2. Juni 2017)

Heute eine kurze Minirunde zwischen zwei Terminen gedreht, und wieder ein neues Gebiet zur Orientierung erkundet.










































Waren zwar nur 10 Km und 100 Höhenmeter, hat denoch viel Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2017)

Jeder km zählt 

G.


----------



## Tomwptp (2. Juni 2017)

Dem stimme ich zu, sehr schönes Rad übrigens.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Juni 2017)

Hier noch eine kleine Bilderserie von unserem Treffen in Siegen am Vatertag, Danke @klausklein für die Fotos:


----------



## svennox (3. Juni 2017)

..geiler ritt tolles FAT


----------



## univega 9 (3. Juni 2017)




----------



## svennox (4. Juni 2017)

..ohh das is aber knapp am Reifen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2017)

Ebenfalls "_...unterwegs mit dem Fatbike_" waren ein paar Kerle am Vatertag. 

Gestern sollte ich mir mal ein Rad aus der Mietbike-Flotte von Taunusbikefun ansehen....  
Vorgefunden habe ich dann das:



















Über den genauen Hergang wissen wir noch nichts. 
Hat jemand an Vatertag zufällig 5 Fatbiker mit blau-orangenen Salsas im Feldberggebiet gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (4. Juni 2017)

Ich würde da nur hoffen dass sich da niemand verletzt hat.
Ansonsten würde ich da gar nicht gross   oder  und das Rad/Vorfall ggf. abschreiben ...


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Juni 2017)

Die Frage ist doch eher wer hat das Bike nach Ende des Verleihs so angenommen, mit dem würde ich mich ernsthaft unterhalten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2017)

Ich kann nichts genaues dazu sagen. Auch nichts zur Übergabe nach der Vermietung.

Man sieht nur, dass das VR böse auf die Mütze bekommen hat. Und entsprechend des Kraftfluß ist die Gabel an der Krone/am Schaft rausgerissen...
Einen Mangel im Sinne der Gewährleistung kann man hier aber mit SEHR hoher Sicherheit ausschließen. 
Wir vermuten, dass die Räder über die DH-Strecken geprügelt wurden.	*....vermuten(!)... *

Falls jemand etwas an dem Tag gesehen hat, dann bitte eine PN an mich! Danke!



So, back to topic!   Schöne Pfingsten in die Runde!


----------



## hw_doc (4. Juni 2017)

Ich würde vermuten, dass jemand mit dem Bike frontal irgendwo gegengesemmelt ist - wie auch immer.
Kann evtl. eines der Bilder nicht richtig deuten - ist außer Rahmen und VR nochwas kaputt?
Oder sind das Dellen im Unterrohr? Das würde IMO weiter darauf hindeuten, dass das VR sich irgendwie nach hinten bewegt hat...

Dass dem Verleiher das Bike persönlich so zurückgegeben wurde, ist ja unwahrscheinlich. Auch, dass nicht mal ein Ton in Richtung "Uns ist da was passiert" verloren hat, als man die Räder irgendwo deponiert hat...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten, dass jemand mit dem Bike frontal irgendwo gegengesemmelt ist - wie auch immer.
> Kann evtl. eines der Bilder nicht richtig deuten - ist außer Rahmen und VR nochwas kaputt?
> Oder sind das Dellen im Unterrohr? Das würde IMO weiter darauf hindeuten, dass das VR sich irgendwie nach hinten bewegt hat...
> 
> Dass dem Verleiher das Bike persönlich so zurückgegeben wurde, ist ja unwahrscheinlich. Auch, dass nicht mal ein Ton in Richtung "Uns ist da was passiert" verloren hat, als man die Räder irgendwo deponiert hat...


Rahmen, Gabel, VR.   
Ja, im Unterrohr herrscht etwas "Wellblechstimmung" ....  
Das Rad wurde einem der beiden Inhaber so zurückgegeben. Dem Fahrer ging es nicht gut und war auf dem Weg ins Krankenhaus. Man wollte sich wohl die Tage nochmal kurzschließen..... 
Mehr kann ich nicht sagen.... 


On Topic


----------



## MDewi (5. Juni 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls "_...unterwegs mit dem Fatbike_" waren ein paar Kerle am Vatertag.
> 
> Gestern sollte ich mir mal ein Rad aus der Mietbike-Flotte von Taunusbikefun ansehen....
> Vorgefunden habe ich dann das:
> ...



Ist schon schwer beeindruckend ........
Fordere meiner Räder auch, aber dass da !?
Bin gespannt, wie die Jungs das angestellt haben!
Vielleicht gibt es ja eine einfache Erklärung.
Gatte Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli23 (5. Juni 2017)

Vormittags Familien Runde


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Juni 2017)

Heute bei besten Wetter mit der Familie 45km weggeradelt. Nur ein Bild ist es leider geworden. 
Meine Frau hat sich mein Scale+ ausgeliehen..... ich befürchte dass sie es nicht mehr hergibt 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls "_...unterwegs mit dem Fatbike_" waren ein paar Kerle am Vatertag.
> Gestern sollte ich mir mal ein Rad aus der Mietbike-Flotte von Taunusbikefun ansehen....



Sieht für mich so aus, als ob der Fahrer sich mit der Geschwindigkeit überschätzt hat und nach einem Sprung mit dem Vorderrad zuerst aufgekommen ist. Das würde auch die einzelnen Schäden am Bike erklären. Hoffentlich geht`s dem Biker gut! Material lässt sich durch Versicherungen ersetzen. Da gilt es jetzt den genauen Unfallhergang zu klären, Verleih-Klauseln zu beachten und dann entweder die Versicherung des Verleihers oder des Fahrers in Anspruch zu nehmen. Im Zweifelsfall klärt das, wie so oft in Deutschland, ein Gericht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus, als ob der Fahrer sich mit der Geschwindigkeit überschätzt hat und nach einem Sprung mit dem Vorderrad zuerst aufgekommen ist. Das würde auch die einzelnen Schäden am Bike erklären. Hoffentlich geht`s dem Biker gut! Material lässt sich durch Versicherungen ersetzen. Da gilt es jetzt den genauen Unfallhergang zu klären, Verleih-Klauseln zu beachten und dann entweder die Versicherung des Verleihers oder des Fahrers in Anspruch zu nehmen. Im Zweifelsfall klärt das, wie so oft in Deutschland, ein Gericht.



Das dürfte so der 100%ige Ablaufplan sein.
Inkl. Anwalt/Gericht  vermutlich..


----------



## honkori (7. Juni 2017)

*Himmelfahrt*(skommando ?!!)

Bevor Himmelfahrt völlig verjährt ist noch schnell einen letzten Bericht.
Zur Erklärung des Titels muss ich, wie üblich, etwas weiter ausholen und meinen Zoo etwas näher vorstellen.







Ganz vorn Schnuffelpuffel im Forum auch bekannt als Häschen, hinten rechts die alte Biene Maja und neben ihr
das gerade vorm "Fremdverkauf" gerettete Fat Chick ala Willie von einem netten Forumsmitglied. Leider haftete
Willie noch ein wenig Stallgeruch an, ein Stallgeruch der für Gelegenheitsradler furchteinflößend ist...denn
Willie entstammt dem Eisenschweinkader.
Den Fuß meines Hausdrachens ignorieren wir bitte...







Eisenschweinkader gemäß beginnt unsere Tour pünktlich um 5.45 Uhr, so 'ne Patrouille kann lang werden







Auf dem Weg nach Cottbus und in der Eisenbahn war alles ruhig







Nach ein bischen kreuz und quer dachten wir, der Deich wäre erreicht







Na ja, was Großstädter so denken. Hier traf doch eher -> in einem Loch im Boden da lebte ein Hobbit -> zu.







Aber schließlich war die Oder erreicht







...und da war es grüner als erwartet







Wir haben alles versucht, aber der alte Flattervogel wollte uns nicht begleiten







Auf dem Deich da gibt's koa Sünd (aber Wind, Gott gab es da Wind)







Hier wird es deutlich, wenn man darf wie man will -> ist es schön







In Guben haben wir "den Kindern" beim spielen zugesehen und dann versehentlich das Flussufer
genommen wo die Grenzpfähle Rot - Weiß gestreift waren. Da wir jedoch nur auf Patroullie und
nicht auf Eroberung aus waren -> schnell wieder "Heim ins Reich" 







Mittagspause, vor uns "Einzelgehöft-Idylle" hinter uns Schlange stehen und Bier saufen







Kleine "Umleitung" in Eisenhüttenstadt...







...und den blühenden Landschaften in der Nähe







Grünheide und die Sonne machte langsam schlapp...



https://www.strava.com/activities/1006622128

Eigentlich wollte ich solange ums radeln bis die Zahl "rund" wird, aber weder war "der Geist noch
das Fleisch willig". Trotzdem war Willie ein "echtes Eisenschwein", man was der unterwegs für ein
Tempo gemacht hat...unglaublich.
Aber in Zukunft will er sich mehr an mir orientieren und mich nicht so gnadenlos durch die Weltgeschichte
hetzen, wie dieses Mal.


...also die Oder ist sicher und Willie kein Eisenschwein mehr -> lang lebe Willie 



ciiaooo


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2017)

honkori schrieb:


> *Himmelfahrt*(skommando ?!!)
> 
> Bevor Himmelfahrt völlig verjährt ist noch schnell einen letzten Bericht.
> Zur Erklärung des Titels muss ich, wie üblich, etwas weiter ausholen und meinen Zoo etwas näher vorstellen.
> ...


Fat Chick bleibt im Forum, der @Ampelhasser hat mehr Geld für die Unvernunft. Fast zu schön um wahr zu sein. Und weil ihr nicht gestorben seid, fahrt ihr noch heute?


----------



## honkori (7. Juni 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Fat Chick bleibt im Forum, der @Ampelhasser *hat mehr Geld für die Unvernunft.* Fast zu schön um wahr zu sein. Und weil ihr nicht gestorben seid, fahrt ihr noch heute?



Lass mich raten, du warst noch nicht in seinem Keller ?
Aber ok, er könnte den vielleicht ja noch unterkellern.... 


ciiaooo


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2017)

honkori schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du warst noch nicht in seinem Keller ?
> Aber ok, er könnte den vielleicht ja noch unterkellern....
> 
> 
> ciiaooo


Ne, da war ich noch nicht. Ich komme aber auch nur noch ganz selten in die Hauptstadt, seitdem es meinen Kumpel dort endgültig in die Brandenburger Tundra verschlagen hat.
Ich habe mich aber in diesem Fall ganz speziell auf den entstehenden Titan-Bomber bezogen


----------



## Ampelhasser (7. Juni 2017)

honkori schrieb:


> *Himmelfahrt*(skommando ?!!)
> ...also die Oder ist sicher und Willie kein Eisenschwein mehr -> lang lebe Willie
> ciiaooo



Sehr schöner Bericht. Noch viel Spaß mit Willie!

Ciao

Jens


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Juni 2017)

Ich bin jetzt erst mal "mit dem Fatbike unterwegs" aber sowas von...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juni 2017)

Sieht mir eher so aus, als seiest du jetzt erstmal mit dem Auto unterwegs, aber sowas von.


----------



## rsu (9. Juni 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt erst mal "mit dem Fatbike unterwegs" aber sowas von...



Wird Zeit dass Du am FH ankommst, immer muss man auf Dich warten


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Juni 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sieht mir eher so aus, als seiest du jetzt erstmal mit dem Auto unterwegs, aber sowas von.


aber das ist doch ein Flugkoffer und kein Autokoffer


----------



## himbeerquark (9. Juni 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> aber das ist doch ein Flugkoffer


Und wo sind dann die Flügel?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Juni 2017)

hier...


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Juni 2017)

Etwas Wurst und Brot auf dem www.baerenbrunnerhof.de eingekauft.
Leider ist die Ware nicht zu Hause angekommen 



 

 

Lecker war es


----------



## stuhli (9. Juni 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> hier...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 612479



geil....wo gehts hin?

Der Koffer schaut gut aus...überlege im Sommer nach tenriffa das eigne rad mitzunehmen oder ein zu leihen dort unten.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Juni 2017)

stuhli schrieb:


> geil....wo gehts hin?
> 
> Der Koffer schaut gut aus...überlege im Sommer nach tenriffa das eigne rad mitzunehmen oder ein zu leihen dort unten.



Dort gibt es eine regionale Merkwürdigkeit: Fullies nur auf geführten Touren. Ist bei mehreren Anbietern der Fall.


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juni 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Etwas Wurst und Brot auf dem www.baerenbrunnerhof.de eingekauft.
> Leider ist die Ware nicht zu Hause angekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 612502 Anhang anzeigen 612503
> ...


sehe keine Wurst, nur Brot, Bike, Cola, Gurke und Fleischaufschnitt.
Wahrscheinlich schon aufgefuttert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Juni 2017)

@Der Kokopelli & @rsu ich bin gespannt wo eure Reise hingeht! 
Ich tippe auf Asien oder Südamerika


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juni 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> sehe keine Wurst, nur Brot, Bike, Cola, Gurke und Fleischaufschnitt.
> Wahrscheinlich schon aufgefuttert



Die beiden Würste (Knobirindswurst + Chilirindswurst) waren in der Tat schneller weg....


----------



## sigma7 (10. Juni 2017)

Mit dem Junior auf dem Weg zum Campingplatz...


----------



## sigma7 (10. Juni 2017)




----------



## Metell (10. Juni 2017)

........  eine kleine Quelle im Schwarzwald


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Juni 2017)

stuhli schrieb:


> geil....wo gehts hin?
> 
> Der Koffer schaut gut aus...


Der Koffer hat sich bisher sehr gut bewährt, ist halt sehr sperrig so ein Ding, aber schützt das Bike sehr gut - und darauf kommt es ja an...

Erste Station:












Geile Trails in Manitou Springs, Colorado.

Hier haben die SRAM/Rock Shox Ingenieure die lokale Community zusammen getrommelt und jede Menge schöne Trails in die Hügel gezaubert. Keine reinen Murmelbahnen, sondern auch schöne Felsabschnitte dazwischen.

Leider starten diese Trails schon im Tal bei 2000m ü. NN sodass Flachlandtirolern wie uns die Luft schnell dünn wird. Morgen Pikes Peak und dann weiter nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Juni 2017)

viel Spaß euch und immer schön Bilder machen  und hier berichten!!!


----------



## sigma7 (11. Juni 2017)

Nach einer ruhigen Nacht auf dem Campingplatz Kesselberg (der 'hintere', nicht der an der B11),

 

einem Bad im See...

 

... nehmen wir den Felsenweg nach Schlehdorf




Sein Fazit, trotz (für Junior) unfahrbaren Abschnitten: Cool, können wir morgen wieder fahren. 

Anschließend auf Wirtschaftswegen nach P. Schee war's...


----------



## Mr_Slow (11. Juni 2017)

Kleine Runde bei bestem Wetter...





















Sehr netter Trail...


----------



## Speedskater (11. Juni 2017)

Heute sind wir erst mal auf den Feldberg (Taunus) geradelt



Ich musste doch mal die neue Bremse einbremsen und testen










Wir sind ein paar Trails abgeritten und auf den Altkönig geradelt und wieder ging es auf Trails abwärts




Dann sind wir noch mal hochgeradelt zum Fuchstanz um noch paar Trails abzureiten










Am ende waren es 75 km und 1750 hm.


----------



## Udu (12. Juni 2017)

Gestern unterwegs auf dem Heuberg auf der schwäbischen Alb
Klippeneck


 

 

 Alter Berg bei Böttingen


----------



## stuhli (12. Juni 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dort gibt es eine regionale Merkwürdigkeit: Fullies nur auf geführten Touren. Ist bei mehreren Anbietern der Fall.


Werde wohl auf der Strasse bleiben diesmal.....also Rennrad


----------



## hw_doc (12. Juni 2017)

stuhli schrieb:


> Werde wohl auf der Strasse bleiben diesmal.....also Rennrad



Mein Beileid!


----------



## madone (12. Juni 2017)

Heute um Deutschland's höchsten Berg --> klick

Eibsee



Ehrwalder Alm:


----------



## hw_doc (12. Juni 2017)

Gestern trotz Luft zum Schneiden los - Motto des Tages:






Mal nen neuen Trail ausprobiert...




und dann ganz schön im Wald gestanden:




Bild in groß

Da waren nicht nur die Förster fleißig!  B)


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Juni 2017)

...weil´s so gut zum Motto auf der Ahead-Kappe von @hw_doc passt ein paar Bilder aus der Heimat der Lauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## testvehicle (13. Juni 2017)

Sternfahrt 2017....

Strecke: Strausberg ,Berlin Siegessäule und wieder zurück. Bin nach 104 km in die S-Bahn gestiegen.... Game over !


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Juni 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...weil´s so gut zum Motto auf der Ahead-Kappe von @hw_doc passt ein paar Bilder aus der Heimat der Lauf...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 613958
> 
> ...




Ui 

Mein geliebtes Island 

Wird Zeit , das ich da mal wieder hin komm


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ui
> 
> Mein geliebtes Island
> 
> Wird Zeit , das ich da mal wieder hin komm



...denk ich auch schon wieder...


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Juni 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...denk ich auch schon wieder...



Na dann los 

Fatbike Treffen auf Island


----------



## der_ulmer (13. Juni 2017)

Heute haben Feierabend, Wetter und Freizeit endlich mal wieder zusammen gepasst. Also raus aufs Radl:






Kurzer Abstecher in den Zauberwald:






Den Rest der Bilder vom Ende der Runde ausm Biergarten erspare ich euch lieber ;-)

Viele Grüße,
Tony


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Na dann los
> 
> Fatbike Treffen auf Island


Gute Idee. Ich will auch wieder hin. Die Fotos oben sind vermutlich aus Landmannalaugar..


----------



## RoDeBo (14. Juni 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Ich will auch wieder hin. Die Fotos oben sind vermutlich aus Landmannalaugar..


nope......ganz "banal" Reykjanesskagi...


----------



## Eddy2012 (14. Juni 2017)

Feierabendrunde, erst mit, dann ohne Begleitung...



 

 

 

 

 
Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juni 2017)

Sonne vs. Fibbs -> 1:0 



 

..... ich komme wieder (keine Frage)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (14. Juni 2017)

@Eddy2012  Da haben wir uns heute knapp verpasst


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. Juni 2017)

Meine Frau heute mal zum Nightride  überredet.... also um halb elf noch zur Eisdiele zwei Orte weiter gefahren 

Und direkt die Cam vom neuen Smartphone getestet. War sehr überrascht.


----------



## univega 9 (15. Juni 2017)




----------



## Eddy2012 (15. Juni 2017)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> @Eddy2012  Da haben wir uns heute knapp verpasst
> 
> Schade, aber wir werden uns bestimmt bald wieder mal begegnen. Das Eisenacher Revier ist nicht sooo groß und die Saison endet nicht, seitdem es dicke Reifen gibt...
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeonbike (15. Juni 2017)

auf dem weg in den biergarten - yippie


----------



## univega 9 (15. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (15. Juni 2017)

Heute Bike & Boot Tour


----------



## -zor- (16. Juni 2017)

Roman sehr cool und schönes Scubi 
wie machst du das mit den den Rädern? ich hätte da keine Ruhe auf dem Wasser und würde die ganze Zeit an meine Caribou denken


----------



## Rommos (16. Juni 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> Roman sehr cool und schönes Scubi
> wie machst du das mit den den Rädern? ich hätte da keine Ruhe auf dem Wasser und würde die ganze Zeit an meine Caribou denken


Wie drüben im AUfbauthread erwähnt, alles Taschen usw. waren im wasserdichten Sack mit im Boot. Hänger und Räder wurden 3fach gesichert angehängt.

Klar ist immer etwas bibbern, aber "auf dem Land" hat man doch noch eher Vertrauen....ist aber auch nicht mehr wie vor 40 Jahren


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Juni 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> viel Spaß euch und immer schön Bilder machen  und hier berichten!!!


Wos is mit unsern Beiden Amis
Wird doch nix passiert sein


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Juni 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wos is mit unsern Beiden Amis
> Wird doch nix passiert sein



Apropo Bilder , warst Du nicht erst am Gardasee 

Bilder ? Bilder ? Bilder ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Juni 2017)

Die Bilder haben ein anderes Motto


----------



## Fatster (16. Juni 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die Bilder haben ein anderes Motto



Da hattest Du wohl nicht dein Fatbike dabei sondern dein .... Rocky!


----------



## Tomwptp (16. Juni 2017)

Omaha  Beach
Bei Ebbe ganz gut fahrbar. 
Grüße Thomas


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Juni 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wos is mit unsern Beiden Amis
> Wird doch nix passiert sein



Ich warte auch, da fixen sie uns mit paar Bildern an und dann lassen Sie uns verhungern


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Juni 2017)

Die werden jeden Tag hackedicht sein vom Budweiser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeffKirs (16. Juni 2017)

Montag schneller Wurzeldownhill:




Tja, dachte an Fahrfehler oder falsche Linie...

Donnertsag gleiche Stelle, sauberer gefahren:



Und jetzt? Zu Doof zum Biken?

Heute hat er gehalten, trotz grausiger Linienwahl:




Meine Vermutung: Karkasse weich nach 2168km Distanz auf echt ruppigem Geläuf!
Was die Frage aufwirft, wie lange die Minions oder die Jumbos halten? (Jumbos haben bei mir nur 700km gehalten, dann waren Sie Glatzen) Gibt's da schon einen Haltbarkeitsfaden??

Jeff

Kam heute ein neuer drauf...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Juni 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wos is mit unsern Beiden Amis
> Wird doch nix passiert sein


Keine Sorge, aber wir waren ja meist in der Wüste, da gibt's kein Wifi...



 

Da kommt schon noch was, mehr als Ihr vertragen könnt


----------



## rsu (17. Juni 2017)

...und wer will schon Budweiser wenn es das hier gibt... 

Demnächst sitzen wir im Flieger zurück, dann kommt mehr.


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Juni 2017)

nicht mehr unterwegs, sondern wieder dahoim... 

war heute mal eine runde um den see drücken... 50 km in nicht ganz zwei stunden... erschreckend, 2/3 der biker, die mir begegnet sind, waren auf dem ebike unterwegs, aber dann viele mit der einstellung - "king of the road - platz da, hier komm ich"... ganze krampfadergeschwader auf ebikes, die nicht sauber gerade ausfahren können und sich dringend auf der bundesstrasse mit ihrem nebenmann unterhalten - bei gepflegten 20 kmh...

das nächste mal begebe ich mich wieder dahin, wo ich meine ruhe hab...


----------



## cherokee190 (18. Juni 2017)

Heute früh noch fast alleine auf traditionsreichen Gelände mit Blick auf den Stadthafen. Zuerst wurden hier Flugzeuge, dann Schiffe gebaut und nun nichts mehr ..... 



 

Allerdings gibts dafür nun neben teuren Wohnraum Unmengen von Treppen und Betonstufen. Hat auch seinen Reiz ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juni 2017)

Finde den Fehler:


 
.... ich fang dann morgen! mit der Diät an


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Juni 2017)

Böser Junge. 

Aber wo gehobelt wird...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2017)

Kein Fehler...top Fatbikegelände 

G.


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juni 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler:
> Anhang anzeigen 615594
> .... ich fang dann morgen! mit der Diät an



Nix da Diät 

Dann sieht man Dich ja gar nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kubotan (18. Juni 2017)

Die erste schlauchlose Runde in Lübars und Tegeler Forst.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (18. Juni 2017)

Tour 1 lonely - um 6 Uhr gings los. Brötchen holen auf KRK


----------



## Fanatic3001 (18. Juni 2017)

Tour 2 - Familienrunde nach dem Frühstück


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juni 2017)

Nach vielen Fahrten mit dem Rennrad eine willkommene Abwechslung,  die Zwoenitztal-radtour.de. Weitere Fatbikes habe ich leider nicht gesichtet :-(




Grüße Franky​


----------



## klausklein (19. Juni 2017)

Samstag im Deister.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (19. Juni 2017)

Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (19. Juni 2017)

Eine sonnige Montagnachmittagsrunde im westlichen Thüringer Wald.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Juni 2017)

Hier wie versprochen mehr Nachschub an Bildern. Nachdem wir die Trails oberhalb von Manitou Springs geritten sind, ging es zum nahegelegenen Pikes Peak (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pikes_Peak). Schonmal gehört? Ja genau dem Gipfel, auf dem Walter Röhrl damals das berühmte Bergrennen gewonnen hat. Damals war da noch eine Schotterpiste, auf der er immer spektakulär am Abhang entlang driftete. Heute führt eine Teerstraße bis zum Gipfel auf 4301m. Das ist praktisch, denn so konnten wir mit dem Pickup bis zum Trailhead fahren, der immerhin noch auf 3600m ü.NN. angesiedelt war. 



 

 

 

 

Schon der Traileinstieg versprach viel Spaß...



 

doch vereinzelte Schneefelder unterbrachen den Flow immer wieder:

 

 

Dann dachte ich "hey ich hab doch ein Fatbike, ich surfe da einfach drüber". Anlauf genommen, und hopp... Dumm nur dass das Vorderrad nicht über den Schnee surfen wollte, sondern eher abtauchen wollte! Ist die Mastodon doch sooo schwer???


 

Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für Spott nicht zu sorgen  aber ich hab mir nicht wehgetan und das Bike kam auch ungeschoren davon, also ging es erfrischt weiter...


 

Noch ein paar Mal stapfen durch den tiefen Schnee und dann...


 

stellte sich langsam flow ein, und zwar ein felsiger..


 

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juni 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hier wie versprochen mehr Nachschub an Bildern. Nachdem wir die Trails oberhalb von Manitou Springs geritten sind, ging es zum nahegelegenen Pikes Peak (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pikes_Peak). Schonmal gehört? Ja genau dem Gipfel, auf dem Walter Röhrl damals das berühmte Bergrennen gewonnen hat. Damals war da noch eine Schotterpiste, auf der er immer spektakulär am Abhang entlang driftete. Heute führt eine Teerstraße bis zum Gipfel auf 4301m. Das ist praktisch, denn so konnten wir mit dem Pickup bis zum Trailhead fahren, der immerhin noch auf 3600m ü.NN. angesiedelt war.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 616157 Anhang anzeigen 616158 Anhang anzeigen 616159 Anhang anzeigen 616160
> 
> ...



Klasse , war das jetzt schon das Training für das Kokopelli 100 Rennen


----------



## honkori (20. Juni 2017)

Mal was "Schweiniges" nackelige Fatty...






Das beste Schloss was ich kenne...






Maja und ich, posing for the Win! 







ciiaooo


----------



## DerHackbart (20. Juni 2017)

Komischer Helm... [emoji12]


----------



## shibby68 (20. Juni 2017)

schöne bilder hier


----------



## Fanatic3001 (20. Juni 2017)

Auf die Navigation von Komoot war bis jetzt immer verlass. Auf Krk gibts den ein oder anderen Pfad nicht mehr. Ein paar kann man kurz vorm zuwachsen mit ein paar Schrammen durch Dornen gerade noch fahren


----------



## madone (20. Juni 2017)

Letzter Samstag ... Landschaft traumhaft!






Aber teilweise "schweinesteil"


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Juni 2017)

Nach dem Pikes Peak Ritt ging es weiter... Road trip!!






Das nächste Ziel war







und zur Stärkung gab´s erst mal ein gutes amerikanisches Frühstück:




"Do you have Cappuccino?" - "No"
Naja, was soll´s...

Was uns hier wohl erwarten würde?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Juni 2017)

Moab... da war doch was... Slickrock!!!!



 

Das war mein Traum, einmal die fetten Reifen auf dem griffigsten Untergrund der Welt zu bewegen. Mal sehen wie es werden würde...



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Muss ich da noch irgendwas schreiben??? Vielleicht dass es schon recht heiss war, kombiniert mit einem sehr starken Wind (bis 80km/h Böen). Es war ein Gefühl wie in einem Umluftherd  Teilweise war es wie segeln, die Trispokes fingen den Seitenwind hervorragend ein, manchmal zu gut. Man musste teilweise in Schräglage fahren, obwohl es geradeaus ging.

In der Zwischenzeit waren Bret und Lisa schon auf dem 100m entfernten Campground angekommen und hatten unser Nachtlager vorbereitet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Juni 2017)

Der Ren'e ist also immernoch so eine Bergziege!


----------



## froride (21. Juni 2017)




----------



## Fanatic3001 (22. Juni 2017)

Fatty mitgenommen - gute Wahl für Krk.

Bei dem Untergrund 4,8 Zoll Tubeless mit 0,5 Bar - was gibt's besseres


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Juni 2017)

Gleich hinter unserem Platz auf dem Campground ging noch so eine rote steile Felswand hoch, die @rsu zum Spielen animiere...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Juni 2017)

Und weil der Campground nur 100m vom Slickrock entfernt war, mussten wir unbedingt noch zum Sonnenuntergang das Abendlicht einfangen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war es dann auch angenehm kühl...



 

 

 



und als es dann dunkel wurde, gab es als Bonus noch einen wahnsinnigen Sternenhimmel... hat seine Vorteile, wenn man in der Wüste ist und es im Umkreis von 100 Meilen nicht so schrecklich viele Siedlungen gibt...


----------



## -zor- (22. Juni 2017)

das letzte Bild ist herrlich


----------



## -zor- (22. Juni 2017)

den Vormittag noch schnell für eine Feld und Wiesen Tour genutzt...



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

nun geht hier gerade das Gewitter los


----------



## Tomwptp (22. Juni 2017)

Nicht weit von unserm Campgrund in der Bretagne geht es über Singletrails und Granitfelsen längs der Côte Granit Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Und ein Crêpes zum Abschluss


----------



## Berganbeter (22. Juni 2017)

Heute der Hitze der Stadt entflohen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (22. Juni 2017)

froride schrieb:


>



Bestes Album von Tracy Chapman!


----------



## Metell (24. Juni 2017)

Schattenfahrt im Grünen .....


----------



## Starter77 (25. Juni 2017)

Zweimal Mobster 1x platt
Zum Glück tubeless unterwegs.


Habe den Holzsplitter rausgezogen und ist durch die Milch wieder dicht geworden.
Die Frage ist nur - neuen Reifen drauf oder weiterfahren damit?


----------



## DrachenDingsda (25. Juni 2017)

Wenn , dicht weiter fahren. Bei großem Misstrauen flicken reinkleben.


----------



## Starter77 (25. Juni 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Wenn , dicht weiter fahren. Bei großem Misstrauen flicken reinkleben.



Einen ganz normalen Schlauchflicken? Zur Not habe ich auch noch nen Juggernaut Sport da, den möchte ich aber nicht unbedingt drauf machen ...


----------



## mikeonbike (25. Juni 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Einen ganz normalen Schlauchflicken? Zur Not habe ich auch noch nen Juggernaut Sport da, den möchte ich aber nicht unbedingt drauf machen ...



als flicken  find ich nen büsschen übertrieben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (25. Juni 2017)

Nee statt dem JJ


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Juni 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Einen ganz normalen Schlauchflicken?


Nein, einen Tubelessflicken.


----------



## Starter77 (25. Juni 2017)

Danke, damit Versuche ich es mal


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Juni 2017)

Chris im Vinschgau


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juni 2017)

Bei der Heimfahrt gabs noch paar Fatbiker und tolle Stimmung am Reschen


----------



## Speedskater (25. Juni 2017)

Heute beim Oberurseler Bike Marathon




Ich habe mir mal die 72 km mit 1750 hm gegönnt, aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich als einziger mit meinem Moppel unterwegs war.

Wo waren die anderen Fätbiker????


----------



## DerHackbart (25. Juni 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wo waren die anderen Fätbiker????



Im Freibad vielleicht? [emoji12] 

Ernsthaft, bei solchen Events trifft man soch meist nur schmalbereifte Bikes an.


----------



## Starter77 (25. Juni 2017)

Ach ich habe heute einfach Milch nachgekippt und es hat gehalten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juni 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute beim Oberurseler Bike Marathon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da haben wir mal die Chance gehabt,  uns aber leider verpasst!    Verdammt ärgerlich! 
Ich war im Rudel der MTBC-Leute. Bin vor 2 und 3 Jahren jeweils mit dem Beargrease auf die große Runde, heute aber schmal unterwegs gewesen...
Ich habe 3 weitere Fatbikes gesehen. 1 x blaues Felt , 2 x Canyon Dude

Dich, bzw. dein Rad, habe ich an Kontrolle 1 gesehen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Juni 2017)

80km Genusstour auf dem Erzgebirgskamm mit Greta 





Grüße Greta und Franky ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (26. Juni 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da haben wir mal die Chance gehabt,  uns aber leider verpasst!    Verdammt ärgerlich!
> Ich war im Rudel der MTBC-Leute. Bin vor 2 und 3 Jahren jeweils mit dem Beargrease auf die große Runde, heute aber schmal unterwegs gewesen...
> Ich habe 3 weitere Fatbikes gesehen. 1 x blaues Felt , 2 x Canyon Dude
> 
> Dich, bzw. dein Rad, habe ich an Kontrolle 1 gesehen.



Ja, das ist schade, dass wir uns wieder mal verpasst haben, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass wir uns im Zielbereich treffen.

Wir können gerne mal zusammen eine Runde im Taunus drehen.


----------



## SchakkaZulu (26. Juni 2017)

Die IVB hat die ersten 4 Trail Touren zur Sonnwende eingeweiht und zusammen mit meiner Holden haben wir die Paradiestour (Tour 3) bei Kaiserwetter eingeweiht. Zu sehen die Aussicht vom Paradiestrail.
@Fatster Sorry ich habe deinen Post erst heute gesehen


----------



## versteher (26. Juni 2017)

Heute unterwegs auf einen Waldfisch gestoßen ...


----------



## hw_doc (27. Juni 2017)

Zur aktuellen Foto-Love-Story "Heidschnuckenweg" bitte hier entlang:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wald-strand-meer-fat-im-norden-unterwegs.754273/page-4#post-14632901


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Juni 2017)

Nachdem wir ausgiebig unsere Reifen auf dem Slickrock aufgerieben haben, wurde es Zeit für etwas anderes, für das Moab inzwischen berühmt ist: "The Whole Enchilada"!!! Hierbei handelt es sich um eine epische Zusammenstellung von verschiedenen Trails, die auf über 3000 Metern startet und bis hinab zum Colorado River führt. Zum Start brachte uns ein Shuttle, das zum Glück auch Fatbikes transportieren konnte...





Unten hatten wir zwar schon heißes Wüstenklima, aber ganz oben lag tatsächlich noch Schnee, deshalb konnten wir den obersten Teil nicht mitnehmen, so wurde es so etwas wie the partial Enchilada. Ich denke wir kommen wieder und essen irgendwann auch den Rest 

Der Einstieg war also am Trailhead des Hazard County Trails, auf der Karte mit der Markierung "YOU ARE HERE" versehen:




Es startete mit einem kurzen Anstieg, dann bei etwa 3000 Metern ging der Downhill los. Hier oben hatte man noch echte, grüne Vegetation:


 

und der Trail vor uns versprach viel Fahrfreunde:




Im weiteren Verlauf wechselten wir auf den Kokopelli Trail, yeah, endlich zu Hause 




Dann näherten wir uns der Felskante, bekannt unter dem Namen "Porcupine Rim". Nicht nur eine spektakuläre Felswand, sondern an seiner Kante einer der schönsten Trails weltweit.













Doch der Trail führte nicht nur spektakulär am Abgrund entlang, er bot auch jede Menge, teils überraschende Fahrtechnik-Herausforderungen, Stufen, Felskanten in Hülle und Fülle...













Auch wenn wir mit dem Shuttle hochgefahren wurden, war diese Tour alles andere als ein Zuckerschlecken, man muss sich the whole enchilada hart erarbeiten, die Felsstufen und Hindernisse prügeln permanent auf einen ein. Trotzdem fühlen sich die Fatbikes hier wohl. Man wünscht sich zwar schon hin und wieder etwas mehr Federweg, aber im Grunde genommen macht der fette Untersatz das Erlebnis nur noch intensiver.

Im unteren Bereich führt der Porcupine Rim direkt steil über dem Colorado River am Abgrund entlang. Inzwischen schon erschöpft vom langen, epischen Downhill muss man höllisch aufpassen, nicht von einer der vielen Stufen nach rechts in den Abhang gedrängt zu werden... Aber am Ende war alles gut und wir rollten mit einem erfüllten Gefühl zurück nach Moab...


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juni 2017)

So geniale Bilder & Gegend Harald  

War gestern auch bissel unterwegs.... ähm kochen meine ich:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Juni 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> dann bei etwa 3000 Metern ging der Downhill los


seid ihr nicht am Burro Pass gestartet ?
Der hat wenn ich mich recht erinnere irgendwas um 12000ft was über 3600m wären 
Von der Tour träume ich nach 8 Jahren noch !
Ich bin damals mit nem SC Blur LT Leihbike ein paar Jungs mit ihren Nomads hinterher geflogen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube der Burro Pass ist um die 3400m ü. NN. Und war halt noch schneebedeckt, deshalb fuhren die Shuttle den Trailhead vom Hazard County Trail an, was etwa 400-500 Tiefenmeter weniger bedeutet. Damit taten sie uns wahrscheinlich einen Gefallen, denn es ist echt kein Spaß, in dieser Höhe sein Bike durch knietiefen Schnee zu wuchten...

Aber auch ohne die ersten paar Kilometer war es absolut unglaublich, episch und unvergesslich!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Juni 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> schneebedeckt


ich war im September dort, wir hatten oben ~20-25° und unten am Ende irgendwas um die 35°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juni 2017)

Und ist das Wetter noch so trübe .....




schmecken trotzdem die gelbe Rüben ....




Ergebnis: 


 

- Hackfleisch
- Reis
- Zwiebeln
- Karotten
- Paprika

lecker war´s, und nass sind wir auch nicht geworden


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Juni 2017)

3 Fatbiker on Tour @Fatster @Messerharry and me:

3 Fatbiker stehe´n im Walde ganz still und stumm, kommt ein kleiner Wau-Wau ....


 

Finde den Fatbiker:


 

on the neverendingtrail:


 

Pause + Ablichten der Five-Ten Schuhe:


 

@Fatster nach erfolgreicher Treppenabfahrt (zu schnell für den Fotographen)




Wassertankstelle:


 

Die 3 von der Tankstelle ... ähm Kanzel:


 

Genial war´s Jungs!!! Vielen Dank noch einmal für diesen gelungenen Tag


----------



## klausklein (30. Juni 2017)

Ich war das nicht!


----------



## Fatster (1. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 3 Fatbiker on Tour on the neverendingtrail:
> Anhang anzeigen 620094
> Die 3 von der Tankstelle ... ähm Kanzel:
> Anhang anzeigen 620092
> ...



Der Dank ist ganz meinerseits 

Aber es ist schon so: 
Der Rodalbener Felsenwanderweg ist ein absolutes Highlight und seit gestern unter den "Top 5" dessen, was ich im Sattel eines FatBikes erlebt habe. 
@Fatbikebiker , @Peng999 , nächstes Mal seid ihr dabei


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juli 2017)

Und es ging weiter... bzw. zurück nach Colorado...




Ziel war Fruita, ein kleiner schöner Ort...




Hier gibt es eine Bikeszene, die vor 22 Jahren anfing, illegale Trails in die umliegenden Hügel zu bauen. Nach einer Weile einigte man sich mit dem BLM (Bureau of Land Management) und legalisierte die bestehenden Trails und konnte neue, aufwändigere Trailnetze anlegen.

Epizentrum ist der Bikeshop "Over the edge Sports".



Das vor der Tür sind alles Leihbikes, Santa Cruz, Pivot, Knolly, ... fast alles High End Bikes... Aber wir haben ja unsere Fatbikes dabei 

Fruita ist schon alleine deswegen super, weil sie eine Kokopelli-Statue am Kreisverkehr aufgestellt haben:




Wir biegen nach Norden in die Wüste ab, denn dort befindet sich ein Teil der Trails, für die Fruita bekannt ist:







Und hier auf dem North Fruita Desert Campground wollen wir unsere nächste Nacht verbringen:




Der Campground liegt perfekt gelegen am oberen Ende der "18 Road Trails", einer Art Achterbahn für Bikes  Kleiner Vorgeschmack? Bitte sehr:



 

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Juli 2017)

Hast du den @rsu irgendwo ausgesetzt, bzw dort gelassen? 
Von ihm liest man garnix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juli 2017)

Der ist schon wieder eifrig am schaffen und findet kaum Zeit, seine Bilder zu sortieren


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Der Dank ist ganz meinerseits
> 
> Aber es ist schon so:
> Der Rodalbener Felsenwanderweg ist ein absolutes Highlight und seit gestern unter den "Top 5" dessen, was ich im Sattel eines FatBikes erlebt habe.
> @Fatbikebiker , @Peng999 , nächstes Mal seid ihr dabei


TOP 1: Stelvio stimmts?


----------



## sigma7 (1. Juli 2017)

@Fatbikebiker wäscht sein Radl...


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juli 2017)

Jachenau Tour mit André 


 
Top Wegweiser 


 
Über Trails ging es zur Hütte


 

 

 
und in einen steilen Graben runter 



Drüben wieder steil rauf


 

 
Eine kleine Stärkung zwischendurch 


 
Über Isartrails zurück


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Juli 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute beim Oberurseler Bike Marathon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jemand in 14 Tagen bei der Trophy FAT unterwegs?


----------



## Fatster (1. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> @Fatbikebiker wäscht sein Radl...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 620414



Das *ist nicht *_sein_ Rad!


----------



## Tomwptp (2. Juli 2017)

Moin,
es hat mich nach der einen oder anderen CTF doch mal gereizt einen Marathon zu mit dem Dickschiff zu fahren. Gestern stand die Kurzstrecke in Saalhausen an. Vorweg, ich sichere üblicherweise das Ende des Feldes ab 
Zum Vergleich standen meine Zeiten in Neheim und Erndtebrück auf dem Rewel mit knapp 9 Kg. Und wie schlägt sich das Dickschiff mit seinen 14,5 Kg? Im Durchschnitt etwa 1,2Kmh langsamer, das passt auch zu den Trainingsfahrten.
Es war eine komplette Matsch und Regenfahrt. Der Schutz an der Gabel brachte leider nicht viel, mehr störte der Schlamm der am Unterrohr vorbei noch oben flog. Da würde ich bei Schlammfahrten in Zukunft noch einen Spritzschutz anbringen.

Persönliches Fazit: Es geht schon, nur einen klein wenig langsamer. Aber das hängt dann natürlich von der persönlichen Leistungsfähigkeit ab. Für mein Alter und meinen Trainingsstand geht es OK.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Fatster (2. Juli 2017)

Zwei Dicke wollen's wissen:

Geht! 




Muss gehen! 




Fuck! 




Drück weiter Du Weichei! 









Ging doch! 


... geweint hab ich dann erst 20 Meter weiter


----------



## broesel_rs6 (2. Juli 2017)

Neulich im Erzgebirge.....
So richtig habe ich nicht geglaubt das ich es schaffe, aber irgendwie wollte ich auch nicht aufgeben ohne es versucht zu haben, so bin ich dann kurzentschlossen morgens um 5 Uhr mit dem Auto ins Erzgebirge geballert. Im Kofferraum das Fatbike einen Rucksack und jede Menge bedenken....
Die Rede ist vom Stoneman Miriquidi den ich an einem Tag bewältigen wollte.
Gegen 10 Uhr war ich dann am aus meiner Sicht taktisch kleverem Einstieg bei Johanngeorgenstadt angekommen.
Tja gesagt getan, Starterpaket abgeholt und erstmal gemütlich das Bike montiert und die Sachen gepackt und ab geht die wilde Reise.
Die ersten Stunden waren auch echt gut. Die ersten 2 Hügel waren recht fix genommen.




 

Weiter ging es auf den Plesivec


 

Eigentlich durchweg immer schön Beschildert mit einer Beschreibung was ein als nächstes Erwartet.


 

Kleverer weise hatte ich die Abgebremsten Organischen Beläge durch gesinterte von SRAM ersetzt. Meine Empfehlung..... Kauft was anderes. Habe die Dinger nach der Tour direkt entsorgt. Unglaublich schlecht!! Habe ein paar mal die Scheibe schwarz gebremst und das Gequietsche war teilweise nicht auszuhalten. Fahre jetzt KoolStop und bin zufrieden.


 

Beim Klinovic hatte ich dann echte Zweifel ob das machbar ist. Dort gibt es eine Seilbahn und ich konnte nur schwer widerstehen diese nicht zu verwenden. Einige "Fatbike-Kollegen" die ich unterwegs schon überrollt hatte sind mir dann oben angekommen entgegengekommen und haben mich verlegen angegrinst. ^^ Ich hatte leider echt krasse Kopfschmerzen und war versucht die Sache aufzugeben. Zum Glück hatte ich eine "IBU" dabei und 15min. später ging es wieder und der Fichtelberg stand an. Die Bobbahn da ist echt der bringer!! 

Gegen 18 Uhr dann ein ziemlicher Schock. Mein neues GPS-Garmin Oregon700 informiert mich das der Saft demnächst aus ist. 30min. später war es dann auch aus. Einen Satz Akkus hatte ich dabei, allerdings als absoluter Reserve, den mein altes Garmin Oregon450 hat 20h mit einer Akkuladung durchgehalten.... Also die Akkus rein und erstmal alles ausgemacht was ging. War ja klar das der Saft für Bluetooth und Co. irgendwo herkommen muss, aber das es so "hungrig" ist...
Da ich davon ausging die Nacht über durchzustrampeln brauchte ich also Ersatzbatterien. An einer Tanke bin ich nicht vorbeigekommen und die Geschäfte waren zwar in Reichweite, hätten aber zu noch mehr Kilometern geführt. Somit habe ich auf mein Glück gehofft das es ausreicht und bin weiter. Die Berge hinter dem Fichtelberg flogen nur so vorbei....


 

und die Sonne ging langsam unter.....



 

In einem der folgenden Dörfer habe ich dann doch so gedacht wenn ich hier kein GPS hätte, wäre ich definitiv nicht hier lang gefahren....
Vor einem Einfamilienhaus habe ich dann einfach einen Einwohner nach Batterien gefragt und er meinte "klar, kein Problem!" Und schwupps hatte ich 2 Batterien. Das folgende Pläuschchen und die 2 verschiedenen Obstler haben mir weitaus weniger geholfen als Ihm. ^^
In der Nacht bin ich hier und da als Fußgänger unterwegs gewesen. Ich hatte nur die kleine Lupine dabei und kein Ersatzakku. Eine komplette Nacht ist auch im Sommer zu lang um wirklich mit Licht fahren zu können. Leider entgeht einem so auch die Aussicht und als extra Bonus habe ich so gegen 3 Uhr durch ein Nebelfeld bei 0°C fahren müssen....
Selbstredend hatte ich keine langen Klamotten dabei.
Gegen 4:30 Uhr ging die Sonne wieder auf. Während der Nacht hatte ich alle Berge bis auf den Rabenberg und Scheibenberg geschafft.



 

Morgens um 5 Uhr bin ich den den Rabenberg runter. Krasse Wurzeln da. Logischer weise hatte ich um diese Uhrzeit den Trail für mich. Den Scheibenberg habe ich dann auch noch irgendwie gemeistert und bin zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.



 

Der Ausblick von da oben.


 

Und da ist das Teil.... 


 


Fazit:
Die Strecke ist komplett fahrbar, teils aber sehr steil.
Man hat wirklich oft die Gelegenheit etwas von der Natur zu sehen.
Überall unterwegs gibt es stillgelegte Mienen oder Türme die man besichtigen kann. (Wenn man Zeit hat oder sie sich nimmt!)
Die Leute dort sind super freundlich! (Es stehen öfter Wasserschläuche an Grundstücksgrenzen zur Trinkwasserentnahme breit.)

170Km 4500Hm in 18h
Ich komme wieder! 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1007401982


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2017)

broesel_rs6 schrieb:


> Neulich im Erzgebirge.....
> So richtig habe ich nicht geglaubt das ich es schaffe, aber irgendwie wollte ich auch nicht aufgeben ohne es versucht zu haben, so bin ich dann kurzentschlossen morgens um 5 Uhr mit dem Auto ins Erzgebirge geballert. Im Kofferraum das Fatbike einen Rucksack und jede Menge bedenken....
> Die Rede ist vom Stoneman Miriquidi den ich an einem Tag bewältigen wollte.
> Gegen 10 Uhr war ich dann am aus meiner Sicht taktisch kleverem Einstieg bei Johanngeorgenstadt angekommen.
> ...



Sehr geil! 
Wir planen auch gerade den Miriquidi für August. Ebenfalls als 1-Tages-Trip, aber nicht mit dem Fatbike.


Hab mich heute vor der RTF gedrückt und war mal wieder mit dem Beargrease unterwegs.
Zufällig heute, trotz kurzer Runde, auch mal wieder etwas Bildmaterial geschossen:





Links geht´s zu Tr!ckstuff ! 









Einstieg zur 1. der beiden DH-Strecken auf dem Feldberg (powered by HiBike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (2. Juli 2017)

Ist der Stoneman im Erzgebirge nicht so eine 99,9% Forstautobahn und Asphalt Runde?


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2017)

der stoneman klingt erstmal nicht so verkehrt...


gnss schrieb:


> Ist der Stoneman im Erzgebirge nicht so eine 99,9% Forstautobahn und Asphalt Runde?


http://www.stoneman-miriquidi.com/stoneman-miriquidi/highlights/
ja.


----------



## froride (2. Juli 2017)

Was machen denn die Leute mit den dünnen Reifen hier? Was soll das für ein Rennen sein? Cross?


----------



## broesel_rs6 (2. Juli 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Ist der Stoneman im Erzgebirge nicht so eine 99,9% Forstautobahn und Asphalt Runde?



Neija so 80% würde ich sagen.
Falls dir das zu weich ist kannst du auch den Stoneman Dolomiti in Angriff nehmen. Von den reinen Daten her zwar schwächer aber wie der Name es schon vermuten lässt...... Trommelwirbel.......
In den Dolomiten und meiner Meinung nach nochmal eine ganz andere Hausnummer. (120Km / 4000Hm)
http://www.stoneman.it/de/content/stoneman-dolomiti


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juli 2017)

@broesel_rs6 

Glückwunsch 

Wie muss ich mir das mit der Lochkarte vorstellen? Ist da jemand, der den Schaffner macht (also ist jmd. rund um die Uhr vor Ort), oder macht man das (ala Stempelstelle) selber?


----------



## broesel_rs6 (2. Juli 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @broesel_rs6
> 
> Glückwunsch
> 
> Wie muss ich mir das mit der Lochkarte vorstellen? Ist da jemand, der den Schaffner macht (also ist jmd. rund um die Uhr vor Ort), oder macht man das (ala Stempelstelle) selber?



Schaffner. 
Ja nee, das macht man selbst. Da ist jeweils ein großen Schild mit einem Locher, indem man die Karte komplett bis zum Anschlag reinsteckt, dann wird das Loch auch an der richtigen Stelle gemacht. Drücken muss man ganz ordentlich und Lärm macht das Teil auch gehörig. Speziell Nachts wenn nichts sonst zu hören ist. Den am Rabenberg musste ich etwas suchen, aber im Prinzip fährt man direkt an allen vorbei wenn man den originalen GPS-track von der Homepage nimmt.


----------



## broesel_rs6 (2. Juli 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> Wir planen auch gerade den Miriquidi für August. Ebenfalls als 1-Tages-Trip, aber nicht mit dem Fatbike.



Das macht auf jeden Fall Laune. Speziell die Abfahrt vom Klinovec, Fichtelberg und Rabenberg. Als sportliche Herausforderung ist es auch wirklich interessant, aber eigentlich wirklich schade das man dann so viel von den Sehenswürdigkeiten liegen lassen muss. Ich denke mal ich muss da nochmal irgendwann die 2-Tagestour in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht kann man da ja einen gemeinsamen Termin finden und dann FAT den Stoneman absolvieren, wäre doch ideal für ein Fatbike Treffen. 

Rundherum gibt es ja genug Beherbergungsangebote und der Genuss drumherum kommt bei den Sachsen und Tschechen meist auch nicht zu kurz. 

Ich hätte riesig Bock.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juli 2017)

@broesel_rs6 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## broesel_rs6 (2. Juli 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man da ja einen gemeinsamen Termin finden und dann FAT den Stoneman absolvieren, wäre doch ideal für ein Fatbike Treffen.
> 
> Rundherum gibt es ja genug Beherbergungsangebote und der Genuss drumherum kommt bei den Sachsen und Tschechen meist auch nicht zu kurz.
> 
> Ich hätte riesig Bock.



Wow, na das wäre mal was. Eine Horde Fatbiker zwischen den ganzen 29er Raketen. 
Dabei


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2017)

broesel_rs6 schrieb:


> zwischen den ganzen 29er Raketen.


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. Juli 2017)

Kleine Abendrunde entlang Plötzensee und Berlin-Spandauer-Schifffahrtskanal..


----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. Juli 2017)

Schwalbe Fatbike Racing Team Saar


----------



## Fatster (3. Juli 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Schwalbe Fatbike Racing Team Saar



Au weia! ...  ... ich schwöre, ich lass das  ein für alle Mal bleiben. 
Ich seh nämlich grad auf dem ersten Bild einen weißen, aber auf dem zweiten Bild einen schwarz/roten Helm.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. Juli 2017)

Du sollst am Morgen noch keine Drogen nehmen....wie oft soll ich dir das noch sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2017)

Normalerweise gehört zum Partnerlook auch das gleiche Rad...


----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. Juli 2017)

Iwo...
Das passt schon, beides haibike......so kann ich tauschen untereinander,.....


----------



## Peng999 (3. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Au weia! ...  ... ich schwöre, ich lass das  ein für alle Mal bleiben.
> Ich seh nämlich grad auf dem ersten Bild einen weißen, aber auf dem zweiten Bild einen schwarz/roten Helm.



Das mit der ReHa war wohl keine gute Idee...
Seit dem ist alles anders


----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. Juli 2017)

Ich schreibe mal hier Offtopic rein...

ist am 09. September von euch noch Jemand im Raum Saarland oder Westpfalz unterwegs?
Denn dann würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mit mir an einem Rennen teilnehmen würdet, wo es eine fatbike Klasse gibt.
Ist zwar etwas ungerecht, weil sie schon 3.0'er reifen dazu zählen, aber dennoch wird alles platt gewalzt....
Wer hat Lust?

Ausschreibung gibt es bei "Grüne Hölle Freisen"


----------



## Mr_Slow (3. Juli 2017)

Heute mal etwas im altem Revier unterwegs gewesen.















































viel Spaß beim anschauen...


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Juli 2017)

Ein paar Tage am Gardasee....



 

auf Grund schlechten Internet Empfang nur Bilder vom Handy. Maximale Vorbereitung ...


 

und am Ende der ersten Tour ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ein paar Tage am Gardasee....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 620967
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß am Lago und schöne Touren


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Juli 2017)

Ja das sind mal richtige Höhenmeter für einen Küstenbewohner  Viel Spaß!


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Juli 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ja das sind mal richtige Höhenmeter für einen Küstenbewohner  Viel Spaß!



... neee, das ist eine Katastrophe 

Aber ein schönes Fatbike Revier. Steinig und steil, mal ganz anders als zu Hause.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juli 2017)

Ich werde am 05.09. oder 06.09. in Torbole eintreffen, voraussichtlich werde ich mit Moppel vom Norden der Alpen anreisen.
Ist sonst noch jemand von 06.09. bis 17.09. am Gardasee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> ... neee, das ist eine Katastrophe
> 
> Aber ein schönes Fatbike Revier. Steinig und steil, mal ganz anders als zu Hause.


Erstesmal dort, Jörg?


----------



## rsu (3. Juli 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Hast du den @rsu irgendwo ausgesetzt, bzw dort gelassen?
> Von ihm liest man garnix mehr



Die Woche Biken rächt sich jetzt plus Mitarbeiter die im Urlaub sind. Bin also wieder bei den "alten" Prioritäten. Gebe mir Mühe mit Bildern. Ein kleiner Auszug aus Fruita in der Abendsonne...


----------



## cherokee190 (4. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Erstesmal dort, Jörg?



Letztes Mal vor genau vier Jahren, aber das erste Mal mit Bike im Gepäck. Sind wieder in Tignale. Abseits vom Trubel und mit der besten Pizzeria am Lago .


----------



## der_ulmer (4. Juli 2017)

Bei dem schönen Wetter habe ich schon mal angefangen an der Doppelnull fürs Jahresende zu arbeiten. Um zwei den Rechner aus, ab nach Hause und los gings mit dem Radl durchs schöne Würmtal und über Stock und Stein, naja ein paar Wurzeln waren auch dabei. 











Heute unterwegs mit den "doppelten Lottchen" ...











Und weiter ...













... bis zum üblichen Zwischenstopp mit Blick über den Starnberger See bis zu den Alpen:






Und auf dem Rückweg noch etwas Kultur, Villa Rustica mit Block auf Leutstetten






Schönen Abend noch und Grüße 
Tony


----------



## froride (5. Juli 2017)

Sollte eigentlich hier rein, war aber im Dude Faden auch nicht ganz so verkehrt. Hier noch was vom WE beim CC Rennen:


----------



## cherokee190 (5. Juli 2017)

Tour von gestern Abend, nachdem die Sonne etwas schwächer wurde.
Erstmal etwas weiter rauf ...



 

und die Aussicht in Richtung Monte Baldo genießen.



 

Blick auf den See und Tignale ...



 

weiter den Berg rauf und auf der Suche nach eine paar schönen Abschnitten ...



 
hier wurd's dann auch recht steil und wurzlig



 
noch ein paar Meter weiter war dann erstmal Schluss für mich, drei Baumstämme blockierten den Weg und irgendwie war da bergauf schlecht rüber zu kommen. Eigenartiger Weise war die Strecke in der örtlichen Karte als Downhill Strecke ausgewiesen.
Also wieder runter  und für's nächste Mal einen anderen Weg gesucht um das Ganze dann von oben in Angriff zu nehmen.



 

 
Im Hintergrund der Monte Castello mit Kirche ...



 
und etwas später das Monte Baldo Massiv ...



 

und nun aber schnell nach "Hause".
Was mit den Maxxis auch wirklich gut geht ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2017)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Fatster (6. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> Anhang anzeigen 621810



 ... samma, wie bissu denn auf einmal nach Kanada gekommen?


----------



## digi-foto.at (6. Juli 2017)

Ich glaub ja schön langsam du darfst einfach nur zu Hause nicht kochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. Juli 2017)

entweder hat er keine familie und keine Kinder, sowie auch kein Job......oder er arbeitet nur nachts.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> entweder hat er keine familie und keine Kinder, sowie auch kein Job......oder er arbeitet nur nachts.....



Gott erhalte die Gesundheit und die Arbeitskraft meiner Frau 


...... ich geh dann mal meine Kinder abholen


----------



## Mr_Slow (6. Juli 2017)

Da ich @hw_doc ja nicht auf dem Heidschnuckenweg begleiten konnte, mußte ich mal ein Stück vom ersten Teil nachfahren.


hw_doc schrieb:


> So, hier die angeforderten Bilder nebst Bericht zu meiner doch leider sooo einsamen Runde:





Start:







Schöne und noch leichter Anfang:







Langsam wird es schmaler:







Schöne Aussicht:








Wie @hw_doc sein Bike die Rampen raufbekommen hat ist mir ein Rätzel:








Und wieder runter:








Karlstein:








Unangenehm matschig war es:








Belohnung:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Juli 2017)

Kleine Dichtigkeitsrunde!
Wenn Reifen weinen...........


----------



## hw_doc (6. Juli 2017)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Da ich @hw_doc ja nicht auf dem Heidschnuckenweg begleiten konnte, mußte ich mal ein Stück vom ersten Teil nachfahren.
> ...
> Wie @hw_doc sein Bike die Rampen raufbekommen hat ist mir ein Rätzel:
> 
> ...



Die Bilder kommen mir doch arg bekannt vor - sicher, dass Du nicht meine einfach auf Deiner Terrasse bei einem Eis am Rechner sitzend bearbeitet hast?  
B)

Also bis Bispingen gab es ein oder zwei Rampen, bei denen ich absteigen musste, bevor mich die 12 Kilo auf dem Träger wieder nach unten befördern konnten - aber die gehörte AFAIR  nicht dazu...


----------



## MDewi (6. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 621897 Kleine Dichtigkeitsrunde!
> Wenn Reifen weinen...........


Hallo Meister-Dieter,
Sag mal was zu Rahmen(Set) und Felgen. Sieht meinem Miracle irgendwie doch sehr ähnlich.
Wie gut hat das mit dem Aufziehen der Reifen funktioniert. Meine JJ 4.8 (auch wenn manche stöhnen ..) waren sowas von pottendicht, das die Milch nur nachträglich zum Abdichten von z.B. Dornenlöchern eingefüllt wurde.
Nachteil: Wenn der Reifen mal runter muß ist es ne Knochenarbeit.
Gruß MDewi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Juli 2017)

MDewi schrieb:


> Hallo Meister-Dieter,
> Sag mal was zu Rahmen(Set) und Felgen. Sieht meinem Miracle irgendwie doch sehr ähnlich.
> Wie gut hat das mit dem Aufziehen der Reifen funktioniert. Meine JJ 4.8 (auch wenn manche stöhnen ..) waren sowas von pottendicht, das die Milch nur nachträglich zum Abdichten von z.B. Dornenlöchern eingefüllt wurde.
> Nachteil: Wenn der Reifen mal runter muß ist es ne Knochenarbeit.
> Gruß MDewi


Steht alles hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/carbon-fatbikes-galerie.745457/#post-12741773


----------



## sigma7 (7. Juli 2017)

P-Benediktbeuern-Wachseneck-Längental-Lenggries-Lenggrieser Hütte-Rauh Alm-Maria Eck-Buchstein Hütte-Walchen Klamm-Fall-Sylvensteinspeicher-Schronbachtal-Tannern-Reichenaubtal-Sachenbach Hütte-Kesselberg-Brunnenbach-P


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juli 2017)

Bei der großen Runde brauchts schon zwei Stückl Kuchen


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Juli 2017)

Zur Abwechslung habe ich heute mal die Morgenstunden genutzt für eine kleine Runde.
Habe mir als Limit gesetzt, 2 Stunden rauf und mal sehen wie weit ich damit komme.



 

Alle schlafen noch, aber die Sonne brennt schon recht kräftig.



 

Anfangs gehts noch recht gemütlich, nur etwas steiler und 15° wärmer als zu Hause ....



 

aber dann wirds schnell steinig und noch steiler. Gut das ich mir vorn noch das 22 Kettenblatt montiert habe. Ansonsten hätte ich nicht nur ein paar Meter zwischen durch schieben müssen.
Nach ca 2 Stunden gabs dann einen herrlichen Ausblick zu genießen auf Berge und Lago.



 

 



ein bissel ziert er sich noch im Dunst.



 

Anschließend ging's teilweise den gleichen Weg wieder runter. Geschwindigkeit kam jedoch auf Grund des losen Gerölls nicht auf. Eher eine Strapaze für die Bremse. Dabei gut für mich, es gab keine engen Kehren wie bei der letzten Runde .



 

So und nun aber ab zum zweiten Frühstück, Temp. liegt inzwischen auch schon Nahe 30°.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Juli 2017)

Der Sonnenuntergang war so geil, da hat das Fatty keinen Platz auf dem Foto


----------



## gruenspecht (7. Juli 2017)

Sommertage


----------



## cherokee190 (9. Juli 2017)

Zum Abschluss noch ein par Bilder, hauptsächlich von heute Vormittag in Richtung Dosso Piemp, diesmal an der anderen Seite des Dosso della Forca vorbei.
Die längere Auffahrt über teils Straße und breiteren Wegen habe ich mir erspart und gleich den kürzeren/ steileren Trail für die Auffahrt genutzt. Wie vermutet, traf ich auch hier keine Menschenseele.  











 

Blick auf den Gardasee aus ca 800m Höhe.



 

Etwas weiter oben, dann wieder scheinbare Überbleibsel aus dem 1. Weltkrieg. Eingang zu einem Tunnelsystem das weiter rein nach links und rechts abzweigte. Die Luft darin war sehr kalt und es zog kräftig. Also mussten die Gänge sehr weit rein und auch irgendwo einen Ausgang haben.



 

Ein Stück weiter fand ich dann wieder einen Zugang, evtl. der Ausgang des nach links abzweigenden Stollen.



 

Kurzer Schnappschuss bei ca 1000m Höhe. Hier konnte ich mich jedoch nur kurz aufhalten, denn auf die kleinen Lichtung befand sich außer mir noch eine Wildschwein Familie. Eine riesige Bache mit ihren schon etwas größeren Frischlingen .
Die Wildschweine sind hier bedeutend größer als bei uns zu Hause. Somit habe ich mich auf keine Diskussion eingelassen und bereitwillig das Feld in Richtung "abwärts" geräumt.

Hier noch kurz die Auffahrt zum Monte Castello, auf diesem Weg wurde vor 100 Jahren das Kriegsmaterial auf den Berg gekarrt ...



 



 

Auf dieser Galerie stand ein Flakscheinwerfer, der bei Notwendigkeit in einen von beiden Seiten begehbaren Stollen zurück gezogen werden konnte.



 

Gestern MG Stellung, heute Gipfelkreuz ....



 

Und noch mal eine willkommene Gelegenheit zur Abkühlung unterwegs ...



 



Etwas Fatbike ähnliches habe ich auch gesehen , so gesehen beim Bummel durch Riva ...


----------



## hw_doc (9. Juli 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> ...
> Etwas Fatbike ähnliches habe ich auch gesehen , so gesehen beim Bummel durch Riva ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 622579



Ist das nicht das Jones von einem Italiener, der es neulich in die Bike-Bravo geschafft hatte?
AFAIR fährt er mit dem Teil ne ziemlich heftige Strecke mehrmals die Woche...


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das Jones von einem Italiener, der es neulich in die Bike-Bravo geschafft hatte?



Ja, meine ich auch.


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Juli 2017)

Gibt's dazu evtl. ein Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (12. Juli 2017)

Servus beinand, Vorgestern mal eine kleine instalationlap mit dem neuen Gerät:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2170886]
	
[/URL]

Ist schon irgendwie 'ne lässige Sache so ein fatty

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Fatster (12. Juli 2017)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ist schon irgendwie 'ne lässige Sache so ein fatty



Wohl wahr! 

Schicker Gerät, der Du da hast ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2017)




----------



## Fatster (12. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 623377



... Chris, Du *weißt*, dass Du nichts verträgst ...  ... also fahr besser weiter


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... Chris, Du *weißt*, dass Du nichts verträgst ...  ... also fahr besser weiter


OK dann halt weiter


----------



## epic2006 (12. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wohl wahr!
> 
> Schicker Gerät, der Du da hast ...



Dem Gerät braucht noch eine bunte Lackierung, vorher muss aber alles passen. Tut es jetzt, die nächsten Wochen geht's ab zum Lacker und der Chinaböller bekommt Farbe

Werd mich bei Zeiten mal in "...Trails im Süden" Thread einklinken, scheint ja recht lustig mit euch zu sein

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Peng999 (12. Juli 2017)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Dem Gerät braucht noch eine bunte Lackierung, vorher muss aber alles passen. Tut es jetzt, die nächsten Wochen geht's ab zum Lacker und der Chinaböller bekommt Farbe
> 
> Werd mich bei Zeiten mal in "...Trails im Süden" Thread einklinken, scheint ja recht lustig mit euch zu sein
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



Das ist nur der erste Eindruck


----------



## skaster (12. Juli 2017)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Dem Gerät braucht noch eine bunte Lackierung, vorher muss aber alles passen. Tut es jetzt, die nächsten Wochen geht's ab zum Lacker und der Chinaböller bekommt Farbe
> 
> Werd mich bei Zeiten mal in "...Trails im Süden" Thread einklinken, scheint ja recht lustig mit euch zu sein
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit


Schwarz, Weiß, Cremebeige, Silber, Gold und Lila. Noch mehr Farbe?
Tausch einfach die weißen, cremebeigen, silbernen, goldenen und lilanen Teile gegen schwarze, dann ist es doch bunt genug.


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2017)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Dem Gerät braucht noch eine bunte Lackierung, vorher muss aber alles passen. Tut es jetzt, die nächsten Wochen geht's ab zum Lacker und der Chinaböller bekommt Farbe
> 
> Werd mich bei Zeiten mal in "...Trails im Süden" Thread einklinken, scheint ja recht lustig mit euch zu sein
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



"Schaurig klingt´s aus dem Gehölz - Obacht, da kommt einer aus Tölz" 

Lang ist die Schulzeit dort vorbei....

LG
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2017)

Endlich mal wieder schönes Wetter in der Pfalz 

Selbstverständlich: (obwohl mir auf diesem Trailstück noch nie ein Wanderer entgegen kam)


 


bekannter Luitpoldturm:


 

Tischlein deck dich:


 

Leckeres Chili 


 

Das Dicke ruht sich ein wenig aus:


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Juli 2017)

@Fatster Mini Stelvio


----------



## drahdiwaberl (13. Juli 2017)

@cherokee190
Einen Link zum Jones-Bike hab ich nicht.....aber die bike 05/17 mit dem Artikel


----------



## cherokee190 (13. Juli 2017)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> @cherokee190
> Einen Link zum Jones-Bike hab ich nicht.....aber die bike 05/17 mit dem Artikel



Ja so habe ich das auch gemeint . Aber dann war mein abgelichtetes ja doch ein anderes. Ich dacht schon ich hätte eine berühmte Entdeckung gemacht


----------



## sigma7 (13. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 623786


Chris, wo ist das?


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Chris, wo ist das?



Das sollte der Torri di Fraele sein 

https://www.google.de/maps/place/To...8f4bf6e1d9cddce!8m2!3d46.5019482!4d10.3098321


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (13. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Chris, wo ist das?


Da auf dem Bild eigentlich nur die Straße zu sehen ist, der Link zu dieser bei Quäldich. Für das MTB wird es im Rücken des Fotostandortes interessant. Hinter den Stauseen warten unter anderem der Alpisella, das Val Mora oder die alte Militärstraße zum Umbrail


----------



## Fatster (13. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> @Fatster Mini Stelvio
> Anhang anzeigen 623786



Es kann nur *einen *Stelvio geben  
Aber ich glaube, deinen Mini-Stelvio sind sie dieses Jahr auch beim Giro im Rahmen der Königsetappe (2x rauf zum Stelvio ) gefahren.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Es kann nur *einen *Stelvio geben



Nur einen Stelvio, aber kennt ihr auch schon Transfagarasan?


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juli 2017)

Genau, über den Alpisella gings zurück.
Traumhaft


----------



## Messerharry (14. Juli 2017)

Ach...wenn des ned alles so weit weg wär...

...außer der Asphaltscheißendreck!!!


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juli 2017)

Asphaltcowboy


----------



## Fatster (14. Juli 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...außer der Asphaltscheißendreck!!!



Für die Einen ist es nur Asphaltscheißendreck, für die Anderen die zarteste Asphaltscheißendrecksauffahrtsversuchung der Welt


----------



## Berganbeter (14. Juli 2017)

Heute mal das Wohnzimmer ein paar hundert Meter nach oben verlegt: jo mei hob i guat gschloffa!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Asphaltcowboy
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 624148


muss dann wohl Livigno sein


----------



## cherokee190 (15. Juli 2017)

Zurück in heimatlichen Gefilden und zum erste Mal in diesem Jahr eine Runde durch's Quellental.




 
Das wurde dann auch die erste Runde mit den Minion's auf dem Mondraker durch die typisch aufgeweichten Wälder bei uns im Norden.



 
Stellenweise sieht es etwas nach Urwald aus, aber die Gemeinde Doberan ist derzeit dabei die Gegend etwas zu entwildern. Mehrere Kleine Holzbrücken wurden bereits erneuert.



 
Quellenhäuschen .....









Die Maxxis machen ihre Sache gut, bezüglich Grip im Morast halte ich sie für etwas schlechter als die Bud/Lou Kombination. Dafür jedoch bedeutend Richtungsstabiler und weniger diffus wenn der Boden fester wird.
Ich denke für meine Einsatzbedingungen ein sehr gute Reifen auf'n Mondraker. Beim Moonlander jedoch bleibt Bud und Lou mein Favorit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Juli 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> muss dann wohl Livigno sein



Jawohl, da ist für jeden was dabei.
Heute mal den Sessel benützt


----------



## Speedskater (15. Juli 2017)

Sorry, ich war heute mit dünnen Reifen unterwegs, aber ich hätte den Trail vom Piz Umbrail gerne mit dem Moppel abgeritten.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2017)

Krass, in Levigno war ich heut auch und am Umbraildingens vor 3 oder 4 Tagen 

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Juli 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 620213

Hier wie versprochen die Fortsetzung aus Fruita. Am Ankunftstag sind wir gleich - nachdem wir den Camper aufgestellt haben - die fabelhaften Trails an der 18Road geritten. Weil wir kaum Zeit hatten zum Fotografieren haben wir die GoPro mitlaufen lassen, ich hoffe Euch gefällt´s. Sorry für das Gewackel, mein Gimbal (Video-Stabilisator) ist noch immer nicht geliefert worden. Aber ich denke man bekommt einen guten Eindruck von der einzigartigen Machart dieser Trails.

Man hat sich tatsächlich wie auf einer Achterbahn gefühlt. Aber seht selbst:
FullHD Version
oder
HD Version
oder ganz normal im Browser:


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Jawohl, da ist für jeden was dabei.
> Heute mal den Sessel benützt








Ui , gibt's da echt noch Indianer


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juli 2017)

Kleinen Nightride absolviert:


----------



## gruenspecht (16. Juli 2017)




----------



## froride (16. Juli 2017)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Juli 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 620213
> 
> Hier wie versprochen die Fortsetzung aus Fruita. Am Ankunftstag sind wir gleich - nachdem wir den Camper aufgestellt haben - die fabelhaften Trails an der 18Road geritten. Weil wir kaum Zeit hatten zum Fotografieren haben wir die GoPro mitlaufen lassen, ich hoffe Euch gefällt´s. Sorry für das Gewackel, mein Gimbal (Video-Stabilisator) ist noch immer nicht geliefert worden. Aber ich denke man bekommt einen guten Eindruck von der einzigartigen Machart dieser Trails.


Hab die Video-Links gefixt:
FullHD Version

hier geht´s zum ganzen Beitrag: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-372#post-14668078


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Juli 2017)

gestern mal wieder das kleine grüne Dickerle durch den Pfälzerwald gescheucht.


----------



## epic2006 (17. Juli 2017)

Gestern mit Tony im Würmtal gewesen. Ja, auch da kann man radeln, obwohl es zwischen München und Starnberger See liegt...

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2173109]
	
[/URL]

Kleiner Ausfall/Kaltverformung des kleinen Ti Kettenblattes...

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2173110]
	
[/URL]

Gruß, Gerrit

...das purple an den Griffen wurde entfernt, das war ja Wunsch hier


----------



## sibu (17. Juli 2017)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausfall/Kaltverformung des kleinen Ti Kettenblattes...


Kommt auf dem Bild nicht so klar rüber: Fehlt an der verbogenen Stelle die Schraube?


----------



## epic2006 (17. Juli 2017)

Ja, die wollte nicht mehr mitfahren... Der Knick liegt allerdings nich im Bereich des Schraubenlochs, was mich etwas wundert, weil da ja die schwächste Stelle des KBs ist.

Egal, wieder geradegedengelt, neue Schraube rein, gut ist. Diesmal mit mehr loctite...


----------



## Deepmudder (18. Juli 2017)

Sorry, Off-Topic


----------



## Fatster (18. Juli 2017)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Als ich das gesehen hab, habe ich mich spontan hier angemeldet.
> Bei mir wars ein 10mm Loch, mit Gewebeschaden und ich hatte keine Lust dass es mir den Flicken nach innen wegdrückt wenn ich wieder wo drauf fahre.
> Die Beilagscheibe soll verhindern, das ein Stein oder Ast, nach innen auf den Flicken drücken kann und ihn mir nach innen wegreißt. Fahre damit jetzt schon 40 Stunden durch´s Gelände und hält top.
> 
> ...



Ohne mich jetzt nähers auf deine ..  da fällt mir gar kein Wort dazu ein .. "Bastellösung" einzulassen, einfach mal die Frage:

Schon mal dran gedacht, den Reifen zu nehmen, ihn zu "Reiff" oder "ATU" etc. pp. zu bringen und ihn einfach vulkanisieren zu lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deepmudder (18. Juli 2017)

Sorry Off-Topic


----------



## Starter77 (18. Juli 2017)

Ich habe öfter das Glück Anhang anzeigen 625173 Anhang anzeigen 625175 Anhang anzeigen 625176

Aber auch hier hat es die Milch wieder abgedichtet. Bei dem Nagel ganz einfach, rausgezogen, so das Rad gestellt dass die Milch auf dem Loch steht und dann nachgepumpt. Nach zwei Minuten war der Spuk vorbei.

Ich habe in beiden Fällen noch keinen Flicken drauf

Aber beides keine Löcher im Vergleich zu Deinem


----------



## Deepmudder (18. Juli 2017)

Meine Haustour im Wald querfeldein, also Schlammlöcher, umgefallene Bäume, Wurzeln, Bachbetten, je heftiger umso besser.


----------



## Evri (18. Juli 2017)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Ich hab den Zinober ja nur gemacht weil das Gewebe großflächig zerstört ist und ich vornehmlich im Wald querfeldein bin, also Schlammlöcher, umgefallene Bäume, Wurzeln, Bachbetten, je heftiger umso besser.
> Da kann es schon passieren dass unter altem Gras ein umgefallenes Bäumchen liegt und die abgebrochenen Astenden am Stamm sind wie Dolche.
> Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 625179



Einer der wenigen hier im Forum der sein Bike artgerecht fährt   genau für solche Zwecke liebe ich mein Fatbike.


----------



## hw_doc (18. Juli 2017)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Ich hab den Zinober ja nur gemacht weil das Gewebe großflächig zerstört ist und ich vornehmlich im Wald querfeldein bin, also Schlammlöcher, umgefallene Bäume, Wurzeln, Bachbetten, je heftiger umso besser.
> Da kann es schon passieren dass unter altem Gras ein umgefallenes Bäumchen liegt und die abgebrochenen Astenden am Stamm sind wie Dolche.
> Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 625179





Evri schrieb:


> Einer der wenigen hier im Forum der sein Bike artgerecht fährt   genau für solche Zwecke liebe ich mein Fatbike.



Könnte spannend werden...


----------



## Fatster (18. Juli 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Einer der wenigen hier im Forum der sein Bike artgerecht fährt   genau für solche Zwecke liebe ich mein Fatbike.



@BigJohn  willst Du oder soll ich?


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> @BigJohn  willst Du oder soll ich?


Ich hab grade eine traumatische Runde Schafkopf hinter mir, also halte ich mich fürs erste zurück


----------



## Fatster (18. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hab grade eine traumatische Runde Schafkopf hinter mir, also halte ich mich fürs erste zurück



 Mist, und ich muss mir die Fussnägel lackieren, hab daher auch keine Zeit! 

Naja, irgendwie könnt ich wetten, dass sich demnächst wieder ne Gelegenheit bietet und wer weiß, vielleicht haben wir dann ja beide Zeit 

Apropos:
Darf man hier eigentlich "Schwachkopf" schreiben oder gibt das Haue vom Mod?


----------



## Deepmudder (18. Juli 2017)

Was auch geil ist, dass ich jetzt im Schnee fahren kann, was vorher mit meinem Endurobike nicht ging.
Bis 20cm Neuschnee geht.


----------



## murmel04 (18. Juli 2017)

@Fatster , ja darfst du schreiben 

Wir beschützen dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deepmudder (18. Juli 2017)

Sorry, war off Topic


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Juli 2017)

Boah,bist du ein Held,was du schon alles geschreddert hast!


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juli 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Wir beschützen dich



der war gut


----------



## hw_doc (18. Juli 2017)

Hinweis für @Deepmudder:

Dieses Forum hat mehr als diesen einen Thread. 
Bitte füll nicht diesen Unterwegs-BILDERfaden mit allem, was Deine Cam in den letzten Monaten vor die Linse bekommen hat.


----------



## sigma7 (18. Juli 2017)

On topic! Probefahrt


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Juli 2017)

Noch paar Fotos von der 3-Pässe-Tour


----------



## BigJohn (19. Juli 2017)

A Traum


----------



## Deepmudder (19. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hinweis für @Deepmudder:
> 
> Dieses Forum hat mehr als diesen einen Thread.
> Bitte füll nicht diesen Unterwegs-BILDERfaden mit allem, was Deine Cam in den letzten Monaten vor die Linse bekommen hat.


Sorry, da hab ich wohl falsch interpretiert, ist ja schließlich alles "unterwegs" passiert.


----------



## Peng999 (19. Juli 2017)

Mosche

mal wieder ein Bild...
Lange durfte ich nicht fahren.





Der See tauchte einfach so bei der Tour durch den schönen Odenwald auf






und Singletrails können wir hier auch

War zwischen dem Hesseneck und Würzberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Juli 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Mosche
> 
> mal wieder ein Bild...
> Lange durfte ich nicht fahren.
> ...


Oha, ich hoffe es geht Dir wieder gut


----------



## Fatster (19. Juli 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Mosche
> ...
> Der See tauchte einfach so bei der Tour durch den schönen Odenwald aufAnhang anzeigen 625470
> ...



Jetzt wo Du's sagst ... ich könnt auch schwören, der war letztes Mal noch nicht dort!


----------



## Peng999 (19. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Du's sagst ... ich könnt auch schwören, der war letztes Mal noch nicht dort!


Hab ein Local gefragt, der sieht es wie du


----------



## Keeper1407 (19. Juli 2017)

Hey da war einer in meinem Revier. Die Kiste Faust Bier im See haste aber nicht gefunden, stimmts?
Man nennt die Location übrigens die "Breitenbacher 3 Seen", wobei mittlerweile nur noch zwei Seen übrig sind.

Sehr geile Ecke zum Biken, leider ist der Bereich Eulberg-Gönz vom Kampfmittelräumdienst für die nächsten Jahre gesperrt worden. Uffbasse!!!


----------



## Mick-Omega (19. Juli 2017)

Heute hatte ich die Gelegenheit, mein Fatty erstmalig zu testen. First ride quasi.

War nur eine kleine Runde, in T-Shirt & Jeans. Weitere begeisterte Fahrten werden folgen! 1x11 geht aber gut!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Juli 2017)

mach mal dreckig die Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (19. Juli 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mach mal dreckig die Kiste!




Ne, das ist ein Cafe-Racer!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Juli 2017)




----------



## hw_doc (20. Juli 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


>



Kein Track- oder Trail-Tool!  B))


----------



## Mick-Omega (20. Juli 2017)

Das war gestern Abend nur eine kleine Probefahrt. Aber etwas Schmutz ist trotzdem dran gekommen. Richtig gefordert wird es erst später.


----------



## Fatster (20. Juli 2017)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Was auch geil ist, dass ich jetzt im Schnee fahren kann, was vorher mit meinem Endurobike nicht ging.
> Bis 20cm Neuschnee geht.
> Anhang anzeigen 625221



Wo liegt eigentlich Mitte July noch so viel Schnee?


----------



## Mick-Omega (20. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich Mitte July noch so viel Schnee?




Ich tippe auf Kolumbien!


----------



## Deepmudder (20. Juli 2017)

...nein Allgäu am 28.04.2017, nach spontanem Wintereinbruch, drei Tage später war er wieder weg.


----------



## Fatster (20. Juli 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Kolumbien!



@Fibbs79 Wurde Kolumbien eigentlich schon "befreit"?


----------



## Fatster (20. Juli 2017)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> ...nein Allgäu am 28.04.2017, nach spontanem Wintereinbruch



Ah ja .. na dann ..


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> @Fibbs79 Wurde Kolumbien eigentlich schon "befreit"?


Der ständige Befreiungsdrang, ja ja 
Hier mal ein Bild der ersten Stunde im Original Truck 



 
31.1.2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (20. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der ständige Befreiungsdrang, ja ja
> Hier mal ein Bild der ersten Stunde im Original Truck
> Anhang anzeigen 625761
> 31.1.2015



Noch mit den schmalen Reifen ... Gott, wie süüüüüß er doch mal war, der Kleine!


----------



## Fatster (20. Juli 2017)

Hab auch noch ein Bild gefunden, welches während eines plötzlichen Wintereinbruchs am 17.02. geschossen wurde ...  ... das Jahr hab ich leider vergessen


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> das Jahr hab ich leider vergessen



.... ich weiß warum


----------



## Fatster (20. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> .... ich weiß warum



 ... das war jetzt echt gemein!


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... das war jetzt echt gemein!


OK, samma wieda guad


----------



## murmel04 (20. Juli 2017)

Keine Schneebilder 
Die Jahreszeit ist viel besser


----------



## Fatster (20. Juli 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Keine Schneebilder
> Die Jahreszeit ist viel besser



... ja wer hat denn angefangen?  ... menno, immer auf die Kleinen!


----------



## murmel04 (20. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... ja wer hat denn angefangen?  ... menno, immer auf die Kleinen!



Äh, ich nicht.
Ich hab doch ne Schneeallergie


----------



## Fatster (20. Juli 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Keine Schneebilder
> Die Jahreszeit ist viel besser



Besser? 



 

14.03.2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Besser?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 625771
> 
> 14.03.2016


Da warst aber noch fit, damals


----------



## Fatster (20. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Da warst aber noch fit, damals



 .... wir sprechen uns Samstag, Zipfe!


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> .... wir sprechen uns Samstag, Zipfe!


... wenn es wieder heißt, mit dem Fatbike unterwegs


----------



## sigma7 (22. Juli 2017)

22.07.2017 5:30, Penzberg: Frühstück



 

 

 




22.07.2017 9:30, Mittenwald: 2. Frühstück





22.07.2017 11:00, Seefeld in Tirol: Brezn





22.07.2017 12:30, M-Preis Zirl



 

22.07.2017 15:30, Götzner Alm: Kaffee



 

 

22.07.2017 17:45, Fulpmes im Stubai: Pizza


----------



## -zor- (22. Juli 2017)

@sigma7 
sehr schöne Bilder, das macht Lust sofort loszufahren


----------



## madone (22. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> 22.07.2017 5:30, Penzberg: Frühstück
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 626239 Anhang anzeigen 626240 Anhang anzeigen 626241 Anhang anzeigen 626242
> 
> ...


Wird das ne Transalp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Juli 2017)

3 Jungs unterwegs in die Berge


----------



## Fatster (22. Juli 2017)

Die unbarmherzigen Drei auf dem Weg zur Grubigalm:


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Juli 2017)

Kleiner Willkommensgruss


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Juli 2017)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Die unbarmherzigen Drei auf dem Weg zur Grubigalm:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 626343


Eins von den Dingen ist nicht wie die anderen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Eins von den Dingen ist nicht wie die anderen!



Stimmt! EINER hat noch Kleidung an


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Juli 2017)

Fatster jetzt auch wirklich Fat


----------



## Fatster (22. Juli 2017)

Impressionen eines unglaublich geilen FatBike-Tages ...  ... sorry @Evri für die nicht bestimmungsgemäße Nutzung der FatBikes, aber wir können's halt nicht besser:


----------



## Fatster (22. Juli 2017)




----------



## sigma7 (22. Juli 2017)

madone schrieb:


> Wird das ne Transalp?


Eher ein Quickie, gestern Abend entschieden. Morgen geht es über den Alpenhauptkamm. Bis Riva wird nicht klappen, muss Mittwoch wieder im Büro sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Eher ein Quickie, gestern Abend entschieden. Morgen geht es über den Alpenhauptkamm. Bis Riva wird nicht klappen, muss Mittwoch wieder im Büro sein.



So Fit wie Du bist , klappt das schon bis Riva


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 626391 Anhang anzeigen 626393 Anhang anzeigen 626394 Anhang anzeigen 626396 Anhang anzeigen 626398 Anhang anzeigen 626400



Was fällt Euch eigentlich ein , so eine Tour ohne mich zu machen 

Wenn das so ist , lade ich Euch auch nicht zum Fatbiketreffen am 2.10. in Immenstadt mit unseren Freunden aus Norddeutschland ein 





Ne Quatsch , war nur Spaß     , klar seid Ihr da doch auch dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 626345 Anhang anzeigen 626346



Vernünftig, ihr seid links rum um den See 

G.


----------



## Peng999 (22. Juli 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Was fällt Euch eigentlich ein , so eine Tour ohne mich zu machen



Den Gedanken hatte  ich auch gerade.... 
Fühlt euch beneidet Jungs .....


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Juli 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Was fällt Euch eigentlich ein , so eine Tour ohne mich zu machen
> 
> Wenn das so ist , lade ich Euch auch nicht zum Fatbiketreffen am 2.10. in Immenstadt mit unseren Freunden aus Norddeutschland ein
> 
> ...


Ui, Jürgen da komm ich gern


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Juli 2017)




----------



## hw_doc (22. Juli 2017)

In Erwartung des nächsten sintflutartigen Ergusses heute nur eine Runde durch und um die Stadt mit einem alten Begleiter:





Ja, ich steh auch nicht auf Schutzbleche und das andere Plastik - aber für den angedachten Einsatzzweck...


----------



## sigma7 (23. Juli 2017)

23.07.2017 6:30, Fulpmes: 2 Clif Bar



 




23.07.2017 8:30, Vinaders: Frühstück. Jetzt geht es zur Brennergrenzkammstrasse

23.07.2017 11:15, Sattelberg



 

 

 





 



23.07.2017 13:45, Gossensass: Espresso, Panini & Co. Der Weg 1 ist ein super Trail, fast 1000Hm. Oben steinig, aber nicht verblockt. Unten Wurzeln. Auch mit starrer Gabel gut zu fahren. Die Minion sind super, viel Grip auch auf feuchten Grund.








23.07.2017 19:30, St. Leonhard in Passauer: Durch das Jaufental geht es verkehrsarm über das Platschjoch zum Jaufen (Kehre 10). Der Weg 17 in das Tal ist Fat Bike Terrain, insbesondere bei feuchten Bedingungen




 

 

 

Kaloriendefizit ist jetzt ausgeglichen


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Juli 2017)

@diedreistenDrei  Blindseetrail steht auch noch mit dem Fatbike auf dem Plan  leider ist man da recht schnell wieder unten...
..aber Starr ist das aber nochmal ne andere Nummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Juli 2017)

Noch paar Fotos 


 

 

 
Dann gings nach Biberwier in die nächste Bar


----------



## froride (23. Juli 2017)

Sonntagsrunde mit den Jungs.


----------



## Fatster (24. Juli 2017)

Vor dem etwas ausführlicheren "Unterwegsbericht" hier mal der @Fibbs79 mit Panorama ... und *ohne* Gaskocher!


----------



## Fatster (24. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Vor dem etwas ausführlicheren "Unterwegsbericht" hier mal der @Fibbs79 mit Panorama ... und *ohne* Gaskocher!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 626866



Und hier der Truck ohne moi:


----------



## Fatster (24. Juli 2017)

Nochmal "und":

Und hier das @Fatbikebiker und die @Fibbs79 ohne (fast) Alles 



 

Ohne Alles, aber dieses Mal auf dem Trockenen


----------



## sigma7 (24. Juli 2017)

24.07.2017 11:45, Meran: Nachdem bereits am frühen Morgen ein heftiges Gewitter war und die angekündigte Wetterlage keine kurzfristige Besserung verspricht werde ich den Zug Richtung Mittenwald nehmen. Höhere Berge sind momentan nicht drin. Im Tal geht gerade wieder ein Gewitter nieder.

Fazit: Mit dem Fat Bike sind auch größere Anstiege kein Problem; 2.500 ... 3.000 Hm/Tag sind drin. 28:11/46 ist (für mich) brauchbar, 26:11/46 wäre besser. Mit starrer Gabel ist vieles fahrbar, eine Federgabel schont Bremsbeläge und Fahrer. Auch feuchte Wege bleiben (gut) fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (24. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 626899



Es kann nur besser werden


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 626899


Heul doch

Bestes Fatbike Wetter


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2017)

Tag Nummero 1:

Aufi aufn Berg:


 

Streckenauswahl -> natürlich die Freeride -> Fahrtrichtung nach oben???


 

Die Grubigalm hatte (wegen Reichtum?) leider geschlossen. @Fatster hatte jedoch vorgesorgt  PROST 


 

Auf gehts Richtung Blindsee:


 

Blindseetrail 


 

kurzer Gegenanstieg:


 

kleine Fotopause eingelegt:


 

Blindseetrail gefunden:


 

@Fatbikebiker auf der flowigen Freeridestrecke in Lermoos:


 

Fortsetzung folgt ....


----------



## RoDeBo (24. Juli 2017)

Hier mal ein paar Bilde von Tjörn in (nicht Björn aus) Schweden...
























...und die Urlaubsbehausung vom Fatten...





Waschtag...









der Weg zum Gipfel...





...des höchste "Berges" mit 116 m...





Auch jenseits von Ikea findet allerorten geschmackvolle Innenraumgestaltung statt.





Kultur bei Basteröd!





Mal ein offizieller "Cycle Trail"...leider gab´s davon recht wenig...









nochmal der "Gipfel" - diesmal mit Rad im Bild





...und die Flora auf dem "Gipfel"...





Auch das können die Schweden:
diverse Leckerchen.





...jaja...die Amerikaner auch...


----------



## digi-foto.at (24. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Tag Nummero 1:
> 
> Aufi aufn Berg:
> Anhang anzeigen 626910
> ...




Sehr genial... 
war da vor kurzen zwar auch das erste, aber sicher nicht das letzt mal.. 
Da kommen gleich die Erinnerungen wieder hoch.

cu
Kurt


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Tag Nummero 1:
> 
> Aufi aufn Berg:
> Anhang anzeigen 626910
> ...


Nach dem Schnapserl war ich schon lull und lall


 
Nach der Abfahrt kam die zweite Auffahrt


 
Kleine Bikeparkgaudi zum Ausklang des Tages


----------



## Fatster (24. Juli 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vernünftig, ihr seid links rum um den See
> 
> G.



Ähm Jörg, muss dich leider enttäuschen, wir sind nach der Badepause über den mit unterarmdicken Wurzeln übersäten Ufertrail *rechts rum *und das war nicht minder anstrengend als der steinige vorherige Teil. 
Aber eben auch nicht minder saugeil


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ähm Jörg, muss dich leider enttäuschen, wir sind nach der Badepause über den mit unterarmdicken Wurzeln übersäten Ufertrail *rechts rum *und das war nicht minder anstrengend als der steinige vorherige Teil.
> Aber eben auch nicht minder saugeil



Hab mir beim letzten Mal dort auch rechts rum gegeben, zieht sich wie 13 Packungen Kaugummi  . Dummerweise am Wochende zu Badezeiten....nie wieder.
Beim nächste Mal wieder wie immer links rum 

G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2017)

Dann mach ich mal mit Tag Nummero 2 weiter:

Zunächst ging es auf Asphaltschei$$endreck bergauf:





Vor lauter Verzweiflung wollte @Fatster sein Bike schon über den Jordan .... ähm Maschendrahtzaun katapultieren:




Rainer hatte jedoch erbarmen mit dem guten Stück Stahl, und so ging es weiter ..... auf nem feinem Kiesweg. 
Am Eibseeblick war ne wohlverdiente Pause angesagt:




Auch dem Truck gefiel der Ausblick:




Danach ging es zielstrebig weiter zur Thörlehütte:




Hatte ich vielleicht einen Kohldampf. Dieser wurde jedoch sofort gestillt:

Prosit:


 

Vorspeise:




Hauptspeise:




Mit vollem und zufriedenem Magen ging es (fast) runter an den Eibsee, um danach die vernichteten Höhenmeter wieder raufzustrampeln. Klar, es fehlte ja noch die Nachspeise 

2x für den Fibbs  1x für den Fatbikebiker bitte 




und einmal für den Fatster:




Man war das vielleicht lecker. 

Danach ging es wieder an den Downhill. Weil dieser so wunderschön war, gibt es davon (leider) keine Bilder 

Am Ende der Abfahrt erwartete die Bikes ne wohlverdiente Bikewäsche:




Somit ging ein viel zu kurzes Wochenende vorüber 

WIR kommen wieder - keine Frage


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2017)

Fatster Downhill ever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Juli 2017)

Der Spaß in eurer lustigen Truppe kommt in den Bildern sehr gut rüber.. 
Echt cool.


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Der Spaß in eurer lustigen Truppe kommt in den Bildern sehr gut rüber..
> Echt cool.


Wird Zeit das Du mal mitfährst


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Juli 2017)

Ja das wär sicher lustig.. 
Ausser das ihr bergauf viel Zeit mit "auf mich warten" zubringen müsstet


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Ja das wär sicher lustig..
> Ausser das ihr bergauf viel Zeit mit "auf mich warten" zubringen müsstet



Du kennst meine Motivationskünste nicht ... ich hab bisher noch *jeden* den Berg hochgebrüllt! ... Und getreu dem Motto: "_Angst machen Beine schnell_" würdest auch Du über dich hinauswachsen


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Juli 2017)

Mal ein ganz neuer Ansatz.. zefix... ich brauch dringend so nen "Anbrüller"...


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Ja das wär sicher lustig..
> Ausser das ihr bergauf viel Zeit mit "auf mich warten" zubringen müsstet


Schmarrn, ois is Blues


----------



## murmel04 (25. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Motivationskünste nicht ... ich hab bisher noch *jeden* den Berg hochgebrüllt! ... Und getreu dem Motto: "_Angst machen Beine schnell_" würdest auch Du über dich hinauswachsen



Mhh ich überleg mal kurz, anbrüllen nützt bei mir nix auf dem Ohr bin ich taub


----------



## Peng999 (25. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Motivationskünste nicht ... ich hab bisher noch *jeden* den Berg hochgebrüllt! ...




Das Stiiiiimmmmt


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Das Stiiiiimmmmt


Du musst nur zurückprüllen, dann hört er auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (25. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du musst nur zurückprüllen, dann hört er auf.



Das meinst du in deinem Jungendlichem Leichtsinn


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2017)

Wer isn der Stubenälteste


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Juli 2017)

Vieleicht höhrt er ja einfach auch nur schlecht.. die sprechen dann ja auch immer etwas "lauter"


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du musst nur zurückprüllen, dann hört er auf.


Oder den Purchen zu Poden chleudern


----------



## Fatster (26. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder den Purchen zu Poden chleudern



Gewalt ist keine Lösung! ..  .. wenngleich immer eine Option 

Aber jetzt noch ne kunterbunte Auslese von Bildern des letzten fatten Wochenendes:


Die @Fibbs79 und das @Fatbikebiker strampeln sich schon mal warm




Intensiver Kurzzeitintervall!




Das Kind im Manne ließ keine Gelegenheit zum Blödeln aus




ICH wär ja nochmal hochgefahren, aber die Mädels wollten ge_liftet werden




Ein echter und ein falscher ICT auf dem Weg nach oben




Ein echter und zwei falsche Fatbike-Biker hinterher




Schlichtes Plätzchen für einfache Leute




Des @Fatster s Nachtlager samt spartanischem Frühstück




Der echte und der falsche ICT mussten des Nächtens an die Kette gelegt werden




Tag 2 beginnt mit ... Aspaltscheissendreck




... der dann direkt in sacksteilen Asphaltscheissendreck überging




Die @Fibbs79 und das @Fatbikebiker streiten sich um die Bergpunkte für Platz 2 und 3




Die Einsamkeit der Gegend ließ dann noch dieses Bild zu:


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Juli 2017)

Und nein @digi-foto.at. Das war kein Spaß!! Das war bitterer Ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Und nein @digi-foto.at. Das war kein Spaß!! Das war bitterer Ernst


Wenn die Gondeln Trauer tragen


----------



## Eddy2012 (26. Juli 2017)

Feierabend- (Hochwasserkontroll-) Tour mit "kurzbeiniger" Begleitung. Da mein ICT mit Freilaufschaden bis Ende August unfreiwillige Zwangspause hat, musste ich einen gleichwertigen Ersatz beschaffen. Da ist mir doch dieses geile Gerät begegnet, es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick...

















Mann, ist hier in zwei Tagen Wasser runtergekommen. Noch länger hätte es nicht gehen dürfen, die Hörsel ist randvoll.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2017)

kleiner Nachschlag ...


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Juli 2017)

schade das ihr 3 an dem Wochenende keine Spaß hattet   das hätte mir auch getaugt, aber ich hatte Kinderbetreuung 

nach den Ferien bin ich hoffentlich auch mal wieder auf Männerreifen unterwegs....


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juli 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> schade das ihr 3 an dem Wochenende keine Spaß hattet   das hätte mir auch getaugt, aber ich hatte Kinderbetreuung
> 
> nach den Ferien bin ich hoffentlich auch mal wieder auf Männerreifen unterwegs....


.... wenns nicht zu extrem wird, fahr i mit


----------



## franticz (27. Juli 2017)

Ich gehöre jetzt zum club  schöne bilder folgen!


----------



## hw_doc (27. Juli 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 628238 Anhang anzeigen 628239
> 
> Ich gehöre jetzt zum club  schöne bilder folgen!



Unterwegs im Keller...


----------



## franticz (27. Juli 2017)

Na erst mal pedale dran etc


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Juli 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Na erst mal pedale dran etc


Bin ich blind?
Da sind doch Pedale dran,oder hab ich den Witz nicht kapiert?


----------



## franticz (27. Juli 2017)

Das hab ich davor ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 628238 Anhang anzeigen 628239
> 
> Ich gehöre jetzt zum club  schöne bilder folgen!



Man sieht sich


----------



## Fatster (27. Juli 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 628238 Anhang anzeigen 628239
> 
> Ich gehöre jetzt zum club  schöne bilder folgen!



Das Scott sieht "man" leider viel zu selten. Hoffe, Du bewegst deines öfter und versorgst uns mit reichlich "Unterwegs"-Bildern 

Kette links!


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Das Scott sieht "man" leider viel zu selten. Hoffe, Du bewegst deines öfter und versorgst uns mit reichlich "Unterwegs"-Bildern
> 
> Kette links!



Genau - damit nicht nur ich die schöne Pfalz   repräsentiere


----------



## franticz (27. Juli 2017)

Wieso pfalz? Ich komm aus Karlsruhe ;P aber ich komm mal rüber!


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Wieso pfalz? Ich komm aus Karlsruhe ;P aber ich komm mal rüber!



In Karlsruhe gibt es ja nur Strommasten


----------



## Fatster (27. Juli 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Ich komm aus Karlsruhe ;p



ACH DU SCH****!  ... en Gelbfüßler!  

Scherz!  Schön, dass wir einen weiteren "Südländer" hier in unseren aktiven Reihen haben


----------



## franticz (27. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> In Karlsruhe gibt es ja nur Strommasten


Den du als Außenstehender kennst ja ;P


----------



## svennox (28. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> kleiner Nachschlag ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 628146 Anhang anzeigen 628148 Anhang anzeigen 628149 Anhang anzeigen 628150 Anhang anzeigen 628151 Anhang anzeigen 628152 Anhang anzeigen 628153 Anhang anzeigen 628154 Anhang anzeigen 628155 Anhang anzeigen 628156


..Nachschlag .. von solchen Interessanten FATBIKE-TOUR-BILDERN dürfen ruhig weiter hier rein ... ECHT SCHÖN


----------



## RoDeBo (28. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Das Scott sieht "man" leider viel zu selten. Hoffe, Du bewegst deines öfter und versorgst uns mit reichlich "Unterwegs"-Bildern
> 
> Kette links!



...da hab ich grad das Scott durch Schweden bugsiert und dann lese ich sowas!  ...ich geb doch schon mein Bestes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (28. Juli 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...da hab ich grad das Scott durch Schweden bugsiert und dann lese ich sowas!  ...ich geb doch schon mein Bestes...
> Anhang anzeigen 628525



... schultigunk!  

Gleichwohl ich deinen letzten Reisebericht sogar geliked habe - und nicht unter Alzheimer leide - finde ich trotzdem, dass das Big Ed irgendwie unterrepräsentiert ist. 
Und wer mit dem Fatbike durch Schweden tourt, der gibt in der Tat sein Bestes  .. und das Big Ed hoffentlich auch!


----------



## franticz (28. Juli 2017)

Auf zur 1. Tour


----------



## Messerharry (28. Juli 2017)

...an nem kleinen Lumpenhügel abgebrochen, besser wie in nem Downhill 
war aber auch schon 3 mal auf Asphaltscheissendreck geknallt...


@die dreisten 3: ihr seid solche Schweine, so ne Tour ohne mich zu machen


----------



## Fatster (28. Juli 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 628545 ...an nem kleinen Lumpenhügel abgebrochen, besser wie in nem Downhill
> war aber auch schon 3 mal auf Asphaltscheissendreck geknallt...
> 
> 
> @die dreisten 3: ihr seid solche Schweine, so ne Tour ohne mich zu machen



Ich hab dir schon hundert Mal gesagt, dass Carbonlenker für deine Gewi.. ähm .. also für Leute wie di .. ich meine ..  .. würd ich umtauschen, kann nur 'n Materialfehler gewesen sein  
Und hattest Du nicht geschrieben, Du hättest keine Zeit, Du scheinheiliger Florian!?


----------



## franticz (28. Juli 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...da hab ich grad das Scott durch Schweden bugsiert und dann lese ich sowas!  ...ich geb doch schon mein Bestes...
> Anhang anzeigen 628525


Ein Bruder!


----------



## Messerharry (28. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich hab dir schon hundert Mal gesagt, dass Carbonlenker für deine Gewi.. ähm .. also für Leute wie di .. ich meine ..  .. würd ich umtauschen, kann nur 'n Materialfehler gewesen sein
> Und hattest Du nicht geschrieben, Du hättest keine Zeit, Du scheinheiliger Florian!?





Bin in Urlaub!!! Leg doch die geilsten Bedetouren mal anständig, damit auch normele Leute daran teilhaben können 

WIE MEINST DU DASS MIT LEUTE WIE ICH...ich bin ned FETT!!! 
...weg gebadet hätt ich euch 

PS: nen Platten hab ich auch noch, bei einer Rolltour mit Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (28. Juli 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> WIE MEINST DU DASS MIT LEUTE WIE ICH...ich bin ned FETT!!!
> ...weg gebadet hätt ich euch
> 
> PS: nen Platten hab ich auch noch, bei einer Rolltour mit Frau



JJ haben glaub ich auch nur ne begrenzte Trag.. ähm .. *auch *Materialfehler! Hundertpro!


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Motivationskünste nicht ... ich hab bisher noch *jeden* den Berg hochgebrüllt! ... Und getreu dem Motto: "_Angst machen Beine schnell_" würdest auch Du über dich hinauswachsen



Soo.. Der Versuch @Fatster 's Urschreitheorie heute mal in die Praxis umzusetzen ist erflogreich gescheitert. 
Kurti wird nicht schneller.. da hilft auch schreien nüschts..
Nur unbeteiligtes Wandervolk denkt wohl_ (zu recht  _) das die Fatbiker alle samt irgendwie einen an der Waffel haben .





lg
Kurt


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Soo.. Der Versuch @Fatster 's Urschreitheorie heute mal in die Praxis umzusetzen ist erflogreich gescheitert.
> Kurti wird nicht schneller.. da hilft auch schreien nüschts..
> Nur unbeteiligtes Wandervolk denkt wohl_ (zu recht  _) das die Fatbiker alle samt irgendwie einen an der Waffel haben .
> 
> ...


So geil


----------



## Messerharry (28. Juli 2017)

Eineiige Drillinge


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2017)

Kurti des muaß im Kalender eini


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Juli 2017)

gerne..


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juli 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Soo.. Der Versuch @Fatster 's Urschreitheorie heute mal in die Praxis umzusetzen ist erflogreich gescheitert.
> Kurti wird nicht schneller.. da hilft auch schreien nüschts..
> Nur unbeteiligtes Wandervolk denkt wohl_ (zu recht  _) das die Fatbiker alle samt irgendwie einen an der Waffel haben .
> 
> ...



Auch bitterer Ernst 

Du solltest echt mal bei uns mitfahren. 

Falls ein "Keller" auf der Tour liegt ist übrigens immer von Vorteil..... da gehen wir *nacheinander* zum Lachen hin 

P. S. Das Bild sollte zum Foto des Tages gewählt werden (dabei verstehen einige aber auch keinen Spaß) 

Edith: Klick: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2176788


----------



## Berganbeter (28. Juli 2017)

Kleiner Ausritt und Rucksacktest:


----------



## jensp223 (29. Juli 2017)

Heute den ersten Ausritt mit dem dicken gemacht [emoji1]


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Juli 2017)

Gleich im richtigen Terrain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> P. S. Das Bild sollte zum Foto des Tages gewählt werden (dabei verstehen einige aber auch keinen Spaß)
> 
> Edith: Klick: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2176788



#LÄUFT


----------



## svennox (29. Juli 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Soo.. Der Versuch @Fatster 's Urschreitheorie heute mal in die Praxis umzusetzen ist erflogreich gescheitert.
> Kurti wird nicht schneller.. da hilft auch schreien nüschts..
> Nur unbeteiligtes Wandervolk denkt wohl_ (zu recht  _) das die Fatbiker alle samt irgendwie einen an der Waffel haben .
> 
> ...


mega.. deine Umsetzung .. ich lach mich noch immer schlapp .. 
Danke für das Lächeln das du mir gerade beschert hast


----------



## franticz (29. Juli 2017)

2. tour sehr geil!


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Juli 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> 2. tour sehr geil!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 628685 Anhang anzeigen 628686 Anhang anzeigen 628687 Anhang anzeigen 628688



Noch zu sauber.


----------



## RoDeBo (29. Juli 2017)

[QUOTE="Fatster, post: 14692686, member: 321448

Gleichwohl ich deinen letzten Reisebericht sogar geliked habe - und nicht unter Alzheimer leide - finde ich trotzdem, dass das Big Ed irgendwie unterrepräsentiert ist. 
[/QUOTE]

...das liegt dran, dass der Big Ed sich gerne an verwunschene Orte zurückzieht...


----------



## Stevanski (29. Juli 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Soo.. Der Versuch @Fatster 's Urschreitheorie heute mal in die Praxis umzusetzen ist erflogreich gescheitert.
> Kurti wird nicht schneller.. da hilft auch schreien nüschts..
> Nur unbeteiligtes Wandervolk denkt wohl_ (zu recht  _) das die Fatbiker alle samt irgendwie einen an der Waffel haben .
> 
> ...



Herrliche inszeniert, mein lieber Kurt, ich lach mich schlapp!!!


----------



## Fatster (29. Juli 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Soo.. Der Versuch @Fatster 's Urschreitheorie heute mal in die Praxis umzusetzen ist erflogreich gescheitert.
> Kurti wird nicht schneller.. da hilft auch schreien nüschts..
> Nur unbeteiligtes Wandervolk denkt wohl_ (zu recht  _) das die Fatbiker alle samt irgendwie einen an der Waffel haben .
> 
> ...



Und ich bleibe dabei:
Mit mir am Hinterrad, dem liebreizenden Klang meiner kindlichen Stimme und all den beängstigenden Szenarien   im Hinterkopf die ich dir für den Fall, dass Du absteigst, in den Schädel brülle, wärst Du da hochgekommen


----------



## digi-foto.at (29. Juli 2017)

Heut grade eine "Schreierfahrung" ganz anderer Art mit einem liebreizenden, psychisch aber wohl leicht angeschlagenen, Waldbesitzer gehabt..


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juli 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Heut grade eine "Schreierfahrung" ganz anderer Art mit einem liebreizenden, psychisch aber wohl leicht angeschlagenen, Waldbesitzer gehabt..



Komisch hatten wir auch in Austria. Hatten wohl noch kein Bier getrunken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (29. Juli 2017)

Ja.. soweit ist's bei uns hier in der Gegend trotz der bescheuerten Gesetzeslage in (A) echt voll entspannt.. 
Gibt normal nie Probleme und man wechselt einfach ein paar nette Worte wenn man auf jemanden trifft..

Besagter Zeitgenosse ist hier eh durchaus in vielerlei Lebenslagen als "tiefenentspannter.. X-treme-sympatischer" Zeitgenosse bekannt..
Deppen gibts halt überall ..

Schaß ist nur das einer meiner schönsten Trails, welche bei uns eh sehr rar sind, genau durch dem seinen Wald führt wie ich heut gelernt hab.. 

Naja hüft nix..


----------



## -zor- (29. Juli 2017)

heute ging es mal wieder mit den Farley los, hatte lust auf Dick und Schaltung.
Also ging es ab zum Kirchberg in Fahrland... da dann immer wieder hochgeschrauben um so gleich wieder runter zu ballern...



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

unten ist man zwar schon in wenigen sekunden, aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.

Wünsche schönes Wochenende


----------



## sigma7 (30. Juli 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 628545 ...an nem kleinen Lumpenhügel abgebrochen, besser wie in nem Downhill
> war aber auch schon 3 mal auf Asphaltscheissendreck geknallt


Hersteller/Modell?


----------



## franticz (31. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Hersteller/Modell?


Nach Look würde ich schätzen Ritchey


----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Hersteller/Modell?


Ich lese da Iveke, also Chinesen-Ware. Namen sind Schall und Rauch


----------



## Deepmudder (31. Juli 2017)

Haus-/Trainingsrunde mit für mich mit hochgradigem Spaßfaktor , vorsicht "artgerecht"
Bilder sind aktuell und von Freitag abend, falls es jemanden interessiert.





























































...geht noch weiter, war aber zu spät dran und musste wegen Dunkelheit abbrechen.
Erstaunlich was das Samsung Galaxy S7 noch an Restlich raus holt, ich hab die nämlich ohne Blitz gemacht, da es schon wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Juli 2017)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Haus-/Trainingsrunde mit für mich mit hochgradigem Spaßfaktor , vorsicht "artgerecht"
> Bilder sind aktuell und von Freitag abend, falls es jemanden interessiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 629441
> ...


Also ich nehm lieber die Champagner-Dusche

 Deep Mudder F.....


----------



## Deepmudder (31. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Also ich nehm lieber die Champagner-Dusche
> 
> Deep Mudder F.....


...mit dem mach ich mich danach dann sauber. 
Und noch ne Räucherkerze zum Selbstbeweihräuchern....

Grüße Deep





Sobald der Jürgen gecheckt hat ob die Mastodon in den Rahmen passt, Stichwort Lenkeinschlag >90° wird aufgerüstet.
Die Bluto spricht mir zu ruppig an und wenn das stimmt dass die Mastodon besser anspricht und ne schöne Progression hat, wäre die genau richtig für Baumanfahrten und Bachquerungen.


----------



## epic2006 (31. Juli 2017)

Heute auch mal wieder fett unterwegs gewesen, rund um den Jochberg

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2177575]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2177576]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2177577]
	
[/URL]

Gelegt hat er sich auch noch sauber...

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2177578]
	
[/URL]

Egal, top Trail, top Runde.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## svennox (1. August 2017)

FATBIKES mit weissen Reifen gefallen mir .. zumindest wenn zum Rest des Fahrrades paßt


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. August 2017)

@epic2006 ist das der Sachenbachtrail? den JB-Trail bin ich diese Jahr im Winter auch schon mal gefahren


----------



## epic2006 (1. August 2017)

Jupp, das ist er. Schon recht anspruchsvoll, musste ein paar mal absteigen und anschauen, letztendlich gingen aber ca. 90%

Wir sind dann die alte Kesselbergstraße bis nach Kochel runter, da hat's mich dann auf der ******** Holzbrücke gelegt.

svennox, danke. Mach ich aber nicht nochmal, nach jeder Runde Reifenschrubben, sonst ist's gleich vorbei mit weiß...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## mikeonbike (1. August 2017)

epic2006 schrieb:


> nach jeder Runde Reifenschrubben, sonst ist's gleich vorbei mit weiß...


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. August 2017)

auf so Ideen kommen nur Fatbiker


----------



## epic2006 (2. August 2017)




----------



## epic2006 (3. August 2017)

So, gestern noch mal fix auf die Enningalm:

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2178505]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2178503]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2178502]
	
[/URL]

Und einen genialen Trail für die Abfahrt:

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2178504]
	
[/URL]

Diesmal leider nur Handypics, da ich oben festgestellt habe, dass der Kameraaccu leer ist. Insgesamt eine absolut lohnenswerte Tour mit tollem Panorama und einer geschmeidigen Abfahrt. Mach ich auf jeden Fall wieder!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (3. August 2017)

Kurztrip nach Söll am "Kaiser":

Feine Trails auf dem Weg zum "Hintersteiner See"





 dort angekommen



 Abfahrt nach Scheffau











Wer wohnt denn hier... 



Zum "Filzalmsee" unterhalb der "Hohen Salve"







rund um Söll gibt´s auch reichlich schmale Wege, Verbotsschilder und Meckerer habe ich kaum angetroffen. 


Ein sehr schönes Urlaubs- und Bikerevier! Zwar touristisch Mega- erschlossen, dafür aber nicht so reglementiert wie anderswo in Austria.
Auf jeden Fall eine Reise Wert, ich werde aber nicht wieder im Hochsommer dort aufkreuzen. Was war das für eine Bullenhitze. Man konnte gar nicht so schnell Bier trinken, wie man es wieder rausgeschwitzt hat...

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## Messerharry (3. August 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Hersteller/Modell?


Ist ein IVEKE Chinacarbon Lenker, mit 720er Breite und 136 Gramm.
Hatte ihn auch bei 1. Montage etwas zu fest gespannt...
...und er hätte auch schon längst getauscht werden müssen, nach den Stürzen, die er schon auf dem Buckel hat 
Jetzt nochmal den gleichen mit Carbonmontagepaste dran geschraubt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. August 2017)

Etwas weg vom eigentlichen Thema hier, aber was ist mit @fatbikepeg los? 

Gefühlt ewig nix von ihr gehört.


----------



## Boribori (4. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Etwas weg vom eigentlichen Thema hier, aber was ist mit @fatbikepeg los?
> 
> Gefühlt ewig nix von ihr gehört.



Sie bandel gerade mit @digi-foto.at an  vielleicht ist sie bereits in Österreich und macht die Trails mit ihm unsicher


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. August 2017)

nö.... immer noch alleine unterwegs


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. August 2017)

Die 4,4er JJ`s in Pace Star Mischung rollen wirklich gut und passen mit ihren 106mm Breite ( Stollen ) gerade noch in den Beargrease Rahmen , Danke nochmal Uli 



 

 

 

 



Neue Technik trifft alte Technik 



 



Ein Trecker kommt selten allein


----------



## Woppes (5. August 2017)

Oberpfälzer Wälder und Seenland


----------



## fatbikepeg (5. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Etwas weg vom eigentlichen Thema hier, aber was ist mit @fatbikepeg los?
> Gefühlt ewig nix von ihr gehört.



Keine Sorge, ich bin einfach nicht unterzukriegen - schon gar nicht unter Wasser


----------



## Berganbeter (5. August 2017)

Yuhu,Peggy schwimmt noch! Ist das letzte Bild nicht Foto des Tages verdächtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (6. August 2017)

Heute nun etwas Zeit für's neue Dude. War schon etwas peinlich es so lange unbenutzt stehen zu haben. Aber es musste ja auch erst zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut werden.




Dabei wurde die NX Schaltung gegen eine SLX/ XTR Kombi getauscht und gebremst wird mit der Hayes prime pro.




Die originalen JJ 4.0 rollen nun im Commando und dafür im Dude ein Paar Bulldozer. Finde ich jetzt nicht so schmächtig wie die schmalen JJ und bieten auch bedeutend mehr Grip.




Schon echt erstaunlich wie leicht und vor allem schnell so ein Carbon Dingens in Kombination mit leichten Laufrädern rollt. Bin ja sonst fast nur auf Clownshoes und schweren Reifen unterwegs ... 




Wenn's richtig dicke wird, habe diese jedoch weiterhin ihre Berechtigung und das Mooni soll ja auf keinen Fall arbeitslos werden


----------



## Eddy2012 (6. August 2017)

Sonntagstour rund um Eisenach:

Mariental - Hohe Sonne - Luisengrotte - Wolfsburg-Unkeroda - Clausberg - Rangenhof - Stedtfeld - Langer Zug - Eisenach  ( ca. 42 km/ /700 hm mit viel Trail- Anteil )































































Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## fatbikepeg (6. August 2017)

Auch heute wieder einen Badeabend am Tegeler See verbracht... diesmal war der Eislaster mit dabei.













Da der Tegeler See zum Berliner Bezirk Reinickendorf gehört, ist natürlich auch Reinecke Fuchs allabendlich mit am Start und auf Revierstreifzug


----------



## franticz (7. August 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Sonntagstour rund um Eisenach:
> 
> Mariental - Hohe Sonne - Luisengrotte - Wolfsburg-Unkeroda - Clausberg - Rangenhof - Stedtfeld - Langer Zug - Eisenach  ( ca. 42 km/ /700 hm mit viel Trail- Anteil )
> 
> ...


sehr geiles nicolai! :>


----------



## Boribori (7. August 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> sehr geiles nicolai! :>



Ja dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Nur leider ist eine richtige DRECKSGABEL (BLUTO) verbaut, schmeiß das Teil raus und bau ne gescheite ein, z.B. eine Mastodon von Manitou, die liefern beste Performance, eine super Steifigkeit und eine super progressive Federung, aktuell IMHO die beste Fatbike Gabel.


----------



## Janosch23 (7. August 2017)

Boribori schrieb:


> Nur leider ist eine richtige DRECKSGABEL (BLUTO) verbaut, schmeiß das Teil raus und bau ne gescheite ein



Vielleicht versuchst es erstmal damit:
http://www.fat-bike.de/tech-talk-rock-shox-bluto-tuning-mit-fast-suspension-kit/

Steifer wird sie zwar nicht, aber das ganze Ansprechverhalten ist doch etwas besser. Mir hats zumindest ein wenig geholfen und ist auch erstmal günstiger als eine neue Gabel. Gibt wohl auch ein Tuning-Set direkt von Rock Shox, selbst habe ich aber keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (7. August 2017)

Boribori schrieb:


> Ja dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Nur leider ist eine richtige DRECKSGABEL (BLUTO) verbaut, schmeiß das Teil raus und bau ne gescheite ein, z.B. eine Mastodon von Manitou, die liefern beste Performance, eine super Steifigkeit und eine super progressive Federung, aktuell IMHO die beste Fatbike Gabel.




Jetzt schwillt mir aber echt mal der Kamm und ich kann nicht anders - verzeiht mir bitte diese OT-Getippsle - aber ich muss jetzt und hier einfach mal  *meine*  ganz persönliche Sicht der Dinge auf dieses neuerdings allseitige *BLUTO-bashing* loswerden. Ich hab den Eindruck, dass ein Fatbike-Newbie hier vom anderen abschreibt und sich die Anti-BLUTO-Stimmung auf eine sonderbare und befremdliche Art und Weise verselbständigt, die einfach nicht OK und falsch ist - und der BLUTO nicht im Mindesten gerecht wird.

Da wird mit Begrifflichkeiten um sich geworfen ... Drecksgabel  ... dass ich mir echt mehr und mehr Scheiße vorkomme, weil ich offenbar echt ein Bergab-Oberlutscher zu sein scheine, der all diese furchtbaren BLUTO-Defizite in diesem Maße bislang nicht mal ansatzweise feststellen konnte - und nach wie vor auch nicht kann.

*Klar, es gibt mittlerweile "bessere" - im Sinne von steifere - Federgabeln, überhaupt keine Frage und auch keine Diskussion. *

Und wie wir schon von mehr oder weniger kompetenter und/oder eloquenter Seite an anderer Stelle gelesen haben, ist die MASTODON ja ganz zweifellos die steifste Federgabel (zumindest laut Hersteller!) und die LEFTY immer noch besser als die BLUTO - Letzteres glaube ich sofort, bei Ersterem wage ich mal ein dickes Fragezeichen dran zu machen, denn ne steifere Federgabel als ne Lefty ... ich weiß nicht!?  Ist aber auch egal, es geht mir um die BLUTO!

Ich fahre meine RCT3 mit 90kg und - richtiges Öl sowie passender Luftdruck vorausgesetzt - mir persönlich taugt das Dingen vollauf!
Und sollte ich beim Bergabheizen irgendwann mal wirklich die "Zeit" haben, mich über ihre "fehlende Steifigkeit" aufzuregen, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich einfach nicht schnell genug, denn sonst läge mein Fokus darauf, "einfach nur sitzen zu bleiben!"  

Daher mache ich jede Wette, dass selbst eine ungetunte, ganz normale BLUTO immer noch so viel mehr kann als 99% der Fahrer, die über sie schimpfen!   

Und zum Schluss noch ne Frage an die SuperSuper-Bergabheizer:
Wer, ich frage das ernsthaft, *WER* ist denn je an einer Stelle mit der BLUTO abgeflogen wo er glaubt, mit der MASTODON oder der LEFTY wäre er nicht gestürzt? Wenn mir das jemand ernsthaft weismachen will, dann zieh ich zum Einen den Hut, bitte aber auch gleich drum, mir ein Autogramm von sich mitzuschicken.
Denn dann verdient der- oder diejenige mit Sicherheit seinen Lebensunterhalt mit FatBike-downhillen ... und so jemanden gibt's bislang zumindest nach meinem Kenntnisstand (noch) nicht ... aber vielleicht ändert sich ja jetzt auch *das* mit der MASTODON  

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## franticz (7. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jetzt schwillt mir aber echt mal der Kamm und ich kann nicht anders - verzeiht mir bitte diese OT-Getippsle - aber ich muss jetzt und hier einfach mal  *meine*  ganz persönliche Sicht der Dinge auf dieses neuerdings allseitige *BLUTO-bashing* loswerden. Ich hab den Eindruck, dass ein Fatbike-Newbie hier vom anderen abschreibt und sich die Anti-BLUTO-Stimmung auf eine sonderbare und befremdliche Art und Weise verselbständigt, die einfach nicht OK und falsch ist - und der BLUTO nicht im Mindesten gerecht wird.
> 
> Da wird mit Begrifflichkeiten um sich geworfen ... Drecksgabel  ... dass ich mir echt mehr und mehr Scheiße vorkomme, weil ich offenbar echt ein Bergab-Oberlutscher zu sein scheine, der all diese furchtbaren BLUTO-Defizite in diesem Maße bislang nicht mal ansatzweise feststellen konnte - und nach wie vor auch nicht kann.
> 
> ...


Du darfst auch nicht vergessen dass die mastadon um einiges mehr kostet, da wäre es schlimm wenn sie nicht mehr könnte!


----------



## murmel04 (7. August 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Du darfst auch nicht vergessen dass die mastadon um einiges mehr kostet, da wäre es schlimm wenn sie nicht mehr könnte!



Mehr kosten heißt nicht automatisch mehr können oder besser sein.
Ach ich geb zu mein Fatbike ist noch ganz starr, also hab ich eh keine Ahnung.
Trotzdem mehr Kohle ist nicht gleich mehr Leistung


----------



## univega 9 (7. August 2017)

Am Wochenende kurz in Kühlungsborn vobei geschaut.....schönes Fatty.....Danke Peter....


----------



## franticz (7. August 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Mehr kosten heißt nicht automatisch mehr können oder besser sein.
> Ach ich geb zu mein Fatbike ist noch ganz starr, also hab ich eh keine Ahnung.
> Trotzdem mehr Kohle ist nicht gleich mehr Leistung


Wenn du einen bmw kaufst erwartest du auch auf Grund der marke und des damit verbundenen preises mehr als bei einem dacia, das es so nicht immer ist ist klar, aber es sollte so sein


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. August 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Du darfst auch nicht vergessen dass die mastadon um einiges mehr kostet, da wäre es schlimm wenn sie nicht mehr könnte!


Du darfst auch nicht vergessen dass die mastadon um einiges mehr kostet *wiegt*, da wäre es schlimm wenn sie nicht mehr könnte!


----------



## DerHackbart (7. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jetzt schwillt mir aber echt mal der Kamm und ich kann nicht anders - verzeiht mir bitte diese OT-Getippsle - aber ich muss jetzt und hier einfach mal  *meine*  ganz persönliche Sicht der Dinge auf dieses neuerdings allseitige *BLUTO-bashing* loswerden. Ich hab den Eindruck, dass ein Fatbike-Newbie hier vom anderen abschreibt und sich die Anti-BLUTO-Stimmung auf eine sonderbare und befremdliche Art und Weise verselbständigt, die einfach nicht OK und falsch ist - und der BLUTO nicht im Mindesten gerecht wird.
> 
> Da wird mit Begrifflichkeiten um sich geworfen ... Drecksgabel  ... dass ich mir echt mehr und mehr Scheiße vorkomme, weil ich offenbar echt ein Bergab-Oberlutscher zu sein scheine, der all diese furchtbaren BLUTO-Defizite in diesem Maße bislang nicht mal ansatzweise feststellen konnte - und nach wie vor auch nicht kann.
> 
> ...


Das, was hier das Bluto-Bashing ist, kann man z.B. im Speci Fuse Thema auch gegen die Suntour Raidon beobachten.
Einer tönt die Gabel wär Mist und alle stimmen ein, da das gute Stück ja günstig ist und eben von Suntour kommt.
Ich fahre selbst die Raidon im Plusbike und kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen, wie die anderen Gabeln (Yari, Pike etc) sooo viel besser sein sollen, dass man das nach drei Mal durch den Wald rollen merken soll.


Also, einfach mal fahren, statt sich immer nur den Kauf des teuren Prestige-Materials schönzureden.

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2017)

Also ich würde die Bluto auch wegschmeißen.... 


Die Mortadella oder wie die Gabel heißen mag aber auch #duckundweg#


Ohwe das gibt sicherlich wieder haue


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. August 2017)

Nur starres is bares

Was erlauben Struuuuuunz


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. August 2017)

Alle Gabeln sind okay, solange fette Reifen durchpassen!!!
Kann jetzt endlich wieder jemand Unterwegs-Bilder posten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. August 2017)

Findet den Fehler


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 631656
> Findet den Fehler



Lampe am Tag auf'm Kopf - was bekomm ich jetzt?


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. August 2017)

3 kg Weißwürscht


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. August 2017)

... und ne Federgabel 

Ich brauche so was übrigens, weil bei uns sieht es im Wald zur Zeit etwas gröber aus


----------



## univega 9 (7. August 2017)

Ne Bluto


----------



## F7 Uli (7. August 2017)

Boribori schrieb:


> Ja dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Nur leider ist eine richtige DRECKSGABEL (BLUTO) verbaut, schmeiß das Teil raus und bau ne gescheite ein, z.B. eine Mastodon von Manitou, die liefern beste Performance, eine super Steifigkeit und eine super progressive Federung, aktuell IMHO die beste Fatbike Gabel.



 Einmal Lefty bitte ))))))))))))


----------



## Fatster (7. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ... und ne Federgabel
> 
> Ich brauche so was übrigens, weil bei uns sieht es im Wald zur Zeit etwas gröber aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 631659



Boah ne! Konntest Du da nicht drum herum fahren?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. August 2017)

Ich hatte so schön Schwung vom Downhill, sorry Kneipp-Verein!


----------



## F7 Uli (7. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ... und ne Federgabel
> 
> Ich brauche so was übrigens, weil bei uns sieht es im Wald zur Zeit etwas gröber aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 631659



Harald, konntest du mal wieder nicht wiederstehen die Hütte als Sprungschanze zu benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. August 2017)

Ja, und wegen der Drecks schweren neuen Gabel ist das dumme Dach eingebrochen...


----------



## Fatster (7. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ja, und wegen der Drecks schweren neuen Gabel ist das dumme Dach eingebrochen...



Mit ner SASO wär das nicht passiert


----------



## hw_doc (7. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ja, und wegen der Drecks schweren neuen Gabel ist das dumme Dach eingebrochen...



... was Du ja inzwischen an den Felgen kommentarlos wieder einsparst!


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. August 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ... was Du ja inzwischen an den Felgen kommentarlos wieder einsparst!


Ja Harry man hört die Vögel zwitschern


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. August 2017)

da braucht man ja bald gar nix mehr posten, ihr wisst ja eh schon alles...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2017)

Also ich schmeiß meine gute Bluto net weg  
Meine kommt bei der Freundin rein, dann hat die auch was anständiges im Fäti. Ne Mortadella wäre für sie to Matsch 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. August 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne Mortadella wäre für sie to Matsch
> 
> G.


----------



## hw_doc (7. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> da braucht man ja bald gar nix mehr posten, ihr wisst ja eh schon alles...



Ein Forum lebt von Posts, insbesondere in den themenbezogenen Fachbereichen - Stichwort "Forenintelligenz". Also bitte weiterposten und wichtige Infos aus erster Hand weitergeben - die womöglich kaufentscheidend sein können!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. August 2017)

war ja nur Spaß


----------



## Fettkonserve (7. August 2017)

Unter dem Wasser: Reise zum Nordkap im Dezember 2016 mit dem Surly Pugsley. Mit der Alfine ein sehr sorgenfreies Fahrrad.


----------



## Eddy2012 (8. August 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also ich schmeiß meine gute Bluto net weg




Ich schmeiß meine Bluto auch nicht weg, weil:

- sie nun einmal montiert ist und ich keine andere habe!
- ich als 130kg schwerer und 54 Jahre allter "Downhillexperte" nicht mal annähernd an ihre Grenzen komme
- sie für normale Offroad- Fahrer gut geeignet ist
- dicke Reifen gut durchpassen, ohne zu schleifen
- Mortadella nicht gut für die Figur ist
- ich mit einer Lefty gefühlt immer im Kreis fahre
- und und und...

Perfektion ist nicht immer nötig, ich fahre auf der Straße auch keinen Gumpert Apollo...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. August 2017)

muß ich jetzt auch noch was zum Thema Federgabel´n sagen?
ich hab andere Baustellen 

nachdem mein Fatty die lezten 4 Monate nur im Eck stand hat es mit den Mittelfinger gezeigt (in dem Fall mit komplettem Luftverlust am Hinterrad!)
also gleich zur Tat geschritten und Luft aufgepumpt!
das Fatty hat mir gleich einen gepfiffen, wollte mehr Zuwendung!
also neue Milch rein und da man da ja bekanntlich fahren muß, ab zum Spielplatz ....





nach dem Urlaub hab ich es mir aber fest vorgenommen mal wieder richtig auszuführen, in diesem Sinne


----------



## nordstadt (8. August 2017)

Hmm - mal gucken ob ich die mittels Hammer wieder Tubeless bekomme...



Dieses SIS IS gefährlich ;-)


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. August 2017)

Oh wie passiert? 
Ich hab sowas auch mal versucht zu richten, Ergebnisse war ernüchternd!
Aber wieder dicht, das war mir wichtig!


----------



## nordstadt (8. August 2017)

Steine bei der Fitfucker Jagd nachts um halb eins im Pfälzer Wald erwischt


----------



## Boribori (8. August 2017)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Hmm - mal gucken ob ich die mittels Hammer wieder Tubeless bekomme...Anhang anzeigen 631941



Sind das DT Swiss BR2250 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (8. August 2017)

Ja.


----------



## froride (9. August 2017)




----------



## digi-foto.at (10. August 2017)

Ich habs mir heute mal etwas gemütlicher gemacht _(dachte ich zumindest  _)und hab auf der Nordseite (CZ) des Böhmerwaldkammes entlang des Moldaustausee's rumgeschnüffelt. 













lg
Kurt


----------



## Wendo (12. August 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich wollte noch kurz ein paar Bilder von meinem dicken Alpencross (ohne extra Homepage und semioffizielles Sponsoring )  da lassen.

Insgesamt hat das Bike mich zuverlässig wie immer von Ötz nach Torbole gebracht



Die Stylepolizei wird Hörnchen und die Sattel Tasche wohl stören (finde es optisch selbst nicht gut) aber das war leider beides dringend nötig.



Das nächste mal fahre ich aber mit Flatpadels da mich die Klicks im DH (oder beim tragen auf Fels - Hallo Similaunhütte)
 oft im Kopf blockierten.



Und das nächste mal fahre ich auch lieber nicht mit JJ Lightskin, passiert ist zwar nichts aber man weiß ja nie...

Gruß
Jens


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. August 2017)

@Wendo 

bei mir hat es nur für eine kurze Abfahrt im Steinbruch gereicht...


----------



## Janosch23 (13. August 2017)

Kommen zwei Fattys durch - Wald Schrott ...


----------



## Evri (13. August 2017)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Kommen zwei Fattys durch - Wald Schrott ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 633268



@Janosch23 DU hast den Sinn und Zweck des "Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE" Thread nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## ufp (13. August 2017)

Wendo schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch kurz ein paar Bilder von meinem dicken Alpencross (ohne extra Homepage und semioffizielles Sponsoring )  da lassen.


Ein Alpencross mit dem Fat Bike ?
Respekt.
Ich bin auch hart im nehmen und würde eventuell mal eine halb oder gar Tagestour mit dem fetten machen, aber einen Alpencross und noch dazu über mehrere Tage , mein lieber Schwan. Alle Achtung  .



> Die Stylepolizei wird Hörnchen und die Sattel Tasche wohl stören (finde es optisch selbst nicht gut) aber das war leider beides dringend nötig.


Alles was der Funktion oder Sicherheit dient, ist in Ordnung!



> Das nächste mal fahre ich aber mit Flatpadels da mich die Klicks im DH (oder beim tragen auf Fels - Hallo Similaunhütte)
> oft im Kopf blockierten.


Das kann ich verstehen. Denn das habe ich mir bei meiner Tour in Innsbruck auch gedacht; vor allem bei Nässe und Tragen auf Felsen.... Oder das einfachere losfahren wenn man auf die Flatties steigt...


----------



## fatbikepeg (13. August 2017)

Heute Umrundung Tegeler See und obere Havel 









Eine lauschige Badebucht nur für mich und den Eislaster... 




Auf Lenkerhöhe zeichnet sich ein zarter Regenbogen ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (14. August 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


>



geil... in der Bucht mache ich immer Pause wenn ich mit dem Kajak auf dem Tegler See unetrwegs bin


----------



## Janosch23 (14. August 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> DU hast den Sinn und Zweck des "Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE" Thread nicht ganz verstanden



Gerade mal seit zwei Wochen im Forum angemeldet und schon auf Krawall gebürstet. Für den Fall, dass du kein Troll sein solltest, empfehle ich dir mal folgende Lektüre:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie


----------



## Fatster (14. August 2017)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Gerade mal seit zwei Wochen im Forum angemeldet und schon auf Krawall gebürstet. Für den Fall, dass du kein Troll sein solltest, empfehle ich dir mal folgende Lektüre:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie



Ich versteh's auch nicht  ... eigentlich hätte er jetzt völlig enthuasiastisch irgendwas von "artgerechter Nutzung" oder so stammeln müssen


----------



## skaster (14. August 2017)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Gerade mal seit zwei Wochen im Forum angemeldet und schon auf Krawall gebürstet. Für den Fall, dass du kein Troll sein solltest, empfehle ich dir mal folgende Lektüre:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie


Naja, wo er recht hat. 



Janosch23 schrieb:


> Kommen zwei Fattys durch - Wald Schrott ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 633268


Fattes Bike /Ironie 

Und um dem Threadtitel gerecht zu werden, 
Endlich habe ich einen passenden Ständer gefunden.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. August 2017)

Gestern durften 2 Gipfel(kreuze) besucht werden:

Nummero 1 (Tupperclub im Hintergrund genießt den Sonnenuntergang) 




Zwischendurch Trailriding:




Nummero 2:




Kurz vor der Abfahrt 




Schee war´s


----------



## franticz (15. August 2017)

Meine hausrunde heute morgen fix gedreht. Video gibts auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## del4353 (15. August 2017)

x


----------



## franticz (15. August 2017)

nosb schrieb:


> wo?


Muss erst schneiden und hochladen


----------



## franticz (15. August 2017)

Fättä air time!


----------



## froride (17. August 2017)

Zum Aufwachen kleine Morgenrunde:


----------



## froride (17. August 2017)




----------



## Janosch23 (17. August 2017)

Und damit hw_doc auch was hat, noch ein Bildchen ...


----------



## hw_doc (17. August 2017)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Und damit hw_doc auch was hat, noch ein Bildchen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 634528



Um was für ein Exemplar handelt es sich dabei?
Schaut ein bissl aus wie ein Radon Slide mit mehr Platz...


----------



## Janosch23 (17. August 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Um was für ein Exemplar handelt es sich dabei?



Rahmen MAXX Huraxdax, sonst individueller Aufbau.


----------



## Speedskater (17. August 2017)

Letztens im Spessart








Leider hat es der Fotograf nicht geschafft ein Bild an der spannenden Stelle zu machen.




Zu den E-Bikern: ich bin auch schon Touren mit 146 km und 1700 hm an einem Tag mit dem Moppel gefahren. Wenn Du ein E-Bike benötigst um Deinen Aktionsradius zu erweitern, dann fahre mit dem E-Bike, aber behalte es für Dich, wenn Du nicht doof angemacht werden möchtest.
Wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre und mich ein E-biker ohne Nummernschild und Helm mit 40 kmh auf dem Radweg überholt, hoffe ich nur dass da nix doofes passiert.


----------



## del4353 (17. August 2017)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (18. August 2017)

Klasse Bilder hier. Bei mir gabs ne kleine Abendrunde. Man wird das schon wieder früh dunkel


----------



## ufp (18. August 2017)

nosb schrieb:


> zwar nur nen smartphone bild, aber immerhin


Bist du da auch wenigstens runter gefahren?


----------



## Rommos (18. August 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Zu den E-Bikern: ich bin auch schon Touren mit 146 km und 1700 hm an einem Tag mit dem Moppel gefahren. Wenn Du ein E-Bike benötigst um Deinen Aktionsradius zu erweitern, dann fahre mit dem E-Bike, aber behalte es für Dich, wenn Du nicht doof angemacht werden möchtest.
> Wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre und mich ein E-biker ohne Nummernschild und Helm mit 40 kmh auf dem Radweg überholt, hoffe ich nur dass da nix doofes passiert.



Versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht  - wenn du das machst, schön für dich. Aber andere deswegen "doof anmachen" die dazu ein E-bike verwenden 

Das mit schnellen E-Bikes ohne Schild und Helm auf Radwegen find ich auch  (hab aber schon Händler gehört, die einem genau das, also ohne Schild zu fahren ans Herz legen...)

Aber wieviele Idioten und -innen (in meinen Augen) mit Helm am Vorbau oder Rucksack unterwegs sind, hab ich erst die Tage wieder im Karwendel erlebt


----------



## Speedskater (18. August 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht  - wenn du das machst, schön für dich. Aber andere deswegen "doof anmachen" die dazu ein E-bike verwenden



Ich habe ihn nicht doof angemacht, das waren andere vor mir. Es war nur der Hinweis wie man es vermeidet doof angemacht zu werden.


----------



## Rommos (18. August 2017)

Sorry, aber ist halt schon traurig irgendwie.....





...nur 41km und ca. 600hm - hat mir trotzdem gereicht (mit E wäre sicher mehr gegangen )


----------



## del4353 (18. August 2017)

x


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. August 2017)

Ich mach mal weiter mit Bildern:

Steinmännchen:


 

Meine neue Overnighterbehausung:


 

mit Ausblick natürlich 


 

Silzer See:


 

Pilze:


 

.... und jetzt ab zur Spätschicht ....


----------



## Zwei-rad (18. August 2017)

Ich war am Mittwoch mit meinem Pedelec in Collenberg am Main und habe den Co1 zu teil gefahren, kleine Runde, dafür aber steilere Abfahrt.
Nach dem vielen Regen der Vortage schweres Geläuf. Hat aber viel Spaß gemacht.
Auf youtube gibt es ein Video von Leo Kast um einen eindruck zu gewinnen von der Strecke.
Bilder ja aber nix dolles. Die Bilder zeigen den jeweiligen Start zum Trail und da hat man keine Zeit mehr um Bilder zu machen.


----------



## -zor- (18. August 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ist halt schon traurig irgendwie.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 634624
> 
> ...nur 41km und ca. 600hm - hat mir trotzdem gereicht (mit E wäre sicher mehr gegangen )



@Rommos sehr schön ... aber die Gabel 
gibt es die auch in Stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (18. August 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> @Rommos sehr schön ... aber die Gabel
> gibt es die auch in Stahl


ja - gibt es. Die hier fährt sich aber sehr angenehm


----------



## rsu (18. August 2017)

Wetterbericht die Woche beobachtet, Arbeitskalender frei gehalten bzw Prioritäten gesetzt  Da gab es doch einen schönen Trail von Rigi Scheidegg den ich auch mal bei trockenen Verhältnissen fahren wollte und Regen sollte ja erst am Fr Abend kommen. Also mit dem Zug um 5:20h losgefahren. Die ca 1200hm können wir bei noch angenehmen Temperaturen in der Sonne hochkurbeln bzw schieben. Fatbiker Suchbild unten  


 

Nach gefühlt 1000 Kuhgattern erreichen wir gegen 9h Rigi Scheidegg. Im Kiosk werden wir herzlich empfangen und es gibt lokalen Käse und dazu umsonst altes Brot - soll ja eh gesünder sein  


 

Dann endlich die Abfahrt, muss ja noch ins Büro  Die ersten 200hm wieder diverse Kuhgatter und noch von Kühen zertrampelte Trails, kein Spass. Dann endlich der Einstieg in den Wald, danach gibt es keine Bilder da viel zu dunkel. Von steilen engen Kehren, über nervige Holztreppen, flowige Passagen, vielen kleinen Brücken sowie groben und felsigen Nagelfluh Passagen war alles dabei. Unten dann prompt den Zug zurück erwischt. Manchmal muss man sich "nur" aufraffen und Prioritäten setzen....


----------



## Peng999 (20. August 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (20. August 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 635118



Ui 

Gabelbruch


----------



## cherokee190 (20. August 2017)

Unterwegs ohne Gabelbruch 

und bei schönsten Sonnenschein. Eigentlich zu Schade um sich im Wald zu verstecken, also ab in Richtung Ostsee. Nach Heiligendamm.



 
Auf den Weg dorthin müssen jedoch zwei Wälder durchquert werden.



 
Größtenteils aufgeweicht, viel Wasser und der Rest von den Schwarzkitteln durch gegrubbert.



 
Der Dude schlägt sich gut, die Bulldozer versagen erst im weichen Strandsand. Aber das hier ist eh Moonlander Revier.



 

 

 



Bissel auf's Wasser geguckt ....  und ab nach Haus.


----------



## Mr_Slow (20. August 2017)

Heute mal kurz bei den Cyclassics der Jedermänner/frauen vorbeigeschaut...






und probiert nebenher ein bisschen mitzufahren. Hat schon ganz gut geklappt, vom Tempo her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. August 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 635118


Wie jetzt? Die Bluto aus dem Dude rausgeknickt? Ist sowas möglich?


----------



## Fatster (20. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Die Bluto aus dem Dude rausgeknickt? Ist sowas möglich?



 Das sieht mir nicht nach einer BLUTO aus. Scheint CarbonScheissendreck (gewesen) zu sein? 
Und wie geht's dem Fahrer? Sowas kann ins Auge (und/oder auf die Nase) gehen?  

edit:
Das ist doch auch kein Dude, oder?


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. August 2017)

Ah, deswegen die Zwangspause


----------



## Fatster (20. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ah, deswegen die Zwangspause



What?


----------



## Fatster (20. August 2017)

Dann will ich auch mal mit nem Unterwegs-Bild weitermachen:


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal mit nem Unterwegs-Bild weitermachen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 635232 Anhang anzeigen 635233



Eh 

Erst mit der Gondel rauf und dann gleich aufs Treppchen


----------



## Fatster (20. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Eh
> 
> Erst mit der Gondel rauf und dann gleich aufs Treppchen



Ja, war bei der uphill-Weltmeisterschaft gestern!  Erster! ... am Buffet!


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. August 2017)

Grüsse vom Wintercamp


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Grüsse vom Wintercamp
> Anhang anzeigen 635250



Training für`s Tiefschneefatbikeschieben


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. August 2017)

In Erinnerung schwelgen, gell Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (20. August 2017)

Sonntags Familien Radtour 
... alle schmal Bereift nur Töchterchen gleich " aber ich nehme das Dicke"


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. August 2017)

Beim Rückweg noch paar schöne Wegerl ausprobiert


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Beim Rückweg noch paar schöne Wegerl ausprobiert
> Anhang anzeigen 635284 Anhang anzeigen 635288 Anhang anzeigen 635289 Anhang anzeigen 635290



Hoscht a wiada an Gumpn gfunden zum Fischerl verschreckn


----------



## froride (20. August 2017)




----------



## Hilfmernauf (20. August 2017)

Fronkreisch, ich komme!








Passt!


Nach Stunden des Stausurfens das Heim in der Provence für mein Rad und die Familien gefunden:








Bei bis zu 39 °C mit wenig Schatten die Berge hochgestrampelt








Mein Dunderbeist gibt seinen Geist auf:







Da fährt man 1100 km, um am Rattenloch rumzuhängen...




























Insgesamt mein bester Urlaub bisher: 4 Familien in einem traumhaften Bauernhaus, die sich stets vertragen haben, geiler Pool, bestes Wetter, das Essen, die Pubertiere haben nicht ein mal gemeckert und natürlich mein Breitreifenrad. Wegen des Beists hab och dort auf die Schnelle nen 4,0er JJ gekauft, da ich aber mit den Beistern ansonsten sehr zufrieden bin, hab ich den JJ nur als Ersatz vorne drauf geschnallt und den Dunderbeist scharf beobachtet. Diese Woche mal zum Händler, ich glaub das ist ein Materialfehler. Die Strecken dort waren zwar zum Teil mit kindskopfgrossen scharfkantigen Steinen gespickt und für mich nicht immer fahrbar (wenn ich entnervt bin, mach ich keine Bilder), aber die Reifen haben bis auf dieses Loch keinen einzigen Macken.


Morgen wieder knechten. Fühlt sich irgendwie nicht richtig an.



Love

Hauke


----------



## Peng999 (20. August 2017)




----------



## Starter77 (21. August 2017)

Ist spät geworden heute


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. August 2017)

Geniales Wetter auf der gestrigen Feierabendrunde, die dicken Dinger und der Kampfdackel haben ihren Spass gehabt...





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## franticz (23. August 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Geniales Wetter auf der gestrigen Feierabendrunde, die dicken Dinger und der Kampfdackel haben ihren Spass gehabt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 636009
> 
> ...


Das würd ich mit meinem Hund auch gern mal machen, aber ich glaub die verreckt vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (23. August 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Das würd ich mit meinem Hund auch gern mal machen, aber ich glaub die verreckt vorher


 
Hallo,

da nehme ich schon Rücksicht. In der Regel fahr ich mit ihm max. 20km vorrangig bergauf. Er läuft Durchschnitt 7-8 km/h, da komme ich auch gut zurecht. Bergab muß man eben bremsen. Er würde deutlich weiter laufen, da ist er aber den nächsten Tag komplett platt. Das muß nicht sein.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## RoDeBo (23. August 2017)

...da merkt man den Jagdhund im Dackel...


----------



## evolve56 (23. August 2017)

*Mit dem Bulls Monster FS unterwegs ... im Zillertal*

Start in Hippach. Dann die *Arena Panoramatour 1* (Route 443) von Zell am Ziller den Gerlosberg hoch bis zur Kreuzwiesenalm (über 2 Stunden nur Bergauf) und dann über die Almen rüber ins Skigebiet oberhalb Gerlos auf 2070m. Runter über den *Bike Trail Isskogel/ISS-Flow* (auf dem Trail sogar Reifenspuren von einem anderen Fatbike gesehen ... dann gibt es doch noch andere "Verrückte" im Zillertal! ... hatte sonst in den 10 Tagen als ich dort war keinen einzigen gesehen)
Zurück ins Tal nach Zell über die Bundesstraße und schlussendlich wieder nach Hippach.

Insgesamt 58 km, fast 5 Stunden, über 1900 Höhenmeter hoch und wieder runter ... ein Traum!
einfach nur Genial und empfehlenswert.


Karte über die Tour und weitere Infos:  https://www.zillertalarena.com/de/z...de/zell/sommer/sommer_biken_zell.html#2221084


----------



## Eddy2012 (24. August 2017)

Gestern wieder "Gassi" gefahren, die guten Bedingungen muß man einfach ausnutzen...





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## jensp223 (24. August 2017)

Heute morgen auch eine kleine Runde mit dem Hund die heimischen Wälder unsicher gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Titanbein1302 (24. August 2017)

habe gesehen du hast dich zum reennen schon angemeldet @jensp223


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensp223 (24. August 2017)

[emoji106][emoji106] und am Wochenende der Wildsaumarathon wird auch mitgefahren

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## franticz (24. August 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Gestern wieder "Gassi" gefahren, die guten Bedingungen muß man einfach ausnutzen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 636542
> 
> ...


Wenn ich den Hund seh muss ich einfach einen Stern geben


----------



## Eddy2012 (24. August 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Hund seh muss ich einfach einen Stern geben



Das kann ich gut verstehen...


----------



## Fatster (24. August 2017)

OK, also:
Dass @Peng999 et moi neulich zum FatBiken in Whistler waren, das ist ja bekannt.

Nach zehn Stunden gelandet; Vancouver mach dich bereit, zwei "Dicke" sind im A(nma)rsch => hundemüde!




Also zackig den Mietwagen geholt, halbe Stunde Fahrt zum Hotel, Hotel gefunden!



Zimmer gefunden!



Zimmer verwüstet!



Am nächsten Morgen nach ner Kaffeeplörre und nem Bagel mit creamy Cheese Mietwagen gepackt:


und ab nach



Tiefgaragenparkplatz genommen und ab Richtung Ortskern zum Lift.

*WTF?*  

Wassn hier los?


 


Man sprach auch deutsch



und das erleichterte dann so Manches 


So langsam dämmerte es ...



.. die *CRANKWORX Slopestyle World Tour* gastierte an diesem Wochenende in Whistler; ihr wisst schon:

Diese Jungs hier .. 


Egal, *wir* waren zum fatbiken hier, also zum Lift und ab .. äh hoch dafür:


 


Oben kurz orientiert und dann die Entscheidung getroffen, erst mal die "EZ does it" Line zu testen .. gute Entscheidung zum einrollen 

..... to be continued ....


----------



## Fatster (24. August 2017)

Let's get ready to rumbleeee ...




 ... ähm ... dass vor uns Schwärme von 8-10 jährigen mit Vollvisierhelmen und 20 Zoll Bikes die "EZ does it" ebenfalls runtergedonnert sind - und ich mir insgeheim geschworen habe: "_Wenn mich einer von denen überholt dann schwimm ich nach Hause_" - das nur am Rande.
Und um's vorweg zu nehmen; die Schwimmflügel blieben im Koffer 
Wir also runter .. war ja "EZ" .. also gleich wieder hoch, dieses Mal mit der "Whistler Mountain"



Erste Zweifel



... die aber bei diesem Anblick



sofort in Übermut umschlugen




Na, dann wollnwa mal ... durch diese hohle Gasse muss er kommen


Zack, schon war er wech ...



Und wieder hoch ..



... that's what i'm talking about 




Gemeinsame (freudige) Ereignisse schweißen zusammen 




... und so ging das den ganzen Tach ..  .. mit der Gondel hoch und ohne Verstand runter 
Und am Ende von Tag 1 - der letzte Trail war gefahren - entschieden wir uns, den "Expressway" ins Tal zu nehmen.

Expressway ... ja ne, is klaa! 

EXPRESSWAY AM ARSCH! 

Nach dem zweiten mit (fast) Highspeed übersprungenen Regenablaufkanal, machte es bei der Landung "KRAACK"


Das VR klappte - deshalb wohl "Vorder"rad - nach *vorne* weg und mit beiden Händen am Lenker gings abwärts; im sprichwörtlichsten aller Sinne!
Ne halbe Sekunde später dann das zweite "KRAACK", welches allerdings nur ich ganz deutlich vernehmen konnte ..



.. die war durch! Aber mal sowas von 
Und da ich leider keine Wheelies fahren kann, war an runterrollen mit dem Schrott



nicht mal zu denken 

Also Rädertausch und während Christoph freundlicherweise meinen übelst lädierten "Zorro" gen Tal zog ... (by the way: FatBike FdT  )



... fuhr ich blutender und "_womit fahr ich jetzt morgen bloß_" überlegender Weise mit dem Dude weiter zur nächsten Hütte, von wo aus dann ein "Sammeltransport" in die "Clinic" nach Whistler aufbrach .. einen Chinesen mit gebrochenem Knöchel und Kinnplatzwunde hatte es deutlich schlimmer erwischt 

... to be continued ...


----------



## ufp (25. August 2017)

Oje. Baldige Besserung.
Was ist bzw war das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Fatster (25. August 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Oje. Baldige Besserung.
> Was ist bzw war das für eine Gabel?



Es *war *eine Sarma Hoboy mit 1 1/8 Carbon-Steuerrohr


----------



## dukestah (25. August 2017)

uh, das wünscht man keinem, gute besserung


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. August 2017)

Wenn Familie @Wilbi69 schon mal Urlaub im Allgäu macht , packte ich die Gelegenheit doch gleich am Schopf und radelte mit Ihnen eine Runde  




 

 

 

 



Ich hoffe , ich habe die beiden nicht zu sehr Ausgebremst


----------



## epic2006 (26. August 2017)

Am Mittwoch, oder war es Dienstag?, noch kurz auf die Falkenhütte, bevor dort für 2 Jahre die Schotten dicht sind...

Aufstieg über das Johannistal:

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2187681]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2187682]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2187683]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2187684]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2187685]
	
[/URL]

Und die Abfahrt über das Laliderertal

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2187686]
	
[/URL]

Gruß Gerrit und Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (26. August 2017)

Heute unterwegs mit @AlexMC


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. August 2017)

ich hab mal paar Video Schnipsel  von gestern zusammengefügt 






Fazit:
im schweren Gelände werd ich weiter das Enduro nutzen, hat einfach die bessere Geo 
Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht!!!!


----------



## Janosch23 (26. August 2017)

schwarzer Grat und Sonneck - alles noch recht batzig, aber dafür is ja da das Rad ...


----------



## yo_eddy (26. August 2017)

Moin,

hab heute gegen 14 Uhr im Taunus auf dem Lindenweg Richtung Saalburg zwei Fatties passiert. Irgendwas mit Lefty und ein schwarzer Carbonbomber mit 5 Zoll. Jemand von hier?

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. August 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hab mal paar Video Schnipsel  von gestern zusammengefügt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saucool. Klasse gefahren und auch super eingefangen mit dem Film. Da hast Du bestimmt eine Menge Rennerei gehabt für das Aufstellen der Kamera... Macht auf jeden Fall sofort Lust auf alpines Fatbiken!


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. August 2017)

Danke!
Die Rennerei war es mir für euch wert! 

Den Grundstein meiner Fahrtechnik hat vor vielen vielen Jahren der @rsu gelegt


----------



## Marzi (27. August 2017)

Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs in Dänemark, Vrist am Strand


----------



## Marzi (27. August 2017)

Unterwegs mit dem coolen Opa und seinem Fatbike


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. August 2017)

war wohl kein Badewetter  
aber das würde mir auch mal Spaß machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (27. August 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> war wohl kein Badewetter
> aber das würde mir auch mal Spaß machen


Baden wird völlig überbewertet


----------



## Tomwptp (27. August 2017)

Hallo
In Zierenberg nach der Kurzstrecke. Sehr viele Trails und nur ganz wenig Asphalt. Sehr zu empfehlen. Auf der Mittelstrecke habe ich noch ein Salsa und ein Dude gesehen. Ich hatte schon Sorge wieder der einzige Verrückte zu sein. 
Grüße Tom


----------



## rsu (28. August 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Danke!
> Die Rennerei war es mir für euch wert!
> 
> Den Grundstein meiner Fahrtechnik hat vor vielen vielen Jahren der @rsu gelegt



Hey, schönes Video und schön gefahren. Wenn ich mir das so anschaue hast Du aufgebaut und ich abgebaut  Müssen mal wieder zusammen Biken gehen 

PS: danke für die Lorbeeren


----------



## sigma7 (28. August 2017)

Nach dem gemeinsamen Urlaub noch eine (leichte) Männertour (O-Ton unseres 5-jährigen), 3...4 Tage im Vinschgau; von CP zu CP.



 


Heute nach links, am Samstag in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. August 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Nach dem gemeinsamen Urlaub noch eine (leichte) Männertour (O-Ton unseres 5-jährigen), 3...4 Tage im Vinschgau; von CP zu CP.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 638292
> 
> ...



Ich will auch


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. August 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich will auch



Ich auch 

Achso ja , im September fahr ich ja wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (28. August 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich will auch



Bald Mario


----------



## Fatster (29. August 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich will auch



Ruhig Du bleiben musst, junger Jedi! 
Dann die Macht des Stelvio auch Du bald spüren wirst!


----------



## sigma7 (29. August 2017)

Dem Radl angemessene Wege nutzen wir nicht, dafür gibt es Spielplätze, Bäder und Gelati.



 


Ein übliches Bild in Cafés am Weg


----------



## JeffKirs (29. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Achso ja , im September fahr ich ja wieder hin



Wann denn? Bin mit 4 Engländern und meinem Bruder von Samstag bis Freitag im Vinschgau...


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> Wann denn? Bin mit 4 Engländern und meinem Bruder von Samstag bis Freitag im Vinschgau...



Viel Spaß 

Wir werden je nach Wetter am dritten oder vierten Wochenende im September die Drei Länder Trail`s Ausprobieren


----------



## hw_doc (29. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Viel Spaß
> 
> Wir werden je nach Wetter am dritten oder vierten Wochenende im September die Drei Länder Trail`s Ausprobieren



Nix kaputtmachen!
Wir brauchen dich noch am Folgewochenende (und davor!)!


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Viel Spaß
> 
> Wir werden je nach Wetter am dritten oder vierten Wochenende im September die Drei Länder Trail`s Ausprobieren


Aber hoffentlich fat


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nix kaputtmachen!
> Wir brauchen dich noch am Folgewochenende (und davor!)!



Ich werds meinem Radel Ausrichten


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich fat



Ne Du , nur Halbfat , sonst komm ich meiner Frau nicht hinterher


----------



## hw_doc (29. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich werds meinem Radel Ausrichten



Ich mein auch den Rest von Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ne Du , nur Halbfat , sonst komm ich meiner Frau nicht hinterher




Falscher Thread


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Falscher Thread



Tschuldigung 

Vollfat gibt's ja dann Reichlich Ende September - Anfang Oktober


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tschuldigung
> 
> Vollfat gibt's ja dann Reichlich Ende September - Anfang Oktober


Für mich gibts nur noch fat.


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2017)

Isartrails rocken imma


----------



## del4353 (30. August 2017)

x


----------



## rsu (30. August 2017)

Die letzten warmen und trockenen Stunden wollen genutzt werden. Nach der Schule schnell los zum Flumserberg... Räder in die Gondel gequetscht...


 

Immerhin kommen so die Fatbikes mit, ob es beim Sessellift auch klappt? Erst mal zum einrollen die blaue Runde. Dann der Test mit dem Sessellift. Fatbikes gehen nicht in die neue Halterung, dafür gibt es aber an der Seite eine einfache Sattelhalterung und wir kommen doch noch bis zum Prodkamm.


 


 

Insgesamt schön angelegte Strecken und ideal mit Kindern  Sonst dürften es mehr Northshore Elemente haben für mehr Anspruch aber das ist vielleicht ja nicht das Ziel. Wir kommen wieder...


----------



## sigma7 (30. August 2017)

Heute nur 7 Kehren, am Samstag  werden es 48 



 


Die Espresso sind im Vinschgau deutlich teurer als in Italien (oder in anderen Teilen von Südtirol). In Triest habe ich letzte Woche zwischen 1.00 und 1.10 gezahlt, diese Woche ab 1.30.


----------



## Dampfsti (30. August 2017)

Nach meiner Mitfahrersuche letztens war die Resonanz an Leuten die auch vor S4 und S5 Trailabschnitten nicht zurückschrecken ewas zurückhaltend.
Hab dann aber mitn @thomas.h einen super Mitstreiter für ne schöne B-Hiking Tour gefunden, mit ihm wollt ich schon vor ewigen Zeiten mal ne guteTour machen.
Wird nicht die letzte gewesen sein 

Erstmal gings 1350hm mit dem Dude am Rücken nen schönen Wandersteig hoch.
Oben angekommen gabs zum Glück nen guten Apfelkuchen auf der Hütte 

Vor lauter Trailgenuss bin ich garnicht richtig zum Bilder machen gekommen.

Beim Uphill




Von hier aus gings novh ca.500hm bergauf.




Vom oberen freien Bereich hab ich keine Bilder, vom unteren mit vielen S5 passagen gespickten Teil im Wald hab ich schnell ein paar aus den Gopro Videos rausgeschnitten.













Auf den Fotos (und auf den Videos noch viel weniger) kommt die tatsächliche Steilheit des Geländes mal wieder nicht so richtig rüber

Fazit: mitn Fatbike geht sehr vieles fahren, manchmal sind die dicken Pellen von Vortei, manchmal von Nachteil.
Spaß gmacht hats auf jeden fall wie sau


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2017)

Urgs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (30. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Urgs


Warum Urgs?


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. August 2017)

Schönes Gelände, da bin ich letztes Jahr auch mal rumgeeiert


----------



## Rommos (31. August 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Heute nur 7 Kehren, am Samstag  werden es 48
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 638891
> 
> ...




Im Vinschgau sehen die halt ständig Biker mit edlen Geräten unterm Hintern - klar, dass die da denken, der kann ruhig 30% mehr zahlen. 
 Und trotzdem wohl meist günstiger als hierzulande, und vor allem auch besser. Ist schon grausam, was einem hier manchmal als "Espresso" kredenzt wird...

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2017)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Warum Urgs?


Ich versuche immer noch rauszufinden, ob ich bergauf oder bergab mehr gelitten hätte.


----------



## Fatster (31. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich versuche immer noch rauszufinden, ob ich bergauf oder bergab mehr gelitten hätte.



Ich wette, bergauf! Denn bergab schieben ist jetzt nicht sooooo anstrengend wie bergauf tragen!


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich wette, bergauf! Denn bergab schieben ist jetzt nicht sooooo anstrengend wie bergauf tragen!


Hast du Fallen schon mit einkalkuliert? Gerade du kennst dich doch besonders gut damit aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (31. August 2017)

@Dampfsti 
Nach S5 schaut das aber nicht aus . Zumindest nicht nach der Definition die mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Fatster (31. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du Fallen schon mit einkalkuliert? Gerade du kennst dich doch besonders gut damit aus



 ... das war alles, nur nicht anstrengend! ... Ging sogar ganz easy!


----------



## Rommos (31. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich versuche immer noch rauszufinden, ob ich bergauf oder bergab mehr gelitten hätte.


Für mich wäre wahrscheinlich am erträglichsten gewesen, gleich alles per pedes zu machen...wieso soll ich das bike rauftragen und schieben, wenn ich das runter auch machen müsste


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Für mich wäre wahrscheinlich am erträglichsten gewesen, gleich alles per pedes zu machen...wieso soll ich das bike rauftragen und schieben, wenn ich das runter auch machen müsste



Weil du KANNST


----------



## Rommos (31. August 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Weil du KANNST


...das glaub ich (und speziell mein Rücken) nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> @Dampfsti
> Nach S5 schaut das aber nicht aus . Zumindest nicht nach der Definition die mir bekannt ist.



Steht ja auch niergends das sie das sein sollen 

G.


----------



## Hinouf (31. August 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Steht ja auch niergends das sie das sein sollen
> 
> G.


Doch


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Doch



Stimmt 
Vielleicht stand der Trail irgendwo so in irgendeiner Beschreibung. Weil so wie ich den Dampfsti kenne, gibt er in der Realität eigentlich immer einen Grad drunter an.

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. August 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil so wie ich den Dampfsti kenne, gibt er in der Realität eigentlich immer einen Grad drunter an.


Krass! Dann war das in Echt sogar S6!!!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. August 2017)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> hab ich schnell ein paar aus den Gopro Videos rausgeschnitten.


Sehen wir dann auch bald ein Filmchen vom Ritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Krass! Dann war das in Echt sogar S6!!!



Ja sehr bedenklich  
Und das wo er jetzt aufs Fati angewiesen ist, da bei unserer letzten Ausfahrt vor einer Woche, sein Fanes beim Stellenerstbefahren auseinandergebrochen ist 

G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2017)

Partie heute: *REGEN VS. FIBBS 
*
Laut Wetterbericht: Regen in der Südpfalz den ganzen Tag 

"Fast" staubtrockener Trail:





Regenwolken gab es zumindest:




Hier werde ich sowieso nicht nass 




blauer Elefantentraileingang ohne Elefanten 




ERGEBNIS: *FIBBS (1) / REGEN (0)* 

Edith: https://www.relive.cc/view/1161273624


----------



## Dampfsti (31. August 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> @Dampfsti
> Nach S5 schaut das aber nicht aus . Zumindest nicht nach der Definition die mir bekannt ist.



Glaub mir, wenn du selbst vor den betreffenden Stellen stehst zweifelst du das nicht mehr am Schwierigkeitsgrad 

Die Stelle vom vorletzten Bild ist net mehr wie S4.

Wie sähe denn deine Definition von "S5" aus?




Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Krass! Dann war das in Echt sogar S6!!!


Ganz so schlimm wars dann doch net 


Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Sehen wir dann auch bald ein Filmchen vom Ritt?



Auf den Filmschnipseln siehts leider noch flacher aus



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja sehr bedenklich
> Und das wo er jetzt aufs Fati angewiesen ist, da bei unserer letzten Ausfahrt vor einer Woche, sein Fanes beim Stellenerstbefahren auseinandergebrochen ist
> 
> G.



Kettenstrebe ist schon angekommen


----------



## Hinouf (31. August 2017)

@Dampfsti 
Für mich ist bei S5 halt noch eine besondere Gemeinheit in Kombination zum Gelände von dir. Halt Gelände für Profis...
Mehr wie S5 gibt es halt nicht. Vielleicht wird ja mal erweitert .


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> @Dampfsti
> Für mich ist bei S5 halt noch eine besondere Gemeinheit in Kombination zum Gelände von dir. Halt Gelände für Profis...
> Mehr wie S5 gibt es halt nicht. Vielleicht wird ja mal erweitert .



Ich glaub es gibt mehr Amateure die S5 Stellen fahren können als Profis 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (31. August 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> @Dampfsti
> Für mich ist bei S5 halt noch eine besondere Gemeinheit in Kombination zum Gelände von dir. Halt Gelände für Profis...
> Mehr wie S5 gibt es halt nicht. Vielleicht wird ja mal erweitert .




Wenn du ein wenig in der Szene involviert wärst, wüsstest du dass die Skala weiter geht...

Aber ok, so Anfänger wie @thomas.h und ich können des dann natürlich nicht beurteilen...
Das war dann allerhöchstens S3

Was traust du dir zu? S3?
Passt wunderbar, dann kannst uns ja as nächste mal wenn wir so ne Anfängertour machen a weng begleiten  



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Schönes Gelände, da bin ich letztes Jahr auch mal rumgeeiert



@FR-Sniper wo denkst du denn, dass wir umnander gefahren sind?


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. August 2017)

War jedenfalls nicht an der Schöttelkar. Leutasch?


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2017)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wenn du ein wenig in der Szene involviert wärst, wüsstest du dass die Skala weiter geht...
> 
> Aber ok, so Anfänger wie @thomas.h und ich können des dann natürlich nicht beurteilen...
> Das war dann allerhöchstens S3
> ...



Bei S3 wäre ich auch gerne dabei 

@Dampfsti: Was sind die Nachteile eines Fatbikes beim BBS??

Außer das mein Hintern öfter bzw. schneller auf dem Reifen streift, konnte ich keine weiteren Nachteile feststellen.


----------



## Hinouf (31. August 2017)

@Dampfsti
S3 trau ich mir zu! Kannst mich besuchen kommen .
S4 hätt ich deinen Stellen schon gegeben . Also eine Stufe über meinem Limit. Passt doch.
Die, die es erfunden haben weisen nur bis S5 aus?! Oder lieg ich da falsch?
Ober ich glaub zu sehr OT, sorry.

@Fibbs79
Ein Nachteil wäre die Breite. Rasier mir regelmäßig, mim Enduro, das Schaltwerk halb ab bei meinen S3 Aktionen. Mit dem Fatl geht sich das nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (31. August 2017)

.


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. August 2017)

Ich hätte gesagt das ist die Meilerhüttentour?!
Ich hoffe ich blamiere mich jetzt nicht hier 

Ich war heute auch unterwegs, Bilder gibt es wegen Regen keine!


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. August 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bei S3 wäre ich auch gerne dabei
> 
> @Dampfsti: Was sind die Nachteile eines Fatbikes beim BBS??
> 
> Außer das mein Hintern öfter bzw. schneller auf dem Reifen streift, konnte ich keine weiteren Nachteile feststellen.



Darf ich mal Antworten? !
Meiner Meinung nach, die breiten Reifen lassen sich nicht präzise fahren, drücken einen immer wieder in andere Richtungen.
Dann gibt es keine gescheiten Reifenmischungen!
Und mir fehlt die Freiheit hinterm Sattel ab S3 plus 

So genug Theorie hier


----------



## Dampfsti (31. August 2017)

Ich kanns nur nochmal betonen, auf den Bildern sieht das aus wie Kindergarten...
Mir is beim hochklettern schon ganz anders worn, is aber dann doch besser ganga wie gedacht...

Hier geht's z.b. net geradeaus weiter sondern die Ausfahrt der Passage ist am linken unteren Bildrand...








Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bei S3 wäre ich auch gerne dabei
> 
> @Dampfsti: Was sind die Nachteile eines Fatbikes beim BBS??
> 
> Außer das mein Hintern öfter bzw. schneller auf dem Reifen streift, konnte ich keine weiteren Nachteile feststellen.



Sorry S3 Only ist mir für ne gute Tragetour dann doch a bissl mau..  Da muss der Trail schon mehr bieten, dass ich mein Bike auf nen Gipfel trag.

Die Reifen sind manchmal von Vorteil, manchmal von Nachteil. Zusammengefasst funktionierts ganz gut wenn die Gabel mitspielt...
Also mit der Wabbelbluto hätt ich den Trail net machen wollen...
Reifen sind halt recht empfindlich... Hab mir meinen Flowbeist zamgfahrn...
Die Breiten Kurbeln sind net grad von Vorteil wenns eng wird...

Wer sich das Schaltwerk ab oder anfährt sollte an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen...
Ob mit dem Enduro oder mit dem Fatbike is ziemlich gleich, das HR muss halt immer so hingesetzt werden, dass das Schaltwerk net angeht...
Singlespeeder ham des Problem natürlich net



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, die breiten Reifen lassen sich nicht präzise fahren, drücken einen immer wieder in andere Richtungen.
> Dann gibt es keine gescheiten Reifenmischungen!
> Und mir fehlt die Freiheit hinterm Sattel ab S3 plus



Präzise geht schon, langsam und kontrolliert muss es halt sein...

Der Flowbeist is scho recht gut, kommt aber mit nem schmalen 29er Minion (MaxxGrip) oder gar nem Baron net mit...

Freigang am Hintern geht schon, alles Gewöhnungssache...


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2017)

Gerade beim Filmen ist es echt eine Kunst die wirkliche Beschaffenheit wiederzugeben.

Die Bilder sehen vielleicht nicht steil aus, aber hakelig das erkennt man schon. Ausgesetzt, keine Ahnung.

Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## thomas.h (31. August 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> S4 hätt ich deinen Stellen schon gegeben . Also eine Stufe über meinem Limit. Passt doch.
> Die, die es erfunden haben weisen nur bis S5 aus?! Oder lieg ich da falsch?
> Ober ich glaub zu sehr OT, sorry.



Der Sven lügt nicht, das ist gerades S5. Nicht schwerer, aber auch kein S4 mehr.
Die, die das erfunden haben, weisen nur bis S5 aus - aber die fahren alle nicht mehr. Und sind den Teil damals auch nicht gefahren 
S5 ist nicht "unfahrbar", sonder lediglich etwas schwerer als S4. Also immer locker bleiben, alles easy - Herr Video-Notar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (31. August 2017)

thomas.h schrieb:


> ... Also immer locker bleiben, alles easy - kein Grund für einen Video-Notar!



Apropos Video:
Habe ich den Link übersehen?
Finde bei sowas bewegte Bilder unterhaltsamer, wenn die Perspektive passt!


----------



## thomas.h (31. August 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Apropos Video:
> Habe ich den Link übersehen?
> Finde bei sowas bewegte Bilder unterhaltsamer, wenn die Perspektive passt!


Lasst den armen Kerl doch erstmal zu Hause ankommen und den Kleinen ins Bett bringen!


----------



## rsu (31. August 2017)

Das nimmt hier ja Ausmasse an wie im alten TTaS Fred, zu viel Testosteron   Tippe auch auf Meilerhütte, blamieren wir uns gemeinsam @FR-Sniper   Vielleicht mal wieder mehr oT?

Noch ein Bild gegenüber der Rigi von vor dem Regen...


----------



## mikeonbike (31. August 2017)

s5:





















s4:


























s3:































Quelle: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s0 und soweiter bis s5.... ich stells mal so ohne weitere bewertung hin...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2017)

Immernoch diese unsägliche Schwierigkeitsdiskussion 
Dabei gibts doch eigentlich nur 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade.... leicht - schwer - zu schwer 

G.


----------



## mikeonbike (31. August 2017)

ich hab schon gruppen geführt... die sind mir auf nachfrage dann mit "die können alle s2" verkauft worden... am nächsten tag hat du dann in der anfahrt zu den trails erst einmal die sprüche von den letzten fahrtechnikkursen, dass man sich die frage stellt, ob man nicht zu schlecht für diese supercracks ist. dann fährst du ein paar lockerer schmale steile trails und schon is's vorbei... die hälfte schieb schon vor der schwierigkeit, die nächsten steigen in der schwierigkeit ab und ein paar können's dann tatsächlich fahren... die sind dann aber deutlich in der minderheit. bei gruppengrößen von 10 leuten würde ich behaupten, sind's vielleicht drei... insofern weiss ich, wie die sprüche hier einzuschätzen sind... das ein oder andere bild vom dampfsti erfordert auf alle fälle schon einmal die entsprechenden nerven und sieht auf alle fälle anspruchsvoll aus...


----------



## pedalonator (1. September 2017)

immer wieder schön diese - Standaufnahmen -
auf dem letzten Bild legt sich der zweite Kamerad gerade gemütlich  in Geäst , herrlich


----------



## bikebecker (1. September 2017)

Hallo
Ob S0 oder S7 bitte einfach schöne Bilder zeigen gerne auch mit einer groben Ortsangabe, Danke. (wir sind zur Zeit mit den Halbfetten unterwegs und kann hier leider nichts beitragen)
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## sigma7 (1. September 2017)

Wir haben unsere Tour (S0-) an der Piazza Walther in Bozen beendet.







Die Wahl des Parkplatzes führte zu einer ungeplanten Bergwertung; 220 Höhenmeter auf 5.2 Kilometer. Junior ist den größten Teil selbst gefahren, wollte nicht geschoben werden...


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> s4:



Lehre: bei S4 vergeht den Leuten das Lachen noch nicht vollends 

Oder vielleicht ist der @Dampfsti der, der immer lacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. September 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 639505
> Anhang anzeigen 639507


Der Rainer ist aber auch ein Pechvogel, beim Ausladen ist Ihm der Truck auf den linken Fuß geknallt. Er musste noch schnell vor der Auffahrt gegipst werden


----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. September 2017)

Hoch über Limone....


----------



## Woppes (2. September 2017)

Bilder von verschiedenen Touren in den letzten Tagen


----------



## Woppes (2. September 2017)

...und noch ein paar


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Rainer ist aber auch ein Pechvogel, beim Ausladen ist Ihm der Truck auf den linken Fuß geknallt. Er musste noch schnell vor der Auffahrt gegipst werden



Mensch Rainer 

Warum bist Du nur nicht beim Fatboy geblieben 

Gute Besserung und Euch allen trotzdem noch viel Spaß


----------



## sigma7 (2. September 2017)

Feierabend auf der Tibethütte am Stilfser Joch


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mensch Rainer
> 
> Warum bist Du nur nicht beim Fatboy geblieben
> 
> Gute Besserung und Euch allen trotzdem noch viel Spaß


 Nicht mal auf 2700m kann man in Ruhe seine Notdurft verrichten 


 
Der Gipsschuh wurde von der Müller Drogerie gesponsert


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Nicht mal auf 2700m kann man in Ruhe seine Notdurft verrichten
> Anhang anzeigen 639714
> Der Gipsschuh wurde von der Müller Drogerie gesponsert



Verrückte Gesellschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. September 2017)

Um die Zeit war da oben auch schon mit dem Motorrad. Wäre dieses Jahr wohl nix


----------



## kpsch (2. September 2017)

Bilder vom Alpencross letzte Woche


----------



## cherokee190 (3. September 2017)

Bewährte Runde, aber erstmalig mit dem Commander auf 26" Laufrädern. Start 07:00 nach kurzem Frühstück in Richtung Hütter Wohld ...



 
vorbei an den alten Klosterteichen ...



 
zum Hochmoor ...


----------



## Udu (3. September 2017)

Hab nach 4-wöchiger Fatbikeabstinenz und Plusbikefremdgehens mal wieder das Fatty benutzt.
......Scheeee wars
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2017)

Heute gab's ein bisschen Wintersport. Kristallhütte/Zillertal.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. September 2017)

Hier ist es zum Glück noch grün!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (3. September 2017)

Der Schnee auf euren Bildern ansich stört mich jetzt nicht so, eher das damit verbundene kalt


----------



## Eddy2012 (3. September 2017)

Hallo,

heute sind wir Teile des "Mühlhäuser Landgraben" gefahren. Insgesamt rund 40km Singletrail mit 1 Million Wurzeln. Für die knappe Hälfte hat es gereicht, dann gings noch ca. 30km auf Radwegen und sehr schönen Trails um Mühlhausen zurück. Fast 700 hm sind auch zusammengekommen. Leider gibt es nur ein paar Handyfotos:















Herkuleskeule am Wegesrand!





Mammutbäume in Thüringen, gepflanzt 1884!















Geile Tour!!!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. September 2017)

Kurz vor der S7 Abfahrt


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. September 2017)

Ahh jetzt versteh ich den Sinn von den Plastiksackerln.. 
Das ist zum sliden gedacht wie bei so einem Skibob.. 

Echt cool das Foto, auch wenn ich noch nicht unbedingt Schnee brauchen würd.. 

lg
Kurt


----------



## Fatster (4. September 2017)

Schnee am 2. September ist doch OBERGEIL!   Also ich möchte nichts, aber auch gar nichts missen von diesem Wochenende. Weder den Asphaltscheißendreck noch den Schnee. Schon gar nicht den fünfstündigen Zwangsstopp auf der Franzenshöhe wegen Streckensperrung bis es um 15.30 Uhr endlich erlaubt war, ganz nach oben zu fahren. Die Übernachtung und die Küche auf der Tibethütte erst recht nicht und wenn man mir den gestrigen Sonntag nehmen würde, dann ...  
Schnee auf dem Gipfel, Sonne auf dem tiefergelegenen S7 Stilfser Almen Trail  und alle sind heile wieder Zuhause angekommen ... was will man mehr?

Und jetzt mal ne erste wilde Bildersammlung meinerseits ... die Jungs werden sicher noch das Ein oder Andere dazu schreiben und auch "zeigen":

6.00 Uhr:  Ballast loswerden ehe es richtig los geht



7.00 Uhr  Zu Gast bei Freunden ... und man beachte die neuen "Kehren-Tafeln", die in jeder dritten oder vierten Kurve aus (de?)motivatorischen Gründen NEU angebracht wurden


 Auch das schlimmste Wetter kann einen @Fatbikebiker nicht aufhalten ... auffi muasa, aufi! 



Die @Fibbs79 sowieso immer gut druff ... 



TRUCKER-Pause 



Making of ..... 



Franzenshütte von 9.15 Uhr - 15.30 Uhr ... wir drin, die draußen! 



... geht gleich weiter ...  ... also vermutlich


----------



## Fatster (4. September 2017)

Blick zurück ...  ... wieso kommt da keiner mehr? Wissen die mehr als wir? 



Sch***egal ...  ...









Alles hat irgendwann ein Ende 



Aaalter ... wie bescheuert kann man(n) sein  ... wer auf dem Bild noch einen anderen Biker findet, der darf ihn behalten 

 Hurra, wir leben noch 


 Cima coppi



Der nächste Morgen: Ohne Worte ...


 Über Nacht hat's uuuunwesentlich geschneit 


 Also dann mal schnell runter in die TRUCKER-Garage


 breathtaking 



.... und jetzt erst mal: MAHLZEIT!!   @Fibbs79 , übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. September 2017)

Hier auch noch paar Schneebilder, bevor es wieder zurück in den Sommer geht


 

 

 


Er liebt ihn


----------



## Messerharry (4. September 2017)

gabs dort Trails runter, oder den gleichen Asphaltscheißendreck wieder zurück???


----------



## Fatster (4. September 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> gabs dort Trails runter, oder den gleichen Asphaltscheißendreck wieder zurück???



Wart's doch ab!   Wenn Mario seine Bilder postet, dann wirst Du so vor dem PC sitzen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. September 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wart's doch ab!   Wenn Mario seine Bilder postet, dann wirst Du so vor dem PC sitzen:



Ich muss erst noch ne Runde biken, hab ja schließlich Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (4. September 2017)




----------



## digi-foto.at (4. September 2017)

Ihr seits der Hammer!!


----------



## Fatster (4. September 2017)

Bild 1 auf der offiziellen Stelvio-Seite:


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. September 2017)

Super-Mario gib uns meeehhhrrr Bilder!!!! 

War das ein Event?
Den Pass hochfahren wollte ich auch schon immer mal, mit dem Fatbike wäre ich aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen?!


----------



## Fatster (4. September 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Super-Mario gib uns meeehhhrrr Bilder!!!!
> 
> War das ein Event?
> Den Pass hochfahren wollte ich auch schon immer mal, mit dem Fatbike wäre ich aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen?!



Ja, der offizielle Stelvio-Radtag. Immer entweder am letzten August- oder ersten September-Wochenende.

Der Stelvio ist mit dem Fatbike auch nicht höher als mit dem Rennrad ... dafür hat man mit dem Fatbike länger was davon!


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. September 2017)

ich bin Rennrad Allergiker!

Danke für den Tipp, muß ich mir mal merken


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. September 2017)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom megasuperlativen Wochenende:

Es wurde geboten ....

... Asphaltscheissendreck:


 

Schnee:


 

.... Trails:


 

.... keineschiebebilder:


 

... Kuhaufdemtrail:


 

... Fatsterontrail:


 

.... Zuschauer:


 

.... Pornorama


 

weiter geht es ...... demnächst in diesem Theater ......


----------



## Peng999 (4. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hier auch noch paar Schneebilder, bevor es wieder zurück in den Sommer geht
> Anhang anzeigen 640273 Anhang anzeigen 640274 Anhang anzeigen 640275 Anhang anzeigen 640276
> Er liebt ihn
> Anhang anzeigen 640277 Anhang anzeigen 640278



Meine Helden. 
In tiefster Demut Gruß aus dem Elass....ohne bike son dreck.


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. September 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Meine Helden.
> In tiefster Demut Gruß aus dem Elass....ohne bike son dreck.


Sei dabei, nagscht Joar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (4. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sei dabei, nagscht Joar!



Da sag Isch nisch nein.


----------



## mikeonbike (4. September 2017)

Nanü? Warum wird da geschoben


----------



## Fatster (4. September 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Nanü? Warum wird da geschoben



Vielleicht weil's *sacksteil *war?


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. September 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Nanü? Warum wird da geschoben



Na weil wir *KÖNNEN *


----------



## sigma7 (4. September 2017)

Frühstück bei diesem Blick. Unbezahlbar!


----------



## Fatster (4. September 2017)

Die fatastischen Vier



Wie schrob hier neulich jemand: Die Steilheit kommt nicht so gut rüber ...  ...



... hier auch nicht, aber die Kette war "links"!



... mit fast letzter Kraft ein Lächeln rausgepresst 



... das "Manna" vor Augen gibt er nochmal Alles! 



Nach einer gefühlt unendlich langen NichtschiebeBilderZeit gab's am Scheitel für jeden ein eigenes Bänkle ... war auch bitter nötig, denn die Schieberei war anstrengender als der Stelvio tags zuvor 



... aber das war's wert! Pornorama wie man's schöner und kitschiger nicht malen könnte  




P.S.:
@Fibbs79 Trailkuh weiter oben war übrigens ziemlich unentspannt und auf Krawall gebürstet.
Des @Fatbikebiker s Versuche, sie zu vertreiben, waren jedenfalls - sagen wir mal - "teilerfolgreich" 

P.P.S.:
Aber Mario, das Murmeltier ist der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. September 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> P.S.:
> @Fibbs79 Trailkuh weiter oben war übrigens ziemlich unentspannt und auf Krawall gebürstet.
> Des @Fatbikebiker s Versuche, sie zu vertreiben, waren jedenfalls - sagen wir mal - "teilerfolgreich"


Na wenigstens warst Du sehr erfolgreich 
Beide fest im Würgegriff


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Na wenigstens warst Du sehr erfolgreich
> Beide fest im Würgegriff
> Anhang anzeigen 640491




Hat der Rainer etwa den Wuffi Platt gefahren


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. September 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hat der Rainer etwa den Wuffi Platt gefahren


Bluto hatte Hunger


----------



## Fatster (4. September 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hat der Rainer etwa den Wuffi Platt gefahren



Gefressen! Ich hab den einen gefressen!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. September 2017)

Nach ewiger Verzögerung komme ich endlich mal dazu, die verbleibenden Bilder aus Colorado aufzubereiten, hatte einfach den Sommer über zu wenig Zeit und Muße... Aber jetzt... Der zweite Teil von Fruita, Colorado. Wie sich manche erinnern werden, hatte die lokale Bikeszene im oberen Bereich ja eine Art Achterbahn-Landschaft angelegt (siehe #9281), sehr flowig und rasant. Im unteren Bereich hingegen war das Gelände technisch und sehr felsig, aber nicht minder spannend.

Weil es tagsüber sehr heiss war, schälten wir uns quasi mitten in der Nacht aus den Matratzen und nahmen nur mal schnell einen Cappucchino im netten lokalen Coffeeshop zu uns, dann ging es gleich Richtung Colorado River zu den - nomen es omen - "Kokopelli Trails"... Und da kam es gleich dicke:

Der Horsethief Drop-In wartete mit einigen netten S2 Passagen auf:


 

 

 

 

 

 

Im weiteren Verlauf wurde es etwas flowiger, aber stets im Wechsel von glatten Abschnitten und kleinen technischen Herausforderungen:


 

Die Trails waren auch hier von Bikern für Biker gebaut, aber es wirkte nicht so steril wie manche künstlich angelegte Trasse in den Alpen, sodass man den Eindruck hatte, dass diese Trails immer schon da gewesen wären. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Am Ende gab es noch einen giftigen Anstieg, der allerdings (mal wieder) mit einem grandiosen Panorama belohnt wurde.


 

 

Der anschließende Downhill war nicht nur teilweise steil und technisch, sondern forderte uns mit immer neuen Engstellen und Gegenanstiegen, sodass wir am Ende froh waren, wieder beim Auto einzurollen - erschöpft aber glücklich. In der Zwischenzeit hatte Brets Frau Lisa schon ganz alleine den sperrigen Campervan abgebaut und kam uns schon auf halbem Wege mit dem Pickup-Gespann entgegen. Gemeinsam ging die Reise wieder in Richtung Manitou Springs, wo weitere Abenteuer auf uns warteten.


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. September 2017)

Hammer Fotos


----------



## Fatster (5. September 2017)

Affengeil!


----------



## Wendo (5. September 2017)

Richtig starke Bilder auf der Seite! Schön ist auch der Kontrast zwischen Schnee und Wüste


----------



## svennox (5. September 2017)

..super schöne Bilder ................ 
nur die Schneefotos lassen mich schon wieder "frosteln" wenn ich daran denke das der Winter bald kommt


----------



## wj500 (5. September 2017)

mit dem Fatbike nicht unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (5. September 2017)

Ojeh ....
bin ja auch schon lang nicht mehr mit dem Fatty unterwegs gewesen .. aber eingewachsen ist meins doch noch nicht ..

cu
Kurt


----------



## dukestah (5. September 2017)

meins sieht auch bald so aus, hab gerade alles zerlegt


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. September 2017)

Wieder daheim im pfälzischen Wald (Neustadter Gegend):

Weinbiet Aussichtsturm:


 


 

Kaloriendefizit ausgleichen:


 

es wird Herbst:


 

Fatbike-Traum-Revier:


 

Pause:


 



https://www.relive.cc/view/1169353664


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. September 2017)

Achtung Bilderflut ...

Zwei BLAUE:




Fatster in seinem Element:




Chris ich hab dich doch erwischt 




Stilfser-Almen-Trail:




hatten wir ja schon:




Fibbs mal wieder zu langsam (bin ja auch kein Läufer) 




Wet but not dirty:




Stilfser Alm:




Chris:




Von @sigma7 hab ich irgendwie keine Bilder. Er war immer so schnell unterwegs


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. September 2017)

Vor 2 Wochen einen Felsen gesichtet der mir noch niemals nicht aufgefallen war. 
Also heute mal auf den Weg dorthin gemacht:

Zuerst die Ruine Neuscharfeneck gestreift, Bikes müssen nämlich draußen bleiben 


 

Nochmal schnell ins Tal auf feinstem Trail runtergerollt  bevor der Drecksantieg  zum Felsen? losging ...
Oben angekommen entpuppte sich der Felsen als eine alte Ruine https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankenburg_(Pfalz). 
Naja mehr als ein netter Felsen ist es gar nicht mehr. Bissel hochgeklettert findet man allerdings einen wunderschönen Overnighter-Platz:



 

Dann kann ich hier auch gleich mal ne Mahlzeit zu mir nehmen 


 

Zurück noch schnell an der geschlossenen  Nellohütte vorbei:


 

Das nächste Mal mit Schlafsack und Isomatte


----------



## dukestah (8. September 2017)

coole Sache!


----------



## Wendo (8. September 2017)

Richtig schöne Bilder - warum bin ich Dubbel nur aus de Palz fortgezoche 

OT: Hattest du nicht ne Zeit lang auch die Maxxis drauf? Warum jetzt wieder zurück auf die Surly Brothers?


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. September 2017)

Wendo schrieb:


> Richtig schöne Bilder - warum bin ich Dubbel nur aus de Palz fortgezoche



DABBES 



Wendo schrieb:


> OT: Hattest du nicht ne Zeit lang auch die Maxxis drauf? Warum jetzt wieder zurück auf die Surly Brothers?



Die hab ich mir für den Asphaltscheißendreck gekauft. Kommen demnächst aber wieder runter. 
Brauch nur noch paar Sachen für den Umbau auf Tubeless ....


----------



## Wendo (8. September 2017)

Bei  der üblichen Hausrunde ist meiner allerbesten Begleitung von allen, ein bisher ungenutztes Wegelein aufgefallen, was sich als überraschend schön herausgestellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wendo (8. September 2017)

@Fibbs79 Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen - ich arbeite aber an meinem Comeback 

Danke für die Info mit den Reifen.


----------



## Peng999 (8. September 2017)

Gruß aus Saalbach


----------



## sigma7 (8. September 2017)

1. Night Ride mit Junior


----------



## mikeonbike (9. September 2017)

Also erst einmal - ich war's nicht... Und vor drei wochen war hier doch noch dichtester wald 






Herbst











Wer genau hinsieht, erkennt andechs...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. September 2017)

@mikeonbike wer oder was ist "andechs"?


----------



## Speedskater (9. September 2017)

Ich kenne Andechser nur aus Flaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (9. September 2017)

Bilder zu andechs


----------



## mikeonbike (9. September 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @mikeonbike wer oder was ist "andechs"?


 
antialkoholiker ? ein weltweit bekanntes kloster mit hervorragenden bier


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. September 2017)

Wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Peng999 (9. September 2017)

Noch ein Gruß


----------



## Starter77 (10. September 2017)

Der Herbst ist da

Über nen Pilz gestolpert



 
Regen Regen und nochmals Regen










 


 


 

Spuren seltener Tiere entdeckt



 
Und nochmals über ein Pils gestolpert


----------



## RoDeBo (10. September 2017)

...über zweiteres Pils sollte man vielleicht auch besser nur stolpern...


----------



## Starter77 (10. September 2017)




----------



## Speedskater (10. September 2017)

AX 2017 mit Moppel.
Irgendwo zwischen Tegernsee und Mayrhofen in the middle of f..king nowhere




Weiter zum Pfitscherjoch




Pause an der Weitenbergalm




Mit Moppel auf dem Kronplatz




Abfahrt vom Kreuzjoch




Am  Misurina See




Forcella Ambrizzola




Monte Fertazza




Passo Cereda




Passo Finestra




Monte Grappa




Auffahrt zum Monte Corno




Pasubio




Weizenbier trinken bei Mecki's




Hier geht es zum Bericht


----------



## Speedskater (10. September 2017)

.


----------



## yo_eddy (10. September 2017)

Moin,

wer hat mich denn heute auf dem Sandplacken so nett gegrüßt (ausgestreckter Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger in V-Form erst auf seine Augen zeigt und dann auf meine)?

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravelander (10. September 2017)

Heute nun das erste Mal das Rad meiner Frau ausgefahren.
Zuhause wurde es noch von den Katern begutachtet - so schön neu wird es nie wieder aussehen ;-)





Die ersten Pedale mussten wir zurücksenden. Das neue Dude ist wirklich sehr viel orangiger als erwartet. Nun haben wir die Pedale in Warnwesten-Orange, die wirklich sehr passend sind.




Die ersten Schranken werden umfahren, um über einen größeren gewollten Umweg von Nürnberg Südstadt durchs Hafenviertel in Richtung Oberasbach, Zirndorf und schließlich in den Fürther Stadtwald zu gelangen.




Nun auch mal richtig Luft abgelassen. Es scheint, als ob Canyon ein Rennrad aus dem Dude machen wollte. Self-Steering zeigte der Jumbo Jim in 4.0" allerdings nie, ob mit viel oder wenig Luft.




Erste Pause nach zwei, drei Stunden Fahrt. Die ersten Trails, die für meine Frau bisher gefahren wurden. Recht interessante Verhältnisse, nachdem es länger geregnet hatte und der Waldboden nicht schlammig, aber noch sehr feucht war.




Zum Abschluss noch bei den Wildschweinen vorbei...




...und zur Belohnung zum Vegöner.




Sehr angenehmes Septemberwetter zum Radeln. Alles in allem um die 45 km. Für die erste Ausfahrt und die teils anspruchsvolleren Streckenteile war ich positiv überrascht


----------



## dukestah (11. September 2017)

coole Bikes und dann noch Vegöner, Hammer, sowas fehlt in meinem Kaff...


----------



## barbarissima (11. September 2017)

Nach längerer Abstinenz gibt es auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir, genauer gesagt von meinem Trip in die Schweiz 

Zunächst mal ging es in den Schweizer Jura: Superschön und super Trails und es ist ein bisschen wie auf der Schwäbischen Alb, nur ohne 2-Meter-Regel  
Und wie so oft wurde der Dicke auch hier wieder bestaunt und beschnuppert 
















Mit den Gasthöfen war es etwas schwierig. Mal waren sie geschlossen...




...und mal am Tag vorher abgebrannt 




Nächster Stop Vierwaldstädter See


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2017)

Nach den letzten Bildern aus Fruita möchte ich Euch nicht wieder so lange warten lassen. Es geht weiter...

Nachdem wir auf der Rückfahrt wieder das großartige Panorama der Rocky Mountains genießen durften, rollten wir entspannt in Manitou Springs ein. Doch dort hielten wir uns nicht allzu lange auf... Im nahe gelegenen Colorado Springs befand sich das nächste Objekt unseres Interesses, ein unscheinbares Gebäude direkt an der Bahnlinie:



 

Und was hat das mit Fatbikes zu tun? Wir wagen einen Blick durch´s Fenster...


----------



## Fatster (11. September 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Nach den letzten Bildern aus Fruita möchte ich Euch nicht wieder so lange warten lassen. Es geht weiter...
> 
> Nachdem wir auf der Rückfahrt wieder das großartige Panorama der Rocky Mountains genießen durften, rollten wir entspannt in Manitou Springs ein. Doch dort hielten wir uns nicht allzu lange auf... Im nahe gelegenen Colorado Springs befand sich das nächste Objekt unseres Interesses, ein unscheinbares Gebäude direkt an der Bahnlinie:
> 
> ...



Aber was an ner Kartonagen-Fabrik jetzt interessant sein soll, das erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2017)

F150 und Parkschild schreien es heraus: Wir sind bei Borealis Fat Bikes in Colorado Springs!







 

Ich hatte vorher schon mal mit Steve, dem Gründer telefoniert. Als er hörte, dass wir kommen wollten, sagte er gleich "Sehr cool, dass ihr kommt, ich hab leider keine Zeit mit Euch ne Runde zu fahren, aber wir können Euch gerne irgendwo hoch shutteln und Euch ein paar coole Trails zeigen...". Gute Einstellung, aber local guide und Shuttle hatten wir ja schon... Steve war aber very happy, uns den Laden zu zeigen, und er nahm sich dafür eine Menge Zeit...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2017)

Das Gebäude war geräumig, aber nicht übermäßig groß, oben waren einige Büros und das Erdgeschoss teilte sich in Lager, Werkstatt und Eingangsbereich auf.

Für das Wohl der Mitarbeiter gab es einen Kühlschrank, mit Borealis-Nabe als Zapfhahn:




Besprechungen finden stilecht am großen urigen Borealis-Tisch statt, der mal als Tauschgeschäft seinen Weg in diese Räume gefunden hat:




Im Büro hing ein Fatbike-Kunstwerk...




...und in der Ecke lag ein altes Nummernschild (ein kleines bisschen cooler als unsere deutschen Nummernschilder):




Im Nachbarraum hing dann etwas ganz besonderes an der Wand, das erste Borealis überhaupt, ein Yampa:




Die Reifen etwas platt, aber sonst in einem sehr ansehnlichen Zustand...

Die Firma wurde 2013 von Steve Kaczmarek und Adam Miller gegründet. Adam kam aus Alaska (von 9:zero:7) und mit dieser Inspiration konstruierten die beiden ein High Performance Fatbike, das sehr sportlich fahren und aus Carbon sein sollte. Steve war der etablierte Businessman und Adam der Junior-Partner mit Fatbike-Background. Die fließenden Linien des Echo haben ihre Wurzeln u.a daher, dass Steve früher in der Boots-Industrie zuhause war. Dem Look des Bikes hat das ganz sicher nicht geschadet.
Mit dem Fatbike-Boom wuchs Borealis immer mehr, und um mithalten zu können, wurden weitere Investitionen notwendig. Wahrscheinlich zu viel für Adam, er verließ Borealis, beendete seine Ausbildung und arbeitet seitdem in anderen Bereichen der Bike Industrie... Seitdem steht auf der Kettenstrebe der Bikes nicht mehr "Design Inspiration from AK and CO", sondern nur noch "Colorado Inspired".


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2017)

Im unteren Bereich des Gebäudes hingen jede Menge Rahmen, Yampas, Echos, die neuen Crestone Carbon Rahmen, sowie auch Alu-Rahmen vom Typ Flume, die Borealis seit einer Weile für den Einstiegsbereich ebenfalls im Programm hat.





Laufräder in Hülle und Fülle:




Für die Brot-und Butter-Laufräder gab es einen Roboter:




Die feineren Teile...




... wurden von Hand eingespeicht:




In der Werkstatt herrschen indes klare Regeln:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2017)

Und hier wurden schon eine Menge Räder für den Versand vorbereitet:


 

und an Gabeln besteht ebenfalls kein Mangel:


 

Neben diversen Starrgabeln hatte auch schon eine Mastodon ihren Weg ins Regal gefunden...

Da kann man ja fast gierig werden, aber...


 
aufgrund eindeutiger Warnhinweise beließen wir es beim gucken 

Obwohl, nicht ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2017)

Beim Anblick der schönen HED-Laufräder fragte ich Steve halb im Spaß, ob er nicht einen guten Preis dafür machen könne - doch er reagierte nicht wirklich darauf  Später dann - als wir schon fast gehen wollten - fragte er mich, ob ich ernsthaft Interesse an den HED hätt´, und ich so "klar, aber natürlich abhängig vom aufgerufenen Dollarbetrag...". Mit einem "just a moment, I will check" verschwand er nach oben und kam dann wenig später zurück. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht, ich meine ich wollte schon, aber nicht so richtig, aber es war ein Angebot, das man nicht ablehnen konnte, garniert mit den Worten "it´s not gonna get better than this". Und so kam es, dass sich bald ein paar Laufräder mehr in meinem Reisegepäck befanden 

Hier im Bild ein Satz mit Borealis-Naben, meiner rollte auf DT...




Für Bret, unseren bislang fatbike-losen Kumpel aus Colorado, lohnte sich die Anreise ebenfalls. Es gab zwar kein Schnäppchen in seiner Größe, aber einen reich gefüllten Demo-Bike-Raum:








Er zog sich ein schönes Crestone in Colorado Edition (blau-weiß-rot mit etwas gelb) aus dem Ständer und Steve sagte nur "bring´s mir einfach am Montag zurück und hab ein schönes Wochenende damit". Erst wollte er noch einen Ausweis von Bret, aber als der keinen dabei hatte, war das auch kein Problem... Fröhlich zogen wir los und bald sah unser Kofferraum so aus:


----------



## RoDeBo (11. September 2017)

Heute zum Einbremsen endlich nochmal das Fatte bewegt...





...und endlich gibt es bei uns auch Fatbike-Fahrradständer mit Aussicht!









...danach noch ein bisschen Trail-Gedöns, von dem ich - mal wieder - keine Fotos gemacht habe...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. September 2017)

@Der Kokopelli nicht,daß ich dir die HED's nicht gönne Harald,aber das Geld hätte ich mir gespart!


----------



## gruenspecht (11. September 2017)

Am Wochenende auf dem Rennsteig ...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli nicht,daß ich dir die HED's nicht gönne Harald,aber das Geld hätte ich mir gespart!


Ich fahre die Dinger ja jetzt schon eine Weile, in der Schweiz, in der Pfalz, hier bei mir vor der Haustür... und ich bin super happy bisher. Ich denke man darf sie bei meiner Fahrweise nicht mit einem Leichtbaureifen kombinieren. Ich hab die fetten Maxxis drauf, damit halten sie auch was aus. Vielleicht waren Deine nicht optimal eingespeicht?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. September 2017)

Und wie hälst du es mit dem Reifendruck?
Nicht unter 0,55bar bei 4.8"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2017)

Wenn´s sehr felsig ist, dann tatsächlich um die 0,55 sonst 0,5 Bar. So wie es HED empfiehlt. Die Minions haben eine recht steife Seitenwand im Vergleich zu anderen Fatbikereifen, da bleibt im Normalfall genug Gummi zwischen Boden und Felge. Mir ist aber schon klar, dass die Dinger Leichtbau sind und nicht unzerstörbar. Ich lass halt die ganz dicken Sprünge aus und mach diese dann lieber mit dem Enduro. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich begeistert von der Leichtfüßigkeit, ohne das man gleich um jeden Stein einen Bogen fahren muss. Ich lasse im Großen und Ganzen bei Downhills genauso krachen wie vorher.

Und weil "Unterwegs... Galerie" und weil´s gerade passt, hier ein paar Bilder von gestern rund um Bad Dürkheim, mit noch einem anderen HED Fahrer, der dem einen oder anderen vielleicht bekannt vor kommen dürfte:



 


 

35 Kilometer und 1100 Höhenmeter feinste Pfälzerwald Trails. Insgesamt waren wir zu viert, es waren noch zwei schmale Mitstreiter dabei, die durften aber nicht aufs Bild ;-)


----------



## -zor- (12. September 2017)

mensch @Bumble_2Punkt0 da ist ja immer noch original Lack am Rahmen


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. September 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> mensch @Bumble_2Punkt0 da ist ja immer noch original Lack am Rahmen


Hab keine Zeit zum schmirgeln, muss ständig Felgen wechseln weil die HED nix taugt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. September 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Hab keine Zeit zum schmirgeln, muss ständig Felgen wechseln weil die HED nix taugt


----------



## skaster (12. September 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den used-look gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## klausklein (12. September 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Hab keine Zeit zum schmirgeln, muss ständig Felgen wechseln weil die HED nix taugt


Dann gibt das Vorderrad doch bitte mir das passt auch viel besser zu meinem Tune HED Hinterrad kannst auch gerne mein Kuroshiro Vorderrad haben.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. September 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den used-look gar nicht mal so schlecht.


Das Bumble Bike sieht echt scharf aus, genau so, wie´s ist. Ganz raw würde den Look wieder verwässern denke ich.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. September 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Dann gibt das Vorderrad doch bitte mir das passt auch viel besser zu meinem Tune HED Hinterrad kannst auch gerne mein Kuroshiro Vorderrad haben.
> Gruß Rolf


Könnte man am Gardasee durchführen das Tauschgeschäft


----------



## klausklein (12. September 2017)

Oh toll da bin ich von 29.09 bis 03.10.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. September 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Oh toll da bin ich von 29.09 bis 03.10.


Hab erst ne Woche später Urlaub..... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (12. September 2017)

Allabendliche fette Runde: Volkspark Rehberge und Tegeler See


----------



## fatbikepeg (14. September 2017)

Eislastertour - zunächst mit der S-Bahn nach Berlin-Heiligensee, von dort weiter nach Hennigsdorf, entlang des Westufers des Nieder-Neundorfer Sees...

Mauermahnmal "Von Ufer zu Ufer"




Dann entlang des Havel Sees und der Havel..




Eislaster fährt Fähre: Übersetzen vom Aalemannufer nach Tegelort...




In der Ferne ein malerischer Blick auf das Spandauer Kraftwerk:




Sandstrand am Tegeler See








Glückliches Getier im Tegeler Forst 












Nach etwas Trailsurfing im Tegeler Forst dann wieder weiter entlang des Seeufers...




Blick von der Sechserbrücke:




Eislaster an der Greenwich-Promenade: starker Wind zieht auf


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. September 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Eislaster fährt Fähre: Übersetzen vom Aalemannufer nach Tegelort...



Kostet so ein Eislaster auf der Fähre eigentlich mehr? Und muss man als Truckfahrer auch absteigen???


----------



## 29erBiker (15. September 2017)

Feierabendrunde an der thüringisch/bayerischen Grenze mit dem Traktor....


----------



## Eddy2012 (16. September 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


>



Hallo,

was hast Du denn da für ein Bike (das Linke)? Kannst Du vielleicht mal ein paar Daten und Bilder posten? Total geil...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. September 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Kostet so ein Eislaster auf der Fähre eigentlich mehr? Und muss man als Truckfahrer auch absteigen???


Die Überführung wird dort von einem privaten Anbieter durchgeführt - Erwachsener zahlt 1 EUR, Fahrräder kostenlos, auch der Truck kam kostenlos mit. Und da ich ein braves Mädchen bin, bin ich natürlich auch abgestiegen. 

-------------------

Heute gings 5:45 mit dem Eislaster aus dem Haus mit dem Ziel den Sonnenaufgang auf dem Teufelsberg/Grunewald (= Berlins zweithöchste Erhebung) zu sehen. Zunächst vom Wedding zum Hauptbahnhof geradelt und mit der S-Bahn bis Heerstraße gefahren. Von dort aus dann die Trails parallel zur Teufelsseechaussee genommen und den Teufelsberg hochgestrampelt bzw. die letzten Meter geschoben. Einige Fotos von 4 Aussichtsplattformen aus gemacht - mit der Zeit wurde es auch heller...

















Dann hieß es Lenker festhalten und wieder runter den Berg... schließlich angekommen am Teufelssee:





Uferbereich:




Ein eigener Strandabschnitt nur für die Enten 












Danach noch ein wenig die Trails im Grundwald gerockt und schließlich wieder mit der S-Bahn heimgefahren.


----------



## versteher (16. September 2017)

Tolle Fotos!


----------



## Gravelander (16. September 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hast Du denn da für ein Bike (das Linke)? Kannst Du vielleicht mal ein paar Daten und Bilder posten? Total geil...
> 
> ...


reicht dir das hier als Info?:
http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/stahlra...ppland-die-geschichte-des-fatbikes-jack-frost

Ich hab das Cargo-Fatbike nur eben mit leicht abgeändertem Rahmen, mehr gebogene Rohre, etwas andere Gepäckträger und eben dem Pinion-Getriebe.


----------



## RoDeBo (16. September 2017)

Habe heute auch mal wieder dem Big Ed etwas Freiheit gegönnt...

Erstmal tatsächlich - anders als prophezeit - noch recht schöner Sonnenschein, der sich dann aber - wie prophezeit - langsam in Regen wandelte...

Hier noch recht schön...











Da dann runter im noch trockenen...





...und als ich unten war, wurd´s dann auch nass...

Entsprechend zunächst auch nicht mehr viel Anspruch an die Wegequalität...und erstmal Straße genommen...dabei dann aber immerhin noch dieses Kleinod der Betonbaukunst gefunden und kurz drauf gab es auch immer wieder kleine Quervebindungen mit Grasnabe...





wenn auch nasser Grasnabe...








...aber dieses Blätterdach hat das Ärgste von mir abgehalten...





und am End gab´s sogar wieder freien Weitblick auf den Dom (sieht man hier leider nicht so wirklich...ist halt nur ein altes Handy...)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. September 2017)

Sonne über dem Trifels:


----------



## stuhli (16. September 2017)

Heute ein König


----------



## gruenspecht (16. September 2017)

Die Drei Gleichen


----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2017)

Nach 1.000 km mit dem Reiserad endlich wieder fat unterwegs:


----------



## jensp223 (16. September 2017)

Heute zurück gekommen aus unserem kurztrip in die Vogesen. Kollege mit seinem canyon spectral, ich hab mein Dickschiff mit gehabt[emoji16].
Was soll ich sagen genau die richtigen Trails für das dicke. Allerdings bergauf stellenweise schon mehrere 100m Tragepassage da es arg verbockt zuging.

Aber alles in allem echt klasse 3Tage.

















Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. September 2017)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Die Drei Gleichen


Da war ich heute (leider nur) zu Fuß und glaube, ich habe dich aus der Ferne bei Mühlberg gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (17. September 2017)

[QUOTE="Gravelander, post: 14786301, member: 328431"/QUOTE]

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Eddy2012 (17. September 2017)

Samstagnachmittagsfeierabendtour  -  sehr ergiebig bei Traumwetter auf schönen Wegen rund um Eisenach. Es kamen knapp 40 km mit über 600 hm zusammen, das Bucksaw hat sich hervorragend geschlagen!























Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## RoDeBo (17. September 2017)

@jensp223 : wo in den Vogesen war das?


----------



## franticz (17. September 2017)

Nicht so nass wie erwartet!


----------



## jensp223 (17. September 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> @jensp223 : wo in den Vogesen war das?


Beim Lac Blanc  Zeltplatz war in Orbey von dort sind wir bis nach la Bresse und wieder zurück. Am nächsten Tag sind wir von la Bresse aus losgefahren über den Lac Vert,Lac des Truites ou du Forlet und über die Trails und Wanderwege wieder zurück zu la Bresse. Die Wanderwege sind echt Spitze allerdings an manchen Stellen wirklich so verblockt das nur noch klettern hilft.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gruenspecht (17. September 2017)




----------



## hoodride (17. September 2017)

Ein traumhafter Tag heute.


----------



## cluso (17. September 2017)




----------



## fatbikepeg (18. September 2017)

Auch am Sonntag hat mich der Eislaster wieder früh aus den Federn gezerrt. 6:30 ging es los - auf nach Potsdam und Umgebung.

In der Früh: der Griebnitzsee dampft vor sich hin. Ein einsamer Ruderer tauchte aus der Nebelschwade hervor und zog in seinem gelben Kajak gemächliche Bahnen. Meine heftigen Flirtversuche am Ufer blieben leider unbeachtet. *pah* 





Umrundung des Griebnitzsees, einen Pfad entlang des Prinz-Friedrich-Leopold-Kanals genommen - meine Güte, was können Wildschweine nur für tiefe Löcher buddeln - mir knacken immer noch die Handgelenke. Weiter über die Stölpchenwegbrücke und der Nordseite des Griebnitzsees, über die Brücke der Lakestraße am Uferweg des Parkes Babelsberg entlang.





"Kleines Schloß" - Park Babelsberg:




Nettes Bauwerk. Würde die Hütte für 5000 EUR kaufen und sanieren. 




Danach gelangte ich über die Havelstraße zum Nuthe-Park. Dann hatte ich plötzlich keinen Bock mehr auf Potsdam. Potsdam und seine Umgebung wirft ständig mit Burgen/Schlössern, historischen Gutshöfen und Herrenhäusern sowie zauberhaften Wasserkulissen nach einem, so dass man im Grunde gezwungen ist, fast minütlich vom Rad zu steigen und ein Foto zu machen. Wenn man es nicht macht, bekommt man ein schlechtes Gewissen - zumindest ich.  Also ging es wieder zurück in bekanntere Gefilde: Seenlandschaft südwestl. Zehlendorf.

Umrundung des Schlachtensees:









Zu 11:00 Einkehr in die Fischerhütte am Schlachtensee. Mein knurrender Magen verlange nach a gscheide Brotzeit. Weißwurschtrülpsend ging es dann den Uferweg entlang der Krummen Lanke weiter. Man muss sich nur bemerkbar machen, dann machen auch die ganzen Jogger und Spaziergänger Platz.  Weitere Stationen waren der Riemeisterfenn, Langes Luch, Grunewaldsee und Hundekehlesee. Schließlich mit der S-Bahn wieder nach Hause.


----------



## -zor- (18. September 2017)

der Nebel fühs überm See ist genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (18. September 2017)

Herrlich , Trail bei Potsdam bei bestem Wetter )


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. September 2017)

Und hier der letzte Akt unseres Trips nach Colorado und Utah:

Auf unseren bisherigen Ausfahrten waren wir immer mit zwei Fatbikes unterwegs, Bret bis dato stets mit seinem Pivot 29er Hardtail... aber bei Borealis hatte er sich ja dieses feine Crestone Testbike mitgenommen:




Ganz starr, mit Carbondale Felgen und Maxxis Prototypen-Reifen, ein echtes Geschoss

Mit dem Pickup ging es wieder nach Colorado Springs, in Richtung "Captain Jack´s" Trail:



Mit drei fetten Bikes sieht das doch gleich viel vernünftiger aus 

und mit drei echten Fatbikern ebenfalls!




super Fototapete...




Los gings, wir hatten zwar das erste Stück mit dem Pickup zurückgelegt, aber bis zum Trailhead waren noch ein paar Höhenmeter zu bewältigen:







Das Gelände war unglaublich schön, so wie "Pfälzerwald on steroids", da war selbst das bergauf fahren ein reiner Genuss





Oben angekommen am Trailhead bot sich folgender Blick:







Als wir gerade losfahren wollten, kam von hinten ein schmalbereifter Biker an, es war ein Fully mit vielleicht 140mm Federweg. Er schaute uns an und meinte dann abfällig, ob wir ihn wohl vorbei lassen können. Nachdem wir wohl einigermaßen überrascht aus der Wäsche geschaut haben, meinte ich nur kurz "why?" und nach ein paar Sekunden Nachdenken "you think we´re slow???". Dann meinte er so "naja ihr habt ja keine Federung..."

René und ich ließen ihn ziehen, aber für Bret gab es kein Halten. Sein Ego war herausgefordert. Er jagte dem Fully-Fahrer mit seinem komplett ungefederten Borealis hinterher und - oh Wunder - hing ihm den gesamten Downhill über im Nacken. Mit einem Bike, dass er zuvor noch nie downhill bewegt hatte... Kleinlaut nuschelte der Fullyfahrer unten noch irgendetwas, aber das hat dann auch niemanden mehr so recht interessiert.

Der Captain Jack´s Trail war unglaublich, wie eine Bobbahn, gespickt mit Sprüngen und Kehren. Der lose Untergrund war gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es rollte hervorragend. Obwohl es nur bergab ging, war mein Puls die ganze Zeit ganz oben. Ich bin den Trail zuletzt vor 16 Jahren geritten, er hat nichts von seiner Faszination verloren! Anschließend shuttelten noch 2, 3 mal nach oben und wiederholten das Vergnügen, jeweils mit anderen Anschlusstrails, als letztes kam "the chutes" ein rasanter flow trail mit Hohlweg Charakter und wunderschönen Anliegerkurven. Ich kann es schlecht beschreiben, aber diese Anlieger fühlen sich irgendwie besser an als die üblichen Anlieger, die man von den hiesigen Flowtrails kennt.

Wie dem auch sei, am Ende hatten wir uns eine kleine Stärkung verdient...




Ein schöner Abschluss eines spektakulären Road Trips!

Und Bret? Wie hat ihm der Testride gefallen? Als überzeugter 29er Pilot hat es ungefähr 2 Wochen gedauert, bis er sich das hier geholt hat (in Colorado findet man so etwas sogar als Gebraucht-Bike):



Ich freue mich sehr für ihn und hoffe, dass ich bald mal wieder in den Genuss komme, mit ihm auf Tour zu gehen...


----------



## Fatster (19. September 2017)

Sehr geile Bilder und unbekannterweise Glückwünsche an Bret! 

Das Rad zu kaufen hätte ja alleine schon wegen den besten Reifen am Markt Sinn gemacht


----------



## BigJohn (19. September 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> und Maxxis Prototypen-Reifen, ein echtes Geschoss


Sieht aus wie ein abgespeckter Colossus. Wie breit waren die denn (zumindest nominell)?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. September 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein abgespeckter Colossus. Wie breit waren die denn (zumindest nominell)?


Das war ein 4.8er:


----------



## BigJohn (19. September 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das war ein 4.8er:
> Anhang anzeigen 645709


Sieht vielversprechend aus. Die Minions wären bei mir etwas viel des Guten


----------



## Speedskater (20. September 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Alpencross

Auffahrt zum Pfundererjoch




Abfahrt vom Kreuzjoch













Abfahrt von Forcella Ambrizzola


----------



## Fat-Tire-Biker (20. September 2017)

.


----------



## Chevy86 (21. September 2017)

Hallo, nach einem Urlaub im Zillertal (leider ohne eigenes Rad) melde ich mich auch mal wieder mit Bilder von der Hausrunde.
Wenn man den Hintergrund genau betrachtet, erkennt man die Alpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (21. September 2017)

Kurz bevor es bergab ging.
Leider waren Bluto und Reifen über der Belastungsgrenze, Reifen wird ja bald getauscht, bei der Bluto muss ich mich mal mit Tuning beschäftigen, so nervt sie.....


----------



## Evri (21. September 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Kurz bevor es bergab ging.
> Leider waren *Bluto* und Reifen über der Belastungsgrenze, Reifen wird ja bald getauscht, bei der *Bluto* muss ich mich mal mit Tuning beschäftigen, *so nervt sie.*....



Tuning bei der Bluto lohnt sich nicht, einfach ein bisschen mehr Geld investieren und zu der besten Fatbike Gabel greifen: https://www.manitoumtb.com/products/forks/mastodon/ gibt ja auch ein Thread hier im Forum: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-mastodon.847849/

Die besten Gabel auf dem Markt ist aktuell die Mastodon


----------



## versteher (21. September 2017)

Ein herrlicher Nachmittag in den Wäldern der Umgebung ...
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2198478



















Tabak-Dschungel ...



... mal was anderes als Mais ;-)


----------



## Fatster (22. September 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Tuning bei der Bluto lohnt sich nicht, einfach ein bisschen mehr Geld investieren und zu der besten Fatbike Gabel greifen: https://www.manitoumtb.com/products/forks/mastodon/ gibt ja auch ein Thread hier im Forum:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-mastodon.847849/
> 
> Die besten Gabel auf dem Markt ist aktuell die Mastodon



@BigJohn , jetzt bist Du aber mal dran


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. September 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> @BigJohn , jetzt bist Du aber mal dran


Aber wenns doch so ist 

Die beste Gabel, der beste Reifen, und überhaupt der beste Rahmen 
S7


----------



## Fatster (22. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Aber wenns doch so ist
> 
> Die beste Gabel, der beste Reifen, und überhaupt der beste Rahmen
> S7



Alles bestens!   S7 rules!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. September 2017)

Auf S7-Trails kann man die Mastodon wenigstens artgerecht bewegen. Artgerechte Fatbike-Haltung ist eh ein Thema, das in der deutschen Gesellschaft viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit erfährt.


----------



## Fatster (22. September 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auf S7-Trails kann man die Mastodon wenigstens artgerecht bewegen. Artgerechte Fatbike-Haltung ist eh ein Thema, dass in der deutschen Gesellschaft viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit erfährt.


----------



## bikebecker (22. September 2017)

Hallo
Auf dem Weg in den Taunus. 


Artgerecht kam später 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## murmel04 (22. September 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf dem Weg in den Taunus. Anhang anzeigen 646477
> Artgerecht kam später
> Gruß bikebecker



Wie  ganz Fat unterwegs


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2017)

Bei artgerechter Haltung von Fatbikes im Taunus kann ich auch mitspielen.


----------



## bikebecker (22. September 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Wie  ganz Fat unterwegs



Ja,es musst auch mal wieder raus, ich hoffe du meinst aber das Rad 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## BigJohn (22. September 2017)

Was artgerecht ist und was nicht, entscheidet immer noch der Evri!


----------



## murmel04 (22. September 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Ja,es musst auch mal wieder raus, ich hoffe du meinst aber das Rad
> Gruß bikebecker



Klar. Was sonst
Was nimmst du morgen mit?


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. September 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Tuning bei der Bluto lohnt sich nicht, einfach ein bisschen mehr Geld investieren und zu der besten Fatbike Gabel greifen: https://www.manitoumtb.com/products/forks/mastodon/ gibt ja auch ein Thread hier im Forum:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-mastodon.847849/
> 
> Die besten Gabel auf dem Markt ist aktuell die Mastodon



gibt 3 Sachen die gegen die Mastodon sprechen:
1. Optik (ich hatte schon mehrere Manitou Gabeln (z.B. die Sherman), konnte mich aber nie recht mit der Optik anfreunden)
2. Gewicht (gut die paar hundert Gramm fallen nicht ins "Gewicht")
3. Preis (700€ für die Gabel des 2. Rades sind mir zu viel!)

aber so wie es aussieht fahr ich einfach die technischen Trails wieder mit dem Enduro


----------



## Boribori (22. September 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> gibt 3 Sachen die gegen die Mastodon sprechen:
> 1. Optik (ich hatte schon mehrere Manitou Gabeln (z.B. die Sherman), konnte mich aber nie recht mit der Optik anfreunden)
> 2. Gewicht (gut die paar hundert Gramm fallen nicht ins "Gewicht")
> 3. Preis (700€ für die Gabel des 2. Rades sind mir zu viel!)
> ...



Optik != Funktion 
Die paar hundert Gramm merkt keiner der Fahrer.
Der Preis geht für die Gabel voll in Ordnung, was man dafür geboten bekommt, ist weit aus mehr Wert als die gerade einmal 700€ - wer eine Bluto kauft und diese noch tuned kommt fast auf das selbe raus und liegt von der Qualität dann aber immer noch Meilenweit von der Mastodon entfernt.

Fakt ist doch, dass die Gabel eher was für Trail Rider und abfahrtsorientierte Biker ist.
Wenn man nur auf Waldautobahnen wie ein Rentner unterwegs ist oder das Bike für die Gemütliche Bäcker Runde nutzt dann tuts auch die billige Bluto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (22. September 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Klar. Was sonst
> Was nimmst du morgen mit?


Na was wohl, wir sind hier bei den Fatbiker, da kann ich doch nicht Hollandrad schreiben, und du musst deine neue Schaltung vorführen 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## BigJohn (22. September 2017)

Woher kommen eigentlich immer diese ganzen Witzbolde?


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. September 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Woher kommen eigentlich immer diese ganzen Witzbolde?


Von der Wiesn


----------



## murmel04 (22. September 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Na was wohl, wir sind hier bei den Fatbiker, da kann ich doch nicht Hollandrad schreiben, und du musst deine neue Schaltung vorführen
> Gruß bikebecker



Ich dachte morgen ist nochmal Halbfett angesagt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. September 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> aber so wie es aussieht fahr ich einfach die technischen Trails wieder mit dem Enduro


Buuuuhhhh! Der René hat doch noch seine Zweit-Mastodon übrig, die gibt er Dir bestimmt günstig ab


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. September 2017)

Die wilden Elsen saufen schon wieder (WildSaufElsen)



 

 

 

 
https://www.relive.cc/view/1195829373


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. September 2017)

Boribori schrieb:


> Wenn man nur auf Waldautobahnen wie ein Rentner unterwegs ist oder das Bike für die Gemütliche Bäcker Runde nutzt dann tuts auch die billige Bluto.



da weiß aber einer Bescheid!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. September 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da weiß aber einer Bescheid!



.... kommt auf die Anzahl der Brötchen an die du mit der Bluto befördern musst


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. September 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... kommt auf die Anzahl der Brötchen an die du mit der Bluto befördern musst


naja, mit ner Starrgabel kannste dann ja gar keine Brötchen holen, die taugt ja nur für Asphaltscheissendreck.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (22. September 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> naja, mit ner Starrgabel kannste dann ja gar keine Brötchen holen, die taugt ja nur für Asphaltscheissendreck.....



Also da wo ich wohne *kann* man auf Asphalt zum Bäcker fahren 

..... muss man aber nicht


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. September 2017)

Boribori schrieb:


> Optik != Funktion
> Die paar hundert Gramm merkt keiner der Fahrer.
> Der Preis geht für die Gabel voll in Ordnung, was man dafür geboten bekommt, ist weit aus mehr Wert als die gerade einmal 700€ - wer eine Bluto kauft und diese noch tuned kommt fast auf das selbe raus und liegt von der Qualität dann aber immer noch Meilenweit von der Mastodon entfernt.
> 
> ...




entschuldige wenn ich die auf den Schlips getretten bin 

ich hab doch MEINE 3 Gründe "warum nicht!"  genahnt!

aber vielleicht verstehst du es so noch etwas besser:
ich habe 950€ für mein Bike mit Bluto gezahlt (ohne Bremsen) und dann soll ich nochmal 700€ für eine Gabel drauflegen wo ich doch ein Enduro im Stall habe und das Fatty nur als Spaßbike nutze?!

Thema zu ENDE!

___________________________________________________

@Der Kokopelli der René ist Schwabe, der hat auch nix zu verschenken 
@Fibbs79 schöne Bilder 

noch ein Bild von gestern...


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. September 2017)

Hauptsache Enduro


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. September 2017)

jeder wie er es mag 

da wäre ich mit dem Fatbike nie runter :


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. September 2017)

Warum nicht?


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2017)

Weil da eine Bluto dinne ist.

Ich fahre mit dem Fatbike Rampen runter die ich mit dem Enduro nicht fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (22. September 2017)

Rauf wär geil ... 

und weil "Unterwegs" Faden, gleich mal starr in den früh morgendlichen Herbstanfang ...



 

 

 

@FlowinFlo kommt's bestimmt bekannt vor  

PS: und ich schäme mich natürlich der nicht artgerechten Fatbikevortbewegung


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. September 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich habe 950€ für mein Bike mit Bluto gezahlt (ohne Bremsen) und dann soll ich nochmal 700€ für eine Gabel drauflegen wo ich doch ein Enduro im Stall habe und das Fatty nur als Spaßbike nutze?!


Da hilft nur eins: Fatbike zum Hauptbike erklären und nachinvestieren 

(ich finde natürlich auch, dass alles verhältnismäßig bleiben sollte / mit den richtigen Reifen, Gabel, Bremsen etc. geht aber auch beim Fatbike noch deutlich mehr als Du Dir aus heutiger Sicht vielleicht vorstellen kannst)

PS: Wenn Du die Bluto verkaufst, hast Du doch nur noch ca. 400 Aufpreis zur Mastodon und das im Vergleich zu 150 für´s Bluto Tuning. Dann ist das Bike mit 1350 immer noch ein Schnapper.


----------



## Marzi (22. September 2017)

Heute einen Eislasterbaum gefunden





Schnell die Dinger geschnappt und mal getestet


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. September 2017)

@DrachenDingsda Super "Hilfreich",René!
Er hat ja nicht mal geschrieben,wo der Baum steht,damit wir keins abbekommen!


----------



## DrachenDingsda (22. September 2017)

Die hingen einen Hügel vor dem Flowtrail.


----------



## Marzi (22. September 2017)

Nun stehen da unsere Treckingräder


----------



## versteher (23. September 2017)

Der Herbst ist bunt ...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. September 2017)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund


----------



## 29erBiker (23. September 2017)

Mit dem Traktor auf den Hometrails....


----------



## Woppes (23. September 2017)

Heute nochmal den schönen Tag genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. September 2017)




----------



## FR-Sniper (23. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Warum nicht?



weil die MaxxGrip Mischung schon ander Grenze war, fürs Fatbike gibts keine weichen Mischungen?!
prinziepiel wäre das auch Starr möglich!


----------



## 29erBiker (24. September 2017)

Klöße und Wildschweinbraten am Vormittag verdient....


----------



## Peng999 (24. September 2017)

Auf dem Weg zum Kirchberghäuschen bei Bensheim


----------



## Eddy2012 (25. September 2017)

Wochendkurztrip nach Tschechien  -  Nove Mesto pod Smrkem ist immer eine Reise wert! 





Fatbike-Wetter!!!












Mystische Stimmung im "Märchen"-Wald...












Es gab auch etwas für Pil(s)zliebhaber...








Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. September 2017)

Ich weiß , das ist der falsche Tread für mein Drittfattie , aber den Revierkampf der zwei Bullen bei meiner Heutigen Tour will ich Euch doch zeigen


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. September 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich weiß , das ist der falsche Tread für mein Drittfattie , aber den Revierkampf der zwei Bullen bei meiner Heutigen Tour will ich Euch doch zeigen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 647493



Ich hatte vor kurzem ne ähnliche Begegnung. Wer verloren hat???

Ergebnis:
*

 



 



 



 *

Die arme Sau


----------



## evolve56 (25. September 2017)

Einfach eine schöne Hausrunde.
Oberhalb vom Dobeltal nach einer kurzen knackigen Tour


----------



## testvehicle (26. September 2017)

So ,hier dann auch nochmal..... Kleine Übernachtungstour in der märkischen Schweiz. Ich mit Fatty und Anhänger , meine beiden Kumpels zu Fuss.

Dank Anhänger konnte ich ein bisschen mehr mitnehmen. Hier leider nicht zu sehen, das 6 Liter Bierfass. Konnte ich aber bequem mit in die Tasche packen.









Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, zwischen Tasche und Rad war genug Luft.






















Hier das besagte 6 Liter Fass.





















Nachts wurden wir auch durch diesen Besucher beklaut.





Deftiges Frühstück. Bohnen, Rührei, Würstchen und selbst gebackenes Brot.





Rücktour














Schöne Tour, auch wenn es ununterbrochen geregnet hat. Der Anhänger zieht sich gut hinterher, Bergauf merkt man aber dann doch das Mehrgewicht. (ca 30 kg inklusive 6 Liter Bierfass)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (27. September 2017)

Feierabendrunde mit vierbeiniger Begleitung. Der Dackel (und nicht nur der) hat richtig Spass dabei. Als kurz vor uns ein Rudel Hirsche abging, habe ich eine Beschleunigung erlebt, wie sie wahrscheinlich nur mit dem eBike möglich ist...









Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## jensp223 (27. September 2017)

Heute eine kleine Erkundungstour durch heimische Wälder gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. September 2017)

Wegen des unfahrbaren Jumbo Jims am Heck das Bike in den Wald getragen und zumindest ein Standbild gemacht:


----------



## Speedskater (27. September 2017)

Ich bin zwar kein Schwalbe Fan, aber so schlecht ist der Jumbo Jim nicht, der hat mich und Moppel ca. 580 km und 16000 hm über die Alpen gebracht.


 

Die Monte Zugna Trails hat er auch locker weggesteckt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. September 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus der Schweiz... Familien-Fatbike-Urlaub mit den Kindern in Davos 

Zu sehen ein Teil des Swiss Epic Trails vom Jakobshorn ins Sertigtal. Man vernichtet 1000 Höhenmeter auf feinsten Trails, die schon sehr technisch sind, aber gerade noch machbar für die Kids, dabei kaum Absturzgefahr. Ich muss sagen, dass die Kinderfatbikes sich hervorragend gemacht haben. Vielen der zahlreichen Endurofahrer auf dieser Strecke sind schier die Augen rausgefallen, als die beiden Buben auf ihren kleinen Dickschiffen da runter gedonnert sind...




Praktischerweise gibt es eine schöne Gondelbahn bis zum Gipfel...




Oben dann Fatbiketreffen, @rsu und seine Familie waren auch dabei.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Ein wunderbarer Ritt!


----------



## Wendo (28. September 2017)

@Speedskater Ich glaube das war ironisch gemeint, da der Reifen hier ja immer viel schlechter gemacht wird als er in wirklichkeit ist 

Insgesamt wieder super Bilder auf der Seite - meine Feierabendrunde musste ich mit dem Licht vom Handy zuende fahren da mich die Dunkelheit überrascht hat....es ist wieder Lampenzeit...der Winter naht 

@Der Kokopelli Sind die Bilder schon älter? Ich hätte gedacht das schon mehr Schnee in Davos liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. September 2017)

Wendo schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli Sind die Bilder schon älter? Ich hätte gedacht das schon mehr Schnee in Davos liegt.


Ja die Bilder sind vom Juli, bin ein bisschen hinterher bei der Bilder-Verwertung


----------



## Deepmudder (28. September 2017)

...immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung gegen das "Abstreifen von Dreck vom Reifen auf die Kette".
*Bilder sind von vorgestern und nach bereits 2h Tour mit ca. 20 Schlamm- und Matschdurchfahrten entstanden.*
Die Kette ist nur leicht "bewässert" und läuft noch ruhig und sauber. 
Bisher war die Kette zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon eine braune schlammverklebtes Band welches sich beim Treten nach multiplem Lagerschaden im Tretlager oder sonstwo angefühlt hat.


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 

*Vorteile:*

Kette bleibt sehr sauber im Vergleich zu ohne Schutz.
Einfach und billig zu bauen
fällt optisch kaum auf
*Nachteile:*

Es können sich Steine, Zapfen und Äste im Spalt fangen und am Reifen schleifen.
Der Nitrilgummi ist nicht sehr reißresistent, sollte vielleicht auf LKW-Plane umschwenken.
Mal schauen, im Kopf habe ich einen ganz anderen Lösungsansatz, den ich aber erst ausprobieren will.
(wenn ich Lust und Laune zum bauen hab)


----------



## Deepmudder (28. September 2017)

...gibt´s hier eigentlich so´n Do-it-yourself-Topic ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. September 2017)

Mit Klettband fänd ich's eleganter!


----------



## BigJohn (28. September 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wegen des unfahrbaren Jumbo Jims am Heck das Bike in den Wald getragen und zumindest ein Standbild gemacht:


Ich glaub so langsam wirds mal wieder Zeit für frischen Lack 
Ist das unfahrbare Teil der 4.4er?


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. September 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaub so langsam wirds mal wieder Zeit für frischen Lack
> Ist das unfahrbare Teil der 4.4er?


Ich werde noch zum Lackaffe, wenn ich schon wieder wechsle. 
Richtig, ist der 4.4. Vorn den Edna dazu stelle ich mir als nette Kombi vor.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. September 2017)

Von frischem Lack oder anderen Reifen würde ich absehen, ich finde die Kiste genau so wie sie jetzt ist wunderschön und stimmig!


----------



## BigJohn (28. September 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Von frischem Lack oder anderen Reifen würde ich absehen, ich finde die Kiste genau so wie sie jetzt ist wunderschön und stimmig!


Das war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Man sollte bedenken, dass dieser Rahmen auch schon mal weiß und blau war 
Der Volumen-Unterschied zwischen Bud und JJ wirkt auf dem Bild erfreulich gering.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. September 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Von frischem Lack oder anderen Reifen würde ich absehen, ich finde die Kiste genau so wie sie jetzt ist wunderschön und stimmig!


Freut mich!  
Die Farbe bleibt auch drauf -Jonas spielte nur auf meinen farbenabhängigen Wankelmut an- und mit dem Bud bin ich vorn höchst zufrieden. Der Edna wäre lediglich aufgrund des ähnlichen Maßes und des Profils irgendwo zwischen Nate und Lou interessant. 
Da bin ich gespannt, was die ersten Nutzer berichten können. 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Man sollte bedenken, dass dieser Rahmen auch schon mal weiß und blau war


Soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es den blauen Rahmen in Größe M nach wie vor und rollt momentan in Norwegen umher. 
Ich bin auf Größe L umgestiegen. 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Volumen-Unterschied zwischen Bud und JJ wirkt auf dem Bild erfreulich gering.


Recht haste! Könnte an dem etwas geringeren Druck im Bud und dem Größenwachstum des JJ liegen. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal messen.


----------



## BigJohn (28. September 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es den blauen Rahmen in Größe M nach wie vor und rollt momentan in Norwegen umher.
> Ich bin auf Größe L umgestiegen.


Stimmt, das hab ich verdrängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2017)

Immenstadt, großer Alpsee:
https://s2.imagebanana.com/file/170928/uAwVKpe6.jpg

Edit: Ich geb's auf - bitte klickt den Link...


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Immenstadt, großer Alpsee:
> https://s2.imagebanana.com/file/170928/uAwVKpe6.jpg
> 
> Edit: Ich geb's auf - bitte klickt den Link...



He , was machst Du auf meinem Haustrail


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Immenstadt, großer Alpsee:
> https://s2.imagebanana.com/file/170928/uAwVKpe6.jpg
> 
> Edit: Ich geb's auf - bitte klickt den Link...



Schöner Blick übern See fast bis nach Konschdanzer!


----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> He , was machst Du auf meinem Haustrail



Viehgatter zählen!  B)


----------



## skaster (29. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Immenstadt, großer Alpsee:
> https://s2.imagebanana.com/file/170928/uAwVKpe6.jpg
> 
> Edit: Ich geb's auf - bitte klickt den Link...


Bitte schön


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (29. September 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wegen des unfahrbaren Jumbo Jims am Heck das Bike in den Wald getragen und zumindest ein Standbild gemacht:



Ich ärgere mich auch schon 2 Jahre mit diesem Scheiss-Reifen rum


----------



## evolve56 (29. September 2017)

Mit Jumbo Jim unterwegs


----------



## hw_doc (29. September 2017)

Es ist nicht der Erste und es wird in diesen Tagen wohl auch nicht der Letzte bleiben:




Trotz des Blicks - so ganz unschuldig ist sie daran sicherlich nicht - aber Sippenhaftund ist ja nicht zulässig...

Die Biester suchen sich den Weg zu den Fladen geradezu magisch, nehmen sie an sich - und geben sie dann ganz spontan in weiter Flugbahn wieder von sich...


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Es ist nicht der Erste und es wird in diesen Tagen wohl auch nicht der Letzte bleiben:
> Anhang anzeigen 648714
> 
> Trotz des Blicks - so ganz unschuldig ist sie daran sicherlich nicht - aber Sippenhaftund ist ja nicht zulässig...
> ...



Das ist eben echter Allgäu-Asphalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (30. September 2017)

heute leider nur den Vormittag zeit gehabt, also zu den Dicken gegriffen und ab in die Döberitzerheide für ne schnelle Runde mit ner Pause am Aussichtsturm:



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Wünsche schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Woppes (30. September 2017)

Noch a paar Bilder von der gestrigen Tour...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. September 2017)

In Davos / Klosters haben wir noch eine andere Tour gemacht, zuerst mit der Gotschnabahn ganz hoch und dann vom Gotschnagrat hinunter zum Gotschnaboden, ich glaube das Teil hieß Antennentrail. Im Mittelstück war es für die Jungs leider etwas zu steil, sodass sie ein paar Abschnitte bergab schieben mussten, dennoch ein Riesenspaß und Papa ist auf ein paar Passagen auch voll auf seine Kosten gekommen:

Am Vortag hatte es unten geregnet und oben sogar Neuschnee... Aber der Trail war in einem guten, trockenen Zustand.


 

Erst ging es relativ sanft über Wiesentrails


 

Dann schön Slalom um schicke Felsen


 

um Kurven


 

und ein paar recht steile, steinige Passagen hinab


 

etwas Downhill am Hang entlang


 

und weiter ins Tal


 

gut wenn man ein Kamerakind dabei hat 




Trail mit Weitblick


 

Und Rast am Gotschnaboden


 

Danach sind wir noch Stücke der Freeride-Strecke gefahren, aber die war mit ihren in die Höhe gebauten Holzsteilkurven etwas  too much für die Kids. Da wären wir besser den normalen Trail weiter gefahren. Aber in der Summe war es eine Top-Tour.


----------



## Eddy2012 (30. September 2017)

Samstagnachmittagstour mit Dackel Eddy. Wenn der sieht, wie wir die "Dicken" aus der Halle rollen, ist er kaum noch zu halten...





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (1. Oktober 2017)

Zwei Dicke und ein Schmaler auf Sonntagsausritt  -  super Wetter, geile Tour rund um die Wartburg...

Prinzessinnensteig




unterhalb vom Vachaer Stein 



Clausberg




nochmal Clausberg 



Abfahrt vom Ehrenstieg mit super Blick auf die Wartburg 



Es kamen 42km mit knapp 800hm zusammen, der Herbst hat einfach was  -  traumhaft!!!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## hw_doc (1. Oktober 2017)

Soo toll muss Herbst nicht immer sein, wie im letzten Post...




Trotz des nächtlichen Dauerregens hab ich wider der Vorzeichen doch noch nen schönen Tag gehabt und bin als Single von Immenstadt an der Iller nach Oberstdorf gerollt.



Dort angekommen



auf zwei regenerierende Mitstreiter getroffen, Ente #1 verdrückt und dann im Slalom um die Iller herum wieder zurück nach Immenstadt. War zwar mangels Ortskenntnis auch auf dem Rückweg mit überschaubarem Gelandeanteil verbunden - aber dafür nehm ich dann die selbstverordnete Dosis Allgäu im Kopf mit nach Hause.









Die Kurbelei in Richtung Ofterschwang durch den dörferüberspannenden Golfplatz hatte noch ein schönes Nachspiel - Bilder nur von den letzten Stufen eines wirklich großen, aber kurzen Vergnügens:




Dann irgendwannn zuguterletzt noch gen Kuhberg...








... und dort gab es:
https://s2.imagebanana.com/file/171001/YwQYGZt3.jpg
Rindviecher! Mit Glocken.  B)

Für den Weg nach unten sollte man dann die linke Spur wählen:






Die Spur wird zu einem kleinen Trail unter Laub, an dem wohl regelmäßig gearbeitet wird - das Bucksaw wurde aus dem Gebüsch von zwei Kiddies beobachtet, wie es mit seinem Reiter durch das frische Laub schlich und nach einer kurzen Pause zum Mutsammeln dann aus deren Blicken den direkten Weg den Hang runter wählte:



(Die schräg verlaufende, oberarmdicke Wurzel am Einstieg war wirklich etwas rutschig...)

Standardbild vom Weg zurück gen Luitharz:




Nach 75 km gab es dann Ente #2 im Hirsch in Zaumberg (nun die zart rosane Brust) - auch für sehr gut befunden!  B)

Ab morgen dann wieder planmäßig und nur Mitfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (2. Oktober 2017)

Zur Brotzeit an (und um) die Osterseen.


----------



## versteher (2. Oktober 2017)

Zwar nicht tagesaktuell - aber schee wars trotzdem ;-)
Bei einer Feierabendrunde letzte Woche ...


----------



## B.Roland (2. Oktober 2017)

Wetterstation Hohenpeissenberg


----------



## Tomwptp (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, letzter Lauf der Nutrixxion Trophy in Bruchhausen. Mal wieder als einziger Fatbiker.  
Schöne Grüße Tom


----------



## Starter77 (3. Oktober 2017)

Schön das der Mobster wieder fit ist


----------



## Eddy2012 (3. Oktober 2017)

Am Tag der deutschen Einheit rund um einen ehemaligen Russen- Truppenübungsplatz unterwegs (Eisenach- Kindel, Hainich- Nationalpark). Passt außerordentlich gut... Hat auch etwas abenteuerliches, die Gegend ist teilweise kaum erschlossen. 





Erst endlos- Plattenweg,




dann trailig ohne Betonplatten.








Die Wartburg im Herbstdunst. 



Mitten im Hainich. 







Die Hainichbaude, immer einen Stopp wert  -  urig und deftig! 







Craulaer Wacholderwiesen. 



Wetter wie im April... 



Ich dachte, ich hätte dicke Räder... 

 

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Oktober 2017)

Heutige Prüf- und Einstellfahrt im Indianerland, noch sind der Dude und ich keine echten Kumpel


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Oktober 2017)

@Eddy2012 Hi Lars, wie immer schöne Bilder, ich hoffe Du hast Eddy ne Wurst von der Hainichbaude mit heim genommen. 

Ein Blick vom Wertacher Hörnle


 

 
Herbstfreude


----------



## Eddy2012 (4. Oktober 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @Eddy2012 Hi Lars, wie immer schöne Bilder, ich hoffe Du hast Eddy ne Wurst von der Hainichbaude mit heim genommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Wurst hätte es wahrscheinlich bis daheim nicht überlebt...

Und noch ein Dackel - was für ein schöner Kerl!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Wendo (4. Oktober 2017)

Auf einer alternativen Route der immer gleichen Hausrunde einen sehr schönen Aussichtsspunkt gezeigt bekommen.
Das Handy war mit den Lichtverhältnissen leider etwas überfordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. Oktober 2017)

So, hier noch ein paar Bilder von gestern aus der Immenstadter Ecke:


 


 



 



 

Und zum Abschied heute:


 



 
Und nun Abtransport mit der Bahn...

Schee war's!  B)


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Oktober 2017)

Hier noch der Video Nachtrag zu der schönen Tour die ich ende August mitn @thomas.h gefahren bin...
Gefilmt wurde nur mit ner Gopro...


So, Trail Notare Feuer frei


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Oktober 2017)

Zum Feierabend nochmal 1000hm abgerissen, motiviert von den Wetter Aussichten und dem Zeitplan fürs WoEnd 








Der Trail in Sicht


----------



## flo_bass (5. Oktober 2017)

Mann Lars, da hab ich heute den halben Tag von der Arbeit auf genau den Berg geschaut und hatte keine Chance da wegzukommen. Sehr ärgerlich!

Flo


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Oktober 2017)

@flo_bass ; Mensch ob wir beide es irgendwann mal wieder zusammen hinbekommen?!  wäre ein Traum!!! 

@Dampfsti  auf den gezeigten 100hm bin ich nicht viel gefahren, das ist schon sehr  "speziell"! mir haben die 1000hm davor besser gefallen, da etwas leichter


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Oktober 2017)

Hometrails bei Herbstwetter mit dem Traktor, von Sonne bis Regen war alles dabei, 8-12 Grad...
lt. Garmin 35 km bei 960 hm
























Thüringer Warte















auf dem Burgenweg...


----------



## Wendo (6. Oktober 2017)

@Dampfsti 

Geil gefahren  - da hätte ich bestimmt auch die ein oder andere Stelle runterfallen können 

Bei 1.22 bist nach dem altbekannten "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit" vorgegangen?


----------



## 601 (6. Oktober 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @flo_bass ; Mensch ob wir beide es irgendwann mal wieder zusammen hinbekommen?!  wäre ein Traum!!!



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an!

@Lars: Ich wusste noch garnicht, dass Du jetzt auf breiteren Reifen unterwegs bist. Wir haben uns aber auch schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr gesehen...

Bei mir hat es ja nur zu Semi-Fat gereicht (3.0). 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Dampfsti (6. Oktober 2017)

Wendo schrieb:


> @Dampfsti
> 
> 
> Bei 1.22 bist nach dem altbekannten "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit" vorgegangen?



Ne, eigentlich net...
An der Stelle sollte man zur eigenen Sicherheit lieber langsam bleiben...

Allerdings ist das erheblich steiler als es im Video aussieht und der kleine Rutscher beim Umsetzen hat gereicht, dass ich die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr abfangen konnte...
Wie gesagt, die Beister grippen gut auf den Felsen, aber zum Maxxgrip Minion vom Thomas fehlt schon noch ein ganzes Stück...

Hab das Beste draus gemacht und bin nicht vom Weg gepurzelt...  Geht an der Stelle ganzschön runter neben dem Trail
Allerdings hatte danach mein Flowbeist ein Loch in der Flanke
Somit bin ich den Rest bis ins Tal mit Schlauch und zu viel Luft gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (7. Oktober 2017)

Heute nochmal auf dem Rennsteig und in der näheren Umgebung unterwegs gewesen...







Schanze in Lauscha


----------



## Fatster (7. Oktober 2017)

Heit kurz ond knackich rond om Bieticha ondrwegs gwää


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Oktober 2017)

heute war Spielplatz mit der Kleinen angesagt:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Oktober 2017)

Mal sehen was die Trails bringen... Wetter ist bisher so mittel  das Pivo schmeckt schon mal sehr gut


----------



## jensp223 (7. Oktober 2017)

Heute eine kleine Runde durch heimische Wälder gedreht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerHackbart (8. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Heit kurz ond knackich rond om Bieticha ondrwegs gwää
> Anhang anzeigen 651194


Da sottsch aba uffbasse!







Edit sagt:

Tapatalk und Hochkantbilder... [emoji17]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (8. Oktober 2017)

Wegfahrsperre?


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Oktober 2017)

Integrierter Helmhalter ?


----------



## Eddy2012 (8. Oktober 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Mal sehen was die Trails bringen... Wetter ist bisher so mittel  das Pivo schmeckt schon mal sehr gut
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 651278



Wetter ist Nebensache...  Dann viel Spass!!!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (8. Oktober 2017)

Heute endlich 50km abreisen können. Das Fuse hat diesmal auch keine Bremsscheibe gefaltet 
Fango Packung war heute inklusive


----------



## hw_doc (8. Oktober 2017)

Heut mal unterwegs mit einem weiteren Insassen des Fatbike-Gnadenhofs:



 

Wobei sich das große Muk nun schon ordentlich in seinem neuen Leben gemausert und bewiesen hat!


----------



## Starter77 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ohne Schlamm ist aktuell schwierig....



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Aber Fango ist ja auch gesund


----------



## Fatster (8. Oktober 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Ohne Schlamm ist aktuell schwierig....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 651704 Anhang anzeigen 651706 Anhang anzeigen 651708 Anhang anzeigen 651715 Anhang anzeigen 651719 Anhang anzeigen 651721 Anhang anzeigen 651723 Anhang anzeigen 651724
> Aber Fango ist ja auch gesund



Also für *mich *ist der Herbst die geilste FatBike(Jahres)zeit *überhaupt! *


----------



## Starter77 (8. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Also für *mich *ist der Herbst die geilste FatBike(Jahres)zeit *überhaupt! *


Stimmt ! 
Aber auf Schnee freue ich mich fast noch mehr


----------



## sigma7 (8. Oktober 2017)

Im Frühjahr habe ich das erste Mal vom Gran Stelvio (www.granstelvio.com) gehört. Anfang September war ich das erste Mal mit dem Fat Bike auf dem Stilfser Joch. Seit dem beschäftigt mich diese Frage: Gran Stelvio mit dem Fat Bike, geht das?

Um 2:30 klingelte gestern der Wecker, kurz vor 6 Uhr war ich in Prag (915m). Abfahrt um 6:15.








Der frühe Start ermöglichte eine sehr ruhige Auffahrt, bis zum Pass nur 2 Motorräder.







Nach Caffè und Cornetto in Bormio (1225m) geht es über den Umbrail (2501m) nach Santa Maria Val Mastair (1375m).

















Dort halte ich mich nicht lange auf, ich freue mich auf ein Stück Kuchen im Gasthof Alpenrose (ca. 1800m). Am Umbrail noch ein kurze Pause, dann geht es in der Abendsonne wieder auf das Stilfser Joch (2757m).












Um 19:20 bin ich wieder in Prad, um 23:00 wieder zu Hause. Schee war's.


----------



## crossy-pietro (9. Oktober 2017)

Letzte Woche kurzer Urlaub in Mittenwald.

Wir hatten richtig! Wetterdusel.

Im Leutaschtal mit Blick auf Hohe Munde:





Raus aus Mittenwald, Blick auf den Lautersee und Karwendel mit Viererspitze:





Am Ferchensee mit Blick zum Wetterstein:





Auf dem Weg zum Hohen Kranzberg:










Gleich "oben" (1391m):





Guter Aussichts"berg" der Hohe Kranzberg
Richtung Wallgau, Krün:





Richtung Scharnitz, Leutasch, Seefeld:





Richtung Wetterstein und Alpspitze:





Richtung Mittenwald, Karwendel:










dann über den Wildensee:





zurück zur "Herberge":










Schie woar's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (9. Oktober 2017)

@crossy-pietro .. sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Oktober 2017)

@sigma7 du hast einen Knall  für mich wäre das eine 3 Tages Tour


----------



## madone (9. Oktober 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @sigma7 du hast einen Knall  für mich wäre das eine 3 Tages Tour


Stimmt ... coole Sache mit nem Dicken 
Der Tag war definitiv gut genutzt


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Oktober 2017)

Die Heimat muss warten


 

 

 

 

 

 
Grandioser Herbst


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Oktober 2017)

Nach dem Kreuz wird es rumpelt


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Oktober 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Nach dem Kreuz wird es rumpelt



Später nimmer
Der 409 ist jetzt verboten


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Oktober 2017)

ich war seid 2011 nicht mehr unten.... Früher war alles besser. ....


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Oktober 2017)

So Mädels und Jungs

Dann will ich mich mal hier Verabschieden  






Von meinem geliebten Fatboy 














Er war mir im Frühjahr , Sommer , Herbst und Winter auf Trail`s und auf Radreisen über 3,5 Jahre immer ein treuer Begleiter 

Ich hoffe , der neue Besitzer weiß Dich zu Würdigen und hat genauso viel Freude an Dir wie ich die ganzen Jahre über hatte 
Machs Gut


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2017)

Gestern die erste Tour auf der "schwarzen" Strecke  in Pod Smrkem. Ich muss sagen, die Trailbauer haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.



 

 

 



und am Ende konnten sich alle Dicken wieder sicher in den Fahrradkeller kuscheln...


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Oktober 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gestern die erste Tour auf der "schwarzen" Strecke  in Pod Smrkem. Ich muss sagen, die Trailbauer haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 651964 Anhang anzeigen 652073 Anhang anzeigen 652147 Anhang anzeigen 652149
> 
> ...



Hast Du einen Tipp was die Übernachtung in Pod Smrkem angeht?


----------



## Fatster (10. Oktober 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gestern die erste Tour auf der "schwarzen" Strecke  in Pod Smrkem. Ich muss sagen, die Trailbauer haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 651964



Sieht nach "Kopf-runter-Ellbogen-raus-Augen-zu-Wer-bremst-verliert-Highspeed-Runtergeballere" aus


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2017)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Tipp was die Übernachtung in Pod Smrkem angeht?


schau mal hier



Fatster schrieb:


> Sieht nach "Kopf-runter-Ellbogen-raus-Augen-zu-Wer-bremst-verliert-Highspeed-Runtergeballere" aus


Ja das ist nicht ganz verkehrt, wenn man die Strecke langsam fährt, ist sie eigentlich für jeden machbar, je schneller es wird, desto anspruchsvoller wird es. Teilweise Achterbahn-Gefühl, gar nicht so weit weg vom Felsenwanderweg-Feeling (Rodalben). Nach dem Regen am Vortag waren in vielen der Mulden kleine Pfützen. Um die ersten ist man noch herum gefahren, irgendwann ist man mitten durch


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (12. Oktober 2017)

Saar-Polygon auf der Bergehalde Duhamel in Ensdorf


----------



## Woppes (12. Oktober 2017)

Endlich mal wieder schönes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2017)

Aufwärmen mit Aussicht



Zimmer mit Aussicht 



Frühstück mit Aussicht 



Bocca mit Aussicht 



Lunch mit Aussicht



WB mit Aussicht



Abfahrt mit Aussicht 



Aussicht auf Muskelkater


----------



## MTBpleasure (13. Oktober 2017)

Schöne (Wetter)Aussichten 



 

Das ist mein erster Beitrag mit eigenem Fatty...diese Woche gekauft...heute die ersten 40 km erstrampelt...ich kann euch jetzt besser verstehen. SAUGEILES Fahrgefühl!


----------



## Fatster (13. Oktober 2017)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Schöne (Wetter)Aussichten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 653416
> 
> Das ist mein erster Beitrag mit eigenem Fatty...diese Woche gekauft...heute die ersten 40 km erstrampelt...ich kann euch jetzt besser verstehen. SAUGEILES Fahrgefühl!



Na dann: 
Willkommen im Club


----------



## MTBpleasure (13. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Na dann:
> Willkommen im Club



Danke!
ich glaub, ich komm jetzt öfter her.


----------



## MTBpleasure (14. Oktober 2017)

Hier die Fortsetzung nach meiner heutigen Tour. Alles Handybilder....


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Oktober 2017)

heute kleine Bergtour bei Traumwetter!





Gipfelbild




etwas technisch....




noch etwas mehr...




und ab zur wäsche....




schön war es, leider ist da immer recht nass, das wird der Grund sein warum ich nur alle jubel Jahre mal hinkomme....


----------



## bikebecker (14. Oktober 2017)

Hallo 
@MTBpleasure der Stadtwald ist doch immer wieder schön, warst du auch an den resten vom Goetheturm? 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Oktober 2017)

Bin selber kein Fatbiker, aber kenne welche und es sind immer schöne Bilder bei euch dabei. Vielleicht passt dieses, was ich am letzten Mittwoch in New York geschossen habe auch dazu. "Wheelie auf Fat auf der Brooklyn bridge".


 


Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Herbstfreude


Freut mich, dass es deinem Begleiter wieder besser geht.


----------



## MTBpleasure (14. Oktober 2017)

@bikebecker 
Nein zum Goetheturm hat es mich nicht hin gezogen. Ich wollte mir den traurigen Anblick an diesem schönen Tage ersparen.


----------



## Metell (14. Oktober 2017)

hallo

ein Teil meiner Lieblingsstrecke ........
und eine Warnung an alle Wanderer 
der Tote Mann Stein  ( Tote Mann Trail Schwarzwald )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (14. Oktober 2017)

Unterwegs mit dem klebrigen Jim.


----------



## MTBpleasure (15. Oktober 2017)

@Metell
Schöner Oldschool Flaschenhalter. Sieht nach Ringlè aus.


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Oktober 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 653798
> Unterwegs mit dem klebrigen Jim.



Und , kommste noch vorwärts


----------



## criscross (15. Oktober 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 653798
> Unterwegs mit dem klebrigen Jim.


sind das 4.8er ?


----------



## Mr_Slow (15. Oktober 2017)

Kleine Urbane Tour...


----------



## Eddy2012 (15. Oktober 2017)

Goldener Oktober  -  ein Traum!!!

Hier ein paar Bilder unserer heutigen Tour um Gehlberg mit dem Highlight "Gräfenrodaer Bergpfad". Ein paar schmalbereifte waren auch willkommen...

Tal der "Zahmen Gera"




Kurz mal Massenandrang auf dem "Schneekopf", danach waren wir wieder fast allein im Wald...








Auf dem Bergpfad, teilweise schmal und ausgesetzt. Viele Wurzeln, Steine - dazu recht feucht, dass machte die Sache nicht einfacher.
Es war aber trotzdem ein sehr alpines Erlebnis, und das im Mittelgebirge...




















Es gibt schon schöne Ecken daheim...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Chevy86 (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

hier auch ein Gruß aus dem Münchener Norden von der Abendrunde.


----------



## Pugy (16. Oktober 2017)

Insel Rügen


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Oktober 2017)

Pugy schrieb:


> Insel Rügen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 654215



ein Traum, hier würde ich mich gern mal versuchen mit einer "Durchfahrt", würde warscheinlich nicht sooo weit gut gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich dachte mir, bei dem Wetter muss es noch mal ein richtig genialer Trail sein ...... also ab in die Schweiz 

Der Trail beginnt übrigens hinten oben bei der Liftstation 








Sogar mit Erleuchtung


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Oktober 2017)

Endlich mal wieder das Dicke ausgeführt 

Durch die Bobbahn:


 

Hirzeckhaus, natürlich geschlossen an einem Montag 


 

Trailende 


 

on the top 


 

Trail mit Ausblick 


 

ws es alles gibt in der Pfalz:


 

Badewetter:


 

Spiegelein, Spieglein ....


 

Finde den Taubenschwarm:


 

habe fertig


----------



## Chevy86 (17. Oktober 2017)

Servus,
habe mich heute mal mit dem Breiten in die Rush-Hour gestürzt. Hier ein paar Bilder aus der (noch relativ) neuen Heimat:


----------



## bikebecker (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo 
Heute mal die reste vom Goetheturm besichtigt. 


 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTBpleasure (17. Oktober 2017)

@bikebecker 
Dann hätten wir uns fast sehen müssen. Ich bin in der zweiten Hälfte am Nachmittag in dem Gebiet gewesen. Und du?


----------



## bikebecker (18. Oktober 2017)

Hallo
Wir waren so ab 17:00 Uhr unterwegs, mussten aber leider früher zurück, da sich mein Schalthebel verabschiedet hat.




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (18. Oktober 2017)

Gestern im tiefen Odenwald


----------



## Martina H. (18. Oktober 2017)

@bikebecker

Du kriegst aber auch alles kaputt 

Mit Einfach wär das nicht passiert


----------



## bikebecker (18. Oktober 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @bikebecker
> 
> Du kriegst aber auch alles kaputt
> 
> Mit Einfach wär das nicht passiert



Ich bin halt ein dicker, alter Mann und brauche zweifach. 
Aber das zweitfatbike ist so in Planung 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (18. Oktober 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Ich bin halt ein dicker, alter Mann und brauche zweifach.



Weder, noch 



bikebecker schrieb:


> Aber das zweitfatbike ist so in Planung



... gespannt ich bin junger Padawan


----------



## fatbikepeg (21. Oktober 2017)

Bildersammelsurium von den letzten drei Wochen 

Tegeler See




Warnemünde




Die letzten Mohnblumen bei Admannshagen




Acker bei Admannshagen




Trüffelsuche bei Dietrichshagen




Schon wieder Tegeler See




Die "Dicke Marie" am Tegeler See - mit 900 Jahren Berlins ältester Baum




Ausflugsdampfer "Moby Dick" auf der Havel




Festival Of Lights - Berlin Wittenau




Und wieder Tegeler See




Damwild im Tegeler Forst








Wildschweine im Tegeler Forst












Bulls Monster an der Havel, im Hintergrund "Moby Dick"








Baumberge bei Schulzendorf / Berlin












Tegeler Forst


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. Oktober 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Warnemünde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geniales Foto...


----------



## versteher (22. Oktober 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Geniales Foto...


Volle Zustimmung


----------



## Dr.Struggle (22. Oktober 2017)

Bin gestern relativ spät erst losgekommen und irgendwie trotzdem nicht eilig gehabt....








Als ich zum Traileinstieg kam war die Dämmerung schon in vollem Gange,also jetzt zackig....





Ging leider nur paar Meter gut dann hatte ich hinten einen Platten weil keine Milch mehr drin war....dank Maxalami und Handylicht aber geflickt





Wurde dadurch zum unerwarteten Nightride ohne Lampe,hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht obwohl ich am Schluß 100m neben dem eigentlichen Trailende schiebend rauskam,im Tannenwald war tiefschwarze Nacht


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Oktober 2017)

Heute das zumindest am vormittag herrliche Wetter nochmal für eine kleine Runde am Bleilochstausse bei Burgk genutzt...




auf der Eisbrücke 


 09:30 Uhr, die Sonne kommt


jede Menge Feuersalamander auf den Trails unterwegs, da musste man ganz schön aufpassen... 


Naturschutzgebiet Bleiberg


Sperrmauer bei Isabellengrün 


Bleilochstausee



rechts der Koberfelsen, geradeaus die Eisbrücke


am Molmitzblick bevor es auf einem schönen Trail wieder zum Koberfelsen geht, schön wars


----------



## bikebecker (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo 
Fat'e runde im Odenwald. 


 
Ich bitte das Dünne zu entschuldigen, wir arbeiten dran 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (22. Oktober 2017)

Grüsse vom Bodensee 

 ans Forum und besonders an alle Teilnehmer vom Intergalaktischen Dahnwochene nde im Frühjahr. Fatte Trips am Bodensee

freue mich über Jeden der in der Nähe ist und mit mir fatten möchteLG


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Oktober 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Grüsse vom Bodensee Anhang anzeigen 656445 ans Forum und besonders an alle Teilnehmer vom Intergalaktischen Dahnwochene nde im Frühjahr. Fatte Trips am BodenseeAnhang anzeigen 656444freue mich über Jeden der in der Nähe ist und mit mir fatten möchteLG



Warst Du beim Klettern ???


----------



## fatbikepeg (22. Oktober 2017)

Heute eine große Tour durch den Berliner Norden gedreht 
Wedding - Alt-Reinickendorf - Wilhelmsruh - Rosenthal - Blankenfelde - Niedermoorwiesen / Tegeler Fließ - Glienicke/Nordbahn - Hermsdorf - Alt-Tegel


----------



## shibby68 (23. Oktober 2017)

Der Truck ist einfach klasse!


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Oktober 2017)

Endlich bestes Fatbike Wetter bei uns 



und ich muss im Wohnzimmer sitzen und auf die Spedition warten wegen einer längst überfälligen Möbellieferung.  
Na ja, vielleicht kommen sie ja vor 17 Uhr...


----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Endlich bestes Fatbike Wetter bei uns
> Anhang anzeigen 656582
> und ich muss im Wohnzimmer sitzen und auf die Spedition warten wegen einer längst überfälligen Möbellieferung.
> Na ja, vielleicht kommen sie ja vor 17 Uhr...



Nicht dein ernst.
Ne das Zeug brauch ich echt nicht.
Hoffentlich bleibt mir das noch lange erspart


----------



## Fatster (23. Oktober 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst.
> Ne das Zeug brauch ich echt nicht.
> Hoffentlich bleibt mir das noch lange erspart



Ui ... bist Du dann raus, wenn der  @Staanemer  demnächst (hoffentlich!) wieder zur Pistenhatz lädt?


----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ui ... bist Du dann raus, wenn der  @Staanemer  demnächst (hoffentlich!) wieder zur Pistenhatz lädt?



1x kurzfristig kann ich es ertragen.


Aber jetzt muss es echt noch nicht sein.ist erst Oktober


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Oktober 2017)

lieber Schnee als Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Oktober 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> durch den Berliner Norden gedreht


schöne Schienenaufnahme, aber das geht auch in Schmal.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1835085?sort=views&direction=desc


----------



## RoDeBo (23. Oktober 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder meiner letzten Wochen...


----------



## Eddy2012 (25. Oktober 2017)

Gestern war Wellness im Hainich angesagt  -  Schlammbad, Fangopackung usw. 
Es war ein gutes Gleichgewichtstraining auf dem Schmierseife- ähnlichem Untergrund. Wär das Laub nicht gewesen, der ICT hätte teilweise bis zur Nabe im Dreck gewühlt...













Gruß
Lars


----------



## Peng999 (25. Oktober 2017)

Heute auf dem Neckarsteig

Wetter net so,doll, aber egal. 
Hab Urlaub und muss raus


----------



## Keeper1407 (26. Oktober 2017)

> Heute auf dem Neckarsteig


Das ist der Felsenberg in Neckargmünd. Der Neckarsteig liegt auf der anderen Flussseite.
Aber trotzdem eine geile Ecke.


----------



## Peng999 (26. Oktober 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Das ist der Felsenberg in Neckargmünd. Der Neckarsteig liegt auf der anderen Flussseite.
> Aber trotzdem eine geile Ecke.



Is mir egal.
War trotzdem schön. Und vielleicht 8 km später kam der Steig an mir vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (26. Oktober 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Das ist der Felsenberg in Neckargmünd. Der Neckarsteig liegt auf der anderen Flussseite.
> Aber trotzdem eine geile Ecke.





Peng999 schrieb:


> Is mir egal.....



   ... der @Peng999 und sein Seven ... bei so viel "innerer Ruhe" können selbst Jing und Jang neidisch werden


----------



## Peng999 (27. Oktober 2017)

Damit ich auch mal sagen kann, dass ich einen Reisebericht geschrieben habe 
und der kleine Rainer nicht weint 

Zweiter Tag der Reise
Hirschhorn nach Michelstadt.

Morgens um 09:00 Blick aus dem Fenster...






Nach 30 Minuten treten wird es besser






Dann kam ich aus dem Wald raus und da guck...







Da musste ich Pause machen






Hier der Marbachstausee





Dann noch entspannt bis Michelstadt abgerollt, in den Zug nach Wiebelsbach, dort Currywurst mit Kartoffelsalat Yeaaah
und die restlichen 13km nach Dieburg nach Hause geradelt.
Was ein schöner Tag.

Ferdisch.

JingJang mässig 10er Schnitt


----------



## Fatster (27. Oktober 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Damit ich auch mal sagen kann, dass ich einen Reisebericht geschrieben habe
> und der kleine Rainer nicht weint
> ...
> 
> ...



 ... BOAH ... Du hast 'n Zelt mit Glasfenster! ... Respeeekt!   

Schöne Bilder, Kutscher  .. aber nächstes Mal gefälligst wieder zusammen!


----------



## Peng999 (27. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... aber nächstes Mal gefälligst wieder zusammen!




Jaja


----------



## hw_doc (27. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... BOAH ... Du hast 'n Zelt mit Glasfenster! ... Respeeekt!
> 
> Schöne Bilder, Kutscher  .. aber nächstes Mal gefälligst wieder zusammen!



Der Mann will auch privat hoch hinaus!
B)


----------



## Rommos (27. Oktober 2017)

.
...kleine Nachmittagsrunde


----------



## criscross (27. Oktober 2017)

auch den heutigen Nachmittag für eine kleine Runde genutzt....


----------



## Peng999 (28. Oktober 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Der Mann will auch privat hoch hinaus!
> B)


Er muss und will !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> auch den heutigen Nachmittag für eine kleine Runde genutzt....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 658370 Anhang anzeigen 658371


Wo ist der Carbon-LRS hin?


----------



## criscross (28. Oktober 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Carbon-LRS hin?


 
ach.....da sind noch die Winterreifen ( VanHelga ) tubeless montiert drauf,
hatte gestern keinen Bock für die Probefahrt mit den 4.4er JJ Reifen die umzuziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heckenbronzer (28. Oktober 2017)

Kleine Tour....


----------



## LockeTirol (28. Oktober 2017)

Schöne Tour bei mir daheim. Morgen ist's dann mit dem guten Wetter vorbei.


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Oktober 2017)

Hab heute bevor der angekündigte Sturm richtig los legt auch noch ne kleine Reifentestrunde um den See gedreht ...








cu
Kurt


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2017)

Jocher Alm


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Oktober 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Jocher Alm
> Anhang anzeigen 658645 Anhang anzeigen 658647 Anhang anzeigen 658648 Anhang anzeigen 658649 Anhang anzeigen 658650 Anhang anzeigen 658651



Scho schad , wenn alle Hütten schon zu sind


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Scho schad , wenn alle Hütten schon zu sind


Allerdings, so a Weiße in da Sonna


----------



## Hinouf (28. Oktober 2017)

Und Fahrradverbotsschilder gibts auch. Sche.


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Oktober 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Scho schad , wenn alle Hütten schon zu sind


Bei der Hütte ist das besser, der Wirt ist allergisch auf Biker!


----------



## bikebecker (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo
Bei uns war er im Sommer nicht unfreundlich. 


Wird hatte aber auch keine XXL Reifen 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uptown767 (29. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

Ich hätte da auch noch ein Foto. Quasi auch artgerecht Haltung eines FATBikes.

Coronado Beach, California.

VG
Patrick


----------



## fatbikepeg (29. Oktober 2017)

Die Trailbauer am Tegeler See haben ganze Arbeit geleistet 









Einsam und fett am See




Am Flughafensee




Am Rollfeld, Flughafen Tegel




Wohlverdiente Stärkung


----------



## hoodride (29. Oktober 2017)

Heute auf dem Hausberg


----------



## Marzi (29. Oktober 2017)

Nochmal Strandbiken bei schönsten Herbstwetter in Harboøre DK, nur Windig wars 




Die Einheimischen bevorzugen wohl mehr Scott


----------



## fatbikepeg (29. Oktober 2017)

Marzi schrieb:


> Nochmal Strandbiken bei schönsten Herbstwetter in Harboøre DK, nur Windig wars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt nichts schöneres und geileres als ein blauer, starrer Eislaster mit silbernen Clownslatschen am Meer.


----------



## cherokee190 (30. Oktober 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schöneres und geileres als ...


 das Meer vor der Haustür   , stecken aber auch gerade das Gebiet für den nächsten Nordsee/ Winterurlaub in Dänemark ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (30. Oktober 2017)

super bilder auf der seite


----------



## Marzi (30. Oktober 2017)

Heute mal kein Strand sondern die MTB-Strecke Klosterheden DK,
nichts wildes aber einen hohen Trailanteil


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (31. Oktober 2017)

Heute noch mal das tolle Wetter genutzt und nach Ober-gelabert zur Teufelsburg geradelt. Auf dem Rückweg noch den schlenker zur Staustufe in Rehlingen eingebaut.


----------



## PassionOnBike (31. Oktober 2017)

Letzter Bikeurlaub, mit Kind und Anhänger auf den Kronplatz hoch.


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2017)

Treffen der Zahnlosen


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (1. November 2017)

Heute mal ne Runde ohne Höhenmeter an der Saar entlang.
Saarpolygon im Hintergrund von der Saar aus gesehen bei Saarlouis-Lisdorf und die Staustufe bei Saarbrücken-Klarenthal


----------



## Eddy2012 (1. November 2017)

Impressionen von der "Tafelfichte":

































Das Basislager war dieses Mal nicht in Nove Mesto Pod Smrkem, sondern in einem Kurhotel in Bad Flinsberg. Top Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis, zentrale Lage, es waren nur ein paar 100m bis zu den Trails. Spätherbstliches Wetter: Viel Wind, kalt, nass und ungemütlich, die Strecken waren aber gut fahrbar. Nach getaner "Arbeit" gab es Schwimmbad, Wirlpool, Sauna und dergleichen - Super!  Das einzige, was fehlte, war tschechisches Bier. Das polnische aus dem Fass ging aber auch...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Marzi (1. November 2017)

Heute mal nach Thyborøn zum Sneglehuset




Dann noch ein wenig planschen




und mit viel Gegenwind zurück


----------



## rsu (1. November 2017)

@Dennis75Eitel : sind ja schöne Bilder aber irgendwie alle doppelt oder hab ich schon zu viel intus


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (1. November 2017)

Keine Ahnung was ich da gefummelt hab, sind tatsächlich doppelt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (2. November 2017)

Gestern noch mit dem Kleinen unterwegs gewesen. War mehr eine Spielrunde mit Treppen fahren und im Wald Rampen über Baumstämme bauen. Hatten einfach keine Lust auf Uphill


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2017)

Gestern unterwegs auf "Retrotrails":







Top of the Randzone:




Bestes Posingwetter:













Sonne tanken @ Deichenwand:


----------



## Dr.Struggle (4. November 2017)

Herrliche Freitags-ab-ins-Wochenende-Runde bei bestem Herbstwetter! Bilder zwar etwas unscharf aber wir haben einfach immer mehr Lust aufs biken als zu knipsen


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. November 2017)

Nachdem das Wetter Heute einfach zu gut war und Chris mit seinem Eislaster vorbei kam , haben wir statt herum zu lümmeln eine wunderbare Trailtour gemacht 



 

 

 

 

 



Chris schee wars , komm bald mal wieder vorbei


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. November 2017)

Von einer Tour in dem Sinne kann ich heute nicht reden 
Aber ich verwende mein Fatty auch gerne mal als "Nutzfahrzeug" wenn ich in der näheren Umgebung auf Fototour gehe/fahre..
Und weil es mich so brav überall hinbringt durfte es auch ein paar mal mit auf's Foto .

















lg
Kurt


----------



## Bullbaer (4. November 2017)

Der Winterpokal wird uns noch schöne Bilder liefern


----------



## hw_doc (4. November 2017)

Heute bei dem überraschend guten Wetter dann mal geschaut, was nach dem x. Sturm nun wieder umgekippt ist...



 
Liegt zwar schon länger, aber...



 
... nervt nicht nur mich - also mit dem Tipp von @criscross mal für klare Verhältnisse gesorgt!

Etwas später an einem anderen Ort - mitten auf der Abfahrt vernehme ich ein Zischen und stelle mich darauf ein, dass ein Reifen weich wird. Ich fahre weiter, beim Fahren ohne Schlauch in der Regel keine schlechte Entscheidung. Leider ist irgendwann das HR zu platt - also anhalten und sichten:


 
Nun hat mich der Fluch der Biester auch erwischt...

Gut, dass ich zuvor eine Menge Schlamm mitgenommen hatte...



 
Also den Ersatzschlauch eingezogen, die Ventilmutter verloren und zuguterletzt dann noch von der Milch aus dem Reifen eingesaut worden - irgendwo musste sie ja hin...



 
Ein bis zwei Hügel später dann noch was erledigt...



 
Und am Ende doch wieder zum Stehen gekommen. 

Um mal was Gutes erwähnt zu haben:
Neben dem Busfahrer waren auch die Leute am Trail nett und hilfsbereit!


----------



## criscross (4. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Heute bei dem überraschend guten Wetter dann mal geschaut, was nach dem x. Sturm nun wieder umgekippt ist...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 661275
> Liegt zwar schon länger, aber...
> ...


 
oooh neiiiiin....die schöne Nextie Felge


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. November 2017)

Ui.. tut ja fast weh bei all der Troubles auf "Gefällt mir" zu klicken.. aber du weist schon wie's gemeint ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (4. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Heute bei dem überraschend guten Wetter dann mal geschaut, was nach dem x. Sturm nun wieder umgekippt ist...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 661275
> Liegt zwar schon länger, aber...
> ...




Oha  da haste es Heute Deiner Bügelsäge aber wieder so richtig besorgt


----------



## hw_doc (4. November 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> oooh neiiiiin....die schöne Nextie Felge



Ist nur die Seitenwand der Pelle!  



digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Ui.. tut ja fast weh bei all der Troubles auf "Gefällt mir" zu klicken.. aber du weist schon wie's gemeint ist



Danke fürs Mitleid!


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ist nur die Seitenwand der Pelle!
> 
> 
> 
> Danke fürs Mitleid!




Ich hoffe mal das wenigstens Dir dabei nichts passiert ist


----------



## hw_doc (4. November 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das wenigstens Dir dabei nichts passiert ist



Nein, alles gut - kein Sturz, kein garnix!
War (Bin!) nur genervt und am Ende etwas dreckiger.  B)


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nein, alles gut - kein Sturz, kein garnix!
> War (Bin!) nur genervt und am Ende etwas dreckiger.  B)



Gute Ersatzreifen hast du ja bereits


----------



## JeffKirs (4. November 2017)

War heute mit nem Kumpel ne Runde drehen, vier Trails später wars genug für die Rippe. Sind dann gemütlich nach Hause gerollt.
Trails verhalten gefahren, ist aber schön gelaufen das Bike. So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.
Leider nur ein Bild von danach:




Gripp der Maxxis war klasse auf all dem Laub!
Läuft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ist nur die Seitenwand der Pelle!
> 
> 
> 
> Danke fürs Mitleid!



Puhh, ich dachte auch erst an die Felge 

G.


----------



## fatbikepeg (4. November 2017)

Bei meiner letzten Tour hat mich ein netter Bursche begleitet.  (Irgendwer muss schließlich die Wasserflaschen, Proviant, Werkzeuge und das schwere Kettenschloß schleppen.  )
Zunächst wie üblich die Stationen Tegeler Forst, Tegeler See, dann bei Tegelort übersetzen mit der Fähre nach Spandau, dort die Trails im Spandauer Forst, Teufelsbruch und Nebenmoore gerockt. Unterwegs gab es ein Reh und zwei Damhirsche zu sehen. 













Zwischendurch gab es eine Pause zur Stärkung. Natürlich durfte auch das personalisierte Pausenbrotpapier nicht fehlen, in dem das obligatorische Käsebrot seinen Platz fand. Die Zeichnung hat der Bursche angefertigt. Ich habe ihn natürlich bzgl. der völlig falsch dargestellten Geo entsprechend zurechtgewiesen.





Sümpfe, Moore, Morast, Pampa





Fette Moorwiesen





Anfangs lagen nur sporadisch ein paar Bäume quer...




(Ich bitte das schmalbereifte Bike zu entschuldigen. Der Bursche hätte sich gern längst auch einen Eislaster zugelegt, aber er ist sich sicher, dass seine Frau ihn dann killen würde. )

Dann kamen wir immer tiefer in ein Gebiet des Spandauer Forstes, in dem die Schäden der letzten zwei Stürme noch nicht beseitigt waren.





Es musste viel geschleppt und geklettert werden. 









Irgendwann sind wir den Rest querfeldein, abseits der Trails durch das Walddickicht gestapft und haben die Bikes geschoben, weil auf den Trails mehr Gehölz quer lag als anderswo. Von einem ungestürzten Baum konnten wir ein paar Mistelzweige mopsen. 

Wenigstens war das Wetter geil!





Nach 8h Tour bekam ich abends dann noch ein paar hausgemachte Eierkuchen vom netten Burschen serviert.  So muss das sein!


----------



## criscross (4. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Bei meiner letzten Tour hat mich ein netter Bursche begleitet.  (Irgendwer muss schließlich die Wasserflaschen, Proviant, Werkzeuge und das schwere Kettenschloß schleppen.  )
> Zunächst wie üblich die Stationen Tegeler Forst, Tegeler See, dann bei Tegelort übersetzen mit der Fähre nach Spandau, dort die Trails im Spandauer Forst, Teufelsbruch und Nebenmoore gerockt. Unterwegs gab es ein Reh und zwei Damhirsche zu sehen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Besuch aus Bielefeld ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. November 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Nachdem das Wetter Heute einfach zu gut war und Chris mit seinem Eislaster vorbei kam , haben wir statt herum zu lümmeln


Der Frühschoppen im Bikekeller war aber auch nicht zu verachten 


 
Komme gern wieder


----------



## Bullbaer (5. November 2017)

Kurze Frage an euch.
Bin eben nach Dauerregen aus dem Busch gekommen. Schlamm von oben bis unten. Hat einer von euch funktionierende Schutzbleche, die wirklich was können?


----------



## zoomer (5. November 2017)

Dave‘s Mud Shovels


----------



## Chevy86 (5. November 2017)

Noch zwei Bilder vom letzten warmen Tag im Oktober aus dem Münchener Nordwesten.


----------



## Chevy86 (5. November 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an euch.
> Bin eben nach Dauerregen aus dem Busch gekommen. Schlamm von oben bis unten. Hat einer von euch funktionierende Schutzbleche, die wirklich was können?



Hi, ich habe vorne und hinten die Zefal Schützer und wenn es mal dicker kommt, montiere ich die SKS Fatboards an das Unterrohr bzw. an die Sattelstange (siehe Post oben). Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl.


----------



## criscross (5. November 2017)

nen Schönheitspreis gibts dafür aber nicht...


----------



## Chevy86 (5. November 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> nen Schönheitspreis gibts dafür aber nicht...



Aber es ist nützlich. Die großen Schutzbleche kommen auch nur dran, wenn es sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (5. November 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> Besuch aus Bielefeld ?


yo 



Bullbaer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an euch. Bin eben nach Dauerregen aus dem Busch gekommen. Schlamm von oben bis unten. Hat einer von euch funktionierende Schutzbleche, die wirklich was können?


Kann die XLC-Mudguard MG-C05 + MG-C06 empfehlen. Billig, haltbar, leicht, schnell montiert, optisch akzeptabel, halten sauber.

---------

Heute hat es leider nur für eine kurze 90min-Runde bei Regen und Dämmerung gereicht...

Noch immer sind die enormen Sturmschäden im Tegeler Forst sichtbar  

















Am Tegeler See..





Verletzter Schwanensenior - der wurde ständig von den Enten gemoppt





Die Natur hält immer wieder Überraschungen bereit... Prost!





Der schöne Eislaster 





Nach Hause ging es dann mit der U-Bahn. Keinen Bock auf Asphaltscheissendreck.


----------



## Fatster (5. November 2017)

Wetter war heute sowas von sch...egal! 

800m unter der Erde waren @franky2222 et moi heute mal zur Abwechslung auf *Salz *unterwegs .. kein Matsch, kein Dreck, trotzdem *megageil! *




 

Ausführlich dann morgen, aber soviel sei verraten:
FatBikes sorgen auch 800m unter der Erde für Aufsehen


----------



## Fatster (6. November 2017)

Aalso; ich überschreib das Ganze hier mal mit:

*Fatte First Line in 800m Teufe*

( falls jemand schon vor uns mit dem Dicken dort war, dann möge er sich jetzt melden oder für immer schweigen <-- ich werd da gleich nochmal drauf zurückkommen  )


OK, los geht's:

Nachdem uns mein Handynavi einen klitzekleinen Streich gespielt hatte  und das Land Hessen mir vom Versuch , die verlorene Zeit wieder reinzuholen, vermutlich demnächst einen wenig erfreulichen Brief mit Bild zuschicken wird    ... naja, es werden wohl eher zwei Briefe werden    ... hatten wir dann letztlich doch noch rechtzeitig MERKERS in Thüringen erreicht.
Eigentlich sollten wir ja 9.30 Uhr bereits einfahren, aber aufgrund des oben beschriebenen Streichs des Navis durften wir großzügigerweise eine Stunde später als Nachzügler mit der zweiten Gruppe des Tages um 10.30 Uhr einfahren.

Vorher gab's noch ne kurze Einweisung des Bergwerk-Guides Reiner. Der meinte, die Einfahrt in zunächst 250m Tiefe dauere genau 93 Sekunden ... sollte es deutlich schneller gehen ..  *Achselzucken* ..   Also falls das der Versuch gewesen sein sollte, einen Gag zu machen, dann haben den nicht wirklich Alle verstanden 

Also noch schnell die Tafel im Eingangsbereich fotografiert, meiner Frau ganz romantisch per iMessage nochmals meine Liebe bekundet und dann ging's los:





Auf dem Weg zu den Aufzügen ... Front- Rück und Helmlicht waren Pflicht!




Die Aufzüge waren dreistöckig und *natürlich *waren Franky und ich im untersten ... wa ja klaa ... da fielen mir doch sofort Reiner's Worte wieder ein ...  



Die Verfrachtung in die Aufzüge war jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ne vertrauenssteigernde Maßnahme.



Aber in der Tat; 93 Sekunden später waren wir auf 250m Teufe  



... die Räder hatten schon vor uns den Weg nach unten gefunden, also lag es jetzt an uns, unsere Räder zu finden. 




Gut, wenn man so ein, zwei fatte Alleinstellungsmerkmale hat, an denen man sein Rad (vielleicht) schneller erkennt, als Andere  



Von der anschließenden Fahrt durch ca. 3m hohe, kohlrabenschwarze Schächte des *insgesamt* *ca. 4600 km* langen Tunnelsystems - nein, ich hab mich nicht verschrieben! - gibts leider keine Fotos, aber vielleicht kann ich den ein oder anderen GoPro-Screenshot nachreichen.

Erster STOP war dann die sog. Konzerthalle, wo schon ANASTASIA, PUR und andere Musikgrößen auftraten; Und auch das letztjährige DSDS-Finale fand in der MERKERS-Konzerthalle statt ... kleine Anekdote am Rande. Wegen "Dieta" musste der größte noch funktionsfähige Untertagebagger der Welt um 30 Meter versetzt werden 


 



Reiner (blaues Trikot) bei seiner überaus unterhaltsamen Führung, bei der er einen Brüller nach dem anderen raushaute  



... geht gleich weiter ...


----------



## moon-rider (6. November 2017)

Ich hoffe du hast dein Dickerchen danach ordentlich vom Salz befreit. 
Sehr geil, hat mir letztens erst ein Kumpel davon erzählt (der hatte aber keine Bilder).


----------



## Fatster (6. November 2017)

Jedenfalls finden da unten nicht nur MTB-Touren oder Konzertveranstaltungen statt, da fahren auch Leute ein um zu klettern 





einen Viertel-, Halb- oder ganzen Marathon zu laufen   und geheiratet werden kann dort unten wohl auch    ... aber m.M.n. ist die Befahrung mit dem FatBike die einzigst wirklich sinnvolle Tätigkeit, die man dort unten anstellen kann 

Für uns ging es jedenfalls nach einer sehr coolen Lasershow




weiter zu einer, wenn nicht *der* "Goldkammer", in welcher Hitler in den letzten Kriegsmonaten und -wochen versuchte, alles Gold, Geld und Kunstgegenstände des Dritten Reiches vor den Russen und den Amis in Sicherheit zu bringen ... hat nicht funktioniert, aber das kannte man ja alles schon aus "Monuments Men" mit George Clooney 

Die wahren heutigen "Schätze" standen *vor* der Schatzkammer (schwarzes Tor rechts!)



Drinnen dann die Originalaufnahmen der "Monuments Men"





und ein paar Nachbildungen der Schätze





.. ach ja, die Goldbarren im Hintergrund gehören übrigens Reiner - die versteckt er hier seit Jahren erfolgreich vor seiner Frau 

(M)ein Schatz unter seinesgleichen





Nachdem wir uns alle die imaginären Taschen gefüllt hatten, ging auf teils wirklich atemberaubend langen und schnellen Abfahren und nicht ganz so langen aber sacksteilen Gegenanstiegen mit 17% immer schön in Wellen weiter runter Richtung tiefstem Punkt der Tour.

Dazwischen gab's noch kurz ne Einweisung in die Sprengtechniken und @franky2222 tat so, als würde ihn das interessieren




Und plötzlich, aus heiterem Himmel - ich schwöre, ich hatte sie bis dahin nicht gesehen  - waren da noch zwei "Kollegas"



Ein PUGSLEY und ein SCOOP  

Mein Dicker hatte aber schon wieder versucht, Kontakt zu seinesgleichen aufzunehmen  ...




... als dieser jedoch (erfolglos) gestartet werden sollte und alles zu donnern und grollen begann, da wurde es ihm dann doch etwas "mulmig" und ich glaube er versteht jetzt, dass es dann doch noch größere "Trucks" gibt als ihn 

Wie gesagt; mit uns ging's tendenziell immer weiter abwärts bis wir endlich am tiefsten Punkt angelangten




Die Kristallbar:




..  .. wieso nur hatte ich das dumpfe Gefühl, dass der Rückweg übelst deutlich anstrengender sein würde als die Schussfahrt bis hierher?


----------



## Fatster (6. November 2017)

Bilda vom faahn ...

Los geht's!
Rechts die "Begleit-Lkw's", die Teilnehmer, die nicht mehr wollten oder konnten ausgesammelt haben ...




Jetzt gibt's kein Zurück mehr. 



Pechschwarze Nacht! 



Franky 

 



Warten bis alle wieder beisammen sind. 



Weiter geht's 

 



Kurve!  



Licht und die besten Wünsche!  



... naja, und so weiter eben .... eine einmalige Atmosphäre da unten 

Und das Wissen, auf SALZ zu fahren, das ist schon was besonders .... gespiegelt hat es, als wäre es GLAS .. geil!


----------



## Fatster (6. November 2017)

Und im Wissen, hier vollste allgemeine Verwirrung auszulösen, noch paar "Fahrbilder" von Whistler ... 


Dat hier is potentielle "Beute" .. hätten meine Enkel sein können 




.. ich krieg euch ..



.. *ich krieg euch ..*



*.. ICH KRIEG EUCH .. *


 ... nächstes Mal dann ... Püh! 

Dat Paradies! 









Und hier isser, der Herr @Peng999 ... der war schuld!   



Aus dem Weg, ihr Angsthasen 




Airtime ahead!







Dat @Peng999 zündet den Turbo 




... na warte ... 




.. aber *dich* krieg dich ..




.. gleich ..




*.. kannste vielleicht mal warten !!?  *




... danke! 




Gerade noch aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen, dat der angeflogen kam ... Puh!


----------



## Fatster (6. November 2017)

So, Abschluss MERKERS:

50 Meter rechts neben dem Kiosk zeigte sich, woher der seinen Namen hat ... Kristallgrotte ... WOW! Echt! 




Kommt jetzt auf den eh ziemlich besch..... Handyfotos nicht so raus, aber diese gigantischen Salzkristalle sind schon ne Wucht anzuschauen 



27 Grad hat's da unten ...  ... jaaaa Mario, im Winter auch! 




Unser "Hochzeitsfoto" habe ich ja bereits ganz oben gepostet .. hier nochmal jeder einzeln!








Und apropos "ne Wucht anzuschauen":




So, jetzt habt ihr's fast überstanden ... so wie wir auf dem Bild auch! Letztes sammeln, damit auch ja keine(r) unten bleibt




 Am Ende hat's dann sogar noch zu nem Gruppenfoto gelangt .. ganz links, das Pugs mit Ritzelpaket vorne ist einfach nur cool! 



So, feddisch! Es geht wieder 93 Sekunden nach oben!  



War im Preis mit drin  ...  ... das Zweite vermutlich nicht, aber da war noch sooooo viel übrig  



Ich habe fertig, *GLÜCK AUF! *


----------



## MTBpleasure (7. November 2017)

Ich war dann auch mal wieder unterwegs in den heimischen Trails Punkte sammeln für den Winterpokal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (7. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> So, Abschluss MERKERS:
> 
> 50 Meter rechts neben dem Kiosk zeigte sich, woher der seinen Namen hat ... Kristallgrotte ... WOW! Echt!
> Anhang anzeigen 661990
> ...



Ritzel vorne?
Hat es neben den roten Teilen etwa noch mehr Extras bekommen, nachdem ich mich verließ?

Freut mich, dass es genutzt wird - auf dass der Brooks-Sattel niemals das Knarzen einstellt!


----------



## Fatster (8. November 2017)

Jepp, hier nochmal ein Bild extra für dich .. quasi zur Strafe, dass Du es verkauft hast .. leiden sollst Du!


----------



## BigJohn (8. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jepp, hier nochmal ein Bild extra für dich .. quasi zur Strafe, dass Du es verkauft hast .. leiden sollst Du!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 662594


sieht richtig toll aus, so mit den Oldschool-Digicam-Effekten


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. November 2017)

i´ll be back 

Endlich mal richtiges Wetter für´s Fatbike 
Also raus aus den 4 Wänden, und ab in den Wald. 

An der Ruine Altdahn vorbei:


 

Weiter zum Hochstein:


 

Nettes Schlafplätzchen in luftiger Höhe gefunden 


 

Ausblick von oben besagtem Plätzchen:


 

Das Fatbike darf eine Etage höher nächtigen (wenn es brav ist)


 

Auf dem Rückweg noch schnell auf den Schützenwandfelsen hochgeklettert 


 

Auf den 25km und 800hm keine Menschenseele angetroffen Schee war es mal wieder


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>



Sehr cool! Wobei ich nicht pennen könnte, wenn das Bike 


Fibbs79 schrieb:


> eine Etage höher nächtigen


müsste...


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 663018


Du hast doch nicht im Wohnwagen übernachtet , wie kommt der dort hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. November 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht im Wohnwagen übernachtet , wie kommt der dort hin



Einfach schicken lassen 




Edith: auf dem Bild ist die Ruine Altdahn zu sehen. Da kann man mit dem Auto hinfahren (Asphaltscheißendreck)


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. November 2017)

Der höchste Campingplatz der Pfalz, sozusagen


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. November 2017)

Heute endlich mal die Reifen auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Probefahrt durfte natürlich nicht fehlen 


 



 

zu schnell für den Autofokus 


 

und schon wieder kein Mensch angetroffen


----------



## Fatster (10. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal die Reifen auf Tubeless umgerüstet.
> ...



... you'll love it! 



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> und schon wieder kein Mensch angetroffen


Nichmal der "blaue Elefant" im Wald gewesen??


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nichmal der "blaue Elefant" im Wald gewesen??



Noch nicht einmal ne Maus gesehen ..... vielleicht sollte ich weniger trinken (oder mehr??)


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Noch nicht einmal ne Maus gesehen ..... vielleicht sollte ich weniger trinken (oder mehr??)


natürlich mehr 

PS Immer wieder schöne Aufnahmen


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. November 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an euch.
> Bin eben nach Dauerregen aus dem Busch gekommen. Schlamm von oben bis unten. Hat einer von euch funktionierende Schutzbleche, die wirklich was können?



Ich kann die Mud Shovels auch empfehlen, gibt`s bei Radonline inkl. Versand für knapp 22 € und machen einen guten Eindruck, bisher leider nur für eine kurze Fahrt Zeit gehabt, aber für den Preis kann man nix verkehrt machen und sie sehen auch nicht so grausig aus wie die SKS.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen; ich bin neu hier; ich bin kürzlich relativ spontan Fatbikebesitzerin geworden ; ich habe mich quasi bei einer Probefahrt auf dem LadysOnly-(Forum-) Treffen ̶v̶̶e̶̶r̶̶l̶̶o̶̶c̶̶k̶̶e̶̶n̶  überzeugen lassen .........

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Test-, Probe- und Übungsfahrt Anfang Oktober























Macht Spaß!


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. November 2017)

-lich Willkommen bei den Fätten und viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> -lich Willkommen bei den Fätten und viel Spaß.


gilt auch für Dich , lang keine fatten Tourenbilder von Dir gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (10. November 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen; ich bin neu hier; ich bin kürzlich relativ spontan Fatbikebesitzerin geworden ; ich habe mich quasi bei einer Probefahrt auf dem LadysOnly-(Forum-) Treffen ̶v̶̶e̶̶r̶̶l̶̶o̶̶c̶̶k̶̶e̶̶n̶  überzeugen lassen .........
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder von der Test-, Probe- und Übungsfahrt Anfang Oktober
> 
> ...



Von mir ebenfalls ein herzliches "Hallo" 

Und mit dem 9:Zero:7 haste ja auch gleich eh mal alles richtig gemacht  ... oder wie der "Kaiser" sagen würde:
It's a Classic .. we call it a Klassiker 

Also dann: Hau rein!


----------



## Perlenkette (10. November 2017)

Danke! Spaß habe ich!  Mit dem Fully bin ich grade ordentlich geflogen; dem Fattie vertraue ich .

Das Bike ist übrigens eines "mit Vergangenheit",  mtbbee hat es aufgebaut.


....und achso, lieber Wettergott; vielen Dank für die Woche Fatbiketestwetter; ich habe nun ausführlich genug getestet und probiert; jetzt kann wieder Sonne und milde Herbstromantik!


----------



## hw_doc (10. November 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen; ich bin neu hier; ich bin kürzlich relativ spontan Fatbikebesitzerin geworden ; ich habe mich quasi bei einer Probefahrt auf dem LadysOnly-(Forum-) Treffen ̶v̶̶e̶̶r̶̶l̶̶o̶̶c̶̶k̶̶e̶̶n̶  überzeugen lassen .........
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder von der Test-, Probe- und Übungsfahrt Anfang Oktober
> 
> ...



Ist Dir aufgefallen, dass der Vorbau während der Fahrt eingelaufen ist?
Der hat glatt ein paar Zentimeter verloren!  B)


----------



## Perlenkette (11. November 2017)

Stimmt; ich hab einen anderen Vorbau und einen neuen Sattel.


----------



## RoDeBo (11. November 2017)

Mein Prä-Wochenende im Zabergäu...:

Gezwungenermaßen hat´s mich nach Zaberfeld-Ochsenburg verschlagen...trotzdem den Big Ed eingepackt...
Vor Ort dann das...





trotzdem losgefahren





an den Eppinger Linien dann Fatbike im Verhack...









dann bis Maulbronn im lustigen Wechsel aus Waldautobahn und Trails weiter zur Belohnung...





...wieder weiter...





nachgespurt:









der Panoramafunktion wurde auch ganz psychedelisch zumute...





mehr Trails im Nebel und Niesel...







 



herrliche Fernsicht über die herbstlichen Weinberge...













am End hatte ich dann dennoch meine 47,1 km zusammen und war schön nass von außen und innen. Also am nächsten Tag gleich nochmal raus...





an der Burg





in der Burg





von der Burg



 Anhang anzeigen 663714


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Mein Prä-Wochenende im Zabergäu...:
> 
> Gezwungenermaßen hat´s mich nach Zaberfeld-Ochsenburg verschlagen...trotzdem den Big Ed eingepackt...
> Vor Ort dann das...
> ...



In Zaberfeld ne Tour ohne DEN Zaberfelder @Fatster???


----------



## zoomer (11. November 2017)

Bitte im Internet keine Essensphotos zwischen den Mahlzeiten posten.
Danke.


----------



## RoDeBo (11. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> In Zaberfeld ne Tour ohne DEN Zaberfelder @Fatster???


Ohje!...ich wußte es nicht...ehrlich!


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. November 2017)

Scheinbar gibt's dort nur feuchtes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (11. November 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Scheinbar gibt's dort nur feuchtes Wetter


nein...das sieht nur so aus...


----------



## 29erBiker (12. November 2017)

Kurze Sonntagvormittagsrunde bei +1 Grad und Nebel....








auf dem Burg (trail) weg der gleichzeitig auch Lutherweg und Schieferpfad ist...





auf dem Pralinen (trail) weg 



und auf dem Schiefertrail 



Schöne wars trotz Kälte....


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. November 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> gilt auch für Dich , lang keine fatten Tourenbilder von Dir gesehen



Bin in der arbeitsreichen Saison auf privaten Touren immer knipsfaul, erfreue mich dann immer an euren Photos... 

Gelobe aber Besserung und poste in Kürze ein paar Schneebilder, davon haben wir hier oben schon ne ordentliche Ladung abbekommen.


----------



## Eddy2012 (13. November 2017)

Gestern war bei uns im Flachland absolutes Schweinewetter. Ein paar hundert Meter höher sollte laut Wetterfrosch der Regen in Schnee übergehen - er hatte recht! Der erste Schnee dieses Jahr in Oberhof:










Schön war´s...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## fatbikepeg (13. November 2017)

Hab dem Maronen-Pugs heute mal bissel die Gegend gezeigt... 

An der Panke





Schillerpark









Am Flughafensee


----------



## sigma7 (13. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


>


Die Pedale passen sehr gut zum Pugsley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (13. November 2017)

Ist das ein FatBike? Ich meine das Holzdingens da. 
Entdeckt heute auf dem Mainradweg zwischen Frankfurt und Mainz auf dem Grundstück eines kleinen Garagen Händlers. Ich war aber nur mit meinem CC unterwegs. Dennoch Punkte für den Winterpokal....


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. November 2017)

die Farbe von dem Surly in Verbindung mit dem Skinwall Reifen sind der Hammer!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> die Farbe von dem Surly in Verbindung mit dem Skinwall Reifen sind der Hammer!



Ist glaub ich des erste Fati wo ich mir das auch gedacht hab 

G.


----------



## Tony- (14. November 2017)

Noch die Griffe aus braunem Leder bitte.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. November 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Noch die Griffe aus braunem Leder bitte.



Von BROOKS natürlich


----------



## hw_doc (14. November 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Noch die Griffe aus braunem Leder bitte.





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Von BROOKS natürlich



Und ich hatte sie dahingehend informiert.  
M'im schwarzen Sattel wär das nicht passiert. Und es fehlen Federn.

(Schaut trotzdem ganz gut aus, solange wie die Reifen bleiben dürfen.)


----------



## fatbikepeg (14. November 2017)

Jahaaa... beruhigt Euch! Es ist NUR EIN FAHRRAD! 

Wenn auch ein ziemlich geiles. 

Köppchensee / Tegeler Fließ:


----------



## Rommos (14. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und ich hatte sie dahingehend informiert.
> M'im schwarzen Sattel wär das nicht passiert. Und es fehlen Federn.
> 
> (Schaut trotzdem ganz gut aus, solange wie die Reifen bleiben dürfen.)



Also Federn braucht's m.M.n. nicht, too much....

Aber einfach ein tolles Pug


----------



## Tony- (14. November 2017)

Schwarzer Sattel mit Schwarzen Ledergriffen wäre auch fein, hätt man einen Farbton weniger.


----------



## Berganbeter (14. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Jahaaa... beruhigt Euch! Es ist NUR EIN FAHRRAD!
> 
> Wenn auch ein ziemlich geiles.
> 
> ...


Einfach ein geiler Bock! Gratuliere! Nur schade das es die Reifen nicht in vollfat gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (14. November 2017)

Tegeler Fließ / Eichwerder Moorwiesen


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Tegeler Fließ / Eichwerder Moorwiesen




Sag mal Peggy , hast Du so einen heißen Fahrstil das Du jedes mal die Reifen in Seen oder Flüssen abkühlen musst


----------



## fatbikepeg (14. November 2017)

Ich muss immer die Hundekacke und Pferdeäpfel von den Reifen spülen, bevor das festpappt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. November 2017)

Dann sind die Griffe doch bald braun.


----------



## RoDeBo (14. November 2017)

nach dem Zabergäu...
auch zuhaus wechselhaft bis sehr nass...und zum Abschluß auch noch Schneeregen! Im Rheinland! im November schon!


----------



## stuhli (14. November 2017)

Und hier gibt's auch noch neues Bild von mir.
War heute auf einem Testritt wegen des neuen Lenkers und der versenkbaren Sattelstütze.

Dicke Dinger unter sich


----------



## Perlenkette (15. November 2017)

Matsch- und Schmuddelwetter: Am Wochenende war es leider ziemlich verregnet; am Sonntag kam nur kurz die Sonne raus und es war noch matschiger als Samstag. Macht nix; Augen zu (Brille auf) und durch   !


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2017)

Respektabler Frauenanteil bei uns


----------



## Oberfoerster (15. November 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2017)

Oberfoerster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 665293 Anhang anzeigen 665295
> Anhang anzeigen 665293


Bist du a Färrder?


----------



## Oberfoerster (15. November 2017)

Ne ne, paar Kilometer weiter oben, aus Thüringen...
Der Deckel passt nur so gut, weil der Drahtesel, jedenfalls wenn sauber, ja bissl _"Grüner"_ ist als Andere


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2017)

Schade


----------



## 29erBiker (16. November 2017)

Heute kurzen Abstecher zum Rennsteig gemacht...





und zum Kießlichbruch


----------



## MTBpleasure (17. November 2017)

Nightride vorgestern. "Nur" dieses eine Bild habe ich gemacht.


----------



## digi-foto.at (17. November 2017)

Heut auch noch ne kleine Runde gedreht bevor's mit Schneeregen los ging..









schönes Wochenende..
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (18. November 2017)

Bin gestern aus Asien zurück, daher heute wegen Jetlag mal früh raus und eine Runde auf den Berg geradelt.


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. November 2017)

unser Fatbiker @BigHit66 war unterwegs:




steht zum Foto des Tages, also bitte Stern geben


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. November 2017)

ich selbst war auch mal wieder unterwegs...

Gabel tetsten und neue Bremse probefahren (hab den XT-Sattel gegen einen ZEE-Sattel getauscht)
vorweg, funzt alles super!!! 

Bergauf Material schohnen:




Bremssattel zur Ansicht




einrollen








und dann zum Gabeltest
Absprung




Landung




weil es funktioniert gleich nochmal...









Temperatur war über 0°C, da kann man noch in kurzen Hosen fahren


----------



## fatbikepeg (18. November 2017)

Den regenfreien Vormittag genutzt und die Trails im Tegeler Forst und am Tegeler See gerockt. 





Schwarzkittel auf Kuschelkurs - Paarungszeit bei den Wildschweinen: 













Obligatorische Wasserszene:


----------



## Knarfifrank (18. November 2017)

Erster Schneekontakt...diese Saison...


----------



## bikebecker (18. November 2017)

Hallo
Heute mal die Winterreifen rund um den Staufen getestet.









Test bestanden,  die Spikes können aber gerne noch im Keller bleibt.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Panama1970 (18. November 2017)

Nach sehr langer Auszeit und nur kurzen Runden wurde es endlich mal wieder Zeit für einen tagfüllenden Ausritt im Teuto und der Egge.


----------



## criscross (18. November 2017)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Nach sehr langer Auszeit und nur kurzen Runden wurde es endlich mal wieder Zeit für einen tagfüllenden Ausritt im Teuto und der Egge.Anhang anzeigen 666371
> Anhang anzeigen 666372


ist das an der Falkenburg ?


----------



## Panama1970 (18. November 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> ist das an der Falkenburg ?


Jupp, aber keinem sagen das man um den Zaun herumfahren kann


----------



## criscross (18. November 2017)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Jupp, aber keinem sagen das man um den Zaun herumfahren kann



nein....ich sach nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panama1970 (18. November 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> nein....ich sach nix
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 666382



Wie, Sonnenschein? Jedes mal wenn ich da oben bin hat's Drisswetter


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. November 2017)

noch paar bewegte Bilder von heute...


----------



## digi-foto.at (19. November 2017)

Ist es nicht faszinierend wie 2 dicke Reifen aus einem erwachsenen Mann einen kleinen Jungen mit leuchtenden Augen machen können, wenn beim morgendlichen Blick aus dem Fenster der erste Schee gesichtet wird .
Einfach herrlich... 

















War allerdings schon deutlich anstrengender den Berg hoch, aber den Trail runter dann....









Echt brutal der Grip von den......






lg
Kurt


----------



## BigHit66 (19. November 2017)

+4 Grad - kleine Hausrunde heute morgen, leider taut's schon wieder


----------



## shibby68 (19. November 2017)

Ruhrpott Tour


----------



## fatbikepeg (19. November 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 666577
> 
> Ruhrpott Tour


Dich und das Mittwoch gibts also auch noch! 

-----

Quizfrage:  Was stimmt hier auf dem Bild nicht?


----------



## Wendo (19. November 2017)

Ganz klar die grüne Eiskugel, als ob irgendjemand Pistazie essen würde


----------



## shibby68 (19. November 2017)

Der Truck fehlt


----------



## shibby68 (19. November 2017)

Klar gibts mich noch, fahre nur momentan mehr mit den ssp gurken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (19. November 2017)

Ice Cream ohne Ice Cream Truck 

Das geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## hw_doc (19. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ...
> Quizfrage:  Was stimmt hier auf dem Bild nicht?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 666659



Sattel is braun, Griffe nich!  B)


----------



## Speedskater (19. November 2017)

Heute sind wir wieder mal im Taunus auf den Feldberg geradelt.








Moppel nach artgerechter Haltung.




Peg, es ist hell Du kannst das Rücklicht aus machen.


----------



## Speedskater (19. November 2017)

Ich habe Moppel mal als Bike der Woche vorgeschlagen. 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2216457


----------



## Wendo (19. November 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Ist es nicht faszinierend wie 2 dicke Reifen aus einem erwachsenen Mann einen kleinen Jungen mit leuchtenden Augen machen können, wenn beim morgendlichen Blick aus dem Fenster der erste Schee gesichtet wird .
> Einfach herrlich...
> 
> 
> ...



Super Bilder, da hätten einige, besonders das letzte richtig Kalender potential


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. November 2017)

Earlybird:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (20. November 2017)

Alles richtig gemacht: Gestern aus der Nebel- und Regenregion Eisenach auf den Rennsteig "geflüchtet", siehe da  -  schönstes Winterwetter!
Richtig Spass macht es auch mit dem kurzbeinigen Begleiter, durch den Schnee fährt man nicht schneller als der Dackel läuft...









Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fatster (20. November 2017)

Unser Fatbike-Kolleesche @madone steht zum BdT:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2216428?in=potdPool

.... ich sag's nur  ...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Unser Fatbike-Kolleesche @madone steht zum BdT:
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2216428?in=potdPool
> 
> .... ich sag's nur  ...



Hoffe du hast Bike der Woche auch schon gesternt 

G.


----------



## fatbikepeg (20. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Unser Fatbike-Kolleesche @madone steht zum BdT:
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2216428?in=potdPool
> 
> .... ich sag's nur  ...


Das Bild stand schon im Januar zur Wahl für das BdT. Vielleicht klappts ja diesmal.


----------



## hw_doc (20. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Earlybird:
> Anhang anzeigen 666873



Dann mal ab in den Kalenderfaden damit!


----------



## BigJohn (20. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann mal ab in den Kalenderfaden damit!


Ursache und Wirkung  In der Wahl zum Bild des Tages steht dieses Foto, weil er es gestern für den Kalender hochgeladen hat


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann mal ab in den Kalenderfaden damit!



Neeeeeee. Das Bike ist total unscharf geworden


----------



## Wendo (20. November 2017)

Fährst du bei dem Wetter echt ohne Handschuhe? Mir würden die "Gnotsche"  abfallen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2017)

Wendo schrieb:


> Fährst du bei dem Wetter echt ohne Handschuhe? Mir würden die "Gnotsche"  abfallen



Wahrscheinlich die Zeit zum Anziehen bei Selbstauslöser zu knapp 

G.


----------



## bikebecker (22. November 2017)

Hallo
Auf dem Weg in den Taunus




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (22. November 2017)

Nach vielen  Jahren hat mal wieder eine Tour mit @flo_bass hingehauen, bei Traumwetter.


----------



## Berganbeter (23. November 2017)

Heute wieder mal Draussen gekocht:dann wolte mein Dickerchen noch aufn Berg.Nebel? Ist mir egal.


----------



## Strampelino (24. November 2017)

Erste fahrt mit meinem ersten Fatbike..........scheeeeeee wars


----------



## rsu (24. November 2017)

Heute mal etwas Werbung für das Canyon Dude  

Hatte genug von schlammigen Trails und weit muss man ja nicht hoch um in den Schnee zu kommen. Ausserdem sind seit Anfang November diverse Passstrassen gesperrt, also vermeintlich perfekte Bedingungen fürs Fatbike. Leider hatte niemand sonst Zeit, dann wieder gehadert ob es sich wohl lohnt für ca 1000hm in die Berge zu fahren. Hatte mir am Ende den Furkapass ausgesucht, sollte laut Aussage eines Lokals machbar sein. Am Ende den Schweinhund bezwungen und losgezogen...

Die Anfahrt von Andermatt kommend sah schon mal vielversprechend aus  - fürs Foto habe ich brav angehalten 




In Realp angekommen musste ich mich erst mal an den "Temperatursturz" von 13 Grad auf -2 Grad gewöhnen. Dafür alles schön gefroren. Da ich die Gamaschen eingepackt hatte, hab ich sie auch angezogen. Dachte eher zum wärmen, weniger dass ich sie brauchen würde - ich sollte mich noch glücklich schätzen sie angezogen zu haben. Die ersten hm verlaufen im Schatten und in stark befahrenem Schnee - sieht so eine gesperrte Alpenstrasse aus  Naja, wenigstens findet man so gut eine Spur auf der man relativ mühelos bergauf kommt. Dann kam ich endlich aus dem Schatten.





Bald war aber auch für die Autos Schluss und es gab nur noch Spuren von Fussgängern, Skifahrern und dem Schneemobil vom Tiefenbach Resti. Die Strecke wird wohl auch hin und wieder mit einem Pistenbully zum Rodeln präpariert. Shuttle mit Schneemobil ist wohl auch möglich, muss ich unbedingt mal noch machen diesen Winter  Nach den ersten knapp 500hm beim Galenstock war schon ordentlich Luft aus meinen Beinen. Das Fahren fühlte sich an als wäre die Bremse gezogen. 2h hatte mein Bekannter veranschlagt, am Ende sollten es 3,5h sein. Blick zurück vom Galenstock...





 Die nächsten 100hm bis Tiefenbach sollten relativ flach und erholsam verlaufen. Leider wurde der Schnee immer tiefer und pulvriger, Treten wurde zur Qual. Also mal Luftdruck abgelassen, am Ende waren es um die 0.1bar. Erstaunlich dass jetzt doch wieder einiges fahrbar war, wahrscheinlich nur die Psyche  In Tiefenbach der Schreck, hier endete die halbwegs fahrbare Strecke. Zwar lagen nur noch gute 300hm vor mir, aber dafür locker noch die Hälfte der Wegstrecke. Die nächsten 200hm habe ich mich mehrmals für die sinnlose Aktion verflucht, ans Verschieben gedacht und mich gefragt warum man sich sowas antut. Also im Wechsel ein paar Meter schieben, fahren, durchatmen, schieben, fahren, durchatmen.. Das Furka Hotel hat man ständig vor der Nase und ist doch sooo weit entfernt - in der Mitte des Bildes:





Von Fahren kann man hier dann nicht mehr sprechen - sieht machbar aus aber man versank sofort und wühlte sich ein Loch mit dem Hinterrad:




Inzwischen blies der Wind auch recht unangenehm und Sonne gab es auch keine mehr. Nachdem in Summe ca 800hm geschafft waren, waren die Zweifel verflogen und bald stand ich einsam vor dem Furka Hotel, lediglich eine Spinne krabbelte noch über den Schnee. Irgendwie wenig einladend, herber Charme sage ich mal...




Jetzt musste ich aber natürlich noch bis zum Furka Passschild fahren. Ging dann auch erstaunlich gut über hart verblasene Schneeflächen, Eis und freien Teer. Ist ein Erlebnis so alleine dort oben wenn man den Betrieb im Sommer kennt. Dann das Zielbild, geschafft...



 

Kalt wurde mir auch auf der Abfahrt nicht, die oberen 300hm musste ich kräftig treten sonst blieb ich sofort im Schnee stecken. Erst auf den letzten 600hm war dann etwas Erholung angesagt. Das Beste zum Schluss, Schuhe und Reifen sahen aus wie frisch gewaschen. Würde ich es nochmal machen, ich glaube schon... Das nächste Mal dann aber bitte mit Sonne.

PS: man kann tubeless auch mit 0.1bar fahren, zumindest im Schnee. Hatte ich mich vorher nicht getraut


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. November 2017)

Klasse! Wenn da mal kein Kalenderbild dabei ist


----------



## cherokee190 (25. November 2017)

Würde mir auch das 5. Bild, mit dem auf der Straße liegenden Dude, als Kalenderbild wünschen


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. November 2017)

@rsu  coole Nummer!

hab noch einen Nachtrag vom Mittwoch ATW-Biken


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. November 2017)

Wenn das so weitergeht muss Chris ein 52er Wochenkalender zusammenbasteln ...... duckundweg 

Edith: falscher Thread .... yomai bassd scho


----------



## Lothar6472 (25. November 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ein 52er Wochenkalender



Hey Fibbs79,

das ist übrigens eine EXTREM GUTE Idee !!!
Ich fand bebilderte Monatskalender schon immer irgendwie doof.
Vielleicht gibt es noch andere die lieber 52 mal im Jahr ein tolles Bild sehen möchten  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. November 2017)

heute wieder mit den unfahrbaren JJ 4.4 unterwegs


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> heute wieder mit den unfahrbaren JJ 4.4 unterwegs


Du Teufelskerl!


----------



## wosch (25. November 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> heute wieder mit den unfahrbaren JJ 4.4 unterwegs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 668715 Anhang anzeigen 668716 Anhang anzeigen 668717 Anhang anzeigen 668718


Schoppketal? Muss ich auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## criscross (25. November 2017)

wosch schrieb:


> Schoppketal? Muss ich auch mal wieder hin.


jo, und dann noch zur Sandgrube, mit Blick auf die Senne und Oerlinghausen


----------



## Bullbaer (25. November 2017)

Puh, Winterpokal auf die schlammige Tour... 
hab diverse Wanderer im Matsch überholt


----------



## Starter77 (25. November 2017)

Bisschen Schnee gab's doch...



 



 



 




 
Mein 2. Zuhause...



 

Hoffentlich gibt's morgen mehr Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (25. November 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Würde mir auch das 5. Bild, mit dem auf der Straße liegenden Dude, als Kalenderbild wünschen



Hab es mir mal in gross angeschaut aber leider ist das ein Handybild mit zu schlechter Auflösung. Taugt daher leider eher nicht für den Kalender. Wirklich schade dass oben keine Sonne mehr schien...


----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. November 2017)

So, ich auch mal: Nach Krankheitspause seit letztem WE wieder unterwegs, seit diesem WE endlich mit Schutzblechen. Die wurden dann auch ausgiebig benutzt. Wie üblich bin ich mal wieder viel zu spät los gefahren und konnte nur Wackelbilder schiessen:


 

 

 


 

 Ist das nicht krass, wie das Rad ganz anders aussieht, nur weil das Bild scharf ist ;-)


----------



## 29erBiker (26. November 2017)

Sonntag vormittag auf dem Rennsteig....keine Menschenseele weit und breit...


----------



## bikebecker (26. November 2017)

Hallo
Auf dem Altkönig.



Danach fing es richtig an zu schneien.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Marzi (26. November 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Puh, Winterpokal auf die schlammige Tour...
> hab diverse Wanderer im Matsch überholt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 668775 Anhang anzeigen 668776 Anhang anzeigen 668777 Anhang anzeigen 668779 Anhang anzeigen 668780


Bist du an der Dhünn entlang? kommt mir so bekannt vor, bin da glaub im August mal her gefahren


----------



## Knarfifrank (26. November 2017)

Kleine Hausrunde auf den Hohen Peißenberg


----------



## BigHit66 (26. November 2017)

War heute auch wieder unterwegs u. hatte sogar die Kamera eingepackt - es gab wenig Schnee aber dafür umso mehr Matsch


----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. November 2017)

Am Feldi auch beides: Erst wenig Schnee, dann viel Matsch.


----------



## Strampelino (26. November 2017)

@ursinator2.0  cool mein Haushügel, dachte da gibt es keine Fatbiker.


----------



## docrobin (26. November 2017)

Bei uns hat die Fatbike-Saison auch wieder begonnen. Zum Eingewöhnen ging es erst einmal in den Sand der Jungen Heide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (26. November 2017)

docrobin schrieb:


> Bei uns hat die Fatbike-Saison auch wieder begonnen. Zum Eingewöhnen ging es erst einmal in den Sand der Jungen Heide. Anhang anzeigen 669251Anhang anzeigen 669252 Anhang anzeigen 669253Anhang anzeigen 669254


Bitte mal das zweite Bild für den Kalender vorschlagen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (27. November 2017)

Du meinst das mit Hans Rey?


----------



## crossy-pietro (27. November 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Du meinst das mit Hans Rey?



Ja, echt - frappierende Ähnlichkeit


----------



## shibby68 (27. November 2017)

starke bilder. bei mir da leider eher otto-normal-tour. echt frisch geworden draussen, dafür wird das bier nicht so schnell warm


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. November 2017)

.


----------



## Starter77 (27. November 2017)

Gestern ...















 


Zugeschneiter Sumpf - herrlich


----------



## Eddy2012 (27. November 2017)

Gestern wieder im Schnee  -  das ist doch schöner als im Schlamm...



 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## fatbikepeg (27. November 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Du meinst das mit Hans Rey?


Mir Wurscht. Können auch das Gesicht vom Kurt reinphotoshoppen. 
Ansonsten ist das Bild genial: schöne Szene, tolles Licht, traumhafte Stimmung... und natürlich geiles Mooni 
Das vierte Bild ist auch recht nett, aber da stören irgendwie die Baustofffabrik mit den Sandsilos im Hintergrund. Wobei... *industrial* ist ja derzeit mega in. 

---------

Gestern war Eislaster-Tag:





















Tegeler Forst sieht jetzt voll öde aus. Bäume kahl, Blätter liegen alle unten und sind braun. Hab Bock auf verschneite Tannenwälder. Vielleicht Harz?


----------



## hw_doc (27. November 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Mir Wurscht. Können auch das Gesicht vom Kurt reinphotoshoppen.
> Ansonsten ist das Bild genial: schöne Szene, tolles Licht, traumhafte Stimmung... und natürlich geiles Mooni
> Das vierte Bild ist auch recht nett, aber da stören irgendwie die Baustofffabrik mit den Sandsilos im Hintergrund. Wobei... *industrial* ist ja derzeit mega in.
> 
> ...



Harz is fast überall steil - falls Du Dir das geben willst...
Vielleicht mi'm Bus hoch bis Clausthal-Zellerfeld und von da nach Osterode, z. B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (27. November 2017)

Marzi schrieb:


> Bist du an der Dhünn entlang? kommt mir so bekannt vor, bin da glaub im August mal her gefahren


Genau da war ich!


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. November 2017)

@fatbikepeg komm runter ins Allgäu, hier hat`s Schnee ohne Ende, hab heute morgen fast 1 Stunde gebraucht bis ich mein Auto freigeschaufelt hatte und dann musste ich den Schnee verlassen und in den hohen Norden fahren, hier nur Wind und Regen...


----------



## Perlenkette (28. November 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf dem Altkönig.
> Anhang anzeigen 668983
> Danach fing es richtig an zu schneien.
> Gruß bikebecker



Da isser ja, der Bruder!!! Ich bin für ein baldiges Familientreffen .


----------



## bikebecker (28. November 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Da isser ja, der Bruder!!! Ich bin für ein baldiges Familientreffen .



Hallo
Der Bruder ist eine Schwester.      Schwester @Bettina 
Das Treffen sollten wir aber hingekommen. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Perlenkette (28. November 2017)

Die Bikes sind Brüder; die Fahrerinnen "alte" Bekannte.


----------



## Berganbeter (28. November 2017)

Heute die Mittagssonne genützt und Altwiener Suppentopf genossen.Mmmhh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar6472 (28. November 2017)

Wir hatten heute bestes Wetter für schlammige Waldpfade


----------



## Wendo (28. November 2017)

Das Schutzblech an den Kettenstreben, sowas sieht man ja immer wieder, was hält das denn ab?
Den Dreck der in die Kniekehlen fliegt oder hilft das eher dem Umwerfer - weil dafür könnte ich es aktuell vielleicht auch brauchen...der schaltet vor lauter Kruste kaum noch


----------



## Lothar6472 (28. November 2017)

Wendo schrieb:


> Das Schutzblech an den Kettenstreben



Da hast Du recht  es dient zum größten Teil dem Umwerfer und es fliegt nicht so viel schmodder in Richtung Tasche, für mich auch wichtiger,
denn die Klamotten kommen direkt in die Waschmaschine


----------



## Adieu (28. November 2017)

Kack Fotoqualität, aber ein hoch qualitativer Ausflug. Wiedermal brutalst spassig. Auf einer stellenweise doch ordentlich steilen Skipiste runter, bevor es überhaupt eine Piste ist.


----------



## 29erBiker (28. November 2017)

Feierabendrunde...










der Mond war auch schon da...


----------



## ursinator2.0 (28. November 2017)

Strampelino schrieb:


> @ursinator2.0  cool mein Haushügel, dachte da gibt es keine Fatbiker.


Bin auch erst wenige Wochen mit einem Fatbike unterwegs (von daher gibts jetzt einen mehr), hab aber doch schon öfter diverse Sichtungen gehabt, wenn auch nicht letztes Wochenende ;-)


----------



## RoDeBo (28. November 2017)

...um den Jahreswechsel wollt ich mal einen Fatbiker mehr in Eurer Region geben...habt Ihr schöne Tipps, die Ihr verratet? ...gerne per PM...ist ja hier eigentlich nicht der richtige Ort...


----------



## Lothar6472 (29. November 2017)

Eine Runde um Ahrweiler - Bunte Kuh


----------



## Lothar6472 (29. November 2017)

Im September am Vorderriss und der Isar Quellregion


----------



## Lothar6472 (29. November 2017)

Mit Scoop und dem Panzer zu Besuch bei Freunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (30. November 2017)

Sieht aus wie das stillgelegte Flugfeld in FFB


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. November 2017)

ich hatte heute Bock auf viel Schnee, fast bischen zu viel zum fahren 

zählt das als "Halbfett"?








leider war der Schnee recht nass, sonst hätte man besser durchpflügen können


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. November 2017)

Ab 400m NN hat die Pfalz auch die weiße Pest erhalten 
Ich war jetzt ne ganze Weile nicht mehr mit dem Bike unterwegs. Entweder ist meine Fahrtechnik dabei auf der Strecke geblieben, oder die Maxxis haben an Grip verloren. Irgendwie war ich nur am rumschlittern 
Am Tubless-Setup liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht ..... vielleicht werde ich auch einfach nur ALT 


 

 

wegen mir kann es an Weihnachten wieder 20°C geben


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. November 2017)

der Schnee ist einfach saunass, da rutscht man halt nur  hauptsache unterwegs


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. November 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> der Schnee ist einfach saunass, da rutscht man halt nur  hauptsache unterwegs



Stimmt: Hauptsache unterwegs!! 
Werde es morgen nochmal probieren, hoffentlich ohne Gesichtsakkupunktur durch Schnee von oben


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Dezember 2017)

3 Stunden im Matsch rumgespielt heute 


 

weitere Bilder folgen ....... muss mich auf´s Eishockey vorbereiten


----------



## Lothar6472 (1. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> weitere Bilder folgen



Ab in den Kalender Fred damit  !


----------



## sibu (1. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 3 Stunden im Matsch rumgespielt heute
> 
> 
> weitere Bilder folgen ....... muss mich auf´s Eishockey vorbereiten


Über dem pfälzer Matsch sind wenigstens noch blaue Flecken  - hier ist es oben und unten grau und nass.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2017)

Lothar6472 schrieb:


> Ab in den Kalender Fred damit  !




Stimmt, Fatibild ist fast so gut wie das da 







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (1. Dezember 2017)

war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.........leider nicht in so einer geilen Gegend wie die meisten.........war aber trotzdem scheeeeeeee


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 3 Stunden im Matsch rumgespielt heute
> Anhang anzeigen 670750
> 
> weitere Bilder folgen ....... muss mich auf´s Eishockey vorbereiten


FDW!!!!


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Dezember 2017)

Leben am Fluss:


----------



## sigma7 (1. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hatte heute Bock auf viel Schnee, fast bischen zu viel zum fahren


Zwieselberg?!


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Dezember 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Zwieselberg?!



Jep, war aber bergab anfangs eine Wanderung bei knietiefem Schnee, dann hat es aber Spaß gemacht


----------



## bikebecker (2. Dezember 2017)

Hallo
Rund um den Feldberg.






In Frankfurt Nebel, auf dem Feldberg strahlende Sonne.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2017)

weiter geht´s:

Ich war auf dem Buntsandstein-Steig bei Dimbach unterwegs. Eigentlich nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen, es sei denn man trägt / schiebt sein Bike gerne, oder beherrscht ne gute Trialtechnik (ich leider nicht)  Dafür bekommt man zwischendurch sehr schöne Trails und Aussichtspunkte geboten. 
Aber seht selbst ....

Lenker aweng (ein wenig) zu breit:




Do geht´s nunner (da geht es nach unten):




Die Welt steht uffem Kopp: (die Welt steht auf dem Kopf):




Grip isch widda do (Grip ist wieder vorhanden):




Schneereste:




De Kifabähm hängt aweng zu tief (Der Kieferbaum hängt ein wenig zu tief):




Do kann mer uff de Linnelbrunn gucke (Hier hat man eine schöne Aussicht zur Ruine Lindelbrunn):




Des isch uffem Rötzeberchfelse (Dies ist auf dem Rötzenbergfelsen)




Nid nunnerporzle (nicht runterstürzen):




Pälzer Päddelscher (Pfälzer Trails):




Nochmehner dodevu (Noch mehr davon):




So des wars mol widda (Vielen Dank fürs Zuschauen)


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du übersetzt kann ich dich ja mal besuchen  
Deine Gegend reizt mich schon lange, schuld ist der @Radde mit seinen Videos


----------



## singularidad (2. Dezember 2017)

Wachau


----------



## sigma7 (2. Dezember 2017)

Perfekte Bedingungen am Global Fat Bike Day 2017.



 

 

 

Pause!


 

Blöd.


----------



## Berganbeter (2. Dezember 2017)

Ist der Pole endlich fertig? Wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. Dezember 2017)

Erster Bikepacking-Test im Tegeler Forst.
Der Truck hat sich trotz kräftiger Beladung gut geschlagen. Beschleunigen und Lenken nicht so schwer wie erwartet. Im Trailsurfing trotzdem noch wendig, verspielt und sicher. Meine Güte, die Leute glotzen wie blöd, erstarren regelrecht beim Anblick des Eislasters (mit mir und meiner Statur aufsitzend), als hätten sie den Allmächtigen gesehen, zweifelnd, es nicht fassen könnend, stellen sie plötzlich alle physikalischen Gesetze in Frage.  
















Schließlich ging es wieder heraus aus dem Wald, zurück nach Alt-Tegel. Dort sprach mich ein kräftiger älterer Herr mit weißem Rauschebart und rotem Mantel an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - bekundete sein Interesse am Truck. Er hätte demnächst eine größere Reise mit viel Gepäck geplant. Wir begaben uns in eine Boulangerie und tranken einen süßen Frappé. Geduldig beantwortete ich ihm seine Fragen zum Eislaster. Als ich vom Klo zurückkam, war die Rechnung bezahlt und der verwunschene Herr verschwunden. Draußen hing nur seine Kopfbedeckung am Truck.


----------



## Berganbeter (2. Dezember 2017)

Heute nur auf einen schnellen Outdoor-Lounge Cappuchino draussen gewesen:


----------



## wosch (2. Dezember 2017)

@fatbikepeg : deine Geschichten sind reinste Poesie


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. Dezember 2017)

wosch schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg : deine Geschichten sind reinste Poesie


Da solltest du erst mal mein Tagebuch lesen...


----------



## Panama1970 (2. Dezember 2017)

Bei bestem Wetter eine ausgiebige Runde zur Feier des Tages


 
Was will uns dieses Schild sagen


Ich enthalte mich


 


 
Da es hier bei uns ja keinen Schnee gibt, hat es wenigstens eine ordentliche Schlammpackung gegeben. Andere zahlen für sowas viel Geld und unsereins kriegt es umsonst 


 

Ein geschmeidiges Wochenende noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2017)

Globalfatbikenightride:


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2017)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Bei bestem Wetter eine ausgiebige Runde zur Feier des Tages
> Anhang anzeigen 671197
> Was will uns dieses Schild sagenAnhang anzeigen 671199
> Ich enthalte mich
> ...



boah....da war er am Eisernen Anton und sagt nicht Bescheid 
und ich bin heute von unterhalb der HaHö zum Bienenschmidt gefahren


----------



## Panama1970 (2. Dezember 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> boah....da war er am Eisernen Anton und sagt nicht Bescheid
> und ich bin heute von unterhalb der HaHö zum Bienenschmidt gefahren


Wann war das denn, war um 14.30 schon wieder bei Hermann


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2017)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Wann war das denn, war um 14.30 schon wieder bei Hermann


bin um 12.00h los.....


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Dezember 2017)

GlobalFatBikeDay wie gemalt: neues Bike/neue Reifen/erster Schnee/gutes Wetter/gutes Schnapserl


----------



## Rommos (2. Dezember 2017)

...da leuchtet was gelbes


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...da leuchtet was gelbes



Mit passendem Sattel 

Schnapserl macht Kopfweh *duckundweg*


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Dezember 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...da leuchtet was gelbes



Und auch noch mit Federgabel ts , ts , ts ,


----------



## a18tlau (2. Dezember 2017)

Kleine Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (2. Dezember 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Und auch noch mit Federgabel ts , ts , ts ,



Und dann auch noch mit ohne Helm , aber schön sind die Bilder trotzdem.


----------



## Wendo (3. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> weiter geht´s:
> 
> Ich war auf dem Buntsandstein-Steig bei Dimbach unterwegs. Eigentlich nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen, es sei denn man trägt / schiebt sein Bike gerne, oder beherrscht ne gute Trialtechnik (ich leider nicht)  Dafür bekommt man zwischendurch sehr schöne Trails und Aussichtspunkte geboten.
> Aber seht selbst ....
> ...


Uff dem äände Bild häddsch ah kenne sache das die Weld lätzrum schdehd. 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## franticz (3. Dezember 2017)

Auf auf das Wetter nutzen!


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Dezember 2017)

GFBD bei strahlenden Sonnenschein an der Küste, also was sinnvolles unternommen und mit Frau zum Glühwein trinken auf den Weihnachtsmarkt 

Dafür heute bei Anfangs Schnee, dann Graupel und zum Schluss Regen, eine schöne Runde mit'n Dude gedreht ....



 
zu mehr Schnee hat es leider heut früh nicht gereicht 



 
.... auf dem Schutzwall einer alten Schießanlage, im Hintergrund noch Teil der Splitterschutzwand,



 

zum Schluss war's dann mit dem kurzen Winterversuch vorbei. Geblieben sind Wasser, Schlamm und aufgeweichte Wege.
Ich glaube es wird langsam Zeit für's richtige Fatbike


----------



## -zor- (3. Dezember 2017)

Frostige Adventsrunde...



 



 



 



 



 

unterwegs auch noch ne Wanderratte getroffen:





wünsche schönen 1. Advent...


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> unterwegs auch noch ne Wanderratte getroffen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 671473
> 
> wünsche schönen 1. Advent...


Die Könnte bei Nightrides für ne ordentliche Überraschung sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (3. Dezember 2017)

definitiv... da fällste vom Bike


----------



## svennox (3. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 3 Stunden im Matsch rumgespielt heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEGA FOTO


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Wenn du übersetzt kann ich dich ja mal besuchen
> Deine Gegend reizt mich schon lange, schuld ist der @Radde mit seinen Videos



@Radde macht seine Videos auch mit Untertitel.


----------



## RoDeBo (3. Dezember 2017)

Global Fatbike Day in Siegen mit den zwei lustigen drei


----------



## cluso (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## franticz (3. Dezember 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Global Fatbike Day in Siegen mit den zwei lustigen drei
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 671527
> Anhang anzeigen 671528


Ach das big ed <3


----------



## hoodride (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2017)

auch in OWL gab es heute Schnee....leider sehr diesig und A.... kalter Wind


----------



## Speedskater (3. Dezember 2017)

Heute sind wir wieder mal auf den Feldberg (Taunus) geradelt




Endlich mit Moppel artgerecht gassi gefahren.




Und für die Abfahrt hat sich der Skihelm, Skibrille und Buff über die Nase gezogen bewährt.


----------



## Alexcoop (3. Dezember 2017)

Eigentlich kam ich ja nur zum Fatbike weil niemand mein AM-Fully kaufen wollte und lediglich ein Tauschangebot kam.
Aber bei "Sauwetter" liebe ich das Teil und der erste Schnee war trotz des trüben Wetters einfach toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (3. Dezember 2017)

Heute gab's wieder Schnee 







 



 
Pogies erfüllen ihren Zweck


 
Schön war's, auch wenn Dank einer Erkältung nicht viel ging.


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Dezember 2017)

Es folgt:

*Das fatte Wort zum Sonntag*

C + P + B
_christus pugsleorum benedicat_

Oh Herr, beschütze dieses Pugs vorm Haus
und all die Biker, die damit reiten aus.








Pugs unser auf Erden, verehrt werde dein Name.
Deine Reifen kommen.
Deine Spuren geschehen, wie über Geröll, so durch Schnee.
Unser täglich Fett gib uns heute.
Und vergib uns all die öden Touren
als wir noch töricht Schmalrad fuhren.
Denn dein sind die Reifen
mit ihrer Kraft und Herrlichkeit in Ewigkeit.

---






Das Pugs ist mein Hirte, mir wird nichts mangeln.
Es trägt mich zu grünen Auen und führet mich über reißendes Wasser.
Es erquicket meine Seele. Es führet mich auf unwegen Pfaden um seiner Reifen willen.
Und ob ich schon radelte im finstern Wald, fürchte ich kein Unglück; denn du bist bei mir.
Dein Radsatz und Stahl tragen mich.
Du bereitest mir einen Tisch voller Angstlosigkeit und Freude.
Du salbest mein Haupt mit Schlamm und schenkest mir voll ein.
Traktion und Fettreifigkeit werden mir folgen mein Leben lang
und du wirst bleiben in meinem Hause immerdar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---






Im Norden Berlins rieselte heute auch der erste leise Schnee darnieder und das Pugs war live dabei.


----------



## Stefan92 (3. Dezember 2017)

Überraschender Weise gab es heute auch im Flachland eine Menge Schnee 
Die Kurze Runde nach dem Mittagessen entwickelte sich dann zum Nightride


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2017)

@Fibbs79 : Die Tage hat ein Freund mir ein Bild geschickt und da dachte ich mir, man das ist doch des wo ich auch vor 1,5Jahren war.
Und wie solls anders sein, wenns so ist dann gibts garantiert ein Fibbsbild dazu im Forum 
Also jetzt eine Anregung fürs nächste Selbstauslöserbild   











G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Fibbs79 : Die Tage hat ein Freund mir ein Bild geschickt und da dachte ich mir, man das ist doch des wo ich auch vor 1,5Jahren war.
> Und wie solls anders sein, wenns so ist dann gibts garantiert ein Fibbsbild dazu im Forum
> Also jetzt eine Anregung fürs nächste Selbstauslöserbild
> 
> ...


Das erste Bild ist von mir
Das ist von der letzten Befreiung am Drachenfels


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist von mir
> Das ist von der letzten Befreiung am Drachenfels



Stimmt ja  , da ich ich mehr das genaue Datum wußte, mußt ich hier ziemlich weit zurückspulen 

G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Fibbs79 : Die Tage hat ein Freund mir ein Bild geschickt und da dachte ich mir, man das ist doch des wo ich auch vor 1,5Jahren war.
> Und wie solls anders sein, wenns so ist dann gibts garantiert ein Fibbsbild dazu im Forum
> Also jetzt eine Anregung fürs nächste Selbstauslöserbild
> 
> ...



Liegt ca. 40km nördlich von mir 
Allerdings schaff ich das nicht innerhalb von 10 Sekunden. Und die Fernauslösung per Handy-App geht seit dem vorletzten Update auch nicht mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Liegt ca. 40km nördlich von mir
> Allerdings schaff ich das nicht innerhalb von 10 Sekunden. Und die Fernauslösung per Handy-App geht seit dem vorletzten Update auch nicht mehr



Net gleich aufgeben bevor du es überhaupt probiert hast 

G.


----------



## Riffer (4. Dezember 2017)

So, immerhin hat ja der Winter auch in Wien Einzug gehalten, und ich konnte das glücklicherweise auch genießen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt ja  , da ich ich mehr das genaue Datum wußte, mußt ich hier ziemlich weit zurückspulen
> 
> G.


----------



## Vito Leone (4. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 671880


Der Baum, an dem die fätten Früchte hängen?

Irgendwann vor Tagen und Wochen habe ich mich durch Zufall in diesen tollen Thread verklickt und bin seitdem immer mal wieder stiller Mitleser und Bildergenießer. Schöne Geschichten, verrückte Aktionen und voll das wilde Leben. Geil... ich meine natürlich fätt  Ihr macht das ganz richtig hier!

Jetzt bin ich leider nur mit Halbfätt unterwegs (zwo-fünfundzwanzig oder so). Das ist für mich schon eine ganze Menge, da ich des Sommers oft auch nur mit dürren 25mm unterwegs bin, reicht aber natürlich nicht für diesen Club hier. Insofern spare ich mir meine einfachen und seltenen Schnappschüsse ohne schweres Gerät. 

Ich will Euch einfach mal an dieser Stelle Danke sagen für das, was Ihr hier macht. Macht auch mir Spaß und Freude. Weiter so


----------



## schraubenkopf (4. Dezember 2017)

Gestern mein neues Fatbike ausgeführt, zuerst auf Wald- und Ackerbodentauglichkeit getestet und nachts noch den Neuschnee unter die Räder genommen. Nur mit dem Drehschaltgriff komme ich nicht klar... Trigger ist schon bestellt


----------



## Eddy2012 (4. Dezember 2017)

Am Samstag ging nach der Arbeit nicht mehr viel, ab 16 Uhr war es auf dem Rennsteig schon fast dunkel. Gut, dass der Fährtenhund dabei war...



 
Gestern gab es dann einen Wintereinbruch, wie er schöner nicht sein konnte. Knappe 15 Zentimeter Neuschnee, ein regelrechter Schneesturm, es waren kaum Leute unterwegs. Der Nachteil war, dass es demzufolge auch keine Wege und Spuren gab. Überall eine geschlossene Schneedecke, wo man vor lauter Weiß keinerlei Konturen erkennen konnte. Unterm Schnee lauerte manchmal das blanke Eis. Das Fahren war deshalb sehr speziell, anstrengend und anspruchsvoll - gutes Fahrtechniktraining! Auch der Bodenkontakt kam nicht zu kurz...













Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Ardbeg (4. Dezember 2017)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


Das Kona habe ich seit Samstag, und muss mich da jetzt mal rantasten.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (4. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 671880


Ne ben dem Jörg seh ich aus wie ein dicker Hobbit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (4. Dezember 2017)

vitoleone schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich leider nur mit Halbfätt unterwegs (zwo-fünfundzwanzig oder so).



Krass wie sich in Laufe der Jahre die Begrifflichkeiten verschoben haben 

Bin voll nicht mehr up to date, wie nennt man inzwischen 4.8 ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Dezember 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Krass wie sich in Laufe der Jahre die Begrifflichkeiten verschoben haben
> 
> Bin voll nicht mehr up to date, wie nennt man inzwischen 4.8 ?


Dicker Hobbit!


----------



## klausklein (5. Dezember 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Bin voll nicht mehr up to date, wie nennt man inzwischen 4.8 ?



entwicklungsfähig auf 5.05


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Dezember 2017)

hoodride schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 671613



absolutes Traumbike für mich  
ich hab gerade mal bei nicolai.net geschaut, wird wohl ein Traum bleiben


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (5. Dezember 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> entwicklungsfähig auf 5.05


passt net in die Saso


----------



## Panama1970 (5. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> absolutes Traumbike für mich
> ich hab gerade mal bei nicolai.net geschaut, wird wohl ein Traum bleiben


Haste auch mal im Sale geschaut? Da gibt es gerade 2 Argon Fat in L und M.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Dezember 2017)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Haste auch mal im Sale geschaut? Da gibt es gerade 2 Argon Fat in L und M.


1249,-


----------



## Panama1970 (5. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> 1249,-



Ist eine Menge Geld, ich weiß. 
Aber wenn man sich einen Traum erfüllen will, springt man vielleicht auch in kaltes Wasser.


----------



## fatbikepeg (5. Dezember 2017)

Peanuts


----------



## mikeonbike (5. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Peanuts



du hast doch dein weihnachtsgeld schon verbraten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Dezember 2017)

Schneereste gefunden


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Dezember 2017)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Ist eine Menge Geld, ich weiß.
> Aber wenn man sich einen Traum erfüllen will, springt man vielleicht auch in kaltes Wasser.



hmm für einen HT Rahmen, ganzschön viel Asche, bekomm ich aber beim Haushaltsvorstand nicht durch 

-------------------------------------------------

heute auf dem Weg Richtung Berge war schon zu Ahnen das es gut werden könnte...




Stück höher sah es schon besser aus




um nicht zu sagen Traumhaft 








nach getaner Arbeit




schade das Chris keine Zeit hatte, beim nächsten mal aber sicher


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hmm für einen HT Rahmen, ganzschön viel Asche, bekomm ich aber beim Haushaltsvorstand nicht durch
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 Und in München war nur Nebelsuppe, und vielbeschäftigt...


----------



## digi-foto.at (6. Dezember 2017)

Yippee


----------



## Fatster (6. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Und ... München war ... vielbeschäftigt...
> Anhang anzeigen 672644



 .. wird saugeil!


----------



## Peng999 (6. Dezember 2017)

Yeeeeeeah Chris....


----------



## F7 Uli (6. Dezember 2017)

Da kann ich mich nur @Peng999 anschließen  Super


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Dezember 2017)

Chris du hast den Bogen raus


----------



## Berganbeter (7. Dezember 2017)

Heute diesen frostigen aber wunderschönen Tag genutzt und meine Zeltmodifikationen getestet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Dezember 2017)

falls wer Lust hat , hier ein kurzer GoPro Film von gestern...


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Dezember 2017)

Heute mal genussmäßig oberhalb des Tegernsees unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> falls wer Lust hat , hier ein kurzer GoPro Film von gestern...


Tinnitus!!! Aber geil!!!


----------



## dopaul (7. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> falls wer Lust hat , hier ein kurzer GoPro Film von gestern...


Ich hätte ja gern mal Bilder von dem Ozeandampfer, der mit seinem Nebelhorn immer mal wieder akustisch auf sich aufmerksam macht, gesehen....


----------



## BigHit66 (7. Dezember 2017)

Noch kurz raus die neuen Fatten-Winterschuhe („Salomon TOUNDRA PRO CSWP“) testen - war schon ziemlich vielversprechend - angeblich Wärme bis -40°C. Hatte sonst immer kalte Füße mit diversen Wanderschuhen (event- & Gore-Tex-Membran) u. den FiveTen Impact, selbst wenn ich oben schon gekocht habe.
Die Maxxis Colossus haben sich auch unaufhaltsam durch den harschigen Rest-Schnee (Nachschub ist für morgen Mittag angekündigt) gefräst. Grip ohne Ende selbst an den steilsten Anstiegen. Es war schnell ersichtlich, dass unter diesen Bedingungen meine Kondition bzw. die Kraft in meinen Beinen der begrenzende Faktor ist – ist echt anstrengend bergauf die 1. Spur zu ziehen. Am Samstag steht noch ne längere Ausfahrt auf den örtlichen Weihnachtsmarkt an, werde dann meine Eindrücke aus den letzten Wochen zu den „Maxxis Colossus“ hier posten.


----------



## Frankenracer (8. Dezember 2017)

Na dann habe ich auch mein neues Bike mal durch den Schnee bewegt und ich muss sagen auch im Winter
kann das Biken einen riesen Spaß machen auch wenn man in den Beinen etwas mehr Power braucht.
Habe mir heute noch für hinten und vorne Mude Guards bestellt war doch eine nasse Angelegenheit.
Bilder gibt es wenn ich Sie bekommen und angebaut habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (8. Dezember 2017)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Heute diesen frostigen aber wunderschönen Tag genutzt und meine Zeltmodifikationen getestet:Anhang anzeigen 672899 Anhang anzeigen 672900 Anhang anzeigen 672902 Anhang anzeigen 672901 Anhang anzeigen 672904 Anhang anzeigen 672903



schön, aber was ist das für ein Zelt und was hast du modifiziert?


----------



## BigJohn (8. Dezember 2017)

Tschoepel schrieb:


> Na dann habe ich auch mein neues Bike mal durch den Schnee bewegt und ich muss sagen auch im Winter
> kann das Biken einen riesen Spaß machen auch wenn man in den Beinen etwas mehr Power braucht.
> Habe mir heute noch für hinten und vorne Mude Guards bestellt war doch eine nasse Angelegenheit.
> Bilder gibt es wenn ich Sie bekommen und angebaut habe


Irgendwie stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch. Was ist das denn für ein Rad und hätte es als Neuanschaffung nicht schönere Bilder verdient?


----------



## ufp (8. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> falls wer Lust hat , hier ein kurzer GoPro Film von gestern...



Schei#[email protected], geil  . Beneidenswert .
Wo ist das?


----------



## Berganbeter (8. Dezember 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> schön, aber was ist das für ein Zelt und was hast du modifiziert?


Das Zelt ist das High-Peak Minilite.Hier ist original die vordere Zeltstange mittig angebracht.Man kommt dann kaum ins Zelt hinein.Ich habe einen A-Rahmen aus Alu-Zeltstangen gebaut.Desweiteren habe ich an den Seitenwänden noch zwei Abspannlaschen verbaut,da die Seitenwände zu sehr nach innen fallen würden was wiederum Platz kostet.Hintere Zeltstange auch aus Alu 8,5 mm ersetzt,die originale Fiberglass ist dicker und schwerer.Heringe auch durch Alu ersetzt.Das Zelt hat original 1000 Gramm.Ich schätze meines auf 900g.Muss es mal wiegen.Packmaß ist 35x15x9 ca.Ist natürlich eher für die wärmere Jahreszeit gedacht.


----------



## Lothar6472 (8. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> falls wer Lust hat , hier ein kurzer GoPro Film von gestern...



Danke für das tolle Video @FR-Sniper  !!! 
Sehr schön das Du an deinem Scoop immer noch so viel Freude hast ! 
Ich beneide Dich gerade um den tollen Schnee ... 
Bei uns gibt es nur Matsch ...


----------



## Lothar6472 (8. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Rad und hätte es als Neuanschaffung nicht schönere Bilder verdient?



Das würde mich auch interessieren @Tschoepel , sieht schick aus !


----------



## Starter77 (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich schließe mich an


----------



## Fatster (8. Dezember 2017)

Wenn da heute mal nicht ein ziemlich bekannter "Moppel" zur Abstimmung zum BdT steht 

Nur mal so: 
Wollnwa wieder mal "Stärke zeigen" und paar fatbike-kritische "Herren" ärgern?  Dann klickt den "Moppel" und freut euch über die üblichen "Kommentare"


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Dezember 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Tinnitus!!! Aber geil!!!





dopaul schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gern mal Bilder von dem Ozeandampfer, der mit seinem Nebelhorn immer mal wieder akustisch auf sich aufmerksam macht, gesehen....



das ist halt leider bei Shimanoscheiben so, nervt mich auch, aber was willst machen?!



ufp schrieb:


> Schei#[email protected], geil  . Beneidenswert .
> Wo ist das?



ich mache nicht so gern Ortsangaben, ich sag mal nähe Tölz (falls du es genauer wissen willst gern per PN)



Lothar6472 schrieb:


> Danke für das tolle Video @FR-Sniper  !!!
> Sehr schön das Du an deinem Scoop immer noch so viel Freude hast !
> Ich beneide Dich gerade um den tollen Schnee ...
> Bei uns gibt es nur Matsch ...



da muß ich gestehn ich schau mich gerade nach einem andern Rahmen um.............mal schauen was der Markt so bietet?!



Fatster schrieb:


> Wenn da heute mal nicht ein ziemlich bekannter "Moppel" zur Abstimmung zum BdT steht



schon lang passiert 

eins hab ich noch vom Mittwoch...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wenn da heute mal nicht ein ziemlich bekannter "Moppel" zur Abstimmung zum BdT steht
> 
> Nur mal so:
> Wollnwa wieder mal "Stärke zeigen" und paar fatbike-kritische "Herren" ärgern?  Dann klickt den "Moppel" und freut euch über die üblichen "Kommentare"



Wo denn, find nix 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Slow (8. Dezember 2017)

Hier z.B. ...
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2221358?in=potdPool


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Dezember 2017)

sorry, aber das geilste Schneebild ist diesmal kein Fatbikebild...
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2214708?in=potw
Strengt Euch mal mehr an!


----------



## Frankenracer (8. Dezember 2017)

Lothar6472 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren @Tschoepel , sieht schick aus !


Es ist ja kein neues Bike sondern habe es gebraucht erworben. hatte zuvor kein Fatbike und möchte es diesen Winter mal
testen das Bike hat eine neue Lackierung bekommen und für diesen Preis musste ich einfach zuschlagen es ist ein bekanntes Modell
vielleicht erkennt es ja wer


----------



## BigJohn (8. Dezember 2017)

Bei den lausigen Bildern ist es nicht besonders leicht, aber die Zugverlegung spricht für ein Tusker


----------



## rsu (8. Dezember 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> sorry, aber das geilste Schneebild ist diesmal kein Fatbikebild...
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2214708?in=potw
> Strengt Euch mal mehr an!



Schwierig, mit Fatbike wäre das ja nieee passiert


----------



## Knarfifrank (8. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> das ist halt leider bei Shimanoscheiben so, nervt mich auch, aber was willst machen?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir sehr gut. Bekannte Gegend, war ich auch schon, lag allerdings nicht ganz so viel Schnee. Ich glaub da krieg ich auch wieder Lust rauf zu fahren mit dem dicken. Danke für die Inspiration.


----------



## Starter77 (8. Dezember 2017)

Tschoepel schrieb:


> Es ist ja kein neues Bike sondern habe es gebraucht erworben. hatte zuvor kein Fatbike und möchte es diesen Winter mal
> testen das Bike hat eine neue Lackierung bekommen und für diesen Preis musste ich einfach zuschlagen es ist ein bekanntes Modell
> vielleicht erkennt es ja wer





BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei den lausigen Bildern ist es nicht besonders leicht, aber die Zugverlegung spricht für ein Tusker



ich würde auf ein Bulls Monster tippen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Dezember 2017)

@Tschoepel jetzt lös doch mal auf!


----------



## Frankenracer (8. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Tschoepel jetzt lös doch mal auf!


ja es ist wirklich ein Bulls Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (8. Dezember 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> ich würde auf ein Bulls Monster tippen



Glückwunsch!


----------



## rumigali (8. Dezember 2017)

diese Woche über der Nebelsuppe......


----------



## sigma7 (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich durfte heute unsere Tochter von einer Feier abholen. Sie ist zur Feier selbst gefahren, ich bin später mit der Radl hin. Mit Umweg über meinen Hausberg.


----------



## davidmm (9. Dezember 2017)

Hübsches Bild, was für Reifen hast du den drauf, 100 oder 110?


----------



## sigma7 (9. Dezember 2017)

davidmm schrieb:


> Hübsches Bild, was für Reifen hast du den drauf, 100 oder 110?


Ich? Surly Edna 4.3“


----------



## Starter77 (9. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (9. Dezember 2017)

Tschoepel schrieb:


> ja es ist wirklich ein Bulls Monster


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Dezember 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Mit Umweg über meinen Hausberg.



uii hat es da schon wieder soviel geschneit?!
und ich hab keine Zeit zum fahren 



rumigali schrieb:


> diese Woche über der Nebelsuppe......




in welcher Region ist das?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Dezember 2017)

rsu schrieb:


> Schwierig, mit Fatbike wäre das ja nieee passiert


Nein, nieeeeeeee.....



 

Vor allem ist da nie jemand, bei dem die Kamera läuft


----------



## Keeper1407 (9. Dezember 2017)

Heute Morgen Brötchen holen, Odenwald, minus 3 Grad, aber schön ;-)


 


 


 
Sorry Handy-Pics


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> das ist halt leider bei Shimanoscheiben so, nervt mich auch, aber was willst machen?!



Kunstharzbeläge haben bei mir geholfen  
Saint & XT war ruhig nach dem Austasch


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Dezember 2017)

rumigali schrieb:


> diese Woche über der Nebelsuppe......
> Anhang anzeigen 673365





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kunstharzbeläge haben bei mir geholfen
> Saint & XT war ruhig nach dem Austasch



Vorn sind es sogar die Kunstharz, egal, brauch ich keine Klingel


----------



## Oberfoerster (9. Dezember 2017)

Heute mal Fahrtechnik- und Gleichgewichtstraining bei "Traumbedingungen":
- Pulver auf Eis
- Eis ohne Pulver
- zugewehte Schlepperspuren in gefrorenem Matsch
- windgepresster Schnee auf Harsch
Aber auch gute 200m schönstes Pulver mit Grip drunter - lässig wars!!


----------



## Knarfifrank (9. Dezember 2017)

irgendwie war es anstrengender als gedacht heute auf den Hausberg zu fahren...


 


 
aber runter war eine Gaudi...


----------



## davidmm (9. Dezember 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Ich? Surly Edna 4.3“


4.3 ist glaube ich ein 120 in mm nicht schlecht. Schwer zu treten?


----------



## Fatster (9. Dezember 2017)

davidmm schrieb:


> 4.3 ist glaube ich ein 120 in mm nicht schlecht. Schwer zu treten?



Ist ein reiner downhill-Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Dezember 2017)

4.3 ist maximal 110


----------



## Fatster (9. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> 4.3 ist maximal 110



OT:
Das stimmt so nicht ganz; mein Vorderreifen ist 110,0938 und meine hintere Edna 110,1951 mm


----------



## schraubenkopf (9. Dezember 2017)

Heute auf die Teufelsmühle gefahren. Ist nur ein 900er, aber mit dem Schnee noch ne Ecke anspruchsvoller. War geil, beim uphill nie Probleme mit Haftung gehabt, aber die Übersetzung ist mit 28/11-36 zu schwach für die Steigung. Downhill bei dickem Schnee etwas Probleme gehabt, sonst hervorragende Haftung. Hat viel Spaß gemacht. 








 

Die Tage kommt mein Kram für 28/11-42 und tubeless


----------



## franticz (10. Dezember 2017)

Danach der Schneesturm!  pünktlich als ich am auto angekommen bin!


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Dezember 2017)

Hometrails am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen


----------



## Messerharry (10. Dezember 2017)

Pappnass und schwer mit Regen...


----------



## franticz (10. Dezember 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 673890
> Pappnass und schwer mit Regen...


Noch jmd mit nem big ed!


----------



## bikebecker (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallo
Heute in der Pfalz.








 


Gruß bikebecker


----------



## criscross (10. Dezember 2017)

heute gab es im Teuto auch endlich Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Dezember 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> heute gab es im Teuto auch endlich Schnee
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 673932 Anhang anzeigen 673933 Anhang anzeigen 673934


Waren die Helgas nicht überfordert?


----------



## bikebecker (10. Dezember 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> heute gab es im Teuto auch endlich Schnee ￼]


Hallo
In den Teutoburger Wald müssen wir auch unbedingt wieder,  in welcher Gegend ist das?
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## criscross (10. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Waren die Helgas nicht überfordert?


nee....eher der Fahrer


----------



## criscross (10. Dezember 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> In den Teutoburger Wald müssen wir auch unbedingt wieder,  in welcher Gegend ist das?
> Gruß bikebecker


das ist auf dem Tönnsberg bei Oerlinghausen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Dezember 2017)

wenn es in der Pfälzer Rheinebene schon mal Schnee hat, muss/darf der Familiensonntag auch mal für eine artgerechte Fatty Haltung unterbrochen werden  











mittlerweile tauts auch schon wieder...


----------



## RoDeBo (10. Dezember 2017)

Bonner whiteout...
...und das schon vor der Haustür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (10. Dezember 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> das ist auf dem Tönnsberg bei Oerlinghausen


Hallo Danke für die Info 


 
Da war wir letztes Jahr im Sommer. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## docrobin (10. Dezember 2017)

Bei uns gab es bisher nur Puderzucker. Dafür war der Wind eisig. Immerhin haben wir es 3 Stunden draußen ausgehalten und die Tour genossen.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Dezember 2017)

1. Advent












2. Advent





















Heute an der Westkante; meine Begleiterin war auf Plusreifen unterwegs. Maximale Höhe war 319m ü.N..  Gestartet sind wir bei -1°C; angekommen bei 4,5°C. Zu hause angekommen wurde im Radio vor stürmischen Böen mit Schneeverwehungen und Schneebruch im Wald gewarnt. Die Brille hätte ich lieber nicht vergessen.


----------



## Frankenracer (11. Dezember 2017)

Gestern erstmal bei größeren  größeren Schneebedingungen getestet und für das erste sehr zufrieden mit den Bike.
Die neuen Mudguards sind einfach genial keinen nassen Hintern mehr


----------



## Eddy2012 (11. Dezember 2017)

Gestern in Oberhof bei arktischen Bedingungen: -5/6 Grad, Schneesturm und viel Neuschnee. So kann es ruhig noch eine Weile bleiben. Es war äußerst anstrengend, aber schön...





























Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## shibby68 (11. Dezember 2017)

was ein geiles wetter


----------



## Lothar6472 (11. Dezember 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Bonner whiteout...
> ...und das schon vor der Haustür!



Als ich zum biken Zeit hatte war es nur noch Matsch ;(


----------



## LockeTirol (11. Dezember 2017)

Fatter Morning Ride


----------



## LockeTirol (11. Dezember 2017)

Nightride mit dem kleinen dicken Jungen


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Dezember 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Nightride mit dem kleinen dicken Jungen




Dein Junge ist doch gar nicht Dick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (11. Dezember 2017)

bissl Ektschn mit der Fatlady


----------



## maddn11 (12. Dezember 2017)

Am Sonntag in Franken. Die Thermoskanne war bitter nötig und dunkel ist es auch noch geworden...


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Dezember 2017)

schau an schau an...kaum wird das Wetter garstiger, kommen die Scott-Kollegen aus der Versenkung...


----------



## franticz (12. Dezember 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> schau an schau an...kaum wird das Wetter garstiger, kommen die Scott-Kollegen aus der Versenkung...


Ja hab schon gedacht wir wären allein


----------



## Skyfox_KS (13. Dezember 2017)

Am Sonntag mit dem Testbike das erst mal mit einem Fatbike unterwegs gewesen. Am nächsten Tag gleich ein Cube Nutrail geordert ;-)


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Dezember 2017)

Gratulation und herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Skyfox_KS (14. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Gratulation und herzlich Willkommen


..... vielen Dank


----------



## BigJohn (14. Dezember 2017)

Skyfox_KS schrieb:


> Am Sonntag mit dem Testbike das erst mal mit einem Fatbike unterwegs gewesen. Am nächsten Tag gleich ein Cube Nutrail geordert ;-)Anhang anzeigen 675103 Anhang anzeigen 675104 Anhang anzeigen 675105 Anhang anzeigen 675106


Da warst du auf meiner Standard-Anfahrt zum Hercules Unterwegs 

Das Foto hab ich mal ein Stück südlich am Parkplatz gegenüber der Montesori-Schule aufgenommen:






2 Jahre ist das schon her


----------



## Skyfox_KS (14. Dezember 2017)

Freitag bestellt, heute war es dann so weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burgerman (14. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Foto hab ich mal ein Stück südlich am Parkplatz gegenüber der Montesori-Schule aufgenommen:



Selbe Stelle, 2 Jahre später mit Schnee letzten Sonntag 


 


Ja, mit Hilfe der kleinen Elektronen.
Uncool, ich weiss.

Aber 1. bin ich alt und darf das und 2. bin ich wohl der einzige Fatbiker auf der ganzen Welt der Berge doof findet und mit dem Fatbike fast nur in der Brandenburger Sandkiste herum fährt.

Ausser es liegt mal Schnee in KS 

Gruss aus KS nach KS


----------



## rumigali (15. Dezember 2017)

von meiner heutigen Tour...sind leider alle nur mit Selbstauslöser sorry, aber im Winter will immer keiner mitfahrn.


----------



## dopaul (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich lese ja schon länger beistert mit.
Jetzt hat sich da was in meinen heimischen Stall verirrt - eines der letzten. 
Jetzt gucke ich nicht mehr nur noch 

In 3D werde ich im Taunus, im Rheingau und in Rheinhessen anzutreffen sein.
Bisher kenne ich die Gefilde hauptsächlich von der asphaltierten Seite....


----------



## tofino73 (15. Dezember 2017)

Einfach nur schön, kaum Leute unterwegs:









Happy trails


----------



## Fatster (15. Dezember 2017)

dopaul schrieb:


> Ich lese ja schon länger beistert mit.
> Jetzt hat sich da was in meinen heimischen Stall verirrt - eines der letzten.
> Jetzt gucke ich nicht mehr nur noch
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Tusker und willkommen im Fatbike-Club 
Jetzt kommt ja die Jahreszeit, wo Du bei so ziemlich jeder Ausfahrt dieses Gefühl haben wirst: „Geil, geil, geil, alles richtig gemacht“ 
Also dann: Kette wo-auch-immer


----------



## maddn11 (15. Dezember 2017)

Heute Abend bei Schneefall haben wir das 24er Fatbike mit 2 Lupines eingeweiht, leider konnte ich nur mit dem Handy fotografieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (15. Dezember 2017)

Es ist ein Bulls Monster 24 mit einigen Modifikationen...


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Dezember 2017)

Letztes WE war ich in..






genau da 

Langweilige Strandbilder erspare ich euch - bin zum Knipsen nicht vom Rad gekommen. Der Sand war im gesamten Strandbereich so schön pappig, dass man selbst mit schwerer Beladung prima cruisen konnte.

Am Folgetag dann noch in einem Misch- und Tannenwald bei Steinbeck gespielt. Da gab es viele tiefe Matschepampe. 






Hier stand ich ewig am Zaun und hab gehüpft, gepfiffen und sonstwie auf mich aufmerksam gemacht, aber die Vieher haben nur einmal desinteressiert geguckt und sich dann nicht weiter beim Grasen stören lassen... 
Nun gut, also die zwei wuscheligen braunen Punkte auf dem Bild sind zwei anmutige Schottische Hochlandrinder:






Sonntag Abend Rückreise. Gegen 21:20 Ankunft am S-Bahnhof Wilhelmruh. Zur Begrüßung von Berlin mit leichtem Schneefall beschenkt.






Ab da waren es noch 4km bis zur Haustür. Binnen weniger Minuten entwickelte sich ein Sturm aus Schnee und teils Eisregen.
Zu Hause angekommen sahen ich und der Eislaster aus wie ein Yeti auf Rädern, aber glücklich.


----------



## rsu (15. Dezember 2017)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Einfach nur schön, kaum Leute unterwegs:
> 
> Happy trails



Ha, Zugerberg. Dachte ich es mir doch  Die Trails müssten eigentlich auch schön frei getreten sein, oder?


----------



## tofino73 (16. Dezember 2017)

rsu schrieb:


> Ha, Zugerberg. Dachte ich es mir doch  Die Trails müssten eigentlich auch schön frei getreten sein, oder?



Nein, im Gegenteil. Kaum Leute unterwegs gestern und deshalb Poowwwwwwwwdeeeeeeer ;-)


----------



## sigma7 (16. Dezember 2017)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Fatster (16. Dezember 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 675804 Anhang anzeigen 675805



Ne, oder?  
Du hast doch nicht wirklich im Schnee gepennt?  ...  ... Doch, Du hast! 
Jung, Du hast nen Knall!   
Respekt! 
Ich krieg schon Einen zuviel, wenn das Wasserbett mal 1/2 Grad kälter ist als sonst


----------



## MDewi (16. Dezember 2017)

dopaul schrieb:


> Ich lese ja schon länger beistert mit.
> Jetzt hat sich da was in meinen heimischen Stall verirrt - eines der letzten.
> Jetzt gucke ich nicht mehr nur noch
> 
> ...


Willkommen im Club ....
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil - wirst du haben ....


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Dezember 2017)

Heute wurde der Kalender standesgemäß mit einer kleinen Runde vom Sniper abgeholt. Der wuide Hund


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Dezember 2017)

Haha.... super Runde heut mit Chris 

Auf der Hinfahrt zum Chris




Chris in Action


----------



## 601 (16. Dezember 2017)

@FR-Sniper: Hallo Lars, dann dürften das hier Eure Spuren sein, denen ich bis zur Schäftlarner Brücke gefolgt bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Dezember 2017)

So ein Hinterradinderluftposerbild wollte ich heute auch mal machen. Irgendwann hatte ich aber die Schnauze voll davon.
Hier einige Fehlversuche:

Viel zu langsam, bzw. den Selbstauslöser auf 3sec eingestellt 


 

Foto fällt nach genau 10 Sekunden um 


 

Grün, grün, grün:


 

Aweng zu langsam:


 

Das Bike wollte dann auch nicht mehr:


 

Vielleicht klappt es bei der nächsten Tour .....


----------



## BigHit66 (16. Dezember 2017)

Die 10 -15 cm zum Teil pappiger Nassschnee heute waren echt anstrengend zu fahren – bei steileren Stücken bergauf, im unverspurtem Schnee, ging Mangels genug Kraft in den Oberschenkeln teilweise nichts mehr . Außerdem war heute Trailpflege angesagt - musste ständig anhalten um den Trail von umgestürzten oder abgeknickten Bäumen u. Büschen zu befreien.


----------



## BigJohn (16. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Heute wurde der Kalender standesgemäß mit einer kleinen Runde vom Sniper abgeholt. Der wuide Hund
> Anhang anzeigen 675927 Anhang anzeigen 675928 Anhang anzeigen 675929 Anhang anzeigen 675930 Anhang anzeigen 675931


NA wenigstens mal jemand, der den ganzen Scheiß auch runter fährt


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Dezember 2017)

@601 schade das wir uns verpasst haben!



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> So ein Hinterradinderluftposerbild wollte ich heute auch mal machen. Irgendwann hatte ich aber die Schnauze voll davon.
> .



genau davon hatte ich irgendwann die Nase voll und hab mir eine GoPro geholt, die macht alle 0,5sek ein Bild, irgendwas gescheits ist meist dabei 

starke Bilder wieder hier 

..und @sigma7  hast du echt draussen geschlafen?


----------



## sigma7 (16. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...und @sigma7  hast du echt draussen geschlafen?


Klar, wenn man den Kruscht schon mal dabei hat.


----------



## Messerharry (16. Dezember 2017)

...habt ihr es daheim ned schön???
Prepperlumpen


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. Dezember 2017)

Ausgedehnte Tour durch den Berliner Norden:

Editiert, weil muss nicht sein.

Ab Endstation gings weiter in den Tegeler Forst. Dieser wird von der Stadtautobahn in einen nördlichen und südlichen Teil separiert. Normalerweise bin ich nur im südlichen Teil unterwegs, Richtung See bzw. weiter nach Spandau. Diesmal den nördlichen Teil genommen, weil ich über Frohnau nach Oranienburg wollte. Meine Fresse, so viele freilaufende Wildschweine dort.  Werden wohl im südlichen Teil stärker bejagt, weil am See viele Familien mit Kindern unterwegs sind - da hats wohl viele in den nördlichen Forst verschlagen.
Zügig durch da, Trails hoch-und runtergerast.











Lauschige Wege an Wäldchen, Wiesen und Äckern vorbei bis irgendwo zwischen Stolpe und Frohnau. Ab da weiter über beleuchtete Asphaltwege, denn allein im dunklen Dickicht hab ich Angst. 

Ah, endlich in Oranienburg. Mein geplantes Ziel dort: Der "Weihnachtsgans-Auguste-Markt" vor dem Schloß Oranienburg. Der findet immer nur an drei Tagen statt und soll ganz toll sein.  Ich hab Hunger!

Blick von der Havel auf den Markt:





Über dem Schloßportal leuchtet festlich die Weihnachtsgans Auguste. Ich hab Hunger!






Leider echt brechend voll da. Und kulinarisch ne Enttäuschung. Es gab nur den üblichen Mist: Bratwurst, Crepes, Quarkbällchen und Langosch. Ich dachte dort würde sich wohlgenährtes Geflügel an güldenen Spießen über lodernden Flammen drehen.  Aber nix.  Und dann ist das "Volk" da auch noch sowas von einfach im Oberstübchen eingerichtet.  Nachdem der Eislaster einige dumme Kommentare wegstecken musste, gings zum Bahnhof. Dort hab ich in nem Imbiß endlich das bekommen was ich wollte: Gebratene Putenbrust in geröstetem Brot mit scharfer Soße. Ab Bhf. Oranienburg gings dann mit der S-Bahn nach Hause.


----------



## Steinberg (16. Dezember 2017)

Auch im Erzgebirge gibt's Schnee, zwei Dude bei der artgerechten Bewegung


----------



## Fatster (16. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ....
> Und dann ist das "Volk" da auch noch sowas von einfach im Oberstübchen eingerichtet.  Nachdem der Eislaster einige dumme Kommentare wegstecken musste, gings zum Bahnhof. Dort hab ich in nem Imbiß endlich das bekommen was ich wollte: Gebratene Putenbrust in geröstetem Brot mit scharfer Soße. Ab Bhf. Oranienburg gings dann mit der S-Bahn nach Hause.



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (17. Dezember 2017)

Der "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer, die Mimmi hat gepubst"-Thread ist irgendwo auf Seite 2.


----------



## Fatster (17. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Der "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer, die Mimmi hat gepubst"-Thread ist irgendwo auf Seite 2.



Danke für den Tipp, ich hab ihn gefunden! 
Er war direkt unter dem Thread:  „Überhebliches, Anmaßendes und Beleidigendes - Mimmis disqualifizieren sich selbst“


----------



## Frankenracer (17. Dezember 2017)




----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Dezember 2017)

Steinberg schrieb:


> Auch im Erzgebirge gibt's Schnee, zwei Dude bei der artgerechten Bewegung



wo genau bist den da im Erzgebirge unterweg?


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Der "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer, die Mimmi hat gepubst"-Thread ist irgendwo auf Seite 2.





Fatster schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, ich hab ihn gefunden!
> Er war direkt unter dem Thread:  „Überhebliches, Anmaßendes und Beleidigendes - Mimmis disqualifizieren sich selbst“


 einen schönen 3.advent wünsche ich allen


----------



## Fossi85 (17. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> wo genau bist den da im Erzgebirge unterweg?


Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (17. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Er war direkt unter dem Thread:  „Überhebliches, Anmaßendes und Beleidigendes - Mimmis disqualifizieren sich selbst“


..sagt genau der Richtige. Geh doch mal wieder Biken. Soll den Kopf frei machen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (17. Dezember 2017)

Komplett frei sogar  ..
Alles hat sich in nichts aufgelöst... 

Whiteout..






Zivilisation doch wieder gefunden 




lg
Kurt


----------



## BigHit66 (17. Dezember 2017)

War heute Morgen noch kurz mit meinem „dicken Kumpel“ Franz unterwegs 





Die Schneefälle in den letzten Tagen haben ganz schön Spuren hinterlassen – umgestürzte Bäume in allen Größen lagen auf den Trails.




War unter diesen Bedienungen immer noch anstrengend die erste Spur zu ziehen, teilweise ging nichts mehr u. schieben oder tragen war angesagt . Wir haben uns beim Spuren abgewechselt - der nachfolgende FATBiker konnte dann die meisten Stellen fahrend bezwingen…




…und noch mehr umgestürzte Bäume. Für die Trailpflege heute hatten wir leider kein schweres Gerät dabei, an den dickeren Teilen haben wir uns gar nicht erst versucht…




…aber an kleineren Hindernissen kam dann die Hand-Kettensäge zum Einsatz…



…bis der Trail wieder passierbar war.




Schöne Tour heute Morgen, war von Allem etwas dabei: Fahren, tragen, schieben, über Bäume klettern, unter Bäumen hindurch kriechen, Bäume zersägen & aus dem Weg räumen…

Die FATBike-Erstbefahrung eines größeren Hügels am Ortsrand war auch dabei – das hat vor uns noch sicher keiner gemacht.

Nach 2,25 Std. sah das Tretlagergehäuse/Unterrohr dann so aus...




Meine Frage an die Experten hier im Forum: Habe ich jetzt auch einen „Eislaster / ICT“?????


----------



## cluso (17. Dezember 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2017)

Und ich bekomme hier immer nur Regen und matschiges Eis


----------



## dopaul (17. Dezember 2017)

Dagegen ist hier nur Herbst - mein Moppel hatte Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Starter77 (17. Dezember 2017)

Habe noch Schnee gefunden


 


 


 
Nicht schnelle - aber schöne Tour


----------



## Laaspher (17. Dezember 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Habe noch Schnee gefunden
> Anhang anzeigen 676552
> Anhang anzeigen 676554
> Anhang anzeigen 676555
> Nicht schnelle - aber schöne Tour


Sehr schön 
Ich würde gern nochmal daheim ne runde fahren 
Gruß nach Wittgenstein


----------



## Starter77 (17. Dezember 2017)

Ja danke, schöne Grüße aus der Heimat


----------



## maddn11 (17. Dezember 2017)

Bei guter Pflege und artgerechter Haltung bekommen sie auch manchmal Nachwuchs. Die kleinen müssen sich aber am Berg wegen des hohen Gewichts schon ganz schön abmühen. Sie gehen aber trotzdem gerne bei Matsch und Schnee zum Spielen raus. 
Hier ein seltenes Bild von FAT mit FATchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Dezember 2017)

Heute endlich mal wieder im Pfälzerwald unterwegs - als einziger Dicker - mit dem schmalbereiften @aju, der dankenswerterweise ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht hat. 

Ein paar Mal gings hoch, teilweise über steile enge Schlüsselstellen...


 

meistens über feinste Pfälzerwald Trails...


 

über manch schöne Felspassage...


 

dass das Hinterrad hüpfte vor Freude...


 

Am Ende noch ein paar Treppen, weil man davon ja nie genug kriegen kann...


 

Wie immer ein Genuss!


----------



## rsu (17. Dezember 2017)

Deine Gabel schaut aus als könnte sie mehr Luftdruck/Druckstufe brauchen, oder ist das einfach nur der momentane Winterspeck?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2017)

Ganz schön wenig Schnee 

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Dezember 2017)

@rsu Ist halt nur ne 100mm Version  ja kann sein, dass ich mal´n bissl mehr Luft reinmachen sollte, fuhr aber gut!



maddn11 schrieb:


> Bei guter Pflege und artgerechter Haltung bekommen sie auch manchmal Nachwuchs. Die kleinen müssen sich aber am Berg wegen des hohen Gewichts schon ganz schön abmühen. Sie gehen aber trotzdem gerne bei Matsch und Schnee zum Spielen raus.
> Hier ein seltenes Bild von FAT mit FATchen:
> Anhang anzeigen 676626



Sooo selten auch wieder nicht... Wenn man das richtige Männchen mit dem richtigen Weibchen zusammenführt, entstehen ganze Rudel:


 
und gegen das hohe Gewicht hilft gaaanz viel Tuning!!


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Dezember 2017)

das salsa ist sehr schnike....und trifft genau meinen geschmack...


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Dezember 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das salsa ist sehr schnike....und trifft genau meinen geschmack...



Das Salsa ist volle Lotto geil, nur die Pedale und die Kurbel würde ich evtl. anders haben wollen (einmal systembedingt, einmal farblich).

@Der Kokopelli: Sind das Tune (da meine ich, das Logo zu erkennen) oder i9 Naben?
Ich bin um die HED Alufelge rumgeschichen, hab mich aber dann aber dagegen entschieden, nachdem ich auf mtbr.com gelesen hatte, dass die doch recht "sensibel" sein soll. Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, 'ne Alufelge mit dem Gewicht einer Carbonfelge kann ja auch nicht ebenso widerstandsfähig sein.

Ist dann ja der BigRig 845 LRS geworden...so unverschämt, dass ich um Laufräder mit den Carbon HEDs bitten würde, bin ich dann auch wieder nicht. Hatte sogar schon Skrupel, im AnoLab auf Premium Customization zu klicken.   

Schaut jedenfalls sehr fein aus, die Kombi!


----------



## maddn11 (17. Dezember 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 676652
und gegen das hohe Gewicht hilft gaaanz viel Tuning!! [/QUOTE]


Gewicht ist relativ. Gutes Kinderrad sollte als Sportgerät bei 24" DEUTLICH unter 10kg haben, das geht beim FAT niemals, ohne ein Vermögen auszugeben.
Aber Smrkem mit dem Fatbike? Die Trails sind doch glatt wie ein Baybypopo, nur nicht so matschig 
Trotzdem: ihr habt 4 tolle Räder!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Dezember 2017)

@Fabeymer ja sind orangene Tune Fat King und Fat Kong mit CX-Ray. Die i9 finde ich aber auch sehr cool mit den dicken bunten Speichen! Die Pedale am Salsa sind inzwischen übrigens blau  die Kurbel ist eine weiß pulverbeschichtete BOR Kurbel...
Details zum Salsa gibt´s hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/salsa-fatbikes.656089/page-49#post-14822667

@maddn11 das mit dem Tuning war ja nicht so ernst gemeint, ist ja nicht immer sinnvoll und machbar, so viel Aufwand und Geld in Kinderräder zu stecken. Wenn die Kinder keine Wettkämpfe bestreiten, muss es auch gar nicht unter 10 Kilo sein, wenn das Rad sonst super funktioniert... Wenn ich sehe, wie meine beiden mit den ca. 11 Kilo schweren Dingern herumrasen, geht mein Herz auf - und ich weiss dass der Aufwand nicht umsonst war. Klar sind die Pod Smrkem Trails glatt, aber da sind wir in den Schweizer Bergen und in Norwegen auch schon viel heftigere Sachen gefahren.


----------



## gnss (18. Dezember 2017)

Ein Wochenende ohne Matsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (18. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> ..sagt genau der Richtige. Geh doch mal wieder Biken. Soll den Kopf frei machen.



Siehst Du, das meine ich! 
Anstatt einfach nur zuzugeben, dass das eine Sch***-Textpassage war - oder einfach nur demütig zu schweigen -, trittst Du weiter wie ein kleines Kind um dich.

Vorschlag, um die Leute hier nicht noch weiter OT zu langweilen:

Lass uns unsere gegenseitige - und meine seit Samstag, 23.22 Uhr tief empfundene - Abneigung doch per PN weiterführen damit ich dir dort *absolut fundiert* erklären kann, *wann* mittlerweile   "_Editiert, weil muss nicht sein_"   *öffentlich getätigte Posts die Grenze zur Strafbarkeit - wie in deinem Falle - überschritten haben* und was unterhalb dieser Grenze noch als "Schmäh" oder "Sarkasmus" durchgeht.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2017)

Können wir uns vielleicht ausnahmsweise wie Erwachsene verhalten und über teures Spielzeug reden?


----------



## Dagon (18. Dezember 2017)

Seit Samstag habe ich auch ein Fatty im Stall. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich schon mal ein Felt DD probegefahren, aber war nicht begeistert, weil ich schon Knieschmerzen hatte, bevor ich den Ort verlassen hatte. Als Rocky dann im letzten Jahr das Suzi Q vorgestellt hat, war mein Interesse wieder geweckt. Lange bin ich damit schwanger gegangen, aber nun wollte ich's einfach haben. Natürlich wären bei den aktuellen Bedingungen 4,8er besser geeignet, aber wenn die Knie nicht mitmachen... Beim Rocky merke ich bzgl. Q-Faktor kaum einen Unterschied zum normalen MTB und es macht einfach Spaß damit im Wald unterwegs zu sein. Endlich wieder aktiv draußen anstatt auf der Couch - Laune und Motivation stimmen wieder.


----------



## Fatster (18. Dezember 2017)

Dagon schrieb:


>



Super schönes Bike!  Glückwunsch und allzeit schmerzfreie Touren


----------



## rsu (18. Dezember 2017)

Von So auf Mo waren mal wieder Minusgrade und Schnee vorhergesagt. Sonntag wäre ja besser gewesen für die Kleinen zum Rodeln, aber am Mo gehen dann halt die grossen Kinder spielen 

Ich wurde nicht enttäuscht und es ging los.


 

Auf dem "Berg" war gleich deutlich mehr Schnee aber gerade noch fahrbar. Bergab war der Weg dann ziemlich zugeschneit, erhöhte den Adrenalinspiegel 



 

Fatbike Suchbild:


 

Leider fängt es jetzt schon wieder an zu tauen  Zumindest in der Stadt...


----------



## sigma7 (18. Dezember 2017)

@Dagon: Könntest Du den Q-Faktor messen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (18. Dezember 2017)

Der ist mit der Race Face Aeffect 189mm. Minimal wären 183mm möglich, wenn man eine Next SL verbaut (was ich aber nicht vor habe). Über 500m bin ich heute im >20cm hohem nassen Schnee ohne Spur mit rutschigem Untergrund bei 15-20% Steigung verzweifelt. Irgendwann war ich zu erschöpft und hab umgedreht. Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass breitere Reifen daran etwas geändert hätten. Der Schnee müsste härter frieren. Dann wär‘s denke ich genial. Die Abfahrten durch verschneite Rückegassen, Pfädchen und dergleichen waren dafür umso schöner.


----------



## Speedskater (18. Dezember 2017)

Zum Thema Q-Faktor: Mein Moppel hat eine normale MTB Kurbel mit 178mm Q-Faktor




Das geht auch mit 4-Zöllern


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2017)

Nach schlaflosen Nächten .......... neuer Versuch


----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nach schlaflosen Nächten .......... neuer Versuch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 677127



gibts auch nen Bild von der Landung ?


----------



## JeffKirs (19. Dezember 2017)

Gestern auf Achse gewesen, sah schön aus, war aber überaus Nass und matschig und mit dem Nassen Laub unterm Schnee auf dem Trail
alles andere als griffig. Bis auf Jogging Spuren keinen Biker gesehen...


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nach schlaflosen Nächten .......... neuer Versuch



die Frage ist, wieviele Versuche hast gebraucht bis es im Kaste war


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> die Frage ist, wieviele Versuche hast gebraucht bis es im Kaste war



Einer


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Dezember 2017)

Profi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Profi


ne isser nicht, er hatte eindeutig sichtbar die Hosen voll bei dieser gefährlichen Aktion.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ne isser nicht, er hatte eindeutig sichtbar die Hosen voll bei dieser gefährlichen Aktion.....



Wu guggschen du widda anne??? 
Awwer des Schei$$heisel war gleich ums eck rum gschdanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Dezember 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ne isser nicht, er hatte eindeutig sichtbar die Hosen voll bei dieser gefährlichen Aktion.....



das war auch eher aufs Fotografieren bezogen  

@Fibbs79 nix für ungut


----------



## crossy-pietro (21. Dezember 2017)

Verschiedenes mit verschiedenem Wetter aus den letzten 2 verschiedenen Wochen


----------



## Beorn (21. Dezember 2017)

Wars nass?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (21. Dezember 2017)

Maxx Jagamoasta mit Vee Tyres (Snow Avalanche).


----------



## crossy-pietro (21. Dezember 2017)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wars nass?



...kaum...  Dank S...sk..z-Socken


----------



## BigHit66 (21. Dezember 2017)

Durch verschneite Wälder,..



…früh am Morgen auf dem Weg….


…zum örtlichen Skilift 



Keine Schlangen am Lift …



…doch leider zu früh gefreut 



Da ich schon mal hier war, habe ich beschlossen den Gipfel mit der Kraft meiner Beine zu erklimmen – leider war die Piste stellenweise schon zu matschig u. aufgeweicht, musste bergauf auf ne kleinere Zufahrtsstraße ausweichen …



…oben angekommen wurde ich mit einem wunderschönen Ausblick auf das Alpenpanorama belohnt .



Runter war’s dann megaspaßig. Hatte immer genug Grip sowohl auf den matschigen, aufgeweichten Stellen, wie auch in den harten, gefrorenen Abschnitten – Skipiste macht Spaß 
An den verschiedenen Boxen im Funpark habe ich mich natürlich auch versucht - die hier zu droppen war kein Problem ….



….die Nächsten musste ich leider auslassen, da ich nicht genug Schwung hatte um nach ganz oben zu kommen . Die Piste war schon viel zu aufgeweicht, man musste ganz schön in die Pedal treten um auf den richtigen Speed zu kommen...



…außerdem hatte ich keine Pegs an meinem FATBike um die Rails zu grinden 

FAZIT: Skipisten im Winter mit den FATBike machen richtig Laune 

PS: Das ist nicht der „Snowpark Kleinwalsertal“, die Boxen standen dort vermutlich mal in der Vergangenheit


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2017)

Geniale Bilder


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Geniale Bilder



Sehr geniale Bilder .. das macht Laune auf „Wasserkuppe 2018“?


----------



## LANDOs (21. Dezember 2017)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Durch verschneite Wälder,..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was hast Du denn genau für einen Sattel an Deinem Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (21. Dezember 2017)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn genau für einen Sattel an Deinem Canyon?



SQlab 611 Active MTB - der erste Sattel mit dem ich (bzw. mein Hintern) voll zufrieden ist, fahre ihn auch an meinem Fully


----------



## BigHit66 (21. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sehr geniale Bilder .. das macht Laune auf „Wasserkuppe 2018“?



Was ist „Wasserkuppe 2018“


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2017)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Was ist „Wasserkuppe 2018“



Das war „Wasserkuppe 2017“;

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-im-rhein-main-gebiet.739993/page-7


----------



## rsu (21. Dezember 2017)

Heute vor dem Regen nochmal 3 Stunden durch den Schnee gefahren. Schön wenn man eine Bahn vor der Türe hat die einen direkt in den Schnee bringt, irgendwie hatte ich heute keine Lust mich erst mal durch den Schlamm zu wühlen wenn es oben noch so schön ist. Dann erst mal Strecke machen und den Hausberg von hinten anschauen.





Dann weiter zu beliebtem Aussichtspunkt der hier auch schon hin und wieder gepostet wurde - aber eher im Sommer/Herbst





Danach dann auf sämtlichen Wegen weiter wo extra ein Schild mit Bike stand. Wozu der rote Kreis aussen rum da war hat sich mir nicht erschlossen... Habe ja auch nur geschoben und hatte nur angenehme Begegnungen mit Fussvolk 





All zu wenig begangene Wege waren sinnlos...





Ständig fiel einem der tauende Schnee auf den Kopf und Glitzer hing in der Luft - lies sich leider nicht recht einfangen...





Schöner Abschluss vor dem Tauwetter


----------



## Wbs_70 (23. Dezember 2017)

Isergebirge - polnische Seite


----------



## klausklein (23. Dezember 2017)

Oh Oh Was alles im Teuteburger Wald so rumliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2017)

klausklein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 678505
> 
> Oh Oh Was alles im Teuteburger Wald so rumliegt.


Taiga Woods


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Dezember 2017)

Hab heute mal mein neues Gimbal ausprobiert... Funktioniert gut! Was ein Gimbal ist?
Das hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der...uft-habe-thread.652430/page-164#post-14982152

 

Video Link in Full HD: https://vstatic.mtb-news.de/videos/1/6/8/1/_/video/0872a18_1861_slick_test-fhd.m4v


----------



## Dagon (24. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten und schlammige Grüße aus dem Lahn-Dill-Bergland


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachtsgrüße an die gesamte Fatbike-Gemeinde kommen aus dem Odenwald.
Bleibt gesund, zufrieden und viele schöne Stunden auf euren Bikes!


----------



## sigma7 (24. Dezember 2017)

Letzte Einkäufe erledigt...



 

 


Frohes Fest!


----------



## Berganbeter (24. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle! Mögen uns die dicken Reifen nie ausgehen !


----------



## Stefan92 (24. Dezember 2017)

Gestrige Fatbike Tour durchs Erzgebirge, mit 3 - 6° leider viel zu warm für den Schneematsch


----------



## Starcraft (25. Dezember 2017)

rsu schrieb:


> All zu wenig begangene Wege waren sinnlos...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 677918



Sag mal, woher hast du die passenden dekore für die mastodon?  geile Bilder


----------



## Staanemer (25. Dezember 2017)

Achja, hier gehört das rein.

Ich trainiere etwas für den 14.01.2018


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Dezember 2017)

Langsames Einrollen heute, für die Vorderbremse warte ich noch auf die passenden Endkappen. 

Reifen sind Tubeless, Setup ging mit Spüli und Airshot. Über Nacht kein Druckverlust. 

120 Einrastpunkte sind schon geil, besonders dann, wenn's langsam und weglos vorangeht. Und der Sound... hach ja...



 



 

Nach der langen Pause war das wie ein neues Rad gekauft zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (25. Dezember 2017)

Heute Nachmittag noch ne kleine Runde gedreht – sah nicht so toll aus, bin im Nebel gestartet…



…doch ein paar Höhenmeter weiter hatte es die Somme fast geschafft….



...und noch etwas weiter dann...









….konnte die Runde dann doch noch über der Nebelgrenze beenden, mit Ausblick auf die Gipfel der Alpen..


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Dezember 2017)

Das 4. Bild  = FDT


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Dezember 2017)

Genau mein Gedanke..


----------



## Knarfifrank (25. Dezember 2017)

eine recht schattige Runde zum Walchensee, mit einigen wenigen Sonnenstrahlen...


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Dezember 2017)

Kleine Morgenrunde oberhalb von Fiecht und Stans. War cool!


----------



## Panama1970 (25. Dezember 2017)

Auch dieses Jahr gab es wieder eine Weihnachtsverpissdichrunde
Ich kann leider nicht mit so tollen Schneefotos dienen aber Wasser ist doch die Urform von Schnee? Oder?


 
Naja so ein bisschen dem weissen Zeug habe dann doch noch gefunden 


 

 


Die ganze Zeit gab es eine Mischung aus Wind und lippischen Landregen, eine herrliche Kombination.
Am Ende war ich froh das ich die Standheizung im Sprinter programmiert hatte, da war es dann recht angenehm noch einen Tee im warmen zu schlürfen.

Wünsche euch noch angenehme Restweihnachten


----------



## Skyfox_KS (26. Dezember 2017)

.... das Beste, was man aus dem 25. Dezember machen konnte ;-)


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Dezember 2017)

Von heute morgen:


----------



## BigHit66 (26. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Das 4. Bild  = FDT



Sehr cool - das Foto steht heute zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

Also bitte alle abstimmen - "we make FAT Biking great again" oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (26. Dezember 2017)

Heute wieder (m)eine Runde um den Block (Benediktenwand) gedreht. Nach einer kurzen Pause am Walchensee ging es über den Uferweg in die Jackenau, dort auf 18 Kilometern feinster (Skating-) Piste bis Leger.






















Abschließend am Ufer der Isar nach Bad Tölz und (auf Teer) bei kaltem Wind (natürlich aus der falschen Richtung) nach Hause. Schee war's.


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Dezember 2017)

Einradeltour mit meinem Neuerwerb zum Albert auf die Schwarzenberghütte 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Da waren außer mir doch Tatsächlich noch vier andere Fatbiker Unterwegs 
Leider weigert sich meine Frau immer noch ein Fatbike zu fahren , obwohl sie es Heute bestimmt das eine oder andere Mal Bereut hat


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Dezember 2017)

Auch von heute morgen...ein Hauch von Rampage am Innufer.


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Dezember 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Einradeltour mit meinem Neuerwerb zum Albert auf die Schwarzenberghütte
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 679259 Anhang anzeigen 679260 Anhang anzeigen 679261 Anhang anzeigen 679262 Anhang anzeigen 679263 Anhang anzeigen 679265 Anhang anzeigen 679266 Anhang anzeigen 679267 Anhang anzeigen 679269 Anhang anzeigen 679271
> 
> ...


Brauchts schon Spikes?


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Brauchts schon Spikes?



Auf den Wegen und der Straße unten im Tal ist fast alles blankes Eis ( man könnte glatt Schlittschuhlaufen  ) aber rauf zum Albert braucht man keine.


----------



## Staanemer (26. Dezember 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Einradeltour mit meinem Neuerwerb zum Albert auf die Schwarzenberghütte
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 679259 Anhang anzeigen 679260 Anhang anzeigen 679261 Anhang anzeigen 679262 Anhang anzeigen 679263 Anhang anzeigen 679265 Anhang anzeigen 679266 Anhang anzeigen 679267 Anhang anzeigen 679269 Anhang anzeigen 679271
> 
> ...



Ach richtig. Wir sind gerade recht nah beieinander...
Könntest Du ein Fatbike Foto der Reifenfreiheit des D5 im Bucksaw machen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (26. Dezember 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Auf den Wegen und der Straße unten im Tal ist fast alles blankes Eis ( man könnte glatt Schlittschuhlaufen  ) aber rauf zum Albert braucht man keine.



Also Bud/Lou Terrain


----------



## Staanemer (26. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Also Bud/Lou Terrain



Du hast Schlittschuhe für die Wege und die Strasse dabei?


----------



## Fatster (26. Dezember 2017)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Du hast Schlittschuhe für die Wege und die Strasse dabei?



Trucker prefer Snow chains


----------



## Wilbi69 (27. Dezember 2017)

Grüsse mal wieder vom Bodensee an die Fatbike- Gemeinde ..

 


hinten die Alpen und vorne unser Bodensee..hoffe 2018 mal wieder mit Euch gemeinsam zu fatten  

 LG aus Konstanz


----------



## BigHit66 (27. Dezember 2017)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Sehr cool - das Foto steht heute zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
> 
> Also bitte alle abstimmen - "we make FAT Biking great again" oder so...



Super - wir haben es geschafft, ein FAT-Bike ist Foto des Tages
Vielen Dank an alle für die Unterstützung


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Dezember 2017)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Super - wir haben es geschafft, ein FAT-Bike ist Foto des Tages
> Vielen Dank an alle für die Unterstützung


Ich trink ein Tegernseer Hell. Danke.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Dezember 2017)

Wie wäre es mit


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Dezember 2017)

Saufköppe!


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Saufköppe!


Wieso? Wir haben ihm geholfen, jetzt könnt er uns doch eine Runde ausgeben, Fatbiker dankt Fatbikern


----------



## BigHit66 (27. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich trink ein Tegernseer Hell. Danke.



 Nur eins..da hätte ich mehr erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (27. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wieso? Wir haben ihm geholfen, jetzt könnt er uns doch eine Runde ausgeben, Fatbiker dankt Fatbikern



Das sollten wir machen - wann & wo???


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2017)

Kleinen Verdauung.... ähm Nightride gemacht:

Nebel des Grauens:




Andere Bergseite = ohne Nebel:




Ach ja, die Trails waren mal wieder STAUBTROCKEN


----------



## sigma7 (27. Dezember 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Heute wieder (m)eine Runde um den Block (Benediktenwand) gedreht. Nach einer kurzen Pause am Walchensee ging es über den Uferweg in die Jackenau, dort auf 18 Kilometern feinster (Skating-) Piste bis Leger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil es so schön war, heute wieder; allerdings in umgekehrter Richtung.


----------



## sigma7 (27. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich trink ein Tegernseer Hell.


Bin kurz im Keller.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Dezember 2017)

Hast Du Bier geholt, um dir den Tag aus dem Kopf zu spülen.


----------



## dopaul (28. Dezember 2017)

Nein, nicht ich.....


----------



## Fatster (28. Dezember 2017)

Wollen wir nach @BigHit66 dieses Woche noch ein zweites (FatBike)Bild des Tages voten?

Das @Fibbs79 sein zweites Bild tut zur Wahl stehen 

Boah, gibt das ne Sauferei


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wollen wir nach @BigHit66 dieses Woche noch ein zweites (FatBike)Bild des Tages voten?
> 
> Das @Fibbs79 sein zweites Bild tut zur Wahl stehen
> 
> Boah, gibt das ne Sauferei



Ich geb Euch ja gerne einen aus, jedoch finde ich das Bild von @IBEX73 viel schöner....


----------



## Fatster (28. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich geb Euch ja gerne einen aus, jedoch finde ich das Bild von @IBEX73 viel schöner....



.... seit wann geht's denn (beim FdT ) um "Schönheit"? 

edit:
Nicht, dass Du "hässlich" wärst ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Dezember 2017)

Mutteralm runter ballern <3


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (29. Dezember 2017)

Heute mal wieder rauf auf's Polygon.
War irgenwie anstrengender als sonst, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob' an den Maxxis oder an dem Weihnachtsessenhüftgold gelegen hat


----------



## Staanemer (29. Dezember 2017)

Hehe


 
Bin natürlich wieder der Einzige, der nach getaner Arbeit mit dem Rad in der Schirmbar sitzt.


----------



## Strampelino (29. Dezember 2017)

Hab jetzt alle Umbauten erstmal fertig und war heute mal wieder mit dem Dude unterwegs......die Bluto rct3 hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Dezember 2017)

Ein endsgeiler Tag geht zu Ende.
Kann man empfehlen, aber das ist ein Revier für Minion, Bud und Lou.


----------



## digi-foto.at (29. Dezember 2017)

Da der Wettermensch ab Morgen wieder +7° und Starkregen meldet, hab ich heute das echt perfekte Wetter nochmal genutzt .

Erstmal etwas am Bach entlang..




Dann noch mal etwas Luft raus bevor es den Hügel hoch ging.. _(Luft raus war dann auch bei mir das Thema )_




Aber die Schinderei hat sich gelohnt, der Trail war perfekt eingezuckert mit super Grip..




Was ein Spaß..  _als ich das Foto endlich einigermaßen im Kasten hatte.._




lg und nen guten Rutsch...

Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2017)

Das schreit nach FatbikeFotoDesTagesNummero 3 in dieser Wiche


----------



## sigma7 (29. Dezember 2017)

Schnee. Sonne. Urlaub. Raus!


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2017)

Da keiner Zeit hatte habe ich fürs Festl die Kneipe klargemacht. 


 
Selbstauslösergedöns nichts für mich, zum Schluß hats mich noch fast zerlegt


 

 

 
Schöne Heimat



Schneeweiße im Garten


 

 

 
Zum Abschluss eine Belohnung - genial


----------



## sigma7 (29. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Da keiner Zeit hatte habe ich fürs Festl die Kneipe klargemacht.


Ich dachte, Du wolltest morgen ab Benediktbeuern fahren?


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du wolltest morgen ab Benediktbeuern fahren?





Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Freitag 12 Uhr Treffpunkt Benediktbeuern



Macht nichts, vielleicht Sonntag mal schauen


----------



## sigma7 (29. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Macht nichts, vielleicht Sonntag mal schauen


Sonntag müsste passen.


----------



## JeffKirs (29. Dezember 2017)

Heute nochmal das Wetter genutz für einen Nightride. Nach dem Einkehrschwung gings im kristallinen Regen weiter...




  Und wie üblich bei son nem Wetter: keine Sau unterwegs! Immer wieder klasse!!


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Da keiner Zeit hatte habe ich fürs Festl die Kneipe klargemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 680218
> Selbstauslösergedöns nichts für mich, zum Schluß hats mich noch fast zerlegt
> Anhang anzeigen 680219 Anhang anzeigen 680221 Anhang anzeigen 680222
> ...



Hörst, „unser“ Truck rostet langsam z‘samm


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hörst, „unser“ Truck rostet langsam z‘samm


Bin gestern die erste Proberunde gefahren, 1A der Truck


----------



## Starter77 (29. Dezember 2017)

Heute kam sogar die Sonne raus ... (Manchmal)




 


 


 


 
Und jede Menge Schneebruch gab es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (29. Dezember 2017)

Heute auch nochmals das Wetter & den Schnee genutzt bevor es morgen wieder taut & regnet


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Dezember 2017)

..... und weiter gehts:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

Geniale Bilder mal wieder @digi-foto.at und @BigHit66


----------



## BigHit66 (30. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ..... und weiter gehts:
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
> 
> Geniale Bilder mal wieder @digi-foto.at und @BigHit66



Ach nö Leute, ihr bringt mich noch an den Bettelstab


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Dezember 2017)

gestern im Gebirge
es war schön kalt und weiß, teilweise sehr schwer zu fahren, als dann die Sonne unterging war auch Ruhe im Wald


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Dezember 2017)

@Wbs_70 sehr geil...und, ich würde mal sagen Nr 4 FdT?!  Hab nur keinen Plan wie man das vorschlägt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Dezember 2017)

.... ich übernehme mal:

Einfach auf´s Bild klicken:


----------



## hw_doc (30. Dezember 2017)

Abschiedsfoto:


 *schnüff*
Wünsche dem neuen Halter viel Freude mit dem tollen Gerät!


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Abschiedsfoto:
> Anhang anzeigen 680581 *schnüff*
> Wünsche dem neuen Halter viel Freude mit dem tollen Gerät!



Nicht weinen , Du hast ja noch ein paar schöne andere


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Dezember 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Nicht weinen , Du hast ja noch ein paar andere


Stehen gefühlt, alle zum Verkauf!
Welches bleibt denn übrig,Steffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Stehen gefühlt, alle zum Verkauf!
> Welches bleibt denn übrig,Steffen?



Kann es sein , das er uns was Verheimlicht


----------



## hw_doc (30. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Stehen gefühlt, alle zum Verkauf!
> Welches bleibt denn übrig,Steffen?



Oh, wenn Du wüsstest...  B)
Ich fang mal an: Das Gelbe, das Dunkelgrüne, das Hellgrüne, das Schwarze mit blau, das Schwarze mit...


----------



## sigma7 (30. Dezember 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Schnee. Sonne. Urlaub. Raus!


Die Sonne war heute nicht sichtbar, dafür Schnee und -regen. Während meine 2 Damen einkauften, war ich in Little Canada. An- und Abreise auf eigener Achse.


----------



## fatbikepeg (30. Dezember 2017)

Heute Berliner Mauerweg. Da ich den nie ganz schaffe und ich die nördlichen Abschnitte schon mehrmals gefahren bin, heute mal der südliche / südwestliche Teil. Zunächst mit der S-Bahn zum südlichen Stadtrand gefahren.






Ausstieg Lichterfelde-Süd. Einbiegen in den Berliner Mauerweg. Leider grösstenteils asphaltiert. Bei Dreilinden endlich Trails.






Kleine Pause 






Mauerdenkmal "Rosa Schneelader" am Checkpoint Bravo






Vorbei an einem Ponyhof...






Der Gaul war sauer, weil ich nichts zum Knabbern dabei hatte. Erst hat er an meinen Griffen rumgekaut, dann die Lenkertasche abgecheckt und schließlich den Eislaster mit der Schnauze umgeschubst.  











Höhe Wannsee hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr, war erschöpft und vom Regen durchnässt - ab zur S-Bahn und nach Hause.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2017)

Oha am Sattel gerochen und gleich umgeschmissen


----------



## 6ix-pack (30. Dezember 2017)

Heute die Saison abgeschlossen mit dem Mukluk:

Die anderen fanden das Gefährt interessant:




War allerdings ganz schön diesig am Lift im Sauerland:




Unterrohrvergleich:

Weiter oben:




Danach ganz unten:




Ich sag nur:






Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (30. Dezember 2017)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Heute die Saison abgeschlossen mit dem Mukluk:
> 
> Die anderen fanden das Gefährt interessant:
> 
> ...



Nun is das Rad ja nicht mehr neu - die Warnhinweise und der Größenaufkleber auf dem Sattelrohr können den Anschein des Neufahrzeugs nicht mehr erhalten!  B)


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... ich übernehme mal:
> 
> Einfach auf´s Bild klicken:



vielen Dank,
ich hätte auch nicht gewusst wie das geht.
na denn, fleißig klicken ;-)


----------



## ziploader (30. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... ich übernehme mal:
> 
> Einfach auf´s Bild klicken:


Hier wird man niedergestreckt, wenn man auf die Langläufer Piste geht.. 

cu
Marcus

Gesendet aus dem Internet. [emoji38]


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Dezember 2017)

Wo ist denn hier?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. Dezember 2017)

Hier noch nen Flyby vom Freitag.
60km/h auf Schnee fühlen sich gänzlich anders an. Vor allem der Bremsweg ist viermal so lang.


----------



## F7 Uli (31. Dezember 2017)

[/QUOTE]
Glü[email protected] zum Foto des Tages aus Berlin. Klasse


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @Wbs_70 sehr geil...und, ich würde mal sagen Nr 4 FdT?!



Läuft


----------



## digi-foto.at (31. Dezember 2017)

Wird Zeit das die Sache endlich mal richtig benannt wird... FDT -> *"Fatbike des Tages" *


----------



## BigHit66 (31. Dezember 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Glü[email protected] zum Foto des Tages aus Berlin. Klasse



Wow, hätte nicht damit gerechnet schon wieder gewählt zu werden 

Das letzte "Foto des Tages" im Jahr 2017 ist ein FATBike-Bild und die Chancen stehen aktuell nicht schlecht, dass das 1. Foto des Tages im Jahr 2018 auch wieder FATBike-Bild (@Wbs_70) wird 

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung  - wünsche Euch allen ein spaßiges, verletzungsfreies & fettes MTB-Jahr 2018!!


----------



## BigHit66 (31. Dezember 2017)

ziploader schrieb:


> Hier wird man niedergestreckt, wenn man auf die Langläufer Piste geht..
> 
> cu
> Marcus
> ...



In diesem Fall eignet sich das Fatty hervorragend um für die (klassischen) Langläufer zu spuren - einfach an der vorhandenen Loipe ne Abzweigung legen u. die erste Fatty-Spur parallel nochmals zurückfahren - ergibt ne super Loipe 
Könnte ja schein, dass diese Loipe dann als Sackgasse irgendwo endet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (31. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wo ist denn hier?



Berner Oberland, Schweiz. 

cu
Marcus

Gesendet aus dem Internet. [emoji38]


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2017)

Mein Schnee ist schwarz 






Wünsche nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr:


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Mein Schnee ist schwarz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 680924
> 
> ...




Ja wie siehst Du denn schon wieder aus 

Komm ins Allgäu , im Schnee wird man nicht schmutzig 

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Dir ( und allen anderen hier ) auch einen " Verlustfreien  " und guten Rutsch ins neue Fattijahr


----------



## sigma7 (31. Dezember 2017)

Chris und ich haben heute die letzte Runde des Jahres 2017 gedreht, bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen. Vor 2 Tagen sah es dort noch anders aus.







Auf diversen Touren (u.a. Passo del Rombo und Stelvio Bike Day) und Reisen (u.a. Vinschgau mit dem Junior und Island) hatte ich viel Spaß mit den 'Dicken'. So viel, dass man auf 'blöde' Ideen kommt (Gran Stelvio und Rapha Festive 500)...

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Übergang und ein gesundes neues Jahr!


-- sigma7


----------



## der_ulmer (31. Dezember 2017)

Freitag mit Gerrit am Blomberg:

































Und heute noch eine Jahresabschlussrunde ohne Schnee zu Hause:
















Dann einen guten Rutsch in ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2018!

Beste Grüße,
Tony


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Dezember 2017)

War eine sehr schöne Sylvestertour mit André, Danke dafür


 
Mit Panorama 


 

 
Und beim Frühschoppen gabs sogar den Fatbike-Marsch geblasen


 
Dann gings zum Griesbräu auf a Schweiners, mei guad


 

 

 

Wünsche Euch allen ein gutes Neues 2018


----------



## univega 9 (31. Dezember 2017)

Wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr..

Bernd


----------



## klausklein (31. Dezember 2017)

Schöne Sylvester Tour gemacht.
Allen ein Unfallfreies 2018.


----------



## Steinberg (31. Dezember 2017)

Rutscht gut ins Neue Jahr,  Das Bild ist schon 2 Wochen alt. Heute war nicht mehr viel Schnee zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinberg (31. Dezember 2017)

noch eins von gestern


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Dezember 2017)

Soviel Kuscheln, wenn da mal nicht was kleines fattes für 2018 rauskommt.  

Rutscht gut rein und Happy New Year....


----------



## Wbs_70 (1. Januar 2018)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> vielen Dank,
> ich hätte auch nicht gewusst wie das geht.
> na denn, fleißig klicken ;-)



super, danke euch!
hat gefunzt


----------



## dopaul (1. Januar 2018)

Herbstliches Neujahrsründchen


----------



## Fatster (1. Januar 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Herbstliches Neujahrsründchen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 681250 Anhang anzeigen 681251 Anhang anzeigen 681252



Hast Du ne Ahnung, wie schwer es mir als glühender Fan des „Stern des Südens“ fiel, deine Pics zu liken?


----------



## dopaul (1. Januar 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Ahnung, wie schwer es mir als glühender Fan des „Stern des Südens“ fiel, deine Pics zu liken?


och...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (1. Januar 2018)

Gutes Neues an alle Fatfahrer! Heute den Neujahrsquäldichrauf absolviert mit anschliessender Belohnung:


----------



## Fossi85 (1. Januar 2018)

Ich wünsche allen einen Gesundes neues Jahr.
Erste Neujahrsfahrt beendet


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Januar 2018)

Bin heute auch kurz unterwegs gewesen. Von Hochfügen zum Loassattel. Oben war recht viel Neuschnee. Happy New Year! Earn your turn!


----------



## ursinator2.0 (2. Januar 2018)

Fr. letzten Schneetag ausgenutzt:




1 Tag später, Fangobiken im Ex-Schnee, momentan noch mit intakter Kurbel:




Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, dank ausgebrochener Kurbel leider nur mit der elektrischen Eisenbahn:




Dann noch frohes Neues ;-)


----------



## Turboturtle (2. Januar 2018)

Frohes Neues auch von mir


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Januar 2018)

Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm-Tour:



 



 

.... und Petrus!!!! ..... du kannst mich mal


----------



## Staanemer (4. Januar 2018)

Alles mir, alles mir...  Meins, meins, ganz allein...



 

 

 

 

Da hat sich die Quälerei des erneuten Anstiegs nach der Tour mit leeren Magen und der Genuss von gefühlten 41 Jagatee zum Erlangen einer stabilen Körpertemperatur doch gelohnt!


----------



## Eddy2012 (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo und noch alles Gute für 2018!

Ich bin gerade aus dem tief verschneiten Ramsau am Dachstein in das graue, regnerische Eisenach zurückgekommen. Was für ein Abgeschmack!
Ein paar Grad weniger, und alles könnte so schön sein...


Märchenwiese




Kulmbergloipe 



Blick ins Ennstal von der Rittisloipe 



Wiesmahdalm 



Rittisloipe 







Langlaufstadion 



Richtung Brandlift 







Abfahrt auf dem Skihang - einfach genial!








Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## RoDeBo (5. Januar 2018)

...nicht grad die Alpen, aber auch weiß: Feiertage am und um den Feldberg...


----------



## rumigali (6. Januar 2018)

leider ohne Schnee diesmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (6. Januar 2018)

Hoppa.....BdT


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Januar 2018)

Ich hab heute ne fatte Runde am Achensee gedreht. War mal wieder richtig geil!


----------



## Fossi85 (6. Januar 2018)

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Januar 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 683024
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 683025
> 
> ...


VR Bremse


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Januar 2018)

Auf einen Kaiserschmarren 






zur Tutzinger Hüttn 



Spaßige Abfahrt


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Januar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> VR Bremse



Fräse.  

Aber nur für den Übergang.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Januar 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Fräse.
> 
> Aber nur für den Übergang.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 683042



Sag ich doch!


----------



## BigJohn (7. Januar 2018)

Ich bin heute mit großen Vorsätzen losgefahren, schließlich wurde ich schon mehr oder minder direkt für meine Foto-Faulheit kritisiert.

Ich habe sogar voller Elan meinen ersten blauen Himmel dieses Jahr dokumentiert:




Dann hat mich aber doch irgendwie wieder die Lust verlassen. Es hat aber gerade noch für Chris in motion gereicht:




Hier not so in motion und weniger verschwommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Januar 2018)

Heute gab`s ne Sturmschäden Besichtigungstour 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Schee wors trotzdem


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Januar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute gab`s ne Sturmschäden Besichtigungstour
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 683360 Anhang anzeigen 683361 Anhang anzeigen 683362 Anhang anzeigen 683363 Anhang anzeigen 683364 Anhang anzeigen 683365 Anhang anzeigen 683366 Anhang anzeigen 683368 Anhang anzeigen 683369 Anhang anzeigen 683370 Anhang anzeigen 683372 Anhang anzeigen 683373
> 
> Schee wors trotzdem


 Übel, da hat es euch ganz schön erwischt


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Januar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Übel, da hat es euch ganz schön erwischt



Ja , leider , jetzt hab ich ne ganze Menge Überstunden mehr auf dem Konto


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (7. Januar 2018)

Nach den Regenfällen der letzten Woche ist ganz schön was los an den Staustufen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Januar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> zur Tutzinger Hüttn



Steht schon lange auf meinem Plan, hab ich noch nie hingeschaft!
Das nächste mal hab ich hoffentlich wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz! !! und komme mit!


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2018)

*F*atbike *d*es *T*ages 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2228708?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (7. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> *F*atbike *d*es *T*ages
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2228708?in=potdPool




Danke, hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen! 
Vielleicht wird es ja was.


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Januar 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es ja was.



...und es wurde was! Herzlichen Dank an alle Sternchenklicker!


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Januar 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...und es wurde was! Herzlichen Dank an alle Sternchenklicker!


 Du kennst ja mein Getränk nach Wahl


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Januar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du kennst ja mein Getränk nach Wahl



War das nicht Buttermilch frisch von der geschüttelten Kuh


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2018)

Ich war im Osten ...... des Pfälzer Waldes unterwegs. Von daher erst einmal das Auto beladen und der Sonne entgegen gefahren 




Teilweise durften die Maxxis etwas im Matsch spielen 




Vorbei am http://www.duddefliecher.de Startplatz:




Ging es weiter zum Orensfelsen:




Essen ist fertig 




Noch ein bisschen am Felsen rumgeklettert, und die Aussicht + Sonne genossen:












Danach den "Snake-Trail" nach unten, und per Auto wieder zurück in den Westen ....... des  Pfälzer Waldes 

Schee war´s mal wieder ....

P.S. und morgen geht´s in den Süden


----------



## Fatster (10. Januar 2018)

Bei Kaiserwetter heute nen „Blues Brothers Ride“ absolviert



 

rollin‘, rollin‘, rollin‘ ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Januar 2018)

Zurück aus dem SÜDEN .... den Vogesen:

Ruine Waldeck:




gelbe Scheibe am Himmel gesichtet .... der helle Wahnsinn:




Overnighterplätzchen:




Fatbikegarage gleich nebenan:




Loch im Erbsenfelsen 




grüne Trails:




Pfütze:




@Fatster sein Lieblingstrail   -> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2007633?in=set




Fatbike heilig gesprochen:




Ich hab mal Holz für´s Lagerfeuer gefunden:




Eingang Ruine Falkenstein (Schön, gelle):




Tischlein deck dich:




Technische Schmankerl:




weg war er ...... der Fahrer 




Schön mal wieder in den Vogesen unterwegs gewesen zu sein 

Für den Norden und / oder Westen darf ein anderer ran


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Januar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Für den Norden und / oder Westen darf ein anderer ran



Mit Euch Befreiungstechnisch


----------



## criscross (10. Januar 2018)

heute Mittag bei angenehmen 10° und Sonne im Panzerübungsgelände Augustdorf


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (12. Januar 2018)

Heute noch vor der Mittagschicht die Ellbach-Renaturierungsmaßnahme zwischen Saarwellingen und Saarlouis begutachtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (13. Januar 2018)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Fatster (13. Januar 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 685335 Anhang anzeigen 685336



  Samma, wo treibst Du dich denn schon wieder rum?


----------



## Peng999 (13. Januar 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Samma, wo treibst Du dich denn schon wieder rum?



Vorallem darf er sich nachts nicht nach links ode rechts bewegen...
Könnte weh tun


----------



## digi-foto.at (13. Januar 2018)

Aber er wird nicht sofort dreckig...
Erst beim 2'ten mal umdrehen


----------



## Keeper1407 (13. Januar 2018)

Gute Nacht Sigma7


----------



## sigma7 (13. Januar 2018)

Moin!


----------



## sigma7 (13. Januar 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Vor allem darf er sich nachts nicht nach links oder rechts bewegen...


Grundsätzlich sind deine Bedenken gerechtfertigt. Ist mir allerdings noch nie passiert.


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (13. Januar 2018)

Schwanensee mal anders


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Januar 2018)

@sigma7 hast du Stress zuhause  
was für ein See ist das?
ich war heute wieder an deinem "Hausberg" , leider schmal Bereift mangels fatten Gerätes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (13. Januar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @sigma7 hast du Stress zuhause


Nö, warum? 



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Was für ein See ist das?


Walchensee


----------



## cherokee190 (14. Januar 2018)

Die ewige Kurbelei auf dem täglichen Arbeitsweg satt, habe ich mir gestern ein 36er Kettenblatt an's Richtey geschraubt. Heute früh dann eine Runde durch die heimatlichen Wäldchen und Felder vor der Haustür. Im Gegensatz zum sonst bevorzugtem Gebiet ist es hier vollkommen eben....



 

 

 

 

 

.... aber dafür pfeift einem der eisige Ostwind ordentlich um die Ohren.


----------



## triteacher226 (14. Januar 2018)

Was für ein Wetter[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️
Die neue Maschine mal ordentlich durchs Gelände geprügelt... geil[emoji7][emoji106][emoji1338][emoji100]


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Januar 2018)

Nach einer Woche in Brasilien mit um die 30° konnte ich es kaum erwarten, bei frischen -2° in Tirol eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Ausnahmsweise mal in Begleitung meines Sohnes. Im Winter fährt er lieber Ski.


----------



## fatbikepeg (14. Januar 2018)

Trotz klirrender Kälte wollte der Eislaster heute unbedingt auf Tour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dem Charme des Trucks erlegen ging es mit der Regionalbahn vom Berliner Zentrum hinter die östliche Stadtgrenze nach Erkner.






Ab Erkner ging es dann entlang des Leistikowweges Richtung Löcknitzer Wald- und Seengebiet.






Vorbei am halbgefrorenen Wupatzsee..











Weiter entlang des Löcknitztalweges (hinten der Wupatzsee, vorn die Löcknitz).






Ankunft bei der legendären Froschbrücke nahe Fangschleuse/Grünheide.















... war dann leider doch kein verwunschener Prinz. 
Somit gefrustet weiter entlang der Löcknitz und ihren sumpfigen Uferbereichen.
















Halbgefrorenes Moor im Löcknitztal






Blick von der Holzbrücke auf die Löcknitz






Löcknitztalweg






Irgendwann in Grünheide angekommen. Abenddämmerung am Werlsee.


----------



## Starter77 (14. Januar 2018)

Heute zur Dillquelle 


 


 
Und Zwillingsbuche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mir heute Mittag auch eine Schlammpackung verpasst. Bei uns ist es leider nicht so schön weiß, dafür aber gibt es knöcheltiefen Schlamm. In Luxemburg sagt man dazu Bulli. Bulli passt irgendwie zum Fatbike.
Zunächst war alles noch locker, bis ich diesen Kollegen getroffen habe.




Der hat den Wald so durchwühlt, dass an gemütliches fahren nicht mehr zu denken war.
1-2 Kilometer später sah mein Dude dann so aus. Mir erging es nicht besser.





Es war leider nicht die einzige Stelle wo die Waldarbeiter fleißig waren. Als ich dann an einen Weg kam, wo alle 50 m ein Baum quer lag, hab ich mich auf den Rückweg gemacht, da es auch langsam dunkel wurde.






War eine schöne Tour bei dem tollen Wetter, aber sehr anstrengend bei den momentanen Verhältnissen.


----------



## hw_doc (14. Januar 2018)

Heute mal das Wetter genutzt und eine Runde mit dem schüchternen Neuzugang gedreht:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Januar 2018)

Mal seit langer Zeit wieder Fat unterwegs....


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Heute mal das Wetter genutzt und eine Runde mit dem schüchternen Neuzugang gedreht:
> Anhang anzeigen 685963



hast du ein Packet aus dem Allgäu bekommen?


----------



## Speedskater (15. Januar 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal seit langer Zeit wieder Fat unterwegs....



Bist Du um ca. 13:30 Uhr auf dem Feldberg am Kiosk vorbei geradelt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Januar 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bist Du um ca. 13:30 Uhr auf dem Feldberg am Kiosk vorbei geradelt?


Ja, kann gut sein...


----------



## Speedskater (16. Januar 2018)

Dann bist Du an uns vorbeigeradelt. Ich war mit dem Halb Moppel unterwegs.


----------



## Fatster (16. Januar 2018)

An manchen Tagen gewinnt man, an manchen Tagen verlieren die Anderen


----------



## svennox (16. Januar 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> Mal seit langer Zeit wieder Fat unterwegs....



ohh jaaa .. wunderschöne Winter Kulisse


----------



## Peng999 (16. Januar 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> An manchen Tagen gewinnt man, an manchen Tagen verlieren die Anderen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 686470



Das Bild ist doch gestellt  
Pfuihhhh !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (18. Januar 2018)

Endlich Sonne


----------



## Peng999 (18. Januar 2018)

La Palma ?


----------



## klausklein (18. Januar 2018)

Ja.


----------



## mäcpomm (19. Januar 2018)

Im Grenzgebiet zwischen Hessen und NRW.


----------



## Tony- (19. Januar 2018)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Im Grenzgebiet zwischen Hessen und NRW.


----------



## mäcpomm (20. Januar 2018)

Die habe ich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T819 mit Tapatalk


----------



## klausklein (20. Januar 2018)




----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2018)

Ich war 2013 dünnbereift auf La Palma. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man in dem scharzen Katzenstreu mit dem Fätbike richtig Spass hat.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2018)

Weiße Reifen sind da echt praktisch.... findet man schneller in dem schwarzen Katzenstreu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (20. Januar 2018)

Im www (westlichen Wiener Wald) unterwegs:


----------



## Starter77 (20. Januar 2018)

Da es Montag wieder regnen soll, den heutigen Tag genutzt:



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
Ich hoffe dennoch dass bis zum nächsten Wochenende noch etwas übrig bleibt


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Januar 2018)

Nach dem Unterwegs...


----------



## fatbikepeg (20. Januar 2018)

Angeregt durch diesen Thread und der Sendung, die ich mir am Do über die Mediathek angeschaut hatte, war heute der Plan eine Tour zum Bogensee und seinen historischen Gemäuern zu machen.
Zunächst ging es mit der Heidekrautbahn von Berlin-Karow bis zum Bhf. Wandlitzsee.











Vom Bahnhof ging es dann weiter entlang der Drei Heiligen Pfühle. Eigentlich sind die drei süssen Seechen während der Eisschmelze entlang einer glazialen Rinne entstanden, aber laut einer alten Sage hatte der Teufel einen Stein auf den Wandlitzer Kirchturm geworfen, welcher jedoch im Wandlitzsee landete und die Spritzer bildeten dann die naheliegenden drei Pfühle.

Mittlerer Pfuhl:















Östlicher Pfuhl:





Sodann trug mich mein Bike entlang des Nordufers des Liepnitzsees.































Danach quer durch den Wandlitzer Forst, Richtung Bogensee.
Schöne Trails, teils noch mit etwas Schnee. Leider waren auch abschnittsweise selbst die Waldautobahnen so durchweicht, dass ich knöcheltief im Modder versank.











Nunja, was soll ich sagen ... beim Bogensee bin ich nicht angekommen. Ich war vielleicht noch 1,5km entfernt, aber es gab dann kein korrektes GPS-Signal mehr, je näher ich kam und bin schließlich im Kreis gefahren. Da auch schon 15:30 war, wollte ich nicht weiter suchen bis zur Dunkelheit. Wie das bei vielen alten DDR-Militärgeländen/-Funktionärscamps früher so üblich war, sind wohl Signalstöranlagen in den Böden o.ä., keine Ahnung. 






Bei Dämmerung war ich wieder am Wandlitzer See angelangt.











War dann noch in einem Café zum Aufwärmen / Warten bis der Zug kommt. Derweil fing es draußen an zu schneien.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Januar 2018)

Beim Unterwegs...


----------



## wosch (21. Januar 2018)

@fatbikepeg : hast uns ja mal wieder lange warten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triteacher226 (21. Januar 2018)

@fatbikepeg Super Bericht[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] Danke [emoji120]


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Januar 2018)

heute erste Testfahrt mit dem neuen Rad, eigentlich wollte ich an die Isar, aber der erhoffte Neuschnee ist hier nur eine naße Pampe 
nach einem halben km hatte ich schon eine nasse Unterbux 
also nur bischen um den Block gefahren....

der Minion hat super Grip 




man kann ihn aber auch zum Rutschen bringen 




das endet dann so 




Spaß hat es gemacht, ich freu mich schon auf eine richtige Ausfahrt


----------



## digi-foto.at (21. Januar 2018)

Bei mir ist der angekündigte Neusschnee reichlich gefallen, bzw. tut es immer noch. 

Da es aber auch ab morgen schon wieder wärmer werden soll hab ich das Winterwonderland heute früh gleich ausgenutzt...




Am Bach lang war das ganze super zu fahren, wenngleich der doch recht nasse papige schnee richtig Körner zieht 




Als ich den ersten Hügel dann hinter mir hatte und der Schnee mit jedem hm immer tiefer wurde war ich ehrlich gesagt gaz schön durch. 




lg
Kurt


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Januar 2018)

Schnee habe ich heut auch gefunden 



 
Keine Ahnung wie er es geschafft hat, so lange liegen zu bleiben. Etwas weiter sah es jedoch, trotz knapp unter 0°, schon fast frühlingshaft aus.



 
Stellenweise haben die letzten Stürme wieder ordentlich Bruchholz gemacht und einige Trails sind Forstfahrzeugen zum Opfer gefallen.



 
Aber das spielt beim Mooni eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Da findet sich immer ein Weg vorbei .



 
Kein störendes Schaltwerk macht es hier bedeutend leichter. Auch wenn ich nach SSP Pause doch stellenweise wieder ordentlich geschnauft habe


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Januar 2018)

Zum Albert auf die Hütte


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Januar 2018)

Mehr von unterwegs:


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Januar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Zum Albert auf die Hütte
> Danke Chris
> Dann mach ich hier mit Bildchen mal weiter


----------



## fatbikepeg (21. Januar 2018)

Heute ging es in die Schorfheide. 

Je weiter die Heidekrautbahn mich nach draußen chauvierte, umso winterlicher wurde es...










 Heidekrautbahn, yeah 

Ankunft am Bahnhof Groß Schönebeck






.. vorbei an der FW Schorfheide






.. auf zum Wildpark Schorfheide!
Erstmal durch die Pampa ..






Freilaufende Wollschweinchen im Wildpark 











Zicklein 
















Wollschweine 











Englische Portrinder






Wisente 






Rotwild, brav in die Kamera geschaut 











Abschließende Stärkung am Lagerfeuer 






Gab noch Wölfe, Elche und Luchse zu sehen.


----------



## Berganbeter (21. Januar 2018)

Echt super Tourfotos Peggy!Dankeeee!!!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. Januar 2018)

Heute mal etwas Schnee genossen, selbst meine Frau war mal zu animieren bei Schnee aufs Rad zu steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (21. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTBpleasure (22. Januar 2018)

Ich war gestern auch im Schnee unterwegs im schönen Vogelsberg/ Hessen. Leider war der Schnee schon größtenteils recht nass und schwer zu fahren. Das kostete jede Menge Körner. Bei einem kleinen Sturz riss mein Fuß den Flaschenhalter ab. Verluste hat man halt immer.  Aber ich komme wieder!


----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Januar 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mehr von unterwegs:



Hey... Leutasch-Tal !! Schön, dort mal wieder soo viel Weiß zu sehen (kenn ich so aus'm letzten Jahrtausend: 20 Jahre lang jeweils 3 Wochen Osterulaub im Ortsteil Gasse). Viele Grüße an die zweite (Urlaubs-)Heimat


----------



## Berganbeter (22. Januar 2018)

Heute leider nicht so berauschende Bilder wie oben:Mittagscapuchino am Fluß: dann spornte das Dickerchen noch aufn Berg um wenigstens 5cm Schnee abzubekommen.So weit so gut.Aber jetzt kommts: mein geliebtes Moppelchen bescherte mir beim Downhill eine richtig geile Fahrt.Das Dicke liegt so satt aufm Trail wie ein Panzer und lässt sich einfach durch nichts beirren.Und oben noch gabs Schnee und Eis: das Dickerchen ignoriert das richtig und fordert mich zum freihändig Fahren  auf.Ich liebe es einfach.


----------



## Staanemer (22. Januar 2018)

Muss ich wieder?
Ja, so langsam kann ich wieder Treppensteigen, muss beim Reden nicht mehr Husten und der Blutgeschmack beim Teetrinken ist auch verschwunden... 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-im-rhein-main-gebiet.739993/page-11

Was soll ich sagen, der Armin hat´s faustdick hinter den Ohren 

Das war keine Tour, das war ein Tortour. Großkampftag. Eine Ode an den inneren Schweinehund, zwei Spuren im Schnee und zwar mit knietiefen Löchern - genauso wie es sein soll. Auf platten Wegen kanns jeder...

Egal, wir hams durchgezogen: etwas über 31 km, ich schätze mal so zwischen 9 und 11 km mussten wir schieben.

Naja, der Fluch des Neuschnees: es waren weniger Wege gegroomt, geräumt oder bewandert als gedacht. Es hatte die Nacht davor auch noch mal geschneit.


Noch wird gelacht 






Dann wurde es langsam ernst.





Irgendwo dahinten gibt es das Bier 






Tiefschneepassage





Etwas weiter oben letztes Jahr:





Dann endlich: präparierte Wanderwege am Rotem Moor. Mit reichlich "GuckstDu" 






Die verdiente Pause. Ich weiss gar nicht warum, aber unter tausenden von Langläufern waren wir die einzigen Radfahrer dort. Seltsam...





Und wieder zurück. Wie fortschrittlich die hier in der Rhön sind: Frei für Loipenspurgerät und Radfahrer. Das nenne ich mal mitgedacht.





Es ging dann noch mal in Richtung völlig überlaufene Skipiste, also schnell da wieder weg.

Hier noch das "Beweisfoto" für die Holde von @Speedskater 





Er wollte dann ziemlich schnell heim, wie vom Hund gebissen  (vorsicht: Insider)

Nun, das war es auch dann vorerst. Es hat genau für dieses Wochenende geschneit und am Ende der Tour hat das Tauwetter schon wieder eingesetzt. War der Parkplatz morgens noch weiss, am Abend wurde es matschig.

Danke an den Mitfahrer für das Vertrauen.

Nächsten Monat noch mal, aber am Kreuzberg!


----------



## Fatster (23. Januar 2018)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Muss ich wieder?
> Ja, so langsam kann ich wieder Treppensteigen, muss beim Reden nicht mehr Husten und der Blutgeschmack beim Teetrinken ist auch verschwunden...
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-im-rhein-main-gebiet.739993/page-11
> ...



 1/3 der Tour geschoben? 

Klingt nach: „The same procedure as last year“ 

Schöner Bericht, Thomas


----------



## Staanemer (23. Januar 2018)

Ich messe bei Gelegeneheit mal nach. 

Wir hätten doch die 2 oder 3 km Straße nach oben fahren sollen anstatt es direkt durch den Tiefschnee zu versuchen. Trotzdem sind wir weiter gekommen. 

Und wenn wir das nicht gemacht hätten, dann hätten wir eine geräumten Weg nicht entdeckt. Ich vermute, dass der von Gersfeld her kommt und den Zugang für Wanderer zum Rotem Moor und zur Fuldaquelle ermöglichen soll, daher häufig freigeräumt wird. Ich suche mal den Einstieg und baue den ein.


----------



## Riffer (23. Januar 2018)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Muss ich wieder?
> Ja, so langsam kann ich wieder Treppensteigen, muss beim Reden nicht mehr Husten und der Blutgeschmack beim Teetrinken ist auch verschwunden...
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-im-rhein-main-gebiet.739993/page-11
> ...



Schön schön - welche Federgabel hat das graue BIke? Fox 34 Boost?

Bei mir im Gebiet rund um den Semmering war es auch sehr nett und tief verschneit - großteils kam man voran, einige nette Tiefschneesurfpassagen  gab es auch, aber manchmal war der Schnee einfach zu tief, zu verweht und zu locker... (Actionfotos gibt es nicht, weil keiner mit war und mein Stativ die Kamera nicht am Geländer gehalten hat - Plumps ins weiche Weiß  )


----------



## Speedskater (23. Januar 2018)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das war keine Tour, das war ein Tortour. Großkampftag. Eine Ode an den inneren Schweinehund, zwei Spuren im Schnee und zwar mit knietiefen Löchern - genauso wie es sein soll. Auf platten Wegen kanns jeder...
> 
> Egal, wir hams durchgezogen: etwas über 31 km, ich schätze mal so zwischen 9 und 11 km mussten wir schieben.
> 
> ...



Danke Thomas, war eine super Tour. Das Schieben im tiefen Schnee ist mir bissel auf das rechte Knie gegangen, das stand so nicht im Prospekt.



Riffer schrieb:


> Schön schön - welche Federgabel hat das graue BIke? Fox 34 Boost?



Die Federgabel von dem grauen Bike ist eine Fox 34 27,5+, 140mm, mit AWK.
Siehe Aufbau-Thread in der Signatur Projekt 2017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (23. Januar 2018)

Doch doch, mein Bester. Zumindest in meinem Prospekt 

Steht nicht nur im Text der Ausschreibung, sondern ist auch seit vier Jahren mit reichlich Bildern und Erfahrungsberichten dokumentiert 

Aber Du hast es ja geschafft, genau genommen haben wir es zusammen geschafft. Und das ist es, worum es bei dieser Tour geht und was sie eigentlich ausmacht. Ich hoffe dem Knie geht es wieder gut.


----------



## hw_doc (24. Januar 2018)

Ich schieb mal ein paar Bilder nach - ich war vor zwei Wochen im Harz unterwegs:

Und jaa - es ging in Wernigerode nochmal mit der Bahn weiter. Nach einer erzwungenen Bike-Abstinenz in den letzten Monaten des alten Jahres wollte ich mir nicht zu viel zumuten und den Brocken nicht aus eigener Kraft in Angriff nehmen...
Zuletzt war ich in Kindertagen mit der Harzer Schmalspurbahn unterwegs - also Zeit für eine Wiederholung!




Wie man sieht, lag "unten" kein Schnee - erwartungsgemäß.
Die Fahrkarten-Verkäuferin in der Talstation mahnte mich auf meine Frage nach dem Fahrradtransport mit einem Zeigen auf den Bildschirm mit der Webcam-Ansicht, dass man dort oben wohl kaum mit dem Rad fahren könne...




Ab Schierke besserte sich die Situation aus meiner Sicht...





... und oben auf dem Brocken war dann alles weiß - und stürmisch!




Sichtweite bei rund 15 m - aber:





Strahlender Sonnenschein!  B)




Also schnell auf den Weg bergab gemacht, den Grip von Bud und Lou gecheckt und kurz nochmal für die nächste Bahn gestoppt.




Blick gen Tal - und Abfahrt!





Natürlich blieben die Wege nicht so breit...




... auf dem Weg nach Torfhaus:





Trotz des Schnees war die steile Rampe als direkter Weg hoch zum Brockenblick gut fahrbar - spätestens da haben die beiden Reifen ihren Test bestanden.
Kurze Einkehr bei Currywurst im gemütlichen Kiosk...
Von dort ging es weiter Richtung Clausthal bzw. Altenau - schnell die bereits geschlossene Skipiste gequert und weiter bergab:





Unterhalb der Piste waren die Wege aufgrund des Tauwetters zu kleinen Bächen mutiert...
Ich entscheid mich dann noch zu ein paar Umwegen, um möglichst lange noch was vom Schnee zu haben, der ein Stück unterhalb von  Torfhaus endete.





Entlang der Wasserwirtschaft ging es weiter - ein solches Schild auf der anderen Seite des Weges hatte ich nicht entdeckt... Die Jagdzeit war aber immerhin schon eine halbe Stunde um, als ich passierte - aber einen Biker in waldgrüner Jacke auf grünem Bike hätte man sicherlich noch erkannt...











Immer wieder lagen Bäume quer - der gefühlt 87. Sturm der letzten Monate hatte ganze Arbeit geleistet...  
Schade um die Riesen!

Ich entschied mich dann zur Übernachtung in Altenau - vorher noch kurz die Treppe genommen:





Und da ja offenbar Jagdzeit war, lag wenig später ein Hirsch auf dem Tisch:




Großes Kompliment an die Küche der "Alten Aue"!  

Am nächsten Tag ging es mit einem Schlenker über Clausthal-Zellerfeld dann nach Bad Harzburg. Überall waren wieder Waldschäden zu sehen...




... und die Forstarbeiter mit schwerem Gerät mussten weiträumig umfahren werden, ...





... was wirklich Körner kostete - da waren nicht nur die Beine gefragt.









Am Okerstausee bei Schulenburg angekommen, wurde es schnell dunkel und ich entschied mich - dank Helmlampe - doch noch den Weg durchs Gelände zu suchen. Bilder gibt es davon nicht mehr, die 12 km zurück in die Zivilisation waren aber nochmal ziemlich anstregend.

Zur Belohnung ging es dann noch mal gut Essen - ich wurde trotz der erdigen Kleidung nicht des Restaurants verwiesen und konnte mich dort noch mal umziehen, um nicht zu große Spuren zu hinterlassen, denn ich war kaum besser dran, als das Wo:




Fazit:
1600 hm auf 95 km in 2 Tagen sind zwar kein Kunststück, aber für mich ein Lichtblick, dass es wieder berauf geht...


----------



## murmel04 (24. Januar 2018)

Das schieben im tiefen Schnee gehört zum
Programm.


----------



## Riffer (24. Januar 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Federgabel von dem grauen Bike ist eine Fox 34 27,5+, 140mm, mit AWK.
> Siehe Aufbau-Thread in der Signatur Projekt 2017


Danke - hab nachgelesen, also ist sie nur breit und hoch genug für Vanhelga, aber original nicht der Hit.


----------



## Starter77 (24. Januar 2018)

Das Wo gefällt halt immer noch


----------



## Perlenkette (25. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich schieb mal ein paar Bilder nach - ich war vor zwei Wochen im Harz unterwegs:



Sooooo schöne Eisenbahnbilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Januar 2018)

Steffen Bilderflut, da mach ich mit 

ich wollte heute After Work mal schnell ein Gipfelkreuz abklatschen , soweit der Plan....
nach 500hm "fahren" (die Rampen mit 25% und mehr fahr ich natürlich nicht!)
war ab hier tragen angesagt, aber schon bei den ersten Schritten bin ich bis zum Knöchel eingebrochen, also Plan B, Alternativ Trail....








reingerutscht in den Trail 
































und das letzte Bild für heute


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Januar 2018)

Wo warst denn da unterwegs!?


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Januar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Steffen Bilderflut, da mach ich mit
> 
> ich wollte heute After Work mal schnell ein Gipfelkreuz abklatschen , soweit der Plan....
> nach 500hm "fahren" (die Rampen mit 25% und mehr fahr ich natürlich nicht!)
> ...



Alles per Selbstauslöser, oder mit Gopro? 
Geniale Bilder


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Januar 2018)

@Bindsteinracer Start war in GAP, genau Ortsangaben mach ich nicht so gern im Netz, falls du mehr wissen willst gern per PN.

@Fibbs79 GoPro,!,
 mit 10s Selbstauslöser hast ja selbst deine Erfahrungen gemacht! Das ist nur Stress!  
Und eine gescheite Kamera mit Fernauslöser hab ich nicht!


----------



## Speedskater (25. Januar 2018)

Übrigens, Moppel wurde zum Bike der Woche gekürt.
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/0...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## Berganbeter (25. Januar 2018)

Hw Doc: Fazit:
1600 hm auf 95 km in 2 Tagen sind zwar kein Kunststück, aber für mich ein Lichtblick, dass es wieder berauf geht...[/QUOTE]

Ich als Fatbike-Chiller wäre schon froh wenn ich das schaffe.Darum:Respekt!


----------



## digi-foto.at (26. Januar 2018)

Heute noch mal durch den letzten Schneematsch gewühlt... Montag 15° Plus.. ..









cu
Kurt


----------



## klausklein (26. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Januar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Steffen Bilderflut, da mach ich mit
> 
> ich wollte heute After Work mal schnell ein Gipfelkreuz abklatschen , soweit der Plan....
> nach 500hm "fahren" (die Rampen mit 25% und mehr fahr ich natürlich nicht!)
> ...


... und zufrieden mit dem neuen Bock?


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Januar 2018)

Auf jeden Fall! 
Heute hab ich die Bremsen umgebaut, eventuell verträgt der Rahmen sogar 140mm?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Januar 2018)

140 mm geil


----------



## bikebecker (27. Januar 2018)

Hallo 
Erste "länger" ausfahrt im Stadtwald. 



 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Januar 2018)

heute spontan eine Rund an der Isar gedreht...

warten auf den Kollegen 












und hoffentlich den letzten  Glühwein des Winters hinterher


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Januar 2018)

Auf der Suche nach dem Hünengrab von Bollbrücke ....




... nach kräftigen Regenfällen heute Nacht, erste Sonnenstrahlen und der Verdacht auf blauen Himmel.




Neben viel Modder und Schlamm, immer mal wieder herrliche Trails um Bäume und über Wurzeln ...




... vorbei am Hochmoor




und kleiner Verweilpause.




Nebenbei gab's auch erstaunliche Bauwerke zu bewundern. Diese Brücke bekam doch tatsächlich ein Geländer . Wozu auch immer es nützlich sein soll.





Zum Abschluss Blick auf das Hünengrab von Bollbrücke. Eins von 8 (lt. Überlieferung) hier befindlicher Großsteingräber aus der Bronzezeit.


----------



## aju (28. Januar 2018)

Gestern in der Pfalz unterwegs...


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (28. Januar 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Gestern in der Pfalz unterwegs...


Demnächst bin ich dann mal wieder dabei, versprochen


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (28. Januar 2018)

Harald, denk an die HED-Felgen, garnet gut was du da machst


----------



## bikebecker (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo
Die Regenpause genutzt und noch mal eine Runde im Stadtwald gedreht.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## fatbikepeg (28. Januar 2018)

Heute ne Tour mit dem Bulls Monster gemacht (beim Eislaster haben sich bei der letzten Tour leider Sattel und Sattelstütze verabschiedet - neuer Kram ist bestellt - gut, wenn man noch fetten Ersatz im Stall stehen hat ).

Es ging (mal wieder) zum Liepnitzsee, diesmal entlang des Südufers, wo ich bisher noch gar nicht langgefahren bin. Neben dem Stechlinsee der klarste See Brandenburgs. 

Zunächst ging es mit der Heidekrautbarhn nach Basdorf.











Von dort quer durch den Wandlitzer Forst, Nebentrails leider aufgrund Sturmschäden unbefahrbar, daher die Hauptwege gefahren.






Bilder vom Südufer des Liepnitzsees...






dick gefiederte Enten saßen auf schwimmendem Baumholz und schlummerten 











Schöner moosiger Ufertrail 






War die ganze Zeit stark bedeckt und sehr windig..











An der Fähranlegestelle










Zurück ging es entlang des nördlichen Ufers Richtung Bhf. Wandlitzsee. Als ich an den Drei Heiligen Pfühlen vorbei kam, war schon Dämmerung.






Schließlich ging es noch in die Waschanlage - mit dem ganzen Modder kommt mir das Monster nicht ins Wohnzimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (29. Januar 2018)

Schön wenn man wieder Vertrauen ins Material hat. Am WE wurden die Junbo Jim runter gezogen und 4,8" Maxxis Minions wurden aufgezogen und ich muss sagen - DAS ist der ultimative Matschreifen. Wo mich meine Jims noch vom Bike in den Matsch geschmissen haben haben die Minions voll und ganz überzeugt und Größe gezeigt. Kein Aufschwimmen mehr im Matsch.


Neu gerade mal einen km gefahren....



 





 

.... eine Stunde später





..... wie konnte ich nur?


----------



## Berganbeter (29. Januar 2018)

Fatbike-Chilling in absoluter Windstille trotz heftigen Sturm in der Umgebung:scheee woars!!!


----------



## Wilbi69 (29. Januar 2018)

Endlich mal wieder artgerecht bewegt im Brandnertal ..

Reifen Minions bei 0.4 Bar..herrlich..berghoch pain in Brust und Schenkeln..aber..sooo schön...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (29. Januar 2018)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Harald, denk an die HED-Felgen, garnet gut was du da machst


Im Ernst,die kleinen Stufen da   Dann wirds Zeit für ein Fully


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Januar 2018)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Im Ernst,die kleinen Stufen da   Dann wirds Zeit für ein Fully


Der Bumble macht doch nur Spaß  Von wegen "unfahrbares Leichtbaumaterial" und so...
War alles locker im grünen Bereich, man muss ja nicht mit 0,3 Bar fahren.


----------



## bikebecker (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo
Heute endlich mal wieder auf dem Weg in den Taunus.








 
Und endlich auch wieder ein Tag mit Sonne.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Januar 2018)

eigentlich wollte ich heute einen kleinen Film für die #Forums Challenge drehen, leider war der von mir ausgesuchte Baumstamm so nass das da nix ging 

also so noch bischen rumgespielt.......




Landung hat auch funktioniert


----------



## rumigali (31. Januar 2018)

heute bei Kaiserwetter in Innsbruck...leider wie gehabt alles nur mit Selbsauslöser


----------



## MTBpleasure (2. Februar 2018)

Heute war ich bei leichten Nieselregen quasi alleine im Wald unterwegs. Herrlich diese Stille und die Fango Packung.


----------



## cherokee190 (4. Februar 2018)

Schneefall in der Nacht zum Samstag und ein paar Spuren davon konnten sich bis heute rüber retten. Eigentlich habe ich auf etwas mehr gehofft. Aber wie so oft, einfach schlechtes Timing ..... 



 

 

 



.... denn nun, wieder zu Hause, schneit es


----------



## F7 Uli (4. Februar 2018)

In Berlin war nur  schönster Sonnenschein )


----------



## waldi28 (4. Februar 2018)

Heute Morgen aus dem Fenster geschaut und YES!!!! Endlich auch mal bei uns im Westen etwas weißer Puderzucker.






Anfangs war die Waldautobahn noch gut geräumt.






Bei den ersten Trails war ich dann doch froh, dass ich die M+S Reifen drauf hatte.
Sonst sieht man sonntags morgens doch ein paar Biker, aber heute war ich der Einzige der mit dem Rad unterwegs war.






Teilweise lagen dann doch 2-3 cm Schnee, so dass die braune Pampe der letzten Wochen komplett verdeckt war.






Nach knapp zwei Stunden dann durchgefroren, patschnass, zuges*** aber glücklich wieder zu Hause angekommen.


----------



## 6ix-pack (4. Februar 2018)

Nette Tour im Puderzucker 






Am höchsten Punkt Besuch der restlichen Familie ohne bike (so geht gemeinsame Freizeitgestaltung perfekt! [emoji6])





Und steiles Gefälle bergab





Mit Sonne heute





Schönen Tag euch! [emoji1303]

Gruß 6ix-pack


----------



## F7 Uli (4. Februar 2018)

Schön vereister Wasserweg zum Abschluss der Tour


----------



## cluso (4. Februar 2018)

Der Dicke war mal wieder unterwegs...das Fatbike war auch dabei....


----------



## Starter77 (4. Februar 2018)

Zum Glück heute mit Spikes unterwegs, unter dem Schnee war viel Eis















Es hatte -5°




Sch(n)ee woars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (4. Februar 2018)

Oben noch Schnee,unten schon halb Frühling


----------



## bikebecker (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo 
Auf dem Staufen. 


 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## fatbikepeg (4. Februar 2018)

Grüße von der Ostsee! 

Gestern gabs bissel Schnee. Hier ein paar Bilder von der Umgebung bei Bad Doberan und Steinbeck: 




































Zu heute war alles wieder geschmolzen. Dafür gab es auf den letzten 10km meiner Tour starken eisigen Gegenwind. 

Kuhweide bei Sonnenuntergang - Rethwisch:


----------



## triteacher226 (4. Februar 2018)

Heute mit den Jungs die Wälder bei uns im Bergischen gerockt[emoji106] Bin noch immer high[emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## Wilbi69 (5. Februar 2018)

Wenn de Sohneman nen Snowboardkurs macht..kann ich derweil eines der Fatten bewegen ..Brandnertal..minus 6 Grad 

..das Tal hoch..heftig..aner runter..Minions knapp unter 4 Bar..super Grip..

 dann doch noch Leute fürn Foto getroffen..der Kerl durfte auch mal das Fatte fahren..gerne..fürn Foto machen..er fands klasse..und ich mal auf nem Bild 

 LG an die fatte Gemeinde


----------



## crossy-pietro (5. Februar 2018)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Minions knapp unter 4 Bar..super Grip..



4 bar - echt..??


----------



## Eddy2012 (5. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

endlich Frost und etwas festerer Untergrund! Die ewige "Fangopackung" ging einem schon auf den Geist...

Im Hainich







Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2018)

Gestern gemeinsam mit schmal- u. breitbereift durch den Matsch durch braunschweigs Umland.


----------



## tgs (5. Februar 2018)

Die Reifen werden offensichtlich immer schmäler und der Fatbikeanteil auf den Fotos von Beitrag zu Beitrag geringer...

Na ja, Hauptsache es gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Fatbikeanteil auf den Fotos von Beitrag zu Beitrag geringer...


Ok mach ich , obwohl der schmale durch den Matsch auch breiter wirkt.


----------



## Eddy2012 (5. Februar 2018)

Feierabend - Trailrunde! Der Boden war schlagartig tiefgefroren und teilweise äußerst glatt. Alles deutlich schwieriger zu fahren, es ging viel langsamer als sonst. 

Oberhalb des "Gefildes"




Traileinstieg am Burschenschaftsdenkmal 



Wurzeltrail 



Sieben- Täler- Trail 



Breitengescheid 











13 km in anderthalb Stunden, mit Sicherheit keine Rekordfahrt, aber geil... Die Füße wurden dann auch langsam kalt, ich war nicht abgeneigt, heimwärts zu radeln.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Stefan92 (5. Februar 2018)

Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Winterurlaub letzter Woche in Ramsau am Dachstein beisteuern. Es ging hauptsächlich ums Langlaufen, aber das Fatty war natürlich mit dabei 
2 schöne Touren über Trails und Pisten konnte ich bei herrlichstem Wetter unternehmen...
Tour 1 Zur Sonnenalm:


Der Dachstein 


Hinauf zur Sonnenalm, welche ihrern Namen alle Ehre machte 


Zurück über geräumte Pisten, der Herr in Orange war mein Guide Michael von AlpineFatbike, mit dem ich im Sommer schon ein paar "schmale" Touren gefahren bin 


Und über den Trail zurück ins Hotel

Tour 2 Über den Kulmberg und nach Weißenbach:



Bei der Auffahrt zum Kulmberg hatten selbst die Minions keine Chance... am Tag zuvor bei fast 2-stelligen Temperaturen getaut und Nachts gefroren. Das blanke Eis...


Die Mühe lohnt sich aber 


Forststraße durch den Wald nach Weißenbach, sehr schön mit meterhohen Schneebergen links und rechts und sehr griffigen Untergrund  


Rastplatz mit schöner Aussicht und noch schönerem Wetter. 


Und wieder zurück über den Trail zum Hotel

Fazit:
Einige Trails waren nicht befahrbar, von den Langlauf und Skatingloipen sollte man sich nach Möglichkeit fernhalten, es gibt genug geräumte Winterwanderwege und Reitwege die meistens in der Nähe der Loipen sind. Alles in allem eine sehr geile Gegend zum Langlaufen und Fatbiken, nächstes Jahr komme ich bestimmt wieder...


----------



## Eddy2012 (6. Februar 2018)

Fazit:
Einige Trails waren nicht befahrbar, von den Langlauf und Skatingloipen sollte man sich nach Möglichkeit fernhalten, es gibt genug geräumte Winterwanderwege und Reitwege die meistens in der Nähe der Loipen sind. Alles in allem eine sehr geile Gegend zum Langlaufen und Fatbiken, nächstes Jahr komme ich bestimmt wieder...[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

Ramsau ist schon ein schönes Fleckchen, mit oder ohne Schnee!
Wir wurden auf dem Winterwanderweg vom Loipenpolizisten angehalten und zum Kauf eines "Loipi" für 35 Euro verpflichtet. Folgende Auskunft gab er dabei: Wir dürften dann auch alle bereiteten Wege inklusive Loipen mit dem Rad befahren. Gerade die Skatingloipen sind allemale breit genug für alle. Das man sich nicht in den klassischen Spuren austobt, das versteht sich von selbst. Wir waren vorrangig auf den Winterwanderwegen und am Rand der Skatingloipe unterwegs, mich haben keine Wanderer und Skiläufer gestört...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Stefan92 (6. Februar 2018)

Ja, das stimmt, ein Loipenticket musste ich auch kaufen bzw. hatte ich schon gekauft wegen Langlaufen. Solange man freundlich ist und Rücksicht nimmt kann man auch mal auf der Skatingloipe fahren. Habe in der Woche auch keinerlei schlechte Erfahrung mit den Skiläufern gemacht. Allerdings war letzte Woche auch nicht Hochsaison. Das sieht in den Ferien dann wahrscheinlich schon anders aus, da will man gar nicht mit den Massen auf den Loipen fahren...


----------



## JensXTR (7. Februar 2018)

War heute auch wieder unterwegs bei Sonnenschein und angenehmen -3 Grad.
Habe auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, aber leider nur mit dem Handy. Schnee hält sich bei uns sehr in Grenzen aber die Pfützen haben schön geknackt beim Überfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Februar 2018)

so ein Nicolai ist immer wieder schön anzusehn!


----------



## Eddy2012 (7. Februar 2018)

Feierabend- Runde mit vierbeiniger Begleitung...














Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## JensXTR (7. Februar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> so ein Nicolai ist immer wieder schön anzusehn!



finde ich auch und freue mich nun schon auf mein Argon FAT Pinion. Dauert aber noch bis KW19


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. Februar 2018)

Diese Woche in der Mittagspause:

Gleich geht's "runner"





Mittagspausen-Bank


----------



## nailz (8. Februar 2018)

Als inFATzierter Biker darf ich hier jetzt auch mitspielen 
Erste Erfahrungen mit dem Fatbike...schon paar Wochen her. Ich hoffe, viele weiter folgen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Februar 2018)

Soviel Schnee gab es hier schon lange nicht.


----------



## Starter77 (8. Februar 2018)

Heute die morgigen Sonnenstunden genutzt


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Heute die morgigen Sonnenstunden genutzt


Hast du dich mit dem DeLorean shutteln lassen?


----------



## Starter77 (8. Februar 2018)

Ja genau


----------



## JensXTR (8. Februar 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Heute die morgigen Sonnenstunden genutzt
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 694700
> ...



Was sind das eigentlich für komische Handwärmer am Lenker. Ich dachte Fatbiker sind echte Männer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (8. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Was sind das eigentlich für komische Handwärmer am Lenker. Ich dachte Fatbiker sind echte Männer....



Sagt einer der JJ fährt 

Die Teile sind top und waren zudem auch noch ein Geschenk von meiner Gemahlin


----------



## JensXTR (8. Februar 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Die Teile sind top und waren zudem auch noch ein Geschenk von meiner Gemahlin



Dann will ich natürlich nix gesagt haben.....


----------



## Fanatic3001 (8. Februar 2018)

Mehr Schnee wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Februar 2018)




----------



## oli_muenchen (9. Februar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


>


Dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Februar 2018)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.
Morgens um 5:15 Uhr:



Rot wie Blut - Weis wie Schnee:



Schnee hielt sich hartnäckig:


----------



## ufp (9. Februar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Mehr Schnee wäre nicht schlecht
> Anhang anzeigen 694890


Das Lamperl ist ein bisschen verloren da unten. Das leuchtet nur den Reifen schön an ;-).


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2018)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar?


Das ist so geheim, das kann ich selbst nicht sehen!
Ich bin gerade bei meiner Mutter und lade den Film nochmal neu......Das dauert, hier ist das Internet noch manuell 

Also später....Viel später. ...

Bis dahin mein Beitrag zur Forums Challange


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Februar 2018)

Wenn die Sonne nicht ins Tal will , dann suche ich sie eben oben in den Bergen 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2018)

Weil ich gerade das 3te Bild sehe, das hatte ich bei meinen 2 Fatiausfahrten zwischen Finger OP und Schulter OP auch zu bieten. Hatte nur eine Wochenende sowas ähnliches wie Gesund 







Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt sogar bestes Wetter 
Vom Foto abfotografieren war die einzige Übertragungsmöglichkeit wenn man auf ein Ipad angewiesen ist 












So die nächsten 3-10 Monate beschränk ich mich wieder aufs kucken 


G.


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade das 3te Bild sehe, das hatte ich bei meinen 2 Fatiausfahrten zwischen Finger OP und Schulter OP auch zu bieten. Hatte nur eine Wochenende sowas ähnliches wie Gesund
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oha  , dann wünsche ich Dir mal ganz schnell gute Besserung


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Oha  , dann wünsche ich Dir mal ganz schnell gute Besserung



Danke. Das Schlimme, ich hab 1000 neue Biketeile und kann sie netmal ausprobieren...aber so halten sie länger 

G.


----------



## crossy-pietro (9. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So die nächsten 3-10 Monate beschränk ich mich wieder aufs kucken
> G.



Oou - ha...  dann gute und schnelle Besserung !


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So die nächsten 3-10 Monate beschränk ich mich wieder aufs kucken
> 
> 
> G.



Auch von mir eine gute Besserung!!


----------



## nailz (9. Februar 2018)

Na dann wünsche ich ebenfalls schnelle Genesung. Kenne ich leider zu gut, wenn man nicht biken darf/kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Februar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Auch von mir eine gute Besserung!!


von mir auch, und Dir auch Fibbs


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> von mir auch, und Dir auch Fibbs



Bei mir legt ja @Fatster die Hand auf (oder lieber doch nicht) und dann bin ich wieder fit


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Februar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bei mir legt ja @Fatster die Hand auf


 

das wird bestimmt bis nächsten Samstag!


----------



## fatbikepeg (9. Februar 2018)

Handauflegen biete ich auch an! 
Laut einer eigens durchgeführten Feldstudie nimmt das Genital in Länge und Volumen zu. 

Nichtsdestotrotz - allen verletzten Fatbike-Helden gute Genesung!


----------



## Fatster (9. Februar 2018)

... Maaarioooooo


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2018)

Doppel EI.... SIR Fatster:


----------



## Fatster (9. Februar 2018)

Puuuh, das war knapp


----------



## Fanatic3001 (9. Februar 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Das Lamperl ist ein bisschen verloren da unten. Das leuchtet nur den Reifen schön an ;-).



Nee. Sieht man von hinten sehr gut


----------



## Fanatic3001 (9. Februar 2018)

Ohne die gelbgrünen Streifen gefällts mir besser


----------



## Fanatic3001 (9. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade das 3te Bild sehe, das hatte ich bei meinen 2 Fatiausfahrten zwischen Finger OP und Schulter OP auch zu bieten. Hatte nur eine Wochenende sowas ähnliches wie Gesund
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Nee. Sieht man von hinten sehr gut



Ich hab mein Rücklicht auch an dieser Position montiert, geht leider nicht anders an einer Vario-Stütze.
Zusätzlich hab ich jedoch noch ein Rücklicht an meinem Helm befestigt


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2018)

@LB Jörg gute und schnelle Besserung !

Hier mein gestriger Ausflug


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Februar 2018)

Sehr schöne Fotos hier; Schnee, Sonne und Fatbikes -  was will man mehr! Wirklich schön, weiß und weiß mit weiß und weiß mit blauem Himmel und nur weiß mit weiß.......

Da gehört eindeutig etwas Farbe rein!





Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland (zum Glück ist das Fatbike äusserst gutmütig)


----------



## Tony- (9. Februar 2018)

..


----------



## Piet79 (10. Februar 2018)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Ohne die gelbgrünen Streifen gefällts mir


Sieht gut aus! Waren das Aufkleber und ließen die sich so einfach entfernen?


----------



## Fanatic3001 (10. Februar 2018)

Piet79 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Waren das Aufkleber und ließen die sich so einfach entfernen?



Sind leider keine Aufkleber. Hab es mit mattschwarzer Folie überklebt. Die dient  somit gleichzeitig als Steinschlagschutz für Unterrohr und Kettenantrebe


----------



## edwardje (10. Februar 2018)

Jetzt bin ich seit 1 Jahr mit den fatbike unterwegs und es bleibt einfach: woh . Das beste dass mir je passiert ist...


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Da gehört eindeutig etwas Farbe rein!



Super, einfach nur Klasse


----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. Februar 2018)

Nicht nur gefahren, sondern auch ein paar Bilder gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2018)

Eifel hat auch Schnee



 

Wer Lust auf Dickmops in Fahrt hat


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Februar 2018)

War heute auch kurz unterwegs. Etwas grau und ungemütlich war's...


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Februar 2018)

Bei den ganzen Schnee Bildern, bleibt hier im Norden nur Eins ........ ein Strand Besuch 





Nach den üblichen steilen Rampen geht's gemütlich den Molli Trail entlang in Richtung Ostsee.



 
Ostseebad Heiligendamm, Ort der vergessenen Villen .... 



 
der Zahn der Zeit nagt ....



 
am Strand mit Blick auf die Ostsee ....



 

 Mitunter recht witzig. Zwischen den Steinen ist alles vereist, an der Oberfläche gestern etwas angetaut, war es nun wieder spiegelglatt. Und ein leichtes Gefälle zum Wasser führten zum spontanen Gripverlust von Reifen und 5/10 



 

Später war dann aber wieder alles gut gestreut ....





und mit einem kurzen Blick auf Kühlungsborn ging es wieder Heimwärts.


----------



## sigma7 (11. Februar 2018)

Auf 650m ist kein Schnee (mehr), also rauf!






















Ab 850m hätten die Reifen breiter sein dürfen...


----------



## Starter77 (11. Februar 2018)

Leider taut es hier  Aber ein wenig schwere Pampe ist noch da...


 


 


 


 
Aber kein Grund grimmig zu schauen


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Februar 2018)

Neben dem kleinen Spaß von Donnerstag habe ich natürlich auch Fotos in weiß-weiß und blau-weiß und nur weiß ....







 











 







Stopp, Moment mal; was macht denn das aufdringliche ORANGE in der weiß-blauen Winteridylle........ aha, ein Müllauto mitten auf dem Feld an etwas untypischer Stelle. Es hat sich leider verfahren und dann versucht, auf dem Feldweg zu wenden und ist dabei in den Graben gefahren und auf dem Eis abgerutscht, wird mir die Müllautoroutenbeauftragte des Dorffunks später mitteilen. Ein Riesenkran wird es gegen Abend bergen; und der Dorffunk versorgt mich mit spektakulären Fotos dieses besonderen Ereignisses .









 

Zwei bunte Bilder habe ich noch - die letzten; schliesslich ist ja heute Rosenmontag










Man kann Karneval mögen, muss es aber nicht ; was man aber auf jeden Fall mögen muss sind zwei geschenkte freie Feiertage an einem langen Wochenende mit Zeit für Fatbiketouren in tollem Schnee bei Kaiserwetter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Schnee Bildern, bleibt hier im Norden nur Eins ........ ein Strand Besuch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 695961
> 
> ...



coole Hütte


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Neben dem kleinen Spaß von Donnerstag habe ich natürlich auch Fotos in weiß-weiß und blau-weiß und nur weiß ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 696597
> 
> ...



Eindeutig, Farbe hat gefehlt


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (12. Februar 2018)




----------



## fatbikepeg (13. Februar 2018)

Was tut man an einem Sonntag, bei frostiger Kälte, eisigem Wind und Schneeregenschauern? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Richtig! Rauf aufs Fatbike und ab in die Natur! 

Diesmal: Köpenick

Los ging es ab S-Bhf Grünau bis zur Dahme. An der Wassersportallee warten auf die Fähre.






Ein hungriger Schwan schaute neugierig über das Betonufer und frass schließlich etwas von dem Erbrochenen.. 






Ah, da kommt sie ja endlich - die Weiße Flotte. Ick will mit! 






Ein Rettungsring für den Eislaster. Komisch, dabei hat er doch schon zwei.. 






Lauschige Überfahrt über die Dahme - Richtung Wendenschloß:






Ein putziger Jungschwan 






Ein paar Eindrücke vom Ostufer der Dahme, welche sich im Verlauf zum Langen See erweitert..











Einige leuchtend rote Farbtupfer - die letzten Vogelbeeren:






Am Zipfel der Landzunge am Übergang Dahme/Große Krampe:











Bei Krampenburg noch paar Trails gerockt, weiter bis Müggelheim, vorbei an der Krummen Lake bis zu den Müggelspreewiesen. Viele Wildschweine unterwegs gesehen.  Einmal preschte nur 50m vor mir ne große Rotte aus ca. 20 Schwarzkitteln über den Trail.

Ankunft am Strandbad Kleiner Müggelsee... schöner großer, sandiger Fatbikespielplatz. Und keine Sau da.  











So langsam bekam ich kalte Füße. Um zum nächsten Bahnhof zu kommen, musste ne Überquerungsmöglichkeit der Müggelspree gefunden werden. Dazu gings nochmal kreuz und quer durch den Forst bei Schönhorst, teils durch dichte Kiefernwälder hindurch.






Dann gings endlich im Hessenwinkel über die Russenbrücke und die Triglawbrücke nach Rahnsdorf. Bei Dämmerung die schöne Taborkirche mit ihrer malerischen Dorfaue erreicht. Am Bahnhof Wilhelmshagen gings dann in die S-Bahn und ab nach Hause.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2018)

So, der Aufbau hat sich jetzt bissl gezogen, aber endlich rollt das *24" BABY-Fatty* meiner Schwester....










Bessere Bilder folgen noch.

Edit:
@Feldbergziege


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Februar 2018)

Kennt ihr das auch???

Man hat keine Zeit zum Bike ....
Man sitzt auf der Arbeit fest ....
Man liegt krank im Bett ...

..... dann hab ich immer nur das BIKEN im KOPF 





Noch paar Tage dann geht´s endlich wieder los


----------



## Marzi (13. Februar 2018)

*UNFALL!!*


----------



## Optimizer (13. Februar 2018)




----------



## Keeper1407 (13. Februar 2018)

Heute im Odenwald... Traumwetter bei Null Grad.





Das Reh-Suchbild...


 

Wo keine Sonne hinkam, war es zapfig kalt...


 

Der Schnee wird auch immer weniger...


 

Dafür sieht man jetzt wieder wo man grad so drüber rollt...


 

Schee wars...


----------



## Starter77 (13. Februar 2018)

Kleiner Familienausflug 


 


 
Einfach mal raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Februar 2018)

Ohhhh,schönes Kona!


----------



## Starter77 (13. Februar 2018)

Wohl  wir geben es nicht mehr her


----------



## del4353 (13. Februar 2018)

x


----------



## madone (14. Februar 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Auf 650m ist kein Schnee (mehr), also rauf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eschenlainetal nach dem Bach ist höchst anstrengend ... da ist der Weg nciht mehr gespurt  aber wunderschön


----------



## Dr.Struggle (14. Februar 2018)

Feierabendrunde nach der Frühschicht


----------



## Fanatic3001 (14. Februar 2018)

Kalt aber schön


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Februar 2018)

Heute: Mittagspause - sinnvoll genutzt!

Bergauf zur hohen Wurzel, zum Glück war eine Spur "gegroomt"...


 

oben alles neblig, aber unter Null Grad...

 

 

First lines.... immer wieder schön!


 

 

vorher:


 

nachher:

 

Wenn so "Kein Winterdienst" aussieht, wie sieht dann "mit Winterdienst" wohl aus? Egal, es war wie ein Schock, nach dem gefrorenen Winterwunderland wieder in die gesalzene geräumte Matsch-Zivilisation einzutauchen...


 

Wie dem auch sei, es gibt schlechtere Methoden, seine Mittagspause zu verbringen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2018)

wie lange ist denn deine Mittagspause?
ich käme noch nicht mal aus dem Ort raus


----------



## Fanatic3001 (15. Februar 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie lange ist denn deine Mittagspause?
> ich käme noch nicht mal aus dem Ort raus



Ich fahre auch überwiegend mittags. 2 Stunden nehm ich mir Zeit. In der Mittagszeit ist in meinem Job ned viel los. Dafür vormittags und abends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Februar 2018)

Der Vorteil wenn man in 3 Minuten im Wald ist und dort gleich der Hausberg beginnt  OK kann ich auch nicht jeden Tag machen, aber zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr isses ja meist tatsächlich etwas ruhiger und da haben die meisten Verständnis, wenn man mal nicht erreichbar ist. 
Die denken dann wahrscheinlich ich würde mittagessen


----------



## JensXTR (15. Februar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Der Vorteil wenn man in 3 Minuten im Wald ist und dort gleich der Hausberg beginnt  OK kann ich auch nicht jeden Tag machen, aber zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr isses ja meist tatsächlich etwas ruhiger und da haben die meisten Verständnis, wenn man mal nicht erreichbar ist.
> Die denken dann wahrscheinlich ich würde mittagessen



Das geht mir auch so. Ich mag das total in der Mittagspause mal 1-1,5 Stunden aufs Rad und danach geht es wieder an den Schreibtisch zurück.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2018)

ihr Glückskinder !


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Februar 2018)

Ich bin auch Mittagspausenbiker. 


....man darf sich nur nicht von div. schönen Trails verlocken lassen........


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Februar 2018)

Kein Schnee 
Dafür viel Sand 


 

Und mitten im Busch noch ein paar Garagen Ruinen gefunden.


----------



## digi-foto.at (16. Februar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> oben alles neblig, aber unter Null Grad...



Absolutes Traumbike..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Februar 2018)

Gestern hat´s dann nicht geklappt mit dem Mittagspausenride... also statt dessen Feierabendride gemacht... Und damit ich im Dunkeln keine Angst bekomme, war Betty mit dabei 

Piste war nicht mehr frisch verschneit, sondern eher plattgewalzt / vereist...


 

Der Schnee war angetaut und wieder gefroren, aber besser als matschig...


 

zum Glück gab´s hier oben noch Minusgrade...


 

Und dann ein schöner Ritt im Zwielicht... Teilweise waren meine Spuren vom Vortag noch zu sehen. Merkwürdig krumme Linien bin ich da gefahren


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2018)

@Fatster -Driftking:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Februar 2018)

wer schiebt denn da sein Radl hinab?


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wer schiebt denn da sein Radl hinab?



Videobeweis folgt ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Februar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Fatster -Driftking:
> Anhang anzeigen 698478


das sieht aus als ob es nicht gut ausgeht.....
entweder schlägt er gleich in das Buschwerk ein oder liegt gleich auf der Nase


----------



## chris4711 (17. Februar 2018)

Helmkamera-Bild? Vermute ich wegen der Schleichwerbung


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Februar 2018)

Hier noch paar Bilder von gestern , unterwegs mit den dreisten 3 









Dann ging es endlich in den Trail...





Mehr Bilder werden die anderen 3 sicher noch posten....


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Februar 2018)

Zu Besuch im schönen Oberbayern, sie wollten Schnee 


 


Durchschlagübung zur Alm



Das wohlverdiente WB




Dann ging’s bergab



First Lines 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Danach ging es über einen kleinen Umweg zurück


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. Februar 2018)

Schaut nach einer richtigen Knaller-Tour aus,da wird man fast neidisch


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Februar 2018)

Da habt Ihr Euch den Gewinner Button ja redlich verdient!
Da werde ich nicht nur fast neidisch, ich bin es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (18. Februar 2018)

Schöne Tour


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Februar 2018)

Jungfernfahrt


----------



## BigJohn (18. Februar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Zu Besuch im schönen Oberbayern, sie wollten Schnee
> Anhang anzeigen 698554 Anhang anzeigen 698555
> Durchschlagübung zur Alm
> Anhang anzeigen 698556
> ...


Das nächste Mal fahr ich auch wieder mit


----------



## cherokee190 (18. Februar 2018)

Dagegen ist bei uns ist der Frühling weiter auf dem Vormarsch bzw. der Winter noch nicht angekommen 
Aber egal, gemütliche 2° über Null dürfen nicht ignoriert werden, somit heute Früh eine Runde durch's Quellental....



 
ist die Welt an der ersten Brücke noch in Ordnung, hing die Zweite schon schief in den "Seilen" ....



 
und die Dritte war gleich komplett verschwunden 



 
aber gut das findige Baumeister eine Behelfsbrücke gebaut haben 





Unmittelbar an der Quelle haben leider die letzten Stürme erstaunlich viel Bruch gemacht ....



 
für gewöhnlich liegen hier im Norden ab und an ein zwei Bäume auf dem Weg, aber in solchen Ausmaß findet man Sturmschäden recht selten



 
an der Quelle ....



 
.... nur noch schnell die Flasche befüllt 



 
und zurück, vorbei an den Ruinen der alten Moorbadklinik von Doberan  zum Auto.


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

heute hatte ich keinen Bock mehr auf Schnee und habe mich vor der Haustür ausgetobt...
Was heute früh bei der Hunde- Gassi- Runde noch tief gefroren war, hatte sich jetzt in eine klebrige klumpige Masse verwandelt.
Schee war´s trotzdem...

Traileinstieg am Kleinen Hörselberg







Hammelberg - Höchster Punkt





















Wartburg mit Burschenschaftsdenkmal 



Im Hintergrund der Inselsberg (tiefverschneit) 



Hoffentlich trocknet die Pampe bald und es wird etwas wärmer!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Peng999 (18. Februar 2018)

Den aktuell letzten Schnee im Odenwald mit genommen und mal wieder ein Bild von mir

Nettt besonners schön, aber ein Lebeneszeichen.


----------



## Fatster (18. Februar 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das sieht aus als ob es nicht gut ausgeht.....
> entweder schlägt er gleich in das Buschwerk ein oder liegt gleich auf der Nase



Er schlug in den Stacheldraht ein


----------



## sigma7 (18. Februar 2018)

Heute eine Runde um meinen Hausberg gedreht...


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Er schlug in den Stacheldraht ein



Einmal mit Profis zusammenarbeiten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (18. Februar 2018)

Paar Schnappschüsse von moi:

Die vetten Vier unnawechs .. noch fahrender Weise 




Dann gings so langsam los .. eine Plackerei vor dem Herrn 




Vier vette Vettbikes machen Pause 




.. und vier vette Vettbiker bewundern ihre Schiebedinger 




Zwoa Mingana unter sich 




A gemakeder Snapshot vom making of 




Kurzer Funktionstest nach der Hüttenpause - Alles OK! 




Es konnte also weitergeschoben werden 




Da halfen auch keine Spikes, das war nicht fahrbar!




Also lieber mal öfters Pause machen, wer weiß, wie lange sich das noch schie.. ähm zieht ..




Die dreisten Drei schicken ihren Späher voran, das Gelände zu erkunden ... und fast wäre er uns etwas später abhanden kommen  




Back in the Pack 




Dreiste Fatbikes 




... bis hierher war‘s Spass!

Und wäre da dieser blöde Stacheldrahtzaun nicht gewesen, und der viele Schnee, und die viele Schieberei, und die sausteilen Abfahrten, und die nassen Wurzeln, und die viele Schieberei, und die nächtliche Odysee durch tief verschneite Wälder, und der Regen, und die viele Schieberei ... man, dann wäre das echt ne saugeile Tour gewesen


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2018)

6Noch paar Bilder von mir, geschoben ... ähm gesagt wurde ja bereits alles 

Treffpunkt:




4! Veddbika:




Vielen Dank für ALLES Chris: 




Sauna / Strizigalm:




Icecreamtruckermobil:




Es kann nur einen Bud geben:




Canyonsnowmobil:




War mal wieder ein geniales Wochenende! Hat mich sehr gefreut @FR-Sniper kennenlernen zu dürfen!  Vielen Dank JUNGS  

Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Februar 2018)

saucool, vor allem die Szene von Bild 4, die gibt´s doch auch als Schneekugel fürs Wohnzimmer, wenn ich nicht irre:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Februar 2018)

die Pfalz hatte heute auch so ein klein wenig Winterwonderland zu bieten


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Februar 2018)

Bewegtbilder der Tour:


----------



## Starter77 (19. Februar 2018)

Gestern hatte es Sonne Eis und Rest Schnee

War mal wieder Sch(n)ee 
Aber bei km 49 war die Luft raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Februar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> War mal wieder ein geniales Wochenende! Hat mich sehr gefreut @FR-Sniper kennenlernen zu dürfen!  Vielen Dank JUNGS
> 
> Bis zum nächsten mal



ich danke das ihr mich mitgenohmen habt! 
war super mit euch!!! (ich hoffe sowas machen wir mal wieder!!)
gab es am Sonntag auch noch so eine Highlight-Tour? 

(@Fibbs79 welches Programm nutzt du für deine Filme?)


----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. Februar 2018)

Wenn mal wieder so eine Tour in der Gegend ansteht und ihr noch Platz für einen Mifahrer (bzw. Mitschieber ) habt dann würd's mich freuen auch mal dabei zu sein! Bin ja leider nur immer mit schmalbereiften Bikern unterwegs, die sind halt in der Übermacht


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Februar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> (@Fibbs79 welches Programm nutzt du für deine Filme?)



Hab verschiedene Programme. Das von Gopro, für Windows eins (Pinnacle) und im letzten Video hab ich imovie verwendet. Bin da jedoch absoluter Neuling. 

War heute unterwegs und was war los?? 

. ... Akku der Gopro nach dem 1.Drittel der Tour leer. Ich hab gehört "vorher" aufladen soll ganz hilfreich sein


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Februar 2018)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Wenn mal wieder so eine Tour in der Gegend ansteht und ihr noch Platz für einen Mifahrer (bzw. Mitschieber ) habt dann würd's mich freuen auch mal dabei zu sein! Bin ja leider nur immer mit schmalbereiften Bikern unterwegs, die sind halt in der Übermacht


Bei uns haben immer die Fatbiker die Übermacht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Februar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> saucool, vor allem die Szene von Bild 4, die gibt´s doch auch als Schneekugel fürs Wohnzimmer, wenn ich nicht irre:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 698959


Hammer-Kalenderfoto für 2018!


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Februar 2018)

Schneerunde in der schönen südlichen Pfalz gedreht:

Ausblick auf 491m über NN:



Heute gibt es Saumagen 




Kennt ihr ja schon von @Optimizer:


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2018)

Echt fette Schlappen im Surly  ....... macht sich das im Schnee positiv bemerkbar 



> Icecreamtruckermobil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Echt fette Schlappen im Surly  ....... macht sich das im Schnee positiv bemerkbar


Klar, durch das höhere Gewicht ist der Trainingseffekt beim schieben viel größer


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2018)

Für wenige Bewegtbilder gestern hat es noch gereicht:


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Februar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Für wenige Bewegtbilder gestern hat es noch gereicht:


Pfälzer Saumagen  und morgen dann die Weißwürscht
perfekte Fastenzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Pfälzer Saumagen  und morgen dann die Weißwürscht
> perfekte Fastenzeit



Yeahhh.....  Weißwurst ist schon leer


----------



## Starter77 (20. Februar 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Echt fette Schlappen im Surly  ....... macht sich das im Schnee positiv bemerkbar



Das sind die Schlappen die in das Surly gehören. Mindestens.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Echt fette Schlappen im Surly  ....... macht sich das im Schnee positiv bemerkbar



Eher negativ .... die breiten Reifen haben nicht in die "Spuren", welche wir extra gelegt hatten, gepasst


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Februar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Eher negativ .... die breiten Reifen haben nicht in die "Spuren", welche wir extra gelegt hatten, gepasst



Dann kann Chris ja froh sein , das er nicht mit seinem ICT und den XXL Unterwegs war


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Dann kann Chris ja froh sein , das er nicht mit seinem ICT und den XXL Unterwegs war



Chris durfte Spuren


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Februar 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Chris durfte Spuren



Aber nur mit seinem schmalen Pole


----------



## ufp (21. Februar 2018)

Kleine Tour im Winter Wienerwald:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Februar 2018)

+++ lunch break ride reloaded +++

Bei bestem Winterwetter erst mal den Berg hoch...




dann oben angekommen...




und endlich die Abfahrt...




festgefahrene Schneedecke, nur ab und zu vereist, ein Riesenspaß beim Downhill




Beim Uphill war es wegen temporärer Eisfelder teilweise ein Tanz auf Eiern, aber gut für die Fahrtechnik


----------



## Berganbeter (22. Februar 2018)

Gestern die ersten Schneespiele in Wien-Donaupark,war leider fürs Bergfahren zu patzig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Februar 2018)

An de "Singheefer"-Wacken:


----------



## Berganbeter (22. Februar 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> An de "Singheefer"-Wacken:


Wow, was für ein geiler Lagerplatz für einen  Overnighter!


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Februar 2018)

Da kann man doch sicher paar kranke Linien fahren auf den Findlingen 

Sowas gibt es hier leider nicht !


----------



## crossy-pietro (23. Februar 2018)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Wow, was für ein geiler Lagerplatz für einen  Overnighter!



Stimmt eigentlich... direkt auf nem Hügelgrab, kommt bestimmt gut 



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Da kann man doch sicher paar kranke Linien fahren auf den Findlingen
> 
> Sowas gibt es hier leider nicht !



Muss ich ma testen. Rückseitig ist sogar ein Stepdown mit halbwegs gescheiter Landung:






Für Mutige/Tollkühne und dann evtl. besser mit Fully  ;-)


----------



## bikebecker (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Im Taunus.


 






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Pimper (23. Februar 2018)

Overnighter.......... Hab ich wieder irgendeinen Trend verpaßt ?

...Letztens sachte ja einer, es gebe 12-fach Kassetten mit 50er Ritzeln....

Im Winter draußen im Wald pennen oder wat ? Ihr seid alle verrückt... wenn ihr mich fragt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (24. Februar 2018)

Heute Morgen bei -6 Grad ne schöne Tour auf den Keulenberg gemacht. Leider ohne Schnee bei uns, aber bei herrlichem Sonnenschein. Es war ein Traum....



 



zum Schluss gab es noch was zu Trinken, nach dem Sport ist der Durst immer besonders groß....


----------



## sigma7 (24. Februar 2018)

Nach einer gemütlichen Nacht (in 1250g Daune)...




...ein Frühstück mit Aussicht:








First Line*s *


 

First Line


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Februar 2018)

Bombenwetter und super Verhältnisse 
Danke fürs mitradeln, Schnee wars wieder


----------



## Knarfifrank (24. Februar 2018)

Bevor es so richtig kalt wird morgen....


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Februar 2018)

@sigma7  wohnst du jetzt am Walchensee  

vom @Fatbikebiker  gibt es auch paar Bilder









einen Einkehrschwung gab es auchm mit dem ersten Outdoorbier des Jahres


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Februar 2018)

Morgens, 11 nach 8 in Deutschland... What? -7,1 Grad?? Ideales Fatbike-Wetter!!! Juhu!! Die Sonne lacht, auf zum Feldberg!





Gestartet sind wir am Königsteiner Freibad, nein wir haben kein Bad genommen, und brauchten die Uphill-Höhenmeter dringend, um auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen...




Der Weg war plattgedrückt und teilweise vereist, manchmal kam sogar ein Bach in die Quere:




Doch auch das war kein wirkliches Hinderniss für uns:




Zwischendurch zeige die Temperatur-Nadel satte -10,6 Grad an, aber wir kurbelten munter weiter...

Bis wir am Gipfel ankamen und uns eine Frau fragte, ob wir denn die Straße hochgeradelt sind  Nein, sind wir nicht!







Dann runter, und das war spannend, die Fußgänger und Wanderer sind auf dem vereisten Boden um die Wette gerutscht, und wir dazwischen mit Fahrrädern 

Aber aufgrund überragenden Feingefühls und viel Gummi sind wir zwischen den glotzenden Fußgängern Slalom gefahren, okay, weiter unten hat´s mich dann doch hingehauen und ich bin 5 Meter meinem Bike hinterher gerutscht . Nein, davon gibt´s leider kein Bild und erst recht kein Filmchen 

Nach dem Downhill fühlten sich manche unserer Finger etwas abwesend, nach einem kurzen Reanimationsstopp am Fuchstanz ging´s dann aber weiter Richtung Altkönig, dem kleinen Bruder des Feldbergs, und dort war uns dann auch wieder warm...





Der folgende Downhill war zum Glück nicht schnell, sondern eher technisch, sodass wir nicht ganz so schlimm froren. Einen interessanten Mix aus Felsen, Schnee und Eis gab es:








Am Ende noch ein schöner Blick auf die Skyline von Mainhatten und dann ging es über nicht minder schöne Trails zurück zum Auto im Tal:




Ein Hammer-Ritt bei Hammer-Bedingungen. Ganz am Schluss hatten wir auch Temperaturen von -2 Grad, bei denen man sich fast aufwärmen konnte. So sind wir mal zur Abwechslung nicht komplett verfroren in die Autos gestiegen...


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. Februar 2018)

Heute mal ins Lausitzer Gebirge gefahren und den Czorneboh und Bieleboh herausgefordert.
Wenn nur nicht die ganzen umgestürzten Bäume wären








Ach ich könnte 
Wo sind die faulen Förster wenn man sie mal braucht....jagen wahrscheinlich Mountainbiker wegen Naturschutz und so




Sehenswertes gab es auch wie Eis und Felsen.




Eine Polizei Tauch Übungsstation "BETRETEN ABSOLUT VERBOTEN!!!!"
Als ob die Donatfresser da selbst im Sommer freiwillig rein hopsen 




Ruinen




Neuer Fatbike Standard für 10 Zoll breite Reifen




Und sogar Schnee




Oben angekommen bei ca. -12C war dann mein Wasser gefroren und meine Sattelstütze wollte auch nicht mehr







Was für eine schöne Sonntagstour


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. Februar 2018)

Sonne. Blauer Himmel. -5°
Perfekte Bedingungen um sich mal wieder das Tegeler Fließ anzuschauen. 




































Wasserbüffel gibts wohl erst wieder ab April zu sehen. Dafür gab es aber anderes plüschiges Getier... 
















Entenehepaar bei der Futtersuche











Ganz viele wuschelige Weidenkätzchen 






Musste ick natürlich welche mitnehmen..


----------



## cherokee190 (25. Februar 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Sonne. Blauer Himmel. -5°
> Perfekte Bedingungen um sich mal wieder das Tegeler Fließ anzuschauen. ...



Hättest am WE einen Ausflug zu deinen Eltern gemacht, wäre heute früh eine schöne Schneetour drin gewesen


----------



## bikebecker (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Heute im Lorsbachtal.







Auf der Wind geschützten Sonnenseite, fast wie im Frühling, wenn die Wege nicht teilweise vereist wären.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (25. Februar 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Hättest am WE einen Ausflug zu deinen Eltern gemacht, wäre heute früh eine schöne Schneetour drin gewesen


Hat Mutti heute früh auch erzählt. 10cm Schnee sollen es wohl sein. Mal schauen wie es nächstes WE ist.


----------



## cherokee190 (26. Februar 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Hat Mutti heute früh auch erzählt. 10cm Schnee sollen es wohl sein. Mal schauen wie es nächstes WE ist.



Moin,
wie es aussieht kommt auch immer noch einiges dazu und die Temp. sollten sich bis WE im Minus halten


----------



## gnss (26. Februar 2018)




----------



## madone (26. Februar 2018)

Sportliche Übersetzung ... Respekt


----------



## Eddy2012 (26. Februar 2018)

Samstagabend auf dem Rennsteig...









und Sonntag im Hainich...

Bummelkuppenweg mit Sturmschäden  



Mihlaer Thal




Auf dem Harsberg 



In der Ferne grüßt der tiefverschneite Inselsberg 



Sibirische Kälte! Dafür war die Wegbeschaffenheit gut  -  kein Schlamm  -  keine Fangopackung!!!

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2018)

Alles hat sein Gutes


----------



## drahdiwaberl (26. Februar 2018)

...minus sechzehn heute morgen


----------



## Mr_Slow (27. Februar 2018)

Nun auch bei uns mal eine kurze Schneetour möglich...















Schöne Aussicht...







Gerade Line geht anders 







Bike beim Sonnenbad...






schön wars...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Februar 2018)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Gerade Line geht anders


so mancher Handwerker ist da sicherlich anderer Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Februar 2018)

Das Foto von User @gnss steht zur Auswahl zum FDT 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2244305?in=potdPool

Dürfte doch machbar sein


----------



## gnss (27. Februar 2018)

FDT könnte mal wieder fett werden. Danke!


----------



## JensXTR (27. Februar 2018)

Heute ging es bei mir in der Mittagspause auch wieder raus. Bei gemütlichen -7 Grad , aber strahlendem Sonnenschein. Leider haben wir hier immer noch keinen Schnee...

Aber schön war es trotzdem!!


----------



## dukestah (27. Februar 2018)

Auch endlich mal wieder mit dem Dicken unterwegs gewesen, Schnee gab es leider auch keinen aber wenigstens mal kein Bike putzen hinterher


----------



## hw_doc (27. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Heute ging es bei mir in der Mittagspause auch wieder raus. Bei gemütlichen -7 Grad , aber strahlendem Sonnenschein. Leider haben wir hier immer noch keinen Schnee...
> 
> Aber schön war es trotzdem!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 702237 Anhang anzeigen 702238 Anhang anzeigen 702239





dukestah schrieb:


> Auch endlich mal wieder mit dem Dicken unterwegs gewesen, Schnee gab es leider auch keinen aber wenigstens mal kein Bike putzen hinterher
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 702250



Ein paar von den grauen Aufklebern würden Euren Gabeln gut stehen - zumindest dort, wo es weiß leuchtet!


@dukestah:
Tu das besser nicht, ich hab mir neulich dank Glatteis das Becken geprellt und Muskel(n) gezerrt...


----------



## JensXTR (27. Februar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ein paar von den grauen Aufklebern würden Euren Gabeln gut stehen - zumindest dort, wo es weiß leuchtet!



das wird erst passieren wenn die Gabel in Ihrem neuen Rahmen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (27. Februar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ein paar von den grauen Aufklebern würden Euren Gabeln gut stehen - zumindest dort, wo es weiß leuchtet!



das kommt einfach alles ab, erfahrungsgemäß hat dieser Dekokram selten ein langes Leben an meinen Bikes 



hw_doc schrieb:


> Tu das besser nicht, ich hab mir neulich dank Glatteis das Becken geprellt und Muskel(n) gezerrt...



aufgrund der Fredericke-Verwüstungen war das für eine bestimmte Wegstrecke die beste Variante und mit Bedacht fuhr sich das sehr gut, mitfahrender E-Biker musste natürlich im Turbomodus übers Eis und erfreute sich gleich mehrmals des Traktionsmangels  
Aber war auch provoziert und als Freestyle-Snowboarder sind wir alle im Fallen geübt


----------



## hw_doc (27. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> das wird erst passieren wenn die Gabel in Ihrem neuen Rahmen ist...



Wohin Gates denn die Reise?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wohin Gates denn die Reise?



So als Indiz, er gerade im Nicolai Pinionthread nach einer Fatinabe für Pinion gefragt 

G.


----------



## JensXTR (27. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So als Indiz, er gerade im Nicolai Pinionthread nach einer Fatinabe für Pinion gefragt
> 
> G.



gut kombiniert. Nicolai Argon FAT Pinion


----------



## hw_doc (27. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> gut kombiniert. Nicolai Argon FAT Pinion



Ah!



dukestah schrieb:


> das kommt einfach alles ab, erfahrungsgemäß hat dieser Dekokram selten ein langes Leben an meinen Bikes
> 
> aufgrund der Fredericke-Verwüstungen war das für eine bestimmte Wegstrecke die beste Variante und mit Bedacht fuhr sich das sehr gut, mitfahrender E-Biker musste natürlich im Turbomodus übers Eis und erfreute sich gleich mehrmals des Traktionsmangels
> Aber war auch provoziert und als Freestyle-Snowboarder sind wir alle im Fallen geübt



Immerhin rechnet man bei der Fläche damit, dass sie aus Eis besteht - von daher weiß man, worauf man sich einlässt.  B)


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Februar 2018)

Eis und Sonne haben wir auch und, man möchte es kaum glauben ..... auch Schnee. Nachdem es seit Sonntag immer ein bissel geschneit hat, gab's dann heute Vormittag nochmal eine ordentliche Ladung Neuschnee plus Verwehungen....



 
.... der eisige Ostwind ließ Fotostopps leider nur auf der windabgewanden Seite des Waldes zu 



 

Mit dem Sonnenuntergang kam die Kälte .........


----------



## gnss (28. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung beim FdT!


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Februar 2018)

Gratuliere 
lg
Kurt


----------



## zhruz (28. Februar 2018)

Nach fast 72 Stunden Dauer-Schnee schieben habe ich heute Vormittag das weiße Zeug auch mal genießen dürfen... Bei -13 Grad Celcius, mit mächtig viel Wind aus Ost, aber viiieeel Sonne...❄️❄️❄️‍♂️


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2018)

Schöne Bilder, und die Pappe steht bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (28. Februar 2018)

Bis Mitte Februar nur nass & matschig, jetzt kalt & windig - dafür entfällt das lästige Entfernen von Schlamm


----------



## RoDeBo (28. Februar 2018)

hier ist´s zwar auch recht kalt, aber auch irgendwie frühlingshaft...











endlich wieder trockene Trails...und zum Abschluß eine Erleuchtung...


----------



## sibu (28. Februar 2018)

@RoDeBo So tief unten ist ja auch kein Schnee gefallen. Weiter oben sieht es auf den Schattenseiten der 7 Hügel ganz anders aus. Da kannst du dein Fatty morgen noch mal mit weißem Untergrund winterlich in Szene setzen. Aber erst mal Prost .


----------



## svennox (1. März 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Schnee Bildern, bleibt hier im Norden nur Eins ........ ein Strand Besuch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 695961
> 
> ...


richtig FAAAAAAT ....und tolle Bilder ....!!! DANKE dafür !!!


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. März 2018)

Heute ein neues Spielzeug bekommen was ich gleich mal ausprobieren musste


 
( ca. 0,2 bar )
Es schein als ob die Grenze für den Airmax etwas unter 0,2 bar liegt. Dann zeigt er nichts mehr an.

Aber ganze ohne Abenteuer verlief meine kleine Runde nicht.
Diese 2 frechen Zicklein sind augebüxt und waren sehr zutraulich 


 

 

 

Und so sieht es aus wenn die Ziege schlauer ist als der Bauer


----------



## hw_doc (1. März 2018)

Ich war zwar nicht wirklich unterwegs - aber bei dem Wetter musste ich das Schätzchen nach getaner Arbeit trotz meines Handicaps einfach mal kurz ausführen:


----------



## RoDeBo (1. März 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> @RoDeBo So tief unten ist ja auch kein Schnee gefallen. Weiter oben sieht es auf den Schattenseiten der 7 Hügel ganz anders aus. Da kannst du dein Fatty morgen noch mal mit weißem Untergrund winterlich in Szene setzen. Aber erst mal Prost .



...das hatte ich die Tage mal kontrolliert...noch bevor die Sonne kam, die uns hoffentlich noch etwas erhalten bleibt...heute hat´s leider nicht gepasst.


----------



## ufp (1. März 2018)

Mit dem Fat Bike unterwegs. Und das in fast "nur" bewegten Bildern:




Wer sich die 1:05:53 in voller Länge gibt , verdient meinen Respekt .

Ab 37:33 gibts eine, zwar nicht all zu späktakuläre, aber um so anstrengendere Abfahrt (aus der Fahrer Perspektive).
Und hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=47&v=Tb7ZhAcJOjw gibts die 47 Sekunden Abfahrt (von unten aufgenommen).
Unglaublich wie mühevoll und vor allem anstrengend das war .
Aber über das Fahren im Schnee braucht man glaube ich eh keine Worte verlieren:


----------



## ufp (1. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. März 2018)

Schnee- und EisresteRunde gedreht:


----------



## gnss (2. März 2018)

Gemeiner Knüppel, warum bist du so weit rechts gefahren?


----------



## sigma7 (2. März 2018)

Schee war‘s, auf der Hüttn


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. März 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Gemeiner Knüppel, warum bist du so weit rechts gefahren?



Da war GLATTEIS im Spiel


----------



## svennox (2. März 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Schee war‘s, auf der Hüttn
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 703209 Anhang anzeigen 703210 Anhang anzeigen 703211


SCHEEEEEN 
ps. eventuell das nächste mal etwas höher die Kamera halten, vorallem beim ersten SCHÖNEN "HÜTTEN" FOTO ..dann is das Radl auch vollständig zu erkennen, ohne dem dunkeln Wald im Hintergrund  ..is aber keine Kritik .. wollte ich nur netterweise erwähnt haben


----------



## rsu (2. März 2018)

Heute morgen mal Arbeit ignoriert und noch schnell ne Runde bei besten Bedingungen gedreht. Zur Abwechlung war es auf dem Hausberg wärmer wie unten, zum Glück aber immer noch ca -5 Grad.

Eine von viele Eisplatten auf dem Weg, ist leider einfach ein Hausberg mit vielen Wasserquellen und daher oft entsprechend schlammig. Habe mich jetzt doch nochmal dazu durchgerungen Spikereifen fürs Dude zu kaufen - letzter Versuch. Die Wrathchild scheinen auch (fast) an die Performance meiner Nokians ranzukommen. Schreibe dann demnächst mal mehr im Spikereifen Thread.








War dann leider viel zu schnell vorbei  Jetzt wieder in der Arbeit und draussen schneit es wie verrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schnee- und EisresteRunde gedreht:



Der Trail am Fluß entlang ist ja mal genitialgenial 

G.


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schnee- und EisresteRunde gedreht:



Klasse Mario 

Toll gemacht das Filmchen 

Den SUPER Bach-Trail  hast Du uns bisher aber Vorenthalten 

Den musst Du uns aber Unbedingt noch zeigen


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. März 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klasse Mario
> 
> Toll gemacht das Filmchen
> 
> ...



Den "Bachtrail" sieht man in dem Video nur teilweise. Ein Großteil davon ist leider nicht fahrbar....


----------



## zhruz (2. März 2018)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, und die Pappe steht bei euch


Die Pappe ist am Sonntag oder Montag, bei dem Schneesturm, wohl vom Weg abgekommen und steht nun ca. 10m neben dem Plattenweg, zwischen Bastorf und Meschendorf...


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> . Ein Großteil davon ist leider nicht fahrbar....



Jetzt werde ich hellhörig


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Den "Bachtrail" sieht man in dem Video nur teilweise. Ein Großteil davon ist leider nicht fahrbar....



Nicht fahrbar heißt doch das man nur noch nicht weiß das man es fahren kann 

G.


----------



## bikebecker (2. März 2018)

Hallo
Heute auf und um den Feldberg.



Das dünn bereifte war eindeutig im Vorteil,  es hatte Spikes vorne und hinten, wir nur am VR,  die Wege sind im Vergleich zu letztem Freitag total vereist.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. März 2018)

Heute Nacht gab´s ein bisschen Neuschnee, und bevor der wegzuschmelzen drohte, schnell ne Runde durch den Wald mit den Kids! Unter dem Neuschnee war noch ne Menge Eis von den letzten Wochen, also ein spannender Untergrund  So lernt man gefühlvoll fahren... Die Jungs hatten auch ab und zu neben der Piste ihren Spaß...


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. März 2018)

Kurzbesuch auf der Neulandhütte


----------



## Stefan92 (3. März 2018)

Ich war heute auch endlich mal wieder mit dem Fatbike unterwegs 
Bei angenehmen Temperaturen kurz unter dem Gefrierpunkt mit ein wenig Neuschnee und teilweise eisigen Untergrund ein großer Spaß 



Riechheimer Berg 513m Höchster Punkt der Tour 


Trail oberhalb von Hohenfelden mit vielen umgestürzte Bäume


Genialer Trail bei Kranichfeld  


Der tiefgefrorene Murmelsee 


Eisige Quelle 


An der Kneipp-Anlage bei Bad Berka 


Der komplett zugefrorene Stausee Hohenfelden mit verrückten Spaziergängern und Eishockeyspielern.  War sehr verlockend auch mal eine Runde zu drehen, aber bei meinen Glück...
Mal wieder eine sehr schöne Trailtour, mit 65km und 1300hm aber auch sehr anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (3. März 2018)

So lange wie der Kokopelli wollte ich nicht warten und bin gleich um 6h losgezogen  Mein Kleiner hat sich dann aber beschwert dass er auch im Schnee fahren will 





Der Trail war sogar noch unberührt, nur der Fuchs kam mir zuvor


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. März 2018)

Die zwei ungleichen Geschwister.
Sohnemann freut sich natürlich das nun zwei Fattys im Fuhrpark sind.


----------



## Eddy2012 (4. März 2018)

@ Stefan92
Was bist Du da für eine Runde gefahren? Die Trails sehen super aus, wurde ich auch gerne mal testen.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (4. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern  noch einmal die Gelegenheit genutzt, hier im Flachland auf tiefgefrorenem Boden und Schnee das "Dicke" zu bewegen. Der Weg führte auf der ehemaligen Autobahn A4 von Eisenach nach Sättelstädt. Mittlerweile ist der einstige Verwendungszweck nur noch mit Mühe zu erkennen, die Natur hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Schade, das nicht wenigstens ein Wanderweg angelegt wurde. Dank ein paar Motocrossern hat sich aber doch ein durchgehender Trail ergeben, der sich schön fahren lässt. Die abgerissenen Autobahnbrücken bringen einen zusätzlichen Kitzel. Es gibt Umfahrungen, die teilweise recht schwierig sind...

Am kleinen Hörselsberg




abgerissene Autobahnbrücke 



Umfahrung 



erst relativ breit 



dann immer schmaler, trailiger... 











im Hintergrund der große Hörselsberg 



an der Felskante geht ein schöner Weg lang... 



Ende in Sättelstädt 







Die komplett zugefrorene Hörsel, das sieht man nicht alle Jahre!



Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## fatbikepeg (4. März 2018)

Ich liebe den Dackel! 

---

Heute nochmal Tegeler Fließ.. 











Enten am Gefrierrand






Gefrorenes Moor






Bei Dämmerung - es taut.


----------



## Eddy2012 (5. März 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Dackel!



Ich auch   -  aber auch das ICT in allen Farbkombinationen!


----------



## RoDeBo (5. März 2018)

Wochenend-Nachlese...

das Vorspiel





...das musste durch maximales (also unter hiesigen Bedingungen) bergauf gekontert werden...













ich fand, ich hab mir dieses Zwischenspiel dann auch verdient...





bergab im letzten Schnee bevor der sonnigere Sonntag kam...





...an dem man den Schnee schon suchen musste...




Anfang des Trails, der mir noch eine hässliche Eisplatte unter Schnee versteckt präsentierte...





...die dann als Nachspiel zum Wochenende noch einen Besuch beim Arzt incl. Thorax-Röntgen mit sich brachte...aber immerhin wohl alles ganz geblieben und nur fies geprellt


----------



## JeffKirs (5. März 2018)

Lass raten: Auf die Rippen geflogen? Gute Besserung!


----------



## RoDeBo (5. März 2018)

Allerdings...Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ein Großteil davon ist leider nicht fahrbar....


äähm...doch isser 
zumindest wenn das Eis ganz weg ist, dann issa an Draaum


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. März 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> äähm...doch isser
> zumindest wenn das Eis ganz weg ist, dann issa an Draaum


Dann lasst uns den doch mal machen bei Gelegenheit, sieht extrem verlockend aus!!


----------



## Strampelino (7. März 2018)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. März 2018)

Zwar noch nicht unterwegs, aber gepackt ist schon mal 
Morgen geht's auf nach Saas Fee


----------



## ziploader (8. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Zwar noch nicht unterwegs, aber gepackt ist schon mal
> Morgen geht's auf nach Saas Fee


Was ist dad für ein kleines Auto, wenn du das Bike komplett zerlegen musst? 

cu
Marcus

Gesendet aus dem Internet.


----------



## fatbikepeg (8. März 2018)

Da sind zwei Fatbikes drin. 
Und ich hätte da sicherlich auch noch irgendwo Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. März 2018)

ziploader schrieb:


> Was ist dad für ein kleines Auto, wenn du das Bike komplett zerlegen musst?
> 
> cu
> Marcus
> ...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (8. März 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Da sind zwei Fatbikes drin.


Ich seh eins und ein halbes   Und ja,es gibt kleine Autos und große Autos


----------



## Tony- (8. März 2018)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ich seh eins und ein halbes   Und ja,es gibt kleine Autos und große Autos


Ich kann 2 Rahmen und 4 Laufräder zählen


----------



## Speedskater (8. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Zwar noch nicht unterwegs, aber gepackt ist schon mal
> Morgen geht's auf nach Saas Fee



Habt ihr früher kein Tetris gespielt? Da passt doch locker noch ein Fatbike rein.


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. März 2018)

ziploader schrieb:


> Was ist dad für ein kleines Auto, ...?



Dürfte ein Honda Jazz sein.
Mit 2 Bikes drin und noch Luftraum frei = ist doch super gepackt!
Btw. ich mach beim Dude auch immer 's Vorderrad raus (Transport im A6 Avant, okay - mehr Lifestyle- als Laster  ;-))

...doch „kommen wir jetzt zu etwas völlig anderem" (Monty Python) ;-) :

Mittagspausen-Trailing:


----------



## BigJohn (8. März 2018)

Was is das für 1 Auto Digga, kauf mal 1 ESS-Klasse!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (8. März 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Habt ihr früher kein Tetris gespielt? Da passt doch locker noch ein Fatbike rein.


Da würden sogar noch zwei Fattys rein passen. Dann aber ohne Gepäck. So sind es jetzt 2 Bikes + Ersatzteile und Gepäck für eine Woche für 2 Personen.

Ich hab Tetris gesuchtet... Und dank dir jetzt auch wieder die Melodie im Kopf


----------



## Skydiver81 (8. März 2018)

Heute das erste mal seit 8Monaten wieder auf dem Bike gewesen, war gut


----------



## Fanatic3001 (8. März 2018)

Mittagsrunde bei 7 Grad und viiiel Matsch (davon kein Bild -da wollte ich nicht stehen bleiben)


----------



## maddn11 (8. März 2018)

So passen auch noch Schlitten und Ski auf den Pickup, falls das Biken mal langweilig wird:




auf dem Trail:




wenn der Tee zu heiss ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. März 2018)

Frisch von 3600hm, das Adrenalin kocht.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. März 2018)

Ein Fatty gehört hier nicht auf die Piste, aber geil ist es trotzdem.


----------



## sibu (9. März 2018)

Doch, das gehört so, Gegenverkehr auf 3.000 im August (dieselbe Piste?):


----------



## fatbikepeg (9. März 2018)

Wedding - Spandau - Tegel - Tour 

Crushed Ice auf dem Spandauer Schifffahrtskanal






Blick vom Saatwinkel-Steg






So müssen Fatbike-Parkplätze aussehen 






Es taut auf dem Tegeler See.






Und schließlich dämmert es dann auch..





















Geflügeltreff am Ufer: Stockenten, Blässhühner, Kanadagänse, Schwäne, Nebelkrähen und ab und an lässt sich auch mal ein Haubentaucher blicken.


----------



## svennox (10. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Die zwei ungleichen Geschwister.
> Sohnemann freut sich natürlich das nun zwei Fattys im Fuhrpark sind.


..tolles Foto .. die Farben knallen obwohle ja Schnee liegt


----------



## svennox (10. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ein Fatty gehört hier nicht auf die Piste, aber geil ist es trotzdem.


ABER HALLO ! 
ps. und schei$$ drauf, egal ob da ein Bike auf die Piste gehört oder eben nicht ..DIE sollen sich nicht so haben!


----------



## digi-foto.at (10. März 2018)

So heute hab ich mich mit der hoffentlich letzten Runde von dem weißen Zeuch verabschiedet. 
Ich hatte genug Schnee heuer 

Also erstmal etwas hartes Wasser am Badesee...




Dann den ganzen Berg hoch zu der Piste eines kleinen Liftes hier in der Gegend sehr sehr pampiges Wasser.. 




War dann leider eh fürn A...h, da trotz Nordhang die Piste auch schon fast frei war, und wo es noch etwas weiß hervor schaute war's auch nur extrem sulziges Wasser.. war aber trotzdem lustig .

Dann gabs wieder viel hartes Wasser auf den Wegen, erstaunlich wie gut sich's mit den Minions über nasses Eis fahren lässt..




Nach der letzten kleinen Pause am Bach und je weiter ich wieder runter kam gab's dann noch sehr dreckiges Wasser, auch Matsch genannt.... 




Ich bin bereit fürn Frühling 

cu
Kurt


----------



## Starter77 (10. März 2018)

Ich bin auch bereit für den Frühling.
Die Reste der "weißen Pracht"  werden nun täglich deutlich weniger

Stellenweise komplett verschwunden
Ab 600m findet sich aber noch etwas


----------



## LockeTirol (10. März 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> So passen auch noch Schlitten und Ski auf den Pickup, falls das Biken mal langweilig wird:
> Anhang anzeigen 705631
> 
> auf dem Trail:
> ...


Sehr schön! Falls das jemand nachmachen möchte, aber das Material fehlt, ich hätte im Bikemarkt noch ein Top Kinderfatty zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (11. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Frisch von 3600hm, das Adrenalin kocht.


Sehr geil, in welcher Gegend kommt man auf 3600hm hoch?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. März 2018)

@bestmove
Saas Fee, Mittelallalin. Schweiz


----------



## Berganbeter (11. März 2018)

Fatbike-Chilling:


----------



## fatbikepeg (11. März 2018)

Berlin: strahlend blauer Himmel, Sonne, 15°, aufkommende Frühlingsgefühle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wedding - Wilhelmsruh - Rosenthal - Blankenfelde - Tegeler Fließ - Eichwerder Moorwiesen - Hermsdorf - Tegel


Frühlingskrokusse 





Im Schatten von Bud.. 






Winterlinge











Weidenkätzchen 






Dösendes Damwild






Bambi 











Rindenknabbernde Pferde am Tegeler Fließ






Eichwerder Moorwiesen




























-----------
BTW: Es ist soweit! Der Wolf treibt sich auf meinen Hometrails herum.


----------



## hw_doc (11. März 2018)

Heut die schönen Temperaturen genutzt und mich mit dem Rad wieder auf den Trail gewagt:



 

Dabei gab es hier und da sogar Spuren vom Frühling, obwohl die Sonne heute geschwänzt hat:


 

Gab es auch in farblicher Abstimmung:


 
Wenig später passte das Rad dann leider deutlich besser zum Laub - den einen Abstecher durch den Waldmatsch auf den letzten Metern hätte ich mir klemmen sollen...  :/


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. März 2018)

THIS  IS  WHY   ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (12. März 2018)

Wochenendnachlese:

Samstag am spätem Nachmittag rund um den Stausee Hohenfelden mit Riechheimer Berg...














Sonntag bei frühsommerlichen Temperaturen Richtung Hörselsberg... 



Kleiner Hörselsberg 



Kammweg 



Spannende Tiefblicke 



auch der Forst hat sich ausgetobt... 







Großer Hörselsberg 



Rückweg an der Felskante oberhalb der ehemaligen A4, vorige Woche war ich auf der alten Autobahn noch bei Schnee unterwegs 



Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. März 2018)

from the Pälzer Playground


----------



## cherokee190 (12. März 2018)

Wie alle Jahre wieder, unser jährlicher Abstecher nach Jütland. Diesmal an die Nordseeküste.
Gestern dann ein kurzer Besuch mit Auto bei den Überresten des Nachtjäger Kontrollzentrums der LW Nahe Søndervig.
Heute bin ich dann nochmals die 15km zur Bunkeranlage am Strand gefahren ...



 

anfangs bei guter Sicht und leichten Schiebewind ...



 

war sogar die Sonne zu erahnen ....



 

die gesamte Strecke ist gesäumt von Resten des Atlantikwalls ...



 

langsam nahm der Wind zu, das Wasser stieg höher und es wurde immer nebliger ...



 

am Ziel, einer der Bunker war bis 2008 komplett verschüttet und blieb mit seinem Inhalt bis dahin unberührt erhalten,

und noch drei Bilder vom Vortag, da nun das Wetter zu schlecht wurde ....



 


 




und ich die 15km noch gegen den Wind zurück musste


----------



## chris4711 (13. März 2018)

Testfahrt (hinten jetzt auch tubeless). Nur Waldautobahn u.ä., trotzdem sehr spaßig.


 


 
Leider nur 115ml Dichtmilch hinten drin, weil Flasche leer  rein rechnerisch hätten noch 53 ml drin sein müssen...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. März 2018)

115ml reicht dicke


----------



## Laaspher (13. März 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bereit für den Frühling.
> Die Reste der "weißen Pracht"  werden nun täglich deutlich weniger
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 706300
> ...


WITTGENSTEIN 
Bin Ostern in der Heimat .Werd das Velo wohl mitbringen .
Gruß aus Glarus


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)




----------



## Bettina (14. März 2018)

@Strampelino:  dem Bike steht der Nebel verdammt gut


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Danke werde es ausrichten


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2018)

Gestern etwas im Wald rumgestolpert:










es wird Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (15. März 2018)

Supercoole Perspektive bei dem Foto ..

cu
Kurt


----------



## nailz (15. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gestern etwas im Wald rumgestolpert:
> es wird Frühling




Mehr davon bitte solange ich mit fieser Erkältung flach liege. Sehr cooles Areal zum Biken


----------



## digi-foto.at (15. März 2018)

@Fibbs79 's Foto steht zur Wahl zum FDT..
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2248143?in=potdPool


cu
Kurt


----------



## svennox (15. März 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Wie alle Jahre wieder, unser jährlicher Abstecher nach Jütland. Diesmal an die Nordseeküste.
> Gestern dann ein kurzer Besuch mit Auto bei den Überresten des Nachtjäger Kontrollzentrums der LW Nahe Søndervig.
> Heute bin ich dann nochmals die 15km zur Bunkeranlage am Strand gefahren ...
> 
> ...



TOTAL INTERESSANT .. und damit meine ich nicht nur dein blauesSURLY_FATBIKE 

ps. wenn das Wetter besser ist bzw. der Himmel schöner aus sieht darfst du uns gern noch mal solche Fotos hier zeigen !!!


----------



## cherokee190 (15. März 2018)

OK ,
dann noch etwas Stöbern in der Vergangenheit. Teilweise über Dünenwegen geht's wieder in Richtung Süden ...














zur Bunkeranlage Ringelnatter-Kryle. Einem Komplex aus über 50 Bunker in den Dünen.




Im Gegensatz zu den vorgelagerten Bunkern am Strand, sind diese auch oftmals begehbar.













Mangels Taschenlampe gab's aber nur einen kurzen Blick hinein.





Und auf gleichen Wege wieder zurück ...


----------



## crossy-pietro (16. März 2018)

Feierabend - Gestern auf dem Nachhauseweg:


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ein Fatty gehört hier nicht auf die Piste, aber geil ist es trotzdem.


Und? Winner


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. März 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> TOTAL INTERESSANT .. und damit meine ich nicht nur dein blauesSURLY_FATBIKE
> 
> ps. wenn das Wetter besser ist bzw. der Himmel schöner aus sieht darfst du uns gern noch mal solche Fotos hier zeigen !!!


Er wird Dir keine Panzerbilder liefern


----------



## svennox (17. März 2018)

@Fatbikebiker .. ich rede nicht von Panzer ..sondern von schönem Wetter 

..bei uns sind gerade kalte -5 ... sauWetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (17. März 2018)

Heute gab es auch bei uns mal Schnee. Bei -5 Grad und einem eisigen Wind dann Mittags unterwegs gewesen.

Erst ging es bei uns in die Kiesgrube...




anschließend über den Wachberg...




und zum Schluss noch durch den Schlosspark...


 



die anschließende heiße Dusche tat bei dem Wetter extrem gut, aber davon gibt es zum Glück keine Bilder. Seid nur froh... 

Schönes Wochenende euch!


----------



## cherokee190 (17. März 2018)

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Bilder der letzen Tour am Strand. Bei eisigen Bedingungen, diesmal in Richtung Norden.



 
Der Sonne entgegen 



 
für mich hier unter diesen Bedingungen das Optimum in Sachen Fahrspaß .... keine Schaltung, einfache und solide Bremsen und dazu Bud und Lou auf Clownshoes mit 0,2/0,25 bar 



 




 
Stahl und Sand .....



 
Ziel in Sicht, die Mole von Thorsminde, gesehen aber nie erreicht. Auf Grund des starken Windes und Verwehungen am Strand habe ich den Rückweg ....



 

.... unter anderem über den königlichen Reitweg und weiter versteckt im Wald angetreten


----------



## franticz (18. März 2018)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. März 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Bilder der letzen Tour am Strand. Bei eisigen Bedingungen, diesmal in Richtung Norden.


Da sind aber ein paar coole Kalendermotive bei! Sehr schön!


----------



## JensXTR (18. März 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Da sind aber ein paar coole Kalendermotive bei! Sehr schön!


Die Bilder vom Cherokee190 zeigen mir immer wieder, dass ich mehr mein SLR mit auf Tour nehmen muss. Diese Handys sind halt doch nur ein schlechter Kompromiss..... aber das ist leider nix Neues.


----------



## MDewi (18. März 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Die Bilder vom Cherokee190 zeigen mir immer wieder, dass ich mehr mein SLR mit auf Tour nehmen muss. Diese Handys sind halt doch nur ein schlechter Kompromiss..... aber das ist leider nix Neues.





cherokee190 schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Bilder der letzen Tour am Strand. Bei eisigen Bedingungen, diesmal in Richtung Norden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 708915
> Der Sonne entgegen
> ...



Sehr schön .......
Bin über Ostern auch wieder dort - am Strand und auf den Dünenwegen immer wieder klasse - und es gehen ein paar Körner drauf - macht Laune.
Sohnemann hat jetzt ein Fuse mit 3“ - mal sehen, was da geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (19. März 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Die Bilder vom Cherokee190 zeigen mir immer wieder, dass ich mehr mein SLR mit auf Tour nehmen muss. Diese Handys sind halt doch nur ein schlechter Kompromiss..... aber das ist leider nix Neues.


Das ist wohl wahr.
Ich habe für mich wiederum entschieden lieber den technischen Kompromiss einzugehen und dafür öfter in neuere Smartphone-Technik mit fortschreitenden fotografischen Fähigkeiten zu investieren, diese aber dann wirklich immer und quasi ballastfrei dabei zu haben. Schließlich bin ich zum radeln und nicht zum fotografieren unterwegs... 
Und da wo die Smartphones lichttechnisch am extremsten an ihre Grenzen kommen bin ich wiederum selten mit dem Rad unterwegs.
Bei wohlgesonnenem Licht liefern Smartphones immerhin recht brauchbares Material - wenn auch das Spiel mit der Tiefenschärfe (noch) ausbleibt und man im Vergleich zur guten Kamera natürlich Qualitätsunterschiede sieht und auch weiterhin sehen wird.

Macht ihr mal die richtig guten Fotos - ich genieße sie dann


----------



## fatbikepeg (19. März 2018)

Meine Fresse, war das gestern kalt und windig... gefühlt -12° oder so. 

Nach 90min ging bei mir nichts mehr. Hat nur für eine kleine Runde im Tegeler Forst mit Wildschweinegucken und kurzes Strandspiel gereicht.


----------



## crossy-pietro (20. März 2018)

Dieser Dr....winter is ned kleinzukriegen...arrrgh
...aber der Dude auch nich ;-)
Auszüge der letzten Tage:


























Schönen Frühlingsanfang


----------



## Eddy2012 (20. März 2018)

Hallo,

heute noch einmal Winterbilder, hoffentlich vorerst die letzten! Es muß langsam wieder etwas Farbe (und Wärme) ins Spiel...

















Saukalt und Ostluft, gefühlte -15 Grad, sibirische Verhältnisse! Aber Fahrer und "Mitläufer" hatten trotzdem Spass...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## JensXTR (20. März 2018)

Habe heute mal wieder ne kleine Mittagsrunde gedreht. Bei uns hat inzwischen das Tauwetter wieder eingesetzt und da ist mir der Winter deutlich lieber. Mein Dickerchen kam heute an die Grenzen, selbst der Gates wollte teilweise nicht mehr drehen... . An der Oberfläche alles nass und matschig und darunter noch total gefroren.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2018)

Genau der Art Klebemodder, mit kleinen Steinchen versetzt, ist doch gefährlich für den Riemen, wenn er in solchen Mengen sich. Auftürmt  

G.


----------



## Tony- (20. März 2018)

Wahnsinns Sattelstütze..


----------



## 2378TCDD (20. März 2018)

Laaaaaaang! Genauso wie das Warten aufs Frühjahr,  aber Schnee macht auch Spass.


----------



## JensXTR (20. März 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Sattelstütze..


die schaut auf den Bilder länge aus als sie ist.....


----------



## stuhli (20. März 2018)

Am Wochenende den Schnee genutzt.....









Angefrorenes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2018)

Genialstes Wetter heute


----------



## Keeper1407 (21. März 2018)

Wow - Mensch Fibbs, was für ein Hammerbild 
Sitze hier im Büro und draußen ist noch alles weiß.

Irgendwann kommt der Frühling. Jetzt glaube ich wieder daran, Danke!


----------



## t.schneider (21. März 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Feierabend - Gestern auf dem Nachhauseweg


Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge: Wo ist das? 
Danke und Gruß


----------



## crossy-pietro (22. März 2018)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge: Wo ist das?
> Danke und Gruß



Nassau, Lahntal und Mühlbachtal (ein Seitental)


----------



## rsu (22. März 2018)

Mal wieder Bilder von meinem Haus"berg". Nochmal die schönen gefrorenen Trails geniessen bevor es wärmer wird. Diesmal ohne Spikes. Auf einer nassen/eisigen Holztreppe hat es mich dann auch direkt flach gelegt. 

Auffahrt, der Sonne entgegen


 

Oben 


 

Im Wald bei der Abfahrt. Tolle Stimmung mit viel Vogelgezwitscher, der Frühling naht


----------



## drahdiwaberl (23. März 2018)

Morgens kurz nach sechs - Sonnenaufgang - wie immer aufm Weg zur Arbeit!


----------



## Knarfifrank (23. März 2018)

die ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen mit dem Nachwuchs genutzt...


----------



## Fatster (25. März 2018)

Die „Zweifelhaften Zwei“ auf gemeinsamer Trucker(tor)tour an der Isar:



 

... mehr demnächst in diesem Kino


----------



## Bullbaer (25. März 2018)

Hier mal was aus dem Bergischen Land... Schloß Burg und Umgebung.

Das Ding kann nicht nur Downhill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. März 2018)

Isartrails auf zwei Tage für zwei Trucker
Los gings mit dem Triebwagen ins Oberland


 


 
Nach einer kurzen Schiebestrecke durch die Tölzer Altstadt gings dann endlich los


 
Kleine Wegerl durchs Unterholz mal flach mal steil


 


 


 
und manchmal a bisserl feucht 


 



 
zu den nassen Füßen kam dann noch eine gemeine Steilstufe dazu. 


 


 
Aber es waren auch immer wieder geniale Streckenabschnitte zwischendurch


 


 
In Wolfratshausen haben wir es dann gut sein lassen und stiegen in die S-Bahn. Schee wars und das Bier schmeckte.

Heute gings dann in die andere Richtung zur Marienklause über die allgemein bekannten Trails.


 


 


 


 
Dann kam wieder Wasser ins Spiel. 


 

Was für ein geniales Wochenende, Danke Rainer für Deinen Besuch! 
Zwei lässige Tage im Sattel


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Isartrails auf zwei Tage für zwei Trucker
> Los gings mit dem Triebwagen ins Oberland
> Anhang anzeigen 711640
> Anhang anzeigen 711641
> ...




Klasse Jungs 

I glaub , die Pfütze mit Rainers Tauchaktion kenn i


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. März 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klasse Jungs
> 
> I glaub , die Pfütze mit Rainers Tauchaktion kenn i
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 711685


Er wollte einfach nicht über die Baumstämme


----------



## chris4711 (25. März 2018)

Klasse Tourenbilder Jungs 
Ich war auch unterwegs trotz ne Std. weniger Zeit.
Erst mal auf Toilette, äh aufwärts ... hier wurde bestimmt schon einige Jahre nicht mehr geka**t.





Entlang der Pfosten geht ne Treppe abwärts. Hatte heute wieder zu viel Schiss. Aber an der Stelle ist der Weinberg gar nicht so extrem steil. Irgendwann ist die fällig... 




Dann schnell am Türmchen vorbei; bilde mir immer ein, dass ich Kopfweh bekomme, wenn ich zu lange in der Nähe bin 


Anschließend bergab am Bächlein entlang...




...mit der Zeit etwas weniger trail-artig...




...Waldautobahn muss auch mal sein. Trotzdem sehr schön.


----------



## Fatster (26. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Isartrails auf zwei Tage für zwei Trucker
> Los gings mit dem Triebwagen ins Oberland
> Anhang anzeigen 711640
> Anhang anzeigen 711641
> ...



Ich habe zu danken, Spezl 

Und ich bin nach wie vor begeistert, geradezu geflashed, dass wir unsere „Expedition“ dieses Mal mit der Bahn begonnen und uns dann in der Folge nicht nur auf‘s fatbiken und  konzentriert, sondern unsere Aufmerksamkeit auch mal links und rechts der Trails auf Flora und Fauna gerichtet haben.
So gelang @Fatbikebiker der überaus seltene Schnappschuss eines oberschwäbischen Polyesterschweins beim gemütlichen Grasen.



Aus diesem Verhalten wurden wir allerdings nicht schlau:





Das spielte aber schnell keine Rolle mehr, denn auch mir sollte das „Jagdglück“ hold sein.
Hatte ich doch just in der Sekunde den Finger an der Handykamera, als einer der letzten in freier Wildbahn lebenden *halbsteirischen SURLY-Hirsch*e hinter einem Baum hervorlugte und seinen markerschütternden Brunftschrei ins Unterholz röhrte.



Wer das erlebt, diesen Brunftschrei live gehört hat, für den dreht sich die Welt ein klein wenig langsamer 

Und als wäre das alleine nicht schon eine mittlere Sensation, gelang mir wenig später auch noch der bildliche Nachweis, dass der halbsteirische SURLY-Hirsch über eine unglaubliche Flexibilität bei der Nahrungssuche verfügt:



​Zwei Trucks, zwei Trucker, eine Zugfahrt
seltene wilde Tiere und ein See ..  .. ok, ein „Tümpel“  .. die Zutaten für eine rundum gelungene Fatbike-Tour 

P.S.:
Ach ja, so paar Trailschmankerl gabs natürlich auch ..  .. ok, eigentlich non stop


----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. März 2018)

Auf gut 1000m immer noch Schnee im bayerischen Wald.Gut um die Edna zu testen, aber ich denke das dürfte es dann bis zum November gewesen sein mit der weißen Pracht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. März 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 711640
Anhang anzeigen 711641

Das habt ihr Euch von @fatbikepeg abgeschaut


----------



## Fatster (26. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 711640
> Anhang anzeigen 711641
> 
> Das habt ihr Euch von @fatbikepeg abgeschaut



Gaanichwaaa! 

Auf die Idee sind wir ganz allein gekommen, jawohl! 
Ebenso wie auf die Tieraufnahmen!


----------



## fatbikepeg (27. März 2018)

Nunja, gewisse Ähnlichkeiten gibt es schon.. 



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 711641















Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 711645




















Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 711652















Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 711654















Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 711664

















Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 711669
















Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Er wollte einfach nicht über die Baumstämme
> Anhang anzeigen 711705


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Nunja, gewisse Ähnlichkeiten gibt es schon..



Ah ja, jetzt seh ich‘s auch .. und die silbernen Clownshoes!


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. März 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Nunja, gewisse Ähnlichkeiten gibt es schon..


Genial Peggy


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. März 2018)

Seid ihr am Ost oder Westufer gefahren?


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Seid ihr am Ost oder Westufer gefahren?



Sowohl als auch .. und dann auch mal mittendrin!


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. März 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Seid ihr am Ost oder Westufer gefahren?


Westufer


----------



## skaster (27. März 2018)

Die Peg hat im Wasser irgendwie die bessere Technik.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2018)

Versuch macht kluch 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (27. März 2018)

Chris hat sich nicht so blöd angestellt 




 

 

 

... muss an den 2XL Snowshoe gelegen haben


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. März 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch .. und dann auch mal mittendrin!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 712237



wolltest du die Trinkflaschen füllen 

die Tour will ich seit 15 Jahren mal machen, ich müsste einfach mal loslegen  jetzt ist genau die richtige Zeit bevor es wieder in die Berge geht.... (ich müßte überhaupt mal wieder Rad fahren  )...


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. März 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> wolltest du die Trinkflaschen füllen
> 
> die Tour will ich seit 15 Jahren mal machen, ich müsste einfach mal loslegen  jetzt ist genau die richtige Zeit bevor es wieder in die Berge geht.... (ich müßte überhaupt mal wieder Rad fahren  )...


Ich fahrs mit Dir am Karfreitag nochmal  - Dann zum 3.Mal


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> wolltest du die Trinkflaschen füllen  ... wolltest du die Trinkflaschen füllen ...


 ... bäbäbä ... NEE, ich wollte die Wasserdichtigkeit meiner FiveTen testen! 

Und ich kann berichten, sie *sind* wasserdicht ... das Wasser, das eindrang, blieb drin!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich fahrs mit Dir am Karfreitag nochmal  - Dann zum 3.Mal


Evtl. schließe ich mich mal mit an wenn das Knie bei mir wieder belastbar ist.
Heute schon mal ne Genesungsrunde gefahren


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Evtl. schließe ich mich mal mit an wenn das Knie bei mir wieder belastbar ist.
> Heute schon mal ne Genesungsrunde gefahren


Gerne, wünsch Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. März 2018)

Erkundungstour um Bad Dürkheim gedreht


----------



## del4353 (28. März 2018)

x


----------



## Fatster (28. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Erkundungstour um Bad Dürkheim gedreht



Und, Bad Dürkheim befreit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. März 2018)

Nee. Hatte keinen CubaLibreMixer dabei.... Ich glaub ich muss da nochmal hin


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. März 2018)

Ich hab es auch mal wieder auf das Rad geschafft 





Frohe Ostern


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. März 2018)

Von mir auch ein Frohes Osterfest @All!


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. März 2018)

Auf Eiersuche im Allgäu 



 

 

 

 

 

 



Aber gefunden hab ich keine 

Dafür einen schönen Trail


----------



## Fatster (30. März 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Auf Eiersuche im Allgäu
> 
> Aber gefunden hab ich keine



Pfff, und Schweine auch nicht!


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. März 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Pfff, und Schweine auch nicht!


Hör mir auf mit Schweine, übermorgen werd ich mir so eine reinpfeiffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (30. März 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Pfff, und Schweine auch nicht!



Meinst Du wegen der Trüffel


----------



## fatbikepeg (30. März 2018)

Ich war heute bei schönstem Frühlingswetter (Sonne, blauer Himmel, 11°) hinter der nördlichen Berliner Stadtgrenze unterwegs.  Zunächst ging es von Heiligensee ins Grüne - zu den überschwemmten Havelwiesen zwischen Hennigsdorf und Stolpe..
















Perfektes Terrain für Wasservögel, die im Schilfdickicht ordentlich am rumkrakelen waren. 
















Vögel gucken 











Am Havelkanal (im Hintergrund eine Recycling-Fabrik)






Von Hennigsdorf ging es weiter durch die Stolper Heide.






Schließlich irgendwann in Hohen Neuendorf angekommen, in eine Eisdiele eingefallen und mit der S-Bahn zurück nach Hause.


----------



## hw_doc (30. März 2018)

Endlich wieder unterwegs mit dem Farley:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (30. März 2018)

Morgendliche Karfreitagstour.


----------



## Eddy2012 (31. März 2018)

Ich habe am Karfreitag die vorerst letzten trockenen Stunden genutzt:

Richtung Burschenschaftsdenkmal












Ludwigsklamm 















abwärts ins Johannistal 











Die Wege waren gut abgetrocknet und schön fahrbar. Ärgerlich, dass es jetzt wieder schüttet...

Trotzdem wünsche ich allen ein schönes Osterfest!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## fatbikepeg (31. März 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Karfreitag die vorerst letzten trockenen Stunden genutzt...


Geiles Bike mit geilem Lenker. 
Wollte ich längst mal gesagt haben. 

Und wenn mein Nitto Bullmoose weiterhin so vor sich hinrostet , dann muss ich mir auch bald einen Jones Loop H-Bar kaufen. Den gibts ja auch in silber.


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2018)

Grüße aus Südfrankreich


----------



## wosch (31. März 2018)

Bin mal mit @fatbikepeg s Pugsley in Bielefeld unterwegs gewesen.
Sie fragte mich bei der letzten gemeinsamen Tour, ob ich es mal zu mir nach Bielefeld mitnehmen könnte, um es mal gründlich durchzuchecken. Ihre ersten Fahreindrücke waren nämlich enttäuschend: Kette hielt es nicht auf dem Blatt, Räder liefen schwergängig, Züge und Bremsleitung viel zu kurz, vorne ging nur Runterschalten.
Das ließ ich mich nicht zweimal Fragen und griff sofort zu.




Der erste Check ergab, dass das grundsätzlich solide Bike sehr lieblos zusammengebaut worden war: Innenlager war an der rechten Seite  lose und falsch gespacert. Deswegen zickte die Schaltung und Kette vorne rum, hintere Nabenlager hatten Spiel, Disc bremste wenn man sich aufsetzte.
Alles sorgfältig montiert und ab zur ersten längeren Proberunde:




Im Bielefelder Osten etwas Wasser gefunden, um ein halbwegs anständiges Bild von Peggys Pugsley zu knipsen.




Urbaner Flair in Bielefeld-Baumheide. Na ja, zum Glück gings danach schnell ins Grüne, Richtung Obersee.




Streichholzbaum in Brake.
Erste Fahreindrücke: Vorderer Reifen (Surly Nate) hatte ein merkwürdiges Eigenleben. In Kurven bremste er stark ab. Um in Schräglage zu kommen, musste man schon etwas reindrücken, dann aber "saugte" der Reifen stark nach innen. Kann man sich daran Gewöhnen, ist das aber normal? 




Vor einer Woche in Berlin-Wedding rumgerollt, jetzt in Bielefeld am Hasenpatt.




Auf dem Rückweg ging es dann durch das Moorbachtal, wo das Pugsley alles zeigte, was es kann. Durch 15 cm tiefen Schlamm rollen? Kein Problem.




Bin nur abgestiegen, um Fotos zu machen. 
Mit meinen 2.4 er Contis an meinem Nicolai wäre ich da nicht durchgekommen.
Nächste Tour soll in die teutonischen Berge gehen, mal sehen, wie sich Pegs Pugsley dort so schlägt.


----------



## Berganbeter (31. März 2018)

Ist schon ein geiler Schlitten das Pugsley.Ich finde es sehr lobenswert das man sich so hilft untereinander!!!


----------



## hw_doc (31. März 2018)

wosch schrieb:


> Bin mal mit @fatbikepeg s Pugsley in Bielefeld unterwegs gewesen.
> Sie fragte mich bei der letzten gemeinsamen Tour, ob ich es mal zu mir nach Bielefeld mitnehmen könnte, um es mal gründlich durchzuchecken. Ihre ersten Fahreindrücke waren nämlich enttäuschend: Kette hielt es nicht auf dem Blatt, Räder liefen schwergängig, Züge und Bremsleitung viel zu kurz, vorne ging nur Runterschalten.
> Das ließ ich mich nicht zweimal Fragen und griff sofort zu.
> 
> ...




Eigentlich verhält sich der Nate vorne angenehm unauffällig - vielleicht aber ist der schon ausgehärtet?
Wieviel Druck fährst Du denn?

Und bitte: Vor der Übergabe endlich das Stück Plaste aus dem Hinterrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (31. März 2018)

Ich kann den nur mit einem Surly Bud vergleichen. Und den finde ich absolut gutmütig und kurvenstabil.
Plaste muss weg, finde ich auch. Muss aber Peg fragen, ob sie das so will.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. März 2018)

Bielefeld? Gibts doch nicht...


----------



## hw_doc (31. März 2018)

wosch schrieb:


> Ich kann den nur mit einem Surly Bud vergleichen. Und den finde ich absolut gutmütig und kurvenstabil.
> Plaste muss weg, finde ich auch. Muss aber Peg fragen, ob sie das so will.



Wenn Du ihn mit demselben Druck fährst, wie aktuell den Nate, dann wäre klarer, woran es liegt...


----------



## cherokee190 (1. April 2018)

1. April .... 30cm Neuschnee  ..... voll die Verarsche!!! Wer es glaubt 



 

Auf dem Hinweg zum nahe gelegenen Wäldchen konnte ich's Mooni noch elegant unten durchschieben. Auf dem Rückweg sah es dann weniger elegant aus.



 

Außerhalb des Waldes war es auf Grund Schneefall und Wind recht ungemütlich .....



 


 

und die Bäume und Äste hatten an der Schneelast schwer zu tragen. 



 

Schöne Ostern ......


----------



## Starter77 (1. April 2018)

Gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt - das Salsa war schon auf Sommer eingestellt


Blick auf Bernshausen
Bichelbachquelle
Panoramablick Tiefenrother Höhe
Zwillingsbuche

Auch von mir österliche Grüße


----------



## Peng999 (1. April 2018)

Ich kann auch Füße


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2018)

Meine Füße blieben auf dem Boden - kurze Runde an der Leine entlang:


----------



## wosch (1. April 2018)

Heute Vormittag die Gelegenheit genutzt, bei Schnee und Matsch @fatbikepeg s Pugsley wieder mal ordentlich zu testen.




Rauf ging es zur Hünenburg, Quelle. Dabei fiel mir als Fatbikenovitze sofort der massive Grip bei schlammigen/verschneiten Untergrund positiv auf. Auch auf nassem, felsigem Untergrund musste ich schon ordentlich reintreten, um den Reifen durchrutschen zu lassen.




Oben angekommen, ging es den Schlammweg an der Südseite wieder runter. Hat schon Spaß gemacht, einfach durch alle Schlammlöcher durchzubrettern. Dabei fiel mir ein: Brille vergessen.




Die Schlammpassagen kommen erst noch...
An der Galgenheide vorbei ging es Richtung Innenstadt.




Auch nasse Wurzeln waren weniger problematisch, als mit meinen Muddy Marrys an meinem Fully.
Es war eine kurze aber intensive Tour, bei der das Bike (und ganz besonders der Antrieb) in keinster Weise geschont wurde. 




Sorry @fatbikepeg, ich mache es später noch gründlich sauber. Kleiner Trost: ich sah nach der Tour noch viel schlimmer aus.


----------



## fatbikepeg (1. April 2018)

Mach das Bike ja wieder ordentlich sauber!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (1. April 2018)

In Berlin ist Sauwetter.  Regen und Schneeregen wechseln sich ab. Optimale Bedingungen für eine fette Osterausfahrt in den Tegeler Forst. 


























Am Tegeler See (im Hintergrund Reiherwerder mit der Villa Borsig)






(Hund eines Passanten)










Chinesische Mandarinente





Unterwegs begegnete mir noch ein völlig durchnässter Osterhase und bat um Mitnahme ins warme Zuhause. 






Somit ging es mit der U-Bahn zurück...
Euch allen ein schönes Osterfest!


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Meine Füße blieben auf dem Boden - kurze Runde an der Leine entlang:
> Anhang anzeigen 713949



Mensch Steffen , Du hasts gut , Du kannst jeden Tag mit nem anderen Fatti fahren


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> In Berlin ist Sauwetter.  Regen und Schneeregen wechseln sich ab. Optimale Bedingungen für eine fette Osterausfahrt in den Tegeler Forst.
> 
> 
> komische Ente
> ...


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das schöne Tierchen nennt sich Mandarin Ente , solche hat mein Vater früher auch Gezüchtet



Schaut lecker aus!  B)


----------



## fatbikepeg (1. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mandarinente


Hat im Berliner Lokalforum auch soeben jemand angemerkt, daher hatte ich gerade meinen Beitrag entsprechend angepasst.
Sehr schön! Endlich weiß ich wie die Ente heißt. War mir auf dem Tegeler See schon des Öfteren aufgefallen. Ich habe vorhin schon ne Stunde lang meine vier dicken Vogelbücher gewälzt, eines davon ein Bestimmungsbuch nur für Sumpf- und Wasservögel - und in keinem war diese komische bunte Ente zu finden. Hab jetzt mal noch in Wikipedia gelesen: der Tegeler See war vor Jahren einer der wenigen Orte Deutschlands wo versucht wurde diese Entenart anzusiedeln. Daher hatte ich diese Ente sonst nirgendwo anders gesehen.


----------



## 2378TCDD (2. April 2018)

Vorgestern um 7 Uhr auf 2700m vor 2000hm und 12km Schneespaß 





und ein paar Höhenmeter tiefer...





und kurz vor Küblis.

Ein geiler MORNING FLOW RIDE (Davos)!

Sehr zu empfehlen!





Kleine Pause mit <4.8" ;-) dafür aber mehr Federweg ;-)





So muss es zumindeset beim FATbiken sein, oder?







...

Geil wars ! ;---)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2018)

Schöner Uphillpfad zum Frühstück


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2018)

War leider ne kurze Tour...


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. April 2018)

Hä? Was ist denn mit dem Gewinde passiert?? 

Na hoffentlich ist dir nichts schlimmes zugestoßen.


----------



## Starter77 (2. April 2018)

Heute blau gemacht.... Zu Ostern passt ja bunt
Auf der Flucht vor bunten Eiern und anstrengenden Hasen 

Gelungen


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Hä? Was ist denn mit dem Gewinde passiert??
> 
> Na hoffentlich ist dir nichts schlimmes zugestoßen.


Das würde schonmal repariert. Das Pedal hat sich inklusive Presshülse aus dem Kurbelarm herausgearbeitet...


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. April 2018)

Also nicht mehr zu retten, schei....e!
Gibt es bei RF die Kurbelarm einzeln?


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2018)

Keine Ahnung. Aber ich will vielleicht keine Raceface mehr. Das Lager von RF ist auch nicht so das wahre...


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. April 2018)

das stimmt leider!


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2018)

Endlich klappts auch wieder mit dem Wetter 
Gemischtes Duo Unterwegs 






Die einen fahren Ski und die anderen Rad


----------



## Fatster (2. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Endlich klappts auch wieder mit dem Wetter
> Anhang anzeigen 714305



Oh Herr, jetzt fängst Du auch noch an mit den Viecherbildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Oh Herr, jetzt fängst Du auch noch an mit den Viecherbildern



Wie sprichst Du denn von meiner Frau 

Oder meinst Du etwa die Vierbeinigen Ausländischen Zotteldinger


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. April 2018)

ich schmeiss mich weg


----------



## Fatster (2. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wie sprichst Du denn von meiner Frau
> 
> Oder meinst Du etwa die Vierbeinigen Ausländischen Zotteldinger



Letzteres, mein Grauer, ganz eindeutig Letzeres!


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Letzteres, mein Grauer, ganz eindeutig Letzeres!



Da haste aber grad noch mal Glück gehabt


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Oh Herr, jetzt fängst Du auch noch an mit den Viecherbildern


Ich hät auch noch eins


 

Beim friedlichen grasen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich hät auch noch eins
> Anhang anzeigen 714339
> 
> Beim friedlichen grasen


Denkt bitte an die CO2-Werte!


----------



## Fatster (2. April 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Denkt bitte an die CO2-Werte!



Oberschwäbische Polyesterschweine sind per se klimaneutral


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Oberschwäbische Polyesterschweine sind per se klimaneutral



Dafür fehlts dem Polyesterschweinchen aber Eindeutig an Fell


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. April 2018)

Der letzte Ostertag mit relativ gutem Wetter:

Oberhalb der Landgrafenschlucht




kurz nach der Herzogseiche 



Drachenstein 







Hirschstein 



Luisengrotte mit kleinem Wasserfall 



und immer wieder solche Bilder...  Der Landesforst sagt, die Schäden der letzten Stürme wären schlimmer als bei "Kyrill" 2007!







idyllisches Tal kurz vor Wolfsburg- Unkeroda 



selbe Stelle, nur leicht nach rechts geschwenkt 



Auffahrt zum Rennsteig 



über dem Mariental mit Blick auf Eisenach 



Eisenacher Burg (Kletterfelsen) 



Metilsteinumrundung 







spektakuläre Abfahrt nach Eisenach 



Zum Abschluß gab´s noch ein Eis auf dem Markt  -  lecker!
Schöne Runde, reichlich Höhenmeter, viele "Sommersprossen" im Gesicht und auf dem Gewand. Wenn das nicht mehr ist, dann gibt´s wieder Staub... Irgendwas ist immer

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (2. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich hät auch noch eins
> Anhang anzeigen 714339
> 
> Beim friedlichen grasen


Meine Güte, ist der schon wieder auf die Nase gefallen...


----------



## 2378TCDD (2. April 2018)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Aber ich will vielleicht keine Raceface mehr. Das Lager von RF ist auch nicht so das wahre...


Kann ich gut verstehen. Hauptsache nicht dadurch verletzt! Ich hab ne RF am Downhiller und bin bisher damit gut gefahren... Habe die RF Atlas Pedale, die echt super zum Fahren sind aber mir hat sich kürzlich ein Pedal bei Uphill (Gott sei Dank...) kurz mal von der Achse verabschiedet.... Nicht lustig......vor allem wenn man daran denkt wenn man runter fährt/-dropt.... grrrrr.


----------



## 2378TCDD (2. April 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ist der schon wieder auf die Nase gefallen...


Nun ja sieht olfaktorisch unverdächtig aus


----------



## Fatster (2. April 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ist der schon wieder auf die Nase gefallen...


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 714416



Bodenproben zu nehmen ist er ja Gewöhnt


----------



## MTBpleasure (2. April 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Chinesische Mandarinente



Wie immer im Tierreich. Die Männchen sehen am schönsten aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (2. April 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Wie immer im Tierreich. Die Männchen sehen am schönsten aus!


Nicht immer


----------



## digi-foto.at (3. April 2018)

Unglaublich... 20°.. was ein herrliches Gefühl..

Ich seh's einfach mal als Zeichen das ich die Sommerreifen aufziehen soll.. wenn die schon die ganzen Tretboote raus holen..




Weil auf harten langen Wiesenautobahnen braucht's den Grip nicht wirklich 




lg
Kurt


----------



## Oberfoerster (3. April 2018)




----------



## dopaul (4. April 2018)

Ich beteilige mich dann auch mal aktiv.
Mein Fatbike habe ich ja noch nicht so lange. Am Ostermontag habe ich ihm dann mal den Taunus gezeigt...


----------



## Peng999 (4. April 2018)

Soviel zur zwei Meetr Regeln  






Passt 

Guss aus der Pfalz


----------



## Fatster (4. April 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Soviel zur zwei Meetr Regeln
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 714789
> ...



Mensch Kutscher, dieses Radl sieht man hier viel zu selten


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. April 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Ich beteilige mich dann auch mal aktiv.
> Mein Fatbike habe ich ja noch nicht so lange. Am Ostermontag habe ich ihm dann mal den Taunus gezeigt...
> Anhang anzeigen 714771 Anhang anzeigen 714772 Anhang anzeigen 714773 Anhang anzeigen 714774 Anhang anzeigen 714775 Anhang anzeigen 714776 Anhang anzeigen 714777 Anhang anzeigen 714778


Feldberg und Wiesbaden in einer Tour? Oder warst Du mehrfach unterwegs?


----------



## dopaul (4. April 2018)

Ich wohne in Mainz, bin per Bahn nach Kronberg, von Kronberg dann per Rad zum Altkönig, Feldberg, Atzelberg, über Hohe Kanzel, Platte, Neroberg nach Wiesbaden. 
Von Wiesbaden dann per S8 wieder nach Mainz...


----------



## hw_doc (5. April 2018)

Ich wollte ja noch testen, ob das 34er Kettenblatt wirklich Harz-tauglich ist.
Also hab ich am Dienstag das tolle Nach-Oster-Wetter genutzt und bin in die Bahn gesprungen. Auf dem Plan stand eine Mini-Harz-Querung - dieses Mal von Goslar aus nach Osterode.





Auf rund 650 hm gab es tatsächlich noch etwas Schnee.  




Auf den Teichen auch noch etwas schwindende Eisschicht...





Sogar der Brocken war (aus anderem Winkel) in der Ferne zu erkennen. 









Dazwischen hab ich das Rad ne Viertelstunde durch den Wald getragen, da die offiziellen Wanderrouten trotz offensichtlicher Forstarbeiten in unmittelbarer Nähe bislang nicht geräumt wurden. Da liegen so viele riesige Bäume quer, dass man das Gebiet wirklich weiträumig umgehen muss...









Fazit: Test (des 34er KBs) bestanden - mir fehlte mit dem 50er Ritzel in keiner Situation ein Gang. Für Gepäcktransport sind aber nur sehr geringe Reserven da.


----------



## dopaul (5. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> (...)
> Dazwischen hab ich das Rad ne Viertelstunde durch den Wald getragen, da die offiziellen Wanderrouten trotz offensichtlicher Forstarbeiten in unmittelbarer Nähe bislang nicht geräumt wurden. Da liegen so viele riesige Bäume quer, dass man das Gebiet wirklich weiträumig umgehen muss...
> (...)


Das ging mir am Montag im Taunus an vielen Stellen genauso. 
Gefühlt habe ich alle Stellen im Taunus gefunden, wo Harvester den Weg zerstört haben oder Bäume den Weg blockierten. 
Im Einzelfall auch beides....

Vor dem nächsten Sturm werden die Forstarbeiter wohl alles beseitigt haben damit Platz für die nächsten Sturmschäden ist. 

Ich würde mal gern ein ernstes Wort mit dem Verantwortlichen reden.
Wer ist verantwortlich für die Stürme....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (5. April 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Das ging mir am Montag im Taunus an vielen Stellen genauso.
> Gefühlt habe ich alle Stellen im Taunus gefunden, wo Harvester den Weg zerstört haben oder Bäume den Weg blockierten.
> Im Einzelfall auch beides....
> 
> ...



Naja, mit dem Strumverantwortlichen lässt sich wohl schwer verhandeln - aber in einer ohnehin touristisch gebeutelten Gegend der Forstwirtschaft zu vermitteln, das Augenmerk zeitig(er) auf die Wege zu legen, bevor es um den wirtschaftlichen Teil geht, sollte doch machbar sein...
(Das Gebiet, in dem ich unterwegs war, sah auch vor zwei Monaten schon so aus.)


----------



## dopaul (5. April 2018)

Ich halte mich bei diesen Dingen bewusst zurück, da mir der detaillierte Einblick in die Arbeit und die (erforderlichen) Prioritäten der Forstwirtschaft fehlen. Es stimmt mich auch nicht zufrieden, ich akzeptiere es aber wie es ist. Und die Akzeptanz ist eher pragmatischer Natur als als "bedingungsloses Einverständnis" zu verstehen. 

Naja, und die Forderung nach dem Gespräch mit den Sturmverantwortlichen - also das meine ich verdammt ernst.....


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. April 2018)

Glaube der verantwortliche ist schnell gefunden..
Müsste _(zumindest bei uns hier)_ der sein der vor vielen Jahren überall nur schnell wachsenden und Provit versprechenden Nadel-Nutzwald "kultiviert" hat und keinen echten robusten Ur-Wald oder zumindest gesunden Mischwald duldet.. 

Drum ist's bei uns hier stellen Weise nicht das Problem einen Weg um die umgefallenen Bäume im Wald zu suchen.. sonder stellenweise überhaupt noch einen Wald zu finden, wo vor einem Jahr noch alles dicht stand... der Borkenkäfer freut sich..


----------



## sigma7 (6. April 2018)

1. Runde dieses Jahr in „kurz/kurz“


----------



## hw_doc (7. April 2018)

Gestern Trail-Hopping im Deister - Ü30, Ladies Only, Farnweg und dann noch zwei, drei mir unbekannte Wege auf der "falschen" Deisterseite gen Springe mitgenommen:



 
1.400 hm auf etwas über 60 km.  B)

Auf der Strecke blieb leider das Innenlager...


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gestern Trail-Hopping im Deister - Ü30, Ladies Only, Farnweg und dann noch zwei, drei mir unbekannte Wege auf der "falschen" Deisterseite gen Springe mitgenommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 715886
> 1.400 hm auf etwas über 60 km.  B)
> ...


Bist Du auch schön brav mit Fullface gefahren?


----------



## hw_doc (7. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Bist Du auch schön brav mit Fullface gefahren?



Ja, mein Bart war auch dabei!  

Ich lass es ja langsam angehen und halte die Airtime schön gering - nicht etwa aus Unfähigkeit, nur der Sicherheit wegen!  B)


----------



## Keeper1407 (7. April 2018)

Heute morgen unterwegs im Odenwald. Super-Wetter bei 5 bis 18 Grad...


 


 


 
So kann`s weitergehen ;-)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. April 2018)

@hw_doc Steffen brauchst du ein neues Innenlager?
Hätte zufällig noch ein Hope abzugeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (7. April 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @hw_doc Steffen brauchst du ein neues Innenlager?
> Hätte zufällig noch ein Hope abzugeben!



Schon gesehen und im Hinterkopf - ich telefoniere Montag mit dem Händler und schaue, auf was es aus deren Sicht hinauslaufen soll. Vielleicht kommen wir da zusammen!


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. April 2018)

heute hab ich mein Fatty mal mit eine BBS Tour genommen, soviel vorweg, das wird die Ausnahme bleiben !
am P angekommen mußte ich feststellen die Bremse ist nicht dicht (ich geh mal davon aus das eine Dichtung ihren Dienst nicht ganz tut?!)
glücklicherweise hatte ein Mitbiker noch ein Rad im Auto, also schnell die Vorderbremse ausgeliehen und los konnte es gehn!









wenig Bilder aber an sich eine gute Tour...... 

@sigma7 bist du heute Nachmittag in Farchant am Sportplatz vorbeigerast?!


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. April 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> heute hab ich mein Fatty mal mit eine BBS Tour genommen, soviel vorweg, das wird die Ausnahme bleiben !
> am P angekommen mußte ich feststellen die Bremse ist nicht dicht (ich geh mal davon aus das eine Dichtung ihren Dienst nicht ganz tut?!)
> glücklicherweise hatte ein Mitbiker noch ein Rad im Auto, also schnell die Vorderbremse ausgeliehen und los konnte es gehn!
> 
> ...


Ausnahme 
Normale, Deins 
wiegt doch nur 15


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. April 2018)

Lenkwinkel zu steil!!!


----------



## sigma7 (7. April 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @sigma7 bist du heute Nachmittag in Farchant am Sportplatz vorbeigerast?!


Nein, ich war heute auf 25er Reifen unterwegs...


----------



## Stefan92 (7. April 2018)

Nach einen Monat Fatbikeabstinenz endlich wieder bei vernünftigen Bedingungen unterwegs.... 



Trails.... 


Carolinenturm....


... mit super Fernsicht 


Hainturm bei Weimar 


und noch mehr Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. April 2018)

Vor mehr als 20 Jahren haben mich ein paar Kumpels von der US Army mitgenommen auf eine Tour in die Tiefen der Pfalz, es ging zu einem Trail, den sie "Fatty 55" nannten... Es war der Hammer, eine Achterbahnfahrt auf einem nicht enden wollenden Singletrail, rauf, runter, Slalom zwischen den Bäumen und Felsbrocken, und am Rand immer wieder spektakuläre Felsformationen, die teilweise den Trail überragten. Das Ganze untermalt durch ein Gebrüll nach bester Military Art, mit lautem "Hard Right", "Hard Left" oder "Bridge" wurden Kurven und Brücken angesagt, jeweils mit 10fachem Echo, Adrenalin mit Ansage quasi. Es hat mich damals umgehauen, und in den folgenden Jahren kam ich immer wieder her, und so gut wie alle, mit denen ich den Weg teilte, waren nicht weniger begeistert als ich selber...

Jetzt - viele Jahre später - war es Zeit, das Trail Erbe weiterzugeben 

Das Wetter war bombastisch, nach den ganzen Monaten voller Frost und Matsch war es fast surreal, mit kurzen Hosen und Shirt unterwegs zu sein, ganz ohne Frieren. Der Pfälzerwald-Boden ist sowieso selten richtig matschig, doch gestern war er einfach nur perfekt. Also, die Familie und Freunde in die Autos gepackt und auf in die Pfalz!

Und gleich ging´s los, die Jungs spürten sofort, dass Fatbike und Pfalz die ideale Kombination ist...











Fette Versammlung unterm Schweinefelsen







und alle genossen den endlosen Trail... "Papa, wie lange geht der Trail?" "So lange wie ihr könnt und wollt"


 

 


Sie wollten lange, und konnten lange, viel länger als ich es gedacht hätte. Der Weg war immer schmal und abwechslungsreich, die Anstiege zahlreich aber relativ kurz, hinter jeder Kurve tauchten Kletterfelsen auf und luden zu kurzen Kletterpausen ein.

Und auch vor Treppen schreckten die Kleinen nicht zurück




Dann eine wohlverdiente Rast...







Und nachdem wir lange und gemütlich die Sonnenterrasse genossen haben und die Jungs den Spielplatz, ging es weiter und wir tauchten wieder ein ins Trailparadies...


 

 



Wie nicht anders zu erwarten schlug sich das Echo auch mit den orangenen Teilen superb auf dem Trail, abgesehen von penetrantem Glitzern der Griffe in der Sonne, dass es fast blendete... 

 

 



Am Ende war es ein wunderbarer Tag, auch wenn ein paar Schlüsselstellen für die Jungs und meine Frau nicht fahrbar waren, so hatten doch alle einen Riesenspaß! 

Und hier noch ein paar bewegte Schnipsel:


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. April 2018)

Wir habe heute das Wetter auch genossen und waren auf Tour um Braunschweig. Bei Schandelah mussten wir leider weiterhin mit Matsch und ausgiebigen Wasserpassagen zurecht kommen.


----------



## rsu (8. April 2018)

Bei uns musste eine Runde über den Hausberg herhalten, dafür mal ganz von oben. Runter war mein Kleiner leider zu schnell bzw die verdammt Handykamera zu langsam  Langsam wird das Fatbike zu klein  ...a bissl geht noch...



 

Gerade auf losem Schotter/Brechsand im Steilen sind die Fatbikereifen einfach enorm gutmütig und kann ich nur empfehlen wer mit seinem Nachwuchs mehr ins Gelände fährt


----------



## fatbikepeg (8. April 2018)

Ich muss noch einen Tourbericht nachliefern.. am 25.03. war Herr @wosch zu Besuch. Mit den zwei Surlys ging es bei schönstem Wetter vom Wandlitzsee, vorbei an den Heiligen Drei Pfühlen, um den Liepnitzsee und zum Regenbogensee und dann wieder zurück zum Wandlitzsee. 

Start am Bahnhof Wandlitzsee 






Der charmante  Herr @wosch 





Heilige Drei Pfühle
















Liepnitzseeumrundung




































Nachdem der Liepnitzsee fast umrundet war, wurden die Bikes getauscht ... schließlich soll Herrn @wosch mit dieser Tour die Kaufentscheidung (Pugsley vs. Eislaster) erleichtert werden. 
















Tja, da sitzt er nun und denkt nach welches Bike er sich nun zulegen soll 

 






... und dann ärgert er sich auch noch, weil er zwar an die Badehose, aber nicht an die Schlittschuhe gedacht hat.. 










Ankunft am Regenbogensee, auf dem noch eine zarte Eisdecke lag.










Schließlich wieder Ankunft am Wandlitzsee, von wo aus es mit der Heidekrautbahn wieder nach Hause ging. 





Vielen Dank für die schöne gemeinsame Tour, Herr @wosch! 





(im Hintergrund laut trötende Blässhühner )


----------



## Peng999 (9. April 2018)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Heute morgen unterwegs im Odenwald. Super-Wetter bei 5 bis 18 Grad...
> Anhang anzeigen 715903
> Anhang anzeigen 715904
> Anhang anzeigen 715905
> So kann`s weitergehen ;-)



Wo war er ?


----------



## Keeper1407 (9. April 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Wo war er ?



Ich war zwischen Walldürn und dem Walldürner Ortsteil Rippberg im Marsbachtal unterwegs.


----------



## Berganbeter (9. April 2018)

Gestern die erste Ausfahrt auf den Flowtrail mit den neuen Bremsen:nächstes mal die Fun-Line nehmen,der Flowtrail ist mir zu fad:


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (9. April 2018)

Kleine Hausrunde , jetzt auch gefedert.
Zuerst auf's Saarpolygon 

 

 

 die etwas diesige Aussicht genießen und den Rückweg am Dillinger Ökosee vorbei.


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2018)

Ein Nachtrag aus der Ardeche...da war die Kurbel noch Heile...


----------



## wtb_rider (10. April 2018)

schön wars, vor allem weil ich mit meinem Frauchen seit langem mal wieder eine Runde drehen konnte.
Gruss Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. April 2018)

Afterwork Ride



 

 

 

 

 

 
Merci Harry


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. April 2018)

Ich habe zu danken!! War mal wieder weltbest!!


----------



## BigJohn (11. April 2018)

Auf die Schaukel wollte er mich das letzte Mal auch nötigen


----------



## -zor- (11. April 2018)

Feierabend Runde mit dem Farley


----------



## hw_doc (11. April 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Feierabend Runde mit dem Farley
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 717385
> 
> ...



Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Tony- (12. April 2018)

Wo gibts denn so viel Sand? Gefällt mir die Gegend.


----------



## -zor- (12. April 2018)

@hw_doc ... Danke 

@Tonyvercetty ... Brandenbung => Potsdam => Döberitzerheide


----------



## hw_doc (12. April 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> @hw_doc ... Danke
> 
> @Tonyvercetty ... Brandenbung => Potsdam => Döberitzerheide



Komme wider Erwarten doch kurz mit dem Rad nach Berlin - Samstag planmäßig ab Stendal, falls es jemanden interessiert. Sonntag dann auf die Veloberlin!


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. April 2018)

Ich war mit den Schmalspuren unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich war mit den Schmalspuren unterwegs:


Klarer Sieg


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (14. April 2018)

@Der Kokopelli - wie finde ich denn als nicht local den 'Fatty55' Einstieg? Das sieht nach einem Trail aus, zu dem sich die Anreise aus dem Neckar-Odenwald-Kreis lohnt!!!! VG Nina


----------



## Keeper1407 (14. April 2018)

Also so wie ich das sehe, ist der Fatty55 nichts anderes wie der Rodalber Felsenwanderweg.


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. April 2018)

Langsam fängt es an zu Blühen und ein Trail nach dem anderen kommt nach dem Schnee wieder zum Vorschein


----------



## hw_doc (14. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Komme wider Erwarten doch kurz mit dem Rad nach Berlin - Samstag planmäßig ab Stendal, falls es jemanden interessiert. Sonntag dann auf die Veloberlin!



War das mit den Füßen auch hier?


 
Trebelsee zwischen Brandenburg und Potsdam


----------



## -zor- (14. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> War das mit den Füßen auch hier?
> Anhang anzeigen 718350
> Trebelsee zwischen Brandenburg und Potsdam



na dann fährste ja gleich bei mir vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. April 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli - wie finde ich denn als nicht local den 'Fatty55' Einstieg? Das sieht nach einem Trail aus, zu dem sich die Anreise aus dem Neckar-Odenwald-Kreis lohnt!!!! VG Nina


Ganz einfach, Rodalben, Friedhofsparkplatz, und dann den Hangtrail bei den paar Stufen hoch bis ein Trail mit "F" Schild kommt (für "Felsenwanderweg"). Und dann immer rechts herum.


----------



## nailz (14. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Langsam fängt es an zu Blühen und ein Trail nach dem anderen kommt nach dem Schnee wieder zum Vorschein
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 718295


Rumpelwurzel- Cha Cha Cha


----------



## Optimizer (15. April 2018)

Gibt es hier eigentlich Fatbiker aus dem Raum Nürnberg?
Ich frage, da ich vom 11.06.-13.06. auf Seminar in Nürnberg bin und mit dem Gedanken spiele, für den Feierabend mein Bike mitzunehmen.
Gibts in Nürnberg schöne, auch anspruchsvolle Strecken zum fahren?


----------



## MTBpleasure (15. April 2018)

Heute mal wieder in den Home Trails unterwegs gewesen. 
Von richtig siffig bis staubtrocken war alles dabei im Wald.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. April 2018)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich Fatbiker aus dem Raum Nürnberg?
> Ich frage, da ich vom 11.06.-13.06. auf Seminar in Nürnberg bin und mit dem Gedanken spiele, für den Feierabend mein Bike mitzunehmen.
> Gibts in Nürnberg schöne, auch anspruchsvolle Strecken zum fahren?


In Nürnberg selbst sieht das mau aus. Aber gleich um die Ecke ist die fränkische Schweiz und das Altmühltal. Da kommst du voll auf deine Kosten.


----------



## BigJohn (15. April 2018)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich Fatbiker aus dem Raum Nürnberg?
> Ich frage, da ich vom 11.06.-13.06. auf Seminar in Nürnberg bin und mit dem Gedanken spiele, für den Feierabend mein Bike mitzunehmen.
> Gibts in Nürnberg schöne, auch anspruchsvolle Strecken zum fahren?


Am Schmausenbuck direkt am Tiergarten geht ganz gut was. Im Fürther Stadtwald an der alten Feste geht auch noch was. In Erlangen wurden Mountainbiker fast überall verbannt.


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. April 2018)

Heute ne große Runde gedreht (leider zu wenig Bilder geknipst)...
Berlin Lankwitz - Forst bei Teltow - Teltowkanal - Forst bei Stahndorf - Wannsee






Teltowkanal





Blühendes Moor










Erste zarte Blüten im Wald


----------



## eensfufzich (16. April 2018)

am wochenende unterwegs
-in der dölauer heide
-cyriakruine camburg


----------



## Stefan92 (16. April 2018)

Ich war mal wieder ein Wochenende im schönen Erzgebirge unterwegs.







Grüner Graben im Schwarzwassertal...


...ein 6km langer...


... Singletrail ... 


... mit schöner Aussicht ins 100m tieferer Tal 


Mit vielen Hinterlassenschaften des Bergbaus  


Burgruine Niederlauterstein 


Lehmhaidner Teich 


Stößerfelsen 683m 


der Kamenný Vrch 842m in Tschechien 


am Flüsschen Natzschung entlang, die Deutsch-Tschechische Grenze


----------



## Strampelino (16. April 2018)

Das fatti heute mal auf meinen homtrails rangenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> War das mit den Füßen auch hier?
> Anhang anzeigen 718350
> Trebelsee zwischen Brandenburg und Potsdam



So, die Fahrt hat auch einen Anfang - falls es jemanden interessiert:

Da mir Wetter plus Bahn doch noch hold waren und ich für beide Richtungen noch Fahrradreservierungen nachbuchen durfte - das viertelstündige Telefonat mit der Hotline hatte sich doch gelohnt - sprang ich wie geplant am Samstag gegen 10:30 Uhr in Stendal aus dem Zug, der mich ursprnglich hätte als Fußgänger weiter nach Berlin bringen sollen.

Von Stendal kannte ich bislang nur die baufällige, nasse Gleisunterführung und zwei Bahnsteige - dazugekommen war an dem Tag dann noch das Industriegebiet, durch das mich der Weg gen Tangermünde führen sollte.
Alles nicht sehr hübsch - vielleicht geb ich irgendwann dem Zentrum mal eine Chance.  

Aber sobald ich aus der Zivilisation raus war und die Straße in Richtung Wald verlassen hatte, gab es trotz ein paar Tröpfchen von oben neue Perspektiven:




Ein paar Kilometer über sandig-nasse Wald- und Feldwege später war ich dann in Tangermünde:







Eselsbrücke?

Lange konnte ich nicht rasten, schließlich hatte ich noch einiges an Strecke vor mir.





Ganz flach ist die Ecke nicht, es ging durchaus auch mal bergan - das hier müsste rund um Milow gewesen sein:



 (Ja, man schaut gerade in Baumkronen!)

Mit der Fähre ging es über den Havelsee:




... und dann weiter über Heide-ähnliche Böden:



Zwischendurch stand ich mit @-zor- in Verbindung - leider hatte mich der Umweg zum (Trebel)Seeufer und wieder davon weg viel Zeit gekostet - dafür einfach nochmal ein Bild ohne Füße von dort:




Daher kam ich leider erst mit etwas Verspätung bei ihm auf ne Schorle vorbei.

Kurz darauf ging es in seiner Begleitung weiter auf meinem Weg - zusammen fuhren wir einen Teil der Döberitzer Heide in Richtung Wannsee. Das Tempo war für die bis dahin rund 115 km und die 25 Kilo meiner Fuhre in den Beinen ganz ordentlich - hoffentlich hab ich dich nicht zu sehr gebremst!  B)




Danke für den Support - man sieht sich demnächst im Deister, ich nehm dich beim Wort!  

Leider machte sich nur wenige Minuten, nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten, Luftverlust am Vorderrad bemerkbar. Inzwischen war es dunkel geworden und direkt am Wannseeufer gibt es nicht so viele gut ausgeleuchtete Stellen. So legte ich doch noch ein bis zwei Kilometer zurück, bis Fahren nicht mehr möglich war und landete schließlich unter einer Laterne, wo ich meinen (einzigen!) Ersatzschlauch einzog.
Etwa 20 Minuten später rollte ich wieder, doch kurz darauf wurde aus dem Gefühl, dass jetzt das Hinterrad weich wurde, Gewissheit.
Die letzten fünf Kilometer bis nach Spandau zur U-Bahn waren ein Kampf. Mit Blick auf die Arcaden setze dann schließlich das erste Mal die hintere Felge auf - und ich konnte absteigen.





Damit also das Tagesergebnis:




Leider lag mein Ziel fast am anderen Ende der Stadt - das galt es dann, mit Hilfe der U-Bahn zu erreichen:



Zugegeben: Etwas würdelos...  

Am Ende haben mich die Plattfüße rund zwei Stunden gekostet - über die Ursache(n) dafür schreib ich vielleicht an anderer Stelle nochmal etwas.
Insgesamt hätte es aber schlimmer kommen können - das Material mich auch irgendwo außerhalb der Zivilisation verlassen können.
Geärgert hab ich mich trotzdem...  

Zur Tour:
Bis kurz vor Potsdam hatte ich auf die Strecke gesehen wirklich einen sehr geringen Straßenanteil - den direkten Weg an der Havel entlang hatte ich mir dieses Mal gespart, den kann man auch wirklich problemlos mit schmaleren Reifen erfahren.
_

Am nächsten Tag war ideales Wetter für den Messebesuch - wider Erwarten war @F7 Uli mit Frau und Bikes auch dort - leicht zu erkennen...



Dieses Bild zeigt keines von beiden Bikes!  B)

In der zweiten Tageshälfte zog es mich mit dem Nahverkehr dann noch in die Außenbezirke, denn auf der Messe waren keine passenden Schläuche zu entdecken...  
Aber noch in der U-Bahn am Abend zuvor hatte ich @lautundbunt mit der Bitte um fetten Schlauchersatz angeschrieben - er war so nett, mir trotz Abwesenheit was in seiner Hecke zu deponieren:








Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle!  

Also schnell zurück zum Rad und wieder Luft drauf gegeben. Damit ließ sich dann der Rückweg von Neukölln gen Spandau zum Zug antreten (wenn auch mit etwas mulmigem Gefühl). Die Strecke war mir am Abend zuvor entgangen...

Zwischendurch noch eine merkwürdige Begegnung gehabt:



Dann noch auf die Schnelle ein olles Touribild gemacht


 und dann schnell weiter in Richtung Spree.
An der kann man nämlich ein Stück hinter der Siegessäule wunderbar nach Spandau kommen. Das waren nochmal schöne 20 km, auch wenn ich etwas kurz angebunden war!

Eine gute Viertelstunde vor Abfahrt war ich dann am Bahnhof Spandau:




Obwohl die Bahn dann noch auf die letzte Minute Verstecken mit dem Fahrradwagen spielte, kann ich sagen:
Nochmal allet jutgegangen.


----------



## Fatster (17. April 2018)

Der zweimalige Luftverlust hat aber nix hiermit zu tun, oder? 

>>>>>
Selten so über Schläuche gefreut!




<<<<


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, die Fahrt hat auch einen Anfang - falls es jemanden interessiert:
> 
> Da mir Wetter plus Bahn doch noch hold waren und ich für beide Richtungen noch Fahrradreservierungen nachbuchen durfte - das viertelstündige Telefonat mit der Hotline hatte sich doch gelohnt - sprang ich wie geplant am Samstag gegen 10:30 Uhr in Stendal aus dem Zug, der mich ursprnglich hätte als Fußgänger weiter nach Berlin bringen sollen.
> 
> ...


Cooles "Surly". Ist das ein Pogsley?


----------



## -zor- (17. April 2018)

@hw_doc ... schön das du da warst, hat doch super geklappt 



> Kurz darauf ging es in seiner Begleitung weiter auf meinem Weg - zusammen fuhren wir einen Teil der Döberitzer Heide in Richtung Wannsee. Das Tempo war für die bis dahin rund 115 km und die 25 Kilo meiner Fuhre in den Beinen ganz ordentlich - hoffentlich hab ich dich nicht zu sehr gebremst! B)



... na nun untertreib mal nicht  der limitierende Speed Faktor lag eher auf meiner Seite 

und wo du auf der Heimreise warst hab ich für den Deister trainiert:



 



 

und Entspannung


----------



## hw_doc (17. April 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Cooles "Surly". Ist das ein Pogsley?



Ja, ein POGsley mit ICT-Gabel!  B)
Die Decals kommen mit der Farbe irgendwann runter, dann bleibt es beim Surly-Label für die ICT-Gabel.



Fatster schrieb:


> Der zweimalige Luftverlust hat aber nix hiermit zu tun, oder?
> 
> >>>>>
> Selten so über Schläuche gefreut!
> ...



Kann ich leider nicht verneinen, aber ein Urteil über die anstehende Serie lässt das IMO noch nicht zu.
Analyse läuft, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. April 2018)

Letzte Woche gings mit den Kumpels nach San Bartolomeo (Nähe Finale Ligure).Zu siebt in einem Transit und dazu einen Hänger geliehen klappte wunderbar


 


 

Vorher hatte ich hinten noch den Minion aufgezogen statt der VanHelga.Da shutteln angesagt war ist mir die Pannensicherheit wichtiger als Gewicht.Hier der Vergleich mit der Edna die vorne drauf war


 
Damit ist der Hinterbau dann schön ausgefüllt


 

Ganz wichtig wenn mit dem Fatbike geshuttelt oder der Lift genutzt wird: Spanngurt   So kann man die Kiste immer irgendwo festschnallen denn die Standard-Aufnahmen sind meist zu schmal/klein/unpassend


 
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir am ersten Tag etwas Pech,immer wieder Regen aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht! Hier noch paar Impressionen:


 


 


 

Die beiden nächsten Tage hatten wir gutes Wetter,jede Menge Spaß und richtig gute Trails mit schönem Mix aus Flow/Speed und felsigem Zeug  Am letzten Tag hab ich leider die (beschi....) Landung nach einem größeren Felsdrop nicht gut getroffen,überschlagen und mit der Hand auf einen Fels geknallt   Daumen und Mittelfinger waren dann ausgekugelt und somit "Game over"


 

2 Ärzte im KH hatten mir die Fingern dann wieder eingerenkt und sind nun geschient,wird wohl noch paar Wochen dauern bis alles abgeschwollen ist und ich wieder aufs Bike kann 
Trotzdem wars ein schöner Trip und wiedermal erstaunlich wie irre so ein Fatbike rollt und welchen Spaß man damit hat


----------



## digi-foto.at (18. April 2018)

Shit...
Gute Besserung, aber geniale Eindrücke auf den Bildern..

lg
Kurt


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. April 2018)

Einsam gen Sonnenuntergang mit Ross und Reiter


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. April 2018)

Freischicht bei schönstem Kaiserwetter optimal ausgenutzt:

Luger Friedrich-Felsen:




Wenige Meter weiter:




Einen Berg weiter:




Noch einen Berg weiter (Ruine Madenburg):







Mein Lieblingsbierdealer (leider Mittwochs geschlossen)




Mein Manta kann schwimmen (oder so ähnlich)




No Polyester 




Asphaltschei$$endreck kann auch mal schön sein -> Rennradler jagen 




Nach 54km und knappen 1400hm war ich dann wieder zu Hause .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (18. April 2018)

Ich wollte heute mal schauen wie sich das Fatty auf der Langstrecke macht. So hab ich mich heute bei Traum Wetter aufs Bike gesetzt und bin von Frankfurt/ Main am Main entlang nach Mainz und von dort nach Rüsselsheim und über der Frankfurter Flughafen wieder zu mir nach Hause. Auf dem virtuellen Tacho standen fast 114 km in etwas mehr als 5 1/2 h. Ich setze mir gerne Ziele und das war so ein Ziel. Mein Ergebnis ist durchweg positiv und wohl auch abhängig von den Reifen. Mit Minions würde ich das nicht machen. 

Gleich am Anfang kam dieses schöne Highlight.





Welch Mühe sich der Ersteller gemacht hat. Beeindruckt mich jedesmal wenn ich dran vorbei fahre und das Holz Bike betrachte.






Zwischen Flörsheim und Hochheim in den Weinbergen





Die nächsten 3 Bilder sind über den Main mit Blick auf Mainz



 

 




Hier ruhte ich mich kurz aus und nahm etwas Essen zu mir nach ca. 3 h. Müsste nahe Rüsselheim sein.





Leider hatte ich an der Startbahn West am Frankfurter Flughafen einen Platten. Die Luft war binnen weniger Sekunden draußen. Die Zeit wurde angehalten und ich wechselte den Schlauch.



 

 

Zum Schluss noch Langstrecke +100 km. (x) done


----------



## dopaul (19. April 2018)

Da hättest du mir ja locker begegnen können...
(ich pendel im Alltag zwischen MZ und Wi, meist über die Theo-Heuss-Brücke).
Gestern bin ich aber mit dem RR Richtung Taunus unterwegs gewesen.

"Der mit dem Holzrad" hat auch oft äusserst kuriose Räder in seiner Einfahrt stehen. 
Da lohnt sich immer ein Blick


----------



## MTBpleasure (19. April 2018)

@dopaul 
Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. Ich fahre die Strecke am Main entlang immer mal wieder. Bisher bin ich die Strecke immer mit meinem CX Rad gefahren. Neu war gestern der Abstecher zum Flughafen auf dieser Tour. 

Das Holzrad ist das einzige Rad das etwas seltsam ausschaut. Andere Räder konnte ich draußen bisher noch nicht sehen. Nach innen ging mein Blick noch nicht so richtig rein. Scheint aber geschlossen zu sein. 

@All 
Am Samstag ist bei Hibike in Kronberg großes "Testival". Das könnte man mal nutzen und sich dort mit den Fatbikes zu treffen und anschließend auf den Feldberg hoch. Hat jemand Lust dazu?


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. April 2018)

Familie inkl. Oma wollten heute Nachmittag in den Märchenwald in Wolfratshausen,  ich hab die Chance genutzt bin mit hin gefahren und den Achterbahn Trail an der Isar zurück! 
Mal schauen ob ich aus den GoPro Aufnahmen noch was machen kann....


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. April 2018)

naja die GoPro Aufnahmen sehn wie immer nach nix aus, mal schauen ob es für einen Kurzfilm reicht.....








ich hatte meinen Spaß


----------



## Fatster (20. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Freischicht bei schönstem Kaiserwetter optimal ausgenutzt:
> ...
> No Polyester
> 
> ...



Und Du denkst, *zu Hause* biste vor mir sicher, ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (20. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und Du denkst, *zu Hause* biste vor mir sicher, ja?



Angst hab ich nicht, ABER............ rennen kann ich


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. April 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hatte meinen Spaß


Oma nicht  oder?


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. April 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> naja die GoPro Aufnahmen sehn wie immer nach nix aus, mal schauen ob es für einen Kurzfilm reicht.....
> 
> ich hatte meinen Spaß



Hauptsache Spaß an der Sache 
Paar Schnipsel lad ich auch gerade hoch, sieht leider nach nix aus


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. April 2018)

@Fatbikebiker  ja meine Damen hatten auch Spaß, ich hab eine Pause bei deinem Nachbarn gemacht 
@Fibbs79  ich bin gespannt!

paar Schnipsel inkl Belagwechsel, (hab die alten leider nicht frei bremsen können  )





ach ja hab mal wieder mit der "alten" GoPro gefilmt, da ist die Quali doch nicht so dolle...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2018)

Freiheizen mit Herdplatte... 

G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. April 2018)

Nächstes Mal geb ich mir mehr Mühe -> VERSPROCHEN


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. April 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Fatbikebiker  ja meine Damen hatten auch Spaß, ich hab eine Pause bei deinem Nachbarn gemacht
> @Fibbs79  ich bin gespannt!
> 
> paar Schnipsel inkl Belagwechsel, (hab die alten leider nicht frei bremsen können  )
> ...


Jetzt stimmt’s


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. April 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Freiheizen mit Herdplatte...
> 
> G.



...bis jetzt hat es immer gereicht einen Berg runter zu fahren mit schleifender Bremse, Herdplatte da bekomm ich Ärger mit dem Haushaltsvorstand  

aber den Tipp merke ich mir trotzdem 

@Fatbikebiker  Dosenbier? was da los, Monatsende  (nur Spaß!)


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. April 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...bis jetzt hat es immer gereicht einen Berg runter zu fahren mit schleifender Bremse, Herdplatte da bekomm ich Ärger mit dem Haushaltsvorstand
> 
> aber den Tipp merke ich mir trotzdem
> 
> @Fatbikebiker  Dosenbier? was da los, Monatsende  (nur Spaß!)


Kohle aus, beim Heimweg von WOR noch eins im Netto ergattert, aber bei der Wirtin gabs Gläser


----------



## RoDeBo (21. April 2018)

nach gefühlt 1000, tatsächlich aber eher 7 Wochen endlich mal wieder auf dem Fatty gesessen und ein Feierabendründchen gedreht...trotz Pollen und langsam zuschwellendem Luftansaugstutzen...






...kein Ereignis, aber tat gut!

Und hier noch eine Frage in die Runde:
Hat jemand Tipps für St. Märgen und Umgebung für schöne Strecken, in denen auch mal ein Trail vor kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (21. April 2018)

Jetzt geht es gleich 2 Wochen in die Ferien und das Fatty muss leider daheim bleiben  Also noch schnell eine Morgenrunde...




Schönes frisches grün, passend zum Dude 





Dann endlich auf die Sonnenseite gewechselt...




Schöner Abschluss vor den Ferien


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. April 2018)

Gestern Abend schnell noch die neue 200er Moveloc Sattelstütze montiert und Heute gleich mal getestet


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gestern Abend schnell noch die neue 200er Moveloc Sattelstütze montiert und Heute gleich mal getestet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 720908 Anhang anzeigen 720910 Anhang anzeigen 720911


hattest du nicht schon eine?


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. April 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> hattest du nicht schon eine?



Ja , eine mit 170mm hab ich noch


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja , eine mit 170mm hab ich noch


3cm können den Unterschied machen


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. April 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 3cm können den Unterschied machen



So ist es


----------



## Tony- (21. April 2018)

Auf die Technik kommt es an!


----------



## Fatster (21. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Auf die Technik kommt es an!



Tut es nicht! 
Eine lange Versenkmöglichkeit ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch eine noch längere


----------



## hw_doc (21. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja , eine mit 170mm hab ich noch



Aber in 31,6, gell?



 

Man beachte den Flugverkehr oberhalb des Reifens!

Kann mir jemand sagen, um was es sich dabei für ein Getier handelt?


 
Sieht aus, wie eine Riesenmücke, die sich ein Bienenkostüm angezogen hat und hört sich an, als würde es auf einer kleinen Enduro sitzen.
Dafür verhält es sich, wie eine Hummel - aber gereizt habe ich die hier offenbar tausendfach vertretenen Flieger auch noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. April 2018)

Gibts nur in 30.9 -


----------



## waldi28 (21. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, um was es sich dabei für ein Getier handelt?
> Anhang anzeigen 720950
> Sieht aus, wie eine Riesenmücke, die sich ein Bienenkostüm angezogen hat und hört sich an, als würde es auf einer kleinen Enduro sitzen.
> Dafür verhält es sich, wie eine Hummel - aber gereizt habe ich die hier offenbar tausendfach vertretenen Flieger auch noch nicht...


Könnte ein Taubenschwänzchen sein (Nachtfalter). Sieht fast aus wie ein kleiner Kolibri.


----------



## hw_doc (21. April 2018)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Könnte ein Taubenschwänzchen sein (Nachtfalter). Sieht fast aus wie ein kleiner Kolibri.



Hummelschweber - eine Bildersuche basierend auf Deinem Vorschlag lieferte die Erkenntnis!


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gibts nur in 30.9 -



Rischtisch


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Rischtisch


Die beste Stütze nach Hartz IV


----------



## hw_doc (21. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja , eine mit 170mm hab ich noch





Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gibts nur in 30.9 -





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Rischtisch



Drum führet mich nicht in Versuchung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (21. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Drum führet mich nicht in Versuchung!



27,2 gibt's aber auch nicht


----------



## hw_doc (21. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> 27,2 gibt's aber auch nicht



Heut war meiner auch nur 10 cm lang:


 
Passt scho!

B)


----------



## Tony- (21. April 2018)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 721062



Ich befürchte  dein Schlauch ist ungleichmäßig gedehnt. Oder deine Photoshop Fähigkeiten begrenzt. Oder  beides  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. April 2018)

Ei jei jei


----------



## Berganbeter (21. April 2018)

Bergab wirds interessant mit der Sattelstütze!


----------



## hw_doc (22. April 2018)

Heut klassisch am See...


----------



## Fatster (22. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 721276
> Heut klassisch am See...



Ein Träumchen mit den Skinwall-Nates


----------



## hw_doc (22. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ein Träumchen mit den Skinwall-Nates


Oh, vielen Dank!  
(Ganz schlecht rollt es darauf auch nicht!)


----------



## cherokee190 (22. April 2018)

Erste Runde nach dem Winterschlaf des Dude und nun mit der Carbonara .....




 

 

 

 

...... läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. April 2018)

70km Probefahrt mit dem Neuaufbau.
Also 1*12 ist schon ne feine Sache.
Die Kamera allerdings hat andere Prioritäten gesetzt


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. April 2018)

ich war heut auch nochmal an der Isar, alles so schon grün 





































eigentlich bin ich an die Isar gefahren um nicht im Stau zu stehn, das war aber auf dem Isarradweg dann doch ab und an der Fall 



Mir sind 2 Fatbiker entgegen gekommen,  sind die hier activ?
Ein Orangenes in Starr und ein Scott?!


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich war heut auch nochmal an der Isar, alles so schon grün
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Aufnahmen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. April 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Erste Runde nach dem Winterschlaf des Dude



ein Fatbike im WINTERSCHLAF!!??
also bitte, das geht gar nicht!


----------



## hw_doc (22. April 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich war heut auch nochmal an der Isar, alles so schon grün
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder!

But: There's still too much white left on your fork!  B)
(Manitou liefern da nen dezenteren Aufkleber für die Stelle mit!)


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> 
> But: There's still too much white left on your fork!  B)
> (Manitou liefern da nen dezenteren Aufkleber für die Stelle mit!)



Von mir aus könnte die ganze Fuhre etwas farbenfroher sein


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. April 2018)

Ein Ritchey Commando - geil!!! Geht das gut?


----------



## hw_doc (22. April 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Ein Ritchey Commando - geil!!! Geht das gut?





FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnte die ganze Fuhre etwas farbenfroher sein



War der mitgelieferte Ersatz für die Stelle rot oder grau?  



Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Ein Ritchey Commando - geil!!! Geht das gut?



Ich mag es - trotz (oder vielleicht gerade wegen) der vergleichsweise antiquierten Geometrie gefällt es mir gut:
Agiler, als ein Pugsley - man fühlt sich gleich wohl, behäbig ist ganz anders.


----------



## Speedskater (22. April 2018)

Heute bin ich wieder mal meine Taunus Trailrunde gefahren, ca. 70 km und 1400 hm. Wer kommt das nächste mal mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (22. April 2018)

Ich habe gehört, jemand habe erzählt, es gäbe Gerüchte, die besagen, dass man ein Fatbike auch ohne Schneebelag auf den Wegen fahren könne..........  das habe ich nun mal ganz wagemutig getestet....... und es hat sogar Spaß gemacht .......











Tatsächlich bewege ich das Fatbike das erste Mal nach Karneval und bei 29 Grad geht uns schonmal die Puste aus; aber es gibt ja reichlich Erfrischung  .......






....und viel zu sehen....



 

 

 






... und noch eine Erfrischung zum Abschluss im Garten der Freundin.......


----------



## cherokee190 (22. April 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ein Fatbike im WINTERSCHLAF!!??
> also bitte, das geht gar nicht!



Winter ist die Zeit der richtigen Fatbikes 



 

den kann's Dude somit ruhig verschlafen


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. April 2018)

So... heute müsst ihr stark sein..
1. gibt es einen in Bild und Wort dokumentierten Missbrauch eines Fatbikes.. _(ca. 70km Asphalt..)_
2. gibt es auf folgenden Fotos auch sehr viele sehr schmale Räder meist mit Akku zu sehen.. _(wer sich das nicht zutraut, lieber weiter blättern)
_
Aber mal von vorne..
Jedes Jahr um diese Zeit gibt es bei uns hier eine Veranstaltung namens "Rad Total im Donautal".
Soll sozusagen die Radsaison auf dem Donauradweg hier einläuten und dazu wird für einen Tag die Hauptstraße links und rechts der Donau auf insgesamt ca. 70km für Autos gesperrt und alle können drauf los radeln, was heute auch richtig viele Leute taten.

Da heuer heuer das erste mal seit Jahren wieder schönes Wetter angesagt war dachte ich.. why not.. und fuhr erst mal mit dem Auto zur Donau runter, normal starte ich immer von zu Hause, aber da ich eh alleine war gab's die "nur flat" Variante..




Nach einigen km zeigte sich schon das heuer zum 20 jährigen Jubiläum der Veranstaltung vielleicht sogar der Besucherrekord geknackt werden könnte. Wohin man schaute nur Radler.




Nach der ersten hälfte der Runde stromaufwärts in Passau angekommen..




... ging es erstmal über die Donau in die Altstadt von Passau.




Wo in den dunklen verwinkelten Gassen das "fate" Ross bewundert wurde. 




Dann noch schnell den Inn überquert bevor es nach einem letzten Blick auf die schöne Stadt wieder stromabwärts weiter ging.




An einem der vielen bewirtschafteten Spots hab ich mir dann erstmal ein schattiges Plätzchen gesucht..




..und was kühles gegönnt.




War echt warm heut.. letztes Jahr hatte es nur 3° an dem Tag, was mir viel mehr verwunderte Blicke bezüglich meiner "kurz-kurz" Bekleidung einbrachte 

Jetzt war mir auch klar warum das Kraftwerk Jochenstein eine gerade eben fertig gestellte Erweiterung bekam..



Irgendwo muss der Strom für die unzählbaren E-Teile ja her kommen.. ich meine auf "Brett'l ebener" Asphaltstrecke entlang eines Flusses ist das natürlich schon nötig.. und genau das richtige Fahrzeuch.. O.K. in Anbetracht meiner Radwahl für den Asphaltmarathon sollte ich hier wohl nicht zu sehr lästern .

Dann ging es noch weiter durch diese Atem beraubende Gegend.. _(bin Blütenstaub Allergiker, somit wörtlich gemeint )_




Bevor es wenigstens noch ein paar Meter würdiges Geläuf unter den Rädern gab.




War ein echt schöner Tag..


lg
Kurt


----------



## fatbikepeg (22. April 2018)

Ich war heute mit dem Eislaster auf *Kirschblütentour* am südlichen Berliner Stadtrand.. 































Seele baumeln lassen..


----------



## dopaul (23. April 2018)

Bei so vielen Bildern möchte ich mich dann auch mal beteiligen.
Ich bin fotografisch aber weniger aktiv als mancher hier... 

Ich habe mich gestern auf gemacht und bin den Taunus "längs" geradelt - von Friedberg nach Wiesbaden.
Kam einiges zusammen, war neben anstrengend auch toll


----------



## MTBpleasure (23. April 2018)

@digi-foto.at 
Wie haben sich die 70 km auf Asphalt angefühlt? 

Ich würde das so "nie" machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (23. April 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute bin ich wieder mal meine Taunus Trailrunde gefahren, ca. 70 km und 1400 hm. Wer kommt das nächste mal mit?



Ich nur hat es gestern bei mir leider nicht gepasst.


----------



## Fatster (23. April 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> @digi-foto.at
> Wie haben sich die 70 km auf Asphalt angefühlt?
> 
> Ich würde das so "nie" machen.



me too


----------



## dopaul (23. April 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich würde das so "nie" machen.


Normal nicht, für "Quatsch" bei solchen Veranstaltungen kann ich mich zu so einem "Unfug" auch hinreissen lassen....
Dazu wären eigentlich die Vee Tire Slicks ne witzige Investition...


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. April 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> @digi-foto.at
> Wie haben sich die 70 km auf Asphalt angefühlt?
> 
> Ich würde das so "nie" machen.



Ehrlich gesagt läuft das ganze mit den JJ 4.0 und gut 1 Bar erstaunlich gut..


----------



## MTBpleasure (23. April 2018)

Ich finde, man sollte Dinge mal ausprobieren um darüber urteilen zu können. 

2 Tage nachdem ich die 114 km auf Asphalt/ Schotter gefahren bin mit dem FatBike setzte ich mich auf mein 29er und bin die selbe Strecke nochmal gefahren. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war nur 1 km/h schneller und ich bin wesentlich besser an Ampeln etc. durch gekommen. 

An Pfingsten fahre ich in Diez das 24 h Rennen (im sechser Team) und ich bin stark am überlegen ob ich dafür das FatBike nehme. Stand jetzt fahre ich das Rennen mit dem FatBike!  Damit ist man nicht zwangsläufig langsamer wie ich die Tage erlebt habe.


----------



## Fatster (23. April 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte Dinge mal ausprobieren um darüber urteilen zu können.
> 
> 2 Tage nachdem ich die 114 km auf Asphalt/ Schotter gefahren bin mit dem FatBike setzte ich mich auf mein 29er und bin die selbe Strecke nochmal gefahren. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war nur 1 km/h schneller und ich bin wesentlich besser an Ampeln etc. durch gekommen.
> 
> An Pfingsten fahre ich in Diez das 24 h Rennen (im sechser Team) und ich bin stark am überlegen ob ich dafür das FatBike nehme. Stand jetzt fahre ich das Rennen mit dem FatBike!  Damit ist man nicht zwangsläufig langsamer wie ich die Tage erlebt habe.



Sorry, falscher Thread! Und nochmal sorry, falsche These! Aber ansonsten:


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. April 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Normal nicht, für "Quatsch" bei solchen Veranstaltungen kann ich mich zu so einem "Unfug" auch hinreissen lassen....


Eben.. genau so seh ich das auch.. 
Die Medien berichten heute von über 30.000 Teilnehmern, und ich hab nur 3 Fatty's (incl. meinem) gesehen.. 
Also haben sich zumindest noch 2 weitere gedacht.. "Sch... drauf..wird sicher lustig".

lg
Kurt


----------



## eensfufzich (23. April 2018)

frühling ist schon was feines
am we die geliebthassten jumbojim aufgezogen und ne tour von bad kösen zum geiseltalsee

-löwendenkmal unserer toten
-blücherstein
-weinbergweg
-am hirschgrund
-geiseltalsee


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, das war dann Siegen 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tipp fürs nächste Mal: Am  Römel der Beschilderung "Steimel" (ca.1,5 km Umweg)folgen. Im  dortigen Biergarten triffst Du immer Biker aus der Gegend, die dir den ein oder anderen Trail zeigen können.


----------



## sigma7 (23. April 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Normal nicht, für "Quatsch" bei solchen Veranstaltungen kann ich mich zu so einem "Unfug" auch hinreissen lassen...


Dito! Stelvio Bike Day, Gran Stelvio oder Rapha Festive 500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (23. April 2018)

Runde am Samstag durch Wald, Feld, Heide.... direkt ans Wasser


----------



## dopaul (24. April 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Dito! Stelvio Bike Day, Gran Stelvio oder Rapha Festive 500


Beim Stelvio Bike Day habe ich wirklich welche gesehen - ich bin allerdings mit dem RR da gewesen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Beim Stelvio Bike Day habe ich wirklich welche gesehen - ich bin allerdings mit dem RR da gewesen...


----------



## dopaul (24. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>



Ich votiere für mehr Sinn für Unsinn


----------



## Fatster (24. April 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Beim Stelvio Bike Day habe ich wirklich welche gesehen - ich bin allerdings mit dem RR da gewesen...



Ja ja, es gibt schon verrückte Typen!


----------



## sigma7 (24. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ja ja, es gibt schon verrückte Typen!


Genau. Fahren auf 23er Reifen runter


----------



## hw_doc (24. April 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Runde am Samstag durch Wald, Feld, Heide.... direkt ans Wasser
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 721875
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch - geht doch mit den mittellangen Touren im Sattel! Kann der Deister ja kommen!


----------



## Optimizer (24. April 2018)




----------



## Eddy2012 (25. April 2018)

Feierabendrunde mit neuem Freilauf (mal sehen, wie lange der dieses Mal hält...) und dem ständigen Begleiter 

Herzogeneiche




Oberhalb der Landgafenschlucht 







Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. April 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde mit neuem Freilauf (mal sehen, wie lange der dieses Mal hält...) und dem ständigen Begleiter
> 
> Herzogeneiche
> Anhang anzeigen 722246
> ...



Ist dies dein 4-beiniger Uphillhilfsmotor??


----------



## dopaul (25. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ist dies dein 4-beiniger Uphillhilfsmotor??


Ich glaube eher das ist ein vierbeiniger Downhillbremsmotor....


----------



## Tony- (25. April 2018)

Pfefferspray im Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Pfefferspray im Flaschenhalter?



Falls der Hilfsmotor zicken sollte


----------



## Fatster (25. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Pfefferspray im Flaschenhalter?



Ich glaub ja eher, dass das des Dackels Bewaffnung bei einer Dachsbau-Inspektion ist


----------



## Eddy2012 (25. April 2018)

Da muss ich dopaul schon recht geben: Der Dackel ist eher ein Downhillbremsmotor. Er läuft bergauf zwischen 6 und 8 km/H, egal was für eine Steigung. Das passt beim Fahren gut, bergab ist er aber auch nicht schneller. Oder er müsste ständig volles Rohr galoppieren. Dann wird es schnell zu anstrengend. Im normalen schnellen Trab macht er relativ entspannt schon mal 30 km. Das Pfefferspray ist für reißende Bestien gedacht...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (25. April 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dopaul schon recht geben: Der Dackel ist eher ein Downhillbremsmotor. Er läuft bergauf zwischen 6 und 8 km/H, egal was für eine Steigung. Das passt beim Fahren gut, bergab ist er aber auch nicht schneller. Oder er müsste ständig volles Rohr galoppieren. Dann wird es schnell zu anstrengend. Im normalen schnellen Trab macht er relativ entspannt schon mal 30 km. Das Pfefferspray ist für reißende Bestien gedacht...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Lars



Also: Wo ist der Downhill-Dackelhalter?


----------



## Eddy2012 (25. April 2018)

Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn es da etwas in Richtung "Dackelhalter" gäbe. Dann könnte ich auch größere Touren mit ihm machen, wenn er bergrunter nicht laufen müsste. Der "Athlet" wiegt aber 14kg und ist relativ bullig, passt deshalb nicht in einen Rucksack und schon gar nicht in ein Körbchen. Eine andere Möglichkeit habe ich noch nicht gefunden - vielleicht hat von Euch einer eine Idee...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Tony- (25. April 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn es da etwas in Richtung "Dackelhalter" gäbe.


----------



## hw_doc (25. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


>



Zwei Gurte drüber - hält!  B)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. April 2018)

Tierquälerei!!!
Da soll sich der Fahrer mal selber drauflegen!


----------



## Deleted 68079 (25. April 2018)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Full Stache von Trek unternommen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. April 2018)

Wo ist bumble drei Punkt null wenn man ihn braucht? 

@Geniusbiker: falscher Thread, du bist nicht fat genug


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wo ist bumble drei Punkt null wenn man ihn braucht?
> 
> @Geniusbiker: falscher Thread, du bist nicht fat genug


Eins der geilsten „Fatbikes“  - gleichzusetzen mit dem Fuse


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Eins der geilsten „Fatbikes“  - gleichzusetzen mit dem Fuse


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. April 2018)

gestern war ich noch mal schnell ATW in den Bergen

bergauf mußte ich erstmal warten, weil die Jungs ihren 45m Maibaum ins Dorf schaffen mußten




dann schöner Ausblick auf den Königsstand




hier kann man die Steigung ungefähr erahnen.... an fahren war nicht mehr zu denken ....




der Blick vom Gipfel entschädigt dann wieder...




von bergab gibt es dafür diesmal keine Bilder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. April 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> gestern war ich noch mal schnell ATW in den Bergen
> 
> bergauf mußte ich erstmal warten, weil die Jungs ihren 45m Maibaum ins Dorf schaffen mußten
> 
> ...


Mit dem Maibaum sind sie aber spät dran 
Schafkopf


----------



## ziploader (26. April 2018)

Nein der muss versteckt und bewahrt werden.
Da er sonst vom Nachbarort zusägt wird. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-P600 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. April 2018)

Noch paar Bilder vom Anfang der Woche ....





















.... und jetzt kann das Wochenende kommen


----------



## dopaul (27. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Noch paar Bilder vom Anfang der Woche ....



Wo ist das?


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. April 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Wo ist das?



Alles auf dem Nesselberg bei Lug / Pfalz


----------



## dopaul (27. April 2018)

Da muss ich mal gucken radeln


----------



## Fatster (27. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... und jetzt kann das Wochenende kommen



Aber sowas von!


----------



## Eddy2012 (28. April 2018)

Feierabendrunde auf dem Rennsteig zwischen Eisenach und Ruhla...
12km und 450hm bergauf in 1.45h - ich hätte teilweise zügiger fahren können, aber für den vierbeinigen Begleiter war das eine Top- Leistung. Am Endpunkt wartete der Shuttle- Service, abwärts musste der Dackel nicht laufen. Er ist eben doch mehr der Uphill- Dackel! 










Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTBpleasure (28. April 2018)

Mich hat es heute in den Taunus gezogen....

Den Taunus im Blick von FFM aus nahe U- Bahn Haltestelle Heerstraße



 

Die nächsten 3 Bilder wurden zwischen Hohe Mark und dem Sandplacken aufgenommen



 

 

 

Die letzten Meter bis zum Gipfel am Feldberg, uff war das steil.... 



 

Is ja der Gipfel am Gipfel....



 

 

Zum Schluss nach dem Taunus. Blick auf die Skyline Frankfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. April 2018)

Fatbiketreffen in der Pfalz.

Zunächst wurden die ersten Umbaumaßnahmen am neuen güldenen Bike durchgeführt (seht ihr das Leuchten in seinen Augen?) 




Die dreisten 3 sind Startklar: 




Aber da kamen ja noch mehr von der Sorte: 




Zwischenrast eingelegt:




Zwischenziel auf der Ruine Madeneburg:




Madenburg:




Fortsetzung folgt ....


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2018)

Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fatbiketreffen in der Pfalz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2264600


Klasse 
Die Bügesägenreiter Vermehren sich


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2018)

Habt ihr euch mit den Frisuren abgesprochen

G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. April 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mit den Frisuren abgesprochen
> 
> G.



Einer musste wieder aus der Reihe tanzen...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Einer musste wieder aus der Reihe tanzen...



Ja, wenn ihr wirklich mal in den Vin Diesel Vanclub beitreten wollt, dann muß er sich noch anpassen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. April 2018)

Suchbild, wo ist das dicke.
Heute war bei uns Radlertag am Deutsch - Böhmischen Radelweg.
Frau und Kind haben die 70km landschaftlich sehr schöne Strecke auch geschafft.

Das einzige was nervte waren die schier unzähligen Kommentare zum Fatty. Von Kaufberatung zu ganz allgemeinen Fragen wurde alles erklärt.

Daher gab es nur wenig, also ein Foto. Jedes Mal gab es ein Gespräch sobald man anhielt. Bei ein paar tausend Radlern heute auf dem Weg aber auch nicht sonderlich verwunderlich.


----------



## MTBpleasure (29. April 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Suchbild, wo ist das dicke.



Rechts unten


----------



## Fatster (29. April 2018)

Kurzes Sammelsurium an Bildern vom fatten Wochenende in Hauenstein:

Samstag, 28.04.2018, 10.30 Uhr, die Vabulösen Vier warten auf die Zerstreuten Zwei 



Nachdem‘s dann doch Alle geschafft hatten, gings von Hauenstein zu den „Sehenwürdigkeiten“ rund um Hauenstein.


 



Hier war das mächtige 820er Surly-Geweih dann doch zu breit 




Mund abputzen und weiter geht’s




Ein Bucksaw steht am Felsen, ganz still und stumm ...




Sackra, steil is ..




... die Leiden des Christian K. aus B.




Ne ne ne ... Defekt vortäuschen is nich!  Du bist durchschaut! 
Sitz auf, fahr weiter und nimm dir ein Beispiel an Chris




Nicht totzukriegen ... weiter, weiter, immer weiter ... auffe muaßi




ÄÄÄTSCH .. heute mit dem Männerbike unterwegs 


 



Da war ihm noch zum blödeln zumute, dem TomatenThomas (Insider!) ... sein Haar wollte er aber nicht herunterlassen 




Eiderbachtrail .. kann man mal machen, aber die erste Hälfte war in Anbetracht der nächtlichen Regenfälle und den dadurch spiegelglatten Felsen grenzwertig und die ein oder andere unfreiwillige Bodenprobe blieb nicht aus.




Aber auch ein ziemlich heftiger Abflug von TomatenThomas kurz vor Ende der Tour - der uns alle den Schrecken in die Glieder fahren ließ - kann in der Gesamtbewertung trotzdem nur einen Schluss zulassen:

Sehr coole zwei Tage, tolle Ausfahrten, beispielloses Rahmenprogramm und wie immer: Die besten Weißwürste der Welt kamen auch diesesmal wieder aus der bayrischen Landeshauptstadt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> die Vabulösen Vier warten auf die Zerstreuten Zwei



Da musst wohl was verwechseln  An diesem Tag gab es nur *die Fetten Fünf und den einfachbereiften Einen* 

Und das kam so...

Irgendwann im Verlauf der Tour kam die Gruppe am Fuß eines Kletterfelsens an, der von Klettervolk eifrig frequentiert war. Nachdem nach und nach alle eingerollt waren, richteten sich wie üblich alle Blicke auf die merkwürdigen Fahrgeräte... Doch einer der Blicke stach heraus aus der Menge. Ein 13jähriger mit geradezu messerscharfem Sachverstand deutete auf das güldene Bucksaw und formulierte dann die Frage, die von da an wie ein Manifest im Raum stand:

*"Zählt das noch als Fatbike oder ist das schon halbfett?"*

Einen Moment lang Totenstille, dann lautes Gelächter. Zumindest von 5 von uns... So laut, dass sich die Kletterer um uns herum fragten, was sich da wohl gerade abgespielt hat. Einige hingen verloren an ihren Haken und schauten ratlos hinunter in die Tiefe und sahen einen mutigen 13jährigen, der noch immer sehr verwundert war über die Reaktionen, die er ausgelöst hatte und einen Fatbiker, der plötzlich keiner mehr sein sollte. 



 

Auch wenn im Geist Pläne geschmiedet wurden, wie man der heutigen Jugend mehr Respekt beibringen könnte, wurde am Ende niemand verletzt und so setzte die Gruppe gut gelaunt ihre Fahrt fort. Am nächsten Tag jedoch sollte das nicht nochmal passieren. Da der Herr von Welt heutzutage mit mehreren Bikes anreist, wurde flugs nachgelegt und fettere Geschütze aufgefahren. So war am Ende alles gut und ein wunderbares Wochenende ging zu Ende...

Über das weitere Schicksal des 3.7er Bikes ist bis dato nichts bekannt.


----------



## Fatster (30. April 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn im Geist Pläne geschmiedet wurden, wie man der heutigen Jugend mehr Respekt beibringen könnte, wurde am Ende niemand verletzt ...
> 
> Über das weitere Schicksal des 3.7er Bikes ist bis dato nichts bekannt.



Über das des 13-jährigen könnt ihr demnächst auf Seite 1 der  *BILD*  lesen   
  

... ja, ja, mutiges, kleines Bürschlein


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2018)

Tag 2
Schöne Felsenlandschaft



Der Guide in Action



Da Blussa



Peng speciale 



Harald perfetto 



Am Ort des Geschehens 






Ab da durfte man keine Aufnahmen mehr machen / Rest steht in der BILD


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2018)

Eins hab ich noch eins hab ich noch eins hab ich noch


----------



## hw_doc (30. April 2018)

Bevor sich der Plus-Thread weiter mit Fatbikes füllt...

Ich war _gestern_ im Deister - teils auch auf der "flaschen" Seite Richtung Springe.
Dabei hab ich sogar ein paar für mich neue Trails entdeckt, auch auf der richtigen Seite...









Oben am Annaturm:



Mit den schmalen Reifen fällt mein Rad bald nur noch durch das Fehlen eines Akkus auf...

Oberhalb des unteren Stollens:




Volle Größe:
https://s1.imagebanana.com/file/180430/Nc9jsHOX.jpg

Ich merke, dass ich mich mit den Reifen nicht mehr viel traue - der Grip ist in der Regel als ausreichend, aber in sehr steilen Situationen fehlt da schon was - bspw., wenn das Bike übers Vorderrad schiebt...


----------



## Peng999 (30. April 2018)

Mosche 

es war sau witziges und Köstliches Wochenende.

Bilder haben wir jetzt genug, jetzt eines im Bett...


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Eiderbachtrail ....Bodenprobe blieb nicht aus.



 ich habe lediglich nach Wasser gesucht ......... und GEFUNDEN 



Fatster schrieb:


> Aber auch ein ziemlich heftiger Abflug von TomatenThomas kurz vor Ende der Tour - der uns alle den Schrecken in die Glieder fahren ließ -



Der Schrecken sitzt mir immer noch in den Knochen, das sah nicht nur schlimm aus -> *Gute Besserung* @Messerharry 




Fatster schrieb:


> Sehr coole zwei Tage, tolle Ausfahrten, beispielloses Rahmenprogramm und wie immer: Die besten Weißwürste der Welt kamen auch diesesmal wieder aus der bayrischen Landeshauptstadt



Hat mir sehr viele Freude bereitet so ne tolle Truppe durch die Pfalz zu führen  (auch wenn der Heimweg von Tag No.1 nicht ganz planmäßig verlief) 
Mein besonderer Dank geht an Chris der für die tolle Verpflegung gesorgt hat   Werde mir nachher die Reste schmecken lassen  
Zipfe du hast etwas gut bei mir!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2018)

Tag 3 
Nach einem zünftigen Frühstück hatten wir wieder Lust auf neue Trails






 


Der Burgherr hatte uns empfangen


 


Er wollte uns in den Erker stecken



Schnell weg


 

 

 

 

 

 


Mario ich habe zu danken - wie immer super Touren und uns fehlte es an nichts 
Perfektes Wochenende!


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2018)

Bild No.6 muss in den Kalender 2019


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich habe lediglich nach Wasser gesucht ......... und GEFUNDEN



Gute Stunt-Einlage!


----------



## Messerharry (30. April 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Der Schrecken sitzt mir immer noch in den Knochen, das sah nicht nur schlimm aus -> *Gute Besserung* @Messerharry



...um paar Bilders zu zeigen reicht´s noch 



 


 der Condor 



maximal Fett und Halbfett 


 


 


 die Burgfräuleins 


 Luitpoldturm von unten...


 ...und von oben, nach 164 Stufen


 


 
heute bewege ich mich seeeeehr bedächtig, nachdem sich gestern der Fels nicht von den Rippen prellen ließ


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2018)




----------



## FR-Sniper (30. April 2018)

Ich bin etwas neidisch, auch wenn es hier im Vinschgau auch nicht gerade schäbig ist 
Durch den Film weis man erst was man verpasst hat


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Mai 2018)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende in der Pfalz bei Fibbs....

Luitpoldturm Panorama mit Chris


 

Luitpoldturm Panorama ohne Chris




Verdiente Rast aus der Vogelperspektive


 

Das Ice Cream Truck Geschwader im Anflug auf den Rastplatz


 

 

Vielen Dank an @Fibbs79  für die tolle Bewirtung und Gastfreundschaft, an @Fatbikebiker für die Weißwürstl und an alle für das Super Bikewochenende!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. Mai 2018)

Heute gab's ne kleine Familienrunde auf Kaffee und Kuchen zum Schwiegertiger


----------



## cherokee190 (1. Mai 2018)

Kleine Feiertagsrunde mit dem Dude.
Etwas windig und ab und zu kiekt sogar die Sonne durchs Gehölz 



 
Also schöne Bedingungen der Lauf noch etwas auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Diesmal mit einem etwas höheren Druck (0.4/0.5) in den Minions, sollte die Gabel etwas mehr arbeiten müssen.



 
So passt die Carbonara gut zu Reifen und Dude. Man merkt jedoch das sie einer bequemen Starrgabel näher kommt als einer konventionellen Federgabel. Was in meinen Augen auch nicht schlecht ist. Die damals montierte Bluto war ja relativ schnell wieder verschwunden.



 
Es fällt lediglich auf, das das VR nicht geradlinig einfedert. Was so bissel den self steering Effekt verstärkt bzw. dran erinnert. Beim Bremsen ist sie jedoch stocksteif wie die originale Rude. Insgesamt irgendwie lustig das Ding  .....



 
...... und man hat schnell vergessen das überhaupt eine Federgabel montiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Mai 2018)

und hier noch ein bisschen bewegtes Material vom Wochenende in der Pfalz:

 

Full HD Video Link


----------



## digi-foto.at (2. Mai 2018)

Warum hat'n der @Fibbs79 so dreckige Wadln?
Der Trail scheint ja eigentlich völlig trocken zu sein...

_*Duck und weg.. *
_


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2018)

Des Zeug liefert ja echt gute Quallität 

G.


----------



## dopaul (2. Mai 2018)

Sehr schön 
Wo kann ich den Track zum Video bekommen....?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende in der Pfalz bei Fibbs....
> 
> Luitpoldturm Panorama mit Chris
> Anhang anzeigen 724533
> ...


Coole Gegend - Ich sollte doch einmal den Weg aus dem Saarland in die Pfalz finden :-o


----------



## Fatster (2. Mai 2018)

Finde den Fehler:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (2. Mai 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler:..



Zu viel Luft in den Reifen.


----------



## Mr_Slow (2. Mai 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler:



Falsches Bike ?!


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Mai 2018)

Stimmt das ist der Hirsch


----------



## Starter77 (2. Mai 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 724974



Die Anziehungskraft der silbernen Felgen


----------



## evolve56 (2. Mai 2018)

Der untere Gurt vom Rucksack vorne am Bauch ist nicht festgeschnallt


----------



## eensfufzich (2. Mai 2018)

die letzten tage etwas urbaneres terrain unter den schlappen gehabt...

-halle südstadt
-planena ice querungsbauwerk
-merseburg königsmühle
-leipzig augustusplatz
-leipzig st trinitatis
-saale elster aue


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Mai 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 724974


Man at work


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Mai 2018)

letzter Urlaubstag, also nochmal aufs Rad.....oder ähmm das Rad den Berg hochgeschleppt .....

das Wetter war so lala.... aber die Stimmung hat auch was....












selbst auf über 1700m und nordseitig kein Schnee mehr....




schöne einsame Tour... mal schauen ob ich aus den GoPro noch was zusammenschneiden kann....


----------



## nailz (4. Mai 2018)

FBBS?


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Mai 2018)

nailz schrieb:


> FBBS?


Könnte man so sagen, langsam fahren liegt mir mehr als hacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (4. Mai 2018)

Ein paar Tage Gardaseeurlaub.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Mai 2018)

Eins geht noch


----------



## wosch (5. Mai 2018)

Nachdem ich mir die Erlaubnis von @fatbikepeg eingeholt habe, ging es mit meinem Pflegebike (Surly Pugsley) auf eine Runde durch die Felder von Ostwestfalen von Bielefeld über den "Höfeweg" nach Enger, um Eis zu essen.




Zunächst gings durch dunkle Wälder hinter Schildesche.




Dann weiter über liegende Bäume. Aber das kannte ich (und das Bike) schon aus Berlin: absteigen, Bike rüberwerfen und hinterherspringen.




Bäche durchqueren? Kein Problem.




Endlich angekommen, noch ein paar Hundert Meter bis zur Eisdiele.




Berliner Bike in westfälischer Umgebung. 




Zurück gings  auf dem "Hasenpatt" Richtung Bielefeld.




Sumpfidylle irgendwo zwischen Enger und was-weiß-ich-wo.




Das Pugsley auf dem Hasenpatt in Vilsendorf. 




Nach 4,5 Stunden zurück in Bielefeld. Das erste Mal mit dem Pugsley bei schönem Wetter unterwegs gewesen. War eine unfassbar tolle Tour!
Peggy, das Bike kriegste nicht zurück, das behalte ich


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Mai 2018)

hier mal meine GoPro ausbeute von gestern.....

ich selbst mag solche "onbord" Videos überhaupt nicht, zuviel Gerüttel und Geschüttel, von den vernichteten 800hm siht man eh nichts, aber seht selbst....


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Mai 2018)

Morgens um 8 in Bayern


----------



## Piet79 (6. Mai 2018)

Endlich den Dicken auf 1x12 und DUB umgebaut. Ich bin bisher sehr begeistert


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Mai 2018)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Mai 2018)

90km Tour nach Regensburg.

Schmidgaden - Schwandorf - Burglengenfeld - Kallmünz - Nittendorf - Regensburg.

Memo an mich selbst: Smartphone vorher laden wenn man die Strecke mittracken will 
Und ein FBF 4.8 ist auch kein guter Tourenreifen


----------



## Starter77 (6. Mai 2018)

Kurzer Ausflug ins benachbarte Hessen.

Es war zwar nicht überall aufgeräumt (zum Glück)

Aber dafür hat es sich dann auch gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (6. Mai 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Kurzer Ausflug ins benachbarte Hessen.



Wo war das in Hessen ?


----------



## Starter77 (6. Mai 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Wo war das in Hessen ?



Kleingladenbach Silbersee


----------



## dopaul (7. Mai 2018)

Taunuskrimigucker unter euch?
Ich wargestern mit ein paar Leuten von Hibike im Taunus unterwegs, unter anderem an Original-Schauplätzen des letzten Taunuskrimis....


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> letzter Urlaubstag, also nochmal aufs Rad.....



warum hast du den Unterrohrwärmer installiert 

Geile Stimmung


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Mai 2018)

Dieser Vormittag bescherte mir eine nette Begegnung der 3. Art 

Die Tour fing eigentlich ganz Harmlos an




Mit Herrlichen Blumenwiesen und Schneeresten 





Und dann kam er 




Er wollte wohl nur sein Revier Verteidigen  



Immer wieder trabte er schimpfend auf mich zu  



Als er dann aber mit seinem Schnabel auf meinem Reifen  rumhackte bin ich lieber doch weiter geradelt  




Sachen gibt's


----------



## Fatster (7. Mai 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Dieser Vormittag bescherte mir eine nette Begegnung der 3. Art
> 
> Die Tour fing eigentlich ganz Harmlos an
> Anhang anzeigen 726684
> ...



Viel, sehr viel "Natur"  - und ich muss gestehen, zur Abwechslung auch mal ein richtig cooles Vieh! -, aaaaber: 

Was ist das für ein Bike, hä?   *Hä?*  HÄÄÄÄ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Mai 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Viel, sehr viel "Natur"  - und ich muss gestehen, zur Abwechslung auch mal ein richtig cooles Vieh! -, aaaaber:
> 
> Was ist das für ein Bike, hä?   *Hä?*  HÄÄÄÄ?



Das sag ich hier lieber nicht 

Sonst krieg ich noch Haue 

Ich weiß , das Teil gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Mai 2018)

Auerhahn in freier Wildbahn ist doch eher selten einen vor den Reifen zu kriegen


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Mai 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> warum hast du den Unterrohrwärmer installiert
> 
> Geile Stimmung



mein Rad soll es ja gut haben bei mir 
wenn ich es schon 1h40min bergauf getragen habe soll es ja nicht frieren 
im Ernst, damit liegt es besser auf dem Rucksack, man muß es nicht festhalten beim tragen.

[QUOTE="Fatster, post: 15248415, member: 321448" -, aaaaber: 

Was ist das für ein Bike, hä?   *Hä?*  HÄÄÄÄ? [/QUOTE]

ich glaub @Meister-Dieter hat unter mir schon die richtige Vermutung 
(ich finde es aber garnicht so schlimm  )


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Mai 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das sag ich hier lieber nicht
> 
> Sonst krieg ich noch Haue
> 
> Ich weiß , das Teil gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein


Da wird doch wohl keine elektrische Hilfe drin stecken!?


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Mai 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da wird doch wohl keine elektrische Hilfe drin stecken!?



Pssssst , nicht weiter sagen 

Das ist eigentlich nur mein " schnell mal Käse holen auf der Alp " Radel 

Aber immerhin ist es Fat


----------



## Fatster (7. Mai 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Auerhahn in freier Wildbahn ist doch eher selten einen vor den Reifen zu kriegen





*"Im Wald da sitzt ein Auerhahn, der schaut mich ganz schön sauer an,

das stört mich nicht, weil ich jetzt penne und zwar auf seiner ...*"



BLAUER ELEFANT!  BLAUER ELEFANT!


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Mai 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> *"Im Wald da sitzt ein Auerhahn, der schaut mich ganz schön sauer an,
> 
> das stört mich nicht, weil ich jetzt penne und zwar auf seiner ...*"
> 
> ...




*Ein Auerhahn griff mich Heut an , obwohl ich ihm gar nichts getan.

Doch mich wollt er sich gar nicht greifen , sondern nur die Fatbikereifen.

Denn mit so Überbreiten Socken , kann er die Hennen besser locken.*


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Mai 2018)

Was trinkt Ihr gerade?


----------



## Fatster (7. Mai 2018)




----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Mai 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Was trinkt Ihr gerade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Mai 2018)




----------



## herrundmeister (7. Mai 2018)

Sollte hier nicht hin


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Mai 2018)

hier sollte so einiges hin


----------



## Peng999 (8. Mai 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> hier sollte so einiges hin



Und noch mehr !


----------



## Speedskater (8. Mai 2018)

Letztens waren @MTBpleasure und ich im Taunus unterwegs.

Die Auffahrt zum Feldberg ist steil, kommt aber hier nicht so rüber.








Auf dem Feldberg erst mal relaxen








Dann reiten wir den X-Trail ab












Dann geht es zu Altkönig








und über diverse Trails nachhause








Am Ende waren es 70 km und 1400 hm.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Letztens waren @MTBpleasure und ich im Taunus unterwegs.
> 
> Die Auffahrt zum Feldberg ist steil, kommt aber hier nicht so rüber.
> 
> ...


Danke für die schönen Bilder aus dem Taunus  ( Ja ich vermisse den Taunus  )


----------



## MTBpleasure (8. Mai 2018)

@Speedskater 
Die beiden besten Bilder von dir hast du aber vergessen hochzuladen!  

Wie steil die Auffahrt zum Feldberg ist lässt sich auf Bildern schlecht dar stellen. 
Hier noch ein Versuch. Die beiden Bilder stammen vom Vortag. Da war ich alleine auf dem Feldberg oben.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2018)

Ist das bei der alten Skipiste hoch?


----------



## Speedskater (8. Mai 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das bei der alten Skipiste hoch?



Wir sind den Weg aus Richtung Sandplacken hoch gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (9. Mai 2018)

Da hoch erlebe ich immer wieder Fußgänger, die mir unterstellen ein E-Bike zu haben. 
Frechheit....
Neid der Fitnesslosen....


----------



## dopaul (9. Mai 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> @Speedskater
> (...)
> Wie steil die Auffahrt zum Feldberg ist lässt sich auf Bildern schlecht dar stellen.
> (...)


Laut meiner Strava Aufzeichnung sind es in der Spitze rund 15 %


----------



## crossy-pietro (9. Mai 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> @Speedskater
> Die beiden besten Bilder von dir hast du aber vergessen hochzuladen!
> 
> Wie steil die Auffahrt zum Feldberg ist lässt sich auf Bildern schlecht dar stellen.
> Hier noch ein Versuch. Die beiden Bilder stammen vom Vortag. Da war ich alleine auf dem Feldberg oben.



Ja - ich weiß noch ... dunkel...  ; - ) habe mich dort im April 2014 bei Rest-Schnee/-Eis hochgekämpft. Oben zog als "Dank" dann plötzlich ein Gewitter auf... ... lustig de Feldbersch : - )


----------



## sigma7 (10. Mai 2018)

Auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt der Tour mit @Fatbikebiker


----------



## digi-foto.at (10. Mai 2018)

Gestern musste das Dicke wieder mal als "Nutzfahrzeug" bei einem kleinen Fototrip herhalten 









lg
Kurt


----------



## Mr_Slow (10. Mai 2018)

Gestern eine kleine Orientierungstour unternommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2018)

Schöne Runde an der Benewand mit @sigma7


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Mai 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Schöne Runde an der Benewand mit @sigma7
> Anhang anzeigen 727872 Anhang anzeigen 727873 Anhang anzeigen 727874 Anhang anzeigen 727875 Anhang anzeigen 727876 Anhang anzeigen 727877 Anhang anzeigen 727878 Anhang anzeigen 727879



Sehr schön 
Haste Dein Rocky auch mal wieder Entstaubt


----------



## therealbaumi (11. Mai 2018)




----------



## therealbaumi (11. Mai 2018)

therealbaumi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 728136


Essen NRW auch schön


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2018)

Hier noch die restlichen Buidln zur Wallgauer Alm Tour


 

 

 

 

 

 
Für Morgen wünsch ich einen schönen Muttertag


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2018)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Gestern eine kleine Orientierungstour unternommen.


Das VPace Fat gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr käuflich zu erwerben 
Klassiker


----------



## hw_doc (12. Mai 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das VPace Fat gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr käuflich zu erwerben
> Klassiker



Die Restbestände dürften eingeschmolzen worden sein...


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Die Restbestände dürften eingeschmolzen worden sein...


Das kann ich nicht glauben, für 850 € war es ein faires Angebot


----------



## hw_doc (12. Mai 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht glauben, für 850 € war es ein faires Angebot








http://www.vpace.de/schwarzer-freitag-bei-vpace-bikes/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> http://www.vpace.de/schwarzer-freitag-bei-vpace-bikes/


Ich wünsche der Firma alles erdenklich Gute für den Neuanfang.


----------



## hw_doc (12. Mai 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ich wünsche der Firma alles erdenklich Gute für den Neuanfang.



Ja, das wünsch ich dem Sören auch!


----------



## hw_doc (13. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte ja noch was zu meinem letzten größeren Ausflug schreiben - doch leider wurde mein Entwurf nicht gespeichert und außerdem kann ich vom Androiden effektiv nur noch ein Bild hochladen, nicht mehr mehrere in einem Schritt...
Blöde Verkettung!  
Daher jetzt etwas wortkarger...

Mit dem Zug ging es also von Hannover nach Dresden:
Bis es dazu kommen konnte, gab es noch eine kurze Diskussion mit der Zugbegleitung, die mir erklärte, dass mein Rad außerhalb des Fahrradhalters auch fest an daran angeschlossen nicht transportiert werden dürfe. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Erlebnis vor rund zwei Jahren war sie aber lösungsorientiert und prüfte kurzerhand (negativ), ob ein Rolli für den Zug angekündigt war - schon war der weitere Verbleib geklärt.

Da das Wetter recht gut war, beschloss ich, schon zwei Halte vor Dresden Hbf den Zug zu verlassen: Riesa ist effektiv knapp 65 km die Elbe entlang von Dresden entfernt. Aber erstmal musste der Grashüpfer befreit werden:









Insekt auf dem Klo!  B)

Auf dem Weg nach Dresden kommt man in Meißen vorbei.



Dies ist der Dom zu ~.
Der Weg lohnt sich, man hat von oben (Altstadt) wirklich einen schönen Ausblick.

Nicht viel Zeit vergeht, schon ist man in Dresden - hier der Zwinger von hinten:




Einen goldenen Reiter gibt es auf der anderen Flussseite!




Und noch ein Suchbild vor der Semperoper:





Zwei Tage und einen Konzertbesuch später war es an der Zeit, der Stadt den Rücken zu kehren:




Mein Weg führte mich über Radeberg und Feldschlösschen gen Berlin.







Umgeknickte Bäume gibt es also auch in dieser Ecke des Landes...

Zeitlich war ich an dem Tag am Ende noch ziemlich in die Bredouille geraten:
Dresden ist quasi rundherum von einem Höhenzug umgeben, den es zu überwinden galt. Und dabei hab ich mir sicherlich nicht den besten Punkt dafür ausgesucht. Zudem war ich nicht auf einer gerade Linie unterwegs, sondern richtete mich nach den vielversprechendsten Wegen. Und zuguterletzt war Wind mein stetiger Begleiter - es pustete konstant in mein Gesicht.

Als Tagesziel hatte ich mir mindestens Luckau gesetzt. Zum späten Nachmittag war klar, dass das schon recht sehr hoch angesetzt war - dennoch reservierte ich mir in der Umgebung ein Hotelzimmer - Kriterium: späte Anreise möglich.
Um es kurz zu machen: Kurz vor zehn Uhr in der Nacht war entgegen der Ankündigung des Hotels weder jemand telefonisch erreichbar, noch ein Schlüssel für mich hinterlegt. Und mitten in der brandenburgischen Pampa mit über 170 Tageskilometern in den Knochen ein Zimmer um diese Zeit aufzutreiben, war ein reines Glücksspiel.


Am Ende klingelte ich erfolgreich die Betreiber der Pension Kolkwitz aus dem Bett und ritt die sechs Kilometer Feldwege in Erwartung einer warmen Dusche und einem Bett in Windeseile durch die Nacht.

Die Betreiber waren trotz der späten Störung am nächsten Morgen bestens gelaunt und das Frühstück dementsprechend üppig - kann ich wärmstens weiterempfehlen:




Das Bild müsste in Halbe/Spreewald entstanden sein:



Auch hier war nicht nur "Straße" angesagt!




Nach rund 80 relativ entspannten - und im übrigen: weiterhin pannenfreien - Kilometern war die Stadtgrenze meines Ziels erreicht:



Von dort ging es dann ins schöne Neukölln...

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Rückweg aus Lindow - Luftlinie etwa 60 km nördlich von Berlin.





In der Ecke gibt es wirklich riesige Wälder - ohne GPS ist Verirren garantiert!




Volle Größe: https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/35317535/IMG_20180506_1619542-panorama.jpg





Am Ende noch eine Etappe Mauerradweg an der Havel gen Berlin gefahren...









Am letzten Tag ging es - wie schon beim letzten Mal - an der Spree entlang nach Spandau.




Mein Zug zurück in die Heimat hatte leider 90 Minuten Verspätung - immerhin fuhr er trotz eines Brandes an der Strecke. Glück im Unglück... Diskussionen über die Unterbringung meines Rades gab es auch keine...

In Summe mal wieder ein paar schöne, wenn auch teils sehr anstrengende Tage in der Republik gehabt und zudem mein Trainingspensum um rund 500 fette Kilometer erweitert.  B)


----------



## dopaul (13. Mai 2018)

Respekt 
Das sind Umfänge, die, mit dem Fatbike gefahren, schon "sehr ordentlich" sind...


----------



## -zor- (13. Mai 2018)

da fährt man nach Dresden um nach Berlin zu kommen 
Alter Irrer 
echt Respekt


----------



## Mr_Slow (13. Mai 2018)

@hw_doc erinnere mich bitte dringend dran, niemals eine Tour mit dir zu fahren
oder ich brauche vorher ein e-Bike 

Respekt


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Mai 2018)

Ich war vom 23.4. - 25.4. beruflich in Dresden. Und ich dachte da gibt es keine Fatbiker... 
Den Zwinger hab ich auch abgelichtet 



Meine Unterkunft:




Beim nächsten Besuch in dieser Gegend nehm ich mein Fatty mit 

P.S. ich kann auch nur noch ein Bild hochladen via Android


----------



## F7 Uli (13. Mai 2018)

Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit  28.57 km/h bei 63,4 km  ohne Training beim  Berliner VELOTHON


----------



## hw_doc (13. Mai 2018)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> @hw_doc erinnere mich bitte dringend dran, niemals eine Tour mit dir zu fahren
> oder ich brauche vorher ein e-Bike
> 
> Respekt



Ok, mach ich bei meiner nächsten Heidschnuckenweg-Ankündigung!

Aber denk an den 2. Akku!  B)

Ernsthaft: Ganz freiwillig war das ja nicht - 120+ waren der Plan - dass es so kommt, war ja eher ein "Unfall"...



F7 Uli schrieb:


> Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit  28.57 km/h bei 63,4 km  ohne Training beim  Berliner VELOTHON  Anhang anzeigen 728847



Das wiederum würde ich nicht hinbekommen - Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (13. Mai 2018)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit  28.57 km/h bei 63,4 km  ohne Training beim  Berliner VELOTHON


Totaler Unfug, völlig verrückt, absoluter Unsinn - SUPER 









Ich liebe es auch mal Unfug zu machen


----------



## cherokee190 (13. Mai 2018)

Sonntagsrunde ..... nach einiger Zeit mal wieder mit dem Dude und zum ersten Mal mit der Carbonara im heimatlichen Revier.
Ist zwar noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig mit der Lauf, was man gerade wieder nach zwei Wochen mit 'ner Starrgabel merkt. Aber das wird schon werden


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Mai 2018)

So viele Kilometer wie Ihr bringe ich bei weitem nicht Zusammen 
Nur den einen oder anderen Höhenmeter gibt's bei mir


----------



## MTBpleasure (13. Mai 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So viele Kilometer wie Ihr bringe ich bei weitem nicht Zusammen
> Nur den einen oder anderen Höhenmeter gibt's bei mir



KM und HM sind nicht alles. Was zählt, ist der Spaß den man beim Biken hat.


----------



## dopaul (13. Mai 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So viele Kilometer wie Ihr bringe ich bei weitem nicht Zusammen
> Nur den einen oder anderen Höhenmeter gibt's bei mir


Der Faktor "schöne Zeit gehabt" lässt sich nicht objektiv messen, ist aber der trotzdem wichtigste Faktor.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Mai 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Der Faktor "schöne Zeit gehabt" lässt sich nicht objektiv messen, ist aber der trotzdem wichtigste Faktor.



So ist es 

Am Gipfel hatte ich mit den Wanderern noch eine nette Unterhaltung , sie waren alle am Fatti sehr Interessiert und wünschten mir auch eine gute Abfahrt. 

Ich glaube mit einem Fatbike hat man viel mehr Positive Reaktionen als mit einem normalen Radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (13. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade vom Rennsteig wegen Gewitter geflohen...   Los ging´s bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und einer Mordshitze in der Nähe von Ruhla. Ich hatte eine Testrunde mit dem neuen Deuter- Hunderucksack geplant (bis 14 kg zugelassen - da passt der Dackel geradeso rein ).
Zuerst knappe 15km / 500hm bergauf bis zur Ruhlaer Skihütte. Dort war schon reichlich Donnergrollen zu hören und es begann auch zu regnen. 
Der Dackel kam in den Rucksack, was er auch relativ gut verkraftete. Dann ging es mit Schwung durch Regen, Hagel, Blitz und Donner runde 20km nach Eisenach. Der Dackel schlief die ganze Zeit, er war gut gegen das Wetter geschützt. Außerdem hab ich den ganzen Dreck abgefangen...























Fazit: Deuter baut eben vernünftige Sachen, der Rucksack ist hervorragend für längere Touren mit Hund geeignet. Wenn er zuerst ein gutes Stück bergauf gelaufen ist, sich ausgepowert hat und der Rückweg überwiegend eben und bergab verläuft, geht es dann recht zügig. Auch enge Singletrails sind so möglich. 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## hw_doc (13. Mai 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin gerade vom Rennsteig wegen Gewitter geflohen...   Los ging´s bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und einer Mordshitze in der Nähe von Ruhla. Ich hatte eine Testrunde mit dem neuen Deuter- Hunderucksack geplant (bis 14 kg zugelassen - da passt der Dackel geradeso rein ).
> Zuerst knappe 15km / 500hm bergauf bis zur Ruhlaer Skihütte. Dort war schon reichlich Donnergrollen zu hören und es begann auch zu regnen.
> Der Dackel kam in den Rucksack, was er auch relativ gut verkraftete. Dann ging es mit Schwung durch Regen, Hagel, Blitz und Donner runde 20km nach Eisenach. Der Dackel schlief die ganze Zeit, er war gut gegen das Wetter geschützt. Außerdem hab ich den ganzen Dreck abgefangen...
> ...



Hab mir doch gedacht, dass es da was passendes gibt - umso besser, dass es auch dem Dackel liegt!

Ich war nach der gestrigen Fully-Runde, die sich spontan durch ein paar Mitfahrer in Umfang und damit Dauer erweiterte, nur auf kurzer starrer Runde unterwegs.


----------



## rsu (13. Mai 2018)

Mal wieder die alte Heimat besucht. Diesmal auch an alten Gemäuern Halt gemacht.









Im Ort gabs dann noch eine kleine Überraschung, ein kleiner Pumptrack mit 2 separaten Runden. Scheint super angenommen worden zu sein und mein Kleiner wollte auch jeden Tag hin 

Daneben taugte die Strecke perfekt zum "bashen" mit dem RC Truck


----------



## rsu (13. Mai 2018)

...die "Älteren" (ca 12-14J) auf dem Pumptrack waren sehr am Fatbike interessiert und durften im Tausch gegen Ihr Bike mit dem Dude die ein oder andere Runden drehen. Feedback "Boah ist das anstrengend, aber geil"  Vielleicht habe ich da ja den Grundstein für den ein oder anderen Fatbiker gelegt, schön wärs...


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2018)




----------



## froride (15. Mai 2018)

Und, wie isser so der Colossus?


----------



## froride (15. Mai 2018)

So, auch endlich mal wieder auf dem Dicken gesessen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2018)

froride schrieb:


> Und, wie isser so der Colossus?



Hab mal hier etwas dazu geschrieben: Der Fatbike Schlauch und Reifenthread - Milchfrei


----------



## Perlenkette (16. Mai 2018)

Neulich beim örtlichen Volkslauf.......













(Foto: P.Borsdorff)

... der nächste wichtige Einsatz für das Fatbike nach Karneval. Endlich einmal ladylike mit wehendem Rock und knallrotem Highgloss-Lippenstift in ganz entspanntem Tempo fahren . Ach ja, falls ein falscher Eindruck entsteht- manchmal fahre ich auch ernsthaft Rad- aber lustig ist auch schön!





Foto oben und unten: 7-jähriger Zuschauer





Bei der Startaufstellung gab es reichlich Interesse am Bike und quasie einen Foto- und Selfietermin .
Hat jemand was von Schnitt geschrieben? Das waren 10km in 1h28 min.





Edit: Passend dazu ein Bild vom Hometrail- ein Blütenstaub-Spinnennetz von der Woche davor:


----------



## Bullbaer (16. Mai 2018)

Ich hab da noch was, Enduro1 in Winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (17. Mai 2018)

Mit der Suzi ohne Mistwetter unterwegs zu sein macht einfach noch mehr gute Laune.


----------



## dopaul (17. Mai 2018)

Ich war ein bisschen auf Tour und habe einen adäquaten Fahrradständer gefunden...


----------



## Pugy (17. Mai 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich war vom 23.4. - 25.4. beruflich in Dresden. Und ich dachte da gibt es keine Fatbiker...



Zwei "Dicke" Dresdner in der Heide


----------



## franticz (18. Mai 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>


du hast ja nen VLOG?! :>


----------



## dopaul (18. Mai 2018)

Meine Tour führte mich nicht nur zum Erbeskopf (s.o.)




Nicht ganz artgerechtes Areal  



 Nein, ich hab die Einladung nicht angenommen....



Dies wäre mein Weg gewesen - der Meinung war zumindest Komoot...



Mullerthal-Trail in Luxemburg - irre dort.
Das kann man in einzelnen Bildern nicht wiedergeben....



 Porta irgendwas  



 Irgendein altes Flugzeug bei Hermeskeil 
Um die Ecke stand noch mehr Zeugs von der Sorte....


----------



## hw_doc (18. Mai 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Meine Tour führte mich nicht nur zum Erbeskopf (s.o.)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 731029
> Nicht ganz artgerechtes Areal
> ...



Ein Bild erinnert mich an Jurassic Park - hast Du denn nicht mal nachgesehen, was hinter dem Tor lebt?
  B)


----------



## dopaul (18. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ein Bild erinnert mich an Jurassic Park - hast Du denn nicht mal nachgesehen, was hinter dem Tor lebt?
> B)


  

Ich hab mich nicht getraut....
Nicht das ES dann nachsieht wie ich schmecke....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Mai 2018)

@dopaul da hast Du ja ne irre Runde gedreht, teilweise durch meine alte Heimat. 

Die Nürburgringtrails sind gar nicht so schlecht, ist halt ne ungewöhnliche Aussicht  

Die luxemburgische Schweiz ist in der Tat krass, hat mir früher sehr viel Spaß gemacht, nicht so wirklich ideal für so ein stark bepacktes Bike, oder? Und doch, man kann es mit Bildern einfangen, so wie hier bei Wikipedia:




Mist, ich bekomme Lust auf Stufen!

Die Porta heisst übrigens Nigra weil schwarz  Und das alte Flugzeug ist ne Replica einer Concorde, drinnen gibt´s noch 120 andere Fluggeräte https://www.flugausstellung.de


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Mai 2018)

Kleine Runde vor dem nächsten Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (20. Mai 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @dopaul da hast Du ja ne irre Runde gedreht, teilweise durch meine alte Heimat.
> 
> Die Nürburgringtrails sind gar nicht so schlecht, ist halt ne ungewöhnliche Aussicht
> 
> ...



Ich war auch vier Tage unterwegs (312km, 5983hm)
Bin von Sinzig schräg durch die Eifel, luxemburgische Schweiz, Trier, Hunsrück inkl. Hohe Wurzel und Erbeskopf bis nach Idar-Oberstein. 
Nach Sinzig und von Idar-Oberstein per Bahn.

Nürburgring muss immer sein. Als junger Kerl mit Motorrädern, später mit Autos, noch später mit RR (Rad am Ring)....
Einmal infiziert.... 

Die luxemburgische Schweiz ist toll. Mit bepacktem Bike und Rucksack habe ich wirklich nur Eindrücke, wenn auch intensive, gesammelt. Ich war halt immer auf den gut fahrbaren, höher gelegenen Wegen unterwegs. Was ich von da allein an tollen Wegen gesehen habe. Hach...
Mit Gepäck und einem gewissen Tagespensum ist man aber vernünftigerweise nur bedingt experimentierfreudig 
Da sollte ich aber auf jeden Fall nochmal hin - ohne Gepäck und/oder auch ohne Rad mit Wanderschuhen.

Die beiden letzten Punkte sind mir doch so bekannt.... 
Bei der Flugausstellung steht ja auch alles dran.
Die "Porta irgendwas" sollte auch jedem bekannt sein 

Es war insgesamt eine tolle Herausforderung. Ich sehe teilweise in erstaunte Gesichter: 
"Mit dem Fatbike....???" 
JA


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Mai 2018)

Sonntagsrunde ohne Stufen aber dafür ein paar Wurzeln auf dem Weg.



 
Langweiliges Verbindungsstück zwischen zwei Waldstücken mit Aussicht, hinterm Kirchturm wird's wieder interessant.





Im Wald dafür alles gut abgetrocknet, kaum mehr eine modrige Stelle zu finden ....







 
Schöne Wurzeltrails ......





mit witziger Einlage zwischendurch. Bisher habe ich jedoch immer die Passage unter'm Baum durch, favorisiert. Mit A.... auf dem Hinterrad kommt man gerade so unter durch. Von dichtem betrachtet sieht die Rampenkonstruktion doch arg abschreckend aus


----------



## Bullbaer (20. Mai 2018)

Kurz und knapp mit Frau 31 Km geradelt. No milk today


----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2018)

Ich war heute wieder mal in der Eisdiele.




Ich habe aber einen Umweg über der Feldberg im Taunus gemacht. Es waren 66 km und 1100 hm.


----------



## Bullbaer (20. Mai 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich war heute wieder mal in der Eisdiele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die ICANs bei dir halten, dann hab ich was feines gefunden


----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2018)

Die Felgen werden nicht nur zur Eisdiele und zurück bewegt, sondern auch im ruppigen Gelände und dabei nicht geschont.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Mai 2018)

Early Bird:





















Insgesamt wurden von mir 3 Plätze angefahren:

*Platz Nummero 1*: belegt von 3 Bikern (5Uhr morgens) -> wenn die mal keinen an der Waffel haben oder stand die Schaukel von den Jungs auch zu Nahe an der Hauswand 

*Platz Nummero 2*: keine freie Sicht zur Sonne 

*Platz Nummero 3*: siehe oben 

Hätte keine Minute später ankommen dürfen 

.... und jetzt Frühstück holen .....

@All: schönes Restpfingstwochenende


----------



## Deleted 217350 (21. Mai 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp mit Frau 31 Km geradelt. No milk today


Deine Frau schaut komisch aus...  .


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Mai 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Early Bird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welch geniale Bilder beim Aufstehen an einem sonnigen freien Tag - Made My Day


----------



## Berganbeter (21. Mai 2018)

Heute war wiedermal seit Wochen Fatbike-Chillen angesagt:Scheee woars!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. Mai 2018)

Heute endlich wieder unterwegs gewesen nachdem mir mein Körper gestern Extrem Couching diktiert hat.

Erster Halt war natürlich die Eisdiele. Gut das die 20km weg ist. Dann ging es weiter zur Amberger Dult. Hier gab es erstmal ne große Tüte Kräppelchen, sowas bekommt man hier in der Oberpfalz sonst nirgends.

Nachdem sich beim Genießen selbiger eine Menschentraube am Fatty bildete und man nicht essen kann wenn man permanent auf Fragen der Passanten antwortet. Notiz an mich -> Mit der dicken immer nen Bogen um den Rummel machen. Nahm ich mit meiner Frau Reis aus.

Auf dem Heimweg trafen uns kleine Regentropfen. Das Donnergrollen dazu deutete an dass die Tropfen gleich größer werden sollen. Und so kam es das wir gute drei Kilometer schwimmen durften. Da meine Frau Regen hasst hat sie ein Tempo bis zur rettenden Brücke aufgelegt dass mir das Herz fast aus der Brust gesprungen ist.

Wie aus Regen langsam Niesel wurde haben wir uns im Wald dann noch ne Fango Packung gegönnt. Problem Nummer zwei tauchte auf.... Meine Frau musste auf Toilette... Und schwups wurde wieder ein Fatty unfreundliches Tempo aufgelegt.

Jetzt lieg ich hier im Sauerstoffzelt, tippe diese Zeilen und hoffe die Fotos dazu unterhalten euch gut.


----------



## Starter77 (21. Mai 2018)

Fatty unfreundliches Tempo? Dann braucht die Dame auch ein Fatty 

War heute auch unterwegs - auf schmalen Pfaden
Entlang des Rothaarsteigs
Zur Millionenbank - die hatten aber nichts für mich 

Und noch am Potsdamer Platz vorbei (den hatte ich mir aber irgendwie anders vorgestellt) 

Am Ende waren es 74,5km und 1720hm


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. Mai 2018)

Heute Abend war ich im heimischen Wald ein bisschen unterwegs um das WE einzuläuten. 
Gleichzeitig hab ich die neuen Magura MT Trail Bremsen eingebremst. Jetzt kann das WE kommen!


----------



## Peng999 (26. Mai 2018)

Das Dude mal wieder auf Reisen

Das weiße Ding, im Hintergrund ist der Mt. St. Helens



 .


----------



## Fatster (26. Mai 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Das Dude mal wieder auf Reisen
> 
> Das weiße Ding, im Hintergrund ist der Mt. St. Helens
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 733709 .



Wow! 
Du hast deine Photoshop-Fertigkeiten aber wirklich nahezu perfektioniert!


----------



## Peng999 (26. Mai 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wow!
> Du hast deine Photoshop-Fertigkeiten aber wirklich nahezu perfektioniert!


Ertappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Mai 2018)

... und bist extra mitten in der Nacht für den Post aufgestanden, um die passende Zeitzone zu simulieren! Respekt!


----------



## Peng999 (27. Mai 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ... und bist extra mitten in der Nacht für den Post aufgestanden, um die passende Zeitzone zu simulieren! Respekt!



Be euch muss ich ja Mühe geben, sonst durchschaut ihr die Nummer sofort


----------



## nailz (27. Mai 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Das weiße Ding, im Hintergrund ist der Mt. St. Helens



Nicht ganz so hoch, nicht ganz so weit weg....Gaaanz hinten in der Mitte ist die Hohe Acht
Blick vom Fuße des Hunsrücks über das Moseltal bis zur Nordschleife
Rechts sieht man den Baufortschritt des neuen Hochmoselübergangs





Eigentlich war nur eine genüssliche Tour geplant, aber ich konnte dem Ruf der Hometrails nicht widerstehen


----------



## MTBpleasure (28. Mai 2018)

Ich habe gestern eine 11 h Tour mit dem Fatbike gemacht von Rhein/ Main über Altenstadt auf den Hoherodskopf hoch und übers Niddatal wieder zurück. 

Vulkanradweg zwischen Hartmannshain und Ober Seemen



 

Nach 4 h das erste Mal Trinkflaschen auffüllen in Grebenhain auf dem Friedhof. 



 

Auf dem Hoherodskopfsteig kurz vor dem Schlussanstieg. Der hat mir bei den gestrigen Temperaturen alles abverlangt. 



 

 

Kleine Stärkung oben am Berg belohnt durch einer tollen Aussicht. 



 

 

 

 

 

Nidda Stausee und die gleichnamige Talsperre die man derzeit nicht überfahren kann wegen Baustelle. 



 

Am Ende standen 200 km und 1628 HM auf meiner Tracking App. 
Letzte Nacht hab ich gut geschlafen!


----------



## MTBpleasure (29. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mal ein neues Thema aufgemacht. Ich suche Fatbiker die Lust haben am 14.7.2018 in Külsheim an einem 12h Rennen im 3er oder 4er Team teil zu nehmen. Näheres hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fat...-mtb-rennen-am-14-7-2018-in-kuelsheim.872228/


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Mai 2018)

Inspiriert durch "Sacki"





.... hab ich mich auf die Suche des "Höhlenfelsens" begeben:

Campingplatz in Dahn




Felsen gefunden:




Eine Etage tiefer:




Gewitter zieht auf:




Vorspeise:




Hauptspeise:




Best friends:




Nächstes Mal bin ich dann mit Kocher und Schlafsack unterwegs


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Mai 2018)

Im Saarland mit meiner besseren Hälfte unterwegs gewesen


----------



## BigHit66 (31. Mai 2018)

Neben meinem Fully durfte diesmal auch der Dicke mit nach Finale Ligure.....




...und hat sich erstaunlich gut geschlagen.




Finale-Klassiker wenn man das Fatty schon mal dabei hat...








Das Fully schluckt die Kompression geschmeidiger weg..




...mit dem Fatty geht's aber auch 




Erstaunlicherweise habe ich keinen Mantel (Jumbo Jim Lite Skin 4.0) am Fatty im felsigen Gelände gekillt - bei meinen Kumpels mit den Fullys waren 2 Maxxis hinüber.

Sorry für die Bild-Quali, hatte diesmal nur das Handy dabei.


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Mai 2018)

Finale mit dem Fatti ist immer Geil 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Ist leider schon wieder drei Jahre her 
Ich glaube , ich sollte da mal wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (31. Mai 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Finale mit dem Fatti ist immer Geil
> 
> Ist leider schon wieder drei Jahre her
> Ich glaube , ich sollte da mal wieder hin



Waaaaas schon 3 Jahre her, dann wird's mal wieder höchste Zeit - ein FAT-Bike-Treffen in Finale wäre auch mal cool


----------



## RoDeBo (1. Juni 2018)

...jetzt wo die Welt in Regen versinkt ist es an der Zeit an bessere Tage zu denken...z.B. im Schwarzwald neulich...
incl. Kandel-Befahrung mit herrlichster Abfahrt, die leider nicht im Bild festgehalten ist, da ich mit Fahren voll beschäftigt war und am Ende einen Bus kriegen musste/wollte, um nicht zusätzliche gut 600hm Straße bergauf strampeln zu müssen...also keine Zeit für Fotostop.














St. Märgen und auf dem Feldberg sogar noch Schnee












Kunst!:


----------



## Gravelander (1. Juni 2018)

Zumindest FAST unterwegs. Am Samstagmorgen gehts los und ein wenig mehr als zwei Wochen später sind wir wieder zurück. So sieht unser Wohnzimmer derzeit aus:





keine Angst, in den hinteren Radtaschen sind bisher bloß Luftmatratzen und Schlafsäcke enthalten, beides Kategorie Ultraleicht.

und hier noch meines:





Die Rahmentasche für das Dude kam nun auch noch rechtzeitig von Alpkit an und deren Leuchtorange passt fabelhaft zum Rahmen!

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es nicht allzu viele Tragepassagen gibt, hehe. Ich melde mich dann mit Bildern zurück, aber wohl erst nach der Reise.


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Juni 2018)

Gestern in den Tiefen des Wienerwalds:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. Juni 2018)

Nen kleinen Test zur Wasserverdrängung durchgeführt. Der Aufschwimm Effekt bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ist nicht ohne. 
Das Geräusch dabei auch interessant  

Das Fuse hatte es leichter


----------



## hw_doc (1. Juni 2018)

Eine Absage nach der anderen, also sind wir halt in Kassel geblieben und dort gefahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (2. Juni 2018)

Abendliche Bewegungsrunde mit dem Damenrad 

Genau das richtige nach dem langen Regen


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Juni 2018)

Im morgendlichen Nebel unterwegs ....



 
.... bissel Wurzeltrails, kaum genutzt und deshalb größtenteils wieder zugewachsen.



 
Noch versaut mir die Lauf ab und an die Linie, gerade wenn man mit etwas Schwung über Wurzeln muss und das VR abhebt. Das geht mit dem starren Commando immer noch besser.





Dafür läuft es hier um so besser


----------



## ufp (3. Juni 2018)




----------



## hw_doc (3. Juni 2018)

Heut fast nur Milch vor der Linse beim Blick gen Deister:


 

Zum Glück verzieht sich das nun alles pünktlich zu Beginn der Arbeitswoche!



 

Und das Treppchen ist dem dicken Kind nun auch bekannt.
Hoffentlich hinterlässt der Knard auch keinen bleibenden Eindruck in der rechten Kettenstrebe. Mal sehen, ob sich das Laufrad etwas rauszentrieren lässt...


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Juni 2018)

Heute hatte ich zwei Inspiranten 

Für die Location:





Für den Kocher:

























Danke an @Radde 

Schee wars mal wieder


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2018)

sehr cool  Ist das wieder im Pfälzer Wald?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juni 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sehr cool  Ist das wieder im Pfälzer Wald?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2018)

hast du eine gemütliche Tour zu den coolen Felsen  bin noch auf Inspirationssuche fürs Wochenende, evtl. verschlägt es mich ja ins Saarland


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Juni 2018)

Obacht: Pfälzer Wald ≠ Saarland (!)


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2018)

und wir Saarländer dürfen auch nicht einfach so in die Pfalz einreisen  
aber mit Schweizer Kennzeichen kann ich ggf. unerkannt durchschlüpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juni 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hast du eine gemütliche Tour zu den coolen Felsen  bin noch auf Inspirationssuche fürs Wochenende, evtl. verschlägt es mich ja ins Saarland



Saarland????

Pfälzer in die Pfalz .... Saarländer in die Saar


----------



## Vighor (5. Juni 2018)

Tour bei Stadtkyll in der Eifel


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juni 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Saarland????
> 
> Pfälzer in die Pfalz .... Saarländer in die Saar



Den kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Speedskater (6. Juni 2018)

@Vighor, welche Einbauhöhe hat denn die Gabel?


----------



## Vighor (7. Juni 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Vighor, welche Einbauhöhe hat denn die Gabel?


Das ist die Original Version mit 465mm axle-crown. (Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kann das aber nachmessen). Die aktuele Gabel bij Muru ist in 465 und 485mm erhältlich.

(edit: ist doch 465mm gemessen )


----------



## Alexcoop (9. Juni 2018)

Da das gute Stück als Drittrad ein bisschen im Schatten steht durfte es zumindest mit nach Zeeland um den Dämmen und Radwegen etwas zu entfliehen


----------



## Bullbaer (9. Juni 2018)

Hot ... and thirsty 
Jo, ich halte die 77 Kg!


----------



## Speedskater (9. Juni 2018)

Vighor schrieb:


> Das ist die Original Version mit 465mm axle-crown. (Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kann das aber nachmessen). Die aktuele Gabel bij Muru ist in 465 und 485mm erhältlich.
> 
> (edit: ist doch 465mm gemessen )



danke


----------



## franticz (10. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (10. Juni 2018)

Erste Runde - natürlich durch Hannover:



 

Keine 20 km, aber eine ganz schöne Anstrengung der anderen Art für die Beine...


----------



## fatbikepeg (11. Juni 2018)

Bin heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit geblitzt worden..


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juni 2018)

After the rain:


----------



## Peng999 (12. Juni 2018)

Tolle Bilder 

Gerade das 1 und das 3.


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Juni 2018)

Auf den Spuren von Herren Peng und Fibbs...

...leider mit schlechterer Bildqualität...





















immerhin die Fahrradständer sind mal passend 












...das Wetter leider nicht immer so... 









...aber sehr schön da! Ja. Kann man mal wieder machen... Definitiv!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Juni 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Bin heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit geblitzt worden..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 740001


Aahhh,ein FixFoto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (15. Juni 2018)

Overnighter mal anders.

Im eigenen Rohbau...






Das einzige Mal wo mein Fatty ins Wohnzimmer darf, zumindestens wenn die Frau daheim ist


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2018)

schickes Wohnzimmer Und so clean im Einrichtungsstil  so minimalistisch


----------



## Peng999 (16. Juni 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schickes Wohnzimmer Und so clean im Einrichtungsstil  so minimalistisch


Einfach mit den Kärcher durch und alles ist wieder sauber... Was will ich mer


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Juni 2018)

Leider waren bei der heutigen Tour die Trails recht kurz , dafür waren aber die Ausblicke umso schöner


----------



## Fatster (16. Juni 2018)

Und ist die Gruppe noch so klein, einer muss der Dicke sein


----------



## Woppes (16. Juni 2018)

Nach einer fast halbjährigen, krankheitsbedingten Zwangspause war ich vorgestern wieder mit dem Fatbike unterwegs


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Juni 2018)

schöne Tour heute...









vieleicht hat mein Begleiter noch paar Bilder.....später gibt es noch mal einen Film davon....


----------



## Deleted468118 (16. Juni 2018)

Zipfe is back


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Juni 2018)

Hola!


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juni 2018)

Hättest dich wenigstens plusbikebiker nennen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted468118 (16. Juni 2018)

Hättest wenigstens paar unterwegs Bilder einstellen können


----------



## svennox (17. Juni 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ..Campingplatz in Dahn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..ohh ja interessante Aufnahmen !
Das 1. Foto hätte ich waagerecht geschossen .. aber geliked habe ich es in deinem Album natürlich trotzdem


----------



## Deleted468118 (17. Juni 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> ..ohh ja interessante Aufnahmen !
> Das 1. Foto hätte ich waagerecht geschossen .. aber geliked habe ich es in deinem Album natürlich trotzdem


Du bist mein Held


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2018)

Zipfeee schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 742322 Anhang anzeigen 742323 Anhang anzeigen 742324 Anhang anzeigen 742325 Anhang anzeigen 742326 Anhang anzeigen 742327 Anhang anzeigen 742328 Anhang anzeigen 742329 Anhang anzeigen 742330 Anhang anzeigen 742331 Zipfe is back



Hurraaaaa 

er ist wieder da


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Juni 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hurraaaaa
> 
> er ist wieder da



"Er ist wieder da!" war ein anderer 

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juni 2018)

Zipfeee schrieb:


> Hättest wenigstens paar unterwegs Bilder einstellen können


Wollte ich ja, aber der Film war voll


----------



## MTBpleasure (17. Juni 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> "Er ist wieder da!" war ein anderer



Ist hier etwa schwarzer Humor anwesend? 

Ich war am Donnerstag alleine im Taunus unterwegs und war tatsächlich alleine. Schön wenn man mal die Trails für sich hat. Vor lauter Trails wurde das Knipsen von Bildern fast vergessen aber nur fast. Hier das Anstandsbild!


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Juni 2018)

hier noch der Film zur Tour
mein Begleiter war etwas schüchtern vor der Kamera


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> "Er ist wieder da!" war ein anderer
> 
> Danke für die Bilder!




Ich hab ja auch den schüchternen Fotografen gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (17. Juni 2018)

Schnelles Mittagstündchen


----------



## bikebecker (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Im Odenwald unterwegs .



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2018)

... wenn man die Reifenbreite in Relation zur Rahmengrösse setzt muss das Bild zu den Semifatten


----------



## hw_doc (17. Juni 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Schnelles Mittagstündchen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 742554
> Anhang anzeigen 742555
> ...



Fatbike von Giant?
  B)


----------



## Starter77 (17. Juni 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fatbike von Giant?
> B)



Wäre uns neu oder ?
Mir war der originale Salsa Stem etwas zu lang


----------



## bikebecker (17. Juni 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wenn man die Reifenbreite in Relation zur Rahmengrösse setzt muss das Bild zu den Semifatten


Super Plus ➕ 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laaspher (17. Juni 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Schnelles Mittagstündchen
> Hohenroth lohnt immer
> Sehr schön
> Viele Grüße ins Wittgensteiner
> ...


----------



## Starter77 (17. Juni 2018)

Danke, viele Grüße zurück in die Schweiz


----------



## hw_doc (17. Juni 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Wäre uns neu oder ?
> Mir war der originale Salsa Stem etwas zu lang



Die gibt's doch auch in kurz!  

Ich kämpfte mich heute durch den Wind in den Deister. Als sei das nicht anstrengend genug gewesen, wollte die Reverb irgendwann nicht mehr nach oben - Luft raus.

Im Nachhinein fiel mir ein, dass sich die Jungs, die ich nach ner Dämpferpumpe fragte, doch die Frage gestellt haben könnten, was ich wohl an meinem Rad damit will...

Trotz negativer Antwort kurbelte ich mich nach oben, um dort wenigstens eine Abfahrt mitgenommen zu haben:


 

Zurück in die Stadt ging es dann aufgrund weiterhin fehlender 7,5 cm Sattelhöhe per S-Bahn, keinen Bock mehr gehabt... 
Ich musste schließlich noch ne Runde auf dem Lieger absolvieren und die neue Sitzposition plus Autopiloten testen...  B)


----------



## Starter77 (17. Juni 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Die gibt's doch auch in kurz!
> 
> Ja es musste halt schnell gehen - und dann ist es dabei geblieben. Kommt schonmal vor


----------



## eensfufzich (18. Juni 2018)

ein paar halbwegs gelungene handybilder zwei vergangener ausflüge...
mit den i9 naben ist der dicke jetzt echt zum schreihals mutiert, muttis zerren ihre kinder beiseite und omis bleiben mit angstgeweiteten augen paralysiert stehen -und das passiert schon bei schritttempo


----------



## waldi28 (18. Juni 2018)

Nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen, den Kopf frei zu strampeln.






Beim letzten Wolf bin ich dann auch noch mal vorbeigekommen.






Aber der Gedenkstein hat auch mittlerweile ausgedient. Seit letztem Sommer wurden in deren Nähe bereits zwei Schafherden von einem Wolf etwas dezimiert. So dass der Wolf auch hier wieder heimisch ist .






Jetzt noch ein Bierchen, unter die Dusche, und dann ab ins Bett.
Prost


----------



## ChristianNO (19. Juni 2018)

Kindernay-Prototyp beim Styrkeprøven Eidsvoll-Oslo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 63km, 25.35km/h Schnitt

Quelle: https://www.sportograf.com/en/shop/event/4566#jb-embedexpanded
Bild Nr. 38.

Auf dem Bild bin zwar ich zu sehen, aber Bild ist nicht von mir gemacht.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2018)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen, den Kopf frei zu strampeln.
> 
> Uiih falsches Glas :-o


----------



## drahdiwaberl (19. Juni 2018)

Bereit zur Trailpflege morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit!


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Juni 2018)

erstens kommt es anders und zeitens als man denkt......

der Gipfel sollte mein Ziel für heute sein, 500hm kurbeln und 700hm tragen standen auf dem Plan....




das Karwendel ist einfach immer schön anzusehn....




leider hab ich beim Kurbeln schnell gemerkt, 29° und als ATW Tour ab Mittag wird das heute nix 
also bin ich bis zur Alm gekurbelt und hab es mir gut gehen lassen 




einen kleinen Trail gab es aber trotzdem noch, den "Keine Tour ohne Trail!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juni 2018)

Kleine Bikebergsteigertour im Pfälzerwald absolviert:


----------



## Fatster (21. Juni 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kleine Bikebergsteigertour im Pfälzerwald absolviert:



Ähm ..  .. und *wieso* genau gehst Du da anfangs zu Fuss hoch?


----------



## Starter77 (21. Juni 2018)

Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des längsten Tag des Jahres genutzt
Schön war's


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juni 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ähm ..  .. und *wieso* genau gehst Du da anfangs zu Fuss hoch?



Ähm weil ICH KANN


----------



## chris4711 (22. Juni 2018)

Ist Michael Schumacher nicht auch ab u an die Strecken zu Fuß abgelaufen, bevor er ein Rennen gewonnen hat?


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Juni 2018)

Samstagsausflug


----------



## Fatster (23. Juni 2018)

Impressionen des ersten „UnNuRuTa“, des „Unterländer Nur Runter Tages“, zu dem sich um 8.30 Uhr vier von sechs  



und, nachdem wir vier den ersten Trail alleine abgeritten sind, ab 9.30 Uhr dann auch noch die restlichen Beiden einfanden. 




Kurz zusammengefasst:
Auf meiner persönlichen „Trail-Fun-Skala“ waren das heute *11 von 10* Punkten 
Was uns die Guides von der ersten Minute an an technischen Trail-Leckerbissen um die Ohren gehauen haben .. sensationell!
Flowtrails mit Anliegern gespickt, kleine Sprünge, senkrechte „Freefall“ Absätze, Wurzeltrails, ruppige verblockte Passagen bis zum Abwinken, heute war permanent immer, wirklich immer was geboten!


 

 

 




 



Nur einmal wurde ich kurz stutzig, als der Guide seine Schoner anzog




 

Und nach jeder Passage gings dann immer wieder ans Verladen der Räder, dann alle Mann rein in den uns bereits erwartenden LandRover





und ab zur nächsten Trailorgie.



























... usw usw ...

Vielen Dank an @carbonpiet , @Peng999 , @Uptown767 , Hartmut und Volker für‘s Mitfahren und Mitspaßhaben


----------



## Deleted468118 (23. Juni 2018)

12 von 10 Punkte auf der Kaiserschmarrenskala


----------



## MTBpleasure (24. Juni 2018)

Schöne Aussichten im "Unterländle" meiner Heimat. Gestern die Heimat genossen bei fast bestem Bike- Wetter. Leider etwas windig...

Burgruine "Weibertreu" in Weinsberg



 



 

Waldheide Heilbronn - früher militärisches Sperrgebiet durch die Amis - heute holt sich die Natur langsam ihr Eigentun wieder zurück. 



 

Schweinsberg Turm Heilbronn



 

Weinberge nahe dem Gaffenberg Heilbronn



 

Reisberg Brücke oberhalb der A81 in Blickrichtung Weinsberger Autobahnkreuz und im Hintergrund der Wildenberg



 

Zwischen Neulautern und dem Stocksberg nahe Prevorst



 

Löwensteiner Aussichtsplattform und in den Löwensteiner Weinbergen 



 

 

 

Am Breitenauer See fast am Ende der Tour. Anschließend noch 10 km "gemütliches" Ausradeln bis es bei Muttern mein Lieblingsessen gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (24. Juni 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Schöne Aussichten im "Unterländle" meiner Heimat. Gestern die Heimat genossen bei fast bestem Bike- Wetter. Leider etwas windig...
> 
> Burgruine "Weibertreu" in Weinsberg
> 
> ...



 ... dann waren wir ca. 5km Luftlinie voneinander weg


----------



## MTBpleasure (24. Juni 2018)

Trails bin ich natürlich auch gefahren. Einige Trails von früher waren weg, einige hab ich neu entdeckt.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Am Ende standen 66 km und fast 1400 HM auf dem virtuellen Tacho.


----------



## MTBpleasure (24. Juni 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... dann waren wir ca. 5km Luftlinie voneinander weg



Ich hab leider keine Glasgugel. 
Wo seid ihr denn alles gefahren? 
Meine Runde sah so aus Weinsberg - "Sattel" - Waldheide, Schweinsberg, Gaffenberg, wieder Waldheide, Reisberg, Salzweg Richtung Löwensteiner Berge, Neulautern und Stocksberg, Löwenstein und Breitenauer See. Ich bin dort öfters wenn ich meine Eltern besuche...


----------



## Fatster (24. Juni 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine Glasgugel.
> Wo seid ihr denn alles gefahren?
> Meine Runde sah so aus Weinsberg - "Sattel" - Waldheide, Schweinsberg, Gaffenberg, wieder Waldheide, Reisberg, Salzweg Richtung Löwensteiner Berge, Neulautern und Stocksberg, Löwenstein und Breitenauer See. Ich bin dort öfters wenn ich meine Eltern besuche...



Glasgugel wäre auch nicht nötig gewesen, Tour war im „Wir im Süden“ Faden angekündigt  
Schade, aber scho „numm ums Eck“ 

Wenns dich wieder mal in die Heimat verschlägt, dann meld dich doch vorher kurz, dann fahren wir mal Teile des gestrigen Tages. Da gibts ne schöne Rundtour mit 30 km, 700hm und so viele S2-Trails, dass sie dir zu den Ohren rauskommen


----------



## MTBpleasure (24. Juni 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Glasgugel wäre auch nicht nötig gewesen, Tour war im „Wir im Süden“ Faden angekündigt
> Schade, aber scho „numm ums Eck“
> 
> Wenns dich wieder mal in die Heimat verschlägt, dann meld dich doch vorher kurz, dann fahren wir mal Teile des gestrigen Tages. Da gibts ne schöne Rundtour mit 30 km, 700hm und so viele S2-Trails, dass sie dir zu den Ohren rauskommen



Ich hab den Fred „Wir im Süden“ nicht im Abo und leider auch nicht gelesen. Beim nächsten Mal dann wobei ihr eh "voll"  gewesen seid.... von den Plätzen.  Meist schaffe ich es nicht Familie und Biken unter einem Hut zu bringen. Ich hab nur einen Tag Zeit und auch noch 3-4h Autofahrt hin und zurück.

Viele Trails kenne ich und eine Runde um die Waldheide, Schweinsberg und Gaffenberg ist schon recht traillastig. Das dürfte wohl auch eure Runde gewesen sein. Edit: ich glaube aber, ihr seid die Beilsteiner Trails gefahren. Die kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## svennox (24. Juni 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ..Mit dem Zug ging es also von Hannover nach Dresden:
> Bis es dazu kommen konnte, gab es noch eine kurze Diskussion mit der Zugbegleitung, die mir erklärte, dass mein Rad außerhalb des Fahrradhalters auch fest an daran angeschlossen nicht transportiert werden dürfe. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Erlebnis vor rund zwei Jahren war sie aber lösungsorientiert und prüfte kurzerhand (negativ), ob ein Rolli für den Zug angekündigt war - schon war der weitere Verbleib geklärt.
> 
> Da das Wetter recht gut war, beschloss ich, schon zwei Halte vor Dresden Hbf den Zug zu verlassen: Riesa ist effektiv knapp 65 km die Elbe entlang von Dresden entfernt. Aber erstmal musste der Grashüpfer befreit werden:
> ...


RESPEKT .. krasse FATBIKE-TOUR .. und tolle Bilder !!! ..THX. !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (24. Juni 2018)

„Sauloch“-Senke:

.. to be or not to be ...





... _runterfahren_ war - unter innerlicher Verabschiedung vom Leben  und mit Hose gestrichen voll  - möglich ...





... hochkrabbeln nicht ... 

edit:
Jaaa, ich weiß, sieht gar nicht so steil aus ... tut‘s auf Bildern aber bekanntlich nie


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> „Sauloch“-Senke:
> 
> .. to be or not to be ...
> 
> ...



Ähm warum fährst du da nicht wieder hoch???? 
SORRY, aber bei so einer Steilvorlage  
..... und wo ist deine Bluto hin?? #NOSHOX -> yeahhhh


----------



## Fatster (24. Juni 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ähm warum fährst du da nicht wieder hoch????
> SORRY, aber bei so einer Steilvorlage
> ..... und wo ist deine Bluto hin?? #NOSHOX -> yeahhhh



Weil ich nicht *wollte!  *
Und die BLUTO kommt dieser Tage wieder dran, aber gestern wollte ich mal den direkten Vergleich zwischen VOLL- und NO-Shox


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2018)

Dann will ich auch mal ein schönes Wochenende Revue passieren lassen.
Zusammen mit der allerbesten Ehefrau @Anschie84 den ersten gemeinsamen BIKEurlaub gebucht  
Da durfte natürlich ein super Guide nicht fehlen -> @Zipfeee 

Die Kids wurden zunächst am Leoganger Bikepark auf dem Kidstrail abgesetzt:
(Psst  .... Kids  waren gar nicht dabei, aber beim nächsten mal ....)




Zuerst ging es an der Knappenstube vorbei, hier durften die Schnitzel und Haxen noch frei herumlaufen, warum ein Schwein nur noch 3 Haxen hatte 




Einfach goldig:




Danach durften wir aufgrund einer Umleitung auf verpodenen Wegen weiterfahren, bzw. schieben. Sakra war des Steil, ja ja auf den Bildern ....




Die Schwester von Fräulein Milka war auch da 




Bilder von dem Stier vom Bauern Almhofer hab ich leider keine gemacht, der versuchte mich die ganze Zeit vom Rad zu stupsen  Der wusste natürlich von den Bikern auf seinen Wegen  Des Weiteren behauptete der Bauer ROTZFRECH: Der Kaiserschmarren von der Lindlalm wird im Supermarkt eingekauft  Dazu später mehr ...

Oben angekommen wurde zunächst geparkt:




Chris der Spinner hatte doch tatsächlich die Cuba Flagge dabei 




Welch eine Aussicht 




Die Lindlalm:







Vorspeise .... Kas- und Speckknödelsuppe 




... und hier der weltbeste Kaiserschmarren den ich bisher verspeisen durfte (und das waren schon einige ...)




Achja Hr. Almhofer der Kaiserschmarren ist NICHT aus dem Supermarkt  Wird dir ein Anwalt aber noch einmal per Einschreiben dokumentieren   Darüber hat sich die Almcrew sicherlich ne ganze Stunde rege Unterhalten 

Abends gab dann noch ne große Portion Gulasch beim Hüttwirt: (klare Empfehlung)  ...




....bevor es mit der Asitzbahn noch einmal auf den Berg hinauf ging um die Sonnwendfeier zu bestaunen  Bilder hab ich leider keine davon 

Ein geniales Wochenende ging mal wieder viel zu schnell vorüber, wir kommen wieder KEINE Frage 
Vielen Dank an @Zipfeee für ALLES


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Juni 2018)

Kleine Morgenrunde:


----------



## digi-foto.at (27. Juni 2018)

Heute durfte das dicke endlich wieder mal raus..
Ist sich zwar nur mehr ne kleine "Nach der Arbeit den Kopf frei"-Runde um den See vor der Tür ausgegangen, aber besser als nix 













cu
Kurt


----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. Juni 2018)




----------



## caponedd (27. Juni 2018)

… wenn Dein kleiner dicker Freund zu Dir sagt:
„Komm´ wir fahren mal in die Stadt!“,
und auf einmal hast Du fast eine Audienz bei den „Königinnen der Steinzeit“!!


----------



## Starter77 (27. Juni 2018)

Heute Abend auch nochmal ein Ründchen gedreht

Immerhin 800hm, dafür das ich gar nicht damit gerechnet hatte los zu können war es okay.
Und Spaß gemacht hat es


----------



## hw_doc (27. Juni 2018)

Ah, richtig - ich war ja die Tage in Berlin:




 
Der Transport erfolgte sicher und klaglos per Bahn - Absprung in Werder.




Dort gibt es einen Weinberg.

Von dort aus habe ich mich in die große Stadt durchgekämpft:



 



 



 



 

An Tag 2 versetzte mich ein gesetzter Mitfahrer - womöglich spielte die Aussicht auf eine Schlechtwetterfahrt da auch ne Rolle.
Damit stand ich dann ohne Tourenprogramm da.


Also in meiner Not bei Komoot registriert und mir Touren in Berlin angesehen. Die hier wurde es dann:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/36375012

Start war für mich aber in Neukölln - dann weiter über den Kreuzberg - alles bei Nieselregen, der nicht in der Wetterapp angekündigt war. 


 
So waren die Stufen vom Freiheitsdenkmal runter nochmal eine schöne Rutschpartie...

Auch am ICC hatte es noch immer Regen und ich musste mich das zweite Mal unterstellen:


 



 
Alles klar...
Der Wetterbericht änderte sich übrigens bis abends nicht mehr und dazwischen waren einige Zwangspausen unter Bäumen angesagt.




 
Teufelsberg in der Ferne - tatsächlich aber auch nur einen Steinwurf entfernt. Drumherum gibt es wirklich viele Trails, kann man nicht meckern!



 



 



 



 


 

War fahrerisch deutlich spannender, als die Bilder erahnen lassen. Die zweite Hälfte auf der anderen Seeseite dann ruhiger mit mehr befestigten Wegen.
Anschließend freute ich mich über eine warme Dusche aus der Leitung. 

In jedem Fall war ich sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal dort!

Am letzten Tag hatte es auch wieder Sonne:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (28. Juni 2018)

Nachdem ich jetzt gerade zehn Tage in den Dolomiten war - allerdings mit dünnen Reifen - habe ich mich gestern mal wieder im Taunus rumgetrieben....
Es ging von Kronberg Richtung Altkönig, zum Feldberg, Staufen und dann über den Kellerskopf wieder Richtung Mainz.
Fazit: Im Taunus gehts nicht so hoch hinaus wie in den Dolomiten aber trotzdem ordentlich bergauf (insgesamt rund 70km mit 1800hm) und auch wenn es weniger spektakulär ist - schön ist es auch


----------



## cherokee190 (1. Juli 2018)

Sonnenschein und angenehme Temperaturen, also ab an den Strand .....



 

 

 



Wassertemperatur ist auch ok und zu dieser Tageszeit der Strand noch schön leer. 
Fazit mal wieder besteätigt, Bud & Lou sind im aufgewühlten Strandsand immer noch die Referenz. Da sehen die Minions schnell recht alt aus


----------



## Starter77 (1. Juli 2018)

Trotz Erkältung mal den Kadaver bewegt und dem Salsa ein paar Sonnenstrahlen geschenkt.

Am Ende waren es 47km und 1300hm.
Immerhin


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Juli 2018)

Gestern und Heute war Fatbike-Chillen in Greifenstein angesagt:Scheeee woars!

 

 

 v


----------



## rsu (1. Juli 2018)

Dieses WE auf Kurzbesuch in Freiburg. Immer wieder schön dort und einfach unglaublich viele und abwechslungsreiche Trails. Schöne Ausblicke auf die Stadt gab es auch... und eine alte Dame der die Fatbikes den Blick versperrten und sich aufregte 





Am zweiten Tag lief der Kleine bergauf zur Höchstform auf, da ging doch einiges. "Gipfel"glück vom Aussichtsturm am Rosskopf




Nach getaner Arbeit gab es nicht nur eine Kugel ... Die hatten wir uns auch verdient  die Eisdiele "Die Eismanufaktur" hat erst seit kurzem offen und können wir nur wärmstens empfehlen. Wir werden sie als Tourabschluss vermissen


----------



## crossy-pietro (2. Juli 2018)

Hi,

ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Wochen (Bildquali nicht immer optimal, da allein unterwegs und Pics aus Videos gecaptured - der Moment/das Motiv war mir wichtiger  )




































Schönen Wochenstart


----------



## chris4711 (2. Juli 2018)

Für unterwegs u. in Aktion sind das schon mehr als nur passable Bilder 
Bin meist zu faul für Bilder aber mit so nem Video geht das ja scheinbar (unterwegs zumindest) ohne viel Zeitaufwand... hm...


----------



## crossy-pietro (2. Juli 2018)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Für unterwegs u. in Aktion sind das schon mehr als nur passable Bilder
> Bin meist zu faul für Bilder aber mit so nem Video geht das ja scheinbar (unterwegs zumindest) ohne viel Zeitaufwand... hm...



Merci 
Kostet schon bisi Zeit aber wenn man Spaß dran hat, isses okay (zum Beispiel musste ich 3x durch den Bach ). Die Aufnahmen sind mit iPhone SE auf nem Gorilla-Pod gemacht. Kannst halt im Nachgang perfekt den "Auslöse-Zeitpunkt" bestimmen und bist nich auf Selbstauslöser (Zeitdruck) oder Fernbedienung/-auslöser angewiesen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Juli 2018)

Jetzt geht's los 
Vinschgau erster Tag. 


 

 

 

 

 

 
Keine Angst , wir kamen noch mal mit einem blauen Auge davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (2. Juli 2018)

Gestern hab ich trotz der Hitze mal die Wahnbachtalsperre in Angriff genommen...war eine schöne Sache, aber hintenraus echt eine Qual. Mein Respekt an alle, die 70 km-Touren und ähnliches auf dem fatten Bock abreißen...ich fand schon 32 km recht mühsam...

von Anfang an immer wieder schöne Trails...




auch von Anfang an: immer wieder Bruchholz im Weg, das z.T. auch ganz schön störte...




gratis Wasser in Talsperrenqualität!





leichtes Mittelmeergefühl...




...und auch weiterhin schön schmal...





...dann mal eher Bretagne-Reminiszenzen...


----------



## svennox (3. Juli 2018)

@hw_doc .. tolle Tour !
UND da du sagtest, dass du nochmal durch Berlin radeln wirst,
kann ich dir nur empfehlen dir das nächste mal .. die richtige WETTER-APP zu suchen,
denn BERLIN ist GROSS .. sehr gross .. d.h. DU MUßT ZUR SICHERHEIT NICHT NUR NACH BERLIN SUCHEN..
.. sondern in der APP den Bezirk eingeben .. dann wird dir das Wetter das nächste mal hoffentlich nicht einen Streich spielen 

ps. denn auch ich hab schon oft erlebt, dass es in einem Bezirk regnete und zur gleichen Zeit .. nur 1km entfernt die Sonne knallte 

Wie gesagt, BERLIN ist einfach zu groß um NUR grob nach dem Wetterbericht zu schauen und zu hoffen das das stimmt was dort zu lesen ist ! .. DESHALB hat Berlin auch mehrere Wetterstationen .. manchmal sogar gleich 2 in EINEM Bezirk !!!  .. beste Grüße, sven


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Juli 2018)

Vinschgau Tag 2 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Rechtzeitig vor dem Gewitter zurück


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Juli 2018)

@Allgaeufexufex da werde ich glatt neidisch  , obwohl es bei uns auch nicht so schlecht ist....


----------



## nailz (3. Juli 2018)

Stark! 
Wo ist das Video mit den Outtakes?


----------



## hw_doc (3. Juli 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> @hw_doc .. tolle Tour !
> UND da du sagtest, dass du nochmal durch Berlin radeln wirst,
> kann ich dir nur empfehlen dir das nächste mal .. die richtige WETTER-APP zu suchen,
> denn BERLIN ist GROSS .. sehr gross .. d.h. DU MUßT ZUR SICHERHEIT NICHT NUR NACH BERLIN SUCHEN..
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, aber wenn ich mich am Tag in nem Radius von rund 35 km in und um Berlin bewege und sich das Wetter quasi nicht ändert, muss ich wohl nicht nach dem "richtigen" Bezirk in der App suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (4. Juli 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Vinschgau Tag 2
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 748387 Anhang anzeigen 748388 Anhang anzeigen 748389 Anhang anzeigen 748390 Anhang anzeigen 748391 Anhang anzeigen 748392 Anhang anzeigen 748393 Anhang anzeigen 748396
> ...



Drei Tage durchhalten alleine Du noch musst, goldener Jedi


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Juli 2018)

nailz schrieb:


> Stark!
> Wo ist das Video mit den Outtakes?



....gibt recht wenige, wenn ich so ein Video mache gilt die "Einversuchsregel" , sonst wird man nicht fertig 
zugegeben die "schweren" Stellen hab ich ausgelassen, die fahr ich mit dem Fatty nicht


----------



## Speedskater (4. Juli 2018)

Servus,
ich plane in der Zeit von Mitte August bis Mitte September ca. 2 Wochen im Vinschgau zu verbringen.
Im Moment kann ich den Termin noch nicht festtackern.
Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand in der Zeit mit dem Fätbike dort.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Juli 2018)

Pfälzer Toskana:




Pfälzer Riesenechse:




Pfälzer Hügel:




Pfälzer Sundowner:




Pfälzer Trepplein:




Pfälzer Abendrot:


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Drei Tage durchhalten alleine Du noch musst, goldener Jedi



Es mir eine Übergroße Freude sein wird Dich hier Begrüßen zu dürfen Junger Padawan 

Nur Geduld Du haben musst mit mir altem " Fatten " Stollenjedi


----------



## hw_doc (4. Juli 2018)

Ich war am letzten Wochenende viel unterwegs.

Am Freitag konnt ich nach meinem Arbeitstag tatsächlich noch soweit geradeaus schauen, dass es mich auf den Lieger zog:




Man beachte den Flugverkehr!



 



 

Die Lichtstimmung war phantastisch - dazu kommt, dass man auf dem Lieger den Blick beim Fahren viel mehr nach oben gerichtet hat, als auf nem normalen Rad.



 
Fast wie auf Malle...  B)

Tags darauf mal wieder das Leichte über Wald und Wiesen gescheucht - nur ein Schnappschuss vor der Wennigser Eisediele zum Beweis seiner Existenz:


 
Nun wird es Zeit, die Bremsen zu entlüften...

Vom Trail-Sonntag gibt es keine Bilder!  BP


----------



## Fatster (7. Juli 2018)

Se Silence before se Storm


----------



## Hilfmernauf (7. Juli 2018)

Bin Anfang Juni nen Senioren-AlpenX mit meinem Breitreifenrad gefahren, zusammen mit 2 Freunden auf voll gefederten Schmalreifengeländerädern. Insgesamt um die 10700 Höhenmeter in 7,5 Etappen von Mittenwald nach Riva. Sehr viele Mitmenschen gingen davon aus, dass das in meinem Alter (54 Jahre), meinem Gesundheitszustand (Mäßiges Übergewicht, künstliche Hüfte, verschraubte Wirbelsäule, kaputter Ellenbogen links und Schulter rechts) und mit meinem Rad (Stahlfatbike ungefedert) nicht geht. Ging aber trotzdem.
Ich werde die Bilder nach und nach hier zeigen, sind aber "nur" Handyfotos. Also:

Mein Rad:










Ein Singular Puffin mit
- SRam GX 1x11, vorne 28 Zähne, hinten eine Hope Kassette 10-44
- Laufradsatz Hope Naben und Surley my other brother Darryl, tubeless mit vorne Vanhelga und hinten JJ 4,0
- Hope Bremsen vorn 4 Kolben, hinten 2, Scheiben 203/180mm
- Syntace Pedale
-  Thomsen Popolift, Fitzik Sattel
Gesamtgewicht mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter, frischer Milch (2x200ml), ohne Pumpe: 14,6kg

Rucksackgewicht 4,8kg + 1 Literflasche Wasser
Lenkerrolle mit 2 Schläuchen, Werkzeug und Überschuhen: 1,3kg



Erste Etappe kurz, da wir erst um 15 Uhr am Startpunkt in Mittenwald sein konnten:












Love


Hauke


----------



## Hilfmernauf (7. Juli 2018)

Los gehts: erster Tag Einrollen, flacher Anstieg von Mittenwald aus bis nach Seefeld in Tirol, von hier steil Waldweg bergab bis ins Hotel in Kematen. Leider wenig Bilder gemacht, hat dazwischen auch noch geregnet.



































Fahrtechnisch und konditionell wenig herausfordernd, Aussicht ins Inntal super, Abfahrt (sehr steil, sehr schnelle, kurze Gerade mit schnell hintereinander folgenden Abbremsungen vor den Spitzkehren) haben meine Bremsen zum Fading gebracht.



Love

Hauke


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Juli 2018)

Dann war ich heute nicht so weit von deiner Tour.

Los ging es 8,30 Uhr in Scharnitz erstmal bei Bäcker mit Café bis der regen vorbei war.
Dann standen 800hm Forstweg und 800hm tragen auf dem Programm.  




Ziel schon mal in Sicht.....



Endlich oben.....

Der beste war der Wirt von der Hütte, haben uns gut mit ihm unterhalten. 
Als wir gehen wollten und die Räder über die Terrasse schieben wollten meinte er nur, die Treppe runter wird aber gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilfmernauf (7. Juli 2018)

Tag 2 Kematen - Mieders: Schöne Etappe, wie etwa die Hälfte der Tour oberhalb der Brenner Autobahn entlang führend, die immer mal wieder zu sehen ist.























Blick auf die Brenner Mautstelle...







...gegen die ich hier mit einer Pusteblume anpuste (im Hintergrund Blick zurück ins Inntal):







viel Wald- und Feldwege bergauf....








....und ein paar Flowtrails runter:








Insgesamt problemlose 1340hm, wie Ihr seht laut Navi-App eine reine Fahrtzeit von unter 4 Stunden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind wir um 8.30 gestartet und waren irgendwann vor 16 Uhr in unserem Designer-Wellness-Schuppen im Pool.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (8. Juli 2018)

3. Etappe Mieders - Gries: Hier im Screenshot meines Smartphone-Navis ist die Höhenmeterangabe gut 10% zu hoch. Viel Waldautobahn hoch und ein wenig Trails runter, zum Teil (für mich zu sehr) verblockt. Was man bei aller Waldautobahn nicht vergessen darf: die Landschaft ist immer geil und entschädigt für alle Strapazen.
































Ziel: Bauernhof bei Gries, im Hintergrund seht Ihr die Brenner Autobahn, unter der liefen wir abends durch zu unserem Restaurant:







Würdige Unterstellmöglichkeit:


----------



## Eddy2012 (8. Juli 2018)

Seit langem mal wieder ein paar Bilder aus Eisenach...

Der Eislaster am Hirschstein mit anschließender Abfahrt nach Wilhelmsthal über den Felsenpfad















Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Starter77 (8. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich mal groß bin 

Ins Hessen gereist zur Dillquelle
Heute waren es immerhin knappe 50km und 1000hm.
Langsam aber glücklich


----------



## Fatster (8. Juli 2018)

Storm is over


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2018)

Schnell dein Rad will grad abheben ....
Helium im Hinterrad?


----------



## Fatster (8. Juli 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schnell dein Rad will grad abheben ....
> Helium im Hinterrad?



Dem hab ich beim VR ja gleich entgegen gewirkt indem ich dort Blei reingegossen habe


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Dem hab ich beim VR ja gleich entgegen gewirkt indem ich dort Blei reingegossen habe



Du Fuchs


----------



## schlonser (8. Juli 2018)

Endlich isses da!!


 

 
Gleich mal ne Runde gedreht mit der flotten Susi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (8. Juli 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Seit langem mal wieder ein paar Bilder aus Eisenach...



Da freue ich mich auch schon drauf mal wieder in EA ne Runde zu drehen!!


----------



## hw_doc (8. Juli 2018)

Unterwegs in und um Hannover.

Samstag wurde es unerwartet elektronisch, als ich von der Werkstatt heim rollte:




Und heute wurde gedeistert:



In Begleitung von zwei 160er Fullies ging das Dranbleiben doch schon ordentlich auf die Gelenke mit dem starren Fatboy... (Aber auch nur bei den Abfahrten!)
Meine Knie haben heut doppelt gelitten...


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Storm is over



mehr Vinschgau Bilder bitte


----------



## rsu (9. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Storm is over



Sag doch mal bitte auf welchem Campingplatz Ihr da abgestiegen seit.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (9. Juli 2018)

4. Etappe Gries - Sterzing, oberhalb von Brennero, über Sattelbergalm - Steinalm - Kreuzjoch - Flachjoch - Sandjoch - Gossensass, zum Teil auf alten Militär-"Strassen" am Hauptkamm entlang. Landschaftlich für mich am beeindruckendsten.








Nach Bauernfrühstück in der Bauernstube









kurze Radpflege








damit man die Räder besser hochschieben kann









dann sah die Welt einfach nur obergeil aus!




































unten im Tal liegt Sterzing:


----------



## Fatster (10. Juli 2018)

Na dann wollnwama 

Tag 1: Tour zur Oberrauschhütte

Ich erspare mir hier unnötig viel einleitenden Text und hau euch einfach mal einige Impressionen des verlängerten - und immer noch andauernden - Vinschgau-Wochenendes mit @Allgaeufex und @Familybikers um die Ohren ... eat this! 

Nach einer „Einrollphase“ durch Prad, die ihren Namen nicht verdient hat  gings fast schon erwartungsgemäß schnurstracks 900Hm auffi  ... Gottseidank die Hälfte davon auf Asphaltscheißendreck 




Du bist schuld ... nein Du ... nein Du ... Du ... Du ... Du Du Du




Jürgen gibt die Richtung vor: Hoch!




Auch wenn es sich für manchen  anhören mag, aber die „Bügelsäge“ ist der obergeilste Gerät i‘ve ever ridden  ... und dieser Eindruck sollte sich mit jedem Trailkilometer mehr und mehr verfestigen ...




Sänftengleiches gen Tal schweben .. und man stelle sich das mal vor; mit einer 120mm BLUTO RL .. ohne RCT3!! 


 



(An dieser Stelle sei kurz erklärt:
Für die TrailBILDER ist der Jürgen verantwortlich und diesbezüglich kommt von ihm natürlich noch weiteres BILDmaterial nach. Ich war nur der mit der GoPro )

Und weil @Familybikers manchmal nicht zu halten war und im Endorphinrausch einfach drauf los geprügelt ist ...




... musste er halt auch mal „eingefangen“ werden 




TrailBILDER kommen also noch von Jürgen, der Rest des Tages kann aus meiner Sicht in zwei Bildern zusammengefasst werden:








... Tag 2 folgt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (10. Juli 2018)

Tag 2 - Teil 1:

7:30 Uhr mit dem Shuttle  zum Stilfser Joch, dann schieben zur Drei Sprachen Spitze ... jaaa, ich weiß, die „Guten“ fahren das hoch ...




Immer wieder einfach nur „WOW“!


 



Ein  in natürlicher Umgebung




Killroy was here! 




Gruppenbild mit FatBoy




Gruppenbild ohne @Fatster



Gruppenbild ohne Alle 




Military




Military-FatBoy


----------



## Rommos (10. Juli 2018)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> 4. Etappe Gries - Sterzing, oberhalb von Brennero, über Sattelbergalm - Steinalm - Kreuzjoch - Flachjoch - Sandjoch - Gossensass, zum Teil auf alten Militär-"Strassen" am Hauptkamm entlang. Landschaftlich für mich am beeindruckendsten.



...die Hütte kommt mir bekannt vor...lagen im Brunnen ein paar Flaschen Bier usw.???

Sehr coole Tour, hoffe du hast einen abschließenden Gesamttrck für uns  zum nachfahren...


----------



## Fatster (10. Juli 2018)

Tag 2 - Teil 2:

Na denn mal los ..




Nach 500 Metern: OH GOTT, ich hab die falschen Schuhe dabei 




Also nix wie „rechts ab“ und ab in den BimBam-Trail.

Frei nach den Stones: Wild Horses  



Frei nach Schiller: Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten ...


 



Frei nach Ambros: Auffi
muas i ...


 

 



Frei nach @Fatster: „Aaaalter .. so geil ...“




Frei nach Stefan: Kuckuck




Frei nach ...  ... scheißegal, auf der Furkelhütte gibt es nur ein Motto:


 

 



Frei nach Jürgen: Nein, nicht!




Jürgens zweites Motto:




Das Motto der Furkelhütte wiederholte sich dann im weiteren Tourverlauf in
leicht abgewandelter Form auf der Stilfser Alm:


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. Juli 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...die Hütte kommt mir bekannt vor...lagen im Brunnen ein paar Flaschen Bier usw.???
> 
> Sehr coole Tour, hoffe du hast einen abschließenden Gesamttrck für uns  zum nachfahren...



Könnte die "Marvin-Route" sein - sehr schön - bin ich 2015 auch gefahren.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juli 2018)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> 4. Etappe Gries - Sterzing, oberhalb von Brennero, über Sattelbergalm - Steinalm - Kreuzjoch - Flachjoch - Sandjoch - Gossensass, zum Teil auf alten Militär-"Strassen" am Hauptkamm entlang. Landschaftlich für mich am beeindruckendsten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... und jetzt Schneebergscharte und Eisjöchel??


----------



## dopaul (10. Juli 2018)

Den Stelvio kenne ich ja nur auf dünnen reifen (und ohne Shuttle  ) - geiles Foto durch den Rahmen
Ich glaub ich muss da auch mal mit den dicken Reifen hin....
Herrlich


----------



## Fatster (10. Juli 2018)

Dieses Bild wird im Einklang mit der DSGVO und nach ausdrücklicher Genehmigung durch den/die Abgebildete(n) veröffentlicht:


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. Juli 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... und jetzt Schneebergscharte und Eisjöchel??



Wenn wie vermutet "Marvin", dann: Jaufenpass (Rinner Sattel), Meran, Lana, bisi Ultental hoch, Gampenpass, Nonstal (Rankipino-Bike-Trail), Brenta Ost- oder Westumfahrung, Balino-Pass, Lago.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (10. Juli 2018)

Ähh, Jungs, ich glaub nicht dass das Marvin ist. Wir wurden in einer Hütte mal gefragt, ob wir die Marvin-Route fahren, aber weder unser Tour-"Aussucher" noch wir anderen zwei hatten bisher was von dieser Route gehört - aber es ist ja auch nicht so, dass wir uns irgendwie auskennen würden. Ich glaube, das letzte Drittel passt nicht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


Alsdenn: Von Sterzing nach Meran - Lana über Ratschings, Tardaun, Bichl, Rinneralm, Rinnersattel, Jaufenalm, St Leonhard. Auch hier wieder die Höhenmeterangabe locker 10% übertrieben.









Lecker Leckstein:










In den oberen Höhenlagen wieder einiges zu Schieben:



































Am Ende lecker totes Tier:


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. Juli 2018)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Ähh, Jungs, ich glaub nicht dass das Marvin ist. Wir wurden in einer Hütte mal gefragt, ob wir die Marvin-Route fahren, aber weder unser Tour-"Aussuchen" noch wir anderen zwei hatten bisher was von dieser Route gehört - aber es ist ja auch nicht so, dass wir uns irgendwie auskennen würden. Ich glaube, das letzte Drittel passt nicht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.



Hi. Ja sorry - wollte euch da auch ned vorgreifen - war nur so mein erster Gedanke und deckt sich auch bis zum aktuellen Post mit Marvins Track (www.marvintransalp.it/lang/DE/homepage), den ich 2015 gefahren bin.
Schöne Erinnerungen an meinen letzten AX werden da wieder wach: da oben an der "Holzschikane" am Rinner Sattel lag ich bestimmt 45 Minuten im Gras und lauschte der genialen Stille - traumhaft.

Ach ja - weil Galerie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilfmernauf (11. Juli 2018)

Moin Pit


habs mir grad nochmal angesehen, bis auf den letzten Tag war es wohl nahezu Marvin mit Brenta-Ost-Umfahrung. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin da trotz meines Alters Neuling auf dem Gebiet.

Wir waren bis auf das 1. Wochenende, an dem bei Sonne und hohen Temperaturen sehr vieloe E-Biker bis zu den Hütten in mittlerer Höhe unterwegs waren, nahezu allein. Und ja, kurz nach der Holzschikane haben wir auch erstmal Pause im Gras gemacht, geveschpert und geglotzt. Super!


Love

Hauke


----------



## Fatster (11. Juli 2018)

Mit ein paar letzten Bildern eines entfesselt fahrenden @Familybikers von Tag 2



 

 



übergebe ich an @Allgaeufex  

Einen kleinen Teaser kann ich mir aber dann doch nicht verkneifen, dafür war‘s einfach zu geil 

Zwei  in freudiger Erwartung




 Krasser Scheiß to come  




3-Länder Enduro Trails ... eine Zahl, drei Worte, aber hundert Mal Arsch zusammenkneifen und Adrenalinschübe vom Feinsten 
Weiterempfehlungsquote: 100%


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Juli 2018)

Auf Vielfachen Wunsch eines hier sehr Aktiven Mitstreiters füge ich eben auch noch das ein oder andere Bildchen von unserer Vinschgau - Trailtour ein. 

Tag 1

















Kommentare kommen bestimmt noch von @Fatster , der kann das besser 

Tag 2



 

 

 

 

 

 



Tag 3


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Juli 2018)

Tag 4 im Vinschgau mit ohne @Fatster 
@Familybikers und ich waren Ihm wohl zu Langsam 

Der Anfang wie am 2. Tag aber danach mit einigen Abwandlungen 





Ja wo isser dennnnnnn ????




Jetzt mag i nimma :-(
So a bleads Inet hier aufm Campingplatz :-(
Allad schmeists mi naus :-(

I Probiers die nägschde Zit no amol .

Auf alle Fäll woars a Super Zeit mit Euch Jungs


----------



## Deleted468118 (11. Juli 2018)

Jürgen erstmal an Grappa


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Juli 2018)

I habs scho mit Zirbenschnaps probiert , aber jetzt geht gar nix mehr


----------



## ew742 (11. Juli 2018)

Habe mir mal einen Tag Zeit genommen, um auf Usedom rumzuradeln. Ist für mich näher dran, als die Berge. Ein Teil der Strecke war der komplette Strandabschnitt von Peenemünde bis Swinemünde... 









Gruß
Christoph


----------



## -zor- (12. Juli 2018)

ew742 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 751379



oh... schön in an der Seebrücke in Zinnowitz vorbei


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juli 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> I habs scho mit Zirbenschnaps probiert , aber jetzt geht gar nix mehr



Da hilft nur noch WHISKY 
(oder Göcklinger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilfmernauf (12. Juli 2018)

Etappe 6 Lana - Revo, 1658hm, via Platteid - Platzerer Jöchl - Perklaring - Gampenpass - Unsere liebe Frau im Walde. Zuerst kamen 500hm 20% Steigung auf Asphalt und dann ausgiebiger Regen.










Da hat sich sogar Lurchi draußen wohlgefühlt:








Das war die Hütte, in der man uns fragte, ob wir die Marvin-Route fahren. Eigentlich hatten die zu, die Wirtin hat uns aber extra aufgemacht. Es war saukalt, wir klitschnass und haben jeder ne kalte Cola bekommen.









Gibt leider wenig Bilder von dem Tag, die Handys zum Fotografieren bei dem Sauwetter rauspfrimeln macht ja auch nicht so viel Laune. Wir sind runterwärts einige Höhenmeter abgesoffene Trails gerutscht bevor wir dann auf den Asphalt ausgewichen sind.








Abends im Hotel hats dann aufgehört zu regnen







Ich hätte da noch Bilder von nackten alten Männern, die in einem mit nassen Klamotten dekorierten Hotelzimmer mit dem Fön Unterhosen bearbeiten, aber aus Rücksichtnahme auf das Forum verzichte ich schweren Herzens auf deren Veröffentlichung. Stellt Euch stattdessen einfach den Dampf vor, der aus einer seit Tagen getragenen Radhose beim Fönen entweicht. Mann, Mann, Mann, Mann, Mann, Mann, des isch e Gschmäckle, do lupfts mir schier gar, gell!?!


Love


Hauke


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Juli 2018)

Nachtrag von Tag 4 im Vinschgau mit @Familybikers 



 

 

 

 

 

 



Sau Geil wars mit Euch Jungs 

Jetzt muss ich leider wieder alleine die Vinschgauer Trails Unsicher machen


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Juli 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich leider wieder alleine die Vinschgauer Trails Unsicher machen



ich hoffe mal du erwartest jetzt kein Mitleid von uns 
lass krachen


----------



## Starter77 (13. Juli 2018)

Abendliche Salsarunde. Ein schöner Start ins Wochenende
War ein wurzeliges Vergnügen


----------



## Deleted468118 (14. Juli 2018)

Piz Bernina


----------



## RoDeBo (14. Juli 2018)

...auch wenn vielleicht falscher Platz stelle ich dennoch diese Frage:

Hat hier jemand Empfehlung für traillastiges Fahren in der fränkischen Schweiz/Region Gößweinstein/Pottenstein? Oder auch eine gute Idee/link wie auch immer, wo ich mal schauen sollte?

und noch ein Bild - ist ja ein Bilder-Threat - wenn auch leider mit mäßigster Handy-Qualität, dafür aber viiiiiel Stimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Juli 2018)

Leider geht der Vinschgau - Urlaub schon wieder zu Ende 
Also auf zur letzten Tour 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Na denn bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Fatster (14. Juli 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Leider geht der Vinschgau - Urlaub schon wieder zu Ende  Also auf zur letzten Tour
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 752125
> Na denn bis zum nächsten mal



Auf jeden Fall und immer wieder gern, silberner Jedi


----------



## Hilfmernauf (14. Juli 2018)

Etappe 7 Revo - Andalo, via Cles, Tuenno -Val di Tovel, Galleria di Terres, Spominore. 

Ihr seht unten die blaue geplante Strecke und die letztendlich gefahrene. Das gerade blaue Stück ist ein 2km-Tunnel (Galleria di Terres), wohl ne ehemalige Wasserleitung, der für Radfahrer ganz witzig sein soll. Wir haben blöderweise nicht vorher im Internet kontrolliert, ob der offen ist und in Tuenno war auch kein Hinweis, also im erfrischenden Regen hochgekurbelt und oben vor verschlossenen Toren gestanden. Schien schon länger zu zu sein. also wieder zurück.









Und nach 2 Stunden Pisswetter: BADUMMTSSS Sonne!!! Klammotten aus und verschpern:













Danach war gut. Sehr gut:


















Am Ende des Tages wurds nochmal richtig scheisse: In diesem Andalo möcht ich nich tot überm Zaun hängen. Da können die Trails noch so geil sein, ich hab noch nie so ein Retortendorf in den Alpen erlebt, für mich war das ein Kulturschock. Und das Hotel doppelt so teuer wie sonst, aber zehn mal so abgefuckt. Für die Kids mag das ja noch ok sein, ich fands gruselig.


Love


Hauke


----------



## digi-foto.at (14. Juli 2018)

Ich bin heut wieder mal im Dreiländereck A-D-CZ auf den Böhmerwaldkamm rauf..





Irgendwie war's mir als hätte ich diesmal die Auffahrt zum Dreisesselberg über Forststraßen geplant  Sollte wohl die Karte etwas genauer anschauen 
Nicht wirklich ne "Forststraße" in meinem Sinne 




Ah.. geht doch... so gefällt mir das mit dem Ziel in Blick.




Oben angekommen begrüßten mich erstmal ein paar Regentropfen...




Und ein absolut cooler älterer russischer Herr, der alles übers Bike genau wissen wollte 

Faszination Fatbike 




Nach einem Päuschen im Berggasthof hab ich es heute dann doch endlich nach 4 Jahren mal geschafft auch vom Trail runter ein paar Bilder zu schießen, normal komme ich immer unten mit einem breiten Grinsen an und merke das ich wieder durchgebrettert bin ohne mal für ein Pic anzuhalten... nichtso dieses mal 












lg
Kurt


----------



## tgs (14. Juli 2018)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Empfehlung für traillastiges Fahren in der fränkischen Schweiz/Region Gößweinstein/Pottenstein? Oder auch eine gute Idee/link wie auch immer, wo ich mal schauen sollte?


Guckst Du hier


----------



## Deleted468118 (15. Juli 2018)

Carosello 3000


----------



## Hilfmernauf (15. Juli 2018)

Letzte Etappe von Andalo nach Riva über Molveno. Andogno, Villa Banale, Ponte Paladino, Godenzo, Val Lomasone, Volta di No und Varignano:
































Und kaum fährt man 8 Tage, ist man plötzlich am Gardasee:

















Mit Klamotten rin in See

























Leider war die letzte Abfahrt ein steiles, zugewachsenes Geröllfeld, da ist dieses Jahr sicher noch keiner längs, da wir keine Macheten dabei hatten, sind wir für die letzten Höhenmeter auf Asphalt ausgewichen.

Der ganze AlpenX war konditionell für mich kein Problem, wohl aber technisch in einzelnen Abschnitten. Räder tragen mussten wir nur wenige mal, und das nur für sehr kurze Stücke, das Fätbike hat wie die Schmalreifenräder durchgehalten, das alte Speiseeis hatte ein mal nen kaputten Schaltzug, das wars dann aber auch schon an Defekten.

Was ich vom Rad her anders machen würde: Evtl hinten noch 203er Bremsscheiben und vorne innenbelüftet (obwohl Fading ja nur in der ersten Abfahrt ein Problem war), statt der 10-44 vielleicht eine 10-48er Hope Kassette und sonst nix. Und bei aller Liebe für mein Singular: mein nächstes Rad muss 2 Flaschenhalter haben. Danny MacAskill hüpft 2 Meter hoch, ich maximal 2 Zentimeter, ich hätt lieber das Wasser am Rad als aufm Buckel, soviel Mehrgewicht am Rad würd mich nicht stören.


Mal schaun, wo es das nächste mal hingeht. In die Schweiz? Um Barcelona rum?.....


Ich danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Peng999 (15. Juli 2018)

Ein Lebens Zeichen vom Melibokus


----------



## Fatster (15. Juli 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Ein Lebens Zeichen vom Melibokus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 752576



Ich wiederhole mich (nur un-) gern: 
Das Dingen sieht man wirklich viiiel zu selten


----------



## Peng999 (15. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich (nur un-) gern:
> Das Dingen sieht man wirklich viiiel zu selten


Danke mein Junger Jedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Juli 2018)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs.. und sogar von einem Burschen begleitet worden.. auf *Fatter Badetour* 

Erster Stopp: Flughafensee, Berlin
Dank Blaualgenwarnung hatten wir den ganzen Strandabschnitt für uns. 

















Weiter gings dann zum Tegeler See - hier kurze Käsebrotpause..






Nachdem der See umrundet, die Wildschweine besucht und das Damwild gestreichelt war, endlich die wohlverdiente Fatbikerpause.


----------



## hw_doc (15. Juli 2018)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Letzte Etappe von Andalo nach Riva über Molveno. Andogno, Villa Banale, Ponte Paladino, Godenzo, Val Lomasone, Volta di No und Varignano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt!  

Hättest Du die Ösen an der Gabel nicht für das Halten von Flaschenhaltern nutzen können?


----------



## hw_doc (15. Juli 2018)

Nach dem gestrigen Plustag etwas gelb unterwegs...

Vorgeschichte: Das Fat Chili hatte sich was Neues überlegt, trotz dauerplatten Hinterrads meine Aufmerksamkeit zu erwecken:


 
Finde den Fehler...


 
Ok - ich gebe noch einen Hinweis: Es kommt offenbar aus dem Übergang von Stand- zu Tauchrohr - auf der Luft-Seite der Gabel.


Und genau deshalb wollte ich mal schauen, ob in der Gabel noch Leben ist. Also gemeinsam den Deister anschauen gefahren:


 
Ergebnis: Deister noch da, Gabel funktioniert 1a.

Da das Neubetuddeln des HR zum Lufterhalt noch aussteht, musste leihweise eines mit 4.6er Ground Control einziehen. Das legte leider die vier leichtesten Gänge lahm - gute Ausrede, um nicht noch mehr Hügel mitzunehmen und sich dem unbebilderten Kuchen zu widmen...  B)

Auf dem Rückweg noch einen Lernerfolg an den Tag gelegt und dieses Mal die Protektoren nicht nur im Rucksack spazieren gefahren:


 



 
Mensch und Maschine haben auch diese Prüfung gemeistert...


Und hier noch ein Bild des sich insbesondere in Hannover stets vermehrenden totalen Versagens - die Maschine kann aber eher nix dafür:


 

PS: Was muss ich machen, damit ich unter Android wieder mehr als ein Foto auf einmal hochgeladen bekomme? Neulich schien das mal wieder kurz zu gehen - nun aber wieder nicht mehr. Nervt!


----------



## Wendo (17. Juli 2018)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Und bei aller Liebe für mein Singular: mein nächstes Rad muss 2 Flaschenhalter haben. Danny MacAskill hüpft 2 Meter hoch, ich maximal 2 Zentimeter, ich hätt lieber das Wasser am Rad als aufm Buckel, soviel Mehrgewicht am Rad würd mich nicht stören.


Sehr schöner Bericht 
Bezüglich des Flaschenhalters, ich hatte bei meinem dicken AX letztes Jahr das selbe Problem am Dude, irgendjemand (@Fatster ??) hatte mal einen Adapter gepostet der es ermöglicht 2 Flaschenhalter nebeneinander in der Halterung zu montieren.

Aufgrund des breiten Tritts ging das am Bike (war ein ICT) wohl problemlos - diese Lösung werde ich für die nächste grosse Tour auch versuchen


----------



## Fatster (17. Juli 2018)

Wendo schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht
> Bezüglich des Flaschenhalters, ich hatte bei meinem dicken AX letztes Jahr das selbe Problem am Dude, irgendjemand (@Fatster ??) hatte mal einen Adapter gepostet der es ermöglicht 2 Flaschenhalter nebeneinander in der Halterung zu montieren.
> 
> Aufgrund des breiten Tritts ging das am Bike (war ein ICT) wohl problemlos - diese Lösung werde ich für die nächste grosse Tour auch versuchen



Der Adapter geht auch am 9:Zero:7 und am


----------



## Hilfmernauf (18. Juli 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 
> Hättest Du die Ösen an der Gabel nicht für das Halten von Flaschenhaltern nutzen können?


 

Hätte, hätte Fahrradschlauch.

Nee, Schpass, ich find das irgendwie ästhetisch nicht so geglückt an der Gabel. Wenn`s Bike voll bepackt ist, ok, aber ohne Gepäck fänd ichs optisch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


Love


Hauke


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Juli 2018)

Der Arzt sagt ich darf wieder. 
Also gleich mal ne gemütliche Runde in die Dämmerung gedreht


----------



## Peng999 (19. Juli 2018)

Bin mal wieder mit dem Dude unterwegs


----------



## Tomwptp (19. Juli 2018)

Mit dem Moster durch den Süden von Essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted468118 (20. Juli 2018)

Valle del Mine Tour


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Juli 2018)

Zipfeee schrieb:


> Valle del Mine Tour
> Anhang anzeigen 754414 Anhang anzeigen 754415 Anhang anzeigen 754416 Anhang anzeigen 754417 Anhang anzeigen 754418 Anhang anzeigen 754419 Anhang anzeigen 754420 Anhang anzeigen 754421




Super Chris 
Da muß ich doch auch mal hin


----------



## Deleted468118 (20. Juli 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Super Chris
> Da muß ich doch auch mal hin


Ich kann es Dir/Euch nur empfehlen.
Da ist für jeden was dabei.
Ich fahr wieder hin - vielleicht mit Euch?


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juli 2018)

Heute mal die alte Säge rausgeholt und fast zum Plusser gemacht...




Zustand trotz langer Standzeit: Astrein.

Die Reifenwahl in Kombination mit Schläuchen stellte sich schnell als Fehler heraus:





Ich habe heute *drei* Plattfüße gehabt!  
Als erstes gab der SV13J mit Milch auf, dann der SV13F. Dann wurde geflickt - erst der SV13J mit Standardflicken, hielt aber schon beim Aufpumpen nicht stand - daher Klebeflicken probiert. Das war dann ca. 100 Tiefenmeter später der dritte. Nun ist SV13J eingezogen und ich bin sicherheitshalber mit der Bahn heim. Und das alles bei gefühlt 33 Grad in der Sauna...

Heut also Nervensäge. Im Beargrease hatte ich mit den Laufrädern keine Probleme...


----------



## Fatster (21. Juli 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Heute mal die alte Säge rausgeholt und fast zum Plusser gemacht...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 754850
> Zustand trotz langer Standzeit: Astrein.
> ...



100mm Kerbl Silotape. 100ml Pannenmilch und diese Art von Problemen sollte der Vergangenheit angehören. 

edit:
Aber geiles


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> 100mm Kerbl Silotape. 100ml Pannenmilch und diese Art von Problemen sollte der Vergangenheit angehören.



Und ich dachte, da kommt jetzt der Hinweis, wie ungebührlich der Reifen für so einen Ofen ist.  B)
Auf den Felgen festkleben wollt ich ihn nicht, da muss fürs Bucksaw mindestens vorne deutlich mehr Grip her. Ist halt zum Ausprobieren gewesen - Test am Beargrease bestanden - am Bucksaw: Durchgefallen.
Wollte heute nicht die Minions bei den Temperaturen ausprobieren - damit wär ich wohl erst garnicht in den Deister gekommen...

Und ja: Ich war doch schon einkaufen und hab das Fat Chili-Hinterrad versorgt.

Auf den Mulefüts steht schon was davon über - bei den Marge Lites muss man demnach ordentlich was runterschneiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (22. Juli 2018)

Neben einigem zu Fuß Unterwegssein habe ich auch das Rad bewegt. Und zwar in Franken...

Da weiß man offensichtlich auch noch, dass das Rad mit zur Erholung gehört...




...entsprechend hab ich es dann auch genutzt...









Blick auf´s Walberla, wo ich eigentlich gerne mal gefahren wäre...aber die Zeit hat irgendwie dann doch nicht gereicht. Hoffentlich ein andermal...




...und nochmal Walberla - diesmal mit Rad davor...













Sollte es mit zu denken geben, dass der GEBIRGSweg mit dem ausgeschilderten (!) MTB-Weg zusammen fällt? Ja - es sollte!





...und so kam ich auch auf den höchsten Punkt...








"Hast Du dieses Licht gesehen?" - ca. einen Lenker breit und ab dadurch...!









Hoch (?) über Pottenstein...








Zum Abschluss dann typisch frrrrängische Belohnung...
Ich vermisse jetzt schon wieder diese Brau- und Biergartenkultur!


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. Juli 2018)

Was wünscht sich wohl jeder Fatbiker aus ner Mittelgebirg-Gegend mal...




Kite- oder Windsurfen...?




Nix da.. fatte Spuren in den Sand zu ziehen!! 




Und in den Dünen rum zu wühlen..Pfff ganz schön anstrengend ..Hätte doch noch die Minions aufziehen sollen..




Mal ans Wasser schauen..




Und zurück zu den Dünen..




Einfach genial..




Am Strand ist die Hölle los...




Nur leider hab ichs schon am ersten Tag geschafft bei einem Foto das Radl in den Sand zu schmeißen und das Schaltauge zu verbiegen...Grrrr... natürlich hab ich noch eins.... ZU HAUSE.. S**t das hab ich vergessen..
Naja ganz vorsichtig wieder ausgebogen, aber dabei hat es sich schon etwas "weich" angefühlt..
Also merke: "Die nächsten Wochen das Teil nicht mehr um- oder wegschmeißen"... sonst hab ich ein Problem 









lg aus Dänemark..
Kurt


----------



## rsu (22. Juli 2018)

Heute aus Zeitgründen mal ne ausgedehnte Hausrunde und nicht in die Berge. Am Ende waren es aber auch 35km und 1300hm. Guter Test für den anstehenden Urlaub

Die ersten 500hm sind geschafft und es geht gleich auf schönen Trails weiter...




Dazwischen gab es "Nussgipfeli" und "Cafe Creme" an schöner Aussicht 

Dann immer weiter am Grat mit ständigem Auf und Ab. Viele Wurzeln und lose Steine die das Fatty eindeutig besser meisterte wie mein schmalbereifter Kollege. Später dann zu viele Leute und keine Bilder mehr, so ist das halt wenn man in Richtung Züri kommt


----------



## Starter77 (22. Juli 2018)

1300hm auf 35km ist schon ordentlich


----------



## Speedskater (22. Juli 2018)

Für das Schaltwerksproblem gibt es eine Lösung.


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (22. Juli 2018)

Heut auch endlich mal wieder ne ordentliche Runde gedreht.
Mit neuem Cockpit und Klickies gehts auch gleich viel besser.



 

Ja die Pluser sind auf dem Bild in der überzahl..... aber ich arbeite dran das zu ändern.


----------



## Starter77 (22. Juli 2018)

Heute Abend noch schnell mit dem Salsa eine Runde gedreht.

60km und 1200hm waren es heute.

Hatte der Tag doch noch was Gutes


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Juli 2018)

Gestern den Pfreimtaltrail unter die Räder genommen mit meiner Frau. 
Für meine Frau war das gar nix, 60% des Trails hat sie getragen, geschoben oder geschimpft. Für mich war 70% fahrbar, mit ner versenkbaren Stütze waren es 80% gewesen.

War zugleich auch die Testfahrt für den Addix JJ. Bedingungen waren für ihn bescheiden. Wurzeln, Steine und das ganze im Regen. Der hatte keinen Auftrag und ist fröhlich vor sich her gerutscht. Das Addix fährt sich genauso bescheiden am JJ wie das PaceStar. Der Barbegazi vorne aber war ne Wucht. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Leider kommt auf den Bildern nix so steil rüber wie es war 

Von den Steinfeldern hab ich nix fotografiert, da ich mit Tragen beschäftigt war


----------



## eensfufzich (23. Juli 2018)

tante edit sagt: leider wieder nur handybilder

mitternacht und mondsüchtig, nachttour mit dem dude auf der kippe klobikau
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





da kommt ein fattie gefahren, und schon stehen alle kopf


----------



## hw_doc (23. Juli 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Gestern den Pfreimtaltrail unter die Räder genommen mit meiner Frau.
> Für meine Frau war das gar nix, 60% des Trails hat sie getragen, geschoben oder geschimpft. Für mich war 70% fahrbar, mit ner versenkbaren Stütze waren es 80% gewesen.
> 
> War zugleich auch die Testfahrt für den Addix JJ. Bedingungen waren für ihn bescheiden. Wurzeln, Steine und das ganze im Regen. Der hatte keinen Auftrag und ist fröhlich vor sich her gerutscht. Das Addix fährt sich genauso bescheiden am JJ wie das PaceStar. Der Barbegazi vorne aber war ne Wucht.
> ...



Der Trend geht zur funkenden One4All-Stütze...


Aber warum musste es denn ein JJ werden - der Barbegazi läuft doch auch schon astrein und schaut im Doppel genauso viel besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Juli 2018)

@hw_doc
Ja so eine magura habe ich schon im Auge. Wenn die Remote Einheit nur nicht so hässlich wäre 

Normal ist das blaue DD das Tourenradel. Aber mit dem frischen Addix JJ wollte ich das einfach mal testen wie sich der auf nem anspruchsvollen trail verhält.


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Juli 2018)

Nachtrag vom Wochenende:

Hörselberg- Kammweg in den Abendstunden, da war wenigstens nicht so eine Affenhitze!










Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Starter77 (23. Juli 2018)

Schickes Wednesday


----------



## sigma7 (23. Juli 2018)

Bei untergehender Sonne zur Kohlstatt Alm und mit der Lupine den 455 wieder runter. Mit FB auch bei Nässe fahrbar


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Juli 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Schickes Wednesday



Danke! Gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Es war die erste Fahrt mit der neuen Bremse (Shimano Zee), jetzt kommt es bergab wenigstens zum stehen... Im Vergleich mit dem ICT belegt es einen guten zweiten Platz...


----------



## digi-foto.at (24. Juli 2018)

Norwegischer Frühstücks-Slickrock 





















Da wo's nass ist versteht das Zeuch gar keinen Spaß.. glatt wie ne Bananenschale auf Eis 

cu
Kurt


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juli 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Da wo's nass ist versteht das Zeuch gar keinen Spaß.. glatt wie ne Bananenschale auf Eis



...deshalb auch üben ohne Helm


----------



## digi-foto.at (24. Juli 2018)

Ah... wollts noch schreiben.. dann aber wieder vergessen.. da ich schon ahnte das wieder wer um meine Rübe besorgt ist...
Helm war natürlich dabei, nur beim "Poserfoto" nach dem Aufbau der Kamera mit Stativ und so.. (_War ja eigentlich zum knipsen dort und das Fatty der Transporesel)_.. glatt neben der Kam liegen lassen


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juli 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Juli 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...deshalb auch üben ohne Helm


dafür mit Zöpfchen


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2018)

Dann bekommt der Helm auch keine Kratzer  

Wo genau in Norwegen ist das? Ich bin immer mal am überlegen eine Norwegentour zu machen  

Muss die Freundin nur noch vom campen überzeugen :-o


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Juli 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann bekommt der Helm auch keine Kratzer
> 
> Wo genau in Norwegen ist das? Ich bin immer mal am überlegen eine Norwegentour zu machen
> 
> Muss die Freundin nur noch vom campen überzeugen :-o




Hier...
https://www.google.no/maps/place/Je...x1bd4cd297afda847!8m2!3d58.950358!4d8.3696004

Ist ein Badeplatz dort, und der Slickrock wird nach unten hin noch viel cooler, aber da hab ich das Radl nicht mehr mitgenommen 
Einfach mal "Jettegrytene" googeln..

lg
Kurt


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Juli 2018)

Schaut traumhaft aus!


----------



## Woppes (25. Juli 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Gestern den Pfreimtaltrail unter die Räder genommen mit meiner Frau.
> Für meine Frau war das gar nix, 60% des Trails hat sie getragen, geschoben oder geschimpft. Für mich war 70% fahrbar, mit ner versenkbaren Stütze waren es 80% gewesen.


Hallo Schafmuhkuh,
Is das der Trail bei Trausnitz?

Gruß Woppes


----------



## Woppes (25. Juli 2018)

Kleine Feierabendrunde, letzte Woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woppes (25. Juli 2018)

...und gestern...


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Juli 2018)

Da ich hier grade bis morgen fest sitze und auf ein Radlager warte  Ging es heute Nachmittag nur mehr kurz an den Strand bei Kleppe..













Ausserdem ist heut wieder mal großer Waschtag ich komm dann auch noch drann wenn es später etwas kühler geworden ist. Nötig ist's 





lg
Kurt


----------



## Peng999 (25. Juli 2018)

Gute Nacht ihr Leut


----------



## F7 Uli (26. Juli 2018)

Schöner fester Sand auf Norderney bei Traum Wetter)))))


----------



## mikeonbike (26. Juli 2018)

brrr, motorräder...


----------



## F7 Uli (26. Juli 2018)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> brrr, motorräder...


Die anderen beiden sind zu Hause geblieben . Die haben auch mal frei


----------



## Deleted473338 (26. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## Deleted473338 (26. Juli 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann bekommt der Helm auch keine Kratzer
> 
> Wo genau in Norwegen ist das? Ich bin immer mal am überlegen eine Norwegentour zu machen
> 
> Muss die Freundin nur noch vom campen überzeugen :-o



Das wirst du auch als Saarländer nicht schaffen einen westfälischen Dickschädel zum Campen zu bringen.


----------



## Mr_Slow (26. Juli 2018)

Kurze Tour gemacht, leider nicht mehr möglich gewesen "Wärmebedingt" bei 36°C alles total ausgetrocknet.







Beste Fatbike Bedingungen...






Dringend notwendige Getränkepause...






Schöne einsame Schotterstrecken und weitere Pause...


Etwas Lektüre...
















Schöne Natur, leider nur Handybilder...






Immer wieder neue schöne Ecken entdeckt...







Dann hab ich leider keine Fotos mehr gemacht, Flüssigkeitsspeicher war völlig leer und ich hab nur noch den geordneten Rückzug
angetretten 





Verdiente Belohnung...


----------



## mikeonbike (26. Juli 2018)

hab heut auch das wetter genossen...











das felt macht zwischendrin irgendwie immer noch spass...






zum schluss ab in den pfad... spur halten, sonst gibts ne bodenprobe... yippie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (28. Juli 2018)

Nightride mit der Family zum Mond bewundern...#nevernotriding


----------



## sigma7 (29. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Keeper1407 (29. Juli 2018)

Samstag Morgen im Odenwald - die jetzt noch kühle Luft beim Biken genießen...


 

Amorbach - Blick von der Sattelhütte




Auf einem Höhenzug...




Obwohl es gar nicht so sonnig wurde, waren es doch doch wieder über 30 Grad. Eineinhalb Liter Wasser mussten reichen...




Hier reichten am letzten Mittwoch keine 1,5 Liter Wasser...




als ein Flächenbrand einige Hektar Getreide vernichtete. Auslöser war vermutlich ein angrenzender Komposthaufen !?!




Zahlreiche Wehren aus Bayern und dem angrenzenden Baden konnten zusammen mit emsigen Landwirten die Feuerwalze kurz vor dem angrenzenden Wald aufhalten.


----------



## cherokee190 (29. Juli 2018)

Sonntag früh bei gemütlichen Temperaturen ....





anfangs noch etwas schattig ... 



 
wurde es dann aber schnell wieder sommerlich warm. 



 


 

Blick auf inzwischen trockene Moorwiesen, früher befand sich hier ein TAG der NVA und die dort rumstehenden T34 haben uns als Kinder immer wieder magisch angezogen. Leider wurden später die Luken verschweißt


----------



## digi-foto.at (29. Juli 2018)

Heut am Abend hier an der Grenze des Dovre Nationalparkes noch kurz zu einem Aussichtspunkt hochgestrampelt..









Coole Hütte....









mit cooler Aussicht.. 






cu
Kurt


----------



## nailz (29. Juli 2018)

Puhhh...mal die letzten Seiten mit teils sehr neidvoll anerkennenden Bildern nachgeholt


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Juli 2018)

Ein verspätetes guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted468118 (30. Juli 2018)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Juli 2018)

Cuba wurde am Wochenende zum wiederholten Male befreit. Und Fatbike sind wir auch zwei Mal gefahren 
Super Wochenende in der Pfalz mit @hw_doc @Stadtwaldflitza @klausklein und dem Bumble! 



 

Mehr Bilder kommen hoffentlich von @klausklein und @hw_doc, ich war nach meinem Urlaub irgendwie zu fotomüde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (30. Juli 2018)

Mehr Bilder kommen


----------



## dopaul (31. Juli 2018)

Sehr schön - ich muss auch endlich mal in den Pfälzer Wald.
Also mit Fatbike....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Juli 2018)

Pfälzer Wald und Fatbike ist eine ideale Kombination!


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Juli 2018)

Kleines Fatbike-Treffen im Schweizer Engadin:

Nachdem der ausgewählte Campingplatz bis auf den letzten Platz ausgebucht war, hatten wir schnell eine super Alternative gefunden. Sollte sich später noch als wahrer Glücksgriff rausstellen 




Nach einer erholsamen Nacht wurden wir von freundlichen Kuhglocken geweckt. Ein sehr gutes Frühstück .... und schon konnte es losgehen.
Vorbei am Lago Bianco:







Nach kurzem Zwischenanstieg auf eine Hochebene ....




... wurden wir mit eine Bilderbuchaussicht belohnt:




Jetzt ging es auf einem Singletrail bergab der seinesgleichen sucht: 




Während wir uns mit einer großen Portion Pizzoccheri  stärkten, störte auch ein kurzer Regenschauer nicht 




Nachdem Spaghetti in Poschiavo den Weg in den Bikerucksack gefunden hatten, ging es mit der Rhätischen Bahn wieder hoch zurück an den Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour 
Jetzt ging es auf der anderen Seite den Berg wieder nach unten 
Bilder von der genialen Abfahrt bis nach St.Moritz gibt es (leider) nur in bewegter Form (folgt demnächst in diesem Kino) 
Angekommen in St. Moritz:




Jetzt ging es wieder wie gewohnt mit der Bahn zurück. Da das WC nicht defekt war  parkten wir einfach daneben. Wir waren zur späten Stunde fast eh die einzigsten Fahrgäste 





..... Fortsetzung folgt .....


----------



## Deleted468118 (31. Juli 2018)

... noch paar Bilder von @Fibbs79 
Bernina Express


----------



## digi-foto.at (31. Juli 2018)

Schweden scheint ja zum radl'n echt feine Möglichkeiten zu bieten.. hatte ich so gar nicht am Plan..
Aber da ich gestern zufällig ganz in der Nähe von Åre nächtigte hab ich beim stöbern was es den in der Nähe so gibt eine echt feine Tour gefunden.

Laut Karte schaute der Weg zum Anstieg des geplanten Gipfels eigentlich nach Forstautobahn aus.. 
Denkste ..




Perfekt fürs Fatty mit moderater Steigung..




Dann wurde es immer cooler mit Stegen über ein Moor..




Immer wieder mal ein cooler Rastplatz zwischendurch.. und weiter auf Stegen ..




Und dann kurz bevors den eigentlichen Berg hoch ging bleib ich an einem Ast hängen und das schon seit ein paar Tagen in Dänemark beschädigte Schaltauge vertschüsst sich komplett 
Ich hät heulen können..
Also nur ohne Berg, der laut Fotos echt genial gewesen wär, zurückrollern zum Auto..




Hier gäb es echt coole Sachen.. schade das jetzt nix mehr geht, sonst hätt ich mir heimwärts noch etwas länger Zeit gelassen 

lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (1. August 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Cuba wurde am Wochenende zum wiederholten Male befreit. Und Fatbike sind wir auch zwei Mal gefahren
> Super Wochenende in der Pfalz mit @hw_doc @Stadtwaldflitza @klausklein und dem Bumble!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 757844
> ...



Deinen und den Bildern von @klausklein hab ich kaum etwas hinzuzufügen - vielen Dank Euch beiden dafür und allen vier Mitstreitern für das tolle Wochenende!













(Warnung: Kann Bienen enthalten!  B)


----------



## Deleted468118 (1. August 2018)

Piz Nair Tag


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Bericht kommt von Mario, hoff ich doch


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. August 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> (Warnung: Kann Bienen enthalten!  B)






 war zwar ein anderer Ort vor 3 Wochen, aber passt irgendwie




Zipfeee schrieb:


> Piz Nair Tag
> Bericht kommt von Mario, hoff ich doch


Seid´s wenigstens den Weg links vom Steinbock runter?
Nächstes Mal nehmt ihr mich bitte mit, ja?
Flashback 2014: 
als die Räder noch aus Alu waren und die Gabeln noch wabbelig


----------



## Deleted468118 (1. August 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 758434
> war zwar ein anderer Ort vor 3 Wochen, aber passt irgendwie
> 
> 
> ...


Ist neuerdings gesperrt
Versprochen, wenn Ihr uns dafür wieder in die Pfalz mitnimmt 

Das Video ist genial


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. August 2018)

...erscheint mir als hätte ich da richtig was verpasst 
@Fibbs79 lange Hosen ?!


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. August 2018)

Zipfeee schrieb:


> Bericht kommt von Mario, hoff ich doch



Logo 

Heute hieß es um 3Uhr aufstehen 
Mit dem Auto RECHTZEITIG  das richtige Parkhaus zu finden, und (fast) pünktlich um 4:15Uhr mit Unterstützung der Gondel gen Himmel ..... ähm  PIZ NAIR, auf 3057m über dem Meer aufzusteigen! Yeahhhh mein erster 3000er hab ich endlich in der Tasche (wenn auch nur mit Unterstützung) 
Nachdem jeder der ca. 100 Fahrgäste ein Foto von der noch fast dunklen Nacht geschossen hatte ......

(hier von Tom Öhler mit Lupine Unterstützung)




.... hieß es am reichhaltigen Frühstücksbuffet das Kaloriendefizit wieder aufzufüllen, so eine 2200hm Auffahrt ist schließlich extrem anstrengend 
Danach ging es wieder an die FRISCHE Luft:








Nachdem die Sonne aufgegangen war, jeder frisch gestärkt war, ging es gegen 6Uhr an die erste Abfahrt des heutigen Tages.
Vorbei am Suvretta-Pass:




nochmal mit Bike (ich kann es einfach nicht lassen) 




Keine Schiebebilder 




Nur Abfahrtsbilder 




Über den Wolken:




Steinmännchen bekamen wir auch zu Gesicht:




Abfahrt ins Suvrettatal 




Schneedurchfahrten dürfen bei einer richtigen Fatbiketour natürlich nicht fehlen 



Schnee in flüssiger Form .... auch kein Problem 




Nach der 3. oder 4. Abfahrt ????? ging es an die WM-Trail Abfahrt. Eins muss man den Schweizern ja lassen: Trails können die Jungs echt bauen 




Nachdem die 5.Abfahrt absolviert war hatte ich keine Kraft mehr um den Foto auch nur ansatzweiße bedienen zu können,
Bilder von den Abfahrten gibt es (irgendwann) in bewegter Form .....

Vielleicht haben ja @sigma7 und Martin (nicht im IBC) noch paar Bilder für uns 

Fortsetzung von Bike-Tag Nummero 3 folgt .....


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2018)

Ich spiele mal den Klugscheisser☺️

WDie Steinmännchen heissen Steinmandli waren ursprünglich mal als Wegweiser gedacht, aber heute baut ja jeder welche irgendwo hin

So genug davon Coole Bilder aus dem Engadin, denke muss da bald auch mal wieder hin, nachde:die ganzen Touris weg sind

Empfehlen kann ich euch noch ein Bike&Hike zur Tschierva Hütte SAC. Wal Rosegg soweit wie geht, Räder an den Baum binden und nochmals zu Fuss hoch.
Sorry für das dünne













Sorry für das Dünne


----------



## Deleted468118 (2. August 2018)

Fibbs steht zum Foto des Tages bereit
Lasst uns Ozzy ärgern


----------



## rsu (2. August 2018)

Eben ein paar Tage in Serfaus gewesen. Mehr was für Bikepark Fans, wobei meinem Kleinen hat es gefallen. Mit der Sonnenaufgangstour auf dem Berg hat es auch nicht ganz geklappt, da hätte ich dann um 4h aufstehen müssen




 



 
Grossteil der Abfahrt über Almwiesen, eher wenig Anspruch. Der teils angelegte Frommestrail ist da noch am schönsten


----------



## Deleted468118 (2. August 2018)

Livigno Tag
Home of Fatbiking


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Auf ein fantastisches Bike-Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (2. August 2018)

Livigno, Neid. Wollte ich auch gerne hin, reicht jetzt aber nur für Ofenpassregion. Poste mal fleissig Bilder damit man einen Eindruck bekommt Morgen gibts vielleicht Bilder von der anderen Seite des Tunnels


----------



## sigma7 (2. August 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> Eben ein paar Tage in Serfaus gewesen. Mehr was für Bikepark Fans, wobei meinem Kleinen hat es gefallen.


Wie alt ist der Junior?


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. August 2018)

Paar Bilder von Livigno hab ich auch noch anzubieten:

ABFAAAAHRT:




Schnee auf ca. 2700m NN bei 25Crad:




Bienchen und ....




Finde den Fatbiker:




auf dem Gipfel 2858m NN:




Abfahrt vom Gipfel:




Mahlzeit:




Anna & Elsa:


----------



## rsu (2. August 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Wie alt ist der Junior?



8 Jahre und da war manch kleinerer Biker unterwegs. Frommestrail geht bis Frommes Alp gut, ist teils aber ein Alpiner Wanderweg mit Steinen wo man schon ein gutes Bikegefühl braucht. Der Park ist leicht wenn man sich auf blauen und roten Strecken bewegt (ausgenommen Supernatural)


----------



## Night-Mare (3. August 2018)

Sanremo - Scoglio rosso downhill - letztes Jahr mit dem Enduro fühlte ich mich dort recht "klein". Dieses Jahr hat es gepasst.


----------



## rsu (3. August 2018)

Heute also wieder um kurz vor 5h aus dem Bett gekrabbelt. War quasi eine “Trail Tourer am Sonntag” Erinnerungstour, nur halt leider alleine. Mit 7 Grad war es direkt mal kühl aber genau richtig für den Aufstieg



 

Diesmal auch direkt den Sonnenaufgang miterlebt



 

Selbstbildnis 





Hier geht es nachher wieder runter. Der Grip war gerade so ausreichend, doch recht steil 



 

Endlich oben, Erster für heute 



 


 

Auf der Abfahrt kamen dann doch schon die ersten Wanderer, aber zum Glück erst wenige und fast am Ende der Abfahrt. Danach noch auf eine Familienwanderung, dabei nochmal schöner Blick auf das Ziel vom Morgen in der Bildmitte


----------



## MTBpleasure (5. August 2018)

Um den heißen Temperaturen in Rhein Main zu entfliiehen entschied ich mich gestern für einen Nightride incl. nächtlichen Schwimmen in einem See.  


Blick auf den Taunus in der Dämmerung


 

 

Beim Schwimmen im See war ich nicht alleine. Mit mir waren noch ein paar Sonnenbarsche und ein paar Flusskrebse im Wasser


 


Frankfurt Flughafen Landebahn Nordwest


 

 

Als ich gegen 3 Uhr in der Nacht wieder nach Hause kam war es leicht frisch und mir war sogar etwas kalt. Ziel erreicht!


----------



## Bullbaer (5. August 2018)

Gruß in die Runde 
https://www.relive.cc/view/g23388181057


----------



## sigma7 (5. August 2018)

Island 2018: Stóra-Viti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (5. August 2018)

Gestern auf dem Rückweg von der kurzen Hausrunde vor dem amtlichen Fußbad:


----------



## Deleted468118 (5. August 2018)

Jungfernfahrt - Holy Shit


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. August 2018)

Zipfeee schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 759883
> Jungfernfahrt - Holy Shit



 Du hast doch nicht schon wieder was neues


----------



## Deleted468118 (5. August 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht schon wieder was neues


Doch, Truck kann doch jeder


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. August 2018)

Zipfeee schrieb:


> Doch, Truck kann doch jeder



Das sind ja ganz neue Töne von Dir als " Ober-Trucker "


----------



## Deleted468118 (5. August 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das sind ja ganz neue Töne von Dir als " Ober-Trucker "


Die Truckerzeit kommt wieder
In jackfrostblue of course


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. August 2018)

Zipfeee schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 759883
> Jungfernfahrt - Holy Shit


Keine Federgabel?


----------



## dopaul (6. August 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Als ich gegen 3 Uhr in der Nacht wieder nach Hause kam war es leicht frisch und mir war sogar etwas kalt. Ziel erreicht!



Kühl war mir gestern auch. Ich war kurz nach halb neun oben auf dem Feldberg und habe die Kühle genossen. Dann bin ich über Staufen, Hohe Kanzel und Platte geradelt. Im Laufe der Tour war es mit kühl natürlich wieder vorbei....
Schön wars trotzdem


----------



## Eddy2012 (6. August 2018)

Zipfeee schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 759883
> Jungfernfahrt - Holy Shit



Fein, fein,fein...


----------



## Eddy2012 (6. August 2018)

Nachtrag vom Wochenende  - Kurztripp nach Rabenberg:

Ankunft Freitag 16 Uhr im vor allen wegen der Größe beeindruckendem Sportcenter "Rabenberg". Für Leistungssportler der ideale Trainingsplatz - sportliche Aktivitäten in jeder Form sind möglich. Enttäuschend war leider das Zimmer für immerhin stolze 40 Euro pro Person inkl. Frühstück. Flair wie in der Jugendherberge, nur das Nötigste an Inventar, sogar die Betten mussten wir selbst beziehen. Das geht besser!!!
Schnell eingeräumt und raus auf die Trails  -  die nächste Enttäuschung. Wir sind in knapp zwei Stunden den Bordertrail gefahren, ca. 15km mit ca. 450hm. Mehrfach kurze Trailpassagen bergab, teilweise relativ steil, Wurzeln und Steine ohne Ende - anschließend die selben Hm auf Teerstraßen oder Waldautobahnen nervig bergauf. Spaß kam da nicht richtig auf. Gerade Familien mit Kindern oder weniger konditionsstarke Biker haben dort meiner Meinung nach nicht den Spaß, den sie sich vorgestellt haben. Wie gesagt  -  super Trainingsgebiet für leistungsorientierte Sportler! Bilder habe ich nicht gemacht, es war mir einfach nicht danach...

Am Samstag regnete es. Bei dem nassen Boden mit den tausenden Wurzeln konnten wir uns nicht dazu durchringen, erneut in das Gebiet einzutauchen. Kurzentschlossen sind wir zum Keilberg (Klinovec) gefahren: da ist eine ganz andere Welt! Den Lift wollten wir nicht nehmen, auch, weil es noch regnete und ziemlich kühl war. Also sind wir die knappen 500hm auf den Keilberg hochgestrampelt. Gefroren haben wir dabei nicht und nass wurde es nicht nur durch den Regen... Steile Rampen, viele Steine (deshalb wahrscheinlich auch der Name Stoneman für die dort entlang führende Route), Wurzeln  -  alles recht anstrengend. Am Gipfel ging dann in jeder Richtung die Sonne auf: blauer Himmel, eine kleine tschechische Hütte mit kalten Getränken und neckischen Speisen zu moderaten Preisen und vor allem ein Trailpark in einer ganz anderen Art und Weise! Nämlich flowig, spaßorientiert und vor allem uneingeschränkt familientauglich. Ich habe nur grinsende Gesichter gesehen... Der tschechische Trailbauer Tomas hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Wir sind zuerst den Azur- Trail gefahren, der ist etwas flacher und einfacher. Wurzeln oder Steine gibt es kaum, der Belag ist sehr eben und schön zu fahren. Nach einer Pause mit kaltem tschechischem Bier ging es für 6 Euro mit dem Lift erneut zum Gipfel. Der Rubin- Trail war dann dran. Etwas steiler und schneller, aber auch problemlos zu fahren. Ein 8 km langer Pumptrack bergab - einfach ein Traum. Wie wir das schon aus Pod Smrkem kannten - die Geschwindigkeit reguliert die Schwierigkeit. Es kommen keinerlei unliebsame Überraschungen, nach kurzer Zeit hat man den Trail "verstanden". Es hat insgesamt richtig Spaß gemacht.
Wir waren der Meinung: Alles richtig gemacht! Wir fahren dort mit Sicherheit noch das eine oder andere Mal hin!

Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder:





























Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. August 2018)

Fette Feierabend Tour durch den Wiesbadener Wald... Wenn schon schwitzen, dann wenigstens aufm Fatbike!


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
Immer wieder schön!!


----------



## mikeonbike (8. August 2018)




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. August 2018)

Guten Morgen @All:


----------



## crossy-pietro (9. August 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @All:



Schon schön, die "Palz"  (hat wat von Grand Canyon).
Die Pics sind natürlich supergenial inszeniert


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. August 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Die Pics sind natürlich supergenial inszeniert


Besonders, wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie er den Selbstauslöser drückt und anschließend in die Hängematte hechtet


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. August 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Besonders, wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie er den Selbstauslöser drückt und anschließend in die Hängematte hechtet



.... und dabei nen Rückwärts Saldo schlägt, und kopfüber im Moskitonetz liegen bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (9. August 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... und dabei nen Rückwärts Saldo schlägt, und kopfüber im Moskitonetz liegen bleibt


... und dann "vergisst" exakt das Foto im Forum hoch zu laden....


----------



## Fabeymer (9. August 2018)

Gestern kurz vor dem Start zum Nightride. Konnte endlich mal die neue Gabel (Salsa Bearpaw) und den Sunrise Bar im Gelände testen. Der Test verlief so gut, dass es von unterwegs keine Bilder mehr gibt. 

Werde mich in Zukunft also wieder öfter auf das dicke Gefährt schwingen. Speziell mit dem Lenker ist das jetzt super so, was die Qual der Wahl vor einer Ausfahrt nicht gerade mindert...außerdem macht sich die etwas längere Gabel sehr positiv bemerkbar, die man bekommt das Vorderrad viel leichter in die Luft als das noch mit der Seriengabel der Fall war.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. August 2018)




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. August 2018)

Hausrunde mit Pause in der Kneipp Anlage - das tut den geschundenen Beinen richtig gut! 
Happy Trails
Nina

PS ich liebe, liebe, liebe dieses Bike! Ich fahre zur Zeit nichts anderes und überlege ernsthaft, den Fuhrpark zu verkleinern!


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. August 2018)

Die (vermutlich) längste Treppe des Pfälzer Waldes:
_die letzten paar Stufen sind mir leider entwischt_


----------



## sigma7 (10. August 2018)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## rsu (10. August 2018)

Jetzt mal noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Vinschgau/Meran. 3 ganze Anläufe habe ich gebraucht um die Varianten des Steinbruchtrails abzufahren, waren einfach zu oft heftige Gewitter unterwegs. Die Bahn von Lana und auch Rabland vereinfacht die Auffahrt - Achtung, zeitliche  Transportbeschränkungen. Der Einstieg bei der schwarzen Lacke ist leicht zu finden





Danach sind die Hinweisschilder nicht immer (mehr) vorhanden bzw es gibt noch einen zweiten spannenderen Alternativtrail auf den ich bein ersten Mal aus Versehen gestossen bin. Die Trails vereinen sich nach dem Steinbruch wieder.

Der leichtere Steinbruchtrail wird als immer wieder flowig beschrieben. Meinem 8J Sohn würde ich ihn aber noch nicht zumuten obwohl geübter Fahrer.

Abfahrt hat doch einige Wurzeln, Stufen, ist teils steil und auch teilweise seitlich ausgesetzt




Leicht morbide Stimmung:




Der leicht mystische Abschnitt kommt auf dem Bild leider kaum zur Geltung





Zum Schluss nicht die Strasse runterrollen sondern in die Karte schauen, da gibt es tolle Alternativen. Meine war teils so steil dass ich eine Pomassage bekommen hab - vom Hinterreifen 

Schön wars, komme sicher wieder


----------



## RoDeBo (11. August 2018)

Spätsommer-Feeling galore!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> Jetzt mal noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Vinschgau/Meran. 3 ganze Anläufe habe ich gebraucht um die Varianten des Steinbruchtrails abzufahren, waren einfach zu oft heftige Gewitter unterwegs. Die Bahn von Lana und auch Rabland vereinfacht die Auffahrt - Achtung, zeitliche  Transportbeschränkungen. Der Einstieg bei der schwarzen Lacke ist leicht zu finden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 761337
> 
> ...




Ja der letzte, nicht mehr offizielle Teil, entschädigt für die offiziellen, aber nicht mehr ganz so tollen Abschnitte oben 
Hat eh irgendein Gegner alle offiziellen Schilder abgerissen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (11. August 2018)

Island 2018: Tungnafellsjökull, mit frischem Schnee ab 1100m


----------



## RoDeBo (11. August 2018)

...dazu möchte ich bitte gerne eine ausführliche Berichterstattung mit VIELEN Bildern...


----------



## rsu (12. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja der letzte, nicht mehr offizielle Teil, entschädigt für die offiziellen, aber nicht mehr ganz so tollen Abschnitte oben
> Hat eh irgendein Gegner alle offiziellen Schilder abgerissen
> 
> G.



Es gibt zwei Wege am Ende, der Erste ist steiler und gei...

Es hat ja jetzt einen zweiten Trail der von der alten offiziellen Route abweicht. Die ist schon noch ganz nett. Leider nicht immer ganz einfach zu finden und den GPS Track habe ich gelöscht

Falls aber jemand einen längeren leichten und wirklich flowigen S1-S2 Trail um Meran/im Vinschgau kennt wäre ich dankbar für Tips. Sollte halt nicht nur eine Wurzel-/Stein-Rumpelstrecke sein, da meutert der Nachwuchs


----------



## hw_doc (12. August 2018)

Späte Runde:


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Wege am Ende, der Erste ist steuler und gei...
> 
> Es hat ja jetzt einen zweiten Trail der von der alten offiziellen Route abweicht. Die ist schon noch ganz nett. Leider nicht immer ganz einfach zu finden und den GPS Track habe ich gelöscht
> 
> Falls aber jemand einen längeren leichten und wirklich flowigen S1-S2 Trail um Meran/im Vinschgau kennt wäre ich dankbar für Tips. Sollte halt nicht nur eine Wurzel-/Stein-Rumpelstrecke sein, da meutert der Nachwuchs



Dann haben wir wohl den Ersten zum Glück zufällig erwischt  

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. August 2018)

Gestern haben wir mal wieder eine fette Familienrunde gedreht - diesmal rund um Idstein, 33km und 580Hm. Zu dem Anlass hatten wir uns einen GPS-Track von Komoot heruntergeladen, der "traillastig" sein sollte und fette 17km Singletrail versprach, davon wurden vielleicht am Ende 4km eingehalten, aber es war trotzdem schön  Dumm, dass man bei Komoot keine User-Kommentare hinterlassen oder lesen kann, das würde falsche Erwartungen im Zaum halten. 

Start beim Bahnhof...


 

Über Felder...


 

wohlverdiente Rast...


 

 

Trailvergnügen...


 

Fetter Ständer...




Altstadt von Idstein...


 

 

Alle haben super durchgehalten und hatten sich am Ende das Eis in der Idsteiner Altstadt redlich verdient. Moment mal, Fatbike und Eisdiele - sehr klischeehaft  Und ratet mal, wen wir da getroffen haben? Den @loui-w, der gerade von einer nicht-fetten Tour aus Wiesbaden zurück kam. Und so war das ein schöner Abschluss einer doch sehr schönen Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 761344


oh ein Hilleberg Akto


----------



## sigma7 (13. August 2018)

Island 2018: Zimmer mit Aussicht (auf  Hekla)


----------



## RoDeBo (14. August 2018)

...und eigentlich fänd ich in dem Bericht dann auch eine Packlist schön...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (14. August 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die (vermutlich) längste Treppe des Pfälzer Waldes:
> _die letzten paar Stufen sind mir leider entwischt_



Der ultimative Burping Test


----------



## Eddy2012 (14. August 2018)

Feierabendrunde, kurze Pause an der "Mosbacher Linde"









Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## sigma7 (15. August 2018)

Island 2018: Zurück in der Zivilisation


----------



## Eddy2012 (15. August 2018)

Feierabendrunde ohne den Dackel auf der anderen Seite Eisenachs...

Immer wieder schöne Singletrails...








Im Hintergrund grüßt der Inselsberg











Die Wabu im Abendlicht 















Eine Platane im Dürer Park mit gigantischen Ausmaßen 



Hier hat sich früher die NVA ausgetobt, jetzt ich... 



Mal was anderes, sonst bin ich in der Gegend zu Fuß unterwegs. Aber auch schön...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## sigma7 (15. August 2018)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Fabeymer (16. August 2018)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. August 2018)

Gestern hab ich mal einen Kundentermin intelligent genutzt, um meinen Kumpel Andre ( @Fatty55 ) in der Nähe von Köln zu besuchen, der - wie könnte es anders sein - auch ein Fatbike sein eigen nennt.

Als müsse die Tour unbedingt fatbiketypisch sein, hat er extra ein paar Wege rausgesucht, die mehr einem Durchschlagen durch die Hölle ähnelten als einem Flowtrail... Die Stürme in den letzten Wochen hatten im Wald Spuren hinterlassen und die örtlichen Waldbetreuer hatten wohl andere Prioritäten... Aber wir hatten beide keine Angst um unsere Schaltwerke und Vertrauen in die dicken Schlappen, so ging es mit voller Kraft voraus...


 



Doch es ging auch anders, tunnelige Waldtrails, wunderschön...


 



und noch schöner, ein spiegelnder kleiner See mitten im Wald...


 



Immer wieder wurde der Spieltrieb geweckt und manch kleiner, steiler und gemeiner Trail wollte unbedingt, dass sich unsere protektorenlose Haut rot färben solle. Nach ein paar Versuchen stellten wir fest, dass es besser wäre, wenn wir das mal mit Schutzbekleidung wiederholen sollten und wir fuhren unverletzt weiter...


 

 



Ohne jedoch an dieser Herausforderung vorbeifahren zu können... Als ob es die dicken Stämme jucken würde, wenn ein etwas dickerer Reifen ihre Rinde etwas streichelt. Wenn sie ins Rollen geraten würden, könnte der Spaß erst richtig anfangen. Doch es gab keine Holzlawine und wir fuhren abermals unverletzt weiter...




Dann aber war es genug, und wir versprachen, an diesem Tag keine Unruhe mehr im Wald zu verbreiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (17. August 2018)

Heute bei der Fahrt zum einkaufen hab ich die Kam wieder mal eingepackt .

















lg
Kurt


----------



## sigma7 (17. August 2018)

Servus, Island! Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Fabeymer (17. August 2018)

War schön heute in der Abendsonne...
Der Sunrise Bar passt einfach so gut an an mein Fatbike, das macht richtig viel Spaß! 
Außerdem war das Licht so schön, dass ich dem @hw_doc  endlich auch mal zeigen kann, wie perfekt die Ventilkappen, die er mir geschickt hat, zu den Laufrädern passen.


----------



## Fatster (17. August 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> War schön heute in der Abendsonne...
> Der Sunrise Bar passt einfach so gut an an mein Fatbike, das macht richtig viel Spaß!
> Außerdem war das Licht so schön, dass ich dem @hw_doc  endlich auch mal zeigen kann, wie perfekt die Ventilkappen, die er mir geschickt hat, zu den Laufrädern passen.
> 
> ...



Isartrails? Schön, muss ich auch mal wieder fahren 
Und was ist das denn bitte für ein obercooler Schnellspanner am HR? 
Auch Habenwill!


----------



## Fabeymer (17. August 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Isartrails? Schön, muss ich auch mal wieder fahren
> Und was ist das denn bitte für ein obercooler Schnellspanner am HR?
> Auch Habenwill!



Nein, etwas weiter östlich, ist am Inn. 
Der Schnellspanner ist von Paul.


----------



## Deleted468118 (18. August 2018)

Da Koasa


----------



## Deleted468118 (18. August 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mal einen Kundentermin intelligent genutzt, um meinen Kumpel Andre ( @Fatty55 ) in der Nähe von Köln zu besuchen, der - wie könnte es anders sein - auch ein Fatbike sein eigen nennt.
> 
> Als müsse die Tour unbedingt fatbiketypisch sein, hat er extra ein paar Wege rausgesucht, die mehr einem Durchschlagen durch die Hölle ähnelten als einem Flowtrail... Die Stürme in den letzten Wochen hatten im Wald Spuren hinterlassen und die örtlichen Waldbetreuer hatten wohl andere Prioritäten... Aber wir hatten beide keine Angst um unsere Schaltwerke und Vertrauen in die dicken Schlappen, so ging es mit voller Kraft voraus...
> Anhang anzeigen 763456 Anhang anzeigen 763457
> ...


Dein Job möcht ich haben


----------



## Mr_Slow (18. August 2018)

Wunderschöne neue Ecken kennen gelernt


----------



## cherokee190 (19. August 2018)

Morgendliches Rampen surfen in den Ausläufern der Kühlung 





Obwohl es auch im Norden etwas geregnet hat, reicht inzwischen ein Trekkingrad zum Bezwingen der Bäche.



 


Sehr Aufmerksam: Markierung der max. Durchfahrtsbreite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. August 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Der Sunrise Bar passt einfach so gut an an mein Fatbike


find ich auch


 
etwas trocken grad:


 
Pause:


----------



## dopaul (19. August 2018)

Ich bin heute von Mainz über Platte, Hohe Kanzel, Rotes Kreuz, Feldberg usw. geradelt und hab echt verpennt Fotos zu machen.
Aber eure Phantasie..... ihr kriegt das hin....


----------



## Berganbeter (19. August 2018)

Hab mich heute endlich überwunden Fotos von meinen Badeausflügen zu machen:


----------



## Fabeymer (19. August 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> find ich auch
> Anhang anzeigen 764159
> etwas trocken grad:
> Anhang anzeigen 764160
> ...



Das ist einfach so ein wunderschönes Fahrrad...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. August 2018)

Heute endlich mal wieder eine 50km Runde gedreht. War etwas warm, aber es gab genügend Biergärten zum auftanken 

Zum Abschluss gab es nen Mega Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Eddy2012 (20. August 2018)

Gestern in den Abendstunden:

Spaßiger, teilweise auch recht mühsamer Aufstieg zum Rennsteig von Mosbach aus...








Am Schäfersbrunnen 



Dann noch spaßiger Abstieg über den "Fliegenden Holländer" ins Tal auf den Spuren eines ortsansässigen Downhill- Profis... 











Kurz vorm Schluss der Runde ging das Licht aus... 







Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. August 2018)

Wir sind am Wochenende wieder zu viert unterwegs gewesen, ich wollte der Komoot-Plattform nochmal eine Chance geben und hab mir einen GPS-Track in der Nähe von Bingen am Rhein heruntergeladen. Der Track führte uns zunächst auf einen schönen Trail direkt am Rheinufer, wo wir uns bei feinster Aussicht auf das Rheintal warmfahren konnten... Dass der Tourautor nicht den geteerten Radweg, sondern den holprigen Trail am Fluss ausgesucht hat, ließ schon mal hoffen.




Boot müsste man haben... Hier nutzten ein paar Leute ihre Wasserfahrzeuge, um sich mitten im Rhein einen "Privatstrand" unter den Nagel zu reißen.




Wir aber hatten andere Freizeitgestaltungspläne und ließen unsere dicken Reifen über die grobe Pflasterung gleiten...




Dann ein kleiner Irrweg, weil ich vor lauter Aussicht nicht aufs GPS geschaut hatte... hat sich aber gelohnt der kleine Schlenker.




Dann abgezweigt und weiter gings auf schmalen Pfaden


 



Schöne Rastmöglichkeiten hatte es ebenfalls...


 



Dann führte der Trail vom Ufer weg... Und kurz bevor wir dorthin abzweigen wollten, kam @Mr Cannondale des Wegs und entschloss sich spontan, uns zu begleiten. Ein Glücksfall, denn er kennt die Gegend wie seine Westentasche...

Es ging eine wunderschönes Bachtal hinauf, nicht zu steil und schön schattig und kühl bei dem heißen Wetter...




Der Bach hatte vor kurzem wildere Tage und hat dabei Teile der Mauer verschluckt...




Später zeigte sich, dass einige der Bäume wohl den Anblick von Fatbikes nicht gewohnt sind...




Andere fanden es hingegen amüsant...




Die "Klamm" war durchsetzt mit Brücken, aber sehr schön...




Es gab eine wackelnde Hängebrücke...




und anschließend ein paar echt schöne Trails, die nur noch bergab gingen...




und am Schluss wieder in Bingen mündeten...




Eine richtige Trail-Genuß-Tour!


----------



## dopaul (20. August 2018)

Schau an, das kenne ich alles nur zu Fuß - sehr schön dort im Wald


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. August 2018)

Hab mein Dude auch mal wieder fit gemacht.
Nach France sollte es gehen. Geplant hatte ich nichts. Einfach nach Süden radeln ....

Gleich zu Tourbeginn beschenkte mich das Sterntalermädchen mit leckerer Laugenstange und nem schönen Bergkäse 




Dann konnte der erste Berg erklommen werden. Hinauf zum Stäffelsbergturm. Naja sonderlich schön finde ich das 75.000DM Bauwerk aus dem Jahre 1964 nicht gerade, da helfen auch nicht die Blumenverzierungen an der Fassade:




Innen ist er auch nicht sonderlich hübsch:




Dafür wird man mit einer super 360Crad Aussicht belohnt. In diesem Falle der Blick in Richtung Norden:




Weiter ging die Tour zur Ruine Guttenberg. Zuerst jedoch nen genialen Trail hoch (und später wieder runter)




Aussicht auf der Burg ist auch hier sehr gut 




Ein weiterer Genießer der genialen Aussicht:




Weiter zur Wegscheid:




Nach einer nicht Enden wollenden Trailabfahrt mit anschließendem Trail neben dem Lauterfluß war ich auch schon am Ziel meiner Reise angelangt: WISSEMBOURG:




Zurück ging es am Waldrand mit Blick in die Rheinebene:




Immer entlang an fast neuem Wein 




Den SCHORLE gab es aber erst zu Hause, ich musste ja noch ein Stück mit dem Auto zurück legen 

Schee wars mal wieder


----------



## mikeonbike (20. August 2018)

in der letzten abendsonne...


----------



## Woppes (21. August 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal wieder eine 50km Runde gedreht. War etwas warm, aber es gab genügend Biergärten zum auftanken
> 
> Zum Abschluss gab es nen Mega Sonnenuntergang
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 764267 Anhang anzeigen 764269 Anhang anzeigen 764270 Anhang anzeigen 764271 Anhang anzeigen 764272



Bist am Murner See unterwegs gewesen

Meine Hausrunde führt um die Kiesweiher rund um den Klausensee und um den Steinberger See und den Knappensee...


----------



## Woppes (21. August 2018)

...Fotos vergessen...


----------



## Woppes (21. August 2018)

...und am Samstag dann ca. 40km weiter südlich...


----------



## Mr_Slow (21. August 2018)

Auch mal wieder eine kurze Runde machen können, von allem ein wenig dabei 


Dove Elbe






Hamburger Hafen am altem Elbtunnel
















Bisschen Trail in den Harburger Bergen






Zum Schluß, Harburger Stadtpark


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. August 2018)

Woppes schrieb:


> Bist am Murner See unterwegs gewesen
> 
> Meine Hausrunde führt um die Kiesweiher rund um den Klausensee und um den Steinberger See und den Knappensee...



Ja lass uns endlich mal ne Runde fahren


----------



## Woppes (22. August 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ja lass uns endlich mal ne Runde fahren



Gerne, ich meld mich mal per PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrachenDingsda (22. August 2018)

Mit 2xl unterwegs, also bitte kraftvoll treten.....
Hat Spaß gemacht und Danke an den Guide


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. August 2018)

ich hab es auch mal wieder aufs Fatbike geschafft!

Talsperren Rund war angesagt...





am nächsten Tag hab ich mich an der CZ Grenze auf Trailsuche gemacht.... leider recht erfolglos...da gab es nur Forstwege...





dann hoch zum Geisingberg...leider war der Turm geschlossen...




wenigstens gab es einen passenden Fahrradständer...




auf dem Rückweg hab ich mir noch eine Talsperre angeschaut die wegen Bauarbeiten abgelassen wurde und man konnte nach zig Jahren mal wieder eine alte Brücke sehn...





alles in allem leider nicht so erfolgreich wie erhofft...aber unterwegs


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. August 2018)

Am Mittwoch mal wieder Kundentermine intelligent genutzt!  Diesmal "Dickes B, oben an der Spree" mit @F7 Uli 
Erstaunlich, wie viele coole Trails es im Grunewald gibt. Und wie hügelig es ist  Wir haben eine Menge Spaß gehabt, aber seht selbst...

Uli am Ende einer Achterbahn-Downhillstrecke...


 

und oben aufm Schuttberg...


 

...beim Sandkasten-Downhill...


 

 


 

 

 

 

Vielen Dank Uli für die super Tour. Und wenn ich jetzt gerade aus dem Fenster schaue, freue ich mich umso mehr, dass wir einen der letzten richtig warmen Tage des Jahres so richtig gut genutzt haben!


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. August 2018)

noch paar bewegte Bilder....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. August 2018)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Fatster (26. August 2018)

Yesterday:
Se silence before se storm


 



Fatbikefütterung:





Und (atypisches) Fatbiker-Futter  





Atypische Fatbikefortbewegung:





Egal, Hauptsache:





Herzlichen Dank an die Teilnehmer des zweiten UnterländerNurRunterTages @klausklein @hw_doc @Messerharry @tgs und @mybruder.


----------



## Fatster (26. August 2018)

Today:
Se storm is over so let se games begin


----------



## Eddy2012 (26. August 2018)

Sonntags- Kurztrip an den Klinovec  -  wenig Sonne, aber trocken, Temperaturen deutlich unter 10 Grad...

Es gibt nur Bilder vom Aufstieg ab der Liftstation. Die Abfahrt war wieder so genial, da ging einfach kein knipsen





























Runde 8km und ca. 500hm Anstieg hört sich nicht so viel an, ich war aber trotzdem froh, als ich oben war. Die Surly Nates laufen irgendwie schwerer als alles andere, was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Berganbeter (27. August 2018)

Fatbike- Chilling an der Donau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (29. August 2018)




----------



## dukestah (29. August 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Sonntags- Kurztrip an den Klinovec  -  wenig Sonne, aber trocken, Temperaturen deutlich unter 10 Grad...
> 
> Es gibt nur Bilder vom Aufstieg ab der Liftstation. Die Abfahrt war wieder so genial, da ging einfach kein knipsen
> 
> ...



Ist aber auch ein zäher Aufstieg. Ich mag ihn trotzdem, ist auch Teil vom Stoneman Miriquidi.


----------



## Eddy2012 (30. August 2018)

dukestah schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ein zäher Aufstieg. Ich mag ihn trotzdem, ist auch Teil vom Stoneman Miriquidi.



Ja, der ist recht zäh. Vor allem der Anfang bis zur ersten Hütte im Wald ist ja gar nicht steil... Ich mit meinen 125kg Kampfgewicht kam  da ganz schön ins schwitzen. Trotzdem ist es insgesamt abwechslungsreich und gut zu fahren. Für mich gehört es einfach dazu, ein paar Höhenmeter bergauf braucht der Mensch...


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> . Für mich gehört es einfach dazu, ein paar Höhenmeter bergauf braucht der Mensch...


Wenn die fahrbar sind. Wenn ich mit dem @Zipfeee fahr, müssen wir immer schieben


----------



## Eddy2012 (30. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn die fahrbar sind. Wenn ich mit dem @Zipfeee fahr, müssen wir immer schieben



So, ihr seid das...


----------



## hw_doc (31. August 2018)

So - es ist mal wieder soweit:
Ich fahre durch die Heide - Heidschnuckenweg. Da ich keinen langweilen will, hier ein paar Bilder und wenig Text:



 
(Celle ist schon größer...)



 



 



 



 

Auch wenn man es auf den Bildern nicht sieht: Immer wieder faszinierend, wie schnell der Untergrund wechselt. Der Heidesand ist nur eine Facette von vielen.



 
Noch sind die Höhenmeter zu vernachlässigen - keine 600.

Aufgebrochen war ich heute früh in Hannover, nun bin ich in Müden an der Örtze gelandet und das Zelt steht.
Morgen geht es planmäßig nach Bispingen - hoffentlich reichen die Körner für die Etappe, denn es sollte mehr Höhenmeter und mehr Gelände geben - und die Fuhre ist echt schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (31. August 2018)

Oh, den will ich auch mal fahren.... 
Kannst du mir hinterher den Track zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## hw_doc (1. September 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Oh, den will ich auch mal fahren....
> Kannst du mir hinterher den Track zur Verfügung stellen?



Da empfehle ich Selbstbedienung:
https://www.heidschnuckenweg.de/etappen

Ich rate zum Start in Hamburg-Fischbek, dann kann man sich bspw. bis Bispingen (Campingplatz Brunautal oder der andere) verausgaben - die haben auch Hütten. Von dort aus dann weiter - falls einen Lust und Kräfte verlassen, empfehle ich Unterlüß als Fluchtpunkt, dort gibt es einen guten Bahnanschluss oder sicherlich auch eine Unterkunft. Der Weg gen Celle oder dann auch Hannover ist recht seicht - kann man entscheiden, ob man dafür einen dritten Tag einplant.


----------



## dopaul (1. September 2018)

Danke für die Infos


----------



## hw_doc (1. September 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So - es ist mal wieder soweit:
> Ich fahre durch die Heide - Heidschnuckenweg. Da ich keinen langweilen will, hier ein paar Bilder und wenig Text:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 767928
> ...



So, ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf besagtem Campingplatz im Tal der Brunau - nun sauber und frisch genährt. Das WLAN ist von der Terrasse des wirklich erstklassigen Bistros "gehtso" - mal sehen, was ich noch durch die Leitung bekomme...

Irgendwann in der Nacht auf heute auf dem niederländisch regierten Campingplatz in Müden bemerkte ich, dass es saukalt war. Es waren fünf Grad für die Nacht angekündigt und es war wohl da draußen noch ein Stück kälter - jedenfalls weit entfernt vom Komfortbereich meines Schlafsacks. Mit Sack über dem Kopf war es aber auszuhalten und ich musste nicht noch eine (weitere) Hose nachlegen... Dennoch hatte ich in Etappen recht gut geschlafen - zum ersten Frühstück gab es Kakao und Milchbrötchen, die ich noch am Vortag besorgt hatte. Während dessen trocknete mein Zelt in der Sonne.

In Müden selbst besuchte ich auf meinem Weg zurück zum Heidschnuckenweg als erstes die berühmte Tortenmanufaktur für Teil 2 des Frühstücks:



Buchweizen!
Teil 3 war dann noch ein Leberwurstbrot auf dem Kartoffelfest etwas außerhalb. Leider nur per Link:
https://picload.org/view/dlidpcll/img_20180901_1120053-panorama.jpg.html

Weiter dann gen Soltau:








Auf dem Weg lag an einer Stelle fast ein halber Wald quer - dabei war doch in den letzten Wochen kein Sturm...

Mein Rad da drüber, drunter und durch zu bekommen hat mich neben dem Kraftakt über zehn Minuten gekostet und sah auch nicht ästhetisch aus...




Weiter geht"s:




Rund um die Autobahn war dann der Wald abgesperrt - und das wirklich weiträumig. Die Begründung folgte erst am Ende:



Es ist Samstag und ich habe keine Hubschrauber gehört... Und auf der Strecke lag so ein schöner Trail...

Für alle, die die Gegenrichtung befahren: Fahrt _durch_ den Abenteuerspielplatz - ich meine, mich zu erinnern, dass dort der schönste Weg lang führt.


In Bispingen kam mir ein Dude-Kapitän entgegen. Er schien bestenfalls leichtes Gepäck (Lenker) dabei zu haben und wirkte sehr kurz angebunden. Also weiter zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten:







Der/Die/Das Dude hatte Jumbo Jims - eindeutig. Ich tippe auf 4.0er, aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.  B)

Auf dem Tacho stehen nun weiter 500 hm und 73 km. Also kommt morgen der härteste Teil.

Vielleicht habe ich das Glück und @Mr_Slow begleitet mich morgen bei meinem Leiden ein Stück...

Aber vorher:



Wirklich hervorragend und dafür spottbillig...

Edit:
Bissl Werbung für ein wirklich rundum gutes Paket:
https://www.camping-brunautal.de/bistro


----------



## annos (1. September 2018)

@hw_doc , bis wohin willst Du denn morgen fahren? Ich will morgen von Buchholz zum Wilseder Berg, ich halte mal die Augen offen...
Der schönste Abschnitt vom Heidschnuckenweg liegt auf jeden Fall noch vor Dir!
Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## hw_doc (2. September 2018)

annos schrieb:


> @hw_doc , bis wohin willst Du denn morgen fahren? Ich will morgen von Buchholz zum Wilseder Berg, ich halte mal die Augen offen...
> Der schönste Abschnitt vom Heidschnuckenweg liegt auf jeden Fall noch vor Dir!
> Viel Spaß morgen



Ich weiß - aber auch der mit Abstand Anstrengendste!
Wenn es gut läuft, bin ich nachher in Fischbek und dann auf St. Pauli!


----------



## Keeper1407 (2. September 2018)

Hw_Doc Tolle Bilder von Dir 
Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne unterwegs. Muss mal den Heidschnuckenweg in meine To-Do-Liste eintragen. Viel Spaß noch auf Deiner Tour.


----------



## Steinberg (2. September 2018)

Auf dem Stoneman bei uns im Erzgebirge


----------



## Steinberg (2. September 2018)

noch eins


----------



## Fatster (2. September 2018)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Hw_Doc Tolle Bilder von Dir
> Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne unterwegs. Muss mal den Heidschnuckenweg in meine To-Do-Liste eintragen. Viel Spaß noch auf Deiner Tour.



Bei so vielen positiven Rückmeldungen und Absichtserklärungen; vielleicht könnte der @hw_doc ja für nächstes Jahr mal ne „_Tour de Heidschnuk_“ ausloben .. ich heb da jetzt auch mal die Hand und sag: Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (3. September 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf besagtem Campingplatz im Tal der Brunau - nun sauber und frisch genährt. Das WLAN ist von der Terrasse des wirklich erstklassigen Bistros "gehtso" - mal sehen, was ich noch durch die Leitung bekomme...
> 
> Irgendwann in der Nacht auf heute auf dem niederländisch regierten Campingplatz in Müden bemerkte ich, dass es saukalt war. Es waren fünf Grad für die Nacht angekündigt und es war wohl da draußen noch ein Stück kälter - jedenfalls weit entfernt vom Komfortbereich meines Schlafsacks. Mit Sack über dem Kopf war es aber auszuhalten und ich musste nicht noch eine (weitere) Hose nachlegen... Dennoch hatte ich in Etappen recht gut geschlafen - zum ersten Frühstück gab es Kakao und Milchbrötchen, die ich noch am Vortag besorgt hatte. Während dessen trocknete mein Zelt in der Sonne.
> 
> ...





annos schrieb:


> @hw_doc , bis wohin willst Du denn morgen fahren? Ich will morgen von Buchholz zum Wilseder Berg, ich halte mal die Augen offen...
> Der schönste Abschnitt vom Heidschnuckenweg liegt auf jeden Fall noch vor Dir!
> Viel Spaß morgen



Nanu - wo warste denn?  
So häufig war ich eigentlich nicht neben der Spur unterwegs...

Die Nacht im Brunautal war entgegen meiner Erwartungen angesichts des Berichts auch wieder kalt - keine Ahnung, wo da elf Grad gewesen sein sollen... Im Nachhinein hätt ich mich vielleicht doch in der Hütte einquartieren sollen, damit wär vor allem die zeitintensive Zelttrocknung am Morgen entfallen.





Die Wartezeit überbrückte ich im Gasthaus zum goldenen M mit einem nicht besonders gesunden Frühstück.  B)
Direkt nach dem Aufbruch die nächste Umleitung -  immerhin ausgeschildert:











Müsste der Wilseder Berg gewesen sein...









Auf den Rainer aus dem Norden war ich aber erst in Undeloh gestoßen. Hier hatten wir uns dann ein Stück vorgekämpft:




Danke für die Begleitung!  




Wirklich schöner Weitblick vom Brunsberg (kein Scherz) - auch der Weg hatte sich gelohnt!

@Mr_Slow:



Und es hat doch gepasst!  B)

Die letzten Kilometer waren mit ihrem Auf und Ab wirklich die Härtesten...












Schönes Panorama kurz vor Schluss - danach kamen aber auch noch mal eine handvoll wirklich knackiger Anstiege...




Fertig - noch vor Sonnenuntergang!

Die letzten 23 Kilometer nach Hamburg waren recht dröge... Einzige Höhepunkte:




Hafenromantik




Alter Elbtunnel. Leider von beiden Seiten immer noch Baustelle und daher oberirdisch nicht fotogen.

Kilometerstand: 311 km, 2250 hm. Morgen geht's dann weiter - hoffentlich hält das Innenlager, wenn mich das Knacken nicht vorher in den Wahnsinn treibt...




 
Rad in Zimmer



 
Burger in Bauch



Fatster schrieb:


> Bei so vielen positiven Rückmeldungen und Absichtserklärungen; vielleicht könnte der @hw_doc ja für nächstes Jahr mal ne „_Tour de Heidschnuk_“ ausloben .. ich heb da jetzt auch mal die Hand und sag: Dabei!



Dank an Euch für die Blumen!
Aber ich sollte es nochmal klarstellen: Das ist eher eine Langstrecken-Geschichte, bei der ich Dir unterstellen würde, dass Dir auf die Wegstrecke gesehen schon von Hamburg nach Bispingen langweilig wird: Da kommt man IMO mit S1,5 auf der Skala sehr gut aus...
Ich mein: Nicht dass ich mich nicht über Begleitung bei sowas freuen würde, aber ich will nicht, dass jemand vor Langeweile vom Rad fällt.

Mein Reiz lag dieses Mal auch darin, das ganze mit rund nem halben Zentner Gepäck auf dem ohnehin schweren Stahlkamel zu machen. Ansonsten mag ich natürlich auch das Gebolze über Wurzeln und Sand, das man sich hier und da auf dem Weg mal geben kann...  B)


----------



## annos (3. September 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nanu - wo warste denn?
> So häufig war ich eigentlich nicht neben der Spur unterwegs...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dukestah (3. September 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ...
> Wirklich schöner Weitblick vom Brunsberg (kein Scherz) - auch der Weg hatte sich gelohnt!
> ...
> Die letzten Kilometer waren mit ihrem Auf und Ab wirklich die Härtesten...
> ...



in der Ecke war ich vor paar Jahren auch viel unterwegs, man ist durchaus erstaunt wie 'bergig' der Norden sein kann 
Aber generell eine schöne Fatbike Gegend, hach, da bin ich noch mit meinem ersten Fatbike, dem Surly Pugsley, rumgefahren, jetzt bloß nicht sentimental werden...


----------



## Eddy2012 (3. September 2018)

Nachtrag vom Wochenende:

Freitag- Feierabendrunde mit Frau und Dackel







Samstag in den späten Nachmittagsstunden allein...

Am Wachstein







Auffahrt zum Alexanderturm 



Oberhalb von Kittelsthal 



An der Kirchsteighütte 



Abfahrt nach Farnroda 



Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fabeymer (3. September 2018)




----------



## sigma7 (5. September 2018)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ... dazu möchte ich bitte gerne eine ausführliche Berichterstattung mit VIELEN Bildern...





RoDeBo schrieb:


> ... und eigentlich fänd ich in dem Bericht dann auch eine Packliste schön...


Bericht dauert noch, die Liste ist bereits verfügbar. Beim Radeln „ständig“ getragene Ausrüstung (Hose, Base Layer, Trikot, Socken, Schuhe) ist nicht in der Liste enthalten!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. September 2018)

Kleiner Slooowmotion-Test...


----------



## Fatster (5. September 2018)

carpe diem

10.00 Uhr, Minga, sonnig!



Geht gleich gut los


 

 

 



Typisches Touribild




Typischer Isartrailsabschnitt




Gscheit g‘rengnd hods




... geht gleich weiter ...


----------



## Fatster (5. September 2018)

Amphibienfahrzeugsvorabfunktionstest 


 



Hurraaaa! Sie lebt noch 


 

An der Isar do gibt’s koa Sünd ... außer vielleicht heute NICHT mit dem Fatbike dort gewesen zu sein 


 
Bisserl rumsauen im Schlamm, genau meins 




Koa Traktion mehr 


 

Der „Ander“ wollt da nicht nachstehn 


 

Koan Grip mehr 


 

Geil, geil, geil ... koa Hirn mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (5. September 2018)

Mei, wenn i drandenk dass i .. na, derf gar ned drandenken .. 




IsarTrails at it‘s best 


 

 

 

 

Bauerngröstl beim Bruckenwirt: Sensationell!  


 

Und weil „dr Ander“ sein Schnitzel nicht ganz geschafft hat, durfte ich sogar noch „Reste essen“ 




Saugeiler Tag!


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2018)

Isartrails sehen spassig aus  Muss beim nächsten Bruderbesuch mal es Bike einpacken


----------



## Eddy2012 (5. September 2018)

Feierabendrunde  -  die Sonne ist gerade untergegangen...





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Deleted468118 (6. September 2018)

Weit und breit keine Schwaben


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. September 2018)

...alle nur noch an der Isar unterwegs  da werd ich dann später auch noch mal schauen ob alles in Ordnung ist 

@Harry deine Gabel braucht glaub bischen Luft


----------



## Deleted468118 (6. September 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...alle nur noch an der Isar unterwegs  da werd ich dann später auch noch mal schauen ob alles in Ordnung ist
> 
> @Harry deine Gabel braucht glaub bischen Luft


Wie wars - warn noch welche da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (6. September 2018)

Zipfeee schrieb:


> Wie wars - warn noch welche da?



Trails ja, Fatbiker leider nein! 
morgen heist es erstmal wieder Bremse zerlegen, ich wollte mal wieder das Rollen auf dem VR üben....
für paar Videoschnipsel hat es aber gereicht.... morgen dann...


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. September 2018)

Ich versuch mich mal an einem kleinen Livebericht:
Abfahrt 2:15Uhr 




Schnell Volltanken und weiter gehts.....


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2018)

Viel Spaß, Fabi Mario. Mach was draus


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. September 2018)

Zielort nach ca. 470km erreicht. 


 

Aufi aufn Berg....


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. September 2018)

Yeahhhhh


----------



## Fabeymer (7. September 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, Fabi. Mach was draus



Ich?


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich?



Äääh, ignoriert mich. Ich hab heute noch kein Bier getrunken...


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. September 2018)

Kehre 48 oder so ähnlich. ... nur mindestens doppelt so steil


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. September 2018)

Wo ist das WLAN wenn man es mal braucht??
Da schimpfen sogar die Murmeltiere


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. September 2018)

Auf dem Gipfel ist Empfang 

My first Alpensalamander. (sein erstes Fatbike) 



 

Dörfli:


 

SAC Hütte:


 

Erster von 2 Gipfeln heute:


 



 

.. .. weiter gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (7. September 2018)

Seeeehhhrr coooll 
Viel Spaß..

Kurt


----------



## Wendo (7. September 2018)

heiterer Rätselspass....
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pass_d’Ela

Da vielleicht? Würde auch mit den gefahrenen KM mit dem Auto grob hinkommen

Schöne Tour und ne coole Idee mit dem Live Bericht 

Edith: Einige Wörter lesbar gemacht


----------



## sibu (7. September 2018)

Wendo schrieb:


> heiterer Rätselspass....
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pass_d’Ela
> 
> Da vielleicht? Würde auch mit den gefahrenen KM dmit dem Auto grob hinkommen
> ...


Die Ela-Hütte (Link von deiner Wikipedia-Seite) passt ziemlich gut zum Bild von @Fibbs79


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. September 2018)

Ela Hütte passt. Empfangstechnisch war es eine Katastrophe. Restliche Handy-Bilder folgen....


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. September 2018)

Ela See


 


 
Gipfel Nr. 2 in Sicht 


 
Gipfel


 
Gletscherwasser


 
Viadukt


 
Belohnung. 


 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1825323523

Geniale Schiebeaktion. Ca. 70Prozent mussten geschoben werden. Dafür wird man mit einer "fremden neuen Welt" belohnt

Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. September 2018)




----------



## rsu (7. September 2018)

@FR-Sniper : kann man das Gesurre auch abschalten


----------



## Eddy2012 (8. September 2018)

Neuenhof- Rennsteig- Hohe Sonne (mit Dackelbegleitung) und zurück (ohne)...

















Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. September 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 770261


Cool, die Treppe bin ich auch letztes Jahr runter, aber zu Fuß (und auch den ganzen Weg runter nach Filisur)... Ist doch am Albulapass, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. September 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Cool, die Treppe bin ich auch letztes Jahr runter, aber zu Fuß (und auch den ganzen Weg runter nach Filisur)... Ist doch am Albulapass, richtig?



Richtig. Ist nicht fahrbar. Der Lenker setzt auf  hab den Bahnentrail irgendwann abgebrochen, und bin die Straße runter. Nach 2100hm hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf Treppensteigen


----------



## Starter77 (8. September 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Neuenhof- Rennsteig- Hohe Sonne (mit Dackelbegleitung) und zurück (ohne)...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 770346
> 
> ...



Krass wie groß der Dackel im Verhältnis zum ICT wirkt


----------



## Eddy2012 (8. September 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Krass wie groß der Dackel im Verhältnis zum ICT wirkt



Der wirkt nicht nur so. Er ist auch relativ groß, stattliche 14kg schwer. Für einen Dackel ist das schon reichlich...


----------



## Adieu (8. September 2018)

@Fibbs79 
Deine Gipfel sind alles Pässe. Kann es sein, dass von Strassenfahrern die Bezeichnung Gipfel für die höchsten Punkte einer Tour stehen?
Für mich als käselandiger Alpinist ist es verwirrend und suche nun natürlich nach Entwirrung. Ela ist einer meiner Lieblings-spielecken. Landschaftlich wie fahrerisch danke für's mitnehmen


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. September 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> @FR-Sniper : kann man das Gesurre auch abschalten



leider nein!
ich müßte mal wieder eine Packung Fett reinmachen.... mich nervt es auch 

(daran merkt man das man älter wird, bei meiner ersten Hope Nabe hab ich mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel....)


----------



## Speedskater (9. September 2018)

Mein Urlaub ist leider zu Ende. Da im Auto genug Platz ist, habe ich Moppel und Black Beauty mitgenommen.
Erste Tour mit Moppel ging zur Tarscher Alm.




Wo wir uns erst mal gestärkt haben.




Abwärts ging es dann auf dem Roatbrunn-Trail







Ja, ich bin mit Moppel auch über die 3 Balken gefahren. https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2009522?page=3&in=set

Und zurück ging es über Latscher-Trailzauber und Montani-Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. September 2018)

Morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit am Rande der Krebsbach-Moorwiesen.

"Smoke on the water, fire in the sky:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2018)

Mal wieder ne kleine Hausrunde gedreht, Bilder hab ich keine gemacht, aber ein Filmchen  Ich hoffe, Euch gefällt´s!


----------



## Speedskater (11. September 2018)

Und weiter geht es mit dem Bericht.
Nächste Tour: Schartlkamm, 17er, Holy-Hansen, Aigen-Trail, 4er bin ich mit dem Schaukelpferdchen gefahren.




Schartlkamm




Am nächsten Tag war dann wieder Moppel im Einsatz. Nach dem Shuttle zum Stilfser Joch stand Piz Umbrail, Val Mora und Ofenpass auf dem Programm.
Abfahrt von der Dreisprachenspitze zum Umbrail Pass




Der Aufstieg zum Piz Umbrail ist teilweise mühsam.




geschafft




Und noch über die Brücke...




...dann gehts ins Val Mora




Blick zurück ins Val Mora




Dann ging es auf Trails zum Ofenpass








Blick ins Val Müstair, wo wir auf Trails und Radwegen zurück gefahren sind.


----------



## F7 Uli (11. September 2018)

@Der Kokopelli im Grunewald )))


----------



## Speedskater (11. September 2018)

Nachdem es am Wonchenende bis auf 2400m geschneit hat , sind wir am Montag den SonnenSeitenZugTrail gefahren.
Mit der Bahn nach Mals und auf Trails zurück nach Schlanders in die Eisdiehle.


----------



## Speedskater (11. September 2018)

Am Mittwoch wurde dann Moppel wieder Gassi geführt: Ziel Eisjöchel
Wir fahren mit dem Shuttle ins Pfossental zum Vorderkaser und mit dem Radel zum Eisjöchel.
Es geht bergauf




und noch weiter bergauf




bissel schieben




bissel Schnee vom Wochenende ist noch übrig




geschafft








dann gehts wieder abwärts




noch weiter abwärts




und noch weiter abwärts




und immer weiter abwärts




bis ins Passeiertal, auf Radwegen nach Meran und mit der Bahn zurück nach Goldrain.


----------



## MDewi (11. September 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne kleine Hausrunde gedreht, Bilder hab ich keine gemacht, aber ein Filmchen  Ich hoffe, Euch gefällt´s!


Irgendwie auch meine Hausrunde - die Kehren sind enger als das Video vermittelt ... sehr nett


----------



## Speedskater (12. September 2018)

Die Abfahrt vom Eisjöchel ist bei der Wahl zum FDT dabei.


----------



## HAT (12. September 2018)

Jedes mal dasselbe....Glückgefühle wenn ich die dicke Berta ausfahren darf


----------



## Speedskater (12. September 2018)

Am Donnerstag sind wir mit dem Shuttle zum Stilfser Joch gefahren, hoch zur Dreisprachenspitze und Abfahrt zum Umbrail Pass.




Auffahrt zur Bocchetta di Forcola




Bocchetta di Forcola




Weiter geht es zur Bocchetta di Pedenolo




abwärts geht es ins Val di Fraele
















und weiter ins Val Mora 




und über St. Maria und Radwege wieder zurück zum Hotel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (12. September 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nanu - wo warste denn?
> So häufig war ich eigentlich nicht neben der Spur unterwegs...
> 
> Die Nacht im Brunautal war entgegen meiner Erwartungen angesichts des Berichts auch wieder kalt - keine Ahnung, wo da elf Grad gewesen sein sollen... Im Nachhinein hätt ich mich vielleicht doch in der Hütte einquartieren sollen, damit wär vor allem die zeitintensive Zelttrocknung am Morgen entfallen.
> ...



So - nicht dass Ihr denkt, ich wäre letzte Woche in Hamburg gestrandet oder gar eingewiesen worden!  B)

Die nächste Etappe führte mich tagsdarauf nach Lübeck und dann am Dassauer See zur und an der Küste entlang über Boltenhagen zum Campingplatz "Liebeslaube" bei Hohenkirchen. Hört sich weit an? War es auch!

Der Weg aus dem Speckgürtel Hamburgs heraus war wirklich lang. Von dort ging es irgendwann ruhiger, aber nicht minder rumpelig weiter gen Norden:









Die Straßen und Wege wurden beschaulicher und irgendwann war Lübeck nicht nur ausgeschildert, sondern auch in Sichtweite:








Dort gab es es endlich etwas zu essen - wohlwissend, dass es noch ein weiter Weg werden würde. Da war es gegen halb fünf...




Trotzdem ließ ich es mir nicht nehmen, einige Umwege in Kauf zu nehmen.
So war es dann 19:00 Uhr, als ich endlich einen Strand sah:





Ab da ging es weiter an der Küste entlang. Der Wetterbericht sprach von "mäßigem" Wind - der kam aus Nordost und stand mir damit ab da eigentlich immer im Gesicht. "Mäßig" fand ich ihn aber wirklich nicht mehr...

Immerhin waren Teile des Ostseeradwegs halbwegs durch Büsche und Bäume geschützt, es hätte schlimmer kommen können. Aber: Flach ist der übrigens nicht!


Ich ließ es mir trotzdem nicht nehmen, noch den Umweg über Boltenhagen zu nehmen:





Und nochmal den Blick vom Strand genießen:




Auf dem gar nicht mal kleinen und vor allem: sehr empfehlenswerten(!) Campingplatz mit freundlichem Besitzer wartete schließlich das gebuchte "Tönni" auf mich, was mir den Aufbau des Zelts um 21:00 Uhr ersparte und nach einer Cola-Infusion den direkten Weg zur komfortablen Dusche (nicht im Tönni...) und eine sehr erholsame, warme Nacht ermöglichte.  B)
Hier ein Bild vom nächsten Morgen:





Die 148 km waren gepaart mit 750 hm - da soll einer mal sagen, dass es an der Küste flach zuginge!

Ach so: Das Knacken des Innenlagers hatte sich zu dem Zeitpunkt zu einem soliden Zweiklang entwickelt, der Mensch und Natur zeitig über mein Erscheinen informierte.


----------



## Fatster (13. September 2018)

HAT schrieb:


> Jedes mal dasselbe....Glückgefühle wenn ich die dicke Berta ausfahren darfAnhang anzeigen 772127



Ui schön, ein neuer „Trucker“ im Forum  
Herzlich Willkommen in unserer entspannten FatBike-Gemeinde 

Erzähl doch mal, woher kommste?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. September 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ui schön, ein neuer „Trucker“ im Forum
> Herzlich Willkommen in unserer entspannten FatBike-Gemeinde
> 
> Erzähl doch mal, woher kommste?


Ist das etwa RAL 6018?


----------



## hw_doc (13. September 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So - nicht dass Ihr denkt, ich wäre letzte Woche in Hamburg gestrandet oder gar eingewiesen worden!  B)
> 
> Die nächste Etappe führte mich tagsdarauf nach Lübeck und dann am Dassauer See zur und an der Küste entlang über Boltenhagen zum Campingplatz "Liebeslaube" bei Hohenkirchen. Hört sich weit an? War es auch!
> 
> ...



Tag 5:

Blick von der Veranda:




Nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück auf dem Platz warf ich noch mal einen Blick aufs Meer - leider nur als Link:
https://picload.org/view/dlpcpppw/img_20180904_0915007-panorama.jpg.html

Jörg (@cherokee190) hatte unter der Woche leider keine Zeit für mich, dafür ein paar wertvolle Tipps aus der Ferne, welche Teile fahrbar sind und aus welchem Naturschutzgebiet ich mich raushalten sollte.  B)





Weiter an der (Steil)Küste entlang...





und auch die Bögen der Küste gefahren, wo es nur ging:









Nebenbei: Es gab wirklich keinerlei Konflikte mit irgendwelchen Spaziergängern, alle (es waren auch nicht so viele) waren freundlich und teils an Fahrzeug und Reiseroute interessiert.

In Wismar gab es m. E. nichts zu essen, es war noch recht früh:





Hinter Wismar muss man dann erstmal viel Straße mit Wind in Kauf nehmen - irgendwann ist man dann in Rerik





und darf sich stärken:




Ich kann das Bistro "Lene" empfehlen!









Immer wieder war ich sehr froh, auf breiten Reifen unterwegs zu sein...  B)
Rund um Kühlungsborn, wenn ich mich recht erinnere:





Dort dann auch noch ein Zwischenstopp kurz vor dem Etappenziel bei @zhruz vom Drahtesel: Vielen Dank für den Kaffee plus Klönschnack an dieser Stelle!

(Fotto hab ich davon nicht, kann Peter vielleicht nachreichen - muss aber auch nicht...  B)

Da mein Innenlager inzwischen einen knackend-knarzenden Dreiklang bei jeder Umdrehung lieferte, fragte ich bei der Gelegenheit mal nach:
Auf meine Suggestivfrage hin herrschte verhaltener Optimismus zum Durchhaltevermögen des Lagers
Immerhin könnten die Kugeln nicht rausfallen...


Beim Weg aus dem Ort noch kurz der berüchtigten Bahn begegnet,




noch ein paar schöne Wege ohne Bilder mitgenommen und letztlich kurz nach sieben auf dem Campingplatz in Börgerende angekommen.
Zwischenstand:



... und keine 500 hm. Also alles recht entspannt im Vergleich zum Vortag.

Da die Gaststätte auf dem Platz mehr oder weniger die Küche vor meinen Augen schloss, gab es nachts auf dem Rückweg vom Italiener noch einen kleinen Nightride auf dem Strand - Glück im Unglück!  B)

So schaut übrigens mein Mobilheim aus:




Edit: Gerne komme ich mit etwas mehr Zeit wieder - auch das Gelände ist vielversprechend!


----------



## cherokee190 (13. September 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ... Gerne komme ich mit etwas mehr Zeit wieder - auch das Gelände ist vielversprechend!



Sehr guter Vorsatz


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. September 2018)

Gestern hab ich mal Arbeit Arbeit sein lassen und einfach mal nen Tag Urlaub genommen


----------



## Fatster (13. September 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mal Arbeit Arbeit sein lassen und einfach mal nen Tag Urlaub genommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 772450



Und dann hast Du dir gleich nen JJ ans Vorderrad gemacht? 
Hatte der „Beist“ zu wenig Grip?


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. September 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und dann hast Du dir gleich nen JJ ans Vorderrad gemacht?
> Hatte der „Beist“ zu wenig Grip?



Ne ne , die Biester haben bei der Auffahrt auf Teer einfach zu viel Grip 
Und für die trockenen Felsen und Wurzeln bei der Abfahrt haben die JJ`s locker gereicht


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. September 2018)

Noch ein kleiner Nachschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (13. September 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Tag 5:
> 
> Blick von der Veranda:
> Anhang anzeigen 772387
> ...



Hatte ich eigentlich schon gesagt, wo mein Ziel lag? Nein? Gut! Denn was wäre gewesen, wenn ich nicht angekommen wäre?  B)

Ok, nächster Tag: Mittwoch. Zurück in Richtung Süden. Aber vorher noch ein etwas wehmütiger Blick auf die Ostsee:





Meine Zeit reichte nicht für einen Abstecher nach Rostock, dennoch fand ich ungefähr auf Höhe "Schwaan" auf eine Radroute (Bayern - Ostsee, oder so ähnlich).

Das hier war aber noch vorher in Bad Doberan:








Irgendwo rund um Schwaan erwischte es mich dann nach fast 600 km: Ohne erkennbaren Grund wurde der Vorderreifen weich - dabei lief es gerade so gut berab auf dem betonierten Radweg...

Zu meinem Glück hielt es noch genau bis zu einer "Sitzgruppe" am Wegesrand, die nun von mir besetzt wurde:





Also routiniert den bis dato nutzlosen Ersatzschlauch rausgeholt, aufgepumpt und... ein langes Gesicht gemacht:




Warum hat das Teil einen Schnitt mit einem halben Zentimeter?!

Ich flickte also den ersten Schnitt, pumpte wieder und sah dann das Ausmaß der Katastrophe: Es waren mindestens noch zwei weitere Schnitte erkennbar. Ich habe keinen Schimmer, was da passiert war, aber der Schlauch war noch original zusammengefaltet.
Also wieder dem gepeinigten Conti-Enduroschlauch gewidmet: Der hatte am Ende nur ein sehr kleines Loch und ich fragte mich, warum ich nicht einfach vor der Abfahrt etwas Milch in beide Schläuche gekippt hatte. Das hätte mir die Aktion und alles Folgende sicherlich erspart. Denn der Flicken hielt nicht besonders gut auf dem überdehnten Schlauch und so strandete ich schließlich - sich immer an den Orten mit Bahnanschluss entlanghangelnd - eine weitere Stunde später in Güstrow.
Um es kurz zu machen: Händler #1 hatte neben Milch keinen einzigen MTB-Schlauch mit französischem Ventil und Händler #2, zu dem ich mit aller letzter Luft rollen und die letzten 200 Meter dann schieben konnte, erklärte mir gleich, dass er mir nicht helfen könne. Ich habe mir überlegt, hier nicht ins Detail zu dem Mann zu gehen, um es nicht zu politisch werden zu lassen, aber seine Einstellung zu Fremden (inkl. Radreisenden) und auch Asyl-Bewerbern lässt der kleine ängstliche Mann ungefragt schnell durchblicken.



Ich diktierte ihm dann einfach, was er mir verkaufen sollte, er verwies mich anschließend mehr oder weniger des Hofs und mein Vorderrad bekam einen ganz normalen 26er Schlauch mit passendem Ventil - und es ging doch.

Natürlich hat das Vorderrad mit dem 4.7er Big Fat Larry nun ein paar Beulen, aber dafür lief es kaum spürbar unrund. Ein mulmiges Gefühl im Magen blieb aber nicht nur wegen des Typs hinterm Tresen: Schlauch hätte ich nämlich in dem Setup nicht sein wollen.


So versuchte ich weiter, mich nicht zu weit von den von der Bahn bedienten Orten zu entfernen - es sollte ja noch nach Waren an der Müritz gehen und es war auch schon spät geworden.
Es muss zwischen Langhagen und Klocksin gewesen sein, als ich zwischen Wald- und Feldwegen irgendwie nicht weiter kam: Der eigentliche Weg verschwand hinter einem Eisentor. und dem anderen Verlauf zu folgen, hätte mehrere Kilometer Umweg plus Bundesstraße bedeutet.
Immerhin werkelte in der Nähe jemand - es war der örtliche Landlord, der mein Problem erahnte: Er hatte vor zehn Jahren das Land nebst Weg) gekauft und seit dem gibt es auch eine (weiträumige Umgehung).  Nur wissen weder meine GPS-Karte, noch Google etwas von dem Umstand und ich bin nicht der erste... Freundlicherweise ließ er mich nach einem kurzen Schnack durch das Tor über sein Gestüt fahren - er merkte aber an, dass es die ganze Zeit auf Kopfsteinpflaster entlang ginge. "Wobei - bei den Reifen..." hieß es weiter.  B)





Die alte Straße führte tatsächlich mitten über und danach dann ausschließlich zu seinem Grundstück bis in den nächsten Ort - und das über Kilometer! Man, war das ein Gerüttel mit der Fuhre mit weit über Tempo 30! Und immer den dünnen Schlauch im Vorderrad im Kopf...


Irgendwann war es überstanden und auch die letzten 20 km bis an die Müritz hinter mir:





Wie man sieht, gab es noch etwas Tageslicht. Der sehr große Campingplatz "Ecktannen" hatte lange geöffnet und ist recht weit draußen, daher gab es in der Stadt vorher was zu essen, ein paar schöne Bilder vom Sonnenuntergang









und einen Zeltaufbau im Schein meiner Frontlampe - ohne Bilder.  B)

Ach so:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. September 2018)

Und scho wida Isartrails... ist halt wichtig für die work-bike-balance 

Diesmal habe ich die Tour genutzt, um einen neuen Kollegen für den Bikesport zu begeistern. Bisher ist er immer nur als Jogger/Läufer unterwegs gewesen, auf zwei Rädern höchstens mal sporadisch aufm Citybike. Und wenn man ihn schon begeistern will, dann doch gleich fat oder? Und weil der Chris ja mehr als ein Fat in der Garage hat, und er so nett war und zwei mitbrachte musste ich nur ein Bike heranschaffen...

Da wollen wir dem Neuen mal zeigen, wie krass man steile Hänge hochfahren kann mit so einem Bike... okay, zumindest zur Hälfte... naja hat er gleich gelernt, dass es auch beim Fatbiken Grenzen gibt...


 

Dann zeigten wir ihm, dass man beim Fatbiken ab und zu auch mal über Beton fahren muss, und das mitten im Wald... "Aber nein, schieb da jetzt bitte erst mal rüber..."


 

und "guck mal, da kann man so Treppen hochfahren... Und nein, mach das bitte nicht nach mit meinem Bike!" Es reicht, wenn ich dem Chris fast seinen Hinterreifen platt mache ;-)


 


 

Und schau mal, so geht die "Vertrider-Tragetechnik", weißt, wegen "auch das Fatbike hat bergauf Grenzen" 


 

Wer wird denn den Neuen gleich diese Treppen runter schicken? Na wir!


 
Aber hat er super gemeistert! Genau wie die zahlreichen Baumstammüberfahrungen und den Steilhang, den wir ihn runtergeschickt haben und die vielen kleinen Engstellen, die man mit genau dosiertem Schwung nehmen muss... Selten so einen talentierten Anfänger gesehen!

"Sag mal, kann es sein, dass Du ne sehr gute Körper-Koordination hast?" "Ja, hatte ich schon immer, schon als Kind..." "Ach so, na dann Willkommen beim Mountainbiken! Beim Laufen wird diese Fähigkeit ja eher sparsam gefordert!"

Dann gab´s zur Belohnung noch etwas vergitterte Aussicht von oben...


 

Und danach natürlich noch der obligatorischen Biergarten, wo Chris und ich - für den Neuen wahrscheinlich kryptisch und unverständlich - mit Begeisterung in den Augen von irgendwelchem Fatbike-Material faselten, sodass er wahrscheinlich am Ende gedacht hat: Mann, diese Fatbiker sind echt bekloppt! Ich will auch so was!!


----------



## digi-foto.at (14. September 2018)

Wenn du das jetzt noch in einen kleinen Film steckst ist das mindestens so ein gutes Werbevideo fürs Fatbiken, wie das der Mädls .

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/09/11/go-out-and-ride-your-bike/


----------



## dopaul (14. September 2018)

Ach komm, Mountainbikes sind nix für Mädels....


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ela See
> Anhang anzeigen 770250
> Anhang anzeigen 770254
> Gipfel Nr. 2 in Sicht
> ...



Schade war das Wetter nicht so toll, die Aussichten sind sonst phänomenal


----------



## Tomwptp (14. September 2018)

Bon Jour,
Auf unserer Frankreich Tour hat es uns in die Gegend von Apt verschlagen. Auf Komoot fand sich ein sehr schöne Tour die auch zum Château eines gewissen Marquis de Sade führte

https://www.komoot.de/tour/46263458?ref=itd






Grüße Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (14. September 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich schon gesagt, wo mein Ziel lag? Nein? Gut! Denn was wäre gewesen, wenn ich nicht angekommen wäre?  B)
> 
> Ok, nächster Tag: Mittwoch. Zurück in Richtung Süden. Aber vorher noch ein etwas wehmütiger Blick auf die Ostsee:
> 
> ...



Donnerstag! Ja, letzte Woche.

Obwohl der arme Schlauch vorne auch über Nacht keine Luft gelassen hatte und ich zwischenzeitlich den Conti-Schlauch mit frischem Kleber nebst Flicken versehen hatte, wollte ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen und fuhr wieder zurück in den Ort (Waren), um einen zweiten 26er Schlauch mit frz. Ventil zu erwerben (klappte dann mit etwas Suche des Händlers auch - sportliche 11 Euro war die wert...) und widmete mich dort auch einem ausgiebigen Frühstück.



 
Ah, so sieht das hier am Tag aus!  B)

An der (großen!) Müritz gibt es mindestens 500 Möglichkeiten, vom Radweg abzubiegen und durch die Natur zu fahren - sehr schöne Ecke!
Ich nutzte davon so einige, pilgerte auch zu ein paar Aussichtspunkten.



 



 

Und ein Panorama:
https://picload.org/view/dlpilaor/img_20180906_1114062-panorama.jpg.html

Irgendwann auf einem Waldweg hatte ich aber den Geduldsfaden des SV13F im Vorderrad überspannt und es passierte das Unvermeidliche. Immerhin konnte ich mal wieder direkt auf eine Sitzbank zusteuern und elegant vor einem Wanderer absteigen. Kurzer Schnack über die Reifen und Luftverluste - und der erneut geflickte Conti-Schlauch durfte ein drittes Mal einziehen.

Von da an war ich wieder verstärkt auf dem Radweg unterwegs, das Glück war genügend herausgefordert worden. Über Mirow führte es mich vorbei an einem mutmaßlich sehr glücklich glücklichen Dorf naher dieser Felder



 

nach Rheinsberg. Da fand sich dieses schöne Gebäude - und ne Cola:



 

Backfisch war zuvor schon in Mirow Thema...

Das Radwegenetz in der Ecke ist gut dokumentiert


 
und so eiert man nicht bzw. kaum über große Straßen zum Ziel. Darunter sind auch ein paar alte Bahnstrecken, die einen zügig auch durch Wälder bringen.

Apropos (Touren)Ziel: Dem näherte ich mich nun mehr und mehr spürbar - und ich war noch immer im Zeitplan.
Für den Tag blieb es aber bei Lindow bzw. einem kleinen Örtchen im Umkreis - dort hatte ich planmäßig auch ein Dach über dem Kopf und traf auf Verwandtschaft.



 

Hier noch ein kurzer und deutlich zu leise wiedergegebener Klangeindruck meines Innenlagers:
:


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (14. September 2018)

sehr schöne Gegend da... Neuruppin


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. September 2018)

Auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen .. 

Nachdem ich vor 6 Monaten die neue Arbeitsstelle antrat, bekam ich endlich nach durchgehend 80-90h-Wochen den ersten Urlaub, nämlich 2 x 5 Werktage (an den Wochenenden darf ich zur Arbeit kommen ). Nun die erste Woche für einen 3-Tage-Ausflug nach *Bielefeld/Teutoburger Wald* genutzt und mich vom dort heimischen Herrn @wosch durch die ländlichen Gefilde führen lassen.  Herr @wosch hatte die letzten Wochen fleissig an meinen zwei Trucks gewerkelt, jetzt endlich erstes Wiedersehen mit dem blauen Eislaster und erstes Kennenlernen mit dem gelben Bananenlaster. 

Tag 1

Nachdem mich pünktlich zum ersten Urlaubstag eine eitrige Bronchitis überfiel, war mein Wunsch es etwas ruhiger angehen zu lassen.. Daher gediegene Wiesen-/Feldertour ab Obersee.

Bauernhofidyll entlang des "Hasenpatt"-Trails...











Da ich nur am Röcheln war, kaum zum Bilderknipsen gekommen. Abends dann Westfälische Erbsensuppe, Lappenpickert, Radler und Melonenlimo eingeflösst. 

Tag 2 konnte nur besser werden..

Durch den Teutoburger Wald entlang des Schlingenweges ging es zunächst zur Klosterruine Jostberg:






Von dort weiter über Flowstrails zum Heimatzoo Olderdissen. Daher müssen jetzt hier ein paar Tierbilder folgen: 

Ein großer schlafender Teddybär 






Heidschnucken 






Schottische Hochlandrinder





















Weiter ging es in die Bielefelder Innenstadt, wo Herr @wosch mir eine Eisdiele zeigen wollte. 
Vorbei an Bielefelds größtem Arbeitgeber.. und links im Hintergrund die Sparrenburg..






(@wosch hatte in seinem Bikeklamottenfundus doch tatsächlich ein zum Bananenlaster farblich passendes Enduroshirt gefunden)




Mein persönliches Bielefeldhighlight: ein riesiger Vanillepudding im Foyer des Dr-Ö-Gebäudes 





Abends noch allein ne kleine Waldrunde gedreht... Entspannung pur





Tag 3

Vormittags Regen, daher Shopping-Tour in Bi.
Nachmittags schönes Wetter und die Trails im Teuto erkundet (Kammweg, Försterpatt und Nebenwege, Hermannsweg)..































Gab dann auch einige Schiebepassagen..
















Schließlich "oben" angekommen, belohnt der Ausblick..





















Auch Herr @wosch ist ergriffen von der Aussicht.. 










Erika, der Herbst ist da!






Endlich wieder bergab... bis zum nächsten Mal im Teuto!


----------



## wosch (15. September 2018)

@fatbikepeg : das ist ein toller Tourbericht, allerdings doch etwas geschönt. Nicht erwähnt hast du: die zahlreichen Flüche, wenn es bergauf ging; ungewollte Abstiege; Überschwemmung im Zimmer...


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. September 2018)

@fatbikepeg 
Deine Banane hab ich noch gar nicht richtig gesehn


----------



## hw_doc (15. September 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Donnerstag! Ja, letzte Woche.
> 
> Obwohl der arme Schlauch vorne auch über Nacht keine Luft gelassen hatte und ich zwischenzeitlich den Conti-Schlauch mit frischem Kleber nebst Flicken versehen hatte, wollte ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen und fuhr wieder zurück in den Ort (Waren), um einen zweiten 26er Schlauch mit frz. Ventil zu erwerben (klappte dann mit etwas Suche des Händlers auch - sportliche 11 Euro war die wert...) und widmete mich dort auch einem ausgiebigen Frühstück.
> 
> ...



Bevor das Interesse hier endgültig abebbt:
Freitag - letzter Tag!

Also ging es von Lindow nach Berlin. Aus Erfahrung kann man die Tour auch episch aufziehen und Stunden in den gigantischen Wäldern (AFAIR Rund um Löwenberg) verbringen, aber da ich abends verabredet war, wollt ich nicht zu viel Zeit ins Fahren investieren. Die Karte half mir, ein paar schöne Wege zu finden:


 



 



 
Das müsste rund um Oranienburg gewesen sein, wo ich einen netten Plausch mit zwei älteren Rennradfahrern hatte, die sich stark über mein Gefährt wunderten und wo ich damit herkäme.  B)

Es gelang mir recht gut, auch weiter nicht zu viel Straße zu fahren:



 

In Birkenwerder ließ sich auch aufgrund der dort verkehrenden S-Bahn nicht mehr leugnen, dass es nicht mehr weit war. Bevor es weiterging, habe ich das großartige "Kaffeehaus Birkenwerder" für mich entdeckt - dort gab es Apfel-Bienenstich mit Cappuccino:


 
Perfekt - und originell serviert.

Nicht viel später an der ehemaligen Grenze:


 

Als Ausflugsziel kann ich folgende Ecke am Rande der Stadt empfehlen:


 


 

Dort geht's auch schön sandig zu - und für den Tourabschluss dann ins Kaffeehaus!
Hier lesen ja auch ein paar Berliner mit...  

Hinter dem Ortsschild führte ein kleiner Pfad neben der Straße weiter in die Stadt - und es waren ja noch 25 Kilometer bis ans Ziel. Es dauert nicht lang und man kommt von dort auf den Mauerradweg - dem bin ich lange gefolgt. Irgendwann in der Ferne:



 

Und etwas später dann das letzte Bild von der Tour:



 

Ende dann in Neukölln - Zeit, nach einer Woche Rundreise Bilanz zu ziehen:


 


 

Mein Zeitplan ist also aufgegangen - zwei Stunden später dann mit einem Freund getroffen und angestoßen!  B)

Der Held der Tour ist für mich der Schlauch im Hinterrad: Im Gegensatz zu vorne hat der Conti-Freeride-Schlauch auch mit 25 kg Gepäck plus Reiter und dem Ross selbst nicht schlapp gemacht - bei nem Reifen deutlich oberhalb von 4".

Auch die beiden BFLs haben mich nicht enttäuscht  - stoisch zogen sie ihre Bahn - fast ohne Auffälligkeiten. Einzig die gute Eigendämpfung fiel auf, das Rollverhalten ist IMO nicht nennenswert schlechter, als das des Jumbo Jim. Optik: Twice as coll...  B)

Trotzdem sollte man sie entweder ohne Schlauch fahren oder Milch in die Schläuche kippen. Würde ich aber auch bei jedem anderen Reifen empfehlen...

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke vom Lollapalooza - dem Hauptgrund für den straffen Zeitplan:



 



 
The National - großartig!



 



 
Wolf Alice - wohl das letzte Mal in so beschaulicher Runde...



 

Rückfahrt dann am Montag - mit der Bahn. Und kaum rechnet man nicht mehr mit Problemen, musste mein Rad in halbvollen Fahrradwagen wieder zwangs-eingehängt werden - praktisch, wenn man da einen Gepäckträger hat:


 
Da ich mich weiterhin nicht solchen grundlosen Schildbürger-Manövern ausgesetzt sehen will, habe ich jetzt einen Grund, auch noch das Eisenbahn Bundesamt anzuschreiben...


Alles in allem aber ein höchst gelungener Urlaub!  B)


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. September 2018)

@hw_doc warst ja auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs (Tegeler Fließtal / Blankenfelde)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. September 2018)

Heute mal mit @MDewi und unseren Jungs unterwegs gewesen auf den Hometrails. War ne super Runde und nicht nur die Kids hatten einen Riesenspaß!

Ruhe vor dem Sturm... die Bikes im Wartestand...




Oben auf der Hohen Wurzel... Geschafft!! Und noch immer super Laune bei den Kids.




Dann die Belohnung für die Mühen...


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Ein super Tag! Irgendwie vermisse ich Matsch, Schnee und Nieselregen gar nicht. Es kann ruhig noch ein paar Monate so bleiben  oder dauerhaft  funktioniert in Kalifornien doch auch...


----------



## ChristianNO (16. September 2018)

@Der Kokopelli 

Seems it never rains in Southern California
Seems I've often heard that kind of talk before
It never rains in California, but girl, don't they warn ya
It pours, man, it pours


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. September 2018)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli
> 
> Seems it never rains in Southern California
> Seems I've often heard that kind of talk before
> ...


LOL, oops, da hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst...

Aber als ich vor ein paar Monaten in L.A. war, hat meine Frau morgens die Bedienung im Diner gefragt ob es heute Nacht geregnet hätte, da hat der nur ganz trocken geantwortet: "Oh, it doesn´t rain here... I wish it would!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianNO (16. September 2018)

@Der Kokopelli 

Klär das mit Albert Hammond


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. September 2018)

Um die neuen fetten Knards gleich mal an den sandigen märkischen Boden zu gewöhnen, gabs heute eine Tour durch das Oberhavelland, von Hennigsdorf bis nach Kremmen (über Bötzow, Marwitz, Oberkrämer, Bärenklau, Vehlefanz, Schwante) über Wiesen und Felder...

Feld bei Bötzow







Feld bei Marwitz






Feld bei Bärenklau











Die letzten Mohnblumen..






Dorfkirche Vehlefanz: mittelalterlicher Feldsteinbau, Ende des 12. Jhd. als Wehrkirche errichtet.






Historisches Baudenkmal: Bockwindmühle Vehlefanz, Baujahr 1815






Mühlensee bei Schwante mit freilaufenden Kühen 











Schilffressende Kühe tummeln sich am Ufer


























Crossing Cows 






Märkische Trailkühe 






Milch-Tankstelle Schwante, dort kann man sich für 1 Eur frische Rohmilch abfüllen 
Und selbstgemachtes Eis gabs auch noch. 






Weiter ging es entlang des Ruppiner Kanals zum Kremmener See..






Da ist er ja endlich: der Kremmener See.. die Sonne steht schon tief


----------



## digi-foto.at (17. September 2018)

Das sind also Seekühe...
Hatte mir die ganz anders vorgestellt 

lg
Kurt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. September 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Um die neuen fetten Knards gleich mal an den sandigen märkischen Boden zu gewöhnen, gabs heute eine Tour durch das Oberhavelland, von Hennigsdorf bis nach Kremmen (über Bötzow, Marwitz, Oberkrämer, Bärenklau, Vehlefanz, Schwante) über Wiesen und Felder...
> 
> Feld bei Bötzow
> 
> ...


Die Landschaft ist sehr schön, den Lenker finde ich *beliebigesSchimpfworteinsetzen*, an das Ding werde ich mich nie gewöhnen. Ich glaube er würde - wenn überhaupt - erst dann stimmig aussehen, wenn am Heck ein riesiges silbernes Gepäckträger-Ungetüm montiert wäre und das Bike mit jeder Menge Taschen und Schlafsäcken zugebaut wäre.


----------



## dopaul (17. September 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> (...)
> Oben auf der Hohen Wurzel... Geschafft!! Und noch immer super Laune bei den Kids.
> (...)


Schau an, ich hatte überlegt am gestrigen Sonntag mal zur Hohen Wurzel zu radeln. Da wäre mir dann vielleicht euer komplettes Rudel begegnet.... 

Im Endeffekt war ich gestern faul und habe einfach mal nix gemacht (sehr ungewohnt diesen Sommer  )


----------



## Eddy2012 (17. September 2018)

Gestern zuerst mit Begleitung im Hainich...

Steinbergrunde







dann alleine rund um Eisenach...

oberhalb der Drachenschlucht










Richtung Eisenacher Burg 






Schee war´s!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## klausklein (17. September 2018)




----------



## Starter77 (18. September 2018)

Am Rothaarsteig
50km und 1100hm später
In Sichtweite
Geschafft


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. September 2018)

Schnell raus in der Abendsonne


 


 
3. Singlespeedgang; schieben


 
auf drunkcyclist.com hab ich mal gelesen 'I often eschew the ultralight in favour of the ultradope' - gute Idee


 
Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (19. September 2018)

Gestern gings an die Ostsee 

Zunächst mit dem Regio nach Rostock..






Von dort weiter nach Warnemünde und dann mit der Fähre übersetzen nach "Hohe Düne".






Durch die Markgrafenheide - schließlich am Ziel angekommen:






Meine Mutti ist dort gerade zur Reha, daher passte das jetzt mal ganz gut die nächsten drei Tage mit dem Eislaster die Rostocker Heide und die Boddenlandschaft etwas unsicher zu machen. 
Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal für die gähnend langweiligen Strandbilder bei sonnigen 27 Grad. 

Ab ins Dickicht..






In der Rostocker Heide müssen die Fliegenpilze umkurvt werden.. 






Nach kurzer Fahrt durch die Brandung chillen am Strand..











Wasserturm in Graal-Müritz:






Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. September 2018)

Den vielleicht letzten Sommertag nochmal genutzt


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. September 2018)

..hier noch paar bewegte Bilder von gestern..


----------



## Eddy2012 (24. September 2018)

Hainichtour am Samstag, am letzten Tag vor dem großen Regen...

Hainichlandweg - fast nur schöne, schmale Wege








Fuchsfarm








Fatbiketauglicher Radständer 



Endlos- Hatscher- Weg bergauf 



die urige Hainichbaude habe ich nur aus der Entfernung gesehen... 







Düsteroder Teich 







Nach knapp 35km am Ausgangspunkt nähe Reichenbach zurück 







Schöne Tour mit sehr hohem Single- Trail- Anteil. Es waren trotz dem guten Wetter sehr wenig Leute unterwegs, lange Strecken war ich vollkommen allein im Urwald...

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## fatbikepeg (24. September 2018)

Nochmal Ostsee...

Auf der Düne:






Typische Dünenflora: Kartoffelrosengewächse mit ihren Früchten (Hagebutten) und Sanddorn











Ribnitzer Moor (die Moore waren aufgrund der anhaltenden Trockenheit fast alle ausgetrocknet)






Am Strand bei Dierhagen:
















Cruisen durch die Brandung..











Schließlich noch ein paar Souveniers mitgenommen


----------



## wosch (24. September 2018)

@fatbikepeg : tolle Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. September 2018)

Heute unterwegs auf rotem Teppich:




;-)


----------



## stuhli (24. September 2018)

In Groningen gibt's auch Fahrradständer für die Dicken







Dann gings auf nach  Borkum....











Festgefahren





und zum Schluß nochn Poserbild


----------



## stuhli (24. September 2018)

Ein Verleiher bietet sowas an. Hat 2 davon. Wird aber wenig gebucht und ich kann mir vorstellen dass er bei Interesse die Dinger verkauft.
Durfte ein paar Meter fahren und geht schon sauber ab.


----------



## dopaul (25. September 2018)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs auf rotem Teppich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei rotem Teppich fiel mir spontan das hier ein....


----------



## ursinator2.0 (25. September 2018)

dopaul schrieb:


> Bei rotem Teppich fiel mir spontan das hier ein....


War übrigens tatsächlich ein roter Teppich anlässlich des Cello-Festivals in Kronberg/Taunus. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht auf sondern neben dem Teppich gefahren, um darauf keine Spuren zu hinterlassen


----------



## wosch (26. September 2018)

@fatbikepeg bat mich, den für kurze Zeit in Bielefeld verbliebenen Bananatruck nach dem Aufbau 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bananenlaster-aufbau-eislaster-umbau.874833/
ordentlich zu bewegen. Doch nach nur wenigen Metern auf den gewohnten Trails im Teutoburger Wald rund um die Hünenburg, wurde ich mit der doch recht straffen Übersetzung von vorne 36Z und hinten 11-36Z nicht so richtig glücklich. So entschloss ich mich kurzerhand nach Schildesche zu fahren, um eine kleine Runde auf dem Höfeweg und zurück auf dem Hasenpatt zu fahren. Los ging es mit leichten Steigungen Richtung Enger:




Kurze Flowtraileinlagen irgendwo im ostwestfälischen Nichts:




Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie wenig man auf Bildern die Farbe der Banane korrekt wiedergeben kann.




Reifenwaschen auf dem Verbindungsweg zum Hasenpatt. 




Den Trail hat der Bauer gelassen, so soll es sein




Der Bananatruck muss erst mal mit irgendeinem brackigem Fischteich in Vilsendorf Vorlieb nehmen, bevor es zum Tegeler See geht und endlich märkischen Sand unter die Stollen bekommt.


----------



## Eddy2012 (27. September 2018)

Feierabendrunde von Hütscheroda zur Hainichbaude und zurück...

Chef mit Dackel und Dackelrucksack (nur für steile Abfahrten), der "kleine" passt gerade so rein.
Von den insgesamt knapp 17km ist der Dackel ungefähr 15km gelaufen, und das in 2 Stunden  -  Fazit: Renndackel!!!








an der Hainichbaude mit sehr flotter Bedienung... 







magische Lichtspiele in der Dämmerung... 











Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Moppedcarlo (27. September 2018)

Der arme Dackel hat dich die ganze Zeit ziehen müssen ;-)

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## Eddy2012 (27. September 2018)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> Der arme Dackel hat dich die ganze Zeit ziehen müssen ;-)
> 
> Ciao, Carlo



Im Gegenteil, ich habe ihn einbremsen müssen...


----------



## RoDeBo (30. September 2018)

...war denn gestern keiner außer mir mit dem Fatbike unterwegs?...

Wie auch immer, ich war zumindest endlich mal wieder richtig mit dem Fatbike draußen! Und es war herrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (30. September 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich einige Tage auf der Joe-Route unterwegs sein. Ich wurde im Silbertal freundlich, aber nachdrücklich auf das Radl Verbot hingewiesen. Leider gibt es zum Silbertaler Winterjöchl keine sinnvolle Alternative; daher nur eine Tagestour: Lech-Rauhes Joch-Dalaas-Kristbergsattel-Hasahüsli-Silbertal-Hasahüsli-Kristbergsattel-Dalaas-Flexenpass-Lech


----------



## tgs (30. September 2018)

Auf fast jedem Trail bei uns liegen noch Sturmopfer (Bäume!), die nur mit schwerem Gerät beseitigt werden können:


----------



## ursinator2.0 (1. Oktober 2018)

2 Tage Vogelsberg: Freitag dunstig und kühl:



Gackerstein mit Blick auf Hoherodskopf:



Spielzeuge zur Auswahl:



Geologische Heimatkunde.


 
Am Samstag dann Kaiserwetter. Die blauen Pfeile erwiesen sich als Wegmarkierungen für den ultimate run (oder so ähnlich), jedenfalls 67km / 2000 Höhenmeter durch den Vogelsberg rennen, natürlich ausgerechnet auf meinen Trails. Ich hab dann die Trailsperrung einfach ignoriert und die (eher sporadischen) Läufer, die mir entgegen kamen, haben alle freundlich gegrüsst, nur ein Streckenposten hat etwas böse geguckt.


Ausserdem gab es noch ein fat tire Treffen etwas anderer Art:


 

;-)


----------



## Eddy2012 (1. Oktober 2018)

Nachtrag vom Wochenende - Hörselbergtour bei Traumwetter...

Kriegsdenkmal kurz vorm Aufstieg zum Hörselberg- Kammweg




Kleiner Hörselberg 



Kammweg, im Hintergrund sieht man den Großen Hörselberg (knappe 10km feinster Singletrail bis dahin, gefühlte 90% bergauf...)



Blick auf Wutha 



am Großen Hörselberg 



oberhalb der Venushöhle 



vom Jesusbrünnlein nach Sättelstädt 



an der alten BAB A4 - Beginn des Rückweges nach Eisenach 



auf der alten A4. 
Kaum zu glauben, dass hier vor knapp 10 Jahren noch Autobahn war...



Eisenach ist schon in Sichtweite... 







Gesamtstrecke waren knapp 24km. Nicht viel Strecke, aber knackig, reichlich Höhenmeter und insgesamt recht anspruchsvoll! Auf alle Fälle eine der schönsten Touren im Eisenacher Raum  -  vor allem bei dem Wetter!!!

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## Woppes (3. Oktober 2018)

Letztes Wochenende nochmal die Sonne eingefangen...


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Oktober 2018)

So kann der Herbst weiter gehen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Oktober 2018)

*Wetter genutzt und das Pole das erste Mal über Trails gejagt. Ich liebe das Rad <3



 

 

 

*


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab heut ne kleine „Erkältungswegstrampel“ Runde gedreht und es sogar geschafft ein Foto zu schießen:



 

Kann euch sagen es herbstelt so langsam hier.


----------



## hw_doc (7. Oktober 2018)

Heute nur Verstecken gespielt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (8. Oktober 2018)

Kurztrip zum Blaabjerg:

Nähe Henne Strand








Schöne schmale Wege Richtung Blaabjerg 



Was man aus einer Düne so alles machen kann... 











































Geniale Location, dort waren wir nicht das letzte Mal...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man Nachts um 4Uhr nix zu tun hat ...... einfach mal 4,5 Stunden im Wald rumtreiben:

Auf dem Sommerfelsen oberhalb von Annweiler am Trifels (nördlich von der B10)








Einmal den Berg runter nach Annweiler, um auf der südlichen Seite der B10 wieder hoch zu fahren:




Oben angekommen auf der Ruine Neukastel:




Wieder ein Stück den Berg runter, und dann wieder hoch auf den Rehberg(turm). Hier bin ich superpünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang um 7:38Uhr: angekommen. Weitere 8 Fotografen aus Bremen waren auch hier 
Leider ist genauso pünktlich eine Wolke am Turm eingetroffen 




Das ganze sah von unten so aus: (Handypic) 


 

Auf dem Rückweg ließ sich die Sonne doch noch kurz blicken 








Pünktlich zum frisch gedeckten Frühstückstisch um 8:30Uhr war ich dann wieder zu Hause bei meiner -Familie


----------



## dopaul (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich krieg beim Anblick der Bilder nur noch unkoordinierte Laute raus: 
"Boah ey...."


----------



## Fatster (9. Oktober 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wenn man Nachts um 4Uhr nix zu tun hat ......
> ...
> Pünktlich zum frisch gedeckten Frühstückstisch um 8:30Uhr war ich dann wieder zu Hause bei meiner -Familie



Geil!  
Aber bei *uns* hättest Du den Wald um diese Uhrzeit nicht mehr lebend verlassen ... irgend ein Jäger/Förster/hastenichgesehenWaldchef hätte dir was von wegen "_Rehe aufscheuchen_" oder so aus dem Dunkeln entgegengebrüllt und dann die weiteren Ereignisse gegenüber der Polizei vermutlich als tragischen Unfall beschrieben 
Aber schön, dass *Du* noch lebst


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Oktober 2018)




----------



## nitrofoska (10. Oktober 2018)

Das letzte mal in dieser Konfiguration. 

Mein Fatboy Pro. 

Gabel und Laufräder gibt es bald zu kaufen 











Gruß 

Nitro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eensfufzich (10. Oktober 2018)

@Fibbs79: da wird man scho a bissel neidisch

ich bin gestern nacht mal beim leunawerk auf tour gewesen; leider war die atmosphäre nur so semioptimal. Wir haben hier echt n problem mit lichtverschmutzung.


----------



## Eddy2012 (10. Oktober 2018)

Feierabendrunde um Eisenach...

Richtung Burschenschaftsdenkmal




oberhalb der Landgrafenschlucht 



am Metilstein 



Es ist schon sehr herbstlich.

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Oktober 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wenn man Nachts um 4Uhr nix zu tun hat ...... einfach mal 4,5 Stunden im Wald rumtreiben:
> 
> Auf dem Sommerfelsen oberhalb von Annweiler am Trifels (nördlich von der B10)
> 
> ...



Mit Deinen Traumhaften Bildern kannst Du ganz allein mehrere Kalender füllen


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Oktober 2018)

Bei dem Wetter hab ich es Heute einfach nicht übers Herz gebracht Arbeiten zu gehen


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Oktober 2018)

Erste Test"fahrt"


----------



## metbirne77 (10. Oktober 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Erste Test"fahrt"




Welche Rahmengröße hat denn dein Argon Fat?
Passt da die Mastodon ohne am Unterohr anzuschlagen bei vollem Lenkeinschlag?

Ich bin immer mal wieder am Überlegen die Manitou zu verbauen, doch selbst bei der Bluto und Rahmengröße M ist es sehr eng...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Erste Test"fahrt"


Was für ein cooler Hobel! Der Rahmen in meiner Nicolai-Lieblingsfarbe und dann noch mit der Mastodon sieht echt saucool aus, Glückwunsch! Hatte mich schon gefragt, was jetzt kommt, als ich das Inserat mit dem On-One gesehen hab...


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Oktober 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was für ein cooler Hobel! Der Rahmen in meiner Nicolai-Lieblingsfarbe und dann noch mit der Mastodon sieht echt saucool aus, Glückwunsch! Hatte mich schon gefragt, was jetzt kommt, als ich das Inserat mit dem On-One gesehen hab...



Danke!
Schuld ist der Chris, ich habe ja sein Argon aufgebaut und hatte genug Zeit mir den Rahmen anzuschauen, den Rahmen habe ich aus dem BM, Preis war auch gut, also gab es keine Ausreden mehr 



metbirne77 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hat denn dein Argon Fat?
> Passt da die Mastodon ohne am Unterohr anzuschlagen bei vollem Lenkeinschlag?
> Ich bin immer mal wieder am Überlegen die Manitou zu verbauen, doch selbst bei der Bluto und Rahmengröße M ist es sehr eng...



Rahmengröße ist M, links passt das, rechts muß ich wohl die Einstellknöpfe eintfernen, da fehlen 1-2mm, oder einen Steuersatz der minmale Einbauhöhe mitbringen (falls es sowas für den Rahmen gibt?)
aber, ich fahr ja nicht so wild


----------



## skaster (11. Oktober 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Danke!
> Schuld ist der Chris, ich habe ja sein Argon aufgebaut und hatte genug Zeit mir den Rahmen anzuschauen, den Rahmen habe ich aus dem BM, Preis war auch gut, also gab es keine Ausreden mehr
> 
> 
> ...


Falls du jemanden kennen würdest der dir einen höheren Konus dreht, wäre das auch noch eine Möglichkeit mehr Luft zwischen Rahmen und Gabel zu bekommen.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Oktober 2018)

Was ist das denn unten für ein Steuersatz? ZS56/40?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (11. Oktober 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Danke!
> Schuld ist der Chris, ich habe ja sein Argon aufgebaut und hatte genug Zeit mir den Rahmen anzuschauen, den Rahmen habe ich aus dem BM, Preis war auch gut, also gab es keine Ausreden mehr
> 
> 
> ...



Oder nen höheren Konus, siehe Mastodon-Faden!


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was ist das denn unten für ein Steuersatz? ZS56/40?



jep, da gibt es glaub nix was höher baut, egal, Knöpfe ab und gut.....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Oktober 2018)

@FR-Sniper Ich meine,ich habe noch sowas in unterschiedlichen Höhen rumliegen!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (11. Oktober 2018)

Der kleine Lord Dwarf, nach Langem wieder aus dem Gefängnis


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Oktober 2018)

Allerfeinste Endurorunde in Dabo / France  gedreht 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1897972987

Ich komme wieder 

By the way: es können endlich wieder mehrere Bilder über Android hochgeladen werden


----------



## Woppes (12. Oktober 2018)

Runde um die Kiesweiher...




...mit anschließender Stadtrundfahrt...


 

 

 

...und an der Naab entlang wieder nach Hause...


----------



## sigma7 (13. Oktober 2018)

Nach einer gemütlichen Nacht auf der überdachten Terrasse einer Almhütte war ich pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang auf der Hohen Kisten (1922m).















Anschließend über Walchen- und Kochelsee nach Hause.


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Oktober 2018)

@sigma7 Der Trail ist in die andere Richtung


----------



## sigma7 (13. Oktober 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @sigma7 Der Trail ist in die andere Richtung


Pustertal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Oktober 2018)

Wollte heute Taschen für das nächstjährige Bikepacking besorgen. Nur blind kaufen mag ich auch nicht. Rad mit dem Auto mitnehmen fand ich auch nicht pralle

Also rauf aufs Rad und die 80km bis Regensburg unter die Räder genommen.
Dabei konnte das Pole gleich seine Langstreckentauglichkeit unter Beweis stellen. -> BESTANDEN!! 



 
Erstmal das Racks montiert... 


 
Durch den angrenzenden Tagebau... 


 
Was ein Esel auf dem Drahtesel dachten sich die beiden wohl ... 


 

 
Pause irgendwo im Nirgendwo ... 


 

 
Sightseeing im beschaulichen Kallmünz ... 


 

 
Naab Donaumündung erreicht... 


 
Rein nach Regensburg ... 


 
Die Beute für heute ... Ortlieb Classic


 
Big Bikes & Burger, verdient ist verdient..  


 
Die Route von heute, sehr geil zum Selle baumeln lassen.


----------



## cherokee190 (13. Oktober 2018)

Heute endlich mal wieder fat unterwegs. Maik @Vegeta2205 hat das sommerliche Wetter für einen Ausflug mit seinem schönen one+one nach Rostock genutzt. Nachdem es letztens in Richtung Strand ging, heute mal etwas tiefer in in den Wald.





anfangs die obligatorischen Rampen ....





und Stopp am Hochmoor,





schönes Fatty 





Blick auf einen der vielen Klosterteiche ...



 



auf nach Doberan ...





und Käffchen beim Bäcker, mit vorbei fahrendem Molli ....




... wenn man lange genug sitzt, kommt er noch ein zweites Mal vorbei


----------



## eensfufzich (13. Oktober 2018)

ein bissel bunter mix, aber innerhalb eines tages entstanden. (halle und umgebung)


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Oktober 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Pustertal?


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Oktober 2018)

Sonntag Vormittag auf einem meiner Lieblingstrails


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (16. Oktober 2018)

Spielplatz für Fatbikes


 


 


 
Nordhessenstyle im Harzvorland


 
schöner Schlafplatz


 
morgens ists schön leer


 

 
Harslebener Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Oktober 2018)

Genial @JohnnyRhabarber 
So ein Overnighter unter Fatbikern wäre mal wieder etwas


----------



## tgs (16. Oktober 2018)

Aufbruch zum Dahner Felsenland:





 Sorgte auch auf der A6 für staunende Blicke.... und Beinaheauffahrunfälle auf der Nebenspur.


----------



## Fatster (16. Oktober 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Genial @JohnnyRhabarber
> So ein Overnighter unter Fatbikern wäre mal wieder etwas



Dabei!


----------



## lucie (17. Oktober 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> morgens ists schön leer



Beim Betrachten, ohne die Texte zu den Bildern gelesen zu haben, hatte ich sofort an die Teufelsmauer gedacht. Diese unverkennbaren Sandsteingebilde und rundherum elendig flach - das kann eigentlich nur dort sein.


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Oktober 2018)

ich war gestern Unterwegs.....


----------



## Eddy2012 (19. Oktober 2018)

Vorgestern noch einmal Trailzauber bei sommerlichen Temperaturen...

Oberhalb vom "Finsteren Loch"












Ein Traum war´s...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Oktober 2018)

eins hab ich noch....





naja noch eins


----------



## shibby68 (20. Oktober 2018)

Heute nur Wartung. Ich mag den fätten Lebenswandel


----------



## shibby68 (21. Oktober 2018)

Heute mal bewegt das dicke etwas. Bike war auch mit


----------



## Starter77 (21. Oktober 2018)

Das Kona und das Wednesday ausgeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (21. Oktober 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Das Kona und das Wednesday ausgeführt


Gute Mischung


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. Oktober 2018)

Heute etwas die Sonne genossen... 



 
Ich möchte das Rad am liebsten jeden Tag ablecken wenn ich dran vorbei gehe


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Oktober 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Rad am liebsten jeden Tag ablecken wenn ich dran vorbei gehe



Deswegen ist es also so sauber...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Oktober 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es also so sauber...



Für ne ordentliche Fangopackung fehlt der Regen. Gut der fehlt schon seit 4 Monaten.
Mehr als Staub kommt da nicht bei rum.


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. Oktober 2018)

Gestern rund um Brotterode bei deutlich kühleren Temperaturen und weniger Sonne als die letzten Tage...













Jetzt wird´s richtig Herbst.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Oktober 2018)

Am Sonntag war ich mit dem Herrn @Kokopelli unterwegs 





Sehr Cool und sicher nicht das Letzte mal


----------



## zhruz (23. Oktober 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Tag 5:
> 
> Dort dann auch noch ein Zwischenstopp kurz vor dem Etappenziel bei @zhruz vom Drahtesel: Vielen Dank für den Kaffee plus Klönschnack an dieser Stelle!
> 
> ...



Sorry für die verspätete Reaktion, aber die Sommersaison war schon grandios...
Selbstverständlich habe ich ein Beweisfoto und da Du mich so nett darum gebeten hast --> here it is...
Und beim nächsten Mal habe ich mehr Zeit und auch die passenden Lager am Lager, versprochen...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Oktober 2018)

Ticino - Hometrails. Endlich mal wieder!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (24. Oktober 2018)

@Schafmuhkuh welches Licht fährst du hinten am Pole?

Freut mich, dass Fidlock passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Oktober 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @Schafmuhkuh welches Licht fährst du hinten am Pole?
> 
> Freut mich, dass Fidlock passt!



Irgend eine Chinaleuchte, ist recht hell und flackert/blinkt extrem nervig wenn man dahinter fährt 
Erfüllt ihren Zweck zur Sichtbarkeit auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. Oktober 2018)

Wie schon von @FR-Sniper erwähnt, haben wir ne schöne Tour gemacht am Sonntag. Nochmal das gute Wetter schön ausgenutzt, wobei es oben schon manchmal recht frisch war...

Schon auf der Hinfahrt früh morgens gabs viel zu sehen am Rand der Autobahn... so macht früh aufstehen Spaß!







Dann @FR-Sniper in München aufgesammelt und gleich Richtung Alpenrand weitergedüst...


 

Nach einigen steilen Rampen dann fast am Gipfelkreuz...


 

 
Viel los an diesem Tag, es waren einige Biker unterwegs...



 
Schattig war es schon ab und zu, aber nasse Stellen hatte es echt nicht nach dem langen Sommer... Das einzige Schlammloch war nur noch ein Schatten seiner Selbst 

Die Abfahrt war steil, wurzelig und voll kleiner Schlüsselstellen... 


 


 


 


 
Die Fatbikes und die Fahrer haben sich jedenfalls sichtlich wohlgefühlt in diesem Gelände. Wir kommen wieder!


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Oktober 2018)

ein Fatbikebild steht zur Wahl des "Foto´s des Tages" , eventuell gebt ihr ja ein Sternchen 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2325092?in=potdPool 

@Night-Mare freut sich sicher


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Oktober 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ein Fatbikebild steht zur Wahl des "Foto´s des Tages" , eventuell gebt ihr ja ein Sternchen
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2325092?in=potdPool
> 
> @Night-Mare freut sich sicher


Tut er... Danke.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Oktober 2018)

Ehrensache


----------



## Starter77 (25. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar6472 (25. Oktober 2018)

auch von mir


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Oktober 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ein Fatbikebild steht zur Wahl des "Foto´s des Tages" , eventuell gebt ihr ja ein Sternchen
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2325092?in=potdPool
> 
> @Night-Mare freut sich sicher



Foto des Tages! Danke für die Blumen. Auf zum Foto der Woche...


----------



## Starter77 (26. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Eddy2012 (29. Oktober 2018)

Wochenendnachlese:

Samstag Saisonabschluss bei "Teschi", Trails rund um Eisenach bis zum Abwinken. Bilder von unterwegs konnte ich leider nicht machen. Das Rudel jungdynamischer Fully- Aspiranten war so zügig unterwegs, da brauchte ich jede Pause zum Luft schnappen...





Sonntag dann individuelle Saisoneröffnung mit "Allradunterstützung" auf dem Inselsberg:

leicht angezuckert...




Kalte Heide 



Pirschhaus oberhalb der Reitbahn (Brotterode) 



Rückfahrt auf dem Mommelsteinradweg 



Waltershäuser Hütte 



Trockenberg =  höchster Punkt 



Demnächst tummeln sich dort überall die Skifexe, aber auch ich werde meinen Spass haben!!!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Oktober 2018)

es steht mal wieder ein FatbikeBild zur Wahl FdT 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2326743?in=potdPool

vom user @Falco


----------



## Falco (29. Oktober 2018)

Ihr habt die hälfte aus dem Album verpasst. Ich finde das verlinkte vernebelte Fatbike nicht so spannend, ich habe noch deutlich mehr Fatbikes 

An dem Tag gab es *fliegende Fatbikes*




*Gipfelkreuz-Fatbikes*




*Rockcrawler-Fatbikes*








*Treppen-Fatbikes*




*Flussbett-Fatbikes*




*Moos-Fatbikes*




*Felsen-Fatbikes*




*Wurzel-Fatbikes*




*Zollfreie-Fatbikes*




Was ist denn euer lieblings Fatbike?
Mit gefällt das Wurzel-Fatbike am besten.


----------



## Berganbeter (29. Oktober 2018)

Super Fotos! Apropo Fullface Helm:hat da Jemand einen Tipp in nicht allzu teuer? Vielen Dank!


----------



## MDewi (29. Oktober 2018)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Super Fotos! Apropo Fullface Helm:hat da Jemand einen Tipp in nicht allzu teuer? Vielen Dank!


Bell Super DH MIPS 
Vielseitig und vernünftiges Handling


----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. Oktober 2018)

Noch kein Schnee sondern nur Rauhreif, trotzdem das erste Winterweiss:


----------



## BigJohn (30. Oktober 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Ihr habt die hälfte aus dem Album verpasst. Ich finde das verlinkte vernebelte Fatbike nicht so spannend, ich habe noch deutlich mehr Fatbikes
> 
> An dem Tag gab es *fliegende Fatbikes*
> 
> ...


Hammer Trails und Fotos. Wo ist das? ---->hab ein Foto aufgemacht, hat sich erledigt.

@Berganbeter es hilft auch, immer mal wieder bei Amazon reinzuschauen (nach "Full Face Helm" suchen). Da gibts immer mal wieder einzelne Farben und Größen zu sehr günstigen Preisen. Bisschen Glück und Geduld gehört natürlich dazu. Hab mir so einen Bluegrass Explicit für 60€ geangelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (30. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hammer Trails und Fotos. Wo ist das? ---->hab ein Foto aufgemacht, hat sich erledigt.
> 
> @Berganbeter es hilft auch, immer mal wieder bei Amazon reinzuschauen (nach "Full Face Helm" suchen). Da gibts immer mal wieder einzelne Farben und Größen zu sehr günstigen Preisen. Bisschen Glück und Geduld gehört natürlich dazu. Hab mir so einen Bluegrass Explicit für 60€ geangelt


Ja,Danke.Ich bin eh oft bei Amazon,nur ist da die Auswahl immens und so wollte ich einfach ein paar Erfahrungswerte oder Tipps.Danke!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2018)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Noch kein Schnee sondern nur Rauhreif, trotzdem das erste Winterweiss:
> Anhang anzeigen 789441


Feldi, oder?!


----------



## Tomwptp (31. Oktober 2018)

Meine erste Einheit im Winterpokal 18/19 
Strand und Dünentour auf Texel


----------



## ursinator2.0 (31. Oktober 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Feldi, oder?!


Genau! Gestern lag dann tatsächlich Schnee da oben (es gab sogar Strassensperrung wg. Verkehrschaos), was ich aber aus der Hessenschau erfahren habe, weil ich wieder arbeiten musste :-(


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. November 2018)

Ich habe das schöne Herbstwetter und den Feiertag genutzt, um endlich das Fatbike aus dem Sommerschlaf zu wecken.
Schnell noch die Rahmentasche mit allem Nötigen bestückt, - verdammt, Kameraakku leer, dann halt nur Handypics - darüber hinweg tröstet der Kocher, der den freigewordenen Platz einnimmt und mit einem Heißgetränk belohnt.

Wenn die Bauern bis an den Waldrand umackern, ohne einen Pfad zu lassen, ist das mit jedem anderen Bike mindestens ärgerlich, aber ein Fatbike blüht hier auf...






Dann in den Wald durchs Dickicht...






Wald und Wiese beschenkten mich mit Walnüssen und Birnen, so sollte das spätere Pausenmahl üppiger als geplant ausfallen.

Pause.






Einfach, aber lecker!






Wie schwer fällt das, manche Plätze wieder verlassen zu müssen. Hilft nichts, weiter geht's!






Und weil die Lampen für dieses Mal noch zuhause blieben, ging es bei zügig abnehmendem Tageslicht wieder heim.







Mal schauen, was uns das Wochenende für schönes Tourenwetter bringt!


----------



## Eddy2012 (1. November 2018)

Ich habe den gestrigen Feiertag für eine Tour von Eisenach nach Waltershausen genutzt, es kamen runde 40km mit ca. 800- 900hm zusammen. Bei einstelligen Temperaturen war es deutlich härter als bei sommerlichem Wetter...

Streckenverlauf: Eisenach - Radweg nach Thal - Mittelberger Grund - Meisenstein - Ruhlaer Skihütte - Dreiherrenstein - Brotterode - Kleiner Inselsberg - Tanzbuche - Ungeheurer Grund - Klostermühle - Waltershausen


An den Fuhrsteinen




Blick zurück auf den Meisenstein 







Falknerei und Ruhlaer Skihütte 



Panoramaweg oberhalb von Brotterode 



Abfahrt durch den Ungeheuren Grund 



Fünfarmiger Wegweiser 



Schee war´s

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## Deleted 482182 (2. November 2018)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. November 2018)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. November 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 790715


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (3. November 2018)

Wednesday am Samstag. 
Erstmalig etwas frischer am Morgen ....



 
aber mit Aussicht auf viel Sonne ....



 

 

 

 

schönes WE !!!


----------



## shibby68 (4. November 2018)

November oder Mai?


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. November 2018)

Herbst im Allgäu


----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2018)

Geplant war eine Herbstrunde bei Sonne, schönen Aussichten und flowigen Trails 
Es wurde eine Tour mit Nebel und eisigem Wind......








….und schönen Flowtrails


----------



## rsu (4. November 2018)

Endlich wieder alle fit. Erst mal ne kleine Familienrunde dann noch eine Traileinlage. Schön wars trotz Nebel


----------



## Speedskater (5. November 2018)

Ich habe Gestern einen Ausritt in den Vogelsberg gemacht.
Ziel war die Taufsteinhütte




Dort gab es lecker Hirschgulasch




und ein Eis




Auf dem Rückweg ging es am Niddastausee vorbei.




Am Ende hatte ich 122 km und 900 hm auf dem Garmin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (5. November 2018)

Wenn ich die Tischdeko und dein Fahrrad sehe frag ich mich, ob du zum essen angemessen gekleidet warst....


----------



## Speedskater (5. November 2018)

Ich fand die Tischdeko schon angemessen. Was ist an schwarzen Schuhen, lange schwarze Hose, und schwarzes Langarmtrikot auszusetzen.
Wir haben uns gestern noch nicht mal im Schlamm gesuhlt.


----------



## Night-Mare (5. November 2018)

@rsu - Nächstes Mal steigst kurz mit mir in die S-Bahn. Dann hättest nämlich neben ewigen fiesen Zürcher Nebel...






...irgendwann plötzlich kurz vorm Gipfel einen lichten Moment...





...und endlich, unverhofft und überraschend: SONNE! (Knapp, aber umso erfreulicher.)





Samstag - Rossberg.


----------



## barbarissima (5. November 2018)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> @rsu - Nächstes Mal steigst kurz mit mir in die S-Bahn. Dann hättest nämlich neben ewigen fiesen Zürcher Nebel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das zweite Bild ist der Hammer


----------



## Wilbi69 (5. November 2018)

Neu bin ich zwischen Konstanz und Zürich unterwegs..hier mal ein Blick vom Ütliberg auf Zürich 

 mein Fatboy macht viel Freude...mal sehen ob bis zum Frühjahr ein fatter Gefährte mit Federung dazu kommt Grüsse


----------



## Night-Mare (5. November 2018)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild ist der Hammer



Danke... Ja, vor allem wenn man aufgrund diverser Webcams überhaupt nicht damit rechnet, die Sonne zu sehen und dann buchstäblich 10 m vor dem Gipfel sowas "erscheint". Schwäbische Alb ist wohl leider nicht ganz so hoch...


----------



## eensfufzich (6. November 2018)

zwei fotos, entstanden gestern bei einer kurzen feierabendrunde, bzw auf dem weg nach haus. Das Licht war toll, und es zog auch gerade leichter nebel auf. Ja der Herbst weiss immer wieder zu entzücken leider kann man das auf bildern nur bedingt einfangen.


----------



## dopaul (6. November 2018)

eensfufzich schrieb:


> (...)Ja der Herbst weiss immer wieder zu entzücken leider kann man das auf bildern nur bedingt einfangen.(...)


Ja, leider....
Andererseits - das Live-Erlebnis ist halt nicht zu ersetzen


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. November 2018)

nachdem ich mich bei der Tour mit dem @Kokopelli abgelegt hatte stand heute mal wieder ein vorsichtiger Versuch an...




der Herbst hat tolle Farben!




schöner Mopet Parkplatz













leider ist actives Fahren noch nicht ganz schmerzfrei möglich


----------



## Deleted 482182 (9. November 2018)

Nachtrag von Davos schön war (ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (9. November 2018)

Dachte mir, ich streue noch ein paar Urlaubsimpressionen ins aktuelle Herbstambiente


----------



## rsu (10. November 2018)

Dann mal zurück zu den Herbstbildern mit vieeeeel Nebel War schon arg nass...

Nebelschwaden ziehen links im Bild über den Albiskamm


 

Nach der ersten Abfahrt hat mich der Nebel wieder, Whiteout...


 

Schnell wieder hoch und noch etwas Sonne einfangen...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (10. November 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> Dann mal zurück zu den Herbstbildern mit vieeeeel Nebel War schon arg nass...
> 
> Nebelschwaden ziehen links im Bild über den Albiskamm
> Anhang anzeigen 793422
> ...



Heimische Gefielde


----------



## Deleted 482182 (10. November 2018)

Trail wurde etwas entschärft 


 

 

 

 


Aber immer noch eine schöne Tour


----------



## sigma7 (11. November 2018)

Soak up the sun...


----------



## panino (11. November 2018)

War heute selber da. Meiner Erinnerung nach sind lediglich im unteren Teil ein paar Stufen geebnet, etwas loser Schotter beseitigt und ein paar Anlieger mit Erde
eingebunden. Die Stelle vorm Wasserfall wurde hergerichtet .Der Trail ist nach wie vor die Anreise wert, soll aber nicht heissen, dass da jeder Anfänger Spass hat.


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (11. November 2018)

Heute mit nem Kumpel mal auf eine einrollt Runde gedreht.

Ich wie immer mit meinem Schmalspurer:





Und mein Kumpel mit seinem Fätbikechen:





Endlich nimmer alleine rumwalzen


----------



## hw_doc (11. November 2018)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Heute mit nem Kumpel mal auf eine einrollt Runde gedreht.
> 
> Ich wie immer mit meinem Schmalspurer:
> 
> ...



Und es passt also doch!  B)


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (11. November 2018)

Jep 2xl passt ohne Probleme auf der 80er DT Swiss. Auch keine Probleme mit der Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (11. November 2018)

Ich muss jetzt schon weinen wenn das schöne Fatboy irgendwann auch zu klein wird...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. November 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt schon weinen


was wirst du weinen wenn er dann ein großes haben will und du die Rechnung bezahlen musst


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> was wirst du weinen wenn er dann ein großes haben will und du die Rechnung bezahlen musst


Solange er dann wieder ein Fatbike will, zahlt Papa die Rechnung bestimmt gerne


----------



## Peng999 (12. November 2018)

Waren gestern auf dem Limes und Bayerntrail im Odenwald.

Was für eine geiler Tag






Achtung Flachwitz....

2 mal Seven macht 14


----------



## hw_doc (12. November 2018)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Solange er dann wieder ein Fatbike will, zahlt Papa die Rechnung bestimmt gerne



@rsu
Es schwirrt doch gerade ein 24er Baby-Fatty (On-One) durch die hiesigen Kleinanzeigen!


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2018)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Waren gestern auf dem Limes und Bayerntrail im Odenwald.
> 
> Was für eine geiler Tag
> 
> ...


edle Zusammenkunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (12. November 2018)

Huuulz


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2018)

Saisonabschlusstour (hoffentlich nicht die letzte ) im Allgäu


----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. November 2018)

Saisonabschlusstouren gibts doch bei uns nicht


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Saisonabschlusstouren gibts doch bei uns nicht


Ich mach meine Saisonabschlusstour immer vor dem Saisonabschlussgrillen


----------



## Speedskater (12. November 2018)

Ich denke wir beenden die Sommer-Saison und beginnen die Winter-Saison.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich mach meine Saisonabschlusstour immer vor dem Saisonabschlussgrillen


So einen Wintergrillabend könnt ma mal einlegen


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. November 2018)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Saisonabschlusstour (hoffentlich nicht die letzte ) im Allgäu




Ich weiß wo Du warst


----------



## Hinouf (12. November 2018)

Ich auch. Da Toni.


----------



## rsu (12. November 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @rsu
> Es schwirrt doch gerade ein 24er Baby-Fatty (On-One) durch die hiesigen Kleinanzeigen!



Danke, wenn dann wird es ein 26er da wir ja schon bei 24” sind. Momentan ist es aber noch kein Thema, aber er hat gerade wieder nen Wachstumsschub hingelegt


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo Du warst





Hinouf schrieb:


> Ich auch. Da Toni.



Okok, nächstes mal lasse ich mich von euch beraten bevor ich starte  Ihr hättet mir bestimmt auch verraten, dass der Trail nach Rohrmoos runter im Mittelteil ziemlich blöd ist 
....und dass man bergauf von irgendwelchen Sportskanonen auf Rollski überholt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (13. November 2018)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...
> ....und dass man bergauf von irgendwelchen Sportskanonen auf Rollski überholt wird



Also das ist nun wirklich keine Schande, das ist eher "Heimvorteil" 
Wenn aber auf dem Neckarradweg INLINE-Skater über 20 Kilometer lang mit dir spielen, dich vor sich her treiben, sich nebenher hörbar unterhalten um dich dann bei Puls 180 letztlich mit einem Lächeln zu überholen und dir das Gefühl geben als würdest Du stehen, *das* ist brutal!


----------



## barbarissima (13. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Also das ist nun wirklich keine Schande, das ist eher "Heimvorteil"
> Wenn aber auf dem Neckarradweg INLINE-Skater über 20 Kilometer lang mit dir spielen, dich vor sich her treiben, sich nebenher hörbar unterhalten um dich dann bei Puls 180 letztlich mit einem Lächeln zu überholen und dir das Gefühl geben als würdest Du stehen, *das* ist brutal!


Das ist einfach nur voll fies


----------



## Speedskater (13. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wenn aber auf dem Neckarradweg INLINE-Skater über 20 Kilometer lang mit dir spielen, dich vor sich her treiben, sich nebenher hörbar unterhalten um dich dann bei Puls 180 letztlich mit einem Lächeln zu überholen und dir das Gefühl geben als würdest Du stehen, *das* ist brutal!



Nee, das macht richtig Spass. Das habe ich früher auch bei so Autofreien Sonntagen wie Tal Total mit Rennradfahrern gemacht. In den Windschatten gehängt und gejagt bis die platt waren.


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. November 2018)

heute noch mal eine Grenztour....




Anfahrt bei -3° 




erster Trail @Allgaeufex  in Action 





kleine Pause bei bestem Wetter und +3°







nochmal der @Allgaeufex , der @Schofszipfe war zu schnell fürs Bild 

super Sache war das


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. November 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> heute noch mal eine Grenztour....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke 

Dann häng ich doch auch noch ein paar Bildchen der genialen Tour mit Euch beiden hier an


----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. November 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Dann häng ich doch auch noch ein paar Bildchen der genialen Tour mit Euch beiden hier an
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 796175 Anhang anzeigen 796176 Anhang anzeigen 796178 Anhang anzeigen 796179 Anhang anzeigen 796181 Anhang anzeigen 796183 Anhang anzeigen 796184


Danke Euch Beiden


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. November 2018)

Kleine Runde den Herbst genießen <3


----------



## RoDeBo (18. November 2018)

Hat hier jemand Tipps für den Kochelsee und Umgebung und/oder Texel? ...gerne auch per PN...

...und weil es ja ein Bilder-Thread ist noch ein  - Ha! - Bild...wenn auch ohne wirklich Unterwegs-Action, aber immerhin unterwegs aufgetan...


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. November 2018)

Herbst- bzw. Fast- Winterrunde im Hainich:

Parkplatz Thiemsburg (Baumkronenpfad) - Weberstädt - Fuchsfarm - Saugraben - Craulaer Kreuz (Hainichbaude)  17km fast nur auf schmalen Wegen mit reichlich Höhenmetern und gemütlichem Ausklang...





























Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhruz (19. November 2018)

Mit dem Cannondale FAT CAAD 1 mal in anderen Gefilden rumgewildert...
Oberstorf ist auch eine schöne Gegend und hat sogar Wasser...


----------



## Eddy2012 (19. November 2018)

Feierabendrunde in Ruhla  -  der Schnee ist da!









Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## zhruz (19. November 2018)

Aber zu Hause ist es doch am schönsten...


----------



## Wilbi69 (19. November 2018)

Herbsttour im Mainauwald am Bodensee

......mit den Gedanken an Fatbike Nr. 2 ...grübel....es gibt schlimmere Gedanken und Projekte...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. November 2018)




----------



## Eddy2012 (21. November 2018)

Feierabendrunde am Rennsteig - wieder im Schnee...













So kann´s bleiben...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (21. November 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde am Rennsteig - wieder im Schnee...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 797640
> 
> ...




Denkste, das kurzbeinige Allrad-Tier ist da deiner Meinung?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. November 2018)

baaaahh
ich kann auf Schnee echt noch verzichten


----------



## Wilbi69 (21. November 2018)

Weiter oben noch Sand
.dann schon Schnee
..krass..aber für Fatbiker : beides


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. November 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> baaaahh
> ich kann auf Schnee echt noch verzichten



Gibts in der Pfalz eh nicht


----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. November 2018)

A bissl Schnee macht schee


----------



## BigJohn (21. November 2018)

Ich habe heute morgen gefrorenes Wasser auf Pfützen gesehen. Zählt das auch?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. November 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gibts in der Pfalz eh nicht




ich bleibe beim Herbst


----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. November 2018)

H2 - doch nicht das gelebe vom Ei. Macht nichts. so a Fat-Hardtail ist ein fach


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. November 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> H2 - doch nicht das gelebe vom Ei. Macht nichts. so a Fat-Hardtail ist ein fach


naja.... das B+ H-3 fahr ich schon deutlich öfter und lieber als das Fatty. Das Dicke macht mir derzeit aus mehreren Gründen nicht so wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Night-Mare (22. November 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> naja.... das B+ H-3 fahr ich schon deutlich öfter und lieber als das Fatty. Das Dicke macht mir derzeit aus mehreren Gründen nicht so wirklich Spaß.



Welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (22. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Denkste, das kurzbeinige Allrad-Tier ist da deiner Meinung?



Der ist immer meiner Meinung  -  er sagt jedenfalls nichts dagegen...


----------



## LockeTirol (23. November 2018)

Hab heute mal nach'm Schnee geschaut... Viel ist's noch nicht gerade.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. November 2018)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Welche?


ach das ist die Summe von Kleinigkeiten, hauptsächlich
- die Performance der Gabel, die entweder durchschlägt oder recht straff ist
- das Quietschen der hinteren Bremse, das trotz Wechsel der Bremse, der Beläge und der Scheibe nicht komplett weg zu bekommen ist (auch in unterschiedlicher Kombination zweier Bremstypen versucht)
- die Reifen, was aber mit etwas Handarbeit schon besser geworden ist 

und ich habe öfters mal Probleme mit den Knien aufgrund des breiten Tretlagers


----------



## -zor- (25. November 2018)

Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## Wilbi69 (25. November 2018)

Heute Nachmittag....noch ein Sonntagsfahrer...



Ein E-Plus Bike im Nacken ...herbstlich ..einfach schön 

...


----------



## barbarissima (25. November 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Sonntagsfahrer
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 798930
> 
> ...


Das erst Bild sieht richtig mystisch aus


----------



## Starter77 (25. November 2018)

Schnee, Matsch und Schlamm


----------



## Dampfsti (25. November 2018)

Ich war heut nach nem knappen halben Jahr Abszinenz auch endlich mal wieder unterwegs 

Los gings bei 0,5°C und dicker Suppe in der Hoffnung, dass oben am Berg besser aussieht.




Mit ner leichten Eisschicht im Bart und an den Klamotten endlich ein Lichtblick...



Leider erst kurz vor dem 1024m hohen Ochsenkopfgipfel.


Oben angekommen musste ich die Tourplanung etwas den Trailverhältnissen anpassen. War Nordseitig leider alles mit ner schönen Eisschicht überzogen An felsige Trails fahren war da nicht zu denken.
Naja ist aus der Tour mit Spieleinlagen halt ne Spaßfahrt geworden.

Schnell noch ein Video für die Forenchallenge aufgenommen




und ein paar schöne Bilder




Gings ein paar mal runter und wieder rauf auf den Oko.




Das Licht wurde auf Mittag zu immer besser




Muss mir diese 2-3 Stunden eindeutig öfter gönnen, auch wenn ich eigentlich keine Zeit dazu hab...


PS: seht mir den Elektrobomber nach, ohne hätt ich nur eine Abfahrt geschafft


----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. November 2018)

Bei uns wars unten klar und manchmal sogar sonnig und oben (knapp 900hm) dann neblig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (26. November 2018)

Eine selten fotografierte Perspektive auf dem Feldi....


----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. November 2018)

Ich hab dann meistens keine Lust mehr, die Kamera auszupacken, wenn ich mal am fahren bin (bzw. die Akkus kacken bei der Kälte gerne mal ab). Alternativ was von Anfang November:



;-)


----------



## dopaul (26. November 2018)

Alles gut.
Ich meinte das nicht negativ, es fiel mir nur auf und mein Kommentar hatte rein sachlichen nicht wertenden Inhalt.

Ich mache oben meistens ein Foto, meistens den grossen Turm. Lang drumrum hadern oder mehrere Bilder mache ich auch nicht. Ich bin da schliesslich zum radeln (meistens) und nicht zum fotografieren...


----------



## ursinator2.0 (30. November 2018)

Nullo Problemo!



Eine der seltenen Homo-Sapiens-Sichtungen heute im Feldberggebiet im Taunus


----------



## Fatster (1. Dezember 2018)

Keine homo sapiens Sichtung - zumindest nicht in freier Wildbahn  - gestern Abend bei Dauerregen und nur sehr kurzer Vor-GFBD-Tour





Aber *das *ist eine andere Geschichte


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Dezember 2018)

Reiner du bist ein krasser Tüüppp

*RESPEKT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (1. Dezember 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Reiner du bist ein krasser Tüüppp
> 
> *RESPEKT*



Ich fand Andre‘s Aktion „krasser“ 
Ob wir das wohl jemals zu lesen bekommen?


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Dezember 2018)

noch keine Bilder von eurer GFBD Tour?

dann fang ich mal an....




erster Ausblick....




weiter gehts im Schnee




endlich geht es bergab...








und das Abschlussbild  
super war es Männer, freu mich auf die nächste Tour


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> noch keine Bilder von eurer GFBD Tour?
> 
> dann fang ich mal an....
> 
> ...




Klasse 

Da war die MAXXI(S) - Gang Unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 482182 (1. Dezember 2018)

Ja war mal ein außergewöhnlicher GFBD
Mit einigen Überraschungen


----------



## versteher (2. Dezember 2018)

Gestern eine kleine Runde in heimischen Gefilden gedreht ...
... war ja eigentlich Pflicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Dezember 2018)

Verletzungsbedingt heute die erste (für mich) größere Runde nach einer halben Ewigkeit gedreht 

Kleiner Unterschlupf:


 

Ausblick eine Etage über dem Unterschlupf:


 

Der Akku der Gopro hält irgendwie nie lange durch: (Bewegtbilder folgen)


 

der Zahn der Zeit...  


 

Noch ein Unterschlupf 



Wo geht es heute lang? 


 

RICHTIG.... mit dem Dicken auf den DICKENberg 


 

Festlich geschmückter Baum


 

War das ein Spaß 


 

Yeahhhhh 36km mit 1000hm geschafft


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Dezember 2018)

Endlich wieder @Fibbs79 - Bilder..


----------



## Wilbi69 (7. Dezember 2018)

Fatbiktetour Dahn 2019 " intergalaktisch II"....liesse sich aus @Fibbs79 Tour vielleicht aufbauen ......


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Dezember 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Endlich wieder @Fibbs79 - Bilder..



Danke für die Blumen.... sind NUR Hamdypics


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Dezember 2018)

Video zur Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Dezember 2018)

Den armen Baum bei 1:02 hast aber schon ordentlich runter geschliffen 
Hat der dich schon öfter mal aufgefangen ?


----------



## Wilbi69 (8. Dezember 2018)

Start für die erste gefederte Fatbiketour..Nähe Gnadensee ( Bodenseeteil bei der Insel Reichenau) 


  Reifendruck gestern noch beim Milchbefüllen auf über 1 Bar..nun runter auf 0.5..los gehts 


Grösse XL passt..fühlt sich gut an..bin 192 bie 92 KG..die Magura MT5 ziehen gut...auffälig die Übersetzung..sehr kleine Gänge..runter und auf der Geraden ist früh Schluss..berghoch wars klasse..das Bike fühlt sich "gross" an aber ist es gar nicht:





Dann den ersten Unimogweg hoch im Schlamm....klasse..viel Grip..


In einigen steilen Stellen hochwärts kam ich mit der Federung noch nicht so klar..dort kam ich mit den Minions und dem Fatboy weiter..aber am Ende der Tour 1 heute..waren die Snowshoe doch stark 


Schön wars


----------



## Deleted 482182 (8. Dezember 2018)

Bärige Tour in den Hausbergen mit dem @FR-Sniper 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Zum Abschluss gabs zwei Platzerl


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die vielen Bilder!

ich hab recht wenig gemacht....





Auffahrt





...und ein würdiger Abschluß.....


----------



## ursinator2.0 (8. Dezember 2018)

Altkönig im Taunus, für Schnee ist es hier nicht hoch genug, dafür gibt es als Entschädigung aber viel Matsch


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Dezember 2018)

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von gestern!


----------



## Janosch23 (13. Dezember 2018)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Start für die erste gefederte Fatbiketour..Nähe Gnadensee


Schönes Rad und schöne Gabel - nur lightweight ist da irgendwie kein Thema mehr 

Anhang anzeigen 804586 Anhang anzeigen 804585


----------



## Frankenracer (13. Dezember 2018)

Heute mal unterwegs .......


----------



## nailz (13. Dezember 2018)

SCHNEE!!!
Hab mal grad rausgeguckt.....maximal morgen früh Raureif 
Ich habe meiner Tochter doch fest versprochen sie mit dem Schlitten im Schnee zu ziehen......Glücksspiel hier an der Mosel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (14. Dezember 2018)

Servus,
war heute bei schönstem Wetter und frostigen -13° am Tegernsee unterwegs zur Buchsteinhütte.
Unten kaum Schnee, dann teilweise etwas eisge Forststrassen aber weiter oben recht ordentlich Schnee. Der Weg zur Buchsteinhütte war super gewalzt.

























Gruß harni


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Dezember 2018)

harni schrieb:


> Servus,
> war heute bei schönstem Wetter und frostigen -13° am Tegernsee unterwegs zur Buchsteinhütte.
> Unten kaum Schnee, dann teilweise etwas eisge Forststrassen aber weiter oben recht ordentlich Schnee. Der Weg zur Buchsteinhütte war super gewalzt.
> 
> ...



Schneeeee... scheeeeen! 

Und mein Fatty muss jetzt zwei Wochen nach La Palma.


----------



## digi-foto.at (15. Dezember 2018)

Endlich hab ich heut auch wieder mal ne kurze Runde mit dem dicken geschafft.. 













cu
Kurt


----------



## nailz (15. Dezember 2018)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Und mein Fatty muss jetzt zwei Wochen nach La Palma.


Welch' Qual!
Soll ich das für dich erledigen? Ich habe gerade ausgeprägten Kiefernduft in der Nase und den Ausblick vom Roque de los Muchachos vor Augen.
Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die Bilder


----------



## -zor- (15. Dezember 2018)

schade Schnee gibts hier leider nicht, aber Spaß macht es trotzdem...


----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. Dezember 2018)

Nein, Nein keine Sommer Gardaseetour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Dezember 2018)

Leider hab ich recht wenig Bilder gemacht, war ja auch etwas kalt


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Leider hab ich recht wenig Bilder gemacht, war ja auch etwas kalt
> Anhang anzeigen 805107 Anhang anzeigen 805108​



Ausreden lass ich nicht gelten 
Beim Chris hats mit Fotos ja auch geklappt


----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ausreden lass ich nicht gelten
> Beim Chris hats mit Fotos ja auch geklappt


Dann wären es nur Fotos von einem Wanderer geworden, verstehst


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ausreden lass ich nicht gelten
> Beim Chris hats mit Fotos ja auch geklappt




DER hatte ja auch kein lästiges Fahrrad dabei 

(also auf den letzten 30hm)


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> DER hatte ja auch kein lästiges Fahrrad dabei
> 
> (also auf den letzten 30hm)



Ok , OK , das lass ich dann mal als Ausrede gelten


----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ok , OK , das lass ich dann mal als Ausrede gelten


Dafür gibst immer mal wieder überragende Videos von Lars


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde auch gerne im Schnee fahren 
Aber immerhin hatte ich nen Mitfahrer 


Er hat meinen Fatboy bewegt..danke Wagi ..


3 schöne Stunden oberhalb der Insel Mainau  


Das Huradax fühlt sich von Tag zu Tag besser an 


Insbesondere wenn man es laufen lässt 


Zieleinfahrt..fatbiken ist herrlich..


Die Bilder sind nicht so spannend wie Eure aus dem Schnee und den Bergen..Grüsse


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Dezember 2018)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne im Schnee fahren
> Aber immerhin hatte ich nen Mitfahrer Anhang anzeigen 805124
> Er hat meinen Fatboy bewegt..danke Wagi ..Anhang anzeigen 805126
> 3 schöne Stunden oberhalb der Insel Mainau  Anhang anzeigen 805128
> ...



Klasse 

Wird Zeit , das Du mal wieder zu uns in die Berge kommst


----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klasse
> 
> Wird Zeit , das Du mal wieder zu uns in die Berge kommst


Du willst doch eine Probefahrt mit der Gerät


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Du willst doch eine Probefahrt mit der Gerät



Ich glaube das schöne Teil ist mir dann doch einen halben Meter zu hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich glaube das schöne Teil ist mir dann doch einen halben Meter zu hoch


Melkschemel gibts genügend im Allgäu


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klasse
> 
> Wird Zeit , das Du mal wieder zu uns in die Berge kommst


Unbedingt...ne Jugendherbergskarte fliegt hier rum..


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Dezember 2018)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind nicht so spannend wie Eure aus dem Schnee und den Bergen..Grüsse



Hauptsache unterwegs und mit Begleitung gleich doppelt so gut


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich war heute mit einem Kumpel auf einem etwas kleineren Berg... mit nur ein bisschen Schnee... Aufm Feldi wars auch kalt, und doch hat es mit den Bildern geklappt 






Auffahrt war über die üblichen Wurzelwege...





 

 



Oben ein bisschen Gipfelglück...




Und dann schön flowige Wege bergab...

War ne klasse Tour, wie immer muss man sich am Anfang überwinden, bei der sonnenlosen Kälte überhaupt loszufahren - und dann merkt man, dass es von Innen warm genug wird  Ein bisschen blauer Himmel hätte dennoch nicht geschadet. Aber das Leben ist ja bekanntlich kein Wunschkonzert und nach diesem Sommer 2018 wollen wir mal nicht meckern...


----------



## Speedskater (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe heute Moppel gassi geführt. Wir sind zum Weihnachtsmarkt zur Ronneburg geradelt.




Dort gab es








und diverse andere Leckereien




Gemütlicher Ausritt mit 65 km und 900 hm.


----------



## hw_doc (15. Dezember 2018)

Schon ein paar Tage her - es sollte eine Abschiedsrunde werden:


 

Etwas später:


 

Ich denke, es ist jetzt in guten Händen!


----------



## ursinator2.0 (15. Dezember 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ...
> Und dann schön flowige Wege bergab...
> Anhang anzeigen 805149 Anhang anzeigen 805150 Anhang anzeigen 805151
> ...


Was sind das denn für schön flowige Wege bergab (falls es nicht ordnungswidrig ist, das hier mitzuteilen ;-), da klingelt bei mir momentan gar nichts?
Ich war heute auch mal mit dünneren Reifen oben, morgen soll ja noch ein wenig Schnee dazukommen, da werd ich mich auch wieder aufs dicke setzen.


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Dezember 2018)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für schön flowige Wege bergab (falls es nicht ordnungswidrig ist, das hier mitzuteilen ;-), da klingelt bei mir momentan gar nichts?
> Ich war heute auch mal mit dünneren Reifen oben, morgen soll ja noch ein wenig Schnee dazukommen, da werd ich mich auch wieder aufs dicke setzen.



Ist das nicht der Flowtrail? 

Fuck Hölle, der Feldi...vor zweieinhalb Jahren bin ich da mit der SSP Krampe hoch, ich glaube, das würd ich in der derzeitigen Form nicht packen.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (15. Dezember 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Flowtrail?


Den Flowtrail fahre ich fast ausschliesslich, kann eigentlich nicht sein. Ich hab mir die Fotos von Der Kokopelli nochmal forensisch angesehen und folgendes entdeckt:


Von daher tippe ich eher auf die Strecke, die früher unter _Die Downhill_ bekannt war, womit wir wieder beim Thema Ordnungswidrigkeit wären.  Aber nach § 55 (plus/minus) kann Der Kokopelli selbstverständlich die Aussage verweigern, wenn er sich sonst selbst belasten würde ;-)


Fabeymer schrieb:


> Fuck Hölle, der Feldi...vor zweieinhalb Jahren bin ich da mit der SSP Krampe hoch, ich glaube, das würd ich in der derzeitigen Form nicht packen.


Öfters mal ne Pause machen ;-)
Ich hab mir jetzt auch endlich mal die Bilder von letztem Montag angesehen, da war es ganz oben auch weiss, aber zu warm, daher dann ziemlich Fango-mässig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Fuck Hölle, der Feldi...vor zweieinhalb Jahren bin ich da mit der SSP Krampe hoch, ich glaube, das würd ich in der derzeitigen Form nicht packen.


Warum haben wir uns denn da nicht mal getroffen??  Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich hier noch altiver.
Dürfte auch so grob in den Zeitraum fallen, in dem ich den ModJob an dich übergeben habe, oder?! Hm....

Schade Fabian!


Gruss


Edit:

@Der Kokopelli 
Harald, schöne Pics!  
Den "....... Trail" erkennt man gleich! 

Hast du noch das Pics von damals mit der ganzen Horde oben?


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Dezember 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum haben wir uns denn da nicht mal getroffen??  Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich hier noch altiver.
> Dürfte auch so grob in den Zeitraum fallen, in dem ich den ModJob an dich übergeben habe, oder?! Hm....
> 
> Schade Fabian!
> ...



Nein Marco, die Jobübergabe fand im Winter 2014 statt. Krass eigentlich, wie lange das schon her ist. Wenn der Ausflug in die Zeit gefallen wäre, hätte ich mich natürlich gemeldet. 

Ich bin übrigens auch im Jahr verrutscht, auf dem Feldberg war ich im Juni 2017 im Rahmen eines Road Trips in die Niederlande.  Vor zweieinhalb Jahren war meine Krampe noch gar kein SSP Rad, die Teile hab ich erst im August 2016 aus den USA mitgebracht und im Dezember verbaut.

Auf der dritten Ausfahrt oder so ist dann der Rahmen gerissen... Alles weg, was kaputt gehen kann und dann reißt der Rahmen... Aber ist wieder heile! 

Schönen 3. Advent! 
Fabian


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Dezember 2018)

@Kokopelli im ersten Moment hab ich gedacht es wäre der @rsu aber er hat grüne Sticker auf der Gabel!
Sonst ist der Aufbau aber sehr ähnlich!

Feldberg ist knapp 1500m?! Dann wart ihr höher


----------



## Deleted 482182 (16. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Kokopelli im ersten Moment hab ich gedacht es wäre der @rsu aber er hat grüne Sticker auf der Gabel!
> Sonst ist der Aufbau aber sehr ähnlich!
> 
> Feldberg ist knapp 1500m?! Dann wart ihr höher


881 m der im Taunus - der andere ist im Schwarzwald


----------



## Deleted 482182 (16. Dezember 2018)

Wir könnten doch mal alle höchsten Berge der Bundesländer in einem Jahr abfahren
https://www.deutschland-deine-berge.com/die-hoechsten-gipfel-der-16-bundeslaender/


----------



## dopaul (16. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> 881 m der im Taunus - der andere ist im Schwarzwald


Und das Gipfelkreuz ist immer noch nicht aktualisiert - da stehen immer die die alten Daten (878m) drauf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (16. Dezember 2018)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Das Huradax fühlt sich von Tag zu Tag besser an



Huraxdax im Schnee ...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Dezember 2018)

@ursinator2.0 @Fabeymer Ich würde ja nie im Leben was ordnungswidriges machen! Bin eigentlich nur meinem Kumpel hinterher gefahren, da ist doch nix dabei  nur so viel: Der Große hat doch einen kleinen Bruder. Und links vom Summit lohnt es sich mal die Augen auf zu halten. Bei Schnee ist das vielleicht sogar ein bisschen leichter...

@taunusteufel78 here we go:



das war am 08.02.2015

@Schofszipfe geile Idee mit den "German Summits". Das hat ein norwegischer Kollege mit seiner Tochter mit den "European Summits" gemacht, allerdings ohne Bike


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Dezember 2018)

nailz schrieb:


> Welch' Qual!
> Soll ich das für dich erledigen? Ich habe gerade ausgeprägten Kiefernduft in der Nase und den Ausblick vom Roque de los Muchachos vor Augen.
> Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die Bilder



Na gut, ich gebe mir Mühe und werde Spass finden...


----------



## jaja007 (16. Dezember 2018)

Heute eine kleine Runde von 25 km bei leichten Schneefall im Nürnberger Wald gedreht. Hoffe auf mehr Schnee.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nein Marco, die Jobübergabe fand im Winter 2014 statt. Krass eigentlich......
> Schönen 3. Advent!
> Fabian


Woow, die Zeit rast! 

Ebenso einen schönen 3. Advent! 

VG


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (16. Dezember 2018)

Hier gibts auch nur ein kleines bisschen..


 
aber trotzdem schön


----------



## DocLumpi (16. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

heute kleine Runde auf den verschneiten Hometrails gefahren
 Mit dem neuen DT Swiss Laufradsatz geht mein Nakita Claw um einiges rasanter ( vor allem bergauf).

Gruß aus der Steiermark/ AUT - Michael


----------



## Fatster (16. Dezember 2018)

This is my church




this is where i heal my hurts


----------



## Starter77 (16. Dezember 2018)

35km Spaß im Schnee


----------



## klausklein (16. Dezember 2018)

Ein wenig Weihnacht Dekor gab es sogar im Norden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (16. Dezember 2018)

Dank Rüsselseuche hat es nur zu einer Bewegungsfahrt gereicht Naja, wenigstens etwas draussen und frische Luft... Und Sohnemann hatte Spass dran mit Helmlampe zu fahren


----------



## ursinator2.0 (16. Dezember 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> nur so viel: Der Große hat doch einen kleinen Bruder.


Den kleinen Feldi hab ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, seit der Reichi dicht ist. Sollte ich vielleicht mal ändern.
Hab heute mal Feldi und Alti in einer Tour gefahren (das erste Mal überhaupt mit dem Rad):

 


Feldi:



Alti:


----------



## dopaul (17. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> This is my church
> (...)
> this is where i heal my hurts



Sehr schön zitiert...


----------



## Wilbi69 (17. Dezember 2018)

Auch Schnee  am Bodensee 

  und erst mit Sohneman 


..soo schön..konnte nicht mehr absteigen vom Fatty 


Und als der Sohnemann platt war..stieg meine Frau auf den Fatboy ..herrlich 


Grüsse von einem sehr glücklichen Fatbiker


----------



## fatbikepeg (17. Dezember 2018)

Alle Jahre wieder ...


----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2018)

Fürs einmalige Chopper-Feeling Sattel runter und auf den Stamm setzen


----------



## wosch (18. Dezember 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder ...


*DAS* Dezember-Bild für den Kalender2019!


----------



## digi-foto.at (18. Dezember 2018)

Das Foto wirft in mir doch einige Fragen auf, und erzeugt dabei gleichzeitig lustige Bilder im Kopf


----------



## fatbikepeg (18. Dezember 2018)

Welche Fragen denn? 

Na so toll ist das Bild nicht, es fehlt der Schnee und schöne Landschaft. Ich wusste nur nicht wie ich die 2,5m hohe Tanne nach Hause kriege. Auto hab ich nicht, nur 4 Fatbikes. Die letzten Jahre hat mir der Bursche vom Tannenmarkt das Ding nach Feierabend nach Hause geschleppt und aufgestellt. Diesmal musste ich das selbst machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (18. Dezember 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Welche Fragen denn?
> 
> Na so toll ist das Bild nicht, es fehlt der Schnee und schöne Landschaft. Ich wusste nur nicht wie ich die 2,5m hohe Tanne nach Hause kriege. Auto hab ich nicht, nur 4 Fatbikes. Die letzten Jahre hat mir der Bursche vom Tannenmarkt das Ding nach Feierabend nach Hause geschleppt und aufgestellt. Diesmal musste ich das selbst machen.


gibt es auch Fahrbilder ?


----------



## digi-foto.at (18. Dezember 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Welche Fragen denn?





Wilbi69 schrieb:


> gibt es auch Fahrbilder ?



...eine davon


----------



## Fatster (18. Dezember 2018)

*Maaarioooooooo!!! *


----------



## fatbikepeg (18. Dezember 2018)

Nee, hab die 400m bis nach Hause geschoben.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> *Maaarioooooooo!!! *



Anwesend


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Dezember 2018)

Frühling  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (20. Dezember 2018)

..kleine Feierabendrunde auf den Hometrails kurz vor Sonnenuntergang...




..leider kaum noch Schnee


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Dezember 2018)

Letztens im Nationalpark Hainich, mittlerweise hat sich der weiße Traum wieder in eine grau, klebrige Pampe verwandelt...


























Viele Grüße und allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest sowie einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2019!!!

Lars


----------



## nailz (23. Dezember 2018)

Da die Bandscheiben und Hüften wieder rumspacken, nur ein kleines 2 1/2 Stündchen-Ründchen
Blick vom "Wingertskopp" Richtung Hunsrück. Die 3-armigen Riesen versauen zunehmend das Landschaftsbild




Die Baumgrenze verläuft hier vertikal  (zwischen Nadel- und Laubwald)


 
Ganz ohne Trails ging es dann doch nicht. Belohnung muss sein


 
Heute nicht!


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Dezember 2018)

Heute ne kleine Spielrunde durch den Regen und Matsch...
Zum Schluss schnell eine "cleaning the Bike" Einlage


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Dezember 2018)

Viel zu früh in die Feiertage verabschiedet, da war doch noch was...

Der Guru hat das neue Sportgerät kurz vor Weihnachten fertiggestellt, also gibt es noch ein paar Testrunden dieses Jahr...

















Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Deleted 482182 (23. Dezember 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Viel zu früh in die Feiertage verabschiedet, da war doch noch was...
> 
> Der Guru hat das neue Sportgerät kurz vor Weihnachten fertiggestellt, also gibt es noch ein paar Testrunden dieses Jahr...
> 
> ...


Tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk 
Ist das hinten ein 4.8er?


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Dezember 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Viel zu früh in die Feiertage verabschiedet, da war doch noch was...
> 
> Der Guru hat das neue Sportgerät kurz vor Weihnachten fertiggestellt, also gibt es noch ein paar Testrunden dieses Jahr...
> 
> ...



Ich muss dann auch mal zu dem @guru39


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Dezember 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Viel zu früh in die Feiertage verabschiedet, da war doch noch was...
> 
> Der Guru hat das neue Sportgerät kurz vor Weihnachten fertiggestellt, also gibt es noch ein paar Testrunden dieses Jahr...
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk
> Ist das hinten ein 4.8er?



Hallo,

"nur" 4.0 - reicht mir aber.


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Dezember 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich muss dann auch mal zu dem @guru39


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club



Hallo,

ich war schon mal im Club mit einem Argon Fat Pinion, da war ich aber zu kräftig dafür...
Jetzt mit Rohloff - die hält meine 125kg Kampfgewicht aus. Macht auf den ersten Meter keinen schlechten Eindruck...


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Dezember 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Rohloff



Bietet Nicolai die Option für eine Steckachse an? 
So ein schönes Gerät 

Machst du nach paar Ausrollern einen Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## Speedskater (23. Dezember 2018)

Vergiss die Rohloff mit Steckachse, Schraubachse hat sich an meinen Bikes bewährt, wenn es richtig zur Sache geht.


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Dezember 2018)

Auf Wunsch:

Zwei Wochen Fatbiken auf La Palma - Bilder der letzten Tage. 

Info am Rande: Fatbikes passen nicht in die Aufnahmen der Shuttle-Träger. Self-Shuttling ist angesagt (stand aber auch nie zur Diskussion - Ehrensache).


----------



## Peng999 (24. Dezember 2018)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch:
> Fatbikes passen nicht in die Aufnahmen der Shuttle-Träger. Self-Shuttling ist angesagt (stand aber auch nie zur Diskussion - Ehrensache).



Stimmt nicht für alle.

Wir waren im Februar 2018 dort und wurden teils geshuttlet


----------



## Woppes (24. Dezember 2018)

Regenpause für ein kleine Runde genutzt...bei uns gibts nur Regen zu Weihnachten...


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (24. Dezember 2018)

So heute ne schöne Runde gedreht. Das beste daran meine Frau hat heute mal ihr eBike stehen lassen und ist mitm Fatty vom Kumpel gefahren


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. Dezember 2018)

Goldene Stunde .


----------



## Wilbi69 (26. Dezember 2018)

Kleine Weihnachtsrunde ..im Hintergrund der Bodensee und rechts die Insel Mainau..nicht gut zu erkennen 


.....


Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Dezember 2018)

Kleine Weihnachtsbratenverdauungstour gestern abend gedreht. Natürlich war der Akku meiner Knipse leer, deswegen nur schlechte Handypics:


----------



## nailz (26. Dezember 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kleine Weihnachtsbratenverdauungstour gestern abend gedreht. Natürlich war der Akku meiner Knipse leer, deswegen nur schlechte Handypics:


Bei mir heute. Kamera zuhause gelassen  und Handy hat in der Kälte beim Knipsen auch versagt....von 49% Akku auf 4%. Die habe ich mir dann für den Notfall aufgehoben
Die mysthische Stimmung kommt leider gar nicht rüber


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (27. Dezember 2018)

Mit Mystischer Stimmung kann ich aushelfen. Wir sind gestern mit den Fattys den Felsberg (ODW) hoch gekrabbelt.



 

 

 

 

 

Wahr etwas nebelig und a bisserl fröstelig aber top


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2018)

Kurz mal raus um den Kalorien an den Kragen zu gehen.
Auch die erste Tour mit den Nexties.

Hoch zum Sandplacken-Rote Punkt Weg zur Hohemark - Fuchstanz - Altkönig - Lips - Feldberg - Pferdskopf....
Keine 50km auf dem Tacho, aber knapp 1300hm. 
Frauchen liebt inzwischen das HM-sammeln...


----------



## madone (28. Dezember 2018)

Runde um den Herzogstand ... schön und kalt, so muss das sein


----------



## sigma7 (28. Dezember 2018)

Zum letzten Mal in diesem Jahr auf meinem „Hausberg“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. Dezember 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Goldene Stunde .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808153


Umgestiegen, besser als plus?  Welcome


----------



## Deleted 217350 (28. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Umgestiegen, besser als plus?  Welcome


Oh. Sehr aufmerksam. Danke  .

Nicht umgestiegen...nur “zweigleisig“ . Aber cool is' schon, das stimmt...


----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. Dezember 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Oh. Sehr aufmerksam. Danke  .
> 
> Nicht umgestiegen...nur “zweigleisig“ . Aber cool is' schon, das stimmt...



Und 27.5 rules


----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. Dezember 2018)

Dachte nicht mit soviel Zipfen hier. Traurig.


----------



## Familybikers (29. Dezember 2018)

Heute die erste Tour mit meiner jetzt Fatten Frau 
Von der Auenhütte zur Schwarzwasserhütte


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Dezember 2018)

Pole und Fuse zur Geisterstunde


----------



## sigma7 (29. Dezember 2018)

Mit @Schofszipfe, @FR-Sniper und M. auf eine Halbe zur Tutzinger Hütte. Schee war’s.


----------



## digi-foto.at (29. Dezember 2018)

Oh Man.. auf das Taiga schiele ich auch schon die ganze Zeit.. ein echt geiles Bike..


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Dezember 2018)

Heut war es mal wieder ein richtige Wintertour


----------



## Rommos (29. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Mit @Schofszipfe, @FR-Sniper und M. auf eine Halbe zur Tutzinger Hütte. Schee war’s.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 809241 Anhang anzeigen 809242


Serpentinen unter der Seilbahn gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (29. Dezember 2018)

Neue action cam heute mal probiert... Fotofunktion geht schon mal.. ^^.. Morgen geht's zum Videos drehen...


----------



## ottmar (29. Dezember 2018)

Mein erstes richtiges Fatbike, Salsa Mukluk NX1, heute bei 2 Grad und Nieselregen:


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2018)

ottmar schrieb:


> Mein erstes richtiges Fatbike, Salsa Mukluk NX1, heute bei 2 Grad und Nieselregen:



Eppinger Linien?


----------



## ottmar (29. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Eppinger Linien?


Richtig, genauer gesagt Chartaque bei Ötisheim


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Dezember 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Serpentinen unter der Seilbahn gefahren?



...ohne Spikes heute keine Chance! pures Eis!


----------



## sigma7 (29. Dezember 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Serpentinen unter der Seilbahn gefahren?


Nein. Ohne Spikes wäre das auch nicht zu verantworten.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (29. Dezember 2018)

Und dann das noch


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Dezember 2018)

Na super, hoffentlich schauts bald überall so aus


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na super, hoffentlich schauts bald überall so aus



Bikes sind doch Motorräder und damit sollte man dort echt nicht fahren 
Das Schild scheint ja noch unoffizieller zu sein, wie bei uns die im Fichtelgebirge 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (30. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Und dann das noch
> Anhang anzeigen 809364


Da ist denen wohl ein "nicht" hineingerutscht .
Das sollte wohl
_Damit der Steig erhalten bleibt: 
fahren Vernünftige hier *mit dem Bike*, 
den *anderen *ist es *verboten*._
heißen .

Ansonsten bin ich halt unvernünftig .


----------



## ufp (30. Dezember 2018)

War auch wiedereinmal unterwegs (gatschig und trocken):


----------



## Deleted 482182 (30. Dezember 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> War auch wiedereinmal unterwegs (gatschig und trocken):
> Anhang anzeigen 809541 Anhang anzeigen 809542 Anhang anzeigen 809543


Spaciger Anzug


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Spaciger Anzug



... aber das Schutzblech am Sattel scheint für‘n Arsch


----------



## cherokee190 (30. Dezember 2018)

*Als Fatbike unterwegs!*
Die letzte Tour mit dem Commando für dieses Jahr

Anfangs noch dunkel und stürmisch aber dafür mit gemütlichen Temperaturen ....




.... und für einen gelungenen Abschluss der Saison 2018 kiekt sogar die Sonne raus 




Nach gefühlten 4 Wochen Regen, erstmalig wieder ein nahezu blauer Himmel.





 Von Winter an der Küste somit keine Spur .....



 



.... dafür viel Morast und Schlammlöcher


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2018)

Trotz Sonntagsfahrverbot: 

Truck-Tour durch heimische Gefilde


 

Endlich oben 


 

 

Ridin’ the HW 10 


 

 

 

Leider schon wieder unten 




Auch wenn aktuell aufgrund fehlender Fitness quasi nix auch nur ansatzweise so geht, wie ich das gerne hätte, geil war‘s trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (30. Dezember 2018)

Vollfat


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Vollfat



Leider!  ... aber ich arbeite dran!


----------



## Starter77 (30. Dezember 2018)

Auf sattem Laubboden ist das ein Genuß mit 2XL - sowohl hoch als auch runter


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (30. Dezember 2018)

Heute ging es mit @IMSword  hoch zum Ochsenkopf. Eigentlich wollten wir auf die Muttereralm aber leider zu wenig Schnee dort. 

Geil war es trotzdem, der Knard stand aber auf verlorenen Posten. Mit Gefühl und 0,2Bar ging es auch Berg auf ganz gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2018)

Österreich oder Fichtelgebirge ist aber schoh aweng ein Unterschied  Wenigstens einen Glühwein in Flekl an der Apreholzhütte getrunken 

G.


----------



## digi-foto.at (30. Dezember 2018)

Nach dem Motto..
"Was hast du zu Weihnachten bekommen?"
.....
"Ne Wampe.."

..war es heute echt mal wieder Zeit raus zu kommen.
Und da über Nacht der Regen endlich weiß wurde bin ich wieder mal zum Schwarzenberger Schwemmkanal gefahren.
Da gab es dann eine zwar recht flache aber doch sehr schöne Runde auf meist Forststraßen..




Erst entlang des Schwemmkanales..








Dann einen kurzen Abstecher an den Moldaustausee..




Mal kurz durch einen leichten Schneesturm. 




Dann wieder zurück über Felder Richtung Schwemmkanal..




Meist noch jungfräulicher Schnee..








Zurück, jetzt von der anderen Seite, wieder entlang des Schwemmkanales zum Auto.





Hat heute echt genau gepasst, weil wenn es mal ein paar Tage schneit liegt da überall zu viel Schnee um noch durch zu kommen..


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (30. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Österreich oder Fichtelgebirge ist aber schoh aweng ein Unterschied  Wenigstens einen Glühwein in Flekl an der Apreholzhütte getrunken
> 
> G.



Unterschied ja, aber bei zu wenig Schnee ist Österreich keine Option. Daher kurzfristig umgeschwenkt. 
Auch für nen Glühwein war keine Zeit, Kaffee oben am Berg und wieder gen Heimat. Kurz und intensiv tuts auch.


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Leider!  ... aber ich arbeite dran!



Hat er jetzt Dich gemeint , oder Deine 2XL 

Aber mach Dir nichts draus , im Moment komm ich die steilen Rampen auch nur noch mit dem E-Fattie rauf 





Sorry , ich weiß das hier keine Motorräder geduldet werden


----------



## ursinator2.0 (30. Dezember 2018)

Heute Feldi im Taunus, Nebel und etwas matschig. Viel zu spät unterwegs und beim Runterfahren noch die Jungs getroffen, die ebenfalls zu spät losgefahren sind ;-) Beide Teile des Flowtrails dann eher nach Gedächtnis als nach Sicht runtergefahren


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 809859
> Sorry , ich weiß das hier keine Motorräder geduldet werden



Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber jemandem, der uns seit Jahren regelmäßig mit tollsten motorfreien Tourenbildern versorgt, sehe ich sowas großzügigst nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber jemandem, der uns seit Jahren regelmäßig mit tollsten motorfreien Tourenbildern versorgt, sehe ich sowas großzügigst nach



Oh , vielen Dank junger Mann


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sorry , ich weiß das hier keine Motorräder geduldet werden


sieht man ja kaum


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Dezember 2018)

@digi-foto.at Geniale Bilder!!!!


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Auf sattem Laubboden ist das ein Genuß mit 2XL - sowohl hoch als auch runter



Ja, ein troller, was sag ich, ein geradezu fatastiker Reifen. 
Und der würde sicher nochmals besser performen, wenn ich etwas schlankster wäre.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2018)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Heute Feldi im Taunus, Nebel und etwas matschig. Viel zu spät unterwegs und beim Runterfahren noch die Jungs getroffen, die ebenfalls zu spät losgefahren sind ;-) Beide Teile des Flowtrails dann eher nach Gedächtnis als nach Sicht runtergefahren
> Anhang anzeigen 809864Anhang anzeigen 809873


Hab dich am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag oben gesehen. Zumindest dein Rad, wenn ich mich nicht irre... 
Wir standen an der Hütte, die Bikes dahinter.


----------



## Starter77 (31. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ja, ein troller, was sag ich, ein geradezu fatastiker Reifen.
> Und der würde sicher nochmals besser performen, wenn ich etwas schlankster wäre.





Immer fleissig üben 
Dann klappt's auch mit 2XL


----------



## Starter77 (31. Dezember 2018)

Guten Rutsch wünsche ich


----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab dich am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag oben gesehen. Zumindest dein Rad, wenn ich mich nicht irre...
> Wir standen an der Hütte, die Bikes dahinter.



Am  26.12.2018 stand ich von 13:43 bis 14:08 Uhr in der Nähe vom Kiosk. 
Da kam auch ein Fatbiker vorbei.

Bis nächsten Sonntag soll es Schnee im Taunus geben, wie wäre es mit einem Fatbike Treffen auf dem Feldberg?

Vielleicht mache ich Morgen einen Neujahrs-Ausritt zum Feldberg, wer kommt mit?

Ich wünsche allen einen sturzfreien Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## -zor- (31. Dezember 2018)

so letzte Runde für 2018



















 





nun kommt gut raus und wieder rein...
wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Am  26.12.2018 stand ich von 13:43 bis 14:08 Uhr in der Nähe vom Kiosk.
> Da kam auch ein Fatbiker vorbei.
> 
> Bis nächsten Sonntag soll es Schnee im Taunus geben, wie wäre es mit einem Fatbike Treffen auf dem Feldberg?
> ...



Hi Armin, 

tolle Idee. 
Leider bin ich an besagtem WE nicht im Taunus.
Samstag Laufen in Jügesheim, Sonntag Therme in Fulda.

Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben... 

Allen einen GUTEN RUTSCH!


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2018)

Mit einem Bildchen von diesem genialen Fatbikejahr möchte ich hier allen Mädels und Jungs ein Wunderschönes und Gesundes neues Jahr wünschen 
Kommt alle gut rüber und ich freue mich schon auf viele tolle Bilder von Euren Touren


----------



## ursinator2.0 (31. Dezember 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab dich am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag oben gesehen. Zumindest dein Rad, wenn ich mich nicht irre...
> Wir standen an der Hütte, die Bikes dahinter.





Speedskater schrieb:


> Am  26.12.2018 stand ich von 13:43 bis 14:08 Uhr in der Nähe vom Kiosk.
> Da kam auch ein Fatbiker vorbei.
> 
> Bis nächsten Sonntag soll es Schnee im Taunus geben, wie wäre es mit einem Fatbike Treffen auf dem Feldberg?
> ...


War tatsächlich an dem Tag oben. Mein Rad ist ziemlich rotorange (irgendwo zwischen Müllabfuhr und Feuerlöscher) und hat Schutzbleche für normale Mtb. Das war der Tag mit dem Inversionswetter. Um zwischen 13:43 und 14:08 Uhr oben angekommen zu sein, müsste ich zwischen 11.13 und 12.58 losgefahren sein (ungefähr), das könnte sogar hinhauen :




Heute war ich auch oben (so zwischen 14.53 und 15.26 Uhr), von Fuxi bis Windeck hats beim Hochfahren nochmal schön die Trails genässt, war dann entsprechend fangomässig:




Ob das morgen was bei mir wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ich müsste da bis spätestens 13.07 Uhr auf dem Rad sitzen, weiss nicht, ob das klappt ;-) Werde aber grundsätzlich auch im neuen Jahr ziemlich oft da oben unterwegs sein.
WÜNSCHE JEDENFALLS ALLEN EIN FROHES NEUES!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2018)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> War tatsächlich an dem Tag oben. Mein Rad ist ziemlich rotorange (irgendwo zwischen Müllabfuhr und Feuerlöscher) und hat Schutzbleche für normale Mtb. Das war der Tag mit dem Inversionswetter. Um zwischen 13:43 und 14:08 Uhr oben angekommen zu sein, müsste ich zwischen 11.13 und 12.58 losgefahren sein (ungefähr), das könnte sogar hinhauen :
> Anhang anzeigen 810188
> 
> Heute war ich auch oben (so zwischen 14.53 und 15.26 Uhr), von Fuxi bis Windeck hats beim Hochfahren nochmal schön die Trails genässt, war dann entsprechend fangomässig:
> ...


Bist die Treppe hoch vor der Gaststätte und bist fast(!) a.d. letzten Stufe gescheitert.
Ein Hüpfer von dir hat's dann rausgerissen... 

So, 18:57 Uhr....     Prost jetzt!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. Dezember 2018)

Letzte Runde für dieses Jahr


----------



## ursinator2.0 (31. Dezember 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bist die Treppe hoch vor der Gaststätte und bist fast(!) a.d. letzten Stufe gescheitert.
> Ein Hüpfer von dir hat's dann rausgerissen...
> 
> So, 18:57 Uhr....     Prost jetzt!


Alles klar, das war ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (2. Januar 2019)

Heut Vormittag eine kurze Hausrunde 













Jetzt soll es endlich etwas kälter werden..  Damit das weiße Zeuch mal länger als einen Tag liegen bleibt.. 

lg
Kurt


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. Januar 2019)

Wenn Silvester in der großen Stadt keine Option darstellt. Das Mountainbike geschnappt und warme Kleidung eingepackt, einen Freund aus Berlin getroffen und 3 Tage raus durch die böhmischen Gebirge. Bikepacking durch Schnee, Matsch und Regen. Kälte, starker Wind und auch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen begleiteten uns. Ein Hoch auf das tschechische Bier und Essen um sich aufzuwärmen und zu motivieren. Fazit - nasse Wurzeltrails und nasse Füße machen eine Menge Spass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-)

------------------------------



Teil 1


----------



## Fatster (2. Januar 2019)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> Wenn Silvester in der großen Stadt keine Option darstellt. Das Mountainbike geschnappt und warme Kleidung eingepackt, einen Freund aus Berlin getroffen und 3 Tage raus durch die böhmischen Gebirge. Bikepacking durch Schnee, Matsch und Regen. Kälte, starker Wind und auch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen begleiteten uns. Ein Hoch auf das tschechische Bier und Essen um sich aufzuwärmen und zu motivieren. Fazit - nasse Wurzeltrails und nasse Füße machen eine Menge Spass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krasse Aktion! Allerhöchsten Respekt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Januar 2019)

Frohes Neues Allerseits!

Hab das Jahr mal recht unspektakulär mit einer Hausrunde eingeläutet, oben dann aber zumindest etwas mystische Stimmung...





und trotz weihnachtlicher Pause die 313 Höhenmeter zur hohen Wurzel in genau einer halben Stunde geschafft, mir kamen 10Hm/min echt anstrengend vor, das nächste Mal fahr ich wieder gemütlicher... 




Dann noch am Schläferskopf vorbei...



Bei den Downhills keine Bilder gemacht...

Und falls jemand wissen will, wie oft ich mein Enduro fahre und wie oft das Fatbike, bitte sehr:



Ich denke, das spricht für sich... und man kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass das Enduro keinen Spaß macht oder irgendwie schlecht fährt... Im Zweifel greife ich einfach gerne zum Dicken! Ich denke, das bleibt auch 2019 so.

A propos 2019, noch schnell neue Kalender aufgehängt, so bin ich allseits von Fatbikes umgeben, so soll es sein...


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Januar 2019)

steht da tatsächlich "Für Harald" auf der Bank???
Oder hast du die sicherheitshalber aufgestellt, nachdem du mit 10hm/min  hochgerast bist


----------



## Deleted 482182 (3. Januar 2019)

Wandern 0 Meter


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> steht da tatsächlich "Für Harald" auf der Bank???
> Oder hast du die sicherheitshalber aufgestellt, nachdem du mit 10hm/min  hochgerast bist


Guter Gedanke, aber bei dem Mistwetter war die Bank eh frei... Da steht in Wirklichkeit "Für Högi"


----------



## HAT (3. Januar 2019)

Besser wenig Schnee als gar kein Schnee....schön wars.
Die blaue Bank wäre super wenn Vollmeise angeschrieben wäre
(Das dürfte zumindest in den Gedanken der wenigen Wanderer sein)

 

 

 ..diese Blicke sind einfach köstlich


----------



## RoDeBo (3. Januar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Frohes Neues Allerseits!
> 
> Hab das Jahr mal recht unspektakulär mit einer Hausrunde eingeläutet, oben dann aber zumindest etwas mystische Stimmung...
> 
> ...



oh oh oh...wo hab ich da den Kalender verpasst? ...mein Büro wird nach Abhängen des 2018-ers sehr traurig aussehen...


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Januar 2019)

Teil 2 unserer Jahreswechselmatschtour..... für mich der schönere Part

das Wetter und die Stimmung da draußen war so toll, da war es uns auch echt egal ob man bis auf die Knochen durchnässt war









Ich liebe diesen Blick in die Klamm, unschlagbarer Ort









ich mag die Karre einfach





am Morgen des 1.1.2019 beim Blick aus der Schutzhütte, hätte schlimmer kommen können









da Thomas n Hobokocher hatte, musste er immer schauen wie trockenes Feuerholz herkommt, wäre def. nicht mein Stil, das braucht Geduld






Lolek & Bolek am Bahnhof


















nach den Tagen draußen war mein körper ganz schön runter. Fazit bleibt für mich - Kälte ist voll o.k., solange sie trocken ist, alles Andere passiert im Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (3. Januar 2019)

sau gut ... danke


----------



## dopaul (4. Januar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Guter Gedanke, aber bei dem Mistwetter war die Bank eh frei... Da steht in Wirklichkeit "Für Högi"


Ein Foto der Bank habe ich mal einem alten Freund in der Ferne geschickt - er wird seit Jahrzehnten aufgrund seines Nachnamens "Högi" genannt


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Januar 2019)

Vogtlandrunde 





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Pimper (4. Januar 2019)

geiles Salsa... und coole Farben für die weiße Pracht...


----------



## madone (4. Januar 2019)

Unterwegs im oberbayerischen Outback


----------



## Deleted 217350 (5. Januar 2019)

Winter... .


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Winter... .



Das soll „Winter“ sein? 

DAS ist Winter!


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> DAS ist Winter!



Und das war Späääääääätsommer:


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Januar 2019)

Und das war letzten Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (5. Januar 2019)

Im Eisenacher Raum ist seit Tagen das absolute Dreckwetter, deswegen sind wir für ein paar Tage ins Erzgebirge gereist. Ein Wintertraum!

Auf dem Fichtelberg








Tschechische Grenze (Hubertky) 



Richtung Johanngeorgenstadt 



Nähe Bozi Dar 











Hotelparkplatz in Bozi Dar 



Schön war´s!

Viele Grüße und allen ein gesundes neues Jahr!!!
Lars


----------



## RoDeBo (5. Januar 2019)

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu den Feiertagen, während derer ich im Gebiet von den Herren @madone (den ich nur neidisch aus dem Auto raus begutachten konnte...) @sigma7 und co.
wilderte.
Dank der Mitreisenden war aber nicht allzu viel an Biken zu denken - dennoch sehr schön da bei Euch!

[ATTACH=full]811788[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]811789[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]811790[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]811791[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]811792[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]811793[/ATTACH]


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Januar 2019)




----------



## sigma7 (5. Januar 2019)

Endlich Schnee!


----------



## Rommos (5. Januar 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Endlich Schnee!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 811867
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 811866


Bist wieder auf dem Weg zur Neulandhütte (eG. Gepäck)?


----------



## Deleted 482182 (5. Januar 2019)

So fängt das Tourenjahr standesgemäß an


 
Leider zu 


 
Dachten wir noch allein zu sein...


 
... kamen plötzlich 


 


Respekt und weiter gehts


 

 

 
Ab heuer gibts nur noch Radler Halbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Januar 2019)

@Schofszipfe Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr bei den nicolais?


----------



## Deleted 482182 (5. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Schofszipfe Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr bei den nicolais?


Servus Dieter, wir fahren beide noch M


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Schofszipfe Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr bei den nicolais?



auf jeden Fall zu klein für den Chris  -> "M"


----------



## Rommos (5. Januar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> So fängt das Tourenjahr standesgemäß an
> Anhang anzeigen 811869
> Leider zu
> Anhang anzeigen 811870
> ...


....gut, dass ihr gefahren seid, „Durchgang“ wäre ja gesperrt gewesen


----------



## Deleted 482182 (5. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....gut, dass ihr gefahren seid, „Durchgang“ wäre ja gesperrt gewesen


Das Schild ist uralt, das seh ich schon nimmer


----------



## Speedskater (5. Januar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> ... kamen plötzlich
> Anhang anzeigen 811872 Anhang anzeigen 811873
> Respekt und weiter gehts



Dünnreifenradler im Schnee....Sachen gibts...


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Ab heuer gibts nur noch Radler Halbe
> Anhang anzeigen 811877



... no samma scho zwoa


----------



## Deleted 482182 (5. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... no samma scho zwoa
> Anhang anzeigen 811919


Wo bistn gerade?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall zu klein für den Chris  -> "M"


Na dann her mit dem Rahmen,ich suche gerade einen!


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Wo bistn gerade?








Mit dem blauen Ross am Weissen Rössl ... bzw. „im“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (5. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bist wieder auf dem Weg zur Neulandhütte (eG. Gepäck)?


Nein, die liegt weiter östlich. Die Eiszapfen hängen im Eschenlainetal. Habe am Walchensee genächtigt.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (5. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811923
> 
> Mit dem blauen Ross am Weissen Rössl ... bzw. „im“
> 
> ...


Peter Alexander


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2019)

Der Weg *zum *Rössl:

Erst mal das blaue Ross aus dem richtigen Auto befreien




Dann bisserl einrollen.




Hier musste ich halten 




...  und Gottseidank hab ich hier das Verbotsschild rechtzeitig gesehen 



Ne Menge Natur haben die hier in Oberösterreich


----------



## Pimper (5. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ne Menge Natur haben die hier in Oberösterreich



Ja, und auch ne Menge Radfahrverbote...


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Januar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Dünnreifenschwuchteln im Schnee....Sachen gibts...



Die fahren schon bedeutend länger durch den Schnee als die Dickreifenfraktion...

Davon ab hab ich keinen Bock auf solche Aussagen hier, auch wenn ich weiß, dass sich vermutlich heute gegen Mitternacht jemand in der Pfalz seinen wasweißichwievielten Account eröffnet, nur um mir mitzuteilen, was für ein übler Zensor und Spaßbremse ich doch bin.

Schönen Samstag noch.


----------



## Wilbi69 (5. Januar 2019)

Winter auch am Bodensee ..erst mit Frau  


Das war klasse....und die snow avalanche haben am Huradax auch Freude gemacht  


Dann heim ein paar
Kohlenhydrate und noch einmal alleine zum Spielen  


Ziemlich fat..geil...dann auf die trails 


Start ..Federn auf..los...


Wollte erst den fatboy starr nehmen..aber das Huradax hat schon mega Spass gemacht.Grüsse...hoffe es gibt 2019 Gemeinsame Ausritte


----------



## Speedskater (5. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Die fahren schon bedeutend länger durch den Schnee als die Dickreifenfraktion...
> 
> Davon ab hab ich keinen Bock auf solche Aussagen hier, auch wenn ich weiß, dass sich vermutlich heute gegen Mitternacht jemand in der Pfalz seinen wasweißichwievielten Account eröffnet, nur um mir mitzuteilen, was für doch für ein übler Zensor und Spaßbremse bin.
> 
> Schönen Samstag noch.



Tut mir natürlich leid, wenn Du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, das ist nicht böse gemeint.
Wenn es dich so sehr drückt, kann ich es auch gerne löschen.


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Januar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Tut mir natürlich leid, wenn Du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, das ist nicht böse gemeint.



Keine Sorge, tue ich nicht.

Mir ging's nur um den Ausdruck. Den finde ich einfach "irgendwie falsch" und bin dem, glaube ich, auch einfach überdrüssig.


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Tut mir natürlich leid, wenn Du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, das ist nicht böse gemeint.
> Wenn es dich so sehr drückt, kann ich es auch gerne löschen.



Tut mir leid, aber ich bin da auch bei Faby. Leute (oder Gruppen), die fraglos eine tolle Leistung bringen _ohne Not_ zu beleidigen, ist einfach unnötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (5. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, tue ich nicht.
> 
> Mir ging's nur um den Ausdruck. Den finde ich einfach "irgendwie falsch" und bin dem, glaube ich, auch einfach überdrüssig.



Ich habe es mal angepasst.


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Januar 2019)

Danke dir.


----------



## spinner69 (5. Januar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Tut mir natürlich leid, wenn Du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, das ist nicht böse gemeint.
> Wenn es dich so sehr drückt, kann ich es auch gerne löschen.



Wie wäre der verwendete Begriff denn sonst zu verstehen gewesen? 
Zum Glück geändert. Thx.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Januar 2019)

ich bevorzuge Dackelschneider (damit dürfte sich keiner angegriffen fühlen), auf jeden Fall waren die Jungs gut drauf  und hatten genau wie wir ihren Spaß


----------



## skaster (6. Januar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> ... kamen plötzlich
> Anhang anzeigen 811872 Anhang anzeigen 811873
> Respekt und weiter gehts





Speedskater schrieb:


> Dünnreifenradler im Schnee....Sachen gibts...



Na ja, bei den Schneemengen hier im Ruhrgebiet fährt man halt mit dem Crosser in den Wald  die konnten doch nicht wissen, dass es bei euch mehr Schnee gibt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Die fahren schon bedeutend länger durch den Schnee als die Dickreifenfraktion...
> 
> Davon ab hab ich keinen Bock auf solche Aussagen hier, auch wenn ich weiß, dass sich vermutlich heute gegen Mitternacht jemand in der Pfalz seinen wasweißichwievielten Account eröffnet, nur um mir mitzuteilen, was für ein übler Zensor und Spaßbremse ich doch bin.
> 
> Schönen Samstag noch.



Immer auf die Pfälzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (7. Januar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge Dackelschneider (damit dürfte sich keiner angegriffen fühlen), auf jeden Fall waren die Jungs gut drauf  und hatten genau wie wir ihren Spaß  Anhang anzeigen 812201 Anhang anzeigen 812202



Doch, ich... 



 
Den Dackel schneidet kein Rennradfahrer, vorher wird er gefressen...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## hw_doc (7. Januar 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 812615
> ...
> ...



Irgendwie glaube ich, dass das Motiv hier (ohne Hund) bald häufiger zu sehen sein wird...


----------



## Eddy2012 (7. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaube ich, dass das Motiv hier (ohne Hund) bald häufiger zu sehen sein wird...



Das glaube ich auch...


----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2019)




----------



## Fatster (7. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 812640 Anhang anzeigen 812641 Anhang anzeigen 812642 Anhang anzeigen 812643 Anhang anzeigen 812644 Anhang anzeigen 812645 Anhang anzeigen 812646



Ich entnehme den Bildern, dass es losgehen kann


----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2019)

Naaaaaa? Die Region an der Biersorte erkannt? 

Leider, leider, leider: nein 

Die Bilder sind vom ersten Wintereinbruch am 16.12.2018.
Wenig Schnee, aber trotzdem unglaublich gefährlich zu fahren, denn man fährt fast nur auf Eis. Zentimeterdicke Eisflächen über mehrere Meter. Auf der zweiten Auffahrt im mittleren Teil eine über 1km lange Eisfläche, obendrauf Schneeverwehungen.

Aktuell noch weniger Schnee und leichtes Tauwetter.

Mittwoch gibt es Schnee, Donnerstag und Freitag geht was, danach taut es wieder.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaube ich, dass das Motiv hier (ohne Hund) bald häufiger zu sehen sein wird...



Logo - nachdem der Dackel gefressen wurde


----------



## Deleted 482182 (7. Januar 2019)

Auf solche Aussagen hab ich keinen Bock mehr


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2019)

dann eben Bilder 

GRÜN:




Schöne Aussicht???




dann ewwe nid (dann eben nicht)




Wolfsfelsen oder EbenfälltEr (Nachdem ein Trunkenbold meinte: "eben fällt er" hatte der Felsen einen neuen Namen)




Großer Eyberg(turm)




Mein Knie hat 40km und 1100hm durchgehalten


----------



## Fatster (7. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Knie hat 40km und 1100hm durchgehalten



Unmöglich! Kann gar nicht sein! Das placebost Du dir nur ein 

Aber wie zum Teufel hast Du den Dude da hochbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Unmöglich! Kann gar nicht sein! Das placebost Du dir nur ein



Verdammt, ich wusste da gibt es einen Haken 



Fatster schrieb:


> Aber wie zum Teufel hast Du den Dude da hochbekommen?



Ähmmmm, hochheben


----------



## Fatster (7. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ähmmmm, hochheben



 Standen diese „Nebenwirkungen“ im Beipackzettel von PlaceTestozym?


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Standen diese „Nebenwirkungen“ im Beipackzettel von PlaceTestozym?



sollte ich vielleicht mal durchlesen


----------



## accutrax (7. Januar 2019)

OT .....aber da hilft nur :







gruss accu


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Großer Eyberg


hatte ich am Samstag auch auf dem Zettel stehen....
bin aber tapfer mit der Frau & Hund ne Runde spazieren gegangen und dann in die Sauna.


----------



## Staanemer (9. Januar 2019)

Etwas Training vom letztem Freitag. Wenig Schnee, aber es schneit. Weiter unten eher Matsch. 

Kurz darauf war alles weisse mal wieder weg...

Und die Scheibenbremse hat genervt ohne Ende.


----------



## Soulist (9. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Und die Scheibenbremse hat genervt ohne Ende.



Wenns quietscht organische Beläge statt Sinter fahren


----------



## Staanemer (9. Januar 2019)

Äh, im Schnee quietscht die eigentlich immer, solange sie nass und kalt ist.
ich weiss auch gar nicht, welche Beläge aktuell drauf sind. Habe so viele, dass ich den Überblick verloren habe.

Ich meinte aber eher, dass die Scheibe krumm ist.


----------



## Soulist (9. Januar 2019)

Oh....alles chlor. Wenns nicht zu krass ist lässt sich das aber gut richten. Entweder damit...




oder...falls nicht greifbar....mit Gefühl und ner Rohrzange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (9. Januar 2019)

Hab ich doch alles.

Schlepp aber nicht der Tour mit...


----------



## Soulist (10. Januar 2019)

Ist ja ne Galerie hier...


----------



## BigHit66 (10. Januar 2019)

War die letzten Tage Abends auf der örtlichen Skating-Loipe. Außer mir war niemand unterwegs, war sehr spaßig (fahre immer mit Helm, der lag nur fürs Foto wegen der Lampe auf dem Rucksack). Die Reifenkombi Bud/Lou (0,15 / 0,2 bar) hatte genug Grip u. Auftrieb auch im lockeren Schnee neben der Loipe. War allerdings recht anstrengend, musste auch bei Gefälle auf festem Untergrund ganz schön in der Pedale treten.


----------



## harni (10. Januar 2019)

Servus
Heute Abend am Heimweg von der Arbeit
hinter dem Nymphenburger Schloss




 und an der Würm




So viel Schnee hat es selten um München
Grüße harni


----------



## DocLumpi (10. Januar 2019)

Abend ! 

Mit ein paar Bildern vom gestrigen Nightride möchte ich dem Fatbike-Forum Hallo sagen !

Schönen Gruß aus der verschneiten Steiermark (A) , 
Michael


----------



## rsu (11. Januar 2019)

Endlich ist es auch hier mal kalt genug für Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (11. Januar 2019)

Bin heute auch schon schön im Schnee unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Januar 2019)

Wie kann man nur nicolai fahren!


----------



## Staanemer (11. Januar 2019)

Ich bau grad voll ab.
Muss aber noch ein Stück hoch, dann wieder runter


----------



## Staanemer (11. Januar 2019)

Doppelt, da das Netz in den Bergen noch langsamer ist als wie ich!


----------



## JensXTR (11. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur nicolai fahren!



schon bestellt?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Januar 2019)

JensXTR schrieb:


> schon bestellt?


KW 15


----------



## edwardje (11. Januar 2019)

Ein epische Winter mal wieder...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Januar 2019)

edwardje schrieb:


> epische Winter mal wieder...


hab gerade mal bei uns (Vorderpfalz) rausgeschaut...... ich muss bald mal Rasen mähen


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Januar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hab gerade mal bei uns (Vorderpfalz) rausgeschaut...... ich muss bald mal Rasen mähen



Kannst bei mir weitermachen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Januar 2019)

Nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (11. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht kannst lawine Stufe 5 auf 4 runter mähen hier in der ober Steiermark



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hab gerade mal bei uns (Vorderpfalz) rausgeschaut...... ich muss bald mal Rasen mähen


----------



## waldi28 (12. Januar 2019)

edwardje schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst lawine Stufe 5 auf 4 runter mähen hier in der ober Steiermark


Bei uns (Luxemburg) gab es gestern eine Unwetterwarnung „orange“ wegen Schneefalls 1-3 cm . Am Ende waren es dann 5 mm. Kannst gerne so ne Stufe rüber schicken.


----------



## Wilbi69 (12. Januar 2019)

Fat im Schnee ..


 heute gehts den ganzen Tag aufs Fatti..bis nichts mehr geht


----------



## Soulist (12. Januar 2019)

Der Müllwagen on Tour


----------



## Soulist (12. Januar 2019)

Waren übrigens etwas enttäuscht vom Grip des Nate bei tiefem Schnee....gibts da was besseres in 4 Zoll? Van Helga??


----------



## rsu (12. Januar 2019)

Soulist schrieb:


> Waren übrigens etwas enttäuscht vom Grip des Nate bei tiefem Schnee....gibts da was besseres in 4 Zoll? Van Helga??



Hat es an Vortrieb im Schnee gemangelt oder Haftung beim Überfahren von Wurzeln? Schon mal versucht einfach mit deutlich weniger Luftdruck zu fahren? Hinten 0.1-0.2bar weniger machen viel aus im Schnee.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Januar 2019)

Gestern den Schneefall genossen. 
Heute schon wieder alles fast weg 

Es ist absolut erstaunlich was die 4,7er Barbegazi für einen grip im Schnee haben.

Leider blieb es nur bei einem Bild da Akku leer -.-


----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. Januar 2019)

Bissl was geht immer


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Januar 2019)

Hauptsache drausen und bewegt 

hier noch paar bewegte Bilder aus der Reihe "Die Bremse quietscht noch!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (12. Januar 2019)

So lange sie noch quietscht, ist sie noch da. Wenn sie nicht mehr quietscht...

Klingt, als wäre schon wieder WM.


----------



## Staanemer (12. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 813984 Ich bau grad voll ab.
> Muss aber noch ein Stück hoch, dann wieder runter



So langsam gehts wieder 

Vor der letzten Abfahrt sass ich oben in der Hütte fest. Warum? Gefrierender Nebel ging ja noch, aber gefrierender Regen war dann doch etwas zu hart.

Naja, jedenfalls war alles mit einer Eisschicht überzogen, und damit meine ich nicht die Brille  , sondern alles. Das Ratt (schreibt man das jetzt so?), der Helm, Rucksack, sogar die Händiekammera wollte nicht mehr. Bei der Gopro half nur noch Akku raus: ist eingeschaltet, aber reagiert nicht mehr.


 

 

 



Die Jacke konnte man so in die Ecke stellen


----------



## Soulist (12. Januar 2019)

Krass.....


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Januar 2019)

Völkerverständigung.


----------



## cluso (13. Januar 2019)

Kurz dem Sturm und Schneetreiben gestellt.
Bei der Schneemenge kannst im "Gelände" eh nicht fahren und im Wald hab ich die Bäume reihenweise krachen hören...schnell wieder heim.

Edit falls es jemanden interessiert wo/was das ist: https://www.team-fku.info/


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Völkerverständigung.



wir haben gestern auch wieder einen gesehn im Tiefschnee, bis zur Nabe versunken, der schien wenig Spaß zu haben !
aber Hauptschae unterwegs und draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (13. Januar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...aber Hauptschae unterwegs und draussen


Heute das erste Mal im neuen Jahr fat unterwegs, da das Rad Tubeless-Baustelle war. Weil bei uns heute Regen war (von Schnee können wir hier nur träumen) und ich ausserdem dem Tubeless-Braten noch nicht so recht traue (wie soll das denn funktionieren ohne Schlauch - geht da nicht die Luft an der Seite raus?) hab ich mich heute mal auf eine Stadtrunde beschränkt.


----------



## Staanemer (13. Januar 2019)

Noch mehr Bilder und einen kurzen Tourenbericht gibt es hier:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit...hein-main-gebiet.739993/page-12#post-15688384


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. Januar 2019)

Kleine waldige Granittour im Schnee mit dem Schlammradl. Bei Minustemperaturen ist die Variostütze n Scheix.


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Januar 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Bei Minustemperaturen ist die Variostütze n Scheix.



Kommt immer drauf an, welche.  
Gravity Dropper beschde!


----------



## Soulist (14. Januar 2019)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> und ich ausserdem dem Tubeless-Braten noch nicht so recht traue




Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Kleine waldige Granittour im Schnee mit dem Schlammradl. Bei Minustemperaturen ist die Variostütze n Scheix.


Meine Vecnum und meine Kindshock Supernatural funktionieren absolut problemfrei, auch in der Kälte...


----------



## ursinator2.0 (14. Januar 2019)

Nach gestriger Stadtrunde mit meinem brandneuen Tubeless-Setup (dem ersten in meinem Leben) heute die erste Bergtour (die erste fatte im neuen Jahr). Da ich tubeless immer noch für physikalisch unmöglich halte, habe ich die beiden Originalschläuche des Rads für alle Fälle mitgenommen, denn:


Soulist schrieb:


> Sicher ist sicher


Aussichtspunkt Lipstempel, Auffahrt:


 


 

Feldi im Taunus ab 650 Hm sogar weiss:


 


 
Bergab nahm das weiss dann wieder ziemlich schnell ab, dafür wurde es dann nass:


 

Schöne Tour gewesen, auch mit nassem Arsch am Schluss


----------



## Wbs_70 (15. Januar 2019)




----------



## nitrofoska (17. Januar 2019)

Bei so vielen geilen Schnee Bildern lasse ich euch doch auch mal ein paar meiner Eindrücke mit meinem 

Spezi LeftBoy zukommen ;-) 

















War mal wieder ein wahnsinns geiler Tag bei uns zum Biken. Teilweise sogar etwas viel und weicher Schnee aber auf jeden Fall GEIL  

Gruß 

Nitro


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Januar 2019)

Faltenbalg vermisse ich an der Olaf an meinem Caad-1. Meine MX Kraeder haben es alle an der Telegabel aber bei der Olaf hat man offene Gleitflaechen in der Staub und Schmutzzone.
Aber Faltenbalg sieht halt nicht hip aus.
Geiler Umbau uebrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2019)

In der Pfalz gibt es immer noch keinen Schnee:


----------



## Starter77 (17. Januar 2019)

Hier unten im Sauerland auch nicht.
Ab 700m könnte es was werden.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. Januar 2019)

Gestern Feldi im Taunus, Schnee nur noch ganz oben:



In Sichtweite Oberreifenberg (ca. 650 Hm) bereits schon wieder schneefrei, also lediglich Restebiken:



Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht


----------



## madone (17. Januar 2019)

Hausrunde


----------



## Rommos (18. Januar 2019)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Fatbike seit langem....

Altfass-Tal Südtirol


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 816323 Anhang anzeigen 816324 Anhang anzeigen 816325 Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Fatbike seit langem....
> 
> Altfass-Tal Südtirol



(H)O Boy!  B)


----------



## Soulist (18. Januar 2019)

Heute streng nach Beschilderung gefahren


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> In der Pfalz gibt es immer noch keinen Schnee


ich war heute Abend nach Feierabend auch mal nachschauen...... immer noch nix 

Aber nen (Milch) Kaffee gabs  







Leider lag die richtige Knipse zuhause, da musste das Handy herhalten....


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Januar 2019)

Kurzes OT zu (m)einem vorherigen Beitrag, dass die cubeseitig verbaute Variostuetze im Winter Mist sei.
Sie funzt wieder einwandfrei, nachdem ich den Zug ausgetauscht hab, der bei einem Gravitationstest am Fels plattgedrueckt war.
Ois easy wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (19. Januar 2019)

So, heute nochmal eine Runde gedreht


 


...auf dem Weg zur Bacherhütte





...war der Einzige mit dem richtigen Sportgerät, sonst nur so komische Latten 





...zur Konzentration für eine geniale Abfahrt 





....hätte gerne doppelt so lange sein dürfen - absoluter Hammer


----------



## Wilbi69 (19. Januar 2019)

Saukalt..aber due ganze Arbeitswoche daraufhun hefiebert..fatbiken  

 hinten der See mit Seerhein Richtung Schaffhausen...dann zurück auf Trails und Wald 


morgen im Brandnertal weil Töchterchen Skikurs macht...ich nehme die Fatbikes mit


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Januar 2019)

Heutige Testfahrt. 45mm Vorbau und Spacers ausgebaut. Erweckt den Anschein, wendiger zu sein. Bergauf steigt es, aber  bergab besseres Handling


----------



## HAT (19. Januar 2019)

Wir drei hatten mächtig Spass, einer kriegt nie genug (wobei....jetzt pennt er in seinem Körbchen).
Traildog Moogli on Tour


----------



## Steinberg (19. Januar 2019)

meine erste Fahrt mit den Lenkerhandschuhen. Sieht zwar etwas seltsam aus  aber bei -7 Grad mit dünnen Handschuhen guten Halt am Lenker und keine kalte Hände.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (20. Januar 2019)

Feldi im Taunus, leider nur wenig Schnee ganz oben, aber immerhin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (20. Januar 2019)

wie immer kein Schnee in Brandenburg dafür aber Sonnenschein...


----------



## madone (20. Januar 2019)

Nightride bei -4 Grad mit Knarfifrank


----------



## rsu (20. Januar 2019)

Mit Spikereifen auf Schnee und Eis macht immer wieder viel Spass Felge hat auch ohne Dichtband dicht gehalten


----------



## cluso (20. Januar 2019)

Sonntagmorgen Frühsport...Fatbike durch Altschnee wuchten...schnitzelfertig nach 20minuten.


----------



## Starter77 (20. Januar 2019)

Eisrollen mit dem Salsa bei herrlichem Wetter


Aber Spikes waren schon sinnvoll

Wie immer leider nur Handyknipse


----------



## bikebecker (20. Januar 2019)

Hallo
Heute im Taunus






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## dopaul (20. Januar 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute im Taunus
> (...)
> Gruß bikebecker


Da war ich auch - wir sind uns aber nicht begenet.

Ich bin die Feldbergschneise runter - davon rate ich derzeit dringen ab, zumindest ohne Spikes. Die ist zum Teil großflächlig, zum Teil auch einfach "nur" sehr tückisch vereist...
Mein Gesäß bestätigt das soeben....


----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2019)

Heute war ich mit Michi auf dem Feldberg (Taunus)




Und immer die nass geschwitzten Klamotten wechseln, sonst friert man (12:47 Uhr)




Irgendwie konnte ich Michi noch nicht so richtig für ein Fatbike begeistern




Wir sind die Schlittenpiste Richtung Norden runter geradelt, ging super.

Und dann über diverse Trails


----------



## bikebecker (20. Januar 2019)

Hallo
@dopaul wir sind mit Spikes unterwegs, wir haben auch einige Fatbike Spuren an der Weiße Mauer, Altkönig und auf der Nordseite des Feldberg gesehen, und einen Fatbiker oberhalb der Hohenmark.




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## ottmar (20. Januar 2019)

Es ist zwar schön kalt, aber Schnee gibt's nordwestlich von Stuttgart keinen:




Erste Modifikationen am neuen Rad:
größere und bessere Bremsscheiben
tieferes leichteres Cockpit
Zefal-Schmutzfänger: nicht schön, aber praktisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (20. Januar 2019)

ottmar schrieb:


> Es ist zwar schön kalt, aber Schnee gibt's nordwestlich von Stuttgart keinen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das eine blaue Kerze am Lenker? 
Wär dann eine verdammt leichte Beleuchtung am Cockpit


----------



## Fatster (20. Januar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Ist das eine blaue Kerze am Lenker?
> Wär dann eine verdammt leichte Beleuchtung am Cockpit



Wir Schwaben sind clever; wenn man nicht zu schnell unterwegs ist, kann man sich die Kippe anstecken ohne dafür anhalten zu müssen


----------



## ottmar (20. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wir Schwaben sind clever; wenn man nicht zu schnell unterwegs ist, kann man sich die Kippe anstecken ohne dafür anhalten zu müssen


Wir Schwaben sind höfliche Menschen: wir klingeln, wenn wir an anderen Menschen vorbeifahren


----------



## Wilbi69 (20. Januar 2019)

Brandnertal..herliches Wetter 


Fatties ready 


Endlich ins Tal 


Das Tal ist mit so viel Schnee schwierig aber jeder Meter hat Freude gemacht 


Das Huradax macht mich sich gut im Schnee


----------



## HAT (20. Januar 2019)

Heute ohne Hund...und auch Altschnee mit gefrohrener Schicht....wenn diese Durchbricht hilft nur noch rohe Gewalt....ich werde heute gut schlafen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. Januar 2019)

Da ich momentan nur noch in der Nacht zum fahrn komme wieder mal ein dunkles Bild. Eiskalt, aber der Schnee fehlt.


----------



## Fatster (20. Januar 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Da ich momentan nur noch in der Nacht zum fahrn komme wieder mal ein dunkles Bild. Eiskalt, aber der Schnee fehlt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 817509



Wieso hast Du den Lou auf Cornering montiert?


----------



## hw_doc (20. Januar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du den Lou auf Propulsion montiert?



Ah, er hat's gemerkt gehabt!  B)


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. Januar 2019)

Ich erhoffe mir mehr Grip beim bremsen. Grip beim Vortriebhab ich als 0,11 Tonner genügend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. Januar 2019)

Schneewanderung mit kurzen Fahrpassagen


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Januar 2019)

Sonne, Frost, Schnee und Eis auch hier im Westen - Eifel und Belgien









 



 







 



Frozen Weser ...... 





..... und frozen Trails .... 


 

 

Merke: Auf Glatteis ist der Rollwiderstand geringer


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. Januar 2019)

Nachtrag vom Wochenende:

Traumwetter in Thüringen, wenig Schnee und saukalt!

Eisenach Alte Fischbach




Mosbach Schwimmbad 



Hirschstein 



Am Wachstein 























Abfahrt nach Mosbach 



Schön (kalt) war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## tgs (22. Januar 2019)

In der Rhön:


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Januar 2019)

Im Allgäu liegt auch noch etwas Schnee


----------



## Starter77 (22. Januar 2019)

Heute wieder raus. Bei dem Wetter muss das einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (23. Januar 2019)

aktive Mittagspause


----------



## Eddy2012 (25. Januar 2019)

Feierabendrunde bei max. 3cm Schneehöhe, aber knüppelhart gefrorenem Boden. Wenigstens gab es keinen Schlamm. Die Finger und Füße haben nicht mehr als 2,5h dieser grimmigen Kälte vertragen.

zugefrorener Teich in der alten Fischbach




Mosbacher Linde, der "Holzmichel" hat sich überall ausgetobt...








Burschenschaftsdenkmal




Leider nur Handy- Qualität.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## nailz (25. Januar 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Die Finger und Füße haben nicht mehr als 2,5h dieser grimmigen Kälte vertragen.



Besser als mit Erkältung gar nicht biken zu können  Bloss virtuell....
Drum freue ich mich umso mehr über eure Bilder


----------



## Starter77 (26. Januar 2019)

Beim Kyrillpfad am Rothaarsteig
Gut gestern noch gefahren zu sein, heute bei Eisregen wäre das wohl spannend geworden


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. Januar 2019)

17km Brötchenholrunde kurz vor der Arbeit heute


----------



## BigHit66 (26. Januar 2019)

Alternative Fahrversuche auf den zugefrorenen Baggerseen & Weihern, da auf den ungespurten Trails bei knietiefem Schnee leider kein Vorwärtskommen möglich ist. Die harschiger Schneedecke hält nur stellenweise, nach ca. 20m brauche ich ein Sauerstoffzelt


----------



## docrobin (26. Januar 2019)

Bevor der Regen kam, haben wir eine kleine Runde durch die Dresdner Heide gedreht. Auf den letzten Metern hat es uns zwar doch noch durchgeweicht, aber es war eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2019)

Kleiner Snownightride gedreht:


----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. Januar 2019)

Das letzte mal mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, Taunus versteckt sich im Nebel:




Bis ganz oben Plustemperaturen, Schutzblechwetter:


 


Dann auf dem Heimweg dachte ich, ich hätte einen Platten. Bei Licht betrachtet war es auch tatsächlich so eine Art Loch:


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2019)

Oh Shit 

Zum Glück nix passiert

Oder doch, wg. dem Krankenwagen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Januar 2019)

Au weia


----------



## Starter77 (26. Januar 2019)

Hoffentlich ist Dir nichts passiert


----------



## hw_doc (26. Januar 2019)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Das letzte mal mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, Taunus versteckt sich im Nebel:
> Anhang anzeigen 819489
> Bis ganz oben Plustemperaturen, Schutzblechwetter:
> Anhang anzeigen 819495 Anhang anzeigen 819496
> ...



Das hatte ja selbst der Harry nicht geschafft - Respekt!


----------



## hw_doc (26. Januar 2019)

Da würde ich doch Bottecchia mal fragen, ob SENochAinLEtzteS Rähmchen als Ersatz für dich haben.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. Januar 2019)

Nee, nix passiert. War schon fast zu Hause und es war schon dunkel, deshalb hab ich das erst gar nicht gesehen. Irgendwie war das Fahrrad auf einmal so weich, deswegen dachte ich erst an einen Plattfuss. Deswegen bin ich dann auch so schnell es ging heim gefahren, um nicht unterwegs noch einen Schlauch einbauen (und aufpumpen) zu müssen. Hab dann erst im Stadtgebiet, wo man auch was sehen konnte, mal genauer nachgesehen. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass Bottechia eine 2-Jahresgarantie hat, hab allerdings auf der Webseite keinerlei Garantie angegeben gefunden.


----------



## Staanemer (26. Januar 2019)




----------



## Staanemer (26. Januar 2019)

Ach, ich Dummerschen. Ich kann doch Photoshop: weg mit den Spuren im Schnee


----------



## Deleted 482182 (27. Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen Runde


----------



## sigma7 (27. Januar 2019)

Probefahrt (2015er Salsa Mukluk mit 45NRTH Hüsker Dü 4.8)...



 


... passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (27. Januar 2019)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Nee, nix passiert. War schon fast zu Hause und es war schon dunkel, deshalb hab ich das erst gar nicht gesehen. Irgendwie war das Fahrrad auf einmal so weich, deswegen dachte ich erst an einen Plattfuss. Deswegen bin ich dann auch so schnell es ging heim gefahren, um nicht unterwegs noch einen Schlauch einbauen (und aufpumpen) zu müssen. Hab dann erst im Stadtgebiet, wo man auch was sehen konnte, mal genauer nachgesehen. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass Bottechia eine 2-Jahresgarantie hat, hab allerdings auf der Webseite keinerlei Garantie angegeben gefunden.


Du holst Dir sicherlich ein Neues


----------



## hw_doc (27. Januar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Du holst Dir sicherlich ein Neues



Hatta doch schon - Stahl im Stall!  B)


----------



## Adieu (27. Januar 2019)

4 Tage dort, wo ich sonst oft im Sommer fahre


----------



## Wilbi69 (27. Januar 2019)

Brandnertal Teil 2 von 5 (Sonntag Skischule Tochter) ..aber geil das natürliche Revier des Snow Avalanche 4.8

..


Mit Sohnemann..herrlich 


Leider auch somit  ähnliche Bilder 

 durchgehendes Grinsen bei uns 


Schöne Woche wünsche ich  Fatbiking


----------



## ursinator2.0 (27. Januar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Du holst Dir sicherlich ein Neues





hw_doc schrieb:


> Hatta doch schon - Stahl im Stall!  B)


Hab jetzt wenigstens einen Grund, endlich mal mit dem Zusammenbau zu beginnen, morgen kauf ich mir ne Dose Klarlack ;-)


----------



## Soulist (27. Januar 2019)

Aaaaaarrghhh....das ist ja shocking. Gut das dir nix passiert ist

Da frag ich mich schon ob ich mein Senales noch lange weiter fahren soll....

Bist du irgentwas besonders Grobes gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (28. Januar 2019)

Ich fahr schon regelmässig Drops bis etwa nem halben Meter, wo dann sicher auch mal ne zu harte Landung dabei ist. Ich hab allerdings eher so Wurzelgeholper und dergleichen im Verdacht. Da ich wegen Snakebites lieber den Luftdruck etwas höher lasse, ist das dann immer entsprechend waschbrettmässig. Gerade in der Anfangszeit hatte ich öfter mal den Eindruck, dem Rad weh getan zu haben. Aber man kann wahrscheinlich nicht sagen, dass das Rad aus Gewichtsgründen fahrlässig zu unstabil konstruiert ist, weiss man leider erst immer hinterher. Falls ich da noch Garantie drauf haben sollte, würde ich auch den Ersatzrahmen sofort wieder in Betrieb nehmen.  A pro pos, kennst Du Dich aus mit Garantie bei Bottechia?


----------



## Staanemer (28. Januar 2019)

Das würde ich gut überlegen. An diese Stelle gehört eine Verstärkung.


----------



## Eddy2012 (28. Januar 2019)

Sonntagsrunde:

Spießberghaus - Heuberg - Tanzbuche - Schauenburg und zurück, dann Abfahrt zum "Waldschlösschen" Friedrichroda (Top- Location zur Einkehr oder für einen Kurzurlaub!!!).
Ab 500hm gab es wenigstens noch reichlich Schnee. Der war aber durch die Temperatur über 0 Grad weich und sulzig, gefühlt fuhr man ständig bergauf. Eine anstrengende Schinderei teilweise. Die letzten Kilometer bergab war dann kaum noch Schnee, dafür aber blankes Eis. Ohne Spikes eine gefährliche Angelegenheit! Da muss man schon wissen, was man macht... Interessant waren auch die unangekündigten Vollbremsungen oder Richtungswechsel des Dackels - im Schnee gab es deshalb den einen oder anderen Abflug. Bei Eis hab ich ihm deutlich gezeigt, was nicht geht...





Auf geräumten Straßen kam man besser voran...




Loipen habe ich bei dem wenigen Schnee gemieden. Es war auch zu weich, man hätte tiefe Spuren hinterlassen.















Ich bin nun schon so oft bei Schnee unterwegs gewesen, die Bedingungen sind aber fast jedes mal anders. Manchmal kann man lange Strecken mit wenig Anstrengung fahren (nur die Kälte engt den Operationsradius ein), manchmal ist man nach kurzer Strecke durchgeschwitzt und total im A... Gestern waren solche Bedingungen.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Soulist (28. Januar 2019)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Ich fahr schon regelmässig Drops bis etwa nem halben Meter,



Also Drops in der Höhe bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Aber über die Würzen bürste ich schon auch mal ordentlich. Wieviel Bar haste denn in den Reifen?

Garantie bei Bottecchia kann ich leider nix zu sagen....hab meins gebraucht gekauft. Frag doch mal beim Importeur an.

http://www.bbf-bike.de/

Würde mich interessieren was da raus kommt


----------



## Soulist (28. Januar 2019)

.


----------



## Staanemer (28. Januar 2019)

Verstehe Deine Einstellung nicht. Bei dem Schadensbild besteht keinerlei Diskussionsbedarf.


----------



## Soulist (28. Januar 2019)

.


----------



## Staanemer (28. Januar 2019)

Na, er bricht dort, weil er aufgrund seiner Beschaffenheit, wahrscheinlich wegen des günstigen Preises, dort eine Verstärkung nötig hätte, die er aber nicht hat.
Jetzt weisst du warum.

Das ist auch nicht krass, sondern eine gerne genommen Stelle.

Jetzt gehts weiter mit Bildern, hoffentlich


----------



## Adieu (29. Januar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> 4 Tage dort, wo ich sonst oft im Sommer fahre


Vielen Dank an alle für die sehr positive Resonanz 
Das letzte Foto wurde zum FdT gewählt. Schön, dass es nicht immer ähnliche, actiongeladene (wenn auch super gute) Fotos sind, die dort auftauchen. 










Besten Dank nochmals und einen recht schönen Abend.


----------



## Adieu (29. Januar 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun schon so oft bei Schnee unterwegs gewesen, die Bedingungen sind aber fast jedes mal anders. Manchmal kann man lange Strecken mit wenig Anstrengung fahren (nur die Kälte engt den Operationsradius ein), manchmal ist man nach kurzer Strecke durchgeschwitzt und total im A... Gestern waren solche Bedingungen.



Das ist genau das Geniale daran. Man weiss nie was zu erwarten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (30. Januar 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun schon so oft bei Schnee unterwegs gewesen, die Bedingungen sind aber fast jedes mal anders.





Alpinum schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Geniale daran. Man weiss nie was zu erwarten ist





Man lernt recht schnell, die Schneeart/Schneebeschaffenheit durch die (Reifen-)Geräusche zu deuten............

(Es ist 8.50 und schneit grade soooo schön dickflockig- ich glaube ich mache gleich Feierabend)


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2019)

...Fräulein Smillas Gespür für Schnee


----------



## sibu (30. Januar 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Man lernt recht schnell, die Schneeart/Schneebeschaffenheit durch die (Reifen-)Geräusche zu deuten............


 Wenn es erst scheppert und dann ruhig ist, ist es unter dem Schnee glatt gewesen


----------



## Adieu (30. Januar 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn es erst scheppert und dann ruhig ist, ist es unter dem Schnee glatt gewesen


Der einzige Grund, warum ich von den (für Schnee kaum schlagbaren) Lou/Bud auf studded Snowshoe XL wechselte. Eis unter dem Schnee kostete mich früher 1-2 schmerzhafte Stürze pro Winter. Passiert jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Starter77 (30. Januar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund, warum ich von den (für Schnee kaum schlagbaren) Lou/Bud auf studded Snowshoe XL wechselte. Eis unter dem Schnee kostete mich früher 1-2 schmerzhafte Stürze pro Winter. Passiert jetzt nicht mehr.



+1
...und ggf 2xl für Powder


----------



## Duke_do (30. Januar 2019)

Heute im Pott mal meine neue Fox 34 getestet




 



Hat mich allerdings ein XT Schaltwerk gekostet. Fetten Ast unter der Schneedecke übersehen und ins Schaltwerk gezogen.
Konnte glücklicherweise aus eigener Kraft noch nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Adieu (31. Januar 2019)

Starter77 schrieb:


> +1
> ...und ggf 2xl für Powder


Naja... der ist recht starr, deformiert sich bei Umgebungsdruck in richtig weichem Schnee kaum, baut so viel Grip auf, dass mir die Kraft fehlt aus einer Schneetasche rauszuspulen, was mit dem XL super geht und mit Lou bereits knifflig ist. Zudem ist er 1900 - 2000 g. Meine Begeisterung hat sich etwas gelegt, obschon ich oft exploratives Biken betreibe...


----------



## Starter77 (31. Januar 2019)

ich überlege den XL Pure Studded zu versuchen. Habe bis jetzt immer nur die schwarze Variante gefahren.

2000g - andere weinen schon wegen 1850...

_Mein Handy, Dunkelheit und ich sind nicht wirklich kompatibel... _


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Februar 2019)

Gestern auf dem Weg zum Schlittenberg





Mit dem Fatbike kann man dort (also am Rodelhang) hervorragend fahren und Spaß haben   -  nur dem Maskottchen war´s zu kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Februar 2019)

frisch aus dem Pfälzer Schneechaos....... hey immerhin so ab 300m um die 4-5cm nasser Pappschnee!!! 
@Fibbs79 wie isses bei euch?














und genau so weiht man eine nagelneue Schaltung ein !


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> frisch aus dem Pfälzer Schneechaos....... hey immerhin so ab 300m um die 4-5cm nasser Pappschnee!!!
> @Fibbs79 wie isses bei euch?
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung Björn.
Hab aktuell wenig Zeit zum Fatbiken 
Wird ab Ende April wieder besser 
Dann gibts auch wieder paar Bilder von mir zu sehen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Februar 2019)

@Fibbs79 Ende APRIL !!!!??
kannst du dann überhaupt noch Fahrrad fahren


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Fibbs79 Ende APRIL !!!!??
> kannst du dann überhaupt noch Fahrrad fahren


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung Björn.
> Hab aktuell wenig Zeit zum Fatbiken
> Wird ab Ende April wieder besser
> Dann gibts auch wieder paar Bilder von mir zu sehen.


OMG, dann leide ich unter Entzugserscheinungen...


----------



## Fatster (2. Februar 2019)

Der Förster hat gemeint, ich bekomm Köln-Kalk Verbot, wenn ich das nochmal mach 





Hach ja ... ich weiß ... aber was soll ich machen; aus nem @Fatster machste halt in diesem Leben keinen @Schlankster mehr ...

... und das ist sowas von gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> frisch aus dem Pfälzer Schneechaos....... hey immerhin so ab 300m um die 4-5cm nasser Pappschnee!!!
> @Fibbs79 wie isses bei euch?
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Februar 2019)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!


danke! 
ist sogar nur die Handyknipse, dafür sind sie ganz gut geworden


----------



## Berganbeter (2. Februar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Der Förster hat gemeint, ich bekomm Köln-Kalk Verbot, wenn ich das nochmal mach
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 821851
> 
> ...



Dein Fatty ist eindeutig zu schwer!.


----------



## Starter77 (2. Februar 2019)

Solange noch Schnee da ist...


Am Pavillion war vorher schon jemand 

Ziemliche Pampe, immerhin 30km und 1000hm


----------



## BigHit66 (2. Februar 2019)

Heute nochmals bei gutem Wetter unterwegs, bevor es morgen wieder umschlägt…





[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2351967]
	


[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2351976]
	


 [url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2351969]
	
[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Starter77 (2. Februar 2019)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Soulist (2. Februar 2019)

Kaiserwetter


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Februar 2019)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Heute nochmals bei gutem Wetter unterwegs, bevor es morgen wieder umschlägt…



Ich hoffe der Franz war auch dabei


----------



## BigHit66 (2. Februar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Franz war auch dabei



Nö, der Franz hat sich heute für 1 Woche nach La Palma zum Enduro-Biken abgesetzt


----------



## RoDeBo (3. Februar 2019)

Nachdem ich bei uns die weiße Pracht eher verpasst habe bzw mit Arbeiten beschäftigt war, hier ein paar nicht so weiße überwiegend Handy-Pics von Texel...







 


 


 


 

 


 


 


 
...und jetzt ist bei uns wieder Grau-Biken angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpson_x (3. Februar 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 822012


Was ist das links am Lenker neben dem Vorbau für eine Halterung?


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Februar 2019)

Simpson_x schrieb:


> Was ist das links am Lenker neben dem Vorbau für eine Halterung?



Halterung für GoPro oder andere Actioncam`s


----------



## Wilbi69 (3. Februar 2019)

Grüsse aus dem Brandnertal 


Phasenweise easy..meist aber tiefer frischer Schnee 

  sie hat alles gegeben ..es war herrlich 

 ich lag nicht immer vorne..aber Gewinner waren wie Beide ..




 da unten fährt der Fatboy mit meiner Lady  

 
Grüsse


----------



## RoDeBo (3. Februar 2019)

...da muss ich ja jetzt nicht mehr antworten...

Stattdessen vielleicht noch ein altes Bild...


----------



## cluso (3. Februar 2019)

5cm frische Flocken auf den alten Schnee drauf...mühsam zu fahren...manche Waldwege wurden mal geräumt da geht zu fahren.


----------



## Woppes (3. Februar 2019)

Endlich schneits bei uns auch mal...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Februar 2019)

@Woppes darf ich fragen,wo du die Gabeldecals her hast?


----------



## Woppes (3. Februar 2019)

Waren Original an der Gabel.

Gruß Woppes


----------



## docrobin (3. Februar 2019)

Erst wollten wir ein Stück ins Erzgebirge fahren, aber dann hat es uns so eingeschneit, dass wir doch von zuhause aus gestartet sind. Die Schneehöhe war fast überall ideal, aber der eisige Wind stellenweise kaum auszuhalten. Dennoch eine tolle Tour.





Zum Schluss noch ein Suchbild: wo ist der Fatbiker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (3. Februar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...Fräulein Smillas Gespür für Schnee



Fräulein Smilla erfährt und deutet: Rauschen, Plätschern und sutschiger Schnee = Tauwetter .

Noch ein letztes Bild der Winteridylle.....


----------



## Eddy2012 (3. Februar 2019)

Grüße vom Rennsteig... 20 - 30cm fester Schnee, der Rennsteig ist top geloipt. Zwischen den klassischen Loipen gibt´s einen ca. 2m breiten Streifen, der als Skatingloipe, Winterwanderweg oder Fatbike- Strecke genutzt wird. Genug Platz für Alle!!!

Ruhla - Ruhlaer Häuschen - Glasbach - Glöckner - Ascherbrück - Ruhla







 







Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fatster (3. Februar 2019)

„Warum in Ferne reisen, wenn das gute Weiße liegt so nah“ ... getreu diesem Motto hab ich heute früh den Truck ins Auto geworfen und die Schwäbische Alb geentert ... und Spass gehabt wie Bolle 

Ankunft:
Der Wind ist eisig und der Schneegraupel liegt quer in der Luft


 



Gleich mal die Hotspots angefahren




Oben angekommen galt es die Entscheidung zu treffen: Links oder rechts 




Der Snow Dream Truck auf dem „Rundweg“ in seinem Element 


 



Für die zweite Pistentour kurzerhand ein Shuttle gekapert! 




Pistenballern ist anstrengend  Kurze Stärkung mit ...  ... genau: Punsch!




Essen gibt’s aber nur in der „Herz‘l Alm“. Ich habe Hunger und bin zu Allem entschlossen 



Dann für heute zum letzten Mal per eigener „Kraft“ hoch gequält



und gelernt, dass kleine, gemeine, fiese Skiflöhe auf Buckelpisten allergrößte Freude daran haben, einen Fatbike(r) in die Schranken zu weisen.
 
Na wartet, ihr kleinen Monster.

*I“ll be back ... *


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. Februar 2019)

Ich hab es dem @Woppes gleich getan...
Nachdem nun endlich etwas mehr runter kam. 

Los ging es heute elf Uhr. Schneehöhe ca. 10cm. Zehn spaßige Kilometer zum Essen. Von dort an kam immer mehr und mehr Schnee. Bis auf dem Heimweg mehrmals die Eagle ihren Dienst einstelle da sie zu viel Schnee abbekam. 
So wurden es heute extrem schwere 25km.

Aber schon lang nimmer so viel Spaß gehabt


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Februar 2019)

Heute stand ne schwierige Entscheidung für mich an:

Mit der Familie zur Oma fahren und frische Waffeln serviert bekommen  ..... oder ne Runde biken gehen. 

Hab mich für beides entschieden.


----------



## harni (3. Februar 2019)

Servus
wollte eigentlich in die Berge aber Ausflug ab Haustür war völlig ausreichend:  bin erst zum Bauernhof einkaufen



Dann weiter Richtung Starnberg






und Wege auf meiner Hausrunde frei räumen.



War super aber die 26km haben ordentlich die Oberschenkel ausgesaugt.
Grüße harni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (3. Februar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> 4 Tage dort, wo ich sonst oft im Sommer fahre



Aletsch?


----------



## Adieu (4. Februar 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Aletsch?


Goms, Aletsch, Leukerbad 
Viele Wanderloipen, also geglättete Winterwanderwege, abwechslungsreich und mit hammer Aussichten.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich hab ich ja gar keine Zeit zum Fatbiken da demnächst ein Umzug ansteht. Aber ich will mich in der (relativ) neuen Umgebung ja auch ein bisschen besser auskennen  ..... und bei dem heutigen Kaiserwetter .... ist den schon Frühling 

Also heute mal die Arbeit gut sein lassen, und ne 30km Runde auf dem Bike verbracht:

Schneereste:




Rocktrailriding:




Mein neuer Lieblingsplatz:




Felsenkammtrail:




Dreiländereck:




Abfahrt:




War so nicht geplant 




Location kenn ich (ihr) ja schon: -> Trotzdem immer wieder 




Keine Tour ohne Gipfel 





Wunderschön war es mal wieder


----------



## Fatster (4. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich ja gar keine Zeit zum Fatbiken da demnächst ein Umzug ansteht. Aber ich will mich in der (relativ) neuen Umgebung ja auch ein bisschen besser auskennen  ..... und bei dem heutigen Kaiserwetter .... ist den schon Frühling
> 
> Also heute mal die Arbeit gut sein lassen, und ne 30km Runde auf dem Bike verbracht:
> 
> ...



_Sag mir cuando, sag mir wann, sag mir cuando, cuando, cuando
ich das auch mal fahren kann, sag mir cuando, sag mir wann 
_
Hömma, ich kann das auch singen, wennze willst!


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Februar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> _Sag mir cuando, sag mir wann, sag mir cuando, cuando, cuando
> ich das auch mal fahren kann, sag mir cuando, sag mir wann
> _
> Hömma, ich kann das auch singen, wennze willst!



NEIN nicht singen 
Es reicht schon wenn er uns ohne singen mal wieder mit nimmt


----------



## Fatster (4. Februar 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> NEIN nicht singen
> Es reicht schon wenn er uns ohne singen mal wieder mit nimmt



Püh!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Februar 2019)

da ist extrem viel schieben angesagt. Bergab nur Spitzkehren ....
Können wir gerne nochmal unter die Stollen nehmen 
Ich versuch mal ein Relive Video zu erstellen ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Februar 2019)

https://www.relive.cc/view/2123456436


----------



## MDewi (4. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/2123456436


Cooles Video
Würde mich über eine Südpfalztour echt freuen wenn’s passt gerne mit Harald zusammen 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Februar 2019)

MDewi schrieb:


> Cooles Video
> Würde mich über eine Südpfalztour echt freuen wenn’s passt gerne mit Harald zusammen
> Gruß Martin



Im Mai werde ich ne kleine Stolpertour anbieten  > ca. 30km / 800hm
Versetzen des Hinterrades ist bei der Tour von Vorteil  (Viele Serpentinen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDewi (4. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Im Mai werde ich ne kleine Stolpertour anbieten  > ca. 30km / 800hm
> Versetzen des Hinterrades ist bei der Tour von Vorteil  (Viele Serpentinen)


Na dann werd ich wohl lernen und üben müssen


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Im Mai werde ich ne kleine Stolpertour anbieten  > ca. 30km / 800hm
> Versetzen des Hinterrades ist bei der Tour von Vorteil  (Viele Serpentinen)



Ui 
Hinterradversetzen 
Dann ist`s wohl nichts für mich 
In meinem Alter bringt man den Hintern nicht mehr so leicht hoch 

Aber wenns klappt , werde ich im September mit meiner Frau zwei Wochen Urlaub in Deiner Heimat machen 
Ich bin ja ein richtiger Pfalz-Fan geworden


----------



## harni (4. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Im Mai werde ich ne kleine Stolpertour anbieten  > ca. 30km / 800hm
> Versetzen des Hinterrades ist bei der Tour von Vorteil  (Viele Serpentinen)


Deine Bilder und die Gegend sind ein Traum.
War leider schon lang nimmer in der Pfalz, da das nicht gerade um die Ecke ist....
Sonst würd ich so ne Tour echt gerne mit Einheimischen mitfahren!


----------



## Simpson_x (4. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich ja gar keine Zeit zum Fatbiken da demnächst ein Umzug ansteht. Aber ich will mich in der (relativ) neuen Umgebung ja auch ein bisschen besser auskennen  ..... und bei dem heutigen Kaiserwetter .... ist den schon Frühling
> 
> Also heute mal die Arbeit gut sein lassen, und ne 30km Runde auf dem Bike verbracht:
> 
> ...


Super Bilder!


----------



## Staanemer (4. Februar 2019)




----------



## Fatster (5. Februar 2019)

... ääähm ... ich meine ...  https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool  ... will aber nix gesagt haben ... einfach nur so ... man könnte, wenn man wöllte ... muss ja nich ... war nur so ne Idee ...


----------



## Staanemer (5. Februar 2019)

Erledigt. Wie sich das gehört.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Februar 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... ääähm ... ich meine ...  https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool  ... will aber nix gesagt haben ... einfach nur so ... man könnte, wenn man wöllte ... muss ja nich ... war nur so ne Idee ...



Vielen Dank fürs VOTEN @All


----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. Februar 2019)

Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs auf die etwas andere Weise: Heute den gebrochenen Fatbikerahmen auf die letzte Reise geschickt, allerdings auf recht dünnen Reifen 



ein letzter Blick:



:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Februar 2019)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> ... auf die letzte Reise geschickt, allerdings auf recht dünnen Reifen


Einfach unwürdig! Was fällt Dir ein???


----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. Februar 2019)

na ja, jedenfalls bei mir augenblicklich die dicksten verfügbaren Reifen mit montiertem Gepäckträger ;-)


----------



## Messerharry (6. Februar 2019)

Dir ist der Botticelli gebrochen  an welcher Stelle?


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Februar 2019)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Dir ist der Botticelli gebrochen  an welcher Stelle?




Siehe hier:
Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE


----------



## Messerharry (6. Februar 2019)

WOW!!!
Das ist an mir vorbei gegangen...
Kann man öfter mal putzen und am Lenkkopf nach dünnem, grauen Strich schauen, nachdem man nun eine Schwachstelle kennt


----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. Februar 2019)

"Botticelli", da wäre ich ja selber gerne drauf gekommen. In meinem Fall möchte ich nicht ausschliessen, dass die Schwachstelle auf den Pedalen stand und sich am Lenker festgehalten hat ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Familybikers (6. Februar 2019)

Bei uns gabs mal wieder Kaiserwetter!
Sehr anspruchsvolle Schneeverhältnisse, aber der Weg zur Schwarzwasserhütte ist schon Toll (anstrengend)


----------



## Soulist (7. Februar 2019)

Midnight sun


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. Februar 2019)

Gestern in der Mittagspause und vor'm Heimfahren:


----------



## Starter77 (7. Februar 2019)

Testfahrt erfolgreich


----------



## Fatster (7. Februar 2019)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Testfahrt erfolgreich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 823720



Was galt es denn da zu "testen"? Ob sich RAL 6018 leichter fährt als RAL 5012? 



Fatster schrieb:


> Ist RAL 6018
> .....


----------



## fatbikepeg (9. Februar 2019)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Februar 2019)

@fatbikepeg konntest du nicht schlafen?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (9. Februar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg konntest du nicht schlafen?


Du aber auch nicht?!


----------



## Starter77 (9. Februar 2019)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund


----------



## Speedskater (9. Februar 2019)

Morgenstund ist ungesund! 
Der frühe Wurm wird gefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2019)

..... und wer abends vögelt ..... kann morgens immer noch nicht fliegen


Vögel die morgens pfeifen ..... werden abends von der Katze gefressen .....

..... und jetzt wieder weiter mit:




wollte ich ja schon immer mal mit dem Bike befahren, nachdem ich aber ca. 5m weit zu Fuß kam, und das Eis unter mir anfing zu krachen


----------



## jaja007 (9. Februar 2019)

War heute in der fränkischen Schweiz unterwegs von Pegnitz nach Pottenstein.


----------



## Adieu (9. Februar 2019)

Gestern, oberhalb von Kandersteg.

Selbst in und um Kandersteg wäre es einladend genug gewesen, aber unser Plan war vom Sunnbüel auf dem Winterwanderweg zur Gemmi zu fahren.
Also mit der Seilbahn rauf, mit sehr freundlicher Unterstützung der Angestellten.

So gings dann los nach kurzer Abfahrt zur Spittelmatte.




Kurz nach dem ersten grösseren Anstieg am Berghotel Schwarenbach vorbei, wurde es durch windverfrachteten Schnee anspruchsvoller. Mittlerweile waren unsere Lüftdrücke aufgrund der weichen Piste so niedrig, dass die Reifen falten warfen.




Kleiner Mensch in grosser Landschaft beim Daubensee.




Auf dem Weg zurück.




Was hinauf geht, kommt auch wieder runter.









Ca. 2 h nach der Fahrt beim Schwarenbach vorbei war die Piste durch den Wind neu geformt und sorgte für viel Spass.




Genüssliches Schneewühlen führte uns langsam zurück zum Ausgangsort, wo wir eine heisse Schockolade und leckeren Kuchen genossen. Damit wir die Bikes nicht die Treppe zur Bahn hinauftragen mussten, wurde uns sogar angeboten, die Bikes, noch voller Schnee, durch das Restaurant direkt zum Eingang der Bahn zu stossen.




Schön war's, wir gehen bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (10. Februar 2019)

Ein Wochenende der besonderen Art.
Nein es ging nicht gleich Fat los, Dinge mussten geklärt werden, da bietet sich so a Berghütte förmlich an!
Auto gepackt


 

 

 


 
Dann wurde es dunkel und uns kam die Erhellung


 
Am nächsten Morgen dann diese super Stimmung


 


 
Mit diesen Glückmomente gings dann zurück auf unseren geliebten Isartrails


 
Und besuchten unser Maskottchen diesmal im Winterfell, äh Polyestergwand


 
Nach der kurzer Wildfütterung gings weiter


 


 
Am Ende war wieder alles Gut. Unter dem Motto...


 
Friede Freude Eierkuchen.


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2019)

Nachdem erstmalig nun auch bildlich dokumentiert werden konnte, dass das oberschwäbische Polyesterschwein winterhart ist und sich nicht zum überwintern in südlichere Gefilde absetzt, hier noch paar „Äääktschn“-Bilder vom Inn:

Aus der Rubrik:
Kann gut gehen, muss es aber nicht 










Routinier mit Heimvorteil


 

 



Orange is the new black


----------



## Starter77 (10. Februar 2019)

Abendliche Fahrt von letzter Woche. Mittlerweile ist der Schnee hier Geschichte...


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Februar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @fatbikepeg konntest du nicht schlafen?



Nicht so richtig. Hatte jetzt 1 Woche Urlaub und daher hat sich mein Tag-Nacht-Rhythmus etwas verschoben. Zudem hatte ich mir einen neuen PC anschaffen müssen und diesen die ganze Nacht lang einrichten müssen.

Heute hat es nur für eine kurze Regenrunde mit dem Pugs gereicht..


----------



## wosch (11. Februar 2019)

@fatbikepeg : auch wenn es mir immer die letzten Körner aus den Waden gesaugt hat, ich liebe dein Pugs


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Februar 2019)

Hab mal den Regen-Sonntag genutzt, um ein bisschen Material vom Oktober in Pod Smrkem zu schneiden...

Klick hier für FullHD Video


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. Februar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hab mal den Regen-Sonntag genutzt, um ein bisschen Material vom Oktober in Pod Smrkem zu schneiden...



Sehr g....
Muss ich hin.
Vielen Dank für's Schneiden/Zeigen.


----------



## Starter77 (11. Februar 2019)

Nochmal das Kona bewegt


----------



## harni (11. Februar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hab mal den Regen-Sonntag genutzt, um ein bisschen Material vom Oktober in Pod Smrkem zu schneiden...


Danke-etz hab ich auch mal nen Eindruck von den Trails. So Wege findet man in der Pfalz und in meiner Heimat in der Fränkischen Schweiz auch, allerdings eben nur vereinzelt.....
Wenn Pod Smrken nicht >500km weg wäre, würd ich da auch mal mit meinen Kindern hin-würde ihnen sicher taugen.

Grüße harni

P.S. des Garmin immer in der Mitte vom Bild kommt imho ned gut....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Februar 2019)

Das schöne an den PodSmrkem Trails ist, dass es keine endlosen Uphills gibt und sich auch Kids die Downhills selber erarbeiten können und Spaß dabei haben. Technisch schwierig sind die Trails auch nicht, aber auch nicht langweilig: je schneller man fährt, desto aufregender wird´s. So kommen auch Profis auf ihre Kosten. Und Einsteiger fahren eben langsamer. Ich würde sagen die Anfahrt lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, eine Woche passt perfekt mit Kids. Es gibt super Essen und klasse Bier dort und alles unverschämt günstig. Von der fränkischen Schweiz aus sind es nur 400-500km.

P.S. ja hast Recht das weiße Garmin sitzt ein bisschen auffällig im Bild, aber wegen der paar Filmchen schraub ich den Halter nicht ab! Vielleicht mach ich mal nen matt schwarzen Gummi-Überzug drüber


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Februar 2019)

ich hab heute das Wetter genutzt, die Gipfelbilder reiche ich noch nach Handyakku ist gerade bei 0%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Februar 2019)

Ziel war der erste Gipfel mit Bike 2019!
Die Skifahrer haben schon etwas geschmunzelt ..  

 
Leider war die Spur schlechter getreten als erhofft! 



 


Aber das Wetter entschädigt....


----------



## Familybikers (13. Februar 2019)

Hier auch noch unsere Bilder vom Sonntag, von der Tour zum Albert auf die Schwarzenberghütte 
Absolute Top Verhältnisse, 10 von 10 möglichen Punkten


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Februar 2019)

da gerade wenig los ist hier, noch paar Bilder von gestern....


 

 
Bunny Hop



 
ich kann unter einem Baum durchfahren...


 

 
im Schnee kann man dann auch mal so richtig das Hinterrad stehn lassen


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2019)

war 40km und 1000hm unterwegs .... jetzt macht das rechte Knie weh 

Schee wars trotzdem bei dem Wetter:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... jetzt macht das rechte Knie weh


wir sollten uns zusammen tun, bei mir zickt das linke Knie rum...


----------



## hw_doc (14. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wir sollten uns zusammen tun, bei mir zickt das linke Knie rum...



Rechts...


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wir sollten uns zusammen tun, bei mir zickt das linke Knie rum...



Mein linkes Knie ist wieder ok


----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. Februar 2019)

Bei mir war's auch rechts....


Gestern wieder die erste längere Fahrt:


----------



## Starter77 (14. Februar 2019)

Schnelle Feierabendrunde


Mit dem Handy


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Februar 2019)

Heutiges FatbikeGlück mit praller Sonne, 16 Grad und trockenen Trails 




 



 


 



 

Nachher relaxen im T-Shirt; leider hat noch keine erreichbare Eisdiele geöffnet....... 

Ein schönes Happy-Bike-Sonnen-Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (15. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> war 40km und 1000hm unterwegs .... jetzt macht das rechte Knie weh





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wir sollten uns zusammen tun, bei mir zickt das linke Knie rum...





hw_doc schrieb:


> Rechts...





drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> Bei mir war's auch rechts



Bei mir die Bandscheiben....

 Lösungsansatz:


----------



## hw_doc (16. Februar 2019)

Damit es hier auch mal wieder einen Bildbeitrag von mir gibt:



 
Erste Ausfahrt seit ungefähr vier Monaten.



nailz schrieb:


> Bei mir die Bandscheiben....
> 
> Lösungsansatz:
> Anhang anzeigen 826981



Ich fühle mich etwas wie das Schwein auf dem Pedal...


----------



## RoDeBo (16. Februar 2019)

fühlen wir uns nicht alle irgendwann mal so?!


----------



## skaster (16. Februar 2019)

Wenns denn nur 4 Monate gewesen wären.

Egal, Frühlingswetter




im Ruhrpott


----------



## hw_doc (16. Februar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Damit es hier auch mal wieder einen Bildbeitrag von mir gibt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 827206
> Erste Ausfahrt seit ungefähr vier Monaten.
> ...



So, das war heut für den Einstieg eigentlich viel zu viel, aber ich merke, ich hab Nachholbedarf. Mal sehen, was neben dem Knie die Knochen nachher melden. Groß Action war heut aber nicht dran...


----------



## digi-foto.at (16. Februar 2019)

Nach langer Zeit bin ich heute mit einem Freund auch wieder mal ne Runde raus gekommen..
Die Runde war so spaßig das ich komplett auf die Fotos vergessen hab 
Nur als wir wieder in Passau zurück waren hab ich noch mal kurz drauf gehalten 













lg
Kurt


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Februar 2019)

Eine der wohl letzten Spikestouren um Stoetzen herum. Unsere Brettl-Olympioniken und andere Langlaufasse waren noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## cluso (17. Februar 2019)




----------



## -zor- (17. Februar 2019)

1. einstell Runde ... ich bin zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (17. Februar 2019)




----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (17. Februar 2019)

So heute einfahr Ründchen für die neuen Fattys gemacht 



 

Okay das Trek vom Kumpel ist evtl schon etwas älter/dreckiger


----------



## versteher (17. Februar 2019)

Das war eine schöne Mittwochsrunde heute ...


----------



## Rommos (18. Februar 2019)

Nicht ich, aber ein paar Jungs in Ontario (jamesbaydescent)


----------



## Knarfifrank (18. Februar 2019)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 827793



hierzu die bewegten Bilder:


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. Februar 2019)

Vorige Woche in Ramsau am Dachstein:

























Schnee satt, schönes Wetter  -  was will man mehr...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (19. Februar 2019)

da ich gerade krank daheim bin und Zeit hab, hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von einer Tour im Januar:


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Februar 2019)

Du brauchst andere Reifen 

Gute Besserung


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Februar 2019)

@Knarfifrank jetzt at es da aber vielmehr Schnee,
Gleicher Hügel ander Variante von 2017


----------



## Deleted 482182 (19. Februar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Knarfifrank jetzt at es da aber vielmehr Schnee,
> Gleicher Hügel ander Variante von 2017


Der Knafifrank hat aber die geilere Musik


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Februar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Der Knafifrank hat aber die geilere Musik



Geschmackssache


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Februar 2019)

ich hab mich mal wieder an der mtb-news Challenge beteiligt, kommt dann noch ein Video mit den outtak´s


----------



## -zor- (23. Februar 2019)

war mal bissle spielen mit dem Wednesday, herrliches Bike geworden 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 





zu Hause erstmal schön den Tank aufgefüllt 



 

hach so schön kann Mittwoch am Samstag sein


----------



## versteher (23. Februar 2019)

Mittwoch am Samstag


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Februar 2019)

Beste Aussichten fürs Wochenende


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Februar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (23. Februar 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


>


 Was war mit dem Schmalspurer


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (23. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> herrliches Bike geworden


definitiv!


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Februar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Was war mit dem Schmalspurer



Zuwenig Anlauf für die Kante meinte er.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. Februar 2019)

Heute erste Family Frühlingstour bei Wahnsinnswetter und super Trailverhälnissen... Leider ich selber noch immer unfat, weil meine neue Sattelstütze erst vom Postsystem verschluckt und dann im falschen Maß geliefert wurde. Egal, so kommt das Santa nochmal auf ein paar Extrameilen, und der Rest der Gruppe war ja standesgemäß bereift  Komisches Gefühl, der einzige Schmalhans in der Gruppe zu sein 

immer wieder klasse, das 24-Zoll-Fatboy...


 

 

oben am Jagdschloss Platte...


 

Spieltrieb an einer bekannten Wippe am Wegrand...


 

 

Nichtfetter Spieltrieb an einem Flachwurzler...


 

Der Fatbiker fällt nicht weit vom Stamm, dachte ich mir. Was soll schon passieren?


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2019)

Der Armin und ich haben da etwas zusammengebaut:

Aus ALT:




mach NEU:




Okay, okay.... der @Speedskater hat geschraubt ....  der Fibbs hat Bier getrunken 

Mein besonderer Dank bei diesem Projekt geht an:

@Schofszipfe für das super Angebot 
@Speedskater für das super Einspeichen meiner Laufräder + das Besorgen der entsprechenden Teile
@hw_doc für das Auffinden der letzten verfügbaren Marge Lite polish 

Kleinigkeiten werden noch angepasst:
200er Bremsscheibe vorne, roter Spacer wird durch einen Silbernen ausgetauscht, anderer Vorbau, und evtl. anderer Sattel.


----------



## hw_doc (24. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Der Armin und ich haben da etwas zusammengebaut:
> 
> Aus ALT:
> Anhang anzeigen 830622
> ...



Geiles Teil!  

Bitte für die Bremsleitung vorne noch sowas besorgen, falls sich Leitung und Kabelbinder noch nicht an der Gabel verewigt haben:




 Hersteller: Jagwire


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!
> 
> Bitte für die Bremsleitung vorne noch sowas besorgen, falls sich Leitung und Kabelbinder noch nicht an der Gabel verewigt haben:
> 
> ...



Liegt schon bereit. Leitung muss aber zuerst nochbgekürzt werden, nachdem die 200ee Scheibe wieder dran kommt


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Februar 2019)

Das super Wetter genutzt, und nur zwei Fotos gemacht. Der Junior hat mich überrascht, ist Stellen gefahren wo so einige andere absteigen würden.


----------



## Speedskater (24. Februar 2019)

Mario, schaut super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. Februar 2019)

Pornokiste


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Pornokiste



nur mit dem Intend Vorbau


----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> nur mit dem Intend Vorbau


Schon bestellt?


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Der Armin und ich haben da etwas zusammengebaut:
> 
> Aus ALT:
> Anhang anzeigen 830622
> ...



Wunderschön 




Die Truck`s 




Aber ganz besonders Dein neues Fattie 
Gratuliere


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Schon bestellt?



Nee. Ich warte noch bissel


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nee. Ich warte noch bissel


Nach zwei Göcklinger bestellstn doch


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Nach zwei Göcklinger bestellstn doch



Hab nix mehr da, @Speedskater darf eins für mich mittrinken


----------



## Speedskater (24. Februar 2019)

Hab gestern das Dunkle getestet, sehr lecker und heute war das Helle dran, auch sehr lecker, aber das Dunkle hat gewonnen.

Heute Ausritt mit Michi auf den Feldberg




Allerdings mit dünnen Reifen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Februar 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Der Armin und ich haben da etwas zusammengebaut:


gibt es die Argons irgendwo im Angebot?
du bist hier doch min schon der Dritte oder Vierte der jetzt auf nem Nikoblei rumrollt


----------



## versteher (24. Februar 2019)

Auch heute wieder ein wunderschöner Mittwochs-Ausflug ...


----------



## F7 Uli (25. Februar 2019)

Dreimal offen bei bestem Wetter ins Berliner Umland


----------



## -zor- (25. Februar 2019)

Spring time


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Februar 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 830847
Super Bild!  (wenn auch eher ein plussiges)


----------



## -zor- (25. Februar 2019)

Danke 
... aber wenn hier 2.6er als pluss gehandelt werden sind 3.8er ja sowas von Fatt 

... ist für mich aber auch eher das Richtige Plus !!!


----------



## 2378TCDD (25. Februar 2019)

Wochenende mit der braunen Wildsau  in Balderschwang den bunten Zweibeinlern  aus dem Weg gegangen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (26. Februar 2019)

Ossi ärgern 
Vote for Fibbs
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2358630?in=potdPool

Und a Buidl von gestern


----------



## Starter77 (26. Februar 2019)

Erledigt.


----------



## Wilbi69 (26. Februar 2019)

tolles Bike - gratuliere. Mit Federweg wundert mich ja bei Dir Fibbs  , aber es ist mega schön - Grüsse


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Februar 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> tolles Bike - gratuliere. Mit Federweg wundert mich ja bei Dir Fibbs  , aber es ist mega schön - Grüsse



Außer bei den Reifen seh ICH keinen Federweg


----------



## Wilbi69 (26. Februar 2019)

Sorry habe das Bike beim Pickup wohl falsch zugeordnet


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Februar 2019)

Kleine Runde bei bestem Kaiserwetter gedreht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Februar 2019)

@Schofszipfe was ist der (Ozzi) überhaupt für ein Schwachkopf?


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Februar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Schofszipfe was ist der (Ossi) überhaupt für ein Schwachkopf?



der liebt Käsebrot


----------



## Deleted 482182 (26. Februar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Schofszipfe was ist der (Ossi) überhaupt für ein Schwachkopf?


Fatbikehasser vermutlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Februar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Schofszipfe was ist der (Ossi) überhaupt für ein Schwachkopf?


 Ozzi bitte!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Februar 2019)

Sorry korrigiert!


----------



## Berganbeter (26. Februar 2019)

I glaub dem Ozzi fehlt ein K.?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (26. Februar 2019)




----------



## Night-Mare (27. Februar 2019)

Die Kommentare von Ozzi waren doch voll mit Smilies - ich habe sie eher als witzeln aufgefasst.

Aber das Bild ist FTD - jetzt wäre doch BDW der nächste Schritt, oder?  Meine Stimme hätte es schon mal.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (27. Februar 2019)

Genau BdW mit ner schönen Bilderstory
dazu 
Auf gehts Fibbs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Februar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Genau BdW mit ner schönen Bilderstory
> dazu
> Auf gehts Fibbs



Nö. Ich mach ein Käsebrotaufbaufred


----------



## Deleted 217350 (27. Februar 2019)

Abendrunde in der Sonne, um die Sonne und um die Sonne herum... .


----------



## Peng999 (28. Februar 2019)

Mein neuer FatbikeStänder


----------



## Fatster (28. Februar 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Mein neuer FatbikeStänder
> Anhang anzeigen 832071



Du bai selber oder haste dir den schenken lassen?


----------



## harni (28. Februar 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Mein neuer Fatbike ständer....


Das ist aber keine artgerechte Umgebung


----------



## 2378TCDD (1. März 2019)

Anfang Februar bei unter 0 am Bodanrück Bodensee. BRRRR.  Da geniesst man doch die 17 Grad heute.....


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2019)

... merke: mit doppelt langer Hose wär's nur halb so BRRRR gewesen...


----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Anfang Februar bei unter 0 am Bodanrück Bodensee. BRRRR.  Da geniesst man doch die 17 Grad heute.....
> Anhang anzeigen 832326


Zeig das Bild lieber nicht dem Förster, sonst fängt der noch mit Flurschäden im gefrorenen Boden an


----------



## Deleted 482182 (1. März 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Anfang Februar bei unter 0 am Bodanrück Bodensee. BRRRR.  Da geniesst man doch die 17 Grad heute.....
> Anhang anzeigen 832326


Saugut


----------



## 2378TCDD (1. März 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... merke: mit doppelt langer Hose wär's nur halb so BRRRR gewesen...



Ja das merkt man schon  aber ich glaube es ist nicht linear  .

Eher vielleicht so: BRRRR=1/Hosenlänge x Adrenalinfaktor , wobei Adrenalinfaktor wiederum reziprok zur Hosenlänge zunimmt , daher das ganz ......anyway  .

Spass hats auf jedenfall gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (1. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Du bai selber oder haste dir den schenken lassen?



Selbst gepflanzt   



harni schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine artgerechte Umgebung



War nur Sightseeing

Hier war es cooler


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Ja das merkt man schon  aber ich glaube es ist nicht linear  .
> 
> Eher vielleicht so: BRRRR=1/Hosenlänge x Adrenalinfaktor , wobei Adrenalinfaktor wiederum reziprok zur Hosenlänge zunimmt , daher das ganz ......anyway  .
> 
> Spass hats auf jedenfall gemacht


----------



## 2378TCDD (1. März 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Selbst gepflanzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah, das sieht sehr cool aus, wo ist das genau?
Und lass mich raten: >17°C


----------



## Peng999 (2. März 2019)

1,5h Östlich von Dubai
Sehr cooles Trailcenter

Kein Shuttle, alles Trampeln mit lässigen Lines


----------



## Wilbi69 (2. März 2019)

Nach 2.5 Wochen krankheitsbedingter Pause endlich wieder aufs Bike..das Fatboy bekommt aktuelĺ 1 paar JJ 4.8 und vorne 28 Zähne..daher bin ich aufs Huradax 




 


 


 


 auf dem Baum ginge der Snow Avalanche hinten weg..die Minions sind da stärker auf nassem Holz ( mein Eindruck) ..so kleiner Blick auf den See war auch drin 

 ..war schön..morgen Treffe ich Chris mit seinem braunen Huradax in seinem Revier zu einem Ausritt..freue mich schon..Grüsse


----------



## 2378TCDD (3. März 2019)

So, erste artgerechte Runde mit dem gelben Rennrad hinter mir (oops falsches Forum .). 



 

Jetzt mal auf die braune Wildsau schwingen, die durfte sich schon mal im Auto aufwärmen ....




Grüsse und gute Besserung an Wilbi!


----------



## cluso (3. März 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> So, erste artgerechte Runde mit dem gelben Rennrad hinter mir (oops falsches Forum .).



Geile Bikes.


----------



## 2378TCDD (3. März 2019)

Gerade noch meine fate braune Wilsau ausgeführt . Dabei noch nen "Dropcenter" entdeckt der nach n bissel ausräumen dann doch eher für mein DH geeignet ist.



 


 
Hier noch 2 Stellen der Abfahrt (nur Rad mangels Copilot ),   das Ei der Nadel  äh Nadelöhr, Lenker passt gerade so durch:


 
Und noch der ebenfalls eher technische Abschluss 



 


 


 
Schön war's und sogar mit Sonne. Genügend rumgewühlt  für heute....


----------



## chris4711 (3. März 2019)

Gestern wegen Karneval in die Wälder geflüchtet.
Zwischendrin gibts ein ganz kurzes Stück über Asphalt oder Feldweg. Natürlich bin ich über den Feldweg und was passiert?




Der lange Nagel steckte komplett drin / am HR links außen. Ob innen was vermackt ist, weiß ich nicht. Am Rahmen ist absolut nichts zu sehen. Hab statt nem Ersatzschlauch zum ersten Mal ne "Wurst" verwendet.
Minipumpe am Fattie benutzen war gar nicht so schlimm wie vermutet.

Im Anschluss ganz famoos(t) durch n Wald.




Und an felsigen Pfaden entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (3. März 2019)

Wer hat Euch denn den ganzen Schnee geklaut


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2019)

Kannste behalten!


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kannste behalten!



Danke


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kannste behalten!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (3. März 2019)

Nach den Schneemassen heißt es jetzt Säge immer am Mann


----------



## versteher (3. März 2019)

Hier lag auch einiges im Weg herum ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (4. März 2019)

Musste unbedingt mal die Neuen Reifen ausprobieren. Testurteil: Besser als sehr gut !


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. März 2019)

Sehr cool 
Echt schade das die Hütte über den Winter nicht mehr offen hat! 
Das war übrigens meine erste Fatbike Tour


----------



## cluso (5. März 2019)

Rosenmontag, Resturlaub...schnell los bevor der Sturm kommt


----------



## markus-maximus (5. März 2019)

Schnee kann ich auch.  Vorletzte Woche auf der Alb etwas vom harschen Schnee, Eis überrascht worden...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Nach den Schneemassen heißt es jetzt Säge immer am Mann



Autsch....Profitip: Das ist die Beste die noch gut in den Camalback paßt. Da braucht man keine Kraft beim Sägen und spart Speicherplatz, weils Video nur 10sec dauern würde 

https://www.knivesandtools.de/de/pt...MIwvKOk-Lr4AIVh-R3Ch04JQ50EAQYAiABEgLUxfD_BwE

G.


----------



## Uptown767 (5. März 2019)

Verrückt, den gleichen Ständer hab ich auch.




Peng999 schrieb:


> Mein neuer FatbikeStänder
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 832071


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. März 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Autsch....Profitip: Das ist die Beste die noch gut in den Camalback paßt. Da braucht man keine Kraft beim Sägen und spart Speicherplatz, weils Video nur 10sec dauern würde
> 
> https://www.knivesandtools.de/de/pt...MIwvKOk-Lr4AIVh-R3Ch04JQ50EAQYAiABEgLUxfD_BwE
> 
> G.



wenn dem Chris sein Eierphone eine Schneidefunktion hätte wäre das auch kein Problem 

so oft hab ich die Säge auch nicht dabei, darf also bleiben  momentan wäre ein Fichtenmoped aber sinnvoller....


----------



## dopaul (6. März 2019)

Gibts noch keine App, die aus dem iPhone-Blitz einen Laserschneider macht....?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (6. März 2019)

Nach langer Fat-Abstinenz wegen einem neuen anderen Rad endlich mal wieder auf dem Pugsley; ist wie nach Hause kommen



 
fast oben


 
geschafft


 
oben gibts was feines


 
neue Wege...


 
...führen zu leider geschlossenen Verpflegungsstationen


 
Reifenneid?


 
und tschüss, schön wars


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. März 2019)

Paar Pics vom gestrigen Pendeln

Hinweg
Transportband an der "Kiss-Kaut"





Rückweg





1x Laubbläser bitte





Bisi trailen zum Abschluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (7. März 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Paar Pics vom gestrigen Pendeln
> 
> Hinweg
> Transportband an der "Kiss-Kaut"
> ...



Dein Shuttle....?


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. März 2019)

dopaul schrieb:


> Dein Shuttle....?


Good idea


----------



## rumigali (7. März 2019)

der Schnee verschwindet so langsam aber das Fatty macht auch ohne Spass...


----------



## CC. (7. März 2019)

He, he - cool! 
Was macht das Loki?


----------



## rumigali (7. März 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> He, he - cool!
> Was macht das Loki?


das Loki war gerade erst 5 Tage in Finale Ligure und hatte seinen Spass samt "Herrchen"....


----------



## Knarfifrank (8. März 2019)

Eine Mini 3 Gipfel Tour


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. März 2019)

bei. 0.24 die Äste hab ich rausgesägt, damit man unter dem Baum durchfahren kann!


----------



## Knarfifrank (8. März 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> bei. 0.24 die Äste hab ich rausgesägt, damit man unter dem Baum durchfahren kann!


Ach dann waren das deine Fatbike Spuren die ich gesehen hab. Danke fürs schneiden


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. März 2019)

Feierabendrunde vor dem großen Regen...













Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (9. März 2019)

@Eddy2012   ist das Bike silber oder in Raw....kanns leider nicht genau erkennen auf den Bildern?


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. März 2019)

rumigali schrieb:


> @Eddy2012   ist das Bike silber oder in Raw....kanns leider nicht genau erkennen auf den Bildern?



Hallo,

es ist in raw.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## rumigali (9. März 2019)

raw super,da hätte ich ein paar Fragen...ich schreib Dir eine PN.


----------



## 2378TCDD (9. März 2019)

Heute mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat am Rande der Alb und der Legalität unterwegs gewesen. Gut dass ich nicht zu Fuss gehend unterwegs war .


----------



## Dirty-old-man (9. März 2019)

Dillinger Fruehlingstestfahrt mit H2O-Besuchen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (9. März 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat am Rande der Alb und der Legalität


Wo isch no au dees? Isch dees d Echaz em Daal? 
Guggsch no au dass d et ra'haglescht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (9. März 2019)

Noi desch bei Urach abr no uf dr Alb oba quasi bevor Dr nahaglschd . Des unda ischd Erms ned d Echaz


----------



## Dirty-old-man (9. März 2019)

Haus mr schier gau deenkt.

Abr et gwisst 

Hau z Urach glernet.


----------



## hw_doc (9. März 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Dillinger Fruehlingstestfahrt mit H2O-Besuchen.



Du bist in der letzten Zeit offenbar durch Plastik gefahren - ein großer Teil hat sich fest in Deinen Speichen verfangen...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. März 2019)

Heut mal mit etwas mehr Spieltrieb als sonst unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## rumigali (9. März 2019)

Frühling vs. Winter....


----------



## Knarfifrank (10. März 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heut mal mit etwas mehr Spieltrieb als sonst unterwegs gewesen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 835890
> 
> ...


So cool. Solche angelegten Trails fehlen mir hier. Neid


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. März 2019)

Ein paar Eindrücke vom nach-Hause-Pendeln am verg. Freitag.

Trail-Einstieg:





alpin angehauchter (Seilsicherung) Pfad oberhalb des Mühlbachs





Schlüsselstelle (talauswärts) Anstieg über größere, teils glatte Felsplatten mit Absatz in der Mitte (No-fall-zone links runter)





nach ein paar weiteren netten Stellen plätschert es dann wildromatisch : - ) dahin





bis zum Abschluss noch eine Brücke mit jeweils 2 höheren Aufstiegs-/Abstiegsstufen wartet





Immer wieder chic.


----------



## BigJohn (11. März 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Ein paar Eindrücke vom nach-Hause-Pendeln am verg. Freitag.
> 
> Trail-Einstieg:
> 
> ...


Pendeln... haste noch Worte


----------



## dopaul (11. März 2019)

Auf den ersten Blick könnte man bei so einer Pendelstrecke neidisch werden.... 


.....aber jeden Tag müssen würde ich das nicht wollen....


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Pendeln... haste noch Worte



 



dopaul schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick könnte man bei so einer Pendelstrecke neidisch werden....
> .....aber jeden Tag müssen würde ich das nicht wollen....



Nee - ich auch ned jeden Tag - deswegen kann ich ja aus 3 verschiedenen Auf- und Abfahrten wählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbstone (11. März 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Nee - ich auch ned jeden Tag - deswegen kann ich ja aus 3 verschiedenen Auf- und Abfahrten wählen



  was würde ich pendeln.... .


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. März 2019)

elbstone schrieb:


> was würde ich pendeln.... .



Das Messer noch bisi tiefer reinstecken...






...und rumdrehen... 










Sorry Leutz - will euch ned ärgern...klar oder? 
Sollt euch nur dran erfreuen.


----------



## BigJohn (11. März 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Das Messer noch bisi tiefer reinstecken...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich nehm an, das fährst du Alles in beide Richtungen?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich nehm an, das fährst du Alles in beide Richtungen?


Sachen, die man rauf fahren kann, sind in aller Regel zu langweilig zum runterfahren LOL


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich nehm an, das fährst du Alles in beide Richtungen?



...auf'm Hinnerrad


----------



## dopaul (11. März 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> (...) Sorry Leutz - will euch ned ärgern...klar oder?(...)


Ich glaub dir kein Wort


----------



## elbstone (11. März 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Sorry Leutz - will euch ned ärgern...klar oder?
> Sollt euch nur dran erfreuen.



Ne is Klar.....

Sadist 

Gehe jetzt in mein Kämmerlein und heul in mein Kissen


----------



## waldheinz (15. März 2019)

Fatbike Tour mit "TBA" im Thüringer Wald / Rennsteig!!! Februar 2019


----------



## Wilbi69 (16. März 2019)

Kurze Ausfahrt nach dem grossen Regen 


Ein paar Trails gefahren 




 
hinte etwas See...morgen gehts mit Chris und seinem braunen Huradax in sein Revier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (16. März 2019)

schnelle Runde vor dem Regen


----------



## Oberfoerster (16. März 2019)

waldheinz schrieb:


> Fatbike Tour mit "TBA" im Thüringer Wald / Rennsteig!!! Februar 2019
> 
> 
> Wo ist das? (speziell letztes Bild)


----------



## waldheinz (16. März 2019)

TBA ist Thüringer Bike Abenteuer. tba-bike.de
Mit dem Dirk haben wir schon diverse Touren und Fahrtechnik Trainings gemacht.

Und das letzte Bild. Das ist auf dem Rennsteig, unserem Höhenweg in Thüringen. Da gibt es immer mal feine Trails zu fahren.


----------



## Oberfoerster (16. März 2019)

Ah ok, kannte ich nicht, muss ich mal schauen.
Rennsteig ist klar, ich wollte es etwas genauer wissen, komme auch von da


----------



## waldheinz (16. März 2019)

Das ist der Trail zur Triniusbaude runter.


----------



## Oberfoerster (16. März 2019)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. März 2019)

Gemmas O
Auf gehts beim Schichtl


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. März 2019)

Allahopp


----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. März 2019)

Abfahrt


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Gemmas O
> Auf gehts beim Schichtl
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 838672



Super 

Und die guatn Weißwürscht hast au dabei


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Abfahrt
> Anhang anzeigen 838725



Do kriagn mia ja hoffentlich bald mal a paar Buidln von die neichn Radln zum seng


----------



## Wilbi69 (17. März 2019)

Heute  mit Chris in seinem Revier..lange steil hoch mit pain und dann steil runter


----------



## Wilbi69 (17. März 2019)

Sorry..hier die Fotos..




 


 
Zunge raus ..wenn Chris in der luft war hat er vor Greude gejauchzt...geil 


Für mich war so steiles Gelände Neuland aber es hat mega Spass gemacht 




 
Klasse Tour..danke Chris und Grüsse an die fatte Gemeinde


----------



## 2378TCDD (17. März 2019)

Danke zurück, tolle Aktion heute! Gerne wieder


----------



## Deleted 482182 (18. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Do kriagn mia ja hoffentlich bald mal a paar Buidln von die neichn Radln zum seng


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. März 2019)

So ein verregnetes Wochenende, langsam wird´s Zeit für Frühling mit Sonne und Wärme...

Trotzdem - die Trails waren offen...

Landgrafenschlucht







Aufstieg zum Königstein 
















 Am Königstein



Weinstraße 



Kurz vorm Drachenstein 



Panoramaweg am Burschenschaftsdenkmal 



Schee war´s...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (18. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 839269 Anhang anzeigen 839270 Anhang anzeigen 839271 Anhang anzeigen 839272 Anhang anzeigen 839273 Anhang anzeigen 839274



Klasse 

Aber da hat sich doch tatsächlich noch ein Eislaster dazugesellt 

Und der Wau Wau schaut auch etwas ängstlich drein


----------



## Fatster (18. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klasse
> 
> Aber da hat sich doch tatsächlich noch ein Eislaster dazugesellt
> 
> Und der Wau Wau schaut auch etwas ängstlich drein



Dazugesellt? 
Püh! 

Der Eislaster hat den Rawen gezeigt, wo‘s lang geht 

Und der „Wau Wau“ ist übrigens ein höchst gefährlicher Kenndso-Terrier  ... kannst den @hw_doc oder den @klausklein fragen. 
Auf dem Bild ist er gerade in der „zerbeiße ich gleich die Rahmen oder nur die Räder“ Entscheidungsfindungsphase


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. März 2019)

Noch ein paar bewegte Bilder vom letzten Samstag, oder war es doch ein Sonntag?? 
Egal, wunderschön war es auf alle Fälle:


----------



## Messerharry (19. März 2019)

Schön, wo seid ihr gewesen?


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. März 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar bewegte Bilder vom letzten Samstag, oder war es doch ein Sonntag??
> Egal, wunderschön war es auf alle Fälle:



Einfach Geil Buben 
Jetzt nur noch nen Laubbläser vorn an den Truck schnallen , dann geht's so richtig ab 

Bei mir gibt's statt Laub immer noch viel Schnee


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. März 2019)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Schön, wo seid ihr gewesen?



Allertiefstes Schwabenland 
Die Gegend sollte dir bekannt sein


----------



## Deleted 482182 (19. März 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Allertiefstes Schwabenland
> Die Gegend sollte dir bekannt sein


Sauloch 
Dort hab ich mein Weingut


----------



## Messerharry (19. März 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Allertiefstes Schwabenland
> Die Gegend sollte dir bekannt sein


Mit Blätter unten siehts bissle anders aus, aber ja, das ein und andere kam mit bekannt vor ;-)


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2019)

Good morning .... 

Live from the Pälzer Wood:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (21. März 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Good morning ....
> 
> Live from the Pälzer Wood:
> Anhang anzeigen 840515



 ... you are really a crazy dog! 

But STOP pinkeling on the rocks!


----------



## Peng999 (22. März 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Good morning ....
> 
> Live from the Pälzer Wood:
> Anhang anzeigen 840515



Wo ist das genau ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. März 2019)

Da warst du auch schon  

Luger Geierstein bei Wernersberg


----------



## Peng999 (22. März 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Da warst du auch schon



Ah...
Sehr schön isses da


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. März 2019)

Heute mal kurz das schöne Wetter für eine "NeueLenkerProbefahrt" genutzt 





Fattes Wochenende wünsch ich euch


----------



## Deleted 482182 (22. März 2019)

Von mir auch ein Fettes Wochenende


 

 

 
Grillsaison könnt ma morgen einläuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (23. März 2019)

So langsam möchte ich auch mal wieder Trails ohne Schnee fahren 

War trotzdem wieder Geil Heute Morgen


----------



## Deleted 482182 (23. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So langsam möchte ich auch mal wieder Trails ohne Schnee fahren
> 
> War trotzdem wieder Geil Heute Morgen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 841246 Anhang anzeigen 841247 Anhang anzeigen 841248 Anhang anzeigen 841249 Anhang anzeigen 841250 Anhang anzeigen 841251


Da hast aber eine geile Firstline reingelegt


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Da hast aber eine geile Firstline reingelegt



Ein bisschen zittrig , aber wenigsten ohne Abwurf


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So langsam möchte ich auch mal wieder Trails ohne Schnee fahren


Krass!
bei uns in der Pfalz ist seit ein paar Tagen Frühling mit beginnender Obstblüte und T-Shirt Wetter!


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. März 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Krass!
> bei uns in der Pfalz ist seit ein paar Tagen Frühling mit beginnender Obstblüte und T-Shirt Wetter!



Na Hoffentlich ist es dann im September nicht zu Heiß bei Euch , wenn ich da zwei Wochen Urlaub mache


----------



## bikebecker (23. März 2019)

Hallo
Endlich mal wieder im Taunus unterwegs .









Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Fatster (23. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> So langsam möchte ich auch mal wieder Trails ohne Schnee fahren



Stark Du sein und ein wenig Geduld Du noch haben musst, weißer Jedi


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Stark Du sein und ein wenig Geduld Du noch haben musst, weißer Jedi



Geduld ? was ist das 

Ihr erfreut Euch schon der schönsten Trails und ich grabe mich hier durch Metertiefen Schnee 

Aber Morgen probier ich mal einen ( eventuell Schneefreien ) Trail in der Nähe


----------



## Deleted 482182 (23. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Geduld ? was ist das
> 
> Ihr erfreut Euch schon der schönsten Trails und ich grabe mich hier durch Metertiefen Schnee
> 
> Aber Morgen probier ich mal einen ( eventuell Schneefreien ) Trail in der Nähe


Ich kann die weiße Schei55e heuer auch nimmer sehen.


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (24. März 2019)

Gestern hatte bei unserer Tour auch endlich mal wieder einer ne Cam dabei.
Allerdings Schnee wahr hier lang nimmer gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (24. März 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Geduld ? was ist das
> 
> Ihr erfreut Euch schon der schönsten Trails und ich grabe mich hier durch Metertiefen Schnee
> 
> Aber Morgen probier ich mal einen ( eventuell Schneefreien ) Trail in der Nähe



Hurrahhhhhh es hat geklappt 

Endlich mal ein Trockener Trail 



 

 

 

 

 



Die neuen Sommerreifen sind einfach Spitze


----------



## versteher (24. März 2019)

Heute noch etwas den Frühling genossen ...




Da hatte jemand aber mächtig Appetit ;-)


----------



## Wilbi69 (25. März 2019)

Gestern eine Tour in der Schweiz bei Glattfelden...


Mein Kumpel durfte meinen Fatboy mit den neuen JJ4.8 fahren 


Er kam problemslos überall durch und runter mit denen ..ich genoss
mega die frisch aufgezogenen Minions 




Tolle trails mit schöner Aussicht..hinten der Rhein 


Allen einen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## dopaul (25. März 2019)

Ich habe mich gestern der DIMB IG Taunus bei einer Flachrunde angeschlossen und bin anschliessend per Rad zurück nach MZ gefahren. Dabei bin ich endlich mal am Luftbrückendenkmal vorbei gekommen.
Das Streckenprofil hätte keines Fatbike bedurft, hat mir aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## Eddy2012 (25. März 2019)

Wir waren gestern im Hainich- Urwald unterwegs. Frühlingserwachen überall - Märzenbecher, Bärlauch usw. stehen schon in Reih und Glied... Allerdings gab es auch reichlich Dornengewächse, eins davon hat mir eine ungeplante "Pause" eingebracht...


























Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## nailz (30. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Grillsaison könnt ma morgen einläuten


Werd' ich nie verstehen.....dass es beim Grillen eine Saison geben soll/te .?! Gesundheitsbedingt " musste" ich über den Winter öfter Grillen als Biken. Win-Lose- Situation
Morgen hoffe ich auf eine Win-Win-Situation


----------



## Rommos (30. März 2019)

nailz schrieb:


> Werd' ich nie verstehen.....dass es beim Grillen eine Saison geben soll/te .?! Gesundheitsbedingt " musste" ich über den Winter öfter Grillen als Biken. Win-Lose- Situation
> Morgen hoffe ich auf eine Win-Win-Situation


...es wird "durchgegrillt"


----------



## Deleted 482182 (30. März 2019)

nailz schrieb:


> Werd' ich nie verstehen.....dass es beim Grillen eine Saison geben soll/te .?! Gesundheitsbedingt " musste" ich über den Winter öfter Grillen als Biken. Win-Lose- Situation
> Morgen hoffe ich auf eine Win-Win-Situation


Es gibt für alles eine Saison, selbst fürs Bier 
Heute mal schauen was der Schnee so duad. Nonix gscheids hod a gsogt, da Bruda Winta


----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. März 2019)

Schnee "von gestern", Richtung Schellenberg Opf



 
wirklich fatte Reifen




und die Frage nach der Haftreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Es gibt für alles eine Saison, selbst fürs Bier
> Heute mal schauen was der Schnee so duad. Nonix gscheids hod a gsogt, da Bruda Winta
> Anhang anzeigen 844216 Anhang anzeigen 844217 Anhang anzeigen 844218 Anhang anzeigen 844219


Auf XTR-Bremsen umgestiegen?


----------



## Wilbi69 (31. März 2019)

Kleine Tour mit Sohnemann zu seinem Spielrevier..vorher hat er mein Huradax mal in die Luft gebracht  




 
Jede Minute auf einem Fatbike ist ein Gewinn ..Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 482182 (31. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Auf XTR-Bremsen umgestiegen?


Ja, will schauen ob die wirklich so schlecht ist.


----------



## dopaul (31. März 2019)

Hab ein bisschen das Rheinhessische unsicher gemacht....


----------



## 2378TCDD (31. März 2019)

Liebe Grüsse vom Bodensee an alle Fääätiees!


----------



## Tomwptp (31. März 2019)

"Last Order" im Winterpokal. Also noch mal schnell das Dickschiff durch die Elfringhauser Schweiz gescheucht und 18 Punkte gesichert.



Elfringhauser Schweiz mit Blick Richtung Langenberger Sender








Futterpause am Bismarkturm unterhalb des Langenberger Senders
Grüße Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (31. März 2019)

Yesterday...


 

Klar zu erkennen: Die korrekte Farbe unten links anner Gabel!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. März 2019)

Fette Frühlings Tour...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. März 2019)

Und hier der Film dazu:

FullHD-Link: https://vstatic.mtb-news.de/videos/1/6/8/1/_/video/d07179a_1861_FetteFrhlingsrunde-fhd.m4v


----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2019)

Von mir gibt es eine kleine Zusammenfassung der letzten Tage. Es war nichts besonderes, aber doch irgendwie sehr schön 

Ich war z. B. in Oberweckerstell (weil ich den Namen sehr nett finde ) 




… und habe einen Eierautomaten entdeckt (Sachen gibt's )




Hatte mich eigentlich ziemlich gefreut auf den Trail 




Und hier noch mein Lieblingsplatz


----------



## Woppes (31. März 2019)

Heute bei schönstem Wetter unterwegs...


 

 

 

Da fehlt doch was...


 

Belohnung...


 

Danach ging’s wieder in den Wald...


----------



## rsu (1. April 2019)

Mal wieder ein Papa Sohn Ausflug...


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. April 2019)

und Mama´s Oldtimer will auch mit aufs Bild


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. April 2019)

3,75km  vor der Haustür gedreht


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 3,75km  vor der Haustür gedreht
> Anhang anzeigen 845212 Anhang anzeigen 845213 Anhang anzeigen 845218



Das waren bestimmt 3,75km SENKRECHT


----------



## rsu (1. April 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> und Mama´s Oldtimer will auch mit aufs Bild




Den sollte man wegretouchieren  Bergab lässt sie uns immer alleine, Ihr wird auf der Achterbahn schlecht 

Heute Runde in den Sonnenuntergang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. April 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das waren bestimmt 3,75km SENKRECHT



Dazu bräuchte ich ein E-Bike mit 2x 700er Akku


----------



## hw_doc (2. April 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Dazu bräuchte ich ein E-Bike mit 2x 700er Akku



Oder nen Red Bull...  B)
BTW: Noch ein bissl Blau ans Fat Argon?


----------



## Wilbi69 (2. April 2019)

Nach nem langen Tag an der Börse noch ne kleine Runde starr mit den JJ..mein erster Ausritt..die Trails waren trocken und auch steil hoch ging top ..aber eben "trocken" no surprise..


Herrlich 

 Grüsse


----------



## digi-foto.at (3. April 2019)

Endlich gibt's wieder etwas Sonne zu tanken nach Feierabend 









lg
Kurt


----------



## Fatster (6. April 2019)

Als Fetter unter Schlanken


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Als Fetter unter Schlanken
> Anhang anzeigen 846891



Jetzt weiß ich auch warum Du so auf breite Reifen stehst 

Damit die Bratwurstsemmel nicht vom Rad fällt


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Als Fetter unter Schlanken
> Anhang anzeigen 846891



Schlankes Würstle


----------



## Fatster (6. April 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schlankes Würstle



*Das *war auch mein Gedanke 
Dafür waren die sich anschließenden Kuchenstücke umso größer


----------



## Gravelander (7. April 2019)

Gestern mit dem Auto zum Steigerwald und Baumwipfelpfad bei Ebrach gefahren.

Man darf das Auto von außen gar nicht anschauen, sondern bei den Fatbikes einfach nur stur alle Räder abmontieren und die Räder reinlegen. Bin selbst immer wieder aufs neue überrascht, wie geräumig es ist.

Dies war quasi der ultimative Test für unsere Frankreichradtour, bei welcher wir in 1,5 Monaten bis ins Nachbarland düsen und von dort aus mit den Fatbikes weiter bis nach Spanien. Hätte mich arg beschäftigt hierfür einen Leihwagen oder eine separate Fahrradaufhängung zu besorgen, aber nochmal Glück gehabt.












Das schwierigste ist eigentlich erst das Ausladen und die Radmontage mit den Ritzeln, echt nervig, aber so langsam krieg ich den Dreh raus und werd immer schneller dabei.

Dann aber endlich auf den Pfad bis hin zum wunderbaren Aussichtsturm.












Dann noch durch den wunderbaren Wald geradelt bis hin zum Handthal und deren Burgruine, wo man wunderbar speisen kann.




Zurück am Auto wartet natürlich schon die Frau ungeduldig.




aber auch hier wurde wieder das Wunder des Einladens vollzogen: problemlos, schnell und definitiv randvoll. 

Hier übrigens noch unsere nächste große Sommertour im nächsten Monat:




wir haben uns da ganz bewusst gegen den eigentlichen Hauptverlauf des Pilgerweges entschieden und wollen von Lyon ziemlich schnurstracks nach Montpellier und dem Mittelmeer fahren. Ab da wird es größtenteils aber doch auf dem Via Tolosana über Toulouse nach St Jean Pied De Port gehen.
Vom Streckenverlauf sollte es ziemlich leicht werden. Bis auf das Endstück gibt es kaum wirkliche Höhenmeter und so werden wir sicher sehr lang einfach nur rollen rollen und rollen.
Das Endstück nach Santiago soll dann mal ein anderer Sommerurlaub werden, dann hätten wir es in drei Touren von daheim bis nach Westspanien gebracht.

Schönes Wochenende euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (7. April 2019)

Gravelander schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Hier übrigens noch unsere nächste große Sommertour im nächsten Monat:
> 
> ...


Sehr geil 
Habt eine spannende Tour und eine schöne Zeit (auch wenn es noch etwas dauert).


----------



## Starter77 (7. April 2019)

Heute eine Runde mit dem Dicken gedreht 
47km pure Freude


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (7. April 2019)

Wir wahren heut auch wieder in kleiner Truppe mit den dicken unterwegs.
Aktuell ziehen sich die Touren zwar noch wegen mangelnder Kondition aber es ist ja auch erst Frühling. Ich für meinen Teil hab mich aufs Mukluk schon recht gut eingegroovt. Die Tatsache das des Mukluk eine ordentliche Bergziege ist lässt moch über die leichten schwächen auf dem Trail gut hinwegsehen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. April 2019)

Fahrbahnverengung


----------



## dopaul (8. April 2019)

Wenn ich deinen Lenker und die Bäume so betrachte.....


...... du hast eindeutig rückwärts eingeparkt....


----------



## Eddy2012 (8. April 2019)

Samstag rund um die Wartburg...

Felsenweg zum Hirschstein







"Klettersteig" für Dicke 



Hochwaldgrotte 



vom Karthausgarten zum Burschenschaftsdenkmal 



im Hintergrund die Wartburg 



rangezoomt 






Panoramaweg zum Burschenschaftsdenkmal 



Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. April 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Samstag rund um die Wartburg...
> 
> Felsenweg zum Hirschstein
> Anhang anzeigen 847720
> ...



Das 3.Bild schaut interessant aus


----------



## Fatster (8. April 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Das 3.Bild schaut interessant aus



Nuffzuus ohne „E“ aber „e“her schwierig


----------



## Eddy2012 (8. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nuffzuus ohne „E“ aber „e“her schwierig



Nuffzu auch mit "E" kaum machbar, aber runnerzu für die Crack´s mit und ohne "E" fahrbar. Ich nicht - aus dem Alter bin ich raus...


----------



## Fatster (8. April 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> .. aus dem Alter bin ich raus...



dito!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. April 2019)

dopaul schrieb:


> Wenn ich deinen Lenker und die Bäume so betrachte.....
> 
> 
> ...... du hast eindeutig rückwärts eingeparkt....


Ertappt!


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> dito!



SETZEN ..... 6


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. April 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 847757
> Ertappt!


Vorsicht! Bei dem lockeren Boden könnten die Reifen Schmutz aufnehmen!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. April 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Bei dem lockeren Boden könnten die Reifen Schmutz aufnehmen!


Bei unserer gemeinsamen Tour im Siegerland,hab ich dich extra immer vorfahren lassen,damit du mich nicht beim Putzen erwischen konntest!


----------



## 2378TCDD (8. April 2019)

So, hier noch ein paar Pics aus dem Schnee Ende März (Davos Morning Flow Ride) mit Juliane und Chris (thx! )

Wenn auch früh (6 Uhr) dafür aber faul  mit Bahn & Gondel hoch auf fast 2900m...






Ok, dann noch brutale 20 Höhenmeter Muskelarbeit 





Und den Sonnenaufgang genießen  





Dann kommt der Spaaaaaass! 










Pause mit isotonischem Schüamli-Pflüamli...





Einige Höhenmeter tiefer mit der Bahn wieder zurück. 




Nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder! Kann man nur empfehlen und es werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Dicke! 

Mehr Pics gibt's hier: https://www.ride.ch/de/news/der-beste-morning-flow-ride-aller-Zeiten

Cheers


----------



## Perlenkette (8. April 2019)

Wenn da mal nicht @Votec Tox dabei ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (8. April 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Wenn da mal nicht @Votec Tox dabei ist ....


 Hier bleibt nix unbemerkt


----------



## Shithitter (8. April 2019)

Morning Flow Ride Davos 2019 war echt genial!
Hat Spass gemacht mit Votec Tox & 2378TCDD den Berg runter zu donnern

Hier noch das passende Video:





Danke Votec Tox fürs Powerslide Foto


----------



## fatbikepeg (9. April 2019)

*Frühlingstour Bad Doberan *



ich war 3 Tage dort

Starten wir mal ganz altmodisch am Bahnhof, wo auch schon die Mollibahn zu bestaunen ist.











Am nächsten Morgen, ganz in der Früh die noch schlafende Stadt nach Sehenswürdigkeiten durchkämmt und im Klostergarten die Bänke geradegerückt 






Oh, achso, hier nochmal das schöne Doberaner Münster in voller Pracht.. bei meinem letzten Besuch war alles noch eingezäunt und verhüllt.











Klostergartenidylle..











Klostermauer






Heimatmuseum






Morgenidylle











Fatbikeliebe ist...










Torhaus mit altem Stadttor - dieses Jahr 250 Jahre alt






alte Klosterruine











kuckkuck..





Ah, vernünftige Fatbikeständer.. und im Hintergrund das restaurierte alte Kornhaus.






Danach gings zum Strandabstecher nach *Heiligendamm*...

Parallel zum Radweg fährt die Mollibahn  (Dammchaussee)






Endlich am Strand.. wenn Engel reisen, ist natürlich die ganze Zeit Kaiserwetter 






Beach Cruising











Eine der drei Waldkapellen in Heiligendamm:









geht weiter...


----------



## fatbikepeg (9. April 2019)

Dann gab es noch einen kleinen Ausflug zur *Glashäger Quelle bei Hohenfelde*:
Zunächst musste der Eislaster im Wiegetritt über Stülow nach Glashagen hochgetreten werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann hieß es Lenker festhalten und quer übers Feld, vorbei an blühendem Weißdorn, zum Quellental runterpesen..






Endlich den Quellentaltrail erreicht..
















und da ist er - der Quelltempel





----

Schließlich gab es noch einige Erkundungstouren um das *Bollhagener Fließ* herum.

Wieder jede Menge Frühjahrsblüher: Der Waldboden ist übersäht mit weißen Buschwindröschen, gelbem Scharbockskraut und blauen Waldveilchen.











Weidenkätzchen





Sonnenuntergang am Bollhagener Fließ






Jagddammweg











Blühende Japanische Zierkirschbäume


----------



## digi-foto.at (9. April 2019)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


>



Sehr schöne Eindrücke...
Aber was ich mich die ganze Zeit Frage..
Wie hast du an deinem die Riemen befestigt?
Glaub aber das mir meiner, wenn er nach der Pause leergelöffelt ist, eh trotzdem nicht passen wird .







lg
Kurt


----------



## cherokee190 (9. April 2019)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Dann gab es noch einen kleinen Ausflug zur *Glashäger Quelle bei Hohenfelde*:
> Zunächst musste der Eislaster im Wiegetritt über Stülow nach Glashagen hochgetreten werden.
> 
> 
> ...



den Hügel sind schon Einige hier aus dem Forum hochgetreten um dann, zurück am Bach entlang, gemütlich in der Ausflugs Gaststätte "Zum Quellental" einzukehren. Das Essen ist dort wirklich sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## fatbikepeg (9. April 2019)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Glaub aber das mir meiner, wenn er nach der Pause leergelöffelt ist, eh trotzdem nicht passen wird .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann nimm ihn doch als Gonadenschutz.  Nicht vergessen ein Bild zu machen! 



cherokee190 schrieb:


> den Hügel sind schon Einige hier aus dem Forum hochgetreten um dann, zurück am Bach entlang, gemütlich in der Ausflugs Gaststätte "Zum Quelletal" einzukehren. Das Essen ist dort wirklich sehr zu empfehlen.


Die Bude war leider zu, als ich dort ankam. Daher musste ich wieder den Lenker festhalten um schließlich mit quietschenden Bremsen die Schwaaner Chaussee runterzubrettern.  In Elmenhorst gabs dann Rindergulasch mit Klößen.  Aber werde dort sicherlich nochmal zum Futtern aufschlagen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (9. April 2019)

Ich vermute wenn jemand einen Schutz in dem Ausmaße benötigt.. dann braucht der wohl auch einen "speziellen" Sattel um da platztechnisch noch iergendwie Sitzen zu können 

Aber Schutz hin oder her..... lecker war's.. 
cu
Kurt


----------



## Starter77 (10. April 2019)

Heute nochmals das schöne Wetter genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (11. April 2019)

@Starter77 so sauber, bei dem Dreck?


----------



## Starter77 (11. April 2019)

ziploader schrieb:


> @Starter77 so sauber, bei dem Dreck?



Klar - ich habe beim Meister gelernt 
Okay gespickt

Ist mir aber nicht so ganz gelungen



Zudem sind die Fotos in zeitlich richtiger Reihenfolge. Am Anfang war es halt noch sauber. Ich gehöre halt nicht zu denen die nur im Kreis fahren


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. April 2019)




----------



## Starter77 (11. April 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


>


Ja ich übe ja noch


----------



## 2378TCDD (13. April 2019)

Diese Fliegen im Frühjahr werden auch immer größer  !


Muss man halt unten durch 
Liebe Grüsse vom Bodensee!


----------



## Wilbi69 (13. April 2019)

2 Huradax im Forum..beide am Bodensee..Zufälle gibts ..ich war auf den Trails..klasse wie immer 

Grüsse
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. April 2019)

Mal wieder nachschauen 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
3xficken, 1xzahlen


----------



## Fatster (13. April 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Mal wieder nachschauen
> Anhang anzeigen 849639 Anhang anzeigen 849640 Anhang anzeigen 849641 Anhang anzeigen 849642 Anhang anzeigen 849643 Anhang anzeigen 849644 Anhang anzeigen 849645 Anhang anzeigen 849646 Anhang anzeigen 849647 Anhang anzeigen 849649 Anhang anzeigen 849650
> 3xficken, 1xzahlen



Und, habt ihr ihn gefunden?


----------



## digi-foto.at (13. April 2019)

Ich hab heut mit 2 halbfetten Freunden direkt vor meiner Haustüre sozusagen wieder mal eine neue Tour kennen gelernt..









Such das dicke 








Immer wieder schön daheim was neues kennen zu lernen..

lg
Kurt


----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und, habt ihr ihn gefunden?


Ja zefix-sauteuer wars


----------



## Eddy2012 (15. April 2019)

Nachtrag vom Wochenende:

Samstag bei schönstem Sonnenschein und einer Hundekälte in der Nähe von Tambach- Dietharz

Bergwachthütte Struth- Helmershof







Im Schatten war´s mit einmal Winter... 









Gestern bei Fatbike- Wetter rund um Ruhla, Nieselregen, Graupelschauer, Schnee  - in dieser Reihenfolge...


Nur nicht die Hauptwege verlassen, kann im Chaos enden... 












Jetzt wird´s aber Zeit für andere Temperaturen!!!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fatster (15. April 2019)

10 Uhr - Hinterweidenthal - 2 Männer - 2 Bucksaws - 1 Mission:

Die „Saumagen&Weißherbst“ Rundtour von Opti und Fibbs   

Da aber die Fahrer heute nicht herzeigbar waren und weder Saumagen noch Weißherbst auch nur gesichtet werden konnten (Montag: Ruhetag an der Dahner Pfälzerwaldhütte ) hier eben nur die Bucksaws von vorn,


 
hinten,


links und 



rechts 


 
Fazit:
Götterwetter, Göttertrails, aber Mario, über diese Drecksrampen sprechen wir noch!


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. April 2019)

Heute in Zuerich..im Wald Nähe Ütliberg..




 


 
Die JJ machen schon auch Spass . Ein schöner Abend wars  Grüsse


----------



## Peng999 (16. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> 10 Uhr - Hinterweidenthal - 2 Männer - 2 Bucksaws - 1 Mission:



Ein Gesicht habe ich gefunden, weis aber nicht, ob er mit dabei war







Mission complete

Was ein für schöner Tag


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. April 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Ein Gesicht habe ich gefunden, weis aber nicht, ob er mit dabei war
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 850749
> 
> ...


Sieht der Mann gut aus!!!


----------



## Peng999 (16. April 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sieht der Mann gut aus!!!



War ein guter Fotograf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (17. April 2019)

Heute nach Dienst rauf auf den Ütliberg..ca 6 Min hoch für je 1 Minute abwärts..




Mühsamer aber da "fat" schöner Aufstieg....der Fatboy in seiner natürlichen Umgebung..mit sattem Grün 


 
nach knapp 60 Min mit ein paar Spielereien endlich oben  und der Blick auf den Zürichsee 




 


 
Herrlich 


 
schönen Abend aus Zürich


----------



## Wilbi69 (19. April 2019)

Oh je..schon wieder ich mit ein paar Bildern..Start ins Osterwochenende heute früh 


Kurzer Isostop 


Dann : die Motocrossstrecke und Niemand hier..also drauf 


Dann ein versuchter Hüpfer 








Dann zurück in den Mainauwald Anhang anzeigen 851864
   Uh
.alle Strassen um den Wald Stau...ah Ostern..alle wollen auf die Mainau Anhang anzeigen 851877
Blick vom unteren Waldrand..nun der Blick vom Trail Richtung Mainau 


Die Mainai ist schön..aber über Ostern ..do..jetzt zum gemütlichen Teil ..


Schöne Ostern Euch


----------



## Deleted 482182 (19. April 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Oh je..schon wieder ich mit ein paar Bildern..Start ins Osterwochenende heute früh Anhang anzeigen 851854
> Kurzer Isostop Anhang anzeigen 851855
> Dann : die Motocrossstrecke und Niemand hier..also drauf Anhang anzeigen 851859
> Dann ein versuchter Hüpfer Anhang anzeigen 851861
> ...


Gibts Fisch?


----------



## Wilbi69 (19. April 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Gibts Fisch?


Cebapcici


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. April 2019)

Gestern etwas längere fette Familientour gemacht, erst von zu Hause aus durch den Wald auf den Kamm hinauf, dann auf Trails nach Wiesbaden runter, quer durch die Stadt (meistens durch Parks) und am Ende noch ein Stück am Rheinufer entlang. Zum Glück war am Ende das Auto dort geparkt. Bilder haben wir nur an dieser Location gemacht, quasi die erste Abkühlung des Jahres, krass wie heiß das inzwischen in der Stadt ist...



 

 

 

PS: Wir waren bei weitem nicht die einzigen, die nicht widerstehen konnten, durch die echt schön angelegte Wasserfläche zu düsen...


----------



## dopaul (20. April 2019)

Dafür ist die Wasserfläche vor dem schönen neuen Renommierprojekt aber nicht gedacht.... 
Sehr schön missbraucht


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. April 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gestern etwas längere fette Familientour gemacht, erst von zu Hause aus durch den Wald auf den Kamm hinauf, dann auf Trails nach Wiesbaden runter, quer durch die Stadt (meistens durch Parks) und am Ende noch ein Stück am Rheinufer entlang. Zum Glück war am Ende das Auto dort geparkt. Bilder haben wir nur an dieser Location gemacht, quasi die erste Abkühlung des Jahres, krass wie heiß das inzwischen in der Stadt ist...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 852296 Anhang anzeigen 852297 Anhang anzeigen 852298
> 
> PS: Wir waren bei weitem nicht die einzigen, die nicht widerstehen konnten, durch die echt schön angelegte Wasserfläche zu düsen...



Hat mich irgendwie an:




erinnert


----------



## Fatster (20. April 2019)

Nach einem fleischlosen - und somit verlorenen - Tag heute völlig entkräftet die Sonntagstour abgefahren.





Keine Ahnung was heute los war, aber ich hatte die Trails komplett für mich alleine ... vermutlich standen alle am Grill! 





Also niemand da, dem ich im Wege stehen konnte als ich mir nochmal an paar Schlüsselstellen die genau Linie angesehen habe. 



 



Das war dann heute auch gleichzeitig die Nagelprobe in rauem Terrain für’s Whiteout   





Hier komm ich nie hoch, nie! Bleib immer hängen, immer! 
Ich hasse es! Ich hasse es! Ich hasse es!   





Drum schnell wieder back to the roots und immer voll druff!


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nach einem fleischlosen - und somit verlorenen - Tag heute völlig entkräftet die Sonntagstour abgefahren.
> 
> 
> Hier komm ich nie hoch, nie! Bleib immer hängen, immer!
> ...



Irgendwann Junger Mann , wirst auch Du diese Stelle meistern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (20. April 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Irgendwann Junger Mann , wirst auch Du diese Stelle meistern



Ich schau mir einfach an, wie Du das vormachst


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich schau mir einfach an, wie Du das vormachst



Und dann machst Du es genau so nach


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. April 2019)

Hat der Steffen mal wieder Recht behalten!
Jumbos sind doch immer noch meine Lieblingsreifen


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. April 2019)

Schöner Ostersonntag-Trail mit kleinen Hindernissen


----------



## Fatster (21. April 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schöner Ostersonntag-Trail mit kleinen Hindernissen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 852926 Anhang anzeigen 852928 Anhang anzeigen 852929 Anhang anzeigen 852930 Anhang anzeigen 852931 Anhang anzeigen 852932 Anhang anzeigen 852933



Bei solchen Hindernissen ist es immer gut, ’ne Bügelsäge zur Hand zu haben


----------



## Dampfsti (21. April 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Bei solchen Hindernissen ist es immer gut, ’ne Bügelsäge zur Hand zu haben


Do brauchts wohl era a Fichtnmoped


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (21. April 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Do brauchts wohl era a Fichtnmoped



Des wär abr no en andra Thread!


----------



## sigma7 (21. April 2019)

Die Abfahrt von der Neulandhütte nach Benediktbeuern dauerte heute wesentlich länger als die Auffahrt, 2.5h für die ersten Kilometer. Ich durfte unzählige Bäume überwinden... Wiederholt mussten Ansammlungen von 5...15 Bäumen großräumig umtragen werden. Leider hatte ich nur eine kurze Hose an...


----------



## CC. (21. April 2019)

Oha, das wird ein lustiges Jahr mit dem ganzen Holz. Da gilt besser: hoch hinaus, wenn's denn dann mal geht. Danke, daß Du schauen warst 
Schöne Ostern.


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. April 2019)

Mein Tourenfilm Versuch 
Achtung sehr lang 






Da steckt noch sehr viel Verbesserungspotential drin 
Auch Fahrtechnisch


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. April 2019)

Kleine Frühspoochtrunde in der neuen Heimat gedreht (5Uhr morgens: gleich mal den Nachbarn gezeigt was für einen (frühen) Vogel ich habe) 


Zunächst, wie sollte es in der Pfalz auch anders sein, geht es steil bergan:




Stetiger Begleiter:




Die Waldarbeiter waren auch fleißig:




Schlüsselstelle, jedoch bergauf .... vielleicht fürs E-Bike besser geeignet ..... ich hab getragen 




Hello again lieber Mond 




Dann war ich doch tatsächlich ne halbe Stunde erster als die Sonne 




Das Warten hat sich gelohnt ... GUTEN MORGEN 












Felsenglühen mit meinem Freund im Hintergrund 




Dann hieß es wieder: HEIMWÄRTS auf goldenen Trails








Schee war es mal wieder


----------



## hw_doc (23. April 2019)

Dagegen kann ich bildlich nicht anstinken. Dafür hatte ich gestern dank meiner schlanken Begleiter einen nicht nur trailtechnisch traumhaften Tag im Deister rund um den Nordmannsturm und auf dem Rückweg nach Hannover - am Ende sind nur zwei für diese Ecke taugliche Bilder entstanden.


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. April 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dagegen kann ich bildlich nicht anstinken. Dafür hatte ich gestern dank meiner schlanken Begleiter einen nicht nur trailtechnisch traumhaften Tag im Deister rund um den Nordmannsturm und auf dem Rückweg nach Hannover - am Ende sind nur zwei für diese Ecke taugliche Bilder entstanden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 853461
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 853460




Bist Du Zufrieden mit Deinem Trek Farley EX 9.8 ?


----------



## nailz (24. April 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Bist Du Zufrieden mit Deinem Trek Farley EX 9.8 ?


Wenn nicht, ab zu mir damit! 
Nach langer Abstinenz endlich wieder 
Allerdings keine großartigen Fotostopps, die knappe Zeit musste zum Biken herhalten


----------



## Eddy2012 (24. April 2019)

Ostern am Gardasee  -  ein Traum!!!

Hier ein paar Bilder aus einer Woche Action...

Ponte Romano di Ceniga





Laghel, Arco 



Blick zurück ins Sarcatal 



Castel Drena 



Sentiero dei Russi 






Oberhalb von San Giovanni (auf dem Schild steht Area Di Presenca Dell`Orso/ Bear Area  -  also Bären- Areal - ich habe keinen gesehen...)



Ledrosee 



Abkühlung in Riva, im Hintergrund die Ponalestraße 






Tremalzo 



noch reichlich Schnee zwischen den Tunnels, sehr matschig und unfahrbar... 



Schön war´s...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Rubberduckxi (24. April 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Ostern am Gardasee  -  ein Traum!!!
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder aus einer Woche Action...
> 
> ...



Also, der Kleine hat meinen grossen Respekt! Mit den kurzen Beinchen immer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (25. April 2019)

Was ein herrliches Wetter. 
So hab ich heute Vormittag eine traumhafte XC-Tour gedreht.




Nicht nur der Blütenstaub macht mich bei den Aussichten etwas atemlos .




Ich hab's noch nicht im Detail raus gefunden... aber irgendwas ist an so einem Urlaubsvormittag viel schöner als wenn's um 6:00 zur Arbeit geht.








Dann gab es erstmal Frühstück.. naja eher Mittagessen .. zum Glück ging es nach der Portion nur mehr bergab bis nach Hause 




Aber erstmal wurde noch ein kleines Verdauungsnickerchen am See gehalten..
Das Leben kann so schön sein. 




lg
Kurt


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. April 2019)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Was ein herrliches Wetter.
> So hab ich heute Vormittag eine traumhafte XC-Tour gedreht.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir gab es auch FRÜHSTÜCK ...... nachdem ich Brötchen holen war:

Zuerst den Berg hoch:







Unser Schloss hängt auch schon paar Jahre dort oben 




Auf der anderen Bergseite wieder runter, Brötchen kaufen, den gleichen Berg wieder rauf 












Pünktlich um 7 Uhr am Frühstückstisch sitzen, naja fast PÜNKTLICH 

https://www.relive.cc/view/2317064838


----------



## nailz (25. April 2019)

Ich liebe diese Inversionsbilder 
Ich habe heute auch spontan ein paar Überstunden verbraten und in Quality-Time investiert.
Außerdem habe ich mich mal etwas mehr mit der neuen Digiknipse beschäftigt. Später mal checken, ob was brauchbares dabei ist


----------



## barbarissima (25. April 2019)

Darf ich vorstellen: Die küssende Sau 





... etwas eng 




Abfahrt von der Küssenden Sau


----------



## digi-foto.at (26. April 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>


Das Foto vom @Fibbs79 steht zur Wahl zum FDT... und das zu recht!! 

cu
Kurt


----------



## BigJohn (26. April 2019)

barbarissima schrieb:


> .. etwas eng


Hat der Fels auch nen Namen?


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hat der Fels auch nen Namen?


Knapp daneben  Das ist das Hinterteil von der Sau


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. April 2019)

Da kann ich bildlich nicht mithalten, aber vom Ostermontag gibt es dennoch ein paar Bildchen vom Feldi...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. April 2019)

und hier das Mini-Filmchen dazu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (26. April 2019)

nailz schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Inversionsbilder
> Ich habe heute auch spontan ein paar Überstunden verbraten und in Quality-Time investiert.
> Außerdem habe ich mich mal etwas mehr mit der neuen Digiknipse beschäftigt. Später mal checken, ob was brauchbares dabei ist


Nachtrag mit Potenzial nach oben....
Hier hat mir der HüDü die Short zwischen ihn und die Sitzstrebe gezogen und fast den Ar**h entblößt 




Nur Mittwochs Führung! Wednesday-Fahrer vor. Bis Schwertgröße Eintritt frei  



Schnell die Talseite gewechselt... 




Nomen est omen


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. April 2019)

Ich fang mal mit ein paar Bildchen von unserem Geilen Schuttletag auf den TOP Trails um Beilstein herum an 

Heimat von " Jonny Love Bikeshuttle "




Die Fatten Geräte haben sich auf dem Hänger ganz schön Breit gemacht 


 



Ab ins Unterholz , der Trail ruft 


 



Was  da sollen wir runter ?  



Also gut  


 

 



War ja gar nicht schlimm  



Ab da bin ich leider nicht mehr zum Fotografieren gekommen 
Ich hatte genug zu tun um den Jungs noch folgen zu können 
Mann , war das ein geiler Tag mit Euch  Danke Rainer für die Top Orga


----------



## DerHackbart (28. April 2019)

Ich hoffe Rainer hat seine Bremse vor der Tour schleiffrei bekommen!


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. April 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Rainer hat seine Bremse vor der Tour schleiffrei bekommen!



Aber nicht Quietschfrei


----------



## Fatster (28. April 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Aber nicht Quietschfrei



Das war nicht die Bremse, die gequietscht hat, das war die Hüfte!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. April 2019)

Ja saugut wars wieder


 

 

 

 

 

 
Wir kommen wieder, perfektes Winterrevier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Familybikers (29. April 2019)

Ja wahr eine absolut gelungene Veranstaltung 
Rainer vielen Lieben Dank für die Orga


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Mai 2019)

Am Montag seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder ein Ritt im Siebengebirge. Super Revier!


----------



## RoDeBo (1. Mai 2019)

@Der Kokopelli : ...leider eins, wo alles, was Spaß macht, verboten ist......wo sind die ersten Fotos - Antwort auch gerne per PN...


----------



## sigma7 (1. Mai 2019)

Auf dem Weg nach Marquartstein, zum Stammtisch ...


----------



## Rommos (1. Mai 2019)

...erste "Installation-Lap" nach Umbau auf Starrgabel und Answer 20/20 Lenker


----------



## klausklein (2. Mai 2019)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Mai 2019)

Altissimo - Musik in meinen Ohren...


----------



## dopaul (2. Mai 2019)

Nach zwei Tagen Rennrad war ich heute vorm "Herbstanfang" nochmal ein bisschen auf richtigen Reifen im Wald...


----------



## Rommos (2. Mai 2019)

Das schöne Wetter noch genutzt 





kleine Pause zur Stärkung




...schon interessant was man so alles entdecken kann 





nette Anwesen am See





...und praktische Fahrzeuge für die täglichen Erledigungen


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Mai 2019)

dopaul schrieb:


> Nach zwei Tagen Rennrad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Mai 2019)

Große Runde für den besten Burger in der Umgebung gedreht ... 

Umwege musste ich auch fahren 




Rollercoaster


 

Overnighter-Behausung:


 

Aussicht in der neuen Umgebung genießen:


 

Am Ziel angekommen:


 



 

Nachspeise darf natürlich nicht fehlen:


 

Dann ging es wieder heimwärts. Hier musste ich doch nochmal kurz anhalten:


 

Restliche Bilder gab es heute aufgrund von Magenschwere  leider keine....


----------



## sigma7 (2. Mai 2019)

Im Chiemgau...


----------



## Peng999 (2. Mai 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Im Chiemgau...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 857641 Anhang anzeigen 857642 Anhang anzeigen 857643



Ist das ein Seven auf dem letzen Bild ?


----------



## sigma7 (2. Mai 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Seven auf dem letzen Bild ?


Ja


----------



## Peng999 (2. Mai 2019)

Erkenne doch, was ich gebaut habe 
Schönen Gruß an Hartmut


----------



## sigma7 (3. Mai 2019)

Auf dem Weg zur Staffn-Alm...


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Mai 2019)

Heute gab es XL-Currywurst beim schwarzen Fuchs (Annweilrer Forsthaus) 

Zunächst an der Anglerhütte vorbei ... 


 

Dann 3km nur bergauf  .... 


 

Hat sich gelohnt 


 

Kurzer Abstecher am Kirschfelsen vorbei


 


 

Und ab in den Singletrail wieder zurück gen Heimat

..... was ne (gesunde) kulinarische Woche


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Mai 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Und ab in den Singletrail


DEN Singletrail???


----------



## metbirne77 (4. Mai 2019)

Am Dienstag gab es eine kleine Foto-Session (Geburtstags-Geschenk der besseren Hälfte) mit einem super Fotografen - falls jemand tolle Bilder von sich oder auch seinem Fahrrad haben möchte, kann ich nur empfehlen: https://www.christian-heilwagen.com/

Und jetzt ein paar der Bilder 










Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Mai 2019)

ich seh da ein Kalenderbild für 2020


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Mai 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> DEN Singletrail???



Nö. Einen anderen


----------



## 2378TCDD (4. Mai 2019)

Heute mit eingeschränkte Runde infolge Getriebeschaden (Auto) und doppeltem Gelenkschaden (ich) nach Sturz vorgestern.

 Aber wettermäßig verpasst man ja auch nix grandioses hier am Bodensee 
Enjoy


----------



## sigma7 (4. Mai 2019)

Heute um den Hochgern...


----------



## Starter77 (4. Mai 2019)

Schnee. Heute Vormittag


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Mai 2019)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Schnee. Heute Vormittag


bäääh!
so viele Mittelfinger habe ich gar nicht wie ich sie den Wettergöttern zeigen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (5. Mai 2019)

Wegen? 
Ist doch Fatbike Wetter..


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Mai 2019)

Natural born Scheixwetterrad


 

Unter Freunden. Einfach mal abhängen. Ois easy.





Meine Freundin vom letzten Herbst ist auch wieder da. Zugenommen hast, oide.


----------



## dopaul (5. Mai 2019)

Heute bin ich unter anderem am Schläferskopf vorbei geradelt. Da war heute Saisoneröffnung der Gravity Pilots. Ich fahre zwar nicht ansatzweise abfahrtsorientiert in deren Sinne, aber sie hatten unter anderem Gegrilltes angekündigt.
Was die Gravity Pilots im Vorfeld verschwiegen haben: Der Grill steht "auf halber Höhe" - also erstmal einen ordentlichen Teil des Gravity Trails runter - das ist nix für Mamas Sohn....
Dafür war die Wurst lecker 
Dann wieder hoch und weiter über Eiserne Hand, Platte und Kellerskopf. Mit der richtigen Kleidung war das auch an diesem Maiwintertag sehr schön...
Ich war fotofaul - aber der eine oder andere wird wissen wo ich die Fotos gemachtr habe...


----------



## Starter77 (5. Mai 2019)

Heute ist der Schnee wieder Geschichte. 
Kalt wars trotzdem



Auf jeden Fall hat es Spaß gemacht


----------



## Eddy2012 (6. Mai 2019)

Gestern bei winterlichen Temperaturen in der Inselsberg- Region:

Kletterfelsen "Roter Turm"







Wo die Sonne nicht hinkam, gab es über 700hm teilweise reichlich Schnee... 



Am kleinen Inselsberg 






Abfahrt durchs "Felsental" 






Lauchagrund 



Komische Gestalten im Steinpark in Bad Tabarz... 



Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Mai 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Gestern bei winterlichen Temperaturen in der Inselsberg- Region:
> 
> Kletterfelsen "Roter Turm"
> Anhang anzeigen 859195
> ...



Genial Lars, auch wenn ich kein Schnee mehr sehen kann. 
Temperaturen heute morgen in der Pfalz: 


 
Welche Übersetzung fährst du eigentlich? 
Viele Grüße aus der kalten Pfalz, 

Mario


----------



## Eddy2012 (6. Mai 2019)

Welche Übersetzung fährst du eigentlich?
Viele Grüße aus der kalten Pfalz,

Mario[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

frag nicht nach Übersetzung, keine Ahnung...
Vorne ist das kleinste Blatt drauf, was machbar war (42 Zähne/ Gates Carbon Drive). Hinten ist eine Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 installiert.
Bergauf geht das ganz gut, bergab regelt´s die Hangabtriebskraft...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## metbirne77 (6. Mai 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich seh da ein Kalenderbild für 2020




Das wäre natürlich ein Ding...und ich würde das Bild glatt zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Wilbi69 (7. Mai 2019)

Kleine Abendrunde  



Hatte wenig Luft in den Minions dadurch waren sie sehr kletterfreudig ..einfach ein herrliches Hobby 


Schönen Abend fatte Gemeinde


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. Mai 2019)

Welche Übersetzung fährst du eigentlich?
Viele Grüße aus der kalten Pfalz,

Mario[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

Übersetzung Teil II: Denkfehler von mir  -  Vorn 42 Zähne, hinten 22 Zähne.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (9. Mai 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Welche Übersetzung fährst du eigentlich?
> Viele Grüße aus der kalten Pfalz,
> 
> Mario



Hallo,

Übersetzung Teil II: Denkfehler von mir  -  Vorn 42 Zähne, hinten 22 Zähne.

Viele Grüße
Lars[/QUOTE]
Übersetzung ins Schnelle sagt man da neuerdings .


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. Mai 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Übersetzung Teil II: Denkfehler von mir  -  Vorn 42 Zähne, hinten 22 Zähne.
> 
> ...


Übersetzung ins Schnelle sagt man da neuerdings .[/QUOTE]

Bei normaler Kettenausführung ist das schon so, aber hier kommt noch die interne Rohloff- Übersetzung dazu.


----------



## Wilbi69 (13. Mai 2019)

Abendimpressionen fatter Art  aus Zürich


Ich pendel zwischen Zuerich = Fatboy starr 4.8 JJ und Konstanz =
 Huradax 4.8 Minions  könnt
en unterschiedlicher nicht sein 


Oben der Fatboy in natürlicher Umgebung ..herrlich..ich mag Beide  


Schöne Woche


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. Mai 2019)

schon wieder ich  ..bitte weiterblättern wenns Euch langweilt


Übrigens fühlen sich die JJ4.8 mega spritzig an..gefällt mir..hier gings steil hoch..einige Meter..aber hat viel Spass gemacht..


Ins Wasser gehört dazu ..einer der Waldausgänge führte nach Waldegg..Ütlibergbahn..schönen Abend aus Zürich


----------



## Messerharry (16. Mai 2019)

Monbachtal


----------



## Fatster (16. Mai 2019)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Monbachtal Anhang anzeigen 863049 Anhang anzeigen 863050



Saugeil!  Schaut oberspaßig aus


----------



## Hinouf (16. Mai 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Saugeil!  Schaut oberspaßig aus


Wundert mich, dass da noch gefahren werden darf. Scheint ja stark frequentiert zu sein.


----------



## nailz (16. Mai 2019)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Monbachtal



Arrrghhh! 3 Autostunden von daheim  Sieht wahnsinnig spannend aus


----------



## Wilbi69 (17. Mai 2019)

nailz schrieb:


> Arrrghhh! 3 Autostunden von daheim  Sieht wahnsinnig spannend aus



Wir sollten halt mal wieder an einem schönen Platz gemeinsam fatbiken  z.B bei Fibbs (Dahn) oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (17. Mai 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> z.B bei Fibbs



Waaaas? Und alle stehen um 4 in der Früh auf ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Mai 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Wir sollten halt mal wieder an einem schönen Platz gemeinsam fatbiken  z.B bei Fibbs (Dahn) oder so



In Dahn sind wir unerwünscht (Insider), außerdem laufen da blaue Elefanten frei herum (Insider) 

..... können wir gerne mal wieder machen


----------



## Riffer (17. Mai 2019)

Starkes Lebenszeichen meines Bucksaw heute - ideale Bedingungen für die dicken Reifen! Ohne Flurschaden anzurichten bis zur grünen Lagune und 5min später dann über die Schlüsselstelle, die bis jetzt mit keinem Bike ging...


----------



## rsu (17. Mai 2019)

Jetzt mal noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten WE und Dank an @Fibbs79 für den ein oder anderen Tip. Dank wechselhaftem Wetter waren kaum Leute unterwegs So hatten wir den Teufelstisch auch ganz für uns allein



 

Am Sa Nachmittag hat es uns leider arg eingeregnet. Dafür habe ich die Pfälzer Trails zu schätzen gelernt, fast nicht schlammig und immer Grip ohne Ende auch auf nassen Wurzeln 

Altdahn lag auch auf dem Weg



 

...und ein Kollege konnte sich nicht recht zwischen Klettern und Biken entscheiden 



 

Leider wars viel zu schnell vorbei, muss da unbedingt nochmal hin


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. Mai 2019)

Feierabendrunde mit dem Eislaster um Eisenach - ein Traum bei dem Wetter...

Petersberg/ Hammelberg




Blick Richtung Hörselsberg und alte A4 



schmale Waldpfade (Singletrails klingt schöner...) 











Immer wieder grüßt die Wartburg aus der Ferne... 



Richtung Eisenach- Nord 











Kaum zu glauben: Hier bin ich vor ein paar Jahren (20 bestimmt ) bei Stau auf der A4 mit dem Landcruiser + Doppelachseranhänger durchgefahren. Heute kommt man gerade noch mit dem Rad durch...



Die letzten Meter durch die Stadt...



Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. Mai 2019)

Ich nochmal: Heute gab´s eine etwas größere Runde mit reichlich Trail- Anteil...

ca. 300m Luftlinie vom Eisenacher Bahnhof entfernt auf dem Weg zum Burschenschaftsdenkmal




Burschenschaftsdenkmal 



Sieben- Täler- Trail 



Breitengescheid 







Dornheckenweg oberhalb der Landgrafenschlucht 



Herzogseiche 



Richtung Weinstraße 



Großer Drachenstein 



Rollercoaster 






Oberhalb der Drachenschlucht 



Mariental 



So - ausgetobt!
Jetzt kann der Regen kommen...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eensfufzich (18. Mai 2019)

oh heute war wieder bilderbuchwetter, das hab ich direkt genutzt in halbwegs fattykonformer umgebung. (geiseltalsee)


----------



## bikebecker (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo 
Rund um Bad Kreuznach. 


 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## 2378TCDD (19. Mai 2019)

Auch so n Teil mit wenig Bar Druck drin


----------



## Peng999 (19. Mai 2019)

Mit dem Zug fort gefahren...



 


Ab in Den Uhrwald bei Zwingenberg
130% Luftfeuchte..



 

Dann wurde es ein Felsenmeer wieder trocken






Und am Kaiserturm gabs Kuchen 




 

Schener Tag


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Mai 2019)

Hab mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass ich im Mai noch überhaupt nicht auf dem Bike gesessen habe, deshalb gestern mal ne 30km Runde am "Bergkamm" entlang gemacht (Schläferskopf, Eiserne Hand, Platte), dann runter nach Wiesbaden und zurück...

Oben auf der Platte... Auf der Mainzer Seite gewittert es...


 



Unbeschränkte Haftung 


 



Verdiente Rast am Wegrand...


----------



## RoDeBo (19. Mai 2019)

Ich hab auf den...



 
...heute verzichtet und bin seit langem einfach nochmal los gefahren trotz eher suboptimalen Wetters...

über alte Bekannte



 
auf andere alte Bekannte...



 
und wieder runter am Kussmundbaum (selten!) vorbei



 

und zum Schluss nach noch diversen kurze aber erfreulichen Trail-Einlagen, bei denen ich mal wieder nicht zum Fotografieren kam, noch etwas Wiesen-Romantik...




...am End waren´s dann doch wider ursprünglicher Planung und Erwarten 3 Stunden geworden. Und vor dem Regenschauer wr ich noch passend zuhaus und konnte dem aus der Dusche raus zuhören


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Mai 2019)

Und ich bin dieses Jahr noch keinen Meter, weder hoch noch weit, mit dem Moonlander gefahren ...... 
Somit wurde es mal wieder Zeit und nach kleinen Updates heute eine gute Gelegenheit.



 

 

 

 

 

 

Anfang der Woche noch bei 2° los, waren die heutigen 20° schon eine willkommene Umstellung


----------



## Fatster (19. Mai 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Und ich bin dieses Jahr noch keinen Meter, weder hoch noch weit, mit dem Moonlander gefahren ......
> Somit wurde es mal wieder Zeit und nach kleinen Updates heute eine gute Gelegenheit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 864308 Anhang anzeigen 864309 Anhang anzeigen 864311 Anhang anzeigen 864312 Anhang anzeigen 864313 Anhang anzeigen 864314
> ...



Traumbike!


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Mai 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Mit dem Zug fort gefahren...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 864240
> 
> ...



Gute Reifenkombo.
Hinten etwas Rollendes und vorne mit viel Grip. Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren. Hat jemand nen JJ für mich  

Kein Post ohne Bild


----------



## Deleted 479645 (19. Mai 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gute Reifenkombo.
> Hinten etwas Rollendes und vorne mit viel Grip. Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren. Hat jemand nen JJ für mich



Jup, hier liegen noch zwei 4,8". 1000 km auf der Uhr.
Bin bis Samstag in Israel, danach könnt ich einen einpacken. Sag Bescheid, wenn Interesse besteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Mai 2019)

Bescheid


----------



## Deleted 479645 (19. Mai 2019)

Dann schreib mir gegen Ende der Woche nochmal.
Dann vergess ich das auch nich


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Mai 2019)

Ein bisschen was von gestern... War mal wieder auf Heimatbesuch.


----------



## hw_doc (19. Mai 2019)

Gestern:


 

Heute:


 
(nicht ich)


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. Mai 2019)

Heute die erste größere Runde des Jahres gefahren. Fazit: Ich hab über Weihnachten zu viel gefressen. Egal schön war es, und darum geht's.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. Mai 2019)

@Der Kokopelli 4.  Bild Bombenkrater bei der Fasanerie? Da hab ich meine halbe Jugend verbracht


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. Mai 2019)

gemütlich das Wochenende ausklingen lassen:


 


 
mit Leckerchens für beide


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Mai 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli 4.  Bild Bombenkrater bei der Fasanerie? Da hab ich meine halbe Jugend verbracht


Nicht direkt, aber fast... Ist ungefähr in der Mitte zwischen Fasaneriestraße und Aarstraße unterhalb der alten Mauer mitten im verwunschenen Wald. Am Bombenkrater bin ich kurz später aber auch vorbei gekommen


----------



## Eddy2012 (20. Mai 2019)

Sonntags- Familien- Ausflug im Hainich:

An der Betteleiche (Eislaster mit Außenbordmotor  und therapeutisches E-Bike der Chefin)




Hainichbaude 



mit Wellnes- Bereich 







Bärlauch ohne Ende  -  was für ein Geruchserlebnis... 



Dackeltränke - die einzige auf 20km. 



Als wir am Auto angekommen waren und die Räder verladen hatten, gab es die ersten Regentropfen. Was für ein Timing... 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDewi (20. Mai 2019)

Cairngorms
1xFat, 3xschmal


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Mai 2019)

Langweilige Onboardaufnahmen:


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Mai 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Langweilige Onboardaufnahmen:



Herrliche Gegend 

Ich glaub ich zieh um 

Bei uns siehts gerade so aus : 






Foto: Klaus Keller (all-in.de)


----------



## Peng999 (21. Mai 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Langweilige Onboardaufnahmen:



Aber wirklich Mario, dass muss doch nicht sein, uns mit so etwas zu belästigen...

War das die Runde vom 16.... ? Klassiker


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Mai 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Langweilige Onboardaufnahmen:


bis auf einen Trail weiß ich wo du rumgefahren bist
den Teil zw Jungpfalz und vor rot/weiß kenn ich noch nicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Mai 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bis auf einen Trail weiß ich wo du rumgefahren bist
> den Teil zw Jungpfalz und vor rot/weiß kenn ich noch nicht



Wo ist (ole) rot - weiß? 



Peng999 schrieb:


> Aber wirklich Mario, dass muss doch nicht sein, uns mit so etwas zu belästigen...
> 
> War das die Runde vom 16.... ? Klassiker



Ja ist die Klassiker Runde.. mit langweiliger 10km Transferstrecke dazwischen  



Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Herrliche Gegend
> 
> Ich glaub ich zieh um
> 
> ...



Nass ist es bei uns heute auch. Allerdings noch lange kein Hochwasser wie bei Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Mai 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wo ist (ole) rot - weiß?


der letzte Trail vorm Parkplatz ist rot/weiß (Markierung)


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Mai 2019)

Feierabendrunde mit Renndackel...

Aussichtsturm Hainichblick








Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fatster (23. Mai 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Langweilige Onboardaufnahmen:



Manno .. ich gönn’s dir natürlich und freu mich auch für dich, trotzdem bin ich grad sowas von voll neidisch  

Davon mal ab: 
Kann es sein, dass mir die Trepp_epp_epp_eppe bei 4:25min bekannt vorkommt?


----------



## Wilbi69 (23. Mai 2019)

Gestern Abend auf Zürichtrails (Hönggerberg Start)hinter nem Schmalreifenfahrer als Guide  es war mega klasse..so lange trails 


Extrem schlammig..und die JJ 4.8 haben einen top job gemacht 


Klasse


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Mai 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass mir die Trepp_epp_epp_eppe bei 4:25min bekannt vorkommt?



Ja, die führt in mein ehemaliges Wohnzimmer:


----------



## hw_doc (26. Mai 2019)

Neulich im Deister...




Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viel wendiger das Farley gegenüber den anderen Pferdchen ist...


----------



## Eddy2012 (27. Mai 2019)

Gestern auf dem 5- Minuten- Weg Richtung "Hohe Sonne":











Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2019)

Mein Foto geht endlich wieder


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2019)

Langweiliges Video zur Tour:





Hab nur die Abfahrten auf Video festgehalten...


----------



## 2378TCDD (27. Mai 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend auf Zürichtrails (Hönggerberg Start)hinter nem Schmalreifenfahrer als Guide  es war mega klasse..so lange trails Anhang anzeigen 865714
> Extrem schlammig..und die JJ 4.8 haben einen top job gemacht Anhang anzeigen 865715
> Klasse


Matsch und Schlamm, unsere Lebensgrundlage (neben Schnee )...
Wilbi, die Minions sind aber auch nicht so schlecht 
Züritrails komme ich gerne mal mit...


 


Hä, irgendwie hat sich hier im Foto der VR-Reifen aufgelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (27. Mai 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Langweiliges Video zur Tour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Fips, wo issn das?
...wenn du sowas machst, sag doch mal Bescheid 

gibt´s dazu auch ne GPX?


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2019)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hey Fips, wo issn das?
> ...wenn du sowas machst, sag doch mal Bescheid
> 
> gibt´s dazu auch ne GPX?



Schau dir mal den ersten Trail genau an


----------



## crossy-pietro (28. Mai 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mein Foto geht endlich wieder



3x leider g... :
1. Bike
2. Fudder unn Landschaft
3. Bike, Fudder unn Landschaft 


Ach ja... noch einen für die Galerie:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Mai 2019)

Ruhiger Ritt durch den Wald...


----------



## crossy-pietro (29. Mai 2019)

Goil 
Welche Drohne hast'De?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Mai 2019)

mavic2zoom


----------



## Messerharry (29. Mai 2019)

kommt die auch bei flotterer Fahrt hinterher?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Mai 2019)

@Messerharry Auf freier Fläche auf jeden Fall, die kann 72km/h, aber im Wald bei engen Hindernissen ist wohl eher langsames Tempo angesagt. Die Praxis wird wohl irgendwo dazwischen liegen. Der Film oben war ein erster Test, wenn ich mehr Vertrauen hab, kann ich auch mal schneller fahren. Langsam steigern...


----------



## MDewi (29. Mai 2019)

So
Etwas hätte ich in den Highlands auch gut haben können. Na denn beim nächsten mal Cairngorms.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (31. Mai 2019)

Ausritt gestern Nachmittag 

  und Seeblick   


Am Ende noch Forester wüst  


 Grüsse


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Juni 2019)

Endlich wieder schöne trockene Wege nach dem vielen Schnee und Regen


----------



## skaster (1. Juni 2019)

Ich finde es ja grundsätzlich schön, dass für die Sicherheit von Radfahrern etwas gemacht wird. Aber wieso hier und nicht im Straßenverkehr?

Vorher:



 

Nachher:


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (1. Juni 2019)

Gravel ist halt trendy


----------



## Kittie (1. Juni 2019)

zum heulen ..... ich suche hier in der Gegend auch schon ewig mal nen schönen Singletrail. Kanst nen Haken dran machen. Drei Meter breite ausgebaute Radwege mitten im Wald


----------



## dopaul (1. Juni 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @Messerharry Auf freier Fläche auf jeden Fall, die kann 72km/h, aber im Wald bei engen Hindernissen ist wohl eher langsames Tempo angesagt. Die Praxis wird wohl irgendwo dazwischen liegen. Der Film oben war ein erster Test, wenn ich mehr Vertrauen hab, kann ich auch mal schneller fahren. Langsam steigern...


Schau mal hier rein - ab Minute 5:00

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Juni 2019)

dopaul schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein - ab Minute 5:00
> 
> .


Tja, kann passieren, besonders wenn man ne ömmelige Mavic Air hat... die Mavic 2 Zoom ist da schon ne Hausnummer weiter, die Physik muss man trotzdem beachten und seinen Denkapparat einschalten...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. Juni 2019)

Schöne entspannte Runde und @IMSword konnte ausgiebig das Pole fahren.


----------



## hw_doc (2. Juni 2019)

Gestern war der Tag der Ausfälle - hoffentlich nicht der Beginn einer Serie...
Eigentlich wollte ich mit der frisch verbauten Ersatz-Nextie im HR die dritte Ausfahrt starten, gepaart mit einer Marge Lite im VR, wo eine weit gereiste Helga gerade in Milch baden durfte.

Auf dem Weg durch die Stadt fühlte sich irgendwas komisch an, aber das HR schien frei zu drehen. Also beim Shop meines Vertrauens Halt gemacht und weiter geschaut. Mit ausgebautem Hinterrad war die Situation dann klarer:





Offenbar hatte es das Hinterrad geschafft, auf Wanderschaft zu gehen und drückte damit auch mal gegen die Kettenstrebe. Opfer sind die Lackschicht des Rahmens und auch der ehemals blau eloxierte Lockring. Aber die Ursache war erst gefunden, als wir den Freilaufkörper demontiert hatten:




Im Inneren darf es keinen Spalt zwischen den Lagern geben - da fehlt es an Spacern!

Zusammen mit dem Neuaufbau des Laufrads anderenorts hatte ich auch die Lager tauschen lassen... Auch ein weiterer Spacer zwischen Freilaufkörper und übriger Nabe (HU236) fehlte auf der Achse, daher konnte das Lager nun rausschauen:


 Katastrophe!

Ein notdürftig zurecht geschnitzter Flaschendeckel ermöglichte mir immerhin den Rückweg auf eigener Achse - die Aktion hatte fast zwei Stunden und eine Menge Punkte auf meinem Gefallenskonto gekostet...

Daheim bekam das Farley dann vorzeitig auch das Hinterrad mit Hüsker Dü, der Schlauch blieb aber mangels Zeit und Bewährung des Umbaus am VR noch drin.





Zwischendurch verlor das VR immer mal wieder etwas Luft und es fanden sich nach ein paar heftigen Schlägen auch Milchspritzer an den überzähligen Speichenlöchern... Nicht gut.

Ein Opfer der Temperaturen wurde dann auch die Guide am Hinterrad: War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das dritte Paar nun auch Probleme macht - die Bremse löste nicht mehr vollständig und der Hebel wirkt träge. Besonders gut zu merken, wenn Sonne auf den Hebel scheint, verhält sich dann so:

Immerhin war die Weiterfahrt möglich und so kann mein Schrauber durch das Verbauen der von SRAM im Austausch zu erwartenden Hebel wieder etwas Geld verdienen...






Zwischenfazit zu den Pellen auf 65 mm:
Helga hat gut Grip am VR und macht alles gut mit, ist aber auch mit 0,49 bar nicht wahnsinnig komfortabel.
Der Hüsker Dü (v2) hinten ist nicht mehr taufrisch, zur Traktion beim Kurbeln kann ich noch nicht viel sagen (dem Ersatz-HR fehlten 8 Zähne auf der Kassette), aber Bremsenergie mag er nicht gerne umsetzen. Der Komfort ist mit Schlauch bei 0,54 bar ok. Also vielleicht doch einen D4 holen?


Mal sehen, vielleicht bewege ich mich doch gleich noch kurz raus, aber es ist mir 1. zu heiß und 2. will ich nicht wieder was kaputtmachen.


----------



## Eddy2012 (4. Juni 2019)

Nachtrag vom Himmelfahrts- Kurzurlaub in Berlin- Brandenburg:

Glienicker Brücke- Wannsee- Gebiet




Pfaueninsel 



Die "Piloten" sind plantschen... 



Teltower Berge... 



Nicht besonders hoch, dafür aber schnucklige Singletrails 







Abenteuerspielplatz...








Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Wilbi69 (4. Juni 2019)

Mittagspause in Zuerich
.husch aufs Fatty


----------



## Wilbi69 (4. Juni 2019)

Mittagspause in Zuerich ..schnell aufs Fatbike 


Kurz überlegen und feststellen: Ist das geil..Fatbiken in der Mittagspause 


 Ein Blick auf die fatten JJ.. 


Finde die echt klasse bis jetzt ..kommen mega fat rüber 

 ..und am Ende noch ein wüstes Stück steiler als gedacht und sehr wüst

 .....aber war auch klasse Grüsse von einem sehr glücklichen Fatbiker


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juni 2019)

Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm - Runde gedreht:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Juni 2019)

Einmal nicht hingeschaut und schon klaut mir ein Mandalorianer das Fatty


----------



## Fatster (6. Juni 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Einmal nicht hingeschaut und schon klaut mir ein Mandalorianer das Fatty
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 870955



Falscher Thread!  

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-fatbikes.754015/


----------



## Tomwptp (7. Juni 2019)

Grüße vom Cap de Creus 
Sehr schöne Trails, leider auch etwas Dornenreich. Es wird doch langsam Zeit auch die Fatbike Laufräder auf Tubeless umzurüsten. 
Grüße Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (8. Juni 2019)

Geschützt vor Wind, Sonne, Gaffer  etc.  und auf (leider fast schon zu trockenen ) Trails im tiefen Wald  fühlt sich das Huraxdaxx aka "dicke braune Wildsau"  sehr wohl.... 



Komme mit dem Lenker (820mm..) fast nicht mehr durch den Wald zwischen den Bäumen durch  gibt aber super Druck aufs VR. Unglaublich was da an Traktion gegenüber den Pizzaschneidern in Kurven noch geht.
Fäätten Spass allen


----------



## Deleted 482182 (8. Juni 2019)




----------



## franticz (8. Juni 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (9. Juni 2019)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Juni 2019)

Clark Kent???


----------



## Peng999 (9. Juni 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 871771
> Clark Kent???


Der vermisste Zwilling 
Sie wurden bei der Geburtstag voneinander getrennt


----------



## Deleted 482182 (10. Juni 2019)

Noch paar Bilder vom WE


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Und dann trafen wir ihn den echten Superman


 


 
Jump und blieb stehen


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juni 2019)

Einfach nur GENIAL 

Da muss ich dringend auch wieder hin


----------



## skaster (10. Juni 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> ...
> Jump und blieb stehen
> Anhang anzeigen 872227


Krass, der kann übers Wasser gehen.
Ich vermute mal, ihr hattet kein Problem mit Brot, Fisch und Wein zum Abendessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. Juni 2019)

... geniale Bilderserie mit dem Superman


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2019)

Sind am Blindsee soviel Lawinen abgegangen   

G.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (10. Juni 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sind am Blindsee soviel Lawinen abgegangen
> 
> G.


Ja da liegt sogar noch meterdick Schnee und den Bäumen, im mittleren Abschnitt viel Schneebruch. Trail ist aber frei und im alten Zustand, von den letztjährigen Begradigungen blieb nicht viel übrig.


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Juni 2019)

Wednesday Runde ..... im Hinterland


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Juni 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Ja da liegt sogar noch meterdick Schnee und den Bäumen, im mittleren Abschnitt viel Schneebruch. Trail ist aber frei und im alten Zustand, von den letztjährigen Begradigungen blieb nicht viel übrig.



habt ihr beide Touren an einem Tag gemacht?
sind auch noch dran dieses Jahr bei mir.....
(sofern sich die Erkältung wieder verzieht!)


----------



## Deleted 482182 (10. Juni 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> habt ihr beide Touren an einem Tag gemacht?
> sind auch noch dran dieses Jahr bei mir.....
> (sofern sich die Erkältung wieder verzieht!)


Samstag und Sonntag, beide an einem Tag muss nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (10. Juni 2019)

Mit dem Salsa auf großer Fahrt im Hessen

War Mal was anderes.


----------



## RoDeBo (11. Juni 2019)

So.
Sicherlich keine Top-Mountainbike-Desination, aber schön allemal - die Bretagne.

Nach zwei überwiegend dann doch nicht-gebikten Wochen, hier ein paar Bilder von den Fatbike-Ausfahrten:







Immer wieder Strand - das können die da ja gut.













David gegen Goliath...




...und in klein noch:
der Riesen-Brioche, mehr Strand, das Kreuz mitten im Meer, unendliche Weiten, das Haus mit dem Adler, das Bierrad...


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juni 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> David gegen Goliath...
> Anhang anzeigen 872978



Da mach ich mit 




Mehr Bilder von der heutigen Tour gibt es dann morgen


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte mal wieder Lust auf französisches Baguette + Ziegenkäse aus FRANCE 
Aber schön der Reihe nach.

Start war in Nothweiler / Deutschland .... da ist die Landes-Grenze nicht mehr sonderlich weit entfernt 
Kaum war die Grenze passiert ging es die schönsten Trails _bergauf 




Hoch zur Burg Loewenstein




Ein sehr schönes (kurzes) technisches Schmankerl ....




führt zum schönen Krappenfelsen mit Blick über die Vogesen und der Ruine Fleckenstein:


_




Von der genialen Abfahrt hab ich leider keine Bilder 
Kurzer Abstecher über die vorbildlichen Straßen von Frankreich:




Ging es hoch zur Ruine Froensburg:







Abfahrt zum eigentlichen Ziel der Tour nach Obersteinbach:




Käserei:




Mahlzeit 




Gestärkt ging es wieder zurück über die Landesgrenze. Kurze Erholung ....




.... bevor auf dem Schlussanstieg noch eine Rettung auf einer befahrenen Straße anstand:




GESCHAFFT:




Ich war nach 50km mit knapp 1400hm auch GESCHAFFT 

Schön war es mal wieder


----------



## Tomwptp (14. Juni 2019)

Dynamite-Trails mal anders, vom Col de Molo zur Nobel Fabrik in Paulilles nahe der spanischen Grenze


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Juni 2019)

Heute durfte das Dicke mal wieder an die Luft....


----------



## Deleted 482182 (14. Juni 2019)




----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Juni 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 873948




 

Und das SuperPole mit dem kopflosen Reiter


----------



## bikebecker (15. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Im Odenwald.




Die Maschine finde ich ja Sch...., aber so ein Farmer John Reifen am Fatbike hätte was

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Juni 2019)

Nachtrag vom Freitag:





und, auch der Chris hat zugegeben, so ne Federgabel hat was auf dem Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Juni 2019)

@FR-Sniper @Schofszipfe Sauber! Das tät mir auch taugen! Bei mir gab´s heute nur Hausmannskost , aber ein bisschen Feinkost war auch dabei:


----------



## MDewi (16. Juni 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @FR-Sniper @Schofszipfe Sauber! Das tät mir auch taugen! Bei mir gab´s heute nur Hausmannskost , aber ein bisschen Feinkost war auch dabei:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 874558 Anhang anzeigen 874559 Anhang anzeigen 874560 Anhang anzeigen 874561


Hallo Harald,
Wo bist du da denn gewesen?
Sieht gut aus.
Rheingau ? Nur wo?
Gruß Martin


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Juni 2019)

@MDewi Frauenstein, Aussichtsturm -> Burg


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juni 2019)

Der Trail auf dem Kamm (?) sieht richtig fein aus


----------



## hw_doc (17. Juni 2019)

Ein paar bunte Bilder von zwei Tagen in und nahe Trailistan:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (18. Juni 2019)

RECHT HODS....DIE IRMI !!!


----------



## Gravelander (18. Juni 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen,

meine Frau und ich haben wieder mal eine Radreise absolviert. Yeah!

Ging es letzten Sommer nun von Nürnberg bis nach Lyon, hatten wir dieses Jahr die Möglichkeit unsere Pilgerreise fortzusetzen.
Daher starteten wir nun dieses Mal mit dem Auto und fuhren bis nach Lyon rein. Hier war es gar nicht so einfach einen kostenfreien Parkplatz zu finden, wussten wir ja auch noch nicht genau wie lang unsere Reise dieses Mal gehen sollte. Ein wenig außerhalb fanden wir dann doch einen sicheren Stellplatz nachdem wir ein paar ortsansässige Franzosen finden konnten, die uns in Englisch Ihrer Anwohnerkenntnisse unterbreiteten.
Wir sind am Anreisetag so ziemlich durchgefahren, wollten aber keineswegs in Lyon nächtigen. So bauten wir rasch unsere Räder zusammen, sattelten das gesamte Gepäck und fuhren schnellstmöglich immer gen Süden aus der Metropole heraus.
Die Zeit war schon etwas vorangeschritten, weswegen wir den erstbesten Platz zum Wildcampen nutzen wollten.




Dies war neben einer Kleingartenanlage direkt auf dem verlassenen Autostellplatz beim letzten Häusschen des Weges. Die Räder parkten neben dem Komposthaufen.
Am Morgen danach, wir kochten gerade unser Frühstück, trafen wir auch noch den Besitzer der Gartenlaube, der dann freundlicherweise nicht seinen Stellplatz nutzte und wir uns aber recht freundlich grüßten und verständlich machten, dass wir Radreisende seien (ja ohne Motor) und wir sogleich weiterziehen würden. Natürlich sprach der ältere Herr kein Englisch, so wie sehr viele Franzosen leider. Meine Frau kann aber noch holpriges französisch, welches die gesamte Reise reichen sollte. Ich persönlich wäre verloren gewesen...

Nun ging es immer weiter Richtung Süden, unser erstes Zwischenziel sollte das wunderschönes Nimes sein, etwa 280km entfernt, immer sehr nah an der Rhône entlang. Das Wetter war schon fast zu schön um wahr zu sein, die ersten Tage waren allesamt über 30°C warm. Es sollte viele Tage dauern, bis es mal etwas nieseln sollte. Teils war es so stark bewölkt, dass man meinen müsste, gleich fällt einem der Himmel auf den Kopf, aber es blieb nur bewölkt und wurde irgendwann wieder sonnig.

Unsere zweite Übernachtung führte uns neben eine Hundeschule, die, wie wir hofften, am Sonntag geschlossen bleiben würde und wir auch noch einen ruhigen Morgen in Zweisamkeit haben würden.




So trug uns der Weg immer weiter. Wir machten immer wieder Abstecher in die umliegenden Kleinstädte, vor allem um unsere Wasservorräte aufzufüllen, aber auch um die zahlreichen Burgen, Schlösser und Kirchen zu besichtigen. Vom eigentlichen Pilgerweg haben wir uns ganz bewusst entfernt, da wir die Lust verspürten im Südosten Frankreichs bis nach Montpellier zu strampeln und das Mittelmeer zu sehen (und schlussendlich auch in diesem zu schwimmen. Erst dann haben wir wieder Muscheln am Wegesrand gesehen und sind über Béziers, Narbonne und Carcassonne gefahren. Dann wieder vom Weg abgekommen um nach Toulouse zu radeln, wo ein separater Jakobsweg auf einen wartet.




Einmal hatten wir die Möglichkeit direkt an einem See zu baden und waren gefühlt, die einzigen, die an diesem Abend diese Waldlichtung nutzten.








(natürlich Privatbesitz...) 




am nächsten Tag dann wieder auf den Weg hochschieben, hehe.





Die Reiseroute haben wir insgesamt auch sehr viel seichter geplant als letztes Jahr, ist meine liebe Frau doch nun schon im 5. Monat schwanger gewesen und die Kondition, insbesondere bei Bergpassagen, ist deutlich weniger geworden.
Insgesamt habe ich ihr dafür ein wenig mehr Gepäck abgenommen. Bei den Höhenmetern lief es dann dennoch so ab, dass ich bis zum nächsten Gipfel vorgefahren bin, dann zurückeilte und ihr beim Schieben geholfen oder sie direkt mit angeschoben habe ;-)





Nachdem ich diese Kirche hier erreichte, habe ich einen dicken Dorn in meinem Vorderreifen gesehen. Stecken lassen wollte ich ihn nicht, also herausgezogen, ein deutlich hörbares Zischen gehört und ganz schön Angst bekommen... Am Ende einfach einen Tropfen Vulkanisierflüssigkeit von außen aufgetragen (keine Ahnung ob das half) und mit mulmigen Gefühl weiter gefahren. Ich sag mal: die Milch in dem Reifen hat ganze Arbeit geleistet - der Reifen hielt dich und hatte keinen weiteren Druckverlust, trotz etlichen 100km die noch vor uns lagen.

An einem anderen Tag dann schon relativ verzweifelt nach einer geeigneten Stelle zum Wildcampen gesucht und am Ende nur eine relativ schwer einsehbare Erhöhung neben einem Weinfeld gefunden.








Ab hier wurde es dann immer dorniger, desto weiter wir nach Süden kamen, aber Zelt und Fahrrad blieben glücklicherweise verschont. Das allabendliche Kochen mit einer Kanne Kräutertee ist bei uns ein absolutes Ritual.





Und dann immer wieder die Abstecher in Mittelalterstädte in relativer Umgebung unserer Route.




In den großen modernen Städten parkt mein sein Rad lieber nicht zu lang.








Dann die erste und einzige wirkliche Panne. Das Vorderrad meiner Frau verlor Luft, hatten mich die Forenmitglieder ja gewarnt die Fatty Stripper nicht nur mit Bling Strip, sondern auch mit Felgenband zu fahren, habe ich die Montagekorrektur doch nie durchgeführt gehabt, nun hatte ich den Salat (hat aber trotzdem gut 1500-2000km gehalten), glücklicherweise ist das orangene Reflektorband nicht gerissen.








Das Latexband selbst hat sich wahrscheinlich an der Felge aufgeruffelt und es führte zum Luftverlust. Dieses Mal hatte ich die neuen Reveloop-Schläuche dabei und wechselte diese ganz rasch. Hatte damit noch nie experimentiert, empfand es aber als kinderleicht und sollte die ganze restliche Tour halten.

Ein Trail führte uns steil bergauf im unwegsamsten Gelände und was steht da vor uns...




ein wunderschöner BMW, der den gesamten Weg blockiert, mit zwei Platten, verlorenem Spoiler, ausgelösten Airbag und abmontierten Nummernschildern. Das Abschleppen war anscheinend teurer, als einfach das Auto stehen zu lassen. Ich war mir nicht sicher ob wir drumherum kämen oder unsere Reiseräder gar drüber rollen müssten, am Ende konnten wir auch dies bewältigen. Komoot meinte ja noch, es könne Streckenabschnitte geben, bei denen man das Fahrrad tragen müsste. Fürwahr. 

Dann wollten wir einmal nicht wild campen, sondern einen Zeltplatz ansteuern, dachten wir doch in so starker Nähe zum Mittelmeer wäre das die einzige Möglichkeit. Also suchten wir und fragten uns Ewigkeiten nach einem Campingplatz durch und fanden diesen dann auch in anstehender Dämmerung, nur um zu erfahren, dass dieser nur für Wohnmobile geeignet wäre, aber nicht für Zeltcamper... Was ist nur mit den Franzosen los???
Also 3km weiter gefahren und einen wunderbaren Platz nur für uns allein gefunden. Gratis und ruhig.








Aber zweimal sind wir doch gezwungenermaßen einen öffentlichen Campingplatz angefahren, aber auch nur, weil wir zwingend unsere Wäsche waschen mussten.




(glücklicherweise hier viel Platz gehabt, die allermeisten nutzen hier doch das Wohnmobil und kein Zelt).
Dies ist auch wirklich der einzige Grund dies machen zu müssen. Sanitäre Einrichtungen in Frankreich empfanden wir beide immer sehr viel unangenehmer, als einfach die Natur zu gebrauchen. Auch die Zweisamkeit genießen wir weitaus mehr, als so viele Nachbarn zu haben. Zumindest abends, wenn wir recht erschöpft uns nur noch waschen und etwas kochen möchten. Auch war bei dem einen Zeltplatz das Problem, dass wir erst um 9 Uhr morgen bezahlen durften, da Abends nach unserer Ankunft schon Kassenschluss war. Normalerweise sitzen wir hier schon mindestens eine Stunde auf dem Rad um die Mittagshitze zu umgehen...

Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir dann doch das Mittelmeer hinter Montpellier erreicht und fuhren mit den Fatbikes direkt an den Sandstrand und gönnten uns ein Bad.









Im Laufe unserer Reise wurden wir immer lockerer was das Wildcampen anging, anfangs die Räder noch zwingend an festen Gegenständen/Bäumen verankert, irgendwann gar nicht mehr angeschlossen (so laut und so schwer wie die Dinger sind, haha). Auch waren wir zuerst recht verunsichert und suchten uns möglichst uneinsehbare Plätze, reichte es uns später schon, wenn kein direkter Autoverkehr zu erwarten war.




In Ermangelung eines besseren Platzes direkt neben einem Feldweg unser Lager aufgeschlagen und die Fahrräder einfach daneben gelegt. Joggerbesuch war hier jedoch sehr regelmäßig (aber niemals unangenehm oder unfreundlich, trotzdessen wir Ausländer sind).

Einmal hatten wir so einen derben Sturm die gesamte Nacht, dass wir nicht sicher waren, ob unser Zelt halten würde. Aber MSR Hubba Hubba ist wirklich jeden Cent wert. Trotzdem eine arg unruhige Nacht erlebt und immer wieder vom starken Wind erwacht.




Auch Kochen war mit dem Sturmkocher nur schwerlich möglich (oder wir haben etwas falsch gemacht).

Dann aber auch immer wieder wundervolle wilde Zeltplätze gefunden.








Am allerletzten Tag dann in Toulouse in einer Pilgerherberge genächtigt. Einmal wollten wir uns doch diesen Spaß gönnen. Wobei wir uns fragten, ob wir die einzigen Pilger in dieser Herberge waren.
Deren Fahrradständer ist leider auch zu schmal für unseren süßen Fatbikes, daher quer gestellt.




Hier leider die unruhigste Nacht in unserem 4er-Quartier gehabt, einer kam sehr spät, der andere ging sehr früh, es war einfach immer Unruhe... Es geht doch nichts übers Wildcampen!

Am Ende sind wir dennoch einen Schnitt von 80km/Tag geradelt und erreichten insgesamt 711km (das ist jetzt nur die Anzahl, die Komoot dokumentiert hat) und 3700hm. Im Vergleich dazu: Letztes Jahr waren wir bei ~1000km und 10000hm. Aber wir wollten es auch wirklich nicht übertreiben mit Kind im Bauch und sind auch insgesamt einige Tage wenige gefahren.
Die nächstgrößere Stadt nach Toulouse lag drei Tage und etliche Höhenmeter entfernt, aber wir waren zufrieden mit den Reiseerlebnissen und führen unsere Reise ein anderes Jahr fort. Das nächste Mal erreichen wir dann ganz sicher Spanien, mit Weg über die Pyrenäen - die Erfahrung wird atemberaubend sein.

Zuguterletzt noch ein paar nicht-Fatbike-Impressionen.

hier denke wieder ich an Komoots Warnung, dass man auf einigen Wegen sein Rad tragen müsse:




immer wieder schöne altrömische Bauten








wunderbare Aussichten auf Burgruinen und historische Städte








viele tierische Begegnungen am Wegesrand








und bleibende Erinnerungen insbesondere an das utopische Carcassonne





Fazit: 1) wahnsinniges Glück mit dem Wetter.
2) für Radreisen mit schwangerer Frau im 2. Tertial ist ein Fatbike mehr als optimal, schluckt es doch wirklich viel Vibration des Untergrundes und ist zudem mMn auch extrem sicher in Bezug auf Unfälle.
3) ich persönlich empfinde die französische Mentalität als fürchterlich, auch wenn mein eigenes Fahrrad ja auch französische Wurzeln hat, aber die gesehenen Streckenverläufe, die teils wahnsinnigen Burgen und historischen Städte, machten es mehr als wett.
4) die neuen Reveloop-Schläuche trotzen auch hohen Drücken mit starker Dauerbelastung vollkommen ohne Druckverlust.
5) bin einfach froh, dass wir ohne größere Pannen und vor allem gesund wieder nach Hause gekommen sind.

Viele Grüße & noch einen schönen Abend,
euer Lukas mit fatten Fahrradkleidungs-Bräunungsstreifen


----------



## digi-foto.at (20. Juni 2019)

Sooo... heute nach ein paar Tagen Knie-Aua... endlich wieder mal auf einer schönen Tour mit 1,5x Fat unterwegs..




Recht warmer Aufstieg über Forstautobahnen...




Und als Belohnung fürs schwitzen oben erstmal was kaltes zu trinken und dann einen echt sehr coolen Trail, auf dem ich normal immer aufs knipsen vergesse... heut haben wir wenigstens einmal angehalten ..








Mein Spetzi hat echt Talent für dynamische Fotos 












lg
Kurt


----------



## RoDeBo (21. Juni 2019)

Heute nochmal gefahren und wie immer fast kein Bild gemacht...
aber bei dem Pfad dieses Kollegen hier...








...war einfach die Aufmerksamkeit woanders...

Aber für das hier hat es dann doch gereicht...





Und danach noch dieser schöner Rumpelpfad... (Achtung: alte Fotos!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. Juni 2019)




----------



## versteher (21. Juni 2019)

Klassisches Holzstoß-Foto ...


----------



## versteher (22. Juni 2019)

Heute mal Holzstoß für Zwei...


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Juni 2019)

Gestern Schnee auf 2000 weiter unten dann Hagel und Regen bis auf die Unterbux! 

Aber trotzdem Saucool


----------



## bikebecker (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Zum Glück im Taunus kein Schnee. 







Und auf dem Heimweg. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Juni 2019)

Hier gibt es noch einen kurzen Film vom Regentanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (23. Juni 2019)

Das Farley (6) ist nun wieder ganz komplett; Die Hinterradnabe ist nach dem Felgentausch offenbar auch wieder komplettiert und die Guide hat neue Hebel. So bestückt ging es gestern auf eine kurze Runde zum Ausnüchtern des Piloten, gibt aber nur ein "Zielfoto".





Hab es gerade mal gewogen und die Kofferwage blieb bei 13,35 kg stehen. Schon erstaunlich, was die Laufräder auch im Fahrverhalten ausmachen.


----------



## hw_doc (23. Juni 2019)

... und heute mal neue Wege zu altbekannten Zielen



(Blaubeer-Mascarpone  
erkundet und dabei den stählernen Wiederaufbau weiter optimiert:





Das hintere Schutzblech neigte etwas zu sehr zum Klötern (Schwebungen), aber ein Kabelbinder war zur Hand und bleibt vermutlich dauerhaft erhalten, wenn er auf dem Rückweg an Ort und Stelle bleibt.


----------



## 2378TCDD (23. Juni 2019)

Auf Wegen <2m in Baden-Württemberg muss man sich farblich der Umgebung anpassen um nicht verwischt zu werden....  oder einfach schnell genug sein


----------



## versteher (23. Juni 2019)

Klassisches Siloballen-Foto...


----------



## hw_doc (26. Juni 2019)

Anstatt viel Text hier viele Bilder des heutigen Tages. Aus eigener Kraft ging es von Buchholz in der Nordheide nach Bispingen - wie üblich auf dem Heidschnuckenweg.





































Kleine Belohnungen müssen sein - nicht nur, weil es grenzwertig heiß war:
































Bispingen - Erstes Beyond-Meat-Patty:



Schmeckt - wenn auch nicht wie Rind!

Freue mich jetzt auf Tiefsttemperaturen von 13 Grad, lasse gerade die Hitze aus meiner Hütte und so langsam fröstelt es mich aufgrund der kühlen Briese schon...


----------



## Mr_Slow (27. Juni 2019)

und ich hab keine Zeit.
Mensch Steffen, diesmal bist du aber mit sehr leichtem Gepäck unterwegs.


----------



## hw_doc (28. Juni 2019)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> und ich hab keine Zeit.
> Mensch Steffen, diesmal bist du aber mit sehr leichtem Gepäck unterwegs.



Hmm... Was soll mir das jetzt sagen?
War ich beim letzten Mal mit Gepäck zu langsam?  B)

Die Nacht war frisch - fast so frisch, dass ich beinahe in den extra mitgeführten Schlafsack umgezogen wär. Aber auch nur beinahe.
Der gestrige Tag hatte nach dem Frühstück gefühlte 20 Grad und war damit halb so warm, wie Teil 1 der Strecke. Alles in allem ein guter Kontrast. So schattig, wie die folgenden Bilder wirken, hab ich es aber nicht empfunden.




















Bahnübergang mit Sprechstelle - wird geöffnet, wenn man klingelt. Theoretisch. Wollte zum Wasserlassen legal über setzen, aber erst auf dem Rückweg meldete sich jemand, der erklärte, "auf der anderen Leitung noch jemanden gehabt zu haben".





Stein des Weisen (Löhns)












Mistkarre in Faßberg. Damit habe ich mir die letzten 15 km Sandboden bis Unterlüß erfolgreich extra schwer gemacht.

In Summe 180 km mit rund 1.400 hm.
Vielleicht komm ich nächste Woche wieder, um mir den Teil ab Fischbek nochmal anzusehen...


----------



## Mr_Slow (28. Juni 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hmm... Was soll mir das jetzt sagen?
> War ich beim letzten Mal mit Gepäck zu langsam?  B)


Sicher nicht  
lässt sich so, doch sicher besser fahren ? und schneller


----------



## hw_doc (29. Juni 2019)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Sicher nicht
> lässt sich so, doch sicher besser fahren ? und schneller



Ja und nein:
Bin gerade mit demselben Bike ohne montiertes Gepäck unterwegs und muss mal wieder feststellen, dass auch der kleine Bürzel und das Teil am Lenker (wenn auch sehr leicht beladen) ganz schön bremsen. Vorne ist wahrscheinlich der Wind im Spiel und hinten wohl eher das Gewicht. Oder das ist ein psychologischer Effekt...


Wenn die Bluto auch heute wieder die Luft hält, bin ich bereit zu glauben, dass es tatsächlich am Ventil lag...
_

Nach meiner Kuchenrunde vom letzten Wochenende gab es auf dem Heimweg noch ein Ereignis, auf das ich gerne verzichtet hätte. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, noch mal nach der Feuerstelle zu schauen, in deren Umkreis offenbar ein paar Kids das Grillen geübt hatten und die ich dann - durch den Rauch aufmerksam geworden - nebst ins Laub geworfenem Einweggrill gelöscht hatte.






Ziemlich genau an dieser Stelle traf ich zufällig einen Biker im Wald, der mir erklärte, dass er die Passage gerade zweimal gefahren war.
Da sein Sattel oben war und er auch sonst aufgrund seiner Schilderungen eher weniger erfahren auf dem Bike wirkte, erlaubte ich mir zwei Bemerkungen ihm gegenüber:
1. Auch wenn es spießig klingt, sowas beim ersten Mal nicht alleine machen, sondern mindestens jemanden dabei haben, der immer noch ein Telefon bedienen kann. Schließlich war vor einiger Zeit an der Stelle ein Biker tödlich verunglückt. (Dass er AFAIK in Begleitung war, hatte ihn auch nicht gerettet.)
2. Sattel nach unten und langsam fahren!

Nach etwas Smalltalk über Gott und die Welt wollte er die Stelle noch ein drittes Mal fahren und ich sagte ihm, dass ich noch so lange dort oben stehen bleibe, bis ich höre, dass er auf der anderen Seite wieder angekommen ist. Mit meinem Reiserad wollte ich das nämlich nicht fahren, führte ich weiter aus und verwies ihn auf meine Sattelhöhe, die sich nicht ohne Werkzeug ändern ließ - anders als bei ihm...

Offenbar hatten meine Worte bei ihm keinen Anklang gefunden - ich hörte seine Reifen beim Weg in die Kuhle, aber als dann nach Brems- auch das Abrollgeräusch ausblieb, wusste ich auch ohne hinzusehen, dass das nicht gut ausgeht.
Was dann folgte, war dann wie der Teil _nach_ der Werbung in einer besonders schlechten, weil total vorhersehbaren Fernsehserie: Fahrrad von ihm runterheben, ihn (halbwegs) zu Bewusstsein bringen und dabei halten, 112 anrufen, gut zureden, Rettungskräfte einweisen... Am Ende waren inkl. Feuerwehr Polizei bei der Aktion fast 20 Rettungskräfte im Einsatz, um ihn wieder stabil aus der Grube zu bekommen: Bewegen konnte er sich jedenfalls von selbst keinen Zentimeter mehr - hoffentlich blieb es am Ende beim gebrochenen Schlüsselbein...


Blöd jedenfalls, wie hilflos man sich trotzdem bei sowas fühlen kann, bis dann tatsächlich die Retter eintreffen, die in der Situation etwas bewegen (und die Schmerzen des Patienten lindern) können.
Die haben sich jedenfalls nach dem Versteckspiel im Wald sehr gut geschlagen, großes Kompliment an dieser Stelle nochmal. Einigen Feuerwehrleuten war genau die Einsatzstelle von besagtem Unfall mit tödlichem Ausgang bekannt...

Ich frage mich, was in seinem Kopf vorging, alle vorangegangenen Ratschläge vollständig in den Wind zu schlagen und da so schnell runterzuballern, dass er mindestens zwei, vielleicht sogar drei Meter weit geflogen war. Und das halt nach Ansage und unserem Dialog dazu...


----------



## Berganbeter (29. Juni 2019)

Ja, ist so wie die superschnellen Radfahrer die ohne Helm unterwegs sind.Erst wenns einen selber betrifft lernt der Mensch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Juni 2019)

Um der größten Hitze zu entgehen , bin ich Heute lieber etwas früher los



















Neugieriger Kuckuck auf der Alpe


----------



## hw_doc (29. Juni 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Um der größten Hitze zu entgehen , bin ich Heute lieber etwas früher los
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 879304Anhang anzeigen 879309Anhang anzeigen 879312Anhang anzeigen 879315Anhang anzeigen 879319
> Anhang anzeigen 879320Anhang anzeigen 879321



Lieber Jürgen, jetzt nicht auch noch Du mit ewig weißer Gabelflanke!  B)


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Juni 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Lieber Jürgen, jetzt nicht auch noch Du mit ewig weißer Gabelflanke!  B)



Passt doch zur weißen Schrift auf den Felgen und Reifen


----------



## digi-foto.at (30. Juni 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Um der größten Hitze zu entgehen , bin ich Heute lieber etwas früher los



Wir haben mal den genau gegenteiligen Ansatz probiert und sind erst im letzten Abendlicht los...




Und in den Sonnenuntergang geritten 




War auch mal wieder richtig angenehm 
lg
Kurt


----------



## dopaul (1. Juli 2019)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Ja, ist so wie die superschnellen Radfahrer die ohne Helm unterwegs sind.Erst wenns einen selber betrifft lernt der Mensch!


Kann auch ohne Sturz besch.....eiden enden.
Ich bin gestern mit dem RR von einem Bussard mehrfach angegriffen worden - glücklicherweise an der höchsten Stelle und da trug ich einen Helm.
Die Spuren am Helm möchte ich nicht am Kopf haben....


----------



## 2378TCDD (1. Juli 2019)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Wir haben mal den genau gegenteiligen Ansatz probiert und sind erst im letzten Abendlicht los...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe  , war auch mein Plan gestern aber dann doch bissel zu spät !


----------



## digi-foto.at (1. Juli 2019)

Zu Spät ist eine reine Lichtfrage 
Wir sind auch erst gegen 23:00 heim gekommen .
Eine Abfahrt mit Helmlampe im Wald gleicht derzeit optisch einer Fahrt durch einen Schneesturm weil so viele Viecher rumschwirren .


----------



## hw_doc (1. Juli 2019)

dopaul schrieb:


> von einem Bussard mehrfach angegriffen worden - glücklicherweise an der höchsten Stelle





Hattest Du ganz sicher keine Maus auf dem Helm?
B)


----------



## hw_doc (1. Juli 2019)

Heute ganz kurze Runde im Schaufensterpuppen-Modus, nachdem ich mir offenbar einen Nerv am Schulterblatt eingeklemmt hatte:




Bis morgen wird das nicht weg sein - damit wären die Harz-Pläne vermutlich durchkreuzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2019)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Zu Spät ist eine reine Lichtfrage
> Wir sind auch erst gegen 23:00 heim gekommen .
> Eine Abfahrt mit Helmlampe im Wald gleicht derzeit optisch einer Fahrt durch einen Schneesturm weil so viele Viecher rumschwirren .



Kann ich genau so bestätigen 













Glaub ich fahr da GLEICH nochmal hin


----------



## crossy-pietro (2. Juli 2019)

Hi. Sehe ich richtig? Hast Du die Absoluteblack-Griffe drauf?


----------



## digi-foto.at (2. Juli 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die absolute red...


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2019)

Absolut falsch... 

Esi grips extra chunky. 

Eisdielen & Schorlebike:


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. Juli 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Absolut falsch...
> Esi grips extra chunky.



 okay - Danke Dir. Die Endkappen sahen so nach AbsoluteBlack aus - ned nach ESI.
Die ESIs (top) hab ich am Fully - am Dude wollte ich die ABs mal probieren.

Asö... Galerie:


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> okay - Danke Dir. Die Endkappen sahen so nach AbsoluteBlack aus - ned nach ESI.
> Die ESIs (top) hab ich am Fully - am Dude wollte ich die ABs mal probieren.
> 
> Asö... Galerie:



Die Lenkerstopfen sind von Hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (3. Juli 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hattest Du ganz sicher keine Maus auf dem Helm?
> B)


Ich bin so ein zartes Persönchen - der hielt mich wahrscheinlich für ne Maus....


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2019)

Kleiner Nachschlag von der gestrigen Tour mit @Allgaeufex 













Vielen Dank an Jürgen für das superspontane Treffen mit dir.


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Juli 2019)

Die Pfalz is oafach a Traam 
Vor allem wenn man noch so einen Topguide wie Mario hat


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Juli 2019)

Nur ohne WLAN und sehr schlechtem Handyempfang klappt hier auf dem Campingplatz leider gar keine Bilderübertragung


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Juli 2019)

Nicht wirklich unterwegs, aber putzen lassen ist auch gut


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2019)

Schnelle Runde vor der Spätschicht gedreht:


----------



## Fatster (5. Juli 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schnelle Runde vor der Spätschicht gedreht:



... und danach sogar noch Zeit zum Fatbiken ... Respekt!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (5. Juli 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schnelle Runde vor der Spätschicht gedreht:


Junge, Junge, wenn ich mir so die Bilder der letzten Zeit betrachte, könnt ma ja den Kalender wieder aufleben lassen


----------



## hw_doc (5. Juli 2019)

Gestriger Ausflug in den Harz, Zug trotz Gleiswechsel von 9 auf 1 doch noch bekommen - Start der Tour in Bad Harzburg:






Zur Verblüffung meines Gesprächspartners mit dem Bucksaw bewaffnet.




Wo ich es gerade sehe: Die Combo aus Helga und Hüsker Dü v2 hat auch hier wieder gut funktioniert -nur einmal wünschte ich mir auch hinten etwas mehr Bremsenergie am HR...





Das Molkenhaus ist nun auch dicht, bleibt also keine Gastronomie mehr auf meiner Route...  




Blick auf die gestaute Ecker.








Aufgrund des stetig wachsenden Steinbruchs ist bald nix mehr mit Brockenblick von der gleichnamigen Hütte...  




Scheint schon länger so zu halten... Trotzdem schnell auf den gleichnamigen Trail gewechselt.




Zu guterletzt: Ein Bucksaw-farbener Bach bei Goslar.  B)

Wunderbarer Tag auf toller Route und dazu kaum Wanderer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (5. Juli 2019)

...in Goslar dann hoffentlich eine Gose getrunken...


----------



## Eddy2012 (5. Juli 2019)

Gestrige Feierabend - Trail - Runde um Eisenach:

















Schön war`s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## hw_doc (6. Juli 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...in Goslar dann hoffentlich eine Gose getrunken...



Nee, aber meine Speise war angeblich damit zubereitet - entschied mich für eine regionale Kräuterlimo. Für mehr war dann leider keine Zeit, da mein Essen unglücklich schnell schon nach fünf Minuten vor mir stand - daraus ergab sich dann eine Verkettung, um die ich am Ende aber auch nicht traurig bin.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (6. Juli 2019)

Die Wahrzeichen von GAP


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Juli 2019)

So schnell vergehen fünf Tage Radeln in der wunderbaren Pfalz 

Vielen Dank noch mal an Mario für die Tolle Guidetour am Dienstag 

Am meisten hat mich der Felsenwanderweg um Rodalben Beeindruckt mit ca.45Km Länge und etwa 950 Hm  
Der hat mich einige Körner und ein paar Schrammen von Dornen und Brennesseln gekostet 

Ich hoffe mein Bildersalat Langweilt Euch nicht


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Juli 2019)

Ach ja , bevor ichs Vergesse , Anständige Fatbikeständer gibt's hier auch


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Juli 2019)

@Fibbs79 war doch klar, dass der Macaskill Trick hier schief gehen musste... zu wenig Gefälle auf dem Feld!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Juli 2019)

Steinwaldradweg. Die Lok liess sich nicht abschleppen. An der kleinen Gebetsstaette ein schönes Gelb.
Sk8 vergessen. Irgendwas fehlt immer.


----------



## 2378TCDD (7. Juli 2019)

Die dicke braune Wildsau freut sich auf die bevorstehenden 200hm Traumtrail vor dem sich nähernden Gewitter. Nichts wie los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. Juli 2019)

A nuis Baepprle vo moim oida Pseudo.





Feierabendfahrt bevor die Moskito-rushhour beginnt.


----------



## hw_doc (10. Juli 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Vielleicht komm ich nächste Woche wieder, um mir den Teil ab Fischbek nochmal anzusehen...



Ach ja, da war ja noch was:

Am Sonntag bin ich mit der Bahn dieses Mal nach Schneverdingen gefahren, um den noch ausstehenden nördlichen Teil der Route in Angriff zu nehmen. Davon hatte ich ja schon einen Teil jüngst in Gegenrichtung befahren, aber andersherum sieht vieles noch mal neu aus.




Kurz nach dem Start stieß ich auf ein überwiegend crossendes Grüppchen Biker - man sei in Sachen "Schnucki" unterwegs und hatte die Nacht in Bispingen verbracht.
Von "Schnucki" hatte ich bis dato noch nichts gehört, daher musste ich mich aufklären lassen.
Unsere Wege trennten sich aufgrund abweichender Wegeführung nach einem längeren Singletrail wieder und ich war vorerst wieder alleine unterwegs.





Auf dem nächsten Hügel traf ich eine weitere Gruppe Schnucki-Fahrer - auch überwiegend auf Gravelbikes. Auch da trennten sich unsere Wege wieder schnell. Hab insgesamt auf dem Weg noch nie so viele frische Fahrradspuren gesehen, wie an dem Tag. Ein Teilnehmer war sogar auf Schwalbe Marathon unterwegs - der wird noch seine Freude gehabt haben, schließlich wird das Terrain gen Norden immer anspruchsvoller...




In Undeloh gibt es traditionell Verpflegung - zu sehen: Mandarinenschmand mit Buchweizen-Boden. Am Ende waren es zwei Stück...  B)




















Fliegende Maschinen!








In Buchholz traf ich dann auf @Mr_Slow...




und nachdem wir zwischendurch etwas Verstecken gespielt hatten, beendeten wir die Tour gemeinsam!

Danke für die Begleitung!


----------



## hw_doc (10. Juli 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ach ja, da war ja noch was:
> 
> Am Sonntag bin ich mit der Bahn dieses Mal nach Schneverdingen gefahren, um den noch ausstehenden nördlichen Teil der Route in Angriff zu nehmen. Davon hatte ich ja schon einen Teil jüngst in Gegenrichtung befahren, aber andersherum sieht vieles noch mal neu aus.
> 
> ...



Noch zwei Panoramen:









						Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
					

Kostenlos Bilder hochladen. Bilder Upload ohne Anmeldung




					www.bilder-upload.eu
				












						Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
					

Kostenlos Bilder hochladen. Bilder Upload ohne Anmeldung




					www.bilder-upload.eu


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Juli 2019)

Tour an der südlichen Atlantikküste von Fronkreich... 53km auf fetten Sohlen avec tout la famille  OK waren nur 243 Höhenmeter, dafür aber sommerliche Temperaturen und alle möglichen Untergründe.





Die einzigen Fatbikes waren wir nicht, ab und zu riefen uns kleine Jungs so was wie "Fätt Bike" entgegen. Also nix "velo tout terrain graisse" oder so, die meisten dickbereiften waren aber eher so Strandcruiser oder Elektroroller.















So ein Fatbikereifen bietet bei dem Wetter übrigens ne Menge Schatten...

Hier versteckt sich ein Nachwuchs-Huhn:




Auflösung:


----------



## -zor- (12. Juli 2019)

schöne Mittwoch Packingtour:





















































...dafür darf es heute ruhig regnen!


----------



## Lenny911 (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich war bis jetzt immer stiller Mitleser hier. Nun besitze ich aber seit Februar auch ein Dickes und möchte euch an meinen Ausflügen durch den Harz teilhaben lassen.

Eigentlich wollte ich das schon letzte Woche anfangen, aber leider hatte ich bei der Tour einen ziemlich harten Bodenkontakt, der zur Untersuchung im Krankenhaus endete. Letztlich ist zum Glück nicht viel passiert außer einer Prellung in vielen bunten Farben und Schürfwunden. 

Deshalb ging es heute zur Eingewöhnung auf eine kleine Vormittagsrunde mit 33 km und 440 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evolve56 (12. Juli 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Die dicke braune Wildsau freut sich auf die bevorstehenden 200hm Traumtrail vor dem sich nähernden Gewitter. Nichts wie los...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 882236


2x11 ??? 
Gibts einen anderen Thread?
✌️


----------



## evolve56 (12. Juli 2019)

evolve56 schrieb:


> 2x11 ???
> Gibts einen anderen Thread?
> ✌


Sorry bitte nicht falsch verstehen 
Technik hat  hier in der Galerie nix zu suchen
Bin auch  begeistert vom passenden  Fahrradständer
Kletter- und Speed-Eigenschaften und natürlich die Kombination mit fat und 2x12
oh Entschuldigung!
2x11 ⚙️
würde mich sehr interessieren 
Damit noch mehr so tolle Bilder hier landen


----------



## gnss (14. Juli 2019)

@hw_doc Wo gibt es in Undeloh den Buchweizenkuchen? Traumbilder einer sehr hübschen Kulturlandschaft. Bleibst du immer auf H?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (14. Juli 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> schöne Mittwoch Packingtour:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 883992
> 
> ...



Das Bike hast du vorzüglich aufgebaut! Mir gefällt es top


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Juli 2019)

Gestern Abend Sundowner Runde am Ufer des Bassins gedreht... Es war so eine ruhige und friedliche Atmosphäre, dass mir das Abrollgeräusch der dicken Pellen ein kleines bisschen peinlich war . Aber abgesehen davon war es der reine Genuß! Im Bassin herrschte Ebbe und die Lichtverhältnisse waren gigantisch. Die Wege waren zu 70% normal befahrbar, aber auf 30% war man mit den dicken Reifen wirklich im Vorteil, ich habe mehrfach Leute ihre normalen Bikes schieben sehen, weil durch die Sandpassagen nix mehr ging. Mit dem dicken hingegegen reichte kurzes Gasgeben, um weiter vorwärts zu stürmen...


----------



## hw_doc (14. Juli 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> @hw_doc Wo gibt es in Undeloh den Buchweizenkuchen? Traumbilder einer sehr hübschen Kulturlandschaft. Bleibst du immer auf H?



Im "Heide-Erebniszentrum", das hat entgegen des Names weit mehr zu bieten, als nur Ausstellung. darunter ist auch eine taugliche Kaffeemaschine...

Bislang bin ich der Wegführung immer treu geblieben. Demnächst wollte ich aber die Schnucki-Route mal in Teilen erfahren und schauen, ob die Route eher ein Kompromiss für normal Bereifte ist oder auch was für Fatbikes. Kommst Du aus der Gegend?


----------



## hw_doc (14. Juli 2019)

Heut im feuchten Deister mit dem Hüsker Dü am HR doch schon ganz gut die Hänge entlanggerutscht...

Da muss wohl doch was anderes drauf, siehe mein Gesuch hier im Forum.
_

Vermutlich auch nur ein Ausrutscher:


----------



## gnss (14. Juli 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Im "Heide-Erebniszentrum", das hat entgegen des Names weit mehr zu bieten, als nur Ausstellung. darunter ist auch eine taugliche Kaffeemaschine...
> 
> Bislang bin ich der Wegführung immer treu geblieben. Demnächst wollte ich aber die Schnucki-Route mal in Teilen erfahren und schauen, ob die Route eher ein Kompromiss für normal Bereifte ist oder auch was für Fatbikes. Kommst Du aus der Gegend?



Danke ich hatte gehofft, das die Lokation länger geöffnet ist als die Milchhalle in Wilsede.

Ich komme aus Hamburg und fahre ab und zu eine 60-100km Schleife ab Buchholz nach Süden. Das H verlassen lohnt sich.


----------



## hw_doc (14. Juli 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Danke ich hatte gehofft, das die Lokation länger geöffnet ist als die Milchhalle in Wilsede.
> 
> Ich komme aus Hamburg und fahre ab und zu eine 60-100km Schleife ab Buchholz nach Süden. Das H verlassen lohnt sich.



Challenge accepted!  B)
Hast Du dir die Schnucki-Route mal angesehen - ist das aus Deiner Sicht lohnenswert? 

Wir können gerne mal zusammen einen Teil unter die Räder nehmen. Finde den Teil ab Fischbek auch sehr lohnenswert, wenn auch (der Route folgend) sehr körnerraubend. Der war zuletzt auch etwas kurz gekommen...
Richtung Süden ist nach der letzten Sichtung auch mein Favorit. Nur Fischbek als Start ist von Hannover recht zeitintensiv zu erreichen, nach Buchholz geht es dafür recht fix!


----------



## 2378TCDD (14. Juli 2019)

So. Nach der eigenen 50er Party heute noch bissel ausjumpen/nüchtern... l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Juli 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> So. Nach der eigenen 50er Party heute noch bissel ausjumpen/nüchtern... lAnhang anzeigen 885021



Gratuliere


Und spring nicht zu hoch


----------



## 2378TCDD (14. Juli 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gratuliere
> 
> 
> Und spring nicht zu hoch


Danke! Nönö...
Ü50 U200 (cm) (letzteres nur mit mehr Federweg und Seitensprung ins Schmale ....)


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen..3 tolle Tage in der Pfalz mit Standort St.Martin verbracht:Urteil: Mega ! Hier ein paar Bilder dazu 





Dann eine Pfälzerplatte mit isotonisch wertvollen Produkten 





























Das Gebiet ist der Hammer...nur die Laktatwerte sorgen für ein Ende des Bikens irgendwann  Grüsse


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. Juli 2019)

Nachtrag: 1 Einschlag  

Kleine Flugeinlage direkt im Pflock aufgesetzt .naja 26 Schlauch rein und weiter .Lg


----------



## Lenny911 (15. Juli 2019)

Heute eine kleine 3 Talsperrentour rund um den Wohnort. (26 km, 320 Hm)

Nach dem es sogar ein wenig geregnet hat in den letzten Tagen, haben sich sogar ein paar Spritzer Schlamm am Unterrohr versammelt! 
Da lohnt sich dann schon fast das Putzen mal wieder.




Zillierbach Talsperre




Talsperre Madelholz




Trogfurter Talsperre

Kleine Geschichte zum Schluss:

Auf einem kurzen Stück Asphalt, kam mir eine holländische  Reiseradlergruppe entgegen.

Diese ersten drei der Truppe grinsten breit über das ganze Gesicht, als sie die Abrollgeräusche und den Schlappen wahrgenommen haben. Der vierte Holländer grinste noch breiter und grüßte noch mit einem: (hier holländischen Akzent denken) „Nicht schlecht!“ Der letzte Fahrer guckte aber ziemlich mürrisch drein. Höchstwahrscheinlich wäre er lieber selbst fat unterwegs.


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Juli 2019)

@Wilbi69  mach bloss den weißen Aufkleber an der Gabel ab, sonnst muß sich der @hw_doc  wieder beschweren


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. Juli 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Wilbi69  mach bloss den weißen Aufkleber an der Gabel ab, sonnst muß sich der @hw_doc  wieder beschweren


Habe Angst dass Spuren bleiben...


----------



## hw_doc (15. Juli 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Habe Angst dass Spuren bleiben...



Von was? Die Manitou-Aufkleber lassen sich astrein ablösen, sonst würden sie den Retail-Gabeln auch nicht gleich die passenden Stealth-Klebis beilegen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Juli 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Das Gebiet ist der Hammer.


kann gar net sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (16. Juli 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> kann gar net sein....


Warum sind wir dann dort nicht öfter fst gemeinsam unterwegs


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Juli 2019)

Coole Tour, aber viel zu wenige Fotos gemacht....


----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. Juli 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Coole Tour, aber viel zu wenige Fotos gemacht.... Anhang anzeigen 886173


Da gabs auch nicht viel zu sehen


----------



## hw_doc (20. Juli 2019)

Eigentlich hatte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, die beiden gefallenen Riesen als Motiv zu nutzen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Juli 2019)

@hw_doc solange du sie nicht umgeschumbst hast....


----------



## Deleted 482182 (20. Juli 2019)

Heute mit drei Profis unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (21. Juli 2019)

Du und drei Profis!?!? Das gab‘s doch schomma, wenn ich mich nicht irre 



Fatster schrieb:


> Die fatastischen Vier
> Anhang anzeigen 640473
> Wie schrob hier neulich jemand: Die Steilheit kommt nicht so gut rüber ...  ...
> Anhang anzeigen 640474
> ...


----------



## Fatster (21. Juli 2019)

Scheint, als hätte „Vier“ System bei dir 









...... bald wieder!


----------



## bikebecker (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo
Inspiriert von @hw_doc und zwei lieben Freundinnen (Hallo Hasen, wir müssen die Tour unbedingt noch mal zusammen fahren) sind wir denn Heidschnuckenweg von Hannover nach Hamburg gefahren.














Schön war es. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## F7 Uli (21. Juli 2019)

AmStrand von St. Peter Ording


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Juli 2019)

St Peter Ording. War ich schon 35 Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Juli 2019)

Oberpfalztour Richtung Hoselstoa -Schtoetzen-Gaosweier 
(Haseldtein-St.Oezen-Gaisweier








Rast an Hütte Oberpfälzer WaldVerein.


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Juli 2019)

Zu Besuch in Mitteljütland am Ringkøbing Fjord .....





.... größter Küstensee Dänemarks und nur rund 1,5m tief  ..... Kiterevier





aber geht drum rum auch mit dem Dude.









Feste Wege gibts eher nicht aber dafür viel aufgeweichte Wege und Wiesen .....









.... also schöne und vor allem ruhige Gegend.


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juli 2019)

Gestern erst so,



dann so:




Heute demnach so:




B)


----------



## bikebecker (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo 
Über Nauders. 




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## dopaul (23. Juli 2019)

Wir haben am WE zu zweit den Ruhrpottcross unter die Räder genommen.
Herrlich, ja, auch herrlich anstrengend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Juli 2019)

Respekt!
Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht?


----------



## Duke_do (23. Juli 2019)

Schön wars, anstrengend wars und viel Glück mit dem deutlich schlechter angesagten Wetter hatten wir


----------



## dopaul (23. Juli 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht?


Wir?
Wir haben die Strecke in zwei Tagen gefahren. An beiden Tagen jeweils gut 70km mit rund 1400hm (inkl. geringe Anpassungen der Strecke für uns im Detail). Wir sind an beiden Tagen gut sieben Stunden inkl. entspannter, gastronomischer Pausen unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Juli 2019)




----------



## Lenny911 (23. Juli 2019)

Gestrige Feierabendrunde durch den östlichen Nationalpark Harz.

38 km und 700 Hm


----------



## cherokee190 (23. Juli 2019)

Vom Fjord in Richtung Landesinnere vorbei an einer alten Bunkerstellungen, Kanonenbatterie Stauning, zum gleichnamigen Flughafen.













Die Überreste der alten Versorgungsstraße endet leider auf Privatbesitz und wird als Weideland genutzt.





Der Flughafen Stauning .......





..... und im großen Bogen zurück zum Fjord.






Zwischendurch gabs immer wieder lustige ausgeschilderte Wege, die nur mit viel Phantasie zu erahnen waren. Scheinbar kommt hier nur selten Jemand lang


----------



## F7 Uli (24. Juli 2019)




----------



## F7 Uli (25. Juli 2019)




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Juli 2019)

Nachts ist es kälter als draußen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (26. Juli 2019)

Fjordrunde die Zweite .....


----------



## F7 Uli (27. Juli 2019)




----------



## RoDeBo (27. Juli 2019)

dopaul schrieb:


> Wir?
> Wir haben die Strecke in zwei Tagen gefahren. An beiden Tagen jeweils gut 70km mit rund 1400hm (inkl. geringe Anpassungen der Strecke für uns im Detail). Wir sind an beiden Tagen gut sieben Stunden inkl. entspannter, gastronomischer Pausen unterwegs gewesen.



Wo habt Ihr denn genächtigt? ...und hättet Ihr vllt. Empfehlungen, wie man das ganze auf einen kurzen und zwei längere Tage aufteilen könnte?

...und weil´s ja hier eigentlich um Bilder geht...


----------



## dopaul (28. Juli 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Wo habt Ihr denn genächtigt? ...und hättet Ihr vllt. Empfehlungen, wie man das ganze auf einen kurzen und zwei längere Tage aufteilen könnte?


Wir haben den Original-Track für die Gesamtstrecke genommen und vom Prinzip einfach "mittig" geteilt und rund um unser "Nachtlager" entsprechend angepasst. 
Du kannst aber auch viele Teilstrecken individuell verbinden - schau mal hier.
Ach ja, und im Bereich Dortmund, da sind wir ortskundig, sind wir etwas anders gefahren (sind halt nicht zum Stadion und HBF sondern von Syburg durch die Bittermark Richtung Phoenixsee zur Kuhbar  geradelt).
Genächtigt haben wir hier - kann ich für diesen Zweck vollstens empfehlen. Die Atmosphäre ist halt, wie in so einem Sportpark, etwas nüchtern, aber der Service und das Essen waren super (wir brauchten das Haus nicht mehr verlassen und waren top versorgt). Die Räder standen übrigens verschlossen in der Garage. 
So, ich hoffe der Text sprengt nicht den Rahmen des Bilderthreads....


----------



## 2378TCDD (28. Juli 2019)

Grüsse vom Bodensee   , wenn auch nicht mit Artgenossen (<4.8") unterwegs aber der Mood zählt und der war heut mega  supa  !


----------



## shibby68 (28. Juli 2019)

Gute Zeit mit dem Dickerchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woppes (28. Juli 2019)

Sonntägige Runde...endlich ist‘s nimmer so heiß...


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Juli 2019)

War "schnell" Brötchen holen heute morgen:

















Bike positionieren, runter klettern, Bild machen, ...... so ne schei.... wieder hoch klettern, Lampe einschalten, runter klettern, Bild machen  ->


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2019)

wow


----------



## digi-foto.at (30. Juli 2019)

War ich heute auch schon.. aber der Bäcker ist direkt im angrenzenden Gebäude einen Stock tiefer... daher gibt es davon keine so genialen Fotos


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2019)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> aber der Bäcker ist direkt im angrenzenden Gebäude einen Stock tiefer...


Wenn du die Treppe im Büro (?) mit dem Rad runterfährst, lassen sich auch spektakuläre Bilder davon machen. Besonders, wenn aufgescheuchte Schlipsträger zu sehen sind.


----------



## digi-foto.at (30. Juli 2019)

Ne ist in meiner Wohnung, und die restlichen im Haus kennen mich schon alle gut genug .. da würd kaum einer noch erschreckt schauen


----------



## RoDeBo (30. Juli 2019)

vielleicht aber wenn Du nen Schlips dazu trägst...


----------



## digi-foto.at (30. Juli 2019)

Falls ich jemals nen Schlips trage, braucht's sicher kein Fatbike auf ner Treppe damit mich ALLE die mich kennen verdutzt anschauen


----------



## skaster (31. Juli 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> War "schnell" Brötchen holen heute morgen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo holst du deine Brötchen, in Mordor?


----------



## Joerg_aus_Kiel (31. Juli 2019)

Der Aufwand für die tollen Fotos hat sich doch gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (31. Juli 2019)

Grüsse aus dem Wald bei Zürich Altstetten 



Der Wechsel vom Gefederten Fatbike zu Starr immer unter der Woche hat was 









Dann noch etwas spielen 


Grüsse an die Fatbike family


----------



## F7 Uli (1. August 2019)

Der Himmel auf Erden


----------



## Soulist (2. August 2019)

Auf Achill Island , vor der Westküste Irlands


----------



## Woppes (2. August 2019)




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2019)

Woppes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 892755





F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 892300Der Himmel auf Erden





F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 889049Anhang anzeigen 889054



ich wollte auch mal EINEN Tag am Meer verbringen 

Also Bike nachts um 00:30Uhr ins Auto. 700km Richtung Norden fahren. Pünktlich um 7Uhr auf dem Bike sitzen.


Zuerst zur Alten Liebe geradelt:




Danach 2 Nordseekrabbenbrötchen zum Frühstück abgeholt:




Ne Runde im Watt gedreht:




Und nachdem Gewitter aufzog ....




.... wieder 700km Richtung Süden gefahren.

21Uhr war ich dann wieder im schönen Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. August 2019)

Mario Du bist schon ein verrückter Kerl


----------



## 2378TCDD (3. August 2019)

Heute mal Klimaschutztag und regional am Bodensee geblieben 

Leider gab's kurz vor dem Bodenseegipfel in Liggringen kein Eistee für Fahratfarer mehr :




Blick auf Stücke  vom  Bodensee von oben...





Endlich im Wald und vor dem spassigen Abwärtsteil...




Da muss man durch  und runter oder ggf. vorbei  :


Anyway, isotonische Stärkung statt handgemachten Eistee (da hätte ich mich aber noch mehr darauf gefreut) ist auch OK, danach noch ne Abkühlung im See ....





Enjoy,

Chris


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. August 2019)

Heute mal mit einem Kumpel im Wiesbadener Stadtwald fett unterwegs gewesen, erstaunlich wie viele neue coole Wege es gibt, das auf dem Bildern sind aber eher die altbekannten...

















und hier noch das Mini Filmchen dazu:


----------



## Deleted 482182 (4. August 2019)

Eins von vielen schweizer Paradiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. August 2019)

@Schofszipfe Traum! Die Runde über den Suvrettapass ins Val Bever gehört zu meinen absoluten Favoriten, bin ein bisschen neidisch


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2019)

Wenn das Bild 5 und 6 sind, dann kann ich nur zustimmen 
Endlich mal mehr rollern lassen, statt ständig bremsen 

G.


----------



## Wilbi69 (4. August 2019)

So spannend wars nei mir nicht , aber auf nem Fatbike geht immer das Herz auf 


Aufstieg zum Uetliberg 














Fatte Grüsse und einen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## 2378TCDD (4. August 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> So spannend wars nei mir nicht , aber auf nem Fatbike geht immer das Herz auf Anhang anzeigen 893373
> Aufstieg zum Uetliberg Anhang anzeigen 893374
> Anhang anzeigen 893376
> Anhang anzeigen 893379
> ...


Spannend oder nicht...  Jedenfalls super schöner Ausblick und coole Trails für das Dicke , wie besprochen muss ich auch mal uf Züri komma. Hurageil


----------



## Wilbi69 (4. August 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Spannend oder nicht...  Jedenfalls super schöner Ausblick und coole Trails für das Dicke , wie besprochen muss ich auch mal uf Züri komma. Hurageil


Kriegen wir hin Chris


----------



## Woppes (4. August 2019)

Kein Meer...keine Schweizer Berge...nur Oberpfälzer Hügellandschaft...Marterltour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (4. August 2019)

Mal wieder auf der schwäbischen Alb bei Bad Urach unterwegs....




Normal immer mit dem Downhiller da unterwegs  aber geht auch mit dem Dicken und macht ne Menge Spass und einen Sound wie ...Erdrutsch  ...

Und noch was für die Freunde der Komplementärfarben...









Enjoy!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (4. August 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Mal wieder auf der schwäbischen Alb bei Bad Urach unterwegs....
> Anhang anzeigen 893420
> 
> Normal immer mit dem Downhiller da unterwegs  aber geht auch mit dem Dicken und macht ne Menge Spass und einen Sound wie ...Erdrutsch  ...
> ...


Irgend ne Farbe fehlt, komm bloß nicht drauf


----------



## Fatster (4. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Irgend ne Farbe fehlt, komm bloß nicht drauf



Ich weiß, ich weiß ... raw!


----------



## hw_doc (4. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Irgend ne Farbe fehlt, komm bloß nicht drauf



Weiß is ja leider auch nicht nur am Kennzeichen vom Bus vertreten...


----------



## Berganbeter (4. August 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> So spannend wars nei mir nicht , aber auf nem Fatbike geht immer das Herz auf Anhang anzeigen 893373
> Aufstieg zum Uetliberg Anhang anzeigen 893374
> Anhang anzeigen 893376
> Anhang anzeigen 893379
> ...


----------



## 2378TCDD (4. August 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Weiß is ja leider auch nicht nur am Kennzeichen vom Bus vertreten...


Stimmt...
Hat jemand orange entdeckt?


----------



## hw_doc (4. August 2019)

Von mir ein wenig kreatives Bild eines Farleys, dessen Vobau ich gerade erfolgreich mit Aceton von seinen weißen Aufdrucken befreit habe.





Und zur Motivation gab es ein Eis.


----------



## Wilbi69 (4. August 2019)

Hoffentlich sieht jw doc nicht die aufkleber auf der Mastodon


----------



## 2378TCDD (4. August 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Von mir ein wenig kreatives Bild eines Farleys, dessen Vobau ich gerade erfolgreich mit Aceton von seinen weißen Aufdrucken befreit habe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 893455
> 
> ...


Ahh. ORANGE, ...


----------



## hw_doc (4. August 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sieht jw doc nicht die aufkleber auf der Mastodon



Zu spät:



hw_doc schrieb:


> Weiß is ja leider auch nicht nur am Kennzeichen vom Bus vertreten...





2378TCDD schrieb:


> Ahh. ORANGE, ...



Proudly presented by Mango.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (6. August 2019)

Heute auf dem Speiseplan des Dicken:





Vom Harvester zerstörte Trails




Gipfelbefahrung




Trails durchs Steinfeld




steinige Trails Querfeldein


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. August 2019)

Mei is des schee do


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. August 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mei is des schee doAnhang anzeigen 895376


Könnte mir vorstellen es wird noch besser heute


----------



## Messerharry (9. August 2019)

Jo mei, wo bist du?


----------



## Fatster (9. August 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mei is des schee doAnhang anzeigen 895376





Messerharry schrieb:


> Jo mei, wo bist du?



Schaut verdächtig nach Madritschjoch aus


----------



## BigJohn (9. August 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Schaut verdächtig nach Madritschjoch aus


Eindeutig beim Zipfe um die Ecke.


----------



## Fatster (9. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Eindeutig beim Zipfe um die Ecke.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das wüsste ich!

Evtl. Sölden, das könnt ich mir auch noch vorstellen


----------



## hw_doc (9. August 2019)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Jo mei, wo bist du?



Ganz klar: Im Deister an den Wasserrädern!  B)


----------



## Messerharry (9. August 2019)

Isartrails, beim Zipfe ums Eck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. August 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das wüsste ich!
> 
> Evtl. Sölden, das könnt ich mir auch noch vorstellen


Ah ok, dann ist es die Spree in der Nähe vom Tiergarten.


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ah ok, dann ist es die Spree in der Nähe vom Tiergarten.



Ich glaube ja eher Tibettrail am Stilfser Joch


----------



## Mr_Slow (9. August 2019)

Ich werfe mal den Pfälzerwald ins Rennen


----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2019)

Isar...


----------



## Deleted 482182 (9. August 2019)




----------



## Allgaeufex (9. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 895567Anhang anzeigen 895568



Ah , ich glaub das kenn ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (9. August 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ah , ich glaub das kenn ich



Ich hab‘s doch gesagt!


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. August 2019)




----------



## Fatster (9. August 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 895623Anhang anzeigen 895627Anhang anzeigen 895628Anhang anzeigen 895629



Die „Dimitri“ Drei


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. August 2019)

Nicolai Treffen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. August 2019)

Vater Sohn Tour, der Junior hat tapfer mit durchgezogen


----------



## Fatster (10. August 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 895701



 ... zefix! Jeder is grad am Madritschjoch. Ja gibt’s denn dort irgendwas ummasunst?


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. August 2019)

Schei.. Madritschjoch. Wir sind zurück an die Isar


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. August 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schei.. Madritschjoch. Wir sind zurück an die Isar
> Anhang anzeigen 895809



Superschön an der Isar


----------



## 2378TCDD (10. August 2019)

Infolge langer und sehr feuchter Gewitter heute im Wallis statt Bikepark oder höheralpinen Sachen manuell und CO2- neutral  die Braune Wildsau  vom Genfer See zum Lac du Taney 1200hm hochgewuchtet.









So, diesmal einigermaßen farblich passend (im Gegensatz zu meinem letzten post)





Endlich am Lac de Taney, mystisch irgendwie. 





Die Abfahrt ist die ersten 400hm trocken schon mit dem DH Bike sehr tricky und wenn es nass ist noch mehr adrenalinfördernd (deswegen keine Pics) aber mit paar mal tragen trotzdem mega! 

Auf der Rückfahrt dann noch kurz nen Abstecher zu einen im Rohnetal gut sichtbarem 60er Jahre Highlight. Ein seit 1999 stillgelegtes EURO  minus 6 Schwerölkraftwerk auf dem Berg, damit der Grobruß besser abzieht. 




Details unter de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraftwerk_Chavalon

Hoffe dass mein Fat Bike im Alter mal besser da steht als die Kühltürme im Hintergrund 

Enjoy!


----------



## dopaul (11. August 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> (...) Ein seit 1999 stillgelegtes EURO  minus 6 Schwerölkraftwerk (...)


Sehr schön auf den Punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lightfreakhalle (11. August 2019)

Top!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (11. August 2019)

Heute ging’s dann weiter zum Kilimandscharo 












Oder wars doch der Söldensee


----------



## 2378TCDD (11. August 2019)

Hmm, heute mal fremdgegangen aufm Downhiller  im Bikepark Leysin bei bestem Wetter.
Das rächt sich: Muss man eben draussen schlafen.... 





Obwohl... vielleicht geniesst das Dicke ja den Ausblick vom Übernachtungsplatz  auf das Rohnetal noch länger und ich darf drinnen schlafen ...





LG aus dem Wallis!


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Heute ging’s dann weiter zum Kilimandscharo
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 896261Anhang anzeigen 896262Anhang anzeigen 896263Anhang anzeigen 896264Anhang anzeigen 896265
> Oder wars doch der Söldensee



Ausnahmsweise durfte ich Heute mal beim weitgereisten Trio-Nicolaia-Infernale mitfahren  

















Vielen Dank Jungs , das ich dabei sein durfte


----------



## sigma7 (11. August 2019)

P. > Oberammergau


----------



## skaster (11. August 2019)

Wieso ist denn der @Meister-Dieter nicht beim Nicolai Treffen dabei, ist doch ideales SSP-Gelände


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. August 2019)

skaster schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn der @Meister-Dieter nicht beim Nicolai Treffen dabei, ist doch ideales SSP-Gelände


Aber da wird es dreckig


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. August 2019)

Ihr könnt mich alle mal.......


----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. August 2019)

Nachtrag von Sölden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (12. August 2019)

Nachtrag vom Wochenende:

Freitag in der Nähe von Heyerode mit Dackelbegleitung

















Samstag ohne Dackel, aber mit Frau, ein kurzes Stück Mühlhäuser Landgraben bis Eigenrieden








dann Mühlhäuser Stadtwald mit großen Bäumen








gestern alleine Eisenach - Inselsberg - Waltershausen












Fazit: recht ausgefülltes und spaßiges Wochenende... 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## BigJohn (12. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Nachtrag von Sölden


Seid ihr auch Sessellift gefahren? 

Den Leiterberg fand ich teils etwas haarig zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch Sessellift gefahren?
> 
> Den Leiterberg fand ich teils etwas haarig zu fahren


Ging mir auch so, konnte nicht komplett durchfahren, da fehlt es mir an Technik.
Fürn Sessellift hatten wir keine Zeit, wir waren hauptsächlich mit essen beschäftigt


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. August 2019)

kleiner Nachtrag von der After Work Tour vom Freitag...


----------



## BigJohn (12. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Fürn Sessellift hatten wir keine Zeit, wir waren hauptsächlich mit essen beschäftigt


Schade, hätte mich interessiert, ob die Reifen noch in die Aufnahme passen. Die beste Aussicht habt ihr euch leider entgehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schade, hätte mich interessiert, ob die Reifen noch in die Aufnahme passen. Die beste Aussicht habt ihr euch leider entgehen lassen.


Ich hab genügend gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (12. August 2019)

Dann muss ich da allein nochmal hin, die schwarzen Pisten abgrasen..... 



Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Ich hab genügend gesehen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schade, hätte mich interessiert, ob die Reifen noch in die Aufnahme passen. Die beste Aussicht habt ihr euch leider entgehen lassen.



Laut Beschreibung passen Reifen bis 12cm Breite rein


----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. August 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung passen Reifen bis 12cm Breite rein


Also 2XL ungeeignet


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2019)

Also boykottieren, oder?


----------



## Fatster (13. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also boykottieren, oder?



Ich würde sie erpressen! Sag einfach Du kommst nie nie wieder, wenn die das nicht für 12,5 cm passend machen


----------



## sigma7 (13. August 2019)

Oberammergau > Schwangau















PS: den verregneten Montag haben wir im Schwimmbad verbracht


----------



## Wilbi69 (13. August 2019)

Abendrunde im Mainauwald 


Grüsse


----------



## RoDeBo (14. August 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Oberammergau > Schwangau
> 
> PS: den verregneten Montag haben wir im Schwimmbad verbracht



...wenn Ihr doch nass wolltet, hättet Ihr doch auch weiterradeln können... 

Ansonsten möchte ich anmerken, dass mir diese Form der Früherziehung seeehr gut gefällt!


----------



## sigma7 (14. August 2019)

Schwangau > Grüntensee


----------



## mattimarcel (14. August 2019)

Eine kleine Fotostory vom letzten Winter!
Sonnenaufgangstour auf den Wildspitz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (15. August 2019)

S


mattimarcel schrieb:


> Eine kleine Fotostory vom letzten Winter!
> Sonnenaufgangstour auf den Wildspitz...Anhang anzeigen 897775Anhang anzeigen 897773Anhang anzeigen 897774Anhang anzeigen 897776Anhang anzeigen 897777


Tolle Pics! Und: Das Foes ist SO  ein geiles Fatbike. Leider schwer zu bekommen... zumindest für Normalsterbliche 
Enjoy it!


----------



## 2378TCDD (15. August 2019)

Gerade mit dem Dickem im Wald eine verlassene Baustelle entdeckt  Die Menschen sind heutzutage sehr kreativ...






Den ersten Sprung hab ich natürlich mitgenommen


----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. August 2019)

Ich den zweiten 
#brennholz


----------



## Fatster (15. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Ich den zweiten
> #brennholz



und #saltomortale #AUA #112 #dachtedasgeht


----------



## sigma7 (15. August 2019)

Grüntensee - Fischen im Allgäu 






Zurück mit dem Auto, stand seit der Anreise zum AlpenX da; Bilder ab https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-semi-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.821935/post-16012515.


----------



## 2378TCDD (16. August 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> und #saltomortale #AUA #112 #dachtedasgeht



Zu feucht


----------



## 2378TCDD (17. August 2019)

Heute mal bei Freiburg wieder zum Rosskopf hoch, erst Asphalt, Waldweg, dann süßer Singletrail:




Finde das ne gute Idee von der Stadt oben aufm Berg  Ventilatoren für die verschwitzten Biker aufzustellen: 





Und so praktische Fatbikeständer :





Oops, Bikeständer versteht keinen Spass  :





Der "Baden to the Bones" -Trail (heute das erste mal) ist mit dem Fat Bike super zu fahren und macht mega Spass, man kann an allen schwereren Sachen vorbei oder halt auch mitnehmen . Ist super abwechslungsreich von super geshapten Anliegern und mega Flow bis Natur steinig wurzelig steil













Unbedingt fahren 





Ein fettes Lob an den Freiburger Bautrupp inkl. Organisation und Designabteilung 

Enjoy


----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. August 2019)

mei is do a so schee


----------



## RoDeBo (18. August 2019)

Auch wenn es bisher auf diesem Weg immer eher scheiterte...hier eine kleine Frage in die Runde:
Hat jemand Tipps zu schönen Touren in der Nähe von Lindau am Bodensee und wichtiger, weil keine Zwischenstation, zum Großwalsertal? ...gerne Antwort auch per PN...

Und da es hier ja eigentlich um Bilder geht, aber zur Zeit eher Regen herrscht, noch ein paar ältere Bilder von einer schönen Tour zhaus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. August 2019)

Gestern das DD und das Taiga eingepackt und mit @IMSword ne Fehmarn Inselumrundung gestartet. 

Man macht zwar keine Höhenmeter, aber scheiß drauf es war einfach genial. Das werde ich wiederholen


----------



## sibu (19. August 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Auch wenn es bisher auf diesem Weg immer eher scheiterte...hier eine kleine Frage in die Runde:
> Hat jemand Tipps zu schönen Touren in der Nähe von Lindau am Bodensee und wichtiger, weil keine Zwischenstation, zum Großwalsertal? ...gerne Antwort auch per PN...


Bei den schönen Aussichten aus dem Siebengebirge gibt es nur eine Empfehlung für Lindau: Der Blick vom Pfänder (verlinken geht gerade nicht, daher direkt: http://www.quaeldich.de/paesse/pfaender/ ) und seinem Nachbarn Hochberg. Die einfachste, asphaltierte Auffahrt ist die von Lochau. Zu Abfahrten und Trails keine Empfehlung, denn der Pfänder war damals nach Unwettern ziemlich mitgenommen und die Südseite zur Bregenzer Ache mit dem Wirtatobel mit mehreren Erdrutschen nicht passierbar (knapp 10 Jahre her).


----------



## hw_doc (19. August 2019)

Endlich wieder etwas Feuchtigkeit im Boden der Eilenriede - nicht nur durch die Hinterlassenschaften von Hundebesitzern...


----------



## thomasbee (21. August 2019)

Sag mal @sigma7, machst Du da eine Mehrtagestour mit Sohnemann? Ein paar Details wären toll, und wo in Oberbayern kann man denn so toll und nah am See campen?


----------



## klausklein (21. August 2019)




----------



## the donkey (21. August 2019)

Ja cool in der Anlage rechts war ich letztes Jahr im Urlaub 
Supi Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (22. August 2019)

Hallo klausklein,

ich weiß, wo Du warst...





Wir sind 2017 auf der Hochebene im Bild gestartet, zum Paso Nota und durch die Felstunnel zurück  -  geile Runde. Dieses Jahr sind wir von dort die Tremalzostraße hochgefahren. War auch schön, aber hart.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## hw_doc (22. August 2019)

Neulich...


----------



## Lenny911 (22. August 2019)

Heute neues Setup auf einer Runde getestet.





Breiterer Lenker, kürzerer Vorbau, neuer Sattel.

Zum Sattel von Ergon muss man sagen, dass die Aussage stimmt das der Dammbereich entlastet wird. Eindeutige Kaufempfehlung, weil auch auf Dauer bequem.

Getestet wurde auf Singletrails...




... die fünf Meter später im Gemüsegarten von Harvestern enden. Zur Zeit verschwindet gefühlt jeder Trail unter Holz im Harz. 




Nach kurzer Tragepassage ging es weiter flowig weiter...



aber auch steinige Trails mit Wurzeleinlage mussten getestet werden...




Und schon ging es vorbei an Bächen wieder zurück.




Umbau hat sich gelohnt. Besseres Fahrgefühl, viel agiler und eine bessere Position auf dem Fahrrad, wodurch scheinbar auch der Rücken weniger leidet.

Ride fat und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. August 2019)

Neblige Ausfahrt mit kurzen Lichtblicken  













Immerhin blieb das Bier schön kalt


----------



## Wilbi69 (24. August 2019)

Gestern fat und starr mit dem Fatboy..heute gefedert im Wald vor der Haustür 


Einstieg in die hometrails ...































 am Ende ein Blick aufs Wasser.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Berganbeter (24. August 2019)

Bilder von der heutigen Tour die ich einfach mal drauflosgefahren bin,und ich immer verschoben hab weil es viel durch die Stadt geht:Trailpark Hohe Wandwiese.
Normalerweise gibts dort Shuttlebetrieb oder im Herbst dann den Schlepplift
Von



















 der Kenda— Line hab ich leider zu wenig Fotos gemacht weil: Scheisse— Geil!
Das wird sicher wiederholt


----------



## Berganbeter (24. August 2019)

Knapp 60 Kilometer wegen einer geilen Abfahrt


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. August 2019)

Muss noch Bilder der letzten Monaten nachreichen... 

Fangen wir an mit meiner Geburtstagstour im April, bei der Herr @wosch zugegen war und welche wettermässig alles ablieferte, was ein April zu bieten hat, zuletzt Schneesturzm, weswegen wir durchgefroren die Tour nach 90min abbrachen und insg. wegen kalter Pfoten kaum Bilder knipsten... kurz den Tegeler Forst besucht mit den 3 Wochen alten Frischlingen 

In der U-Bahn











Auf der Sechser-Brücke Tegeler See, kurz vor dem Schneesturm, als es nur leicht regnete..









Abends waren wir auf einem Konzert der "Mike + The Mechanics" - die älteren unter euch werden sich erinnern 






Unvergesslich das Mitternachtsmahl: von Herrn @wosch zubereitete Eierkuchen


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. August 2019)

Ende April war es dann Zeit für pinkfarbenden Schnee   Die Kirschblütentour...


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. August 2019)

weitere Aprilbilder...











Blühende Rosskastanien - Volkspark Rehberge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (25. August 2019)

Tegeler Fließtaltour Anfang Mai











an der Panke











am Köppchensee






Tegeler Fließ - Schwanenbrut - ganz nah ruft ein Kuckkuck






am Hermsdorfer See


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. August 2019)

Rapstour mitte Mai











am Lehnitzsee


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. August 2019)

Tour Karower Teiche / Buch
















Bucher Schloss-Kirche


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. August 2019)

Juli - zwischen Warnemünde und Heiligendamm


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. August 2019)

Anfang Juli war Herr @wosch mal wieder zu Besuch - Tour ab S-Bhf Buch, Wildwiesen/Moore, entlang des Zick-Zack-Grabens, durch das Bogensee-Naturschutzgebiet, Bucher Heide, Baden im Gorinsee, Futtern in dortigen Gasthaus, sandiges Spiel in der Schönower Heide, Eismanufaktur in Bernau...


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. August 2019)

weil so schee war am Madritschjoch ....


----------



## wosch (25. August 2019)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Muss noch Bilder der letzten Monaten nachreichen...
> 
> Fangen wir an mit meiner Geburtstagstour im April, bei der Herr @wosch zugegen war und welche wettermässig alles ablieferte, was ein April zu bieten hat, zuletzt Schneesturzm, weswegen wir durchgefroren die Tour nach 90min abbrachen


Was? Das waren nur 90 Minuten?! Das waren mindestens 8 Stunden, wenn nicht sogar 10 ;-)


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. August 2019)

Dann war da noch die Tour durch das Löcknitztal mit Umrundung der Grünheider Seenkette 






Brücke über die Löcknitz






An der Froschbrücke











Löcknitztrail











Am Peetzsee, keine Sau da, leider kein Handtuch dabeigehabt.











am Kiessee






zugewucherte Trails






Peetzsee von der anderen Uferseite


----------



## hw_doc (26. August 2019)

Es war einmal ein wiederholt einsamer Reiter in der Nordheide...













Diese Abfahrt



mit ihren zahlreichen Sprüngen sorgte schnell dafür, dass ich ordentlich und lautstark zugleich eingebremst wurde:




Am Ende war bei den Schlägen der Träger auf seinen Schienen nur ein Stück nach hinten gerutscht:



Ließ sich schnell beheben, brachte mich aber eine Stunde nach Start zu einer etwas gemäßigteren Fahrweise.












Wenigstens etwas Begleitung und gar nicht so leicht abzuschütteln... 




Nordheide-Camping am See...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (26. August 2019)

Und hier war ich mir dann nach bis dato zwei, drei kleineren Stellen wirklich sicher, dass einige Teile der Schnucki-Route wohl wirklich nur am Rechner geplant und nicht nochmal abgefahren wurden.


Natürlich habe ich die Absperrung _nicht_ überwunden und mir stattdessen einen Weg zum nächsten erreichbar scheinenden Knotenpunkt gesucht, der nicht verrammelt war.
Bis zu dem Punkt fuhr ich also durch ein Waldstück, dessen Weg schon lange nicht mehr befahren wurde. Mir war etwas mulmig, zumal mir ein paar Stunden zuvor zwei Wildferkel _ohne_ weitere Begleitung entgegengestürmt kamen: Schon die Kleinen wirkten in ihrem Vorwärtsdrang so unaufhaltsam, wie ein Torpedo...
Zu allem Überfluss brachte mich der schon recht gut überwucherte Weg dann auf die Schnucki-Route - und die werden in den letzten Monaten wirklich nur die Schnucki-Teilnehmer gesehen haben, aber kein anderer Mensch. Vollkommen zugewachsen...  

Irgendwann brachte mich die Route dann auch auf der anderen Seite dieser Absperrung wieder aus dem verlassenen Gebiet - man beachte den Text auf dem Schild.






Diese Routenlegung finde ich - gelinde gesagt - von den Planern ziemlich verantwortungslos.


Und noch ein letzter Heide-Gruß - Fundstück am Rad:


----------



## Lenny911 (26. August 2019)

Heute hieß es mal statt Singletrails, Geschichtsstunde für’s Dicke zur Abwechslung.

Also auf...




... los ging es mit der Lochplatte in Elend bei Kukki‘s Erbsensuppe...




Lässt sich erstaunlich gut fahren mit dicker Bereifung. Im letzten Jahr mit dem 29“ Harttail und schmaler Bereifung, hat es ziemlich Körner gekostet.

Es ging weiter nach Sorge auf dem Kolonnenweg.




Hier ging die Geschichtsstunde auf dem „Ring der Erinnerung“ los...








Wirklich schön das es Vereine gibt die sowas erhalten, um das Erbe Deutschlands nicht in Vergessenheit geraten zu lassen.

Grenzerturm wird zur Zeit saniert.




Das Dicke hat den Grenzübertritt glücklicher Weise unbeschadet überstanden...




... und so ging es weiter über steile Lochplatten nach Hohegeiß...




In Höhe von Hohegeiß wurde das grüne Band dann verlassen und zum Ende des Unterrichts gab es noch einen flowigen Trail zur Belohnung.




Der Flow endete leider an Hindernissen von Wegelagerern...




Ich hoffe diese Menschen begreifen irgendwann wie kreuzgefährlich sowas seien kann!   Nach dem die Hindernisse beseitigt waren, ging es wieder heimwärts. Aber nicht ohne noch an einem Gipfelkreuz anzuhalten.




Am Ende hatte der Kringel 48 km und 680 Hm bei schwitzigen 30 Grad. Immer wieder ein Besuch wert, das Gründ Band und sicher nicht das letzte Mal.


----------



## madone (27. August 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> weil so schee war am Madritschjoch ....
> Anhang anzeigen 902553


Das Madritschjoch in Sölden


----------



## ufp (27. August 2019)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> In Höhe von Hohegeiß wurde das grüne Band dann verlassen und zum Ende des Unterrichts gab es noch einen flowigen Trail zur Belohnung.
> 
> Der Flow endete leider an Hindernissen von Wegelagerern...
> Anhang anzeigen 903095


Das der "flow" unterbrochen war, glaube ich dir.

Aber:


> Ich hoffe diese Menschen begreifen irgendwann wie kreuzgefährlich sowas seien kann!


Nicht dein Ernst ?
Mit *dem *Rad?
Selbst mit einem starren Rad kommt man da drüber.
Kreuzgefährlich ist es maximal für den Reifen, den Schaltwerkkäfig oder Speichen.
Aber selbst dass würde ich bezweifeln.

Für mich wäre das eher eine freundliche Abwechslung und mit nicht zu viel Gepäck sogar ein Versuch wert, da drüber zu springen .



> Nach dem die Hindernisse beseitigt waren,





>


----------



## Lenny911 (28. August 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Das der "flow" unterbrochen war, glaube ich dir.
> 
> Aber:
> 
> ...



Natürlich kann man da locker drüber springen, aber wenn man einfach drüber rauscht kann das auch anderst enden .


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. August 2019)

Im sonnigen Allgäu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (31. August 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Im sonnigen Allgäu
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 904940



Wie sagt man im Allgäu doch so passend:

_„Zwischen Helga und Jim passt immer noch ein Pilz“

_


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. August 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wie sagt man im Allgäu doch so passend:
> 
> _„Zwischen Helga und Jim passt immer noch ein Pilz“_



Schreibt man Pilz  nicht mit s


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schreibt man Pilz  nicht mit s



Wer hat gerufen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2019)

Noch paar Bilder von gestern ein Stück weiter nördlich in der Pfalz


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. August 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Noch paar Bilder von gestern ein Stück weiter nördlich in der Pfalz



Mit Kettenblattkillerfels


----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. September 2019)

Ausfahrt Steinwaldradweg, hier Brauerei Friedenfels. Die Garbatuk- Kasette schaltet sich sehr gut. Best bike ever.

Auf dem weiteren Weg an einer be- und anschaulichen Reichsbuergerenklave vorbeigekommen, deren Bewohner mit Hang zu Unordnung, Schrott-Messietum und mutmasslich sozialstaatgefoerdertem Lebensstandard scheinbar nicht wissen, dass sie zu den ersten Gaesten des dann wiedereroeffneten Flossenbuerg gehoeren, sollte Hoetschke an die Macht kommen.


----------



## ChristianNO (2. September 2019)

Es war sehr feucht gestern.....dies noch einer der trockenen Abschnitte.


----------



## shibby68 (2. September 2019)

Schönen Wochenstart ihr Dicken.....


----------



## rsu (2. September 2019)

So noch ein paar Eindrücke vom letzten Sommerurlaub in Leogang. Hätte mir ein paar mehr solche Trails gewünscht, aber hatte auch nicht so viel Zeit alles zu erkunden...


----------



## flo_bass (3. September 2019)

Ich hab's in den letzten Wochen tatsächlich auch ein oder zwei Mal auf einen Berg in meiner Nähe geschafft. Leider war ich immer zu faul es bis zum Sonnenaufgang zu schaffen, aber den frühen Vogel hätte ich fast erwischt. Und bergab dafür kaum Fußgängerkontakt.

Bis dann,

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (4. September 2019)

Ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage...


----------



## Lenny911 (4. September 2019)

Nach dem ich letzte Woche den Bikepark Braunlage mit dem Dicken geentert habe...





... ich aber vergessen habe Bilder zu machen vor lauter Euphorie, bis auf dieses aus dem Lift. 

War ich heute im Bikepark Sankt Andreasberg 





Die Strecken 1-3 sind perfekt für Fatbikes geeignet und garantieren eine Menge Spaß und Flow.





So ging es schön über Wellen, Northshore Elemente, kleine Sprünge und Anliegerkurven.





(auch hier macht die Rodung der Harzer Wälder kein Halt)













Kurz vor der geplanten Pause, lies mich das Material auch noch im Stich...





... aber nach geplanter Pause, mit ungeplanter Flickeinlage, konnte der Spaß weiter gehen.

Abschließend waren es zehn spaßige Abfahrten, die nicht nur zerbombte Strecken beinhaltete, wie in Braunlage. 

Fazit: ich komme wieder!


----------



## Tony- (4. September 2019)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Abschließend waren es zehn spaßige Abfahrten, die nicht nur zerbombte Strecken beinhaltete, wie in Braunlage


Für Braunlage braucht man auch 29×6.0 Reifen und 400mm Federweg  
Hahnenklee wäre noch empfehlenswert und Thale eröffnet demnächst auch ein Flowtrail.


----------



## Lenny911 (4. September 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Für Braunlage braucht man auch 29×6.0 Reifen und 400mm Federweg
> Hahnenklee wäre noch empfehlenswert und Thale eröffnet demnächst auch ein Flowtrail.



Über Braunlage meckern selbst die Downhiller mit den ich ins Gespräch gekommen bin. 

Auf den Flowtrail in Thale bin ich auch schon gespannt. Wird ja glaub ich zum Downhillcup eröffnet. Ich werde es euch berichten, wenn ich da war.

Ich achte bei der Parkauswahl vorallem darauf ob die Reifen an den Lift passen.


----------



## shibby68 (5. September 2019)

5.9.19 .... schöner Mittwoch


----------



## ChristianNO (6. September 2019)

Wird langsam früher dunkel am Abend.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. September 2019)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Wird langsam früher dunkel am Abend.


Video ist nicht freigegeben


----------



## ChristianNO (6. September 2019)

Nu aber...


----------



## 2378TCDD (8. September 2019)

Bähh was für Wetter heute hier am Bodensee.  Egal... muss man das beste draus machen, konstruktiv:




oder destruktiv (zumindest was die frisch gewaschenen Klamotten angeht)  :





Enjoy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. September 2019)

Hi, habe gerade einen Kurzurlaub mit meinem (nicht mehr ganz so) neuen Rahmen in den letzten acht sommerlichen Tagen gemacht. Da bei mir Schmalhans Küchenmeister ist, ging es lediglich nach Bad Orb, zum Vogelsberg, nach Bad Endbach, zum Dünsberg und über Giessen wieder heim in die grosse Stadt. Egal, Hauptsache Italien!!!
Los ging es mit Bad Orb unter noch recht hochsommerlichen Bedingungen:

Nach einem vollen Tag Flowtrail und nochmal drei Fahrten am nächsten Tag ging es weiter zum Vogelsberg wo ich Leute kenne, bei denen ich unterkommen kann. Einige nette Trails gibt es dort auch, wenn auch nicht weltbewegend.

(Bismarckturm am Taufstein, Blick zurück zum Hoherodskopf vom Gackerstein)
Nach zwei Nächten in einem richtigen Bett ging es an Giessen und dem Dünsberg erst mal vorbei Richtung Bad Endbach:



(Burgen Vetzberg und Gleiberg sowie Dünsberg)
In Bad Endbach habe ich mir dann ebenso einen ganzen Tag Flowtrail gegönnt und wiederum drei Fahrten am nächsten Tag bevor es zum Dünsberg weiter ging:

(Flowtrailbauwagen, Detail davon ;-)
Tagsüber war es immer noch schön sommerlich, die Nächte wurden aber spürbar kälter. Da es von Bad Endbach nicht so weit zum Dünsberg ist, konnte ich dort am selben Tag noch einige Abfahrten machen:

Sollte wohl der Urlaub der (mehr oder weniger) lustigen Schilder werden ;-) Letztes Bild ist die Rekonstruktion eines keltischen Stadttores basierend auf Ausgrabungen am Dünsberg. Sicht vom Aussichtsturm Richtung Giessen an Vetzberg und Gleiberg vorbei:



Am nächsten Tag bin ich nach einigen Trailabfahrten dann nach Giessen und abends noch bis kurz vor Pohlgöns gefahren. Dort hatte ich die vierte Nacht am Stück draussen verbracht, ausserdem die kälteste. Die Radler, die morgens vorbeikamen hatten alle Zipfelmützen und lange Handschuhe an und nachdem ich schon wieder eine Stunde auf dem Rad sass, zeigte mir die erste Temperaturanzeige gerade mal 9 Grad an! Von daher artete die Heimfahrt dann schon etwas in eine Tortur aus, ich hatte aber den Ehrgeiz, die Runde komplett mit dem Rad zu vollenden, was  ich bis zur Mittagszeit dann auch geschafft hatte. Am nächsten Tag (letzter Samstag) fing dann endgültig der Herbst mit Regen und Kälte auch tagsüber an, Timing hat also optimal geklappt.

(Sonnenblumen bei Pohlgöns knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt, Elvis-Ampel in Bad Nauheim)
Bin auf jeden Fall froh, mal wieder eine reine Radtour gemacht zu haben, weiss gar nicht mehr, wann ich das das letzte Mal gemacht hatte, muss noch mit Felgenbremsen gewesen sein


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2019)

Gestern mal das super Wetter und eine gute Gelegenheit genutzt, um mit @Fibbs79 eine feine Runde über noch feinere Pfälzerwald Trails zu reiten, aber seht selbst:












































die 1000 Kalorien hier...




...wurden locker wieder rausgefahren


----------



## Wilbi69 (12. September 2019)

Gestern Abend 

 



 zum Schluss ein kleiner Blick zum See 

 
Grüsse


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. September 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend


... war es offensichtlich dunkel!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. September 2019)

Am See ists länger hell


----------



## 2378TCDD (13. September 2019)

Sommergrüsse vom Vorderrhein bei Versan CH. Das Dicke jauchzt (ikke och)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. September 2019)

Schwäbische Alb beschde   .


----------



## edwardje (13. September 2019)

3700 hm in rennmodus mit den Fatbike sind möglich,  aber nicht leicht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. September 2019)

Impressionen der letzten Tage:


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. September 2019)

Video hab ich auch mal wieder gemacht:


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. September 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Impressionen der letzten Tage:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 909725



hat der Fibbs-Jr. eine neues Rad bekommen (vom Onkel Harry  )

zum JJ; bei Trockenheit ist´s relativ Wurscht da bin ich sogar mit dem Bulldozzer zurechtgekommen, ein Nasstest wäre mal interessant und das Thema Durchschlagsschutz (aber besser im anderen Fred)..


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. September 2019)

Was man bei Buchung einer zuzahlungsfreien Fango-Anwendung beachten sollte....



Das ist uebrigens Gesteinskörnung 0-0,002mm, die im Kieswerk zum Erhalt von nichtbindigem Kies ausgewaschen und mangels regionaler Nachfrage der Natur rückgeführt wird.
Der Versuch, die angetrockneten Tonbatzen aus Brust- und Armbehaarung nach Tourende zu entfernen mündete in einem komfortabel aufweichenden Vollbad.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. September 2019)

Extrafahrt der Sonderklasse


----------



## Fatster (15. September 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Extrafahrt der Sonderklasse



Extra*tour *der Sonderklasse


----------



## 2378TCDD (17. September 2019)

Noch ein paar Impressionen vom Wochenende am  Vorderrhein, erst Bikepark Chur mit dem Schlanki/Langhubler  und dann dem 4.8"tler rechtsufrig des Rheins


dann am Samstag  *im* Rhein (mit Wildwasserkajak) und Sonntag dann linksufrig am Flimser Bergsturz (übrigens der größte in Europa) frecherweise  die Rampe hoch mit Ebike Zugpferd und Spanngurt (Danke an das Zugpferd ....)













Enjoy!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. September 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Impressionen vom Wochenende am  Vorderrhein, erst Bikepark Chur mit dem Schlanki/Langhubler  und dann dem 4.8"tler rechtsufrig des RheinsAnhang anzeigen 911185dann am Samstag  *im* Rhein (mit Wildwasserkajak) und Sonntag dann linksufrig am Flimser Bergsturz (übrigens der größte in Europa) frecherweise  die Rampe hoch mit Ebike Zugpferd und Spanngurt (Danke an das Zugpferd ....)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 911187
> 
> ...


Die Rheinschlucht möchte ich auch mal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2019)

Ich habe heute Moppel Gassie geführt:

Ich habe mal mein Bike geparkt um ein paar isotonische Getränke zu mir zu nehmen.
Irgendwie haben die Reifen nicht in den Ständer gepasst.




Eine olle Kanone stand da auch rum.




Dann bin ich noch zu DEM ollen Tunnel geradelt.
Das ging auf der ollen Schotterpiste recht geschmeidig.




Und wieder zurück um bei Mecki noch mehr isotonische Getränke zu mir zu nehmen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. September 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Moppel Gassie geführt:
> 
> Ich habe mal mein Bike geparkt um ein paar isotonische Getränke zu mir zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



Der Gardasee lockt scheinbar immer noch


----------



## Peng999 (21. September 2019)

So ich kann auch Bilder...

In Sedona West ging es los..... nicht das ich weiter als Sedona West gekommen wäre...
Aber warum auch bei der Traildichte





So Berge stehen da








Typischer Trail







Noch einer 




Berge 








Erster Tag rum


----------



## Peng999 (21. September 2019)

Zweiter Tag  Fehler in Bild 






Jumbos reichen hier völlig 

Guten Morgen 






Die Amis haben schon 8G 






Natürlich musste ich einen Flughafen besuchen 






Da könnte man wohnen,  Muss man aber nicht. 





Flow zum Abschluss 







Gute Nacht


----------



## epic2006 (21. September 2019)

Nicht ganz so exclusiv, dafür ums Eck:





Gruß, Gerrit und Tony


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. September 2019)

@Peng999 Super Spot  Der Airport ist witzig gelegen, isn´t it?


----------



## Peng999 (24. September 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @Peng999 Super Spot  Der Airport ist witzig gelegen, isn´t it?


Ja wie eine Landung auf einem Flugzeugträger.


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. September 2019)

Dieser Junge hat wohl Frostschutzmittel im Blut  






						lonely traveller - Nordjakutien 2017 (erste Fotos)
					

Fahrrad- und Wildnistouren durch Europa und Asien.



					www.lonelytraveller.de
				




Respekt , ich wäre wohl Erfroren


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. September 2019)

Dafür muss man schon ziemlich bekloppt sein (im positiven Sinn) um sich solchen Strapazen auszusetzen nur um mit dem Bike im Winter durch Jakutien zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (27. September 2019)

Wenn ich auch da mal wieder deutlich weniger Biken war, als gut ist, hier ein Paar Eindrücke aus dem Großwalsertal....

Zur Begrüßung war das Wetter erst mal so...






hat sich dann aber zum Glück schnell geändert...
Hier meine Idee, wie es weitergehen könnte, wenn mir das Fatbike mal nicht mehr fat genug ist. Man muss ja Steigerungspotential haben.





Ausblick gab´s nach entsprechenden Höhenmetern - leider eigentlich immer auf banalen Güterwegen, der großwalser Version von "Mountainbikestrecke" - reichlich.





Solche schönen Trails eigentlich offiziell dafür aber gar nicht...













Hatte ich schon die herrlichen Ausblicke erwähnt?













Nochmal ein paar der ganz ganz wenigen Trail-Meter...

























Speichersee und Sessellift...das moderne Bild der Alpen?! 









Abendliche Belohnung mit Aussicht!





Am letzten Tag dann mal noch ab in die Bespaßungsstrecke am Muttersberg...





...vom Untergrund her allerdings doch eher geröllig und entsprechend nicht so ganz ohne...aber dafür auch immer wieder mit herrlicher Aussicht!


----------



## 2378TCDD (27. September 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Wenn ich auch da mal wieder deutlich weniger Biken war, als gut ist, hier ein Paar Eindrücke aus dem Großwalsertal....
> 
> Zur Begrüßung war das Wetter erst mal so...
> 
> ...


Wow. Superschön. Sieht nach Muttersberg bei Bludenz aus? Wie war die Abfahrt mit dem Dicken? War da mit den Kids letztes Wochenende radeln . Sehr lustig und dann noch den  Downhillcup im Brandnertal angekuckt. 
Respekt! Wenn auch schmaler .


----------



## RoDeBo (28. September 2019)

War auch ebendieser Muttersberg...
Rein "federwegstechnisch" (ist ja nicht viel was) hat mir da das Fatte dicke (!) gereicht. Wäre mit anderem Rad auch nicht geschmeidiger gewesen. Der Rest liegt an mir  
Was ich was mühselig fand war das Rollsplit-Gefühl auf langen Strecken der Abfahrt. Das gab mir zumindest jetzt oft nicht so das Gefühl von Sicherheit bei höherem Tempo. Trotz dicker Reifen.
Ansonsten ist ja mit dem Fatbike fahren fast immer (bei Asphalt...naja...) eine Freude. Also auch da. Ich hätte mir zwischendrin ein paar mehr von den durchaus vorhandenen flowigeren Passagen gewünscht, dann wärs nicht ganz so in die Arme und Oberschenkel gegangen.
Ich glaub, wenn man die Strecke aber ein paar mal fährt und besser kennt, wird´s lustiger. Bis zu dem Punkt, wo man dann mal wieder was Abwechslung haben will vom Gondel (oder wahrscheinlich Güterweg) rauf und die eine Strecke runter.

Und hier noch etwas Fotos...man muss ja dem Gedanken dieses Threads treu bleiben...​


----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2019)

Nachdem ich mich erst festgequatscht hatte und dann das Wetter nicht mehr mitspielte, entschloss ich mich, nach einer Pizza mit Salat



wenigstens eine Runde am Maschsee und dann in Verlängerung durch die Eilenriede zu drehen...


----------



## Eddy2012 (29. September 2019)

Ich habe gestern in den späten Nachmittagsstunden einen Abstecher nach Gotha gemacht. Von der alten Sternwarte über den Seeberg zum Düppel und retour - alles da, was das Radler´s Herz begehrt: schmale Wege, angelegte spektakuläre Trails, reichlich Hm (wenn man will...), gute Einkehrmöglichkeiten... Schön war´s!

















Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## hw_doc (29. September 2019)

Leider dokumentiert dieser Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich









nur unzureichend, wieviel Spaß es in den über fünf Stunden in der und rund um die Senne, die dazwischen lagen, gab.
Bilder des feucht-fröhlichen, aber deswegen nicht minder spaßigen Vergnügens sind leider keine entstanden, aber vielleicht versammelt sich ja wenigstens ein kleiner Teil der "Mannschaft" demnächst mal im Deister!
 

Vielen Dank besonders an @dirkd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (29. September 2019)

Ein Pugsley in Wien:


----------



## dirkd (29. September 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Leider dokumentiert dieser Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 916349
> 
> ...


Hi, war mir ebenfalls ein Vergnügen...


----------



## Lenny911 (2. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute,

heute hat für mich der Start in die Schmuddelsaison begonnen. Nach mehreren Tagen mit Regen und Sturm hat mich Nichts mehr gehalten. Aber man sieht schon deutlich es wird Herbst.





Ein paar Sturmschäden auf den Trails waren auch zu begutachten.





Weiter ging es über freie, dafür aber feuchte Trails.













Dann kam ich mit dem Dicken noch am Gesundheitsbrunnen vorbei. Das Dicke hat sich gleich gegen Rahmenbruch getauft .





Dann gab es noch eine Wasser- und Bachquerung...









Und Abschluss noch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen genießen.





Es war ein riesen Spaß. Das Dicke und ich waren im Chameleonmodus unterwegs und haben uns dem Waldboden angeglichen.

Leider kam der JJ ziemlich an seine Grenzen bei den feuchten Bedingungen und vieles glich einem Ritt auf der Rasierklinge. Das bedeutet neue Reifen für Matsch und Schnee besorgen. Was fahrt ihr bei solchen Bedingungen?

Grüße aus dem Harz.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. Oktober 2019)

Minions oder Dunder/Flowbeist im festen Matsch.
Dillinger im waessrigen Matsch.

Die Strecke auf dem Bild ist gut für  Dillinger


----------



## Soulist (2. Oktober 2019)

Surly Nate....hart aber herzlich


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Oktober 2019)

Bud/Lou , Vanhelga


Du hast die Wahl


----------



## Fatster (3. Oktober 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> *Bud/Lou* , Vanhelga
> 
> 
> Du hast die Wahl



Er hat *Jehova *gesagt, er hat *Jehova *gesagt ..


----------



## Lenny911 (3. Oktober 2019)

Da werde ich wohl mehrere bestellen und testen müssen, so ein Pech aber auch .


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Oktober 2019)

Minions sind doch für's Dude gemacht


----------



## RoDeBo (3. Oktober 2019)

Auch hier hält der Herbst Einzug. Guter Grund also mal im Wald vorbei zu schauen...
Die Belohnung hinterher war auch herbstlich ☻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. Oktober 2019)

Auf bekannten Pfaden und der Flucht vor dem Regen - Stahltag:






















Edit:



B)


----------



## Eddy2012 (4. Oktober 2019)

Aktionen der letzten Tage:

Feierabendrunde mit Dackel am Mittwoch rund um Eisenach













Feiertagstour mit Dusche, Fangopackung usw.: Eisenach - Hörschel - Creuzburg - Heldrastein - Mihla - Creuzburg





























Trotz des trüben Herbstwetters hat´s Spaß gemacht.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## gnss (4. Oktober 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Auf bekannten Pfaden und der Flucht vor dem Regen - Stahltag:
> B)


Die Spuren auf dem Wilseder Berg kamen mir gleich irgendwie fat vor. Der Buchweizenkuchen ist top!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Oktober 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Aktionen der letzten Tage:
> 
> Feierabendrunde mit Dackel am Mittwoch rund um Eisenach
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Bilder 
Aber wo sind die Maxxis hingekommen?? 

Kein Post ohne Bild


----------



## Starter77 (4. Oktober 2019)

Herbstbild


----------



## Starter77 (4. Oktober 2019)

Gibt's auch ohne Gummi


----------



## Eddy2012 (5. Oktober 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder
> Aber wo sind die Maxxis hingekommen??
> 
> Aufmerksamer Beobachter!
> ...


----------



## 2378TCDD (5. Oktober 2019)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Gibt's auch ohne Gummi
> Anhang anzeigen 918688


DEN müsst ich mir gerade mal oral komplett einführen  damit der Kreuzschmerz sich endlich mal auflöst. IBU taugt auch ned wirklich viel...

Zehre gerade von der Vergangenheit 




und den sagenhaft tollen Bildern hier im Forum! Hilft


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2019)

Eben den ersten Nightride der Herbst-Saison gemacht, und für meinen Großen war es der erste Nightride überhaupt... Hat ihm super gefallen und er hat sowohl Up- als auch Downhill perfekt gemeistert auf dem noch neuen Fullsize-Fatbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Oktober 2019)

Stempeltour zum Kloster Weltenburg.
Witterungsmaessig wahrscheinlich eines der letzten Wochenenden für  die Jumbos.

Das zugehörige Heftchen heisst "Bayern entdecken" und zeigt einige interessante Ziele fürs Wandern oder wie hier Radwandern. Es liegt an jeweils den Erlebnispunkten aus. 



 Ist es mit verschiedenen Stempeln voll, schickt man es ein für ein jährliches Gewinnspiel.

Hauptsache raus aus der Bude.


----------



## 2378TCDD (6. Oktober 2019)

Juhu, dem Kreuz geht's besser und ich konnte vorsichtig 100hm hochstrampeln und freue mich (fast schmerzfrei) wahnsinnig  über diesen trüben Ausblick und die siffige Rückfahrt. Alles ist relativ


----------



## Deleted 482182 (7. Oktober 2019)

Noch paar Bilder von der EinladungsTour
War mal wieder a mords Gaudi!





























Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Fatster (7. Oktober 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> War mal wieder a mords Gaudi!
> Anhang anzeigen 919922
> Fortsetzung folgt



... da kannst einen drauf lassen! 
Schon lang nimmer so a Gaudi - und Dreck am Oasch - g‘habt  
War eine super Tour, Zipfe!


----------



## hw_doc (7. Oktober 2019)

Samstag im Deister:


----------



## hw_doc (7. Oktober 2019)

Gestern war dann Plastik angesagt:





















War doch schon recht kalt und bei den Umständen inkl. Wind würde ich eher wieder in Buchholz gen Süden starten, als in Schneverdingen - der Teil hat dann doch mehr Charme und anteilig mehr Trails.
So konnte ich aber endlich mal das Bahnhofslokal in Poitzen besuchen.
Gebraucht hab ich am Ende aber nur das linke Becken, die Speisen waren lecker!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Oktober 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gestern war dann an Plastik angesagt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 920019
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab ich Hunger .....


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Oktober 2019)

Paar Bilder hab ich auch noch. War mal wieder genial in München. Danke Chris


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Wilbi69 (7. Oktober 2019)

Danke Chris..danke Isartruppe  es war mega .Hier noch ein Bild von Therri , die später noch ne nasse Landung im Bachbett genoss  ...


 Ein toller Tag mit Euch. Grüsse


----------



## Fr0rider (9. Oktober 2019)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 903087
> Lässt sich erstaunlich gut fahren mit dicker Bereifung. Im letzten Jahr mit dem 29“ Harttail und schmaler Bereifung, hat es ziemlich Körner gekostet.



Weißt du (oder jemand anders) zufällig bis zu welcher Reifenbreite man Gefahr läuft da zwischen zu rutschen?

Lg Daniel


----------



## Lenny911 (9. Oktober 2019)

The Bomber schrieb:


> Weißt du (oder jemand anders) zufällig bis zu welcher Reifenbreite man Gefahr läuft da zwischen zu rutschen?
> 
> Lg Daniel



Auf meinem HT habe ich 2,2 Zoll die relativ breit bauen aber grade so zwischen passen.


----------



## Fatster (10. Oktober 2019)

Nachdem Zermatt aufgrund der Großwetterlage als Fatbikerevier kurzerhand abgesagt werden musste, machten sich DDD spontan auf fatte Mission ins Tessin:

Nach einer lautstärketechnisch eher durchwachsenen Nacht



dafür aber überwältigendem „O sole giorno“ mit Blick über den Luganer See



zog es uns nach einem eher spärlichen Frühstück zum Ponte Generoso.

Dem @Schofszipfe und seinem Trailbook folgend ließen wir uns höchst entspannt mit der Bahn zur Bergstation hochbringen.



Nach den ersten genüsslichen Blicken ins weite panoramareiche Rund 









gings dann auch bei Götterwetter schon los mit dem Wesentlichen ... und diesbezüglich lassen wir jetzt einfach Bilder sprechen:


















7 Stunden, 34km und 900Hm später belohnten wir uns für einen sensationell tollen Trailtag









@Fibbs79 @Schofszipfe  ... eure Bilder bitte!


----------



## Fatster (10. Oktober 2019)

Dobblpost!


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (10. Oktober 2019)

Mit Achsen-Rainer und EidgenossenFibbs
auf Geburtstagstour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2019)

Noch paar Bilder ohne Essen hab ich auch gemacht 
























.... und jetzt mach ich mal wieder Bilder vom Frühstück


----------



## Messerharry (11. Oktober 2019)

Hey Fips, mit dem besten und trailschonensten Reifen unterwegs  kein so Monsterschredder wie die anneren zwe von den DDD


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Oktober 2019)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hey Fips, mit dem besten und trailschonensten Reifen unterwegs  kein so Monsterschredder wie die anneren zwe von den DDD



Da braucht jetzt sogar schon der Mario extrem leicht rollende Reifen um Rainer mit seinem Turbo Fatti noch nach zu kommen


----------



## hw_doc (11. Oktober 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Da braucht jetzt sogar schon der Mario extrem leicht rollende Reifen um Rainer mit seinem Turbo Fatti noch nach zu kommen



Achsen-Rainer! So viel zeit muss sein...  B)


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2019)

Frühstück 







Mittagessen:







Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Oktober 2019)

Bitte nicht.......


----------



## Wilbi69 (11. Oktober 2019)

Krass Jungs..schon wieder auf Tour ..kleiner Gruss von Nightride 


Gute Nacht


----------



## shibby68 (12. Oktober 2019)

2 dicke auf Abwegen


----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. Oktober 2019)

Tag 2 























Danke für zwei tolle Tage mit Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (12. Oktober 2019)

Das Bild mit den 3 springenden schwarzen Gestalten ist der Brüller!!!


----------



## Fatster (12. Oktober 2019)

Kleines Päuschen an Tag 2 ... jedes Bike bekommt seinen eigenen Baum, wobei für das Dude ein Baumstumpf mehr als ausreichend war 




Hoffentlich bekommt meine Frau dieses Bild nie zu sehen, sonst muss ich nochmal zurückfahren und die Kaktanten aus der Mauer rauspulen ... 




Hach ja ... schee woas gween am See 




Bei 4.8er JJ glotzt sogar die Salamanderin blöd aus der Lederhaut 




Beeindruckend ... aber der Kirchturm auch! 




Making of ... oana schaffd, da andre steht daneem 




10 .. 9 .. 8 .. 7 .. 6 .. lauf, Forest, lauf ... 




Das muss doch noch besser gehen ... und wie gehabt hat sich an der bisherigen „Arbeitsteilung“ nix geändert 




Bei Versuch Nr. 39 konnte auch ich der Schwerkraft endlich ein Schnippchen schlagen 




Danach hieß es aber wieder „Feuer frei“! 

Und weil sie mir das Garmin reingedrückt hatten, musste ich immer vorne fahren und den „Vorkoster“ geben ... ich fühle mich nach wie vor übelst gemobbt!


----------



## hw_doc (12. Oktober 2019)

Leider nur ein unscharfes Foto von zwei eigentlich scharfen Bikes:




Irgendwie löst meine Kamera in der letzten Zeit zu langsam aus...


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Oktober 2019)

Bei Versuch Nr. 39 konnte auch ich der Schwerkraft endlich ein Schnippchen schlagen 
Anhang anzeigen 922760

Rainer kann es sein , das Du da Dein Stuntdouble reingeschmuggelt hast


----------



## versteher (12. Oktober 2019)

Auf unserer Hausrunde unterwegs...


----------



## Wilbi69 (13. Oktober 2019)

Mit neuem Navi den Weg zu Chris gesucht mit seiner braunen Wildsau (Huradax in braun) 








Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Oktober 2019)

Und wieder ein herrlicher Tag im Allgäu  
Es Herbstelt so langsam


----------



## Eddy2012 (13. Oktober 2019)

Feinstes Herbstwochenende mit hochsommerlichen Temperaturen - einfach genial zum Biken!

Gestern 3 Stunden - Tour mit Dackel und "neuem" Sportgerät von Wilhelmsthal nach Eisenach: 

Kurz vorm höchsten Punkt




Rennsteig




Panoramaweg




Burschenschaftsdenkmal




Gefilde




Heute Auf und Ab rund um Eisenach mit "altem" Gerät ohne Dackel - auch nicht schlecht...

Wilde Sau




Richtung Sängerwiese




Oberhalb des Marientals




Eisenacher Burg




Metilsteinumrundung









Schön war´s, könnte noch ein paar Tage so weiter gehen...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fatster (13. Oktober 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Feinstes Herbstwochenende mit hochsommerlichen Temperaturen - einfach genial zum Biken!
> 
> Gestern 3 Stunden - Tour mit Dackel und "neuem" Sportgerät von Wilhelmsthal nach Eisenach:
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der neuen Gerät!
... jack frost blue rules! ...


----------



## Eddy2012 (13. Oktober 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der neuen Gerät!
> ... jack frost blue rules! ...



Danke. Ich habe schon seit Jahren auf ein blaues gelauert - jetzt hat es geklappt! Sieht schon gut aus  Das schwarze darf aber auch bleiben...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Starter77 (13. Oktober 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich habe schon seit Jahren auf ein blaues gelauert - jetzt hat es geklappt! Sieht schon gut aus  Das schwarze darf aber auch bleiben...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Lars



Hättest einfach etwas gesagt. An sowas wäre doch dran zu kommen gewesen.


----------



## Speedskater (13. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe heute Moppel gassi geführt.





ein ungleiches Paar


----------



## hw_doc (13. Oktober 2019)

Ich musste heute mal wieder alleine durch den Deister...








Immerhin unterwegs ein paar nette Leute getroffen, ein paar neue Trails gefahren und noch einen mir unbekannten Flowtrail auf eigene Faust erfahren. Bei Zeiten nehm ich den mal in die richtige Richtung mit.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (13. Oktober 2019)

Bin diese Woche mal eine Asphalttour nach Giessen  gefahren und kam auch wieder durch Elvis-town durch:



Heute bei Kaiserwetter meine übliche Feldbergtour geradelt, zurück in der grossen Stadt überquere ich die Nidda und schaue genau in den Mondaufgang. Das ist, was meine Knipse davon übriggelassen hat:


----------



## Fatster (14. Oktober 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich habe schon seit Jahren auf ein blaues gelauert - jetzt hat es geklappt! Sieht schon gut aus  Das schwarze darf aber auch bleiben...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Lars



Suuper! 
Und wenn die Gebrüder Bud&Lou runter sind, dann kannst ja mal den Snowshoe 2XL ausprobieren. 
Der soll ja auf silbernen Clownshoes mitunter bis zu sagenhaften 131mm breit werden


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2019)

Sooo, Herbstferien vorbei, wieder früh aufstehen... Kids auf dem Weg zur Schule und noch sooo viel Zeit bis die Arbeit beginnt, also was tun? Early Morning Ride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (14. Oktober 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Suuper!
> Und wenn die Gebrüder Bud&Lou runter sind, dann kannst ja mal den Snowshoe 2XL ausprobieren.
> Der soll ja auf silbernen Clownshoes mitunter bis zu sagenhaften 131mm breit werden



Der Gedanke ist nicht schlecht...


----------



## Starter77 (14. Oktober 2019)

Kleine Runde bei schönstem Wetter


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. Oktober 2019)

Analoge Alternative zu Strava oder Kommod. Teilen nur mit Leuten die real sind und die dann "was gscheits daherschwaetza" und bis auf die Befestigung mit doppelseitigem Klebeband von 3M die Greta-Variante der Routen/Zielangeberei.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Oktober 2019)

oops I did it again... #earlymorningride


----------



## Lenny911 (15. Oktober 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Analoge Alternative zu Strava oder Kommod. Teilen nur mit Leuten die real sind und die dann "was gscheits daherschwaetza" und bis auf die Befestigung mit doppelseitigem Klebeband von 3M die Greta-Variante der Routen/Zielangeberei.



Und wenn der Rahmen voll geklebt ist, hat man einen guten Grund einen neuen zu kaufen?!


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Oktober 2019)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Und wenn der Rahmen voll geklebt ist, hat man einen guten Grund einen neuen zu kaufen?!



Das macht er bestimmt nur , damit man die vielen Kratzer nicht sieht


----------



## Lenny911 (17. Oktober 2019)

Heute mal den neuen Harzer Roller im Bikepark Thale unter die Stollen genommen.
Leider viel Laub und Teilweise sehr schlammig aber sonst sehr amüsant.







Zweite Abfahrt und direkt ein Durchschlag im Schlauch. Lag leider ein faustgroßer Stein in der Landung. Dafür steht die Entscheidung nun fest: im Winter wird auf tubeless umgerüstet.














Der einzige Haken an der Sache? In die Haken vom Lift passen nur 4.0“


----------



## Starter77 (17. Oktober 2019)

Herbstliche Runden mit dem Truck


Und mit dem Backuprestesalsa. Falls der ICT mal ausfällt passen die 2xl auch dort rein



Plug & Play


----------



## 2378TCDD (19. Oktober 2019)

Im Regen los und in der Sonne zurück. So muss es sein. Trotz Überschlag in dem schwammigen Waldboden geiler Kurztrip heute. Aber irgendwie will man das ja auch oder? 

PS: Muss mir nen neuen Bus kaufen, Farbe passt demnächst nicht mehr optimal zur Jahreszeit  Braun wäre vermutlich gut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (19. Oktober 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Muss mir nen neuen Bus kaufen, Farbe passt demnächst nicht mehr optimal zur Jahreszeit  Braun wäre vermutlich gut.....



Weiß würde gut zum Aufkleber auf der Gabel passen!  B)
 
_

Mal wieder keine Trailbilder:












Federn gelassen hab ich auch - kurze Umarmung eines Baums, aber außer einer kleinen Schramme im Gesicht und etwas Stolzverlust nix passiert...




Die Poutine war ungefähr so scharf wie das Foto - in dem Fall aber genau richtig!


----------



## 2378TCDD (19. Oktober 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Weiß würde gut zum Aufkleber auf der Gabel passen!  B)
> 
> 
> Ja und auch gut zum lecker Torten Sahnehäubchen und noch besser som kommenden Winter
> ...


----------



## 2378TCDD (20. Oktober 2019)

Küss mich grüner Frosch und ich werde ein Prinz  oder vieleicht doch besser ein Fatty


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Oktober 2019)

Nachdem ich am Freitag mit meiner Hinterradbremsscheibe auf einem Felsen aufgesessen bin und diese nun krumm ist, waren Schraub - und Testfahrten mit dem Caad quasi zum Zeitvertreib angesetzt.

Leider nur unspektakuläre Umland-Touren. Aber das Wetter war zu gut als dass die Zeit mit Arbeit vergeudet hätte werden sollen.





13,56 kg ohne Trinkflasche, mit sram Bremsscheiben (da geht im Winterbetrieb sicher "noch was" an Gewicht.
(Das StVZO-Polymer-Paket wiegt uebrigens  genau 100 Gramm)


----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2019)

Mistwetter in Hannover - Langeweiletour an der Stadt entlang mit dem Commando abgerollt:









Die Louise hat ganz schön geschrien...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Oktober 2019)

Faehrst Du hinten auch die größere Bremse als vorne?
MX-ler???

Das Wetter sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus auf den Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Faehrst Du hinten auch die größere Bremse als vorne?
> MX-ler???



Nein und nein - 180 + 180. Vermutlich Handykamera + Perspektive...



Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus auf den Bildern.



Klar, schlimmer geht immer. Zum Ende wurde es dann wirklich nass.


----------



## Eddy2012 (20. Oktober 2019)

Vor dem Regen nach Hessen geflohen...

Flowtrail in Bad Orb  -  nicht schlecht. Als Tagesaktion gut geeignet, wenn man die Strecken alle nacheinander fährt. Da kommen schon ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter zusammen. 

Bei mir ging nur der Winterbergtrail, vorher bin ich ein paar km Waldautobahn mit Dackel gefahren.












Schön war´s...

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## ursinator2.0 (20. Oktober 2019)

Heute nicht nur auf dem Feldi im Taunus unterwegs, sondern auch mal die Kamera ausgepackt:









Während der Tour gab es zwar keinen Regen, aber in der Nacht bis in den Vormittag hinein. Entsprechend war dann alles nass in nass. Meine McGyver-Schutzblechkonstruktion hinten funktioniert wohl recht gut, dafür hab ich vorne aber eher ein symbolisches Schutzblech, entsprechend fiel die Abfahrt dann recht fango-mässig aus, hat aber trotzdem mal wieder Spass gemacht ;-)


----------



## Wilbi69 (20. Oktober 2019)

Noch ein paar Fotos der grünen fatten Froschtour 


Dann ab auf den Trail 








Nicht ganz scharf leider..



War klasse Chris 
Eine schöne Woche an Alle


----------



## 2378TCDD (21. Oktober 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Fotos der grünen fatten Froschtour Anhang anzeigen 926694
> Dann ab auf den Trail Anhang anzeigen 926697
> Anhang anzeigen 926698
> Anhang anzeigen 926701
> ...


Apropos semischarf (meine natürlich nicht uns, sondern die Bilder   ) hier noch n nur semischarfes aber lustiges Mitzieh - Bild vom Wilbi  
Wär schön!









Cheers. Tauche jetzt noch in den Schlamm ab


----------



## rsu (22. Oktober 2019)

Am Sonntag auf der Fluch vor dem Regen mit der Bahn in eine der Föhnregionen gefahren. In Engelberg dann gleich mal auf kurzes Shirt gewechselt 





Dann erst mal mit Rückenwind bergauf, hat man auch nicht alle Tage. Das Laub hat uns von hinten überholt. Dann oben unter Felswänden weiter...





Schöner Blick ins Mittelland unter den Wolken





... und dann schon wieder weiter unten endlich aus dem Schatten der Felswände


----------



## hw_doc (22. Oktober 2019)

rsu schrieb:


> Am Sonntag auf der Fluch vor dem Regen mit der Bahn in eine der Föhnregionen gefahren. In Engelberg dann gleich mal auf kurzes Shirt gewechselt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 927215
> 
> ...



Extraplus für die Decals an der Gabel!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Oktober 2019)

same location, different day #earlymorningride


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. Oktober 2019)

Feierabendrunde rund um den Drachenstein:


















Super Wetter - so darf es gerne länger bleiben...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. Oktober 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde rund um den Drachenstein:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 927418
> 
> ...



Der Kleine imponiert mir! Immer dabei. Hat er oder sie auch einen Namen? Mag er dir gut nachspringen mit den kurzen Beinchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Oktober 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Der Kleine imponiert mir! Immer dabei. Hat er oder sie auch einen Namen? Mag er dir gut nachspringen mit den kurzen Beinchen?



Hallo,

er heißt Eddy und ist recht gut drauf. Er ist immer an der Leine und gibt das Tempo vor. Mittlerweile geht es sogar ganz gut auf Singletrails. Außer bei Feind- (Wild) berührung, da kann es zu immenser Beschleunigung kommen... Dann hakt so ein Jagdhund komplett aus.  Ohne Leine käme er erst nach Stunden oder gar nicht zurück...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## cherokee190 (24. Oktober 2019)

Mittwochs Runde im neuen Gewand ......


----------



## Wilbi69 (24. Oktober 2019)

Feierabendrunde...genialer Abschluss eines Tages  gestern bei mir..tolle Stimmung 


Die Trails waren bereit 



Ein fatter Anblick ? 





Schönen Abend ?


----------



## Peng999 (25. Oktober 2019)

Dank Jetlag

heute mal ein Early Morning Ride gegen 07:00


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Oktober 2019)

Heute war ich faul, aber gestern dritter early morning ride in Folge, ganz ohne Jetlag.
Es war aber so neblig, dass die Helmlampe nicht funktioniert hat, statt dessen die kleine Lampe auf den Lenker gepackt, das hat die Reflexionen im Zaum gehalten.


----------



## Starter77 (25. Oktober 2019)

Kurze Ausfahrt mit dem Sohnemann zum Wisent


----------



## hw_doc (26. Oktober 2019)

Mann, ist hier heute schon wieder tote Hose... Also mitten auf dem Trail angehalten und Euch ein Foto geschossen... 





Glaub, das war es jetzt erstmal mit warmen Tagen.
Positiv daran ist, dass es wieder Grünkohl gibt!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Oktober 2019)

Grünkohl und positiv?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. Oktober 2019)

Grünkohlpizza - mein nächstes Kulinarium.

Grünkohl ole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Oktober 2019)

Heute hab ich mal versucht ein paar Ausschnitte vom Abfahrtsfilmchen zusammen zu schnipseln .
Ist aber leider nicht so gut gelungen.
Das Geklapper kommt übrigens von meinen Zähnen  also macht den Ton lieber aus


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Oktober 2019)

gestern auch mal wieder das kleine grüne Dickerle ausgeführt


----------



## Fatster (27. Oktober 2019)

Nach über einem halben Jahr endlich wieder biobikisch unterwegs (sein können) .. the foot has holden but the condition was undergroundly


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Oktober 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mal versucht ein paar Ausschnitte vom Abfahrtsfilmchen zusammen zu schnipseln .
> Ist aber leider nicht so gut gelungen.
> Das Geklapper kommt übrigens von meinen Zähnen  also macht den Ton lieber aus
> 
> ...



hast wieder die Bluto verbaut?


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Oktober 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hast wieder die Bluto verbaut?



Ja , ich finde , die passt irgendwie besser zum Bucksaw   

Und die stabilere Mastodon hab ich an mein schweres E-Fatti montiert


----------



## Berganbeter (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich mach das gerade auch mit: wenn man nur E fährt und dann wiedermal ohne merkt man erst wie das E Biken die Kondi abbaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (27. Oktober 2019)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Ich mach das gerade auch mit: wenn man nur E fährt und dann wiedermal ohne merkt man erst wie das E Biken die Kondi abbaut!


Das glaubt dir im e-Forum keiner. Ich hab’s auch schon am eigenen Leib erlebt.


----------



## Wilbi69 (27. Oktober 2019)

3 Tage Brandt und Muttersberg Bludenz 



Oben auf dem Weg nach Brandt ein letzter Blick auf den Bodensee. 


Schöner Anblick.




Erst Samstag im Bikepark und am Sonntag auf dem Muttersbergtrail .Leider kein Bild von Chris auf seinem braunen Huradax , aber alleine ist er auch sehenswert










Ein mega geiler Trail war das am Muttersberg 





Ein tolles Bikeweekend mit einer netten Truppe.Danke Chris! Einen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## bikebecker (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo 
Am Samstag noch mal die Sonne im Taunus genossen. 



Unten im Tal war der Nebel 




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## versteher (27. Oktober 2019)

Was für ein schönes Oktober-Wochenende!
Anbei nur ein paar Eindrücke ...















... ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## Lenny911 (29. Oktober 2019)

Da kommt man ein mal vom Wege ab und schon ist alles auf links gedreht .


----------



## mikeonbike (29. Oktober 2019)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 930541
> 
> Da kommt man ein mal vom Wege ab und schon ist alles auf links gedreht .



warst du das?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. Oktober 2019)

Gestern eigentlich nur meine übliche Feldbergtour gestartet, kaum raus aus der grossen Stadt, fand ich mich in dickem Nebel wieder:

als ich mich dann durch Kronberg/Falkenstein höherschraubte, wurde es immer heller und auf einmal war ich aus dem Nebel draussen:

Bin dann den etwas anstrengenderen Anstieg über den Lipsttempel gefahren, wegen der Aussicht. Blick zurück nach Falkenstein:



Oben auf dem Feldi, Frankfurter Fernsehturm von dort oben (soweit das Tele reicht):



Auf der Rückfahrt, oberhalb von Königstein:



Dettweiler Tempel bei Falkenstein, kurz bevor ich wieder in die Nebelsuppe eingetaucht bin:



Ein Glück, dass ich gestern noch frei hatte


----------



## Lenny911 (30. Oktober 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> warst du das?



Ja ich habe für das Foto nur schnell die Harvesterreifen gegen die JJ am Dude getauscht.


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Oktober 2019)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe für das Foto nur schnell die Harvesterreifen gegen die JJ am Dude getauscht.


wusste ich's doch...


----------



## versteher (31. Oktober 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> wusste ich's doch...


FOREST KING rules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (31. Oktober 2019)

Nachdem ich mal wieder versetzt wurde und ich die Ausreden bald selbst aufsagen kann, ging es mit dem Reiserad los, um vom angebrochenen Tag wenigstens noch etwas Sonne mitzunehmen:


----------



## Fatster (1. November 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mal wieder versetzt wurde und ich die Ausreden bald selbst aufsagen kann, ging es mit dem Reiserad los, um vom angebrochenen Tag wenigstens noch etwas Sonne mitzunehmen:



Lass mich raten: 
Kurzfristig krank geworden! 
Oder ist die Hündin des Nachbarn läufig und der/die Absagende muss den Doggyguard spielen, dass da nix verrutscht?


----------



## hw_doc (1. November 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Lass mich raten:
> Kurzfristig krank geworden!
> Oder ist die Hündin des Nachbarn läufig und der/die Absagende muss den Doggyguard spielen, dass da nix verrutscht?



B)
Nee, kurzfristig genesen!

Nachdem der Rücken potentiell das Problem hätte sein können, war man nach dem Physio-Besuch gerade so gut "eingerenkt", dass man den Rücken lieber nicht benutzen wollte...

So weit, so gut - aber:
Wenn einem das erst dann einfällt, nachdem man fast vier Stunden bei bestem Wetter auf die gemeinsame Abfahrt wartend auf seinem Arsch gesessen hat, wenn man vor der Tür des Nicht-Begleiters steht...

Edit: Ich kann keinen wütenden Smiley machen, er zitiert dann irgendeinen Smiley...
Ich nehme dann mal den:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. November 2019)

? Nimm den hier!


----------



## 2378TCDD (1. November 2019)

So. Noch kurz vor dem Sauwetter die Braune Wildsau auf den Kybfelsen ausgeführt. Das beste war in 15cm tiefem Schlamm von den Harvestern  zu fahren (leider kein Foto) aber dafür sind sie ja da, die Dicken!   

Blick auf FR:





Und noch nach ner kleinen erfolgsbegrenzten Trainingssession vor Gottes Auge
 Man könnte das Kirchenfenster auch als 37er Kettenblatt interpretieren , wär n cooles Design....  




Schönes Weekend an alle


----------



## 2378TCDD (1. November 2019)

Kündige meinem Job und werde zukünftig Mulden-Promotor in Freiburg....   .
Muss nur noch den Into-Mulde- und Exit -Mulde-Move lernen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. November 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Kündige meinem Job und werde zukünftig Mulden-Promotor in Freiburg....   .
> Muss nur noch den Into-Mulde- und Exit -Mulde-Move lernen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 931725



Machs doch einfach wie Danny bei seinem Zaun-Rollover


----------



## 2378TCDD (1. November 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Machs doch einfach wie Danny bei seinem Zaun-Rollover


Gute Idee! Kannst Du mein Lehrer sein?  Und nen Zaunbauer bräuchte mer auch noch...?...


----------



## Knarfifrank (1. November 2019)

Aussichtspunkt vom König Ludwig ins Reintal...da muss man sich kneifen, traumhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (1. November 2019)

Die Tour in bewegten Bildern...








Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Aussichtspunkt vom König Ludwig ins Reintal...da muss man sich kneifen, traumhaft.
> Anhang anzeigen 931882


----------



## Wilbi69 (2. November 2019)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Aussichtspunkt vom König Ludwig ins Reintal...da muss man sich kneifen, traumhaft.
> Anhang anzeigen 931882


KlasseM Bild


----------



## Wilbi69 (2. November 2019)

4.8er in ihrem natürlichen Revier bewegt  


Das nahende Schlammgebiet ist im Ansatz zu erahnen. 








Dann ein schönes Trailstück






Herrlich wars.Grüsse


----------



## 2378TCDD (2. November 2019)

Baden to the Bone Trail Trail in FR  war heute trotz super Schlamm (oder gerade deswegen?) supageil. Die schmalspurige Jugend voraus kreischend und hochmotiviert hat mich mitgerissen   
Wär bissle schlammig..
?


----------



## HAT (2. November 2019)

Kann ich bestätigen....war heute genau mein Ding. Maxxis 3.0 Yes


----------



## cherokee190 (3. November 2019)

Zeit für kumpelhaftes Verhalten ........  
Anfangs noch bissel schummrig,









konnte ich sogar eine, entgegen dem zur Zeit bestehenden Trend, wieder hergerichtete Brücke entdecken 





Hier brauchte es keine Brücke mehr, obwohl ich mich eigentlich mitten in einem See befinde.





Schönes verwildertes und morastiges Revier ........... herrlich!





Einziges Problem, ich war zu langsam ......... so konnten ungebetene Passagiere aufspringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbstone (3. November 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Einziges Problem, ich war zu langsam ......... so konnten ungebetene Passagiere aufspringen


----------



## ChristianNO (4. November 2019)

Klar für den James Bond Einsatz.

An dieser Stelle wurden letzten März ein paar Szenen für den kommenden 25. James Bond gedreht.

Das gelb-orangene Haus stand im Hintergrund









						- Norge! Se opp for flere Bond-skuespillere
					

Presenterte de mest sentrale rollene til «Bond 25».




					www.dagbladet.no


----------



## Fatster (4. November 2019)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Klar für den James Bond Einsatz.
> 
> An dieser Stelle wurden letzten März ein paar Szenen für den kommenden 25. James Bond gedreht.
> 
> ...



Ich versteh zwar kein Wort - und seh auch kein Fatbike -, aber mich würd trotzdem interessieren, ob er Greta am Ende erwischt?


----------



## ChristianNO (4. November 2019)

@Fatster Kommt glaub ich irgendwann 2020 raus.....dann wirst du es sehen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. November 2019)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> @Fatster Kommt glaub ich irgendwann 2020 raus.....dann wirst du es sehen.



Hast Du da etwa mit Deinem tollen Fatti mitgewirkt


----------



## Rollador (5. November 2019)

heute mal wieder rischtisch Höhenmeter gemacht 
Texel, Paal 11,irgendwas


----------



## shibby68 (5. November 2019)

Sorry doppelt


----------



## shibby68 (6. November 2019)

Zu dunkel fürn trail, lieber aufs Treppchen


----------



## 2378TCDD (8. November 2019)

Herbstlicher Feierabendtrail im Dauerregen und dann trailfreies Surfen im Slalom durch Bäume, hyperrutschiges Moderholz und gefühlte Milliarden von Pilzen   .

Immerhin keine Wildsau im Weg...außer meine dicke Braune .






Enjoy!


----------



## Pimper (8. November 2019)

Braun und lila...die Farb-Combo hat was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. November 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Braun und lila...die Farb-Combo hat was...



überhaupt nicht! Aber genau deswegen...


----------



## 2378TCDD (8. November 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> überhaupt nicht! Aber genau deswegen...


Ähm ? , bin indirekt bissle für die Fassadengestaltung für grosse Bauwerke weltweit verantwortlich und kann Eure Meinungen absolut teilen. Farbe und Design follows function and mood


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. November 2019)

bei mir geht z.B. Gelb überhaupt nicht, ist beim gelb/grün meinenes -N- schon grenzwertig, da ist die Überlegung den Lack zu entfernen schon oft da!!!
aber eh ich mich da lang hinstelle fahr ich lieber.....


----------



## 2378TCDD (9. November 2019)

Mist...Fätter  ?


----------



## Pimper (9. November 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> überhaupt nicht! Aber genau deswegen...



Doch, gerade weil überhaupt nicht... ^^

Erinnert mich an meinen alten Aufbau braun/pink, samt Sticker Chick als Scheuerschutz...


----------



## 2378TCDD (9. November 2019)

Juhu . Immerhin trocken von oben und sogar noch bisserl Sonne und noch Zeit für'n After-(Fääät)Bike-Cappucino 
LG



Ähm ? möchte nur unauffällig über den nahezu perfekten Übergang vom Penny-Markt-Gelb über mein Oberteil zum Unterteil und weiter zur braunen Wildsau (mein Rad) hinweisen im Bezug auf die Farbdiskussion hier im Forum


----------



## hw_doc (9. November 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Juhu . Immerhin trocken von oben und sogar noch bisserl Sonne und noch Zeit für'n After-(Fääät)Bike-Cappucino
> LG
> Anhang anzeigen 935764
> Ähm ? möchte nur unauffällig über den nahezu perfekten Übergang vom Penny-Markt-Gelb über mein Oberteil zum Unterteil und weiter zur braunen Wildsau (mein Rad) hinweisen im Bezug auf die Farbdiskussion hier im Forum



Die Dame ist noch zu sauber geblieben - kann es sein, dass ihre Reifen zu schmal sind?  B)


----------



## hw_doc (9. November 2019)

Entgegen der gestrigen Berichte war das Wetter heute ganz passabel, also hab ich trotz Erkältung meine "Orga-Fahrt" zur Kissenbeschaffung mit einem Dicken getätigt:





Immer wieder schön, wie gut die Fuhre trotz ihres hohen Gewichts läuft... 





Friede, Freude, ...



Käsekuchen. 

B)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. November 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Doch, gerade weil überhaupt nicht... ^^
> 
> Erinnert mich an meinen alten Aufbau braun/pink, samt Sticker Chick als Scheuerschutz...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 935756


Gib‘s zu,du hast das Mädel nur dahin geklebt,damit die Kabelhülle ihr mit der Zeit das Höschen runter rubbelt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (9. November 2019)

Heute sehr herbstliche Tour über den Altkönig gefahren:

Gipfel ragte gerade so in eine Nebelwolke, die ab und an auch mal einen Durchblick freigegeben hat (Richtung Königstein):



Und auch endlich rausgekriegt, wie der Selbstauslöser an der Kamera funktioniert:


 ;-)


----------



## harni (10. November 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Speedskater (10. November 2019)

Ich werde mich jetzt mal flott machen und mit Moppel in den Taunus radeln. So um ca. 13:00 Uhr bin ich dann auf dem Feldberg.
Wer ist denn noch im Taunus unterwegs?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. November 2019)

@harni:
Ich  bin voll begeistert von Deiner
faltenbalggeschuetzten Sattelstuetze.

Da hatten wir ab Ende der 70er Jahre endlich Faltembaelge an den Motorradgabeln und jetzt seit paar Jahren werden diese Dinge aus Vermarktungs- und Verdoofungsgruenden als anti-stylish vermieden und wegkonstruiert.

Tagesspruch:
Hast Du Technik mit nem Faltenbalg - schert Dich weder Dreck noch kalt.

Taunus.....mein Aktionszirkel aus Studententagen. Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## dopaul (10. November 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich werde mich jetzt mal flott machen und mit Moppel in den Taunus radeln. So um ca. 13:00 Uhr bin ich dann auf dem Feldberg.
> Wer ist denn noch im Taunus unterwegs?


Das ist etwas sehr knapp - wenn du es demnächst eher anmelden würdest.......


----------



## harni (10. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> @harni:
> Ich  bin voll begeistert von Deiner
> faltenbalggeschuetzten Sattelstuetze.....


Danke - ich auch. Ist eine Gravity Dropper Turbo, mechanisch mit Stahlfeder. Funktioniert bei jeder Temperatur. Gelegentlich aufschrauben und fetten und gut ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (10. November 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Ähm ? möchte nur unauffällig über den nahezu perfekten Übergang vom Penny-Markt-Gelb über mein Oberteil zum Unterteil und weiter zur braunen Wildsau (mein Rad) hinweisen im Bezug auf die Farbdiskussion hier im Forum



Gelb geht sowieso klar. Ist in meinen Augen eh ganz helles braun...



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Gib‘s zu,du hast das Mädel nur dahin geklebt,damit die Kabelhülle ihr mit der Zeit das Höschen runter rubbelt!



Ja ! Stimmt. Hat auch geklappt. Dabei sind allerdings auch die Beine durchtrennt worden...


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. November 2019)

ich bin heut auch mal um den Block gefahren, brrr.... ich bin eigentlich noch nocht bereit für die Temperaturen ⛄


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. November 2019)

(rechts oben aufs Video klicken bringt die volle Auflösung)


----------



## Frostfalke (11. November 2019)

Ersten erkältungsbedingte, zaghafte Minirunde mit meinem neuen Fatbike:


----------



## Fatster (11. November 2019)

Gestern seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit endlich wieder mal den Truck bewegt und dies dann auch gleich zum Anlass genommen, mit @Messerharry die Eppinger Linien Trails neu vermessen ... saugeil gwää 

Harry nimmt Fahrt auf ... 

... na ...

... na ... 

... driwwer! 



Sauber! Ned schlecht für ’en alda Møø


----------



## Knarfifrank (14. November 2019)

Es gibt nichts erholsameres bei einer Fußsohlenentzündung der Ferse, als eine schöne Radltour...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. November 2019)

In der Pfalz der droben da tat ein Windlein toben




und auf dem Schellenberg, dem frostigen Kastell, da war ich dann erstaunlich schnell





In der Weihnachtszeit anstatt zu singen, ist (Speichen) Lametta mitzubringen




Die Diät, jedoch nur "nackt", hat 13,5 geknackt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. November 2019)

Ist immer gut,wenn man eine Waage dabei hat!?


----------



## Frostfalke (14. November 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ist immer gut,wenn man eine Waage dabei hat!?



Wer hat die nicht ständig dabei bei Touren. Nie ohne!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. November 2019)

Hatte ich extra mitgenommen. Meine Türrahmen zu Hause sind nicht sooooo stabil.
Im Wald kenn ich mich halt aus mit meinem Kram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (14. November 2019)

Geht dir vielleicht gleich wie mir damals. Ich habe auch immer gedacht wo hängt man das auf? Dann habe ich mal gesehen, dass jemand das Ding einfach an den Montageständer gehangen hat - den ich seit Jahren dauernd nutze... nur auf die Idee war ich nie gekommen .


----------



## Deepmudder (15. November 2019)

Als Erinnerung bevor das Fahren im Schnee los geht....


----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. November 2019)

Schuhe und Zwiebelklamotten ausprobieren am Haselstein und Umgebung, N-Opf.


----------



## Frostfalke (15. November 2019)

So, die kurze Mittagspausenrunde ist dann irgendwie eskaliert... . Hier ein Foto, da noch ein Kilometer, ach bist ja schon fast am Strand, da kannst auch noch durch den Sand... . Man kennt das... .

Der Auewald:















Der Wolfswinkel:










Der Cossi:


----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. November 2019)

Tolles Rad.


----------



## Frostfalke (15. November 2019)

Dankeschön, habe mir auch große Mühe gegeben. In meiner Signatur (Link Otso Voytek) kannst Du die Entstehung vom Voytek anschauen. Dachte ja jahrelang ich kann mit meinem Knie kein Fatbike mehr fahren. Aber das Voytek hat sagenhafte 183mm Q-Faktor. Damit geht es  . Ich liebe es!


----------



## Speedskater (15. November 2019)

Letzten Sonntag war ich im Taunus unterwegs und habe Moppel und mich eingesaut.




Heute habe ich Barbara mit Moppel von der Arbeit abgeholt


----------



## Knarfifrank (16. November 2019)

der erste richtige Schneekontakt...


----------



## Wilbi69 (17. November 2019)

Gestern 4 stündige Tour mit Chris von Bankholzen Deutschland über Schienerbergtrails Richtung Stein am Rhein Schweiz mit innerwäldlicher Grenzüberquerung  mit Blick am Trailstart Richtung Gnadensee ( Bodensee bei Insel Reichenau)..4x4.8 ready to rumble


2 die gerne fat unterwegs sind 


Dann los auf den Trail 


Trockener als erwartet aber mega und eine challenge mit der Natur die auch in 4.8 Zoll zum Duell antratt





Lange Abfahrten in tiefem Laub..herrlich












Klasse Trails 



Gruppenfoto :



Und ab zum Auto nach 4 tollen Stunden 


Grüsse  von den Fatten Bodenseejungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (17. November 2019)

Bin heute Früh mal zeitig unterwegs gewesen und hab ne Runde ums Dorf gedreht. War A****kalt und rutschig.
Ich glaub jetzt ist es wieder an der Zeit die Jumbos bis zum Frühjahr einzumotten.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. November 2019)

Sooo schön flach. 

Bei mir geht's nach zwei Meter runter immer drei Meter hoch.....


----------



## Frostfalke (17. November 2019)

Heute 3 Grad und strömender Regen beim Start. Aber es gibt ja kein schlechtes Fatbikewetter - nur falsche Klamotten!





















Die Selbstreinigung der Reifen funktioniert - die der Hose leider nicht . Frau vor mittlerem Herzinfarkt als ich in die Wohnung wollte.


----------



## madone (17. November 2019)

Coole Tour Frank


----------



## waldi28 (17. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Sooo schön flach.
> 
> Bei mir geht's nach zwei Meter runter immer drei Meter hoch.....



Das täuscht, durch den Nebel siehst die ganzen Gipfel nicht. So flach ist es bei uns jetzt doch nicht. ?
Waren dann doch knapp 500 hm auf 30km.


----------



## Frostfalke (17. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Sooo schön flach.
> 
> Bei mir geht's nach zwei Meter runter immer drei Meter hoch.....



Sei froh, hier ist der höchste Berg die Behindertenrampe des Supermarkts. Das ist auch nicht schön fürs Mountainbiken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (17. November 2019)

Fatbiketime...oder es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern schlechte Kleidung.













Diese Bilder wurden präsentiert von Seal-Skinz....wasserdichte Socken....geil!!!!


----------



## Knarfifrank (17. November 2019)

da hab ich doch noch was gefunden vom Dezember 2018 was fast in Vergessenheit geriet...


----------



## 2378TCDD (17. November 2019)

Gute Nacht Grüsslis vom Bodensee   
Allen eine schöne Fatwoche


----------



## Frostfalke (21. November 2019)

Eine morgendliche Schlamm- & Nebelrunde:

Trinkpause im Park   











Schlamm, Schlamm, Schlamm'n Schlamm & vorallem Schlamm im Auewald:






Dicker Nebel übrm See - fehlt nur noch ein Dementor .


----------



## Pimper (21. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Sooo schön flach.



...achso...ich dachte du meintest die Knobbies vom Jumbo Jim...


----------



## Frostfalke (23. November 2019)

Kaiserwetter heute in L. E.:






Der Markleeberger See hat gut und viel Sand zum standesgemäßen Fettbiken!











Schattenspiel mit Glitzereffekt 






Exakt 1s nach dem Foto fing dann der Vorderreifen an aufzuschwimmen  wegzutreiben. Habs grad noch gefangen


----------



## Wilbi69 (23. November 2019)

Herrliche Bedingungen heute im Mainauwald..trockenes Laub 


Fat   





Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Frostfalke (23. November 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Herrliche Bedingungen heute im Mainauwald..trockenes Laub Anhang anzeigen 942421
> Fat   Anhang anzeigen 942422
> Anhang anzeigen 942430
> Schönes Wochenende



Geil der orange Helm und die Handschuhe! Passt bärig zum Fatbike!


----------



## 2378TCDD (23. November 2019)

Hmmm. War sehr geil heute  wenn auch dunkel.....selbst im Keller.... Lupine Betty macht die Nacht zum Tag....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. November 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Geil der orange Helm und die Handschuhe! Passt bärig zum Fatbike!


Weil?.....sein fatbike orange ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (23. November 2019)

Nein, ich find das einfach geil. Mit dem "Panzer" im Wald und dann das "Erschieß mich nicht, ich bin kein Bär-Orange". Einfach cool!


----------



## Wilbi69 (24. November 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Weil?.....sein fatbike orange ist??


Orange ist psychologische Komponente für Begegnungen mit dem Waldscheriff  und weil.ich orange mag


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. November 2019)

Frühstücksrunde, dann aber ausgedehnt zur Mittag bei Schwiegermutter Runde ?


----------



## dopaul (24. November 2019)

Fußgänger und Reiter haben da auch nix zu suchen wenn Fatbikes freie Fahrt im Schnee geniessen....


----------



## Wilbi69 (24. November 2019)

Sonntagsrunde  auf starrem Fatboy mit 4.8 JJ 


Nach gestrigem Ritt auf dem Huradax mit Minions fühlte es sich an wie Fliegen auf dem Fatboy ...die JJ laufen schon genial leicht 


Es macht immer Freude ..mit beiden Fatbikes ..guten Wochenstar wünsche ich


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. November 2019)

dopaul schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 942804


Sehr geiles, uriges Reifenbild  da weiß man gar nicht, wo der Reifen aufhört und die Landschaft anfängt


----------



## Speedskater (24. November 2019)

Wir haben heute das gute Wetter für eine Tour durch die Wetterau genutzt.








78 km und 440 hm


----------



## Peng999 (25. November 2019)

Nebelrunde im Hinterland


----------



## Speedskater (25. November 2019)

Das Bild steht zur Wahl für FdT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (25. November 2019)

Ab sofort auch wieder mittn Fatty unterwegs....Sonntag vor einer Woche in Tirol


----------



## Frostfalke (28. November 2019)

Kurze Mittagssturmrunde heute:





Leider sind hier im Auewald wieder zich Bäume umgefallen. Und wenn es dann doppelt übereinander fällt, dann ist selbst das Fatbike am Ende mit den Überrolleigenschaften .





Wird wohl ein wenig dauern, bis der Trail wieder frei ist... .


----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. November 2019)

Temperaturen fast wie an Ostern.   Ruhe vor dem Wintersturm.

￼


----------



## Frostfalke (30. November 2019)

Mit dem Pummelchen am Geiseltalsee:

0 Grad und Sonne - Kaiserwetter!














Pause am Strand .


----------



## Deepmudder (30. November 2019)

@Frostfalke:
Ist das Terrain direkt vor Deiner Haustür, also rauf auf´s Fatbike und los?
Wenn ja, bi i scho a bisser´l neidisch....


----------



## Frostfalke (30. November 2019)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> @Frostfalke:
> Ist das Terrain direkt vor Deiner Haustür, also rauf auf´s Fatbike und los?
> Wenn ja, bi i scho a bisser´l neidisch....



Ist mein Wochenendgelände bei den Schwiegereltern. 3 alte Tagebaulöcher geflutet inkl. Weinberg ;o). Fahrzeit bis zur Stelle auf den Fotos 4 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (30. November 2019)

Beinahe plussig unterwegs:






Schönes Grundstück...   ?




Bis zum Kamm gequält und dann war die Beleuchtung von oben auch weg. So musste dann meine Stadtlampe den Trail runter notdürftig ausleuchten...




Happy End


----------



## versteher (30. November 2019)

Die Aufräumarbeiten dauern an ....





... und das wird sicher noch dauern.


----------



## Starter77 (30. November 2019)

So schaut es hier überall aus


----------



## versteher (30. November 2019)

Das sind alles noch Aufräumarbeiten wegen der Folgen eines kurzen aber heftigen Gewittersturmes im August.
Fast all meine ringsumliegenden Hausstrecken waren davon betroffen. Überall Baum-Mikado ...
Jetzt wird es langsam wieder. Aber echt krass was es da teilweise umgelegt hat!
Aufräumen nach dem Gewittersturm

Edit:








*... sorry für Dackelschneiderreifen-Bild .... ;-)*


----------



## cherokee190 (30. November 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Beinahe plussig unterwegs:



was sind denn das für Laufräder/ Reifen?


----------



## hw_doc (30. November 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> was sind denn das für Laufräder/ Reifen?



Felgen:





						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: traver
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				



+ Sapim, Hope und Hodags


----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt wirds langsam frisch am Revers. Hab heut echt den Reissverschluss bis oben zu gemacht. Schöne Nachmittagstour mit dem Nutrail und der genialen 11/46er Kasette.
Bodenfrost und H2O in fester Form mit Maxxis Minion begegnet. Schön war es.
Die Sattelstütze funktioniert nach Service derzeit einwandfrei. Ich hoffe, dass es auch bei Kälte noch so bleibt.









Die isolierte Trinkflasche hielt indess die Temperatur des warmen Tees nicht. Nach drei Stunden war der Tee auf Sommer-Cocktail-Niveau.


----------



## RoDeBo (1. Dezember 2019)

endlich auch noch mal ein Ründchen gedreht...



Mit teuer angelegten sehr passenden Fatbikeständern...



The loneliness of the short distance runner







...ein erster Versuch mit Selbstauslöser...







Und am Horizont der Dom!


----------



## 2378TCDD (3. Dezember 2019)

After-Work-Ride und endlich wolken- und nebelfrei am Bodensee. 

Leider irgendwo durch die Schei...e
gefahren   ?  but anyway: farblich immerhin passend zu Wald und Bike


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2019)

No-Work-Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (3. Dezember 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> No-Work-Ride
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 946622Anhang anzeigen 946623Anhang anzeigen 946624Anhang anzeigen 946625Anhang anzeigen 946626



Boaaaaa, ich will auch Schnee!!!!


----------



## Wilbi69 (3. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Boaaaaa, ich will auch Schnee!!!!


Ich auch wenn Jemand an einem Wochenende fährt im Umkreis von 250 km bitte melden..fahre mit


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2019)

Den Schnee gibt's bei uns leider auch erst oberhalb von ca. 1100m und die nächsten Tage soll er auch schon wieder Großteils wegschmelzen   

Aber der Winter hat ja erst angefangen 
Da kommt schon noch was runter


----------



## Frostfalke (3. Dezember 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Den Schnee gibt's bei uns leider auch erst oberhalb von ca. 1100m und die nächsten Tage soll er auch schon wieder Großteils wegschmelzen
> 
> Aber der Winter hat ja erst angefangen
> Da kommt schon noch was runter



Ich wohne dicke 81m über NN .


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ich wohne dicke 81m über NN .



Tja , ich wohne auf 750m üNN , da hab ich auch erst mal 350Hm raufkurbeln müssen um in den Schnee zu kommen und da ging es dann nochmal etwa 300Hm weiter bis ich an der Hütte auf ca. 1400m war .
Aber das hat sich auf alle Fälle Heute gelohnt .   
Ist nur schade das sie unter der Woche zu ist


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Dezember 2019)

von soviel Schnee kann ich auf 102m auch nur träumen, Alpträume.... hier bricht schon ab der dritten Flocke das Chaos aus....


----------



## Maulwurf58 (3. Dezember 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tja , ich wohne auf 750m üNN


Neid, bei mir nur 689m üNN


----------



## Wilbi69 (3. Dezember 2019)

Vorhin Afterworkschneesuche so 400 m üNN 





Aber trotzdem schön  schönen Abend und weiter auf Schnee oder eine Schneefahrt mit fatten Freunden warten.


----------



## Frostfalke (3. Dezember 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von soviel Schnee kann ich auf 102m auch nur träumen, Alpträume.... hier bricht schon ab der dritten Flocke das Chaos aus....



Hier nicht anders, aber ich freu mich auf die Gesichter, wenn alle im Stau stehen und ich kurble fröhlich winkend im Schnee mit dem Fatbike vorbei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich konnte einfach nicht anders und bin Heute noch mal in die Richtung gestartet


----------



## rumigali (4. Dezember 2019)

Hab heute auch das perfekte Wetter genutzt.......


----------



## Knarfifrank (6. Dezember 2019)

bevor das Wetter schlecht wird, nochmal ein Traumtag...


----------



## Frostfalke (6. Dezember 2019)

Gott, wenn ich den Schnee sehe, werde ich neidisch! 

Bei mir gabs heute 70 km/h Wind und 3 Grad. Und was macht man bei solchem Wetter? Richtig nen Nightride .


Raus aus dem Ort und an die 4000 Lumen . Getreu nach Tim Taylor: Mehr Power!






Leier hilft Licht nicht gegen Wind.  Am See unten hats einen heute fast umgewedelt.






Auf der Straße dann, lieber die StVZO-Lampe an .






Und das Beste war dann das Heimkommen. Meine bessere Hälfte hatte schon den Kamin angefeuert. Ein Träumchen!


----------



## Frostfalke (7. Dezember 2019)

Auch Junior ist Fatbikefan  .


----------



## 2378TCDD (7. Dezember 2019)

Nach arbeitssamer Woche und auch Samstag doch noch kurz ne Hausrunde am Bodensee gedreht, spassigster Teil kommt noch und das bei lauwarmen und trockenen Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maulwurf58 (7. Dezember 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


>


Aargh, Frevel, ich dachte Bilder von Fatbikes mit E-Unterstützung sind hier nicht erlaubt?


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Dezember 2019)

Maulwurf58 schrieb:


> Aargh, Frevel, ich dachte Bilder von Fatbikes mit E-Unterstützung sind hier nicht erlaubt?



der @Allgaeufex gehört hier zum Urgestein , der darf alles


----------



## Maulwurf58 (7. Dezember 2019)

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Dezember 2019)

Maulwurf58 schrieb:


> Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Tut mir leid.



Sorry , ich wollte hier nicht Provozieren , am 23.11 war ich ja schon mit meinem normalen Fatti oben als noch wenig Schnee lag .




Aber wenn der Schnee tiefer ist , komme ich mit meinem Winter-E-Fatti einfach weiter , weil ich mich da durch den runderen Tritt nicht so schnell Eingrabe .   Leider kann ich mit meiner Arthrose das Radel nicht mehr so lange schieben , sonst hätte ich mir auch noch kein E-Fatti Angetan 
Also Verzeiht mir bitte den E-Frevel . 
Eigentlich kam es mir nur um die wunderbare Landschaft an in der ich hier im Allgäu radeln darf .
Ich werde dann wohl besser meine E-Touren nur noch im E-Fatbike Thread einstellen .


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Dezember 2019)

Einer muss es irgendwie immer übertreiben...


----------



## hw_doc (8. Dezember 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Einer muss es irgendwie immer übertreiben...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 948435



Ja, ich find die Label auf den Bontrager-Reifen auch zu auffällig!  B)


----------



## Speedskater (8. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja, ich find die Label auf den Bontrager-Reifen auch zu auffällig!  B)



Das Maxxis ist auch nicht besser.


----------



## cherokee190 (8. Dezember 2019)

Morgenrunde, bevor der Regen wieder los ging .......


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Dezember 2019)

Klasse  

Und wie rollen die 3,8er Reifen ?

Edit: Ah , habs gerade im Mittwoch-Tread gesehen


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Dezember 2019)

Global-Fatbike-Day auf den Isartrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (8. Dezember 2019)

Kaffeepause unterwegs...


----------



## ChristianNO (9. Dezember 2019)

GFBD2019











Hatte leider die Tage vorher recht warme Temperaturen........deshalb ser eisige Angelegenheit


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2019)

Den Global Fatbike Day diesmal würdig am Lago abgefeiert. Da war einfach das Wetter besser... und der Rest auch...

Die Bikes in Lauerposition...




Morgenstund hat Fat im Mund




Ponale immer wieder klasse




der Durchbruch




Schnee ab ca. 1600 




Passo Rocchetta




Fat geht´s um die Ecke




In die Abendsonne hinein




Rocky & Fat - eine super Kombination




Herbstlaub on the rocks - auch nicht schlecht




und am Ende noch ein Posing Felsen




Lago in der Abendsonne




Noch ein Klassiker Blick




Erstaunlicherweise war das das erste Mal, wo ich fett am Gardasee war, die mehr als 20x davor immer nur mit schmaler bereiften Bikes. Ich muss sagen, dass die Kombination echt klasse ist. Hab das Fully nie vermisst.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2019)

und hier das Video dazu:


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Dezember 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> hier folgt in Kürze ein Video



Ich komme mir gerade wie Pimpelhuber vor mit meinen Handyfotos... . Der hat tatsächlich ne Drohne für sowas. Ich brech zusammen... .


----------



## Speedskater (10. Dezember 2019)

@Der Kokopelli ich finde das so fies von Dir, hier solche Lange-Nase-Fotos und Videos zu posten. 

Aber heute scheint bei uns auch die Sonne bei erfrischenden 5°C und ich werde jetzt Moppel schnappen und Richtung Taunus radeln.


----------



## ChristianNO (10. Dezember 2019)

5°C ??? Ist bei euch schon wieder Sommer??


----------



## Speedskater (10. Dezember 2019)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> 5°C ??? Ist bei euch schon wieder Sommer??



Ich wohne ja nicht direkt am Polarkreis wie Du.


----------



## ChristianNO (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich erlaube mir mal ein geklautes Foto von einem Kollegen zu posten.






Aber wenn du unbedingt jenseits den Polarkreises willst......bitte











Musst aber bewaffnet sein, wenn du da radeln willst.






Die pelzigen Mitbewohner können schon mal etwas ungehalten sein......oder hungrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (10. Dezember 2019)

Ihr wollt Polarkreis?
Schaut euch mal bei FB in der Gruppe Fatbike Deutschland die Beiträge von Håkan Hjort an - der hat ne Menge Polarkreis zu bieten....


----------



## a18tlau (10. Dezember 2019)

Mal wieder Fatbiken


----------



## ChristianNO (10. Dezember 2019)

dopaul schrieb:


> Ihr wollt Polarkreis?
> Schaut euch mal bei FB in der Gruppe Fatbike Deutschland die Beiträge von Håkan Hjort an - der hat ne Menge Polarkreis zu bieten....


Im Vergleich zu den Fotos oben, ist er fast in Südeuropa ?


----------



## Speedskater (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin auch wieder von meiner Tour zurück.
Karben -> Saalburg -> Sandplacken -> Fuchstanz -> Hohemark -> LimitedEdition von der Arbeit abgeholt -> Bonames -> Bad Vilbel, Glühwein trinken -> nachhause. 62 km 877 hm ein Glühwein


----------



## Fatster (10. Dezember 2019)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu den Fotos oben, ist er fast in Südeuropa ?



Wassn Spruch ... genial!


----------



## ChristianNO (11. Dezember 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wassn Spruch ... genial!



Na ja.....sind ja schon mal 1000km nach Süden allein bis Tromsø

2743km bis Hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (11. Dezember 2019)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Na ja.....sind ja schon mal 1000km nach Süden allein bis Tromsø
> 
> 2743km bis Hamburg



  ... ich bin ja in Geogromie nich so bewandert, aber anhand der Schilder ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du mal eine Tour im „Wir im Süden ...“ Thread anbietest dann doch eher gering, oder?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Dezember 2019)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Na ja.....sind ja schon mal 1000km nach Süden allein bis Tromsø
> 
> 2743km bis Hamburg


Geiler Spot, da war ich im Mai, leider ohne Fatbike


----------



## ChristianNO (11. Dezember 2019)

@Der Kokopelli





__





						News | FatBike Spitsbergen
					





					fatbikespitsbergen.com
				




@Fatster welchem "Wir im Süden...." Thread ??
Gefunden......wie wärs mit Nina Gässler als Tourguide ---> http://www.geilo-aktiv.com/en


----------



## HAT (12. Dezember 2019)

Flucht aus dem Büro heute Nachmittag....hat nicht mal für das zurechtschneiden der Fattie Strippers gereicht? ......Winterwunderland.


----------



## 2378TCDD (12. Dezember 2019)

Leider keine Möglichkeit in den wunderbaren  Schnee zu flüchten wie die tollen Posts zuvor aber muss man sich halt an die lokalen Gegebenheiten halten... macht auch Spass... 






Die Wolke ist übrigens kein analer Windabgang des Huraxdaxx und auch keine akute Bodenseevernebelung sondern nur Atem oraler Art meinerseits bei -4 Grad in Lupinelichtkegel


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Dezember 2019)

Und ich dachte schon,du hast die Kiste heiß gefahren!


----------



## Pimper (13. Dezember 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise war das das erste Mal, wo ich fett am Gardasee war, die mehr als 20x davor immer nur mit schmaler bereiften Bikes. Ich muss sagen, dass die Kombination echt klasse ist. Hab das Fully nie vermisst.



...und vermutlich die einzige Jahrezeit, wo man dort sinnvoll biken kann. Ich war mal zu Ostern dort... Nie wieder !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Dezember 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> ...und vermutlich die einzige Jahrezeit, wo man dort sinnvoll biken kann. Ich war mal zu Ostern dort... Nie wieder !


geh mal im August wenn die Italiener Ferien haben... da ist Ostern Kindergeburtstag dagegen


----------



## Waits (13. Dezember 2019)

Holzverarbeitung:
Vom Holzweg



zum Advent



zum Strand



von mir aus kann wieder Sommer ☺


----------



## Starter77 (13. Dezember 2019)

Endlich Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (13. Dezember 2019)

Beim Veloheld juckt es extrem unter den Nägeln.... Ich find das Ding einfach klasse. Und endlich mal ne schöne Gabel. Da kriegt Salsa echte Konkurrenz...und Surly sowieso...

Und alles für 699 EUR... ... da brauchst bei Ritchey nicht mehr zu schauen...


----------



## Waits (14. Dezember 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Beim Veloheld juckt es extrem unter den Nägeln...


Mach mal. ?
Nachdem ich 2015 das Mobster gekauft hatte, war schnell klar, dass ich mit Fatty und Trialtechnik viel besser unterwegs war als mit dem MTB.
Zuerst habe ich das Stevens umgerüstet, dann aber das Velo als zweites Fatty aufgebaut, weil es kürzere Kettenstreben hat und leichter ist. Die Kombination aus Stahlrahmen und Alu-Gabel bringt mit den verbauten Komponenten 12,3 Kg fahrfertig auf die Waage.
Das lässt sich mit einen Surly nicht erreichen, ...obwohl das Veloheld daran stark angelehnt wurde.


----------



## Starter77 (14. Dezember 2019)

Letzte Chance vor dem Regen  





Genutzt ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Dezember 2019)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Mach mal. ?
> Nachdem ich 2015 das Mobster gekauft hatte, war schnell klar, dass ich mit Fatty und Trialtechnik viel besser unterwegs war als mit dem MTB.
> Zuerst habe ich das Stevens umgerüstet, dann aber das Velo als zweites Fatty aufgebaut, weil es kürzere Kettenstreben hat und leichter ist. Die Kombination aus Stahlrahmen und Alu-Gabel bringt mit den verbauten Komponenten 12,3 Kg fahrfertig auf die Waage.
> Das lässt sich mit einen Surly nicht erreichen, ...obwohl das Veloheld daran stark angelehnt wurde.



Sorry OT

https://www.veloheld.de/veloheld-fat-iron jetzt im Angebot


----------



## Fatster (14. Dezember 2019)

Sorry, auch OT - das Original zum selben Preis:






						Ice Cream Truck Frameset
					

Technische Daten:Schläuche: 100 % mürrisch 4130 CroMoly-Stahl. Beschichtet, ED. Dreifach konifizierte Haupt-Dreieck. TIG-geschweißt Hinteren Ausfallenden: Surly ausfallende Baukastensystem bietet Ihnen die Möglichkeit von 142 x 12 durch Achse (Shimano Direct Mount Umwerfer Aufhänger [Achse...




					www.tritoncycles.de


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Dezember 2019)

Zeit am Spielplatz genutzt heut Vormittag...


----------



## hw_doc (15. Dezember 2019)

Eigentlich strahlender Sonnenschein...


----------



## Fatster (15. Dezember 2019)

Heute ne fatte 98km Tour gemacht.
49 km hin zu @Messerharry und @Horalka und dann, weil‘s nicht aufhören wollte cats and dogs zu rainen, 49 km auf direktem Weg wieder heim.



@Horalka war der anhaltende Starkregen in Anbetracht des Umstandes, dass sie *unbedingt* die Jungfernfahrt mit ihrem neuen Nutrail machen wollte, völlig Wurschd, aber ich sehe noch immer des @Messerharry s Blick, als ich abdrehte:
„_Lass mich hier nicht zurück, bitteeee!_“ 

However, Respekt ihr Beiden, dass ihr euch *das *heute angetan habt .. bin auf eure Bilder gespannt


----------



## RoDeBo (15. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir hat es trotz Sonnenschein nur für eine Miniaturrunde und etwas rumalbern zum Advent gereicht...





...in diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Restdrittenadvent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (15. Dezember 2019)

Nachdem der Wind die Regenwolken vertrieben hat, kam auch gleich die Sonne raus. Das musste natürlich genutzt werden.
Trotz kräftiger Böen habe ich mich auch ein bissel auf's freie Feld, in die Sonne gewagt .....



















PS: ich habe das Wednesday mal in dieser Version in's BdW Album gestellt .....





würde mich über Unterstützung freuen.


----------



## Horalka (15. Dezember 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Heute ne fatte 98km Tour gemacht.
> 49 km hin zu @Messerharry und @Horalka und dann, weil‘s nicht aufhören wollte cats and dogs zu rainen, 49 km auf direktem Weg wieder heim.
> Anhang anzeigen 951602
> @Horalka war der anhaltende Starkregen in Anbetracht des Umstandes, dass sie *unbedingt* die Jungfernfahrt mit ihrem neuen Nutrail machen wollte, völlig Wurschd, aber ich sehe noch immer des @Messerharry s Blick, als ich abdrehte:
> ...


----------



## Horalka (15. Dezember 2019)

Schau die Radeln sind sauber, war gar nicht so schlimm ? Hab gedacht dass Fatbike Fahrer harte Männer sind und koine Regen Pussis  ???


----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. Dezember 2019)

Testfahrt wrathchild
Cube Nutrail race.
14,6 kg zzgl Trinkflasche, Luftpumpe und 93 kg fertiges Fahrergewicht.
Kasette 11/46 garbaruk.

Schneematsch und tauendes Eis bei 5Grad Celsius.
Reifenluftdruck von 0,8 bar auf 0,2 bar in 0,1er Schritten abgesenkt.
Starke Traktionsprobleme bei 20% Querneigung und ab 10% Längsgefälle.







Mit 0,2 bar gings ganz gut. Trotzdem bei den vorgefundenen Bedingungen unterhalb der Dillinger einzuordnen.

Wrathchikd ist wohl ein Reifen, für den die richtigen Einsatzbedingungen noch gefunden werden müssen.

@Horalka
Das neue Nutrail ist der Superoberhammer. DAS Preis-Ausstattungs-Highlight.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2019)

Horalka schrieb:


> .


Wird das nutrail mit diesen Komponenten ausgeliefert?


----------



## Hinouf (15. Dezember 2019)

@Dirty-old-man 
Bei 0,2 bar fängt mein Hinterreifen beim treten an zu springen. Hast du da kein Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. Dezember 2019)

Nein. Den Druck fahr ich ja nur im Dreck. Da ist alles gut. Aber der Reifen ist einfach noch einzuordnen.
Der easyeasy-Reifen, der die beschriebene Weiterentwicklung des Dillinger sei, ist er nicht.


----------



## hw_doc (15. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Eigentlich strahlender Sonnenschein...
> Anhang anzeigen 951601






... aber bei genauerem Hinsehen sieht man, dass die Wälder hier klitschnass sind!


----------



## Starter77 (15. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ... aber bei genauerem Hinsehen sieht man, dass die Wälder hier klitschnass sind!



Stimmt!









So langsam neigt sich das Jahr dem Ende zu, Zeit Bilanz zu ziehen




Ein paar Tage sind es ja noch...?


----------



## Fatster (15. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wird das nutrail mit diesen Komponenten ausgeliefert?



Ich übernehm ma derweilen:
Antwort: Ja! 
Mit Masturbon, 1x12 und Mulefut V2 mit 4.4 JJ (die Bontrager sind Extra!), nicht schlecht. 
Schaut in dieser Farbkombi live echt super aus


----------



## RoDeBo (15. Dezember 2019)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 951790
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mal auf ein Zehntel davon komme...?


----------



## Mr_Slow (16. Dezember 2019)

erschreckend, da fehlen mir fast 90.000 Höhenmeter und einiges andere...


Distanz1.833,9 kmZeit110h 24minHöhenmeter6.476 mRadfahrten68







Eine der höheren Erhebungen im Norden, der Paul-Roth-Stein mit 131 m über NN


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Dezember 2019)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> erschreckend, da fehlen mir fast 90.000 Höhenmeter und einiges andere...
> 
> 
> Distanz1.833,9 kmZeit110h 24minHöhenmeter6.476 mRadfahrten68
> ...



Sowas läuft hier auch schon unter Abhang des Todes . Ich könnte aber mal rechnen, ob ich die Höhenmeter durch Tragen des Rades in die 4. Etage schaffen kann . Wobei mein sündhaft teures Garmin Edge 1030 auch bei den Höhenmetern nur rät. Woher ich das so genau weiß? Wenn ich von Haustür zu Haustür die Runde fahre und ich bin 180m hoch aber nur 79m runtergefahren, dann ist das seltsam .


----------



## Starter77 (16. Dezember 2019)

Höhenmeter kommt wohl auf das Gerät an. Mir geht es im Endeffekt um gefahrenen Kilometer, ich wollte hier keine Diskussion anstoßen.
Bin nur froh über die erbrachte Leistung, letztes Jahr waren es deutlich weniger.

Was Höhenmeter angeht - egal Hauptsache Spaß und kein Asphalt. Und wenn ich das so will muss hier halt hoch treten.


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Dezember 2019)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Höhenmeter kommt wohl auf das Gerät an. Mir geht es im Endeffekt um gefahrenen Kilometer, ich wollte hier keine Diskussion anstoßen.
> Bin nur froh über die erbrachte Leistung, letztes Jahr waren es deutlich weniger.
> 
> Was Höhenmeter angeht - egal Hauptsache Spaß und kein Asphalt. Und wenn ich das so will muss hier halt hoch treten.



Ach hör mal, Deine Leistung ist grandios! Da bin ich weder bei dem einen, noch bei dem anderen Wert ! Selbst wenn das Ding eine geringe Abweichung hat, wird die sich ja irgendwie ausgleichen übers Jahr. Wahrscheinlich wäre das Ding auch genauer bei mir, wenn man es mal kalibriert hätte o. ä.. Aber hier im Flachland sind Höhenmeter eher unwichtig.


----------



## Rommos (16. Dezember 2019)

Höhenmeterunterschiede ergeben sich meines Wissens daraus, dass das GPS Signal in der Vertikalen weniger genau zugelassen ist - und dann manchmal so eine Art „Pumpeffekt“ entsteht. Da kannst du eben fahren und trotzdem Höhenmeter machen  Gibt Geräte, die nehmen was barometrisches dazu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (16. Dezember 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich übernehm ma derweilen:
> Antwort: Ja!
> Mit Masturbon, 1x12 und Mulefut V2 mit 4.4 JJ (die Bontrager sind Extra!), nicht schlecht.
> Schaut in dieser Farbkombi live echt super aus


...und den Lenker haben wir getauscht, gegen einen 100 g leichteren ;-)
Pedale und Flaschenhalter ist zwar auch von Cube, wurden aber extra dazu gekauft.
Die originalen JJ´s waren mit Schlauch, nu ist ohne 
...UND das grüne Felgenband war auch ned... wird schon mehr, was alles getauscht wurde...


----------



## Starter77 (16. Dezember 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Höhenmeterunterschiede ergeben sich meines Wissens daraus, dass das GPS Signal in der Vertikalen weniger genau zugelassen ist - und dann manchmal so eine Art „Pumpeffekt“ entsteht. Da kannst du eben fahren und trotzdem Höhenmeter machen  Gibt Geräte, die nehmen was barometrisches dazu....



Ich habe meistens noch den alten Sigma 14.12 Alti dabei. Der hat einen baronarischen Höhenmesser. Dessen Werte sind meist etwas über dem was mir Komoot und Verbindung mit dem Handy anzeigt. Deswegen wird's schon irgendwie passen.


----------



## Eddy2012 (16. Dezember 2019)

Der Winter ist auch im Thüringer Wald angekommen...






und wahrscheinlich schon wieder gegangen. Heute waren es in Eisenach über 10 Grad Plus, da wird auf dem Kamm nicht viel weißes übriggeblieben sein...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Dezember 2019)

Leipzig hat mir 13 Grad schon wieder Frühling  ?. ICH WILL SCHNEE!


----------



## Deepmudder (16. Dezember 2019)

Alter was sind das hier wieder für geniale Tourbilder und Leistungsdaten, ich bin abwechselnd neidisch, erstaunt und demütig. 

Da traue ich mich ja kaum noch und die folgenden Bilder stell ich nur rein, weil ich sie witzig finde.

Hier hatte ich nen Hunger-Rast und keinen Riegel am Mann...




...da hat ein Biber wohl ein Herz für Fatbiker und gleich mal nen Fatbikeständer in den Wald gebaut.




...und das mal einfach so.


----------



## hw_doc (16. Dezember 2019)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Alter was sind das hier wieder für geniale Tourbilder und Leistungsdaten, ich bin abwechseln neidisch, erstaunt und demütig.
> 
> Da traue ich mich ja kaum noch und die Bilder stell ich nur rein, weil ich sie witzig finde.
> 
> ...



Jetzt noch die grauen Klebis aus dem Mastodon-Karton pfriemeln und als erstes den weißen rituell entfernen...  B)


----------



## Waits (17. Dezember 2019)

Immer noch Herbst im Tal.
Am frühen Morgen ist nebelige Ruhe angesagt.


----------



## Speedskater (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe heute die Regenpause genutzt und bin mal an den Main gefahren.




Und dann am Main entlang, vorbei an der EZB,




vorbei am Eisernen Steg,




bis zur Leunabrücke.




Und dann auf dem Rückweg in Bad Vilbel einen Glühwein trinken.




Bilanz 75 km, 300 hm und ein Glühwein.


----------



## Maulwurf58 (17. Dezember 2019)

Vorsicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (18. Dezember 2019)

15 Grad am 18. Dezember dank Fön....


----------



## Messerharry (18. Dezember 2019)

...ich finds immer schade am Big Ed, daß der Oberrohrschriftzug falsch herum drauf ist... wer möchte es schon auf die Schaltwerkseite legen


----------



## nailz (18. Dezember 2019)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...ich finds immer schade am Big Ed, daß der Oberrohrschriftzug falsch herum drauf ist... wer möchte es schon auf die Schaltwerkseite legen


....und stattdessen fürs Foto die Sattelnase nach hinten drehen?


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Dezember 2019)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...ich finds immer schade am Big Ed, daß der Oberrohrschriftzug falsch herum drauf ist... wer möchte es schon auf die Schaltwerkseite legen


... ist doch richtig ausgeführt, von unten oder von rechts lesbar


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Dezember 2019)

ich hätte noch einen Satz Nicolai Sticker, den könnte man richtig herum drüber bappen    ?


----------



## Janosch23 (20. Dezember 2019)

mit Sprühfolienresten das gruselig-fade Schwarz bekämpft und leider offenbar viel zu früh auf Winterbereifung umgerüstet ...  bei 13 Grad kommt kein Schneevergnügen auf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (20. Dezember 2019)

.... _Trommelwirbel_ ... Auftritt @hw_doc


----------



## Starter77 (20. Dezember 2019)

Wie viel Druck hast Du denn im VR? Oder täuscht das optisch?


----------



## hw_doc (20. Dezember 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> .... _Trommelwirbel_ ... Auftritt @hw_doc



Der Comp-Fahrer, der wahrscheinlich keine grauen Aufkleber mit seiner Gabel erhalten hat, muss es ermutigt werden, sich welche zu bestellen...


Janosch23 schrieb:


> mit Sprühfolienresten das gruselig-fade Schwarz bekämpft und leider offenbar viel zu früh auf Winterbereifung umgerüstet ...  bei 13 Grad kommt kein Schneevergnügen auf ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 953612



Ganz nackig würde die Gabel besser zum Rahmen passen - mindestens der weiße Aufkleber muss weg!  B)


----------



## Deepmudder (20. Dezember 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> .... _Trommelwirbel_ ... Auftritt @hw_doc


...also würde er mich umbringen, wenn er wüsste wo ich den grauen Aufkleber hin gebappt habe????


----------



## Fatster (20. Dezember 2019)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> ...also würde er mich umbringen, wenn er wüsste wo ich den grauen Aufkleber hin gebappt habe????



Yup! Ohne zu zögern und ohne schlechtes Gewissen!


----------



## Janosch23 (20. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ganz nackig würde die Gabel besser zum Rahmen passen - mindestens der weiße Aufkleber muss weg! B)



Schönheitspreis gewinnt das Ding eh nicht mehr


----------



## Deepmudder (20. Dezember 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Yup! Ohne zu zögern und ohne schlechtes Gewissen!


Danke, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. Dezember 2019)

rumigali schrieb:


> 15 Grad am 18. Dezember dank Fön....
> Anhang anzeigen 952795


Schöne Landschaft - wo ist das?


----------



## rumigali (20. Dezember 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Schöne Landschaft - wo ist das?


im bayerischen Inntal zwischen Rosenheim und Kufstein...der Berg im Hintergrund ist der Heuberg bei Nußdorf


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Dezember 2019)

Runde auf Hometrails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (21. Dezember 2019)

Du weißt schon dass das dekadent ist?! ?  


Weicht die Drohne eigentlich selbstständig den Ästen aus?


----------



## Pimper (21. Dezember 2019)

Den Follow-Modus hat meine Potensic auch. Ist aber m.E. nix....du fährst die Strecke mit Drohne im Nacken niemals so, wie du sie ohne gefahren wärst. Aber witzig ist es schon....

Als alter 3-Trikottaschen-Fahrer: Darf ich fragen was ihr in euren XXL-Rucksäcken alles so auf einer Hausrunde mitführt ?


----------



## Frostfalke (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann jetzt nur für meinen Backpack sprechen: Bodyprotektor Klasse 2 (was der eigentliche Grund für den Backpack ist), Schlüssel, einen Notgroschen, dünne Wind-/Regenjacke, Ersatzsschlauch, Flicken, Salamis, 120ml Tubelessmilch, Ventil, Minipumpe + CO2, kleine Dämpferpumpe, 2. Trinkflasche, Eisspray (180 ml), Pflaster, Verbandszeug, Schmerztabletten. Ungefähr 1x im Monat treffe ich hier auch immer eine Biker, der total froh ist, dass ich das Zeug alles mithaben. Sei es wegen einer Panne oder einer Verletzung.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Dezember 2019)

@RoDeBo @Pimper Ihr habt beide Recht. Ja sie weicht eigenständig den Ästen aus. Und zwar so lange, bis sie es einmal nicht mehr tut  Und dann sind entweder die Rotoren lädiert oder der ganze Vogel schmiert ab  Auf dieser Tour ist beides passiert , das Problem sind die kleinen Äste ohne Laub, die sind einfach zu klein für die Sensoren. Und je schneller man fährt, desto weniger Zeit haben die Sensoren zu reagieren. Also ja, und genau deswegen fährt man mit Drohne im Nacken nie so wie man ohne fahren würde. Macht aber Höllenspaß und ist echt faszinierend.

Zum Rucksack: Das auf dem Video ist noch mein richtiger Fotorucksack, der ist tatsächlich etwas groß, da passt aber auch die komplette SLR mit dicken Objektiven rein. Ich hatte bis dato noch nichts besseres für den Drohnentransport. Inzwischen hab ich was kleineres.


----------



## Frostfalke (21. Dezember 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @RoDeBo @Pimper Ihr habt beide Recht. Ja sie weicht eigenständig den Ästen aus. Und zwar so lange, bis sie es einmal nicht mehr tut  Und dann sind entweder die Rotoren lädiert oder der ganze Vogel schmiert ab  Auf dieser Tour ist beides passiert , das Problem sind die kleinen Äste ohne Laub, die sind einfach zu klein für die Sensoren. Und je schneller man fährt, desto weniger Zeit haben die Sensoren zu reagieren. Also ja, und genau deswegen fährt man mit Drohne im Nacken nie so wie man ohne fahren würde. Macht aber Höllenspaß und ist echt faszinierend.
> 
> Zum Rucksack: Das auf dem Video ist noch mein richtiger Fotorucksack, der ist tatsächlich etwas groß, da passt aber auch die komplette SLR mit dicken Objektiven rein. Ich hatte bis dato noch nichts besseres für den Drohnentransport. Inzwischen hab ich was kleineres.



Darf ich mal fragen, was Du für eine Drohne hast?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Dezember 2019)

@Frostfalke Mavic2pro


----------



## Frostfalke (21. Dezember 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @Frostfalke Mavic2pro



Sehr cool. Die Bilder Deiner Videos sehr ja immer richtig geil aus.


----------



## versteher (21. Dezember 2019)

Heute endlich mal wieder zum (Fat-) Fahren gekommen...



Schee wars


----------



## Hinouf (22. Dezember 2019)

Man kommt noch bis knapp 1200m. Bis jetzt is der Winter nix gescheites


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (22. Dezember 2019)

Hallo 
Auch hier ist wenig Schnee. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## RoDeBo (22. Dezember 2019)

Immerhin überhaupt Schnee! Hier ist fies und versteckte Hundescheisse im nassen Laub ??? ...entsprechend ist mein Rad jetzt so sauber wie lange nicht...gezwungenermaßen!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Dezember 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> versteckte Hundescheisse im nassen Laub


solange du das noch auseinander halten kannst.....
selbst bei uns im Pfälzerwald isses matschig wie lange nicht mehr


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. Dezember 2019)

Zyklotrop würde Fatbike fahren.


----------



## Knarfifrank (23. Dezember 2019)

eine ganz entspannte, genussvolle Hausrunde bei besten Fatbike Bedingungen...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. Dezember 2019)

Schtoetzener (St. Oetzen) Hausrunde. Leider ohne Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Dezember 2019)

@Dirty-old-man: Da gibt's ein extra-Like weil das Fatbike mit dem gelben Felgenband, das durch die Cutouts der Felgen schimmert, so an Feuersalamander erinnert!


----------



## Frostfalke (23. Dezember 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> @Dirty-old-man: Da gibt's ein extra-Like weil das Fatbike mit dem gelben Felgenband, das durch die Cutouts der Felgen schimmert, so an Feuersalamander erinnert!



+1! Jep, das gelbe Felgenband ist sehr geil gewählt!


----------



## Horalka (24. Dezember 2019)

*Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Weihnachtsfest ?*


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Dezember 2019)

24.Dezember 2019 Morgens halb 9 Uhr auf der Suche nach Schnee   

















Frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Frostfalke (24. Dezember 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> 24.Dezember 2019 Morgens halb 9 Uhr auf der Suche nach Schnee
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 955619Anhang anzeigen 955620Anhang anzeigen 955621Anhang anzeigen 955622Anhang anzeigen 955623Anhang anzeigen 955624Anhang anzeigen 955625
> 
> Frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr



Da glühen mir wieder die Ohren vor Neid  . Hier hats 10 Grad und Regen... . Also wirf mal ne Schippe voll Schnee rüber bitte .


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Da glühen mir wieder die Ohren vor Neid  . Hier hats 10 Grad und Regen... . Also wirf mal ne Schippe voll Schnee rüber bitte .



Wir mussten auch bis nach Österreich ( Kleinwalsertal ) fahren um noch etwas Schnee zu finden


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin ja schon froh, dass wir wenigstens mal schönes Wetter hatten, heute morgen. Habe dann großzügig angeboten, die Frühstückssemmeln mit dem Fahrrad zu holen. Dass es nicht die Direttissima war, muss man ja nicht vorher sagen


----------



## cluso (24. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hier hats 10 Grad und Regen... . Also wirf mal ne Schippe voll Schnee rüber bitte .



Entweder 10 Grad oder den Schnee auf den Bildern...hier hat es so 2-3 Grad, bei Regen und strammen Wind...da will nicht mal das Fatty raus.

Euch allen schöne Feiertage


----------



## Joki (24. Dezember 2019)

cluso schrieb:


> Entweder 10 Grad oder den Schnee auf den Bildern...hier hat es so 2-3 Grad, bei Regen und strammen Wind...da will nicht mal das Fatty raus.
> 
> Euch allen schöne Feiertage


So sieht es aus. (Regen, Wind und 4 grad) echt grauseliges Antibike-Wetter....entweder gibt es Morgen ne Frustrunde oder die Weihnachtstage fallen ins Wasser.


----------



## 2378TCDD (25. Dezember 2019)

Bissle Motivation und Schneegrüsse aus Neukirchen. Ehemalige verlassene DH/FR Strecke vom Wildkogel und heute morgen mit bis 30 Schnee hoch getragen/-schoben   




















Frohe fättes Fest allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (25. Dezember 2019)

... der Weihnachtsvogel ist verspeist, die Verwandschaft prustet und langsam werden alle schläfrig. 

Meine Augen schweifen durch das Fenster und was seh ich da? Die Wolken nur noch leicht grau und kein Regen! 

So schnell es geht in die Klamotten gepellt, das Dicke zum Fahrtantritt motiviert und los pedalieren. 

Viel Zeit bleibt wohl nicht, der Kaffeetisch wartet quasi schon gedeckt auf seine Gäste. 

Schnell den ersten Anstieg hoch und gleich einbiegen in den ersten Trail. Nach wenigen Metern steigt in mir das Gefühl leichten Seegangs auf. Kein Wunder nach den Regenmengen der letzten Tagen schwimmt der Trail friedlich mit mir den Berg hinab. 

Egal ich will den Trail spüren! Noch ein Gang hoch und fest ins Pedal getreten. Maxxis FBR/FBF machen einen guten Job und kämpfen um Kontrolle. Hin und wieder ist ein Einwand der Pellen zu hören, ob der Pilot sein Hirn heute vielleicht durch Braten ersetzt hat. 

Doch bevor eine Diskussion aufkommen kann, ist der Trail auch schon vorbei. Es wird zielstrebig der nächste Anstieg erklommen. Vereinzelte Spaziergänger auf Verdauungstour schauen ungläubig der Schlammpackung hinterher die geräuschvoll an ihnen vorbei strampelt. 

Noch eh der Anstieg bewältigt ist öffnet sich der Himmel und es gibt feinsten Nieselregen. Die Sicht durch die Brille entspricht gleich Null. 

Gut, nach dem nächsten Trail ist dann auch schon die Stunde rum. Geduscht werden will auch noch also reicht es dann auch. 

Der Flow auf dem Trail ist super, die Gefühle überschlagen sich. Das war mal wieder bitter nötig so ein Quicky.

Am Ende wartet der Trail noch mit einer wahnsinnig langen Treppe auf. Leider aus alten Eisenbahnschwellen gezimmert und schlimmer als Schmierseife! Bevor die Liebste heute noch den Krankenhausbesuch bewältigen muss, wird schnell auf die Treppe verzichtet. 

Zurück im Stadtgebiet öffnet der Himmel dann endgültig seine Schleusen und die Passanten öffnen ihre Schirme. Ich walze grinsend an ihnen vorbei und bin glücklich über die Stunde Fatbiken die sich mir geboten hat. 

Tropfend nass und frierend wird sich schnell unter die heiße Dusche gestellt, die Klamotten verschwinden schnell in der Waschmaschine und ich kann tiefenentspannt zur Familie zurückkehren und mich voll und ganz dem Weihnachtsirrsinn hingeben.









Ride on!


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Dezember 2019)

Die Weihnachts-Anti-Klöße-Runde... . Was bleibt, ist folgende Erkenntnis: Nur weil man Ente gegessen hat, radelt man nicht wie geflügelt .


----------



## Starter77 (26. Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## ChristianNO (26. Dezember 2019)

Kleine Weihnachtstour mit Hund zum "James-Bond"-See.






Zu sehen im Trailer kurz ab 01:36 - 01:40 und 01:56 - 02:00 

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle.


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Dezember 2019)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 956388
> Anhang anzeigen 956389Anhang anzeigen 956390
> 
> Kleine Weihnachtstour mit Hund zum "James-Bond"-See.
> ...



Cooler See und noch schönerer Hund . Was ich mich aber gerade frage: Was beschützt der hintere Microfender? Dämpfer ist da nicht, Dichtlippe der Sattelstütze steht überm Fender, Hintern auch ... ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Cooler See und noch schönerer Hund . Was ich mich aber gerade frage: Was beschützt der hintere Microfender? Dämpfer ist da nicht, Dichtlippe der Sattelstütze steht überm Fender, Hintern auch ... ...



Das ist ein Heckspoiler für mehr Gripp


----------



## Pimper (26. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber gerade frage:



Was ist das für ein Rahmen ?

Und nach welchen Kriterien hast du die Bremsleitungslängen bestimmt ?


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Dezember 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen ?
> 
> Und nach welchen Kriterien hast du die Bremsleitungslängen bestimmt ?



Was mein Gelber? Oder der vom ChristianNO?


----------



## Perlenkette (26. Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (26. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Was mein Gelber? Oder der vom ChristianNO?



Der vom ChristianNO...


----------



## ChristianNO (26. Dezember 2019)

@Pimper 






						Doppel-Fettstufe....Aufbauthread
					

Moin Moin  Dies wird vielleicht ein nicht ganz gewöhnlicher Aufbauthread.  Es fängt eher mit den Anforderungen an und der Art und Weise an, das Fatty von hinten aufzuzäumen.  Bisher bin ich hier in Norwegen mit einem Sandman Hoggar TI mit 4" Bereifung unterwegs, was mich mit den Möglichkeiten...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## bikebecker (27. Dezember 2019)

Hallo 
Bilder von gestern. 
Unten im Tal. 



Etwas höher. 


Und heute schneit es wie blöd und wir fahren nach Hause 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten!
> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 956487



Auch wenn da kein Bike mit auf dem Bild ist, das ist *mein *FdT, FdW, FdM und FdJ in Einem! ✌


----------



## harni (27. Dezember 2019)

Servus
Nach seniler Bettflucht bin ich heute morgen kurz aufs Bodenschneidhaus.
In Schliersee hat es noch ordentlich geregnet. Ab ca 1000m dann Schnee.













Unten sieht es leider so aus



War trotzdem schee. 
Grüße harni


----------



## 2378TCDD (27. Dezember 2019)

Dank Schnee kann man die Protektoren auch weglassen.....?
Nochmal den Trail von vorgestern mit noch mehr Schnee und diesmal inkl. Steilstück 







Start in den Steilkanal mit Seitenair-äh-schneebags  , mußten aber nicht auslösen 






So , wieder zurück in Neukirchen inkl. eigener Garage für die dicke braune Wildsau: 



Schee war's, morgen leider wieder zurück in den Schmodder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (27. Dezember 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Auch wenn da kein Bike mit auf dem Bild ist, das ist *mein *FdT, FdW, FdM und FdJ in Einem! ✌



Das ist der Wunsch- und Weihnachtsbaum einer Kinder-/Jugendgruppe; da sind schöne Wünsche dabei. Der Junior hat alle vorgelesen und musste über manche erstmal nachdenken. Und: Keine Konsumwünsche!


----------



## Wilbi69 (27. Dezember 2019)

Mit meinen kaputten Rippen müssen 3Meter aus und in den Schuppen als Ausflug herhalten ..die Ärzte sagen 8 Wochen Pause ..hatte gerade draussen das Gefühl 3 Wochen könnten genügen  


Grüsse


----------



## RoDeBo (27. Dezember 2019)

...mich hat seinerzeit Prellung schon gut 4 Wochen raus gehauen...?...Kopf hoch! Zumindest bei uns ist grade eh kein dolles bike- Wetter...


----------



## Speedskater (27. Dezember 2019)

@Wilbi69, dann wünsch ich mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Frostfalke (27. Dezember 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Mit meinen kaputten Rippen müssen 3Meter aus und in den Schuppen als Ausflug herhalten ..die Ärzte sagen 8 Wochen Pause ..hatte gerade draussen das Gefühl 3 Wochen könnten genügen  Anhang anzeigen 956789
> Grüsse



Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## 2378TCDD (27. Dezember 2019)

@Wilbi: Gute Besserung und hör auf Dein Gefühl. Es ist oft das richtigere Maß neben der offiziellen Empfehlung....


----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2019)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> @Wilbi: Gute Besserung und hör auf Dein Gefühl. Es ist oft das richtigere Maß neben der offiziellen Empfehlung....



OT:
Getreu dem Spruch „Ratschläge sind auch Schläge“ ergänze ich deine inoffizielle Empfehlung mal noch kurz mit:

_„... aber nur, wenn man nicht gleich wieder drauf fällt“._

Dann wünscht man sich nämlich, solchen Rat_schlägen nicht gefolgt zu sein.


----------



## outerspace (27. Dezember 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> 3Meter aus und in den Schuppen als Ausflug herhalten


....die hometrails ohne strava nur mit meterstab...was ein bockmist, doch tröste dich, andere haben nach weihnachten auch probleme mit den rippen, denen geht's mit den gans&keks verdickungen nicht viel besser


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. Dezember 2019)

Meine Rippen- und Brustbeinbrüche waren immer dann "vergessen", wenn ich beim Lachen keine Schmerzen mehr hatte.
Gute Besserung.

Leider ohne Schnee dafür aber eine nette Opf-Tour zur Burgruine Haselstein (heute mal von unten rangefahren) und Richtung Bunkeranlage Ahornberg.
Sehr interessant war für mich ein mehrarealiger Biberbau, der, da lediglich Forststrasse, am Bach mutmasslich geduldet ist. Ich denke, dass, wenn man die Bauten zurückbaut, der Biber erneut Holz fällt, was wohl mehr Schaden macht als ein gestauter Bergbach.


----------



## 2378TCDD (27. Dezember 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> OT:
> Getreu dem Spruch „Ratschläge sind auch Schläge“ ergänze ich deine inoffizielle Empfehlung mal noch kurz mit:
> 
> _„... aber nur, wenn man nicht gleich wieder drauf fällt“._
> ...


Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAT (27. Dezember 2019)

ohne Worte....heute Nachmittag.


----------



## rumigali (27. Dezember 2019)

wollte unbedingt einen Stoppie auf dem Holz machen, aber irgendwie wars doch etwas kurz....


----------



## Horalka (28. Dezember 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Mit meinen kaputten Rippen müssen 3Meter aus und in den Schuppen als Ausflug herhalten ..die Ärzte sagen 8 Wochen Pause ..hatte gerade draussen das Gefühl 3 Wochen könnten genügen  Anhang anzeigen 956789
> Grüsse


Gute Besserung und en schönen Silvester. Lass es Nicht ☝️ krachen ??


----------



## Wilbi69 (28. Dezember 2019)

Danke liebe Fatbikefreunde. Ich wünsche Euch und mir viele schöne Fatbiketouren 2020 und auch viele Gemeinsame ?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Dezember 2019)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Danke liebe Fatbikefreunde. Ich wünsche Euch und mir viele schöne Fatbiketouren 2020 und auch viele Gemeinsame ?



Grad gelesen... Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## Frostfalke (28. Dezember 2019)

Frierrunde am See... . Waren heute zwar nur 0 Grad, aber die Luft war so feucht, dass die Kälte irgendwie in jede Ritze gekrochen ist.


----------



## Lenny911 (28. Dezember 2019)

Der östliche Harz vermeldet heute bis 700m leicht gezuckert.









Eine Fatbike-Wetterlage lässt weiter auf sich warten.


----------



## FR-Sniper (28. Dezember 2019)

Fatbike Wetter ist doch immer.... 



War die nachhohl Tour vom GFBD mit dem Zipfel ?


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Dezember 2019)

hier gibts noch 4 Filmschnipsel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe Moppel heute auch im Taunus gassi geführt.




Leider ohne Schnee. Ist aber super, wenn der Boden gefroren ist und so fast ohne Matsch.
Und dank Schuhheizung nach 4 1/2 Stunden 60 km und 1264 hm immer noch warem Füße.


----------



## versteher (29. Dezember 2019)

Die Finger haben zum Schluss ein wenig gebitzelt, aber schön war es trotzdem. 
Auch hier war der Schlamm gefroren und es hat keine Sauerei gegeben


----------



## Dirty-old-man (29. Dezember 2019)

Es wird kühl, Bodenfrost und sonnig.

N-Opf. Ahornberg mit MG-Bunkeranlage. Erbaut frühe Mitte 30er Jahre. 
Was für eine Betonqualität. Und die Fläche mit dem rechteckigen Loch ist eine Panzerstahlplatte. OHNE Rostmarken, quasi so glatt wie eine Audi-Motorhaube.

Schon krass. Die Leute hatten so hohe Arbeitslosigkeit und das Militär baute auf ägyptische Ewigkeit.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Dezember 2019)

versteher schrieb:


> Die Finger haben zum Schluss ein wenig gebitzelt, aber schön war es trotzdem.



Ich empfehle die Aldi-Handschuhe für 6,99 Euro.


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2019)

Heute ne ausgiebige „_*BONTRAGER ONLY*_“ Tour mit @Horalka und die @Messerharry gemacht. 





Das Lamm ...




.. der Wolf .. 




... HUUUURZ! 




Idylle pur!




Dieses Motiv war Pflicht 



Direkt im Anschluß ne kleine „Trauste-dich-Stelle“ für Harry ... jaa, ich weiß, schaut nicht steil aus 







Und @Horalka: Kurz überlegt und - irgendwie war‘s klar - sofort hinterher ..  







Respekt!  

War ne rundherum schöne Tour, Mädels


----------



## triteacher226 (29. Dezember 2019)

Heute bei überwiegend unter Null über den Röntgenweg im Bergischen Land. Sehr geiler 65km Jahresabschluss.
Den Volvo musste ich einfach mit aufs Bild nehmen. Der perfekte Fattie Transporter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horalka (29. Dezember 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Heute ne ausgiebige „_*BONTRAGER ONLY*_“ Tour mit @Horalka und die @Messerharry gemacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 957586
> 
> ...


Ja war toll, gefroren,endlich mal ohne Matsch. Dankeschön Fatster ???? Bis nächstes Mal ??? Vielleicht hängen sich die anderen a mal an ?


----------



## RoDeBo (29. Dezember 2019)

triteacher226 schrieb:


> Heute bei überwiegend unter Null über den Röntgenweg im Bergischen Land. Sehr geiler 65km Jahresabschluss.
> Den Volvo musste ich einfach mit aufs Bild nehmen. Der perfekte Fattie Transporter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 957603


Ein lappländer!? ...herrlich!!!??


----------



## Rommos (29. Dezember 2019)

....erste kleine Testrunde mit VanHelga...


----------



## Frostfalke (29. Dezember 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....erste kleine Testrunde mit VanHelga...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 957655Anhang anzeigen 957657



Und was sagst Du zu den Reifen?


----------



## versteher (29. Dezember 2019)

Was soll er zu seinen Reifen sagen? "Hallo Reifen, wie geht's?"


----------



## Rommos (29. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Und was sagst Du zu den Reifen?


Bis jetzt löst ehrlich gesagt eigentlich nur die Optik wirklich Freude aus ....

Die (tubeless-) Montage war mühsam, erst mit Schlauch-Zwischenmontage ging es. Durch das Mehrgewicht ging (zumindest gefühlt) schon einiges an Spritzigkeit/Leichtigkeit verloren, allein die Abrollgeräusche vermitteln das Gefühl von Kraft-Mehraufwand, aber spart die Klingel 

Breite kommt fast an die 4.4er JJ ran - mal sehen wie sie sich in gut 2 Wochen im Schnee in Südtirol schlagen.... Grip sollte das Argument sein. Aber für den Sommer sehe ich keine wirkliche Zukunft für VanHelga.....


----------



## Frostfalke (29. Dezember 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bis jetzt löst ehrlich gesagt eigentlich nur die Optik wirklich Freude aus ....
> 
> Die (tubeless-) Montage war mühsam, erst mit Schlauch-Zwischenmontage ging es. Durch das Mehrgewicht ging (zumindest gefühlt) schon einiges an Spritzigkeit/Leichtigkeit verloren, allein die Abrollgeräusche vermitteln das Gefühl von Kraft-Mehraufwand, aber spart die Klingel
> 
> Breite kommt fast an die 4.4er JJ ran - mal sehen wie sie sich in gut 2 Wochen im Schnee in Südtirol schlagen.... Grip sollte das Argument sein. Aber für den Sommer sehe ich keine wirkliche Zukunft für VanHelga.....



Ja ne, ein leicht rollender Sommerreifen ist er nicht .


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja ne, ein leicht rollender Sommerreifen ist er nicht .



Nicht? ?

Das las sich aber an anderer Stelle irgendwie ganz anders: 

Zitat:
„_Der Reifen fuhr sich *trotz der niedrigen Temperaturen extrem weich und gut.* Auf Asphalt hat er die Soundkulisse des Maxxis. *Er rollt aber mindestens so gut wie der Avalanche* - aber mit weniger Vibrationen als der Maxxis. Autosteering ist bei 7 PSI so gut wie überhaupt nicht. *Trotz des Gewichts fährt sich der Reifen extrem spritzig *und legt sich willig in jede Kurve, was wohl an der runden Form liegt. Die Karkasse fährt sich sehr schön stabil (so wie bei den Maxxis). *Fast vergisst man, dass man auf einem Fatbike sitzt.* *Die Seitenführung ist grandios und besser als als bei allen anderen Reifen“*_
Zitat Ende:

Was denn nun? ?


----------



## Keeper1407 (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahre die Vanhelga v/h jetzt den zweiten Winter auf meinem Canyon Dude 9.0SL. Wenn ich Vanhelga beispielsweise mit meinen beiden Minion FBR 4.8 60TPI vergleiche, hat die Vanhelga in etwa den gleichen Grip wie der Minion, wiegt aber ca. 400 Gramm weniger, was grundsätzlich ein sportlicheres, spritzigeres Fahren ermöglicht.
Die Karkasse ist dünner wie beim FBR, aber deutlich stabiler als beispielsweise beim JJ. Ich hatte bisher keine Pannen, halte aber dennoch den FBR für stabiler.
Für das Gelände ist die Vanhelga eine sehr gute Wahl, der Grip ist top und sie läuft recht gut. Auf Asphalt rollt sie ähnlich wie der FBR etwas zähflüssig, aber durch das weniger an Gewicht etwas dynamischer.
Im Sommer fahre ich JJ oder eine Kombi aus Vanhelga und JJ.

Edit: Meine Vanhelgas sind die 4.0ér Version und wiegen 1250 Gramm.


----------



## Lenny911 (30. Dezember 2019)

Die heutigen Bilder werden euch präsentiert von:

„Gegenwind - er versaut dir auf jeden Fall den Schnitt“

Heute also noch schnell die letzten Kilometer für dieses Jahr eingeschoben. Dank Wind war es gefühlt die doppelte Leistung. Dafür gab es aber Sonne satt und milde Temperaturen.














Und somit endet für mich das erste Fatbikejahr. Es hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht und ihr seid wirklich eine super Truppe hier im Forum. Dank euch war die Motivation direkt doppelt so groß mit dem fatbiken anzufangen.

Kommt gut rüber ins neue Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (30. Dezember 2019)

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Frostfalke (30. Dezember 2019)

Gerade beim Bikeputzen nach der Tour auf dem Balkon hochgeschaut und mit diesem Sonnenuntergang belohnt worden:


----------



## Knarfifrank (30. Dezember 2019)

eine super Jahresabschlussrunde...


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. Dezember 2019)

@Knarfifrank der Baum von Bild eins (da hängen Weihnachtskugeln dran)


----------



## hw_doc (30. Dezember 2019)

Auch von mir und den drei warmen Brüdern rechts im Bild einen plussig guten Rutsch!


----------



## Starter77 (30. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Auch von mir und den drei warmen Brüdern rechts im Bild einen plussig guten Rutsch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 958163




Schaut gut aus!


----------



## ursinator2.0 (31. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir musste das dicke wegen Knieproblemen die letzten Wochen als Citybike herhalten. Eigentlich hatte mich der Orthopäde schon seit einiger Zeit freigesprochen ("Sie haben das Knie eines jungen Mannes"), aber ich wollte der Sache lieber noch etwas Zeit gönnen, bevor ich mich mal wieder ins Mittelgebirge traue . Heute habe ich mich immerhin schon bis nach Kronberg gewagt, um den Hibike leer zu kaufen und bin dafür auch gleich mit einem Bombensonnenuntergangshimmel belohnt worden. Frohes neues allen hier 







Und ich bin natürlich nicht abgestiegen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 217350 (31. Dezember 2019)

Guten Rutsch auch aus dem Unterland .

Letzte Tour des Jahres folgt heute erst noch...


----------



## rumigali (31. Dezember 2019)

kleine Jahresabschlussrunde auf dem Hometrail....einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Dezember 2019)

Nicht so spektakulär wie viele andere Bilder hier, aber während der Fotosession haben sich 3 junge Rehe auf der Wiese "eingefunden". Sind ganz klein zu erkennen... In dem Sinne wünsche ich euch fürs 2020 viele schöne Überraschungen


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. Dezember 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Nicht so spektakulär wie viele andere Bilder hier


...... sagt jemand mit einer der schönsten Rahmenfarben der Fahrradwelt....
??????


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Dezember 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> ...... sagt jemand mit einer der schönsten Rahmenfarben der Fahrradwelt....
> ??????



Ja die ist wirklich top! Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2019)

Es war ein Gemetzel  ... aber der Reihe nach ...




Das Jahr wurde mit ohne „E“ begonnen und es sollte daher auch, allen Widrigkeiten zum Trotz, mit ohne „E“nden. Also mit der gebotenen Demut den Bergepanzer von der Wand gehievt und während des Einrollens - also solange die Hände noch nicht vor Erschöpfung zittern - paar schöne Motive eingefangen.




Schöner Ausblick




Geiler Anblick 




Als ich diese Otso-Brutstation gesehen hab, wär ich vor Lachen fast vom Rad gefallen ?




... and i think to myself, what a wonderful Wald




Länger nicht mehr hier gewesen und erschrocken, das es jetzt zwei Chickenlines links und rechts der Treppe gibt ..




Wie im Büro auch; ich nehm immer die Treppe







Joo .. und dann meinte die Garmin plötzlich, ich soll rechts abbiegen .. jetzt! 




Wie ich zu Beginn sagte:
Es war ein Gemetzel 




In diesem Sinne ... haut rein!
??


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Nicht so spektakulär wie viele andere Bilder hier, aber während der Fotosession haben sich 3 junge Rehe auf der Wiese "eingefunden". Sind ganz klein zu erkennen... In dem Sinne wünsche ich euch fürs 2020 viele schöne Überraschungen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 958544



OT:
Für mich persönlich das mit Abstand am schönsten aufgebaute SALSA


----------



## Starter77 (31. Dezember 2019)

@Rubberduckxi Ich hätte die grüne Variante auch noch gerne. Am allerliebsten allerdings das DS 
Aber das wird wohl für immer ein Traum bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Dezember 2019)

Starter77 schrieb:


> @Rubberduckxi Ich hätte die grüne Variante auch noch gerne. Am allerliebsten allerdings das DS
> Aber das wird wohl für immer ein Traum bleiben...



Halte die Augen auf, man kann nie wissen...


----------



## hw_doc (31. Dezember 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Halte die Augen auf, man kann nie wissen...



"Item out of Stock | This item is not currently in stock"


----------



## Starter77 (31. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> "Item out of Stock | This item is not currently in stock"



Und glaube nicht auf dem europäischen Markt


----------



## RoDeBo (31. Dezember 2019)

Von mir auch allen einen guten Rutsch (aber nicht auf dem Rad)!!!
Zum garnieren ein paar Fotos von der wirklich letzten kleinen Tour für 2019...




























Und danach...

Tea time!





?????!!!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Dezember 2019)

Ich war auch mal wieder häufiger mit dem Dicken unterwegs 

Vorgestern mit etwas Winter :









Heute mit mehr Regen 














Guten Rutsch an alle ​


----------



## rsu (31. Dezember 2019)

Dann schliesse ich mich hier mal an. Nach zwei Schraubernächten war das Meles auch endlich einsatzbereit.

Schon geflucht dass ich die Dachbox oder Träger montieren muss, aber der BMW hat doch tatsächlich 3 Leute samt Fatbikes vertragen Allein vom Innenraum ist das Auto ne Katastrophe...





Also raus aus dem Nebel und ab in den Schnee und Sonne 





Wäre gerne noch mehr gefahren aber der Kleine hat gestreikt. Dafür war die Jungfernfahrt bei meiner besseren Hälfte ein voller Erfolg 





Schöne Jahres-Abschlusstour. Euch einen guten Rutsch ins 2020


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Januar 2020)

Nachdem hier wochenlang Mistwetter herrschte, hat mir das alte Jahr kurz vor Ende dann doch noch zwei Traumtouren bei bestem frostigen Traumwetter gegönnt. Von der ersten Tour seht ihr hier ein paar Eindrücke:


HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!


----------



## rumigali (1. Januar 2020)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr allen Freunden der dicken Walzen!! Hab mir ne kleine Neujahrsrunde gegeben bei zapfigen Minusgraden...


----------



## Frostfalke (1. Januar 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Nachdem hier wochenlang Mistwetter herrschte, hat mir das alte Jahr kurz vor Ende dann doch noch zwei Traumtouren bei bestem frostigen Traumwetter gegönnt. Von der ersten Tour seht ihr hier ein paar Eindrücke:
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!



Sehr cool, schönes Video. Endlich mal technisch gutes Fahren, statt höher, weiter schneller Video.


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Januar 2020)

@rsu wieviele Jahre hast jetzt da hin reden müssen?   allzeit gute Fahrt an sie!
und im Tetris warst früher mal besser, ich sag nur 3 Freerider inkl. Ridern in deinem Golf ging doch immer 

@Kokopelli sauber!  Pfalz? ich hoffe dieses Jahr klappts mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (1. Januar 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Nachdem hier wochenlang Mistwetter herrschte, hat mir das alte Jahr kurz vor Ende dann doch noch zwei Traumtouren bei bestem frostigen Traumwetter gegönnt. Von der ersten Tour seht ihr hier ein paar Eindrücke:
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!



Wo warste ?


----------



## RoDeBo (1. Januar 2020)

Die erste Tour für 2020 bei Traumwetter...

Der Sonne entgegen...





Der erste "Gipfel" 2020








Vorbei an Metzgerei Müller...



...durch die Hinterhöfe Bonns...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. Januar 2020)

Frohes Neues euch allen... 2020 geht weiter wie 2019...In XXL ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Januar 2020)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Wo warste ?


Neustadt / Weinstraße


----------



## ufp (1. Januar 2020)

Ich kann nur mit Winterlaubwaldbiken (am 24.12.19) dienen:


----------



## Wilbi69 (2. Januar 2020)

So, getreu dem Motto vom Terminator ( i ll be back)  die ärztliche Pausenempfehlung kurz missachtet und einen kleinen Proberitt zur fatten  Jahreseröffnung gemacht  ab in den Wald





Dann kurz den etwas steileren und wilderen Trail angeguckt 


Aber lieber ausgelassen..fürs Erste und ab Richtung See 


Blick über den JJ, der heute im Schlamm einen guten Job gemacht hat .Was für Motive sind schöner als: 


Ein Fatbike am See  





Schräg techts ist die Insel Mainau:



So zurück in den Wald 


Herrlich wars.Lg André


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Januar 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> So, getreu dem Motto vom Terminator ( i ll be back)  die ärztliche Pausenempfehlung kurz missachtet und einen kleinen Proberitt zur fatten  Jahreseröffnung gemacht  ab in den WaldAnhang anzeigen 959345
> Anhang anzeigen 959347
> Dann kurz den etwas steileren und wilderen Trail angeguckt Anhang anzeigen 959348
> Aber lieber ausgelassen..fürs Erste und ab Richtung See Anhang anzeigen 959349
> ...



Schön , das Du so langsam wieder auf die Trails kannst


----------



## Fatster (2. Januar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schön , das Du so langsam wieder auf die Trails kannst



Aber muss man deshalb gleich in den See pinkeln?


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Aber muss man deshalb gleich in den See pinkeln?



Irgend wie muss man das Eis ja weg bekommen wenn man schon keine Spikes drauf hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (2. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Aber muss man deshalb gleich in den See pinkeln?


Hab ich gar nicht ..sieht nur so aus


----------



## hw_doc (2. Januar 2020)

Nachdem der Wetterbericht derzeit einem Hütchenspiel mit der Sonne gleicht, also doch noch heute wieder aufs Rad gesetzt. Die Aktion stand leider unter keinem guten Stern:
Schon ein paar hundert Meter von daheim weg bemerkte ich, dass meine Turbine Dropper nicht mehr oben bleiben wollte.  
Also mich mit dem Installationsvideo wieder auf Stand gebracht, die üblichen Verdächtigen in der Mechanik geprüft, die Stütze aus dem Rahmen geholt und... wieder nach Hause. Brauchte doch ne Zange, um den Seilzugteil vom Rest zu lösen. Im Keller hatte ich es dann wieder so, dass es funktionierte. Um es kurz zu machen: Unterwegs noch zwei drei Mal mit Pfuschen an der Mechanik beschäftigt gewesen, um dann zehn Kilometer später auf der ersten Abfahrt zu bemerken, dass die Stütze nun auch von selbst wieder hochfährt. 
Ich wollte bei der Gelegenheit auch die Milch im neuen Vorderrad verteilen - ich habe das Gefühl, dass meine Wahl mit der Dauermilch von Finishline für die Erstmontage auch nicht die beste Wahl war - der Gnarwhal verliert offenbar nennenswert Luft. Und leert damit meinen Akku nochmals schneller, als ohnehin schon...
Und zu Guterletzt bemerkte ich dann auf dem Rückweg noch, dass wieder irgendwas quietscht, vermutlich rund ums Hinterrad. Dabei wurde doch neulich erst mühsam das Hauptlager vom Hinterbau als letzte Gerauschquelle identifiziert und dann nachgefettet...


Achso - Gallerie:


----------



## Lenny911 (2. Januar 2020)

Wintermonate sind halt bekannt als Schraubermonate


----------



## Rubberduckxi (2. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nachdem der Wetterbericht derzeit einem Hütchenspiel mit der Sonne gleicht, also doch noch heute wieder aufs Rad gesetzt. Die Aktion stand leider unter keinem guten Stern:
> Schon ein paar hundert Meter von daheim weg bemerkte ich, dass meine Turbine Dropper nicht mehr oben bleiben wollte.
> Also mich mit dem Installationsvideo wieder auf Stand gebracht, die üblichen Verdächtigen in der Mechanik geprüft, die Stütze aus dem Rahmen geholt und... wieder nach Hause. Brauchte doch ne Zange, um den Seilzugteil vom Rest zu lösen. Im Keller hatte ich es dann wieder so, dass es funktionierte. Um es kurz zu machen: Unterwegs noch zwei drei Mal mit Pfuschen an der Mechanik beschäftigt gewesen, um dann zehn Kilometer später auf der ersten Abfahrt zu bemerken, dass die Stütze nun auch von selbst wieder hochfährt.
> Ich wollte bei der Gelegenheit auch die Milch im neuen Vorderrad verteilen - ich habe das Gefühl, dass meine Wahl mit der Dauermilch von Finishline für die Erstmontage auch nicht die beste Wahl war - der Gnarwhal verliert offenbar nennenswert Luft. Und leert damit meinen Akku nochmals schneller, als ohnehin schon...
> ...



Genau darum hasse ich alles was potenziell ausfallen kann. Aber was will man anders, ohne geht ja nicht, und ich nerve mich deswegen immer wenn was zu warten anfällt ?


----------



## Speedskater (2. Januar 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Genau darum hasse ich alles was potenziell ausfallen kann. Aber was will man anders, ohne geht ja nicht, und ich nerve mich deswegen immer wenn was zu warten anfällt ?



Und trotzdem fährst du Kettenschaltung?

Mein Halb Moppel, hat 24.000 km drauf und bisher habe ich 3 Reifen runtergefahren, einen Schaltzug und paar mal das Öl in der Rohloff gewechselt.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (2. Januar 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und trotzdem fährst du Kettenschaltung?
> 
> Mein Halb Moppel, hat 24.000 km drauf und bisher habe ich 3 Reifen runtergefahren, einen Schaltzug und paar mal das Öl in der Rohloff gewechselt.



Nuja, ich arbeite daran ein Pinion Projekt durchzusetzen  Wobei ich sagen muss, dass alle meine Räder mit der Schaltung (normale Kettenschaltung) am wenigsten Probleme machten. War immer was anderes das Problem.

Vielleicht wirds ja noch mal was mit dem Pinion....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (2. Januar 2020)

Ich meine wegen der Wartung, Kette ist Müll, Zahnriemen ist top.
Guggsdu


----------



## Rubberduckxi (2. Januar 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich meine wegen der Wartung, Kette ist Müll, Zahnriemen ist top.
> Guggsdu



Das auch! An unserem Tandem haben wir eine Rohloff, aber mit Kette. Funktioniert schon sehr gut, und über die Felderfahrung die eine Rohloff mittlerweile hat, ist eh jeder Zweifel erhaben... Und, ich habe mir zwar nicht im Detail damit befasst da ich immer noch an Pinion rumstudiere, es würde sich wohl 5.05 auf 100mm Felge realisieren lassen, mit der Rohloff, dann auch mit Riemen.
Aber, ich studiere wie gesagt am Pinion drumrum, aber im ersten Schritt mit Kette....
Sorry, will hier den Fred nicht missbrauchen...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Januar 2020)

Teilweise überfrorene Trails - Fatbikezeit. Einmal um die Talsperre Eibenstock   













Grüße Franky​


----------



## versteher (3. Januar 2020)

Gemütlich durch die heimischen Wälder gerollert...


----------



## Frostfalke (3. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Teilweise überfrorene Trails - Fatbikezeit. Einmal um die Talsperre Eibenstock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In die Gegend (Morgenröthe-Rautenkranz) fahre ich am Di. in den Urlaub ?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Januar 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> In die Gegend (Morgenröthe-Rautenkranz) fahre ich am Di. in den Urlaub ?




Dann check vor allem die Strecken um Schöneck


----------



## Frostfalke (3. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Dann check vor allem die Strecken um Schöneck



Na in Schöneck wollte ich mein Fatbike primär den Skihang runterprügeln .


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Januar 2020)

Den haben sie erst eröffnet, das gibt Ärger


----------



## bikebecker (3. Januar 2020)

Hallo 
Auf dem Berg taut es, daher eine runde im Stadtwald. 







Da war es Minus 2C.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Frostfalke (3. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Den haben sie erst eröffnet, das gibt Ärger



Na ich frage die vorher noch per E-Mail  . Aber was sollen die dagegen haben? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass mein Fatbike einer gesinterten Skipiste nichts ausmacht. Am Fichtelberg und am Keilberg hatten sie auch nie Probleme damit und da wars ein normales 29ner... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (3. Januar 2020)

Zweiter Ausritt nach Blitzgenesung 


Endlich Fatbike-Gelände 


Ein Blick durchs Bullauge 


Schönen Abend


----------



## Rubberduckxi (4. Januar 2020)

Gestern die letzte Runde für mindestens zwei Wochen gemacht. Die Bilder zeigen immer den gleichen Pfosten


----------



## versteher (4. Januar 2020)

Der Pfosten macht mal wieder klar: "Alles eine Frage der Perspektive" 
Schönes Salsa


----------



## Frostfalke (4. Januar 2020)

Heute wurde das Wort SCHLAMM in Leipzig mal neu definiert. Ich hatte noch nie so einen klebrigen Boden. Nach 30 Minuten war sogar die Kette derart zugesetzt, dass ich dauernd Kettenabwerfer auf dem Blatt hatte... . Hier mal ein bei Einfahrt in den Wald:






Und die Ausfahrt: Such die Reifen des Crossers . Das nenne ich mal Tarnung .


----------



## Janosch23 (5. Januar 2020)

Dann die Spikes halt wieder runter und normale Schlappen drauf - was für ein grottiger Winter, zumindest für Schneeliebhaber ...


----------



## hw_doc (5. Januar 2020)

Warum nicht auch in Straßenklamotten Spaß auf dem Dicken haben, wenn es denn schon Schutzbleche hat?


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2020)

Also wenn hier Crosser reindürfen, dann darf ich hier auch rein ... im E-Bike Thread gibt’s nämlich immer so wenig Likes ?

Die letzten beiden Tage mit @Peng999 in Palatanien v_E_rbracht.
Samstag den Rodalbener Felsenmountainbikerweg mit fast unverschämter Lässigkeit runtergespult .. da der Puls nach den Anstiegen noch im grünen Bereich war, konnte man die Nunnerzus-Trails ganz anders genießen.
1000Hm und 43km purstes, reinstes Vergnügen. Hier paar Eindrück_E:







impressive






road closed:



bike wash peng style 









Wie er es allerdings geschafft hat, unter dem Brückle auch noch die Jacke zu wechseln, darüber grüble ich noch immer 

@Peng999 übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Wendo (5. Januar 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Heute wurde das Wort SCHLAMM in Leipzig mal neu definiert. Ich hatte noch nie so einen klebrigen Boden. Nach 30 Minuten war sogar die Kette derart zugesetzt, dass ich dauernd Kettenabwerfer auf dem Blatt hatte... . Hier mal ein bei Einfahrt in den Wald:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 960369
> 
> ...


Interessant, kannst du einen Vergleich ziehen? Je nachdem was gerade gehypt wird und verkauft werden muss, wird ja das ein oder andere als „beschde wo gibt“ dargestellt


----------



## Frostfalke (5. Januar 2020)

Wendo schrieb:


> Interessant, kannst du einen Vergleich ziehen? Je nachdem was gerade gehypt wird und verkauft werden muss, wird ja das ein oder andere als „beschde wo gibt“ dargestellt



Sorry ich kann Dir nicht im Geringsten folgen... . Was wolltest Du mir mit dem Post mitteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (5. Januar 2020)

...ich glaube er will wissen was besser im derben Schlamm läuft: Fatbike oder Crosser.


----------



## Pimper (5. Januar 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Und die Ausfahrt: Such die Reifen des Crossers . Das nenne ich mal Tarnung .



Ich sehe die Nachteile einer Felgenbremse nun definitv ein. Auch wenn ich das nicht gern schreibe..


----------



## Wendo (5. Januar 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Sorry ich kann Dir nicht im Geringsten folgen... . Was wolltest Du mir mit dem Post mitteilen?





Pimper schrieb:


> ...ich glaube er will wissen was besser im derben Schlamm läuft: Fatbike oder Crosser.


@Pimper hat es erfasst


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Also wenn hier Crosser reindürfen, dann darf ich hier auch rein ... im E-Bike Thread gibt’s nämlich immer so wenig Likes ?
> 
> Die letzten beiden Tage mit @Peng999 in Palatanien v_E_rbracht.
> Samstag den Rodalbener Felsenmountainbikerweg mit fast unverschämter Lässigkeit runtergespult .. da der Puls nach den Anstiegen noch im grünen Bereich war, konnte man die Nunnerzus-Trails ganz anders genießen.
> ...



Der FWW ist echt ne Schau 

Aber geht auch Super ohne E


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Der FWW ist echt ne Schau
> 
> Aber geht auch Super ohne E
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 960811



Jürgen, den FWW bin ich / sind wir auch schon mehrfach gefahren, aber der hat mit dem FMTBW für E-Fatties nix zu tun


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jürgen, den FWW bin ich / sind wir auch schon mehrfach gefahren, aber der hat mit dem FMTBW für E-Fatties nix zu tun



Wenn Du meinst   

Die Bilder Erinnern mich jedenfalls sehr an den FWW ( Rodalber FelsWanderWeg )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (5. Januar 2020)

Wendo schrieb:


> @Pimper hat es erfasst



Sorry, da habe ich auf dem Schlauch gestanden. Auf mitteltiefem Schlamm (1-3 cm) war der Crosser besser. Dort geht der Reifen auf den harten Grund, während der Dicke "schwimmt". Auf tieferem Schlamm ist das Fatbike um Längen besser, weil der Crosser bis zu den Speichennippeln wegsackt. Auf nassem Holz, Wurzeln und seitlich abfallenden Sachen hat auch ganz klar das Fatbike die Nase vorn.


----------



## Wendo (5. Januar 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Sorry, da habe ich auf dem Schlauch gestanden. Auf mitteltiefem Schlamm (1-3 cm) war der Crosser besser. Dort geht der Reifen auf den harten Grund, während der Dicke "schwimmt". Auf tieferem Schlamm ist das Fatbike um Längen besser, weil der Crosser bis zu den Speichennippeln wegsackt. Auf nassem Holz, Wurzeln und seitlich abfallenden Sachen hat auch ganz klar das Fatbike die Nase vorn.


Danke


----------



## Fatster (6. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Also wenn hier Crosser reindürfen, dann darf ich hier auch rein ... im E-Bike Thread gibt’s nämlich immer so wenig Likes ?
> 
> Die letzten beiden Tage mit @Peng999 in Palatanien v_E_rbracht.
> Samstag den Rodalbener Felsenmountainbikerweg mit fast unverschämter Lässigkeit runtergespult .. da der Puls nach den Anstiegen noch im grünen Bereich war, konnte man die Nunnerzus-Trails ganz anders genießen.
> ...



So, mein Geltungsbedürfnis-Konto ist mit 15 Likes mehr als gefüllt, ihr könnt also aufhören zu liken.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> So, mein Geltungsbedürfnis-Konto ist mit 15 Likes mehr als gefüllt, ihr könnt also aufhören zu liken.



Frechheit - meine Bilder von Reflektoren und Schutzblechen haben es erst auf elf gebracht!


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Frechheit - meine Bilder von Reflektoren und Schutzblechen haben es erst auf elf*** gebracht!



...und dass, obwohl darauf ein Fahrrad zu sehen ist... 

***12


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Frechheit - meine Bilder von Reflektoren und Schutzblechen haben es erst auf elf gebracht!



Schutzblech und Reflektoren machen ja auch Sinn! 
Aber ich seh einen RR Lenker, da geht die Like Funktion bei mir nicht!

Beim nächsten mal mit einem MTB funzt es aber wieder


----------



## rumigali (6. Januar 2020)

Bin heute vom Schnee oberhalb 700m etwas überrascht worden...sorry das die Bilder etwas unscharf sind, aber keine Sonne und Selbstauslöser sind Parameter die meiner Cam nicht so schmecken....


----------



## hw_doc (6. Januar 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Schutzblech und Reflektoren machen ja auch Sinn!
> Aber ich seh einen RR Lenker, da geht die Like Funktion bei mir nicht!
> 
> Beim nächsten mal mit einem MTB funzt es aber wieder



Der Dropbar macht auf dem Bike noch mehr Spaß, als die Schutzbleche!

Aber probieren wir es mal:




Edit:
So dunkel war es doch garnicht - hab mal etwas nachgebessert...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Der Dropbar macht auf dem Bike noch mehr Spaß, als die Schutzbleche!
> 
> Aber probieren wir es mal:
> Anhang anzeigen 961137



Was ist das für ein Rad? Sieht man auf dem dunklen Bild nicht


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Januar 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rad? Sieht man auf dem dunklen Bild nicht



Ganz klar ein Speci - Fatboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (6. Januar 2020)

Das Wetter musste genutzt werden...


----------



## versteher (6. Januar 2020)

.... dem kann ich nicht widersprechen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Januar 2020)

Greetings from Switzerland!


----------



## Frostfalke (7. Januar 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Greetings from Switzerland!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961554



Neid!  Bin heute im Urlaub angekommen... klägliche Schneereste hier und morgen soll ein Wärmeeinbruch mit 6 Grad und Regen kommen... .


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Januar 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Neid!  Bin heute im Urlaub angekommen... klägliche Schneereste hier und morgen soll ein Wärmeeinbruch mit 6 Grad und Regen kommen... .



Morgen fahre ich wieder da rauf :


----------



## Wilbi69 (7. Januar 2020)

Kleine Nachtrunde der Huradaxherde 


Fotos machen ist wohl nicht unsere Kernkompetenz ...Chris beim Set 


Aber es war mega .. 


War sehr schmierig aber wie immer a lot of fun. Grüsse


----------



## rsu (7. Januar 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Greetings from Switzerland!



Willkommen im Fatbike Land


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Januar 2020)

Ab etwa 1100 m hats ein paar Zentimeter Neuschnee gegeben , also nichts wie rauf  













Der Altschnee drunter hat meistens getragen


----------



## skaster (8. Januar 2020)

@Allgaeufex  Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja, aber ist die vordere Bremsscheibe richtig herum montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Januar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ab etwa 1100 m hats ein paar Zentimeter Neuschnee gegeben , also nichts wie rauf
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961800Anhang anzeigen 961801Anhang anzeigen 961802Anhang anzeigen 961803Anhang anzeigen 961804
> 
> Der Altschnee drunter hat meistens getragen



bist etwas zu lang eingekehrt auf der Hütte, ich seh da Schlangenlinien


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Januar 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex  Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja, aber ist die vordere Bremsscheibe richtig herum montiert?



Gut Aufgepasst  
Ist aber schon behoben , sonst fahr ich eben Rückwärts


----------



## 2378TCDD (8. Januar 2020)

Invalidentour gestern mit Wilbi, 2 Waldmonster entdeckt und erschrocken...(deswegen unscharf  ):




Gerade noch die letzten seltenen Afterwork-Sonnenstrahlen am Bodensee absorbiert. 
 




Und nein, diesmal kein Überschlag auf den danach kaputten Integralhelm mit Kopfbremse  wie mit meinem Downhiller vor 10 Tagen ?, sondern vor der Hecke ordnungsgemäß zum Stehen gekommen 



Schönen Abend allen


----------



## ChristianNO (9. Januar 2020)

Moin.....

So das erstemal Waffeln-Essen gewesen.....dafür ist mein Bike ja gebaut worden.

Wetter momentan.......beschissen......

Wir haben nicht die Schneemenge, die wir eigentlich haben sollten, dazu Temperaturen die so um die Null-Grad pendeln.
Mal bis -5 Grad.....mal bis 8Grad plus.  Das gibt schön rundgelutschtes Eis auf der Bahn. Mir ist zweimal bei leicht
seidlich abschüssiger Bahn trotz Spikes das Vorderrad bei den Snowsnow XL mit Originalspikes in Zeitlupe weggeschmiert.

Mal sehen....nächstes Wochenende......wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe....dann sollten die Schwalbe Jumbo Jim mit Best Grip-Spikes bestückt sein.


Ich hoffe das bringt etwas mit den etwas agressiveren Spikes.












Dafür gabs wenigstens die beste Waffel in der Umgebung.


Hier mal wie es derzeit aussieht......

DAS ist noch nett....weil noch ein bisachen Struktur drin ist.......geht aber noch beschissener.


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Januar 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Moin.....
> 
> So das erstemal Waffeln-Essen gewesen.....dafür ist mein Bike ja gebaut worden.
> 
> ...



Ging mir gestern so mit dem VanHelga. Wollte auf den letzten Schneeresten eine Tour machen. Leichter Nieselregen. In der Einfahrt bin ich umgekehrt. Wenn Wasser auf dem Schnee ist, hat es gar keinen Sinn. Das rutscht wie Schmierseife... .


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> DAS ist noch nett....weil noch ein bisachen Struktur drin ist.......geht aber noch beschissener.



Da lohnt sich wenigstens die Anschaffung von Spikes. 

Bei uns schiffts bei 11°C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianNO (10. Januar 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Da lohnt sich wenigstens die Anschaffung von Spikes.
> 
> Bei uns schiffts bei 11°C.




Wenn die Spikes man was gebracht hätten. Wie gesagt....meine Snowshoe XL sind bespiket.....allerdings sind die relativ klein.
Ich hab mit jetzt erstmal nen Satz JJ 4.8 Snakeskin vorgenommen und 432  Best Grips Spikes reingedreht. Die JJ hatte ich noch rumliegen,
waren eigentlich für den Sommer gedacht. Mal sehen was sie bringen. Die Best Grip stehe 2.2mm raus und sind etwas aggresiver.

Ansonsten bleibt mit nix übrig als zu den ganz scharfen Waffen zu greifen. Ich hab ja noch einen Reifensatz mit Kold Kuttern rumliegen.


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Januar 2020)

Sommerferien am kältesten Ort Deutschlands . 8 Grad sind schon echt bitter... .

Frühlingsgefühle im Basiscamp...






Junior hat unterwegs noch 3 Eisstückchen gefunden! Der VanHelga langweilt sich. Hätte man auch mit JJ's fahren können 





Mal als Vergleich: So sah das letztes Jahr hier aus:


----------



## rsu (10. Januar 2020)

Auf blankem Eis hatte ich mit dem XL auch Probleme, mit dem Wrathchild dagegen alles bestens. @El_Topo hat ja im Spike Faden eine schöne Übersicht an Spikes erstellt, da gibt es ja ein paar spannende Nachrüstspikes. Wäre ja evtl auch was für den XL


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Januar 2020)

Mit Wrathchild und Wrathlorde hatte ich Heute auf Blankeis auch keine Probleme .
Die Dillinger die ich vorher drauf hatte waren auch nicht schlecht , aber nicht ganz so Bissig 

Meine Spuren im Schnee von Vorgestern sind teilweise schon wieder Zugeweht 







Rechts alt links neu




Links alt rechts neu


----------



## Lenny911 (10. Januar 2020)

Heute bei frühlingshaften 9 Grad dem Dicken eine neue Schlammpackung verpasst. Der Lack soll dadurch schön weich werden sagt man sich in Fachkreisen...


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Januar 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Heute bei frühlingshaften 9 Grad dem Dicken eine neue Schlammpackung verpasst. Der Lack soll dadurch schön weich werden sagt man sich in Fachkreisen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 962741



Und erste Lackfältchen werden bei entsprechender Einwirkzeit sichtbar reduziert!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Januar 2020)

Die Bremsleitungsverlegung hinten ist ein Träumchen!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Januar 2020)

Eigentlich hatte ich meiner Tochter ein Eis in Schöneck am Meiler versprochen, leider war geschlossen. Eigentlich fast klar bei dem Wetter   Sind wir halt wieder heim geschmettert, und haben 16 Punkte für den Winterpokal eingesammelt 














Grüße Greta und Franky​


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Januar 2020)

und wo bleibt das Video mit dem Salto inkl. Kinderanhänger?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Januar 2020)

Das überlasse ich dem Profi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (11. Januar 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitungsverlegung hinten ist ein Träumchen!



Ich weiß das sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus und da ist noch Handlungsbedarf, aber es ist die einzige Variante die Leitung auf der Innenseite zu verlegen ohne das die Leitung an der Strebe abknickt bzw. zu weit in das Laufrad ragt. Ich muss mal nach einem anderen Anschlussstück suchen womit man den Winkel verändern kann.

Ich gelobe baldige Verbesserung


----------



## Frostfalke (11. Januar 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus und da ist noch Handlungsbedarf, aber es ist die einzige Variante die Leitung auf der Innenseite zu verlegen ohne das die Leitung an der Strebe abknickt bzw. zu weit in das Laufrad ragt. Ich muss mal nach einem anderen Anschlussstück suchen womit man den Winkel verändern kann.
> 
> Ich gelobe baldige Verbesserung



Aber das ist doch die MT Trail. Da brauchst Du nur die Schraube hinten (die die Leitung an der Zange hält) 1/4 nach links drehen und dann kannst Du das Anschlussstück ausrichten. Da brauchst Du nichts Neues kaufen! Halte aber bitte einen Lappen drunter, falls doch ein Tropfen Öl dabei rauskommt .


----------



## versteher (11. Januar 2020)

Hmmm... 
So wie ich es verstanden hab, ist die Sattelstrebe in Flucht mit dem Leitungabgang und er kommt ohne Knick nicht daran vorbei.


----------



## versteher (11. Januar 2020)

Wobei, wenn ich mal so herumgoogle.....


			https://www.fat-bike.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_7948.jpg
		


Ach egal, ihr macht das schon ?


----------



## Lenny911 (11. Januar 2020)

Richtig es geht durch bloßes Drehen der Leitung nicht ohne Kollision. Vielleicht geht es wenn man die Leitung demontiert das man in eine andere Position kommt. Ich werde es mir später nochmal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Frostfalke (11. Januar 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Richtig es geht durch bloßes Drehen der Leitung nicht ohne Kollision. Vielleicht geht es wenn man die Leitung demontiert das man in eine andere Position kommt. Ich werde es mir später nochmal zu Gemüte führen.



Ah okay. Ist ja dann nicht schön gelöst vom Hersteller.


----------



## versteher (11. Januar 2020)

Ich find die Shimano auch schöner 


			https://www.bike-components.de/cache/p/xl1/4/5/Shimano-Saint-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M820-45519-0-1557324922.jpeg


----------



## Frostfalke (11. Januar 2020)

Heute wieder einen Ausflug mit Junior gemacht. Er ist nicht mehr vom Rad zu bekommen . Papa darf nie alleine fahren . Die nächste Generation Fatbikeverrückter!

Nach der großen Bachdurchquerung Pause am Jungfernsprung. Es hat auch leicht geschneit, ist aber leider nicht liegen geblieben... . Junior war dahinter im Wald und hat mit lautem "Pilzi, Pilzi, Pilzi! Hierher Pilzi Pilzi" Pilze gesucht .







Einfahrt nach 2h im Basiscamp. Mama wartet schon mit Nudeln & Würstchen...






... aber erstmal kommt das Bike in die Faltgarage und der Kamin wird angefeuert zum Aufwärmen .


----------



## Martina H. (11. Januar 2020)

versteher schrieb:


> Ich find die Shimano auch schöner
> 
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/cache/p/xl1/4/5/Shimano-Saint-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M820-45519-0-1557324922.jpeg




.... wobei der Leitungsabgang bei der Saint nur in der Horizontalen verstellbar ist, bei XT und XTR ist er in der vertikalen verstellbar - was, meiner Meinung nach, sinnvoller ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Januar 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ah okay. Ist ja dann nicht schön gelöst vom Hersteller.


in dem Boot sitzen aber beide Hersteller
Zum einen die Rahmenhersteller die bei der Montageposition nur einen Verlegeweg für die Leitung vorgeben. Von meinen 7 Bikes bietet nur ein HT Rahmen zwei Verlegewege an.
Zum anderen die Bremsenhersteller, die das Problem der Montagepositionen/Verlegewege nicht berücksichtigen und die Leitungsabgänge zu unflexibel gestalten. Dabei könnten die das mit anderen Anschlüssen und der Möglichkeit innen oder außen die Leitung am Bremssattel anzuschrauben sehr viel flexibler lösen


----------



## Lenny911 (11. Januar 2020)

Darf ich jetzt wieder bei euch mitspielen?





Läuft jetzt quasi ohne Berührung durchs Ausfallende. Hat aber nur knapp einen Zentimeter zur Bremsscheibe. Sah mir beim Anbauen wahrscheinlich einfach zu knapp aus. (Verdammtes Werkstattbier)


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Januar 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 963165
> 
> Darf ich jetzt wieder bei euch mitspielen?
> 
> ...



Na also , geht doch


----------



## Waits (11. Januar 2020)

Heute ...für den Familienzuwachs die erste Ausfahrt, er wird sicher ein großer FattyFan.  ?


----------



## Frostfalke (11. Januar 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Heute ...für den Familienzuwachs die erste Ausfahrt, er wird sicher ein großer FattyFan.  ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 963247
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 963248



Sehr cooler Hunde!


----------



## Waits (11. Januar 2020)

In seinem Namen sei gedankt.
Cool ist er mit seinen 6 Monaten noch nicht, hat aber die Anlagen seines Vorgängers ...wird sicher eine gute Zeit.
Radfahren mit den Wolfsähnlichen macht ohne Ende Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (11. Januar 2020)

Ich liebe Fatbiking und meine Frau  was gäbe es da Schöneres als beides auf einmal 








So genug Fotos und schnell hinterher ..sie gibt grad Gas

Herrlich. Ausser dass die Herzdame auf einem meiner XL Fatbikes etwas verloren wirkt. wird Zeit daran etwas zu ändern ...psssst


----------



## hw_doc (11. Januar 2020)

Nochmal die Schutzbleche ausgeführt...


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Januar 2020)

Erste Ausfahrt 2020





Ein Video kommt noch


----------



## franticz (11. Januar 2020)

Wundervoll heute :>


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Januar 2020)

Leider ist es mir am Freitag nicht gelungen, mein Bike dreckig zu machen... War aber trotzdem gut...









Da fehlt eindeutig ein weiteres Sportgerät auf dem Schild:




Am Schluss die Skipiste runter war ein würdiger Abschluss der Tour...


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Januar 2020)

Noch was von gestern...






Der Chris ist leider aus dem Forum ausgeschlossen wurden, mtb-news ist damit durch für ihn.... Leider!


----------



## versteher (12. Januar 2020)

Wow. Sehr schön gemacht


----------



## rumigali (12. Januar 2020)

heute bei Kaiserwetter...... und ehe jemand fragt...ja ich mache gerne Stoppies


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Januar 2020)

Familienausflug auf die Falkenhütte


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Januar 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> ...... und ehe jemand fragt...ja ich mache gerne Stoppies


 DITO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (12. Januar 2020)

Heute habe ich eine Menge cooler Fotos am Vogtlandsee geschossen. Auch wenn gerade kein Schnee liegt, machen die Trails hier wirklich Spaß. Hier schon einmal zwei Stück. Die Anderen sortieren ich nach und nach  .


----------



## Starter77 (12. Januar 2020)

Heute auf dem Rothaarsteig unterwegs


----------



## Berganbeter (12. Januar 2020)

Kurze Testfahrt nach tubless Umbau:Fazit: so geht Fatbike


----------



## Berganbeter (12. Januar 2020)

Frostfalke, hammermässiges Terrain wo du zu Hause bist


----------



## Fatster (12. Januar 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Fatbiking und meine Frau  was gäbe es da Schöneres als ...
> ...
> etwas zu ändern ...psssst



Gesagt, getan:
Ein Mann, ein Wort 
Eine Frau ... ein Truck! 




Ab jetzt wird mit gleichen Waffen gekämpft ... 




Andre wird sich warm anziehen müssen, Therri hat määchtig „RAL 5012 Blut“ geleckt


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Januar 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Frostfalke, hammermässiges Terrain wo du zu Hause bist



Ist "leider" nur das Urlaubsziel. Morgenröthe Rautenkranz im Vogtland. Empfiehlt sich durch nette Leute und tolle Landschaften & Trails. Trailcenter Schöneck und Rabenberg um die Ecke. Und das Beste ist, kaum Leute hier. Da kann man die Natur wirklich geniesen!



Berganbeter schrieb:


> Kurze Testfahrt nach tubless Umbau:Fazit: so geht FatbikeAnhang anzeigen 963675Anhang anzeigen 963676



Ich finde die Farbgebung des Bikes ist der Hammer. So richtig Oldschool Chrome-Effekt. Ganz tolles Bike!


----------



## Berganbeter (12. Januar 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ist "leider" nur das Urlaubsziel. Morgenröthe Rautenkranz im Vogtland. Empfiehlt sich durch nette Leute und tolle Landschaften & Trails. Trailcenter Schöneck und Rabenberg um die Ecke. Und das Beste ist, kaum Leute hier. Da kann man die Natur wirklich geniesen!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Farbgebung des Bikes ist der Hammer. So richtig Oldschool Chrome-Effekt. Ganz tolles Bike!



Oh,Dankeschön! Eigentlich gefällts mir jetzt auch so wie es ist.Würde nur gerne den matten Lack zum glänzen bringen.Wie täte man das tun?


----------



## Starter77 (12. Januar 2020)

Gar nicht. So lassen


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Januar 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Oh,Dankeschön! Eigentlich gefällts mir jetzt auch so wie es ist.Würde nur gerne den matten Lack zum glänzen bringen.Wie täte man das tun?



Mit hochglänzendem Klarlack (da frag am Besten mal @cherokee190 der ist da absoluter Experte) oder einfacher mit einer dicken Schicht hiervon: https://www.amazon.de/Dr-Wack-2730-Speed-500ml/dp/B001053YPC/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=A1+wachs&qid=1578850583&sr=8-1 Wobei Lack sicher die besser Variante ist! Finde aber das Matt eigentlich gerade schön. Glänzend gibts ja schon so oft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. Januar 2020)

Klarlackbeschichtung wiegt 200 Gramm.



Berganbeter schrieb:


> Würde nur gerne den matten Lack zum glänzen bringen.Wie täte man das tun?


Mit hochwertigem Fahrzeugpflegewachs. Diese Lösung bietet vor allem auch UV-Schutz vor Ausbleichung.
Ich hadere seit Wochen damit, mal ein Fahrrad-/Lackschutz-/konservierungs-/pflege-Thema zu eröffnen. Das wird dann sicher wieder zugemuellt.

Hier mal mein halbjaehrlich angewandtes Wachs Wolfgang Fuzion mit Mft (Meguiars) und Auftragspad.
Vorteil: Das Wolfgang-Wachs trocknet nicht vor Auspolieren ab und hinterlässt an Sicken und Falzen keine weissen Rückstände.
Die Oberfläche von matten Farbbeschichtungen wird ein sehr gefälliges "seidenmattglanz" und erleichtert das Putzen ungemein. Nur bitte kein Spüli zum putzen nehmen, da dies den Wachsschutz entfernt.
Auftragsgewicht etwa 2 Gramm beim Fahrrad.
Für Kunststoffteile habe ich Swisswax/ Swissoil Innenraum-Kunststoffpflege.
Ist alles noch vom Auto übrig und hält ewig.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Januar 2020)

Hier noch das Video zum epischen snow ride auf 2300m über dem Meer:


Enjoy!


----------



## versteher (12. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan:
> Ein Mann, ein Wort
> Eine Frau ... ein Truck!
> Anhang anzeigen 963672
> ...



Das ist echt cool! 
Alles richtig gemacht! 

Ich wünsche der Frau von @Wilbi69 viel Spaß und Freude mit dem schönen Truck!
Steel is real


----------



## Wilbi69 (13. Januar 2020)

@Fatster Danke Rainer für den tollen Tag gestern auf fatten Reifen und die Unterstützung beim Projekt "Fatbike in s" für meine Frau  sie ist mega happy 


Und die Testfahrt war auch klasse 


Jetzt gehören endlich auch Bud und Lou zur Familie 


Ein fatter Anblick..und zum Schluss gabs noch : die "Beste Rote" zur Stärkung 



Also fatte friends..wenn jemand in fatter Gesellschaft fatbiken möchte ..wir freuen uns drauf .Grüsse


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Januar 2020)

So noch ein paar Winterfotos ohne Schnee  .






Portraitfoto .



 


Ich weiß, Monokulturen sind bedenklich. Trotzdem liebe ich reinen, alten Fichtenwald. Perfektes Fatbikegelände!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Januar 2020)

@Frostfalke   Vogtlandsee im Winter, wie er hier eigentlich ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (13. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> @Frostfalke   Vogtlandsee im Winter, wie er hier eigentlich ist:




Jep. Letztes Jahr hatten wir auch gut Schnee. Aber war nicht schlimm, so waren die 3 Singletrails zum See ohne Schnee und ich konnte ein paar Mal hoch und runterbrettern und dem Dicken mal die Sporen geben. War auch toll. 

Wollte heute übrigens wenigstens mal am Wurzelrudi die Kunstschneepiste runterbrettern. Kam an, da war nur kein Schnee mehr. Nur noch partielle Feldchen auf der grünen Wiese... . Also selbst mit Schneekanone klappts hier nicht... .


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Januar 2020)

Die haben am Wochenende den Rest zusammengekratzt damit die Skikids nochmal fahren können ;-).


----------



## yo_eddy (13. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


>



Tolles Bild! Blende optimal eingesetzt.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## MDewi (13. Januar 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> heute bei Kaiserwetter...... und ehe jemand fragt...ja ich mache gerne Stoppies
> Anhang anzeigen 963541


----------



## MDewi (13. Januar 2020)

Sehr schön ?
nur die Gabel ....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Januar 2020)

CAMOUFAT - mein Kumpel Andre hatte auf seiner letzten Tour leichte Probleme, sein Bike wieder zu finden nach einer kurzen Pause...


----------



## Frostfalke (14. Januar 2020)

So, der See noch einmal von einer anderen Ecke:






Viele kleine Trails an den umliegenden Hängen des Sees.






Kurze Pause an der Bank






Was ganz besonders cool ist, sind die vielen neuen Schutzhütten hier im Wald. Kann man ganz toll Rast machen!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Januar 2020)

Bei mir ging es heute einmal um die Talsperre Eibenstock herum 









Der Blick auf den Auersberg:









Und der Blick über den Vorstau in Richtung Schönheide. 





Grüße Franky 


​


----------



## Horalka (15. Januar 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> @Fatster Danke Rainer für den tollen Tag gestern auf fatten Reifen und die Unterstützung beim Projekt "Fatbike in s" für meine Frau  sie ist mega happy Anhang anzeigen 963992
> Und die Testfahrt war auch klasse Anhang anzeigen 963994
> Jetzt gehören endlich auch Bud und Lou zur Familie Anhang anzeigen 963995
> Ein fatter Anblick..und zum Schluss gabs noch : die "Beste Rote" zur Stärkung
> ...


Gratuliere zu neuem Fatty. Ich weiß wie toll es ist zum Radeln in der richtigen Größe. Perfekt ??? Hoffentlich sieht man sich wieder, grüßle und viel viel Spaß mit deiner Frau beim Fahren ?


----------



## rumigali (15. Januar 2020)

schöne Tour heute bis auf ca. 1300m gefahren bei Hammer Wetter...oben waren dank Fön zweistellige Plusgrade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. Januar 2020)

Schneelose Tour nahe Ski-Langlauf / Biathlonzentrum Silberhütte Opf.
Auch auf dem Niemandslandgrenzpfad der Grenze. Leider hatte ich meinen Ausweis vergessen, denn auf dem Rabenberg gibt es einen Grenzturm mit Teilen der früheren Grenzzaunanlage



Am Kottenbrunnen:




Grenzpfad Tschechien/Deutschland




Nochmal Ansicht Kottenbrunnen



Nix los


----------



## Frostfalke (15. Januar 2020)

So heute bin ich doch noch zum Schnee gekommen! Mühlleiten hatte eine beschneite Skipiste. Leider war der Lift zu - aber 15 Abfahrten habe ich trotzdem am Vormittag geschafft. Außerdem waren wir dadurch ganz alleine auf der Skipiste. Jan & Mama sind gerodelt und Papa hat natürlich das Fatbike genommen! Was ein Gaudi. 


Es gibt immer einen, der FATER ist .






Der Skihang in Mühlleiten. Ist jetzt natürlich nur eine blaue Piste und technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Aber dafür kann man da gut bolzen .






Hin und...





"wech"... 






Am Anfang durfte Papa noch hochkurbeln. Danach hat Junior gemerkt, dass es auf Papas Sattel viel bequemer den Berg hochgeht .






Mit der Trinkpause war Junior eher nicht einverstanden. Mama der Papa hat das Rad hingelegt! 






Ich mag den Humor der Einheimischen! Das erste weiße Schild: "Zieh ka Flunsch, trink nen Punsch!"






Und heimwärts nach einem tollen Vormittag!





Ein paar mehr Fotos und den Fahrbericht für die neuen VanHelgas gibts hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das...tek-aufbauthread.905382/page-15#post-16316690 wollte nichts doppelt posten!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Januar 2020)

Heute ging es noch mal bei fast frühlingshaftem Wetter durch das Vogtland. 









Die neue Hütte müsste @Frostfalke kennen   









Die Rissfälle Grünbach:




Talsperre Muldenberg :









Grüße Franky​


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Heute ging es noch mal bei fast frühlingshaftem Wetter durch das Vogtland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt. Was eine Runde!


----------



## nailz (16. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Heute ging es noch mal bei fast frühlingshaftem Wetter durch das Vogtland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Ritchey Bullmoose?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Januar 2020)

Ja, Ritchey Bullmoose. 



​


----------



## Rommos (17. Januar 2020)

Heute ging’s ins Altfasstal (Südtirol)




Strecke war großteils fast jungfräulich mit dieser Oberfläche




Spuren Van Helga



Bergauf ging einigermaßen, leicht bergab/ in Senken musste ich treten damit ich wegen der Bremswirkung nicht stehenblieb  - und schneller bergab war eher unangenehm. Vorne mehr Sicht- als fühlbar schwammig, hinten gefühlt wie mit Plattfuß unterwegs....




Aber war trotzdem genial


----------



## Wilbi69 (17. Januar 2020)

Bin morgen fat in Arosa Lenzerheide..noch jemand?  bitte meldet Euch falls ja


----------



## Knarfifrank (18. Januar 2020)

von Sommergefühlen bis tiefster Winter, aber genial...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Januar 2020)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> von Sommergefühlen bis tiefster Winter, aber genial...
> Anhang anzeigen 966344Anhang anzeigen 966345Anhang anzeigen 966346Anhang anzeigen 966347Anhang anzeigen 966348Anhang anzeigen 966349Anhang anzeigen 966350Anhang anzeigen 966351



Tolle Tour   
Aber Bitte , Bitte bleibt auf den Wegen und fahrt nur über Weiden wenn genug Schnee drauf liegt ?


----------



## Knarfifrank (18. Januar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tolle Tour
> Aber Bitte , Bitte bleibt auf den Wegen und fahrt nur über Weiden wenn genug Schnee drauf liegt ?



da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, sieht im Video tatsächlich danach aus als wie es in Wirklichkeit war. Im Prinzip war es nur eine Weide auf der wir auf eine Länge von 6m neben dem Zaun zwecks Panorama Aufnahme gefahren sind. Alles andere nur Wiese. Aber danke fürs Aufpassen.


----------



## Rommos (18. Januar 2020)

Heute nochmal auf die Hütte rauf




Bacherhütte auf 1744m


----------



## Rubberduckxi (18. Januar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Heute nochmal auf die Hütte rauf
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 966487
> Bacherhütte auf 1744m
> ...



Das Bike finde ich einfach immer irgendwie
Einfach schön und stimmig anzusehen


----------



## Waits (18. Januar 2020)

Bei soviel Winter mal was vom vergangenen Sommer.



Über die Wupper gehen ...äh, schweben ?










Warum die Schwebefähre zweimal erscheint ...keine Ahnung


----------



## dopaul (18. Januar 2020)

Über die Schwebefähre bin ich im Sommer auch gekommen. Da bin ich quer durchsRuhrgebiet und durchs Bergische geradelt 
Cooles Dingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waits (18. Januar 2020)

dopaul schrieb:


> Über die Schwebefähre bin ich im Sommer auch gekommen.


Da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen  ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Januar 2020)

Heute am Rande Niederbayerns unterwegs gewesen. Gelände des ehemaligen Aussenlager des KZ Flossenbürg in Saal an der Donau. Dort wurde ein Berg, auf dem ein echter "tausendjähriger" Keltenwall steht, mit einem Stollensystem unterhoehlt, in dem die Messerschmitt 262 oder wesentliche Teile davon produziert werden sollten.

Hier stand das Krematorium, nachdem der örtliche Friedhof überlastet war.


Da wo selbst der Havester nur bergab fährt geht es nur noch zu Fuss hoch.




Nicht zwingend ein Kriegsbunker. Kann auch Wasserversorgung sein. Es sind allerdings zwei Stück nebeneinander und nicht weit von einem Plattformauflager für einen Turm oder Falk-Stellung.
Die Standardbauweise und die Belüftung lassen aber den Schluss auf Munitionslagerung zu










Verwendung von Schaltafeln mit Länge 1,50m bei Betonieren. Seit wann gibt es Schaltafeln?




Vierpunktbetonauflager mit je einem Schraubbolzen Durchmesser etwa 32mm


----------



## Wilbi69 (19. Januar 2020)

Lenzerheide und 2 fatte Teile dabei 


Es gibt dort einen Winterwanderweg der auch für Fatbiketouren genutzt wird..auf den bin ich dann.Bike bereit   Minions bereit 

 Minions bereit 


Und los 







Insgesamt wie immer klasse.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. Januar 2020)

Sonntag, Fatbike... Fertig ?


----------



## versteher (19. Januar 2020)

Das Taiga in taiga yellow ist eine Augenweide


----------



## Wilbi69 (19. Januar 2020)

Fatboy und Surly auf ner Sonntagsrunde:Auto im Autohaus abgestellt für eine Wartung und die 2Fatbikes mitgenommen um mit ihnen zurückzufahren über nen Umweg im Wald   diesen Anblick geniesse ich noch nicht lange  :



Ein zweites Fatbike an meiner Seite .Der Sattel passt ihr nicht , da müssen wir noch einen passenden suchen. Mal gucken was es hier im Forum für Empfehlungen gibt (nach dem Messen). 


Klasse Stimmung. 


Grüsse


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Januar 2020)

Heute ging es über Schnarrtanne





... an den Vogtlandsee 









Und dann über den Waldpark Grünheide wieder heim. 









Grüße Franky​


----------



## Rubberduckxi (19. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Heute ging es über Schnarrtanne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oje, so laaaaangweilig. Immer der selbe COOLE Hobel


----------



## Pimper (19. Januar 2020)

Geiles Foto !!





Und Daumenschalter... YES !!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Januar 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Oje, so laaaaangweilig. Immer der selbe COOLE Hobel



Na wenn mir keiner sein Trek Stache verkaufen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (19. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Na wenn mir keiner sein Trek Stache verkaufen will



Ich hoffe ein *FULL* Stache, oder ?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Januar 2020)

Full rigid, jawohl


----------



## Starter77 (19. Januar 2020)

2x um's Eck, "Schnee" gesucht und ...






...zumindest so etwas ähnliches in Sicht


----------



## Rommos (19. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Full rigid, jawohl


Bin gespannt auf den hoffentlich kommenden Aufbau mit genialem Paintjob - wobei das schwer wird deine bisherigen zuübertreffen


----------



## ChristianNO (20. Januar 2020)

Moin

Nachdem die Vee XL mit den kleinen Spikes bei den aktuellen Eisverhältnissen nicht so der Bringer waren, musste nun die
Fleissarbeit getestet werden. JJ 4.8" mit knapp 500 Shreubspikes von Best Grip.

Ich muss sagen....es ging problemlos.











Also Belohnung gabs wiedeeine frische knusprige Waffel.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> JJ 4.8" mit knapp 500 Shreubspikes von Best Grip.


Und da lieferst du nicht mal eine Nahaufnahme? ?


----------



## ChristianNO (20. Januar 2020)

@BigJohn die Waffel ist doch in Grossaufname......man muss Prioritäten setzen


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> @BigJohnman muss Prioritäten setzen


Darum habe ich ein Åviken-Waffeleisen  ...und noch ein zweites für belgische Waffeln


----------



## hw_doc (20. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (21. Januar 2020)

kleiner Funride im Schnee heute.....


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Januar 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> kleiner Funride im Schnee heute.....
> Anhang anzeigen 967755
> Anhang anzeigen 967756



Wärs nicht besser für Dich wenn Du Dir gleich ein Einrad anschaffst


----------



## LDSign (22. Januar 2020)

Dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (22. Januar 2020)

Hochfahren und runterkucken - beschde  .


----------



## Pimper (22. Januar 2020)

LDSign schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal...



...is mir zu romantisch... Aber dein Avatar find ich cool...


----------



## hw_doc (22. Januar 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> ...is mir zu romantisch... Aber dein Avatar find ich cool...



Poste doch hier einfach mal selbst ein (eigenes) Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (22. Januar 2020)

Ohje, das berühmte Jännerloch: keine Kohle und kein Schnee in Sicht


----------



## ChristianNO (23. Januar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und da lieferst du nicht mal eine Nahaufnahme? ?




Da will ich doch gerne nachliefern......bischen schwer im dunklen Keller Fotos zu machen.

Hinterreifen.......Spikes zweireihig aussen






Vorderreifen hat in der dritten Reifen jeweils noch jeden zweiten bestückt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Januar 2020)

da bin ich mal gespannt ob die Spikes dauerhaft in den Mini Stollen und der dünnen Karkasse des JJ halten.
die sind doch nur reingeschraubt oder gehen die durch?


----------



## ChristianNO (23. Januar 2020)

Die gehen nahezu durch.  Konnte man sehr gut beim Aufpumpen hören, dass Lust und Milch irgendwo rauskam.

Zustand auf den Bildern ist nach 40km.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. Januar 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Die gehen nahezu durch.  Konnte man sehr gut beim Aufpumpen hören, dass Lust und Milch irgendwo rauskam.
> 
> Zustand auf den Bildern ist nach 40km.



Na wenn Lust und Milch rauskam, dann dürfte die Luft aber drin bleiben, oder


----------



## ChristianNO (23. Januar 2020)

@Rubberduckxi  klar......hatte die Reifen auf 1bar aufgepumpt und über Nacht so gelassen.....da war so gut wie nix raus.

Die Fahrt war dann mit 0.3bar....auch über die Zeit problemlos.


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Januar 2020)

Hast Du da Vorbohren müssen ?


----------



## ChristianNO (23. Januar 2020)

Nein. Nur sehr sehr langsam mit dem 
Akkuschrauber ansetzen


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Januar 2020)

Hurra endlich ist es so weit , meine Frau fährt jetzt auch Fatbike , zumindest im Winter  


















Sie hat gar nicht mehr aufgehört zu grinsen 

Hoffentlich bekomme ich mein Salsa wenigstens im Sommer wieder zurück


----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hurra endlich ist es so weit , meine Frau fährt jetzt auch Fattbike , zumindest im Winter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 968591Anhang anzeigen 968592Anhang anzeigen 968593Anhang anzeigen 968594Anhang anzeigen 968595Anhang anzeigen 968596Anhang anzeigen 968597
> 
> ...



Und der Herr fährt währenddessen elektrisch...
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und der Herr fährt währenddessen elektrisch...
> ?



So kann ich wenigstens noch mit ihr Mithalten


----------



## ChristianNO (23. Januar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hast Du da Vorbohren müssen ?




Ein Kollege hat die originalen Schwalbe-Spikes genommen 
Er hat mit 4mm vorgebohrt und mit Loctite 480 verklebt


----------



## Wendo (23. Januar 2020)

Ich hab Schnee gefunden 







Minus 3 Grad und trocken. Winter ist einfach die Beste Jahreszeit


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Januar 2020)

Wendo schrieb:


> Winter ist einfach die Beste Jahreszeit



nein!


----------



## Berganbeter (23. Januar 2020)

Wendo schrieb:


> Ich hab Schnee gefunden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 968762
> Anhang anzeigen 968763
> Minus 3 Grad und trocken. Winter ist einfach die Beste Jahreszeit



Oh mann,das arme Fatty.?


----------



## Wendo (24. Januar 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nein!


Zumindest besser als kalt und nass   


Berganbeter schrieb:


> Oh mann,das arme Fatty.?


Es hat vor lauter Freude die ganze Zeit mit dem Tretlager geknackt


----------



## Starter77 (24. Januar 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Oh mann,das arme Fatty.?



Warum? Das sollte es abkönnen


----------



## RoDeBo (24. Januar 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Warum? Das sollte es abkönnen


...vielleicht ja weil die Flasche farblich nicht passt  ???


----------



## rumigali (24. Januar 2020)

Bis auf 1500m gewesen....die letzte Stunde war nur noch tragen möglich, aber die geniale Abfahrt hat dafür entschädigt...heute mal komplett Stoppiefrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (25. Januar 2020)

wenn man nicht viel Zeit hat, muss ne Runde am Hausberg reichen...aber trotzdem ne riesen Gaudi...


----------



## rumigali (25. Januar 2020)

sau geil...so muß Fatbiken sein incl. Bodenproben bzw. Schneeproben


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Januar 2020)

@Knarfifrank & @madone saugut! würde mich euch gern mal bei einer Tour anschliessen, wenn es mal passt 

@rumigali extra für dich


----------



## L+M (25. Januar 2020)

Cool, mit Grödel zum biken...


----------



## Knarfifrank (25. Januar 2020)

L+M schrieb:


> Cool, mit Grödel zum biken...



nachdem ich mich beim hochtragen und schieben etliche Male mit meinen Flatpedal-Schuhen auf den Hosenboden gesetzt habe, musste ich mir einfach was überlegen. Fazit: Perfekt, total entspannt, und der Allerwerteste wird geschont.


----------



## L+M (25. Januar 2020)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich beim hochtragen und schieben etliche Male mit meinen Flatpedal-Schuhen auf den Hosenboden gesetzt habe, musste ich mir einfach was überlegen. Fazit: Perfekt, total entspannt, und der Allerwerteste wird geschont.


Ich würd mir da eher Sorgen ums runter fahren machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (25. Januar 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @rumigali extra für dich


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. Januar 2020)

Gestern unglaublich viel Spaß auf der Muttereralm gehabt. Es ging im Slalom die Strecke runter. Nebenbei noch die Rodelbahn und die Chainless One runter. Letztere war mit allem gespickt was mit den Dicken Spaß macht. 

Der 2XL hat nen ganz guten Eindruck gemacht. Vor allem auf der MTB Strecke hat die unglaublich gut funktioniert egal was kam. Wurzeln, Felsen, Matsch, komplett egal, der 2XL frisst alles. 

Bessere und mehr Bilder kommen noch, nachdem ich meinen Körper wieder bewegen kann.


----------



## Fatster (26. Januar 2020)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Gestern unglaublich viel Spaß auf der Muttereralm gehabt. Es ging im Slalom die Strecke runter. Nebenbei noch die Rodelbahn und die Chainless One runter. Letztere war mit allem gespickt was mit den Dicken Spaß macht.
> 
> Der 2XL hat nen ganz guten Eindruck gemacht. Vor allem auf der MTB Strecke hat die unglaublich gut funktioniert egal was kam. Wurzeln, Felsen, Matsch, komplett egal, der 2XL frisst alles.
> 
> ...



Supergeile Aktion! Gibt’s dazu paar Informationen .. quasi zur Vorplanung für 2021? 

OT:
Wenn Du denkst der 2XL frisst alles, dann freu dich auf den großen Gnarwhal  .. und das bei viel, viel spielerischem Handling.

Sorry für OT:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Supergeile Aktion! Gibt’s dazu paar Informationen .. quasi zur Vorplanung für 2021?
> 
> OT:
> Wenn Du denkst der 2XL frisst alles, dann freu dich auf den großen Gnarwhal  .. und das bei viel, viel spielerischem Handling.
> ...








						Bike & Snow 2020 | MTB-AGENCY
					

Bike & Snow - Bikepark Innsbruck / LINES schneefräsn Cup 2020 Am Samstag, den 25.01. fand auf der Muttereralm wieder der Funevent „Bike & Snow“ statt. Sowohl mit dem Bike, als auch mit Ski/Snowboard konnte man hier in verschiedenen Altersklassen racen. Gewertet wurden Biker und Ski- oder ...




					mtb-agency.com
				



Ich denke den neuen Termin wird es erst im Q4 geben. Der 2XL ist bei den Bedingungen sehr geil. Da geht's nicht mehr um Agilität, die kommt bei Schnee & Eis von ganz allein bei dem Gefälle ?


----------



## Horalka (26. Januar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Supergeile Aktion! Gibt’s dazu paar Informationen .. quasi zur Vorplanung für 2021?
> 
> OT:
> Wenn Du denkst der 2XL frisst alles, dann freu dich auf den großen Gnarwhal  .. und das bei viel, viel spielerischem Handling.
> ...


Ó mann ich würde auch so gern mal im Schnee fahren ??? Leider wird es dieses Jahr mit dem Schnee im Schwarzwald wahrscheinlich nix. Ich hätte noch Paar Tage Resturlaub. Hast du da, Schnee mäßig, nix vor? Würden uns gern anschließen ?


----------



## RennerR (26. Januar 2020)

Hab auch grad ne kleine Vormittagsrunde gedreht... Schnee haben wir hier um Straubing rum auch nicht.


----------



## Wilbi69 (26. Januar 2020)

Horalka schrieb:


> Ó mann ich würde auch so gern mal im Schnee fahren ??? Leider wird es dieses Jahr mit dem Schnee im Schwarzwald wahrscheinlich nix. Ich hätte noch Paar Tage Resturlaub. Hast du da, Schnee mäßig, nix vor? Würden uns gern anschließen ?


Wir auch


----------



## Horalka (26. Januar 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Wir auch


Da sollten wir jo was machen. In Frage würde aber leider nur Österreich, Feldberg oder Allgäu kommen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Januar 2020)

Heute Vormittag war ich auch mal kurz mit Stefan an der Grenze Allgäu-Österreich   
Der Junge Mann war so schnell , das ich gar nicht richtig zum Fotografieren kam


----------



## Lenny911 (26. Januar 2020)

Ach ihr und euer Schnee !

Harzer Reifenkleber bringt einen voran. Zack - ist Untersatz fünf kilo schwerer und liegt wie ein Brett auf dem Trail! Muss man wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (26. Januar 2020)

Vater und Sohn  und fat..herrlich ..er ist eher auf Enduro unterwegs..aber mir zuliebe fuhr er mal fat








Gestern war ich mit meiner Frau fat unterwegs..2 fatte Touren...das Leben könnte schlechter sein 
Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. Januar 2020)

Noch ein kleiner Nachschlag


----------



## 2378TCDD (26. Januar 2020)

Mangels Auto heute kurz noch aus dem Bodenseenebel manuell aufgetaucht, geht zur Not auch ohne Schnee 






Leider war die Sonne in Radolfzell so intensiv dass es leider bei über 650°C den linken Teil des  Race Face Atlas 820 Lenkers evaporisiert hat  ?





Enjoy und allen ne gute Woche!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (26. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## versteher (26. Januar 2020)

Schnee habe ich heute auch keinen gefunden. A bisserle grutscht hats trotzdem


----------



## madone (27. Januar 2020)

Nachschlag zu den Touren:
Blick auf Deutschlands höchsen Berg...Tourstart



Walchensee mit Kuchenpause 






Durch die Gefriertruhe zurück






Blomberg






Sorry ob der Bilderflut, aber es war sooo scheee


----------



## ChristianNO (27. Januar 2020)

Bisher machen sich die JJ mit Spikes sehr zufriedenstellend. Einzig bei "überflutetem Eis" in Norwegen overvannet is genannt, merkte
man ein wenig, dass das Hinterrad ein wenig weggehen wollte beim Treten...das Hinterrad hat ja aber auch eine Reihe weniger Spikes
als das Vorderrad.


















Das obilgatorische Waffelbild darf natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Eddy2012 (27. Januar 2020)

Wieder ein Wochenende ohne Schnee...

Dafür war´s recht kühl, viel Raureif, Ostluft - ein bisschen Winterfeeling kam schon auf...

Nähe Bad Tabarz




Im Hainich




Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Januar 2020)

noch was von der kurzen Isarrunde...
kein Schnee, keine Berge trotzdem besser als auf der Coutch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (27. Januar 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> noch was von der kurzen Isarrunde...
> kein Schnee, keine Berge trotzdem besser als auf der Coutch...


...sauber gefahrn so muß das


----------



## rumigali (28. Januar 2020)

heut am Bike Spielplatz.....kurz bevor das Graupelgewitter kam. Bin grad noch trocken nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Messerharry (28. Januar 2020)

Wo ischn der Spielplatz?


----------



## rumigali (28. Januar 2020)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Wo ischn der Spielplatz?


in Brannenburg am Talbahnhof der Wendelsteinbahn...is eigentlich für die Kids, aber auch die "Alten" haben hier mal ihren Spaß.


----------



## Messerharry (28. Januar 2020)

Oha, 350km
Kann man ned mal eben spielen fahren


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Januar 2020)

Hier noch nen Video von Veranstalter.. Es war einfach nur genial. Nächstes Jahr wieder das ist sicher ?

Schneefräsn 2020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (29. Januar 2020)

Gerade heim gekommen, schnell noch durch den Schnee eine Runde gedreht bevor er morgen wieder weg ist :/


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. Januar 2020)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Hier noch nen Video von Veranstalter.. Es war einfach nur genial. Nächstes Jahr wieder das ist sicher ?
> 
> Schneefräsn 2020



du warst ja auch ganz kurz zu sehn 
sonst noch mit dem Fatty die Vici von freerideinceaustria (dann war der Martin sicher auch nicht weit!)
mir scheint aber man braucht recht speziele Reifen für so eine Veranstaltung......ist ja ein Jahr Zeit zum überlegen


----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. Januar 2020)

Heute eine längere Testfahrt gemacht. Bremse ausgetauscht. Hab am Radl in dem Zuge was aufgeräumt. Wenn ich sonst auch nur so ordentlich wäre?!

Oberpfalz Skizentrum Silberhütte.
Grenzweg Cs/D mit Fahrt zum Rabenberg mit ehemaligen Grenzzaun mit Horch&Guck-Turm (heute hatte ich den Ausweis dabei).
Brotfels und Schellenbergburg.
Flossenbürg.
Silberhütte.

Fahrt war stets fernab der Langlaufloipen

Und wieder niemandem begegnet. Früher dachte ich hier kommt keiner her weil dem gängigen Isar-Preissn der Opf-ler etwas hinterwaldlerisch vorkommt. 
Die West-Preissn verstehen die Sprache nicht, die zur Hälfte aus o, ou und u besteht. 
Aber jetzt mein ich doch, dass die Oberpfalz ein solches Angebot an schönen Orten hat, dass sich die Touristen einfach verteilen.
Die Fahrradspur auf dem Grenzpfad ist vom Vortag. Mutmasslich eine Reifengröße des Plus-Formates. Profil war nicht mehr zu erkennen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (30. Januar 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> du warst ja auch ganz kurz zu sehn
> sonst noch mit dem Fatty die Vici von freerideinceaustria (dann war der Martin sicher auch nicht weit!)
> mir scheint aber man braucht recht speziele Reifen für so eine Veranstaltung......ist ja ein Jahr Zeit zum überlegen



Die beiden sind aber nicht mitgefahren im Wettbewerb. Sind beide ein paar mal an mir vorbei. 
Spezielle Reifen? Versteh ich nicht ?

Heute gab es noch neue Bilder vom Event. Hab die mit meinem Prachtkörper... Ähm Rad... mal raus gesucht. Die 2XL sehen aufm Foto schon klein aus ?

Schade nur das wohl kein Sprungbild von mir existiert. Hätte ich schon gern mal gesehen wie das so aussieht wenn ich martialische 10cm weit springe ???


----------



## rumigali (31. Januar 2020)

Heute schöne Runde im Nachbarland gefahren...Anfahrt noch bei Nieselregen doch dann kam nach und nach die Sonne. Dann wie gewohnt erst treten dann tragen....und natürlich sehr schöne Abfahrt


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. Januar 2020)

Heute war ich wieder im niederbayerischen Norden Niederbayerns unterwegs. Hab da was gefunden was auf meinen Karten nicht drauf ist. 
Zweistufiger Zugang zu nicht befestigtem Gebäude. Dazu an den Widerlagern Bolzen auf denen noch Mutter und U-Scheibe dran sind lassen auf Holzkonstruktion schliessen. Vierfachfundamente auf Flak mit Ringrahmen.
Demnächst werde ich das vermessen und dann mal beim örtlichen Heimatverein vorbeischauen. Bevor der Frühling wieder alles überwächst.


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Januar 2020)

@rumigali alles richtig gemacht!
In welcher Ecke bist du beheimatet?


----------



## rumigali (31. Januar 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @rumigali alles richtig gemacht!
> In welcher Ecke bist du beheimatet?


Zwischen Rosenheim und Kufstein, nahe der Grenze zu Österreich.


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Januar 2020)

Dann müssen wir mal was zusammen machen ??


----------



## rumigali (31. Januar 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir mal was zusammen machen ??


sehr gerne...habe hier reichlich gute Trails quasi vor der Haustüre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAT (31. Januar 2020)

kein Waldbrand oder sonstiges. Ende Januar, Abends um 17.00.....und 13°


----------



## Berganbeter (31. Januar 2020)

Oh Mann,was für ein schöner Platz mit Heizung


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Januar 2020)




----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. Januar 2020)

Ein solches grün zur Winterzeit sieht gut aus auch wenn's nicht schneit

??


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. Februar 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Ach ihr und euer Schnee !
> 
> Harzer Reifenkleber bringt einen voran. Zack - ist Untersatz fünf kilo schwerer und liegt wie ein Brett auf dem Trail! Muss man wissen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 970109



Da kann ich mithalten:




Auch letzter Sonntag - in Niederbayerischen Wäldern ...​


----------



## Janosch23 (1. Februar 2020)

Eher zäh heute ...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. Februar 2020)

Wieder mal im (N)irgendwo:
Ich hatte keinen Meterstab dabei, weiss also nicht ob die Anlage noch bayrische Fuss oder schon metrische Baumasse hatte.

Ehemalige Wasserwirtschafts-/Antriebsanlage mit oberschlaechtigem Schaufelrad. Hierbei wird das Wasser von oben an die (hoelzernen) Radschaufeln geleitet. Oberschlaechtige Wasserantriebe haben mehr Leistung als unterschlaechtige.




Granitsteingenauerte Aussparung (rechts vom Baum, etwa vier Fuss breit) für Auflager der hölzernen wassergeschmierten Schaufelradwelle
Hierbei schmierte das von oben abtropfende Schaufelwasser die Welle im Hartholzlager. Das ging ganz gut. Zügiger Verschleiss und Lagerschaeden gab es nur bei Stillstand.




Der Baum steht im früheren Wasserzulauf:




Die Bäume sind senkrecht. Diese Maurer hält nicht nochmal hundert Jahre.




Zwischen den Mauern war die Hauptwelle nochmals gelagert und ging ins Gebäudeinnere. Der Spalt war mit Holzkonstruktion ausgefacht. Musste das Rad zum Service ausgebaut werden, wurde es vollstaendig durch die geoeffnete Mauer heraus-/hereingehoben.





Mühlgraben, geschätzte mindestens 70 Jahre ausser Betrieb




Auslaufzone des Wassers mit gemauerter Biegung





Besuch bei "meinen" Steinkrebsen




Vor vierzig Jahren hatte der derzeit kleine Fluss noch den gekrümmten Verlauf hinter dem Baum.


----------



## cherokee190 (2. Februar 2020)

Schnelle Commano Runde am Sonntag. Die Temperaturen laden zu kurzen Hosen ein und angenehmer Nebeneffekt der aufgeweichten Wege, sogar zur besten Tageszeit ist man völlig ungestört


----------



## docrobin (2. Februar 2020)

Nach krankheitsbedingter Pause haben wir auch malwieder die Surlys rausgeholt. Bei 10 Grad ging es durch die Dresdner Heide, und die Gesundheit wurde durch die neue Apple Watch überwacht. Man kann sie natürlich auch als Fernauslöser für das Iphone verwenden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianNO (3. Februar 2020)

Es hatte doch mal wieder ein bischen geschneit und die Loipen waren mit dem dem Schneescooper kompaktiert.
Der Weg bis zu den Loipen war aber echt was für dicke Reifen, da es tags zuvor um die 5 Grad warm war, was ordentlich
Schneematsch produziert hat. Die Traktorspuren durch den Schneematsch waren nur richtig schön eisig gefroen und dementsprechend
holprig.






Noch das obligatorische Waffelbild.







Auf dem Rückweg noch Espen von Kindernay getroffen.

Bis jetzt nach fast 150km nur 3 Spikes verloren. Da hatte ich aber auch den Stollen beim Einsetzen vermackelt.


----------



## Lenny911 (5. Februar 2020)

Also eins muss man der Forstwirtschaft schon lassen: es macht mächtig gewaltig Spaß sich durch die Schlammlöcher zu buddeln .









Haken bei der Sache? Durch den Regen der letzten Tage, gibt es kaum noch Löcher wo man nicht bis Oberkante Sattelklemme drin verschwindet!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Februar 2020)

Hoselstoa Opf.
Haselsteintour Bremstest Trockenkuehl.

Vereint die besten Gene. Cannondale Griffe auf Cube Nutrail.




In Richtung Schneefallgrenze




30 m unterhalb Burgruine Haselstein, Schutz- und Wanderhütte. Mit Informationenen zum "Haselstein".
Eine Tour hierher lohnt sich wirklich. Ideal mit Flossenbuerg, Schellenberg, Silberhüttenareal. Also mal was als Wochenende. 
Oder zwei. 
Oder drei. 
Hier ist immer was, das man entdecken kann.
Meist ist es kalt.
Aber meisterer ist es kälter.




Der Tausch zurück auf 80mm Vorbau bringt bergauf wieder gute Performance. Alles was jetzt nur noch steigt ist die Fahrfreude.








Durch den Wald auf kleinsten Pfaden.




Fast schon Schwarzwaldfeeling.




Der Wechsel von Shimano Bremse XT deore auf Sram GuideR war ein voller Erfolg. Bremsscheiben Shimano. Temperatur -5Grad Celsius trocken.
Im Cannondale war die Bremse auf Centerlinescheiben lange nicht so präzise.
Ich hoffe, dass sich das auch bei kalten Temperaturen so fortsetzt.

Und ich bin noch immer und immer aufs neue vom Cube Nutrail überzeugt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Februar 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Wechsel von Shimano Bremse XT


falls du ein Entsorgungsproblem damit hast, ich biete ein Endlager dafür an....


----------



## Lenny911 (6. Februar 2020)

Der Imbiss für unsere Spezies im Harz


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Februar 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Der Imbiss für unsere Spezies im Harz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 975414



Top Radel  und Top Location  
Von solchen Getränke- und Essenspreisen kann ich hier bei mir im Allgäu nur Träumen  
Dafür hatte ich Heute etwas Neuschnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (6. Februar 2020)

Von Neuschnee in den Mengen können wir hier leider nur träumen


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Februar 2020)




----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Februar 2020)

Heute war mir wieder langweilig. Aber das ist es mir ja meistens. Der Übergang von kuehl nach kalt rief nach einem Schuhtest der 45nrth Woelvhammer.
Sehr kommod ??

Steinwald Oberpfalz, bei Pfoum (fir d Preissn: Pfaben)
Tour ging von blaues liegendes Rechteck Richtung Waidhaus und ueber gelbunterlegtes S nach der Gruppe der Schrambergfelsen.
Bei den Schrambergfelsen war ich paar Stunden, daher liegt dort auch das gummibandfokussierte Zielgebiet.

Reifen Wrathchild, Brensscheiben Formula 160/180, Naben Turnagain mit BR710. Temperatur -5Grad. Eis und Schnee mit voll kristallinem, also festem H2O. Hier zeigt sich endlich die Heimat des wrathchild, der mit 0,51/0,53 bar vo/hi ueberragende Traktion auf Granit, Wurzeln und Eis/Schnee bot




Erstmal Räder umbauen, Kasette switchen.




Zipfeltannenfelsen








Stolperstrecke. Zu Fuss wär mir das zu anstrengend.




Schrambergfelsengruppe.
Hier eine westliche Formation.

Oberpfalz-Tetris.




Oberpfalz-Tetris von der anderen Seite.






Ausläufer der Schrambergfelsen




Der Oberpfälzer ist ein praktischer Praktiker.
Und sparsam.
Hast Du Felsen sparst Du Steltsen.




Huberfelsen. Ecke Abzweig gelbes S / blauer Punkt nach Richtung Schrambergfelsengruppe


----------



## versteher (7. Februar 2020)

Also im ersten Moment hatte ich Bilder im Kopf, in denen du den 2. Laufrad Satz auf den Rücken geschnallt hast .


			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_20200206_123134-jpg.975757/
		

Eine Waage hast du ja auch immer dabei .
Auf jeden Fall coole Sachen die du machst


----------



## rumigali (7. Februar 2020)

sehr schöne Runde bei wiedermal kaiserlichen Wetter...Auffahrt heute mal fast komplett fahrbar. Das Stoppie Foto geht mit besten Grüßen @FR-Sniper


----------



## Wilbi69 (7. Februar 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> sehr schöne Runde bei wiedermal kaiserlichen Wetter...Auffahrt heute mal fast komplett fahrbar.
> Du fährst das Alles mit JJ ..


----------



## rumigali (7. Februar 2020)

ich weiß das es wesentlich bessere Reifen gibt...da ich nur über den Winter Fatty fahre reichen die mir aber aus. Bergauf kommen sie schnell an die Grenzen bei Schnee aber zum carven bergab ideal


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Februar 2020)

Nochmal Steinwald Opf.
Aber heute von Burgruine Weissenstein Opf nach Waidhaus. Und dann noch "auffi ond obe", die meisten Block- und Geroellstrecken echt mehrfach befahren. Vor allem uphill und dann die Fussabstuetzkontakte gezählt. Quasi ein Best-Ballance-Contest. Naja die vereiste Blockstrecke von "Platte" in Richtung Waidhaus war im uphill neben Dieselrossatmung maximal BronzeMedaille.


Steinmarkierung Grenzpunkt Nr16 KW, Königlicher Wald. Heute Bayrische Staatsforsten




Höchster Punkt hier. Direkt am "Oberpfalzturm"




Oberpfalzturm. Wenn man das Bild zoomt, erkennt man vor dem Fahrrad eine leere weggeworfene Pizzaschachtel.
Wahnsinn, man braucht zu Fuss von irgendeiner Pizzadienst-/Hippsterzivilisation nach hierher zwei Stunden. Und die ganze Zeit die Schachtel dabei?? Und dann ist der Schmarrn auch noch kalt.???




Eisenharte Vogelwelt.




70er Jahre-Kult-Energy-Riegel Mr. Tom. Oldschool-Brotzeit mit rotem Tee. Die Isolierung der Fabric-cageless-Trinkflasche schafft es leider nicht, Tee (45Grad Celsius) nach Zeit t (2,5h) noch immer "warm" zu halten. Geschaetzte Trinktemperatur lag bei 15 Grad Celsius. Im Laufe der Tour wurde es geringer. Aber auch nach t=7h keine Kristallbildung. Auch nicht "unangenehm kalt". Im Rucksack sind zwei Satz Wechselklamotten. Die brauchts beim "auffi ond obe"




Statue bei der Burgruine. Ich finde die Dame mega-tough. Und sieht gut aus.
Oba do gfrierts Di scho beim Oschaugn.




Hab ich nun schon wiederholt im Wald an Wanderwegen gesehen. Der ewige Weihnachtsbaum.
Wusstet ihr, dass Menschen die sehr früh mit der Weihnachtsdeko beginnen und den Abbau derselben seeehr lange hinauszoegern laut einer "Spiegel"-recherche glücklicher sind als die Kurzschmuecker?




Burgruine Weissenstein.




Erst kommt das grosse Fat-Rad-Fahrzeug, dann hat das Fatbike was zum Spielen


Steinwald ist wenn man die Steine vor lauter Wald nicht sieht. Der Witz ist aber kein richtiger. Im Sommer ist fast alle Schönheit und Natur unter und hinter Unterbewuchs oder Brennesseln verborgen.
Das sind übrigens Wanderwege und ausgeprägt verblockt da durch den Wald. Aber die Wanderer sind selten dieser Zeit.


----------



## RennerR (8. Februar 2020)

heute morgen mal wieder das Salsa geritten...













Schönes Wochenende allen.


----------



## Biker-Flo (8. Februar 2020)

Servus,
Winklmoosalm vor ein paar Tagen.
War extrem eisig, aber schon cool wenn man mit Spikereifen an den Skifahrern vorbei fliegt, hoch und runterwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (8. Februar 2020)

gestern eine Tour versucht die ich im Winter noch nie gefahren bin. Hatte die Masse an Schnee leicht unterschätzt. Zum Glück war fast bis hoch geräumt, aber dann war mit Radl kein weiterkommen mehr. Dafür war das Runterrollen lassen genial...


----------



## HAT (8. Februar 2020)

beinahe...Winter


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Februar 2020)

Auch wir hatten heute den Schnee unterschätzt, die ersten 300hm gingen noch ganz gut, dann hat uns der erste Skitourengeher überholt! 
Dann haben wir uns für den direkten Weg entschieden, irgendwann war der Schnee bis zu 30cm tief und nur paar Fußstapfen zu sehn... 
Aber schaut selbst....


----------



## Knarfifrank (8. Februar 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Auch wir hatten heute den Schnee unterschätzt, die ersten 300hm gingen noch ganz gut, dann hat uns der erste Skitourengeher überholt!
> Dann haben wir uns für den direkten Weg entschieden, irgendwann war der Schnee bis zu 30cm tief und nur paar Fußstapfen zu sehn...
> Aber schaut selbst....
> Anhang anzeigen 976956Anhang anzeigen 976957Anhang anzeigen 976960Anhang anzeigen 976961Anhang anzeigen 976962Anhang anzeigen 976963


Wo war das denn? Coole Aktion


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Februar 2020)

Vom Kochel am Sonnenspitz hoch und dann wollten wir eigentlich hinten rum zum Sachenbach.
Nachdem wir schon so viel schieben mussten haben wir uns entschieden hinter der Kottalm hochzutragen.... (da das Baumstammbild)! 
Die Videos stell ich dann noch auf Insta ein, kappt hier leider nicht!
Das Stoppi Bild ist natürlich für @rumigali  
(war noch in der "Auffahrt", daher ist der Helm noch nicht am richtigen Platz)


----------



## Frankenracer (8. Februar 2020)

Heute bei schönsten Traumwetter das Fichtelgebirge mit den neuen Silverback gerockt, zum ersten Mal in diesen Jahr wo das Fatti richtig Schnee gesehen hat und es hat den Test mit sehr gut bestanden. Bilder vom Schneeberg und vom Fichtelsee zum Abschluss noch zum Prinzenfelsen ein absolut gelungener Tag...............


----------



## rumigali (8. Februar 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Das Stoppi Bild ist natürlich für @rumigali
> (war noch in der "Auffahrt", daher ist der Helm noch nicht am richtigen Platz)
> ...hab den Helm gestern extra aufgesetzt das es Forum konform ist.....war auch noch bei der Auffahrt


----------



## Fatster (8. Februar 2020)

Drei Dicke Dinger auf dem Weg „zum Albert“


----------



## rumigali (8. Februar 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Das Stoppi Bild ist natürlich für @rumigali
> (war noch in der "Auffahrt", daher ist der Helm noch nicht am richtigen Platz)


haha lustig...hab gestern extra den Helm aufgesetzt das es Forum konform ist, mein Pic entstand nämlich auch bei der Auffahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Februar 2020)

Danke  @Fatster  dann mach ich da doch gleich mal weiter


----------



## ursinator2.0 (9. Februar 2020)

Bisher kannte ich das weisse Zeug auf dem Fussboden nur von den Bildern hier im Thread, aber am Freitag war es (für mich) endlich soweit: Schnee, das erste mal in diesem Winter! Zwar nur ein wenig, aber überhaupt mal Schnee. Dürfte ein dreiviertel Jahr oder länger her sein, dass ich das letzte mal das Geräusch von Stollenreifen in leicht gefrorenem Schnee gehört hatte. Ausserdem ein wunderbar sonniger Tag.
Blick Richtung Altkönig:



Feldberg im Taunus:



Flowtrail Feldberg zweiter Teil:



Bis vor einigen Wochen noch voll bewaldet, dank Schädling und Notfällung nun Blick bis Frankfurt:




War dann heute (Samstag) nochmal auf 26*2.4-Bereifung oben, die Temperatur ist leicht nach oben gegangen, was ausgereicht hat, um den Schnee in Pampe zu verwandeln, wird vermutlich ganz weg sein, bis ich das nächste mal da hoch komme :-(



Schöne Grüsse


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. Februar 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 977041



Sehr coole Bilder, und Bikes, und offenbar Typen   
Das Grüne, ist das ein MAXX HURAXDAX? Welche Rahmengrösse ist das?


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2020)

eins hab ich noch....


----------



## Wilbi69 (9. Februar 2020)

Keinen Schnee vor den Fatbikes jedoch am Horizont hinten in den Alpen..trotzdem mega viel Freude heute im Wald mit Panoramablick am Ende  


Meine Beifahrerin wird auch mehr und mehr eins mit ihrem ICT 


Das macht mir auch Freude .Schönen Sonntag Jungs und Mädels wünsche ich.


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Februar 2020)

Schön das @Fatster Heute auch noch da war , deswegen hab ich ihm auch noch die Auffahrt zur Falkenhütte gezeigt. Das hat ihm aber noch nicht gereicht , also sind wir mit Erlaubnis des Liftbesitzers auch noch die steile Skipiste hoch   









































Schee woars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (9. Februar 2020)

Schnee???   Brauchen wir hier nicht! Bei uns geht Mann schon wieder (oder immer noch) baden ......





PS: Ok, wir waren es nicht. Aber nur weil der Rettungsturm nicht besetzt war 





Maik @Vegeta2205 war wieder zu Besuch und es ging natürlich wieder in Richtung Strand und anschließend an der Küste entlang.





Heiligendamm und im Hintergrund Kühlungsborn ..... weiter nach Nienhagen über Börgerende ....





.... kurzer Blick auf einen weiteren zum Glück unbesetzten Turm ..... und etwas östlicher .....





... ist das Grand Hotel in Heiligendamm nur  noch zu erahnen.





Im Hintergrund der Gespensterwald von Nienhagen. Hier trafen wir auf @Colt__Seavers , der uns ein weiteres Stück des Weges begleitete.
Sehr willkommen und für uns eine schöne Gelegenheit sein tolles Singular zu begutachten 

Ab Diedrichshagen ging es notwendigerweise leider recht unspektakulär wieder in Richtung Süden. Aber insgesamt eine schöne Runde, bei schönstem Sonnenschein


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. Februar 2020)




----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2020)

Heute noch schnell eine kleine Runde. Der Sturm fing schon an... .


Hier kämpft sich schon das erste, zarte, grüne Gras durch die alten Blätter... .






Als dann alles schwankte und der erste Baum schon umgekippt war, habe ich dann lieber abgebrochen und bin nach Hause geradelt  .
Mal schauen wie es nächstes Weekend im Wald aussieht... . Der Staatsforst hat es ja bis heute nicht geschafft, alle Wege vom letzten Sturm (letztes Jahr) freizuräumen... .  Wird wahrscheinlich wieder alles durcheinander liegen...


----------



## Fatster (9. Februar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> ... also sind wir mit Erlaubnis des Liftbesitzers auch noch die steile Skipiste hoch
> ...
> Schee woars



Steil? _Steil? _.. Gestern, zum Albert hoch, das war steil! 
Das heute, das war völlig irre steil!  ... aber saugeil!


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Februar 2020)

das schöne am Schnee ist, man kann das machen was man sich das ganze Jahr verkneift , schreddern und driften  ? 
ich erkenn mich da selbst manchmal nicht wieder 

Zitat Chris "lass das nicht den Jürgen sehn ‼"


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. Februar 2020)

Bayrischer Wald...


----------



## ChristianNO (11. Februar 2020)

Am Samstag mal wieder auf Waffel-Tour gewesen. Bei 5 Grad merkt man mit dem JJ 4.8", dass man den Schnee doch etwas pappig 
zusammendrückt. 
Die Loipa war dan vorheringen Schneefalls recht gut prepariert.

Hab mich bei 30-40cm Eisdicke auch mal auf den See gewag.






Und natürlich das obligate Waffelbild


----------



## Frostfalke (11. Februar 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Am Samstag mal wieder auf Waffel-Tour gewesen. Bei 5 Grad merkt man mit dem JJ 4.8", dass man den Schnee doch etwas pappig
> zusammendrückt.
> Die Loipa war dan vorheringen Schneefalls recht gut prepariert.
> 
> ...



Wie geht der JJ eigentlich auf Schnee?


----------



## ChristianNO (11. Februar 2020)

@Frostfalke mit ca 450 Spikes ansich sehr gut


----------



## Frostfalke (11. Februar 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> @Frostfalke mit ca 450 Spikes ansich sehr gut



Alles klar! Hab mich schon gewundert ;o).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianNO (12. Februar 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Alles klar! Hab mich schon gewundert ;o).



Wobei dir die Spikes im Schnee nicht wirklich helfen. Die brauch ich für die Wege im Wald, da dort momentan eher blankes Eis ist.
Auf den den Langlaufloipen war Pappschnee. Da konntest du bei jedem Tritt gut merken wie der Reifen sich in den Schnee drückt.
Aber es hat schon etwas von Eisspeedway wenn ich auf dem Rückweg die Wege  mit 50km/h runtergebrettert komme. Mit den
2.5mm Spikes klappt das sehr gut.


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Februar 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Wobei dir die Spikes im Schnee nicht wirklich helfen. Die brauch ich für die Wege im Wald, da dort momentan eher blankes Eis ist.
> Auf den den Langlaufloipen war Pappschnee. Da konntest du bei jedem Tritt gut merken wie der Reifen sich in den Schnee drückt.
> Aber es hat schon etwas von Eisspeedway wenn ich auf dem Rückweg die Wege  mit 50km/h runtergebrettert komme. Mit den
> 2.5m Spikes klappt das sehr gut.



Ui Was hast Du denn für einen Rahmen , das da Reifen mit 2,5m ( Meter ) lange Spikes rein passen


----------



## ChristianNO (12. Februar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ui Was hast Du denn für einen Rahmen , das da Reifen mit 2,5m ( Meter ) lange Spikes rein passen


Neidisch ??


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Februar 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Neidisch ??



Ne ne Du , ich steh nicht so auf Kratzspuren am Hintern


----------



## Fatster (12. Februar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ne ne Du , ich steh nicht so auf Kratzspuren am Hintern


----------



## Peng999 (12. Februar 2020)

Hier das aktuelle Duo im Odenwald bei Brombach


----------



## Lenny911 (12. Februar 2020)

Heute hatten die Fatbikewettergötter auch endlich ein Einsehen und auch bei mir gab es eine leichte geschlossene Schneedecke .





Leider kamen schon bald die ersten Hindernisse...





...natürlich wurde angepackt.









Belohnt wurde ich dann mit frischem Schnee in dem ich als Erster meine Spuren hinterlassen durfte.





Aber bei so manchem Baummikado konnte ich auch nichts mehr ausrichten 




Bei Drei Annen Hohne waren dann Spuren von Maxxis FBR/FBF zu finden. Hand hoch wenn das einer von euch war.

Als ich dann eine Pause machen wollte und mich grade zu Tee und Quarkteilchen gesellen wollte...





...tauchte ein Mitarbeiter der Landesforsten auf. Er wies mich freundlich drauf hin, dass es immer noch sau gefährlich wäre und überall Bäume in den Ästen hängen. Die Mitarbeiten sind noch dabei alles frei zu schneiden. Ich bedankte mich freundlich und erklärte ihm noch kurz meinen geplanten Weg (vorrangig an ehemaligen Sturmbruchflächen entlang wo eh nicht mehr viel steht) und schon war er wieder verschwunden.

Auf dem Weg Richtung Heimat entdeckte ich dann noch die Anbindebalken für Fatbikes...





...nur leider gab es weit und breit keinen Saloon für den Reiter .

Grüße aus dem nun auch weißen Harz und passt auf euch auf.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. Februar 2020)

Bin grad im Vogelsberg. Hoherodskopf.
Tour war zum Taufstein und bisserl durch die Waelder cruisen. Aber es ist noch viel gesperrt wegen der sturmbegruendeten Forstarbeiten. Auf dem Hoherodskopf wurden etwa 120 km/h gemessen
Leider hat sich eine Astgabel in den Umwerfer verhakt was mich ungeplant abfliegen liess mit seitlichem Ueberschlag. Gesichtsdesign im Stallone-Modus und Umwerfer an der Schwingfeder defekt.
Jo mei dann fahr ich auf dem kleinen Kettenrad bis das Ersatzteil kommt.
Der Bismarck-Turm war wie die meisten Wanderziele dieser Jahreszeit geschlossen, sodass ich für das Nutrail noch keine oldschool-Strava-Angeber- Plakette hab.
Macht nix, bin ja öfters hier.


Bismarckturm am Taufstein




Hochmoor nahe der Nidda-Quelle




Angeber-Baepperle vom Taufstein am Cannondale


----------



## Lenny911 (12. Februar 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Leider hat sich eine Astgabel in den Umwerfer verhakt was mich ungeplant abfliegen liess mit seitlichem Ueberschlag. Gesichtsdesign im Stallone-Modus und Umwerfer an der Schwingfeder defekt.


 
Glück im Unglück das nicht mehr passiert ist. Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (14. Februar 2020)

Algovia Beach Tours   .


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. Februar 2020)

Winter ..aber die Sonne ist auch schön ..Blick von der Seestrasse Richtung Konstanz und Inselhotel 


Dann Richtung Schweiz Österreich 





Rechts die Alpen..herrlich..noch einmal Richtung Stadt 


Und ab in den natürlichen Lebensraum 


Sabines Spuren als schöner Hintergrund für mein Bike 


Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Dr.Struggle (15. Februar 2020)

Heute mal alle möglichen Bedingungen mitgenommen.... oben tiefer,weicher Schnee,dann runter auf teils schönen Wandertrampelpfaden und unten gut durchweichter Boden und komplett schneefrei,war sehr spaßig  ?


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Februar 2020)

@Dr.Struggle schön was von dir zu sehn!
Jetzt E statt Fully?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (15. Februar 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Dr.Struggle schön was von dir zu sehn!
> Jetzt E statt Fully?


Ja ich war aufgrund anderer Hobbys recht verhindert und das biken kam leider ins Hintertreffen... soll sich aber wieder ändern! Nein das Fully hab ich nach wie vor (und wird auch brav bleiben  )ebenso wie mein Farley! Hatte zusätzlich noch ein Kenevo und weil eben viel zu wenig Zeit blieb entschied ich das eines mit "E" weg muß. Dachte erst an das fette,aber als ich dann mal wieder den Vorderreifen reinsteckte und es mir so angesehen hab war völlig klar daß das eine Schwachsinns-Idee ist  Ich steh einfach auf die dicken Reifen,nicht nur optisch auch vom Fahrverhalten taugt mir das einfach.Folglich kam nach nicht mal 1,5 Jahren das Kenevo weg.Ein richtiges Hammerbike,Downhiller mit eingebautem Lift! Aber mir "reicht" das Levo Fat und da häng ich mehr dran.Bei wenig Zeit hat das "E" halt Vorteile doch zu paar Abfahrten zu kommen,freu mich aber auch schon wieder auf das Synergy


----------



## Fatster (15. Februar 2020)

Winter en Benniga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (16. Februar 2020)

So. Nach 2 Tagen Intensivstation ? im Keller und Einkleben eines quasi neuen Hüftgelenks  ist die dicke braune Wildsau wieder fahr- & sprungbeit.  .



Hier das spontane Testgelände: B34 Autobahnzubringer to Fahradhighway to Schießplatzparkplatz Doublejump.


----------



## rsu (16. Februar 2020)

Nach einer Woche “Höhentraining” beim Wintersport, ging es bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen knapp 400hm nach oben. Ich bilde mir auch jedes Mal ein dass es viel leichter geht? Der “Kleine” ist auch förmlich nach oben geflogen?





Aber kaum ist man mal eine Woche weg sieht es so aus, das war mal ein Trail ?





PS: nein das war nicht wegen Sturm, ist halt ein Wirtschaftswald und jetzt ist wieder Erntezeit...


----------



## Eddy2012 (17. Februar 2020)

Ganz ohne Schnee  -  nicht auszuhalten!!!

Deshalb eine Woche Ramsau am Dachstein:

Ein knapper halber Meter des weißen Glückes - die Welt war in Ordnung!












"Bleifreies Buntes" (alkoholfreies Hefe mit Heidelbeersaft) auf der Halseralm




Basislager Ramsau Beach




Schee war´s...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fatster (17. Februar 2020)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Schnee  -  nicht auszuhalten!!!
> 
> Deshalb eine Woche Ramsau am Dachstein:
> 
> ...



Truck fahrn aber bleifreies Buntes trinken ..  .. saugeil!  

Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass ein Mancher schon wegen Weniger verhaftet wurde!


----------



## ChristianNO (17. Februar 2020)

Moin

Am Wochenende wieder auf Waffel-Tour gewesen   Diesmal mal die lange Runde über 35km













HIer eigentlich eher ein Bild für Herrn Ruthe. ( http://www.ruthe.de  ---> Bieber & Baum )













So sah es einen Tag später aus, nachdem Sturm und Regen durch waren. Schön überschwemmt das Eis.





Das obligatorische Waffelbild:





Unterwegs wie schon vor zwei Wochen....und auch noch exakt an der gleichen Stelle Espen von Kindernay getroffen.

Mvh

Christian


----------



## Rommos (18. Februar 2020)

Mal etwas den Kopf durchlüften lassen....weniger HM, mehr Gegenwindmeter


----------



## 2378TCDD (21. Februar 2020)

Leider kein Schnee am See  (also Bodensee)

Neuen "Sabine"-induzierten Jump entdeckt  :



Hmm obwohl, mit Säge und Gleichgewicht könnte er gehen ...

Enjoy!


----------



## Wilbi69 (23. Februar 2020)

Gestern mit Herzdame und mega Blick über den See und die Alpen glasklar 


Meine Herzdame hat sichtlich Freude an ihrem ICT und an Valentin habs bs die blauen Foxhandschuhe passend 


Herrlicher Anblick nach der Samstagstour 


Sonntag alleine los in Sabines Revier 





Suchbild:Wo ist der Minion  


Echte 4.8 er Spur 


Dann wieder Sabine hat gewütet im Trail


Umdrehen Richtung Weiher 


Hinten eine Gruppe Reiher...schön wars. Grüsse


----------



## 2378TCDD (23. Februar 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Gestern mit Herzdame und mega Blick über den See und die Alpen glasklar Anhang anzeigen 985091
> Meine Herzdame hat sichtlich Freude an ihrem ICT und an Valentin habs bs die blauen Foxhandschuhe passend Anhang anzeigen 985088
> Herrlicher Anblick nach der Samstagstour Anhang anzeigen 985092
> Sonntag alleine los in Sabines Revier
> ...


Hehe, den Fatbike-Flixbus kenne ich irgendwie....




Heute unverschämterweise mit den dünnen unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## ChristianNO (24. Februar 2020)

Moin

Auch wenn sich das Eis auf den Forstwegen ein wenig zurückzieht, so hat es immer noch den grössten Anteil.
Also noch keine Zeit auf Spikes zu verzichten.

Dienstag soll es wieder ein bischen schneien und die nächste Woche soll sich doch eher in negative Temperaturen
abspielen. Vielleicht schaffe ich dann ja noch mein geplantes Foto unter der einen Hängebrücke.
Gestern noch mal Bilder auf dem See vor der Waffelbude gemacht. Die Tage vorher hatte es ordentlich geregnet
und das Wasser auf dem Eis hatte wieder angefangen zu frieren. Es ist schon ein sehr eigenartiges Gefühl, das Eis unter
den Reifen knistern zu hören, obwohl man weis, dass die Eisdecke 30-40cm dick ist.









Das obligatorische Waffelbild darf nicht fehlen





Mvh

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (24. Februar 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Auch wenn sich das Eis auf den Forstwegen ein wenig zurückzieht, so hat es immer noch den grössten Anteil.
> Also noch keine Zeit auf Spikes zu verzichten.
> ...



Lustig, beim Zitieren zeigt es mir die Fotos richtig an. Ansonsten sehe ich in Deinem Post nur rote X-Bilder... .


----------



## ChristianNO (24. Februar 2020)

Scheint irgendwie an der Funktion mit den Links zu liegen. Die Bilder sind ja nur verlinkt.

Ich war auch gerade irrtiert......mal abwarten, ob sich das über Tag noch berappelt.


----------



## HawG (26. Februar 2020)

Hallo, bin neu hier.... aber so viel schon mal , Fatbike fahren ist geil


----------



## versteher (26. Februar 2020)

Herzlich willkommen ??


----------



## Lenny911 (26. Februar 2020)

Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Februar 2020)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns!


----------



## Berganbeter (26. Februar 2020)

Hi! Willkommen im Club der Fätten  
Schon gesehen?:




__





						Meinungen zu Fuji 2015 WENDIGO oder SE BIKES 2015 [email protected] Fatbike
					

Servas Kameraden.  Da es mit meinem "Traumbike" Felt DD30 ja soooo schnell nix wird, bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Fatty im Bereich 1.300.- € +-200.- was ich bis Weihnachten noch bekommen könnte....  auf der Suche hab ich mal wieder was Neues gefunden:   Fuji 2015 WENDIGO Fatbike...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Peng999 (26. Februar 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier.... aber so viel schon mal , Fatbike fahren ist geil



Wo du recht hast haste Recht


----------



## HawG (26. Februar 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Hi! Willkommen im Club der Fätten
> Schon gesehen?:
> 
> 
> ...


 Ja, bin ich schon länger am lesen , aber danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HawG (26. Februar 2020)

Danke für die nette Begrüssung 
 letzte Ausfahrt am vergangenen WE , super auf Schnee.


----------



## Waits (26. Februar 2020)

Erster Schnee in diesem Winter, jetzt kann Sommer... ?



Sein erster Schnee im Leben, ...am Wochenende folgt dann Sandstrand.


----------



## 2378TCDD (26. Februar 2020)

After-Work-Schnee-Am-See-mini-Session....
Immerhin ist der Weißanteil der Landschaft hier am Bodensee gestiegen, schon mal die richtige Richtung   :






Start für den spassigen Abwärts-Teil. Übrigens total legal in Baden Württemberg, (man darf da nur auf Trails fahren über 2m Breite) da hier ja kein Trail ist, sondern nur Wald: also alles gut 



Ich liebe diese Stelle, vor allem den Drop-In :







Morgen Schnee angesagt, kann nur besser werden 
Juhu!


----------



## HawG (26. Februar 2020)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Morgen Schnee angesagt, kann nur besser werden
> Juhu!


...also hier schneit es ☃️ Oberjoch?


----------



## HawG (27. Februar 2020)

Doch ein paar Stunden Sonne    Oberallgäu


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Februar 2020)

Gestern Nacht kam endlich Schnee der länger als fünf Minuten liegen bleibt. Also rauf aufs Rad mitten in der Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (28. Februar 2020)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht kam endlich Schnee der länger als fünf Minuten liegen bleibt. Also rauf aufs Rad mitten in der Nacht.
> 
> Klasse..mache ich auch so..machs auch im Office so und übergebe an meine Leute und fahre heim zum Fatbiken wenns schneit


----------



## Frostfalke (28. Februar 2020)

Ich machs noch anders: Wir machen zu und fahren zusammen Rad bei uns . Prioritäten müssen gesetzt werden!


----------



## chris4711 (28. Februar 2020)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht kam endlich Schnee der länger als fünf Minuten liegen bleibt. Also rauf aufs Rad mitten in der Nacht.




Gute Einstellung. Konnte zwar nicht früher Schluss machen (wie ... sorry, jetzt hätte ich fast Frostbeule geschrieben (Spaß!)... wie Wilbi69 und Frostfalke), aber gestern auf der Heimfahrt wars ziemlich weiss; da war schon klar, dass fat geradelt wird. Wenngleich zu Hause nix mehr war mit Schnee. Nirgendwo. Fernglas geholt und ganz grob die nahen Weinberge analysiert... nichts, gar nichts.
Dachte mir, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein. Der möglicherweise einzige Schneetag und ich kann nicht im Schnee radeln.
Tja was solls, bevor Frust entsteht einfach machen. Bin losgefahren. Immer weiter in den Wald hinein / bergauf. Zwischendrin wurde es plötzlich heller auf dem Boden und ringsherum und: ich konnte die Lampe ne Leuchtstufe niedriger einstellen weil ... Schnee  bis ganz oben wurde alles weiss. Wirklich überall! Es war besser als Weihnachten. Keine Verwandtschaft und Schnee. Ich hatte schon fast vergessen wie geil das war, im Weiss zu fahren und auch manchmal mehr und manchmal weniger sanft auf die Fratze zu fallen.
Natürlich gibts keine Bilder, weil ich das Handy zu Hause vergessen habe 
Daher nur ein NachherBeweisPhoto.



Schnee wars


----------



## HawG (28. Februar 2020)

Hier , Grünten , war heute dann zu viel Schnee zum bergauf fahren deswegen bin ich zum Schneeschuh Wandern was aber auch schön war.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Februar 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Hier , GrüntenAnhang anzeigen 987351 , war heute dann zu viel Schnee zum bergauf fahren deswegen bin ich zum Schneeschuh Wandern was aber auch schön war. Anhang anzeigen 987348



Fatbike verloren, oder was?


----------



## HawG (29. Februar 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Fatbike verloren, oder was?


 haha...nein, hier ist es , Oytal ,Oberstdorf.


----------



## bikebecker (29. Februar 2020)

Hallo 
Heute mal mit dem Dicken unterwegs. 



Die Spikes fahre ich seit November auch nur spazieren, der ganze Winter fand  hier am letzten Donnerstag statt.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Speedskater (29. Februar 2020)

Ich habe für den Winter einen Satz VanHelgas, die liegen noch in der Ecke. Ich denke die Sommerreifen bleben drauf.


----------



## bikebecker (29. Februar 2020)

Wenn der Winter nicht wieder an Ostern kommt, brauchst du sie auch nicht.


----------



## Knarfifrank (29. Februar 2020)

eine kurze schnelle Gaudirunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (29. Februar 2020)

Nachmittagsrunde vor dem Regen:

ICT und "therapeutisches Gerät" oberhalb der Landgrafenschlucht





Drachenstein






linke Abfahrt mit "Bucky´s Trail" nach Mosbach  -  rechts geht´s zur "Hohen Sonne"




unterhalb der Wartburg




Es wird Zeit, dass es wärmer wird! Schnee sehen wir sowieso nicht...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## madone (29. Februar 2020)

Gaudirunde Teil 2 ... leider kaum noch Schnee gefunden


----------



## Deleted 528194 (29. Februar 2020)

so a 4 Nuller hod sei Berechtigung
No Spam Fabi ?


----------



## HawG (1. März 2020)

madone schrieb:


> Gaudirunde Teil 2 ... leider kaum noch Schnee gefunden



Montag -Dienstag kommt nochmal Schnee....zumindest hier Oberstdorf/Kleinwalsertal


----------



## madone (1. März 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Montag -Dienstag kommt nochmal Schnee....zumindest hier Oberstdorf/Kleinwalsertal


Schau ma mal wie lang der dann noch liegen bleibt ... Tölzer Land liegt wohl tiefer ?


----------



## HawG (1. März 2020)

madone schrieb:


> Schau ma mal wie lang der dann noch liegen bleibt ... Tölzer Land liegt wohl tiefer ?


ja leider nicht lange


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. März 2020)

Durch den Sturm hats den Schnee ganz schön Verfrachtet


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2020)

Fatbikebiker66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 987953
> so a 4 Nuller hod sei Berechtigung
> No Spam Fabi ?



Warum lässt du deine Provokationen nicht einfach sein? 
Du hast schon recht, "so a 4 Nuller hod sei Berechtigung" - persönliche Beleidigungen jedoch nicht. 
Und du weißt genau, dass ich damit nicht den "No Spam Fabi" meine. 

Schade, dass du wieder genau da weitermachst, wo du aufgehört hast. Was hast du denn davon?


----------



## yo_eddy (1. März 2020)

War auch im Wald...noch bisschen Schnee gefunden:





Ab Fuchstanz war's ne üble Matsche...kein Spaß...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (1. März 2020)

Hier von Schnee weit und breit keine Spur...
Wetter für Frühjahrsputz 





Danach noch Wetter zum wieder dreckig machen ?


----------



## Starter77 (1. März 2020)

Heute einen trockenen Moment genutzt.


----------



## HawG (1. März 2020)

Funkensonntag im Allgäu   Schönen Abend


----------



## Wilbi69 (2. März 2020)

Gestern in Nidwalden Schweiz mit Guide Lukas (Stöckli) .erst langer Uphill mit Blick auf:




 den Vierwaldstettersee 














































Dann Rösti auf ner Hütte und rein in die Schneeschuhe:



Bis zu einer Monsterspalte und klettern:





War heftig steil und mühsam die Spalte hoch.Und endch wieder auf die Bikes







e
Heftig..puh..und am Ende zurück zur Belohnung abwärts auf den Fatbikes 


Ein traumhaftes fattes Erlebnis..der Lukas ist ein super Guide .


----------



## Wilbi69 (2. März 2020)

Sorry für doppelte Bilder


----------



## Starter77 (2. März 2020)

Sind doch schön, die kann man sich auch öfter ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HawG (2. März 2020)

Sehr schöne Gegend....tolle Foto  Sieht man das es eine schöne Tour war


----------



## ChristianNO (3. März 2020)

Wir hatten letzten doch mal ein paar Tage mit -10 Grad.....aber keinen Schnee.....aber die Spikes machen sich ja gut.











Aber immerhin konnte ich den Beweis antreten, dass Titan-Fatbike-Fahrer über Wasser gehen können. 





Hier noch das obligatorische Waffelbild.


----------



## HawG (3. März 2020)

.Heute vormittag....  4.8er im Schnee ist toll.


----------



## skaster (3. März 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> .Heute vormittag....  4.8er im Schnee ist toll.
> Anhang anzeigen 989223Anhang anzeigen 989224Anhang anzeigen 989225


Ohne Handschuhe ?


----------



## ChristianNO (3. März 2020)

@skaster ist wahrscheinlich mit Photoshop bearbeitet und die Bilder eigentlich vom letzten Sommer


----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Ohne Handschuhe ?



Wenn man den Selbstauslöser bedienen, Das Handy/die Kamera absetzen und danach wieder einpacken muss, ist es einfacher, die Handschuhe gleich ausgezogen zu lassen


----------



## HawG (3. März 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn man den Selbstauslöser bedienen, Das Handy/die Kamera absetzen und danach wieder einpacken muss, ist es einfacher, die Handschuhe gleich ausgezogen zu lassen


Das stimmt mit der Kamera und dem Selbstauslöser.... obwohl ich bis minus 10 Grad immer ohne Handschuhe laufe/fahre . Habe immer warme Hände  ...nur bei eiskaltem Wind merke ich es an den Händen und zieh Handschuhe an. Der Wind kühlt enorm aus.


----------



## HawG (3. März 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Ohne Handschuhe ?


Meistens....Handschuhe sind wenn eher Schutz zb. beim Skifahren als das sie meine Hände wärmen müssten.


----------



## HawG (3. März 2020)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> @skaster ist wahrscheinlich mit Photoshop bearbeitet und die Bilder eigentlich vom letzten Sommer


Letzter Sommer....so weit brauchen wir nicht zurück, - das war eine Woche vorher. Frühlingswetter ....
 kaum zu glauben wie das diesen Winter hin und her geht,....


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. März 2020)

Auf dem Weg zu einem Wald-Café.
Das hatte leider geschlossen. War trotzdem eine interessante Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (4. März 2020)

Ganz unten im Tal ist bei uns der Schnee auch weg , aber kaum fährt man ein paar Meter hoch , sieht es schon gleich anders aus


----------



## Lenny911 (5. März 2020)

Heute mal Kaffee im Freien getrunken.


----------



## Eddy2012 (6. März 2020)

Unspektakuläre Feierabendrunde beim zur Zeit üblichen Dreckwetter...









Nicht´s Halbes und nichts Ganzes. Hoffentlich ist der Schmodder bald vorbei!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Waits (6. März 2020)

Keine Berge, kein Schnee ...Aber viel Sand und  Nord See. ?
Heute Morgen




Ureinwohner


----------



## Waits (7. März 2020)

Reiche noch ein Foto von heute Morgen nach.


----------



## hw_doc (7. März 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Reiche noch ein Foto von heute Morgen nach.
> Anhang anzeigen 991133



Besser Hund als Reifen platt!  B)


----------



## Waits (7. März 2020)

Der Wolf ist nicht platt, macht nur Platz fürs Foto.?
Ergänzung, Wolf bestimmt das Tempo und ich fahre hinterher.  Speed-Diagramm und Strecke zum obigen Foto.
Pinkelrunde vor dem Frühstück.


----------



## RoDeBo (7. März 2020)

Das Fahrrad ist ein Schmuckstück, aber der Hund ist der Hammer wie er da die Robbe gibt!!!


----------



## RoDeBo (7. März 2020)

Rein für den Kopf doch noch eine kleine Runde gedreht...nix besonderes...





Aber mit Aussage ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (7. März 2020)

Endlich wieder Biken.... 

Danke an @Fatbikebiker66 für Bilder und Videos!


----------



## Curtis_Newton (8. März 2020)

Schnell das kurze Eifelwinter Intermezzo ausgenutzt.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (8. März 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## Waits (8. März 2020)

Ist ja ein starker Kontrast zwischen Eifel und Insel.  ?


----------



## hw_doc (8. März 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad ist ein Schmuckstück, aber der Hund ist der Hammer wie er da die Robbe gibt!!!



Nur nicht mit nem Kicker verwechseln, so mitten auf'm Trail!  ?


----------



## Wilbi69 (8. März 2020)

Sonntagmittag Ausflug .Blick auf den Gnadensee (Seeteil hinter der Insel Reichenau) 


Danach ab in den Wald hinter der Schmiederklinik wo auch der Schumi gewesen sein soll 


Dann Spur von Sabine 


Und dann in das echte Fatbikehabitat 


Das lieben die Minions und dann noch auf den Trail 


Schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. März 2020)

Heute bei Sonnenaufgang   .

Mit...und ohne Ratt.


----------



## Speedskater (8. März 2020)

Zwei Titan Moppel im Taunus


----------



## yo_eddy (8. März 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Zwei Titan Moppel im Taunus



War 'ne klasse Tour, vielen Dank an Dich und Michi für's Guiden. Führt - nachdem mich die feste Sattelstütze auf dem Viktoriatrail ein wenig in Schwierigkeiten gebracht hat - zu Sekundärinvestitionen...

Detail:




Grüße,
Axel


----------



## dertutnix (8. März 2020)

Und tatsächlich einen Hauch von Schnee gefunden, jetzt braucht es mal etwas Wärme und trockene Tage, damit die Wege durchtrocknen können


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. März 2020)

tja, und an der Weinstraße hatte es heute >10° und es blühen u.a. die Mandelbäume


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. März 2020)

heute seit langem auch mal wieder das kleine grüne Dickerle ausgeführt, wollt schon fast den Sommer HR draufmachen


----------



## Waits (9. März 2020)

Heute Morgen relaxe Runde am Dünenrand.


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. März 2020)

Gestern rund um Eisenach bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen







Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Wilbi69 (9. März 2020)

Endlich wieder ein fattes Teil in Zürich und gleich eine Afterworkrunde (Uetliberg)






Dann lief mir das licht weg 


Schön wars


----------



## 2378TCDD (9. März 2020)

Do wos noa ghert (deutsch : da wo es hin gehört) (das Dicke  ) !
Sonntag bei Traumwetter in Pischa/Davos kurz Powdern zum Warmmachen und dann auf die dicke braune Wildsau gestiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waits (10. März 2020)

Weiter nördlich,  ...aber heiter bis wolkig über dem Streusand.  ?


----------



## hw_doc (10. März 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Weiter nördlich,  ...aber heiter bis wolkig über dem Streusand.  ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 992855



Hoffe, das Eisen ist imprägniert!


----------



## Waits (10. März 2020)

Wenn es das nicht abkann, ...hätte es kein Stahlbike werden sollen. ? 
Aber, es wird nach jeder Strandfahrt geduscht, Bremsen und Antrieb betteln darum.


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. März 2020)

im Rahmen der Forums Challenge ein kurzes Video....

Hier noch paar Schnipsel


----------



## HawG (12. März 2020)

Abendrunde


----------



## Wilbi69 (12. März 2020)

Noch eine Abendrunde 


Gestern auf dem Huradax mit den Minions und heute Fatboy mit JJ ..ist ein wenig wie Fliegen dagegen

aber Beides ist  schönen Abend


----------



## Dirty-old-man (13. März 2020)

Im Grenzgebiet Niederbayerns nahe der Oberpfalz. Ich wollte mir mal die von @Lenka K. im "Wo bin ich-Thema" beschriebene Wegesituation zum Teufelsfelsen anschauen.
Der Wanderweg im Bereich Teufelsfels ist fast nicht begehbar und mit dem Fahrrad noch fastiger nicht fahrbar. Acht seit langem ungeräumte gefallene Bäume und ein nur zu erahnender oder mit Waldläufererfahrung zu vermutende "Wege" mit 0,15 bis 0,2 m Breite , dazwischen sehr vereinzelt die rote Rechteckmarkierung, dazu dorniger Unterbewuchs schon im Winter, lassen hier echtes Single-Abenteuer aufkommen. Vor allem im Sommerbewuchs denke ich ist kurze Hose falsch gewählt.  


Hier geht ein Weg durch



Hier auch





Es weht starker Wind. Handschuhe und so sturmsicher festbinden




Ideal aber sicher für Ausbildung am Kompass oder kleinere Wildnisübungen. Aber echt nur mit langen Klamotten.

Auf dem Weg gibt es im lichteren Wald derzeit auch einen Ostereierbaum.



Heute ist die vierte Fahrt auf der Strecke. Wieder mal Betonfundamente gefunden.




Der Lenker ist 70cm breit. Der Wald gewinnt. Im Hintergrund die Wegmarke. Aber eigentlich ists schön hier. Volles outback. Wenn ich einen Piratenschatz vergraben müsste - ich wählte was in Niederbayern


----------



## Waits (14. März 2020)

Mal anders unterwegs.  ?


----------



## Deleted 528194 (14. März 2020)

Bike danach sofort desinfiziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (14. März 2020)

Eigentlich sind die Aussichten den Umständen entsprechend ganz gut...




Der Vorderreifen war ne gute Wahl bei den nassen Verhältnissen im Wald. Hoffentlich wird er langsam mal dicht...


----------



## Eddy2012 (15. März 2020)

Samstag Richtung Rennsteig...

5-Minuten-Weg









Wartburgblick Nähe "Hohe Sonne"






Oberhalb von Ruhla war schweres Gerät unterwegs - Fatbikespuren sind dagegen fast unsichtbar...




Scharfenburg in Thal im letzten Sonnenlicht




Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (15. März 2020)

Heute am Sonntag im Hainich - Frühlingserwachen...













Trotz des schönen Wetters waren sehr wenig Leute unterwegs. Aber wen wundert das, bei der allgemeinen Stimmung...
Schön war´s trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen...).

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fatster (15. März 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Es war ein Gemetzel  ... aber der Reihe nach ...
> Anhang anzeigen 958564
> 
> Das Jahr wurde mit ohne „E“ begonnen und es sollte daher auch, allen Widrigkeiten zum Trotz, mit ohne „E“nden. Also mit der gebotenen Demut den Bergepanzer von der Wand gehievt und während des Einrollens - also solange die Hände noch nicht vor Erschöpfung zittern - paar schöne Motive eingefangen.
> ...



Murmeltiertag




Geiler Anblick




Schöner Ausblick




Auf den ersten Blick schien es so, als sei noch kein Einziges geschlüpft ?




.. beim genauen Hinsehen dann festgestellt, dass hier (vermutlich) vollfatte „Nesträuber“ am Werke waren .. ? .. ne, er war‘s nicht, er hatte die ganze Zeit ein Alibi ?




.. se Wold is still wonderful ..




Und wieder die Trepp-epp-epp-eppe ..




... yeeeaaahhaaaaa ?




Diesesmal haben sich die Feiglinge beim Anblick des Trucks schon vorher ergeben .. menno  ...




... dabei hatte er sich so auf bisschen Rumgealbere gefreut 




Naja, wenigstens wurde es Zuhause dann noch ein Gemetzel ..




Ende gut, alles gut! ?


----------



## Starter77 (15. März 2020)

Mit dem Damenrad 50km zum Silbersee




Danach gab es eine kleine Stärkung


----------



## Starter77 (15. März 2020)

Gestern die "Außenstelle" vom WDR besucht











Habe das Kona nochmal häufiger bewegt die letzten Tage (130km die letzten drei Tage)

Rollt quasi von alleine 

Bin jetzt im März bei 302km, nicht schlecht für Monatshalbzeit. Fahren ohne Fatty jeglicher Art: 0,0%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (15. März 2020)

Ich war heute auch mit Moppel in der Wetterau unterwegs.

Hier ist normalerweise nur eine Wiese und bei Hochwasser bildet sich hier die Wetterauer Seenplatte.








Im Hintergrund der Taunus


----------



## ChristianNO (16. März 2020)

Moin......

Letzte Woche gab es nicht, da ich da als Helfer beim Langaluf-WorldCup und RawAir-Skispringen unterwegs wars.
Sonntags gabs den Regen waagerecht und wind in Böen mit über 10m/s. Gutes Training für das Imunsystem da 
von 08:00 - 14:30 draussen zu stehen.

Eigentlich sollte leztes Wochenende der Aufbau vom Schiesstand für den Biathlon-WorldCup beginnen, aber der wurde ja wegen 
Corona-Virus komplett gestrichen.

Deshalb die Chance genutzt wieder radeln gehen und noch einen Punkt auf meiner Winterliste abgehakt, den ich schon lange 
machen wollte......dass es die Nächte von Do->Fr und Fr->Sa auch noch Temperaturen unter -10Grad hatte war zusätzliche Motivation.

Nehmen wit mal ein altes Bild.......in der Mitte sieht man eine Hägebrücke.......da wollte ich immer schon mal hin.





Wie gesagt......kalte Temperaturen sorgten für beste Verhältnisse, um da hinzugelangen.








Der Weg dann weiter den ganzen See runter war dann ein einziger Kampf mit dem Gegenwind bei 7-8m/s laut Wetterbericht.
Dieser Wind war dann allerdings zum Schluss bei Queerung des zweiten Sees um so angenehmer.





Das obligatorische Waffelbild muss derzeit leider wegen Corona-Virus ausfallen, da die norwegische Skivereinigung alle
Verpflegungsstation geschlossen. hat


----------



## rumigali (16. März 2020)

Verabschiede mich mit regelwidrigen Bilder in die Schmalspursaison....das Fatty bekommt seinen wohlverdienten Sommerschlaf.


----------



## yo_eddy (16. März 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> ....das Fatty bekommt seinen wohlverdienten Sommerschlaf.



WHAT??? 

Aber schöne Gegend, wo ist das?

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Starter77 (16. März 2020)

Heute nochmal das geniale Wetter genutzt


----------



## rumigali (16. März 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> WHAT???
> 
> Aber schöne Gegend, wo ist das?
> 
> ...


Im Inntal zwischen Rosenheim und Kufstein...Und ja hab noch mehr Räder im Stall die auch mal ausgeführt werden wollen.


----------



## Lenny911 (16. März 2020)

Sonne tanken war heute angesagt...


----------



## Starter77 (17. März 2020)

Die einen hamstern Klopapier,
ich habe mich für Silo Tape entschieden





Komische Schilder gesehen





Schön war's auf jeden Fall!


----------



## skaster (17. März 2020)

Nur ein kurzer Test, nach Einbau der neuen Scheiben. Dachte schon ich schaff es nicht mehr vor Sonnenuntergang.






Gut, wenn man nur auf die andere Straßenseite muss.


----------



## Wilbi69 (17. März 2020)

Um nicht im Stau an der nun mühsamen Grenze Schweiz Deutschland zu stehen lieber ne schöne Abendrunde in Zürich im Wald über Zürich Altstetten 


Was ist das ? 




die Die Sonne lugt durchs Gehölz





Abendrot 


Gute Nacht fatte Familie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (17. März 2020)

Starter: Da hat der Schildbürger wieder mal das falsche Pulverl eingworfen,oder kriegt man das bei Euch schon in der Kinderstube?


----------



## fatbikepeg (18. März 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Heute nochmal das geniale Wetter genutzt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 996324
> Anhang anzeigen 996325Anhang anzeigen 996326



Ähm öhm, ich dachte du hättest den Truck aufgegeben??  



Starter77 schrieb:


> So das war's. Gleich geht es in den Karton.
> Danke für die schöne Zeit ?Anhang anzeigen 934322


----------



## Starter77 (18. März 2020)

Einen ja


----------



## Starter77 (18. März 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Starter: Da hat der Schildbürger wieder mal das falsche Pulverl eingworfen,oder kriegt man das bei Euch schon in der Kinderstube?



Ich finde die "Sache" mit dem Klopapier einfach nur lächerlich 
Allerdings kann ich das Verhalten - was das Verbrauchsmaterial für den Hintern anbelangt - hier auf dem Land noch nicht so ganz bestätigen.

Weiter sollte die Diskussion hier aber nicht führen, die wird an anderen Orten schon zu genüge geführt denke ich...


----------



## 2378TCDD (18. März 2020)

Ahrgh. Dem Sars-Cov2 (noch) After Work-technisch entflohen. Damit das doofe Virus mich nicht findet mal zur Sicherheit ohne Kopf das Foto


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. März 2020)

Niederbayern, nahe Donau/Alkofen/Eiermuehle/Lengfeld auf der Anhöhe bei einem Golfplatz.
Wie immer in Gruppengröße der kleinsten natürlichen Zahl


----------



## cherokee190 (21. März 2020)

Auf Grund grober Vernachlässigung seit Dienstag, den Samstag zum Mittwoch gemacht.
Deshalb den heutigen Vormittag mal mit dem Wednesday genutzt. Trotz viel Sonne war es eisig kalt und wie immer recht windig .....





























.........!


----------



## ChristianNO (23. März 2020)

Irgendwie muss man ja dem HomeOffice-Koller entkommen 

Dazu gab es nochmal zwei recht kalte Nächte, obwohl es die Tage vorher recht warm war.
Der Betreiber der Verpflegungsstation meldete am Mittwoch an seinem See eine Eisdicke von 70cm.......da konnte man es
doch noch mal wagen, übers Eis zu fahren.







Man konnte aber schon einige länge Risse im Eis sehen.....baldige Schollenbildung. In den einen oder anderen Riss konnte man
ca. 10-15cm reingucken. Kurz zuvor muss aber noch eine mit einem Schneescooter da lang sein, der sie Stangen zur Orientierung
eingesammelt hat.

Zur Orientierung noch ein Kartenausschnitt, wo die beiden Bilder aufgenommen wurden.




Ganz oben etwas links oberhalb der Spur sieht man die Hängebrücke eingezeichnet.

Das dürfte der letzte Ritt übers Eis gewesen sein, da die Gefahr dann bei den milden Temperaturen doch zu gross wird.


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. März 2020)

Ein bisschen frische Luft geschnappt und Bärlauch gesammelt   









Mit ein paar Kräutern und Tomatenstückchen gibt das ein wunderbares Pesto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (24. März 2020)

Der Letzte macht das Licht aus...  .


----------



## jaja007 (24. März 2020)

War zwar nicht mit dem Fatbike unterwegs. Aber habe das Wochenende genutzt und die Kiste mal entlackt.
Fehlt noch eine neue Kette und ein neuer Schaltzug


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. März 2020)

Heute im "ride the mullet like a bullet"-Modus mit 4.0-27.5 / 4.0-26

Jou mou des? Mou ma dees?
Jou des mou. Traktion is dees, wannst di nit gschmiissa hot

???


----------



## versteher (24. März 2020)

Naaa - suwos mou niad sai!
Ez is widdä alles vullä dreeg und baaz ....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. März 2020)

jaja007 schrieb:


> War zwar nicht mit dem Fatbike unterwegs. Aber habe das Wochenende genutzt und die Kiste mal entlackt.
> Fehlt noch eine neue Kette und ein neuer SchaltzugAnhang anzeigen 1000887Anhang anzeigen 1000888Anhang anzeigen 1000889


Mir gefällt es in raw.
Wie hast du die Oberfläche behandelt? Sieht etwas scheckig aus.


----------



## McDreck (24. März 2020)

Passt das hier her? Will eigentlich keinen eigenen Thread für aufmachen. Pete Smage, professioneller Motorrad-Trial-Fahrer auf einer kleinen Ausfahrt mit seinem Fatbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (24. März 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Passt das hier her? Will eigentlich keinen eigenen Thread für aufmachen. Pete Smage, professioneller Motorrad-Trial-Fahrer auf einer kleinen Ausfahrt mit seinem Fatbike.



Ich glaube , das passt besser hier her :





__





						Fat Bike Videos
					

:daumen:




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## jaja007 (24. März 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es in raw.
> Wie hast du die Oberfläche behandelt? Sieht etwas scheckig aus.



Habe es mit einen Entlacker abgebeizt und dann mit dem dremel die Reste entfernt. 
Oberfläche habe ich gar nicht behandelt. 
Finde es schön, wenn die Oberfläche nicht gleichmäßig ist. 
Wird noch etwas matter werden.


----------



## Wilbi69 (24. März 2020)

Feierabenrunde  





Tolles Gelände und Boden 


Bisschen den Druck bei den JJ gesenkt und schon gings super hoch 


Dann kleines Steilfoto versucht ..nicht gut geworden..Auslösen..hoch klettern..aufsteigen..und mehrfach verpasst..naja ..


Schönen Abend aus Zürich


----------



## Rubberduckxi (24. März 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Feierabenrunde  Anhang anzeigen 1001222
> Anhang anzeigen 1001223
> Tolles Gelände und Boden Anhang anzeigen 1001226
> Bisschen den Druck bei den JJ gesenkt und schon gings super hoch Anhang anzeigen 1001227
> ...



@Wilbi69 : wo bist du denn da rund um Zürich so unterwegs?


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. März 2020)

jaja007 schrieb:


> Habe es mit einen Entlacker abgebeizt und dann mit dem dremel die Reste entfernt.
> Oberfläche habe ich gar nicht behandelt.
> Finde es schön, wenn die Oberfläche nicht gleichmäßig ist.
> Wird noch etwas matter werden.



wenn du eine gleichmässige Optik willst fahr mal mit sowas hier drüber:








						PROFI Schleifvlies Vlies Vliespads Poliervlies Schleifpad Schleifped Vliespad  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie PROFI Schleifvlies Vlies Vliespads Poliervlies Schleifpad Schleifped Vliespad in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Starter77 (25. März 2020)

Heute war es noch mächtig frostig 






Und trotzdem herrlich


----------



## chris4711 (26. März 2020)

Gestrige Feierabendrunde


Wollte erst semi-fat fahren, aber manche Wege bergauf über harte, teils gefrorene Traktorspuren oder solches Geäst...



...läuft Fat einfach noch etwas besser


----------



## Starter77 (26. März 2020)

Dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen


----------



## Rubberduckxi (26. März 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1002638
> Anhang anzeigen 1002639
> ...



Mir gefällt dein Bike, einfach Klasse


----------



## Starter77 (26. März 2020)

Es rollt und klettert richtig gut. Ich fahre es gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (26. März 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Es rollt und klettert richtig gut. Ich fahre es gern.



Glaube ich gern!


----------



## rumigali (27. März 2020)

ich weiß semi fat gehört hier nicht her   wollte Euch aber die Krokusblüte am Heuberg nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## Starter77 (27. März 2020)

Bilder von der kurzen Tour heute Morgen


----------



## RennerR (27. März 2020)

Feierabendrunde ... bei dem herrlichen Sonnenschein muss man einfach raus - in den Wäldern merkt man diesen nervigen Wind auch nicht so dolle...


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. März 2020)

Gemütliche Runde auf ruhigen Wegen mit neuer Kassette


----------



## cherokee190 (27. März 2020)

Gemütliche Temperaturen in der Sonne und das Wochenende in Sicht, also habe ich die Zeit für eine entspannte Runde genutzt ....


----------



## Eddy2012 (27. März 2020)

Feierabendrunde um das "Wildkatzendorf" Hütscheroda...





Im Hintergrund der "Feldherrenhügel" mit dem Aussichtsturm  - der höchste Punkt der Runde




Ziel fast erreicht...








Links für "Esperti´s" ala Danny Macaskill  -  rechts der Chickenway für Warmduscher wie mich...








Letzte Sonnenstrahlen




Letzte Meter...




Schee war´s!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. März 2020)

Gestern die Mittagspause im Home Office gut verbracht ?


----------



## dopaul (27. März 2020)

Rheinhessische Weiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HawG (28. März 2020)

...ums Haus.....nur an den Bach gefahren .....Ohne Helm, keine Diskussion, , war nur Schritttempo mit den Kids


----------



## HawG (28. März 2020)

Testrunde mit meinem  Matschschutz......war von meinem ehemaligen MTB noch übrig, musste nur "verbreitert" werden. Man muss ja nicht alles neu kaufen, für den Zweck Matschabwehr bestens geeignet .  
Rücken/Hose  bleibt sauber...


----------



## chris4711 (28. März 2020)

Nicht schlecht. Ich würds trotzdem in die andere Richtung noch bisschen verlängern / optimieren. Ist bei mir auch noch nicht perfekt (muss breiter) u sieht Ka**e aus, bringt aber was.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (28. März 2020)

Fatbike fahren im Wald und Dreck
hilft bei Quarantäne-Speck

Nachdem ich gestern einen DT-Freilauf am Cannondale wenn nicht gehimmelt so doch in die Service-Auszeit gebracht hab, bin ich heute mal wieder mit dem Nutrail unterwegs.
Immer wieder bin ich froh um dieses ausbalancierte und schwerpunkttiefe Fahrrad und auch um den Umbau auf 11/46.




Etwas Baatz und Lärchennadeln
tun des Bikers Waden adeln.




Ich hatte heute zwei Trinkflaschen dabei und Rucksack mit Tauschklamotten für abends. War trotzdem fast zu wenig zu trinken.


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. März 2020)

Schnell noch mal raus , bevor Morgen der gemeldete Schnee kommt


----------



## rumigali (28. März 2020)

solange ich über meine Fatty freie Zeit als semi "Fetter" geduldet bin im Forum gibts immer wieder mal ein Foto....sehr schöne Runde heute auf einen meiner Hausberge...in Zeiten wie diesen ist es nicht so schlecht die Berge direkt vor der Haustüre zu haben  wobei das eigentlich nie schlecht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (28. März 2020)

Heute mit der Freundin (Mtb Anfängerin) ein wenig rumgerollt durch den Harz.





Bedenklich nur das alle Autos auf den Parkplätzen aus einem Umkreis von 100 km waren. Der Begriff „haushaltsnaher Spaziergang“ scheint sehr Dehnbar bei der Bevölkerung . Und Grüßen konnte von der Bande auch niemand!


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. März 2020)

Ja , so schauts bei uns leider auch gerade aus 









						Verstöße gegen die Ausgangsbeschränkung: Abstandsregel: Unzählige Wanderer drängeln sich am Riedbergerhorn und in Grasgehren
					

Im Rahmen der Kontrollen zur Durchsetzung der Allgemeinverfügung hat die Polizei Oberstdorf mehrere Verstöße geahndet. Es wurde festgestellt, dass unzählige Wanderer und Skitourengeher im Bereich des Riedberger Horns und des Grasgehren unterwegs waren.




					www.all-in.de


----------



## Lenny911 (28. März 2020)

Ab morgen gibt es Schnee. Da werden sich wohl einige wieder zuhause verkriechen.


----------



## Starter77 (28. März 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Ab morgen gibt es Schnee. Da werden sich wohl einige wieder zuhause verkriechen.



Hoffentlich ...


----------



## FR-Sniper (28. März 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja , so schauts bei uns leider auch gerade aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



an der Isar (Hochufer)  das selbe, RR Gruppen von 10 Leuten waren keine Seltenheit, ein paar Unbelehrbare betteln direkt nach dem Ausgangsverbot!
dann wirds echt Kagge 

ich war heute mit dem Fully unterweg (daher keine Bilder), schön wenn man bei den Drop´s drauf halten kann


----------



## ursinator2.0 (28. März 2020)

Da momentan jede Art behandlungsbedürftiger Verletzung noch weniger gefragt ist als ohnehin, bin ich statt Taunus mal flachlandtechnisch zum Flughafen gefahren. A5, wenig los:

Golfplatz, nicht mal mehr die Fähnchen vorhanden:

Aussichtsterasse mit Blick auf die neue LANDEBAHN!!! Hierfür wurde nicht nur sehr viel Wald gerodet, sondern sogar eine ganze Chemiefabrik entfernt. Jetzt stehen hier unbenutzte Flieger drauf:




Am alten Teil des Flughafens (ex-Airbase, jetzt Cargo): Dieser Weg ist eigentlich eine Verbindung zwischen Flughafengebäuden und Start-/Landebahnen, jetzt ebenfalls Parkplatz. Rechts eine der seltenen Landungen:



Auch sonst standen an jeder Ecke Flugzeuge, Servicefahrzeuge und sonstiger Kram rum, den grad keiner braucht. Laut Hessenfernsehen finden nur noch fünf Prozent aller Flüge statt (Scheisse, kriege ich dann eigentlich noch genügend Chemtrails ab?) und Lufthansa sagt, das würde ihrem Flugplan von 1955 entsprechen. Schon krass, wie so ein Virus dem Kapitalismus eben mal den Stecker rauszieht und wie schnell das alles so geht.
Alles Gute Leute, passt auf Euch auf!


----------



## HAT (28. März 2020)

Traumtag


----------



## Lenny911 (29. März 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ...



Hier im Harz liegt bereits der erste Zentimeter.


----------



## Starter77 (29. März 2020)

Hier ist nix mit Schnee.

Daher: Heute ein Rad auf Sommerreifen umgerüstet.








Mit der Erkenntnis 4.8 JJ rollen besser als 27.5 3.8 Hodag ?‍♂️


----------



## 2378TCDD (29. März 2020)

Heute mal mit Nachwuchs unterwegs gewesen quasi 4.8" plus 2.4" durch 2 (bitte diese sehr komplizierte Kalkulation selber auf die durchschnittliche Reifenbreite ausrechnenen und hoffe dass das dann noch als fäät gilt  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (30. März 2020)

Gestern bei Schneegestöber und eisigem Wind im "Eisenacher Revier" unterwegs, mit Frühling hatte das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Zu allem Überdruss hat sich noch ein Dorn ins Hinterrad gebohrt. Ergebnis: Eine Stunde den 4.8er JJ geflickt und mit dem "Not-"Luftpümpchen aus dem Rucksack aufgepumpt  -  gefroren habe ich dabei nicht...

















Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## bikebecker (30. März 2020)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Da momentan jede Art behandlungsbedürftiger Verletzung noch weniger gefragt ist als ohnehin, bin ich statt Taunus mal flachlandtechnisch zum Flughafen gefahren. A5, wenig los:
> Anhang anzeigen 1004109
> Golfplatz, nicht mal mehr die Fähnchen vorhanden:
> Anhang anzeigen 1004110



Hallo
Da bist du ja fast an unserer Haustür vorbei gekommen.

Ich weiß, die falsche Räderaber andere vom Parkplatz habe ich nicht.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Starter77 (30. März 2020)

Heutige Entspannungsrunde


----------



## HAT (30. März 2020)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Gestern bei Schneegestöber und eisigem Wind im "Eisenacher Revier" unterwegs, mit Frühling hatte das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Zu allem Überdruss hat sich noch ein Dorn ins Hinterrad gebohrt.
> Tubless oder Schlauch?
> Deine erste Panne mit JJ?


----------



## Eddy2012 (30. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin eigentlich nur mit Schlauch unterwegs, tubless habe ich noch nicht probiert. Mein Sohn fährt nur tubless und schwört drauf. Vielleicht versuche ich es auch irgendwann... Ansonsten war das nicht der erste "Platte" mit den JJ, 10mal reichen nicht. Die Hälfte waren irgendwelche eingefahrenen Sachen, die anderen wahrscheinlich zu wenig Luftdruck in den 4.8ern. Beim Überrollen von kantigen Sachen (Steine, Stufen etc.) und den dabei wirkenden Kräften sind die Schläuche an den Nähten gerissen. Das war dann nicht zu reparieren, der Schlauch musste raus.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (30. März 2020)

Bei der derzeitigen Geschäftslage muss ich nicht ständig vor Ort sein und konnte mein Home- Office auf dem Nicolai beziehen.
Und der Hainich war auch in der Nähe... 

Hier braucht´s ein paar warme Tage, dann erschlägt dich die Natur. Vieles ist schon grün, es gibt die ersten Schlüsselblumen, Buwirö´s, Märzenbecher usw.. Ein Hauch von Knoblauch (Bärlauch) liegt sehr deutlich in der Luft...

































Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## JeffKirs (30. März 2020)

Heute mal ne Runde durch die "eisige" Sonne genossen, war wie erhofft fast nix los im Wald, im Vergleich zu Freitag und Samstag.
Leider nur ein kleines Bildle...


----------



## Pimper (31. März 2020)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> war wie erhofft fast nix los im Wald, im Vergleich zu Freitag und Samstag.



Also bei uns sind die Wälder jeden Tag voll. Jeder Tag quasi ein Sonntag.
Ich fahre daher momentan lieber Rennrad. Die Straßen sind nämlich wie ausgestorben.


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2020)

Nix wie raus und ne ruhige Strecke gesucht und gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (1. April 2020)

Tolles Beargrease 

Hier auch eine sonnige Runde mit dem POG ohne Publikum ...


----------



## RennerR (1. April 2020)

War heute wieder pendelnderweise in der Aitrachaue entlang der Aiterach unterwegs. Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Fatster (1. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Nix wie raus und ne ruhige Strecke gesucht und gefunden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1007012Anhang anzeigen 1007013Anhang anzeigen 1007015Anhang anzeigen 1007019Anhang anzeigen 1007021Anhang anzeigen 1007022Anhang anzeigen 1007023Anhang anzeigen 1007024



Heute auch *hellblau* unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Heute auch *hellblau* unterwegs gewesen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1007186Anhang anzeigen 1007187



Babyblau ist einfach schön


----------



## skaster (1. April 2020)

Noch mal das Wetter zu einer kurzen Runde genutzt.









Auch blau, auch Baby. Na ja, wenigstens noch ein wenig

Und noch was Bewegtes.


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. April 2020)

Gestrige Feierabendrunde auf dem Hörselberg...









Keine Menschenseele unterwegs, bei dem Wetter!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2020)

Zur Abwechslung kam Heute wieder mal mein Goldstück an die Sonne 
Unheimlich Ruhig auf den Wegen


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Unheimlich Ruhig auf den Wegen



wird wohl noch ruhiger werden, Obersdorf hat alle Wanderwege gesperrt!!!


----------



## Lenny911 (2. April 2020)

Letzte Woche noch überlegt langsam die Maxxis gegen die Sommerpellen zu wechseln. Zack liegt Schnee und hält sich hartnäckig in Tälern und an schattigen Orten. Ziemlicher Krampf das weiche Zeug.


----------



## Lenny911 (2. April 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> wird wohl noch ruhiger werden, Obersdorf hat alle Wanderwege gesperrt!!!



Hier werden teilweise Wanderhütten mit Flatterband umrandet.


----------



## Starter77 (2. April 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche noch überlegt langsam die Maxxis gegen die Sommerpellen zu wechseln. Zack liegt Schnee und hält sich hartnäckig in Tälern und an schattigen Orten. Ziemlicher Krampf das weiche Zeug.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1007933
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1007931



 Ich will auch sowas. Schnee vermisse ich jetzt schon.

Blauer Himmel, richtig kalt und Schnee war dieses Jahr gar nicht


----------



## Lenny911 (2. April 2020)

Zugegeben es macht schon eine Menge Spaß im Schnee. Aber es ist nix Halbes und nix Ganzes mehr. Leider mischt sich da auch Eis mit zwischen und da ist vorsichtig geboten. Und bei dem Schlamm der sich jetzt auch wieder bildet sieht man aus wie die Sau


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> wird wohl noch ruhiger werden, Obersdorf hat alle Wanderwege gesperrt!!!



Dann hoffe ich mal , das sie in meiner Ecke nicht auf die gleiche doofe Idee kommen


----------



## Fatster (2. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal , das sie in meiner Ecke nicht auf die gleiche doofe Idee kommen



Dann kommst zu mir, machen wir eine selbst organisierte, corona-konforme „Shuttletour“


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Dann kommst zu mir, machen wir eine selbst organisierte, corona-konforme „Shuttletour“



Du ziehst mich dann also mit einem 2m langen Strick die Berge bei Dir hoch


----------



## HawG (2. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal , das sie in meiner Ecke nicht auf die gleiche doofe Idee kommen


Ja leider muss es aber sein, dank an die Stuttgarter, Ulm, RV, LI die üblichen Verdächtigen halt , die meinen wir machen jetzt einen schönen Wanderausflug und fahren in die Berge. Die sind wieder weg und wir müssen es ausbaden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (2. April 2020)

Abendrunde den Uetliberg in Zürich hoch 



Gutes Training..es geht schön hoch 


Die bekannte Gastronomie auf dem Uetliberg



Schnee 
.dort unten  der kleine Fleck 






Schöner Blick zum Zuerichsee 

 die letzten Meter zum Ziel oben




Grüsse aus Zürich


----------



## Rubberduckxi (2. April 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Abendrunde den Uetliberg in Zürich hoch Anhang anzeigen 1008118
> Gutes Training..es geht schön hoch Anhang anzeigen 1008119
> Die bekannte Gastronomie auf dem Uetliberg
> Anhang anzeigen 1008121
> ...


Bekannte Gefilde


----------



## Pimper (3. April 2020)

Des find ich gut. Erste Anzeichen, dass der Gravity-Trend seinen Zenit überschritten hat..


----------



## BigJohn (3. April 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Ja leider muss es aber sein, dank an die Stuttgarter, Ulm, RV, LI die üblichen Verdächtigen halt , die meinen wir machen jetzt einen schönen Wanderausflug und fahren in die Berge. Die sind wieder weg und wir müssen es ausbaden ...


Die Anderen sind schuld, weil sie bei massig Freizeit, schönem Wetter und null Freizeitangebot auch gerne mal aus der Stadt raus wollen? Es ist ein Privileg, die Natur vor der Haustür zu haben, aber privilegiert ist man deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## ziploader (3. April 2020)

Hier in Bern haben sie schon div. Plätze und Aussichtstürme gesperrt.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (3. April 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Ja leider muss es aber sein, dank an die Stuttgarter, Ulm, RV, LI die üblichen Verdächtigen halt , die meinen wir machen jetzt einen schönen Wanderausflug und fahren in die Berge. Die sind wieder weg und wir müssen es ausbaden ...


Ja die typischen "Albverscheisser". 5-6 km lange Staus durch Urach oder Honau. Ich hab gehofft mit dem Scheibengipfeltunnel wird es besser.

Die Zahnradbahn von Honau und Unterhausen aufs Plateau rueckzubauen bläht jetzt viele. Man hätte die Ausflügler gescheit lenken können.


Heute vorerst letzte Fahrt im Ultra-Mullet-Style 27.5-4.0/26-4.0


Kommt alles nicht an Handling wie 27.5-4.0/26-4.6 ran. Wird gleich umgebaut.

Es ist wie bei den Frauen. Da ist auch "hinten breit und vorne wendig"  eine gute Basis ??


----------



## ursinator2.0 (3. April 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da bist du ja fast an unserer Haustür vorbei gekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1005451
> Ich weiß, die falsche Räderaber andere vom Parkplatz habe ich nicht.
> Gruß bikebecker


Ja, war ja schwer was los an dem Tag


----------



## 2378TCDD (3. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal , das sie in meiner Ecke nicht auf die gleiche doofe Idee kommen


Egal. Geht auch ohne Wege denn es gilt (zumindest in BW): Kein Weg ist auch keine <2m breit  , zudem halte ich mich an die 1,5m Regel und halte schon seit längerem vorsorglich zu Wegen >2m den Mindestabstand ein...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Anderen sind schuld, weil sie bei massig Freizeit, schönem Wetter und null Freizeitangebot auch gerne mal aus der Stadt raus wollen? Es ist ein Privileg, die Natur vor der Haustür zu haben, aber privilegiert ist man deswegen noch lange nicht.


ne, Schuld nicht
aber eben nicht gerade clever wenn dann alle auf den selben Parkplätzen und Wegen unterwegs sind
oder Biker jetzt meinen jetzt weil auf anderen Wegen nix los ist, könnte man dort die Sau rauslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HawG (3. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Anderen sind schuld, weil sie bei massig Freizeit, schönem Wetter und null Freizeitangebot auch gerne mal aus der Stadt raus wollen? Es ist ein Privileg, die Natur vor der Haustür zu haben, aber privilegiert ist man deswegen noch lange nicht.



"gerne mal aus der Stadt raus wollen...."
Ich will auch vieles was grade eben nicht geht. 

...ist am Tegernsee so, da muss auch dicht gemacht werden vor den Münchnern.( Im TV gesehen, ich war nicht dort )

Hier die nächsten Parkplätze werden morgen dicht gemacht in Oberstaufen.....warum wohl ?

Zu 20 Personen am Riedberger Horn dichtgedrängt am Gipfelkreuz.....ja leider...  da frag ich mich schon...

...und ja, ich hab auch mal in der Stadt gelebt und auch da kann man vor die Türe gehen ohne ewig weit mit dem Auto zu fahren, darum gehts jetzt grade !

Leider verstehen das nicht alle , deswegen die Massnahmen.

Bevor mich anjammerst , ich hab da nicht den Einfluß was zu ändern , mir wäre es ohne die ganze Corona Sch***auch lieber. Mich nervt das auch.


----------



## Emerald287 (3. April 2020)

Mit meiner Tochter unterwegs im Kölner Stadt"wald" und dabei dieses kleine Fort entdeckt. Da hat jemand in liebevoller Kleinarbeit ein kleines Spieleparadies hingebaut. Mein Tochter fands toll und will jetzt ihren Geburtstag (nächstes Jahr erst wieder) dort feiern


----------



## Starter77 (3. April 2020)

Windräder und Borkenkäfer Hinterlassenschaften gab es heute.... Wenn sie die Bäume doch zumindest komplett fressen würden.  











Spaß gemacht hat es natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## HawG (4. April 2020)

Skipiste runter , doch noch mal geschafft  
Sonnenaufgangsrunde


----------



## Eddy2012 (4. April 2020)

Feierabendrunde an der Werra













Nach der letzten "Pumporgie" habe ich die 4.8er JJ gegen 4.0er Panaracer getauscht. Sind deutlich schmaler, rollen aber auch.  
Mal sehen, wie die sich auf längere Sicht bewähren...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## HawG (4. April 2020)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Nach der letzten "Pumporgie" habe ich die 4.8er JJ gegen 4.0er Panaracer getauscht. Sind deutlich schmaler, rollen aber auch.
> Mal sehen, wie die sich auf längere Sicht bewähren...
> Viele Grüße
> Lars


Bin auch grad am überlegen was für Reifen....aber 4.0 sind mir glaub zu schmal  ?  Berichte mal wenn was länger fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (4. April 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Bin auch grad am überlegen was für Reifen....aber 4.0 sind mir glaub zu schmal  ?  Berichte mal wenn was länger fährst



Ich fahre schon länger mit 4.0ern (JJ und Maxxis). Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein guter Kompromiss (Grip und Rollwiderstand). Bei Pannen (Plattfuß) sind sie eben besser zu händeln. Man pumpt sich nicht zu Tode...
Viele fahren hinten 4.0 und vorn etwas dicker. Wie das funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Emerald287 (4. April 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Bin auch grad am überlegen was für Reifen....aber 4.0 sind mir glaub zu schmal  ?  Berichte mal wenn was länger fährst


Bei fatbike24.de wäre zumindest der Panaracer Fat B Nimble für einen unschlagbaren Preis zu haben. Zum ausprobieren wäre das vielleicht eine Idee.


----------



## Starter77 (4. April 2020)

Aber nicht auf 100mm Felgen


----------



## Emerald287 (4. April 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Aber nicht und 100mm Felgen


Da hast Du natürlicht Recht.


----------



## Lenny911 (4. April 2020)

Heute wieder lockeres Rumrollen mit Partnerin, dabei diverse Trailneuentdeckungen zum demnächst ausprobieren wenn Krankenhäuser wieder normal besucht werden dürfen .


----------



## HawG (4. April 2020)

JJ 26x4.8 vorne gegen Surly Bud 26x4.8 getauscht.?? mal ausprobieren ....


Bärlauchfeld


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. April 2020)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Nach der letzten "Pumporgie" habe ich die 4.8er JJ gegen 4.0er Panaracer getauscht. Sind deutlich schmaler, rollen aber auch.
> Mal sehen, wie die sich auf längere Sicht bewähren...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Lars



den fahr ich hinten auch, hab nix erwartet, bin aber sehr positiv überrascht!!!
kann vom Grip lange nicht mit dem Minion o.Ä. mithalten, aber das fördert die Fahrtechnik ja bekanntlich


----------



## Starter77 (4. April 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> JJ 26x4.8 vorne gegen Surly Bud 26x4.8 getauscht.?? mal ausprobieren ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1009584
> Bärlauchfeld Anhang anzeigen 1009585



Ja das geht ganz gut, bin ich letzten Sommer auch gefahren


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. April 2020)




----------



## HawG (4. April 2020)

Da muss ich auch noch paar Bilder von der Woche raushauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (4. April 2020)

Auf und nieder







immer wieder







so ham mer‘s früher g’macht







so mach mer‘s heut







Nur hier, bei den „Treißig Treppen tes Todes“ gibt es nur eine Richtung:


----------



## Deleted 528194 (4. April 2020)




----------



## Wilbi69 (5. April 2020)

Klasse Bilder ..danke euch....viel über Reifenkombies und nun komme ich  mit frischen 4.8 



Und krass wie voll der Wald ist..aber toll..jede Menge frische Trails ..ups ein Stepup..nix für mich 





Aber die Reifen  


Sind meins


----------



## Hinouf (5. April 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> JJ 26x4.8 vorne gegen Surly Bud 26x4.8 getauscht.?? mal ausprobieren ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1009584
> Bärlauchfeld Anhang anzeigen 1009585


Der schaut aber schon ziemlich fertig aus .


----------



## HawG (5. April 2020)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Der schaut aber schon ziemlich fertig aus .


ja war gebraucht, zum probieren


----------



## cherokee190 (5. April 2020)

Sonntags um 07:00 Uhr, wie ausgestorben wirkende Straßen und Wege eröffnen glatt neue Profile .........









... rechts am oberen Bildrand ist das angestrebte Ziel.









Ich hätte echt mal Lust es vorn mit 27.5" und einer etwas runderen Kontur zu probieren .....





..... in Kombination mit dem originalen Hinterrad. Na mal sehen ...........


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. April 2020)

AntiVirusDepressionsTour


----------



## Emerald287 (5. April 2020)

1. Radtag in kurzer Hose und  und den neuen Barbegazis


----------



## HawG (5. April 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> 1. Radtag in kurzer Hose und  und den neuen Barbegazis



...bei minus 2 war mir die kurze noch zu frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (5. April 2020)

Ich habe heute auch eine Runde gedreht


----------



## Fatster (5. April 2020)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Sonntags um 07:00 Uhr
> ...
> Ich hätte echt mal Lust es vorn mit 27.5" und einer etwas runderen Kontur zu probieren .....
> 
> ...



Also im Gegensatz zum Turbo Levo, wo mich „scaled sizing“ noch nicht so richtig abgeholt hat ..







bin ich davon am Bucksaw bereits nach der ersten Tour regelrecht begeistert.




So richtig hab ich mir darauf noch keinen Reim machen können, ich denke - und hoffe - mal, dass das am FatLevo auch noch kommt.

However; jedenfalls sähe eine 27.5er Helga auf 80er Felge in (d)einer Bluto auch so aus:



Barbegazi und Gnarwhal 27.5 geht nicht, die 3.8er gehen offenbar auch alle.

Abschließend noch paar Bilder von gestern früh, als ich vor der „Auf
und Nieder Tour“ noch schnell ein Wettsägen gegen nen Kumpel mit Kettensäge absolvieren musste.
And the winner was ..




It was a Klacks



Anschließend durfte es unterwegs noch paar Snacks aufsammeln







Und wie ich so vor mich hin traile, steht da plötzlich ein Männlein im gerade noch schwäbischen Walde




Schee isch gwää ..


----------



## ufp (6. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anschließend durfte es unterwegs noch paar Snacks aufsammeln
> Anhang anzeigen 1010496
> Anhang anzeigen 1010497


Was genau meinst du mit _Snacks aufsammeln_?


----------



## HawG (7. April 2020)

war doch noch kalt in der Früh


----------



## Frostfalke (7. April 2020)

So, nach 4 Wochen Krankheit mit 1 Woche Intensivstation im KH das erste Mal wieder auf dem Bike. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz gesund und für eine Runde am See hat es noch nicht gereicht, aber für 30 Minuten Techniktraining und vorsichtigen Muskelaufbau im Garten . 8 kg Muskelmasse verloren in den letzten Wochen, weil nur im Bett gelegen. Das merkt man krass...


Spitzkehrentraining im "Weinberg" .






Absteigen, eine Runde Slackline, aufsteigen weiter geht's.





Pause am Birnenbaum:


----------



## DerHackbart (7. April 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> So, nach 4 Wochen Krankheit mit 1 Woche Intensivstation im KH das erste Mal wieder auf dem Bike. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz gesund und für eine Runde am See hat es noch nicht gereicht, aber für 30 Minuten Techniktraining und vorsichtigen Muskelaufbau im Garten . 8 kg Muskelmasse verloren in den letzten Wochen, weil nur im Bett gelegen. Das merkt man krass...
> 
> 
> Spitzkehrentraining im "Weinberg" .
> ...



Weia, das klingt übel! Weiter gute Besserung!
Habe aktuell auch fast 8 Kg Muskeln durch Bandscheibenvorfall abgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (7. April 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Weia, das klingt übel! Weiter gute Besserung!
> Habe aktuell auch fast 8 Kg Muskeln durch Bandscheibenvorfall abgebaut...



Ja das war auch übel. Laut KH-Abstrich kein Corona. Allerdings passten die Symptome ganz genau (1 Woche nur trockener Husten und Fieber aber eher unkritisch und danach gings erst richtig los inkl. Magen Darm usw.) und ich bin erst 12 Tage nach den ersten Krankheitsanzeichen getestet worden. Laut Drosten ist ja bereits nach 7 Tagen jeder Rachenabstrich negativ... . Werde ich wohl erst genau erfahren, was es war, wenn ein ordentlicher Antikörpertest da ist... . Auf jeden Fall bin ich immernoch nicht richtig gesund. Das ist vielleicht ein hartnäckiger Virus. Egal was es nun genau ist... .

Aber Bandscheibe ist ja auch übel. Gerade weil wahrscheinlich derzeit kaum ärztliche Hilfe zu finden ist.


----------



## DerHackbart (7. April 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Aber Bandscheibe ist ja auch übel. Gerade weil wahrscheinlich derzeit kaum ärztliche Hilfe zu finden ist.



Zieht sich bei mir seit Ende Februar.
Ärztliche Hilfe im Großen und Ganzen ist in Ordnung. Physio geht auch.

Einzig die Wirbelsäulenspezial-Klinik - Ambulanz hat mir aufgrund der aktuellen Lage den Termin gecancelt. ☹


----------



## Eddy2012 (7. April 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja das war auch übel. Laut KH-Abstrich kein Corona. Allerdings passten die Symptome ganz genau (1 Woche nur trockener Husten und Fieber aber eher unkritisch und danach gings erst richtig los inkl. Magen Darm usw.) und ich bin erst 12 Tage nach den ersten Krankheitsanzeichen getestet worden. Laut Drosten ist ja bereits nach 7 Tagen jeder Rachenabstrich negativ... . Werde ich wohl erst genau erfahren, was es war, wenn ein ordentlicher Antikörpertest da ist... . Auf jeden Fall bin ich immernoch nicht richtig gesund. Das ist vielleicht ein hartnäckiger Virus. Egal was es nun genau ist... .
> 
> Aber Bandscheibe ist ja auch übel. Gerade weil wahrscheinlich derzeit kaum ärztliche Hilfe zu finden ist.



Mensch, Ihr macht Sachen...

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## Eddy2012 (7. April 2020)

Feierabendrunde im Hainich mit Super- Vollmond am Ende...





















Schee war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Starter77 (7. April 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja das war auch übel. Laut KH-Abstrich kein Corona. Allerdings passten die Symptome ganz genau (1 Woche nur trockener Husten und Fieber aber eher unkritisch und danach gings erst richtig los inkl. Magen Darm usw.) und ich bin erst 12 Tage nach den ersten Krankheitsanzeichen getestet worden. Laut Drosten ist ja bereits nach 7 Tagen jeder Rachenabstrich negativ... . Werde ich wohl erst genau erfahren, was es war, wenn ein ordentlicher Antikörpertest da ist... . Auf jeden Fall bin ich immernoch nicht richtig gesund. Das ist vielleicht ein hartnäckiger Virus. Egal was es nun genau ist... .
> 
> Aber Bandscheibe ist ja auch übel. Gerade weil wahrscheinlich derzeit kaum ärztliche Hilfe zu finden ist.





DerHackbart schrieb:


> Zieht sich bei mir seit Ende Februar.
> Ärztliche Hilfe im Großen und Ganzen ist in Ordnung. Physio geht auch.
> 
> Einzig die Wirbelsäulenspezial-Klinik - Ambulanz hat mir aufgrund der aktuellen Lage den Termin gecancelt. ☹




Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## 2378TCDD (7. April 2020)

Kein Homeoffice aber trotzdem jeden Tag draussen mit dem Dicken wenn auch nur 1h aber gerade eben umso wichtiger. Aber der Support für die dicke braune Wildsau muss natürlich auch klappen deswegen nach 22 Jahren ohne Durchrostung und Explosion nach Defekt eine neue  Luftpumpe gegönnt:   





Na im Keller findet sich noch einiges: Dick
(aus Alu) und Doof (ned wirklich, mein Flatland BMX Bike was gerade SarsCoV2-bedingt der Nachwuchs benützt)...





...


----------



## Lenny911 (7. April 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Zieht sich bei mir seit Ende Februar.
> Ärztliche Hilfe im Großen und Ganzen ist in Ordnung. Physio geht auch.
> 
> Einzig die Wirbelsäulenspezial-Klinik - Ambulanz hat mir aufgrund der aktuellen Lage den Termin gecancelt. ☹





Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja das war auch übel. Laut KH-Abstrich kein Corona. Allerdings passten die Symptome ganz genau (1 Woche nur trockener Husten und Fieber aber eher unkritisch und danach gings erst richtig los inkl. Magen Darm usw.) und ich bin erst 12 Tage nach den ersten Krankheitsanzeichen getestet worden. Laut Drosten ist ja bereits nach 7 Tagen jeder Rachenabstrich negativ... . Werde ich wohl erst genau erfahren, was es war, wenn ein ordentlicher Antikörpertest da ist... . Auf jeden Fall bin ich immernoch nicht richtig gesund. Das ist vielleicht ein hartnäckiger Virus. Egal was es nun genau ist... .
> 
> Aber Bandscheibe ist ja auch übel. Gerade weil wahrscheinlich derzeit kaum ärztliche Hilfe zu finden ist.


 Gute Besserung auch von mir. Schöne Idee von Frostfalke einfach mal eine Runde durch den Garten zudrehen .


----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mir. Schöne Idee von Frostfalke einfach mal eine Runde durch den Garten zudrehen .



Ja ich weiß . Aber ich hatte solche Radfahrlust. Nach der langen Zeit und da dachte ich mir statt Gymnastik und Kraftraining ist doch Techniktraining im Garten die viel bessere Alternative. Trailstand, enge Kurven fahren usw. geht ja alles ganz gut da. War auf jeden Fall um Welten besser als Liegestütze und Kniebeuge . Das Interessante ist, meine Familie zuckt gar nicht mehr, wenn ich solche Aktionen bringe... .


----------



## Martina H. (8. April 2020)

@Eddy2012 

Schöne Mondbilder


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (8. April 2020)

Ferien, Sonne, Urlaub, bayrische Ausgangsbeschränkung... Das ist quasi verordnetes Radfahren ?

Hab zum Spaß mal den 2XL vorne ins DD gesetzt. Bis auf das Felgenband passt das hervorragend. Ich werde wohl ne Weile so rum rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (8. April 2020)

erledigt


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. April 2020)

Bei uns gabs Heute Arbeitsteilung , meine Frau ist zum Arbeiten und ich zum Trailtesten


----------



## Lenny911 (8. April 2020)

Heute mal ein mini Ausschnitt in bewegten Bildern meiner heutigen Ausfahrt...


Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß . Aber ich hatte solche Radfahrlust. Nach der langen Zeit und da dachte ich mir statt Gymnastik und Kraftraining ist doch Techniktraining im Garten die viel bessere Alternative. Trailstand, enge Kurven fahren usw. geht ja alles ganz gut da. War auf jeden Fall um Welten besser als Liegestütze und Kniebeuge . Das Interessante ist, meine Familie zuckt gar nicht mehr, wenn ich solche Aktionen bringe... .



Besseres Training kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen .

Bei mir gabs heute mini Runde mit hohem Trailanteil. Nach dem ersten konnte ich direkt die Zecken absammeln .













Schon komisch das nach drei Tagen Sonne direkt alles wieder knochentrocken ist.


----------



## Rommos (8. April 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß . Aber ich hatte solche Radfahrlust. Nach der langen Zeit und da dachte ich mir statt Gymnastik und Kraftraining ist doch Techniktraining im Garten die viel bessere Alternative. Trailstand, enge Kurven fahren usw. geht ja alles ganz gut da. War auf jeden Fall um Welten besser als Liegestütze und Kniebeuge . Das Interessante ist, meine Familie zuckt gar nicht mehr, wenn ich solche Aktionen bringe... .


Weiter gute Besserung ??


----------



## Starter77 (8. April 2020)

Na gut, ich nehme es wieder mit


----------



## Starter77 (8. April 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Schon komisch das nach drei Tagen Sonne direkt alles wieder knochentrocken ist.



Ja hier ist es auch krass. 14 Tage keinen Niederschlag und auch der Wind trägt zur Austrocknung bei. Der Sommer wird für den Wald schlimm. Wieder viel zu trocken und höchster Käferalarm.


----------



## Wilbi69 (8. April 2020)

Abendreport  aus der Schweiz 





Wieder einige neue Trails entdeckt



Geniesse noch immer mein letztes Geschenk an.mich selbst, den Beastlenker  



Und die herrliche Natur 



Schönen Abend


----------



## Lenny911 (8. April 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Ja hier ist es auch krass. 14 Tage keinen Niederschlag und auch der Wind trägt zur Austrocknung bei. Der Sommer wird für den Wald schlimm. Wieder viel zu trocken und höchster Käferalarm.



Hier sind grade noch die letzten Schneereste geschmolzen aber trotzdem kaum noch Feuchtigkeit. Große Baumbestände sind mittlerweile verschwunden, was es dem Wald noch schwerer macht die Feuchte über einen längeren Zeitraum zu halten. Ich denke in spätestens zwei Jahren ist der Harz komplett tot, bis auf die wassernahen Stellen. Schön ist anderst.


----------



## 2378TCDD (10. April 2020)

Hier am Bodensee auch viel zu trocken aber es grünt immerhin fat sowie zeckenfrei und nach morgiger Schmalspuradrenalinsprungbikesession jetzt noch was soulig flowig Fätes   :
Start:




Ausgang erstes Stück:





Aber jetzt Schluss mit Waldweg  ab ins Gebüsch ...









Das beste kommt am Schluss: Schöne Steileinfahrt in eine 5m tiefe Minihalfpipe 





und tschüss 




Fätte gesunde Ostern allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (10. April 2020)

K day ausritt 

 Zweite Fahrt mit den Colossus  very fat 


Der Beastlenker schimmert auch schön blau und je nach Licht anders 


Und dannn durch den Monsterstepup den unser Nachwuchs fährt und auf dem Bild nich so krass wirkt wie live ..erst der Step 


Und die Anfahrt..optisch 10 Meter freier Fall 


Aber unten quer durch mit dem Fatbike macht auch Freude ..weiter und dann neue Trails entdeckt mit Blick Richtung Meersburg über den See 


Wunderschön 


Frohe Ostern


----------



## RennerR (10. April 2020)

Heut mal dem Sohnemann das Salsa geliehen ... und eine kleine Runde bei herrlichem Wettergedreht.









Schöne Osterfeiertage!


----------



## Lenny911 (10. April 2020)

Diesmal Testfahrt der Sommerbereifung mit Revoloop Schläuchen. Gewaltiger Unterschied, wenn pro Laufrad über ein Kilo fehlt. Schön verspielt. Auf mehreren Treppen mit der Felge durchgeschlagen aber der Schlauch hält  . (Drücke müssen noch erfahren werden)





Rauf und wieder runter...









Freundin war mit dabei und hat die Fotos geschossen...





Auf dem Weg noch eine Frau gesehen, die sich wegen Corona vermummt hat. IM WALD! Jetzt geht es mit den Leuten völlig durch .


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. April 2020)

Meine Frau wollte Heute unbedingt mal wieder einen schönen Trail fahren , na dann los   
Oben hatte der Sturm Sabine brutal gewütet , aber der Trail ist noch fast Komplett fahrbar


----------



## Speedskater (10. April 2020)

yo_eddy und ich haben heute unsere Titan Moppel durch den Taunus getreten.





Und haben diverse Trails abgeritten.


----------



## yo_eddy (10. April 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> yo_eddy und ich haben heute unsere Titan Moppel durch den Taunus getreten.
> 
> Und haben diverse Trails abgeritten.



Ja, schee war's. Und mir brennt ein bissel der Arsch... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (11. April 2020)

So ich habe meine Trailtour für heute schon erledigt. Erfreulicher Weise sehr wenig los im Wald.

Nach 200 m Trail gab’s hinter der ersten Kurve, dann auch schon das erste Hindernis. Bäumchenmikado auf 100 m. Umdrehen ausgeschlossen!





Nach 20 Minuten, mit dem Bike auf der Schulter, klettern war‘s dann geschafft...





...und die Abfahrt konnte so richtig los gehen.





Dann ging es im nächsten Tal auch direkt wieder bergauf an einem Skihang...





Angenehme 15 % Steigung auch wenn es auf dem Bild nicht so aussieht. Auf dem Höhepunkt gab‘s aber Jubel und Applaus von Oma samt Enkeltochter . Und das ganze nur um schon wieder Mikado auf dem Trail zu finden.

Zum Ausgleich mussten ein paar Treppen her.





Ansicht von Unten.





Ein paar Meter weiter denke ich so bei mir, das die Bluto heute aber ziemlich hart über die Treppen geht. Kurzer Blick genügt um die Peinlichkeit zu entdecken. Compression komplett zu gedreht für den Uphill am Skihang . Wenn man nicht an alles denkt.

Also noch ein schönen Ausblick erfahren, den letzten Baumfreien S 1 genießen und ab unter die Dusche.





Euch und euren Familien schon mal eine Frohes Osterfest gewünscht! Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Frostfalke (11. April 2020)

So heute die erste Tour am See. Habs immerhin auf 55 Minuten gebracht, wird also langsam  .









War etwas erstaunt, wie es hier aussieht. Nichts grün, alles staubtrocken. Sieht etwas aus wie ein Salzsee in Syrien!


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. April 2020)

Ein Traumtag auf einem unserer abwechslungsreichsten Trails  



























Frohe Ostern


----------



## Lenny911 (11. April 2020)

@Wilbi69 wie schlägt sich der Colossus im Vergleich zum JJ in sachen Grip?


----------



## Oberfoerster (11. April 2020)

Heute auch endlich mal wieder mit dem Dicken unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. April 2020)

Am Samstag mit meinem Fräulein in der Oberpfalz unterwegs gewesen. Sie mit einem 20kg-Ghost-Treckingrad mit "Arnold-Schwarzenegger-Conan-Gedaechtnis-Schaltung". Aber sie hat es heldenhaft bewerkstelligt.


Ostern in Bayern: Christlicher Fundamentalismus und heidnisches Brauchtum. WinWinArangement.





Rast auf dem Weg zum Haselstein




Blick zu den Alpakas in Stoetzen (St.Oetzen) vom "Panoramaweg"
Aber Panorama ist eigentlich alles in Opf.





Ein wohl in naher Zukunft vergänglicher Blick in den Steinbruch vom frueheren KZ Flossenbürg. Die noch bestehende Abbaugenehmigung wurde nicht verlängert.
Links von der Bruchkante und durch eine schmale Baumreihe getrennt, ist der Ski-Lift mit Skipiste zu sehen


----------



## Wilbi69 (12. April 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> @Wilbi69 wie schlägt sich der Colossus im Vergleich zum JJ in sachen Grip?


Bin grad mega happy mit dem Colossus.Allerdings ist auch alles sehr trocken. Der Grip fühlt sich an wie beim Minion und sieht aber breiter aus und rollt besser. Der JJ hat weniger Grip und dreht ab und zu durch. Aktuell begeistert und bereue die Entscheidung den Colossus zu testen nicht


----------



## Lenny911 (12. April 2020)

Vielen Dank dann werde ich den bestimmt auch mal testen


----------



## Deleted 528194 (12. April 2020)

Isarflimmern (Willy Michl)


----------



## Lenny911 (12. April 2020)

Bei diesen perfekten Bedingungen konnte ich mich nicht zusammen reißen und so habe ich heute 41 km durch den Antrieb gedreht.

Aussichten wurden erradelt...




... es lies sich sogar die blau-weiße Rennleitung im Nationalpark blicken. Grund genug gibt es, wenn man noch Autos, zum Beispiel aus München, sieht   .

Für mich ging es weiter nach Schierke.





Völlig verwaister Touristenort. Sonst quillt der Parkplatz über bei solch einem Wetterchen. Besser so für mich. Kein Gegenverkehr auf dem Trail.





Und dann gab es noch meinen lieblings Trail unter die Stollen. Fast zwei Kilometer feinstes Gerüttel. Teilweise kann man mit Mach2 drüber fliegen und den nächsten hoch stehenden Stein als Kicker benutzen. Und dann kommen wieder schöne technische Stellen. Das beste allerdings: bei den 39826947 Linien findet man immer etwas neues und er wird nie langweilig.













Nur bei Feuchtigkeit sollte man eher die Samthandschuhe einpacken, sonst kann das übel enden.
 Ride safe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (12. April 2020)

Heutige Osterpazierfahrt, teilweise mit und ohne Begleiter...

























Ich wünsche allen Frohe Ostern!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## skaster (12. April 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> ... es lies sich sogar die blau-weiße Rennleitung im Nationalpark blicken. Grund genug gibt es, wenn man noch Autos, zum Beispiel aus München, sieht   .
> 
> Für mich ging es weiter nach Schierke.


Und wo ist das Problem?
Einer meiner Nachbarn hat ein Frankfurter Kennzeichen, ein anderer Ludwigsburg und ein guter Kollege fährt mit einem Münchener Wagen rum.
Und alle wohnen im Ruhrgebiet. 
1. gibt es eine Menge Dienstwagen und 
2. kann man mittlerweile sein altes Kennzeichen beim Wohnortwechsel mitnehmen.


----------



## Lenny911 (12. April 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem?
> Einer meiner Nachbarn hat ein Frankfurter Kennzeichen, ein anderer Ludwigsburg und ein guter Kollege fährt mit einem Münchener Wagen rum.
> Und alle wohnen im Ruhrgebiet.
> 1. gibt es eine Menge Dienstwagen und
> 2. kann man mittlerweile sein altes Kennzeichen beim Wohnortwechsel mitnehmen.



Das ist mir vollkommen bewusst und ich möchte hier auch niemanden auf den Schlips treten. Wenn aber nun mal drei Leute mit bayrischen Akzent aus einem Auto steigen, das auch nicht wie ein Dienstwagen aussieht weil 15 Jahre alt, dann finde ich das ziemlich bescheiden.

Es ist momentan in Sachsen Anhalt nun mal so das ich als Einwohner nicht mal in die Landeshauptstadt fahren darf. Also dürfen sich auch andere daran halten.


----------



## HawG (12. April 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem?
> Einer meiner Nachbarn hat ein Frankfurter Kennzeichen, ein anderer Ludwigsburg und ein guter Kollege fährt mit einem Münchener Wagen rum.
> Und alle wohnen im Ruhrgebiet.
> 1. gibt es eine Menge Dienstwagen und
> 2. kann man mittlerweile sein altes Kennzeichen beim Wohnortwechsel mitnehmen.


Naja.....alles sind nicht Dienstwagen und nicht umgemeldete Kennzeichen, eher die wenigsten.


----------



## HawG (12. April 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Das ist mir vollkommen bewusst und ich möchte hier auch niemanden auf den Schlips treten. Wenn aber nun mal drei Leute mit bayrischen Akzent aus einem Auto steigen, das auch nicht wie ein Dienstwagen aussieht weil 15 Jahre alt, dann finde ich das ziemlich bescheiden.
> 
> Es ist momentan in Sachsen Anhalt nun mal so das ich als Einwohner nicht mal in die Landeshauptstadt fahren darf. Also dürfen sich auch andere daran halten.


Absolut richtig  Hier ist das auch so.


----------



## DerHackbart (13. April 2020)

Kleine Runde mit dem Zwerg in den Wald hinterm Haus...





Um etwas in den Stockhütten zu spielen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. April 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig  Hier ist das auch so.


bei uns in der Pfalz leider nicht
so sind fast die meisten Kennzeichen der auf der Weinstr. fahrenden Autos nicht aus der Gegend.
Da es auch auffallend viele Sportwagen und sonstige Poserkarren sind, fehlt mir der Glaube, dass es sich da nur um Firmenwagen oder nicht umgemeldete Autos handelt....
Und dazu kommen recht viele Motorradfahrer. Ebenfalls auffallend viele Kennzeichen von außerhalb. 
Aber insgesamt ist auch hier sehr viel weniger los als normal. Entsprechend fallen o.g. eben auf.


----------



## Woppes (13. April 2020)

Lange nicht mehr hier gewesen...aber jetzt läufts wieder..


----------



## HawG (13. April 2020)

einfach schön ruhig grade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (13. April 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> einfach schön ruhig grade
> Anhang anzeigen 1017395


Schön   
ist das auf dem Weg zum Bildstöckle ?


----------



## HawG (14. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schön
> ist das auf dem Weg zum Bildstöckle ?


Ja ist es


----------



## Mr_Slow (14. April 2020)

Super kurze Testrunde gedreht...





















2XL ist ja echt Wahnsinn, damit Bügel man wirklich alles glatt ? die Felgen werden bei Gelegenheit noch getauscht.

Dazu mal eine Frage an die Spezi´s hier, auf der 80 mm Felge baut der Reifen, derartig hoch, das er sich besser nicht mehr ausdehnen sollte. Platz wäre im Rahmen genug, wenn der Reifen flacher wäre. Wie sieht es aus wenn man eine 100er anstatt einer 80er Felge verwenden würde ? Könnte es sein das der Radumfang dadurch etwas geringer wird ?


----------



## Starter77 (14. April 2020)

Eine Kleinigkeit an Millimetern könnte es schon ausmachen.

Was hast Du denn da für einen Frame?


----------



## hw_doc (14. April 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Grund genug gibt es, wenn man noch Autos, zum Beispiel aus München, sieht  .



Miet- oder Firmenfahrzeuge?

Edit: Wurde für den Fall geklärt. 



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei uns in der Pfalz leider nicht
> so sind fast die meisten Kennzeichen der auf der Weinstr. fahrenden Autos nicht aus der Gegend.
> Da es auch auffallend viele Sportwagen und sonstige Poserkarren sind, fehlt mir der Glaube, dass es sich da nur um Firmenwagen oder nicht umgemeldete Autos handelt....
> Und dazu kommen recht viele Motorradfahrer. Ebenfalls auffallend viele Kennzeichen von außerhalb.
> Aber insgesamt ist auch hier sehr viel weniger los als normal. Entsprechend fallen o.g. eben auf.



OT:
Poserkarren aktuellen Baujahres sind m. W. sogar sehr häufig Firmenfahrzeuge. Man könnte je nach Geschäftszweig geradezu davon ausgehen, dass manche Läden nur eröffnet werden, um hochmotorisierte Fahrzeuge (vorzugsweise) deutscher Premiummarken darauf zuzulassen und auch anderweitig Verluste zu generieren - zugunsten eines schönen Lebens für sich und die Mitmenschen, die einem Rechnungen schreiben oder wenigstens den äußerlichen Eindruck erwecken können, das "Geschäft" hätte zahlende Kundschaft.

Ich muss nur aus dem Arbeitsfenster schauen, dann sehe ich einen AMG-Stützpunkt auf der anderen Straßenseite und 100 m weiter einen Gemischtwarenhändler (exotische Neuwagen im sechstelligen Preisbereich). Die Geräuschkulisse ist abseits von Corona-Befall entsprechend - die angeschlagenen 50 km/h werden auf der vierspurigen Straße im Rahmen von An-, Ab- und Probefahrten als lächerliche Empfehlung gewertet...


----------



## hw_doc (14. April 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Eine Kleinigkeit an Millimetern könnte es schon ausmachen.
> 
> Was hast Du denn da für einen Frame?



Einen Silbernen!  B)
Der Rest ist geheim, sonst hätte der Rahmen ja Decals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (14. April 2020)

Ich wollte hier sicher keine Diskussion lostreten und das wäre auch zu sehr Offtopic. Wenn ich mir nicht sicher wäre, das es Privatfahrzeug war, hätte es keine Erwähnung gefunden. Von diesem Münchener mal abgesehen, sehe ich hier täglich genug Leute in Autos die nicht hier her gehören. Und es würde mich stark wundern wenn das alles Leih-, Miet-, oder Firmenwagen wären.

Und nun genug von dem Thema. Ich will sehen wo ihr unterwegs wart.


----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2020)

Müsste ein Sarma Foka sein


----------



## Starter77 (14. April 2020)

Ja das sollte hinhauen


----------



## Wilbi69 (14. April 2020)

Fatbiken ist unser Ding Jungs und Mädels ..


Der Wald trocken und leer gefegt 


Immer noch auf Colossusgenussfahrt mit Blick zum See 





Am Rand der Kiesgrube mit ein paar Jumps..aber nichts los 


Schönen Abend


----------



## Fatster (14. April 2020)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Super kurze Testrunde gedreht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sicherlich noch etwas wachsende Höhe ist eine Sache und sollte mit einer 100er Felge „a weng“ besser werden.
Dann wird er aber halt im Gegenzug 132mm breit werden


----------



## Starter77 (14. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Die sicherlich noch etwas wachsende Höhe ist eine Sache und sollte mit einer 100er Felge „a weng“ besser werden.
> Dann wird er aber halt im Gegenzug 132mm breit werden



Genau das kann passieren! 
Meine hatten beim Vorbesitzer ja schon 130


----------



## HawG (14. April 2020)

Schöne Runde  bei kalten Wind unterm Rubi Horn



Wer zuerst kommt .....


----------



## ursinator2.0 (14. April 2020)

Kleiner Osterrückblick:



Ich bin am Sonntag auch früh aufgestanden, sogar früher als der Erlöser: Auf dem Hinweg stand da nämlich noch keine frohe Botschaft, aber bekanntlich dauert das bei dem ja noch drei Tage nach dem Nageln ;-)
Die anderen Bilder sind schon vom Samstag, da war die Luft etwas klarer. Burg Oberreifenberg:



Grosser Feldberg im Taunus:






Der Trubel auf dem Berg war eher überschaubar (Strasse bis ganz oben war gesperrt), dafür hat man aber überall sonst im Wald viele Leute gesehen, wo man sonst eigentlich nur auf Biker trifft. War letztes Wochenende auch schon so.


----------



## Starter77 (15. April 2020)

Runde mit dem P.O.G








Jetzt ist auch der (vorerst) finale Sattel drauf. Die 30km heute passten, schauen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. April 2020)

Unheimlich Ruhig ist es zur Zeit auf den Trails   
Der ein oder andere von Euch wird meine Heutige Runde wieder Erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (15. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Unheimlich Ruhig ist es zur Zeit auf den Trails
> Der ein oder andere von Euch wird meine Heutige Runde wieder Erkennen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1018687Anhang anzeigen 1018688Anhang anzeigen 1018690Anhang anzeigen 1018694Anhang anzeigen 1018695Anhang anzeigen 1018697Anhang anzeigen 1018698Anhang anzeigen 1018699Anhang anzeigen 1018700



Böse Treppe, böööse Treppe!


----------



## RoDeBo (15. April 2020)

So. Endlich auch nochmal das Wetter adäquat genutzt...und anders als offensichtlich in manch anderem Wald ist es bei uns eher gut gefüllt...auch wenn es auf den Fotos nicht so aussieht.


----------



## Starter77 (15. April 2020)

So grün ist es hier noch lange nicht


----------



## RoDeBo (16. April 2020)

...hier sind es ja auch ca 5 Grad wärmer...


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. April 2020)

Mit dem Fatbike Unterwegs  
Ich hab Heute einfach mal probiert , ob das mit dem Innenausbau meines neuen Wohnmobils auch klappt 





























































Sollte es mal länger weg gehen , oder meine Frau auch mit wollen , hänge ich einfach meinen kleinen Wohnwagen hinten dran


----------



## Fatster (16. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mit dem Fatbike Unterwegs
> Ich hab Heute einfach mal probiert , ob das mit dem Innenausbau meines neuen Wohnmobils auch klappt
> 
> 
> ...



Ein güldenes Gefährt für ein gülden Gerät


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. April 2020)

Rad passend zur Wagenfarbe.??

Waaashnsinn ??


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ein güldenes Gefährt für ein gülden Gerät



Leider nicht ganz gleich , aber schon nah dran


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. April 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Rad passend zur Wagenfarbe.??
> 
> Waaashnsinn ??



Ich hab den Wagen ja auch extra für mein Fatti gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mit dem Fatbike Unterwegs
> Ich hab Heute einfach mal probiert , ob das mit dem Innenausbau meines neuen Wohnmobils auch klappt
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn Ihr unterwegs getrennt mit dem Auto fahren wollt, hängt Ihr alles an den Touareg?  B)


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. April 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und wenn Ihr unterwegs getrennt mit dem Auto fahren wollt, hängt Ihr alles an den Touareg?  B)



Der Touareg hat unsere Familie leider verlassen müssen


----------



## hw_doc (16. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Der Touareg hat unsere Familie leider verlassen müssen


 
Kompensierst Du den Verlust evtl. mit blauen Anbauteilen für Fahrräder?  B)


----------



## Fatster (16. April 2020)

This is my church ...



this 


is



*how*



i



heal



my



hurts


----------



## Frostfalke (16. April 2020)

Heute Doppelradtour. Erst ohne - dann mit Sohn. Schloßpark Frankleben und Geiselthalsee war heute angesagt:

Der Schlosspark ist voll alter Bäume und ganz viel Efeu. Es sind Singletrails durch den ganzen Park freigeschlagen. Obwohl nicht groß, kann man hier durchaus mal eine Stunde radeln, ohne etwas zweimal zu fahren:

Suchbild: Wo geht es hier bitte lang? Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, man kann aufrecht sitzend den Trail fahren... . Eine absolute optische Täuschung, wenn man da draufzufährt:





Blümchenwiese - selbsterklärend 





Der wohl knudeligste Baum diesseits der Saale 





Schloß Frankleben mit vielen guten Erinnerungen...





... hier haben meine Frau und ich geheiratet.





(Ja einander, nicht zu verwechseln mit dem alten Witz: Portier im Hotel: Sind sie verheiratet? Gast: Ja nur nicht miteinander )

Dazu passend der Ausgang des alten Fluchttunnels (rechts vor dem Rad).





Mit Sohnemann Pause am See. Mein Helm hat es nur bis auf die Pedale geschafft... . Oben musste natürlich der neue Helm vom Junior hängen .


----------



## HawG (17. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Unheimlich Ruhig ist es zur Zeit auf den Trails
> Der ein oder andere von Euch wird meine Heutige Runde wieder Erkennen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1018697


Sieht cool aus mit der Bank....wo steht die denn ? Da fahr ich vielleicht auch mal hin. Nein ich erkenne die Tour nicht ? Bin aber auch eher Richtung Oberstdorf unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (17. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anschließend durfte es unterwegs noch paar Snacks aufsammeln
> Anhang anzeigen 1010496


Wollt jetzt nur noch mal nachfragen wie du das mit dem Snacks aufsammeln gemeint hast?


ufp schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit _Snacks aufsammeln_?


Die Farbe ist auf jeden Fall super


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. April 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus mit der Bank....wo steht die denn ? Da fahr ich vielleicht auch mal hin. Nein ich erkenne die Tour nicht ? Bin aber auch eher Richtung Oberstdorf unterwegs.



Die Bank steht in Mittelberg ( Oy ) Richtung Burgkranzegger Horn


----------



## RoDeBo (17. April 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Wollt jetzt nur noch mal nachfragen wie du das mit dem Snacks aufsammeln gemeint hast?
> 
> Die Farbe ist auf jeden Fall super


Ich würde tippen Holz für die/das buckSAW...


----------



## ChristianNO (17. April 2020)

Ist mit Karfreitag zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich habe mit dem Besuch der "Bjørnsjøhelvete".....
wörtlich übersetzt Bärenseehölle den letzten Punkt auf meiner Todo-Liste für diesen Winter abgehakt.
























Auch wenn es immer weniger wird, bin ich immer noch mit Spikes unterwegs, da der Schnee immer noch
etwas hartnäckig auf den Abschnitten der Langlaufloipen liegt.

Ich denke mal, dass sich das in zwei bis drei Wochen soweit reduziert hat, dass man auf normale Reifen
umrüsten kann.


----------



## Wilbi69 (17. April 2020)

ich mags ja lieber etwas schlammiger und wilder, aber die jungen Leute nutzen ihre freie Zeit zum Shapen and more..es gab noch nie so viele und toll preparierte Trails im Wald  .Tolle Sache und Lob an den Nachwuchs. Blick vor der kleinen Kapelle über den Rhein Richtung Schweiz 


Biotop unterhalb der Kapelle 


Trails satt 


wohin das Auge reicht 


Grüsse 


André


----------



## MTBpleasure (17. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mit dem Fatbike Unterwegs
> Ich hab Heute einfach mal probiert , ob das mit dem Innenausbau meines neuen Wohnmobils auch klappt
> 
> Sollte es mal länger weg gehen , oder meine Frau auch mit wollen , hänge ich einfach meinen kleinen Wohwagen hinten dran



Sieht gut aus. 
Wenn die Frau nicht da ist wird in der Nacht mit dem FatBike gekuschelt?
 Sooo lobe ich mir das!


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. April 2020)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Wenn die Frau nicht da ist wird in der Nacht mit dem FatBike gekuschelt?
> Sooo lobe ich mir das!



Ja , so ein Fatti widerspricht auch nicht dauernd


----------



## HawG (17. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die Bank steht in Mittelberg ( Oy ) Richtung Burgkranzegger Horn


Ich war heute auch bei der Bank in Oy/Mittelberg , die Bank war aber irgendwie größer


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. April 2020)

Was so alles auf den Trails rum liegt ?





Das war zum Glück nicht von mir ?


----------



## Starter77 (18. April 2020)

Gestern 93km über den Rothaarsteig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (18. April 2020)

Gestern mal eine grössere Feldbergrunde gefahren als sonst (weniger Trail, mehr Tour): Feldberg im Taunus, Römerkastell, Naturfreundehaus, Königstein, rote Mühle, Bad Soden, Eschborn. Feldbergquelle:



Feldbergkastell:



Hundertwasser-Haus Bad Soden:



Bei der Bank war ich zwar nicht gestern, wollte aber trotzdem irgendwie zu Potte kommen


----------



## Rubberduckxi (18. April 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Gestern 93km über den Rothaarsteig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1020996Anhang anzeigen 1020998


Mit dem Blackborow? Sieht man so schlecht


----------



## Starter77 (18. April 2020)

Jau mit dem grauen


----------



## cherokee190 (18. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Was so alles auf den Trails rum liegt ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1020989
> 
> Das war zum Glück nicht von mir ?



.... ist bestimmt jetzt ein singlespeed Fahrer


----------



## hw_doc (18. April 2020)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> .... ist bestimmt jetzt ein singlespeed Fahrer



Chainless!


----------



## Lenny911 (18. April 2020)

Ebend mal schnell einen Qucki auf Forst-, Feld- und Radwegen abgerissen. Bisschen für die Kondition arbeiten. Kleiner Trailabschnitt war auch dabei. Keine Bilder da voll genossen .


----------



## Deleted 528194 (18. April 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Ebend mal schnell einen Qucki auf Forst-, Feld- und Radwegen abgerissen. Bisschen für die Kondition arbeiten. Kleiner Trailabschnitt war auch dabei. Keine Bilder da voll genossen .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1021423
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1021425


Meine Quickis Schaun ganz anders aus 



thanks Praepsports


----------



## Lenny911 (18. April 2020)

Ich habe aber kein Fußfetisch


----------



## Deleted 528194 (18. April 2020)

Hier gehts eher um stinkende versüffte Socken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (18. April 2020)

@Allgaeufex  ich kann immer nicht verstehen warum die Leute ihren Müll im Wald lassen?!


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. April 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex  ich kann immer nicht verstehen warum die Leute ihren Müll im Wald lassen?!



Das kann ich auch nicht verstehen


----------



## Deleted 528194 (18. April 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex  ich kann immer nicht verstehen warum die Leute ihren Müll im Wald lassen?!


Hatten wir heute schon mal
Danke Lars für die Entsorgung


----------



## Fatster (18. April 2020)

Eiiiigentlich wollte ich heute mittag ja entspannt das Levo ausführen, aber dann war da plötzlich diese Flüsterstimme aus dem Off:
„_Laktatparty ... Laktatpaaartyyy_“  

Was für ne Schnapsidee! 
Musste unterwegs sogar mal anhalten um meine Beine zu löschen, so haben die gebrannt 




Irgendwie hatte ich - wieder Zuhause - das Gefühl, ich hätte das Levo leise kichern gehört, als ich am Fahrradzimmer vorbeigekrochen bin ... ? ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Eiiiigentlich wollte ich heute mittag ja entspannt das Levo ausführen, aber dann war da plötzlich diese Flüsterstimme aus dem Off:
> „_Laktatparty ... Laktatpaaartyyy_“
> 
> Was für ne Schnapsidee!
> ...



Was musst Du auch immer gleich Übertreiben


----------



## Deleted 528194 (18. April 2020)

Schäm Dich
es gibt ihr einen Ehrenvodex only Motor free

ich weiß das ich auch.ein E Bike besitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (18. April 2020)

Frisch vom Südschwarzwald heute bei Traumwetter. Blick aufs Wiesental und Lörrach, Richtung Basel und Rhein:



So endlich oben nach 800hm. Obwohl das Bild das nicht zeigt konnte ich die Dicke Braune Wildsau (Rad) quasi nur stationär um 180° wenden um nicht gegen die 1.5 m Regel zu verstossen.   . Naja rein akustisch waren im Turm 50 Leute und die Treppe ist ca. 80cm breit.....
Eigentlich müsste der Turm orange sein weil der Berg ja "Hohe Möhr" heißt ....



Jedenfalls ist der Trail runter sehr flowige Sahne...



Jetzt noch kurz eine kleine Chill-Runde am Blauen bei Badenweiler gedreht.
Die zwei Braunen da mögen den Wald. Geweih-/Lenkerbreite passt jedenfalls . Mietz...




Noch bissle chillen im Sonnenuntergang....




Schönes Weekend allen!


----------



## versteher (18. April 2020)

Fatbikebiker66 schrieb:


> Meine Quickis Schaun ganz anders aus
> Anhang anzeigen 1021468
> thanks Praepsports


Du bist aber ganz schön gelenkig! Respekt


----------



## Eddy2012 (19. April 2020)

Gestern die (vorläufig) letzten Arbeiten am Sprinter durchgeführt, somit ist er fertig für den Einsatz...

Perfekt zum Transport der dicken Geräte...




Eddy hat auch schon sein Revier abgegrenzt.




Anschließend ging´s nach Tabarz in den Lauchagrund. Bei dem Wetter war dort natürlich viel Betrieb, vor allem an den Kletterfelsen.

Am Roten Turm




Fünfarmiger Wegweiser




So ein Prachtkerl - absolut kein "Schmalhans" - immerhin knapp 14kg und 65cm Brustumfang...




Blick zum Inselsberg




Unten das Ziel - Bad Tabarz




Schöne Runde 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. April 2020)

Tour mit @aju an der Mosel














und das Filmchen dazu:


----------



## Curtis_Newton (19. April 2020)

Kleine Runde mit dem neu gelackten Bomber.?


----------



## cherokee190 (19. April 2020)

Crosser Runde mit dem Commando, bevor die Nachmittagsausflügler den Wald bevölkern .......





















... die VanHelga laufen bedeutend leichter als ihr Aussehen vermuten lässt 





und zwischenzeitlich hat auch mal wieder eine SunRace Kassette nebst Schaltung ihren Weg in's Ritchey gefunden.


----------



## Fatster (19. April 2020)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Crosser Runde mit dem Commando, bevor die Nachmittagsausflügler den Wald bevölkern .......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1022687
> 
> ...



Also um das Ding beneide ich dich wirklich


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Also um das Ding beneide ich dich wirklich


Es ist nie zu spät, Rainer:




__





						Fatbike: 3 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Fatbike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 1 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Mit zwei Flaschenhaltern


----------



## ursinator2.0 (20. April 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch bei der Bank in Oy/Mittelberg , die Bank war aber irgendwie größer


So, gestern habe ich es auch endlich mal zur Bank geschafft, allerdings eher dünn bereift ;-)



Um hier keinen Ärger wegen zu dünner Reifen zu kriegen, noch was von heute, Bahnhof Kronberg:



Feldberg im Taunus, an der Greifvogelstation:



Und beim Runterfahren dann nochmal ein Blick auf Frankfurt bei guter Sicht:




cu


----------



## Lenny911 (21. April 2020)

Plan für heute: einfach mal kein Plan. Und so bin ich fast 40 km durch den Harz gerollt. Natürlich dabei auch ein paar Klassiker abfotografiert.

klassische Schutzhütte




kleinste Holzkirche Deutschlands




Festivalgelände für „Rocken am Brocken“




Weidefläche für das „Harzer rotes Höhenvieh“








Die Rasse war kurz vor dem Aussterben bis sich ein Bauer der Sache angenommen hat. Es wird jährlich ein Kuhball veranstaltet, wo die Tiere auf die Weide getrieben werden. Schöne Geschichte, wie so die Tradition weiter erhalten wird. Für alle die ein gutes Stück Fleisch zu schätzen wissen, es ist sehr schmackhaft. Viele lokale Köchen haben es auf der Speisekarte. 

nur fürs Protokol: verdammter Gegenwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (21. April 2020)

Ein *was?* Ein Kuhball!? 

Die Kühe im kurzen Schwarzen und die Häge (ugs. auch Stiere) mit Krawatte, oder wie? 
Ich schmeiß mich weg ..


----------



## Lenny911 (21. April 2020)

Nein eher angelehnt an die Tanzveranstaltung, wie z.B. Opernball, Abiball. In den Alpen würde man es Almauftrieb nennen aber im Harz gibt es keine Almen


----------



## Fatster (21. April 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Nein eher angelehnt an die Tanzveranstaltung, wie z.B. Opernball, Abiball. In den Alpen würde man es Almauftrieb nennen aber im Harz gibt es keine Almen



Das hat‘s jetzt nicht besser gemacht 
Oh man .. danke für die kuh_le Geschichte


----------



## Lenny911 (21. April 2020)

Wenigstens konnte ich dir eine Freude bereiten und du konntest lachen ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. April 2020)

Corona sei Dank kann ich ja nun seit Wochen Fahrrad fahren. Also "können" kann ich wohl schon länger, aber ich meine von der Zeit her.
Um den Gabelservice vom Cannondale auf jaehrlich zu beschränken und weil das Cube ja noch immer die Ultra-Minions-Matschreifen drauf hat, hab ich mal mein bedingt durch 2x10 und VollStarrmodus zeit- und marketingtechnisch "voellig unfahrbares" Stevens Mobster wieder bekettet und eine kleine Tour zwischen Niederbayern und Oberpfalz gemacht mit 2x57 km

Man glaubt kaum, wieviel man sich teilweise technisch schönredet. Die Übersetzung ist mit 22/36 am Berg nahezu gleich der high-end-1fach-Entwicklung 30/50. Aber gefühlt ist man an der Eisdiele mit 2x10 der Looser, obwohl 1x12 nix besser kann. Folglich bleibt die 10-fach auch künftig drauf, nicht zuletzt aufgrund der endgeilen Schaltganganzeige, die es für shimano i-spec2 genauso wenig gibt wie für sram. Es wird aber mit einem Garbaruk 45-Kasettchen optimiert.

Ja nun, und auf Waldwegen oder Radwegen (Asphalt und wassergebundene Deckschicht) brauchts auch keine Federgabel. Es hat jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gemacht, zumal das Stevens Mobster mit DT-Felgen nur 13 kg wiegt und leichter ist als meine verschlimmteuerten Harzkomposithuepfer.
Einzig der wtb-Sattel ist noch zu überdenken.













Die Tektro Auriga ist noch immer eine unglaublich bissige Sommerbremse, deren Verzögerungswerte und Bissigkeit mit der C41 von Trickstuff zumindest auf ebener oder mäßig abfallender Wegführung mithalten können.

Da die Räder öfters im Tausch ans Nutrail plug&play drankommen hab ich die Bremsscheiben nicht vom Gelaendemodus auf Strasse umgebaut. Und nur für die Style-Polizei, deren Zielgruppe ich ohnehin nicht bin, hat's das auch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Pimper (22. April 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Was so alles auf den Trails rum liegt




Wie ging der Spruch nochmal... Mountainbiken heißt, mit möglichst all den Teilen wieder nach Hause zu kommen, die zu teuer sind, um sie im Wald liegen zu lassen.


----------



## Starter77 (22. April 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Corona sei Dank kann ich ja nun seit Wochen Fahrrad fahren. Also "können" kann ich wohl schon länger, aber ich meine von der Zeit her.
> Um den Gabelservice vom Cannondale auf jaehrlich zu beschränken und weil das Cube ja noch immer die Ultra-Minions-Matschreifen drauf hat, hab ich mal mein bedingt durch 2x10 und VollStarrmodus zeit- und marketingtechnisch "voellig unfahrbares" Stevens Mobster wieder bekettet und eine kleine Tour zwischen Niederbayern und Oberpfalz gemacht mit 2x57 km
> 
> Man glaubt kaum, wieviel man sich teilweise technisch schönredet. Die Übersetzung ist mit 22/36 am Berg nahezu gleich der high-end-1fach-Entwicklung 30/50. Aber gefühlt ist man an der Eisdiele mit 2x10 der Looser, obwohl 1x12 nix besser kann. Folglich bleibt die 10-fach auch künftig drauf, nicht zuletzt aufgrund der endgeilen Schaltganganzeige, die es für shimano i-spec2 genauso wenig gibt wie für sram. Es wird aber mit einem Garbaruk 45-Kasettchen optimiert.
> ...



Das ist auch der Grund warum ich das Blackborow gx 2x10 auch auf der Übersetzung gelassen habe. Ist vor allen Dingen billig und dankbar - vor allen Dingen im Winter.

Mobster bin ich auch gerne gefahren bis mich die Meldungen über die Rahmenbrüche verunsichert haben. Sonst war ich auch immer zufrieden damit.

Wenn Dir der WTB nicht taugt, wirf ihn mir in die Post. Ich fahre den, passt. ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. April 2020)

Heute war ich endlich mal wieder mit Stefan Unterwegs.
Natürlich mit Abstand , aber das ergibt sich bei Ihm ja von selbst , weil er schon immer schneller war als ich


----------



## Lenny911 (22. April 2020)

Bei mir heute nur eine schnelle Feierabendrunde...













...schön wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. April 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung ist mit 22/36 am Berg nahezu gleich der high-end-1fach-Entwicklung 30/50. Aber gefühlt ist man an der Eisdiele mit 2x10 der Looser, obwohl 1x12 nix besser kann.


da kann ich dir nur bedingt Recht geben 
ich habe von 2x10 über 1x11 bis 1x12 im Einsatz und bin nach 3 Jahren von der 1x12 Eagle immer noch begeistert.
Von der Entfaltung stimmt es schon, der Unterschied ist marginal. 2x10 ist je nach Kassette sogar eher feiner in der Abstufung, gibt ja genug Übersetzungsrechner die das belegen.
Am sportlich bewegten MTB nervt mich das Geklappere der Kette am Umwerfer. Ich habe hier im Pfälzerwald eine Strecke die auf 45km ständig auf & ab geht, aber immer nur recht kurz. Mein mieser Trainings(dauerzu)stand führt bei 2x10 (22/36 auf 11-36) dazu, dass ich ständig vorne und hinten schalten muss. Mit dem 1x12 ist das angenehmer zu fahren. Für mich ist 1x auch "schöner" anzusehen.
die beiden verbliebenen 2x10 bleiben aber trotdem, sind beides 26" Fullys mit entsprechend Jahren auf dem Buckel, lohnt nimmer umzubauen 

am Dicken ist seit Anfang 2019 eine 1x11 X1 dran, reicht mir bis jetzt....


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. April 2020)

Ich habe nur den Berggang beurteilt.
Hast schon recht, Einfachschaltung ist intuitiver. Nur ist die viel beworbene Bandbreite nicht ausfüllend.
Aber bezgl Berggang:
22 auf 36 ergibt eine Untersetzung von 0,61
30 auf 50 ergibt 0,6

22 auf (die bei 10-fach wohl groesste, Garbaruk) 45 ergibt 0,49. Da ist dann nicht mehr die Beinkraft das Limit, sondern nur noch die Traktion.

Ich merke bei meinem 2x11 Nutrail mit 24 auf 46 halt wie easy selbst das schon am Berg geht.
Das ist wie Zahnradbahn


----------



## Pimper (23. April 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> 22 auf 36 ergibt eine Untersetzung von



1,64. Das Verhältnis ist = Zähnezahl des getriebenen Rades / Zähnezahl des treibenden Rades.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. April 2020)

Ändert nix an der Zweiradzahnradbahn ??.

Aber danke für die Formel ??

Hier noch gschwind ein Bild zum Behuf der Rechtmäßigkeit des Unterhaltungsbeitrages von heute mit 26" Rundum-Modus und Reifentest. Dazu später mehr:





Cannondale-gruen, fast wie der Fruehling in echt.????


----------



## Pimper (23. April 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ändert nix an der Zweiradzahnradbahn ??.



Das stimmt. 

Ich wache hier nur. Nicht dass etwas solange falsch wiederholt wird, bis es das neue Richtig wird...

(Gott...werde ich alt....)


----------



## Starter77 (23. April 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> 1,64. Das Verhältnis ist = Zähnezahl des getriebenen Rades / Zähnezahl des treibenden Rades.



Hi, da komme ich nicht mit

Bei mir ist die Zähnezahl des getriebenen Rades 36 (also das was sich hinten dreht) und die Zähnezahl des treibenden - also wo ich mit meinen Füßen drauflatsche 22.

Somit 22 / 36 = 0,61

Das ist mein Verständnis?

Gib mir einmal bitte Nachhilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (23. April 2020)

Du hast da nen Denkfehler:

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis* i* ist

________Zähnezahl des getriebenen Rades (Ritzel)
i= _____--------------------------------------------------
________Zähnezahl des treibenden Rades (Kettenblatt)


______36
i=__-----
______22

i=  1,64

Kann man sich auch ganz gut merken: "Du musst die Kurbel 1,64 mal drehen, damit das Rad hinten 1 Umdrehung macht." (das heißt du hast nen "weichen" Gang mit viel Umdrehungen an der Kurbel; das kennt sozusagen jeder aus eigener Erfahrung --> der typische Berggang)

Das ist (zumindest für mich) einfacher vorzustellen als: "Das Rad hinten macht 0,61 Umdrehungen, wenn du die Kurbel 1 mal drehst."


----------



## skaster (23. April 2020)

Allgemein spricht die Fachwelt von Untersetzung wenn i>1 und von Übersetzung bei i<1. Da hat @Pimper nun mal recht.


----------



## Pimper (23. April 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Allgemein spricht die Fachwelt von Untersetzung wenn i>1 und von Übersetzung bei i<1



Richtig. Wobei die Untersetzung auch "Übersetzung ins Langsame" genannt wird, weshalb man es sich im Sprachgebrauch bequem macht und einfach immer den Begriff "Übersetzung" verwendet.

Was m.E. aber verwirrend sein kann....


----------



## Wilbi69 (23. April 2020)

Fatboyabendrunde in Zuerich  Erstmal megr Luft auf die JJ and los. Gutes Training da es nur bergauf geht direkt ab der Wohnung ..aber es gibt schöne Spielecken 





die Sonne trägt auch zum Wohlfühlen bei 






kurz vor dem Top of Zuerich 



endlich oben 







Grüsse


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. April 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Kann man sich auch ganz gut merken: "Du musst die Kurbel 1,64 mal drehen, damit das Rad hinten 1 Umdrehung macht." (das heißt du hast nen "weichen" Gang mit viel Umdrehungen an der Kurbel; das kennt sozusagen jeder aus eigener Erfahrung --> der typische Berggang)
> 
> Das ist (zumindest für mich) einfacher vorzustellen als: "Das Rad hinten macht 0,61 Umdrehungen, wenn du die Kurbel 1 mal drehst."


eigentlich.... ist es egal 
beides beschreibt "nur" ein Verhältnis zueinander und sind "auch nur Zahlenspielereien" 
ich pers. habs auch eher mit der Vorstellung 1 Kurbelumdrehung = das HR macht nur 0,6 Umdrehungen


----------



## Starter77 (23. April 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Du hast da nen Denkfehler:
> 
> Das Übersetzungsverhältnis* i* ist
> 
> ...



Danke ?


----------



## Pimper (24. April 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> beides beschreibt "nur" ein Verhältnis zueinander und sind "auch nur Zahlenspielereien"



Nicht ganz. Es sind eigentlich feste Definitionen. Das eine ist dann der "Kehrwert" des anderen. Aber grundsätzlich kann man Mathematik durchaus als Unterhaltung ansehen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. April 2020)

Bilder von Wochenbeginn, noch im Mixed-Aufbau:
Das nur leidlich befahrbare Birkenwaeldchen wird zunehmend zum Dschungel. Fast schon hat man RollingStones-Musik im Kopf




Nachdem das Profil meiner Gesichtszüge nur maessig begeistert die Damenwelt in Aufruhr versetzt, hier mal mein Reifenprofil der letzten Tage. Ich überhole mich irgendwann wahrscheinlich selbst ??:
Maxxis Minion 4.8




Mit viel Glück findet ein außerirdisches Archäologenteam in ein paar tausend Jahren diese versteinerten Reifenabdrücke und philosophiert über die tollen Fahrzeuge unserer Zeit
Dillinger 5 und Dillinger 4




Wasserloch, hier rechts abbiegen.
Wasserloch ist noch nicht bewohnt. Es dürfte aber nicht mehr lange dauern bis Kröten hier (hoffentlich) herkommen. Wasserläuferlarven hat's aber schon jetzt. Also Durchfahrt naturbezogen eher nicht gut. Im Gegensatz zu den Froeschen brauchen  Kröten und Unken diese halbschattigen temperaturstabilen Kleinstgewaesser zum Laichen. Deshalb bin ich froh um jede HarvesterSpur im Waldschatten.





Wieder auf 26" / 26" unterwegs.
Heute mit Dunderbeist und Flowbeist.
Die Reifen haben wie auch der Wrathchild ausgepraegtes Negativprofil, aber eine bessere Stollenanordnung, die an beiden Fahrtagen im Laerchenwaldboden und humosem Buchenwaldboden eine weder von Minion noch von Dilinger erreichte Traktion und Linientreue zeigten. Alleine das Fahrradgewicht von (mit den schweren V1-Felgen) 13,9 kg reicht aus, um die Profilbloecke in den Boden zu drücken. Die Art des Profilblockzuschnittes mit seiner dynamischen Verformungsfaehigkeit ist einer der grossen Unterschiede zum aehnlich traktionsstarken Minion, sind aber auf Waldboden diesem durch bessere Selbstreinigung und Agilitaet ueberlegen.
Flow/Dunderbeist fahren wie auf Schienen, werden übrigens auf SL80-Felge 10,5 cm breit. Einzig auf Wurzeln, losem Astschnitt und Geroell sind sie wiederum dem enger profilierten Dillinger unterlegen. Diesem aber in Agilität ueberlegen.
Ich ordne den FlowDunder  also bislang zwischen Minion und Dilinger ein mit Haupteinsatz trockener lockerer humoser Waldboden und Matsch bis etwa 10%Wasseranteil und hier mit einer absoluten Alleinstellungsperformance. 
Bis etwa Knetmassenkonsistenz. Darüber hinausgehende Wassermatschmixe muss ich noch testen, ich geh aber davon aus, dass es ein Wassermatsch-Desaster aehnlich dem Wrathchild gibt.





Rundum 4,6"-26"
Wenn man es durch die Marketingbrille der Fahrradhype-Industrie betrachtet fahren wir ein ausgesprochen agiles 26er, das zur verbesserten Lifestylefaehigkeit mit einem 29er Radaussendurchmesser konstruiert wurde.
Somit stellt sich in der Theorie das Fatbike als High-End-Entwicklung dar, denn es ist ein 29er mit den besten Genen aus 26. ???????


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. April 2020)

Nachdem hier gerade die Fichten-Birken- und sonstige Blüte herrscht , hats Heute ne ganze Weile gebraucht bis ich beim Duschen das ganze anhängliche Zeug wieder aus Nase , Mund und Ohren draußen hatte   
Aber schön wars trotzdem wieder


----------



## Lenny911 (24. April 2020)

Mit der Freundin einfach einen schönen Platz gesucht , entspannt und dabei ein Bierchen um das Wochenende einzuläuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. April 2020)

LOL, gibt's die Sorte jetzt im Sonderangebot? 


Mal wieder meine Feldbergtour, hier ist jetzt auch die Corona-Beschilderung angekommen:



Feldi, Burg Falkenstein:

Zurück in Daisytown:



Und dann sogar noch ein günstiges Zeitfenster zum einkaufen gefunden:



Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Lenny911 (25. April 2020)

@ursinator2.0 Die Brauerei hat wohl ziemliche Probleme derzeit weil es niemand mehr kaufen möchte. Da kann man ruhig unterstützen und mal einen 6 er Träger kaufen. Schmeckt ja auch .


----------



## dopaul (25. April 2020)

Sie brauen es eh nicht mehr - ob du es kaufst oder nicht ändert wohl eher nix....


----------



## bikebecker (25. April 2020)

Hallo 
Heute mal mit dem dicken im Taunus. 



Und das obligatorischen Altkönigbild.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Lenny911 (25. April 2020)

dopaul schrieb:


> Sie brauen es eh nicht mehr - ob du es kaufst oder nicht ändert wohl eher nix....



Es wird vor erst nicht mehr gebraut


----------



## Lenny911 (25. April 2020)

Heute durfte das Dicke sich in seiner natürlichen Umgebung austoben. Es ging zu den Sandsteinhöhlen bei Blankenburg. Wunderschön unterhalb der Burgruine Regenstein in einem Kiefernwald gelegen.





























10 km vor der Haustür wars dann passiert. Ein stattlicher Dorn in der Lauffläche. Gut das Flickzeug und Fatbikepumpe mit an Board waren.









Jetzt wird erstmal der staub trockene Antrieb wieder geschmeidigt gemacht.


----------



## hw_doc (25. April 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> 10 km vor der Haustür wars dann passiert. Ein stattlicher Dorn in der Lauffläche. Gut das Flickzeug und Fatbikepumpe mit an Board waren.



Du hast nicht mal Milch in den Schläuchen?


----------



## Lenny911 (25. April 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Du hast nicht mal Milch in den Schläuchen?


 
Nein noch völlig klassisch nur mit Schlauch. Ich sollte wohl langsam auch mal dieses Tubeless versuchen


----------



## 2378TCDD (26. April 2020)

Wer auch immer diesem armen Baum sein Ende bereitet hat, er hat besseres verdient und ich versuche ihn durch 4.8" Pneumatik wiederzubeleben.   



Netter Jump geworden heute, yam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (26. April 2020)

Nach vielen Rheinhessenrunden „musste“ ich heute mal wieder Richtung Taunus. Den Feldi meide ich derzeit, weil ich den Eindruck habe, dass er total überlaufen ist. So ging’s von MZ zum Staufen / Großen Mannstein....


----------



## bikebecker (26. April 2020)

Hallo 
@dopaul Den Feldberg im Momente nur am frühen Morgen, aber rund ums Lorsbachtal (schöne Bilder) ist wenig los.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## cherokee190 (26. April 2020)

Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit .....   









..... ein Engländer und ein Ami im deutschen Wald.













Schöne entspannte Sonntags Runde ..... schön war's


----------



## Curtis_Newton (26. April 2020)

Runde durch die schöne Eifel.


----------



## dopaul (26. April 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> @dopaul Den Feldberg im Momente nur am frühen Morgen, aber rund ums Lorsbachtal (schöne Bilder) ist wenig los.
> Gruß bikebecker


Deshalb meide ich ihn.
Früh morgens ist mit Anfahrt von Mainz..... ach neee, keine Lust auf frühmorgendlichen Nightride.... ?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. April 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> @dopaul Den Feldberg im Momente nur am frühen Morgen, aber rund ums Lorsbachtal (schöne Bilder) ist wenig los.
> Gruß bikebecker





dopaul schrieb:


> Deshalb meide ich ihn.
> Früh morgens ist mit Anfahrt von Mainz..... ach neee, keine Lust auf frühmorgendlichen Nightride.... ?


War in der Tat ganz schön voll heute, Vergleich zu Freitag:





Die Rennleitung war auch mit zwei Autos oben und hat sich unters Volk gemischt, wo sich die Leute zu sehr auf der Pelle sassen. Auch im Wald wars dann immer noch relativ voll, hat sich dann aber doch schon deutlich verlaufen. Eigentlich war das jetzt schon die meiste Zeit so seit dem Lockdown. Der Freitag war die absolute Ausnahme, war der einzige Tag an dem ich oben war und die Geschäfte wieder offen, ruck zuck isses leer 

Flieger sind inzwischen auch was besonderes:

Waldkorona (aka Borkenkäfer):



schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (27. April 2020)

Heute hatte ich Fotowut am See  . Sind zu viele Bilder, deshalb auf zweimal.

Teil 1:





Die Trails sind durch den fehlenden Regen staubtrocken hier. Da hat man mit dem normalen MTB schon langsam Probleme und wünscht sich ein Fatbike .










Doch noch zwei blühende Sträucher entdeckt .


----------



## Optimizer (28. April 2020)




----------



## Allgaeufex (28. April 2020)

Noch ne kleine Vormittagsrunde vor dem großen Regen   





Ja genau da gehts runter 






Und dann noch ein paar Tierische Begegnungen 








Es hat sich also wieder sowas von gelohnt


----------



## Frostfalke (28. April 2020)

So und heute dann Teil 2 .

So in etwa sehen die Pflanzen auf meinem Schreibtisch immer aus, wenn meine Angestellten, sie während meiner Urlaubszeit gießen sollen. Unten zu nass, oben zu tot .











Am Strand fahren und Sand-Cruiser spielen, hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz beim Fatbikefahren.










Strahlend blauer Himmel gestern, es war Wahnsinn.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. April 2020)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1029760Anhang anzeigen 1029761


Endlich mal wieder ein paar Doppelobergeröhrbilder vom @Optimizer **


----------



## Pimper (29. April 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Strahlend blauer Himmel gestern, es war Wahnsinn.



...naja...den hatten wir 5 Wochen lang. Gestern hat's endlich mal geregnet...


----------



## Wilbi69 (29. April 2020)

Afterworkrunde in Zürich erst ein Monster von einem Baum bei dem der XL Fatboy so

 klein wirkt 


und eine spannende Sicht über den JJ den Baum hoch 


die Couch hat nach einem langen Arbeitstag gerufen, aber sobald ich auf einem Fatbike sitze ist die Welt in Ordnung  


und am Ende noch ein toller Fatbiketrail  


herrlich. Schönen Abend


----------



## ziploader (30. April 2020)

Gestern auch mal die Regenpause genutzt und die frisch angebaute Bluto und neu montierten JJ tubeless getestet.


----------



## Familybikers (30. April 2020)

Heute mal das Fatbike meiner Frau auf Sommer umbereift, und gleich Artgerecht bewegt


----------



## Familybikers (30. April 2020)

Heute mal das Fatbike meiner Frau auf Sommer umbereift, und gleich Artgerecht bewegt Anhang anzeigen 1031663Anhang anzeigen 1031661Anhang anzeigen 1031662


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (30. April 2020)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Heute mal das Fatbike meiner Frau auf Sommer umbereift, und gleich Artgerecht bewegt Anhang anzeigen 1031663Anhang anzeigen 1031661Anhang anzeigen 1031667Anhang anzeigen 1031662



Die Lieblingsfarbe deiner Frau ist schwer zuerraten


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. April 2020)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Heute mal das Fatbike meiner Frau auf Sommer umbereift, und gleich Artgerecht bewegt Anhang anzeigen 1031663Anhang anzeigen 1031661Anhang anzeigen 1031667Anhang anzeigen 1031662



So wie sie Lacht , wird ihr anderes Rad jetzt wohl öfter an der Wohnzimmerwand hängen bleiben


----------



## hw_doc (30. April 2020)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Die Lieblingsfarbe deiner Frau ist schwer zuerraten



Flieder!


----------



## Peng999 (30. April 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Flieder!



Meinste


----------



## Rubberduckxi (30. April 2020)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Heute mal das Fatbike meiner Frau auf Sommer umbereift, und gleich Artgerecht bewegt Anhang anzeigen 1031663Anhang anzeigen 1031661Anhang anzeigen 1031667Anhang anzeigen 1031662


Lieblingsfarbe ganz klar GRÜN


----------



## Starter77 (30. April 2020)

Da würde sich doch ein Truck anbieten ??

Den gibt's ja auch in blau grün oder flieder


----------



## Familybikers (30. April 2020)

Männer bleibt Seriös 
Sie liest ab und zu mit ?


----------



## Starter77 (30. April 2020)

Ein Truck ist seriös ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. April 2020)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Männer bleibt Seriös
> Sie liest ab und zu mit ?


?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HawG (1. Mai 2020)

Retterschwanger Tal  Fatbike vs.Gravelbike


----------



## HawG (1. Mai 2020)

Oberstdorf Rubi


----------



## HawG (1. Mai 2020)

....Tour 3 , gestern ins Rappenalptal , Oberstdorf ....70km 800hm über Freibergsee


----------



## HawG (1. Mai 2020)

Die drei hab ich noch unterwegs getroffen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Mai 2020)

@TM500 Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Pimper (1. Mai 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> 70km 800hm über Freibergsee



Sehr schön. Nicht nur gute Bilder, auch gute Werte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (1. Mai 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Retterschwanger Tal  Fatbike vs.Gravelbike
> Anhang anzeigen 1031980



Füße trocken geblieben?


----------



## Wilbi69 (1. Mai 2020)

Bei dem Wetter ist im Wald nichts los..umso besser  





kurze Trinkstation ohne Fernblick da zu bewölkt 


ich mag den Anblick von der Karre..fat.
monströs  und ab ..Trails ohne Ende aktuell
und immer noch begeistert von den Colossus

Einen schönen 1. Mai , Gruss André


----------



## HawG (2. Mai 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Füße trocken geblieben?


 Ja, hat aufgemacht das Wetter und der Bach geht so grade mit Schwung


----------



## Lenny911 (2. Mai 2020)

TM500 schrieb:


> Ja, hat aufgemacht das Wetter und der Bach geht so grade mit Schwung



Das Problem hatte ich nämlich mal in einem riesen Wasserloch, als ich immer langsamer wurde und dann doch treten musste.


----------



## ufp (2. Mai 2020)

Ein paar Baumstämme hab ich "geschnupft".
Bei ein paar mußte ich aufgeben; zwei kurz hintereinander sind mir dann doch zu viel.
Aber, ich arbeite daran (solange sie noch dort liegen).


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Mai 2020)




----------



## harni (3. Mai 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1033403



Respekt. Das Bauwerk hab ich die Tage auch entdeckt.
Hast des Gap danach auch absolviert? ?


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Mai 2020)

Kumpel Runde im Hütter Wohld ...... bevor die Anderen wach werden.





















 Das bissel Regen der letzten Tage hat die Sache auch gleich wieder etwas interessanter gemacht


----------



## Fatster (3. Mai 2020)

Heute mal Spocht und Kultur miteinander verbunden





Aber egal wie ...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Mai 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Heute mal Spocht und Kultur miteinander verbunden
> Anhang anzeigen 1033939
> 
> Aber egal wie ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1033948



Jetzt noch Scheibenräder, dann ist es perfekt   

Im Ernst, mir gefällt es ausgesprochen gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (3. Mai 2020)

Auf meiner "Suche" nach schönen Plätzen in Sachsen Anhalt zum Biken, hat es mich und meinen neuen "Hobbyextender" nach Nebra (Unstrut) verschlagen. Da mich @Martina H. freundlicherweise schon drauf hingewiesen hat, dass es nicht sooo das Gebiet fürs normale MTB ist, habe ich direkt das Fatbike genommen. War genau richtig für hier.







Start auf dem Parkplatz am Waldschlösschen:






Nach 400 m ging es direkt in den Wald, der sich im besten Sonnenschein...





... und mit ein paar netten Flowtrails  präsentierte.






An dem Motiv konnte ich nicht vorbeifahren  :






Aber auch hier hatte der Sturm gut zugeschlagen:






Nochmal in der Großansicht: Ein kleiner Haufen Holz, genug für 1-2 Kaminfüllungen .






Der Blick auf die Arche:






Danach bin ich noch in den Regen gekommen. Aber nach 20 Minuten Regen, sah plötzlich alles doppelt so grün aus hier.


----------



## Wilbi69 (3. Mai 2020)

Endlich mal wieder 2 Huradax im Herdenmodus unterwegs  da kommt Chris mit seiner braunen Wildsau 


verspielt wie immer 


2.5 h Stunden Mainauwaldtrails 











dann zur Kiesgrube und Chris hat die Abfahrt zum Monsterstepup mal getestet 









dann langsam Richtung Home   


Guten Wochenstart


----------



## Fatster (3. Mai 2020)

Nach der ersten Hälfte der Kul_tour den 9:ATV:7 mal in bekanntem - weil somit vergleichbarem - Terrain entlang der Weinberge über den Sonnentrail






und durch die darauffolgenden  Wälder gescheucht







Es gab nix, was sich auch nur ansatzweise „blöd“ angefühlt hätte; Lenker fest- und draufhalten







Wer ein Fattie „über“ hat und nicht weiß, was er damit machen soll; ich hätte da nen Tipp


----------



## Pimper (3. Mai 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Im Ernst, mir gefällt es ausgesprochen gut



Ja, optisch auf jeden Fall stimmig. Aber kommst du mit nem 42 - 44 cm Lenker im Gelände zurecht ? Ich hab mal einen 62 cm probiert und das war in jeder Kurve echt übel .. Bin dann gaanz schnell wieder zurück auf Ü70 cm..


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Mai 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ja, optisch auf jeden Fall stimmig. Aber kommst du mit nem 42 - 44 cm Lenker im Gelände zurecht ? Ich hab mal einen 62 cm probiert und das war in jeder Kurve echt übel .. Bin dann gaanz schnell wieder zurück auf Ü70 cm..


Kann ich beim Fatbike nicht sagen. Aber mit dem Gravelbike gehts ja auch...
Vermutlich ist einfach auch viel Kopfsache... Dass es geht sieht man ja


----------



## dopaul (4. Mai 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> @dopaul Den Feldberg im Momente nur am frühen Morgen, aber rund ums Lorsbachtal (schöne Bilder) ist wenig los.
> Gruß bikebecker



gestern konnte ich der Versuchung nicht widerstehen....
Ich hatte morgens noch kleine Technikprobleme und bin deshalb erst um zehn Uhr in Mainz los gekommen.
Oben am Feldi war es völlig entspannt. Ich hab mit den Ordnungshütern gesprochen - die sperren gegen Mittag die Zufahrt. Somit muss jeder Besucher des Feldberg-Plateaus es sich auch verdienen - zack sinkt die Zahl  ?

Problematisch fand ich das Treiben am Fuchstanz. Ich wollte gar nicht stoppen, bin einfach nur durch gefahren. Aber da war so die Hölle los, dass man den Eindruck hatte die Abstandsregeln beim Durchfahren schon kaum einhalten zu können.... 

Insgesamt hatte ich dann gestern 91km/1650hm - haut mit dem Fatbike schon rein....


----------



## yo_eddy (4. Mai 2020)

dopaul schrieb:


> Problematisch fand ich das Treiben am Fuchstanz. Ich wollte gar nicht stoppen, bin einfach nur durch gefahren. Aber da war so die Hölle los, dass man den Eindruck hatte die Abstandsregeln beim Durchfahren schon kaum einhalten zu können....
> 
> Insgesamt hatte ich dann gestern 91km/1650hm - haut mit dem Fatbike schon rein....



 ... das ist ordentlich! Wie ist Deine Anfahrt aus Mainz, über Hofheim?

Fuchstanz ist ätzend seit Corona, schlimmer als im Sommer. Die Städter haben den Taunus entdeckt und nutzen ihn zum Rumlungern.

Dein Vorderreifen, ist der richtig herum montiert? 

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## dopaul (4. Mai 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> ... das ist ordentlich! Wie ist Deine Anfahrt aus Mainz, über Hofheim?
> 
> Fuchstanz ist ätzend seit Corona, schlimmer als im Sommer. Die Städter haben den Taunus entdeckt und nutzen ihn zum Rumlungern.
> 
> ...


Es ist der Hinterreifen 
Zur Strecke: Ich hatte mir mal ne neue gesteckt. Im Hofheimer Stadtwald zum Teil suboptimal. Aber da hab ich mich schon so oft verfranst.... Da sind Wege eingezeichnet wo nun wirklich keine sind. Aber gut. Ansonsten war sie ganz okay. 
Anbei mal das Übersichtsbild von Strava:


----------



## Speedskater (4. Mai 2020)

Moin,

ich war gestern so um 13:00 Uhr auf dem Feldberg, allerdings mit dem blauen Franzosen.
Bin dann übern Altkönig nachhause geradelt, da war auch viel los. So viele Wanderer wie gestern habe ich noch nie auf dem Victoria Trail getroffen. An dem Felsen unterhalb vom Victoria Tempel hingen Kletterer rum.

Bei mir waren es nur auf 71 km und 1430 hm.


Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (4. Mai 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder 2 Huradax im Herdenmodus unterwegs
> 
> 2.5 h Stunden Mainauwaldtrails Anhang anzeigen 1034039
> ....
> ...



Und wer hat in den 2,5 Stunden auf das Handy aufgepasst?


----------



## hw_doc (4. Mai 2020)




----------



## Lenny911 (5. Mai 2020)

Heute ging es trailig über den Harzer Hexenstieg.













Der Trail führt am Ufer der Bode entlang. Das sorgt immer Sommer für angenehme Kühle, aber im Winter auch für Eis. Deshalb war ich jetzt schon lange nicht mehr da. Am nächsten Waldstück warteten dann schon Forstarbeiter mit Harvester. Diese wollte ich umfahren und hab bei Komoot nach einer Alternative Ausschau gehalten. Diese stellte sich als nicht mehr fahrbar heraus und das bestimmt schon seit Jahrzehnten. So musste ich mich über einen Kilometer durchs Unterholz schlagen.   Schöne moderne Technik.

Dafür gab es dann Aussicht, auf dem Weg ins nächste Tal...





...im besagten Tal warteten dann schöne dicke Fichten die sich zu dritt oder zu viert über einander stapelten. Umweg ausgeschlossen. Also drüber, drunter und durch.Vor lauter Frust ist mir ein grober Schnitzer unterlaufen. Als ich ein 10 cm Stamm überspringen wollte, spring ich zu früh und auch noch zu flach und bleibe mit dem Vorderrad hängen. Es hat grad noch gereicht aber ich hatte ordentlich zu kämpfen die Fuhre in der Bahn zu halten.  Bilder habe ich aus Frust auch nicht davon gemacht.

Dann noch kurzes Päuschen zum runterfahren ...





Ein paar fette Rohre aus nächster Nähe vom Dicken bestaunt...





Und ab über die Talsperre mit Hängebrücke Richtung Heimat.





Auf dem Weg lag noch ein Waldstück in dem Anfang des Jahres neue Setzlinge in die Erde gebracht wurden. Davon sind mittlerweile auch rund die Hälfte wieder braun. Einfach wird es nicht für die Wälder.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Mai 2020)

Heute Testtour gemacht. 
Bowdenzüge am Stevens nach drei Jahren geölt und Schaltung geprüft. Bowdenzugoeler hab ich vom Motorrad genommen - passt. 
Schaltung ist nun wieder schaltdynamisch auf Top-Niveau, das Bowdenzugoelen kommt jetzt in den Quartalsservice.

Es sollte nur eine kleine gemütliche Tour werden während der Pizzateig "geht".
Es wurden fünf Stunden vom Regierungssitz der Opf ins niederbayerische Altmühltal.
Gschwind dauert meist länger.

(Der Opf-ler sucht in Kelheim nur - die ihm fehlende Kultur ??)
Dem Pizzateig indes geht's gut.
Letztendlich war das Ziel ein Kaiser-Willi-eins-Felsen aus einem Bilderrätsel

Errichtet 1902, kurz nach der ersten Rechtschreibreform von 1901. Karwoche wurde noch mit "Ch" geschrieben










Gedenktafel zum Felssturz an Kaisers Todestag. Man beachte: Es handelt sich bei der Schrift um die 1913 von Rudolf Koch entworfene Koch-Fraktur. Ausser dem "K" bei Kaiser. Weiterhin ist nur "Rund-s-Schreibung" und der Verzicht auf Ligaturen (Verbundbuchstaben,diese sind jedoch typisch bei Frakturschrift) zu bemerken.

Auf der zweiten Gedenktafel, auf der anderen Seite des Felsens, ist eine reine Antiqua-Schrift verwendet worden. Ausserdem stimmt die "Fall-zuordnung" nicht. Der Schriftmeissler hat "den" statt "dem" geschrieben.
Ich sehe in der Antiquabenutzung sowie dem Auslassen der Lang-s-Verwendung bei der Koch-Fraktur einen klaren Unterschied zum damaligen (gerade erst einigermassen vereinigten) Restdeutschland und Hinweis auf die Frankophilie von Ludwig zwo und seinem Nachfolger Otto.








Da ist der Felsen zu finden. Siehe auch @Brezensalzer s "Wo-bin-ich"-Raetsel.





Falls es mal regnet: Beide Höhlen verfuegen ueber Felsüberhang und sind trocken
















Und das Beste: Ich habe einen ibc-member "in Echt" getroffen. ??? ?️?️?️

Es war also mal wieder ein genialer Tag.
Auf einem genialen Fahrrad.
Bei genialem Wetter.


----------



## Lenny911 (6. Mai 2020)

Ein bisschen Spitzkehren üben hier...





...Hinterrad versetzen da.





Verfolgungsjagd unter dick bereiften. Konnte das Tempo grade so mitgehen. Der Kollege hat aber alle Möglichkeiten genutzt sich breit zu machen. Kurze Zeit später hat er dem Druck der Verfolgung nicht länger stand gehalten und ist im rechten Winkel im Wald abgetaucht. 





Weiter geht’s mit Weitsicht.





Die Neuen der Herde begucken. Einige sind sich nicht einig, was der breit bereifte Zaungast eigentlich von ihnen will.





Es hat natürlich nicht lang gedauert bis der Chef der Herde mich bellend vertreiben will. Ich wollte aber eh grad weiter Richtung Kaffeetisch.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Mai 2020)

Heute wollte ich mal mehrere Sachen auf nur einer Tour erledigen:

Strecke ohne Asphaltanteil (zum Schutz der Dunder/Flowbeiststollen) herausfinden zu einer 16km entfernten niederbayrischen Mezgerei (Beste Leberkäsesemmeln ever)
Weitere Betonfundamente nahe dem Messerschmittberg suchen, solange der Wald noch nicht nur aus Pflanzen und Gruenzeug besteht.
Langzeittest Tag 1 Lackschutzwachsvergleich

Wald frisst Berg





"Neue" Fundamente gefunden









Drumherumfahren hätte ich schon können, aber: 
Echte Männer werden sieben Jahre alt. Danach wachsen sie nur noch ???
 Was das Bild nicht zeigt: Wahrscheinlich hat sich die Waldmaschine etwas festgefahren und zwei Räder durchdrehen lassen. Denn unter der  linken Wasseroberfläche ist eine etwa 2m lange wellige Vertiefung mit etwa 0,5m Tiefe. Da ging's dann abwärts und Tretbootfeeling kam auf wie im Mittelmeerurlaub. Mit dem Motorrad ist es easy. Da ist der Gasgriff ganz oben. Aber beim Fahrrad ist das "Gas" unten.  Trotzdem hab ich mir das so lange geben müssen, bis ich durchnässt und obwohl Sonne durchgefroren war.




Uebrigens: DunderFlowbeist auch bei diesen Bedingungen sehr gute Traktion




Noch ist der Abperleffekt und die Schmutzanhaftungsverringerung durch zwei Wachse sehr gut. Nach einer Stunde Fahrt vom Matsch weg sah das Rad nur noch so aus.
Badewanne ist trotzdem noetig für Rad und Fahrer.
Heute Nacht wird das Kettenrad von 30 auf 26 umgebaut. Ausserdem kommt die Kette #2 drauf, nachdem meine Kmc dlc nach rund 200h eine Laengung von 0,5mm je 5" Kettenlaenge hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (6. Mai 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Und das Beste: Ich habe einen ibc-member "in Echt" getroffen. ??? ???


Und das obwohl ich inkognito unterwegs war - also ohne Fatbike sondern mit Neinazwanzga ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. Mai 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Gedenktafel zum Felssturz an Kaisers Todestag. Man beachte: Es handelt sich bei der Schrift um die 1913 von Rudolf Koch entworfene Koch-Fraktur. Ausser dem "K" bei Kaiser. Weiterhin ist nur "Rund-s-Schreibung" und der Verzicht auf Ligaturen (Verbundbuchstaben,diese sind jedoch typisch bei Frakturschrift) zu bemerken.
> 
> Auf der zweiten Gedenktafel, auf der anderen Seite des Felsens, ist eine reine Antiqua-Schrift verwendet worden. Ausserdem stimmt die "Fall-zuordnung" nicht. Der Schriftmeissler hat "den" statt "dem" geschrieben.
> Ich sehe in der Antiquabenutzung sowie dem Auslassen der Lang-s-Verwendung bei der Koch-Fraktur einen klaren Unterschied zum damaligen (gerade erst einigermassen vereinigten) Restdeutschland und Hinweis auf die Frankophilie von Ludwig zwo und seinem Nachfolger Otto.


Wahnsinn, da kann man nur staunen ob so viel Detailkenntnis!


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Mai 2020)

Herrlich wenn alles grünt und blüht


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Mai 2020)

Während Junior Steine ins Wasser wirft, hat das Pummelchen Pause  .


----------



## ursinator2.0 (9. Mai 2020)

Hi, ich wollte hier noch meine Feldberg/Taunus-Tour vom letzten Wochenende nachreichen (Sa.):
Nach wochenlangem Sommerwetter im April fing der Mai erst mal mit Regen an, hörte aber schnell wieder auf. Nun ja, ich schaffe es bis irgendwo zwischen Eschborn und Kronberg, dann regnet es erst mal wieder:
Nachdem ich schon ans Aufgeben dachte, hörte es wieder auf und im Wald kam dann sogar mal richtig die Sonne raus:
Bin dann über den Lipstempel hoch gefahren, dort gab es dann eine schöne Aussicht über Falkenstein hinweg Richtung Mainebene:



Und dann kurz unter dem Feldberggipfel, nette Wolkenformation über Industriepark Höchst, Startbahn West:



Als ich hochkam war alles in dichter Suppe, ungefähr 10 Minuten später wieder klare Sicht:



Stadt in der Nähe von Offenbach:



Als ich losfuhr, fing es zur Abwechslung mal wieder an zu regnen, Feldbergquelle:
Der Regen ging dann eigentlich die ganze Abahrt lang weiter, hat man aber im Wald gar nicht so direkt mit gekriegt. Das erste mal seit Wochen wieder glatte Wurzeln und Steine.
Kurz bevor ich unten war, hörte der Regen wieder auf, Blick vom Victoriatempel Richtung Kronberg:



Ich hab dann anhand der nassen Strassen überhaupt erst realisiert, dass es doch recht ordentlich geregnet hatte, war dann auch recht schön eingesaut (die Kamera war wohl auch nicht mehr 100% trocken):

War die Tage auch unterwegs, werde ich vielleicht auch was einstellen (wenn es auch nicht so viel zu sehen gab).
Noch 'n schönes Wochenende


----------



## hw_doc (9. Mai 2020)




----------



## Fatster (10. Mai 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1038955



Steht da etwa SARMA druff?


----------



## hw_doc (10. Mai 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Steht da etwa SARMA druff?



Ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. Mai 2020)

Immer noch Test des 26er Kettenblatt und Dreck-Regen-Test dreier Oberflächen-Schutzmittelchen. 
Seit zwei Tagen in der nördlichen Oberpfalz.
Endlich keine Lärchennadeln und humosen Kalkbaatz mehr sondern zumeist Buchenlaub und Granitsande. Das Rad war vor drei Tagen in der Dusche und hat noch immer diesen Zustand.
Es regnet aber auch oft. Also nicht staendig und stetig, aber a gscheits Scheisswetter halt

26 auf 10/50. Ich bin so froh, dass ich den Umbau gemacht hab. Das Fahrrad ist ja nur im Wald und nie auf der Straße. Und wenn doch mal auf der Ebene, ist die Übersetzung von 26/10 immer noch ausreichend schnell für VollStollenreifen.
 Der Karren klettert total gut und schieben muss ich echt erst, wenn die Traktion abreisst. Da fall ich aber meist erst noch zwei Meter den Berg wieder runter.
Der 45nrth Dunderbeist ist im Waldboden ultrakrasser Übergewinner. Im Waldboden hatte ich noch nie eine präzisere und traktionsstaerkere Reifenkombi. 
Weit über Maxxis Minion. 
So geil.
Die dub-Kurbel liess sich zum kb-Tausch übrigens absolut easy mit einem Inbus und kleinem Hebelrohr abziehen. Man muss nur bei der Erstmontage die Schraubverbindung ordentlich fetten.






Pflegemitteltest: 
Der matte Hinterbau ist mir zu glänzend. Das wird künftig wieder anders.
Aber Wasser und Dreck perlt noch gut ab. Sogar durch den Regen.





Das 26er kb macht nen schlanken Fuss am huebschen Gefährt ( sehr frei nach Terrence Hill im Strandbuggy-Film) ??




0mm offset beeinträchtigt die Kettenfreiheit nicht. Im Vergleich zu den vorherigen -4mm nahezu identisch. 
Reifen Dunderbeist. 
Berggang.


----------



## Pimper (14. Mai 2020)

...naja...26 ist schon arg klein. Für mich und meine Runden ist ein 30er schon absolute Unterkante, aber das muß natürlich jeder für sich bewerten und entscheiden.

Hinzu kommt, dass das permanente fahren im Schmutz, Schlamm und Eis/Schnee den Verschleiß massiv beschleunigt. Mein letztes 30er Blatt hat 3500 km gehalten. Danach fing die Ketten an abzuspringen, weil die Zähne zu dünn geschliffen waren und die Kette nicht mehr halten konnten.

Ein 26er würd ich also gleich im 3er-Pack bestellen...

Mit 26/50 darfst du eigentlich per Grundgesetz nicht mehr schieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (14. Mai 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Mit 26/50 darfst du eigentlich per Grundgesetz nicht mehr schieben...



Besser als nach hinten umzukippen


----------



## Brezensalzer (14. Mai 2020)

Und ich meinte, ich fahre mit 22/42 das absolute Rentnerritzel. Dabei ist das sogar noch minimal länger übersetzt als 26/50. Dafür fehlt mir aber oben naus nix: Da schalte ich auf das große Kettenblatt und hab dann 36/11.

Ist aber eine Spezialkombination, so eigentlich von Shimano nicht vorgesehen. Das lange 11-fach-XT-Schaltwerk macht das aber ohne weiteres mit ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Mai 2020)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Und ich meinte, ich fahre mit 22/42 das absolute Rentnerritzel. Dabei ist das sogar noch minimal länger übersetzt als 26/50. Dafür fehlt mir aber oben naus nix: Da schalte ich auf das große Kettenblatt und hab dann 36/11.
> 
> Ist aber eine Spezialkombination, so eigentlich von Shimano nicht vorgesehen. Das lange 11-fach-XT-Schaltwerk macht das aber ohne weiteres mit ...



36/11 - 22/42 als 2x10 Fach hab ich auf meinem Beargrease auch , das ist schon eine tolle Bandbreite


----------



## Janosch23 (15. Mai 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> 36/11 - 22/42 als 2x10 Fach hab ich auf meinem Beargrease auch , das ist schon eine tolle Bandbreite



Und ich dachte schon mit 28/42 in der Rentnerliga zu spielen, aber dank euch bin ich da jetzt wieder raus


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Mai 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> 36/11 - 22/42 als 2x10 Fach hab ich auf meinem Beargrease auch , das ist schon eine tolle Bandbreite
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1042847



Ich glaube , ich hab das etwas seltsam geschrieben.
Vorn sind zwei Kettenblätter mit 22 und 36 Zähnen.
Hinten ist eine Kassette mit 11 - 42 Zähnen.
So ist es etwas Verständlicher


----------



## Fatster (15. Mai 2020)

Übersetzung wird - genauso wie Bremsen, Federgabel oder Reifenbreite - absolut überbewertet


----------



## ziploader (15. Mai 2020)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom Sonntag. Waren im Emmental Napfgebiet unterwegs.













Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht hatte es auf der Tour super Trails.


----------



## Pimper (15. Mai 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> 36/11 - 22/42 als 2x10 Fach hab ich auf meinem Beargrease auch , das ist schon eine tolle Bandbreite



Ja, die hatte ich vor dem Umbau auf 1-fach auch, allerdings mit 12-36er Kassette. War eigentlich eine sinnvolle Sache auch verschleißtechnisch deutlich besser, aber dann kam ja der Trend den Umwerfer unbedingt begraben zu müssen, dem ich dummerweise auch verfallen bin.

Jetzt fahre ich seit einiger Zeit 30/40  und hatte vorher ein paar Jahre 30/36. Ich gehe allerdings früh in den Wiegetritt und nutze den Grip der 4.8 Zöller. Außerdem fahre ich nie über 900 Hm pro Tour, nie über 15% Steigung und mache auch keine mehrtägigen Touren in den Bergen oder ähnliches...



Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Der 45nrth Dunderbeist ist im Waldboden ultrakrasser Übergewinner.



Der Lou hat spürbar mehr Grip als der Dunderbeist. Wenn du also einen hyperkrassen Astro-Gewinner mal testen willst, hol dir als nächstes den Lou.


----------



## Fatster (15. Mai 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ja, die hatte ich vor dem Umbau auf 1-fach auch, allerdings mit 12-36er Kassette. War eigentlich eine sinnvolle Sache auch verschleißtechnisch deutlich besser, aber dann kam ja der Trend den Umwerfer unbedingt begraben zu müssen, dem ich dummerweise auch verfallen bin.
> 
> Jetzt fahre ich seit einiger Zeit 30/40  und hatte vorher ein paar Jahre 30/36. Ich gehe allerdings früh in den Wiegetritt und nutze den Grip der 4.8 Zöller. Außerdem fahre ich nie über 900 Hm pro Tour, nie über 15% Steigung und mache auch keine mehrtägigen Touren in den Bergen oder ähnliches...
> 
> ...



Abba gega da voll krasse 2XL sinn alle andare voll die Lauch, Alda!  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. Mai 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Der Lou hat spürbar mehr Grip als der Dunderbeist.


Lou ist zu breit für das Caad-1,  vor allem mit lehmigem Matsch. Und wenn sich dann noch Nadeln und Kies/Split drumrumwickeln bremst es nur noch.
Trockengrip ist nicht alles.


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Mai 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Lou ist zu breit für das Caad-1,  vor allem mit lehmigem Matsch. Und wenn sich dann noch Nadeln und Kies/Split drumrumwickeln bremst es nur noch.
> Trockengrip ist nicht alles.



Ja , leider passen Bud und Lou nicht in die Hinterbauten bei meinen Salsa`s , sonst würde ich die auch noch fahren.  
Beim Fatboy hatte ich die drauf , also wer Tauscht sein Fatboy gegen mein Salsa Beargrease


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Mai 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> 36/11 - 22/42 als 2x10 Fach hab ich auf meinem Beargrease auch , das ist schon eine tolle Bandbreite


Mit Sunrace-Kassette vermutlich? Hab ich auch im Einsatz, zusammen mit dem 11-fach-XT-Schaltwerk.


----------



## Starter77 (15. Mai 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Beim Fatboy hatte ich die drauf , also wer Tauscht sein Fatboy gegen mein Salsa Beargrease



Hoffentlich niemand, schön beim Salsa bleiben ?✌️


----------



## Wilbi69 (16. Mai 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich niemand, schön beim Salsa bleiben ?✌


beides tolle Fatbikes  .Hier ein paar Shots von meiner gestrigen Afterworkrunde 

 es war ordentlich schlammmig ..genau richtig









Grüsse


----------



## cherokee190 (16. Mai 2020)

Samstag Nachmittag mit dem Dude .....









.... ich glaube es wird langsam Zeit mich vom "Dude Army Grün" zu trennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (16. Mai 2020)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Samstag Nachmittag mit dem Dude .....
> 
> .... ich glaube es wird langsam Zeit mich vom "Dude Army Grün" zu trennen



...hab mir auch grad gedacht, das ist schon sehr untypisch für dich, um nicht zu sagen fad, langweilig, öde...

Aber hast du ja selbst bemerkt  freu mich auf deine kreative Ader beim Dude ?


----------



## skaster (17. Mai 2020)

Habe heute auch mal wieder eine abwechslungsreiche Runde durch den Ruhrpott gedreht.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Mai 2020)

Letzte Tag nordöstliche Oberpfalz:

Ortschaft Dreihöf. Hier gab's mal ein gutes und bekanntes Wirtshaus.
Gedenkstein von 1906 für einen Mann, den "der Schlag" hier getroffen hatte








An einem ehemaligen Steinbruch, heute ein See mit Goldfischen (die wohl dort von einem Aquarianer früher mal ausgesetzt wurden). Beliebter Bade- und KlippenspringFreizeitort. Heisst "Paradies"




Forstarbeit war und ist gefährlich. Der Forstarbeiter wäre nun 80 Jahre alt




Und wieder der geographische Mittelpunkt Mitteleuropas. Das Strom-Bike wurde im Kreis NEW gekauft. Jo mei...., moderne Zeiten. Aber basst scho.




Ein gelber Marienkäfer. Ich hab ihn Florian genannt. Zum photographieren gab's einen Sonnenplatz.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (18. Mai 2020)

Kleine Rückschau der letzten Ausfahrten: 7.5. Weltinsektentreffen grosser Feldberg im Taunus: 
8.5.

9.5.

15.5.

16.5.

17.5.
Dann noch 'ne geruhsame Woche, Donnerstag ist Feiertag


----------



## RoDeBo (18. Mai 2020)

Von mir auch nochmal ein buntes Sammelsurium der letzten Fahrten auf diversen Varianten der eigentlich immer gleichen Wege...allerdings nicht so schön durchdatiert. 













...in dem See gab es interessante Kaulquappen-Schlieren nenn ich es jetzt mal...


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Mai 2020)

Heute durfte das Blaue mal wieder an die Sonne


----------



## rsu (18. Mai 2020)

Sonnenuntergangstour, schön wars...


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Mai 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Übersetzung wird - genauso wie Bremsen, Federgabel oder Reifenbreite - absolut überbewertet



Komm Du mir mal wieder ins Allgäu , dann werden wir ja sehn wie Du die Übersetzung Bewertest 
Aber ohne " E "


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Mai 2020)

Allgäu-Trail


----------



## Fatster (19. Mai 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Komm Du mir mal wieder ins Allgäu , dann werden wir ja sehn wie Du die Übersetzung Bewertest
> Aber ohne " E "





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Allgäu-Trail
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1046479Anhang anzeigen 1046480Anhang anzeigen 1046482Anhang anzeigen 1046483Anhang anzeigen 1046484Anhang anzeigen 1046486Anhang anzeigen 1046490



Wenn Du mit mir *diese *Trails fährst, dann komm ich früher zu dir als dir lieb ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (20. Mai 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Kleine Genussrunde gegen die Home Office Vereinsamung  ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1045682Anhang anzeigen 1045683
> Anhang anzeigen 1045688Anhang anzeigen 1045689Anhang anzeigen 1045690
> 
> ...





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klasse
> Ich hatte Heute nach etwa 700Hm noch ca.100% im Akku , der liegt allerdings im Sommer immer nur im Keller rum
> 
> Sorry , aber der musste sein



Onkel Jürgens kleine Stichelei ? zum Anlass genommen und die Tour vom Montag nochmals mit den Bio-Akkus??in Angriff genommen

War nicht ganz so viel „Genuss“ wie Montag, nichtsdestotrotz hab ich‘s geschafft, mich irgendwie an meinen Lieblingsplatz zu schleppen







Was zwischendrin geschah:
Genau dasselbe, nur halt mit nem anderen Bike ..













Und weil am Ende noch a weng Saft in den Bio-Akkus war, hab ich noch eine kleine Zugabe zu Montag eingebaut.




Zuhause hat dann eine Hummel sehr beharrlich aber nicht minder aussichtslos versucht etwas von dem „Nektar“ abzubekommen, den das BUCKSAW mir aus den Beinen gesogen hatte.



Ehrlicherweise muss ich zugeben, dass ich zwischendrin bei zwei langen, sacksteilen Bergauf-Passagen mal kurz vom Rad und 50 Hm schieben musste.
Aber das ist schon (noch) OK für mich, ich weiß ja, woran’s liegt ... Pfingsten kann jedenfalls kommen ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Mai 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Onkel Jürgens kleine Stichelei ? zum Anlass genommen und die Tour vom Montag nochmals mit den Bio-Akkus??in Angriff genommen
> 
> War nicht ganz so viel „Genuss“ wie Montag, nichtsdestotrotz hab ich‘s geschafft, mich irgendwie an meinen Lieblingsplatz zu schleppen
> Anhang anzeigen 1047228
> ...



Na also geht doch   

Ich wusste ja das Du Fit genug bist um auf Deine Hügelchen auch ohne "E" rauf zu kommen


----------



## Fatster (20. Mai 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Na also geht doch
> 
> Ich wusste ja das Du Fit genug bist um auf Deine Hügelchen auch ohne "E" rauf zu kommen



„Hügelchen“ gübt‘s hür nüch ... bei eis geit‘s bloß „Buggel“


----------



## Fatster (21. Mai 2020)

Ich denke es wäre mal wieder an der Zeit für ein fattes FdT.
Unser schmerzlich vermisster @Fibbs79 war mal wieder unnawegs.









						Hafer1
					

Foto: Hafer1 - Unnawegs 2020




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Lenny911 (21. Mai 2020)

Feierabendrunde heute mit Hindernisparcours: Bollerwagenslalom fahren.





Jetzt Feierabend Bierchen


----------



## shibby68 (21. Mai 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (22. Mai 2020)




----------



## hw_doc (22. Mai 2020)

Wenig Bild von einem schönen Tag in der Heide:













Beinahe schon kapitaler Fehler:
Trainingszustand kombiniert mit Minions und sommerlichen Temperaturen.
Der FBR ist kein Tourenreifen... Abgesehen davon werd ich nen 20er KB auf die Zweifach-Kurbel Schrauben...   ?


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. Mai 2020)

Ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage aus Thüringen, nichts Besonderes...

Hainich






zum Meisenstein




Flüssige Abkühlung am Männertag






Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Mai 2020)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Flüssige Abkühlung am Männertag
> Anhang anzeigen 1048746


Interessanter Getränkehalter , hast Du den immer dabei


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. Mai 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Interessanter Getränkehalter , hast Du den immer dabei



Der Getränkehalter war nicht meine Idee. Da hat ein sehr findiger Wirt etwas mitgedacht und die Corona- Regeln mit Rat und Tat umgesetzt. Er hat einfach die Umgrenzung seines Geländes mit Biertischgarnituren und eben diesen selbst erdachten Getränkehaltern gespickt - automatisch war der verordnete Abstand überhaupt kein Problem mehr. Dazu noch eine gute Amateurband aus Ruhla, die gegen Spende einen Superjob gemacht hat, Verpflegung typisch Thüringer Art (Essen und Trinken im Überfluss) - Männertagssession vom Feinsten!!! Es gab auch nur freundliche Mienen, jeder war happy.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. Mai 2020)

Tour nach Quirin und zur früheren Kronmühle und einem Teil des dortigen Skulpturenweges. Anschließend Eisdiele. Eis geht immer.


Baileys-Eisbecher ???


Ventilkaeppchentour über den Schellenberg. Hier: Bunker an Tschechengrenze. 
Als es noch keine Fischer-Dübel gab hat man sich schon beim Bau ueberlegen muessen, wohin man die Klamotten oder das Regal hängt (Holzdübel, eingegipst / eingemauert) 



Hab zum Glück die Lieblingsfarbe und passend zur Suntourgabel ausgewählt.
 Das gab eine Extra-Pizza zur Belohnung ?????


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Mai 2020)

Gestern in der Nähe der Mosel... Viele schöne technische Trails...
Fotos von @aju


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Mai 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Beinahe schon kapitaler Fehler:
> Trainingszustand kombiniert mit Minions und sommerlichen Temperaturen.
> Der FBR ist kein Tourenreifen...


Nein, das ist er nicht. Dennoch hab ich gestern damit eine 51km Trailtour mit 1250 Hm mit FBR+FBF gemacht, und angesichts der sommerlichen Temperaturen entsprechend gekeucht 

Dabei ist aber auch herausgekommen: Er rollt immer noch mit deutlich weniger Widerstand bergab als 2.3er Downhill-Reifen!


----------



## hw_doc (23. Mai 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Nein, das ist er nicht. Dennoch hab ich gestern damit eine 51km Trailtour mit 1250 Hm mit FBR+FBF gemacht, und angesichts der sommerlichen Temperaturen entsprechend gekeucht
> 
> Dabei ist aber auch herausgekommen: Er rollt immer noch mit deutlich weniger Widerstand bergab als 2.3er Downhill-Reifen!



Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen - selten hatte ich beim Bergabfahren so häufig das Gefühl, mittreten zu müssen... Es steht um meine Fitness auch nicht besonders - müsste also gerade bergab eigentlich ganz gut gehen.
Sicherlich war der Hinterreifen anfangs auch mit etwas wenig Druck versehen, aber andere Reifen reagieren da wohl etwas wenig störrisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Mai 2020)

Bin hinter meinem Kumpel hergerollt, der auf 650B Downhillreifen (Conti Kaiser) und Hardtail unterwegs war und ich musste immer wieder bremsen, um ihn nicht zu überholen, und ich war nicht in seinem Windschatten .

Aber abgesehen davon rollt ein Jumbo Jim Addix natürlich gefühlt 10x so gut auf Teer.

Und, weil Galerie, hier noch weitere Bild von der Tour:


----------



## HawG (23. Mai 2020)

Kleine Runde am Vatertag  sehr früh, da war noch nichts los


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. Mai 2020)

Hier noch mehr Bilder von Freitag, war einfach ne klasse Tour. Danke @aju für die schönen Bilder!
Die Gegend lohnt sich, es gibt viel mehr Trails, als man an einem Tag schaffen kann...




balancieren über Steine am Bachufer




out of the dark, into the light








die Kette hat ehrlich gesagt mehr gestört als dass sie Sicherheit gegeben hat. aber die Fotos hat sie bereichert


----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Mai 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu Peterchens Mondfahrt, Feiertag + Kaiserwetter = ziemlich voller Feldberg im Taunus:



Hat sich beim Runterfahren dann aber glücklicherweise recht schnell verlaufen:



Am nächsten Tag hat mich dann bereits beim Hochfahren ein Plattfuss ereilt. Hätte zwar meinen Ersatzschlauch einbauen können, dafür hätte ich aber meine tl-Konstruktion total aufreissen müssen. Bin dann beinahe auf der Felge bis zur S-Bahn runtergerollt, was bei entsprechendem Gefälle auch erstaunlich schnell gehen kann ;-)



Musste nur ganz am Schluss noch paar hundert Meter schieben, als die Luft ganz raus war. Hab das inzwischen repariert und heute kleine Probefahrt gemacht, für morgen ist die grosse geplant.
Allen eine geschmeidige Woche


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Mai 2020)

war ja nur unten platt....


----------



## Deepmudder (25. Mai 2020)

Momentan ist wieder massive Trailarbeit angesagt, Brombeeren, Brennessel und Co. wollen gerade massiv meinen Hometrail entern. 
Nach einigen schlechten versuchen, habe ich nun ein uraltes Camelpack zu einem Akku-Heckenscheren-Halter umfunktioniert und bis auf zwei drei Stellen rempelt mir die Heckenschere jetzt endlich nicht mehr an den Helm. 
Pro Runde ist nun eine halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde Gemüse schneiden mit dabei. 












Nur ein Teilstück von vielen  aber wenigstens kommt man danach durch ohne von Brombeeren alles zerrissen, von Brennesseln verbrannt und 100.000 Zecken abgestreift zu bekommen.


----------



## Starter77 (25. Mai 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen - selten hatte ich beim Bergabfahren so häufig das Gefühl, mittreten zu müssen... Es steht um meine Fitness auch nicht besonders - müsste also gerade bergab eigentlich ganz gut gehen.
> Sicherlich war der Hinterreifen anfangs auch mit etwas wenig Druck versehen, aber andere Reifen reagieren da wohl etwas wenig störrisch...



FBF und FBR gebt auch im Tourmodus
 Schicke Dir eine PN!


----------



## RoDeBo (25. Mai 2020)

Bei uns würdest du damit die Forstpolizei ganz schön in Wallung bringen...


----------



## Deepmudder (25. Mai 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Bei uns würdest du damit die Forstpolizei ganz schön in Wallung bringen...


Meinst Du mich ????
Hier bei mir im Allgäu, weit weg von irgendwelchen Ballungsräumen oder touristischen Hot-Spot´s gibt´s sowas nicht, wenn mich einer im Wald ankommen sieht, schauen die mich an als wär ich ein Außerirdischer. Ich grüße dann recht freundlich und bekomme einen verdatterten Gruß zurück und gut.  

Außerdem ist das was ich da mache lächerlich im Vergleich zu den Rückspüren die die in den Wald ziehen um den Windbruch raus zu holen.  
Und ich fahre azyklisch, nach dem Dienstschluß der Förster und vor dem Jagdbeginn der Jäger und den Holzbauern isses eh Wurscht.


----------



## RoDeBo (25. Mai 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich ????
> Hier bei mir im Allgäu, weit weg von irgendwelchen Ballungsräumen oder touristischen Hot-Spot´s gibt´s sowas nicht, wenn mich einer im Wald ankommen sieht, schauen die mich an als wär ich ein Außerirdischer. Ich grüße dann recht freundlich und bekomme einen verdatterten Gruß zurück und gut.
> 
> Außerdem ist das was ich da mache lächerlich im Vergleich zu den Rückspüren die die in den Wald ziehen um den Windbruch raus zu holen.
> Und ich fahre azyklisch, nach dem Dienstschluß der Förster und vor dem Jagdbeginn der Jäger und den Holzbauern isses eh Wurscht.



...ja meinte deinen post...
Ich finde Wege frei halten auch gut ? 
War eher etwas Wehmut, dass das hier kaum ohne früher oder später einen Aufschrei zu provozieren möglich wäre...?

Und für das Grundthema hier noch ein Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (25. Mai 2020)

Kleine Ergänzung:
Der Rhein Sieg Kreis leistet sich extra 2 Ordnungsamtler um den sogenannten Naturschutz zu kontrollieren und gerne auch mtb 'ler zur Kasse zu bitten. 

Dafür wird dem fatbike stilistisch im Sinne der ehemaligen Hauptstadt begegnet...?


----------



## Deepmudder (25. Mai 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...ja meinte deinen post...
> Ich finde Wege frei halten auch gut ?


Ist da leider etwas egoistischer als Du denkst, das ist "mein" Weg und den soll auch keiner fahren ?, weil solang nur ich den fahre, sieht der einem Wildpfad sehr ähnlich, von glatt abgesägtem Windbruch mal abgesehen. ?




RoDeBo schrieb:


> War eher etwas Wehmut, dass das hier kaum ohne früher oder später einen Aufschrei zu provozieren möglich wäre...?


Das Bild trifft meine Vorstellung bevor Du gepostet hast, hatte schon an sowas Gedacht. Mein Beileid, geilstes Gelände und man darf nicht..... Sind ja Tantalus-Qualen.
Aber tröste Dich, dafür ist mein direktes Umfeld bei weitem nicht so spektakulär und Du musst keine Trails frei schneiden, was in schwül-warmen Wetter unter Dauerangriff von kleinen Flugblutsaugern echt kein Spaß ist...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Mai 2020)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von unserer Tour an der Mosel, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten wollte, Schieferboden gepaart mit engen Spitzkehren und schönen Blicken auf das Flusstal:


----------



## ursinator2.0 (25. Mai 2020)

Heute meinen geflickten Vorderreifen das erste mal in die rauhe Trailwirklichkeit ausgeführt:
Momentan wohl prominentestes Baptistenbethaus:
Werktag + ziemlich kühl geworden und manchmal sogar Schauer = ziemlich leerer Feldberg ;-)




S-Bahn heute nur von aussen betrachtet:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. Mai 2020)

Gemütliche Runde im Corona Wahnsinn


----------



## fatbikepeg (26. Mai 2020)

Die ganze Kacke am Vorderrad passt farblich gut zu den orangen Anbauteilen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Mai 2020)

Heute hatte ich den ganzen Berg für mich allein


----------



## fatbikepeg (28. Mai 2020)

Ein paar Frühlingsbilder... 

Kirschblüte






Rapsblüte






Küstentrail bei Diedrichshagen





















Pusteblumenfeld bei Diedrichshagen












Ausflug ins Grenztalmoor bei Tribsees

... immer wieder Stöckchen werfen


----------



## Eddy2012 (28. Mai 2020)

Heute "vor dem Aufstehen" im Wald, es war gegen 7 Uhr mehr los als gestern gegen Abend...













Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (28. Mai 2020)

Manchmal denkt man an einen Trail und schon bekommt man Lust auf Stolperbiken. Also erstmal den Berg hoch...





Aussicht genießen bevor es los geht.





Und schon ging‘s los.





Steine in sämtlichen Formen und Größen.













Irgendwo da oben ist es schon wieder passiert...





Wieder einmal Panne. Zwei mal Nachpumpen konnte ich noch aber der Fünf-Minutentakt war mir dann doch zu viel. Ich wollte ja eh noch eine gemütliche Pause machen und wenn der Kleber trocknet und eh Zeit hat...





Als es weiter ging blieb ich dummerweise an einem umgeworfenen Baum hängen. Mein kleiner Finger wurde unglücklicher Weise Zwischen Stumpf und Lenker eingeklemmt. Zum Glück nicht gebrochen oder soll aber schön bunt sowas.

Aber es ging weiter über den letzten Trail...





Am Trailausgang war die Stimmung dann endgültig vorbei. In einer Rechtskurve ist das Pedal zu weit unten. Es hebelt mich aus und ich verliere den Halt auf den Pedal. Ich kann die Fuhre grade noch abfangen aber das Dicke entschließt sich mich zu vergewaltigen und so lande ich leider auf der Sattelspitze. Ein live Kommentar erspar ich euch lieber. Es ging dann auf direkten Weg nachhause. Jetzt erstmal Kaffee ☕️.


----------



## wosch (28. Mai 2020)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ein paar Frühlingsbilder...
> 
> Kirschblüte
> 
> ...


Immer wieder schön, Bilder von deinem Eislaster zu sehen.


----------



## Starter77 (28. Mai 2020)

Heute Abend


----------



## Frostfalke (29. Mai 2020)

War heute am Südfeldsee unterwegs. Die gesamte Region ist gerade voller Wildblüten. Echt cool

Start am Klatschmohn:






Am See hatte ich dann eine krasse Wolken-Licht-Show:





Danach gings ins Dorn(wild)röschenland:





Vorbei am "Lila-keineAhnungwieesheißt":





Aber nun genug Flower-Power. Nun noch was für die Stahlfraktion :





Ein kleineres Schaufelbagerrad.


Zu Hause angekommen, gabs noch Übungsrunden mit Junior am Seil:





Bis er sicher damit ist mit Laufrad. Danach mit Fahrrad und sobald er es kann, kann er so mit auf Tour. Für den Kindersitz vorn wird er nämlich zu groß. Bei jedem Schlagloch haut es mir seinen Helm unters Kinn...


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2020)

Schiebt er Dich, oder ziehst Du ihn?


----------



## Frostfalke (29. Mai 2020)

Ja geil wäre es, wenn er mich schiebt . Leider versucht er mich derzeit in der Kurve immer innen zu überholen... und heute kam Mama mit Eis, da ist er im Fahren abgesprungen und hat das Rad einfach am Gummiseil schnippsen lassen. Plötzlich flog seitlich an mir ein Laufrad vorbei... . Da fällt erstmal die Kinnlade... Repariere gerade die Kratzer... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. Mai 2020)

Heute grosser Feldberg im Taunus, schönes Wetter, etwas kühl und wenig los:


----------



## Martina H. (30. Mai 2020)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja geil wäre es, wenn er mich schiebt . Leider versucht er mich derzeit in der Kurve immer innen zu überholen... und heute kam Mama mit Eis, da ist er im Fahren abgesprungen und hat das Rad einfach am Gummiseil schnippsen lassen. Plötzlich flog seitlich an mir ein Laufrad vorbei... . Da fällt erstmal die Kinnlade... Repariere gerade die Kratzer... .



Oh Shit  - denkt man gar nicht, was so alles passieren kann, da kann man doch viel von den Kids lernen. 

Also schön Verhaltensmassregeln üben - nicht, dass die Prioritaten (Eis - wobei ich ihn da verstehe  )Eures Sohnes noch zu blöden Unfällen führen


----------



## Frostfalke (30. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Oh Shit  - denkt man gar nicht, was so alles passieren kann, da kann man doch viel von den Kids lernen.
> 
> Also schön Verhaltensmassregeln üben - nicht, dass die Prioritaten (Eis - wobei ich ihn da verstehe  )Eures Sohnes noch zu blöden Unfällen führen



Genau, deshalb üben wir immer erst schön im Garten, bis das sicher klappt. Wobei bei Eis hat er auch mein Verständnis _höhö_.


----------



## HAT (30. Mai 2020)

JJ, Surly Clown Shoe, ICT=rolls??


----------



## Starter77 (30. Mai 2020)

Salsa am Abend


----------



## Deleted 528194 (30. Mai 2020)

BayerWald finest









Und ja Fat spuit mit


----------



## Fatster (31. Mai 2020)

Freitägliche Fatster&Friends‘ Fatbiketour ... natürlich unter dauernder Einhaltung der geltenden  Abstandsregeln ?



Einfahrt zum Hohlweg .. lang und steil .. kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das, was noch kommen sollte.
Also bitte; die Schnellen voran ...



Trail „Klein Latsch“ ... kurz, sacksteil, ruppig ... esMario versuchts als Erster ...









Onkel Jürgen hinterher ...









Keine Schiebebilder ?



Aber alles hat ein Ende, und so erklommen wir - wieder fahrender Weise - den ...



Danach sollte der „Jägerstand-Trail“ den Akteuren den Puls auf „MAX“ hochtreiben und die Oberschenkel kurz vor „PLATZ“ bringen .. drum gibt‘s auch keine Bilder. Da ging‘s um‘s nackte Überleben ?
Aber danach wieder paar schöne technische Stellen .. wie gehabt, zuerst das Mario ..






dann OJ ...






... to be continued ... ?


----------



## Fatster (31. Mai 2020)

Nachdem den Beiden nun dämmerte, dass das im Grunde eine einzige „Immer nur sacksteil nuff und geschmeidig nunnder Tour“ - mit vielen leckeren Passagen - war, hier nur noch paar nachgeschobene Bilder von Freitag:





















Von den abendlichen kulinarischen Exszessen ? ? ? ? auf meiner Terrasse gibt‘s Gottseidank keine Bilder ?

Dafür von der Samstagstour .. Eppinger Linienweg .. demnächst in diesem Theater ?


----------



## Fatster (31. Mai 2020)

Samstag, 8.00 Uhr, der ⏰ klingelt.
Mein erster Gedanke: Wer hat mir Blei in die Oberschenkel gepackt? ?
Der Zweite: Und wieso hab ich nen schweren Kopp? ?

Egal! Die Jungs erwarten heute die „Eppinger Linien“ von mir, also genug gemimit.
Mein Plan nach der gestrigen Uphill-Orgie war, heute ein flaches, vermeintlich oberschenkelschonendes Trailfeuerwerk anzubieten ... ich hätte es besser wissen müssen! ?

Gequälte Miene zum bevorstehenden Wurzelgemetzel gemacht.





Wurzeln






Wurzeln



und nochmals Wurzeln



Ach ja, und Wurzeln gab‘s auch



Wer ständig wurzelt, der muss auch mal coronakonform rasten ...


Zwischendurch waren dann mal weder die Wurzeln auf dem Boden erkenn- noch die nachfolgenden Mitfahrer sichtbar .. Letztere zumindest nicht auf den ersten Blick.


















... und kaum waren sie da, waren sie - husch, husch - auch schon wieder weg ...






Was bleibt:
Zwei sturz- und verletzungsfreie, abwechslungsreiche Fatbiketouren mit geselligen Gleichgesinnten.
Mein herzlicher Dank dafür an @Fibbs79 und @Allgaeufex ... vielleicht kommen ja noch paar schöne Bilder nach ??


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Mai 2020)

Lieber Rainer , vielen dank für Deine Führung auf wunderbaren Trails  
Mal sehn wie lange es dauert , bis sich meine Beine wieder normal Anfühlen ?

























Kleine Technische Probleme  
Aber alles im Griff 



Danke Rainer und Mario für die zwei schönen Trail-Tage 
Einen kleinen Abstecher in die Pfalz hab ich auf dem Heimweg noch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo 
Mal wieder im Odenwald. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Juni 2020)

Noch ein paar Bildchen vom letzten Sonntag aus dem Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Waits (2. Juni 2020)

Viel Zeit ...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (3. Juni 2020)

Heute wieder Oberpfalz, Grenze von NEW/TIR

Hier stand der ehemalige Muenchhof


St.Quirin. Dem Vernehmen nach sei hier der "Entstehungssort" der Wallfahrt


Das superschöne "blau" kommt in der Natur besser zur Geltung.
Auf den Weg zur ehemaligen Kronmuehle:


Bruecke im frueheren Muehlenbereich.
Mit Zeichen der Vergänglichkeit.
Steinerner Pfosten intakt, abgestürzt und ein dritter abgesoffen. Nix haelt ewig, ausser vielleicht die menschliche Dummheit ???


Sehr alter früherer Steinbruch nahe dem ehemaligen Muehlbereich. Eigentlich nicht befahrbar. Vor allem nicht mit Schwalbe JumboJim. Bin dann auch am allgegenwärtigen QuerHang und Bergab auf dem Sandboden mit dem Pedal auf einer Wurzel aufgesessen und hangabwärts Richtung Steinbruchkante abgeflogen. Langsam und von einem Bäumchen in 1,5mBoeschungstiefe aufgefangen. Nie war ich froher ueber Geäst und Schlingpflanzen. Zwei neue Granitstenpel zieren nun Rahmen und Pedalkurbel, die Klingel hat's zerlegt und die Lenkerklemmung leicht verdreht.
Gegenüber dem Cannondale Caad1 ist die Bodenfreiheit des Cube bei solchen Aktionen immer ein Grund sich sehr bewusst zu bewegen.
Ich hatte mirvor zwei Tagen noch lange Gedanken ueber die Einbaulage der Sattelstuetzensteuerung gemacht, sodass ich beim Abfliegen nicht mit Klamotten dran haengen bleibe.


Am Ende der Tour noch einen Staubabwaschtest mit dem Gartenschlauch gemacht. Wachsschicht (hier swiss opaque) ist vier Wochen alt und es perlt erstklassig ab. Der Staub ist natürlich auch weg.
Nur das Schaltwerk wurde nicht behandelt.


Morgen muss ich erstmal Ping-Klingel kaufen


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Juni 2020)

Kanadische Wölfe




















Nachdem ich die Kamelhof-Safari südlich von Rostock überlebt habe,
ging es mal wieder nach Diedrichshagen..

Der Klatschmoon blüt seit 10 Tagen. ?


----------



## Huglradler (3. Juni 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Heute wieder Oberpfalz, Grenze von NEW/TIR
> 
> Hier stand der ehemalige Muenchhof
> Anhang anzeigen 1057002
> ...


Klingel brauchst momentan nicht, laut husten reicht vollig!


----------



## RoDeBo (3. Juni 2020)

Heute:
Europäischer Tag des Fahrrads!





...Grund genug für eine kleine Tour mit Aussicht...


----------



## Wilbi69 (4. Juni 2020)

Gestern Abend kleine Afterworkrunde in Zürich gedreht bzw. Neuenhof mit Start am Restaurant Rüsler im Wald.Toller Trail mit heftigen Wurzeln und einem Tiefimwaldgefühl mein Guide war ein Schmalreifenfahrer mit viel Kondition 


tolles Gelände















nach knapp 2 Stunden und 485 Hm erschöpft aber glücklich aus dem Trail Richtung Restaurant:



Bei Kalbsbratwurst und Katroffelsalat wurde die isotonische Unterversorgung korrigiert


----------



## Peng999 (5. Juni 2020)

Huglradler schrieb:


> Klingel brauchst momentan nicht, laut husten reicht vollig!



Genau Husten ist das neue Klingeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (6. Juni 2020)

Dieses Wochenende nochmal lokal auf der deutschen Seite des schwäbischen Meers unterwegs gewesen..... Lechtz nach Grenzöffnung CH 

Blick auf den See:




Ruine Homburg....





Haben dort komisches Bikeparkkonzept. Das Rail ist ja ok aber die Rampe passt nicht dazu.... 



Fatbikeständer können sie hier am Bodensee auch nicht bauen?.



Die wilden Braunen unter sich ....




Endlich wieder auf dem Hometrail....





Der regional-bio-nachhaltig-minimalinvasiv-gebaute-SarsCoV2-Drop.....




Und den (die) Versuch(e) mit 10s Timer den richtigen Moment zu erwischen 










Muss man halt öfter springen...aber: Second run double fun 

Und fertig :




Enjoy!


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Juni 2020)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende nochmal lokal auf der deutschen Seite des schwäbischen Meers unterwegs gewesen..... L
> Anhang anzeigen 1059545
> Enjoy!



Ach Du bist das der die Wege immer kaputt bremst


----------



## 2378TCDD (6. Juni 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ach Du bist das der die Wege immer kaputt bremst


Nee, des is Bio-Flurbereinigung auf  Wegen >2m hier in BW.


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Juni 2020)

Kumpel Runde ......













..... ich bin echt erstaunt wie gut die Bluto funktionieren kann. Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach nur an dem Umstand das ich gleich vor Einbau einen Service gemacht und statt die RS- die DT- Achse genommen habe.

Ich gleube ich stecke die Bluto mal ins WED, mal schauen wie das funktioniert


----------



## Fatster (7. Juni 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ach Du bist das der die Wege immer kaputt bremst



Wenn Mann keine Schutzbleche am Bike hat, wird das am See geduldet


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2020)

Fehlerbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. Juni 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fehlerbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1060671



Wireless oder besser Chainless Antrieb 
Wie ist da so der Wirkungsgrad, speziell im Vergleich zu Riemen?


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Wireless oder besser Chainless Antrieb
> Wie ist da so der Wirkungsgrad, speziell im Vergleich zu Riemen?



0. Also fast so schlimm, wie Riemen!  B)





Sollte immer passend zum Fahrzeug im Kofferr... Rucksack sein.


----------



## Starter77 (7. Juni 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fehlerbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1060671



Schön das Dicke ?
L Rahmen?


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Schön das Dicke ?
> L Rahmen?



Danke und yep: Die 150er Stütze passt dabei exakt zur Innenbeinlänge.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Juni 2020)

Noch ein Filmchen von der letzten fetten Tour:


----------



## Starter77 (8. Juni 2020)

...und heut' Abend...


----------



## Deepmudder (9. Juni 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Noch ein Filmchen von der letzten fetten Tour:


Junge, ich bin schwerst beeindruckt von Dir, Hut ab 
Hinterrad versetzen fehlt leider noch in meinem Portfolio


----------



## Deepmudder (9. Juni 2020)

War Pfingsten mal wieder an der Nordsee. ?
Am Strand durch Sand und Dünen zu fahren ist so herrlich anders. ??


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Juni 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Junge, ich bin schwerst beeindruckt von Dir, Hut ab
> Hinterrad versetzen fehlt leider noch in meinem Portfolio


Danke! Es hilft, wenn man mit jemandem fährt, der es richtig drauf hat (@aju)... Bin selbst noch am üben, aber es klappt schon ganz gut.


----------



## Deepmudder (9. Juni 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ... Bin selbst noch am üben, aber es klappt schon ganz gut.


Jetzt stellste Dein Licht aber weit untern Schemel...????

Bei sowas finde ich immer die Aussicht wo man im Fall der Fälle hin fliegt, wenn es über den Lenker geht am schlimmsten.  ? Wenn die Landezone felsig und 2-3-4 m im Freifall tiefer liegt, k...k ich mir immer fast in die Hose. ???

...und schiebe (äh, kletter und bremse) wenn es eine Spitzkehre ist die nicht ohne Versetzen rollbar ist.

Aber ich seh schon, ich muss das irgendwie üben, ICH WILL DAS AUCH KÖNNEN ? ? ?
(Ich kann ja meinen Fullface-Helm und Panzer vom DH anziehen, dann komme ich aus der Geschichte vielleicht nicht ganz so zerstört heraus. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Juni 2020)

Es gibt recht viele Spitzkehren, wo man ohne Gefahr den Bewegungsablauf üben kann. Da fliegt man dann maximal in die weiche Botanik. Man kann es auch an Kurven üben, die eigentlich kein Versetzen erfordern. Wenn man es dann im Grundsatz einigermaßen kann, wagt man sich an steilere und engere Sachen und Stufen in der Spitzkehre (immer noch im sicheren Gelände ohne Absturzgefahr). Spannend wird es, wenn hinten kein Platz mehr ist, um das Hinterrrad herumzuschwenken, dann muss man das Hinterrad oben am Hang "parken" und steht dann recht steil. Aber hat man sich mal dran gewöhnt, geht auch das. Und balancieren üben hilft immer, das kann man völlig gefahrlos sogar im Keller üben, oder wenn man auf der Tour auf den Rest der Bande wartet...  

Fullface und Panzer würde ich lassen, das engt zu sehr ein bei diesen Bewegungen. Maximal Ellbogen und Knie/Beinschoner und ein Protektorenrucksack, da fühlt man sich schon sicher... Helm und Handschuhe sind eh klar.

An vielen Stellen ist es mir übrigens auch zu ausgesetzt und zu rutschig, ich verweigere auch an vielen Stellen, wo andere einfach fahren. Ich mache es nur, wenn ich ein gutes Gefühl habe und mich sicher fühle.


----------



## dopaul (10. Juni 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> (...) ich verweigere auch an vielen Stellen, wo andere einfach fahren. Ich mache es nur, wenn ich ein gutes Gefühl habe und mich sicher fühle.



Das sollte eh jeder so für sich handhaben....
.... egal auf welchem Niveau, egal was andere machen, sagen, wollen...
auch wenn es manchmal schwer fallen sollte.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. Juni 2020)

Hab jetzt einen sitzen.

Also einen Mitfahrer mein ich




Im Zeichen der Steine


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. Juni 2020)

Leider war nicht genug Zeit für eine gute Foto-Session.


Schnell ins hohe Gras.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Juni 2020)

Eine Runde in den Sonnenuntergang ?


----------



## fatbikepeg (14. Juni 2020)

Bin gerade von einer 24h-Tour zurück. ?

Als ich gestern 14:00 losfuhr, sollte es nur eine Runde ins Grüne werden. Der Himmel war blau, 29 Grad, kein Wölkchen am Himmel. Nach 2h Fahrt irgendwo zwischen Schönerlinde und Blankenfelde im Norden von Berlin plötzlich ein heftiger gewittriger Wolkenbruch, sintflutartiger Regenfall, dass man die Hand vor Augen nicht mehr sah. Ich kam dann in einer kleinen Gartenkolonie bei netten Leuten unter, durfte mich meiner nassen Kleidung entledigen, wurde in warme Decken gehüllt, bekam ein Tee aus Zutaten, die der Kräutergarten hergab sowie ein großes Stück selbstgemachten Erdbeerkuchen mit Pudding serviert. ? Der Gastgeber duschte auch schon den Schlamm vom Bananenlaster mit dem Gartenschlauch ab und stellte ihn ins Trockene. Jede Menge Geplauder, Karten- und Würfelspiele später, wurde dann noch Grillfleisch aufgelegt. Weitere Nachbarn kamen hinzu und bestaunten u.a. den Truck. Wieder etwas später, es regnete immer noch in Strömen, richtete man mir ein Nachtlager ein, denn der hausgemachte Obstler knallte gut - ich hielt ihn für Saft. ?
Die Nacht war gut, das Frühstück sättigend. Noch bei einigen Dingen im Garten mitgeholfen, 11:00 wieder los mit trockener Kleidung und einigen Mitgebseln wie hausgemachter Marmelade, Honig und Holunderblütengelee. 































endlich ne Eisschokolade ... ?










Jetzt brauche ich erstmal eine kalte Dusche und ein frisches Schlüpferchen... ?


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Juni 2020)

wenn man schon Pech hat braucht man ein bisschen Glück dazu 

optimal gelaufen würde ich sagen!!!


----------



## wosch (14. Juni 2020)

Endlich mal wieder ein fatbikepeg-typischer Bericht. 
Einfach zauberhaft!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. Juni 2020)

Oberpfalz, rund um den Ploesberger Weiher, never ending Biberbau und Haselsteinstrasse Oberpfalzwaldvereinshuette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (14. Juni 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> wenn man schon Pech hat braucht man ein bisschen Glück dazu
> 
> optimal gelaufen würde ich sagen!!!


Ja, insg. positives Erlebnis. 
Hab mich gerade noch gewundert, was da aus der Fronttasche meines Rucksackes tropft - da haben die Leute mir noch gewaschene Kräuter in Alufolie gewickelt eingepackt. Und nen Kurzgeschichtenbuch, welches der Gastgeber selbst geschrieben hatte, bekam ich auch mit. 
Jetzt wo noch weitere Erinnerungen an den Abend zurückkommen, fällt mir ein, dass der Gastgeber sogar noch ein Einschlaflied auf der Mundharmonika zum Besten gab ("Guten Abend, gute Nacht..") und seinen Teddy hatte er mir auch für die Nacht geliehen. ?


----------



## Lenny911 (14. Juni 2020)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Bin gerade von einer 24h-Tour zurück. ?



Bist du wirklich sicher das du nicht auf dem Weg zur Gartenparty des Ortsansässigen Schrebergartenverein warst?


----------



## nitrofoska (15. Juni 2020)

HuHu,

so am Wochenende auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht ( und wieder mal gemerkt das ich dringend mal ein gutes Foto Handy bräuchte ... )

Das " Asymetric Lefty Fatty Specialized Frankenstein's Monster  " hat sich an die neuen Stopper ;-) gewöhnt und ich habe meinen Spass gehabt:











Wir ( Das Frankenstein Speci und Ich ) sind natürlich stilecht erst mal durch den Fluss und wieder zurück um dann auf der Brücke noch ein Erinnerungsbild zu machen und das Wasser wieder aus den Five Ten auszukippen 

Auf dem Rückweg haben wir uns dann mal 1500hm Uphill auf einem kleinen engen verschlungenen Pfad gegönnt und die Aussicht genossen:











Alles in allem ein erfolgreicher Tag ;-)

Gruß

Nitrofoska


----------



## Deepmudder (16. Juni 2020)

Kontrastprogramm zu Sonne, Sand und Meer an Pfingsten.

Perfektes Wetter für die "Gartenpflege"  Man soll doch zurück schneiden, damit is es besser wächst...




Und Bäume muss man doch auch im Frühjahr zurück schneiden damit sie besser wachsen und ertragreicher sind...
Vorher




Nachher




Zu guter letzt die Frage, wie instabil wird das Rad mit zwei fehlenden Speichen?
Hab mir gestern zwei davon raus gerissen und das andere Hinterrad ist wegen des zerschliffenen Felgenhornes momentan nich einsatzbereit.
Weiter fahren oder unbedingt sofort reparieren?


----------



## Fatster (16. Juni 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Kontrastprogramm zu Sonne, Sand und Meer an Pfingsten.
> 
> Perfektes Wetter für die "Gartenpflege"  Man soll doch zurück schneiden, damit is es besser wächst...
> Anhang anzeigen 1065924
> ...



Davon ausgehend, dass Du vermutlich das klitzekleine und unbedeutende Wörtchen „Speichen“ vergessen hast ?, würde ich dir tatsächlich dazu raten, die schnellstmöglichst zu ersetzen. 
Denn da Du ja augenscheinlich nicht gerade materialschonend unterwegs bist ??, wird‘s mit zwei fehlenden Speichen nicht besser sondern relativ schnell nur schlechter werden.
Und nach schlechter kommt dann „F***, hätt ich’s mal doch gleich gemacht“ ?


----------



## Deepmudder (16. Juni 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Davon ausgehend, dass Du vermutlich das klitzekleine und unbedeutende Wörtchen „Speichen“ vergessen hast ?, würde ich dir tatsächlich dazu raten, die schnellstmöglichst zu ersetzen.
> Denn da Du ja augenscheinlich nicht gerade materialschonend unterwegs bist ??, wird‘s mit zwei fehlenden Speichen nicht besser sondern relativ schnell nur schlechter werden.
> Und nach schlechter kommt dann „F***, hätt ich’s mal doch gleich gemacht“ ?


Ja vergessen ? und Mist....?
Ich berichte ob ich es geschafft habe vor "F***" die Speichen zu ersetzen.
Ich muss die Woche ausnutzen, solange es regnet, da kann ich ungestört und durch die Regenklamotte gut geschützt (vor allem von Bremsen, Stechmücken und Zecken) noch Gartenarbeit machen.
Muss es eh noch begutachten, es hat die Speichenschrauben aus der Felge gezogen und ich hab gestern um 21:00 seichnass nach 3,5h im Regen keinen Bock auf Schadensbegutachtung mehr gehabt.
Ich hoffe es hat die Löcher in der Felge nicht aufgerissen, werde heute Mittag mal nachschauen, drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (16. Juni 2020)

Mal wieder unterwegs




Tiere




noch mehr Tiere




wilde Tiere




durchs Wasser




durch den Wald




durch den Stollen?  




auf zum Turm




Aussicht genießen




an Teichen entlang




und kurz vor der Heimat ein Schlammbad genießen. Da hat es nämlich die ganze Zeit geregnet, während mich die Sonne verfolgt hat .


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Juni 2020)

Hier ein paar Bilder von zwei Touren mit @Fatbikebiker66 und @FR-Sniper in den bayerischen Alpen


----------



## glggr (19. Juni 2020)

Letztens auf einer Geocaching-Runde im Bodensee-Hinterland. Geniale Bergsicht, Foto mit Asphalt, aber ein paar Meter weiter ging's wieder in' Wald ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Juni 2020)

Und hier das Video zum letzten Ride:


----------



## MDewi (20. Juni 2020)

Immer wieder nur schön anzusehen deine Videos?


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Fatster (21. Juni 2020)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mitm Tschunior unnawegs gewässd
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1068889



Eefach e schäns Rad ? aber wieso ist das andere so dreckig? ? ? ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Juni 2020)

Und weil´s so schön war noch ein Filmchen von der zweiten Tour:


----------



## fatbikepeg (21. Juni 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Und hier das Video zum letzten Ride:


Welche Kameradrohne verfolgt euch denn da?
Überlege, ob ich mir auch eine zulege.  ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Juni 2020)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Welche Kameradrohne verfolgt euch denn da?
> Überlege, ob ich mir auch eine zulege.  ?


Das ist die Mavic2pro, gut sind aber auch die gerade erschienene Mavic Air 2 oder wenn Du ein bisschen Geduld hast kommt dieses Jahr noch die Mavic 3 (alles DJI). Vielversprechend soll auch die Skydio 2 sein die Autel Evo II. Zu beachten ist aber vor dem Kauf die Aussicht auf immer strenger werdende Drohnenverordnungen, die Versicherungspflicht usw. Hier kannst Du Dich mal einlesen: https://www.drohnen.de






Und weil Galerie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (21. Juni 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Es hilft, wenn man mit jemandem fährt, der es richtig drauf hat...



Das halte ich jetzt aber fürn Gerücht


----------



## skaster (21. Juni 2020)

Bei bestem Wetter habe ich mich auch mal wieder auf den Elefanten geschwungen.
Erst mal einen Überblick verschaffen:





Dann sollte es ganz hoch hinaus gehen:





Aber die 137 Stairs gingen nicht to heaven sondern to hell ?





Jetzt guck ich den Untermietern beim Abendessen zu.


----------



## nitrofoska (22. Juni 2020)

Am Sonntag mal etwas das Frankenstein Fatboy eingesaut... Leider nur ein Bild vom ersten Stop. 

Am Ende der Tour war die Marke des Frames nicht mehr zu erkennen  , dafür war der Spaßfaktor unendlich hoch ;-) 






Gruß Nitrofoska


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. Juni 2020)

Schöne Farbkombinationen. Gelb und lila. Meine Lieblingsfarben


----------



## nitrofoska (22. Juni 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Schöne Farbkombinationen. Gelb und lila. Meine Lieblingsfarben



Danke Dir ;-) 

Die Farben an meinem Lefty Fatty entstehen eher durch Zufall...

Von Gelb, Lila, Pink, Blau etc .. Alles was gerade für einen guten Kurs oder sogar aus der Grabbelkiste verfügbar ist und mir aus technischer Sicht gefällt kommt ans Bike.. 

Gruß


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. Juni 2020)

Kelheim Niederbayern. Dort ist eine Art Pfad der Mausoleen / katholische Familiengebetsstaetten(???).
Da muss ich noch mal genauer hin


Auch Niederbayern:
Steinbruch frisst Berg. Stueck für Stueck.


Erste Klasse Rueckegasse.
Ich beobachte seit einiger Zeit eine junge ockerfarbige Kroete.
Erstmal fiel sie mir auf, als ich mit einem grünen Fahrrad fuhr.
Jetzt mit dem Cube und den eloxal-blauen Anbauten springt sie schon bei 15m Entfernung aus ihrem Fahrspurgewaesser und versteckt sich hinter einem Baum bis ich wieder weg bin. Schon am fünften Tag nun.
Blau ist halt keine Farbe des Waldes.
Naechstes Mal wieder mit gruenem Rad


----------



## Wilbi69 (22. Juni 2020)

Grüsse aus dem Mainauwald 








krasser Damm mit Wurzelteppich, leider Umkehrweg da es auf 3 Seiten senkrecht  mehrere Meter runter ging :






Grüsse


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Juni 2020)

Irgend wie hab ich Heute Schwein gehabt


----------



## Fatster (23. Juni 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Irgend wie hab ich Heute Schwein gehabt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1070546Anhang anzeigen 1070547Anhang anzeigen 1070548Anhang anzeigen 1070549Anhang anzeigen 1070550Anhang anzeigen 1070552



? ... dann lass das bloß deine Frau nicht lesen! ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (23. Juni 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Irgend wie hab ich Heute Schw*ei*n gehabt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1070546Anhang anzeigen 1070547Anhang anzeigen 1070548Anhang anzeigen 1070549Anhang anzeigen 1070550Anhang anzeigen 1070552



Ich hatte gestern übrigens Schw*a*n





Und jetzt weiß ich auch, was „Scooter“ meinte als er „sang“:

„_The chase is better than the catch_“ .. die Biester wehren sich ganz übel, schmecken dafür aber umso zarter! ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Juni 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern übrigens Schw*a*n
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1070562
> 
> ...



Warste wieder mal mit dem Rennrad Unterwegs


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Juni 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> ? ... dann lass das bloß deine Frau nicht lesen! ? ?



Ich hab sie doch nur Angeschaut 

Die warn sowieso noch nicht ganz Medium


----------



## Fatster (23. Juni 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Warste wieder mal mit dem Rennrad Unterwegs



Jepp! Hatte endlich Zeit gefunden, neue Kettenblattschrauben zu montieren ... irgend so ein Bolide hat mir da erst neulich nä(h)mlich eine kaputtgetreten


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Juni 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jepp! Hatte endlich Zeit gefunden, neue Kettenblattschrauben zu montieren ... irgend so ein Bolide hat mir da erst neulich nä(h)mlich eine kaputtgetreten



Kann ich mir gar nicht Vorstellen , das es außer Dir sonst noch jemand schaffen könnte


----------



## glggr (23. Juni 2020)

Und weil es heute so schön ist, gibt’s fern der Touri-Rennbahnen eine fette Lakeview auf den Bodensee (ganz schwach kann Man den blauen Streifen zwischen den Bergen und der Stadt sehen ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitrofoska (24. Juni 2020)

Heute mal bisschen in Erinnerungen : 

2016 mit dem Fatboy und damals noch einigen anderen Komponenten  







Gruß 

Nitrofoska


----------



## Frechdachs489 (24. Juni 2020)

Mit dem Plutoniumtruck auf einer kurzen Feierabendrunde oberhalb des Saaletals.


----------



## RoDeBo (24. Juni 2020)

Kleines Potpourri der letzten Zeit aus zuhause, Eifel und fast zuhause...


----------



## skaster (25. Juni 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Kleines Potpourri der letzten Zeit aus zuhause, Eifel und fast zuhause...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1071505Anhang anzeigen 1071512


Schicker Wasserfall 

Letztes Bild Ho-Chi-Minh?


----------



## RoDeBo (25. Juni 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Schicker Wasserfall
> 
> Letztes Bild Ho-Chi-Minh?



Dreimühlenwasserfall in der Eifel...ist aber glaube ich auch nur abends halbwegs leer da...

Letzte beiden Bilder ho chi minh ?

Und das folgende  - ist ja ein Bilder thread - auch...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. Juni 2020)

Ägypten in der Oberpfalz.
Man fuhr gemaess dem Tank wohl eine Zündapp. Keine Ahnung welches Modell, denn die Langlöcher im Gepaecktraeger sind noch zu bewerten.
Ein Häuptling war er aber nicht, weil die Zündapp eben doch keine Flory oder M5 war.
Und es gab ja auch weder Autobahn noch gscheite Strassen hier in den 70er/80ern. Für was dann ein Mofa mit mehr als 100 km/h.
Ich meine es ist eine Zündapp.
Wer kennt den Gepäckträger?
Oder das Modell?



Da macht jemand Pause auf sonnenwarmer Felge.




Temporär ausgetrockneter Bachlauf. Rio Ebro im Leberkassemmelland.


Silberhütte vom Skilanglaufzentrum Oberpfalz. Hütte geschlossen wegen exorbitanter Heiz- und Unterhaltskosten.
Sanierung oder Abriss mit Neubau stehen noch im Raum.


So sieht die Oberpfalz von oben aus


Schon mal Probesitzen auf dem "Rentnerbankl" am Gaisweiher.
15 Jahre hab ich noch bis dahin.


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Juni 2020)

Heute hatte ich etwas Zeit, mal wieder mit dem Rangeextender auf Tour zu gehen:





Diesmal ging es auf den anderen Höhenzug an der Unstrut zum Schloß Neuenburg. Der neue, größere Lichtsensor am Handy erlaubt nun endlich auch Schnappschüße aus der prallen Sonne in den Schatten "_freu_". Auf dem Burghof:





Das Panorama des Unstrutthals:





Und der Stop an der Edelbrennerei  :





Danach gings ab ins Burgholz und den angrenzenden uralten Buchen- und Eichenwald:





Überall große Bäume und alte Hinweissteine. Auf diesem hier stand z. B. "Zum Edelacker II" mit Pfeil aufs Feld.





An dem Blümchen konnte ich nicht vorbeifahren:


----------



## Deleted 528194 (27. Juni 2020)




----------



## fatbikepeg (28. Juni 2020)

Heute trafen sich zwei Verrückte in *Neustrelitz* zum Fatbiken und Baden...

erstmal in der Früh dorthin fahren






Kunst am Bahnhofsvorplatz





Dann ab ins Grüne, plötzlich Bambialarm  ?










Die zwei Verrückten am Zierker See





Nach der Seeumrundung haben wir noch einige Waldtrails und Moore hinter uns gelassen und ich bekam noch eine ausführliche Stadtführung. Man hätte hunderte Bilder machen können, denn die mecklenburgischen Herzöge hatten sich in Neustrehlitz so richtig ausgetobt.

Hier zumindest der Schloßpark:





Wie bekommt man nun die ganze Entenkacke von den Reifen? Einfach paar mal durch die flache Brunnenplansche der Schlossgartenanlage fahren und dann das Bike aus dem Wasser herausheben und zum Trocknen zur Parkbank tragen.   Zum Glück schliefen die Einwohner sonntags morgens 8:00 noch fest.





Schliesslich näherte sich die wohlverdiente Erfrischung. Da der flächenmässig riesige Zierker See nur durchschnittlich 1,60m tief und sehr verschlammt ist, eignet er sich nicht zum Baden.
Aber es gibt ja noch den kleinen, bis 28m tiefen Gladbecker See..

Es lächelt der See, er ladet zum Bade (Zitat Schiller).
Daher eine Bank ergattert und Hose, Shirt und Schlüpper draufgeworfen.





ab ins kühle Nass










Zuletzt obligatorischer Eisdielenbesuch und ein leckeres Sanddorn-Joghurt-Softeis genossen.

Neustrelitz? Gern wieder!


----------



## versteher (30. Juni 2020)

Today is Wednesday...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Juli 2020)

Und schon wieder wurde ein Weg für Radler Gesperrt   




Nur gut , das der Rest der Tour wieder sehr schön war


----------



## versteher (2. Juli 2020)

Ein Zeichen! 
(... für den Harvester)


----------



## spinner69 (3. Juli 2020)

versteher schrieb:


> Today is Wednesday...



Gib's zu ... Du ziehst jetzt immer die Segelflieger hoch ?


----------



## fatbikepeg (3. Juli 2020)

Bin heute seit langem mal wieder mit der Heidekrautbahn vor die nördlichen Tore Berlins gefahren, Ausstieg Bhf. Wandlitzsee und durch den Wald ging es zu meinem geliebten *Liepnitzsee*..
















Lauschige Trails mit weichem märkischen Sandboden ?






Schliesslich Baden in einem der klarsten und tiefsten Seen Brandenburgs. Samtiges, leuchtend smaragdgrün schimmerndes Wasser... war fast ne Stunde drin und habe längs meine Bahnen gezogen. ?


----------



## spinner69 (4. Juli 2020)

Sehr schöne Bilder ????


----------



## yo_eddy (4. Juli 2020)

Hab' auch ein Bild von meiner Tour gestern, endete nicht ganz so, wie ich es vorhatte:





Gab ein Missverständnis mit einem EBiker, ich dachte, er macht Platz, damit ich überholen kann, er hat aber nur rechts ausgeholt, um dann links abzubiegen. Da war ich dann halt... 

Nächste Woche OP, dann drei Monate (!!!) kein Radeln...Saison ist gelaufen...


----------



## Rommos (4. Juli 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Hab' auch ein Bild von meiner Tour gestern, endete nicht ganz so, wie ich es vorhatte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1076806
> 
> ...


? Gute Besserung ?


----------



## Speedskater (4. Juli 2020)

Das schaut nach einer Schultereckgelenksprengung aus.
Das hatte ich vor 24 Jahren auch.
Fatbike hat immer Saison!

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (4. Juli 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Hab' auch ein Bild von meiner Tour gestern, endete nicht ganz so, wie ich es vorhatte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1076806
> 
> ...



Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (4. Juli 2020)

Du Armer! So ein Sch... gute Besserung!


----------



## yo_eddy (4. Juli 2020)

Danke Euch! Das gute ist, ich bekomme - paasend zum Rad - Titan in die Schulter... ?


----------



## Lenny911 (4. Juli 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Hab' auch ein Bild von meiner Tour gestern, endete nicht ganz so, wie ich es vorhatte:
> 
> Gab ein Missverständnis mit einem EBiker, ich dachte, er macht Platz, damit ich überholen kann, er hat aber nur rechts ausgeholt, um dann links abzubiegen. Da war ich dann halt...
> 
> Nächste Woche OP, dann drei Monate (!!!) kein Radeln...Saison ist gelaufen...



Gute Besserung auch von mir. Auf das du schnellst möglich wieder im Sattel sitzt


----------



## hw_doc (4. Juli 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Danke Euch! Das gute ist, ich bekomme - paasend zum Rad - Titan in die Schulter... ?



Oilslick?  B)


----------



## Huglradler (4. Juli 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Hab' auch ein Bild von meiner Tour gestern, endete nicht ganz so, wie ich es vorhatte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1076806
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Hinouf (4. Juli 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Hab' auch ein Bild von meiner Tour gestern, endete nicht ganz so, wie ich es vorhatte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1076806
> 
> ...


Wie läuft das mit der Haftung? Wie geht‘s dem Gegner? Habt ihr euch drauf geeinigt, dass ihr beide gleich Schuld habt?
Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Juli 2020)

Kleiner Alp - Auftrieb


----------



## hw_doc (5. Juli 2020)

Mal wieder mit dem Blackborow unterwegs:





Hat inzwischen meine angeschrabbte Bluto im Stealth-Look bekommen, in der Folge hat die 15 Jahre alte Louise (v2) vorne wie hinten 180er Ventidiscs erhalten. Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie gut eine so alte Bremse funktionieren kann.

Mit der letzten Kettenflickerei war die Kette etwas sehr knapp geworden - damit ist ein guter Grund gefunden, die 32 Zähne vorne zu reduzieren...  B)


----------



## ursinator2.0 (5. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte in der vorletzten Juniwoche eine kleine Tour fahren.



 Da meine Kette unterwegs anfing zu springen habe ich dann meine mitgeführte Ausrüstung gar nicht genutzt sondern bin bei Leuten im Vogelsberg untergekommen und habe dann nur noch Tagestouren im Hoherodskopfgebiet gefahren:






Mit anschliessender Abkühlung im Stausee:








yo_eddy schrieb:


> Hab' auch ein Bild von meiner Tour gestern, endete nicht ganz so, wie ich es vorhatte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1076806
> 
> ...



Alles Gute!
Eigentlich hatte uns ja @Speedskater zu einer gemeinsamen Taunusrunde eingeladen, leider blieb dann gestern ein Platz frei ?

Wir sind dann zu zweit Feldberg und Altkönig gefahren:



Hoffe, daß Du bald wieder fit wirst und wir dann mal zusammen biken können! ???


----------



## Starter77 (6. Juli 2020)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Hab' auch ein Bild von meiner Tour gestern, endete nicht ganz so, wie ich es vorhatte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1076806
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung ! ?


----------



## Berganbeter (6. Juli 2020)

Gute Besserung Eddy! Mein Tip: nach der Op ans Meer fahren,das Meerwasser wirkt wunder  !


----------



## Waits (6. Juli 2020)

Da gibt es auch keine Mofas ...aber jede Menge Platz zum überholen. ?


----------



## Wilbi69 (7. Juli 2020)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Wie läuft das mit der Haftung? Wie geht‘s dem Gegner? Habt ihr euch drauf geeinigt, dass ihr beide gleich Schuld habt?
> Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.
> Grüße
> Tom


auch von mir Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Juli 2020)

Sieben Stunden Wandersteige hoch und runter, Nord-Oberpfalz und Tschechei (Rabenstein).
Auf Bilder von Burg Schellenberg und den Wandersteigen hab ich mal verzichtet, die sind noch so wie im Winter. Nur halt ohne Schnee.
Den Grenzzaun finde ich gut. Also eigentlich sind Grenzen ja schlecht, aber jedesmal wenn ich da oben bin, wird mir bewusdt, wie wertvoll  ein freies Leben ist. Also besser ginge ja immer, aber auch erheblich schlechter.
Dann hab ich noch einen Schreibfehler (Desshalb) auf einem Schild gefunden.
Interessant: Mit einem Preissn-Abitur hast bis vor ein paar Jahren in Bayern nicht studieren dürfen ohne Vor-Pruefung.

Des 26er Kettenblaettle ist noch immer obacha leiwand


----------



## versteher (9. Juli 2020)

Wellnessbereich...


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Juli 2020)

Der frühe Vogel , äh ? , ach ja , hat den Trail für sich allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woppes (12. Juli 2020)

Sandpartie irgendwann im Mai...


----------



## Woppes (12. Juli 2020)

entlang der Naab...


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Juli 2020)




----------



## Lenny911 (14. Juli 2020)

Gestern Abend die Freundin mit dem Rad von der Arbeit abgeholt. Das es kein Kringel von 50 km werden sollte hatte sie nicht erwähnt .





Geplant war eine Runde mit ihr zu drehen, aber sie wollte dann doch nur noch Feierabend nach 12 h. Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Lenny911 (14. Juli 2020)

Heute auf dem Programm: Harzer Bergwiese!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. Juli 2020)

Irgendwann werde ich meinen privaten Wildpark aufmachen. ??


Mal wieder auf dem Weg ins " Frauenhaeusel", einem niederbayrischen Cafe im nördlichen Niederbayern Kreis KEH.
Hier Pilgerstatue des Nepomuk.


Gestern dann Lust auf Spielen gehabt. Leider bisserl trocken und gscheit hingelegt hats mich nicht. Aber gut wars trotzdem.
Reifenluftdruck Dillinger 4/5  vo/hi 0,46/0,48 bar



Gedenkstein


Im Hintergrund eine grosse Doline.
Im Wald zwischen Messerschmitt/Ringberg und Aussichtsplatz Teufelsfelsen.


Und jetzt warte ich auf Regen, damit meine Matschspielwiese wieder "schön" ist ???


----------



## Oberfoerster (17. Juli 2020)

neue alte Wege...wäre mal ein Tag Trailpflege angesagt...


----------



## Deepmudder (17. Juli 2020)

Oberfoerster schrieb:


> neue alte Wege...wäre mal ein Tag Trailpflege angesagt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1083614


Haha, ich kann Dir die Fiskars Klappsäge empfehlen, die hat mir bei sowas auch schon gute Dienste geleistet und hat gut Vortrieb im Holz.
Geile Schaltung hast Du da. ????


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2020)

Aber bitte gleich die SW75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberfoerster (17. Juli 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Haha, ich kann Dir die Fiskars Klappsäge empfehlen


...

Danke für die Werbung, bin ausgestattet 
Das 1974er Modell leistet noch gute Dienste.


----------



## Fatster (17. Juli 2020)

Der T-Rex von Arabba und der Hai von Messina



Er hat seine Werksmaschine *ausgerechnet *neben *mein *Bucksaw gehängt; ich glaube, ich wasche es nie mehr! ??


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Juli 2020)

Heute:
N-Opf Parkstein Basaltschlot und Kiefernwald. Dazu pizzalose Ernährung mit Apfelkuchen und Cappuccino in Parkstein


----------



## Fatster (18. Juli 2020)

Donnerstag, 9.00 Uhr, St. Ulrich, Südtirol:



9.30 Uhr, Wolkenstein, Start geführte Sella Ronda Rundtour


----------



## Fatster (18. Juli 2020)

Freitag, Sella Ronda II

Aufgrund der Regenfälle am Mittwoch wollte der Guide die wirklich guten Trailpassagen - wie wir dann noch erfahren sollten völlig zurecht - am Donnerstag nicht fahren.
Dafür am Freitag bei Sella Ronda II auf eigene Faust und abgetrocknetem Geläuf nen Heidenspass gehabt:





... und dann war er plötzlich da .. einfach so trinkt das halbe Trek Segafredo Team neben uns nen Espresso .. hach ne, davon werd ich noch meinen Enkeln erzählen ?













Rot, logo! ?







Dass wir im Infinity oder 9.90 Trail oder den anderen Schmankerln keine Bilder gemacht haben, dafür bitte ich um Nachsicht.  
War einfach zu geil, anstrengend und nicht ganz ungefährlich obendrein.
Aber uns allen hat der Arsch gelacht, mega! ??


----------



## Rubberduckxi (18. Juli 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Freitag, Sella Ronda II
> 
> Aufgrund der Regenfälle am Mittwoch wollte der Guide die wirklich guten Trailpassagen - wie wir dann noch erfahren sollten völlig zurecht - am Donnerstag nicht fahren.
> Dafür am Freitag bei Sella Ronda II auf eigene Faust und abgetrocknetem Geläuf nen Heidenspass gehabt:
> ...


Ju ar mäi HELD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juli 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Freitag, Sella Ronda II
> 
> Aufgrund der Regenfälle am Mittwoch wollte der Guide die wirklich guten Trailpassagen - wie wir dann noch erfahren sollten völlig zurecht - am Donnerstag nicht fahren.
> Dafür am Freitag bei Sella Ronda II auf eigene Faust und abgetrocknetem Geläuf nen Heidenspass gehabt:
> ...



Sella Ronda ist einfach Geil   
Schönen Gruß an Hotelchef und Guide Daniel


----------



## Waits (19. Juli 2020)

Morgens um 7:00h auf der Hunderunde ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.





Ruhe vor dem sonntäglichen Ansturm der Schönwettertouristen.


----------



## nitrofoska (20. Juli 2020)

Hey Kolleginnen und Kollegen, 

am Wochenende habe ich mir mal eine kurze Pause vom Hausbau gegönnt und war mal mit meiner modifizierten Neuerwerbung unterwegs: 











Das Teil macht selbst ohne Federung als Fatbike höllischen Spaß. 

Mit 800mm Lenker, leichten Schläuchen, MT5 Ankern und meinem std. Henge Sattel hat es fahrfertig an der Hängewage 10,9kg und geht dadurch echt gut voran muss ich sagen. 

Gruß 

Nitrofoska


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Juli 2020)

Ne Fatte Runde am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen


----------



## Waits (20. Juli 2020)

Gefährliche Alpentiere. ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Juli 2020)

Nördliche Oberpfalz am Wochenende:

Corona-Blume

Allerlei zwischen Granit und Wald


Strasse, sehr alt. Eine echte "Waldautobahn"



Heute Niederbayern, das Bilderraetsel von Lenka abfahren. Verschwitzt, aber erfolgreich geortet. Ganz ohne Strom


----------



## Waits (20. Juli 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Strom


Ist das rechts -am abgebrochenen Waldbewohner- auch kein Stromer ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Juli 2020)

Ja doch, das ist das Rad meines Sparrings- und Medizinal- Fräuleins.

Es tut der Aufprall halb so weh, macht dich Karbolmaus wieder schee ??


Ich meinte dass ich das Raetsel ohne google geloest hab


----------



## Waits (20. Juli 2020)

Ach so- ?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (20. Juli 2020)

Am Samstag mal wieder meine übliche Feldbergtour im Taunus geradelt:


Gestern hat mir Speedskater dann mit seinem Plusser ein paar Trails im Gebiet des Wintersteins gezeigt, meine Erstbefahrung des Ebbelwoi-Trail:

Endlich nach vielen Kilometern hat die Hand dann beim Knipsen nicht mehr so ganz still gehalten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (20. Juli 2020)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Gestern hat mir Speedskater dann mit seinem Plusser ein paar Trails im Gebiet des Wintersteins gezeigt, meine Erstbefahrung des Ebbelwoi-Trail:



Winterstein ist klasse. Achterbahn auch gefahren?  ?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (20. Juli 2020)

Glaube schon, wir sind dann noch ein sehr schönes Trailstück gefahren, wo man immer durch so breite Rinnen auf der einen Seite runter und auf der anderen wieder hoch gefahren ist. Könnte die Achterbahn gewesen sein.


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Juli 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Freitag, Sella Ronda II
> 
> Aufgrund der Regenfälle am Mittwoch wollte der Guide die wirklich guten Trailpassagen - wie wir dann noch erfahren sollten völlig zurecht - am Donnerstag nicht fahren.
> Dafür am Freitag bei Sella Ronda II auf eigene Faust und abgetrocknetem Geläuf nen Heidenspass gehabt:
> ...



hach da war ich schon 10 Jahre nicht mehr, seufz.....

am Langkofel gibts die "Steinerne Stadt" , war zwar nicht sehr lang aber hat uns sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## Waits (21. Juli 2020)

Ich war heute mit dem Stevi ...dort wo der Bambus wächst. ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Juli 2020)

Heute wollte ich mal Molche gucken im Wassergraben, aber die waren nicht da. Stattdessen zweimal Blindschleichen gesehen. Leider nur Telefonkamera mitgehabt. War trotzdem nett. 
Und eine "Farninsel" im Wald entdeckt, deren unglaublich leuchtendes Grün leider nicht auf dem Bild herauskommt.


----------



## Fatster (22. Juli 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hach da war ich schon 10 Jahre nicht mehr, seufz.....
> 
> am Langkofel gibts die "Steinerne Stadt" , war zwar nicht sehr lang aber hat uns sehr gut gefallen!



Jo, die Steinerne Stadt sind wir auch durch. Hat was! ??
*Ich *werd mir sicherlich keine 10 Jahre Zeit lassen bis ich dort wieder hinfahre.
Erstens wär ich dann ja schon knapp Ende 40 ? und zweitens hab ich für den Winter was fettes aufgetan, das rein vom Erzählen her absolut genial zu werden droht und ich es deshalb schon jetzt nicht mehr abwarten kann 

Und weil „Galerie“, hier noch ne kleine Screenshot-Fotostory aus der GoPro:

Entspanntes runterballern .. 

Und weil ich ja ein ganz ein Freundlicher bin (und sich davor schon Manche ob meiner schnell nahenden Erscheinung offenbar gefürchtet hatten) bin ich nicht auf dem Weg geblieben sondern *extra *über die linke Wiesenseite an den Herrschaften vorbeigedonnert ... schaut ja auch völlig ungefährlich aus ... wer konnte ahnen, dass ...



... im hohen Gras eine absolut „unsichtbare“ 20cm hohe Holzrabatte eingelassen bzw. versteckt sein würde ...



... so geschah das Unvermeidliche und das Unheil nahm seinen Lauf ...



... und ich legte das Bucksaw auf der rechten Wiesenseite gekonnt ab



? ?

Aaaber, gute Fallschule zahlt sich im Leben immer aus



und so konnte ich sogar noch jemandem mit nem unfreiwillg mitgenommenen Blümchen eine kleine Freude machen 

Ansonsten:
Die erst seit zwei Wochen geöffnete *lange* Bikeparkabfahrt war ? ... deshalb sind wir sie auch gleich nochmal und nochmal gefahren ?

Dafür war die Easy Jump Line schon ziemlich


----------



## dopaul (23. Juli 2020)

Ich war heute am Staufen (Taunus), logischerweise auch runter zum Aussichtspunkt am großen Mannstein. Siehe da, ich war allein dort und konnte entspannt die Seele baumeln lassen ohne das mir jemand dazwischen quatscht....??


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. Juli 2020)

Kelheim / Niederbayern
 Anti-Langeweile-Tour:
Kette hab ich am spaeten Vormittag frisch im neu gekauften Putoline gefettet.
Ein erheblicher positiver Unterschied beim Schalten. Eigentlich wie schon immer gedacht, aber heute hatte ich den Direktvergleich.
Der äußerliche Auftrag mit Kettenschmierstoff kann nur eine Zwischenlösung sein. 

Wurzelsepp-Turnstunde
Luftdruck vo/hi 0,67/0,69 bar (Bisserl viel zum turnen, aber ich war zu faul, eine Luftpumpe mitzunehmen für anschliessende Waldstrasse.)


Kunst im Wald. Da hatte jemand gute Laune.


Quark-Mandarinen-Kuchen.
Sehr ultra-klasse.


Ein Brunnen


Ehemaliger Steinbruch. Muss in der vegetationsarmen Zeit noch mal geschaut werden


----------



## F7 Uli (23. Juli 2020)

Insel Poel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitrofoska (24. Juli 2020)

Hey Leute ;-)

So gestern mal "schnell" eine Transportmöglichkeit für unsere Bikes im Bus aus ein paar alten Latten improvisiert ;-)






Funktioniert gut ;-)

Dann gab es ein schöne Runde im Fichtelgebirge

(Ochsenkopf)






Trail Trail Trail bis zum Nusshard






Weiter dem Fichtelgebirgsweg nach bis zum Seehaus










Und danach noch einen schönen Trail ab wieder zurück zum Fichtelsee


Schöne kleine Feierabendrunde mit teils kniffligen, verblockten Trails.

Perfekt also für mein Frankenstein Fatty ;-)


Zum nachfahren ;-)









						Fichtelsee - Weißmainfelsen – Nußhardt - Seehaus Runde Nitrofoska | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Nitrofoska hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 18,1 km | Dauer: 02:02 Std




					www.komoot.de
				












						Fichtelsee - Ochsenkopf - Weißmainfelsen – Nußhardt - Seehaus Runde von Nitrofoska
					

Check out this map I created on AllTrails.



					www.alltrails.com
				





Gruß

Nitro


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Juli 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jo, die Steinerne Stadt sind wir auch durch. Hat was! ??
> *Ich *werd mir sicherlich keine 10 Jahre Zeit lassen bis ich dort wieder hinfahre.
> Erstens wär ich dann ja schon knapp Ende 40 ? und zweitens hab ich für den Winter was fettes aufgetan, das rein vom Erzählen her absolut genial zu werden droht und ich es deshalb schon jetzt nicht mehr abwarten kann
> 
> ...



Hey @Faster, ich habe Dich dort am Gran Paradiso gesehen! Habe gegrüßt, nachdem mein Mini geschrien hat: Mamaaaa, ein Fatbike! Leider war ich schmalbereift unterwegs.


----------



## eensfufzich (24. Juli 2020)

mal wieder abends am see...; und der dicke mit neuem LRS und gabel


----------



## Fatster (24. Juli 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Hey @Faster, ich habe Dich dort am Gran Paradiso gesehen! Habe gegrüßt, nachdem mein Mini geschrien hat: Mamaaaa, ein Fatbike! Leider war ich schmalbereift unterwegs.



An einen euphorischen kleinen Jungen mit echt Ahnung von Rädern kann ich mich noch entsinnen, aber an jemanden der gegrüßt hat .. ? ... ? ? 
Nein, ernsthaft, ist mir Beides nicht in Erinnerung. 
Vermutlich sind mir da grad ob der geilen Abfahrt die Endorphine zu den Ohren rausgequollen .. da war ich einfach nicht aufnahmefähig.
Bitte tausendmal um Verzeihung, falls ich nicht zurückgegrüßt haben sollte ... oder hab ich? ? ?


----------



## RoDeBo (26. Juli 2020)

So. Endlich nochmal ein wenig durch die heimische Botanik gewalzt...


----------



## Horalka (26. Juli 2020)

Gestern im Würmtal. Endlich paar Trails gefunden die ich auch fahren kann ? Hat mal wieder mega Spaß gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (27. Juli 2020)

Grüsse aus Zuerich von ner Afterworkrunde 


herrliche Stimmung 





schönen Abend liebe Fat family and friends


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Juli 2020)




----------



## Dirty-old-man (29. Juli 2020)

Burg Leuchtenberg in der Oberpfalz.
Zufahrt über Bockl-Radweg und diverse Waldwanderwege.
Montag und Dienstag geschlossen, immer zwischen 1200 und 1400 Uhr Mittagsruhe für Leuchtenberger Anwohner einzuhalten.
Eintritt in Burggebäude 2 Euro/Person.

Heute mit dem Stevens Mobster.
Ich glaub ich war jetzt mit jedem meiner Fahrräder schon dort.

Bin gerade am Testen eines modifizierten Cube-Pedals. Maximal Grip aber mit Reflektoren.
Wenn das was nachhaltig-stabiles ist, schreib ich ein Tutorial dazu



Neue Ausgrabung:





Ausstellung in der Kapelle. Ritterrüstung.


Alte Steinzange, so nahezu unverändert noch immer im Bauhandwerk in Verwendung für Steinquader und Treppenstufen/Randsteine.




Geduldsspiel "aus Rittertagen". Seil und Ring sind sus der Halterung zu trennen ohne Zerstörung.




Analog-Strava-Aufkleber.


----------



## nitrofoska (30. Juli 2020)

HuHu Kolleginnen und Kollegen.

Nach langem hin und her habe ich endlich einen neuen Satz Reifen für mein Frankenstein Speci Lefty gefunden und das Gerät mal umgerüstet:






Und von vorne:






Natürlich musste das gleich auf meiner absoluten Lieblings Home Trail Runde getestet werden.

Ein Kumpel aus Berlin war auch noch zu Besuch mit seinem Fatty und so haben wir die Runde mit unheimlich vielen Trails im Fichtelgebirge gestartet:






Mit super vielen Aussichtspunkten und schönen Trails von verblockten Felsen und flowigen Trails bis zu Treppen alles dabei....

Auch ein wenig klettern um die Aussicht zu genießen:






Der Ausblick ist es immer Wert !






Und erst der Ausblick auf das Frankenstein Speci:






Ich muss sagen für mich persönlich ist es mit den neunen Schlappen wieder ein Schritt näher an der persönlichen Perfektion.

Wir hatten teils echt schwierige Verhältnisse des Untergrunds von Steinig bis Geröll und alles Nass nach dem Regen und die Reifen haben echt super gegrippt.

Und das bei einem Rollwiderstand zwischen dem Jumbo Jim und dem Ground Control.

Sehr Schade das es so unheimlich schwierig ist die Reifen hier zu kaufen.

Gruß

Nitrofoska

EDIT : 

Natürlich für euch die Tour vergessen... 

Also wenn Ihr mal ins Fichtelgebirge kommt und Trails wollt ;-) 









						Kleine Wege / Single Trails Fichtelgebirge ( Runde Waldstein )
					

Check out this map I created on AllTrails.



					www.alltrails.com


----------



## Waits (30. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube, deine Federgabel ist kaputt. ?


----------



## nitrofoska (30. Juli 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Ich glaube, deine Federgabel ist kaputt. ?



Oh Fu** Da hab ich scheinbar was verloren auf der Tour ...... ;-)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Juli 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Ich glaube, deine Federgabel ist kaputt. ?


Der Witz ist so alt, wie die Lefty selber!


----------



## Waits (30. Juli 2020)

Wieso Witz, ist mir auch gerade passiert. ?

Die ist neu, s...Carbon.


Und hier noch zum Thema.
Stahl im Weideland


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. Juli 2020)

Fahrradtour zum Geschichtspark Bärnau in der Oberpfalz. Kreis TIR, gaaaanz nahe an der tschechischen Grenze. Der Fahrradweg geht teilweise auf oder neben dem Niemandslandstreifen.
Der Geschichtspark bietet bauwissenschaftlich einiges interessantes, es wird unter anderem eine Reisestation an der "goldenen Straße" zu Zeiten Kaiser Karls aus dem Mittelalter originalgetreu und mit den damaligen Mitteln aufgebaut. Ich war heute aber nicht drinnen im Gelände, da Baubetrieb und Gesellschaftsleben heute nicht stattfanden. Eintritt kostet glaub ich sieben Euro.

An der Waldnaabquelle, genau an der Staatsgrenze.



Bank mit den Wappen der drei Waldnaab"land"-kreise (In Bayern gibt's ja als Freistaat faktisch keine Landkreise? ???) sowie der Quellengemarkungsgemeinde (Bärnau)


Wurzelweg auf Niemandsland


Fundamentalistisch katholisches Dankes-Bild nach Hilfe in schwerer persönlicher Not


Ehemaliger "Wackelstein". Durch die zügige Verwitterung des weichen Oberpfaelzer Oberflaechengranits funktioniert/wackelt ein Wackelstein mit seinen Punkt-oder Linien-Auflagern nur wenige Jahrzehnte bis das Gewicht des Steins seine Auflager flaechig geprägt hat.


OWV-Vereins-Huette


Geschichtspark Bärnau


(unentgeltliche Übernachtungs oder Ruhe/Rastmöglichkeit in der " Petrus-Huette".
 Sogar zwei Bier stehen drin.
Ich bin sehr erstaunt, dass das alles so schön gepflegt ist und nicht zerstört)


Wieder und wieder berg auf


Grenze. Sowas gabs mal in dieser unangenehmen Art


----------



## rsu (2. August 2020)

Mal wieder beim alljährlichen “Heimaturlaub” die Trails am Albtrauf abgefahren. Auch gleich um 6h gestartet um den wenigen verbliebenen Wanderern (trotz Hitze) aus dem Weg zu gehen 





Mit so einem Jahr Abstand sind mir dann leider schon teils deutliche Bikespuren aufgefallen, diverse Abschneider von Biker. die keine Serpentinen fahren können. Frage mich ja schon ob die sich auch was dabei denken.... statt mal an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen.






Schön war es mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (2. August 2020)

Nachdem auch heute wieder der heißersehnte Regen komplett ausblieb, dachte ich mich mir, ich kann zwar keinen Regen_tanz_ aufführen, aber vielleicht stimmt ja auch ne spirituelle Fullfat-Tour den Regengott gnädig.
Also ziemlich planvoll drauf
los und zu Allererst mal nach der Brut geschaut. Wenig überraschend ist Keines durchgekommen, alle t_ot so_ weit das Auge reicht.



Jo, aber ich kann mich nunmal nicht um alles kümmern, also weiter im Text und nen stählernen Trailtanz vollführt, dass es eine Wonne war .. wessen, das lass ich mal offen ?



Bääm, da war es plötzlich in meinem Kopf .. dieses Lied ...
„_Out of the dark ...“_



„... _into the light“_



Und während anderswo noch Stoamandl gebaut werden, ist man im Lande der Schaffer und Häuslebauer schon einen Schritt weiter ...



... oder zwei oder drei ... ?



Und das letzte Bildle, das ist nur für dich, Onkel Jürgen ?



So, ich leg mich jetzt lang und hoffe, dass niemand mein Jammern und Wimmern hört, denn die 2XL haben mir mal wieder so richtig gezeigt, wo der Frosch die Locken hat ??


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. August 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nachdem auch heute wieder der heißersehnte Regen komplett ausblieb, dachte ich mich mir, ich kann zwar keinen Regen_tanz_ aufführen, aber vielleicht stimmt ja auch ne spirituelle Fullfat-Tour den Regengott gnädig.
> Also ziemlich planvoll drauf
> los und zu Allererst mal nach der Brut geschaut. Wenig überraschend ist Keines durchgekommen, alle t_ot so_ weit das Auge reicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1092867
> ...



Hast Du da in die Felge gebissen oder der 2XL  ?


----------



## Fatster (2. August 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hast Du da in die Felge gebissen oder der 2XL  ?



Kollateralschäden durch bestimmungsgemäße Nutzung ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. August 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nachdem auch heute wieder der heißersehnte Regen komplett ausblieb, dachte ich mich mir, ich kann zwar keinen Regen_tanz_ aufführen, aber vielleicht stimmt ja auch ne spirituelle Fullfat-Tour den Regengott gnädig.
> Also ziemlich planvoll drauf
> los und zu Allererst mal nach der Brut geschaut. Wenig überraschend ist Keines durchgekommen, alle t_ot so_ weit das Auge reicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1092867
> ...



Immer wieder schön Deinen Truck zu sehen   

Und echt schade das es mit dem Nachwuchs nicht geklappt hat


----------



## eensfufzich (3. August 2020)

wieder eines meiner liebsten motive ... dickes fahrrad in landschaft/natur (in diesem fall ca. 50m neben der A9)


----------



## MTBpleasure (3. August 2020)

Ich habe jetzt auch wieder ein Fatbike.

Es ist ein gebrauchtes Cube Nutrail 2018 geworden. Mögen die Umbauten beginnen. 

Ein schnelles Handybild auf dem Weg vom Auto zu meiner Wohnung.


----------



## eensfufzich (6. August 2020)

welcome back=)

und noch einmal see - gestern abend auf n feierabendsbier


----------



## Wilbi69 (6. August 2020)

Noch nachzureichen -
sc
Schwarzwaldrunde mit Schmalbereiften...war hart mit vielen Höhenmetern aber jeder Schmerz wars wert mit dem Dicken  





tolle Einkehr 








das Fatte ist das Schönste  






Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. August 2020)

Nördliche Oberpfalz

Mühlenickelweiher und Waldnaabtal mit Blockhuette (bewirtet vom OWV)



neue Pedale in "Wagenfarbe", modifiziert behufs StVZO. Taugt voll gut., 


Wasserrad an der Blockhütte an der Waldnaab


Hier stand mal eine Burg. Die Leuchtenberger Dynastie war echt überall.


Kriegerdenkmal 1914-18. Man beachte wieviel Infos damals noch auf so was drauf stand. Da hatte nan noch nicht die Massen der naechsten Konflikte zu bearbeiten.


Wurzelweg.


In der Ortschaft Beidl: Es gibt eine mystische Geschichte zu diesem Stein. Ich werde verfügbare Infos nachtragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (7. August 2020)

Apropos Beidl...

https://de.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/Beidl 

Aber ist ja ein Bilder thread...


----------



## rsu (7. August 2020)

Gerade in Fiss und eine Morgenrunde ohne Biker und Wanderer gedreht? Noch unter den Wolken..





Viele schöne Motive unterwegs...





Dann endlich ein Hauch von Sonne...





Schliesslich über den Wolken ?





Schlepperei am Berg ?





Schliesslich oben, von der Abfahrt gibt es leider keine Bilder. War aber schön einsam


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. August 2020)

N-Opf

Naturdenkmal "Doost" .
Der Fluss Görnitz fliesst durch und unter grobem Findlings-Granitsteingeroell.
Neu sind die in die Felsen eingelassene Metalltafeln.
Wetter passt auch.




Ich hab mich schon einige Male gewundert, dass es mich bei Wasserdurchfahrten immer hinhaut. Heute hab ich das genauer beobachtet. Es liegt am Auftrieb der Reifen.
Je Vierkommaachter desto schwimm.

Und ich bin immer noch begeistert vom Putiline Kettenfett. Absolut seidenweiches Schalten. Mein Castrol war wohl nach 30 Jahren nicht mehr ganz frisch beim Graphitanteil und ohnehin praktisch leer.


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2020)

So, mal ein paar Bilder der letzten Wochen:















von hometrails bis bikerepublik war alles dabei, knapp 17000 Tiefenmeter bei nur 2000 uphill Metern in 5 Tagen war es zwar anstrengend, aber schön.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. August 2020)

Immer wieder schön so eine ruhige morgendliche Runde


----------



## eensfufzich (10. August 2020)

gestern war es dann endlich wieder soweit... glatter durchstoß, und noch 25km togo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. August 2020)

Hab mal angesichts des heissen Wetters ein langes Wochenende mit einer Tour nach Giessen verbunden (wegen der Seen dort). Auf dem Hinweg hab ich im Wintersteingebiet mal abgeladen und bin dort die beiden Trails gefahren, bevor es weiter Richtung Giessen ging. Dort am Dünsberg etwas rumgefahren aber auch viel in den Dutenhofener Seen rumgeplanscht.
Fotografiert hab ich aus Stromspargründen sehr wenig, hier immerhin Anfang und Ende des Handkääs am Winterstein:




Das Römerkastell Kapersburg (am Trailende) hatte ich auch ein mal fotografiert und total verwackelt, deswegen hier nur virtuell ;-)
Wäre sogar noch einen Tag länger unterwegs gewesen, wenn ich mir nicht am Dünsi einen Snakebite geholt hätte. Ohne weiteren Ersatzschlauch wollte ich dann nicht noch einen Platten irgendwo im nichts riskieren.
Auch der Rückweg stand anfangs im Zeichen des Limes, den ich ein langes Stück von Pohlheim entlang Richtung Butzbach gefahren bin. Damit konnte ich dann einige Orte umfahren, waren aber einige Höhenmeter zu bewältigen. 
Rekonstruierter Limesturm oberhalb von Pohlheim Watzenborn-Steinberg:



Schöne Grüsse


----------



## hw_doc (13. August 2020)

Heut mal etwas geharzt: Um der Hitze ein wenig zu entgehen, brachte mich der Bus hoch zum Auerhahn.




Hoch zur Liebesbank...




Mir erstmalig das Hahnenklee-Spektakel angesehen.




Dann doch lieber etwas Ruhe an den Seen darunter gesucht.




Wasser gibt es hier und da noch reichlich.












Alles fahrbar.




Das dann doch nicht. Die Waldmenschen hatten es sich einfach gemacht und die Absperrung einfach zur Seite gezogen, damit man nicht 2 * 30 Sekunden investieren muss, um sie beim/nach dem Passieren der Authorisierten eindeutig zu platzieren...




Und Abflug.


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Heut mal etwas geharzt: Um der Hitze ein wenig zu entgehen, brachte mich der Bus hoch zum Auerhahn.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1097920
> Hoch zur Liebesbank...
> ...


Also ich harze ja lieber mit "tz"


----------



## hw_doc (13. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also ich harze ja lieber mit "tz"



Nee, so weit isses bei mir noch nicht!
PS: Karl sagt "auer"...


----------



## Curtis_Newton (14. August 2020)

Heute schön das Feld beackert.


----------



## skaster (16. August 2020)

Bei dem Wetter bin ich mal wieder ein paar Mal gependelt.





Da habe ich mir den Titel Eisdielenbiker auch verdient. 





Und wenn man dann auch noch benachrichtigt wird dass  sich etwas in der Packstation befindet, macht man halt noch einen kleinen Umweg.





Erstaunlich was in so einen Bikerucksack noch alles reingeht.


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. August 2020)

Heute Morgen... bei Rütschdorf im Odenwald













Sorry nur Handy-Pic`s, aber die Bilder fangen die rauhe, einsame Natur des östlichen Odenwalds super ein.


----------



## Fatster (16. August 2020)

Der Moment in dem Du weißt, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben ... 



Es geht einfach Nichts über die richtige Linienwahl ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. August 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Der Moment in dem Du weißt, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1099965
> Es geht einfach Nichts über die richtige Linienwahl ?


Ich sehe da alles mögliche , nur keine Spur von Dir   
Aber vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal ne Brille auf setzen


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. August 2020)

Bei hohem Lehmanteil trocknet der Boden  schon gut ab. Ist auch gerissen, was auf schwindende Bodenarten schließen laesst.

Und die Eichenblätter dürften trockenheitsbedingt abgefallen sein und somit noch flexibel. (Keine Ueberfahrtszerbroeselung )

Das sollte ausser dass ich selbst eher die rechte der Spuren gewaehlt hätte, schon möglich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitrofoska (17. August 2020)

Huhu, 

und der Nitro war am Wochenende natürlich auch unterwegs bei dem tollen Wetter ;-) Etwas kühler und trüber hätte mir persönlich zwar besser gefallen, da die Wege dann einsamer sind aber naja  

Los gings im Fichtelgebirge Nähe Ochsenkopf mit einem Ordentlichen Anstieg über 4km und sehr verblockt und teilweise schwierig zu fahren. Musste sehr oft einen Fuß absetzen oder mich am Stein abstoßen. Aber dafür liebe ich solche Wege und an die Grenzen des fahrbaren zu gehen Uphill mit Muskelkraft. 







Auf der Zwischenetappe auch einmal etwas Erholung leicht abwärts. 






Um in den nächsten Anstieg zu gehen ( Das Foto fasst den Tag super zusammen... hätte mir lieber das Fatbike mit Federung aussuchen sollen..) : 






Das Salsa ist schon oben. Ich noch nicht  











Pssssst ACHTUNG LEISE !!!!! Ein seltener Anblick im Forst... Ein wildes Salsa beim saufen: 






Das war so ungefähr der Moment an dem ich gemerkt habe das mit ein Lager des rechten Pedals aufgegeben hatte... Nunja musste den restlichen Tag noch durchhalten.....

Wir sind durch wunderschöne Natur. 






An viel Wasser entlang.






Haben auch einmal Wege gefunden auf denen wir etwas fahren konnten und nicht nur die "Über den Felsen-Skill's" auspobieren mussten. 











Oh ja und wieder viel am Wasser entlang: 
















Um zum Schluss noch einmal etwas zusammen am Wasser abzuhängen und den Tag ausklingen zu lassen: 












Gruß 

Nitro ;-)


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. August 2020)

nitrofoska schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> und der Nitro war am Wochenende natürlich auch unterwegs bei dem tollen Wetter ;-) Etwas kühler und trüber hätte mir persönlich zwar besser gefallen, da die Wege dann einsamer sind aber naja
> 
> ...



Herrliche Landschaft und tolles Radel


----------



## Pimper (17. August 2020)

eensfufzich schrieb:


> gestern war es dann endlich wieder soweit... glatter durchstoß, und noch 25km togo...



Geiles Foto .

Und das Ganze 25 km vor Togo ist natürlich auch nochmal nicht ohne...


----------



## eensfufzich (17. August 2020)

@Pimper: ne ne, das war noch in togo, 25 km vor ghana XD
hab gestern auch wieder die nähe zum wasser gesucht.
saaleschleuse planena und böllberger mühle halle


----------



## Waldemir (17. August 2020)

Das da im

 Hintergrund ist Neckargemünd. Und das im Vordergrund mein erstes Fatbike, ein  2015er Fatboy SE.


----------



## RoDeBo (17. August 2020)

Nach langer Abstinenz gestern mal etwas sightbiking betrieben und dabei ganz oldschool per Wegweiser navigiert...





Keine große technische Herausforderung 





Aber dennoch nice wie man so sagt...
Kapelle 1









Kleiner Wegeplanerscherz ...









Jede Menge Aussicht und 
Kapelle 2









...und am Ende meinte NINA dass die Zeitplanung grad passend war... ?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (17. August 2020)

Kann man bei NINA mittlerweile die täglichen C-Updates stumm schalten und kriegt den Rest trotzdem per Push? 
Ich hab das deswegen runter geschmissen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. August 2020)

Liebenstein Speichersee. Nördliche Oberpfalz

"Waldnaabsteine"
 Es sind die kleinen Entdeckungen am Wegesrand, die mich immer wieder erfreuen.



Hans Fuchs, der Bruder von Grossem Pfauenauge. 


Ein kleines gruenes Tier auf (s)einem Haarwurzel-Trail (Jo mei. Klettern muas sei)


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. August 2020)

Outback N-Opf. Pedalumbau-Test-To(rt)ur.

Steinbruch gefunden. Wieder mal.
Hier hat's mehr Steinbrüche als Preissn. 

Kulturell festzumachen bis etwa 1973 aufgrund vorgefundener PVC-Einkaufstuete mit Aufdruck einer datierten Weinflaschenwerbung 

Sprengstofflager

Kleinlager




Neues aus der beliebten Reihe " lobbyistisch benachteiligte Wildtiere": 
Heute:
Eine junge Erdkröte, männlich (dunkle Flecken am Rücken), vier cm Körpergröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. August 2020)

Pedal-Test-To(rt)ur

Zwei Wochen N-Opf. Grenzgebiet.
Taeglich auf A- A'
A-B-C-(Parkplatz Planer Hoehe) auffi ond obe
E-D umme ond dumme

Und alles zwischen drin.

Am Punkt B habe ich vorletztes WE nach der Abfahrt vom Schellenberg zwei früh geborene (also als es noch gute Stromklampfenmusi gab) Bio-Mtbler gesehen, die mit bunten 26"ern unterwegs waren und in (das) ein(zige) Hotel im drittnaechsten Dorf wollten. Haben sich irgendwie verfahren. Ohne Mobiltelefon (oder kein Netz wie so oft hier) und ohne Kartenmaterial unterwegs. Fuhren dann von Punkt B nach Georgenberg-Kastanienhof. Allerdings den Waldweg und nicht die Blockstrecke

Ich war einige Male am Punkt C froh, ein Fatbike zu fahren. Da gibts eine ganz fiese Ausspuelung im Weg.

Am Tourende war das Pressfitlager hakelig (Fahrrad Cube von 2016) aber die Pedale tuns noch gut und haltbar.

Grille macht Testfahrt und ist begeistert.

Tod durch Schmeissfliegenlarven, die am Hinterkopf abgelegt werden und sich dann durch die Schleimhäute in den Kopf fressen


----------



## hw_doc (20. August 2020)

In Zeiten, wo die Mitmenschen unbekannter Weise von ihrem Sozialverhalten immer unerträglicher werden, muss man sich ihnen leider mitunter erstmal noch näher kommen, um ihnen und ihren um sich greifenden Unarten zu entfliehen. 
Über meine Erlebnisse in den Zügen hin und zurück und auch den Müll dazwischen schreib ich hier besser doch nichts, ist ja Galerie und nicht KTWR...




Ja, genau. Die Probleme sind aber mannigfaltiger und passen schon lange nicht mehr auf ein Schaubild, das eh keiner auf sich münzen würde. 




Start im heißen Sandkasten. 




Es blüht die Heide.




Auch hier, obwohl staubtrocken.




Sand, Sand, Sand. 
















Angenehme Zeitgenossen, sogar mit sinnvollem Output - sollten die Ausnahme des Tages bleiben. Das bisschen co2 nehm ich dafür gern in Kauf. 








Kurzzeitig mal ein Perspektivenwechsel, bevor es wieder ins Dunkel geht.




Ein Schienenbus als Direktverbindung zwischen Rotenburg und Verden - ohne Stopp.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. August 2020)

Tut Dich mal ein Tag verdrießen,
musst Du Donaukies genießen.


Danach hatte ich die Idee, mal so richtig an die Eisdiele zu fahren.
Leider war ich zu jung für die Mädelz, die alle entweder um 60 geboren waren oder etwa 60 Jahre alt. Nun, da die Balz also wenig erfolgreich war, gabs vier Kugeln Eis und einen Eiscafe. Wenn schon der freie Geist Qualen der Langeweile leidet so soll der Körper nicht gleiches tun ??.

Jo mei....Ende Oktober werden die Waagen ohnehin wieder zurückgestellt.



Aber gscheit warm war's scho.


----------



## Wilbi69 (20. August 2020)

Von mir Grüsse aus Zürich von ner Fatboyabendrunde 


und dann ein Bachbett als Fatbikeschmankerl 


herrlich . Schönen Abend


----------



## fatbikepeg (23. August 2020)




----------



## rsu (23. August 2020)

Heute mal wieder Familienausflug mit Fatbike. Für mehr Bilder hat es leider nicht gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitrofoska (24. August 2020)

Guten Morgen Fatte Gemeinde ;-)

Dieses mal ging es auf meiner Runde ca 50km Traillastig über den Waldstein, Epprechtstein, kleiner und großer Kornberg. Auf jeden Fall auch immer ein Besuch wert.


Es ging mal wieder auf mächtigen Trails unter mächtigen Bauwerken entlang 




Neue Wege finden um möglichst viele Trails mitzunehmen und möglichst wenig auf Schotterwegen zu fahren ;-)  Wer kennt das nicht




Zwischendurch mussten wir schnell diesen Stein stützen. Das Salsa hat einen stabilen Rahmen und hält das aus... Mh oder hat der Stein eher das Salsa gestützt... Wer weis das schon  ...  Die Granitfelsengruppe, ein schönes Beispiel für Wollsackverwitterung, liegt am Nordweg zum Gipfel am Westhang des Kornbergs. Der größte Block ist etwa neun Meter lang, vier bis sieben Meter breit und zwei Meter hoch; er soll 250 Tonnen schwer sein. Ein Felsen mit der Bezeichnung Wackelstein lässt sich mit einem Holzriegel zum Wackeln bringen. Die Umgebung soll in alter Zeit Zigeunerhorden Zuflucht geboten haben. Im Dreißigjährigen Krieg fanden auch die Bewohner der Umgebung dort Unterschlupf.




Hinauf zum Turm auf dem Kornberg.




Posen für das Checker Foto  Seht Ihr meinen neuen Bell-MTB Sattel 





Gekennzeichnet wird der Kornberg von dem 1973 errichteten und ab 1976 betriebenen Aufklärungsturm der Bundeswehr. Er diente während des Kalten Krieges zum Abhören des militärischen Funkverkehrs




vom Turm aus hat man auch einen tollen Blick auf mein MTB Gebiet mit der Fichtelgebirgskette ( Platte- Seehügel- Schneeberg - Ochsenkopf ) 




und wieder hinab: 




Natürlich richtig vermutet... auf dem Rückweg habe ich natürlich wieder viel zu wenige Fotos gemacht und mich mehr aufs Trail Rocken konzentriert... 

Aber ein Bild vom "abhängen" zum Ende der Tour darf natürlich nicht fehlen...




Gruß 

Euer Nitrofoska


----------



## Lenny911 (24. August 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag vom Wochenende. Nach Wochen ohne Biken, durch Umzug, die Liebste geschnappt ein paar Kilometer rumgerollt und ein schönes Plätzchen zum entspannen gesucht. Prost!


----------



## eensfufzich (24. August 2020)

joa wenns di koah almdudler hoam...

wieder n bissel wasser und wald am wochenende


----------



## dertutnix (24. August 2020)

gestern an meinem "Zauberberg"...


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. August 2020)

Nachdem die Trails bei uns endlich wieder trocken sind , hab ich meine Frau tatsächlich überreden können unsere E-Monster stehen zu lassen und stattdessen die leichten Trailradel zu nehmen    ( speziell für @Fatster  )





















Ohne E is au ganz schee


----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. August 2020)

Heute nochmal eine Oberpfälzer Outback-Tour gemacht, nachdem die Speichen am Hinterrad bei Bergauffahrt knarzen und in schnellen Kurven die Speichen des Vorderrades scheppern. Leider keine Einbildung in den letzten Tagen.
Da wird wahrscheinlich ein Nachziehen nötig sein (im Herbst).


"Echte" Strasse. Früher mal. Also ganz frueher. Lang bevor es Dire Straits gab oder AC/DC ???

Mittelpunkt von Mitteleuropa

Radweg an der Grenze


Das ist übrigens ein ausgewiesener Rad-/Wanderweg. Und Richtung dem Berg "Entenbuehl" gibt's die Wegequalität auch noch in "rumpelig verblockt verwurzelt".
Ja, hier ist schon was geboten an Abenteuern.


Waldnaabquelle, gefasst 1951, jetzt quillt sie sechs Meter weiter auf tschechischem Gebiet:


Brotfels:


Burgruine Schellenberg, meine Spielwiese der letzten Wochen:


Über den Sattel gepeilt, ein 30cm-Weg:


Auf die Größe kommt's doch an:


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. August 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Nachdem die Trails bei uns endlich wieder trocken sind , hab ich meine Frau tatsächlich überreden können unsere E-Monster stehen zu lassen und stattdessen die leichten Trailradel zu nehmen    ( speziell für @Fatster  )
> Anhang anzeigen 1105135Anhang anzeigen 1105137Anhang anzeigen 1105138Anhang anzeigen 1105139Anhang anzeigen 1105140Anhang anzeigen 1105142Anhang anzeigen 1105143Anhang anzeigen 1105144Anhang anzeigen 1105147Anhang anzeigen 1105148
> Ohne E is au ganz schee


sollte die Tour sein die ich kenne


----------



## rsu (28. August 2020)

Eben vor dem Regen nochmal schnell auf den Hausberg?


----------



## Fabeymer (28. August 2020)

Sieht schön aus, war aber stellenweise echt ein ziemliches Hike-a-Bike-Geochse...sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. Aber ich weiß jetzt, dass mir Felsbrocken und Geröll als Hindernisse lieber sind als umgefallenen Bäume, da verhakt sich wenigstens nichts.


----------



## Mr_Slow (29. August 2020)

FAT trifft Kunst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (29. August 2020)

Geiles Biest du hast!!!


----------



## hw_doc (30. August 2020)

Und noch mal das gute Wetter genutzt und trotz leichtem Schädel die Reise gen Norden angetreten...








Sanft abgelegt.
















Wozu ans Meer fahren? Da riecht's nur nach Fisch...





Da die Bilder den Eindruck vermitteln könnten, dass ich allein war, muss ich sagen, dass es zwischen Niederhavebeck und Undeloh ganz ekelhaft voll war, teilweise sogar Gedränge herrschte. Nicht immer wollte man den Radfahrern platzmachen, während man so in 3er-oder 5er-Formation auf der Straße marschierte.
Offenbar haben inzwischen auch andere entdeckt, dass es in der Heide blüht...  :/




So ein Schmand.












Wildschwein. Perfekt.

Eigentlich wollte ich hier noch ein Bild aus dem Zug von so einem (erst am Ende ganz) maskierten Trottel platzieren, der dem Schaffner bei der Kontrolle erklärt hat, dass er keine Fahrradkarte habe, da er sich weigere, am Automaten eine zu kaufen, weil der seine BahnCard 25 nicht berücksichtigen wollte und demnach die (lt. ihm) 40 ct Aufpreis(!!!) nicht zahlen wollte. Dann kam er dem Kontrolleur nochmal genauso dumm, weil der es auch nicht konnte. Der Hinweis, dass er ihn mit der Fahrkarte zum Normalpreis ja nur vor dem (weit teureren!) Schwarzfahren bewahren wolle, wurde offenbar ignoriert, denn er solle "mal weitergeben, dass sein Kasten ein Update bekommt, damit das geht". Der Kontrolleur bliebt weiterhin ruhig und freundlich und wies ihn darauf hin, dass seine Maske auch die Nase zu bedecken habe. Der erste Akt endete, wie im Drehbuch geschrieben und für den Zuschauer herrlich vorhersehbar damit, dass die Maske umgehend von der Nase gezogen wurde, als sich der Zugbegleiter umdrehte.
Im zweiten Durchgang wurde der jungdynamisch mit Cappy gekleidete, rennradelnde Teilzeit-Wutbürger Ende 40 dann erneut ermahnt und beugte sich seinem Schicksal mürrisch, aber mein Akku war inzwischen leer. Zur Sicherheit gab es dann nochmal eine individuelle Durchsage vom Führerstand, um auch ihn bei der Stange zu halten. Da sage ich doch glatt "Chapeau!" an die Crew vom erixx für so viel Contenance!

So viel zum Zweiten von der Flucht vor Mitmenschen. Über die ganzen Wespen hab ich mich jedenfalls kaum mehr geärgert, mit denen komm ich gerade besser klar...


----------



## Starter77 (30. August 2020)

Blackborow kommt immer gut ? und mitunter die beste Möglichkeit seinen Mitmenschen zu entfliehen ?


----------



## fatbikepeg (30. August 2020)

vorn Bud, hinten Knard ?


----------



## Starter77 (30. August 2020)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> vorn Bud, hinten Knard ?



Jo, kommt gut


----------



## hw_doc (30. August 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Blackborow kommt immer gut ?





fatbikepeg schrieb:


> vorn Bud, hinten Knard ?



Beides korrekt. Jeder von Euch bekommt dafür einen halben Keks:





B)

Mit dem Knard am HR macht es nicht minder Spaß, rollt sogar etwas besser, als mit dem abgefahrenen Lou. War trotz Restalkohol doch deutlich schneller, als gedacht. Im nächsten Akt dann ohne Schlauch.
Ist eine gute Combo, zumindest im Trockenen. Macht Laune, den Hinterreifen hier und da gezielt zu überfordern.


----------



## nitrofoska (31. August 2020)

Gestern war bei uns leider Unwetterartiger Regen angesagt. 

Also war ich mal "anders" mit dem Fatbike unterwegs und habe etwas Zuwachs abgeholt 





Noch ein paar kleine nötige Anpassungen und dann kann es los gehen mit dem "kleinen Roten" 

Gruß


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. August 2020)

nitrofoska schrieb:


> Gestern war bei uns leider Unwetterartiger Regen angesagt.
> 
> Also war ich mal "anders" mit dem Fatbike unterwegs und habe etwas Zuwachs abgeholt
> 
> ...


Ach Du hast es jetzt   
Da war ich auch schon am Überlegen , aber ich bleibe doch bei meinem Goldstück 
Außerdem gefallen mir die Blauen Leitungen nicht


----------



## nitrofoska (31. August 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ach Du hast es jetzt
> Da war ich auch schon am Überlegen , aber ich bleibe doch bei meinem Goldstück
> Außerdem gefallen mir die Blauen Leitungen nicht


 
Hehe ja hab es auch schon die ganze Zeit beobachtet und dachte mir gestern bei dem Regenwetter .. Was solls.. Schau ich mir mal an das Gerät  

Beim anschauen bleibt es ja nicht also gleich mitgenommen. 

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (4. September 2020)

zwei Pugs an der Erpe...


----------



## Berganbeter (4. September 2020)

Yeah,ich glaub zwischen den Beiden hats gefunkt !


----------



## rsu (5. September 2020)

Heute 1500 steile Hm bei Luzern am Pilatus unter die Stollen genommen. Etwas viele Leute aber das Fatbike zaubert immer wieder ein Grinsen ins Gesicht der Leute ??


----------



## Berganbeter (5. September 2020)

Heute endlich wieder mal unterwegs,teils Wald,teils Asphaltscheissndreck zur Wienflussquelle: Wienerwaldsee:


----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. September 2020)

Mal wieder Feldberg im Taunus, Besonderheit eigentlich nur Heliflugtag für fätte Portemonnais ;-)


----------



## hw_doc (6. September 2020)

Weitblick




Tiefblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_H (7. September 2020)

kurze Pause.......


----------



## Burba (7. September 2020)

heut ein wenig gemüggelt...

Müggelspree




Müggelsee (der große)







Müggelsee (der kleine, bzw. die Buddelkiste dort)




nochmal Müggelspree




Müggelheim




und so weiter...








und auch mal tarnen üben...


----------



## Fabeymer (7. September 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> nochmal Müggelspree
> Anhang anzeigen 1112244



So schön! 
Über die Brücke bin ich vor etwa vier Wochen auch gekommen und hab von dort aus fotografiert. Waren auf der Lost in Brandenburg Loop unterwegs.


----------



## nitrofoska (8. September 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> und auch mal tarnen üben...
> Anhang anzeigen 1112256



Das Rad ist auf seine eigene Art so GEIL ! 

Gruß


----------



## nitrofoska (8. September 2020)

Hey Kolleginnen und Kollegen. Am Wochenende war es so weit und ich konnte die erste längere Tour mit meinem Bucksaw durchs schöne Fichtelgebirge drehen.

Was ein Rad ;-)






Das fetzt unheimlich das "kleine Rote" 





Passend zur Salsa Farbe zeigen sich die Büsche bei uns ;-)






Geht es hier weiter ? Ich glaube schon ;-)






Die XX1  Grip Shift arbeitet super und ich mag das "clean" aussehende Cockpit.

Und am Abend natürlich etwas abhängen. War ja eine lange Runde ;-)






Gefällt mir alles schon sehr gut so in der Kombination.

Nur die Surly Nates  haben mich etwas enttäuscht auf hartem felsigen Untergrund ( Was bei uns des öfteren vorkommt) Auf weichem Boden sind sie gut aber gefühlt sehr hart von der Gummimischung und ich musste ( ungewöhnlich für mein Gewicht ) den Luftruck auf unter 0,4 Bar ablassen um einigermaßen Fatbikereifengefühl zu bekommen. (mit 0,45 gestartet und unterwegs nach Gefühl abgelassen ) 

Daher :






Habe ich zuhause mal meine aktuellen Lieblings-reifen aufgezogen wenn es um nasse Felsen geht ;-)

Gruß

Nitrofoska


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. September 2020)

Feierabendrunde in heimischen Gefilden...

















Das Wetter im Moment ist ja phänomenal, wird ausgenutzt bis zum letzten Tageslicht...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Rommos (9. September 2020)

...auch mal wieder eine Runde damit gedreht



die Helgas machen schon ordentlich Lärm aus Asphalt ?


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. September 2020)

Feierabendrunde, dieses Mal ohne Dackel...

"Fuhrparkerweiterung" Ritchey Commando auf dem 5- Minuten- Weg (bergauf dauert´s etwas länger...)











Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## Wilbi69 (10. September 2020)

Samstag im Mainauwald in Konstanz 



am Mühlweiher entlang..hatte in letzter Zeit Pech und öfter in die Arme des Waldscheriffs geraten in dem Gebiet 



und heute Abend in Zuerich die obligatorische Afterworkrunde mit Blick auf Zuerich 


Grüsse


----------



## shibby68 (11. September 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (11. September 2020)

Es war ein hartes Stück Arbeit und hat eine Menge Motivation gebraucht. Heute standen das erste mal 1000 Hm für die Liebste auf dem Trainingsplan. Sie wollte es so. Also wurde der Brockengipfel durch das Ilsetal erklommen.








Stärkung nach jeder Menge Schweiß, Geschiebe und Gefluche der Liebsten.




Nach vielen Stopps und etlichen schlauen Sprüchen der Wanderer wurde es doch zum Erfolg und es wurde gestrahlt wie ein Teekessel. So stolz habe ich sie selten erlebt. Ich war aber auch mächtig stolz. Es geht vorwärts.


----------



## RoDeBo (11. September 2020)

...dann kann jetzt ja auf fat umgestellt werden...?


----------



## Burba (11. September 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Es war ein hartes Stück Arbeit und hat eine Menge Motivation gebraucht. Heute standen das erste mal 1000 Hm für die Liebste auf dem Trainingsplan. Sie wollte es so. Also wurde der Brockengipfel durch das Ilsetal erklommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1114519
> 
> ...


Cool...die größte Leistung ist dabei wohl, die eigene Maid so zu motivieren  
Der Brocken selbst ist ja ziemlich langweilig (find ich), aber für ein Zielfoto kann man da schon mal hoch ackern...





(jaja, nicht fat)
und runter gibt es endlos schöne Abfahrten in jede Richtung


----------



## Lenny911 (12. September 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...dann kann jetzt ja auf fat umgestellt werden...?



Da muss ich wohl noch eine Menge Überzeugungsarbeit leisten .



Burba schrieb:


> Cool...die größte Leistung ist dabei wohl, die eigene Maid so zu motivieren
> Der Brocken selbst ist ja ziemlich langweilig (find ich), aber für ein Zielfoto kann man da schon mal hoch ackern...



Richtig, mir ist das gedränge da oben auch einfach zu groß und mit den Dicken fühlt man sich wie ein Tier, das durch die Manege geführt wird. Ich meine, man ist es ja gewöhnt, aber 200 Augenpaare sind dann doch zu viel für mich.


----------



## Burba (12. September 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Da muss ich wohl noch eine Menge Überzeugungsarbeit leisten .
> 
> 
> 
> Richtig, mir ist das gedränge da oben auch einfach zu groß und mit den Dicken fühlt man sich wie ein Tier, das durch die Manege geführt wird. Ich meine, man ist es ja gewöhnt, aber 200 Augenpaare sind dann doch zu viel für mich.


oh ja ?


----------



## Burba (12. September 2020)

heute Müggelberge... mal paar Höhenmeter machen 







komisch, auf Foto siehts völlig harmlos aus... ?





mal bisschen sandig





Badestop





der letzte Rest einer Ausflugsgaststätte (in den 90ern warm abgerissen ?)


----------



## Berganbeter (12. September 2020)

Oh mann,war das heute eine schöne Tour! Aber vieeeeel anstrengender als erwartet.Ich wollte heute mit der Fatlady gemütlich zum Steinbruchsee fahren.War ja bis kurz vorm See recht entspannend,aber dann meinte das Navi ich soll in die andere Richtung fahren.Ok,im Wald gings dann recht zügig bergauf,jedoch mit 30-42 und 4.8 er Schlappen wars nicht so prickelnd.Dann gings wieder runter und irgendwann war ich dann am See angekommen.Ein echter Geheimtipp dort.Fotos wollte ich davon nicht machen,da manche Menschen nackt waren.Ok,kurze Pause und dann rauf zur Kammersteiner Hütte:ich hab natürlich den steilsten Weg rauf gefunden und habs grad noch so geschafft.Oben dann in der Hütte gleich mal Nutellapala verdrückt mit viel Himbeersoda.Das beste aber war dann die Abfahrt vom Berg  Hab dann glaub ich bis Wien nur gegrinst.Die Tour muss ich wiederholen,aber dann mit dem Trailfatty.


----------



## RoDeBo (13. September 2020)

Endlich auch nochmal eine kleine Spätsommerrunde gedreht...


----------



## nitrofoska (14. September 2020)

Ah ich liebe eure FATTEN Bilder nach dem Wochenende. 

War ja noch einmal ein Traum Wetter am Wochenende. Eigentlich zu schön fürs Fatty  

Dennoch habe ich eine super Trail Runde im Fichtelgebirge gedreht. 

Leider etwas wenig Fotos von den Trails ( Weil das Bucksaw so geil schon fast durchgleitet da will man nicht im Trail stehen bleiben  ) 

Anfahrt dieses mal im Bus. Sonst hätte ich die 44km Trailrunde nach der 40km Anfahrt nicht mehr gepackt  





Die Kollegen haben schon gewartet 





Zwischendurch etwas abhängen am Klausenturm





Und ein paar extra Höhenmeter ohne Fatty  Sicht von oben: 





Bucksaw am Fichtelsee ;-) 





für euch, falls Ihr im Fichtelgebirge eine schöne Flow Trail Runde sucht: 









						Trail-Flow-Ochsenkopf-Mehlmeisel Nitrofoska | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Nitrofoska hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 42,9 km | Dauer: 03:29 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Gruß 

Nitrofoska


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (14. September 2020)

Es gibt überall schöne Trails, aber das Vinschgau ist in meiner persönlichen TOP 3 schon eindeutig unter den besten Zweien ?






Und wenn sich dann noch ein feiner Kamerad mit güldenem Haa.. äh .. Bike dazu gesellt, was soll dann noch schiefgehen ??


----------



## Eddy2012 (14. September 2020)

Gestern mit Begleitung auf dem Torstein in Bad Tabarz





Schee war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## ufp (14. September 2020)

Da kann ich leider nicht mithalten.
Hab nur ein wenig im Park (Wheelie, Hinterradversetzen, Balance Übungen) geübt:







Aja, und so Aussichtstürme haben wir auch (Troppberg [eher Hügel]):


----------



## Mr_Slow (14. September 2020)

Kurze Runde in der Heide...


----------



## hw_doc (14. September 2020)

Inspiriert durch die Frage, wie mein Arbeitsweg aussehen müsste, damit sich ein Fatbike dabei rentiert, durfte der ehemalige Grashüpfer mal wieder raus. Aber zuerst aufs Land mit der Bahn - neuer Tag, neues Glück.

Oh, warte, da waren sie wieder, die Covidioten, die's nicht mal im Verkehr nötig haben:
. ?
Aber gut...

Die Arbeitsunterlagen in der Tasche am Gepäckträger hatte ich ganz uneigennützig durch etwas mehr als drei Kilo Reifen ersetzt.  B)
















Jemand Lust auf Skifahren im Sommer?









Ja, wenn man als noch nicht Bekehrter viele sehr sandige Passagen auf dem Weg zum Brötchenverdienen hat, wird man ein Fatbike lieben lernen.

In diesem Sinne:




*Edititiert, um nicht noch mehr Propagandisten ins Forum zu locken.*


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2020)

- unnötig

Edit: unnötig bezieht sich auf den gelöschten Beitrag - nicht auf den von @hw_doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (15. September 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - unnötig


unnötig ist aber seeehr höflich ausgedrückt...


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2020)

...bin eben ein höflicher Mensch


----------



## Fabeymer (15. September 2020)

Danke für's Melden, sowas braucht hier echt niemand...und nicht nur hier.


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2020)

.


----------



## Waldemir (15. September 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ... am Gepäckträger ...


So einen Gepäckträger hätte ich auch gerne - und vor allem die Schutzbleche! Wo hast du die her?


----------



## hw_doc (15. September 2020)

Waldemir schrieb:


> So einen Gepäckträger hätte ich auch gerne - und vor allem die Schutzbleche! Wo hast du die her?



Gepäckträger kommt von Axiom, die Plastik-Bleche von Classic Cycle. Findet sich sicherlich noch mehr dazu im Forum. Ist alles mit ner Menge Handarbeit verbunden.


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2020)

.


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Danke für's Melden, sowas braucht hier echt niemand...und nicht nur hier.



Danke


----------



## Burba (16. September 2020)

Heute Döberitzer Heide, schöner Rundkurs mit feinstem Brandenburger Sand...






reicht nicht für spektakuläre Fotos, ist aber ne schöne Ecke und immer leer...

und wirklich Heide...









hinter dem kleinen Zaun kommt ein größerer, der unter Strom steht, dahinter wohnen Wisente (sind manchmal auch zu sehen)





komische Wisente...





Krebse? Hier?? Wo nur Sand ist??? 
ok 





Ginster, Kindheitserinnerung an diesen intensiven Geruch an heißen Tagen...





hier im Fred gabs doch mal jemanden, der jede Treppe fahren musste (ich les grad von ganz vorn an)
ich fang mal ganz langsam an zu üben 





und noch ne Ruine (hier war mal ein Truppenübungsplatz)

hat das Spaß gemacht mit dem Bike 
war schon öfter hier, mit verschiedensten Rädern, sogar mit 70 mm schmaleren Reifen...


----------



## MTBpleasure (18. September 2020)

Mein neues Fatti besitze ich jetzt seit ca. 6 Wochen und heute konnte ich erst die erste Ausfahrt machen. Gesundheitliche- und berufliche Gründe sprachen dagegen. Doch packte ich heute die Gelegenheit und startete noch im Dunkeln bei mir zu Hause.

Die ersten km ging es am Main entlang überwiegend auf Asphalt. 









In den Trails angekommen fühlte sich das Fatty gleich viel wohler und ich erst... 





Ich hab jetzt auch Plattform Schuhe von Ion. Muss ich mich erst noch dran gewöhnen. Ich vermisse das Hochziehen des Pedals was bei SPD sehr gut ging. Aber in den Trails gibt es dann doch mehr Vorteile mit Plattform...





Fatti Revier...





Sowas nennt sich Naherholungsgebiet. Immerhin darf man hier noch biken.





Von dieser Brücke springen verrückte immer mal wieder runter. Erst kürzlich kam einer schwer verletzt ins KH. Höhe ca. 15 Meter.









Mein Lieblingsbild von der heutigen Tour. Der Sonnenaufgang erzeugt eine schöne Stimmung.





Fatti Revier II





Die andere Seite vom See.





Ca. 15 Meter über dem See.





Fatti Revier III





So nah runter zum See kommt man nur an dieser Stelle. Alles andere ist zu steil. Trotz Badeverbot war jemand im Wasser bei Temperaturen um die 15 Grad.







Keine Sorge ich habe mich hier nicht mit der Spraydose ausgetobt. Meine reichte nicht mal fürs ganze Bike. 





Das Ende der Trails für heute... 





Fazit nach meiner heutigen Tour. Sehr schöne Trails hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, neuer Vorbau und Lenker genau richtig ausgewählt, RH ebenfalls. Ich fühle mich pudelwohl auf dem Bike. Gabel muss nochmal richtig auf mein Gewicht eingestellt werden, Bremsen werden irgendwann mal getauscht aber erst muss sich mein Steißbein wieder erholen. Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich hier einen Abszess und die Narbe und das drum herum macht mir seit ein paar Wochen Probleme. Heute hätte ich auch nicht fahren sollen aber die Neugierde auf das neue Bike war einfach zu groß. Jetzt wird wieder pausiert. 

Wo bin ich heute gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (18. September 2020)

So, melde mich mal nach längerer Abwesenheit infolge Anschaffung eines 4-rädrigen  Fatbikes (siehe letztes Bild   ) zurück.
Gestern von Berninapass über Col, d'Anzana nach Tirano. Heute mal kleinere Brötchen backen:
Albulatal heute morgen bei Frühstückswanderung:



Mal unterhalb Preda den Wanderweg talabwärts ausprobiert, teils technisch teils flowig, eine Treppe muss man tragen. Wenn sich Räthische Bahn, Straße, Trails und der kristallklare Bach das enge Tal teilen müssen gehts nur noch übereinander 













Morgen dann Davos .

Hier noch ein Bild vom 4-rädrigem D-Fätbike aka "Moggele" :


----------



## Burba (18. September 2020)

Watt?



grad Flut








geht gut, an anderen Stellen hätt ich aber doch lieber 18 statt 16 Zähne hinten 
und extra Fat wär hier mal interessant...


----------



## Rommos (18. September 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> ...geht gut, an anderen Stellen hätt ich aber doch lieber 18 statt 16 Zähne hinten
> und *extra Fat wär hier mal interessant*...


...tja Jens, da steht wohl ein nächstes Projekt vor der Tür ??


----------



## Burba (19. September 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...tja Jens, da steht wohl ein nächstes Projekt vor der Tür ??


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. September 2020)

Urlaub im Vinschgau


----------



## bikebecker (19. September 2020)

Hallo 
Der Barbarossa Trail war für mich der schönste im Vinschgau, habe ich leider noch in Erinnerung. 
Schöne Bilder 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## ursinator2.0 (20. September 2020)

Hab letzte Woche überraschend etwas früher frei bekommen und bin dann ebenso kurzentschlossen zu einem Miniurlaub nach Stromberg aufgebrochen, da dies wohl die letzte Möglichkeit zum Zelten dieses Jahr war. Donnerstag hin-  und heute zurück gefahren. Auf dem Campingplatz war ich wohl der einzige mit Zelt, die Nächte waren auch temperaturmässig schon recht sportlich.



Auffahrt zum wild-hog trail teilweise recht mühsam:



Heute sass ich dann schon recht früh wieder auf'm Rad, Bingen:

Zweirichtungsrad- und Fussweg von Mainz Richtung Rheingau an der krassesten Stelle, Kommentar erübrigt sich wohl:



Rheinüberquerung auf der Schiersteiner Brücke:


Stromberg war klasse (wenn auch nicht in erster Linie für Fatties konzipiert), werde ich hoffentlich irgendwann mal wieder hinkommen. Die Fahrerei  auf dem Mainzer "Radweg" und zwischen Stomberg und dem Rhein bzw. der Nahe auf Landstrassen war allerdings ziemlich ätzend.  Wenn man dort zum Radfahren hinfährt, dann am besten mit dem Auto 
Bin aber trotzdem froh, die lezten schönen Tage nochmal genutzt zu haben, bevor nun wieder das altbekannte Hometraileinerlei beginnt


----------



## nitrofoska (21. September 2020)

HuHu Leute, hach mal wieder super schöne Bilder und Geschichten von euch. 

Bei mir gibt es leider etwas weniger Bilder die ich hier zeigen kann, da ich mit dem Fatbike als Tourguide für eine Gruppe E-Biker unterwegs war und nur sehr wenige Bilder von meinem eigenen Bike gemacht habe. 

Dennoch ein paar ;-) 













Gruß 

Nitro


----------



## dopaul (21. September 2020)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Zweirichtungsrad- und Fussweg von Mainz Richtung Rheingau an der krassesten Stelle, Kommentar erübrigt sich wohl:
> Anhang anzeigen 1120188


Das Stück ist ne Sauerei - nicht nur mit heutiger Betrachtungsweise, auch schon vor Jahrzehnten war das ne Frechheit.
Aber es gibt in Mainz noch was krasseres...
Fahr mal über die Weisenauer Brücke von Hessen kommend auf der rechten Seite. Da kommt ein Stück, dass ist so schmal, dass mein Lenker da nur so gerade zwischen passt. Da darfst du nicht wackeln...
Und er ist für beide Richtungen freigegeben.
Auch unterhalb der Brücke dann weiter bis zur Einfahrt zum Steinbruch ist eine zum Teil wirklich gefährliche Zumutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. September 2020)

nitrofoska schrieb:


> HuHu Leute, hach mal wieder super schöne Bilder und Geschichten von euch.
> 
> Bei mir gibt es leider etwas weniger Bilder die ich hier zeigen kann, da ich mit dem Fatbike als Tourguide für eine Gruppe E-Biker unterwegs war und nur sehr wenige Bilder von meinem eigenen Bike gemacht habe.
> 
> ...


Geile Gabel!??


----------



## Burba (21. September 2020)

erst bisschen Dünen kraxeln





hier ist ne gute Stelle, da ging's...




Weststrand bei Ebbe und Nebel




Sandbank ganz allein...
hatte mir extra paar dicke Schuhe angezogen, da nasskalte 8 Grad, nach fünf Minuten war die Nordsee drin 







Spuren




nördlicher geht in Deutschland nicht mehr...







am Watt zurück




was ist stabiler, Reifen oder Austernschalen...




Abschied vom Strand, da ab hier NSG


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. September 2020)

Ein paar Eindrücke von meinem ersten Wochenende auf Reha in Bad Kötzting.
Da die örtliche Skateboardbahn eher unattraktiv ist, ging es mit dem Rad in den Wald östlich von Bad Kötzting.
Der Gipfel mit dem Kreuz hat eine kurze seilgesicherte Tragepassage, der Weg um die Räuber-Heigl-Hoehle hat ebenfalls mehrere (fast nur) Tragepassagen.
Der Rest ist teilweise steil (geschaetzte 40% Steigung) mit natuerlich gebrochenem Paragneis in Korngrößen ähnlich Strassenbautragschichtschotter und Wurzelflaechen sowie mittelgrossen, unregelmaessig gebrochenen Blöcken und ich habe es nicht geschafft, ohne Absetzer oder Pausen die Anstiege zu bewältigen.
Das Cannondale FatCaad wäre von der Geometrie erheblich geeigneter gewesen, aber neben klingelnden Laufradspeichen am CAAD war die Sattelstütze am Cube das Auswahlkriterium. "Geschafft" hätte ich die Strecke aber auch mit dem Cannondale nicht ohne Pause /Anhalten.


Auf diesem Weg, der vom Parkplatz Schönbuchen abging, begegnete mir ein mit im Stl der 70er Jahre Tour de France- Kaeppie behelmter Crossradler auf Biobike, der den Weg zur Kötztinger Hütte suchte und mir mit seinem Fahrrad schon hier tragend davon lief. (Ich kurbelte mich mit meiner Berguntersetzung auf dem 22erKb von Stein zu Stein und kasperte in mannigfaltiger Gleichgewichtsuebung) Ich hoffe er hat es gut geschafft, denn ein Wanderer beschrieb den Weg vor uns ehrenhaft als "ambitioniert". Was ich als Untertreibung empfinde.


Ich befuhr ankommend vom gruenen Dreieck den Weg bk3, was sich als die bessere Wegführung zeigte als der RH (Raeuber Heigl Weg)


Am Ende dieser Strecke, die ich grade so ohne zu kotzen geschafft habe, wartete oben ein waidmaennisch gekleideter Kleinkraftradfahrer mit seiner Kreidler. Bedingt durch die sympathische, dem regionalen Niederbayern eigene Redseeligkeit einer Douglasie oder eines Gneisblockes, beschraenkte sich unsere Konversation aufs übliche "Hmm" und "Hm" und er rollte, nachdem er mutmasslich mein Bio-Bike als bergwanderwegerlaubnisgenehm ansah (denn er wartete bis ich auf seiner Höhe auf einem Zwischen-Plateau war) den Weg hinab, der alles beinhaltete, was eine Geologie an Unbill so im Repertoire hatte.


Kreuzstein, wenn ich nicht irre. Am Fusse des Felsen befindet sich die Räuber-Heigl-Hoehle.



Durchgang nicht erwünscht. Es geht auch ohne Verbotstaferln.


Und immer auffi. Un glei no amoi.
Aber am Obmd, do gohts wida obe


Links im Bild geht's bergab bzw bergauf.
Steigung nahe 100% und komplett vrblockt verwurzelt. Da konnte ich nicht hochfahren und runter hab ich mich nicht getraut. Noch nie geübt.


Ich bin froh, noch auf leichte JJ gewechselt zu haben. Das erleichtert das Tragen ungemein.


Kriegerdenkmal 14/18, kurz vor der Kötztinger Hütte


Was auf der Rueckfahrt runter ging, war nun wieder Anstieg.


Am obigen Wegweiserschild an einem Zwischenparkplatz angekommen, machte ich nochmals Rast und kam mit einer local princess ins kurze Gespräch, die dort mit ihrem schön geputzten schwarzroten E-Bike gleichfalls Pause machte um 1730 und dann noch den bk3 fahren wollte. Sie hat das wohl schon mehrfach gemacht. Fand ich gut. Weil auch mit E ist dieser Weg eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Bedingt durch die sympathische, dem regionalen Niederbayern eigene Redseeligkeit einer Douglasie oder eines Gneisblockes



  - schön formuliert


----------



## skaster (22. September 2020)

Spuren hat der @Burba geschrieben, Spuren kann ich auch:





Von NSG schrieb er. Ja, auch das kommt mir bekannt vor:




Aber ich bin nicht auf der nördlichsten Insel, sondern auf der östlichsten.
Eigentlich war ja Texel geplant, aber wenn es einen Tag vor Reisebeginn eine Reisewarnung für die Provinz gibt, dann eben nicht knapp 3 Stunden Fahrt, sondern über 8.
Egal, Hauptsache Strand  23° und 5TENs die dicht sind.


----------



## dopaul (23. September 2020)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Zweirichtungsrad- und Fussweg von Mainz Richtung Rheingau an der krassesten Stelle, Kommentar erübrigt sich wohl:
> Anhang anzeigen 1120188


Schau mal hier, bin gestern, wie weiter oben beschrieben, über die Weisenauer Brücke gekommen (ohne Fatbike - ich bitte um Vergebung    ) und hab die rechte Seite gewählt, die ja weniger populär aber auch für beide Richtungen frei ist.
Da kommst du unter anderem an diese Stelle vorbei.... wie gesagt, zwei Fahrtrichtungen, glücklicherweise wenig Frequenz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (23. September 2020)

Wo wir gerade schon off-topic sind, der Radweg an der Autobahnbrücke in Bendorf (Ja, das ist die einzige "Zufahrt" auf der rechten Rheinseite):




Wobei, mit einem Fatty könnte die Abfahrt schon wieder Spaß machen.


----------



## dopaul (23. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade schon off-topic sind, der Radweg an der Autobahnbrücke in Bendorf (Ja, das ist die einzige "Zufahrt" auf der rechten Rheinseite):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das sogar noch mit nem Lolly beschildert.....


----------



## ursinator2.0 (23. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Wobei, mit einem Fatty könnte die Abfahrt schon wieder Spaß machen.


Gibt bestimmt auch Leute, die da mit nem dicken hochfahren können ;-)

Aber im Ernst, echt krass. Vor allen Dingen muss man die Wege ja auch als Radler benutzen, solange niemand das blaue Gebotsschild weggeklagt hat


----------



## ursinator2.0 (23. September 2020)

dopaul schrieb:


> ...Fahr mal über die Weisenauer Brücke von Hessen kommend auf der rechten Seite. ...


Vielen Dank, das hat mir als erster Eindruck erst mal für ne Weile gereicht


----------



## sibu (23. September 2020)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Gibt bestimmt auch Leute, die da mit nem dicken hochfahren können ;-)


Das mag sein, ich kann es nicht 


> Aber im Ernst, echt krass. Vor allen Dingen muss man die Wege ja auch als Radler benutzen,


Nein, das blaue Schild an einem Radweg *neben einer Straße* sagt, dass man die Straße nicht benutzen darf, sondern den Radweg benutzen muss.

Andere Verkehrsteilnehmer als die auf dem blauen Schild dürfen einen (Fuß-/)Radweg nicht benutzen. Das gilt bei eigenständigen als auch bei straßenbegleitenden Wegen.

Die Treppe wird von keiner Straße begleitet, also gibt es keine Benutzungspflicht, aber andere Verkehrsteilnehmer dürfen da auch nicht fahren (weder rauf, noch runter). Reiten ist auch verboten ...


----------



## dopaul (24. September 2020)

Ah, okay, dann täuscht nur die Perspektive und man nur hat den Eindruck, dass der Lolly für die Treppe gilt.


----------



## hw_doc (24. September 2020)

Abschied vom guten, aber dennoch viel zu trockenen Wetter für dieses Jahr:




















Merkwürdig, was hier inzwischen so alles in Zeitlupe über eine Nebenstrecke gen Norden geschoben wird...
Resultat der vollständigen Überlastung der Strecke Hannover - Hamburg?




Merkwürdig, warum das (nur hier?) inzwischen zum Standard wird:
Mal schön in den Wald zum ... gehen - überall, wo man hinsieht: Taschentücher und teils auch gleich deren Umverpackungen!  
Warum verbuddelt man die Tücher nicht wenigstens, wenn man meint, sie am Abort liegen lassen zu müssen? Ist das ne Art, auch für Menschen ersichtlich "ich war hier" für Monate im Wald zu hinterlassen, wo es an besprühbaren Flächen mangelt und man die Tags nicht so gut sieht oder verblödet die Menschheit weiter zunehmend?
Wird Zeit, eine Eignungsprüfung für das Betreten der Natur abzulegen und den Beruf des "Rangers" zu subventionieren...




Neuen Trail entdeckt.




Sauerfleisch.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. September 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> warum das (nur hier?) inzwischen zum Standard wird:
> Mal schön in den Wald zum ... gehen - überall, wo man hinsieht: Taschentücher und teils auch gleich deren Umverpackungen!


ist bei uns im Pfälzerwald mittlerweile auch so eine Unart geworden. 
vorallem oft direkt neben den Weg, als ob 2m im Wald drinnen gefährliche Tiere lauern...


----------



## nitrofoska (24. September 2020)

Sehr schöne Bilder und eine gute Stärkung ist immer richtig ;-) 


So von mir mal ein paar Bilder aus meiner Runde gestern Abend: 






Ja etwas ungewöhnliche Bilder für mich





Machen wir doch ein kleines Bilderrätsel. 





Wo in Deutschland bin ich unterwegs ????????????





Was ist das für eine Gegend ? 





Na wer weiß es ? 

Gruß 

Euer Nitro ;-)


----------



## sibu (24. September 2020)

dopaul schrieb:


> Ah, okay, dann täuscht nur die Perspektive und man nur hat den Eindruck, dass der Lolly für die Treppe gilt.


Doch, der Lolly gilt nur für die Treppe. Deswegen darf man auf der Radroute unten auch auf der Straße weiter fahren (rechtsrheinischer Radweg von Neuwied nach Koblenz) und muss nicht da hoch, es sei denn, man möchte auf die Rheinbrücke (A48). Auf der linken Rheinseite der Brücke ist eine normale Rampe. Die Überraschung ist dann umso schöner, wenn man von dort gekommen ist und vor der "Abfahrt" steht. Eine Alternative gibt es an dieser Stelle nicht. Die nächsten vernünftigen Brücken sind 5 km (stromab, Eisenbahnbrücke Urmitz auch mit sehr schmalen Steg) bzw. 10 km (stromaufwärts, Koblenz) entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (24. September 2020)

Heute ging es nicht an den Strand, sondern erst etwas durch den





um dann etwas am Achterwasser entlang zu cruisen.
Hier in der Nähe der schmalsten Stelle Usedoms, gerade mal knapp über 300 m ist die Insel hier breit.


----------



## Burba (27. September 2020)

am Weststrand nach Süden...





ab und zu paar Leute... meistens staunen sie und wundern sich...
auf Höhe Kampen allerdings zunehmend zur Faust geballte Mienen 
ich hab den Verdacht, die waren neidisch... sie dürfen ihre 600 PS-Monster nicht mit an den Strand nehmen zum spielen...





rückzu bisschen Wattwandern...

Was mich total wundert... es scheint auf Sylt keinerlei Fattis zu geben... der Typ, bei dem meine Süße surfen lernt, hat noch nie eins gesehen 
(dafür fahren da ca.95% E-Bikes)


----------



## Martina H. (27. September 2020)

... das 2. Bild - Kalenderfoto


----------



## RoDeBo (27. September 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1123789
> 
> am Weststrand nach Süden...
> 
> ...



...vielleicht nicht das Klientel für fat... e passt auch eher zu meiner Vorstellung vom Standard Sylt Urlauber...😉

Und wegen Bilderthreat...:


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. September 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...vielleicht nicht das Klientel für fat... e passt auch eher zu meiner Vorstellung vom Standard Sylt Urlauber...😉
> 
> Und wegen Bilderthreat...:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1123969


 
Ist der Reifen auch dicht


----------



## Berganbeter (27. September 2020)

Das arme Kind: Pappa fährt 2Xl und das Kleine muss sich in den 4,5 er quetschen


----------



## nitrofoska (28. September 2020)

Guten Morgen Kolleginnen und Kollegen ;-) 

natürlich mal wieder in meiner Heimat Fichtelgebirge unterwegs gewesen an diesem tollen Sonntag. 

Es werden auch wieder weniger Menschen auf den Wegen... Scheinbar doch alles Schönstwetterfahrer... 
Dabei war das Wetter gerade an diesem Wochenende perfekt zum Trail erkunden ;-) 

Los gehts mit einem schönen Anstieg bis zum "Großen Waldstein":





Perfekte Aussichten für das Bucksaw:





Hinab gen Osten auf dem Trail an tollen Felsformationen vorbei: 




Kleine Aussichtspause zwischendurch: 





Ganz schön viele abgebrochene Äste hier : 





Ach wenn die nicht mal super zum Bucksaw passen ;-)   Ob sie Ihm wohl schmecken  Also mir sicher nicht ;-) 




Hinauf zur Burgruine und zum Steinbruch am Epprechtstein: 





Und immer schön den felsigen Trails folgen ;-) 





und dann wurden mir einer dieser Äste zum Verhängnis: 





Tja das war ein ganz schöner Einstich in den guten Vee ......

Hat mich ein paar Nerven gekostet das Notdürftig zu flicken und dann ist wegen der Pumporgie mit der micro Handpumpe auch noch das Ventil verbogen und hat nicht mehr ordentlich geschlossen... 

( Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit CO2 Pumpen und Fatbike ? P.S: Ich fahre die Revoloop Schläuche ) 

Also dann auch noch einen Patch ( Flicken ) notdürftig um das Ventil gewickelt und den Deckel ganz fest aufgeschraubt... 

Seht es mir nach. Danach habe ich für kein  Foto mehr angehalten. Ich wollte nur mit der restlichen Luft die noch notwendigen 15km zurück kommen. 

Hat aber super gehalten mein Flickzeug und ich habe mir natürlich auch auf dem Heimweg den ein oder anderen Trail nicht nehmen lassen. 

Gruß 

Euer Nitro


----------



## Dirty-old-man (28. September 2020)

Viechtach (VIT), nördlichstes Niederbayern.
Tour durch bayrisch Kanada, zur Ruine Altnussberg und zur "Schnitzmuehle", die mit einem Campingplatz, "Glamping" (glamour camping) tiny house sowie einem sehr guten Restaurant (gscheit gekocht ohne Paeckleszeugs) in der Region sehr attraktiv ist.


Bayrisch Kanada - vielleicht wird der Herbstwald etwas mehr Grund für diese Bezeichnung geben.
Mein Eindruck war eher, dass es sich fast ausschließlich auf den für Kanuten und Kajakfahrer attraktiven Flussabschnitt bezieht und eine gute Vermarktungsfloskel ist.


Burgruine Altnusstein, bewirtet. Sehr informative Flyer der nur teilweise erforschten Burganlage und die Möglichkeit einer Führung runden die Bergauftour ab

Am Horizont nur Berge, egal in welcher Himmelsrichtung. Seeehr gut.


Es ist dringend ratsam mit einer guten !!! Karte hierherzukommen.
Die Wegmarkierungen sind teils recht ungepflegt und es gibt den ganzen Tag kein Netz. Vielleicht mit Telekom, die im Bereich Koetzting zwei Funkmasten betreiben, aber die anderen Anbieter funktionieren nicht.
Folglich kein Navi.

Privatweg eines Flussanrainers.
Leider muss man die Schilder echt gross machen weil die Leute es nicht merken.
Und trotzdem fahren täglich ein oder zwei durch ( nur mal schauen und so)


Immer bergauf und selten bergab - Bayernwald


----------



## Dirty-old-man (28. September 2020)

Suedlichste Oberpfalz, Bad Kötzting (KöZ):
Heute nach der tagesletzten Reha- Anwendung hab ich mal den ortsnahen Kötztinger Wald und einen mich schon seit Tagen interessierenden Wanderweg befahren: Eigentlich ist das nach dem Regen der letzten Tage schon Minionsland, aber die JJ 4.8 meistern die Wege wie schon seit meinem Eintreffen hier gut.
Druck heute 0,40 bar wegen sandig-lehmigem Boden und nassen Wurzeln.





Ludwigsturm von Mitte des 19. Jahrh.
Hier finden eigentlich oft Theater statt. Die Kulissen um den Turm stehen ganzjährig.

Ganz in der Nähe und auf diesem Berg stand früher ein Galgen und es war nebenan auch ein Platz zum Köpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. September 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Folglich kein Navi.


zumindest bei einem Android Fotoknipstelefondingens solltest/kannst du dir eine gescheite App installieren, z.B. Orux oder Locus
zusammen mit den offline Karten von openandromaps funktioniert das auch im bayrischen Outback


----------



## waldi28 (29. September 2020)

Achtung Bilderflut !!

Nachdem ich endlich Zeit gefunden habe, die Bilder vom letzten Sommerurlaub zu sortieren, muss ich hier auch ein paar reinstellen. Bitte verzeiht es mir, dass nur ein Dicker dabei ist, und vergebt meinem Sohn, dass er seinen Asphaltschneider mitgenommen hat, der auch auf einigen Bildern zu sehen ist.

Wir sind absolute Vinschgau-Fans, konnten aber bei noch keinem Urlaub unsere eigenen Bikes mitnehmen, da der Transport ohne die erforderliche Anhängerkupplung am Firmenwagen nicht möglich war. Da nun im Sommer nach über 10 Jahren ein neues Auto für meine Frau fällig war, war die Kupplung natürlich ein Muss bei der Bestellung.

Mit der Fahrt in den Urlaub ging das Abenteuer schon los. Mit einem neuen Elektroauto (gerade einmal 1500km auf der Uhr), keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Verbrauch und Aufladen auf Langstrecken (bisher nur zu Hause in der Garage geladen), das Auto vollgepackt bis zum Anschlag und mit 4 Personen besetzt, und schlussendlich noch 4 Räder auf der Anhängerkupplung ging es Anfang August los.






Und was soll ich sagen, außer, dass wir anstatt 10,5 nun 12 Stunden unterwegs waren, ging alles reibungslos und wir kamen viel entspannter im Hotel an als bei den Fahrten zuvor. Von den 1,5 Stunden die wir länger brauchten, ging gut eine halbe Stunde drauf, die das Laden mehr gekostet hat, als die üblichen Tankstopps. Die restliche Zeit haben wir verloren, da wir mit den Rädern auf der Kupplung wesentlich langsamer gefahren sind als sonst.

Die ersten Tage haben wir uns gemütlich in den Apfelhainen um Latsch eingerollt.


----------



## waldi28 (29. September 2020)

Am dritten Tag stand dann die erste größere Tour an. Leider nur Asphalt, aber das Wetter war traumhaft und so sind wir von Latsch ausgehen über die Via Claudia Augusta hinauf bis zum Reschen und wieder zurück.Die Tour kannte wir bereits, aber nur die einfache Variante mit dem Schuttle zum Reschen und dann die knapp 50 km fast nur bergab bis nach Latsch. Als wir die Tour zum ersten Mal gefahren sind, hatte unser Kleiner 4 oder 5 Jahre, und konnte bei der Tour problemlos mithalten, da es meistens nur bergab ging. Bei der diesjährigen Tour war es dann nicht mehr so entspannt. Und so hatten wir nachmittags ca 94 km und knapp 1200HM auf der Uhr.











Unser Großer mit seinem Asphaltschneider musste es natürlich übertreiben, und ist noch eine Runde um den Reschen, zurück zum Hotel, hat das Mittagsbuffet geplündert und dann noch mal weiter nach Meran und zurück. Die Tour steckte ihm dann so in den Beinen, dass er ein paar Ruhetage im Wellnesbereich des Hotels einlegen mussten, da als nächstes das Stilfser Joch auf seinem Programm stand. Der Rest der Familie hat die nächsten Tage dann genüsslich und bei allerfeinstem Wetter die Trails um Latsch herum erkundet.


----------



## waldi28 (29. September 2020)

Ich hatte hier schon ein paar Berichte von euch gelesen, die mit dem Fatbike zum Stilfser Joch hoch sind. Hatte mich bisher aber nicht getraut, da ich dachte, 1800HM auf Asphalt da hoch, das schaffst du nie. Aber irgendwie lies mich der Gedanke nicht los, es doch einmal zu versuchen. Nachdem unser Großer dann abends von seiner Rennradtour zum Stilfser Joch zurückkam, schwärmte er so von der Tour, dass die gesamte Familie den Entschluss fasste, einen Versuch zu wagen und da hoch zu fahren. Ich hatte zwar Bedenken, dass unser Kleiner das schafft, da es aber auf dem Rückweg nur bergab geht, hätte einer mit ihm zurück zum Auto fahren können.

Gesagt, getan, am 11. August klingelte dann morgens um 5:30h der Wecker, und wir fuhren mit dem Auto nach Prad, zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour. Wir wussten nicht was auf uns zu kommt, waren aber alle guten Mutes und fuhren noch bei morgendlicher Kälte los.




Der Pass war offen, die Straße noch relativ leer, und so strampelten wir gemütlich, jeder in seinem Tempo, los. Es war ausgemacht, dass jeder sein eigenes Tempo fährt, und regelmäßig eine Pause gemacht wird, damit wir wieder zusammen finden.





Und da war sie, die erste Kehre 48. Bis hier hin war es noch einigermaßen relaxt, aber das sollte sich noch ändern.





In regelmäßigen Abständen wurde in einer Kehre eine Trinkpause eingelegt, bis alle wieder zusammen waren.








Der obligatorische Fotostopp musste auch sein.








Es wurde immer voller, Autos, Motorräder, Rennräder, kaum Mountainbikes, aber kein einziges Fatbike (doch eins ).




Das Wetter war perfekt, und mittlerweile sprach keiner mehr davon, dass einer mit dem Kleinen zurück zum Auto muss. Ab hier war klar, dass wir das schaffen, auch wenn der beschwerlichste Teil noch vor uns lag.










Hier war das Ziel schon greifbar vor Augen, aber doch noch weiter entfernt als gedacht.





Aber dann endlich war es geschafft. Und was soll ich sagen, im Endeffekt einfacher als befürchtet.









Ich kann nur jedem raten, der am Zweifeln ist, ob er das schafft. Macht es und fahrt da hoch. Es ist ein einmaliges Erlebnis, so wie einige schon hier geschrieben haben.





Für die Talfahrt, wäre ich gerne über einige Trails herunter gefahren. Aber wir sind als Familie hoch, und mussten auch wieder gemeinsam runter, also auf Asphalt.

Auf dem Hinweg wurde ich von gefühlt hunderten Carbon-Rennradfahrern in Ihren Badeanzügen und glatt rasierten Beinen überholt. Auf dem Rückweg aber kaum. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ein Fatbike so schnell sein kann. Besonders auf der Bremse in den Kurven konnte ich an den Rennrädern innen vorbeiziehen. Und meine vor dem Urlaub frisch aufgebaute Shigura Bremse wurde so auch ordentlich eingebremst.

Am Ende des Tages hatten wir dann 48 km und 1800HM auf der Uhr und ein einmaliges Erlebnis hinter uns, von dem wir noch unseren Enkeln erzählen werden.






Die restlichen Urlaubstage sind wir dann noch ein paar Trail-lastigere Touren gefahren, bis wir dann leider nach Hause mussten.









So, ich hoffe das waren nicht zu viele Bilder.


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. September 2020)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier schon ein paar Berichte von euch gelesen, die mit dem Fatbike zum Stilfser Joch hoch sind. Hatte mich bisher aber nicht getraut, da ich dachte, 1800HM auf Asphalt da hoch, das schaffst du nie. Aber irgendwie lies mich der Gedanke nicht los, es doch einmal zu versuchen. Nachdem unser Großer dann abends von seiner Rennradtour zum Stilfser Joch zurückkam, schwärmte er so von der Tour, dass die gesamte Familie den Entschluss fasste, einen Versuch zu wagen und da hoch zu fahren. Ich hatte zwar Bedenken, dass unser Kleiner das schafft, da es aber auf dem Rückweg nur bergab geht, hätte einer mit ihm zurück zum Auto fahren können.
> 
> Gesagt, getan, am 11. August klingelte dann morgens um 5:30h der Wecker, und wir fuhren mit dem Auto nach Prad, zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour. Wir wussten nicht was auf uns zu kommt, waren aber alle guten Mutes und fuhren noch bei morgendlicher Kälte los.
> Anhang anzeigen 1124791
> ...



Maximum 107,7 km/h


----------



## waldi28 (29. September 2020)

Ich hab ja geschrieben, ein Fatbike kann ganz schön schnell sein .
Ich denke es waren aber max. 60. Mein Navi war wahrscheinlich so über die Geschwindigkeit erschrocken, dass es beim Aufzeichenen nicht mehr mit kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (29. September 2020)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier schon ein paar Berichte von euch gelesen, die mit dem Fatbike zum Stilfser Joch hoch sind. Hatte mich bisher aber nicht getraut, da ich dachte, 1800HM auf Asphalt da hoch, das schaffst du nie. Aber irgendwie lies mich der Gedanke nicht los, es doch einmal zu versuchen. Nachdem unser Großer dann abends von seiner Rennradtour zum Stilfser Joch zurückkam, schwärmte er so von der Tour, dass die gesamte Familie den Entschluss fasste, einen Versuch zu wagen und da hoch zu fahren. Ich hatte zwar Bedenken, dass unser Kleiner das schafft, da es aber auf dem Rückweg nur bergab geht, hätte einer mit ihm zurück zum Auto fahren können.
> 
> Gesagt, getan, am 11. August klingelte dann morgens um 5:30h der Wecker, und wir fuhren mit dem Auto nach Prad, zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour. Wir wussten nicht was auf uns zu kommt, waren aber alle guten Mutes und fuhren noch bei morgendlicher Kälte los.
> Anhang anzeigen 1124791
> ...



Werd ich nie verstehen, wie man so ’n Asphaltscheißendreck mit dem Fatbike und JJ hochkurbeln kann 

😍😍😍


----------



## Fatster (29. September 2020)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja geschrieben, ein Fatbike kann ganz schön schnell sein .
> Ich denke es waren aber max. 60. Mein Navi war wahrscheinlich so über die Geschwindigkeit erschrocken, dass es beim Aufzeichenen nicht mehr mit kam.



Mein Navi zeigte sellemols, in Froome-Style auf dem Oberrohr kauernd, 74,8 km/h, weiß ich noch genau.
Aber ich bin ganz sicher zudem auch noch drei, vier Kilo schwerer als Du .. vielleicht auch fünf 🙈


----------



## Dirty-old-man (29. September 2020)

Bayern in seiner schönsten und unbekannten Art, wie es in keiner Hochglamzbroschuere zu finden ist:
Gute Luft, aufregende Landschaften, wenig Leute und immer wieder eine Möglichkeit, (sich) stundenlang (im) Matsch zu bewegen.

Hier hab ich heute drei Stunden lang über diesen Stein und die Steinfuellung fahren können, bis der Stein wackelte, die Kuhlen ausgefahren bis zum Kettenblattaufsetzer waren und auch das Wasser nur noch wenig war. Die Ausgewogenheit des Nutrail war hier und heute wieder supervorteilhaft.

Abend wurde es - viel zu früh für die unendlich scheinenden Fahrradmöglichkeiten


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. September 2020)




----------



## dopaul (30. September 2020)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier schon ein paar Berichte von euch gelesen, die mit dem Fatbike zum Stilfser Joch hoch sind. Hatte mich bisher aber nicht getraut, da ich dachte, 1800HM auf Asphalt da hoch, das schaffst du nie. Aber irgendwie lies mich der Gedanke nicht los, es doch einmal zu versuchen. Nachdem unser Großer dann abends von seiner Rennradtour zum Stilfser Joch zurückkam, schwärmte er so von der Tour, dass die gesamte Familie den Entschluss fasste, einen Versuch zu wagen und da hoch zu fahren. Ich hatte zwar Bedenken, dass unser Kleiner das schafft, da es aber auf dem Rückweg nur bergab geht, hätte einer mit ihm zurück zum Auto fahren können.
> 
> Gesagt, getan, am 11. August klingelte dann morgens um 5:30h der Wecker, und wir fuhren mit dem Auto nach Prad, zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour. Wir wussten nicht was auf uns zu kommt, waren aber alle guten Mutes und fuhren noch bei morgendlicher Kälte los.
> Anhang anzeigen 1124791
> ...


Geil 
Ich bin da schon mehrere Male mit dem RR hoch. Da man da immer so Eingleisige trifft, die glauben, man könne das nur mit Top-Material unter 8kg und höchstens 25er Reifen hatte ich mir schon mal vorgenommen da mit dem Fattie hoch zu fahren - allein schon um den Eingleisigen die Zunge raus zu strecken....


----------



## sibu (30. September 2020)

dopaul schrieb:


> Geil
> Ich bin da schon mehrere Male mit dem RR hoch. Da man da immer so Eingleisige trifft, die glauben, man könne das nur mit Top-Material unter 8kg und höchstens 25er Reifen hatte ich mir schon mal vorgenommen da mit dem Fattie hoch zu fahren - allein schon um den Eingleisigen die Zunge raus zu strecken....


Genau wie man mit schmalen Reifen in die fätte Gegend fahren kann  





und damit ins Thema passt, der Gegenverkehr:


----------



## hw_doc (30. September 2020)

Einfach nur mal so und ganz unspektakulär:





Planmäßig der letzte Tag in Freiheit und dankenswerterweise noch mal mit etwas Sonne garniert...


----------



## RoDeBo (30. September 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Einfach nur mal so und ganz unspektakulär:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1125295
> 
> Planmäßig der letzte Tag in Freiheit und dankenswerterweise noch mal mit etwas Sonne garniert...



Musst Du in den Knast 😬???


----------



## waldi28 (30. September 2020)

dopaul schrieb:


> Geil
> Ich bin da schon mehrere Male mit dem RR hoch. Da man da immer so Eingleisige trifft, die glauben, man könne das nur mit Top-Material unter 8kg und höchstens 25er Reifen hatte ich mir schon mal vorgenommen da mit dem Fattie hoch zu fahren - allein schon um den Eingleisigen die Zunge raus zu strecken....



Dann schau dir noch die drei Berichte an.





__





						Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE
					

Sehr schön, da werden Erinnerungen wach :i2:




					www.mtb-news.de
				








__





						Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE
					

@Fatster: Respekt!  Ich bin gestern vor der Hitze in den Wald geflohen.   Eine Komposition in grün




					www.mtb-news.de
				








__





						Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE
					

Wir haben unsere Tour (S0-) an der Piazza Walther in Bozen beendet.     Die Wahl des Parkplatzes führte zu einer ungeplanten Bergwertung; 220 Höhenmeter auf 5.2 Kilometer. Junior ist den größten Teil selbst gefahren, wollte nicht geschoben werden...:anbet:




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Dann willst du nie mehr mit einem 8 kg Bike da hoch.
Ohne die Berichte wäre ich niemals auf die Idee gekommen mit dem Fatbike da hoch zu fahren.
Und setz dann bitte auch deine Fotos rein, wenn du es getan hast.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. Oktober 2020)

Hoellenstein- Wasserkraftwerk und Grenzregion Niederbayern / Oberpfalz



Westseite des Blaibachsees, der direkt an den Auslassbereich des Hoellensteinkraftwerks anschliesst, etwa hundert Meter suedlich der Grenze zu Oberpfalz: Ein Kneipp-Becken aus den Tagen der Trimm-Dich-Pfad-Bewegung.



Hauts ma d Schou davou, mou i Radl foan.


A gscheide Pizza dat no foin.


Grenzwall Niederbayern /Oberpfalz


Fast 100 Jahre alte Betonarbeiten.

Das einzige Tier, das ich auf meiner Tour sah. Selbstverständlich zum Tierwohle ohne Blitzlicht gesmartphoned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SL-Mobster (2. Oktober 2020)

Im Rheintal, zwischen Lorch und Rüdesheim.


----------



## HawG (2. Oktober 2020)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier schon ein paar Berichte von euch gelesen, die mit dem Fatbike zum Stilfser Joch hoch sind. Hatte mich bisher aber nicht getraut, da ich dachte, 1800HM auf Asphalt da hoch, das schaffst du nie. Aber irgendwie lies mich der Gedanke nicht los, es doch einmal zu versuchen. Nachdem unser Großer dann abends von seiner Rennradtour zum Stilfser Joch zurückkam, schwärmte er so von der Tour, dass die gesamte Familie den Entschluss fasste, einen Versuch zu wagen und da hoch zu fahren. Ich hatte zwar Bedenken, dass unser Kleiner das schafft, da es aber auf dem Rückweg nur bergab geht, hätte einer mit ihm zurück zum Auto fahren können.
> 
> Es wurde immer voller, Autos, Motorräder, Rennräder, kaum Mountainbikes, aber kein einziges Fatbike (doch eins ).
> 
> ...


Toll was ihr gemacht habt....Respekt


----------



## Vollgut (2. Oktober 2020)

Für den Winter/Schnee mir mein erstes Fatbike zugelegt. Bild von der Tour zum einfahren. Total anderes Fahrgefühl als mit dem Racefully. Noch ein paar Optimierungen - andere Griffe und Feintuning beim dem Schalthebeln und Bremsgriffen - dann passt es  . Meine erste Einfachschaltung - bin sehr positiv überrascht - 12-fach 10-50 hinten bieten eine gute Bandbreite und gute Schaltschritte.


----------



## hw_doc (4. Oktober 2020)

Trotz Wind recht brauchbare Aussichten...




Obwohl...




Noch mal gutgegangen...


----------



## SL-Mobster (4. Oktober 2020)

Heute eine flache Runde von 72km Wiesbaden - Försheim - FFM Flughafen - Hochheim - Wiesbaden.
War etwas windig... :

)


----------



## MTBpleasure (5. Oktober 2020)

Gestern die Winterbereifung bei meinem Cube Nutrail aufgezogen und anschließend ging es in den heimischen Wald auf eine kleine Testrunde. 













































Meine Runde im heimischen Wald führt mich auch immer über eine größere Pumptrack Anlage die versteckt im Wald liegt. Meist sehe ich hier niemanden der hier fährt aber ein paar Mal sah ich hier ein paar Jugendliche +-16 Jahre die teilweise ohne Helm über die Anlage brettern und was sie sonst noch hinterlassen sieht man auf den Bildern und macht mich wütend.


----------



## nitrofoska (5. Oktober 2020)

HuHu und guten Morgen Kollegen.

heute habe ich nicht viele Bilder für euch aber nach dem "Flicken" meines Reifens doch mal paar Höhenmeter abgespult und passend dazu:





MTBpleasure schrieb:


>



Habe ich euch heute ein Bild mitgebracht.





Wie macht Ihr das ? Also ich achte penibel darauf nichts im Wald zurückzulassen und generell Müll ordentlich zu entsorgen oder mitzunehmen wenn möglich.

Gruß

Nitro


----------



## MTBpleasure (5. Oktober 2020)

nitrofoska schrieb:


> Wie macht Ihr das ? Also ich achte penibel darauf nichts im Wald zurückzulassen und generell Müll ordentlich zu entsorgen oder mitzunehmen wenn möglich.



Ich denke die Antworten darauf würden den Thread sprengen. Darüber sollte man einen extra Thread aufmachen. Zum Müll von anderen mit nehmen denke ich ein bisschen anders. Wenn die Verursacher sehen, dass ihr Müll weg geräumt wird machen sie gerade so weiter nachdem Motto ein anderer ist so d*** und räumt meinen Müll weg. Da ändert sich dann nichts. Selbstverständlich nehme ich meinen Müll auch mit oder ich schmeiße ihn in den Abfalleimer sofern einer vorhanden ist.


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Oktober 2020)

Alles wieder mitnehmen.Hab dafür immer ein Plastiksackerl und einen kleinen Aschenbecher.
Letzens mit einem Kollegen gefahren und der wolllte dann seinen Mist auf einer Bank liegen lassen.Da war er dann leicht eingschnappt wie ich ihn belehrt hab.Ist mir egal,es gibt ein paar Sachen da bin ich penibl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SL-Mobster (5. Oktober 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> ..Hab dafür immer ein Plastiksackerl und einen kleinen Aschenbecher.


Du rauchst beim Fahrradfahren? Ernsthaft?


----------



## nitrofoska (5. Oktober 2020)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ich denke die Antworten darauf würden den Thread sprengen. Darüber sollte man einen extra Thread aufmachen. Zum Müll von anderen mit nehmen denke ich ein bisschen anders. Wenn die Verursacher sehen, dass ihr Müll weg geräumt wird machen sie gerade so weiter nachdem Motto ein anderer ist so d*** und räumt meinen Müll weg. Da ändert sich dann nichts. Selbstverständlich nehme ich meinen Müll auch mit oder ich schmeiße ihn in den Abfalleimer sofern einer vorhanden ist.




Wollte hier keine Diskussion dazu anstarten ;-)
Will nur zum nachdenken anregen. 
Am besten jeder für sich ab jetzt darüber nachdenken und hoffentlich auch handeln. 

Und dann noch ein Bild vom Wochenende um kein OT zu erzeugen ;-) 





Gruß


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Oktober 2020)

SL-Mobster schrieb:


> Du rauchst beim Fahrradfahren? Ernsthaft?


In der Pause oder zum Kaffee ja.


----------



## rumigali (5. Oktober 2020)

Melde mich ausnahmsweise Mal in der Fattyoffseason mit der Bitte ob vieleicht der ein oder andere ein Like für das Foto des Tages da lässt.









						Schöne Aussichten in Ligurien
					

Foto: Schöne Aussichten in Ligurien - Foto der Woche (Vorschläge)




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Merci


----------



## SL-Mobster (5. Oktober 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> Fattyoffseason


Fattyoffseason? Die Season fängt doch für viele erst an und ist bei mir eh ganzjährig...


----------



## MTBpleasure (5. Oktober 2020)

SL-Mobster schrieb:


> Du rauchst beim Fahrradfahren? Ernsthaft?


Fahrradfahren? Ich fahre Fatti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SL-Mobster (5. Oktober 2020)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Fahrradfahren? Ich fahre Fatti!


Ist auch ein Fahrrad.


----------



## Burba (5. Oktober 2020)

Abschlussrunde Sylt, um Königshafen und Ellenbogen







Fähre nach Romö (die haben erstmal nen Strand!!)











am Weststrand dann noch meine erste Robbe gesehen (hat leider nicht Modell liegen wollen )


----------



## rumigali (5. Oktober 2020)

SL-Mobster schrieb:


> Fattyoffseason? Die Season fängt doch für viele erst an und ist bei mir eh ganzjährig...


noch is Offseason bei mir, aber ab November bekommt das Fatty wieder Auslauf....freu mich schon auf eine schöne Wintersaison. Und danke für die Likes Jungs....


----------



## skaster (5. Oktober 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> ...
> 
> am Weststrand dann noch meine erste Robbe gesehen (hat leider nicht Modell liegen wollen )


Ich schenk dir eine von meinen, nicht auch Nordsee, sondern Atlantik und etwas weiter nördlich.




Die hat es sich auf dem Felsen damals bequem gemacht, mal nach rechts, mal nach links...


----------



## sibu (6. Oktober 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich schenk dir eine von meinen, auch Nordsee, aber etwas weiter nördlich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1128462
> Die hat es sich auf dem Felsen damals bequem gemacht, mal nach rechts, mal nach links...


Die Robbe hat einen guten Geschmack, aber die Whisky-Distillerie    verrät es: Das Bild ist von der Insel Islay, die an der schottischen Atlantik-Küste liegt und nicht in der Nordsee .


----------



## nitrofoska (6. Oktober 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich schenk dir eine von meinen, auch Nordsee, aber etwas weiter nördlich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1128462
> Die hat es sich auf dem Felsen damals bequem gemacht, mal nach rechts, mal nach links...




Also dann Kollegen ;-) 

Slàinte mhath 





Gruß 

Nitro 

P.S: 

Schnell noch ein Fatbike Bild ;-)  / Bald ist es wieder soweit


----------



## skaster (6. Oktober 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Robbe hat einen guten Geschmack, aber die Whisky-Distillerie    verrät es: Das Bild ist von der Insel Islay, die an der schottischen Atlantik-Küste liegt und nicht in der Nordsee .


Ja, ich vertue mich da immer,
Memo an mich: "Edinburgh = Ostküste = Nordsee, Islay = Westküste = Atlantik"


----------



## skaster (6. Oktober 2020)

nitrofoska schrieb:


> Also dann Kollegen ;-)
> 
> Slàinte mhath
> 
> ...



Off Topic:
Falsche Destille, andere Seite der Insel



erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich die Malts schmecken.


Back to Topic:


----------



## nitrofoska (7. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen. 

hach etwas in alten Bildern geblättert heute ;-) 

Hier ein paar Fichtelgebirge und Fränkische Schweiz Eindrücke für euch als mein Fatboy Pro noch neu und original war  

Fränkische Schweiz: 














Waldstein Fichtelgebirge

















Frankenwald:





Fichtelgebirge





















Mein altes Mondraker





Gruß


----------



## nitrofoska (9. Oktober 2020)

Heute mal Bilder von Gestern Abend. 

Auf den Spuren Richard Wagners eine 40km Runde durch die Wälder um Bayreuth gedreht. 

Wie ein Märchenwald geht es dort Kilometerweit über solche Wege: 





P.S: Ich habe mir mal einen Ergon Sattel gegönnt nachdem ich im Laden meine Sitzknochen vermessen habe.. Na mal sehen ob der wirklich meinen Henge ablöst......


"life behind bars"





Wenn das so ist. Das kann ich jeden Tag haben ;-) 

Etwas Wasser für die "Handsäge"








Huijuju

Es wird aber echt immer früher Dunkel.. Die letzten Bilder : 









Danach habe ich nicht mehr gehalten.. 

Die ganzen Tollen Led Lampen lagen natürlich Zuhause und so bin ich die letzte Stunde im Dunkeln über die Trails und habe versucht nicht unfreiwillig bei einem quer liegenden Baumstamm abzusteigen ;-) 

Gruß 

Nitrofoska ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (11. Oktober 2020)

Gestern die neue Variostütze am Bucksaw erfolgreich gestestet. Sportlich bin ich nicht ausgelastet, hab einem Freund Entwicklungshilfe gegeben, damit er seine Bewegungsaversion langsam in den Griff bekommt, bevor ihn sein Gesundheitszustand endgültig einholt.
Mal sehen, dass ich morgen noch ein paar Trails unter die Räder bekomme...


----------



## RoDeBo (11. Oktober 2020)

Mit einer kleinen Nachlese zur Nordseeküste im weitesten Sinne hier noch eine Frage an die Gemeinde:
Hat jemand Tipps für Heimbach in der Eifel? ...gerne auch per PN...

Und jetzt Küste...

Morgenstimmung 
















Abendstimmung 












Mittendrin 








Für die Deichauffahrt war es gut, dass nur die schmalen 4.0 er drauf waren...


----------



## versteher (11. Oktober 2020)

Ein Pilz am Wegesrand...


----------



## Waits (11. Oktober 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Mit einer kleinen Nachlese zur Nordseeküste


Greetsiel ?


----------



## RoDeBo (11. Oktober 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Greetsiel ?



Jepp


----------



## hw_doc (12. Oktober 2020)

Endlich mal wieder das Revier erkundet.




Da war's noch recht sauber.




Spätestens hier waren die neuen Bremsen mit den Scheiben bekannt. 




Waren auch für mich ne Menge neuer Trails dabei.





Das waren die letzten halbwegs trockenen Minuten: Die Trails waren schon recht matschig, auch daher war ich mit großem Respekt unterwegs.
Nicht auf dem Foto zu erkennen ist die Regenfront, die keine zwei Minuten später übers Land zog. Immerhin hatte ich eine Regenhose dabei - war trotzdem kalt.


----------



## klausklein (13. Oktober 2020)

Letzt Woche im Vinschgau ein paar schöne Tage gehabt


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Oktober 2020)

@klausklein sehr schon  
gibts vom ersten Foto noch paar Folgebilder?!


----------



## klausklein (13. Oktober 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> gibts vom ersten Foto noch paar Folgebilder?!


 
Nein, hatte keine Hand mehr frei ,😉
bin aber gut runtergekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2020)

Mal wieder im Pfälzerwald unterwegs gewesen, immer wieder ein Knaller, hier ein paar Bilderchen:


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Oktober 2020)

@Der Kokopelli  schaut nach nem echt schönen Spielplatz aus 
und endlich gab es mal eine "Männerkassette" inkl Zubehör 


ich hab heut seit langem mal wieder eine Runde mit dem -N- gedreht, ...Fazit: wir brauchen wohl wieder paar Touren um uns aneinander zu gewöhnen


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Oktober 2020)

ok, rennrad und hardtails weggepackt, es wird wieder schmodder


----------



## hw_doc (18. Oktober 2020)

Heut nur merkwürdige Bilder und eine verlorene Trinkflasche aus dem Deister mitgebracht:


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Oktober 2020)

Rückegasse (siehe roter Richtungspfeil) für Einzelzug.

Da kommt der Baumstamm an eine Kette und wird hinter dem Bulldog hergezogen.

Abends fährt man mit so einer Art Bügelbrett wieder drüber und alles ist wieder fein


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Oktober 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Abends fährt man mit so einer Art Bügelbrett wieder drüber und alles ist wieder fein


theoretisch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDewi (18. Oktober 2020)

klausklein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1132331Anhang anzeigen 1132332Anhang anzeigen 1132333Anhang anzeigen 1132334Anhang anzeigen 1132335Anhang anzeigen 1132336Anhang anzeigen 1132337Anhang anzeigen 1132338Anhang anzeigen 1132339Anhang anzeigen 1132340Anhang anzeigen 1132341Anhang anzeigen 1132342Anhang anzeigen 1132343Anhang anzeigen 1132344Anhang anzeigen 1132345Anhang anzeigen 1132346Letzt Woche im Vinschgau ein paar schöne Tage gehabt


----------



## MDewi (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Klaus,
was hast du denn da für eine Gabel in deinem Bike ....
Gruß Martin


----------



## rumigali (18. Oktober 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Der Kokopelli  schaut nach nem echt schönen Spielplatz aus
> und endlich gab es mal eine "Männerkassette" inkl Zubehör
> 
> 
> ...


@ FR- Sniper....bald gibts wieder Konkurrenz beim Stoppie machen


----------



## rumigali (18. Oktober 2020)

Downhillsaison haben wir heute beendet und einen kleinen Spass konnten wir uns wieder nicht verkneifen....wer Lust hat kann uns gerne ein Like da lassen....Merci....das Fatty steht schon in den Startlöchern, hatten die Woche schon Schnee bis fast ins Tal








						Ordentlich den Drop ge-Rock-t!
					

Bikepark Paganella




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## klausklein (19. Oktober 2020)

MDewi schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> was hast du denn da für eine Gabel in deinem Bike ....
> Gruß Martin


 



Hallo Martin,


Das ist eine Carbongabel die ich vor Jahren mal gekauft habe aber
welcher Hersteller das ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Berganbeter (19. Oktober 2020)

Schaut aus wie die Fatlab Gabel.Gibt es aber glaub ich nicht mehr.


----------



## euro910 (19. Oktober 2020)

gestern ne schöne Runde mit Familie gedreht
Wanderweg durch den Wald, mit einigen ehemaligen Schützengräben 
die Senken waren ein leichtes für den Singletrailer (für mich nicht so    )
macht Laune




Gruss von der Mosel
Stefan


----------



## RoDeBo (19. Oktober 2020)

Schnell noch ein Stündchen abgezwackt bevor die wenige Herbstsonne weg ist...für 3 Fotos hat es immerhin gereicht...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Oktober 2020)

Herbsttour mit JJ4.8-26 und einer auf 180 mm vergrößerten Vorderradbremsscheibe, die ich noch von shimano rumliegen hatte.
Lässt sich etwas schlechter dosieren als die
160, aber tut's.
Nächstes Frühjahr kommen SRAM Centerline dran.

Schwammerl (Pilze). Da fällt mir ein. Hab noch ein Pils im Kühlschrank.



(Nach Hinweis verbessert)
Tagpfauenauge im Herbstsonnenbad.


Eigentlich wollte ich auf der Holzbank Pause machen und die Sonne genießen.
Aber da waren Marienkäfer, etwa 100 Stück. Und die krabbelten auf der Bank und fligen durch die Gegend und waren kurze Zeit später auf und im Helm, in meinem Kittel und auf dem Fahrrad.


Blick hinunter zur Donau vom Teufelsfelsen aus. Standort Teufelsfelsen.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Oktober 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Kleiner Fuchs im Herbstsonnenbad.



Tagpfauenauge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Oktober 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Tagpfauenauge.


stimmt. Ich habe mir grade das Profilbild von beiden bei nabu angeschaut.
Hatte Tagpfauenauge groesser in Erinnerung.
Hier 4cm Spannweite


----------



## 2378TCDD (24. Oktober 2020)

Endlich mal wieder raus mit den 2 Dicken   .







Der dicke grüne Euro-0-Stinker lässt sich prima als artgemäßes Fatbikemobil einsetzen....


----------



## flat_fahrer (25. Oktober 2020)

Es ist FÄÄÄT-bikezeit.
Pünktlich zur Zeitumstellung habe ich das Dicke auch rausgekramt.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (25. Oktober 2020)

Gestern eine schöne Runde im bayrischen Wald gedreht mit den "Enduro-Bike-Kumpels".... da überwiegend alles auf schönem Waldboden bergab geht war das Synergy nicht nötig,da reicht das Hardtail völlig aus


----------



## Pimper (26. Oktober 2020)

flat_fahrer schrieb:


> Pünktlich zur Zeitumstellung habe ich das Dicke auch rausgekramt.



Schicke Bilder...im ansonsten eher Pilz-, Pils- und Kuchenbilder dominierenden Thread.

Allerdings hast du mein Avatar geklaut. 
Schwöre bei all deinen Stollen, dass es Zufall war...


----------



## hw_doc (26. Oktober 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Schicke Bilder...im ansonsten eher Pilz-, Pils- und Kuchenbilder dominierenden Thread



Und wie steht es so um Deine Quote an Fatbike-Bildern in diesem Thread? Man sieht hier eigentlich nur sporadische Wortbeiträge von Dir...


----------



## flat_fahrer (26. Oktober 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Schicke Bilder...im ansonsten eher Pilz-, Pils- und Kuchenbilder dominierenden Thread.
> 
> ... das können wir ändern.
> 
> ...


Das la linea - Männchen gab es schon zu meiner Kindheit, als Pausenfüller in der ARD.
Ich fand es immer super, besonders wenn er vor Lachen Bläschen pustete.


----------



## flat_fahrer (26. Oktober 2020)




----------



## chris4711 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ok, das Männlein ist  schon lustig...  ich hoffe, es juckt jetzt niemand der Poppes... sheic Werbung 

Schnell Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ja ganz schnell


----------



## ufp (29. Oktober 2020)

Im www (Wiener Wald Wege) unterwegs:


----------



## Dr.Struggle (30. Oktober 2020)

Ist momentan wohl überall so,aber das hält die Haut jung


----------



## digi-foto.at (30. Oktober 2020)

Eben... manche Frauen zahlen einen Haufen  Geld für sowas.. ..


----------



## Rommos (30. Oktober 2020)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder raus mit den 2 Dicken   .
> Anhang anzeigen 1138419
> Anhang anzeigen 1138420
> 
> ...


Ich fände ja hier so einen AHK- Biketräger oberlässig, damit zum Trail oder Bikepark 👍😜🤣


----------



## 2378TCDD (30. Oktober 2020)

So, heute mal ökologisch korrekt ohne des Euro-0-Moggele (Unimog) den tollen Herbst auskosten und sich an den schönen und positiven  (grrrrr daß dieses Wort akut negativ belegt ist und andersrum😡) Dingen zu stärken. Bleibt gesund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo 
Nach fast 3 Monaten endlich wieder auf dem Rad.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Eddy2012 (1. November 2020)

Gestern ohne Regen rund um die Wartburg...









Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fabeymer (1. November 2020)

Ein kleiner Overnighter im spätsommerlichen Herbst. Verrückt, dass Anfang November noch der Sommerschlafsack mit 200g Daune bequem ausreicht...


----------



## euro910 (1. November 2020)

Runde um die Saarschleife gedreht,
oben am Horizont beim Baumwipfelpfad gestartet bis runter an die Saar, und dann wieder zurück
ca. 1 Stunde Fahrt für die 13,6 km mit 280 HM
Junior war in der Zeit im MTB Training, was jetzt erstmal leider pausieren muss (zumindest in der Gruppe)

mfg STefan


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. November 2020)

@euro910 cool, da war ich vor ein paar Wochen mal mit der Familie und dachte mir noch, dass man an den Hängen bestimmt gut (fat)biken kann


----------



## euro910 (2. November 2020)

Moin Kokopelli,

das kann man wunderbar dort 




__





						SaarschleifenBike&Run
					






					www.saarschleifen.bike
				



nur ist die Stunde die die Kids Training haben etwas kurz bemessen um sich richtig auszutoben

auf der anderen Seite der Saar muss es auch richtig nette Trails geben, aber soweit bin ich selbst noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Speedskater (2. November 2020)

Ich fahre ja öfter mal mit Moppel durch die Gegend, aber heute habe ich es auch mal geschafft Bilder zu machen.


----------



## 2wheeler89 (2. November 2020)

Coole Bikes und die Aussicht sieht auch sehr gut aus. Könnte man gerade mitfahren.


----------



## 2378TCDD (4. November 2020)

Gestern mit meinem besten Kumpel den Tag des Mannes gefeiert und die dicke braune Wildsau 🐗 mal hopsen lassen   






Frei nach Trump:





Kann ich nur plattwalzen und drüberfahren 😁😁😁:




Gute Woche den Dicken!


----------



## euro910 (4. November 2020)

finde den Fätti Reifen 
schöne kleine Tour mit der Familie heute gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. November 2020)

Herbstferien ausgenutzt zum Fahren und zu praktischen Physikübungen.



Herbstlicher Sonnenuntergang


Dieser Brunnen nahe Flossenbürg war vor einiger Zeit im Bilderrätsel "Wo bin ich -Oberpfalz/Niederbayern"
Vor kurzem wurde das Moos und der Felsbewuchs entfernt.


Der Schwalbe JJ kommt im Wald nun merklich an seine Leistungsgrenzen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. November 2020)

da auf der Seite noch keine Essensbild war, will ich damit auch nicht anfangen....

nochmal zurück zum Sommer...2018


----------



## Lenny911 (6. November 2020)

Herrlich diese herbstlich und leeren Wälder am Vormittag .

































Dem Fahrer geht´s gut. Er konnte alle Vorderradrutscher abfangen und musste lediglich die Schlammpackung abspülen von Pferd und Reiter. Ich liebe diese schlammigen Bedingungen, auch wenn die unter Schlamm verdeckten Schlammlöcher fies sind .


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. November 2020)

Andere Reifen?

4,6er Terrene Wazia oder 45nrth Dunderbeist vo/hi in 4,6?

Weil das ist ja noch kein Fangobad auf den Bildern. Das kann man ja noch kneten.

Diese plötzlichen Untiefen in Fahrspuren sind echt fies. Da musste nur mal ein Maschinenrad durchdrehen.
Ich fahr deshalb immer nur so schnell in dunkle Gewaesser wie ich fallen kann


----------



## Lenny911 (7. November 2020)

Die fiesen Stellen wurden nicht bildlich fest gehalten, hat einfach zu viel Spaß gemacht. Klar kann man auch andere Reifen fahren, aber rum rutschen ist auch mal ganz witzig. 
Geschwindigkeit hält sich da bei mir eher in Grenzen bei Schlammlöchern. Man weiß nie wie tief die wirklich sind .


----------



## Knarfifrank (8. November 2020)

heute mal die tolle Aussicht vom Startpunkt der Kandahar Abfahrt genossen...





diese Abfahrt musste dann auch noch sein...


----------



## bikebecker (8. November 2020)

Hallo 
Endlich am neuen Goetheturm gewesen. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. November 2020)

Gestern war das Wetter super, am Start noch frisch mit 4 Grad, aber dann gegen Mittag 11 Grad und die ganze Zeit Sonne. Wir haben die Chance genutzt und sind an der Bergstraße, am Rand des Odenwaldes unterwegs gewesen. 2x Burg Frankenstein und 2x Melibocus haben sich auf satte 1800 Höhenmeter summiert, dabei waren auch eine Menge Treppen und Trails  












Kopf einziehen!






Melibocus Tower




Das Herbstlaub passt sich der Farbe der Biketeile an LOL


----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. November 2020)

Oberpfalz, wer früher schmückt hat mehr von Weihnachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (8. November 2020)

Heute mal wieder das Fully ausgeführt. Spart schon enorm Kräfte (auch in den Armen...) wenn da hinten was federt


----------



## RoDeBo (8. November 2020)

Kein topp Sonnenschein und eigentlich viel zu viele Leute, aber es ging nicht anders...😉





















...und hinterher Belohnung 😁 🥩🍻...


----------



## outerspace (9. November 2020)

Enziansteig, Gamsbocksteig, Alpenrosensteig - Krinnenspitze rockt ;-)


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. November 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gestern war das Wetter super, am Start noch frisch mit 4 Grad, aber dann gegen Mittag 11 Grad und die ganze Zeit Sonne. Wir haben die Chance genutzt und sind an der Bergstraße, am Rand des Odenwaldes unterwegs gewesen. 2x Burg Frankenstein und 2x Melibocus haben sich auf satte 1800 Höhenmeter summiert, dabei waren auch eine Menge Treppen und Trails
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1146715Anhang anzeigen 1146716Anhang anzeigen 1146717Anhang anzeigen 1146718Anhang anzeigen 1146719
> Kopf einziehen!
> ...


Schwalbe seit wann das?


----------



## hw_doc (9. November 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Schwalbe seit wann das?



Sharpy alle.  B)


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2020)

Er wird halt nicht gelesen haben, dass man damit gar nicht fahren kann 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. November 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Schwalbe seit wann das?


Meine Maxxis hatten jetzt 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und mussten mal weg... Und weil meine Frau und mein Sohn die Addix-JJ fahren und die auf deren Bikes echt gut funktionieren, hab ich gedacht ich gebe denen auch mal ne Chance... Hatte schon ein paar Sorgen wegen der HED-Felgen, aber da Schwalbe jetzt "Super Ground" draufschreibt, waren alle Zweifel verflogen  . Naja, nicht so wirklich, aber bei "Super Ground" geht die Snakeskin Membran komplett einmal um den Reifen herum, und damit denke ich ist der Reifen etwas steifer. Zusätzlich hat er etwas mehr Gummi als der vorhergehende Addix und das ist mir nur Recht.

Bisher fährt er sich gut, er rollt 3x so gut wie der Maxxis, ist viel komfortabler (das war mir wichtig) und musste im harten und steilen Gelände bisher noch nicht die Segel streichen, bin aber auch noch nicht im richtigen Mistwetter/Winter gefahren damit. Ist ein Versuch, wenn sie zu rutschig werden, mache ich vielleicht wieder was anderes drauf. Zumindest vorne.


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. November 2020)

Bin auf deine Nasserfahrung gespannt!


----------



## Berganbeter (9. November 2020)

Zufällig gewogen hast du ned? Nehme an du hast die 4.8 er,oder?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. November 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Bin auf deine Nasserfahrung gespannt!


Ich hoffe, dass wird keine Nahtoderfahrung! 



Berganbeter schrieb:


> Zufällig gewogen hast du ned? Nehme an du hast die 4.8 er,oder?


Ja die 4.8er, na klar hab ich sie gewogen  1372g und 1374g. Erstaunlich geringe Toleranzen.

Und weil Galerie, hier noch das passende Filmchen zur Tour:


----------



## Berganbeter (9. November 2020)

Super,Danke! Dann schauma mal was die 4,4 wiegen.


----------



## outerspace (10. November 2020)

wer hat das höchste??





logo, niedere bleick in den ammergauern





die letzten gipfelmeterchen





das allgäu im november, immer eine sichere bank ;-)





vom 600 hm feinsten trailporno gibt's keine bilder - nicht jugendfrei leute...
**wer mag schaut sich sowas auf trailforks an oder so: 
bleickporno


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. November 2020)

outerspace schrieb:


> wer hat das höchste??
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1147733
> 
> ...



wir waren am Samstag sogar auf der Hohen Bleick, den Gipfel, kann man aber sparen!!! ist nur ein nasser Kuhpfad!
der Rest vom Trail kann aber was! 

in dem Video wird ganz schön viel abgeschnitten, da bin ich kein Fan davon!


----------



## outerspace (11. November 2020)

ach ja, mein komischer kommentarloser Anhang vom den tourimmpressionen 'niedere bleick'

- die auflösung: ein kleiner ausflug in die geologie - 85 Millionen Jahre alt, steinalt quasi. die steine lagen mal in schichten als olles meer flach in den kontinenten rum, bis irgendjemand versucht die dinger zusammenzuschieben und schwupps, schon falten sie sich senkrecht nach oben; stehen wie, ne 1 ;-)


----------



## Fatster (14. November 2020)

Da fiel mir spontan Jimmy Malone ein: „Isn’t that just like a ...? Brings a knife to a gunfight.“


----------



## Fatster (14. November 2020)

Big wheels keep on turnin‘,
proud Fatster keeps on burning,
rollin‘, rollin‘, rollin‘ by the river ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (14. November 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Big wheels keep on turnin‘,
> proud Fatster keeps on burning,
> rollin‘, rollin‘, rollin‘ by the river ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1150233


Du solltest dringend mal den hinteren Reifen wechseln, der hat kein Profil mehr  

Wie viel Bar hat den der drin? So wie der aussieht, gleich wie beim Rennvelo, so um die 6-8 Bar ?


----------



## Burba (14. November 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Du solltest dringend mal den hinteren Reifen wechseln, der hat kein Profil mehr
> 
> Wie viel Bar hat den der drin? So wie der aussieht, gleich wie beim Rennvelo, so um die 6-8 Bar ?


Profil wird massiv überschätzt...


----------



## bikebecker (14. November 2020)

Hallo 
In der Pfalz. 


Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Eddy2012 (15. November 2020)

Sonntagvormittagsrunde bei spätsommerlichen Temperaturen:

Um die "Ebenauer Köpfe"

Aufstieg




Aufstieg




Fast oben...




Blick auf Werra und Creuzburg




Blick zurück




trailige Abfahrt in den Wänden








Da ging es irgendwo lang...




Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. November 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> In der Pfalz. Anhang anzeigen 1150366
> Gruß bikebecker


soviele schöne Steine zum drüberfahren/springen und herumspielen


----------



## 2378TCDD (15. November 2020)

Heut nach Nebelauflösung am Bodensee auf dem Weg in die Garten- äh Waldtrail-Laube .




StVO-gerechte Befestigung und Fahne wegen Überlänge 🤣,
Federweg besser vor Montage einkalkulieren  !



Na ohne Rechen fährts sichs dann doch entspannter 



Und noch bissle chillen mit Blick auf See, Nebel und Alpen



Schön wars!


----------



## RoDeBo (15. November 2020)

Kaum Sonne, nur noch letztes Licht, aber die Farben explodieren trotzdem auf der üblichen schnellen bevor-es-dunkel-wird-Runde...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. November 2020)

Tausch auf Winterkomponenten (kurzer Vorbau) und Testfahrten.




Der Herbst mit früher Dunkelheit, gibt Ausblick auf die Weihnachtszeit ☃️🥃🥃🥃


----------



## bikebecker (16. November 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> soviele schöne Steine zum drüberfahren/springen und herumspielen



Hallo 
Da hast du recht, aber kurz vorher auf einer abfahren ist das passiert. 



Das Sch...ding hat sich einfach raus gedreht, danach hatte sie keine lust auf springen. Zum Glück ist ihr  nix passiert
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> aber kurz vorher auf einer abfahren ist das passiert.


dann war die aber entweder nicht richtig zugemacht worden oder die Steckachse bzw deren Mechanik hat einen Defekt


----------



## Eddy2012 (16. November 2020)

Gestern in den Nachmittagsstunden noch das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, Mitte November schon einmal mit kurzen Hosen und kurzärmlig radgefahren zu sein und dabei noch geschwitzt zu haben... 







Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. November 2020)

Radlspass mit Leberkaas 🥳🥳


----------



## Lenny911 (18. November 2020)

Das überraschend gute Wetter für eine Vormittagsrunde genutzt. Die Zaungäste waren auch überrascht.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. November 2020)

Es hätte eine feine Herbsttour werden sollen mit neuen Maschinenspuren und motscharten Loechern. Extra in den Morgenstunden die Kette noch auf der Herdplatte gefettet.

Nun ist das einzige Loch des Tages am Maxxis Minion FBF (Exo...🤣🤣🤣🤣).
Ich hab das noch mitbekommen als ich über einen abgerupften Ast gefahren bin und hatte schon so eine Vorahnungsemotion.



Mein erstes Loch im Reifen seit meinem Pedalistenwiedereintritt vor 5Jahren.

Zum Glueck hab ich bei der Reifenmontage vor einigen Tagen die alte Reifenmilch der Sommerreifen in die Minions reingeloeffelt. (Alte Weisheit: Niiieee was wegschmeißen, später braucht man es vielleicht...)

Jetzt geht's erst mal zurück zur häuslichen Kaffeemaschine und dann wird der Dorn nochmals rausgezogen und der Dichtmilch eine Chance gegeben.

Bin leider ohne Lupu unterwegs. Druck hält aber relativ stabil bei 400 mbar

.....Dicht.....👍🤗🤗🤗

Immer noch dicht. Am WE gibt's spätestens neue Bilder


----------



## shibby68 (19. November 2020)

Abendritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (19. November 2020)

Klasse Bild, ist das der Bergerturm in Witten?


----------



## shibby68 (20. November 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Klasse Bild, ist das der Bergerturm in Witten?


jupp


----------



## shibby68 (20. November 2020)

FAT-Man in the dark


----------



## shibby68 (20. November 2020)

Wir mögen unsere Dicken


----------



## Lenny911 (20. November 2020)

shibby68 schrieb:


> FAT-Man in the dark



Sieht aus wie das Bild einer Entführung des Fatty und der folgenden Lösegeldforderung


----------



## Burba (20. November 2020)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (20. November 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1154182


Schon eine sehr geile Kiste


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. November 2020)

aber viel zu sauber !?!


----------



## rumigali (20. November 2020)

Braucht zufällig jemand eine fast neue Bluto?


----------



## Burba (21. November 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aber viel zu sauber !?!



is halt laubig im Wald und nicht matschig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (21. November 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> Braucht zufällig jemand eine fast neue Bluto?
> Anhang anzeigen 1154276



Kann man das spachteln?  B)


----------



## bikebecker (21. November 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kann man das spachteln?  B)


Hallo 
Einfach ein paar Aufkleber drüber, und als "wie neu" in den Bikemarkt  
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Einfach ein paar Aufkleber drüber, und als "wie neu" in den Bikemarkt
> Gruß bikebecker


... wurde von meiner Frau gefahren


----------



## Fatster (21. November 2020)

Für mit dem Fatbike, wenn ich mal unterwegs sein sollte Galerie Bild


----------



## 2378TCDD (21. November 2020)

Heute auf dem Weg in den Wald diese praktische Kombination aus Fatbikeabschlepphaken (vorn) und robustem 2mm-Stahlschutzblech (hinten) getestet :







Da es heute trocken war bin ich dann doch lieber ohne das 3kg Superleichtgewichtschutzblech runter gefahren....


----------



## ufp (21. November 2020)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Weg in den Wald diese praktische Kombination aus Fatbikeabschlepphaken (vorn) und robustem 2mm-Stahlschutzblech (hinten) getestet :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1154679


Ich hab das Schutzblech im Rucksack lassen . Dafür nur die gelbe Sinalfarbe "montiert":


----------



## hw_doc (21. November 2020)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> robustem 2mm-Stahlschutzblech (hinten)



Oh, das Teil hat sicherlich noch einen weiteren Nutzen: Aufkleber-Entfernung an Gabelholmen!  B)


----------



## Berganbeter (21. November 2020)

Oh mann,hab ich da etwa einen neuen Trend verpasst weil jetzt alle mit Schaufel und Rechen rumfahren?😂😂😂


----------



## Wilbi69 (22. November 2020)

Tolles Fatbikeklima heute im Wald und mit der Sonner herrlich 


matschig mit Lehmbezug 


und neue Trails 











dann quer übern Uniparkplatz ein wenig verspielt 








Happy sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. November 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Tolles Fatbikeklima heute im Wald und mit der Sonner herrlich Anhang anzeigen 1155222
> matschig mit Lehmbezug Anhang anzeigen 1155223
> und neue Trails Anhang anzeigen 1155224
> Anhang anzeigen 1155225
> ...


War das im Konstanzer- oder Züricherwald?


----------



## Pimper (22. November 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Ich hab das Schutzblech im Rucksack lassen . Dafür nur die gelbe Sinalfarbe "montiert":



Cool, Trek gekauft und im Handumdrehen ein Yeti draus gemacht....


----------



## Wilbi69 (23. November 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> War das im Konstanzer- oder Züricherwald?


in Konstanz .Grüsse


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. November 2020)

Minionsland mit 410mbar vo / 430mbar hi.
Es ist schön, auf der Heimfahrt zu sehen, dass die letzten und ungekreuzten Spuren die eigenen der Auffahrt sind. 





Im Hintergrund die Burgruine Flossenbürg


Auf dem Weg rund um den Haselstein.
Kittel: Bundeswehr Filzlaus.


----------



## Berganbeter (24. November 2020)

Kleine Testfahrt der absenkbaren Sattelstütze in der Umgebungb die bleibt,weiss ich noch nicht,aber so ein Ding will ich auf jeden Fall😍!


----------



## shibby68 (26. November 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (27. November 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Da fiel mir spontan Jimmy Malone ein: „Isn’t that just like a ...? Brings a knife to a gunfight.“
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1150138


Bitte was ist das bzw was soll das ?
Ein fettes Rennrad mit Slicks aber bzw und Stollenreifen ?


----------



## HawG (28. November 2020)

Abendrunde.....schönes WE.


----------



## Fatster (28. November 2020)

Heute den inneren Pigdog überwunden und dem 17kg Biofatbike den Vorzug gegeben.

Kurz nach dem Start erst mal nach dem Rechten im Gäu geschaut:




Und während die Jäger von Villarriba noch nass werden, wenn‘s regnet, sind die Waidmänner von Villabajo schon einen Schritt weiter




Zu welchem Villadings dieser Hochsitz gehört, muss ich noch genauso in Erfahrung bringen, wie denjenigen herauszufinden, der immer die Stöckchen in den Weg legt 😡




Zurück über Flur und Feld ...




.. es wurd auch Zeit, denn nun kam die Kält‘


----------



## Lenny911 (28. November 2020)

Ist das eine Glocke unter der Sattelnase?


----------



## Fatster (28. November 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Ist das eine Glocke unter der Sattelnase?


Ja! Da fällt sie nicht so auf.


----------



## Lenny911 (28. November 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ja! Da fällt sie nicht so auf.


Geht das nicht irgendwann auf die Nerven? Oder läutet sie nur wenn sie bewusst bewegt wird? 🤔


----------



## Starter77 (28. November 2020)

Schön war's!


----------



## Fatster (28. November 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Geht das nicht irgendwann auf die Nerven? Oder läutet sie nur wenn sie bewusst bewegt wird? 🤔



Das Dauerbimmeln ist bei den 2XL fast nicht wahrnehmbar. Passt schon.
Und weil Galerie:


----------



## euro910 (28. November 2020)

nochmal runde mit der Family gedreht
Bombenwetter genutzt


----------



## versteher (28. November 2020)

Ups... Vertippt. Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. November 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ja! Da fällt sie nicht so auf.


also ich habe meine Glocken auf der Sattelnase...


----------



## RoDeBo (29. November 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> nochmal runde mit der Family gedreht
> Bombenwetter genutzt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1159136
> ...


----------



## Fatster (29. November 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> also ich habe meine Glocken auf der Sattelnase...



*KRAAASS!! *🤯🤯
Hätte es ne stinknormale Vasektomie nicht auch getan? 😳
Aber OK, jedem das Seine und auf jeden Fall ist diese finale Herangehensweise konsequent! Meinen vollsten Respekt! 


P.S. und edit:
Und weil Galerie und weil‘s irgendwie inhaltlich zum Thema passt und weil und überhaupt; hier noch ein aktuelles Bild zum Thema „missglückte Fortpflanzung“:


----------



## Wilbi69 (29. November 2020)

Sonntagsrunde 


mehere Spuren zur Auswahl 





die Senken und Anlieger kommen auf den Fotos leider nicht rüber , sind aber leckerdann zeigt sich der Bodensee durchs Gehölz





tolle Trails..und ständig Neue..Dank an die Erbauer 








Fatte Grüsse , André


----------



## Eddy2012 (29. November 2020)

Sonntags- Rennsteig- Tour, trocken und kalt. Der Boden war fast überall gefroren, jetzt kann der Schnee kommen...






















Schön war´s.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. November 2020)

Mit dem FatCaad unterwegs in Niederbayern.
Felgen 26" / 26"
Reifen Dunder/Flowbeist
Reifendruck 0,48bar vo / 0,50bar hi

Sonne, vereinzelt Eis und bester Wintersaisoneinstieg




Fastfood Imbiss  am Wegesrand.
Man muss die Festen feiern bevor sie fallen 😃😃



Amerika-Flair in Niederbayern:


----------



## euro910 (30. November 2020)

@RoDeBo 
bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil, hab ihn seit Sommer
man kommt schon ziemlich geil damit durch die Trails, klar bei 90° Kurven wirds eng, es drückt und schiebt auch gut an der Sattelstange aber man kommt schon weit damit (Meter tiefe Senken gehen gut  )
zugegeben nichts für den Alltag, da nutze ich unseren geliebten Burley, der ist was an/abkuppeln, abstellen etc angeht deutlich leichter von der Bedienung, aber dem sind im Gelände auch schnell die Schranken aufgezeigt. Seit unser Grosser (5) halt gerne (leichte) Trails fahren will, hat der Singletrailer sich angeboten, so kann die Kleine (1,5) immer mit.
Rollt leicht, federt gut, solide verarbeitet (Erfahrungsberichte im Netz, nach so kurzer Zeit sollte ich da nichts negatives zu vermelden haben    ), klare Kaufempfehlung (ab Frühjahr sollen laut Hersteller wieder welche in den Läden stehen)
mfg
Stefan


----------



## Wilbi69 (1. Dezember 2020)

wo sind die ersten Schneebilder  hier in Zürich schmilzt et dahin  bis ich in Konstanz bin wirds dort auch so sein..jammer..ich liebe Fatten im Schnee


----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. Dezember 2020)

Schneetestfahrt in KEH, Niederbayern.

Ich hatte dieses "Manderl" im Landkreis KEH, noch unrestauriert, vor längerer Zeit mal im Bilderrätsel.
Bei häuslicher Gewalt und Gewalttaten allgemein hat sich in den letzten 125Jahren nicht viel geändert. Bis in die 1990er Jahre war Koerperverletzung in der Ehe kein Straftatbestand. Angst bekamen auch früher die Täter nur, wenn das Opfer nicht überlebte und die Staatsmacht einschritt.
Der cholerische Bauer hat also seine Frau bei der gemeinsamen Arbeit verhauen und hat es alsdann mit der Angst bekommen,  denn wäre sie gestorben, stand Zuchthaus und Verlust von Stand und Besitz in Aussicht.
Wahrscheinlich zu allen ihm bekannten Heiligen betend hat er wohl kuehles Wasser geholt und als er die Niedergeschlagene damit "erfrischte" kam die wieder zu sich. Ob im Wesentlichen "zu seiner Freude" oder zur Freude darüber, gerade noch dem Zuchthaus entronnen zu sein ist nicht überliefert. Er selbst stellte dieses Manderl auf, vorgeblich aus Dank an die Adressaten seiner Gebete, mutmassich aber, um sich vor Gott von seiner Schuld quasi freizukaufen. Ob er sich dann geändert hat mit seinem Jähzorn oder ob seine Frau, katholisch und nur durch den Tod scheidbar, ihn noch lange hat ertragen müssen, weiss niemand.
Aber es ist auch heutzutage noch so, dass in allen solchen Fällen der Täter nach der Tat alles drum gäbe, die Zeit noch mal etwas zurückzudrehen. 
Vorher denken vermeidet henken


Heute habe ich die Kombination FlowDunderbeist im Schnee getestet.
Vor einigen Monaten habe ich die Reifen als im Waldboden traktionsstark und "wie auf Schienen" beschrieben. Wie sich aber im Schneeabdruck leicht erkennen lässt, ist das grossflächige Negativprofil glatt und es zeigten sich, wenngleich nicht in dem Masse wie bei Wrathchild, so doch Traktionsprobleme bei Kurvenfahrt oder starker Querneigung des Bodens bei matschigweicher Konsistenz.
Die Stollenform gleicht hier die Defizite etwas aus, aber ich frage mich, warum 45nrth bei den Reifenprofilen mit grossem Negativanteil nicht ein oder zwei Reifenmodelle anbietet mit Mikrostollen wie es zB beim Vee Avalanche der Fall ist. Denn ich kenne den Vorteil solcher Miniprofilierung vom Motorrrad und hoffe, bald ein Paar Avalanche oder ggf Bulldozer mit möglichst geringer Gummihärte ausprobieren zu können.
Also die 45nrth sind gut, aber es sind im weichen Schnee der heutigen gemäßigten Kühle nicht die Ueberflieger aus der Waldbodenzeit.


Schnee. Tannen.
Das Bild passt zu den Schwarzwälder Bremsen, die mir diesen Winter, der laut Prognose über eine wetterbildende Meeresströmung dieses Jahr sehr schneereich und kalt wird, hoffentlich nicht einfrieren. Der Kauf einer Sram Guide rsc als Oberpfalz-Winterwechselbremse im Bikemarkt endete in einer Rückabwicklung. 
ATännschn war heute trotzdem nett - und den ganzen Tag war keiner im Wald


Da hab ich was entdeckt, was mich zum Nachdenken brachte. Das Kreuz ist von 1989, die Einschnitzungen zweier sich gegenseitig Liebenden etwa 1960er Jahre.
Ist einer der beiden gestorben und der andere hat am Ort des ewigen Liebesschwurs das Kreuz hingehängt?
Die Blumen sind aus Kunststoff und es hängt auch direkt an einem Waldweg. 
Auf jeden Fall wird mir an solchen Orten mit privater oder seelischer Mystik immer ganz flau und warm ums Herz.
Das Leben ist halt nicht ewig und man macht ja so wenig draus.


Auf meiner Karte von diesem Gebiet sind mit zwei kleinen blauen Punkten zwei Weiher im Wald eingezeichnet, die ich heute durch Zufall gefunden habe.
Sehr versteckt in einer Senke gelegen und sommers durch Waldpflanzen wohl gut geschützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HawG (3. Dezember 2020)

Runde vom vergangenen Sonntag ......Minus 7 Grad , wollte den Sonnenaufgang sehen


----------



## JensXTR (3. Dezember 2020)

Heute die erste „Schneerunde“ mit dem Fatbike gedreht


----------



## rumigali (4. Dezember 2020)

Erste kleine Heimat Runde mit der Fat Lady für diese Saison....übern Sommer vergisst man immer wieviel Spass eigentlich das Fatty macht


----------



## hw_doc (4. Dezember 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> Erste kleine Heimat Runde mit der *Fat Lady* für diese Saison....übern Sommer vergisst man immer wieviel Spass eigentlich das Fatty macht
> Anhang anzeigen 1162619
> Anhang anzeigen 1162620
> Anhang anzeigen 1162621
> Anhang anzeigen 1162622



Etwas diskriminierend, der Name für nen Hund... Wie wär es statt dessen mit "Big Lady" in Anlehnung an das Bike?  B)


----------



## rumigali (4. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Etwas diskriminierend, der Name für nen Hund... Wie wär es statt dessen mit "Big Lady" in Anlehnung an das Bike?  B)


Fat Lady ist der Name fürs Fatbike....der Hund heißt Luki und gehört zu einen Bauerhof an meinen Hometrail. Und bei jeder Ausfahrt bekommt er von mir ein kleines Leckerli...


----------



## Berganbeter (4. Dezember 2020)

Mein SE heisst auch Fat Lady👍!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. Dezember 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> Fat Lady ist der Name fürs Fatbike....der Hund heißt Luki und gehört zu einen Bauerhof an meinen Hometrail. Und bei jeder Ausfahrt bekommt er von mir ein kleines Leckerli...



Verstehe!   
Aber das Bike heißt Big Ed - da ist "sie" doch etwas merkwürdig. Bissl wie "sie" bei "Hinkebein".  B)


----------



## ufp (5. Dezember 2020)

Das gestrige Winter Wetter mußte man im Wiener Wald ausnutzen:









Das Fahren im Schnee ; es gibt wohl nichts schöneres, geileres, gaudeskeres, fahrtechnikförderndes usw.


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Dezember 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> Erste kleine Heimat Runde mit der Fat Lady für diese Saison....übern Sommer vergisst man immer wieviel Spass eigentlich das Fatty macht
> Anhang anzeigen 1162619
> Anhang anzeigen 1162620
> Anhang anzeigen 1162621
> Anhang anzeigen 1162622




neue Gabel?


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Dezember 2020)

GFBD 2020


----------



## Waits (5. Dezember 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> .übern Sommer vergisst man immer wieviel Spass eigentlich das Fatty macht


Ich nicht, fahre vorwiegend im Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst mit den Fattys.

Im Winter nehme ich das Hardtail ...mit Ice Spiker Pro. 😁


----------



## Knarfifrank (5. Dezember 2020)

Traumhafte Kulisse, perfekte Verhältnisse...


----------



## RoDeBo (5. Dezember 2020)

Happy GFBD 2020 auch aus dem noch eher spätherbstlichen Rheinland...


----------



## rumigali (6. Dezember 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> neue Gabel?


na klar!!!! Das Foto war schon etwas älter. Hatte die Gabel schon vor 2 Jahren geschrottet....


----------



## rumigali (6. Dezember 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Ich nicht, fahre vorwiegend im Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst mit den Fattys.
> Anhang anzeigen 1163263
> Im Winter nehme ich das Hardtail ...mit Ice Spiker Pro. 😁


wenn ich sehe wo du unterwegs bist  würde ich das genauso machen


----------



## Waits (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich benutze ab und an auch mal einen anderen Weg. 
Und im Winter ...eben Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waits (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe aber auch mal einen Winter lang ein Fatty raus geschickt und Gründe für die anderen drei Jahreszeiten erfahren.😁


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Dezember 2020)

Meine Frau fährt jetzt im Winter lieber Fatbike , weil sie sich damit viel Sicherer fühlt


----------



## Waits (6. Dezember 2020)

Das ist ok, wenn die Voraussetzungen stimmen, pauschalisieren lässt sich das nicht.
Für mich eignet sich der 2.35er Ice Spiker Pro besser, wir haben oft Eis und weniger den passenden Tiefschnee.
Aber viel Sand, da sind dann Fattys unverzichtbar. 😁


----------



## Berganbeter (6. Dezember 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meine Frau fährt jetzt im Winter lieber Fatbike , weil sie sich damit viel Sicherer fühlt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1163861


Nicht nur deine Frau,ich auch! Hab das diese Woche bei dem kurzen Schnee-Intermezzo gemerkt:
Das nasse Kieselgemisch ist kein Thema beim Fatty,es ist ein einfach sichereres Fahren bei solche  Bedingungen👍


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Dezember 2020)

Ein hab ich noch....


----------



## 2378TCDD (6. Dezember 2020)

Heul , leider wartet meine dicke braune Wildsau im Keller auf Ersatzteile .....immerhin mit dem schmalspurigen etwas Schnee am Bodensee...🙄


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Dezember 2020)

So lang nix mehr gepostet. Dafür ist es nun umso erfreulicher das meine Sohnemann nun auch standesgemäß FAT unterwegs ist.

Ein wunderschönes Specialized Fatboy im Bestzustand ist es geworden. Revoloops rein, Bremsenservice und neuer Lenker und schon konnte es los gehen.


----------



## rumigali (6. Dezember 2020)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Heul , leider wartet meine dicke braune Wildsau im Keller auf Ersatzteile .....immerhin mit dem schmalspurigen etwas Schnee am Bodensee...🙄
> Anhang anzeigen 1164116


Ja, Ersatzteile sind momentan ein echtes Problem...kenne einige Leute die auf Komponenten warten die einfach nicht lieferbar sind...gut wenn man zumindest ein Zweitrad hat


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Dezember 2020)

Wolfsfalle zum Anbringen von Sendern?? Da wir hier keine Baeren haben und der Luchs über den gut improvisierten Stabmattenzaun drueberhupft und für Wildschweine nicht solch ein technischer Aufwand betrieben wird, vermute ich eine Wolfsfalle zum fangen, betäuben,  markieren und  wiederfreilassen von  Woelfen: 
Es gibt ein fernsignalverschliessbares Tor, eine Leiter sowie zwei Hochsitze mit denen jeder Platz im Gehege anvisiert werden kann.
In der Mitte des Geheges, das ein drei Meter hoch springender Wolf theoretisch zwar überwinden könnte, ihm hierfür aber die Anlaufstrecke fehlt, befinden sich zwei Pfosten, die ziemlich genau so aussehen wie man sich eine Raubtierfutteranlockstelle vorstellt.

Folgendes Szenario kommt mir nach ausgiebiger Beschau (von aussen) in Gedanken. Ein im besten Fall durch einen Kaefig geschuetztes Futtertier oder ein harmloser Lockstoff befindet sich im Bereich der beiden Innenpfaehle. Der Wolf kommt durch das Tor, das durch die Wildkamera direkt oder nach Impuls selbsttaetig verschlossen wird und der Riegel einrastet.
Alsdann sind vor Ort oderkommen hinzu zwei Jaeger oder Förster und betaeuben den Wolf. Dann steigt ein Jaeger oder Förster über die Bockleiter und markiert den Wolf mit einem Sender. Ggf weitere Untersuchungen. Dann steigt der Jäger wieder aus dem Gehege und das Tor wird geoeffnet zu einer Zeit, da der Wolf wieder fit ist und sich sonst kein Mensch imWald befindet. 
Nun kann man den Wolf beobachten und, sollte er sich zum leider doch schon zweimal vorgekommenen unscheuen Problemwolf entwickeln, er auch zum gezielten Abschuss geortet werden können.
Soweit mal meine Vermutung, denn die Falle ist schon sehr speziell aufgebaut.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand andere oder weiterführende Infos




1887 ist die Jahresmarkierung an dieser Strasse. Ziemlich genau in der Streckenmitte.
Da die Leute damals ja auch nicht doof waren kann es durchaus sein, dass, da diese Zahlenmarken an allen hiesigen Wald- und Feld-Strassen etwa auf Steckenmitte zu finden sind, die Arbeiter von zwei Seiten gebaut haben und am Treffpunkt dann so eine Art "koeniglich-bairisches Instragramm-Starportrait" gemacht wurde. Diese Strassen bzw deren mineralische Unterbauten sind übrigens auch nach dieser langen Zeit von erstklassiger Fahrbahnqualitaet. Keine Schlaglöcher, trotz Schwerlastverkehr mit Baumautos.


Sprengschutt wurde wohl einfach in der Natur entsorgt. Denn zumeist an den Bestandsgelände-Einschnitten der Strassen finden sich Felsbrocken mit Bohrerspuren.


Grenzstein "Königlicher Wald"


Fledermaus-Häuschen



Warum bin ich heute eigentlich durch  Wald und Flur gefahren?
Ich wollte mal meinen Kleidungsplan für die kalte Jahreszeit austesten. War bisher unauffällig und ich bin von den Detaillösungen von 45nrth begeistert Aber es fehlt der direkte Vergleich zu anderen und heimischen Marken.
Aber:
5 h auf dem Rad rumkaspern ohne zu schwitzen oder zu frieren. Mittlerweile hab ich mich auch mit der auf 180mm vergrößerten vorderen Bremsscheibe arrangiert. Mal schauen was mir noch für "tolle Ideen" in dieser Woche einfallen. 😎😎😎


Hier ist noch ein "Panoramaplatz". Leider sind die Bäume schon zu groß gewachsen für den weiten Ausblick.
Aber a gscheide Brotzeit war auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Dezember 2020)

Heute hat's mich auch mal wieder gepackt.
Wenn am Feldberg Schnee & Eis regieren, meiden viele Biker (the new generation) das Feldberg-Gebiet.
Was'n Glück! 👍🙏
Und da letzte Woche eine neue Lampe eingetrudelt ist, habe ich spontan das Dicke aus der Ecke gezogen, den Mount für die Lampe montiert, Luft druff'  gemacht 😉 ...und mal raus mit dem Dicken.

Von Jahr zu Jahr habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Dicke noch mehr abgenommen hat.  🤪

Das glaubt einem kein Mensch, was das Rad seid dem Downgrade auf 65er Nexties giftig geht.
Trotz frischer Portion Milch i.d. Pneus liegt's noch unter 9kg.
RaceReady.

Heute hab ich nur mal bissl Höhenmetertraining gemacht, will aber am WE mal wieder länger das Dicke reiten... 

Ick froi mir schon!
Schee war's heut' ! 👍


----------



## Speedskater (7. Dezember 2020)

Da muss ich mal bei Moppel die Winterreifen aufziehen und zum Feldberg radeln.


----------



## Deepmudder (8. Dezember 2020)

Kleiner High-Carb-Snack, dann rennt die Kiste wieder....


----------



## Fatster (8. Dezember 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Kleiner High-Carb-Snack, dann rennt die Kiste wieder....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1164917



BdT 👍🏻 🙈


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Dezember 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Heute hat's mich auch mal wieder gepackt.
> Wenn am Feldberg Schnee & Eis regieren, meiden viele Biker (the new generation) das Feldberg-Gebiet.
> Was'n Glück! 👍🙏


Hey, mal wieder fat unterwegs! Lass mal wieder gemeinsam ne Runde drehen, ist schon viel zu lange her!


----------



## ufp (9. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hey, mal wieder fat unterwegs! Lass mal wieder gemeinsam ne Runde drehen, ist schon viel zu lange her!


Servus Harald!

Gerne! 🙂

VG Marco


----------



## Speedskater (10. Dezember 2020)

Nehmt ihr mich auch mit?
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. Dezember 2020)

Mystischer Baum mitten im Wald.
Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 🙂


Im Waldweiher, leichter Schneeregen.
In Erwartung von Schnee. Kam leider nicht.


Meine gut erhaltenen Spuren (Maxxis Minion 4.8) von einer Tour vor drei Wochen gefunden. Trotz zwischenzeitlich Schnee und Regen.
Hab gerade einen recht abgefahrenen zukunftshistorischen Gedanken: In 10 Millionen Jahren, wenn da mal im Zuge Intergalaktischer Ausgrabungen der versteinerte Weg freigelegt wird, werden sich die Wissenschaftler darüber fragen, wie und warum man sich  mit Saugnäpfen trotz Gravitation fortbewegt hat. Vielleicht ist ja unter den Forscher-Aliens dann auch eine die ausschaut wie Beyonce. DAS würde meinem Karma dann gefallen.  Was sind schon 10 Millionen Jahre?! 😃😃😃 


Lärchennadeln sind wirklich übel.
Sie sind überall: In der Kette, der Schaltung, den Bremsen.


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Dezember 2020)

Die Mittagspause heute. Wir warten leider noch auf Schnee!










Der alte Grenzstein 





Der Staatsforst will uns Bikern wohl hiermit irgendwas sagen... . Wenn ich nur Gedanken lesen könnte... 





Leider hat sich mein Mittagspausenbaum verabschiedet . Hier habe ich im Sommer immer gern gesessen und Pause im Schatten gemacht ...


----------



## Fatster (10. Dezember 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1166044


Bitte was ist das bzw was soll das ?

Semifatte Reifen aber vollfatte K+K Knöchelgewichte  ??


----------



## hw_doc (10. Dezember 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Bitte was ist das bzw was soll das ?
> 
> Semifatte Reifen aber vollfatte K+K Knöchelgewichte  ??



Und vergiss nicht die weißen Aufkleber an der Gabel!  B)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Dezember 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr mich auch mit?
> Gruß
> Armin


Klar


----------



## Fatster (10. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und vergiss nicht die weißen Aufkleber an der Gabel!  B)



*Das *ist deine Baustelle


----------



## hw_doc (10. Dezember 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> *Das *ist deine Baustelle



Du tanzt ja schon auf mehreren Hochzeiten, so auch bei der Milchtrinker-Gemeinde, wo ich mit meinem Senf langsam haushalte... Kannst gern gleich mit abfrühstücken, wenn's de schon stänk... postest!  B)


----------



## Fatster (10. Dezember 2020)

Wenn ich das gewollt hätte, hätte ich das auch ohne dein Einverständnis gemacht B)

Zudem:
Ich stänk... nicht, ich vergess‘ nur nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (10. Dezember 2020)




----------



## rumigali (11. Dezember 2020)

gepflegte 5h Freitagstour........leider alles grau in grau heute....


----------



## Knarfifrank (11. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt kommt auch der Nachwuchs auf den Geschmack...


----------



## ursinator2.0 (11. Dezember 2020)

Hi, falls jemand letztes Wochenende in der Hessenschau einen Fatradler im Schnee gesehen hat, das war ich auf den letzten Metern den Feldi im Taunus hoch schnaufend. Leider löschen die aus irgendwelchen Gründen immer den Wetterblock, bevor die die Sendung in die Mediathek stellen, deshalb konnte ich mir das selbst gar nicht ansehen  , ich kann aber zwei Zeugen benennen, die es im TV gesehen haben 
Tatsächlich war es eigentlich zu warm, daher nur ganz oben Winterwunderland:



Noch oberhalb vom Fuxi war man bereits in tiefer Plörre unterwegs:

Als ich unten war, ging es dann noch eine Stunde im Regen wieder heim...

Heute war es dagegen die nötigen Grad Celsius kälter für ideale Bedingungen, weniger Schnee in der richtigen Konsistenz. Erste Schneesichtung beim Hochfahren, Höhe Falkenstein:

Feldi war minutenweise wechselnd in der Wolke und dann wieder draussen:



Leider haben die fürs Wochenende einen Temperatursprung angekündigt, damit dürfte dann wieder Plörre angesagt sein, wenn vielleicht auch nicht ganz so krass wie letztes mal. Daher weiss ich nicht, ob man als Taunusradler morgen da hoch fahren sollte, ich werde mich vermutlich fern halten 
Trotzdem allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Onkel_Bob (12. Dezember 2020)

Die erste Tour durch die Dresdner Heide mit dem neuen Fatty 

Mausi experimentiert gerne mit verschiedenen Filtern:













Hier geht es zum "Making-of": Mein neues Carbon-Fully - Reloaded | MTB-News.de

Gruß

Onkel_Bob


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. Dezember 2020)

Ihr habt noch Blätter auf den Bäumen? 

😭😭🥶🥶🥶


In der Einhornansicht wird's gleich viel gemütlicher:


----------



## docrobin (12. Dezember 2020)

Manchmal fragt man sich ja schon, warum man bei 3 Grad und Nieselregen mit dem Rad im matschigen Wald "rumgurgt" (wie der Sachse sagt). Aber erstens weiss man, dass man sich hinterher einfach gut fühlt, zweitens will man im Winterpokal nicht ganz den Anschluss verlieren, und drittens muss @Onkel_Bob sein Fatty bewegen.






Da wir uns aus den bekannten Gründen nur noch 15 km ums Haus herum bewegen dürfen, ging es heute auf eine kleine Runde über bekannte Pfade, auf denen man erstaunlicher Weise immer noch etwas Neues entdecken kann. An diesem Findling sind wir z. B. schon zig Mal vorbeigefahren, ohne ihn richtig wahrzunehmen.





Über dieses Schild müssen wir hingegen jedes Mal lachen. Wenn man absteigt, wird man also nicht vom Golfball getroffen, oder wie ist das gemeint?





Heute war auf dem Golfplatz allerdings sehr wenig los. Ganz im Gegensatz zur Dresdner Heide, wo wieder viel mehr Leute unterwegs waren, als zu Nicht-Corona-Zeiten. Zuhause wird es irgendwann eben doch langweilig. Außerdem muss ja noch der Weihnachtsbaum gekauft werden, und Weihnachtsbaumplantagen gibt es bei uns in ausreichender Anzahl.





Orientierung bieten in der Dresdner Heide die historischen Wegzeichen, die zu DDR-Zeiten in Vergessenheit geraten waren, heute aber wieder aufwändig gepflegt werden.





Über den Zirkel ging es zum kleinen Stausee, einem beliebten Treffpunkt in der Dresdner Heide.





Auf den letzten Metern wurde es im Nieselregen dann doch ein bißchen ungemütlich.





Da freut man sich auf einen gemütlichen Abend am Kamin mit Weihnachtsdeko und allem drum und dran.





Euch allen morgen einen schönen dritten Advent.


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. Dezember 2020)

Sog. 1000 jährige Eiche bei Essing (Lkr. Kelheim). Sie musste nach dem Aufprall eine Autos 2016 gefällt werden. Ansonsten: Sonnenfotos gibt's zur Zeit keine - die Sonne macht sich sehr rar hier.


----------



## Starter77 (12. Dezember 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ihr habt noch Blätter auf den Bäumen?
> 
> 😭😭🥶🥶🥶
> Anhang anzeigen 1167428
> ...


Blätter an den Bäumen? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ausritt auf dem Fatboy , gestern ähnliche Tour mit Huradax auf Colossus und heute auf Minions und alle Gewässer mitgenommen


----------



## docrobin (13. Dezember 2020)

In Zeiten wie diesen sind wir froh, so viele Ausflugsziele in der Nähe zu haben. Das erste Highlight war die Tanzzipfelwiese in der Dresdner Heide.





Über Großerkmannsdorf und Radeberg - immer entlang der S-Bahn-Linie auf dem so genannten "Bahn-Trail" - führte die Tour vorbei am Langebrücker Soldatendenkmal.





Dort kamen ein paar kleine Jungs mit Spaten und Mountainbikes aus dem Wald. Wir dachten, sie hätten  vielleicht einen schönen Trail gebuddelt, aber sie hatten sich wohl nur ein "Lager" gebaut. Also weiter zum 
Langebrücker Saugarten. Dort wurden bis in die 1820er Jahre Wildschweine gehalten und dann für höfische Jagden wieder freigelassen. Teile der Mauer und das Gerätehaus stehen noch heute.





Die Hälfte der Tour hatten wir nun schon hinter uns. Also Zeit für einen Tee an einem der vielen urigen Forsthäuser, die man für private Zwecke mieten kann.









Gleich nebenan befindet sich ein schöner kleiner Teich. Hier könnte man es eine Weile aushalten.





Aber es wurde schon langsam dunkel und zuhause standen die vegetarischen Cannelloni im Ofen. Das motivierte ungmein, die letzten 8 km zügig heim zu radeln. Schön war's.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Dezember 2020)

Heute ging es mit meinen Sohn eigentlich nur zu Oma auf nen Kaffee und Kuchen. Nix wildes, aber das sollte sich ändern.




Hier fehlt was das sich Brücke nennt. 




Lagebesprechung. Springen? 8km umfahren? 




Neue Aufschüttung, tiefe des Rinnsals sieht fahrbar aus




Das Vantage ist gnadenlos im Acker versunken, mein Sohn allerdings hatte gut lachen. Zumindest konnte ich nun bei der Reifenbreite wertvolle Zentimeter gut machen 🤘




Drei Stunden später auf dem Rückweg. Mit fliegen immer noch Schlammbatzen vom Acker entgegen. Nach 9km daheim, dann war erst mal ne Putzaktion nötig


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Dezember 2020)

Gestern war der innere Schweinehund der Verlierer - und ich saß bei Matsch und Kälte auf dem Sattel. Jawoll! Und es war eine sehr schöne Tour. Und für die Jumbo Jim Super Ground die erste harte Bewährungsprobe unter Schlechtwetterbedingungen. Bisher schlagen sie sich echt gut. Zwar haben sich einige steile Passagen mit ruschigem Fels etwas "herausfordernd" angefühlt, aber ich frage ich immer, ob das nicht auch mit den Minions der Fall gewesen wäre. Im tiefen Schlamm haben sich die JJs gut durchgewühlt und auch sonst vermittelten sie ein gutes Fahrgefühl.

Durch Corona ist alles etwas langweiliger geworden, also hab ich mich aufgemacht, um im nahen Umland neue Trails zu entdecken. Zwar kam dabei nicht die große Offenbarung zustande, aber es ist schön, mal was anderes zu sehen!

Dann wurde es dunkel, doch ich war zum Glück nicht alleine. Betty leuchtete mir heim


----------



## Knarfifrank (14. Dezember 2020)

Das war lustig...


----------



## lirasi (15. Dezember 2020)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1167570
> 
> Sog. 1000 jährige Eiche bei Essing (Lkr. Kelheim). Sie musste nach dem Aufprall eine Autos 2016 gefällt werden. Ansonsten: Sonnenfotos gibt's zur Zeit keine - die Sonne macht sich sehr rar hier.


geniale Farbe!

hab ja auch ein Scoop, darf ich fragen was Du für Schutzbleche hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Dezember 2020)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Das war lustig...Anhang anzeigen 1168780Anhang anzeigen 1168781Anhang anzeigen 1168784



alle Sportgeräte vorhanden!
 unten raus hat sich gezeigt das ihr das Beste dabei hattet!!!


----------



## Deepmudder (16. Dezember 2020)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Das war lustig...Anhang anzeigen 1168780


Darf man da so einfach rauf/runter oder gibt´s da Ärge?

Wie lange wart Ihr unterwegs rauf/runter/gesamt?


----------



## Knarfifrank (16. Dezember 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Darf man da so einfach rauf/runter oder gibt´s da Ärge?
> 
> Wie lange wart Ihr unterwegs rauf/runter/gesamt?


Lifte stehen still, Piste nicht präpariert, also kein Problem. Sind vor zwei Jahren sogar bei Skibetrieb runter, allerdings unter der Woche und nicht in den Ferien, war wenig los. Hat auch keiner was gesagt.
Rauf brauchst über die Rodelpiste entspannt knapp 1,5 Stunden, runter 15 min.


----------



## Deepmudder (16. Dezember 2020)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Lifte stehen still, Piste nicht präpariert, also kein Problem. Sind vor zwei Jahren sogar bei Skibetrieb runter, allerdings unter der Woche und nicht in den Ferien, war wenig los. Hat auch keiner was gesagt.
> Rauf brauchst über die Rodelpiste entspannt knapp 1,5 Stunden, runter 15 min.


Danke !!!! 👍👍👍


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Dezember 2020)

lirasi schrieb:


> geniale Farbe!
> 
> hab ja auch ein Scoop, darf ich fragen was Du für Schutzbleche hast?


Die Schutzbleche sind SKS Fatboard. (Das am Unterrohr wird von Fußgängern hin und wieder bei flüchtigem Hinschauen für einen Akku gehalten, was ich regelmäßig entrüstet zurückweise.)

Farblich wurde das Scoop aber inzwischen um viele orange Teile "angereichert", so einen Lenker von Azonic, Pedale von NS Bikes, Griffe von ESI, orange Schaltzüge und sogar eine Bremsleitung von Jagwire habe ich mir geleistet.

Dann habe ich sogar orange Felgenbänder aufgegabelt. Da war ich anfangs leicht enttäuscht, weil die leicht transparent sind. Zusammen mit den schwarzen durchscheinenden Schläuchen war das nicht besonders effektvoll. Dann habe ich die Felgen zusätzlich noch mit einem weißen Putzband zwischen Felgenband und Schlauch abgeklebt ...

Mein Opa hat immer gesagt: Wenn man spinnt, soll man gscheid spinnen, sonst rentiert sich's nicht ...

Aber überhaupt ist mein Fatbike einer der besten Käufe der letzten Jahre, es macht einfach Spass!


----------



## lirasi (17. Dezember 2020)

da ich komplett schwarz ned so mag, etwas mit weiss gepimpt


----------



## Pimper (18. Dezember 2020)

lirasi schrieb:


> da ich komplett schwarz ned so mag, etwas mit weiss gepimpt



Oha, die Zeiten ändern sich und das Wort "pimpen" auch. Du hast die Anwesenheit aller Farben mit der Abwesenheit aller Farben gepimpt .... 

Trotzdem: für ein Fatbike, das als Snowbike genutzt wird, ist das keine unkluge Farb-Combo...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Dezember 2020)

Gestrige Tour zu meinem letzten Bilderraetsel "Wo bin ich Ndb/Opf".
Dazu den Hinterreifen auf Vorderbreite 4.0 geschmälert. Ich weiß nicht, warum die Mainstream-mtbler ihr Mixedmullet immer als "verspielter und wendiger" bezeichnen.
Der Radstand ändert sich nicht, nur der Hinterreifen wird 200 Gramm leichter. Und etwas kleiner im Durchmesser. (Fast schon oldschool-26" 🤔🤔)
Allerdings war der 4.0-26 hinten in einer deppert hineingerutschten Steinspalte dann auch stark im Zwickmodus und das "Fluerppp-Geraeusch" war die entweichende Luft mit einer Reduzierung von 480 mbar auf etwa 300mbar. Habs in der Abfahrt nicht gleich gemerkt. Erst als auf einem Stein beim Brotfelsen die Felge plötzlich aufgesessen ist. Die letzten 4 km der abendlichen Rueckfahrt ging es dann unter stetigem Milchaustritt am Reifensitz und Druck bis auf unter 100 mbar noch über Flossenbürg bis zum Gaisweiher. Ab da noch paar km schieben durch die abendliche Dunkelheit.
Natürlich weder Luftpumpe dabei noch Autoventiladapter.
Die Baumautos und Harvester im Wald hatten zwar Druckluft, aber eben nur für AV, nicht für RR-Ventil. 
Am Standort wieder angekommen hab ich Luft aufgepumpt und der Reifen ist wieder dicht.

Dass ich keine Felgenreflektoren drin hab liegt daran, dass die Felgen letztens nachzentriert wurden nach zu viel Hinterradfahren und Quatschmachen. Und dieser Laufradsatz quasi kurzentschlossen eingebaut wurde. Ich habs echt vergessen..


Vorbei am Gedenkstein Richtung Silberhütte. Kurz vorher wurde ich von einem "Nordicwalking-Jogger" der Flossenbürger Langlauf-Elite überholt, als ich mit 2 m/s den Berg hochkurbelte. Mei war der fix.....sicher um die 3,5 m/s.
Erst auf der Ebene überholte ich ihn später wieder.


Kleine Waldlebewesen. Dunkle Flecken und kreisbogenfoermige Ausrichtung.
Ich bin verwundert, denn es ist nahe 0Grad Celsius




Schnee auf dem Skilanglaufzentrum Silberhütte. Aber nur eine 2km-Loipe und die aus Kunstschnee und schon stark vereist.


Richtung Entenbühl


Der Entenbühl mit der Hubertuskapelle, einem ehemaligen WK2-MG-Bunker.


Waldnaabquelle an der Grenze D-CS


Petrushütte, eine kostenfreie Rast-und Übernachtungsmöglichkeit nach schwedischem Vorbild. Mit Ofen in der Hütte und allem Komfort, was man als Pfadfinder so als gängig erachtet.


Hier in der nördlichen Oberpfalz wird es sooo kalt, dass sogar die Bäume warm angezogen sind 


Früherer Grenzuebergang und ein Zwischenpunkt von Silberhütte nach Burgruine Schellenberg. Hier begegnete mir ein Emtbler, der meine Tour in weiten Teilen "umgekehrt" fuhr. Seine (frischen) Reifenspuren des Magic Mary sichtete ich noch bis Flossenbürg an den Stellen wo er mit dem E-Antrieb ohne Traktionsschlupf fuhr.
Ich dachte zuerst, er sei ein mtb-news-Mitglied, das mein Bilderraetsel sucht, aber es war wohl nur ein zufaelliger Gelaenderadler.


Petrushütte, das Ziel meiner Fahrt und Gegenstand meines letzten Bilderrätsels.


----------



## Fatster (18. Dezember 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Gestrige Tour zu meinem letzten Bilderraetsel "Wo bin ich Ndb/Opf".
> Dazu den Hinterreifen auf Vorderbreite 4.0 geschmälert. Ich weiß nicht, warum die Mainstream-mtbler ihr Mixedmullet immer als "verspielter und wendiger" bezeichnen.
> Der Radstand ändert sich nicht, nur der Hinterreifen wird 200 Gramm leichter. Und etwas kleiner im Durchmesser. (Fast schon oldschool-26" 🤔🤔)
> Allerdings war der 4.0-26 hinten in einer deppert hineingerutschten Steinspalte dann auch stark im Zwickmodus und das "Fluerppp-Geraeusch" war die entweichende Luft mit einer Reduzierung von 480 mbar auf etwa 300mbar. Habs in der Abfahrt nicht gleich gemerkt. Erst als auf einem Stein beim Brotfelsen die Felge plötzlich aufgesessen ist. Die letzten 4 km der abendlichen Rueckfahrt ging es dann unter stetigem Milchaustritt am Reifensitz und Druck bis auf unter 100 mbar noch über Flossenbürg bis zum Gaisweiher. Ab da noch paar km schieben durch die abendliche Dunkelheit.
> ...



Wäre 


Ventilkern mit einer geliehenen Zange rausdrehen
ordentlich Kompressorluft rein
Ventilkern wieder rein

keine Option gewesen?


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Dezember 2020)

lirasi schrieb:


> da ich komplett schwarz ned so mag, etwas mit weiss gepimptAnhang anzeigen 1170470


Welche Felgen hast Du?

Leider geht der Trend offenbar dazu, die wachsende Teilevielfalt durch 27.5/29, 2/3x10/11/12 etc. dadurch wieder zu verringern, dass fast nur mehr schwarze Teile angeboten werden (Federgabeln etc.).

Jedenfalls habe ich den Eindruck, dass es vor ein paar Jahren leichter möglich war, ein farbenfrohes und durch Farbgestaltung herausstechendes Fahrrad aufzubauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (19. Dezember 2020)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls habe ich den Eindruck, dass es vor ein paar Jahren leichter möglich war, ein farbenfrohes und durch Farbgestaltung herausstechendes Fahrrad aufzubauen ...



Ach, da gibt's durchaus Mittel und Wege...


----------



## rumigali (19. Dezember 2020)

Sehr schöne Tour, heute mal mit meinen Enduro Spezl. Unten war überall die Nebelpampe bei eisigen Temperaturen, aber über den Nebel war es leicht fönig bei angenehmen Plusgraden.







und eine kleine Stärkung gabs natürlich auch


----------



## hw_doc (19. Dezember 2020)

Vermutlich das letzte mal Schönwetter für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (19. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1171691
> 
> Vermutlich das letzte mal Schönwetter für dieses Jahr.


Jo, bei dem dunklen Bild schon


----------



## hw_doc (19. Dezember 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Jo, bei dem dunklen Bild schon



Ich stell halt die Natur in den Vordergrund!


----------



## bikebecker (19. Dezember 2020)

Hallo 
Heute mal eine Runde um den großen Parkplatz.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Dezember 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour, heute mal mit meinen Enduro Spezl. Unten war überall die Nebelpampe bei eisigen Temperaturen, aber über den Nebel war es leicht fönig bei angenehmen Plusgraden.
> Anhang anzeigen 1171643
> Anhang anzeigen 1171644
> und eine kleine Stärkung gabs natürlich auch
> ...



ich vermisse die Stoppi Bilder


----------



## rumigali (20. Dezember 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich vermisse die Stoppi Bilder


sorry.....werden natürlich noch nachgereicht, san bei mein Spezl auf da Cam.


----------



## lirasi (20. Dezember 2020)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Welche Felgen hast Du?
> 
> Leider geht der Trend offenbar dazu, die wachsende Teilevielfalt durch 27.5/29, 2/3x10/11/12 etc. dadurch wieder zu verringern, dass fast nur mehr schwarze Teile angeboten werden (Federgabeln etc.).
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich den Eindruck, dass es vor ein paar Jahren leichter möglich war, ein farbenfrohes und durch Farbgestaltung herausstechendes Fahrrad aufzubauen ...


hab die ganz normalen Serienfelgen, nur mit weißem Felgenband gepimpt
(ich hoffe das reicht Dir, sonst müsste ich am Bike nachschauen. Das ist der Nachteil, wenn das Fattie meistens rumsteht und ich eins von den anderen Bikes nutze :-(  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (20. Dezember 2020)

Da ich mich im Winter fast jeden Abend gegen den böhmischen Wind abkämpfe, bin ich einiges gewohnt. Aber der Gegenwind von heute hat dem Fass wirklich den Boden ausgeschlagen. Im Wesenitztal fing es noch ganz gemütlich an.



Doch sobald wir aus dem Wald raus waren, hat uns der Wind fast umgehauen. Die 8% Steigung auf den Böhmensberg fühlten sich an wie 18%. Gerade als ich mir überlegte, ob ich nicht doch besser schieben sollte, schnaufte neben mir @Onkel_Bob: "Mist, das wird heute wieder nichts mit dem zwanziger Schnitt."



Der Blick auf die Burg Stolpen im Sonnenschein entschädigte zwar ein wenig für die Strapazen, aber den Aussichtspunkt ließen wir links liegen und bogen so schnell wie möglich wieder in den Wald ein.



Dort gab es erst einmal eine Tasse Tee und einen Lebkuchen, bevor @Onkel_Bob wie seinerzeit Sven Glückspilz feststellte: "Die Brücke hält." Also wieder rauf aufs Bike und nach einigen Tiefen- und Höhenmetern zurück ins Wesenitztal. Dort bietet ein kleiner Steinbruch, der schon seit Jahren mit Wasser vollgelaufen ist, immer wieder eine schöne Fotokulisse.



Da wirkt sogar das Fatty ganz klein. Die kurze Tour war zwar anstrengend wie selten, hat aber wie immer Spass gemacht.
Euch allen noch einen schönen 4. Adventsabend!


----------



## rumigali (20. Dezember 2020)

@FR-Sniper.....sogar mit epischer Nebelkulisse


----------



## lirasi (20. Dezember 2020)

schade dass man ur 1x LIKE geben kann


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Dezember 2020)

Am Samstag am Thunder Mountain unterwegs gewesen. Unten Nebelsuppe mit 3 Grad, oben Sonne und 13 Grad. Super Trails, schön trocken der Untergrund. Foto und GoPro by @aju





und hier ein Filmchen dazu:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Am Samstag am Thunder Mountain unterwegs gewesen. Unten Nebelsuppe mit 3 Grad, oben Sonne und 13 Grad. Super Trails, schön trocken der Untergrund. Foto und GoPro by @aju
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1172699
> 
> und hier ein Filmchen dazu:


Saustark! 👍👍


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Dezember 2020)

Gestern auf dem Sallmannshäuser und dem "richtigen" Rennsteig unterwegs, alles grau in grau, ca. 5 Grad, teilweise Nieselregen  -  Dezember- Schmuddelwetter. 

















Aber der Winter ist in Sicht...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (22. Dezember 2020)

Vorweihnachtliche Nachmittags- Tour im ehemaligen Grenzgebiet - der Premiumweg P21 Point India:


Start am Wanderparkplatz an der Bundesstraße bei Ifta




Richtung Lüderbach




rund um Lüderbach










die von der Sonne angestrahlte Wartburg aus der Ferne










Point India




ehemaliger Grenzkolonnenweg mit sacksteilen Anstiegen und Abfahrten






am alten Grenzzaun zurück zum Ausgangspunkt




Fazit: Es hatte vorher stundenlang geregnet, somit war der Boden komplett aufgeweicht. Die Mischung aus Lehmboden und Schlamm war schlimmer als Schmierseife, teilweise nicht fahrbar. Die ca. 14km waren gefühlt von der Wegführung so gelegt, dass alle anwesenden Hügel (davon gibt es dort etliche!) überquert wurden. Es kamen mit Sicherheit so einige hm zusammen. Ich habe nicht umsonst knapp 2 1/2 Stunden gebraucht. Der Dackel liegt jetzt auch im Körbchen und schläft erschöpft... 
War aber trotzdem nicht verkehrt!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Pimper (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich rechne gerade: 14 km in 2,5 Stunden sind 5,6 km/h.

Hast du die ganze Zeit geschoben ?

P.S. Dass die Wartburg zufällig gerade von der Sonne beschienen wurde ist ein grandioser Glückstreffer. Geiles Foto.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Dezember 2020)

Hier noch ein paar Bilderchen vom Samstag


----------



## MDewi (22. Dezember 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> @FR-Sniper.....sogar mit epischer Nebelkulisse
> Anhang anzeigen 1172506


Ist ein Kalenderbild wert ....


----------



## RoDeBo (22. Dezember 2020)

Kleine Tour mit Ausblick bevor es nur noch regnet...


----------



## MDewi (22. Dezember 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Kleine Tour mit Ausblick bevor es nur noch regnet...
> Anhang anzeigen 1174062
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1174063
> ...


Jo, mit dem Regen hast du Recht .... 😜
nur - by the way - where is these platporm ....... 
dachte, ich kenne diese Ausichtspunkte in der Region ...
wohl nicht alle ... ☹️


----------



## sibu (22. Dezember 2020)

Die Plattform ist auf der Rabenlay, oberhalb der Fundstelle des Oberkasseler Menschen. Von dort geht ein schöner Wanderpfad, der Nücker Felsenweg, runter nach Oberkassel - aber nur für geübte Wanderer .


----------



## rumigali (22. Dezember 2020)

MDewi schrieb:


> Ist ein Kalenderbild wert ....


Vielen Dank!!!!! Ja, die alte Eiche und der Nebel das hat schon was...


----------



## rumigali (23. Dezember 2020)

Habe die Woche nochmal das schöne Wetter genutzt und den hiesigen Skigebiet einen Besuch abgstattet. War zwar alles Kunstschnee was den Spass aber keinen Abbruch tat...Auf jeden Fall war ich unter all den Skitourengehern der Exot 










und only for FR-Sniper 



Wünsche allen ein frohes und gesundes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Dezember 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ich rechne gerade: 14 km in 2,5 Stunden sind 5,6 km/h.
> 
> Hast du die ganze Zeit geschoben ?
> 
> P.S. Dass die Wartburg zufällig gerade von der Sonne beschienen wurde ist ein grandioser Glückstreffer. Geiles Foto.



Geschoben habe ich eher weniger, nur ein paar zu steile Anstiege und nicht fahrbare Abfahrten. Aber wenn der Dackel dabei ist, geht es eben nicht so schnell. Er macht maximal 7-8 km/h. Da ist Entschleunigen angesagt, am besten sind lange allmähliche Anstiege.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen schöne Feiertage!!!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Dezember 2020)

rumigali schrieb:


> und only for FR-Sniper
> Anhang anzeigen 1174287



 ich hoffe wir bekommen mal eine gemeinsame Tour hin!!!


----------



## rumigali (23. Dezember 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hoffe wir bekommen mal eine gemeinsame Tour hin!!!


das hoffe ich auch, ist eh längst überfällig...dann gibts den Doppelstoppie


----------



## Wilbi69 (26. Dezember 2020)

Frohe Weihnachten an die fatte Familie. Leider hats trotz Polarluft bisher nicht für Schnee gereicht. 





Ich kann Euch gar nicht sagen wie sehr ich am gleichen Bike nur durch den Reifenwechsel gerade wieder den Fatboy geniesse


----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. Dezember 2020)

An Heiligabend bei Sonnenschein aus der Stadt rausgefahren auf den Feldi im Taunus, der sich in einer nasskalten Wolke versteckt hatte, was dann auch dem Zustand der Trails entsprach:



Gestern gab es dann endlich den versprochenen Schnee, wenn auch nur hauchdünn. Ist aber okay, da es für Frost nicht reicht, da würden grössere Schneemengen wieder nur Albinomatsch bedeuten:





Immerhin deutlich trockener runtergekommen, richtig matschig wurde es dann erst bei der Bürgelplatte.
Dann wünsche ich ebenso allen noch einen geschmeidigen Ausklang der Festtage


----------



## RoDeBo (26. Dezember 2020)

Auch von dieser Stelle frohe Restfeiertage mit ein paar Bildern meiner 2. Weihnachten Morgenrunde entlang der üblichen Verdächtigen...





ich habe jetzt auch so ne moderne swat-box...

























sram sagt ja schon lange: weg mit dem Umwerfer... der Wald jetzt offensichtlich auch...🤔


----------



## docrobin (26. Dezember 2020)

Bei Sprühregen und 2 Grad waren wir gestern faul. Also gab es heute etwas nachzuholen. Start war in Graupa, wo einst Richard Wagner komponierte.





Dann weiter durch den Liebethaler Grund, in dem nicht nur die Felsen, sondern auch einige "Lost Places" faszinieren.










Mit dem entsprechenden Fotofilter sehen sie noch uriger aus als in natura. Der heute leider recht stark frequentierte Wanderweg führt weiter durch die Lohmener Klamm und ins Wesenitztal. Matsch und Felsen bieten hier viele Gelegenheiten, die Vorteile des Fatty auszukosten.







Durch's Lieblingstal ging es dann rauf zum Kohlberg, runter nach Wünschendorf und wieder steil bergan zum Doberberg. Ein paar Graupelschauer ließen ein wenig Winterfeeling aufkommen, aber der in der Ferne erkennbare Schnee im Erzgebirge ist für uns z. Zt. leider nicht erreichbar.




Aber vielleicht wird es bei uns irgendwann auch noch was mit dem Schnee. Bis dahin kämpfen wir uns weiter unverdrossen durch den Schlamm. Der Winterpokal läßt grüßen.


----------



## bikebecker (26. Dezember 2020)

Gude



Kleine Reharunde im Stadwald, nur Matsch und Pfützen und kein Schnee. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Starter77 (26. Dezember 2020)

Frohe Weihnachten 😃







Zumindest etwas Frost


----------



## rumigali (26. Dezember 2020)

Heute auch eine schöne Feiertagsrunde gefahren. Nachdem im Tal kaum Schnee liegt wurden wir in den Bergen oberhalb 1000m dann durch reichlich Schnee entschädigt. Geniale Abfahrt mit ca. 20cm Neuschnee, also perfekte Bedingungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (28. Dezember 2020)

Gestern Abend endlich der ersehnte Schneefall. Also heute los und Spuren ziehen aber viel war nicht mehr da. 









Höhenmeter waren angesagt um noch so etwas wie eine Schneedecke zu finden. Aber auch die wird nicht mehr lange da sein. Für die ersten Spuren in diesem Winter hat´s aber vorerst gereicht!


----------



## docrobin (28. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns waren heute nur die Pfützen und am Ende der Tour die Zehen und Finger gefroren. Die Tour mit vielen Highlights hat trotzdem großen Spass gemacht.



An der Großen Röder



Schloß Hermsdorf (mit wunderschönem Landschaftspark)



Vorgarten"kunst" aus Schnapsflaschen in Medingen



Feldweg mit Misthaufen und Strohballen



Schwimmender Schwibbogen in Bärnsdorf



Selten so viele Pferde gesehen wie heute



Fatty am Leuchtturm Moritzburg


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2020)

Gestern auf der Suche nach Schnee





Und auf dem Feldberg erst mal ein trocknes Trikot anziehen


----------



## Starter77 (28. Dezember 2020)

Hier war vor der Tür auch nichts. Ein paar HM später:






😃👍


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Dezember 2020)

Kleine Vater Sohn Runde, einfach nur phantastisch 🤜🤛


----------



## Eddy2012 (29. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns gab es in den Höhenlage auch ein wenig Schnee, als guter Anfang genehmigt...

Anhang anzeigen 1177370


















Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopaul (29. Dezember 2020)

.... und nur dein treuer Dackel-Kamerad hat dich davon abgehalten die Schanze runter zu radeln.....?


----------



## Eddy2012 (29. Dezember 2020)

dopaul schrieb:


> .... und nur dein treuer Dackel-Kamerad hat dich davon abgehalten die Schanze runter zu radeln.....?



Von wegen runter  -  hoch!!!


----------



## rumigali (29. Dezember 2020)

Frau Holle hat es gut gemeint und uns mit Schnee bis ins Tal bedacht...kleiner Funride auf meiner Hausrunde bei bestem Wetter.


----------



## docrobin (29. Dezember 2020)

Sonne hatten wir heute auch, aber leider nur ein bißchen Puderzucker, der sich über den Vormittag schnell wieder verflüchtigte.



Übrig blieb ein mehr oder weniger zäher Schlamm, so dass es heute nur eine kurze Runde um Gönnsdorf wurde. Den Fernsehturm hatten wir zur Orientierung immer fest im Blick.



Elche haben wir zwar wieder keine gesehen, aber ein paar nette Trails lassen sich im 15km-Radius immer finden.


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Dezember 2020)




----------



## RoDeBo (29. Dezember 2020)

Hier weiter vergebliches Warten auf den Schnee...


----------



## bikebecker (29. Dezember 2020)

Hallo 
Hier ist auch nix weiß, dafür habe wir anständige Fatbikeständer.



Und einen neuen Turm haben wir auch. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. Dezember 2020)

Finde das Fatbike


----------



## 2378TCDD (30. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal eine für mich ungewöhnliche "Langstrecke" (60km) ohne Singletrail gemacht. Am Bodensee leider schneefrei (immerhin ohne Nebel) bei -2°C los gen Nordosten




Dann auf dem "Hügel" Richtung Sigmaringen doch noch selektiv etwas Schnee 



Fatbikewindschutz:



Hmm, die Idee hatten schon andere davor 😇:



über Meßkirch



dann nach Sigmaringen an der Donau mit ner edlen Fatbikegarage im Hintergrund 



Morgen darf die fätte braune Wildsau wieder auf Wege <2m (natürlich nur schieben )
Enjoy!


----------



## bikebecker (30. Dezember 2020)

Hallo 
Auf dem Altkönig. 



Endlich im Schnee. 



Unterwegs zufällig ein paar Freunden begegnet. 



Wir waren zum Glück sehr früh im Taunus, auf dem Heimweg war eine Völkerwanderung unterwegs. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (30. Dezember 2020)

Heute eine Runde im schweren feuchten Schnee bei Bern.
War echt hart und teilweise matschig. 
Natürlich sehe erholsam.


----------



## docrobin (30. Dezember 2020)

Grüße aus der Dresdner Heide


----------



## N4rcotic (30. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal wieder im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs mit dem Cube Nutrail. Bis auf kalte Füße wie immer eine geile Tour


----------



## F7 Uli (31. Dezember 2020)

Ihr habt alle so schöne Schneebilder 👍😎 In Berlin am Tegler See war nur Sonnenschein 🌞👌😎☺️


----------



## Burba (31. Dezember 2020)

N4rcotic schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs mit dem Cube Nutrail. Bis auf kalte Füße wie immer eine geile TourAnhang anzeigen 1178530Anhang anzeigen 1178531Anhang anzeigen 1178532


im Schnee kommt die grelle Farbe gut...


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes , gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## Fatster (31. Dezember 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes , gesundes neues Jahr
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1178744
> Anhang anzeigen 1178750Anhang anzeigen 1178752Anhang anzeigen 1178759Anhang anzeigen 1178765



Wieso Du nicht noch einen Gang runtergeschalten hast, silberner Jedi? 

Gestürzt vielleicht so Du nicht wärst


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wieso Du nicht noch einen Gang runtergeschalten hast, silberner Jedi?
> 
> Gestürzt vielleicht so Du nicht wärst


Mein lieber junger Mann !

Da hätte schalten nicht geholfen , nachdem das Vorderrad unbedingt eine andere Richtung einschlagen wollte als ich


----------



## Eddy2012 (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr!!! 





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (31. Dezember 2020)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr!!!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Lars


Dem schließe ich mich gerne an. Wenn es nächstes Jahr so weitergeht und wir alle gesund bleiben, gibt es nichts zu meckern.



Blick zum Borsberg



Manchmal ist das Leben doch ein Ponyhof.



Kanalweg im Friedrichsgrund



War da was?



Wintersonne an der Elbe
Kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Joki (31. Dezember 2020)




----------



## rsu (31. Dezember 2020)

Heute noch schnell eine schöne Jahresabschlusstour, zuletzt war ich mehr mit dem Brett als auf zwei Rädern unterwegs. Dank den Schneeschuhgängern tolle Wege und weil schon spät, ganz alleine Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!

Auf der Auffahrt bzw Querung. Der Berg hinten musste wegen Zeit leider ausfallen



Damit die Wanderer morgen was zu schauen haben 



Endlich am Sattel



Abfahrt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Dezember 2020)

Was will man am letzten Tag dieses verrückten Jahres anfangen? Na im Schnee mit dem Dicken unterwegs sein! Also mit @sorgenfrei und @Speedskater den Feldberg (im Taunus) unsicher gemacht, unten war der Untergrund so ähnlich wie Nutella, aber oben die wahre Pracht, so ein richtiger Kampf gegen die Elemente. Bergab war die reine Freude, einige neue achterbahnartige Trails oder zumindest hab ich die vor lauter Schnee nicht erkannt .





*Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch und dass Ihr in 2021 alles bekommt, was ihr in 2020 vermisst habt!*

Hier ein kleines Filmchen von unserem Ritt, bei den spektakulären Singletrail Downhills hatte leider niemand Lust zu filmen


----------



## rumigali (31. Dezember 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was will man am letzten Tag dieses verrückten Jahres anfangen? Na im Schnee mit dem Dicken unterwegs sein! Also mit @sorgenfrei und @Speedskater den Feldberg (im Taunus) unsicher gemacht, unten war der Untergrund so ähnlich wie Nutella, aber oben die wahre Pracht, so ein richtiger Kampf gegen die Elemente. Bergab war die reine Freude, einige neue achterbahnartige Trails oder zumindest hab ich die vor lauter Schnee nicht erkannt .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1179242
> 
> ...


schaut nach mächtig Spass aus , da bekommt man gleich Bock zum biken
Schließe mich an und wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr


----------



## N4rcotic (31. Dezember 2020)

Guten Rutsch 😎👍🏻 Letzte Fahrt für 2020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Dezember 2020)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was will man am letzten Tag dieses verrückten Jahres anfangen? Na im Schnee mit dem Dicken unterwegs sein! Also mit @sorgenfrei und @Speedskater den Feldberg (im Taunus) unsicher gemacht, unten war der Untergrund so ähnlich wie Nutella, aber oben die wahre Pracht, so ein richtiger Kampf gegen die Elemente. Bergab war die reine Freude, einige neue achterbahnartige Trails oder zumindest hab ich die vor lauter Schnee nicht erkannt .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1179242
> 
> ...


JumboJim im Schnee......unfahrbar!🤫
Guten Rutsch euch allen😘


----------



## rumigali (31. Dezember 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> JumboJim im Schnee......unfahrbar!


von wegen.....zum gepflegten carven unschlagbar


----------



## RoDeBo (31. Dezember 2020)

Auch hier letzte Runde 2020...allen auch von mir einen guten Rutsch !









Trotz höchstem Punkt noch immer kein Schnee in Sicht...







Kleiner Vergleich 31.12.2019 und 31.12.2020...


----------



## ziploader (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich komme mit den JJ erstaunlich weit. 
Ab einer bestimmten Schneehöhe steige ich auf das Spliboard um.


----------



## versteher (31. Dezember 2020)

Das Bike-Jahr 2020 habe ich heute schneefrei ausklingen lassen.
Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch in ein wundervolles neues Jahr!


----------



## Wilbi69 (31. Dezember 2020)

Kommt gut ins Neue Jahr .Grüsse mit Blick auf den See mit der Insel Mainau zum Jahresabschluss


----------



## HAT (1. Januar 2021)

Bilder von der letzten 2020er Tour. Herrlich!!


----------



## docrobin (1. Januar 2021)

Heute haben wir uns gedacht: "Wenn schon kein Schnee, dann wenigstens Sand." Aber der Reihe nach. Erst einmal rein in die Junge Heide.



Dann den Keuchbergweg hinaufgekeucht ...



... bis zu den Oltersteinen - angeblich einst eine heidnische Kultstätte.



Dann an der Meridiansäule in Rähnitz vorbei nach Wilschdorf.






Hinunter in den Friedrichsgrund ...



...  von dort aus zurück in die Heide und schließlich zum Spielen in den gigantischen Sandkasten.






Das Fatty hat sich dort sichtlich wohlgefühlt, und für uns war es ein gelungener Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Januar 2021)

docrobin schrieb:


> Heute haben wir uns gedacht: "Wenn schon kein Schnee, dann wenigstens Sand." Aber der Reihe nach. Erst einmal rein in die Junge Heide.
> Anhang anzeigen 1179684
> Dann den Keuchbergweg hinaufgekeucht ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1179685
> ...


Tolle Bilder   
Aber sag mal , wieso schleppst Du eigentlich einen Sattel mit wenn Du sowieso nur im Stehen radelst


----------



## Onkel_Bob (1. Januar 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder
> Aber sag mal , wieso schleppst Du eigentlich einen Sattel mit wenn Du sowieso nur im Stehen radelst



Guter Einwand 

Klar fahr' ich normalerweise im Sitzen. Aber für das Foto kommt immer die Regie-Anweisung "Los, aus dem Sattel! Sieht dynamischer aus!"

Ich bin ja schon froh, dass ich nicht auch noch dauernd Stoppies machen muss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (1. Januar 2021)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon froh, dass ich nicht auch noch dauernd Stoppies machen muss ...


......der war gut!!!!!!


----------



## hw_doc (1. Januar 2021)

Erste Tour des Jahres. Aus dem flachen Niedersachsen muss man schon etwas nach Schnee suchen...





Kein E-Antrieb, hier wird noch gedieselt...





Zum Auerhahn sowieso:




Genau zwei Stunden von Tür zu Schnee...




























Neujahrs-Reste - in C-Z hatte nur der Dönermann geöffnet...













Edit: Bud & Lou haben mal wieder auf ganzer Linie überzeugt. Allerdings verlässt mich die X-Fusion-Stütze wohl nun bald - sie hat ordentlich Öl gesuppt und will besonders bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr ganz freiwillig ausfahren... Und irgendwie glaube ich, dass ich beim Nachsehen auf einen Defekt der Nabe stoßen werde - also lass ich das besser...  B)

Fast vergessen - ich schließe mich den Worten der Zugbeleiterin auf meinem Rückweg an an: "Ich hoffe, dass das Gute gewinnt."


----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. Januar 2021)

Diese Farbe.....😍😍😍😍😍


so britisch


----------



## hw_doc (1. Januar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Diese Farbe.....😍😍😍😍😍
> 
> 
> so britisch



Das ist korrekt!  B)


----------



## Starter77 (1. Januar 2021)

Das Kona ist halt ein Top Rad 😃
Das ist ein "L" oder?


----------



## hw_doc (1. Januar 2021)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Das Kona ist halt ein Top Rad 😃
> Das ist ein "L" oder?



Ein Top-Rad mit lästigem HInterbau-Standard (in dieser Generation...)...
Ja, ist ein L.


----------



## Starter77 (1. Januar 2021)

Joytech-Nabe? Ist das ein Kona Eigengewächs? Ansonsten eine Hope verbauen...


----------



## hw_doc (1. Januar 2021)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Joytech-Nabe? Ist das ein Kona Eigengewächs? Ansonsten eine Hope verbauen...



Ja. Das wäre mein Plan C - falls ich nachsehen sollte. Oder falls ich noch eine QR-Nabe hab, könnte ich vermutlich die Endkappen aufbohren (lassen).


----------



## Starter77 (1. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich das richtig erkenne ist hier eine Pro 2 EVO mit HUB 238 Kappen hier im Rad verbaut. Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter.


Da Bilderthread









Oder um beiden Dingen gerecht zu werden:




Ist aber aus 2018...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. Januar 2021)

🥰


----------



## rumigali (1. Januar 2021)

Schöne Neujahrstour heute durch gefühlt mehrere Klimazonen. Von Schnee über Eis bis zum komplett trockenen Trail war alles dabei....


----------



## docrobin (1. Januar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Diese Farbe.....😍😍😍😍😍
> 
> 
> so britisch


Racing Green 👍🏻


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. Januar 2021)

Heute Vormittag in Brotterode - Feeling fast wie auf der Seiser Alm...





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Frank79 (2. Januar 2021)

leider eine sehr matschige Angelegenheit im Moment ...


----------



## maddn11 (2. Januar 2021)

Immer auf die kleinen Dicken: 24er Kinderfatty, ein Riesenspaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (2. Januar 2021)

Gestartet sind wir heute in der Nähe von Schloss Weesenstein, das wir uns aber als Schmankerl bis zum Schluss aufgehoben haben. Gleich zu Beginn der Tour musste erst ein Beweisfoto gemacht werden, dass der Sattel am Fatty nicht umsonst angebaut wurde (Gruß an @Allgaeufex ).



Das Sitzenbleiben hätte sich aber auch aus anderen Gründen angeboten. Bergab flog uns der Matsch heute nur so um die Ohren.



Aus dem Müglitztal haben wir uns erst einmal auf schmalen Trails den Berg hinauf gekämpft. Für das Fatty wurde es mitunter ganz schön eng.



Oben in Schmorsdorf haben wir dann die 1000jährige Linde bewundert.



Über verschlammte Feldwege ging es von dort wieder runter ins Tal und nach einer kurzen Teepause noch einmal steil hinauf zur Prinzenbank.



Von dort führt ein schöner S2-Trail hinab, der sich auch mit kalten Fingern ganz gut fahren ließ.






An der Müglitz rollten wir dann zurück zum Highlight der Tour: Schloss Weesenstein, einem der schönsten Schlösser Sachsens.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (2. Januar 2021)

Wie die restliche Taunusfraktion war ich auch mal Richtung grosser Feldberg unterwegs. Dabei fing die erste Tour im neuen Jahr gestern erstmal mit einem Plattfuss an.

War in der Nähe der Tanke in Kronberg, wo ich dann gemerkt hab, dass mein Ersatzschlauch ein französisches Ventil hat. 
Bin dann aber nach einem anfangs total überlaufenen Fuchstanzweg schliesslich doch noch auf einen relativ leeren Feldberg hoch gekommen (wenn auch nicht ganz so leer wie aufm Foto):



Heute die gleiche Tour ohne Boxenstop und ohne den gestrigen Nebel:

Oben bin ich genau richtig zu einem Fototermin gekommen zu dem die Bergwacht einen Heli der Rennleitung eingeladen hat, an den ich mich dann auch als Trittbrettfahrer drangehängt hab (an den Fototermin, nicht den Heli):

Und noch ein kleiner Blick auf Oberreifenberg:



Dann allen noch ein fättes neues Jahr


----------



## Dagon (3. Januar 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute den Zwift Gran Fondo fahren, aber Rollentraining gibt‘s noch genug und wenn schon mal ordentlich Schnee liegt...


----------



## Frostfalke (3. Januar 2021)

Heute früh im Flachland - SCHNEEEEEEEEE (haben wir hier im Schnitt leider nur 1,5 Tage im Jahr). Alles stehen und liegen gelassen, Fatbike geschnappt und raus!


----------



## bikebecker (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo 
Nachdem im Taunus unten nur Matsch und oben nur Menschen sind haben wir lieber eine Tour im Umland gemacht. 









Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 
Gruß


----------



## docrobin (3. Januar 2021)

Auch wir sind heute losgefahren, bevor das Müsli verdaut war. Das kann ich eigentlich gar nicht leiden, aber der Schnee und das angekündigte Tauwetter zogen uns vor die Tür. Wenigstens eine kleine Urlaubsabschlussrunde direkt vor der Haustür sollte es noch werden.






Wir waren natürlich nicht die ersten im Wald, aber wenigstens hier und da konnten wir noch eine Firstline ziehen.



Am Stausee war wie immer einiges los, aber es ist einfach jedes Mal wieder schön dort.



Nach zwei Stunden zog es uns dann wieder in die Wärme und wir machten uns auf den Rückweg.



Schnell noch Räder putzen, unter die Dusche und den Kamin anwerfen. Eine gelungene Runde zum Abschluss eines sehr erholsamen Weihnachtsurlaubs. So könnte es gerne weitergehen, aber morgen ist leider wieder der Bürojob angesagt.


----------



## Berganbeter (3. Januar 2021)

So,heute den ersten Henderson Capuccino im neuen Jahr draussen verdrückt:


----------



## Berganbeter (3. Januar 2021)

Und eines ist fix: ich brauch noch einen Henderson !


----------



## Pimper (3. Januar 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Und eines ist fix: ich brauch noch einen Henderson !



Kauf dir endlich mal die Titanversion und stell mal ein paar Bilder ein  ...


----------



## Speedskater (3. Januar 2021)

Heute im Taunus war klasse. Die Zufahrtstrassen zum Feldberg waren gesperrt und nachdem wir uns ein paar km von den mit dem Auto erreichbaren Parkplätzen entfernt hatten, war wir recht einsam.









Am Sandplacken auf der Kreuzung im Kreis fahren ist normalerweise eher ungesund.








Auf dem Feldberg war auch nicht viel los.




Abwärts ging es auf den üblichen Tails.












Meine dünnbereiften Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (3. Januar 2021)

Boah, ich hatte hier an der tollen Bilderflut einiges aufzuarbeiten. Das Fattie hatte ich letztes Jahr (aus diversen Gründen) kaum bewegt #AscheaufmeinHaupt und schon fast vergessen, wie geil das ist.
Heute war ein richtiger Yeeeehaaa-Tag mit fatem Grinsen im Gesicht
Mit der Family ab in den Schnee, erst drei Kids mit dem Schlitten gezogen und dann alleine weiter

Der gelbe Bah-Schnee ist nicht von mir




Herrliche Verhätnisse



Päuschen auf eisgekühlter Panoramaliege



Unbekannte Trails entdeckt


----------



## Berganbeter (3. Januar 2021)

Pimper schrieb:


> Kauf dir endlich mal die Titanversion und stell mal ein paar Bilder ein  ...


Wollte ich eh.Nur ist mir der Rahmen zu lang,die Züge sind aussenverlegt und die Frage welcher Hinterbau es werden sollte konnte ich mir nicht beantworten.Welche Gabel soll ich nehmen? Entweder auch Titan,dann teuer,oder Carbon.Federgabel gibts bei meinen Fattys in absehbarer Zeit nicht.Bleibt nur noch mehr Flex und Gewichtsersparniss von ca.500Gramm.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (3. Januar 2021)

Hi A., da sind wir heute auf dem Feldi wohl mal wieder knapp aneinander vorbeigefahren. Bin wie üblich den Fuchstanzweg hoch. Nach Parkchaos in Falkenstein die letzten zwei Tage durften heute keine Autos mehr nach Falkenstein hoch fahren. Fuchstanzweg war trotzdem noch ganz gut besucht und am Fuxi wars wieder ziemlich voll. Ab da war es dann tatsächlich deutlich ruhiger.  
Ich hoffe mal, dass der Winter uns noch ne Weile erhalten bleibt, cu


----------



## Speedskater (3. Januar 2021)

Hi Ursinator, wir waren nur vorne am Kiosk etwas trinken und sind dann den Downhiller runter.
Fährst Du die Woche noch mal im Taunus rum?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (3. Januar 2021)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal wieder Arbeitswoche vor mir, daher hoffe ich, dass es nächstes Wochenende immer noch weiss ist.
Ihr seid aber nicht etwa "die Downhill" runter? Na ja, der Flowtrail fälllt ja im Moment auch unter _verbotene Früchte sind die süßesten_


----------



## nailz (3. Januar 2021)

nailz schrieb:


> Mit der Family ab in den Schnee, erst drei Kids mit dem Schlitten gezogen


quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## Wilbi69 (4. Januar 2021)

Gestern fatter Huradax Ausritt mit ein wenig weisser Pracht in Begleitung einer schmäler bereiften Dame 


dann gings auf den ersten hausgemachten DH 


die Drops und Jumps von Chris habe ich leider nicht auf Foto










ein toller fatter Tag .Eine gute Woche wünsche ich Euch


----------



## Lenny911 (4. Januar 2021)

Auch hier Schnee bis in tiefere Lagen gestern. Leider musste noch eine Spätschicht erledigt werden eh es heute los gehen konnte. Zum Glück nicht so viele Leute getroffen, wie in den Medien am Wochenende gesagt wurde! Allerdings war ich auch nicht an den Hotspots und bei den meisten geht die Arbeit wieder los. Gut so!













Auch ein Singletrail sollte nicht fehlen...





...es musste nämlich noch das Stürzen geübt werden .









Der zweite Abgang war etwas unsanft, aber was will man erwarten bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt und ohne Bodenfrost. Spaß hat´s trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Januar 2021)

Schöner ruhiger Montagsausritt   





















Da hinten im Tal wars aber ganz schön Zapfig 🥶


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. Januar 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schöner ruhiger Montagsausritt



In der Tat - gar kein Motor zu hören gewesen!  B)


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Januar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> In der Tat - gar kein Motor zu hören gewesen!  B)


Dann schau nochmal ganz genau 😅


----------



## JensXTR (5. Januar 2021)

Heute bei nasskalten 0 Grad ne schöne Runde gedreht. Bei uns gibt es leider noch keinen wirklichen Schnee.


----------



## Mike44 (5. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Feldberg Info, Flow Trail würde ich mir zutrauen.
Bleib aber weiter zwischen Sandplacken und Herzberg da wir die Arschpaltten auf den Rucksack geschnallt haben und zwischendurch den Schnee ohne Bike genießen und dort kaum ein Wanderer ist.
Werde morgen mit dem Cube fahren mal schauen wies, geht hat 29/2.4 drauf.
Und mal vorsichtig ein paar Passagen vom Tümpel antesten.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (6. Januar 2021)

Eifel endlich auch Fat-Wetter. Direkt raus🥳


----------



## monkeyfat (6. Januar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Januar 2021)

Viel Schnee von oben, viel aufgeweichter Boden von unten. Garniert mit Bachdurchquerung 🤘🍻

Mehr als normales fahren geht aktuell wegen 2 gebrochenen Rippen nicht. Hab 100 Meter aufm Trail probiert geht aber Schmerztechnisch gar nicht. 😑


----------



## versteher (6. Januar 2021)

Autsch! 
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Starter77 (6. Januar 2021)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## 2378TCDD (6. Januar 2021)

Schnee am (Boden-)See, endlich. 
Die dicke braune Wildsau ist schon ganz unruhig...



Der Mindestabstand von 1.5m zwischen Absprung und Landung wurde stehts eingehalten.... 









Leider zu kurz, deswegen 2nd run double fun !


----------



## Lenny911 (6. Januar 2021)

Gute Besserung @Schafmuhkuh!


----------



## Curtis_Newton (6. Januar 2021)

Der Heimweg nach der Arbeit direkt Mal ausgedehnt.


----------



## ufp (6. Januar 2021)

Endlich auch Sch(n)ee im WWW - Weiten Wiener Wald:


----------



## Wilbi69 (7. Januar 2021)

Schnell die Arbeit znterbrochen und heim zum Schnee. Zu zweit machts mehr Freude und Schwager fuhr auf meinem Fatboy mit 















traumhaft


----------



## Eddy2012 (7. Januar 2021)

Stimmt, zu zweit macht´s mehr Spaß...






So stell ich mir den Winter vor!!!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## shibby68 (7. Januar 2021)

Mittwoch am Donnerstag.... Total irre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Bonn (8. Januar 2021)

Gruss aus Graubünden


----------



## rumigali (8. Januar 2021)

Schöne Tour heute auf einen Gipfel der sonst im Winter kaum fahrbar ist wegen der Schneehöhe. Da momentan noch eher wenig davon liegt hab ich das heute ausgenutzt. Bis auf den Anstieg zum Gipfel alles gut fahrbar....lediglich die Sonne ließ mich etwas hängen






dieser herrliche Trail vom Gipfelkreuz runter....ein Traum


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Januar 2021)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Stimmt, zu zweit macht´s mehr Spaß...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1183437
> 
> ...


Ich liebe deinen Hund  🥰 Der Kleine ist süss 🤗


----------



## Curtis_Newton (8. Januar 2021)

Wo jetzt....?🤔🙈


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Januar 2021)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Viel Schnee von oben, viel aufgeweichter Boden von unten. Garniert mit Bachdurchquerung 🤘🍻
> 
> Mehr als normales fahren geht aktuell wegen 2 gebrochenen Rippen nicht. Hab 100 Meter aufm Trail probiert geht aber Schmerztechnisch gar nicht. 😑
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1182913Gute Besserung


----------



## docrobin (9. Januar 2021)

In der Hoffnung, der Matsch wäre inzwischen gefroren, haben wir uns heute so weit wie möglich  auf einer Höhe zwischen 300 und 400 m bewegt, was im 15 km-Radius um die Wohnung schon ein wenig Planung voraussetzt. Von der Haustür weg führte die Runde erst einmal zum Rittergut Gönnsdorf.



Das Gutshaus ist zwar nicht im besten Zustand, aber der Park ist im Schnee recht schön anzusehen.



Vorbei am "Fernsehturmblick" ...



... führte der Weg durchs Schönfelder Hochland zu einer alten Windmühle ...



.. und weiter hinauf zum Triebenberg, der mit 383 m höchsten Erhebung Dresdens. Dort hatte man bei dem trüben Wetter zwar überhaupt keine Aussicht (hier der Blick in Richtung Elbe ), ...



... dafür hatten aber ein paar Jungs einige kleine Schanzen gebaut, von denen @Onkel_Bob gleich mal eine ausprobieren musste.



Während ich mich mit meinem Schmalbereiften nach der Landung mächtig schwer tat, die Richtung zu halten, ließ sich das Fatty fast gar nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Der kleine Sprung und die anschließende Abfahrt (immer im Slalom um die Rodler herum) waren das Salz in der Suppe der heutigen Tour. Mit einigen fast schon gespentischen Ausblicken ging es von dort aus über die Gönnsdorfer Höhe nachhause.






Da der Matsch doch noch nicht überall gefroren und der Hintern entsprechend nass und kalt war, haben die zwei Stunden heute voll und ganz gereicht. Und dank Heizdecke und Kamin bin ich inzwischen auch wieder von oben bis unten durchgewärmt. Schön war's.


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Januar 2021)

Ich habe hier ganz schön lange nicht mehr reingeschaut.........
Und ich bin ganz schön lange nicht mehr Fatbike gefahren (abgesehen von einer Demo im Spätsommer). 

Und jedes Jahr denke ich- was für ein Fehler!!!!!!!
...und: war das immer schon so anstrengend?


----------



## Berganbeter (9. Januar 2021)

So ist das eben wenn man nur mit dünnen Reifen fährt,da kriegt man halt keine Kondi zsam😂😂😂!
Spass😀! Wenn du Nates mit Draht und mit Schlauch fährst,der Schnee patzig ist und dann noch bergauf,das kann ich mir vorstellen das das streng wird.


----------



## Brezensalzer (9. Januar 2021)

Endlich auch bei uns Winter:



​Hier fährt gerade Herr Harald Töpfer - nicht sichtbar wegen seines Tarnmäntelchens ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (10. Januar 2021)




----------



## CC. (10. Januar 2021)

Wer war das am Freitag mit dem Pole auf dem Wank? Würde mich interessieren,  wie die Abfahrt auf der Nordseite ging. Südseitig wars brutal eisig...


----------



## Wilbi69 (10. Januar 2021)

Impressionen und fatte Freude im Winter...und endlich mal wieder den Sohnemann dabei ..was will ein Vater mehr


----------



## 2378TCDD (10. Januar 2021)

Heute am Bodanrück (auch am Bodensee quasi 15km von Wilbi entfernt und 200m höher):
Monte Corona Schlittenhügel...   




Dann lieber die Trails und Aussicht geniessen: 






Eine gute Woche allen Fätten


----------



## Chris_Bonn (10. Januar 2021)

Minus 8 Grad, 800 HM bergauf ok.  Bergab: Rucksackvoll Klamotten nötig.


----------



## Speedskater (10. Januar 2021)

Ich habe heute das tolle Wetter genutzt und bin im Taunus zum Steinkopf geradelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (10. Januar 2021)

Als wir heute losfuhren, war am Himmel ein Objekt zu sehen, das sich schon lange nicht mehr hat blicken lassen.🌞



Und wenn man dieses Foto sieht, könnte man meinen, es war überall wunderbar weiß.



Tatsächlich sah es aber an vielen Stellen so aus wie hier auf der Tanzzipfelwiese.



Dementsprechend schnell waren unsere Räder und wir von braunem Modder überzogen. Aber irgendwann kommt ja bekanntlich der Moment, an dem es dann auch egal ist, und man fährt einfach weiter.



Und da in Corona-Zeiten mindestens zehnmal so viele Leute im Wald sind wie sonst, die aus lauter Langeweile an jeder Ecke einen Schneemann bauen, gibt es am Wegesrand auch immer wieder eine Überraschung zu bestaunen.






Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend und eine angenehme Woche


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Januar 2021)

Wieder mal eine Runde Genesungsradeln, bin ich froh wenn die Rippen wieder heile sind. So schöne verschneite Trails die ich heute auslassen musste 😑☹️


----------



## lirasi (10. Januar 2021)

Servus,
jo, 
auch um München endlich mal Wetter um dat DICKE rauszuholen


----------



## Soulist (10. Januar 2021)




----------



## RennerR (10. Januar 2021)

war heute auch unterwegs auf Feld-, Wald- und Wirtschaftswegen...


----------



## monkeyfat (10. Januar 2021)




----------



## RoDeBo (10. Januar 2021)

Auch hier mit etwas suchen endlich etwas Schnee! 😁






Und auch hier allerlei komische Schneemänner...










...wie gesagt...Schneemänner...oder vielleicht eher -frauen...wer weiß?!








am Ende auf jeden Fall bike vollgesaut...




...und alle glücklich!


----------



## Deleted 479645 (10. Januar 2021)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine Runde Genesungsradeln, bin ich froh wenn die Rippen wieder heile sind. So schöne verschneite Trails die ich heute auslassen musste 😑☹️
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1185714Anhang anzeigen 1185715Anhang anzeigen 1185716Anhang anzeigen 1185717


Und ich dacht schon du hast das Pole-Riding an den Nagel gehangen. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Januar 2021)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Und ich dacht schon du hast das Pole-Riding an den Nagel gehangen.
> 
> Gute Besserung!



Pole? An den Nagel hängen? Never, liebe diesen Hobel. Ok eigentlich liebe ich jedes meiner Räder 😄


----------



## hw_doc (10. Januar 2021)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ok eigentlich liebe ich jedes meiner Räder



Auch die Buckligen...  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (11. Januar 2021)

Wochenend- Nachlese vom Rennsteig:

Samstag noch bewölkt









Sonntag bei Kaiserwetter










Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## sibu (11. Januar 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Auch hier mit etwas suchen endlich etwas Schnee! 😁


Wie hast du es geschafft, da durch zukommen: (Nicht nur) Rund um den Asberg waren am Nachmittag Völkerwanderungen unterwegs.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Januar 2021)

Minus 14 Grad 🥶 aber Traumhaft schön 
Also schnell noch mal die 650Hm auf 6Km hoch gestrampelt , bevor der große Schneefall ( laut Wetterbericht  ) Morgen einsetzt


----------



## Speedskater (11. Januar 2021)

Moppel könnte Foto des Tages werden, wenn ihr bissel das Sternchen anklickt.


----------



## RoDeBo (11. Januar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Wie hast du es geschafft, da durch zukommen: (Nicht nur) Rund um den Asberg waren am Nachmittag Völkerwanderungen unterwegs.


...spät gestartet und die Leute weiträumig umfahren...
Waren aber trotzdem noch reichlich Leute unterwegs. Man ahnte voll Schrecken, wie voll es sonst gewesen wäre...

Und weil Bildergalerie mal noch eins vom drögen Weg...


----------



## BigJohn (11. Januar 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> der große Schneefall


Die haben bei uns schon teils 15cm angekündigt. Was kommt dann bitte bei dir erst runter


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Januar 2021)

Am Donnersberg hatte es auch geschneit, und man wurde nicht durch hunderte von schneesuchenden Stadtbewohnern belästigt  Wir waren insgesamt 9 Stunden im Schnee, gestartet um 9:30, am Ende mit Lampe. Epic Shit!


----------



## rumigali (11. Januar 2021)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Moppel könnte Foto des Tages werden, wenn ihr bissel das Sternchen anklickt.


schaut gut aus fürs FdT


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die haben bei uns schon teils 15cm angekündigt. Was kommt dann bitte bei dir erst runter


Na ja , so schlimm wirds wohl nicht werden   
Dienstag bis Donnerstag melden sie etwa 30cm und Samstag/Sonntag noch mal 15 - 20cm im Tal , aber wenns die Hälfte wird bin ich auch schon Zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkeyfat (11. Januar 2021)




----------



## Speedskater (12. Januar 2021)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Moppel könnte Foto des Tages werden, wenn ihr bissel das Sternchen anklickt.



Danke Mädels und Jungs, Moppel ist Foto des Tages.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. Januar 2021)

Meine gestrige Radltour.
Geplant war Abfahrt nach dem Frühstück bei  kuehlen -14Grad Celsius. Leider war die Premiumbremse wieder mal eingefroren und oeffnete nicht.
Mein Opa war 1942/43 mit seinem Porsche in Russland unterwegs. Dem ist das Fahrgestell auch eingefroren.

Ja nun, um 10 Uhr waren es dann mit -8,2 Grad Celsius wärmer und siehe da: Bremse bremst und macht auch wieder auf. Was für meine ersten beiden vereisten An und Abstiege Richtung  Burg Schellenberg doch förderlich ist.
Klamottenauswahl: Jacke, Hose und Handschuhe und Stiefel von 45nrth. Merinowaesche Decathlon.
Für wärmere Temperaturen um Mittag noch Handschuhe von Roeckl und für die Abfahrt Filzlausuniformjacke.


Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk. Reflektoren in Sternform. Es mag ein bedenklicher Style sein - aber es IST ein Style. 


Den letzten beissen die Hunde, aber den ersten zwicken die Pfunde. Aktuell 90 kg nackig sind zu viel. Die Schneestaerke von etwa 20cmist sehr anstrenged, trotz Reifenbreite vo/hi 4.0.



Loipen des Langlaufzentrums Silberhütte gut präpariert.



Seht ihr den Dampf in dieser Tasse? Es kocht der Meister seiner Klasse.
"Erich Schumms Brennstoff in Tablettenform" genannt Esbit - Das hat der Pfadi immer mit 😃😃😃




Und willst Du dann die Abfahrt wagen, tu dies nicht ohne Keks im Magen.


Mittlerweile ists auch fruehlingshaft warm mit etwa -3Grad Celsius. Die 45nrth-Handschuhe sind zu warm und werden durch Roeckl getauscht. 

Leider immer Vandalismus an den smartfonefaehigen kunstvoll gestalteten Infopunkten. Wobei die Wahl von Glasschaum als Werkstoff scho au deppert naiv war.


Pro-Tip: Ellbogenwaermer aus alten Wollsocken. Daugt sauguat 👍👍



Hier war mal eine Art Holzwagenfriedhof. Jede Mnge alter Holzraeder und Heuwagen. Im letzten Jahr wurde es aber abgeräumt. Nur wenige Meter in der Nähe habe ich mal das "Ägypten-Mofa" gefunden. (ich berichtete hier über diese archäologische Zweitaktsensation)


----------



## Onkel_Bob (12. Januar 2021)

Heute wieder einmal ohne @docrobin unterwegs - aber ich hatte den Auftrag, wenigstens ein paar Bilder zu teilen.

Das Fatty freut sich ganz kindisch über den Schnee. Auf rund 350m Höhe ist es zwar nicht viel, aber es reicht für ordentliches Fatbike-Feeling 









Gruß
Onkel_Bob


----------



## rsu (12. Januar 2021)

Der gleiche Gedanke wie manch anderer hier, gestern mal schnell 650 teils steile hm mit dem Fatbike und zu Fuss vernichtet. Bergab teils heisse Rutschpartie im Steilen, da wären Spikes vielleicht gut gewesen. Zwar sonnig aber eisig kalt mit -10 Grad im Tal





Heute dann Kontrastprogramm mit Schneesturm aber wärmer um Null grad. Am Berg wenigstens noch kälter und toller Schnee





Allen viel Spass die jetzt auch im Schnee spielen können ;-)


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. Januar 2021)

DAS ist Berggang. Easy easy.




Heutige Neuschneetour.

Ich war trotz Nachmittagsstunde der erste. Und blieb es auch.

Angenehme 0Grad Celsius und leichter Schneefall.

Ich begegnete aber gestern und heute  einem Stock-Wanderer sowie einem mtb-geplagten Landwirt, die den Eindruck erweckten mich angreifen zu wollen bzw in einen Streit zu verwickeln. Das ist mir sonun schon seit vier Jahren nicht mehr passiert. Beim Landwirt, dem Gollwitzer Bauern von Goesen, war es allerdings schon dunkel und er wusste nicht dass ich aus dem Nachbarort komme. Trotzdem hat mich die redseelige Distanzlosigkeit gewundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (12. Januar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ich begegnete aber gestern und heute einem Stock-Wanderer sowie einem mtb-geplagten Landwirt, die den Eindruck erweckten mich angreifen zu wollen bzw in einen Streit zu verwickeln. Das ist mir sonun schon seit vier Jahren nicht mehr passiert.



...solche Gespräche kann man ja derzeit „aufgrund der aktuellen Situation“ und zwecks Risikominimierung einfach abbrechen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. Januar 2021)

Pimper schrieb:


> ...solche Gespräche kann man ja derzeit „aufgrund der aktuellen Situation“ und zwecks Risikominimierung einfach abbrechen.


Ach, um den Wanderer hätte ich mir nix gschiissen. Obwohl der immer weiter auf meine Seite überlief. 
Aber die Bauersfrau ist eine Schulkameradin meiner Karbol-Lady. Und der Bauer hat sich noch nie so distanzlos aufgeführt. Kann auch sein, dass es der Knecht war. Ich kann keine dreidimensionalen Gesichter unterscheiden und sobald jemand nen anderen Kittel an hat ist er auch "unbekannt".
Und bei gesprochenen Worten weiss ich auch nie diese einzuordnen. 
Werde mal später meine Lady fragen was da losgewesen sein könnte.

Ich denke halt, dass durch die Corona-Touristen und Spontanfreizeitler hier auf dem Land sich grad eine Neid- oder Unverstaendniskultur aufbaut.
Die Stoderer bekommen einen Haufen Geld und haben Kurzarbeitsfreizeit und wuseln dann im outback durch die Gegend. Incl Wildparken auf dem Feldweg oder mit dem Auto gleich ganz rein in den Wald


----------



## lirasi (12. Januar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ach, um den Wanderer hätte ich mir nix gschiissen. Obwohl der immer weiter auf meine Seite überlief.
> Aber die Bauersfrau ist eine Schulkameradin meiner Karbol-Lady. Und der Bauer hat sich noch nie so distanzlos aufgeführt. Kann auch sein, dass es der Knecht war. Ich kann keine dreidimensionalen Gesichter unterscheiden und sobald jemand nen anderen Kittel an hat ist er auch "unbekannt".
> Und bei gesprochenen Worten weiss ich auch nie diese einzuordnen.
> Werde mal später meine Lady fragen was da losgewesen sein könnte.
> ...


du bist zu goil,
bitte mehr von den Stories.
Auch wenn manches schwer verständlich für Hochdeutsche ist


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2021)

Long Time no see... Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht, dass ich mal mit dem Fatbike in die Arbeit fahren würde 😱


----------



## Eddy2012 (13. Januar 2021)

Feierabendrunde auf dem Rennsteig bei Plus- Graden und schwerem, teils verwehtem Neuschnee. Im ungespurten Gelände wäre ich zu Fuß schneller gewesen...







Schön (anstrengend) war´s!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2021)

Diese Bilderflut mit weißerPest geht mir schon auf den Kranz 
zum Glück gibts noch Landschaften mit zwei, drei Farbnuancen mehr... 




und man lernt nie aus... hab im Herbst auf Sylt mit Gartenschlauch und Carambaspray gut gegen Korrosion vorgebeugt. Aber dass sogar Ventilkappen festrotten können, weiß ich erst seit heut morgen


----------



## lirasi (13. Januar 2021)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde auf dem Rennsteig bei Plus- Graden und schwerem, teils verwehtem Neuschnee. Im ungespurten Gelände wäre ich zu Fuß schneller gewesen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1187380Anhang anzeigen 1187381
> 
> ...


am goilsten find i Deinen WauWau


----------



## rumigali (13. Januar 2021)

lirasi schrieb:


> am goilsten find i Deinen WauWau


Da Luki vom Bauernhof bekommt bei jeder Runde die ich fahre sein Leckerli.....heute hat er sich mit einem Küsschen bedankt


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> Da Luki vom Bauernhof bekommt bei jeder Runde die ich fahre sein Leckerli.....heute hat er sich mit einem Küsschen bedankt
> Anhang anzeigen 1187506



Das ist aber nicht Corona-Konform. Die Bayrische Staatsregiertung hat explizit darum gebeten, auch das busseln zu unterlassen.


----------



## N4rcotic (13. Januar 2021)

Fichtelsee im Fichtelgebirge 😍👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (14. Januar 2021)

nun ist auch endlich bei uns Schnee...

musste heute gleich raus.... schön war‘s....


----------



## Oberfoerster (14. Januar 2021)

Des Nachts im Zauberwald....




Wurschtbändelnotbeleuchtung...nachdem zwei Kabelbinder der Kälte nicht standgehalten haben.


----------



## nailz (14. Januar 2021)

Oberfoerster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1188177
> Wurschtbändelnotbeleuchtung...nachdem zwei Kabelbinder der Kälte nicht standgehalten haben.


Besser so als umgekehrt


----------



## glggr (14. Januar 2021)

Bei uns am Bodensee gab‘s nun endlich auch den ersten Schnee. Also schnell nach 8h Homeoffice in Wald, hat Spaß gemacht, vor allem, wenn man Schneeschuh-Wanderer überholt 😂


----------



## Girl (15. Januar 2021)

Letztes Wochenende mal im Harz unterwegs. Zwei hatten ihren Spass, für die Fotografin war es anstrengend zu Fuss.

Bild steht zur Wahl "Foto des Tages" darf gerne ein paar Sterne bekommen.
Danke


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. Januar 2021)

endlich Schnee..aber dann doch kaum fahrbar 








Viel Spass mit und im Schnee


----------



## chris4711 (15. Januar 2021)

Kann man das schon mit Ü40 bekommen? So ne Art präsenile Flucht vor Trägheitserregern wie z.B. Glotze, WLAN... ?
'Musste' gestern Abend auch noch raus.
Draußen ist ja eigentlich immer 100% Qualitätslebenszeit. Im Schnee noch 10% mehr


----------



## RennerR (15. Januar 2021)

heute auch wieder ne kleine Runde gedreht...


----------



## HawG (15. Januar 2021)

....wenn schon grade Schnee Foto Zeit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (15. Januar 2021)

Perfektes Fatbike Foto👌!


----------



## shibby68 (16. Januar 2021)

Wahnsinns Bilder. Hier Mal was für den nullacht15fahrer


----------



## Wilbi69 (16. Januar 2021)

auch 0815 Bilder...aber 120% Freude gehabt dabei..nur das zählt 








Grüsse


----------



## bikebecker (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo 
Im Taunus. 



Unten nur Eis.



Jede Menge umgefallene Bäume. 



Zum Altkönig. 



Oben. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Berganbeter (16. Januar 2021)

Bei uns schneit es auch,ich freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Januar 2021)

Nachdem es gestern fahrtechnisch recht anspruchsvoll war (Wegrutschen wegen Neuschnee auf vereisten Schichten), habe ich meine Sparvorsätze über den Haufen geworfen und doch einen neuen JJ 4.8 montiert, obschon der alte noch nicht zu 100 % abgefahren war, sondern nur zu 80 %. 




Aber es hat sich rentiert: Traktion deutlich besser! Im Übrigen hat sich der JJ 4.8 auch im Schnee bewährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (17. Januar 2021)

an der Obermosel ist dann auch endlich Schnee angekommen










was ein Spass


----------



## JensXTR (17. Januar 2021)

Heute auch wieder im Schnee unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Januar 2021)

im Schnee kann man endlich mal wieder das machen was sich das ganze Jahr auf dem Trail von selbst verbietet!


----------



## docrobin (17. Januar 2021)

Von den 556.780 Einwohnern Dresdens waren heute mindestens 500.000 in der Dresdner Heide unterwegs. Bei dem schönen Schnee und weil man wegen der "Corona-Leine" doch sehr eingeschränkt ist, kann man das natürlich niemandem verdenken.



Aber es war dann doch ganz schön nervig, zwischen den ganzen Fußgängern, Langläufern und Rodlern auf breiten Wegen zwei Stunden lang Slalom zu fahren. Und man musste schnell sein, um mal ein Foto zu machen, auf dem keine fremden Menschen zu sehen sind.



Immerhin kam zwischendurch mal die Sonne raus.



Und es gab auch ein wenig Holzkunst zu bewundern.


----------



## Fatster (17. Januar 2021)

Darf ich vorstellen:

Seine Exzellenz Mammut I., imposanter Herrscher und Beherrscher des Strombergs.


----------



## Deleted 216670 (17. Januar 2021)




----------



## Wilbi69 (17. Januar 2021)

Neuschnee und pain hatten heute die Oberhand und fun war hart erkämpft   





Einen guten Wochenstart aus Konstanz


----------



## rumigali (17. Januar 2021)

Herrliche Neuschneerunde gestern mit meinem Endurospezl....der fand das Fahren im Schnee auch perfekt da der Fatbikeschneepflug vornweg fuhr






only FR-Sniper



und für eine kleine Erfrischung war auch wieder gesorgt


----------



## rumigali (17. Januar 2021)

kleiner Videoschnipsel vom Ride...


----------



## Speedskater (17. Januar 2021)

Wir waren heute im Taunus radeln.

Schnee von Anfang an.




Irgendwo unterwegs, die Jungs haben immer noch keine FätBikes, aber nachdem sie heute ein Probefahrt gemacht hatten, denken sie darüber nach.




Am Feldberg angekommen




Und dann ging es wieder bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (17. Januar 2021)

Servus Beinand
Heute war ich gleich 2x unterwegs weils so schönen Schnee hat...


----------



## shibby68 (17. Januar 2021)




----------



## Speedskater (18. Januar 2021)

Ein Fätbike Bild steht wieder mal zur Auswahl für das Foto des Tages.


----------



## ChristianNO (18. Januar 2021)

Winter ist Waffel-Zeit.

Aktuelle Temperaturen schwanken ein wenig.





Die Tur war so grob bei -14 Grad.

Die Waffel umso mehr verdient.




Da die Loipen noch nicht zu oft gespurt sind, besteht auch mit 4.8" die Gefahr einzusinken, besonders
an Steigungen. Deshalb waren die 5.05" aufgezogen und nicht die JJ mit Spikes. Den grösseren
Rollwiderstand mekrt man deutlich, aber was macht man nicht alles, damit sich unsere Langläufer nicht
aufregen.

















Ich bin noch Bilder vom Sommerurlaub auf dem Rallarvegen schuldig....kommen die Tage

Gruss aus Norwegen


Christian


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2021)

Abends im Neuschnee:


----------



## lirasi (18. Januar 2021)

wie macht man seinen Nachwuchs glücklich?

die Kiddies mit dem Schlitten und der Pappi mit dem FatBike hinterher. Brachte mir ein Sonderlob von meinem Jüngsten ein "Pappi, du bist der Coolste".

Geb zu, könnte schlechter laufen


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2021)

...und gleich nochmal den Schnee genutzt:


----------



## Pimper (18. Januar 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Abends im Neuschnee:



👅👅👅👅👅👅👅👅👅👅

Halt Stil-Polizei ! Fahren se ma rechts ran.

Ist das eine verkehrt rum eingepresste King-Schale ? Wenn ja, dann ist das der Tatbestand einer Vorbereitung einer staatsgefährdenden Straftat. Ist Ihnen das bewußt ?


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2021)

Pimper schrieb:


> 👅👅👅👅👅👅👅👅👅👅
> 
> Halt Stil-Polizei ! Fahren se ma rechts ran.
> 
> ...



Das ist zwar nicht mein Rad, aber es ist jetzt auch nicht so, als würde ich derlei Dinge unterlassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (18. Januar 2021)

Da kriegt man ja Kammerflimmern...

Apropos... was ist das für ein Vorbau ?


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2021)

Pimper schrieb:


> Apropos... was ist das für ein Vorbau ?



Ist ein Paul Boxcar.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Januar 2021)

Umgedrehte King Steuersätze sind das Erkennungszeichen der 4. Generation von RAF-Kämpfern. Muss man wissen.
Die Wahl eines amerikanischen Qualitätsprodukts ist dabei durchaus mit einem Augenzwinkern zu verstehen 

Der Neuschnee ist hier schon wieder nur noch Sulze und Eis. Das will ich nicht auf Fotos bannen 😔


----------



## harni (19. Januar 2021)

Guten Morgen
Nutze auch den Schnee so lange er da ist. 
Gestern Abend 






Heute Sonnenaufgang bei - 7 Grad


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Januar 2021)

harni schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Nutze auch den Schnee so lange er da ist.
> Gestern Abend
> 
> ...


----------



## harni (19. Januar 2021)

Das hab ich gestern auch gedacht aber ich war natürlich gesetzeskonform unterwegs 🙃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (19. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Umgedrehte King Steuersätze sind das Erkennungszeichen der 4. Generation von RAF-Kämpfern. Muss man wissen.
> Die Wahl eines amerikanischen Qualitätsprodukts ist dabei durchaus mit einem Augenzwinkern zu verstehen



Frei nach dem Motto:
Bekämpfe das System, indem du sein Symbol auf den Kopf stellst!


----------



## Fatster (19. Januar 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto:
> Bekämpfe das System, indem du sein Symbol auf den Kopf stellst!



Es gab Zeiten, da wurden Mitglieder, die dieses so vermutet und in wenngleich rüder Form - zu zugegeben später und angeheiterter Stunde - mutmaßlich zum Ausdruck gebracht haben, aus dem Forum ausgeschlossen 

Und weil Galerie:


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Januar 2021)

Gestern letzte Winterfahrt mit Minions 4.8 im schneearmen nördlichen Niederbayern.


Heute wurden die Räder mit den Wrathchild montiert.
Fährt gut auf Eis und trockenem Schnee.


Im Wald entdeckte ich diesen kleinen Schneemann.


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Januar 2021)

harni schrieb:


> Das hab ich gestern auch gedacht aber ich war natürlich gesetzeskonform unterwegs 🙃



Übrigens: Bier trinken im Wald ist wohl wieder erlaubt:

_"Corona-Paukenschlag in Bayern: Der Verwaltungsgerichtshof hat das landesweite Alkoholverbot im Freistaat gekippt - eine Privatperson aus Regensburg hatte dagegen geklagt."









						Coronavirus: Paukenschlag in Bayern! Gericht kippt weitreichende Söder-Regel
					

Corona-Paukenschlag in Bayern: Der Verwaltungsgerichtshof hat das landesweite Alkoholverbot im Freistaat gekippt - eine Privatperson aus Regensburg hatte dagegen geklagt.




					www.tz.de
				



_


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Januar 2021)

@Dirty-old-man: Übrigens, Lenkerhörnchen sind auch ein Fall für die Style-Polizei! 
Sollen sie lieber nach Lenkerhörnchenradlern suchen, als nach lokalen Trunkenbolden!


----------



## hw_doc (19. Januar 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto:
> Bekämpfe das System, indem du sein Symbol auf den Kopf stellst!



Genau, wie mit den Leihrad-Flottenschrott und seiner missratenen E-Scooter-Verwandtschaft!  B)


----------



## rsu (19. Januar 2021)

Gerade habe ich ein zwanghaftes Bedürfnis jeden Tag Fatbike zu fahren😁




Jetzt auch mal wieder auf Spikes. Immer wieder ein Spass wenn Wanderer rumrutschen und ungläubig das Fatbike anstarren das wie auf Schienen fährt 🤣 Ich bin aber auch dankbar für die vielen Schneeschuhgänger, ohne die gäbe es nicht so toll fahrbare Wege 👍


----------



## martn (20. Januar 2021)

Letzte Woche Freitag, anstrengend wars und großartig:











Das Ende war bisschen kniffelig, haben wir aber auch hingekricht …


----------



## Soulist (20. Januar 2021)

What a day!!!!!


----------



## Pimper (20. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Umgedrehte King Steuersätze sind das Erkennungszeichen der 4. Generation von RAF-Kämpfern. Muss man wissen.



Also ich bin für "Nie wieder Terrorismus !"



Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Übrigens, Lenkerhörnchen sind auch ein Fall für die Style-Polizei!



Ja, wenn sie nicht montiert sind...  



rsu schrieb:


> Immer wieder ein Spass wenn Wanderer rumrutschen und ungläubig das Fatbike anstarren das wie auf Schienen fährt



Yo ! Teste gerade die Warithlords. Selten so geile Reifen gehabt. Kommen aber bald wieder runter: Der Grip ist so phenomenal, dass man sämtliches Urteilsvermögen für Grenzbereiche verliert. Da geht richtig Fahrtechnik flöten, weil die Dinger quasi am Boden kleben und man überall blind draufhalten kann... Ich find da geht was verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (20. Januar 2021)

Heute bei angenehmen Temperaturen, dank leichtem Fön, kleine Tour ins nahegelegene Skigebiet. Im oberen Bereich war sogar ein kleiner Streifen der Piste etwas präpariert...da konnte der JJ seine Carvingeigenschaften voll ausspielen  Bis auf paar Skitourengeher hatte ich die Piste für mich allein.


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Januar 2021)

Traumhaft   

da ich nur an den Wochenenden fahren kann und ich hab gerade keine Lust mich stundenlang in den Stau zu stellen um dann mit tausenden anderen Wintersportlern unterwegs zu sein! 
daher schau immer etwas neidisch auf die Berg-Schnee-Bilder !

schauen wir mal wie es am Wochenende aussieht.....


----------



## rumigali (20. Januar 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Traumhaft
> 
> da ich nur an den Wochenenden fahren kann und ich hab gerade keine Lust mich stundenlang in den Stau zu stellen um dann mit tausenden anderen Wintersportlern unterwegs zu sein!
> daher schau immer etwas neidisch auf die Berg-Schnee-Bilder !
> ...


Ja, das stimmt leider ...am Wochenende braucht man so eine Aktion nicht machen. Kenne aber auch am Wochenende Ecken wo sich kaum jemand hin verirrt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Januar 2021)

So ein Mist  
Heute leider mal keine Radelbilder.
Im Moment liegt bei mir doch etwas zu viel Schnee um mit dem Radel auf meine Lieblings Alpe hoch zu kommen .
Also hab ich Heute gezwungener Maßen die Schneeschuhe ( die für die Füße ) genommen .








In die Hütte hab ich mich erst mal rein graben müssen um ans Bier und den Käse ran zu kommen 🥵








Jetzt hoffe ich das die Spur bald so gut fest getrampelt ist das ich wieder mit dem Fatti hoch kann


----------



## rsu (21. Januar 2021)

Leider schlägt der Föhn gerade erbarmungslos zu 😢 Da heisst es gut die Spur halten, etwas zu weit rechts oder links und das Vorderrad taucht ab 😂


----------



## robbi_n (22. Januar 2021)




----------



## rumigali (22. Januar 2021)

Bei lauen 12 Grad kleine Spaßrunde am [email protected], damits nicht langweilig wird bist Du jetzt mal wieder dran


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Januar 2021)

@rumogali ich hab weder grüne Sohlen noch einen grünen Daumen 😂

Ich werde morgen mal das Fatbike bewegen, mal schauen ob ein Bild gibt 👍


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Januar 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> Bei lauen 12 Grad kleine Spaßrunde am [email protected], damits nicht langweilig wird bist Du jetzt mal wieder dran
> Anhang anzeigen 1192816


sehr nasse Angelegenheit heute, aber Stopie geht immer 
es kommen eventuell noch paar Videoschnippsel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

Hier auch nassfeucht.
Stoppi lass ich lieber erstmal...  B)


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Januar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1193374
> 
> Hier auch nassfeucht.
> Stoppi lass ich lieber erstmal...  B)


Der Bluto macht das nix aus 😅

hier noch schnell was lieblos zusammengeschnipseltes


----------



## rumigali (23. Januar 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Der Bluto macht das nix aus 😅
> 
> hier noch schnell was lieblos zusammengeschnipseltes


sehr geil!!!!!


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2021)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass man nach dem elenden Tauwetter nochmal so Spuren ziehen kann? Eigentlich war nur ne kleine Runde vor dem Frühstück geplant, die ich dann spontan verlängert habe. 





Und es schneit schon wieder 🥰


----------



## 2378TCDD (24. Januar 2021)

Was für ein geiler Tag heute nach dem Matsch  gestern....


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Januar 2021)

artgerechte Haltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (24. Januar 2021)

bei uns kaum fahrbar..aber Spass hats trotzdem gemacht..und leider gefühlt alle ..Trails kaputt..unter Bikern fiel das Fazit: Das dauert Monate es wieder aufzubauen.. 


St.Kathrinen , ehemaliges Kloster hier im Mainauwald und inzwischen hier ohne Corona mit guten Kaiserschmarrn ein toller Ort zum Pausieren ..Bier und ne gegrillte Rote gibts auch 


Einen schönen Start in die Woche wünsche ich


----------



## JensXTR (24. Januar 2021)

Nachdem der Schnee diese Woche komplett bei uns weggetaut war, kam gestern wieder das weiße Zeugs vom Himmel...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Januar 2021)

Heute mit Frau und Sohn aufgebrochen...


----------



## Speedskater (24. Januar 2021)

Wir waren heute auch wieder im Schnee rum radeln.













Stellenweise ist man tief eingesunken.




Der Bub braucht mal ein Bike mit fätten Reifen.




Spaß hats gemacht.




Und wenn man was zu trinken haben möchte muss man es mitbringen.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Januar 2021)

War heute auch aufm Feldi im Taunus und hab unterwegs meine Digicam irgendwo in den Schneemassen verloren 
Falls jemand auf dem Fuchstanzweg eine silberne Canon Ixus mit vielen Fatbikefotos (und komplett allem, was ich überhaupt so das letzte halbe Jahr fotografiert hatte) findet, ist meine 
Letztes gesichtertes Foto ist von gestern, da war ich ausweichshalber Richtung Kelkheim - Gundelhard - Eppstein -Staufen unterwegs, viel Matsch und Nebel:


----------



## Speedskater (25. Januar 2021)

Moin Urs,

so weit sind wir gar nicht gekommen, unterhalb vom Rosskopf waren die Schneeverwehungen so hoch, dass man nur noch langsam vorwärts gekommen ist.

Und mein Mitfahrer Mishis steht zur Wahl für das Foto des Tages.


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. Januar 2021)

Gestern bei heftigem Schneetreiben und eiskaltem Wind:


----------



## harni (25. Januar 2021)

Hier kam heute auch wieder ordentlich Schnee runter!
Leider komm ich grad nur abends raus..


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. Januar 2021)

Extra für die Style-Polizei. 
Und extra blau wie diese rautenfoermigen Aufmunterungstabletten. Versteift das Radl und nicht den Fahrer.



Ringbergtour im sehr weiten Umfeld des "Messerschmittberges" mit seinen (nicht fertiggestellten und nicht bestueckten) Boden-Luftverteidigungsanlagen im niederbayrischen Niederbayern.
Der Schnee und die fehlende Vegetation bringt in den Wäldern manches zum Vorschein, was mir in meinen Datensaetzen noch fehlt.


An bislang zwei der vorgefundenen und kartografierten Betonbauwerke sind Ausgleichsmörtelreste zu finden. Ein ausnivellierter Aufbau / Aufnahme war also montiert.




Mit Krumbeern in der Taschn - da hast immer was zum Naschen.



Die Wrathchild sind gut auf dem kalten Eis und festen Schnee, die Bremsen sind mit neuen Scheiben bestückt und vorne ist wieder 160mm.
Die GuideR ist im Winter meine beste Bremse. Wenn die Guide zupackt, kann die Piccola einpacken ❄️❄️❄️.


Hier verneigt sich der (von Forstarbeitern gebaute) Schneemann vor einem der besten Fatbikes.
Es kann halt nur EINEN geben 😎😎😎

Durch den Wald bergauf war es dann matschig und der Wrathchild kam, wie bei solchem Boden erwartet, an seine Traktionsgrenzen wegen fehlendem Mikroprofil in den Negativflaechen.


----------



## Pimper (26. Januar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Und extra blau wie diese rautenfoermigen Aufmunterungstabletten. Versteift das Radl und nicht den Fahrer.



Blau ist...





Aber vorn 160er Scheibe und hinten 180er or what ? 

Da muss ich erst drüber schlafen und mir überlegen, ob das i.O. ist. Hast du evtl. eine technische Begründung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (26. Januar 2021)




----------



## harni (26. Januar 2021)

Schöne Stimmung heute Abend


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Januar 2021)

Pimper schrieb:


> Aber vorn 160er Scheibe und hinten 180er or what ?
> 
> Da muss ich erst drüber schlafen und mir überlegen, ob das i.O. ist. Hast du evtl. eine technische Begründung ?



die Begründung würde mich auch interessieren!!!
hinten würde mir eine 160er reichen ( mein Hinterrad ist eh _oft_ in der Luft)


----------



## Fatster (27. Januar 2021)

OT:
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine 160er vorne schneller warm wird und er das im Winter gut findet. 
Epische Abfahrten a la Stelvio wird er damit mutmaßlich nicht fahren, aber mal im Ernst:

Wem reicht denn eine 160er
Scheibe vorne *nicht? *
Ich hab fahrfertig gut zwei Zentner und weder auf dem Dahner FWW noch auf den Isartrails oder einer ausgedehnten Tour über meine hometrails würde ich eine wertige 160er Scheibe überfordern. 
So what ... postet doch lieber FOTOS! **

Aber davon mal abgesehen ist‘s mir auch Wurschd und der @Dirty-old-man wird seine Gründe haben?

**Werd ich heute Mittag machen, nachdem ich ne kleine Runde gedreht hab!

OT ENDE


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. Januar 2021)

160er vorne wegen besserer Dosierbarkeit. Und sie kommt tatsächlich schneller auf Betriebstemperatur.
180er hinten, weil ich (zu oft) hinten bremse. Ich habe die Relation  meiner Bremsbestückung von meinen Motorrädern übernommen, damit ich nicht so viel denken brauch. Bei meinen Kraxl-Geschwindigkeiten von etwa 3 m/s taugt mir sogar eine 140er rundum. Oder Felgenbremse. Bekannter von mir fährt bei seiner HD-Panhead auf der Strasse schon ganz ohne Frontbremse, nur mit Kettenrad-Scheibenbremse. Seit 40 Jahren.
Aber ich möchte ohnehin mal in einem Fahrradfahrkurs "richtig fahren" lernen dieses Jahr.
Vielleicht blick ich es dann auch mal mit Fahr-Physik. Und dazu lernen ist jja auch immer gut.
Wobei: Der Race-Downhiller mit 10 m/s im Starfighter-Modus werde ich nicht. Da bekommt man ja nix mit vom Weg oder würde vielleicht sogar ein Waldtier überfahren.

Nachfolgend:
Eine meiner Touren im schönen Umland der Kurstadt Bad Kötzting, wo ich meine Schulter-Reha im Sept./Okt. 2020 genießen durfte. Hier Kraxl-Tour um den "Hohen Bogen"

(Im ersten Bild ein hinterlistiger Karma-Stock, der sich zum Glück nur zwischen die Gabelrohre geschoben hat.
Die Bremsleitungen sind mittlerweile gekürzt)


----------



## rumigali (27. Januar 2021)

Dank Spätschicht heute kleine Vormittagsrunde gedreht...leider war unter dem Neuschnee teilweise blankes Eis. Schön wars trotzdem, hab sogar noch paar Sonnenstrahlen erwischt ☀️


----------



## Eddy2012 (27. Januar 2021)

Feierabendrunde auf den Meisenstein

fast geschafft




die letzten Meter




Blick Richtung Inselsberg, der ist aber in den (Schnee-) Wolken verschwunden
















Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Januar 2021)

@Dirty-old-man da hast du einen kleinen Denkfehler, kleinere Scheibe -> höhere Fingerkraft -> schlechter zu dosieren! 

Aber wenn es dir taugt ist das ja in Ordnung! 
Ich lass mir bei meinen Aufbauten auch nicht rein reden!  

So der @Faster wollte Bilder sehen, hier was älteres aber passend zum Wetter!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Januar 2021)

Gestern wurde mir klar, dass die weiße Pracht bald einen Abflug macht, aus 0,4 Grad sollten heute 8 Grad werden und morgen sogar über 10. Also obwohl die Arbeitszeit nicht rum war, schnell den Home Office Stuhl gegen den Tune Komm Vor Sattel getauscht und ab in den verschneiten Wald gerauscht...

Dort war es ganz schön voll, ich war wohl nicht der Einzige mit dieser Idee, oben am Hausberg hatten sie den Parkplatz wieder aufgemacht, sodass dieser mit Autos überfüllt war, mitten im Wald, an einem Mittwoch Nachmittag... Und je näher man am Parkplatz war, desto mehr Schneehungrige kamen einem entgegen. 

Naja sei´s drum, ich bin eben Slalom um die Schlitten gefahren und hab dann am Ende doch noch ein paar einsame Trails gefunden, konnte sogar ein paar First Lines ziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 216670 (30. Januar 2021)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gestern wurde mir klar, dass die weiße Pracht bald einen Abflug macht, aus 0,4 Grad sollten heute 8 Grad werden und morgen sogar über 10. Also obwohl die Arbeitszeit nicht rum war, schnell den Home Office Stuhl gegen den Tune Komm Vor Sattel getauscht und ab in den verschneiten Wald gerauscht...
> 
> Dort war es ganz schön voll, ich war wohl nicht der Einzige mit dieser Idee, oben am Hausberg hatten sie den Parkplatz wieder aufgemacht, sodass dieser mit Autos überfüllt war, mitten im Wald, an einem Mittwoch Nachmittag... Und je näher man am Parkplatz war, desto mehr Schneehungrige kamen einem entgegen.
> 
> ...


Schnee könnt analog zur Jahreszeit mehr sein 😉🤣


----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. Januar 2021)

Es wird noch Schnee kommen.
Ich prognostizierte schon im Spaetherbst einen langen und schneereichen Winter aufgrund der Besonderheit der das Wetter auf der Nordhalbkugel bestimmenden Meeresströmung und vor allem aufgrund des Futtervorratsanlageverhaltens der beobachteten Waldtiere.

Vorgestern in der Oberpfalz, Regen war angesagt. 
Was macht man wenn Regen angesagt ist?
Man fährt auf den Berg.
Da hats auch gscheit geschneit.
Abfahrtspunkt war Parkplatz "Planer Höhe" bei ein bis zweispurig  zsammgetrampelten 30cm Schneehöhe in Richtung Skilanglaufzentrum Silberhütte. Mit einem Abzweig zur "Dolme", einem alten Bestattungsbauwerk.
Einige Waldwege waren als Langlaufloipen angelegt mit Fussgaengerverbot. Da bin ich dann den nächsten Weg gefahren. Es hat ja Platz genug hier in den Bergen.
Einige Langläufer begegneten mir auch. Drei davon vom oertlichen Langlaufkader.


Links vom linken Felsen


bzw. rechts vom grossen Baum befindet sich in 60m die "Dolme" in einem recht unzugänglichen Gebiet mit zum Fotozeitpunkt 40cm Schnee


Mo mö ma hi?
Ma moun no drom. Auffn Schellabiirg.
Mou i dees jetzt echt do?
Glaab scho.


Laufradsatz ohne Speichenschutzscheibe. Für die "Turnagain"-Naben hab ich keine plug&play-Scheiben.
 Im Tiefschnee frostet das Schaltroellchen und die Ritzel ein und dreimal faellt mir auch die Kette vom kleinen Kettenrad.
Ich habe immer das Hölzchen von einem Eis (Dolomiti, Himbi oder Kaktuseis) bei mir zum Gangbarmachen vereister oder verschlammter Schaltung.
Fast vermisste ich meine Torpedo-3-Gang-Schaltung, aber auch damals ist mir das Schaltkettchen festgefroren.
Also ois easy. Und "Himbeereis zum Frühstück" war ja schon bei dem Musikerduo "Hoffmann & Hoffmann" der Lifestyle-Tip.


Pause mit Suesskram. Müll selbstverständlich in die Hosentasche gesteckt.


Ein Teil der Tour ging im Grenzgebiet zur Tschechei. Immer schön auf der deutschen Seite. 


Nach der Talfahrt vom Berg runter. Fünf Stunden grenzwertig fahrbare Schneestaerken. Ich beneide ein wenig die Skifahrer, denn die kamen einfacher vorwärts.


----------



## Fatster (30. Januar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> ...





Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Mo mö ma hi?
> Ma moun no drom. Auffn Schellabiirg.
> Mou i dees jetzt echt do?
> Glaab scho.
> ...



😂😂😂
Saugeil! Ich liiiebe Dialekte 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻

Es war mir ja vor zwei Jahren leider nicht erlaubt, analog des Fadens „_Fette Bikes und fette Mucke_“ auch einen Faden „*Fette Bikes und fette Dialekte*“ ins Leben zu rufen ... wurde vom Mod einfach entfernt 😔
Wäre (vermutlich) ne witzige Geschichte geworden, aber Spassbremsen gibt’s halt überall.
Egal, ommso me frei i mi, wenn amol oinr em Forom schreibd, wiam dr Schnabl gwaxxa isch 😂🤜🤛

Und weil Galerie:


----------



## Deleted 216670 (30. Januar 2021)

Und gleich gäbds ä leckeri Brodworschd mit gebredelte Grumbeere und en Schoppe kalter Kaffee dezu. 
So lossd sichs läweh. 

MAHLZEIT 👍✌️


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Januar 2021)

Blackred schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1197545Anhang anzeigen 1197546
> 
> Und gleich gäbds ä leckeri Brodworschd mit gebredelte Grumbeere und en Schoppe kalter Kaffee dezu.
> So lossd sichs läweh.
> ...


Scheane Eckn do 
Isch dees dr Neudahner Weiher mit dr Burg Neudahn ?


----------



## 2378TCDD (30. Januar 2021)

Der lag eine Minute vor dem Foto noch nicht da. Der Sound ist schon gewaltig wenn man ganz in der Nähe (besser nicht darunter !  ) steht und das Teil einschlägt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (30. Januar 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (30. Januar 2021)

Geh leck. Jetzt krichd mer fer des noch frei Schnauze gschriwwene ach noch paar leiks. 
Isch des geil. 
Un weils yo äh galerie isch:


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Januar 2021)

Blackred schrieb:


> Geh leck. Jetzt krichd mer fer des noch frei Schnauze gschriwwene ach noch paar leiks.
> Isch des geil.
> Un weils yo äh galerie isch:
> Anhang anzeigen 1197766


Irgendwie kommt mir der Fahrer und des Radl Bekannt vor 
Und weil Galerie


----------



## Fatster (30. Januar 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir der Fahrer und des Radl Bekannt vor
> Und weil Galerie
> Anhang anzeigen 1197828



Fast wieder, wie früher, gell? 😊


----------



## Deleted 216670 (30. Januar 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Fast wieder, wie früher, gell? 😊


Des hässd: SELLEMOLS 🙈🙉🙊


----------



## Bullbaer (30. Januar 2021)

... bin dann umgedreht und hab Bier getrunken...


----------



## HawG (31. Januar 2021)

Kurze Runde 12 km dann wieder heim....macht nicht so richtig Spass bei dem Sau/Tauwetter. ☔


----------



## docrobin (31. Januar 2021)

Bei uns war das Wetter heute herrlich.










Und am Schönfelder Schloss gab es sogar frische Quarkbällchen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Januar 2021)

Zuerst @docrobin: Sehr schöne Bilder!

Bei uns Wetterkapriolen: Nachdem am Freitag bei Temperaturen von fast 10 °C und warmem Regen ca. 10 bis 15 cm Schnee wie nix weggetaut sind, war vergangene Nacht Schneefall und leichter Frost. Jetzt sieht es an einigen Stellen im Wald so aus:






Ich glaub' ich steh' im Wald:





Sogar Sonne und blauer Himmel war heute sichtbar:


----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Januar 2021)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> ... bin dann umgedreht und hab Bier getrunken...
> (...)


Man müsst jetzt nur noch eruieren, wie viele Likes für die Bilder sind und wie viele für _"... bin dann umgedreht und hab Bier getrunken..."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (31. Januar 2021)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Man müsst jetzt nur noch *eruieren*, wie viele Likes für die Bilder sind und wie viele für _"... bin dann umgedreht und hab Bier getrunken..."_



Du Ferkel!  
*Sowas *hat hier nix zu suchen, dafür gibts andere Websites! 🤨


----------



## Speedskater (31. Januar 2021)

Nachdem es am Freitag im Taunus getaut hatte, war heute wieder Fatbikewetter.

















Und ganz wichtig desinfizieren, Becher und Flasche passen zum Bike




Bike duschen


----------



## Perlenkette (31. Januar 2021)

Man sagte mir, es sei IMMER Fatbikewetter  

(Edit: Tippfehler)


----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Januar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> (...) 180er hinten, weil ich (zu oft) hinten bremse. (...)



Mit dem HR bremsen ist, glaub ich, im Winter nicht die schlechteste Bremstechnik. Ich bremse gern hinten, oft driftet auf glatten Flächen das HR ab, aber mit dem Auslassen der Bremse stabiliert sich das HR schnell wieder. Das würde ich für's VR nicht drauf ankommen lassen ...


----------



## Burba (1. Februar 2021)

ok, einmal auch von mir was mit weißer Pest...


----------



## rumigali (1. Februar 2021)

Kleine Vormittagsrunde am Montag...Schneeverhältnisse waren bergauf eher semioptimal, musste viel tragen. Abfahrt hat aber komplett dafür entschädigt 😀


----------



## Deepmudder (1. Februar 2021)

Ok, dann mach ich halt auch mal...

Vorletzten Sonntag noch Winterwonderland....


















...und gestern wieder Spaß im Wald. ✊💪


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Februar 2021)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> 20210124_164459_resized-jpg.1199102



Cooles Bild


----------



## docrobin (1. Februar 2021)

Bei uns ist ab morgen ebenfalls Tauwetter angesagt. Was für ein Glück, dass wir heute einen Tag Urlaub hatten.







Need a new bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deepmudder (1. Februar 2021)

docrobin schrieb:


> Bei uns ist ab morgen ebenfalls Tauwetter angesagt. Was für ein Glück, dass wir heute einen Tag Urlaub hatten.
> 
> Need a new bike
> Anhang anzeigen 1199191


Ausgehend von der Annahme daß die Dame Deine Frau/Lebensabschnittsgefährtin/etc. ist.....😉

Ich konnte meine, doch sehr sportlich aktive, Frau bis dato nicht zum Fatbike animieren, Bikepark ja aber Fatbike nein und das obwohl ich Ihr hier immer wieder Bilder aus diesem Topic unter die Nase halte...😁

Na ja, wer weiß, steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein....😊

PS.: ...oder sie hat Angst vor noch mehr Rädern in der Garage...🤣


----------



## Deepmudder (1. Februar 2021)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Cooles Bild


Danke für die Blumen👍 aber leider etwas zu spät, nach dem Bild ohne Fahrspur kam die Idee aber da war die Sonne schon leicht hinter den Bäumen und hat die Fahrspur leider nicht mehr ausgeleuchtet...🥲
Aber besser so als gar nicht....


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Februar 2021)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Ausgehend von der Annahme daß die Dame Deine Frau/Lebensabschnittsgefährtin/etc. ist.....😉
> 
> Ich konnte meine, doch sehr sportlich aktive, Frau bis dato nicht zum Fatbike animieren, Bikepark ja aber Fatbike nein und das obwohl ich Ihr hier immer wieder Bilder aus diesem Topic unter die Nase halte...😁
> 
> ...


Na ja , dann hoffen wir mal das Beste   
Meine Lady will im Sommer auch nur ihr schmal Bereiftes fahren 
Aber wenigstens fährt sie im Winter Fat


----------



## Deleted 216670 (1. Februar 2021)

docrobin schrieb:


> Bei uns ist ab morgen ebenfalls Tauwetter angesagt. Was für ein Glück, dass wir heute einen Tag Urlaub hatten.
> Anhang anzeigen 1199189
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1199190
> ...



Wer sein Rad liebt - der schiebt 🤔🤔🤔

Und weil Galerie...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Februar 2021)

Hatte am Wochenende die seltene Gelegenheit, seit ewiger Zeit mal wieder mit @hoodride zu fahren! Und das auch noch mit dem Fatbike! Anlässlich dieser besonderen Tour hat es die Natur gut mit uns gemeint und trotz mieser Vorhersage die Hügel mit weißem Pulver überzogen und den Boden zumindest etwas schockgefrostet und uns damit den schlimmsten Schlamm erspart. 

Die Gegend ist klasse zum Biken und es wird nicht das letzte Mal sein, dass ich mich dort hin verirre


----------



## Fatster (1. Februar 2021)

Blackred schrieb:


> Wer sein Rad liebt - der schiebt 🤔🤔🤔
> 
> Und weil Galerie...
> Anhang anzeigen 1199347Anhang anzeigen 1199348Anhang anzeigen 1199349
> Anhang anzeigen 1199350Anhang anzeigen 1199354Anhang anzeigen 1199356



Keineschiebebilder! 🤜🤛


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Bob (1. Februar 2021)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Ausgehend von der Annahme daß die Dame Deine Frau/Lebensabschnittsgefährtin/etc. ist.....😉
> 
> Ich konnte meine, doch sehr sportlich aktive, Frau bis dato nicht zum Fatbike animieren, Bikepark ja aber Fatbike nein und das obwohl ich Ihr hier immer wieder Bilder aus diesem Topic unter die Nase halte...😁
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon mal erwähnt, dass Mausi mehr Bikes hat als ich? 

Kleiner Tipp, um die Frau zum Fatbike zu bekommen: "Fatbike macht schlank"


----------



## Deepmudder (2. Februar 2021)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> ...
> Kleiner Tipp, um die Frau zum Fatbike zu bekommen: "Fatbike macht schlank"


Ich werd das Argument bei meiner Frau mal vortragen, bin gespannt ob ich sie damit überzeugen kann....😉😁


----------



## Deepmudder (2. Februar 2021)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal erwähnt, dass Mausi mehr Bikes hat als ich?
> 
> Kleiner Tipp, um die Frau zum Fatbike zu bekommen: "Fatbike macht schlank"


...dann machst Du was falsch


----------



## Onkel_Bob (2. Februar 2021)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> ...dann machst Du was falsch


Ich arbeite daran ... aber selbst bauen dauert immer so lange


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Februar 2021)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hatte am Wochenende die seltene Gelegenheit, seit ewiger Zeit mal wieder mit @hoodride zu fahren! Und das auch noch mit dem Fatbike! Anlässlich dieser besonderen Tour hat es die Natur gut mit uns gemeint und trotz mieser Vorhersage die Hügel mit weißem Pulver überzogen und den Boden zumindest etwas schockgefrostet und uns damit den schlimmsten Schlamm erspart.
> 
> Die Gegend ist klasse zum Biken und es wird nicht das letzte Mal sein, dass ich mich dort hin verirre
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1199365Anhang anzeigen 1199366Anhang anzeigen 1199367Anhang anzeigen 1199368Anhang anzeigen 1199369Anhang anzeigen 1199370


so eine Nicolai ist einfach eine Augeweide


----------



## Fatster (2. Februar 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> so eine Nicolai ist einfach eine Augeweide



Da kann nur noch RAL 5012 halbwegs mithalten 😉



🤜🤛 🍻


----------



## Pimper (2. Februar 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> so eine Nicolai ist einfach eine Augeweide



Ja, aber eigentlich sind Ferraris rot, Lambos gelb und ein Nicolai sollte Camou sein.


----------



## Fatster (2. Februar 2021)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ja, aber eigentlich sind Ferraris rot, Lambos gelb und ein Nicolai sollte Camou sein.



Ach soooo ... dann müssen also genau deshalb Lenkerhörnchen pink sein!?


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Februar 2021)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ja, aber eigentlich sind Ferraris rot, Lambos gelb und ein Nicolai sollte Camou sein.


Eher RAW! 

Das wäre auch noch mal eine Sache bei meinem!


----------



## Pimper (3. Februar 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> dann müssen also genau deshalb Lenkerhörnchen pink sein!?



Ja, das passt dann zu pink Camou...  

RAW ist auch gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (4. Februar 2021)

Heute gab es nach der GR eine Installatiionsfahrt. Passte alles soweit. Es gibt nicht schöneres als wieder auf dem Trail zu sein!





Absprung grad noch geschafft. 




Links oder Rechts runter? Lieber den Trail auf der gegenüber liegenden Hangseite. Sicher ist sicher!




Uphill ist immer noch schwere Kost.




Dafür gibt es aber schöne Aussichten .




Auch wenn bei den meisten Trails die Linie noch vereist ist...




...sind manche Trails von der Sonne geküsst und wunderbar zu fahren.



Happy Trails euch allen!


----------



## rumigali (5. Februar 2021)

Hab mir einen Nebenjob gesucht...ziehe jetzt Stundenweise den Güllewagen vom Bauer


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Februar 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> Hab mir einen Nebenjob gesucht...ziehe jetzt Stundenweise den Güllewagen vom Bauer
> Anhang anzeigen 1201856


Da hatte sich @Fatster damals aber den interessanteren Anhänger geschnappt


----------



## rumigali (5. Februar 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Da hatte sich @Fatster damals aber den Interessanteren Anhänger geschnappt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1201865


stimmt, der wär mir auch lieber


----------



## docrobin (6. Februar 2021)

Heute einmal mit allem, bitte.


----------



## Wilbi69 (6. Februar 2021)

Echtes Fatbikegelände durch das viel Tauwasser....wohin das Auge reicht..herrlich schlammig ..ein schönes Fatbike vor schöner Kulisse


Schwager war mit meinem Fatboy dabei..zu zweit machts halt noch mehr Freude 





 es war wie immer mega..Grüsse


----------



## Ajos (7. Februar 2021)

Den letzten Schnee nochmals ausgekostet.


----------



## docrobin (7. Februar 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Na ja , dann hoffen wir mal das Beste
> Meine Lady will im Sommer auch nur ihr schmal Bereiftes fahren
> Aber wenigstens fährt sie im Winter Fat
> Anhang anzeigen 1199294


Ihr versteht das alle völlig miss . Wir fahren schon seit 2013 gemeinsam Fatbike.



Aber ich kann mit meinem Surly zurzeit nicht fahren, weil ich mir am Daumen im Bikepark am Geißkopf ein Band abgerissen und die Gelenkkapsel angerissen habe. Das Schmalbereifte hat eine elektronische Schaltung, die wesentlich leichter geht. Außerdem wünsche ich mir ein Vollgefedertes und eine absenkbare Sattelstütze! Ich warte nur darauf, dass mir @Onkel_Bob nach meinen Wünschen ein neues Fatty baut, s. hier: Carbon-Fully-Fatbike. Die Teile liegen alle schon in der Garage. Jetzt muss es nur noch wärmer werden, damit das Harz schön geschmeidig durch die Form läuft.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Februar 2021)

The world is a snow ball, let´s ride it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Bob (7. Februar 2021)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> The world is a snow ball, let´s ride it!


Wie viele Weltumrundungen braucht man da für eine ordentliche Tour?


----------



## rumigali (7. Februar 2021)

Extra früh aufgestanden heute, und es hat sich gelohnt...schöne Stimmung dank Nebel, und für einen kurzen Moment hat sich sogar die Sonne sehen lassen.












und natürlich wurden auch die Esel gefüttert....


----------



## skaster (7. Februar 2021)

Írgendwie verkehrte Welt, so sieht es bei mir auf 50m NN aus.





Auch nach Mittag gab es noch unberührte Trails





Der ein oder andere Baum hat sich auch tief verbeugt, aber die haben jetzt wohl Rücken.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Februar 2021)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> Wie viele Weltumrundungen braucht man da für eine ordentliche Tour?


Schon einige, aber ist nicht schlimm, es geht ja immer bergab


----------



## lirasi (7. Februar 2021)

heute mal "Zurück in die Zukunft"...ähm Vergangenheit  



viele hier kennen die alte Form der Telekommunikation sicher gar nicht mehr....


----------



## hw_doc (7. Februar 2021)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, in den letzten Jahren so viel Spaß schon auf dem Weg zu meiner "kleinen Hausrunde" gehabt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomwptp (7. Februar 2021)

Rund um den Baldeneysee


----------



## shibby68 (8. Februar 2021)




----------



## divergent! (8. Februar 2021)

und ich hab kein dicken lrs mehr drin


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (8. Februar 2021)

Mhh heute mal nach Jahren nee Runde SNOW-Biken vor der Haustür in Bochum. Wollte mal Schauen, ob die Ruhr schon zugefroren ist ....


----------



## lirasi (8. Februar 2021)

Oider!!!!
Ich kotz grad ab, 99% in Schland haben SCHNEE, nur in Oberbayern NIX, nada, niente...

*Aber ehrlich, ich FREU mich für EUCH*, (und bin leider voll neidisch....)


----------



## HawG (8. Februar 2021)

Abend Runde, danke an Alex Fatbikeshop für die Mastodon Gabel und den SunRingle LRS , tolle Beratung ...macht Spaß das Bike 😀


----------



## HawG (8. Februar 2021)

lirasi schrieb:


> Oider!!!!
> Ich kotz grad ab, 99% in Schland haben SCHNEE, nur in Oberbayern NIX, nada, niente...
> 
> *Aber ehrlich, ich FREU mich für EUCH*, (und bin leider voll neidisch....)




ja freut mich das oberhalb vom Weißwurst Äquator auch mal Schnee liegt , viel Spaß Jungs 😀


----------



## lirasi (8. Februar 2021)

TM500 schrieb:


> ja freut mich das oberhalb vom Weißwurst Äquator auch mal Schnee liegt , viel Spaß Jungs 😀



und lasst uns mit Fotos daran teilhaben 👍


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


Auch schon bei Lidl gewesen? 🤣


----------



## robbi_n (9. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2021)

heute ein bisschen Grün in den weiß-grauen Wald gebracht....
die Schneemassen im Pfälzerwald halten sich in Grenzen.


----------



## rumigali (10. Februar 2021)

Harz 2020
					

Foto: Harz 2020




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



gerne liken steht zur Wahl Foto des Tages wer Lust hat.....entschuldige mich schon vorher für das Foto


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> heute ein bisschen Grün in den weiß-grauen Wald gebracht....
> die Schneemassen im Pfälzerwald halten sich in Grenzen.Anhang anzeigen 1204599
> Anhang anzeigen 1204600


Immer noch ein schönes OnOne


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Februar 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Immer noch ein schönes OnOne


Danke!
wird leider nur noch selten bewegt
die neueren Spielzeuge sind meist verlockender 
und über die sch... Reifen ärgere ich mich auch jedesmal
bin schon fast soweit die alten Nates wieder aufzuziehen


----------



## JensXTR (10. Februar 2021)

Heute bei gemütlichen -13 Grad unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## hw_doc (10. Februar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Danke!
> wird leider nur noch selten bewegt
> die neueren Spielzeuge sind meist verlockender
> und über die sch... Reifen ärgere ich mich auch jedesmal
> bin schon fast soweit die alten Nates wieder aufzuziehen



Dann mach es doch mit (nem) neuen Reifen zu einem neueren Spielzeug: FBF hinten soll schon helfen, wenn es Dir um den Rollwiderstand geht.


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Februar 2021)

Schönes Minifatty ( zumindest Optisch )   
Early Rider Seeker 16"







Ich hoffe meinem Enkel gefällt es


----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. Februar 2021)

Rund um das Skizentrum Silberhütte / Opf


Grenztraktion an der Querneigung: 20 cm Altschnee mit letztwoechig tauwetterbegruendetem tragfaehigem Eispanzer und 5-6cm Pulverschneeauflage. Die bespikten Stollen sind kürzer als der Neuschnee hoch. Die Spikes greifen nicht. Genau mein Humor. 😃😃
Man fällt wenns nicht hält.


Grenzweg, jahreszeitbedingt endlich mal befahrbar.


----------



## Speedskater (10. Februar 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schönes Minifatty ( zumindest Optisch )
> Early Rider Seeker 16"
> 
> Ich hoffe meinem Enkel gefällt es



Mein Enkel hat zu Weihnachten einen Belter 14 bekommen. Leider hat er für den Seeker X 16 zu kurze Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Februar 2021)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mein Enkel hat zu Weihnachten einen Belter 14 bekommen. Leider hat er für den Seeker X 16 zu kurze Beine.


Ich hatte mir zuerst auch das Seeker X16 mit den Scheibenbremsen Ausgesucht , aber mein Händler meinte das es schwerer als das normale mit den Felgenbremsen ist und auch Empfindlicher da die Bremsscheiben doch gerne mal Verbogen werden weil die Kinder einfach nicht so darauf achten wie sie das Rad Anlehnen oder Ablegen.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2021)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Heute bei gemütlichen -13 Grad unterwegs gewesen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1204755Anhang anzeigen 1204756Anhang anzeigen 1204757Anhang anzeigen 1204758


Super Fotos. Sind die mit dem Handy geschossen, oder hattest du eine ordentliche Kamera dabei?


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Februar 2021)

für eine größere Runde kann ich mich gerade nicht so recht aufraffen, aber 1h Basic´s auf dem Spielplatz geht halt immer 






zum Schluß kam dann noch ein Rentner mit Hund, "Sie dürfen hier nicht Fahrrad fahren!"
ich nur, "...ich störe auch gerade wahnsinnig viele Kinder!"


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Februar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann mach es doch mit (nem) neuen Reifen zu einem neueren Spielzeug: FBF hinten soll schon helfen, wenn es Dir um den Rollwiderstand geht.


ne, der Rollwiderstand (allein) ist es nicht. Ich finde den Reifen an sich einfach Schrott. Der kann nichts wirklich gut bzw. auch nur irgendwo punkten. Am übelsten ist das Selfsteering. Die Reifen mit einem Druck unter 0,7bar zu fahren macht (mir) keinen Spaß. Drüber läufts dann besser aber der Fatbikereifen Effekt ist dahin und bergab wird es zum Flummy.
Aber aktuell bin ich einfach zu geizig 150-250€ nur für einen Satz Reifen auszugeben. Zumindest bei einem Bike, das ich aktuell vielleicht 250-300km (5-6x in 2020) im Jahr bewege. Das es überhaupt wieder eine Schaltung hat ist auch nur dem Umstand geschuldet, dass bei einem Freund eine 3x gefahrene 11fach X0 in der Garage lag die ich günstig abgreifen konnte.


----------



## hw_doc (10. Februar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ne, der Rollwiderstand (allein) ist es nicht. Ich finde den Reifen an sich einfach Schrott. Der kann nichts wirklich gut bzw. auch nur irgendwo punkten. Am übelsten ist das Selfsteering. Die Reifen mit einem Druck unter 0,7bar zu fahren macht (mir) keinen Spaß. Drüber läufts dann besser aber der Fatbikereifen Effekt ist dahin und bergab wird es zum Flummy.
> Aber aktuell bin ich einfach zu geizig 150-250€ nur für einen Satz Reifen auszugeben. Zumindest bei einem Bike, das ich aktuell vielleicht 250-300km (5-6x in 2020) im Jahr bewege. Das es überhaupt wieder eine Schaltung hat ist auch nur dem Umstand geschuldet, dass bei einem Freund eine 3x gefahrene 11fach X0 in der Garage lag die ich günstig abgreifen konnte.



Ich denke, dem Rad würden ein paar 4.2er Helgas gut stehen... Schwarz oder vielleicht doch Skinwall.  B)


----------



## rumigali (10. Februar 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> Harz 2020
> 
> 
> Foto: Harz 2020
> ...


Merci schonmal allen Likern...mal schaun obs reicht. Das nächste wird Foto garantiert wieder artgerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (11. Februar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Super Fotos. Sind die mit dem Handy geschossen, oder hattest du eine ordentliche Kamera dabei?


Vielen Dank!
Nur mit dem Handy, Kamera wollte ich nicht erst mitnehmen....


----------



## lirasi (11. Februar 2021)

sodele, nachdem ich die Tage hier noch rumgeheult habe wegen Schneemangel...
Tätä!
God is a Dj und hat ein Herz für FatBiker.
Nix besonderes, aber 2h in der MiPau mal durchs Grüne geheizt:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2021)

Nach einigen Wochenenden im Flachen (kleine Pendler-Bude für die 👸) hat es uns heute mal wieder in den Taunus verschlagen.

🚗 ➡️ Taunus straight ahead





Sonne satt ✔
Schnee ✔
Rädche' intakt ✔
"....go..."  🗯

























Schönes Wochenende in die Runde 🙋‍♂️


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Februar 2021)

Mit JJ´s im Schnee,......unfahrbar!😂


----------



## hw_doc (12. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Mit JJ´s im Schnee,......unfahrbar!😂



In Kombination mit 1 Gang auf jeden Fall!  B)


----------



## Deepmudder (12. Februar 2021)

Heute Nachmittag mal Bürofrei genommen wegen dem Wetter, -8°C und schneidiger Ostwind aber leider geil.


----------



## lirasi (13. Februar 2021)

geilo, so mutt datt 👍👍👍


----------



## Deepmudder (13. Februar 2021)

lirasi schrieb:


> geilo, so mutt datt 👍👍👍


...ja aber nach 3h wurde es kraft- und körpertemperaturtechnisch kritisch....
Da wird´s dann eng, vor allem wenn die Sonne dann auch noch weg geht....
Hatte den Umweg für einen gegenwindlosen Heimweg unterschätzt, weil in dem ging´s echt nicht.
Bin ja auch selber Schuld, hätte mir denken können das die Trinkflasche einfriert und ich vielleicht mal bei so´nem Wetter nen Riegel mitnehme....
Na ja, das nächste Mal bin ich schlauer...


----------



## docrobin (13. Februar 2021)

Heute war auch beim Fatbiken "auf-Sicht-Fahren" angesagt. In der Dresdner Heide liegt so viel Schnee, dass man nie weiß, ob der nächste Trail geht oder nicht. Für unsere Verhältnisse früh gestartet, bevor die ganzen Langläufer die Wege blockieren.


----------



## rumigali (13. Februar 2021)

Schöne Tour bei angenehmen -6 Grad und strahlenden Sonnenschein. Perfekte Bedingungen zum Fatbiken heute...



hab meinen Schmalspurfreunden versprochen das sie mit aufs Foto dürfen 



schöner Blick auf den Chiemsee...



Ein paar Action Bilder muß ich noch nachreichen, die hat der Spezl auf der Cam....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lirasi (13. Februar 2021)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> ...ja aber nach 3h wurde es kraft- und körpertemperaturtechnisch kritisch....
> Da wird´s dann eng, vor allem wenn die Sonne dann auch noch weg geht....
> Hatte den Umweg für einen gegenwindlosen Heimweg unterschätzt, weil in dem ging´s echt nicht.
> Bin ja auch selber Schuld, hätte mir denken können das die Trinkflasche einfriert und ich vielleicht mal bei so´nem Wetter nen Riegel mitnehme....
> Na ja, das nächste Mal bin ich schlauer...


nimm halt ne Thermoskanne...


----------



## rumigali (13. Februar 2021)

Hier noch die restlichen Bilder von unserer heutigen Tour.... der Schnee war echt genial


----------



## HawG (14. Februar 2021)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag mal Bürofrei genommen wegen dem Wetter, -8°C und schneidiger Ostwind aber leider geil.


Im Unterallgäu habt's doch immer an schneidigen Ostwind


----------



## Deepmudder (14. Februar 2021)

HawG schrieb:


> Im Unterallgäu habt's doch immer an schneidigen Ostwind


Scho, aber au Wald zum versteck´n + Gelände bei dem´s einem ward werd... 😉


----------



## Deepmudder (14. Februar 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> Hier noch die restlichen Bilder von unserer heutigen Tour.... der Schnee war echt genialAnhang anzeigen 1207378
> Anhang anzeigen 1207380


Wie immer mal wieder sehr sehr geile Bilder und ein Areal bei dem ich voll neidisch werde, wenn´s ned 1,5h weg wäre....

....aber Bild 3 und 4 nach diesen beiden würde mich noch interessieren....😁😁😁


----------



## lirasi (14. Februar 2021)

jo, da kannze nur neidisch werden 👍👍👍

endgeile Gegend. Ich find die letzten beiden Bilder soo klasse


----------



## Deepmudder (14. Februar 2021)

lirasi schrieb:


> jo, da kannze nur neidisch werden 👍👍👍
> 
> endgeile Gegend. Ich find die letzten beiden Bilder soo klasse


...für Dich isses doch nur ne Stunde bis dahin...
(...aber ich weiß, von der Haustür weg is geiler, als sich ne Stunde über die Autobahn zu quälen...)


----------



## Berganbeter (14. Februar 2021)

Foto der Woche😍!


----------



## rumigali (14. Februar 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Foto der Woche😍!Anhang anzeigen 1207502


Danke für die Blumen...kann nur sagen das es einfach so geil zum fahren war. Solche perfekten Schneeverhältnisse hat man nur selten. Und positiver Nebeneffekt ist das einer meiner Schmalspurspezis sich wohl im Herbst ein Fatty kaufen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (14. Februar 2021)

☺️


----------



## harni (14. Februar 2021)

Morgenrunde bei - 11Grad und Sonne


----------



## docrobin (14. Februar 2021)

Endlich auch bei uns malwieder Kaiserwetter (oder besser Königswetter - bis zum Kaiser haben es die Sachsen ja nie gebracht):


----------



## Wilbi69 (14. Februar 2021)

Traumhaftes Wetter heute und mit wenig Druck liefen die Minions super 











jungfräuliche Etstbefahrung 






Grüsse aus Konstanz


----------



## Deepmudder (14. Februar 2021)

Heute wieder Kaiserwetter...



...und trotzdem friert alles ein.







Dammbruch dank Biber...







...mit der Folge eines herrlichen Eisspielplatzes, leider gerade nur vorne den Wrathchild drauf...










...und bombastischer Aussicht...




Alles in allem eine fatte Tour


----------



## hw_doc (14. Februar 2021)

Bevor das Ganze wieder schmilzt - vereist und dann weiter schmilzt, hab ich meine Hausrunde etwas umgestaltet und bin doch noch auf den Deisterkamm hoch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (14. Februar 2021)

Edit: 

Vielleicht sollte ich noch ein wenig Wissenswertes ergänzen: Es handelt sich um die romanische Chorturmkirche St. Nikolaus in Haugenried. Sie wurde um 1150 von Bergleuten erbaut, die in der Gegend Eisenerz abbauten. Die Mauern sind aus großen Quadern errichtet und einen Meter dick. Der Legende nach soll die Kirche vom heiligen Bonifatius geweiht worden sein.

(Quellen: Wikipedia hier und hier.)​


----------



## Deleted 216670 (15. Februar 2021)




----------



## rumigali (15. Februar 2021)

Dualcarven
					

Foto: Dualcarven




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



wäre schön wenn der ein oder andere ein Like da lassen würde...merci Euch


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Februar 2021)

Herrliche Winterwochen - und die Erkenntnis: Manchmal fahren sich -9 C angenehmer als -2 C  











Karnevalsride (Foto: dinisaurier )







(Archivbild für´s Kostüm)


hängender Eisweg:


















In den nächsten Tagen sollen es hier bis zu 14 Grad werden- dann verwandeln sich die herrlichen Trails für einige Zeit wieder in Matschlandschaften


----------



## Burba (15. Februar 2021)

Blackred schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1208289Anhang anzeigen 1208290Anhang anzeigen 1208291


endlich mal was ohne weiße Pest...


----------



## Eddy2012 (15. Februar 2021)

Wochenend- Nachlese:

Es gibt nur noch wenige Möglichkeiten, mit Hund zu fahren. Entweder zu viel Schnee oder zu viel Salz. Aber ein paar Wege werden doch befahren und beräumt...












Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## rumigali (15. Februar 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> Dualcarven
> 
> 
> Foto: Dualcarven
> ...


Danke Jungs fürs liken!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rumigali (15. Februar 2021)

im Sommer ein absolutes no go....aber im Winter 😍


----------



## Fatster (15. Februar 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> im Sommer ein absolutes no go....aber im Winter 😍



Vor ziemlich genau drei Jahren hab ich das auch mal versucht - naja unfreiwillig - und es endete üübel! Gell, @Fibbs79 🙈


----------



## Mr_Slow (16. Februar 2021)

So nach dem Schneeschippen hab ich auch ein bisschen Raureif gefunden, um mal eine Runde im Schnee zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (16. Februar 2021)

Hab meine Bluto mal etwas geupgradet


----------



## rumigali (18. Februar 2021)

Kleine Heimatrunde heute...Schnee komplett weg, kaum zu glauben wenn ich die Bilder vom Samstag im Kopf habe.



schade...einen Moment früher und es wäre perfekt gewesen, ist aber nicht so einfach per Selbstauslöser






und Luki war auch völlig entspannt nach der Fütterung....


----------



## Fatster (20. Februar 2021)

Der frühe Trucker fängt die Sonn‘ 🙈











Fühlte sich total „komisch“ an, mal wieder mit nem Bike unterwegs zu sein, das weniger als 20kg wiegt 🤪🤪


----------



## docrobin (20. Februar 2021)

Für die Tourenplanung im Hause @Onkel_Bob & docrobin bin ich zuständig. Vorgabe heute war: Wenig Begängnis und schnee- und eisfreie Wege. Hat fast geklappt. 



@Onkel_Bob als "Icebreaker" unterwegs in der Lausnitzer Heide



Vereiste Kiesgrube







Blick aus der Buchberghütte



Wolfsdenkmal - heute gibt es hier wieder welche



Bahnradweg



Da bleibt kein Popo trocken ...



Fünfhufenteich im Gegenlicht
Fazit: Es war anstrengend, dreckig, sonnig und wunderschön.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Februar 2021)

Kleine fette Family Runde...


----------



## Deleted 216670 (20. Februar 2021)

5. Jahre Cuba
Fazit: weltweiter Lockdown, die Befreiung geht weiter 🤣


----------



## rumigali (21. Februar 2021)

eine kleine Nachmittagstour ist sich dann doch noch ausgegangen...bis auf paar kleine Schneereste in schattigen Ecken war alles weg.


----------



## docrobin (21. Februar 2021)

Die Oberlausitz kennen wir eigentlich nur von unseren Liegeradtouren. Mit den grobstolligen Fahrzeugen sind wir über den Black Mountain Bikepark bisher nicht hinausgekommen. Um so mehr weckte bei der Samstag abendlichen Tourenplanung ein Pumptrack in Bernsdorf unser Interesse. Also wurde kurzerhand eine Tour drumherum gestrickt, und schon ging es am Sonntag Morgen bei herrlichem Wetter los in den  Nordosten von Dresden. Wir staunten nicht schlecht, was dort los war. Und die Dorfjugend staunte nicht minder, als sie die beiden älteren Herrschaften durch den Parkour düsen sah und den "Sound of Speed" der Fatbikereifen hörte.






Konditionell waren der Begeisterung aber doch enge Grenzen gesetzt, so dass wir nach fünf Runden abbrachen und unsere eigentliche Tour durch das Teichgebiet Biehla-Weißig starteten.



Die Trails dort halten sich zwar konstant auf niedrigem S0-Niveau, aber die Landschaft ist wirklich herrlich.



Kiefernwälder wechseln sich ab mit großen und kleinen Teichen, die teilweise noch leicht vereist waren.






Auf dem Wasser und in der Luft tummelten sich hunderte von Wasservögeln. Um die abzulichten, hätte ich meine Kameraausrüstung mit Teleobjektiv gebraucht. Mit dem Handy ließ sich das nur mit einer Detailaufnahme dokumentieren.






An den "Hotspots" drängelten sich dann auch die Birdwatcher mit dicken Ferngläsern. Ruhiger - und kälter - wurde es  erst wieder im Moor, das aussah wie mit Zuckerguss überzogen.





Nach 2 1/2 Stunden war unsere wunderschöne Runde beendet. Die Dorfjugend drehte da immer noch ihre Runden auf dem Pumptrack.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Februar 2021)

Noch ein Ride bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen, diesmal mit dem anderen Buben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (21. Februar 2021)

Heute konnte ich - trotz schönsten Sonntagswetters - den befürchteten Menschenmengen erfolgreich ausweichen.





Ein bißchen Winter war auch noch erkennbar - trotz der frühlingshaften Temperatur:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Februar 2021)

Moin, das Bild "engstelle" steht heute zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages:









						engstelle
					

Foto: engstelle - Daytrips




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## rumigali (23. Februar 2021)

@FR-Sniper


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Februar 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> @FR-Sniper
> Anhang anzeigen 1214090


Ich hoffe du bist von oben gekommen 



Wei Galerie....

Standesgemäß zum ersten Eis des Jahres...


----------



## Mr_Slow (24. Februar 2021)

Heimweg mit kleinem Umweg über den Heidschnuckenweg...











wurde dann doch schnell dunkel


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. Februar 2021)

Mein Kunstwort des Jahres: "Populärtouristisch unattraktiv" .... meint, dass wenn man auf der Waldtour seine eigene Spur von vor einer Woche wiederfindet, ist's wohl eine ruhige Gegend.


"Waldtypische Gefahren" neu interpretiert: 120m vom Golfplatzrand entfernt, inmitten hoher Bäume.


Genau mein Humor: "soft" steht drauf. Ich mutmaße mal, dass zwischen hart und soft die Auftreffenergie nicht sehr unterschiedlich gefühlt wird 🤔🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (24. Februar 2021)

Auch das ist "Unterwegs mit dem Fatbike": Vor lauter Unterwegs ist mein großes Kettenblatt inzwischen fast waffenscheinpflichtig geworden:





Erinnert mich ein wenig an den James-Bond-Film mit dem kleinwüchsigen Asiaten, der seine Mitmenschen und naürlich auch unseren Titelhelden mit messerscharfen Wurfsternen traktierte 😀

Ich wollte das Kettenblatt eigentlich noch fahren, bis garantiert streusalzfreie Zeiten anbrechen (und dann einen Rundumschlag mit beiden Kettenblättern + Kassette + Kette machen), aber die Kette rutscht inzwischen regelmäßig über das Kettenblatt. 

Ein erster Versuch, das sündteure und inzwischen rare 36er-RaceFace-Kettenblatt durch ein SLX-Pendant zu ersetzen, ist vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren gescheitert - die Abstände passten wohl nicht und die Kette ließ sich vom Umwerfer nicht auf das große Kettenblatt zwingen. Umso größer das Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man dranbleibt: 

Nachdem das ausgefeilte SLX-Kettenblatt eh rumgelegen ist, und ich bei der letzten Bestellung bei CNC Bike auf Unterlegscheiben für die Kettenblattschrauben gestossen bin, habe ich diese mitbestellt. Heute zwischen Spider und dem großen Kettenblatt die Unterlegscheiben eingefügt. Und siehe da: Die Kette klettert anstandslos beim Schalten vom kleinen auf's große Kettenblatt.

Aber nach dem Geschwalle noch ein richtiges Unterwegs-Foto, damit's keine Themaverfehlung wird - noch ein Winterbild:


----------



## 13Rockon13 (25. Februar 2021)

Unterwegs auf der Malserhaide nach Plawenn!


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. Februar 2021)

Kirche St. Koloman bei Leitenhausen, Gem. Langquaid. Von der Anhöhe kann man 13 Kirchtürme in der Umgebung sehen.

_"Die römisch-katholische Wallfahrtskapelle *St. Koloman* (auch *St. Coloman*) bei Leitenhausen, einem Ortsteil des Marktes Langquaid (...) ist ein schlichter Barockbau des frühen 17. Jahrhunderts. Durch seine Lage auf einer Anhöhe über dem Tal der Großen Laber nordwestlich von Leitenhausen ist er weithin sichtbar. An die chorlose Saalkirche ist auf der Ostseite ein ausspringender Turm mit Zwiebelhaube angebaut."_

Aus Wikipedia


----------



## HawG (26. Februar 2021)

Oberstdorf über Illerursprung , Nebelhornbahn zum Langlaufstadion wo z.Zt. die Nordic WM ist.


----------



## Knarfifrank (26. Februar 2021)

Die geschlossenen Skipisten musste ich einfach nutzen...


----------



## Fatster (26. Februar 2021)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Die geschlossenen Skipisten musste ich einfach nutzen...
> Anhang anzeigen 1216040Anhang anzeigen 1216043



saugeiles Video! 👍🏻


----------



## RennerR (26. Februar 2021)

Heute den sonnigen Nachmittag genutzt und einen kleinen Ausflug zur Isar gemacht ...


----------



## rumigali (26. Februar 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> saugeiles Video! 👍🏻


Herrlich wie Dich dein Bike überholt...geiles Vid.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Februar 2021)

@Knarfifrank  wann warst da, Freitag?

..mangels Trails in meiner Nähe muß man nehmen was man vorfindet für ein wenig Fahrtechniktraining....






aber auch so machen 2h auch Spaß


----------



## Knarfifrank (27. Februar 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Knarfifrank  wann warst da, Freitag?
> 
> Donnerstag Vormittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (27. Februar 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Knarfifrank  wann warst da, Freitag?
> 
> ..mangels Trails in meiner Nähe muß man nehmen was man vorfindet für ein wenig Fahrtechniktraining....
> 
> ...


das mit den Trails bekommen wir nächstes Wochenende hin...


----------



## docrobin (27. Februar 2021)

Nachdem der Schnee (fast) weg ist, mussten wir heute nachsehen, ob die Trails in der Dresdner Heide noch da sind.
















Erstaunlicher Weise war der Grip auf den meisten Wegen ganz gut. Und auch die diversen Kicker und Doubles waren noch gut erhalten oder schon wieder hergerichtet. Da es mit dem Handy keinen Sinn macht, gibt es davon leider keine Fotos.



Aber auch andere knifflige Stellen haben es in sich. Über diese glatten Hölzer kam nicht mal das Fatty rüber.


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Februar 2021)

Der nächste Winter kann kommen... Ohne Schnee wird das Ritchey aber nicht oft zum Einsatz kommen, das rollt wie ein Sack Nüsse. 😀


----------



## versteher (28. Februar 2021)

Du kannst dir ja für Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst einen Satz JumboJims in 4.0 aufziehen und auf Tubeless umrüsten.
Du wirst erstaunt sein wie die Kiste dann über den Gravel schwebt und abgeht wie Schmidts-Katze!


----------



## hw_doc (28. Februar 2021)

7 Tage zwischen den Bildern:



Sehr einladend... 







Und trübe Aussichten...


----------



## Pimper (28. Februar 2021)

Sag mir jetzt nicht, dass der rauchende Jeep mit 500 g CO2/km dir gehört....


----------



## Bulwye (28. Februar 2021)

Mud-Wrestling bei uns


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Februar 2021)

@Pimper Bist du ein *Grüner*?😗


----------



## skaster (28. Februar 2021)

Pimper schrieb:


> Sag mir jetzt nicht, dass der rauchende Jeep mit 500 g CO2/km dir gehört....


Er hat doch hinter dem Kennzeichen extra einen Auffangbehälter dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2021)

Pimper schrieb:


> Sag mir jetzt nicht, dass der rauchende Jeep mit 500 g CO2/km dir gehört....


Würde erklären, warum er meistens mit Rad und Zug unterwegs ist.


----------



## rumigali (1. März 2021)

Habe den Frühling heute mit einer kleinen Montagsrunde begrüßt......


----------



## Pimper (1. März 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Pimper Bist du ein *Grüner*?



Ich bemühe mich wenigstens meinen Chey-V8 unter 13 Litern zu fahren... Aber ihr...?


----------



## Fatster (1. März 2021)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ich bemühe mich wenigstens meinen Chey-V8 unter 13 Litern zu fahren... Aber ihr...?



Boah, Hanmer! Geil, geil, geil .. Du hast echt nen Chevy V8? Cool!
Erzähl mal bissel was und stell mal bitte paar Bilder hier ein, weil:

Wenn schon OT, dann doch bitte richtig, Alter ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. März 2021)

Manchmal hat der Dreck genau die richtige Konsistenz, nicht zu nass, nicht zu trocken - für eine Superadhäsion:






Man hat das zusätzliche Gewicht sogar beim Treten gemerkt ...

Der Sonnenuntergang hat dann alsbald gnädig das Mäntelchen der Dunkelheit über das verdreckte Fortbewegungsmittel gelegt, auf dass dem Unterwegsgewesenen der Eingang in das heimische Anwesen nicht verwehrt werde ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2021)

Fliehkraft ist dein Freund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (3. März 2021)

wird evtl. ein hartes Jahr...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. März 2021)

"Druckverfestigte kristalline Wassermasse in fruehlingshaftem Ambiente"-Tour mit Maxxis-Laufradsatz:



Eisplattenaufwerfung am Gaisweiher nahe Flossenbürg


Wo die Sonneneinstrahlung in den vergangenen Tagen nicht hinkam, konnte der Gleichgewichtssinn geübt werden.


Springschwänze, meine ziemlich besten Lieblingstiere. Nur 1mm gross, aber die sind echt cool. 






Am Steinbruch


H2O mit Waldmeister freut coole Konsumentengeister


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. März 2021)

Vom Hintergrund: Ist die Eisdiele im Wald?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. März 2021)

Nein, die Ortschaft aber im Quasi-Outback


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. März 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> "Druckverfestigte kristalline Wassermasse in fruehlingshaftem Ambiente"-Tour mit Maxxis-Laufradsatz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Eis ist toll, aber die Katzenaugen kratzen in den Augen. 
Das verleiht dem Rad einen REAL-Markt-Spirit.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber das sieht echt übel aus.

🍻


----------



## lirasi (6. März 2021)

hahaha wie geil, 
hier im Forum fällt *ALLES* auf


----------



## Fatster (6. März 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> ".. Springschwänze, meine ziemlich besten Lieblingstiere. Nur 1mm gross, aber die sind echt cool.
> Anhang anzeigen 1221722



Also vielleicht liegt‘s ja an mir, aber ich such mir nen Wolf! 
Deine Lieblingsschwänze springen entweder nicht hoch genug oder Du
solltest echt, *echt *so langsam mal über ein Handy mit einer „a weng“ besseren Kamera nachdenken 🍻

Und weil ich heut auch mal wieder bio-mäßig unterwegs war, hier paar Buidln 😉

Mein waren die Forstautobahnen 💪🏻




Und weil am „Wolfstein“ auch nix los war ... 



... kurz bisserl „Dummheiten“ gemacht, eh Oberförster Pudlich ums Eck lugt 🙈


----------



## Mr_Slow (6. März 2021)

Kleine Tour vor einigen Tagen...

















durch die Harburger Berge


----------



## nailz (7. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Also vielleicht liegt‘s ja an mir, aber ich such mir nen Wolf!
> Deine Lieblingsschwänze springen entweder nicht hoch genug oder Du
> solltest echt, *echt *so langsam mal über ein Handy mit einer „a weng“ besseren Kamera nachdenken 🍻
> 
> ...


Ich finde den Aufbau mit Krummbügel ja echt gut.   Seit 14 Monaten fahre ich jetzt u.a. ein Gravelbike und habe den Lenker zu schätzen gelernt. Könnte ich mir am Farley auch vorstellen, allerdings bei #bockaufballern halte ich mich doch lieber am Flatbar fest


----------



## hw_doc (7. März 2021)

nailz schrieb:


> Ich finde den Aufbau mit Krummbügel ja echt gut.   Seit 14 Monaten fahre ich jetzt u.a. ein Gravelbike und habe den Lenker zu schätzen gelernt. Könnte ich mir am Farley auch vorstellen, allerdings bei #bockaufballern halte ich mich doch lieber am Flatbar fest



Hat da jemand Zweit-Fatbike gesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. März 2021)

Niederbayern, Kelheimer Forst, mein Spielplatz

Am Vortag hab ich das entdeckt. Da hats mich paarmal mit Faulenzerdruck 800mbar ordentlich eingesackt. 
Jetzt mit 420/440mbar vo/hi ging's ohne Abflug und mit geschmeidiger Traktion. Allerdings die am Morgen frisch gefettet aufgezogene Kette ist wieder im Pflegebedarf. Bin die Strecke mit dem blauen Rechteck dazu dreimal gefahren.
Ausser fünf lokalen E-Bike-Mtblern war niemand unterwegs. Gscheit motschad war's und ein guter Tag.



Querneigung-Lehm-Surfen.





Vielen Dank an @taunusteufel78 
Ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich, dass nicht auch meine mega-anti-stylishe Speichenschutzscheibe sowie die Pedalreflektoren reflektiert wurden.

Und: Hey, Real-Niveau ist nicht soo schlecht, besser als Otto-Versand. Ich stell mal paar Bilder meiner Fahrräder ins Fatbike-Bilderforum. Da könnt ihr euch dann gscheit echauffieren. Weil ich hab auch Stern-Reflektoren am Cannondale seit Weihnachten.
Das StVO-Paket wiegt übrigens nur 120 Gramm (incl. Z-Refl)

Es gibt aber vier gute Gründe für meine Reflektoren:
1. Ich bin ü50, da kann ich endlich alles machen, ohne dass mich die Meinung des Mainstream oder gar der Nachbarn interessiert.🤘🤘
2. Ich wohne in Bayern. Niederbayern + Oberpfalz. Also quasi wannst vo Minga ins Dunkel fahrst und dann no zwoa Stund weiter. Und schau: In Bayern da machen wir keine Fehler - Wir setzen Standards. 😄👍👍
3. Es ist das Gesetz. Mittlerweile hab ich es gern exekutiv stressbefreit.
4. Ich bin so eine coole Sau seit mehr als 40 Jahren, dass sogar mein Kühlschrank aus purer Ehrerbietung kühlt und stets eine kalte Bierdose hat. Hey, wenn ich mir keine StVO-Vollausstattung erlauben kann , wer dann?! 😎😎😎
Chuck Norris zieht Schal und Mütze an wenn wir uns mit Liegestützen gegenseitig die Erdkugel hin und herdrücken


@Fatster:
Die Kamera war mal gut, aber durch zweimaliges software"up"date sind der Belichtungsmesser und die Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt.
Ausserdem mach ich für's Internet ja nur datenleichte Bilder, weil jedes Öffnen ja bei den Leuten das Datenvolumen schrumpft.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an @taunusteufel78
> Ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich, dass nicht auch meine mega-anti-stylishe Speichenschutzscheibe sowie die Pedalreflektoren reflektiert wurden.


Warum gleich so angepisst?  🤷‍♂️

Dann darfst du dein Rad nicht in einem Forum öffentlich posten....

Bist aber auch ein zartes Häutchen... 🤣

Edit:
Ich bin zwar erst Mitte 40 mit 23 Jährchen ambitioniert auf dem Rad, aber mein Weibchen hat auch die 5 vorne stehen, also so wie du, aber die mag eben auch keine Katzenaugen.. 🤷‍♂️
(Hätte auch übel ausgesehen beim Ironman oder sonstigen Events 🤪).
Die knappen 150 Gravel-km eben quer durch die Wetterau liefen problemlos ohne StVZo-Zeug!
Geht also! Musst du auch mal probieren.
Einfach den Käse mal abschrauben.. 😉

Ein vorbeistreifender Vereinskollege hat an dem Rad meiner Frau den orangenen Safety-Aufkleber an der vorderen Bremsscheibe bemängelt.
Tzz, da schaust du   -   noch kleinkarierter, was!?
Recht hat er!
Zu meiner Schande, den hatte ich vergessen zu entfernen.

So, dir dann noch viel Spaß beim Rumfunkeln....

Und nicht vergessen   -    Dienstag ist Pienztag!

Edit2:
Bisher war das hier mit der friedlichste Teil im Forum.
Man konnte auch mal Kritik äußern, ohne gleich anzuecken.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. März 2021)

Ich bin doch nicht angepisst. Ois easy.

🥳🥳🥳🥳😎😎😎

Die orangen Aufkleberfaehnchen an den Shimanoscheiben muss ich demnaechst mal mit Carnaubawachs putzen und pflegen. Cooler Hinweis. Hab glaube noch an zwei LRS mit drei Scheiben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht angepisst. Ois easy.
> 
> 🥳🥳🥳🥳😎😎😎
> 
> Die orangen Aufkleberfaehnchen an den Shimanoscheiben muss ich demnaechst mal mit Carnaubawachs putzen und pflegen. Cooler Hinweis. Hab glaube noch an zwei LRS mit drei Scheiben.


Lass gut sein... 🍻


----------



## BigJohn (8. März 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar erst Mitte 40 mit 23 Jährchen ambitioniert auf dem Rad, aber mein Weibchen hat auch die 5 vorne


Uuuuuh, ein Boy-Toy 🤣


----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. März 2021)

Heute in der Oberpfalz und trotz immerhin -4Grad Celsius irgendwie saukalt



Ein Meter pro Sekunde
war fast zu schnell auf dieser Runde

❄️❄️👻👻😃😃


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Uuuuuh, ein Boy-Toy 🤣


Naja, dafür ist der Unterschied zu gering....😏


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. März 2021)

die Rodelhänge sind wieder frei zum spielen....


----------



## Fatster (8. März 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> die Rodelhänge sind wieder frei zum spielen.... Anhang anzeigen 1223367Anhang anzeigen 1223369



Das ist doch Fake!
Das geht mir ner BLUTO gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (8. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Das ist doch Fake!
> Das geht mir ner BLUTO gar nicht


Mit meinen zarten 40kg * ist das kein Problem! 




*pro Bein!


----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Das ist doch Fake!
> Das geht mir ner BLUTO gar nicht


Natürlich geht das. Das dritte Bild, nach der Implosion der Gabel, hat er aber vornehm unterschlagen 🧐


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. März 2021)

die Bluto wird total Unterschätzt, für mein Spazierenfahren reicht sie jedenfalls


----------



## Fatster (9. März 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> die Bluto wird total Unterschätzt, für mein Spazierenfahren reicht sie jedenfalls
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1223904



WOW! Wie hast Du die Gabelbrücke der BLUTO denn nach hinten bekommen? 😳😳


----------



## Starter77 (9. März 2021)

Gabelbrücke vs. Mudguard? 🤔


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> WOW! Wie hast Du die Gabelbrücke der BLUTO denn nach hinten bekommen? 😳😳


Ist ein neuer Trick... 

X-Up ohne Arme zu verdrehen 😂😂😂
😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (9. März 2021)

Hab noch ein schlechtes Handybild von der gestrigen Ausfahrt ...


----------



## rumigali (10. März 2021)

Sonntag nochmal bei winterlichen Verhältnissen unterwegs gewesen, zumindest weiter oben am Berg...unten gabs dann eine richtige Schlammpackung 



als mein Speze die Schneekugel sah meinte er sofort das wir ein Foto machen müssen da es ihn an ein Foto erinnert eines nicht ganz unprominenten Riders....na wer weiß es???



natürlich hat auch die kleine Stärkung nicht gefehlt



Habe mein Fatty mal ordnungsgemäß geparkt für die Offsaison Ja leider...letzter Ride mit dem Fatty. Ab sofort wird wieder das HT und das Enduro geritten...


Werd trotzdem immer mal  reinschauen war Ihr so treibt als Ganzjahresfattyrider


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. März 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> Sonntag nochmal bei winterlichen Verhältnissen unterwegs gewesen, zumindest weiter oben am Berg...unten gabs dann eine richtige Schlammpackung
> Anhang anzeigen 1224502
> als mein Speze die Schneekugel sah meinte er sofort das wir ein Foto machen müssen da es ihn an ein Foto erinnert eines nicht ganz unprominenten Riders....na wer weiß es???
> Anhang anzeigen 1224503
> ...


Danny lässt Grüßen   
Aber ein Sommer ohne Fatti ist ein verlorener Sommer


----------



## rumigali (10. März 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Danny lässt Grüßen
> Aber ein Sommer ohne Fatti ist ein verlorener Sommer


 Danny


----------



## skaster (10. März 2021)

versteher schrieb:


> Hab noch ein schlechtes Handybild von der gestrigen Ausfahrt ...



Und wo ist das Bild nach dem Drop? 😁


----------



## Burba (10. März 2021)

Kona Unit kann auch fat...


----------



## nailz (10. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> WOW! Wie hast Du die Gabelbrücke der BLUTO denn nach hinten bekommen? 😳😳





FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Ist ein neuer Trick...
> 
> X-Up ohne Arme zu verdrehen 😂😂😂
> 😎


Das würde den Frontsweep des Lenkers erklären, aber wie verdammt nochmal hast du die Bremse rechts montiert bekommen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2021)

Heute auch mal wieder das Dickerchen aus der Ecke gekramt, denn oft hat's diesen Winter nicht an die frische Luft gedurft....

Also schnell das 'Laserschwert' montiert und in den Sportfrack gehüpft.

Erst leicht hoch und gleich wieder runter...




Erneut hoch....

...und wieder runter...


...um dann doch ganz hoch zu können.
Es war schon richtig dunkel.
Der Schnappschuss vom Feldberg ist überraschend gut geworden.
Temperatur lag bei 1° C oben, die Wege waren schön trocken.
Und schön leer war's.... 🤗




Blick zum Fuße hin des Feldbergs...




Windjacke schnell drüber und dann ging's gen Heimat.




War mal wieder schön.


----------



## rumigali (11. März 2021)

natürlich haben wir die Schneekugel nach dem Foto fachgerecht recycelt


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. März 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> natürlich haben wir die Schneekugel nach dem Foto fachgerecht recycelt



cool wäre das Video zu Foto vorher, also quasi wo du drauf springst 


was älteres weil Galerie (und ich aktuell nicht unterwegs )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulwye (12. März 2021)

In den March/Thaya Auen bei herrlichem Wetter,

da kriegt sogar mein Muerte ein kleines Grinsen,😎


----------



## Starter77 (12. März 2021)

Bulwye schrieb:


> In den March/Thaya Auen bei herrlichem Wetter,Anhang anzeigen 1226334Anhang anzeigen 1226345
> 
> da kriegt sogar mein Muerte ein kleines Grinsen,😎
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1226365



Hast Du 4.4 JJ verbaut oder 4.8? Geht sich das hinten aus?


----------



## Bulwye (13. März 2021)

Vo 4.8 /hi 4.4 
mit massigen ~5mm Platz.
Wenn ich mich nicht gerade in den lehmhaltigen Sümpfen😂 verfahre, so passt es. 😅


----------



## LDSign (13. März 2021)

Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal zeigen...meine beiden Dicken:


----------



## Bulwye (13. März 2021)

Heute eine alte Bahntrasse entdeckt, echt genial, wenn der Druck stimmt. sonst grüßt dich der Chiropraktiker sehr freundlich😂😂


----------



## rumigali (14. März 2021)

Kein technisches Meisterwerk, bin da nicht so bewandert  Hoffe es gefällt trotzdem, es waren schöne Monate mit dem Fatty


----------



## shibby68 (14. März 2021)




----------



## HawG (15. März 2021)

Aktuell wieder Schnee🙋‍♂️


----------



## hw_doc (15. März 2021)

Ziemliche Rutschpartie gestern - der Deister besteht gerade nur aus Schmiere... 















Profil vom HR leicht überfordert - wenn das HR. einen ständig überholen möchte... Taugt nur noch als Sommerreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (15. März 2021)

Vorsicht offtopic wem es trotzdem gefällt dann gerne ein Like da lassen..Habe gerade viel Zeit dank Quarantäne. Na zumindest ist das Wetter gnädig mit mir  mit gnädig meine ich, da es so grausig ist das man auch ohne Quarantäne nicht vor die Türe gehen würde...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. März 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> ...das man auch ohne Quarantäne nicht vor die Türe gehen würde...


Doch!


----------



## Starter77 (15. März 2021)

Jupp, raus geht immer


----------



## rumigali (15. März 2021)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Doch!
> Anhang anzeigen 1228733Anhang anzeigen 1228735


hahaha...sehr gut schlechtes Bikewetter gibts nicht...



du siehst ich bin sonst auch nicht zimperlich beim Wetter


----------



## sibu (16. März 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> hahaha...sehr gut schlechtes Bikewetter gibts nicht...
> Anhang anzeigen 1228758
> du siehst ich bin sonst auch nicht zimperlich beim Wetter


Gibt es für die Fätties eigentlich auch Schutzbleche ?


----------



## Speedskater (16. März 2021)

Das setzt entsprechende Gewinde an Rahmen und Gabel voraus.








						Fat Bike Kunststoffschutzbleche schwarz 26x4 - 4.8 124 mm breit
					

Fat Bike 124 mm breite Kunststoffschutzbleche mit Streben 26 x 4  - 4.8  + 24 x 4 - 4 1/4  Zoll schwarz Schutzbleche mit vier…




					classic-cycle.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (16. März 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> hahaha...sehr gut schlechtes Bikewetter gibts nicht...
> Anhang anzeigen 1228758
> du siehst ich bin sonst auch nicht zimperlich beim Wetter



Das ist doch alles Kindergeburtstag gegen eine Stelviobefahrung bei 0 Grad und vier Stunden Dauerregen. 

*Das *ist „Wetter“ .. frag das @Fibbs79


----------



## rumigali (16. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Kindergeburtstag gegen eine Stelviobefahrung bei 0 Grad und vier Stunden Dauerregen.
> 
> *Das *ist „Wetter“ .. frag das @Fibbs79
> Anhang anzeigen 1228959


Respekt ich fands schon mit dem Auto anstengend


----------



## dopaul (16. März 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> Respekt ich fands schon mit dem Auto anstengend


Als ich das letzte Mal den Stelvio hoch geradelt bin habe ich einen kennen gelernt, der mit dem Einrad hoch gefahren ist....


----------



## BigJohn (16. März 2021)

dopaul schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte Mal den Stelvio hoch geradelt bin habe ich einen kennen gelernt, der mit dem Einrad hoch gefahren ist....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1228984


Halber Rollwiderstand. Eigentlich sind alle anderen die Deppen


----------



## Fatster (16. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Halber Rollwiderstand. Eigentlich sind alle anderen die Deppen



Ich nehm das jetzt ausnahmsweise mal nicht persönlich 🙈


----------



## Berganbeter (16. März 2021)

Nicht zu vergessen der Gewichtsvorteil😎! Bergab ist aber dann nimmer so lustig ohne fettes Hinterteil😂😂😂!


----------



## Bulwye (16. März 2021)

N


Berganbeter schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der Gewichtsvorteil😎! Bergab ist aber dann nimmer so lustig ohne fettes Hinterteil😂😂😂!


Nun das wäre ja dann wieder Fahrer spezifisch, mit dem Hinterteil. 😂😂😂🤣


----------



## sibu (16. März 2021)

Mit dem Einrad kann man auch ins Gelände. Da würde einen auch weder Gabel noch Hinterbau stören, breite Reifen aufzuziehen.


----------



## skaster (17. März 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Mit dem Einrad kann man auch ins Gelände. Da würde einen auch weder Gabel noch Hinterbau stören, breite Reifen aufzuziehen.


Einräder ohne Gabel wären mir jetzt nicht sooo geläufig.  Oder gibt's da auch Lefty-Olafs?


----------



## sibu (17. März 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Einräder ohne Gabel wären mir jetzt nicht sooo geläufig.  Oder gibt's da auch Lefty-Olafs?


Noch weniger als ein Lefty: Ein unmögliches Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (17. März 2021)

Anbei ein paar Bilder noch von letzter Woche, aktuell hat es dort locker 50-70cm Neuschnee. Da gibt es dann bessere Spielgeräte im Vergleich zum Fatbike...

Erschreckend wenig Schnee zu Beginn, vor 2 Wochen war es noch deutlich mehr





Zum Glück legte sich das schnell. Der Untergrund hätte nur härter sein dürfen <schwitz>




Dann auch noch als Erster auf der Piste, die war eindeutig hart und eisig. Ich war froh um meine Spikes




Zwischenstation




...und endlich oben. Die Abfahrt war sensationell griffig nur die Sicht war oben alles andere als einfach




Mit dem Neuschnee der letzten 3 Tage werde ich das sicher nochmal bei schönerem Wetter angehen. Bilder folgen...😉


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. März 2021)

Vom Matsch in den Schnee.
Von Schtötzen Hildweinsrreuth, wo "unser" Nordischer Kombinierer heimisch ist, über Skilanglaufzentrum Silberhütte bis 15mal um den "Entenbühl"


Die Wahl der Qual. Fahr ich oldschool 26' mit Spikes oder Mixed mit Grip-Limit?


Erst mal Expeditionsfahrt auf den nächsten Höhenmetern, denn es ist fruehlingshaft und wenn für morgen Eis zu erwarten ist, ist's eh schnell gewechselt. Also Mixed ist fixed.


Nur noch die Kugel geben. (Staniolpapier in Kitteltasche entsorgt)
Man beachte den neuen Sattelstreben-Z-Reflektor 🤘🤘🤘


Ich habs mir gedacht: Auch im Schnee mangels Kälte kein Grund für den Spikes-Lrs.


Versuch für @Fatster, meine Lieblingstiere (Schneefloehe) zu fotografieren. Von völlig ueberdeckt zu "wir wollen nicht fotografiert werden" in 10 Sekunden.
Mit Wolf kann ich gerade nicht dienen. Wir haben zwar Wölfe, aber die normalen sieht man nie und und die die man nahe sehen würde, sind noch gestörter als ich.


Schöner warmer griffiger  Schnee bei 4Grad Celsius. Das gesamte Gelände ist übersät mit Schneeflöhen. Aber kaum ist man an ihnen dran springen sie weg oder verkriechen sich in die Kristallporen.


"Nahaufnahme" der Schneeflöhe extra für @Fatster Das Licht kommt von einer Taschenlampe.
Gute und echte Nahaufnahmen hab ich nur auf Negativfilm. Muss ich vielleicht mal einscannen. 


15 x um den Entenbühl. Ziel ist es, die 15 mal ohne Absetzen des Fußes zu schaffen. Sozusagen Balance-übung abseits vom Skateboardfahren in der Küche.
Natürlich ists im Sommer noch schwieriger, aber im Winter mit Schnee kann man mehr Quatsch machen und das Hinfallen tun nicht weh. In diesem Jahr möchte ich einen Fahrtechnikkurs machen. So dass mir jemand, der richtig gut radfahren kann, mal zeigt, wie es besser geht.  Input von aussen ist das, was wirklich weiterbringt. Und mit stetiger Verbesserung lässt sich nochmals mehr erleben. 



Selbstverständlich habe ich alle Tierfotos OHNE Blitz gemacht. Ausserdem habe ich beobachtet, dass die Schneeflöhe in den Fahrspuren nach wenigen Minuten wieder aus dem komprimierten Schnee rauskamen und sich munter weitertummelten.


Edith meint noch:
Gerne hätte ich Bilder meiner für heute geplanten Grenztour nach Bärnau nachgereicht. Aber hier hat's Schneesturm und starke Böen. Da sind Tagestouren oder sichere Waldaufenthalte nicht mit Minimalausrüstung machbar. Morgen wieder......


----------



## Bulwye (19. März 2021)

Morgenstund hat Schnee im Mund.
Es hat doch tatsächlich noch mal geschneit, ~4cm, na das muss doch noch mal ausgenutzt werden,
Rauf auf die Mühle und ab.



Das gute ist es kann danach nur mit dem Tuch wieder alles clean gemacht werden.



Vormittag war hier noch Schnee, mittags war alles wieder weg, denke Frau Holle wird müde.😂😂


----------



## lirasi (19. März 2021)

hahah, 
son Aufkleber vom Auto hab ich auch noch übrig.
Wenn ich doch nur nicht meine schönen Rahmen damit versauen wollen würde


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. März 2021)

Hatte ich auch auf dem Auto.
Gute Idee für's Fahrrad


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. März 2021)

Bulwye schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1231303


Ist das etwa´n Kokopelli Tattoo?


----------



## Bulwye (20. März 2021)

Jop 😂😎


----------



## docrobin (20. März 2021)

Fahrt in den Frühling (der hat noch Luft nach oben)


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. März 2021)

Heute hatte ich keine rechte Lust auf Isarbaz.... 





Leider hatte ich etwas wenig Luft im Reifen, und da war es wieder das Gefühl einen Sack voll Nüsse zu fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (20. März 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich keine rechte Lust auf Isarbaz....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1231958
> 
> Leider hatte ich etwas wenig Luft im Reifen, und da war es wieder das Gefühl einen Sack voll Nüsse zu fahren....


Kein Stoppie-Bild auf der Treppe gemacht?


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kein Stoppie-Bild auf der Treppe gemacht?


War eigentlich ein Plan, leider waren die Bremsbeläge am Ende und beim genauen Messen hab ich gemerkt, die Bremsscheibe ist jetzt unter der Verschleisgrenze, da muss ich morgen mal im Lager schauen 😎


----------



## ufp (21. März 2021)

Bulwye schrieb:


> Morgenstund hat Schnee im Mund.
> Es hat doch tatsächlich noch mal geschneit, ~4cm, na das muss doch noch mal ausgenutzt werden,
> Rauf auf die Mühle und ab.Anhang anzeigen 1231302
> 
> ...


Ist das die Orignal Farbe oder hast du es lackieren lassen?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. März 2021)

Gaisweiher-/Flossenbürg-Tour im warmen, griffigen Schnee bei 3 Grad Celsius auf gefrostetem Boden. Im Anschluss ging es noch durch die Schwarzbeerwälder, solange die uralten Wege noch nicht wieder zugewachsen sind.



Einer der Wege und Orte, wo man niemandem begegnet. 


Kennt ihr das? Der Schnee schafft Eindruecke, die sich erst bei näherem Hinsehen und Bedenken als witziger Trugschluss herausstellen. Hier: Der wartende Mann.



Weicher Schnee im tiefen Wald.


An der Grenze zum Königlichen Wald. Dorthin an diese Stelle habe ich mich letztmalig 2019 verfahren. Der Bach ist die Grenze zum Privatwald. Im Sommer ist der Ort bewachsen und nicht befahrbar.


----------



## Bulwye (21. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Ist das die Orignal Farbe oder hast du es lackieren lassen?


Lackieren lassen, kommt leider auf Fotos nicht gut ist ein Candy Orange Lack


----------



## euro910 (22. März 2021)

es hätte so ein schöner Tag werden können,
das war´s dann leider mit dem WO







ohne starke Krafteinwirkung in dem Moment als es gebrochen ist,
bin auf der flachen neben Junior pedaliert im Wald, zum Glück mal ohne Anhänger dran in dem Moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (22. März 2021)

Ach du schande


----------



## Starter77 (22. März 2021)

Ist noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (22. März 2021)

Krass, so frisch wie der Lack aussieht wird das hoffentlich ein Garantiefall 

Ich war am Samstag auf dem Feldi im Taunus unterwegs und bin dann unerwartet nochmal mit etwas Schnee überrascht worden, der dann im Schatten sogar noch schön zu fahren war:

Blick Richtung Oberreifenberg:



Stadt in der Nähe von Offenbach:



Gestern war ich dann nochmal dünnbereift oben, da war der Schnee auf den Trails bei etwas wärmeren Temperaturen überall zu Schlamm verflüssigt, nicht nur in der Sonne. Von daher dürfte das am Samstag wohl die letzte Schneetour für diesen Winter gewesen sein.


----------



## euro910 (22. März 2021)

schuld ist nur die stete Pflege mit Wachs Detailern  

leider 3 Jahre und 3 Monate alt, somit 3 Monate aus der Garantie
Händler sagte zwar was von lebenslanger Garantie auf Rahmen, aber nicht dass man es dafür online registrieren muss. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt, ...


----------



## hw_doc (22. März 2021)

euro910 schrieb:


> schuld ist nur die stete Pflege mit Wachs Detailern
> 
> leider 3 Jahre und 3 Monate alt, somit 3 Monate aus der Garantie
> Händler sagte zwar was von lebenslanger Garantie auf Rahmen, aber nicht dass man es dafür online registrieren muss. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt, ...



Mobster oder Big Ed?


----------



## euro910 (22. März 2021)

KONA BIKES 2018 | MTB  |  FATBIKE  |  Wo


----------



## hw_doc (22. März 2021)

euro910 schrieb:


> KONA BIKES 2018 | MTB  |  FATBIKE  |  Wo


oWeh...


----------



## rumigali (22. März 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mobster oder Big Ed?


das Big Ed hält einiges aus


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. März 2021)

Hab ich aber auch schon anders gesehen!
Hat sich an ähnlicher Stelle ergeben,wie das WO.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. März 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (22. März 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hab ich aber auch schon anders gesehen!
> Hat sich an ähnlicher Stelle ergeben,wie das WO.


Ja das kenne ich, war am 2015er gewesen...ich meine Scott hat den Rahmen ab 2016 verstärkt, bin mir aber nicht sicher...na zumindest hat mich meiner schon seit 5 Jahren ausgehalten und das obwohl er schon beansprucht wird


----------



## rsu (26. März 2021)

Mit der Sonnentour hat es irgendwie nicht ganz geklappt, dafür war ich nicht alleine unterwegs 👍 Vielleicht klappt es ja noch am Wochenende mit Sonne wenn der Schnee nicht schon zu weich wird 😢


----------



## Berganbeter (26. März 2021)

Foto der Woche 😀!


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. März 2021)

Und so siehts aus , wenn man Tagsüber bei Sonnenschein am Gipfelkreuz steht


----------



## Speedskater (26. März 2021)

Und so sieht es in der Wetterau aus.


----------



## rsu (28. März 2021)

So, jetzt extra für Euch doch noch mit Sonne 😉

Trotz Zeitumstellung ging es noch vor Sonnenaufgang los





Die Verhältnisse waren leider etwas durchwachsen. Hilft nicht wenn eine Pistenraupe den Auffahrtsweg umpflügt 🥴 Von daher ging es den steileren Wanderweg direkt bergauf. Etwas unterhalb vom Gipfel dann erstmal Sonne





Die letzten Meter, hier geht es nachher auch wieder runter 😍





Endlich oben und ganz alleine. Bergab kamen mir dann die ganzen Tourengänger und Schneeschuhgänger entgegen





Euch einen schönen Sonntag 👍


----------



## ShockRox_71 (28. März 2021)

...kurz vor Vier im Revier:





Ja ich weiß, hinten ist verkehrt rum. Rollt auf harten Böden aber leichter und leiser! 😉


----------



## Lenny911 (28. März 2021)

Endlich wieder mal mit dem Dicken spielen. Schöne Sauerei .


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. März 2021)

rsu schrieb:


> So, jetzt extra für Euch doch noch mit Sonne 😉
> 
> Trotz Zeitumstellung ging es noch vor Sonnenaufgang los
> 
> ...


@rsu Wo ist denn das? Vielleicht stand das irgendwo, habs aber nicht gesehen. Zürich kann es ja nicht sein, das wüsste ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (29. März 2021)

*WO*nderbare Tour bei *WO*nderbarstem Wetter!

Herz, *wo *willst Du mehr? 🥰


















🍻


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> *WO*nderbare Tour bei *WO*nderbarstem Wetter!
> 
> Herz, *wo *willst Du mehr? 🥰
> Anhang anzeigen 1238559Anhang anzeigen 1238560Anhang anzeigen 1238561
> ...


Rahmentest ?
Bestanden ! 

Aber was ist mit Deinem Schienbein passiert 
Hat Dich Dein WO etwa getreten


----------



## ShockRox_71 (29. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> *WO*nderbare Tour bei *WO*nderbarstem Wetter!
> 
> Herz, *wo *willst Du mehr?


Rainer, das Blau vom WO ist kommt richtig wonderbar!👍
Ist das da diese besagte "Federgabeltesttreppe"?


----------



## Fatster (29. März 2021)

Die Tapete am Schienbein hat’s mir anlässlich des zweiten Befreiungsversuchs 🇨🇺 im Juli 2016 abgezogen 



Eine alte „Kriegsverletzung“ also, wenn Du so willst 🙈


----------



## Fatster (29. März 2021)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Rainer, das Blau vom WO ist kommt richtig wonderbar!👍
> Ist das da diese besagte "Federgabeltesttreppe"?


Ne, die Testtreppe ist die hier;



... und die ist noch ein gutes Stück länger 😉
Komm halt mal rüber, dann zeig ich sie dir 🍻


----------



## ShockRox_71 (29. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ne, die Testtreppe ist die hier;
> Anhang anzeigen 1238654
> 
> Komm halt mal rüber, dann zeig ich sie dir 🍻


Hmmm...da müsste ich mal sehen, wie ich das Bike dahin bekomme!
Wenn ich das mit auf dem Bike fahre kannste mir gleich 'n Sauerstoff Zelt aufbauen.😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (29. März 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hat da jemand Zweit-Fatbike gesagt?


Ich werde wohl nicht drumherum kommen  
Gestern das erste mal Aufsitzen



Der Style geht klar !


----------



## ShockRox_71 (29. März 2021)

nailz schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nicht drumherum kommen
> Gestern das erste mal Aufsitzen
> Anhang anzeigen 1238820
> Der Style geht klar !


...was muss, das muss halt!


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. März 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Neuerwerb 
Der Trend geht ja Eindeutig zum 3. Fatti oder 4. oder 5. oder 6.....


----------



## Fatster (30. März 2021)

Und? Verzeel! Wie war‘s? 😳


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und? Verzeel! Wie war‘s? 😳


Sau Geil  
Das Teil ist sowas von direkt 
aber auch verdammt hart 
Na ja , ich bin eben als Fully-Fahrer ganz schön Verweichlicht


----------



## Berganbeter (30. März 2021)

Cool der Panzer👌! Nur die roten Streifen links und rechts stören ein wenig.


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. März 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Cool der Panzer👌! Nur die roten Streifen links und rechts stören ein wenig.


Reflektorstreifen , Sicherheit geht vor


----------



## ShockRox_71 (30. März 2021)

Woher zaubert Ihr jetzt die dicken Dinger her?
Erst der Fatster mit dem Wo, blau wie die Augen eines neugeborenen und jetzt rollt Allgaeufex mit dem Schneepanzer um die Ecke.
Sehr geil Männers, sehr geil! 👍


----------



## Starter77 (30. März 2021)

Heute im Doppelpack - mit Truck und Hexenbesen unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Bulwye (1. April 2021)

Onernighter`21 geplant und gemacht✔️


Gipfelsieg✔️


Overnighter✔️


Belohnung✔️


Abendstimmung nach Rosamunde P....😂

Der Morgen danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. April 2021)

"S Lem is koa Nudelsuppn", oder manchmal doch 👍👍👍👍.
Ich bin eher der Esbit-Kocher-Gourmet.

Meine drei letzten Tage in der nördlichen Oberpfalz sahen unspektakulär so aus:

Skizentrum Silberhütte


Am Mittwoch per Zufall meine Spuren von Montag gefunden. Sieht gut aus. 😎



Der Bärenfels, nun ohne Schnee.
Kurz vorher hab ich einer sechsköpfigen E-Bikergruppe den Weg hoch auf die Schellenbergburg erklärt. Die haben es gut geschafft und eine Radlerin war dabei, die einen klassischen Metalldrahtkorb wie in den 70ern auf dem Gepäckträger hatte. Das fand ich echt cool. Da war Brotzeit und Kitteljacke drin. Und ich denke, die hatten doch ihre Freude am Bergauffahren, auch wenn die beiden Alfa-Typen die Super-Zampanos waren und die vier Frauen eher unsicher. Aber das hat schon gepasst. Da hat man schon bedenklichere Radfahrer im Wald erlebt.
Und der Korb war so dermassen hausfrauen-dauerwellen-radlig anti-cool. 🥳😄😄😎😎👍


Dem Stoderer ist dies zuwider,
macht nix, ich fahr auf und nieder


Kultur im outback. Verweilen bei schönen Zeilen.


Der letzte Schnee. 


Die beiden Erbauer dieser Steintuermchen hab ich bei deren taeglichen Waldspaziergang am Ort kennengelernt. Sie beklagten leider die fast wöchentliche Zerstörung der Bauten.


Das hält ohne Klebstoff



Montag und Dienstag hatte ich an den umkreisten Markierungen einen Endurobikefahrer hinter mir, der orange-anthrazit-Ton-in-Ton und stylish ohne mechanische Schallzeichenanlage unterwegs war und dem ich sein Ueberholprestige gewaehrte, nachdem ich sein mit Film- und Duftbildner (Polyquaternium?) beaufschlagtes Duschbad gewahrte. Ja echt, voll die DuschDas-Wolke. Am Dienstag hat er mich dann mit den hessischen Worten " Jetzt seh mer uns scho widder" angesprochen, was gepaart mit seiner Wochentagsfreizeit und seinem Mitte-30-Alter dem Profil eines in die Oberpfalz berufenen Lehrers nicht fern ist.



Am Mittwoch nochmals die Strecke gefahren, auf der ich am Montag den klingellosen Radler getroffen hatte. Sein gepflegtes Fahrrad mit dem gleichfarbigen Helm passt zum neuwertigen Reifenprofil.


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Reflektorstreifen , Sicherheit geht vor



Gäb es ja auch in Ba-Lu!


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gäb es ja auch in Ba-Lu!


Stimmt , aber in Rot hatte ich noch welches rumliegen 
Außerdem hatte ich auch noch eine 120er Bluto im Keller , die hab ich Heute mal im Panzer Ausprobiert , fährt sich gleich viel Angenehmer für meine Betagten Knochen 






Sollte ich die Bluto drin lassen , werde ich selbstverständlich das lange Schaftrohr noch kürzen


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Stimmt , aber in Rot hatte ich noch welches rumliegen
> Außerdem hatte ich auch noch eine 120er Bluto im Keller , die hab ich Heute mal im Panzer Ausprobiert , fährt sich gleich viel Angenehmer für meine Betagten Knochen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1240755Anhang anzeigen 1240757
> Sollte ich die Bluto drin lassen , werde ich selbstverständlich das lange Schaftrohr noch kürzen



Bloß nicht den Schaft so kurz säbeln, dass am Ende nur noch Panzer-Kompatibilität vorherrscht! Das sind doch keine 100 mm Steuerrohr, oder?


----------



## Bulwye (1. April 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> werde ich selbstverständlich das lange Schaftrohr noch kürzen


Nicht das hier noch ein Auge hängen bleibt  🤣  🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bloß nicht den Schaft so kurz säbeln, dass am Ende nur noch Panzer-Kompatibilität vorherrscht! Das sind doch keine 100 mm Steuerrohr, oder?


Das Steuerrohr hat gerade mal 100mm und der Schaft 190mm , also mehr als 15mm werden nicht weg kommen .


----------



## Fatster (1. April 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bloß nicht den Schaft so kurz säbeln, dass am Ende nur noch Panzer-Kompatibilität vorherrscht! Das sind doch keine 100 mm Steuerrohr, oder?


Ich hab an einer WREN denselben Fehler gemacht und das Steuerrohr „zu kurz“ für nun andere Rahmen (WO) gekürzt.

Drum muss ich das jetzt korrigieren und wieder ein neues, längeres Steuerrohr einpressen lassen.
Nur gut, dass es MRC Trading gibt 👍🏻

edit:
Ich würde an dem Steuerrohr gar nix machen. Ist doch bloß ein Spacer oberhalb des Vorbaus, oder?
Hab ich auch und stört mich, weder optisch noch beim Fahren, null ... wenn nicht nullkommanull 😉



Bei dir fällt es halt durch den blauen Vorbau optisch eher auf.
🤔
Also: Blaue Spacer kaufen! 😂
🍻


----------



## RoDeBo (1. April 2021)

An einem Rad habe ich spacer-Turm überm Vorbau...das ist bei langen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen sehr praktisch als Anpack. Islanderprobt! ☝

Und weil Bilder threat was altes in Ermangelung von neuem...


----------



## MTBpleasure (2. April 2021)

Nach Verletzung erste Tour 2021 aber nur auf Asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. April 2021)

Bluto,JumboJim......unfahrbar😗
Gut,daß du nur auf Asphalt unterwegs warst,hätte sonst was passieren können!😆


----------



## MTBpleasure (2. April 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bluto,JumboJim......unfahrbar😗
> Gut,daß du nur auf Asphalt unterwegs warst,hätte sonst was passieren können!😆



???


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. April 2021)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> ???


Insider😉


----------



## rumigali (3. April 2021)

Vorschläge zum Foto des Tages - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Foto vom Spezl steht zur Wahl Foto des Tages. Aber Vorsicht Off Topic...


----------



## rsu (6. April 2021)

Mit der Bitte um Eure Unterstützung zum Foto der Woche. Scheine aber schon schwer im Rückstand zu sein ;-)





__





						Album Foto der Woche (Vorschläge) - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. April 2021)

Ich häng immer noch in der N-Opf rum.

Nach Sonne zu Ostern nun wieder 10cm Schnee.
Es sollte eine sonnige Neuschneetour werden bei 3 Grad Celsius 🤔🤔
Reifen 4,0-27,5 / 4,0-26 Dillinger4 ohne Spikes mit 650/660 mbar Luftdruck.

Auf der anderen Baumseite wütet mehr als 30 Minuten lang ein Schneesturm


Im Wald Richtung Naturdenkmal "Doost"


Am Auslauf des "Doost".


Keiner da.
 Temperatur stimmt, und es hat zu schneien aufgehört.


Sehenswertes im Wald.


Biotop, gekauft und gepflegt von Naturfreunden. 


Die letzte Station des neu angelegten Erlebnisweges nahe der Ortschaft "Floss"


Der Primusblick, ebenfalls eine Station auf dem Erlebnisweg. Hier sass besagter Lehrer und blickte auf den Ort Floss.
Durch das Wachstum der Bäume seit 70 Jahren ist der Ort aber nicht mehr frei einsehbar. Trotzdem ein Ort der Ruhe und als eine der wenigen Erlebnisstationen mit einer Sitzbank ausgestattet. (Letztes Bild aus des Lehrers gemutmasster Blickrichtung)



Derzeit um 1/4 8 schneits schon wieder. Der Abtauverlust durch die Wärme des heutigen Tages auf Wiesen und Wegen wird bis morgen wohl mehr als ausgeglichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (8. April 2021)

rsu schrieb:


> Mit der Sonnentour hat es irgendwie nicht ganz geklappt, dafür war ich nicht alleine unterwegs 👍 Vielleicht klappt es ja noch am Wochenende mit Sonne wenn der Schnee nicht schon zu weich wird 😢
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1235833


Gratuliere zum Foto des Tages


----------



## ShockRox_71 (8. April 2021)

Yep, Glückwunsch!
Sehr verdient übrigens...😉


----------



## Berganbeter (8. April 2021)

Gestern: Snow in da Town:


----------



## Bulwye (8. April 2021)

@rsu 
Absolut verdient der Sieg.🏆
Eine wirklich geniale Aufnahme.


----------



## RoDeBo (10. April 2021)

So. Bevor heute das Wetter ekelig wurde gestern noch eine frühlingshafte after work Runde wie man so rumdenglischt gedreht.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. April 2021)

Schöne kleine Einbremsrunde nach dem Umbau von 2-Kolben auf 4-Kolbenbremse , angepasst auf mein  Gewicht   









Und Speziell für @hw_doc


----------



## ShockRox_71 (11. April 2021)

Die ZEE ist klasse, fahre ich an meinem Trail HT auch (dickes Kind  fährt gerne schnell😉). Mit Trickstuff Power Belägen beim bremsen immer den Mund geschlossen halten, sonst wird das Zungenbein überdehnt! 😂
Ich sehe es auf Deinen Bildern nicht richtig, hast Du auf die SLX Hebel umgebaut wg. werkzeugloser Griffweitenverstellung?

Geiler Panzer, gefällt mir richtig gut.👍


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. April 2021)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Die ZEE ist klasse, fahre ich an meinem Trail HT auch (dickes Kind  fährt gerne schnell😉). Mit Trickstuff Power Belägen beim bremsen immer den Mund geschlossen halten, sonst wird das Zungenbein überdehnt! 😂
> Ich sehe es auf Deinen Bildern nicht richtig, hast Du auf die SLX Hebel umgebaut wg. werkzeugloser Griffweitenverstellung?
> 
> Geiler Panzer, gefällt mir richtig gut.👍


Danke   

Ich hab die Original ZEE Hebel dran gelassen , die Verstellung ist ja mit einem Inbus-Schlüssel auch schnell Erledigt


----------



## Fatster (11. April 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich hab die Original ZEE Hebel dran gelassen , die Verstellung ist ja mit einem Inbus-Schlüssel auch schnell Erledigt



Jaaa, aber *was, *wenn Du unterwegs keinen passenden Inbus dabei hast und plötzlich deine Finger schrumpeln??


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. April 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jaaa, aber *was, *wenn Du unterwegs keinen passenden Inbus dabei hast und plötzlich deine Finger schrumpeln??


Ich hab IMMER passende Inbus dabei   
Und meine Finger schrumpeln nur wenn sie Nass werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (11. April 2021)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Geiler Panzer, gefällt mir richtig gut.👍


+1


----------



## shibby68 (12. April 2021)

HAPPYINTHEWOODS


----------



## rsu (12. April 2021)

Danke an Euch noch für die Unterstützung zur Wahl zum "Foto des Tages"


----------



## rsu (16. April 2021)

Es gibt noch Schnee 😎


----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. April 2021)

Gestern bei der Taunustour Schaltzug gerissen, mit McGyver-Technologie auf Zweigangschaltung gedowngradet:



Die Kette lag dann auf dem viertschnellsten Ritzel (von neun), was zu einer etwas entschleunigten Heimfahrt geführt hat


----------



## skaster (17. April 2021)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Gestern bei der Taunustour Schaltzug gerissen, mit McGyver-Technologie auf Zweigangschaltung gedowngradet:Anhang anzeigen 1252245
> Anhang anzeigen 1252246
> Die Kette lag dann auf dem viertschnellsten Ritzel (von neun), was zu einer etwas entschleunigten Heimfahrt geführt hat


Davon ab, dass im AXS-Thread von den Gegnern ja immer behauptet wird dass so was nie vorkommt mal ein Ratschlag:
Nicht so viel putzen, du hast ja schon die Hälfte der Lackierung des Schaltwerks runtergeschruppt 🤣


----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. April 2021)

Saubere Komponenten sind für die korrekte Funktion einer Schaltung unerlässlich und Alu kommt auch gut ohne Lack aus


----------



## skaster (17. April 2021)

Aber du solltest neben einem neuen Zug auch mal überlegen die Schaltröllchen zu wechseln.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. April 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Aber du solltest neben einem neuen Zug auch mal überlegen die Schaltröllchen zu wechseln.


Oder,evtl. das komplette Schaltwerk😆


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (18. April 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Oder,evtl. das komplette Schaltwerk😆



Das guckt sich weg und während man auf dem Bike sitzt sieht man das "Übel" nicht.


----------



## Bulwye (18. April 2021)

Wennst die Spannrolle noch etwas behältst, kannst sie als Pizzaschneider auch verwenden😂😂


----------



## ursinator2.0 (18. April 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Aber du solltest neben einem neuen Zug auch mal überlegen die Schaltröllchen zu wechseln.





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Oder,evtl. das komplette Schaltwerk😆





MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Das guckt sich weg und während man auf dem Bike sitzt sieht man das "Übel" nicht.



Hä, wieso???
Ist doch der Schaltzug, der kaputt ist!
Wieso muss man denn dann das Schaltwerk wechseln?


Tatsächlich habe ich schon seit Monaten eine andere Schalte bereit liegen, aber bisher noch keinen Anlass, die einzubauen. Sogar mit nagelneuen kugelgelagerten Röllchen. Heute mal bei einer Runde um den Block angetestet. Jetzt schaltet es wieder, wenn auch falsch rum.


----------



## MTBpleasure (19. April 2021)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Hä, wieso???
> Ist doch der Schaltzug, der kaputt ist!
> Wieso muss man denn dann das Schaltwerk wechseln?



Lass dich doch nicht "triggern". ist doch nur Spaß.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (19. April 2021)

Keine Sorge, das war von mir auch nicht so wirklich ernst gemeint, zumal ich den alten Schaltzug noch weiter verwendet habe (jetzt muss ich wohl echt in Deckung gehen...)


----------



## rumigali (22. April 2021)

ich weiß die Reifen sind zu schmal für dieses Forum, aber vieleicht gefällts ja doch...

Mein Spezi hat sich jetzt endlich ein Fatbike gekauft, das heißt nächsten Winter endlich nicht mehr allein fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (22. April 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> ich weiß die Reifen sind zu schmal für dieses Forum, aber vieleicht gefällts ja doch...
> 
> Mein Spezi hat sich jetzt endlich ein Fatbike gekauft, das heißt nächsten Winter endlich nicht mehr allein fahren



Aber wieso eigentlich bis zum Winter warten 
Fat ist auch im Sommer und auch in Ligurien Geil


----------



## rumigali (22. April 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Aber wieso eigentlich bis zum Winter warten
> Fat ist auch im Sommer und auch in Ligurien Geil
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1255763Anhang anzeigen 1255767Anhang anzeigen 1255768


da hast auch wieder Recht


----------



## rumigali (22. April 2021)

das ist das Fatty vom Spezi


----------



## ShockRox_71 (23. April 2021)

FAT Friday 😉





...pannenfrei trotz Revoloops 😆


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. April 2021)

Heute bin ich mal zum Blümchen gucken bis zur Schneegrenze hoch gefahren


----------



## ShockRox_71 (24. April 2021)

Wie hoch warst Du da?
Hier auf 709 Meter ist zumindest kein Schnee mehr...😄


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. April 2021)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Wie hoch warst Du da?
> Hier auf 709 Meter ist zumindest kein Schnee mehr...😄


Das ist auf ca. 1300m , da liegt vor allem Nordseitig noch sehr viel Schnee 
So sah es Gestern auf etwa 1400m aus


----------



## Berganbeter (24. April 2021)

Hochglanz im Wald:heute den ersten Trail mit dem Henderson gefahren.Was soll ich sagen?
Es ist einfach das Trailbike für mich..So lässig wie heute bin ich den echt ausgewaschenen Trail noch nicht gefahren,musste mich echt bremsen.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (24. April 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das ist auf ca. 1300m , da liegt vor allem Nordseitig noch sehr viel Schnee
> So sah es Gestern auf etwa 1400m aus
> Anhang anzeigen 1257857


Jo, da liegt ja noch reichlich! Sehr schön 👍


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (24. April 2021)

Endlich mal wieder eine ausgiebigere Runde mit dem Pugsley 
















war allerhöchste Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (24. April 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Hochglanz im Wald:heute den ersten Trail mit dem Henderson gefahren.Was soll ich sagen?
> Es ist einfach das Trailbike für mich..So lässig wie heute bin ich den echt ausgewaschenen Trail noch nicht gefahren,musste mich echt bremsen.Anhang anzeigen 1257851


So'n Henderson sieht man auch nicht oft! Custom Rigid?
Ich finde immer geil, wie sie glotzen von wegen Fatbike. Wenn Du sie auch noch auf der schlechteren Linie stehen lässt und innen durchgehst, ist der Blick unbezahlbar...🤣


----------



## Berganbeter (24. April 2021)

Ja, der Fully Fahrer der mitten in der Steilpassage stehen blieb,hats wahrscheinlich ned verstanden das i da einfach so runter schwebe😂😂😂


----------



## ShockRox_71 (25. April 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Ja, der Fully Fahrer der mitten in der Steilpassage stehen blieb,hats wahrscheinlich ned verstanden das i da einfach so runter schwebe😂😂😂


Zeig bitte mal ein paar Bilder von dem Henderson!


----------



## Fatster (25. April 2021)

Ähm ... 🤔 ... das hat sogar einen eigenen Thread 👍🏻


----------



## ShockRox_71 (25. April 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ähm ... 🤔 ... das hat sogar einen eigenen Thread 👍🏻


Echt? Wo?? Bin ich blind???

Edit: hab's gefunden!🙄


----------



## Eddy2012 (26. April 2021)

Mit dem Commando im Wald rund um die Wartburg...









Schön war´s!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. April 2021)

Frühlingstour rund um Gaisweiher, Skizentrum Silberhütte und Plösberger Weiher.

Konkaver Stein macht's Fahrrad fein


Der letzte Schneeflecken


Richtung Silberhütte


Nahe Rumpelbach


Ich wusste doch, dass ich noch irgendwo ein gepflegtes Fähnchen hab.
Hier am Rad meiner Karbol-Lady:


Gaisweiher


Froschmännchen warten auf die Ladies:


Schweinkram beobachten.
Dass Man(n) da rungetragen wird, also, das ist ja sooo schlecht nicht:
🤪🤪🤪


----------



## ShockRox_71 (27. April 2021)

Fat Feierabend auf der Hausrunde:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. April 2021)

Best fatbike ever!✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (27. April 2021)

Nach 5 Wochen Pause mal wieder ernsthaft das Farley bewegt. Ich war ein paar Minuten zu spät, um den Sonnenuntergang richtig einzufangen und der Supermond hat sich auch nicht blicken lassen. War trotzdem ein Genuss 





Und abwärts, bevor es zu dunkel wird. Ich hatte nur die Lenkerfunzel mit. Täuscht etwas, da ich bißchen mit den Reglern am Foto gefunmelt habe



All U need is...


----------



## Eddy2012 (30. April 2021)

Feierabendrunde mit dem Argon Fat in Gotha:

Alte Sternwarte - Düppel - Seeberg   -    Flowtrails vom Feinsten, manchmal etwas knifflig, fast allein im Wald   -   was will man mehr...

tief stehende Sonne  -  lange Schatten



 die Natur erwacht so langsam, wird auch Zeit!


















Es hätte immer so weiter gehen können...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## versteher (30. April 2021)

Respekt! 
Denn das Rad - so schön es auch ist -  kann ja so gar nicht fahrbar sein! 

Bluto
JumboJim
Feste Sattelstütze


----------



## flo_bass (2. Mai 2021)

Neues Radl und alter Schnee.... und ein bisschen See und Sonne.


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. Mai 2021)

versteher schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Denn das Rad - so schön es auch ist -  kann ja so gar nicht fahrbar sein!
> 
> Bluto
> ...



Hallo,

in meiner Alters- und Gewichtsklasse gleicht man Defizite in der Ausrüstung durch Fahrkönnen und dicke Eier aus...  

Aber Spaß beiseite  -  Die Bluto mit 80mm Federweg geht sehr gut, die JumboJim´s haben zwar etwas weniger Grip, rollen aber gut.  Sie sind nur etwas öfter platt. Damit kann ich leben. Das einzige, was wirklich einschränkt, ist die Sattelstütze. Im Steilen wäre eine versenkbare schon besser. So brauchts wirklich manchmal etwas mehr Mut zum Risiko. Mit 130kg Kampfgewicht halten die versenkbaren nicht allzu lange, dann eben ohne oder öfter wechseln...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. Mai 2021)

In der "Bike" stand letztens, dass in der fränkischen Rhön in Sachen MTB aufgerüstet wurde. 
Das haben wir gestern spontan zum 1. Mai getestet. Wir waren in Bad Kissingen (Gradierwerk), sind über feine Trails nach Aschach  und an der Saale wieder zurück gefahren. Mit Hund, gemütliche 18km, sehr fein!
Wird demnächst wiederholt, rund um Bad Kissingen, Bad Brückenau usw. gibts mehr...

















Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (2. Mai 2021)

Ihr habt den Kurzbeinigen 18km laufen lassen?!?


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. Mai 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Ihr habt den Kurzbeinigen 18km laufen lassen?!?


Schafft der locker, bis rund 25km laufen, mit oder ohne Rad, Skilanglauf sind kein Problem. Natürlich mit der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit, ständig Vollgas geht nicht. Dackel sind sehr agil und brauchen viel Bewegung. Man merkt auch schnell, wenn es zu viel wird. Das kann ein Dackel gut mitteilen...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Bulwye (3. Mai 2021)

Ja, die Bodennahen sind sehr zach. 😂 😂😂


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Mai 2021)

Achtung da kommt ne Trepp pe pe pe pe pe pe pe


----------



## ShockRox_71 (3. Mai 2021)

Fat fun in the Unterholz:


----------



## ShockRox_71 (3. Mai 2021)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Achtung da kommt ne Trepp pe pe pe pe pe pe pe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1264289
> 
> Geiles Gerät mit passenden Farbtupfern! 👍


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Mai 2021)

noch ein paar Bilder von den Lahntrails am Wochenende...


----------



## ShockRox_71 (4. Mai 2021)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> noch ein paar Bilder von den Lahntrails am Wochenende...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1264783
> Anhang anzeigen 1264784
> ...


Yeah, so muss "Fat-Land" aussehen!🤘


----------



## Wilbi69 (4. Mai 2021)

Grüsse aus dem Mainauwald 





und Dank an die jungen Trailbauer


Grüsse an die Fatbike Family


----------



## Oberfoerster (5. Mai 2021)

#onedayfourseasons


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Mai 2021)

Ein paar Bildchen mehr von den Lahntrails (hoffe, es ist keine Reizüberflutung):







Die Schlüsselstelle oben hab ich leider nicht geschafft, aber ich hab´s wenigstens versucht. Und dann ein bisschen mit den Metall-Trittstufen gespielt... (wie´s wirklich zu fahren ist, seht Ihr hier bei @aju: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/heute-mit-dem-cotic-unterwegs.563458/page-190#post-17411804)


----------



## MTBpleasure (6. Mai 2021)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ein paar Bildchen mehr von den Lahntrails (hoffe, es ist keine Reizüberflutung):



Reizüberflutung? Ich finde, es sind noch zu wenige Bilder.


----------



## Eddy2012 (7. Mai 2021)

Feierabendrunde im Hainich- Nationalpark:

Frühlingserwachen




Dackel benebelt im Bärlauchfeld






Es gibt nur eine Richtung




oder doch nicht...




Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## bikebecker (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo 
Erst das zweite mal dieses Jahr in kurzen Hosen unterwegs. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Eddy2012 (8. Mai 2021)

Abendrunde zur Mosbacher Linde mit "Selbstversorgung" im Wald







Es war zwar schon spürbar wärmer, aber für kurze Klamotten noch etwas frisch. Mal sehen, was morgen geht...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## ursinator2.0 (8. Mai 2021)

Jetzt, wo die Tage schön lang sind, erlaube ich mir mal gelegentlich ein paar Umwege Richtung Feldberg/Taunus:
Vorbei am optischen Täuscher:

Burgberg Falkenstein, Weg auf halber Höhe ist nur noch für Klettermaxe:

Endlich da:



Hier hat auch ein ziemlich kühler Wind geweht, Shorts hab ich mir deswegen für morgen aufgespart


----------



## Fabu82 (9. Mai 2021)

Aktueller Aufbau liegt bei 12,75kg
Dude Cf


----------



## HawG (9. Mai 2021)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Aktueller Aufbau liegt bei 12,75kg
> Dude Cf


Also meins hat 13,8 kg mit Reveloop Schläuchen und 2 Fach Kurbel  was aber auch mehr als ok ist.   ....was hast geändert?


----------



## Fabu82 (9. Mai 2021)

Leichtes Cockpit,keine Schläuche,4.0JJ Einfach,E13 Kassette (leichter als XX1).Es Wäre mit Carbon Kurbel,Carbon Sattelstütze noch mehr drin.Aber mit reicht es erstmal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (9. Mai 2021)

Alter, war das warm heute!
Nach gut 2 Stunden Berg hochgekeule, Wasser alle. 😳 Und meine 3/4 Shorts scheint über'n Winter im Schrank eingelaufen zu sein...🧐
Aber geil war's trotzdem!





Btw: auch 13.8Kg mit Revoloop auf 26 Zoll mit JJ's. Inkl. Wren USD und 180mm Dropper gar nicht mal so scheiße! Da sollte ich mal bei meinen 8Kg "Potenzial" angreifen...😆


----------



## Fabu82 (9. Mai 2021)

Die Bluto ist 350gr leichter als eine Wren.
Der Sattel ist ein SLR TT (135gr)
Pedale von OneUp 355gr


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Mai 2021)

Endlich Frühling in Sachsen Anhalt!

Wir starten mit einem Feld Mutantenraps. Keine Ahnung was der Bauer als Dünger verwendet, aber Raps sollte eigentlich nicht 2m hoch sein oder? Me -- > sucht das Leck im Atomreaktor ^^






Ich liebe das frische Frühlingsgrün!









Der "Fluß"-Übergang. Danny würde hier sicher auf dem Hinterrad drüberhüpfen ^^





Pause auf der Brücke...





... Mit Blick auf ein Entenpärchen.


----------



## eensfufzich (10. Mai 2021)

@Frostfalke: der wuchs kommt vom umfeld. da ist genug chemie in der luft. und dhl sorgt für einen beständigen kerosinregen in der nacht. da können auch "grüne wiesen" irgendwan nicht mehr darüber hinwegtäuschen. 
p.s. hab dort gestern auch n kurzen stop eingelegt


----------



## Lenny911 (10. Mai 2021)

Es gab mal wieder eine Tour durch den Oberharz. Noch mehr Flächen kahl geschlagen und kaum noch grün. Das sollte nächstes Jahr wieder besser aussehen wenn die Gräser alles begrünen erstmal. 








teilweise aber noch idyllische Waldflecken.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Mai 2021)

Hab noch ein paar schöne gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (10. Mai 2021)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Es gab mal wieder eine Tour durch den Oberharz. Noch mehr Flächen kahl geschlagen und kaum noch grün. Das sollte nächstes Jahr wieder besser aussehen wenn die Gräser alles begrünen erstmal.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1269249
> Anhang anzeigen 1269250
> ...


Jo, meine alte Heimat...
Der Wald sieht da echt übel aus, war voll geschockt letztes Jahr!


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Mai 2021)

eensfufzich schrieb:


> @Frostfalke: der wuchs kommt vom umfeld. da ist genug chemie in der luft. und dhl sorgt für einen beständigen kerosinregen in der nacht. da können auch "grüne wiesen" irgendwan nicht mehr darüber hinwegtäuschen.
> p.s. hab dort gestern auch n kurzen stop eingelegt



Na mal sehen, wann der Runstädter See dann wieder leuchtet und im Winter nicht mehr zufriert ^^.


----------



## Lenny911 (10. Mai 2021)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Jo, meine alte Heimat...
> Der Wald sieht da echt übel aus, war voll geschockt letztes Jahr!


Gefühlt haben sich die kahlen Flächen aus dem letzten Jahr bis jetzt verdoppelt.


----------



## eensfufzich (11. Mai 2021)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Na mal sehen, wann der Runstädter See dann wieder leuchtet und im Winter nicht mehr zufriert ^^.


die umgebung strahlt nachts schon so krass, dass der runstädter dagegen nur einen klecks darstellen kann.
geh mal nachts auf die kippe (beim bunker o.ä) oder auf den brommer und schau dich mal um
(dreieck halle -leipzig/schkeuditz - wsf)
ich meine selbst las vegas strahlt nicht so.
es gibt leute, die würden diesen zustand als "zeichen der prosperität" bezeichnen.


----------



## docrobin (12. Mai 2021)

Endlich hat @Onkel_Bob mein Fatbike fertig gebaut. Nach einer ersten Probefahrt in der Dresdner Heide ging es am Wochenende ins Trailcenter Rabenberg. Härtetest bestanden! Vielleicht wird es jetzt auch Bike der Woche


----------



## docrobin (14. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ich gestern am Feiertag meine Lohnsteuer machen musste, habe ich mir heute einen Tag Urlaub gegönnt und mit @Onkel_Bob das Fatty ausgeführt.


----------



## Fabu82 (14. Mai 2021)

Schnell noch mal mit der Familie raus .


----------



## shibby68 (14. Mai 2021)




----------



## ShockRox_71 (14. Mai 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


...der Lenker ist verbogen! 🤣


----------



## versteher (14. Mai 2021)

Wow! Ein orchinal Snakebar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (15. Mai 2021)

In drei Stunden auf den Fatbikes die Dresdner Heide umrunden und dabei trocken bleiben. Das war heute der Plan. Wir waren sogar 20 Minuten schneller, aber nass wurden wir trotzdem - von unten und von oben. Aber was soll's, war wieder eine schöne Tour auf unseren Hometrails.


----------



## chris4711 (15. Mai 2021)

versteher schrieb:


> Wow! Ein orchinal Snakebar!


In 'anodized' 
Hat bestimmt ein Vermögen...
sheic Werbung


----------



## 13Rockon13 (15. Mai 2021)




----------



## versteher (15. Mai 2021)

Heute wurde die Campingsaison eröffnet ....


----------



## flo_bass (16. Mai 2021)

Gestern mal wieder früh aufgestanden und dem Regen getrotzt. Der hat sich dann verabschiedet und es war ne richtig schöne Tour mit netten Trail. Nur der obere Teil war sinnlos. Da war es so matschig, das hab ich mir gespart um keinen Rübenacker zu hinterlassen und auch nicht abzustürzen. War an einigen Stellen durchaus steil genug..


----------



## docrobin (16. Mai 2021)

Heute hatte ich die Muße, mal wieder meine "richtige" Kamera herauszuholen. Das Fatbike im Raps ist da natürlich ein willkommenes Motiv.


----------



## HawG (16. Mai 2021)

Gestern ein Stück den Iller Radweg entlang....72km 


und vorgestern 65 km ....läuft toll , Dude


----------



## HawG (16. Mai 2021)

....und noch ein paar Höhenmeter zum Mittag hoch    Sonnenaufgang


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Mai 2021)

Was stimmt mit dem Bild nicht,Harald?
Räder sehen aus, wie 20“,dafür der Helm wie XXL.😙😂


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Mai 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Was stimmt mit dem Bild nicht,Harald?
> Räder sehen aus, wie 20“,dafür der Helm wie XXL.😙😂


Logarithmische Quantenverzerrung glaube ich, passiert schon mal auf so krassen Trails. Oder es liegt am Weitwinkelobjektiv, eins von beiden wird es sein


----------



## docrobin (23. Mai 2021)

Nachdem wir uns gestern mit den Enduros in der Sächsischen Schweiz ausgetobt hatten, ging es heute vor dem angekündigten Regenschauer nur kurz in die Dresdner Heide. Schließlich wollen die Fatties auch regelmäßig ausgeführt werden.

An manchen Stellen war das Gelände etwas unwegsam.





An anderen wurde es richtig finster. Da hätte ich einen Blitz gebrauchen können.





Und Schlamm ist im zu kalten und zu nassen Mai auch noch ausreichend vorhanden.



Aber an vielen Stellen hat sich leider auch bei uns der Wald sehr gelichtet.



Wo es am Pfingstmontag hingehen soll, müssen wir noch überlegen. Bei den angekündigten 20 Grad wird es nicht einfach werden, dem Trubel zu entkommen. Euch allen einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## chris4711 (24. Mai 2021)

Early bird, wenngleich ohne Frühstück im Bauch nicht schnell aber Hauptsache bisschen 🌞


----------



## skaster (24. Mai 2021)

Hab nur ne sonnige Seerunde gedreht


----------



## rumigali (25. Mai 2021)

Vorsicht off topic...hab an Spezl gestern schee erwischt wie wir finden, mal schaun ob wirs zum FdT schaffen Merci Euch








						Airtime am Geißkopf
					

Foto: Airtime am Geißkopf




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo 
Nach dem vielen Regen mal wieder mit dem Farley unterwegs. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. Juni 2021)

Morgenstund (mit Hund) hat Gold im Mund...













Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## bikebecker (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo 
Um den Winterstein. 



Dicker Mann auf dickem Rad.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Juni 2021)

Der Moment wenn du merkst du musst bissel kräftiger in die Pedale treten 🤣


----------



## RoDeBo (10. Juni 2021)

Mal bisschen was von gestern...hier scheint ja kaum noch jemand das gute Wetter zu nutzen 🤔 ...Andererseits...ich auch nicht...🤷‍♂️





Sandkieselig





Oder grünbuschig...





...auch Gatsch...





...sortierte Ziegen...





...Vielleicht die Erklärung warum so wenig fatgebiket wird...





...


----------



## HawG (11. Juni 2021)

Fatbike 50 km bewegt , macht einfach immer Spass.


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juni 2021)




----------



## ShockRox_71 (12. Juni 2021)

Heute die neue Dämpfer Kartusche in der WREN eingeweiht:


----------



## Onkel_Bob (12. Juni 2021)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Heute die neue Dämpfer Kartusche in der WREN eingeweiht:


Hi @ShockRox_71,
willst Du uns ein paar Details dazu verraten? Hab gerade das Tuning der Federseite durch und das war eine enorme Verbesserung. Da würde ein Dämpfer-Tuning sehr gut dazu passen


----------



## ShockRox_71 (12. Juni 2021)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> Hi @ShockRox_71,
> willst Du uns ein paar Details dazu verraten? Hab gerade das Tuning der Federseite durch und das war eine enorme Verbesserung. Da würde ein Dämpfer-Tuning sehr gut dazu passen



Soviel Details gibt es da gar nicht! Die Zugstufe war gefühlt nicht mehr vorhanden und druckseitig hat auch nur der Lockout gefunzt. Die restlichen "Klicks" hatten quasi keine merkliche Änderung zur Folge.
Mir ist auch deutlich viel Öl aussen an der Kartusche aufgefallen, also ob es das Öl irgendwo rausgedrückt hat. Die Bladder schien aber augenscheinlich intakt.
Also bei Wren neben einigen anderen Serviceteilen auch eine neue Dämpfer Kartusche geordert. Die ist ja im Vergleich zu einer RS RCT3 quasi ein Schnäppchen!😄
Ausgeputzt, neue Kartusche rein, eingestellt - funktioniert wieder. 👍Zugstufe von geschlossen 1 Umdrehung auf, Druckstufe auf dem zweiten klick. Die Gabel rauscht jetzt nicht mehr rein und schlägt wie vorher zurück. Wobei die Dämpfung von der Performance immer noch einiges (um nicht zu sagen Welten) von der RCT3 meiner Pike entfernt ist! 
Ich werde die alte Kartusche mal aufmachen. Bin neugierig wie die aufgebaut ist! Wenn die Bladder i.O. versuche ich mal das Ding zu pimpen...😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (13. Juni 2021)

Nachdem ich das Dicke nach längerer Zeit mal wieder im Montageständer hatte, wurden ein paar noch rumliegende Teile montiert und anschließend auf korrekten Sitz getestet.
Es ging vorbei an Mohnblüten. Kornblumen hätten natürlich farblich besser gepasst, waren aber halt nicht vorhanden.






Über verschwiegene Waldpfade gelangte ich dann





an einen schönen Spielplatz für Reifen > 3 Zoll.





Danach gab's Wasser rechts





und links





Fazit: ich brauche wohl noch ein paar Km bis ich mich richtig an das ovale KB gewöhnt habe.


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Juni 2021)

nach der tour ist vor der tour...


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juni 2021)

Was für eine quälerei bei 30°C und teilweise 25% Steigung 🥵
Aber herrlich wenn man mal oben ist


----------



## Fatster (18. Juni 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Was für eine quälerei bei 30°C und teilweise 25% Steigung 🥵
> Aber herrlich wenn man mal oben ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1294361Anhang anzeigen 1294364Anhang anzeigen 1294368Anhang anzeigen 1294369Anhang anzeigen 1294370


Bei diesen Temperaturen mit ohne E; ja spinnet er? 😜😜


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juni 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Bei diesen Temperaturen mit ohne E; ja spinnet er? 😜😜


Na klar , wer von uns tut das nicht


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Juni 2021)

Die Aussichten: Trocken und Heiß 🌵🌵






Aber hier und da schummelt sich doch eine schöne Blüte ins Bild 🌸


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Juni 2021)

so... wieder da... 

in der abendsonne... 





















mittlerweile 6000 km in den beinen... natürlich nicht auf dem dicken... aber es macht schon spass, mit dem dicken jede steigung im sprint durchdrücken zu können... da gibts wenig, was da ran kommt...


----------



## Lenny911 (19. Juni 2021)

Kurze Spazierfahrt in der Hitze, mehr muss auch nicht sein.


----------



## Lenny911 (19. Juni 2021)

Und heute Chillen am Fluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (21. Juni 2021)

Nachdem es die letzten Tage so heiß gewesen ist und wir frühmorgens nur Waldautobahn Touren gefahren sind zog es mich heute morgen alleine zu zwei von drei meiner Lieblingsorte im Stadtgebiet von Aschaffenburg. Das ist 1. beide Berge "Erbig" & "Sternberg" zwischen Aschaffenburg Schweinheim und Obernau und direkt daneben 2. der EXE AB Schweinheim ein alter Truppenübungsplatz aus dem inzwischen ein Naturschutzgebiet geworden ist wo auf der Weide Heckrinder zu finden sind die sich heute leider rar gemacht haben und zu weit weg standen. 

Zuerst zog es mich auf den Sternberg hoch. Nachdem gestrigen Gewitter waren die Wege noch feucht aber nicht schlammig. 
Die Auffahrt. 






Fast am Sternberg angekommen hatte ich diese Aussicht. 




Fast am Sternberg angekommen. 





Am "Gipfel" des Sternberges angekommen an den "drei Kreuzen hatte ich diese Aussichten. 








Die drei Kreuze haben mehrere Bedeutungen. 1948 wurden die drei Holzkreuze errichtet und sollen an die früher in Schweinheim aufgeführten Passionsspiele erinnern. Zugleich lassen sie sich als Mahnmal für die Opfer der beiden Weltkriege sehen - und als Dankessymbol dafür, dass der Stadtteil die Kämpfe 1945 überstanden hat. 

Die nächsten Bilder zeigen die Überleitung am Waldrand entlang in Richtung Erbig wo man einen schönen Blick ins Maintal runter hat. 









Der Blick von der einen auf die andere Seite






Im Prinzip hab ich den Erbig einmal umrundet meistens am Waldrand entlang und die nächsten Bilder zeigen den Eingang des alten jüdischen Friedhofs von Aschaffenburg und eine Infotafel. 





Nahe dem Erbig gelegen der alte jüdische Friedhof. 









Noch mal ein Blick auf den Erbig hoch bevor es im nächsten Beitrag zur EXE Schweinheim geht. 





Trails gibt es ein paar ich bin sie aber nicht alle gefahren.


----------



## MTBpleasure (21. Juni 2021)

Weiter geht es mit der EXE AB Schweinheim und drei Infotafeln. 









Leider standen sie zu weit weg. 

Ein paar Impressionen und nochmal ein Blick auf den Erbig. 









Der alte Schießplatz.


----------



## Mr_Slow (26. Juni 2021)

Kleine Runde in der Heide...


----------



## bikebecker (27. Juni 2021)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Kleine Runde in der Heide...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1298386
> 
> ...


Hallo 
Die Heide, das Fatbike Gelände. 



2019 auf dem Heidschnukenweg, eigentlich wollten wir den 2020 noch mal fahren, und dann 2021, naja vielleicht nächste Jahr. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## versteher (3. Juli 2021)

Habe heute endlich mal einen adäquaten Ständer gefunden ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Juli 2021)

versteher schrieb:


> Habe heute endlich mal einen adäquaten Ständer gefunden ...


👍 In der Pfalz gibts sogar extra große Fatbikeständer 







Nur für Fattis aus dem vollen gemeißelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (3. Juli 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> 👍 In der Pfalz gibts sogar extra große Fatbikeständer
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1301918Anhang anzeigen 1301919
> 
> Nur für Fattis aus dem vollen gemeißelt


Hättest Du nach dem einparken noch drauf gesessen, wäre ich auf die Knie gefallen vor Ehrfurcht!
🤘😷🤘


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Juli 2021)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Hättest Du nach dem einparken noch drauf gesessen, wäre ich auf die Knie gefallen vor Ehrfurcht!
> 🤘😷🤘


Ich glaube , dann wäre das Steinchen Umgefallen


----------



## docrobin (11. Juli 2021)

Kleine Trailrunde mit Ausblicken ins Erzgebirge


----------



## Lenny911 (15. Juli 2021)

So nun mal wieder ein bisschen Schwung rein bringen hier. Ok zu meiner Verteidigung, ich war in letzter Zeit eher nicht mit dem Dicken unterwegs, aber das lag zum Großteil an den umgekrempelten Wegen hier im Harz. Man weiß nie ob das geplante noch fahrbar ist. Heute ging es trotzdem!

Uphill




"Wege neu gedacht. Ihre Forst."




Die Verantwortlichen für das Chaos. Wenigstens breit bereift!




Noch mehr Uphill in Richtung Brocken...




Aber dann ging's los...
















Zum Schluss gab es noch eine Schlüsselstelle. Leider wieder gekniffen. Der obere Teil sind lose Steine und die Absicht ein steiler Abhang, der Kopf will das nicht.




Zum Nachtisch gab es dann unverdienter Weise trotzdem noch ein flowiges Stück. War mal wieder geil!


----------



## Gravelander (15. Juli 2021)

sehr hübscher Lenker, etwas mutig, aber passt sehr gut


----------



## Lenny911 (16. Juli 2021)

Gravelander schrieb:


> sehr hübscher Lenker, etwas mutig, aber passt sehr gut


Mutig zwecks Farbe?


----------



## Gravelander (17. Juli 2021)

ganz genau


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. Juli 2021)

Bevor der Thread weiter zu staubt hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner letzten Tour mit dem Fatty. Schon letzten Sonntag ging es mit dem Auto frühmorgens in die Rhön um den Milseburgradweg zu fahren. Begleitet hatte mich mein 73 jähriger Senior der die Strecke auf seinem 29" HT ohne E Unterstützung gefahren ist. 




Bei idealen Radlwetter machten wir uns auf den Weg und kamen recht schnell in den Genuss dieses schönen Ausblicks auf die Milseburg. 






Kurz vor dem Milseburgtunnel kam noch einmal eine schöne Freifläche mit viel Sonne. 







Bevor es im Tunnel mit 8-10 Grad recht frisch wurde. 









Der Milseburgradweg entstand auf einer ehemaligen Bahntrasse und die Steigungen fallen sehr moderat aus sodass alt und jung auch ohne E Unterstützung gut die Steigungen bewältigen können. https://www.milseburgradweg.de/





Viel ist von der vorigen Zeit nicht mehr zu sehen. Hier ein Überbleibsel aus der alten Zeit....







Ich hab jetzt auch ein Bild von ein "Fatty im Kornfeld".   





Noch einmal ein Blick zurück auf einen tollen Radelausflug auch wenn dieses Mal keine Trails dabei gewesen sind.


----------



## numbernine (25. Juli 2021)




----------



## Speedskater (25. Juli 2021)

Bei Rohloff Bikes finde ich die Seite wo man die Schaltzugverlegung (nicht) sieht viel interessanter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (26. Juli 2021)

das erste Mal an einem Rennen teilgenommen   




__





						Willkommen - Gladiator Race - 24./25 Juli 2021
					





					gladiatorrace.de
				




12h Rennen, 6 Leute
einziges Fatbike am Start  

die 2. Runde glich einer Fussdurchquerung, quasi kein Stück der Strecke ohne Pfütze
nach anfänglicher "Angst" hat es dann nach 100m aber nur noch Spass gemacht (starkregen in der Wechselzone, war also eh schon bis auf die Strümpfe aufgeweicht)
Einfach voll durch, 2 Stellen waren leider tief und breit, da kam das Wasser nicht weg und ich bin aufgeschwommen - Aqua Planing  
konnt mich aber noch fangen

Viel Nass war deutlich besser wie die Matschrunde vor dem Regen, denn so konnten die Reifen sich immer schön sauber spülen
war ein lustiger Tag gestern


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. Juli 2021)

Gestern mal ne Runde mit Johnny unterwegs gewesen...









Der Reifen passt irgendwie gut zur apokalyptischen Waldsterbelandschaft...


----------



## Starter77 (27. Juli 2021)

Neuen Parkplatz gefunden:


----------



## MTBpleasure (27. Juli 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute nur Bremsbeläge kaufen. Heraus gekommen ist danach eine kleine Tour in den vorderen Spessart.


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juli 2021)

Mit dem Fatbike im Park? Klar.

Der jährliche Sölden-Ausflug stand wieder an…









Teils echt anspruchsvolle Trails, wenn man die „Murmelbahnen“ mal links liegen lässt





recht steil und mit vielen großen bis sehr großen Steinen gespickt





Ich war auf jeden Fall froh um jedes Zoll Reifenbreite und jeden mm Federweg.

Wohlverdientes „Feierabendbierchen“ im Tal.





Das ein oder andere Teil hat aufgegeben, mit Glück konnte ich vor Ort das letzte halbwegs passende Schaltwerk erstehen, über den Preis redet man nicht…





Gruß Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juli 2021)

So, und weiter geht’s 

Ja wo ist denn die Schraube?





Da ist sie ja auf jeder Abfahrt alle furzlang anhalten und den Dämpferbolzen nachziehen war jetzt nich so ganz witzig, aber was soll’s…





Reifen arbeiten auch anständig, zumindest drückts überall die Dichtmilch durch die Seitenwand…







Päusken, Mittwoch Ruhetag






Was hat er vergessen? Nebelscheinwerfer…





aber Regenklamotten waren dabei





und einfach nur mal ein Fatbikebild.




Gruß Gerrit


----------



## ShockRox_71 (30. Juli 2021)

Zu besuch an der Waldenburg


----------



## MTBpleasure (31. Juli 2021)

Ich war vorgestern Abend schon wieder mit dem Fatty unterwegs.

Dieses Mal auf die Teufelskanzel hoch die über die Stadt Aschaffenburg thront. Anschließend ging es auf ein paar Trails.

Die Auffahrt durch den Schönbuch Park und durch eine schöne Streuobstwiese.







Oben angekommen verschiedene An - und Aussichten....








Weiter ging es Richtung Haibach und hier auf die Ketzelburg bzw. das was von ihr übrig blieb.







Anschließend durch die Haibacher Schweiz dem gleichnamigen Haibach entlang.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. August 2021)

Am Samstag endlich mal wieder seit langem mit dem @rsu unterwegs gewesen! Wir haben uns in der Mitte getroffen und sind dabei in Freiburg gelandet. Es gibt wahrlich schlechtere Spots für einen gemeinsamen Ride!





Erst mal mehrfach auf den Roßkopf gekurbelt.






Hier war die Santa Cruz Dichte extrem hoch, aber wir waren heute fett unterwegs.
Von hier aus gehen viele, teils sehr grobe Wege runter ins Tal mit schönen Namen wie "Hubbelfuchs" oder "Borderline". Man musste den Fatbikelenker schon ordentlich festhalten, aber es war ein Riesenspaß. Klar wäre man hier mit dem Enduro besser aufgehoben, aber die fetten Reifen haben einiges weggeschluckt.








Auf der Strecke selber haben wir selten Bilder gemacht, es hat einfach zu viel Laune gemacht, da runter zu bollern!




Später sind wir noch mit der Schauinsland Seilbahn hoch auf 1284m, dort warteten "Badish Moon Rising" und der "Canadian Trail" auf uns. Hier waren die fetten Bikes echt in ihrem Element. Ein schier endloser Downhill mit einigen Gegenanstiegen und super Trailpassagen, es gab richtig steile Felsabfahrten, wo wir an bergab schiebenden Enduristen vorbeigebrettert sind und ebenso steile Uphill-Rampen, wo wir an anderen bergauf schiebenden Enduristen vorbeigezogen sind - 50er Ritzel und 5.0er Reifen sei Dank  

So oft wie am Samstag sind wir schon ewig nicht mehr auf die dicken Reifen angesprochen worden, anscheinend gibt es in Freiburg keine Fatbikes... Manche fanden das Geräusch cool, dass die im Doppelpack den Trail runter heizenden Bikes verursachen, andere haben die altbekannten Fragen wieder und wieder gestellt. Aber eine sehr entspannte Atmosphäre dort in Freiburg auf den Trails und drum herum, hätte ich nicht unbedingt erwartet in dem 2-Meter-Regelungs-Bundesland.







Auf dem Schauinsland...




Blick rüber zum Feldberg




und in die andere Richtung




Zeit für Kaffee und Kuchen war natürlich auch!

Insgesamt haben wir über 2000 Höhenmeter gemacht, davon 750 durch die Seilbahn ergaunert. Aber hey, für ne Tagestour gar nicht schlecht und den Cappu haben wir uns mehr als verdient!

Und am Ende wurden die mitgebrachten Johnnys fachgerecht abtransportiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. August 2021)

Grossraum Flossenbürg, Planer Höhe, Georgenberg (Schönwerth Sagenweg, zeitlich begrenzte Ausstellung), Versteckte Waldflussauen meines "Tierparks für lobbyistisch benachteiligte Tiere".
Da bis auf mutmaßlich zwei ibc-Mitglieder keine/r Kurrentschrift lesen kann, "übersetze" ich die Schreibschriften der Schönwerth-Beschriebe in den nächsten Tagen. Bin grad aber an der Frankengrenze radeln und das ausser-WLAN-mässige Datenvolumen ist sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. August 2021)

Weiter
Der Brunnen an der Planer Höhe hat übrigens Trinkwasser. Es kommt aus einem Trinkwasserspeicher vom Berg

Die Videos einer weiblichen Kreuzotter im Sumpf sind zu groß für die Übermittlung. Aber das vorletzte Bild zeigt das Überbleibsel  einer Häutung

 Kurrentschrift folgendes Bild: "Nirgendwo in ganz Deutschland ist umsichtiger, voller und mit so leisem Gehör gesammelt worden".


Trächtiges Weibchen.


----------



## Lenny911 (2. August 2021)

Da reitet man den Trail runter und schon kommt der Geistesblitz: mach doch ein Foto für das Forum. Also alle Kräfte in den Anker geworfen und stoppen. Innerhalb von 0,3782 Millisekunden habe ich es mir scheinbar anders überlegt und dachte: das Forum ist vielleicht eher an einer Bodenprobe interessiert. Kein Thema denkt sich da der FBF, rutscht weg und der Lenker schlägt ein. 

Ergebnis der Probe:




Schiefersteine schneiden immer noch gut durch Haut! 

Ein schnellen Schnappschuss aus der Hüfte gab es trotzdem noch.




Happy Trails!


----------



## epic2006 (3. August 2021)

So, Fazit nach 2 1/2 Tagen Murmelbahnpark Sölden:

1x Schaltzugschraube verloren, x-facher Ausfall der Gabel = Service, Schaltwerk kaputt = gerichtet, mal wieder einen Steuersatz gehimmelt, Reifen grenzwertig hergeritten, eine Dämpferbuchse samt dem ganzen Klimbim zerstört = zig Stunden an der Drehbank.

Egal, der Spaß war es wert!








Irgendwie hatte sich wohl der floating piston verklemmt zwischendurch, ich hoffe, das Problem hat sich nach dem Service erledigt. Das Intervall riecht irgendwie nach FOX Gabeln, man muss aber sagen, dass die Wren ihren Job echt gut macht, wenn alles passt.

Gruß Gerrit

(Drehmaschinenactionbilde hab ich leider keine)


----------



## ShockRox_71 (3. August 2021)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So, Fazit nach 2 1/2 Tagen Murmelbahnpark Sölden:
> 
> 1x Schaltzugschraube verloren, x-facher Ausfall der Gabel = Service, Schaltwerk kaputt = gerichtet, mal wieder einen Steuersatz gehimmelt, Reifen grenzwertig hergeritten, eine Dämpferbuchse samt dem ganzen Klimbim zerstört = zig Stunden an der Drehbank.
> 
> ...


Das klingt ja richtig nach Materialschlacht!


epic2006 schrieb:


> So, Fazit nach 2 1/2 Tagen Murmelbahnpark Sölden:
> 
> 1x Schaltzugschraube verloren, x-facher Ausfall der Gabel = Service, Schaltwerk kaputt = gerichtet, mal wieder einen Steuersatz gehimmelt, Reifen grenzwertig hergeritten, eine Dämpferbuchse samt dem ganzen Klimbim zerstört = zig Stunden an der Drehbank.
> 
> ...


Aber besser so, als Rad einfach nur umgefallen und 'ne fette Schramme drin! 😉


----------



## epic2006 (3. August 2021)

Naja, wir fahren halt, und zwar richtig. Die Teile die kaputtgegangen sind waren noch Erstausstattung vom Chinamann, dafür haben sie recht lang gehalten…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (4. August 2021)

Wo sauen wir uns denn heute mal ein?




...scheint egal zu sein!


----------



## euro910 (6. August 2021)

wir waren jetzt ne Woche an der Nahe unterwegs
leider war das Wetter nur so lala, 2 mal kräftig geduscht aufm Heimweg

 Blick vom Rheingrafenstein, da war es noch trocken




Rotenfels im Hintergrund








nette Aussichten genossen




und hier fast wie daheim an der Mosel  

und wenn wir schon mal in der Ecke sind, lockte uns der Stromberg














es war noch ne Tour geplant, die fiel aber leider dem Regen zum Opfer  

Danke an @rhnordpool  für den Tip mit der Urlaubsgegend, das Guiding und die vielen Tips


----------



## ShockRox_71 (10. August 2021)




----------



## euro910 (10. August 2021)

heute das erste Mal den Flowtrail in Ottweiler (Saarland) besucht mit den Kids (Sohne und Kumpel).
hat richtig Laune gemacht, der Weg nach oben war allerdings für die Kleinen ziemlich anstrengend, und Abschleppen war auch nur am letzten Stück möglich, musste selbst etwas kämpfen nicht zu schieben 

und unterwegs bei der letzten Tour nach oben noch nen Fatbiker getroffen


----------



## Eddy2012 (11. August 2021)

Mit dicken Gummi´s (Boot und Rad) 14 Tage in Meck-Pom:























Kleinseenplatte, Müritz- Nationalpark, Ostsee...
Schön war´s!!!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. August 2021)

Allgäu Teilumrundung in zwei Tagen mit Übernachtung im Zelt , versteckt im Wald 

Erster Tag ca. 100Km










Zweiter Tag ca. 120Km


----------



## Oberfoerster (15. August 2021)

Kleines Sonntagabendründchen im Thüringer Wald


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. August 2021)

🐷🐷

Man beachte die Kennzeichnung AM am hinteren Baum für "Ameisenhaufen" damit der Forst drum herum fahrt.


Genau. So schaut's aus.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. August 2021)

N-Opf:
Heute wieder rund um die Planer Höhe incl Jung(erd)kröte "Äktschn-Jäcksen" und Kaffee/Kuchen in Mühle Gehenhammer.


----------



## MDewi (20. August 2021)

…. der Handyausschalter ist cool …..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (21. August 2021)

Neulich in der Eifel...


----------



## docrobin (29. August 2021)

Gestern im Schönfelder Hochland ...


----------



## docrobin (29. August 2021)

Bevor das Replay des Downhill-Worldcups in Val di Sole startet, haben wir noch eine kleine Runde durch die Dresdner Heide gedreht. Start war am Weißen Hirsch, vorbei am Waldkindergarten.



Schnell noch ein paar Sprünge auf dem E-Flügel und dem Prießnitztrail mitgenommen ...







... dann noch ein kurzer Bikewash



... am Chinesischen Pavillion vorbei, zurück auf den Weißen Hirsch ...




... und zur Belohnung am Ende der Tour noch einen vegetarischen Döner mit Falaffel.


----------



## Frostfalke (2. September 2021)

Bikeausflug mit K1 (4 Jahre) im Urlaub :





Berghoch schleppt das Fatbikemuli ...


----------



## SL-Mobster (2. September 2021)

@Frostfalke 
Ich will mich ja nicht in deine Kindererziehung einmischen aber es gibt nichts Schlimmeres für kleine Kinder, als Stützräder zu verwenden, wenn sie das Radfahren lernen sollen. 
Die brauchen dadurch ewig um eine Balancegefühl zu entwickeln. Das einzig wahre sind Laufräder.
Meine Kids sind damals nach 1-2 Wochen Laufrad souverän die Hänge runtergerollt und hatten danach nicht eine Sekunde Probleme, auf einem richtigen Fahrrad die Balance zu halten.
Die Stützrad-Opfer sieht man dann im Stadtpark, wenn die Kinder sich auf einem Fahrrad abmühen und die Eltern sie am Rücken stützen, damit sie nicht umfallen.


Radeln im Taunus: Mein Hausberg "Hohe Wurzel" oberhalb von Wiesbaden:


----------



## Frostfalke (2. September 2021)

SL-Mobster schrieb:


> @Frostfalke
> Ich will mich ja nicht in deine Kindererziehung einmischen aber es gibt nichts Schlimmeres für kleine Kinder, als Stützräder zu verwenden, wenn sie das Radfahren lernen sollen.
> Die brauchen dadurch ewig um eine Balancegefühl zu entwickeln. Das einzig wahre sind Laufräder.
> Meine Kids sind damals nach 1-2 Wochen Laufrad souverän die Hänge runtergerollt und hatten danach nicht eine Sekunde Probleme, auf einem richtigen Fahrrad die Balance zu halten.
> ...



Du, habe ich auch gelesen und auch so angefangen, wie von Dir beschrieben. Das Problem bei meinem Sohn liegt aber ganz woanders. Mit 1,5 Jahren hat er ein Laufrad (Woom 1) bekommen. Er ist dann schon mit 2,5 Jahren auf dem Laufrad die Berge runtergedonnert, er konnte ordentlich bremsen und hat sich dann mit 3 Jahren bergab auf die Hinterschwingen gestellt und ist dann die Berge stehend runter. Der hat Gleichgewicht. Was er gar nicht hat, ist Koordiantion zum treten. Er hat jetzt fast ein Jahr gebraucht, um zu lernen, wie man kurbelt. Er hat motorisch die Trittbewegung einfach nicht hinbekommen. Hatte auch im Forum und bei Bikeschulen nachgefragt, keiner hatte eine Lösung, die funktioniert hat. Er wollte dann nicht mehr aufs Rad und hat es 3 Monate nicht angeschaut. 
Es war dann eine Verzweiflungstat, dass ich ihm Stützräder montiert habe. Seit die dran sind, hat er sich jetzt wieder aufgerafft, mit mir zu fahren. Die Räder sind auch so angebracht, dass sie beim Fahren nicht die Erde berührern. Aber seit die Dinger dran sind, hat er keine Angst mehr vorm Aufsteigen und losfahren... . Er kann das Kurbeln jetzt in Ruhe üben und nach 2-3 "Hakerln" gehts jetzt schon ganz gut rund. Sobald er das losfahren dann kann, nehme ich die Dinger auch ab. Wenn Du einen Tip hast, wie man das spielerisch und mit Spaß trainieren kann, dann immer her damit. Bis jetzt hieß es nur überall: Ja das Kurbeln können sie dann sofort von alleine - bei uns leider eben nicht... .


----------



## euro910 (2. September 2021)

kenne ich, war bei uns auch so ähnlich
das 2er woom stand ein gutes 3/4 Jahr nur rum, er wollte nach Kauf dann doch lieber Laufrad donnern
ist nie zuvor TRettraktor oder dergleichen gefahren (war alles vorhanden)
er wollte dann ein Bruder Gerät für hinter seinen Spielzeug Trecker, hab dann ganz unorthodox gemeint, bekommt er sobald er Fahrrad fährt
nächsten Tag konnt ich zum Rofu fahren 
in die Birnen der Kleinen schaust halt nicht rein, eigener Kopf, eigener Weg

mit dem 3er woom ist er dann ein Jahr später (Corona) 1300km gefahren, sehr viel Wald und schon leichte Trails. Hätte ich im Sommer zuvor auch niemals geglaubt

ist auch das erste Woom was ich mit Stützrädern sehe  
aber wenn er das Treten so hinbekommt, why not als Übergangslösung










Wochenende wieder ordentlich Matsch von den heimischen TRails mit nach Hause gebracht :|


----------



## elbstone (2. September 2021)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Du, habe ich auch gelesen und auch so angefangen, wie von Dir beschrieben. Das Problem bei meinem Sohn liegt aber ganz woanders. Mit 1,5 Jahren hat er ein Laufrad (Woom 1) bekommen. Er ist dann schon mit 2,5 Jahren auf dem Laufrad die Berge runtergedonnert, er konnte ordentlich bremsen und hat sich dann mit 3 Jahren bergab auf die Hinterschwingen gestellt und ist dann die Berge stehend runter. Der hat Gleichgewicht. Was er gar nicht hat, ist Koordiantion zum treten. Er hat jetzt fast ein Jahr gebraucht, um zu lernen, wie man kurbelt. Er hat motorisch die Trittbewegung einfach nicht hinbekommen. Hatte auch im Forum und bei Bikeschulen nachgefragt, keiner hatte eine Lösung, die funktioniert hat. Er wollte dann nicht mehr aufs Rad und hat es 3 Monate nicht angeschaut.
> Es war dann eine Verzweiflungstat, dass ich ihm Stützräder montiert habe. Seit die dran sind, hat er sich jetzt wieder aufgerafft, mit mir zu fahren. Die Räder sind auch so angebracht, dass sie beim Fahren nicht die Erde berührern. Aber seit die Dinger dran sind, hat er keine Angst mehr vorm Aufsteigen und losfahren... . Er kann das Kurbeln jetzt in Ruhe üben und nach 2-3 "Hakerln" gehts jetzt schon ganz gut rund. Sobald er das losfahren dann kann, nehme ich die Dinger auch ab. Wenn Du einen Tip hast, wie man das spielerisch und mit Spaß trainieren kann, dann immer her damit. Bis jetzt hieß es nur überall: Ja das Kurbeln können sie dann sofort von alleine - bei uns leider eben nicht... .


Hi Frostfalke, 
das gleiche bei uns. Bei meinem Sohn lief es ohne Probleme innerhalb von 2 Wochen konnte er fahren. Meine Tochter hingegen war auf dem Laufrad mit 2,5 auch richtig fit, hat aber auch das kurbeln auf dem Rad nicht hinbekommen. Wir haben es monatelang geübt, ohne Erfolg. Dann plötzlich mit 5 setzte sie sich aufs Rad und fuhr los. Eine befreundete Kinder Physio meinte das das mit neurologischen Verknüpfungen zu tun haben könnte. Meist sind die kleinen in anderen Bereichen motorisch weiter und so etwas wie das kurbeln fällt erstmal hinten runter..... 
Wird schon werden. 

Ride on


----------



## Frostfalke (2. September 2021)

Danke für Euren Zuspruch. Dann bin ich zuversichtlich, dass er das noch gut lernen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SL-Mobster (2. September 2021)

@Frostfalke:
Ok, dann nehme ich meinen "Vorwurf" zurück.
Da scheint es ja bei den Kids reichlich Unterschiede zu geben.
Bei meinen und bei den meiner Bekannten und Freunden war erst Laufrad und kurz darauf Fahrrad ohne Stützräder die ideale Kombi.
Aber ich sehe, du hast das im Griff und das wird auch klappen - bei dem Vorbild.


----------



## Frostfalke (2. September 2021)

SL-Mobster schrieb:


> @Frostfalke:
> Ok, dann nehme ich meinen "Vorwurf" zurück.
> Da scheint es ja bei den Kids reichlich Unterschiede zu geben.
> Bei meinen und bei den meiner Bekannten und Freunden war erst Laufrad und kurz darauf Fahrrad ohne Stützräder die ideale Kombi.
> Aber ich sehe, du hast das im Griff und das wird auch klappen - bei dem Vorbild.



Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, ich habe es weder als Vorwurf, noch als Kritik aufgefasst. Ist doch gut, wenn man Tips bekommt. Ich fand das toll, dass Du mich draufhingewiesen hast!


----------



## flo_bass (3. September 2021)

Urlaubsbilder…


----------



## SL-Mobster (3. September 2021)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, ich habe es weder als Vorwurf, noch als Kritik aufgefasst. Ist doch gut, wenn man Tips bekommt. Ich fand das toll, dass Du mich draufhingewiesen hast!



Ok. Danke.
Ich habe mal vor Jahren einen jungen Vater, der seinen Sohn auf einem Rad mit Stützrädern durch den Park geschoben hatte, darauf hingewiesen. Der hat mich daraufhin angeblafft, dass mich das einen Scheiss angehen würde. Es gibt halt auch Menschen, die reagieren anders.


----------



## Frostfalke (3. September 2021)

SL-Mobster schrieb:


> Ok. Danke.
> Ich habe mal vor Jahren einen jungen Vater, der seinen Sohn auf einem Rad mit Stützrädern durch den Park geschoben hatte, darauf hingewiesen. Der hat mich daraufhin angeblafft, dass mich das einen Scheiss angehen würde. Es gibt halt auch Menschen, die reagieren anders.



Ja kenne ich auch solche Leute. Sehr unangenehm. Aber bei mir muss man sich da keine Sorgen machen. Ich habe hier schon so viele gute Tipps bekommen und so viel gelernt. Wäre ja völlig GAGA wenn man sich dem verschließen würde.


----------



## Frostfalke (3. September 2021)

So heute hatte ich früh mal Zeit für mich allein eine Tour zum Vogtlandsee zu machen. Kaiserwetter sag ich nur!

Erster Stop - Holzhütte sieben Wege. Der neue Förster hat hier echt gut getan. Gestern schon einen neuen Ameisenpfad mit tollen Holzfiguren usw. für Kinder (mit meinen Kindern) erlebt und heute die Hütte frisch saniert und mit neuen Bänken und Schildern vorgefunden. Es wird!





Ankunftsbild am See... .





Nochmal für die Panoramafunktion:





Danach gings auf die Hänge hier. Sind zwar keine schweren oder langen Trails aber der tolle Wald und die Landschaft machen es trotzdem zu einem schönen Ausflugsziel.

Anschließend dann kurze Obstpause:






Kaum erklang das Ratschen des Rucksackreißverschlusses über den See, kamen natürlich auch die Enten:






Nachdem ich dann kurz vorm Schluss falsch an einem Trail abgebogen war, habe ich auch noch festgestellt, dass die Vogtländer wirklich Humor haben. Das Fundstück des Tages:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. September 2021)

Ich war die letzten beiden Wochen in einer Gegend, wo die Fotos automatisch schön werden. Wollte ein paar davon mit Euch teilen...














#engadin #lagobianco


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. September 2021)

Hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder aus dem Engadin:

Auf dem Flowtrail über St. Moritz...
Das erste Bild sollte eine Hommage sein an diesen guten alten Shot von 2014:








						schräg
					

Foto: schräg - Spots - Engadin




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				










Beim Downhill runter vom Piz Nair (>3000m):




Auf der anderen Seite des Tals auf einem sehr technischen Trail mit Hammer-Aussicht:




Auf dem Weg zum Suvretta Pass:


----------



## Mr_Slow (11. September 2021)

Habe auch mal wieder eine kleine Runde durch die Heide gedreht...





















Schön wars....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2021)

Die letzte Gondel am Abend zu nehmen, hat etwas magisches! Es sind kaum noch Wanderer unterwegs nach oben und mit etwas Glück hat man die ganze Gondel für sich alleine. Und schaut Euch den Blick an! In der Abendsonne schimmern die Seen noch spektakulärer als tagsüber. Oben angekommen, kurbelt man für ein paar Minuten von der Bergstation weg und man ist komplett alleine. Nur Du, Dein Bike und die Berge! Die Abendsonne im Nacken und großartige Trails voraus. Zeit für ein Picknick aus dem Rucksack, Du genießt die Stille um Dich herum... Dann noch einmal tief durchatmen und rein in den großartigen Trail, der Dich zum Tal auf der anderen Seite des Bergmassivs führt. Es ist ein langsamer, sehr technischer Wanderweg, also genug Zeit, die majestätische Szenerie ausgiebig zu genießen. Am Ende rollst Du die letzten Kilometer durchs Tal zurück und denkst Dir: Was für ein wundervoller Sport!!


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2021)

wow


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. September 2021)

Vielleicht einer der schönsten Plätze, um mit seinem Bike Pause zu machen vor der Abfahrt auf dem  wunderbaren technischen alpinen Trail. Besonders in der Abendsonne, wenn alle Wanderer schon verschwunden sind und außer einigen herumwandernden Kühen und dem Pfeifen der Murmeltiere in der Entfernung komplette Stille herrscht.


----------



## bikebecker (19. September 2021)

Hallo 
Im Fetten Rudel unterwegs. 





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2021)

...die Kleinen sind mal richtig fat


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. September 2021)

Und um die Sache komplett zu machen noch ein Bild vom phantastischen Downhill Trail: technisch, episch, super Landschaft.






Ich komm´ wieder, keine Frage!


----------



## ShockRox_71 (24. September 2021)

...auf dem Weg zur dunklen Seite! 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (24. September 2021)

Fatbikeregion Vinschgau


----------



## MTBpleasure (24. September 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Fatbikeregion Vinschgau



Wusste nicht, dass du sooo langsam bist.


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. September 2021)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass du sooo langsam bist.


In meinem Alter darf man es ruhig langsamer angehen


----------



## rsu (26. September 2021)

Bei uns muss man sich teils immer noch durchs Unterholz schlagen 😊


----------



## ShockRox_71 (26. September 2021)

rsu schrieb:


> Bei uns muss man sich teils immer noch durchs Unterholz schlagen 😊
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1345948


Ach komm...
Mit den Reifen 'ne Kette drum und wechjezogen!😆


----------



## bikebecker (2. Oktober 2021)

Hallo 
Mal wieder auf dem Altkönig. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Speedskater (2. Oktober 2021)

den Baum kenne ich.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Oktober 2021)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mal wieder auf dem Altkönig.
> Anhang anzeigen 1348897
> Gruß bikebecker





Speedskater schrieb:


> den Baum kenne ich.



#home  🥰


----------



## bikebecker (2. Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Ja, ich hab von da auch schon gefühlt 1000 mal fotografiert. 
Der Altkönig für mich auch der schönste Gipfel.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (3. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen, von heute Morgen 😉


----------



## klausklein (4. Oktober 2021)

Seit langer Zeit mal wieder Urlaub gemacht.


----------



## bikebecker (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo 
Wieder mal im Taunus. 



Das war alles mal Wald. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Fatster (9. Oktober 2021)

Heute das erste Mal die/der/das Farley im Rahmen einer reinen Genusstour bewegt.
Naja, mal davon abgesehen, dass 27,5x4.0 schon arg schmal ist, war‘s schon cool irgendwie, mal wieder so ein flinkes, wendiges Bike zu fahren.
Die/der/das Farley darf bleiben 👍🏻

Ja Farley, das ist dein Zuhause




Ja Farley, das sind deine Trails




Ja Farley, Du schaust gut aus 🙄




Ja Farley, Du bist ein Bio-Bike und miiiindestens so nachhaltig, wie der/die/das BlühOase




Ja Farley, ich weiß:
In farley veritas … ähm … veni, vidi, vino … oder irgendwie so 🙈


----------



## 13Rockon13 (10. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Eddy2012 (11. Oktober 2021)

Wunderschönes Herbstwetter am Wochenende...





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (11. Oktober 2021)




----------



## mikeonbike (16. Oktober 2021)




----------



## RoDeBo (17. Oktober 2021)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus dem Schwarzwald. Ist nicht viel, aber da Familie dabei bin ich auch nicht viel was gefahren. 

Zudem war der Sattel gefroren...











fast etwas Schwedenfeeling 















in der Ferne die Alpen...


----------



## schnubbel1201 (19. Oktober 2021)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Heute die erste „Schneerunde“ mit dem Fatbike gedreht
> Anhang anzeigen 1161840Anhang anzeigen 1161839
> Anhang anzeigen 1161841
> Anhang anzeigen 1161842


huhu, welche Lenker Vorbau Kombi ist das? 
dankee und grüße


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Oktober 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1360079
> Anhang anzeigen 1360082
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1360081
> ...


Finale Ligurien ?


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Oktober 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Finale Ligurien ?



Yes, demnächst wohl nochmal. 😎


----------



## Dagon (24. Oktober 2021)

Zum Ende hat sich der Oktober doch noch mal von seiner schönen Seite gezeigt.


----------



## MDewi (24. Oktober 2021)

Dagon schrieb:


> Zum Ende hat sich der Oktober doch noch mal von seiner schönen Seite gezeigt.


Schickes bike 👍
auffallend ist r2-buddel und sattelüberhöhung - so ok ?


----------



## Dagon (27. Oktober 2021)

Danke. Die Sattelüberhöhung ist für meine Verhältnisse ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gering. Um ehrlich zu sein tendiere ich sogar zu einem längeren Vorbau und Flatbar. Ich würde mich durchaus als Hobbyleistungssportler mit Top 10 als Minimalziel beteichnen und gestalte das Training entsprechend umfang- und abwechslungsreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (31. Oktober 2021)

Es herbschtelt.... 







Andechs...






...und die Berge...






Mit einem Wort... 






"Geil"...


----------



## Eddy2012 (1. November 2021)

Kurztrip nach Dänemark  -  immer eine Reise wert...

Rund um Sonderburg (Ostsee):

Kelstrup- Plantage












Sonderburg






Soldaterskoven/ Tonder










extra für mich - super!




Schön war´s

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## waldi28 (1. November 2021)

Heute mit dem Junior in den Süden Luxemburgs zu den Red Rock Trails gefahren.
Der ehemalige Tagebau ist heute ein Naturschutz- und Naherholungsgebiet.

Schön war’s.


----------



## HAT (2. November 2021)

passt


----------



## harni (5. November 2021)

Der erste Schnee ist da.
Waren heute am Rotwandhaus oberhalb des Spitzingsee


----------



## waldi28 (6. November 2021)

Leider hatte das Wetter in den Herbstferien nicht mitgespielt, und wir konnten nicht wie geplant jeden Tag eine Tour machen. Gestern ging es dann glücklicherweise wieder. Heute sollte es Ins Müllerthal in die kleine Luxemburger Schweiz gehen. Da der Rest der Familie arbeiten musste, ging es wieder zu zweit los.
Startpunkt war die Schule in Berdorf.





Die Tourbeschreibung versprach einen großen Trail Anteil und einige Schiebe- und Tragepassagen.
War ne tolle Tour aber mit gefühlt zu vielen Schiebepassagen.

















Schön war’s.


----------



## N4rcotic (6. November 2021)

Nebel 1 Grad um 18:30 Uhr 🥶 aber geil war es trotzdem 😎👍🏻


----------



## skaster (7. November 2021)

Ich habe heute auch ml wieder das Dicke ausgeführt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. November 2021)

harni schrieb:


> Der erste Schnee ist da.
> Waren heute am Rotwandhaus oberhalb des Spitzingsees


Quasi ein historischer Ort!

Genau hier stand mein damaliges Mukluk anno 2013 in einer Anzeige bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen:



Und beim Anblick dieses Bildes (und dieses Bikes) dachte ich mir: Das Ding musst Du haben.
Also auf zum Schliersee und es dem Verkäufer abgekauft. Was soll ich sagen... Ich habs nie bereut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny911 (9. November 2021)

Durch‘s Laub pflügen bei Sonnenschein .


----------



## skaster (12. November 2021)

Ruhrpottschwäne


----------



## skaster (17. November 2021)

Winterpokalzeit = Nightridezeit


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. November 2021)

Hab die dicke Berta mal wieder ausgeführt :


----------



## Fatster (20. November 2021)

Also wenn da kein Bild dabei ist, dass FdT-Qualitäten hat, dann fress ich einen B..urger! 😇


----------



## Eddy2012 (20. November 2021)

Erste größere Runde mit dem Jones- Bike. Ich habe mich beim Vorderrad für eine 45er Felge und einen 27,5 x 3,80 Maxxis entschieden. Zuerst habe ich den unschlagbar günstigen Panaracer Fat B Nimble 27,5 x 3,50 (9,90 Euro) probiert, der ist aber nicht breiter als der WTB Trailblazer 29 x 3,00. Mit dem Maxxis wir eher ein Schuh draus. Es passen aber noch breitere in die Truss Fork - Gabel... 











Fazit: Schön war´s, Rad fährt gut!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (22. November 2021)

nach einiger Abstinenz: Zeitmangel zwecks Nachwuchs und einiger Motivation-Tiefs, hab ich es mal wieder aufs Bike geschafft.


----------



## shibby68 (26. November 2021)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Erste größere Runde mit dem Jones- Bike. Ich habe mich beim Vorderrad für eine 45er Felge und einen 27,5 x 3,80 Maxxis entschieden. Zuerst habe ich den unschlagbar günstigen Panaracer Fat B Nimble 27,5 x 3,50 (9,90 Euro) probiert, der ist aber nicht breiter als der WTB Trailblazer 29 x 3,00. Mit dem Maxxis wir eher ein Schuh draus. Es passen aber noch breitere in die Truss Fork - Gabel...
> 
> Fazit: Schön war´s, Rad fährt gut!
> 
> ...


hey lars, 

erstmal viel spass mit dem coolen bike. magst mal ein bissl erzählen weshalb es ein jones geworden ist? macht mich auch immer wieder an, gerade mit der gabel.


----------



## Eddy2012 (27. November 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> hey lars,
> 
> erstmal viel spass mit dem coolen bike. magst mal ein bissl erzählen weshalb es ein jones geworden ist? macht mich auch immer wieder an, gerade mit der gabel.


Hallo,

die Jones- Bikes haben mich immer schon fasziniert. Allerdings kannte ich sie nur durch die Videos auf Youtube und Beschreibungen in MTB- Zeitschriften. Live hatte ich noch nie eines gesehen. Dann hat sich der Kauf zufällig ergeben.
Ich hatte mir gerade von der Gabel etwas mehr Federwirkung erhofft, die ist aber eigentlich starr. Mit der 3.8er Bereifung vorn geht es ganz gut. Vom Fahrgefühl her würde ich es als Krampus für Fortgeschrittene bezeichnen...
Die 1x12 Schaltung läuft nicht geräuschfrei, funktioniert aber ganz gut. Ich würde 2x10 vorziehen, passt mir besser. Ansonsten ist das Rad gut für längere Touren im Gelände mit oder ohne Gepäck geeignet, ein "Trailräuber" ist es eher nicht. Dafür ist es zu mächtig (XL).

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## bikebecker (27. November 2021)

Erster


----------



## N4rcotic (27. November 2021)

Zweiter 😬


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. November 2021)

Ihr seid alle zu spät dran 

Das war schon am 6.November


----------



## docrobin (27. November 2021)

Bei uns gab es heute nur ein paar nasse Flöckchen, dafür haben die sich aber bewegt: 
Musik: https://www.frametraxx.de/info/musik-fuer-youtube.html">Onlinevideo Musik</a>: Higher Hopes von Frametraxx


----------



## rumigali (28. November 2021)

leider eher dunkel und grau heute, aber Schnee gabs dafür satt


----------



## rumigali (28. November 2021)

autsch...
					

Foto: autsch...




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Spezl steht heute zum FdT....falls jemand Lust hatt sehr gerne. Sorry für offtopic


----------



## N4rcotic (28. November 2021)

Heute mal die andere Richtung Steinwald aber Schnee ist noch etwas Mangelware aber grad schneits wie Sau 😍😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDewi (28. November 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> autsch...
> 
> 
> Foto: autsch...
> ...


Definitiv ….


----------



## Speedskater (28. November 2021)

Heute im Taunus:


----------



## Speedskater (29. November 2021)

Das Bild steht zur Wahl für Foto des Tages. Ihr dürft natürlich auch das Sternchen anklicken.


----------



## ufp (29. November 2021)

Zuerst mit Selbstauslöser:



Dann mit menschlichem Staiv:



Eine wilde Mischung:





Und für ein fettes Fat Bike gehört im Winter bzw im Schnee auch ein fetter/fatter Schnemann, oder Frau. oder *:




Und ganz alleine im Tiefschnee und seine Spur ziehen :






War zwar alles nicht lange, aber Spaß hat es gemacht, wenngleich es auch sehr anstrengend war, va Berg auf.


----------



## docrobin (2. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns kam heute sogar mal die Sonne durch.


----------



## N4rcotic (3. Dezember 2021)

Wird langsam im Fichtelgebirge ❄️


----------



## Curtis_Newton (3. Dezember 2021)

Heute Mal neue Schlappen einrollen. Bin gespannt wie die rollen.😎


----------



## blubboo (4. Dezember 2021)

Darf ich mit 27,5x3,8 hier rein? 

Endlich Schnee im Vogtland, da musste ich heute morgen direkt los!


----------



## RennerR (4. Dezember 2021)

Schnee auch im flachen Teil von Niederbayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulist (4. Dezember 2021)

Hier auch. Der Schnee war auf der Höhe so schwer dass es auf der Geraden nur noch im 1. Gang ging....bergab dann auch mal im Zweiten 😂


----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2021)

blubboo schrieb:


> Endlich Schnee im Vogtland, da musste ich heute morgen direkt los





blubboo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1382324



Sehr interessante Verlegung der vorderen Bremsleitung 😳
Der kürzeste Weg zwischen zwei Punkten ist zwar immer eine Gerade, aber in diesem Fall, wäre da „etwas mehr“ nicht „etwas besser“ gewesen? 🤔


----------



## blubboo (4. Dezember 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Verlegung der vorderen Bremsleitung 😳
> Der kürzeste Weg zwischen zwei Punkten ist zwar immer eine Gerade, aber in diesem Fall, wäre da „etwas mehr“ nicht „etwas besser“ gewesen? 🤔


Passt mMn ganz gut


----------



## docrobin (4. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns in Dresden hat es heute auch ein bißchen geschneit. Anbei ein paar bewegte Bilder. Unspektakulär, war aber wieder sehr schön.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2021)

GlobalFatBikeDay:


----------



## outerspace (4. Dezember 2021)

ahhh, grrrr, gfbd verpasst, und heut war mal so ein richtig ehrliches wetter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan92 (4. Dezember 2021)

Zum Global Fat Bike Day mal mit dem Fatty zur Arbeit, Wetter passte und ein wenig Schnee lag auch.


----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2021)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> GlobalFatBikeDay:
> Anhang anzeigen 1382514
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1382515
> ...



Auf mein‘ Bub ist halt Verlass 
🤜🤛 … Fatbiker from the heart 🍻


----------



## ShockRox_71 (5. Dezember 2021)

Eure Schnee Impressionen kotzen mich an! 🤪


----------



## Fatster (5. Dezember 2021)

Nachdem ich gestern den GFBD komplett verpennt habe, heute eine kleine aber feine „mea culpa“ Bio-Tour zur Besänftigung des allmächtigen Fatbike-Gottes gemacht


----------



## lettenpeter (5. Dezember 2021)

Schnee Tour in den Fichtlmountains
und erster auf dem Steinwald MTB Trail 😛


----------



## lettenpeter (5. Dezember 2021)

vor kurzem noch ohne Schnee


----------



## docrobin (5. Dezember 2021)

In Dresden ist der Schnee leider schon wieder weggetaut. Aber zum Glück ist es ja nicht weit bis ins Erzgebirge. Und so ging es bei perfekten Bedingungen rauf auf den Kahleberg.


Sorry für die vielen Videos. Bald kommen auch mal wieder Fotos für die Galerie. 😇


----------



## Speedskater (6. Dezember 2021)

Am Samstag (GFBD) auf dem Altkönig.


----------



## rumigali (6. Dezember 2021)

kleine Montagsrunde bei wieder mal grau in grau mit zeitweise Nieselregen und Schneegraupel.







aber zumindest die erste Spur durch den Schnee gezogen


----------



## Waits (6. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ihr Sand zum streuen braucht, ...einfach melden. 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lettenpeter (6. Dezember 2021)

Snow Flow am Oko


----------



## Eddy2012 (10. Dezember 2021)

Heute mittag auf dem Rennsteig.

Ich habe einfach mal alles stehen und liegen gelassen und bin mit Rad und Hund in den "Tiefschnee" gefahren. Es könnte ruhig etwas weißer sein...

Das Jones Plus Bike ist jetzt wintertauglich. Vorn hat ich schon den 3.8er Maxxis drauf (extra, um überhaupt am Fatbike- Forum teilnehmen zu können... ), hinten ist jetzt ein 3.25er Duro Crux montiert. Geht gut!

























Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Knarfifrank (10. Dezember 2021)

kleine Auszeit daheim...


----------



## bikebecker (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo 
Im Taunus. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## docrobin (12. Dezember 2021)

Nach dem ganzen Videogedöns kommen heute wie angekündigt wieder einmal ein paar Handyfotos. Da mir mein Arzt eigentlich für vier Tage Radfahren verboten hatte, gab es heute mit @Onkel_Bob nur eine kleine Spazierfahrt durch die Dresdner Heide.😇


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Dezember 2021)

Wetter und Schnee waren genial


----------



## Onkel_Bob (12. Dezember 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wetter und Schnee waren genial
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1386719


Wir rätseln gerade, wie das Bild entstanden ist. Habt ihr den Lenker gedreht und ein Pedal abgeschraubt? Oder habt ihr einen Künstler an Bord, der das in liebevoller Kleinarbeit gepinselt hat?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (12. Dezember 2021)

docrobin schrieb:


> Nach dem ganzen Videogedöns kommen heute wie angekündigt wieder einmal ein paar Handyfotos. Da mir mein Arzt eigentlich für vier Tage Radfahren verboten hatte, gab es heute mit @Onkel_Bob nur eine kleine Spazierfahrt durch die Dresdner Heide.😇
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1386606Anhang anzeigen 1386601Anhang anzeigen 1386600Anhang anzeigen 1386609Anhang anzeigen 1386608Anhang anzeigen 1386604
> Anhang anzeigen 1386602


...wer ist Rotkäppchen?


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Dezember 2021)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> Wir rätseln gerade, wie das Bild entstanden ist. Habt ihr den Lenker gedreht und ein Pedal abgeschraubt? Oder habt ihr einen Künstler an Bord, der das in liebevoller Kleinarbeit gepinselt hat?


Das bleibt Familiengeheimnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Bob (12. Dezember 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das bleibt Familiengeheimnis


Ok, aber dann erwarten wir natürlich von jeder Tour so ein Foto - damit wir nach und nach dem Geheimnis auf die Spur kommen


----------



## docrobin (16. Dezember 2021)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> ...wer ist Rotkäppchen?


War mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Stand da so rum 🙂


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich mal wieder den Sonnenaufgang genießen:😒




Vielleicht ein Berg weiter 🤔




Dann halt (heute) nicht 🤨
Vielleicht klappt es ja wenn ich mein Teller leer ähm Trail aufräume 🤷
Vorher:




Nachher:




Sonne 🤩



Geht doch 👍✌️🤘👌






Warum nicht gleich so 😛😏😬🥴🤓


----------



## lettenpeter (19. Dezember 2021)

Fichtl geht auch ohne Schnee  mit dem Fat


----------



## chris4711 (21. Dezember 2021)

Heute in Mipa; bisschen hoch, durch den Wald


----------



## Knarfifrank (21. Dezember 2021)

mal wieder einen kleinen kurzen Ausflug, immer wieder schön…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Dezember 2021)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mal wieder den Sonnenaufgang genießen:😒
> Anhang anzeigen 1388891
> 
> Vielleicht ein Berg weiter 🤔
> ...


Schneits bei Dir eigentlich nie   
Ich glaube ich muss nächstes Jahr auch mal wieder in Deine Heimat


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Dezember 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schneits bei Dir eigentlich nie
> Ich glaube ich muss nächstes Jahr auch mal wieder in Deine Heimat



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht 🤔🤪🤩🤣






Da ist eh noch ne Rechnung mit Schlafsack etc. offen ✌️🤜🤛🍻 🎆 🏕


----------



## Fatster (24. Dezember 2021)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht 🤔🤪🤩🤣
> Anhang anzeigen 1391904Anhang anzeigen 1391903
> 
> Da ist eh noch ne Rechnung mit Schlafsack etc. offen ✌️🤜🤛🍻 🎆 🏕



*Genau! *😈


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Dezember 2021)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht 🤔🤪🤩🤣
> Anhang anzeigen 1391904Anhang anzeigen 1391903
> 
> Da ist eh noch ne Rechnung mit Schlafsack etc. offen ✌️🤜🤛🍻 🎆 🏕


In meinem hohen Alter wird man schon mal Vergesslich     
Aber heute ist nicht aller Tage , ich komm wieder keine Frage


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Fest und ein gutes , gesundes und sturzfreies neues Jahr 🥂


----------



## Knarfifrank (24. Dezember 2021)

Das war mein Radljahr 2021 in der Zusammenfassung.
ACHTUNG: Man findet auch 29er Touren über die Sommermonate. Wer dennoch Interesse hat, einfach reinschauen.


----------



## Waits (25. Dezember 2021)

Hier ist noch kein Schnee/Eis ...aber es ist alles bestens vorbereitet, die Wege sind schon optimal gestreut.


----------



## docrobin (25. Dezember 2021)

Weiße Weihnachten hatten wir ewig nicht, aber an Heiligabend fing es pünktlich an zu schneien, und die Temperaturen fielen auf -8 Grad. Heute Morgen war dann alles knackig gefroren und leicht eingezuckert. Wir sind aber nicht gleich losgefahren, sondern haben die blaue Stunde abgewartet. Schließlich lassen sich um diese Zeit die schönsten Fotos machen, und außerdem musste die neue Lampe ausprobiert werden (einmal Spielkind, immer Spielkind).











Es gibt auch wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder. Wer Lust hat, kann hier klicken: http://mtbn.ws/v164q. Euch allen einen schönen zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag 👋🎄


----------



## blubboo (26. Dezember 2021)

Nichts spektakuläres... 
Ich musste nur nochmal raus, bevor morgen der ganze Zauber wieder vorbei ist.


----------



## rumigali (26. Dezember 2021)

Hier von Schnee keine Spur. Regen, Nebel und 2 Grad dazu Aber die "Fresserei" der letzten 2 Tage hat mich doch raus getrieben.









Euch allen noch einen schönen 2. Weihnachsfeiertag🌲


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (26. Dezember 2021)

Nach dem gestrigen Erlebnis hätte ich fast wieder einen Nightride geplant. Aber bei dem Kaiserwetter - knackig kalt und strahlender Sonnenschein - haben wir dann doch eine Tour bei Tageslicht gemacht. Und wer immer noch nicht an den 🎅 glaubt, kann auf diesem Video sehen, dass es ihn doch gibt: .
Er fährt mit einem E-Bike und mit Musik durch die Dresdner Heide 😁👍🏼.


----------



## docrobin (27. Dezember 2021)

Leider muss ich zwischen den Jahren arbeiten. Aber nach dem Homeoffice reichte die Kraft immerhin noch für eine kleine Runde zur Ludensruh und zum Stausee in der Dresdner Heide. Noch ist der Boden gefroren - das musste ausgenutzt werden, bevor sich in den nächsten Tagen alles wieder in Matsch verwandelt.


----------



## docrobin (28. Dezember 2021)

Als heute der Radiowecker losging und der Wetterdienst vor Eisregen warnte, wollte ich es nicht so richtig wahrhaben. Aber tatsächlich war heute einer der zwei Tage im Jahr, an denen Spikes echt Sinn gemacht hätten. Vor allem auf den Waldautobahnen war es spiegelglatt. Trotzdem eine schöne kleine Mittagsrunde.


----------



## Lenny911 (29. Dezember 2021)

Letzte Schneereste vor letzten Waldresten. 





Forstwege stellenweise schweineglatt dank Holztransportern. Schön war´s trotzdem


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (29. Dezember 2021)

@Lenny911  Was is das fürn Gerät?


----------



## Lenny911 (29. Dezember 2021)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> @Lenny911  Was is das fürn Gerät?


Canyon Dude


----------



## rumigali (30. Dezember 2021)

Winterfreuden
					

Foto: Winterfreuden




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Hab gerade mal die Fotos dieses Jahres etwas geordnet. Was war das für ein Winter im Januar/Februar im Gegensatz zu jetzt
Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr🍾


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2021)

rumigali schrieb:


> Winterfreuden
> 
> 
> Foto: Winterfreuden
> ...


Keine Angst , da kommt schon noch was 🌨️
Vor ein paar Tagen sah es bei uns auch noch anders aus 





Gutes neues Jahr


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2021)

Mittagspausenrunde getreu dem Motto „Keine Lust zum Radlputzen“, also hab ich den Wald gemieden.

Aber dieses permanente Bevormundetwerden, das war nervig.
Mal sollste rechts rum ..



… dann schicken sie dich wieder links rum …



… vielleicht können die sich mal entscheiden; ich hab nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit 😡

Und dann dieser 🤬 Wind .. Hinweg Rückenwind; ganz easy 35km/h.
Rückweg Gegenwind, bzw. -sturm: 18km/h … und als wäre das nicht schon Kacke genug, bekommt man auch noch mitleidige Blicke der aufrecht sitzenden E-Bike-Rentner 

Nächstes Mal nehm ich für den Heimweg den Bus. 🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennerR (30. Dezember 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und dann dieser 🤬 Wind .. Hinweg Rückenwind; ganz easy 35km/h.
> Rückweg Gegenwind, bzw. -sturm: 18km/h …


abgesehen vom Wind, wie rollen die Larrys?


----------



## HAT (31. Dezember 2021)

was für ein Wetter heute zum Jahresende. Erste Ausfahrt mit den 3.25er Duro Crux....total happy


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Januar 2022)

Frohes Neues Euch allen!


Ich denke wir haben das alte Jahr würdig abgeschlossen mit einer fetten Rundfahrt. Erkennt jemand das Fatbike Urgestein vor mir?


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Januar 2022)

Urgestein ist der Optimizer. 
Der fährt aber weniger in der Bumble-Gegend.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Januar 2022)

Optimizer ist auf jeden Fall auch eins, aber der hat doch erst in der On-One Ära angefangen, da war der Bumble schon lange auf Pugsley unterwegs...


----------



## Viagra_Boy (2. Januar 2022)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Optimizer ist auf jeden Fall auch eins, aber der hat doch erst in der On-One Ära angefangen, da war der Bumble schon lange auf Pugsley unterwegs...


Durch die Tatsache, dass das Pugs auf ner Opti-Treppentour gestorben ist, schließt sich der Kreis dann auch 



lomo schrieb:


> Ja, wenn das Unterrohr dafür ausgelegt ist .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Januar 2022)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


> Durch die Tatsache, dass das Pugs auf ner Opti-Treppentour gestorben ist, schließt sich der Kreis dann auch


Das war ne mega Tour. Leider mit traurigem Ende....


----------



## Messerharry (3. Januar 2022)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Frohes Neues Euch allen!
> 
> 
> Ich denke wir haben das alte Jahr würdig abgeschlossen mit einer fetten Rundfahrt. Erkennt jemand das Fatbike Urgestein vor mir?


Keine Ahnung wer das ist... aber was fährt der auf den Nutrail Stromer für einen Hinterreifen?


----------



## rumigali (3. Januar 2022)

Das grau in grau Wetter bleibt mir wohl auch im neuen Jahr treu. Von Schnee keine Spur


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Januar 2022)

Messerharry schrieb:


> aber was fährt der auf den Nutrail Stromer für einen Hinterreifen?


er hat in alter Manier einen Maxxis FBF 4.8er reingequetscht


----------



## 13Rockon13 (3. Januar 2022)

Noch recht wenig Schnee bei uns und deshalb keine große Lust aufs Splitboard… außerdem Sehne am Bizeps gerissen 😩
Wieder mal ne Runde mit dem Dicken hat erstaunlich gut getan!


----------



## Viagra_Boy (3. Januar 2022)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> er hat in alter Manier einen Maxxis FBF 4.8er reingequetscht


verbotenerweise 
der 4,8er Jumbo Jim müsste eigentlich auch passen, den Wagenheber hab ich noch


----------



## Messerharry (7. Januar 2022)

Na, quetschen muß man am letzten Stromer Nutrail nix, der Rahmen hat sehr viel Platz.
Die Kette ist den Reifen zu nah, ich hab ne 4,7er Barbe drin und die Felge etwas nach links eingespeicht, so daß im 1. grad vorbei geht.
Bei Gelegenheit mal das Zahnrädle runter machen und schauen was vorne noch zu holen ist, würde schon gerne einen ECHTEN 4,8er fahren, ist halt doch deutlich fluffiger als 4,7 und schmale Maxxis'e


----------



## Viagra_Boy (7. Januar 2022)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Na, quetschen muß man am letzten Stromer Nutrail nix, der Rahmen hat sehr viel Platz.
> Die Kette ist den Reifen zu nah, ich hab ne 4,7er Barbe drin und die Felge etwas nach links eingespeicht, so daß im 1. grad vorbei geht.
> Bei Gelegenheit mal das Zahnrädle runter machen und schauen was vorne noch zu holen ist, würde schon gerne einen ECHTEN 4,8er fahren, ist halt doch deutlich fluffiger als 4,7 und schmale Maxxis'e


der 4,8er Jumbo Jim passt mit bissl basteln problemlos mit 11fach Kassette auf 80mm Felge


----------



## Fatster (8. Januar 2022)

Nach Langem mal wieder eine NoShox Tour unternommen

Oberschenkel anwärmen





Und zwar genau hierfür:
Die nächsten paar hundert Meter entspricht das Bikegewicht den Steigungsprozenten.




Oben nen kurzen Verbindungstrail




zum Ziel




Blick zurück




Noch bisschen Stimmung aufsaugen; so viel Zeit muss sein







TRUCK-Touren sind einfach anders .. 🥰


----------



## RennerR (8. Januar 2022)

Schneegestöber ... also raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (8. Januar 2022)

Endlich die erste Tour im Schnee diesen Winter  Die Sonne ließ sich leider nur sehr spärlich sehen, aber ich will ja nicht meckern.






durch den eisigen Wind fühlte sich die Temperatur noch wesentlich kälter an


















und am Ende noch ein Abstecher zum Wasserfall


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Januar 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nach Langem mal wieder eine NoShox Tour unternommen
> 
> Oberschenkel anwärmen
> Anhang anzeigen 1399607
> ...


Der Gerät 😍🥰😍🥰


----------



## docrobin (9. Januar 2022)

Um dem Matsch im Elbtal zu entgehen, sind wir gestern ins Osterzgebirge gefahren.









Hat teilweise geklappt.







Und wieder fanden sich Menschen, die offensichtlich zum ersten Mal ein Fatbike gesehen haben .



Mir war fast schon zu viel los, aber insgesamt eine schöne Runde auf und rund um den Kahleberg.


----------



## ottmar (9. Januar 2022)

Schnee gibts hier derzeit nicht:


----------



## 13Rockon13 (9. Januar 2022)




----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2022)

Ich habe heute den 2 rädrigen Moppel in den 4 rädrigen Moppel geladen und bin zu meinem Kumpel Michi gefahren.




Dann sind wir im Schnee rum geradelt.








Sonne gab es auch.




Für den Kollegen haben wir ein Fatbike Rahmen bestellt.




Und nach der Tour immer schön desinfizieren


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Januar 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Für den Kollegen haben wir ein Fatbike Rahmen bestellt.


Wollte schon grade was sagen  Guter Mann!


----------



## 13Rockon13 (15. Januar 2022)




----------



## HAT (15. Januar 2022)

ein Prachtstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (16. Januar 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe heute den 2 rädrigen Moppel in den 4 rädrigen Moppel geladen und bin zu meinem Kumpel Michi gefahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prost 🤘


----------



## rumigali (17. Januar 2022)

Gemütliche Montagsrunde bei leichten Plusgraden, anfangs sogar mit etwas Sonnenschein. Dafür hat sich der Schnee wieder in die Berge verzogen😢
fast schon frühlingshaft am Bach...



die Kirche bzw. der kleine Friedhof daneben, hat es schon zu " Berühmtheit" in einen nicht ganz unbekannten bayerischen Film gebracht...
falls es jemand von den "Bayern" hier im Forum weiß....ich bin gespannt






es gab sogar noch paar letzte Schneereste






zum Abschluß noch eine Runde übern Bike Spielplatz....


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Januar 2022)

@rumigali um den Bike Übungsplatz beneide ich dich jedes mal!!!


----------



## rumigali (17. Januar 2022)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @rumigali um den Bike Übungsplatz beneide ich dich jedes mal!!!


Nein, beschwere mich nicht das es fast vor meiner Haustüre ist. Gehört auch noch ein Pumptrack dazu.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Januar 2022)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Januar 2022)

Oben auf meinem Hausberg war noch ein Hauch von Winter zu verspüren...













Aber leider nur ganz oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennerR (21. Januar 2022)

Hier in Niederbayern liegt der Schnee seit letzter Nacht nicht nur auf den Bergen ...


----------



## blubboo (21. Januar 2022)

Ich war vorhin auch unterwegs


----------



## Fatster (21. Januar 2022)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin auch unterwegs
> Anhang anzeigen 1406898



… und 💯 Punkte für die Kabelverlegung 

🍻


----------



## blubboo (21. Januar 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> … und 💯 Punkte für die Kabelverlegung
> 
> 🍻


Danke!
Letztens habe ich noch eine Rüge für die Bremsleitung bekommen  
🍻


----------



## RennerR (22. Januar 2022)

Im Laufe des Vormittags ist der Schnee größtenteils verschwunden und hat matschige Wege zurück gelassen. Macht trotzdem Spaß...


----------



## Fatster (22. Januar 2022)

… und sind die Schmalen noch so fein, den „Fatten“ würd ich nie tauschen ein 🥰


----------



## Rommos (24. Januar 2022)

…endlich mal wieder unterwegs damit 🥰


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2022)

"Lang nimmer gsehn und gleich widder kennt.", sagt man bei uns. So war es beim Tusker und mir, nachdem ich die letzten Monate vorwiegend auf Pendelgurken verbracht und wenn überhaupt schmalbereifte MTBs benutzt habe. Die Sitzkuhle ist noch da 🥰
Da sich der alte Gaul nach wie vor erfolgreich gegen den Betrieb auf 29+ wehrt, war ich doch wieder auf den bewährten 4.5er Sofakissen unterwegs, was letztlich auch erforderlich war. Beim Sumpfbootfahren brauche ich den Auftrieb 🚤


----------



## rumigali (24. Januar 2022)

Heute wieder eine gepflegte Montagsrunde gedreht bei fast perfekten Bedingungen. Anfangs noch dichter Nebel, aber später kam dann sogar die Sonne raus.
Start war am Stausee




traumhafter Winter



hab mir dann doch ein Shuttle gegönnt 



immer noch Nebel...



pünktlich zur Brotzeit kam dann die Sonne raus...



einfach nur traumhaft der Winter






kleiner Besuch bei den Pferden



und wieder zurück am Stausee, sogar der Kaiser schaut schon raus...



Insgesammt eine geniale Tour...


----------



## rumigali (25. Januar 2022)

Winter Wunderland
					

Foto: Winter Wunderland




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



mein Foto steht zur Wahl Foto des Tages...merci fürs liken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (26. Januar 2022)

Gestern nochmal das Kaisewetter genutzt für eine Tour. Eigentlich sollte es noch weiter hoch gehen aber "leider" zuviel Schnee



kleine Rast zum Sonne tanken



in der Traktorspur ließ es sich wunderbar fahren



dann war Schluß mit treten und es war tragen angesagt






an der Alm war Endstation....mehr als ein halber Meter Schnee, also ab auf den Rückweg



und noch etwas Fun...



und etwas zuviel Fun


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Januar 2022)




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2022)

Welche Linie nehmen wir heute 🤔




Frisch gefegter Trail ist mir da doch lieber:




Erst mal ne Runde ausruhen:




Fresh loam:




weiter gehts




Wasser auffüllen für Frühstück Nr. 2




Frühstück Nr. 2 zubereiten







Und die Aussicht dabei genießen







dann gehts auch schon wieder zurück 



Jetzt gibts erst mal Mittagessen.

MAHLZEIT ✌️


----------



## 13Rockon13 (4. Februar 2022)

Viel Schnee haben wir auch diesmal wieder nicht abbekommen aber besser als nix 😌


----------



## Soulist (4. Februar 2022)

Nicht viel Schnee? Was soll da ich sagen....I have nothing to offer but mud, sweat and tears! 😂


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Februar 2022)

Wer hat hier nach Schnee gerufen ?


----------



## docrobin (7. Februar 2022)

Nachdem wir nun wochenlang im Matsch rumgefahren sind, haben wir uns für ein paar Tage ins Erzgebirge geflüchtet. Erst mal das Häuschen bezogen:



Und dann gleich auf die erste Tour:



Es schneite ganz ordentlich und ging zunächst etwas zäh voran:






Also erst mal ein Päuschen und eine Tasse Tee:



Auf der Loipe lief es dann deutlich besser:






Auf dem letzten Kilometer war allerdings nochmal Schieben angesagt:



Dann waren wir froh, als die Unterkunft wieder in Sicht war:



Ein schöner Einstieg in den Winterurlaub. Mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage noch so bringen.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (7. Februar 2022)

Ihr hätte ja mal parallel gefahren, 'ne neue Spur ziehen können mit schönen abwechselnden Schwüngen.
Da hätten sich die Längläufer bestimmt gewundert, wer hier mit Abfahrt Ski langgebrettert ist und dann einer rechts und links am Baum vorbei. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## docrobin (8. Februar 2022)

Eigentlich wollten wir heute in Bozi Dar starten, der höchsten Stadt des Erzgebirges. Aber dort waren die Wetterbedingungen subobtimal.



Also haben wir gekniffen und sind auf den Rabenberg gefahren. Dort ließ es sich vergleichsweise entspannt auf geräumten Wegen durch den fürs Erzgebirge typischen Fichtenwald radeln.



Vorbei an der Himmelswiese



über die tschechische Grenze






zur Nepomukkapelle.



Hier endete der für uns fahrbare Weg, aber in der Ferne ließ sich hinter einer Anhöhe eine Siedlung erkennen. Vielleicht ist der Weg, der auf der Karte zu sehen ist, mit den Fatbikes fahrbar ...



Und tatsächlich, nach der ein oder anderen Überraschung



konnten wir bergab rollen und dabei noch eine schöne "Firstline" ziehen.



Der Weg zurück ließ sich mit leichter Steigung wunderbar fahren.



Anders als das Stück auf der Kammloipe, wo der Schnee wegen der gestiegenen Temperaturen schon recht weich geworden war.



Also machten wir nur noch einen kleinen Stop an einer Schutzhütte. Dort war der Schnee so tief, dass man keinen Fahrradständer brauchte.



Und radelten auf dem Galgenflügel gemütlich zurück zum Trailcenter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (9. Februar 2022)

Heute Morgen Blick aus dem Fenster: Tauwetter 😱. Es tropfte vom Dach, und auf dem Balkon war nur noch ein Hauch von ❄️ zu sehen. Aber ein Fatbikeurlaubstag und zuhause bleiben? Das geht gar nicht. Also wieder ein paar Höhenmeter rauf gefahren und auf dem Rabenberg gestartet. Dort kennen wir uns wenigstens aus und können die Tour je nach Wegbeschaffenheit flexibel anpassen.

Schon bald erreichten wir das erste Highlight. Einen Tümpel, der im Schnee wunderbar grün schimmerte.




Dann das eigentliche Ziel, der Preißhausteich. Eigentlich wollte ich zum Steg laufen, aber no way. Zu viel Schnee.









Und wie erhofft war auch der folgende Weg befahrbar.






Die Fatbikes machten einen super Job. Selbst 12% Steigung ließen sich passabel fahren. Oben angekommen sind wir daher gleich noch einmal in die Loipe eingebogen und haben ein weiteres Ringel drangehängt.



Bergab machten selbst die im Sommer langweiligen Waldautobahnen richtig Spass. Nach zwei Stunden waren wir dann müde, hungrig und happy. Das Beste aus dem Tag gemacht, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Februar 2022)

@docrobin Der See sieht ja coool aus!

img_4108-jpeg.1417316


----------



## docrobin (9. Februar 2022)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @docrobin Der See sieht ja coool aus!
> 
> img_4108-jpeg.1417316


Danke @Kokopelli. Das Grün war wirklich faszinierend. Und gefroren war er auch nicht ...


----------



## rumigali (10. Februar 2022)

erste kleine Runde nach Covid Pause...Wetter war schon fast wie im Frühling, der Schnee hat sich in die Berge verabschiedet...schnaufen viel noch etwas schwer, aber der Stoppie funktioniert noch


----------



## docrobin (10. Februar 2022)

Heute sollte es eigentlich ins tschechische Hochmoor gehen. Aber daran war aufgrund der Schneeverhältnisse gar nicht zu denken. Stattdessen fuhren wir auf wunderbaren Radwegen



vorbei an staunenden oder lächelnden Langläufern (nur einmal nannte uns jemand auf Sächsisch "Blödköppe")






um die Talsperre Carlsfeld.



(Wer findet im Bild oben den Fatbiker?)



Die Sonne hat sich zwar wieder nicht blicken lassen (so langsam könnte man depressiv werden 😏), aber es war wieder eine schöne Runde.


----------



## docrobin (12. Februar 2022)

Für den letzten Urlaubstag im Erzgebirge hatte ich eine gemütliche Tour geplant. Start war bei herrlichem Sonnenschein in Potůčky (Breitenbach).






Die Straße war leicht eingepudert und ließ sich sehr schön fahren. Immer am munter sprudelnden Bächlein entlang.



Als der Schnee höher wurde, haben wir uns noch nichts Böses gedacht. Mal fahren, mal schieben. Das gehört zum Fatbiken im Schnee dazu.









Und die Landschaft war ein Traum in Weiß.





Irgendwann war aber an Fahren nicht mehr zu denken. Also quälen wir uns noch 4 km bis zur Straße nach Ryžovna (Seifen) auf den Erzgebigskamm hinauf, dann wird es schon gehen. Bis zu den Knien versanken wir im Schnee, und das Fatbike wurde schwerer und schwerer.



Zum Fotografieren hatte ich da schon keine Lust mehr, aber es sollte noch schlimmer kommen. Die Straße auf dem Kamm war 2 Meter hoch mit Schnee bedeckt, selbst der Schneepflug kam nicht mehr durch. Also alles wieder auf der gleichen Strecke zurück. Am Ende waren wir 4 Stunden unterwegs, wovon wir fast 3 geschoben haben.



Fazit: Wenn's nicht geht, dann geht es eben nicht. Und: Hier müssen wir unbedingt wieder hin, sobald der Schnee weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (13. Februar 2022)

Schneefreie Zone - Drei Täler Tour:


----------



## Eddy2012 (13. Februar 2022)

Fast schneefreie Zone - ab ca. 700m ist es ein wenig angezuckert...

Seebach - Alter Grenzweg - Thal - Seebach











Etwas weißer wäre nicht schlecht...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2022)

So ein schönes Bike 😍😉


----------



## Eddy2012 (14. Februar 2022)

Wo er recht hat, hat er recht...


----------



## bikebecker (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo
Speiks und Frühlingsblumen.



Ich traue dem Wetter noch nicht so.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Fatster (24. Februar 2022)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> So ein schönes Bike 😍😉





Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Wo er recht hat, hat er recht...



So eins hätte ich auch gerne 😔


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Februar 2022)




----------



## rumigali (27. Februar 2022)

Auf unserer Runde um den Kummerower See...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Februar 2022)

@rumigali wußte garnicht, daß es einen giftgrünen Fatboy gibt!?


----------



## Fatster (27. Februar 2022)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @rumigali wußte garnicht, daß es einen giftgrünen Fatboy gibt!?



 … bitte nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Februar 2022)

Rainer @Fatster, Steffen @hw_doc was ist mit euch?
Nur weil ich die Originalfarben nicht mag?
Verstoße ich gegen irgendwelche (selbsterdachten) Regeln?
Schließlich waren das ausgemusterte,ungeliebte Veteranen aus dem vorigen Jahrzehnt,die von ihren Erstbesitzern herzlos verstoßen wurden!😉


----------



## rumigali (27. Februar 2022)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @rumigali wußte garnicht, daß es einen giftgrünen Fatboy gibt!?


Vorbesitzer war ein Specialized Händler. Ich meine er sagte mir mal das es eine Limited Edition war, aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Februar 2022)

rumigali schrieb:


> Vorbesitzer war ein Specialized Händler. Ich meine er sagte mir mal das es eine Limited Edition war, aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher.


Der wird doch wohl nicht an der Originalfarbe.....ach lassen wir das!😗


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Februar 2022)

Gestern endlich mal wieder das DD ausgeführt.


----------



## Lenny911 (28. Februar 2022)

Harzer Mondlandschaften beradelt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. März 2022)




----------



## Fatster (1. März 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1429854



So langsam solltest Du einsehen, dass Alkohol auch beim biken keine Lösung ist!  😜🍻


----------



## blubboo (1. März 2022)

Nach der Arbeit nochmal schnell aufs Rad. 



Ich mag den Traktor! 🥰


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. März 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> So langsam solltest Du einsehen, dass Alkohol auch beim biken keine Lösung ist!  😜🍻


Die Strecke wird zwar länger aber man stürzt viel lockerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. März 2022)

Wir waren am Wochenende fett in Bad Kreuznach unterwegs, der AJU war zwar nach wie vor nur schmal am Start, dafür waren ein fatbikender Biker und ein schwarz-gelbes Insekt anwesend. Wir haben viel Spaß gehabt, es war episch! Wir waren 8,5 Stunden unterwegs und haben dabei 43 Kilometer und 1450 Höhenmeter gemacht. Es war jede Kurbelumdrehung wert!

Schon die Anreise war sehr cool, eine fette elektrische Mitfahrgelegenheit. Erstaunlich was da so reinpasst:







Aber so richtig fing der Spaß vor Ort an:











Trails ohne Ende, teils ausgesetzt, teils am Hang entlang







Später auch Spaß auf steilen Pfaden:







Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. März 2022)

Und hier noch ein paar der vielen Bilder von unserer Tour in Bad Kreuznach








eine Rampe am Fels als Spielwiese







die höchste Steilwand nördlich der Alpen




krasse dreidimensionale Landschaft




cooler Ausblick von der Burgruine




kleine spaßige Steilabschnitte




Hunderte von Kehren







eine Art Treppenweg ähm Rinne, ja was eigentlich?

















Unterm Strich: echter epic shit!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. März 2022)

Und hier noch das Video zur Tour (Kamera & Footage by @aju):


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. März 2022)

Ach meno  so trockene Trails hätte ich auch gerne bei uns.
Statt dessen muß ich immer noch im Schnee rumwühlen


----------



## Fatster (4. März 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ach meno  so trockene Trails hätte ich auch gerne bei uns.
> Statt dessen muß ich immer noch im Schnee rumwühlen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1431462Anhang anzeigen 1431463Anhang anzeigen 1431465



holy shit 😳
*e*pic snowride ✌️
*e*pic first line‘s
*e*pic bike 🤟
Und ich dachte immer, das „E“ stünde für „Elektro“ …

damn cool, bro  🤜🤛


----------



## skaster (4. März 2022)

Trockene Trails gibt's auch hier.





Aber Obacht, rechts und links kann es auch mal nass werden.





Und hier der Grund warum mach Trail trocken ist, jedenfalls seit kurzem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. März 2022)

Hi Leute, UPDATE- Sendetermin verschoben. Sendung WDR Lokalzeit, mit dabei ist ein Fatbike Beitrag, den wir zuletzt hier im Hochsauerland gefilmt haben (danach in der Mediathek abrufbar)!

Das Foto ist allerdings von der Eurobike:


----------



## Fatster (5. März 2022)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hi Leute, UPDATE- Sendetermin verschoben. Sendung WDR Lokalzeit, mit dabei ist ein Fatbike Beitrag, den wir zuletzt hier im Hochsauerland gefilmt haben (danach in der Mediathek abrufbar)!
> 
> Das Foto ist allerdings von der Eurobike:



Das Bild ist von der Eurobike 2015!!
Was soll das? Dasselbe Bild hast Du bereits im August 2015 gepostet ..

Lass mich raten:
In dem Beitrag geht’s (einmal) mehr um deine gewerblichen Fahrtechnik-Unternehmungen als um Fatbikes an sich.


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Das Bild ist von der Eurobike 2015!!
> Was soll das? Dasselbe Bild hast Du bereits im August 2015 gepostet ..
> 
> Lass mich raten:
> In dem Beitrag geht’s (einmal) mehr um deine gewerblichen Fahrtechnik-Unternehmungen als um Fatbikes an sich.



Nein, ich wollte den WDR Beitrag übers Fatbiken posten, zwei / drei Stunden vor der Sendung wurde mir dann mittgeteilt, dass er verschoben wird. Gefilmt haben wir ihn letzte Woche.

Schade.


----------



## rumigali (6. März 2022)

Nach unseren Ausflug nach Mecklenburg heute wieder eine kleine Heimatrunde...



weiter oben gabs dann sogar noch etwas Schnee



der zu ein paar Spielerreien eingeladen hat






unten dann wieder grün



zum Abschluss noch Besuch auf den Bauerhof


----------



## Onkel_Bob (6. März 2022)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte den WDR Beitrag übers Fatbiken posten, zwei / drei Stunden vor der Sendung wurde mir dann mittgeteilt, dass er verschoben wird. Gefilmt haben wir ihn letzte Woche.
> 
> Schade.


Dann sag hier einfach nochmal Bescheid, wenn es soweit ist. Am besten gleich mit Link zur Mediathek


----------



## rumigali (7. März 2022)

Fatty
					

Foto: Fatty




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



mein Foto steht zur Wahl FdT....danke für Euere Unterstützung


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. März 2022)

Erderwärmung   
Wohl eher Eiszeit   









Diesen Winter haben sich die Spikes wirklich rentiert


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (9. März 2022)

Anbei mein frisch lackiertes Rose Tusker. Bald kommt noch der Umbau auf SSP.


----------



## Moonshineracer (10. März 2022)

Unterwegs mit dem Galano Fatbike in der Nacht 🌃  bei Kaufering mit anschließender Einfahrt in die Tiefgarage


----------



## Moonshineracer (10. März 2022)

Kleine Feierabend Runde mit dem Canyon Dude CF auf der Lechbrücke in Kaufering


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (15. März 2022)

Abflug
					

Foto: Abflug




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Stehe zur Wahl FdT.....merci fürs liken Jungs


----------



## CC. (16. März 2022)

@rumigali  - schöner Stecker! Bei den Haltungsnoten geht noch was 

Wie siehts denn aktuell vor der Haustür aus - auser staubig?
Frage für einen scharrenden Froind


----------



## Bullbaer (19. März 2022)

Das Wetter war genau richtig für den Drachen


----------



## rumigali (21. März 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> @rumigali  - schöner Stecker! Bei den Haltungsnoten geht noch was
> 
> Wie siehts denn aktuell vor der Haustür aus - auser staubig?
> Frage für einen scharrenden Froind


Sorry, heute erst gesehn. Ab ca. 1000m gibts noch ordentlich Schnee. Aber die Trails weiter unten alle sehr trocken. Also ab auf die Trails


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2022)

Mal nach 🇫🇷 rüber geradelt um Wurst & Käse zu kaufen. Vorbei ging es an paar Burgen und Felsen (mit Loch).... 






















Schee war's...


----------



## Fatster (21. März 2022)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mal nach 🇫🇷 rüber geradelt um Wurst & Käse zu kaufen. Vorbei ging es an paar Burgen und Felsen (mit Loch).... Anhang anzeigen 1441865Anhang anzeigen 1441866Anhang anzeigen 1441867Anhang anzeigen 1441868
> Anhang anzeigen 1441869Anhang anzeigen 1441870Anhang anzeigen 1441871Anhang anzeigen 1441872Anhang anzeigen 1441873Anhang anzeigen 1441875
> 
> Schee war's...



Falls Du jetzt je denken würdest, ich wäre da vielleicht unter Umständen gerne mitgefahren und sitz jetzt neidisch homeofficeenderweise Zuhause blöd rum, dann täuscht Du dich aber sowas von!  😕
Püh! 
Doppel-Püh sogar!  

Außerdem seh ich kein Parkett .. Baquette … oder wie das 🥖 heißt!


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Falls Du jetzt je denken würdest, ich wäre da vielleicht unter Umständen gerne mitgefahren und sitz jetzt neidisch homeofficeenderweise Zuhause blöd rum, dann täuscht Du dich aber sowas von!  😕
> Püh!
> Doppel-Püh sogar!
> 
> Außerdem seh ich kein Parkett .. Baquette … oder wie das 🥖 heißt!



Die Worschd (un kees) schmeckd ach ohne Brod 🤪😝


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. März 2022)

Wochenend- (Geschäfts-) kurztrip nach Holland - s`Hertogenbosch:

Zuerst Frühlingserwachen am Samstag, Sonntagfrüh 3 Grad und Schneeschauer...





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. März 2022)

Also bei uns liegt oben rum noch ordentlich Schnee , aber unten wirds endlich trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (22. März 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Also bei uns liegt oben rum noch ordentlich Schnee , aber unten wirds endlich trocken
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1442225Anhang anzeigen 1442226Anhang anzeigen 1442227Anhang anzeigen 1442228



„Holz“reifen? 😳😜

🍻


----------



## Scottie0815 (23. März 2022)

Ein paar Bilder vom letztjährigen Alpenenduro


----------



## Eddy2012 (24. März 2022)

Feierabendrunde im letzten Tageslicht rund um Eisenach...


Alte Fischbach - "Axels" Teich - Mosbacher Linde - Sieben Täler Trail - Ludwigsklamm - Johannistal














Jetzt beginnt die schöne Zeit, nicht mehr alles im Dunklen...

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. März 2022)

Panoramatour


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. März 2022)

Ohne Motor,🎩ab!


----------



## sevenofnine (27. März 2022)

Das Borealis aus #15.738 😍😍😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (27. März 2022)

Zum Abschluß des Winterpokals ging es heute rund um die Königsbrücker Heide. Start war am Alten Lager, das bis 1990 durch die Sowjetarmee genutzt wurde.



Dann fuhren wir über den Biberpfad im Uhrzeigersinn nach Norden.



Zum Zochauer Heideturm






Immer wieder durch Schutzgatter zur Eindämmung der afrikanischen Schweinepest.



In der Königsbrücker Heide findet man an vielen Stellen Lost Places aus finsteren Zeiten. Hier hat die NVA angeblich Häuserkampf geübt.



Aber es gibt auch viele idyllische Stellen wie hier am See.



Eine herrliche Runde bei frühlingshaftem Wetter.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. April 2022)

Doch nochmal die dicken Reifen ins Pugsley gesteckt 






gute Gegend hier 



vorbei an freilaufenden Hühnern und frierenden Wollschweinen






schee wars


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. April 2022)

Kleine Minirunde vor der Haustür gedreht:


----------



## simon15zoll (10. April 2022)

Nesselwang, die Spikes endlich Mal artgerecht ausgeführt. Leider endet die MTB Almhüttenrunde kurz hinter dem Sportheim Böck in unpassierbaren Schneewehen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. April 2022)

#nachdernachtschichtnochschnellüberdenbergmitdemfatbike


----------



## sibu (14. April 2022)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Am Montag seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder ein Ritt im Siebengebirge. Super Revier!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 857127


Ich hole es mal aus der Versenkung hervor: Das "Gipfelkreuz", das in der Bildmitte von den Bäumen leicht verdeckt wird, ist inzwischen nicht mehr da.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. April 2022)

Heute gleich zwei Runden, einmal Fat und einmal gemischt. Erste Ausfahrt mit den Nexties auf dem Felt 😍🍻


----------



## Fatster (18. April 2022)

An diesem Kaiserwetter-Feiertag mal wieder dem 9:Race:7 etwas Auslauf gegönnt.

Achtung: Bilderflut



























War eine „alles drin“ Tour wie‘s sich für nen gesitteten Feiertag gehört und gaaaanz knapp dran an nem epic shit ride


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. April 2022)

Ein Pole kommt selten allein 😍🍻🤩


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. April 2022)

Singltrek Pod Smrkem - Fetter Familienritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Bob (20. April 2022)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Singltrek Pod Smrkem - Fetter Familienritt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1462419
> Anhang anzeigen 1462420
> Anhang anzeigen 1462421Anhang anzeigen 1462423


Tolle Bilder!
Wie sieht es denn auf den Singltreks aus? Alles schneefrei?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. April 2022)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!
> Wie sieht es denn auf den Singltreks aus? Alles schneefrei?


Danke! Ja hier liegt kein Schnee mehr, erst ab 900-1000m aufwärts. Hier und da sind noch Bäume umgestürzt aber das meiste ist frei.


----------



## skaster (23. April 2022)

Ich war auch wieder mal mit dem Dicken unterwegs, leider nicht in Pod Smrkem 😞

Das scheußliche grüne Zeugs mit den Dornen dran ist bereits wieder auf dem Vormarsch, ein Bild meines Schienbeins erspare ich euch aber, können ja bestimmt nicht alle Blut sehen 





Nach der Tour folgte dann die knallharte Ernüchterung




Also ging es ohne Eis ins Bett


----------



## rumigali (4. Mai 2022)

Venetien 2022
					

Foto: Venetien 2022




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Ist zwar mit dem Semifat, wer Bock hat kann trotzdem ein Like da lassen. Merci!!!!


----------



## skaster (14. Mai 2022)

Tief im Westen, wo die Sonne verstaubt. Ist es besser, viel besser als man glaubt.
Tief im Westen. 
OK, Essen ist noch ein paar Km weiter westlich als 4630 Bochum.





Fatbikeständer :




Überbleibsel:




Gegend:







Und das Beste, die Vitrine funktioniert wieder


----------



## Fatster (18. Mai 2022)

Gestern Eröffnung der ersten fatten Allgäu:er  „TREK-Days“


----------



## Fatster (18. Mai 2022)

Heute einen auf „Kultur“ gemacht










Aber die sowie das hier




wurden teuer erkauft 😡 denn der oder die Allgaier haben da Rampen in die Landschaft gebaut, dass es nicht mehr schön ist.




Da war „man“ echt froh, wenn man zum Absteigen „gezwungen“ wurde.




Leider hat sich meine Hoffnung auf „Zwangsumkehr“ nicht erfüllt und so ging‘s (leider) weiter (bergauf).




Aber am Ende war‘s dann trotz grantiger Rampen echt schön und: „I“ll be back“!
Das nächste Mal fahr ich dann durch! 💪🏻 .. glaub ich .. 🫣

Last but not least: Allgäuer Humor 😂


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Mai 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Heute einen auf „Kultur“ gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 1480628
> Anhang anzeigen 1480632
> Anhang anzeigen 1480637
> ...


Schön das es Dir im Allgäu gefällt , aber das mit den steilen Rampen kenn ich aus Deiner Ecke auch


----------



## Fatster (19. Mai 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Schön das es Dir im Allgäu gefällt , aber das mit den steilen Rampen kenn ich aus Deiner Ecke auch



Also das kann man jetzt wirklich nicht vergleichen 
Bei uns sind 20% Steigung die Ausnahme, hier gefühlt die Regel! 
Außerdem hab ich da mein MAXX, hier nur jeweils einen linken und einen rechten Oberschenkel .. was sich aktuell noch irgendwie 💩 anfühlt 🫣

🍻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Mai 2022)

Bei uns liegen nur Bäume auf der ABFAHRT🤔




Dafür sperren DIE einfach mal nen ganzen Berg (haben wohl noch nie etwas von Helibiken gehört?) 




Dann halt rauf auf den nächsten Berg... 



Kohlenhydrate dürfen nicht fehlen:




Burg Trifels gleich gegenüber ✌️







Paar wenige Meter weiter oben:




Wieder runter.... 




und wieder hoch zur Madenburg:






Letzter Gipfel:



Danach ab ins Schwimmbad. Hier gibt es nämlich die besten:


----------



## Fatster (20. Mai 2022)

Yesterday i tripped to se Black Grad - 🤔 .. die Eingeborenen sagen wohl „Schwarzer Grat“




Schöne, gleichmäßig moderat steile Auffahrt.
Kamman für die Trails nunnderzus leider nur teilweise sagen; manchmal ja







… manchmal „eher weniger“ (bin noch niemals zuvor so krass steil bergab gefahren wie hier 🙈)




Und dann hat sich Komoot nen richtig doofen Scherz erlaubt:



Aber auch das hab ich überlebt und am Ende war‘s oifach bloß no schee.




Unterm Strich gab’s von Allem etwas, quasi die perfekte kurze Feierabendrunde 👍🏻


----------



## ufp (21. Mai 2022)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Dafür sperren DIE einfach mal nen ganzen Berg (haben wohl noch nie etwas von Helibiken gehört?)
> Anhang anzeigen 1481225


Da steht aber nur Durch"gang" verboten, nicht Durch"*fahrt*"


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Mai 2022)

ufp schrieb:


> Da steht aber nur Durch"gang" verboten, nicht Durch"*fahrt*"



Hat man mir VERSUCHT hinterherzurufen.....


----------



## Fatster (23. Mai 2022)

Samstag ne etwas größere Runde gedreht.
Von Isny aus zum Schwarzen Grat, Iberger Kugel und hastenichgesehen … jedenfalls meistens schön hoch droben.






Da grinst es, das Mastodon 😈







Dann so eine Aussicht und *kein* Vesper dabei 




Richtig fotografiert kann auch ne Helga richtig fat aussehen 😂




War ne tolle „Halbtagestour“ mit eeendlich mal wieder vierstelligen Bio-Höhenmetern.
So sodd‘s ez halt bloß weitergau .. 😂

🍻


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. Mai 2022)

Kleine gemütliche Sonntag- Nachmittag- Runde mit Frau und Dackel rund um Seebach:

Der Inselsberg grüßt aus der Ferne - seine Anstiege sind nicht ganz so gemütlich 













Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (27. Mai 2022)




----------



## Fatster (27. Mai 2022)

Kleine Vatertagsrunde bei Kaiserwetter:

Irgendwie hat‘s Komoot in letzter Zeit auf mich abgesehen 😡





Na also, geht doch!




Das Leben ist ungerecht!
Während andere genüsslich schlemmen, darf ich meinen Kadaver zur Iberger Bergstation hochwuchten … danke Leben! Vielen Dank auch! 😠




Oben, bei diesem Ausblick, hat sich mein Weltbild dann wieder neu justiert und ich hab mir gedacht: Für kein Gras dieser Welt würde ich diesen Ausblick eintauschen wollen … 🤔🤔 … naja, fast keins! 😈




Jetzt ist dann aber auch mal wieder gut mit „Bio“ und ich werd auf E umsatteln .. ich werd langsam zu alt für solche Scheißrampen! 😇


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Mai 2022)

klausklein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1485956Anhang anzeigen 1485957Anhang anzeigen 1485958



Kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor ✌️


----------



## klausklein (28. Mai 2022)

Ja 😊 4 Tage Urlaub in Dahn.


----------



## klausklein (28. Mai 2022)




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Mai 2022)

klausklein schrieb:


> Ja 😊 4 Tage Urlaub in Dahn.Anhang anzeigen 1487403Anhang anzeigen 1487401


Brett vorm Kopf 😉😉😉


----------



## klausklein (29. Mai 2022)

Schon wieder das Ende vom langen Pfalz Wochenende.


----------



## Eddy2012 (30. Mai 2022)

Kurztrip in´s Elbsandsteingebirge:

auch hier gibt es reichlich tote Fichten










Wetter war sehr durchwachsen, es wurde immer kälter. Schön war´s trotzdem...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## rumigali (3. Juni 2022)

Chiemseeblick
					

Foto: Chiemseeblick




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Mein Semi FAT steht zum FdT. Wäre schön wenn ihr ein Like da lassen würdet. Danke Jungs


----------



## ShockRox_71 (4. Juni 2022)

rumigali schrieb:


> Chiemseeblick
> 
> 
> Foto: Chiemseeblick
> ...


Glückwunsch! 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (4. Juni 2022)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! 😉


Merci Jungs für die vielen Likes👍👍👍


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Juni 2022)

na gut, nachdem hier im fatbike forum immer weniger los ist, poste ich halt mal wieder was. die zeit, wo es den riesenhype gab, scheint aber vorbei zu sein. mittlerweile ist es schon wieder nicht mehr so leicht, teile für's fatbike zu kriegen... warum erkläre ich später...

ich bin im gsiesertal, d.h. schöne ausblicke, steile rampen, geile trails... und das beste, das tal ist relativ unbekannt und in der Folge verhältnismäßig wenig los... hier gibt's sogar noch bären...



























während ich dieses foto geschossen habe, macht es hinten plopp und der reifen ist aus der felge gesprungen... supi, 5 km vor der heimat, aber immerhin diesesmal ersatzschlauch und minipumpe dabei...






schon wieder - so ein sch**reifen... das ist der neue mit dem blauen streifen. der vierte platten in diesem jahr... soviel wie in den letzten 10 jahren insgesamt - ich hatte letztes jahr mehr als 10 tkm (rennrad, mtb) auf der uhr... und jedesmal ist bei diesem Reifen irgendwas mickriges durchgestochen. das hatte ich mit den alte jumbos nicht. und meine vanhelga's hätten darüber gelacht. und der jumbo ist jetzt nach 100 km hinten gelöchert - schwalbe, was soll das - die neuen sind sch*** schwer und halten auch noch deutlich schlechter...

jetzt die spannende frage - wo kriege ich andere reifen her? den jumbo kriege ich überall, die maxxis minion in 4,8" hätte ich gerne, aber als pärchen für vorne/hinten kaum bis nicht zu kriegen. entsprechende alternativen sind ebenfalls schwierig. surly, hm - knards habe ich noch und einen satz vanhelgas... das beste - fatbike24 sind jetzt ebike-specialisten.

ich glaube, ich spare mit das geld und ziehe die vanhelgas wieder tubeless auf...


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juni 2022)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> fatbike24 sind jetzt ebike-specialisten.


Alex macht einfach nur sein eigenes Ding: https://alexfatbikeshop.de/


----------



## RoDeBo (10. Juni 2022)

Damit der Eindruck "keiner fährt mehr fatbike" etwas abgeschwächt wird, hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag aus Noord-holland...
Nicht grade klassisches Mountainbike Terrain, aber dennoch sehr schön und ohne wesentliche Rampen 😉


----------



## RoDeBo (10. Juni 2022)




----------



## RoDeBo (10. Juni 2022)




----------



## RoDeBo (10. Juni 2022)

So. Fertig. 
Leider jetzt wieder zuhaus und Alltag...


----------



## Piet79 (10. Juni 2022)

Keine Ahnung warum, ich habe aber auch wieder richtig bock auf das Fatbike bekommen. Am Strand ist man natürlich der „Hingucker“ schlechthin und viele zeigen sich sehr begeistert.
Anbei ein paar Impressionen der letzten Wochen:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Juni 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_bass (12. Juni 2022)

Auch von mir gibt's mal wieder Bilder... da ich nicht allein unterwegs war und das Wetter gut, sogar mal "in voller Fahrt" soweit das auf dem Weg geht...


----------



## Huglradler (13. Juni 2022)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> na gut, nachdem hier im fatbike forum immer weniger los ist, poste ich halt mal wieder was. die zeit, wo es den riesenhype gab, scheint aber vorbei zu sein. mittlerweile ist es schon wieder nicht mehr so leicht, teile für's fatbike zu kriegen... warum erkläre ich später...
> 
> ich bin im gsiesertal, d.h. schöne ausblicke, steile rampen, geile trails... und das beste, das tal ist relativ unbekannt und in der Folge verhältnismäßig wenig los... hier gibt's sogar noch bären...
> 
> ...


----------



## Huglradler (13. Juni 2022)

Ich seh grade deine gequetschte Tasche und Trinkflasche! hast schon mal den "M-wave Ada Two" Adapter probiert? Sieht dann so aus.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Juni 2022)




----------



## Fatster (17. Juni 2022)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>



Oasch! 😜🍻


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2022)

Schön warm Heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (21. Juni 2022)

Mit ein paar Eindrücken meiner gestrigen Abendrunde hier eine Frage in die Runde:
Kann mir jemand was zu nicht allzu langen, schönen Touren in Bodenseenähe sagen?
Wir sind da demnächst in der Nähe von Salem... Antwort auch gerne per PN.


----------



## Fatster (23. Juni 2022)

Nachdem ich neulich einer sehr, sehr heruntergekommenen Fetten Katze eine neue Heimat geben durfte, sind mittlerweile viel Zeit, Liebe und auch der ein oder andere Zuwendungs-Euro in die Biest geflossen; et voila!




Fette Katze am Mahnmal des letzten Stromberg-Wolfes







Fette Katze wird natürlich stubenrein erzogen




Fette Katze und fet.. ähm .. mit Herrchen




Fatte Katze inspiziert ihr zukünftiges Jagdrevier




Fette Katze kann auch ganz passabel Trails 




Fette Katze ist cool!
Fette Katze ist schnell! 
Wenn fette Katze jetzt noch schnurren lernt, darf fette Katze bleiben! 
🍻


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Juni 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nachdem ich neulich einer sehr, sehr heruntergekommenen Fetten Katze eine neue Heimat geben durfte, sind mittlerweile viel Zeit, Liebe und auch der ein oder andere Zuwendungs-Euro in die Biest geflossen; et voila!
> Anhang anzeigen 1504421
> 
> Fette Katze am Mahnmal des letzten Stromberg-Wolfes
> ...


Dein Keller entwickelt sich ja so langsam zum Heim für ungeliebte fette Tierchen


----------



## Fatster (24. Juni 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Dein Keller entwickelt sich ja so langsam zum Heim für ungeliebte fette Tierchen



Leider ist mir aber auch schon der ein oder andere Rettungsversuch misslungen und ich konnte schlimmste Misshandlungen nicht verhindern … kennst mich ja; das nimmt mich dann jedesmal arg mit! 😜


----------



## Fatster (26. Juni 2022)

Heute ne kleine aber feine CC-lastige Runde gedreht und Aaalter, das CD ist wendig und wetzt um die Ecke, als gäb‘s kein Morgen.



Keine Tour ohne Trepp-epp-epp-eppe




Und Endgegner-Senken besiegen geht auch




Nicht so schlecht dat Dingen … Prost!


----------



## versteher (26. Juni 2022)

A wendige Katz halt


----------



## F7 Uli (30. Juni 2022)

Amrum Sand ohne Ende 👍🤩😎


----------



## F7 Uli (4. Juli 2022)

Spielsand für große Kinder auf Amrum 👍😎🤩🌞👌


----------



## Eddy2012 (13. Juli 2022)

Feierabendrunde im Wartburggebiet:












Schön war´s

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## Fatster (22. Juli 2022)

Für Einen mag es Aufmerksamkeitshascherei sein, alle Anderen erfreuen sich bitte gerne einfach nur an den nachfolgenden Unterwegsbildern von heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Juli 2022)

ich seh es an seinem Blick, da wünscht sich jemand sein Santa her!


----------



## Fatster (23. Juli 2022)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich seh es an seinem Blick, da wünscht sich jemand sein Santa her!



Ich weiß gar nicht, wie oft ich mir das gestern hab hören müssen 🙄
Dafür hab ich mich heute erbarmt und ihm ne Federgabel „_erlaubt“: _




Was nach dem Barbarossa- insbesondere im Tarscher Alm Trail sicher kein Fehler war … ist nur so geflutscht, heute! 🫣


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2022)

Achtung, Bilderflut (fat Bio & E, & eher nicht 🫣).
Hab aber keine Lust, das jetzt noch auseinander zu dröseln ✌️










… und weil man doch Strom sparen soll … 😇































Wenn einem am verlängerten Wochenende so viel Schönes wird beschert, das ist schon einen A. U. wert 🥃


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Juli 2022)

Haben die an der Tarscher - Alm - Bahn jetzt die Haken verstärkt ? , oder musstest Du wieder den Akku raus nehmen ?


----------



## Fatster (26. Juli 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Haben die an der Tarscher - Alm - Bahn jetzt die Haken verstärkt ? , oder musstest Du wieder den Akku raus nehmen ?



Ich hab ihnen einfach gedroht und gesagt, wenn sie mich nicht mitnehmen, dann .. ähm .. dann geh ich wieder!
Da kann ich knallhart sein! 😠

Aber ernsthaft:
War mal wieder ein Kampf doch letztlich haben sie‘s eingehängt .. zu zweit! 🫣


----------



## simon15zoll (31. Juli 2022)

Dänemark, Blokhus: da gibt es eine 11 km lange, herrliche Waldrunde über Wurzeln und Sandflächen.
Grüße Simon


----------



## klausklein (1. August 2022)

Ein paar schöne Tage in Südfrankreich.


----------



## RoDeBo (6. August 2022)

Sundowner 1 - 5 😁


----------



## N4rcotic (7. August 2022)

Warum immer nur im Winter damit fahren geht doch auch bei 32 Grad 🤮🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (7. August 2022)

Grüsse aus der Hoch Steiermark


----------



## Mr_Slow (8. August 2022)

Lüneburger Heide Runde


----------



## Fatster (12. August 2022)

Nach drei Wochen Zwangspause - und ner Menge Schrauberei 🙄 - heute erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen FatCaad:

Erst mal Waldautobahn zwecks BikeFitting .. ohne Einsatz von salzwasserfestem Montagefett 🫣




Als das dann endlich gepasst hat, auch mal bisschen links und rechts ins Gemüse







Danach mit Vollgas ins Unterholz …




… und dort zufällig Stealth-light Eigenschaften des FatCaad entdeckt.




Am Ende noch mit nem Kumpel getroffen; bringt der doch tatsächlich so eine Art „Messer“ mit zur Schießerei 🫣


----------



## Rubberduckxi (15. August 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nach drei Wochen Zwangspause - und ner Menge Schrauberei 🙄 - heute erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen FatCaad:
> 
> Erst mal Waldautobahn zwecks BikeFitting .. ohne Einsatz von salzwasserfestem Montagefett 🫣
> Anhang anzeigen 1532828
> ...


Das Bike hatte mir schon immer gefallen, grad die fette Lefty machts zum absoluten Hingucker. Einzig was ich einfach grässlich finde ist, die hintere Bremsleitungsführung. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben.
Ich hoffe auf viele schöne Bilder mit dem Bike, gelle


----------



## Fatster (15. August 2022)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Das Bike hatte mir schon immer gefallen, grad die fette Lefty machts zum absoluten Hingucker. Einzig was ich einfach grässlich finde ist, die hintere Bremsleitungsführung. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben.
> Ich hoffe auf viele schöne Bilder mit dem Bike, gelle



Naja, jetzt fahr ich es erst mal wieder paar Tage nicht 🙄
Wollte gestern wieder ne kleinere Runde drehen doch beim Aufsitzen im Hof sackte die Lefty plötzlich in sich zusammen. 🤬
Also heute wieder mal - wie schon vor sechs Wochen für’s andere FatCaad - eine 2Spring Feder bestellt.
Warte nur bis der Händler fragt, ob ich die Dinger fresse oder im Garten vergrabe 🫣


----------



## Fatster (19. August 2022)

Für die heutige CC-lastige (erwartbare) Laktatparty mal wieder zu ner richtigen „Waffe“ gegriffen 







Mehr Bilder (-Pausen) waren mir leider nicht gestattet 🥵🥵


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (30. August 2022)

Unterwegs in Dänemark (Rømø). Ich hatte hier auch mal die Gelegenheit zu: “Feel like riding over the pulverized bones of your enemies or, as some people call it, sand?


----------



## Fatster (31. August 2022)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Unterwegs in Dänemark (Rømø). Ich hatte hier auch mal die Gelegenheit zu:  —>
> Anhang anzeigen 1542579


Der erste wirklich sinnvolle Einsatz eines Frontrack‘s


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Der erste wirklich sinnvolle Einsatz eines Frontrack‘s


Ich möchte noch zu Protokoll geben, dass ein 8-Pack mit 15 Dosen klar überladen ist


----------



## klausklein (3. September 2022)

Gestern noch ganz alleine 

Heute geht's weiter mit schmal reifen Fahrer, aber besser als alleine


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. September 2022)

klausklein schrieb:


> Gestern noch ganz alleine Anhang anzeigen 1544651Heute geht's weiter mit schmal reifen Fahrer, aber besser als alleine Anhang anzeigen 1544652


Immer wieder schön im Vinschgau   ab 12.9. bin ich auch wieder dort


----------



## Fatster (3. September 2022)

klausklein schrieb:


> Gestern noch ganz alleine Anhang anzeigen 1544651Heute geht's weiter mit schmal reifen Fahrer, aber besser als alleine Anhang anzeigen 1544652



Hmmm … 🤔



Das fehlt doch was, Horst-Klaus!? 
Wer hat sich denn da ein Andenken mitgenommen, hä? HÄ?


----------



## klausklein (3. September 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> fehlt doch was


Bin doch alt genug komme auch ohne Federung da runter.💉😇


----------



## Fatster (3. September 2022)

klausklein schrieb:


> Bin doch alt genug komme auch ohne Federung da runter.💉😇


Horst-Klaus, ich meine das fehlende „Tchilli Trail“ Schild! 
😉 😜


----------



## klausklein (4. September 2022)




----------



## Eddy2012 (5. September 2022)

Der "Lieferant" war da, hat einen prima IceCreamTruck gebracht und ist anschließend gleich wieder im Wald veschwunden...







Geile Aktion 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (5. September 2022)




----------



## Eddy2012 (6. September 2022)

Feierabendrunde rund um Eisenach :  Mosbacher Linde - 7-Täler-Trail - Ludwigsklamm - Johannistal...









Viel geht nicht mehr, wird verdammt schnell dunkel.
War trotzdem geil! Und so nebenbei erwähnt: So ein Eiscreme-Laster geht schon gut... 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. September 2022)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde rund um Eisenach :  Mosbacher Linde - 7-Täler-Trail - Ludwigsklamm - Johannistal...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1546393Anhang anzeigen 1546394Anhang anzeigen 1546395
> 
> ...


Der LKW kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. September 2022)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Der "Lieferant" war da, hat einen prima IceCreamTruck gebracht und ist anschließend gleich wieder im Wald veschwunden...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1545523Anhang anzeigen 1545522
> 
> ...


Den Hint... äh Rücken kenn ich doch


----------



## klausklein (6. September 2022)




----------



## klausklein (7. September 2022)




----------



## klausklein (9. September 2022)




----------



## 13Rockon13 (10. September 2022)

Gestern auf GX Axs mit NX 12 Fach umgebaut! Winter kann kommen!


----------



## Eddy2012 (10. September 2022)

Rund um Waltershausen bei Nieselregen, trotzdem schön...

Richtung Deysingslust






Leider kein Ausschank 





Russenbrücke




Eingang Marienglashöhle




trailig "kilometerlang" an der Bahn entlang











Komstkochteich





Fazit: 1. Starrgabel ist mir beim ICT lieber!  2. Radfahren ist auch bei Regen geil! Hatte ich fast vergessen...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (11. September 2022)




----------



## klausklein (12. September 2022)




----------



## edwardje (13. September 2022)

Letztes Wochenende Mal wieder die world Games in Saalbach gefahren mit meinem Farley,die komplette Distanz. 80 km und 3800HM. Als letztes gefinisht aber sicher als einziges Fatty. Ich möchte nix anderes mehr


----------



## klausklein (15. September 2022)

Vinschgau ist gut 



Aber im Aostatal ist es eine klasse schöner 😊


----------



## klausklein (16. September 2022)

Aostatal


----------



## 13Rockon13 (18. September 2022)

Heute Morgen schnell zum Einkaufen 🥶


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (18. September 2022)

13Rockon13 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen schnell zum Einkaufen 🥶
> Anhang anzeigen 1552793Anhang anzeigen 1552794


Sieht mir sehr nach Reschensee aus 🥶
Bei uns in Goldrain ists wenigstens ein paar Grad angenehmer 🙂


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2022)

Seit der Pandemiezeit (keine Events, keine Rennen, nichts..) klemmt bei mir irgendwie die Motivation. 🥴
Vor 6 Wochen hat's mich dann auch covidtechnisch erwischt.
- Nix wildes, aber seit dem noch antriebsloser.
Naja, es kann nicht über mehr als 20 Jahre stetig berauf gehen, was Leistung und Motivation angeht.
Um mal wieder bissl Abwechslung zu haben, habe ich heute mal das Beargrease aus der Ecke geholt.
War mal wieder schön! 🙂


----------



## the donkey (18. September 2022)

Dann drücke ich die Daumen das es bald wieder mehr Motivation gibt.

Was ist das denn für ein LRS?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2022)

the donkey schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich die Daumen das es bald wieder mehr Motivation gibt.
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein LRS?


Danke dir! Ich hoffe es auch! 🙏
Hab gerade meinen Startplatz für den Mainova Frankfurt Marathon 'nem Kumpel angeboten.
Wir werden sehen....

LRS:
Hope Fatsno , CX Ray/Sprint , Alunippel , Nextie Black Eagle

VR: 4,4" , HR: 4,0"

Edit:


----------



## the donkey (19. September 2022)

Supi vielen Dank
Schaut sehr geil aus


----------



## klausklein (19. September 2022)

Samstag Abschlusstag Kringeln im Aostatal


----------



## 13Rockon13 (19. September 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sieht mir sehr nach Reschensee aus 🥶
> Bei uns in Goldrain ists wenigstens ein paar Grad angenehmer 🙂


Ist der Haider See 😉
Wird schon wieder wärmer werden!


----------



## Horalka (21. September 2022)

Letzte Woche Sasbachwalden, Brandsmatt gewesen. Leider hat es geregnet aber immer hin 2 mal fahren gewesen. Hat echt mega Spaß gemacht, Besuch wert 😊 Alpirsbacher Schwarzwald Trail und Zweite Runde Pfad Zwo, Enduro Trail und noch mal Anfang von Alpirsbacher. Echt sau cool gewesen 😉


----------



## Eddy2012 (26. September 2022)

Samstag auf dem "Meisenstein"  -  ein schönes Platzerl...










Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Bullbaer (28. September 2022)

Kurzfassung: Letztes Wochenende in Bayern mit dem Rudel 🤘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (2. Oktober 2022)

Nach langer Sommerpause haben wir wieder einmal die Fatbikes aus dem Keller geholt. Da das Wetter ab Mittag schlechter werden sollte, ging es um 10 Uhr auf eine kurze Runde in die Dresdner Heide.



Nach dem Regen der letzten Tage war der Wald richtig schön saftig grün.



Am Forsthaus haben wir im Sonnenschein eine kleine Pause gemacht.



Von dort aus ging es zum Bahndammtrail, dann unter der Bahn durch ...



und mit einem kurzen Abstecher zur Tanzzipfelwiese ...



über den Nachtflügel zurück nachhause. Hat wieder Spaß gemacht auf den fetten Reifen, und geregnet hat es nur ein ganz kleines bißchen.


----------



## shibby68 (2. Oktober 2022)

Die fäte Zeit beginnt


----------



## klausklein (2. Oktober 2022)

Wieder unterwe





gs.


----------



## Eddy2012 (3. Oktober 2022)

Unterwegs mit dem Eislaster am Tage der deutschen Einheit  -  Powerrunde auf den Hometrails...

















Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## klausklein (3. Oktober 2022)




----------



## klausklein (4. Oktober 2022)




----------



## klausklein (5. Oktober 2022)

Base Nato.


----------



## klausklein (6. Oktober 2022)




----------



## klausklein (7. Oktober 2022)

Letzter Tag in Finale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Happy (14. Oktober 2022)

"Neulich" (schon einige Tage her ) in Sölden und am Fichtelsee:


----------



## euro910 (14. Oktober 2022)

unterwegs mit dem Nachwuchs  





Bikepark in Perl/Saarland geht auch immer



Tochter pennt, gutes Timing. Zeit abzukoppeln
und abzuheben


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Oktober 2022)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> "Neulich" (schon einige Tage her ) in Sölden und am Fichtelsee:
> Anhang anzeigen 1568280
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568282



Geile Karre, das Mörri!
Magst ein bisschen was dazu schreiben, wie es sich so fährt und wie du es nutzt? Finde das Konzept total interessant! 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Darth Happy (14. Oktober 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Geile Karre, das Mörri!
> Magst ein bisschen was dazu schreiben, wie es sich so fährt und wie du es nutzt? Finde das Konzept total interessant!
> 
> Danke schonmal!


Meins hat eine etwas veränderte Geo - Ziel war, die mächtigen 2XL unterzukriegen. Darum hat der Rahmen 475er Kettenstreben 😅
Der nächste Wunsch war eine extra niedrige Überstandshöhe, weil ich gern im Steilen unterwegs bin - dadurch wurde das Sitzrohr relativ kurz.
Da liegt selbst das Ghosty meines Bruders platt am Boden (seit die Bilder aufgenommen wurden, ist der Vorbau noch etwas nach oben gewandert) 








Durch die Länge (fast 1,31 m Radstand) in Kombination mit der Wuchtigkeit kann man halt nicht mehr unbedingt von Verspieltheit reden. Um die Kiste in den Manual zu kriegen, muss man sich derart reinlegen, dass es auf anderen Bikes wie meinem Dartmoor Hornet (kommt mir im Vergleich wie ein Trial vor) wahrscheinlich für einen sofortigen Double Backflip reichen würde 😅
Und Spitzkehren brauchen etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl.
Dafür liegt es irre stabil auf der Strecke. OTB? Noch nie gehört 
Nicht sauber gedroppt? Völlig egal 😂
Der hauptsächliche Einsatzzweck liegt auf gemütlichen Trail-Touren hier im schönen Oberfranken. Einer meiner Trails geht auf 800 m Länge 150 m in die Tiefe (mit einigen flacheren Abschnitten, d. h. stellenweise kommt man kaum zu Fuß hoch) - hier fühlt sich das Bike wohl.
Am liebsten ist mir was Naturbelassenes. Sölden war alles machbar (Jumplines hab ich ausgelassen), nur an Anlieger werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen 
Über ruppige Strecken zu scheppern, ist auch jederzeit drin und Reifen "unterhalb" der Canollis wären eigentlich fehl am Platz; die Geo zusammen mit der 140 mm Mastodon verleiten einfach zum Draufhalten. Trotzdem merkt man natürlich, dass man auf einem Hardtail sitzt.

Eine Option auf verschiebbare Ausfallenden wäre cool gewesen, um das Bike bei Bedarf etwas handlicher zu machen. Der Lenkwinkel ist auf jeden Fall flach genug, ein Tick steiler würde für die meisten Situationen auch ausreichen.
Da ich gerne auch mal irrsinnig steile Uphills fahre, ist ein 28er KB verbaut.
Im Winter sollen hoffentlich die 2XL mal zeigen können, was sie drauf haben, gerne auch auf einfachen Wegen. Auf richtig losem Untergrund rennen die Reifen regelrecht, das macht Hoffnung für Schnee. Sonst sind sie halt ein ordentliches Training 😱😁


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Oktober 2022)

Danke dir für die ausführliche Rückmeldung, das klingt alles richtig, richtig gut!
Dein Bike finde ich total interessant und ich find's cool, darin einige Ideen wiederzufinden, die ich mir für mein Custom Hardtail (Radstand: 1282 - 1302 mm) auch gemacht habe.
Ich weiß genau was du mit der Sicherheit meinst, die so eine Geo vermittelt und kann mir gut vorstellen, wie geil das Bike klettert.

Und witzig - bei den Strecken geht es mir genau wie dir, ich komme mit naturbelassenen und ruppigeren Strecken viel besser klar als auf glatten Trails voller Anlieger. Stapellauf meines Bikes war vor fast ziemlich genau einem Jahr in Finale, das war direkt wie nach Hause kommen. Da hatte ich allerdings einen anderen Laufradsatz mit einer Tough/High Grip Kombi aus WTB Judge und Vigilante am Bike. 🥳

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall zu deinem Rad, ich bin ziemlich begeistert!

PS und Offtopic:
Das hier ist meine Shrednoodle und Bikepacking-Modus...🥰


----------



## Fatster (15. Oktober 2022)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> Meins hat eine etwas veränderte Geo - Ziel war, die mächtigen 2XL unterzukriegen. Darum hat der Rahmen 475er Kettenstreben 😅
> Der nächste Wunsch war eine extra niedrige Überstandshöhe, weil ich gern im Steilen unterwegs bin - dadurch wurde das Sitzrohr relativ kurz.
> Da liegt selbst das Ghosty meines Bruders platt am Boden (seit die Bilder aufgenommen wurden, ist der Vorbau noch etwas nach oben gewandert)
> 
> ...



🎺🎺 Das Pole Taiga ist tot, lang lebe der/die/das Runteli Mörri 👑 🎺🎺  

Ich kannte zuvor weder Bike noch Hersteller und wenngleich ich selbst kein unbedingter Fan von solch flachen Lenkwinkeln bin, so finde ich es aber doch seeehr schick 👍🏻 … 
🍻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (15. Oktober 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> 🎺 Das Pole Taiga ist tot, lang


Das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Waits (15. Oktober 2022)

Strandläufer 😀


----------



## MDewi (15. Oktober 2022)

klausklein schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht.


Ich auch nicht …..


----------



## MDewi (15. Oktober 2022)

Waits schrieb:


> Strandläufer 😀
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568789


Nordsee macht Spass ….


----------



## the donkey (16. Oktober 2022)

Ganz schön lebendig 😇








Weitere Eindrücke von einer tollen Tour


----------



## shibby68 (21. Oktober 2022)

Gestern schöne Schlammschlacht im dunkeln gehabt, 
Ein Träumchen und muss wieder viel öfter Fat fahren.


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2022)

Gestern nach einem verregneten Vormittag nachmittags Traumwetter. Da habe ich das Fatbike, das im "Sommerschlaf" war, wieder herausgezogen:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. Oktober 2022)

Mit Frau und Kind ne Runde auf den Johnnys gedreht. Ziemlich beeindruckend wie sich der Reifen im Matsch fährt, als wärs trocken 🤔

Nach anfänglich 115mm Breite auf 0,35 Bar sind die inzwischen auf 119mm gedehnt 👌🍻😎


----------



## docrobin (31. Oktober 2022)

Bei schönstem Wetter sind wir gestern mit den Fatbikes in den Sonnenuntergang gefahren. Erster Halt war der Zuckerhut.




Weiter ging es durch den Friedrichsgrund









über das Schönfelder Hochland











hinauf zum Triebenberg






und dann mit Vollgas im Dunkeln wieder nachause.



Bis die Sonne weg war, konnte man sogar im T-Shirt fahren. Herrlich.


----------



## versteher (1. November 2022)

Yeeha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (1. November 2022)

Punkte sammeln fürn WP 😜


----------



## Moonshineracer (2. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen 🌞. Kleines Fotoshooting 📸 mit mir und meinen Fatbikes. Das linke Bike ist mein
Sommer Fatbike " Die grüne Lilly " und rechts steht das Winter Fatbike " Arnold "
Die Bilder wurden am Welfen Brunnen beim Rathaus Kaufering gemacht


----------



## Moonshineracer (2. November 2022)

Und noch ein weiteres schönes Bild 📸 von meinen Fatbikes !


----------



## ShockRox_71 (3. November 2022)

Dickes Kind auf'm Spielplatz 😉


----------



## Speedskater (3. November 2022)

Ich war heute mit Moppel 2.0 im Taunus.


----------



## docrobin (5. November 2022)

Wir haben die Fatties heute wieder in die Dresdner Heide ausgeführt. Über die alte Acht 






ging es zu einer der Sanddünen,






dann zur Hofewiese






und über den Langebrücker Saugarten 



und das Ochsenkopfhaus



bei untergehender Sonne



zurück nachhause. War wieder eine sehr schöne Tour mit den Dicken.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (6. November 2022)

Kleine Herbst Runde zur Ruine




und 'ne Runde Trailpark zum Abschluss


----------



## docrobin (6. November 2022)

Nachdem es gestern so schön war, sind wir heute gleich wieder Fatbike gefahren. Durch die Junge Heide







ging es über sandige Trails rauf nach Radebeul



zur Blechburg, einem alten Aussichtsturm



dann über einen etwas anspruchsvolleren Trail  bergab






und durch die Junge Heide wieder zurück. Schön war's


----------



## Speedskater (6. November 2022)

Heute im Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (6. November 2022)

Noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Taunus, der doppelten Moppel.


----------



## HAT (7. November 2022)

Schöne Bilder weiter oben, der Herbst macht Lust aufs FAT zu steigen, auch bei mir


----------



## docrobin (12. November 2022)

Auf dem Weg zum Tierpark Arnsdorf haben wir heute ein paar Punkte für den Winterpokal gesammelt. Vorbei am Hutbergteich



fuhren wir in den Karswald



über einen netten Trail immer am Bächlein entlang.






Im Tierpark waren leider nur ein paar Ziegen zu sehen, aber der Mensch braucht ja ein Ziel.



Dieses komische Tier mal nicht mitgezählt.



Also ging es ohne lange Pause weiter in die Dresdner Heide.









und dort über den Nachtflügel



zurück nachhause. Eine schöne, abwechslungsreiche Tour. Und 11 Punkte für den Winterpokal gibt es noch oben drauf. 🥇


----------



## the donkey (13. November 2022)




----------



## ShockRox_71 (13. November 2022)

Heute mal die neue Helm Mütze eingefahren 😉





Und sogar noch Blümchen entdeckt.


----------



## Speedskater (13. November 2022)

Ich war heute wieder mal mit Moppel 2.0 unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (13. November 2022)




----------



## docrobin (19. November 2022)

Sonnenschein, Minusgrade und ein bißchen Puderzucker auf der Landschaft. Perfekte Fatbikebedingungen.

















Schön war's.


----------



## 13Rockon13 (19. November 2022)




----------



## chris4711 (19. November 2022)

Bisschen durch die Gegend geblättert.



Noch recht warm bei uns, selbst nachts nicht unter ca. +7°.


----------



## Eddy2012 (20. November 2022)

Was so ein bisschen Weiß ausmacht  -  immer wieder schön... 













Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Bullbaer (20. November 2022)

WP Tour bei 3 Grad. Schön war’s, nur schade das alle Bäume weg sind…


----------



## docrobin (20. November 2022)

Die heutige Tour hatte von allem etwas. Nette Trails,









kleine Gimmicks,



schöne Pausenplätze,






und sogar Kunst im Wald.






Nach drei Stunden waren wir wieder zuhause. Durchgefroren, aber happy. 😎


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. November 2022)

Heute bei geilsten Schmuddelwetter richtig Spaß gehabt. Gibt kein falsches Wetter, nur falsche Reifen 🍻


----------



## Fatster (26. November 2022)

Heute endlich Zeit gefunden, mein neuestes Spielzeug adäquat einzuweihen:

Spiel_plätze _hamm wir ja zur Genüge 😜 … klassische …





… natürliche …







… und improvisierte.




War anfangs echt ein „komisches“ Gefühl, wieder mal mit Klickpedalen, ohne Schnippistütze und starr auf nem U12 kg Gerät unterwegs zu sein … hatte ansatzweise was von einer „Zeitreise“ 🫣


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. November 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Heute endlich Zeit gefunden, mein neuestes Spielzeug adäquat einzuweihen:
> 
> Spiel_plätze _hamm wir ja zur Genüge 😜 … klassische …
> Anhang anzeigen 1592201
> ...


Geiler Scheiß 

Nur die Eigenurinflasche trübt etwas das Gesamtbild 
Ist das jetzt Deine neue Gravel-Rakete ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (26. November 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Geiler Scheiß
> 
> Nur die Eigenurinflasche trübt etwas das Gesamtbild
> Ist das jetzt Deine neue Gravel-Rakete ?



Neiiin!Wo denkst Du hin … lass das nicht mein 9:Race:7 lesen! 😜
Das ist meine neue Laktatproduktionsmaschine 😜

@Geiler Scheiß:
Ein FatBoy halt … war wie nach Hause kommen 🥰


----------



## ufp (26. November 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Spiel_plätze _hamm wir ja zur Genüge 😜 … klassische …
> Anhang anzeigen 1592201


Schade das du da nicht runter gefahren bist ;-).


----------



## Fatster (26. November 2022)

ufp schrieb:


> Schade das du da nicht runter gefahren bist ;-).


Wenn ich gewusst hätte, welcher Zahnarzt Wochenenddienst hat, hätt ich‘s vielleicht riskiert 🤪


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. November 2022)

Heute erste Tour mit den neuen Reifen bei nassem, kaltem und nebligem Wetter.
Die haben mächtig Grip und rollen tun sie auch gut.


----------



## the donkey (27. November 2022)




----------



## rootsflyer (28. November 2022)

Overnighter von 13 Uhr gestern bis 11 Uhr heute. 1200hm, geiler Downhill über 15 km am Morgen 😀😜


----------



## edwardje (28. November 2022)

Bin seit kurzem auch mit ein Pole unterwegs....neben den Dude und Farley ist es noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es wird besser


----------



## Hinouf (28. November 2022)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heute erste Tour mit den neuen Reifen bei nassem, kaltem und nebligem Wetter.
> Die haben mächtig Grip und rollen tun sie auch gut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1592359
> Anhang anzeigen 1592358


Würden die als Bud/Lou Ersatz taugen? Der Gummi meiner hat nicht mehr wirklich Grip. Da geht nicht mehr viel. Mein Haupteinsatzgebiet ist Schnee. Sorry für OT hier.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. November 2022)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Würden die als Bud/Lou Ersatz taugen? Der Gummi meiner hat nicht mehr wirklich Grip. Da geht nicht mehr viel. Mein Haupteinsatzgebiet ist Schnee. Sorry für OT hier.


Wenn der Platz ausreichend vorhanden ist würde ich mal nen Blick auf den Terrene Johnny 5 werfen. Grip auf gleichem Niveau wie der AM, rollt aber einen Tick besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDewi (29. November 2022)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Heute erste Tour mit den neuen Reifen bei nassem, kaltem und nebligem Wetter.
> Die haben mächtig Grip und rollen tun sie auch gut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1592359
> Anhang anzeigen 1592358


Man kann den Grip förmlich sehen - so wie die Gabel zusammengedrückt würde ….


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. November 2022)

MDewi schrieb:


> Man kann den Grip förmlich sehen - so wie die Gabel zusammengedrückt würde ….


Ist mir auch aufgefallen, war aber auch ne hohe Stufe


----------



## edwardje (2. Dezember 2022)

Eine Woche später…..hoffen kommt noch mehr Schnee…


----------



## docrobin (3. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns war der Schnee heute recht matschig. Trotzdem hat es Spass gemacht, durch das Seifersdorfer Tal zum Schloss Hermsdorf und auf dem Roter Graben Weg zurück zu fahren.


----------



## Hinouf (3. Dezember 2022)

Ab 1300m haben wir etwas Schnee. Aber die Bedingungen sind schlecht. Kaum gibt es keine Fahrspur eines Autos mehr, geht nichts mehr. Dabei werden es nicht mehr wie 15-20cm sein. Unten eine Eisplatte, da wären Spikes nötig gewesen. Das Reifenthema ist wirklich nicht einfach.


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2022)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Ab 1300m haben wir etwas Schnee. Aber die Bedingungen sind schlecht. Kaum gibt es keine Fahrspur eines Autos mehr, geht nichts mehr. Dabei werden es nicht mehr wie 15-20cm sein. Unten eine Eisplatte, da wären Spikes nötig gewesen. Das Reifenthema ist wirklich nicht einfach.
> Anhang anzeigen 1596285


Es geht doch nichts über gute Reifen mit Spikes , aber bei dem Pulverschnee hab ich heute auch ein Stück schieben müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (3. Dezember 2022)

Hier bei uns ist nix mit Schnee ...


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Dezember 2022)




----------



## edwardje (4. Dezember 2022)

Hier ist 

Matsch Schnee


----------



## docrobin (4. Dezember 2022)

Da wir auch am zweiten Advent einen Lebkuchen essen wollten, mussten wir trotz des Schmuddelwetters auf die Bikes . Geeignete Pausenplätze gibt es für diesen Zweck in der Dresdner Heide zum Glück in ausreichender Zahl.

Über den Dresdner Saugarten



ging es zur Ludensruh






und von dort über den alten Kannenhenkel



zum Königsplatz









und über den Rennsteig wieder nachhause.






Trotz des Schmuddelwetters eine sehr schöne Runde. Und immerhin ein paar Punkte für den Winterpokal gesammelt. 🥉


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Dezember 2022)

Ein bisschen spät für Global Fatbike Day und auch nur ein Solo Ride, aber immerhin.
Es lohnt sich einfach immer, auf das fette Bike zu steigen, es zaubert einem immer wieder ein Lächeln ins Gesicht, obwohl die Luft frostig und die Trails rutschig sind - oder eben genau deswegen.











Ganz oben auf dem Hügel gab´s sogar ein bisschen Puderzucker. OK ich hätte auch noch höher fahren können, aber da wurde es schon langsam dunkel...


----------



## outerspace (4. Dezember 2022)

;-) genau, deswegen lieben wir ausradeln, ehrliches wetter ***_global fat bike day_



steckerlslalom




downslide jim



twintower


----------



## outerspace (5. Dezember 2022)

wo ist bambi


----------



## skaster (5. Dezember 2022)

versteher schrieb:


> Hier bei uns ist nix mit Schnee ...


----------



## IRONworkX (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit Creamer Larry's bowl fräsen


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (6. Dezember 2022)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Mit Creamer Larry's bowl fräsen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1597887


Korreggde Karre 🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (6. Dezember 2022)

🍨✨

🥤👀


----------



## Bullbaer (6. Dezember 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1598059
> 
> 🍨✨
> 
> 🥤👀


Wasserloses Land… Herzlich willkommen in unserer Zukunft. 
Geiles Bild 👍


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Dezember 2022)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Wasserloses Land… Herzlich willkommen in unserer Zukunft.


Hoffentlich nicht...der Ort wurde durch Panzerketten zu dem, was er ist. 
Aber ich weiß, was du meinst. Wenn wir so weitermachen, bekommen wir das mit der Verwüstung auch mit "zivilen" Mitteln ganz gut hin, leider. 



Bullbaer schrieb:


> Geiles Bild 👍



Danke! ✌️


----------



## docrobin (10. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute gepuderten Matsch.


----------



## Tomwptp (11. Dezember 2022)

Grüße aus dem Pott

Kalt genug ist es schon,  aber leider kommt noch kein Schnee


----------



## IRONworkX (11. Dezember 2022)

Schön Thermoflasche mit heißer Brühe dabei, geilo!


----------



## Fatster (11. Dezember 2022)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Schön Thermoflasche mit heißer Brühe dabei, geilo!
> Anhang anzeigen 1600355



Ich hatte Punsch drin .. war auch nicht schlecht 😏




Ansonsten zum Einen heute den neuen Beistern ihr zukünftiges Hauptbetätigungsgebiet gezeigt




Zum Anderen „First Lines“ gesucht .. gerade mal 80 Meter waren mir vergönnt  🙄




Egal wo ich sonst hinfuhr, so ein Early-Schmalhans-Bird war immer schon vor mir da 😠🤬










Also die ursprüngliche Intention etwas überdacht und den Fokus auf die „Genussmomente“ gelegt







Und natürlich auch mal ein Päuschen gemacht und bissle die Seele .. ähm, die Fatte Caadse baumeln lassen 




So, und jetzt werd ich nach diesem blöden Early Schmalhans Doofmann Bird fahnden👊

Schönen dritten Advent 
🕯️ 🕯️ 🕯️


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (11. Dezember 2022)

Liebe Grüße aus Hessisch-Sibirien 









zwischendurch pumpen hält schön warm 🥴



Schönen Sonntag allerseits 🍻


----------



## N4rcotic (11. Dezember 2022)

Endlich wieder Schneepanzer fahren im Fichtelgebirge 😍👌🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (11. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs zum Overnighter ♥️












Leider schneefrei 😐.


----------



## docrobin (11. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns liegt noch nicht viel Schnee, aber immerhin ist es so kalt, dass der Matsch gefroren ist und der Hintern trocken bleibt.



Also wieder einmal ab in die Dresdner Heide.



Der Forst war fleißig und bietet wie jedes Jahr Baumstämme zum Verkauf an. Uns interessierten natürlich viel mehr die Trails, von denen es hier bekanntlich einige gibt. Snaketrail ...



und Lynchschlucht ließen sich beide überraschend gut fahren.









Anschließend ging es weiter zum Prießnitzwasserfall






und nach einer kurzen Pause in der Schutzhütte



wieder Richtung Heimat.



Kann so weitergehen mit dem Winter 👍🏼


----------



## HAT (11. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir, es kann so weitergehen. Minus 3°, feiner Pouder...und eine coole Karre. Ich liebe es🤗🤗


----------



## Soulist (11. Dezember 2022)

Winter is coming 😎


----------



## docrobin (12. Dezember 2022)

Der Wetterdienst hatte für hiesige Verhältnisse ordentlich Neuschnee angesagt. Und tatsächlich: die Vorhersage hat ausnahmsweise einmal gestimmt.

Morgens ging es im Dunkeln mit dem Fatbike auf die Arbeit.



Und abends wieder zurück.










Perfekte Fatbikebedingungen. Wenn die Arbeit nicht gewesen wäre, hätte ich heute den ganzen Tag Kringel im Wald gedreht.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Dezember 2022)

Heute die erste Ernsthafte Runde mit dem Dude gedreht. Fährt sich so mega, bin richtig Happy. An die Hope T4V4 muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, ungewohnt viel Power für ne Hope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (13. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem wir gestern nur im Dunkeln rumgefahren sind, gab es heute in der Mittagspause reichlich Sonnenschein.



Der Stausee in der Heide war bei -7 Grad  zugefroren und kaum als See zu erkennen.






Auf den sonst so langweiligen Forstautobahnen machte es im Schnee richtig Spaß.









Und kurz vor Ende der Tour war uns sogar noch eine "Firstline" vergönnt.



Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann wir zuletzt so gute Fatbikebedingungen hatten. Einfach herrlich.


----------



## Magenband (13. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Dezember 2022)

Heute gab's endlich etwas von der weißen Pest. 
In der Früh aufs Dude geschwungen und die Semmelholrunde gefahren. 

Mittag gleich nochmal das gleiche auf dem Pole.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe gestern Moppel gassi geführt.


----------



## RennerR (17. Dezember 2022)

Bei dem schönen weißen Wetter muss man einfach fät unterwegs sein… so wie heute Morgen, kleine Runde zum DHL-Shop im Nachbarort. Natürlich nicht den direkten Weg genommen, sondern ausgewählte fätte Wege.


----------



## Hinouf (17. Dezember 2022)

Heute ohne Spikeverlust  🤪. Kalt is es.


----------



## Speedskater (17. Dezember 2022)

Unten im Tal war es heute einfach nur neblig und kalt.
Deshalb bin ich mal in den Taunus gefahren, hier war es wärmer mit Sonne und Schnee, schee wars.


----------



## Soulist (17. Dezember 2022)

What a day….😍


There were only deer before me….and it wasn’t John Deere 😀


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. Dezember 2022)

Samstagnachmittagsrunde um Ruhla (hier soll es nur 2 Jahreszeiten geben  -  Winter und strengen Winter.)

Ruhla oberer Ortsteil- Aschhof- Königshäuschen- Fuhrsteine und zurück












Kalt und schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Dezember 2022)

Es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt, auf den Hausberg zu radeln... feine Inversion und das ganze Rheintal unter Wolken versteckt... Dafür ganz schön zapfig 🥶








Bei -7,1 ist es nicht geblieben, zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch -8,9 im Display und eine halbe Gesichtslähmung beim Downhill im Schatten LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magenband (18. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (18. Dezember 2022)

Heute Fatbike-Tour ins Zwönitztal. Start am Wasserschloss Klaffenbach:



 Auf Forstwegen hoch zum Eisenweg (mit dem Fatty machbar, mit dem "Schmalen" vermutlich nicht mehr):



Ein letzter Blick zurück nach Chemnitz...



... dann ging es hinunter ins Zwönitztal. Kein Witz: das Fatty steht von alleine 



In Einsiedel nochmal hoch bis zum Goldenen Hahn ...



... und auf traumhaften Trails wieder zurück an die Zwönitz.



Am Wasserlehrpfad ging es zurück.



Schön war's 😊


----------



## ufp (18. Dezember 2022)

Und hier die kommende Bäume Herausforderung, also drüber fahren, springen, schupfen, wuchten etc:


----------



## Eddy2012 (19. Dezember 2022)

Gestern am Rennsteig...














Schön war´s

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2022)

Leider schon wieder vorbei, die weiße Herrlichkeit…


----------



## docrobin (24. Dezember 2022)

Seit gestern ist die Dresdner Heide wieder komplett eisfrei, dafür aber stellenweise ganz schön nass. Die Tour kurz vor der Bescherung war trotzdem sehr schön.












Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen 👋🎄


----------



## ufp (24. Dezember 2022)

Frohes Fest


----------



## Eddy2012 (24. Dezember 2022)

Schöne Weihnachten in die Runde...🎄





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## docrobin (25. Dezember 2022)

Zum Verdauen des Weihnachtsessens haben wir uns heute auf den Trails ein bißchen durchschütteln lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (25. Dezember 2022)

Heute mal absolut faul u entspannt Couch potato dachte ich mir aufgrund der Festtage u der Wettervorhersage ("dauerbewölkt"). Wie schön, dass es meist anders kommt...


----------



## Eddy2012 (25. Dezember 2022)

Auf der Suche nach einer trockenen Ecke hat es mich zu den Reinsbergen nähe Arnstadt verschlagen...











Fazit: Lohnt sich!!! 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem Schnee und Eis gewichen sind und die Böden extrem durchgeweicht waren schlug heute wieder die Stunde des Poles. Zusammen mit den Johnnys quasi unaufhaltsam. 

Meine Frau hatte da heute schon mehr Arbeit auf dem Plusser überhaupt etwas vorwärts zu kommen. War fast wie Frühling.


----------



## docrobin (26. Dezember 2022)

Auf unserer heutigen Tour ist mal kurz die Welt untergegangen, und wir wurden ordentlich eingeweicht. Für die Fatties war das aber genau das richtige Wetter.


----------



## docrobin (27. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns bließ heute ein fieser, kalter Wind. Aber einen Urlaubstag vergeuden und nicht Fahrrad fahren? Das geht gar nicht. Also schnell ab auf unseren Lieblingsspielplatz in die Dresdner Heide.















So viel Spass für wenig Geld .


----------



## docrobin (29. Dezember 2022)

Hoffentlich wird es Euch nicht langweilig - schon wieder die Zwei . Um wenigstens ein bißchen Abwechslung rein zu bringen, ging es heute einmal in die Sächsische Schweiz nach Berggießhübel, wo einige sehr schöne Trails und wunderbare Aussichten zu finden sind.






















Da @Onkel_Bob sein iphone verloren hatte, durften wir den schönsten Teil der Strecke sogar dreimal fahren. Aber wir haben es wieder gefunden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (30. Dezember 2022)

Heute sind wir nur ein bißchen durch die Heide gerollt und haben die Sonne genossen.


----------



## Eddy2012 (31. Dezember 2022)

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!!! 

Auf dem Drachenstein bei Sonnenschein und 16 Grad vor gut einer Stunde  -  man will es kaum glauben...




Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## docrobin (31. Dezember 2022)

Auch von @Onkel_Bob und mir ein frohes neues Jahr Euch allen 🎆. Wir haben den letzten Tag des Jahres ebenfalls bei 16 Grad mit einer Fatbike-Tour beendet. Kann 2023 so weiter gehen. 😉


----------



## IRONworkX (1. Januar 2023)

Frohes Neues! Sylvesterride!


----------



## ShockRox_71 (1. Januar 2023)

FATtes Neues!


----------



## 13Rockon13 (1. Januar 2023)

Wie im Frühling!


----------



## docrobin (1. Januar 2023)

Auch von mir ein schönes Neues👋. Ab morgen ist Schluss mit dem sinnlosen rumge🥒, dann wird wieder täglich zur Arbeit geradelt 😬.


----------



## mechatronixx (3. Januar 2023)

Kein Schnee, Matsch dafür reichlich.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. Januar 2023)

Heute endlich mal wieder unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## versteher (4. Januar 2023)

Von gestern.... Auf ´nen Kaffee in den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magenband (4. Januar 2023)

.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (Freitag um 21:12)

So heute absolute entspannte Schlamm Tour 😎


----------



## ShockRox_71 (Samstag um 14:22)




----------



## Magenband (Samstag um 15:24)

.


----------



## docrobin (Samstag um 15:30)

Als wir heute losfuhren, war mein Rad noch richtig schön sauber.



Das änderte sich dann aber relativ schnell.



Im Großen und Ganzen waren die Trails aber gut beisammen.






Ab und zu kam sogar die Sonne durch.



War zwar nur eine kurze, entspannte Runde. Hat aber gerade deswegen wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## docrobin (Sonntag um 14:57)

Weil heute ein fieser Wind blies, sind wir nur eine kleine Runde geradelt.


















Aber immerhin ein paar Punkte für den Winter🏆 gesammelt.


----------

